# Post your "rate my cables" here



## sladesurfer

show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*


----------



## The Fury

Fook me thats well done!

10/10


----------



## Wheezy Baby

same, 10/10

I will post mine as soon as I can find my SD card adapter thing.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

This is funny... huge cables in a micro box are trouble to deal with.


----------



## The Fury

hmmm. What are you expecting?

I say 5/10, for being bothered to take the picture









Fury


----------



## sladesurfer

same here 5/10 for cait sith cat


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury*
hmmm. What are you expecting?

I say 5/10, for being bothered to take the picture









Fury

I wasn't expecting much. But seriously, that PSU has a huge length of cables, and there is no room in that tiny case to stuff them all into a drive bay or in between the drives and PSU.

My temps are still good though, and it's a windowless case, so its all good.


----------



## BrinNutz

Before :








After :

This is my everyday web surfing rig. Just for everday use as I leave this one on all of the time.
Also, can you spot the minor MOD I made?
I took out the front LCD screen, and cut it out so that air could actually flow from the front of the case, and removed the HDD bay's, and mounted the HDD above the floppy in the extra 3.5" drive bay
Specs are :
ASUS K8V-B
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Newcastle)
Kingston HyperX 512Mb x 2
PNY GeForce 6800GT
80Gb Hitachi HDD
Ultra X-Connect 500W PSU
Can't remember the name CD-RW Drive
Floppy Drive
Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu with LED
Zalman VF700-Cu VGA Cooler w/ RAM heatsinks
Coolermaster Cooldriver 6 Fan Controller/HDD cooler
Skyhawk Case
Microsoft Wireless 2.0 Keyboard and Mouse
1x140mm Fan
2x80mm Fans
1x120mm Fan

Imageshack is blocked here at work for some reason, but that's where there are pics of my system in my sig..


----------



## jmc7983

here is my nice wiring skills from outside too inside. nice huh? i give myself a 12/10!!! btw, nice job slade where is your 20+4 pin power wire!?!?!?!?


----------



## mootin

im sure theres a pc in there somwhere









its not my pc realy









jmc hows that good wiring to be honest


----------



## jmc7983

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mootin*

jmc hows that good wiring to be honest









just playin around, i know it sucks. i was just being sarcastic.


----------



## mootin

still beats my actualy wiring though







will get a pic in a min


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmc7983*
here is my nice wiring skills from outside too inside. nice huh? i give myself a 12/10!!! btw, nice job slade where is your 20+4 pin power wire!?!?!?!?

Its the big silver thing that you see


----------



## lessthanjake1241

woah why do you ahve that lol. 6.5 / 10


----------



## kagaos

Well this one isn't rescent AT ALL. Like from 2 months ago or something. Since then I have gotten it much nicer, but added more (idk how that works). Well here is an old one anyways I will try to get a newer one on.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kagaos*
Well this one isn't rescent AT ALL. Like from 2 months ago or something. Since then I have gotten it much nicer, but added more (idk how that works). Well here is an old one anyways I will try to get a newer one on.









I have that case. I'll see if I can find some pics of mine somewhere...

not that great I know.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mootin*









im sure theres a pc in there somwhere









its not my pc realy









jmc hows that good wiring to be honest









All i can say is wow


----------



## christian_piper

My second build- wish I could hide the power cables better- Will not fit through behind the HD cage withought removing the connectors...


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

pretty good, gues it could be better though


----------



## ItsLasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start











I really doubt that this will be beaten unless its an EMPTY case.


----------



## steve!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsLasher*
I really doubt that this will be beaten unless its an EMPTY case.









Just before i painted the inside of the case....so does the wire management count on the INSIDE of the case?


----------



## r3tard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start












Is your PSU even present? If it is those are some funny looking mobo connectors, but damn that's clean.


----------



## legoman786

I give slade a 9/10 for changing his mind from selling his compy. I could of had his. Drat. LoL jk slade 10/10 gj!


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3tard*
Is your PSU even present? If it is those are some funny looking mobo connectors, but damn that's clean.

its the ultra "flex-force" wires. I dont dare take a pic of mine i have WAY more going on in my comp then most of you


----------



## r3tard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*
its the ultra "flex-force" wires. I dont dare take a pic of mine i have WAY more going on in my comp then most of you









Ah, those be sexeh.


----------



## The_Snyper

I was going to wait until this weekend to reply, but I'll be busy.

I just ordered the rest of the wiring needed to eliminate the original wires from my PSU. I will be spending the rest of the week making custom length cables.

Here is an older pic to tide you over. I HATE my Power Supply's main cable.

Same with the White Molex just chilling out there in the middle.

I already made my power cables for the Hard Drives. The new ones look much better.

Keep the thread going!!!


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Wow that is "neat". U sure thats a complete system


----------



## sladesurfer

yup,i kinda rewired everything again. now you can barely see the wires







i will post a pic later


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
yup,i kinda rewired everything again. now you can barely see the wires







i will post a pic later

Yours was good too, dont be jealous









I dont know u guys but i'd wanna see some cables around so the case wouldnt look like empty.


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

What do you think?



























I must say though, saldesurfer, thats one clean-ass rig youve got there!


----------



## christian_piper

ZErm.. Why are the two middle HD's not hooked up??

I give ya.. 4/10! It may not be pretty, but it sure looks functional!

And SoaDMTGguy- This post was made on Firefox 1.5 on Ubuntu Linux 6.06!


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christian_piper*
ZErm.. Why are the two middle HD's not hooked up??

I give ya.. 4/10! It may not be pretty, but it sure looks functional!

And SoaDMTGguy- This post was made on Firefox 1.5 on Ubuntu Linux 6.06!









Middle drives are there for two reasons:

Reason one is incase I need them for anything (such as random Linux/Vista dual-boots or if I sudenly run out of space).

Reason two is bacuse I'm to lazy to unscrew them


----------



## christian_piper

LOL! I wish I had extra drives... (Bigger that a gig each..)

Use em for ubuntu linux. NOW! Lol JK!


----------



## Fishie36

I'm going head to head with sladesurfer!


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fishie36*
I'm going head to head with sladesurfer!










Not bad, I give you an 8/10.

Off topic: Thats why I love ATI video cards: You can run a PCI card right next to them with out killing your air flow!


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoaDMTGguy*
Not bad, I give you an 8/10.

Off topic: Thats why I love ATI video cards: You can run a PCI card right next to them with out killing your air flow!

Thanks, yeah, I kinda have to. Although the card still radiates heat and sometimes the chip on the sound card reaches 60C but it seems to be running fine.


----------



## danm

Mines not to good but o well...


----------



## christian_piper

Is that an armour?? I give you a 5/10- Because you can do alot better- At least tape some wires into corners.... Nice rig tho!


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fishie36*
I'm going head to head with sladesurfer!










nice







9/10


----------



## apavlov13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing*
I have that case. I'll see if I can find some pics of mine somewhere...

not that great I know.

Oh yay! I recognize that mobo...

Here's mine - hid all the wires behind the ide cable (as if u dont even notice)
Attachment 26708
Looks OK in the dark.
Attachment 26707


----------



## 0siris

6.8/10 for apavlov13 with a .7 point deduction for dust at the bottom of the case..lol









Here's mine. This thread is inspiring, I've got some work to do.


----------



## The_Snyper

I am still in the proces of finishing my wiring. My lights and Switches should arrive via UPS Tomorrow.

Here is where I am with my Hard Drives.

Hope you like them.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start











Where are they...lol...


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Snyper*
I am still in the proces of finishing my wiring. My lights and Switches should arrive via UPS Tomorrow.

Here is where I am with my Hard Drives.

Hope you like them.

Wow, flawless! 10/10


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Snyper*
I am still in the proces of finishing my wiring. My lights and Switches should arrive via UPS Tomorrow.

Here is where I am with my Hard Drives.

Hope you like them.

WoW!! I need more pictures. Nice work


----------



## Burn

Still have some work to do on cables...Here it is in any case


----------



## Burn

Still have some work to do on cables...Here it is in any case


----------



## Burn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Snyper*
I am still in the proces of finishing my wiring. My lights and Switches should arrive via UPS Tomorrow.

Here is where I am with my Hard Drives.

Hope you like them.

Snyper, how did you get your SATA power cables sleeved?


----------



## The_Snyper

I did it the hard way.

First, I took the Hard Drive Cage out of my computer and set it on my kitchen table so I had room to work.

Then, I took the OEM power cables that came with my Asus board, cut them in the middle, plugged the connectors into the Hard Drives, scrunched up the cable sleeving on one end, then spliced the individual wires back together. I cut each of the 4 wires in a different spot so that the splices were staggered. Otherwise, you'll have a huge lump in the middle. By staggering them, you will spread out the mass of all the splices, yielding a cleaner look.

I tried this exact same setup using molexes and my Optical Drives this morning and it failed miserably. I just ordered these items from Performance Pc's to make it easier, and I would suggest that anyone wanting to do this the easy way order them too.

Here is the link for the Molex Connector:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1169

Here is the link for the SATA Power Connnector:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1220

With these, all you have to do is set the wires out, line up the connectors, and then crimp the back of the connector down. That seems like it will take a LOT less time. I spent over an hour cutting down the SATA Power cable when I did it.

Hope this helps. I plan on uploading all the pics I've taken to my worklog. Right now, I've been working like crazy trying to get everything back together.


----------



## Burn

Nice


----------



## waffle

Before:









AFTER ZOMG:


Clearly a big difference...


----------



## lNlHo




----------



## Naj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waffle*
Before:









AFTER ZOMG:


Clearly a big difference...


That is definately some improvement! 7/10


----------



## Naj

How about mines...?


----------



## MjrTom

Well guys this is my attempt


















Nice tidy case there. I like the look of your Lanboy







9/10 only let down by the fan cables


----------



## Naj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom*

Nice tidy case there. I like the look of your Lanboy







9/10 only let down by the fan cables









Lol, the fan cable is too damn short! Yor Lanboy scrubs up pretty damn good. 9/10. I need to get me one of them cathodes too!


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naj*
Lol, the fan cable is too damn short! Yor Lanboy scrubs up pretty damn good. 9/10. I need to get me one of them cathodes too!

Thanks!

That cable is long enough to route around the top of the motherboard I believe. I got round this problem then i replaced the exhaust fan for an uprated one


----------



## Naj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom*
Thanks!

That cable is long enough to route around the top of the motherboard I believe. I got round this problem then i replaced the exhaust fan for an uprated one










Duh, you're right! But i connect the front fan case to the same connector off PSU and i don't think that front fan cable is long enough to reach the top of the case. I'll have another look later though.


----------



## Delphi

This i my gaming rig
ps going to get a 6800gs but i still love my x300se fan and mem sink mod

http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scf12564bv.jpg

http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scf12549in.jpg


----------



## Ace of Spades

Not to shabby at all, 7/10

Just dont like the colour of you mobo lol, plus some sleaving might look nice.


----------



## Crazy geezer

whoaaa sum clean arse cases there boys, good good work, slade surfer, ure pc is well clean! i suppose less clutter means better airflow for better cooling,

im just waiting for my parts to arrive, wich i ordered yesterday, il wire it as clean as possible, an il post asap


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy geezer*
whoaaa sum clean arse cases there boys, good good work, slade surfer, ure pc is well clean! i suppose less clutter means better airflow for better cooling,

im just waiting for my parts to arrive, wich i ordered yesterday, il wire it as clean as possible, an il post asap

Thanks,cant wait to see your pc. C'mon guys post those clean rigs!!!


----------



## Chipp

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...72/ppuser/4089

Thar she is, I did it this morning.









I really need to pick up some round IDE cables....


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp*
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...72/ppuser/4089

Thar she is, I did it this morning.









I really need to pick up some round IDE cables....


not to bad just dont like the black wire across the mobo 6.99/10 lost .01 cause of black wire







still good


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

What do you think?


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoaDMTGguy*


















What do you think?

Very nice for a cramp space.







9/10


----------



## Delphi

6.5 out of 10 could be a bit neater but still good









but for the size of the case it deserves 9/10


----------



## Chosen

8/10 damn stock cooler wire

Im glad this thread is finally making people clean up their rigs and make them look decent


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen*
8/10 damn stock cooler wire

Im glad this thread is finally making people clean up their rigs and make them look decent









I concur.

I was like,"Shazbot!, there's a "Rate The Above You" thread that I'm not in!" I had to do somehting, it was giving me the chills.


----------



## Fusion Racing

ready for bad cabling? but real pretty lights?

heres my rig, see if you can spot the dust bunnies.


----------



## Delphi

7/10 really good job considering how long ur wires look


----------



## kagaos

There's mine!

No! LOL just for you gullible people who actually stupid enough to believe that...I was just kidding









Really, these are mine


----------



## Chipp

Looks awesome, and great wire management, too!

9/10


----------



## The_Snyper

Here is a pic of the Backside of my case.


----------



## pjlietz

Here's a shot of mine.


----------



## kagaos

OOOh great job! Like the black paint too! 9.5/10


----------



## Fusion Racing

WOW, thats sexeh! 9.84757343434/10


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
Before :








After :









This is my everyday web surfing rig. Just for everday use as I leave this one on all of the time.
Also, can you spot the minor MOD I made?
I took out the front LCD screen, and cut it out so that air could actually flow from the front of the case, and removed the HDD bay's, and mounted the HDD above the floppy in the extra 3.5" drive bay
Specs are :
ASUS K8V-B
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Newcastle)
Kingston HyperX 512Mb x 2
PNY GeForce 6800GT
80Gb Hitachi HDD
Ultra X-Connect 500W PSU
Can't remember the name CD-RW Drive
Floppy Drive
Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu with LED
Zalman VF700-Cu VGA Cooler w/ RAM heatsinks
Coolermaster Cooldriver 6 Fan Controller/HDD cooler
Skyhawk Case
Microsoft Wireless 2.0 Keyboard and Mouse
1x140mm Fan
2x80mm Fans
1x120mm Fan

Imageshack is blocked here at work for some reason, but that's where there are pics of my system in my sig..


How come no one ever rated mine?









Gotta love the Before and After pics...=)


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

8/10 its decent, much better than mine lol








good thing i doont have a digital camera id make ppl sick
but since i have 8 fans in case (have a 2nd PSU for them) i get 34 idle and 44 load with $10 hsf


----------



## Mystikalz

hmm i got my lil bro's rig and decided to clean it up a bit.

before


now


feel free to comment =]


----------



## The_Jester

Not too shabby







Tis better than my cable management, lol


----------



## glc

Here's two different shots:



That's with the upper hdd bay installed, hides a lot of stuff.



This is with the bay removed. More cabling is visible, but airflow is improved quite a bit.

EDIT: Although now that I think of it, I've since removed one of the IDE cables and turned the drives into a slave/master config instead, so one less big round cable is there.


----------



## maverick777

I just finished my AM2 build a few days ago. This was my first build. Enjoy the pics and let me know what you think.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Heh.....I bet I have you all owned on the "messiest" case catagory. I'll post a pic when I get home









It's not gonna stay that way, I just havn't cleaned it up.

At maverick777, if that really is your rig, nice job! 10/10

Now go to your usercp and fill out your rig specs


----------



## Fishie36

Wow maveric, that's some hot hardware and stylin' wire'n


----------



## maverick777

Thanks for the compliments. I just updated my sig so hopefully it'll get updated soon. There are some more pics in my gallery if you're interested.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho.../24289/cat/500


----------



## sladesurfer

nice set up! Love the case.


----------



## RyGuy

Rate my cables!








Where are all the cables?
Back here:


----------



## xie67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crash*
Rate my Molex train


















LOL..that is the most amusing thing I have seen in a couple o weeks..

Seiously are you getting any sort of voltage drop across them.

cheers


----------



## Villainstone

not to bad i give ya an 8
How bout mine


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

I consider it to be okay..damn Ide cables (dvd/cd drives). Gotta get myself some Sata drives


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Before and after pictures when I installed the new psu.


----------



## ken225

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start











show off. Lol J/p. But that's good 10/10. I think ur wires are wireless...doesn't make sense but lol that's nice. Ur case have teeth? That's nice that it grabs the wires to the back.


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

The Snyper & sladesurfer...just wow..,by the way Snyper, is that black stuff behind ur mb just the tray painted a matte black, or is it some sort of foam glued on?? I think that looks amazing


----------



## TrAncE XD

SLADE... where are the extra pics u were talking bout?


----------



## slydog64

Im trying for at least a 1


----------



## STN71190

Slydog, Ill give it a 3, at least the wires are sleeved








Heres mine, wire management with clear packing tape


----------



## sladesurfer

*Here's my updated rig*


----------



## rc11

since im such a nice guy...

9.9999


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
*Here's my updated rig*




Hey, that's totally cheating! No video card or IDE cables? 2/10


----------



## General




----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*

Hey, that's totally cheating! No video card or IDE cables? 2/10










I dont use IDE cable


----------



## CyberDruid

Behold: OCD in action--everything is sheathed--even the stuff you never see...LOL









the hidden side









All UV sheathing--Sheathed the Silverstone Zeus 560 as well









Not bad considering there are SEVEN hard drives plus a floppy and DVD drive, UV CCL, UV Meteor LED, 4 fans on a fan controller and an 850 Vcard all needing juice. At least 35 hours on the case interior so far...


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*

I dont use IDE cable










Wow, you got a SATA drive? Awesome







Still no video card, 5/10


----------



## rc11

sata and the other cables go through the back pannel









and the VGA is invisiable, for optimum cooling...


----------



## rc11

what kinda case is that cyber?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*

*Here's my updated rig*





Or the Aluminum in this case--I give it a 10 out of 10--what more could you want...there are NO cables to manage....I see the SATA--so no default for lack of IDE--that's got onboard Video I assume (could be a potential demerit here...) so it's basically perfect--this reminds me of my friends latest rig--a Gynormous CM Stacker 280--featuring one HDD and one DVD in all those bays and bays of space. At least he has a pair of EVGA 7800s in there to take up some room. We spent hours fretting over the best way to split and route the PCIe juicer. Gotta love this particular PC related mental disorder...LOL


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rc11*

what kinda case is that cyber?


It's an Aerocool (with NO window LOL) with a gigantic sidepanel fan (250 mm 190 CFM) called the Extreme Engine T3--the fugly part is that is grey paint over SEC--but that will change.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*

Or the Aluminum in this case--I give it a 10 out of 10--what more could you want...there are NO cables to manage....I see the SATA--so no default for lack of IDE--that's got onboard Video I assume (could be a potential demerit here...) so it's basically perfect--this reminds me of my friends latest rig--a Gynormous CM Stacker 280--featuring one HDD and one DVD in all those bays and bays of space. At least he has a pair of EVGA 7800s in there to take up some room. We spent hours fretting over the best way to split and route the PCIe juicer. Gotta love this particular PC related mental disorder...LOL


If i cant sell this system im gonna add more drives







I have XFX 6500video card installed and i will take a picture of it later but im waiting for the Dx10 video cards before i upgrade


----------



## geekedittilitghz

theres mine

o and ignore that fan cable hangin out lol i fixed lol


----------



## .XiLe.

Just cleaned it up today. Still kinda messy but oh well.


----------



## sladesurfer

ok,here's with video card installed


----------



## slydog64

haha 9/10

-1 for the spilled cup of pens.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
ok,here's with video card installed













Where's the videocard?!







(j/k)
10/10 Slade crisp and clean just like your posts


----------



## sleeper300

i love it.


----------



## bradleyl20

here's my computer. rate my cables


----------



## sleeper300

not bad. round those ide cables. now rate my crappy job people.


----------



## CyberDruid

you forgot something..it's called a PICTURE...LOL


----------



## sleeper300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*
you forgot something..it's called a PICTURE...LOL


its on the last page. ill just move it all to here and delete the pics there

ok well hers mine. time to mock the wiremanagement no0bie.


----------



## CyberDruid

Kinda dark--but that's some nice RAM in there--can't really see the cables...


----------



## sleeper300

in a hidden well way or in a its to dark to see them way?


----------



## kagaos

Too dark I would say.


----------



## kagaos

Too dark I would say.


----------



## sleeper300

well flash was off so you dont get blinded. i live in a darkroom.


----------



## hustler




----------



## Fishie36

Pictures no workie hustler.


----------



## hustler

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=h20rig1mi9.jpg

http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=h20rig2lh6.jpg

If that works can someone please post as a thumbnail Thanks


----------



## Fishie36

Uhhh... same problem?


----------



## danm

I think my comp looks so much nicer at night....cant see quite so many cables


----------



## Fishie36

Good looks combined with simi-messy wiring. 6/10

And hustler, those links work now. Very good job there, 9/10


----------



## christian_piper

I give the photo a 7/10.. Not so sure about the wiring tho  Looks cool tho!!

And Hustler- WOW! 9/10!

(Edited post)


----------



## Pythagoras

Here is what mine looks like.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Man, you guys should give me lessons before I install my PSU in my new case. I could use the help.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*

Man, you guys should give me lessons before I install my PSU in my new case. I could use the help.


Post what you got...


----------



## born2killU

Pythagoras 
I give you a 9 out of 10

would be a 10 i just dont like the color of your mobo lol


----------



## pow3rtr1p

No camera right now, and my cables aren't sleeved and pretty much exactly how they came from the factory... all over the place. Hopefully my Hiper PSU will clean it up a little. After I install that, I'll post a pic and then you guys can help me from there


----------



## sleeper300

mine arnt sleebed and it still looks good. get some pics up man...


----------



## christian_piper

Mine looks better at night too... Bty- Only light is from fans..

(This is a bump/repost btw. Original removed)


Night looks better....

Love these things.. Darn lack of IDE ports tho!


----------



## FlaKing

While my PC was down I decided to do a little wire management. I love that PSU.


----------



## christian_piper

9/10! Nice!!

Next, rate mine please? (above) lol


----------



## Crazy geezer

*****56K WARNING*****
ok heres my rig, i looove it
















with the door on:































heres the front









these are the upgrades that im going to undertake in the near future









wat ya guys think???


----------



## FlaKing

christian_piper: 7/10. You can do better. See if you can get some of those cables behind those drive rails.

Crazy geezer: 8/10 Pretty nice, but it'll look a helluva lot better with some rounded IDE cables.


----------



## Crazy geezer

chears, yeah i definately, gona get two blue rounded IDE cables for HDD an disk drives, and get a round floppy cable, cant believe i actualy put that **** in (dad made me). a modular psu will look awesome too., prefebly this 1


----------



## Joshn

sladesurfer 10/10 for yours, its amazing, you have inspired me.
haha


----------



## BrinNutz

Here's mine again..since I've upgraded since the last post...

This is the Crossfire Rig that is in my Sig...


----------



## BrinNutz

Here's my other rig, a 7800GT SLI Rig...Opty 175, Geil ONE TCCD 512 x2...Audigy 2.

Now, there are 2 DVD R/w's stealthed...=)


----------



## Mr-P

here are mine... Far to be as clean as some of yours guy but I think that it is ''fair''

http://gallery.filefront.com/MrPunk//235152/


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr-P*
here are mine... Far to be as clean as some of yours guy but I think that it is ''fair''

http://gallery.filefront.com/MrPunk//235152/

Looks like you've got all your side panel fans blowing the wrong way.


----------



## BrinNutz

no love?


----------



## maverick777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr-P*

here are mine... Far to be as clean as some of yours guy but I think that it is ''fair''

http://gallery.filefront.com/MrPunk//235152/


You can greatly cleanup your wire mess by getting some fan cable extensions and run the wires along the inside of the top rail. That's what I did in mine. The stacker is a HUGE case so managing your wires is a much easier job if you put some time into it.

Other than that, I hope you're enjoying your case.









Here's a pic of my case if you need some ideas. Look at how I ran the fan cable behind the top rail.


----------



## Mr-P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*

Looks like you've got all your side panel fans blowing the wrong way.


What do you propose??? I have two intake fan (CPU/GPU) and the two others are exhaust. Plus I have a front intake,rear and top exhaust(all 120mm). Is there a better configuration possible?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maverick777*

You can greatly cleanup your wire mess by getting some fan cable extensions and run the wires along the inside of the top rail. That's what I did in mine. The stacker is a HUGE case so managing your wires is a much easier job if you put some time into it.

Other than that, I hope you're enjoying your case.

Here's a pic of my case if you need some ideas. Look at how I ran the fan cable behind the top rail.


Well that sound good, i'll check for wire extension. I'll post back some pics when it will be done. thanks both of you I like to have comment on how improve my system!


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

no love?


Yeah dude, its looks sexeh.


----------



## Remonster

Here we are, I only stuck 2 cables behind the mobo (not behind the tray, like right under the mobo itself lol) and the rest are in the 5.25in bays under my DVD drive, that's gonna be a pain when I get my 5.25in fan controller tomorrow lol!


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr-P*
What do you propose??? I have two intake fan (CPU/GPU) and the two others are exhaust. Plus I have a front intake,rear and top exhaust(all 120mm). Is there a better configuration possible?

If it were me I would leave the front as intake, change all the side to intake, and have the rear as exhaust. Maybe add a top blowhole also to help vent all that intake.


----------



## Mr-P

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fishie36*
If it were me I would leave the front as intake, change all the side to intake, and have the rear as exhaust. Maybe add a top blowhole also to help vent all that intake.

But If I do that i'll have 5 intake fans and only 2 exhaust (my rear and top 120mm are already exhaust) With my current setup I have 3 intake and 4 exhaust but two of my intake fan are 150CFM. I'll give it a try and I'll see if the temps drops. I always though that it was better to have more exhaust though! Anyway I'll try and give you the result *fishie36*


----------



## pablo420

Im still tweaking my PC


----------



## GeekMan




----------



## maverick777

Hey everyone. I posted my AM2 build a couple weeks ago when I finished building it. I have since added cathodes, an x-fi card, and connected a usb panel in the back. I swapped out my blue LED's because they weren't bright enough. I will also be adding 2 WD 320gb HD's on Monday (all the cables are ready to be connected, you can see the power cable I put on the side in the pick below). Anyhow, I redid the wiring in preparation for my new HD's. Let me know what you think and how I can improve on it.

PS: I don't want to drill any holes in my case.

Before:









After:









I hid the power cable on the side and ran it below my HD's bay since I will be connecting 2 more HD's on Monday. 2 more SATA cables are sitting in my 5.25 bays ready to be connected also.

Cathodes on:









EDIT (added 2 HD's)


----------



## Random Murderer

heh, i should post pics of mine so youll see how i used to idle at 75 C.


----------



## Kopi

LOL i'm no biggie on wire management

My Case

4/10 ?


----------



## Random Murderer

nah, compared to mine its at least a 6/10


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maverick777*
Hey everyone. I posted my AM2 build a couple weeks ago when I finished building it. I have since added cathodes, an x-fi card, and connected a usb panel in the back. I swapped out my blue LED's because they weren't bright enough. I will also be adding 2 WD 320gb HD's on Monday (all the cables are ready to be connected, you can see the power cable I put on the side in the pick below). Anyhow, I redid the wiring in preparation for my new HD's. Let me know what you think and how I can improve on it.

PS: I don't want to drill any holes in my case.

Before:









After:









I hid the power cable on the side and ran it below my HD's bay since I will be connecting 2 more HD's on Monday. 2 more SATA cables are sitting in my 5.25 bays ready to be connected also.

Cathodes on:









Very Very Very nice


----------



## shspanthers

here's my first shot at making my case look like something other than spaghetti. it's not as awesome as i would have liked, but the case put some pretty severe limitations on what i could do and where i could run cables.

*update* the gray ide cable was a temporary thing to get the new build working. have replaced with a silver round 10" cable. also did a little better job with the psu cable running to the cd rom.


----------



## cyberspyder

my old compy. remember, it's a M-ATX case, and i don't have any room below my mobo to route wires, so it'll look messier.


first iteration...

second iteration...

working really hard...

Brendan


----------



## jmc7983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maverick777*

Hey everyone. I posted my AM2 build a couple weeks ago when I finished building it. I have since added cathodes, an x-fi card, and connected a usb panel in the back. I swapped out my blue LED's because they weren't bright enough. I will also be adding 2 WD 320gb HD's on Monday (all the cables are ready to be connected, you can see the power cable I put on the side in the pick below). Anyhow, I redid the wiring in preparation for my new HD's. Let me know what you think and how I can improve on it.

PS: I don't want to drill any holes in my case.

Before:









After:









I hid the power cable on the side and ran it below my HD's bay since I will be connecting 2 more HD's on Monday. 2 more SATA cables are sitting in my 5.25 bays ready to be connected also.

Cathodes on:









EDIT (added 2 HD's)


get rid of that IDE ribbon and replace it with a cable and it will clean as hell!! but besides that it looks good. sorry too butt in, just tryin too help. besides that i'd easily give you a 9/10


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*

my old compy. remember, it's a M-ATX case, and i don't have any room below my mobo to route wires, so it'll look messier.


first iteration...

second iteration...

working really hard...

Brendan


Hey man you should start folding for the overclock.net team!


----------



## Pink_Floyd

my attempt lol


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackeagle*
Hey man you should start folding for the overclock.net team!

don't have another compy, besides, i don't fold 24/7, so you guys won't be promoted to 5th place even if i join.









Brendan


----------



## bZerk

This is my cables


----------



## BrinNutz

Looks good man...I dig...I really like them fans, that's for sure!


----------



## DeaDLocK

My RIG... Could still get my cable management better but there is still nothing to really effect airflow.


----------



## Fishie36

Wow, nice one right there. 10/10 + 2 for the avatar that's making me melt in my seat


----------



## BrinNutz

Posting mine up again, only adding another rig or two to the mix...
Crossfire Rig (Sig Rig)


7800GT SLI Rig w/ Opty 175


AMD 3000+ Skt 754, 6800GT..


----------



## sladesurfer

Bump, i wanna see some nice rigs


----------



## Syrillian

sladesurfer - outstanding! I mean... OMG!









BrinNutz - 2nd only to sladesurfer.








Forget to mention: Love all that copper!

My paltry submittal:



The P180 is not a wire-managment friendly case









P.S. I got water-envy


----------



## d3daiM

I understand man.

8/10 for the outstanding effort though. I can really tell you tried hehe.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian*

My paltry submittal:



The P180 is not a wire-managment friendly case









P.S. I got water-envy

8/10 also. Yes, P180 looks hard when managing cables but you did an awesome job


----------



## bradleyl20

here mine


----------



## d3daiM

Whoa, looking sharp!

9.5/10


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bradleyl20*
here mine










Well done







9/10


----------



## frostbite

Heres mine,


----------



## BrinNutz

Hmm...How's that PSU Holding up? Never ever heard of it..

But, back to topic, Need's a bit of work up there on the wires.

6/10 or so..


----------



## Mr Pink57

Those cables (if you can see them) in the upper right icage are all gone now.

pink


----------



## frostbite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Hmm...How's that PSU Holding up? Never ever heard of it..

But, back to topic, Need's a bit of work up there on the wires.

6/10 or so..



It was good but since I have a power hungry cpu its getting knackered,

I cant do much more with the 20pin because of where its placed on the mobobut I have moved the molex's that were dangling near the dvd rom and have taken away the cmos reset and used quite a bit of duck tape


----------



## BrinNutz

Mucho better 8/10 because you used *DUCT TAPE*. That's awesome!!

Mine are around in this thread somewhere...


----------



## frostbite

Your pictures have expired


----------



## MjrTom

My Attempt


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frostbite*

Your pictures have expired


Well then, here they are..all 3 rigs...

Crossfire Rig in my Sig :


Opteron 175 ; 7800GT SLI ; Geil ONE TCCD 512mb x 2 ; 2 x Hitachi Deskstar 80gb & WD Raptor 74gb HDD's RAID 0 (Don't ask why) ; OCZ PowerStream 520W


Web Surfing/Chat Computer :


----------



## Burn

9.5/10 for the top one- Very nice!

Mine are in teh gallery, I'll take more shots when I finish moving back into my P180.


----------



## BrinNutz

How about them others Burn? They are feeling left out..LOL j/k


----------



## Burn

7.5 for the middle one, do something with those cables on the right!!

9 for the bottom one, it's very clean


----------



## BrinNutz

LOL, the middle one, is such a cramped case I tell ya...I can't do much with them...Oh well..









Thanks BTW


----------



## USFORCES

My Rig


----------



## Fishie36

9/10 usforces


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*

9/10 usforces










THX


----------



## gobygoby

USFORCES - 10/10

Funny you made that faux wall to hide the cables.....I had that exact same idea. Nice!

also seems as though you completely gutted the TT WC stuff in that rig!







I dont blame you! I swapped out the pump/res, but I kept the CPU block and rad.

nice job!


----------



## danm

Nice USFORCES








9/10 sorry but you cant beat Slade









Heres a few pics of mine:
The black box you can see in the 2nd pic is for my UV cathodes and need to be stuck to the case, hopeing to braid the cables coming from it aswell


----------



## frostbite

Danm 7/10
would look better as you say when its sleeved


----------



## USFORCES

How about this, almost no wire's at all.
I thought about soldering mine like this but never did.

This ain't mine it belongs to a guy I know.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
How about this, almost no wire's at all.
I thought about soldering mine like this but never did.

This ain't mine it belongs to a guy I know.

















***!!! man thats going to be a lot of work if your MOBO or PSU dies


----------



## USFORCES

It takes him about 4hrs to do the soldering but it looks nice.
It voids your PSU warranty that's one reason I didn't do it also probley the mobo to.
If you were ever to swap stuff out it would be a pain.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
How about this, almost no wire's at all.
I thought about soldering mine like this but never did.

This ain't mine it belongs to a guy I know.

















O.....M......G.....!!!! That is absolutely awesome.









Your friend gets 11/10


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby*
USFORCES - 10/10

Funny you made that faux wall to hide the cables.....I had that exact same idea. Nice!

also seems as though you completely gutted the TT WC stuff in that rig!







I dont blame you! I swapped out the pump/res, but I kept the CPU block and rad.

nice job!

I give your PC a 10/10 also,
nice job!!


----------



## Burn

Someone rate me now- I'm back in my P180.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...00/ppuser/2693


----------



## BrinNutz

8.5/10 Burn...

Is it me, or does it look like the H2O Line on the right is slightly kinked?

Is that the Storm?


----------



## Burn

Perhaps slightly, I've been able to do that for a while now though. Perhaps a coolSleeve might help out, but it works well. Thanks


----------



## BrinNutz

Burn, also, looks good, might want to get matching SATA Cables...but that's me though...=)

If you want, I can put you into contact with the lady at DFI who you can order some for a couple bucks a piece...The stock DFI ones...


----------



## Burn

Thanks







I actually am considering buying some new cables, with right angle connectors, that way it is a bit easier to keep them organized...Hopefully around the holidays it will arrive. Thanks!


----------



## frostbite

Also why does your gto² have only 1 ramsink


----------



## cokker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frostbite*
Also why does your gtoÂ² have only 1 ramsink

Hmm lol, there's another ramsink next to the RAM at the very top on the board.

Spot the ramsink!!


----------



## Fishie36

Burn, why do you have the front panel audio plugged into the onboard sound when you have a sound card?


----------



## Burn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fishie36*
Burn, why do you have the front panel audio plugged into the onboard sound when you have a sound card?

@ Fishie- It is onboard USB and Firewire- I would plug in my front panel sound, but don't have the pinout for the Audigy 2 ZS. If you can find it, I would be..._*very appreciative*_







I think you get my drift









@ Frostbite- I actually have the whole set- I need to put them on!


----------



## spektrum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Snyper*
I was going to wait until this weekend to reply, but I'll be busy.

I just ordered the rest of the wiring needed to eliminate the original wires from my PSU. I will be spending the rest of the week making custom length cables.

Here is an older pic to tide you over. I HATE my Power Supply's main cable.

Same with the White Molex just chilling out there in the middle.

I already made my power cables for the Hard Drives. The new ones look much better.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...g?d=1150696317

Keep the thread going!!!

****, that is some sexy shiite. nice black paint job dude, that really is tight as hell


----------



## gobygoby

The_Snyper - Where did you get that rounded power cable? Nice work!


----------



## BrinNutz

Goby, it's the stock cables for the Ultra X-Connect PSU's...Look back a page or two to my 3rd rig...


----------



## BLKKROW

well its hard to take pics cause i have a bar right down the middle of my window but i spent 3 days on this so rate me plz!

the cable on the second pic is going from my case window to a 4 pin so i really cant hide it


----------



## christian_piper

Well..

Gotta give you a 2 or 4.. Take off the side! lol I cant see enough to judge...

It's just, well no care seems to have been taken. Whats the deal with the molexes hanging out in the middle of nowhere?

Yes you CAN hide it- Add in wire to make it longer..

*Hold on- I have to go take some pics*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

^Overall. Cables are all together at the back. They do NOT impact airflow.. It's as good as it's going to get..


^Shows where the cables are.. And hidden stuff. Like my 80 mm blue fan.. Bling bling! I LOVE my fan controller for this rig tho...


^No flash


----------



## Delphi

Ok heres my mangement


----------



## BLKKROW

^3

i will get better pics cause i couldnt shut off my comp


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I'll give delphi's setup a 7/10. It looks clean but the top is a bit cluttered.

Here's mine. I'm not that great at cleaning cables up.


----------



## Mr Pink57

8/10

Sadly the armor doesnt get as clean as we would all like. With my Infinity it got a little messier it seems.









pink


----------



## christian_piper

5/10

It's just got too much stuff that looks easy to fix.. (Okok I admit I think you should loose the toolles-pci-clip and use screws..)
Some of those cables have way too much slack- Pull excess into the rear compartment behind the drive cages...

Anyone wanna rate mine up there ^^^?
(I know it sucks.. I dont wanna mod it for better cabling- too much downtime. I will once I get my next folder running)


----------



## charliemack

This is with everything in my sig..I kinda copied off of slade in the way he routed his cables!


----------



## charliemack

Christian i give ya 7 /10 Good job!


----------



## Terry96

I know mine still looks messy but I tried to make an improvement...
honestley I did..


----------



## christian_piper

Chrlie! OMG! AMAZING! 9/10! (Not enough actually in the case for a 10.. LOL. (For instance- powered soundcard.. Erm... WAIT A SECOND.. Is that RAM running in single channel mode?? WHY?

Terry- Erm.. Sorry man. I give you a 1. (Not a 0- You improved! Now get to work..)


----------



## BLKKROW

here are better pictures:





rate me plz


----------



## christian_piper

Oo! Nice case!

Igive you a 5/10. Looks good!
(Whats with the molex sticking out at the top??)


----------



## BLKKROW

ooo thats forr the fan on the case window


----------



## markkleb

Here is my comp, UltraBlue. I won Ultras Mod contest with it a couple of mos ago.









Now, its all hooked up and running. There are 3 HDDs in Raid0 cooled by a 120mm fan, Audigy 2 Plat, DFI Expert mobo and Swiftech H20 with AC and Silverstone fans. For GPU I am using 2 XFX 7600GS in SLI.


----------



## charliemack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christian_piper* 
Chrlie! OMG! AMAZING! 9/10! (Not enough actually in the case for a 10.. LOL. (For instance- powered soundcard.. Erm... WAIT A SECOND.. Is that RAM running in single channel mode?? WHY?

Terry- Erm.. Sorry man. I give you a 1. (Not a 0- You improved! Now get to work..)


No that's dual channel on this motherboard


----------



## alexisd

What you think?


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliemack* 
No that's dual channel on this motherboard

but.. why are the empty slots yellow/black? Mine are like that, but they are colour coded.. (yellow, yellow, black, black)...


----------



## Ace of Spades

What you think of the new case and cable management then?
I spent around 1.5 hours on this, that includes taking apart other case:
Attachment 34268
(What a POS that was lol)

Buying some fans next week









So what you think?

And if anyone has any good links for cable sleeving material for the UK give me a PM


----------



## frostbite

Good job there, Its no slade but its better than mine lol I give you an 8/10


----------



## Ace of Spades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frostbite* 
Good job there, Its no slade but its better than mine lol I give you an 8/10

Cheers, all i need is Sata drives, NO DVD Drive, cable sleeving, Longer PSU cables lol


----------



## DigitrevX

quite possibly the worst pictures I've ever taken but here's my pc strictly for gaming. I think it has potental to be organized a little more but eh, who cares what you cant see in the window..


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitrevX* 
quite possibly the worst pictures I've ever taken but here's my pc strictly for gaming. I think it has potental to be organized a little more but eh, who cares what you cant see in the window..



















NICE









watf are those light on the ram slots ?!


----------



## mahtareika

Shweeet


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
NICE









watf are those light on the ram slots ?!









There the corsair xms series ram. Yah know with the activity lights..
I like them alot and there pretty interesting to watch when your board..


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitrevX* 
There the corsair xms series ram. Yah know with the activity lights..
I like them alot and there pretty interesting to watch when your board..


AMEN !

i'm tottaly in luv with (expacially analoge) indication meters


----------



## christian_piper

NICE!
8.10! AMAZING lookin rig!


----------



## jriggs256

Im definately not the best at this.. lol


----------



## DigitrevX

I can safly say it looks tidier than mine. I'd give it a 9/10 for sure.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markkleb* 
Here is my comp, UltraBlue. I won Ultras Mod contest with it a couple of mos ago.









Now, its all hooked up and running. There are 3 HDDs in Raid0 cooled by a 120mm fan, Audigy 2 Plat, DFI Expert mobo and Swiftech H20 with AC and Silverstone fans. For GPU I am using 2 XFX 7600GS in SLI.

10/10
Hey bud,
I show these guys your system awhile back thats probley why you didn't get any responce.


----------



## markkleb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
10/10
Hey bud,
I show these guys your system awhile back thats probley why you didn't get any responce.









Thanks for the 10, I dont need a lot of response, lol. I won the mod contest, thats my response.

The reason I post on these sites is to show others whats possible. I am hoping people will see my stuff and make their own comps even better


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitrevX* 
quite possibly the worst pictures I've ever taken but here's my pc strictly for gaming. I think it has potental to be organized a little more but eh, who cares what you cant see in the window..











I hate to think what would happen if the cap from your reservoir ever came loose


----------



## AceMon

sladesurfer All I have to say is WOW! Ok so here is mine that I took with a camera phone cuz I don't have a camera.





hehe I know it looks bad but atleast I'm trying. (in need of cable sleeving) hehehe


----------



## christian_piper

Jriggs- You aint the BEST.. You are almost at the top tho! 9.2/10!

Acemon... Erm... 3/10? HIDE those wires! Zip ties are VERY useful...


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 
I hate to think what would happen if the cap from your reservoir ever came loose









Its all fluid xp so i don't think to much would happen. But it would get into the fan and blow it everywhere in the pc. I screw it on very tight and make sure it doesn't leak before i mount it.

The only thing that has any significant value to me is athe 7900gt and the rest I wish i could replace anyways...


----------



## Le_Loup

All I ask is that when you rate my case "cable management" you consider the unique cooling and stlye of twists annonomous!

Thanks


----------



## AceMon

OMG Le_Loup that is just 'unique'! lol Nice IDE Cables and I'm lovin those two 40 mm. fans!!!


----------



## sladesurfer

Here's my set up:th_coolio:


----------



## MjrTom

Very neat, nice WC setup 9/10

My updated one:


----------



## DigitrevX

MjrTom, im not sure how to rait your because it has this cool Matrix look with the wires all running the same direction, but at the same time they are clearly visable. I like the psu cables and the way they are situated so for that I give it a 8.5-9 out of 10.

I might do the same thing with mine because I like that look. makes the pc look like it has some gutz instead of being empty..


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitrevX* 
MjrTom, im not sure how to rait your because it has this cool Matrix look with the wires all running the same direction, but at the same time they are clearly visable. I like the psu cables and the way they are situated so for that I give it a 8.5-9 out of 10.

I might do the same thing with mine because I like that look. makes the pc look like it has some gutz instead of being empty..

Why thanks







never heard it called a matrix look


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Very neat, nice WC setup 9/10

My updated one:









OMG 13/10...that looks so damn cool. Remember cable management isn't necessarily cable hiding. I'd rather have that cable job than anything else i've seen here!


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Why thanks







never heard it called a matrix look









yeah, remember the 3 Matrix movies.. Alot of the props had cables that are organized like that, and thats why your pc reminds me of the matrix lol.









so I dub thee the matrix look









nice rig


----------



## gobygoby

come on Slade, I know you can do better then that......looks like your slacking a bit on you cable mgmt skills









J/K......I dont think you can get much better then that at hiding cable!

10/10


----------



## charliemack

This was my feeble attempt to copy Slade...Mind you that i do have more parts in there


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliemack* 
This was my feeble attempt to copy Slade...Mind you that i do have more parts in there











Very nice







9/10


----------



## hazara

Now that is a nice case there charliemack - why is one of your ram slots yellow?... my turn to "drop the bar" a little....

Boy I've now got some ideas for what I'm doing next time I have my mobo out! I'm also going to spray the inside bright yellow except for the frame that holds the drives and trophies. That'll be satin black.

More Cables in the bottom half (I like a bit of mess), and tidy up the top half to get better airflow.


----------



## charliemack

Wowsa!! that's alot of cables!!!7/10... For having the processor on the side that's pimp!! You should attach them to the outside of the case and then draw lines(like on a motherboard) between them like they're linked together..

My dual channel isn't done by the colors of the slots it's done by the actual channels. It's kinda weird...

I copied off of sladesurfers idea to cut a hole behind the motherboard and hid the cable through there..It's a slight pain in the (you know what) But overall it cleans up the case nicely!

I'm definitly thinking of painting the inside of my case i'm just not sure which color yet!


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliemack* 
I'm definitly thinking of painting the inside of my case i'm just not sure which color yet!

Sticky back plastic ftw


















BTW ive smoothed out the creases since


----------



## charliemack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Sticky back plastic ftw


















BTW ive smoothed out the creases since










Is that just a sheet you apply?? looks fairly decent! Whare'd you get it from hardware store? Details man details!


----------



## MjrTom

Yes it comes as a sheet on a roll

My build log details a bit more info on my build: http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ture-into.html

It was purchased from an arts and craft shop.


----------



## Joeking78

Need some work on mine....


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Sticky back plastic ftw


















BTW ive smoothed out the creases since









11/10 You even managed to
make your components disappear







J/K only


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 
11/10 You even managed to
make your components disappear







J/K only

Yeah pretty impressive dont you think?







I win lol


----------



## kevsta112003

Hows Mine?


----------



## Le_Loup

btx? O_O Nice rig though, or is that ATX and a water cooling solution down below?

Awesome still mate! 9/10

Question, is anyone going to post a "totally screwed up" pic? I posted mine, but i'll post it again, it was kinda "side steped", hehe.

Le_Loup










Thoughts on my twist tie solution? ^_^


----------



## CyberDruid

*This the AV gurus masterpiece in progress...*


----------



## kevsta112003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 


















lol

EDIT:

10/10 for top picture, 9/10 for bottem


----------



## kevsta112003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
btx? O_O Nice rig though, or is that ATX and a water cooling solution down below?

Awesome still mate! 9/10

Question, is anyone going to post a "totally screwed up" pic? I posted mine, but i'll post it again, it was kinda "side steped", hehe.

Le_Loup

Thoughts on my twist tie solution? ^_^

I'd sayyyyyyyy 7/10.

And if its my case you were talking about, its just ATX with the PSU on the bottem lol My psu looks funny because it's enormous size


----------



## CyberDruid

I did that...


----------



## CyberDruid

That's some other guru's work--but it is some fine cable management eh?


----------



## ConteoAMD

lol thats crazy, but good


----------



## dotcomthese

This is what I ended up with on my cable routing.. i guess it's not bad for a first time sleeving job...thanks to archer's sleeving guide


----------



## Le_Loup

9/10 but I have to laugh, fanless design? obviously a center fan, lol. But not bad mate!


----------



## dotcomthese

Thanks...never realized how much work is involved in modding your case...


----------



## Le_Loup

If your refering to my previous pic of my case, then i'm somewhat shorthanded in finances, though if your refering to yourself or possibly someone else, i'm at a loss.

Le_Loup


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dotcomthese* 
Thanks...never realized how much work is involved in modding your case...









It never really ends...


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
It never really ends...

ditto....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
It never really ends...

Sisyphus...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

hehe mc donalds colors.
very nice man i love the paint 9/10


----------



## Le_Loup

Is that psu mounted somewhat on it's side? Cause that's just cool! Gotta give prop's for inventive cpu cooler,







And looks awesome. Decent hd and rig also, overall a nice setup mate.

8.9/10


----------



## BrinNutz

The cooler is the CNPS9500, it's used by many people around here..=)


----------



## Witchfire

Here's my entry, just finished everything last night.


----------



## taternuts

Just got this up and running a few days back


----------



## Witchfire

Taternuts, what, no rating??? C'mon, that's what this thread is here for.


----------



## BrinNutz

Witchie...8.5/10


----------



## taternuts

o crap i forgot to put the rating sorry man..

I give ya 8/10..did you paint ur psu?


----------



## Witchfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taternuts* 
o crap i forgot to put the rating sorry man..

I give ya 8/10..did you paint ur psu?

Thanks, no, that's the color the PCP&C Silencer 750's come with. 9.0/10 for yours, super clean









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Witchie...8.5/10

Thank you. I think it would look a LOT better without all the elbows in the plumbing, but right now there's no way around it.


----------



## Dman

Put this in its own thread, but I might as well post it here too.


----------



## Metalica732

witchfire 8.5/10


----------



## Metalica732

dman 9.8/10


----------



## NEvolution

Rate my tangle of wires. =P


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchfire* 
Here's my entry, just finished everything last night.









Erm.. Why is the front fan an exhaust?


----------



## l V l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Put this in its own thread, but I might as well post it here too.




9/10 man lookin sharp!


----------



## Witchfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christian_piper* 
Erm.. Why is the front fan an exhaust?

Calculated tradeoff... I swapped the air movement direction from front>back to back>front so I would have more air velocity over the power mosfets around the CPU. I didn't want to make the mistake a lot of watercoolers have by not providing air movement over components that normally get their airflow from CPU fan exhaust. I still need to get a fan up top on the three HDDs in the top two 5 1/4" spaces.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
Rate my tangle of wires. =P


I'd give it a 6.5 cause you seemed to have half a**ed it in a lot of places, if you cleaned up the wires running over the drive cage by moving them behind it would look at lot neater.


----------



## NEvolution

Those two wires in front of the drive cage are actually leading from the mobo to my two side fans. 
It's just that I have the side panel moved to the side which makes it look like those wires lead to the front of the case.


----------



## Dman

Ah I see, you should post a pic with the side on if it looks better through the window.


----------



## NEvolution

Here it is with the side on:


And yes, that is a filter for my fan. It's made for aeronautical-use but it doesn't really obstruct the air flow too much. (Got it from my dad who works for Air Canada.







)


----------



## Dman

Looks a lot better that way I'll raise the score to an 8.


----------



## Dock #89

I wish I had my new PSU and a digital camera that works, I'd show you guys what a neat case looks like (and it's a mid tower too!)


----------



## BrinNutz

You would eh? I think you have some work to do..LOL


----------



## cokker

*Just been through my case again and moved a few bits about.*


----------



## Ace of Spades

bland yet very good.


----------



## BrinNutz

Not bad, but, like Ace said, sorta bland..needs lights and stuff..


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokker*


*Just been through my case again and moved a few bits about.*




7/10. Could still be better, but WAY better than my own rig.


----------



## feldm4n




----------



## taternuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feldm4n*












that is sexy

9.5/10

(needs lights imo but thats about it and i would go with a diff. case color other than green but its how you want it not me







)


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## feldm4n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *taternuts*


that is sexy

9.5/10

(needs lights imo but thats about it and i would go with a diff. case color other than green but its how you want it not me







)


Here is what it looks like lit up. Thanks for the 9.5



























Here is the link for the rest of the pics if you want as well.
http://www.boxgods.com/forum/viewtop...299e070df064ec


----------



## reberto

Mines "iffy"


----------



## cokker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades*


bland yet very good.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Not bad, but, like Ace said, sorta bland..needs lights and stuff..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


7/10. Could still be better, but WAY better than my own rig.


I was really impressed with my rig and you shoot me down in flames like that









LMAO! Yeah, now you pointed that out i have some blue lights in the draw, il see if i can rig them up "Watch this space!"


----------



## kc-tr

no lights or anything yet, because I dont have the clear side panel but....


----------



## Mootsfox

8/10, you can clean it up more!









I got skipped, check post #314.


----------



## sladesurfer

Very nice







I see you have a centurion 5 case. I love that case


----------



## kc-tr

Looks good, but its a bit dark, so kinda hard to tell. Can you get a better pic maybe?


----------



## kc-tr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


Very nice







I see you have a centurion 5 case. I love that case


















yes I like it alot, but if you look really close at the SATA Power cable it was partially unplugged.







After the pic I went to boot up and it says "No Bootable Media Found" I was like ***!!!!! then I saw that







oops!


----------



## Terry96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I got skipped, check post #314.


Well I'm no expert but it looks like you psu wires look a little clustered in the top right corner, could use improvment
also look dark. try removing the case side for the next pic


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*





















I cant see anything!!! Better pics please.


----------



## tubnotub1

I think the cable management could be a little better, especially if I could get some sata cables that allow them to be connected on the side (like the green one). Other than that though, its ok.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terry96*


Well I'm no expert but it looks like you psu wires look a little clustered in the top right corner, could use improvment
also look dark. try removing the case side for the next pic


I can't give better pictures







My 3.2MP camera broke, I'm stuck with a .35MP.

*Here you go:







*


----------



## Kopi

5/10, thats all over the place!!!

I figured I'd post here, since new case is in the comming, and i think i'll post a before and after type thing, get it? I'd give myself a 3/10 for trying


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


5/10, thats all over the place!!!

I figured I'd post here, since new case is in the comming, and i think i'll post a before and after type thing, get it? I'd give myself a 3/10 for trying











4/10, At least I folded my IDE cable!


----------



## kc-tr

LOL all that bunch of wires kills airflow which effects cooling.







better tidy things up a bit 5/10


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kc-tr*


LOL all that bunch of wires kills airflow which effects cooling.







better tidy things up a bit 5/10


Airflow? Who has airflow? LOL i have one case fan (modded into panel) right infront of hsf. Thats about it









New case comming, pending shipping costs on fishie


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Airflow? Who has airflow? LOL i have one case fan (modded into panel) right infront of hsf. Thats about it









New case comming, pending shipping costs on fishie


I have 11 fans, 90 CFM in, 200CFM out.


----------



## kc-tr

LOL, Airflow ownz man, assuming the air is relatively cool haha, right now im CPU temp is 33*C and motherboard is at 31*C







and im sitting at 2.6GHz from 2.0


----------



## Commander Kool

Before


After


----------



## Nathan2007

now how the heck did you do that sladesurfer, i got cables everywhere

Help lol


----------



## Commander Kool

It wasn't easy, I have like 40 million wires in my PC because I have so many card readers, and ports in the front.


----------



## Nathan2007

well. you know i cannot see one power cable. interesting

my case is not all that spacy due to water cooling


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I have 11 fans, 90 CFM in, 200CFM out.

just added one of those 120mm fan grills to my 3 dvd rom bays. So now I have 4x 120mm fans lol and I love it. I had to customize to mount it but the over all style looks like it was made for the case, so im happy.


----------



## thealmightyone

I've done the best I think can be done with my case and set-up.

I'm using the GPU and some cardboard to effectively keep the CPU separate from the PCI slots, stopping cool air being taking straight out without passing through the chipset cooler or GPU cooler.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*











I think the cable management could be a little better, especially if I could get some sata cables that allow them to be connected on the side (like the green one). Other than that though, its ok.



OMG...He got another 8800GTX....w00t

Oh yea, full case shot...c'mon tubs


----------



## atomicfission92

heres my entry


----------



## Mootsfox

8.5 of 10

+water sleeving
+colors

-could do more
-case is a little dark
-dont like actually seeing the ccfl


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


8.5 of 10

+water sleeving
+colors

-could do more
-case is a little dark
-dont like actually seeing the ccfl


Thanks, I know I need to shrink the heatshrink on the water tubing, and hide the CCFL. I have one on the other side, but it burnt out. So i just stuck that one in there real quick.

What else would you change?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*


Thanks, I know I need to shrink the heatshrink on the water tubing, and hide the CCFL. I have one on the other side, but it burnt out. So i just stuck that one in there real quick.

What else would you change?


I dunno about the shrinking, maybe if it was yellow because I like the look now.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I dunno about the shrinking, maybe if it was yellow because I like the look now.


Its hard to see, but I have blue heatshrink on the ends of the sleeving on the tubes. To try and clean up the frayed ends a bit.


----------



## The_Jester




----------



## korndog2003

8/10 get round cables!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ean-wires.html


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korndog2003*


8/10 get round cables!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ean-wires.html


Nah dude, Flat ribbons ftw!


----------



## Mootsfox

Flat cables are better. They look good and are easy to hide.


----------



## atomicfission92

Looking good Jester


----------



## ultravorx

how do i clean this on up? the dual 8800gtx take 4 pcie power cables!!!
It just seems i have no room to put the cables anywhere else!!!

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultravorx* 
how do i clean this on up? the dual 8800gtx take 4 pcie power cables!!!
It just seems i have no room to put the cables anywhere else!!!

Thanks,

Frank

Lots and lots and lots of zip ties and some time. Also hiding stuff behind the mobo tray helps too.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultravorx* 
how do i clean this on up? the dual 8800gtx take 4 pcie power cables!!!
It just seems i have no room to put the cables anywhere else!!!

Thanks,

Frank

Give one away









Seriously though... that's a lot of wires. I wish you patience and persistence.


----------



## tubnotub1

Tell me what yall think, and tell me what I should change. Ill be getting my tuniq in today so Ill be taking everything out and redoing the wiring!


----------



## atomicfission92

Looking better, 7/10, try hiding the cables more. Tucking them behind the drive bays or what not.


----------



## reberto

I thought I would post this before my X1950 and DFI board come.


----------



## PaRaDoX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubnotub1* 
Tell me what yall think, and tell me what I should change. Ill be getting my tuniq in today so Ill be taking everything out and redoing the wiring!


jesus... that is one hell of a nice computer... 10/10

here is my pile... atm... in a Donner case... soon with some mods but right now it's just like this
(click for full links)



getting a thermaltake armor.. so it will be alot less cramped and easer to run the cables (they are very stiff)


----------



## BrinNutz

This is another one of my rig's...lol..

The case is currently being painted and modded...Hence what you see...


----------



## PaRaDoX

Asus K8v Se De?


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX* 
Asus K8v Se De?

Close, K8V Basic...unfortunately..I had no choice, the military issued me this rig, well, minus the 6800GT, it had an X300 in it..LOL

Glad I got a 6800GT a year ago for 40 bucks!!!

Yes, $40 for a smackin 6800GT over 1 yr ago. Can you believe it. Oh yea, and it's unlockable.


----------



## PaRaDoX

awesome, wish i had a 5200 a year ago, lol.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX* 
awesome, wish i had a 5200 a year ago, lol.

yea, I won an auction off ebay for a 5200, and ended up getting a 6800GT sent to me from this company...Idiots FTW!!! HAHA


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Not the best...but it's what I can do with what I've got fer now.

Mods coming are.....

24 inch widescreen LCD
4 x 250GB Seagate SATA2 drives
X-FI Extreme Music


----------



## MjrTom

7.5/10 Very tidy setup you have there.

You have the same series PSU as me









My effort:










Pic is slightly out of date since I now have an 80mm fan on my memory modules, but hey


----------



## bluedevil

8/10 its pretty tidy









mines definatly not the best but not bad.... plus I still have to install my 7900gt today too!


----------



## gonX

Come on, camera... Why does it always have to disappear when I fix stuff in my case?


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Come on, camera... Why did it always have to disappear when I've just fixed my cables?










Dont believe you









Come on get a pic up


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Dont believe you









Come on get a pic up










Haha, well, brb.


----------



## gonX

Better?


----------



## gobygoby

Game over. I win. Thread Closed. This is the best ever and cleanest case you will ever see!


----------



## BrinNutz

Sho nuff!! you win..hands down.


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Game over. I win. Thread Closed. This is the best ever and cleanest case you will ever see!









Lmao very cool









Mine







(again)


----------



## DuckieHo

My current incarnation... will be redoing my waterloop soon. Also, need to add my 3rd PSU.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 




Better?









Noone liked mine?

*EDIT*

DuckieHo: 7/10, that's aloooot of cables.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
My current incarnation... will be redoing my waterloop soon. Also, need to add my 3rd PSU.



























Is that the Voyeurmod's water cooled case?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Noone liked mine?

*EDIT*

DuckieHo: 7/10, that's aloooot of cables.

mine didnt get rated either...


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
DuckieHo: 7/10, that's aloooot of cables.

Many of them were made by me. PSU is in a seperate chamber so could not really hide them well. It's hard to hide 35 wire bundles!

5/10 for you. Some tips.... Drop your HDD to the next bay down. It will allow it more breathing room to run cooler. Also will allow more space to hide wires. Get some Zip ties!

My old case was cleaner:


----------



## MjrTom

omg nice mods on the Antec lanboy case









given me some ideas









8/10


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 
Is that the Voyeurmod's water cooled case?

No, but I did use the same quad-heatercore and go the idea from them. However, I made some improvements on the concept. (FYI, Voyuermod.com changed their names recently.)


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
omg nice mods on the Antec lanboy case









given me some ideas










The 5.25" bay cover plate?









Scrap metal and 1 hr of free time.

Since you have the same case... did you Dremel out the front intake grill? That thing was so restrictive!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 




Better?









PWEESE, rate!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
PWEESE, rate!

I did... "5/10 for you. Some tips.... Drop your HDD to the next bay down. It will allow it more breathing room to run cooler. Also will allow more space to hide wires. Get some Zip ties!:


----------



## jjk454ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I did... "5/10 for you. Some tips.... Drop your HDD to the next bay down. It will allow it more breathing room to run cooler. Also will allow more space to hide wires. Get some Zip ties!:

I agree, it is looking pretty good. But some zip ties would help it look even better. I can't say much though, mine is not the prettiest:


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I did... "5/10 for you. Some tips.... Drop your HDD to the next bay down. It will allow it more breathing room to run cooler. Also will allow more space to hide wires. Get some Zip ties!:

Ah, thanks man. I was thinking about mounting the HDD a bay lower, but then I wouldn't be able to mount my 2 120MM fans in the mail.


----------



## BrinNutz

gonX 5/10...you can do a bit better...=)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjk454ss* 
I agree, it is looking pretty good. But some zip ties would help it look even better. I can't say much though, mine is not the prettiest:

wow...is that CPU fan touching your VGA cooler? That's pretty weird and would seem counterproductive for CPU Cooling..Sucking up hot air into the CPU Cooler?

Not bad on cables...6/10...could hide them. You've got places.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
gonX 5/10...you can do a bit better...=)

wow...is that CPU fan touching your VGA cooler? That's pretty weird and would seem counterproductive for CPU Cooling..Sucking up hot air into the CPU Cooler?

Not bad on cables...6/10...could hide them. You've got places.

No I can't







You have no idea about how short my PSU cables are...


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
gonX 5/10...you can do a bit better...=)

wow...is that CPU fan touching your VGA cooler? That's pretty weird and would seem counterproductive for CPU Cooling..Sucking up hot air into the CPU Cooler?

Not bad on cables...6/10...could hide them. You've got places.


Ditto. If you want, feel free to look at my rig that I posted a page back or so....hopefully that will be of some help.....LOL


----------



## CWell1337

Here's my cable management on my Folding rig. I just did it. What a pain...



















What you guys think?


----------



## USFORCES

Cwell1337 Nice 8/10

____________________________________
Duckieho,
I like it, Even though you see alot of cables it looks sweet.


----------



## CWell1337

It was the best I could do right now. Didn't have the molex extensions I thought I had and there was nothing I could do with the HUGE 20 pin and the 4 pin lol.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CWell1337* 
It was the best I could do right now. Didn't have the molex extensions I thought I had and there was nothing I could do with the HUGE 20 pin and the 4 pin lol.

Still yet it looks nice and organized,


----------



## jjk454ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
wow...is that CPU fan touching your VGA cooler? That's pretty weird and would seem counterproductive for CPU Cooling..Sucking up hot air into the CPU Cooler?

Not bad on cables...6/10...could hide them. You've got places.

The fan is actually blowing down. Your point is still valid though, it is just blowing the hot air over the VGA cooler instead of the CPU cooler. Temps are pretty good, I have been planning on trying different setups though to see what cools best. I may just move the fan to the top of the CPU cooler tonight and have it suck air up and see what tha does next.

And the cables, I would love to hide them better. I will maybe mess with that when I move the fan.

Thanks


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Well...ordered some new parts, and here's what I decided to do with the wires. Im running SLi now with two 6600gt's so WOOT! No PCI-e power connectors







So yeah....what do you all think about her now...and what can I do to make it better?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth*


Well...ordered some new parts, and here's what I decided to do with the wires. Im running SLi now with two 6600gt's so WOOT! No PCI-e power connectors







So yeah....what do you all think about her now...and what can I do to make it better?


Pictures?


----------



## Distraught_Youth

they're failing to work









I have to wait until I get home because some stupid damn proxy is in place here at work


----------



## Mootsfox

Distraught, looks very clean. You could flip the hard drives around so the cables are hiding, but very good overall.

8/10


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Perfect. I'll do that when I get home from work tonight. Any other suggestions? I heard you can drill a hole in the motherboard plate and hide em in there


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth*


Perfect. I'll do that when I get home from work tonight. Any other suggestions? I heard you can drill a hole in the motherboard plate and hide em in there










You could do that, personally I like seeing some cables.


----------



## trainmanup

I gotta take a new pic, but since then I've added another 80mm front side blue led fan, and a Zalman vf900


----------



## Distraught_Youth

dude!!! How'd yuo get that "ASUS" logo on the bottom to light up?

I WANT!!!!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trainmanup*











I gotta take a new pic, but since then I've added another 80mm front side blue led fan, and a Zalman vf900


5/10

Pros
-Lots of blue
-Zip-tied
-Decent cabling

Cons
-Rounded IDE cables








-Could hide the cables better


----------



## trainmanup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


5/10

Pros
-Lots of blue
-Zip-tied
-Decent cabling

Cons
-Rounded IDE cables








-Could hide the cables better


lol that round cable looks a lot better then the flat one, and I have pretty much all of my power cables minus the HD and optical running behind the drive/HD bay. any suggestions? I only have about 1 power cable to spare lol.


----------



## trainmanup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth*


dude!!! How'd yuo get that "ASUS" logo on the bottom to light up?

I WANT!!!!











Comes stock on P5b Deluxe wifi-ap


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trainmanup*


lol that round cable looks a lot better then the flat one, and I have pretty much all of my power cables minus the HD and optical running behind the drive/HD bay. any suggestions? I only have about 1 power cable to spare lol.


Flat cables are better because you can fold then and hide them under the motherboard tray and such. Your case is a little more open in the HDD cage area, so you may not be able to do that. I'll give you a 6/10 then.


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trainmanup*


Comes stock on P5b Deluxe wifi-ap


awww.....well uck that shiznat







Im modding mine to have something like that. Time to get creative


----------



## trainmanup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Flat cables are better because you can fold then and hide them under the motherboard tray and such. Your case is a little more open in the HDD cage area, so you may not be able to do that. I'll give you a 6/10 then.


Glad I could pursuade you haha, I gotta find some cable sleeves.


----------



## Distraught_Youth

I just like the motherboard







I loooooooooove blue


----------



## BrinNutz

Shall I post mine again? It's been awhile since I posted rig pics anyways..


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Yeah Sure. I dont mind seein a lotta computers









Im such a nerd


----------



## BrinNutz

Ok, I'll post up when I get home tonight...or tomorrow night when I get back from Indianapolis...


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Re Did the a lil bit. Decided to more "routing"










Anyone know what else I can do? I'm at a loss to as what to do to improve the "clarity" of the case. For one...Im going to either get a paint job done on the case to make it all black.....or just buy a new case


----------



## Essy

9.5/10.

Your parts don't match your color, at all XD!

You should paint the inside black or blue, a deep blue would look sweet!

Mine sucks, though. Can't find any sleeving, I've been looking a little bit :/.









Anyone have suggestions for mine







?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth* 
Re Did the a lil bit. Decided to more "routing"










Anyone know what else I can do? I'm at a loss to as what to do to improve the "clarity" of the case. For one...Im going to either get a paint job done on the case to make it all black.....or just buy a new case

You could run the cables (24 pin) from the PSU to the Mobo "behind" the 5.25" bay, it looks as though there is room. Will the SATA power cables run down that square hole and behind the Bays and up the backside to the PSU?

P.S. Looking good!


----------



## PaRaDoX

You see those holes in the motherboard tray? you run your cables though those


----------



## Distraught_Youth

There's no openings







I have to drill holes in the mobo tray I think


----------



## Essy

Dox were you talkin' to me?


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Think he was yeah. Looks like it can be done. Also....you can do your own sleeving. Just get some sleeving like stuff...and heat srink tubings.


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Quote:

Will the SATA power cables run down that square hole and behind the Bays and up the backside to the PSU?
Naw man. There's no openings anywhere









I've already decided to get myself a Thermaltake Kandalf

http://www.ct-systemen.nl/images/kandalf-zwart.jpg


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth*


Naw man. There's no openings anywhere









I've already decided to get myself a Thermaltake Kandalf

http://www.ct-systemen.nl/images/kandalf-zwart.jpg











why the kandalf ? the airflow is terrible at the front


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CWell1337*


Here's my cable management on my Folding rig. I just did it. What a pain...



















What you guys think?



I've taken care of the 4 pin motherboard connector so it goes around the back of the PSU now and drops down a hole in the back where the wires from the 120mm fan on the back go. Any ideas on what I can do with that awful 20-pin that just sits there like a giant snake drawing attention to itself?


----------



## PaRaDoX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Essy*


Dox were you talkin' to me?


Yesh


----------



## PaRaDoX

also


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX*


also
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...l/000_1372.jpg


hé the same card







soon to be SLI









btw i see in your specs you say engine core speed 1,5 Ghz isn't that supposed to be 1,6 Ghz ? cause mine is with the company stats.


----------



## svtfmook

here's mine


----------



## BrinNutz

Very clean and tidy...I like it...8.5/10


----------



## Burn

Looking very good! Liking all the sleeved cables.

I say, 9/10.

Someone have a go at mine


----------



## atomicfission92

8/10, thats pretty good for a P180 case


----------



## ultravorx

well, after updated all ,y fans, i decided to clean up my act. here we go, first pic is original, 2nd is cleaned up.


----------



## Mr Pink57

5/10

You need to hide some of those wires behine the mobo.









Do your worst.

pink


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
why the kandalf ? the airflow is terrible at the front









OH! I had no idea =)

Thanks for that lil tidbit. Rep+

Anyhoo...what's a good looking case, black and SHINEY!!!!! Im also getting the inside painted gloss black so EVERYTHING looks normal







and Fits

T-I-A


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultravorx* 
well, after updated all ,y fans, i decided to clean up my act. here we go, first pic is original, 2nd is cleaned up.

Did you notice any temp differences after some cable management?


----------



## ultravorx

with the upgeraded fans, i did notice a drop.
about 5c on my mobo
about 6c on cpu
about 10c on my gpu's

so, it was worth doing, plus the case is looking nice now!!!!

Frank


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultravorx* 
with the upgeraded fans, i did notice a drop.
about 5c on my mobo
about 6c on cpu
about 10c on my gpu's

How about with original fans? Just curious exactly how much impact cable management has.


----------



## Protius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultravorx* 
with the upgeraded fans, i did notice a drop.
about 5c on my mobo
about 6c on cpu
about 10c on my gpu's

so, it was worth doing, plus the case is looking nice now!!!!

Frank

what fans did you upgarde to?


----------



## ultravorx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protius*


what fans did you upgarde to?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999127
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999121

i know the wiring helped a bit, but i think it was a 50/50 deal, new fans and better wriring equal better temps.

Frank


----------



## Lu(ky

Here is mine 
http://i.pbase.com/g3/06/629506/2/66476325.za0BKrx9.jpg
http://i.pbase.com/g5/06/629506/2/67441599.KCOx00sf.jpg
http://i.pbase.com/g5/06/629506/2/67441592.yg22oEnj.jpg
http://i.pbase.com/g5/06/629506/2/67441594.3NLW5Yu6.jpg
http://i.pbase.com/g5/06/629506/2/67441590.lw0GbEVS.jpg


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*


Here is mine 
http://i.pbase.com/g3/06/629506/2/66476325.za0BKrx9.jpg
http://i.pbase.com/g5/06/629506/2/67441599.KCOx00sf.jpg
http://i.pbase.com/g5/06/629506/2/67441592.yg22oEnj.jpg
http://i.pbase.com/g5/06/629506/2/67441594.3NLW5Yu6.jpg
http://i.pbase.com/g5/06/629506/2/67441590.lw0GbEVS.jpg


That case looks awesome! What LCD is that/what did it cost you?


----------



## BrinNutz

Links are all broken


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
That case looks awesome! What LCD is that/what did it cost you?


I got it here L.I.S 2 Premuim here:http://www.xoxide.com/vl-system-lis-premium2.html

It controls all of my fans, shows my cpu info, memory usage..


----------



## Le_Loup

I have to say, looks impressive overall, check this one out though... O_O

This is after I fixed my cpu pin bent problem....O_O :O :O

http://img271.imageshack.us/img271/3527/dscf0015xk5.jpg <--- Direct link,

Or, preview here.



O_O Celeron 2.4 rig, with 1gb (2x512mb) ddr pc3200, Xtreme music + FX5500 pci, and 2 hd's, 2 dvd drives (1 is combo drive, another is a dvd burner), 420watt enermax noise taker II.







And yeah, the pc's running now, but it's insanely unique.

Le_Loup

Rates, idea's, etc!









*Fan's = 3x 80mm, and 2x 40mm, aside from the 90 + 80mm in the psu. Technically total 7 fans....technically*


----------



## phantomgrave

Ouch Le-loup that's one messy rig...zip ties anyone?


----------



## PaRaDoX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
hÃ© the same card







soon to be SLI









btw i see in your specs you say engine core speed 1,5 Ghz isn't that supposed to be 1,6 Ghz ? cause mine is with the company stats.

mine is the 580/1.5 version

right now its at 750/1.85


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*


Ouch Le-loup that's one messy rig...zip ties anyone?










Of all the chaos, it actually has airflow....^_^ but the non led fan (right) on pg 44 (my pic there), lets just say I reversed the airflow accidentally, so I have to fix that, meh ^_^.

When I rig my "dream rig", i'm going to seriously carefully wire/cable it thoroughly. I want it to look sleek, play smooth, be cool, and be true. Also look "professionally wired" also, hehe ^_^.

Le_Loup


----------



## el mailman

hows mine?
edit: no its not a dust bunny in the 2nd picture, its sound dampening stuff


----------



## CorpussStalker

pretty nice a bit clustered in the top left but cant be help I suppose 8/10










_*Comp at night*_


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el mailman*


hows mine?
edit: no its not a dust bunny in the 2nd picture, its sound dampening stuff


Impressive, 6.9/10 for cableing but dude... the space O_O so much room.... INSANE :O re: space, I'll ramp up the score a bit









Official score, hehe, 8/10









Quote:



CorpussStalker


Nice rig setup, overall not 2 bad, long run, 7/10 but maybe a few better wide shots instead of extreme closeup. And imageshack has the forum tags for







and thumbnails, etc. So that might work better instead of massively making the screen huge (though I don't mind, I have dual monitors at the moment, occasional 4 if I want, hehe).

Le_Loup


----------



## pow3rtr1p

A little thread resurrection action, cuz I finally did my cables last night.










Let me know what ya think


----------



## BrinNutz

8/10..

Can you tuck them yellow and black cable behind the HDD bay??

Your front panel connectors aren't on..how do you turn it now? Magic? LOL


----------



## bradleyl20




----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradleyl20*





















I'd like to see that running, because you don't have any S-ATA cable in.


----------



## STN71190

9/10


----------



## bradleyl20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I'd like to see that running, because you don't have any S-ATA cable in.


thats a pic from before i upgraded from a maxtor 200GB IDE hard drive


----------



## BrinNutz

Beat that..no cables!! AHAHA


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

The infamous POS Thermaltake waterblock... =X

I RMA'd that about 2 weeks ago, got it last night and what do it do during leak test? Crack again...


----------



## BrinNutz

Yea, check my log..mine's leaking during leak testing as well..***?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I have the power and Power LED cable plugged in, that's all. And those wires I bundled so they weren't hanging everywhere, and now they stick out like that, I may have to redo that part, but the mobo is completely clear, which wasn't easy to do with 3 case fans and a video card that needs its own power...


----------



## smash_3000

here's my new rig


----------



## kennymester

I give it a 8/10

Well here's mine. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Satek

7.5/10


----------



## Joeking78

8/10

Nice bow tie sata cables, same as me


----------



## Le_Loup

8.5/10

And here's me









w00t O_O with my new 420watt psu!







But believe me when I say it, having 6x sata power cables I can't use, and 2x pci - e cables I can't use... It's um, chaotic... plus 3x 80mm, and 2x 40mm fan's. Not including the huge honkin rap cable for all the power initially. And most of the cables are where the floppy drive woulda been if I kept it there.. I took it out just to move wires there.... O_O

Le_Loup



http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/3779/dscf0015ew6.jpg


----------



## Hailscott

I'm no pro but this aint bad is it?


----------



## Delphi

EDIT: For the one above me i give a 7/10 cause its to jumbled at the top

Well this is my lastest management with my new TT Armor that i got for x-mass. This is my best work took my awhile to do so tell me what you think


----------



## Pinhead-227

Subscribing...


----------



## frostbite

New pics lol
From this








To this


----------



## svtfmook

looks alot better. have you tried to turn your hdd's around?


----------



## frostbite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svtfmook*


looks alot better. have you tried to turn your hdd's around?


Nah they dont fit the other way


----------



## svtfmook

yeah, i have the same problem.


----------



## Le_Loup

Did everyone miss this? lol.

http://www.overclock.net/1572745-post460.html

Le_Loup


----------



## svtfmook

that reminds me, i think we're having speghetti for dinner tonight.


----------



## Delphi

Guys try to stay on topic Le loup i have to gice you a 5/10 cause its just bad theres alot of head room for a cleaner setup. Frostbite i give you a 8/10 for that setup cause it looks mostly clean in it. And did every one miss mine http://www.overclock.net/1572787-post462.html


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Guys try to stay on topic Le loup i have to gice you a 5/10 cause its just bad theres alot of head room for a cleaner setup. Frostbite i give you a 8/10 for that setup cause it looks mostly clean in it. And did every one miss mine http://www.overclock.net/1572787-post462.html

9/10, clean.


----------



## Mootsfox

I re-did my cabling when I put in my new chipset cooler.




























*Snug fit.*


----------



## Le_Loup

Impressive work, Could be slightly tidy'd up if you have the physcical space / cable length for a few cables, however aside from that, a decent 8.9/10







(btw good chipset cooler rig).

Le_Loup


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Impressive work, Could be slightly tidy'd up if you have the physcical space / cable length for a few cables, however aside from that, a decent 8.9/10







(btw good chipset cooler rig).

Le_Loup


Space is not something I have anymore







I actually bought the chipset cooler for two reasons. One _was_ to replace the noisy stock cooler and get better temps (about a 20C drop). The second reason was to have a fan down there to cool my voltage regulator on my X1900XT, because with water cooling, no air flows past that little red heatsink, and it gets very very hot (think 20C hotter than the GPU at load).


----------



## Le_Loup

Good work in the long run mate! Prop's to custom thinking!


----------



## Mr Pink57

Its tuff in this case.

pink


----------



## ManDown

What do ya think?


----------



## Mootsfox

Mr_Pink 57, you could hide those wires more. 7/10

ManDown, I'm a bit worried about a Quad core being cooled by that BigWater, but if it works... Great build, but your case has a huge window and I think I can see every cable in there







4.5/10


----------



## ManDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
ManDown, I'm a bit worried about a Quad core being cooled by that BigWater, but if it works... Great build, but your case has a huge window and I think I can see every cable in there







4.5/10

Temps hit 62c full load, @ 3.3ghz, fine for quad. But I think I will change the Rad, pipes and waterblock, and I have some Zerex Racing Super Coolant getting delivered on tuesday. Window







The side panel is off


----------



## Le_Loup

Hehe, here's mine







And Mr Pink, AWESOME choice 4 a case,







Wouldn't you agree with mine?









Le_Loup










*It's a start, but I eventually plan to put the below spec's over time in it







hell yeah!*


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Mr_Pink 57, you could hide those wires more. 7/10


You show me where and I will be happy to try it. Most of the wires going up are secured with the clips provided by Antec so they are not loosely hanging there. And some of the wires are actually cleaned up I just was too lazy to take another pic









Looks like your case is the older version?

pink


----------



## STN71190




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ManDown* 
Temps hit 62c full load, @ 3.3ghz, fine for quad. But I think I will change the Rad, pipes and waterblock, and I have some Zerex Racing Super Coolant getting delivered on tuesday. Window







The side panel is off










Well, you have an Armor, which has three large windows on it, I know the door is off









Mr_pink57, for you I was thinking you could stick your extra cables in the open HDD bay you have in the bottom part of your case. For the top the only problem I have is the fan power cables, which you could run along the top of the motherboard.


----------



## Le_Loup

http://www.overclock.net/1609200-post480.html

did anyone check my post?

Le_Loup


----------



## erb

I could find some way to make everything look perfect and use zip-ties and whatnot, but when I do maintenance, I get very annoyed with the setup. Therefore I am not a fanatic about having the cables picture perfect.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
http://www.overclock.net/1609200-post480.html

did anyone check my post?

Le_Loup

1/10.

A fine case, but the hardware is lacking


----------



## Le_Loup

But hey the cable management is at least a 9/10 eh? Barely any visible, and those that are, arn't in the way of anything!







hehe

But I'll definately be managing cables, and in the long run, the hd's ALONE in canadian could cost me $2500!!! AFTER tax / warrenties! O_O


----------



## KSIMP88

Can't wait for next build... PSU will have detachable cables... for now:


----------



## Pinhead-227

Taken with my picture phone...


----------



## dek-

1 before 1 after. The case is a little tight to get it how I would like it.


----------



## Pinhead-227

6/10

Quote:



The case is a little tight to get it how I would like it.


IMHO it's easier to "clean up" a small case than a full tower... There's more places to conceal wires. My case is a Mid-tower, just _barely_ big enough to fit all of my stuff in.

No rating for mine?


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STN71190*












How did you get the cables so nice in a Lian-Li? PLEASE tell me you didn't drill out any part of that case!


----------



## alk

Pic of inside my case with my HAWT GHETTO TAPE MOD


----------



## Wheezy Baby

This is my current setup.


----------



## MjrTom

5/10

mine:


----------



## atomicfission92

When I get my PSU from Snerp, I will show you some good wire management. Hopefully to rival Slades.


----------



## Pinhead-227

MjrTom: 9/10

The only thing I would change is your power button/PC Speaker/LED wires. Maybe try to fit those behind your motherboard to hide them a bit and you'd have a 10/10. I like the way you've got your power cables routed, kind of looks industrial. You've definitely got no restriction to airflow and everything is out in the open, easy to get to and change components.


----------



## frostbite

Mine again


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinhead-227*


MjrTom: 9/10

The only thing I would change is your power button/PC Speaker/LED wires. Maybe try to fit those behind your motherboard to hide them a bit and you'd have a 10/10. I like the way you've got your power cables routed, kind of looks industrial. You've definitely got no restriction to airflow and everything is out in the open, easy to get to and change components.


Yeah that does iritate me slightly, just cant find anywhere to hide that cable grouping. not really enough space between the Motherboard and standoffs for them to fit. Will have a think. Thanks for the positive comments









Quote:



Originally Posted by *frostbite*


Mine again


I would give you 8/10 very tidy indeed







(except the birds nest behind the PC







)


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frostbite* 
Mine again

















I was wondering if anyone actually used that AM2 board! Whats your performance like?


----------



## frostbite

Its about 200-400 3dmarks behind the 939 at stock speeds but that because I had a 4400 which is 2.2ghz and 2mb L2 cache verses my 2.0ghz and 1mb L2 cache


----------



## Robilar

Just put my new silverstone power supply in.


----------



## Firestorm252

how does everyone get their cabling so clean? mine's a tangled mess of colors zipties and what-have-you.

10/10 Robilar ^_^ b
especially considering that it looks as though you opted not to run them under your mobo


----------



## Robilar

I wish I could have but the armor isn't really laid out to have cables under the mobo.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I wish I could have but the armor isn't really laid out to have cables under the mobo.


not big cables but you sure can hide cabloes underneath your mobo. i will post some pics when i get home (same case).

btw, rofl at 3 x Icage


----------



## Mootsfox

I got a decent camera so I can take good pics now.

It's a little messy because my Kama-Meter died and I have the CPU and 120mm in the rear controlled by the 3.5" controller in the bottom right side.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I got a decent camera so I can take good pics now.

It's a little messy because my Kama-Meter died and I have the CPU and 120mm in the rear controlled by the 3.5" controller in the bottom right side.


an Scythe KamaMeter ? and how long before it died ?

here some pics of my rig:





could be done much better but will wait until my next case


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


an Scythe KamaMeter ? and how long before it died ?


About 16 hours, basically the night after I installed it, I noticed that my CPU fan was not moving. I tested the KamaMeter with like 8 80mm fans when it was outside of the case, and it worked fine, so I have no idea why it died while having a 120mm, that zalman fan, a hdd cooler (two 60mm) and a 80 fan plugged in.

8/10 to your case. I would give it higher, but the black of your Armor really makes the cables stand out. I bet you have great airflow though


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
5/10

mine:









34/10 lol... best one ever

All i have is the before my wire management picture


----------



## atomicfission92

Alright here is a little preview. Its not 100% done yet, but the main part of it is. Tell me what you think.


----------



## kennymester

Looks pretty good so far, 9/10.

I just redid my wiring.

Flipped HDD's

New lights!


----------



## Kopi

7.5/10 too many weird wires randomly running above the GPU and stuff, mount them up around by the psu and down the back!


----------



## Pinhead-227

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
Alright here is a little preview. Its not 100% done yet, but the main part of it is. Tell me what you think.

9.9/10 although I can't really recommend anything else to do to make it look any better. Maybe cut out a piece of cardboard and paint it black to use to cover the wires going across the back to your hdds/power LED, etc. Your motherboard/wiring is excellent and I wouldn't change a thing about that.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinhead-227* 
9.9/10 although I can't really recommend anything else to do to make it look any better. Maybe cut out a piece of cardboard and paint it black to use to cover the wires going across the back to your hdds/power LED, etc. Your motherboard/wiring is excellent and I wouldn't change a thing about that.

Already working on that







Ordering a piece of metal to match the out side of the case then custom cutting it and screwing it in place. Good minds think alike.


----------



## Intervention

I call it a work in progress. Every now and then I work a little here and there. But, overall, it isnt too bad.

Attachment 39362

Edit: Not sure why the other picture is there.........


----------



## svtfmook

6/10. looks like your biggest problem is those pesky little wires.

here's a system i put together last night so i can sell it


















big fat and long psu cables < small case

here's some added pics of the unseen areas


----------



## TheEddie

Here's the glowy beast, finally got some pics taken..check out my gallery for more pics and a day shot..


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
Here's the glowy beast, finally got some pics taken..check out my gallery for more pics and a day shot..

"The Inferno".... cooooool!


----------



## TUDJ

Before my little tidy up (what a mess lol)









And after, i dont have a window in my case so it doesnt need to look perfect


----------



## killerfromsky

7/10, that ide cable can still be roundedand psu cables worked away a little more


----------



## sladesurfer

*Before RAM Coller*











*After RAM Cooler*


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 

























showoff!

lol nice work


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Hey slade what kind of memory cooler do u have ? Btw your cable management is perfect...


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3* 
Hey slade what kind of memory cooler do u have ? Btw your cable management is perfect...

OCZ Ram cooler


----------



## Mootsfox

OMG sladesurfer, I can see a wire now! You only get a 9.75 of 10.

And please install that 8800GTS.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
OMG sladesurfer, I can see a wire now! You only get a 9.75 of 10.

And please install that 8800GTS.

Damn, I see it too. I just installed it quickly. Im gonna hide it tonight and install the new card







I want my 10 back,LOL!


----------



## 3xtr3m3

ohh and slade i see that u dont have a side panel window. That is a shame...


----------



## leimrod

Not the easiest case to hide wires in but I did my best


----------



## neo_sporin

Slade- Looks amazing but how did you hide your IDE cables for your cd-rom and floppy? I don't even see them connecting on the mobo...


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neo_sporin* 
Slade- Looks amazing but how did you hide your IDE cables for your cd-rom and floppy? I don't even see them connecting on the mobo...

He only has one sata dvd drive..

He's cheating!







j/k slade.. it's a minimalistic approach.


----------



## Kopi

I love how everyone skipped me last time-_-


----------



## TheEddie

8/10... and they skipped me too


----------



## Kopi

8/10 aswell.

(mine are 2 posts up)


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start










i can still see them









Fracking tidy though...

you get an A


----------



## svtfmook

my media pc


----------



## kennymester

Those curly sata cables are very interesting. 7/10


----------



## NEvolution

Here's my recent massive overhaul. Moved quite a few cables behind the motherboard.
Soon I'll have a gpu power cable, hopefully it will be easy to hide.

The wires at the top are covered by the case. But I didn't want to take a picture of the side cover as the plexi is ugly.


----------



## killerfromsky

8/10
try rounding the ide cables.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


Here's my recent massive overhaul. Moved quite a few cables behind the motherboard.
Soon I'll have a gpu power cable, hopefully it will be easy to hide.

The wires at the top are covered by the case. But I didn't want to take a picture of the side cover as the plexi is ugly.



















I have the same case









Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*


8/10
try rounding the ide cables.


If you look closely, you'll notice his cables are bent at 45 degree angles, and lay flat against the motherboard. This usually is much better than those silly rounded cables.


----------



## sladesurfer

I sold my water cooling stuff cause im upgrading to Phase Change. Im also Looking for a better ram thats why i have a cheap ram right now.I also have an 8800 GTS Video card just sitting on my desk cause im swaping the cooler. Hope you guys like my Cable Management.

*Pics of my rig on air right now*







*I sold my watercooling stuff*


----------



## Mootsfox

6500 tsk tsk. Install the 8800GTS and I'll give you a 10/10. Tell then 9.5 of 10. (you lost .25 because I can see the Intel heatsink power cable)


----------



## sparrowsblood




----------



## BrinNutz

HAHAH I give that a -1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 / 10....

That's ridiculously horrible!


----------



## Pinhead-227

Holy s*** please tell me that's fake!!


----------



## sreed66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*








Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


Fook me thats well done!

10/10



What he said


----------



## BrinNutz

Did you see how old that was from sreed? LOL


----------



## taternuts

meh with the OCZ psu comes with a shizz load of cables and i have 3 hds







keep that in mind lol


----------



## killerfromsky

8/10
yeah, allot of cables, but still nice job


----------



## dmhnc

Hey Killer where's your pic. Click on Gallery below to see mine.


----------



## killerfromsky

i'm working on it









still needs sleeving, some more fans, some more lights,...


----------



## FlaKing

Guys, remember what case this is lol.


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing* 









Guys, remember what case this is lol.

8.5/10 for FlaKing..a few extra cables are hanging around towards the top right..and left.. grab some zipties!

Nice setup (CPU/GPU coolers and Hds are all the same..







) Here is the lost twin \\/


----------



## FlaKing

Do I get a rating? And very nice rig. At first I thought you just copied my picture.









EDIT - Thank you sir. And an 8.5/10 for you too. I wish I could turn my HDDs around.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
8.5/10 for FlaKing..a few extra cables are hanging around towards the top right..

Nice setup (CPU/GPU coolers and Hds are all the same..







) Here is the lost twin \\/










You need to seperate your HDDs. 7.253 of 10.000


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing* 
Do I get a rating? And very nice rig. At first I thought you just copied my picture.









Revised.. Also note that there is a 120MM exhaust/blowhole fan in my pic.. that thing has about .5mm of wiggle room between the PSU and DVD-RW..







I've done a little more cable management since that pic too.. (wal-mart zipties pwn..)


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You need to seperate your HDDs. 7.253 of 10.000

why? (that 120mm thunderblade blows air right between them..) both stay really cool..


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
Revised.. Also note that there is a 120MM exhaust/blowhole fan in my pic.. that thing has about .5mm of wiggle room between the PSU and DVD-RW..







I've done a little more cable management since that pic too.. (wal-mart zipties pwn..)

I know dude, zip ties FTW. I ordered 200 8.5" zip ties from Amazon for like $5.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
why? (that 120mm thunderblade blows air right between them..) both stay really cool..









Yeah, I would think he would say the same thing to me since we have like an identical HDD setup.


----------



## CyberDruid

7.5


















I sheathed all the cables in the case except the PSU


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
Revised.. Also note that there is a 120MM exhaust/blowhole fan in my pic.. that thing has about .5mm of wiggle room between the PSU and DVD-RW..







I've done a little more cable management since that pic too.. (wal-mart zipties pwn..)

I know how you feel about wiggle room...


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
7.5


















I sheathed all the cables in the case except the PSU

You get a 9/10 because you can't have a UV reactive system without some amount of cableage. I like how you sleeved your FP connectors. Have you tried modding the 900 yet? I cut a bunch of holes in mine for routing wires behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## FlaKing

The picture with your son in it is great.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing* 
The picture with your son in it is great.

Teach him to overclock!








Pretty Crossfire


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing* 
The picture with your son in it is great.

Thanks


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## CyberDruid

It used to look like this. The D820 is so hot I had to add a fan move everything out of the airflow...


----------



## svtfmook

CyberDruid said:


> that's what i should have done with all of my wiring!
Click to expand...


----------



## cxr_azy

How about I give everyone a before and after view of what my cables looked like.










Soon to be made sweeter with some UV splazaam!


----------



## FlaKing

Looks a lot better. One thing. You don't have an Athlon XP. You have an Athlon 64.


----------



## eclipse>><<mdX

lol sladesurfer...where do you live in the U.S.?
i would pay you good money to wire the build im doing in 2 months...
pm me...


----------



## l V l

Please tell me I got at least 5/10!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClaytonCallihan*


Please tell me I got at least 5/10!






nice, 5.00009/10









(9/10)


----------



## Tyr13

I give ya 9.9+.1/10


----------



## l V l

Dang, thanks guys, I tried my best, electrical tape is my best friend now, I hate how all those freaking wires from one psu are still very easily seen at the top but w.e!


----------



## charliemack

Here's before










Top part of case









This is after adding an X Fi, and a raptor to the mix









Top part


----------



## Unknownm

Best I can do with no tape or ties


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## svtfmook

7/10


----------



## frostbite

7/10, lol that psu reminds me of a distributor cap

Here's my new one


----------



## kennymester

4/10

You have some work to do. I suggest trying to hide those front connectors under the mobo if possible. Also I would try flipping the hard drives it enhances the overall look inside by not seeing those sata cables.


----------



## svtfmook

frostbite
try taking the slack from the front pannel wiring and coiling it up on the back side of the device bay tower. then take the slack from the psu cables and do the same and zip tie them so they stay hidden. run the top fan wiring behind the mass of psu cables so they are not in the foreground. take the extra 4 pin power connector and zip tie it to the the other so it looks like 1 connector.


----------



## xodia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsLasher*


I really doubt that this will be beaten unless its an EMPTY case.










i will try...

ps getting my pics on here soon, just gotta find my camera... lol


----------



## unknownSCL

its alot better now will try to get a pic soon!


----------



## dualhYbrid

how did you do that? mine are out of the way of the mobo, but all messy along the side


----------



## sladesurfer




----------



## Silver Surfer

Nice slade, ho many friggin rigs have you got? 9/10

mine:









I havent found an ide cable long enough yet for my opticals, but it wont make a difference since I have the route for it that will make it invisible except for the connector (under mobo!)


----------



## MjrTom

very nice 8.5/10

Is that a UV LED in the bottom left corner?

Mine:









Fullsize


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliemack*


This is after adding an X Fi, and a raptor to the mix









Top part










Now that is INSANE!


----------



## Le_Loup

Not 2 shabby indeed!

Then there's mine....

All I ask is you understand, a small tower "gateway 310s" case...

First is the case... in which the parts reside..

And below it, is the *cough* attempted cable management for what I can do with it. (fyi only side panel and front bezel really come off, that's it....)
And that cdrw/dvd combo drive on top can't be removed due to one screw that's screwed in on the other side that cannot be reached....










And Here's my "cough" cable management, Note the twist ties....

*Fyi, one fan = properly mounted, the rest, well, you'll see...*










O_O


----------



## drumbum1314




----------



## charliemack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Now that is INSANE!


Thanks! It's a royal pain to add anything though it took me 2 hours just to add the x-fi. I had to take everything out of the case....Even the radiator which is hidden in the drive bays..


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drumbum1314*


http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e280/austin11235/DSC03443.jpg


Dude that's insane!

Like mine above ur's? Or Shocked at the fact that mine exists.... (But then again, talk about mega heatsink transfer!)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF0004.jpg

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/2818/dscf0004xs5.jpg


----------



## MjrTom

Very Nice Drumbum







7/10










Fullsize


----------



## Le_Loup

With all the cables you have there, impressive work overall. An easy 8/10 mate, Though if they were purely hidden....



























^^ Mine


----------



## Robilar

This is my first run at my new case. I actually think my thermaltake armor was better for wiring.

My antec 900 was one of the worst I ever ran cable in.

This one is somewhere in the middle


----------



## noname

nice 9/10


----------



## MjrTom

8/10 mmmm very nice









I like the red and black colouring. Might want to group the power cables a bit tho










some new pics of mine since the previous one is well old (prior to Mushkin, GPU cooler, Chipset cooler)


----------



## Le_Loup

7.5/10 maybe could be better, but nice work!

MINE still..... *waits*


----------



## Burn

I say 5/10; you can do so much cable management and work with it, seriously









Go to the Home Depot of Canada and buy a big bag of 6" zip ties and go to town on those wires!


----------



## welfinator

heres mine lol


----------



## phantomgrave

Pretty good, 8/10








Now here's mine:


----------



## Le_Loup

Phantom, Nice setup, an easy 8/10









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
I say 5/10; you can do so much cable management and work with it, seriously









Go to the Home Depot of Canada and buy a big bag of 6" zip ties and go to town on those wires!

Actually you know what, at the source by circuit city, there's a form of wire rap's, like for 4-5 $, I might pick up. Just cause they're multi coloured, etc, and so on. So Thanks for the tips!

Le_Loup


----------



## illmatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantomgrave* 
Pretty good, 8/10








Now here's mine:









9/10


----------



## Pinhead-227

Is there some kind of standard for judging these cases? No offense illmatic, but if Slade only gets a 9/10 for his cases, phantomgrave's is barely a 7/10...


----------



## The Fury

My uber tidy pc. Ohh yehhh. I blame the cathodes. lol.


----------



## Fusion Racing

fury: 5/10










now for me^^


----------



## The Fury

5/10. We will get those cables sorted soon


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinhead-227* 
Is there some kind of standard for judging these cases? No offense illmatic, but if Slade only gets a 9/10 for his cases, phantomgrave's is barely a 7/10...

Yeah as far as I can determine, ratings should be based upon not the ability to hide the cables but the overall asthetics









I have loads of cables visible but IMO the asthetics speak for themselves


----------



## Le_Loup

Just want To give prop's to you man, Is that a small / mid tower case? Because dude, for the room your working with, i'm impressed! If I had some extra drive bay room (If I could remove a cdrw/dvd combo drive... I'd have it), I could seriously improve my cable management 10 fold....

But again, 9/10 for inventive looks, style and approach in a smaller case. Respect to you man and +rep for approach!

Le_Loup

Edit*

I'm considering adding "more fan's" to my case, and leaving the side panel open, though dunno really. But it would involve stealing the other 2x120mm fan's that came with my Antec P180b Case I have "yet" to put a new pc into, and i'm looking at financing to actually get the pc finally built, but that's another story. Though for my gateway, having 3x 120, 5x80mm, 2x40mm, and the cpu fan, a total of 11 fan's, in a "small mini tower" is just fun.







Can't wait to get a pic of it when the "attempted" wire management is done... O_O


----------



## MjrTom

Hey Thanks for the compliment









Yeah ive not seen anyone else cram quite so much hardware into a midi case


----------



## Stillhouse

Just got through putting in my new PSU and some rearranging.*

Before:

*
*After:*


----------



## Frosty288

Meh, screw life. Might as well stand up to the judgment of others!


----------



## Robilar

nice 9/10


----------



## MjrTom

Very nice 9/10









Mine


----------



## Le_Loup

Alot of effort on your's also. Challenging, but sleaving might be good to.

(I have been given tips on the rest of mine)

In my sig, is the ollld variant of it, where it looked "horrid"

This is the "enhanced, I took 2 hr's and tensioned and everything to perfection of what tools I had" effect....

Le_Loup

O, fyi, 1-10mm clearence... between mobo and side panel that CANNOT be removed...
and the one that IS removed, is pure black solid...
lame thing... And... can currently only be put on the top hooks due to the
120mm twist tie hook up at base... hehe.

Front bezel was removed to add in the 2x 80mm front fan's,
for twist tie hold up. And The cables are in this direction
due to limited cable length, and... The psu cables are already sleaved,
just uber long... meant for a full tower....

My Previous Cable Management....O_O


----------



## Compfreak

you need to learn how to wire a computer... ive never used that many zip ties...

1/10


----------



## Le_Loup

with all due respect compfreak, It's either that... or see alternate link to previous work, It's 200% better then it's previous, and I got 1/10 originally for previous rating, this is the best I can do within this limited case, lets see you do better with my limmmmited case...


----------



## Compfreak

you talk about limits of your case i dont see any wires even attempted to be hidden behind your motherboard. and as for the space between the psu and secondary side pannel thats where u can put the sata cables and other molex connectors, and its still a 1/10 job i dont care if it is an improvement


----------



## Le_Loup

Dude, there's no physical space what so ever for such things, I have zero molex atx connector's that are loose, just sata and pci-e (2x) and an extra 12v, What's ur problem with my limit's? It's on how well I did in ability and how it looks. And in comparison it's way better then your's because you don't have a pic as of yet.

I'd hide it if I could really, hell i'd put a fricken mega sleave all over it all, but there is Zero room for it, and the mobo is un moveable into another case, and i'm financially unable to get a new pc as well, etc... Oi vei man, give it a rest with the negatoryness, it's very offensive (had to say it).

Le_Loup

And the top cdrw/dvd drive (top drive) I cannot remove due to a screw holding it on the other side that is impossible to gain access to period. Literally try putting a ruler up there and it won't even fit, it's that "little" of room. If a flat ruler can't get under/behind it, yeah.... u get my meaning for space right? (i'm speaking of the ruller attempting to be flat behind it, not vertical or horizontal, or whatever, just plain flat...)

And re: more specifically about attempting to hide behind the mobo, it's physically impossible... I might fit a ruler under the mobo, but not behind the drive cages what so ever, and if I had just 1 inch more cable length on EVERY CABLE, I could hide them more effectively, if the power cables were physically "longer" slightly, EVEN right angle adapters for the power to... But i'm stuck literally... Can't do shiz about it man. I worked on it for airflow to the video card's, (plural) and so forth and it's alot colder now to.... Hell even the ide's are seriously compressed also...


----------



## Pinhead-227

Still a 1/10, though...


----------



## hotwarrior42




----------



## Le_Loup

Warrior, I appologize, but your cable'ing is unfortunately less perceptive (pic's of a full shot would be nicer, but optional), but less "kept well" then even my own. (And mine are excessively limited to length of cables, and lacking of places to place cables also).

So i'll give you a 4/10 for attempt and work, + a 1/10 point added due to leet lighting,

But a -.5/10 for not zip tieing or restricting the wires more effectively.

Total tally = *4.5/10*

Le_Loup


----------



## 2dxtreme

how bout mine. after this pic i had to tear out the motherboard and video card for replacement but anyway here it is before the motherboard video card rip out


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


with all due respect compfreak, It's either that... or see alternate link to previous work, It's 200% better then it's previous, and I got 1/10 originally for previous rating, this is the best I can do within this limited case, lets see you do better with my limmmmited case...


You can do much more, it looks like you just grabbed random wires and shoved a zip tie on whatever a zip tie would go on.

Try unplugging EVERYTHING, maybe even remove everything, then hide things one at a time. Try to shove any extra behind your motherboard tray, try to see if you can't flip around hard drives, spend a little cash on some rounded cables (like, $3, not expensive).

But at least you did try, and I must say it's better than my first attempt (plugging crap in and saying "meh, who cares?" lol)


----------



## xxpinoyxx

Attachment 43703

any advice? i have more pics if anyone cares.


----------



## Le_Loup

Pinoy, very nice,









Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*


You can do much more, it looks like you just grabbed random wires and shoved a zip tie on whatever a zip tie would go on.

Try unplugging EVERYTHING, maybe even remove everything, then hide things one at a time. Try to shove any extra behind your motherboard tray, try to see if you can't flip around hard drives, spend a little cash on some rounded cables (like, $3, not expensive).

But at least you did try, and I must say it's better than my first attempt (plugging crap in and saying "meh, who cares?" lol)



Actually trendy, I didn't just grab it all together and zip everything. I literally removed all wires... Literally... re wired it... if you thoroughly looked @ the before pic, you'd notice, that they are actually relocated or "carefully" placed in group'ings together.

I know that sleevings, or "rounded" cables would do nicely, and yes I can replace "1" ide cable with rounded cabling. And I could apply sleaving to my power cable's for "leetness" however... that'd shrink the amount of cables available, length, and that'd literally limit the X number of fan's that I could do... i'd have lesser cooling... etc... But... long run, I still can't check temp's but the harddrives, so whatever on that...

And behind the mobo, I'll have to do this later in the week, and get a "ruler" and SHOW the physical space... or lacking of, between mobo / case... and show "why" it's impossible..







Because no one here truly believe's you can't fit a molex/cable underneath the mobo... And honestly, You can't in this case, without personally damaging the motherboard, or permanently damaging the power line one way or another, or disfiguring your hand permanently... (Trust me, the angles in which to do what could be done, can't be done, and is impossible either or...).

Considered plyer's, etc, (flat nosed, not needle nosed), or even a bent form, hook plyers of sorts, and even those won't do it... I'd need surgeon's tool's to do this.. And that's a tad pricy...

Le_Loup

Like literally what I did was hardcore surgery on a heart so to speak, from "horrible" to "moderately functioning/looks good ish....", It ain't 100% but... It's getting there...


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Pinoy, very nice,









Actually trendy, I didn't just grab it all together and zip everything. I literally removed all wires... Literally... re wired it... if you thoroughly looked @ the before pic, you'd notice, that they are actually relocated or "carefully" placed in group'ings together.

I know that sleevings, or "rounded" cables would do nicely, and yes I can replace "1" ide cable with rounded cabling. And I could apply sleaving to my power cable's for "leetness" however... that'd shrink the amount of cables available, length, and that'd literally limit the X number of fan's that I could do... i'd have lesser cooling... etc... But... long run, I still can't check temp's but the harddrives, so whatever on that...

And behind the mobo, I'll have to do this later in the week, and get a "ruler" and SHOW the physical space... or lacking of, between mobo / case... and show "why" it's impossible..







Because no one here truly believe's you can't fit a molex/cable underneath the mobo... And honestly, You can't in this case, without personally damaging the motherboard, or permanently damaging the power line one way or another, or disfiguring your hand permanently... (Trust me, the angles in which to do what could be done, can't be done, and is impossible either or...).

Considered plyer's, etc, (flat nosed, not needle nosed), or even a bent form, hook plyers of sorts, and even those won't do it... I'd need surgeon's tool's to do this.. And that's a tad pricy...

Le_Loup

Like literally what I did was hardcore surgery on a heart so to speak, from "horrible" to "moderately functioning/looks good ish....", It ain't 100% but... It's getting there...


I didn't say "under the motherboard", I said "behind the motherboard tray". That would be between the right side panel and that large slab of metal that your motherboard is mounted on. There should be at least a 1'' or so of space there. Also, between the right side panel and your drive bays there is a whole lot of space. It won't look perfect, but it will get some wires out of the way (hell, you can ever hide pretty much all your wires back there with a little bit of routing).

I don't ever suggest hiding wires under the motherboard (unless it's the power swtich, led, things like that because they are really small) because it can damage the motherboard if done incorrectly.

Edit: Taking another look at the photo, behind the motherboard tray would be tough as well, because yours seems to be one big peice of metal on the back side. Although, it could possibly work.

If you're up for modding your case, you could plan out holes in the motherboard tray for everything you need to wire up and just run all the cables through that. Maybe even get a sleeving kit and a molex remover to sleeve the cables.

Edit #2: and I see that big rounded cable, sorry about that, I missed it before. Maybe go for one of the really tiny ones? I think they come in 6'' or 8'', which could be much cleaner because it's just a straight shot from the device to the motherboard.


----------



## Le_Loup

Yeah I might have to go get a replacement ide for both and get the smallest of them out there, because the rounded ide was a gift from a friend (probably the midrange size edition...hehe). And I mis read that, true, re: under the mobo, not behind it directly.

Yeah i've looked there and when I had all the wires hanging out, and literally it looked empty, I mean wow. I could see where the metal plate that hold's the mobo up from the side panel, and yes there's a form of "room" there, but it's so thin.... A molex might fit there, but that's it, but the problem is, I can't access that region. I should get 2-3 more detailed pic's tonight, (I'll try to remember) and show specifically what can/can't be done, and to back it up with visual fact's, not just what I say. Though i'm not saying it's impossible, but it's gosh darn annoying that i'm limited here. (And with zero switchover to another case options...)

Le_Loup


----------



## Pinhead-227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Yeah I might have to go get a replacement ide for both and get the smallest of them out there, because the rounded ide was a gift from a friend (probably the midrange size edition...hehe). And I mis read that, true, re: under the mobo, not behind it directly.

Yeah i've looked there and when I had all the wires hanging out, and literally it looked empty, I mean wow. I could see where the metal plate that hold's the mobo up from the side panel, and yes there's a form of "room" there, but it's so thin.... A molex might fit there, but that's it, but the problem is, I can't access that region. I should get 2-3 more detailed pic's tonight, (I'll try to remember) and show specifically what can/can't be done, and to back it up with visual fact's, not just what I say. Though i'm not saying it's impossible, but it's gosh darn annoying that i'm limited here. (And with zero switchover to another case options...)

Le_Loup


I had to mod the crap out of my case to get any kind of cable management. There was absolutely way to get the wires from the power supply to behind the mobo tray and then back again, so I modded the tray with my Dremel.

The first pic is my PC "before" the modding/cable management. The second one shows my mobo "tray" which is one solid piece with absolutely no way to route wires behind it. The third one is the "inside view" of what I did to that mobo tray so I could route the cables. I'm having trouble uploading the fourth pic, which is the finished product, but I'll get it somehow...

Edit: Here's the final product.


----------



## BeanymanJC

I've recently moved house and haven't started decorating yet, so excuse the mess... but this is my current setup.

First pic is of the inside of my PC. Only really had one go at tidying my cables. If I could be bothered, I'd take the whole thing apart and do an immaculate job... but I'm lazy, so this is the best I can do.

Second pic is of my whole setup... very very messy. I think once I actually decorate my room, I'll find some way of hiding all that cabling... somehow.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeanymanJC* 
I've recently moved house and haven't started decorating yet, so excuse the mess... but this is my current setup.

First pic is of the inside of my PC. Only really had one go at tidying my cables. If I could be bothered, I'd take the whole thing apart and do an immaculate job... but I'm lazy, so this is the best I can do.

Second pic is of my whole setup... very very messy. I think once I actually decorate my room, I'll find some way of hiding all that cabling... somehow.

Lol. I like how the TV and computer are the first things up. Your cables are not very tidy, but it still looks clean:

8.5 of 10.


----------



## frostbite

Heres my try again since I removed the hdd/floppy rack, now its even harder to hide the cables


----------



## MjrTom

6.5/10 Not bad looking, still could do with grouping the cables together so that the are more uniform


----------



## frostbite

8/10

How can I make them more uniform?


----------



## Emmanuel

You are missing a graphic card.


----------



## frostbite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


You are missing a graphic card.


Who me or mjrtom


----------



## maverick777

Recabled mine after many months due to the addition of more HD's and an X-fi front panel. I wish I could replace the X-fi connection with a round cable or something. I also need to get SATA DVD drives at some point.


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maverick777* 
Recabled mine after many months due to the addition of more HD's and an X-fi front panel. I wish I could replace the X-fi connection with a round cable or something. I also need to get SATA DVD drives at some point.



















nice 10/10.

here is mine


----------



## sladesurfer

Im impress


----------



## MjrTom

UnknownSCL: WOW nice looking rig, love what you have done!

My attempt in one of the smallest cases going


















MY SFF: Needs more work on the cable management


























More pics of my builds: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/21241


----------



## Murlocke

Very nice for those type of cases, I give a 8.5/10


----------



## TaiDinh

Any tips on getting that group of black wires out of the way?


----------



## BrinNutz

Maybe move the DVD Drive down a slot and undo them all and stuff them above the DVD drive...?

Or, stuff them between the back panel and the 5.25" bays, without moving the DVD drive.


----------



## Xovit

And teh PC!










New PC gunna be 29132166342168973421896342198 times better xP
--Sorreh if Pics are too big--


----------



## l V l

Decent /\\ 7/10.

Here is mine: (before I put other cathode in but still same wires so what difference does it make haha)


----------



## Murlocke

9/10, straighten out those PSU wires for a 10









Guys, when someone posts there cables to be rated don't post a picture of your computer without rating the cables above you... posting again since I never got rated.

Note that wire heading out of my case is my side fan, nothing I can do about it


----------



## frostbite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
9/10, straighten out those PSU wires for a 10









Guys, when someone posts there cables to be rated don't post a picture of your computer without rating the cables above you... posting again since I never got rated.

Note that wire heading out of my case is my side fan, nothing I can do about it









Exactly, I havent been rated on a few

Murlocke you get an 8.5/10


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
9/10, straighten out those PSU wires for a 10









Guys, when someone posts there cables to be rated don't post a picture of your computer without rating the cables above you... posting again since I never got rated.

Note that wire heading out of my case is my side fan, nothing I can do about it









Those are some tidy cables dude especially with the stuff you have in it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frostbite* 
Exactly, I havent been rated on a few

Murlocke you get an 8.5/10

only 8.5 i give that a 10 good job!


----------



## Murlocke

Thanks any idea what I can do to improve them? I cant turn my hard drives around


----------



## systemaxd

Im dreading for posting my pc cabling/tubing







but oh well the case was $30 on sale $50 orignal few yrs ago so i dont realy care if it has 4 x 1" holes and 1 x 1/2" hole in it. and yes that is 4 pieces of plywood glued together holding the heatercore up in the 1st image/overview

Murlocke 9.5/10 for your pc well cabled nice case and all air cooled saving your self a lot of wires and tubing to organize.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *systemaxd* 
Im dreading for posting my pc cabling/tubing







but oh well the case was $30 on sale $50 orignal few yrs ago so i dont realy care if it has 4 x 1" holes and 1 x 1/2" hole in it. and yes that is 4 pieces of plywood glued together holding the heatercore up in the 1st image/overview

Murlocke 9.5/10 for your pc well cabled nice case and all air cooled saving your self a lot of wires and tubing to organize.

I'd say a 5.5/10, theres not much you can do though.. Try hiding and tucking some of those wires maybe.

I once had watercooling on SLI and my CPU and it was a nightmare, If I ever went H20 again it'd just be cpu thats for sure


----------



## Tezzanator

I have since removes the top drive


----------



## taternuts

7/10 pretty good some more work could be done though,,,

heres mine after a cable makeover








http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-makeover.html


----------



## BrinNutz

Here's mine. Upgraded the mobo to the ASUS A8R32-MVP...man was it hell to find one!

Anywho, redid some wires too..




























I wish there was one more SATA port on teh SiL controller..I want to RAID my 2 x 250gb seagates for redundancy...but no...


----------



## dBs

Mines no so goooood:

















Definantly some work to be done on it further but I dont have time ATM =\\

Brin, Id definantly say 9.5 as youve done about as much as you can given your set up there =)


----------



## taternuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Here's mine. Upgraded the mobo to the ASUS A8R32-MVP...man was it hell to find one!

Anywho, redid some wires too..

I wish there was one more SATA port on teh SiL controller..I want to RAID my 2 x 250gb seagates for redundancy...but no...

u didnt rate me


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *taternuts*


u didnt rate me










Post your pics in the thread..lol

And post pics where we can see everything...I can see your whole insides, so i can't rate ya.


----------



## systemaxd

I have since overhauled my rig from a few posts up and asking for a new review of rate my cables. Few notes to add in the pictures, the hdd just above the gtx has 1/4" of clearance actually measured, (leaving the top spot open for another hdd if/when i get it), all tubing has been re-used, added drain line and T-line in WC loop.

If interested in post #23 you can see what the case and cables looked like while i was waiting for parts to come in, it was this way 1 week +- few days http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-thread-3.html


----------



## endo

7/10 a little messy

here is my old computer. i did some cable management to get it ready to be sold. what do you all think.


----------



## systemaxd

8.5/10 for that case not a whole lot you can do there either other that removing the molex connectors and splicing the wires for the fans and accessorys together.


----------



## endo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemaxd*


8.5/10 for that case not a whole lot you can do there either other that removing the molex connectors and splicing the wires for the fans and accessorys together.


thank you and ya i know but i dont have the tools to remove the molex connectors otherwise i probably would have done that.


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *endo*


thank you and ya i know but i dont have the tools to remove the molex connectors otherwise i probably would have done that.


If you got a small flat head screw driver you can easily remove the pins in the molex connector. As for small try and find one with a head lenght about the size of this dash - will take longer of you dont have the actual aproporite tool but it willl work.

EDIT: was unable to find such a small screew driver in the work shop but i did use a T-pin or you can use a needle to move the hooks holing the pins in the molex connector was able to get 1 wire out both ends of a molex in about 1 min +-15sec


----------



## USFORCES

Newest Photo,


----------



## pow3rtr1p

9/10 Very very nicely done, with WC, SLI, RAID and all!


----------



## cxr_azy

AAAHHHHH!!!

The AntiChrist!!!


----------



## kevg73

@USFORCES.... wow 9.5/10, that is near perfection and i would say you are just about even with sladesurfer... i dont think that has ever happened before


----------



## Robilar

Mine


----------



## Hailscott

@ rob Very clean 8.5/10


----------



## USFORCES

8.8/10


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
8.8/10

Agreed. Very tidy









Mine:


----------



## Lancer33

9/10 Lots of effort and very clean.


----------



## sladesurfer

bump


----------



## Murlocke

Here. Theres no longer a zippy-tie on the BT VX, so ignore it in the rating!


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Here. Theres no longer a zippy-tie on the BT VX, so ignore it in the rating!


very clean







10/10 form me









EDIT: I just saw your specs







Im soooo jealous


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


very clean







10/10 form me










Woot!

Lancer, 9/10 theres a simple fix I can see that would make it 10.


----------



## xXxBoOmxXx

Well Heres Mine







Just Did the black paint


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXxBoOmxXx*


Well Heres Mine







Just Did the black paint











Could use more cable managment...I know the 900 is a hard case to do it on.

8 of 10.


----------



## blairellis

Not the best picture, but you get the gist of it. I'll post up a better one sometime down the road.


----------



## pjlietz

Very nive, 9/10

Here's mine. Be nice, lol, I have 4 HDD's 13 fans 2 pumps and 4 led light strips in there.


----------



## BLKKROW

for the ammount of hardwae really good
9/10


----------



## kevsta112003

Heres mine


----------



## That_guy3

7/10 nice
LOL all you want








that's an old picture


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *That_guy3*


7/10 nice
LOL all you want








that\\\\\\'s an old picture


HAHAHAHAHA NICE!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Here's mine. Be nice, lol, I have 4 HDD's 13 fans 2 pumps and 4 led light strips in there.




















^ 9.8/10 - Very fine attention to detail.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*












^ 8/10 Not your fault about the 24-pin moving diagonally across thecase... just mho... but looks great for the size of the case that you had to work with.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevsta112003*


Heres mine











^ 8/10 - Well done







. If I may be so bold: bundling the wires, and using anchors to hold the bundles to a wall or panel would finish it off nicely.


----------



## marcus000

Thats my last completed build, in the middle of a new one though now.


----------



## hobbes70790

8.5/10 try swapping that gray ribbon for a black one


----------



## Chris_483

Yes, yes. It's a right mess. But my new PSU comes tommorow and it has sleeved cables







.


----------



## hobbes70790

if your new PSU is gonna have sleeved cables, a suggestion would be to sleeve any other wires not related to the psu








for consistency


----------



## Chris_483

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hobbes70790* 
if your new PSU is gonna have sleeved cables, a suggestion would be to sleeve any other wires not related to the psu








for consistency









Oh yeah, I will







.


----------



## Kopi

My new opteron









Cant help the bundle on the left there


----------



## hobbes70790

very nice! yeah too bad about that little bundle... what you can do, and what i have done in the past is shorten those wires by cutting off the gray sleeving and splicing then resoldering and then sleeving them. its tedious and takes a while for such a minor thing but really looks good. the only other problem is whether or not your next mobo will have the pinouts in range or not. your call but it is kinda one of those nit picky things that only perfectionists care about


----------



## marcus000

Quote:



8.5/10 try swapping that gray ribbon for a black one


Cheers bud, a few ppl have said that... its just one of those things I always forget about...

Everythin is in a new home at the moment (See sig) so once ive finished moddin i'll post up new pics of the Swedish Armour build.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
My new opteron









Cant help the bundle on the left there

8.5/10 i love the case, i was thinking of buying that over mine i have right now, but anyways i think you need to figure out the mess on the left, maybe dremel a little hole so you can hide the cables in the lower level


----------



## blairellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


My new opteron









Cant help the bundle on the left there


M2N-E Mobo?

Same one Ive got by the looks of it.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
8.5/10 i love the case, i was thinking of buying that over mine i have right now, but anyways i think you need to figure out the mess on the left, maybe dremel a little hole so you can hide the cables in the lower level









9/10

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/35459

I'm expecting somewhere along the lines of 0/10...


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


9/10

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/35459

I'm expecting somewhere along the lines of 0/10...










A bit more generous than that







I would say 3.5/10

My effort:









A bit of an old pic now but will get a fresh one this evening.


----------



## afzsom

Took a couple of pics when I moved into the new place, here's my first wiring job ever.

MjrTom: 9/10


----------



## MaxwellTD

8/10

this is my first try at a wire job, i have a Zalman 9700 coming soon, i needed to rewire.

and, theres a hell of a lot of wires in my case to hide! 2HDD, 2DVD and a floppy!
http://image.bayimg.com/la/co/aa/ab/c.jpg


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blairellis* 
Not the best picture, but you get the gist of it. I'll post up a better one sometime down the road.











Is that an Antec Phantom PSU ?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
Is that an Antec Phantom PSU ?

Nope, it's their NeoHE 550W.


----------



## _Marciano_

oh it even says on the label


----------



## Metalica732

I just built my beast On Monday










That picture was taken with my camera phone sorry couldn't find my digital camera.










This is with my digital camera. That's the back of the case behind the motherboard tray.

There is a link in my sig to my build log if you guys want to check it out

SLADESURFER HERE I COME


----------



## Menchions

might as well give me a bad rating now =/


----------



## MrBungle

mmm, spaghetti. hey, you gotta start somewhere. i give you a 5/10.

my pictures are kind of old. i've made some improvements to it since. i'll upload them later. this is what i have for now.

keep in mind that i have 2 hard drives, 2 optical drives, and 5 case fans. my top 5.25 bay has a control panel with temp sensors and fan speed controllers. my top panel has headphone and microphone jacks, 2 USB ports, a firewire port, and power & reset buttons.


----------



## MadBan

It is odd, before joining up on OC.net I never even thought about cable management. But I was inspired to take action.


















I had a cable sleeve that was salvaged from a PSU that died, which I used to round out the IDE cable to my CD and DVD players. The floppy drive cable, I taped it.

And here is the back:









Overall much cleaner than my old setup. I had some grommet edging from when I installed my Microwave range hood, so I used that to edge the holes through the side of the case to protect the wires.


----------



## Metalica732

Menchions 5/10 you could tuck stuff behind the mobo tray if you needed to like i did or like the two posters after me

MrBungle 9/10 I didn't know you can do any cable managment with the antec 900 without using a dremel. I don't know it you did. If you did plz post and tell me. But extremely neet. That's the reason i didn't buy a 900 because the cable managment was bad so i got a P182 look up to check it out

MADBAN 7.5/10 I think that is an old console controler in your bottom PCI slot you can remove that because i dought it's in use. I like the round IDE mod you did. I did the same

someone rate me. PLZZZZZ


----------



## MadBan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


MADBAN 7.5/10 I think that is an old console controler in your bottom PCI slot you can remove that because i dought it's in use. I like the round IDE mod you did. I did the same


Actually, that is a 4-port USB expansion card. And I do use it.


----------



## Unl33t

@MadBan 7/10. Could do a little more with that. Not a bad effort though. (not that i can talk







)



btw, thats a wierd mounting for your hdd. is that custom?


----------



## MadBan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unl33t* 
@MadBan 7/10. Could do a little more with that. Not a bad effort though. (not that i can talk







)
...
btw, thats a wierd mounting for your hdd. is that custom?

Yes, I cut the drive bay and mounted it so you could see the drives. Originally I had an old drive that I took the cover off so you could see the platters and mounted that, hiding the "real" functioning drive behind it. But that was before I went to Raid and needed 2 functioning drives. So I had to remove it.


----------



## mentholmoose

Unl33t, 6.5/10. I like the red tape on the IDE cables, use it on the rest of the cables and it'll look so much better.

I'll post pictures of mine hopefully tonight. Just need to finish moving around some wires and maybe adding a little bit of mesh to hide some stuff, and it'll be done.


----------



## MrBungle

MadBan, your cable management is great. without a side window, it doesn't need to look good - it just has to allow for good airflow. i think you did great.

Metallica, i didn't use a Dremel - the holes would be sloppy and uneven. i used an electrician's hole punch tool called a SlugBuster to punch those clean holes. i spent a lot of time splicing wires to extend them and make them long enough to go around the motherboard. and i give you a 6/10 because you only gave me a 9 when i clearly deserve a 10


----------



## MrBungle

MadBan, am i crazy or does your case not have an exhaust fan???

Unleet, you took the time to paint the inside of your case - now you need to pull that red electrical tape off your cables and buy some red cable wrap. sheesh.


----------



## MadBan

I have a 120mm fans pulling air in and the exhaust is through the PSU.
Since the CPU fan blows directly into the PSU, the ambient temp is kept low.

I have been meaning to duct the CPU fan out of the case, but just haven't had the time to pull everything out so I can cut the case.

Oh, and it does have a window... I cut one into it. 
I posted the process here:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...od-dragon.html


----------



## MrBungle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadBan*


I have a 120mm fans pulling air in and the exhaust is through the PSU.
Since the CPU fan blows directly into the PSU, the ambient temp is kept low.

I have been meaning to duct the CPU fan out of the case, but just haven't had the time to pull everything out so I can cut the case.

Oh, and it does have a window... I cut one into it. 
I posted the process here:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...od-dragon.html


wow. rep+. great work.


----------



## KarlwinsFive

Here's mine.


----------



## dualhYbrid

9/10 ^^^^^^
rate my cables...... check the worklog in sig


----------



## calvin924597

Still in the process of finishing my routing, the top of the case still needs some work. The X1900GT is just in there until I get my HD 2900 XT 1gb.


----------



## BombF1rst

@Calvin 10/10 I like!


----------



## Metalica732

BombF1rst 10/10 great job.


----------



## mentholmoose

BombF1rst: 9/10
Very good job, but if you made a cut or two right next to where the cables leave the motherboard area and one right, you could hide all of the power cables as well as the IDE cable if it's long enough.

Here's mine:


----------



## MadBan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvin924597*










Still in the process of finishing my routing, the top of the case still needs some work. The X1900GT is just in there until I get my HD 2900 XT 1gb.










Holy crap, that is one heck of a heatsink!
I love it!


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mentholmoose*


BombF1rst: 9/10
Very good job, but if you made a cut or two right next to where the cables leave the motherboard area and one right, you could hide all of the power cables as well as the IDE cable if it's long enough.

Here's mine:





Very tidy. I would say 8/10

Only let down by the trailing fan cables.









Mine:


----------



## xijayix

o0o... She's sexy..... I gotta get to some wire management in my Nemesis


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Very tidy. I would say 8/10

Only let down by the trailing fan cables.









Mine:










10/10!


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
10/10!










9.5/10
That's some good wire mangement for an acrylic case


----------



## blairellis

Thats an ASUS M2N-E isnt it?

Great job with the cabling on that clear case


----------



## frostbite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


10/10!












Why do you have both fans blowing into the case, wouldn't it be better if one was to push and the other to pull


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frostbite*


Why do you have both fans blowing into the case, wouldn't it be better if one was to push and the other to pull


One is intake (right side) and the other is exhaust. It's hard to tell, but if you look closely you can see which way the fans are. Some fans have a sticker on the intake side as well as the exhaust, which can make things confusing from a distance.


----------



## AMOCO

Check out my cable,never mind that it's a little dusty


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvin924597*










Still in the process of finishing my routing, the top of the case still needs some work. The X1900GT is just in there until I get my HD 2900 XT 1gb.










LOL

You use the camera like I do and make your rig look tidy regardless lol...but that is truly a sanitary install









Here's the stuff you never see...









The case wiring for the lights. fans. fan controller all terminate on the inner front panel under the FP switchgear.









Blurry shot...but that is the tiny Silverstone Fan controller module.









I used some highly reflective Techflex PET sheathing...it has a filament of stop sign type reflective mylar traced through the loom...like glowing fishnets for your rig...









I'll DL and post what the rig looks like wired up to the PSU in moment


----------



## CyberDruid

This is my favorite camera angle


----------



## AMD_RULES

9/10, nice job
I gave you a nine instead of a 10 because no ones is perfect







, your's damn close


----------



## CyberDruid

And because it's Intel ATI ND...


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


And because it's Intel ATI ND...


----------



## Pacman

Just cleaned up my computer case today and arranged my cables!








There's the before, and after pictures... xD and the picture at the back of the motherboard... where i passed the cables...









I also changed the fan of the BT. and moved the HDDs to let the air flow between them.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pacman*


Just cleaned up my computer case today and arranged my cables!








There's the before, and after pictures... xD and the picture at the back of the motherboard... where i passed the cables...










Looks good not much else you can do, I'd get some zip ties and try to tie some of the wires tightly together. 7/10

Heres mine, 5+ hours of modding/drilling and work to get it this clean.


----------



## bobcool

8.5/10

mine


----------



## Syrillian

bobcool = 8/10.









Some minor sleeving to take it higher.









mine:


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
bobcool = 8/10.









Some minor sleeving to take it higher.









mine:



temp till i get my case from you lol


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare* 
temp till i get my case from you lol


















10/10, that is the most AMAZINGEST cable management I have ever seen!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

Awesome! that's truly the best one yet 10/10


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Awesome! that's truly the best one yet 10/10

see my power and reset button sitting ontop my secondary hdd? its orangish-yellow


----------



## CyberDruid

Excellent location for the switch...

Mine are just hanging off wires...I'm gonna try that.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## CyberDruid

A naked Girl Computer







9.9999999


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 









before or after frying of the raptor? im thinking of doing that for temp means. atleast til Sy gets my case done


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare* 
see my power and reset button sitting ontop my secondary hdd? its orangish-yellow

lol....

Heh!... got me one of those fancy all-in-one thingies too.


----------



## NEvolution




----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## AMD_RULES

/\\ (above) 9/10
excellent job


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


bobcool = 8/10.










Some minor sleeving to take it higher.









mine:




15/10 very nice. damn this thread is VERY inspiring. i felt like opening the case and doing it right now, but gonna change my m/b this week so would be a waste of time till then. plus gonna water cool when i get the new m/b soo yea. should be looking pretty sick.


----------



## blargkitty

my friends case.
its a raidmax smilodon
that little bundle of wires on the left is where the "dirktooth" bar goes


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blargkitty*


my friends case.
its a raidmax smilodon
that little bundle of wires on the left is where the "dirktooth" bar goes










Is that an Antec V-cool that lil blue thing ?


----------



## MrBungle

no video card = cheater!


----------



## ail45

Before No Lights:

















Before w/ Lights:

























After No Lights:

















































































After w/ Lights:

















































































And that was without taking out the motherboard. so next week when my m/b and w/c stuff get here. it should be done A LOT nicer. but i think it came out sexy for the little time i spent on it.

edit: yea lots of pics sry =P


----------



## TehSorrow

Before (lol)









After


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehSorrow*


Before (lol)









After











7/10!


----------



## coldchillen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehSorrow*


Before (lol)









After










wow.. big improvement.. 8/10..

your hsf turned around during the management lol









edit:
i guess you guys can rate my current set up as well...


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coldchillen*


wow.. big improvement.. 8/10..

edit:
i guess you guys can rate my current set up as well...











Well it's better than mine so 8/10.


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Well it's better than mine so 8/10.



6/10 Still alot of wires showing.


----------



## SomeDooD

^That looks really good. 10/10.

P.S.: Remove that stock fan!









*Here is mine:*

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## born2killU

*** board is that ??

anyway 8/10


----------



## MrBungle

cable management doesn't always have to be about hiding the cables. this is an old X-Navigator i built last year and recently rebuilt because i stole the motherboard out of it and put a P5B Deluxe in. my 900 has superclean cables, but it looks kind of bland next to this one.


----------



## KloroFormd

Cable ties - Check.
Electrical tape - Check.
Screwdriver - Check.
Sharp knife - Check.

I'll be back...


----------



## KloroFormd

MrBungle: 9/10

I just realized how bad I suck at this.

Having some of the PSU wires a few inches longer than others and attached to the same connector really limits the ways you can move them without them trying to 'bloom' out and make a bigger mess. I guess that's what I get for getting a $30 PSU.









IDE doesn't help either...

Ah well, since my case doesn't have a window, it's all function over form.
Attachment 52805Attachment 52806


----------



## Kopi

I'm going to say 7/10 you've put some effort in. My main rig.










Best angle I can get atm


----------



## mentholmoose

Not bad, maybe 7/10.

The real question is why you have a Pentium 4 sticker and a Sapphire ATI sticker when you have neither a Pentium 4 or an ATI card in your rig.









I've been cleaning up mine a lot, and hopefully I'll have pics in the morning.


----------



## Kopi

The answer : Respect man. The old rig was a p4 and 9600pro...and it tore it up in its day...gonna fill that panel one day i hope...little diversity.


----------



## KloroFormd

Kopi: 9/10


----------



## Blizzie

Erm.. I thought it was time to clean the dust out of my Antec Nine Hundred.. SO I moved some cables around.. The best I could make it without modding the case.

Here I go. =/










Just a night shot. ^^;


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Yay (sorry for the bad pic quality, that's what happens when you drop your camera in a river, then try to fix it like 4 years later)

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/3157/015wj5.jpg


----------



## Polo224

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Yay (sorry for the bad pic quality, that's what happens when you drop your camera in a river, then try to fix it like 4 years later)

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/3157/015wj5.jpg

I'm gonna say 9/10, it looks like you spent some time on it.

Here's my 900 - yeah, management isn't fun with this case, but it's so cool!


----------



## MjrTom

Could dowith a bit more oganisation so I will go for 7/10

Here, Mine:


----------



## whe3ls

8/10

heres mine


----------



## MjrTom

Very tidy, but then there is limited hardware installed.

No front panel (eg power on) connections seen? You start it shorting the pins with a screw driver or something?

8/10 for simplicity








Mine again: http://www.overclock.net/customprofi...pic21241_5.gif


----------



## whe3ls

i didint know i pulled it out when i took the pic, im in the process of rebuilding


----------



## mentholmoose

I updated mine a little bit. Here's the before:


I re-did the fan cable next to the Ultra 120 Extreme and cleaned up the bottom a bunch. Here's a picture afterwards of the bottom:


The rest of it is the same except for that fan cable.


----------



## MadBan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


8/10

heres mine










Very clean!
But on-board video?

EDIT: Ah, I now see all the boards, except that one, have been pulled. I'd like to see the final result with all the cards put back in.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*












well i think you can do better then that like stuff all the cables you are not using like extra 4 pins or anything and stick them in a drive bay at the very bottem. Also are you really using all those usb slots? If not then take the extra 4 out the pci slots. Trying tcking in those fan cables under the motherboard it lookis alot cleaner

6/10

Keep trying


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


well i think you can do better then that like stuff all the cables you are not using like extra 4 pins or anything and stick them in a drive bay at the very bottem. Also are you really using all those usb slots? If not then take the extra 4 out the pci slots. Trying tcking in those fan cables under the motherboard it lookis alot cleaner

6/10

Keep trying


They are stuffed in at the very bottom, under the harddrive. =( I'll try again later. Kind of hard without modding it e.e When you have a Molex cable that needs to go to the top.. That makes a whole new problem. Case modding isn't my thing =(


----------



## bluedevil

mmmm I could do better....


----------



## ImmortalKenny

10/10 ^^


----------



## MotoGeek

10/10 thats very clean^^^

2nd revision: I need to learn how to cut and sleeve cables...


----------



## whe3ls

my old set up


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is my cable orginization what do you think


----------



## bluedevil

8/10 you need to do a little bit of cable hiding...


----------



## pnuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


mmmm I could do better....


















9.99/10

what fan is that on the cpu, i got a BT also and looking to switch out the TT fan.


----------



## Kopi

Looks like a TT thunderblade to me.

I like seeing some wires in a case, i dont like to hide them all...they look cool.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnuttz*


9.99/10

what fan is that on the cpu, i got a BT also and looking to switch out the TT fan.


Thermaltake Thunderblade 120mm








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999127


----------



## MrBungle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
mmmm I could do better....

















not much. i give you a 9.9/10, only because of your strategic camera angle. you'd get a 10 from me if i was sure you weren't trying to hide any clutter from us


----------



## JaX

Isn't it horrid??


----------



## _Marciano_

Wow !







I mean .... lol its worst than mine !


----------



## whe3ls

wow thats a negative 10/10


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaX* 
Isn't it horrid??


If you can clean it up just a little more, that would help the Zalman out and you should see a few C temp drops. So, I'll give you a 5/10.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBungle* 
not much. i give you a 9.9/10, only because of your strategic camera angle. you'd get a 10 from me if i was sure you weren't trying to hide any clutter from us









I am very very sneaky.....


----------



## MrBungle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaX* 
Isn't it horrid??


i like the shag carpeting at the bottom of your case, but i don't even think that Zalman fan can spin anymore with that SATA cable pressed up against it


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaX* 
Isn't it horrid??


You my friend are a prime candidate for the new MTV show "Clean my Rig"......


----------



## daljeet2

need to sort it out ^ cant be bothered atm


----------



## leimrod




----------



## killerfromsky

looks good for such a small case, 8/10


----------



## bluedevil

She's a tight squeeze, but I think you managed a 9.9/10 in my book..


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daljeet2* 









need to sort it out ^ cant be bothered atm









yuck.....2/10 you tried with twist-ties


----------



## PaRaDoX

messy, I know, case is still being worked on


----------



## bluedevil

well the whole modular thing is helping ya.....but none the less needs to be cleaned up a bit...

6/10


----------



## JaX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaX*


Isn't it horrid??



Well i fixed it up this morning, took me about 2 hours, but I got there finally.


Also notice something new apart from the cable management etc??


----------



## Stillhouse

That's damn good! 9.75/10


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaX*


Well i fixed it up this morning, took me about 2 hours, but I got there finally.


Also notice something new apart from the cable management etc??


yeah the pretty new 8800GTS!!!.....me so jealous 9.5/10


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaX*


Well i fixed it up this morning, took me about 2 hours, but I got there finally.


Also notice something new apart from the cable management etc??


Clean out the Zalman a little more if you haven't. Umm, can you tuck the IDE cable back a little more? Besides that, I give you a 9/10.


----------



## spacegoast

still a work in progress but here is what i got so far


----------



## mentholmoose

For a P180, that's great. 9.5/10

Here's my second most recent stab at managing my cables:









In my most recent, I messed around a bit with the bottom part:









I only took a pic of the bottom part because I hadn't changed anything above it. I'll see if I can get some good shots of the whole inside.


----------



## spacegoast

having the front panel wires and audio come from under the mobo makes it look so much cleaner. do the same to the top now lol.
9/10


----------



## hermit

here's my new cable management with my new p182. i could do a bit better, but for now, i'm happy with it. no side window, no worry


----------



## phucng_10

My rig. Did this wire management in 2 hours!


----------



## foey

^^ Looks clean, although could do with some cable ties bunching the cables together. 6/10









Heres mine...


----------



## rex4223

Here's mine. I still got to find a way to hide the mass of wires up top and do a little more house cleaning with the smaller ones below.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foey* 
^^ Looks clean, although could do with some cable ties bunching the cables together. 6/10









Heres mine...










Got another picture of that fireplace in the background?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rex4223* 
Here's mine. I still got to find a way to hide the mass of wires up top and do a little more house cleaning with the smaller ones below.










6/10 for making an effort. Hide those IDE cables and route the other cables, but after you do that you should be good.

Heres outside of mine:









And inside:


----------



## _Marciano_

I dont have a pic of my current system so ill post some pics of my old AMD rig









Yes i know it looks horrid but i wasnt really bothered


----------



## Tirabytes

Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05

Messy


----------



## phucng_10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*



Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05

Messy


















5/10. You can try stuffing those cables in the back.


----------



## Murlocke

Just ordered my 100% modular 1000W PSU. So I should be able to post pictures of perfect cable managmeent in about a week or so, after I drill some holes!


----------



## PaRaDoX

Cleaning it up a bit..


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX*




















Cleaning it up a bit..


10/10 very nice, how is that hd card working for u? is it better than the 8600?


----------



## PaRaDoX

Much, just wish I could overclock it


----------



## _Marciano_

Heres mine with my oldd crappy Colorsit PSU







im getting a new dvd drive next week so this ugly IDE cable will be gone =]


Shot with N80 at 2007-08-05

Shot with N80 at 2007-08-05

*Any ideas on how can i improve it ?*


----------



## PiratesRule

@_Marciano_

Try to run wires behind the motherboard as well as along edges of the case. Also try to place fans so that wires are hidden.

Edit: And take the otherside off of the case and try to run/hide PSU cables behind there.

Here's mine, need to get longer SATA cables to hide them better.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX*


Much, just wish I could overclock it


y cant u?


----------



## Bigfatguy

Edit: ooops sorry PiratesRule Hell I say 9/10 You know nothing can ever be perfect









This was my first build ever, please don't be to harsh


----------



## PiratesRule

6.5/10...I few loose wires in the middle there. Most importantly it doesn't look like a rat's nest.

(Be sure to rate the pic that was posted before you though, i.e. me!)


----------



## PaRaDoX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


y cant u?


no tools support the R630's yet


----------



## mugan23

well i guess al be waiting out for a while before my nx card


----------



## PaRaDoX

ATitool will soon.


----------



## Anth0789

sladesurfer

10/10 Very clean and nice









Here's mine nothin special hehe


----------



## PaRaDoX

7/10

I like it, but random molex connector and the loose wires at the bottom


----------



## mentholmoose

Anth0789: 5/10. The IDE Cable really doesn't look that good; get a rounded cable or get a SATA DVD Drive.

Here's my second most recent stab at managing my cables:









In my most recent, I messed around a bit with the bottom part:









I'll try to get some semi-competent pictures soon, and maybe try a little bit harder up at the top. Does anyone know any retail outlet that sells u-channel moulding?


----------



## standard235

So I pieced my first rig together and got this.










Then I got a new mobo and processor from CyberDruid. THANKS! Taped the wires behind the mobo and the PSU cables through the top opening. Now picture all the spare cables in front just strewn about. That's what my local computer shop did....


----------



## whe3ls

pink ducktape


----------



## mugan23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *standard235* 
So I pieced my first rig together and got this.










Then I got a new mobo and processor from CyberDruid. THANKS! Taped the wires behind the mobo and the PSU cables through the top opening. Now picture all the spare cables in front just strewn about. That's what my local computer shop did....










ooo pretty in pink


----------



## BLKKROW

I just spent 1.5 hours working on it rate me please


----------



## Ziox

nice i give you 10/10 nice job i wish i could get mine that good : (


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*











I just spent 1.5 hours working on it rate me please










nice there is no way ur case can get anything lower than a 10 lol


----------



## Heru

Cables in my sig project. Almost all there, the only one missing I can think of is the video card PCI-E cable.


----------



## whe3ls

10/10 very clean now just put in your video card and some ram


----------



## dhrandy

My new setup. System in sig.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhrandy* 
My new setup. System in sig.

7/10, Use some zip ties.









My setup with my new modular PSU:


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
7/10, Use some zip ties.









My setup with my new modular PSU:

holy **** i think i just nutted


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
holy **** i think i just nutted









Is that a 10?


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Is that a 10?

Id say so







10/10 from me


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Is that a 10?

lol nah, its a 15/10. best ive seen period. that is 4 cable management, still think you can make ur case look a lot nicer w/ some lights, (that is unless u have them hidden 4rm sight, then its a 3535/10 imo lol) and w/c would make it look sick n perform better 2


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
7/10, Use some zip ties.









My setup with my new modular PSU:

Not fair, you cheated. How did you do that?! --> Holes behind mobo?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
Not fair, you cheated. How did you do that?! --> Holes behind mobo?









Yes, quite a few.

Sadly my PCI-E cables were 1 inch to short to go under there, but its not a big deal as they look nice lined up with the mobo.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
7/10, Use some zip ties.









My setup with my new modular PSU:

10/10. Verah nice! Make-a me wanna have sexytime!


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Yes, quite a few.

Sadly my PCI-E cables were 1 inch to short to go under there, but its not a big deal as they look nice lined up with the mobo.


Can you take pics of the other side of your case? I wanna see! I doubt my power cables would reach that far. Very doubtful in fact. Aurora 570 is HUGE.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


Can you take pics of the other side of your case? I wanna see! I doubt my power cables would reach that far. Very doubtful in fact. Aurora 570 is HUGE.


Sorry, I seriously just spent 3 hours getting this done, and my hands are sore. I want to relax, haha. I have to unplug all the cables from the back of my comp and then unscrew the side panel. I've done it like 5x today -.-

Its a HUGE mess on the other side of the case, i'll tell you that. I did not remove any molexes at all, I have 2 big holes drilled out behind the motherboard, one near the top, one near the bottom, and cables go through them.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is mine. and i love my system


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


7/10, Use some zip ties.









My setup with my new modular PSU:


WOW







I will drive to cedar falls and have you teach me


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


here is mine. and i love my system


I love black, so i'm gonna give you a 8.

Get some black zippy ties, and tighten up that bundle of wires at the top in a couple places.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i hate zip ties. it makes it look cheap. instead i use black electrical tape to do it. and the top wires dont even effect my air flow. and can you believe that is a 8800 sitting in there. LOL.


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i hate zip ties. it makes it look cheap. instead i use black electrical tape to do it. and the top wires dont even effect my air flow. and can you believe that is a 8800 sitting in there. LOL.


are you serious? zip are awesome, skinny, and if put in right places you cant see them. but electrical tape if fat and ugly tape. imo electrical looks cheaper. an example of this is the people that would rather tape up their ide and floppy cables instead of spending $3-5 on round cables.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

no i talking just to group up my wires together. not tape them places. lol. i like keeping my system matching


----------



## FR4GG3R420

I'm thinking of getting that case and similar parts. That case looks sick but the USB and Firewire connectors in front are seperate and I wish it had front audio and mic but I like how big it is, the big 250mm fans and that huge window. Lots of space inside!


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


nice there is no way ur case can get anything lower than a 10 lol










lol thanks man i spent alot of time on that


----------



## mentholmoose

Murlocke, that is amazing, especially with all of that hardware. Do the PSU wires come like that, or did you do the flattening of the cables yourself?

Here's my second most recent stab at managing my cables:









In my most recent, I messed around a bit with the bottom part:


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
no i talking just to group up my wires together. not tape them places. lol. i like keeping my system matching










I give you a 9/10! I like it better than the other one.. If you can see no cables, I dont think it looks right.. GREAT JOB HERE!

Maybe a couple cable ties to bunch the power cables a bit better?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mentholmoose* 
Murlocke, that is amazing, especially with all of that hardware. Do the PSU wires come like that, or did you do the flattening of the cables yourself?

Here's my second most recent stab at managing my cables:









Since its a smaller case, it looks great with the lack of cables. Since you fixed the bottom, I give you a 8.5! Amazing job! However, some of the fan cables look a bit.. strewn about. Without that? 9/10 (+)

MURLOCKE: GREAT hiding! However, that Armor looks empty! I think it would look much better without that empty space.. OR I also think it would look AMAZING like it is now- Just black... 9.5/10 (Cause the hiding is perfect)


----------



## MjrTom

Very smart case, like the black cabling throughout.









Mine: Updated with new lighting, braiding and general retidy


















Larger 1024x768 version


----------



## b1gapl




----------



## deagle

i like that one a lot, very clean 9/10


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Very smart case, like the black cabling throughout.









Mine: Updated with new lighting, braiding and general retidy


















Larger 1024x768 version



Quote:



Originally Posted by *b1gapl*





















10/10 very nice


----------



## Freddy_Bobbins

now i know its not the best clean up ever, but i thought it was pretty good for only takin 30mins and not using any zip ties! also i had no way of putting the wires behind my mobo. so wada u guys thinks??? what could i do to make it bette?? thanks


----------



## ern2428




----------



## ail45

both above look pretty good. the guy w/ the yellow, very nice improvement. i remember when my case used 2 be like that =P lol


----------



## my-demise

Hey everyone!
I recently picked up a new Thermaltake 600Watt PSU
and with that I tried my hand at making the cables sorta
organized!








How do you think I did?? *Note first ever attempt at cable management*


























Feel free to leave comments and suggestions as to how I can better manage this mess


----------



## MjrTom

Not too bad attempt, however you could hide some of that cabling out of sight. Also braiding can help keep groups of cables together.

Here is mine:


----------



## my-demise

Thanks for the advice dude!!








I will have a go at braiding some of the cables together.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *my-demise*


Thanks for the advice dude!!








I will have a go at braiding some of the cables together.


You could also try zip tying more of the cables together. Then tie them tight against the hard drive cages.


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


You could also try zip tying more of the cables together. Then tie them tight against the hard drive cages.


Yeah in addition to these suggestions, spare drive bays make great cable hiding locations. also behind the motherboard tray (if applicable) is a great place to stuff cables. I tend to concertina the cables together then zip tie them out of sight.


----------



## my-demise

Thanks guys for the tips!








I tried some of the things you suggested (cabels in spare drive bays/zip tying them) and here's what I ended up with!


























Still needing a heap of work of course but imo an improvement non the less!









Thanks again fella's!!
















*EDIT:*
Just so you all know the reason I am trying to clean up the mess of
wires within my case, especially ones lying along the bottom of it. Aside
from the fact I have a new PSU, I've also gone out and purchased a new
Antec TriCool 120mm LED Fan (Blue) to put as a front intake. In the spot
under the existing HDD.















Need to get alot of them wires outta the way so to allow air to flow through
with ease riight??


----------



## MjrTom

Hello again,

Yeah that is looking much better









The cables linking to the front panel of your case are always (in my opinion) the hardest to organise. If there is sufficient clearance you may be able to run them behind the motherboard.

Yeah it would be good to clear these cables up a bit, esp if you do fit the front fan below the HDD. Is that a molex attached to that card in the bottom left corner of the case? you might be able to run that closer to the motherboard to tidy it up.

Nice effort so far, keep up the good work









EDIT: Please people, resize picures to a reasonable resolution







Not all of us have 1600x1200 monitors


----------



## gonX

Sort of dark, but still


----------



## my-demise

Hey!!
Thanks for that last little bit of advise!! I personally think it really
helped finish up the organization of my cables (for now!)
And I'm really happy with how things are looking atm! Can't wait
for my new fan to get here so I can whip it in! Ooooh yeah!









Thanks again for your help MjrTom & wire!! You guys rule!









Haha, a brief timeline of my cables from the very beginning to the
present!


----------



## my-demise

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*











Sort of dark, but still










Wow, sooooo dark!









Hehe, hey gonX for future reference
it's called a flash, mate use it next time!









From what I can make out tho there appears
to be quite a few cords and wires lying about in
that there picture!








interesting...


----------



## MjrTom

Hey nice one "My-Demise" that is a great improvement over your starting position.

I take pride on cable management, I think it is my OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) traits









Now that fan will have space to breath and feed air over your expansion slots









Mine (again, for old times sake)









Still not happy with this one, needs more work......


----------



## johndapunk

Here is my best try at it. I tried sleeving my cables, but with no molex tools, it turned into a disaster. As you can see, some of my connectors are missing their housing.

A while ago:









Here is now:


















And this one shows my lighting... I could use a little bit more of it in the front.
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/2325/hpim0624fc6.jpg

By the way, I have a thing for network cards, so don't tell me to take them out


----------



## GeekMan

Can someone post a pic please of AWSOME cableing in a Antec 900?...I havnt seen one good cabling job for one.


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeekMan*


Can someone post a pic please of AWSOME cableing in a Antec 900?...I havnt seen one good cabling job for one.



Here


----------



## chem_opa19

I'm sure it could use some work, but here it is.


Shot at 2007-08-21


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chem_opa19*


I'm sure it could use some work, but here it is.


Shot at 2007-08-21


6/10.

Needs a little work.


----------



## chem_opa19

Yeah, I figured as much. Any suggestions? I know I could probably work a lil' harder at getting some of the cables to fit into the extra HD ports.


----------



## my-demise

Hey man,
Not a bad job you've done with the wiring in your case!








A few things you should have a go at are zip tying alot of your loose
wires together! It helps alot when it comes to managing your wires
and it makes everything look more neat and tidy!!
Another thing would be to run a few of your wires back behind your mobo... if at all possible.
Like the SATA cords going to your HDD, try out something like what "sladesurfer"
did with his in the very first post. You may also be able to run that power cord
to your graphics card in a similar fashion. Behind the mobo and back up to the card
from the bottom could work.

Hope that helps a little bit!









*UPDATE!!*
Hey hey my new 120mm fan came today! Installation was easier than I originally
thought... which is really good!







pics?? k....


























Yayaya!!


----------



## mentholmoose

So, I finally got a chance to update mine and take a couple of better pictures of it. Without modding the case, this is as far as I can go, really.


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Lights galore, pics taken with my cellphone so they are kinda ****ty.
























My Comp ^_^


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign* 
Lights galore, pics taken with my cellphone so they are kinda ****ty.
























My Comp ^_^




wow 15/10. very awesome cabling. im jealous


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

i havent even made any holes in it lol, everybody complains about how its hard to cable manage the thermaltake armor, but its actually very easy. All you do is just remove the molex connectors on the fan and run em around the back, then reattach them. I guess that is a bit extreme tho lol XD


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

I just did my management this morning. ( I did the sleeving and changed the fans/Zalman a few weeks ago).

*Before*









*
After*









Rate my cables!


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*











Sort of dark, but still










9,001 / 10, I cant see a single cable!

Yes thats right:

*IT'S OVER 9000!*


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

What about mine nosty?

*Before*









*
After*


----------



## Nostrano

I give you a 2, your mums cable skills though i give an 8/10


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad_Handlez89*


What about mine nosty?

*Before*









*
After*




















Configure yours like mine if you want hardcore cable mangagement w/o drilling holes







i give you a 8/10 too.


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign*


Configure yours like mine if you want hardcore cable mangagement w/o drilling holes







i give you a 8/10 too.






I would but I don't under stand where the 24 pin goes - Cause there are NO holes big enough for it (Or even big enough for the pins if you took them out







)


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Run it around under the board look right above where the ram is you can see 2 cables running into the board. It might take some smushing to do, but it will work just fine


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign*


Run it around under the board look right above where the ram is you can see 2 cables running into the board. It might take some smushing to do, but it will work just fine














Is it under the actual mobo tray or JUST the mobo?


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

the mobo, you can also run your front panel cables around the back as well theres 2 square shaped holes and you can fit them through those, same with your sata cables


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Thanks for all the info.

I will have another look tomorrow









Rep+


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

I'm thinkin about makin a thermaltake armor cable management guide, which im sure will carry onto other cases. Should i?


----------



## Mootsfox

Mad, how do you keep your Zalman so shiny?


----------



## whe3ls

i think its new


----------



## my-demise

Okay I had another crack at organising the heap what was inside my case.
And today I've finally started to get some where. I had to completely remove all
components from the case and re think the lot haha! So yeah basically I've
taped ALOT of the cables I had back behind the mobo! And I must say for
the good hour or two I spent trying to get them to stay back there I think
I did a pretty good job. But it really doesnt matter what I think when It comes
down to this thread its what YOU all think... soo please go ahead and "rate my cables"!!























*Pics!!*


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my-demise* 
Okay I had another crack at organising the heap what was inside my case.
And today I've finally started to get some where. I had to completely remove all
components from the case and re think the lot haha! So yeah basically I've
taped ALOT of the cables I had back behind the mobo! And I must say for
the good hour or two I spent trying to get them to stay back there I think
I did a pretty good job. But it really doesnt matter what I think when It comes
down to this thread its what YOU all think... soo please go ahead and "rate my cables"!!























*Pics!!*

















9.5/10 because of the gfx cable.


----------



## my-demise

Haha, yeah man!! Radeon 9600 FTWWWW!!!


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

My EXTREME back side cable management, dont touch the inverters!




























(theres 6 Inverters, if you can find them all you win a prize!


----------



## my-demise

Hahaha, mannn!!! That's intense!








I had enough trouble taping 6 wires behind my mobo... lol, you've got about 12+
lol, amazing!!!


----------



## Hailscott

Nothing Special here, just good air flow.


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my-demise* 
Hahaha, mannn!!! That's intense!








I had enough trouble taping 6 wires behind my mobo... lol, you've got about 12+
lol, amazing!!!

I just sit on it and screw it in, sometimes i even have my friend help me so we both sit on it, and then i screw it in XD.
Sometimes its really easy to close, lately its gotten easier because all of the wires are starting to learn their place in the case.

Lazyness conquers all.


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Nothing Special here, just good air flow.









9.5/10 because you can run the cables at the bottom behind the mobo







.


----------



## afzsom

I've redone the cable management again tonight. Sorry for the bad pictures, all I have is my camera phone.


----------



## ultravorx

7/10- you have a good start, you just need to hide the wires a bit more behind the mobo.

lets try these from my mac pro


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign* 
I'm thinkin about makin a thermaltake armor cable management guide, which im sure will carry onto other cases. Should i?




*
yes. Yes. YES!!!!!!!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Mad, how do you keep your Zalman so shiny?

Erm.....I install it 1 week before I took the picture and clean it? Dunno.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultravorx* 
7/10- you have a good start, you just need to hide the wires a bit more behind the mobo.

lets try these from my mac pro


Cheater. Macs don't count


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mad_Handlez89* 
Cheater. Macs don't count









Oh yes they do.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## afzsom

Can't hide the wires behind my mobo, the tray doesn't allow it, and there's no room behind the tray and the side panel for routing cables. It's the best I can do with the space I've got...though that IDE cable will disappear when my SATA drive arrives.


----------



## ThePope




----------



## wire

9/10


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Oh yes they do.


No, no they dont, i could cover half of my pc with plastic and it would look good but no thats not how it works







[/rant]


----------



## NuclearCrap

Rate my......tubes?










(Click image to enlarge)


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
No, no they dont, i could cover half of my pc with plastic and it would look good but no thats not how it works







[/rant]

x2. macs dont count. cuz you cant see your cables, and you cant see your comp either so wat we supposed to rate. take that plastic out the way and then we will see how it is. plus macs ftl. since when do macs OC in the 1st place? lol


----------



## afzsom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Rate my......tubes?










(Click image to enlarge)


Your tubes are clogged with something....









8/10: Nice, you've just got a *lot* of tubing in there...so its hard to manage it all.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


*since when do macs OC in the 1st place?* lol


http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/G3-ZONE/yosemite/OC.html
http://www.lbodnar.dsl.pipex.com/macmini/
http://thomas.perrier.name/index.html
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/i...overclock.html
http://users.aol.com/furballguy/oc/MacOverclocking.html
http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~t-imai/maine.html

And yes you can rate there cables. Take a picture showing the wires than I will rate them Since other people here hate mac.


----------



## ail45

lol no i meant it as in, people that tend to OC, usually have a decent understanding of computers. so if you have a decent understanding of computers, why in the world did you buy a mac? lmao

and btw i never said i wouldnt rate his cables.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


take that plastic out the way and then we will see how it is.


that way we can rate it.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign*


I'm thinkin about makin a thermaltake armor cable management guide, which im sure will carry onto other cases. Should i?






sure


----------



## johndapunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johndapunk* 
Here is my best try at it. I tried sleeving my cables, but with no molex tools, it turned into a disaster. As you can see, some of my connectors are missing their housing.

A while ago:









Here is now:


















And this one shows my lighting... I could use a little bit more of it in the front.
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/2325/hpim0624fc6.jpg

By the way, I have a thing for network cards, so don't tell me to take them out









Can I get a rate on mine?


----------



## jar3232

^ I would give you a 8/10, A couple of extra wires on the bottom and mis. places, but overall looks great...I have always liked those thermaltake cases....

Well, here is mine...I still have yet to figure out what to do with the wires on the bottom, I don't have very much space behind the mobo...Rate away...


----------



## whe3ls

ok here my newest setup.


----------



## urbtree

its hard to make out due to the size of the pics and my weedy res but i dont suppose theres much you can do with no case. 8 just cos i dont wanna be insulting

now me


----------



## afzsom

I'd say 7.5/10 on that one. You can probably route those wires a little bit better for improved airflow, but forget about hiding them in an all acrylic case. Nice work though, looks very clean.


----------



## whe3ls

dude id love to see you to hide your cables


----------



## ShadoX

Hey guys, after reading through most of the thread and getting some good ideas on cable management (and realizing how much my current setup sucked







) i spent the weekend doing my cables (and other bits and bobs, i'm watercooled so i redid my loop and rad mounting (mounted upside down now to cut out the long pipes running outside of the case)

So Rate my cables









Please note, my case is a full case, its not like some of the other cases here which seem to be more bare bones than anything, meaning like 1 harddrive, low/no cd-drives, standard gfx cards, light WC'ing and/or low amounts of fans with no fan controlls, no connections to "front bezel" usb ports (mine happen to be at the top of the case....), etc.

Mines got 2x IDE DVD Drives, 1 Sata Drive, 5 Fans, 1 Fan controller (that controls all fans), a biggish PSU (in the way the the cords stick out so far before they can bend), Gfx card with PCI-E power connectors, a full WC'ing Loop, Dual CCFL's, etc

Please consider all that when rating, don't just directly compare it to Slades or someones and give it a crap or lower score, i really wanna know what everyone thinks









Now onto the pics (Also note, a family member stole my digital camera so i had to use my phone camera, i think the pics are pretty good for a *mobile phone camera *!)

* Before *

















*After - Finished (For now)*
























(Few notes: I aimed to make the main area, where the mobo was the cleanest, as the top section is barely seen with the side on. Also some cords, like the top mounted USB Ports/sound/mic plugs could only reach so far so i couldn't move them out to the side of the top section, tho the USB's did make it down behind the board and out the bottom near where the buttons/LED's hook in







, and IDE's suck arse for cable management







)

Theres a tonne more pics i took when i was rebuilding here.
They include, pics taken during the cable management, including hole cutting, wire routing, etc (you can see just how many wires there is....), setting up of my loop and the amusing amount of *Foaming* I encountered for some reason (wasn't funny at the time) and also the little custom mount i made for the Cathode light switch (Front top, next to the power button/etc, the red one in the grill) and more, check em out









Cheers all

ps, i just noticed on the "finished" pics theres a random wire sticking out of one of the hard drive bays, its the power lead to my CCFL inverter which must of got caught up when i put the little Thermaltake drawer in there - Oooops :O I'll fix that tomoz, please disregard it


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultravorx*


7/10- you have a good start, you just need to hide the wires a bit more behind the mobo.

lets try these from my mac pro





























11/10


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


11/10










NO! sure you cant see the cables but you also cant see the computer


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


NO! sure you cant see the cables but you also cant see the computer


----------



## JsnT

Here's mine


----------



## JsnT

sorry first post didn't work http://img479.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2685xy8.jpg


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JsnT*


sorry first post didn't work http://img479.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2685xy8.jpg


Not bad. 8/10


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JsnT* 
sorry first post didn't work http://img479.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2685xy8.jpg

8.5/10


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign* 








My EXTREME back side cable management, dont touch the inverters!




























(theres 6 Inverters, if you can find them all you win a prize!




Lmao thats exactly what the side of my case looks like to. Elec taped wires to keep them in place









heres a ****ty pic of my recent wire cleanup, ill do a better job someday


----------



## ShadoX

No one got any comments on my setup (seem to have skipped over it







)

http://www.overclock.net/2681652-post939.html


----------



## Metalica732

I removed that Yellow External PCI Esata thing otherwise that is how it looks like

What do ya guys think


----------



## ShadoX

looks okay, hard to judge since the pic only shows one section of the case, got a full case shot? And no PCI-E power cord? Thats cheating


----------



## cyclist14

This is really my only "before" picture, you can't really see much but basically I had three cables running directly under my graphics card and there was a big tangle right behind the window fan.









Some behind the scenes action

















This is a picture of the finished product, its a lot cleaner than it was and I am getting better airflow. As you can see the only other things that cause alot of clutter are the IDE cables, the motherboard power connectors and one molex on the bottom.


----------



## afzsom

Did some more management, and I took some pics (sorry for the quality, my hands aren't the steadiest, and the camera isn't the greatest).


----------



## Metalica732

9/10 It needs some lights


----------



## SuperBagel

To cyclist14:

Looks better, I would try and Sleave/ round your IDE cables. There is a guide on here that shows you how to do it. Other than that:

8/10

How bout mine?


----------



## Gensou

10/10 for SuperBagle.

This is the best I could do without cutting any holes, ripping crap out. I don't have any one of those fancy zip ties either.


----------



## cyclist14

SuperBagel:

10/10-Very good, probably one of the top ten cable managements in this thread

I would put my HDD's in like yours but I have a front intake fan that would shred the wires









Gensou: 9/10- You probably have great airflow


----------



## Metalica732

Superbagle i give you a sladesurfer







10/10


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuperBagel* 
To cyclist14:

Looks better, I would try and Sleave/ round your IDE cables. There is a guide on here that shows you how to do it. Other than that:

8/10

How bout mine?




























I think you should make a tutorial how to manage cables in Antec 9oo


----------



## Gensou

Anyone want to rate mine? Any suggestions?


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gensou* 
10/10 for SuperBagle.

This is the best I could do without cutting any holes, ripping crap out. I don't have any one of those fancy zip ties either.


















8/10 you could do what i did and just run the wires behind the mobo, as you have the same board and case as i do =D no cutting required


----------



## Hailscott

Here is mine. I know ... Stock cooling... Pfffff


----------



## systemaxd

9.5/10 do a little work on the rat nest of wires i see by the 5.25" and upper 3.5" drive bays and you got a 10.

Off topic how much did you have to mod the 3.5" drive bay cages for the HDD's to fit that way?

If wanted score my rig http://www.overclock.net/2157721-post661.html it is a old picture and have since updated a bit more on wire management, and added another hard drive.


----------



## Hailscott

I had to cut some of the case out. Here is a pic.


----------



## BrinNutz

Where's the rest?


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hailscott*


I had to cut some of the case out. Here is a pic.


Thanks for the picture. That option is not very practical for me due to i have 80 mm fans in front of both cages. HDD's were getting a bit hot when ambient was pushing 85-90F this past summer with no active cooling.


----------



## SuperBagel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marciano_*


I think you should make a tutorial how to manage cables in Antec 9oo










There are all ready some great guides on here about the 900 cable management. Cyberdruid has one here

And if you check out my build thread, it has a link to one that I used a lot.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Here's a single photo of mine...I'm going to post a whole thread for this because I took before and after pics (I didn't realize the before were so horrible). Anyways, please rate this, as this is my first GOOD wire management job.

Here's an older before picture:









Here's my after (I know, different angle but still):


----------



## chailvr

9/10, looks real nice.


----------



## Thundergod989

haha, **** I have to stuff another ultra in there within the next month


----------



## bluedevil

ewe.....yeah you get a 3/10...oh yeah and unless you got a nvidia board, you an't putting another Ultra in there for SLI on a P5K Crossfire board....start tuckin







rate my latest


----------



## Unknownm

I have a nmedia case.. There is no where to put the wires


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


I have a nmedia case.. There is no where to put the wires


Not to shabby for a htpc. Though could have ran the cables behind the mobo...6/10.


----------



## whe3ls

my rig in its case


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is mine. and i love how i did my wires. and yes that is foam and it reduces temps by direction airflow and it makes it quiter.


----------



## kevg73

9.5/10 thats an impressive looking case. surprised the foam doesnt raise temps. for uultimate quiet you should pick up some sonex... its good stuff

i dont have any pics of min right now. id have to give mine about a 2/10







its pretty messy


----------



## xenophobe

This was a REALLY difficult case to wire... the Silencer 750 has short MB power wires, and the case is really big. I couldn't wire it how I wanted, and the EVGA 680i has a LOT of connectors.

I may end up drilling some holes to hide some of the cabling in back. This took a little more than an hour, and I still need to redo my sata cables and need to sleeve the 8-pin MP power extension....


----------



## whe3ls

what no one going to rate mine sadness


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

ok wheels you need to fix your Sata cables that is why im giving you a 7/10. and make the wires more straight and running together.


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
my rig in its case


















7/10 needs some more sleeving!


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

G|F.E.A.D|Killa how long is that ide cable? after 24 inches you start to lose ALOT of performance.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign* 
7/10 needs some more sleeving!




thats how my psu came


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



G|F.E.A.D|Killa how long is that ide cable? after 24 inches you start to lose ALOT of performance.


lol my cable is 36" long. and that may explain the really slow boot time lol.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Added some new parts and an extra 120mm intake fan up in the drive bays.


----------



## _Marciano_

^^ Nice







some ideas for my Cavalier







7.5/10 got any pics of the other side ?


----------



## b1gapl

Thanks to The_Snyper, for the idea of covering the PCB of the graphic card.


----------



## Mootsfox

Interesting idea there:
8.79 of ten. (I don't like the gap)

My current system looks like crap, but heres another one of mine.


----------



## b1gapl

Yea...I should cover that gap.

8.8/10 for you.


----------



## l33t p1mp

aahhahahaha
dont make me post a picture of my pc!
its a MESS
and its crap
im uploading a picture, just for the heck of it

here it is


----------



## _Marciano_

What spec + case is it ?


----------



## l33t p1mp

i think its a step under ATX
its a crappy old case
here are specs
2*16 mb pc-100 ram
800 mhz celeron processor
20 gig hard drive
like 4 mb of onboard video
uhhhh
mobo is unknown, cooling is the only fan you see, onboard sound card, and uuuh, i think thats is


----------



## Double Helix

Here we go, this is mine. It is really hard to neaten due to the rediculous Crossfire array in there. lol.

Before:









After:


----------



## Thevirus16

first 3 are before pics 4th is my case guted and 5th is the finishd product =) im gonna get a dremel soon and hide my cords even better here soon =)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thevirus16* 
first 3 are before pics 4th is my case guted and 5th is the finishd product =) im gonna get a dremel soon and hide my cords even better here soon =)

I'd rate yours about 8/10. You could've ran a lot of those wires behind the motherboard a little better. Not bad at all though from where you came from.


----------



## krazieaznboi

http://members.shaw.ca/wzeng/900mod.JPG

this is the best i can do


----------



## rebelll

Quote:

http://members.shaw.ca/wzeng/900mod.JPG

this is the best i can do
10/10 very clean

heres mine, sorry for bad pic


----------



## MjrTom

I recon 7.5/10 Still need to tidy up a few of those cables.

Mine:


----------



## Double Helix

Someone rate mine! its post 991!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

This is from when i first built my comp, i now have an OCZ PSU and a 7800 in there. wires still arent good.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


This is from when i first built my comp, i now have an OCZ PSU and a 7800 in there. wires still arent good.











5/10

here is mine:


----------



## By-Tor

My rig so far...
Only have the 1 water cooling loop in at this time for the CPU, adding another complete loop for both video cards soon.



















Peace


----------



## b1gapl

That's awesome, By-Tor. Love the colors. 8.8/10.


----------



## BLKKROW




----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Double Helix*


Someone rate mine! its post 991!


Ok you have a lot going on in there, so with that I will give a 7.5 out of 10. Probably couldn't do too much more without some patience and a soldering iron.


----------



## BLKKROW

ok anyone going to rate mine, it has been skipped twice? sorry lol i just redid everything and it cost me one silverstone fan







post 1002 please


----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


ok anyone going to rate mine, it has been skipped twice? sorry lol i just redid everything and it cost me one silverstone fan







post 1002 please


Lifesaver again here lol.........for this I give 10/10 very nice


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade*


Lifesaver again here lol.........for this I give 10/10 very nice










I'd either rate yours (post 1002) as either a 9.5 or 10/10. The only reason I'd go as low as a 9.5 is because you can still see your main power cables...but they are straight enough and organized enough. Either way...great cable management.


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Behold: OCD in action--everything is sheathed--even the stuff you never see...LOL









the hidden side









All UV sheathing--Sheathed the Silverstone Zeus 560 as well









Not bad considering there are SEVEN hard drives plus a floppy and DVD drive, UV CCL, UV Meteor LED, 4 fans on a fan controller and an 850 Vcard all needing juice. At least 35 hours on the case interior so far...


How long did it take to sheath those?


----------



## san~man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*












That's fuggin nice work bro.


----------



## Gensou

Can someone rate mine please? Post 955.


----------



## Rolandooo

Not the best cable management, I need longer cables then i will be able to hide IDE's and USB etc.










and heres what it looks like now lol


----------



## Double Helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gensou*


10/10 for SuperBagle.

This is the best I could do without cutting any holes, ripping crap out. I don't have any one of those fancy zip ties either.



















8/10

I love the colour and the management is good, just the mess in the top right could be sorted. If the case allows of course. Good attempt, looks good for airflow.


----------



## Rolandooo

Okay I got rid of some cables, I will take better pics later (I also got rid of the 250mm fan)

Before 

















Now


----------



## Zulli85

Those pics are mega-dark man. Take some in the light so we can see all the wires you are hiding.


----------



## ThePope




----------



## Rolandooo

Pope 9/10 Nice job









heres mine with flash this time


----------



## Silentsoul_600

9/10

heres mine:


----------



## wire

7.9/10 It's pretty clean and looks like you did a nice job. Maybe running them behind the motherboard would make it look even nicer. I'm doing a big project tonight with that for my 900 and I'm going to paint it. This project will probably take a couple of days.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

7/10 for the ribbons.


----------



## brandon6199

cant get a better pic, ill try soon though


----------



## wire

tehpwnerofn00bs 9/10 Looks good.

brandon6199 6.5/10 Could hide them a little better.


----------



## PaRaDoX




----------



## AussiB

9/10, I'll give you 10/10 if you show pics with the light all flashy in the dark.


----------



## PaRaDoX

older image, looks about the same


----------



## max302

Back









From the inside:









I think it aint bad considering that I didnt drill a single hole or taken off my motherboard. However, its still a bit too cluttered to my tastes. Changing my DVD's IDE to SATA with an adaptor real soon, and drill thw holes for the motherboard 6 pin something like tomorrow. The SATA cable folded up is also gotta go, getting replaced with a blue 10 incher on the next payday.


----------



## PaRaDoX

7/10, your HD is facing the wrong way :|


----------



## wire

I think I did a decent job. Maybe my next computer case will look better but for my first time cutting holes n' stuff, it turned out alright.


----------



## version2

@wire, interesting job. 9/10

I believe it is also important to consider how easy it is or isn't to add or remove cables. Adding a hard drive, or replacing an IDE cable should be easy.










Although you can't see it, all my unused molex connectors have plastic caps. It makes me happy.


----------



## wire

9/10 nice job. Yea if I add a hard drive it will be easy because I have one power sata connector available to use and all I would need to do is run a sata cable.


----------



## Cold_turkey

10/10 version2, it looks very sexy. pm me some naked pictures of it lol. No really you did a good job on that case.
Heres my first build i did about a week ago. painting it was fun!!
Its one of those antec 900 cases


----------



## _Marciano_

Top Notch ! - 10/10 , 'ave it


----------



## mothow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*








I love the Kingwin KT424 BK WM case.I have one but it dont look that good..lol


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

10/10 for post 1029
I just spent about an hour on this. I just need to get rid of the ribbon cable and I'll be set. Sorry it is so blurry, I had to take it with my mom's point&shoot, which does not like being closer than 10ft from the subject. Don't ask me why...


----------



## _Marciano_

^

7/10 
------------------------------------
* Best I could do ... *










* Note that one of the drives has died so it's not connected ! *


----------



## Metalica732

_Marciano_ 6/10


----------



## charliemack

my submission


----------



## Gensou

^ charliemack
9.9 xD

you should post pics of it in the dark

and love the mirror side panel.


----------



## max302

Click for bigger, with notes, and comments, and stuff.

Drilled some holes, mounted the HDD the other side, routed more cables under the MB. Nice eh? Getting close to something presentable.


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

Better, 9/10


----------



## Hailscott

Mine again!


----------



## Onix

here is my addition to the thread
Before i saw this tread










and after i saw it










I think its a 70% improvement could do more but cant be arsed cutting holes
and gigabyte have poor case design for cable management


----------



## san~man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cold_turkey* 









10/10, but that upper hard drive scares me







(looks like it's touching the mobo, but I'm sure it isn't)


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would say 9.5/10 on the above picture. I'm very picky. I think those cables could've gone much straighter and the big jungle of wires coming out of the PSU...could've organized those just a little bit better so they're not such a jungle (all twisted together like that). All in all a VERY great cable management job. 10x better than my own, lol.


----------



## Syrillian

_Note: Plumbing and loop by CyberDruidPC_


----------



## brandon6199

water cooling just looks so damn cool

9/10


----------



## afzsom

@Syrillian: 8/10

You get -1 point for letting CD have the fun with that case








You get -1 point for keeping that GPU out of the loop.

...


----------



## Starholdest

Syrillian, I don't get it. I've seen a bunch of people saying that they got their water cooling gear from CD, but when I go on his site and into the "Select water cooling gear" part of the site, I don't see any rads, reservoirs etc :s


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon6199* 
water cooling just looks so damn cool

9/10

Aye, agreed... all water cooling is...erm.... cool







. Cool to play with, setup, switch around, play with some more and then to gaze fondly upon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
@Syrillian: 8/10

You get -1 point for letting CD have the fun with that case








You get -1 point for keeping that GPU out of the loop.

...









Hey!.... its a wire-management thread... Waaaah! I want my point back.









....erm... why are you laughing at me...









lol j/k Bro.

yeah... and darn that CD for doing such a stellar job.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starholdest* 
Syrillian, I don't get it. I've seen a bunch of people saying that they got their water cooling gear from CD, but when I go on his site and into the "Select water cooling gear" part of the site, I don't see any rads, reservoirs etc :s

I purchased the case from him via OCN. I got a smashing deal as it included the case, custom front window panel, optical drive, 2 x HDD coolers and the entire cooling loop... FuZion included.









You may have to PM CyberDruid to see about getting individual blocks or cooling components.


----------



## waqasr

Heres mine, i know its a really crappy quality pic but you should be able to make out where the cables are


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

7/10
A little messy at the top.


----------



## rymn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mootin* 









im sure theres a pc in there somwhere









its not my pc realy









jmc hows that good wiring to be honest









You must get great air flow


----------



## Antolen

Here is myne. Note i didnt do any holes or anything in my case and it is like 50$ case....


----------



## JTD92

You have the same PSU and CPU cooler as me. 9/10


----------



## michinmuri

mines not bad. cable management was foremost on my mind when building mine. now i need some new PU's.


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michinmuri*


mines not bad. cable management was foremost on my mind when building mine. now i need some new PU's.










9/10. Nice Management.


----------



## michinmuri

Slade, 10/10. That's mind'blowingly clean! Went behind the ole mobo. I did with a few of mine, too.


----------



## michinmuri

Thanks. One day I'll clean it up a it more, but for now it's fine. Even thouh my moo is an ugly gold color, I wanted to keep it as open as possibble for display. I built my computer for show AND go. Still working on a little of both at the moment.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Not bad michin, 8/10.


----------



## Ihatethedukes




----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*












Very nice! Love all the blue LEDs







Right now i just got one 120mm blue led fan, and thats all my lighting







But its pretty bright at night.

Heres how mine looks, not really as clean as everyone elses but best i can do really:


----------



## wire

I fixed my paint job a little and kinda fixed up the cables. I think it looks pretty good. I could probably fix the cables a little if I felt like using some zip ties. (there sitting on my desk







)


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*











I fixed my paint job a little and kinda fixed up the cables. I think it looks pretty good. I could probably fix the cables a little if I felt like using some zip ties. (there sitting on my desk







)


Can someone tell me how to run all the wires behind your mobo? Cuz i cant seem to do it....cuz i need to clean up my install.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon*


Can someone tell me how to run all the wires behind your mobo? Cuz i cant seem to do it....cuz i need to clean up my install.


A drill and lots of time. Wire you get 9.5/10, really nice job.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon*


Can someone tell me how to run all the wires behind your mobo? Cuz i cant seem to do it....cuz i need to clean up my install.


I cut holes into my case. Heres a pic of what I'm talking about.



















That pic above was before I redid the paint job. As you can tell, it looks pretty crappy.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Considering that my case is unmodded, I don't feel bad at all about my WM anymore. With two measly holes I could eliminate the 24 pin that surrounds the board. and SATA cables.


----------



## michinmuri

dont worry bout that paint job. that's the side no one sees. Other than that nice job. clean inside. take a look at mine. i painted it black to camoflauge the cables. MAybe someday I'll do the drilling thing and route behinde the mobbo. I do have the FPA cable behind the mobo, but that's without the drilling. without futher ado...


----------



## stiffy725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*







wow wow wow. beautiful 10/10 i luv the way you did the atx wiring




























. how did you do that


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'd give the above (michinmuri's rig) about an 8/10...looks good but you can see WAY too many wires. And onto my newest addition to my rig family! Please take it easy on this one guys...this is a generic 250w PSU so the cables aren't exactly the longest to work with as you can tell.....onto the photos!!!

Inside the PC Pic 1









Inside the PC Pic 2









Behind the Motherboard tray (to show what little wires I had to work with)









And finally this beast in action!









What do you guys think? Granted this is just an old rebuild of my Socket 754 rig...but still.


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

9/10 only thing I can think to do is flip the HDD around and run the cable around front.
I have that same mobo (GA-K8NS), good choice.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFlyingWallaby*


9/10 only thing I can think to do is flip the HDD around and run the cable around front.
I have that same mobo (GA-K8NS), good choice.


I would've done that...but the stupid power supply cables are not long enough AT ALL. They're stretched as far as they can go as is. Once I get ahold of a better PSU for this beast I'll probably do that and hide the PSU wires much better.


----------



## spice003




----------



## Double Helix

8.5/10

That silentpipe cooler is cute!


----------



## spice003

yeah i know i'm gonna replace it soon with something better


----------



## Penicilyn

They just don't make AMD motherboards look as sexy









I'll only post mine after I get my DFI-LP UT 790FX M2R


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*












9/10

Very nice.


----------



## spice003

hey thanx SomeDooD, i think thats the best i can do without drilling any holes.


----------



## Thundergod989

I just got my cosmos today







so happy with this case!!

(its a beast though, must weight about 70 lbs with everything in it!!)


----------



## Starholdest

70 lbs? Jesus! Why didn't you route your cables behind the mobo tray?


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*


70 lbs? Jesus! Why didn't you route your cables behind the mobo tray?


had to cut it and didn't have a dremel ready :\\

Either way, the panel design in the back makes it a bit difficult to route wires behind the motherboard, but there are nice ports to the right of the mobo before the front bays, they run all the way from top to bottom and can conceal alot of mess...


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


had to cut it and didn't have a dremel ready :

Either way, the panel design in the back makes it a bit difficult to route wires behind the motherboard, but there are nice ports to the right of the mobo before the front bays, they run all the way from top to bottom and can conceal alot of mess...


Cut holes?! WHY! All I would do is tuck your PSU cables in the hole behind the PSU, and then run them behind the mobo tray and come out the big slit that runs down the whole side of the case (parallel to the motherboard).


----------



## SHiZNiLTi




----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*












7 for cables, mainly because the angle is bad and can't see your work.
10.5 for colors. That thing is GORGEOUS!


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Thanks, I'll take some new pics soon. I just installed the below Gemini II with (2) matching A.C.Ryan UV reactive Green/Blue Blackfire 120mm fans on it, now I have (5) 120mm matching fans...


----------



## silt

Here's mine







How do You like it ,huh ?


----------



## _Marciano_

^

What PSU is that ?


----------



## silt

Molex cases :

http://angela.pl/index.php?action=To...37&cat=7&cat2=

and those "wire cases"

http://angela.pl/index.php?action=To...13&cat=7&cat2=


----------



## _Marciano_

yeah i know but i just wonder what psu you have , some tagan or cheiftech ? i know they're " famous " in Poland


----------



## silt

Sorry , we also call "PSU" those shining wires







.

I've got Chieftec 420W this one with 2 coolers . They're quite famous probably because of quite good price and quality , but by the way I had to change one of the coolers ... I heard annoying noise of the bearings.

Why are you asking about the most boring part of my PC







? It's grey and so on . In general nothing intresting ,is it ?


----------



## _Marciano_

thats exactly why im asking , it just attracts ur attention coz its just " different " from the rest









BTW input your system spec here


----------



## hangemhi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*












lmao, i didn't know you could lap your case


----------



## ericeod

Here are some pics from my Cooler Master 690:




























The 120mm fans fit snuggly under the top platics. I had to cut away the plastic slats under the wire mesh, but with a little tweaking of the wire mesh, the fans fit perfectly. I then mounted the 240 RAD inside the case and mounted the fans via the provided RAD screws, through the top of the case's frame into the RAD itself. I used door and window sealing foam trip to create a seal between the RAD and the fans. My system at 1.45v vcore loads at Â°54C, and at 1.38v vcore, loads at 48Â°C. There is plenty of clearance for the RAD and the barbs.

This case was great to work with!


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starholdest* 
Cut holes?! WHY! All I would do is tuck your PSU cables in the hole behind the PSU, and then run them behind the mobo tray and come out the big slit that runs down the whole side of the case (parallel to the motherboard).









I would have to cut it as the provisions for running wires behind the mobo tray are slim... literally







I wouldn't be able to get the rear panel on if I had all the wires running on the backside..


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thundergod989* 
I would have to cut it as the provisions for running wires behind the mobo tray are slim... literally







I wouldn't be able to get the rear panel on if I had all the wires running on the backside..

Ahh yes...I just heard this on another review forum...dam that sucks


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starholdest* 
Ahh yes...I just heard this on another review forum...dam that sucks









well you can but you have to cut


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hangemhi* 
lmao, i didn't know you could lap your case









its not lapped, just aluminum+ camera flash= lapped


----------



## msmolt

here my cable mess

all stuck behind hidden floor

The face lift before and after paint


----------



## brandon6199

dude... lol

thats insane, you cant even SEE any wires at all









10/10


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi* 









please give me the names of those fans and those wires and those cathodes.

i want.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Agreed....10/10 for post #1095. GREAT cable management!


----------



## msmolt

thanks guy. what i did was take some board stand offs and some plexiglass and made a fake floor the same high as the M/B then painted it black all the wiring is in the new plexiglass HD tray (also fully enclosed with two 60mm fans housing my 2 160s in raid 0 And my DvD) and under the fake floor. the HD is half in the floor and half out. In the bottom not Sean in pic is a Mirror cut to fit and shows the hole board and new X1950XT card (not in pic) from a different view. Makes the case look twice as big with two M/Bs


----------



## msmolt

here's my lady's case. rattle caned Purple met inside blue met out side (my first attempt making hidden floor) half floor made out of metal
I rerouted the PSU wire out the other side of the PSU
all wire sleeved in yellow heat-shrink or painted



here I took a cig liter that had lit ed dolphins and cut them in the front of the case witch shows HD movement in red and power on in blue they show purple


----------



## brandon6199

before:



after:



its kinda the best i can do, i just need to get rid of that ugly IDE cable and replace my drives with SATA, but ill do that later


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon6199* 
before:



after:



its kinda the best i can do, i just need to get rid of that ugly IDE cable and replace my drives with SATA, but ill do that later









I'd give yours a solid 7/10 but that's ONLY because I like the look of them Zalman coolers (I don't however like their cooling, lol). Work on making those cables run straighter...and for god sakes man, go behind the motherboard!!! There's tons of room back there for spare cables! And the cathode controls can be hidden quite easily anywhere. Not too bad, definitely an improvement from before.

EDIT: Oh yeah...zip ties FTW my friend!


----------



## brandon6199

Its actually my first time doing this









And I did put alot of the wires behind the motherboard


----------



## Cer[v]3r

<3 brandon6199

you make me want to cut my last vein and black my eyes.. zomg im so emo.


----------



## Metalica732

What do you guys think?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 

What do you guys think?

1/10


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
1/10

***ot


----------



## Heru

@Metalica: Woah. Very offensive... lol, and you spelled it wrong.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
***ot









Bloodyhell m8, I'm going to cut myself









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
@Metalica: Woah. Very offensive... lol, and you spelled it wrong.

Hey, whats up with your 12" floppy dongle?


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
@Metalica: Woah. Very offensive... lol, and you spelled it wrong.

When i wrote that i was talking to jack on the phone and he did that on purpose .


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
Hey, whats up with your 12" floppy dongle?

Long, strong and down to get the BIOS flashing on.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Long, strong and down to get the BIOS flashing on.

GAH! Early nineties reference


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
When i wrote that i was talking to jack on the phone and he did that on purpose .

I never picked up the phone....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Long, strong and down to get the BIOS flashing on.

Nice, how about you stick that right up in my Floppy drive? Yeah.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
Nice, how about you stick that right up in my Floppy drive? Yeah.

It's USB you sicko.


----------



## Kopi

You like?


----------



## zamorak411

ahh crt


----------



## Metalica732

Why does no one rate my cables on the previous page it makes me sad


----------



## BeanymanJC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


Why does no one rate my cables on the previous page it makes me sad










Just for you, I give you a 6.5/10


----------



## svtfmook

it's pretty messy, i have a lot of cables in there and i need to drill this case out to route them better


----------



## Kopi

8/10 - svt! Very nice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*











You like?


4 people posted after me and never rated..


----------



## rebelll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
8/10 - svt! Very nice

4 people posted after me and never rated..

cleannn man

10/10

updated mines


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
8/10 - svt! Very nice

4 people posted after me and never rated..

Well cause you really can't see the inside of your case. It's all dark and it's hard to judge that way.


----------



## msmolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
8/10 - svt! Very nice

4 people posted after me and never rated..

you can put it on my desk anytime man. now go lay down


----------



## caos800

rebell: I'm not one to comment, but the cables look pretty clean 8.5/10 (lack of contrast and darkness make it kind of hard to see)

So I've tried pushing some cables out of the way and clearing some things up a bit, but I don't really know what else I can do with a smallish case:










Any tips and recommendations would be great! (especially about the IDE cables, but not by getting rid of them)


----------



## wire

It's alright. I would give it more of a 7.5


----------



## Gamer555

my power supply cable won't squage in the back


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
8/10 - svt! Very nice

4 people posted after me and never rated..

Looked at it again, and 10/10 from what I can see. Looks really clean.


----------



## Johnmocc

people need to round their IDE cables


----------



## Blowie




----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*











You like?


i do 9/10


----------



## Marin

I spent awhile hiding all the cables behind the mobo tray and putting the side panel back on. There isn't a lot of space behind the mobo tray for cables. Anyway, here it is:


----------



## Metalica732

The only cable really sticking out is the power to my 8800 everything is against the wall

Hey "Marin" where do you hide your ide cables to go to your Optical drives? 9/10 and do you have an intake fan or is that it?


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
The only cable really sticking out is the power to my 8800 everything is against the wall

Hey "Marin" where do you hide your ide cables to go to your Optical drives? 9/10 and do you have an intake fan or is that it?

Err. He has a SATA Optical drive :s


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 


Hey "Marin" where do you hide your ide cables to go to your Optical drives? 9/10 and do you have an intake fan or is that it?
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Starholdest is right, its a sata cable.

And there are 3 intake fans. You can fully see the blue one which is clipped to the front of the removables drive case. And behind it you can see the blue glow of the second intake fan.

The third intake fan is on the bottom "wind tunnel" section.

And I still have the 2 stock Tricools attached to the back.

The 2 intake fans on the removable drive case really help. It lowered my GPU's temperature from 60 to 50 c. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

I am holding out on watercooling because I rather get the Antec 1200 when it comes out and not have to mod my p180 to fit a radiator inside.

Total fans : 5 (7 if Freezer 7 Pro and Corsair Dominator are included)


----------



## Metalica732

lol didn't notice that it was a sata Optical drive, just so used to seeing IDE cables flappin around everywehre







So let me ask you about those two fans you have in front. You have the intake and the one mounted on the HDD cage. So have One Tri Cool left and another Very VERY VERY slow coolermaster fan so if i put the coolermaster fan in front the part nearest to the case would it imped airflow or should, blah blah here is what i wanted to ask should the faster fan be in the front of the case intaking air or should it be where the cage is, in that case the slower fan will be the one intaking air initially?


----------



## wire

I fixed it a little as I had some lining around the holes that Run N' Gun sent me. Sorry for the bad quality as this camera isn't that great.


----------



## wigseryc

New round IDE cable.. Thought i'd put it in for review an all that.

More of a "rate my dust collection" though. In serious need of a cleanout.


----------



## wire

Wigseryc, I would give that a 7.5/10 because of the dust and some loose cables.


----------



## Showbizz

Whats up P180 crew







Rating? I'm not done yet BTW, just ordered cpu cooler.


----------



## wire

For a P180, thats a 10/10


----------



## Showbizz

Yes, thanks man. I'm going to try to tuck a little more when I install my tuniq 120. I have mad wire behind the mobo panel. It does take a while to spread them out, I really like the extra raised slots they put on that inner mobo panel.


----------



## 44cal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Showbizz*













Where is that tubing from man? it looks the bee's knees! such a nice way to hide stuff.


----------



## ericeod

Wow, great job on the cable management^^

I just rebuilt my brother's PC. He has the Antec P180 case which is a real challenge to do a clean cable install. 
Here is what I did:



























I used a dremel to notch out some areas on the backside of the MB tray. For cable management you've got to have a dremel!


----------



## Showbizz

Thanks guys. Nice wiring on that P180 too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *44cal* 
Where is that tubing from man? it looks the bee's knees! such a nice way to hide stuff.

Got if from a hardware store, get the good stuff thats soft and flexible.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnmocc* 
people need to round their IDE cables

No, just need to upgrade to SATA


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
lol didn't notice that it was a sata Optical drive, just so used to seeing IDE cables flappin around everywehre







So let me ask you about those two fans you have in front. You have the intake and the one mounted on the HDD cage. So have One Tri Cool left and another Very VERY VERY slow coolermaster fan so if i put the coolermaster fan in front the part nearest to the case would it imped airflow or should, blah blah here is what i wanted to ask should the faster fan be in the front of the case intaking air or should it be where the cage is, in that case the slower fan will be the one intaking air initially?

They should be the same the speed but if they can't you can have the faster fan sucking in the air and the slower fan blowing it in.

But I would recommend buying some new fans, it cost me $24 on newegg and it lowered my GPU temps down 10 C


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon*


No, just need to upgrade to SATA











Giz money and we will









Jeez....


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

New photos









Lights On W/ Flash








Lights On W/o Flash








Ghetto Gfx mod...








And just because everyone else has been doing, i am going to end this post with a







and here it is:


----------



## msmolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign* 
New photos












thats real nice man good job







9/10


----------



## Soya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


Wow, great job on the cable management^^

I just rebuilt my brother's PC. He has the Antec P180 case which is a real challenge to do a clean cable install. 
Here is what I did:











I really like the looks of the Tuniq with the fan mount switched around, perhaps I'll do that to mine


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Not very a good idea, as it blocks airflow.

Edit: Nevermind, i'm an idiot I didn't see the top exhaust.


----------



## Soya

Um, pretty sure it won't? It's not blocking anything different.


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soya*


Um, pretty sure it won't? It's not blocking anything different.


You want the tuniq tower to creater a wind tunnel with your exhaust fan, otherwise it will screw up airflow, as the air has no where to go once it leaves the tuniq tower and it just kinda stays there.

Edit: Nevermind, i'm an idiot, I didnt see the top exhaust fan







. I was thinkin about it being mounted in a armor case.


----------



## BrinNutz

Haven't posted in awhile...Best I can do considering the short length of cables and the huge span of the case..
Sorry for not taking off the side panel...Just snapped a quick one.









And probably one of the cleanest backsides...=)


----------



## Johnmocc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon* 
No, just need to upgrade to SATA









word haha


----------



## pioneerisloud

Post 1154:

Front side:
I'd give you a SOLID 8/10...maybe 8.5. The wires need to run straighter for me to give a higher rating than that personally...not diagonal like they are. Looks as good or better than mine though!

Backside:
Dude that gets a 10/10. Now make your front side look like that!


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*







plz rate my pore done cable management (don't mind the bubbles, got that solved !)


----------



## microman

oh yeah check this out! yeah you know that looks good


----------



## Showbizz

Thats a pretty damn good reverse tuck. Still looks bad ass.


----------



## Syrillian

microman... erm... I dunno what to say...









Here's me latest.


----------



## microman

haha its totally temporary my rig was down for a while so i had the loops all pulled apart as soon as i can get an 8pin extension i will make it right


----------



## Burn

Why not


----------



## 8800Gamer

http://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scn0308dj8.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6569/dscn0309gi2.jpg
http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/7070/dscn0310wy8.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6813/dscn0311wv9.jpg
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/2585/dscn0312gv8.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5828/dscn0313zy0.jpg


----------



## max302

6/10. It ain't horrible, but it needs some work. Drilling and routing PSU wires, maybe?


----------



## Burn

Anyone care to have a look at mine?


----------



## 8800Gamer

It has holes on the side since I have the latest revision, I don't have the time to route them through the back.


----------



## endo

here it was to begin with.









here it is now. still not the way i want it but close.


----------



## BrinNutz

Burn,

How about turning your HDD's around to hide the wiring?!?!

You can do a little better there near your pump. That 4-pin wire to your mobo, is there enough room behind your mobo to run it underneath?


----------



## Burn

Can't turn the HDD's around because I run out of space with the SATA connectors







Maybe now that I have right-angle connectors I could give it a go...Hmmm









RE the 4-pin, I'll give it a go, but I can't guarantee anything. I wish I had one of those Ultra cables that was flat black and really small :\\ That would be perfect for the location.


----------



## Metalica732

@Burn why did you cover the intake to cool the HDD's? I'm confuzled










Also what is RAID 10, I've never heard of it?

Also a good tip would be to get rid of your front panel of your Sound Blaster because i never used mines so i have no idea what you could be using your's for there for removing that ribben cable coming from your audigy.

Also do that ghetto mod on your IDE cables wehre you cut down the center of eat part of the IDE cable and fold them together to make em look like a sata cable


----------



## Burn

It's a filter, I covered the fan to keep dust out









RAID10 is a RAID on top of a RAID, so Striping on top of mirroring







Requires four drives.

That's a floppy cable you see on the motherboard, not the audigy front panel


----------



## lightsource




----------



## pioneerisloud

Can't see much except a fan, lol. Please lower your resolution a bit on those pics.


----------



## ejams

Or get a 2560xXXXX capable monitor =P
Yes it is a bit hard to see considering it's alot bigger then my resolution so you can't see it all at once


----------



## BrinNutz

I see them just fine...Y'all need bigger monitors..

1920x1080 37" LCD FTW!!!!


----------



## lightsource

Sorry about that...


----------



## pioneerisloud

That looks pretty clean. I'd say 8.5-9 / 10. The wires need to run a little bit straighter, but I'm picky about that. Love the wire loom job. Other than straightness, looks pretty clean.

EDIT: Thank you for resizing. Not everyone has the money to blow on monitors. I'm personally stuck at 1440x900.....not a problem but I'd rather spend what little money I do get on better parts, not a better monitor. That's just me though.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
microman... erm... I dunno what to say...









Here's me latest.











That thing is GORGEOUS. I love the dim orange glow.


----------



## whe3ls

mine heres mine rate me plz


----------



## talntid

Sorry for bad camera quality. Everything except the video card (awaiting arrival) is hooked up.


----------



## carholmes

Heres mine.


----------



## wire

10/10 ^


----------



## ail45

agreed thats just gorgeous.

edit: only i say is your dtek is sideways


----------



## carholmes

Wow thanks guys. Yea it is sideways, but the outlet is up so no bubbles will collect.


----------



## Bokomaster

Forget 10/10 I'd give it an 11/10. That's an amazing job you did there and you should be very proud of it.


----------



## Metalica732

stuning Absolutly STUNNING! Great job with the cables. But wait where are the cables? 12/10


----------



## carholmes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


But wait where are the cables?


Thanks a bunch guys. Metalica732, right here:








Yea the the front is nice and neat and the back is a total mess.


----------



## Starholdest

Did you cut that hole in the mobo tray or did it come like that? What air cooler did you have before that; and what temps did you get with it?

Thanks!


----------



## WuNgUn

Nice work Slade...
I see you mount your HDD's backwards from the way I mount mine. Damn! Why didn't I think of that!?
What about your CDROM and floppy? I don't use a floppy, but my CD is IDE, and hell to hide!
That's a Gateway chassis? Does it have provisions (holes) on the tray to pass the wiring thru?


----------



## BLKKROW

sorry for the blurryness

Bottom half:









Top half:









And please excuse the stock cooler once the funds arrive i will purchase a Ultra120ex With a Fm121


----------



## SomeDooD

carholmes, very nice cable management!

10/10.


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WuNgUn*


Nice work Slade...
I see you mount your HDD's backwards from the way I mount mine. Damn! Why didn't I think of that!?
What about your CDROM and floppy? I don't use a floppy, but my CD is IDE, and hell to hide!
That's a Gateway chassis? Does it have provisions (holes) on the tray to pass the wiring thru?


That isn't a Gateway chassis, it's a Kingwin KT-424 Black edition. I don't know about the holes in the mobo tray, though, sorry.


----------



## carholmes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starholdest* 
Did you cut that hole in the mobo tray or did it come like that? What air cooler did you have before that; and what temps did you get with it?

Thanks!

No I made the holes, just a quick hack job with the trusty dremel. Before I had the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and my temps were 32C idle/40C load. But I had a little contact issue because the heatpipes would hit the top of my ram. Now my temps are better especially my GPU temps.


----------



## whe3ls

ok lets try again


----------



## wire

8.5/10


----------



## Showbizz

Just put in my Tuniq, lines up nice with the fans. Moved some wires around, closed off the bottom chamber.


----------



## pioneerisloud

9/10 ^^^ I'm real particular about giving out 10's, lol. Looks real nice with that loom job you did. Now if you could make them run just a little bit straighter...I'd be giving a 10 on that one. Real nice work!


----------



## eXtr3m3

Well heres my rig...tomorrow i'm going to get a new one...everyghing will be changed exept the case







.What do you guyz think?
[img=http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/7528/dsc01637wr5.th.jpg]


----------



## CWell1337

^6.5/10

Yeah I didn't really spend too much time on cable management. I was too excited to get my first Intel installed!


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'd give you a 6/10. Doesn't look like you did any management at all. Looks like you just hooked it up and went, lol. Could prove to look real nice though with some zip ties and patience.


----------



## Microx256

http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2836/overviewbh0.jpg
yeah.. i know it sucks, but its good for me as long as it stays cool and quiet


----------



## JaX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microx256*


http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2836/overviewbh0.jpg
yeah.. i know it sucks, but its good for me as long as it stays cool and quiet










lol @ the fiber optics on top









but yea pretty ghastly, about 5/10

Heres mine updated with new stuff.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaX*


lol @ the fiber optics on top









but yea pretty ghastly, about 5/10

Heres mine updated with new stuff.

<<IMAGE>>


nice setup, 9/10









LOL i just noticed the fiber optics there on my pic








actualy they are not on the top of my computer, they are on the top of my right speaker









http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/4...0071097zd5.jpg


----------



## Starholdest

Yikes, JaX. I think you can do a lot better. Here's my current Sorprano setup:


----------



## JaX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*


Yikes, JaX. I think you can do a lot better. Here's my current Sorprano setup:











Wow nice, It actually looks alot similar to how my computer used to be, I actually thought someone had got a pic of my computer for a second there.

9/10

And I know mines still a bit of a mess, some of the headers such as the USB are in weird places though so sometimes they're a bit difficult to hide. I am planning on sleeving those header cables next time I mess with the comp, It just requires I take out the motherboard etc. I would also turn the HDD's around but there isn't enough space on the other side with the fan and cables getting in the way, The only way would be to put them both at the top in the floppy bays but then they're sitting on top of each other and would heat up alot.


----------



## Unl33t

yes... this *IS* a joke


----------



## Refresh




----------



## JaX

Ok well I think this is quite an improvement.


----------



## Gensou

Need serious help cleaning up cables.


----------



## wire

Refresh 7.5/10

JaX 10/10

Gensou 9/10


----------



## hangemhi

rate my first actual cable job please.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hangemhi* 
rate my first actual cable job please.

9/10


----------



## Gensou

Hangemhi: 10/10


----------



## Deezle98

9.5/10.
Here's mine, nothing super great, best that can be done with the case being stock, I want to flip the hard drives around the other way to hide the cables.


----------



## Spud387

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hangemhi*


rate my first actual cable job please.


wow 10/10 great job


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hangemhi*


rate my first actual cable job please.


That's a Selectodude Cable job 10/10 Can you post hte back of your case? Where the cables are hidden


----------



## Showbizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


9/10 ^^^ I'm real particular about giving out 10's, lol. Looks real nice with that loom job you did. Now if you could make them run just a little bit straighter...I'd be giving a 10 on that one. Real nice work!


I made a little plate w/ grommets to support some wires. The first case on this page is awesome, 10/10 for sure, nice tuck.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Showbizz*


I made a little plate w/ grommets to support some wires. The first case on this page is awesome, 10/10 for sure, nice tuck.





















Wow. Very nice management with them sata wires and sleeving. I'd love to do something like that, but im to impatient


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Showbizz*


I made a little plate w/ grommets to support some wires. The first case on this page is awesome, 10/10 for sure, nice tuck.


Wow....







11/10. Great job!!! Rep+ for such a nice job.


----------



## Showbizz

Thanks much







This is my first PC I built, wire tucking is tedious but looks good.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Yeah you DEFINITELY have a 10/10 in my books now. And I don't hand those out very often. Hell my own cable management is maybe an 8/10 and that's being generous to myself cuz its mine, lol. VERY nice work there. You know, I did something VERY similar to that with my home server, just not nearly as nice and straight.

And this may not be a very good thread for this since you didn't really help anybody, lol....but that management job deserves some rep! Great job! Now make sure all your future builds are as nicely done as that....WOW!!!


----------



## Deezle98

OK, I turned the hard drives around now. Will someone actually rate them this time?


----------



## brandon6199

id say thats a 9/10, nice job









by the way, is your E6550 @ 3.2ghz stable?


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon6199*


id say thats a 9/10, nice job









by the way, is your E6550 @ 3.2ghz stable?


Thanks, and no its not very stable at 3.2GHz yet...


----------



## Refresh

Showbizz, why are there 3 sticks of RAM?


----------



## wire

I would give you a 9.5/10 also.


----------



## Deezle98

Wow thanks, I really didn't think it was that great (I think I have OCD sometimes







)... I know I can make it better if I start hacking on the case but I haven't gotten around to it...


----------



## vigilante

Ya not the greatest, but when i get a new mobo ill be able to change everything around


----------



## Showbizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Yeah you DEFINITELY have a 10/10 in my books now. And I don't hand those out very often. Hell my own cable management is maybe an 8/10 and that's being generous to myself cuz its mine, lol. VERY nice work there. You know, I did something VERY similar to that with my home server, just not nearly as nice and straight.

And this may not be a very good thread for this since you didn't really help anybody, lol....but that management job deserves some rep! Great job! Now make sure all your future builds are as nicely done as that....WOW!!!

Thanks alot man. Yeah I'm show boatin my cable managment, but I did put some effort into it. I did the same thing for my WiFi antenna, drilled out a hole through the top fan cover, w/ grommet too.

Quote:

Showbizz, why are there 3 sticks of RAM? 
Windows XP 32 Bit, wish I could run a mac OS.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vigilante* 
Ya not the greatest, but when i get a new mobo ill be able to change everything around

I'll give you a 6.5/10. It's not terrible, but once you get your new mobo, hopefully it looks a lot nicer.


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I'll give you a 6.5/10. It's not terrible, but once you get your new mobo, hopefully it looks a lot nicer.

I second that 6.5/10


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Thought you guys could rate mine, i'm also looking for some good stuff to tidy it up with.

Wanted: Case Tidying Materials


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackMcIntyre* 
Thought you guys could rate mine, i'm also looking for some good stuff to tidy it up with.

6/10. I would try to run the cables a little nicer. What I mean is maybe run them behind the motherboard or tuck some of the cables into the hard drive bays or something.


----------



## biftek

The thing circled in white is no longer there, i forgot to tape it to the back when i took the picture.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biftek*


The thing circled in white is no longer there, i forgot to tape it to the back when i took the picture.


8/10


----------



## vigilante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hangemhi*


rate my first actual cable job please.


9.5/10


----------



## vigilante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biftek*


The thing circled in white is no longer there, i forgot to tape it to the back when i took the picture.


8/10


----------



## hangemhi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


That's a Selectodude Cable job 10/10 Can you post hte back of your case? Where the cables are hidden


Thank you everyone, i thought i was gonna get killed for cable management. i will post pics on the back of my case soon, i even have a bulge in it.


----------



## darcness

Just got done doing some case mods (mild) and some major wire management on my Cooler Master Centurion 5. I was thinking about getting a new case, but after doing some work on the old gal, I think I really like it. Cable management was a ***** but cutting some new holes in the mobo tray and running wires back there made it a lot easier. My backside panel is actually pushed out a bit, but nothing noticeable. I may cut some more holes in the tray where the 24 pin, sata cables, IDE cable and water cooling power lines come in/out. Would make it nearly 100% hidden that way.

Minor case mods are the 80mm exhaust vent on top (fan won't fit with water cooling installed), 80mm fan on window (installing 120mm soon) and the flat black paint on the inner chassis (my favorite by far). I also put an 80mm fan in the unused 5 1/4 bays blowing over my RAM and north bridge because without a CPU fan they needed a little extra airflow.


----------



## vigilante

darcness- 9.5/10


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'd say 8.5/10. Those cables need to run much straighter. I personally don't mind if they are somewhat visible like they are in yours.....but they have to be ran straighter to look nice. Very nice work so far. Might want to look into some little 1" square sticky things at Home Depot that you can run zip ties through. They work wonders! Or you could just make some holes in your mobo tray, lol. Either way good job so far...hope you try to make them a little bit nicer...you'll be getting 9's and 10's if you run them just a little nicer.


----------



## hangemhi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hangemhi*


rate my first actual cable job please.


here is the backside of my case for people who wanted to see it.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hangemhi* 
here is the backside of my case for people who wanted to see it.

All I gotta say is interesting idea with the electrical tape. I personally don't see the point in seeing the backside of the case. Who sees it normally anyways? Nobody! Heck I don't even see the backside of mine.....and I have mine open all the time. There's nothing back there, so why does it matter? I dunno...maybe they just wanted to see how many cables you've got behind there? But IMO, on cable management the only thing that matters is airflow and how it looks from where you can see it. If you can't see the wires, they don't matter.


----------



## darcness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


All I gotta say is interesting idea with the electrical tape. I personally don't see the point in seeing the backside of the case. Who sees it normally anyways? Nobody! Heck I don't even see the backside of mine.....and I have mine open all the time. There's nothing back there, so why does it matter? I dunno...maybe they just wanted to see how many cables you've got behind there? But IMO, on cable management the only thing that matters is airflow and how it looks from where you can see it. If you can't see the wires, they don't matter.


This is true, but sometimes it's cool to see. It shows people who don't understand how this whole "cable management" works how to do it. Before I came around OCN I had no idea about hiding cables back there. Now I've jumped on board and do the same thing. Not to mention I'm just curious like that, enjoy seeing how many cables others have stuffed behind there. Lol.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darcness*


This is true, but sometimes it's cool to see. It shows people who don't understand how this whole "cable management" works how to do it. Before I came around OCN I had no idea about hiding cables back there. Now I've jumped on board and do the same thing. Not to mention I'm just curious like that, enjoy seeing how many cables others have stuffed behind there. Lol.










Lol, yeah same here. If you come across my rate my cables post on here somewhere....I think I included before and afters. My idea of cable management was zip ties and in the hard drive bays. I had no clue you could go behind the mobo for anything. Now I'm PROUD of my wire management work on all my rigs.


----------



## iandroo888

haha. i didnt see this post till after i did cable management. i just did a little trial and error. never seen the cables taped in the back like that.. even though i did that before seeing this thread.. before i thought, man that looks ghetto.. then i look at pix here, more happy now haha =D


----------



## Dillmiester

Finally got some pictures of the rig up what do you guys think I couldnt figure out witch pics to put I have a few others.


----------



## Evostance

I cant get it any neater and I dont want to cut my case up. I would get some cable sleeves but there arnt any UV ones wide enough for the cable bundle, and no, them cables are not long enough to go behind the mobo. Also that spiral wire at the top isnt there


----------



## Syrillian

Dillmiester... I'll give ya 8/10.

That is some really nice work you did on the interior. The only change that I would make would be to sleeve all the wiring (-1), and run them in bundles (-1).

.... but I'm a picky biatch....

Looks great man.


----------



## wire

Evostance, I'll give you a 6.5/10. Try maybe using zip ties to help get the cables neater.


----------



## Evostance

Yeh im looking to get some cable braiding but i cant find any wide enough. Heres my idea

I can get some black braiding which will fit around them cables, then I can get some springs used for WC pipes and put them around the black braiding. What you think?


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Yeh im looking to get some cable braiding but i cant find any wide enough. Heres my idea

I can get some black braiding which will fit around them cables, then I can get some springs used for WC pipes and put them around the black braiding. What you think?


I think it'll help make the wire job look cleaner.


----------



## msmolt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


All I gotta say is interesting idea with the electrical tape. I personally don't see the point in seeing the backside of the case. Who sees it normally anyways? Nobody! Heck I don't even see the backside of mine.....and I have mine open all the time. There's nothing back there, so why does it matter? I dunno...maybe they just wanted to see how many cables you've got behind there? But IMO, on cable management the only thing that matters is airflow and how it looks from where you can see it. If you can't see the wires, they don't matter.


I'm with you here. Only reason to hide cables is for a clean look and good air flow. what better place to put them then hide them behind the back panel. No need showing that mess no one sees it


----------



## Dillmiester

Actually I had it looking way better than that, I had those cables behind the hdd bundled together with wire loom but I took it out a while ago I really wanted to finally get some pics thrown up here of it. Im gonna work on it though now that you mentioned that Syrillian.


----------



## Xombie

Hm just a few pics.

Spent a while on it, so I hope you like. (OCD ofc.)

No place to hide the wires, so I organized them as best as I could.

First build.


----------



## wire

Xombie 9/10 The only thing would be to run them behind the motherboard, but for how you have it in the pictures, it looks really nice.


----------



## justarealguy

hows that for my first build?


----------



## Syrillian

justarealguy.... hmmm... I'd say 7.5/10 (imho that is good for a First Build - mine looked like a bowl of spaghetti).

imho you did very well by lashing the cable bundles to a bulkhead. The wiring runs in combined bands and they are nicely grouped.

Sleeving cables improves the overall "look" of the case's innards.

Well done!


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


hows that for my first build?










awesome


----------



## Metalica732

6/10 and that's the reason I always tell everybody to buy a Modular Power Supply. Also why did you buy that big of a case for that small of a system?


----------



## carl25

Wow, the fan was actually running. Weird
Any tips on how to clean it up ? damn sonata 2


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcness* 
This is true, but sometimes it's cool to see. *It shows people who don't understand how this whole "cable management" works how to do it. Before I came around OCN I had no idea about hiding cables back there. Now I've jumped on board and do the same thing.* Not to mention I'm just curious like that, enjoy seeing how many cables others have stuffed behind there. Lol.









I agree, I never even thought of cleaning up wires till I joined here. I'll get pics of mine up soon.


----------



## repo_man

Quick shot of mine. Its a HP a462 comp salvaged from the junkyard. Cleaned it all up and stuff, what do ya think for a first time? Excuse the crappy resolution, camera phone


----------



## wire

9.5/10 repo_man. Only other thing would to run them behind motherboard but you really don't need to.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


9.5/10 repo_man. Only other thing would to run them behind motherboard but you really don't need to.


Thanks, and they're ran under the mobo mount panel. Its a tight fit in the stock case so I didnt have room under the mobo.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Thanks, and they're ran under the mobo mount panel. Its a tight fit in the stock case so I didnt have room under the mobo.

Yea, I looked at it again and I would give you a 10/10 on that case. I honestly don't know what else I would do to change it. Good job.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


6/10 and that's the reason I always tell everybody to buy a Modular Power Supply. Also why did you buy that big of a case for that small of a system?


I bought that sucker thinking I will overclock the [email protected]#$ out of my CPU...And I want to put a big ol' GTX or GTS (revision)...and I did't like the looks of an antec900....

I could always return the OCZ and get a modular power supply, is it really that much better?


----------



## ericeod

Here's the best I could do while mounting the 240mm rad inside the case:


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Yea, I looked at it again and I would give you a 10/10 on that case. I honestly don't know what else I would do to change it. Good job.










Thanks man!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


Here's the best I could do while mounting the 240mm rad inside the case:


GREAT job! I would give it a 10/10...but there's a few wires you could've done better with. So I'll say 9.5 / 10. I can see crooked SATA wires and some sort of power wiring behind your tubes that could be ran under the board. All in all, it looks freakin awesome...I'd be PROUD to have that rig. But if you're wanting it to be absolutely perfect, hide them wires just a LITTLE bit better and run them more straight.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


6/10 *and that's the reason I always tell everybody to buy a Modular Power Supply*. Also why did you buy that big of a case for that small of a system?


Did you ever wonder why PC P&C doesn't have a modular PSU? Because they're not that good


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Did you ever wonder why PC P&C doesn't have a modular PSU? Because they're not that good









That's really not true anymore these days with high quality models from Silverstone or similar.

I still disapprove of modular PSUs because they tend to cause more clutter and cost more. A little work and wires can be managed in any case. Except mine, because I don't care.


----------



## WuNgUn

Here's my "King Snake"! 1/2", 3/8" and 1/4" tubing...
Before:










After:










I need 24" SATA cables to hide the one that wouldn't reach behind, and reroute the Molex for the pump...forgot about it when I was slotting the MB tray


----------



## iandroo888

For those who wants to see how cables can be put in the back. No flaming posts! im posting for the people who wants to know how other poeple do it >.<"










was pretty hard to reroute those cables. very hard to flex.. im actually pretty happy i got it that "organized"










redid cables and added two 80mm fans tied to 5.25" bay. dropped temp like 10C load !! =] but all fans were on high.. little noisy..


----------



## justarealguy

Before (this was posted earlier)


















After



















So how am I doing?


----------



## Burn

@ iandroo- Thank you for sharing pictures of the back side! I haven't seen too many that show how to do stuff in the back, it really does help









@ realguy, looking good! I like the setup and the cables look very clean


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


@ realguy, looking good! I like the setup and the cables look very clean










Thanks bro...took me 2hrs to re-do those cables, hope it was worth it!


----------



## iandroo888

im not sure if its due to the new cable management i did. or maybe it was the two 80mm i put on the 5.25" bay. my temps load dropped 10C.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well when I did my management job...my temps dropped about 6-7 degrees off load. It all depends on how bad your management was before and how good it is now. And adding fans...if installed properly will lower temps as well.


----------



## darwing

Finally got down to it cause i had to toss a new HD in there and since this thread inspired me so much here is the before and after

before:









and After:









what you think?


----------



## repo_man

Darwing, looking alot better! Is there anyway to run the mobo power plug behind the side panel? That would get a large chunk of that out of the way. Other than that, looks great. A big improvement!


----------



## iandroo888

pretty good darwing!

on some psu's the mobo power plug may not be long enough go behind (like mine) =[

pioneer. the cable management before hand wasnt bad. i dont thinkt it would be the cables last time.. i know its the two 80mm fans i added. they suck in air from the front of the case over memory thru cpu hsf and out the back..

only thing im thinkin about doin is putting the top mid fan as intake and the top rear fan as exhaust. anyone know if thats a goood idea? (its a CM 690 case)


----------



## darwing

Thanks boys!! I will try to figure out if I am able to put my power cables around the back, it's looking pretty tight though but I GOTTA GET IT CLEANER!!! hahahaha

you guys all inspired me to so it properly and keep it real respectable









*sniff* I love you guys!!


----------



## Marin

I'll try to get better pics, but here it is again.


http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/2703...t-sli-rig.html


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I'll try to get better pics, but here it is again.


http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/2703...t-sli-rig.html

Nice, I'll give it 10/10. And yes, I didn't try to do any cable management, it's only temporary until I mount my tuniq tower. Then I'll actually try to manage things. Also, this is before I put in my 8800gts and cm 550w psu.


----------



## bluedevil

Ewe.....3/10....


----------



## Metalica732

Wow marin. Hey do you have any HDD's in the top HDD cage or not? And what's the point of having that cage there if you don't have HDD's in there
is it there to cool your GFX card? Also about the Icage did you have to put those side rales on it or not? and which bay is your optical drive in?


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Ewe.....3/10....

LOLZ the cables are connected AHHA


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Ewe.....3/10....

Thanks, I try. It kinda looks better after I put in a new psu and gfx card, but far from good. I'll really try when I mount my tuniq tower. Hopefully that'll be the last time I have to take out the mobo for a while.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
Wow marin. Hey do you have any HDD's in the top HDD cage or not? And what's the point of having that cage there if you don't have HDD's in there
is it there to cool your GFX card? Also about the Icage did you have to put those side rales on it or not? and which bay is your optical drive in?

They cool my GT's, its a 15c drop when I added both fans.

Also they provide more intake. The more intake the better. And the iCage has the rails screwed on. Slid right in after the rails were installed.

And my DVD drive is at the top bay.


----------



## holtzman

Mine's a little hard to see, I'll take the door off tomorrow... In the mean time, pics are here and here.


----------



## max302

How bout some open case pics? From what I'm seeing, there's a bunch of IDE cables right in your window.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not great but its a start my holes i drilled thru motherboard tray arent pretty but thier working. Might not look super great but i got some killer airflow thats folding with vmware im about 5-15c cooler then my old case with this one and modded alittle.


----------



## holtzman

There, I took the door off. the cables aren't as hidden but i like them sleeved, it makes my computer look complicated and impressive








Pic is here


----------



## Drjuice164

After first time putting it together.










Still has alot of room for improvement.

If you have any suggestions let me know


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drjuice164*


After first time putting it together.










Still has alot of room for improvement.

If you have any suggestions let me know


your ram isn't in dual channel mode









take that molexcable you got pluged into your mobo and read/top fans and hide it run it to the back of your case. take the rear exhaust fan tunr it to where the 3-pin/molex is at your top right corner then take both the rear and top cables and run them through the hole right below your top fan. take that molex line i told you to run to the back and connect and zip tie off. you shouldn't need that molex plugged into the mobo.

now take your optical's sata line and run it into the whole where your video card cable is going and then run up to the 24-pin hole and then in the back where the sata cable goes out both holes pull it fold it zip tie it off.

take your hdd's sata power cables run it up to the mobo entry hole then back down on the other side stuff it in the back plug in what ones you need and zip tie the rest off.

now take the hdd's sata cable and pull it tight and zip tie it off and tuck away







that alone should help you out.

lmk how it goes.


----------



## Marin

Flip your PSU. It won't overheat since the middle wind tunnel fan blows all the hot air out. And it allows the cables to easily be routed behind the mobo tray.


----------



## pnoyboy3241

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Nice, I'll give it 10/10. And yes, I didn't try to do any cable management, it's only temporary until I mount my tuniq tower. Then I'll actually try to manage things. Also, this is before I put in my 8800gts and cm 550w psu.










1/10...At least it was put together correctly.

What is the point of a window when there isn't anything pretty to look at?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnoyboy3241*


1/10...At least it was put together correctly.

What is the point of a window when there isn't anything pretty to look at?


I put it in to see my pretty 8800gts.


----------



## Refresh




----------



## Marin

3/10

Use your Cosmos.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


3/10

Use your Cosmos.


I think he deserves at least a 5/10


----------



## holtzman

Heres mine, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Refresh

looks like a blob of purpleness...4/10


----------



## surfbumb

i would post mine, but it is just average. Bunch of cables tied next to the hdd cages. I don't really care to use a dremel and waste a couple hours of my life to "hide cables," because I don't even see my case.


----------



## holtzman

Yeah, I don't want to take the mobo out and dremel the thing, i like it the way it is, i spent the time to sleeve the cables I may as well see them, as long as they're out of the way of my mobo!


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I think he deserves at least a 5/10


No way, he shoved some of his cables between the video card and the CPU fan. I'll bump it up to a 4/10.


----------



## darwing

I Want Glowing Ram!!!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darwing*


I Want Glowing Ram!!!


LAWL i was thinkin that after seein the purple computer

I will be posting pics of my new computer case in 2 weeks in the watercooling log (look for it







)

Right now, i bought a cheap case to just get my comp running after i had a case that had to be returned due to missing parts


----------



## holtzman

Funny thing is, originally my computer was black and red, i painted the case black, the drive bays are red, and I had red cathodes. I got sick of the red cathodes though, since the cables were red and the case black there was absolutely no contrast to the case. I saw that the fan controller I was ordering from Vantec came with blue cathodes, so i said what the hell. UV or White would probably look pretty cool, but I'm satisfied. And it looks a lot less purple in real life! Its a pretty contrasted red and blue, like superman!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I redid my case again cause i wasn't happy so far heres the latest outcome im removing the ide hardrive after xmas getting a 750 to put in. I really am hiding like 40 wires behide the motherboard tray.


----------



## Truambitionz

6/10.
You got the right idea with the 900 mod and the wires going back there.
You just gotta clean it up on the sides.
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
Heres mine. I dont know where to start.








-
-
I have a 8800gt in there now by the way, so it looks a little different.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

7/10 drill some more holes so you can hide some wires if i had a modular psu my case would be super clean lol.


----------



## iandroo888

try to run the wires behind the mobo. its good you have a modular psu. dont think you can do much about the mobo connector though. from the looks of it, its not too long. see if u can run the 4-pin connector on mobo a different way


----------



## Truambitionz

Yea that 24 pin isnt going anywhere, but I think I can route all the power cables to the back. I just need some time and a drill.


----------



## jonny1989

Here is my old 4200+ rig. Its the same as my current E6420 rig just a different mobo and the Heatsink is a lot bigger. Wires haven't changed or anything.

Just changed the mobo and CPU.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

9/10 johnny very clean case

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


Yea that 24 pin isnt going anywhere, but I think I can route all the power cables to the back. I just need some time and a drill.


My 24 pin is no longer then yours i ran mine out the first precut hole and came out the 2nd hiding the extra cable behide the motherboard tray. With about 20 other ide,sata,molex wires. Cut a hole right next to the psu really lets you hide alot of wires.


----------



## FallenFaux

I haven't modded my 900 yet, and I dont have a modular PSU. zip-ties do work wonders.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

6/10 really need to mod it bad looks like you got alot of wires not in use hiding them behide the motherboard tray would make it look good and even probly improve cooling.


----------



## iandroo888

this is the first time i saw that hsf mounted that direction. usually it goes towards the rear... hows the temps?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

the antec 900 has a 200mm exhaust fan at top and a 120 at the rear so heatsinks can be mounted with air going to back of case or top.


----------



## iandroo888

i see. i want to pull something like this off


----------



## holtzman

That is one sexy setup I must admit, but man that must push tons of hot air around. An antec 900 would be a tight squeeze for something like that IMO, but doable. Also, I don't know about yours but my sli mobo doesn't have the slots far enough apart to fit an hr-03 AND fan between the cards, look into that.


----------



## Metalica732

That's DED SEXI who's computer is that and what kind of fans are those?


----------



## lightsource

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i see. i want to pull something like this off











Reminds me of transformers...


----------



## afzsom

Taken from my other thread I just posted, here are a couple pics of the new case and wiring job (still needs work, I'll probably get around to making it better when I switch to water).


----------



## itslogz

Tucked some cables on my Nine hundred today, it will be very nice i'd say once I get around to drilling some simple holes and u-channeling them in the future, i would say its gonna turn out nice for the results I got with no holes drilled what so ever.



*THAT NASTY CPU POWER GETS TO ME SO BAD LOL MUST ORDER 12" EXTENSION BEFORE I DRILL ANY HOLES







*


----------



## holtzman

Since last time the only input i got was "looks like a purple blob" I took more pics and am re-posting them. Considering I didn't have any ways of drilling my case, I think the sleeves did nicely. Pics are here and here.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holtzman*


Since last time the only input i got was "looks like a purple blob" I took more pics and am re-posting them. Considering I didn't have any ways of drilling my case, I think the sleeves did nicely. Pics are here and here.


To be honest with ya...I'd rate that a 6.5/10. Your cable management is average at best. Best to try to hide those wires the best you can...and if not, run them VERY straight.

With that being said...I still find your rig quite sexy and I don't know why, lol.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
To be honest with ya...I'd rate that a 6.5/10. Your cable management is average at best. Best to try to hide those wires the best you can...and if not, run them VERY straight.

With that being said...I still find your rig quite sexy and I don't know why, lol.

it looked nice in the first picture. then i saw the picture with flash. lol. i agree with pioneer. it could be better. lots of wires goin up and down. if you cant hide them, try to tie them up with zip ties so it looks nicer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Taken from my other thread I just posted, here are a couple pics of the new case and wiring job (still needs work, I'll probably get around to making it better when I switch to water).




























nice. is it be or is it open on the other side? is that a lian li case? haha nice support for your cpu hsf! =D dam. i dont think id get used to how that layout is like. decent cable management at least.. *looks at the picture upside down.. hey that looks more normal. lol. kidding. pretty good. im curious though, whats that part with the psu for? seems pretty empty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
That's DED SEXI who's computer is that and what kind of fans are those?

*shrug* took it off a different post on ocn.net. from what i can tell, its a CM690 case with thermalright heatsinks. if i had the money, i can probably pull that off. there is enough space for me to do the gfx set up too.

hey lets start a fundraiser for me to do that setup =] thats like an hr-01 cpu hsf. and hr-03gt or hr-03plus on video cards. seeing that the hr-01 fits on am2, how about funding me for like a black edition am2 proc or phenom and 8800gt/gtx haha =P man.. thats like my dream setup there in that picture. modding the side panel with clear arcrylic on the left 1/2 of the panel. zalman zm-mfc1 or zm-mfc2 fan controller.. *drools*


----------



## afzsom

I'm probably going to re-wire it tomorrow, looking at the pics I took has given me some ideas...









"is it open on the other side?" If you mean "do you have room behind the motherboard tray?", the answer is no, sadly I don't. And my case looks suspiciously empty for a reason...planning a water setup in the next couple of months... stay tuned!


----------



## iandroo888

i see. good luck with that!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holtzman*


Since last time the only input i got was "looks like a purple blob" I took more pics and am re-posting them. Considering I didn't have any ways of drilling my case, I think the sleeves did nicely. Pics are here and here.


I'd say 7.5/10. Looks pretty good but I agree with the rest, try to zip tie some of the wires together so they're at least all going in the same general direction and together. Looks sweet though


----------



## afzsom

Updated it...found some zip ties


----------



## an51r

Looks alright but you should use a separate Sata power for the HD and CD drive so you can tuck them behind.


----------



## iandroo888

nice ! cant wait to see your case with WC system


----------



## Metalica732

Wow could you have gotten a bigger case


----------



## vigilante




----------



## Lone_Star_Lynch

Just wanted to show you guys this


----------



## Marin

Lol, that perfectly suits vigilantes case. It is truly 1337


----------



## Stillhouse

Got my new case:



Still a WIP, any suggestions?


----------



## vigilante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lone_Star_Lynch*


Just wanted to show you guys this



















dude thats awsome lol


----------



## JamsD

Still need to get around to making holes behind the motherboard for the 24pin cable and PCIE cable.


----------



## repo_man

JamzD, 9/10, other than the main power cable that looks awesome!


----------



## darkninja420

here's mine! just finished it


----------



## Metalica732

LOLZ JamesD has a sleeved SATA cable


----------



## JamsD

Haha, yeah I was bored when my sleeving kit came so I went to town with it.


----------



## jerichobp

i keep my normal computer at school, so this is an old dell i keep at home.


----------



## Starholdest

jerichobp, by at school...you mean in your dorm, right?


----------



## jerichobp

yeah, my sig rig is in my dorm room. I just can't lug it home very often. So now i get a month of integrated graphics :\\


----------



## rcf22

Here's mine. I think I did pretty well, considering I'm using 2 IDE devices and a floppy drive







I did the sleeving myself aside from the mobo, I think it turned out pretty well. It wasn't a kit, just snagged some similar sleeving material from work and bound it with electrical tape. I actually got them all on without removing the connectors! It was difficult, and heatshrink tubing definitely would not have made it, but the sleeving worked.

I will post the rear of my mobo tray... Although a true magician never reveals his secrets


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
Here's mine. I think I did pretty well, considering I'm using 2 IDE devices and a floppy drive







I did the sleeving myself aside from the mobo, I think it turned out pretty well. It wasn't a kit, just snagged some similar sleeving material from work and bound it with electrical tape. I actually got them all on without removing the connectors! It was difficult, and heatshrink tubing definitely would not have made it, but the sleeving worked.

I will post the rear of my mobo tray... Although a true magician never reveals his secrets









Nice job


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
Here's mine. I think I did pretty well, considering I'm using 2 IDE devices and a floppy drive







I did the sleeving myself aside from the mobo, I think it turned out pretty well. It wasn't a kit, just snagged some similar sleeving material from work and bound it with electrical tape. I actually got them all on without removing the connectors! It was difficult, and heatshrink tubing definitely would not have made it, but the sleeving worked.

I will post the rear of my mobo tray... Although a true magician never reveals his secrets









nice. lot less clutter than me. then again, im using 2 dvd drives, 1 fan controller, 5 hd's lol and a lot of fans.


----------



## WuNgUn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


Here's mine. I think I did pretty well, considering I'm using 2 IDE devices and a floppy drive







I did the sleeving myself aside from the mobo, I think it turned out pretty well. It wasn't a kit, just snagged some similar sleeving material from work and bound it with electrical tape. I actually got them all on without removing the connectors! It was difficult, and heatshrink tubing definitely would not have made it, but the sleeving worked.

I will post the rear of my mobo tray... Although a true magician never reveals his secrets










Can't you run that ATX cable thru the slot in the pan and in behind the board?


----------



## binormalkilla

http://aycu35.webshots.com/image/370...5561605_rs.jpg

I've cleaned it up even further now.....mounted the lights with the velcro so they're straight and such.


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


http://aycu35.webshots.com/image/370...5561605_rs.jpg

I've cleaned it up even further now.....mounted the lights with the velcro so they're straight and such.


Dude you need a bigger case. And there is no way that's an armor


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


Dude you need a bigger case. And there is no way that's an armor


??????? I could use a bigger case, true, but what are you saying? Of course it's an armor







As if I don't know what kind of case I have....
Anyhow, I don't really know of too many cases that are bigger than mine.....the whole reason I got the full tower armor was size. 








http://aycu04.webshots.com/image/388...7549067_rs.jpg


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WuNgUn*


Can't you run that ATX cable thru the slot in the pan and in behind the board?


Nope, there's a rail at the edge of the mobo tray on the backside that runs up against the side panel. I can run the molex cables along there, but the 24 pin ATX cable is a fatty and doesn't fit.


----------



## binormalkilla

Here's a pic with no flash....rating plz


----------



## rcf22

8/10... Overall very good, but that dangling fan looks kind of ghetto







If you can find a way to mount that that looks better, you're doing very well. The only thing that could improve it, aside from the fan, is some type of hole to route those power cables under the mobo tray instead of out to the side. You did a very good job making them nice looking out in the open, though.


----------



## binormalkilla

Yea I'm actually going to dremel another hole in the mobo tray for cables I think.....I have to dremel out the hole for my fill port to make it flush with the top of the case.....

Regarding the fan, there's no real way to mount it permanently so it will cool the VRMs on my card...(PCI-E1) so it's going to stay there. It's actually not hanging, but wedged between my Tygon hose and the memory cooler.
TBH though I may not even dremel another hole in the mobo tray, as I only zip tied those PSU cables for airflow rather than looks.....IMO I don't look any better with a black grommet going through the side of my mobo tray


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I cleaned mine up alot and even cut my front panel wires and rewired them longer so they can be hidden alot cleaner now now my biggest issue is the videocard power. My next project is make the motherboard removeable best i can tell its only held in by ribbits so could drill thru them and replace with small bolts.


----------



## MileyCyrus

7/10, would be a 9 if they were sleeved


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MileyCyrus*


7/10, would be a 9 if they were sleeved


















Turn it slightly so that we know you aren't hiding anything.


----------



## rcf22

Can't fool us


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I cleaned mine up alot and even cut my front panel wires and rewired them longer so they can be hidden alot cleaner now now my biggest issue is the videocard power. My next project is make the motherboard removeable best i can tell its only held in by ribbits so could drill thru them and replace with small bolts.



























are those fans cooling you GFX card the optional fans that come with your mobo? my asus comes with one, but it says to only use it with a passive cpu cooler, or else it could cause system instability. is it possible to place it next to my GTX like that w/o causing any problems? or do i have to find out for myself :/


----------



## Cold_turkey

Aden Florian are you on about those black and blue little fans. I think there just exhausts.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Slot coolers i bought to exhaust the hot air out of the case.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

@MileyCyrus 9.5 from what I can see. You need to take a picture of your comp looking straight into the case, cheater.









Here's mine:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i was not happy still so i pulled the fans off chipsets turned out it was making my pwm hotter no clue why lol. And i switched to my servers psu its got 2 6pin connectors only problem the 8pin cant be routed under the motherboard so had to work with what it had.


----------



## vigilante

^8.5/10^


----------



## wire

@vigilante looks cool. I'll give you an 8.5


----------



## darkninja420

ill give ya a 9/10 for putting up with that damned gemini II (always got in my way)


----------



## brandon6199

what do i get?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

0/10 for cheating


----------



## NEvolution

lol, if only that murderbox were yours.










Part way through bleeding my loop haha.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
0/10 for cheating









Yup


----------



## brandon6199

heh, was worth a shot









and, 9/10 nevolution


----------



## Dudeyourlame

my Cm Stacker, yes theres a fan being held up by my mobo power cord.


----------



## wire

7/10


----------



## justarealguy

I have to agree with the 7/10. Clean the cables up and ditch the IDE cable.


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justarealguy* 
I have to agree with the 7/10. Clean the cables up and ditch the IDE cable.

Wish i could get rid of the IDE cable, i might dig another flat one like that out and fold it properly, but until this gets cheaper, Ill stick with IDE cables. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827136133


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Well, seeing that the person who posted after me didn't rate my cables and didn't resize his image, I'll post mine again.


----------



## Aden Florian

7.8/10

btw, about your RAM modules, my ASUS board says to do dual channel you have to have them in slots A1 and B1. if you board is similar enough to mine, you should have yours in slots A1 and A2. it confused me but that's what it said in the manual. which one of use is wrong? here is my poc case...


----------



## Cold_turkey

At FaLLeNAn9eL

9/10 cause i dont like that style ide cable. there too hard to hide. i like the blue on your MB. Is that from your fan.


----------



## dearkook

Aden Florian 5/10
FaLLeNAn9eL 7.5/10 
(Can those HDs in the bay be turned backwards to hide the cables?)

Here is my current case, I still need to sleeve the video card fan wires.. Been putting it off.


----------



## seaneyo99

10/10 looks awesome


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

@Aden Florian: The color coding on the RAM slots alternate Blue White Blue White. So I'm guessing it's correct.

@Cold_turkey: Thanks







The blue glow is actually coming from behind the false wall.

@dearkook: I can't turn the harddrives around. Those drives are sitting in a Thermaltake ICage.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999141


----------



## Aden Florian

ok, mine are yelowyellowblackblack, so i guess they are different. just checkin


----------



## JerseyDubbin

yea just did this today here are the pictures i don't think they are in order haha

yea the first two are the most resent of the inside of the case. The third is a before picture the fourth is the cables hidden and the fifth is in the process of tucking everything away..

i need some better pictures

btw what does everyone do with the IDE cable it's relaly annoying me


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

I would give the above 9/10 - You can see the cables but they are all kind of hidden and tidy!

I think mine is kind of good for a newbie to PC building. I'm not too sure what to do with my IDE cable either, its really annoying :|


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!*


I would give the above 9/10 - You can see the cables but they are all kind of hidden and tidy!

I think mine is kind of good for a newbie to PC building. I'm not too sure what to do with my IDE cable either, its really annoying :|


4/10 because you actually posted it









break it down when you have a spare hour or two and do a good job







pm me if you need help on how to do it well.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

yea that IDE cable is wicked annoying. If i could get that hidden it would be awesome.

I think some wrapping would be good on the cables you can see neaten it up a little more.

you should try running some under the board like the sata cable etc. It took me a little while to figure out how to run the ones i did under the board and i'm still not done


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

http://www.danielandrade.net/2006/09...rounded-cable/ something like this could be useful for IDE cables


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
http://www.danielandrade.net/2006/09...rounded-cable/ something like this could be useful for IDE cables









something like this could be useful for getting rid of IDE cables:


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
http://www.danielandrade.net/2006/09...rounded-cable/ something like this could be useful for IDE cables









I did the same thing with mine, but i used 10wire intervals and taped it with black electrical tape. I think the loop tape stuff in that tutorial would be better, but I only had tape at the moment,lol.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korosu* 
something like this could be useful for getting rid of IDE cables:









Not all of us can afford new HDD's and have to work with what we have.


----------



## Cold_turkey

I didnt have any problems running my ide cable under my MB. But my power cable was a pain in the A$$.

good little DIY there if you dont have round ide Jaffa Cakes! is that your next mission ?!


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Yep, I don't know much when it comes to Cable Management so hopefully you guys around here will be able to help out alot


----------



## Cold_turkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Not all of us can afford new HDD's and have to work with what we have.



















getting a converter would be a cheaper option. i'v never used one but hey! its cheap!!


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cold_turkey* 









getting a converter would be a cheaper option. i'v never used one but hey! its cheap!!

i wonder why that doesn't have a SATA power connector? also, i wonder if that impacts the performance of the drive in any way.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Ive got a converter from a previous motherboard when SATA was just coming out, one problem... The space between the back of the hard drive and the case panel in the CM-690 isn't that big.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
yea just did this today here are the pictures i don't think they are in order haha

yea the first two are the most resent of the inside of the case. The third is a before picture the fourth is the cables hidden and the fifth is in the process of tucking everything away..

i need some better pictures

btw what does everyone do with the IDE cable it's relaly annoying me

Around a 7/10, and move the second ram stick to the other yellow slot for dual channel.


----------



## Bullitt4u

The first shot is my puter. Gotta get a round IDE and get the 24 pin cleaner. The second shot is a friends. We said we could build it for him but NOOOO. I want a "Profesional" shop to build it. Oh well.


----------



## darkninja420

ew.. i feel bad for your friend bullit4u.. he was suborn and got a spaggetti rig


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cold_turkey* 









getting a converter would be a cheaper option. i'v never used one but hey! its cheap!!

Got a link to one of those? I havent seen a direct converter like that, I've seen the pci-sata converters


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullitt4u* 
The first shot is my puter. Gotta get a round IDE and get the 24 pin cleaner. The second shot is a friends. We said we could build it for him but NOOOO. I want a "Profesional" shop to build it. Oh well.

Your rig, 8/10, that ide gets ya! Lol @ 'my big f'n gun' in your case. And man, your friend, got booty banged on that, smh!


----------



## darkninja420

sad no one rated my case


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
sad no one rated my case









What page? I went back to p.138 and didnt see your post


----------



## darkninja420

crap i cant find them either.. well here they are again


----------



## repo_man

^^^ 9/10, pretty nice. The front panel wires are the only eyesore, but they're not too bad.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Got a link to one of those? I havent seen a direct converter like that, I've seen the pci-sata converters










You get much neater ones...

Newegg sell them


----------



## Bal3Wolf

they dont last long tho i had 2 both went bad they break very easy when you pull the power out of them pulls the circuit board apart.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

the turning the IDE into a circle wire looks pretty good...granted an ide to stat adapter would be ideal but wtp if they don't last long


----------



## darkninja420

thanks repo its the best i can do since its a matx desktop.. those front panel wires are about 2 1/2 feet long


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


thanks repo its the best i can do since its a matx desktop.. those front panel wires are about 2 1/2 feet long


I feel your pain, my wires were pretty excessive as well. I ended up zip-tying the slack up and sticking it behind where my HDD mounts,lol. Don't think you can get them any better with the lan case. Looks good


----------



## Higgins

Heres mine:


----------



## Cold_turkey

9/10 but since you went with the backwards HDD, i think you deserve a 10. did you glue it in or what. are you getting better temps with the fan at the top, oh and clean that dust lol.


----------



## Cold_turkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


higgins why dont you turn that acpro around? that has to be giving you some high temps..

and backwards hdd isnt hard to do i do that in all my tower rigs










looks like his ram wont let him. my HDD are backwards too.


----------



## darkninja420

higgins why dont you turn that acpro around? that has to be giving you some high temps..

and backwards hdd isnt hard to do i do that in all my tower rigs









oh yeah thats true.. i forgot about teh rams


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cold_turkey*


9/10 but since you went with the backwards HDD, i think you deserve a 10. did you glue it in or what. are you getting better temps with the fan at the top, oh and clean that dust lol.


lol thx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cold_turkey*


looks like his ram wont let him. my HDD are backwards too.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


higgins why dont you turn that acpro around? that has to be giving you some high temps..

and backwards hdd isnt hard to do i do that in all my tower rigs









oh yeah thats true.. i forgot about teh rams










I have since these pictures were taken turned my AC64 the right way and am getting 30C idle.

And having the backwards hard drive wasnt "hard" per-se, but the Antec 900 has hard drive cages.. so in order to feed everything through the back like i have everything, i had to cut through the hard drive cage and the back panel. I also had to cut one of the spokes on a fan since the sata cable poked out against one.


----------



## grav1t0n

yall are crazy!!!!!!! how do you get em so uncluttered?? heres mine lol:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

4/10 you really really need to work on those cables most people hide stuff under drive bays or the motherboard tray.


----------



## darkninja420

1/10 i feel bad for your thermaltake armor...


----------



## willhub

My old case that. nothign behind mobo tray







, just in drive bays.

New setup:










cables behind drive bays, none in dray bays.


----------



## Puckbandit35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatal05* 
8/10. Awkward IDE placement, what can you do.


















Mines pretty bad....I'll try to clean it up when I replace it with my C2D gear (still need CPU).

6/10


----------



## grav1t0n

can we get some cable organization guides lol


----------



## Cold_turkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c_lowson* 
can we get some cable organization guides lol

I think you need more then a guide fella, you need a miracle


----------



## Fatal05

@ Willhub, 8/10. Awkward IDE placement, what can you do.


















Mines pretty bad....I'll try to clean it up when I replace it with my C2D gear (still need CPU).


----------



## cyrusj15

because this is my first computer i didn't want to cut into my case..
but i think i did pretty good for a first timer

























(sorry for bad image quality, taken with my phone)
all the wires are hid behind the HDD cage...

i think i need to put the HDD at the bottom, what do yall think?


----------



## cyrusj15

oh and that fan on top of the graphics card is there for my northbridge.. it broke
and i had a extra fan lying around so i put it there


----------



## msmolt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willhub*











cables behind drive bays, none in dray bays.


WoW no fan on that OCZ cooler


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmolt*


WoW no fan on that OCZ cooler










Assuming your talking about the cpu cooler, theres a blue led fan to the right mounted on it


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Any better? got bored today and tried the PSU on the bottom of my case.. Any improvment?

1st Attempt









2nd Attempt


----------



## stumped

@dudyourlame 9/10 I like it








Here's My Computer:



Everything inside:

And Just before I put on the side panel:

How do you like?
(it does look kinda messy from the side, but there is just such a big gap between board and hdd cage, but it is all taught and out of the way)


----------



## justarealguy

@dudeyourlame, that's more like a 7.5 / 10. Worth attempt, but the wires still look messy and could be zip tied down better. Also what's with the spiral SATA cables? That not only looks ugly, but hinders airflow because of a larger surface area...straighten them out and lay them flat against the side of the case for optimum airflow. Lovin' the ghetto multicolor fan btw









@ Stumped good attempt bro, I know this gets old and everyone isn't willing to buy them, but seriously...get those IDE drives out! Either get SATA or spin them up...there's a guide on how to do it somewhere around here, but it's just fugly and blocks loads of airflow...


----------



## strangedaze39

stumped 8/10 Good Job, I'm a rough judge or atleast i would like to think so.


----------



## strangedaze39




----------



## Cold_turkey

justarealguy you didnt post your pic. lets see yours.

dudeyourlame, stumped, not bad not bad.
i agree with justarealguy, do away with ide if you can. im not that lucky, im stuck with mine untill i can be bothered to upgrade (laziness). other then that, everything looks ok to me.


----------



## Marin

Also its really cramped behind the mobo tray, only place I found that I could tuck away cables was directly behind the 5.25" drive bays.

I am thinking about doing the same thing you are doing and adding some holes on the tray. I am also thinking about widening out the wholes on the side of the 5.25" drive bays.

My final idea is to replace the stock 250 cm fan. It barely pushes any air. I am either going to add a LED fan or a black fan.

Blue LED Fan: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/53...?tl=g36c15s566

Fan:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/54...?tl=g36c15s566


----------



## Dudeyourlame

rofl, yea it looked alright, but its a little silly, and im holding that fan up by rubber bands using the ram to hold up over the ram, rather than sitting on a cord like it is in the last pic


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cold_turkey* 
justarealguy you didnt post your pic. lets see yours.

Oh lol, want to see it? mmk



















This is how I plan to mod it (next week probably)

I'd like to cut holes in the case in the highlighted areas to maximize the airflow by routing cables behind the case...maybe not the cut on the bottom, but def the on on the mobo cable.


----------



## Marin

7/10 if that was any case.

9/10 because its an armor and I know how hard they are to manage cables in.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
7/10 if that was any case.

9/10 because its an armor and I know how hard they are to manage cables in.

Yeah man, it's freakin hard, loads of room to work in, but no holes in the mobo tray..which would be flippin sweet...there are some holes near the 5.25" drive bays, but they arn't big enough for the mobo cable or the PCI-E cable...which really ticks me off.


----------



## Masterchief3k

Nice work everyone, especially TC!


----------



## stumped

Hey, I would get rid of the IDE cables, but I don't have the money, and the ide cables are WAY out of the way. I went through the trouble of making them stick to the board tray and then fold so they use the entire cable (maybe not able to see as clearly in the pics, sorry)


----------



## Sonic

yeah ide cables suck! Once I get some round cables I'll be glad to get a pic up of mine, until then no pic.


----------



## Cold_turkey

justarealguy
when you decide to cut the holes, make them 1/2 inch behind the MB. then you wont see them. i think it looks better that way. And you have your power cable perfect for it.
the only thing i had a problem with is the psu hole, there wasnt anyway to hide it.

Sonic,stumped
there is a way to hide ide if you haft to use them. but you need to cut a hole for it. i'd show you how i'v got mine setup but its a mess at the moment. i hade to relocate my stock NB HS and add a wire which is an eye sore. it was late and i couldnt be bothered to make everything neat again.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## syknxv3

Here's the best that I can do with the Sonata III, probably get a CM 690 later on..


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Oh lol, want to see it? mmk



















This is how I plan to mod it (next week probably)

I'd like to cut holes in the case in the highlighted areas to maximize the airflow by routing cables behind the case...maybe not the cut on the bottom, but def the on on the mobo cable.











i have that same case and i thought the reason i couldnt hide my cables was because the case is too big and they werent long enough but apparently it can be done haha. how in the world do you get it looking so neat like that


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cold_turkey*


when you decide to cut the holes, make them 1/2 inch behind the MB. then you wont see them. i think it looks better that way. And you have your power cable perfect for it.
the only thing i had a problem with is the psu hole, there wasnt anyway to hide it.


Yes, I was planning on doing this, thanks for the tip though







. Naturally the holes wont be that big, they're for illustrative purposes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c_lowson*


i have that same case and i thought the reason i couldnt hide my cables was because the case is too big and they werent long enough but apparently it can be done haha. how in the world do you get it looking so neat like that


Pleanty of work and about an hour is all it took, I'd be happy to take some more shots and PM them to you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Hey, I would get rid of the IDE cables, but I don't have the money, and the ide cables are WAY out of the way. I went through the trouble of making them stick to the board tray and then fold so they use the entire cable (maybe not able to see as clearly in the pics, sorry)


If you're short on cash, check this guide out for some help on those IDE drives

http://www.danielandrade.net/2006/09...rounded-cable/


----------



## tec_41

syknxv3, I gotta give ya a 5-6/10...Still a bit messy, but a good start









Here's my first attempt...I could probably hide a few things yet but it's pretty tough with this case-


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tec_41*


syknxv3, I gotta give ya a 5-6/10...


Isn't that considered 5.5?

Also, link it to imageshack or tinypic, the forums are really slow with the pic


----------



## tec_41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Isn't that considered 5.5?

Also, link it to imageshack or tinypic, the forums are really slow with the pic


Nah, it's considered to be a 5 or 6. No half points here.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tec_41*


syknxv3, I gotta give ya a 5-6/10...Still a bit messy, but a good start









Here's my first attempt...I could probably hide a few things yet but it's pretty tough with this case-


6-7/10

it's neatened up but can still see all the wires etc. I would try hiding them behind the outside of the case on the other side etc.

I'm not up for drilling my new case yet all in good time so just simple things like sleevese etc can help!


----------



## max302

8/10
A bit of drilling, and it's damned near to a 10. But I'm not sure customers like to have their cases drilled.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Pleanty of work and about an hour is all it took, I'd be happy to take some more shots and PM them to you










yeah definitely, that would really help a lot


----------



## airbozo

OK, not my computer, but one I built for a custy... (will post mine later)










...and this is part of where I hid them;









Thought it was on topic since you were talking about the TT.

Case closed;


----------



## repo_man

Airbozo, 9/10, that is very sexy! Only thing I would say is maybe some loom/cabling over the wires that show. But for the TT you should get a 10, that is a very clean install!


----------



## BiG O

9/10 as well. No modding it doesnt look like, but very good hiding those cables.


----------



## airbozo

Thx, no modding for that system. Had to keep the costs down for production. Took me an hour to do the cabling and 2 days to teach our trainee how to do it...

We have since switched PSU's and the power cables are loomed. I will take a photo of the next one through.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dearkook*


Aden Florian 5/10
FaLLeNAn9eL 7.5/10 
(Can those HDs in the bay be turned backwards to hide the cables?)

Here is my current case, I still need to sleeve the video card fan wires.. Been putting it off.





Wow!







What case is that!?


----------



## syknxv3

yea sonatas are pretty hard to hide the cables, as you cant even remove the other side panel.


----------



## ATUBIN

i cant touch that case above me, but for a first build and crappy cables, i gave it a shot.









Dynamat!!


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
Wow!







What case is that!?

That would be a Lian Li V1000 series case (V1100, V1200, not sure which exactly).


----------



## WuNgUn

Looks like a BTX setup...


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

My Rig


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd* 
My Rig

















Can you get a pic without the side on? And what case is that? Besides the white drive bays, it looks pretty sexy


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

its a icute case, they arent realy mainstream but have been a large manufactuer in asia since 1988, they claim to be the first maker's of custom pc cases.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


That would be a Lian Li V1000 series case (V1100, V1200, not sure which exactly).


Thanks, it looks amazing!


----------



## ATUBIN

always sucks posting on a page with an amazing case







could someone tell me what they think of mine? do i need to post larger?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATUBIN*


always sucks posting on a page with an amazing case







could someone tell me what they think of mine? do i need to post larger?


I cant get the pics you posted to enlarge, so yea. If you can upload them to photobucket or something that would be nice,lol.


----------



## repo_man

Double post, sorry.


----------



## ATUBIN

hopefully that is better


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATUBIN*


[IG]http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/9229/dscf0896cj7.jpg[/IMG]

hopefully that is better


Ahh, much better! I'd dare to say a 10/10, I cant see anything there that I would change


----------



## ATUBIN

so i flipped the harddrives and moved them down, it looks like less of a cluster around the middle of the case now. i need to get a 4 pin extension so i can run it under the mobo, thats the only thing buggin me


----------



## iandroo888

iunoe if this would help, ive seen people flip their psu's. shortening the distance your cables have to go across the bottom of your case to the hole on the motherboard panel. "hides" a few inches of the cables you have out now.

cant really say much about the cabling around the drives.. looks kinda cluttered. but still a 9/10 imo


----------



## ATUBIN

ya know, i am thinking about flipping my psu, but really those few inches of cable doesnt bother me. the 4 pin that i cannot run under the board really bothers me. heres some pics of the harddrives flipped. i need a sata dvd drive :X


----------



## Microx256

i did some improvement from last time
















all my "@#Â¤&$ cables are too short to hide then anywhere








and my case SUCKS! well, its extremely quiet with 2-5cm thick walls but i cant hide any cables behind


----------



## wigseryc

WTH??!! Does that Intel cpu fan work on top of the Freezer 7??


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microx256*


i did some improvement from last time
















all my "@#Â¤&$ cables are too short to hide then anywhere








and my case SUCKS! well, its extremely quiet with 2-5cm thick walls but i cant hide any cables behind










oh lordy.. fan sex.


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATUBIN*


ya know, i am thinking about flipping my psu, but really those few inches of cable doesnt bother me. the 4 pin that i cannot run under the board really bothers me. heres some pics of the harddrives flipped. i need a sata dvd drive :X




















i was gonna say "needs moar GPU".. but i see you have a 3870 now, so nevermind.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


WTH??!! Does that Intel cpu fan work on top of the Freezer 7??


yes








it drops my idle temps with 1ÂºC and load temps with 2-3ÂºC


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well sence the psu i was using had a issue when i put a gpu load on it i got a new modular one alittle cleaner and i don't have to cram as many wires behide the motherboard tray now. Rate me again now with the modular psu.


----------



## Dethredic

Well rate my cables plz







(only the ones in my case)










I am just not sure where to stick all my extra Power Supply Cables...


----------



## Microx256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microx256*


i did some improvement from last time
















all my "@#Â¤&$ cables are too short to hide then anywhere








and my case SUCKS! well, its extremely quiet with 2-5cm thick walls but i cant hide any cables behind










someone rate my little improvement..?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dethredic*


Well rate my cables plz







(only the ones in my case)










I am just not sure where to stick all my extra Power Supply Cables...


5/10 You really need to mod your case makes it so much easyer to hide you look thru my threads you see how bad mine looked and how i improved it with mods and a modular psu.


----------



## JTD92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well sence the psu i was using had a issue when i put a gpu load on it i got a new modular one alittle cleaner and i don't have to cram as many wires behide the motherboard tray now.


























Beautiful 10/10


----------



## pioneerisloud

Jesus, does nobody know how to use Photoshop (or other software) to knock the size down on their pics? I can't see ones with oober high res like that, my poor display is only 1440x900, lol. Looks good to me (talking about the biggest pic on this page)....although all I can see is your rear exaust fan, and even then I can only see about half of it, lol. And I hate scrolling sideways so I refuse to do that.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Jesus, does nobody know how to use Photoshop (or other software) to knock the size down on their pics? I can't see ones with oober high res like that, my poor display is only 1440x900, lol. Looks good to me (talking about the biggest pic on this page)....although all I can see is your rear exaust fan, and even then I can only see about half of it, lol. And I hate scrolling sideways so I refuse to do that.


very much agreed.. i have a 1600x1200 and a 1280x960 screen, in dualscreen, but still its too big









and would someone finally rate my cabling..?
been asking for it for long time already


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microx256*


very much agreed.. i have a 1600x1200 and a 1280x960 screen, in dualscreen, but still its too big









and would someone finally rate my cabling..?
been asking for it for long time already










I'd give it a solid 7/10. Looks nice, but could be MUCH nicer. Looks like you should be getting pretty good airflow, its just the looks of it now. Try to run any cables you can as straight as you can (and not diagonally straight either). Hide any and all wires you can where they can't be seen. It can be done, my fiance's rig you can barely see a wire in it...and she's got 4 cathodes, 6 or 7 case fans, IDE drives GPU power cords....and you can only see the ones I meant to show (GPU power, CPU fan wire). Keep up the good work though. Might want to get yourself a bundle of zip ties, and some 1" sticky thingies from Home Depot (they're 1" squares with a hole to run a zip tie though...and they're sticky)...that will help cable management a LOT if done properly.


----------



## Rolandooo

heres what mine looks like now.


----------



## vortech

I'd give it a 6/10 on air, but I have to give +1 for water so *7/10*









This is the system in my signature:



















The only big stuff I did is that I drilled behind the mobo and drilled to move the hdd cage.. This is a great case for this sort of stuff. I may go water on my next setup so I'm on the hunt for something new.


----------



## wire

Nekon 10/10 it looks really nice and the border on the pictures makes it look sexier.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATUBIN*











hopefully that is better


Dang, ain't the tuniq facing the wrong way?


----------



## Marin

***!

Resize your pics please.

USE A SITE TO HOST YOU PICS.

Please ues www.imageshack.us or www.imagesocket.com or make an account on www.webshots.com or www.photobucket.com to store your pics. DO IT, I hate having one stick of RAM fill my whole damn screen because you're to lazy to resize.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

killer the antec 900 has a 200mm exhaust on top and 120mm on back so can be faced either way really.


----------



## McStuff

It's better, a little.


----------



## Marin

6.5/10

Sleeve your cables.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


6.5/10

Sleeve your cables.


How and why?


----------



## Microx256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


How and why?


i dont know, and to make it look better


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microx256*


i dont know, and to make it look better










Gee, that was helpful...NOT!


----------



## Microx256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Gee, that was helpful...NOT!


well, i answered your second question


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


How and why?


Buy a sleeving kit, like one of these http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...72c55b7ec9f5f0 and because it makes your computer look overall better.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microx256*


well, i answered your second question










Well you answered it in the obvious aspect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Buy a sleeving kit, like one of these http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...72c55b7ec9f5f0 and because it makes your computer look overall better.


Thanks, any particular kit you would recommend?


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Well you answered it in the obvious aspect.

Thanks, any particular kit you would recommend?

They're all good kits, just depends on what color/size you want


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
How and why?

i have an answer to "why".

if your cables are sleeved, they're less likely to get tangled up in other cables.
they take up less physical space, and improve airflow.
it gives your system a cleaner overall appearance.
it makes it easier to bundle sets of cables together, for example if you want to run them in hidden channels or behind the motherboard, which also accomplishes the first three things i listed.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
They're all good kits, just depends on what color/size you want

Any recommendations on length/width?


----------



## SyncMaster753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*











heres what mine looks like now.


i find it a bit ugly due to the yellow cables, but i have to give you props for cooling that ultra so well 6/10


----------



## vortech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Nekon 10/10 it looks really nice and the border on the pictures makes it look sexier.


Thanks for the kind words and great rating!







I've always enjoyed cabling systems, I really like finding ways to make it work out. I just wish I had more systems to figure out.


























This is an old one I did, while I didn't drill I think it's one of the cleaner jobs I've seen on this case. Thanks again.


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Any recommendations on length/width?


for main mb cable use 1/2" i believe.

if you want to sleve a set of cable together use 3/8" to work with.

and if just sleeving fan cables, sata connector or etc use 1/4".

also i get mine here.

its cheaper.

http://moddersmart.com/index.php?tar...ategory_id=387

edit;

i grabbed 40ft of 1/4" black sleeving, 20ft of 1/8" black heatshrink and only cost me 18 + Shipping


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


I just wish I had more systems to figure out.










I wouldn't mind if you came over to my house and figured out my system.


----------



## nicoloco

My A900. Sorry for the lousy pic!


----------



## max302

May I suggest molex to 3 pin mods for both CPU and GPU cooling? That would tidy up loads. Reversed drives and some drilling and tucking would be clean too.

7/10.


----------



## nicoloco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max302*


May I suggest molex to 3 pin mods for both CPU and GPU cooling? That would tidy up loads. Reversed drives and some drilling and tucking would be clean too.

7/10.


They are connected to the fan-controllers. I though about reversing drives, but cables won't allow it, it is a A900, mate!







There is actually no more place to tuck cables as I have a hefty bulge on the right side of the case already! Thanks, though!


----------



## xdaseinx




----------



## Deezle98

8/10
Now with water cooling loop


----------



## repo_man

Just got this re-do finished today. Looking pimp


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deezle98*


8/10
Now with water cooling loop








[IG]http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2059/hpim0079kh2.jpg[/IMG]


Loop looks good. I'd say 7/10 for the wires though. A few little re-runs and cable ties and they wouldnt be so scattered imo. Those lights are bright, im debating buying a set of the large tube lights myself


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Just got this re-do finished today. Looking pimp


























hey, that is looking pretty pimp. you don't normally see people do that to OEM machines.
you ought to get ahold of a geforce 6800 or 7800 AGP for that thing.


----------



## Cold_turkey

I had my pc apart to sort out my NB,SB and mosfets and didnt get around to sorting out everything cause of what time it was. The wires near the psu will be sorted out soon. those white ties on my HS fans need changing to something that cant be seen. And im gonna paint the inside a different colour.


----------



## nicoloco

10/10 - Hands down!


----------



## darkninja420

i ahve to say 9/10 because your just letting your heatpipe hang there..

but nice cabling though. 10/10 on that.


----------



## Cold_turkey

heatpipe is secured. i couldnt think of anywhere to put it. i'm gonna replace it some day. but its doing a good job for now.


----------



## bluedevil

here is my latest


----------



## nicoloco

wow. 10/10 there to. Too bad you didn't turn the DVD the other way like you did with HD's (intended to be funny)


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoloco*


wow. 10/10 there to. Too bad you didn't turn the DVD the other way like you did with HD's (intended to be funny)










Thanks dude. I am thinking going SATA but this thing has been die-hard, its been with me almost 3 yrs!


----------



## whitt_flunky

How's mine?........


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitt_flunky*


How's mine?........










-10

your components are screaming "HELP ME"


----------



## whitt_flunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


-10

your components are screaming "HELP ME"


That is why I have no side panel..!


----------



## Durac3ll

7/10


----------



## Durac3ll

this is my rig!









On the 120mm rad i got a new fan, this fan on the picture was in a little accident


----------



## darkninja420

9.2/10 duracell nice lil setup


----------



## Durac3ll

Thanks alot


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korosu* 
hey, that is looking pretty pimp. you don't normally see people do that to OEM machines.
you ought to get ahold of a geforce 6800 or 7800 AGP for that thing.









Yea, as soon as beginning of the semster stuff gets settled I'm saving for a whole new rig, kinda part it together. Gotta make do with what you got, thanks!


----------



## repo_man

Durac3ll, that looks like half Star Trek and half recording studio,looks awesome! Solid 9/10


----------



## Metalica732

For a moment i thought that your PSU was water cooled


----------



## Durac3ll

it would be nice with a watercooled PSU


----------



## Soya

haha that fan has seen better days.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soya*


haha that fan has seen better days.


*looks back to pic*







lol


----------



## Durac3ll

the radiator got a new fan, xilance 120mm.







this is old pics.


----------



## nicoloco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durac3ll*


the radiator got a new fan, xilance 120mm.







this is old pics.


Lol. I think I am going to remove all but one blade on all my fans.







keen to know if the fan is more silent or if it makes more noise due to inbalance.


----------



## Durac3ll

My little brother put his finger into the fan, thatÂ´s becuse the fan i wasted.







but the same day he the bought a new one!


----------



## nicoloco

But two blades are missing. Somewhat amuzing that he didn't learn the first time


----------



## Deezle98

Good as it gets without cutting up the case...


----------



## ail45

very nice 9/10.

cutting the case would def gotten that last point.

but either way, still looks extremely clean, and i like it


----------



## tonedeaf

just got the cm690 in the mail a couple of hours ago


----------



## Deezle98

8/10, need to run that main mobo cable behind the tray and possibly hide that molex cable









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


very nice 9/10.

cutting the case would def gotten that last point.

but either way, still looks extremely clean, and i like it










Thanks, I need to make a small notch in the mobo tray to allow that large cable to fit between the tray and the side panel so it doesn't come down from the top


----------



## Durac3ll

Deezle98: Very nice







9/10


----------



## PGT96AJT

Before:










After (2 hours + dremel tool):


----------



## wire

Looks better. 8.5/10 Would look a lot nicer if you could sleeve the cables.


----------



## dagnisaun

omg!! where do you hide all those cables?? 
my case is a gigantic mess of wires and i have so many extra wires i have most of them in my extra hard drive/cd bays and i used to have some going out of the expansion slots...lmao..
i fail








i have a ultra x-finity 800w psu and a ultra e-torque mid tower case can anyone help me make the wires neater? lol jk no1 has to help me if u dont want to , the wires aren't a problem it justs makes my led's look less impressive haha


----------



## jhick

I am going to eventually try and run that mobo power cable behind the tray, but a PCI-E cable will be going back there soon too and I am not sure if everything will fit. I also need to figure out the jumble of fan control cables that are going from the drive bays to behind the tray. Maybe a sleeve. Maybe once I have some time I will get artistic with it. Right now no airflow is obstructed and everything works, so no complaints.


----------



## ibriggs

Antec p180

suggestions for real


----------



## vigilante

9.5/10

The biggest flaw I see is that hideous bright blue IDE!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


9.5/10

The biggest flaw I see is that hideous bright blue IDE!


Agreed. I'd also like to point out the mess between your top two fans. I'd personally say 8.5-9/10.


----------



## Kornowski

*tonedeaf*, don't you have your Tuniq the wrong way around?
How are temps with that case and HSF, I'm thinking about it...

*jhick*, how are you finding that case with that HSF? Good Temps?

What do you think? Old GPU in there...


----------



## Minusorange

Before I saw this thread










After I saw this thread as I still can't use the comp yet as I'm missing RAM & a CPU extension cable I figured I may as well spend my time getting nice wiring done so it cools good


















and the back










It's as tidy as I can really get it with the EATX cable being so short, I'm also yet to attach the CPU connector as I'm waiting on an extension but it shouldn't make much difference on the wiring look. Plus it's my first build so I'm happy with it


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minusorange* 
Before I saw this thread










After I saw this thread as I still can't use the comp yet as I'm missing RAM & a CPU extension cable I figured I may as well spend my time getting nice wiring done so it cools good


















and the back










It's as tidy as I can really get it with the EATX cable being so short, I'm also yet to attach the CPU connector as I'm waiting on an extension but it shouldn't make much difference on the wiring look. Plus it's my first build so I'm happy with it

a definite improvement! my case looks more or less like your first picture, only with a lot more heatsinks.


----------



## jhick

*jhick*, how are you finding that case with that HSF? Good Temps?

With the fan on full I get <32C idle and <50C on load. I am happy with it. I usually run the speedfan to aim for a 37C temp for my cores which results in fan speeds below 50% and a lot of the time at 20% when doing desktop stuff. Nice and quiet heatsink and fan.

*minusorange* see if you can get that PCI-E cable tucked away more behind the mobo tray and get less of the big grey cable showing by making it go straight behind the tray instead of angling in, if you have enough cable. Could probably also clean up the SATA cables in the hard drive. I personally think it looks a lot cleaner with the unused hard drive trays out and no cabling stashed in there.

here is a pic with my hard drive trays out.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Minusorange*


Before I saw this thread










After I saw this thread as I still can't use the comp yet as I'm missing RAM & a CPU extension cable I figured I may as well spend my time getting nice wiring done so it cools good


















and the back










It's as tidy as I can really get it with the EATX cable being so short, I'm also yet to attach the CPU connector as I'm waiting on an extension but it shouldn't make much difference on the wiring look. Plus it's my first build so I'm happy with it


nice job. maybe ditch the flat IDE and get a rounded IDE if u cant ditch IDE entirely. 8/10 for the first attempt!









Kornowski, could do better. but not bad 7/10


----------



## vigilante




----------



## 98uk

Wow, love the Gemini.

However, 7/10 for the overpowering green lighting.

Here is mine. Could have been better but the top whole you couldn't put wires through and across the back or the case wouldn't shut








That's why you see the black and yellow extender cable out the top hole in pic 1, then across the mobo in pic 2


----------



## vigilante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Wow, love the Gemini.

However, 7/10 for the overpowering green lighting.


Thanks for the feedback but it's "rate my cables" not rate my lighting. lol


----------



## 98uk

double post!


----------



## 98uk

I knew that all along









I say 8/10 then!

My rating?


----------



## marc.tulley

P190 for xmas, does most of the cable tidy'in for me!
what you think?


----------



## vigilante

@ alex98 UK: 7.5/10. Work on that extender
@marc 10/10


----------



## l V l

Eh, did not drill any holes or anything fancy. I tried but for some reason I kept running into annoying problems while managing this:


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


Eh, did not drill any holes or anything fancy. I tried but for some reason I kept running into annoying problems while managing this:










*OW MY EYES









*but from what i can see, it looks pretty good!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Wow, love the Gemini.

However, 7/10 for the overpowering green lighting.

Here is mine. Could have been better but the top whole you couldn't put wires through and across the back or the case wouldn't shut








That's why you see the black and yellow extender cable out the top hole in pic 1, then across the mobo in pic 2



























its not bad. keep trying







theres got to be a way to get it on the top. looks like its some metal u can pull off.. iunoe never seen cosmo up front other than those custom ones @ CES 2 days ago.. 7/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


Thanks for the feedback but it's "rate my cables" not rate my lighting. lol












Quote:



Originally Posted by *marc.tulley*


P190 for xmas, does most of the cable tidy'in for me!
what you think?




























Pretty Good! Now zoom out and take a picture of the bottom.. all ur pictures missed the bottom where ur psu is..







8/10. either u gain the other 2 points by zoomin out and showing a good job down there too.. or maybe u lose 1 point for not showin that part









Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


Eh, did not drill any holes or anything fancy. I tried but for some reason I kept running into annoying problems while managing this:










yah ow my eyes. the last 3 pictures gradually get worse.. (no offense). pretty good. could be better 7/10!


----------



## l V l

yeah sorry my phone sucks!


----------



## Norse

My new PC/Case


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norse* 

























My new PC/Case

If that is a modular power supply, suggest you remove some of the unused cables. If not, run them behind the mobo. Try reversing your harddrive position making the connectors in the back. Zip tie or bundle front panel cables. See if you can get a longer SATA cable for your 5.25" drive then run in behind, up, then back out. Same idea for harddrive but after you reversed your harddrive, the sata will go right and behind.. As for the cable from your cpu heatsink, see if u can reposition the fan where as the wire coming from middle will go / towards the connector.. either u can zip tie the excess wire or run it up behind the mobo and back down to connector. Dont know what that single yellow wire is running by your i/o ports on the left under psu.. try to hide that as well or something

See if that helps any







6/10


----------



## Norse

there is a big bundle of cables above the PSU cos its where i have got the Molex connectors and SATA (For fans and SATA DVDRW)

hdd cant be reversed easily due to screw position/cables then being a pain in the arse, also the reason there is spare cables in the hdd bays is because im gona put 2 more HDD in and yea im gona get a longer DVDRW cable that'll go nicely down the back

Also yea its moduler but 2 of the cables have 3 Sata on each, and molex one has 3 molex on it so not much i can do and the wires too thick to go down the back (i tried)


----------



## holtzman

Hows this? Using a mid tower + not having a dremel or any other cutting tool = very hard cable management!! so go easy...
pic
pic


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holtzman*


Hows this? Using a mid tower + not having a dremel or any other cutting tool = very hard cable management!! so go easy...
pic
pic


I'd say 7/10, for what it is, thats pretty good with no cutting and whatnot


----------



## Dethredic

Ok here is my original:










Now here is my new patented "Duck Tape Cable Management"



















I don't have the tools to cut holes in my Antec 900, so I did the best I could.

I personally think that is pretty good (not perfect, but again, I can't cut the holes.)


----------



## holtzman

IMO the duct tape looks kinda gross, I'd pick up a cable sleeving kit for around 8$, then you can bundle them together easily and they will be whatever color you want! 5/10


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dethredic*


Now here is my new patented "Duck Tape Cable Management"



nasty!









nice RAM, though.


----------



## Dethredic

Well, IMO even with the ducktape it looks better than before









You gotta use what you have.


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Here's my latest! I'm planning on covering the section below the metal bar (including those hdd clips (taking those out and using screws)) with a black section, then at the bottom have the metal grate stuff and just above that the infamous OCN Flame. Artists rendition below:

*Now - rate me*









*Proposed Design*


----------



## PGT96AJT

so you are pretty much hiding your mess with those panels...I usually try for better cable management to increase airflow plus it looks a ton better. Those panels just seem like they are sticking a bandaid over the problem.


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


so you are pretty much hiding your mess with those panels...I usually try for better cable management to increase airflow plus it looks a ton better. Those panels just seem like they are sticking a bandaid over the problem.


I have no space to hide the cables, a non-modular PSU + a Midi case with no space doesn't really help. Having the panel's there wouldn't stop airflow that much, since all they are covering up is basically metal anyway.


----------



## ail45

no he meant as is the cable stuck into drive bays are reducing airflow, which it is, the panels are a nice add though.

still your not using a micro atx case so yes you do have plenty of room, ive wire tucked a micro atx case and a non modular psu w/o a prob, didnt look the best since i was restricted where to go and no cutting the case. but did an amazing job for the small amount of case i had.

i really should start taking pics of the comps i build for people....


----------



## iandroo888

lol cheater with the metal panel XD and least make the cables nicer and put it off to one side of the bay or something..


----------



## airbozo

Ok I know I already posted my rig and thanks for the comments. I recently had to QA a small WS we are having another company build and was bothered by the cable job. My task was to come up with a way to clean up the cables to make sure airflow was not an issue and to top it off it I had to be able to train someone to do it and they had to be able to spend no more than 15 minutes on cleaning it up.

Here are the before shots;




And here is the same system with about 15 minutes of work (the first pass took me half an hour, once I knew what to do it took me 10 minutes).;





If I had more time I would have hidden most of those cables , but time is money and we had to keep the costs down since there were about 100 of these made for us. It took me almost 4 hours to train our vendors assemblers how to do this. They just didn't get it...


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
no he meant as is the cable stuck into drive bays are reducing airflow, which it is, the panels are a nice add though.

That is exactly what I was saying. I was not saying I did not like your panels...I actually think they are pretty cool.


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
That is exactly what I was saying. I was not saying I did not like your panels...I actually think they are pretty cool.

Oh sorry, I must have misunderstood you first time I read it. I have tried to tidy the cables up, I'm slowly making improvements but at this point in time I think i'll stick with how they are (most of the cables are bunged up in the top drive bay, you can't actually see the majority) until I get a new case. I've been thinking about an Antec 900, but I want something with a mobo tray, to hide things behind.


----------



## prosser13

Not perfect, but getting there...

The white molex visible in that picture has been pushed into the drive bay, and I need to buy a rounded IDE cable...


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*











Not perfect, but getting there...

The white molex visible in that picture has been pushed into the drive bay, and I need to buy a rounded IDE cable...


I'd give it a 7/10. You've got a lot of space, I think you could do some more.

Anyone care to rate mine?


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JackMcIntyre*


I'd give it a 7/10. You've got a lot of space, I think you could do some more.

Anyone care to rate mine?


Basing it off of what you rated that, I'll give you a 6/10. It just looks messy.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*











Not perfect, but getting there...

The white molex visible in that picture has been pushed into the drive bay, and I need to buy a rounded IDE cable...


try straighening the cables.. like that cable over ur cpu hsf.. or the cables feeding thru the top hole.. zip tie em up if needed.


----------



## prosser13

It's been sorted a bit since then and looks a bit better. The CPU HSF isn't staying there for long so I'm not bothered about that.

Still needs work, aye, but I'll do that when the watercooling goes in!


----------



## Outfitter540

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 









Not perfect, but getting there...

The white molex visible in that picture has been pushed into the drive bay, and I need to buy a rounded IDE cable...

Maybe a few zipties and redoing the trim on those holes would make it look a lot better. Good effort though as you actually modded your mobo tray.

Heres mine...










that is without modding the mobo tray.


----------



## wire

Outfitter- for not having to cut holes into the case, thats a 10/10.


----------



## P1MP1NJ

I saw this thread and figured id give it a go and here are my results:
Before








After








want any more pics or bigger pics just lemme know also first post!


----------



## wire

P1MP1NJ- Great Job!! 9/10


----------



## P1MP1NJ

Sorry for the double post but heres a better pic of after:


----------



## P1MP1NJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


P1MP1NJ- Great Job!! 9/10


Thanks


----------



## repo_man

^^^Very nice pimpinJ


----------



## Outfitter540

Huge improvement! 9/10 Maybe you could turn your HDDs around? Clean anyways


----------



## P1MP1NJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


^^^Very nice pimpinJ


Thanks again sorry the pics suck my camera is not the best but I still cant justify getting a digital rebel lol it looks so much better in real life and will look better when my xmas present from my gf gets here from newegg (Q6600, all new chipset coolers and 2 more gb of ballistix!







)


----------



## P1MP1NJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outfitter540*


Huge improvement! 9/10 Maybe you could turn your HDDs around? Clean anyways


I tried but the sata cables i have are to short it looks better tho ill grab a pic for ya


----------



## vigilante




----------



## stumped

not bad vigilante. I give it a 9/10 +1/10 for the window mod.


----------



## We Gone

Before

















After


----------



## Starholdest

Looks good








Nice job!


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*












oh lord, that accelero just looks nasty without the plastic trim on the side.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korosu* 
oh lord, that accelero just looks nasty without the plastic trim on the side.









Won't clear the side fan with the cover


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *We Gone* 
Won't clear the side fan with the cover










ah. makes perfect sense now.


----------



## FallenDemon

here is mine


----------



## NEvolution

Not bad. Still quite a few cables that can be straightened and hidden. 8/10










I rate myself -20/10


----------



## Edberg

Not so good, any ideas on how to improve?


----------



## Edberg

Alot better, I'd still like it a bit neater.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

wrap some of those together will def help the look. Plus try to run what you can under the mobo. that will help hide some as well


----------



## WuNgUn

ALL of those wires coming out of the power supply should go thru the tray slot at the bottom, and come back out where needed...
This will improve things considerably!


----------



## Edberg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WuNgUn*


ALL of those wires coming out of the power supply should go thru the tray slot at the bottom, and come back out where needed...
This will improve things considerably!


You cannot fit any cables behind there.


----------



## wigseryc

Not sure about this, seeing as it's still in no way as awesome of some of the other bits of work up here..










Here's another, with a flash.

VV Thanks NE


----------



## NEvolution

8/10. All the cables are very organized, seeing as there's no holes to hid them.


----------



## Ivanko

Those look alot cleaner that mine 8/10 aswell


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 









Not sure about this, seeing as it's still in no way as awesome of some of the other bits of work up here..










Here's another, with a flash.

VV Thanks NE









I don't know how you did that but its really cool...

Gah, i would post mine but it won't let me access my gallery.


----------



## IIowa

I think I'm taking the trophy for cable management.


----------



## benfica101

C:\\Documents and Settings\\Thomas Ferreira\\Desktop\\Cables.JPG


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 









I think I'm taking the trophy for cable management.









*YOU ARE GOD!!







*

Quote:

C







ocuments and SettingsThomas FerreiraDesktopCables.JPG
You can't link to files on your HDD that way. You can use "<IP>\\<Directory>" if you have your PC set up right though.


----------



## benfica101

how do u post images


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 
I don't know how you did that but its really cool...

Gah, i would post mine but it won't let me access my gallery.

Do what?
Post images?
I've got mine hosted on Photobucket at the moment, my Gallery on this site is always funny when i try accessing it..


----------



## benfica101




----------



## benfica101

yer how u post images on this website


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benfica101* 
yer how u post images on this website

LOL, you use a site like http://imageshack.us/ then post the link


----------



## wigseryc

BB Code and an image host.. try www.photobucket.com - sign up and upload your images.

Once that's done, find the box with the


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benfica101* 
yer how u post images on this website

Read my above post and if you want to abandon the "lets link to my HDD" idea use www.Photobucket.com.

Quote:

Do what?
Post images?
I've got mine hosted on Photobucket at the moment, my Gallery on this site is always funny when i try accessing it..
I've never had issues until now.


----------



## benfica101




----------



## NEvolution

Type

*







*

It has to be a link to an image...not a website

It has to end in .jpg, .png, .bmp, etc.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I was bored so i decided to do a little more work to my case i took my ide dvdrw out and i turned my drives around so the wires hide even more.


----------



## b1gapl

*Side panel off...*









*In action...*









I just noticed that I should re-route that PCI-e power cable to come through the lower hole, where the SATA wires are. I'll work on it...

The pictures don't do it justice. It's so much better in real life.


----------



## Refresh

Looks good
9.5/10

Also, what part of NY are you from?


----------



## b1gapl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Refresh*


Looks good
9.5/10

Also, what part of NY are you from?


Thank you.

Queens county, Flushing.


----------



## Kornowski

What's that ontop of your GT, it's reflective?


----------



## b1gapl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
What's that ontop of your GT, it's reflective?

It's a plexiglass mirror, that I cut.

Thanks and compliments to The_Snyper for the idea. Look at his gallery.


----------



## Mike-O

Need to get rid of the front panel cables somehow.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mike-O* 


Need to get rid of the front panel cables somehow.

try running them into the bottom compartment bit and then up where you need them

or into the side panel area (cut a hole for them to go in and then come out at bottom)


----------



## vtx_

Need to get a P4 and 24 pin extension. Having to run those cables the way that they are really makes it look a lot more messy than it is. Everything else is run behind the mobo tray.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-O*




Need to get rid of the front panel cables somehow.


Ummm, dude turn that Zalman cooler around! It should be blowing the air out the back of your case....not up to the top creating an air pocket! I didn't take a super close look...but if that's the 900 with the 200mm fan on top...then nevermind, lol.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Ummm, dude turn that Zalman cooler around! It should be blowing the air out the back of your case....not up to the top creating an air pocket! I didn't take a super close look...but if that's the 900 with the 200mm fan on top...then nevermind, lol.


theres a 120 fan on the top thats a p180/182 so its standard lol


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtx_* 
Need to get a P4 and 24 pin extension. Having to run those cables the way that they are really makes it look a lot more messy than it is. Everything else is run behind the mobo tray.


















dude yourn your psu around.. then you will have enough room for your cables to reach


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
theres a 120 fan on the top thats a p180/182 so its standard lol

Alrighty, my bad. I'm so used to my sucky Apevia cases and cheapo Rosewill cases....I don't really know much about the better ones, lol.


----------



## vtx_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
dude yourn your psu around.. then you will have enough room for your cables to reach
















That might make the 24 pin reach, but the p4 is still way too short.

Edit: yea the 24 pin reaches now.


----------



## afzsom

If you're feeling brave, you can take your motherboard out, and lay the 4 pin connector down on the tray, and then place the motherboard back in, and have the 4 pin connection plug in without stretching over the board, instead it will be under it...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya and use some tape duct tape or electric tape to pre tape it so it lays nice and flat.


----------



## vtx_

I don't think it would reach still. It is really that close to not reaching as it is. I have to pull it pretty tight to get it to plug in


----------



## afzsom

That's because you're stretching it OVER the videocard...if its a straight shot underneath the motherboard, you'll easily have another few inches to play with, which will make it fit just fine.


----------



## vtx_

It's probably worth a try, but I don't feel like taking my motherboard out right now


----------



## Dirtyerny

My new p182, still needs some work. Especially up by the fans and by the hardrive bay.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny* 








My new p182, still needs some work. Especially up by the fans and by the hardrive bay.

now that's sexy. those couple of wires at the bottom should be easily hideable. i give it 9/10 for initial effort. a little bit more routing and it could be a 10.


----------



## jsonbass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny* 








My new p182, still needs some work. Especially up by the fans and by the hardrive bay.

9/10.









How about me?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Looks clean, but that is pretty easy to do when you don't have that many cables or drives.

8/10

You should be able to route those SATA and power cables behind the motherboard tray for an even better look.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtx_*


That might make the 24 pin reach, but the p4 is still way too short.

Edit: yea the 24 pin reaches now.










How did you fit that 24pin by the edge on the back of the mobo tray? With that ridge there, I couldn't get the side panel back on because of that added thickness.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsonbass* 
9/10.









How about me?

8. you can fix that with a longer SATA cable for the DVD drive that you can route behind the mobo, also you could put some sheathing on the front panel connectors, and run them along that bottom edge along with the HD SATA cable.


----------



## Ignis

Hows mine?


----------



## Norse

Ignis maybe try to get a shorter IDE cable

other than that, very nice


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ignis* 








Hows mine?

7/10
pretty good conisdering you got 3 ide devices maybe a shorter ide cable or when you get the money upgrade the dvd/cdroms to sata interface.


----------



## Ignis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Norse*


Ignis maybe try to get a shorter IDE cable

other than that, very nice


Yeah, when i ordered the cable i thought i needed 24 inches, and i didn't know that the cable was THAT thick. since there pretty cheap, next time i get something from newegg I will order an 18 incher thats thinner.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ignis*











Hows mine?


Ummmm...am I missing something here, or rather, are YOU missing something here??? Where the heck is you CPU cooler?


----------



## max302

IDE.... Grrrr. It's what ruins the whole thing.


----------



## Ignis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Ummmm...am I missing something here, or rather, are YOU missing something here??? Where the heck is you CPU cooler?


Well, if you look at my sig, you will see "build in Progress." I am waiting till Feb/March for both a CPU and GPU because of Penryn and the new X2 cards from NV and ATI. I haven't installed the CPU cooler because, obviously, I don't have a CPU yet, but I am leaning toward the Q6600 over the Q9450 due to OC.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ignis*


Well, if you look at my sig, you will see "build in Progress." I am waiting till Feb/March for both a CPU and GPU because of Penryn and the new X2 cards from NV and ATI. I haven't installed the CPU cooler because, obviously, I don't have a CPU yet, but I am leaning toward the Q6600 over the Q9450 due to OC.


Alright man, my bad. Sorry about that. All I gotta say is sweet man! I love to see the higher end builds...just wish I could afford one myself, lol. Heck, my sig rig is currently down (yet again). Go figure. Can't wait to see your final pics with everything in that beast!


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korosu*


now that's sexy. those couple of wires at the bottom should be easily hideable. i give it 9/10 for initial effort. a little bit more routing and it could be a 10.


thanks.
Small update with my new x-fi xtreme gamer.








Sorry about the quality and the size. Not sure what I did there..


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny*


thanks.
Small update with my new x-fi xtreme gamer.








Sorry about the quality and the size. Not sure what I did there..


10/10








First tip would be for you to take out the top HDD bay it increases airflow like a mOFO.

Second if you want to keep it in then take out the HDD trays

Third how in the world did you hide those front panel wires coming out of there

Forth can we see the back panel









Fifth can you take a pic with that top drive bay removed i want to see how you routed that IDE cable to that optical drive


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-O*




Need to get rid of the front panel cables somehow.


Turn your Zalman so that it exhausts out the back, and reinstall your rear fan. The metal plate that holds down the Zalman was designed to weave in and out of the heatpipes for a setup like yours.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtx_*


I don't think it would reach still. It is really that close to not reaching as it is. I have to pull it pretty tight to get it to plug in


We have the same PSU and my 8pin connector has farther to go in my case than in yours (to the opening on the back, all the way to the top to the hole, and back down to the mobo), so run it under the mobo


----------



## Marin

Sorry about the bad pics, I'll upload some better pics later. Anyway, every single cable is routed behind the mobo tray.


Heres a very blurry one:


----------



## forcifer

first post







hope its not the last
doesnt have IDE cable,








with IDE cable


----------



## Unl33t

HOLY WIRES BATMAN!!!


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Sorry about the bad pics, I'll upload some better pics later. Anyway, every single cable is routed behind the mobo tray.


Heres a very blurry one:


that's worth a 10 to me! that thing is pure sex. if it were my build, i'd do without the LED fans, though.


----------



## darkninja420

my latest.. its just temp until my board and ram comes







and the new drill


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 








first post







hope its not the last
doesnt have IDE cable,








with IDE cable

Turn your Zalman to it exhausts out the back. There are two ways to mount the plate that holds it down, use the other if you need to.


----------



## edeekeos

meh, ill throw mine up, not a clear pic... but oh well..


----------



## forcifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Turn your Zalman to it exhausts out the back. There are two ways to mount the plate that holds it down, use the other if you need to.


i did in more recent pics, but they dont do a good job of showing cable management


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


10/10








First tip would be for you to take out the top HDD bay it increases airflow like a mOFO.

Second if you want to keep it in then take out the HDD trays

Third how in the world did you hide those front panel wires coming out of there

Forth can we see the back panel









Fifth can you take a pic with that top drive bay removed i want to see how you routed that IDE cable to that optical drive


Yeah, I don't have a fan where the top HDD bay is, prob gonna get some yate loons. You think the low speed one's at xoxide will move enough air, or should I get the medium speed? I kind of cheated with the front panels, just kind of squished them in the back. For the IDE cable, before I removed the HDD trays, I just ran it in the lowest chamber them pulled it up where another fan should go into the top tray and out to the dvd drive. Now I just sort of shove it, but it looks the same. Nothing too uber secret or creative really







.


----------



## sublime0

Mehh.. Its not the best.. This was a week or 2 ago.. I gotta put my rig back in the case then i will do some damage and post more pics!


----------



## stumped

sublime, that PCIe Power looks like it comes from nowhere


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
sublime, that PCIe Power looks like it comes from nowhere

probably because it's not connected to anything.


----------



## stumped

i mean, it looks like there is no power feed, and both ends look the same.


----------



## Mr_Me_II

Here's mine a month ago as dated, haven't changed much it's actually worse now...got a 80mm fan sittin on the wires up top blowin the rad exhaust out the front of my case. I'll post a pic of a more respectable cable managment job later if I can find a camera









Was suposed to be a temp setup till I got my new case, but I got fired instead so I'm stuck with the birdsnest.

Enjoy


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Snyper*


I was going to wait until this weekend to reply, but I'll be busy.

I just ordered the rest of the wiring needed to eliminate the original wires from my PSU. I will be spending the rest of the week making custom length cables.

Here is an older pic to tide you over. I HATE my Power Supply's main cable.

Same with the White Molex just chilling out there in the middle.

I already made my power cables for the Hard Drives. The new ones look much better.

Keep the thread going!!!


That CASE is HUGE


----------



## Metalica732

Jesus Christ that is alot of Water


----------



## Crapalation

Here's what I've got for ya.


----------



## Marin

The first one 8/10. The second one gets a 8/10.

Both look great, just get rid of the IDE.

And here are some better pics of mine.

(tons of noise in this pic...)




And here is the bottom wind tunnel, no loose cables, all cables are behind the mobo tray so I can get as much airflow as possible.


----------



## headcracker

took these a while ago, its a bit worse now lol since i added rear extraction fan an a blue neon tube


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


The first one 8/10. The second one gets a 8/10.

Both look great, just get rid of the IDE.

And here are some better pics of mine.

(tons of noise in this pic...)




And here is the bottom wind tunnel, no loose cables, all cables are behind the mobo tray so I can get as much airflow as possible.




9.7846537353784893982738298/10


----------



## Crapalation

Quote:



Both look great, just get rid of the IDE.


yeah, tell me about it. Yours is damn sexy tho!


----------



## TheJack

where do you guys get all the uv cables and cable covers? I looked on newegg and tigerdirect and i can't see anything major for cables and pimpin' the inside out. Btw, I haven't seen any modular power supplies in the 50$ range, if you could link one I'd appreciate it. ty


----------



## blackhawk777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheJack*


where do you guys get all the uv cables and cable covers? I looked on newegg and tigerdirect and i can't see anything major for cables and pimpin' the inside out. Btw, I haven't seen any modular power supplies in the 50$ range, if you could link one I'd appreciate it. ty


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/category/category_slc.asp?Recs=10&Nav=|c:2496|&Sort=4


----------



## Mr_Me_II

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheJack*


where do you guys get all the uv cables and cable covers? I looked on newegg and tigerdirect and i can't see anything major for cables and pimpin' the inside out. Btw, I haven't seen any modular power supplies in the 50$ range, if you could link one I'd appreciate it. ty


www.xoxide.com
www.performance-pcs.com
www.frozencpu.com










Oh, and those Ultra X-Connect PSU's Blackhawk has linked, get one! Mine's been chugin strong for over a year...and they are purdy.


----------



## PGT96AJT

I got my cable sleeving, UV Sata and IDE cables from http://www.frozencpu.com/. They have a large variety and good prices. They also have fast shipping.


----------



## lattyware

Not the best ever. But way better than it has been, and due to cable length/quantity and the non-modular PSU, I think it is as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## blackhawk777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 

Not the best ever. But way better than it has been, and due to cable length/quantity and the non-modular PSU, I think it is as good as it's gonna get.

isnt it a nightmare trying to organize tubing? i give it a 7/10.

so i took this pic when my comp was finishing










now it looks like this, i dont think it's perfect, but i cant make it any better.


----------



## reberto

Still pretty messy IMO, but not a bad job! 7/10

Here's mine


----------



## blackhawk777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Still pretty messy IMO, but not a bad job! 7/10

Here's mine


can that thing even turn on? haha there are hardly any cables! 10/10. but sometimes i dont like all the empty space..


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Still pretty messy IMO, but not a bad job! 7/10

Here's mine



i've got a P182 in the mail, oh man i can't wait for it to get here. cable management has never been one of my strengths, i'm really looking forward to being able to get them all out of the way.


----------



## blackhawk777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*







where in the world did u put all those cables at?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Yeah, see guys.....^^ THAT IS A 10/10. You've all been getting kinda sloppy on what gets 10's lately. Heck I think somebody rated my rig a 10 a while back...and it's nowhere NEAR that nice!


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Yeah, see guys.....^^ THAT IS A 10/10. You've all been getting kinda sloppy on what gets 10's lately. Heck I think somebody rated my rig a 10 a while back...and it's nowhere NEAR that nice!


so the very first pic in the thread sets the benchmark for others to follow.. i agree. the only way you could improve on that one is to lay a coat or two of flat black on the interior of the case.


----------



## Deezle98

Here's my new stacker, not bad but nothing great, mobo tray needs to be cut up...


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'd give ^^ a 9/10. Looks great, but those cables need to be hidden a little better if possible, if not run them straighter.


----------



## blackhawk777

how in the world do u put cables behind the tray? i cant do that.


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackhawk777*


how in the world do u put cables behind the tray? i cant do that.


you either gotta have a case with holes around the edges of the motherboard, or cut holes yourself.


----------



## vtx_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackhawk777*


how in the world do u put cables behind the tray? i cant do that.


Cut a hole near your power supply so you can run all the wires behind there and use electrical tape to hold the wires there.

You may also need to cut holes for the motherboard power connectors and such to pass through from the back of the motherboard tray. It really depends on what case you have.


----------



## blackhawk777

interesting..


----------



## liberation

before... awful wiring job









now, after about an hour working on it


----------



## Deezle98

6.5-7/10, not too bad but the IDE cable totally rapes it...


----------



## nigel

you don't want to see mine because, it was not built for looks just performance,


----------



## lattyware

For IDE cables, don't get a round one, they are really fat generally. Grab some duct tape, and fold up an IDE cable - see what I did with mine, you can make them nigh on as thin as a SATA cable.


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 
you don't want to see mine because, it was not built for looks just performance,

Mine's built for performance too, but hiding cables is a good fun challenge, I have more fun working on my rig than using it


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deezle98* 
Mine's built for performance too, but hiding cables is a good fun challenge, I have more fun working on my rig than using it









yup, i was thinking that same thing yesterday. i spend so much time tweaking for that last little ounce of performance, then go play quake 2.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nigel*


you don't want to see mine because, it was not built for looks just performance,


Clean,neat wires can improve performance. In some instances, it can help cooling dramatically. Better wires = better airflow = cooler parts.


----------



## tjharlow

here are my pics on a build I just completed with CM Cosmos 1000. Pretty standard for a Cosmos except for 3 holes I drilled and routed some cables/wires from under the MB.


----------



## thornygravy

tjharlow gets 10/10


----------



## b1gapl

I would say 8.5/10. It would look a lot better, if he drilled holes in the motherboard tray. So he can run them behind it.

But with the panel on, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Zulli85

Very nice indeed.


----------



## tjharlow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b1gapl*


I would say 8.5/10. It would look a lot better, if he drilled holes in the motherboard tray. So he can run them behind it.

But with the panel on, it wouldn't matter.


I did drill holes in the motherboard tray for the cpu 8pin power, front panel 4 usb ports, firewire, audio and power/reset/hdd cables, as well as the intake fan and cathode switch wiring.

Only thing I didn't drill an additional hole(s) for was the sata cables, 24pin power and pcie power (which, in hindsight, i wish I would have).

However, I'm in the process of a move, but when I get settled in I have a project in mind to mod the front of the case, add some 110cfm fans replacing the 54cfm rated ones and lapping the cpu/heatsink. When I do that I will also drill some additional holes to reroute the above mentioned cables.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Where did you get those white plasticy things that are in your holes? I just have electrical tape on mine and it is starting to fall off.

By the way, nice cables. Looks like it took some time to think and lay them out like that.


----------



## Bishop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
Where did you get those white plasticy things that are in your holes? I just have electrical tape on mine and it is starting to fall off.

By the way, nice cables. Looks like it took some time to think and lay them out like that.


do you mean the zip ties? if so, you can purchase them from any hardware store.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bishop* 
do you mean the zip ties? if so, you can purchase them from any hardware store.









I know what zip ties are. I'm talking about the plastic grommet things in the holes cut into the motherboard tray.


----------



## tjharlow

i ordered gromits from performance-pc.com but they were too wide. I ended up using one of the gromits from an included case hole I didn't use and cut it to lengths I needed.


----------



## scmpj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mootin* 









im sure theres a pc in there somwhere









its not my pc realy









jmc hows that good wiring to be honest









LOL


----------



## Bishop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


I know what zip ties are. I'm talking about the plastic grommet things in the holes cut into the motherboard tray.


aahh sorry...


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crapalation* 
Here's what I've got for ya.



















How can your PC be old and modern at the same time?


----------



## NEvolution

Rebuild / Loop Rehaul finally finished.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
Rebuild / Loop Rehaul finally finished.


















very interesting setup, though it's gotta have horrible airflow with your only intake blowing over two hard drives. i have one of these cases coming in tomorrow, and my hard drive is absolutely going in the bottom cage, and the top cage is either coming out, or becoming a 2-fan wind tunnel (depending on how much space i have). for your setup, if you were going to do it that way, you'd have to be real creative with mounting you reservoir.

how is your ambient temperature?


----------



## NEvolution

I don't really need that much intake, the in-case ambient is 22-23C.

Everything runs pretty cool. Only when I'm benching/gaming do I have to pop on a 80/120mm to my GPU to dissipate the heat from the ramsinks.
Other than that, I don't really need any extra airflow over the remaining components.

I had my hdd's at the bottom before I did this and they were actually hotter that way as I couldn't put an intake at the bottom.
The only fan that was moving air at the bottom was the middle one, which I removed.

Btw, you're on an air setup so I would expect you to need/want more airflow in the case.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
I don't really need that much intake, the in-case ambient is 22-23C.

Everything runs pretty cool. Only when I'm benching/gaming do I have to pop on a 80/120mm to my GPU to dissipate the heat from the ramsinks.
Other than that, I don't really need any extra airflow over the remaining components.

I had my hdd's at the bottom before I did this and they were actually hotter that way as I couldn't put an intake at the bottom.
The only fan that was moving air at the bottom was the middle one, which I removed.

Btw, you're on an air setup so I would expect you to need/want more airflow in the case.

true. sounds like you've got your ambients under control, carry on!


----------



## rancor

I had some time to clean my case. what do you think?


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korosu* 
true. sounds like you've got your ambients under control, carry on!









haha, btw what happened to my rating?









*@rancor*: It would look better if you straightened out those cables.


----------



## rancor

I wish I could... but the cables are not long enough. They are meant for a mid tower case not a full tower


----------



## Dillmiester

Its beautiful.


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


haha, btw what happened to my rating?










well, the air cooling-biased side of me says 8. the practical side says 9.


----------



## KGB11

Couldn't find any recent ones with my side panel off, so I'll just show it from all angles. lol


----------



## vtx_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rancor*


I wish I could... but the cables are not long enough. They are meant for a mid tower case not a full tower


Can you run the extra wires behind the mobo tray? Also you could cut holes to pass the wires through to plug them in. That would clean it up a lot.

I would say it's like a 5-6/10


----------



## vtx_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGB11*


Couldn't find any recent ones with my side panel off, so I'll just show it from all angles. lol


It's kind of hard to tell how good the wires are with the lighting and the side panel on, but it looks cool.


----------



## KGB11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtx_*


It's kind of hard to tell how good the wires are with the lighting and the side panel on, but it looks cool.


Alright, I'll take some new ones as soon as I am feeling less lazy.


----------



## rancor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtx_* 
Can you run the extra wires behind the mobo tray? Also you could cut holes to pass the wires through to plug them in. That would clean it up a lot.

I would say it's like a 5-6/10

I could if I had a way to cut it. the back side of the case is the motherboard tray








what is a cheep dremel cost 40ish?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Don't forget that you need to get blades too cause they wear down or break. I think I went through 14 of them modding my first case. I can't remember how much they cost though.


----------



## rancor

wow that is a lot of blades. I don't know if it would be worth it then because it would just be for looks... but what would this whole thread be about if we didn't care about looks








know of any good covers for the holes sides?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Here's an update on my sig rig. Added the 7900GS (which meant 6pin connector is now visible), and I flipped my hard drive around. What do you guys think?


----------



## rancor

looks good, IDE cables are hard to hide
by the way nice power supply (I personally hate mine but it might be different for you)


----------



## SomeDooD

pioneerisloud, very nice. 8/10

I'm in the same position as rancor. I need to make holes to my armor to hide the cabled. But I don't have the tools either.


----------



## rancor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


pioneerisloud, very nice. 8/10

I'm in the same position as rancor. I need to make holes to my armor to hide the cabled. But I don't have the tools either.


they do look sweet though, I might try to mod it when I get a new PSU


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rancor* 
looks good, IDE cables are hard to hide
by the way nice power supply (I personally hate mine but it might be different for you)

Yeah, I've learned about them IDE cables, lol. My next build is going to be SATA only...however the floppy cable will still be visible, hmmmm.....(yes I have an IDE and a floppy cable you can see in my pics).

To the PSU:
Well...I hated my original one, but I love the one I just got back from RMA. I sent it in because the warranty was almost up (yes I know...bad me), and I got one back that has PCIe connectors on it (2 of them), so I can now SLI if I wanted. My old one had no PCIe connectors, so a pretty nice upgrade. Other than that...its the exact same. Its been running strong for me for almost a year now, I have no complaints cept that its not a Thermaltake, lol.

And finally...8/10? Lol...have you guys seen this case in person before? Lol, there is absolutely no way to hide these wires any better...not even with a dremel. The only thing I could still do is a SATA DVD drive...but that'll still leave the floppy cable perfectly visible. I mean considering the case its in, and a non-modular PSU...I thought I did pretty darn well. Jeez...I even did what was asked of me (turning the HD around). When I first posted my rig people said I'd get 9/10 or 10/10 if I turned it around. Oh well....not going to get butt-hurt over my ratings of my cable job. I know I did good, lol.

Oh, and BTW....thanks for the rating, lol. Didn't mean to sound like such a whiner.


----------



## NEvolution

The best way would be to fold the IDE and Floppy cables. If you look at my latest pics, you pretty much don't even see that I have an IDE optical drive.

http://www.overclock.net/3315002-post1729.html


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


The best way would be to fold the IDE and Floppy cables. If you look at my latest pics, you pretty much don't even see that I have an IDE optical drive.

http://www.overclock.net/3315002-post1729.html


ah, your cable-fu is strong, grasshopper. i never noticed!


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


The best way would be to fold the IDE and Floppy cables. If you look at my latest pics, you pretty much don't even see that I have an IDE optical drive.

http://www.overclock.net/3315002-post1729.html


Hey looking good NEv, glad to see that you have your GPU on water now








How's that OCing coming with the BIOS editor?


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korosu*


ah, your cable-fu is strong, grasshopper. i never noticed!


Strong enough I am not...Sladesurfer level I have not yet attained.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


Hey looking good NEv, glad to see that you have your GPU on water now








How's that OCing coming with the BIOS editor?


Haven't played around with that yet. Still have to install Vista from scratch and get everything set up first.
Great recommendation though. The MCW60 is awesome. I don't go past 40C with with 3DMark06, though my VRM temps are a tad higher than before now.
I put the MC21's on the VRM's and have an 80mm blowing at them, but the temps are still 40C ++.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Will fix when I get my new upgrades.


----------



## vtx_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Here's an update on my sig rig. Added the 7900GS (which meant 6pin connector is now visible), and I flipped my hard drive around. What do you guys think?


Can't do all that much more with IDE drives in your system. You may be able to fold and tuck them a little bit, but you really can't hide them too well.

8/10


----------



## vtx_

Sm3gH3ad said:


> Will fix when I get my new upgrades.]http://www.overclock.net/attachments... new upgrades.
> 
> Oh noez... 10/10


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
Strong enough I am not...Sladesurfer level I have not yet attained.









Haven't played around with that yet. Still have to install Vista from scratch and get everything set up first.
Great recommendation though. The MCW60 is awesome. I don't go past 40C with with 3DMark06, though my VRM temps are a tad higher than before now.
I put the MC21's on the VRM's and have an 80mm blowing at them, but the temps are still 40C ++.

OT, but that's actually decent temps. Normal VRM temps (with stock HS) are 55-60C according to others I've checked with.....mine are 50-60C as well....with the copper sinks and 120mm fan on them. (one on the bottom and one on the end







)


----------



## NEvolution

Interesting, I'll have to do a bit more monitoring regarding this. I have sinks on both sides too, but some of them are from the HR-03 as I didn't have enough of the Enzotechs.


----------



## binormalkilla

Here are some pics of mine......new RAM and I removed the OCZ XTC cooler in favor of a 120mm Silenx fan that was laying around....much bett IMO. I took it off for the pic tough.


















EDIT
Nev I would consider adding a fan on the bottom of your card like mine.......it helps a lot, and adds to the overall windtunnel effect of your case....

I still have to get out the dremel and polish away those stray markings on the bottom right hand side.....I was going to cut a hole there but I cut if farther back so you couldn't see it.....lol.


----------



## NEvolution

Interesting how you put the 120mm at the bottom like that. I'll have to move my PCI-E connectors and try that one out.


----------



## binormalkilla

Yea it works like a charm.
You know I really wish I would've bought the special edition version of my board for the water block on the NB......I would like to cool it with my loop but I don't want to have to change out the whole SB/VRM blocks, etc. I don't even have room for an after market SB cooler......unless it's REALLY small.

Here is a pic with the third fan that cools my RAM, NB, and a little of the PCIE1 memory and PCB components....though I originally installed it for the RAM. This RAM runs 2.5V (!), and Geil torture tests these chips at 3V! Insane. I just wanted to make sure that it stays cool............


----------



## vtx_

This is the best I could do without a 4 pin extension. The 4 pin power connector running across the mobo really makes it look a lot more messy than it is.


----------



## holtzman

IMO everyone should paint the inside of their case. I don't know if you have a window or not, a background of ANY color but gray really makes all the difference. still a 7/10 though, try to fix the 4 pin problem. best of luck.


----------



## vtx_

No window. I just did it for airflow reasons. I don't feel like painting it since it would require a lot of time that I don't have. Need to drill rivets out and rivet things back in to do a good job, and without a window there isn't much of a point.


----------



## binormalkilla

So nobody is going to rate mine, huh?


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


So nobody is going to rate mine, huh?










take a pic with the side panel off lol its hard to see with it on


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 
So nobody is going to rate mine, huh?









2 much LED 2 see!


----------



## binormalkilla

It was on the previous page


----------



## NEvolution

Very nice and tidy for such a busy Armor. 10/10 from me.


----------



## wigseryc

Is your top graphics card bent??


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Is your top graphics card bent??


LOL it's curved a little.....apparently I have my water block too tight.....I have to reseat it to make sure. I was just looking at that pic, and planning on reseating.......it just takes so long! It's a real pain to get those cards out without cracking that reinforcement spiral wrap.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


Very nice and tidy for such a busy Armor. 10/10 from me.











Thanks! It does have a lot of stuff in there, doesn't it? I have two blue cathodes that I'm returning for UVs, so it will be all UVed out even more.......


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


LOL it's curved a little.....apparently I have my water block too tight.....I have to reseat it to make sure. I was just looking at that pic, and planning on reseating.......it just takes so long! It's a real pain to get those cards out without cracking that reinforcement spiral wrap.

Thanks! It does have a lot of stuff in there, doesn't it? I have two blue cathodes that I'm returning for UVs, so it will be all UVed out even more.......










No kidding, those Smartcoils are pretty hard to put on. I thought they would slide right on. That's why I don't have them in my loop right now.









What are you using in your mixture? Using the recommended mixture with G11 doesn't seem to give a nice UV result. Once I do find one, I'd like to put in my UV CCFL's also.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
No kidding, those Smartcoils are pretty hard to put on. I thought they would slide right on. That's why I don't have them in my loop right now.









What are you using in your mixture? Using the recommended mixture with G11 doesn't seem to give a nice UV result. Once I do find one, I'd like to put in my UV CCFL's also.

I'm using Pentosin and UV blue reactive leak testing solution for car rads...all mixed with distilled water with a drop of glycerine and dawn. I also added some Biocide from Petras.
http://www.petrastechshop.com/peg11coadb4o.html


----------



## IIowa




----------



## Logit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 


















Thats looking good


----------



## McStuff

The eliminator makes it hard to hide the cable that plugs into it.


----------



## korosu

i just moved my system from a 900 to a P182 yesterday.

i'll just take this opportunity to say, this looked a lot better in person. the camera really exposes the problem areas.

i didn't bother trying to route the cable for the GPU fan, i'll be replacing it soon enough anyway.










either way, it looks a lot better than it did:


----------



## blackhawk777

whoa...7/10.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackhawk777* 
whoa...7/10.

Who are you rating?


----------



## blackhawk777

the post before me.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackhawk777* 
the post before me.

K. Can someone rate mine?


----------



## blackhawk777

umm.

8/10.

actually 8.5/10.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackhawk777*


umm.

8/10.

actually 8.5/10.


Thanks, mah score keeps goin' up.


----------



## Mun1688

Here is mine, got done like an hour ago.....


----------



## Retrospekt

9/10. Only throw-off is that you can see all the cables behind the cd drive through the holed slots.

Here is mine. I really need a dremel so I can drill a bigger hole by the psu to route all my cables through.










Edit: Lol, my video card is crooked because I'm missing a mounting screw.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Probably about a 7.3/10

Why is your VGA's fan connected to the mobo? And IDEs certainly are a pin in the butt for cable management.


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Probably about a 7.3/10

Why is your VGA's fan connected to the mobo? And IDEs certainly are a pin in the butt for cable management.


because he's got an aftermarket GPU cooler that (presumably) has a 3-pin PWM connector.


----------



## Retrospekt

My video card isn't connected to the mobo. It's connected to a 3 pin --> 4 pin converter that is on the bottom of the case under the hdd. And yes, the ide is a pain in the butt. I plan on getting a very long rounded cable and a dremel soon, then i'll have some kick butt management.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
My video card isn't connected to the mobo. It's connected to a 3 pin --> 4 pin converter that is on the bottom of the case under the hdd. And yes, the ide is a pain in the butt. I plan on getting a very long rounded cable and a dremel soon, then i'll have some kick butt management.

Check my IDE cable mod in my sig. Might help you out some. At least it wont be as wide in the case, its a simple, very cheap fix.


----------



## Metalica732

HHAHAHA Look at that 6600 it's absolutly dieing under the weight of that cooler


----------



## jsonbass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
HHAHAHA Look at that 6600 it's absolutly dieing under the weight of that cooler

Haha yeah.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
HHAHAHA Look at that 6600 it's absolutly dieing under the weight of that cooler

mine is too! but it's been conditioned for that weight by the tuniq tower.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korosu*


mine is too! but it's been conditioned for that weight by the tuniq tower.


Lol, I think he was referring to the Nvidia 6600GT a few posts back...that is literally flexing from the weight of the cooler that it has, lol. Quite funny really.


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Lol, I think he was referring to the Nvidia 6600GT a few posts back...that is literally flexing from the weight of the cooler that it has, lol. Quite funny really.


oh, haha.. i thought he was talking about Mun1688's E6600 with the ultra 120 extreme on it.. good catch though!


----------



## Truambitionz




----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*












Why is your rear fan blowing air in? It should be exhausting air


----------



## JTD92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


9/10. Only throw-off is that you can see all the cables behind the cd drive through the holed slots.

Here is mine. I really need a dremel so I can drill a bigger hole by the psu to route all my cables through.










Edit: Lol, my video card is crooked because I'm missing a mounting screw.


Retrospekt I almost have the exact same setup. Although my cable management is better than yours.







I will upload my soon.


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Why is your rear fan blowing air in? It should be exhausting air










Darn it..I overlooked that putting everything together after the mod.
Good eye, thanks.
Now how are my cables?


----------



## justarealguy

So...how are we?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justarealguy* 

































So...how are we?









not bad.. maybe tie the two sata cables taht are runnin = to make it look nicer. would say something about the mobo wire but dunoe what do to.. was gonna say to make it run with the cpu wire but.. kinda long stretch..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 









hmm.. not bad but could do better. maybe try getting an extensive for the cpu 4-pin to go behidn the board... maybe for mobo wire too.


----------



## JTD92

How about mine? Someone please rate mine. Thanks.


----------



## Sir Stunna Lot

wire free... hardware free

let me know what yall think


----------



## wigseryc

...wow!


----------



## PGT96AJT

Very Nice, 10/10!


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Stunna Lot*


wire free... hardware free

let me know what yall think



































the internet... is a series of tubes!

i'm by no means a fan of water cooling.. but this looks very impressive. i vote 9/10, -1 point because it looks "too busy".. i dunno if that makes any sense or not.


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Stunna Lot*


wire free... hardware free

let me know what yall think



































Nice!!!


----------



## dskina

Slightly different view


----------



## SomeDooD

Sir Stunna Lot, Very nice PC!

10/10


----------



## Refresh

Rate mah case sexiness!


----------



## NEvolution

6/10.

Fix that jumble of cables at the bottom and try straightening out the ones that are along the side.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Here is my POS cables...








\\

Epic fail, I know.


----------



## McStuff

To Refresh, I'd say more like an 8/10 or so. Clean up the cables at the bottom and ur looking at more like an 8.5-9.


----------



## Refresh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


6/10.

Fix that jumble of cables at the bottom and try straightening out the ones that are along the side.











Seriously, I deserve at least an 8. You get a 9.5 You can get a 10 if you color your loop.


----------



## vigilante

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Refresh* 
Seriously, I deserve at least an 8. You get a 9.5 You can get a 10 if you color your loop.

its "rate my cables" not rate the amount of shiny things in my case


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Somebody rate mine... #1812.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
Somebody rate mine... #1812.

but you already rated it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 









seriously though, it's pretty average.. 6/10


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Well if I had got the newer revision with the holes, It would have been oogles easier.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
6/10.

Fix that jumble of cables at the bottom and try straightening out the ones that are along the side.










Beggin' yer pardon for going off topic... but I think that reservoir is upside down?

Perhaps you simply placed it for the shot prior to installing the loop...? ...or am I missing something?









not trying to be rude, just curious.









Never mind.... I see what you did.... NICE!

...or ... I'll just shut up...

HALP! I'm confuddled!

Does it work?


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Beggin' yer pardon for going off topic... but I think that reservoir is upside down?

Perhaps you simply placed it for the shot prior to installing the loop...? ...or am I missing something?









not trying to be rude, just curious.









Never mind.... I see what you did.... NICE!

The res can actually be used both ways. I believe using it in this direction eliminates the infamous cyclone. But I only put it this way as the other direction wouldn't fit nicely.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
The res can actually be used both ways. I believe using it in this direction eliminates the infamous cyclone. But I only put it this way as the other direction wouldn't fit nicely.

Hah! Rep+ to you!

Heh!... I have been installing them the other way, and I know all too well what you mean by "the infamous cyclone".

So the "waterfall" still bleeds easily?

...and so that I am not OT









8.5/10 for the cables


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hah! Rep+ to you!

Heh!... I have been installing them the other way, and I know all too well what you mean by "the infamous cyclone".

So the "waterfall" still bleeds easily?

...and so that I am not OT









8.5/10 for the cables









Yup. Once it's pretty much all filled, I leave the res cap off and move the rad around to bleed it all out.
I believe this loop took around 5-10mins to fully bleed...(after I found out part of the tubing was routed incorrectly.







lol)


----------



## michinmuri

I've since redone my 900. He it is with some holes drilled for cable management (it used to be only the black paint camoflauge.)












































Not even close to professional, but I'm proud of it.


----------



## markkleb

Here is a SFF SLI comp I built for Lanning

See many wires?









Here they are









Here is a SLI comp that runs off a 235watt PS with a CarbonFiber interior.









Here is the wiring (and Laptop Hdds Running Raid0)








(I was too lazy to solder them to the back of the mobo like my others)


----------



## darcness

Sweetness. Can't say I like all the faux carbon fiber, but other than that, excellent. 10/10 for the cable and WC loop. Looks great!


----------



## iandroo888

12/10. hella clean!


----------



## markkleb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcness* 
Sweetness. Can't say I like all the faux carbon fiber, but other than that, excellent. 10/10 for the cable and WC loop. Looks great!









Its not faux, its REAL Carbonfiber/Aramid.








I butchered the mobo tray so much it was junk. The CF stiffened it right up. Normally I would have used Plain CarbonFiber (black/gray) but I was out and had to finish the case.

Thanks guys









Here is a shot of a Shuttle case I made from the Black Gray CF with a good clear coat over it


----------



## PGT96AJT

Wow, all that carbon fiber is crazy nice


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markkleb*


Its not faux, its REAL Carbonfiber/Aramid.








I butchered the mobo tray so much it was junk. The CF stiffened it right up. Normally I would have used Plain CarbonFiber (black/gray) but I was out and had to finish the case.

Thanks guys









Here is a shot of a Shuttle case I made from the Black Gray CF with a good clear coat over it










Cables? Who cares about cables!...

That case is just.... like.... "OH MY!"







Beautiful job on the Carbon Fiber.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markkleb* 
Here is a shot of a Shuttle case I made from the Black Gray CF with a good clear coat over it









What kind of fans are those on the front? And that thing looks AMAZING


----------



## MjrTom

That is sweet! 9.5/10










^^ Mine


----------



## markkleb

repo_man, those are custom Silenx fans I make. Thanks alot for the comments.


----------



## markkleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


That is sweet! 9.5/10










^^ Mine











I really like how you organized the wiring, nice job.


----------



## darkninja420

its not a final.. but here's what it looks like so far..

i havent even begun my modding







or effort for cables >_>
oh excuse the pos cam pic.. my cam broke last night after breaking my toe >_>


----------



## pow3rtr1p

8.7/10 for DarkNinja.

That plug in the middle of the mobo always sucks to try to cable manage around... Aside from that, the mobo is clear of all wires, other than that one, and that's good enough to make me happy.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


8.7/10 for DarkNinja.

That plug in the middle of the mobo always sucks to try to cable manage around... Aside from that, the mobo is clear of all wires, other than that one, and that's good enough to make me happy.


heh yea







but just you wait for when i pull out my drill its on







you wont notice that 8-pin wire







not many others









but sadly i need a few parts adn accessories before i feel like modding it lol


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


That is sweet! 9.5/10










^^ Mine










nice cable management. looks nice. like how the wires are on the right

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


its not a final.. but here's what it looks like so far..

i havent even begun my modding







or effort for cables >_>
oh excuse the pos cam pic.. my cam broke last night after breaking my toe >_>











ow? hows your toe?


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


nice cable management. looks nice. like how the wires are on the right

ow? hows your toe?


broken :/ hurts like hell to even walk..

4ft drop with pressure adn the cam weights 3lbs.. and its full metal.. it hurts lol


----------



## iandroo888

3lb.. old cam? cuz cams nowadays are < 1lb... unless its an SLR which is 5-10lb depending on body + lens + flash


----------



## izybeth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markkleb*


Here is a SFF SLI comp I built for Lanning

See many wires?









Here is a SLI comp that runs off a 235watt PS with a CarbonFiber interior.










I dont think I have ever seen computers like those. How do you get rid of all the mess? My computer is full of wires and dust.
The colors of the big one are really nice, mine is just cream on the outside and silver on the inside.


----------



## Licht

Amazing job Izebeth.


----------



## michinmuri

what about me? post 1823


----------



## ThatGuy16

this isn't that bad, not sure of what else to do... maybe use some more zip ties to pull some of the wires together? i already have half of the cables running behind the motherboard tray. i'll have to work on this some more tomarrow


----------



## Norse

thatguy you really need to sort out that pile at the bottom. also the fan power change the fan's angle so the power lead bit comes out by the top of the mobo then run it behind the mobo down to where the Fan power is


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks, I'll try and sort it out tomorrow. I'll post pics for a "after" picture









I think i was so pissed at getting the zalman installed, i didn't care about the cables







(darn thing cut my hand







) [/excuse]


----------



## markkleb

is that the Zalman 9700?


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


this isn't that bad, not sure of what else to do... maybe use some more zip ties to pull some of the wires together? i already have half of the cables running behind the motherboard tray. i'll have to work on this some more tomarrow



















Jesus christ is that a picture from wire hell?


----------



## ThatGuy16

yeah, thats the 9700.

and yes, its from wire hell... half of those are from the 4 switches i put in the front bay. it added alot of extra crap. lol


----------



## MjrTom

Yeah a lowly 5/10 for that wiring job.

Mine:


----------



## Norse

mjrtom holy jesus thats a cramped case

try to tidy up hte cables at bottom of case, dont see where you'd put other cables so 9/10 due to the limited space you have for hiding things


----------



## MjrTom

Yep that is one small case. Never really liked BIG cases tho







Maximise all space available


----------



## Marin




----------



## MjrTom

Not bad at all 8/10
The cable routing in these cases can be difficult and you have done a good job of it









Mine:


----------



## Dillmiester

get a pic with the tracers lit.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
get a pic with the tracers lit.


----------



## Dillmiester

hell yea im getting 2 more sticks i just made my mind up and a new processor.


----------



## repo_man

9/10 Marin, looks good!


----------



## ThatGuy16

9/10, i don't really see anything you could improve









Better?


----------



## markkleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*












 Shows you dont have to the latest/greatest to do clean work.Nicely done!


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


9/10, i don't really see anything you could improve









Better?



























can you turn your hard drive around so you don't see the cables in front?


----------



## ThatGuy16

i tried, it sticks out too far out of the back, not enough room to plug up the cables


----------



## wire

It's not the best, but it's good enough to give me good airflow.


----------



## markkleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


It's not the best, but it's good enough to give me good airflow.




Very clean job


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


9/10 Marin, looks good!












I have that same exact rig, except my cpu is 2.6 ghz. Hp and P4SD-la(Aka p4p800 or something) suck.


----------



## .Style

Those are old piccies...the big fan on the side was 36cm...now its broke..i have no case fans..might get a cm-690 soon..not sure..stick with this case ^^ and add 2 fans or get a cm-690 and add some fans?


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

4/10 just for posting


----------



## .Style

Rofl i have cleand it up..thing is i only have the LED's at the front as light and all my cameras are $****e..it looks nice now..i will get some pictures up at the weekend/monday


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 



























Those are old piccies...the big fan on the side was 36cm...now its broke..i have no case fans..might get a cm-690 soon..not sure..stick with this case ^^ and add 2 fans or get a cm-690 and add some fans?

I want your desk.... but the cabling is a mess.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markkleb* 
Shows you dont have to the latest/greatest to do clean work.Nicely done!

Thanks man, I take alot of pride in my rig. It can at least look nice if it isn't a huge power house,lol. My P4 H/T does everything I need...for now


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*













repo_man.

I meant to say something earlier when I saw this, but was distracted by that foul thing, "work".

9.5/10 (-.5 for unsleeved cables







)

That is a phenomenal job you did hiding everything so nicely.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


repo_man.

I meant to say something earlier when I saw this, but was distracted by that foul thing, "work".

9.5/10 (-.5 for unsleeved cables







)

That is a phenomenal job you did hiding everything so nicely.










Wow, Syrillian, that is a very humbling comment coming from you. Thank you, Im honored to have you think so highly of it! I look forward to your comments on my new build when it starts (I have a planning thread if you would care to chime in some opinions







)


----------



## Licht

It looked good when i was done doing it... now not so much. Not as many holes as i would like on the back panel for cabling only got 2 cables through there and 1 lays its excess in there.

Maybe i should have set the time on the camera lol!


----------



## markkleb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 
Maybe i should have set the time on the camera lol!

Just imagine how fast comps would be now if that was hardware from 2004...


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markkleb* 
Just imagine how fast comps would be now if that was hardware from 2004...

My god... i have to send it back in time to AMD so they can kick even more ass when they release a card from 3 years in the future.


----------



## markkleb

Amd Ftw!


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAslanX* 



























Turn those harddrives around







8/10


----------



## russbelluk

Here's mine with new water cooling set up

Attachment 65564

pic took with K850i mobile phone


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Let me take some pictures of mine. It's not great But I just wanted it together took me roughly 45 mins to put the whole machine together.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russbelluk* 
Here's mine with new water cooling set up

Attachment 65564

pic took with K850i mobile phone









reservoir above the HDD's never a good thing, I'd move it.
6.5/10


----------



## russbelluk

nice camaro

res below hdd's then


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russbelluk* 
nice camaro

res below hdd's then

Was a nice camaro you mean, Its in the body shop Last month a drunk Smashed it while it was parked in the street. Oh well.

I gotta drive my V6 camaro Now







I hate it so much lmao.


----------



## russbelluk

oh yeah, i doubt that though man


----------



## phillipjos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat* 
I wasn't expecting much. But seriously, that PSU has a huge length of cables, and there is no room in that tiny case to stuff them all into a drive bay or in between the drives and PSU.

My temps are still good though, and it's a windowless case, so its all good.

some quick advise clean dust from cooler,looks really dusty,lol


----------



## Men7a

Before:


after:


and one with some showoff


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi*


http://members.shaw.ca/wzeng/900mod.JPG

this is the best i can do


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Men7a*


Before:


after:


and one with some showoff











improved but could do better. zipties does wonders =P


----------



## Wakeo91

Had to show my UV cables. More on their way
















[/IMG]


----------



## markkleb

very colorful, looks nice.


----------



## vigilante

wakeo 9/10


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I'll post mine once I get a functional camera...


----------



## pow3rtr1p

UV On










With Flash


----------



## iandroo888

doesnt look bad. dfi boards stock with uv components?


----------



## phillipjos

Heres a f/s one just testing out some stuff,have my main rig im working on witha tricky a-900 case and a pc& cooling psu theres alot of cables there


----------



## Marin

This took me awhile but its done. Only two ribbon cables can be seen.


----------



## nigel

here is mine. i dont have that crap monitor anymore.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
This took me awhile but its done. Only two ribbon cables can be seen.



i can see four!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nigel*


here is mine. i dont have that crap monitor anymore.










9/10, I dont see much more you can do. Looks good. And LOL is that DUCT TAPE on that monitor!!!


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

What do I do with:
1. The fat IDE cable?
2. The fat power cable?
3. The fat FDD cable?
4. The unused 8pin Power cable?


----------



## markkleb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
What do I do with:
1. The fat IDE cable?
2. The fat power cable?
3. The fat FDD cable?
4. The unused 8pin Power cable?

1- get a round one
2- drill a hole next to where the wires exit the PS in the mobo tray and run the extra wires behind it
3- see 1
4- see 2

Nice looking job so far.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
What do I do with:
1. The fat IDE cable?
2. The fat power cable?
3. The fat FDD cable?
4. The unused 8pin Power cable?

for the ide cables there's a thread here (I can't find it off hand) that shows how to cut the cable into sections (like 10 sections of 4 wires each and then "stacking" them. The round IDE cables can be harder to hide sometimes than the flat. I got real good at folding my flat IDEs at 90-degree angles.


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
What do I do with:
1. The fat IDE cable?
2. The fat power cable?
3. The fat FDD cable?
4. The unused 8pin Power cable?










low, and get a real CPU cooler


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
for the ide cables there's a thread here (I can't find it off hand) that shows how to cut the cable into sections (like 10 sections of 4 wires each and then "stacking" them. The round IDE cables can be harder to hide sometimes than the flat. I got real good at folding my flat IDEs at 90-degree angles.

I was going to say the same thing and cannot find that thread either.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

There is a hole... and it will fit but there is a lip on the back of the motherboard tray that seams to have no use what so ever.

Also I will be buying an Arctic Cooler freezer 7 Pro and replacing all the stock CM fans as they are rediculously loud, how are the 120mm Yate Loons? They are half the price of all the other 120mms







.


----------



## PGT96AJT

grind that lip off


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

its obvious some ppl have way to much spare time.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dueling Banjo's* 
its obvious some ppl have way to much spare time.

yea? enough time to post replies with no significance to the topic?


----------



## markkleb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
grind that lip off

yep

and the Freezer is a very good idea. Another idea is to remove the restriction of your exhaust fan like this


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

How would I take the honeycomb mesh out and grind the lip off?







I've never modded a case in my life


----------



## PGT96AJT

Metal sheers or a dremel tool.


----------



## markkleb

these are a very handy tools (cut metal like paper)








The ones with a yellow handle are for straight cuts the red and green are for right and left cuts.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


Metal sheers or a *dremel tool*.



The dremel with some heavy duty cutting discs and a bit of patience will be your best bet.


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markkleb*


these are a very handy tools (cut metal like paper)








The ones with a yellow handle are for straight cuts the red and green are for right and left cuts.


I need those, my case has only 1 hole to run wires through and its in the corner of my case. The only way into the back panel other then that is the top of the case where theres no paneling.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Does anyone actually know what the point in that lip is?


----------



## TheStickyWicket

I need help!!!


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Thats not too bad imo, what happened to the top cable hole in that case? Or is your motherboard just mighty high?









I also take it you cut off your CM690 lip too considering your power cable is round the back of the tray...


----------



## RayvinAzn

Not quite finalized yet (I really need a SATA DVD drive and fan controller), but here she is:










Or link (image isn't showing up): http://www.overclock.net/3380571-post532.html


----------



## SiNiSt3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheStickyWicket* 
I need help!!!











whats with the date on the picture??


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiNiSt3r* 
whats withthe date on th e picture??

too dumb to figure out how to change the timestamp on my camera...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheStickyWicket* 
I need help!!!










heres my suggestions..

- run that cpu 4-pin wire behind the mobo tray up the back, and back down on the top. theres a small hole up there that you can run it thru.
- as for the wires on the right... zip ties does wonders =P
- the mobo connector.. i see that u ran ur psu wires thru the hole on the bottom. but for the mobo connector.. make it run up the mobo tray.. then horizontal to where the mobo connector is.. so it wont show most of that wire there.. or at least tuck it behind the mobo tray.. lol


----------



## carl25

this is probably the best i can do


----------



## max302

IDE killed another cat.

Otherwise you might want to try routing under the mobo and case backside instead of just taping and tucking, otherwise, it's cool.

7/10


----------



## carl25

actually all the cables are going through the back, yea i know ide cables are terrible


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
heres my suggestions..

- run that cpu 4-pin wire behind the mobo tray up the back, and back down on the top. theres a small hole up there that you can run it thru.
- as for the wires on the right... zip ties does wonders =P
- the mobo connector.. i see that u ran ur psu wires thru the hole on the bottom. but for the mobo connector.. make it run up the mobo tray.. then horizontal to where the mobo connector is.. so it wont show most of that wire there.. or at least tuck it behind the mobo tray.. lol

i tried the 8pin originally through the back and up into the top slot, but it would not reach, time for extensions. yes, I have some black cable ties, time to get to work... Thanks!


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 
IDE killed another cat.

Otherwise you might want to try routing under the mobo and case backside instead of just taping and tucking, otherwise, it's cool.

7/10

Actually i run my IDE cable so i can hdie other wires under it.


----------



## TheStickyWicket

BEFORE









AFTER









Not much of a difference, I wonder what else I need to do, hard to hide stuff when your interior is not painted black...


----------



## carl25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 
Actually i run my IDE cable so i can hdie other wires under it.









HAHAHAH

same, i was trying to hide my sata cable


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheStickyWicket* 
BEFORE









AFTER









Not much of a difference, I wonder what else I need to do, hard to hide stuff when your interior is not painted black...

improved! looks good. i think thats the best you can do. u cant really hide anymore without not using the cable itself


----------



## markkleb

very nice job. (definitely cut the center out for the exhaust(lower rad) fan)

can you resize the pict to 800X600?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
for the ide cables there's a thread here (I can't find it off hand) that shows how to cut the cable into sections (like 10 sections of 4 wires each and then "stacking" them. The round IDE cables can be harder to hide sometimes than the flat. I got real good at folding my flat IDEs at 90-degree angles.

Ya'll are looking for my guide. The link is in my sig for the IDE cables


----------



## wire

Heres my backup rig.


----------



## Zulli85

My sigrig.

Edit - Whoa, huge pic.


----------



## wire

@ Zulli 9/10


----------



## IIowa

huh?


----------



## wire

IIowa, could you take a pic with the flash so we can see all the other cables? You could be hidding them all in the dark







.

From what I can see, I'd give it a 8.5/10


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
IIowa, could you take a pic with the flash so we can see all the other cables? You could be hidding them all in the dark







.

From what I can see, I'd give it a 8.5/10

It can't be sexy and not dark


----------



## PenguinPIE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


IIowa, could you take a pic with the flash so we can see all the other cables? You could be hidding them all in the dark







.


lol i was just thinking that, but it looks very nice from the picture


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PenguinPIE*


lol i was just thinking that, but it looks very nice from the picture


Thank yah.


----------



## iandroo888

looks nice so far. now flash it up and lets see whats hiding in the dark!


----------



## ekser87

My rig








http://www.overclock.net/attachment....0&d=1203081450
Click image for larger version Name: uus.jpg Views: 0 Size: 462.9 KB ID: 66000


----------



## hometoast

heres one i did for a friend

Yeah, I know you can see the foam behind the drives... but its better than no foam.


----------



## ErBall

The 690 is soo easy to sexify.


----------



## .Style

Sorry about bad picture quality..Sony ericson w580i


















And the back, oh and i had a hell of a time trying to put the back panel on..its on now but its kind of bulging because of all the cables...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
heres one i did for a friend

Yeah, I know you can see the foam behind the drives... but its better than no foam.










zipties







thats all i suggest lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Sorry about bad picture quality..Sony ericson w580i


















And the back, oh and i had a hell of a time trying to put the back panel on..its on now but its kind of bulging because of all the cables...

















zipties and less tape x_X you dont need to completely cover those cables ya kno... just enuf to keep it there...


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

EDIT files didn't work


----------



## PGT96AJT

Your back panel would not bulge out if you laid all the cables down flat. I have a bunch of wires behind my tray but it never gets thicker then two wires running over one another on a single molex cable. When you have 3 or more wires running over one another or two molex on top of one another that is where it becomes hard to put your side panel on.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Ok heres mine Took me about 4 hours but actual working time was only about 1 hour I was busy with other things at the time. lol
Tell me what you guys think? I'm eventually get a different cooler for bother VGA and CPU And Route more wires behind the motherboard.









Like i said I just wanted the computer together lol so I rushed it I didn't go on a pc for at least a month before I got it.


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
zipties and less tape x_X you dont need to completely cover those cables ya kno... just enuf to keep it there...

Thanks for that.. Lol before i "cable managed" it i got 200 zipties for Â£1 in tescos..lol But i didnt really know what to do with them..I know how to use them..Just really didnt know where...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is my baby after alot of money and work ( and i didnt try and hide the wires so dont comment about seeing them lol.) and also the foam helps hide wires, less vibration and directs airflow.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
here is my baby after alot of money and work ( and i didnt try and hide the wires so dont comment about seeing them lol.) and also the foam helps hide wires, less vibration and directs airflow.









Very nice wanna trade>? Lol


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:

Very nice wanna trade>? Lol
lol. that is my baby and my twins kane and stich lol. (yes i named my cards)

EDIT that stock cooler is killing you in looks lol.


----------



## Shingetsu

Wait asec, Onboard Graphics?

Isn't that cheating? no pci-e Power cables?

lol


----------



## PGT96AJT

G|F.E.A.D|Killa: its a shame that your SATA power cables are not sleeved. Can you turn your hard drives around so all the connectors are in the back?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



G|F.E.A.D|Killa: its a shame that your SATA power cables are not sleeved. Can you turn your hard drives around so all the connectors are in the back?


 nope i tried.and you dont see my HDD with the side pannel on at all

here you go guys a before and after pic

when i first started








right before i got my X-Fi


----------



## SomeDooD

Very nice Killa.

9/10.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


Very nice Killa.

9/10.


thank you.


----------



## seaneyo99

It sits now with an HR-03 on the videocard just havent taken in compy shots of it!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seaneyo99*




















It sits now with an HR-03 on the videocard just havent taken in compy shots of it!


very nice 1st picture









Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


nope i tried.and you dont see my HDD with the side pannel on at all

here you go guys a before and after pic

when i first started








right before i got my X-Fi










what kind of foam thing did u use?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 




Nice job, a solid 9/10


----------



## NEvolution

My dad's rig at the moment. 
The PSU is only temporary. It will be put into my rig once I drill out the rivets in the lower chamber.
I may also replace that Intel stock heatsink with a TRUE.


----------



## BTK

very good 7/10

mine


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


very good 7/10

mine















































Lol i thought that was a 790FX for a minute there then i realised there was only 1 PCIE slot and it was PCIE1 at that.


----------



## deafboy

Why leave it to just cable management withing the computer...why not in and out









Here's mine.

Fixed a few things since these pics, but not much. I need to upgrade my optical drives so I dont have to use those IDE cables anymore, those just kill it.


----------



## repo_man

^^^ 7/10, could be a little cleaner. The shot under to desk looks great though! Check my guide in my sig for a tip on those pesky IDE cables bro!


----------



## ruarz

After looking at all the tidy cases in this thread I thought I would have a crack at it myself today. What do you think?
Sorry for the crappy camera phone quality.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
^^^ 7/10, could be a little cleaner. The shot under to desk looks great though! Check my guide in my sig for a tip on those pesky IDE cables bro!

Thanks...will do









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruarz* 
After looking at all the tidy cases in this thread I thought I would have a crack at it myself today. What do you think?
Sorry for the crappy camera phone quality.


















Very nice









I'd give that a 10/10

does it run?







j/p


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruarz* 
After looking at all the tidy cases in this thread I thought I would have a crack at it myself today. What do you think?
Sorry for the crappy camera phone quality.


















thats really clean. nice job.


----------



## ruarz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deafboy*


Thanks...will do









Very nice









I'd give that a 10/10

does it run?







j/p


Thank you. It did until I got a shiny new 5000 BE with an Asus M2N-E mobo and 2x1GB PC2-6400 Patriot memory to play with.








I'll put up a pic when I find a decent camera.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


thats really clean. nice job.


Cheers. I had a lot of fun with a drill and angle grinder making all the cable holes. Made a bit of a mess but you can't see it so....


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my new A900 build, what do you think?


----------



## ruarz

Very tidy

9.5/10

-0.5 for big round orange IDE cable.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruarz* 
Very tidy

9.5/10

-0.5 for big round orange IDE cable.









Haha! Thanks man!








It's an old ribbon cable that I but up and sleeved


----------



## markkleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruarz*


After looking at all the tidy cases in this thread I thought I would have a crack at it myself today. What do you think?
Sorry for the crappy camera phone quality.



















Crappy photo, Comp is a thing of beauty.


----------



## BTK

no1 above me 2 rate









heres mine


----------



## wannabe_OC

LOL aren't those the same pics you put up at the top of the previous page...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I would give it a 10 because 
1 i couldn't do much better 
2 i like gigabyte =D


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


LOL aren't those the same pics you put up at the top of the previous page...


I dont think he got enough feedback lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


LOL aren't those the same pics you put up at the top of the previous page...


It freaks me out, really. Ive seen him to it before on other forums









I'd give it a 9/10


----------



## Kopi

Mom and Dad use this PC too..Here's my work PC

I tear it apart to play with almost every day


----------



## red_dawn_express

thats pretty damn good, but you could turn your hard drive around so the cable would be in the back, plus them coming out of the chassis isnt pretty. 9/10


----------



## LaoFX

heres mines a incomplete build but the parts needed have nothing to do with cable management


----------



## Kopi

Pretty solid 8/10

Never even thought about the drive turning around..cheers!


----------



## BTK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1 g0t 0wn3d*


I dont think he got enough feedback lol










yeah i have 2 make my e-penis bigger

i cant get re-rated?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


yeah i have 2 make my e-penis bigger

i cant get re-rated?


I would say yes, but maybe AFTER you changed something not with the exact same pics...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I just got my CM690 at MicroCenter today, this is after about 2 hours of cable routing, all stock, no mods.


----------



## stingerjg

Dont have my hard drives in till friday, but this is what i have so far. There are a few extra cables that i need to hide on the back side to clean it up 








this is what would have been on the front side.


----------



## vigilante

Semper Fidelis 10/10 + rep, nice work


----------



## spacegoast

here is mine with the new Mars mobo and true120 in it


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


It freaks me out, really. Ive seen him to it before on other forums









I'd give it a 9/10










It's you! Corey!


----------



## kennymester

Hows this for four water pipes plus four hdd's.




























Update: Photos might not show up. My server is down.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

kenny i never am able to see your pics why?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 







It's you! Corey!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *1 g0t 0wn3d* 
kenny i never am able to see your pics why?

I can't see them either


----------



## kennymester

My server has been acting up tonight. I'll upload.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennymester* 
My server has been acting up tonight. I'll upload.





























that d5 pushing all that water alone?! thats crazy >_>


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaoFX* 









heres mines a incomplete build but the parts needed have nothing to do with cable management

Awww my old QuadGT


----------



## Pegasus

Here's a quick picture:








What do you guys think of my cable management? And this is the first rig I've put together too so go easy on me


----------



## ruarz

Roxanne.....put on the red light!









8/10...cut the ends off your cable ties.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruarz* 
Roxanne.....put on the red light!









8/10...cut the ends off your cable ties.

Thanks!
Can't believe I didn't think of that lol


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
that d5 pushing all that water alone?! thats crazy >_>

And with that killer 90' elbow


----------



## franz

I am done with mine for now. So here are some pics.


----------



## iandroo888

dats hawt franz XD


----------



## xlastshotx

Rate my cables
















I am getting 7 new cold cathodes tomorrow... so it should be interesting trying to keep it clean.


----------



## whe3ls

9/10


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


9/10


Yessss


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


9/10


It's at least 9.5/10, i'd even say 10/10


----------



## JTD92




----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


It's at least 9.5/10, i'd even say 10/10


I feel so accomplished now... Like all my work has finally paid off


----------



## whe3ls

i ll have to show you guys my mess tomorrow


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
I feel so accomplished now... Like all my work has finally paid off









You did a very nice job.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTD92* 









7/10


----------



## kennymester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 
And with that killer 90' elbow









That D5 is an amazing pump. I load up on my Phenom no higher than 28C, 34C on my 2900xt.


----------



## Criswell

*Pew Pew*


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
*Pew Pew*










kinda kills/cheats a rating :/ gotta see full inside pic no sideway pics!


----------



## Criswell

Ahh gotta reconvert, nevermind.


----------



## michinmuri

I've since redone my 900. He it is with some holes drilled for cable management (it used to be only the black paint camoflauge.)












































Not even close to professional, but I'm proud of it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

How about me... nobody ever rated mine.


----------



## r0nd3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
How about me... nobody ever rated mine.


















What can I say, amazing









Here is mine. Please ignore crooked HDD holder...









I should stop whoring this pic out.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
How about me... nobody ever rated mine.


















pretty good 9/10. now get that last point by modding









Quote:


Originally Posted by *r0nd3L* 
What can I say, amazing









Here is mine. Please ignore crooked HDD holder...









I should stop whoring this pic out.

0/10 PHAIL! CROOKED HDD HOLDER!!! kidding. 8/10. -1 for hdd holder. -1 for unmodded. now go mod! *kick*


----------



## wire

r0nd3L 10/10. You can't get much better without doing some sorts of mods. Great Job!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r0nd3L* 
What can I say, amazing









Here is mine. Please ignore crooked HDD holder...









I should stop whoring this pic out.

How do you run a system without ram? Also, it looks like 4 slots are keyed one way, and the other 2 are keyed another way. Is that ddr2 and ddr?


----------



## markkleb

I have noticed a trend to much cleaner wiring, excellent job to all of you that took the time.

Very nice rigs.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
How do you run a system without ram? Also, it looks like 4 slots are keyed one way, and the other 2 are keyed another way. Is that ddr2 and ddr?

lol i just noticed that. i was aobut ot post about it but i guess u did first...

hmmm


----------



## markkleb

Ddr3


----------



## Meecrob

1/10

lower is better right?


----------



## r0nd3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
How do you run a system without ram? Also, it looks like 4 slots are keyed one way, and the other 2 are keyed another way. Is that ddr2 and ddr?

The RAM is missing because it was in the mail back then. It's in there now along with ugly IDE cable until I get SATA optical drive.

As for the memory slots, the yellow and red slots are for DDR2 while green slots are for DDR3.


----------



## whe3ls

here's mine


----------



## r0nd3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
How do you run a system without ram? Also, it looks like 4 slots are keyed one way, and the other 2 are keyed another way. Is that ddr2 and ddr?

The RAM is missing because it was in the mail back then. It's in there now along with ugly IDE cable until I get SATA optical drive.

As for the memory slots, the yellow and red slots are for DDR2 while green slots are for DDR3.

And just for comparison here is how it looked before the management:


----------



## r0nd3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
here's mine









Brighter picture would help, but from what I can see it's pretty neat


----------



## iandroo888

it would be hard to use flash on pictures with lights. i would know. i have an entire street full of LED, etc lights (the strip).. impossible to take with digital cameras. only SLR can do it.


----------



## whe3ls

k i have a better picture now


----------



## r0nd3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


it would be hard to use flash on pictures with lights. i would know. i have an entire street full of LED, etc lights (the strip).. impossible to take with digital cameras. only SLR can do it.


All you have to do is hit the lights in the room


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*












Nice mobo there. 9/10.

Also, anyone wanna rate mine for the second time??? post 2013.....


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
Here's my new A900 build, what do you think?




























Anybody want to rate it again?


----------



## Dethredic

I will give the above an 8.5/10.

It looks like you did the mod, but it also looks like some of your holes were misplaces, and you have to stretch your cables everywhere.


----------



## Dethredic

Can someone rate my *FRESHLY MODDED* Antec 900?


----------



## wire

Dethredic 8.5/10 Looks kind of sloppy in some areas, but it looks good in others.


----------



## puzzledazn

Hrm.... is that antec 900 the one old or the new one? Cos I have an antec 900 and the holes aren't at the same area.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puzzledazn* 
Hrm.... is that antec 900 the one old or the new one? Cos I have an antec 900 and the holes aren't at the same area.

It's the older one. In addition to the hole placement, also notice that there aren't any grommeted holes for water cooling near the PCI slots.


----------



## Dethredic

Ya it is the first addition of the Antec 900. Too bad I don't have an IDE cable that is long enough to go around back.
I forgot to drill the holes in the HDD bay (for the backwards HDD). I will do that soon though.
Maybe if I move the fans up 1, and then move my DVD drive up 2, the IDE cable will reach.

I will do some testing.


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
Anybody want to rate it again?









9.5/10 Good job on the management. Could be a smidge better, could be horribly worse.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michinmuri* 
9.5/10 Good job on the management. Could be a smidge better, could be horribly worse.

Haha! Thanks man!








Your avatar scares me!


----------



## tjharlow

I had post pictures a long time ago before I did the majority of work on it. I did alot today and only thing I have left really is to extend the SATA powercable from powersupply to the Optical Drives (too short to route the way I want, I'll fix that this week). I drilled holes everywhere in here LOL.

Check out my youtube site (www.youtube.com/tjharlow) for short videos on some other things I've done with the case.

Please rate, but don't be too critical of the one Sata power cable, promise i'm fixing that on Wednesday.


----------



## repo_man

TJ, 10/10 after you get the sata cable taken care of. Looks great, very nice job!


----------



## iandroo888

tjharlow - pretty good. what did you line the edges of the holes with? or are those stock? (not familiar with cosmos)


----------



## tjharlow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


TJ, 10/10 after you get the sata cable taken care of. Looks great, very nice job!


Thanks !! Will extend that SATA power cable out this week.

Quote:



tjharlow - pretty good. what did you line the edges of the holes with? or are those stock? (not familiar with cosmos)


Its the gromits from the included cable management holes (that I didn't use). I just cut them to new lengths. I ordered gromits from crazypc.com but i didn't like the way they looked.


----------



## tjharlow

Fixed the optical drive sata cable issues. Here is the updated result. see my youtube page for details. www.youtube.com/tjharlow


----------



## BiG O

i would definitely have to say 10/10 very well done man.


----------



## holtzman

New case, (cm 690, see "red venom" in my sig) so i re-did the cables, what do you guys think?
















Thanks!


----------



## tjharlow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


i would definitely have to say 10/10 very well done man.


thanks !!


----------



## MasterKromm

Nice thread! I enjoyed browsing through it and checking out all the sweet nip/tuck jobs...

OT- where the heck is sladesurfer? I haven't seen him around in a long time


----------



## Ravin

Pics with the case open and closed. My 24 pin cable is just barely long enough to go from the PSU to the MB, and I had to mod the 8 pin with about another foot of wire to get it to reach.


----------



## b1gapl

Good job, especially with that orientation. 8/10. If only those cables were longer.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b1gapl*


Good job, especially with that orientation. 8/10. If only those cables were longer.


Thanks! lol, yea. eATX case, BTX orientation. I did the best I could.....honestly it looked better with the P5N-E SLI, the power cable actually went around the back. I could splice the 24 pin....but that's 24 splices.


----------



## b1gapl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Thanks! lol, yea. eATX case, BTX orientation. I did the best I could.....honestly it looked better with the P5N-E SLI, the power cable actually went around the back. I could splice the 24 pin....but that's 24 splices.


Or maybe something like these...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812198007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812200124


----------



## PGT96AJT

They sell extensions so you would not have to splice anything.

-edit: you beat me to it


----------



## justin146

my old media server...


----------



## 2Luke2

Ok so while I was loading a few Enterprise Linux servers and importing and exporting a few databases around at work today I managed to look through all 206 pages lol... my finger is sore from all the scrolling... I think the majority have done a great job cleaning up their cases. I'm now off to get a dremel and paint and wait for my parts to come in and I'll shall post the love. Thanks to everyone being a good sport 10/10.

Luke


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d




----------



## Norse

8/10

Owned, put black tape around the fan wire so it cant be seen against PSU and get rid of that IDE


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

lol it used to be up and out of site before i moved the case lol


----------



## jdub01984

Here are the pictures of my cable management in my cm690. I couldn't find my dremel as its packed away somewhere from moving. I don't think its too bad considering I have 2 of 4 hard drives are ide, and my drd+-rw drive is ide as well.










This second picture is showing the back of my motherboard tray, you will notice I routed a usb connector back there, as I only have one ide connector in my case, I have the dvd drive connected to an ide-to-usb connector. I am also thinking about getting a few ide-sata adapters, and getting rid of the ide cable.










Also, I am going to find my dremel and fix the wiring up even better. Anyways thanks for listening to me rant, and for taking the time to comment on my cable management.


----------



## repo_man

^^^9/10. Only thing I would suggest is drilling a hole by the mobo for the sata cable so it doesnt wrap under the board now. Looks nice though man


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b1gapl* 
Or maybe something like these...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812198007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812200124

Yea, figured _someone_ made extensions, for my 8-pin I couldn't wait for shipping, it was quicker and easier to splice.


----------



## Skeevy

so here after i did some cable management and slimmed down the ide, you can barely see it. keep in mind this is in a gateway case, they are small. i dont have benifits of running cables behind the motherboard and whatever else. i think im doing quite well for the situation. 92mm rear case fan. i added that front intake fan by mounting it with velcro. tell me what you think!!!

ps...i have a new vga cooler on the way.


----------



## divinextract

8/10, you had ALOT to deal w/ in that case... get some extensions though... it'll make it easier to tuck things away (i need to take my own advise)

here's beauty









and the beast


----------



## Wakeo91

That really is midnight...haha.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b1gapl* 
Good job, especially with that orientation. 8/10. If only those cables were longer.

Cables are now longer...care to rejudge?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *divinextract* 
8/10, you had ALOT to deal w/ in that case... get some extensions though... it'll make it easier to tuck things away (i need to take my own advise)

here's beauty









and the beast









Looks like my rig's sibling! 9.5/10.....go get those extensions!


----------



## b1gapl

Hey divinextract, are you able to close the back panel with all those wires? 9/10 btw


----------



## Skeevy

divine very nice 9.5/10. yeah i do have a lot to deal with in my case lol, and its small. not very many places at all to tuck away cables! i might get a sleeving kit but i dont think it will help much...


----------



## divinextract

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b1gapl* 
Hey divinextract, are you able to close the back panel with all those wires? 9/10 btw

barely, it's like siiting on briefcase to get it closed, im gonna get the extensions in a few weeks for sure


----------



## divinextract

i hear ya skeez.... im dreading the day that i have to get an htpc case... im sure it'll look like a rats nest! but yeah sleeving helps, but not too much, it's mainly for asthetics than anything else


----------



## Shingetsu

Got around to getting my camera fixed.

Tell me what ya think.










Rest of the pics here.


----------



## wire

Shingetsu 9.5/10


----------



## Shingetsu

Yeah it was a hell of a time installing that top Noctua with out pulling off the Tuniq.


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Yeah it was a hell of a time installing that top Noctua with out pulling off the Tuniq.


Speaking of which, it doesn't look like that fan has much room to be useful at all. As a matter of fact, from what I can see, it looks to be completely blocked.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korosu* 
Speaking of which, it doesn't look like that fan has much room to be useful at all. As a matter of fact, from what I can see, it looks to be completely blocked.

...I see what you mean.

Perhaps there is a blowhole?


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
...I see what you mean.

Perhaps there is a blowhole?

Yeah, that case vents out the top.. But the Tuniq is completely blocking any air passage.









(In that setup, the air flows from right to left, the side where he has the fan doesn't allow any air to pass.)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korosu* 
Yeah, that case vents out the top.. But the Tuniq is completely blocking any air passage.









(In that setup, the air flows from right to left, the side where he has the fan doesn't allow any air to pass.)

you make another good point...

Is it really an exhaust, maybe it is an intake (downdraft)?

arg...he's not online at the moment...

Thanks korosu! ... now you got me all thinking about this and all







!!

-lol J/K


----------



## By-Tor

Here is my new setup...


----------



## b1gapl

Beautiful setup!

9.5/10


----------



## rsfkevski

Ok, here's a few pics for your enjoyment


----------



## By-Tor

Very nice rig rsfkevski...


----------



## rsfkevski

Thanks By-Tor, I appreciate the input. It's been ALONG time coming man, but I finally made it to the "New Generation" products


----------



## max302

rsfkevski, that is uber tight. Is that powder coat on this inside?


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max302*


rsfkevski, that is uber tight. Is that powder coat on this inside?


Thanks for the props, but no, not powder coat (I wish), it's Rustoleum Professional Grade, Semi-Gloss. I LOVE how it turned out. I posted in my Re-Build thread here on how I achieved such a great look


----------



## max302

Interesting, you're making me want to paint mine this summer. Rep+


----------



## DuckieHo

My HTPC:


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korosu*


Yeah, that case vents out the top.. But the Tuniq is completely blocking any air passage.









(In that setup, the air flows from right to left, the side where he has the fan doesn't allow any air to pass.)


Ah i c what you mean, Actually the angle i took the picture at makes it look that way. There is about a 1-2 cm gap where air does flow out. Its an exhaust.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
My HTPC:



















Very Nice DuckieHo







Excellent looking HTPC! 9.7/10


----------



## Clox

Wow man stellar job, 10/10. Nice to see how sweet matx can look with some care.
Here's a couple of mine, needs some MAJOR cleanup. I just popped my second GTX in today so will clean it up after the initial buzz goes away.


----------



## Shingetsu

Wow, you did pretty well for not having modular. 9.0/10

Onlything i can complain about is

IDE ftl. lol Gj.


----------



## EricM9104

*clickable thumbnails*
EEK!
Am I in trouble?

Current rig (AMD Athlon):


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 
Interesting, you're making me want to paint mine this summer. Rep+

Why wait for summer? Grab yourself a Halogen, an old jacket (for paint dust), and a can, and get that grey interior gone. Just be sure to wipe everything down with a damp cloth first. That should get rid of any unwanted dust and allow the paint to stick to every nook and cranny


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricM9104* 
*clickable thumbnails*
EEK!
Am I in trouble?

Current rig (AMD Athlon):


I wouldn't say that you're in trouble, although some wire ties would do a world of good in there. There's not much that you can do when you have IDE drives, other than separating each IDE cable into 4's and stacking each set on top of the other, then wire tie them all the way from one end to the other. That actually doesn't look to bad and saves alot of airflow


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Ok, here's a few pics for your enjoyment



















nobody rated you!

*9/10*. The 24-pinner could use some work. Maybe flatten it out and use some 90-degree "paper" folds? There's no tray to hide those behind, is there? Like you did with the PCIe power... That's tight.

And it's not a rate my paint job, but that's a smoooth finish!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
There's not much that you can do when you have IDE drives, other than separating each IDE cable into 4's and stacking each set on top of the other, then wire tie them all the way from one end to the other. That actually doesn't look to bad and saves alot of airflow









Could always get some rounded cables.....


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Could always get some rounded cables.....

Those always seem to cause more of a problem than folding the flat ones. They're so hard to bend.

http://www.thetechzone.com/?m=show&id=126


----------



## PGT96AJT

I wish they made flat UV IDE cables.


----------



## justin146

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
I wish they made flat UV IDE cables.

make your own with UV spray paint...


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justin146* 
make your own with UV spray paint...

this is true


----------



## korosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
I wish they made flat UV IDE cables.

Oh god, why would you want to bring attention to those things?


----------



## b1gapl

*This is my backup rig.*

*Mind the dust and filth on the bottom:*









*Why I love my HIPER PSU:*









*Another beautiful shot of the HIPER:*









*Night shot...*









*Night shot 2...*


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b1gapl* 
*This is my backup rig.*

Nice job, 10/10. I almost bought one of those Hiper PSU's awhile back, they have a nice clean look.

I did some cleanup, still could be better but this case has almost bought the farm since I went SLI. Theres not much else I can do for better cable management because I can JUST get my side panel on as is. New case will be my next purchase I think....


----------



## b1gapl

That's not bad at all, especially with those SLI'd GTXs. 10/10 from me too.


----------



## Mr_Me_II

Got annoyed with the mess in my case so I pulled out my dremel and started choppin'. First time cutting up a case and I did the measurments by eye so it could be better, this was just me practicing before chopping up a expensive case...I think it turned out OK. I used those 1 inch Cut off wheels, the stuff that explodes if you put any pressure on them...they are basically compressed sandpaper from what I can tell. Went through about 20 of them cutting through the case (Thermaltake Xaser III V1000A)

BEFORE










AFTER!










Top Exhaust for the PA120.1, I cut it too big so I improvised and used the part I cut out as braces. The rad is being held in place by its own weight, plus four nut-washer-bolts.










Hows she lookin, other than the crap cutting and scratched paint on mah radiator...?


----------



## SiNiSt3r

nice before and after pics. very nice job imo


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Definitely a great improvement. 9/10


----------



## Metalica732

Mr_Me_II you need some exaust fans man


----------



## Wireless

I love yours! That's such a nice improvement, definitely a 10/10!

I like your cooling setup, and there's really not much you can do with that GTX setup. Nowhere else to put the wires through for the power, but you picked a fantastic spot!
very nice job

Also, to the guy w/ the HIPER PSU, I like that too lol. Once again another 10/10!

Dust is a minor irritance, :]

Regarding mine: I didn't try to do anything amazing.. I honestly don't feel like drilling holes into my case -- but i like it.
My friend reminded me about the backside of the case coming off, and we both did the majority, then later on I tweaked it a bit and improved









I'm lazy, that's all







Most of it was done really late at night, so you know


----------



## Payton12345

Good 9/10


----------



## Great48

Looks great wireless, 8/10, wonder who helped ya... lol


----------



## Refresh

Rate me:


----------



## iandroo888

not bad refresh. 7/10. could use some zipties. maybe a hole mod to the side of the mobo.


----------



## 2long4u

Rate mah cables!!
Sorry I don't have a before shot. This is in an Antec soho file server case.
I really need to get rid of my pata drives!!!
Attachment 68044

Attachment 68045


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

7/10 2LONG4U Zipties lol. Also Ummm I love that motherboard


----------



## Refresh

7/10 for you


----------



## biftek

it would help, if you plugged your PSU into your Mobo


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biftek*


it would help, if you plugged your PSU into your Mobo










There old pictures. I haven't taken any new ones. my Camera battery is dead


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biftek*


it would help, if you plugged your PSU into your Mobo










I think that is kinda required for an honest evaluation of your cable management...having cables plugged IN.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

yeah i sorta forgot that wasnt plugged in then my camera died lol


----------



## 2long4u

Are you talking about up top where the psu is? lol
I dont have a single zip tie in it right now.








I still think its pretty clean for no zip ties. I will clean it up once I get a new video card and psu.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

the rigs about to get a total overhaul..


----------



## pnuttz

this needs update heres my rigg


----------



## Hitman Smurf

Here it is...did pretty good I think (could be better) but satisfactory from me...so what do you rate it?


----------



## imapwnu

Heres my wiretuck


----------



## Payton12345

Crappy pic with my cell phone.


----------



## reberto

For a A900, not bad! 8.5/10. My PC is in a really awkward spot for taking a pic of the inside so I did the best I could.


----------



## derek2esilent

i recently put every cable i could behind the mobo tray in my cm690 and it makes a huge difference not only in appearance, but temps. I have 7 120mm fans so i had a lot of cables, just cleaning them up dropped my temps 2C on my GPU, and 4C on my CPU. This thread is inspiring.

CLEAN UP YOUR CASE


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *derek2esilent* 
i recently put every cable i could behind the mobo tray in my cm690 and it makes a huge difference not only in appearance, but temps. I have 7 120mm fans so i had a lot of cables, just cleaning them up dropped my temps 2C on my GPU, and 4C on my CPU. This thread is inspiring.

CLEAN UP YOUR CASE









A clean case is a sign of a happy computer!


----------



## whe3ls

heres mine


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnuttz* 
this needs update heres my rigg










That's a great pic. 7/10 on the cables though.


----------



## whe3ls

you not going to rate mine


----------



## KarmaKiller

I'd say 8/10 for you whe3ls.
Some wire sleeving would look nice on your front panel connector wires.
But looks nice and clean. I like the way you mounted you RAD, I personally haven't seen that before...


----------



## whe3ls

thanks i wanted to keep everything in the case


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Refresh* 
Rate me:









your comp; 7/10

your avatar; through the [email protected] roof...


----------



## Modfreak

My Berserk: Gut's Rage still in progress ( need alot of cutting and patching) but i got the wire done so here it is







Look nice and tidy to me


----------



## ghost

how about mine







clean as a whistle


----------



## prosser13

I thought that was a Soldam for a second!









8/10, that orange SATA wire is awesome xD

(at modfreak)


----------



## carl25




----------



## tjharlow

Just re-installed my computer after a big weekend project... you can check out my thread in the "Case Work-Log" Forums (link also in my sig) and also my youtube site at www.youtube.com/tjharlow

Please Rate


----------



## beanbagofdoom

that looks insane 9/10... the 1 is for the slight messyness in the top right XD


----------



## tjharlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
that looks insane 9/10... the 1 is for the slight messyness in the top right XD

thats the two optical drive SATA power and SATA data cables... all tie-wrapped up and going behind the motherboard. No way to get rid of that without some magic invisibility spray paint LOL... if you have some of that, send it my way


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjharlow* 
thats the two optical drive SATA power and SATA data cables... all tie-wrapped up and going behind the motherboard. No way to get rid of that without some magic invisibility spray paint LOL... if you have some of that, send it my way

I wasnt having a go at it









it doesnt realy get better than that.... so 9/10 untill someone makes invisible ones


----------



## poetik

Here's mine. Feel free to rate it and I'll rate you back.



















ghost: 7? I don't really know what to give you since your case is the darkness like charlie murphy.

modfreak: 7, I'll give you an 7.5 if you take out that ide cable, 8 if you take out the clashing orange sata cable as well.

carl25: I give you a 3. That case has tremendous potential for cable management. From that pic it feels like you're dishonoring the very essence and soul of the entire antec 180 case production line. I only say that because if you were to spend an extra 20 minutes with some $1.99 for 100 zip ties and put that middle hard drive bay back in to hide some wires it could easily be an 8+!!

tjharlow: 8, if the wires int he upper right were hidden I'd easily give you a 9. Did you cut holes out behind the motherboard tray? If so that's pretty impressive because that area looks pretty clean.


----------



## alexgheseger

Heh, well here's my latest effort. Mid tower + ridiculous PSU = hard pull

BEFORE


AFTER


and @ poetik, nicely done 9.8/10. All that's left is to completely sleeve that mobo connector.


----------



## carl25

Quote:



carl25: I give you a 3. That case has tremendous potential for cable management. From that pic it feels like you're dishonoring the very essence and soul of the entire antec 180 case production line. I only say that because if you were to spend an extra 20 minutes with some $1.99 for 100 zip ties and put that middle hard drive bay back in to hide some wires it could easily be an 8+!!


It's that damn ide cable. everything else is routed through the side. If i put the top cage in, i can't use the fan. I'll try to get a pic of my case without the ide drive


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poetik*


Here's mine. Feel free to rate it and I'll rate you back.



















ghost: 7? I don't really know what to give you since your case is the darkness like charlie murphy.

modfreak: 7, I'll give you an 7.5 if you take out that ide cable, 8 if you take out the clashing orange sata cable as well.

carl25: I give you a 3. That case has tremendous potential for cable management. From that pic it feels like you're dishonoring the very essence and soul of the entire antec 180 case production line. I only say that because if you were to spend an extra 20 minutes with some $1.99 for 100 zip ties and put that middle hard drive bay back in to hide some wires it could easily be an 8+!!

tjharlow: 8, if the wires int he upper right were hidden I'd easily give you a 9. Did you cut holes out behind the motherboard tray? If so that's pretty impressive because that area looks pretty clean.


Dude i am not joking at all when i say, "where in god's name did the cables go?" 
20/10


----------



## Hitman Smurf

I would like a rating on mine...never gt one


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hitman Smurf*


I would like a rating on mine...never gt one











6/10 ? don't you have room to route them BEHIND the motherboard?


----------



## ghost

Here is mine again, last one was night time.


----------



## Refresh

9/10


----------



## Hitman Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
6/10 ? don't you have room to route them BEHIND the motherboard?

As a matter of fact, I have to RMA my MB so I will be taking the opportunity to paint/re-wire my case.


----------



## justin146

Here is my Opteron machine...


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justin146*


Here is my Opteron machine...











10/10 for creativity. That's pretty darn cool lookin with all those PCB's stuck in there


----------



## Refresh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justin146*


Here is my Opteron machine...











10/10

very unique. Great cable job


----------



## MjrTom

My effort


----------



## RoadRashed

Spent the day replacing my motherboard...figured I'd cut a few holes in the case and play around with the cable routing. Not as fancy as everyone else, but trust me...it looks better than it did before.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoadRashed*


Spent the day replacing my motherboard...figured I'd cut a few holes in the case and play around with the cable routing. Not as fancy as everyone else, but trust me...it looks better than it did before.



















Not bad...6.5/10

Mine is attached. The case is a Centurion 5 and it is not modified at all. I routed usb headers and audio headers under the motherboard.


----------



## majin death

didnt really do it for looks, just for better airflow thats why they are kind of messy between the hd and dvd drive.








the white spots at the top are just where the paint got shiny from the wires rubbing against it.








no flash on this pic








7/10 for retro


----------



## carl25

new cables


----------



## ytro

Here is a shot of my brand new rig.


----------



## Champcar

My first build and first attempt at some cable management.


----------



## Refresh

God job 6.5/10


----------



## iandroo888

its hard to hide with apevia cases. unless u mod. due to the bar above the mobo panel, u cant run the wires there. if anything, u can run the wires in front of the bar and back into behind the mobo panel.


----------



## carholmes

Wow the X-plorer, I had one of those way back when. I just tried to hide as many cables behing the mobo tray and behind the drive bays. Yours looks way better than mine did. I had the original POS Ultra X-Connect, and if anybodys had one you know those cable are a pain. But your right there isnt much room you can work with, but just remember zip ties are your friend.


----------



## JCJP

This is the one area where I consistently hit myself on the head.

One thing though:

SATA IS GOD.


----------



## MjrTom

Here is my offering



























Need more pics/voting... and less chatting in this thread


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Here is my offering



























Need more pics/voting... and less chatting in this thread









2nded also 8/10


----------



## carholmes

Smasher, considering what you have to work with 6/10.


----------



## Chadh92

Don't be too rough on me. >.< I'm only 15, and know nothing about cable management







. I just arranged everything the best way I could get it.


----------



## TREESnoseeds787

5.5/10 for Chadh92. Could be a lot cleaner.

Took a couple quick pictures. There is some more I could clean up but.. let me know what you guys think! Oh and don't forget, I've got two power supplies worth of cables to hide in there..



















Darkness..


----------



## Dolo001

Just Did this last night sorry camera sucks

one above 9/10


----------



## Chadh92

You guys are actually supposed to rate the ones above you, then you post yours. lern2read


----------



## Dolo001

Learn to Spell


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Parental Discretion advised on the last 2. It gets pretty ugly.


----------



## Carlin

Looking good power trip. What kind of CPU cooler is that? 10/10


----------



## prosser13

Sig says its the Enzotech Ultra-X


----------



## Logit

Cabel ties...
I have a black Xblade gaming case and they realy do suck there is no where at all to hide wires.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Sig says its the Enzotech Ultra-X










Yup. I took one of the filters off of the Stacker's side door, and a Yate Loon High Speed 120 fan, and the temps are great.


----------



## Logit

Rate mine?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

8.9/10 For you, Logit.


----------



## Logit

Hehe, at the top


----------



## wigseryc

Is that a passively cooled 7600GS??


----------



## Logit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Is that a passively cooled 7600GS??

Yeah, Ideals at around 37-40'c and loads at around 50-60'c if i can renember correctly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
What you do put it in the 5.25 bay? that looks like an optical drive.

Yeah but both sides of the hard drive dont screw in as the top bay is to big so you just screw one side in, dont worry it still holds, even my heavy hard drive is nice and tight


----------



## b1gapl

I know it's not a great job, but this case is hard to manage with wires. So there is a lot of modding to do on this one.










Some other pics:


----------



## Logit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b1gapl*


I know it's not a great job, but this case is hard to manage with wires. So there is a lot of modding to do on this one.










Some other pics:




























Nice case


----------



## b1gapl

It's in my sig. HIPER Type-R 580W.


----------



## Logit

It looks like a hiper, his sig says HIPER Type-R 580W, so its a hiper psu i gues


----------



## cyberspyder

First DIY cable (Canare StarQuad, Switchcraft connectors), Mini-RCA:





































Comments please!

Brendan


----------



## Rowan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
First DIY cable (Canare StarQuad, Switchcraft connectors), Mini-RCA:





































Comments please!

Brendan


That is one tiny PC you have there.


----------



## wigseryc

Has that Sansa been rockboxed?


----------



## Carlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowan*


That is one tiny PC you have there.










Aye, I believe its an amp.

BTW, Nice cable mod man! Looks very clean and professional.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I like the concept of the Hiper PSU. After using an Ultra X-Connect, that modular design liiks to be far superior. Where can you get them and what do they cost?

The modularity is sturdy, definitely, but it's a hassle to swap cables when / if you need to, or if the PSU is already installed.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Power+Supplies


----------



## cyberspyder

Yes guys, it's a RockBoxed Sansa attached to a JBL Power 20, which will be attached to my new speakers that I'm making.

Brendan


----------



## SomeDooD

Here Are My Before and After Pics!

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## iandroo888

usb/firewire can be run under mobo. same for the front panel connectors. use fan clips. not rubber fans. LOL. ziptie the top psu cables into a nice neat bundle.


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


usb/firewire can be run under mobo. same for the front panel connectors. use fan clips. not rubber fans. LOL. ziptie the top psu cables into a nice neat bundle.


I guess I could use the fan clip for the TRUE but not the HR-03+ since its the the size fan it was made to handle. I was gonna zip-tie all the cables up-top but I didn't have any, guess I'll go get some. Thanks for the comments and suggestions though! I'll post some updated pictures tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## iandroo888

could always custom make some from paper clips like i did for my "Thermalcheap z-92"







or modify the fan clips.


----------



## Bonez

Attachment 69393

I don't want the cables too tidy as they are UV reactive but i'm going to fit an Soundgraph Imon front LCD soon and will go for hiding the 24pin cable + adapter inside a ribbed black vacuum hose. That will give me the chance to re assess the cable routing.


----------



## milwaki_5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonez*


Attachment 69393

I don't want the cables too tidy as they are UV reactive but i'm going to fit an Soundgraph Imon front LCD soon and will go for hiding the 24pin cable + adapter inside a ribbed black vacuum hose. That will give me the chance to re assess the cable routing.


I can't see 'em


----------



## We Gone

Just a rebuild with new MB


----------



## mugan23

its soooo pretty , but you should try and hide those power cables running my the disk drive if you can cuz the rest is so clean so that stands out


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mugan23* 
its soooo pretty , but you should try and hide those power cables running my the disk drive if you can cuz the rest is so clean so that stands out

Thanks

The wires on the right with the white plugs go to the side fan and lights and are covered when the side is on. The silver cable is to the mother board and this MB plug is higher than the Old MB, I may need to go back in and drill a new hole to hide it better.


----------



## Bonez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milwaki_5* 
I can't see 'em









haha







....well it was tempting to go the sensible route but i can never really decide if i want to go for the full on nutty professor look or tidy all my heinous UV cables away and be done with it. I don't want to get to the point of buying a dremel.....then the creative side of me might take control - i'll end up building something outrageous.

What do you reckon?







leave it pretty much as is, go Dr. Frankenstein on it or go OCD on it and tidy everything madly









We Gone, that's outstanding. The 900 is difficult as hell to route properly. Mine was also impersonating a hoover and eating as much dust as it could find.

EDIT: I had about 10 molex hiding in that bit beside the HDD/fan enclosures.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## majin death

even though there isnt a gfx card that is still 8/10


----------



## Kyle659

My first case mod


----------



## cognoscenti

Nice job Kyle.


----------



## Kyle659

Thanks, this is how it looked before the mod.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyle659* 
Thanks, this is how it looked before the mod.









Big improvment.


----------



## GuitarFreak

This is how my case is currently. Kinda not so good, but my ultra 120 and hr-03 will be here thursday, so I'm gonna cut some holes in the mobo tray and stuff and get it all cleaned up.


----------



## Kornowski

6/10

Great effort! It still looks a little cramped! A lot better than before though!









Here's mine;

I spent about 2 hours, re-wiring some of the cables...


----------



## iandroo888

@Smasherbasher - Before. 3/10. After - 5/10. +2 for effort of cable sleeving. Sorry. Little mods to the case can help you lots! try again







i have an apevia case too. way they build it wasnt that good for cable management but if u can mod. it helps a lot!

@Kornowski - Not bad. 7/10 for cabling. could do some mod's to that 900 to hide the atx cable and stuff. easy to do.

Opty 165 Rig









FX-60 Rig


----------



## pioneerisloud

Iandroo:
Both of those rigs look real nice. Could've hidden the wires better perhaps, but the loom job made a huge improvement. Good job







.


----------



## tat2monsta

then i added another card so now it looks like this.. bit more tidying up to do


----------



## iandroo888

you and i both know how the apevias are built. that cross bar supporting the psu blocks u from being able to run cables down. im afraid the psu will lose support if i cut that cross bar off so thats the best u can do. i did a little hole for the cpu power to go thru but thats the extent of touching that bar LOL

@tat2monsta. are you plannin on getting a WC block for ur other gfx card?


----------



## tat2monsta

yeah at some point.. just workin out if i wanna do a seperate loop or add a bigger rad.i have many options


----------



## iandroo888

maybe bigger rad. ive seen people with seperate loops. makes case filled with loops lol. makes u go loopy when u see all those loops haha ive had an idea on WC loops but not sure if it would work haha..

two seperate loops. one for cpu. one for video card

cpu loops on top 1/2 of case.. video card loops bottom 1/2 of case.. two different colors like.. Blue and Green!.. then have blue and green cathodes! = Nvidia Machine hahaha


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is my latest after my Xfi


----------



## tat2monsta

^^^ tidy stuff








ooh that reminds me.. i didnt put my sound card back in ,in my last pik


----------



## iandroo888

what is that stuff u put around everything?


----------



## caos800

sound dampening material


----------



## iandroo888

oh.. i thought it was just normal styrofoam @[email protected]


----------



## Kornowski

I only got a 7







lol


----------



## voice

Some of these like G|F.E.A.D|Killa's look amazing. Here's mine. I haven't done any case mods, so its not that great, and its slightly changed since this picture, but not a great deal. Here's the pic.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...02-resized.jpg

I'll update it with a more recent pic soon.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voice*


Some of these like G|F.E.A.D|Killa's look amazing. Here's mine. I haven't done any case mods, so its not that great, and its slightly changed since this picture, but not a great deal. Here's the pic.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...02-resized.jpg

I'll update it with a more recent pic soon.


I'd give it a 6/10.

Considering how hard it is to work in the Antec 900, I think you've done a good job!









Consider doing something like mine?


----------



## voice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


I'd give it a 6/10.

Considering how hard it is to work in the Antec 900, I think you've done a good job!









Consider doing something like mine?










Yours looks brilliant, definately a 10/10 from me, but I'm too scared to cut holes in my case! What if i do it wrong? I was always really crap in design tech classes.
















(I also don't have the time right now!)


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


I'd give it a 6/10.

Considering how hard it is to work in the Antec 900, I think you've done a good job!









Consider doing something like mine?










that looks really good. get yourself a sata dvd drive and it would look 1000x better though.


----------



## wigseryc

Only temp. untill my mobo comes back from RMA...


----------



## carl25




----------



## caos800

Hmm, I'd give it a 8/10, just run the wires a little straighter and it will look even better









Here's mine:










I tried to make it as clean as possible, but the case is rather cramped, lol. Anyways I at least cut a hole at the top to run all the PSU cables behind, but there isnt really anywhere else to route cables behind.


----------



## carl25

well i finally ordered a rounded ide cable, so that should help


----------



## caos800

Yep, it should.

I thought of getting one, but the IDE cable hides all the others under it.


----------



## syknxv3

Here's Mine




Hi-Res


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syknxv3* 
Here's Mine




Looks good! Heres my mess...


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


that looks really good. get yourself a sata dvd drive and it would look 1000x better though.


Thanks man!


----------



## pvp309rcp

Not clean...but also not messy. You guys think so to?


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


*My rig*




Amg, that's sex!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

With the UV on, it looks pretty.










Here's the hole I drilled behind the mobo for the front panel connectors/










The hole I drilled for the SATA cables, and my video card's 6-pin. I could hide them more, but I like the UV Orange/










The hole I drilled over the mobo for the mobo's 8-pin. It was the first hole I cut so it;s the ugliest. Also, the drill kinda hopped around a bit, so the grommets wouldn't fit, either. It's ok, though, the wire's still fine.










Here's the backside of the mobo tray. Still not as messy as some have it. I love the modular PSU, though. It's helped immensely with my cable management.










Here's the one that you need to hide from women and small children. I know it's ugly, but I'm currently in the process of cleaning this part up. Nobody sees it, though, so I'm not in a big rush


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomeDooD* 
Here Are My Before and After Pics!










Stretched rubber bands will crack and degrade fairly quickly. You certainly don't want a couple of those breaking and a spinning fan falling inside of your case. Zipties are only a couple of dollars.


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
Not clean...but also not messy. You guys think so to?











Holy SHATS. haven't really seen too many people sli'ing with 2 HR-03s


----------



## repo_man

Not the avi rig,lol.


----------



## Skeletor

Here is mine.. Antec 900 with 5 Thunderblades and 4 cathodes to deal with. Just modded the case this week to allow for more managable cables. Also keep in mind that my motherboard is stupid and has the 4 Pin and 24 Pin on the far side of the board







.










Here is where they all went







Had to have my older brother help me get the back panel on, next PSU is definately going to be modular.










*Excuse the horrible cell phone quality pictures*


----------



## iandroo888

wah sorry for the pic post. missed this thread for a few days lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


@Smasherbasher - Before. 3/10. After - 5/10. +2 for effort of cable sleeving. Sorry. Little mods to the case can help you lots! try again







i have an apevia case too. way they build it wasnt that good for cable management but if u can mod. it helps a lot!

@Kornowski - Not bad. 7/10 for cabling. could do some mod's to that 900 to hide the atx cable and stuff. easy to do.

Opty 165 Rig









FX-60 Rig


















no one rated me







oh. the fan cable on the left is covered now. ignore that haha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Yes I HATE HATE HATE that bar supporting the PSU.


heh maybe ill use this weekend to figure something easy and good mod for aspire cases.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voice*


Some of these like G|F.E.A.D|Killa's look amazing. Here's mine. I haven't done any case mods, so its not that great, and its slightly changed since this picture, but not a great deal. Here's the pic.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...02-resized.jpg

I'll update it with a more recent pic soon.


cables could use some straightening. and ziptieing.. and hiding. 6/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


I'd give it a 6/10.

Considering how hard it is to work in the Antec 900, I think you've done a good job!









Consider doing something like mine?










not bad. that red cable on the left could use some hiding. lol. and reroute tahat cable going across those PCI slots lol...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*











Only temp. untill my mobo comes back from RMA...


LOL wow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*












not bad. kinda cheated a little there. u took a picture of the top 2/3 of case.. what about area with psu eh =P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caos800*


Hmm, I'd give it a 8/10, just run the wires a little straighter and it will look even better









Here's mine:










I tried to make it as clean as possible, but the case is rather cramped, lol. Anyways I at least cut a hole at the top to run all the PSU cables behind, but there isnt really anywhere else to route cables behind.


consider doing a mod on the bottom part of the mobo panel. runnin those usb/firewire cables from behind and then out would make it a LOT cleaner. uhh what are those red/white/black lines goin to? they went outside teh case fan wires? o well. either way.. try to shorten or hide those behind mobo or something.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *syknxv3*


Here's Mine




Hi-Res





woo its the cm 690 =D run sata straight right inside goin down to the hole. have the sata cables in the back be run down on the bottom. and zipties does wonders =P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


Looks good! Heres my mess...










oOo sweet its the gx2! could consider runnin the ide cables back behind the mobo then back in somewhere near the drives.. could make it cleaner.. and zoom out.. haha =D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Not clean...but also not messy. You guys think so to?












nice vga thermalright heatsinks. looks sweet! wow.. thats a cable nightmare there. (no offense) uhh.. zipties.. i cant even tell what cable is what @[email protected] LOL run cables behind.. not in front? uhh.. @[email protected] dang. haha @[email protected]

@ sladesurfer - wow gj routing that psu's cables. i cant even do that @[email protected] 10/10! very clean!

@ pow3rtr1p - nice uv. could work on straighting the sata. gotta be some other way of runnin those sata. maybe behind mobo and out another hole? what cpu heatsink is that. the grill selfmade? 

@ SomeDooD - lose the rubber bands LOL.

@ repo_man - isnt that the.. hp that got flipped with like a radioactive sign on the side panel ?  wah run those usb cabels from the back. make a hole under the port on the mobo haha

@ skeletor - whoa.. worst spot for atx connector.. @[email protected] ziptie and push excess cables to behind mobo tray. dang.. too much tape back there haha


----------



## carl25

i'll re post once i get my red cold cathodes and rounded ide cable


----------



## mugan23

still working on it but after my new ram comes i am going to overhaul it , might also cut the case a lil to hide some cables.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Holy SHATS. haven't really seen too many people sli'ing with 2 HR-03s


Hey thanks, it's not the GT version which I regret only a little but hey, lower price and better than stock







. Btw I know you probably didn't notice but I bent both of them a little diagonally since the chipset was in the way. Reason I did the same for the other is so that it could match







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


nice vga thermalright heatsinks. looks sweet! wow.. thats a cable nightmare there. (no offense) uhh.. zipties.. i cant even tell what cable is what @[email protected] LOL run cables behind.. not in front? uhh.. @[email protected] dang. haha @[email protected]


Yea I know what you mean. It's pretty cluttered, I thought of modding by creating holes to put cables in the back but I actually don't have space behind lol. I do have some velcro ties already in there to just have it look a little clean but you probably didn't noticed. It's probably just me but if you take a closer look, you can tell there was some work with the wire management lol







. Seriously though, it's tough having to hide those wires...five HDs...two VGAs...two opticals...five case fans...it really is a nightmare







. Any other ideas is appreciated.


----------



## ubernewhacks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Holy SHATS. haven't really seen too many people sli'ing with 2 HR-03s


Not to mention the fact he is using what looks like an Arctic Cooling 7 to match those amazing SLI heatsinks...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
Hey thanks, it's not the GT version which I regret only a little but hey, lower price and better than stock







. Btw I know you probably didn't notice but I bent both of them a little diagonally since the chipset was in the way. Reason I did the same for the other is so that it could match







.

Yea I know what you mean. It's pretty cluttered, I thought of modding by creating holes to put cables in the back but I actually don't have space behind lol. I do have some velcro ties already in there to just have it look a little clean but you probably didn't noticed. It's probably just me but if you take a closer look, you can tell there was some work with the wire management lol







. Seriously though, it's tough having to hide those wires...five HDs...two VGAs...two opticals...five case fans...it really is a nightmare







. Any other ideas is appreciated.

lol my cm 690.. at one time.. had 5 hd's, 2 opticals. 8 fans.. 2 cathodes.. haha it wasnt too bad actually XD


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


lol my cm 690.. at one time.. had 5 hd's, 2 opticals. 8 fans.. 2 cathodes.. haha it wasnt too bad actually XD


Really? Wow...then I guess I just suck at organizing wires haha


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


@ repo_man - isnt that the.. hp that got flipped with like a radioactive sign on the side panel ?  wah run those usb cabels from the back. make a hole under the port on the mobo haha


Yea thats the case. Those header wires aren't worth the hassle, theres a gap from the mobo panel to the front if you look and I cant put them in the little 'trough' at the bottom. That hardware is about to go into the Phoenix case shortly until I can get my DDR2 to run my MSI board.


----------



## iandroo888

hehe oOo ur the same guy with that bondo'ed turbine case! oOooOooo


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


hehe oOo ur the same guy with that bondo'ed turbine case! oOooOooo


Lmao, yea that guy!!


----------



## reberto

Anyone up to rate/judge my rebuilt comp?


----------



## repo_man

^^^ 8/10, whats up with that clump of wires by the RAM? lol, looks great though mate, thats my only complaint.









My old hardware in teh Phoenix build case.


----------



## reberto

That "clump" would be one IDE cable for my DVD-RW drive. It doesn't look half as bad in person. I want a SATA drive to replace it but I still have a 2nd GPU, Xonar and one 320GB drive and 2x 1TB drives to get.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Anyone up to rate/judge my rebuilt comp?



all good except taht clump there. if u could make it look more clean. it would be great! 8/10. +2 if u redo that clump =P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


^^^ 8/10, whats up with that clump of wires by the RAM? lol, looks great though mate, thats my only complaint.









My old hardware in teh Phoenix build case.


get new hardware gogo! LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


That "clump" would be one IDE cable for my DVD-RW drive. It doesn't look half as bad in person. I want a SATA drive to replace it but I still have a 2nd GPU, Xonar and one 320GB drive and 2x 1TB drives to get.


oOooo... make it look better! LOL

gonna report my cases. no one rated mine when i posted about a week ago.

FX-60 Rig










Opteron 165 Rig


----------



## Syrillian

androo! Daaaang. Nice job.

I'd say about 8.9/10

Usually I don't like conduit, but you did a great job.


----------



## iandroo888

i never thought of using conduit. it was suggested to be and i had crappy lookin cables so i tried it. it was a cheap solution without doing any big mods or whatever. im satisfied. im thinkin of doin a big mod but i need to find a place that sells sheet metal first. lol


----------



## EricM9104




----------



## repo_man

Eric, 5/10. Try zip-tying those power cables at the top into a neat bundle, or cutting some holes in the mobo tray to run them behind if it's possible. Also maybe try my IDE cable guide in my sig to tidy those up some. +3 if you can just get them organized somewhat.


----------



## Warfarin88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
im thinkin of doin a big mod but i need to find a place that sells sheet metal first. lol

I had great luck with MetalsDepot.

They don't have the selection of McMaster-Carr, but they have the basics a modder would want. In a lot of cases, they have more workable sizes available as well. They also absolutely demolished MM-C's prices on my last order; literally saved me hundreds.

The larger your order, the cheaper the shipping too.


----------



## Metalica732

Eric 8/10 because it really doesn't matter if you cable manage or not because you don't have a front intake anyway and you have no hot components. But you SURE need to upgrade your rig









Although i have the same mobo in my down stairs rig. Are there any cool things you found out with it or anything? Just wondering


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Eric, 5/10. Try zip-tying those power cables at the top into a neat bundle, or cutting some holes in the mobo tray to run them behind if it's possible. Also maybe try my IDE cable guide in my sig to tidy those up some. +3 if you can just get them organized somewhat.

Yea, I modded the DVD IDE cable somewhat... lmao. (too darn lazy to finish, haha)
If I feel like tearing this computer apart... again... I'll probably cut some holes in the mobo tray.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
Eric 8/10 because it really doesn't matter if you cable manage or not because you don't have a front intake anyway and you have no hot components. But you SURE need to upgrade your rig









Although i have the same mobo in my down stairs rig. Are there any cool things you found out with it or anything? Just wondering

Yup, got a P4 eMachines on layaway, lmao.
This machine runs hotter then my P4 that had a 6600GT video card, in an mATX HP case with a single 92mm exhaust fan...








It'll have an intake fan sooner or later though (once I finish the side panel mod, I need a new sheet of plexiglass now....)

Thanks repo_man and Metalica732.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warfarin88* 
I had great luck with MetalsDepot.

They don't have the selection of McMaster-Carr, but they have the basics a modder would want. In a lot of cases, they have more workable sizes available as well. They also absolutely demolished MM-C's prices on my last order; literally saved me hundreds.

The larger your order, the cheaper the shipping too.









lol ***** the piece i want is cheaper then the shipping @[email protected]


----------



## rsfkevski

OK folks, I've installed a new PSU, let me know what you think


----------



## wigseryc

Looks good (if a little cramped, is it a small case?)

I'd say about an 8 ...

What i was wondering though, is about those PCI extractor fans... How much noise do them suckers make?


----------



## iandroo888

zoom out rsfkevski.


----------



## justin146

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
OK folks, I've installed a new PSU, let me know what you think



















It looks like your 2nd channel of RAM isnt snapped in good.


----------



## whe3ls

heres my mess


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Looks good (if a little cramped, is it a small case?)

I'd say about an 8 ...

What i was wondering though, is about those PCI extractor fans... How much noise do them suckers make?

The case is actually a Mid-Tower case by Apevia. The X-Infinity! It's actually not that small, I just have ALOT in it









Thanks for the "8" and the Antec PCI Slot VGA Cooling Fan actually has 3 settings. I keep it at medium and its not too loud at all. High is a tad noticable though.

BTW Whe3ls: Aren't you missing a few pieces in there, like a CPU HSF and some Ram? 6/10 for wire management!

In regards to MY Ram, I forgot to click them all the way in after installing the additional 2x1gb sticks, but it was done shortly after the pics were taken, thanks


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
heres my mess











i would say 3.5/10 clean those cables up!


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


zoom out rsfkevski.


That was zoomed all the way out, I was just trying to get pics that would show EVERYTHING!


----------



## alexgheseger

Here's my latest attempt. Unfortunately My PCI-E power cables just aren't long enough, and it killing me...


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexgheseger*


Here's my latest attempt. Unfortunately My PCI-E power cables just aren't long enough, and it killing me...



What tubing did you use? Looks good. 8/10.


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


What tubing did you use? Looks good. 8/10.


The tubing is just double wall braided stuff i found at canadian tire. I can't remember the exact type off hand though.


----------



## ThePope

Here is mine.


----------



## Bonez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


@Smasherbasher - Before. 3/10. After - 5/10. +2 for effort of cable sleeving. Sorry. Little mods to the case can help you lots! try again







i have an apevia case too. way they build it wasnt that good for cable management but if u can mod. it helps a lot!

@Kornowski - Not bad. 7/10 for cabling. could do some mod's to that 900 to hide the atx cable and stuff. easy to do.

Opty 165 Rig









FX-60 Rig










I'd give the Opty 165 a 10/10 as I like the ribbed hose lines you've used, are they from a car?

FX-60, I'give an 8/10


----------



## football76

My Cables:


----------



## Enigma8750

Awesome job on the case wiring. It really got me thinking about the way im going to attack my next project case. Thanks for the Thread!!!!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonez*


I'd give the Opty 165 a 10/10 as I like the ribbed hose lines you've used, are they from a car?

FX-60, I'give an 8/10


no its conduit available at home depot. frys has a wider selection of sizes and longer lengths too. (maybe cheaper too). im going to probably pick up some more sometime this week and start working on the rocketfish case i got this morning


----------



## pvp309rcp

Update. Some before and after pics.

I actually tried to clean up the wires so that you can notice which wire is which but by the looks of it...still messy lol. Nothing I could do since the back isn't thick enough to fit wires and the placement of the 780i peripherals are really terrible making length of wires a problem







. The 790i improved but I ain't upgrading just for that.
 

I added red cold cathodes to make the inside of my PC more visible







. I was sort of excited when I first saw them in action. I never seen or had cold cathodes before







. The motherboard blue LED matches my antec spotcool on the chipset







.
 

On a side note...my PC almost looks like a flame lol except with the part of high temps. I'd probably give myself a 7/10 for looks and 5/10 for wire management...anybody else agree?







.


----------



## Kornowski

football76









That's a massive case, What is it!?


----------



## hometoast

and mine just got delivered today... Not sure if my current rig is going in it, but yeah.. the thing looks like a MONSTER.


----------



## football76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
football76









That's a massive case, What is it!?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
According to his sig it's a Rocketfish from Best Buy

Correctamundo.









It is VERY huge, see the "rocketfish size comparison" thread for an even better sense of the size. I'm coming from a PC61. The 9800GTX actually rubbed against the old HDD cage, therefore: UPGRADE.


----------



## Kornowski

Do you have a link to the thread please?


----------



## dralb

OK, what can I improve upon?? (besides painting)


----------



## football76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


OK, what can I improve upon?? (besides painting)


Besides painting... not much! (maybe straighten up that black/red wire at the bottom, but I'm being picky)









Looks very nice!


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *football76* 
Besides painting... not much! (maybe straighten up that black/red wire at the bottom, but I'm being picky)









Looks very nice!

Thanks. I am going to splice a connector into that wire and cover with heatshrink. It is for the pump and is 2' long, lol.


----------



## DuckieHo

My cable jobs... enjoy:


----------



## allanmonaghan




----------



## Kornowski

dralb, How have you mounted those fans at the bottom in the Antec 900?


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
dralb, How have you mounted those fans at the bottom in the Antec 900?

They are attached to the radiator. I have 2 38mm panaflos with 25mm fan shroud screwed to the rad. I have a wooden dowel going through the front up near the top (runs through 2 of the drive bay screw holes) to keep the rad from falling too far forward. Between the dowel and the hoses, the rad doesn't move. This way, I can simply unscrew the CPU block and unplug the pump and the whole thing comes out as a unit.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, I thought it was a mod that you'd done to the actual case, thanks!


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Here are my pics.







This is my first build ever (it's also my sig rig).

*The first angle.*









*

The following two pics show that there are two SATA cables going out the side of the mobo. They also add a little more depth.

*









*
Just another angle.*



















*
These are the wires for the Tuniq's fan. They go behind the mobo tray and form a loop.










Another detail photo.*










*
Last* *detail photo.*










*And of course the back









*

Thank you for looking!


----------



## tkl.hui

Nice job with those cables 5CheeseLasagna, I would give that a 9/10. Is there any way you can hide those cables from the HD? Anyways, heres mine after a recent cable management mod.


----------



## DuckieHo

My custom SATA power plugs:


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
Nice job with those cables 5CheeseLasagna, I would give that a 9/10. Is there any way you can hide those cables from the HD? Anyways, heres mine after a recent cable management mod.






Very nice. You people and your Lian Li's disgust me.







9/10!! Try to hide more of the video card's power cable. Although, is it possible?

As with my cables, I never thought of that. With all of my obsessive-compulsiveness, I didn't think that I could raise all those cables behind the hard drives up to be at the same height as the video card's power cable (what do we call the video card's power cable anyway?). I'm gonna have to give that a shot to see if it looks any cleaner. Actually, I'll just push them to the right (looking at it from the back) just like the Firewire cable that I pushed through the little hole above the PSU.

Thank you, tkl.hui! You helped me see more ways to improve this!


----------



## tt_shark

9.5/10 good work.

here's mine. I have since re-routed the PCI-express cable and the atx cable is now mounted to the back plate and heading vertically out of sight!


----------



## CattleRustler

I know its not great but...

2 before pics


















3 after pics




























worked with what I had.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Wow, you did a nice job working with what you had. I have to give that a 9/10!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks!









when I tidy up some more Ill repost

and to everyone:
Lots of awesome awesome work here, you guys make me jealous
keep it up


----------



## EricM9104

(Click images for full)
My lovely GPU HS/F.











Bleh...


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EricM9104*


(Click images for full)
My lovely GPU HS/F.












Bleh...




Did that one HDD piss u off or something


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalica732*


Did that one HDD piss u off or something










Which? The one on the top?
lol....
IDE cable isn't long enough....


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

I can't tell from the picture, so I have to ask: is it possible to mount it higher?


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5CheeseLasagna*


I can't tell from the picture, so I have to ask: is it possible to mount it higher?


Nope, I could've moved my DVD-RW down one slot but didn't feel like taking the other side panel off. lmao.


----------



## wigseryc

So i had a good go at my cables today, my flatmate's comment was "immaculate" - but it is far from that. He's just never seen anything tidy cos his rig is like a birds nest. He almost couldn't get his new 88GT in.. Fool.

Anyways onto the pics.

I went from this:










via this:










To this:










Now, i'd like to think i've done a good job. I also found out, the NZXT Trinity isn't as bad as i thought it was, as far as cable friendliness goes.

edit - All black PCB's









Also, i took the pic before i realised my new XFX8800GT was DOA.. So i'm back on my 79GT for the time being.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EricM9104*


Nope, I could've moved my DVD-RW down one slot but didn't feel like taking the other side panel off. lmao.


I know that feeling, and so I don't blame ya!


----------



## mtbiker033

here's my cables! the CM690 is real easy to work with for cable management! You should see the backside lol


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Aw, 8/10. You should be able to take the main 24-pin power cable behind the mobo tray as I did. But if you can't, then 9/10 because of the unplugged cable up there by your optical drives.


----------



## CattleRustler

wigseryc 9/10 - nice job, including parts change - xfx ftw


----------



## wigseryc

Cheers man! Only thing i dont like is that orange SATA cable (had ordered a 2nd black one but it didn't come in time to be routed under the motherboard), so i'm gonna ziptie that one to make it straighter. And the cables from the PSU.. I want to organise them a bit more so theyre all straight. Then i'll be happy with it.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Yeah, wig. I definitely give that a 9/10. Awesome work! You're making me jealous.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5CheeseLasagna*


Aw, 8/10. You should be able to take the main 24-pin power cable behind the mobo tray as I did. But if you can't, then 9/10 because of the unplugged cable up there by your optical drives.


yeah the main power cable is too big to go behind, it stops the side from going on. I have fixed dressed them again, and moved that fan grill on the FM121 to the rear of the case. I will take a new pic and post it.


----------



## Triplesec

8/10 Nice job biker!

Mine:
Attachment 70566


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Nice paint job, Triplesec!! Dude!







I give that an enthusiastic 9/10! I had to look at that for a while before I realized that it was the cm690!

Here are some updated pics of the improvements I made. One of the biggest improvements I made was I repositioned the header cables for the audio and USB so they no longer hang down behind the hard drive bay. I should also mention that there are two optical drives in the 5Â¼" drive bays, and those SATA power cables are as cleanly positioned as humanly possible.

*This shot is just an experiment without the flash.

















Back to normal with the flash.









Notice how I routed the rear case fan's cable underneath the 3 cards.

















This shot shows the 2 optical drive bays and the routing I spoke of.









This shot shows how I slightly improved the routing of that audio cable header through the mobo hole. It seems to look cleaner. This shot also shows how I routed the Firewire cable (the one that comes out through the hole above the PSU).










The following two pics show what I did to the header cable for the power and reset buttons, and the LED's. I did this so that it's all one piece instead of in 5.


















And of course, here's the back. That cable on the bottom right is a non-modular cable I'm not using.









*
Whew, that was a lot of pics. Thank you for looking. I hope you enjoyed looking at them as much as I enjoyed working on this.

Oh, and I'd post the "before" pics, but they're only a few posts back.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Finally done editing...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is the latest after my blue mod i did to my Xfi yesterday


----------



## GuitarFreak

That looks great! I like the Core 2 Duo sticker on the SLI bridge too. 9/10

Finally got around to drilling the other holes in my case.










Not perfect, but a lot better than it used to look.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Wow, I think you did a great job working with what you got. 7.5/10! I'm addicted to this thread.


----------



## go4life

just wanted to see what you think about my rig!
note that I dont have a case to put cables behind the motherboard!


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
just wanted to see what you think about my rig!
note that I dont have a case to put cables behind the motherboard!

8/10 really nothing else you can do it looks hard with that case nice work








But work on routing behind the mobo









Mines messy Only spent 30 mins on it...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xx573v3xX_Z28* 
8/10 really nothing else you can do it looks hard with that case nice work








But work on routing behind the mobo









Mines messy Only spent 30 mins on it...



looks quite nice







8,5/10!


----------



## Sistum Id




----------



## Refresh

3.5/10


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sistum Id* 









Crap lots o room for air









7/10 need to hide those wires


----------



## go4life

thats a little messy in there sistum!







5/10


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

I like the color scheme, sistum. But 6/10. I know you can do better than that for the sake of free air flow.


----------



## markt

looks like mine


----------



## Sistum Id

Tough crowd lol. Back to the drawing board. I need longer cables. ILL BE BACK!!

My 24 pin cable is too thick to route under the motherboard, Ill need to get a extenesion or cut some holes in the back.

My 6 pin for my GPU card is way too short as well. I have no ideas on how to sneak that cable.

The red and black ones on the side for my fan will be sleeved once my molex extractor gets here.

The ones on the bottom cant be helped much either.

That PCI slot fan stupid cable goes right into the side which is a pain to hide.

I did manage to sleeve my front i/o panel which was a huge success.

Ill be getting a new PSU in a few months hopefully it will have longer cables.

Ill work on it some more. Thanks


----------



## analbeard

After having a nosey through this thread I got bitten by the cable tidying bug; here's my attempt:



Unfortunately my case isn't the best to work with, there's no opportunity to route behind the motherboard etc but I think I did well with what I've got. Especially when you consider that I used to think this was tidy - http://gallery.simonweald.com/main.php?g2_itemId=663


----------



## go4life

good work! 9/10 because you got a hard case to fix things in, just like mine








nice nickname anyway XD Analbeard


----------



## analbeard

Heh heh, cheers, usually gets a smile out of people, and it's not usually taken either











That's all I had to work with; reverse side of the optical/floppy bays.

(You'll have to excuse the old parts sitting on the floor waiting to be sold







)


----------



## go4life

hehe







Just got my to smile







but a little tips







turn your hardrives the other way! then you wont see them! Its really genius


----------



## Nivekz

cm690:










good case to work with, 4x140mm fans and 4x120mm fans
i think i did a decent job


----------



## balake777

Just got my p182 case together. Any suggestions on how to make it cleaner? The 4 pin i have isn't long enough to go behind.

To Nivekz: I'm not sure how you could do much better. I'd say at least 8.5/10. Maybe somebody w/ more skill knows some flaws.


----------



## iandroo888

ziptie the sata together.. run the pci-e cable from where harddrives are coming from. hide that red loop on the right behid mobo.. if not.. firnd a shorter one.. or loop it down the hole the sata are coming from. .

looks good otherwise! LOL

oh. u dont use the ez-plug?


----------



## analbeard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hehe







Just got my to smile







but a little tips







turn your hardrives the other way! then you wont see them! Its really genius

















Of course, how obvious is that?! Provided it doesn't interfer with my intake fan I shall do that tomorrow


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Nivekz, I know you did a nice job. I give that a 7.5/10. But you can certainly improve that with the cm690 and that PSU. See my pics with my CM690. I know you can do better. You gotta be obsessive compulsive about it! hehe Be sure to study the pics of the back of the case to see the secrets.









Balake, try to hide the PCI-E cable behind the mobo if you can. Actually, try to fit as many cables behind there as you possibly can. As I said to Nivekz, I think we need to take advantage of our obsessive compulsive nature to get a really clean cabling job.









But I give that one an enthusiastic 7/10!


----------



## iandroo888

also. try getting an extension cable for the cpu power cable. im short by like 1-2 inches.. looking from the cable design, its an Ultra psu.. so ur probably short about the same as well


----------



## CattleRustler

I ordered a atx 4 pin extension cable sleeved, and a dremel (lol) - my pics are on page 58, I'll repost when its improved.

maybe by then the TRUE will be installed also


----------



## analbeard

Well after listening to people's ideas (thanks go4life!), I had another blast at getting my case even tidier; flipped the hard drives the wrong way round which caused quite a few problems with the power connectors being so close to the front intake fan. However, with careful application of zip ties my case is now even tidier:


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *analbeard*


Well after listening to people's ideas (thanks go4life!), I had another blast at getting my case even tidier; flipped the hard drives the wrong way round which caused quite a few problems with the power connectors being so close to the front intake fan. However, with careful application of zip ties my case is now even tidier


This looks bether!







keep on the good work







the small things is often the best to change


----------



## onlycodered

Here's my Antec 900 at the moment. I was thinking of soldering some "extensions" to the I/O panel cables, but I may also end up getting an Antec P182. I'm getting sick of the look of the 900 after having it for a few months. I think I'm more into the smooth, sleek, minimal-extra-crap cases.

I actually ended up routing the 4-pin CPU power cable in between the motherboard and side panel of the case.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

For being such a cool case, you'd think they could've come up with a better cable management system, such as better hole placement. I think you did a great job with what you have, and so I give you a 9/10!!

I still love this thread.


----------



## k1t

build this like 3 weeks ago and got no time to do anything to it ever since... just would like to get some pointers and ideas to better re-route the cables (especially the odd case audio cable running above the vga card


----------



## ldk

if its long enough, run it behind the mainboard.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

I think the only option would be to lay the front panel audio cable flat against the left side of the case, flat against the mobo, and then plug it in. You could somehow attach it to the part of the mobo tray right next to that fan header at the end of the graphics card (and I'm saying put the audio cable just underneath it, but of course on top of the video card.

As for the rest: ugh, they didn't provide much in the way of good cable routing options. Sure, they have those 3 big areas where cables can go through, but they need one by the SATA cables.

Hmm, it sounds like it's time to drill.







You can do it! I know it! I'm actually being serious here. If you were to drill some conveniently placed holes in the mobo try and make the edges as smooth as you can, you could route the cables through those new holes and have a very clean look.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Based on the pics on Ultra's website, this case appears to have some decent cable routing options. I know you can figure it out, Smasher! Make us proud.


----------



## alexgheseger

I think it's official... I have the most crammed full mid-tower in all of OCN.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexgheseger* 
I think it's official... I have the most crammed full mid-tower in all of OCN.



Woah! ... I've seen tenements in 3rd world countries that had more space than that (it may not sound like it, but that is a compliment).

I'll give you a 7/10

You sure were able to cram a lot of stuff in that mid-tower.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Alex!







It's so cramped, I can't even see if there are any cable routing options for sticking them behind the mobo tray. What case is that anyway?


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5CheeseLasagna*


Alex!







It's so cramped, I can't even see if there are any cable routing options for sticking them behind the mobo tray. What case is that anyway?


It's a thermaltake Soprano Vx
linky

Pretty much the cheapest, "presentable" case i could find. If you look at the top 2 HDD's, i think you'll notice they are crammed into the floppy drive bays!! There is so little clearance in this case that i had to cram my HDD's into the floppy bays so my 3870x2 would fit!


















There's really not much to work with on this case. Observe the other side if you will...


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Woah! ... I've seen tenements in 3rd world countries that had more space than that (it may not sound like it, but that is a compliment).

I'll give you a 7/10

You sure were able to cram a lot of stuff in that mid-tower.


Gee, thanks i guess? Heh, i kind of take pride in the awe that my case inspires. "Good god! how did you manage to cram so much stuff in there?"


----------



## CatTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
here are pics of my Microfly case.

Here's a little mod I did to give the SATA connectors a little more room so I could face the HDD backward

















You should use a dremel or something to smooth out those edges and put some C-channel on there to prevent the metal from damaging your SATA cables and possibly your HDD if it caused a short.


----------



## rex4223

Here's mine


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rex4223* 
Here's mine










Show off







9.5/10


----------



## Logit




----------



## TaiDinh

The only hole that I made was near the PSU. I made it a little wider so I can get more wires to the back. I seem to have done a bad job. You can see the dent, lol.


----------



## OziriS

here i goes-


----------



## Logit

rate mine







?


----------



## OziriS

I updated my case today ( i was off today








)

So Before-









And Today-









The Flat Black give a nice look!


----------



## onlycodered

Wow. Oziris, I'm loving the after picture. The black looks really nice.


----------



## OziriS

Thanks!


----------



## sc30317

definitely Oziris, nice work!


----------



## go4life

Looks nice Oziris! do the 900 come in black or is it you that did it?


----------



## OziriS

I do it, you can see in the bay the original gray...


----------



## Boyboyd

nice paint job. i don't understand why they don't paint most cases black inside, it would be so easy and they would sell well.


----------



## jaybeerex

well mine is stilla little way from finished as im waiting for some bits but my 900 is looking a lot cleaner now,


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Logit*


rate mine







?


Looks ok







7/10 since you got a case that is hard to fix stuff in


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OziriS*


I do it, you can see in the bay the original gray...


Yeah.. but how did you do it? just took out the parts and sprayed the case?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaybeerex*


well mine is stilla little way from finished as im waiting for some bits but my 900 is looking a lot cleaner now,



















This is one of the best ones on here. Its too bad you've got that IDE cable.









9/10 because its only half built.


----------



## OziriS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Yeah.. but how did you do it? just took out the parts and sprayed the case?


Yea, flat black Rona for 4,85 $


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaybeerex*


well mine is stilla little way from finished as im waiting for some bits but my 900 is looking a lot cleaner now,



















 10/10 i should have mine up on a few days!


----------



## jaybeerex

yeah the ide is for the dvd drive, i could pick up a sata but you only get 2 orange sata cables with the DFI board which is a bummer! sayin that i have some black xfx ones which will fit in nice and look stealthy, waiting on a new x clamp for my TRUE, as i left the old one on the back of my 780i board, and still have to decide on a graphics card but it's looking like 9800gx2 or maybe just a 9800gtx, if i go gx2 it means a new PSU.

i'll post up complete pics when i get around to sorting the graphics card, when me and the misuse come back from Spain on the 3rd.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OziriS*


Yea, flat black Rona for 4,85 $










I have a black spray somewhere in my room! maybe I should use it on my chieftec


----------



## carl25

Old








New


----------



## OziriS

Old - 7,5/10
new - 7,8/10


----------



## Option B




----------



## OziriS

9,5/10 option b! Nice work, but if you can pass the refill tube behind other, it would look even beter!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Option B*





















nice! maybe hide that empty/clear tube?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


Old








New










not bad. lol i think u have the same cathodes as i do.. pink (supposed to be red) cathodes


----------



## carl25

yea the camera is weird, they are actually more orange than red


----------



## slngsht

could be an optical illusion, but that accelero card looks like it's hanging funny


----------



## stumped

i don't like how people keep quoting pictures, when they are already posted. I think one of th other mods stated this already, but it makes the thread unnecessarily long and tedious to look through. Especially wen you bring up older pics. I think you should just like link back to the actual posts, rather than quote pictures. But that's just my $0.02

Anyways, keep up the good work guys!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


could be an optical illusion, but that accelero card looks like it's hanging funny


Actually, my Accelero Looks like that too. It does look funny.


----------



## smb_

I alredy posted these in the 'CM690 Club' thread, but I figured I'd throw them up here too!


























Let me know!


----------



## alexgheseger

^
|
That be sexeh. Have you tried Sharpieing (is that a word?) the 24 pin cable black? Then it would be absolutely perfect...


----------



## smb_

Hahaha I actually thought about that too, but I thought it was a dumb idea. :/
Now that you mentioned it, I may as well do it and that stupid blue IDE port too! It's been bugging me for too long!


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smb_* 
*Hahaha I actually thought about that too, but I thought it was a dumb idea. :/*
Now that you mentioned it, I may as well do it and that stupid blue IDE port too! It's been bugging me for too long!

Ouch. But seriously, it works pretty well as long as you're not always tinkering inside your case...


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

lol nice avatar alex!, I have that pic. Mine has a caption saying "I have no idea what you're talking about... so here's a bunny with a pancake on it's head."







I received it several years ago while I was chatting live somewhere like ICQ. I just had to keep it!

Anyway, hey smb_: I kinda want to paint my 690. How did you do that? I mean, was it hard or easy for you? If it was easy, why was it easy? And not to ask yet another question, but what kind of paint did you use, and which brush?

I have never painted before!









Anyway, I think it looks great! I love how you have cables going underneath the mobo!! Did you cut holes behind the mobo for cable routing?

I think this one deserves my 10/10.

By the way, regarding the 24-pin cable, you could always get some black matte-like finish tape to put on it to sort of extend the sleeving.

Btw, feel free to remove the slot covers to increase air flow, unless of course they're there on purpose!


----------



## smb_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5CheeseLasagna* 
hey smb_: I kinda want to paint my 690. How did you do that? I mean, was it hard or easy for you? If it was easy, why was it easy? And not to ask yet another question, but what kind of paint did you use, and which brush?

I love how you have cables going underneath the mobo!! Did you cut holes behind the mobo for cable routing?

Here's a link to the CM690 Club thread I already answered my process hah.
It was pretty easy considering I didn't have to do any sanding and just took a few days to do. I'm sure I could have done it in a day but then the results might have suffered.
And I didn't cut up anything, I just used the factory holes to run my cables, it's a nice case!

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smb_* 
Here's a link to the CM690 Club thread I already answered my process hah.
It was pretty easy considering I didn't have to do any sanding and just took a few days to do. I'm sure I could have done it in a day but then the results might have suffered.
And I didn't cut up anything, I just used the factory holes to run my cables, it's a nice case!

Thanks,
Justin

Well, that sounds easy enough. And I'd get to run caseless again! I kinda miss that.

So, I'm like paint ignorant.








Was this spray paint? If not, then what kind of a paint brush did you use?

And if _so_, then do you remember what size cans you used?

I like your results, and so I just might do this!

And yeah, this is a very nice case. My favorite feature is the hdd bay design. I think that's what sold me on this case other than the tool-less design. But then I discovered other things I love about, like the cable routing features (even though the plastic cable routing thingies that come with it are pointless for us). I also liked how they rounded all of the sharp edges. This was the first case I've worked with where I didn't have to worry about being cut by the case!!! Of course, I've only dealt with pre-builts in the past (yeah, OCN saved me).

Thanks for the link, Justin!


----------



## CorporalAris

Your before pic looks like your were having a seizure.

I like your case. 8/10


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Your before pic looks like your were having a seizure.

That made me laugh so hard! + REP just for that!


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## bluedevil

Here is my latest.....


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

















I'm still laughing!


----------



## marsey99

heres the last one from my p5nesli
link to save you 56kers 

only just installed a p35ds3r but will add one when i have sorted it out, only got it this morning so it was just stuffed in to get it working.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Hi, marsey. Nice case!









I think you did an excellent job with those cables. 8/10 for sure. Try to get that PCI-E power cable behind the motherboard tray too - through that hole next to the PSU.









By the way, I like your SATA cables!


----------



## darkpyro889

The day has finally come where i shall post.
Well here it is... *ducks for cover*


----------



## OziriS

darkpyro889- 7,5/10

look nice, but too much cable!!


----------



## darkpyro889

thx... i don't try that hard to hide them


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

The better you hide your cables, the better your air flow will be. And of course, the better your airflow, the lower your temps.

Not only that, but it looks really nice.


----------



## darkpyro889

WC FTW!
thx cheese


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

AC FTW! Air Cooling. hehe

You're welcome bro. I hope that I inspired you to hide those cables if nothing else just so it looks really nice.


----------



## reberto

I've replaced my motherboard & PSU since I last posted, so I thought it would be time to post again. 



Oh btw, it looks like my 3870X2 is sagging a LOT in the first pic, but I promise you guys its not sagging that much in person (my OCZ XTX ram cooler is barely sitting on it)


----------



## Refresh

7/10


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

How do you guys stop the dust? :|


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
How do you guys stop the dust? :|

They dont, they just clean before a picture is taken


----------



## stumped

I know with mine, (i had since about November) i haven't even worried about dust (cause i haven't seen any) It could be that there wasn't dust because it was winter, but i've really seen no dust in my computer what so ever.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


They dont, they just clean before a picture is taken


I don't, its a mix of a clean room and built in dust filters. Not all of us live in a dusty world


----------



## ljapilot

My first build so be gentle.



















any advice on how to run the cables better would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wire

Still needs some work, but it's getting there.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


My first build so be gentle.
any advice on how to run the cables better would be appreciated.

Thanks


I would run your motherboard power cable straight out the back hole and around to the receptacle. You could also sleeve your usb's and power light, hd light, etc.. cables. I'm just nitpicking though. It looks pretty good.


----------



## Vindii

Well here is mine. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Refresh

Wire- 8/10
Vindii- 7/10


----------



## ljapilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I would run your motherboard power cable straight out the back hole and around to the receptacle. You could also sleeve your usb's and power light, hd light, etc.. cables. I'm just nitpicking though. It looks pretty good.


I tried running the 24pin cable around the back but I could not get the side panel back on. Maybe i will give it another try I gained 1 or 2 pounds maybe that will help me anchor it down hehehe.

Thank You for your suggestions


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!*


How do you guys stop the dust? :|


Some people clean their rig before they take pictures. Others dust on a regular basis. Others have almost no dust problem.

But dusting on a regular basis is an extremely good way to protect your system from heat and hardware failure. And so if you use compressed air to dust on a weekly basis, you should have no problem with keeping it perfectly clean. And it only takes a few minutes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


I tried running the 24pin cable around the back but I could not get the side panel back on. Maybe i will give it another try I gained 1 or 2 pounds maybe that will help me anchor it down hehehe.

Thank You for your suggestions


I had that same problem, however, I forced it to work. I put the case on its side, pressed down, put the side panel on and pressed on that area where the power cable was and before I knew it, I kinda squished it until it was flattened just enough.







And then I took the side panel off an hour later, and then I put it back on and found that it was much easier than it was the first time.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow, I actually have to SIT on my rear side panel for it to fit on properly.


----------



## iandroo888

lol i could technically put it on when its in its normal position but its a bit easier to set case horizontal and put it on with a little downward pressure at all the "joining" edges


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Wow, I actually have to SIT on my rear side panel for it to fit on properly.


It sounds like your 24-pin needs to run around the block a few times.









Either that, or try to organize the cables better back there.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Wow, I actually have to SIT on my rear side panel for it to fit on properly.


Same with my beloved Aspire/Apevia case









X-Dreamer II ftw


----------



## Johanthegnarler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmc7983*


here is my nice wiring skills from outside too inside. nice huh? i give myself a 12/10!!! btw, nice job slade where is your 20+4 pin power wire!?!?!?!?


Lmao! Dude.. if i had my camera charger you'd see just how terrible they can really get. Mine are probably the worst.. seeing the top rig thats all water cooled.. makes me want to get into it again.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Glad to hear I'm not the only one that has to literally sit on their Apevia Cases! Rofl, I've got 4 Apevia cases, and 3 out of those 4 I have to sit on them to close the rear side panel. The other one is a full tower (Apevia X-Pider), so its MUCH easier to do good cable management....considering its got 6 hard drives in it at the moment, going for more.


----------



## iandroo888

geez. never had to sit on a panel to close it.. i dont think apevia is THAT bad.. a hole here and there... and some zip ties does wonders haha


----------



## ljapilot

ok I ran the 24pin around back and replaced the stock intake fan with a 79CFM fan. I put the stock fan in the in the cd bays blowing toward my cpu. Side panel snapped on with no trouble I was really surprised.


----------



## repo_man

^^^7.5/10 not to shabby. 
Lol, are those zip ties holding the bay fan in?


----------



## ljapilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
^^^7.5/10 not to shabby.
Lol, are those zip ties holding the bay fan in?

Yes those are zip ties. I did not know how else to put that fan there. If you know another way I would love to do something other than that.

Also anything you else you could tell me for cable management. I know I need an extension for the GPU I plan on getting one. I really dont want to cut holes in the mother board tray just in case I change mother boards. Someone else mentioned sleeving the usb's, hdd light, etc How do you do that without cutting the wires?

Thank You for your comments.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Fortunately, you can buy heatshrink sleeves that start out oversized, but as the name implies, you evenly distribute heat over them, and they shrink nicely. I had a job where I had to shrink heatshrink with a blowtorch, and we had to be careful to do it evenly. hehe


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
Yes those are zip ties. I did not know how else to put that fan there. If you know another way I would love to do something other than that.

Also anything you else you could tell me for cable management. I know I need an extension for the GPU I plan on getting one. I really dont want to cut holes in the mother board tray just in case I change mother boards. Someone else mentioned sleeving the usb's, hdd light, etc How do you do that without cutting the wires?

Thank You for your comments.

I wasn't downing the zip ties, I've used them for fans before as well. Although some clear ones might not stick out as bad for you.

Really the GPU and the header wires (usb/hdd light/ etc) are all thats left. Like 5cheese said you can get oversized heat shrink to cover those wires. Also, most of the wires will come out of the pins using a small screwdriver or something if you want to do it that way.

Looks good though man!


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Well, I didn't mean to get oversized heatshrink.







It may not shrink properly. I just meant that it's nice that heat shrink starts out big so we can easily side it on and then shrink it.


----------



## ljapilot

Do you guys know what size heatshrink that would be? I guess they measure it in inches. I was thinking 1/8th but I dont want to go to small. In the process of ordering heatshrink and an extension cable for gpu. Any other things you guys can think of while I am doing this??

Thanks again guys


----------



## sgdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmc7983*


here is my nice wiring skills from outside too inside. nice huh? i give myself a 12/10!!! btw, nice job slade where is your 20+4 pin power wire!?!?!?!?


Pentium 1 166MHz with 256KB RAM? you need more ram. my P1 66mhz pc has 8MB ram. upgrade, lol.


----------



## ljapilot

Ok heatshrinked the header cables and redid the GPU power cable Anything else you guys see that I should/could do.










Thanks


----------



## repo_man

ljapilot: That looks nice man! 9/10 Only thing I will suggest is this, can you run the header wires under the mobo? Do you have a hole behind the mobo you can run them through and then out from under the board to the plugs? They're the only thing. Looks alot better mate, nice!


----------



## ljapilot

Unfortunately no, there is no hole behind the motherboard. The only hole is down there at the bottom where I have it. I don't want to cut a hole for if I change motherboards in the future. I will play with them some more see if I cant make them look a little better coming up from the bottom. I think I am also going to do something with that fan cable at the bottom of the case kinda driving me crazy hehehe.

Well thanks again I will post more if I change anything significant.


----------



## marcus000

hehe im gonna whore this picture left right and center


----------



## The Fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marcus000*


hehe im gonna whore this picture left right and center










9 or 10/10. Very nice and sexy









Mine... Best I can do with this case.

Front:









Back:


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


9 or 10/10. Very nice and sexy









Mine... Best I can do with this case.


That fan cable can actually be run under your video card (the part between the brackets and the actual PCI-e connector)


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marcus000*


hehe im gonna whore this picture left right and center



















<- pics jaw off the floor. wow. 11/10. Freaking amazing man.


----------



## repo_man

I know I know, the power switch and fan wires need some TLC, but the rest looks great right? right...?


----------



## 8800Gamer

I was wondering what was that thing hanging from your case...You actually removed your power supply cover?


----------



## Penicilyn

How to fit alot of computer in a really small case, it's so tight in there I had to remove the case fan to fit my motherboard in.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*


I was wondering what was that thing hanging from your case...You actually removed your power supply cover?


Yea, naked, modded PSU. Check my Phoenx build for more pics. I removed the cover and added extra fins to the heatsinks/etc.









No rating for me?









Penicilyn, good joogly moogly! 3/10, theres some serious help needed there,lol. And wow thats cramped!


----------



## ljapilot

Repo Man That looks good to me. I dont think I am experienced enough to actually rate you though.

The only things that jumped out at me were the fan wires going to the front of the case, the Ribbon Cable, and there are two wires on the bottom rear of your case that I dont know what they go to.

Looks good, alot of open space.


----------



## marcus000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
<- pics jaw off the floor. wow. 11/10. Freaking amazing man.

























Thanks very much, after finally managing to get decent cable tidying in a V2000 i'm gonna do a lil guide for it as well.


----------



## Slinkey123

Heres mine! i hate my IDE cable. This is the best i could do with my stacker as it doesnt have any wholes in the mobo tray also the cables on my PSU arnt very long.

*No Flash*









*With Flash.* Makes my cables look alot worse lol


----------



## Refresh

8.5/10


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Repo Man That looks good to me. I dont think I am experienced enough to actually rate you though.

The only things that jumped out at me were the fan wires going to the front of the case, the Ribbon Cable, and there are two wires on the bottom rear of your case that I dont know what they go to.

Looks good, alot of open space.


Thanks man, the power switch is what the bottom wires go to.









Slinkey123: Check my IDE guide if you want to try and do something with that IDE bro.


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

repo_man: I just checked out your IDE cable guide. That is what I call thinking outside the box. Very, very nice. Brilliant, too.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5CheeseLasagna*


repo_man: I just checked out your IDE cable guide. That is what I call thinking outside the box. Very, very nice. Brilliant, too.










Thank you







I'm not the first to come up with it, but its -very- useful.


----------



## Kornowski

What case is that?

It's strange seeing the CPU at the bottom


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
What case is that?

It's strange seeing the CPU at the bottom









its a coolermaster stacker 832. i just put the mobo tray in the other way


----------



## wongwk

pls rate mine..
jus finished it..
tq...


----------



## YourBulletWoundHero

Its not the best machine...or wiring...But itâ€™s a fast snapshot...and im hiding a lot of wires the power supply has a lot of connecters that overpower that mobo...(The power supply is in a my gaming one now lol)


----------



## CatTech

Well, it's a bummer when the 20pin (looks like the +4 part of the cable isn't being used at least) connector is almost in the center of your motherboard. Why didn't you just cut a hole in your mobo by that connector to hide the cable?







Just kidding.









The IDE cable is an eyesore for sure and I think you can tuck some of those wires at the bottom either under the HD or perhaps behind the HD cage? It looks like there might be some room back there.

Overall I would say 6.5/10. The IDE ribbon cable hurts, hehe, but there isn't much that you can do for that 20pin connector.


----------



## YourBulletWoundHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CatTech*


Well, it's a bummer when the 20pin (looks like the +4 part of the cable isn't being used at least) connector is almost in the center of your motherboard. Why didn't you just cut a hole in your mobo by that connector to hide the cable?







Just kidding.









The IDE cable is an eyesore for sure and I think you can tuck some of those wires at the bottom either under the HD or perhaps behind the HD cage? It looks like there might be some room back there.

Overall I would say 6.5/10. The IDE ribbon cable hurts, hehe, but there isn't much that you can do for that 20pin connector.


lol ya...I hope to get the small IDE cables...I was going to tuck them...But At the time I was building anouther computer at the time so parts were coming and going from that one (Like the powersupply) I had the camra and disided to sorta kinda clean up fast...(the one im building is going to be alot more "Hidden" lol...(check my gallery for the work in progress...) All I need for it really is DDR400 ram...And a AGP Vid card upgrade lol...


----------



## BTK

this is old and my camera is broken but I have an 8800GTX now with a fan on it and it actually looks cleaner than this pic because I redid my fan wiring...


----------



## ThatGuy16

very nice, 10/10.. i don't see anything that you could improve.

Heres my crappy, temporary case and cable management. I have a new rocketfish case sitting here beside of me waiting to be modded for my WC setup









This is the best i can do with this case, its frikkin' small!


----------



## BTK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


this is old and my camera is broken but I have an 8800GTX now with a fan on it and it actually looks cleaner than this pic because I redid my fan wiring...












^ above you can do better

err wrong quote


----------



## wongwk

can someone rate mine??

http://www.overclock.net/3804236-post2479.html

thanx..


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongwk*


can someone rate mine??

http://www.overclock.net/3804236-post2479.html

thanx..


Looks like your CPU could use a cooler







7/10

Replaced my motherboard (again), not half bad IMO


----------



## wongwk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Looks like your CPU could use a cooler







7/10


oh i got 7/10.. not bad at all








n tat cpu has been death for bout a month now..
so lazy to put tat cooler in...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wongwk* 
oh i got 7/10.. not bad at all








n tat cpu has been death for bout a month now..
so lazy to put tat cooler in...









I got 8,5







Will post a new picture soon







going to get some watercooling, and some other ****


----------



## Marin

BRING IT ON!!!










Yeah...


----------



## tkl.hui

I'd give you an epic phail......

j/k







id actually give you maybe a 5/10 tops. Looks real messy


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
BRING IT ON!!!










Yeah...

Where is your case?







hehe.. 5/10 since you have no case...


----------



## felixfinn

ill put a pic up of mine when i get back on the rig


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Repo...I think some UV paint on those PSU fins that are hanging down would be an epic win.


Hrm....you might have something there *rubs chin*


----------



## Thunderer

Here is my Armored MeDuSa, it is my first built and I tried all the possible things that I could. That is why it is called MeDuSa!!!


----------



## Thevirus16

Stacker 830 I know the holes are cut to big etc First mod so what can I say lol...


----------



## iggster

I just got done doing 5 hours of cable management and mods to my antec 900, I just need a camera to take some pictures of it


----------



## reberto

No ones rated mine yet


----------



## criminal

Here is mine.


----------



## microman

here ya go people HAHA


----------



## yomama9388

Well seeing as you gotta test bench I'll give you a 6/10

You can do a little better than that







even mine is better

I'll upload some pics later tonight


----------



## microman

i am gonna spend tomorrow working on it so i'll post more tomorrow although 16 fans and 2 psu's makes it hard


----------



## TheInsurgent

Microman wow, that's a monster creation









reberto 10/10 IMO it looks excellent.

criminal 10/10 aswell IMO.

After looking at this thread I decided to move my stuff into a different case...

Here's before in the Antec NSK 4480B...










And after in the Antec P160w










My only problem is with the fans in this case, I can't turn them down, it sounds like a hoover... Also I can't properly fit my monitor lead into the graphics card because of a ledge above it, is this a design flaw in this case?

Cheers


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheInsurgent* 









Using the same PSU right now, its nice a quiet







. Trying to dump my Ultra PSU locally.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
No ones rated mine yet

















10

Very nice


----------



## Champcar

Not the best.


----------



## OJX

Anyone know of a way to hide the cables in an Antec Sonata III case?


----------



## CattleRustler

ChampCar, I'd say thats not too bad considering the case: 7/10

heres mine after a modding session this weekend

















full work log here:
My First Mod - Cable Management - CoolerMaster Cosmos 1000

my pics before this mod were originally posted on page 58 of this thread, so this is an update


----------



## Lemondrips

^9.5/10 the cables just need to be tucked a little tighter.
A Little Messy/Dusty atm, but eh and i haven't done any mods yet







lazy ftw.


----------



## CattleRustler

lemondrips I think youre supposed to rate the person above you if they havent been rated, then post yours. Ill rate for you tho, 6/10 imho. It nees work, but Im not sure how far you can go with that case. Is there space behind the mobo pan? If so, get to modding


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lemondrips I think youre supposed to rate the person above you if they havent been rated, then post yours. Ill rate for you tho, 6/10 imho. It nees work, but Im not sure how far you can go with that case. Is there space behind the mobo pan? If so, get to modding









I just did i coulda swore i did though lol. and yeah theres spots i just have to cut holes and i don't have any tools atm.


----------



## BTK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemondrips* 
^9.5/10 the cables just need to be tucked a little tighter.
A Little Messy/Dusty atm, but eh and i haven't done any mods yet







lazy ftw.









um......4/10 thats being nice

heres mine when I had my old 8800GT now I have n 8800GTX and beleive it or not its actually CLEANER than this

















...camera broke so cant get new nes


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheInsurgent* 
Microman wow, that's a monster creation









reberto 10/10 IMO it looks excellent.

criminal 10/10 aswell IMO.

After looking at this thread I decided to move my stuff into a different case...

Here's before in the Antec NSK 4480B...










And after in the Antec P160w










My only problem is with the fans in this case, I can't turn them down, it sounds like a hoover... Also I can't properly fit my monitor lead into the graphics card because of a ledge above it, is this a design flaw in this case?

Cheers

Looks quite nice.. I like. 9.5/10


----------



## viper37

I don't see your case, so I cant rate you.


















Sorry for crappy quality.


----------



## BTK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


um......4/10 thats being nice

heres mine when I had my old 8800GT now I have n 8800GTX and beleive it or not its actually CLEANER than this

















...camera broke so cant get new nes


mine?


----------



## YourBulletWoundHero

I FOUND MY MOBO!!!

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...=14458&cat=500
lol its a update to the pic I posted before...


----------



## OJX

My case *doesn't* allow cables behind the mobo, nevertheless, my first attempt (received my cooling parts today and thought I should manage some cables)


----------



## jaybeerex

Well i've finally finished! just got back from Spain with the missus on Saturday so popped out yesterday and picked up my x clamp for the TRU and a BFG 9800gtx. Hope you all like it!


----------



## Refresh

8.5/10

I see those black wires hiding on top


----------



## jaybeerex

i know i know! it was last minute, i'll be rotating the scythe fan 90 degrees clockwise to hide them properly later, lol.


----------



## OJX

My case *doesn't* allow cables behind the mobo, nevertheless, my first attempt (received my cooling parts today and thought I should manage some cables)
Please rate


----------



## BTK

this thread is getting stupid

people just post their cases and never rate others


----------



## Warfarin88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BTK* 
this thread is getting stupid

people just post their cases and never rate others

For what its worth, I don't pay a lick of attention to the ratings.

I do, however, stop in regularly to check out the pictures of peoples cases.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warfarin88* 
For what its worth, I don't pay a lick of attention to the ratings.

I do, however, stop in regularly to check out the pictures of peoples cases.

Same here...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Alright, well here's my finalized rig until I do my mod. I'm still unsure if I even want to mod the case, if its even worth it....but we'll see about that later.

Anyways, here's my *SIG RIG*, in its full beautyness now. The only thing that MAY change in the future would be a new hard drive on it. I doubt I'll be adding different hardware to it other than that. Enjoy, and let me know what you think.









































































Well that's it for now







. BTW, my addition was some 36" UV blue SATA Cables with a single 90* angle....for those that are wondering. You can see in my pics how I ran them.


----------



## YourBulletWoundHero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Same here...









I do to...But he does have a point...I posted mine a few pages back and 1 person said something...then I fixed mine better and posted it in the biggest font (For attention because I wanted to see if anyone was paying attention) And turns out it got sort of got skipped... But its cool to see the creative way you guys hide your wires and in some cases tubes...








"But I think his point is its veering from the main reason this thread was made"


----------



## repo_man

Pioneerisloud - 9/10. Take those PSU wires and run them straight behind the mobo panel so they dont jump over the corner of the board. Then it will be pretty much as good as it gets


----------



## StarMick

@pioneer: Holy crap







If you see the back of the mobo you think hell broke loose in your case. But your front view looks REALLY nice







9/10

I got my Stacker 831 installed and tried to do some cable management behind the mobo, however when i was finished the sie panel didnt closed anymore (poor me) So this is the best i can get now. Buying new stuff soon so its getting beter.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Pioneerisloud - 9/10. Take those PSU wires and run them straight behind the mobo panel so they dont jump over the corner of the board. Then it will be pretty much as good as it gets


The problem with that though is that the wires WON'T fit straight behind like you're talking. I'd have to cut into the PSU support bar, and that makes me kind of nervous. I'm planning on doing a mod which involves some paint, and some diamondplate aluminum which SHOULD hide the rest of the cables you can see. The aluminum will help stabilize the top, so I will be able to cut into that support bar. When and IF I ever get around to that mod, of course it'll go up in this thread







.


----------



## mortimersnerd

StarMick: 5/10. You can get those cables zip tied and behind the board if you cut openings.


----------



## xHassassin

BRING IT!
Eh, there's no way for cable management in this _ case, I'll probably stick the wires into the drive bay when I'm done.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BTK* 
this thread is getting stupid

people just post their cases and never rate others

I just enjoy looking at all the cases. Lots of work went into some of them, and picking up new ideas. Keep on posting them


----------



## CattleRustler

xHassissin 6.5/10

Quote:



I just enjoy looking at all the cases. Lots of work went into some of them, and picking up new ideas. Keep on posting them


ok, my latest update...


----------



## go4life

CattleRustler 9/10!

Looks clean and nice


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks
99% done


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*









thanks
99% done


A little tip! either buy some black sata cables or paint them like i did







looks bether then


----------



## mytronphe

lol


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Here's mine. Before, 1st cable management attempt, and now. This case was a SOB to work with. I made a new thread with more details and pics. 
BEFORE









FIRST CABLE MANAGEMENT ATTEMPT









NOW



















i vote most improved


----------



## CattleRustler

id say 9.5/10 if you can get a longer rounded ide cable, so 9 for now 9/10 imho








great job. I like how it looks nearly empty, just that blue ide cable cutting across on an angle messes it up. If you can get a longer black one and run it across the bottom etc it will look cool


----------



## urbtree

thought i may as well throw my hat into the ring.
have to add this is no finnished yet just waiting for my w/c parts to arive befor i get into it properly

























not easy to hide stuff in a clear case


----------



## SmasherBasher

nice! 8.5/10. Clear cases are just not my cup of tea


----------



## repo_man

Urbtree, how are your fans setup? To me it would be the most logical to have the top fan as an intake, pushing cool air onto the GPU and down to the AC Freezer. Then have the AC turned around so it can push the hot air into the rear fan as an exhaust.










Edit:
Heres mine after I cleaned up the fan wires and put a new SATA hdd in.


----------



## urbtree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Urbtree, how are your fans setup?


na i got it set up with the rear as the intake top as exhuast so its not all fighting against heats natural direction of travel.
was only ever temporary as this build was started knowing that its gonna be w/c soon and all the fans replaced with 120mm
just building up the parts.

my last clear case was with the ac faceing the other way and my temps were better but like i said only temp so i havent bothered

took quite a bit of modding to get the gpu pointing that way up. the whole case is actually built upside down and i`ve extensivly modded the drive bays to acept the new thermochill rad thats goin in under the drives

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Clear cases are just not my cup of tea

lol spent so much on this i wanna see it all


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I've said it before and say it again... it's not hard to hide cables when using a 1 HDD PC with 1 DVD. I want to see some server cable management!!!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
I've said it before and say it again... it's not hard to hide cables when using a 1 HDD PC with 1 DVD. I want to see some server cable management!!!









Well hang on one second, and I'll upload my server pics (can also be found in my OCN profile).

Pics of my server (not a WHOLE bunch of cable management pics tho







):


----------



## //.DK




----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I've said it before and say it again... it's not hard to hide cables when using a 1 HDD PC with 1 DVD. I want to see some server cable management!!!










LOL I resemble that remark


----------



## urbtree

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I've said it before and say it again... it's not hard to hide cables when using a 1 HDD PC with 1 DVD. I want to see some server cable management!!!










i have 4 hdd in there







can you spot them all?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Someday i will do a cable management again. I don't stick fingers in the PC so often anymore.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Here is mine. Someone Please Actually Rate It.

Guys computer Pic above me: Can't see to much but from that angle looks like everything is pretty tidy, but i cant give you much hogher than a 7/10 cause i can't see anything else.


----------



## wigseryc

Your heatsink appears to be upside down.. Unless you've set it to pull air through the sink...?

Aside from that, a solid 8 at least, i'd say.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

It pulls Air thru, but i never even thought to push air out, in which case, im a bout to switch it around.


----------



## wigseryc

Awesome, don't forget to let us know your new temps.

Is it the Vendetta, or the Vendetta 2 ?


----------



## ThatGuy16

This isn't too terrible, i'm going do some sleeving... when i get the sleeving


















I think i'll flip the HDD cage around too


----------



## Xombie

^ Very nice. 9/10


----------



## Marin

Please don't drool everywhere.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Please don't drool everywhere.



















Marin, that actually look really nice. It could be better if you are able to hide the wires.


----------



## coreystang

I'll give this a try.


----------



## coreystang

I'll give this a try.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreystang* 
I'll give this a try.

I'll give you a 9.5/10.


----------



## coreystang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I'll give you a 9.5/10.

Hey thanks for that







, I thought it needed more work.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreystang* 
Hey thanks for that







, I thought it needed more work.

I've seen other people's jobs with that case and yours is up there on the top. It appears to be a tougher case with cable management.


----------



## repo_man

Here's mine again since no one rated it before,lol.


----------



## mortimersnerd

repo_man: 9.75/10. If you got rid of that ATA cable it would be a 10....
I like that PSU. Have fun RMAing that thing....lol


----------



## kennymester

This is a hard case to manage in, especially because of the RAID card.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
repo_man: 9.75/10. If you got rid of that ATA cable it would be a 10....
I like that PSU. Have fun RMAing that thing....lol

Yea I want to drill a hole behind the mobo so I can just run the sata cable directly under it. The management holes in the tray were orginally cut for a larger board so it's not exactly right. :/
Lmao, that PSU is a stock unit I had, I dont have any worries on RMA'ing it. Thanks for the compliments










Kenny, I can't see your wires, all that WC tubing hides it


----------



## SmasherBasher

Repo...so when are you going to UV it?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Repo...so when are you going to UV it?

When-ever I get around to it,lol. I'm still debating a few changes on it.


----------



## Kornowski

Be Nice!


----------



## Refresh

9/10


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Refresh* 
9/10

Heh, Sweet, Thanks!


----------



## Manyak

My HTPC! Ignore that cable at the very top, that thing attaches to a fan that is on the cover, no way to get rid of it.


----------



## //.DK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
Be Nice!

















9.5/10 looks amazing.


----------



## TehSorrow




----------



## repo_man

^^^10/10, that looks stunning!


----------



## Marin

I am serious.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *//.DK* 
9.5/10 looks amazing.









Thanks, dude!









TehSorrow, I'd give that 10! No doubt!


----------



## Marin

*cough*rateme*cough*


----------



## smb_

Hahah Marin, I'd say 7/10 on the organization of your desktop area! ;p
But I DO love that wide angle shot though!

Oh and BTW, in the bottom left corner of the OCN forum there's a 'wide angle' button that will stretch the forum layout to fit a widescreen monitor!


----------



## Robilar

Here is my newest case


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smb_*


Hahah Marin, I'd say 7/10 on the organization of your desktop area! ;p
But I DO love that wide angle shot though!

Oh and BTW, in the bottom left corner of the OCN forum there's a 'wide angle' button that will stretch the forum layout to fit a widescreen monitor!










I tried that feature, the text remains the same so the feature is useless.


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I tried that feature, the text remains the same so the feature is useless.


works for me.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Here is my newest case


8/10 Can anything be done with that glop of wires at the PSU?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


works for me.




This is why I don't use it.

Everything is wide except the text.


----------



## waqasr

my secondary rig








Main Rig


----------



## Marin

First rig gets an 8/10. You will get the 10/10 once you add the DVD drive and the HDD(s).

Your main rig gets a Fail/10. Get a tech station.


----------



## smb_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Everything is wide except the text.


Except the text?


----------



## U-Dubominator

Let me know what you guys think and how I can improve:


----------



## wongwk

^^the bottom of the case is too messy.. hide those wires.. if u cant hide it, jus tie them nicely.. 
jus my 2 cents..


----------



## langskalle

This is my PC!..


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 









Nice


----------



## U-Dubominator

I'll see what I can do with the bottom of the case and post back...

@langskalle: 8/10


----------



## lol_lol

the harddrive IS connected. I drilled some holes to mount it backwards so that the cables arent visible









I can not hide cable behind the motheboard tray becuase the try is about 4mm bigger than the mobo









the pictures are from my phone




























i dont think the images load like that









hard drive connection is NOT visible from outside the case, just there for proof that it is connected 

http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=spa0553yc4.jpg

http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=spa0547ak9.jpg


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO

Hey guys. Rate my cables


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DAE_JA_VOO* 
Hey guys. Rate my cables



























Oh go on you! LOL


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DAE_JA_VOO*


Hey guys. Rate my cables




























Perfect.
Can you make me a schematic>?


----------



## carl25

once you get rid of the snakes, sure


----------



## scottath

Sorry, last imagae is fuzzy, but you can figure it out :thumbup:

What can you recommend [cannot do anything about the HDDs atm


----------



## thumbhammer

So many clean systems, makes me envious.


----------



## repo_man

scottath- 9/10 Looks pretty nice except for the top right


----------



## Kasaris

Scottath - 9/10 very clean

Heres my system.


----------



## A Russian :D

damn Scottath nice parts







10/10

Kasaris 8/10 like the green wire looks hot


----------



## U-Dubominator

well i cleaned up a little. need to get some electrical tape to hold the cables on the bottom back.


----------



## Marin

7/10


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Russian * 
damn Scottath nice parts







10/10

Thanks mate - built that whole system on a $AU7 a week till i got my job about 6 months ago - I NEED to get one large sata HDD don't i








Pretty good for a very generic case i think.

Kasaris - 7.5/10
U-Dubominator - 7/10
Marin - 7 [i had less cables when mine was out of the case]


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## stumped

surusly? i gotta say:
Cr4zYH3aD->5/10
clean up your wires.


----------



## scottath

Have another attempt mate and come back [unless you only posted the before pic]
2/10


----------



## POETICTRAGEDY

heres mine lol...


----------



## stumped

not bad. 8/10 cause of the SATA cable. It's still out there.


----------



## BittenReaper

Here's my first attempt at cable management.. I saw this thread and was inspired.








A trip to the store and 51 zip-ties later, here's what I got.

Ratings and constructive crit are more than welcome








(Mind you it looks a tad better in person, and the power supply cables were entirely too stiff to work with, so I didn't put much effort into them as I'm getting a new PSU soon.)


----------



## stumped

Wow Given all that you've done, i's say 8/10. Very nice effort.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow, you guys are getting really lenient. Seriously. I got an 8/10 for my rig, and you can't see a single wire that I didn't intend to be seen. Its ALL ran behind my mobo, and still got an 8/10.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Wow, you guys are getting really lenient. Seriously. I got an 8/10 for my rig, and you can't see a single wire that I didn't intend to be seen. Its ALL ran behind my mobo, and still got an 8/10.


I agree.
I personally give your rig a 10/10, and I'm quite shocked at the fact that stumped rated mine what he did.
Would you mind giving me a more non-lenient rating, pioneer?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


I agree.
I personally give your rig a 10/10, and I'm quite shocked at the fact that stumped rated mine what he did.
Would you mind giving me a more non-lenient rating, pioneer?










I can do that, sure







.

In all honesty, I'd give you a good and solid 7/10. Reason:

Your wires are managed to a degree. It doesn't look "flashy", however it does look like the wires are out of the way enough so that they don't affect airflow. That's the main point behind this (and bragging rights).

IDE cables are a pain to manage. There's a guide here somewhere about those. What you pretty much do, is using a razor blade, slice those wires up (without cutting the actual wires), and tie them so they are round or flat. You can achieve ALMOST the same size as a SATA cable with a good ol' ribbon IDE cable. Might want to give that a try if you've got some old ones laying around.

As always, put AS MANY wires as possible behind the motherboard. If that's not possible, run them AS STRAIGHT as possible. Curves and the sort, really don't look as good. Anybody can do a curve in a wire managed case. The straightness is harder to do.

Zip ties are your friends. I see you've met already.....now get up and personal with them!

And finally.....if all else fails:
I've found at "The Home Depot", they happen to carry some REALLY handy 1" square pads that have adhesive on the back and a hole in the front. They come in black or white. And their function is to hold zip ties into place. Might want to pick up a package of those and give them a try behind the motherboard tray, inside drive bays, anywhere else they WON'T be seen. Any little bit helps.

Also....if cables are too short to run them "properly" behind the motherboard, get some extenders. They're not too terribly expensive, and well worth it if needed. I absolutely LOVE my Apevia cases, just for cable management reasons. You can see where the wires come from the PSU, and straight behind the motherboard, and that's it.

Anyways, I hope this long winded response helps you out a little. When I leave reviews in this thread, I try to actually help improve, not just give a rating. All in all, yours looks 100% functional, its just not "dead sexy".

And thank you for the 10/10 on mine







. I honestly expected about a 9/10 because my wires didn't go perfectly straight behind the motherboard...they were kind of angled. Other than that.....it really wasn't that hard after I got my 36" SATA cables.

*EDIT:*
Looks like you may need a dremel to get them wires BEHIND the mobo tray







. Its possible, but you just need the right tools to do so. I couldn't even try to help there.....my Apevia cases already had really handy holes for wire management, lol. If a dremel isn't a possibility, just try to run them as straight as possible where they have to be seen.


----------



## scottath

WOW pioneerisloud, nice responce:
Can i have a responce like that please?

Also: BittenReaper: You've done pretty well, but try and get those cables behind the motherboard tray/Drive racks
It will look much better then


----------



## Marin

I would like an actual rating on my rig I posted


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well I'm not hunting for pics here guys, lol. Scottath, I'll do yours, it was easy enough to find. Marin, if you wanna PM me a link to the actual post you made with the pics in it, I'd be happy to there as well







. So gimme a minute here, and Scottath, you'll have a pioneerisloud review on your pics







.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


7/10












Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Well I'm not hunting for pics here guys, lol. Scottath, I'll do yours, it was easy enough to find. Marin, if you wanna PM me a link to the actual post you made with the pics in it, I'd be happy to there as well







. So gimme a minute here, and Scottath, you'll have a pioneerisloud review on your pics







.


Bam. And it is a tech station.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


*EDIT:*
Looks like you may need a dremel to get them wires BEHIND the mobo tray







. Its possible, but you just need the right tools to do so. I couldn't even try to help there.....my Apevia cases already had really handy holes for wire management, lol. If a dremel isn't a possibility, just try to run them as straight as possible where they have to be seen.


Thank you for your honesty.








Like I said in my first post, I wasn't trying to achieve an extremely high level of perfection with this, since I'm going to be ditching my PSU soon and will have to rewire that portion anyway. As far as the IDE is concerned, once the side panel is on, you'd hardly notice that there was an IDE even plugged in at all. It's mostly hidden away behind the mobo, but as you guessed, that's about all that will fit. I'm also going to be ditching my two IDE drives and upping to SATA when I get the chance, so that's another reason for not overly bothering with the IDE cable.
Also, I was planning on picking up some of those adhesive zip-tie holders at the store today but unfortunately they didn't have them, and since it's Memorial day, every other store was closed, so no luck there.
All in all I just wanted to tidy things up a bit, improve airflow and make it a little easier on the eyes. 
A solid 7 is a mighty fine rating as far as I'm concerned, thank ya' once again


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Also: BittenReaper: You've done pretty well, but try and get those cables behind the motherboard tray/Drive racks
It will look much better then










Thanks








I'll give it a shot once I get my new PSU, etc. 
Like pioneer mentioned, I might have to dremel out some space for the cables, the back of the motherboard tray almost butts up against the side panel, so tucking cables back there is a tad cramped.


----------



## pioneerisloud

*scottath:*

I'd give yours roughly a 7.5-8 / 10. Kind of in the middle there. It looks good, looks like it's quite effective, but there are a few things that can be improved:

First of all....again, straightness when seen is a BIG pet peeve of mine. If the wires aren't long enough, buy extenders. If not, use some solder, extra wire, and shrink wrap (if comfortable doing this to an expensive PSU).

Again, wiring behind the motherboard for prettiness is really nice. You have SOME done already, try to get some more back there. I see SATA cables going behind, maybe some more can fit? I'm not famaliar with cases other than the ones I have (all Apevia), so I really don't know how well your PSU wires will reach.

I also see a HUGE bundle of cables up near the top. Not too attractive there, but at least they're out of the way.

Honestly, you've done an excellent job so far. It doesn't look to me like its your first wire management job...but it looks like you've still got a few steps to go. In my last "review", I mentioned 1" square pads to hold zip ties.....I advise those to anybody that's using zip ties to hold wires straight. Very handy stuff.

All in all, just try to get those wires to run more straight, hide that jungle up at the top, and get as many wires as possible behind that mobo tray. And don't tell me that your back side won't go on....because it WILL. Trust me! Again I run Apevia cases (not the nicest of cases mind you)...and I have to SIT ON THEM to close that back side up. But it does work, lol.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Bam. And it is a tech station.









*Marin:*

Ummmm, lol....how am I going to rate it, when its not actually in a case?









Honestly, for being a tech station....the pioneerisloud rating system would pretty much be forced to give (what I've seen at least) a 9-10/10....... quite a hard rating to get from me mind you.

I see a FEW small power wires to the right hand side of the picture. I don't really know where those are going. Other than that, the only things I can see are the P4 wire and the fan wiring for you (northbridge?) cooler. I know from experience that when the fan connector is that close to where the fan actually is mounted...it makes management quite tough.

But in all honestly though......on a tech station, me personally I wouldn't be too extremely worried about wire management, since its all in the open anyway. For me at least, a tech station would be used mainly for just testing purposes.

But that's just me. The one picture I've seen of your machine, it does look quite good. Very impressive. I just wish there was more than just the one picture so I could see EVERYTHING....not just what you want me to see







.


----------



## Marin

Lol, that's really all too see of the rig.

Also most of the cables are under the tech station, I used adhesive clamps to hold them to the underside.

I can get more pics soon, maybe of the underside if I can lift the tech station without damaging parts.


----------



## scottath

The bundle of cable is because all those HDDs are on IDE to SATA converters, need the converter, sata cable, power for converter and power for the drives up there - hence why there up the top corner.

That was only a quick job [<1/2 hour], have only ever done it to my case [do 2 minute versions at work if i build a system - work part time at a shop - i'm only 16yrs]

The PSU is a Corsair HX-620 and most of the cables are long enough, the 2 PCI-E cables i would have liked to be about 2cm longer so i could take them out the hole where the ESP connecter is and down behind - -i''l see what i can do further tonight maybe [have exams tomorrow







]

And the main 24pin ATX connecter is as you said - almost a sit on the case to get it on case.

I'll get back to you when i can about it - have any of you used a Coolermaster CM690 - i'm contimplating getting one as this case is a VERY generic case adn am wanting to get a better on.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Lol, that's really all too see of the rig.

Also most of the cables are under the tech station, I used adhesive clamps to hold them to the underside.

I can get more pics soon, maybe of the underside if I can lift the tech station without damaging parts.

Lol, don't even worry about it man







. It looks real good. Considering there really IS NO case to hide the wires....there really isn't anything more to do than you've already done....and like I said, you've gone above and beyond what I'd do on my own personal tech station if I had one.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
The bundle of cable is because all those HDDs are on IDE to SATA converters, need the converter, sata cable, power for converter and power for the drives up there - hence why there up the top corner.

That was only a quick job [<1/2 hour], have only ever done it to my case [do 2 minute versions at work if i build a system - work part time at a shop - i'm only 16yrs]

The PSU is a Corsair HX-620 and most of the cables are long enough, the 2 PCI-E cables i would have liked to be about 2cm longer so i could take them out the hole where the ESP connecter is and down behind - -i''l see what i can do further tonight maybe [have exams tomorrow







]

And the main 24pin ATX connecter is as you said - almost a sit on the case to get it on case.

I'll get back to you when i can about it - have any of you used a Coolermaster CM690 - i'm contimplating getting one as this case is a VERY generic case adn am wanting to get a better on.

Well, from what I've learned, there's nothing wrong with sitting on the case to get one side on







. Just so long as no wires are getting shorted that is (I had one do that ONE TIME.....learned to check them from then on).

The CM690 is a really nice case, but be prepared to possibly have to buy power extensions for your 24 pin and 4 pin motherboard cables (maybe). It just depends on if they reach easily enough. I've had the pleasure of working on a customer's machine in a 690....LOTS of room and airflow. You also may or may not have to actually mod it however (only downside), for wire management holes to put wires behind the mobo. It really didn't have any on the machine I was working on.....but that was just one machine, and all boards are to an extent, different.


----------



## scottath

Interesting about the CM690:

I'll keep looking through reviews then - busy studying and priming my machine atm [at 3.6ghz]
Get back to you with new pics when i can


----------



## terrapcmod

sladesurfer nice job but i dont like ur watercooling tubes they look to small :\\ check myn out







. but nice clean job 8/10


----------



## tonschk

Hi there , the cable management was improved a bit after this photo , the cables on the right was possible to hide even more , and improve the arrangament of the bottom cables , but more or less this is the idea


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DAE_JA_VOO*


Hey guys. Rate my cables




























All those cables actually made it look cool


----------



## cptjharkness

TONSCHK - Nice tidy setup. 8.8/10

I have never seen those screw in cable clips before, can you buy those or did you make them up some how? Have been looking for ages for something like those.
TOP JOB









MARIN - Nice open tech station. 7/10. It looks like your SLi connecter has come away from your bottom GPU though...


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cptjharkness*


TONSCHK - Nice tidy setup. 8.8/10

I have never seen those screw in cable clips before, can you buy those or did you make them up some how? Have been looking for ages for something like those.
TOP JOB









MARIN - Nice open tech station. 7/10. It looks like your SLi connecter has come away from your bottom GPU though...


I plugged it in after taking the pic.


----------



## scottath

Those clips look like plastic/aluminum folded over itself with a whole drilled at each end

Simple - yet effective


----------



## karan.t

DAMN IDE Cable


----------



## scottath

GIANT PICTURES - TRY AND MAKE THEM SMALLER FOR THOSE WITH SLOW INTERNET!

anyhow - getting better, try to get the IDE cable behind the motherboard also - not over your 3870.
Try and pull the cables tight so that they are as little exposed as possible.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DAE_JA_VOO*


Hey guys. Rate my cables





























Was this featured in a magazine in the UK perchance??


----------



## karan.t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


GIANT PICTURES - TRY AND MAKE THEM SMALLER FOR THOSE WITH SLOW INTERNET!


Slow Internet?
Whats that?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


anyhow - getting better, try to get the IDE cable behind the motherboard also - not over your 3870.
Try and pull the cables tight so that they are as little exposed as possible.


the good lord knows i tried, but that cable is so tight man.
that even the slighest yank can pull the IDE cable from the mobo










damn asus put the IDE socket right at the bottom when they know damn well that DVDs r normaly places on the top.

i will just have to look for money then look for a longer ide cable to buy and it behind hiding it


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karan.t*


i will just have to look for money then look for a longer ide cable to buy and it behind hiding it



*Click Click* - Final picture, see the rounded IDE cable? It's yours if you want it, all i ask is that you pay postage (shouldn't be more than a quid)..

Lemme know if you're interested.


----------



## lol_lol

rate my cables











the hardrive IS connected


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lol_lol*


rate my cables











the hardrive IS connected





I give 7/10.
Reminds me of my rig, nothing fancy but tidy enough to improve airflow.


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karan.t* 
Slow Internet?
Whats that?

Australia -the best fully available is ADSL2+ 24mps MAX [eg live next door to the exchange] - i get max 12mps

Quote:


the good lord knows i tried, but that cable is so tight man.
that even the slighest yank can pull the IDE cable from the mobo

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...untitled40.JPG

damn asus put the IDE socket right at the bottom when they know damn well that DVDs r normaly places on the top.

i will just have to look for money then look for a longer ide cable to buy and it behind hiding it
Get a longer cable - i though asus put all their IDE connectors on the side - well on my board atleast....
EDIT: If you run the IDE cable under the card, how much excess is there? - enough to go around behind?

EDIT2: - My work from last night: - Redid the HDD cabling to make much neater - can only just see the normal power cables now - nothing else from side on [see second pic]

















I also straigherned out the PCI-E cables [hard to see from this picture] and to "pioneerisloud"'s pleasure, made all exiting from view cables as parallel as possible.

Also - as you can see, i added the extra cooling for my video cards in also. Cannot do anything with it's power cable though


----------



## mugan23

trying again i still have no modular psu so those bundles of wire are still there


----------



## tonschk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cptjharkness*


TONSCHK - Nice tidy setup. 8.8/10

I have never seen those screw in cable clips before, can you buy those or did you make them up some how? Have been looking for ages for something like those.
TOP JOB










Thank you , this is my first computer build, i got those clear colour cable clips in MAPLIN store , here in London UK , I got 5 sizes in 5 small bags , each bag have around 100 of this cable clips , are cheap


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm only here to help out those that I've already helped. I'm not too fond of repeating myself within two pages of each other.

Scottath:

Looks a lot better! Solid 8.5 maybe even a 9 / 10. Only thing (in your case) that I could personally do better.....get to AutoZone / Schucks / Home Depot. Buy yourself some automotive wire conduit (black with ribs, hides wires inside the engine compartment). That stuff is CHEAP. Bundle any wires you have left (PCIe connectors, molex for DVD drives, front panel wiring, etc....) together into those and run them nice and straight. You can probably limit all those wires you can still see, down to maybe 1-3 conduit tubes







.

Hope this helps....and it looks absolutely GREAT so far man







. I'm impressed. That's a HUGE improvement over last night.


----------



## BittenReaper

I'm putting in a large order to Newegg today, I should have my parts by Friday, so I'll be working on doing a more strict tidying up over the weekend. I'll post pics asap


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Scottath:

Looks a lot better! Solid 8.5 maybe even a 9 / 10. Only thing (in your case) that I could personally do better.....get to AutoZone / Schucks / Home Depot. Buy yourself some automotive wire conduit (black with ribs, hides wires inside the engine compartment). That stuff is CHEAP. Bundle any wires you have left (PCIe connectors, molex for DVD drives, front panel wiring, etc....) together into those and run them nice and straight. You can probably limit all those wires you can still see, down to maybe 1-3 conduit tubes







.

Hope this helps....and it looks absolutely GREAT so far man







. I'm impressed. That's a HUGE improvement over last night.


Thanks for the encoragment - i will try again tonight before i buy anything, i was quite pleased with my effort with the HDDs also - much less "Big mass" that it was


----------



## BittenReaper

Ack, I just woke up, forgive me for forgetting to mention that I'm quite impressed with your work, scottath, much improved! 
I love what you did with the HDDs


----------



## scottath

Thanks mate:
Yours is fairly good, just try and hide the AUX12v, ATX [at the top, the board end is good] and cpu fan cables [try looping the cpu cable around the heatsink]


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Thanks mate:
Yours is fairly good, just try and hide the AUX12v, ATX [at the top, the board end is good] and cpu fan cables [try looping the cpu cable around the heatsink]


Thanks bro, I'll be working it over this weekend after I get my order, which includes a few more HDDs, a modular PSU, a new GPU, etc. I picked up a cable sleeving kit yesterday as well, so I'll be ready to roll and get things all snazzed up in no time.


----------



## scottath

Will be awaiting good quality pictures then.....

Re organised some of the cables on the reverse side to make some less visable on the front side
Not much has changed though - took of heatsink to redo thermal paste.









Also secured cable for the fan card
The IDE cable is really noticeable from that angle - is flat from looking directly top down - will do something else with the PCI-E cables also


----------



## flag182

suggestions are apreciated, having a hard time hiding the big cable w.e u wanna call it and my dvd drive cable, was thinking of cutting holes but that wouldnt work very well ethier so idk


----------



## scottath

Good work so far - Only the top right corner to go.....
Seriousaly: Take off the back panel and put as mush of the ATX cable through [that's the big one]
Try and fold the IDE cable instead of just connecting it and hoping it will look good
Try and do something with the HDD Power cable also [pull it around the back also or feed it onto the other side of the drive - will be less noticable]


----------



## EricM9104

7/10


----------



## flag182

thanks although i must say im confused at what you said ahaha, taking off the back and pulling the big guy out that way bringing him back in at the bottom?


----------



## scottath

Like this:


Thats my case, [sorry, a bit of a bad photo] see the atx cable been pulled around the back - so all the excess is out of sight from the side with the window.
Only bring the cable into view where it actually plugs in
Make sense now?


----------



## flag182

yes thank you, repped twice


----------



## Exidous

Added a microres next to the HD bays and removed the fillport since. Bout all that has changed.


----------



## flag182

i cracked open the back panel and there is 100 percently no room to run ANY cable back there : / any other suggestions


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flag182*


i cracked open the back panel and there is 100 percently no room to run ANY cable back there : / any other suggestions


Cable tie them as far behind the hdd racks as possible, should keep them out of the way


----------



## CRZYSTNG

All the effort I am going to put into these old parts for now. I could have done MUCH better with this setup but am going to be upgrading in a month or so.


----------



## flag182

ahh, im thinking of buying a new case because this one just is out of potential : (


----------



## phillipjos

im building a pc for another fourum member,a-900,only about 3 hours so far,will finish today,and o/c some
dfi p35 dark
t-tower
quad 6600-go
2x2 mushkin ddr2-6400
8800gtx-768
corsair-750-psu
couple drives
500 gig wd-hd


----------



## flag182

ok the black arrows represent moving the hdd to 2nd slot, the red line represents drilling a hole for that big wire to go under where hdd is and coming out the hole to the connector, anyone have any other ideas? the black circle below the 8800 represents a drillhole (there is 4 wires like that) going underneath the case and coming out under the hdd cage hidden, and the ? marks represent i have no idea what to do and would like some help







thanks


----------



## flag182

Bump


----------



## Refresh

8/10


----------



## NCspecV81

spare rig waiting a cpu and ram. otherwise wirely complete.


----------



## . // Fixion

At first i thought meh, 6

But then i looked @ it for a bit longer, i'd give that an 8


----------



## TheInsurgent

NCspecV81 - I think that looks great, very nice and tidy 9/10

Here's mine since I installed a DVD writer and a new heatsink...

I think my cables have got worse though









Any suggestions welcome, i'm stuck...


----------



## whe3ls

not bad 8.5/10


----------



## grunion

*Before*










*Holes cut, I didn't cut the pci-e cable hole large enough, so I had to route one of the cables behind the mobo







*


















*After*


----------



## Refresh

That burn is from the Gigabyte X38?

btw, 8.5/10


----------



## flag182

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flag182*











ok the black arrows represent moving the hdd to 2nd slot, the red line represents drilling a hole for that big wire to go under where hdd is and coming out the hole to the connector, anyone have any other ideas? the black circle below the 8800 represents a drillhole (there is 4 wires like that) going underneath the case and coming out under the hdd cage hidden, and the ? marks represent i have no idea what to do and would like some help







thanks


still need suggestions!


----------



## froggy_newb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flag182* 
still need suggestions!

yeah, stop chewing on your phone antenna


----------



## mnishimura00

my suggestion... turn that fan around... the one that is sitting next to your phone.


----------



## Truambitionz

It's been like this for a few months, I just never posted it here.


----------



## flag182

8/10


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Truambitionz, if you can find a way to route the mobo power chords, I'll give you a 10/10 and a cookie


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Truambitionz, if you can find a way to route the mobo power chords, I'll give you a 10/10 and a cookie










Same...it looks good other than those two cables







. Would most likely get a 10/10 on the pioneerisloud scale if those 2 cables were to disappear!


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Same...it looks good other than those two cables







. Would most likely get a 10/10 on the pioneerisloud scale if those 2 cables were to disappear!


I third that, it looks like a good challenge


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flag182*


still need suggestions!


Not quite sure what to say bro, Gateway cases are hard to manage.
Just make good use of zip-ties, go crazy with 'em even, just do your best to get the cables out of sight and you'll be golden


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*












9/10
Nice work


----------



## flag182

is your harddrive even present? (gruion)


----------



## tonschk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG* 
All the effort I am going to put into these old parts for now. I could have done MUCH better with this setup but am going to be upgrading in a month or so.










WELL Done congratulations CRZYSTNG , the Motherboard have the 24 pin connector in a non usual place


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Truambitionz, if you can find a way to route the mobo power chords, I'll give you a 10/10 and a cookie










Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Same...it looks good other than those two cables







. Would most likely get a 10/10 on the pioneerisloud scale if those 2 cables were to disappear!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
I third that, it looks like a good challenge









I know. It bothers me too but they're just too short and fat to do anything with. I would have to splice and extend them or something. I'm not sure I'm up for that challenge right now. I'll just leave them for now....


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


I know. It bothers me too but they're just too short and fat to do anything with. I would have to splice and extend them or something. I'm not sure I'm up for that challenge right now. I'll just leave them for now....










Cable extensions. 
Look around.
They're cheap.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonschk*


WELL Done congratulations CRZYSTNG , the Motherboard have the 24 pin connector in a non usual place


THX, I know it isn't the greatest as I didn't put much time and effort into it, but it is clean enough for now. About that 24 in an unusual section, I could prolly extend the main harness a foot or so and run it right next to the cpu cooler and out the top section, but again, just not worth it to me for this system as it is gone in a month or so anyways. 
The next one will be tenfold


----------



## Sonic




----------



## Robilar

With my new power supply


----------



## Marin

5/10 (for Sonic)
9/10 (for Robilar)

Sleeve the cables and it will be a 10/10.

Rate me


----------



## Sonic

8/10.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
5/10 (for Sonic)
9/10 (for Robilar)

Sleeve the cables and it will be a 10/10.

Rate me


















Sleeve which cables? the power supply is sleeved. The 24 pin power connecter has an extension that came with the case tha has an additional splitter on it to power the capacitive power switch. There is no way I could get sleeving around it.


----------



## mtbiker033

added new corsair PSU, how does it look?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Sleeve which cables? the power supply is sleeved. The 24 pin power connecter has an extension that came with the case tha has an additional splitter on it to power the capacitive power switch. There is no way I could get sleeving around it.

The 4+4 pin (I think) and the three case fans. (at the top)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


The 4+4 pin (I think) and the three case fans. (at the top)


Ah, you are right. I have some sleeving material. The 4+4 pin extension cables are ugly.


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Ah, you are right. I have some sleeving material. The 4+4 pin extension cables are ugly.


That's why I love my TX750, all the cables are about sleeved to the max.


----------



## Robilar

Same with my 1000w corsair. The 8 pin extensions are ones I bought separate.


----------



## NrGx

Yep it sucks. Anyone have any suggestions on how to improve it?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 









Yep it sucks. Anyone have any suggestions on how to improve it?

well, try to hide the cables behind things, and use some zip-ties to get the cables nicely together


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
*Before*










*Holes cut, I didn't cut the pci-e cable hole large enough, so I had to route one of the cables behind the mobo







*


















*After*











Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 









Yep it sucks. Anyone have any suggestions on how to improve it?


Get a round pata cable, route your rear exhaust fan over the top.
That whole crows nest near you front intake fan needs to be cleaned up, see what you can route on the backside.
You can also cram wires in behind the PSU.
I also mounted my HDD in my floppy bay, makes it easier to hide the cables.


----------



## Unstableiser

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212366324

This is before.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212366324

This is after. As much as I can do without making holes in the case, it isn't too bad for doing this. I only wish I had a red IDE cable to invoke more ATI fanboy orgasmicness.







The cables are about as tight as a nun's arse however and the main power cable will need a good squashing to fit behind the tray. I reversed the HDD so I could cable it from the other side.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212366324

Now I just have to find a way to get all this to fit flatly and neatly, any ideas of what to do with the little m/b cables? Thanks for looking.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212366324

This is before.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212366324

This is after. As much as I can do without making holes in the case, it isn't too bad for doing this. I only wish I had a red IDE cable to invoke more ATI fanboy orgasmicness.







The cables are about as tight as a nun's arse however and the main power cable will need a good squashing to fit behind the tray. I reversed the HDD so I could cable it from the other side.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212366324

Now I just have to find a way to get all this to fit flatly and neatly, any ideas of what to do with the little m/b cables? Thanks for looking.









Great before/after man! For the mobo wires, maybe try zip-tying them to the SATA plug and pulling both those cables (the mobo and the sata) in through the round hole behind the GPU card. Might make it a little cleaner?


----------



## Unstableiser

That's an idea but as you can see, the circular holes are great for putting things through position-wise, but if you look at the 3rd picture there is no room between them and the other case side as they poke out about a cm, which is the gap i need to squeeze them cables into.


----------



## LAhoopz11




----------



## Unstableiser

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212465146

Tied all the cables back as far as i could.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212465146

The m/b cables weren't too hard!

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212465146

And looks clean from the front.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212465146

I love this case









http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212465146

Importantly, the cover went back on without any fuss!









Sorry for the quality, I was using my phone.


----------



## Unstableiser

That is it all done, sorry for the double post but I couldn't add more than 5 pics







I want to just put in a red light or something so you can see the inside of the case glow!


----------



## BittenReaper

Sorry for the bad pics, I'm waiting on a new lens for my camera, I'm stuck with my telephoto right now.. can't be closer than 3ft and I don't feel like moving my case around a ton just to get the right angles









Now that I'm finally officially done with my cables, howzabout some ratings?


----------



## Robilar

I give the front a 10 and the back... (no need to rate it)


----------



## whe3ls

9/10


----------



## BittenReaper

Thanks, I give yours a 9/10


----------



## Unstableiser

You lot with your lack of cellotape and perfectly conveniant cases!







How would mine be rated?


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
You lot with your lack of cellotape and perfectly conveniant cases!







How would mine be rated?

7/10


----------



## xHassassin

Where do you guys get zip ties?
I totally need some for my cable management...


----------



## tjharlow

home depot, lowes, any hardware store


----------



## BittenReaper

I got mine at Target, but pretty much any store that stocks hardware/automotive/home improvement parts should carry them. Even some drugstores would have them, I'd imagine.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Got a fan controller and four new yate loons last night.

















I got zip ties at walgreens even. Some sweet lookin cases here.


----------



## Unstableiser

Nice way to do the SATA cables lol







I want that case myself.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb* 









6/10
I'm being overly hash because you've got plenty of room to hide cables but you're not utilizing any zip-ties or cable sleeving, there's room for improvement. Good work so far though, you're on the right track


----------



## EricM9104

@OTHG_ChefTreb 8/10
Route the power and SATA cables behind the mobo tray.

These pics are of my new rig, haven't done much. Be sure to click the thumbnails to view full-size, don't think people fancy the idea of this page being stretched MAJORLY from a few 2650x1920 photos.


----------



## go4life

EricM9104 nice job, but that IDE cables are really killing your system!
5/10...
If you get rid of the IDE I would give you 7,5


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
EricM9104 nice job, but that IDE cables are really killing your system!
5/10...
If you get rid of the IDE I would give you 7,5









Yea, I have four SATA headers on the mobo begging to be used. LOL.
I almost thought I wasn't going to be able to get my 3rd HD in too.








Needs more cooling too, RAM's running hot too, I think.


----------



## alexvasile

I'll give you a 6/10 because it looks soft and comfy in there









I just did cable management today in my A900; what can I say its much harder in a mid tower







(this being my first mid tower case). Anyways, I'm not the cut holes in the case moder kind of guy so I did the best I could. Plus I think the airflow will be fine. And for the shots:

The view










The back


















Be kind


----------



## scottath

6/10

Get a modular PSU or drill some holes


----------



## faria

look my case =)


----------



## Mattngsx

/\\
1
1

7/10 clumpy in the middle. I love the noctua fans though.

I need to take a better pic, but here it is a slightly angled.


----------



## scottath

Very neat - looks bland though - no offence


----------



## NCspecV81

8/10 - really makes me want to get a Lian-LI!

Also be kind to my main rig! a lot of hoses and wires to sort out! Plus my PSU is not modular what so ever! If you have ever worked in a Stacker 830 you would know that there is absolutely no room to hide squat!


----------



## Syrillian

NVspecV81 ~ 9/10

Looks really sweeeet. ("10"... that would have to be wireless power and data).

'bout the only thing you could do to improve would be to run some of those data cable behind the mobo.


----------



## Microsis

^ 11/10. time to upgrade to velociraptors?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
^ 11/10. time to upgrade to velociraptors?










LOL I would agree. Need a much higher scale than 10 for this man!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Looking back a ways, I have noticed mine never got rated since I finished it. I know it got a lot of praise for coming a long way but never got the #s.


----------



## go4life

Syrillian that is one hell of a system! 10/10 points!!!


----------



## phillipjos

i finished mine,need to turn hd cage around,just trough it togather in 2hours after a rain storm.


----------



## GoEz

First attempt








Is it worth reversing drive bays?


----------



## grunion

^^ 5/10 ribbon cable has got to go.


----------



## flag182

9/10!


----------



## P?P?!

9 out of 10 for grunion 
suggestion: get a dvd/cd drive with a sata cable instead of the ide


----------



## dead_j0ker

lol what an absolute waste of money for minimal if no performance gain, the rounded cable looks nice anyway 10/10


----------



## mentholmoose

Heh, rate these cables:


----------



## go4life

@ mentholmoose 6/10







to much of everything, everywhere xD


----------



## mtbiker033

CM690 makes it easy on a guy


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
CM690 makes it easy on a guy









looks ok







6,5/10! but just some of the cables, and you will get 2 more points!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
looks ok







6,5/10! but just some of the cables, and you will get 2 more points!









like behind my HD bay? could use a tie wrap back there for sure.


----------



## FilluX

Thought i would add my first build and cable management attempt









I have not got any tools (dremel) so i was not able to hide all the cables.

Beforre cable management:










After





































Please rate and comment!









FilluX


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
like behind my HD bay? could use a tie wrap back there for sure.

yeah







uploaded your pic with some red rings around the zones you should fix! not to hard to fix


----------



## go4life

@ FilluX

6/10


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## tester101

Heres my before and after.

This thread inspired me.


----------



## whe3ls

9/10

nice you sleeved all or most of your cables


----------



## tester101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


9/10

nice you sleeved all or most of your cables


Yup, did it all today. Cut wire management holes and sleeved close to everything. First time modding for me. I tried to mode my sata cables to connect at Right angles but failed miserably.


----------



## whe3ls

id get some c channel for all off over holes so you dont end up cutting your cables


----------



## tester101

I covered up the holes with some plastic untill i get some u-channel.









hehe


----------



## dr4gon

sata cable needs to be replaced with something black and longer :\\ sorry. lol


----------



## P?P?!

10/10 great , just get that sata cable situation fixed and then a 11/10


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


sata cable needs to be replaced with something black and longer : sorry. lol











10/10 It almost looks fake/animated its that good lol. AND I Know probably everyone has asked but WERE do you get those OCN stickerS?


----------



## dr4gon

hey, thanks for quoting it on to page 277!









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html

And I assure you, it's real!







thank you!


----------



## ericeod

dr4agon,
again 10/10 for that build. I always appreciate your builds!

I just finished an Air cooling setup and a water cooling setup (they are 2 different computers with the same motherboard, CPU and Ram).

Air:









Water:
The annoying cable runs from my X-Fi to the front I/O... I did swap it with a rounded PATA 66 cable (the 100/133 cable doesnt work with it).


----------



## dr4gon

Same to you, I loved your 690 internal water cooled build and these are no exception!

10/10 x2!


----------



## hoth17

i'm not finished yet, should i use balck wrap on whats in there?


----------



## flag182

8.5/10


----------



## hatedbymani




----------



## flag182

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*


10/10 It almost looks fake/animated its that good lol. AND I Know probably everyone has asked but WERE do you get those OCN stickerS?



that obviously has some kind of photshopping thing to it, i mean look at the blue fan


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flag182*


that obviously has some kind of photshopping thing to it, i mean look at the blue fan


Welcome to the world of blue LED fans


----------



## scottath

hoth17: looks almost perfect for that case i think - why do you have a fan on the rear of the TRUE right next to the rear exhaust fan?
Utilise this fan somewhere else would probably be better


----------



## Cyph3r




----------



## whe3ls

9/10

no one rated my mess...


----------



## wolfy87

nice 8/10...you can round that IDE cable, and maybe sleeve some of them...


----------



## scottath

Pretty good whe3ls - 7/10 ATM
Maybe drill a whole at the end of the PSU and feed all the cables behind the motherboard tray to hide them all


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flag182*


that obviously has some kind of photshopping thing to it, i mean look at the blue fan



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Welcome to the world of blue LED fans










or it's called a longer exposure with no flash on my a300....

fans tend to turn when you use a slightly longer exposure


----------



## scottath

dr4gon: The lighting makes it look awesome - but the sata cable wrecks it - get a longer one and get it out of view


----------



## hoth17

no where else to put it yet. i have another fan i am going to put in the side panel. but i will have to cut the panel and stuff, and there is no other place.


----------



## khoiwin




----------



## bluedevil

8/10 you did a pretty good job of hiding them cables.









Here is my new CM590. Painted and LEDed.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Nice BlueDevil!! One thing though, why not rotate your HDD's around 180 degrees and hide those SATA cables? 8.5/10. 
I'm gonna repost mine since it never got rated:
*Before*









*During*

























*After*


----------



## jaysauce

^
|
|
7/10... Cables need to be more organized.
*
Heres mine:*

*Before...*









*After...*


----------



## whe3ls

9/10


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaysauce*


^
|
|
7/10... Cables need to be more organized.


What cables? They ARE organized.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


What cables? They ARE organized.


Are you related to MasherSmasher, by some off-chance?


----------



## Kopi

Dont mind the uplugged SATA cable there


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Good stuff, Kopi. I'd give it a 9.3/10. Without big time modifications, you can't really hope for much better.


----------



## Kopi

Yeah, that clip up at the top is a really neat feature that came with the case, helps guide the wires into the top 5.25" bay which i left open for that purpose!


----------



## mentholmoose

I need more ratings for this:


----------



## wannabe_OC

^
^

1/10 What's the point?









1 for wasting the time to post the pic...


----------



## stumped

here's my new rig update (new as in updated from my P5N-E SLI) Oh, and don't worry about the rubberband, it's just straightening my video card as when i was trying to hide cables the GPU power cable was pulled too tight warping the card. it should be good soon.













































LOLZ @ the Duct Tape and wires


----------



## go4life

stumped 6/10, a little to much of everything


----------



## RaiDer

Was that a rubber band!? Whats that in aid of?


----------



## khoiwin




----------



## go4life

looks nice khoiwin 9/10


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaiDer*


Was that a rubber band!? Whats that in aid of?


If you didn't see, i mentioned it already. The rubber band is now gone though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Oh, and don't worry about the rubberband, it's just straightening my video card as when i was trying to hide cables the GPU power cable was pulled too tight warping the card. it should be good soon.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


stumped 6/10, a little to much of everything










Well, for all that i have in there, (and with pics taking out any 3d aspect there is) this case is pretty well managed. Lost of open space in there, and i still get very good temps. Pictures do not do my case work justice.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Well, for all that i have in there, (and with pics taking out any 3d aspect there is) this case is pretty well managed. Lost of open space in there, and i still get very good temps. Pictures do not do my case work justice.


You dont need to do so much to get it better! just try to hide some of your cables a little more, and then your done I would say


----------



## Am3oo

@khoiwin 
Crisp







8/10


----------



## andyroo89

click for full size of picture

http://xs128.xs.to/xs128/08246/case2894.jpg


----------



## BTK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andyroo89* 
click for full size of picture

http://xs128.xs.to/xs128/08246/case2894.jpg

5/10..lots to be done especially with that great cabe management case

-------------

mine


----------



## dasparx

@ above, 9/10 nice









See attachment








These are My wife's rig and my mediacentre. if you rate, rate both ^^ =D


----------



## Marin

I am extremely tired so these pics are blurry. I had no time to get the tripod.

Anywho, taking pics with the tripod tomorrow









Every cable is behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Coldnapalm

9/10 nice management marin


----------



## Marin

Also, my stuff is back in a case so they will be protected for the 6 weeks I am not here using it.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Thats very good. I've seen better but those were unreal so I can't fault your work at all. 9.5/10.


----------



## A Russian :D

Marin when did you get a case :O?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A Russian *


Marin when did you get a case :O?


I have had this case since I joined OCN.


----------



## MasterShake

nice marin 9/10
would post mine but my fan wires are suckas.


----------



## mnishimura00

Marin... this is a "rate my cables" thread, not "let me show off my cool hardware" thread!


----------



## steve10

So here's my rig. I built it for my 13th birthday and months later i'm still fitting out all the cables, so it'll look good with a plexi window which i'm planning to jigsaw out this summer. Hmmm, maybe it's time for some LED fans or cold cathode tubing...

Images: (respectively)

1. Right after build, cables everywhere!
2. All cleaned up and shipshape
3. The secret cable ninja den


----------



## redsunx

6/10










So?


----------



## grunion

8.5/10

Where's your rear case fan?


----------



## reberto

9/10, That damn IDE cable ruins it








And yes, I do know that my DVD drive is unplugged. I use it so little (pretty much for Windows reinstalls and the very rare DVD burn) that I found no reason to have it plugged in


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


9/10, That damn IDE cable ruins it








And yes, I do know that my DVD drive is unplugged. I use it so little (pretty much for Windows reinstalls and the very rare DVD burn) that I found no reason to have it plugged in



Looking clean, I'd have to agree 9/10


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*












IMO, it would look better if you rotated the rear fan so you can't see the 3pin wire.


----------



## jaysauce




----------



## grunion

8.5/10, that fan controller cable has got to move.


----------



## steve10

FIXED: My case now is at least competitive with some of yours, maybe! It started out with humble beginnings but now it's really shaping up! brilliant and a good day's work in my taste! On a tight budget (basically, my meager allowance) but getting there! Please Rate this!


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steve10*


FIXED: My case now is at least competitive with some of yours, maybe! It started out with humble beginnings but now it's really shaping up! brilliant and a good day's work in my taste! On a tight budget (basically, my meager allowance) but getting there! Please Rate this!


Not bad! 8.5/10.


----------



## Rug

This is my first time moving my cables around, no extra holes or anything. I plan on moving the GPU fan speed controller behind the black wires later so it's less visible. There's no holes behind the mobo tray for me to put the front wires through, otherwise they'd be gone. :/

Any suggestions?


----------



## BittenReaper

@ Reberto, I say 9/10. The only thing that really irks me is the fan wire in the upper lefthand corner.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
@ Reberto, I say 9/10. The only thing that really irks me is the fan wire in the upper lefthand corner.

I could move it, but when I do it snaps right back to where it is now


----------



## svtfmook

here's my 10-lb of crap in a 5-lb bag....
unmodded a900 (except hole in bottom for psu fan)









the 750tx has A LOT of cables


----------



## andyroo89

7/10

here it is a update

Click to enlarge


----------



## mothow

I have to work on mine also

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Here is my POS cables...










Epic fail, I know.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


I could move it, but when I do it snaps right back to where it is now










Zip ties are your frieeend


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Zip ties are your frieeend










Nowhere to put one


----------



## andyroo89

aww you guys didnt rate mine


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Nowhere to put one










Get some Wire Tie Mounts









There's always a place


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


aww you guys didnt rate mine










4/10, the cables aren't so much managed as strung about and stuffed away. 
Try some zip ties and running the cables in more un-noticeable places


----------



## pulse223

hows this? its a mini-atx case so theres not alot of room to run things


----------



## UkuleleGod

Heres my system, not too neat, but when the case is closed it looks neat through the window. So its all good. The problem is all of the cables for the fans and lighting.
Any tips on how to make it better?


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pulse223*


hows this? its a mini-atx case so theres not alot of room to run things


Good job for a mini-ATX case. I have one of them for my media centre, and they are a hassle and a half to do cabling for. I have enough trouble with full size ATX cases.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rug*











This is my first time moving my cables around, no extra holes or anything. I plan on moving the GPU fan speed controller behind the black wires later so it's less visible. There's no holes behind the mobo tray for me to put the front wires through, otherwise they'd be gone. :/

Any suggestions?


Ooo a Antec 1080. I have one in my attic collecting heaps of dust. I used to love that case. Sadly todays hardware runs much too hot for it


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002*


Ooo a Antec 1080. I have one in my attic collecting heaps of dust. I used to love that case. Sadly todays hardware runs much too hot for it










LOL! I still have the same case too, it was/still is a good case for simple things


----------



## Marin

Remember, this is a Tech Station, not a case.









Anywho, I should be replacing my sound cards cable with a rounded one soon.


----------



## Gremlin

Gotta toss the IDE lol


----------



## Rug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002* 
Ooo a Antec 1080. I have one in my attic collecting heaps of dust. I used to love that case. Sadly todays hardware runs much too hot for it









I want a CM690, but my dad still insists that the current one is awesome.







We have the same case.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 
Heres my system, not too neat, but when the case is closed it looks neat through the window. So its all good. The problem is all of the cables for the fans and lighting.
Any tips on how to make it better?

Do something about that IDE cable








As for the rest of the stuff, I know how much of a pain it can be, but at least zip tie some of those cables together to tidy it up a bit.
Give it a shot and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jay1ty0




----------



## Sumgai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 
Heres my system, not too neat, but when the case is closed it looks neat through the window. So its all good. The problem is all of the cables for the fans and lighting.
Any tips on how to make it better?

I'd recommend buying a cable sleeve kit, it'd do wonders in there.


----------



## BittenReaper

Not bad Jay1, it could use a little tidying up but other than that I say 7/10


----------



## Cuzinshaggy

Interested to see how mine rates.......


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

i don't see any cables to rate...

10/10 great job


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cuzinshaggy* 
Interested to see how mine rates.......

I'd paint the back side so you don't see the grey. That would help hide the cables even more. 9.5/10


----------



## Jay1ty0

Any tips how could I improve mines?


----------



## Cuzinshaggy

I dunno if its really a tip Jay, but everytime I break mine down I try to hide more wires(I told myself this last time was the last). Just stew on it and don't get in any kinda hurry. I would actually like to have more wires hid than I do, but breaking this thing down is wearing my nerves thin.

And yea Wire, I've have had it broken down 3 times since I painted the chassis and keep forgetting to paint that blame back panel!!! I agree 100%


----------



## Sonic

Took me about a half an hour, thought it came out pretty good.


----------



## Bryceb

haha, cable management on a workstation


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I'd paint the back side so you don't see the grey. That would help hide the cables even more. 9.5/10


I agree, 9.5 from me as well. Get that back panel painted!


----------



## Sonic

Any rating for me







?


----------



## aroc91

I don't have any "before" pictures, so just imagine everything bunched up in the middle, right above the RAM... it was a mess. Taking 40 minutes or so to clean it up was a good idea. This is pretty much the best I could do, the frame rail in the back is touching the other side panel, and so is the motherboard tray, so routing cables under that was out of the question. Apevia Xplorer wasn't really made for cable management







oh well.


----------



## tombom




----------



## Sonic

8/10, can't really tell much bad quality sorry







.

Shall I try again?


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sumgai*


I'd recommend buying a cable sleeve kit, it'd do wonders in there.


Im gunna head out and get some sleeving soon. Im getting another Cathode Tube soon, so ill get some UV reactive stuff


----------



## Sonic

Yours ain't that bad, you could easily move the IDE cable and the cables on the bottom. Like justing folding them up and ziptie them, then stash in the 5.25" bays.

Rate mine?


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Do something about that IDE cable








As for the rest of the stuff, I know how much of a pain it can be, but at least zip tie some of those cables together to tidy it up a bit. 
Give it a shot and let us know how it turns out.










haha. I just got that IDE cable. I thought the orange was a good idea. It looks cool in the dark with the UV lighting tho. Im going to pull it apart soon and put some sleeving in. Ill take some pictures when ive done it. Thanks for the tip


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 
haha. I just got that IDE cable. I thought the orange was a good idea. It looks cool in the dark with the UV lighting tho. Im going to pull it apart soon and put some sleeving in. Ill take some pictures when ive done it. Thanks for the tip









Sounds good, I'm eagerly awaiting the pics


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


8/10, can't really tell much bad quality sorry







.

Shall I try again?



















Is that a cardboard box. Nice. Well, from what i see, the cabling is good. Do those directional fans (like the black one on covering your cpu fan??) work?
Im thinking about getting one 7/10


----------



## Sonic

Actually that one is cooling the NB, it works pretty good.

Normally that NB is passive and got rather toasty so I decided not to wait to use it on the new build and use it, and now the NB has been cool to touch.

Also, haha yeah its a cardboard box. That's what my SpotCool came in from Buy.com and I had to return my book that the mobo used to rest on so I put it to good use







.


----------



## Fkyx

Recently "completed" terminal block mod with cable management (need to do side door fans and CPU heatsink fan)

































Electrical tape grommets to be replaced with U-channel upon receipt.


----------



## Logit

not bad, same ram as me


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fkyx*










Electrical tape grommets to be replaced with U-channel upon receipt.


I'm assuming thats a fan controller?

It all looks pretty good besides the front panel(audio?) connector to the mobo, also if you kinda flattened the sata cables near the HD, it would look better IMO.


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Actually that one is cooling the NB, it works pretty good.

Normally that NB is passive and got rather toasty so I decided not to wait to use it on the new build and use it, and now the NB has been cool to touch.

Also, haha yeah its a cardboard box. That's what my SpotCool came in from Buy.com and I had to return my book that the mobo used to rest on so I put it to good use







.


Haha. I thought it was. I wonder how one of them performs in comparison to a NB heatsink with a fan? Are you gunna get a case, or are you just happy with the box?


----------



## ace8uk

fkyx, your cables don't look too bad, I'd say 7 or 8 out of 10. The inside of your case could do with a lick of paint though


----------



## Fkyx

It's a barrier terminal block:









tjharlow first came up with the idea of using these to replace the molex connectors on fans.

Can't do much about the front audio. Until I find a much longer replacement, that's about the best I can do. Maybe I'll just splice together an extension. But that's a project for another day. It's out of the way, though, so it isn't disrupting airflow at all.


----------



## stumped

you can't fit that front audio under the GPU? (like the space between the PCI bracket and the actual part the goes into the PCI-E 16x slot)


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


4/10, the cables aren't so much managed as strung about and stuffed away. 
Try some zip ties and running the cables in more un-noticeable places










lmao I had better score before I rearranged my cables


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 
Haha. I thought it was. I wonder how one of them performs in comparison to a NB heatsink with a fan? Are you gunna get a case, or are you just happy with the box?

It'll remain caseless because I'm using my CM690 for my new build, so unless I find a decent case really cheap I'll just use the box.


----------



## Chipp

I cleaned house tonight - nothing spectacular, but a hell of a lot prettier than what I had previously.


----------



## whe3ls

8/10


----------



## Hitman Smurf

Here's the re-wired rig....rating?


----------



## Marin

5/10


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


5/10


Seconded.


----------



## psyKist

Here is mine currently. It kinda makes the case abit ugly.


----------



## Logit

6/10 looks like alot is going on in there


----------



## Jay1ty0

Going to improve them, brb


----------



## pioneerisloud

^^Good idea







.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Meh, not much of an improvement but whatever ...


----------



## gbrilliantq

I know, I need better pics. I'm lazy.


----------



## . // Fixion

I'd give that an 8.5 mate, that looks nice


----------



## . // Fixion

lol @ The antec spotcool btw, its stupidly big to actually be useful in my opinion


----------



## NessTheHero

My cables in my Antec 1200


----------



## Kerelm

My cables

this is my Sig rig so specs are down there









i know it needs some work but its what i have done so far.


----------



## reberto

7.5/10, needs more cable sleeving on the ones that don't have it. Plus that on cable running across the motherboard needs to go


----------



## Jay1ty0

Nice!
9/10 ;D


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fkyx*


Recently "completed" terminal block mod with cable management (need to do side door fans and CPU heatsink fan)










Why isn't the graphics card plugged in?


----------



## Aawa

here is mine.


----------



## The Pig

Hard to hide cables in an acryllic case, here you go, just dont look at the other side



























Ok now I won't hide em in the dark...


----------



## Sonic

Of course I know the hardware is missing







It'll look much better filled up









Every wire not going to be used is hidden, my molex connectors are under the hard drive bays because they will be used for my rheobus when I order it so I just stashed it there.


----------



## Mootsfox

2/10. Needs a computer first


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


*2/10*. Needs a computer first










It can't look that bad.....

Yours, 6.5/10 though I know that's its very hard to manage cables in that case unless your drilling holes.


----------



## wigseryc

A little hesitant to post this, as my previous case and cable work scored my a solid 8.5 ... This one wont be so good.










..see ?


----------



## Aawa

not sure if the picture posted with the last post.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


not sure if the picture posted with the last post.


it was posted


----------



## cky2k6

it would have been better if i didn't spaz out and forget to install my hard drive cage backwards. as it is right now, my sata cables aren't long enough to hide.


----------



## UkuleleGod

Here is my new cabling, also with new ccfl tubes.

Still working on getting some cable sleeving.


----------



## Easternguy944

rate my case 








the cable coming out is the fan cable i can take off the side and still have it connected, when im doing quick fixes or just showing people my computer


----------



## steve10

My case: Not too flashy but I think all cables are zipped or sheathed nicely! What do you think? Third Revision.


----------



## Easternguy944

that is pretty clean to me, i could do a better job putting the psu cabbles into the cd-rom bay, but through the window you cant hardley see any cabled so its nice for me


----------



## tombom

My beautiful CM590!


----------



## hollandrob81

hi there everyone, this is my first post on this ongoing thread, but ive been reading for a while, and whilst ive been re wiring my case, and from what ive seen on here, one of the worst cables is the IDE ribbon, well it deffo gave me the most hasstle. ive now discovered that you can get SATA dvd drives for under 20 GBP, and by having no IDE hard disk drives, you eradicate the need for the ribbon cable! ive just ordered a modular psu, so as soon as that turns up ill get some pics up, its my first time at trying to tidy my case up, so please forgive me if its not quite up to standard lol. also, has anyone got any pics of a modded antec sonata 2? i need some inspiration lol!!! cheers everyone!


----------



## Refresh

Rate me:
Btw the 2 6pins are for the 4870


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Refresh*


Rate me:
Btw the 2 6pins are for the 4870










8/10

Looking good!

One suggestion, add a hole for the USB/FIREWIRE/ Case Header wires. Either right below the MB Header pins, or the front. Lower right hand corner.

Thats if you have the time, tools, patience. Or sleeve them


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Refresh*


Rate me:
Btw the 2 6pins are for the 4870










what MB is that? not the GIGABYTE GA-X48-DS4?


----------



## gre0481

This is still GENE MACH IV,

Changed from p180b to 900. Same parts, new vid card. Before and after pics.
Initially I just wanted to get the thing going, because it was the only pc I had at the time

























I flipped the PSU, and attemped to hide the wires. I recommend a larger hole than 1 1/4, but I guess thats what I get for not measuring before hand.
The small yellow Antec logo is a cover up. Originally I tried just going at the case with a drill a few months back. I found CyberDruid's Antec 900 Cable Mod Guide, and decided to attack it again







Thanks CyberDruid

CyberDruid's Antec 900 Cable Management Pictorial


----------



## grunion

8/10

Awesome improvement









Can you flip the hdd's so the cables run in the front?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


8/10

Awesome improvement









Can you flip the hdd's so the cables run in the front?


I tried flipping them, but they sat too far forward, and I could only manage to alighn one set of screws. I would need to tap new mounting holes and I don't have that capability yet







also going to add a hole for the 4 pin ATX pwr. I just need to find some grommets and I can do a bit more. 3/4 was the largest size Home Depot carried, and 3/4 wasn't enough for some holes.


----------



## Robilar

Here is my latest. I am going to redo the wiring. Just wanted to get my cards running.


----------



## lilsquirtle

Here's my no drilling cable management. likes a little messy up top cuz i couldnt use just 1 sata power cable for all 3 drives, was short like 1 inch from HD to optical. i give myself an 8/10.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilsquirtle*


Here's my no drilling cable management. likes a little messy up top cuz i couldnt use just 1 sata power cable for all 3 drives, was short like 1 inch from HD to optical. i give myself an 8/10.










not to bad! 7/10, if you hide the cables in the top I would give you 8/10! 
just wandering, how is that pump of yours? want one like that


----------



## hollandrob81

hi there everyone! heres my first attempt at cable management after i got my Sata dvd drive. ide like to be rated on this, but i only give myself 5.5/10.
i bought a massive sleeving and plug kit, but then decied to buy a pre sleeved modular supply which im still waiting for! so dont really want to sleeve my old psu as i can sell the kit on again lol. should have thought harder about waht i wanted, i bought the modular psu about 25 minutes after i bought the sleeving kit lol, soon as the psu arrives ill post some better piccies! anyways, let me know what you think, and all advice about everything except the power cables will be taken in deep lol! cheers everyone!!!!!


----------



## tombom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tombom*











My beautiful CM590!


Anybody?


----------



## a1161979

Um those orange sata cables are horrid... Other than that id say 8/10, you do need to clean up that fan cable and the sata cable but other than that it looks really good! Maybe try to organise the cables from the PSU a little better with a zip tie or two and your done

Looking good


----------



## go4life

indeed, that sata cable looks like a old phone cable thats painted orange xD everything else was good! 8/10


----------



## Easternguy944

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Easternguy944* 
rate my case








the cable coming out is the fan cable i can take off the side and still have it connected, when im doing quick fixes or just showing people my computer









someone rate mine!


----------



## steve10

7/10. Not Bad, but big clump of PSU cables could be hidden more.

Mine hasn't been rated yet! SEE ATTACHEMENT PLEASE AND RATE


----------



## go4life

@ steve10

8,5/10 not to bad!


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollandrob81*


hi there everyone! heres my first attempt at cable management after i got my Sata dvd drive. ide like to be rated on this, but i only give myself 5.5/10.
i bought a massive sleeving and plug kit, but then decied to buy a pre sleeved modular supply which im still waiting for! so dont really want to sleeve my old psu as i can sell the kit on again lol. should have thought harder about waht i wanted, i bought the modular psu about 25 minutes after i bought the sleeving kit lol, soon as the psu arrives ill post some better piccies! anyways, let me know what you think, and all advice about everything except the power cables will be taken in deep lol! cheers everyone!!!!!


What is that Expansion slot cooler?


----------



## hollandrob81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


What is that Expansion slot cooler?


its the COOLER MASTER AERO (80*80*70MM)

it comes with a controller knob, and also a 3.5" knob mounting plate. 'Knob' lol, (giggles) and it shifts a hell of a lot of air! even at low speed. its a good buy!


----------



## adamche

Chieftec WH-01b-b


----------



## Anqt31

I'd say 8/10. I don't like the ball hanging down, and the cables are really long and out in the open.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamche*


Chieftec WH-01b-b


I would say 7 / 10. You can still do a LOT of work with those cables to pretty much make them disappear. It looks quite nice. The disco ball is a unique touch







. I like that part. However them cables are just KILLING your overall look.

However I would like to make note...that it DOES look like your cables are done well enough that they're not in the way of airflow. But after you pass that stage (as you've done already)....you move on to completely HIDING your wires near 100% from view.

And don't sit there and tell me, "Well I like the look of my wires...." because I used to say that myself. Then you grow up and decide them cables have GOT to go







.

It does look good though. A solid 7/10 from me. Can use SOME work...run the cables STRAIGHTER if you can't hide them.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Chieftec, I'd say 7/10 too. But i gotta ask whats up with the disco ball??










It looks the exact same now, minus the bottome 3870

I think i'll turn the hard drive around, if it'll fit..


----------



## Easternguy944

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamche* 
Chieftec WH-01b-b

6/10
the cables are very colorfull!
that heatsink for the video card HUGE
the disco ball kicks ass


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16* 
Chieftec, I'd say 7/10 too. But i gotta ask whats up with the disco ball??










It looks the exact same now, minus the bottome 3870

I think i'll turn the hard drive around, if it'll fit..









7/10 just try and flip the harddrive...and maybe get some black satat cables so they don't stand out so much or just get longer one's and route them behind the motherboard


----------



## evilspongebob72

ide ftl...


----------



## SlickMeister

7/10, good effort but hardly the best we've seen here eh?


----------



## EmeraldICE

Dang. How do you guys get your cable management looking so good?
I can't find enough places to stash all of those unused PSU cables.


----------



## hollandrob81

hi there everyone, i finally got hold of my modular PSU, and have i think ive done the best i can here without any structural modification, its a bit of a pain that you cant take the back panel off my case, but ive had to get round it. please please let me know what you think now.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollandrob81* 
hi there everyone, i finally got hold of my modular PSU, and have i think ive done the best i can here without any structural modification, its a bit of a pain that you cant take the back panel off my case, but ive had to get round it. please please let me know what you think now.

8/10

I do agree with you. I don't see any other way to improve that management without cutting some holes.

Here's mine.


----------



## rex4223

Heres mine after moving some stuff around and getting my second GPU installed. I think I need a bigger case.


----------



## Emx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rex4223* 
Heres mine after moving some stuff around and getting my second GPU installed. I think I need a bigger case.


Yes, this is too small for these giants. Two 9800GTX? WOW.


----------



## Aden Florian

I agree with Emx, a bigger case would definitely compliment those two beasts. I'll give it 8 out of 10. Bigger case with everything sleeved. Good effort though trying to work inside that case with barely any room to fit your hands!

I believe this is my first time to post in this thread, so here I go. I got this case from a garage sale years back, and my build is 1.5 years old, with the HD4850 I just bought today being the only exception.

Before:









After:









All those cards in the PCI slots in the before picture were there just to close the holes, but now I've decided to just leave them open. The rear fan I just got from my friend's old computer, but it wasn't the right size. I lacked zip ties, so I resorted to old sticky black electrical tape.


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rex4223*


Heres mine after moving some stuff around and getting my second GPU installed. I think I need a bigger case.




















Dear god this thread is ginormous. Nice rig BTW. The 900 is the bomb, and yours looks sweet. 9.8/10


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*


Dang. How do you guys get your cable management looking so good?
I can't find enough places to stash all of those unused PSU cables.

...snip...


The key is to have a case where there is a hole right near where the wires exit the PSU to run everything behind the mobo tray. It's a massive help - nothing I am not using is even in the case proper, just between the side panel and mobo tray.

These are the last pics I posted - see how even though my cables are not sleeved or particularly neat, they are not too obtrusive because you only see them near the drive cages? 
http://www.overclock.net/4069780-post2870.html


----------



## Mootsfox

Got my new PSU so I decided to finally sit down and properly manage the cables in this case.

I'm never buying another Armor for the ability to hide wires, I'll say that.

Starting, deciding on how to rewire the fan controller.
1 -> Front Blue Thunderblade
2 -> Blue Thunderblade in Tuniq
3 -> Rear FM121









A shot without the doors.









A shot _with_ the doors (looks worse I think :/)









Hard drives.









Sorry about the bad pictures, they didn't resize very well.


----------



## olli3

Heres mine:



















Got a 4870 in now instead of the 3870x2 shown in pic but other than that its all the same


----------



## adamche

Ok, i upgraded cable positions. Yes, IDE cable for optics will be replaced or with round one, or ill by DVD with SATA2, depends from future incomes...

Disco ball is there because it is in DISCO BOX - my case mod.








Soon she should get a e-motor so it can spin around, like real disco ball. Don't worry.


----------



## BLKKROW

@ adamche

6/10










the best pic i could get, this is with my new lighting i have 1 red cathode + 1 uv cathode to mix in the middle and i think it looks pretty sick


----------



## UkuleleGod

I just got some cable sleeving. However, it brought the majority of my cables out of hiding. 
But it looks nice in UV light


----------



## go4life

that was flashy! 5/10


----------



## MaiHk

How the hell did the guy in the first hide his psu cable.. mines so thick!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaiHk* 
How the hell did the guy in the first hide his psu cable.. mines so thick!

Looks to me like its not showing the whole picture







.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Looks to me like its not showing the whole picture







.

Nope, Slade' is just THAT good. Too bad he hasn't been on the site for months


----------



## MaiHk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Looks to me like its not showing the whole picture







.


Lmao, he photoshopped it.. seriously.. i tryed to do w/e and its still in the way.. the airflow is great though.. but i still see my cables.


----------



## Slinkey123

Heres my 2nd PC i posted my main PC on page 248


----------



## SmasherBasher

This is Slade's computer from page 1. That is not photoshopped. It is easy to do with the right power supply. Looks like that is an Ultra PSU that has the flex-force wires made specifically for hiding them. How do I know this? Because I had one. Those power supplies are amazing for cable management. You can bend them, pinch them and hide them just about anywhere. Add that with slade's obvious talent for hiding cables and this is what you come up with.

Here is an example of flex-force cables.
http://images.tigerdirect.com/skuima...33077-main.jpg


----------



## lamboman

Haven't posted here, so here is mine:


----------



## MaddenModer

a solid 10/10


----------



## JaX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


This is Slade's computer from page 1. That is not photoshopped. It is easy to do with the right power supply. Looks like that is an Ultra PSU that has the flex-force wires made specifically for hiding them. How do I know this? Because I had one. Those power supplies are amazing for cable management. You can bend them, pinch them and hide them just about anywhere. Add that with slade's obvious talent for hiding cables and this is what you come up with.


I have to disagree with the ease of hiding those cables, I had a ultra PSU with the flex-force and I found those cables to be a massive pain in the a** to bend and hide behind things, in comparison to the cables for my Corsair HX620 they are very stiff, though the ATX cable was better for cable management than the Corsairs for its flatness, I still find the corsair easier to bend etc.


----------



## Choggs396

2nd GTX is still waiting to be installed (lol).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaX*


I have to disagree with the ease of hiding those cables, I had a ultra PSU with the flex-force and I found those cables to be a massive pain in the a** to bend and hide behind things, in comparison to the cables for my Corsair HX620 they are very stiff, though the ATX cable was better for cable management than the Corsairs for its flatness, I still find the corsair easier to bend etc.


I've had an Ultra 700W XVS with flex-force cables and a Corsair 750TX. I found the flex-force cables quite easy to bend and hide, myself.


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*











2nd GTX is still waiting to be installed (lol).

I've had an Ultra 700W XVS with flex-force cables and a Corsair 750TX. I found the flex-force cables quite easy to bend and hide, myself.


B-E-A-U-tiful


----------



## Unstableiser

Not much more I can do in this case without cutting it, which I intent to do sometime


----------



## JaX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I've had an Ultra 700W XVS with flex-force cables and a Corsair 750TX. I found the flex-force cables quite easy to bend and hide, myself.


The 750TX has normal sleeved non modular cables, the modular cables on the 620HX have flat cables like the Ultra except I found they bend more easily.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Figure I'll take a stab at this thread:










I know the HDD area is a little messy...


----------



## se7en56

Wow that's cleeeeeean!!!!


----------



## thehighlander123

what dye is that in the liquid


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thehighlander123*


what dye is that in the liquid


That is FluidXP EXT "Phantom Black". I'll admit there are better and/or cheaper ways to go about it but I LOVE the look of this stuff.


----------



## thehighlander123

im envious, i use a tube res like that but its opaque white pvc, my next step is to use clear pvc but its mad expensive


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thehighlander123*


im envious, i use a tube res like that but its opaque white pvc, my next step is to use clear pvc but its mad expensive


Yeah I hear that...the EK wasn't cheap when compared to a decent bay res or even the Swiftech Micro Res but I've always been obsessed with the look of a tube res and decided to go for it.


----------



## thehighlander123

yeah clear pvc is super expensive but i just like the idea of DIY


----------



## SmasherBasher

Well, I have put in a lot of work today.
Got some of these








Some of these








and these
















and went from this








to this








by doing this


----------



## SmasherBasher

8400GS vs 9600GT


----------



## pioneerisloud

Dude, you need to resize them pictures. I can't view the whole thing on a 19" screen, lol.


----------



## SmasherBasher

lol yeah guess i should do that. i was in a hurry to get them up. I will go back now and edit the post with 800x600 size


----------



## Sonic

lol me neither, I felt like I was on 56k.


----------



## SmasherBasher

ok there hopefully they resized automatically when i did it in photobucket. if not, i will start over and re-upload them


----------



## go4life

They are good now


----------



## Fuzeion

Rate the cabels...
































It's kind of hard for cable management with 4 hard drives...


----------



## go4life

not to bad







8,5/10


----------



## Choggs396

Here's another... you can see some of the "hidden" wires behind the HDD's in this one.


----------



## go4life

oooh I like it







9/10


----------



## SmasherBasher

so now that i got pics the right size what do u think? i still have a bit to do today probably, but its just about finished.


----------



## go4life

@ smasherb I think its a 7/10, that ide cable is totally destroying the pic







except from that its a good job


----------



## SmasherBasher

yeah cant do anything about the IDE cable until the burner dies. was a gift from my wife for christmas so i would feel pretty crappy getting rid of it at this point. i am going to tidy up the front panel connectors today.


----------



## go4life

hehe







to bad its from your wife!


----------



## SmasherBasher

what can i say? its been a great burner. hasnt given me a lick of trouble.


----------



## go4life

hehe







I just changed my ide samsung burner to a sata samsung







Not been one problem with any of them!







the last one I had for 2,5 years, and not one burn fail! long live samsung


----------



## reberto

Yes I know my Xonar has a poorly placed power connector, don't rub it in


----------



## go4life

roberto a nice clean system you got there 9/10


----------



## SmasherBasher

Roberto, 9/10. Is there any way to run that power connector in between the memory cooler and the board? I think that would be the only finishing touch to get a 10/10


----------



## reberto

I was going to do that, but then I actually installed the card







The power connector sits just above the ram cooler








Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Roberto, 9/10. Is there any way to run that power connector in between the memory cooler and the board? I think that would be the only finishing touch to get a 10/10


----------



## BLKKROW

rate me


----------



## steve10

From what I can see, a 9. Bravo, but next time show the bare case internals and use a flash.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Wow nice job! I love those little stickers BFG gives you


----------



## BLKKROW

i got a 10 last time









sorry i was trying to show off my new light set up the half UV/purple half red


----------



## mustkill

here is mine:

 

click on it for full size

leet mounting fans.....xD


----------



## hoth17




----------



## mustkill

wat happend to all your cables!!!!??

lol
10/10


----------



## Chif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


i got a 10 last time









sorry i was trying to show off my new light set up the half UV/purple half red


I love it. Im looking for a new colour scheme and that's looking pretty good









Anyway, back on topic lol


----------



## ElementQKA

Mine


----------



## SmasherBasher

7/10. ditch the stock cooler and tidy up those wires on the top right and bottom center. nice job ghosting the ribbon cable for the ide drive. i actually noticed nothing hooked to the hard drive going to the board. i actually had to LOOK for the ribbon cable


----------



## ElementQKA

i just finish tiding up the cables, i removed the blue fan under the gpu and added a fan under my hdd to blow in the direction of my gpu.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Much better!! Getting there. Ever consider sleeving the cables from the PSU and adding some light?
What kind of case is it? It's very nondescript in those pics. Theres no way to tell what it is.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElementQKA*


i just finish tiding up the cables, i removed the blue fan under the gpu and added a fan under my hdd to blow in the direction of my gpu.





Ah yes thats way better, 9/10!


----------



## Nivekz

Got some new parts so i redid my wiring..









8 Case fans!!

behind the scene


----------



## onlycodered

Lookin' good! Now just fine a place for those cables under the hdds. 8/10

Here's my rig currently:


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great! 9/10!

I like how you used spare front bays on the inside, what's behind 'em?


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
Looks great! 9/10!

I like how you used spare front bays on the inside, what's behind 'em?

Thanks. There's a bunch of wires from my fans behind there that are hooked up to my fan controller.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlycodered* 
Thanks. There's a bunch of wires from my fans behind there that are hooked up to my fan controller.

Sweet! Good idea, I may have to steal it









Here's mine!

When it was in my Antec 900;









And now, while it's borked;


----------



## Anqt31

Nice cabling. Here's mine... older modded case, but in works, and it's nice and neat.


----------



## pc478

First Post


----------



## SmasherBasher

ooh
that case has a lot of potential
6/10 for now. needs something done with 24 pin


----------



## Coldnapalm

with those wires i get a 28C idle 50C load with the cpu GPU is 35C idle and 45 C load i love my 900 more fans = no need for management







someday when i buy a modular PSU ill give cable hiding a whack


----------



## pioneerisloud

There's a computer in there????? All I see is a spider's nest of wires (literally). 1/10.


----------



## Sonic

Why not flip the psu, make a hole on the side of the mobo tray? or atleast flip the psu.

Imo I wouldn't run all those fans off 1 molex connector.


----------



## Johnnyfive




----------



## Johnnyfive

hoth17 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Are the drives and hd's actually hooked up?


----------



## Johnnyfive

Is it ok to run wires in behind the mobo?


----------



## hollandrob81

hi there everyone, how do i get a picture in my post???? as the full picture i mean, not just the thumbnail? many thanks!

p.s Coldnapalm .... did u really expect more than a 0.1/10 for those cables lol? theres loads you could do with that rig, just try getting a load of zip ties and really go to town lol


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnnyfive* 
Is it ok to run wires in behind the mobo?

I don't see why not. I'll be having my USB, power sw etc.., and sata cables run under my mobo when I get it set up.

I'll give you a 7.5 Johnny. Buy an extension for the 8pin or run it inbetween the video cards and mobo.

For hoth17, he has the hard drives flipped so the power connectors are in the front of the 5.25" bays.


----------



## hoth17

go to photobucket.com and create an account. go to your albums, upload your picture. then go to that picture in your albumbs, and copy the img code. then come here and paste the code.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anqt31*


Nice cabling. Here's mine... older modded case, but in works, and it's nice and neat.
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=1084


What the hell happened to your graphics card?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


What the hell happened to your graphics card?


i believe that is wat happens after ur wife or girlfriend found out u bought a video card instead of rent payment.


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


i believe that is wat happens after ur wife or girlfriend found out u bought a video card instead of rent payment.


Lmao
















I'll post mine up as soon as I get my new hardware in.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


go to photobucket.com and create an account. go to your albums, upload your picture. then go to that picture in your albumbs, and copy the img code. then come here and paste the code.


Or just use imageshack. No account required, just click upload and you are done. Anyway, here's mine.








And no, I can't move the power connector for my sound card anywhere, there is nowhere to put it.


----------



## Mootsfox

Behind the RAM cooler, under the HD4870 by the rear of the PCI-e slot, in between the cooler and the card. There are a number of ways, you just gotta be creative


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Behind the RAM cooler, under the HD4870 by the rear of the PCI-e slot, in between the cooler and the card. There are a number of ways, you just gotta be creative










Can't go under the ram cooler, the power connector sits higher than the cooler. And If I move it below the 4870, then you can see the molex connector which the power connector comes off of. Believe me, I have tried everything to hide it, I just have to accept that it is there to stay


----------



## Mootsfox

Wait...

It's plugged into a PCI-e 1x slot and it needs MORE power? That's odd.

Oh, maybe:

Quote:



When asked, they explained that this is purely because the power from a PSU is far cleaner than it is from the motherboard, meaning you again get far less interference and therefore better quality sound. At least, that's how the theory works.


Try running it without the power connector if it bothers you too much. I think it looks fine really.


----------



## alexgheseger

how do mine look? Keep in mind this is in a TT armor with no holes for cable management.




























I hate cable management in this case







.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexgheseger*


how do mine look? Keep in mind this is in a TT armor with no holes for cable management.


I'll speak for myself when I say, I like it!


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Wait...

It's plugged into a PCI-e 1x slot and it needs MORE power? That's odd.

Oh, maybe:

Try running it without the power connector if it bothers you too much. I think it looks fine really.


It doesn't bother me at all







I quite like it actually, it makes my card seem more like a BAMF with it lol


----------



## ElementQKA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Much better!! Getting there. Ever consider sleeving the cables from the PSU and adding some light?
What kind of case is it? It's very nondescript in those pics. Theres no way to tell what it is.

Its a themaltake tsunami


----------



## Johnnyfive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
I don't see why not. I'll be having my USB, power sw etc.., and sata cables run under my mobo when I get it set up.

I'll give you a 7.5 Johnny. Buy an extension for the 8pin or run it inbetween the video cards and mobo.

For hoth17, he has the hard drives flipped so the power connectors are in the front of the 5.25" bays.

I know it needs work so I'll take what I can get.









I was/am just a little concerened about airflow back there.

I looked around up here (Canada) and couldn't find anywhere that carried an 8 pin extension. You wouldn't happen to know of such a place?


----------



## turboanything

I have tried pretty hard but its a cheap PSU. I refuse to wrap the wires on a $25 PSU.


----------



## Sonic

Bout an 8/10. The IDE kinda drags it a little.

If you put the HD in the middle it will get a little better airflow.


----------



## adamche

I made some upgrade.








Grade it.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Disco!!!!!!!! 8/10


----------



## go4life

wow that was pink







7/10 a little to much disco for me


----------



## Darkknight512

My first computer build, X-Caliber (My Sig Rig)


----------



## go4life

ok build darkknight, 5/10


----------



## zhylun

Here's mine! Just rebuilt it.

Before:

























After:

























Suggestions? Comments? Thanks!


----------



## RodentOnAStick

My First Attempt @ EVER Trying To Manage Cables In A PC


Tips Appreciated

DON'T FORGET TO RATE PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## adamche

RodentOnAStick's 9/10
zhylun 8.5/10


----------



## nettwerk

I'm going to rate myself 6/10, until I can get some holes cut into my mobo tray, and shorten my tubing. Yes that is an ugly as sin 7800GTX i'm forced into using until my step-up arrives :swearing:

Attachment 78462


----------



## tjharlow

I just got done building this for a client.... similar to my own build but air-cooled and xfx instead of evga. Check out the video if you can, Few Pics under vid:


----------



## tester101

9/10. Nice Build, but you still see some of the modular powersupply cables at the bottom kinda in a clump. Otherwise, sweet.


----------



## wolfy87

@ tjharlow nice, 9/10.. like all the blackness everywhere...


----------



## go4life

tjharlow that is real good! 10/10!


----------



## Shingetsu

how long did your P4 have to be?


----------



## daljeet2

I suppose i could do better if i had the time but here goes.


----------



## go4life

looks ok daljeet2, 5/10!
Take of the side panel so we can see more of the inside!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

1*Down they go below
2*Temporary 2x400GB RAID setup
3*Find the Noctua cable*
4*Sound card solution and a pair of 6pin for the secondary 8800GTX
5*That is in the PreOmega ATM while waiting for the new card to come.


----------



## go4life

Bra system du har^^ 8/10


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


1*Down they go below
2*Temporary 2x400GB RAID setup
3*Find the Noctua cable*
4*Sound card solution and a pair of 6pin for the secondary 8800GTX
5*That is in the PreOmega ATM while waiting for the new card to come.


i found the noctua cable..behind the mobo and up to the 4 pin next to the cpu cooler/ on top of the mem slots


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


i found the noctua cable..behind the mobo and up to the 4 pin next to the cpu cooler/ on top of the mem slots


haha wrong,that's the 9700NT cable^^ the Noctua goes between the USB ports and goes down to the below port for fans.


----------



## --ares--

sorry for the quality I was too lazy to wip out my REAL camera

before








after









its my cruddy folding rig


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjharlow* 
I just got done building this for a client.... similar to my own build but air-cooled and xfx instead of evga. Check out the video if you can, Few Pics under vid:

































God those 9800gtx's looks nice! i seen your vids on youtube the other day


----------



## SmasherBasher

Here's what mine looks like since I redid it again.
*Before:*
















*After:*


----------



## We Gone

Ok so I built my 2nd A900 it is networked to the other.
DFI Rig








Rampage Rig


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


Ok so I built my 2nd A900 it is networked to the other. 
DFI Rig










You could've put the case fans cable behind the mobo. Sneak it between the sound and the USB ports and make it go behind the mobo all the way to the molex behind the tray.


----------



## Playapplepie

First attempt

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/g...rrent=Comp.jpg


----------



## mustkill

not bad

u should run ur cables around the edges nnext time

it looks neater

7/10

btw.. put








next time u post an image


----------



## ericeod

Here is a build I did for my brother:


----------



## mustkill

not bad... nice work

wat a small mobo compared to ur huge case. 8/10


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
not bad... nice work

wat a small mobo compared to ur huge case. 8/10

lol, that is the Maximus Extreme motherboard which is an inch wider then my Rampage Formula standard ATX board. The case is huge!

Anandtech: ASUS Maximus Extreme - the Extreme Benchmarker's Choice?

Quote:

ASUS has extended the width of this board slightly past standard ATX measurements to allow for better overall DIMM socket placement. Note the close proximity of the DIMM slots to the Northbridge, allowing for better signal transfer potential at high DDR3 speeds. For those using smaller non-tower PC cases, the additional width over conventional ATX boards is around 4cm. This is worth keeping in mind if space is already an issue.


----------



## whe3ls

9/10 for eric


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Here is a build I did for my brother:










two fans on the hsf or is one a empty used as a fanshroud??


----------



## Pouleterie

I'll take one of mine once I take the god-forsaken second-in-a-row to be RMA'd ram out of it. Getting mad, now. Lol.


----------



## mustkill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


lol, that is the Maximus Extreme motherboard which is an inch wider then my Rampage Formula standard ATX board. The case is huge!

Anandtech: ASUS Maximus Extreme - the Extreme Benchmarker's Choice?












my bads.. lol


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


my bads.. lol


I know what you are thinking now... Thats a huge case!


----------



## mustkill

yep.. that damn thing is massive. and i thought mine was big!!

i bet i cant evven fit it under my desk. my soprano DX just clears it about 1cm


----------



## Sonic

Might buy a sleeving kit and a heatgun.


----------



## mustkill

bit messy on top right... use some cable ties!


----------



## Sonic

I was going to wire it up a little better but I got lazy and said screw it, I'm just going to do it when I buy some yate loons(3 120, 1 140), I took the tricools and put them in my cm690







.


----------



## P?P?!

Well Here are mine ..i just sleeved the front panel cables and ziptied some moar cables


----------



## go4life

not to bad pepsi! 8/10


----------



## Robilar

Re-did my wiring yesterday.

changed out my cpu fan (thats a scythe ultra kaze on there now. I also switched out two of the case fans. I now have 8, antec TRI-cools (wanted them to all match in color and speed).


----------



## go4life

Nice robilar! 8,5/10


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


two fans on the hsf or is one a empty used as a fanshroud??


The inner most is gutted and used as a shroud. it really quites the fan down quite a bit. With 1.45v vcore, it loads at 65Â°C.


----------



## JTD92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


Well Here are mine ..i just sleeved the front panel cables and ziptied some moar cables


Pretty good. 8/10


----------



## Slinkey123

ok so heres my two PC's. ive posted older pictures before but i have made them both a lot neater now








*
Main PC*









*
Secondary PC*










PLEASE RATE


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*


ok so heres my two PC's. ive posted older pictures before but i have made them both a lot neater now









PLEASE RATE










Lookin Good


----------



## khoiwin

Repost with new stuff


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## Dracc

Ok, there is mine. It could be better I suppose, but it is an eatx mobo, and there are mere millimeters to spare between the mobo and the case, and that is a full tower. Also, the top panel cables are a little short so I had to let them go over the mobo on the bottom right corner.The CPU fans have SUPER long cables, so I wrapped them around the fans before running them to the board. With 24pin, 4pin, and 8pin mobo cables, as well as two 6pin for the 8800GTs there is a lot of juice flowing around in there. Throw in a 250mm side intake fan, a 250mm front intake fan, a 120mm rear exhaust, a 120mm top exhaust and Power/led cables and I would consider this pretty decent cable management myself. What do you think?

Note: The "tool box" has been removed to increase air flow, and the fan controller cable on the bottom is tucked away when the side panel is on.


----------



## whe3ls

8/10

what no ones wants to rate mine ?


----------



## SmasherBasher

I'm seeing a lot of thses that aren't being rated.








^^Slinkey 9.5/10. That's a first-rate job. I'd be proud to have that.









^^Dajeet2. Need better pics. I will give it a 5/10 just to take middle of the road until I see a better pic.









^Ecchi Banzai. 7/10. That ribbon cable kills it. 








^^--ares-- Good improvement but I think some zip ties, bases, and cable sleeving would work wonders 7/10









^^We Gone #1 Nice work with that Ultra PSU. Another top-notch job. 9.5/10








^^We Gone #2 Another top notch job BUT the molex connectors on the side of the cages kills it 8.5/10









^^Playapplepie 8/10. Case looks empty. Get some hardware man.

















^^ericeod 8.5/10 Nice job. Is that the 4 pin cpu connector going under the video card?









^^Sonic. I'll give it an 8/10 contingent on getting some sleeving and adding new pics

















^^Pepsi. First class! 9.5/10









^^Robilar 8.5/10. Got to be something that can be done with that wad coming out of the psu isn't there?









^^Slinkey again main rig 9.75/10. Looks like something's missing.









^^Slinket secondary 9.25/10. I think I see a wire leading to the cathode.


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Pics of my machine (from my gallery







) as it has evolved. No pics of the latest setup yet, goodies coming Thursday, will post some more pics then








I'd rate some if I could see them







Work Internet filters manage to block most images...:swearing:


----------



## whe3ls

8/10


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I'm seeing a lot of thses that aren't being rated.









^Ecchi Banzai. 7/10. That ribbon cable kills it.


Agreed the ribbon kills it, but you have to note the ingenuety used in makig it look how it does.

Piggybacked Motherboard stand-offs? That's thinking outside the box...


----------



## iggster

Heres mine, when I had it in sli it was much cleaner but I was so excited to throw in the third card I didnt do any wire management with the third card lol



















Heres when I had a pair of 9800 gx2 and of course a smaller monitor. Take in mind I put very little time into cable management, I will try and clean everything up this weekend


----------



## carl25




----------



## Slinkey123

^^ 8.5/10 looks good


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I'm seeing a lot of thses that aren't being rated.
^^We Gone #1 Nice work with that Ultra PSU. Another top-notch job. 9.5/10
^^We Gone #2 Another top notch job BUT the molex connectors on the side of the cages kills it 8.5/10

Thanks for the comments and ratings.
I am thinking about doing away with the molex connectors on the cage side as they all go to lighting and I want to add another 4870 card (not sure how many amps it takes to run 4 lights) at least you don't see them with the side cover on.


----------



## se7en56




----------



## se7en56

Iggster - Nice for all that stuff in there!!!








Carl25 - nice

Both


----------



## SmasherBasher

Iggster. That's epic. 10/10 in my book. How do you like the 3xGTX? 
Carl. Nice job! 8.5/10
Se7en56. Nice job also. 8.5/10

I guess I need to throw mine back up for rating since it hasn't been rated since I finished the project. 
It's been posted, but nobody rated it. 
So without further adieu:
Back around Christmas when it was first brought to life. (look at that puny HSF)









Different PSU, new HSF and GPU out for RMA

















Now.


----------



## We Gone

Very nice I like the UV lighting...as for rating I'm not to good at it as I would give most everyone who posted a 10 just for the time and effort it takes to try and make your system look clean.


----------



## SmasherBasher

that was a 4 day job. including completely disassembling, painting, reassembling and adding the UV lights and cable sleeving. what a PITA cable sleeving is!


----------



## wigseryc

Effort: Nil. Style: Nil. Side Window: Nil.

Easy.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

internal wiring: 7/10 pretty good for minimal effort! looks like you got a florescent light too! same kinda deal in my case (minimal effort, not sure how I could improve though!):


----------



## cbrazeau1115

My girlfriend has that case. I just finished some cable managment on it. You CAN fir cables behind that mobo Tray. I ran everything I could back there, but she is using the stock PSU and the cables are god awfully short. Gonna have to give you a 6 though. Atleast zip tie them together.


----------



## iggster

a little update


----------



## tindolos

Wow. Forget the cable management, I'm drooling over your GTX280's.


----------



## Fuzeion

Excallent 9.9/10


----------



## Kamikaze127

Iggster nice cable management for all the cables you need lol.
9/10

Heres mine :


----------



## SmasherBasher

Nice work igg. 9/10. 
Still tryin to get mine rated. (posted it twice). Shall I go for 3?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Iggster. That's epic. 10/10 in my book. How do you like the 3xGTX? 










you rated me twice lol and lowered the score on the second rate lol

My turn I say 8 out of 10 on your setup only cause the neon even though its very cool it makes the wires stick out. So its cool having the wires neon but then they stick out. Me I would rather have them neon though


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

Agreed the ribbon kills it, but you have to note the ingenuety used in makig it look how it does.

Piggybacked Motherboard stand-offs? That's thinking outside the box...

It tightens the 40-pin X-Fi Cable^^
I've used that solution since the day I bought the X-Fi.


----------



## Dracc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Effort: Nil. Style: Nil. Side Window: Nil.

Easy.











You get a 10/10 for the Noctuas... I did the same thing with my CPU fan cable








but not so much for the other cables.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


you rated me twice lol and lowered the score on the second rate lol

My turn I say 8 out of 10 on your setup only cause the neon even though its very cool it makes the wires stick out. So its cool having the wires neon but then they stick out. Me I would rather have them neon though










That's the whole point of adding the CCFL's and sleeving the cables. to show them off. why take the time to paint the case to contrast the color of the cable sleeving if I wasn't going to bother putting the cables in sight?


----------



## Havegooda

Can I win plx?










~Gooda~


----------



## Gillos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Heres mine :









"I like the butterfly cooler!"

.


----------



## whe3ls

Havegooda i give you a 6/10


----------



## commandercup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
That's the whole point of adding the CCFL's and sleeving the cables. to show them off. why take the time to paint the case to contrast the color of the cable sleeving if I wasn't going to bother putting the cables in sight?

that is what he is saying though...

he personally as well likes having the neon ones out... but you can't get a good wire management score if the wires are visible! thus its 8 because it looks cool, but it can't be much better


----------



## SmasherBasher

yeah I totally dig where he's coming from. Different strokes for different folks and all that. I just personally thing I did a kickass job. (Don't we all?)


----------



## VCheeZ

finally got my 36" satas!


----------



## P?P?!

9.5/10.. Bright lights make you lose .5% on rating for hurtin' meh eyes


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## DarkNite

9/10


----------



## DarkNite




----------



## tester101

6/10. Best bet is to cut some holes for wire management. Otherwise, the Antec 900 is a tough case.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tester101* 
6/10. Best bet is to cut some holes for wire management. Otherwise, the Antec 900 is a tough case.

Agreed.


----------



## DarkNite

And I can't stretch that I/o, reset switch cable any further


----------



## JTD92

Please rate mine.


----------



## DarkNite

8/10


----------



## hoth17




----------



## Slinkey123

10/10







looks very good


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Effort: Nil. Style: Nil. Side Window: Nil.

Easy.











Ok so i went from that, a few weeks ago, to this, after an hours faffing earlier today:


















And yes, that is a molex line running out the back of my case (or at least, it does now), it powers 2 UV CCFL's which give me a bit of desk light. Lovely.


----------



## Aden Florian

Looks much better, 8.3/10


----------



## wigseryc

It's the .3 that i live for


----------



## whatsthatsmell

I have 2 cats which are 15 years old and they shed like crazy even though i brush them with a slicker every week. I have to run my hand over the intakes on the case once in awhile and pull off a wad of cat hair. i'll try to hide the wires a little better later.


----------



## Aden Florian

OK, I compared both of yall's togather as best I could, but they were almost the same. So I give smell an 8.55.

Wigseryc, how about running those CCFL molex connector wires through the top pci slot?


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Wigseryc, how about running those CCFL molex connector wires through the top pci slot?


Not a bad idea, will give it a shot when i pull my pc out next.


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whatsthatsmell*


I have 2 cats which are 15 years old and they shed like crazy even though i brush them with a slicker every week. I have to run my hand over the intakes on the case once in awhile and pull off a wad of cat hair. After possibly upgrading my motherboard to a rampage next month i'll try to hide the wires a little better.


You should move the top HD as it doesn't get as much airflow as it would in the middle slots.

So it goes
-
HD
HD
HD
-
6.5/10


----------



## wierdale24

i worked on it for about 2 hours and my end result is this







and with the lights







cats suck they shed and i have to always clean the fan filters


----------



## whatsthatsmell

9ish
I have that same case for my e6600/dfi infinity 975x/g. It's top heavy. Be careful that you dont strip the screw holes for the case panels. if you do strip em for the pci areas just use samich ties through the holes.


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## Aden Florian

9.25/10.0

clear zipties would be better on the ccfl on the right. the diagonal ccfl is sloppy, 2 short ones would be better, although there isn't much else you can do, so definitely good effort. Also...

Welcome to OCN! Please fill out your system specs.


----------



## =>WiLL<=

March '08









July '08









I plan on doing a plasma ball mod soon, but after I upgrade the motherboard, RAM, CPU, and video card.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Squeeeeeky clean! 10/10 my friend. Nice work!


----------



## SmasherBasher

nice
10/10


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


will more people rate mine?
more people rate please Ive spent hours on it id really like some more opinions


1. Rate someone else before expecting someone to rate your own
2. 2 or 3 pictures would have been plenty
3. Don't beg, I believe that it is the final product that counts rather than the amount of effort put into it.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

10/10
perfect cables
I like the colors and lights. Your cm690 is awesome. The flat board keeping the case raised off of the ground is a nice touch. I keep mine on a board too. the fans need grill guards.


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whatsthatsmell* 
10/10
perfect cables
I like the colors and lights. Your cm690 is awesome. The flat board keeping the case raised off of the ground is a nice touch. I keep mine on a board too. the fans need grill guards.

:\\ 7/10 IMO,

too many colors working here.... way too many actually.

You also don't need so many zip ties and the UV light on the bottom is most random.


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## go.kyuu

You are A: Selfish, B: A ****, C: Cannot spell, D: Suck at Grammar. Now onto your cables 7/10 - The cathode lying around in the case is a horrible eyesore.


----------



## SmasherBasher

You only spent a few hours on that? Dude I spent almost 2 weeks getting mine right.
That's right. My computer was taken apart and stored in boxes for the better part of 2 weeks.

Whats the black stuff going around the vertical CCFL? Are those zip ties? What in Gods name do you need that many zip ties to hold a .2 ounce CCFL for?
And where did you get the neon green telephone cord?
5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr4gon* 
: 7/10 IMO,

too many colors working here.... way too many actually.

You also don't need so many zip ties and the UV light on the bottom is most random.

Then don't look @ my case man.


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## SmasherBasher

Dude take a chill pill. Seriously.
Still a 5/10


----------



## go.kyuu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
sorry im impatiant when it comes to typing stuff that my friends dont see and im adhd and dyslexic. so sorry i was born with these problems. maby ill go kill myself for the people that think of me like u.
PS Selfish? How so? and A what... hole?

Dude chill, it's only the net. Obviously if your conditions are true then I'm in the wrong. I never said your were anything a hole.


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
btw i have spent hours not a few and its been over the period since last cmas when i got my case. ive probly spent about 30 hours or more on case modding

Mate you need help









Please relax and take peoples opinions as just that... if you dont agree thats fine but tone it down


----------



## go.kyuu

Yes, you have done a very nice job on it mate, I do like it. As I said the cathode could be tied down on the bottom, that'd make it look a bit nicer


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## scottath

Heres mine - just dismantled it to paint the case/mod it but this is how it was for about 2 weeks










Since the picture the SATA cables were pulled back out of site


----------



## SmasherBasher

Sure looks tro me like you have 5 zip ties or something holding that CCFL up. Haven't you heard of the modder's essential double-sided mounting tape?
I still wanna know where the neon green phone cord came from.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Heres mine - just dismantled it to paint the case/mod it but this is how it was for about 2 weeks










Since the picture the SATA cables were pulled back out of site


You need more fans


----------



## whatsthatsmell

scottath
10 Great job. wish i could see the drives too in the photo.

10 =>WiLL<=
perfect and invisible

*Theres some cases where people completely hide their cables, almost invisible and they look awesome. I like the cables sorted and managed. not spaghetti.


----------



## scottath

There is only 14 fans in the case.......
Still cannot really see the drives......









Here is when i had the IDE Disk drive in for a while - converted it to sata later


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Sure looks tro me like you have 5 zip ties or something holding that CCFL up.


Those are the stock cable management clips provided with the CM690.


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Here is my latest build... first time I ever took the time to tidy up all the PSYCHADELLIC SPAGHETTI, and I think it came out very nice!

Here is inside case...










And here is where and how I hid the excess cables... I thought the velcro was a great idea as oppossed to zip ties because its so much easier to reconfigure or change if I add a component or mod my system further.

















What do you all think?


----------



## Slinkey123

9/10 looks like the best you can do without making holes in your case


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Those are the stock cable management clips provided with the CM690.


ok. wasnt sure what those were.


----------



## v!p3r^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RyGuy*


Rate my cables!








Where are all the cables? 
Back here:










loos like the side of my armor lol


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v!p3r^*


loos like the side of my armor lol


6/10 - Sorry dude, but with a little more work and planning, you can get a 10/10!

Also, whats that black fan hanging there behind/under ODD? 
Looks like it IS just hanging there by a zip tie or ???

Please resize your images to 800x600 or use thumbnails...


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## v!p3r^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 


















haha Green machine, lookin good!


----------



## Outcasst

Hehe yeah, although my next card is going to be ATI so i'd better change all the fans to red


----------



## Marin




----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*













Hey Marin:

Who made the flexible fan you have aimed at your ram? That's cool!


----------



## Bryceb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht*


Hey Marin:

Who made the flexible fan you have aimed at your ram? That's cool!


It's called the antec spotcool http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=75018


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryceb*


It's called the antec spotcool http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=75018


Why, thanks for such a quick reply bryceb!

U get a rep 4 that!


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Bry or Anyone...

Does this use a 3 or 4 wire connector for MB? With speed switch I would guess 3 wire...

Can you disable or turn off blue LED? How loud is it?


----------



## Bryceb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht*


Bry or Anyone...

Does this use a 3 or 4 wire connector for MB? With speed switch I would guess 3 wire...

Can you disable or turn off blue LED? How loud is it?




















It plugs into a standard 3 pin motherboard fan connector.


----------



## wigseryc

Also, not too loud at all, and mine had a blue LED..


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Can you shut off or disable the blue LED? Has anyone done it?


----------



## .Style

Smash it..Or rip it off...The LED ofc....


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht* 
Can you shut off or disable the blue LED? Has anyone done it?

Nope.


----------



## udihow




----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Smash it..Or rip it off...The LED ofc....


Dude, that's no way to treat your hard earned money! :swearing:

Can you even get at the LED with a pair of *****?









***** = diagonal cutters not a butch couple!


----------



## whe3ls

teabag- 7/10 is that tin foil


----------



## udihow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
teabag- 7/10 is that tin foil

tin foil? hmm no, it's something sound-absorbing stuff.


----------



## daavoo

Hey all..
I just cleaned up my case a bit. Although it's still a mess (and the camera flash makes it look 100x worse than when I look at it), it's an improvement for me









And that long wire going over my vid card is way too short to go anywhere else (i.e. underneath motherboard), so I'll probably need an extender or something for that...


----------



## ChrisB17

baird gow . Why isnt your ram in dual channel?


----------



## AntiHeroUK

davoo 6/10. Too many unsleeved multicoloured wires around. Also run the CPU power lead below the graphics card or behind the mobo. Keep working on it mate, it has taken me ages to get mine as it is...



















Took a little while this afternoon to get my cables into better shape


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=>WiLL<=*


March '08









July '08









I plan on doing a plasma ball mod soon, but after I upgrade the motherboard, RAM, CPU, and video card.


11/10, that is a really outstanding job there, I hope I get mine too look that clean when I finish modding it.


----------



## Option B




----------



## cs_maan

Open to any suggestions on improvement, I'm still awaiting to get a new motherboard so until then I really can't go too crazy







.


----------



## Kornowski

What are those things Will has on the inside of the HDD cages? I'd give it a 10/10! Simply awesome, dude!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


What are those things Will has on the inside of the HDD cages? I'd give it a 10/10! Simply awesome, dude!


I think its carbon fiber film, mnpctech has some.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I think its carbon fiber film, mnpctech has some.



Oh, no. I meant the things that look like fan holders. Theres three of them in total. Sorry.


----------



## cs_maan

I was actually wondering about that too, what are they Will?


----------



## Hasjustbeenpwned

none are actually hidden behind the motherboard.









old

















new


----------



## Logit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasjustbeenpwned*


none are actually hidden behind the motherboard.









old

















new


7.5/10


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasjustbeenpwned*


none are actually hidden behind the motherboard.









old

















new


5/10 for lack of effort! Sorry bro, you could do better with 15-30 minutes of work!


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK*


davoo 6/10. Too many unsleeved multicoloured wires around. Also run the CPU power lead below the graphics card or behind the mobo. Keep working on it mate, it has taken me ages to get mine as it is...



















Took a little while this afternoon to get my cables into better shape










Looks GREAT! 9.75/10!!!! Nice job! How long did it take you to tidy up?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK*


davoo 6/10. Too many unsleeved multicoloured wires around. Also run the CPU power lead below the graphics card or behind the mobo. Keep working on it mate, it has taken me ages to get mine as it is...



















Took a little while this afternoon to get my cables into better shape










That is epic! 12/10.


----------



## wigseryc

AntiHero, where did you get that fan with the swirly sticker on the centre hub? That, or what fan is it that has it?

Nice job too.


----------



## Coldnapalm

rate my before and my after









Before:








After:








also i flipped my psu rightside up







had to do a slight case mod tho









what do you think? this was my first case mod / cable management attempt

also the hardest thing was drilling a hole with a smaller bit for the 8 pin ujp by the top left of the tower cant see it but the 780i owner no all about it.


----------



## carl25

9/10


----------



## SmasherBasher

Before: 5/10
After 9/10


----------



## Darryl_Licht

YES!

B4 = BAD!

After = GOOD! 9.5/10


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK*


davoo 6/10. Too many unsleeved multicoloured wires around. Also run the CPU power lead below the graphics card or behind the mobo. Keep working on it mate, it has taken me ages to get mine as it is...



















Took a little while this afternoon to get my cables into better shape










10/10







, looks good, even with the power cable out there.


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht* 
Looks GREAT! 9.75/10!!!! Nice job! How long did it take you to tidy up?

*After seeing so many quotes and the pics again and again... I do see a few areas for improvement and must downgrade you to 9/10... Sorry AntiHeroUK*

Since you didnt use heat shrink tubing at the ends of your atx power, you zip tied the cable sleeves on... i know its a hassle to remove the pins from the power connection. But trim those ends from the zip ties (30-60 seconds max) and turn them around so you dont see the zip tie "heads"!


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasjustbeenpwned* 
none are actually hidden behind the motherboard.









old

















new


flip or HD's around


----------



## ElementQKA

i was wrong i guess


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElementQKA*


i dont see the cd drive cable, FAIL


They have Sata Cable cd-rom drives now. As you can see if you look closely he has 2 sata cables plugged into the board. Amazing cabling job 10/10.


----------



## .Style

AntiHeroUK that is amazing! 10/10!! Btw from one of your pics i can see your RAM, and it looks liek its got the ATI logo on it...am i blind or is it really there?


----------



## Sonic

Man if he drilled a hole on the other side of the 5.25" bays and passed the sata cable and power through it, it would look even better.


----------



## Cheezypoofs

This is my 3rd rig, I haven't got the video card in so what that's -4 points? lol


----------



## Sonic

Not bad, I'll give it a solid 8/10 for now.

If you give make those cables flat it'll look better imo.


----------



## go4life

ill give it a 7/10


----------



## Cheezypoofs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Not bad, I'll give it a solid 8/10 for now.

If you give make those cables flat it'll look better imo.

Do what?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheezypoofs*


Do what?


your sata cables dude..


----------



## Cheezypoofs

Yes, it's a working process. Everyone's on this thread looks very impressive. I can't compete with any of those


----------



## smileyguy

Why do people post pics without all of there components in them.  No ram, no vid card, I mean common. I don't even see a PSU in sladesurfer's.


----------



## go4life

you are on your way! its not to hard to fix that! Just use the old trick ``turn the HD the wrong way``


----------



## Cheezypoofs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileyguy* 
Why do people post pics without all of there components in them. No ram, no vid card, I mean common. I don't even see a PSU in sladesurfer's.

because it looks more impressive.. Duh!


----------



## pickledangie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldnapalm*


rate my before and my after









Before:








After:








also i flipped my psu rightside up







had to do a slight case mod tho









what do you think? this was my first case mod / cable management attempt

also the hardest thing was drilling a hole with a smaller bit for the 8 pin ujp by the top left of the tower cant see it but the 780i owner no all about it.











wow i really like how much you improved you did a great job! 2/10 before and 9.5/10 after those nonmodular psu's are much harder then modular you did a great job.


----------



## diligenthunter




----------



## coltsrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smileyguy* 
Why do people post pics without all of there components in them. No ram, no vid card, I mean common. I don't even see a PSU in sladesurfer's.

The PSU is on the top








He's using an older grpahics card in that pic








There is RAM in it


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coltsrock*


The PSU is on the top








He's using an older grpahics card in that pic








There is RAM in it










OFT.


----------



## smileyguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coltsrock*


The PSU is on the top








He's using an older grpahics card in that pic








There is RAM in it










 I guess the booze made me a litle cross eyed last night.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coltsrock* 
The PSU is on the top








He's using an older grpahics card in that pic








There is RAM in it









somehow... that made my day.

Very interesting to compare the old systems 2 years ago to the ones today.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksideleader* 
somehow... that made my day.

*Very interesting to compare the old systems 2 years ago to the ones today.*

You know what's even funnier.....
The first post in this thread (by Sladesurfer I do believe)....their rig is actually NEWER than mine is! Talk about ironic?


----------



## mrtn400

Here's my alt rig (click on the pictures for the non-resized versions.):


----------



## Neeyucka

7/10 ^

Just did some wiremanagement for like an hour and a half










I forgot to take a picture before I did it









here is it on,










P.S. cell phone pics.


----------



## lhowatt

heres my first build ever


----------



## SmasherBasher

5/10 because you did not rate the rig above you


----------



## cs_maan

Nobody rated mine







.

6/10 for the one above.


----------



## Neeyucka

nobody rated mine either lol. i will post good pics soon though.


----------



## default501x

old/new (sorry for crappy quality i borked my camera







)
before the true too


























this makes me want to paint the inside of my case black


----------



## Xyro TR1

*Rating for Above:*
7.5/10 - Hide the power cable and "twist" the others that are on the drives. You'll be good then! =) Never really enjoyed visible cathodes, maybe try to hide it behind something?

*My Rig: *(_click for bigger pics_)















*Notes:*
I haven't ordered my new fans yet (all Scythe 72CFM on a controller). When I install the fans, I'll finish the cable routing. At which point I'll post up new pictures.


----------



## kiddead83

10/10 ^


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


*Rating for Above:*
7.5/10 - Hide the power cable and "twist" the others that are on the drives. You'll be good then! =) Never really enjoyed visible cathodes, maybe try to hide it behind something?

*My Rig: *(_click for bigger pics_)



*Notes:*
I haven't ordered my new fans yet (all Scythe 72CFM on a controller). When I install the fans, I'll finish the cable routing. At which point I'll post up new pictures.


What camera/lenses do you use? This is a cool shot, looks like a pretty wide aperture used, like f/1.8. God I wish I had an f/1.8 lens, or maybe an f/1.4.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgtdisturbed47*


What camera/lenses do you use? This is a cool shot, looks like a pretty wide aperture used, like f/1.8. God I wish I had an f/1.8 lens, or maybe an f/1.4.


Thanks for the compliment!!









I'm not gunna lie... I don't have a DSLR. I WANT one, but they're a bit pricey.









That was done with my FujiFulm FinePix S5100 Point-and-Shoot. I turned Macro functionality on, and that's how it came out! It was on F2.8









Same Camera: A8N-E closeup | A8N-E Ramslots


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiddead83*


10/10 ^




















10/10
Simple yet classy system. Cables aren't really hidden, but are managed in a way that makes them look good! That's a different approach than what many people do. Good job!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*






























9.5/10
Love the W/C setup, looks spiffy. Not really liking the cathode that stretches the window. Also, you should manage those cables so they don't show between the mobo tray and the drive racks. I need to work on that myself, tho









But other than that, you're golden!


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
Thanks for the compliment!!









I'm not gunna lie... I don't have a DSLR. I WANT one, but they're a bit pricey.









That was done with my FujiFulm FinePix S5100 Point-and-Shoot. I turned Macro functionality on, and that's how it came out! It was on F2.8









Same Camera: A8N-E closeup | A8N-E Ramslots

Wow that goes to show the truth behind photography is more about the eye of the photographer vs the equipment.

I am a huge fan of close-ups/macro, especially wide open aperture for a really shallow DOF. I use a Nikon D80 with 70-300mm VR and 18-70mm (FAR better image quality than with the 18-200mm VR). I have some sweet moon pics taken with my zoom, I have to dig it up and upload it.

Anyway, my wife just got a new p&s camera, a Canon A720 IS, and I have yet to try it out but apparently it has good macro capability.

Edit*

K I tried her camera and I love the macro function. This pic was just taken, and its kinda showing some irony and meaning, given nVidia's position right now:


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 

9.5/10
Love the W/C setup, looks spiffy. Not really liking the cathode that stretches the window. Also, you should manage those cables so they don't show between the mobo tray and the drive racks. I need to work on that myself, tho









But other than that, you're golden!

Yeah, I don't have my back panel on right now, so that's why they show up so good. If I could put that back on, then I don't think it would be as noticeable. I need to do something about my pump power wire first though..









Thanks for the rating though!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgtdisturbed47* 
Wow that goes to show the truth behind photography is more about the eye of the photographer vs the equipment.

I am a huge fan of close-ups/macro, especially wide open aperture for a really shallow DOF. I use a Nikon D80 with 70-300mm VR and 18-70mm (FAR better image quality than with the 18-200mm VR). I have some sweet moon pics taken with my zoom, I have to dig it up and upload it.

Anyway, my wife just got a new p&s camera, a Canon A720 IS, and I have yet to try it out but apparently it has good macro capability.

Edit*

K I tried her camera and I love the macro function. This pic was just taken, and its kinda showing some irony and meaning, given nVidia's position right now:



I want your DSLR!









On the P&S, try dropping the ISO and upping the exposure. That should get rid of the slight grain on the darker colors. Also, that's at F2.8, too. Nice!

My boss has a Digi Rebel XSi, and has a macro lens on it. I'll have to dig up some pics. Someday, I'll have one!!


----------



## Fishinfan

Here's mine.I hope to get some tips on how to improve it.


----------



## whe3ls

umm i cant see your pic


----------



## Fishinfan

Here it is.A better pic.


----------



## ElementQKA

1 / 10


----------



## JerseyDubbin

i would start by taking it all apart and seeing if you can route some of the cables underneath the mobo. If that's not possible try sleeving the cables and zip tieing them together.

Could always mod thec ase with some holes and run the cables that way.

There are a lot of options it depends on what you are willing to do


----------



## Truculent

My wiring job. Its in my Cosmos 1000 which is windowless. I just tried to get everything low down so the air from the front 120mm fan I installed. Nothing perfect, but it isn't for show.


----------



## alk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truculent* 
My wiring job. Its in my Cosmos 1000 which is windowless. I just tried to get everything low down so the air from the front 120mm fan I installed. Nothing perfect, but it isn't for show.










6/10 You've clearly made an effort, but those wires are begging to go behind the motherboard tray!

And now for my much more terrible monstrosity.


















Really need some tips on how to clean up that right hand edge of the motherboard!!!


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neeyucka*


nobody rated mine either lol. i will post good pics soon though.










8.0/10 Neeyucka

One above

6/10 Looks awesome with the lights off


----------



## scottath

The cables going to the controller can not be changed - unless i run another cable there

I'll get another picture soon to


----------



## Marin




----------



## hoth17

now thats a tight picture. how does the antec spot cooler fan work?

9/10


----------



## pioneerisloud

Okay, I have to ask Marin:

What is that nice lookin fan that's just hovering over your RAM? And how can I get one, and mount it cool like you did?


----------



## hoth17

i saw one at best buy yesterday, i think it was for 20. how is it?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoth17* 
now thats a tight picture. how does the antec spot cooler fan work?

9/10

How does it work or how well does it work?

It works by blowing air, lol. But if you actually asking about how well it works, it works great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Okay, I have to ask Marin:

What is that nice lookin fan that's just hovering over your RAM? And how can I get one, and mount it cool like you did?

It's an Antec Spot Cool. They sell them on the majority of computer sites, I got mine from Best Buy. I mounted it on the right-center screw hole.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoth17* 
i saw one at best buy yesterday, i think it was for 20. how is it?

It works great, keeps my ram extremely cool and works better than the coolers that mount on the ram clips since it doesn't obstruct airflow.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Okay, I have to ask Marin:

What is that nice lookin fan that's just hovering over your RAM? And how can I get one, and mount it cool like you did?

Antec Spot cooler,

http://www.google.com/products?hl=en...num=1&ct=title


----------



## hoth17

of course i meant how well does it work lol. its a fan. so its better than corsair's ram fans?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoth17* 
of course i meant how well does it work lol. its a fan. so its better than corsair's ram fans?

Definitely. I had the corsair before and it partially obstructed the airflow. The Spot Cool cools just as well and doesn't affect the airflow to my CPU.


----------



## ElementQKA

mine.


----------



## Y3K

Hell, this thread is still going? damn... scene 06? Record?


----------



## AntiHeroUK

Thank-you to everyone who commented on my rig









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht*


Looks GREAT! 9.75/10!!!! Nice job! How long did it take you to tidy up?


It took me about 20 mins to get it to that stage from how it was previously, but overall it has taken a few hours to get it to how it looks now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


AntiHero, where did you get that fan with the swirly sticker on the centre hub? That, or what fan is it that has it?

Nice job too.


The fan came with the CPU cooler (Nexus HOC-9000.) I am not sure of the particular model of the fan though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


AntiHeroUK that is amazing! 10/10!! Btw from one of your pics i can see your RAM, and it looks liek its got the ATI logo on it...am i blind or is it really there?



Yes, it does indeed have the ATI logo on it. It's the OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 ATI CrossFire Edition.

I had a suggestion on another forum to move the 24 pin connector across so I had a quick go at it and ended up with this:


----------



## wire

AntiHero UK 10/10. It's perfect.

Here is mine.


----------



## mentholmoose

wire, 9/10. The only thing I would suggest is to sleeve the cable on the intake fan.

EDIT: I've got the same case; I'll see if I can post mine soon.


----------



## Fishinfan

I spent some time on my rig today.

Before:









After:









What can I do about the p4 wire(I think that's what it's called)that's going over the motherboard and the power to the pci,and the cpu fan?


----------



## scottath

run it under the gfx card like what you have done with the molex cable - and pull the molex tight also


----------



## 98uk

Dear god Fishinfan, get some cable sleeves!

Here is mine:


----------



## JerseyDubbin

zip tie the satas together along with the other wires around them and it will clean up the bottom of your case nicely IMO


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*


I spent some time on my rig today.

Before:









After:









What can I do about the p4 wire(I think that's what it's called)that's going over the motherboard and the power to the pci,and the cpu fan?


couldt ry running it under the mobo tray?


----------



## Slobodan600




----------



## Logit

Above,6-10







try turning hdds other way round


----------



## Fishinfan

@JerseyDubbin:No the wire isn't long enough.

Does anyone know where I can get an extension for the p4 wire?


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*


Does anyone know where I can get an extension for the p4 wire?


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/32...?tl=g44c34s276


----------



## vuxdu

Before:









Now:


----------



## wire

@ vuxdu - 10/10


----------



## vuxdu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
@ vuxdu - 10/10

thanks


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vuxdu* 
Before:









Now:









10/10


----------



## go4life

@ vuxdu 9,5/10! That is very good!


----------



## diligenthunter

The back up.

Any room for improvement?


----------



## whe3ls

your ide cable isnt hooked up lol


----------



## diligenthunter

Its kinda hidden under the audio card.


----------



## Retrospekt

7.5/10

Needs some improvement. Turn the hdd's around and hide the cables inside the cage.

Mine:


----------



## MCBrown.CA

As you may notice I sacrificed my optical drive bays to the god of cooling...

All fan/PCI-E/front panel cables into the mobo are sleeved UV blue,
mobo power cables sleeved black, satas are UV orange.


----------



## Retrospekt

9/10

UV looks sweet.


----------



## eRazorzEDGE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
As you may notice I sacrificed my optical drive bays to the god of cooling...

All fan/PCI-E/front panel cables into the mobo are sleeved UV blue,
mobo power cables sleeved black, satas are UV orange.










cooling over cleanliness i say.... 8/10

and does every1 base their ratings on hiding the cables or just how organized they r?


----------



## Arakasi

Ive flashed my pics around a few posts here on OCN, its about time i posted in here where it officially belongs.

Before:

















After


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Its kinda hidden under the audio card.


aw thats pretty sweet


----------



## Aawa

yes i know there is no vid card (it is onboard) or no ram on the mobo. It was a build for a friend that isn't a gamer. It is an e7200 with the gigabyte g31 mobo in an antec 300 using stock everything and no case mod.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

mmm testbench


----------



## lamboman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eRazorzEDGE* 
cooling over cleanliness i say.... 8/10

and does every1 base their ratings on hiding the cables or just how organized they r?

Organization. In fact, I might even prefer it if every cable was showing, but expertly routed (take a look at some boutique systems as the kind of thing I mean. Easily done yourself, of course, if you are willing to put a bit more time into it).


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lamboman*


Organization. In fact, I might even prefer it if every cable was showing, but expertly routed (take a look at some boutique systems as the kind of thing I mean. Easily done yourself, of course, if you are willing to put a bit more time into it).


You mean like this one?


----------



## Retrospekt

I've posted mine twice now and yet to get it rated...

What's the point of a "rate" thread if no one does it.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


I've posted mine twice now and yet to get it rated...

What's the point of a "rate" thread if no one does it.


Same here man







.

9.5/10 for ^


----------



## go4life

I did get mine rated at least! I got some new watercooling btw







so I will post a new shot soon!


----------



## Deism

Hmm mine's in the process, first build and so far 10+ hours into mods/holes/cables. I'd really like to get some opinions so pic's may be ready within the day!

I even returned my CD drive and opted for a Sata drive and spent $50 more cause I couldn't route the IDE cable well enough ...


----------



## JerseyDubbin

could have just gotten a round IDE cable lol


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


yes i know there is no vid card (it is onboard) or no ram on the mobo. It was a build for a friend that isn't a gamer. It is an e7200 with the gigabyte g31 mobo in an antec 300 using stock everything and no case mod.


I give it an 8/10. You did a good job on hiding the cables on an unmodded case. If you drill a few holes you can make the case look very clean.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ILOVEPOTtery*


mmm testbench


4/10.

There are many ways to keep a test bench clean. Like getting something to put the mobo on and routing the wires through it. A small desk could work or something like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


You mean like this one?



















It's hard to tell in that pic. From what I can see you putting sleeving on some of the cables and never put heatshrink on.

I really can't make anything out in that pic.


----------



## systemaxd

I have done a decent job i would say especially due to the space i have to work with and number of hardware parts to have a home for







And to put into perception the size of the case the psu is 7.6" long

5 of 7 slots are in use
9 of 10 drive bays are in use 
And dont worry about the black cable straps for the hoes they are tight on the hoses.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

not bad i'd give it a 6.5-7/10

what are you running in the loop kinda looks like milk or umm phallic juice..









nice work


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


not bad i'd give it a 6.5-7/10

what are you running in the loop kinda looks like milk or umm phallic juice..









nice work










It is just distilled water and it is a white film that covers the side walls of the tubing, does not come that way but forms over time, possibly nature of the $1/ft tubing







Hot water doent get rid of it, vinegar does, as does a paper towel shoved down the tube.


----------



## SeanEE89

There are some amazing examples in here.


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *systemaxd* 
It is just distilled water and it is a white film that covers the side walls of the tubing, does not come that way but forms over time, possibly nature of the $1/ft tubing







Hot water doent get rid of it, vinegar does, as does a paper towel shoved down the tube.

um.. thats some expensive crappy tubing..

http://petrastechshop.com/7id5odmagepu.html

cheap, extremely tight fit over 1/2" bards, and 99% of the watercooling enthusiasts would recommend it.

im using the same tubing w/ dyed water for about a year already non stop and no cleaning and its never gotten dirty.

also hows your loop like? i cant tell if you have another rad but if your trying to cool a cpu and 2 8800gtx's w/ just 1 2x80mm rad your insane lol plus that rad kills the flow like crazy as well as most of those t lines....

just some friendly advice


----------



## nigel

lol mine is a mess but it is a open case design.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

*I ended up tinting the back and bottom of the acrylic to help hide the other molex ends and other wires behind the motherboard. I was going to cut them off/shorten the wires as needed but thought this case isn't for me and the owner might want to add something else down the line. *


----------



## wire

CRZYSTNG - for an acrylic case, 10/10


----------



## KarmaKiller

CRZYSTNG, that's some very nice work! +Rep for you!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
um.. thats some expensive crappy tubing..

http://petrastechshop.com/7id5odmagepu.html

cheap, extremely tight fit over 1/2" bards, and 99% of the watercooling enthusiasts would recommend it.

im using the same tubing w/ dyed water for about a year already non stop and no cleaning and its never gotten dirty.

also hows your loop like? i cant tell if you have another rad but if your trying to cool a cpu and 2 8800gtx's w/ just 1 2x80mm rad your insane lol plus that rad kills the flow like crazy as well as most of those t lines....

just some friendly advice









I use masterkleer 1/2 to







A little tight to fit on the MCP655 but it works^^
And systemmaxd, PLEASE get a 3x120 rad, ATLEAST..


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


um.. thats some expensive crappy tubing..

http://petrastechshop.com/7id5odmagepu.html

cheap, extremely tight fit over 1/2" bards, and 99% of the watercooling enthusiasts would recommend it.

im using the same tubing w/ dyed water for about a year already non stop and no cleaning and its never gotten dirty.

also hows your loop like? i cant tell if you have another rad but if your trying to cool a cpu and 2 8800gtx's w/ just 1 2x80mm rad your insane lol plus that rad kills the flow like crazy as well as most of those t lines....

just some friendly advice










Ive head a lot about the 7/16" tubing and it sounds good and all but i just prefer to stay with 1/2"ID 3/4" OD is the tubing i got. Loop goes

pump -> 240 rad(heatrercore)->stinger V8 ->2x80mm rad (which has 3/8"fittings) GPU1 ->GPU2-> "T"- line (actually use a "Y") back to pump which has a drain line off of it to back of case you can see.

Other part of the loop you couldnt see in original picts i had
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....8&d=1217814138

Edit. The tubing i have can bend 180 degrees no kinking in about 4-5" just eye balled it didnt measure.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

THX guys


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemaxd*


Ive head a lot about the 7/16" tubing and it sounds good and all but i just prefer to stay with 1/2"ID 3/4" OD is the tubing i got. Loop goes

pump -> 240 rad(heatrercore)->stinger V8 ->2x80mm rad (which has 3/8"fittings) GPU1 ->GPU2-> "T"- line (actually use a "Y") back to pump which has a drain line off of it to back of case you can see.

Other part of the loop you couldnt see in original picts i had
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....8&d=1217814138

Edit. The tubing i have can bend 180 degrees no kinking in about 4-5" just eye balled it didnt measure.


dont want 2 get detailed here 2 get off topic, but make a thread in the w/c section w/ that info and your pic and you will see what the other watercoolers and I have to say about it. i seriously would reconsider that setup.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *systemaxd* 
I have done a decent job i would say especially due to the space i have to work with and number of hardware parts to have a home for







And to put into perception the size of the case the psu is 7.6" long

5 of 7 slots are in use
9 of 10 drive bays are in use
And dont worry about the black cable straps for the hoes they are tight on the hoses.

You are a heavy user... that defines crowded. 7/10 after consideration of how much stuff you have in there.


----------



## BlackHoleSun

How about mine?


----------



## whe3ls

8/10


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSun* 
How about mine?










Very nice, but I would try stashing some of those sata cables. Maybe between the drives or under the mobo. But nonetheless, 8.5/10.


----------



## BlackHoleSun

Thanks!!

I would have given myself a 7/10 so this makes me happy!


----------



## whe3ls

get some 90 degree sata cables that would help clean things up


----------



## .Style

^^ 8/10 very nicely done

Heres mine...










Imma get a new corsair psu soon so ill clean it then


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSun*


How about mine?











or maybe turning your hd's around so you can hide all the cables?

right now i give it a 6.5/10 make things more uniform and less of a ball of wires around those hd's


----------



## mentholmoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


^^ 8/10 very nicely done

Heres mine...










Imma get a new corsair psu soon so ill clean it then










Not bad, say, 6/10. I suggest you move the lower hard drive up to right below the upper hard drive.

Here's mine, in the case:









And then out of the case:


----------



## .Style

7/10 for you ^^

But why do you say put it close to the other hdd? They both get hot so i thought a little breathing room would help them....


----------



## Logit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
^^ 8/10 very nicely done

Heres mine...










Imma get a new corsair psu soon so ill clean it then










Now to bad i would have to say 6-10 aswell


----------



## mentholmoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


7/10 for you ^^

But why do you say put it close to the other hdd? They both get hot so i thought a little breathing room would help them....


It likely won't matter that much, honestly, and it'll be easier to hide the cables.


----------



## .design

Just re-did mine











And the back


----------



## wigseryc

Tidy.

Have you ever thought of putting another fan in the floor of your case? Maybe swapping the front one to that position? Surely it'd bring much more cool air in, without the HD cage being in the way...?


----------



## Logit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.design* 
Just re-did mine











And the back




6/10 looks like more wires could be shifted though


----------



## Slappa

Heres Mine. Fan thats sitting there is temp.


----------



## pbasil1

Heres mine from some time ago...


----------



## aznkorean

^^
9/10 at least.



Screwed up making the holes because the 24pin didn't fit







. I might be able to squeeze it in, meh I'll try it the next time I mod my case. And the power to the cpu was too short to go through the back







.


----------



## go4life

pbasil 10/10 nice! aznkorean 7/10


----------



## Monst3r

pbasil 10/10 clean as!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here she is. shes a bit sloppy right now


----------



## go4life

gfead 8,5/10


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i know my main wire is killing me. it wouldnt reach if it was under the tray and i cant hide it any other way. im making a blue cover for it some day so you cant see it.


----------



## go4life

yeah that would be nice!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

im working on it lol. my girl just moved to vegas for college so its back to modding.


----------



## go4life

hehe







nice^^


----------



## .Style

College..thats what she telling you


----------



## .design

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Tidy.

Have you ever thought of putting another fan in the floor of your case? Maybe swapping the front one to that position? Surely it'd bring much more cool air in, without the HD cage being in the way...?


Just did that, gonna order 3 more fans and a tuniq later on. 1 Intake front, 1 Extra outtake at the top, and 1 for on my tuniq









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Logit*


6/10 looks like more wires could be shifted though


Hehe im feeling you, had some more time today and slightly re-did it


----------



## Afroman

Nice cables .design, 9/10 GJ.

Just finished a lil' summer mod.


----------



## riko99

Heres mine not the greatest but had to cut steel and my dremel didnt like doing it lol.


















Btw this is my first build and also my first mods/cable management attempt.


----------



## Afroman

Sweet paint job riko. I'll give the cables a 9/10.

I gave up on using a dremel and used a jigsaw, was gunna take way too long otherwise.


----------



## go4life

@ design 7,5/10
@ afroman 9/10
@ riko 8,5/10

Well done everyone







will finish my watercooling this weekend! So there will be some new pics from me


----------



## Afroman

Sweet ^


----------



## go4life

Wohoo







now im done with my watercooling







but now I cant find my cable to transfer the pics to my pc







damn it...


----------



## gtz

Decided to work on my wire management. Not the greatest but better than before.

Before


After


----------



## go4life

gtz 7/10. That g-card cooler really destroys the pic! Looks like a black box or something


----------



## Marin

Picture only shows the top part because it is...

a.) a cropped panorama shot (consists of three images)

b.) the part that I am focusing on keeping clean, so this is what I want rated.


----------



## go4life

Looks cool Marin! 8,5/10


----------



## Afroman

I can't really make out how good the cabe management is Marin, so I'll rate the pretty sunset colours. 9.5/10


----------



## darklighthim

Here is my cable management which looks worse in this pic than it actually is

Excuse the extremly terrible Pic as it was taken on a mobile since i've not got my camera handy but i'll post a better pic tommorow when its light and i have my camera.


----------



## jarble

bad post


----------



## gtz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
gtz 7/10. That g-card cooler really destroys the pic! Looks like a black box or something









Yeah I feel the vid card cooler and my hard drive are what killing me. But I gotta love my 8800 temps, high 30's and low 40's idle and the max temp I have seen it hit is 57 degrees.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


Yeah I feel the vid card cooler and my hard drive are what killing me. But I gotta love my 8800 temps, high 30's and low 40's idle and the max temp I have seen it hit is 57 degrees.


that is nice!







but damn ugly this cooler!

But it was good except for that


----------



## go4life

*Now im done with my system! check it out!





















*
*http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...oling-56k.html*


----------



## darklighthim

Here is some better pics of my cables, not the best since my PSU has a really short 24pin which can't be tucked behind or it won't reach the motherboard connector and it also has fairly short molex connectors but overall fairly tidy where it needs to be.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklighthim*


Here is some better pics of my cables, not the best since my PSU has a really short 24pin which can't be tucked behind or it won't reach the motherboard connector and it also has fairly short molex connectors but overall fairly tidy where it needs to be.




















6/10, time to cut some holes in the case no?


----------



## jarble

beforAttachment 81686
still workinAttachment 81684
more as I work


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ Keep going, it's getting better.

My little home server (made from spare parts, lol)

http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver1.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver2.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver3.JPG

Note: Yes, I know I forgot to fix the CPUfan cable. It's no longer jumbled up like that, it's properly twisted and zip-tied.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


^ Keep going, it's getting better.

My little home server (made from spare parts, lol)

http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver1.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver2.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver3.JPG

Note: Yes, I know I forgot to fix the CPUfan cable. It's no longer jumbled up like that, it's properly twisted and zip-tied.










RAPE ME!

EDIT: *RATE (keeping for amusement!)


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


RAPE ME!

EDIT: *RATE (keeping for amusement!)

















Fail

You never edited you post

If you did it says last edited by and the time at the bottom of the post


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Fail

You never edited you post

If you did it says last edited by and the time at the bottom of the post


Wrong, if you edit right away, it just changes. If I had entered a reason, it'd have said the time, or if I had editted it five minutes later, it'd have said the time.

EDIT see?


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSun*


How about mine?











Is that milk in there?


----------



## Nostrano

anybody can type

EDIT in their post


----------



## sabermetrics

^yeah... thats what I thought

EDIT: Just trying to see if it works


----------



## Shin2k35

Before I get to my cables here's my monitor and my very messy desk which I need to clean. You can see tobacco pouches here. My wage slip (co-op). Unwinning lottery tickets (I don't buy that many, honest) a hair tie, because I have shoulder length manly locks of hair. The tin contains assortments of screws and bits and bobs for PC's. My router is just visible and my Creative 2.1 is also seen here.



Overclock.net as seen by me



The top of my 8800GT. One of them is missin/on loan. Also there's my XtremeGamer card.



TRUE, RAM, DVD drives



My case as seen without a light on it.

So, what do you think? I managed to get ALL my SATA cables to be unseen and tucked well and truely away. The PCI-E power cables seem to be onavoidable and I would like to get the DVD drive cables to be tidied away. The only way I can think of doing that is to route them over the top of the DVD drive from the front, towards the back where they slot in.

This is also like, my 5th rearrange. Chuffed with this one.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
anybody can type

EDIT in their post

Yeah, they can. I guess if you're skeptical enough, you can find flaws in anything. Sucks to live that kind of life, though. Have fun with it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
^yeah... thats what I thought

EDIT: Just trying to see if it works

Indeed it do.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shin2k35* 


Before I get to my cables here's my monitor and my very messy desk which I need to clean. You can see tobacco pouches here. My wage slip (co-op). Unwinning lottery tickets (I don't buy that many, honest) a hair tie, because I have shoulder length manly locks of hair. The tin contains assortments of screws and bits and bobs for PC's. My router is just visible and my Creative 2.1 is also seen here.



Overclock.net as seen by me



The top of my 8800GT. One of them is missin/on loan. Also there's my XtremeGamer card.



TRUE, RAM, DVD drives



My case as seen without a light on it.

So, what do you think? I managed to get ALL my SATA cables to be unseen and tucked well and truely away. The PCI-E power cables seem to be onavoidable and I would like to get the DVD drive cables to be tidied away. The only way I can think of doing that is to route them over the top of the DVD drive from the front, towards the back where they slot in.

This is also like, my 5th rearrange. Chuffed with this one.

The only thing I see wrong is the CD drive cables. Maybe heatshrinking your cables would make 'em look a lot better.


----------



## jarble

beforAttachment 81743
pretty much doneAttachment 81744


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


beforAttachment 81743
pretty much doneAttachment 81744










Not bad, not bad. I'd concentrate on the cables on the left side of the picture: either heat shrink them or twist them. It looks cleaner that way. Try some Zip ties for cables that are too long. Right now: 7.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


My little home server (made from spare parts, lol)

http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver1.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver2.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/fileserver3.JPG

Note: Yes, I know I forgot to fix the CPUfan cable. It's no longer jumbled up like that, it's properly twisted and zip-tied.










I still need a rating, like I asked for before I was so rudely interrupted.


----------



## Nostrano

Cry about it, if you used tags correctly it would be easier for people to rate it


----------



## nbrider88

^ Xyro TR1 ^ I would say 9/10. Looks good.

This below is mine, it was A LOT worse with a non-modular PSU.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



I still need a rating, like I asked for before I was so rudely interrupted.










8.8


----------



## EricM9104

@nbrider88 7/10

Here's mine... lol.. (click for full)


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is some updated pics of my baby. this is a modded rocketfish thats getting a mirror put on the top of the false floor. shes a bit dusty right now but still sexy. and the hole in the side panel is for modders mesh to keep the GPUs cool


----------



## Xyro TR1

10/10, but fix that one fan wire for the front panel. LOVE the blue meshing!!!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
10/10, but fix that one fan wire for the front panel. LOVE the blue meshing!!!

im going to put mesh wire cover on all the fan wires and secure them to the case for a clean look. i still have alot to do


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
im going to put mesh wire cover on all the fan wires and secure them to the case for a clean look. i still have alot to do

Alright, you're on the right track!


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
6/10, time to cut some holes in the case no?









Time to switch back to my ANTEC P190 so i can start modding the case i'm using right now and get a better PSU that has more connections and longer ones that actually fit nicely rather than having a streched 24 pin cable.


----------



## diligenthunter

Okay did some rewiring, whatcha think now?


----------



## .Style

Holy crap thats clean..but also WOW at the amount of hd's you have!!!


----------



## KC_Flip

Please delete.


----------



## go4life

nice cables







but where is the cables?:O


----------



## KC_Flip

Please delete.


----------



## .Style

My pro tip........Get a new cable management friendly case


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

*BEFORE:


















AFTER:

























*


----------



## Aawa

Well i replaced my 8800gts's and put in my gtx 260. I thought the cable job was better than it was, but i noticed that the fan power cables and control cables are very noticeable. When i pull my PC apart to dust it in a few weeks, I am gonna correct that. The new spot cooler also makes the case look more cluttered.

With the evga 8800gts 512mb vid cards









With the evga gtx 260 (soon to be sli'd)


----------



## wierdo124

7/10 for anthony

7/10 for Aawa


----------



## ErBall

I've critiqued way too many here not to have mine up.

I can't take a photo to save my life.


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


I've critiqued way too many here not to have mine up.

I can't take a photo to save my life. 










Amazing. 10/10. But also partially unfair because of the micro-ATX.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_N_T_H_O_N_Y*


Amazing. 10/10. But also partially unfair because of the micro-ATX.


Looks like an ATX board to me. That's what a full-ATX looks like when stuck into a behemoth like the Rocketfish


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


Looks like an ATX board to me. That's what a full-ATX looks like when stuck into a behemoth like the Rocketfish










same thats a full


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


I've critiqued way too many here not to have mine up.

I can't take a photo to save my life. 










whats that side panel i have been looking for a window


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


I've critiqued way too many here not to have mine up.

I can't take a photo to save my life. 










I forgot to ask:

Is that an aftermarket Lian Li window or did you mod your own? If it's pre-made, where did you decide to get it from?


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


I forgot to ask:

Is that an aftermarket Lian Li window or did you mod your own? If it's pre-made, where did you decide to get it from?


yeah same i want one


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zu903* 
same thats a full

Wow, really? it looks tiny in that case... sorry for the mistake.


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_N_T_H_O_N_Y* 
Wow, really? it looks tiny in that case... sorry for the mistake.

the rocketfish is huge


----------



## tibor28

Well here is my rig, finnaly cleaned up









*Before: *









*Stage 1*








*
AND FINAL!* *This is the best as i can make it with my non-modular PSU:*


----------



## Marin

You aren't running your RAM in dual channel. Keep the ram in the same colored slot.


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


You aren't running your RAM in dual channel. Keep the ram in the same colored slot.


lol didnt know that, thx for that. But will anything improve? Its runnning at 1036mhz and 4gb is recognized. Going to change it right now anyways.
Rep+


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
I've critiqued way too many here not to have mine up.

I can't take a photo to save my life.









well 9/10, you haven`t showed the rest of case...


----------



## monstersids

Hi im new here and this is mine.


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

very nice 8.5/10


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monstersids* 
Hi im new here and this is mine.


































clean off your psu! its filthy with fingerprints!!!


----------



## jarble

this about as far as im going to get till I get heatsrink tubing 
beforAttachment 82219Attachment 82220
workinAttachment 82221
doneAttachment 82222Attachment 82223

what do yall think?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *monstersids*


Hi im new here and this is mine.



































very good







clean the psu, tuck some cables and you've got a winner







8.8


----------



## ze2o




----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

9/10 for ze2o


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_N_T_H_O_N_Y* 
9/10 for ze2o

I agree too. He just needs to clean up the top bunch of wires a bit.


----------



## LuminatX

ugh mines so bad.. ill post in a sec lol, i wonder if i knew how to clean them up if i'd get better temps..


----------



## LuminatX

there she blows...
or doesn't -_-
dont mind the jumbled mess of cables outside my case as well lol


----------



## pbasil1

lol, is there ANY cable management...? lol


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminatX* 
there she blows...
or doesn't -_-
dont mind the jumbled mess of cables outside my case as well lol

It is a mess, but I think with an hour of work, you can get that looking pretty nice. Good luck


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbasil1* 
lol, is there ANY cable management...? lol

ya see.. they are all on the right side!!







lmao.. and a few zip-ties..
thats gotta count for like a 2 or 3


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
It is a mess, but I think with an hour of work, you can get that looking pretty nice. Good luck









umm ya with me.. that hour will turn into a full day cause ill have to figure out what connections go to what after i unplug everything lol


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricM9104* 

Here's mine... lol.. (click for full)



hmmm?


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricM9104* 
hmmm?

8/10?


----------



## diligenthunter

Okay i dont think i can get it any cleaner than this.


----------



## dskina

^ 80mm fans in the floor vent?


----------



## jarble

10/10 very nice


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


^ 80mm fans in the floor vent?


Heh didn't notice how much extra crap that picture included until i posted it, 3 100mm fans to be exact


----------



## jarble

=o


----------



## diligenthunter

Took 2 days more or less.

Think this is one of the cleanest TT Armors out there?


----------



## dasparx

Folding rig pic:


----------



## stumped

re size, much?


----------



## go4life

atleast we see it lol


----------



## superk

side view, window off










You dont see them when looking into the case, but here are some hidden wires










and the back, where ive got it all hidden and tie-wrapped so I can still close my rear panel.. YES I CAN CLOSE THE REAR PANEL!


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Okay i dont think i can get it any cleaner than this.




























doood. Do you have case fans in your floor vent


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Wire management ftl


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


doood. Do you have case fans in your floor vent


...lol

That is pretty cool. And i may just steal that idea.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Well shoot i thought that my wire management was darned good until i stumbled across this...

Looks like its time to bust out the dremel/screwdriver again...


----------



## nafljhy

here are my rigs.

my Dell:









and Valkrie:


----------



## William151515

hows this? , recently awhile back did some good cable managment


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


doood. Do you have case fans in your floor vent



Ha yeah my vent gets the least air in the house and i didn't want one of those ugly units above the vent, so i zip tied 3 100mm fans in a row, put them on a fan controller then hooked it up with a ac to dc power pack.

William151515: Good start but plenty of room for improvement, try hidding cables under your motherboard and behind your hard drive cage and run your 4 pin between your graphics card and your motherboard.

nafljhy: Valkrie looks amazing think you could pull the sata cables down and outta the way more?
For your dell feel like taking your fans off and spinning them so you cant see the cables? other wise great job on both.


----------



## Monst3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


here are my rigs.

my Dell:









and Valkrie:










Loving the res


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


here are my rigs.

and Valkrie:










What size sleeving did you use for your PSU cables?


----------



## pioneerisloud

How about somebody rate my latest addition?


----------



## go4life

^ 8/10


----------



## William151515

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


William151515: Good start but plenty of room for improvement, try hidding cables under your motherboard and behind your hard drive cage and run your 4 pin between your graphics card and your motherboard.



yes my cables are hidden behind the hard drive cage area, the ones u see at the bottom are the ones i can't move anywhere, but it used to be allot worse then it is now, i can't adjust the 4pin atx connection without having to take my CPU cooler off and i am not doing that anytime soon took me hours to allign the damn thing to the CPU lol - nothing i can do about the IDE DVD RW cable lol, so yea i think its rather good cable managment
air flow is good, and temps are low for the pc hardware


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklighthim*


Here is some better pics of my cables, not the best since my PSU has a really short 24pin which can't be tucked behind or it won't reach the motherboard connector and it also has fairly short molex connectors but overall fairly tidy where it needs to be.




















Sleeve it if the cables are short... do something this looks terrible! sorry bro as this is just average!

PS - your ODD wont work until you plug it back in... so 4/10 for submitting a PC thats not totally wired up! 
And I hope you dont run system with all the expansion slots covered? Or with vid card not secured???


----------



## Sgtbash

Very meh, but its kk in my eyes.(cable managment in this thing is Ridiculous)


----------



## timw4mail

My Rig... (Do they make round SCSI cables?)








http://www.overclock.net/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/17023/ppuser/71913


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
My Rig... (Do they make round SCSI cables?)

i think so


----------



## gtz

Well I decided to flip my hard drive backwards to try to hide some wires. I also put some wires below the motherboard but you really can't notice them. Also my coolviva pro fan died on my vid card so back to stock.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
How about somebody rate my latest addition?

90 degree sata cables and a can of compressed air could give you a 9/10


----------



## ace25

first timer here! hope you guys like it...




























big thanks to CattleRustler and tjharlow!! (http://www.youtube.com/user/tjharlow)


----------



## gtz

Nice man, love the case.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
90 degree sata cables and a can of compressed air could give you a 9/10









Believe it or not, that's AFTER a can of compressed air!! Everything in that rig is NEW except board, CPU, RAM, and HSF. And even then, the CPU is new to me. And I had thought about 90 degree SATA cables, but I couldn't run them under the mobo (I tried with the regular ones). So 90 degree cables probably wouldn't have worked too well anyway. I'm personally impressed with the outcome of it though







.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Believe it or not, that's AFTER a can of compressed air!! Everything in that rig is NEW except board, CPU, RAM, and HSF. And even then, the CPU is new to me. And I had thought about 90 degree SATA cables, but I couldn't run them under the mobo (I tried with the regular ones). So 90 degree cables probably wouldn't have worked too well anyway. I'm personally impressed with the outcome of it though







.

Its a very clean layout i have to admit. I can't think of anyway to improve that, great job.

What do you think of mine?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Its a very clean layout i have to admit. I can't think of anyway to improve that, great job.

*What do you think of mine?*

I'd personally give yours an 8.5/10. Looks absolutely GREAT, but I have a few minor nitpicks myself.

Where's your front panel connectors? I can't give a proper rating without those, I mean, c'mon! Who wants to open their case just to turn on their rig?
Try to get longer SATA cables and run them underneath the motherboard like you did with all the power cabling. That way you don't see 4 black cables just stretching right across there







.
Other than those two complaints, it looks VERY nice. I'm not a big fan of the "tape" on the back.....but if it works, right?


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I'd personally give yours an 8.5/10. Looks absolutely GREAT, but I have a few minor nitpicks myself.

Where's your front panel connectors? I can't give a proper rating without those, I mean, c'mon! Who wants to open their case just to turn on their rig?
Try to get longer SATA cables and run them underneath the motherboard like you did with all the power cabling. That way you don't see 4 black cables just stretching right across there







.
Other than those two complaints, it looks VERY nice. I'm not a big fan of the "tape" on the back.....but if it works, right?

Heh that's exactly what i had planned on doing, great mines and all that. Its taped for that very reason, i was low on zip ties so i figured im gonna change this is in a week ill make it perfect then.

I never turn the thing off so i didn't see the point and keeping the power cable.

You dont know by chance where i could pick up a power cable with six sata conects on it do you?

Much like this one

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/50...tomizable.html

Wow from newegg 8 sata cables, 24 bucks, shipping for just those sata cables 22 bucks!!!


----------



## Sgtbash

But what do you think of mine on the other page ???


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
But what do you think of mine on the other page ???

For what your working with its pretty good.

Tips from what i can see, on the back you have a single molex cable , why not switch that with the one going to your mother board,

run your I/O panel cables behind your motherboard

and if you have and zip ties clean up those sata cables.


----------



## Sgtbash

Ta bud will do


----------



## Flaminsteve0

All the other on this thread have shamed me into attempting cable management, I tried to hide them the best i could. Any tips would be cool...








Sorry bout the craptastic camera phone photo (cant find cable for my digital camera)


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flaminsteve0* 
All the other on this thread have shamed me into attempting cable management, I tried to hide them the best i could. Any tips would be cool...








Sorry bout the craptastic camera phone photo (cant find cable for my digital camera)

Try running your 4 pin between your CPU heat sink and your power supply.

Zip tie those loose power cables together.

I don't know if there's room but if you could run those power cables behind the hard drive cage.

If you could take a picture of the backside of the case i could get a better idea of what we have to work with here.

It's a solid start though.


----------



## dead_j0ker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Okay i dont think i can get it any cleaner than this.










Very nice! open up your pci brackets and throw an 80 mm fan in there, and where are your front panel connectors


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker* 
Very nice! open up your pci brackets and throw an 80 mm fan in there, and where are your front panel connectors 

After taking that picture i have removed all my pci covers.
My motherboard has a power button and reset on it, so as I rarely turn it off I didn't see the need for my front panel.


----------



## dead_j0ker

Oh that's pretty sweet then, I hate them connectors....I've got mine pretty well covered now.


----------



## Flaminsteve0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Try running your 4 pin between your CPU heat sink and your power supply.

Zip tie those loose power cables together.

I don't know if there's room but if you could run those power cables behind the hard drive cage.

If you could take a picture of the backside of the case i could get a better idea of what we have to work with here.

It's a solid start though.

Thanks for having a look







heres the Backside of the case










I tried to run them all round the back but theres a beam across the top of the case that means that sata cables etc have to go round the front. any ideas?.
Thanks..


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flaminsteve0* 
Thanks for having a look







heres the Backside of the case

I tried to run them all round the back but theres a beam across the top of the case that means that sata cables etc have to go round the front. any ideas?.
Thanks..









Hmm I'd move the hdd up to just below your dvd drive.

There is a nice bit of space behind the psu to hide excess wires.

Try and run cables closer to the motherboard tray.

You've got a gray cable on the bottom of your motherboard try and run it behind the board itself.


----------



## Flaminsteve0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Hmm I'd move the hdd up to just below your dvd drive.

There is a nice bit of space behind the psu to hide excess wires.

Try and run cables closer to the motherboard tray.

You've got a gray cable on the bottom of your motherboard try and run it behind the board itself.

awesome...Thanks mate , for the ideas, Ill try do them soon and get pics up







.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

before








after










What ya think


----------



## 3XPeriment

Good Job dude! Looks great. +rep. 9.5/10 from me. Just one question. Where's the RAM? lol.


----------



## 3XPeriment

What do you guys think?


----------



## go4life

XfreerollerX 10/10








3XPeriment first pic 9/10, second 7/10


----------



## LuminatX

Ok so don't laugh at my ****ty cable management.. cause it looks like theres a significant lack there of, compared to everyone elses, but this is the first time ive ever even tried this, considering i had someone else put it all together and they did a ****ty job lol..

BEFORE









AFTER









any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminatX* 
Ok so don't laugh at my ****ty cable management.. cause it looks like theres a significant lack there of, compared to everyone elses, but this is the first time ive ever even tried this, considering i had someone else put it all together and they did a ****ty job lol..

any help would be greatly appreciated.

Wow this is gonna be a toughie.

from what i can see you have 2 ide dvd drives, 2 ide hard drives and one sata drive correct?

If you could give me the model number of your power supply.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Wow this is gonna be a toughie.

from what i can see you have 2 ide dvd drives, 2 ide hard drives and one sata drive correct?

If you could give me the model number of your power supply.

-This is correct.

and as for the model number i'll have to check, but I want to get a new one, cause I believe the fan burnt out in this one, and it constantly over heats and gets so hot that you can barely even touch it, and i believe this is a major reason why my computer's temp is so high.


----------



## LuminatX

Here it is.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


-This is correct.

and as for the model number i'll have to check, but I want to get a new one, cause I believe the fan burnt out in this one, and it constantly over heats and gets so hot that you can barely even touch it, and i believe this is a major reason why my computer's temp is so high.


Thats worry, dieing power supply's are a danger to your entire system.

Depending on how much you can spend, some choices

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...371&CatId=1079

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...717&CatId=1079

IMO a power supply is the one are that should never be skimped one.

I had hoped on finding a list of cables that are on that psu but i was unable to.

The lower 2 hdd can be mounted further in the cage i believe, that would make things a little better.

Where is the lower sata hd getting power from?


----------



## LuminatX

luckily for me, someone in my city has CoolerMaster PSU but 25$, so if they'll sell me it, ill get that.. if not ill just go with that ThermalTake PurePower one you reccomended.
http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-se...QAdIdZ62157719

as for the whole power ordeal, gimmie one sec.
ok here is how it looks...
beside the red cable is another connector that runs up to the PSU


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


luckily for me, someone in my city has CoolerMaster PSU but 25$, so if they'll sell me it, ill get that.. if not ill just go with that ThermalTake PurePower one you reccomended.
http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-se...QAdIdZ62157719

as for the whole power ordeal, gimmie one sec.
ok here is how it looks...
beside the red cable is another connector that runs up to the PSU


Wow nice pic









Okay, swap those harddrives so that the sata is in the upper cage by it self and the ide are in the lower by them selves, and drop the dvd drives down one slot each.

The excess fan cable from your cpu fan tuck that under the motherboard.


----------



## LuminatX

Ok so, heres what my bays look like








so your wanting me to move my DVD drive to the bottom and my CD drive down 1 slot, correct?

as for switching the SATA and IDE drive, ill take a look at that a lil later.

and for the nice pics its because i have a Digital SLR camera which was too expensive lmao


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


Ok so, heres what my bays look like

so your wanting me to move my DVD drive to the bottom and my CD drive down 1 slot, correct?

as for switching the SATA and IDE drive, ill take a look at that a lil later.

and for the nice pics its because i have a Digital SLR camera which was too expensive lmao


Yup and run the sata power cable behind the hdd cages, then you can hide extra cabling outta the way above the dvd drive.


----------



## aznofazns




----------



## STN71190




----------



## mustkill

rate my cables....

i recently spent 2 hours on this. because there are no cable management faciliteis on my case.. i had to make do with wat i got:









sorry for such big images.. idk how to resize


----------



## eni

Rate my... lack of cables








Not entirely sure if this lives up to anyones standards, seeing as there are some REALLY nice rigs in here, and respect to all those with lovely bits and bobs that shine, shiny is always a good thing








I like my computer for two very important reasons, 1. its simple and unassuming, and b. its the first computer i designed, put together and payed for, for myself.
And I'd just like to say that i am new to the forum, and it seems like a really good community.








peace all, eni.


----------



## killerfromsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eni*


Rate my... lack of cables








Not entirely sure if this lives up to anyones standards, seeing as there are some REALLY nice rigs in here, and respect to all those with lovely bits and bobs that shine, shiny is always a good thing








I like my computer for two very important reasons, 1. its simple and unassuming, and b. its the first computer i designed, put together and payed for, for myself.
And I'd just like to say that i am new to the forum, and it seems like a really good community.








peace all, eni.


How hot does your cpu get?








I love shuttle builds, so compact!


----------



## RanGTO

Sup









My softly modded Armor+ case and cable management, and yeah excuse the quality ..


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3XPeriment*


Good Job dude! Looks great. +rep. 9.5/10 from me. Just one question. Where's the RAM? lol.


I was leak testing the rig, but minus RAM and lights, thats what it looks like now

Ill get some updated pics later this week


----------



## eni

@killerfromsky:
Surprisingly, my CPU stays pretty cool, despite the cramped size and the fact its 65nm (couldn't afford 45nm :/).
It usually stays at around the 45 degree mark, but when tested goes up to about 51/53 mark, which is pretty low for a packed Shuttle like this, what with the GeForce 8600 GT keeping the entire box a bit warmer.
and i'm glad you like shuttles, i'm pretty much going to stick with them, although i am designing myself a really powerful gaming rig at the moment, which means i sort of have to go away from the trusty Shuttle, or pay for it in a bigly big bigness way cash wise


----------



## d3v0

^^ Yikes first time I've touched my cables









@ RanGTO: Looks great! You have great options of hiding your cables on the other side of the case, always the best way


----------



## go4life

A little messy in there d3v0! 6/10


----------



## Kyle659

Just finished rewiring my case, first pic is before i rewired.


----------



## ddlyspdr

i kinda like mine. ive tried my best. im just happy i can play games now with my new gfx card!!!1


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ddlyspdr*


i kinda like mine. ive tried my best. im just happy i can play games now with my new gfx card!!!1 










haha you have the same case as me, ill post pics ina bit.


----------



## LuminatX

Ok so considering this was the first time ive ever touched my cables, i think ive done a pretty decent job, at least until i get a new PSU.

BEFORE









HALF WAY









DONE (For now)









DONE(Window On)


----------



## Oscuro

Luminatx: I rate you...a 7.5/10 You've done well with what you currently have, IDE cables, the 4 pin in the middle of the motherboard.

...
My first entry; spent half the day tearing the case apart (All panels off, had to move all the drives, add a drive, remove HSF, fight with non-cooperating cables, go out and buy more zipties and tape, etc), routing cables through areas where it didn't look like they could fit, only to be tripped up by my sata-power adapter for my hard drives (neccessity due to HSF proximity)...need some black conduit to tidy them up. Otherwise, I'm happy.

The Before:









The Aftermath:


----------



## pioneerisloud

Oscuro:
I'd give you an 8/10. Looks good, looks functional







. However you can still see too many wires. However I can't really suggest anything to improve it either given the small form factor case you're using. So I'm kinda stumped here.

Absolutely GREAT improvement before to after though







.


----------



## vis213

rate meh


----------



## go4life

vis213 7/10


----------



## mustkill

My case is Thermaltake Soprano DX

It does not have many options for cable management... no holes, motherboard tray, and no room on the back either.

Here is what i have done, please give comments. It took me 2 hours to get to this point. Thanks in advance and please post your thoughts


----------



## go4life

mustkill 8/10, not to bad


----------



## mustkill

luminatx hide thos wires bro. 
7/10, can be done much better than that~!


----------



## adionik

My bad for the low lighting, anyways here's my junk









Before:

















After:

















Modding the case was a biotch as far as painting goes. Just really time consuming. The main problem i'm having right now is that my VGA's exhaust is right inbetween my HDD...and I have a fan pulling in air inbetween them, so there's probably air crashing and not giving the best temps. My raptor is still 33c thankfully.


----------



## mustkill

nice

but can be better 7.5/10

ur power cables... striaghten them up, and try to hide all ur cables instead of bending them


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adionik*


Modding the case was a biotch as far as painting goes. Just really time consuming. The main problem i'm having right now is that my VGA's exhaust is right inbetween my HDD...and I have a fan pulling in air inbetween them, so there's probably air crashing and not giving the best temps. My raptor is still 33c thankfully.



why dont you move both ur HDD's to the top cage? and put the fan thats in the bottom cage closer in, look at mine above, i got the same case as urs.


----------



## Aden Florian

Adionik = 8.1/10

It looks like you have room to turn those HDD's around. Nice paint job though.

---------------------------------

After watching this thread for months, and spending hours wiring my new rig...

rate my cables:


----------



## eni

Properly nice job Aden Florian, very tidy and it looks like it'd keep itself nice and with all that nice space for the air to flow, especially with all those fans (that top fan is a monster). I can't really find ANY faults with your rig, 9.5 to 10/10.
Oh, and just as an aside, i hate you for your two Visiontek HD 4850's








I say again, really really good job.
peace, eni.


----------



## insignia69

heres mine


----------



## retro77

This one is more for humor, but feel free to rate my cables.

What you see here is a KVM over IP, 3x Dell 2950, Dell SC1435, Dell MD1000, 15" Dell rack mount LCD, Dell 124T 16 tape library, HP Tower server, 2 APC battery backup units.

Oh and I almost forgot the 500G USB sitting on top.


----------



## adionik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


why dont you move both ur HDD's to the top cage? and put the fan thats in the bottom cage closer in, look at mine above, i got the same case as urs.


The lower cage is the only one with the fans, and i'd rather have my HDD's getting constant air then being out of the way.

I don't know where to put the spare PSU cables aside from directly above it, maybe above the DVD-RW.

Thanks for the comments guys









This case is not 100% easy to hide cables with. Next build i'm going with a black P180


----------



## G-Byte

Hey folks,

Well this is my 1st try at cable managing. I suppose it could be better but that might have to wait until I get a better pws, gotta Coolmaster Extreme 500 at the moment. This is a 900 case incase you can't see properly. The power connection for this mobo (m2n-sli) is in a bad place and I think I can run the mobo pwr under the front of the video card. But for now or until I get some suggestions (with links to the extensions I might need?? Hint!!) it will have to do. I got this 5kbe running at [email protected])

half done










1st try


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Hey look, I have RAM in there now!

























--->> This one is HUGE http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/SANY0063.jpg

And this one is bigger http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/SANY0068.jpg


----------



## hxcnero

im fairly proud of my cables. everytime i rearrange them they get better.


----------



## UkuleleGod

Nice Job
7/10
what is the airflow like in that case?
that gtx looks like a tight fit









here is my fail attempt at cabling.
anybody got any ideas on where i could improve?
Sorry about the quality, gotta love camera phones.


----------



## mustkill

try to move the wires to the side.. and dont curl it up in a bunch.. it doesnt look nice


----------



## mustkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Hey look, I have RAM in there now!

























--->> This one is HUGE http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/SANY0063.jpg

And this one is bigger http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/SANY0068.jpg


very sexy!

soz thats all i can say

its very nice

10/10


----------



## hxcnero

lol airflow is horrible.







working on modding it to mount 3 80mm intake fans in the front. and i was amazed that the GTX fit in it too. not a tight fit at all. fits like a glove. and to freeroller. 10/10 very sexy


----------



## XFreeRollerX

@UkuleleGod: Try to tie all the wires together, routing them towards the rear of the case more... all the cables that come off your motherboard should be routed under it... that 20pin ATX Power cable, drill a hole at the top of the mobo tray but under the mobo itself so the wire just goes behind the tray and to the backside of the case, then you can just loop it straight down to the PSU through another hole there... my biggest complain is how your IDE cable sticks out... try to fold it and zip tie it to the case wall or something... same with those power cables... zip ties are godly

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## SmasherBasher

Since there isn't one above me to rate, I'll just cut right to the chase. Got a new case (see my worklog for more). Be gentle. Not much room to do anything with. It's the best it's ever going to be.
















Just to give you an idea, this is how small the case is.


----------



## go4life

@ smasherbasher, I like it! 10/10, I know its really hard to fix in small cases like that!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thx! I have another thread about why my temps are so high and think I just had an epiphany. Notice how half of my HSF is covered by the PSU? I think that could be the problem.


----------



## go4life

problably something like that


----------



## SmasherBasher

Airflow is definitely the culprit - or at least a big part of it. I took the top of the case off and booted it up let it idle for 10 mins then fired up coretemp and its idling happily at 40. Was idling before at 48. Gotta do something about that.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

mod the top of the case to be a giant fan intake









Seriously, do it.

mod in a 240x240mm area and mount 4 high CFM fans in there and you got a solution


----------



## SmasherBasher

unfortunately 240's wont fit the opening I have. I really only have room for 3 x 80's side by side widthwise across the case. Then I think I should be able to jam in a 120mm fan on each side of the case.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


unfortunately 240's wont fit the opening I have. I really only have room for 3 x 80's side by side widthwise across the case. Then I think I should be able to jam in a 120mm fan on each side of the case.


http://www.svc.com/80torfan.html







http://www.petrastechshop.com/80x38vatocaf.html

http://www.svc.com/fba12g12m.html or http://www.petrastechshop.com/12x38scdfuka2.html


----------



## locuus

http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?i...9081135cd8.jpg

http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?i...9081140nu3.jpg

excuse the poor quality - camera phone. i think i can improve it a lot and any advice is more than welcome.


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *locuus*


http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?i...9081135cd8.jpg

http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?i...9081140nu3.jpg

excuse the poor quality - camera phone. i think i can improve it a lot and any advice is more than welcome.


thats a 6/10

try to get some zip-ties and tie the cables together, then run them along the bottom sides of the casing, not directly through the middle









u have great casing for cable managment u have so use it! also if you are willing to drill some holes i would drill a big hole in the metal plate in the free area next to your HDD and have the power cables from your psu going through there

edit: oh i see you have a hole for the cables already next to your psu, well then just pull all the excess wires to the PSU area, why have them all in the upper part of casing


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *locuus*


http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?i...9081135cd8.jpg

http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?i...9081140nu3.jpg

excuse the poor quality - camera phone. i think i can improve it a lot and any advice is more than welcome.


6/10 here to.. Seriously! you have an easy case to fix in, so do it, and you will get better looks and a much better grade


----------



## ze2o




----------



## go4life

ze2o 9/10! Very nice


----------



## ze2o

go4life thanks









two extra pic:

http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anglerr4.jpg
http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=frontst1.jpg

thinking about water cooling ...


----------



## go4life

no problem







nice pics









Once you go water, you NEVER look back







trust me


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Finally got around to reorganizing this rig, but apparently it had more problems than I thought, so all of this work was for "something to do"














I also ran out of sleeving.


----------



## mustkill

not bad...
could be better

i hate how amd boards have their main power in the middle of everything... doesnt make sense!


----------



## pez

Ahh I think mines a little more worthy now:

The only cable that really bothers me is the cable running right over my video card. It's the front audio output :/. It may be zip tied in the front panel, so I'll see if that gives me a little be longer of a cable to work with.


----------



## tuckinrimins10

I'm new this was taken about two weeks ago or so..










How do I get rep on this site?


----------



## SacredChaos

Pez. Looks pretty good. 7/10

tuckinrimins10
Not bad. I like it very much. 10/10.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice job, should take a pic from more direct on so we can see a bit better.
until then only 9/10









and you get rep by helping people with thier problems, answering question or just anything that people think was a good post (ie. guides, posting news and so fourth)


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


not bad...
could be better

i hate how amd boards have their main power in the middle of everything... doesnt make sense!


Care to explain on how it could be much better short of painting the case? Which I have plans to do but for a setup that will stay in there for a few months, I will need to cut some on the tray and don't want to chip the paint and have to sand it all back down to make it look decent again. I also stated that I ran out of sleeving, and keep in mind, that power supply WILL NOT be in the new desktop.

Agreed that there isn't much one can do with the placement of the main and 5 pin power connectors on those AMD boards







Also the main power cable is a few inches too short and I really didn't feel like splicing each of those wires to lengthen them a few inches.

Sorry to come off as so "defensive", I did put a lot of work into this one to try and make it look better than a bunch of wires flopping around in there, also just received the order for the Yate Loons, which are pretty nice for 25mm thick fans, well at least the high speed versions with a controller. Any ratings for it though? THX


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG* 
Care to explain on how it could be much better short of painting the case? Which I have plans to do but for a setup that will stay in there for a few months, I will need to cut some on the tray and don't want to chip the paint and have to sand it all back down to make it look decent again. I also stated that I ran out of sleeving, and keep in mind, that power supply WILL NOT be in the new desktop.

Agreed that there isn't much one can do with the placement of the main and 5 pin power connectors on those AMD boards







Also the main power cable is a few inches too short and I really didn't feel like splicing each of those wires to lengthen them a few inches.

Sorry to come off as so "defensive", I did put a lot of work into this one to try and make it look better than a bunch of wires flopping around in there, also just received the order for the Yate Loons, which are pretty nice for 25mm thick fans, well at least the high speed versions with a controller. Any ratings for it though? THX

I think your PSU at the bottom is your biggest disadvantage. I like the way your HDD bays are facing so you can hide those. I wish mine was like that. I'm gonna try and improve mine a bit today. Give me about an hour and about 10 more zip ties







.


----------



## SmasherBasher

well its been an hour pez........


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
well its been an hour pez........

Heh, nothing really changed...Idk i'll let you guys decide...didn't think it was that interesting lol...lemme get the pics.

There's no way that cable running over my video card is going to be able to be moved, all I could do is loosen it up, but it'll be just as tight when I get my HD4850







.


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuckinrimins10* 
I'm new this was taken about two weeks ago or so..

How do I get rep on this site?









help people out


----------



## dr0matik

my very un-sexy PC


----------



## pioneerisloud

What does that have to do with rating your cables? All I see is your monitors







.


----------



## dr0matik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


What does that have to do with rating your cables? All I see is your monitors







.


Wrong pic, refresh


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr0matik*


Wrong pic, refresh










Sorry my bad







. I'd rate that 4-5/10....looks like you kinda just threw it together. No offense meant.


----------



## Wahkee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr0matik*


my very un-sexy PC











hmm id say 5-6/10 cause the case it small


----------



## dr0matik

Non-Modular PC with mATX Case = a big no no, lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr0matik*


Non-Modular PC with mATX Case = a big no no, lol


It can be done....find my last entry







. My HTPC build.


----------



## dr0matik

Eh, im givin this to my lil sister stripped for her b-day and getting a new build so this is just temp.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


I think your PSU at the bottom is your biggest disadvantage. I like the way your HDD bays are facing so you can hide those. I wish mine was like that. I'm gonna try and improve mine a bit today. Give me about an hour and about 10 more zip ties







.


I'm confused by how the PS at the bottom affects the appearance?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*












hey there, i think your best bet would be to try and clean up your 24 pin connector.
the best way would be to try and run it under your sound and video cards. Right between the back plate and the the slots themselves, i circled the spot in red.
this will leave you with excess cable you can tuck into the hole at the bottom and should clean it up nicely.
having the power header in the middle of the board is the biggest thing holding you back.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


I'm confused by how the PS at the bottom affects the appearance?










I think if it was at the top, that cable running in an L-shape across your motherboard would just be running straight up, and IMO that would look cleaner. IDK, I was just thinking that's the only other thing that could be done really. Everything else looks good.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I will try rerouting the main power wire through the VC/SC slots and see how that goes. THX for the constructive criticism. Although any work at this point is literally point less as the thing doesn't run anymore. guess a year and a half after being struck by lightning was long enough for it? LOL


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG* 
I will try rerouting the main power wire through the VC/SC slots and see how that goes. THX for the constructive criticism. Although any work at this point is literally point less as the thing doesn't run anymore. guess a year and a half after being struck by lightning was long enough for it? LOL

Oh, did it just give out? I was thinking it was a pretty dated PC, though, "If it ain't broke, then don't fix it."







. At least now you have an excuse to upgrade







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG* 
I will try rerouting the main power wire through the VC/SC slots and see how that goes. THX for the constructive criticism. Although any work at this point is literally point less as the thing doesn't run anymore. guess a year and a half after being struck by lightning was long enough for it? LOL

ahaha, i guess its not really worth it at that point








this is what i had to do for my 4 pin power until i get my case drilled.
and no i will not post pics until its modded.


----------



## pez

Hey, random question, but since we're kinda showin off the rigs, I want to put stickers on my windows side or the blank side (band stickers, and etc. stickers), but where do people find those OCN stickers?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Hey, random question, but since we're kinda showin off the rigs, I want to put stickers on my windows side or the blank side (band stickers, and etc. stickers), but where do people find those OCN stickers?


The appliques are sometimes given out by Admin.

There is also an OCN Store, but I don't think that it has them at the moment as they are a hot item.

Oftentimes other members will do a "gave-away".

Additionally, you could post a "Wanted: OCN Flame Applique" thread... that might shake something loose.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


The appliques are sometimes given out by Admin.

There is also an OCN Store, but I don't think that it has them at the moment as they are a hot item.

Oftentimes other members will do a "gave-away".

Additionally, you could post a "Wanted: OCN Flame Applique" thread... that might shake something loose.










Ahh ok, thanks. OCN has a store?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I think mine looks....o.k. I guess.


----------



## pez

Personally, I say 10/10. Those 4870X2's are damn sexy.


----------



## caraboose

How do mine look, I just finnished em.


----------



## carholmes

8/10^^ It might help some if you can turn you HDs around. For a 900 and a non modular PS thats pretty good.

Here's mine.


----------



## vuxdu

^ 10/10 very nice and clean!


----------



## Dar_T

Is that gel stuff under your pump any good?


----------



## sabermetrics

^^ Awesome job! good work on sleeving the 24 and 8 pin connections! must've taken a while! And I love the blue coolant... nice shade of blue... if it were possible, I'd give it a 15/10, but unfortunately, I have to settle with 10/10


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sparrowsblood*




















 FAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carholmes

Thanks guys. Yea Petra's gell stuff is great, no vibrations and no noise whatsoever.


----------



## benko

here are my pictures

also give some advise what can i improve.
http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?i...mage101za3.jpg

http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?i...einsidevl2.jpg

second picture is wonderfull.

i would post here pictures but i dont know how


----------



## benko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carholmes*


8/10^^ It might help some if you can turn you HDs around. For a 900 and a non modular PS thats pretty good.

Here's mine.




























10/10, fantastic cooling + cable managment
great job


----------



## pez

lol benko, I don't think yours can get any better, unless you want and have to hide the cable completely.


----------



## benko

i wolud really love to hide all cables, but how??

and what can i do about neon lamps (uv neon+ ov reaktiv color? here is case from outside

sry for bad english

http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc01820ec6.jpg


----------



## pez

Oh, well mine wasn't as good as yours, so I'll have to let others give you tips. Maybe you could find a piece of metal to cover up the top part where the PSU is?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, carholmes








that is simply stunning, great work, i still cant stop looking at those pictures, more pr0n plox


----------



## muledeer

I just got the Antec 1200 so what do you think?

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6174.jpg


----------



## go4life

muledeer 9/10


----------



## benko

nice work, nice cooling on gpu.
9/10


----------



## muledeer

Here is the new revision after a little modding...Now can I get that 10/10...







LOL









http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...t/DSCF6174.jpg


----------



## pez

yes sir you may







^


----------



## go4life

now you get 10/10 muledeer


----------



## benko

today i have working on my cable mangment

here are pictures:

http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?i...kablovivr1.jpg

http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02076or4.jpg


----------



## muledeer

Thank you very much kind sir


----------



## C.Jackson

I don't have alot of room to work with seeing as this is a microBTX case. Passive CPU coolers FTW.


----------



## 856Media

Rosewill 550w Standard Size PSU in a Micro ATX Case. Win.

Ran what I could behind the MotherBoard Tray.

Case mod is in the sig.


----------



## Kornowski

I think we can end the thread now, mines clearly the neatest here


----------



## 856Media

I love it when people use their motherboard boxes as a Tech Station.

<3.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


I love it when people use their motherboard boxes as a Tech Station.

<3.


It's the ultimate old school technique! All these new fancy workstations with wheels and stuff... trolleys.


----------



## Launcherstrike

Best I could do with Antec 300


----------



## KC_Flip

I'd say around 7.5-8/10. Seems pretty good for the Three Hundred. I know it's hard to work with, I have the same case.

The last pic is a little blurry. I didn't notice until I uploaded and I'm too lazy to do it all again.


----------



## NEvolution




----------



## Marin

That's actually very neat. I think I can safely say that's a 10/10.

And here's mine, remember it's a Tech Station


----------



## nafljhy

i would have to say it is 10/10. very nicely done on a techstation marin!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
That's actually very neat. I think I can safely say that's a 10/10.

And here's mine, remember it's a Tech Station











9.5/10
Whats with all the wires at the top of your board, next to the TRUE?


----------



## nafljhy

i think those are the fan wires. only way it'll look neater is if he sleeves it and that can be a real pain in the arse.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i think those are the fan wires. only way it'll look neater is if he sleeves it and that can be a real pain in the arse.

If he would just zip-tie them, he would get 10


----------



## miloshs

Well guys, heres my rigggggg








Hope you like it... my OCZ 700W has some serious cables... now i wish for a modular PSU









LOL, and YES i know my VGA's PCB is bent







There's just no way in helping it stand right, unless i tie it's end (near the 6-pinner) to the top of my case








Got a little "mod" on the NB


----------



## go4life

miloshs il give you a 9/10, it would be a 10/10 if you fix the cable mess in the down-right corner, under the hard drive









Nice anyways


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
miloshs il give you a 9/10, it would be a 10/10 if you fix the cable mess in the down-right corner, under the hard drive









Nice anyways









Tnx go4life








hehe i would rate mine 8.5







... Yep it is really a mess, but my PSU really has like 500feet of cables:swearing:! And no room to hide them behind the mobo tray...
Hmmm....








Need i say more?!


----------



## go4life

No problem









You got some ``massive`` cables







lol


----------



## KC_Flip

Got skipped the first time around. What do you think? Any ideas on what else to do with this without modding (no tools)?


----------



## go4life

Kc flip, I give you a 8,5/10 because I know its a damn hard case to work with! But you could turn the hard drives around to give it a lot more clean look!


----------



## KC_Flip

Ok, I'll give that a shot. I don't know how the cables will fit in between the drives and fans, but I guess I'll find out after work today. Thanks.


----------



## go4life

its not to hard! Had the same thoughts as you first! but when you do it, you will see that it is easy


----------



## 856Media

Here is a customer build I did.


----------



## go4life

Media 7/10. Looks ok


----------



## KC_Flip

Hey go4life. I tried flipping the drives around, but that put them right up against the fan. There was no room for any cables unfortunately, unless I'm just a total noob. So I grabbed some 90 degree sata cables and did a little more work. I think it looks much cleaner now, plus the airflow is a lot better past the drives also.


----------



## zu903

^^7/10


----------



## Boomtownrat

This is my loaner box. It was a throw away from work. A failing CPU fan and finally a dead PSU had this headed for the PC recycler. Sporting an AMD XP1900+ and a XP pro license made it worthy of a $100 repair and upgrade treatment. Fits the bill well for the typical surfing/email/word user. Not much to work with and little to no budget, it still should be tidy inside.
How did I do?


----------



## go4life

hmm thats a good 9/10 I think


----------



## FlamingCrayon




----------



## go4life

8,5/10


----------



## runquest

Got around cutting some holes in my case when doing a mod for the sata cables. First picture is before anything (it's even messier than it looks), second is after trying to use the excisting holes, and the rest after using some power tools









Some more pictures @ flickr.


----------



## go4life

saw at your pics at flickr! looks better there








8,5/10!


----------



## orbiter

First time I've had a case that had space behind the mobo tray to hide the cables


----------



## go4life

Orbiter 8,5/10! it would be a 10/10 if you flip the hard drives around


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Orbiter 8,5/10! it would be a 10/10 if you flip the hard drives around










Cheers mate.. Do you know of anyone who has done that with an Antec 1200? I'd like to know how preferably without having to drill any holes in my new case


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orbiter*


Cheers mate.. Do you know of anyone who has done that with an Antec 1200? I'd like to know how preferably without having to drill any holes in my new case










sorry dont know! but I dont think you have to drill anything







Just try it!


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
sorry dont know! but I dont think you have to drill anything







Just try it!










I've seen a a couple of vids on cable tidying for the Antec 1200 and it does seem that a hole or two extra has to be put in for HDD/CD/DVD cables etc. I assume mainly (regarding reversed drive fitting) this is because of the 3 x 3 separate trays and lack of forward case holes which create an issue because each of the said trays also contains a 120mm fan... Kinda fidley.

I may look into these mods though in future once the newness has worn off my purchase and things need to be done to make it look/feel better


----------



## go4life

hehe! good







But just try it for yourself, and see what needs to be done, that usually works best


----------



## ZiG

Here be mine:


----------



## go4life

9/10!


----------



## ZiG

Woah, sweet.







Maybe I'll get my lazy butt around to extending the sata power cables/the power button wires and go for 10.


----------



## go4life

heh


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I think I got missed the first time I posted my setup.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666*


I think I got missed the first time I posted my setup.


Looks very good, only thing id do is rotate the top 120 so the fan power can go thru the same hole as the 4pin and remain hidden, same for the rear 120 rotate it s the cable is hidden. Zip tie those loose cables on the bottom of your mother board, and the loose cable where your 24 pin goes thru.


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666*


I think I got missed the first time I posted my setup.


That's clean. I would use some heat shrink wrap and clean up the front connector cables.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666*


I think I got missed the first time I posted my setup.


Also you don't appear to be using the upper hdd cage why not remove it?


----------



## krazieaznboi

This is my old opteron system.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/37232


----------



## go4life

krazie 9/10! good work


----------



## usapatriot

I'm jealous of some of you guys!







I don't have much to work with, with my mid-tower case.


----------



## go4life

damn usapatriot! you got to many cables









Since I see to many cables its a 7/10 since you have a difficult case to work with!


----------



## usapatriot

Yes, next time I will definitely consider a bigger case with a modular PSU!


----------



## go4life

Yeah! I love my TT thoughpower 850w







Half of the cables still lies in the box it came with







And bigger cases is always nice to work with!


----------



## YOSHIBA

ignore the pwr cord at the bottom havnt stuck it back in its socket yet


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Sadly this is from my dead mobo. will come with new when the new one arrives.


----------



## go4life

yoshiba 9/10
Banzaii 8,5/10

Good work both of you


----------



## dead_j0ker

Back in the day...



Now: (Sorry 12 volt cable shows because I took my aftermarket cpu cooler out which hid it :/

]

NO CUTTING or modding performed yet.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker* 
Back in the day...

Now: (Sorry 12 volt cable shows because I took my aftermarket cpu cooler out which hid it :/

]

NO CUTTING or modding performed yet.

When My Mobo died I was ensuring the CPU wasn't the problem and so I sticked in my brothers PC and... he had push pins from a stock cooler...








not only did it take me 5 minutes just to seat the cooler, the temps where 73C idle...(C2D cooler, not C2Q)


----------



## dead_j0ker

Everybody says it's hard to clip on, but it was so easy for me lol.....just clipped on and temps are okay, thinking about WC tho


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

not without brute force and when the mobo is in the case and everything is present, just a CPU swap on a standing case with push pins is hell.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
not without brute force and when the mobo is in the case and everything is present, just a CPU swap on a standing case with push pins is hell.

Tell me about it.....


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

[nod]yup yup[/nod]


----------



## go4life

I really wonder why Intel made such and bad stock cooler. 
The design not good, and the performance, even worse! 
And every time you install it, it feels like the motherboard is breaking.......


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Tell me about it.....


I say as you did back there







.
It's almost illegally bad.


----------



## go4life

hehe







I will shut up now, before it comes to much wise words about Intel`s stock fan


----------



## charliemack

My recent build


----------



## go4life

I like it! 8,5/10
Black is so sexy


----------



## .design

Probably could do better but hey, im fine with this


----------



## dead_j0ker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker* 
Back in the day...



Now: (Sorry 12 volt cable shows because I took my aftermarket cpu cooler out which hid it :/

]

NO CUTTING or modding performed yet.

yer...

and I had the mobo in, just pushed it in, and it was easty as hell


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Computer/IMG_9630.jpg

I think we can end the thread now, mines clearly the neatest here









rep+ to you, epic.


----------



## go4life

Hey YOSHIBA!

I got sigged


----------



## rjohnson2

painted inside of my 300 black, and also cut out the fan grills and a hole on bottom for my psu to get some extra air - im going to do a window mod with a large square window hopefully my friend can cut it good enough that it wont need any trim but what acrylic should i use? i have clear and grey tint both here right now, dont know what to use!









before painting:










after painting:



















and some other past builds


----------



## go4life

Nice! Your 300 gets 8,5/10


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.design* 
Probably could do better but hey, im fine with this


















Yes everyone can do better but I like this. The Sata isn't so fun to manage as the PATA cable, the SATA is so easy to break.
The next cable management I'll do will be without SLi, it's just to hard to hide 4 PCI-E that is almost stretched, while having 4 HDD's and such.


----------



## usapatriot

Well I did a touch more of cable managing, I'm pretty sure I've done as much as I can do with my small mid-tower case.


----------



## XAslanX

Not bad 8/10 flip the HDD around
warning shoddy pic


----------



## dead_j0ker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker* 
back in the day...



now: (sorry 12 volt cable shows because i took my aftermarket cpu cooler out which hid it :/

]

no cutting or modding performed yet.

..

...


----------



## ZiG

Alright, extended some cables and got others out of the way.


----------



## go4life

10/10







good work zig


----------



## Wahkee

good stuff guys, I will post my stuff once my new modular PSU comes in and I drill a few holes in here!


----------



## dead_j0ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker*


back in the day...



now: (sorry 12 volt cable shows because i took my aftermarket cpu cooler out which hid it :/

]

no cutting or modding performed yet.



......


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker*


......


ok? whats up with the ........


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ok? whats up with the ........


Don't bother with him, he trolls a lot.


----------



## dead_j0ker

meh


----------



## dead_j0ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ok? whats up with the ........


It was never being rated, so I kept putting it back so people could see it.


----------



## Marin

Fine I'll rate it, 7.5/10. It still looks pretty cluttered in the front.


----------



## dead_j0ker

Okay, thanks mate. I'm going to add some cable holes when I get time.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Don't bother with him, he trolls a lot.


hmm.. very well..

but since he really wants to be rated.. 6/10! to much cables everywhere..


----------



## dead_j0ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm.. very well..

but since he really wants to be rated.. 6/10! to much cables everywhere..


is this the 1st or 2nd pic your rating?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker*


is this the 1st or 2nd pic your rating?


first, didnt see the second one lol, but nr2 get 7,5/10


----------



## dead_j0ker

Cheers, what does nr2 mean?


----------



## go4life

nr2 = number 2


----------



## dead_j0ker

Oh yeap, cheer.


----------



## ZiG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


10/10







good work zig










Yay!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZiG*


Yay!


----------



## .design

Ok i had nothing to do so i figured i'd re-do my cables for the last time








This time no ducktape'ing behind the backplate!









Front:









Back:


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.design*


Ok i had nothing to do so i figured i'd re-do my cables for the last time








This time no ducktape'ing behind the backplate!









Front:









Back:










10/10

I approve, and I'm a HUGE neatfreak.

I love to whore my pics.


----------



## go4life

I love it erball







10/10


----------



## carl25

Quote:










10^6 /10


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

9/10 ErBall, clean up those extra


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## go4life

8/10


----------



## benko

nice 10/10


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

What temp do you get with that Tunic Tower?


----------



## .Style

nvm stupid photobucekt


----------



## Sgtbash

My comp, now with a uv light. (no window, brother broke it)

EDIT: christ, i didnt know my phone camera was that bad







sorry for the bad pics)


----------



## Sgtbash

I can has rates???


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
I can has rates???

7/10! Just some cable-management and you will climb up the ranks


----------



## .Style

With a new PSU and new RAM..I seriously did not realise the amount of cables that comes with this PSU...lol


----------



## PhelanJKell

Rocketfish case btw, Just got my new rig up and running, full thread HERE, figure I'd see how you guys think of the cabling. Mind you I worked with what I had, don't have extensions for the 24pin to hide behind the mb.


----------



## DEC_42

Orange SATA cables FTW!

Looks like a good cooling setup, though. 8/10

I'm still perplexed as to how you guys hide the cables behind the mobo. I guess my crappy Apevia case isn't good enough.


----------



## sailerboy

well, for a nine hundred, you gotta put it through the hole, try to close it, kick it around a bit, sit on it, find out you cant close it with the pressure, rearrange cables, repeat x5. After that, it will magically close perfectly.


----------



## scottath

Redid my cables a bit - also testing the effectiveness of the shroud - thats why it isn't on the TRUE fan atm
I finally got a SATA burner also



























PS: Adding the shroud to the TRUE fan decreased my Q6600 temps an average of 3c

Cabling in the HDD rack is where is stached it all - the fans in there are all voltmodded so there is extra cabling in there....
The 2 HDD's are IDE drives converted to SATA drives (then raided)and each converter requires power also - so extra wires there also.


----------



## Krame

My first build:


----------



## low strife




----------



## go4life

scotthat 8/10
krame 9/10
low strife 7/10

Good work everyone


----------



## Marin

I'll post this pic again, lol. I'm bored and want to manage some more cables.


----------



## go4life

Marin 9/10


----------



## 856Media

Krame - that is an awesome picture. I can only assume you used some sort of professional camera/high end consumer camera for that.

REP +


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i will post my updated rig.


----------



## go4life

gfead 10/10


----------



## Erwin

wow sweet rig







! 9/10 ill try to post my one today :O


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Here are mine:
















Sorry for the bad quality, or maybe you can't see much. Crappy iPhone camera lol.
EDIT: LOL @ My pictures. They make my cable management look like utter ****! 
Anyways - feel free to rank 'em.


----------



## sabermetrics

looks kinda messy, a ton of cables in there... you have an antec 1200, put the cable management holes to good use! 7/10

here's mine:


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

That looks pretty good. 8.5/10.
Most of those are the front panel connectors, so I didn't feel like putting them through the back.
Also - my 8 pin connector doesn't fit all the way thru the back, and neither does the 24 pin.
DAMN PSU LOL!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Don't be too harsh on me


----------



## tehpwn4ger

Ignore the 4 pin power cable running over the video card, it is being hidden tomorrow once I get my extension cable.


----------



## theCanadian

8/10 tuck your hdd led etc on the other side of your psu cable.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


8/10 tuck your hdd led etc on the other side of your psu cable.


What about me?


----------



## whe3ls

10/10


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


What about me?










Gir, you get 9.5/10... for a tech station, thats one of the best I've ever seen... and I love the blue tubing... smexy!!!


----------



## go4life

Gir you get a 9,5/10 from me


----------



## TnB= Gir

Why no 10?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Why no 10?











9.99/10

happy?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


What about me?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


10/10



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Why no 10?











umm look back a page


----------



## Danylu

This is mine


















EDIT: Bigger pic here


----------



## go4life

dude you need to hide your cables!!! Damn!

7/10


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


dude you need to hide your cables!!! Damn!

7/10


How?

I can barely close the right side panel now.









I'm sure you wouldn't like a picture of before this.

But back to the first question, how?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


How?

I can barely close the right side panel now.









I'm sure you wouldn't like a picture of before this.

But back to the first question, how?



Just try to hide the main cables at least! Behind the drive bays etc


----------



## SacredChaos

Well I finally got 1200 and all the parts moved into it. So please rate. I tried my best cable management, but hate IDE (folded it to make it more aerodynamic), where the HD Audio port is located, and the length of the PSU cables (too short aka CPU Power). If all that was different it would look much better.


----------



## hoth17

6/10. make use of the panel behind the motherboard.


----------



## SacredChaos

what do you mean?


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## TnB= Gir

Cheater, you don't have any power cables connected.










I'll do an update once I get my GTS back from RMA and get my sleeving kit.

EDIT: did you cut a hole in the bottom of your case so you can run tubing through it from the 2nd gpu?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Cheater, you don't have any power cables connected.










I'll do an update once I get my GTS back from RMA and get my sleeving kit.


LOL, I don't get my PSU until tuesday,


----------



## brandon6199

USFORCES - 9.5/10


----------



## Ando




----------



## go4life

USFORCES 10/10









Brandon, cant really see your cables! post a pic of the inside









Ando 8/10


----------



## mustkill

Ando, try hide cables behind the mobo rather than bunching them up


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Just try to hide the main cables at least! Behind the drive bays etc



















KK I getcha.

The cable below the Razer light is a fan connector, my fan controller only supports 6.









The high-res photo makes it easier to see that.

Looks like I'm going to need to cut a hole into the motherboard area to re-route the cables when I get a chance. They are actually out of the way, they all fit perfectly between the motherboard and the right side panel and don't restrict airflow but too bad we can still see them.

The cable trawling out towards the bottom of the photo is leading to the side panel fan... I should have unplugged it when I took the picture.

Thanks for helping out. Rep +

EDIT: USFORCES, If your motherboard even plugged into anything? Or is it that good? Thats bloody awesome.


----------



## Drin

Hi, just started my first serious system OC/case mod recently; probably not the best judge at cabling but I'll give it a shot.

Ando - 8/10 I imagine the airflow/funtionality would be great, but hiding a few cables may make it look a bit nicer. Good job!









Here's my attempt:

http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cablesae1.jpg

Not the greatest I know but I'll use the excuse that it's still a work in progress! (Going to peel the duct-tape off the inside back panel, fill it with silicone and spray-paint it black, move the HDD's further in and hide the cables behind once I pick up some 5.25 -> 3.5" converters)

Not sure how much more I can do however, given my shoddy, shoddy case and the fact that I need an IDE cable for my opticals (already had to drill holes so it could *just* fit the sata cables behind). It was already reworked from:

http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cables2de3.jpg

*shudders* same case believe it or not :<

Please rate, any advice would be appreciated!

Edit: Hmm pictures will not display for some reason, is there a post count limit before images can be displayed? (first time here!)


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Hi, just started my first serious system OC/case mod recently; probably not the best judge at cabling but I'll give it a shot.

Ando - 8/10 I imagine the airflow/funtionality would be great, but hiding a few cables may make it look a bit nicer. Good job!









Here's my attempt:










Not the greatest I know but I'll use the excuse that it's still a work in progress! (Going to peel the duct-tape off the inside back panel, fill it with silicone and spray-paint it black, move the HDD's further in and hide the cables behind once I pick up some 5.25 -> 3.5" converters)

Not sure how much more I can do however, given my shoddy, shoddy case and the fact that I need an IDE cable for my opticals (already had to drill holes so it could *just* fit the sata cables behind). It was already reworked from:










*shudders* same case believe it or not :<

Please rate, any advice would be appreciated!


Me cannot see pics


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Me cannot see pics










Thanks, my bad ^^ for some reason it would not display the image directly, suppose its a feature to stop trolls signing up and spamming inappropriate images. Posted the links instead!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
KK I getcha.

The cable below the Razer light is a fan connector, my fan controller only supports 6.









The high-res photo makes it easier to see that.

Looks like I'm going to need to cut a hole into the motherboard area to re-route the cables when I get a chance. They are actually out of the way, they all fit perfectly between the motherboard and the right side panel and don't restrict airflow but too bad we can still see them.

The cable trawling out towards the bottom of the photo is leading to the side panel fan... I should have unplugged it when I took the picture.

Thanks for helping out. Rep +

EDIT: USFORCES, If your motherboard even plugged into anything? Or is it that good? Thats bloody awesome.

No problem







Thanks for the rep







Soon I will be at 100
















I see! But its not to hard to fix those things, so get to it


----------



## balchy88

New pc builder and took me only 3hours takin my time while avin afew beers lol


----------



## go4life

Very nice balchy88! I love it








rep+ for a clean build!


----------



## SacredChaos

Balchy

8.9

Hey OCN, can you guys please throw some pointers my way for my case? Its on page 371. This was the first time I have tried to hide cables. Thanks.


----------



## ErBall

I redid my system yesterday afternoon.
Ignore the two fan wires, as I have since sleeved them both and hid them as well.


----------



## go4life

10/10 Erball


----------



## Ice Dingo

Very nice Erball








Here's mine:
http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/327/backup2.jpg
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4206/frontiq0.jpg


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

Clean enough for me, unfortunately I don't have a backplate to hide them behind. I tucked them away the best I could lol


----------



## go4life

^ 9/10


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd* 
Clean enough for me, unfortunately I don't have a backplate to hide them behind. I tucked them away the best I could lol










Lulz, what does it look like in the dark? You have green, red, and blue leds in there


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd* 
Clean enough for me, unfortunately I don't have a backplate to hide them behind. I tucked them away the best I could lol










Lulz, what does it look like in the dark? You have green, red, and blue leds in there









8/10. Try and hide all the wires you can, and group together those that you can't hide.


----------



## go4life

double post ducky?


----------



## Sgtbash

My rig






















































I can has rates ?









EDIT: moar pics


----------



## Ducky

You can has 7! As said to h3x, try grouping cables you can't hide. Zip ties work wonders for this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
double post ducky?









I can has epic fail..


----------



## go4life

sgtbash 8/10









ducky you failed


----------



## Sgtbash

lol, photbucket got messed up, all i swell again now tho









Thanks for the rates guys


----------



## go4life

no problem


----------



## kilrbe3

*This is my 2nd rig (not sig rig) i'll post those pics next week when my 2nd GTX 280 comes







*
_I didn't try to mange cables as much on this, as this is a weekend PC at my other house_


----------



## go4life

6/10 you can do better


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Lulz, what does it look like in the dark? You have green, red, and blue leds in there









8/10. Try and hide all the wires you can, and group together those that you can't hide.

look's just fine thx...


----------



## go4life

^ 8/10


----------



## Ice Dingo

h3xw1z4rd - 8/10, very nice.

Here's mine:








I fixed mine up a bit, too bad I can't get rid of that IDE cable. What should I do with the bunch of cables near my PSU?


----------



## go4life

ice dingo 8/10! not to bad


----------



## marcus000

It's not as good as the Supernova build I posted up a while back but I don't think I do too bearing bearing in mind it was pretty much thrown into the case in 2 hours.

8x Fans
2x Hard Drives
2x DVD Drives
Skulltrail with 2x CPU's
280GTX GPU


----------



## SmasherBasher

10/10 I saw the worklog and all I can say is amazing. 
Here's my SFF Lanbox. New pics will come next week showing a different PSU









And here it is with the old cooler


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Given the lack of behind-board routing space and the inflexibility of the power cables, I don't think I can do much better than this without losing patience.










Better shot of the cabling in general...










I'll show off MUCH cleaner work once I get around to building the i7 machine, believe me. I know full well the HAF's potential.


----------



## shaffaaf27

5/10 IMO


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Given the lack of behind-board routing space and the inflexibility of the power cables, I don't think I can do much better than this without losing patience.










Better shot of the cabling in general...










I'll show off MUCH cleaner work once I get around to building the i7 machine, believe me. I know full well the HAF's potential.



Just add some and stick a fork in it


----------



## go4life

shaffaaf 10/10!


----------



## EricM9104

shaffaaf27, 7/10

New rig.


----------



## go4life

6/10 ?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Just add some and stick a fork in it









Haha... nah. I'd like to have wrapped up the PCI-e power cord with the others along the center cable run, but it wouldn't have plugged into the video card if I'd done that. I tried twice without success.


----------



## Dobbie

I know I still have some work to do here on my rig. I'll be doing some soldering later sometime


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

You need to hide those wires!
6/10


----------



## Dobbie

It will look a lot better after I paint it too.


----------



## Monkey92

Here's mah setup







It looks better with the cathodes on and with lights n stuff goin on in there.


----------



## go4life

^ 8/10


----------



## Dobbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Here's mah setup







It looks better with the cathodes on and with lights n stuff goin on in there.









7/10. It looks like your video card is bending


----------



## Monkey92

Ya I know, I think its bent from my previous case














. That's why I'm hoping to get a gtx 280 by Christmas.


----------



## Dobbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Ya I know, I think its bent from my previous case














. That's why I'm hoping to get a gtx 280 by Christmas.









Here's hoping, good luck


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Ya I know, I think its bent from my previous case














. That's why I'm hoping to get a gtx 280 by Christmas.

Looks more like that big cooler is bending it.


----------



## shaffaaf27

Monkey92 7/10, some seelving, and you can still hide some wires, why not turn the HDD around?


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## shaffaaf27

9/10, just switch the HDDs around


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaffaaf27* 
9/10, just switch the HDDs around









Wish I could but.....










I like to keep my HDDs cool


----------



## go4life

Aslan seriously, hd`s dont get to hot.. Take the fan away and turn the hd`s!

9/10 btw since you havent turned you hd`s


----------



## shaffaaf27

you could still do it, just your hdd would protrude out a bit more.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricM9104* 
shaffaaf27, 7/10

New rig.



















IDE cable eeewwww!!!!! By the way your avatar fascinates me for some reason i can't look away


----------



## USFORCES

My PSU is hooked up now







Ordered some longer Sata cables so those will be gone soon.

Hole in bottom goes to Motherboard Rad and GPU Rad.


----------



## shaffaaf27

wow 10/10

cant fault the management, (though i can the colours







)


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Here is my set up, tell me what you think! = )







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Sorry if I attached image wrong, never done it before.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

heres my latest as of today


----------



## kilrbe3

10/10!! Thats a HOT paintjob and cable management !

Question, why you got (2) SLi connectors? Just asking, cuz my 2nd 280 comes monday.. and I only got 1.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


10/10!! Thats a HOT paintjob and cable management !

Question, why you got (2) SLi connectors? Just asking, cuz my 2nd 280 comes monday.. and I only got 1.


lol so i dont lose the other one haha


----------



## USFORCES

Looking good G|F.E.A.D|Killa


----------



## /Ben

What's in the box ?

Mine :










Anted Nine Huntred is useless with cable management...









Gonna put some time in it soon. When all the downloads have finnished.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Looking good G|F.E.A.D|Killa


nice thanks man. mine is like your computers little brother LOL.


----------



## go4life

USFORCES 10/10 as always








GFEAD 10/10 wow great system









Ben 6/10...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

First try for cable management in my folding rig.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


First try for cable management in my folding rig.


Not bad at all. I'd say a good 9/10. The wires that I can still see could use some sleeving, but other than that...looks absolutely GREAT.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

this is why i named her lurking ninja


----------



## Marin

Cheater.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Cheater.


lol why am i a cheater lol


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


lol why am i a cheater lol


Your side panel is still on.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Your side panel is still on.


ok you seen them. you want to see it again go to the previous page. i dont want everyone tothink i want all the attention+

better LOL


----------



## shaffaaf27

10/10


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i didnt want to post it again but marin was like you cheated lol


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


IDE cable eeewwww!!!!! By the way your avatar fascinates me for some reason i can't look away


It's for my 40GB music HD and my DVD-RW.









Put in a new video card, yippee!


----------



## Kamikaze127




----------



## tibor28

6.5 for above
i would hide the cables in the empty tray above your DVD drive
and lead the cables from your rear fans by the casing walls, not directly through the middle


----------



## go4life

eric 5/10
kamikaze 7/10


----------



## benko

soon i will post new pictures from my pc









@eric 4.5
@kamikaze 7.5


----------



## go4life

cool







keep em coming


----------



## dr0matik

Some fall/winter cleaning


----------



## EricM9104

ewww emachines

6/10


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## UkuleleGod

7.5/10 
try to hide the bottom pci-e connector maybe. Otherwise, looks good, nice setup.









heres mine, with a new motherboard


----------



## xlastshotx

6/10 above


----------



## UkuleleGod

9.5/10
thats slightly cheating though


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod*


9.5/10
thats slightly cheating though










lol, it runs its a computer







.. maybe not one like most peoples but its a computer... haha


----------



## skyline889

Here's my latest build. Still have to sleeve the front panel connectors and replace fans but other than that, best I could do without drilling this one.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyline889*


Here's my latest build. Still have to sleeve the front panel connectors and replace fans but other than that, best I could do without drilling this one.











6/10. you need to clean up the wires and drill some holes and mod that poor stock case.


----------



## skyline889

I guess the angle was pretty bad on this so it looks messier than it is, the cables are actually pretty clean. I'm not really sure how I could make it better without drilling but I'm open to suggestions. Obviously, drilling would clean everything up but I'm at college right now so I only have my drill; no drill-bits and no dremel sadly.


----------



## bluedevil

I just redid my HD cage and moved my DVDRW down to lowest bay. And I redid the fans...


----------



## go4life

^ 8.5/10! Turn your harddrives around







good except from that!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
^ 8.5/10! Turn your harddrives around







good except from that!

Can't I have a 120mm fan in the front.....I will get a pic.....









Got it!


----------



## go4life

well, take the fan away then


----------



## bluedevil

Just snapped 2 more pix with the front panel off....I would have now front intake if I took that one 120mm fan off.....







...I cant do that...and my power cables are hidden!


----------



## ErBall

installed more sata drives. and I bet you can't tell.


----------



## go4life

erball, 10/10 as always


----------



## shaffaaf27

ErBall

SO MESSY!!!!!

atleast ill give you 1 for effort....1/10


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaffaaf27*


ErBall

SO MESSY!!!!!

atleast ill give you 1 for effort....1/10











lol


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


What's in the box ?

Mine :










Anted Nine Huntred is useless with cable management...









Gonna put some time in it soon. When all the downloads have finnished.










yay someone who did as bad a job as I did







(no offence man)


----------



## pez

Ok, I rerouted that white cable to go under my 2 PCI cards there at the bottom. Also, and update from the new RAM and brand new GFX card. I'd say it looks a bit better, but it will be much better as I'm going to be turning around the HDD and going to only 1 dvd burner and it's going to be SATA, and that will rid of all the IDE cables and the majority of the mess.


----------



## tester101

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


Anted Nine Huntred is useless with cable management...









Gonna put some time in it soon. When all the downloads have finnished.










LOL, i love how you tied your PSU cables together with a SATA cable.


----------



## go4life

pez 7/10


----------



## pez

. I'm just happy that white cable isn't running atop the video card anymore







.


----------



## go4life

hehe


----------



## benko

here is mine: i have bought hdd silencer and noise absorder and manage to hide more cables







(first picture of case-
http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02076or4.jpg )

before: http://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02123yw7.jpg

now: http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02128vc4.jpg

hope it is good









rate it


----------



## Logit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


here is mine: i have bought hdd silencer and noise absorder and manage to hide more cables







(first picture of case-
http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02076or4.jpg )

before: http://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02123yw7.jpg

now: http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02128vc4.jpg

hope it is good









rate it


7/10 still notice a couple of wires, looks good though


----------



## benko

yeah i know

i tried to hide 24pin but than i cannot close case


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tester101* 
LOL, i love how you tied your PSU cables together with a SATA cable.









Haha yes. They where too long for the 1" gap.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
yay someone who did as bad a job as I did







(no offence man)

Yeah I'm not realy bothered of re-installing them. Might do it today ( October 31st / tomorrow ). I'll let you guys know. Ain't got anything else to do so.









// edit : On second thoughts , I will. I'll show the creation to you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## USFORCES

whe3ls that looks like some kind of evil experiment.

10/10


----------



## whe3ls

thanks im modding my case (see sig) so i took it out and set it up on my desk


----------



## Marin

15/10.


----------



## Kyle659

How's this look, built it for a friend who wants it ready for him once he's done with basic.


----------



## whe3ls

run the 4/8 pin under the video card, or drill a hole rear the top just big enough

like so


----------



## Kyle659

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


run the 4/8 pin under the video card, or drill a hole rear the top just big enough


I cut a hole but its not long enough to reach, so i'll have to get an extension.


----------



## Monkey92

Extensions work wonders, odd that 4/8 wont run behind the mobo, kinda short I guess.


----------



## Marin

Thanks for the rating









*sigh*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


15/10.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Thanks for the rating









*sigh*


----------



## shaffaaf27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


----------



## Spart

10/10 For you Marin since yours is possibly the best wired Torture Rack I've seen. It's not really made to look pretty but you did an awesome job.


----------



## USFORCES

Looks nice Marin does that come with a cover?
I wouldn't mind something like that if it had a cover to keep the dust out.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Thanks for the rating









*sigh*


Hey one suggestion Marin. Can that yellow cable that is near the flexible fan be routed on the neck of the fan? From this angle it looks like that could be fixed to the neck of the fan and hidden from view.

But really, I am only nitpicking. Nice job. 10/10


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Looks nice Marin does that come with a cover?
I wouldn't mind something like that if it had a cover to keep the dust out.



You can get an optional top cover and a half cover that covers from the mobo up. It's meant as a tech station and for a full case in that formfactor they offer the airbox, waterbox, and waterbox+.


----------



## Monkey92

Ok, I've done some modding since my last picture, see what ya'll think...

Edit: Newer picture (with cathodes







)


----------



## redline4

This is what i got. Sorry for quality. Also Yes I do realize that I have no card in there ;p


























This is my first attempt any suggestions are great. Also, once i get a molex pin extractor I will take of the molex connectors and heatshrink all of those ugly fan wires from the antec 1200


----------



## pez

I say 9/10, but I'm only deducting until you get that vid card in there







.


----------



## redline4

Hehe yea I will post updated pics once I get the card in.


----------



## spaceballsrules

This is just with zip ties and electrical tape. 
Give me a week of drilling and sleeving, and I'll have this all kinds of nice!
Just waiting on parts and time


----------



## pez

Space, I say 8.5/10. I think the cables going across the motherboard are just what gets me, but don't let me be the only one that gives a rating.

As for me:

Before:









After: (This is what it will look like once I get my sata DVD burner and can take away the IDE drives. Also turned my HDD around.


----------



## go4life

pez 8/10


----------



## RahaMies

Here's my cable jungle, gotta do something about it this week. I'll post a new pic when the job is done (note that it's not a pretty solution, I'll just tie the cables to the edge of HDD rack with some cable tie). I may be bothered to cut a hole to my front panel to enpower the cooling.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


pez 8/10


Hehe woot. Any other suggestions besides those bottom cables? Those bottom cables are a pain and I can't get them any slack from them >.<.

EDIT: Raha...3/10 for effort?


----------



## Marin

Raha, I think your PSU barfed cables out, you should clean that up. 1/10.


----------



## RahaMies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Raha...3/10 for effort?


No, I didn't do anything about this mess.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Raha, I think your PSU barfed cables out, you should clean that up. 1/10.


I'll fix it when I get home and post a new pic. You should then rate it.


----------



## RahaMies

This is my poor excuse for cable management.


----------



## go4life

dont think you can call that cable management at all raha xD


----------



## MOCAMBO

LAWL!!! to RAHA hahahaha


----------



## go4life

haha


----------



## robbo2

my first attempt really this power supply is a bit of a pain my 8 pin cpu cable won't reach behind the back please dont be to brutal with me


----------



## go4life

robbo 8/10!


----------



## RpR^

This is just TEMP.!!!
gonna start on sunday with making holes and turning my psu the good side, so new pics then !

but the temp way is this ;


----------



## Aawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


my first attempt really this power supply is a bit of a pain my 8 pin cpu cable won't reach behind the back please dont be to brutal with me










you can get an extention cable for that so you can feed it behind the mobo.


----------



## Wiremaster

I'd just like to point out that this thread has 386 pages.









Edit: and this post made it 387. How sad.


----------



## .Style

only 97 pages for moi..


----------



## KC_Flip

@ RpR^
Little messy, so 5/10 for now. We'll see how it turns out when you cut the holes in it.

So here's my 300, finally modded it for cable management.


----------



## Launcherstrike

Wow KC that's nice. I wish i could mod my 300







10/ 10


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
only 97 pages for moi..

same here!


----------



## Monkey92

Holy crap KC, that's nice







Definitely 10/10


----------



## go4life

wow I forgot to rate yours KC! 10/10







really nice


----------



## KC_Flip

Wow, 3 10/10's. Thanks guys. I guess that's good enough for me.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KC_Flip* 
Wow, 3 10/10's. Thanks guys. I guess that's good enough for me.









well you should be happy


----------



## spaceballsrules

KC I give it a 9.99/10. Nothing is perfect. I like how you organized the cables for the HDD's. I will try that on my rig. Thanks


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


KC I give it a 9.99/10. Nothing is perfect. I like how you organized the cables for the HDD's. I will try that on my rig. Thanks










Thanks. Yeah, the sata cables I had actually fit perfect through the small slots on the hard drive bay. One of them was a different brand so I had to grind it down a bit, but I got it to fit.


----------



## wufuhimself

if i figure out how to cut holes in my antec 300, i'm gonna follow what you did. i'll post pics of what i did when i get home.

10/10 kc.


----------



## KC_Flip

This post has pics of the cuts without anything else in the case. Might give you a little better idea.


----------



## stumped

KC Flip: What did you use to cut those holes?


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


KC Flip: What did you use to cut those holes?


The top two smaller holes was a 1 1/2" holesaw. The bottom one, well I thought it was a 2" bitmetal holesaw...and it was wood. I had to dremel out part of it, so that one was real rough.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Here is a thread that is just chock full of ideas on hole saws...HERE


----------



## scorpion70707

Not the greatest but the best I can do with this setup I think.


----------



## scottath

^^That looks Brilliant for a Compaq.......i've seen some really bad ones at work form them....^^


----------



## savagebunny

That looks good for a Compaq also, good job


----------



## theCanadian

I think this is just about as good as it gets for an IDE system with the power connector in the middle of the board. With the exception of that rear fan, everything is pretty much squared away.

I give myself 7/10.


----------



## shaffaaf27

you could cabletie your bunch of cables so it lookes neater. infact you can do much better 4/10


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I think this is just about as good as it gets for an IDE system with the power connector in the middle of the board. With the exception of that rear fan, everything is pretty much squared away.

I give myself 7/10.










It can be a lot better if you would take some time and maybe sleeve some of those wires. Here is what mine looked like a few months ago before the MB/VC went out.


----------



## /Ben

Now rate it :









Before :










After :










Still not perfect , but just can't get rid of them. And still need to get rid of the PSU cables at the bottom. Guess I'll be needing a different full modular PSU.


----------



## .Style

Lol no ofence Ben but it looks worse..lol...


----------



## sabermetrics

ben, it used to be a 3/10... its still a 3/10...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaffaaf27* 
you could cabletie your bunch of cables so it lookes neater. infact you can do much better 4/10

cable tie WHAT? everything is cable tied that isn't plugged in. with the exception of the cables on the bottom. But their isnt much point in cable tying a single cable now is there? Take note that there is a floppy installed between the HDD and the optical....


----------



## hoth17

ben, where did you run your cpu 4 pin?


----------



## nafljhy

what is mine rated at?


----------



## go4life

nahjly 9.5/10! Very good! but one question, do you use black coolant? or is it purple?
btw, turn your HDD`s and you will get a 10/10


----------



## Sgtbash

My comp 5 mins ago. (took the side off for ocn obv)
(sorry for poor quality)


----------



## go4life

bash 7/10


----------



## Sgtbash

oh thanks bud


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nahjly 9.5/10! Very good! but one question, do you use black coolant? or is it purple?
btw, turn your HDD`s and you will get a 10/10










my coolant is actually black but i used less of it so it turns out to be a purple coolant.







i can't turn my HDDs the other way as the cables will be hit by the fan. thats in front


----------



## go4life

@ bash, no problem









@ nafljhy, cool







I like the color! Well if you cant turn them you have to be happy with 9.5/10 lol


----------



## flowtek

phew...







i wish i had cosmos for greater space.. kinda tricky with this 632s




























flo

EDIT: ...its pita to stuck that 9800GTX+ inside


----------



## go4life

^ 8/10


----------



## flowtek

thx


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


what is mine rated at?











Is that my 8800GT up top?


----------



## nafljhy

haha why yes it is







though using my duorb as since i already modded mine to fit in my case


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha why yes it is







though using my duorb as since i already modded mine to fit in my case









but why dont you watercool the other card to?


----------



## nafljhy

at the time, i had my fans placed differently and when i tried to WC it too.. my temps sky rocketd. i just haven't gotten around to WC'ing the second card again.


----------



## go4life

ok, I understand







What rad do you use?


----------



## h3xw1z4rd




----------



## go4life

^ 7.5/10


----------



## theCanadian

Another member said I had some stuff that needed cable tying. I'm wondering what needs to be tied down because I'm not seeing it. I suppose I could sleeve everything, and get rounded IDE's. But I don't see much else.

For that I rate myself 7/10.


----------



## go4life

canadian 8.5/10, you have a VERY hard case to work with though, and your IDE cable is killing the pic









edit: I hate when the mobos have the power cable in the middle of the card...


----------



## theCanadian

Yeah!!! Cool!









I'm scared to post my CM690, (sig rig). I fear it will only score about a 6.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Yeah!!! Cool!









I'm scared to post my CM690, (sig rig). I fear it will only score about a 6.


come on







post it


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
ok, I understand







What rad do you use?

i use BI 360GTX w/ 115CFM Panaflos pulling air. from the bottom compartment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Yeah!!! Cool!









I'm scared to post my CM690, (sig rig). I fear it will only score about a 6.

post it! you know you want to


----------



## YOSHIBA

as soon as i get my sleeving in ill post my new riki-tiki-rocketfish since A.C.Ryan failed on me.... my old rig that was rated was my ultra


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
come on







post it










Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
post it! you know you want to









Not today.

I did manage to improve this one again though. Upgraded the GPU cooler too! Can you spot the differences? Try to find at least 6.

Before









After









Edit: Yes the FDD cable is still there.


----------



## nafljhy

hey canadian, what you could do is instead of having that bunch of middle cables hanging down the middle. move it to the left of the cpu heatsink and have it run between there and the psu. it'll still show but it'll look a bit cleaner, imo. you might have to cut that zip tie up to the rezip tie them again though.


----------



## theCanadian

eh, it's an idea. I don't think there is enough room between the PSU and the HSF to fit the PSU cables in there though.

^acronyms galore?

Good thought though.


----------



## scorpion70707

One of the biggest obstructions to airflow are ribbon cables. Don't be afraid to bend em up and press them flat against the back of the case like I did in my post on page 388 (#3877) of this thread. You can also take a razorblade and split all the wires individually from each other and bundle the group as a standard cable with electrician's tape... though I've never been brave enough to try this. Then again, ribbon cables are really cheap and if you've been building comps for a while no doubt you've got a ton of spare cable to experiment on.

The thing about ribbon cables is that they usually hang down directly in front of your front air intake and cause the air to split in two directions around it, or just take one direction and completely miss cooling some vital parts of your board and from what I can see in your pic Canadian, your ribbon cable could be blocking airflow from getting to your GPU heatsink from the front of the case. I'd pull it back under your HD and somehow secure it against the case backplate instead of letting it bunch up at the motherboard plug.

You also want to seal up those slot holes in the back of your case as well so the exhaust fan is forced to pull air across the board from the front intake and not just straight up from those slot holes. Plus the air it IS pulling in from the back slots is already heated from being exhausted and looping in and out in a small circle, and won't do much good in the way of cooling. Air takes the path of least resistance and right now it looks like you're not getting good airflow from front to back like you should, and the air that is flowing is probably not as cool as it would be coming from the front of the case. If you left the slot holes open for the GPU heatsink, remember heat rises and wouldnt' be exiting there anyway.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scorpion70707* 
One of the biggest obstructions to airflow are ribbon cables. Don't be afraid to bend em up and press them flat against the back of the case like I did in my post on page 388 (#3877) of this thread. You can also take a razorblade and split all the wires individually from each other and bundle the group as a standard cable with electrician's tape... though I've never been brave enough to try this. Then again, ribbon cables are really cheap and if you've been building comps for a while no doubt you've got a ton of spare cable to experiment on.

The thing about ribbon cables is that they usually hang down directly in front of your front air intake and cause the air to split in two directions around it, or just take one direction and completely miss cooling some vital parts of your board and from what I can see in your pic Canadian, your ribbon cable could be blocking airflow from getting to your GPU heatsink from the front of the case. I'd pull it back under your HD and somehow secure it against the case backplate instead of letting it bunch up at the motherboard plug.

You also want to seal up those slot holes in the back of your case as well so the exhaust fan is forced to pull air across the board from the front intake and not just straight up from those slot holes. Plus the air it IS pulling in from the back slots is already heated from being exhausted and looping in and out in a small circle, and won't do much good in the way of cooling. Air takes the path of least resistance and right now it looks like you're not getting good airflow from front to back like you should, and the air that is flowing is probably not as cool as it would be coming from the front of the case. If you left the slot holes open for the GPU heatsink, remember heat rises and wouldnt' be exiting there anyway.


I'm thinking of taking some of your ideas and putting my own spin on it. What do you think?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i use BI 360GTX w/ 115CFM Panaflos pulling air. from the bottom compartment.


ok, thanks for sharing


----------



## diligenthunter

Round ide cable then this thing is done me thinks


----------



## go4life

where is your vga? 8/10


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


where is your vga? 8/10


Eh its lacking pci e and i don't wanna waste the money for a crappy pci or agp card.

That and its my grandmothers computer


----------



## Unstableiser

@ The Canadian on, "80mm fan mod here on the speaker hole." What do you mean?







That is designed for a fan anyway, not a speaker!


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Lol no ofence Ben but it looks worse..lol...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


ben, it used to be a 3/10... its still a 3/10...


Damn, or either I'm bad at this or the PSU sucks. However , it does...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


ben, where did you run your cpu 4 pin?


Well it wasn't there on this pic , now it going along the PSU , up along WC holes and then between the exhaust fan and the Tuniq Tower.


----------



## thunder12

http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scn1179cq4.jpg

http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scn1178eg1.jpg

advice + help apreciated.


----------



## go4life

thunder12 7.5/10

I would cut some holes so you can run your cables on the back of the motherboard, just search here on OCN, seen many people done it with their 900`s








Also I would turn the harddrive around, that would look much better


----------



## thunder12

thanks for your help, i will be cutting holes when i get my xigmatek cooler and fan controller, for now tho this is its current state







thanks alot.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


thunder12 7.5/10

I would cut some holes so you can run your cables on the back of the motherboard, just search here on OCN, seen many people done it with their 900`s








Also I would turn the harddrive around, that would look much better










Omg I didn't think about that.







Turning around the HDD's.

Well I've got something to do tonight.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


@ The Canadian on, "80mm fan mod here on the speaker hole." What do you mean?







That is designed for a fan anyway, not a speaker!


There are no holes for a fan. There are however little holes in the metal which look like a place for a plastic housing to clip onto or something. That's why I think it's for a speaker. But, I got this computer second hand so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
There are no holes for a fan. There are however little holes in the metal which look like a place for a plastic housing to clip onto or something. That's why I think it's for a speaker. But, I got this computer second hand so I can't say for sure.










Oh, I didn't realise it was your own case. Sorry.


----------



## tibor28

Here is mine, I posted it once already but nobody rated it








Cant think of anything else to improve, I cant hide the cables the top and I am not going to mod this cheap case, I will buy a new big tower soon anyways.

















Just for fun this is how it looked when I first built it


----------



## pioneerisloud

Ah what the heck...I like the way it looks, so I figured I'd share it. My sig rig:


----------



## tibor28

pioneerisloud: Looks good but i cannot rate your cable management with the side panel on.
Please rate mine


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thunder12* 
http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scn1179cq4.jpg

http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scn1178eg1.jpg

advice + help apreciated.

Get rid of stock fan por favor!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
pioneerisloud: Looks good but i cannot rate your cable management with the side panel on.
Please rate mine









I'd give it a good 8.5/10. Lots of room for improvement, but looks like you haven't drilled any holes or anything. Looks real good for what you've done so far.

I'll take a few extra shots here, one sec.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Alright, 100% completely fresh pictures here:


----------



## theCanadian

Nobody had any real input on this, so here we go again. This is a plan. So I want to know what you guys think.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I think you're kinda going backwards with your airflow there.


----------



## tibor28

pioneerisloud: is your side panel glued to your case or something?








Looks like you have a really amazing cable management in there though.
9/10 coz i cant see everything


----------



## jarble

Attachment 87387 dont forget psu exhaust


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tibor28*


pioneerisloud: is your side panel glued to your case or something?








Looks like you have a really amazing cable management in there though.
9/10 coz i cant see everything


Its not glued on...just a ROYAL pain to remove. The side "vent" that's not being used.....kinda hits my cooler. So I can't remove it without risking unseating the cooler, lol.

And no, I won't remove it. I will NEVER have a gaping 80mm hole with nothing covering it, lol. All that's there currently is just some mesh and a very thin cathode that's off because its too bright.  Its the stupid bolts that are hitting the cooler though, lol.


----------



## vailspartan

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4094...0-gx2-ssc.html


----------



## Marin

pioneerisloud: Stop lying, we all know its glued on.
=P, jk, awesome cable management


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


pioneerisloud: Stop lying, we all know its glued on.
=P, jk, awesome cable management










You caught me!
White text ftl!!! I didn't even see that until I quoted it, lol.


----------



## THRASHER2

A few of mine


----------



## pioneerisloud

I couldn't honestly really give a good rating on those ones Thrasher.

They look VERY nice...all of them do. However you really didn't hide the cables, which is what this thread is mainly about. I'll admit, all of them look very nice, and I love how you color matched the sleeving on all of them.

However I personally prefer the look of no wires, rather than a bunch of colorful tubes running all over the inside of my rig. Get them wires hidden better, but keep them sleeved. Until then, I'll only give all of them a combined 7/10.


----------



## THRASHER2

Clean on both sides


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 
Clean on both sides

























6.5/10... the back doesn't have to look nice... plus you gotta make use of those cable management holes! hide the 24-pin cable, and the rest at the back!


----------



## theCanadian

THRASHER2, is your first rig on a lazy susan? if so why?


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
THRASHER2, is your first rig on a lazy susan? if so why?

It was a Quicky for a LanParty (24hr Build)

btw... what is a "lazy susan"


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 









Where did you get that motherboard?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 










WOW that is such a smart idea! Why havent I thought of cutting a hole on the back?! That could have saved me SO much time...
Thanks for a great idea btw


----------



## Takkei

Mmm i had ugly pics, nvm >.<


----------



## scorpion70707

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
Here is mine, I posted it once already but nobody rated it








Cant think of anything else to improve, I cant hide the cables the top and I am not going to mod this cheap case, I will buy a new big tower soon anyways.

















Just for fun this is how it looked when I first built it
























Is that shag carpet? I hope you don't keep the case on the floor or am I wrong in assuming shag produces a TON of lint/dust? Looks nice though. I don't see anything that could be improved.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Lookin' good tibor! 9.5/10

I've built with a lot of cases and while being as unbiased as I can I give the HAF the top spot for cable management.


----------



## Marin

I get my new PSU on Tuesday. So last pic of this before I do some cable management with my new modular PSU.


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Where did you get that motherboard?

its a SAPPHIRE PURE Innovation PI-A9RX480 MoBo


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I get my new PSU on Tuesday. So last pic of this before I do some cable management with my new modular PSU.









So what psu did you order Marin?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
So what psu did you order Marin?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371012

I also got an Antec 300 for $10 because of the combo deal.

http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/2...cneweggug8.png

yay.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 
its a SAPPHIRE PURE Innovation PI-A9RX480 MoBo









Dude, I want that board, lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371012

I also got an Antec 300 for $10 because of the combo deal.

http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/2...cneweggug8.png

yay.

nice combo







but I read a review about that antec 1000w, and they said it was a little unstable for overclocking! Thats why I didnt buy it back in the days.. have you heard that to?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice combo







but I read a review about that antec 1000w, and they said it was a little unstable for overclocking! Thats why I didnt buy it back in the days.. have you heard that to?

They fixed the issues with it. The only known issue was that the PCIe cables couldn't properly power GPU's due to a sensor issue. New reviews, with the newer revision of the PSU, are really good.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
They fixed the issues with it. The only known issue was that the PCIe cables couldn't properly power GPU's due to a sensor issue. New reviews, with the newer revision of the PSU, are really good.

I hope so for your sake! Its sad to have a bad psu







*cough chieftec cough*
My friend had a Chieftec 850w, and max we got on his Q6600 was 2.7ghz. Then we changed to a Thoughpower 850w, boom 3.6ghz right away!


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371012

I also got an Antec 300 for $10 because of the combo deal.

http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/2...cneweggug8.png

yay.

wut?? no more tech station??


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
wut?? no more tech station??
















Tech Station stays, I just couldn't pass up getting an A300 for $10 and free shipping.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd* 









Love it. Nice job







. 10/10
for cool - looking - ness. haha i plan on getting a UV setup for my comp to look almost the same like that, but with orange/green UV.


----------



## thunder12

tibor thats pretty good 9.5!


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Tech Station stays, I just couldn't pass up getting an A300 for $10 and free shipping.









phew... had me worried there


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


Lookin' good tibor! 9.5/10

I've built with a lot of cases and while being as unbiased as I can I give the HAF the top spot for cable management.


Thank you!








You know HAF is exactly the case that i am planning to upgrade to!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *scorpion70707*


Is that shag carpet? I hope you don't keep the case on the floor or am I wrong in assuming shag produces a TON of lint/dust? Looks nice though. I don't see anything that could be improved.


No i just took the pictures on the carpet


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THRASHER2*


It was a Quicky for a LanParty (24hr Build)

btw... what is a "lazy susan"










Spinning disk that you put stuff on so you just spin the disk to get to the other side rather than turning the item around or walking to the other side of the table.










Edit:
omg... big picture

ok so now I'm using the google cache one... it's prolly expire in a couple hours but w/e.


----------



## thunder12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


Get rid of stock fan por favor!










haha ill try XD gonna go WC at xmas or get a xigmatek


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thunder12*


haha ill try XD gonna go WC at xmas or get a xigmatek


no xigmatek, go water







and you will never look back, trust me


----------



## wufuhimself

finally, here is my baby antec 300. i tried as best as i could without cutting holes, open to suggestions.

in all honesty, i am all about the airflow and could care less about the sata cables chillin on the bottom. on the back of the case (err the compartment behind the drive bays) is a bunch of the molex connectors that are hooked up to all of the fans except the side one, whose connector is shown sticking out of the case here.


----------



## /Ben

1/10. No offence. Try hiding some cable under the motherboard etc.


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

My first try so be nice guise







Video Card coming next week. I'd also like to give thanks to Archer for his guide on round ide cables.


----------



## /Ben

A fat 9 if you can keep it like this.


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


A fat 9 if you can keep it like this.










Thanks







lol you should have seen the before pics.


----------



## theCanadian

Archers Round IDE cable guide is FTW.... I wonder... did you see my post on my own version of the round cables? Mine includes an extra step.... spending about 2 hours coloring them in with a sharpie.... I also used clear packing tape so that you can see the color.

I rate you 8.75/10

That could go up or down depending on what happens when you finish the build.


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Archers Round IDE cable guide is FTW.... I wonder... did you see my post on my own version of the round cables? Mine includes an extra step.... spending about 2 hours coloring them in with a sharpie.... I also used clear packing tape so that you can see the color.

I rate you 8.75/10

That could go up or down depending on what happens when you finish the build.

Thanks for the rating









Sounds like I saw yours too, because my cables are wrapped in clear packing tape lol









I also tried coloring one with a sharpie but it kinda didnt go to good









I'm getting my 3870 next week. I'm gonna add some red cold cathodes, more fans, and have my grandma dremel a side window.

Might get water cooling in the future...but who knows lol.


----------



## Coral11

Wires and water:


----------



## Bindusar




----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coral11* 
Wires and water:



















9/10....love teh water cooling


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bindusar* 










This is just awesome...cant even tell its plugged in 10/10

Is it mounted on a wall?


----------



## Bindusar

Yup, the ultimate space saver!


----------



## chidley

My first build and cable management, thankfully i had a good case to work with in that regards. But still for my first time I don't think i did too bad.


----------



## j_syk

Really nice chidley 9/10. mainly due to the strays in the second picture.
For no case mods (as far as I see) it's about the best you can do.

here's mine. a slightly old pic- don't have my HR03 cooler on the graphics card or my new sound card


----------



## chidley

yup 0 mods for cable management, only mods I did were removed 3 of the tooless 5.5inch things (which were a real ***** to remove and u basically break them when they come off but you can still use screws after anyways so no biggie.) And then I attached a 120MM fan in the middle 3 drives via zip ties, pretty sturdy and doesnt rattle or anything so now i have cooling coming from the front through to the top and lines up with my HS Fan and blows over my RAM. Other than that though I don't think i did any mods other than replacing the side 230mm fan with 4 120mm, but thats not really a mod. Heres a picture of it closed and with the ccfl on.


----------



## cltitus

dont worry about that 1 little guy hanging around


----------



## Logit

Been a while since i done my wires i think i need to do them again as i have got a new power supply since then hehe


----------



## shaffaaf27

wouldnt it be awesum if the 8 pin P4 and 24 pin ATX connectors were right angled


----------



## Jacka

Got any tips?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cltitus*


















dont worry about that 1 little guy hanging around











Cool looking system you got there







9/10, you dont get a 10 since I still see a lot of cables and some small things, except from that its a killer system


----------



## tibor28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bindusar* 


















One of the most original things I have seen in a while! Bravo!


----------



## coffeejunky

Heres a 'before' shot for my case. I'm working on tidying it up a fair bit, and doing a sleeving job.


----------



## whe3ls

7/10


----------



## logi6

9.5, the holes are a little big. great job though. looks excellent!


----------



## brandon6199

9/10. No Cpu


















Rate my cables!


----------



## hoth17

10/10!!!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon6199* 
9/10. No Cpu


















Rate my cables!









Did you get that powder coated?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon6199* 
9/10. No Cpu


















Rate my cables!









9/10. I see some cables.


----------



## brandon6199

Nah, just sanded it down with 320 grit, then 350 grit, then 400 grit, then 3 layers of primer, and 2 coats of Rustoleum Universal Black Gloss.

I will post a real entry to this topic once I get all my parts back


----------



## logi6

wow, that must have taken some time.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon6199*


Nah, just sanded it down with 320 grit, then 350 grit, then 400 grit, then 3 layers of primer, and 2 coats of Rustoleum Universal Black Gloss.

I will post a real entry to this topic once I get all my parts back










Wow it looks really nice. Must have taken a lot of work so +rep.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *logi6*


wow, that must have taken some time.


For sure, but look at the results!


----------



## Wahkee

my attempt at some case mods (im a noob with the dremel







and the damn hole saw ran outta battery and i lost the charger!)


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

^^ 6/10
and i must resist urge to post rig again.


----------



## P1MP1NJ

crooked TRUE is bothering me....


----------



## coffeejunky

Right, I've done some tidying. Sleeved my IDE cable. Routed some fan cables better.










My main concern now is the GPU fan. I need to take it off so the wire is at the bottom, and sleeve the cable (I've run out of sleeving







)
I don't think its too bad considering I have _no_ cable management options.

See here for a 'before' shot.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Got any tips?


Does your back panel come off? Flip your HDD's around.

If your back panel doesn't come off, and you've got enough slack in your cables, (which it looks like you do) then just attach the cables before reinstalling your HDD's reversed.


----------



## hercules

well...mine is a damn mess....i can'ts find time to fix them....when i find i will post


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Got any tips?


Cable braid is your friend. It can make ugly cable look so much better. Fan cables are really easy to sleeve the plugs come off very easily.


----------



## wufuhimself

this is better than before i believe. best i can do guys. there is really great airflow, the bottom of the case is a mess though, especially the electrical tape on the pci slot lol.


----------



## MnemonicSyntax

This is my old case. It's been said that wire management in an Antec P-180 is difficult, but that was changed with the P-182. This however is a P-180, no modding.

I think it looks alright.


----------



## MRHANDS

My intel/nvidia rig. I had to remove the case of the PSU to make that heatsink fit. Cooling isn't an issue with it like that. Dangerous, yes, but i'm not stupid enough to touch the capacitors. Also, disregard the jungle of wires in the drive bay


----------



## scottath

Quote:



I had to remove the case of the PSU to make that heatsink fit.


LOL..... 
6.5/10.....the jungle still counts as it's in the case....
The case looks a bit generic so it's ok fir the case....i think


----------



## scottath

Quote:



I had to remove the case of the PSU to make that heatsink fit.


LOL..... 
6.5/10.....the jungle still counts as it's in the case....
The case looks a bit generic so it's ok fir the case....i think


----------



## wufuhimself

wow, that is some risky shtt right there. but if you aren't clumsy like me, and draw blood on your 120mm fans all the time, i guess you're okay lol.

11/10 because that is a serious hazard! 7/10 because of the jungle.


----------



## techie2

only thing changed is the video card and the ram i think...


----------



## Wahkee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *P1MP1NJ*


crooked TRUE is bothering me....


LOL yeah i noticed that when I posted this pic up and i immediately fixed it


----------



## stn0092




----------



## Tator Tot

10/10 excellent management STN0092


----------



## a1161979

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


10/10 excellent management STN0092


Id say 9.5 only because i would bundle up all those stray cables from the PSU with cable ties









Overall a very good and neat job


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I'd say around 9 to 10/10 since I rate score based on the PC case, cuz some cases simple can't hide cables and this was pretty good since it's such a open case and the cables are wired in a good way.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

^^ 8/10. clean up the PSU wires and it will be perfect.

heres my latest pic. and the case is a rocketfish


----------



## a1161979

Awesome As always G|F.E.A.D|Killa







Rep 10/10


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10 G|F.E.A.D|Killa, the mobo power cable is the only down fall.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


9.8/10 G|F.E.A.D|Killa, the mobo power cable is the only down fall.


you have no idea how bad that pisses me off. lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


you have no idea how bad that pisses me off. lol


I feel ya, though I must ask, is it just cause of the RocketFish?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I feel ya, though I must ask, is it just cause of the RocketFish?


yes. my cable was to short to come through the mobo tray. but im goingto cut a lower hole and pull it through and hide it better


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


yes. my cable was to short to come through the mobo tray. but im goingto cut a lower hole and pull it through and hide it better


You could grab some sleeving and an extension from Silverstone.

I grabbed one, I am waiting on it to show up, and a few other things, then I am going to do some cable management on my Antec 300.


----------



## Marin

No cable management mods. I'm surprised I got all my hardware in.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


^^ 8/10. clean up the PSU wires and it will be perfect.

heres my latest pic. and the case is a rocketfish










Yeah, 9.5 here too because of the 24pin. But holy **** thats a nice case, dude!









Heres mine before and after. My first mod!


----------



## Tator Tot

7.5/10, doesn't look to bad Marin.


----------



## UkuleleGod

My first attempt at cables in my new case!


----------



## Tator Tot

Doesn't look to bad man, I'd give it a solid 7/10


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Doesn't look to bad man, I'd give it a solid 7/10


Thanks man, im still working out how i could better hide my cables. But i kinda like the UV glow though. So im happy.


----------



## Lukeatluke

><


----------



## go4life

lukeatluke 9/10









Ah aint the P5Q-E beautiful?


----------



## Jacka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacka* 
Got any tips?

Redid my cables, what do you think now?

I just realised while uploading these pictures that I haven't plugged in the power for DVD or floppy...

That won't affect the cables much though, I tuck the spare PCI-E, SATA and molex cable up in the spare drive bays anyway.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lukeatluke 9/10









Ah aint the P5Q-E beautiful?









First board with non-problems.Just putting 182W through it and zero vDroop









And i love that heatsink


----------



## Tator Tot

@ Jacka 8/10 man, pretty good for a first shot.

There really isn't much more that you can do. Though, I might suggest that you get a better cooler for your CPU, but I'm a hoe like that


----------



## Jacka

I've got a Scythe Infinity in the post.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacka* 
I've got a Scythe Infinity in the post.

















Good deal, not my taste in cooler (I prefer T.R.U.E. Tuniq 120, Xigma s1283)


----------



## Jacka

It was a bargain, and I don't really have the money for a brand new one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacka* 
It was a bargain, and I don't really have the money for a brand new one.

Oh I understand, budget is a must. I just whore around till I find a deal. I payed 80$ for my Phenom 9550, and that my friend, was some serious devil soul selling.


----------



## spaceballsrules




----------



## go4life

spaceball 8/10


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke*


First board with non-problems.Just putting 182W through it and zero vDroop









And i love that heatsink










yeah







I love mine<3


----------



## Flux




----------



## go4life

flux 7.5/10


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Redid my cables, what do you think now?

I just realised while uploading these pictures that I haven't plugged in the power for DVD or floppy...

That won't affect the cables much though, I tuck the spare PCI-E, SATA and molex cable up in the spare drive bays anyway.


Much much much better. Nice job.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*






i give it a 9.99/10 i subtracted the .01 for the twisted USB cable at the botom of the mobo, straiten that baby out!


----------



## dr0matik

Wow, specs on that?

what case is it?


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke* 
><

What kinda fans are those? Are the fins on those blue? I've been trying to find similar fans with green fins, but no lighting.


----------



## theCanadian




----------



## TestECull

Normal res:









Super zomg high res: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7...agementwi3.jpg

And for the love of god don't baww about the haze. My camera's lens is dirty, I know, bugger off. Same goes for my cooler. :\\


----------



## Powelly

This is my first attempt at cable management, so be nice


----------



## FilluX

@powelly

Looks neat, good job









Those wires between the harddrives could be better, but otherwise a good job!

-FilluX


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecanadian*












8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *testecull*


normal res:









super zomg high res: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7...agementwi3.jpg

8

and for the love of god don't baww about the haze. My camera's lens is dirty, i know, bugger off. Same goes for my cooler. :



Quote:



Originally Posted by *powelly*


this is my first attempt at cable management, so be nice



















9


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I dont know what else to do. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## tibor28

*ChrisB17:*
No offense man thats pretty bad id say 5/10.
Seems to me you just zip-tied everything and you left the cables all over the case.
Take all the cables, put them behind the motherboard panel and have just the connectors coming to the front.
Like here:
Messy example and *this is not my PC* but you get what I mean


----------



## theCanadian

jesus crist! how many computers do you have in there?


----------



## ChrisB17

The problem is. I cant fit anymore behind the motherboard tray. If I do I cant get the side panel on that side.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
The problem is. I cant fit anymore behind the motherboard tray. If I do I cant get the side panel on that side.

You know that strong version of scotch tape? Use that to flatten the cables to the tray. Do you have any pictures with better lighting? I might be able to help out a bit. I just re-did mine, so it's still pretty fresh in my mind what I did.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

crappy phone camera but you get the idea....


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


You know that strong version of scotch tape? Use that to flatten the cables to the tray. Do you have any pictures with better lighting? I might be able to help out a bit. I just re-did mine, so it's still pretty fresh in my mind what I did.


I will get pics tommorow. I'm frustrated I know the CM690 is awsome to cable manage and this being Eric EODs old case he modded it to make it easier. I must just suck







.


----------



## theCanadian

we'll get you fixed up.


----------



## aznofazns

Help needed! Due to massive size of the Rocketfish case, I don't even know how where to begin to improve cable tidiness... most of the cables from the PSU are too short and too thick to run behind the mobo tray, which, as you can probably see, extends a few inches past the right edge of the mobo anyways. And how am I supposed to slide the cables behind the tray in the first place? I don't see any openings besides the right edge.

The only improvement I can fathom right now is sleeving the thinner cables.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Help needed! Due to massive size of the Rocketfish case, I don't even know how where to begin to improve cable tidiness... most of the cables from the PSU are too short and too thick to run behind the mobo tray, which, as you can probably see, extends a few inches past the right edge of the mobo anyways. And how am I supposed to slide the cables behind the tray in the first place? I don't see any openings besides the right edge.

The only improvement I can fathom right now is sleeving the thinner cables.


----------



## iandroo888

^ holes in mobo tray - yes. turning around HDD, no. only applicable for the right cage if they have a 90 degree bend cable. it does not have enuf room for standard plugs.

ChrisB7 - theres a lot of room behind hte mobo tray. majority of the wires can go thru the bottom hole and be hidden with exception to the 24-pin atx cable. due to it being round sleeved, a modification is required for it to fit over the lip of teh motherboard try.


----------



## Anth0789

Only thing I hate about my cable management is the ugly IDE cable.


----------



## FilluX

^ May i recommend dvd drives using sata cables?


----------



## phil_ozone

nice disgising of the cables







, but must be a pain if you want an upgrade of PSU ... that water cooling system is smexy so i say 8/10







.

THere is a way to hide cables completely by soldering the connectors to the back of the mobo where they can never bee seen. the porblem is is they are a pain to remove....
overall, nice job


----------



## str8wick3d

My rig.. Cable management probably Isn't done, I can probably tweak it a bit more. You will notice no cpu cooler, Im waiting on it to arrive, along with a 8pin extension cable to power the cpu. But wires shouldnt change much when those arrive.


----------



## tibor28

Thats pretty good actually! 9/10


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I tryed and this is all I could do.


----------



## coffeejunky

Looks much better - 8/10 
But I would ditch the UV zip-ties on the audio cable on the sound card. Get some black (or coloured) cable sleeving and some heatshrink. That will bundle the cables together much more neatly.
Sleeving the fan cables will also make them look less noticable.


----------



## ChrisB17

I just noticed I need to dust out my PC lol.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
^ holes in mobo tray - yes. turning around HDD, no. only applicable for the right cage if they have a 90 degree bend cable. it does not have enuf room for standard plugs.

ChrisB7 - theres a lot of room behind hte mobo tray. majority of the wires can go thru the bottom hole and be hidden with exception to the 24-pin atx cable. due to it being round sleeved, a modification is required for it to fit over the lip of teh motherboard try.

Thanks to both you and theCanadian for your suggestions, I think i'll do a project over Christmas break and see if i can tidy up the wires a bit. I especially don't want ugly wires sticking out if i'm going to cut a side window into my Rocketfish like i'm planning to.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Thanks to both you and theCanadian for your suggestions, I think i'll do a project over Christmas break and see if i can tidy up the wires a bit. I especially don't want ugly wires sticking out if i'm going to cut a side window into my Rocketfish like i'm planning to.


no problem mate!







good luck!


----------



## shaffaaf27

before:









after:


----------



## go4life

so shaffaaf.. why did you make it worse, and removed the freezer 7 pro?







think you typed a little wrong lol, maybe change the before after?


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaffaaf27*


before:


after:
[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I'm confused. Are those pictures reversed by any chance? [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/headscratch.gif


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlycodered*


I'm confused. Are those pictures reversed by any chance?










think so lol, I really hope no one wants to make the case worse lol


----------



## kimosabi

LOL check out the bong. Thats what happens when your modding under the influence.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
LOL check out the bong. Thats what happens when your modding under the influence.









My friend, that is no bong, that is a Hookah!


----------



## kimosabi

lol, i see i need to upgrade on my pipe-skillz.


----------



## scottath

the 2 pictures are different in another way.....
First is a 2900XT
Second is a HD4870x2 (or some ATi X2 card....)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I just copy this from my other thread instead.


----------



## go4life

looks nice ecchi! 9/10


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


looks nice ecchi! 9/10


But I wonder if I will have it nice for any longer cuz the PSU eats the space for the fan so the HDDs are hot hot hot hot 47C danger


----------



## go4life

ouch! 47c on a HDD?! thats hot man.. I thought mine was hot! (32c)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ouch! 47c on a HDD?! thats hot man.. I thought mine was hot! (32c)


When I had them in the CM Stacker they were at 25C to 27C going from 25-27 to 45-47 is like OMG!!!


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


When I had them in the CM Stacker they were at 25C to 27C going from 25-27 to 45-47 is like OMG!!!


Do you have a fan intaking air at the bottom? My HDD's used to get hot in my P180 so I added a fan to the bottom, cooled them off a lot.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


When I had them in the CM Stacker they were at 25C to 27C going from 25-27 to 45-47 is like OMG!!!


wow! I would have gone crazy if my hdd`s where 45c lol


----------



## cometman

p180 mini


----------



## go4life

comet 8.5/10 a little mess down there..


----------



## Dragoon

Here's my P190









*Before*









*After*









*Working*


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Do you have a fan intaking air at the bottom? My HDD's used to get hot in my P180 so I added a fan to the bottom, cooled them off a lot.


My PSU is to big so I can't have a fan in the bottom.


----------



## go4life

dragoon 9/10! My friend, you need some water on that baby


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


dragoon 9/10! My friend, you need some water on that baby










Thanks









LOL







No kidding, but I can't afford a water cooling gear right now. I've looked at some stuff and to get my entire system underwater...

Swiftech GTZ, 2x EK 9800GX2 blocks, EK NB and SB blocks, EK mosfet blocks, Black ice GTS 280 (2x140) and a GTX 240 (2x120), swiftech micro res and pump... Adding tubing, barbs, clamps and such would blow me over €700.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Thanks









LOL







No kidding, but I can't afford a water cooling gear right now. I've looked at some stuff and to get my entire system underwater...

Swiftech GTZ, 2x EK 9800GX2 blocks, EK NB and SB blocks, EK mosfet blocks, Black ice GTS 280 (2x140) and a GTX 240 (2x120), swiftech micro res and pump... Adding tubing, barbs, clamps and such would blow me over â‚¬700.



















Well what are you waiting for?! Sell your mom and buy it^^


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Well what are you waiting for?! Sell your mom and buy it^^


LOL









I'm going to start saving up for my future build, and it'll include watercooling, hopefully the graphics card blocks will be cheaper... â‚¬150 per VGA block is too much lol


----------



## retro41

I'd post mine but it needs some tough love, what tools do I need to cut through the motherboard panel/sheet?

Waiting on a 750GB F1 hdd before I take it apart- get it all done in one sitting, dust'n'polish around etc.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


LOL









I'm going to start saving up for my future build, and it'll include watercooling, hopefully the graphics card blocks will be cheaper... â‚¬150 per VGA block is too much lol


well if you think that is to much, you just havent saved enough










cant wait


----------



## cometman

Quote:



comet 8.5/10 a little mess down there..


down where the psu is is? or next to my graphics card?
...or BOTH?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cometman* 
down where the psu is is? or next to my graphics card?
...or BOTH?

Here is where I think you need to fix







cheers!


----------



## neDav




----------



## neDav

This is what it looked like before surgery.


----------



## theCanadian

is dat.... a PII?


----------



## Marin

Switched back to my Torture Rack and did some cable management this time. Remember, it's a tech station so there really isn't anywhere to hide cables.


----------



## nafljhy

10/10 great job as always marin. what were you using before you switched back to your torture rack?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 









I'd give that a solid 9.5! Very impressive considering the before picture. It's like a whole new computer


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
what were you using before you switched back to your torture rack?

He was using an Antec 300.

Btw Marin, did you buy that or build it yourself?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
10/10 great job as always marin. what were you using before you switched back to your torture rack?

Antec 300.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
He was using an Antec 300.

Btw Marin, did you buy that or build it yourself?

The Torture Rack is from Danger Den. They send all the panels, all that really needs to be done is assembling it.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
The Torture Rack is from Danger Den. They send all the panels, all that really needs to be done is assembling it.

Allright thanx









I want one


----------



## go4life

I so want an DD torture rack.. sadly I dont got cash for it right now.. But someday it will be mine







DD are so good with their costumers to


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
I'd give that a solid 9.5! Very impressive considering the before picture. It's like a whole new computer

Thanks, still working on the front bezel, and I would like to make the cables by the power supply neater. I'm happy with it for now.


----------



## jpw007




----------



## Marin

Resize it please.


----------



## go4life

jpw... fail.. and please resize that pic..


----------



## wigseryc

Posting overly massive photos should be an infractable offence.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Posting overly massive photos should be an infractable offence.


qft


----------



## theCanadian

HERE IS THE FIXED VERSION OF jpw007


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


HERE IS THE FIXED VERSION OF jpw007










Well, for the original, 0/10...all I could see was wiring, even when going full screen on FireFox.

For the fixed...1/10. Doesn't look like he did ANY cable management whatso-ever. Looks like he just hooked everything up, made sure it worked, and put the side panel on.


----------



## olli3

damn! that pc needs tidying







I'm surprised the wires don't get mashed up in the fans hehe. 1/10


----------



## neDav

Are all those wires connected to something? You have a job on your hands, but you will feel good once you get it looking good.


----------



## Coral11

0 of 10 Rats nest award


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Looks like he just hooked everything up, made sure it worked, and put the side panel on.

He put SOMETHING through the HDD cage but I have no idea what.

.5/10


----------



## jarble

still working but better that it wasAttachment 88780


----------



## gtz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
HERE IS THE FIXED VERSION OF jpw007









That is pretty bad. That type of thermaltake case is easy to do wire management. It is almost identical to the old school antec solution case I had. Just need to make a hole to tuck those wires.

I managed to do a better job on my current case and it is horrible for wire management becuase of the placement of the psu.




Please don't rate mine, just using it as an example. If I can get it somewhat decent he should try a lot harder.


----------



## l4n b0y

meh, it ok...


----------



## gtz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l4n b0y* 
meh, it ok...










Very nice I am a sucker for red. 8/10


----------



## tibor28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
HERE IS THE FIXED VERSION OF jpw007









Oh man that reminds me of how my PC looked before i did cable management


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l4n b0y* 
meh, it ok...










I give you a 10/10, since you have done such a good work in that little case! respect for that!

Rep+ from me


----------



## stn0092

Previous attempt is on page 402.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I re-did my cable management, moved somethings and added a new cooler.


----------



## Launcherstrike

Whoa thatt p182 is packed! 10/10


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Previous attempt is on page 402.











7/10

Good try as those cases are VERY hard to hide cables.


----------



## rmvvwls

Here's mine. Trouble with this case (Thermaltake Armour+ MX) is that the motherboard tray has about 5-7mm clearance behind it.
I need sata drives...

stn0092: I'd give that a solid 7/10 as well. Just like mine, there's a heap of space for the cables to show up in.

EDIT: Rotated the photo.


----------



## jpw007

Soz about the size guys, i didnt look before i posted lol. Put the resized in original post (Thanks theCanadian!!!)

Havnt worried about it as of yet, too busy and not much time. Plus i have pulled the mobo in and out so much recently (upgraded mobo etc) so i havnt wasted my time until i have got everything perfect. Ordered some cable ties when i ordered my new HDD yesterday so i will get some done this weekend (hopefully) and will post up pics then!


----------



## shaffaaf27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Previous attempt is on page 402.










there is a hole above the psu, just under the mobo. use that to take the ATX 24 pin and the 8 pin under the mobo tray.


----------



## VCheeZ




----------



## go4life

9/10 vcheez







looks cool







just hide some more cables and you got a 10/10!


----------



## pez

Ok, If I get the CPU cooler I'm expecting today, I'll repost it







.

I doubt I'll beat my 8/10, but it'll at least look a bit prettier w/o this opteron stock cooler







.


----------



## aurimas1986

Attachment 88876
Attachment 88877
Attachment 88878
Attachment 88879


----------



## Tator Tot

Aurimas1986, you get an 8.5/10. Thats a good effort. The PCIe cable is a big let down. And some of the visibility of your other cables.


----------



## go4life

aurimas 9/10! That is quite good


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX




----------



## pez

Ok, so nothing has changed except the CPU cooler. Just kinda wanted to show it off







.


----------



## go4life

why the freezer?


----------



## pez

Lol why not? It's supposed to be one of the best coolers for socket 939, and a SDT-S1283 was most likely going to have to force me to remove my side door fan.


----------



## go4life

ok lol







didnt see that have a 939 rig


----------



## aurimas1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Aurimas1986, you get an 8.5/10. Thats a good effort. The PCIe cable is a big let down. And some of the visibility of your other cables.


Well i know that my pce cables not nice but they are just too short


----------



## alexgheseger

I'll have some in case piccies up tonight


----------



## puffydaddy

in this thread i saw very impressive and awesome PCs!!! and people with a bad cable management, don't worry just try to improve!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Getting far too crowded.


----------



## go4life

a butterfly cooler?










8/10 you have a hard case to work with


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
a butterfly cooler?









8/10 you have a hard case to work with









Hehe thanks, I love this CPU cooler


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Getting far too crowded.











No disprespect or anything, but it kinda looks like a "My First Computer", with all the colours and the butterfly and what not.

"Now with removable parts! Only available from Fisher Price."


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


No disprespect or anything, but it kinda looks like a "My First Computer", with all the colours and the butterfly and what not.

"Now with removable parts! Only available from Fisher Price."


rofl, now be nice wigseryc!









@ kamikaze, no problem


----------



## wigseryc

Hah i'm just saying.. I know it's a fine machine, just a little too colourful for my liking









No offence intended.


----------



## go4life

well some people like many colors you know


----------



## spartacus

Here's mine:

BEFORE:










Full Size

AFTER:










Full Size


----------



## jarble

not bad 8


----------



## AIpha

Before Hyper 212/Rosewill 600w PSU









After Hyper 212/New PSU


----------



## arekieh




----------



## go4life

7.5/10


----------



## coffeejunky

7/10
Try bundling the lower cables together a bit more
And try to hide the fan cable on the left a bit better (or sleeve it)


----------



## UkuleleGod

Any suggestions on how I could improve?


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## bluedevil

Ick......4/10

You need to clean up those cables alot, and remount your HSF the other way, your airflow is facing to the front.......

Here is mine...


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

You did really good, I didn't mod my 300 yet. Its still vanilla.

And I'd love to remount my HSF, but it blocks RAM channels 1&2 if I do so my board won't boot.


----------



## go4life

ukulele 6/10 start with removing all those terrible colors








tator tot 6/10 to much cables lol
bluedevil 7.5/10 you're getting there


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ukulele 6/10 start with removing all those terrible colors








tator tot 6/10 to much cables lol
bluedevil 7.5/10 you're getting there











Lol.......I am gonna do a bit of work on it after Christmas....I am getting close to $300, so a new GPU and HSF are in order.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Lol.......I am gonna do a bit of work on it after Christmas....I am getting close to $300, so a new GPU and HSF are in order.


thats nice! well post a pic of it then when you are done


----------



## AIpha

No1 rated mine







I was guessing maybe 6/10. Bluedevil, good job, I don't see how you could really move that around anymore lol.


----------



## arekieh

7.5/10 that just killed me, dam you guys, gonna rewire this weekend and make you guys say 10/10







lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
8/10

You did really good, I didn't mod my 300 yet. Its still vanilla.

And I'd love to remount my HSF, but it blocks RAM channels 1&2 if I do so my board won't boot.

What about if you mount your HSF facing upwards? You need to get it facing upwards or backwards. Otherwise its not getting proper airflow, which will result in higher temperatures.


----------



## AIpha

What does you think of mine?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


What does you think of mine?


Honestly, I'd say 5/10 because I KNOW that case can do better. I have that same case, and well...see for yourself.

See? Same exact case.


----------



## AIpha

How did you get the cords to go behind the mobo tray? Mine are too big and the door won't fit on properly...


----------



## TDN1979

I just started reading this thread and I have to say that I'm impressed with some of the setups on here. I just took all the stuff out of my Old HP case and put it in an NZXT 921 case. After seeing this thread, I looked at mine and HAD to do something about the wires. I don't have a before pic but it was bad, and I mean real bad. I unhooked it and took it to the table and worked on it for a while and this is what I came up with. I need to find out a way to do something with the wire for the side fan. Let me know what you think.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Honestly, I'd say 5/10 because I KNOW that case can do better. I have that same case, and well...see for yourself.

See? Same exact case.









Do you have any recommendations on what I could do?


----------



## EricM9104

Mom's Dell. Who can spot the funny? HAHA.










My rig, new case.


----------



## venom55520

LOL XMS2 ram in a dell









8.0/10 for dell, they know their wire management.
6.5/10 for your rig, looks like a spaghetti dish at the bottom of your case.. although i can't say much until i move my rig into the antec nine hundred.


----------



## AIpha

Lol cable management. ( I don't think you've gotten around to it yet. ;P)

The funny: Did you steal something(PCI) from your moms pc?(She has a open slot lol)

OMG I was staring at the XMS RAM for like 10 seconds like ***...and didn't even realize it didn't belong, what did you do with the RAM that came with the Dell?


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Lol cable management. ( I don't think you've gotten around to it yet. ;P)

The funny: Did you steal something(PCI) from your moms pc?


looks like a tv tuner to me.


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


*LOL XMS2 ram in a dell *









8.0/10 for dell, they know their wire management.
6.5/10 for your rig, looks like a spaghetti dish at the bottom of your case.. although i can't say much until i move my rig into the antec nine hundred.


Correct.
Yep, I want a modular PSU, haha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Lol cable management. ( I don't think you've gotten around to it yet. ;P)

The funny: Did you steal something(PCI) from your moms pc?(She has a open slot lol)

OMG I was staring at the XMS RAM for like 10 seconds like ***...and didn't even realize it didn't belong, what did you do with the RAM that came with the Dell?


Nah, did a little cable management.
Didn't take anything from my mom's Dell, except for the old RAM. (2x256MB).
The empty slot is from the dial-up modem I took out a month or two ago.

The XMS2 RAM is the funny part.








The Dell RAM is gonna be going into my old eMachines which'll be setup for [email protected] GPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


looks like a tv tuner to me.


Correct, it's a cheap but decent $25 video capture card I use for my ol' Sony video camera.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EricM9104*


Correct.
Yep, I want a modular PSU, haha.

Nah, did a little cable management.
Didn't take anything from my mom's Dell, except for the old RAM. (2x256MB).
The empty slot is from the dial-up modem I took out a month or two ago.

The XMS2 RAM is the funny part.








The Dell RAM is gonna be going into my old eMachines which'll be setup for [email protected] GPU.

Correct, it's a cheap but decent $25 video capture card I use for my ol' Sony video camera.


does it do digital tuner too, i want tv (all we got is the antenna on the roof) on my pc. thinking of getting one, specially since you can get HD channels now for free from the channels, just would like to test it out.


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


does it do digital tuner too, i want tv (all we got is the antenna on the roof) on my pc. thinking of getting one, specially since you can get HD channels now for free from the channels, just would like to test it out.


Not sure, might check it out eventually, I already got a digital tuner though, haha.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EricM9104*


Not sure, might check it out eventually, I already got a digital tuner though, haha.


LOL, the only HD (and it's not even digital) screen in my house is my computer monitor


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


LOL, the only HD (and it's not even digital) screen in my house is my computer monitor










Same.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I found another funny... ITS A DELL...

wait im not sure if that is more funny or jsut sad


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


I found another funny... ITS A DELL...

wait im not sure if that is more funny or jsut sad


It does what she needs it to do.
Failtroll is fail.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I wasnt trying to troll. I know the merits of Dell, I set them up for our work...

I was jsut commenting on the fact your in a cable managment section with a dell


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
How did you get the cords to go behind the mobo tray? Mine are too big and the door won't fit on properly...

I just made sure the cables fit into the channeling that's already there behind the mobo tray. And my door doesn't quite fit on properly either. I have to sit on the side of my case, and use both of my hands to force that back panel back on....however once its in place, its nice and straight







.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I just made sure the cables fit into the channeling that's already there behind the mobo tray. And my door doesn't quite fit on properly either. I have to sit on the side of my case, and use both of my hands to force that back panel back on....however once its in place, its nice and straight







.

roflmao


----------



## Marin

Added two HR-05's to my rig.


----------



## vigilante

Nice clean DD torture rack marin. I know how hard it is to make these things look nice so ill give you a 9/10.

damn you even rougted stuff inbetween the mobo and acrylic tray, nice


----------



## KoolMan

Nicely done Cabling


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I posted this awhile ago, but noone gave me a rating.


----------



## AIpha

That's because it's a easy 10/10...when I first looked I didn't even see any cables xD Very nice!


----------



## Tator Tot

Was that really necessary Marin.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Very nice, buys. Both Marin and Flawless get 9.5s from me.


----------



## Sonic

Not the greatest but eh whatever.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Not the greatest but eh whatever.

Theres so little there I will give it a 9/10.
Maybe get some cable braid on the fan cables


----------



## gtz

Here's my new case after some drilled holes to hide the cables.


----------



## venom55520

9/10
could do a hard drive cage mod that would make it look way cleaner, here is the link:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=126395


----------



## LuminatX

Ok so I've never touched my cables before, or anything but after seeing this thread I figures what the hell I could use better case airflow for better temps.
low and behold it did help. (plus a good cleaning)

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## lonnie5000

edit/// wrong thread.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


Ok so I've never touched my cables before, or anything but after seeing this thread I figures what the hell I could use better case airflow for better temps.
low and behold it did help. (plus a good cleaning)

BEFORE:









AFTER:










there you go, great effort








9/10 because you really can't do much more, +rep for the effort


----------



## trezegol13

anyone that uses the coolermaster stacker 810 i can use some tips on my cable managment thanks............ http://www.digitalstar.com.au/detail.aspx?ID=37559


----------



## [email protected]

I tried...









These pictures are a few hours old, the pump cabling is actually managed somewhere else now.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


there you go, great effort








9/10 because you really can't do much more, +rep for the effort










Thanks.
yeah I spent hours tryn to figure out different ways, I thought about turning the HDD's around backwards, but Im not sure it will work out well.
and i cant seem to get the power cable off of the video card either


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


Thanks.
yeah I spent hours tryn to figure out different ways, *I thought about turning the HDD's around backwards*, but Im not sure it will work out well.
and i cant seem to get the power cable off of the video card either










works out great, only requires a few holes drilled.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I tried...









These pictures are a few hours old, the pump cabling is actually managed somewhere else now.


ok.. you have a cosmos, and you dont have the rad in the top?!
just do some small changes on that and it will be good! 
and a 480gtx on only a cpu? you got to love overkill









8/10 for now, some small tweaks and you will get 10/10! 
and remove the big white zip-tie on the tubing please!


----------



## zer0hz

Heres mine, rate the cables! :]

















I saw a watercooled unit at tiger direct, (i assume) he was upgrading the mobo / proc / video cards, 3 gtx280's, i7, evga mobo(? on the mobo). looking in a full case looked like the motherboard was non existent below all the wires


----------



## AIpha

Sorry for the Sidekick LX 1.3 megapixel quality.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ok.. you have a cosmos, and you dont have the rad in the top?!
just do some small changes on that and it will be good! 
and a 480gtx on only a cpu? you got to love overkill









8/10 for now, some small tweaks and you will get 10/10! 
and remove the big white zip-tie on the tubing please!


Thanks lol

Yep, GTX480 just for the CPU! I'm slowly doing cable management. Damn IDE and 24-pin adapter...


----------



## Zensou

Added a yate loon to front of case. ( without icage )


----------



## kilrbe3

Here is a cell phone shot.
Tad messy, still waiting to clean it up one day..









*its really not messy, down in the bottom right, is just extra cables that i have yet figured out wat to do with


----------



## TDN1979

The new guy just gets no love


----------



## theCanadian

LOL this thread should be called, "Post your cables" there isn't much rating going on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Not the greatest but eh whatever.

7/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtz* 
Here's my new case after some drilled holes to hide the cables.

7.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminatX* 
Ok so I've never touched my cables before, or anything but after seeing this thread I figures what the hell I could use better case airflow for better temps.
low and behold it did help. (plus a good cleaning)

BEFORE:









AFTER:









6/10 the unsleeved 24 pin just kills it. otherwise it would be at least a 7.5/10.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 


















I tried...









These pictures are a few hours old, the pump cabling is actually managed somewhere else now.

Same goes for you. the unsleeved extension.... get it done! oh, and is that jumbo zip tie actually doing anything? If not, take it off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zer0hz* 
Heres mine, rate the cables! :]

















I saw a watercooled unit at tiger direct, (i assume) he was upgrading the mobo / proc / video cards, 3 gtx280's, i7, evga mobo(? on the mobo). looking in a full case looked like the motherboard was non existent below all the wires

too dark to see much, even after cranking the gamma.... 5/10??? the only thing I can see is molex connections.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 









Sorry for the Sidekick LX 1.3 megapixel quality.

Decent. try and straighten out that USB cable on the bottom, tuck the cable in the upper right of the mobo behind the corner with the other one, 8.3/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zensou* 









Added a yate loon to front of case. ( without icage )









pretty damn dark, thats more of a "look at my cool LED's" than a "rate my cables". 7.2/10, based on what i can see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Here is a cell phone shot.
Tad messy, still waiting to clean it up one day..









*its really not messy, down in the bottom right, is just extra cables that i have yet figured out wat to do with

lol cant see :turd:. another "led" shot. cant rate you. sorry. I cant even tell where that cable is going.... (i'm referring to the only cable which i can positively identify as a cable, the sleeved one that looks like the fans are "om nom nom nom"ing it.


----------



## TDN1979

Well, I guess since I got no love and my post is about 3 pages back I will post it again. I'm about to take my case apart and drill some holes then powder coat it. Should look better after I'm done...


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


Well, I guess since I got no love and my post is about 3 pages back I will post it again. I'm about to take my case apart and drill some holes then powder coat it. Should look better after I'm done...











8/10
post a pic of the new outcome when ur done


----------



## LuminatX

wow, this is what it look like when i first got the PC.
the more i look at it the more i laugh lol, this thread has opened my eyes.
im headin to this computer store in a bit to find some more cable sleeves

when i first got it...









how it is at the moment...


----------



## TDN1979

I plan on doing a write up on it when I do it. I'm thinking about going black wrinkle on the inside and I will have a lot of pics. That power wire for the mobo is just an eyesore but it's not long enough to do anything with. I will prolly do it within the next couple weeks and when I do, I will post it up here.


----------



## repo_man

Put in my new Antec 500w, it had substantially more wires,lmao!


----------



## TDN1979

I'm glad I'm not the only one running a micro board







. I give that one a 9/10 just for the time having to tuck all those wires away, lol


----------



## go4life

LuminatX 8/10
Repo_man 9/10

So rate mine guys!









I have a pain in the *** case to hide cables in, but I did what I could!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I can barely see your go4life. I would say with what i see 9/10.


----------



## systemaxd

Suppose i can post up my new case wiring job as its now up on my case mod work log. Thus not jumping ahead of of work log in images.

top half









bottom half









*Note this is a work in progress but all hardware is attached and of the pata wires and front headers wires will be tucked up towards top later*


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I can barely see your go4life. I would say with what i see 9/10.


thanks!









I don't have a good camera! It was taken with my lousy Sony Ericsson K810i.. Well at least you can see what it is


----------



## MidgetMariachi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemaxd*


Suppose i can post up my new case wiring job as its now up on my case mod work log. Thus not jumping ahead of of work log in images.

top half 









bottom half









*Note this is a work in progress but all hardware is attached and of the pata wires and front headers wires will be tucked up towards top later*


HUGE picture but very nice work. Looks clean. I'd say 9!









Midget Mariachi


----------



## TDN1979

I'm going to give that one an 8 cause a lot can happen with the cooling lines. Looks like a killer deal though.


----------



## str8wick3d




----------



## diligenthunter

str8wick3d

Looks good, id just say to flip the bottom mount fan so that it blows air into your case thought, as hot air rises.


----------



## str8wick3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
str8wick3d

Looks good, id just say to flip the bottom mount fan so that it blows air into your case thought, as hot air rises.

Ill try it out. Thanks.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


I'm glad I'm not the only one running a micro board







. I give that one a 9/10 just for the time having to tuck all those wires away, lol


Yea,I love my mATX! I'm thinking of buying a new board though ( the eternal desire for _new_ stuff







)

It took me almost an hour to tuck all those wires


----------



## Monkey92

I will be getting a new PSU (Ultra X3 1000W) for Christmas, so I'm gonna do a few mods (turn the HDDs around, cut a side panel window, a few more holes) soon when I get it.


----------



## go4life

monkey 9/10


----------



## arekieh

OMG THE 1200 IS HUGE SKDJFLSKDJFLKSDJFLKSDFJKF
i wish i got it now, just for the space


----------



## Rajb1031

First ever mod, hope you guys like


----------



## gtz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rajb1031*


first ever mod, hope you guys like











10/10

Inspired me to do more wiremanagement on my own case.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


First ever mod, hope you guys like











I maybe wrong here but it looks like your rear fan is blowing into your case...


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


I maybe wrong here but it looks like your rear fan is blowing into your case...


nope, its blowing out


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


nope, its blowing out


I'm pretty sure that rear fan is intaking air... the label should be facing the outside of the case... you should flip that fan around


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


I'm pretty sure that rear fan is intaking air... the label should be facing the outside of the case... you should flip that fan around


 Thats what I have been thinking......


----------



## diligenthunter

Good to see I'm not going crazy here.


----------



## Rajb1031

Damn, i have to check that now lol, ill let you guys know after work


----------



## repo_man

Fwiw, the 'bars' on fans always are on the exhaust side. Something the stickers can be on either side, _but_ the bars that hold the motor are always on the exhaust side.


----------



## dakpyro525

Needs some work.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
I maybe wrong here but it looks like your rear fan is blowing into your case...

Hey just got home and checked. It does blow out. My fan has labels on both sides and the arrow is pointing to the rear of the case.



















Appreciate the concern though!


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Hey just got home and checked. It does blow out. My fan has labels on both sides and the arrow is pointing to the rear of the case.



















Appreciate the concern though!

Ah, ok! Its much more clear with these pics... usually the sticker is on the side where the fan blows air out, but in your case, your fans different... just like repo man said...


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Ah, ok! Its much more clear with these pics... usually the sticker is on the side where the fan blows air out, but in your case, your fans different... just like repo man said...









I like to be different


----------



## AIpha

Apevia's fans have a arrow in them. (If I had a decent camera I'd show ya.)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Ah, ok! Its much more clear with these pics... usually the sticker is on the side where the fan blows air out, but in your case, your fans different... *just like repo man said...*


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Apevia's fans have a arrow in them. (If I had a decent camera I'd show ya.)









I got ya,


----------



## miloshs

LOL, every fan has arrows, only it sometimes harder to see them cuz the fans are black, and not glowing like a carneval







... Anyhow its quite obvious where the fan blows out, and wher draws in... just look at the fan blades, its easy as that


----------



## Villainstone

Rate these cables and rate my dust LOL.


----------



## miloshs

Cables 3/10 (and thats just for having cables) lol
Dust 20/10


----------



## Villainstone

But I can tell you one thing this is the coolest case I have ever owned LOL. It's my little wooden tech stations LMAO. I am looking into a new case, the NXZT Whisper, and I will mod the hell out of it.


----------



## go4life

villainstone I think you should get 8.5/10, after all its a tech, so I think you have done a good job







I want to build one my self! Your dust gets 8/10 btw


----------



## jtypin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


No disprespect or anything, but it kinda looks like a "My First Computer", with all the colours and the butterfly and what not.

"Now with removable parts! Only available from Fisher Price."


Wait, can you not already remove parts from a computer? if not then how the hell did they get in and how did he build it! Also to many color's...


----------



## dakpyro525

mine got ignored


----------



## go4life

^ 8/10


----------



## wire

About as good as it's going to get without me doing some modding which I don't plan on doing anytime soon.


----------



## repo_man

9/10 (for no modding) Is there anyway to run that cpu plug under the board? Or around the back of the mobo plate? That's my only complaint. Other than that, looks great!

(and bonus points for having a Christmas tree in the back! <3 )


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
9/10 (for no modding) Is there anyway to run that cpu plug under the board? Or around the back of the mobo plate? That's my only complaint. Other than that, looks great!

(and bonus points for having a Christmas tree in the back! <3 )

I tried to run it behind the cards in the PCI and PCI-E slots, but the cable was just not long enough. Maybe I'll pick up an extension cable in the near future.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I tried to run it behind the cards in the PCI and PCI-E slots, but the cable was just not long enough. Maybe I'll pick up an extension cable in the near future.

Lol, dang, I hate when that happens! Yea, I would consider an extension some point in the future, that's the only wire that really sticks out.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


About as good as it's going to get without me doing some modding which I don't plan on doing anytime soon.











If you rotate the heat sink 90 degrees all you need to do is clip off about half an inch of the lowest blade.

After i did it with mine i didn't even need a fan on it.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I tried to run it behind the cards in the PCI and PCI-E slots, but the cable was just not long enough. Maybe I'll pick up an extension cable in the near future.


It fits underneath the card on the lft hand site, between the PCI-E connecter and the side of the case. Thats how mine is right now and its loosk great


----------



## X1L3D

I just re did my case wireing and case config.

Here is the before pics:

















Here is after:

















What do you guys think, i spent about 1 hour on this and i think its the best i can do with my stupid cpu power cable being so short.


----------



## dakpyro525

zip ties would clean it up alot.


----------



## Kyle659

Here is my antec 300, just recently rebuilt it.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyle659*


Here is my antec 300, just recently rebuilt it.


Really nice job, you get a 10/10 from me. :]

I will post my new pics when I get my new PSU on sunday. yay


----------



## go4life

kyle that is a good 10/10!


----------



## X1L3D

What do you guys think of mine from what it use to look like? This is the first time i have ever re-wired a case so i am actually pretty happy on how it turned out, except for that stupid cpu power cable being so dam short and making a mess of it, other then that what do you guys think?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *X1L3D* 
What do you guys think of mine from what it use to look like? This is the first time i have ever re-wired a case so i am actually pretty happy on how it turned out, except for that stupid cpu power cable being so dam short and making a mess of it, other then that what do you guys think?

im sorry but thats a 5/10.
Still looks very messy! if you make some holes in your case, and get an extension cable, it will look much nicer! And another trick is to turn the harddrives the other way!


----------



## STDSkillz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I tried to run it behind the cards in the PCI and PCI-E slots, but the cable was just not long enough. Maybe I'll pick up an extension cable in the near future.

I have the exact same problem. Talk about irritating.


----------



## vigilante




----------



## Launcherstrike

9.5/10 ^ :]


----------



## gtz

So I just finished sleeving my power supply cables, I think it looks it looks a little bit cleaner. What do you guys think?


----------



## Takkei

I like yours GTZ, nice job. 9/10









Rate mine please!


----------



## USFORCES

9/10 purple and green look nice...


----------



## Rajb1031

hey gtz, nice job, Im really feeling that blue


----------



## .Style

New mobo:










Dont yah just hate the front panel audio connectors and crap like that eh?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
I like yours GTZ, nice job. 9/10









Rate mine please!











7 of 10. take better pics for me to fully rate it


----------



## Takkei

nice pics guys!


----------



## vigilante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


New mobo:










Dont yah just hate the front panel audio connectors and crap like that eh?


7/10

Coil up those satas so you dont see the slack, route the front panel crap behind the mobo and out where psu bundle is, otherwise very clean


----------



## BlankThis

Once I get my sleeving kit and new PSU I will post.. Until then trust me in saying it's ugly...

~B~


----------



## Krame




----------



## lordv8der

Wow Krame, very nice indeed! 9/10

Ooh ooh ooh! Do me, do me!

Before: 

After: 

please note, this case has no cable management, no fake mobo backplate etc.


----------



## pez

lord, I give it 6.5/10, but that's just me.

My case doesn't get any better. Not enough tray left to cut any effective cable management holes, so here's thes best I can get from it.

(Crappy 2 MP cell phone camera)


----------



## froggy1986

OK so I just redid my wiring since I replaced my PSU. Please let me know what ya think...









PS ignore the dust


----------



## vigilante

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froggy1986* 
OK so I just redid my wiring since I replaced my PSU. Please let me know what ya think...









PS ignore the dust









Looks pretty dang good! 9.5/10 lose those ugly IDEs and you will have a 10!


----------



## Kopi




----------



## DennisC

Best I could do with the stock holes for cable management.


----------



## jarble

nice 9.0


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 


















Cable management 8/10, Looks ?? 10/10. Nice Case.


----------



## pez

No love?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
No love?

??


----------



## froggy1986

oh sry pez, didnt mean to steal your glory... I would give ya about an 8/10, but considering the lack of space behind mobo, it could be MUCH worse.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froggy1986* 
oh sry pez, didnt mean to steal your glory... I would give ya about an 8/10, but considering the lack of space behind mobo, it could be MUCH worse.

Yeah, there is literally maybe 3/8 of an inch behind the mobo tray and the door. There's not much else I can do w/ this case







.


----------



## shaffaaf27

my new one guys:


----------



## miloshs

^ Love the guts...9/10... You really need some u-channel rubber there...


----------



## shaffaaf27

u-channel rubber?


----------



## Rajb1031

yeah i agree, like a grommet. 9/10


----------



## shaffaaf27

where would i need it?


----------



## miloshs

u-chanell thingy.... around the window... actually around the part of the side with jagged edges from cutting it before installing the window







...

Like this...


----------



## JoshsPC

... didnt work


----------



## shaffaaf27

its been smothed no jaged edges, the rhombus is mean to be a rhombus


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I didn't try to do an ultra fanastic job, just hid most of the clutter to maintain a good airflow:


----------



## l4n b0y

^^^^^7/10


----------



## Launcherstrike

What a cheap shot! Take that side panel off


----------



## UkuleleGod

Here is my Backup PC.
@l4n boy show us whats behind that panel and hidden behind the flashy lights


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaffaaf27*


its been smothed no jaged edges, the rhombus is mean to be a rhombus










Might wann give it a try... seriously when i did mine i tought:"It looks fine without the u-channel", but once i got it on it looks loads better... but thats just me, maybe









Looks great as it is... just saying what i would do


----------



## Marin




----------



## miloshs

^ I love it







9.5/10









And great speakers







, similar as mine, only i have X-540... they own


----------



## pez

Stop that right now Marin. You're going to make me buy a rack.


----------



## scottish_jason

my rig, didnt spend much time making the cables nice and neat but it will do me


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Stop that right now Marin. You're going to make me buy a rack.


He'll give you about a week or so and post the same pics again...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
He'll give you about a week or so and post the same pics again...


I haven't noticed........................................


----------



## xlastshotx

lol


----------



## USFORCES

l4n b0y you need to blow the thing out and put a filter on it!


----------



## go4life

lastshot 10/10









love it!


----------



## low strife

Last shot... Very nice.

The IDE harddrives made it very difficult to keep it clean, but I managed.


----------



## go4life

I hate IDE drives.. destroys your hole pc's look!









7/10 because of stupid IDE...


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *low strife* 
Last shot... Very nice.

The IDE harddrives made it very difficult to keep it clean, but I managed.


Yeah IDE cables are never good... A round IDE would be better though, I think I have a spare one.. If I can find it I can send it to you.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I hate IDE drives.. destroys your hole pc's look!









7/10 because of stupid IDE...

You know, I'm seeing a lot of hate towards IDE drives around here. Not everyone can afford to go out and buy new hard drives and optical drives, just to get the small SATA cables







. I saw Froggy's post, and they only got a 9.5 out of 10 because they were running IDE cables. I personally would have given Froggy's a 10/10. The only cables that were even remotely seeable were the IDE ones, and they were nice and round.

As far as the above (the one with IDE), 8/10. I'm not lowering it because of IDE, because well...look at Froggy's post a few pages back. I still see lots of cables dangling around inside your case.


----------



## TDN1979

There is a mod on here for the IDE's. You cut them in strips and wrap them like your PSU wires. Looks really good IMO.


----------



## Robilar

The antec 1200 is good for wire management but its height requires a number of wires to be stretched to their maximum length


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
You know, I'm seeing a lot of hate towards IDE drives around here. Not everyone can afford to go out and buy new hard drives and optical drives, just to get the small SATA cables







. I saw Froggy's post, and they only got a 9.5 out of 10 because they were running IDE cables. I personally would have given Froggy's a 10/10. The only cables that were even remotely seeable were the IDE ones, and they were nice and round.


Agreed, I get by fine with my IDE drives. I don't find a need to switch, and I don't wanna spend a bunch of money just to get smaller cables. Well I guess here's my entry:


----------



## TDN1979

Something is missing in that pic and I just can't quite put my finger on it.

What the hell is missing?!?!?!

OH, THE CASE









I like the battery plug as well


----------



## xlastshotx

Hey low strife I found the rounded IDE cable, PM me if you want it. Its silver though so it might stick out a bit in your case.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TDN1979* 
Something is missing in that pic and I just can't quite put my finger on it.

What the hell is missing?!?!?!

OH, THE CASE









I like the battery plug as well









Nothing I need is missing







Wc is so much easier sans case.


----------



## Slobodan600

my current pc








here is my older rig


----------



## noahmateen1234

6/5/10. Get SATA drives, I hate IDE cables haha. Overall performance wise, airflow looks good, but looks wise it could use some improvement. I had that case and I made it look pretty good. I wish I had pics but I don't anymore.


----------



## hoth17

where is the cpu heatsink. looks good, but can't give it a rating if not everything is there.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Still deciding which one to get. I probably will get a Xigmatek 1283, but that won't affect the cable management as you will barely even see that wire. It will go up where the cpu power connector is coming from.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Slobodan:
If your secondary rig is what I think it is, it appears it would outperform your main rig, lol. Both of your rigs I'll give a 9/10 (only because I see some wires that are bunched up and or not straight). They both look great.

noahmateen1234:
9.5/10. Looks great, however I feel you are cheating us out here. Low power GPU, no CPU cooler? What gives?


----------



## Slobodan600

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Slobodan:
If your secondary rig is what I think it is, it appears it would outperform your main rig, lol. Both of your rigs I'll give a 9/10 (only because I see some wires that are bunched up and or not straight). They both look great.

noahmateen1234:
9.5/10. Looks great, however I feel you are cheating us out here. Low power GPU, no CPU cooler? What gives?


thanks ... my main rig is a little better ram and hd is faster the green one had 1gig of ddr so that was crappy and it was loud as hell.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Slobodan:
If your secondary rig is what I think it is, it appears it would outperform your main rig, lol. Both of your rigs I'll give a 9/10 (only because I see some wires that are bunched up and or not straight). They both look great.

noahmateen1234:
9.5/10. Looks great, however I feel you are cheating us out here. Low power GPU, no CPU cooler? What gives?


it is an 8500gt. the cpu cooler will be on this weekend when i get it. I will be upgrading to a 4830 when I can, I got the 8500gt in a trade for a video game. I was planning on using integrated graphics because this comp is temporary. I will use it for light gaming until I get my full gaming rig built. Then this will become an HTPC/server. I guarantee I will make my gaming rig look just as good because I have MAJOR OCD with cables. I HATE cables SO much.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


it is an 8500gt. the cpu cooler will be on this weekend when i get it. I will be upgrading to a 4830 when I can, I got the 8500gt in a trade for a video game. I was planning on using integrated graphics because this comp is temporary. I will use it for light gaming until I get my full gaming rig built. Then this will become an HTPC/server. I guarantee I will make my gaming rig look just as good because I have MAJOR OCD with cables. I HATE cables SO much.


As do I







. I'm not even going to bother re-posting my rig in here though (it has changed drastically since my last post). Its entirely WAY too much hassle to hide 2 different PSU's wires behind an Apevia mobo tray. I did it mind you, but its not as pretty as I would have liked







.


----------



## noahmateen1234

c'mon post pics pioneer so i can criticize you err. i mean critique you haha.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


c'mon post pics pioneer so i can criticize you err. i mean critique you haha.


I will after my second 8800GT arrives. Currently there's a 6 pin wire connected to nothing in there (just hanging out).


----------



## sktfreak

This threads been here for ages LOL.
Still going!


----------



## fat_sumo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krame* 










wow krame i give you 9.75/10 looks excellent, cables well managed using wiring loom or that black coil stuff, whats that called? your build looks neat, tidy and clean. lol im not sure what the 2 black cables are coming from your cold cathodes, power cables? maybe get some extension cables and route them along the edge of the case otherwise near perfect.
photo looks very professional too xD


----------



## mocha989

Check it. It needs a bit of work. im gona mod the case a bit to get it to look good.


----------



## go4life

7.5/10


----------



## mocha989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


7.5/10










For mine? cool thanks. I have a thread in the moding section hopefully when i do the mod itll help.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mocha989*


For mine? cool thanks. I have a thread in the moding section hopefully when i do the mod itll help.


np








got a link to it?


----------



## mocha989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


np








got a link to it?










I am gona be putting in picutres/diagram things. but heres is the link.http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...e-cabling.html


----------



## stumped

once i get my new HDD in and figure out if i'm gonna take out a dvd burner, i'll post up a pic of mine in it's new case.


----------



## fat_sumo

umm i have a question about sata cables. on the mobos they have like sata 0-6 or whatever, does it matter which one you use, coz i wanna use like 3 and 4 for my dvd and hdd to make it neater would that matter?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_sumo*


umm i have a question about sata cables. on the mobos they have like sata 0-6 or whatever, does it matter which one you use, coz i wanna use like 3 and 4 for my dvd and hdd to make it neater would that matter?


It shouldn't, as long as you only have one HD. You may have to go into your bios though and set up which one boots first. Even if you had multiple HD's, you could just go into your bios and set the boot order.


----------



## RefinedCausality77

I'm so impressed with your guy's cases. This is mine:










It's pretty horrible, I know, but I don't think it's affecting airflow _that_ bad.


----------



## vi3t_boy

here is mine.


----------



## pioneerisloud

vi3t_boy:
Image size PLEASE! I only run 1440x900, I can't see that picture very well at all.


----------



## pez

5.5/10 vi3t_boy. You have a case that offers pretty good cable management, you could do better







.


----------



## repo_man

Took from my post in the Intel air cooling thread just now.









Quote:

Took out my second optical to ease airflow to my HDD (it's under the top optical in the old floppy bay) because I never use it and the HDD was a bit warmer than I would have liked. Also got the new 8800GTS in and added a 120mm on top of the bottom ones to add some airflow into the Reapers and over the gpu board. Dropped the GPU load temps ~5C


----------



## go4life

repo_man! thats good! 10/10


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
repo_man! thats good! 10/10



































I'd give myself a 9.5/10, I really need to _at least_ dress up that blue/white cable (which is my power switch FYI), I'm just too lazy to do it these days,LOL.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
















I'd give myself a 9.5/10, I really need to _at least_ dress up that blue/white cable (which is my power switch FYI), I'm just too lazy to do it these days,LOL.

still extremely good









When you do that, it will be perfect


----------



## pez

Yes, pretty pointless to repost, but:

Before:










After: (Found out a way to hide the cables by the PSU near the top)


----------



## PCpwnz

Awesome!
9.5/10


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I know it's not wonderful, but there's a lot of stuff goin' on in there!


----------



## gablain

not bad 7/10


----------



## coffeejunky

8/10 I honestly can't see how you could make it much better. And how much storage space do you need - thats alot of HDDs


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Yea, I tried. There isn't much room in the case, I couldn't make it any better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
how much storage space do you need

More!


----------



## vigilante

3/10


----------



## Sonic

How do I look?


----------



## vigilante

10/10


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


I know it's not wonderful, but there's a lot of stuff goin' on in there!











9 Honestly with that many HDDs you did pretty good. I also envy your storage space >.>..


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*


9 Honestly with that many HDDs you did pretty good. I also envy your storage space >.>..


Thanks







Any case suggestions would be great... considering this is the best I could do with this many cables =x

Spent $600 just before Christmas... big mistake!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


How do I look?


10/10! Someday I will have enough room to clean my case up!


----------



## IEATFISH

postponed, see below.


----------



## pez

Sonic: 10/10

IEATFISH: I can't make the pic bigger :?


----------



## 500sd

the random 4 pin on the right connects to my side intake fan...its hidden once my panel is on
fish...from the small looks of it looks like an 8.


----------



## pez

I'm thinking 7.5/10. The pics a bit blurry as well. Maybe the allergy meds are not helping me either :O.


----------



## IEATFISH

Okay, let's try this again.

Well, here is mine after a recent revisit. They look okay except for the bottom right. It look worse than it is since the picture tends to flatten everything but they are all out of the way of the fan. Also, my DuOrb cable annoys me.


----------



## diligenthunter

edit: woah never way to tired


----------



## diligenthunter

edit: woah never way to tired


----------



## Marin

I need to sleeve some cables.


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I need to sleeve some cables.










9.5/10 Just out of curiousity why did you switch from your torture rack?


----------



## Marin

I needed more space for hardware.


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I needed more space for hardware.

Thats a good answer.








Your Camera + Photoshoped DD Torture Rack is pure sex though.


----------



## Launcherstrike

I like your NB and SB heatsinks


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I don't believe in a perfect 10. But there's the next best thing 9.983/10

Guess I'll be getting an Antec 1200 after seeing truly how much room there is!

After I book the hotel for Quakecon that is


----------



## Bunnywinkles

I think it looked better with the way i had it before. This just got done today. But i do think i did pretty good for having a medusa of a PSU.


----------



## IEATFISH

Anyone want to give me any advice/tips on mine? See above.


----------



## robbo2

Marin do you ever get tired of changing between cases? Bet you have it down to like 5 mins or something







Looks good mate! The 1200's are amazing cases.

IEATFISH for some better cable management get a 1200







Sorry man I would like to help but i'm no good at it myself.


----------



## Deism

Here's some pics of mine, i'm trying to get a hold of a much longer piece of aluminum so I can make a false bottom that runs along the entire bottom of the case. To seperate the PSU and HDD from everything else. I have one in now from a scrap where I cut a window out of my rocketfish but I think it'll look a lot better if it ran the entire span of the case.

I also have another extra mounting bracket for the back of the drive bay cages coming in the mail within the next couple days, so I can have 2.


----------



## Kamikaze127

This is probably the last time I will cable manage with this case/motherboard.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deism*


Here's some pics of mine, i'm trying to get a hold of a much longer piece of aluminum so I can make a false bottom that runs along the entire bottom of the case. To seperate the PSU and HDD from everything else. I have one in now from a scrap where I cut a window out of my rocketfish but I think it'll look a lot better if it ran the entire span of the case.

I also have another extra mounting bracket for the back of the drive bay cages coming in the mail within the next couple days, so I can have 2.


I'm not much of a nVidia person, but that rig is sexy. Nice job


----------



## Deism

Thank you, I like your butterfly









Edit: The cable management in your case is actually quite good.. it looked difficult. Managed to make the IDE cable look good, and everything else is generally out of the way. Would look perfect w/some cable sleeving.


----------



## stumped

i'll be posting within a few hours. i redid cabling and it looks really clean.


----------



## Lemondrips




----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## Launcherstrike

LOL I didn't even notice the battery! I guess ya gotta keep your batteries cool :]


----------



## goobergump

Where the **** are all these wires disappearing to?! I'm using an nzxt apollo (1st version) and I can't stuff them anywhere....

Maybe I'll just get some UV sleeves









Any tips on cable management?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Where the **** are all these wires disappearing to?! I'm using an nzxt apollo (1st version) and I can't stuff them anywhere....

Maybe I'll just get some UV sleeves









Any tips on cable management?


Tuck them behind the panel and manage them on the backside. So path them carefully and make sure thicker wires don't cross, also you most likely will need to sit on the panel to get it on as it will bulge most of the time.

And, if you need some holes, cut them with a dremel.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Tuck them behind the panel and manage them on the backside. So path them carefully and make sure thicker wires don't cross, also you most likely will need to sit on the panel to get it on as it will bulge most of the time.

And, if you need some holes, cut them with a dremel.


Thanks for the tip man. But as far as the dremel thing goes that last time I used one of those someone went to the hospital. Oh, can you wire the octopus behind the panel? It looks like a close shave


----------



## miloshs

@Lemondrips, Marin

How much did it cost you guys to make one of those tech stations? I guess quite a lot?
Looks wicked, and fancy, and clean... Wish i had one of those!!!
Did you guys build it yourself or is it available to buy?


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## Kyle659

^WOW very nice, 10/10!

Here's mine, after some recent upgrades.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*












What RAM modules are these? I like how theyre low profile, would probably fit under my HR-01 Plus...

Nice rig NC









edit: arghh just noticed its DDR3







, do they have those in DDR2?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


What RAM modules are these? I like how theyre low profile, would probably fit under my HR-01 Plus...

Nice rig NC









edit: arghh just noticed its DDR3







, do they have those in DDR2?



they look like dominators to me.


----------



## arkheii

@Kyle659: That 24 pin is so annoying! But I have to admit the Antec 300 is a cramped case to work with.

I did what I can...







Spot the IDE.



My case is so old and dusty now. I should really find a new case for my rig. Any suggestions?


----------



## arkheii

Something wrong with the edit feature...


----------



## stumped

Kyle659: You do know that you can flip your PS so that the cables are closest to the mobot try. I know the manual states you shouldn't but if the PSU doesn't get all that wamr (like mine) then you're fine to run it like that. I'll be leaving and can't post any pics of mine, but i'm working on getting pics of it. they'll be up soon.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

This is as good as it's going to get right now; tips appreciated but don't suggest anything for the power cables as they're too short for it to improve much more. The case itself is also about a 20th of an inch too wide to fit in the floor tower shelf area; a pair of support bars would scratch it up if I forced it in. One does have to appreciate the fact that when looking at it from the front, it just forces you to say "This thing is a frigging MONSTER!"









Also note that the molex lead dangling in the optical bays was removed shortly after that pic was taken. I already tried flipping the PSU over but it still didn't even let me run the 24-pin connector behind the tray.


----------



## Kyle659

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Kyle659: You do know that you can flip your PS so that the cables are closest to the mobot try. I know the manual states you shouldn't but if the PSU doesn't get all that wamr (like mine) then you're fine to run it like that. I'll be leaving and can't post any pics of mine, but i'm working on getting pics of it. they'll be up soon.


I like to keep it right side just to be on the safe side and it keeps my bottom video card cooler.


----------



## GeforceGTS

No GPU currently but you get the idea, best I can do with the P180, it doesn't come with any holes for cable managment etc so I cut some ;]

I suck at taking pictures btw.


----------



## 500sd

@ GeforceGTS, very nice 9/10








docked 1 since theres no graphics card


----------



## miloshs

Heres some ultimate cable management for you guys... not mine tho, found it elsewhere...


















Talk about free space...


----------



## Deism

I really think you could fit 6 of those boards in there.


----------



## miloshs

What i defo know is that you would need somthing like 4miles of H2O rubes to route the WC setup


----------



## kimosabi

Full towers are so sweet. Can't wait till i get one for my own.


----------



## pez

Mmmmmk update: Second video card for SLI, a new Sound Card, and a Raptor.


----------



## dudemanppl

9/10^^
I wished I had that much space in my computer.


----------



## KusH

i needs more spacens in my rig the full tower aint enuff lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*











i needs more spacens in my rig the full tower aint enuff lol


How were you able to SLI 8800GTS 512's with a 9800GTX+? Those top two cards look an awful lot like my eVGA 8800GTS 512, but that bottom card is quite obviously a 9800GTX+. I thought you couldn't cross-SLI series from nVidia







??


----------



## Deism

Maybe he's just using it for PhysX? Which would be kind of redundant.. just my guess though.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deism*


Maybe he's just using it for PhysX? Which would be kind of redundant.. just my guess though.


Yeah, but he's even got the SLI bridge on. And look at his sig. It says Tri-SLI 9800's. But those top two, I swear look like 8800GTS 512's to me.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Yeah, but he's even got the SLI bridge on. And look at his sig. It says Tri-SLI 9800's. But those top two, I swear look like 8800GTS 512's to me.










This should explain it







-
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4207...nt-models.html


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


This should explain it







-
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4207...nt-models.html


Wow, good find! Seems I was wrong.


----------



## TrueNoob

il post better later


----------



## systemaxd

@truenoob 9.5/10 score may drop when a clear picture of the inside is shown

Final shots of the case mod and cable hiding so rate me



















For the record Images of what my case used to look like with all the same hardware and blocks
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....8&d=1219425438
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...d-mvc-693f.jpg


----------



## KusH

o and btw yea i do have 3 9800gtx+'s just the top 2 r different models (newer) and the bottom is the older larger more power consuming 9800gtx+ and it is a ***** to get that sli bridge on cause nvidia didnt think it was a good idea to make the sli bridge connectors line up the older gtx is set back like 1mm so i have to bend the damn bridge to get it to fit...its scary everytime i put it on, 1 of theses days that **** is just gonna snap


----------



## go4life

truenoob 9/10 and systemmaxd 9/10! I like both systems really good


----------



## Monkey92

W00T new PSU! I love those black cables, much better than old SLEEVED ones...







.


----------



## ThatGuy16

9 / 10. looks prety good!

@ systemaxd, i love the look of those copper fittings! are those like the ones at lowes?


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16* 
9 / 10. looks prety good!

@ systemaxd, i love the look of those copper fittings! are those like the ones at lowes?

Yes they are the same kind you can find in the walls of your home for cold and hot water

the one below gpu#2 is 3/8" the others are 1/2" and as strange as it seems to me 1/2" copper fitting dont equal 1/2" ID tubing.....more like 5/8"-3/4" tubing


----------



## TDN1979

systemaxd, you should polish those copper fittings out. I think that would look sick with some light shinning off of them.


----------



## dskina

New card coming in next week, and once it does, you will no longer be able to see my motherboard; plus I have some rust showing


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Dskina gets a 9.5/10


----------



## pcguru000

Im thinking the antec 900 needs to have more holes drilled in it...

Ive got 2 full sata power rails and a 4 pin power wire running out the whole in the back behind the psu...

All of which is hiding in the back panel ... which is now thoroughly bent and bulging. (party because i wanted the open side to look nice... the back faces the wall any way... and also because i just dont care lol)

And yes those black tubes holding the pci-e power cables are from a washing machine.

And yes there is electrical tape on them.

8/10 ???

lol


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


systemaxd, you should polish those copper fittings out. I think that would look sick with some light shinning off of them.


They look like new now compared to when i finished using a blow torch to solder the fittings together. (can see a close up view in my work log in sig) Did use a wire wheel on a dremel for the outside and a wire brush to clean the inside out as best i could; was black on the inside and some spots had to grind away excess solder.

Fittings had solder in them already just had to heat it up to melt the solder and seal the fittings.

EDIT: @ pcguru000 ya i rate you as a 7-8/10 buy a cable extender for the 8pin mobo connector and run it behind the case/mobotray cutting req btw.


----------



## dskina

New card installed:


----------



## KusH

dskina...ever considered turning that true the right way so it blows air out the back instead of up?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
dskina...ever considered turning that true the right way so it blows air out the back instead of up?

Firstly, that looks like a Xigmatek to me







. I could be wrong.

But...judging by dskina's sig rig....it appears they are running an AMD motherboard / CPU. With AMD, you have to mount those kind of coolers facing upwards or downwards as AMD only has 2 mounting screws (or the stock clips). So you are stuck only mounting them one way unfortunately







.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Firstly, that looks like a Xigmatek to me







. I could be wrong.

But...judging by dskina's sig rig....it appears they are running an AMD motherboard / CPU. With AMD, you have to mount those kind of coolers facing upwards or downwards as AMD only has 2 mounting screws (or the stock clips). So you are stuck only mounting them one way unfortunately







.


^Speaks the truth. I really don't worry, though; my temps usually stay around 39Â° at my oc. I don't really see the need for the retention clip.

Anyways, rate me!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


^Speaks the truth. I really don't worry, though; my temps usually stay around 39Â° at my oc. I don't really see the need for the retention clip.

Anyways, rate me!


Well, considering you are running IDE ribbon cables, and there are a few of the front panel connectors that aren't perfectly straight when they are seen...I'd say a good solid 9.5/10. Looks absolutely great







.

And I agree. My CPU loads at 48*C with my Xigmatek..and it's mounted "the wrong way" as well thanks to AMD retention brackets







. And I'm still using the stock clip on bracket


----------



## str8wick3d

Added another 9800gt and new ram.


----------



## Launcherstrike

9/10 :]


----------



## Takkei

What do you guys think?
















That wire in the middle of the second one is for the side panel fan, when i put the panel on, i hide it on the side.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Eh its ok. Gunna redo it.

Edit: Srry for crap pic quality. Only had camcorder on hand. 1mp 1124x1084 = Crap Pics


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *takkei*


what do you guys think?
















that wire in the middle of the second one is for the side panel fan, when i put the panel on, i hide it on the side.


9/10


----------



## jaclipse

^lol


----------



## JerseyDubbin

So i actually just finished this up tonight..

That slit i made just wasn't cutting it









Mess of wires out the back










Completed









Running...Little sloppy because one of the hard drives in unplugged ATM









Size Fixed Now


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
So i actually just finished this up tonight..
Size Fixed Now

Looks nice. 7.5/10

hole is jaggy the horizontal one at least. But looks nice.
Illl up ur score once that hdd is better. Can som1 plz rate mine lol.


----------



## pez

JerseyDubbin, it looks like those VGA coolers are weighing down your cards big time. You need a non-stock CPU cooler







.

Also, don't know if it makes a difference, but I though it was better if the RAM were in their corresponding slots (like in your case, both sticks should be in the green slots?).


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 









Those 8800's look pretty tired









Maybe you need to make some supports before those DuoOrbs snap 'em!

~B~


----------



## str8wick3d

anyone else wanna rate mine?


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Those 8800's look pretty tired









Maybe you need to make some supports before those DuoOrbs snap 'em!

~B~


how would i go about supporting them i thought the same thign but the angle of the picture also does add some sag.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *str8wick3d* 
anyone else wanna rate mine?

9/10

because of the cables tied in the back etc. Nice work man!


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
how would i go about supporting them i thought the same thign but the angle of the picture also does add some sag.

i wouldn't know really.. but maybe tooth picks? lol


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
how would i go about supporting them i thought the same thign but the angle of the picture also does add some sag.

Don't even dare making fun of my paint skills


















Maybe using pieces of coat hanger covered in electrical tape?

~B~


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
how would i go about supporting them i thought the same thign but the angle of the picture also does add some sag.

I would take some flat piece of steel/aluminum and tape it ontop of your hdd, then have it go under the gpu like maybe supporting it by the pci power cable female part.


----------



## TDN1979

A flat piece of plastic would be a better idea. That way there is no chance of the tape getting a hole in it and killing the cards like I did with mine.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


A flat piece of plastic would be a better idea. That way there is no chance of the tape getting a hole in it and killing the cards like I did with mine.


This is correct. Don't put anything like wire in there. Bad idea. The card would melt the tape and get a nice fireworks show from the sparks.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

hmm all good ideas i will have to try this today will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## TDN1979

I have a plan in my head about how to do it, I just have to get it on paper. And mine didn't spark, it just shut the hell off.


----------



## IEATFISH

Sometimes there are extra holes on the corners of cards. You could suspend them with fishing line or thread.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *str8wick3d* 

Added another 9800gt and new ram.

I do believe you're now on equal ground with the topic starter. 9.5/10, move the SATA cable from the top panel that you've channeled in that top 5.25" bay and it'll be a 10.


----------



## pez

Thinking about ordering a new case soon w/ better cable management (thinking CM 590).

As far as the gfx card stability problem. The guy I work with had a suggestion of using a wooden stick (like something along the lines of a drumstick) and cutting a notch into it for the cards. This way you'd have the stick running vertically. Maybe this is a bad example:
|
|
|
___________ < Card 1
|
___________ < Card 2
|
|

Except the stick would be on the opposite end show, if that makes sense







.

EDIT: here we go (see attachement)


----------



## zomgiwin

btw, for the supporting of the cards with duorbs
i'm fairly certain they have little screw holes in the corner of the PCB
most cards do
there you can make a single long bolt to run from ground to top card, some nuts in the middle
and bam, problem solved.


----------



## riflepwnage




----------



## pez

8/10^.

Guys, what's the stuff called that some people use (someone recently used it to cover their water cooling tubes) to put around wires? It looks like duct material and looks as if it expands? If that makes any sense? I want to buy some of it to cover my front connection cables.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
8/10^.

Guys, what's the stuff called that some people use (someone recently used it to cover their water cooling tubes) to put around wires? It looks like duct material and looks as if it expands? If that makes any sense? I want to buy some of it to cover my front connection cables.


Sleeves?


----------



## JontyB

heres the inside of my coolermaster cm-690
BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Today I got a little OCD.

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deism*












That stuff up in the right corner. The ribbed plastic stuff. Is there an official name for it?


----------



## TDN1979

I just call it automotive wire loom, I have used it for years. You can get it at any autoparts store, Lowes, Home Depot, or your local wire shop.

JontyB, 8/10. There are a couple wires from the rear case fan and the cpu that are like a bad hair day.

SSJ3, 8.5/10 just cause that is a lot of wires in a small space. And your OCD and mine are different


----------



## pez

Hmmm it's called automotive wire on the package?


----------



## TDN1979

I get it by the 100' roll and I just tell them that I need "black wire loom" when I go in. They get it off a bigger roll and I have never went back there and looked at the actual name. I will look around and see if I can find the actual name of it.


----------



## TDN1979

Here you go!


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TDN1979* 
Here you go!

Ok thank you much +rep.

EDIT: I see the different categories. Is there a certain one/material that I should go for?

EDIT2: LOL I def. don't need anywhere near 50'.


----------



## shaffaaf27




----------



## TDN1979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Ok thank you much +rep.

EDIT: I see the different categories. Is there a certain one/material that I should go for?

EDIT2: LOL I def. don't need anywhere near 50'.

Yeah, 50' is a bit much but you will find other uses for it in the future trust me. And, I would go with what you think looks good as long as it's not chrome plated or metallic in any way. You don't want to take that risk of shorting something out trying to make it look good. As for the size of what you need, just try to guess with a ruler and go up about a 1/4" so that it's easier to put on.

I think I saw a tool on there that if you are going to sleeve the wires with the nylon loom it makes it a lot easier and faster. But, you will want to know you are going to do a lot of looming for that tool. Here is that tool.


----------



## go4life

shaffaaf27 8.5/10, but one thing is wrong with your system..
You are using the GTZ's outlet port as the inlet









http://swiftnets.com/assets/images/p...tification.gif


----------



## shaffaaf27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
shaffaaf27 8.5/10, but one thing is wrong with your system..
You are using the GTZ's outlet port as the inlet









http://swiftnets.com/assets/images/p...tification.gif

only 8.5







(why so?)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL

i guess i didnt read the instructions properly enough!!!! well it hasent effected my temps, and nor do i have the patients to take it all apart again loolll, when i next clean the system, ill swap it around


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TDN1979* 
JontyB, 8/10. There are a couple wires from the rear case fan and the cpu that are like a bad hair day.

awesome, cheers for that. is this better??


----------



## gunzkevin1

Som1 plz rate mine. its 4444. Crap pic quality. I want a b4 and after tho cus im getting a new cooler, 3 new blue led fans, and 2 blue cold cathodes.


----------



## GeekFreak

Look at this "green" pc! As you can (or can't) see, there are no cables at all!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1* 
Eh its ok. Gunna redo it.

Edit: Srry for crap pic quality. Only had camcorder on hand. 1mp 1124x1084 = Crap Pics

I think it looks good. Nice job!

8.5-9/10


----------



## TDN1979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeekFreak* 
Look at this "green" pc! As you can (or can't) see, there are no cables at all!









Yeah there it, upper left corner


----------



## GeekFreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


Yeah there it, upper left corner










DON'T JUDGE ME!

With that out of the way, here's some cable management for ya!


----------



## TDN1979

Hahaha, I had to









Yeah, they need someone with OCD to work there. I think that would put them over the top.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I think it looks good. Nice job!

8.5-9/10


Lol finally and thank you!
+


----------



## pez

Well just got ordered a P180 for ~$110 shipped, so we'll see how much better I can do with that case when it gets here.


----------



## Ducky

Id love to post a pic up of my cable management, but right now my pc is on my desk and is a mess.


----------



## bluedevil

Here is my rig set up in my mother in laws basement (refinishing 2 rooms to move into). This is pre-wcing madness btw....







....oh and here is my new applique.


----------



## Kamikaze127

X-Fi & 4Gb of ram now


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


....oh and here is my new applique.


I gotta get me one of those...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1* 
Som1 plz rate mine. its 4444. Crap pic quality. I want a b4 and after tho cus im getting a new cooler, 3 new blue led fans, and 2 blue cold cathodes.

gunzkevin1 I would give you a 8/10









bluedevil I can't rate you without seeing your cables properly! Close-up pic needed..

Kamikaze127 since you have a small case, I give you 9/10








But tell me, is it worth to get the X-fi extreme gamer over onboard? Do you notice a big difference in games and music? thanks


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
gunzkevin1 I would give you a 8/10









bluedevil I can't rate you without seeing your cables properly! Close-up pic needed..

Kamikaze127 since you have a small case, I give you 9/10








But tell me, *is it worth to get the X-fi extreme gamer over onboard? Do you notice a big difference in games and music?* thanks

Very much so. I always thought that sound cards were some kind of rip-off.

Even the Audigy is much better than onboard, but this XtremeGamer.. I can't even begin to tell you how much better it is.

Also, thank you for the rating. I have OCD lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Very much so. I always thought that sound cards were some kind of rip-off.

Even the Audigy is much better than onboard, but this XtremeGamer.. I can't even begin to tell you how much better it is.

Also, thank you for the rating. I have OCD lol.

cool! Then I might grab one later









No problem


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
gunzkevin1 I would give you a 8/10









bluedevil I can't rate you without seeing your cables properly! Close-up pic needed..

Kamikaze127 since you have a small case, I give you 9/10








But tell me, is it worth to get the X-fi extreme gamer over onboard? Do you notice a big difference in games and music? thanks

I am not gonna bother since I will be redoing it this Wed the 7th, for my WCing project......


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I am not gonna bother since I will be redoing it this Wed the 7th, for my WCing project......









Glad to hear you are joining the watercooling club


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Very much so. I always thought that sound cards were some kind of rip-off.

Even the Audigy is much better than onboard, but this XtremeGamer.. I can't even begin to tell you how much better it is.

Also, thank you for the rating. I have OCD lol.


He's right. I plan on selling my audigy and getting a better sound card eventually. I only got this one b/c my onboard was aciting up b/c of SLI.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


He's right. I plan on selling my audigy and getting a better sound card eventually. I only got this one b/c my onboard was aciting up b/c of SLI.


My dad has an Audigy in his internet surfing machine (old motherboard didn't have Vista drivers). It sold me.

Then I bought this card when it was on sale for $59.99 and its so much better than onboard.

Now I understand you can buy a refurbished X-Fi XtremeMusic directly from Creative for cheap.
http://us.creative.com/products/prod...?product=16069


----------



## pez

Yeah, well I actually have a thread saved where they've gotten hacked drivers to give the Audigy and everything in the lower range the capabilities of the X-Fi's. I just haven't gotten around to trying them







.


----------



## larrytan

Come On! Rate It! =P
If there is room for improvement please kindly let me know.


----------



## IEATFISH

9.97/10. Looks wonderful. Just that one blue sata wire for the optical drive bugs me.


----------



## jerms

get rid of the disco imo


----------



## Papa.Smurf

@ larrytan
9/10
dam i love those blackfire fans!! only suggestion i would have is to hide those UV CCFL's


----------



## Liu997

9.5/10 thats like the best ive seen. How much did you spend on it


----------



## larrytan

@jerms
What do you mean by disco? =P

@Liu997
I think i spend around 2500SGD(Singapore) So about 1700USD. I not gonna stop there anyway. More BlackFire coming in. =D


----------



## shaffaaf27

larrytan said:


> snip/QUOTE]
> 
> your side fan is an outtake.... hope you meant it to be?


----------



## larrytan

shaffaaf27 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> 
> snip/QUOTE]
> 
> your side fan is an outtake.... hope you meant it to be?
> 
> 
> I don meant it to be because i don think the fan grill will work as a dust filter and i don want dust to blow on my battle axe till i get a dust filter. =P


----------



## ChrisB17

Rate my backup rig lol.


----------



## BlankThis

If I ever design a motherboard the 12v is going right next to the 20/24 pin...

I'm sick of buying 12v extensions because I have to route around the motherboard to the upper most corner (Antec 300) or having a nasty cable in the middle...

Why should I care I have no window on my case...

Because I'm OCD that way









~B~


----------



## Jrice00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat* 
I wasn't expecting much. But seriously, that PSU has a huge length of cables, and there is no room in that tiny case to stuff them all into a drive bay or in between the drives and PSU.

My temps are still good though, and it's a windowless case, so its all good.

at least you used a few zip ties!


----------



## miloshs

Here's mine, take 2... after switching my mobo and cpu... Still a lot of cables around, especially now after i added 2 neons...

LOL, looks much worse on photos than in real life


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

I'd give that a 9/10 man! It looks really nice


----------



## pez

I say 9.5 out of 10.


----------



## lithgroth007

With a non modular PSU that is really good, 9/10. I want to see behind your mobo tray, it must be packed with unused wires lol.


----------



## miloshs

LOL it is..... imagine all these behind the tray
















Thats a lota cables









edit: What do you guys think of the fan paintjob


----------



## lithgroth007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
LOL it is..... imagine all these behind the tray
















Thats a lota cables









edit: What do you guys think of the fan paintjob









Lol the back of my 900 proabably looks similar, Ill post pics when i get back to school. And the fans look cool, but not my taste though.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

I primered and painted black satin. *Yes i know I forgot the vid card bridges at the time I snapped the pics.


----------



## go4life

whatsthatsmell 8/10!

Wow you got many colors lol


----------



## miloshs

@whatsthatsmell 8/10, you should really ditch those IDE cables, and do i see a floppy cable there or is it just my imagination?









@lithgroth007
my whole case is repainted with black/yellow scheme, so i decided to paint fans black/yellow too. My case mod just doesn't want to be done







still a few things to do and then ill show it off in the CM690 thread... feels like im doing it for ages...


----------



## lithgroth007

Whatsthatsmell, for what you have to work with Id give you a 8.5/10, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Not the tidiest, but any further cable running won't improve airflow and just becomes a pain when something needs to be worked on. That and I'm lazy.



















Yes the door fits back on, it's snug though.










I'm getting rid of the Zalman very shortly. I poop on thee.


----------



## Marin

Did you screw two Slipstreams together for each intake area?

Also 7.5/10. Hide those PCIe cables and it will bump it up to a 8.5-9/10.


----------



## brandon6199

Rate my cables please! Also, give me suggestions on what I need to change or what I should improve on. This was also after I had painted the interior of my case gloss black:




























Night shots:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Did you screw two Slipstreams together for each intake area?

Also 7.5/10. Hide those PCIe cables and it will bump it up to a 8.5-9/10.



Yes fans are doubled up in the top 2 intake areas. And there is no possible way to hide those cables. That and the position they are in now are the best for airflow. Routing them any other way, hampers airflow into/over the cards. Function over form. I know, this thread is a fashion show.=P


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Yes fans are doubled up in the top 2 intake areas.


Do they make a lot of noise compared to just placing 2x1 fan instead of 2x2fans?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Do they make a lot of noise compared to just placing 2x1 fan instead of 2x2fans?



Well you see I don't have a fan controller so they are full out all the time. So they are pretty noisey. Yes, 2 fans are noisier then one. Do I care? Nope. It's not that bad. The GPU onboard fans make more noise at 100%. It probably cycles the air in the place every 30 secs.

















I'd also like to say good riddance to all the leds. Yay.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon6199*


Rate my cables please! Also, give me suggestions on what I need to change or what I should improve on. This was also after I had painted the interior of my case gloss black:












I'm goign to give it a 9/10. Very clean. Good job on the paint.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Brandon:
I'm sorry, but I personally don't think that's a 9/10. More like a 6-7/10. I still see a BUNCH of wires, that I shouldn't be able to see







.


----------



## gablain

hey slightly, u sure your ram is 1066 ? Isn't it 1000 ? Mushkin redline ?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
hey slightly, u sure your ram is 1066 ? Isn't it 1000 ? Mushkin redline ?


Yes, stock it is 1000.


----------



## griff83

this is my firs ever self built rig....wot do oyu think??


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *griff83*


this is my firs ever self built rig....wot do oyu think??


I really mean no offense by this...but 2/10 TOPS. There's still SOOO many wires in there that are visible and obstructing airflow. It'd be hard for me to rate it any higher.

Hide them wires!


----------



## griff83

wow i dont think its thst bad the psu makes it hard to get things neat being at the bottom so i used some sleaving to help the airflow plus i have 6 fans on the case that are all on the motherboard and none are long enought to hide!


----------



## coffeejunky

Heres mine _for now_
I've just put a different fan on my GPU installed a new CPU HSF and added a new HDD, the result is this -









It will not be staying like this for long, I'm going to start sleeving and will hide the SATA cables much better. So rate me now, then after


----------



## lithgroth007

Griff, 2/10, honestly you could have done a much better job. The blue is a nice touch but in it very possible to hide those better.

Coffeejunky, better, but not by much as it stands now, the only other thing is that it looks dirty.... might just be the picture though.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Griff, 2/10, honestly you could have done a much better job. The blue is a nice touch but in it very possible to hide those better.

Coffeejunky, better, but not by much as it stands now, the only other thing is that it looks dirty.... might just be the picture though.


dido


----------



## Marin

5/10


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Heres mine _for now_
I've just put a different fan on my GPU installed a new CPU HSF and added a new HDD, the result is this -









It will not be staying like this for long, I'm going to start sleeving and will hide the SATA cables much better. So rate me now, then after


----------



## Marin

10/10. I had an Armor and it was a pain to manage cables in, so good job,


----------



## justarealguy

9/10 IMO

Armors are a real biatch to hide cables in but I still think a better job could've been done.


----------



## Decade

Cheap $40 Linkworld case, some of the shown wires where unavoidable/lost patience, no zipties or tape was used, not much point when it's modular and I'm only using 2x 4pin connectors and the 20+4. <3 my Corsair 520HX. (Gonna round that IDE cable when I buy a new case this month)


----------



## go4life

haste really nice, and the armor is a pain to manage in, like marin & justarealguy said! I give you 9.5/10









decade, to be such a small case, I think you have done a good job! 9/10









Keep it up guys


----------



## TDN1979

when I get my new psu and gpu I will post some more before and after pics.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Griff, 2/10, honestly you could have done a much better job. The blue is a nice touch but in it very possible to hide those better.

Coffeejunky, better, but not by much as it stands now, the only other thing is that it looks dirty.... might just be the picture though.


It is dusty







- Thats the result of no fan filters at all and living in a building site









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*












Haha, that top drive will be moved up into the floppy bay area and switched round so the cables are hidden, the lower one will stay where it is. Only trouble is I can't start cable management as I have a bad back at the moment and bending down hurts.....rather alot.

Decade 7/10 - you couldn't do a whole lot better with that mobo - that SATA placement is pretty annoying - try to get a black/grey SATA cable and it may look better.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *griff83* 
this is my firs ever self built rig....wot do oyu think??

There's a computer in there?


----------



## stumped

Here is my antec 300. bear in mind, it's really a PITA to hide cables in the thing and the pictures don't do my hard work all that much justice. Also, airflow (intake and exhaust) is not obstructed in any way shape or form.


----------



## pez

The antec 300 offers just about as much cable management as my case, so i say 9/10.


----------



## stumped

yeah, from the only angle the camera can actually take a pic at, it doesn't look so good, but from different angles that an eye can see, it looks very clean.


----------



## griff83

after bad feedback of my rig i was wondering if routing all the cables again and trying to keep them out of thr way would make a noticable drop in my case temps>???? as i have been told that my case is a good one and i also read in pc format thet the nzxt tempest with its lower mount psu is Quote( almost impossible to get neat cabling) any ideas?? cheers


----------



## miloshs

Tempest is a lot like CM690.... a great case... managing your cables will definately improve airflow, and noise of your rig!!!


----------



## Jbear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


*snip


8/10

You can sleeve the random small cables from fans and the powerled/switch for a cleaner look. 
Also, that thing on the side of your 3.5" bays (is it a fancontroller? CCFL converter?) should be hidden somewhere else.

You don't have to cut the case to hide cables. Visible cables are ok in my book, as long as they don't draw too much attention. So use a couple of zip-ties and bundle cables together to form a straight and tidy cable-tree along the right side of your motherboard. That will surely clean things up.

Here's an example of a great wiring job that leaves cables visible 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*












(quoted from this thread)


----------



## KusH

whats the purpose to double stack fans?


----------



## Monkey92

More static pressure I believe, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## Tainok




----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*












hmm, I got no rating, just fail


----------



## Jbear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


whats the purpose to double stack fans?


The one nearest to the heatsink is probably used as a fan shroud with the blades cut out to improve cooling efficiency and reduce noise.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


whats the purpose to double stack fans?


it could be a shroud to


----------



## stumped

i just double stacked because A) the original fan had "open corners" and was "clicking" loudly and B) my yate loon wasn't "open" cornered. so i cut the original fan out and used it as a shroud/mount sort of thing

Jbear: That's a zalman fan mate controller. i have it there to get easy access. and i really don't have the patience/skill/time to sleeve the cables. i don't regularly leave that side of my case open/visible and keeping them "out of the way" works just as great. my case stays dark and pretty much noiseless, so the management i've got is A+ in my book. but thanks for the tips though.


----------



## AIpha

Bit of an update, better camera, Painted case.  Let me know what you think. I already know it needs more time though..

~The white cord furthest away from the motherboard is the temperature sensor.

Also rate look and airflow.(seperate one for each please.)

(example 
it looks x/10
But the airflow is
x/10)

Thanks









LOL One of my RAM modules isn't down all the way LMAO


----------



## Monkey92

I'd say 7/10, the top cables need to be hidden.

As far as airflow, I have no idea what it's like in there







.


----------



## AIpha

Oh well with the side window they don't show. ~_~ I have a fan on the top of the case so that's really the only place I can put them.


----------



## Kerelm

Figure i might as well throw some pics of my new setup in here.

I'm in Aus so its in Summer mode atm hence the green 120 near the video cards and the green 90 on the back of the case.





































Thanks guys.


----------



## go4life

9,5/10


----------



## Kerelm

Thanks!


----------



## go4life

no problem


----------



## AIpha

Yeah that's a pretty easy 9/10


----------



## diligenthunter

My armor before i became a silencing nut.










And after


----------



## go4life

your armor looked so much better without all that stuff...


----------



## pez

Ok be easy on me, I just put the stuff in all yesterday and I have used absolutely no zip ties yet, and I tried my hardest. This case actually is hard to manage cables w/o the version w/ the holes. My other case recieved a 9/10, so here goes nothing.


----------



## go4life

9/10 Pez









Looks like a good job!


----------



## Monkey92

@Pez:

8/10, you obviously know what you need to work on, hide that fan cable







.


----------



## pez

Yeah def. I was testing it b/c I wanted to see if I could fit it b/w the door and that little bit of padding that it has on the metal, but that didn't go so well as you see b/c of how tight it is. I still haven't got it to look like I want, b/c I have it in mind how I do.


----------



## ljason8eg

I need SATA optical drives..


----------



## LuminatX

9.5/10


----------



## pez

Sata drives would make it look cleaner, but still awesome nonetheless. 8.5/10. I really like that orange and black color scheme you got going on.


----------



## Krame




----------



## AIpha

8.5/10

Had to look for the cables lol


----------



## LuminatX

10/10


----------



## Tator Tot

9.5/10, the IDE cable at the bottom is the biggest let down.


----------



## Takkei

Kind of an update here... I tried my hardest to get every cable hidden. So I put a lot of cables underneath the motherboard itself.









Also mounting one of the duel CCFL's box on the outside cleaned up a lot at the top.
 








And taking out the bigboy fan helped the overall look too, I kept it off because I broke it lol.










































Anyway, I think it looked cleaner this way. What do you guys think?








Oh and I'm trying to get a Antec 900 middle fan bracket if anyone knows where I could buy one.


----------



## pez

9.5/10 until you get a full directly to the side picture***.


----------



## go4life

I agree with pez


----------



## Kornowski

Not the best.

Had it looking like this at one point;


----------



## go4life

The last pic = 10/10


----------



## Jbear

These pictures were also posted in the Lian Li gallery. Feedback on my wiring is appreciated, allthough I believe there's little room for improvement without having to cut the case. The PCIe and ATX power cables are just long enough for this routing.







(all clickable)

Note that the rear 120mm fan is used as an intake, which renders the PCIe and ATX power cables largely irrelevant to airflow. There are airfilters (pantyhose) on both the front and rear intake. The top-rear exhaust is unfiltered, obviously. There's a positive pressure to prevent dust from entering the case through the little holes throughout. My temperatures are satisfactory allthough I plan on adding aftermarket chipset/mosfet cooling and lapping my CPU and HSF in the near future.


----------



## go4life

9/10!









EDIT: Welcome to OCN


----------



## miloshs

@Kornowski

9.7/10 - still some wires out there...

@JBear

9.5/10 - and please elaborate on how did you tie the fan to your TRUE? I see some green zipties sticking out... Same problem with my CPU fan, edges are not open, and it seems like your way is better than my way


----------



## Odster

What do you guys think, remember the case has no cable management.

Attachment 93305

Attachment 93306


----------



## go4life

odster, 8/10


----------



## Odster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


odster, 8/10










Cheers, there are some out there alot better I know !!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odster*


Cheers, there are some out there alot better I know !!!










But I have seen FAR more worse than yours!







You have a quite ok build there!









Il post mine soon! Just got a Cosmos S, and some more watercooling stuff! So im modding my Cosmos S slightly now as we speak!









In a week or so pics will come


----------



## Odster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
But I have seen FAR more worse than yours!







You have a quite ok build there!









Il post mine soon! Just got a Cosmos S, and some more watercooling stuff! So im modding my Cosmos S slightly now as we speak!









In a week or so pics will come









Yeah have been think about water cooling for awhile now but find that when I look for parts on overclockers.co.uk its slightly confusing when looking at CPU blocks (whether they come with barbs or not) then if they don't what barbs fit, then need to apply the same to the reservoir and rad and pump also not sure what size cabling to get? Any help welcome. (Has to be ordered from that site.


----------



## Jbear

Thanks for rating my system everyone









Allthough I believe I don't deserve such high marks. There are many others that do a better job than I have.

@ Odster

7/10
I realise that it's hard to hide those wires with the sidepanel fans, but you could try to route them via the hinge at the back of the case. If you sleeve frontpanel connectors and all visible fan-wires, it's much nicer.

@ Miloshs

My TRUE uses two Yate Loons in push/pull configuration. What I have done is use 8 zip-ties to mount both fans without using the Thermalright wire clips. You have to pull 4 zipties through the holes on fan A, through the TRUE, and through the holes on fan B on the other side. The remaining 4 zipties are then used to fasten this configuration. Here's a picture to explain all this:









(This is not my picture, credits go to Syzygies @ Anandtech)

Note that the HSF is incredibly hard, if not impossible, to mount after attaching the dual fans. Especially in a case like mine. So I advice to mount the HSF prior to attaching the fans.

If its just a case of being unable to use the wireclips because of closed edges on your fans, I suggest using a small saw or knife to cut out the edges. I did that before I went for this push/pull and it's actually quite easy.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Odster* 
Yeah have been think about water cooling for awhile now but find that when I look for parts on overclockers.co.uk its slightly confusing when looking at CPU blocks (whether they come with barbs or not) then if they don't what barbs fit, then need to apply the same to the reservoir and rad and pump also not sure what size cabling to get? Any help welcome. (Has to be ordered from that site.

Not all blocks come with barbs, but usually they do! You don't need the same barbs on all your stuff, as long as it is the same size!

I would recommend 1/2 size on barbs with 7/16 tubing for a tight fit!

Get a D5/MCP655 vario, a 240 or 360 rad (maybe swiftec, hw-labs or something), and maybe a D-tek fuzion v1/v2 or a Apogee GTZ like I have









have fun


----------



## Odster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Not all blocks come with barbs, but usually they do! You don't need the same barbs on all your stuff, as long as it is the same size!

I would recommend 1/2 size on barbs with 7/16 tubing for a tight fit!

Get a D5/MCP655 vario, a 240 or 360 rad (maybe swiftec, hw-labs or something), and maybe a D-tek fuzion v1/v2 or a Apogee GTZ like I have









have fun









Cheers gives me some thing to go on
rep +


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Odster* 
Cheers gives me some thing to go on
rep +

Thanks for the rep








Oh even if the D5/MCP655 is expensive, trust me, its worth it


----------



## Marin




----------



## ljason8eg

Solid 9/10

And you one upped me on chipset cooling! Now to get another $25 for another HR-05 for the SB


----------



## Odster

7/10. Could do better considering case has cable management!


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odster*


7/10. Could do better considering case has cable management!


That's why all the cables are tucked behind the motherboard tray


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odster*


7/10. Could do better considering case has cable management!


Lol then enlighten Marin and I where we could possibly hide our cables. Stuff still has to be plugged in...


----------



## Jbear

@ Marin

8.5/10

I really like the black interior on your case. Very nice job.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jbear*


@ Marin

8.5/10

I really like the black interior on your case. Very nice job.


Yeah, Antec did a good job on painting it black! Wish more brands did it


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
9.5/10 until you get a full directly to the side picture***.

Here you go.


























Overview


----------



## Odster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Lol then enlighten Marin and I where we could possibly hide our cables. Stuff still has to be plugged in...

I do like the case alot though


----------



## BLKKROW

@Marin = 8.5/10

I could see some ways the make it better but maybe im crazy


----------



## pez

Takkei, 9.5.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

I like all of these amazing gaming pc's on this page. The cables are zip tied and hidden well. I wish nobody would quote the pics, its awful boring DÃ©jÃ* vu


----------



## pez

Yeah^ I love my compy, though I still need to go back and ziptie some stuff and buy an adapter for my sound card so that my front audio jacks can work lol.


----------



## pez

Ok, got rid of the fan cable going across.

Before...and After...and after w/ light







.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Pez:
Considering it is a non-modded case, I don't personally see much else that can be done really. It looks very nice, and it appears airflow should be no problem.

8/10 from me.

If you get mod happy, I'd recommend getting those wires behind the motherboard tray







. You may or may not need extensions for your motherboard power wires to accomplish this. Either way, it looks VERY impressive for a non-modded case







.


----------



## kgd1

This case is PITA hiding the cables.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kgd1*


This case is PITA hiding the cables.










Ummm, the only cables I see are some SATA cables. Get some nice and long 36" SATA Cables, hide them behind your mobo tray, and you're set







. 9.5/10 from me for now. Looks freaking awesome!


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Ok, got rid of the fan cable going across.

Before...and After...and after w/ light







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Pez:
Considering it is a non-modded case, I don't personally see much else that can be done really. It looks very nice, and it appears airflow should be no problem.

8/10 from me.

If you get mod happy, I'd recommend getting those wires behind the motherboard tray







. You may or may not need extensions for your motherboard power wires to accomplish this. Either way, it looks VERY impressive for a non-modded case







.


He could also consider sleeving those cables. Would make it a lot neater.


----------



## ShamrockMan

What about my cables?


----------



## PiratesRule

^^^ I'm just curious as to what is behind the black rectangles...


----------



## bluedevil

Heya......here is my setup after getting my WCing kit......also expect a GTX 280 soon....


----------



## alexyov

*before*









*after*









*after is: new Q9550 (from E4600), A.C.MX-2, 4Gb OZC Reaper HPC CrossFire Edition DDR2 PC2-8500+ (from 4Gb OZC DDR2 PC2-6400),extra WD Caviar 320Gb SATAII and two extra USB 2.0 + FireWire*

*P.S.: BY THE WAY, IS VERY, VERY HARD TO ORGANIZE THOSE CABLES INSIDE THE COMPUTER CASE, MY RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU WITH AWESOME CABLE MANAGEMENT!*


----------



## eflyguy

My VM server, possibly HTPC..
..a


----------



## pez

7/10. Since the Antec 300 basically has no cable management.

eflyguy: 9/10. I'd give you a whole 'nother half point if those cables by the optical drive had something covering them







.


----------



## gamer11200

Not the greatest but it gets the job done.


----------



## bluedevil

Hey.......







I got skipped.......


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Bluedevil, your pic is pretty small and hard to see, but it looks like a 9/10 =o

alexyov, that looks so much like my own before and after xD 8/10

eflyguy, DUDE! 10/10! That's perfect! Ah, like pez said, with some cable sleeving it'd look a wee bit better. So for now I'll give you 9.9/10









gamer11200.....Ehhhhh :S 5/10. Looks like that case isn't very forgiving, but I'm sure you have some options for cable management, you might need to mod it a little though.


----------



## muledeer

update to my rig

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6232.jpg


----------



## pez

Mule you get a 10/10 from me, I don't really see anywhere for improvement.


----------



## muledeer

Thanks this was accually my first ground up build. I am rather proud of it


----------



## Jbear

Muledeer: 9/10. Awesome job!

You can turn the HDDs around so the cables come out on the front-side of the case, out of view.


----------



## muledeer

I have thought of that, the only thing is that you have to leave the hdds sticking out a bit to give room for the cables but it would be a cleaner look.

ANOTHER PROJECT!!
















Will post pics when finished


----------



## eflyguy

Thx. I thought I had some of the black spiral wrap stuff but can't find it, need to buy some more. I almost just used duct tape..








..a


----------



## Ozan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*







very very very good but ugly
you dont have graphic cards


----------



## TDN1979

Holy crap!!!! Way to bring back the dead!!!


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ozan* 
very very very good but ugly
you dont have graphic cards























from here looks like there's no front USB or Sound, there's no other connections....


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ozan*


very very very good but ugly
you dont have graphic cards

























Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexyov*


from here looks like there's no front USB or Sound, there's no other connections....










There is a video card in the blue PCI-E slot, there is usb header connected, and why do you need the front audio connected? That's what the back is for.... Plus that is so... old.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiratesRule* 
There is a video card in the blue PCI-E slot, there is usb header connected, and why do you need the front audio connected? That's what the back is for.... Plus that is so... old.

oh,ok, that's easy, there's no challenge in that...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Heya......here is my setup after getting my WCing kit......also expect a GTX 280 soon....



















hurray for water







9/10


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ozan* 
very very very good but ugly
you dont have graphic cards























You don't see the graphics card in the blue PCI-Ex16 slot?


----------



## kgd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Ummm, the only cables I see are some SATA cables. Get some nice and long 36" SATA Cables, hide them behind your mobo tray, and you're set







. 9.5/10 from me for now. Looks freaking awesome!


Thanks







I'll take that


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


You don't see the graphics card in the blue PCI-Ex16 slot?


Slade has a GPU, but it doesnt require a power lead from PSU. So I'd give him a 9.99

10 if he did good w/ a gfx card needing a power lead.


----------



## Osiris[405]




----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Osiris[405]*












7.9/10.
1(-1)-mount those cathodes nicely
2(-1)-cables could still be hidden better
3(-.1)-paint the case black or something to make the blue fluid pop out more


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


7.9/10.
1(-1)-mount those cathodes nicely
2(-1)-cables could still be hidden better
3(-.1)-paint the case black or something to make the blue fluid pop out more


I'd say an 9.0, the cathodes are not bad. But you could hide stuff a little better.


----------



## nafljhy

that looks good! 9/10! but isn't it a pain than you can't close your case or do you prefer it like that?
definitely agree that you can place the cathodes somewhere else..


----------



## Pic0liter

I'd say 9/10, the RF is definitely hard for cable management. Place the cathodes better and you have a 9.5/10.


----------



## Monkey92

Let's try again! I did a hole mod (for sata cables) so it should look a little cleaner at the bottom. I also routed the front fan cables better so you can't see em







.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Let's try again! I did a hole mod (for sata cables) so it should look a little cleaner at the bottom. I also routed the front fan cables better so you can't see em







.










ill just about give you a 8.5-9.0...something bugs me..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Let's try again! I did a hole mod (for sata cables) so it should look a little cleaner at the bottom. I also routed the front fan cables better so you can't see em







.










8.9
-.5 for Top fan wires.
-.5 for front USB header
-.1 for Audio header (wrap it or tuck it a bit better.)


----------



## nmkyourface

simply amazing cabling!!!


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Let's try again! I did a hole mod (for sata cables) so it should look a little cleaner at the bottom. I also routed the front fan cables better so you can't see em







.











9/10 for me. still looks amazing








You're best bet to get a full 10 would be to put those top left fan cables under your motherboard. you can fit them under there, 
and then route them around the hole next to the mobo. rather easy, and you can barely see it. oh and i love the holes that antec put in the front panel, 
wired my fans through there hehe.


















rear exhaust taped underneath mobo








that thing in the middle is my finger >.>

also can you take a pic of your case in the dark? i wanna see those green cathodes


----------



## Jbear

@Monkey92

8/10

I like the fact that you've routed most of the cables behind the motherboard. And I see you continued the green lighting theme from the CNPS9700 LED with a green CCFL.

However, you can improve your cabling by sleeving the exhaust fan wires and the front IO wires. Turn around the HDDs to take care of the mess in the bottom-right.


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


7.9/10.
1(-1)-mount those cathodes nicely
2(-1)-cables could still be hidden better
3(-.1)-paint the case black or something to make the blue fluid pop out more


That was before my window. Here it is now. Thanks to the guys who gave me a 9.










Edit: my bad on the double post


----------



## go4life

nice! 8.5/10


----------



## FilluX




----------



## Cod2player

Wow, love the look of your PC Fillux. Tbh I can't really see your cables to well since your Cold Cathodes blast the area away with light







.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cod2player*


Wow, love the look of your PC Fillux. Tbh I can't really see your cables to well since your Cold Cathodes blast the area away with light







.


Yes im gonna take some better pics soon, but i have such bad light in my room, and i don't want to take with the flash









More pics soon









Thanx btw!!


----------



## go4life

Fille = win









9/10


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Fille = win









9/10










Really? Thanx<3


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Really? Thanx<3


Of course







<3


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow, there's a lot of really high rating in here lately







.

Fillux:
I'd personally rate yours a 7/10. It looks good, but it could look better. I see a LOT of wires that need to be zip tied and / or wire loomed / sleeved together. I also see ALOT of wires that aren't running very straight. Well, there's a lot of wires everywhere that I can see.

You also didn't take very many good pictures that we can use to rate. Most of your pictures hide the wires so that we can't see how they were ran (cough sidepanel on /cough). So without some better cable management, and taking decent enough pictures, again, 7/10.

I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything, just honest.

Osiris[405]:
Well, yours looks pretty darn neat. I'm loving the water cooled look you have with that neon blue color. However wire management (which is what this thread is about) is severely lacking. 6/10 from me personally. There's a LOT to clean up on the bottom of your case. Also, I don't see a decent picture either....just one with your sidepanel on.

I do see a LOT of wires on the bottom for sure, just from that one picture you gave. And they aren't ran straight or even in any way shape or form. Wire loom/sleeving would be your friend if there's nowhere else to put those.

Again, not trying to be rude, just honest.


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Wow, there's a lot of really high rating in here lately







.

Fillux:
I'd personally rate yours a 7/10. It looks good, but it could look better. I see a LOT of wires that need to be zip tied and / or wire loomed / sleeved together. I also see ALOT of wires that aren't running very straight. Well, there's a lot of wires everywhere that I can see.

You also didn't take very many good pictures that we can use to rate. Most of your pictures hide the wires so that we can't see how they were ran (cough sidepanel on /cough). So without some better cable management, and taking decent enough pictures, again, 7/10.

I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything, just honest.

Osiris[405]:
Well, yours looks pretty darn neat. I'm loving the water cooled look you have with that neon blue color. However wire management (which is what this thread is about) is severely lacking. 6/10 from me personally. There's a LOT to clean up on the bottom of your case. Also, I don't see a decent picture either....just one with your sidepanel on.

I do see a LOT of wires on the bottom for sure, just from that one picture you gave. And they aren't ran straight or even in any way shape or form. Wire loom/sleeving would be your friend if there's nowhere else to put those.

Again, not trying to be rude, just honest.


Thank you, honesty is what will help improve. What sucks is there's really no way to hide the front panel header cables at the bottom. With a better picture, I think people would see the other work I did (hidden mobo 8pin, IDE, Sata, mobo 24pin, etc).


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Osiris[405]*


Thank you, honesty is what will help improve. What sucks is there's really no way to hide the front panel header cables at the bottom. With a better picture, I think people would see the other work I did (hidden mobo 8pin, IDE, Sata, mobo 24pin, etc).


You could try hiding the front panel cables beneath/under your motherboard. That's what I did. If yours is particularly long you can run it behind it. I had to just tuck it underneath though


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Ok here's mine:


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Wow, there's a lot of really high rating in here lately







.

Fillux:
I'd personally rate yours a 7/10. It looks good, but it could look better. I see a LOT of wires that need to be zip tied and / or wire loomed / sleeved together. I also see ALOT of wires that aren't running very straight. Well, there's a lot of wires everywhere that I can see.

You also didn't take very many good pictures that we can use to rate. Most of your pictures hide the wires so that we can't see how they were ran (cough sidepanel on /cough). So without some better cable management, and taking decent enough pictures, again, 7/10.

I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything, just honest.


Allright thanx









Well just to defend myself (







) it is pretty hard to do good cable managing in the Antec 900 without making extra holes, which i haven't.

Could you recommend something that would make it look better?

As for the pictures, hehe yes i know







The side-panel on thing was just to show the OCN applique









Thanx for being honest btw.

-FilluX


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Well just to defend myself (







) it is pretty hard to do good cable managing in the Antec 900 without making extra holes, which i haven't.


thats why you got 9/10 from me, because I have built in a case like that for my friend, its damn hard!.....


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


thats why you got 9/10 from me, because I have built in a case like that for my friend, its damn hard!.....











Awesome


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Allright thanx









Well just to defend myself (







) it is pretty hard to do good cable managing in the Antec 900 without making extra holes, which i haven't.

*Could you recommend something that would make it look better?*

As for the pictures, hehe yes i know







The side-panel on thing was just to show the OCN applique









Thanx for being honest btw.

-FilluX


If you could get some pictures up without the cathode glare (perhaps a flash on the camera?), to show everything you've got to work with inside, I'd be happy to make some suggestions







.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
If you could get some pictures up without the cathode glare (perhaps a flash on the camera?), to show everything you've got to work with inside, I'd be happy to make some suggestions







.

Allright







ill upload tomorrow


----------



## Takkei

You can do it Fillux!









I put my bigboy fan back in. Now my computer is on it's side on the floor so there won't be so much vibration from the broken fin on it.







:swearing:


























lol at fog as i breathed on the side panel as soon as I took the pic.


----------



## zhevra

Nice green case : ) Is that a ram heatsink? O-o, but i was wondering how you guys hide your hdd power and sata cords, i ram the extra sata between two of the hdds, but not sure what to do with the power cord.


----------



## Takkei

i ran them through the holes in the HDD cage.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


i ran them through the holes in the HDD cage.


The sata or the power cords


----------



## Takkei

The sata. and for the power, i ran them behind the PSU into the back of the mobo and routed them out the first hole. it may sound complicated but it makes it a lot cleaner on the bottom.


----------



## mentholmoose

First off, I guess, an incredibly old shot with no cable management whatsoever:










Next, an older shot, with some upgrades to the comp:










Since that last shot, I've got a new motherboard, as well as a better CPU cooler.


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 









lol at fog as i breathed on the side panel as soon as I took the pic.

















I know you guys dont like quoted pictures i just thought i would say that i dont think the RAM is running in dual channel mode..


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


I know you guys dont like quoted pictures i just thought i would say that i dont think the RAM is running in dual channel mode..


hehe well I have an MSI mobo as you can see.. and their ram setup is weird. It's

1-2 3-4

not 1-3 2-4 like it's suppose to be.

So yeah If I put them in slots 1 and 3, which are the same color, it won't run in Dual channel.









So basically I have to put the ram right next to each other... which are different color slots.









Silly MSI...


----------



## go4life

hey takkei! Doesn't look like you run your ram in dual channel! Usually its port 1+3









Just a heads up!

EDIT: saw that it has already been taken up lol


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey takkei! Doesn't look like you run your ram in dual channel! Usually its port 1+3









Just a heads up!

EDIT: saw that it has already been taken up lol


wat?


----------



## cometman




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


wat?










lol when I come to think of it, my old old old old msi motherboard was like that to









whats wrong with msi?









EDIT: cometman 8.5/10


----------



## Takkei

No idea, but it worked in dual channel when I switched the ram and put them together.
/shrug 
Otherwise I would be running single channel. >.>


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cometman*












really nice







9/10... But is your 4870x2 on a slant??!?! looks weird lol or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

It's a heavy card, and PCB is very flexible xD It is actually bent from its own weight and length.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


No idea, but it worked in dual channel when I switched the ram and put them together.
/shrug 
Otherwise I would be running single channel. >.>


hmm, weird! Don't think il buy MSI again in the nearest future at least..


----------



## ChrisB17

MSI is bad. Dont ever thing about buying them.


----------



## spaceballsrules

This is as well as I can do. No, there are no cables stuffed in some cranny. What you see is what you get.


----------



## TDN1979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
MSI is bad. Dont ever thing about buying them.

Ahaha, I just about got one today just to do some OC'ing practice. It was only $52 (normally $75) but the GPU will cover two of the sata ports and it only has two. I have 4 sata drives so I would be lost with two of them gone. It was a good board though.

And back on topic, I just instaled a new GPU and PSU so I will get you guys some updated pics. The first is when I just tossed everything in there just to make sure that it would all work. The second will be a little cleaner. Man, this new PSU has a lot of wires


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
MSI is bad. Dont ever think about buying them.

I know, I bought one motherboard (when I was a total noob...)
And now, I don't want any MSI stuff in my computer


----------



## mentholmoose

hmm, since i seem to have been skipped: first off, I guess, an incredibly old shot with no cable management whatsoever:










next, an older shot, with some upgrades to the comp:










since that last shot, I've got a new motherboard, as well as a better CPU cooler.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mentholmoose* 
hmm, since i seem to have been skipped: first off, I guess, an incredibly old shot with no cable management whatsoever:

next, an older shot, with some upgrades to the comp:
since that last shot, I've got a new motherboard, as well as a better CPU cooler.

I give the last pic a 7/10. If you can post new pics of what you said, then I'll look at it again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
This is as well as I can do. No, there are no cables stuffed in some cranny. What you see is what you get.









8/10


----------



## Jakester136

Here's Mine.....just finished up.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Here's my epic build lol, don't mind the IDE cable it's soon to be gone. And i really like wire loom lol.


----------



## PCpwnz

I got a real pain in the but to cable manage with this one. I have so many darn cables and I need to have that pci switch there for my red cold cathodes so I aint expecting much but there it is.


----------



## go4life

jakester 9/10








diesel 9/10








pcpwnz 8/10


----------



## Krame




----------



## grahamcrackuh

Um, Krame gets an 11/10 because people have given 10s to much worse looking cases and that is by far the best I have seen on this forum. Well done sir. +Rep.


----------



## go4life

krame wow insanely good! 10/10 and +


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Um, Krame gets an 11/10 because people have given 10s to much worse looking cases and that is by far the best I have seen on this forum. Well done sir. +Rep.

x2. some of the tens havent been close to this at all. good effort dude


----------



## Kerelm

Looks great Krame 10/10


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

So I had a few "DUH!" moments last night and spent 15 minutes on the interior; moving the hard drives and optical drive to the lowest available positions allowed me to produce better results than last time (don't bother going back and rating the old cable setup). I even eliminated a modular cable as the floppy power connector going to my Xonar was on a string that had just enough slack for both SATA power links to reach my optical drive. Unfortunately none of that solves the problem that the power cables are still too short to route behind the motherboard tray and still reach their intended components, aside from the ATX power connector.

Anyway, the result:


----------



## go4life

7/10?


----------



## shaffaaf27

id say 5/10

reason, you have pre cut holes for the 24pin cable and ur not using it.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaffaaf27* 
id say 5/10

reason, you have pre cut holes for the 24pin cable and ur not using it.

i was thinking more of a 4/10 there is a lot that can be done with that.


----------



## Lazman1

heres mine i have alot of stuff in my case so it was hard to even do this lol


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaffaaf27* 
id say 5/10

reason, you have pre cut holes for the 24pin cable and ur not using it.

I can't. It's not long enough. I've made that clear several times now. >_>

What I'm planning later today though, is I'll pull out the power supply completely and re-work all the front-panel, fan, and data wiring.


----------



## shaffaaf27

mmmm 5/10


----------



## JerseyDubbin

lazman 5/10 just because some of the fan wires and other odds and ends can be neater. Runnig more than one video card is a b*tch for cable management.


----------



## AntiHeroUK




----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK*





















I say 10/10 for airflow, but I still say try to hide those cables a bit better. for example the sata cable. But you still did a fantastic job.







Nice looking case and rig.


----------



## AntiHeroUK

Thanks Takkei


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntiHeroUK* 
Thanks Takkei









take some night pics, and let me see that epicness


----------



## go4life

antihero = 10/10 from me to









Very nice and clean! And like takkei said, take some night shots!


----------



## noahmateen1234

antihero - 9/10

for me a 10/10 is perfect cable management, where the cables are barely visable, just where they connect. There was a rocketfish case somewhere in here that had the cables connect and go right under the mobo and in a hole. That was a 10/10 for me. I am very picky about my cable management, so a 9/10 from me is really good. Most these comps I see I would rate from 5-7/10.

If you want 10/10, drill holes right by your mobo and have the cable go through it


----------



## shaffaaf27

I never get any rating (or reasons for the ratings) so imma post again


----------



## go4life

im not going to rate you untill you fix what I said last time (with the GTZ if you remember *cough* wrong inlet *cough*)


----------



## Azm0deous

Just did this over the weekend, but now I want to rip it all back apart and paint the inside... Just started getting into all this stuff so much to learn still









Basically flipped the HDD's Added a fan controller to control all the case fans, and cleaned up the rest.


















On a side not I did clean off the sharpie marker


----------



## procpuarie

10/10!


----------



## Takkei

Azm0deous did you cut your hole behind your PSU to fit your 24pin cable? My 24 pin cable is to big to fit through it. Also, how did you flip the hardrives? but yes, as said before, 10/10.


----------



## hangster

Heres my p180b:
Glamour shot








Cable management view








LCD poster mounted in back where fan controllers were.


----------



## noahmateen1234

shaffaaf27 - 7/10 I see WAY too many cables in the back and on the right side.

Azm0deous - 9/10 I know how hard the 900 is to cable manage and that is the best you can do. Good job!

hangster - 7/10 Cables are just pushed back, not really hidden much. Good job though!


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Azm0deous did you cut your hole behind your PSU to fit your 24pin cable? My 24 pin cable is to big to fit through it. Also, how did you flip the hardrives? but yes, as said before, 10/10.










To fit the 24 pin yet I did cut a large slot behind the PSU. I used a dremel to cut it out and just cleaned it up with a file. For the hard drives I just remounted it backwards, got some 90 degree angle sata cables for the clearence and also some 90 degree angle power connectors. Tight fit but it fit







I will take pictures when I rip it all apart to paint the interior on all my cable managment behind the scenes







I will probably paint in in a few weeks because I leave for vacation next weekend for 10 days then when I get back I am going to get a new mobo, proc, and ram.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


To fit the 24 pin yet I did cut a large slot behind the PSU. I used a dremel to cut it out and just cleaned it up with a file. For the hard drives I just remounted it backwards, got some 90 degree angle sata cables for the clearence and also some 90 degree angle power connectors. Tight fit but it fit







I will take pictures when I rip it all apart to paint the interior on all my cable managment behind the scenes







I will probably paint in in a few weeks because I leave for vacation next weekend for 10 days then when I get back I am going to get a new mobo, proc, and ram.



alright cool thanks








when I tried to flip mine the cables were stopping my fan from spinning lol. >.<


----------



## coffeejunky

Just finished my cable management, Please rate -










Please bear in mind the case is terrible for cable managment, and I have an IDE CD-rom drive, a floppy drive, USB ports and a card reader, so theres alot to hide.


----------



## illidan




----------



## go4life

coffee 8/10
illidan 9/10


----------



## Takkei

Very nice work illidan, so clean and sexy.







10/10 from me. Best you can do amirite?


----------



## Ryan3215

Its a little bit sloppy, but its my first try. There aren't many options for cable management on this case other then the hole in front of the PSU, where i routed most of my cables.


----------



## Kamikaze127

NZXT Tempest now.







This is as good as its going to get.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


coffee 8/10
illidan 9/10











I agree here. Ryan, 6/10... You need a new case lol.


----------



## go4life

lol kamikaze every time I see your case I laugh at your cooler







just so.... I don't know lol

anyways, you do have it clean! 8.5/10


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol kamikaze every time I see your case I laugh at your cooler







just so.... I don't know lol

anyways, you do have it clean! 8.5/10









I do too......







. I just don't know what to think of it.......


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I do too......







. I just don't know what to think of it.......









*cough* gay *cough*

No offense kamikaze


----------



## robbo2

Ryan3215, How did you get your sata cable's to look like pig's tails?








But 5/10 you need a new case


----------



## whe3ls

i win right?


----------



## Marin

>9000


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


i win right?


Only if you give me that blue orb


----------



## Launcherstrike

You can make the sata cables look like pigtails by curling them around a pencil/pen/some kind of cylinder shape.


----------



## Ryan3215

Yeah, I just took them out and curled them around a wooden dowel I had in my garage. Since I took those pics I did a little more cable management, and after about 3 hours and some nice cuts on my hands, I think I made it look a little bit better. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Ryan3215

After doing some intense work over a period of 3 hours, and using some force to get some cables where I wanted them, I finally have my case as good as its going to get (without hacking it to pieces of course).

BEFORE:









AFTER:










And since I didnt post pics before, The outside of my case:


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Sorry bout the bad angles


----------



## thumbhammer




----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan3215* 
After doing some intense work over a period of 3 hours, and using some force to get some cables where I wanted them, I finally have my case as good as its going to get (without hacking it to pieces of course).

BEFORE:

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/100_2609.jpg
AFTER:

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/100_2614.jpg

And since I didnt post pics before, The outside of my case:
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/100_2620.jpg

7.5-8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXkeyboardkowboyXx* 
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5850/1007496ma8.jpg

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3340/1007498pz7.jpg

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/419/1007500iv6.jpg

Sorry bout the bad angles

8-8.5/10 but hard to tell because of the angled shots.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thumbhammer* 
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=870&pictureid=4762

7.5-8/10

Even though the cables are managed is still has that messy feeling to it. But there are no cable management holes.


----------



## mnishimura00

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## Marin

6.5/10

Here's mine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Mnishimura00 6.5/10

You can really do better hidding those wires. It looks like a mess in the lower half. Up top isn't bad though.

@Marin

9.5/10

I've seen very few better.

Yours is solid. Just a few touch up could be done.
Like sleeving that 8pin extension.


----------



## P?P?!

7/10 ...sleeve them cables!


----------



## Sonic

I'd give it a 8.5.

Must be a PITA to unscrew all those thumbscrews to clean out the filters eh.

I just left two on each side, still waiting on another fan bracket from Antec to complete my cable management and to take pics







.


----------



## muledeer

Here's yet another update to my rig. I flipped the hdd's to hide those wires, the drives stick out a little farther than I would have liked but it is definately cleaner









http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6251.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6249.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6250.jpg


----------



## muledeer

To mnishimura and marin, not too shabby of a job. Take a look at the holes I drilles below the MB, that was a world of difference in how my case looked. Just a suggestion


----------



## Diesel Phreak

I'll post up some new pics of mine tomorrow, did some little minor mods, heatshrinked any cable that wasn't black, routed some things differently etc. Looks even better than before (page 470, Post #4691)


----------



## go4life

muledeer 9.5/10!









Very nice job


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muledeer* 
To mnishimura and marin, not too shabby of a job. Take a look at the holes I drilles below the MB, that was a world of difference in how my case looked. Just a suggestion









9.6/10

I really have no complaints besides I'd love to see black sleeving instead. And a bit more matching. Maybe so right angle sata wires.

But really, its just minor stuff.


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


I'd give it a 8.5.

Must be a PITA to unscrew all those thumbscrews to clean out the filters eh.

I just left two on each side, still waiting on another fan bracket from Antec to complete my cable management and to take pics







.


That's why I only leave in one, not all 8.

For me... It's hard to keep tidy with 7 drives in there.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Sata cables look a bit messy but rest looks fine 6/10 I guess. Heres my system, going to re rout everything once I complete the system in the next week or two (once my new fans arrive).


----------



## Tator Tot

7/10, you should really route the SATA and Front input cables in that hole where your PSU cables are.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

P182 with interior painted matt black


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


P182 with interior painted matt black 










Not bad. I give it a solid 9 (maybe higher). Really nice and clean.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoki318* 
Not bad. I give it a solid 9 (maybe higher). Really nice and clean.

oops... just realise i post up old pic... this is how it actually look now

















better cabling at the bottom and upgradded graphic card cooler


----------



## go4life

9/10!









Rate mine! Just finished it! For more pics, click in my sig








And its not easy to do cable management when you have all the watercooling stuff that needs to be plugged in and so on lol


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


9/10!










Rate mine! Just finished it! For more pics, click in my sig








And its not easy to do cable management when you have all the watercooling stuff that needs to be plugged in and so on lol



























Great choice in P5Q-E mainboard, just got to love that board haha









9/10


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


Great choice in P5Q-E mainboard, just got to love that board haha









9/10


Yeah









Thanks man


----------



## jamesman32

I need to paint this thing matte black....and get a sATA ODD, but here it is.


----------



## crashovride02

Just got this PSU and this is my best cable management so far. I will be modding this case to run behind mobo tray!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon6199*


Rate my cables please! Also, give me suggestions on what I need to change or what I should improve on. This was also after I had painted the interior of my case gloss black:




























Night shots:




















Bring that thing up to Carlsbad and let me get my Dremel after it. And some sleeving.


----------



## mentholmoose

Alright, I've finally got updated pictures. Here's one with the flash on:










And without the flash:


----------



## KusH

10/10 looks amazing


----------



## rmvvwls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


10/10 looks amazing


Who?

mentholmoose: 9/10. Square up that bit of foam over on the left, and try to square off your pcie and sata power cables. I know how stiff those cables are (I have one of those psu's), but if all the cables are straight it makes it look heaps neater. But 10/10 for effort.


----------



## dskina




----------



## go4life

10/10


----------



## j0z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*












10/10.
Looks just like my rig.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


Who?

mentholmoose: 9/10. Square up that bit of foam over on the left, and try to square off your pcie and sata power cables. I know how stiff those cables are (I have one of those psu's), but if all the cables are straight it makes it look heaps neater. But 10/10 for effort.


i was talking about mentholmoose


----------



## X1L3D




----------



## go4life

whats up with all these butterfly cpu coolers?
Man I get bad vibes from this...

oh btw 8/10


----------



## Tator Tot

8.5/10
Solid effort, a few things still seen.

And a little hard to tell on some cables because of the angle.


----------



## Bartmasta

inb4 1/10

Might mod it so the cables go out but it's too complicated for me

Think I'll just move em around and use some tape lol


----------



## sabermetrics

how bouta 2/10?









If you don't want to mod it, you can simply stuff the excess cabling in the 5.25 drive bays or 3.5 HDD bays... also, you could look at sleeving your cables to make them look neater


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


how bouta 2/10?









If you don't want to mod it, you can simply stuff the excess cabling in the 5.25 drive bays or 3.5 HDD bays... also, you could look at sleeving your cables to make them look neater


ooh good idea +reput

i would need to unplug some stuff though I would get lost and dont remember which cables go where lol I need to write some stuff down on a piece of paper


----------



## go4life

2/10 from me too lol
like saber. said, put stuff in the 5.25 bays, done it on many of my builds! Works fine









Also try to keep the cables out of the airflow, that could give you a good 5-10c less on load (if you have fans in the front that is







)


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
2/10 from me too lol
like saber. said, put stuff in the 5.25 bays, done it on many of my builds! Works fine









Also try to keep the cables out of the airflow, that could give you a good 5-10c less on load (if you have fans in the front that is







)

no fans lol


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
no fans lol

serious? your temps must suck then! Go and buy some fans ASAP! (and maybe a bigger case







)


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
serious? your temps must suck then! Go and buy some fans ASAP! (and maybe a bigger case







)

Well actually my temps are okay...

I use to get 45'C idle at first but I took my side panel off and temps were 35'C idle and now with my aftermarket cooler they are cruising at 25'C idle 50'C gaming.

My case is rubbish so I could only put a 80 mm exhaust in back which made no diff cause psu is above it and takes hot air out

Intake fan 80 mm at side made a diff but the side panel was on so idle temps were higher by 3'C which was a problem. Not to mention the fans were pretty loud...

I am not planning to get a new case till I get a complete new computer in a year or so.

Maybe if I install a 140 mm fan at the top above were the cables were it will improve temps


----------



## X1L3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


whats up with all these butterfly cpu coolers?
Man I get bad vibes from this...

oh btw 8/10


Lol what? This cooler isn't too bad, I'm probably going to be getting a new one soon anyway. This was the best one I could find on tigerdirect when I bout my computer there, and it has done well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


8.5/10
Solid effort, a few things still seen.

And a little hard to tell on some cables because of the angle.


Ya I know I'm still working on it just felt like posting some pic's since I was bored. I will post some when I'm done with it.


----------



## Lyric




----------



## Tator Tot

7.5, clear up that jumbled mess at the bottom and tuck them away, and you'll get an 8.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Ok i just purchased a new case 3 weeks ago, i've finished putting everything where i like it so here is the tranformation. Dell P3 Windows ME Case ---> RaidMax Smilodon Extreme Green/black edition


































TO

Notice that the wires in the top right arent viewable
when the side is closed


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

Could be a little better as that IDE cable looks horrid. And the cables up top are a bit noticeable.
But its a really well done job.
Give yourself a high five and pat on the back.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


8/10

Could be a little better as that IDE cable looks horrid. And the cables up top are a bit noticeable.
But its a really well done job.
Give yourself a high five and pat on the back.


The case has absolutely no cable management so i cannot do anything with any of the IDE wires, i've got to try to get the orange sleeving covering the entire ide cable so when i get my UV lights it will look pretty!


----------



## oblivion.sky

how bout mine?


----------



## Infinitegrim

7.5/10 just because i cant see if there is a PC in there, let alon wires, too many TUBES!
Strickly speaking about wires 10/10


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10

Change out those green zipties to blue.


----------



## oblivion.sky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim* 
7.5/10 just because i cant see if there is a PC in there, let alon wires, too many TUBES!


cold...









it's all good, i know i have to loose the splitters


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oblivion.sky* 
cold...









it's all good, i know i have to loose the splitters









I can tell where you hid, and I still say its a 9.8 unless you get some black zipties.

Then its a 10.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
9.8/10

Change out those green zipties to blue.

Agreed, but green to black - black blends in with the wires so it looks less obvious.


----------



## Bartmasta

updated










to


----------



## Takkei

Hmm you're getting there... 7/10 from me. Looks like a difficult case to manage.









Some advice I could give you is for starts, you could route your heatsink's fan 3pin AROUND the HS itself so you can't see it as obvious as now.

Also if there are any cables running through your mobo/on it you could route them in and around the NB heatsink and/or pci slots so they aren't in the airflow.

And I think you could stuff those sata cables behind that HDD cage, but I can't really tell due to the angle of the picture.

Just keep it up man. You're doing good.


----------



## crashovride02

Just got this PSU and this is my best cable management so far. I will be modding this case to run behind mobo tray!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 









Now I HAVE to get one of these cases for my next build.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
Just got this PSU and this is my best cable management so far. I will be modding this case to run behind mobo tray!


That is one weird motherboard 8/10


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


Just got this PSU and this is my best cable management so far. I will be modding this case to run behind mobo tray!











Wow there really is like nowhere to hide those unless you mod your mobo tray like you said. Looks like good airflow though, so 8/10 from me.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


That is one weird motherboard 8/10


What's weird about it? And thanks!


----------



## ESS_Eisenkreuz




----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ESS_Eisenkreuz*












8/10. Good job in a cramped case!


----------



## Jrice00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


What's weird about it? And thanks!


The placement of the RAM slots, for one. Which then sets the CPU socket down about an inch, probably. That's what I see odd about it


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Hmm you're getting there... 7/10 from me. Looks like a difficult case to manage.









Some advice I could give you is for starts, you could route your heatsink's fan 3pin AROUND the HS itself so you can't see it as obvious as now.

Also if there are any cables running through your mobo/on it you could route them in and around the NB heatsink and/or pci slots so they aren't in the airflow.

And I think you could stuff those sata cables behind that HDD cage, but I can't really tell due to the angle of the picture.

Just keep it up man. You're doing good.










Oh sweet thanks for the reply and advice. I can move the 3pin cable from cpu but there is no need really so I can't be bothered to do it. I'd have to tie it to some other cable.

Thanks for the tip on the sata cable, I didn't notice that now it looks very nice.

The only thing left for me is to install a 140 mm fan on the top but I have no power tools to do it...


----------



## go4life

Ess 8/10


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ESS_Eisenkreuz*












You can route that 4pin or 8pin atx power underneath your video card/pci slot so you can't see it.

8/10 though, good job.


----------



## Infinitegrim

its weird because of the ram socket and cpu socket placement


----------



## ESS_Eisenkreuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


You can route that 4pin or 8pin atx power underneath your video card/pci slot so you can't see it.

8/10 though, good job.










thought about that but i don't like the meshing getting caught on all the surface mount resistors and stuff its like nails on a chalkboard to me... just without the horrid sound.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jrice00* 
The placement of the RAM slots, for one. Which then sets the CPU socket down about an inch, probably. That's what I see odd about it









I guess I never noticed. That's just the way DFI did it I guess. I thought most S939 boards were that way.









Edit: After some looking around I guess there was no standard for that. Looking at boards see the ram slots have been mounted above and on both sides but never below. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## mxsuprastang

Here's mine. No case mods yet, so WM isn't the greatest. In the end, it's performance that matters right? Yeah I guess that's wrong :-D
Anyways, here 'tis


----------



## Tator Tot

6.5...maybe 7.

Tough call, work out the IDE cable, and your CPU power and it will easily make a 7.5


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

I'd say a 7/10.
As was mentioned before, just need to work out a better way to route the cpu power, IDE, and PCI-e cables.

Here's mine for the roasting:


----------



## go4life

8/10!

BTW, your looks much cleaner than mine lol, I have SO MUCH tubing xD


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Link to my worklog: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post5463318
Should be fun once I start getting into the cutting stage of my modding.


----------



## Monkey92

Sorry for the epic flash, only way I could get my camera to take a non-grainy picture.


----------



## go4life

monkey 9/10! Good job


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## go4life

6/10! Clean that up!


----------



## Marin

Finally got a good shot of my rig (took my time to get it framed right and adjusted the white balance in Lightroom).


----------



## Launcherstrike

I'll give you 9.9/10. I'll give you 20/10 for your photo taking abilities lol.


----------



## jpw007

Truth, s/he's photos are always amazing quality!

Cant wait for my 1200. Will post up pics when its here and everything is installed ^_^


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Truth, *s/he's* photos are always amazing quality!

Cant wait for my 1200. Will post up pics when its here and everything is installed ^_^


I was hoping my user profile pic would settle that


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Yeah! Her gender is pretty obvious if you take the time to look, sheesh









Hahaha I'm just messin' with you Marin









I flipped the hard drives in my 900, and tweaked the wires just a bit. I'll get some new pics up soon.


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Sorry for the epic flash, only way I could get my camera to take a non-grainy picture.










Nice Pic, 7/10 and lol at me getting quoted


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Sorry for the epic flash, only way I could get my camera to take a non-grainy picture.











9.8/10 That is just shy of perfect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*












Ugg, 6.8/10 for effort/non management case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Finally got a good shot of my rig (took my time to get it framed right and adjusted the white balance in Lightroom).




8.8


----------



## MaddenModer

Here is my 900


----------



## Tator Tot

7.8


----------



## jamesman32

My current mess. Oh and I see Tot above. Perhaps you'll recognize me? You know me as a tasty fast food restaurant on another forum


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
6/10! Clean that up!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa




----------



## spyders03

Just did mine yesterday, hopefully it got a lil better??? I still don't know what to do with the cables in the bottom right...

7/10???


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamesman32* 









My current mess. Oh and I see Tot above. Perhaps you'll recognize me? You know me as a tasty fast food restaurant on another forum









I can't think of who you are. But 9.7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 

















7.8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 









9.9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spyders03* 
Just did mine yesterday, hopefully it got a lil better??? I still don't know what to do with the cables in the bottom right...

7/10???

7.2/10


----------



## P?P?!

4/10 you can clean those cables up alot better if you go buy some zip ties/ clamps and route the cable behind the motherboard if possible

Well here is mine. if your wondering whats up with all the bright zip ties its because i have uv ccfls







let me know what you guys think ...


















i dont see the point of my modular psu when i use all the cables


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pÂ£pÂ§!* 
4/10 you can clean those cables up alot better if you go buy some zip ties/ clamps and route the cable behind the motherboard if possible

well here is mine. If your wondering whats up with all the bright zip ties its because i have uv ccfls







let me know what you guys think ...


















i dont see the point of my modular psu when i use all the cables :d

9.5


----------



## the_funk

Here's mine:


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_funk* 
Here's mine:



















9/10, looks pretty darn good!

I see you did the terminal block mod, so did I heh.


----------



## dskina

^That is pretty awesome.


----------



## PCpwnz

I have soooo many cables its a B.


----------



## jpw007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I was hoping my user profile pic would settle that









Oh, your bit of a butchy lesbian? Guess thats why i couldnt tell









haha lol jks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_funk*


here's mine:




















10/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcpwnz*



























i have soooo many cables its a b.


9.3/10


----------



## larrytan

Here is mine.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *larrytan*


here is mine.











9.5/10


----------



## Infinitegrim

larry tan what does tha tlook like in the dark with the UV lights on?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *larrytan* 
here is mine.










9.5


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Update! now with 8800GTX graphic card and tidy up the IDE and Sata cable.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ Nice case







9/10

Heres a small bad pic of mine, last time I posted I was missing a GPU


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
^^ Nice case







9/10

Heres a small bad pic of mine, last time I posted I was missing a GPU









ill give you 10/10 for owning an antec P180/182 (did you paint it black or did it came black)

and ill also give you 10/10 for wiring because there is no where that can be improve


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geforcegts* 
^^ nice case







9/10

heres a small bad pic of mine, last time i posted i was missing a gpu










9.5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandit_corolla* 
update! Now with 8800gtx graphic card and tidy up the ide and sata cable.

















9.8


----------



## thumbhammer

Did some more work. Turned the my hard drive around and ziptied more cables. I think this is the best its ever gonna get.

Before










After


----------



## go4life

10/10


----------



## DraganUS

Finally to Join this thread.

Here is my.


Any suggestions?


----------



## go4life

10/10 for you too! Good job for your type of case


----------



## DraganUS

Yea love it. Got it for 60 $.


----------



## go4life

hehe


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thumbhammer* 
Did some more work. Turned the my hard drive around and ziptied more cables. I think this is the best its ever gonna get.

Before










After


































ill give you 9.9/10 for that because you can do better with the artic cooling freezer pro (CPU cooler) cable
i can show you pic if you dont know how


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *larrytan* 
Here is mine.











LOL No wonder Performance-PCs is out of those Blackfires!


----------



## larrytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim* 
larry tan what does tha tlook like in the dark with the UV lights on?

It look like THIS.

Does it look good in the dark?


----------



## larrytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
LOL No wonder Performance-PCs is out of those Blackfires!









Don't worry I get those Blackfire4 from my locate shop. I now just need to get a longer SATA cable to connect the mobo to the optical drive.


----------



## Marin

Guys, stop quoting pics. If you're going to at least remove the image tags. Jeez.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
ill give you 10/10 for owning an antec P180/182 (did you paint it black or did it came black)

and ill also give you 10/10 for wiring because there is no where that can be improve









Yeah I painted the interior black, not the best paint job but it was my first time, it was originaly a plain old silver P180 but I replaced the side panels with black ones after a botched window mod







I had to cut holes for cable managment too since Antec didn't add them untill the P182..

There is actualy an IDE cable in there too, it's well hidden though







I'm switching to water soon and i'll be sleeving all my fan cables etc to make it look a little cleaner.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *larrytan* 
It look like THIS.

Does it look good in the dark?









Where did you get those SATA cables they're awsome!!


----------



## GeforceGTS

They look like AC Ryan UV blue SATA cables, got a couple myself..

Larry did you go crazy with the fluorescent markers/paint? Looks pretty good ;]


----------



## larrytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
They look like AC Ryan UV blue SATA cables, got a couple myself..

Larry did you go crazy with the fluorescent markers/paint? Looks pretty good ;]

Those are A.C.Ryan Blackmagic2 UV Orange. The next step I gonna paint the mobo cap to uv blue.


----------



## larrytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim* 
Where did you get those SATA cables they're awsome!!









Everything you see inside is get locally. None is order online. This really save a lot of trouble. I also have the A.C. Ryan LaserBeam and LaserLED but this two doesn't help much. I guess stick to traditional method is the best method. CCFL UV light tube.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I didn't feel like cleaning up dust, but here's the inside bits.

Click for higher res.

Blackfox:




HTPC:


----------



## thumbhammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


I didn't feel like cleaning up dust, but here's the inside bits.


Thats impressive for the amount of drives you have in that thing! 10/10 from me!


----------



## Instynx

I've had this computer for awhile, but I just joined OCN so I thought I'd post some pics here. So yesterday I decided to reduce the number of hard drives in my case from 7 to 4 to save space and heat (my old Maxtor 300 GB drive was reading 48Â° C in HD Tune!) after setting up a new 500 GB RAID 0 to replace 2x 80s and the 300. In the process I decided to mount the cage vertically, allowing me to hide all the cables much better, and so I decided to finally go all the way and do a fairly thorough job with the rest of the case as well. There's still a few that I need to figure out what to do with, but it's much better now, I think. 
























And the back. I've filled the mesh on the panel with a piece of charcoal grey felt fabric, which hides the cable management when closed and also has the unintentional but awesome effect of being UV reactive, which you'll see in the dark pics.








And some in the dark, sorry my camera doesn't like the dark very much.


----------



## Monkey92

^ 6/10. Mainly because of the upper left and the CPU power cable.

EDIT: but welcome to OCN!


----------



## derek2esilent

your graphics card is bending wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much, you need to do something about that


----------



## Monkey92

Ok, I think I finally figured my camera out














. This picture doesn't look half bad, unlike all of my other ones. Also, it's bigger than my usual pics.


----------



## Slinkey123

lol i decided to run my 2nd PC on my desk.










Not bad for outside case?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slinkey123* 
lol i decided to run my 2nd PC on my desk.










Not bad for outside case?

Not 'tall. 9/10


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derek2esilent*


your graphics card is bending wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much, you need to do something about that


No, not really. PCB is really flexible, and that's a rather slight bend compared to some cards I've seen.


----------



## xXxTATORxXx

Here is mine temporarily. I will be adding some things and changing some wiring over the next few months. Sorry for the crappy pic, had to use the cell phone.


----------



## mind0uT

Here's Mine









Please don't mind the wide flat cable in there


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mind0uT* 
Here's Mine









Please don't mind the wide flat cable in there

















7/10, But how did you get the 8-Pin CPU Power connecter to go through the top?


----------



## mind0uT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


7/10, But how did you get the 8-Pin CPU Power connecter to go through the top?



I drilled a hole on the top left of the motherboard tray...


----------



## Instynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derek2esilent*











your graphics card is bending wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much, you need to do something about that



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJ3 Mario Brothers*


No, not really. PCB is really flexible, and that's a rather slight bend compared to some cards I've seen.


It's ok guys, I know its bending a lot... And it is getting replaced in a couple weeks.


----------



## scottath

mind0uT: dosent the top card get rather hot? dosent look like it gets much air at all?
Instynx: just have to say it again....that is bending alot......


----------



## mind0uT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


mind0uT: dosent the top card get rather hot? dosent look like it gets much air at all?


If you mean my 2 gpus, yea its getting alot of air from the front fan and the side fan.

But then its generating alot of heat since its a (g80) cards and they are both close to each other..


----------



## iandroo888

friends rig. best i can without any mods.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*











friends rig. best i can without any mods.


ill give it a 7/10 looks clean but could do better with mods


----------



## iandroo888

yah i know but didnt have time this weekend and didnt have the tools on hand.. guess it will be a future project though


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mind0uT*


I drilled a hole on the top left of the motherboard tray...


I was afraid of that, sooner or later I'm going to have to chop up my Tempest.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Finally to Join this thread.

Here is my. 

Any suggestions?


That's not a 810. That's a STC-T01


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


That's not a 810. That's a STC-T01










LoL. Hmm, that just shows that I was running caseless always. 
Not into case to much.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


LoL. Hmm, that just shows that I was running caseless always. 
Not into case to much.










I have a STC-T01 and part from the non-sound-isolated noise it makes it's a pretty good case in both racing* and cooling.
And it would take a 18-wheeler to destroy it head on.

*use it's wheels and you have yourself a 30KG+your weight downhill racer indoors


----------



## DraganUS

Yea it pretty heavy fully loaded.


----------



## pvp309rcp

I honesty tried but this is the best I could do because of cable length constraints. Couldn't hide all excess cables in the back as I was too afraid of damaging them from the tight squeeze. It's probably just me but I actually like seeing my wires and having easy access to them.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


I honesty tried but this is the best I could do because of cable length constraints. Couldn't hide all excess cables in the back as I was too afraid of damaging them from the tight squeeze. It's probably just me but I actually like seeing my wires and having easy access to them.










If it's enough space change the direction of the HDD's so that the connections are faced inwards.
Cable Managment is the best if many HDD's are in place


----------



## Monkey92

I wouldn't care about the HD's, they look pretty well organized. But yeah, that mess of cables coming out of the PSU....that needs fixing if you want a good score here.


----------



## pvp309rcp

I actually have the panel/audio/firewire/usb cables in the back of the HDs already. Plus I already know I don't have enough room to hide more since I had trouble pushing them back in. One of my HDs actually got jammed...good thing I didn't damage it cause I used a screwdriver to yank it out







But I'll see what I can do...I'll try to do some careful squeezing and lots of tape lol.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Same one from the owners club thread; my wrists finally stopped aching enough for me to stretch the 24-pin connector to its limit, allowing it to be hidden. Interior is powder coated flat black with an enamel layer finish. Don't worry, I'll loop the SATAs back under the tray later, but for now I just wanted the system to work; think of the cabling as a continued work in progress. The second photo shows how flexible I am as far as finishing the cable management (as in, what has yet to be used) but I don't want to get too serious about it until at least after my b-day when I've gotten a new power supply.


----------



## Krame




----------



## Tator Tot

9.7/10

Bottom SATA looks icky.


----------



## bluedevil

Very clean.....10/10

I wish I could say the same about mine atm. Gotta clean that up here today....when I install my X-Fi.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

@ Krame: Wow, real nice and clean. 9.5/10
@ Bluedevil: Can't you route behind the motherboard in the 590? 6.5/10
Lucky you can route behind the motherboard tray, my crappy case won't allow for it.

Here goes anyway: (For more pics I have a link in my sig)









I'm just lucky my PSU is modular or this would be a real nightmare in such a small case.
I'm not expecting a high score but believe me, I tried my best and even re-visited my cable management after the first time.
No amount of cable-ties can get this neater!







(Although I might try reversing the HDD some time.)


----------



## _Marciano_

^^ Not bad , i'd say 8/10









Here's mine ::::










It's not the best - hence the angle


----------



## _Marciano_

DP ahoy !

I shall take a better pic once it's cleaned inside , i mean it's bloody dusty in there !


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
^^ Not bad , i'd say 8/10








Here's mine ::::
It's not the best - hence the angle









6.5/10
Work on it bro.
Its kinda half-arsed.
Trust me, you'll feel really good about doing a nice job at cable management.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R* 
@ Krame: Wow, real nice and clean. 9.5/10
@ Bluedevil: Can't you route behind the motherboard in the 590? 6.5/10
Lucky you can route behind the motherboard tray, my crappy case won't allow for it.

Here goes anyway: (For more pics I have a link in my sig)

I'm just lucky my PSU is modular or this would be a real nightmare in such a small case.
I'm not expecting a high score but believe me, I tried my best and even re-visited my cable management after the first time.
No amount of cable-ties can get this neater!







(Although I might try reversing the HDD some time.)

8.5/10 You obviously put effort into that. And all I can suggest is flip the HDDs around. That and re sleeve your cables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Very clean.....10/10

I wish I could say the same about mine atm. Gotta clean that up here today....when I install my X-Fi.









9.2/10 It looks pretty neat, resleeve the cables. And work on hidding them a bit mroe.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

_Marciano_, lose the IDE and your in good shape, 8/10

here is my rig as of now. after shes all done.


----------



## Dar_T

@ Killa 9.5/10. Wow running with no clamps.







Gutsy man!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar_T* 
@ Killa 9.5/10. Wow running with no clamps.







Gutsy man!

i like living on the edge. lol. now i have to ask, WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE FOR THE .5 lol


----------



## Mega_bite

Rate mine please.










I've tucked the PSIe power behind the ATX power into the board now.

I also tweaked the sata power cable to the HD's

But added 2 x 40mm blue led fans.
I'll poet some new picks in a day or 2.

ANd It's all going to change in month again when I get a new rad and pump....

thanks


----------



## bluedevil

Ok I hide some more cables....and found a better setting on my camera...


----------



## Gen. Gustav Zenlav

Well, It all powers on. I don't have anything that can be used as a monitor. I want to go tri sli, probaly do that some day when money dosent matter.









Guess whats at the heart of this thing.... A P4..Ohhh yeah HT









Thoughts comments suggestions, and it was a pain hiding (stuffing) the rest of my psu cords.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mega_bite*


Rate mine please.










I've tucked the PSIe power behind the ATX power into the board now.

I also tweaked the sata power cable to the HD's

But added 2 x 40mm blue led fans.
I'll poet some new picks in a day or 2.

ANd It's all going to change in month again when I get a new rad and pump....

thanks


I'd say a 9.9/10. Looks very nice.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Ok I hide some more cables....and found a better setting on my camera...


























I c what you did thar...angled the shot to hid the wires







j/k nice job... 9.5/10

heres mine









I think i did pretty good, other than the 8pin power because it was too short to route though the back, and the front panel audio cable is kinda sticking out too


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
I c what you did thar...angled the shot to hid the wires







j/k nice job... 9.5/10

heres mine









I think i did pretty good, other than the 8pin power because it was too short to route though the back, and the front panel audio cable is kinda sticking out too









8/10

You can flip the PSU and that will give you some more cable.

Here is some more shots.......with more cable.....


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:

You can flip the PSU and that will give you some more cable.
I had it that way, and i was still short, so i flipped it back to give my PSU more breathing room


----------



## P?P?!

Just painted the interior 
Before








after









Improvement?


----------



## hoth17

8/10, yes there has been an improvement

heres mine:


----------



## mind0uT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mega_bite*


Rate mine please.










I've tucked the PSIe power behind the ATX power into the board now.

I also tweaked the sata power cable to the HD's

But added 2 x 40mm blue led fans.
I'll poet some new picks in a day or 2.

ANd It's all going to change in month again when I get a new rad and pump....

thanks



10/10


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Here is some more shots.......with more cable.....















[/IMG]


9.5/10
Really good, for me it's mainly the red and/or yellow wires "sticking out", otherwise pretty clean.


----------



## Kyle659

Just finished building my friends computer.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Nice clean job... 9/10.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyle659*


just finished building my friends computer.


9.3/10.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyle659* 
Just finished building my friends computer.

10/10

very clean, even with crossfire


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i like living on the edge. lol. now i have to ask, WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE FOR THE .5 lol


Its 10/10 i cant see how he only gave you 9.5 lol. Now that you got rid of that dam 24pin it looks perfect!







well done man, theres nothing else you can really do


----------



## pez

Ok, so cut me some slack. I have a p180 w/o the cable management mobo tray, so I got my hands on some Auto Wire Loom that was lying around and I also traded my SLI'd 9800GT's for this HD 4870







.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

8/10.
Since wire management on the back of the motherboard tray is limited, I'd suggest looking into using some cable holders along the motherboard tray to make the wiring flush with the motherboard tray.

When you do that, you'll also be able to use proper spiral wrap to make the wiring, that is going up the motherboard tray, look more like a tree trunk, with the pci-e and sata cables branching out.

Just my thoughts in making the wiring look a little more organized without cutting holes in the case.


----------



## Tator Tot

8.5/10 Pez


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil* 
8/10.
Since wire management on the back of the motherboard tray is limited, I'd suggest looking into using some cable holders along the motherboard tray to make the wiring flush with the motherboard tray.

When you do that, you'll also be able to use proper spiral wrap to make the wiring, that is going up the motherboard tray, look more like a tree trunk, with the pci-e and sata cables branching out.

Just my thoughts in making the wiring look a little more organized without cutting holes in the case.

Yeah, thanks. The only bad thing is the the PCI-e PSU cables have to go through that hole in the bottom, but that's ok. I'm actually going to leave it like that until I get the modular PSU I want (that will have sleeved cables).


----------



## Kamikaze127

Not much has changed with me... just some new pics...

I'm thinking about re-doing my management, though. Your thoughts?


----------



## pez

Kami, your cables seem to be all tight and as if they barely make the distance, but yet it's still clean, and you've addressed it to what seems to be the best possible. I really like the green glow it has too







. I give you a 9/10 for looks and effort alone.


----------



## kazakia

Very Clean and nice but fan wires can be tidied up. 9/10


----------



## Kamikaze127

Thanks guys, I think I need cut a hole up in the top left of the motherboard tray to route some cables through.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Thanks guys, I think I need cut a hole up in the top left of the motherboard tray to route some cables through.

I see what you're thinking, that would be a good whole, and I think just tucking those 1-2 cables that run accross there would make it looks a lot cleaner in that area.


----------



## carl25




----------



## mind0uT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Not much has changed with me... just some new pics...

I'm thinking about re-doing my management, though. Your thoughts?














































10/10















Cables are neat








I like the green theme


----------



## quaaark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Not much has changed with me... just some new pics...

I'm thinking about re-doing my management, though. Your thoughts?















































WOWWWWW so cool!

10/10!


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*












9/10, b/c anything in the PSU/HDD section of the case doesn't count







. If I were to take out that middle bay it'd be...well let's just leave it at that lol.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Kami: I want your camera. =P


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

Heres my cable fail, no holes drilled in mobo tray, lots of hard drives and such. These cables are also stiffer than (insert innuendo here).


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecheeseofmanynames* 
Heres my cable fail, no holes drilled in mobo tray, lots of hard drives and such. These cables are also stiffer than (insert innuendo here).

















EWE. Just plain EWE.

1/10


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecheeseofmanynames*


Heres my cable fail, no holes drilled in mobo tray, lots of hard drives and such. These cables are also stiffer than (insert innuendo here).










Well if you want to improve that you could,

Get one of these Sata power cables. 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/50...?tl=g2c305s774

Move the hard drives to the front of the case.

Rotate the xiggy 90 degrees so its blowing out of the case.

And of Course go to town with a bag of zip ties


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Well if you want to improve that you could,

Get one of these Sata power cables. 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/50...?tl=g2c305s774

Move the hard drives to the front of the case.

Rotate the xiggy 90 degrees so its blowing out of the case.

And of Course go to town with a bag of zip ties


Most coolers can't be mounted that way on AMD. However I would suggest mounting the fan on the other side..blowing up through the Heatsink...instead of down into the heatsink and then the video cards.

EDIT:
Nevermind, push/pull config. I only saw the top fan. The cooler is mounted correctly and the fans are too.


----------



## diligenthunter

Edit:Note to self don't look at own sig and think its some one else's....


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Edit:Note to self don't look at own sig and think its some one else's....


Haha, I've made that problem myself a time or two







.


----------



## Takkei

You CAN mount them the right way on AMD if you just try... it's a PITA though.


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


You CAN mount them the right way on AMD if you just try... it's a PITA though.


how would I do that?


----------



## Takkei

You just have to snake the AM2.. um I forgot what you call it, but whatever the pressure pin thing, you just turn it sideways and snake it through the heatpipes and then turn it so it's normal. But Idk if you can do it with a Xiggy, It's not easy. Specially with my Zalman 9700Nt... Took me a few hours...:swearing:


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


You just have to snake the AM2.. um I forgot what you call it, but whatever the pressure pin thing, you just turn it sideways and snake it through the heatpipes and then turn it so it's normal. But Idk if you can do it with a Xiggy, It's not easy. Specially with my Zalman 9700Nt... Took me a few hours...:swearing:


You can't do that with a Xiggy. The Zalman series are MADE to go any direction on an AMD...Xigmatek coolers are not.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You can't do that with a Xiggy. The Zalman series are MADE to go any direction on an AMD...Xigmatek coolers are not.


I see... hmm that sucks. >.<


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


I see... hmm that sucks. >.<


Meh, not really. I saw about 10*C drop going from my Zalman to the Xiggy...so it doesn't bother me any.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Meh, not really. I saw about 10*C drop going from my Zalman to the Xiggy...so it doesn't bother me any.

Yeah that's one thing, I don't like this Zalman, cost me $70 and it decreased my temps by 3C from my TR2-R1 ...


----------



## sabermetrics

Can I haz rating?


----------



## Takkei

^^

10/10 Very nice work.







Very sexy...


----------



## go4life

saber, 10/10


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
^^

10/10 Very nice work.







Very sexy...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
saber, 10/10









You guys give out 10s to easy.









Now if you clean up your power supply area then id give it a ten.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


You guys give out 10s to easy.









Now if you clean up your power supply area then id give it a ten.


Can you see anything to improve on down there? How would you do it lol. 
I can't see anything in airflow, so That's a 10/10 for me, because that's pretty much the point of cable management, besides looking sexy.


----------



## hoth17




----------



## go4life

10/10


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Can you see anything to improve on down there? How would you do it lol. 
I can't see anything in airflow, so That's a 10/10 for me, because that's pretty much the point of cable management, besides looking sexy.










It does look great and I'm sure its just about perfect for air flow , but rating his cables there's always room to improve.

This is rate my cables not rate my air flow.









If I could get a picture of the lower area I could offer some advice.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


It does look great and I'm sure its just about perfect for air flow , but rating his cables there's always room to improve.

This is rate my cables not rate my air flow.









If I could get a picture of the lower area I could offer some advice.


I'd have to agree here. The 10's are being thrown out far too easy. To the rig in question....STRAIGHTEN OUT any cables that can be seen. Don't let them be crooked or curved. Secondly, clean up the PSU area a lot better. True 10's, you shouldn't be able to see ANY wires other than the necessities.


----------



## nafljhy

hmm.. how does mine rate now?


----------



## pioneerisloud

nafljhy:
If you can straighten out the wires at the top (or is that the bottom???), 10/10. Otherwise, 9.5/10. That is VERY clean. I'd love to see the rest of it though








.


----------



## nafljhy

ah, that is the top.







i'll see what i can do about those.









rest of it huh? you can go through its bulidlog?







its Valkyrie.


----------



## diligenthunter

@nafljhy

If you could Route those top cables behind your mother board entirely that would look amazing

Is the theme black, orange and blue?
Or is the blue just random?

Love the build log to it, but doesn't having your res so close to that fan cause air turbulence and make the fan rather loud?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


You guys give out 10s to easy.









Now if you clean up your power supply area then id give it a ten.


I completely agree.. After taking the photo, I realized that my cables were very messy there... I'll do a bit more work there


----------



## nafljhy

hmm.. i'd have to take valkyrie apart and add another hole to route the cables behind the mobo. i'll make note of that the next time i take her apart.

the large part of the theme is black and orange. the blue is just some extra contrast. i think it looks pretty good with the random blue.

as for the fan? i have no clue if it makes it loud. my res and intake fans are 115CFM at like 42dB and they are always at 100%. plus those case fans are noctuas. i doubt they get too loud, but i plan on taking the noctuas out and switching to S-flexes instead. i would use more panaflos but not enough space b/c of my res placement.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


hmm.. how does mine rate now?











just manage those top wires then you will get a 10/10

for now a 9.9/10


----------



## diligenthunter

I do like the blue, maybe paint the screws on the PCI brackets blue as well? 
Just a thought
Or blue screws all around may-hap?


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. man.. i always seem to be just shy of that 10


----------



## Gijs474

Just a start, the HDD's I still have to do... Just ignore the two black ones, forgot to put em op there... for now:


----------



## diligenthunter

Well its been a while since i posted mine so lets see what kind of ratings I get.


----------



## Marin

Why is the fan that's hanging down exhausting from the front?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gijs474*


Just a start, the HDD's I still have to do... Just ignore the two black ones, forgot to put em op there... for now:


8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Well its been a while since i posted mine so lets see what kind of ratings I get.


9.6, the SATA cables are your real failure their. 
If the interior of your case was black it would look better 
Multi color bungee also makes it look bad.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Why is the fan that's hanging down exhausting from the front?


You know that is a very good question...

Flipping it now.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


You know that is a very good question...

Flipping it now.


 Your Xiggy is backward too.......


----------



## an51r

Prelim routing for my case, I am in the middle of modding and so far just have the holes cut.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


hmm.. how does mine rate now?











can I PLEASE get a picture of the BACK of the mobo tray. I want to see how you routed those wires like the PCI-E connectors for the video card.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ I've just looked through that build log 10/10

Nice sleeving on the PCI-E cables, pump etc...


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Your Xiggy is backward too.......










Bah my mistakes are never ending...

Wait isn't it supposed to be like that so you can put that little piece of metal in it to cool your ram?


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Bah my mistakes are never ending...

Wait isn't it supposed to be like that so you can put that little piece of metal in it to cool your ram?


Since you are running fanless it doesnt matter but the wing or fin was designed to direct airflow to your mosfet's i believe.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Bah my mistakes are never ending...

Wait isn't it supposed to be like that so you can put that little piece of metal in it to cool your ram?


No.......


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
No.......









Grr, well once I take the time to take the notches out of another one of my Silverstones I'll reverse it an add a fan depending on how loud it ends up being.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Well its been a while since i posted mine so lets see what kind of ratings I get.

i love your pc...it looks so clean and quiet


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
can I PLEASE get a picture of the BACK of the mobo tray. I want to see how you routed those wires like the PCI-E connectors for the video card.

sure, i'll leave a new pic of it in my build log.









EDIT: actually there is a pic in update 26.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


i love your pc...it looks so clean and quiet










Thanks









Its actually got way more foam in it than you see I just removed it so I wouldn't get laughed off the boards,


----------



## cs_maan

Here is my new rig, no mods done yet







.

Before (old rig):










After (new rig):













































Any suggestions on how to improve?


----------



## diligenthunter

At the top just push that cable to the side so you cant see it through the hole.

Fan pin run it through the hole next to the PSU.

Run the cables that are behind your hard drive area behind your motherboard then over.

Zip or other wise tidy up the cables towards the top behind your optical drives.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Here is my new rig, no mods done yet







.










Any suggestions on how to improve?











Move the second ram stick to the 3rd slot so it'll be in dual channel and therefore be faster.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


Move the second ram stick to the 3rd slot so it'll be in dual channel and therefore be faster.



It already is dual channel some boards have it every other slot others have it side by side.


----------



## superk




----------



## jaclipse

^Those psu feet are pretty sweet looking


----------



## thumbhammer

Yes, those PSU feet are just killer. That is pretty darn unique.


----------



## cs_maan

Thanks guys I'll work on that tomorrow, or when I have some free time. What would you give it as it is right now, without having work done to it







?


----------



## grav1t0n

Is there any way to redo the lights in the Thermaltake Armor so that you can turn them on and off through software? Sometimes it gets on my nerves when I'm trying to sleep and there's a huge blue light shining, lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Thanks guys I'll work on that tomorrow, or when I have some free time. What would you give it as it is right now, without having work done to it







?


I would say 8/10!

if you just fix the cables over the cpu cooler it would look much better!
Also nice psu feet









Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


Is there any way to redo the lights in the Thermaltake Armor so that you can turn them on and off through software? Sometimes it gets on my nerves when I'm trying to sleep and there's a huge blue light shining, lol.


Not through software, only way I know is to get a switch!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I would say 8/10!

if you just fix the cables over the cpu cooler it would look much better!
Also nice psu feet










LOL, that's superk's case mine is all the way on top of page







.

But, I have fixed some stuff up I'll post more pics later







.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
LOL, that's superk's case mine is all the way on top of page







.

But, I have fixed some stuff up I'll post more pics later







.

hehe









bring the pics


----------



## THRASHER2

*Tagan A+ Seenium BM* *System Build i did a few weeks ago*


----------



## cs_maan

To CCFL, or not to CCFL: I broke one of them







, only half lights up so I have one now.










I say not.










Moved the front fan connector so it comes out of MOBO tray. Got rid of the CCFL.
The fan by the way is connected to the side panel since I took my pictures with the computer on.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THRASHER2*












Your heatsink is backwards


----------



## XxG3nexX

Yea i know stock hsf -10 pionts, but i bought a digi cam, so i had to put off my wc setup









More Picshttp://g3ne.homeip.net/pc/pics/Hardw...little%20girl/

Edit: Give me sec to resize the pic


----------



## Ramsey77

What do ya think??



















Everyone that has switches and fan controllers know how messy they can be...this took forever, but it paid off....


----------



## stump1000

This is the probably the worst cable job ever. I am going to redo it completely. I wish I had bought a modular power supply!

Current pics:


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*












I like this man, very classy looking.


----------



## heelsparky0501

stump1000 said:


> This is the probably the worst cable job ever. I am going to redo it completely. I wish I had bought a modular power supply!
> 
> oh lord! i cant wait to see this one revamped


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stump1000*


This is the probably the worst cable job ever. I am going to redo it completely. I wish I had bought a modular power supply!

Current pics:


































2/10

Me thinks its time to cut some holes in the case including some on the motherboard tray to rout some cables behind the motherboard, and some near the PSU so you can shove all those extra cables in the back of the case.

Seems intimidating but its quite easy







.

Oh and your HSF is facing the wrong direction. Flip it 180 degrees.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


What do ya think??











Have you tried tucking the PCI-e power cables under the tray and pulling them through that hole just below the card? It would be a solid 10/10 from me if you could get it to work that way.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


What do ya think??











Very well done.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Have you tried tucking the PCI-e power cables under the tray and pulling them through that hole just below the card? It would be a solid 10/10 from me if you could get it to work that way.


I haven't tried it yet, but I have been throwing the idea around. Maybe I will, tonight after work. I will update pics if I do.


----------



## Ramsey77

Ok, you talked me into it.....










Do I get my 10/10 now?? LOL


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
Ok, you talked me into it.....










Do I get my 10/10 now?? LOL










omg much better!!

lol seriously


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
Ok, you talked me into it.....
Do I get my 10/10 now?? LOL









That definitely gets a 10/10 from me


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Answer is yes. Perfect 10/10 now.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
Ok, you talked me into it.....










Do I get my 10/10 now?? LOL









10/10 nice job


----------



## Derp

Is that a 120mm fan mount on the hard drive cages in that cosmos where your cathode is mounted? have you tried putting a fan there? it might drastically drop your GTX280 temps. If you have an extra fan give it a test, maybe even see if removing extra expansion covers help when the fan is installed. and yes definitely 10/10 in my book on the cable management, well done.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
Is that a 120mm fan mount on the hard drive cages in that cosmos where your cathode is mounted? have you tried putting a fan there? it might drastically drop your GTX280 temps. If you have an extra fan give it a test, maybe even see if removing extra expansion covers help when the fan is installed. and yes definitely 10/10 in my book on the cable management, well done.

LOL....this pic is from my work log....there is another one below and forward of this one. I have them set to cool my HDD's. There are temperature probes on both and they stay around 30C. As far as the 280's temps go, the big 140 at the bottom of my case keeps it around 65c at heavy load...(like hours of intense gaming action...







)










Btw...thanks for the compliments fellas.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
LOL....this pic is from my work log....there is another one below and forward of this one. I have temperature probes on both and they stay around 30C. As far as the 280's temps go, the big 140 at the bottom of my case keeps it around 65c at heavy load...(like hours of intense gaming action...







)

I see







. Nice setup


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
Ok, you talked me into it.....










Do I get my 10/10 now?? LOL









10/10














:


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
Ok, you talked me into it.....










Do I get my 10/10 now?? LOL









11/10??? Awesome job!!!


----------



## Instynx

I caught a little flack last time I posted about my "sagging" video card. Well, the situation has been rectified! Spankin' new XFX GTX 285 XXX edition arrived Tuesday. Jumped my 3DMark Vantage Score by 9000 points! Runs Crysis on Very High at 35 FPS, COD4 around 180+!




































And I got some better pictures of my vertically mounted hard drive cage. Really hides the cables well and cools the drives very efficiently too. Oh, and 8 gigs of RAM is awesome. Loads a map in COD4 multiplayer in about 4-7 seconds.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Instynx* 
I caught a little flack last time I posted about my "sagging" video card. Well, the situation has been rectified! Spankin' new XFX GTX 285 XXX edition arrived Tuesday. Jumped my 3DMark Vantage Score by 9000 points! Runs Crysis on Very High at 35 FPS, COD4 around 180+!




































And I got some better pictures of my vertically mounted hard drive cage. Really hides the cables well and cools the drives very efficiently too. Oh, and 8 gigs of RAM is awesome. Loads a map in COD4 multiplayer in about 4-7 seconds.

I believe you'll be getting one of my rare 10/10 ratings.... that looks f-in awesome!!!


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Instynx* 
I caught a little flack last time I posted about my "sagging" video card. Well, the situation has been rectified! Spankin' new XFX GTX 285 XXX edition arrived Tuesday. Jumped my 3DMark Vantage Score by 9000 points! Runs Crysis on Very High at 35 FPS, COD4 around 180+!

And I got some better pictures of my vertically mounted hard drive cage. Really hides the cables well and cools the drives very efficiently too. Oh, and 8 gigs of RAM is awesome. Loads a map in COD4 multiplayer in about 4-7 seconds.

Man I love your setup, how's that Zalman working for you? Also, I've been thinking about that case, is it pretty good? Did you mod it? Sexy build haha. Also just one more question, what fans are those? Apevia?









10/10 from me man.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Geez, I never expected the result of my idea to garner so many 10s... kinda unexpected but pleasing.

@Instynx; I'll rate on as much as I can see... which would turn out a 9.5. What about a side shot with the lights on so I can clearly discern how the cables are routed?


----------



## Instynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


I believe you'll be getting one of my rare 10/10 ratings.... that looks f-in awesome!!!

















Thank you. Glad you like it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Man I love your setup, how's that Zalman working for you? Also, I've been thinking about that case, is it pretty good? Did you mod it? Sexy build haha. Also just one more question, what fans are those? Apevia?









10/10 from me man.










The Zalman's been a champ since day one, a great cooler, and I think the size is just right. I bought it back when I still had a mid-tower, but I've seen no reason to go bigger since upgrading the case. The case is amazing. I bought it for the versatility and size and haven't been disappointed. The ONLY complaint, and it is minor, is there really isn't a good spot in the top of the main compartment to mount my 12" UV cathode exactly where it'll do the most good. But it still works where it is now. The only mods I've done are to paint the chassis flat black, cut a hole in the bottom to route the fan cables, and "disable" the power button Blue LED (I actually just broke the PCB while trying to solder on a green one.... lol). And the fans are Zalmans. They stopped making them a short while after I purchased mine. Oh, and I checked out your rig. I dig your style.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Geez, I never expected the result of my idea to garner so many 10s... kinda unexpected but pleasing.

@Instynx; I'll rate on as much as I can see... which would turn out a 9.5. What about a side shot with the lights on so I can clearly discern how the cables are routed?












Here you go. The mesh of the side panel is filled in with a piece of charcoal grey felt, so you can't see the cables when it is closed up.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Oh, well I meant the other side. But at least I can tell what case it is now without looking at your sig. =p


----------



## grunion

What's going on up top, top fan direction, cooler fan direction, which way are they blowing?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stump1000*


Current pics:


----------



## judasdoh

:/ meh


----------



## Tator Tot

6.75/10


----------



## aaronmonto

Both of the last two get a 4.5/10 from me. Looks like a cat had some fun with those wires.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I'm pretty sure those are before and after shots. 8/10; SATA connectors and ATX power connector seem like they can be very well hidden if you cut a couple of holes in the tray.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*




















:/ meh


Try running that CPU power cable from the top hole in the MOBO tray, and the SATA cables from the bottom hole in the tray, you and I have almost identical motherboards so I think you should be able to do it


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Try running that CPU power cable from the top hole in the MOBO tray, and the SATA cables from the bottom hole in the tray, you and I have almost identical motherboards so I think you should be able to do it

















cpu power cable is too short









but the sata will work









thanks!


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


I'm pretty sure those are before and after shots. 8/10; SATA connectors and ATX power connector seem like they can be very well hidden if you cut a couple of holes in the tray.


that is correct sir


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Instynx* 
The Zalman's been a champ since day one, a great cooler, and I think the size is just right. I bought it back when I still had a mid-tower, but I've seen no reason to go bigger since upgrading the case. The case is amazing. I bought it for the versatility and size and haven't been disappointed. The ONLY complaint, and it is minor, is there really isn't a good spot in the top of the main compartment to mount my 12" UV cathode exactly where it'll do the most good. But it still works where it is now. The only mods I've done are to paint the chassis flat black, cut a hole in the bottom to route the fan cables, and "disable" the power button Blue LED (I actually just broke the PCB while trying to solder on a green one.... lol). And the fans are Zalmans. They stopped making them a short while after I purchased mine. Oh, and I checked out your rig. I dig your style.










Man, I need to paint inside of mine matte black, and cut some holes in it's motherboard tray!







I'm thinking of getting a different case though. These apevia fans are DARK puke green without UV on, so that's why I asked what ones were yours lol.







I want some A.C. Ryan's man!


----------



## turbogeek

just a suggestion..

plain gray cases always look so barren to me, especially when wire tucked.

good job nonetheless!


----------



## Blue83

and


----------



## MNiceGuy

I'll throw a 10 at that. Absolutely stunning! Cable management is great but the overall look and feel of both of those systems is very balanced as well. Normally I don't like LED fans all over the place but they look good in both setups.


----------



## illidan

Blue83 how did u attached raptor x?


----------



## RAFFY

You guys are gonna love me, not really much cable management i can do with my case but hey here we go!!!














































Dont be too harsh


----------



## Blue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


Blue83 how did u attached raptor x?


Well with a hard drive in the plastic hard drive holders that comes with the CM 690 wedged vertically in the hard drive bay fits very tight. You could almost wedge it in there and be tight enough to leave it like that safely. But I went ahead and strapped it down with a few zip ties through the back also just to make sure it wasnt going anywhere.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue83*


Well with a hard drive in the plastic hard drive holders that comes with the CM 690 wedged vertically in the hard drive bay fits very tight. You could almost wedge it in there and be tight enough to leave it like that safely. But I went ahead and strapped it down with a few zip ties through the back also just to make sure it wasnt going anywhere.


Does it get hot at all, since the fan isn't blowing directly at it?


----------



## Blue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Does it get hot at all, since the fan isn't blowing directly at it?

No...no problems. Runs nice and cool.


----------



## 856Media

I know my case is durty, but I really don't want to risk screwing something up to clean everything.

This is the best I can really do, without removing the mother board to chop away at the tray.

I keep all the components as clean as I can with canned air, I'm not OCing this machine, so there is no big hurry to have it completely spotless, but when I upgrade. Oh boy, anal retentive, here I come.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
I know my case is durty, but I really don't want to risk screwing something up to clean everything.

This is the best I can really do, without removing the mother board to chop away at the tray.

I keep all the components as clean as I can with canned air, I'm not OCing this machine, so there is no big hurry to have it completely spotless, but when I upgrade. Oh boy, anal retentive, here I come.










ummm 3/10

and was your case in water for a long time?


----------



## turbogeek

damnit- some of thses cases really inspire. I can't wait to get my box under the knife. hack, saw, drill, paint. Still rounding up goodies. Wire management is difficult if everythings always in limbo, otherwise I'd post mine lol.


----------



## coollettuce

People need to learn how to re-size their pictures.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I have not modded my 690 in any way for cable management. Once I cut a couple holes, build a plate to go between the mobo tray and the cages, and a false floor above my PSU I'll be done. That's another day though. The biege and blue cable you see between the mobo tray and the drive bays are actually outside of the case, they are my network cables, which are too short.








Stupid sata cable for my DVD burner was too short to route behind the mobo.

And in the Dark. Just how I like it.








I don't like lights if you haven't noticed. The only light I have is the green flashing light on my Prelude that I am considering covering up with some electrical tape in the near future.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Why not move the DVD burner to a lower bay so you CAN put it behind the tray? That's what I did, though I've yet to actually re-route the SATA cables in mine. If you can't do that somehow, I'll leave that with a 9/10.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Why not move the DVD burner to a lower bay so you CAN put it behind the tray? That's what I did, though I've yet to actually re-route the SATA cables in mine.


I like having my DVD burner in the top bay, I'd go all old man and get confused and scared if it wasn't in the top bay.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Yeesh, you're faster than I am in responding, getting in before the edit... well, I felt that way about mine, too, but given the height of the ATCS, it's not that much of a difference. In something like your 690, though, then I could see that, yeah. Why not just get a long SATA cable? Dirt cheap stuff.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

That's on my list for when I actually start modding this case.
The only thing I've done is cut out the fan grills.
I've got to tell you that 840 is a pretty sick case. I've never even seen them before, what do they go for?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

They're about $260 now on Newegg. Well worth it given how much more you have to pay for something on the same level from SS/LL. When I shut this off for the night, I'm gonna pull it out and re-do the SATA wiring because that's really what's tarnishing the interior image of the system. Then I'll get an updated pic for this page, then sleep, then post it.

Edit; yeah, getting tired. Gonna kill the system and redo the wiring + pic, and sleep. New post in the afternoon.


----------



## Mitsuki

1337 stuffs!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

All right! Like I said I would have, here's the re-done wiring inside. I'm not too proud of being unable to push the wiring at the bottom upward, since the sleeving isn't that flexible, and because the power supply and SATA cables can't be moved much more. It's a pain because it's not like the HAF where there's a closed space around the tray with holes in it; it's completely open so it's quite a bit harder to truly hide everything. Just like with the top fans, the sheer size of the case works against cable management.


----------



## Marin

3/10


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Now that's a little harsh, isn't it? If I had longer power and data cords you wouldn't be seeing close to that much.


----------



## Litlratt




----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Now that's a little harsh, isn't it? If I had longer power and data cords you wouldn't be seeing close to that much.



I can see so many ways that the cables can easily be managed. Zip tie the cables behind the mobo tray for a start.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I don't have enough slack in anything but the blue SATA cables to do any zip-tying and have a way to keep the cables out of the way. I wish I did but I don't. There are really only one or two cables that are actually behind the tray to begin with, the rest are just below or off to the side, which is why I don't like the open design. It leaves too much visible.

One thing I realized that the shop did during sleeving that I didn't ask for was they re-positioned the plastic clamp at the top edge of the tray frame so it's oriented vertically. There's a problem with this; the excess plastic sticks out enough that I have to force it flat so I can actually put the side panel on. Is it possible to remove that clamp without taking the coat off? I have a few more of them, plus the zip ties, that I could use to do more work. There are some ideas that I want to explore but that one clamp is somewhat troublesome.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Now that's a little harsh, isn't it? If I had longer power and data cords you wouldn't be seeing close to that much.


I have to agree with him, you could do so much better. You have plenty of room behind the mobo, use it! And that sleeving job on the exhaust fan won't win you any awards either


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

That sleeving wasn't really my work... but I did work on the cabling some more. It doesn't look like much of an improvement but I can only do so much; I'm really not going to put a lot more effort into it until the summer when I upgrade. It's just going to start frustrating me if I keep this up. If you want I'll show what I've done behind the board.


----------



## marl

Please rate.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

7/10



















Not _easy_ with a Torture Rack


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*











Not _easy_ with a Torture Rack











-6


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


-6










More than I was looking for haha.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
7/10



















Not _easy_ with a Torture Rack









How much did that Torture Rack cost you??

I've seen them around for $130 but just wanted to see if yours is more expensive or cheaper?


----------



## xah420

My TT armor (needs interior painting)


----------



## rock3ralex

8/10


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


8/10



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xah420*


My TT armor (needs interior painting)


















Im thinking more of a 6/10 , zip ties and feed your front panel cables through the same whole as your sata cables.

Ditch those 2 fans in the bottom and just move the icage down a bit.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Got the new setup running.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil




----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil*













Now there's a 9.9/10.

Water cool that chip set and change that ugly clamp out and it'll be a ten.


----------



## Tommytom22

Hey guys first time posting hope you like. Got a little artsy with the last one lol


----------



## Show4Pro

I just reorganized my cause after seeing how well people manage their cables.

Here is the pic of my rig before I cleaned it up: (I give 1/10 for it being able to turn on)









Here it is after: (I give 8/10 for 3hr of labor and some finger injuries)


----------



## cs_maan

5/10 for the effort ^







, get that dremel out and start cutting







.


----------



## Show4Pro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


My armor before i became a silencing nut.










And after











I love those fans in your vent lol


----------



## richardshewfelt

Ok so iv been bumming around here while i currently build my first desktop for the past couple weeks and final decided i should post some pics. so here goes, im not used to posting pictures in forums so excuse them if there a little big.




























So since this is my first build an im only a couple weeks in theres a bunch of stuff that will be changing so hopefully i can make it better but i jsut wanted to post what i got so far, i wanna make some holes for my front panel connections and get a modular psu, and get rid of my ide but that will come in time.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Haven't posted my setup in awhile. and since I got a new camera I'd figure there isn't going to be a better time!


----------



## Commended

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666* 
Haven't posted my setup in awhile. and since I got a new camera I'd figure there isn't going to be a better time!




































Access forbidden on those pictures.


----------



## Mitsuki

0/10

lol. epic fail!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I can see them fine.


----------



## Commended

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666* 
I can see them fine.

However we can't.. It says we aren't signed in.


----------



## Show4Pro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mitsuki* 
0/10

lol. epic fail!

Hahahahaha, worrd


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Ok, I think they work now.


----------



## Marin

Still don't work.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Well then, give me a good place to upload photo's too, because it seems my host is just being stupid.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666*


Well then, give me a good place to upload photo's too, because it seems my host is just being stupid.


Here


----------



## Marin

http://www.imageshack.us/

And since I'm going to be working on my comp soon, might as well post this up again.


----------



## Robilar

Storm sniper


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

There, I think I got them now.


----------



## Robilar

Nope...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


You guys are gonna love me, not really much cable management i can do with my case but hey here we go!!!














































Dont be too harsh










aww im crying inside, nobody rated me


----------



## Blue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


aww im crying inside, nobody rated me










Pictures are too big and a lil blurry. But from what I see, you got a nice lil custom setup there.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Storm sniper


What do you think about that case?
I've seen it, and I gotta say I'm tempted. Is it worth it?


----------



## jpw007

Here is mine.

Only issue with the 1200 is its too big for my PSU cables









Also took out my 88gt physx as it needs another 2 cables and makes it too messy. Gotta figure out something for it lol.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


What do you think about that case?
I've seen it, and I gotta say I'm tempted. Is it worth it?


I am curious also. It's a damn nice looking case.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


How much did that Torture Rack cost you??

I've seen them around for $130 but just wanted to see if yours is more expensive or cheaper?


$150.
Its the Danger Den Torture Rack.


----------



## Dar_T

@ Marin 10/10

@ Raffy 8/10 I can't really see anything.

@jpw007 7.5/10


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Now there's a 9.9/10.

Water cool that chip set and change that ugly clamp out and it'll be a ten.


Yessirrr! Haha. I'm planning on eventually getting the cooler for the chipset. Just waiting to see if there's anything else that I can do other than the chipset watercooling.


----------



## Ramsey77

Better with blue or red? Do ya think the sleeving is too much? Should I have went with blue sleeves?

With red lights on:










With them off:










Should i paint the fans and expansion covers all orange/red too? Or go back to straight blue on everything....Got any ideas??

Let me know if I lost my 10 rating too!







(There are pics with no lights on a couple pages back in case you missed it)


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Ramsey77 9/10 it looks great as it is. I love UV sleeving!


----------



## cs_maan

Ramsey, IMHO, your setup looks much better with the red CCFL's, just make that one UV CCFL a little straighter otherwise 10/10 from me, everything looks pretty damn good. Just get some orange or red UV or LED fans and it will look 11/10







.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Ramsey, IMHO, your setup looks much better with the red CCFL's, just make that one UV CCFL a little straighter otherwise 10/10 from me, everything looks pretty damn good. Just get some orange or red UV or LED fans and it will look 11/10







.


Yeah, that darn thing keeps coming loose at the top. I used the cheap velcro that came with it....big mistake. I just haven't got in there and replaced it with the good stuff.

I think I am gonna paint my fan blades orange/red this weekend.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


Yeah, that darn thing keeps coming loose at the top. I used the cheap velcro that came with it....big mistake. I just haven't got in there and replaced it with the good stuff.

I think I am gonna paint my fan blades orange/red this weekend.


Did you drill those holes on the tray?


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

@ whoever left the rep for the sig

I didn't meant football player not played lol sorry


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*


Did you drill those holes on the tray?


Yup. Worklog is in sig. Drilled 1/2 inch holes and cut the straights with a Dremel.


----------



## TDN1979

well guys, I just got done with powder coating some more of my case. I ran out of powder so the bottom and front steel is not done yet. Let me know what you think.

Here is the pictures from when I installed my new GPU and PSU. I can't believe that I did it this way but I just had to know that everything worked. You know how it goes


















And this is how it sits now. I have a new CPU and Mobo on the way so this will change a little later this week.


















Let me know what you think.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


well guys, I just got done with powder coating some more of my case. I ran out of powder so the bottom and front steel is not done yet. Let me know what you think.

Here is the pictures from when I installed my new GPU and PSU. I can't believe that I did it this way but I just had to know that everything worked. You know how it goes


















And this is how it sits now. I have a new CPU and Mobo on the way so this will change a little later this week.


















Let me know what you think.



Wow, that's a solid 10/10, great job







.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet* 
I have not modded my 690 in any way for cable management. Once I cut a couple holes, build a plate to go between the mobo tray and the cages, and a false floor above my PSU I'll be done. That's another day though. The biege and blue cable you see between the mobo tray and the drive bays are actually outside of the case, they are my network cables, which are too short.








Stupid sata cable for my DVD burner was too short to route behind the mobo.

Nobody did mine








I spent a good... hour and a half... managing my cables when I put my new hardware in.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet* 
Nobody did mine








I spent a good... hour and a half... managing my cables when I put my new hardware in.

8.8/10, get that sata cable to go through the bottom hole, or if you really don't need the eSata port on your PC, just tuck it behind, that's what I did.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

It's 2" too short. I don't have the eSata plugged in. That SATA cable is from my DVD burner. I'll see about finding a way to MacGyver it behind the mobo tray while still having it reach. I really don't want to move it down.


----------



## misterjessejames

Here's mines. Spec on sig.


----------



## whe3ls

thats one power full matx rig


----------



## P?P?!

for that size case thats alot of power in there ! , 9/10 just cover up the extra parts of the cables not sleeved and you GTG


----------



## Murderous Moppet

misterjessejames I'm digging how incredibly compact yet amazing that Mini P180 is. Very nice work with how little space you had to work with. 9/10.

This will work until I can get my hands on either some 20 or 24" SATA cables.








and I just realized that the 6-pin on my x2 fell when I moved the SATA cable. I'll fix that.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

New Setup:


----------



## j0z3

9.9/10 
Tubing going from rad to reservoir should be longer so you can hide it behind that metal piece.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*


It's 2" too short. I don't have the eSata plugged in. That SATA cable is from my DVD burner. I'll see about finding a way to MacGyver it behind the mobo tray while still having it reach. I really don't want to move it down.


I actually moved mine down to "MacGyver" some stuff myself, and so I can have some room to work with the top cables, and so my ancient IDE cable can go straight out to the motherboard, try it, you might even like it a little better unless you're strict about keeping the CD drive on top.


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dar_T*


@ Marin 10/10

@ Raffy 8/10 I can't really see anything.

@jpw007 7.5/10












Thanks!

Means alot lol, was so pissy when i could rout the damn power cables


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


well guys, I just got done with powder coating some more of my case. I ran out of powder so the bottom and front steel is not done yet. Let me know what you think.

Here is the pictures from when I installed my new GPU and PSU. I can't believe that I did it this way but I just had to know that everything worked. You know how it goes


















And this is how it sits now. I have a new CPU and Mobo on the way so this will change a little later this week.


















Let me know what you think.


Looks sexy, I'm sad to say I didn't get that case.







I found an Antec 900 for 5$ cheaper plus no shipping.


----------



## Sgtbash

Got a spare window?


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil*


New Setup:











What happened to the other 8800's????


----------



## Gijs474

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marl* 
Please rate.


















Looks good! 6/10


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


What happened to the other 8800's????


They were done for....unfortunately.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil*


They were done for....unfortunately.


Took me a a couple minutes to even realize what was missing.

Time for some GTX285s?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i'd say i did pretty good for a stock case from acer


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*











i'd say i did pretty good for a stock case from acer










Oh man I remember having to deal with one of those a couple of years ago, I feel your pain on that.

Looks great for what you have to deal with







.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
Took me a a couple minutes to even realize what was missing.

Time for some GTX285s?

I was thinking about getting one to start, with the watercooling.
I'm saving up for them.


----------



## Polska

I recently put in a new mobo a cleaned it up a bit inside. Not perfect but i can live with it







.


----------



## AIpha

What you think for no mods?


----------



## Tator Tot

Polska 7/10

AIpha 5/10 clean that mofo up.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Polska 7/10

AIpha 5/10 clean that mofo up.


Suggestions?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Suggestions?


Take a better photo, resize so it isn't so distorted/blurry and screen hogging.

drill holes so that you can route most cables behind the mobo tray, flip the HDD and plug it in in the back.

Route the CPU power from behind the mobo tray, and drill and out put hole.

Replace the Tri-cools with a fan controller.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Take a better photo, resize so it isn't so distorted/blurry and screen hogging.

drill holes so that you can route most cables behind the mobo tray, flip the HDD and plug it in in the back.

Route the CPU power from behind the mobo tray, and drill and out put hole.

Replace the Tri-cools with a fan controller.


I meant that doesn't involve drilling...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I meant that doesn't involve drilling...


Route the CPU power under your graphics card, and use lots of twisty ties.

Also consider re-sleeving your cables.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I meant that doesn't involve drilling...


Not much you can do with that specific case without making a few "incisions" here and there, just zip tie everything like Tator said, and re sleeve your cables for a better look.

Try finding nooks and crannies to shove excess cables, for instance under the bottom HDD bay, and on top or below your optical drive.


----------



## yabo

Yay non modular PSU!

Survey says?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yabo*


Yay non modular PSU!

Survey says?


7/10, not bad at all for the non modular, keep at it







.


----------



## Polska

Ok redid it a bit and hid some more cables, thats about as clean as I can go without taking out my mobo and PSU again







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Polska solid work 8.8/10


----------



## P?P?!

tips if you guys have any ,please


----------



## Bigbates

this is a old pic, i now have about 50 more fans in it ,another 8800gtx and 2 sound cards,

IF ANY 1 can manage cables in a antec p182 with a modular psu and a ide cd rom neater then this i will pay you in cash and seks to do mine!!


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

I could do it neater! Can I has sechs nao? I require a down payment before I get to work.


----------



## Polska

Ok lol, so I was able to hide the rear fan molex and a couple other cables on top of the psu and run the yellow 3 pin under the mobo.

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## TDN1979

Polska, I think its drilling or cutting time. I had the same problem that you have and I took my Dremel after my mobo tray and it made it a lot better. I posted this earlier but I want more reviews from different people









Before









After


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


Polska, I think its drilling or cutting time. I had the same problem that you have and I took my Dremel after my mobo tray and it made it a lot better. I posted this earlier but I want more reviews from different people










Ya, thats about the last thing I could do. The mobo tray has 2 holes in it so I could route the power cables behind the mobo, but I don't feel like taking it out







. I am not even sure the fat power cables can run under the mobo.


----------



## TDN1979

Mine did, and if that fat bastard can do it, I think any of them can lol.


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


Mine did, and if that fat bastard can do it, I think any of them can lol.


Lol I am now itching to do it, hrm.....


----------



## TDN1979

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...oating-pt.html

There is a link to a page that I made that might help you out. There are also some pics of the mobo tray so that you can see where I put the holes.


----------



## eflyguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*












8/10. Very nice.

I've been thinking - wouldn't it be nice if the vid card manufacturers put the power connectors on the front, or bottom, instead of the top?
..a


----------



## TDN1979

Yes it would. But question, why an 8? Just wondering your reason. I need something to do.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Very nice, 9/10 from me.

10/10 needs fully-sleeved everything IMO.


----------



## TDN1979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Very nice, 9/10 from me.

10/10 needs fully-sleeved everything IMO.

Sata as well? You got it. Looks like I'm going to be spending my time putting stuff on every little wire that there is


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


Sata as well? You got it. Looks like I'm going to be spending my time putting stuff on every little wire that there is










Nah not the sata cables, but the rest would look really nice if it was sleeved, especially if you used split loom, that stuff is cool.


----------



## TDN1979

Oh, I have a crap load of that. I just got done rewiring my Z and I got 100' of each size that I could find. imay just have to do somthing with that.


----------



## eflyguy

He he.. nothing "wrong" by giving you an 8, I would just give a 10 to "perfect" and 9 to "almost perfect"..









As posted above, some sleeving or paint for the exposed wires (all around the board -power, LED's, switches, etc.), black SATA cables, and I don't dig the silver CPU cooler.

That's about all I can think of..
..a


----------



## carman594

I think this is pretty good for an unmodded Antec 900.


----------



## eflyguy

Sorry, carman, but I don't agree - not for a "rate my cables" thread! I give that a 0/10, for "zero" effort so far!
..a


----------



## carman594

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eflyguy* 
Sorry, carman, but I don't agree - not for a "rate my cables" thread! I give that a 0/10, for "zero" effort so far!
..a

There's not much more I can do without cutting holes. Trust me, there's effort.


----------



## eflyguy

Aha. No holes. No effort.

j/k.
..a


----------



## Takkei

You can do A LOT more dude... you don't always have to cut holes to have good cable management.


----------



## carman594

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


You can do A LOT more dude... you don't always have to cut holes to have good cable management.


It's definitely not a zero. It's at least a 5 or 6.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carman594*


It's definitely not a zero. It's at least a 5 or 6.


Yeah you are right about that, I would give it a 5/10. But just like, I see some extra unused cables on the bottom, just try to tuck those through the hole behind the PSU for a more cleaner look. If you can.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carman594*


It's definitely not a zero. It's at least a 5 or 6.


 Um, no.

Its like a .5/10 if anything. Seriously just try and hide the cables.


----------



## eflyguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Yeah you are right about that, I would give it a 5/10. But just like, I see some extra unused cables on the bottom, just try to tuck those through the hole behind the PSU for a more cleaner look. If you can.


Why?

You can see ALL the cables. There's no shrouding, not even cable ties to keep things neat. As you even stated yourself, the unused cables are still exposed.

Pretty case, but no cable management so far - which is, after all, the point of this thread.

This is all in good fun, though..
..a


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigbates*


this is a old pic, i now have about 50 more fans in it ,another 8800gtx and 2 sound cards,

IF ANY 1 can manage cables in a antec p182 with a modular psu and a ide cd rom neater then this i will pay you in cash and seks to do mine!!











I'm no pro at cable management since I don't buy custom cables or anything but this'll do.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carman594*


It's definitely not a zero. It's at least a 5 or 6.


Nope, more along the lines of a 1-2 max... I've had cases worse than Antec 900's in terms of cable management, so I know you can do better with a bit of effort even without modding the case...

Tuck the cables away in the 5.25 drive bays, sleeve the cables, or zip tie to make them look linear, etc.


----------



## carman594

Ok, I just tidied up my cables a little bit better. It's not much, but I think it'll make a difference. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Polska

I'm a sad panda after taking everything out to run some cables under the mobo the PC wouldn't start when it was reassembled. After some investigation, turns out my Data Drive bit the dust (I suspected it was dieing the last couple days). Unfortunately I have no backups







. After that I was too sad to redo a nice job and just reassembled the pc.


----------



## cs_maan

Sorry to hear Polska, at least on the bright side nothing else got damaged.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 

















tips if you guys have any ,please

i got skipped


----------



## Tator Tot

Pepsi - 9.4

It really looks great. Their isn't much else you can do. Besides mod the case so holes are closer.


----------



## mills

Blam!










Updated the wiring a bit last night, will take a new pic tonight


----------



## Tator Tot

Mills 8.5


----------



## Monkey92

Oh yeah, I got me a tripod so I can set a super slow shutter speed on my camera. So I get much better pictures. Also, this is my first rate-my-cables with my SLI.


----------



## FilluX

Veryvery nice monkey!









Could you post a pic with the "full window mod" panel on?

Thanx


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Veryvery nice monkey!









Could you post a pic with the "full window mod" panel on?

Thanx










K, comin up. Sorry for the reflections







.


----------



## FilluX

I want ur pc









Very nice job!


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


I want ur pc









Very nice job!


Lol thanks!


----------



## Thunderbolt_11

Ok, this was my first build. It's a small case so tried to accent some cables with sleeving rather than hide them completely...










However, looks better with lights off and UV on....


----------



## Monkey92

I'd say a 7.5/10, but could you take off the side panel so I can see everything (those rounded edges deceive me).


----------



## Thunderbolt_11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
I'd say a 7.5/10, but could you take off the side panel so I can see everything (those rounded edges deceive me).

lol, here's updated images...


----------



## Takkei

Is it just me, or can anyone see thunderbolt's images?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Is it just me, or can anyone see thunderbolt's images?










I can't see any images...


----------



## Thunderbolt_11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I can't see any images...

hmmm....okay, here's the link to my album then, try this....

Custom Build Mk. 1

In here you should see the original pics with the side panels and the updated pics without.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigbates* 
this is a old pic, i now have about 50 more fans in it ,another 8800gtx and 2 sound cards,

IF ANY 1 can manage cables in a antec p182 with a modular psu and a ide cd rom neater then this i will pay you in cash and seks to do mine!!










Both of these are of my rig a different points in time. Both setups have an IDE DVD-RW drive.


----------



## carman594

I tidied up my computer a little bit. It's not much, but I think it made a difference.


----------



## 500sd

carman...take the side panel off


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carman594*


I tidied up my computer a little bit. It's not much, but I think it made a difference.


Looks better, I'd give you a 7/10, though I can't see everything very clearly. Could you take a picture with the side panel off?


----------



## carman594

Quote:



Originally Posted by *500sd*


carman...take the side panel off


k, hold on.


----------



## lhowatt




----------



## carman594

Here:


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carman594*


Here: 


Carman, 8/10. Needs moar mods







.


----------



## lhowatt

no one rated my uber setup?


----------



## carman594

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Carman, 8/10. Needs moar mods







.


Wow, that's a big improvement. I went from a .5 to an 8 with very little work. I don't think it can get much better without cutting holes.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carman594* 
Wow, that's a big improvement. I went from a .5 to an 8 with very little work. I don't think it can get much better without cutting holes.

id give u a 8/10 also because its not the greatest cable management but you did a good job with what you were given


----------



## eflyguy

Without holes, I don't think you can get much better. I'll give you a 5.
..a


----------



## carman594

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
id give u a 8/10 also because its not the greatest cable management but you did a good job with what you were given









Thanks. I don't know what else I can do. I pleased with it now, I don't think I'm going to drill holes anytime soon.


----------



## Unl33t

Ok, best i could do withought physically altering the case me thinks.

still a couple of things to work on. but i dont have the necessary items on hand and its nearly midnight lol.

pics:

Before:


After:


please be gentle









EDIT: yes i know there is alot of dust







she has a date with the air compressor tomorrow afternoon


----------



## eflyguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
no one rated my uber setup?

1/10.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unl33t* 
Ok, best i could do withought physically altering the case me thinks.

...

please be gentle










2/10, you didn't use the hole that was provided.
..a


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eflyguy* 
you didn't use the hole that was provided.









That's what SHE said!


----------



## Tommytom22

Lol


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eflyguy*


2/10, you didn't use the hole that was provided.
..a


Actually i did...kinda. 









just havent taped anything down yet


----------



## judasdoh

he cant really use the hole provided because theres not hole near the psu to route the cables through.


----------



## eflyguy

That's what dremels are for.
..a


----------



## judasdoh

touche!


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eflyguy*


That's what dremels are for.
..a


Read This please


----------



## Xyro TR1

With the tools you have available, I say 7/10. I don't cut my cases either.

Love the coiled SATA cables. :3


----------



## JPSwaynos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmc7983* 
here is my nice wiring skills from outside too inside. nice huh? i give myself a 12/10!!! btw, nice job slade where is your 20+4 pin power wire!?!?!?!?

-1 for the ash tray, smoking's bad mmkay


----------



## eflyguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unl33t*


Read This please


OK, so everyone else is telling you to drill holes as well!









If you're happy with it, leave it as it is, but without the holes you can't do a good job of cable management. Just the way it is.

You could get an Antec 900 -II - has nice cable management features out of the box!








..a


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JPSwaynos*


-1 for the ash tray, smoking's bad mmkay


Lol, um, epic quote bump.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unl33t*


Ok, best i could do withought physically altering the case me thinks.

still a couple of things to work on. but i dont have the necessary items on hand and its nearly midnight lol.

pics:

Before:

please be gentle









EDIT: yes i know there is alot of dust







she has a date with the air compressor tomorrow afternoon










Does no one use the hole behind the PSU?








6/10


----------



## PCpwnz




----------



## SDriver

Here is my Antec 1200


----------



## cs_maan

PCpwnz, 6/10, I know you can do better especially with a case with so many pre-cut holes for cable management.


----------



## Robilar

CM Storm Sniper

Planning to redo it shortly, this was a quick draft


----------



## Andru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SDriver*


Here is my Antec 1200


Looks good, man. I'd say about a 8/10


----------



## UkuleleGod

My new chipset cooler is awesome


----------



## zhevra

That looks pretty smexy


----------



## Rifleman007

Hmmm old picture, I replaced the X2 with a single 4870, added a sunbeam rheobus, did some more cable work also, and I am starting a mod to add 2x 120mm fans on top with my new dremel.

I'll update when it's all done









I was going to get a different case like the new CM or SS FT01 but I just couldn't part with my lovely A05B so decided to mod it a bit


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod*











My new chipset cooler is awesome










That whole lighting scheme is awesome! Looks great 8/10.


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


PCpwnz, 6/10, I know you can do better especially with a case with so many pre-cut holes for cable management.


ill redo some cables because I did that in a hurry and ill repost.


----------



## ShaveWithALightsaber

This is mine. Bear in mind this is not a 'gamer' case.


----------



## Takkei

7/10 ^^ looks like you did the best you could.









How's mine you guys?









With the sidepanel fan on, which it's not anymore, but only realy pic of management.


----------



## ShaveWithALightsaber

pretty neat, but hard to spot cables int the dark.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


7/10 ^^ looks like you did the best you could.









How's mine you guys?









With the sidepanel fan on, which it's not anymore, but only realy pic of management.










That's really cool, what fans/UV light are you using?

8.5/10 because its an A900.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Unfinish project, just fitted window today still need a couple touch up, and its gonna be spray another coat of matt black sometime next week. Vote away! yay!


----------



## UkuleleGod

Looks really nice. I would like to see a pic without the side panel, so i could see what 
you are hiding







But ill say 8/10


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 
Looks really nice. I would like to see a pic without the side panel, so i could see what
you are hiding







But ill say 8/10










you gonna have to wait abit for that, fan controller should arrive this week so gonna redo the whole cable


----------



## neDav

Before









After


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


CM Storm Sniper

Planning to redo it shortly, this was a quick draft


that case looks really cheap


----------



## neDav

If you're wonder, this is where the 4870 X2 resides


----------



## cs_maan

8/10 for both of those, that looks like a pretty solid cable management mod on the first one for such a small case.


----------



## Mike-O

@neDav

Real clean looking. 9/10!

Too bad I can't say that about mine.


----------



## Polska

Not bad Miko-O, still some room for improvement







. 7.5/10

On another note, anyone else hate the cable mess outside the case? I did this a couple of weeks ago, but am still not quite satisfied.


----------



## Nlclock

Heres my case:



- nlclock


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nlclock*


Heres my case:

- nlclock


Post some better pictures.


----------



## Nlclock

Its the only one i have


----------



## minus.fireal

Here is a shot of my pentium 4 file server -


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Here is a shot of my pentium 4 file server -











9/10, I don't like that USB (?) bracket wire on the bottom though!


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaveWithALightsaber* 
pretty neat, but hard to spot cables int the dark.

Sorry for not responding lol. Here is a better pic, I hope you can see better.

Oh and to anyone who asked, these are Apevia fans.


----------



## Slyr7.62

*takkei* - 8/10, its a bit dark.








I'm guessing your mobo is by MSI so your ram is indeed dual-channel? Just making sure, don't want someone to not have the highest performance they can have.
btw, I also have a couple green Apevia fans. They're not bad, bought 'em for someone and they have the fans on a controller.


----------



## skydeaner

recently redone along with my water cooling. Best i can do with this case i think. I even took someone's advice and bought a SATA dvd burner lol, just to have the nicer/thinner cable haha.


----------



## Jolting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skydeaner*











recently redone along with my water cooling. Best i can do with this case i think. I even took someone's advice and bought a SATA dvd burner lol, just to have the nicer/thinner cable haha.


I don't spot the cpu cooler. Should turn it on like that until then its incomplete.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skydeaner*











recently redone along with my water cooling. Best i can do with this case i think. I even took someone's advice and bought a SATA dvd burner lol, just to have the nicer/thinner cable haha.


Good thing your not running sli or u would be s.o.l on them sata ports...that is a horrible design... tisk tisk gigabyte


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Naw, there are some higher up (The ones he's actually using), and actually, the card would just BARELY miss them. Besides that, I bet if you had a right angle SATA cord, it'd fit underneath most cards anyways.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Updated the setup a little:


----------



## Krame




----------



## Dominant

It's a little messy, but I really don't have much room for all of the cables.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krame* 


















9/10

Try sleeving that 24 pin cable so it matches the rest of the system, otherwise it looks pretty good







.


----------



## arekieh

heres mine


----------



## jaclipse

That set up looks great arekieh. Too bad with am2 and the raven mounting the xigmatek fan shoots hot air back in the case


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclipse* 
That set up looks great arekieh. Too bad with am2 and the raven mounting the xigmatek fan shoots hot air back in the case

ya it pissed me off when i realised. But my cpu temps are still 2C lower than my antec 300 with the fan at 1/2 the speed in the raven.
Case temps are also 4C down

I think the big fan on the bottom right just takes up the hot air coming from the cpu hsf out of the case. but ya, it pissed me off







. w/e though temps are still nice and low


----------



## DaMirrorLink

how is the raven?

I've been thinking of when I get my computer in the future (extreme system) of getting it, cause it looks really good and very unique









btw, 8/10, but the first image only loads a little Dx


----------



## Rebel4055




----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


how is the raven?

I've been thinking of when I get my computer in the future (extreme system) of getting it, cause it looks really good and very unique









btw, 8/10, but the first image only loads a little Dx


Its awesome. Check my sig for more info. But i like it alot


----------



## Marin

I don't consider sleeving a cable to be cable management.


----------



## arekieh

Marin plz ****(GTF0), you and ur computers, and ur cameras lol.
10/10 it looks great


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Marin plz ****(GTF0), you and ur computers, and ur cameras lol.
10/10 it looks great


lol yeah, Marin and his pictures always make me feel bad about my rig









The more pics I see of the 1200 though the more I want one, lots of space and cooling, i'm getting a little tired of this restrictive P180.

10/10 btw, not really anymore you could do.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


9/10

Try sleeving that 24 pin cable so it matches the rest of the system, otherwise it looks pretty good







.



Have you ever tried sleeving a 24pin connector before?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Have you ever tried sleeving a 24pin connector before?


Its not that bad. you just need to "pre apply" your bend when you sleeve it so that it holds well. Or have "extra" to the end of the sleeving, but the pre-applied bend works & looks better. A little harder to pull off though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I don't consider sleeving a cable to be cable management.











I'm wondering how many times you have posted that pic or a similar one in this thread already. You don't have to sleeve, just get black cables if possible. Sleeving isn't hard and can be done in little steps. There are some things not worth the effort. Like the 24 and 8 pin.


----------



## Verrater

I suck.


----------



## arekieh

thats actually pretty good verrater


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Its not that bad. you just need to "pre apply" your bend when you sleeve it so that it holds well. Or have "extra" to the end of the sleeving, but the pre-applied bend works & looks better. A little harder to pull off though.

It won't look right unless the wires are all individually sleeved otherwise there's no point because you will still see the coloured wires.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
I'm wondering how many times you have posted that pic or a similar one in this thread already. You don't have to sleeve, just get black cables if possible. Sleeving isn't hard and can be done in little steps. There are some things not worth the effort. Like the 24 and 8 pin.

It's not the same pic. I took that one yesterday with my new lens.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


It's not the same pic. I took that one yesterday with my new lens.










 Oh dear, I almost forgot to rate that pic! I'm going to give it an 8/10 and here's why. You haven't put in any extra effort and have just used what the case offers. Nothing wrong with that at all. It's just some of the people in here have really put forth some effort modding and whatnot trying to hide everything. I know your little fan club will be up in arms over this judgment.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Verrater*


I suck.



It actually looks pretty good.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


I know your little fan club will be up in arms over this judgment.










QFT...


----------



## IamRolks

This one Actually Looks pretty good IMO, It's the Raidmax Smilodon. Not much room for cable Management, I tried my best though.


















This one is a Bit Messier. 









I tucked some Wires behind the Mobo Tray and Left Side Panel Door.


----------



## arekieh

very good use of what little space u have


----------



## reberto

Kinda a rush job, so it's not that great


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Kinda a rush job, so it's not that great

That's a good 8.5/10, if that is how it looks like when its rushed, then I can't imagine when you take your time with it.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
That's a good 8.5/10, if that is how it looks like when its rushed, then I can't imagine when you take your time with it.

Considering the amount/length of cables my TX750 has, it could be much worse lol. This case is really tiny


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Here's mine with dual PSU's. Sorry bout the table leg but I was on here when I took the pic.


----------



## IamRolks

No one Rated mine o_o


----------



## Slipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Here's mine with dual PSU's. Sorry bout the table leg but I was on here when I took the pic.


Nice CPU Duct.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IamRolks* 
No one Rated mine o_o


8 or a 9


----------



## Verrater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


It actually looks pretty good.


Why thank you. I'd like to sleeve all those connector and header cables and hide them a bit better.


----------



## IamRolks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
8 or a 9

Wow, That's higher then I expected xD.


----------



## rebelextrm02

Here is my temporary cable management. I'm going to redo a bunch of it to tidy it up some, and reorient and sleeve a few more of the wires.


----------



## Slightly skewed

At least a 9. I can't really see much room for improvement.


----------



## Rick Arter

9/10 looks great to me


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*


Here is my temporary cable management. I'm going to redo a bunch of it to tidy it up some, and reorient and sleeve a few more of the wires.


Yours is well on its way to a 10,

First I'd ditch the screw less bits of plastic.

Move the Optical drive to the very bottom.

Cut a hole just under your mother board to run your front panel / USB wires.

Tidy up the rear fan power cable.

Maybe paint the interior black, that would look awesome.

Very nice job so far.


----------



## rebelextrm02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Yours is well on its way to a 10,

First I'd ditch the screw less bits of plastic.

Move the Optical drive to the very bottom.

*Cut a hole just under your mother board to run your front panel / USB wires.*

Tidy up the rear fan power cable.

Maybe paint the interior black, that would look awesome.

Very nice job so far.


If you look closely those wires are already coming out of a hole right below the MOBO and above the PSU.







Thanks for the compliments though!


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*


If you look closely those wires are already coming out of a hole right below the MOBO and above the PSU.







Thanks for the compliments though!


Did see that but if you want a ten you gotta bust out the dremal.


----------



## Bartmasta

please rate mine


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


please rate mine


Looks like you Attempted to manage the cables, so ill toss out a 6/10.

Get the zip ties out and go to town.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks, pringle's can works great just the right size, and very cheap... LOL


----------



## Monkey92




----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*












Make a hole on the bottom of the case and flip the PSU, it will make for better opportunity to hide your cables, AND improve cooling.

8/10 so far.


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02* 
Here is my temporary cable management. I'm going to redo a bunch of it to tidy it up some, and reorient and sleeve a few more of the wires.

Nice - 9/10


----------



## Aaroman

Well obviously I will move the 8-pin at the top.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaroman* 









Well obviously I will move the 8-pin at the top.

Xoxide EXE edition case if your wondering how I know I USED TO HAVE ONE!







now its going to be my bro case after I paint it and stuff XD


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Xoxide EXE edition case if your wondering how I know I USED TO HAVE ONE!







now its going to be my bro case after I paint it and stuff XD









I actually had no idea what it was called. now I have something to put in my sig.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Make a hole on the bottom of the case and flip the PSU, it will make for better opportunity to hide your cables, AND improve cooling.

8/10 so far.


I disagree. That's alot of work for minimal gain. You're still going to see the PSU cables running to that bottom hole. He would have to get thicker bottom posts to raise it higher and if it's going on carpet, then the idea is bad all together. I give it 8.5/10.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaroman*


I actually had no idea what it was called. now I have something to put in my sig.










Can you take a picture of the back of the case and front so I can make sure I'm right







:swearing:


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Can you take a picture of the back of the case and front so I can make sure I'm right







:swearing:


I searched the name and it is the right one


----------



## drumbum1314

edit***


----------



## drumbum1314




----------



## raZel

Ok, heres mine, took me AGGGGES to do this, but it think its a pretty good out come. Photo doesn't really show off how neat it is though.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raZel*


Ok, heres mine, took me AGGGGES to do this, but it think its a pretty good out come. Photo doesn't really show off how neat it is though.



















Show us the rest of your case, I owned a P180B (P182 rev) and the rest of the case can be much worse


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

re-did mine a while ago any suggestions welcome, i know the pics arent the greatest but good ole' trusty iphone pics are better than no pics lol


----------



## Sullivan

Wow, that was a messy one, lol.


----------



## drew630

Just completed:


----------



## P?P?!

is that a hp/compaq mobo? ,5/10 the top fan wire can me pulled through the long hole at the top


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drew630* 
Just completed:









Look at all of that empty space, far from what mine looks like


----------



## drew630

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
is that a hp/compaq mobo? ,5/10 the top fan wire can me pulled through the long hole at the top

Yep. I purchased an hp elite last year and have been improving ever since. Will be the last pre-built I ever buy. If you think this is bad, you should have seen the hp case. Wires everywhere...

As for the fan wire, that's the closest hole there is right? Which one are you talking about?


----------



## drew630

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeffries7* 
Look at all of that empty space, far from what mine looks like









Which one is yours?


----------



## Sullivan

I am ordering some new stuff for my pc, such things that will help with cable management:


----------



## AIpha

Ew norton :x


----------



## Sullivan

Thats my dad choice, even though its my new pc. He just bought norton 360 2009, upgrading to it soon as my anti virus sub just ended today.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Ew norton :x


first thing i noticed


----------



## Sullivan

Some good parts for my first build?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Some good parts for my first build?


Looks fine, there are a MILLION different ways of doing cable management. I wouldn't suggest that moulding though, you'd be better off cutting holes in your case and hiding them that way.


----------



## Sullivan

Why not get that moulding? I want it to protect my wires from getting cut.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

The wires don't really move around alot so the chance of them getting cut is very slim, plus the molding can look tacky. I have found that very small zip ties work quite well and there are a lot of places to hide wires. I believe I have 4 zip ties at most and my case dimentions are 18x7.75x16 a very small case with two PSU's and mine's not too bad but still needs some work. I've still got to fit some WC stuff in there as well, so a case build is on the horizon.


----------



## Sullivan

I can make it look nice, lol.

Heres how my wires look now:
Next weekend, they should be minimal, with holes drilled in my case, lol.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew630*


Yep. I purchased an hp elite last year and have been improving ever since. Will be the last pre-built I ever buy. If you think this is bad, you should have seen the hp case. Wires everywhere...

As for the fan wire, that's the closest hole there is right? Which one are you talking about?












and as for mine here we go:


----------



## Sullivan

Does anyone know if the CPU power 8-pin connector on a Corsair TX850 can go through a cut hole towards the bottom and read back up on the back side of the case and come in on the top?


----------



## cs_maan

I need some suggestions, on how to hide this wire coming from my Ultra Kaze fan, I've been pretty stuck as to how I'm supposed to hide this ugly thing.

BTW that is a MASSIVE fan!
Apologies for the bad pictures.

Pics:





































I was thinking of sleeving it....but then what?


----------



## Sullivan

It looks like you zip tied that fan on? Just rotate it and have the wire run behind the corsair psu?

Like the idea?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
It looks like you zip tied that fan on? Just rotate it and have the wire run behind the corsair psu?

Like the idea?

I will try this good sir







.

Just not sure if it will stay on but whatever, I have nothing to do all weekend anyhow.

Yeah I had to zip tie the fan on because there are no mounts for fans on this heatsink (it is meant to be passive), but temps stink if I leave it passive, I might put a tricool there and put that gargantuan thing as an intake fan.


----------



## Sullivan

Ya good idea. But I suggest you sleeve it anyways to make it look nice. For now, you should just rotate the fan and remount it on the heatsink, it would look really nice. And the tri cool, do those come in black? If not, then I think a clear fan on that might look a little bad or off.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
Ya good idea. But I suggest you sleeve it anyways to make it look nice. For now, you should just rotate the fan and remount it on the heatsink, it would look really nice. And the tri cool, do those come in black? If not, then I think a clear fan on that might look a little bad or off.

Yeah its a black tri cool with blue LEDs, right off of my A900. Thanks for the input!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drew630* 
Just completed:









LOL, You gotta love the bottom intake fan!!!























Is that like 3mm one


----------



## Sullivan

lol, i bet its like a 60-80mm.


----------



## Takkei

I realized that there was a lot of uneccesary cables being "seen" that I could easily tuck away, so I redid it! Also re did my cable tie decorations lol.









Pics!
*BEFORE:*








*AFTER:*

















































I also just got my Corsair rebate(******* Finally!) and I'm going to go get me another set of cathodes to put on where the other one died. Also buy another apevia fan because one of my front ones motor is dieing. >.>


----------



## Rebel4055

Im still waiting on my motherboard rebate and memory rebate and I have been bugging my bro to get me new memory 2x2gb corsair dominator 1066







since my pair is only 2gb at 800mhz


----------



## krnx714

Rate mine!


----------



## thrashsoul

Did my best today, its hard to keep it clean with SLI and 3 hard drives in a 300. Rate it!


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrashsoul* 
Did my best today, its hard to keep it clean with SLI and 3 hard drives in a 300.











I want my 300 painted


----------



## Lord Xeb

I give myself a 10/10 for the amount of space I have to work with in my case. Damn good job there slade. Looks professionally done







+1 for you!


----------



## waverider599

Yeah interior painting makes it look sooo much better. DO WANT


----------



## thrashsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I give myself a 10/10 for the amount of space I have to work with in my case. Damn good job there slade. Looks professionally done







+1 for you!

1/10 For taking the picture, look at my post, your not even using the available space behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Nivekz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krnx714* 
Rate mine!

9/10 cables around the motherboard could have been a tad bit more nitty
good job though


----------



## Lord Xeb

But here is the thing, I do not have enough time for myself to even do anything of that nature.... e_e I just did something quick so that it looked okay and gave a little bit better air flow. I will fix it once I actually have time for myself (this summer when I am out of school and in college (which is only 3 days a week) and my job is on the days I have off (and only in the morning).


----------



## alexyov

i had to RMA my MoBo so I'll be without computer for a while, then i remember a bunch of parts downstairs and i figured that i might be able to build something, and his is the result, is not HiEnd but it works, and please consider that it got 4 IDE drives, 1 floppy drive and a powered video card, and all the lights and USB in the front and in the back are working and also 2 intake fans and 1 exhaust... I like to see my rating


----------



## aaronmonto

7/10.
Great job, alexyov, but you might want to do some sheating. shame those cables are so fegly.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
7/10.
Great job, alexyov, but you might want to do some sheating. shame those cables are so fegly.


thanks, but can you explain what sheating is (and i also don't know what fegly means) sorry


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexyov* 
thanks, but can you explain what sheating is (and i also don't know what fegly means) sorry









Fegly = purposely misspelled fugly, and sheathing is putting wraps on the wires... like you see already on most power supplies today. And on some of the posts on this thread (there are some pretty cool sheaths tbh).


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666




----------



## Sullivan

Nice, glad to see you have a tuniq tower 120 also. I love it.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Fegly = purposely misspelled fugly, and sheathing is putting wraps on the wires... like you see already on most power supplies today. And on some of the posts on this thread (there are some pretty cool sheaths tbh).



oh, OK, now i know something new, thanks...


----------



## aaronmonto

From what I can tell, Flawless, that thing is a sexy beast. 8.7/10. Gotta love the Tuniq Tower. Here's little old me with a Xigmatek







.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

better than what I got lol


----------



## ioLunatic

flawless pix are pretty much, free of flaws so im gonna give it a full ten


















TAKE THAT ****ERS!


----------



## stingerjg

rate mine
one of these days ill get a SATA optical and get rid of that ugly IDE cable.


----------



## Sullivan

Hey, stingerjg, think you can take a picture with the lights on and the case closed?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stingerjg*


rate mine
one of these days ill get a SATA optical and get rid of that ugly IDE cable.










9/10 cause i can see the white wires coming from the ???"buzzer"??? what are those anyway.
Love the metal flake paint btw.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


9/10 cause i can see the white wires coming from the ???"buzzer"??? what are those anyway.
Love the metal flake paint btw.


u cant see them with the side on
and they are gathered niceley where else you want them to go?

i give it a 10/10


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


9/10 cause i can see the white wires coming from the ???"buzzer"??? what are those anyway.
Love the metal flake paint btw.


Yeah, routing cables there is basically like routing them behind the mobo tray. They're completely hidden once the side is on, and so they really should be treated as if they're invisible.

I give it a 9.5/10, like he said, the IDE cable is the weak point. But overall it's a fantastic job! Especially with that case


----------



## mind0uT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stingerjg*


rate mine
one of these days ill get a sata optical and get rid of that ugly ide cable.










8.5/10.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mind0uT*


8.5/10.


9/10 Good looking case


----------



## thrashsoul

Still waiting for mine to get rated :/


----------



## drew630

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


*snip*

and as for mine here we go:

*snip*


Ahh, I never even noticed that one with the big 230mm fan there. Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


LOL, You gotta love the bottom intake fan!!!























Is that like 3mm one











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


lol, i bet its like a 60-80mm.


80mm.







Just shows how big the case is. A 120mm will be coming in the next Newegg order.


----------



## stingerjg

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*   9/10 cause i can see the white wires coming from the ???"buzzer"??? what are those anyway.
Love the metal flake paint btw.  
the "buzzer' is for the sound detection for the CCFL's

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Sullivan*   Hey, stingerjg, think you can take a picture with the lights on and the case closed?  










camera doesnt show the uv effect in the dark, video works better. The case fans sound louder in the vid than they do in person.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stingerjg*


the "buzzer' is for the sound detection for the CCFL's










camera doesnt show the uv effect in the dark, video works better. The case fans sound louder in the vid than they do in person.







Ok I must now revise the video rocks 9.9/10 for the IDE cable.


----------



## Takkei

*Yay I got another cathode finally! My build is FINISHED. Haha*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

with all that black light you should trace the traces. The zip ties just are not my style but not bad 8.5/10


----------



## Takkei

Whats that mean? haha. Thank tho!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

trace the traces? or that I dont really like the zip tie thing you have going on.


----------



## Takkei

Trace the traces.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

basically and I wish I could remember where I saw a guide on it, you take florescent gel pens and lightly (very) trace the traces on your board(traces being the lines you can see on the MB) you can make designs all sorts of cool stuff and when the uv light hits it it glows. It is an awesome effect but time consuming. I'm going to see If I can find a pic o post for ya.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

here we go.
http://www.marnscda.com/uvpenafter.gif


----------



## Takkei

Yeah I've wanted to get some of that, but the only way to get some around here is to order it online, and my dad's credit card is in the pooper right now so he's not letting me order anything lol. Sucks, but I understand why he's not letting me.







I might look around to see if fry's sells any but I haven't seen any.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I found it here ya go it was on this forum.
http://www.overclock.net/faqs/28304-...d-glow-uv.html


----------



## arekieh

where can u buy those pens?


----------



## megamatt

ebay? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/9-NEW-BEIFA-GE...3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## eclipseaudio4

u can use most florescent looking gel pens.


----------



## arekieh

thankws


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexyov*


Please consider that it got 4 IDE drives, 1 floppy drive and a powered video card, and all the lights and USB in the front and in the back are working and also 2 intake fans and 1 exhaust... I like to see my rating


I think it's pretty standard to look at what parts there is in the rig before setting a score on the rig...
I see people getting a 9-10/10 on a rig where there are less than 2 drives and sometimes no DVD drive or anything like that or when they are using an onboard (add anything) instead of a standalone (add anything).

To those who have like I had once (7 internal HDD's and a DVD drive) who actually get those cables hidden they deserve a 10/10 but not those who manage to hidden that single HDD cable since there isn't really much to hide in those rigs...

You haven't plugged the Sata cable for the DVD what I can see so it's un-rateable until it's complete.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krnx714*


Rate mine!


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *megamatt*


ebay? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/9-NEW-BEIFA-GEL-ROLLER-GEL-INK-PENS_W0QQitemZ400035990640QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Ho me_Garden_PensPencils_WritingEquipment_SM?hash=ite m400035990640&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A 1683|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


will those ones work? they arent the UV ones

and those guys only ship in the UK


----------



## skeptic

Keep in mind i have the worst\\oldest case ever lol, but i did what i could


----------



## XxG3nexX

Daddys Little Girl V2


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


*Yay I got another cathode finally! My build is FINISHED. Haha*



























Something draws me to this, I like it a lot 9/10 from me







.


----------



## Takkei

That's what it's suppose to do! Secret computer geek attractor.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
That's what it's suppose to do! Secret computer geek attractor.









Does it attract hot female species of geeks?


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Does it attract hot female species of geeks?

The species you speak of is rare and very elusive. Infact they maybe creatures of lore like Vampires


----------



## Megas3300

If only my &#*%@&% Rampage II Extreme didn't cover up two cable holes.:swearing:

I should sell the board

I will try some managing this afternoon.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megas3300*


If only my &#*%@&% Rampage II Extreme didn't cover up two cable holes.:swearing:

I should sell the board

I will try some managing this afternoon.


Hey hey hey, Tjharlow managed to use that board in the antec 1200 AND still have epic cable management. check out his Asus rampage + antec 1200 vids.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX* 
The species you speak of is rare and very elusive. Infact they maybe creatures of lore like Vampires

We can find them







.


----------



## kemsoff

Mine....Although Im not done. Its a new build. Waiting on my new ram, the new cpu cooler, and the extension cable. First time I have ever attempted to do any cable management in my computers though. Ill get another picture up from head on in a little while. Kinda hard to tell from the angle view


----------



## tOb3o

you couldn't run that cable under the card at all?


----------



## arekieh

ya run that cable under the card.


----------



## jts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*












have boner. am confused. don't know what to do.


----------



## thrashsoul

:d


----------



## aaronmonto

^^ 6/10
Modular PSU, and I see every single cable.


----------



## diligenthunter

Some one really needs to make a thread on how to take pictures of a computers internals.

These are examples of what I'm talking about.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5788519

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5789328

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5746212

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5769857

Here's an example of what not to do.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5780650

^your pictures are great quality but we never get a good shot of your rig.


----------



## Takkei

Your links are weird... they all go to either a page in this thread, not like an actual picture.


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Your links are weird... they all go to either a page in this thread, not like an actual picture.

They are links to other peoples posts.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diligenthunter* 
They are links to other peoples posts.

That's ok if we use the same posts/page(40)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
ya run that cable under the card.

If he can, I'd advice to run it behind the mobo. The cable looks long enough. Worth a shot.


----------



## thrashsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Some one really needs to make a thread on how to take pictures of a computers internals.

These are examples of what I'm talking about.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5788519

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5789328

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5746212

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5769857

Here's an example of what not to do.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5780650

^your pictures are great quality but we never get a good shot of your rig.


I posted good pictures a couple pages back, they got lost in translation though and weren't rated.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

bring on the pics


----------



## Xyro TR1

Don't think I ever posted pictures of my little server.

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3

OLD pictures, but it hasn't been touched in 180 days (literally, I just checked), so it dosen't really matter.









Server Specs


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Here is my attempt at cable mgmt, with out doing too much of cutting holes and with the keeping the pwr supply upside down. All and all I think it is fairly decent apperance wise. So post now --> Rate rate rate !













































So what score does this get ? (waits







)


----------



## Tator Tot

9/10


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
9/10

Yay ! Cooool







Thanks. Anyone else ?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7*


Yay ! Cooool







Thanks. Anyone else ?


9/10, I'm buying some of that tubing toay







.


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


9/10, I'm buying some of that tubing toay







.


Thanks, I agree with your purchase it makes the case much more aestecially pleasing and attractive, even if you have to route a cable here and there.







Any one else want to rate me ?


----------



## Patch

Attachment 101796


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Attachment 101796


Wow, 10/10

Nice weight in the bottom for balance


----------



## arekieh

patch ****







llol nice comp


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Holy crap














I dont care about the cables I want the rig!!!!!





























What MB is that???? Very Sexy!!!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Holy crap














I dont care about the cables I want the rig!!!!!





























What MB is that???? Very Sexy!!!

Foxconn Blood Rage







, its a sexy motherboard.


----------



## Verrater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Wow, 10/10

Nice weight in the bottom for balance









acme power supplies now come with an anvil for those pesky roadrunners.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Verrater*


acme power supplies now come with an anvil for those pesky roadrunners.











Have you ever seen how much dust they stir up? They must be stopped....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Have you ever seen how much dust they stir up? They must be stopped....


It takes at LEAST 2 cans of compressed air to clean up


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Attachment 101796

Can we get a pic of that with the side panel on?


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gunfire*


can we get a pic of that with the side panel on? :d


Attachment 101825

Attachment 101826

Attachment 101829

Attachment 101830


----------



## Gunfire

Hmm, that is a very interesting side panel.


----------



## Sullivan

Looking nice there, I love the UV black liquid.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

That is sweet!


----------



## go4life

patch, that is a good 10/10 no doubt!
Looks really nice!








how are the temps?


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


patch, that is a good 10/10 no doubt!
Looks really nice!








how are the temps?



At 4.04 ghz temps are high 20's idle, and mid-high 50's under Prime torture small FFT's. Ambient temp is 20 C.

I have a few screens posted in my build log.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


At 4.04 ghz temps are high 20's idle, and mid-high 50's under Prime torture small FFT's. Ambient temp is 20 C.

I have a few screens posted in my build log.


nice!

il check the log out


----------



## geintje2000

Well here,s my try.
Its a full plexi case so its always hard to do the wires


----------



## Enigma8750

Give it to me gently... I can take it.

Rate my..............cables...?


















You can see no wires when the side panel is on....?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Give it to me gently... I can take it.

Rate my..............cables...?


















You can see no wires when the side panel is on....?


I'd give it a 7/10, its not bad, it could be better though, is there any space behind the motherboard tray to hide some cables there?


----------



## Enigma8750

yes. This was the first time that I used the lian li case and I did use the Rosewill non-modular PSU. Thanks for the good grade. I think a 7 is good but Im going for 10/10.


----------



## geintje2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geintje2000*


Well here,s my try.
Its a full plexi case so its always hard to do the wires




any one?


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yes. This was the first time that I used the lian li case and I did use the Rosewill non-modular PSU. Thanks for the good grade. I think a 7 is good but Im going for 10/10.


Can you rotate your cpu cooler? I have the same case, and with the air going from back to front, your cpu cooler would enjoy the fresh air from the rear intake.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Here's mine (my rate your cables submission, not my PC - i built it for my gf). There is NOWHERE for that long black cable to go other than there.

Also the graphics card isn't there obviously, but it takes a single 6-pin which is just going to come out from behind the drive bays and be zip-tied to the black cable.

Non-modular PSU btw:


----------



## Ghostscript

Not to good pictures though..


----------



## Paradox me

Finally got the dremel out and cut some slots for the wires.

Forgot to put the power/reset wires behind the tray but it wasn't worth the effort getting the side panel shut again.


----------



## TaT3rs

I recently cut holes in my case and rerouted wires. Once I get a sata dvd drive and a long 6 pin cable it will look much better.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaT3rs* 
I recently cut holes in my case and rerouted wires. Once I get a sata dvd drive and a long 6 pin cable it will look much better.










wow









get rid of that ide and straighten the pci-e power cords and you get a 10/10


----------



## Freelancer852

If only I had some SATA optical drives I could make this look A LOT better... I'm satisfied with this though, nothing to drastic...


----------



## illidan




----------



## Tator Tot

Freelancer852 - 8.5

illidan - 8.3


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

illidan

10/10 for using Asus P5Q-E yay!
8/10 for the actual whole set up


----------



## Kyle659

Just got my Cooler Master HAF finished, how's it look?


----------



## Hayday

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyle659*


Just got my Cooler Master HAF finished, how's it look?


It looks perfect! 10/10


----------



## geintje2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geintje2000*


Well here,s my try.
Its a full plexi case so its always hard to do the wires





again, any one???


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle659* 
just got my cooler master haf finished, how's it look?

8.8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geintje2000* 
again, any one???

7/10


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS* 
Here's mine (my rate your cables submission, not my PC - i built it for my gf). There is NOWHERE for that long black cable to go other than there.

Also the graphics card isn't there obviously, but it takes a single 6-pin which is just going to come out from behind the drive bays and be zip-tied to the black cable.

Non-modular PSU btw:


























Hey that's my PSU







.


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


illidan

10/10 for using Asus P5Q-E yay!
8/10 for the actual whole set up


great mobo









btw this is little fckd up cable management. waiting for my new case from powder coating, then will be cables rearranged


----------



## muledeer

Just finished changing all of my sleeving from blue to black. I individually wrapped each wire for the pcie and atx power cable







I've added a Reobus fan controller,led switches for the lights, and a led fan on the northbridge, those power cables took me forever but I think it was worth the time









http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6282.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6280.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6284.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6283.jpg


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muledeer* 
Just finished changing all of my sleeving from blue to black. I individually wrapped each wire for the pcie and atx power cable







I've added a Reobus fan controller,led switches for the lights, and a led fan on the northbridge, those power cables took me forever but I think it was worth the time









http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6282.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6280.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6284.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6283.jpg

what did us elleve ur wires with?


----------



## muledeer

I used nylon sleeving for the fans anbd the main bundles coming out of the PSU, and for the power cables, I used heatshrink.


----------



## savagebunny

Just re-wired


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


I used nylon sleeving for the fans anbd the main bundles coming out of the PSU, and for the power cables, I used heatshrink.


Wow 9.5/10! Good job







.

So you just straight up used heat shrink on the entire cable? Looks good, did it make the cable less flexible though?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


Just finished changing all of my sleeving from blue to black. I individually wrapped each wire for the pcie and atx power cable







I've added a Reobus fan controller,led switches for the lights, and a led fan on the northbridge, those power cables took me forever but I think it was worth the time









http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6282.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6280.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6284.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6283.jpg


another blue build Love them!








9.8/10


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


I used nylon sleeving for the fans anbd the main bundles coming out of the PSU, and for the power cables, I used heatshrink.


so heatshrink on the whole cable? Didnt that cost alot?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## urgrandpasdog

^ umm 2/10?


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muledeer* 
*sleeved wire madness*

10/10 NICE! I want to do that. 1) Power cables look clean. 2) No yellow wires.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyle659* 
Just got my Cooler Master HAF finished, how's it look?

9/10. Yellow (sata) cables stand out too much, and they dont look good. Otherwise clean.


----------



## mind0uT

I got my 2 new gpu's







and re-did my "cable management"




































PS: Please ignore that wide flat blue old ancient cable







coz its too expensive to buy a new Sata DVD ROM


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ 7/10

Looks good. You should consider painting the inside of your case. Makes it look much cleaner.


----------



## mind0uT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
^ 7/10

Looks good. You should consider painting the inside of your case. Makes it look much cleaner.









I've been thinking of that for awhile now...

But yeah..thanks for the advice


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mind0uT*


PS: Please ignore that wide flat blue old ancient cable







coz its too expensive to buy a new Sata DVD ROM










DVD Burner......Only too expensive if you're broke like myself, but as my sig says, I already got a Samsung a few months ago.
$23 Sony 22x: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827118023
$25 LG 22x: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827136152
$25 Samsung w/ LightScribe: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151173

Nice rig though. Just needs wire sleeving or dark colored cables.


----------



## muledeer

so heatshrink on the whole cable? Didnt that cost alot?

Not really, I bought it at Lowes. I think heatshrink is like $1.89 for a pack of eight. and I didn'y use it on the entire cable only the part that shows







I made athat mistake last time, sleeved entire length of all my cables on t o see about an inch or two of the cable


----------



## mortimersnerd

Heres mine, don't mind the two SATA Cables, longer ones on order.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Heres mine, don't mind the two SATA Cables, longer ones on order.


Does that Soldam have space behind the mobo tray?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Does that Soldam have space behind the mobo tray?


Yeah, there is .5in behind that tray and then the panel. It is used for airflow pulled by the fans in the front (no mesh or anything in the front), so cutting holes in the tray would lessen the performance.

Here is a pic:


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Yeah, there is .5in behind that tray and then the panel. It is used for airflow pulled by the fans in the front (no mesh or anything in the front), so cutting holes in the tray would lessen the performance.

Ah, that's cool, didn't know that. Soldams sure are unique.

8.5/10
You could probably plug the Corsair RAM cooler into the motherboard, just to get that cable out of the way.


----------



## TaT3rs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Heres mine, don't mind the two SATA Cables, longer ones on order.











why isn't there a sli bridge in there? do you not want to run it or something?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaT3rs*


why isn't there a sli bridge in there? do you not want to run it or something?


He folds.


----------



## TaT3rs

ahh i see. i should have looked at his rank...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Ah, that's cool, didn't know that. Soldams sure are unique.

8.5/10
You could probably plug the Corsair RAM cooler into the motherboard, just to get that cable out of the way.

That RAM cooler is plugged into the board, next to the 24pin. Those are SATA cables that are running across the board. I have 1M cables on order right now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaT3rs* 
why isn't there a sli bridge in there? do you not want to run it or something?

I took the pic before I put it in. I rarely run SLI mainly because of the games I play: COD4, L4D, TF2, CS:S. I can get above 60fps on max settings on a 24in. And yes, for [email protected] I have to be out of SLI to run it on both cards.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
That RAM cooler is plugged into the board, next to the 24pin. Those are SATA cables that are running across the board. I have 1M cables on order right now.

Oh, I see it now. The way the picture was taken makes it look like the ram cooler cable goes all the way to the top of the case.


----------



## Anth0789

Here's mine lately pretty decent I guess.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Here's mine lately pretty decent I guess.











I feel sorry for you after seeing where the IDE port on the motherboard is located, that SUCKS.

I hate IDE








.


----------



## Wookie Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Here's mine lately pretty decent I guess.









Looks pretty good, but that IDE cable really ruins it for me. 8/10 I'd say.

Here is mine. What do you guys think?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

^

I can't really judge the cable job, you took the pictures so zoomed in. Looks pretty good though. Back off of the zoom and give us an overall view.
One thing I can suggest is to flip the HDD's around.


----------



## Wookie Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


^

I can't really judge the cable job, you took the pictures so zoomed in. Looks pretty good though. Back off of the zoom and give us an overall view.
One thing I can suggest is to flip the HDD's around.


Sorry, well I got some better photos now.

I used my DSLR now, so they are better quality.



















I haven't had a chance to swap the HDD's, but that is what i am doing next, I'll get more photos then.

Can anyone find the spelling mistake:


----------



## Sullivan

Comments? I just got done modding it from here:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post5834244
*
Before:*










*After:*


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wookie Man*


Sorry, well I got some better photos now.

I used my DSLR now, so they are better quality.



















I haven't had a chance to swap the HDD's, but that is what i am doing next, I'll get more photos then.

Can anyone find the spelling mistake:










lol, "Quad Cord"? theres the errror


----------



## KusH

w00t i <3 quad cord


----------



## cbrazeau1115

If only I had the money to buy me a Quad Cord.


----------



## mentholmoose

With the flash on, and then with the flash off:


----------



## Sullivan

Guys please rate:

Comments? I just got done modding it from here:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post5834244
*
Before:*










*After:*


----------



## Ramsey77

^That is a solid 8 from me. MUCH better than before.









I have mine switched from blue to red. I like it better.


----------



## Sullivan

9.9/10 Great wiring, anyone have any suggestions for mine?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


9.9/10 Great wiring, anyone have any suggestions for mine?


I would build an extension shroud to go around your disk drives to hide that strand of cables.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


I would build an extension shroud to go around your disk drives to hide that strand of cables.


That look = uber pwnz














.

Good job, I like the switch from blue to red, since I'm not a big fan of the blue.

10/10 from me.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


^That is a solid 8 from me. MUCH better than before.









I have mine switched from blue to red. I like it better.











permission to hate u?
btw someones knocking on ur door...... *gets ready to jump through the window and take ur comp* lol


----------



## scottath

Ramsey77: - that looks REALLY good - i love the UV cables


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Guys please rate:

Comments? I just got done modding it from here:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post5834244
*
Before:*










*After:*










rerate, i want some more. lol


----------



## Takkei

^

7/10
You could really improve those sata cables imo


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


^

7/10
You could really improve those sata cables imo


yep... i agree flip those hdd's and take those sata cables away


----------



## bs6851




----------



## eclipseaudio4

nevermind


----------



## Slyr7.62

Could you please explain how you secured 1 or both CPU fans to the heatsink? Thnx.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wookie Man*


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


Could you please explain how you secured 1 or both CPU fans to the heatsink? Thnx.


It's a zip tie trick. You cut off the locking end of one, slip the uncut one through and slip the cut one on like a cap. Works good. I have used them the same way for my front bay covers.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


It's a zip tie trick. You cut off the locking end of one, slip the uncut one through and slip the cut one on like a cap. Works good. I have used them the same way for my front bay covers.


 huh? could u show some pictures?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


huh? could u show some pictures?


Cut the locking end off of one and put it on a whole one. You can even use washers with them if you need to.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


Cut the locking end off of one and put it on a whole one.


Nice trick +1


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


Cut the locking end off of one and put it on a whole one. You can even use washers with them if you need to.


i feel like an idiot but i still dont get it. And whats the use of this?


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


i feel like an idiot but i still dont get it. And whats the use of this?


It is how he attached two fans on his cooler. Threading one zip tie through the first fan and then through the heat sink and finally through the second fan. After that you use another different zip tie and cut off its head to use it on the first zip tie to tighten it down and hold both fans onto the heat sink.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


It is how he attached two fans on his cooler. Threading one zip tie through the first fan and then through the heat sink and finally through the second fan. After that you use another different zip tie and cut off its head to use it on the first zip tie to tighten it down and hold both fans onto the heat sink.


attached ????


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


It is how he attached two fans on his cooler. Threading one zip tie through the first fan and then through the heat sink and finally through the second fan. After that you use another different zip tie and cut off its head to use it on the first zip tie to tighten it down and hold both fans onto the heat sink.


If you still don't get it after this, go buy some.


----------



## arekieh

can u just take a close up picture plz?







))

how do u secure the other side would be my only question


----------



## drew630

With the head (i.e. locking mechanism) from the cut zip tie. The tie doesn't loop, it just goes straight though with the heads acting as stops, not locks.


----------



## Rebel4055

K everyone stop I'll take a video really quick and post it so drop this. I'll solve it


----------



## doat

Well here is my terrible wire tuck but i can't make it neat because i have to have some cables out to give power to my fans, drives, etc. and the two power connectors for my video card.








Tips and advice would be helpful. Sorry for some parts being blurry but the camera focused at a point.


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


K everyone stop I'll take a video really quick and post it so drop this. I'll solve it


LOL







maybe we just really suck at explaining the process.


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well here is my terrible wire tuck but i can't make it neat because i have to have some cables out to give power to my fans, drives, etc. and the two power connectors for my video card.








Tips and advice would be helpful. Sorry for some parts being blurry but the camera focused at a point.

0/10 what a mess man!


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
LOL







maybe we just really suck at explaining the process.

LOL You didn't but some people can't understand or just have a brain fart









I'll make the video after I'm done eating Taco Bell







then goto www.youtube.com/rebel4055 and keep refreshing the page


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well here is my terrible wire tuck but i can't make it neat because i have to have some cables out to give power to my fans, drives, etc. and the two power connectors for my video card.








Tips and advice would be helpful. Sorry for some parts being blurry but the camera focused at a point.

try to open the other side panel and hide them behind the motherboard tray

i did better than that in a micro-atx case


----------



## doat

i did put the cables behind the motherboard tray the main cables that are exposed are for the USB, SATA, and audio ports on top of the case. I dont know how to make it neat there are not many places i can zip tie them down that won't cause a connecting issue. Maybe tomorrow i will figure out better routes for the cables to clean them up. The main problem is the cables for my fans are not long enough for me to route them properly.


----------



## Sullivan

I can't offer much help with that case, but whoa. If you did manage to get those wires managed, you would have much better airflow.


----------



## Rebel4055

That case has some great management you just need to know how to do it.Don't go by well I have to have them like this so I can connect them.You take all cables and push them to the back behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## arekieh

lol thanks guys. sorry i think i am having a brain fart but this totally flew over my head.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
lol thanks guys. sorry i think i am having a brain fart but this totally flew over my head.

lol

That's why I'm rendering a video to help


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wookie Man*


Looks pretty good, but that IDE cable really ruins it for me. 8/10 I'd say.

Here is mine. What do you guys think?






































9.5/10 Looks good! Yeah I think ill buy a new DVD drive with Sata soon. Im sick of IDE.


----------



## arekieh

lol saw ur vid. im an idiot. Thanks







. its because i thought the locking mechanism was too small and would go through the hole.

Stupid me. thanks guys


----------



## Rebel4055

Here you go!


----------



## Rebel4055

Glad I could help


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Hey let me know what you guys think. This is before I just am redoing some things for now. but I would like a rating on this crappy job. I will post when I have it done also.


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Glad I could help









Your system sounds rather loud in that - or is it just ambient noise?
Mine is rather loud also...but mine is packed with fans

Nice basic tutorial for those who need it - creates an effective mounting method

^^ about a 4.0 - as i can see a few attempts at routing in that picture....^^


----------



## doat

Sorry for going off topic but if i put two fans on my xigmatek dark knight, does it help a lot? Also how would i connect the other fan to the heatsink?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Sorry for going off topic but if i put two fans on my xigmatek dark knight, does it help a lot? Also how would i connect the other fan to the heatsink?


If you have 2-3 exaust fans in your case (preferably in the top area of the case) i think that a second fan on your Xigmatek would do anything that would show a significant improvement... on the other hand if you have shortage on exaust fans, it might do the trick...

I have 3 exaust fans on top of my case (1x back and 2x top - PSU is downmounted) and when i add another fan on my HR-01 Plus it only shows some 1-2oC improvement at the cost of more case noise.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
If you have 2-3 exaust fans in your case (preferably in the top area of the case) i think that a second fan on your Xigmatek would do anything that would show a significant improvement... on the other hand if you have shortage on exaust fans, it might do the trick...

I have 3 exaust fans on top of my case (1x back and 2x top - PSU is downmounted) and when i add another fan on my HR-01 Plus it only shows some 1-2oC improvement at the cost of more case noise.

I think i am fine with the fans i have 4 high speed 88cfm yate loon fans 120mm, one is exhaust in the rear the fan from the heatsink is exhausting to that fan, a top fan right above the heatsink is exhaust to help exhaust the heat and the other top fan toward the front of the case is intake, the left side panel lower fan is intake, and i have a front fan that is exhaust to help exhaust heat from the harddrive. i also have an 80mm fan on the right side panel behind the mobo as exhaust but i dont think it's helping much. I am going to take another look at my cables when my harddrives come in i think i can kind of route them in a circle behind the mobo tray so they are not blocking the front fan.


----------



## miloshs

@doat

What case do you have? I think its much better to have your front fan blow over the hard drives instead pull the heat away... I have 120mm 48CFM fan in front of my hard drive (only one at the moment) and in idle it never goes above 25oC... 19oC at the moment.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


@doat

What case do you have? I think its much better to have your front fan blow over the hard drives instead pull the heat away... I have 120mm 48CFM fan in front of my hard drive (only one at the moment) and in idle it never goes above 25oC... 19oC at the moment.


I have a cm690, i have 2 of the stock CM fans that came with the case laying around i am trying to figure out a way to use those two to help cool the hard drives. Anyone any ideas? The reason why i have the front fan as exhaust because i dont think it does much for intake because there are small slots in the metal piece that holds the drives. What program do you use to monitor your harddrive temps?


----------



## K092084

Just finished moving to my new case last night.


----------



## doat

i think you should turn your heatsink so the fan is exhausting to your case exhaust fan, helps airflow.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i think you should turn your heatsink so the fan is exhausting to your case exhaust fan, helps airflow.


Would if I could, but gigabyte decided to make it where the am2 bracket goes not do that. It either goes that way or blowing down toward the video card. 
Haven't looked for a retaining clip yet.


----------



## doat

oh, that sucks but it should be fine that way too. Dam nice cable setup by the way, i need to get mine like that.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Your system sounds rather loud in that - or is it just ambient noise?
Mine is rather loud also...but mine is packed with fans

Nice basic tutorial for those who need it - creates an effective mounting method

^^ about a 4.0 - as i can see a few attempts at routing in that picture....^^


Its the camera's microphone it picks up more than needed so it makes my system sound loud it isn't as loud as it is on the video.


----------



## cs_maan

I picked up some split tubing today from my not so local Fry's, gotta see what I can do with it







, will post later with pictures.


----------



## Slyr7.62

*Ramsey* & *Auld*, thnx for the info/explanation(s). I just didn't take a closer look @ the zip-tied HSF, but I know exactly how I'll attach a 2nd fan now. Right now I'm using those rubber pieces for the stock Xig 1283 fan, time consuming to add or remove, and there's the chance they can break, but they're good for anti-vibration. So I'll zip-tie a single or both fans on there when I do.

*miloshs*, you have 1 of the HS's I used to want, the Thermalright HR-01 Plus aka low-airflow king (imo). That is why adding another fan didn't do much to temps, unlike the TRUE or similar HS w/ tight packed fins, which do benefit from an added fan, especially with higher voltage(heat). The good thing about having dual fans is that usually it means a lower speed(noise) while performing same or better than a single fan.
*
Rebel4055*,







for the video.

*K092084*, don't just blame Gigabyte for the HS bracket, AMD deserves most of the blame, because most AMD mobos that are like that :swearing:. (swear emote is for AMD, not you. lol). Btw, your wires are super clean, I give a 9. That inside HS-Fan is a shroud, right? Just making sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


What program do you use to monitor your harddrive temps?


HDD Thermometer is what I use, but then there's also a HDD temp plug-in for RivaTuner.
You can google HDD Thermometer, but here's a link to 1 of the 1st sites to have it: http://www.soft32.com/download_25195.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


will post later with pictures.


Pictures will be good.


----------



## doat

Thanks man, +rep


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


oh, that sucks but it should be fine that way too. Dam nice cable setup by the way, i need to get mine like that.


Yea, the case already had all the holes and whatnot cut to run the wires, so it was pretty easy. I'll try to see if I can find some pictures of how it looked in my old case, and then take some of my folding rig.
The back side of the MB tray doesn't look so nice though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


*K092084*, don't just blame Gigabyte for the HS bracket, AMD deserves most of the blame, because most AMD mobos that are like that :swearing:. (swear emote is for AMD, not you. lol). Btw, your wires are super clean, I give a 9. That inside HS-Fan is a shroud, right? Just making sure.


Well my asus I had wasn't like that actually, it went form front to back. 
That is a shroud on the hsf fan, read it was suppose to help with airflow. I can't tell since 1. Can't get a program to give me an accurate temp reading on the processor. 2. Alot better airflow in this case from my old one.

There are also larger version of the pictures in my gallery.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


*miloshs*, you have 1 of the HS's I used to want, the Thermalright HR-01 Plus aka low-airflow king (imo). That is why adding another fan didn't do much to temps, unlike the TRUE or similar HS w/ tight packed fins, which do benefit from an added fan, especially with higher voltage(heat). The good thing about having dual fans is that usually it means a lower speed(noise) while performing same or better than a single fan.


I get your point but when youre having something like this
















i doubt a second fan on the HSF would help that much.Those 140m's suck the hell put of the case!







altho i might be mistaken... never owned a tight spaced hsf before...


----------



## doat

why do you have a ziptie going around the heatsink and video card? Can you take a pic of the back of the mobo tray so i can see how you got your cables setup please? Also what kind of 140mm fans do you have? I have been looking for some good high speed fans up there.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
why do you have a ziptie going around the heatsink and video card? Can you take a pic of the back of the mobo tray so i can see how you got your cables setup please? Also what kind of 140mm fans do you have? I have been looking for some good high speed fans up there.

zip tie is to help support that giant GPU.

edit: sorry the ones I believe you are talking about are to hold the fans on as that was probably a passive hs.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
zip tie is to help support that giant GPU.

edit: sorry the ones I believe you are talking about are to hold the fans on as that was probably a passive hs.

oh lol


----------



## K092084

Folding rig. Guess I need to invest in a SATA cd drive.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


why do you have a ziptie going around the heatsink and video card? Can you take a pic of the back of the mobo tray so i can see how you got your cables setup please? Also what kind of 140mm fans do you have? I have been looking for some good high speed fans up there.


I know eclipse already explained, but let me elaborate further









The ziptie (actually two of them together) that begins at the end of the GPU and goes all the way up is there just as a precaution. Keeps my GPU level, since i already had problems with my old HD3870 that had a longer GPU board. The board bent by that much, that my Vddr heatsinks fell off of one side (it was a single heatsink over 8 vddr modules)
This is how it used to look when i had my old board,cpu and vga:










The fans on the VGA are ziptied by two zipties (two of them inline ofc) since there was no way of mounting them on the Accelero S1 rev2 heatsink. The heatsink itself has really thin and long aluminum fins and they bend as soon as you touch them, so there was no way to mount them with screws or such. And since tit proved very difficult to use a method described few posts back (adding the end of one zip tie to the frist ziptie and cut off the remainder) i decided to do it like i have. Heres a few photos compairing the way it used to look, and the way it looked once i switched HSF's:

   

And as far as the fans go... the ones i have are Scythe Kaze-Maru. Mine are 1900rpm ones, and if i remmember correctly they are 104CFM. The thing about them, and the thing that makes them special is that altho they're 140mm in diameter the mounting holes are regular 120mm ones. Running at 1900rpm they move loads of air through the case (but they do tend to vibrate a bit more),and they produce quite a bit of noise. I have mine voltmoded to 7V so now they run at 1100rpm and are not a bit louder that 120mm/1200rpm ones. They also have 11 blades, compared to high CFM 120mm's that have 9 in most of the case or regular 120mm ~50CFM ones that have 7 blades...
Heres a comparisson Scythes vs Coolermaster LED fan


















One of these days i plan on doing a photoshoot of my PC, and ill definately post some proper pictures. At the moment i have no photos displaying the back of my mobo, but i can assure you its nothing spectacular... I was just shoving cables in places where they can't be seen (or at least be seen less







)

P.S. i've removed all the plastic and metal honeycombs (except the bottomo ne) from the case so now i have less noise and more airflow. You have no idea how much those honeycombs restrict airflow... I'd say by about 40-60%...

OMG so much text


----------



## cs_maan

@ miloshs

Do you use only the plastic retention for the video card, or do you use a screw as well, I never experienced any bending while using a screw with my 9800GT, equipped with accelero S1, and a 38mm UK 1000. That weighs in at least a pound and a half, never even so much as flexed, but without a screw it scared me.


----------



## miloshs

Nope its just the retention plastic, actually two of them since its a double slot card. My present card bend just slightly, but the previous one bent like crazy (it was a Powercolor HD3870 with all copper heatsink ~ 550grams), even with the screws. I guess that was a big problem for Powercolor cuz i saw later revisions of their 3870 and new 4870's with a metal plate going along the GPU board, supposedly to prevent bending the board.

Or maybe my cards justl ike to bend









But as i've said this time its more of a precaution than a solution for the problem (and its not really a problem since i have a shorter PCB card ths time)


----------



## doat

@miloshs
Oh what is their DBA rate for the 140mm fans? My yate loons are 40DBA but i have silenced them to only hearing the air moving and having 3 fans that move 104CFM would help keep my temps down even more and once i clean up my cables it will be even more helpful.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
@miloshs
Oh what is their DBA rate for the 140mm fans? My yate loons are 40DBA but i have silenced them to only hearing the air moving and having 3 fans that move 104CFM would help keep my temps down even more and once i clean up my cables it will be even more helpful.

They are rated at 41dB... i guess it drops to around 23dB once 7V'ed. 140mm fans rock, they move much more air at slower speeds and provide less noise while running efectively like 120mm ones...

I wish i could have all my case fans 140mm...

Edit: Funny can't find them 1900rpm ones anywhere, all the retailers have 1200rpm'ers. I bought mine on newegg in august. Think they were ~15$, together with Silverstone FM-121B ~25$...

Edit 2: I lied... Maru's were ~9$ and Silverstone's were ~15$


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
They are rated at 41dB... i guess it drops to around 23dB once 7V'ed. 140mm fans rock, they move much more air at slower speeds and provide less noise while running efectively like 120mm ones...

I wish i could have all my case fans 140mm...

i can have all of my case fans at 140mm except the rear and maybe the front. Can you give me a link where i can buy those fans?


----------



## miloshs

You can have a look at FrozenCPU.com... But they are quite expensive (19.99$)... now i cant remmember if i bought mine for 9.99$ or 19.99$







...

If i remmember correctly i paid ~60$ for 2x140mm Scythe's, 1xSilverstone FM-121B, and Razer Diamondback Plasma Limited Edition







. I think i paid 15$ for my Razer... Lol, sold it two days ago for 41$









Edit: If you hurry Newegg.com has some open box 1900rpm'ers (9.99$)


----------



## doat

alright ill look around for them, thanks man rep+


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
You can have a look at FrozenCPU.com... But they are quite expensive... now i cant remmember if i bought mine for 9.99$ or 19.99$







...

If i remmember correctly i paid ~60$ for 2x140mm Scythe's, 1xSilverstone FM-121B, and Razer Diamondback Plasma Limited Edition







. I think i paid 15$ for my Razer... Lol, sold it two days ago for 41$









I know its the 1200RPM model but isnt this the same fan for half the price?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185079


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
I know its the 1200RPM model but isnt this the same fan for half the price?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185079

yea i just found that on newegg i found the high speed 1900rpm model for the same price. The problem is they are sleeve bearing.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
I know its the 1200RPM model but isnt this the same fan for half the price?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185079

Yup it is... i edited the previous post as soon as i found one on newegg








I also think if you can get the 1900rpm version since you can mod it to get lower speeds by just modifying the molex cable that came with it... You cant really mod the slower one to go faster. (actually you can, but its not as good as slowing them down)


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
yea i just found that on newegg i found the high speed 1900rpm model for the same price. The problem is they are sleeve bearing.

I have four of these fans. They have been serving me well for months now. Sleeve bearing or not, these fans are worth the money.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
I have four of these fans. They have been serving me well for months now. Sleeve bearing or not, these fans are worth the money.









what temps are you getting with your cpu? i have my q6600 clocked to 3ghz and im idl'ing around 35C sometimes 32C.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
I have four of these fans. They have been serving me well for months now. Sleeve bearing or not, these fans are worth the money.









+1


----------



## doat

ill buy 4 of these and keep my yate loons for backup. I will need a powerful fan for when i get my harddrives in to keep them cool. Can someone give me a guide or something on how to properly manage my cables behind the mobo with pics? I will also need another fan controller that supports at least 4 fans because if i am going to get these 140mm fans i want to control them and i only have a controller that supports 3 fans.

Anyone know if i can buy cable sleeves at a store like frys or something?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
what temps are you getting with your cpu? i have my q6600 clocked to 3ghz and im idl'ing around 35C sometimes 32C.

What are your ambient temps though?? At idle my CPU is usually 7-9C over ambient.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
ill buy 4 of these and keep my yate loons for backup. I will need a powerful fan for when i get my harddrives in to keep them cool. *Can someone give me a guide or something on how to properly manage my cables behind the mobo with pics?* I will also need another fan controller that supports at least 4 fans because if i am going to get these 140mm fans i want to control them and i only have a controller that supports 3 fans.

Anyone know if i can buy cable sleeves at a store like frys or something?

Take a look at my CosMod link in my siggy.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
What are your ambient temps though?? At idle my CPU is usually 7-9C over ambient.

how do i find out ambient temps? i use coretemp and realtemp sometimes my temps go from 35C to 32C for no reason.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
Take a look at my CosMod link in my siggy.

will do


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


how do i find out ambient temps? i use coretemp and realtemp sometimes my temps go from 35C to 32C for no reason.

will do


What I mean by ambient temp is the air temp in the room. (So either get a thermometer or read your thermostat.) This air is what you are using to cool your CPU.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I will also need another fan controller that supports at least 4 fans because if i am going to get these 140mm fans i want to control them and i only have a controller that supports 3 fans.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998038 Maybe?!









@Ramsey

-Nice UV paintjob on the fans








-Wicked job on the case management


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


What I mean by ambient temp is the air temp in the room. This air is what you are using to cool your CPU.


Oh







it is usually below 75F but when i see my temps reach right below 40C i drop it to 70F and my temps drop to 32C.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998038 Maybe?!










that is a bit expensive and i dont like the style of it, looks weird lol. I have found better controllers for less than that. Do i have to have the same brand or can i just use any brand controller?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998038 Maybe?!









@Ramsey

-Nice UV paintjob on the fans








-Wicked job on the case management










Thanks for the compliments man, I appreciate it alot. AND I will say that Kaze Master fan controller that you linked is the cat's meow. I would have gotten one for my rig if I didn't have a front door on my case.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


oh







It is usually below 75f but when i see my temps reach right below 40c i drop it to 70f and my temps drop to 32c.


lolz :d

@doat

U can use any fan controller, just be carefull when selecting since i read that some Zalman controllers work at 7V by default and u can adust speeds from 7V and under.... Scythe controller maybe looks wierd,but its nice... it even has a LED screen...
Which ones did you find?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


lolz :d

@doat

U can use any fan controller, just be carefull when selecting since i read that some Zalman controllers work at 7V by default and u can adust speeds from 7V and under.... Scythe controller maybe looks wierd,but its nice... it even has a LED screen...
Which ones did you find?


So far i found this thermaltek http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999137 but some reviews say it feels cheap which i don't really care about and this is the other one a sunbeam
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998808

@Ramsey77
I just looked through your cable management guide and really nice job and really gave me some good ideas, i have a dremel and i was thinking of making some slots at key points.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


So far i found this thermaltek http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999137 but some reviews say it feels cheap which i don't really care about and this is the other one a sunbeam
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998808

@Ramsey77
I just looked through your cable management guide and really nice job and really gave me some good ideas, i have a dremel and i was thinking of making some slots at key points.


The Rheobus for sure man. Those are solid controllers. They actually use potentiometers for the voltage drop.


----------



## miloshs

^ Exactly what i wanted to write, just a sec ago







. Go for the Sunbeam one...


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


The Rheobus for sure man. Those are solid controllers. They actually use potentiometers for the voltage drop.


sweet, i will put that on the list of possibles. I will continue searching for something as good and cheaper.


----------



## ChrisB17




----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
how do i find out ambient temps? i use coretemp and realtemp sometimes my temps go from 35C to 32C for no reason.

will do


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
What I mean by ambient temp is the air temp in the room. (So either get a thermometer or read your thermostat.) This air is what you are using to cool your CPU.

Only prob with this is if your T-stat is in another room. My T-stat is set for 68*f. Temps in my room are 70-71*f the only really good way to know is to measure with a digital thermometer near the intake for your case.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Only prob with this is if your T-stat is in another room. My T-stat is set for 68*f. Temps in my room are 70-71*f the only really good way to know is to measure with a digital thermometer near the intake for your case.

True. That is the most accurate way.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I got some before and after better cable management pics >.>
Before:



















After:





































I say I would give myself a 10/10 for effort and an 8/10 for the job.


----------



## Sullivan

I got a 7 and a 8 on this.... Sooo ya, try again. I have the same mobo as you...almost.
I went from this:










to this:


----------



## Lord Xeb

Still looks kick ass


----------



## Sullivan

Thanks, yours looks good, just need to fix some wires here and there.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yeah. but I would need to pull my mobo out again for that. I think I am going to keep it as is for now


----------



## Sullivan

Do you really need that e-sata pci thing? And I really don't like curly fry sata cables.

I have seen wonderful cable management done on a 300.


----------



## an51r

mah cables


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Do you really need that e-sata pci thing? And I really don't like curly fry sata cables.

I have seen wonderful cable management done on a 300.


I like my SATA cable management. And yes I do need the e-SATA pci thing. I use in computer repair and back-up of peoples systems. I run a small help shop from my house (get maybe 2-3 customers per week, but hey, it isn't too bad).


----------



## scottath

an51r - WOW - big enough case......
Looks average - but with the size i bet some cables wont reach if "managed" properaly


----------



## cs_maan

:swearing: I'm FRUSTRATED.

Guys, that split tubing wasted 5 hours of my life, trying to make it perfect.....to end up in me not liking it.

Here are the pictures....not many but, not worth it, trust me.

Here's a before shot, without video card. Looks better before than after







, its supposed to be the other way :swearing:.









Here's the PCI-E cables and the 20+4 pin cable with split tubing.









The back, tucking some cables around.









Then I had to redo it and got this, because my first plan required GIANT holes to be made, which I was not about to do. (maybe the tubing was too big)









And finally, I ended up RIGHT WHERE I STARTED....with a twist.

















5 hours...to get, WORSE cable management than when I started. Epic win.









Also, apologies for the dark pictures, I accidentally left the camera in candle light mode.


----------



## miloshs

Why i think it looks fine on pic no.4... just needs a little bit of extra touch and it will be fine. And seriously... kill that IDE DVD-RW









Just noticed this on your photo:










Remmember when we talked about bending VGA cards... Thats what mine didn't have







, and also it didn't have full size cooler like yours that makes it much sturdier and bend-resistant. Its possible that your 9800GT also had that metal piece on it to make it sturdier...

P.S. notice how a bit of Photoshop can enhance the photo...


----------



## doat

I am starting to get worried about my video card bending now lol but it seems solid and i think the casing on it prevents it from bending. I will re-do my wires today and take my time finding better routes and if necessary i will make adjustments on the mobo tray. If i have to make holes i will take progress pics too.


----------



## miloshs

Theres no way that monster will bend... it has a full PCB heatsink and the plastic casing... It can only happen on GPU's without a full PCB heatsink...

It might happen on cards like this one:









but highly unlikely on cards like this one:









but hey, everything is possible


----------



## doat

yea it is possible but i kind of bent a bit when i first got it and it did not bend at all so i think i am ok. Can't wait to get home and fix my cables.


----------



## miloshs

Let us see your rig, man... as soon as you do it


----------



## lsvtec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7* 
Here is my attempt at cable mgmt, with out doing too much of cutting holes and with the keeping the pwr supply upside down. All and all I think it is fairly decent apperance wise. So post now --> Rate rate rate !













































So what score does this get ? (waits







)

8/10

the wire loom looks alright...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Let us see your rig, man... as soon as you do it









i will post pics, hopefully i wont have to do any cutting but i need to buy more of those brass mobo support screws.


----------



## JMT668




----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Why i think it looks fine on pic no.4... just needs a little bit of extra touch and it will be fine. And seriously... kill that IDE DVD-RW









Remmember when we talked about bending VGA cards... Thats what mine didn't have







, and also it didn't have full size cooler like yours that makes it much sturdier and bend-resistant. Its possible that your 9800GT also had that metal piece on it to make it sturdier...

P.S. notice how a bit of Photoshop can enhance the photo...


I didn't even think its worth enhancing them, I was a bit angry at the moment lol. I'll probably redo it again, but that IDE cable is killer, its like the ugly duckling in my case.

Also, you're right, I've never had a video card that doesn't have that metal bracket on the side, even my 7900 had it lol.


----------



## miloshs

Lol i think only cheap arse Radeons dont have one (we can count out GPU's that aren't high-end)... the likes of HD3850,HD3870,HD4850... maybe HD4830...

Lower-End ones have no need for a good performing heatsink, hence they aren't that heavy...

I remmember my old 6800GS, and 7800GTX also had either a full PCB heatsink or a metal bracket on the side...


----------



## doat

how does my video card, BFG GTX 285 1gb stand up to the HD cards? i have always wondered how good is my card like in ranking is it the top 10 best cards or what?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
how does my video card, BFG GTX 285 1gb stand up to the HD cards? i have always wondered how good is my card like in ranking is it the top 10 best cards or what?

Pretty damn good IMO, I think they even smack around the 4870 X2 in some benchmarks, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*

how does my video card, BFG GTX 285 1gb stand up to the HD cards? i have always wondered how good is my card like in ranking is it the top 10 best cards or what?












*photo image courtesy of www.hardwarecanucks.com


----------



## doat

hahahahahahahah thanks


----------



## miloshs

Heres some ultimate cable managemet for you guys


















or do you prefer it like this










LOLZ


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Heres some ultimate cable managemet for you guys



















Is that metal thing on the bottom a giant heatsink?!


----------



## miloshs

Wouldn't know... it's not mine









Just a random photo on the web... Sure doesn't look like a heatsink to me...


----------



## KusH

its definitely not a heatsink lol ;-P but i will admit they did a good job on teh managements


----------



## cs_maan

LOL, it reminds me of a heatsink, not necessarily for motherboard components obviously







. Maybe for a giant electrical component maybe.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Is that metal thing on the bottom a giant heatsink?!


It could be, that metal thing could house some transformers or something. And yes, they do make heatsinks that big.


----------



## mind0uT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


or do you prefer it like this










LOLZ










I kinda like how this guy's trying his very best to manage his cables








He needs more zipties


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mind0uT*


I kinda like how this guy's trying his very best to manage his cables








He needs more zipties










Lol, at least the poor guy is trying


----------



## Frankie

Cant see it that good but its tidy apart from the top end which ill have to sort out lol


----------



## miloshs

Errrr 5/10? Does that sound good? You can actually see all your wires








I love tha neons tho... "its got potential"


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Errrr 5/10? Does that sound good? You can actually see all your wires








I love tha neons tho... "its got potential"









Dont sound good lol but i like to see some cables though


----------



## miloshs

That 24-pin mobo cable is killing you, 2+2-pin mobo too, molex too







... just show them behind the motherboard and it will be an 8/10


----------



## Frankie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


That 24-pin mobo cable is killing you, 2+2-pin mobo too, molex too







... just show them behind the motherboard and it will be an 8/10


huh?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankie*


huh?


Top area... green UV cable is mobo 24-pin (its 20-pin on your mobo) cable, thin pink UV cable that plugs into your mobo too is a 4-pin additional mobo cable (i acidentally said 2+2 and i meant 4+4 meaning that im not sure if your mobo has 8-pin or just the 4 pin connector)...

Let me put it this way:










Hope you don't get it like me thrashing your rig, but just me trying to help you manage your cables


----------



## Frankie

Oh i see what you mean now lol i tryed turning the hdd's aroud its a tight fit and the drives dont fit up to the screw holes properly =\\

I got a pic for you in a bit and you can green out whats messed up haha


----------



## Sullivan

@miloshs, can you do that for me?


----------



## doat

i have the same psu but my fan is facing downward is that good or bad?


----------



## Sullivan

Is your case open on the bottom? The PSU sucks air in, so, uh, I think its better upside down.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
Is your case open on the bottom? The PSU sucks air in, so, uh, I think its better upside down.

yea there is a place for the fan to intake but i dont feel that much air exhausting i just feel heat.


----------



## ericld

My Lian-Li.
Still planning out some mods. The next mobo and Phen II will be accompanied with a modular PS. Come up and over the backside with the case wires,and switch to SATA. Duct the front intake fan, taking the cfm's right to the chipset and the Zalman, and a black uv reactive paint job inside. I just ditched the lolly pop fan, cut a 90mm in the side panel cools down the ram.http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1238119524


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
yea there is a place for the fan to intake but i dont feel that much air exhausting i just feel heat.

then yes, you're good to go then. I have a antec 300 and i have my psu turned upside down (fan intake facing down) and i know that antec doesn't recommend it but it's a HX520watt and the thing runs as cool as a winter breeze.


----------



## repo_man

I take the hardware out regularly as i'm still modding the case for the 2009 Mod Comp, so it's not as good as it _could_ be. The top fan wires and the wires on teh left (CCFL temp wiring) are nasty, but you can see the jist of it.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
then yes, you're good to go then. I have a antec 300 and i have my psu turned upside down (fan intake facing down) and i know that antec doesn't recommend it but it's a HX520watt and the thing runs as cool as a winter breeze.

wait does the ehxaust from the big circle or the rectangle face part.


----------



## Frankie




----------



## doat

i dont even know what to say i don't even want to try to figure out where the cables go


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i dont even know what to say i don't even want to try to figure out where the cables go

Lmao


----------



## Sullivan

How is the antec spot cooler, is it quiet, and push good air?


----------



## doat

shouldnt i feel air moving out from my psu on the grill side? i think the fan isn't sucking much air


----------



## Xeroni

Lots of hard drives + mid tower case = mess.


----------



## akademiks

anyone have any tips for cable management on the antec 300? I have a corsair TX750W and the wires are a whore and a half to hide


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akademiks* 
anyone have any tips for cable management on the antec 300? I have a corsair TX750W and the wires are a whore and a half to hide









It's a pretty small case, just cut some holes near the bottom and sides of the motherboard tray, and route as much cables behind the tray as you can.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akademiks* 
anyone have any tips for cable management on the antec 300? I have a corsair TX750W and the wires are a whore and a half to hide









take a pic there should be slots in the mobo tray where you route them behind it.


----------



## ErBall

It's been a good while since I have posted my setup. Hope you like it.

The camera makes it look terribly dirty, its really perfectly clean.


----------



## doat

that is nice as hell man, very clean and shiny 10/10. I want to get a CM HAF 963 case but it is expensive $140 for refurb.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*



































It's been a good while since I have posted my setup. Hope you like it.

The camera makes it look terribly dirty, its really perfectly clean.


I have to say, that is really pleasant to look at 10/10, very nice job







. Also if you don't mind my asking, how did you mount the fans on the 5.25 bays? Zip tie perhaps, or different method? Again, very well done







.


----------



## doat

i need help on securing the cables in the back of my CM690, i am in the middle of re-doing my tuck and i got it all setup nicely just stuck on how to secure them in the back without causing an issue with putting on the side panel.


----------



## kurosu

"i need help on securing the cables in the back of my CM690, i am in the middle of re-doing my tuck and i got it all setup nicely just stuck on how to secure them in the back without causing an issue with putting on the side panel." -doat

Hey dude, just use zip ties and maybe tape! And to close the side panel, lean on it super hard!

I have the same psu and case as you and it is a pain to get all those cables in there. I just modded mine and did cable manegment and it still was a tight squeeze, I had to practically sit on the panel to get it shut!

Maybe I'll post a couple pics for rate my cables!


----------



## kurosu

ErBall, you get a 10/10!!! That looks great!


----------



## doat

that would really help for me to see how you did it, i am working on a way right now, i am stuffing most of the cables at the very bottom of the harddrive bay and using the bracket to keep to low so it doesn't mess with airflow.


----------



## kurosu

Rate me up Scottie!

This took so long to do (ie. paint, drill holes, etc.), and I think it turned out pretty good. Only downside is some of the cables are twisting pretty hard and putting pressure on the components (ie. 8-pin power connecter), also putting on the back panel was super hard! So, what 'yall think?!


----------



## cs_maan

7/10, interior paint looks good too







, lighting looks great too.


----------



## doat

looks good, i am almost done, just have to secure the cables in the back and then pic time.


----------



## doat

found a way to manage the wires, my bro has been taking shots while i was doing it and just wrapping up now.
UPDATE: IT IS DONE!!!!!! now it will not look pretty because since i have 2 more harddrives coming i did not fully tuck everything but it is a huge improvement. I decided to take out the 80mm fan that is on the right side panel to help cool the cpu i guess but the problem is since i cut out the grill for that the back of the mobo is exposed so i will put it back on tomorrow.
BEFORE:








AFTER:
















I also got rid of the fan controller which helped a lot because i could only have the wires hanging in the middle of the case so my fans are running full speed all the time now. This is the 80mm right side panel fan i was talking about, this is with the fan installed. It does seem to help because now my temps are 34C and before i started all this it was about 32C.









Oh and i got rid of those front plastic things that is in front of the front LED fan for better flow.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akademiks*


anyone have any tips for cable management on the antec 300? I have a corsair TX750W and the wires are a whore and a half to hide










Check my post a few pages back on my A300


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Check my post a few pages back on my A300










Thats effing amazing for a mid-tower, can't wait until mine arrives, gona be "fun" struggling with all the cable management


----------



## DJZeratul




----------



## arekieh

HOLY ****^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankie*




















rofl -10/10


----------



## scottath

Frankie: just watch that sata power cable - any of them touch and you have a dead HDD

DJZeratul: can we have a pic of the rest of your system - from your sig it must be a beast......


----------



## bad_haze

So what do you all think?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


Thats effing amazing for a mid-tower, can't wait until mine arrives, gona be "fun" struggling with all the cable management










Thanks! With a few strategic holes cut into the mobo panel, the A300 is _excellent_ for cabling. Although, it's pretty solid using the factory options without any cutting as well!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bad_haze*


So what do you all think?


7/10 You should try and hide that visible molex adapters.

This is about the best I can do with the Tsunami.


----------



## doat

that looks dam nice, a lot better than mine. My mobo tray doesn't have many slots where i can thread my cables through.


----------



## doat

im surprised nobody has said anything about my cables, it does look worse i moved the fan wires at the top right corner of the mobo and tucked it behind the mobo i moved a few cables so it looks a little better than it does in that pic, not having the side panel on makes it look worse.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


that looks dam nice, a lot better than mine. My mobo tray doesn't have many slots where i can thread my cables through.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


im surprised nobody has said anything about my cables, it does look worse i moved the fan wires at the top right corner of the mobo and tucked it behind the mobo i moved a few cables so it looks a little better than it does in that pic, not having the side panel on makes it look worse.


I give you a 7/10.

Cut some holes, other than that, I don't see much more you can do.
Those top fan wires look like they can be hidden.
That's the pains of a bottom mount psu IMO.


----------



## doat

yea i need to widen the hold right by the psu so i can put all the wires in there and cut some other holes for the 2 pci-e cables for my video card and others. Thanks.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*












Holy Smokes! What exactly are we looking at here? What kind of Raid setup is this??


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Frankie: just watch that sata power cable - any of them touch and you have a dead HDD

DJZeratul: can we have a pic of the rest of your system - from your sig it must be a beast......



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


Holy Smokes! What exactly are we looking at here? What kind of Raid setup is this??


check out this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...ml#post5833644


----------



## Ramsey77

+rep for having the most HD's in a rig I have ever seen. LOL Nice man.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramsey77* 
+rep for having the most HD's in a rig I have ever seen. LOL Nice man.









my bro and i want to use my old case and fill it with harddrives for HD streaming and storage but we dont have enough money for all the 1 TB drives lol.


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


my bro and i want to use my old case and fill it with harddrives for HD streaming and storage but we dont have enough money for all the 1 TB drives lol.


It was pretty expensive









As a DV editor, its a tax writeoff


----------



## arekieh

DV Editor???


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


DV Editor???


DV as in Digital Video from a DV camera

Its part of my job here at the university. And they dont give me enough space to store my stuff, so it becomes a business expense









I have like 3 jobs right now, 2 of them are web development jobs on contract, and the other is web development and DV editing and video streaming for online coursework here at San Diego State University. Without that space I cant archive my old footage... and without old footage I cant have a back catalog of clips to use when instructors ask for a specific lesson for their online coursework.


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Hey I have before and after pics. I spent some time today re-doing my case, and let me know what you all think. I am waiting to get my gtx 285 OCX, and my new HDD, so I will post back when I have those also.

Let me know what yah think.


----------



## Tator Tot

Jakethesnake011

8/10


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Nice thanks, any advice on what to do to make it better?


----------



## Ramsey77

If you were to reroute the gpu wires around the mb tray and out of the holes underneath it, it would be a solid 8.5 from me.

Edit: and rotate the bottom fans so that the wires exit towards the side panel instead of towards the back of the case.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


DV as in Digital Video from a DV camera

Its part of my job here at the university. And they dont give me enough space to store my stuff, so it becomes a business expense









I have like 3 jobs right now, 2 of them are web development jobs on contract, and the other is web development and DV editing and video streaming for online coursework here at San Diego State University. Without that space I cant archive my old footage... and without old footage I cant have a back catalog of clips to use when instructors ask for a specific lesson for their online coursework.


wow, buy me a couple TB harddrives and ill give you $100


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


wow, buy me a couple TB harddrives and ill give you $100










LOL its a tax write off, it still means i have to pay for the drives... ill be poor until april 15th of next year


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


LOL its a tax write off, it still means i have to pay for the drives... ill be poor until april 15th of next year










dammit


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


dammit


It was worth a try, I'll give you props for that.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


It was worth a try, I'll give you props for that.


how about some rep points? lol just kidding, thanks. +Rep for the buttload of harddrives.


----------



## DUNC4N

Just added a second Noctua 120, and 80, so might as well post it here.







Go easy on me


















I really need to get some 90 degree sata's, sleeve case cables, and add foam to the floor like i did to the sides.

Waiting till I get a i/o shield, and another part asus sells for this board. (It was open box btw)


----------



## Ryan3215

Well, its been a long time coming, ive probably spent a grand total of 8 hours on all these cables. I think i finally have them where I want them without cutting any holes. Ive posted older pics on this thread a while ago, and there is a huge difference. Please rate!


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


Just added a second Noctua 120, and 80, so might as well post it here.







Go easy on me


















I really need to get some 90 degree sata's, sleeve case cables, and add foam to the floor like i did to the sides.

Waiting till I get a i/o shield, and another part asus sells for this board. (It was open box btw)


eh i would say 5/10 try to hide all the psu cables into the hard drive/cd rom cages, or behind the mobo tray


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan3215*


Well, its been a long time coming, ive probably spent a grand total of 8 hours on all these cables. I think i finally have them where I want them without cutting any holes. Ive posted older pics on this thread a while ago, and there is a huge difference. Please rate!











































12/10 for no cutting







. GREAT JOB!

+1


----------



## Ryan3215

Thanks, as soon as i joined OCN i found this thread and i got so many great ideas and couldnt resist!


----------



## Slyr7.62

Ryan, super clean.
Last 2 rigs were rated so I'll reply to a couple 2 day old posts. Sorry for the delay.

Quote:



That is a *shroud on the hsf* fan, read it was *suppose to help with airflow*. I can't tell since 1. Can't get a program to give me an accurate temp reading on the processor. 2. Alot better airflow in this case from my old one.


I agree w/ bolded text. I say a shroud smoothens the airflow going through the heatsink. For CPU temps, you can maybe try coretemp and/or realtemp.
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I get your point but when youre having something like this
i doubt a second fan on the HSF would help that much.Those 140m's suck the hell put of the case!







altho i might be mistaken... never owned a tight spaced hsf before...


Hehehe, that's actually what I meant







. You don't really need a 2nd fan on your HR-01 Plus.


----------



## Monkey92




----------



## krnx714

10/10


----------



## blueblazer96

Still have some work to do


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueblazer96*











still have some work to do










6/10


----------



## Ryan3215

Monkey, i will give you a 9/10 just because i wasn't BLOWN away with your rig, but then again...I'm pretty conservative with 10s, nice camera BTW. Blue, I'd say 5/10 because it looks like you tried, just break out some zipties and bundle the cables together for a cleaner look instead of having them go every which way. Also, find a good spot for the molex-es in the bottom right.


----------



## Ryan3215

oh, and monkey, check this out

  
 



  



 
 should help with your HDDs, and get that much sought after 10


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan3215*


oh, and monkey, check this out 



should help with your HDDs, and get that much sought after 10










Dude, that's friggin sweet! I'm gonna go do that right now and take another pic



































!


----------



## miloshs

Okay, heres my updated rig...


















Just bear in mind that my CPU fan has 3 wires (fan-molex,potentiometer-fan and fan-mobo CPU connector... for speed monitoring)...


----------



## doat

Is that a CM690? How do you take out the harddrive bay thing? do you get better or same HDD temps if you move it up in the drive bays? Only problem is my mobo has the sata connections towards the bottom of the mobo, not like yours where its sideways.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Okay, heres my updated rig...


















Just bear in mind that my CPU fan has 3 wires (fan-molex,potentiometer-fan and fan-mobo CPU connector... for speed monitoring)...


8.5/10

maybe tape the little wires down with black electrical tape to blend in with the case?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Is that a CM690? How do you take out the harddrive casing? do you get better or same HDD temps if you move it up in the drive bays?


I removed it with the ghetto method - screwdriver and a hammer







...
temp of my HDD jumped from 25-31oC, but i still haven't installed a fan in front of it (when it was down it had a fan infront of it)...
And yep, thats my CM690...


----------



## Rick Arter

9/10 for miloshs


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I removed it with the ghetto method - screwdriver and a hammer







...
temp of my HDD jumped from 25-31oC, but i still haven't installed a fan in front of it (when it was down it had a fan infront of it)...
And yep, thats my CM690...


what do you mean a fan infront of it, how can you fit one there? btw 10/10 IMO.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


what do you mean a fan infront of it, how can you fit one there? btw 10/10 IMO.


My HDD is mounted in the purple area, and i need to mount a fan in the spot highlited as "2"...


----------



## doat

i see on the case that there are two blue LED fans one in the blue IN section and one in the yellow 2 section according to your pic but my case never came with the top fan only the bottom intake fan. How would you mount the fan and what is the biggest size you can put in there?


----------



## miloshs

zipties... they can do miracles if used properly


----------



## doat

ahh i think ill just leave the hdd bay because im getting 2 more drives and i want them spaced out.


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

hows mine?










any tip or suggestions to improve?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TeenAgeReneGade2316*


hows mine?
any tip or suggestions to improve?


8.5/10... pretty good, not much you can do there anymore


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

sweet







lol but for arguements sake







if theres not much more i can do...wouldnt that qualify for a 10?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TeenAgeReneGade2316*


sweet







lol but for arguements sake







if theres not much more i can do...wouldnt that qualify for a 10?










I guess... but i can't really tell you to move your cables 1cm left or right. The overall appeal is what gets you 10/10...


----------



## jaclipse

If you sleeved your cables that would give it a perfect score. Other then that, get rid of that plastic wire holder and you're done


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

lol







i see now!


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Dude, that's friggin sweet! I'm gonna go do that right now and take another pic



































!


Checkout this T-SATA 3x Splitter that's $5 from ppcs.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24067

I'm wondering if I'll end up w/ it or get a couple of these to make my sata 90Â° myself, plus I only have 1 HDD atm: Link http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17...Connector.html


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Checkout this T-SATA 3x Splitter that's $5 from ppcs.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24067

I'm wondering if I'll end up w/ it or get a couple of these to make my sata 90Â° myself, plus I only have 1 HDD atm: Link http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17...Connector.html

Yeah, when I tried making this my sata crimp connectors that I had lying around didn't cut the wire properly, so when I booted up they didn't power on. I had already been working a couple hours on it so I ditched the idea for now in favor of having my computer up and running







.

I'm kinda disappointed that the Ultra X3 doesn't have any right-angle sata connectors, the Corsair 1000W does







.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Remember, I gave you the DIY sata link from FrozenCPU not because ppcs doesnt have it, just simply because for me @ least the shipping is $2 difference.


----------



## Fossil

So with the addition of my new beefier power supply, I took the time to cut out a small bit of the back panel and do some cable management. It may not look like much, but trust me when I say it is LOADS better. Mainly the cluster of crap that was up top and running down the side of the motherboard is no longer there. My fan up front panel really helps the PC breath now.

Before









After


----------



## miloshs

Not bad given the before/after photos... still lots room for improvement..

Just tell me one thing.. why did you change your 9700NT cooler to regular copper one?


----------



## ericld

OK, here are some before and after pics. What do you think?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Not bad given the before/after photos... still lots room for improvement..

Just tell me one thing.. why did you change your 9700NT cooler to regular copper one?


Because the aluminum one was a 9500.


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


Remember, I gave you the DIY sata link from FrozenCPU not because ppcs doesnt have it, just simply because for me @ least the shipping is $2 difference.


Can you link me to the "diy sata"?


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Because the aluminum one was a 9500.










They're both aluminum


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


They're both aluminum










Umm.. the NT is nickle-plated copper. I own a 9700NT and I can tell you that is definitely not aluminum.


----------



## Rick Arter

Here is a pic of my hardware inside my Aerocool ExtremEngine 3T Case:


Here is my GF computer after installing everything minus the IDE DVD Burner:


Not bad considering both cases have no room for wire management.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Can you link me to the "diy sata"?


From Performance PC's: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1220

From FrozenCPU: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17...Connector.html

Take a look @ this time(not money) saving device. From P-pcs, the molex to triple T-sata(90Â° Sata) splitter.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24067

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*


Not bad considering both cases have no room for wire management.


True, not bad @ all.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


From Performance PC's: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1220

From FrozenCPU: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17...Connector.html

Editing my post, wait 1 min for another link to something.


***, how do u make a sata cable?


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


***, how do u make a sata cable?


Uploading pics as I type this, will edit this post in a few minutes. Also, the term I'd use is mod, to be more specific than "make"(a sata cable)







.

Edit: Work to do, have to answer later.

Edit 2: Getting authors permission to post link to certain how-to guide.


----------



## cr1

I finally got around to cleaning-up the cables, a before and after...









*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


***, how do u make a sata cable?


Lets just say its not as easy as making a molex...from what it looks like. I've been wondering on this too though.

@cr1, Nice job for A900 cable management. You should take a dark pic of your setup.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog*


Umm.. the NT is nickle-plated copper. I own a 9700NT and I can tell you that is definitely not aluminum.


I've owned a 9500 and a 9700NT, they are the same. The fins on both are aluminum, the heatpipes and base are copper, the only difference between the normal ones and the NT is that the NTs are nickle plated. Don't believe me? Call Zalman and ask them yourself or sand down the edge of one of the fins on both heatsinks.


----------



## doat

the problem with psu's mounted on the bottom is that you will always see the cables, i like cases where the psu is ontop and there is a shelf up here so you can hide them easily. I need to widen my hole in the mobo tray so i can put all the cables through it.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
the problem with psu's mounted on the bottom is that you will always see the cables, i like cases where the psu is ontop and there is a shelf up here so you can hide them easily. I need to widen my hole in the mobo tray so i can put all the cables through it.

Yup but PSU's on the bottom get fresh air all the time, and top-mounted ones get in-case hot air all the time. You can imagine the horror of the PSU if the person has the PC on 24/7 and playing games or doing some nasty encoding all day with an OC'd CPU... Big difference (long-term) when your PSU get 20oC intake vs 35oC intake....


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Yup but PSU's on the bottom get fresh air all the time, and top-mounted ones get in-case hot air all the time. You can imagine the horror of the PSU if the person has the PC on 24/7 and playing games or doing some nasty encoding all day with an OC'd CPU... Big difference (long-term) when your PSU get 20oC intake vs 35oC intake....

in my old case the psu was on top and it didn't seem to effect temps much but when i had that case i wasn't worrying about temps at all. Also with my psu now on the bottom i don't feel much air exhausting from it at all, is there a way i can monitor my psu temps?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
in my old case the psu was on top and it didn't seem to effect temps much but when i had that case i wasn't worrying about temps at all. Also with my psu now on the bottom i don't feel much air exhausting from it at all, is there a way i can monitor my psu temps?

Buy a temp probe in a hardware store,preferably one with an LCD display... and shove it nicely into your PSU - aviod fans







... But honestly i don't think its necessary... its not going to die on you one way or the other.. its just a hypotetical discussion







..

Im sure some one here can tell us whats the top temp a PSU can work at without having a long-term negative effect...


----------



## doat

I dont think its overheating because i got so much cool air moving in my pc with my yate loons but i am just worried that i dont feel air exhausting from the back of it.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I dont think its overheating because i got so much cool air moving in my pc with my yate loons but i am just worried that i dont feel air exhausting from the back of it.

Thats probably cuz its not hot, and the fan doesn't need to spin like crazy


----------



## Slyr7.62

*cr1*, from what I can see you get an 8/10 for the after pic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Lets just say its not as easy as making a molex...from what it looks like. I've been wondering on this too though.

Sata (*power*) cable modding isn't as difficult as some may think. Well, not talking about the end connector anyways. I'd like to link you to a how-to guide for modding/sleeving a (PSU) sata cable.

Pre-Post edit: Confirming authors permission before posting link to the guide.

Here's a P-pcs molex to Triple Sata 90Â° power plitter cable http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24067


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
the problem with psu's mounted on the bottom is that you will always see the cables

not necessarily. It's easy to use tape or a fabbed piece of metal to cover the cables coming directly out of the PSU, before said cables go through a hole in a mobo tray.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Yup but PSU's on the bottom get fresh air all the time, and top-mounted ones get in-case hot air all the time. You can imagine the horror of the PSU if the person has the PC on 24/7 and playing games or doing some nasty encoding all day with an OC'd CPU... Big difference (long-term) when your PSU get 20oC intake vs 35oC intake....

I have the solution for top-mounted PSU's. Cut a hole in the top of the case for the PSU to draw fresh air.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Im sure some one here can tell us whats the top temp a PSU can work at without having a long-term negative effect...

Everyone should realize it depends on the PSU. Some are rated/certified to work well around the 50-60Â°C range while others can't function(aren't certified to work) above 25Â°C. I'd say I'd want to keep all of my PSU's temps under 40Â°C if I could help it. Closer to 30-35Â°C would be good though.


----------



## UkuleleGod

here is mine, i think it is alright for no modding to the case. Soon I want to paint it black and do some cable management holes. 
until then, this will do.


----------



## scottath

7.5
IDE cable = eyesore
Rest isnt that bad - even how it is atm


----------



## doat

they have cd/dvd drives with sata right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


they have cd/dvd drives with sata right?


Yeah.


----------



## bluedevil

Here is my case currently....
























__________________


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Here is my case currently....
























__________________

10/10 from me, that is awesome looking.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*


10/10 from me, that is awesome looking.










9/10 there are still def some cables visible but it's very clean and a great setup


----------



## doat

very blue, 9/10, the crazy tubing kills it for me.


----------



## manushranz

My new case shiped yesterday....CM storm sniper.

Wil be doing more cable management in the weekend when my xigmatech fans and UVccl lights arrive








Attachment 103718
Attachment 103719
Attachment 103717
Attachment 103716


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manushranz*


My new case shiped yesterday....CM storm sniper.

Wil be doing more cable management in the weekend when my xigmatech fans and UVccl lights arrive








Attachment 103718
Attachment 103719
Attachment 103717
Attachment 103716


8.5/10 very nice looking setup, and a nice case too







.


----------



## Maverick_i7

First time building a comp... did the best cable management I could, but couldn't relocate the power cables for my SLI'd 260s. No flashy lights for me.


----------



## Rick Arter

Maverick I7 8/10

That PSU is a bear to manage cable you did good no other place to put the PCI-E leads?


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Here is my case currently....
























__________________

10/10 I say for as much as you got in the case.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maverick_i7* 
First time building a comp... did the best cable management I could, but couldn't relocate the power cables for my SLI'd 260s. No flashy lights for me.











how is that V8 doing what kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## danz2097

i really miss having a windowed case


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manushranz* 
My new case shiped yesterday....CM storm sniper.

Wil be doing more cable management in the weekend when my xigmatech fans and UVccl lights arrive








Attachment 103718
Attachment 103719
Attachment 103717
Attachment 103716

lol @ apple logo on psu


----------



## Maverick_i7

@ Rick Arter: Thanks! No joy with the pci-e leads... what you see there is the full length, and with the placement of the jacks on the 260s, there is no other way to route them... :sad_panda:

@ doat: V8 is doing good. First off, I'm stock-clocked until I learn a bit more, so I'm not sure how much overhead I have. However, running Crysis Warhead @ 1920x1200 for an hour or so my CPU and MoBo hover right around 50C. Video cards range anywhere from mid-50C to mid-60C. At idle everything is <40C.

*Sorry if this is OT, not sure how strict you guys are.*


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maverick_i7* 
@ Rick Arter: Thanks! No joy with the pci-e leads... what you see there is the full length, and with the placement of the jacks on the 260s, there is no other way to route them... :sad_panda:

@ doat: V8 is doing good. First off, I'm stock-clocked until I learn a bit more, so I'm not sure how much overhead I have. However, running Crysis Warhead @ 1920x1200 for an hour or so my CPU and MoBo hover right around 50C. Video cards range anywhere from mid-50C to mid-60C. At idle everything is <40C.

*Sorry if this is OT, not sure how strict you guys are.*

You have quite a bit of overhead with the V8









4.0 GHz 24/7 stable









Also, I never got the point of someone being chastised for going "off topic"... don't conversations lead to other, more complex subjects over time? Why can't someone ask a question that may be off topic without making a whole new thread?


----------



## Maverick_i7

DJZeratul, great info thanks! 4.0GHz would be really nice... I just need to find the time to go through the process of trial and error.


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danz2097*


i really miss having a windowed case


buy a modded panel.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danz2097*


i really miss having a windowed case


Mod yourself a window man







, its really easy.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Mod yourself a window man







, its really easy.


Yeah... cut,sand,slap ds tape, slap window.... voila youre done


----------



## danz2097

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Mod yourself a window man







, its really easy.


Thats been on my to-do list for some time.







I wonder how much louder my pc would be with half of its sound dampening being replaced with a window.


----------



## doat

@ Maverick, that seems higher than my temps, my idle temps right now are 35C and the room is hot for me when i turn on the ac it will get down to 28C. When i have the ac on and i play crysis on max at 1680 X 1050 resolution and my cpu temps reach 50C maybe 52C but my cpu is overclocked as you can see and my video card nears 70C which is normal max temp. Kind of strange how i am getting lower temps than you lol, maybe it is because of my 4 high speed yate loons?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danz2097* 
Thats been on my to-do list for some time.







I wonder how much louder my pc would be with half of its sound dampening being replaced with a window.

I really doubt it would be significantly louder so as to be annoying, but that depends on how the rest of the case is dampened.


----------



## Maverick_i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


@ Maverick, that seems higher than my temps, my idle temps right now are 35C and the room is hot for me when i turn on the ac it will get down to 28C. When i have the ac on and i play crysis on max at 1680 X 1050 resolution and my cpu temps reach 50C maybe 52C but my cpu is overclocked as you can see and my video card nears 70C which is normal max temp. Kind of strange how i am getting lower temps than you lol, maybe it is because of my 4 high speed yate loons?


A true idle would give me 35C core and low-30C MoBo temps... not far off from yours. Web browsing as I'm doing now yields a good 39C/39C.

My case currently has one 12cm intake and two 12cm exhausts, along with each 260 fan running 60%. I'm adding another 12cm intake to the front of the case ASAP, just needs some fab work. Oh, and my apartment is usually ~22C in the New England climate.


----------



## texaspaid

Had the chance to snap some pics when I put the new CPU on. Let me know what you guys think, how I can improve. I look at mine and think it's organized then look and some other people in this thread and you can't even see cables.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


Had the chance to snap some pics when I put the new CPU on. Let me know what you guys think, how I can improve. I look at mine and think it's organized then look and some other people in this thread and you can't even see cables.




























That's actually pretty well organized, it just needs a few holes on the mobo tray.

7/10 from me.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maverick_i7*


A true idle would give me 35C core and low-30C MoBo temps... not far off from yours. Web browsing as I'm doing now yields a good 39C/39C.

My case currently has one 12cm intake and two 12cm exhausts, along with each 260 fan running 60%. I'm adding another 12cm intake to the front of the case ASAP, just needs some fab work. Oh, and my apartment is usually ~22C in the New England climate.


you live in England? cool i've always wanted to go there. Anyway back on topic, do you mean 120mm fans? I got 4 120mm and 120 in the front for my harddrives and when i game i turn up my cpu and video card fan speeds to like 90%


----------



## Bindusar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danz2097*


Thats been on my to-do list for some time.







I wonder how much louder my pc would be with half of its sound dampening being replaced with a window.


Actually, as long as you don't have more holes (assuming for fans) in the plexi as the metal did you will actually be more quiet. The plexi will be less prone to vibrate and transmit sound than the original metal. But then this a modding question and therefore a thread hijack! My apologies guys.


----------



## Maverick_i7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
you live in England? cool i've always wanted to go there. Anyway back on topic, do you mean 120mm fans? I got 4 120mm and 120 in the front for my harddrives and when i game i turn up my cpu and video card fan speeds to like 90%

Actually, that's _New England_... the north-east corner of America. The state of Massachusetts to be more specific.

Yes, 12cm fans are 120mm fans... same thing.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maverick_i7* 
Actually, that's _New England_... the north-east corner of America. The state of Massachusetts to be more specific.

Yes, 12cm fans are 120mm fans... same thing.

Oh lol, i am used to seeing MMs instead of CMs.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspaid* 
Had the chance to snap some pics when I put the new CPU on. Let me know what you guys think, how I can improve. I look at mine and think it's organized then look and some other people in this thread and you can't even see cables.



























really rare to see a tj03, i had one once and loved it to death.

Really classy case.


----------



## doat

what is that SLI bar going across the two video cards?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


what is that SLI bar going across the two video cards?


That's the SLI connector, which enables SLI mode.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


That's the SLI connector, which enables SLI mode.


oh


----------



## Karlz3r

Here are mine


----------



## doat

that is really nice management there, 10/10


----------



## gunzkevin1

Here's mine And a clean desk is nice imo


----------



## kimosabi

Up for critique people!


----------



## KusH

kimosabi very nice indeed... 10/10 but where the hell is your harddrives lol


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


kimosabi very nice indeed... 10/10 but where the hell is your harddrives lol


What? I need harddrives?







Nah, they're down below.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


really rare to see a tj03, i had one once and loved it to death.

Really classy case.


Thanks man, I also love mine. I was thinking about changing to something else but couldn't bear to let go of it. I really wanted a window so I actually just purchased the side panel with window OEM I found it after alot of searching. It's on it's way with a cathode so I can show her off.


----------



## Takkei

Really nice Kimosabi, I love the way you worked those white cathodes in , with the sexy TJ07.







10/10 from me.


----------



## cs_maan

gunzkevin1 - 9/10 good looking setup







.

kimosabi - 10/10 wow that looks really neatly cramped







.


----------



## Sullivan

I did a little tidying up, with a new sata power cable I bought, which reduces all my sata psu cable mess. I plan on doing reversed hard drives, which will clean up almost all my mess. Also, I have a antec spot cooler, that I just picked up, I just sleeved it, where should I put it?










I am thinking on my GTS250 when I get it. I went from this:










To this:


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


gunzkevin1 - 9/10 good looking setup







.

kimosabi - 10/10 wow that looks really neatly cramped







.


thanks, sorry about the blurry pictures didnt notice until after i posted them.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Sullivan said:


> I did a little tidying up, with a new sata power cable I bought, which reduces all my sata psu cable mess. I plan on doing reversed hard drives, which will clean up almost all my mess. Also, I have a antec spot cooler, that I just picked up, I just sleeved it, where should I put it?
> 
> 10/10 soley on the fact that you did that in an antec 300. Those cases are so freaking small. Gj


----------



## cs_maan

Sullivan that looks really good, nice job 8.7/10.

You can put that spot cooler over your NB to give it some extra air.


----------



## Sullivan

gunzkevin1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sullivan*
> 
> 
> I did a little tidying up, with a new sata power cable I bought, which reduces all my sata psu cable mess. I plan on doing reversed hard drives, which will clean up almost all my mess. Also, I have a antec spot cooler, that I just picked up, I just sleeved it, where should I put it?
> 
> 10/10 soley on the fact that you did that in an antec 300. Those cases are so freaking small. Gj
> 
> 
> lol thanks, its actually antec 900, but still about the same size.
> 
> EDIT: And remember, this is was I ORIGINALLY CAME FROM!!!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ect-900-a.html


----------



## Sullivan

edit: delete double post please.


----------



## kev_b

Go easy on me, this is my first build.


----------



## Sullivan

I am going to have to give you a 10/10 for your first build, great job man!


----------



## Tator Tot

9/10, I can still see wires but its really good.

the neon lime mesh is annoying though.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Sullivan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1*
> 
> 
> lol thanks, its actually antec 900, but still about the same size.
> 
> EDIT: And remember, this is was I ORIGINALLY CAME FROM!!!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ect-900-a.html
> 
> 
> lol woops, the inside is the same as the 300 i guess, now that its the 900 its a 9/10 mu ha ha ha ha


----------



## Sullivan

gunzkevin1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sullivan*
> 
> 
> lol woops, the inside is the same as the 300 i guess, now that its the 900 its a 9/10 mu ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## neDav

Reworked the "Work Horse" it's got a new owner.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


Reworked the "Work Horse" it's got a new owner.


10/10... superb... just great


----------



## kev_b

neDave, let me guess what your fav color is.
Very nice!!


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
10/10... superb... just great









Thanks...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
neDave, let me guess what your fav color is.
Very nice!!

lol, Nah, it's for a friend, he has a company where the colors are Red/Black.
I want to change the fans though, the Coolermaster fans I have are brighter and quieter.


----------



## cs_maan

neDav 10/10


----------



## ErBall

I call this my glamor shot. I pretty much love it. I spent a good half hour cleaning the case, and reworking some wiring. 









I also got an antec 1200 drive cage and two lian-li drive bay covers, and modded my fan controller. 









I'm pretty pleased with how it looks, and now 100% of my intake is filtered, so it should stay relatively clean.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


I call this my glamor shot. I pretty much love it. I spent a good half hour cleaning the case, and reworking some wiring. 









I also got an antec 1200 drive cage and two lian-li drive bay covers, and modded my fan controller. 









I'm pretty pleased with how it looks, and now 100% of my intake is filtered, so it should stay relatively clean.


Pretty good, 9.5/10


----------



## krnx714

nice 10/10


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Pretty good, 9.5/10










Your the first person ever to not give me a 10.


----------



## SSE4.1

Damn Sweet!
10.5/10


----------



## neDav

Thanks cs maan, and all you other guys, along with my g/f, your opinions matter most to me.

ErBall, can we get a pic with the side off, your rig is looking ultra clean.


----------



## miloshs

@ErBall

10/10 mate.... awesome cabling


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


Your the first person ever to not give me a 10.


i give you a 9/10 HA!! j/k 10/10 that is very nice man


----------



## rammunition

my case is a mid tower case, bear that in mind, also i have lots of cables and stuff in a small space










surly a 10/10


----------



## doat

well at least you have a modular psu, if i had that i would be able to hide all of my cables completely. I give you an 8/10. I also have a mid tower but i dont have many slots to route my wires and i need to make one slot bigger to fit all the cables.


----------



## miloshs

@rammunition

i give you 7/10 and thats just cuz you have kick ass OCZ ram modules :thumbs:

You should try and reverse your HDD's to hide those sata power and data (lo it rhimes







) cables.


----------



## doat

lol miloshs hahaha


----------



## Sullivan

would 36" sata cables be too long? Im debating 36" or 24".


----------



## reberto

Kind of a rush job (the 4 PCI-E power cables really show that it was). And no, I can't get rid of that floppy drive power connector that runs to my sound card, I kinda need it for you know, hearing stuff


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Kind of a rush job (the 4 PCI-E power cables really show that it was). And no, I can't get rid of that floppy drive power connector that runs to my sound card, I kinda need it for you know, hearing stuff










9/10, solely for that connector, otherwise you did a great job with that p180.


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
well at least you have a modular psu, if i had that i would be able to hide all of my cables completely. I give you an 8/10. I also have a mid tower but i dont have many slots to route my wires and i need to make one slot bigger to fit all the cables.

That is why we have power tools, what they don't provide for use, we make. I put about 8 holes in the one I did on page 576. It's a Systemax case, so you know it wasn't designed for cable management.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
9/10, solely for that connector, otherwise you did a great job with that p180.

Unless I get a new sound card, that connector has to stay


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
would 36" sata cables be too long? Im debating 36" or 24".

Get the 36" you can always hide the extra, you cant however add length.


----------



## neDav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rammunition*


my case is a mid tower case, bear that in mind, also i have lots of cables and stuff in a small space


You should try a case like this on for size. The butterfly has since flown away, I have a CoolerMaster V8 now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


You should try a case like this on for size. The butterfly has since flown away, I have a CoolerMaster V8 now.











hehehe my board wont even fit in there. micro micro atx


----------



## scutzi128




----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*












What kind of camera took that picture? The lighting is beautiful.


----------



## scutzi128

sony dsc-h9 on a tripod


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
sony dsc-h9 on a tripod

LOL....we have the dsc-H3 and it takes good pics as well. Was that on auto settings or what?


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 









9/10nice


----------



## scutzi128

The camera was on manual settings. The cables are routed to be out of view of the window so they look better with the side on.


----------



## total90

mine here


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *total90*


mine here




















8.5/10 from me. Get some sound dampening pad for the bottom to cover up the tape and it's an easy 9.5


----------



## doat

is it worth putting a extra fan on a heatsink? I have 2 spare CM stock fans and the fan on my heatsink is 89cfm so would putting the CM fan as exhaust on the heatsink help or slow down the flow?


----------



## Enigma8750

Enigma 0009c is born.. 
Rate my cables......please..


----------



## thumbhammer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Enigma 0009c is born..
Rate my cables......please..



















The second pic is amazing to look at. I give you a 9.9/10.


----------



## doat

I installed my new sunbeam fan controller and the LEDs are very bright but they match my case and power led.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









I would like to know how you are getting this Green/Orange lighting going on.

I want something similar.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


I would like to know how you are getting this Green/Orange lighting going on.

I want something similar.










green tube on the bottom red/orange on top of rom bays.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Dr.Zyklon

poor attempt at "managing" lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
poor attempt at "managing" lol










no too bad but get rid of the ducktape!







hmm that looks alot like my case except for the MB tray.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


get rid of the ducktape










Agreed.


----------



## doat

does putting electric tape around the cpu cooler fan and heatsink help? I thought of doing that to kind of focus the airflow but i thought it would help cool more of the heatsink.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
does putting electric tape around the cpu cooler fan and heatsink help? I thought of doing that to kind of focus the airflow but i thought it would help cool more of the heatsink.

I wouldn't do it, you would just be restricting heat dissipation that way, just because air doesn't flow through certain areas, doesn't render them useless.

You could give it a shot but I doubt it will improve anything, it would most likely make things worse.

That's my opinion though, since I haven't tried this I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I wouldn't do it, you would just be restricting heat dissipation that way, just because air doesn't flow through certain areas, doesn't render them useless.

You could give it a shot but I doubt it will improve anything, it would most likely make things worse.

That's my opinion though, since I haven't tried this I can't tell you for sure.

well it will only block heat dissipation for that small area, ah screw it i don't feel like taking out the mobo and everything. My temps are nice and low anyway so i guess it won't make a difference.


----------



## .Style

Lol you guys gonna slaughter me for this..Lol I really cant be arsed to do cable management...


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well it will only block heat dissipation for that small area, ah screw it i don't feel like taking out the mobo and everything. My temps are nice and low anyway so i guess it won't make a difference.


Back in the day I used duct tape at the end of my Zalman CNPS9700 to direct the air into the exhaust fan. It ended up making the temps worse. What you are actually doing is restricting the air from moving the heat away from the edges of the heatsink, so the heat "pools" up where the tape is. as cs_maan said, it blocks the heat from being dissipated. In order to cool a heatsink fin effectively, air has to move and cause friction, so leaving it in a pocket where it cant get out actually increases the temperature of the moving air, which in turn gives you worse temps.


----------



## .Style

hehe added moar hard drives!!!


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

haha nice orange cables, and btw i had to use ducktape, ran out of black electric tape at 12 at night


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


hehe added moar hard drives!!!


Glad to see the Boys in Blue making their appearance, you in the RAF?

Nice setup too


----------



## Rian

Ok so not PERFECT, but hey, im 14 and im a boy, Tidy isnt my thing but hey, Rate, Please?


----------



## doat

did you put tape around your heatsink?


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Glad to see the Boys in Blue making their appearance, you in the RAF?

Nice setup too










No, (I'm only 17) they came to my college for some recruitment, and gave away free stuff


----------



## Dylan

Needs a new case, and a lot of work.


----------



## Xandax

Finished my cable management tonight... What do you guys think?


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10

Sleeve those two bottom wires. Black. And you will be solid 10/10


----------



## Slyr7.62

*Xandax*, 9.9/10 until you sleeve those 3 power/fan wires.







to another Ultra PSU owner. Now if only my X-Finity had black instead of Silver power cables.


----------



## K092084

Added another 9800gx2 to the rig.









Wires at the bottom are to a 120 fan I have blowing on the video cards. Its just temporary until my new higher cfm fans comes in.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xandax*


Finished my cable management tonight... What do you guys think?





























In order to hide those front panel connectors what I did was I ran them UNDER the mobo itself, like behind the PCB, and then through the hole.  It hides them so you can barely see them at all, and you don't need to sleeve.

After that I'd give you a 10/10.


----------



## reberto

People are being wayyyyy to generous with the 9.5+ ratings here


----------



## ErBall

I hate antec 1200 and cm690 owners, it takes them like 5 seconds to make really good cable management.

I had to work REALLY hard to make mine look as good as it does.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
I hate antec 1200 and cm690 owners, it takes them like 5 seconds to make really good cable management.

I had to work REALLY hard to make mine look as good as it does.

Hey man its not THAT easy







. It took me 2 to 3 hours to get mine managed the first time, and about 5 hours the second time and its still pretty narsty to my standards







.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


I hate antec 1200 and cm690 owners, it takes them like 5 seconds to make really good cable management.

I had to work REALLY hard to make mine look as good as it does.


it's not that simple, some modification is needed with the CM690 unless you don't have as many cables as i do.


----------



## slim123

Here is mine...










*Below:

This seems to be the problem area!*










What can i do to improve it you think?

Slim123


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slim123*


Here is mine...










What can i do to improve it you think?

Slim123


If you cut holes in the motherboard tray, you can hide literally almost all of those cables that stretch across its surface.

8.9/10, because it still looks really clean, but will look 10/10 if you do as I mentioned.

EDIT: I definitely underestimated the size of that case xD, you might need some extensions, but hopefully not. Also try and tuck those cables near the HDD's away.


----------



## doat

if i had some extensions i could completely hide all of my fan wires but i need them to run exposed to reach my fan controller. I say 8/10 because i think it is hard to hide everything with water cooling.


----------



## AS4S Luke

hey guys heres my first build. not very tidy but i did what i can with this poorly laid out motherboard!!! i'll buy some cable sleeves when i get the opportunity.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AS4S Luke*


hey guys heres my first build. not very tidy but i did what i can with this poorly laid out motherboard!!! i'll buy some cable sleeves when i get the opportunity.


7/10, solely for that 24 pin. 
/shakes fist at

Ouch at where that 24 pin is located, I never understood what the eff is the point in putting it there.

I specifically looked for a motherboard with a properly placed 24 pin, before I made my choice on the one I have now, good thing I didn't accidentally buy one with such weird placement.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Added another 9800gx2 to the rig.









Wires at the bottom are to a 120 fan I have blowing on the video cards. Its just temporary until my new higher cfm fans comes in.

Run that cpu cable behind the mobo, 8/10 I know how hard it is to hide 4 pci-e connectors.

BTW where is the psu?


----------



## doat

wow 10/10 that looks nice, is that the optimus prime symbol on your heatsink? That is really nice man


----------



## bluedevil

Nicely done grunion. Makes me want to powdercoat my CM590 this summer.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Run that cpu cable behind the mobo, 8/10 I know how hard it is to hide 4 pci-e connectors.

BTW where is the psu?


Its a thermaltake mozart tx case so the psu is on the back side of the case:


----------



## AS4S Luke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


7/10, solely for that 24 pin. 
/shakes fist at

Ouch at where that 24 pin is located, I never understood what the eff is the point in putting it there.


i know, it is a joke. i am in the middle of looking for a new motherboard, but i'll probably wait till the am3 ones are a bit cheaper.
i'll make sure its laid out properly as well, that cable is such a let down everytime i look into my case!


----------



## cs_maan

Here is my newest attempt, RATE MY CABLES GO!!


----------



## doat

did you modify the mobo tray so you can hide all your cables? Can you please take a pic of the otherside because i need to get my case to look like that.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


did you modify the mobo tray so you can hide all your cables? Can you please take a pic of the otherside because i need to get my case to look like that.


Sure thing, here it is.
Hope this helps, all the cuts are marked with electric tape.


----------



## doat

wait how did you get the power connector to the mobo through the small hole?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


wait how did you get the power connector to the mobo through the small hole?


I pulled it through before I put the motherboard down, then I screwed the motherboard on top of it.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I pulled it through before I put the motherboard down, then I screwed the motherboard on top of it.


isn't the connecting part larger than the hole? it goes through the small circle hole right?
EDIT: Nvm i was looking at the wrong hole lol


----------



## cs_maan

LOL yeah its the bigger hole near the edge of the motherboard tray, the other smaller holes are for the power button leads, and PCI-E cables/sata.


----------



## doat

I always knew i would have to cut into the tray but i just held it off until i knew exactly where to do it. Thanks for the help, +rep.


----------



## curly haired boy

i can finally post my cable management on my sig rig.









keep in mind this is an UNMODDED (cept for the removing of the front fan grills) antec 300


----------



## fraudbrand




----------



## stumped

you guys are forgetting to rate the person above you before you post (not that you're supposed to double post. you need to rate above computers and then post your pics after you rate)

@curly haired boy: nice job, looks clean, for what you have to work with, i'd say about an 8/10.

@fraudbrand: i'd say you need to clean up cables just a bit more in the upper right hand corner. 7/10


----------



## Lige

Well, stumped didn't post a picture, so I can't rate anyone.







So... 0/10

Sorry, best picture I could get at such an awkward angle. My PC isn't at eye level.

Attachment 104594


----------



## Tator Tot

@ GHO
8.7/10

PSU looks sloppy


----------



## EricM9104

GH0, 8/10

Here's my new rig... Getting a new case eventually.



Click for full.


----------



## cs_maan

Would anyone like to rate mine, on the previous page







?

I haven't got a solid rating yet.







(Nobody rated me before either)

@EricM 7/10
@GH0 8.4/10


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Would anyone like to rate mine, on the previous page







?

I'd give you 9/10 for cable management... Painting it black (on the inside) would help manage cables a lot...

MAybe you should reroute that back exaust fan to the back of the motherboard and hook it up through a molex connector... My back and top fans are connected behind the mobo with molex connectors and its cool...

You can fit probably 4-5 connectors behind the tray, together with bunch of PSU cables and 4-5 sta power connectors


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I'd give you 9/10 for cable management... Painting it black (on the inside) would help manage cables a lot...

MAybe you should reroute that back exaust fan to the back of the motherboard and hook it up through a molex connector... My back and top fans are connected behind the mobo with molex connectors and its cool...

You can fit probably 4-5 connectors behind the tray, together with bunch of PSU cables and 4-5 sta power connectors









Thanks







.

Wait you mean put the 120mm rear exhaust...behind the motherboard???
Its too big isn't it.









I just figured out what you meant, yeah I need to order an extension and I will do that







.
I have the TriCools tucked on my top 5.25 bay on top of the DVD drive.


----------



## Bindusar

cs_maan...9.5/10

Paint and like colored sleeving goes a long way to camouflage cables so they don't stand out


----------



## cs_maan

I agree, I will be painting the case as soon as the weather warms up, I hate this stupid Chicago weather, its warm one week, and the next it snows







.

As for the sleeving, I'm going to pay a visit to Fry's and see if they have good heat guns since I know for sure they have TONS of sleeving stuff there, its ridiculous, they practically have a section dedicated to cable management.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I agree, I will be painting the case as soon as the weather warms up, I hate this stupid Chicago weather, its warm one week, and the next it snows







.

As for the sleeving, I'm going to pay a visit to Fry's and see if they have good heat guns since I know for sure they have TONS of sleeving stuff there, its ridiculous, they practically have a section dedicated to cable management.

Just use a lighter or good hairdryer for the shrinkwrap.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Just use a lighter or good hairdryer for the shrinkwrap.

Will it work as well? Won't it damage my cable, especially if I use a lighter?


----------



## Lige

Yeah, the PSU cables are the hardest thing to hide, and I don't feel comfortable modding them. They are not the correct length so I can't route them behind the tray like the others.

Eric, 2/10, atleast try routing cables behind things, or cut a hole in the case to poke things through.


----------



## Bindusar

It'll work fine, just keep the flame moving...don't hold it in one spot because it will singe or burn the shrinkwrap

Off Topic...are you in Chicago proper or the burbs?

Back on topic...you can also use a heat gun used for taking up linoleum tiles or a monokote heat gun which you can get at a local hobby shop that carries RC planes and building supplies.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


It'll work fine, just keep the flame moving...don't hold it in one spot because it will singe or burn the shrinkwrap

Off Topic...are you in Chicago proper or the burbs?


I'm in the burbs







.

And thanks guys you saved me some money there, I didn't want to have to buy a heat gun JUST for sleeving.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I'm in the burbs







.

And thanks guys you saved me some money there, I didn't want to have to buy a heat gun JUST for sleeving.

No Prob. personally I use my propane torch but I would not recommend it unless you are used to shrink-wrapping.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 









Just re-wired


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 









I say 5.5/10.
There could be a lot more done to hide those cables, it looks a bit sloppy.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*












Run that 24pin behind the MoBo tray 4 sure.


----------



## dasparx

Mine's so damn aweful..









Case is WAAAAAAY to small (P3 era black miditower)
Also, the geminii in combination with my ram sucks, the ram is too high so my geminii is mounted wrong.
Also, old pic is old, cable management is still as sucky XD


----------



## Monkey92

6/10 for taking a pic xD.


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
6/10 for taking a pic xD.

Well, i seriously can't do any better with this little space, cant hide cables behind tray because there's none







.

Next week i'll be getting a secondhand beaten up Sonata II , see if i can fix that sucker up.


----------



## Alwinp

I might do cable management when my casemod is ready and done.
Altho I doubt the space between the mobotray & back plate is big enough.

But i might be able to force my cable's through them.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


I might do cable management when my casemod is ready and done.
Altho I doubt the space between the mobotray & back plate is big enough.

But i might be able to force my cable's through them.


Just make sure you *DON'T* paint it and THEN cut, if you plan on it anyway.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


I say 5.5/10. 
There could be a lot more done to hide those cables, it looks a bit sloppy.


It will be re-done again today, i got some cable sleeving and Im getting zip ties


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Just make sure you *DON'T* paint it and THEN cut, if you plan on it anyway.


The case already has holes made for management (At least I think so)
And yes, i'm gonna paint the inside white or black =)


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


It will be re-done again today, i got some cable sleeving and Im getting zip ties


Looking forward to it


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


The case already has holes made for management (At least I think so)
And yes, i'm gonna paint the inside white or black =)


Black! Black black black.
White... well,  
That's just not right. You'd notice the cables even MORE than you would on a black background, unless you've got some super ninja cable sleeving plans in the works...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Black! Black black black.
White... well,  
That's just not right. You'd notice the cables even MORE than you would on a black background, unless you've got some super ninja cable sleeving plans in the works... 










Or if you get white cable sleeving







, OR if you do UV cables and UV stuff, you could write with invisible marker on the white, and when you turn on the UV you go


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


i can finally post my cable management on my sig rig.









keep in mind this is an UNMODDED (cept for the removing of the front fan grills) antec 300










I never mod my cases...







so what's with the point in "keep in mind"...


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Or if you get white cable sleeving







, OR if you do UV cables and UV stuff, you could write with invisible marker on the white, and when you turn on the UV you go










That's exactly what I meant by super ninja cable sleeving


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Black! Black black black.
White... well,  
That's just not right. You'd notice the cables even MORE than you would on a black background, unless you've got some super ninja cable sleeving plans in the works...










Well, the outside of the case is black already, I was rather thinking about white so it would stand out, and not be one solid color.

And yes, I did plan on sleeving the cables (after, since I dont know how) with white cable sleeve. Altho I haven't found any place yet to buy it (I'm not from the US)

But we'll see, I first have to clean it up and sandpaper the whole mess.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
I never mod my cases...







so what's with the point in "keep in mind"...

300s Look 100% better if you cut CM holes. Remove fan grills, and do some work on them.

I've modded a few, mine is still un-touched though.


----------



## savagebunny

All done, I sleeved the CPU/Exhaust/Intake fan/PowerSW/HDD LED/Reset SW wires and used many zip ties


----------



## urgrandpasdog

dasparx, I can't even see your cables behind that HSF









savagebunny 8/10, looks much better now.


----------



## doat

i want to flip my psu so the fan can get some air but then my cables would be more exposed since they would be on the opposite side and closer to the side panel. Should i do it anyway?


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Just finished re-spray, window mod and rewire the whole thing!
No bull**** neon or led light. Just straight quality so hope fully im getting atleast 9


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
Just finished re-spray, window mod and rewire the whole thing!
No bull**** neon or led light. Just straight quality so hope fully im getting atleast 9

























Let me see a straight on, as in the HDD's, ODD's, and stuff.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Let me see a straight on, as in the HDD's, ODD's, and stuff.


Staight on


----------



## Tator Tot

9.9/10

Sleve the 24pin, and 8pin cables and you are solid. Maybe that bottom connector as well.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


9.9/10

Sleve the 24pin, and 8pin cables and you are solid. Maybe that bottom connector as well.


Yea.. sucks abit that the sleve for the 24/8 pin cable stops couple cm before the plug...


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


Staight on



















Very sexy looking 10/10 for overall appeal, but raw cables only 9.5/10 at this point.

BTW nice pictures.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Very sexy looking 10/10 for overall appeal, but raw cables only 9.5/10 at this point.

BTW nice pictures.


Thank you









By the way theres an IDE cable in there too


----------



## scottath

BANDIT_COROLLA: that is the best P1** i have ever seen.....
10/10


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

More pic here if you wanna see 
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...thread-15.html


----------



## Monkey92

Grrr I wish FedEx would get here with my sata cables so I can complete my awesome cable management. I'm shooting for an EASY 10/10







.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Grrr I wish FedEx would get here with my sata cables so I can complete my awesome cable management. I'm shooting for an EASY 10/10







.


I want your CPU cooler! give it to me now!


----------



## carayan

First attempt at management!!
(with a stock,crappy HP case)

What a mess...









Empty. It's smaller empty then I orignally thought..









Finished Management.









I think it was a success. 
CPU temps dropped like crazy.

Before Idle: 50-51c. Before Load: 65-66c

After Idle: 45-46c After Load: Haven't tested it yet. I'd put it at 60c?

Rate mee!

P.S Any tips as to what else i can do?


----------



## Jason4i7

I know there is still room for improvement, but for right now, this is how it stands. I might work on it some more this Monday. You cant blame me, I have only owned my dremel for 3 days. Also, its going to be so much more fun when I add my water cooling. You should see the plans I got for that.

more shots


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

For some reason the Cosmos looks boring to cable manage...
keep in there.


----------



## Rick Arter

6.5/10-On the Cosmos

Just got my BIOSTAR back and spent 4 hours doing cable management not done yet got front mostly done will upload a pic in morning its 6 am almost got to get some sleep.


----------



## rammunition

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carayan*


First attempt at management!!
(with a stock,crappy HP case)

What a mess...









Empty. It's smaller empty then I orignally thought..









Finished Management.









I think it was a success. 
CPU temps dropped like crazy.

Before Idle: 50-51c. Before Load: 65-66c

After Idle: 45-46c After Load: Haven't tested it yet. I'd put it at 60c?

Rate mee!

P.S Any tips as to what else i can do?


considering you have a crappy HP case, and that they are small but contain a mountain of cables. im gonna give you a 9.9 out of 10 as you have better cable management than my HP cased rig(not my sig)


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rammunition*


considering you have a crappy HP case, and that they are small but contain a mountain of cables. im gonna give you a 9.9 out of 10 as you have better cable management than my HP cased rig(not my sig)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


People are being wayyyyy to generous with the 9.5+ ratings here


----------



## usapatriot

Here's mine right now, my case is rather small and does not have many holes to sneak cables through.


----------



## miloshs

OMG check out the location of the 24-pin connector on the mobo







SUKZ!!!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


OMG check out the location of the 24-pin connector on the mobo







SUKZ!!!


You have no idea how much that bothers me when I see the 24-pin at that spot, it drives me nuts. The guy who designed it was obviously in it for the money rather than making a well laid out motherboard







:swearing:


----------



## carayan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rammunition*


considering you have a crappy HP case, and that they are small but contain a mountain of cables. im gonna give you a 9.9 out of 10 as you have better cable management than my HP cased rig(not my sig)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*













C'mon, it was pretty good!


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
For some reason the Cosmos looks boring to cable manage...
keep in there.

You should see what Im going to do when I add water. Something major is going to change... I hope you enjoy when I do get it finished.

And I will agree with you, it's not the most mind bending to do, its already pretty well done with minor modifications. But has potential for those willing to CUT...


----------



## Monkey92

I hope fedex delivers tomorrow, I'm getting sick of waiting to do my mods...


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carayan*


C'mon, it was pretty good!


It was 5.5, maybe 6 worthy. 9.9? No. Not even close.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


You should see what Im going to do when I add water. Something major is going to change... I hope you enjoy when I do get it finished.

And I will agree with you, it's not the most mind bending to do, its already pretty well done with minor modifications. But has potential for those willing to CUT...










Please don't put som nasty fool's NEON crap in there will ya.


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Please don't put som nasty fool's NEON crap in there will ya.










No my water cooling kit. I'm researching pumps at the moments, I already know the CPU waterblock. Danger dens MC-TDX. Still looking into heater cores and other appendages. Any suggestions would be great. Ill take any suggestions that are valid. Also some good 140mm fans would be great too. I need 4 of them for the case. But no, I'm not going crazy with neon, I think black lights fit my personality better.


----------



## CatTech

I suppose usapatriot was the last person to post a shot, so I'll rate that cable management job.

6.5/10

The use of a drill, some gromets and/or c-channel would help a lot. It looks like you still have some good play in those cables/wires, so they could be routed behind the motherboard tray and through some holes.

I just finished a minor case mod/overclock project with my Thermaltake Armor which included cable management. I haven't completed the worklog yet, but I do have some before and after pictures on the cable management.

Before:
Attachment 105120 Attachment 105121

After:
Attachment 105126 Attachment 105127 Attachment 105128

They aren't very good pictures, but it shows what was done. I'll get some better pictures though. The inside of the case is so dark now I have to use the flash, but then the flash reflects on the paint... My camera skills are lacking apparently.

EDIT: I changed the 'after' pictures to some that were a bit better.


----------



## Sullivan

This is what I currently am at, I am getting my new GFX on Wednesday:


----------



## kurosu

Cat tech, I give you a 9/10, that looks really good!


----------



## Tator Tot

Cattech - 9/10 good job

Sullivan - 8/10, not bad, a little fuggly though.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CatTech*


I suppose usapatriot was the last person to post a shot, so I'll rate that cable management job.

6.5/10

The use of a drill, some gromets and/or c-channel would help a lot. It looks like you still have some good play in those cables/wires, so they could be routed behind the motherboard tray and through some holes.

I just finished a minor case mod/overclock project with my Thermaltake Armor which included cable management. I haven't completed the worklog yet, but I do have some before and after pictures on the cable management.

Before:
Attachment 105120 Attachment 105121

After:
Attachment 105126 Attachment 105127 Attachment 105128

They aren't very good pictures, but it shows what was done. I'll get some better pictures though. The inside of the case is so dark now I have to use the flash, but then the flash reflects on the paint... My camera skills are lacking apparently.

EDIT: I changed the 'after' pictures to some that were a bit better.


Well, I WOULD give you a 10/10, but my case (the last pics I took), which was about that same quality, earned me a 9/10, so that's what I'll give.

Do something with that fan cable? wire over your HSF.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hiding wire in an Antec 900 takes a dremmel and precision. You have both.

8.5/10 my friend. Nice job. Love the black 90 degree Satas.









The reason i Giged you on your points is that you could have run that CPU wire under the board


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Lol you guys gonna slaughter me for this..Lol I really cant be arsed to do cable management...










__________________


What were you thinkin....
What were you thinkin....

stinks 2/10


----------



## -Muggz-

Here's mine...


----------



## Neeyucka

Nice Muggs 8/10 !

Here's mine...





Duct Tape FTW... and yes I know i forgot to put back in the PCI-E cable







I noticed once I booted back up











and a complimentary kitty picture : my kitten Buttons


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

10/10 for the cat
7/10 for the computer.... you could do so much better, try flipping the harddisk backward etc...


----------



## Neeyucka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
10/10 for the cat
7/10 for the computer.... you could do so much better, try flipping the harddisk backward etc...









I never thought about flipping the hard drives, thanks ! I tried my best with my case... it has zero options for hiding cables. There is no gap by the cluster of cables in the middle next to the mother board so i'm stuck with leaving them there


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neeyucka*









I never thought about flipping the hard drives, thanks ! I tried my best with my case... it has zero options for hiding cables. There is now gap by the cluster of cables in the middle next to the mother board so i'm stuck with leaving them there










tip1: heres a quick guide i wrote up about hiding the CPU fan cable have a look
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post5645546

tip2: use ALOT of zip tie


----------



## Neeyucka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


tip1: heres a quick guide i wrote up about hiding the CPU fan cable have a look
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post5645546

tip2: use ALOT of zip tie










Thanks I think i'm going to go do this


----------



## Monkey92

Yay FedEx finally came!

Check it out, look in my sig for the whole process.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Yay FedEx finally came!

Check it out, look in my sig for the whole process.











YOU sir! is getting 12/10 +rep!

looks so damn good i cannot see anywhere that can be improve!


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


YOU sir! is getting 12/10 +rep!

looks so damn good i cannot see anywhere that can be improve!


Thanks







!


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Thanks







!


Hey how good are those 9700 CPU cooler? im looking for an upgrade really soon and need something that looks good


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


Hey how good are those 9700 CPU cooler? im looking for an upgrade really soon and need something that looks good










The 9700 isn't good at all for the price, but would probably work OK on a dual core CPU.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


Hey how good are those 9700 CPU cooler? im looking for an upgrade really soon and need something that looks good










Well it does look pretty, but it's pretty expensive for the performance you get. I would go with a Xigmatek S1283 Dark Knight for $40 at Newegg. That's a really nice bang-for-buck cooler.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Yay FedEx finally came!

Check it out, look in my sig for the whole process.



















man very







10/10


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*









man very







10/10


Nice thanks!

I was hoping I would get an easy 10/10, it looks like I succeeded







.


----------



## bizlebee

boo ya ^_^


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bizlebee* 
boo ya ^_^










8/10, need to clean up those HDD wires







.


----------



## CatTech

The case looks great Monkey92.

I agree, if you clean up those HDD cables, I would rate it a 9/10, for now 8/10.

Also, thanks to those that rated and commented on my cable management job. I'll get the HSF cable tucked away somewhere.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Nice thanks!

I was hoping I would get an easy 10/10, it looks like I succeeded







.


Well deserved. That's an excellent job.


----------



## doat

that is very nice man.


----------



## awdrifter

Just for ****s and giggles, here's my cables.


















Yes, I know it's ****, but I run open side panel all the time, and I dust my comp every 2-3 months, so there's no problem with cooling.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Yay FedEx finally came!

Check it out, look in my sig for the whole process.











Outstanding job, 10/10 easily







.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Just for ****s and giggles, here's my cables.


----------



## B-roca

lol


----------



## cs_maan

My eyes are infested with cables





















.

.1/10 for picture







.

Lol, oops I don't know why I quoted.


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks, I was expecting to get negative scores for it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay next shot.. Rate my Cables.




























Not my sig rig.. This is the Honda Music edition. Basic internet, basic onboard video.. using the 780 GXE AsRock board and a 7750 dual core processor, 4 gigs of ram and a X-Fi gamer feeding klipche TXH certified speaker system. Its for rocking the house down.


----------



## doat

that is a weird layout, everything is upside down lol.


----------



## Silent Nemesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


that is a weird layout, everything is upside down lol.


Upside down case = Right side up videocard (if using one.. he's not but anyway)

More heat dissipation as the heat of the video card can rise easier and..

I don't know I'm just guessing.









7/10 because I just don't like the fact that the cables aren't like straight, they go every way.. if that makes sense. just my opinion, better than mine though e_e


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent Nemesis*


Upside down case = Right side up videocard (if using one.. he's not but anyway)

More heat dissipation as the heat of the video card can rise easier and..

I don't know I'm just guessing.









7/10 because I just don't like the fact that the cables aren't like straight, they go every way.. if that makes sense. just my opinion, better than mine though e_e


i see what you mean by the heat rising to the empty space up there but with my case and all the fans i got the heat is being sucked out, i have 2 fans exhausting air from my heatsink plus the fan that is actually on the heatsink.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I don't see a vid card.


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
I don't see a vid card.











I may be wrong, and pray that i am.... but on board video.....







... anyone....







.... hello.... is this mic on.....


----------



## doat

it says in his sig rig that he has a saphire 4870X2....maybe his sig rig is another pc? Who on this forum seriously runs onboard video? lol that would probably seem like you are stuck in the 80s hahaha.


----------



## fcky529

after redoing the cables









...but seriously, here's mine. It's dusty as all hell(it lives in the garage) I do have some work to do, most of the cables are too short. I had them all at the correct length for my old case.


----------



## fcky529

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


that is a weird layout, everything is upside down lol.


ATX mobo in a BTX case. Correct me if I'm wrong. but it's about time to shut down and clean out all my dust...


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Just for ****s and giggles, here's my cables.


















Yes, I know it's ****, but I run open side panel all the time, and I dust my comp every 2-3 months, so there's no problem with cooling.


faints..... .5/10 and thats just for posting the pic...

mine











with the side pannel on it doesnt look anywhere near as bad


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Just for ****s and giggles, here's my cables.

Yes, I know it's ****, but I run open side panel all the time, and I dust my comp every 2-3 months, so there's no problem with cooling.


First clean up the case by removing the LED fan. that will give you +2
so far it's 1/10


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Just for ****s and giggles, here's my cables.

Yes, I know it's ****, but I run open side panel all the time, and I dust my comp every 2-3 months, so there's no problem with cooling.



Are there harddrives in there?








Is that fan hooked on with...twisted wire?









Clean it up!


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Are there harddrives in there?








Is that fan hooked on with...twisted wire?









Clean it up!










Yes, the fans are just hanged with twisted wires.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


First clean up the case by removing the LED fan. that will give you +2
so far it's 1/10


The fan came with the case, and I don't have another 120mm fan to replace it. So I don't really want to remove it.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Just for ****s and giggles, here's my cables.


















Yes, I know it's ****, but I run open side panel all the time, and I dust my comp every 2-3 months, so there's no problem with cooling.

I'd give it a 7/10

lol yeah right


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks.

D'oh, white texts.


----------



## Psycho666

Unl33t = 6/10, those rolled cables can be hidden









and here is mine...please be gentle


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


Unl33t = 6/10, those rolled cables can be hidden









and here is mine...please be gentle










I'd say 8/10. I mean, you've got a 295, you've got 2 HDD's, and you've got an internally mounted radiator. You did a pretty good job with the amount of stuff you got in there.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


Unl33t = 6/10, those rolled cables can be hidden









and here is mine...please be gentle










Now hold on 6/10?

I say 8.5/10, for what you've done that looks really neat, including the loop too







.


----------



## 500sd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


Unl33t = 6/10, those rolled cables can be hidden









and here is mine...please be gentle










wow your rig looks sick!!
good cablemanagement for the amount of stuff you have in there
9/10.


----------



## Dylan

I wish I had a shorter scsi cable









...yes its a server


----------



## KusH

dylan 1/10


----------



## Neeyucka

I frown upon you Dylan 1/10


----------



## el gappo

0.5


----------



## 500sd

0/10 not even worth posting lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


I'd give it a 7/10

lol yeah right



Tough crowd.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neeyucka* 
I frown upon you Dylan 1/10


Its a 4ft scsi cable, gimme a break.









I'll tinker with it some when I get home, and post some pics of the " improved" cables


----------



## UkuleleGod




----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Tough crowd.


Lol yup







.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 









6/10 or 7/10 for the cables, but 10/10 for the cool looking factor







. Wow, epic UV.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:











6/10 or 7/10 for the cables, but 10/10 for the cool looking factor . Wow, epic UV.
If Disney made a Computer it would look like that .... 8/10


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 









I just cant rate it. Because if the cables were not out in the open the wow factor would not be so prevalent. But 10/10 for UV goodness.


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
If Disney made a Computer it would look like that .... 8/10

Sigged


----------



## Enigma8750

Anyone got a firehose.. this board is a little dusty..
Really, you could get sick upgrading that board.

Take it to the local mechanic and let them blow it out with an airhose.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









Anyone got a firehose.. this board is a little dusty..
Really, you could get sick upgrading that board.

Take it to the local mechanic and let them blow it out with an airhose.

Good grief, I don't think I've seen so much dust in a case before.


----------



## rmss




----------



## Tator Tot

8/10


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
8/10

Eh, I'd give it a 5/10, the top part looks good, but then as you look down







. Snakes in a case. Tuck those behind the motherboard tray







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Eh, I'd give it a 5/10, the top part looks good, but then as you look down







. Snakes in a case. Tuck those behind the motherboard tray







.

To me, the first 1-8 points are for functionality. The last 2 points are for astetics.

And those wires to not hinder anything, nor do they block air flow at all. So its a solid 8.


----------



## stargate125645

Bear in mind that I have 5 HDDs, and ODD, and 8 fans all running in this case before you rate my cables. You can see the sleeving work I've done in my Project Nighthawk work log (link in signature).

Overall view of case and cables:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3436402108/
Close-up of PSU/HDD area where the cables management masterpiece really takes place:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3436402116/
And behind the scenes:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3436402114/

You can click on the "all sizes" button to see a bigger view, but the image will be rotated 90 degrees.


----------



## thumbhammer

8/10 Stargate


----------



## doat

that is nice 8/10, you could hide that long black cable. I need to get some cable sleeves so it will look a lot better.


----------



## -Muggz-

Well here's mine!


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-muggz-*


well here's mine!











7/10.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-muggz-*


well here's mine!











8/10







.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thumbhammer*


8/10 Stargate


How is it only 8/10?!?!


----------



## pchitti

So I started reading this thread today and now I have rewired my entire box...
Before
http://img8.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=picture002ifp.jpg

After
http://img9.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0043jpl.jpg


----------



## P?P?!

6/10


----------



## Dylan

I'd wire mine better, But I don't have the option to shut it off at the moment


----------



## BlueLights

Heres a quick pic of my tower, could be a bit neater but considering none of the 6 120mm fan cables can be seen, I'm happy with it. Yay for SATA. Finally got rid of IDE =D


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Heres a quick pic of my tower, could be a bit neater but considering none of the 6 120mm fan cables can be seen, I'm happy with it. Yay for SATA. Finally got rid of IDE =D


I like the lighting.

Ill give it a 7/10


----------



## CatTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
Heres a quick pic of my tower, could be a bit neater but considering none of the 6 120mm fan cables can be seen, I'm happy with it. Yay for SATA. Finally got rid of IDE =D

Lots-o-blue.

I will give the cable job a 6/10. There are still a lot of options to hide more cables in that case.

EDIT: It does look like your 24pin is in a terrible place on your motherboard. I hate it when companies release poorly designed boards like that. I'll change it to a 7/10.


----------



## BlueLights

Thanks =D it could definately be a bit neater if I were to do a better job on the Sata wires, and yeah, worst placement ever for the 24 pin =\\ kinda wish I would have noticed before I went with the P5Q, but oh well, I managed =)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Thanks =D it could definately be a bit neater if I were to do a better job on the Sata wires, and yeah, worst placement ever for the 24 pin = kinda wish I would have noticed before I went with the P5Q, but oh well, I managed =)


you could get an extender and run it behind the MB to the top and then strait down. It would not be as noticeable that way.


----------



## rmss

Hi guys I improved my cables management since the last time.


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8, sleeve the fan wires and get a black SATA cable and it will look perfect.


----------



## CatTech

@rmss - 9.5, nice job!

I have a quick update due to the feedback I got in my first post a few days ago. I can't seem to hide the rear exhaust fan cables (red and black wires), but I did hide the CPU fan cable a bit.

Before:









After:


----------



## el gappo

ur computer isnt plugged in m8. lol nice job. ermmmmmm 8


----------



## Hawk8808

Hey everyone just thought i would drop in nand join the ratings, let me know what you think


----------



## SSE4.1

8.5/10. I'm not really sure what else you could do to make it better.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatTech* 
@rmss - 9.5, nice job!

I have a quick update due to the feedback I got in my first post a few days ago. I can't seem to hide the rear exhaust fan cables (red and black wires), but I did hide the CPU fan cable a bit.

9.9/10, just sleeve it and its a perfect 10/10, for both even







.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmss* 
Hi guys I improved my cables management since the last time.









9/10, that sata power connector is bad looking, as well as the sata cable.


----------



## Hawk8808

9/10! its hard to really hide everything in the 690 unless i started drilling, and i got lazy, lol but thanks guys for the rating, much appreciated!


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*


9/10! its hard to really hide everything in the 690 unless i started drilling, and i got lazy, lol but thanks guys for the rating, much appreciated!


I'd drill, it's worth it. Plus you learn some stuff, and a 10/10 to boot







.


----------



## Hawk8808

Thanks alot Monkey! Much appreciated, btw you have one bad*** rig yourself, nice work, i plan on eventually modding my case more just not sure what i want to do with it, nor do i see a WC setup in my future. and thanx to everyone for the ratings, all of you also have some very nice rigs and should be proud of them


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*


Thanks alot Monkey! Much appreciated, btw you have one bad*** rig yourself, nice work, i plan on eventually modding my case more just not sure what i want to do with it, nor do i see a WC setup in my future. and thanx to everyone for the ratings, all of you also have some very nice rigs and should be proud of them


Heh thanks, well, let me show you my first post in this thread, to demonstrate where a little cutting gets you:










To this:


----------



## cs_maan

Monkey, I have to say that's really impressive, 10/10 again from me







.
I noticed you didn't keep your CCFL's, is this for the sake of cable management?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Monkey, I have to say that's really impressive, 10/10 again from me







.
I noticed you didn't keep your CCFL's, is this for the sake of cable management?


Hehe, well, I've learned a few things as you can see. If you look in my cable management log you'll see that I have 2 12" CCFL's, instead of 2 4inchers. I learned how to hide things better







.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Hehe, well, I've learned a few things as you can see. If you look in my cable management log you'll see that I have 2 12" CCFL's, instead of 2 4inchers. I learned how to hide things better







.


See, rating well deserved







.

I can't even tell they are there.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


See, rating well deserved







.

I can't even tell they are there.










NINJA LIGHTS!









The only thing that gives one of em away is that white cable on the HDD cages, but you can't see that with the side panel on.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*









NINJA LIGHTS!










Question though, where the heck did you hide the inverter, I didn't see it in the thread in your sig, I think thats the hardest part of hiding cables from CCFL's.

Did you just put it near the top in the 5.25 bays?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Question though, where the heck did you hide the inverter, I didn't see it in the thread in your sig, I think thats the hardest part of hiding cables from CCFL's.

Did you just put it near the top in the 5.25 bays?

I put it on the back, extension cables help.

















it's a mess back there!

Both the CCFL cables are going through that top hole I drilled.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
I put it on the back, extension cables help.

















it's a mess back there!

Thanks, definitely will add this to my cart, for when I order my UV stuff.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Thanks, definitely will add this to my cart, for when I order my UV stuff.









Yeah, those cables are nice, definitely quite useful.


----------



## M1ah

heres mine still need to do some sleeving.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m1ah*











heres mine still need to do some sleeving.


9/10


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*









NINJA LIGHTS!









The only thing that gives one of em away is that white cable on the HDD cages, but you can't see that with the side panel on.


i'm trying to hide some 10cm cathodes in my haf but its hard to find a place to put them because there is mesh everywhere


----------



## pez

Finally got around to fixing up my new setup and making it look neat. Here we go:


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
finally got around to fixing up my new setup and making it look neat. Here we go:

7.5/10


----------



## squall325

how's this? what's my score?


----------



## KusH

3/10 @ Squall325

Didn't try to hide any of the cables







It's not really cluttered just isn't neat or anything


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


how's this? what's my score?










?? That's not the Antec 300. Where's the 300 rig?


----------



## asdf002

mine?
before...








after...








need to either
1) make a new hole for pcie cable for video card
2) move video card up so that pcie cable can come out through bigger hole


----------



## squall325

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


?? That's not the Antec 300. Where's the 300 rig?


the 300 rig is at my house.









also i cant hide the stupid mobo power cable and the graphics cable at the back of the case, its too short. while the other cables were at the back tho. cant seem to find a way to hide the IDE cables.

actually using a centurion 5 for that rig. i dont wanna do any mods for cable management, just plain old wire isolating.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asdf002* 
mine?
before...








after...








need to either
1) make a new hole for pcie cable for video card
2) move video card up so that pcie cable can come out through bigger hole

9.5/10. Very nice job, just need some sleeving and other goodies and you'll be good to go.


----------



## ErBall

I saw a rocketfish, and had to post mine.
old hardware, better wiring









new hardware, so so wiring:


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erball* 
i saw a rocketfish, and had to post mine.
Old hardware, better wiring









new hardware, so so wiring:









9.5/10.


----------



## cs_maan

^ Agree







9.5/10


----------



## asdf002

nice rocketfish case! hahaha. my psu hole is a lil high


----------



## Wiremaster

Alright guys, tear me apart. What can I do? My case makes me sad.


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

Drill holes if you can.

Also, next time, take pictures when it is off, so we can see your insides better.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Alright guys, tear me apart. What can I do? My case makes me sad.


Best advice I can give you is start making holes in the motherboard tray and rout cables behind it







.

7/10 though for now. You can easily make it 10/10 with a few hours work and some sleeving







.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


8/10

Drill holes if you can.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Best advice I can give you is start making holes in the motherboard tray and rout cables behind it







.


So literally drill it, or use a dremel? Also, will a well-filed and sanded edge still cut a cable?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


So literally drill it, or use a dremel? Also, will a well-filed and sanded edge still cut a cable?


You can use a dremel, drilling is easier for some, but not everyone has a drill. So if you have a Dremel, go for it.

As for the wholes, if you do not have C-channel, you can always sand + glue the edge.

Though, if you sand well enough, your cables should be fine.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


So literally drill it, or use a dremel? Also, will a well-filed and sanded edge still cut a cable?


You can pick up some U-Channel molding from here, and it's pretty cheap, too. $4 for 6 feet of U-Channel,









Sccrfreak342


----------



## Sullivan

No, buy that molding from petra's:

http://www.petrastechshop.com/neruedtrmo.html

shipping is a lot smaller money wise.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


No, buy that molding from petra's:

http://www.petrastechshop.com/neruedtrmo.html

shipping is a lot smaller money wise.


Good to know about the shipping cost, thanks.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


So literally drill it, or use a dremel? Also, will a well-filed and sanded edge still cut a cable?


I prefer dremel since I don't want to dish out the money for a hole saw set. You can also use a step drill for smaller holes.

As for the edges, what I did with mine was cover them with electrical tape since I didn't have any c-channel







. None of my holes can be seen anyway so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Sullivan

Its all about hole sawing it, fining it with a dremel and then adding the c channel.


----------



## Monkey92

I can't really add to what people have already said, BUT I could suggest picking up some rubber grommets instead of C channel, I've found it's much better for small holes.










I use a hole saw, much cleaner IMO than a dremel. And you know exactly how big your hole is gonna be.


----------



## Specd_out

I gonna go ahead and throw my pic in to be picked at, bear in mind that this is my first ever real computer build and my first time ever doing cable management. so be nice. Ahh hell throw the book at me if you see something that could be better, please let me know.
Just wanted to give props to Cattech and to Monkey92 alot of there methods ended up in my case


----------



## Ramzinho

that's nice btw.. very nice actually


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Specd_out*


I gonna go ahead and throw my pic in to be picked at, bear in mind that this is my first ever real computer build and my first time ever doing cable management. so be nice. Ahh hell throw the book at me if you see something that could be better, please let me know.
Just wanted to give props to Cattech and to Monkey92 alot of there methods ended up in my case










Very nice considering that asus was not nice on that board with the 24pin local. 8.5/10
BTW could you post a pic of the GPU up close the HS has me very intrigued.


----------



## Dylan

8/10

Cables around the PSU could be tucked away better.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Very nice considering that asus was not nice on that board with the 24pin local. 8.5/10
BTW could you post a pic of the GPU up close the HS has me very intrigued.


That looks like the aftermarket HSF on alot of Gigabyte's, and he must've modded it.

BTW, my rating for your case is 8/10.

Drill a hole in the upper right for the front panel and other cables to pass through.

Other than that I can't really see anything that's an easy fix, other then get a new mobo (hate it when that 24pin is there







).

Very clean looking build though, good job.


----------



## Specd_out

cool thanks for the ratings. I will see what I can do with some of your suggestions. The cooler on the gigabyte card is modded. The cooler is the zalman that comes standard on the card. I replaced the fan with a thermaltake 90 smart fan that moves something like 90 cfm. The card is overclocked some, at 800 core and 1107 ram and it idles at 38. I have never seen loads get above 67 and thats pusing a 22" monitor.


----------



## Krusher33

I know it could be improved further, but I'm planning on some SATA drives in a few months from now.

Attachment 106066


----------



## cs_maan

7/10 not bad at all







.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I know it could be improved further, but I'm planning on some SATA drives in a few months from now.

Attachment 106066


Ahhh do I remember that MSI mobo... I had version 1.0. Was a solid board.

How well does that Sempron do for most tasks?

7/10


----------



## blackjack23

Ta-Dah!





Sorry of big pictures

EDIT: Thumbnailed
and the holes on the bottom and behing the mobo are dremeled out, first acutal mod to the case


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

whoa resize those pics please


----------



## cs_maan

HOLY MOLY!








You need to make those pictures smaller man







.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Ahhh do I remember that MSI mobo... I had version 1.0. Was a solid board.

How well does that Sempron do for most tasks?

7/10

Does ok. OC topped out at 3.04. Works like any other single core. Never gets hot because of the 35W. Very green







Of course vCore is maxed at 1.35. Got the motherboard for $50, open box special.


----------



## Compuzen

There's a couple places I could tighten things up. I like how it turned out though. This is before I installed my Cooler Master V10, but that didnt change the cables much. I used cable clamps to route the wires on the back side of the mobo tray.


----------



## doat

meh, 7/10 you can hide those cables better


----------



## eclipseaudio4

careful with those screws behind the mobo. I would hate to see your case get bumped and short out.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Compuzen* 
There's a couple places I could tighten things up. I like how it turned out though. This is before I installed my Cooler Master V10, but that didnt change the cables much. I used cable clamps to route the wires on the back side of the mobo tray.



















I also say 7/10, and watch out with those screws, they can be hazardous.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Compuzen* 
There's a couple places I could tighten things up. I like how it turned out though. This is before I installed my Cooler Master V10, but that didnt change the cables much. I used cable clamps to route the wires on the back side of the mobo tray.

I also say 7/10. Zip tie the unused cables together leaving just enough cable so that you can hide them under the front case fan instead of blocking the bottom vent.


----------



## Monkey92

I just drilled another hole for some sata cables, and took a better picture, so I thought I'd post again.


----------



## cs_maan

9.9/10 for the non sleeved fan cables up top







.


----------



## loop0001

looks sweet Monkey! i give you a 10/10!
i also like how you have the power cords to the gpus, quite different and looks cool


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
9.9/10 for the non sleeved fan cables up top







.

Bah, I'll fix those once I get my sleeving kit.


----------



## OATKE577

Finished this last week:





































Couldn't think of a better way to do this:


----------



## cs_maan

9/10 + Jealous of your SSD drives







, I want one so bad.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


I just drilled another hole for some sata cables, and took a better picture, so I thought I'd post again.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


9.9/10 for the non sleeved fan cables up top







.


yeah 9.9/10 ya also gotta sleeve the cpu fan cable. lol 
seriously tho you cant get better w/o going wireless. lol


----------



## cs_maan

Wireless electricity....I will invent it







, and we can all get 10/10 on our cable management.


----------



## doat

once i am done with this semester of college, i will manage my cables like never before!!! hopefully i will have a dremel 300 by then.


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
I just drilled another hole for some sata cables, and took a better picture, so I thought I'd post again.










Nice! 9.9/10 Sleeve those fan cables up top then it'll be awesome. I have a question, will the Ultra X3 8 Pin CPU cable reach the top of the motherboard without an extension?


----------



## freakb18c1

having some issues with posting these pics!


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


Nice! 9.9/10 Sleeve those fan cables up top then it'll be awesome. I have a question, will the Ultra X3 8 Pin CPU cable reach the top of the motherboard without an extension?


The 24pin reached, but the 8pin required an extension.


----------



## Sullivan

This... is... too... damn... sweet!


----------



## Ramzinho

Of course.. Agreed


----------



## freakb18c1

not so shabby =] no?
that IDE CABLE KILLLS ME


rawr


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*




not so shabby =] no?
that IDE CABLE KILLLS ME


 flip those hard drives and ditch the ide and you will have a decent setup


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
flip those hard drives and ditch the ide and you will have a decent setup


now quite sure on how to do that link me??


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
flip those hard drives and ditch the ide and you will have a decent setup

That's hard to do with the Antec 900, as the Hard drives collide with the fans when you do that.

So 9/10 from me because I know how hard it is to arrange wires with this case (without mods) And you have quite a few hard drives lol.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 


not so shabby =] no?
that IDE CABLE KILLLS ME

Here. That's for the HDD's. Good luck!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Here. That's for the HDD's. Good luck!

lol i already know how that one is going to turn out


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
That's hard to do with the Antec 900, as the Hard drives collide with the fans when you do that.

So 9/10 from me because I know how hard it is to arrange wires with this case (without mods) And you have quite a few hard drives lol.

Thanks this antec has been thru hell its def EASY to cable manage with one or two hard drives....


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
Thanks this antec has been thru hell its def EASY to cable manage with one or two hard drives....

If you do mods that is lol.


----------



## Sullivan

What should I do to this:


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
What should I do to this:










flip the PSU
run that 12v rail under the mobo it wont hurt
nice mobo








also flip that tuniq tower it will look better that way


----------



## Sullivan

I get better airflow how it is now, and I don't think it will fit the other way.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


I get better airflow how it is now, and I don't think it will fit the other way.


it def will but you will need some holes at the bottom of the case :\\ 
it depends if its getting hot or not try it out
when i mounted the the fan facing down it was def warm to the touch when i put some holes in the bottom of the case the psu became veryy cool to the touch even w/ prime ibt ect.. u can get a 4.5inch hole saw and make a real clean hole which is 120MM


----------



## cs_maan

Wow seeing all these 900's makes me want to do some work on mine!

This summer is going to be eventful.


----------



## loop0001

i would enjoy modding a 900, but it'll likely have to wait for a long time...


----------



## cs_maan

I was going to put mine up for sale, but then realized that I have nothing to put the living room PC into







.

At least without my dad flipping out about how untidy it looks. (neat freak, sort of like myself but more uptight)


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

New Rate my Cables

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1190996.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1190997.jpg

I cut off the molex connectors on the front fans and routed em thru the cages, and reconnected em behind the case.

and DAMN I need to get rid of those IDE Drives, ugly as HELL


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


New Rate my Cables

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1190996.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1190997.jpg

I cut off the molex connectors on the front fans and routed em thru the cages, and reconnected em behind the case.

and DAMN I need to get rid of those IDE Drives, ugly as HELL
























 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IDE!!!! lol Very clean tho 8/10 lose the ide and flip your hd around then it would be an easy 9.5/10


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
New Rate my Cables

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1190996.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1190997.jpg

I cut off the molex connectors on the front fans and routed em thru the cages, and reconnected em behind the case.

and DAMN I need to get rid of those IDE Drives, ugly as HELL























8/10.

And 10/10 for the side panel window (I love the full window look







).


----------



## Compuzen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
I also say 7/10, and watch out with those screws, they can be hazardous.

Ohh, believe me, I checked the clearance first lol. These Mobo's cost way too much to go shorting out. I still have some things to add. I'll probably do some work to it and repost in the near future.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IDE!!!! lol Very clean tho 8/10 lose the ide and flip your hd around then it would be an easy 9.5/10


I tried to put the HDD the other way around but u cant do it with the Antec HDD cage.









Thanks Monkey, as you can see I could have done a slightly better job on the trim but it's not noticeable unless theres direct light on the case or a flash, which is hardly ever


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


I tried to put the HDD the other way around but u cant do it with the Antec HDD cage.









Thanks Monkey, as you can see I could have done a slightly better job on the trim but it's not noticeable unless theres direct light on the case or a flash, which is hardly ever

















Check my sig for how I reverse mounted the HDD's. You'll need to buy a cable though, if you don't already have them coming off of the PSU.


----------



## Shadowclock

Still plenty I can do but I just finished a big chunk of my air overhaul 2 days ago as seen in Sig link.

I should probably get you guys a better pic of the HD bays....but this is what I have for now.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*



















Still plenty I can do but I just finished a big chunk of my air overhaul 2 days ago as seen in Sig link.

I should probably get you guys a better pic of the HD bays....but this is what I have for now.


7.5/10, that cathode control cable takes away 1.5 points.


----------



## freebeer

Man, if only I had a hole-saw, I could get my cables looking nice. Antec 900 management FTL


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freebeer* 
Man, if only I had a hole-saw, I could get my cables looking nice. Antec 900 management FTL









Hole saws are the greatest invention ever. Seriously. Just go out and get one, they can't be too expensive.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I have a pic, that I believe deserves 1000/10



































































http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1190998.jpg

Yeah i pretty much fail at cable management


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
I have a pic, that I believe deserves 1000/10



































































http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1190998.jpg

Yeah i pretty much fail at cable management









LOL, well that side tells us nothing though....you need to show us the actual guts of your system.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


LOL, well that side tells us nothing though....you need to show us the actual guts of your system.


Already did, a few pages back

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post6065921


----------



## lkegley9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


Already did, a few pages back


You beat me to it. XD

As soon as I take a couple of pictures, I'll post a picture of my cable setup that I JUST finished today. I'm actually pretty proud of it given that this case has hardly any cable management nooks or crannies for cable management.


----------



## cs_maan

@AMABFKCUO

9/10







, and I looked at that post at least 3 times too.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


7.5/10, that cathode control cable takes away 1.5 points.


If you look at my work log link that is one of the things I will be changing very soon. But 1.5 off for 1 wire? ouch







(


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


If you look at my work log link that is one of the things I will be changing very soon. But 1.5 off for 1 wire? ouch







(


Yeah..tough crowd. How to you think I feel?










I think I'm in the negatives....


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*



















Still plenty I can do but I just finished a big chunk of my air overhaul 2 days ago as seen in Sig link.

I should probably get you guys a better pic of the HD bays....but this is what I have for now.










I know, I know...

But dude, unscrew the cathode switch from the slot cover, then you can mount it anywhere!! I mounted mine just underneath my front panel. All it takes is the brush of a finger to flick on the cathodes, plus I don't have to reach around to the back of my case...


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
If you look at my work log link that is one of the things I will be changing very soon. But 1.5 off for 1 wire? ouch







(

It wouldn't be so much if it wasn't going across the entire case. My eyes are drawn to it, and thus it takes more points away.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Yeah..tough crowd. How to you think I feel?



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















I think I'm in the negatives....

-10/10







j/k. 5/10 though, at least it's not going all across the components







.


----------



## lkegley9

Alright I took a couple of quick photos. I think, for the quality of the camera I'm using, these were good. So please, don't dock points for terrible camera quality.

And for those of you who didn't read my last post, this case I have has almost no viable places to hide and route cables. I had basically one choice, and that was behind the motherboard tray. And technically I shouldn't be doing that because the space between the tray and my right side panel is.. maybe 5mm. And thats being generous. So I'm pretty proud of my work.









Picture taken from a slightly left angle









Picture taken from a slightly right angle


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Here. That's for the HDD's. Good luck!



woot i just finished the hard drive flips it was N O T easy ill post a pic in a few =X


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Here. That's for the HDD's. Good luck!





hows this


----------



## thumbhammer

Quote:



hows this










The HDDs look great! 9/10, you have alot of hardware in that case!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


8/10.

And 10/10 for the side panel window (I love the full window look







).


NAPPA CALM DOWN!!!
From Dragon Ball when Nappa gets yelled at.
I hate windows and LED and NEON and all those other Christmas candles that people put in their rigs...


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


NAPPA CALM DOWN!!!
From Dragon Ball when Nappa gets yelled at.
I hate windows and LED and NEON and all those other Christmas candles that people put in their rigs...


You're saying you don't like mine?

<---- = me


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*




hows this










A+ job on the HDDs.

9/10 on the cables at this point though.

Double post, sorry heh.


----------



## Pings

Check mine out. Its my new build, its about a week old. Check my Blood ei7RageD build, and the rest of my System's PICs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


----------



## Gizmo

Was incredibly lenient to post, given that I still have IDE cables present, no 4 pin extension, and a relatively (to most others) shoddy psu. However after pulling a good deal out of the 1200 to heatshrink some cables and then realizing I don't have a molex remover with me at college, I decided to do a bit of work rearranging anyways.

Hopefully this will all end up in a build log, but who knows.

What I had (antec mini tower..nsk something or other)...

















Now into the 1200 first mount









Latest set up in the 1200


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


NAPPA CALM DOWN!!!
From Dragon Ball when Nappa gets yelled at.
I hate windows and LED and NEON and all those other Christmas candles that people put in their rigs...












im guessing you wouldnt like mine then









I know this has been posted in the previous pages. But to prove a point


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*




hows this










 Nice... soon as u lose the IDE it'll be 10/10


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod*











im guessing you wouldnt like mine then









I know this has been posted in the previous pages. But to prove a point



















Yeah he would go epic rage on your PC lol.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 









im guessing you wouldnt like mine then









I know this has been posted in the previous pages. But to prove a point



























I'm so gonna make this into a Ecchi-BANZAII!!!'s Rage of Approval or something, since I rage about everything on daily basis.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 








I'm so gonna make this into a Ecchi-BANZAII!!!'s Rage of Approval or something, since I rage about everything on daily basis.

Off topic: What does your name even mean?!? I've never figured it out







.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Off topic: What does your name even mean?!? I've never figured it out







.

Search for Ecchi on google and Banzai means horray but I use two "i"s in mine since I knew meat tags would mess up the name if I used Ecchi-BANZAI!!!

Ecchi - In "anime" (Japanese animation) fan circles, when you say something is "ecchi" you mean it is erotic, but usually not with all-out sex or anything very vulgar. Basically like "hentai" but more softcore

Read here if you wanna confirm anything else.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Search for Ecchi on google and Banzai means horray but I use two "i"s in mine since I knew meat tags would mess up the name if I used Ecchi-BANZAI!!!

Ecchi - In "anime" (Japanese animation) fan circles, when you say something is "ecchi" you mean it is erotic, but usually not with all-out sex or anything very vulgar. Basically like "hentai" but more softcore

Read here if you wanna confirm anything else.









Ah, I get it now lol.


----------



## Gizmo

I can't get rated because everyone's too busy talking about hentai? Geez...what are the boards coming to


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *romphill*


was incredibly lenient to post, given that i still have ide cables present, no 4 pin extension, and a relatively (to most others) shoddy psu. However after pulling a good deal out of the 1200 to heatshrink some cables and then realizing i don't have a molex remover with me at college, i decided to do a bit of work rearranging anyways.

Hopefully this will all end up in a build log, but who knows.

Latest set up in the 1200










5.5/10

edit: where did your pic go????


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


5.5/10

edit: where did your pic go????


Some hentai tentacles took it away.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Check my sig for how I reverse mounted the HDD's. You'll need to buy a cable though, if you don't already have them coming off of the PSU.


NICE< I see it now. I have those Sata cables that are bent, they are red tho, I disconnect my HDD once in a while to hook up others and boot off those, or to wipe out other drives with Dban, so it might not be too practical for me o have the HDD flipped around, then I wont be able to access the wires easily.

I willl however make a new hole for those Cables going to the top USB connectors, and the power cable for the IDE drives, ill find a way


----------



## Interpolation

Personally for me tucking cords and cables behind the motherboard is an absolute faux pas. Motherboards require alot of consideration as to the airflow behind them especially considering the CPU, and RAM transfer alot of heat through the board, especially when overclocking. Putting the cords and cables in the only place in the case that has limited airflow and high heat retention really isn't a good idea.

Didn't come here to troll or provoke anyone who has done this mod. Asthetically is beautiful. I'm just looking out for the health of your sig rig.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Interpolation* 
Personally for me tucking cords and cables behind the motherboard is an absolute faux pas. Motherboards require alot of consideration as to the airflow behind them especially considering the CPU, and RAM transfer alot of heat through the board, especially when overclocking. Putting the cords and cables in the only place in the case that has limited airflow and high heat retention really isn't a good idea.

Didn't come here to troll or provoke anyone who has done this mod. Asthetically is beautiful. I'm just looking out for the health of your sig rig.









Not to flame you, but most every enthusiast case has a space for putting cables. And if you don't put them back there, where do you put them? The airflow increase you get by putting them back there FAR outweighs the slight (if any) increase in heat BEHIND the motherboard.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

not to bash you but the cables are put behind the MB tray not the MB itself. Therfore leaving that small 1/8" or so behind the MB open.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I don't think you can fit 24pin or the 4pin cpu power cable in between the motherboard and tray. Besides, is there any airflow behind the tray itself?

Edit: hehe, this thread has been linked back to MaxPC's forum...


----------



## cs_maan

Well there's always air moving everywhere in the case, either trying to escape (positive air pressure), or trying to get in (negative air pressure) through every possible way.
So it may seem unlikely but there is air moving around behind the motherboard tray. On my 690 there is even a place to put an exhaust fan behind the mobo tray.

I put a tissue paper by it to see if there is any air moving and there definitely is, I did this to all the places where there are no fans pretty much.


----------



## Interpolation

Thank you for the correction. The photos generate a optical illusion of sorts leading some of us to think perhaps some of the cords are in fact compromising airflow around and behind the mobo. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## freebeer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 









im guessing you wouldnt like mine then









I know this has been posted in the previous pages. But to prove a point


















Wow, very colorful. I like.


----------



## slash129

D My non-beastly computer...

And, btw, no mods whatsoever









Please give me tips on how I can improve the wire management..


----------



## Ramzinho

^^^ IMO this is the best non drilled cable management for antec 900









9/10


----------



## loop0001

@ slash129 & Ramzinho

yes i agree, for not drilling you did the best you could to clear up the wires and get them out of the airflow. Maybe some cable sleeving tho?

8.5/10


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10 the last 2 points are always ascetics to me.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Interpolation* 
Personally for me tucking cords and cables behind the motherboard is an absolute faux pas. Motherboards require alot of consideration as to the airflow behind them especially considering the CPU, and RAM transfer alot of heat through the board, especially when overclocking. Putting the cords and cables in the only place in the case that has limited airflow and high heat retention really isn't a good idea.

Didn't come here to troll or provoke anyone who has done this mod. Asthetically is beautiful. I'm just looking out for the health of your sig rig.









Sorry gotta disagree here. If it was so important to get good case air flow behind the motherboard then they would be manufacturing cases that give air flow behind the motherboard. Haven't even seen 1 yet. I sure wouldn't mind some proof on your theory. EDIT: Many cases do give a spot for a fan on the backplate area of the CPU but not the motherboard because the heat does not transfer behind the metal plate supporting the motherboard.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Ok lets try this again -_- Got me the SATA DVD burner form the local PC shop for 28$, Sony Optiarc 24XDVD R and 8X DVD RW, with 48X CD R

I don't know what to do about the DVD sata power cable and the HDD, and I don't wanna flip the HDD around either so that limits what I can do with it. I'll bust out the hole saw this weekend and make the hole on top for that thick strand of cables that goes to the power button and the USB ports on the top right. I have a 1" hole saw that will do the trick nicely.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/water001.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/water002.jpg (look at the bent VGA PCB







)
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/water004.jpg
I moved the case fans to the top to get air flow directly to the back Radiator fans and I kept the HDD cage in that spot cause I wanted to keep airflow going to the power supply also.























http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/water003.jpg

It has been a dream of mine for YEARS to have the Optical drive on the bottom, since I had to stand up many times to see what CD was in the drives, or to put it in safely without scratching, I scratched many CDs from not being able to see exactly where it was going when the drives were up top, now it's very easy since its on the bottom, and eaiser (for my lazy asss) to access the fan controls


----------



## freebeer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slash129* 
















D My non-beastly computer...

And, btw, no mods whatsoever









Please give me tips on how I can improve the wire management..

Pretty good for no drilled holes.

9/10


----------



## slash129

How can I hide those 3 antec 900 wires from the top? It's to short to go through the back...


----------



## cs_maan

Hmm, you could remove the connectors and and solder some extra wire to make extensions, then sleeve it for looks







. Just make sure which connector is connected to which wire and in what direction.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


















D My non-beastly computer...

And, btw, no mods whatsoever









Please give me tips on how I can improve the wire management..


3/10
That space under the last HDD space can be used to hide those cables.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
Ok lets try this again -_- Got me the SATA DVD burner form the local PC shop for 28$, Sony Optiarc 24XDVD R and 8X DVD RW, with 48X CD R

I don't know what to do about the DVD sata power cable and the HDD, and I don't wanna flip the HDD around either so that limits what I can do with it. I'll bust out the hole saw this weekend and make the hole on top for that thick strand of cables that goes to the power button and the USB ports on the top right. I have a 1" hole saw that will do the trick nicely.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/water001.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/water002.jpg (look at the bent VGA PCB







)
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/water004.jpg
I moved the case fans to the top to get air flow directly to the back Radiator fans and I kept the HDD cage in that spot cause I wanted to keep airflow going to the power supply also.























http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/water003.jpg

It has been a dream of mine for YEARS to have the Optical drive on the bottom, since I had to stand up many times to see what CD was in the drives, or to put it in safely without scratching, I scratched many CDs from not being able to see exactly where it was going when the drives were up top, now it's very easy since its on the bottom, and eaiser (for my lazy asss) to access the fan controls






























Not bad, but cant I have a full frontal shot? It looks good from that, and the cat is incredibly cute as well







.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Full frontal? I have a pic of the front of the PC or you mean a full shot of the side? Ive alredy posted a few of those.

Here's another 2 pics, Ghetto Rigged the SATA cables/power cable for the HDD, literally ghetto rigged, I slaughtered my case instead of making a clean cut on the back side where the cables all sit at.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...oling/awrg.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1200010.jpg

Cat is for sale. 50$ shipped in continental US, just hope my sis don't find out


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
Full frontal? I have a pic of the front of the PC or you mean a full shot of the side? Ive alredy posted a few of those.

Here's another 2 pics, Ghetto Rigged the SATA cables/power cable for the HDD, literally ghetto rigged, I slaughtered my case instead of making a clean cut on the back side where the cables all sit at.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...oling/awrg.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1200010.jpg

Cat is for sale. 50$ shipped in continental US, just hope my sis don't find out









Full frontal as in this:










So I can see the entire picture.

I might hit you up on that cat







j/k of course lol


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Ive already posted a few shots like that, heres an OLD one.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...1200/PC024.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../Wanada013.jpg
No that is not my room in the back, thats my sisters









rate these cables, this was September 08, old case and old setup, 9600GT, AMD Opteron 2.6 dual core
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../moboPC006.jpg


----------



## AIpha

Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















No mods, I need to do the Hard drive flip. Next day I get off I probably will. Ran the USB/1 SATA/Firewire underneath the motherboard with scotch tape taping it down. Ran ALL fan power connectors behind the motherboard (minus the cpu fan of course.) The power connector from the power supply is also ran behind the trey. through the same hole that that's too small to run the PSU wires though.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
Ive already posted a few shots like that, heres an OLD one.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...1200/PC024.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../Wanada013.jpg
No that is not my room in the back, thats my sisters









Well, I meant full frontal with the most recent cable management







.


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
3/10
That space under the last HDD space can be used to hide those cables.

Already tried hiding wires in there, but it would just hit against the fan and block the air coming in.

I moved some wires in the middle around. What you guys think? And this time the pictures not that bad.










And AIpha, your camera's date is wrong xD And you should hide some of those fan wires, especially the 200mm because it makes it a lot more cluttered then it is suppose to.


----------



## AIpha

If I moved it anymore it wouldn't make the stretch behind the case


----------



## slash129

amab <3 your cat







But </3 your old computer. Needs to hide wires better. Maybe in the cages to the left?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


amab <3 your cat







But </3 your old computer. Needs to hide wires better. Maybe in the cages to the left?



thanks, free cat FTW







got her at 5 weeks old, that computer is long gone, sold it to a Hndu guy, sold the mobo/CPU/ram for 250$





















that barely bought me the Q6600 lol

Reason I didnt hide any wires is case I had a alienware case, couldnt look inside it so no point in hiding anything.

ROFL at my old old PC, this was taken about summer of 08, maybe even older than that. 
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...r/PIC-0650.jpg
that PC looks like UBER fail lol


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


thanks, free cat FTW







got her at 5 weeks old, that computer is long gone, sold it to a Hndu guy, sold the mobo/CPU/ram for 250$





















that barely bought me the Q6600 lol

Reason I didnt hide any wires is case I had a alienware case, couldnt look inside it so no point in hiding anything.


Other than airflow. lol


----------



## slash129

Fail sauce.

What you guys think of my computer?


----------



## cs_maan

8/10 since its an A900







.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


Fail sauce.

What you guys think of my computer?


drill 4 holes and then 7-8/10 as it sits 5/10


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

You guys asked for it, now I deliver, this goes to Monkey

No drilling involved, just simple routing thru the existing case holes





















I think I;m good for now on wiring, I'm satisfied.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/newWC001.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/newWC003.jpg


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
You guys asked for it, now I deliver, this goes to Monkey

No drilling involved, just simple routing thru the existing case holes





















I think I;m good for now on wiring, I'm satisfied.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/newWC001.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/newWC003.jpg

Why'd you run the 24-pin over your loop, as well as the GPU power cables? IMO, it takes away from the overall appeal of the WC build, as well as the cable management.

However, still an excellent job without drilling any holes in the case, 9/10.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I ran the line under the 24pin connector cause from my view point in the chair, it makes the line look as if its coming from directly in front of the case horizontally, and under the GPU power cables cause when the water lines sat under it, they looked bowed downwards, plus it looks cleaner to me this way


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
I ran the line under the 24pin connector cause from my view point in the chair, it makes the line look as if its coming from directly in front of the case horizontally, and under the GPU power cables cause when the water lines sat under it, they looked bowed downwards, plus it looks cleaner to me this way








































































Fair enough. It's not up to anyone else anyway, you set it up however you like it. (And I appreciate the explanation as to why it's wired like that instead of a "Because I said so!" post,







)

Sccrfreak342


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slash129* 
Already tried hiding wires in there, but it would just hit against the fan and block the air coming in.

I moved some wires in the middle around. What you guys think? And this time the pictures not that bad.










And AIpha, your camera's date is wrong xD And you should hide some of those fan wires, especially the 200mm because it makes it a lot more cluttered then it is suppose to.

Uh.
5.5/10?
The cables aren't really managed. Just kind of wrestled around.


----------



## aaronmonto

^8.9/10. -.1 for fingerprints







.


----------



## slash129

How do I hide the SATA connectors and the Zalman 3 pin connector?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Nice... soon as u lose the IDE it'll be 10/10


thanks gonna make the drives closer maybe today ... it was so hard to do lol


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Aaron that would be left over residue from electrical tape







Which you can't see unles u have a lot of light or flash.

I just noticed the VGA power cables need to be tidied up a bit, and the wires seen behind, I was planning on removing the mobo today to cut a 2" hole under the mobo to run the EPS12V cable and the 2 radiator cables. with the VGA and CPU water cooled its gonna be a [email protected] to take out the mobo carefully.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


Aaron that would be left over residue from electrical tape







Which you can't see unles u have a lot of light or flash.

I just noticed the VGA power cables need to be tidied up a bit, and the wires seen behind, I was planning on removing the mobo today to cut a 2" hole under the mobo to run the EPS12V cable and the 2 radiator cables. with the VGA and CPU water cooled its gonna be a [email protected] to take out the mobo carefully.


Those pics are very good, I would say 9.5/10. The only thing you need is the HDD wires.

And also, you'll never be satisfied with cable management until you literally cannot see a cable. I wasn't, and still am not sadly







.


----------



## freakb18c1

heres my antec 300 great case for 40 bucks 

fairly clean


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


heres my antec 300 great case for 40 bucks 

fairly clean


better, 6.5/10

and Monkey, what we need is wireless Electricity







and wireless HDDs














and wireless CCFLs


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
better, 6.5/10

and Monkey, what we need is wireless Electricity







and wireless HDDs














and wireless CCFLs









My case has almost reached that illusion







.


----------



## Dominant

I just did some work on it last night, not as good as I want it to be but Its tough with IDE cables. Plus I haven't cut a single hole yet.










What do you think?


----------



## krnx714

8/10 ^ 
Get a Sata cd drive and you should be set!


----------



## doat

dusty


----------



## Dominant

thanks, It took a while to get this far. I wish there was something i could do about that big bundle of wires at the top. I might try stuffing a few behind the PSU but, but there will always be a few there.
I know it's a bit dusty, but I actually just cleaned it out and then knocked a bit dust from the top, plus I'm out of canned air.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krnx714*


8/10 ^ 
Get a Sata cd drive and you should be set!


seriously?







Id give that a 6/10 maybe


----------



## Buteiko

Damn guys I don't know how you get it so clean. I can never seem to be able to tidy all cables. Even if I use some kind of a system like wrapping them, There are still so many going into the mobo. I guess if I didn't have 4 hard drives


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominant*


thanks, It took a while to get this far. I wish there was something i could do about that big bundle of wires at the top. I might try stuffing a few behind the PSU but, but there will always be a few there.
I know it's a bit dusty, but I actually just cleaned it out and then knocked a bit dust from the top, plus I'm out of canned air.


doesnt look like theres much u can do since you dont have a space behind the mobo like most newer cases, I had a alienware case and couldnt really do anything about the cables either.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominant*


I just did some work on it last night, not as good as I want it to be but Its tough with IDE cables. Plus I haven't cut a single hole yet.










What do you think?


7/10 maybe, that clump of wires around the ODD/HDD really hurts the score.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominant*


I just did some work on it last night, not as good as I want it to be but Its tough with IDE cables. Plus I haven't cut a single hole yet.










What do you think?


Definitely flip the hard drive so the back is in the side of the front.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Excuse me for using a phone camera in the dark but...

Cables:
2xPCI-e
IDE to the X-Fi I/O Front Panel
ATX 24-pin + 8-pin
2xSATA Power and 2xSATA info cables.
5xfan cables+Fan control
I would never mod this case to add extra holes or anything.


----------



## Ramzinho

aint that NICE ^^^.. 9.5/10 for not sleeving the mobo's ower


----------



## loop0001

but it is sleeved..lol it's just slipped


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

very nice Ecchi-banzai, 9/10


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Thanks.
The hardest part was the IDE cable to the soundcard.


----------



## Monkey92

9/10 for Ecchi.


----------



## Dominant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
7/10 maybe, that clump of wires around the ODD/HDD really hurts the score.

I know, but i can't really do anything about it. Both the HDD and DVD drive are IDE so that has to be there.

Maybe if I use seperate molex cables i can clean it up a bit... Ill try stuffing something behind the PSU to.


----------



## cs_maan

I feel the urge to sleeve my cables soon....oh man, the hours that is going to take out of my life....but its worth it







.

@Dominant
8.5/10 I think its pretty decent.

@Ecchi
9.7/10 Nicely done.


----------



## freakb18c1

ANTEC 900 FINAL! remount hd 's tighter and ran a few wires differently. =)


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

9/10^^^ -1 for the CPU fan wire


----------



## n1helix

damn, my comp sucks lol, stupid case has no room behind the mobo tray


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


9/10^^^ -1 for the CPU fan wire










lol i knew id get hit on that one =)
i could run that be hind my mobo but this is the last thing im doing to the case other then painting the trays all black


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol i knew id get hit on that one =)
i could run that be hind my mobo but this is the last thing im doing to the case other then painting the trays all black


paint the whole thing black, run that behind the mobo and it should be good to go


----------



## cs_maan

@freak

Nice looking 900.
9/10


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Excuse me for using a phone camera in the dark but...

Cables:
2xPCI-e
IDE to the X-Fi I/O Front Panel
ATX 24-pin + 8-pin
2xSATA Power and 2xSATA info cables.
5xfan cables+Fan control
I would never mod this case to add extra holes or anything.



















sexy 10/10 what case is that??


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ANTEC 900 FINAL! remount hd 's tighter and ran a few wires differently. =) 



9/10, minus pretty much for the fan wire.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


sexy 10/10 what case is that??


antec p180/p182


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


antec p180/p182


Indeed the P182 since I have pre-made holes in the motherboard tray unlike the P180









freakb18c1: nicely done with the HDD







but the cables around the CPU could be put under the mobo if you pull them under where the highest PCI/PCI-e plate is. 7.5/10
EDIT:ADD:Just like you did with the case fan in the back.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thumbhammer*


The HDDs look great! 9/10, you have alot of hardware in that case!


http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/8718/98256005.jpg

updated the hd cables i made them closer together


----------



## cs_maan

Now that is A900 cable management done right







.

10/10 from me, just sleeve the cables







.


----------



## Code Geass

Hi everyone, just thought I'd share mine as well.

This is my first ever build as shown in my sig.

I built this about 2 months ago and my 1st cable management hasn't changed by then.
I just opened it to clean off some dust building up.

Case: CoolerMaster Elite 334, without mods whatsoever.

Please feel free to comment if there's something more I can do make it more neat.

Cheers!


----------



## loop0001

organization is great considering you didnt cut it all at









ill give it an 8.5/10
sleeved cables look sleeker and cleaner.

still have to note, the elite 344 is a small case without much room, you did real well for what space you had


----------



## Ramzinho

that's neat, absolutely one of the best drill-less cases on OCN... keep up the good work man


----------



## loop0001

just got this done today
follow the link in my sig to the Generation work log for more









whatchya think??


----------



## freakb18c1

nice one loop we need a pic of it Complete cant rate that cuz its not fully assembled but its lookin good


----------



## loop0001

how do you mean? like add in the back panel?/

the main side panel isnt done painting yet, and it doesnt have a fan for it..but ill get another pic


----------



## loop0001

is this better?


----------



## DraganUS

nice.


----------



## Ramzinho

10/10 for me.. it's nice. clean and very nice paint job there


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*


10/10 for me.. it's nice. clean and very nice paint job there










WOO!!! thank you!!! first 10/10 ever!! its also my first total attempt at cable management


----------



## freakb18c1

@ loop haha my bad i didnt think the video card was in it was so small good job i like it will look much better when you get some more hardware in there stack some hd's in there thats gonna look gooooood


----------



## loop0001

yes it will, i hate this little 8500...im going for sli 9800 gtx when i can, or a gtx 260


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


yes it will, i hate this little 8500...im going for sli 9800 gtx when i can, or a gtx 260


cool hows that e6600 treating you? i had one of those for one of my other pc's i Hated the fact the tjmax was 85c altho i got a rock soild 3.6 out of it with intel burn test load temps in the mid 70's @ 3.2 ghz ibt load was 50c on a tuniq tower..


----------



## loop0001

the chip is great, was a great step up from the p4 it replaced
i only have it oc'd now to 2.8 without any tweaking except the fsb,
tho i never check temps i know it doesnt get hot..50s max...

great chip for me, but ill get something else when i do a full hardware upgrade.


----------



## freebeer

Still working on mine. It needs work, I know.


----------



## Monkey92

@loop: 9.7/10 for me. Still needs some work, but very good effort so far.


----------



## loop0001

9.7?!?!?! aaaaww man!!! so close!!!

yet a great score tho


----------



## DraganUS

+1


----------



## freakb18c1

@ beer that's the craziest place ive seen for a atx connector lol there's no way around that one.


----------



## Code Geass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


organization is great considering you didnt cut it all at









ill give it an 8.5/10
sleeved cables look sleeker and cleaner.

still have to note, the elite 334 is a small case without much room, you did real well for what space you had


Thanks! I thought I was gonna get something like 6 or 7. Guess my management wasn't that bad after all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*


that's neat, absolutely one of the best drill-less cases on OCN... keep up the good work man


Whoa! Cheers mate. You just made my day









@loop0001

I wish I had a sexy case as yours.

I'll give it an honest 9.5/10 as I think you're not yet done can do a little more tidying.


----------



## freebeer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


@ beer that's the craziest place ive seen for a atx connector lol there's no way around that one.


Yea, I want a new damn mobo


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freebeer*


Still working on mine. It needs work, I know.











that Mobo cable is absolutely killing u


----------



## cs_maan

/has nightmares about 24-pin cable.


----------



## KusH

*** is that 24pin in the middle of the board for that is rediculous


----------



## morph

Not much, but untill I get a new case, I don't think there's much that can be done.


----------



## doat

you really should make your rear fan an exhaust fan and put another one.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I like what you did with the IDE cable morph, I woulda never thought of that


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freebeer*


Still working on mine. It needs work, I know.










re-route the ATX cable to go where the P4 cable is.
That way it will look better.


----------



## morph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


you really should make your rear fan an exhaust fan and put another one.


That's a older pic, I did that. I just didn't take a new pic because i have to move the PC because is not easily accesible.
There's no real need to add another exhaust fan, as my CPU idles at 27 degrees C and get to 44-45 when i use Prime95.


----------



## freebeer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
re-route the ATX cable to go where the P4 cable is.
That way it will look better.

The ATX cable isn't long enough


----------



## illidan




----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*












9.5/10, almost perfect, need to sleeve some cables now.


----------



## illidan

i know







waiting for mdpc-x psychopack


----------



## Swiftes

Here's mine atm, should have new board/fan soon!
Please rate!


----------



## el gappo

hmmm 7 8


----------



## Bindusar

Illidan...9.5

Swiftes...7.5

Like a proud parent I have the desire to post again...


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*












Paint or powdercoat?

Anyways, looks good 9.5/10


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Illidan...9.5

Swiftes...7.5

Like a proud parent I have the desire to post again...












9.9/10, if you could just bunch those cables together that are hanging it would be 11/10







.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Illidan...9.5

Swiftes...7.5

Like a proud parent I have the desire to post again...











10/10.

Very original system you got there.


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


Paint or powdercoat?

Anyways, looks good 9.5/10


powdercoat satin black

thanks


----------



## Warfarin88

Work in Progress. [Project] Sleeper. Link in sig.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*




















Work in Progress. [Project] Sleeper. Link in sig.










Are all those cables coming from the Ultra X3? If so, how did you get them seperated?









You get 1000000/10 for the excellent sleeving job you did, looks super super awesome (I may just have to do that too). A big +rep from me







.


----------



## Warfarin88

Thanks Monkey.









Yeah, most all of the cables came with the X3, although just about all of them have been modified. I think the 24 pin is the only one I didn't molest the length on.

The individual strands are easy to separate from the ribbons. They just pull right apart. No cutting needed like the old school IDE cables.

_edit:_ Now that I look at that pic, I still need to polish the routing on those USB cables from the top ports. I'm still at a stage on the build where the top panel comes on and off quite a bit, so I didn't think about them. _/makes a mental note to fix that later_


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


Thanks Monkey.









Yeah, most all of the cables came with the X3, although just about all of them have been modified. I think the 24 pin is the only one I didn't molest the length on.

The individual strands are easy to separate from the ribbons. They just pull right apart. No cutting needed like the old school IDE cables.


So for the 24pin (for instance) you took off the plastic connector and ran the sleeving all the way? I gotta say, that look is way better than the stock look, I think I'm just gonna have to order me some sleeving and a heat gun and do the same thing. How much did you end up spending on the sleeving/heatshrink?


----------



## Warfarin88

You nailed the process. I made a custom little jobber to remove the pins from an old flat head screwdriver bit, but I've since lost it. I replaced it with one of these, which does the job just as well. It takes a little getting used to, but once you get a couple pins out, its pretty easy to do.

As far as sleeving, I get it from www.mcmaster.com. Click on the "sleeving" link, then "expandable mesh", then "easy cut".

I used the 1/8" stuff for individual wires. A 100 foot spool should do a whole system, and is only 24 bucks. Toss in a 10 foot length of 1/4 inch stuff for another 5 and you should be set for about anything for under $30 plus shipping and heatshrink.

I don't know if its as good as the murder mods stuff, but it's definitely much better than the standard techflex you get in most of the kits I've seen. _WAY_ easier to work with.

I like the look it has. I can't tell the difference between it and the murder mods stuff:


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


You nailed the process. I made a custom little jobber to remove the pins from an old flat head screwdriver bit, but I've since lost it. I replaced it with one of these, which does the job just as well. It takes a little getting used to, but once you get a couple pins out, its pretty easy to do.

As far as sleeving, I get it from www.mcmaster.com. Click on the "sleeving" link, then "expandable mesh", then "easy cut".

I used the 1/8" stuff for individual wires. A 100 foot spool should do a whole system, and is only 24 bucks. Toss in a 10 foot length of 1/4 inch stuff for another 5 and you should be set for about anything for under $30 plus shipping and heatshrink.

I don't know if its as good as the murder mods stuff, but it's definitely much better than the standard techflex you get in most of the kits I've seen. _WAY_ easier to work with.

I like the look it has. I can't tell the difference between it and the murder mods stuff:











Ah yeah, I was gonna get techflex, but I have noticed it's hard to work with. I'll give that mcmaster stuff a try!


----------



## Sullivan

I give that a 9.99999999999999/10

Its super sweet. I would have just used black screws instead of the metal silver ones.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


I give that a 9.99999999999999/10

Its super sweet. I would have just used black screws instead of the metal silver ones.


lol you guys are very picky, i like how the screws stand out but black ones would be nice.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warfarin88* 









Phenomenal. Absolutely magnificent. 10/10 easy.

I love the individually sleeved 24-pin ATX cord. And the orange water cooling loop. Very slick looking. Wonderful job!

Sccrfreak342


----------



## Kamikaze127

Overclock.net, I present "The Assassin".


----------



## cs_maan

Kamikaze 8/10







good looking tempest!


----------



## scottath

Warfarin88 - We NEED more pictures - that system looks immaculate


----------



## BlankThis

Warafarin, How can you leave us with just that little teaser!?!!









~B~


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Overclock.net, I present "The Assassin".



































I just had a very slight orgasm.


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Ah yeah, I was gonna get techflex, but I have noticed it's hard to work with. I'll give that mcmaster stuff a try!


better go for MDPC-X, there is no beter quality sleeve


----------



## Warfarin88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Warfarin88 - We NEED more pictures - that system looks immaculate











Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Warafarin, How can you leave us with just that little teaser!?!!








~B~


Heh, thanks fellas.









Click the "current obsession" link below in my sig. That's my log over in the build log forum. It's choc full of pics.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


better go for MDPC-X, there is no beter quality sleeve


I need to pick some of that up just to see. I have trouble imagining how it's _*that*_ much better than the techflex clean cut. I've never seen MDPC sleeving in the flesh though, so i really shouldn't speculate.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Overclock.net, I present "The Assassin".


































7/10

Look out the butterfly's going to kill you.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

8.5/10 for Kamikaze, nice setup and colors


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


You nailed the process. I made a custom little jobber to remove the pins from an old flat head screwdriver bit, but I've since lost it. I replaced it with one of these, which does the job just as well. It takes a little getting used to, but once you get a couple pins out, its pretty easy to do.

As far as sleeving, I get it from www.mcmaster.com. Click on the "sleeving" link, then "expandable mesh", then "easy cut".

I used the 1/8" stuff for individual wires. A 100 foot spool should do a whole system, and is only 24 bucks. Toss in a 10 foot length of 1/4 inch stuff for another 5 and you should be set for about anything for under $30 plus shipping and heatshrink.

I don't know if its as good as the murder mods stuff, but it's definitely much better than the standard techflex you get in most of the kits I've seen. _WAY_ easier to work with.

I like the look it has. I can't tell the difference between it and the murder mods stuff:











Amazing, 9.99/10 for 24 pin cables


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

how am i doing guys???

sorry for my crappy phone camera....

i think that the cables aren't hidden but they're managed and i think i've got a pretty decent airflow...


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pharaoh overclocker*


how am i doing guys???

Sorry for my crappy phone camera....

I think that the cables aren't hidden but they're managed and i think i've got a pretty decent airflow...


5/10


----------



## JoeC

O.K. Just finished mine..I'll give it go


----------



## el gappo

8/10 not much else you can do really


----------



## Artemis

Before:









After (drilled some holes in my case for better management):


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeC* 
O.K. Just finished mine..I'll give it go

not bad. 7.5/10


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Revised:









Other than the cold cathode wiring, this seems like its nearly there..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil* 
Revised:









Other than the cold cathode wiring, this seems like its nearly there..

Why don't you have the rest of your cables plugged into the PSU


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Why don't you have the rest of your cables plugged into the PSU

Because he doesn't need them?

8.5/10 btw.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I thought he would need more than one of the modular inputs for that system.
Looks good! 9/10


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I thought he would need more than one of the modular inputs for that system. 
Looks good! 9/10


Yea he definitely does, there is no way he only needs 1 of those plugged in.

You will need one at least for the sata drives and then another for the 4pin molex, and I'm really surprised that his PCI-E dont have a seperate plug for each 6pin connector. something doesnt seem right tried to hide some more cables to boost his rating a bit by not pluggin them in lol.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yep he'd need atleast 3.


----------



## KusH

Yep I thought so....

0/10... CHEATER!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kush* 
yep i thought so....

0/10... Cheater!!!!!!! Lol

+1


----------



## TweiTwei

YUP
just finished my case last night
















and i know no modular cables but thats the best i could do with the remaining cables
and that PESKY ide cable always gumming up the works


----------



## doat

looks very nice but hide the bundle of cable and it will be perfect 9.5/10


----------



## DraganUS

I wish 750TX was modular.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TweiTwei*


YUP
just finished my case last night
















and i know no modular cables but thats the best i could do with the remaining cables
and that PESKY ide cable always gumming up the works


cool it has a mini true


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Yep I thought so....

0/10... CHEATER!!!!!!! lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


+1


I wouldn't go accusing him of cheating. After my 24pin, 8pin, and PCI express power cables I only have one other cable coming out, running my ODD, both HDDs, my cathodes, and my fans.


----------



## el gappo

thats the best non modular ive seen, and the case isnt the best for it great work cant see the ide is it behind the gpu. considering no modular 9.9/10, can u not stick em in the drivebay?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


I wouldn't go accusing him of cheating. After my 24pin, 8pin, and PCI express power cables I only have one other cable coming out, running my ODD, both HDDs, my cathodes, and my fans.


Point is he needs at least 2 6pin connectors coming out that psu along with a 4 pin molex and a sata cable all coming out of the psu. So in my eyes its sorta cheating.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yep he'd need atleast 3.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil* 
Revised:









Other than the cold cathode wiring, this seems like its nearly there..

Another point is that in his sig it says he is running tri-sli, which is a big claim. In his picture he has *one* 8800GTX!!


----------



## kimosabi




----------



## doat

hide your tubing until then 7/10

lol j/k, nice 10/10


----------



## TweiTwei

wow
i actually never thought to stick them in there
rofl
and the ide is under the gpu yes also i painted it with plasti dip so it looks really good actually
ya ill do that with the cables then repost hopefully i will get a full 10/10 WOOT!


----------



## Monkey92

Posting my rig again







.


----------



## cs_maan

10/10 Because I'm in a bad mood














.

I might as well post mine again







.


----------



## NoGuru

Ok I know its a little crude but this is a small $60 case and my first build.


----------



## Alwinp

First attempt to cable management.
Dont even mention the word sleeve, as I do not want to waste another 5 hours redoing this entilre cable managing.

Feel free to rate what you want
I'm happy & satisfied with the results, and I will not change this anytime soon.

I'll update some daylight pics tommorow as these are abit unclear.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ok I know its a little crude but this is a small $60 case and my first build.

Did u cut ur nb pipe that lead to mosfet?

-Alwinp - Like the red color, but it looks like it to bright.


----------



## cs_maan

NoGuru 6/10, not bad, your case looks cramped.









Alwinp 8.5/10 not bad at all







.


----------



## Artemis

Before:









After:


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Yep I thought so....

0/10... CHEATER!!!!!!! lol


More like good cable management.
Why should I have more cables attached to the psu when I'm able to get away with what I've already done?

There are a total of 4 molex connections from the psu. I used multiple fan adapters that have molex passthroughs, enabling me to connect multiple items together from just one psu molex connection.
The psu has one fixed molex connector that I attached to the fans, lights, and pump. The one other cable has three molex connectors, two of which are used for the graphics card via adapters, as opposed to using the bulky and ugly 6-pin connectors that come with the psu.

Ideally, I think that I could even get rid of the modular cable if I were to do a bit more work on the cables.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Did u cut ur nb pipe that lead to mosfet?

-Alwinp - Like the red color, but it looks like it to bright.


No I did not cut it, pulled it off and kept twisting back and forth till they separated.

Alwinp very nice 8.5


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffries7*


Another point is that in his sig it says he is running tri-sli, which is a big claim. In his picture he has *one* 8800GTX!!


Yes...the other two burned out on me and I haven't updated the sig yet.
Might as well do it now that you've pointed it out.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil*


More like good cable management.
Why should I have more cables attached to the psu when I'm able to get away with what I've already done?

There are a total of 4 molex connections from the psu. I used multiple fan adapters that have molex passthroughs, enabling me to connect multiple items together from just one psu molex connection.
The psu has one fixed molex connector that I attached to the fans, lights, and pump. The one other cable has three molex connectors, two of which are used for the graphics card via adapters, as opposed to using the bulky and ugly 6-pin connectors that come with the psu.

Ideally, I think that I could even get rid of the modular cable if I were to do a bit more work on the cables.


Good explanation and nice wiring 10/10 and +


----------



## BradleyW

Nice rigs everyone.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil*


More like good cable management.
Why should I have more cables attached to the psu when I'm able to get away with what I've already done?

There are a total of 4 molex connections from the psu. I used multiple fan adapters that have molex passthroughs, enabling me to connect multiple items together from just one psu molex connection.
The psu has one fixed molex connector that I attached to the fans, lights, and pump. The one other cable has three molex connectors, two of which are used for the graphics card via adapters, as opposed to using the bulky and ugly 6-pin connectors that come with the psu.

Ideally, I think that I could even get rid of the modular cable if I were to do a bit more work on the cables.


Ok I can see how you did that but damn man y use the 4pin molex to pcie 6pin converters?

I always thought that using those converters drawn to much power from 1 rail.

But besides that you did some awesome management... I was very hesitant and didnt see how u had all that **** plugged in. Now I realize your just stressing the hell off 1 rail lol.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Heres how mine sits now. Yes IDE will be gone soon, and I have a few more CM holes to cut when I break it down again to plasti-dip it.


----------



## cs_maan

10/10

Very nice job







.


----------



## KusH

9/10 lose ide like u said and ull be good to go


----------



## Artemis

Could someone rate mine please, it was a page or 2 back and got ignored


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemis*


Could someone rate mine please, it was a page or 2 bank and got ignored


Not bad, I'd say 7/10, just needs a little tidying up.


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemis*


Could someone rate mine please, it was a page or 2 back and got ignored


The before to after is much better. I give it 7 out of 10. I will have to take some pics of mine when I get home as I just re-did my management and would like some opinions as well.


----------



## ProStock

Greets Folks first post in here

Here's my cables management Air cooled & Water cooled 
thx for taking the time to Rate me


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Posting my rig again







.











9.6/10

get rid of the red cable for the top fan. Even I got rid of mine and mine didnt get a 10/10


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Ok I can see how you did that but damn man y use the 4pin molex to pcie 6pin converters?

I always thought that using those converters drawn to much power from 1 rail.

But besides that you did some awesome management... I was very hesitant and didnt see how u had all that **** plugged in. Now I realize your just stressing the hell off 1 rail lol.


As I explained, the 6-pin pci-e cables from the psu are very bulky, as they have built-in filters that are supposed to keep any electrical inconsistencies from messing up graphics cards...in reality, they just make it all the more difficult to keep the wiring nice and clean.

As far as all of this stuff being on only two rails, it's not really all too much, as the psu has enough juice on each rail to power this build twice over.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil* 
As I explained, the 6-pin pci-e cables from the psu are very bulky, as they have built-in filters that are supposed to keep any electrical inconsistencies from messing up graphics cards...in reality, they just make it all the more difficult to keep the wiring nice and clean.

As far as all of this stuff being on only two rails, it's not really all too much, as the psu has enough juice on each rail to power this build twice over.

Since this keeps getting pushed... I don't see any HD's or Opticals.


----------



## Dominant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ok I know its a little crude but this is a small $60 case and my first build.

5/10, I am sure that with a little wire tucking you will be able bring this up to a 7/8. can you turn around the hard drives?
I do know how you feel with the cheap case though, it took me a long time to get my case looking clean.


----------



## halifax1




----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

Some ascetics could be worked on. But that's it really.


----------



## halifax1

What's that mean? lol.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


What's that mean? lol.


i seen no true with push pull fans


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


What's that mean? lol.


It means that your case is not 100% ascetically pleasing to the eyes. But It is no horrible.

You could sleeve the 8pin & 24pin connectors. Paint the inside Matte Black. & Ditch the IDE drives and go with SATA.


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


*snip*


Hmm... Looks a bit more like an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro, not a TRUE.
amirite?


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


PIC REMOVED BECAUSE OF THE UBER SIZE!


I see no TRUE, and can not tell if that board is the famed gigabyte board.

Also... 6/10, the zip ties that visible make it look like crap because the ends arn't cut.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*












well you did a hell of a better job hiding the true and yate loons than you did the wires bahahaha


----------



## halifax1

The reason there's no TRUE is because the damn TRUE I bought came completely damaged and worthless.

Also, there are no IDE drives at all, lol.

And if I wasn't in a horrible mood because of the TRUE being completely damaged, I would have painted it. That's coming up this weekend.

My 24-pin and 8-pin are sleeved, just not completely. I don't know why they aren't completely sleeved.

I'm not going to bother trying to fix the TRUE. I just ordered a Dark Knight instead.


----------



## el gappo

dont say you have things that you dont thats called lying


----------



## halifax1

How the hell am I lying?

You want to see the proof? Here's the fantastic TRUE I just got. Get the hell of my damn ass. You're in every single thread I post in doing nothing but trolling and being rude.

Yes, a new cooler is on the way, hence me placing it in my system, since it will be. I'm not lying about it.










Awesome, huh?


----------



## BittenReaper

Hrm. Thread seems a bit heated atm. >.>

This isn't really an official cable management job, just a little before and after of some tidying up I did after Plasti-Dipping my case today. (See my thread in the General Mods section.







)

/shameless thread plug.

Now before you all whine about cables being everywhere, remember first of all that this is a _Rocketfish_. It has almost no space behind the motherboard tray, and a hanging 5.25" rack, thus.. basically almost nowhere for stray cords to go.
Secondly, I already said this is just a lil' tidying, not an official management.


----------



## UkuleleGod

Ill give you a 6/10 for the cables.

But for the paint job, i will give you an 8/10

I want to do something like that to my case (Thermaltake V9) but I can never be bothered to. Nice job on the painting, i saw the back was a bit dodgy but its all good. I might have to find some plastidip


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


How the hell am I lying?

You want to see the proof? Here's the fantastic TRUE I just got. Get the hell of my damn ass. You're in every single thread I post in doing nothing but trolling and being rude.

Yes, a new cooler is on the way, hence me placing it in my system, since it will be. I'm not lying about it.










Awesome, huh?


It's okay, it sucks for something to break and then people climbing all over you for it.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod*


Ill give you a 6/10 for the cables.

But for the paint job, i will give you an 8/10

I want to do something like that to my case (Thermaltake V9) but I can never be bothered to. Nice job on the painting, i saw the back was a bit dodgy but its all good. I might have to find some plastidip










Sheseh, a 6/10 is more than I was expecting. Thank you!









Thanks for the kind words on the paint job as well. As I stated in my thread, I was running out of paint towards the back (Rocketfishies are Plasti-Guzzlers







) so I wasn't able to give it as good a coat as I would of liked to, but as I also said in my thread, no one is ever really going to see the back, so meh.









Not sure what sort of price difference you'd be looking at, but try checking your local Bunnings or Mitre10, they might carry it.


----------



## CatTech

@BittenReaper: my rating is a 2/10, sorry.







There are *so* many things you could do to hide cables or at least attach them somewhere so they aren't disrupting air flow in your case.

The case itself with the plati-dipping looks fantastic though. 10/10 there, great job!


----------



## ProStock

No rating yet on my post









http://www.overclock.net/6129681-post6297.html


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProStock* 
No rating yet on my post









http://www.overclock.net/6129681-post6297.html

I rated you







, 10/10 from me...again.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatTech* 
@BittenReaper: my rating is a 2/10, sorry.







There are *so* many things you could do to hide cables or at least attach them somewhere so they aren't disrupting air flow in your case.

The case itself with the plati-dipping looks fantastic though. 10/10 there, great job!









Haha thanks, that's more of what I was expecting.








I honestly wasn't really trying to hide any cables, except for the fan ones. I've got 5 fans hooked up via a molex daisy-chain, but you can't tell that by looking at the pics, can ya?









I do need to get longer SATA cables though, these ones I have now don't give me much to play with. Curse the Rocketfish for it's oodles of interior space.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProStock* 
No rating yet on my post









http://www.overclock.net/6129681-post6297.html

A solid 8/10. Great job mate.


----------



## ProStock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I rated you







, 10/10 from me...again.

i think you rate Diesel Phreak but hey thx for rating me


----------



## airplaneman

Not the neatest, but a huge improvement from what it was before. Going to mod it when my replacement 200mm fan comes in.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...90429-2155.jpg

Sorry, don't know how to imbed photos..


----------



## cs_maan

like that ^. 7/10 btw.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


















like that ^. 7/10 btw.


7? Thanks! I didn't think I would get that high...







And I thought it was that img code, and thats what it did when I clicked the picture icon but for some reason the pic didn't show up in my post..


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


7? Thanks! I didn't think I would get that high...







And I thought it was that img code, and thats what it did when I clicked the picture icon but for some reason the pic didn't show up in my post..


You have to right click the picture itself, the click properties and copy and paste the link next to "Location:", then it should work.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


not the neatest, but a huge improvement from what it was before. Going to mod it when my replacement 200mm fan comes in.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...ze/big/cat/500

sorry, don't know how to imbed photos..


6/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


You have to right click the picture itself, the click properties and copy and paste the link next to "Location:", then it should work.


What I've found is faster is right clicking and clicking "copy image location." Works faster for me.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Since this keeps getting pushed... I don't see any HD's or Opticals.


Because dvd burner is going to be external and the hard drive is truly stealthed...on the opposite side of the drive bay cage.

Considerations on how heat will affect the hard drive...I have no concerns, as the case itself stays extremely cool with all of the fans running.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
6/10

What I've found is faster is right clicking and clicking "copy image location." Works faster for me.

Well I figured it out..but the picture is huge! haha I'll just leave it as a link..


----------



## gorb

i finally got all my stuff moved to my 1200 this morning, and it's the worst cable job ever :O
























sorry that the final pic is with the door on, the case is under my desk on some roller wheel thingy and i was too lazy to roll it out and take it off and remove the panel :/


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
i finally got all my stuff moved to my 1200 this morning, and it's the worst cable job ever :O
























sorry that the final pic is with the door on, the case is under my desk on some roller wheel thingy and i was too lazy to roll it out and take it off and remove the panel :/

HOLY HARD DRIVE BATMAN!

7/10 (just because you have so much in there).

Time to make a custom power cable and get some right angle sata cables







.

I also see you have the exact same graphics card I had before my 260s. lol


----------



## gorb

yeah, i definitely need some right angle sata cables (i only have 2), and i would kill for some custom power cables because im scared that the power connectors are gonna break on my drives. i don't understand why psu manufacturers still have the connectors so far apart. i just wish somebody would sell some premade power cables like that cuz i dont wanna screw mine up :/

oh and yeah msi 8800 gt









i had to peel off the serial number sticker, as you can see it was falling off for some reason


----------



## phonyphonecall

could this thread possibly be the longest thread on ocn? anyone keeping track? : )


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phonyphonecall*


could this thread possibly be the longest thread on ocn? anyone keeping track? : )


Not by a long shot, this thread has 6,331 replies, whereas the "Rate the computer above you" thread has 16,257 replies. Not sure if that's the biggest, but it's certainly up there.


----------



## freakb18c1

gorb said:


> i finally got all my stuff moved to my 1200 this morning, and it's the worst cable job ever :O
> 
> fort worth, tx's data center =) thats going to be hard to get nice and neat but for the most parts its not that bad at all
> 6.5/10


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


yeah, i definitely need some right angle sata cables (i only have 2), and i would kill for some custom power cables because im scared that the power connectors are gonna break on my drives. i don't understand why psu manufacturers still have the connectors so far apart. i just wish somebody would sell some premade power cables like that cuz i dont wanna screw mine up :/

oh and yeah msi 8800 gt









i had to peel off the serial number sticker, as you can see it was falling off for some reason


6.5/10

/has nightmares about IDE cables.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


i finally got all my stuff moved to my 1200 this morning, and it's the worst cable job ever :O
























sorry that the final pic is with the door on, the case is under my desk on some roller wheel thingy and i was too lazy to roll it out and take it off and remove the panel :/


Holy Harddrives! 8/10 just because of the totally full case. WOW. Just get rid of the white IDE cable it's blinding!


----------



## gorb

yeah, i'd rather just get rid of the ide devices completely lol

it's also lame that the other mobo power cable on the psu isn't long enough to reach the spot when running it behind the mobo :/


----------



## Josh81

yeah, ide devices are so ugly, my case looked ******ed when I had an ide HD and an IDE dvd drive, I got a SATA DVD/HD now and its great

this thread has inspired me to fix my wiring, it's still not perfect (Its 90%, I have it looking sexy other than my stupid CPU wire hanging over my motherboard because it isn't long enough to go through the supplied holes)

Gotta buy me a dremel

That antec 1200 looks beautiful man, I might get one as part of my birthday gift.

Looks like your CPU wire is hanging over your motherboard looking stupid as well


----------



## Unl33t

HAHA, IT TAKES MORE THAN 7 TERABYTES TO GET INTO MORDOR!!!








sorry, but i just had to


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


i finally got all my stuff moved to my 1200 this morning, and it's the worst cable job ever :O








sorry that the final pic is with the door on, the case is under my desk on some roller wheel thingy and i was too lazy to roll it out and take it off and remove the panel :/


Damn if I had smashed the case for my two External WDC MyBook back when I had 9 internal HDDs and two external we could be the 11 drive club


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unl33t*


HAHA, IT TAKES MORE THAN 7 TERABYTES TO GET INTO MORDOR!!!








sorry, but i just had to










One does not simply RAID into Mordor


----------



## gorb

well, i only have 9 internal hard drives...my other 2 are in a d-link nas. i guess you could still say i have 11 internal drives if you count the optical drives









and yeah josh, the damn wire is too short. if there was a hole for cables right next to the psu, it MIGHT be long enough but I'm not sure.

i actually dont have a raid or anything since i dont really know anything about that, except for the nas. i guess i would need a bunch of empty drives to make a raid array with though, and then copy over all my crap.


----------



## Nlclock

Here is my Cosmos S


----------



## CatTech

^I'll give your Cosmos an 8/10 just because I can't really see the cable management very well with the side panel on and from that angle. Perhaps another picture with the panel off?


----------



## Nlclock

One sec, pic on the way









Edit:
Here you go:


----------



## gorb

that looks pretty awesome


----------



## Nlclock

Thanks!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJ3 Mario Brothers*


One does not simply RAID into Mordor










hahahahahaahahahahahah


----------



## Ramzinho

Not a 10 of course but i've put some time and effort into this.. it's so Darn Heavy



























Easy on me guys when scoring







it's my first cable management ever


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*


Not a 10 of course but i've put some time and effort into this.. it's so Darn Heavy



























Easy on me guys when scoring







it's my first cable management ever










Not too bad I'd say 7.5/10, again not bad for a 900.


----------



## Ramzinho

yep i never thought it's so tight inside there









Lol i should have gone for a 1200 or P182


----------



## gorb

i hated the p182, it's why i switched to a 1200


----------



## cs_maan

I think a P182 would be tighter than a 900, but having never owned one, I can only speak from what I've seen.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramzinho* 
Not a 10 of course but i've put some time and effort into this.. it's so Darn Heavy



























Easy on me guys when scoring







it's my first cable management ever









Those holes are rather fugly IMO. The beige tape around the jagged hole effect just isn't my style. 6.9/10.
BTW, lmao @ gorb's avatar. FFFFF.


----------



## philhalo66

my old one








and my new one








lol what a mess eh?


----------



## doat

geez and i thought my case was bad


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


geez and i thought my case was bad


lol my 4P cable barely makes it to the motherboard the cables are just so damn short i cant do a thing with them


----------



## caraboose

Eh it's gotten worse sine the 900 but I'm to chicken to bust out my dremel on this case.


----------



## BCoenen

thats a lot of stuff u got there







u tried cable-ties?


----------



## BCoenen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
my old one








and my new one








lol what a mess eh?









Thats the way the vendor sold me my old desktop


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 









Is this another cheater??? Why isnt your IDE Optical drive wired up? Trying to skew the audience for a higher rating?

You have a sleeved PS, so it would look great and be easy to sleeve the fan wire going to the side panel fan... and some of the others! It looks terrible!

Im in a bad mood today... so, why in the world would you spend all that time tidying up your cables and then use white zip ties (should be black) and WORSE not spend the freakin 30 seconds to cut off all the ends? Priceless!

I give you a 6/10!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BCoenen*









Thats the way the vendor sold me my old desktop










what a ****er id return it and make him clean it up


----------



## T-R

Hey guys, would love to hear your opinions on my rig. Any suggestions on anything I could clean up more?


----------



## jaclipse

^Looks perfect. Nothing else you can do to improve it 10/10


----------



## T-R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclipse* 
^Looks perfect. Nothing else you can do to improve it 10/10

Thanks man for the comment


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T-R* 
Thanks man for the comment









10/10 man that's perfect







.

Also use this to edit your sig rig







.

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

Just to make things easier if anything changes.


----------



## doat

i think it would be better if you sleeved all the cables from the psu to behind the mobo tray but still 10/10


----------



## el gappo

very nice 9.5 you sould atleast tidyup the wires coming out of the pc lol, nah its pretty bang on m8. as for Darryl_Licht ignore the fool, uber troll, likes to lie and then make silly excuses, he's had 4 cpu coolers this week according to his sig depending on what thread he's lying on atm


----------



## T-R

Thanks guys, makes all the hard work worth it. I put about 6 hours into the wiring and I am the only one that sees the computer! lol Its hard to tell but the third pic is an older shot and since then (can be seen in 1st) I have sleaved the 4 pin power and the power wires for the fans. I have been looking around the forum and there is a ton of useful info and great advice. Keep up the great work guys and glad to be a member of the forum!


----------



## scottath

T-R - what is that on your ram? is it a cylindrical fan? if so - where did you get it from?

and - NICE SYSTEM
I dont think you can do anything more cabling wise.....or in any other way for that matter


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T-R* 
Hey guys, would love to hear your opinions on my rig. Any suggestions on anything I could clean up more?










Very Sweet indeed! 9.8/10


----------



## Lithotech

Pretty much impecable! Hard to improve on perfection, short of modding the sata cables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T-R* 
Hey guys, would love to hear your opinions on my rig. Any suggestions on anything I could clean up more?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T-R* 
Hey guys, would love to hear your opinions on my rig. Any suggestions on anything I could clean up more?






































My only suggestion is to flip them hard drives so u cant see them @ all







other then that great job.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Those holes are rather fugly IMO. The beige tape around the jagged hole effect just isn't my style. 6.9/10.
BTW, lmao @ gorb's avatar. FFFFF.

i will change those.. but i don't find suitable gormmets here.. so when i do i will change them of course


----------



## gorb

t-r, that looks great


----------



## xonix

So yeh..










Progression of Cable Management: Click Me!


----------



## cs_maan

7/10, could use some sleeving, and some holes in the motherboard tray for sure.


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristianEx* 
Not to good pictures though..














































Someone do me!









The big fat IDE-looking cable at the bottom is messing it up quite a bit yeah, but can't do anything about it unless I don't want the soundcard to be fully operative!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*


Someone do me!









The big fat IDE-looking cable at the bottom is messing it up quite a bit yeah, but can't do anything about it unless I don't want the soundcard to be fully operative!










you make cable rating sound dirty


----------



## kilrbe3

The wire above the GFX is now gone, So don't count that


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

10/10 for T-R and 7/10 for Kilrbe3


----------



## doat

3/10 for kilbre because of that wire above the video card

j/k 8/10


----------



## Kill4Thrill

Here is my first attempt, damn that IDE cable!!


----------



## doat

you should cut a hole in your hdd bay for the sata cables and turn your harddrives around


----------



## T-R

Thanks everyone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH*
My only suggestion is to flip them hard drives so u cant see them @ all other then that great job.

Thanks for the suggestion man but I have already looked into doing it and it would mean cutting up more of the case then I wanted to. I need to be able to slide the drive bay forward to clean the filters and the cables are really tight as it is now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lithotech*
Pretty much impecable! Hard to improve on perfection, short of modding the sata cables.

Thanks man but there is always ways to improve. What would you suggest for the cables?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
T-R - what is that on your ram? is it a cylindrical fan? if so - where did you get it from?

and - NICE SYSTEM
I dont think you can do anything more cabling wise.....or in any other way for that matter

The black peice of plastic on my ram is the fan shroud that came with the case modded. I cut it in half and it clips perfectly to the last stick to hide the main 24 pin connector as well as the sata cables. This is what it looked like before the last time I "improved" on the cabling.


----------



## doat

i wonder if that heatsink design improves heat dissipation, very nice setup but i dont really see the point in crossfire or sli if you use two high end cards when one of them will suffice for a long time.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Here is mine
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post5968737


----------



## CatTech

@mllrkllr88: It looks nice, I like the blue. I'm having a hard time seeing what the overall cable management looks like from those pictures though. Perhaps a shot of the entire case looking in through the side panel. That would be helpful.

It does seem like some holes could be drilled in the motherboard tray to clean up the ATX power cable and the cable up top that is sleeved in that blue stuff.


----------



## marl

Feel free to rate! I think I'm going to redo the cables near the drive bay.







Looks to cluttered. Some day I plan to sleeve the cables hopefully.


----------



## cs_maan

T-R I'm quite impressed with your effort on cable management, keep it up







.

marl, you did pretty well too, 8.8/10. Cables need sleeving and you need to cut holes in your mobo tray







.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Sorry for the ISO being too high.

Changed the SATA cables a bit.


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah 8/10. I still think the HS looks like it could take flight.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Sorry for the ISO being too high.

Changed the SATA cables a bit.











2/10 for the ISO, it's too high







.

jk, 8/10 from me as well.


----------



## andygoyap

What do you guys think? hehe using the bracket *cough*










back shot~ i think you can clearly see how i did it


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andygoyap*


What do you guys think? hehe using the bracket *cough*










back shot~ i think you can clearly see how i did it


















Not bad you hid them well. Since I can't see any I'll give you a 10/10.

Here's mine, with my new ram and my Xiggy.


----------



## Tator Tot

9.7/10

Sleeve your Fan wires on Xiggy & Tri-Cools, then you'll be perfect.


----------



## gorb

andy - 11/10
monkey - 10/10


----------



## Savvas M

hey guys how can i place my cables so good??? any guidence pls?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


hey guys how can i place my cables so good??? any guidence pls?


Gotta post pics first so we can help you







.


----------



## Savvas M

okay but monkey i will post some pics in an hour until i found my camera or i will use my phone







the thing is i am buying a new case and want everything to be nice and clear


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


okay but monkey i will post some pics in an hour until i found my camera or i will use my phone







the thing is i am buying a new case and want everything to be nice and clear


Which case you getting?


----------



## Savvas M

coolermaster cosmos s i really like the look


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Sorry for the ISO being too high.

Changed the SATA cables a bit.











You have to turn of the LEDs so that I can give you any score because LED's have been blocked by the Anti-LED plugin in FireFox


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


You have to turn of the LEDs so that I can give you any score because LED's have been blocked by the Anti-LED plugin in FireFox


Lol you and you're no-lights policy







.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


You have to turn of the LEDs so that I can give you any score because LED's have been blocked by the Anti-LED plugin in FireFox


at first i was like wth is he talking about lol


----------



## Savvas M

okay here you go:


----------



## grunion

^^ Did you do that intentionally?

Anyway, flip your drives so you can hide those sata cables.

1/10


----------



## doat

Oh im going to throw up!!! It's soo mutilated i can't identify it!!


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Savvas M* 
okay here you go:

AUGH MY EYESSSSSSsssssss.........................

j/k lol, the first thing I would work on is turning around the HDD's, that way you get rid of a bunch of sata data/power cables out of sight.

Or wait, you're getting a new case soon







.


----------



## Savvas M

yeah getting a new case soon but better fix everything now... i didnt post it because it was nice







i need some help and guidence where to put the cables etc


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Savvas M* 
yeah getting a new case soon but better fix everything now... i didnt post it because it was nice







i need some help and guidence where to put the cables etc

Start with reverse mounting those HDD's, that'll clear up a bunch of 'em. Then we'll go from there.


----------



## BradleyW

there are some great pics on this thread.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
there are some great pics on this thread.

Yes sir, this thread is my whole inspiration to keeping all my computers properly managed.


----------



## Prong

Rate my mess LOL.

I need to cut some holes in this tsunami case as soon as possible. I know this pic is not very helpful but I don't have any other right now. Any ideas are welcome for better cable management.


----------



## Ramzinho

not that messy, but couldn't you get us a better shot? with case turned off or something









Cheers


----------



## Prong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*


not that messy, but couldn't you get us a better shot? with case turned off or something









Cheers


Thanks for the cheer up ! A shot in the daylight with side panel removed might be a good idea but first I need to get a better camera then my cellular phone's


----------



## Prong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Here's mine, with my new ram and my Xiggy.











Looks great and very tidy. Easy 10/10.


----------



## JoeyTB

Did a bit of cable management










To this


----------



## doat

lol is that a smiley face on the fan?


----------



## Ramzinho

lol you can do better man..







love the smiley my self too


----------



## doat

looks like a drunk smiley lol


----------



## CatTech

@JoeyTB: I'll give you a 5/10 for effort, but it could still use some work. That USB cable is an eyesore along with the ATX power supply cable.


----------



## T-R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Not bad you hid them well. Since I can't see any I'll give you a 10/10.

Here's mine, with my new ram and my Xiggy.










That looks great man. I definitely need to flip my drives around now after seeing your comp. Great stuff man, inspiring.


----------



## Savvas M

i have done a little bit of tidying but more will be done in the evening... with my new case shall i open some holes as well? with what?


----------



## steVe54




----------



## stingerjg

Go easy on me guys. This is a dedicated folding rig. I dont even know what brand of case this is. It doesnt have a side window so none of this can even be seen. If you notice, it doesnt even have a rear exhaust.


----------



## doat

wow steve could that pic be any bigger? lol


----------



## xonix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
wow steve could that pic be any bigger? lol

and of any less quality?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xonix* 
and of any less quality?

Showing less of your cables?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Savvas M

monkey how do you make holes on your case for better cable management?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Savvas M* 
monkey how do you make holes on your case for better cable management?

First ya want to pick up one of these:










at your local hardware store.

Then you want to get some of this to go around the hole that you make.

Remember, never have computer hardware in the case when you're drilling (I know, noob thing, but it could happen







).


----------



## Swiftes

Some solid work here guys!









I just followed tjharlow's guide and drilled teh holes for my case. Will update when I get my new psu (Quattro 850).


----------



## andygoyap

monkey: 10/10







love it!

updated my rig thou, new pics:

Zoom Out!









Zoom In!


----------



## Savvas M

Quote:



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/38...tl=g35c133s259


will this be okay to open some holes?


----------



## Savvas M

Quote:



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/38...tl=g35c133s259


will this be okay to open some holes?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andygoyap*


monkey: 10/10







love it!

updated my rig thou, new pics:

Zoom Out!









Zoom In!










Definitely 10/10, amazing job







.

I wish I had that case, its pleasant to look at the way you have it set up.


----------



## andygoyap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Definitely 10/10, amazing job







.

I wish I had that case, its pleasant to look at the way you have it set up.


Thanks! i bought this case because of huge space and air filters in-front







can you show picture of your computer so we can rate ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


will this be okay to open some holes?


That wont work because it's like scissors for metal. Personally I use a step bit.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andygoyap*


Thanks! i bought this case because of huge space and air filters in-front







can you show picture of your computer so we can rate ?


Here it is







. Except now I have my 9800GT instead of that 3870 X2.










I'll post more recent pictures when my room has the new drywall put up, new carpet, and new paint...I got a looooooong weekend ahead of me


----------



## andygoyap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Here it is







. Except now I have my 9800GT instead of that 3870 X2.










I'll post more recent pictures when my room has the new drywall put up, new carpet, and new paint...I got a looooooong weekend ahead of me










9/10







i would give u 10/10 if u had red fans hahaha kidding!


----------



## cs_maan

Thanks! I've got a lot of work to do with it still, should finish it by the end of the summer if not earlier







.


----------



## andygoyap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Thanks! I've got a lot of work to do with it still, should finish it by the end of the summer if not earlier







.


The Nirvana cooler really looks cool! what fan size is being used by it ?


----------



## cs_maan

Its a 120mm fan. I'm going to be putting it up for sale once my Megahelms (Megatron) gets here, I think around Monday or Tuesday next week.

Its a great cooler, it keeps my system stable at the OC in my sig, I just like having the option to put a fan I choose on it (although the stock fan is surprisingly powerful/silent).


----------



## Psycho666

hey guys....could you maybe help me in my thread?

thanx


----------



## doat

very nice cs maan, i also like the green zipties to blend in with the cathode. 10/10, i don't see anything wrong except maybe your psu needs to be flipped.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


very nice cs maan, i also like the green zipties to blend in with the cathode. 10/10, i don't see anything wrong except maybe your psu needs to be flipped.


Thanks for the rating? How come the PSU needs to be flipped? There's a vent on the bottom so it draws air from it







, plus I want the cables closer to the motherboard tray rather than farther. Surprisingly having the PSU flipped down drawing air from the bottom sucks up LESS dust than it would if I had it flipped up.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Thanks for the rating? How come the PSU needs to be flipped? There's a vent on the bottom so it draws air from it







, plus I want the cables closer to the motherboard tray rather than farther. Surprisingly having the PSU flipped down drawing air from the bottom sucks up LESS dust than it would if I had it flipped up.


yea i know what you mean but is your pc on carpet? Mine is and i don't feel air coming from the psu im thinking the carpet is blocking air flow also it helps exhaust heat from inside. You could sleeve all of the cables from the psu to the mobo tray, im thinking of doing that.


----------



## cs_maan

I am actually going to be sleeving my cables too, thanks for yet another remind of what to put on my to do list lol







. My PC resides on my desk, if you are worried about the carpet blocking airflow, just set it on top of some milk crates or a basket or a box or something. Mine is on my Z-2300's box right now since my room is being completely redone and this ****** table wont fit anything on it.


----------



## doat

lol you are welcome, was thinking of putting my pc ontop of something but i don't really trust a couple boxes to support it, it weighs like 30lbs.


----------



## cs_maan

Any plastic box will support it, you'd be surprised, just as long as its not cardboard it should be fine. I also have this wooden rolly shelf thing which I WOULD use but that's like my "mini work station" so its piled up with computer parts and such.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Any plastic box will support it, you'd be surprised, just as long as its not cardboard it should be fine. I also have this wooden rolly shelf thing which I WOULD use but that's like my "mini work station" so its piled up with computer parts and such.


nice, thx for the tip, i can't wait to start working on my cable management hopefully i will be able to make all the cuts before my dremel runs out of juice. I had a chance to buy the chorded 30kRPM dremel for 15 bucks but the auction ended when i was at school so i didn't have a chance to bid.


----------



## cs_maan

Sorry to hear, I think I have to replace the brushes on mine, its starting to get squeaky. Isn't there a way to keep that cordless dremel plugged while working?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Sorry to hear, I think I have to replace the brushes on mine, its starting to get squeaky. Isn't there a way to keep that cordless dremel plugged while working?


not that i know of unless there is an adapter which i have not found. When i was cutting my fan grills i could do like 1 or 2 before having to charge it but when i did have to charge it i used the cutters i had then tried to file them and the filer snapped at the base and i cut my hand a little.


----------



## cs_maan

Dang that sucks, I would just wait for it to charge to get a cleaner cut.


----------



## doat

it takes like 3 or 4hrs to charge


----------



## UkuleleGod




----------



## Ramzinho

we need a better shot man


----------



## UkuleleGod




----------



## scottath

AH - IDE.....at least it's a thin one....7/10 - too many cables visable for my liking


----------



## BMFX

UkuleleGod, that looks like a bad trip on something.... or a really fun rave party.

7.5/10


----------



## Psycho666

my girlfriend wanted to re-do her case and paint the inside








this is what came out...not too bad if i say so myself









this it`s her pc, but it`s 24/7 folding for me








hence the 2 Nvidia cards


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Is that a modified alienware case?


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Is that a modified alienware case?


Nope its a Raidmax Ninja, i used to have one. Not a good case to be honest.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slinkey123* 
Nope its a Raidmax Ninja, i used to have one. Not a good case to be honest.

2x wrong







it`s a recom Backdraft








it`s a bit cramped inside but it has some potential...too bad i`m not allowed to mod it


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
2x wrong







it`s a recom Backdraft








it`s a bit cramped inside but it has some potential...too bad i`m not allowed to mod it









Who says you're not allowed







.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Who says you're not allowed







.

the owner of the case...my girlfriend


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
the owner of the case...my girlfriend









Hence the implied notion of being a ninja. But remember, don't go ninja'n anybody who don't need no ninja'n.


----------



## Shiobock

Built an AMD Athlon X2 7750 2,7GHz Black Edition, 2GB 800MHz DDR2, Radeon X1600 Pro (lol) schoolwork/Sims 2/CS:S computer for my gf, decided that I should even try to tuck the cables away. I did my best, considering it was a 30$ case and I had no hardware tools


----------



## el gappo

it is very hard to do on cheap cases but not impossible, that 24 pin is in a horrible place and very short, at least u tried


----------



## Shiobock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
it is very hard to do on cheap cases but not impossible, that 24 pin is in a horrible place and very short, at least u tried

Haha, tell me about it. When I saw the mobo I realized what error had I made when ordering it, price being the ultimate factor I decided I couldn't afford being picky, but later when I saw it I think I should've spent some 20$ more for a Asus one. Thanks!


----------



## xonix

The 4pin / 8pin could probably go under the mobo.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiobock*


Haha, tell me about it. When I saw the mobo I realized what error had I made when ordering it, price being the ultimate factor I decided I couldn't afford being picky, but later when I saw it I think I should've spent some 20$ more for a Asus one. Thanks!


asrock are built to last an not complain ive ran one for years, even tho they are a part of asus i find there reliabilty much better than thier owners, good old american build quality


----------



## xlr8ter

This is my old rig.

Note: This is a Micro ATX case, using PSU with extended cables, I shoved all the cables into an empty 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

not bad at all ^^^^ id say a 8/10 for getting it that clean on a micro atx


----------



## HondaGuy

Here's mine


----------



## eclipseaudio4

^^^ Flip the HD's and do something about that ribbon cable in between the GPU's.
8/10


----------



## doat

Here is my re-do of my cables








I could not hide the fan wires in the back because they are too short


----------



## almighty15

Now this is not the best but considering that all my watercooling stuff is mounted inside the case ( Even the rad is inside the case ) i dont think ive done a bad job



























There is nothing i can do about the 2x 6-Pin PCIEX connectors for my 260GTX as they're no were near long enough to route round the back


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

That is awesome dude! And it's exactly what I was thinking of doing with my 900







I see how you put your hard drive on the floor of the case to accommodate the huge rad









I give it an 8.4/10, mostly for all the stuff you crammed in there without it looking bad







I'd like more pictures though.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSJ3 Mario Brothers* 
That is awesome dude! And it's exactly what I was thinking of doing with my 900







I see how you put your hard drive on the floor of the case to accommodate the huge rad









I give it an 8.4/10, mostly for all the stuff you crammed in there without it looking bad







I'd like more pictures though.




















Thats all i have of it


----------



## aaronmonto

Hmm... 6/10 for being water-cooled. Not even half a full shot though 0.0.
P.S. your cathode's showing.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I demand more pcis from almighty, as Im going to be putting a rad in my front this week, I need to see the front with the front grilles off


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
I demand more pcis from almighty, as Im going to be putting a rad in my front this week, I need to see the front with the front grilles off









I can't figure it out...his sig says antec 900, but that's almost 100% a 360 rad, which would mean either he has a 900 with no 5.25" drives, found a nifty location to squeeze _maybe_ 1 or 2 hard drives, and also jammed the 360 in there anyways. Or he lies and actually has a 1200.

Either way, I want to water cool my 1200 internally and would LOVE some more pics, so get them on here!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *romphill*


I can't figure it out...his sig says antec 900, but that's almost 100% a 360 rad, which would mean either he has a 900 with no 5.25" drives, found a nifty location to squeeze _maybe_ 1 or 2 hard drives, and also jammed the 360 in there anyways. Or he lies and actually has a 1200.

Either way, I want to water cool my 1200 internally and would LOVE some more pics, so get them on here!


He doesn't have hard drive cages, and his hard drive is on the floor of the case, if you take a look at his previous pictures, you'll see it.


----------



## Juggalo23451




----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *romphill*


I can't figure it out...his sig says antec 900, but that's almost 100% a 360 rad, which would mean either he has a 900 with no 5.25" drives, found a nifty location to squeeze _maybe_ 1 or 2 hard drives, and also jammed the 360 in there anyways. Or he lies and actually has a 1200.

Either way, I want to water cool my 1200 internally and would LOVE some more pics, so get them on here!


nifty place for HDD? like this?























http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...hersday122.jpg


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*




















The inside of that case looks ugly, ugly, UGLY, but I'll hand you an 8.3/10. Seems like the routing could be tightened up a bit.


----------



## //.DK




----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
The inside of that case looks ugly, ugly, UGLY, but I'll hand you an 8.3/10. Seems like the routing could be tightened up a bit.

whats wrong with the inside?














I personally like it. those are my 3 favorite colors: red blue and black


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *//.DK* 

























9/10, I like that color scheme a lot.

What's that glowy light by your memory though?


----------



## //.DK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
9/10, I like that color scheme a lot.

What's that glowy light by your memory though?

It's the force reset button on the Blood Rage, so I can load my fail-safe OC settings just incase my present overclocks crash.


----------



## cs_maan

That's so cool, I wish I had that, just for show, very nice job though overall.


----------



## doat

after all the work i put in and nobody rates mine again lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
after all the work i put in and nobody rates mine again lol

Did I rate you? I always thought I did but I can't remember?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Did I rate you? I always thought I did but I can't remember?

no, unless your post was invisible i didn't see it. It did not turn out as well as i hoped due to the length of the wires of the fans and positions of the cables.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
no, unless your post was invisible i didn't see it.

Link me to your page, I'll rate you right up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice Box.. Cool colors.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nice Box.. Cool colors.


Enigma, you repped me instead of DK LOL!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Link me to your page, I'll rate you right up.










http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-here-648.html 
there ya go, just give it to me straight


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-here-648.html 
there ya go, just give it to me straight


Solid 7.8/10, you gotta shove some of those snakes in the 5.25" bays somehow.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juggalo23451*




















10/10, Cosmos S can be difficult for cables


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Solid 7.8/10, you gotta shove some of those snakes in the 5.25" bays somehow.










thx







yea i was thinking of stuffing some of them into the bay but i have fan in there wait a minute!!! i could ziptie them into a spiral on the back but i would have to drill some holes or just be ingenius







Do you smell it csmaan?







i smell another project
















I think AS5 sucks, i am trying it out now and my temps are currently at 37C on idle sometimes it drops to 34C but it did say that temps would move 2 degrees or so during the break in period which is 200hrs. Another reason why i would suggest IC diamond, takes two hrs or less to cure and keeps temps low.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


thx







yea i was thinking of stuffing some of them into the bay but i have fan in there wait a minute!!! i could ziptie them into a spiral on the back but i would have to drill some holes or just be ingenius







Do you smell it csmaan?







i smell another project
















I think AS5 sucks, i am trying it out now and my temps are currently at 37C on idle sometimes it drops to 34C but it did say that temps would move 2 degrees or so during the break in period which is 200hrs. Another reason why i would suggest IC diamond, takes two hrs or less to cure and keeps temps low.


Oh the smell is quite pungent doat







.

Also I agree for the AS5, I re-applied yesterday when I installed Megatron, and its doing the temperature fluctuation right now which is annoying. Definitely going to buy some IC7, I was going to buy CLP but I figure its too risky.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Oh the smell is quite pungent doat







.

Also I agree for the AS5, I re-applied yesterday when I installed Megatron, and its doing the temperature fluctuation right now which is annoying. Definitely going to buy some IC7, I was going to buy CLP but I figure its too risky.


im thinking of just putting on some IC7 too but i barely have enough for one or two applications and i found a good method for HDT heatsinks, two short lines on the partitions. I looked at my heatsink and i saw that i put too much on the ends there were lumps or build up so i can get even lower temps with a better application.


----------



## erebus14

Hi everyone. I'm about to buy a new build on an Antec 1200 and was wondering what tools, specifically, I'll need for the best and cleanest cable management possible. I'd appreciate it if you can link me to the actual items. Thanks a lot.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erebus14*


Hi everyone. I'm about to buy a new build on an Antec 1200 and was wondering what tools, specifically, I'll need for the best and cleanest cable management possible. I'd appreciate it if you can link me to the actual items. Thanks a lot.


zipties, lots and lots of zipties that the only thing i know you will need for sure because i never had an Antec case.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

dremel!!!


----------



## erebus14

So is this good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16899997012 And I assume 100 is more than enough, right?

I've heard about cable sleeves, but not sure where to get them. Are they at all necessary?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erebus14*


So is this good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16899997012 And I assume 100 is more than enough, right?

I've heard about cable sleeves, but not sure where to get them. Are they at all necessary?


Cable sleeving is good to do, it makes the cables look more organized and overall better. But it is pretty time consuming to do.

As for the zip ties, that's enough for sure







.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would go to Home depot, Lowes, wal-mart, or any auto store first as after shipping you will probably save.


----------



## halifax1

Here's mine again with my TRUE and whatnot. I still haven't gone out to get my new paint yet, so it's still ugly interior until I have the time to paint it which will most likely be this week.










I also have more sleeving that I'm going to get done for the cables that don't show it. Also, the 8-pin is going to be run under the board so that it's not sticking out so much, and the top fan wire will be hidden.

I'm not too sure about what to do with the 2x 6-pin PCI-E cables.


----------



## repo_man

^^^9.5/10

Looks great, only thing I would say is ziptie those header wires together. They just look a bit unkept down there. Other than that, awesome job!


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
^^^9.5/10

Looks great, only thing I would say is ziptie those header wires together. They just look a bit unkept down there. Other than that, awesome job!

Yeah, the bottom wires are a mess right now because of the tight space. Once I get it all painted I plan on spending the rest of the day working on just the cables, as I have some great ideas that will make it look perfect.


----------



## doat

Hey a fellow houstonian on the forum!! i thought i would never see the day.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Hey a fellow houstonian on the forum!! i thought i would never see the day.

There are lots of us! I've seen so many people from Dallas, Austin, Houston, and the like. We're here


----------



## doat

we are a dying breed on the forum lol


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stingerjg*


Go easy on me guys. This is a dedicated folding rig. I dont even know what brand of case this is. It doesnt have a side window so none of this can even be seen. If you notice, it doesnt even have a rear exhaust.







Well, at least you have plenty of space for your graphics cards









Oh and I give you a 9/10 for cable management


----------



## cs_maan

Rheobus coming in today, oh joy, MORE CABLES TO HIDE :swearing:...Just kidding I love doing what I do.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Rheobus coming in today, oh joy, MORE CABLES TO HIDE :swearing:...Just kidding I love doing what I do.










the Sunbeam Rheobus fan controller? I have one too i like it so far the LEDs are very very bright but i don't mind it because my couch blocks it from shining on my tv.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


the Sunbeam Rheobus fan controller? I have one too i like it so far the LEDs are very very bright but i don't mind it because my couch blocks it from shining on my tv.


Clippers or black electrical tape are your friend


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


the Sunbeam Rheobus fan controller? I have one too i like it so far the LEDs are very very bright but i don't mind it because my couch blocks it from shining on my tv.


Correct







, I don't mind the LED's my computer is on my desk so they will be above my eye level.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Correct







, I don't mind the LED's my computer is on my desk so they will be above my eye level.

word of advice, place the controller where all 4 fan wires can reach.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
the Sunbeam Rheobus fan controller? I have one too i like it so far the LEDs are very very bright but i don't mind it because my couch blocks it from shining on my tv.

push the leds in with a Pen or pencil, it makes em way less bright. dont push in too far as they may break off or stop working.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
word of advice, place the controller where all 4 fan wires can reach.

How do you mean? I bought some extension s just in case of this.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
push the leds in with a Pen or pencil, it makes em way less bright. dont push in too far as they may break off or stop working.

i don't mind the LEDs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
How do you mean? I bought some extension s just in case of this.

Oh well since you got extensions you don't need to worry, i need to get extensions.


----------



## ObviousCat

This page needs pics. Here, I'll volunteer:










IMO the cables could've been a bit tidier but I ran out of zip ties.









/Ya know, after looking at some of you guys' cable management I'm tempted to spend tonight redoing mine instead of playing L4D...


----------



## ObviousCat

Cleaned it up a bit:


----------



## KusH

yummy green ide cable









7/10

Don't know if u can route any of those cables on the backside can't really tell by your pics but if not thats about the best your going to get.


----------



## xonix

Updated my rig again:










Here comes the cables..
What I see:










Whats there:


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xonix* 
Updated my rig again:










Here comes the cables..
What I see:










Whats there:










Not bad Sir 8/10, my only question is what possessed you to buy those ultra bright white led fans lol.


----------



## xonix

Haha.. thanks!

I like to rave in my room =P
But seriously, those fans are amazing: pumping 61CFM @ 20dBA!

(side note: I picked up my very first cable sleeving kit the other day and started playing around with it tonight.. notice the black sleeved SATA cables.. quite proud of my first attempt)


----------



## KusH

yea it looks good. I need to post some pics of my comps again. Once I get my new psu for my basement comp I'll repost my rigs


----------



## xonix

Cant wait.. your sig rig looks awesome from the specs already.. =)


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

9.9

reason: those 4/8pin cable doesnt look right somehow...


----------



## erebus14

Hey guys, are 1/2 x 1/2 zip tie mounts a good size for bundling wires behind the motherboard?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
9.9

reason: those 4/8pin cable doesnt look right somehow...

Yeah, I've no where to tie it down, other then the MB Tray Handle. :l


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Yeah, I've no where to tie it down, other then the MB Tray Handle. :l


MINT looks aggressive! good job 9.0


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Yeah, I've no where to tie it down, other then the MB Tray Handle. :l


Is that case being sold anywhere, it looks like a really nice case







.

10/10 from me


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Yeah, I've no where to tie it down, other then the MB Tray Handle. :l

well in that case 10/10 then









Now! my turn

Now my P182 is officially water cooled, when i had it air cooled i got 10/10 so lets see how this goes....


----------



## Setzer

9/10 to BANDIT_COROLLA
The thing that would make it perfect would be a cover for the PSU, other than that, that's one of the best cable management skills I've ever seen


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
9/10 to BANDIT_COROLLA
The thing that would make it perfect would be a cover for the PSU, other than that, that's one of the best cable management skills I've ever seen









Link to the material i should get please


----------



## Code Geass

Lulz! That's just neat as your previous set up with AC.

Still 10/10. I don't see why bother covering the PSU.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
Link to the material i should get please









First of all it's a 10/10 for me

You can use same material as your case interior or a different one with same color..

It would look great man.. but i love it the way it is


----------



## Unl33t

@BANDIT_COROLLA: 10/20









just finished getting this up and running for my father.

considering this is possibly the worst case ever for cable managment, i dont think i did to bad









there is no holes for routing behind the mobo tray, but there is plenty of room back there









also this is an old computer, so its using one of those PSU's with a million connections, and only like4 is needed









oh well... pics:


----------



## Ramzinho

for your dad's component and case.. i would give you a 9/10

you won't need air flow to keep this cool


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


well in that case 10/10 then









Now! my turn

Now my P182 is officially water cooled, when i had it air cooled i got 10/10 so lets see how this goes....



















9.9/10, I agree with whoever said cover the PSU cables on the bottom







.

That's a really nice WC setup though!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unl33t* 
@BANDIT_COROLLA: 10/20









just finished getting this up and running for my father.

considering this is possibly the worst case ever for cable managment, i dont think i did to bad









there is no holes for routing behind the mobo tray, but there is plenty of room back there









also this is an old computer, so its using one of those PSU's with a million connections, and only like4 is needed









oh well... pics:



You just got it up and running? It looks like it has 5 yrs worth of dust in it









I still give it 5/10. Sorry but it looks like all you did was shove all the wires to one side. Make some holes, get rid of all the dust, sleeve some cables and come back and lets make sure you get a true solid rating.


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
You just got it up and running? It looks like it has 5 yrs worth of dust in it









I still give it 5/10. Sorry but it looks like all you did was shove all the wires to one side. Make some holes, get rid of all the dust, sleeve some cables and come back and lets make sure you get a true solid rating.

haha, well unfortunately it does have 5 years worth of dust in it









all i did was rip out the old components and put the "new" ones in.

as far as the cutting of holes, its my dads case, and he would kill me if i did that.

When he buys himself a new rig, ill be putting all this in another case as a downloading rig, and the cable managment will be alot better then


----------



## doat

wow i just saw all the dust on the front bottom fan hahahah does that fan even work it is surrounded by dust.


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
wow i just saw all the dust on the front bottom fan hahahah does that fan even work it is surrounded by dust.

haha, yea works fine...it does make a little noise though


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

im rebuilding my watercooling AGAIN! cos im not too happy that air from reservoir keeps getting suck into the pump and get stuck in the radiator....


----------



## almighty15

Done a little cable management









Now please do bear in mind the amount of stuff i have in this case









The buisness side :










Front Mounted Radiator :










By the pump :










Turned on and working :










Still needs some work as my PCIEX power connectors for my 260GTX are to short to route round the back


----------



## Sgtbash

I think i just jizzed in my pants.

Why wont my 900 look that good!!!


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

That's an almighty 9/10!

Just think it could be cleaned up a bit for a +1 point.

Here's my rig for teh chop block....just switched over to a dual loop setup for ****s 'n giggles.










Na...haha.

Here:


















And the dirty:








The hard drive is still in the same location and works just fine. The temps are fine....period.


----------



## xonix

Thats hilarious.. putting your HDD behind the drive bays..
At first I was all *wth is this guy doing* but its starting to grow on me =D

9.5/10 (Why not just plug those 2 x 6pins for your vid card directly to the PSU connectors, so you can do away with the extensions. Unless its a splitter extension - cannot seeing!)


----------



## nguyhen4wd

Here's My Pc .. the cables are hell !!!! i have not clabe management because i want to change the Mother board and CPU... but i listen advices !!!

Rate it !










But I listen advices !!!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nguyhen4wd* 
Here's My Pc .. the cables are hell !!!! i have not clabe management because i want to change the Mother board and CPU... but i listen advices !!!

Rate it !










But I listen advices !!!

Not going to rate only because you haven't tried yet. You have the same PSU and case as I do so I know what your capable of at this point.

I haven't made any extra holes and mine turned out pretty damn good. Find any and every hole in your case to throw all of those wires and any slack in the wires behind the mobo backplate. There are a ton of wires you can hide.

Also, turn your hard drives around so the wires go out towards the front. Helps hide them better. Think about plasti-dip painting your interior black if your into that. It does help give it a cleaner look.


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


okay here you go:


Uh... have you even tried to straighten out that mess of psychadelic spaghetti????????????????????????????????????????? ???????

1.2/10


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steVe54*













Good God man where did you learn photography?


----------



## doat

lol that pic is huge


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht* 
Good God man where did you learn photography?

Good God man where did you learn to quote huge photos?


----------



## xonix

Big, Unclear, Non-cable-showing Photo has already been quoted and flamed about. Not that I'm complaining..

but come on, at least link the photo instaed of reposting it in a quote =(

and I give it 2/10 for not being able to see anything


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xonix*


Big, Unclear, Non-cable-showing Photo has already been quoted and flamed about. Not that I'm complaining..

but come on, at least link the photo instaed of reposting it in a quote =(

and I give it 2/10 for not being able to see anything


I'll give it N\\A can't see anything cant judge anything.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Cant see anything except that there is a big orange ugly ide cable.


----------



## Crooksy




----------



## KusH

@ JordonWillis 8/10 good job.


----------



## wierdo124

That took like two hours to do, it's better than it used to be. By far. Soon i think i'm gonna hire someone to do it.


----------



## doat

wow i say 3/10 for effort


----------



## Unstableiser

10/10 for fail


----------



## aaronmonto

.1/10.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 


















That took like two hours to do, it's better than it used to be. By far. Soon i think i'm gonna hire someone to do it.

Two hours.....to do that.......









How much of that time was spent drinking Bawls hmmmmmm?


----------



## lithgroth007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 


















That took like two hours to do, it's better than it used to be. By far. Soon i think i'm gonna hire someone to do it.

Where in Minnesota are you, I can help you with that. I have the hole saws, dremel and all that you would need to clean up that mess.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*











That took like two hours to do, it's better than it used to be. By far. Soon i think i'm gonna hire someone to do it.


No offence man, but what were you doing for two hours? Just strip it out, clean everything and slowly rebuild with cable management in mind. Do it the right way once and each time after that will be easy


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
No offence man, but what were you doing for two hours? Just strip it out, clean everything and slowly rebuild with cable management in mind. Do it the right way once and each time after that will be easy









exactly, make a big effort and there is a huge payoff..

i did this in like...3 hours mb

















NOTE: since then i have replaced the IDE cable with a new sata cable (new drive altogether actually)


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

@Above; Extremely impressive. 10/10.

I know they're average, but it's the best I could do given my current situation.

I'll try again when I get a new case.


----------



## loop0001

thanks very much GotMaxPower








it looks like you grouped up what you could there, use zip ties i swear by them!!
also..i have an extension for a cpu 8pin cord.. if you have it you could run that whole cable behind the mobo.. since i didnt need it i would be happy to send it to you free
pm if you really want it









oh and i give yours a 7/10 without drilling holes you did well man


----------



## DaMirrorLink

best i could do with no cable management holes...

if anyone with a dremel lives near coffeyville, kansas, pm me, and we can make it better


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

my haf 932


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
best i could do with no cable management holes...
if anyone with a dremel lives near coffeyville, kansas, pm me, and we can make it better









need to attack that mass with some zipties dude








3/10 alot of air is being blocked by that

@ RAND0M1ZER

HOLY GIANT DIAGONAL PICTURES BATMAN!








lol, i dunno why crooked pics are so popular..

anyways it looks real clean man, 9.8/10 just that last couple of inches from the 24 pin for me... got more heatshrink or electrical tape?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
need to attack that mass with some zipties dude








3/10 alot of air is being blocked by that

no zip ties, i put my optical in the 2nd to last to bottom slot and stuff all the molex's under it, if i had a hole or two or 3 for management i could do much better


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
no zip ties, i put my optical in the 2nd to last to bottom slot and stuff all the molex's under it, if i had a hole or two or 3 for management i could do much better

string??? rubber bands?!?! tape?!?!
lol givin you a hard time

hope somethin comes up that will help!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 

HOLY GIANT DIAGONAL PICTURES BATMAN!








lol, *i dunno why crooked pics are so popular*..
?

Too lazy to get out of the chair to take picture.


----------



## loop0001




----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xonix* 
Thats hilarious.. putting your HDD behind the drive bays..
At first I was all *wth is this guy doing* but its starting to grow on me =D

9.5/10 (Why not just plug those 2 x 6pins for your vid card directly to the PSU connectors, so you can do away with the extensions. Unless its a splitter extension - cannot seeing!)

2x6pin extensions are being used since the psu's pci-e cables have bulky filters on them.


----------



## darklighthim

Swapped my stuff from a large and old Antec case into a smaller case untill i get something decent and in the proccess i done a bit of tidying and this is the result which i think is a pretty good effort.


----------



## Ramzinho

i wonder why you left out your large antec case.. you can do some mods on it.. window/painting just have some fun with it


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklighthim* 
Swapped my stuff from a large and old Antec case into a smaller case untill i get something decent and in the proccess i done a bit of tidying and this is the result which i think is a pretty good effort.










7/10.

We haven't been seeing too many good ones here lately, where are the stellar CM jobs?!


----------



## esocid

Mine isn't stellar, but I have a before and after that I hope everyone will appreciate.



















Still needs some work, but a vast improvement with 2 holes cut.


----------



## Threefeet

I'll be posting a dual PSU HAF in a few days. Nothing major done, just trying to keep the mass of cables out of the airflow


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
@ JordonWillis 8/10 good job.

Thanks man, god damn you SLI


----------



## KusH

Lol, tri-sli is nice, completely unnecessary for my resolution 1680x1050, except for when I'm gaming in 3d. I would like a better case though, After seeing my friends haf 935 (i think thats what it is) I need more places for fans


----------



## tsmithr1

here is my rig. I know it would look better without that cable going to my sound card.


----------



## KusH

9/10 very clean.


----------



## doat

9.5/10 just sleeve a few cables and it is perfect. Very nice, i wish my sata slots were sideways like yours.


----------



## Rick Arter

Here is before:



After:







About as good at it will get without any more mods to the case already drilled 2 holes in the bays. Ignore the ghetto 120mm fans they help cool my GTX280 since it runs 24/7 folding.


----------



## Tator Tot

9/10

Sleeve the cables, make the inside black


----------



## Dominazn




----------



## Rick Arter

7.5/10-on the cosmos


----------



## Tator Tot

6.5/10 on the Cosmos

You can do better than that


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
6.5/10 on the Cosmos

You can do better than that

lol


----------



## Monkey92

Wow, all I had to do was ask for some better jobs and I got them! Nice job on the CM after my post (except for the cosmos), they're all very nice.


----------



## Hammerdin

My first attempt at cable management...ever. I dont like the fan controller/DVD drive area but i did rush it a bit.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*











My first attempt at cable management...ever. I dont like the fan controller/DVD drive area but i did rush it a bit.


7/10, you know what you need to work on







.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Yea not bad for a 1st ever attempt, just needs a bit more work...

I'll post my new CM690 NVIDIA edition build pics on friday when i get my N78 back from RMA so i can take some pics


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Wow, all I had to do was ask for some better jobs and I got them! Nice job on the CM after my post* (except for the cosmos),* they're all very nice.


My 6 yr. old son put that together.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominazn*


My 6 yr. old son put that together.


Well in that case I'd give it a 10/10







.

That's actually not even that bad.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*


7.5/10-on the stacker


Your Stacker's the only one I see. You rating your own cable management? Lolwut.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Your Stacker's the only one I see. You rating your own cable management? Lolwut.


Sorry I meant cosmos I don't know what I was thinking not enough sleep LOL.


----------



## scottath

@ tsmithr1 - run the audio cable down the back, through the hole at the bottom edge (above PSU) and then up underneath the cards - coil excess under the supremeFX card and it works well - it's what i have done
can we stop quoting picture please....Australian and others Internet is crap with expensive download limits....


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*




















That took like two hours to do, it's better than it used to be. By far. Soon i think i'm gonna hire someone to do it.


What did you do for the first hour and 45 minutes??? 
Roll and smoke 10 joints?

Come on... can you honestly say you spent 2 hours and that's what you ended up with?

Either way you get 10/10 for rolling & smoking... 2/10 for final results!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

hows this? im switching to black water tomorrow if the Feser Black gets here, oh and I got some 90Âº fittings so the read of the case is gonna look cleaner.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1200612.jpg

also please rate this, this was the first day I got the case and moved everything over, I believe in september? or october, i forget
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...1200/PC024.jpg

also rate this, this was my old PC before I got my current hardware in september, Alienware case
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../moboPC006.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../gtx260011.jpg

before antec1200
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...IENWARE002.jpg


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
hows this? im switching to black water tomorrow if the Feser Black gets here, oh and I got some 90Âº fittings so the read of the case is gonna look cleaner.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...g/P1200612.jpg

also please rate this, this was the first day I got the case and moved everything over, I believe in september? or october, i forget
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...1200/PC024.jpg

also rate this, this was my old PC before I got my current hardware in september, Alienware case
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../moboPC006.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../gtx260011.jpg

before antec1200
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...IENWARE002.jpg

Cables: 9.5/10

Aesthetics: 8/10

Something's bothering me, and I can't place my finger on it...


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

what about the older pics? i know one of those is FAIL, i had 4 optical drives for a while with dual HDDs. Only thing that bothers me on the first pic of my recent setup, is the mass amount of cables coming from the PSU and the water lines are perfectly horizontal or vertical, they have slants to them <_<


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


what about the older pics? i know one of those is FAIL, i had 4 optical drives for a while with dual HDDs. Only thing that bothers me on the first pic of my recent setup, is the mass amount of cables coming from the PSU and the water lines are perfectly horizontal or vertical, they have slants to them <_<


I was rating the first one.


----------



## welly321

Here is mine. If you think this is bad, you should of seen it before i added the bottom fan and redid my cables!! anyways here goes let me know what ya think 
http://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00146fzk.jpg


----------



## tsmithr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *welly321* 
Here is mine. If you think this is bad, you should of seen it before i added the bottom fan and redid my cables!! anyways here goes let me know what ya think
http://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00146fzk.jpg

We have the same case, u can hide almost all of the cable behind the motherboard tray. it'll look a heck of a lot better and improve air flow.


----------



## Monkey92

I might go upload another pic of mine.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

just completely rebuilt the water cooling set up AGAIN!

*Turned the radiator around
*moved the pump
*new good looking tube fitting
*moved the reservoir
*lapped cpu

what do you think?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


just completely rebuilt the water cooling set up AGAIN!

*Turned the radiator around
*moved the pump
*new good looking tube fitting
*moved the reservoir
*lapped cpu

what do you think?
'tehpics'


Very very nice, 9.9/10, just need to sleeve some cables.


----------



## loop0001

@bandit
as for managing everything to get it out of the way of airflow...total 10 for 10!!!
case is awesome man gj


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Wow Bandit, that's some great cables.

Although, what the hell is that big tower on the back of your computer?

I know it's a rad, but why so oddly shaped?


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
Wow Bandit, that's some great cables.

Although, what the hell is that big tower on the back of your computer?

I know it's a rad, but why so oddly shaped?

lol, sorry dude but that was funny, yes that is his rad..
but he also has 4 120mm fans lined up to attach it to the case... 3 of those fans are likely gutted out and are now just a great shroud


----------



## loop0001

*had to redo my whole case because i bought a sunbeam rheobus and plasti-dipped the whole case








BEFORE








i only had regular black paint on here...and it was flaking off bad..
plasti-dip saved the day!
---------------------

AFTER


























*


----------



## doat

i give you a -14/10 just because i am jealous of how you can manage your cables.


----------



## tnaz71

Here's mine, I still would like to sleeve the wires, maybe one day.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i give you a -14/10 just because i am jealous of how you can manage your cables.


HA!!!







....







.....







:....







.....







..... :swearing:....







.....







....







....







....





















!!!!

@tnaz71 loving it! looks really clean! 9.8/10! just need to sleeve


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


HA!!!







....







.....







:....







.....







..... :swearing:....







.....







....







....







....





















!!!!


lol i love the smilies too but when i put too many in a row it just shows the text for one.



































:devi l:














see


----------



## loop0001

really? well fooi ... was a great stream of bipolar smileys tho


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

K i fixed my video card. sorta










if anyone is wondering, the HDD is there cause I have a triple rad taking up 10 drive bays in the front and only have room for Fan Controller and DVD drive


----------



## doat

Could that pic be any bigger? It's not filling up my screen at all.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Could that pic be any bigger? It's not filling up my screen at all.


fixed. forgot to resize it again before posting, it was 3224 pixels originally


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


fixed. forgot to resize it again before posting, it was 3224 pixels originally


It's still too small lol j/k I wish i had a watercooling setup


----------



## zhevra

Looks really clean 10 : )


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


K i fixed my video card. sorta










if anyone is wondering, the HDD is there cause I have a triple rad taking up 10 drive bays in the front and only have room for Fan Controller and DVD drive


ouch that card is warped bad...








9/10. Deduction for the use of electrical tape on optical drive, and GPU.


----------



## Monkey92

How is the performance of that MCW60 and uni-sink on the 260? I'm thinking of going WC after I build my dad's computer in a month or so.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

eclipseaudio, Electrical tape is my Best FRIEND






























Monkey, my video card, at 84ÂºF room temp is idling at 39ÂºC right now, I was just playing Crysis and the highest it got in 30 minutes was 44ÂºC, it used to hit mid 70ÂºC range all the time before. In the morning it was 72ÂºF in here, the card was idling at 33ÂºC. I was quite impressed at the great performance the lil block and heatsink give, I thought for 70$ (block, unisink and adapter kit from Crazy PC) that it wasn't gonna perform that good, but it almost cut my load temps in half


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


Here's mine, I still would like to sleeve the wires, maybe one day.











Very nice, id give that a 9.5/10

minus .5 for the small wires for the front panel and switches, u can pull those a lil tighter behind the mobo and hide them a lil better


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


lol, sorry dude but that was funny, yes that is his rad..
but he also has 4 120mm fans lined up to attach it to the case... 3 of those fans are likely gutted out and are now just a great shroud


correct there! that are pretty much just a spacer plate so the rad is not too close to the PC because you see.... my GPU gives out ALOT of heat out the back so i dont want that heat to touch the rad.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


correct there! that are pretty much just a spacer plate so the rad is not too close to the PC because you see.... my GPU gives out ALOT of heat out the back so i dont want that heat to touch the rad.


soooo....do i get a star sticker as a prize or what?


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


soooo....do i get a star sticker as a prize or what?


you get a rep for a price hehe!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


you get a rep for a price hehe!










*Sniff*







i'd like to thank the academy, and my family, least of all the gerbil i ran over this morning and to Bandit...who has a fun name and a killer shroud for his radiator... *weeps uncontrollably*


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


*sniff*







i'd like to thank the academy, and my family, least of all the gerbil i ran over this morning and to bandit...who has a fun name and a killer shroud for his radiator... *weeps uncontrollably*


hahahaha!!!! Lulzzz!!!!:d:d


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
*Sniff*







i'd like to thank the academy, and my family, least of all the gerbil i ran over this morning and to Bandit...who has a fun name and a killer shroud for his radiator... *weeps uncontrollably*

R.I.P. Gerbil...may your soul live in tranquility with my dead goldfish...in the depths of toilet heaven.


----------



## loop0001

poor lil goldy...

i used to have a fish tank long while back, i thought the goldfish with those weird bubbles over their eyes looked stupid so bought a few of them...

in 2 days!!! each of them died because they got to close the the lil tube that sucks in water, got their eyes stuck and DIED!!! ...stupid bubble eyes...


----------



## doat

lol loop


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

LOL!!! i laugh so hard at almost every single post loop000000001010101111000011 made LOL


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
poor lil goldy...

i used to have a fish tank long while back, i thought the goldfish with those weird bubbles over their eyes looked stupid so bought a few of them...

in 2 days!!! each of them died because they got to close the the lil tube that sucks in water, got their eyes stuck and DIED!!! ...stupid bubble eyes...

Lmao, mine was a survivor, lived for a good 8 years, then started swimming sideways like an idiot, then finally died...I might have poisoned it with some kind of fish medicine lol but that can't be proved







. Until it can...it jumped out of the tank


----------



## Wookie Man

My new Zalman GS1000 case. I put some time into it, but it isn't perfect. I'll save that for another day.


----------



## CatTech

@Wookie Man: The case looks good, nice and neat. I'll give it a 9/10 just because some of the cables that you can see could be sleeved or perhaps hidden a little more. That's just nitpicking though.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


LOL!!! i laugh so hard at almost every single post loop000000001010101111000011 made LOL


rofl been thread jacking so much

but i am very happy that i was able to make you laugh man


----------



## muledeer

New and improved version







New psu Antec cp850, new motherboard EVGA 780i FTW







Whadda think?









http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6362.jpg


----------



## Le_Loup

9/10 for sure man, nice work!

*page 666 ftw!*


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wookie Man*


My new Zalman GS1000 case. I put some time into it, but it isn't perfect. I'll save that for another day.


I'll give you an E for effort.








But a total F on color choice.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


I'll give you an E for effort.








But a total F on color choice.


Those Gigabyte boards are awesome for performance, but they look horrible (to me anyway).

Here's my setup again, im just so egotistical







.



Click for full size.








I need to get out the compressed air







.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok @ monkey9.7/10. -.1 for cpu power wire's not being individually HS'd. -.1 for CPU HS fan wires not being HS'd. and -.1 for top fan wires not being HS'd.

LOLz. 9.7/10


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Ok @ monkey 7/10. -.1 for cpu power wire's not being individually HS'd. -.1 for CPU HS fan wires not being HS'd. and -.1 for top fan wires not being HS'd.

LOLz. 9.7/10


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
















wow monkey that is F R E SH
that dark knight is sexy as hell


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Monkey, you did notice what happened when you quoted me right...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Ok @ monkey9.7/10. -.1 for cpu power wire's not being individually HS'd. -.1 for CPU HS fan wires not being HS'd. and -.1 for top fan wires not being HS'd.

LOLz. 9.7/10


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Monkey, you did notice what happened when you quoted me right...


I ain't no noob, I was just playin along lol







.


----------



## aFreak

@wookie man - nice 9/10. Btw how did you do the push/pull on the Xiggy Dark knight?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


@wookie man - nice 9/10. Btw how did you do the push/pull on the Xiggy Dark knight?


You can use zipties some have used rubber bands but i think zip ties are best to getting the fans on the heatsink nice and tight.


----------



## Enthusiast

The best I can do without modded holes and stock antec case


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enthusiast* 
The best I can do without modded holes and stock antec case
'pictar'

5/10. At least they're not splayed throughout the entire case, but that's still pretty bad.


----------



## doat

you should turn your harddrive around so you can hide your cables better.


----------



## reedo

here it is, the other 4890 is currently on the return voyage from the newegg rma dungeon


----------



## Enthusiast

8/10
Try to hide the cables that are behind mobo tray so u don't see them through the cable management holes, like the 8pin.
Heres my 2nd attempt with the hdds turned around, still a stock case


----------



## xHassassin

It's sort of hard to see the cables when they're neatly hidden behind the bluely tinted windows.


----------



## Enthusiast

hehe, fine i'll stop cheating, here comes the ugly one


----------



## Enigma8750

8/10. Really the hardest part for you is the Antec 900 Case which I used for a build and doing wire management with that case was dremmel here dremmel there. It is a beautiful case but they were not thinking of wire management for that particular model.
Another thing that I noticed on your build was the placement of the SATA cables and how they enter the Motherboard. That is a little messy and the reason that your not a 9/10. Another thing that I noticed was the lack of wire loom or shrink on the power wires and exposed control wires.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 







here it is, the other 4890 is currently on the return voyage from the newegg rma dungeon

Your heatsink is pointed backwards


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Your heatsink is pointed backwards

aha i will be quietly punching myself in the face if anyone needs me


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:

aha i will be quietly punching myself in the face if anyone needs me
That was sooooo.. Funny I'm probably gonna be laughing tomorrow as well....10/10 for the comeback.. That was CLASSIC.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


aha i will be quietly punching myself in the face if anyone needs me










ROFL







it happens to the best of us







.

7.5/10 for the cable management though, nice job







.


----------



## Monkey92

@Enthusiast:

Your second attempt is 10x better than the first, see what a little work will get you?

7.5/10, now to cut holes.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enthusiast*


hehe, fine i'll stop cheating, here comes the ugly one










Hmmm, 7/10.

4Pin sort of ruins the picture, maybe route it under the mobo?

Erm, better camera always makes things look better.

General wire confusion, you should prbably route them behind the mobo, cut holes?









Pretty good though, shows that effort has been put into it.


----------



## Xandax

I know my cable management rating has dropped since my previous set-up on air cooling, but I believe it's still fairly high quality.

Before:









After:

























Sorry I didn't really have posting in cable management thread in mind when I was taking these pictures, but I think you get the idea...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xandax*


I know my cable management rating has dropped since my previous set-up on air cooling, but I believe it's still fairly high quality.

Before:









After:

























Sorry I didn't really have posting in cable management thread in mind when I was taking these pictures, but I think you get the idea...


10/10









This is pure win in those pics, very nice loop







.


----------



## aaronmonto

That loop is just ridiculously sexy... in fact, it was somehow sexy before too. I agree, 100% win here. +rep


----------



## doat

your radiator is mounted in a very strange way, it's like in the morning when you wake up and there is some hair in the corner of your head that sticks out, that is what the radiator reminds me of lol. 10/10.


----------



## RoboHobo

Xandax I would like to sacrifice my case to yours. That is truly a beautiful case. Respect


----------



## Monkey92

Very nice Xandax, I can't see anything to fix so I will say 10/10.

BTW, how do you like the WC on the 750i?


----------



## derek2esilent

Quote:



Xandax










your fan is not having a fun time with all that weight, 10/10 though.


----------



## loop0001

totally worried about that radiator...looks cool but thats just scary


----------



## doat

yea you really should either move it ontop or secure it to the back better a way, that looks like it will snap one day.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Like I said, I suggest mounting the quad rad in the front...


----------



## cs_maan

Or you could even make a cheap-o bracket to hang it from.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xandax*


I know my cable management rating has dropped since my previous set-up on air cooling, but I believe it's still fairly high quality.

After:










You really should have that rad hanging down from the top fan, would be a little more secure.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Or you could even make a cheap-o bracket to hang it from.


or get some L brackets and screw it to the back of the case, having the fans perpendicular to the back of the case.


----------



## Xandax

Watercooling on the 750i is great. Everest reports 42-43 Celsius at idle on the NB, where with the air cooling it was at 52ish degrees.

I tightened those screws on purpose to get as much leverage out back for the steel radbox.

I tested the strength of the radboxes by gently rocking the radiator. The entire case moved solidly with it. I think they will hold up, i've zip tied the two radboxes together to more evenly distribute the weight. But you guys are worrying me so I may build some brackets as well. The radiator looks heavy but it's not that bad honestly.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xandax*


Watercooling on the 750i is great. Everest reports 42-43 Celsius at idle on the NB, where with the air cooling it was at 52ish degrees.

I tightened those screws on purpose to get as much leverage out back for the steel radbox.

I tested the strength of the radboxes by gently rocking the radiator. The entire case moved solidly with it. I think they will hold up, i've zip tied the two radboxes together to more evenly distribute the weight. But you guys are worrying me so I may build some brackets as well. The radiator looks heavy but it's not that bad honestly.


I'd do something different, just doesn't look robust enough. I'm not sure what you could do though, sorry







.


----------



## sailerboy

This is my first stab at cable management. Please tell me what i did wrong, and how i could fix it, OTHER then using a dremmel. Dont want to drill into my new haf just yet.










And heres the full sized image for anyone feeling brave.

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/8281/1000741.jpg


----------



## doat

i would say get some sleeves otherwise it is very good.


----------



## ahwosh

Before:








After I replaced the gpu, psu, and rear case fan:


----------



## skeptic

ELINOR, needs a bit more work iam thinkin of painting the inside black.
let me know what you guys think


----------



## Tohdman

Nice. I also want to paint the inside of mine, except red. Assuming that's a UV light you should paint the inside something that would react with it and be extremely obnoxious.







I don't want to rate because I am noob.










I am pretty satisfied with mine considering there is no cable management in my case. The biggest flaw is where all the cables go off the PSU, which I wish didn't have to be in the middle of the drive bay. Also round IDE cable.


----------



## Dominant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohdman*


Nice. I also want to paint the inside of mine, except red. Assuming that's a UV light you should paint the inside something that would react with it and be extremely obnoxious.







I don't want to rate because I am noob.










I am pretty satisfied with mine considering there is no cable management in my case. The biggest flaw is where all the cables go off the PSU, which I wish didn't have to be in the middle of the drive bay. Also round IDE cable.


7.5/10, stuff some cables behind the PSU and the mortherboard tray.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi guys i have being asking 4 help on ocn for my cable managment so i started my own cable management thread then some member on ocn refer me to here to ask 4 help so yeah heres my system need some help tidying it and the main problem i think is cause by the crap motherboard anyways heres my cable thread if u want to check out more images of my system, thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ment-help.html


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Hi guys i have being asking 4 help on ocn for my cable managment so i started my own cable management thread then some member on ocn refer me to here to ask 4 help so yeah heres my system need some help tidying it and the main problem i think is cause by the crap motherboard anyways heres my cable thread if u want to check out more images of my system, thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ment-help.html


I would first find something to sleeve those PSU wires in. You can do it the hard way with braided cable wrap or just go simple and find one of those plastic shrink wrap style things.

Just Google PSU sleeving kits.


----------



## [email protected]

that doesnt do much i want good air flow and hidden cables


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


that doesnt do much i want good air flow and hidden cables


Yes it does, it sleeves the PSU cables meaning they are easy to tidy, and compacts them aiding air flow.


----------



## [email protected]

and probaly using zip ties are better perhaps? And easier


----------



## 98uk

Fine, I was just trying to help but it seems you are either obtuse or generally ungrateful


----------



## Darren9




----------



## cs_maan

10/10, there's literally nothing to hide







.


----------



## Enigma8750

9/10... ohhh its a winner. I won't lie.. But there is just something about the layout that strokes me the wrong way.. Great job and awesome cable management.

comment.. Is there any cables in that machine...?


----------



## cs_maan

I think you can make that pump "fit in" more, instead of just hanging there, but that's about all you can really do lol.


----------



## doat

i give a 7/10 you gotta tuck in the green tubes and stuff









10/10 but i dont like the green strips around the tubing, looks kind of gay imo.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
i give a 7/10 you gotta tuck in the green tubes and stuff









10/10 but i dont like the green strips around the tubing, looks kind of gay imo.

a lil over done too on the coils IMO, and they are pretty spaced out, not doing much. <_<

9/10 tho


----------



## RUGRLN

You wanna see messy cables, wait till I show you the insides of my PC, you can't even touch the RAM with the power cords pushing you away!!


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RUGRLN* 
You wanna see messy cables, wait till I show you the insides of my PC, you can't even touch the RAM with the power cords pushing you away!!

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4104/dscf0004ys0.jpg

*Click link for pic, big pic for link*

Something like that? (My olld build I had a bit back).

- Le_Loup


----------



## sailerboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sailerboy* 
This is my first stab at cable management. Please tell me what i did wrong, and how i could fix it, OTHER then using a dremmel. Dont want to drill into my new haf just yet.










And heres the full sized image for anyone feeling brave.

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/8281/1000741.jpg

Well, i didnt get any responses for my rate my cables, so im quoting my post. Please rate?


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sailerboy* 
Well, i didnt get any responses for my rate my cables, so im quoting my post. Please rate?

9/10







Definately nice, could be 10/10 if It was invisible cables, or a sleeve system that matches the metalic colouring inside so that it seems almost "non existant" but fantastic work none the less!

- Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4104/dscf0004ys0.jpg

*Click link for pic, big pic for link*

Something like that? (My olld build I had a bit back).

- Le_Loup


Ratey My Cabey


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sailerboy* 
Well, i didnt get any responses for my rate my cables, so im quoting my post. Please rate?

Not to bad! I would try and tighten your sata cable a little. 8.5


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sailerboy* 
Well, i didnt get any responses for my rate my cables, so im quoting my post. Please rate?

Damn, very nicely done, 8/10







. When you decide to cut holes I guarantee you can pull off a 10/10, I can tell you put effort in this.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sailerboy*


Well, i didnt get any responses for my rate my cables, so im quoting my post. Please rate?


7/10 I would take all the cables and run them strait down the side of the MB instead of them going off and into those "cable management" holes. I think that would make it look cleaner.


----------



## xHassassin

I'm such a cheater, you can't see anything besides my mobo.


----------



## Le_Loup

I see a cable... fibber, it's on that cpu fan... make it vanish and 10/10, but where's the case? o-o

And can anyone rate mine yet?

- Le_Loup


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dominant* 
7.5/10, stuff some cables behind the PSU and the mortherboard tray.

I would but there is a like a metal beam going across my case right below the PSU. So I couldn't even do that, plus I don't think the tray is big enough to handle the board power connector. That's why I have to make the cables hide behind the drive bays. I do want to have the cables go into the top of the drive bay but then I would have to cut that metal piece going across my case somehow, and I am worried that would question the integrity of my case.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
I see a cable... fibber, it's on that cpu fan... make it vanish and 10/10, but where's the case? o-o

And can anyone rate mine yet?

- Le_Loup

I don't need a case, HDD is housed under the mobo though.









BTW, where's your rig? I can't find it.


----------



## morphus1

theres mine, HELL of a time with that apollo case no room for nothing


----------



## halifax1

^ I'd say 5/10 just for effort.


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


I don't need a case, HDD is housed under the mobo though.









BTW, where's your rig? I can't find it.










Nice and here, again, (ppl keep missing it).

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4104/dscf0004ys0.jpg

I prefer to link rather then blow it up, as it's a big pic.

- Le_Loup


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Nice and here, again, (ppl keep missing it).

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4104/dscf0004ys0.jpg

I prefer to link rather then blow it up, as it's a big pic.

- Le_Loup


LOL, 12/100, very small case so not much you can do though.


----------



## hereonyourown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


9/10... ohhh its a winner. I won't lie.. But there is just something about the layout that strokes me the wrong way.. Great job and awesome cable management.

comment.. Is there any cables in that machine...?


The hard drive could be turn around to hide the cable


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Nice and here, again, (ppl keep missing it).

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4104/dscf0004ys0.jpg

I prefer to link rather then blow it up, as it's a big pic.

- Le_Loup


0/10. You didn't even try lol


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


0/10. You didn't even try lol


I have a "tried" pic somewhere, gotta dig through all...my old pic's, but yeah I do have a slightly better one with 100's of zip ties (of various colours), but yeah.

That pic, is special.. But the airflow was needed mainly as I was using 2x pci video cards + x-fi card wedged in between, (variation of sli without sli).

I basically maxed that system to no end,

- Le_Loup


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

I could work on it some more, still need to clean the back up.

Any tips?


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo*











I could work on it some more, still need to clean the back up.

Any tips?










Wrong image.

EDIT: You fixed it, 8/10.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo*











I could work on it some more, still need to clean the back up.

Any tips?


Get the back panel on?
I can still see most of the cables through the cable management holes.
8/10 right now. IDE cable is sort of a turn off.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo* 
*snip*

I could work on it some more, still need to clean the back up.

Any tips?

Doesn't count if you can't get the back panel back on









I just switched back to my Lian-Li A05N for no good reason








Considering the amount of hardware I put in it, not half bad IMO


----------



## Tator Tot

9.9 sleeve your cables. Then its solid.


----------



## nderscore

Less hide, more show.


----------



## Dominant

@ ndrscore

8/10 The big bundle of wires going across the bottom and midle are a bit of a turn off. You can't tuck any of that behind the MoBo?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


Less hide, more show.











I love when people do that.

You can hide all you want, but organization is just as good.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


9.9 sleeve your cables. Then its solid.


They are sleeved...


----------



## bob808

Nice organization nderscore! 8.5/10

heres mine- my first build btw. almost done with it- I think


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


Less hide, more show.

*snipidydoodah*


I actually like this one, it would be 9.5/10 from me IF the top cables were managed better. As it is now it's 8/10.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
I love when people do that.

You can hide all you want, but organization is just as good.

nderscore I second that very very nice. 9.5/10
It sucks when you change something and the cables are tucked so tight you can't move them


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
They are sleeved...

Not completely though.

But no company makes their cables completely sleeved :swearing:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bob808* 

heres mine- my first build btw. almost done with it- I think









8.8 Really nicely done.


----------



## nderscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominant*


@ ndrscore

8/10 The big bundle of wires going across the bottom and midle are a bit of a turn off. You can't tuck any of that behind the MoBo?


They aren't blocking anything. I wanted to try something new with this HAF, I got bored of putting everything behind the mobo.










The harddrive area.










Antec 1200 where I routed everything behind.


----------



## Monkey92

@nderscore:

You sir have excellent skills as far as cable management goes. A big +rep from me







.

And your pictures are excellent as well, what camera do you use?


----------



## KusH

@nderscore

Is there any real reason as to why you have a pci nic? Is dual gig ports and 8usb ports not enough? lol just busting your balls here you're comp looks gorgeous, just kinda threw me off with that in here.

9.5/10


----------



## scottath

One of those "Killer" NIC's maybe? the once with a CPU and some ram on it to process it.....?


----------



## KusH

Killer NIC's are a complete and utter waste of money, R&D, and marketing.


----------



## CorporalAris

nderscore, that is stunning. Organized cables look better than completely hidden cables. GJ, man. Also, I can't believe that you COMPLETELY sleeved those cables.


----------



## NoGuru

@nedrscore
I take my 9.5/10 back that's a 10/10+rep to you!


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

nderscore

10/10


----------



## Rick Arter

nderscore

10/10

From me as well reminds me of tjharlow cable management


----------



## iKxGaMeX

nderscore- 10/10

I LOVE what you did with the HAF and the 1200 is also beautiful.


----------



## lkegley9

Nderscore's Score - Definitely 10/10. Very good work, definitely a different yet effective way to route the cables in that HAF.

I don't know how I can compete with that at all, but here it is. Its my Thermaltake M9. There is almost no cable management stock with the case so its a wee bit tough. I ended up putting an unused set of molex behind the mobo and pluging in all of my fans in the back. Its not the most attractive setup because I used some blue painters tape (so it wouldn't leave adhesive on the surface) and I don't exactly have much money to go and buy zip ties and those little thingys that they use for securing things.

I do plan to splurge on a Dremel soon, so I will eventually get some new pictures when I can cut out some holes.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lkegley9* 
Nderscore's Score - Definitely 10/10. Very good work, definitely a different yet effective way to route the cables in that HAF.

I don't know how I can compete with that at all, but here it is. Its my Thermaltake M9. There is almost no cable management stock with the case so its a wee bit tough. I ended up putting an unused set of molex behind the mobo and pluging in all of my fans in the back. Its not the most attractive setup because I used some blue painters tape (so it wouldn't leave adhesive on the surface) and I don't exactly have much money to go and buy zip ties and those little thingys that they use for securing things.

I do plan to splurge on a Dremel soon, so I will eventually get some new pictures when I can cut out some holes.









Not to bad I'd say 8/10


----------



## Happyness

done painting my new P182
the cable management on that case is amazing though I can still do better


----------



## nderscore

Thanks for the all the great comments guys. I work for a computer company, so the component choices weren't mine. As they say, the customer is always right (even if it's a Killer NIC).

My camera is a Canon SD750 (a cheap point and shoot digital camera).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nderscore* 
Thanks for the all the great comments guys. I work for a computer company, so the component choices weren't mine. As they say, the customer is always right (even if it's a Killer NIC).

My camera is a Canon SD750 (a cheap point and shoot digital camera).

The Killer NIC is not bad. Not actually good for gaming though. Doesn't decrease performance, but the ping decrease is minimal at best (5ms)

Its better for torrenting, packet sniffing. And other activities.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nderscore* 
Thanks for the all the great comments guys. I work for a computer company, so the component choices weren't mine. As they say, the customer is always right (even if it's a Killer NIC).

My camera is a Canon SD750 (a cheap point and shoot digital camera).

Well those shots you took were stunning for a 'cheap point and shoot'. I can't get that quality, and I'm set up with a tripod! Ah well.


----------



## Decade

Please excuse the terribad pictures, camera is just as terribad.

Antec 300 case, minimal dremel work, so not too much to work with yet. Holes in 3.25 and 5.25 bays where done with wire cutters. (Yes, I use my HDT-S1283 as a passive cooler. Idle temp is 40*C, dunno what full load is, but I haven't seen it break 42*C.


----------



## miloshs

How bout this:










Not mine tho, dude did a great job on mods and cable management. Must read for all you cable managers









Clicky here!

2x triple rads, 3x GTX 280 WC-ed, 2x separate WC loops, i7 940.... kicks ass


----------



## KusH

Thats gotta be a hot gpu loop ;-/


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


How bout this:

Not mine tho, dude did a great job on mods and cable management. Must read for all you cable managers









Clicky here!

2x triple rads, 3x GTX 280 WC-ed, 2x separate WC loops, i7 940.... kicks ass










Isnt he a member of OCN?


----------



## Swiftes

Thats Overclocked Orange, made by our own WCUK: Marcus.

Here's my latest attempt, with a non modular PSU, and mods to flip the hdd around.


----------



## scottath

@Decade - you decimated a corsair PSU.....








7/10 - you have tried
Weird board - having a primary slot at the bottom - i ran my single 4870 at the bottom of my board though....but unusual

@miloshs - nice try...lol - where is your system?
That is an awesome system - would love it - but - no ram - and the NB isnt WC'd either


----------



## Xeroni

Too many wires, too small a case. I really need to get a full tower...


----------



## scottath

I wouldnt leave that HDD resting ontop of your card - possibility of zapping it......
Looks ok for the amount of stuff - can be better though


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


@Decade - you decimated a corsair PSU.....








7/10 - you have tried
Weird board - having a primary slot at the bottom - i ran my single 4870 at the bottom of my board though....but unusual


Wasn't my fault, when rebuilding it, one of the dogs thought the stickers where yummy. No corsair sticker is better then half eaten. :S

And yeah, those Biostar TA970GX's have the primary PCI-E x16 at the bottom and you have to have a paddle card in the secondary slot to have the primary run at x16, else it'll run at x8.


----------



## xdcx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Thats Overclocked Orange, made by our own WCUK: Marcus.

Here's my latest attempt, with a non modular PSU, and mods to flip the hdd around.











Overclocked Orange, from this months Custom PC is where I know it from. Very nice.

Your 900-2 is slightly tidier than mine dude. Good job. Would give it 7.5/10


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
@miloshs - nice try...lol - where is your system?
That is an awesome system - would love it - but - no ram - and the NB isnt WC'd either

Ahhh.. didnt try to cheat, just pointing out to a great system....

Heres mine BTW:










Got room for improvement, but still i think its ok... considering its a non modular PSU, and that it has 8 fans (its actually 10 now, counting the PSU one too...







)

That Accelero S1 keeps the card wicked cool... full load = ~54oC passive ( i removed the fans to test it out)... really no need for fans on it... considering on removing the CPU fan too since i got 2x140mm on top. But honestly my system is kinda silent, the only thing that makes the noise is the PSU fan, and its busting my brain lately... stupid non silent PSU's


----------



## loop0001

@miloshs 10/10 for cable management! 9/10 for asthetics (sleeving yeah yeah blah blah) looks great tho!!! how did you remove the hard drive cage?!?! cus that would be awesome to do when i go watercooling..


----------



## doat

i've always wondered if there was an aftermarket heatsink for my video card so i could put bigger fans on it like you did miloshs, very nice cable management too.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


how did you remove the hard drive cage?!?! cus that would be awesome to do when i go watercooling..










Screwdriver and hamer skill









just use a small screwdriver and a hammer and punch them out... need to tie them up with (at least) zipties after... to kinda keep integrity of the case.

@doat

Accelero S1 rev2 is a bargain cooler... 25$ for that beast is really a bargain...
but seriously i doubt fans are needed... unless u go to the extremes (volt modding and OC-ing much)... If i remmember correctly it kept my 4850 at 55-56oC when it wasOC'd to 750mhz passive!!! I mean WTH... and thats under load, at idle is ~32-36oC depending on the ambient temp.
And VRM's and VDDR's are also cool... usually at +2-3oC comared to the GPU itself (no OC and vmods)


----------



## loop0001

aaah the rivets...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Screwdriver and hamer skill









just use a small screwdriver and a hammer and punch them out... need to tie them up with (at least) zipties after... to kinda keep integrity of the case.

@doat

Accelero S1 rev2 is a bargain cooler... 25$ for that beast is really a bargain...
but seriously i doubt fans are needed... unless u go to the extremes (volt modding and OC-ing much)... If i remmember correctly it kept my 4850 at 55-56oC when it wasOC'd to 750mhz passive!!! I mean WTH... and thats under load, at idle is ~32-36oC depending on the ambient temp.
And VRM's and VDDR's are also cool... usually at +2-3oC comared to the GPU itself (no OC and vmods)


10/10 man, very clean looking







. I have the S1 myself with a 120mm fan on it keeps everything cool, but if I take the fan off it gets a little toastier than I'd like, and at the price/performance its a steal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


aaah the rivets...


My favorite







.


----------



## doat

well my video card gets to 66C with the fan set to 100% and my case fans on max, 2 of them are 133cfm and 3 are 88 cfm, the video card is overclocked but not that much maybe to the superclocked version speeds.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


well my video card gets to 66C with the fan set to 100% and my case fans on max, 2 of them are 133cfm and 3 are 88 cfm, the video card is overclocked but not that much maybe to the superclocked version speeds.


66C isn't going to hurt a 285. Start to worry if it hits around 95C.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


66C isn't going to hurt a 285. Start to worry if it hits around 95C.


really? i thought the max was like 85C. Well i have a spare kaze 3,000 RPM 120 X 38mm just sitting in my room and was thinking of putting it on the bottom of my cm690 right under my video card fan to help cool it, would this work?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


really? i thought the max was like 85C. Well i have a spare kaze 3,000 RPM 120 X 38mm just sitting in my room and was thinking of putting it on the bottom of my cm690 right under my video card fan to help cool it, would this work?


That's more correct than 95C IMHO.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


That's more correct than 95C IMHO.


95C won't hurt a GTX 200 card. It might make it not so OCable, but it won't damage it. I've played around with voltage on my 295 and had it up over 100C for extended periods of time and it's fine.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


95C won't hurt a GTX 200 card. It might make it not so OCable, but it won't damage it. I've played around with voltage on my 295 and had it up over 100C for extended periods of time and it's fine.


Well in the case that you don't OC then alright, I'll agree but his is OC'd, either way he's getting great temps with stock cooler and OC.

P.S. I'll be posting new pics of my rig soon for some rating.


----------



## doat

soon i will also be posting new pics of my 4th failed attempt at hiding my cables.


----------



## miloshs

Just checked... after playing LOTRO for an hour, GPU temps were at 40oC passive, and just front 120mm intake, and 1x120mm+2x140mm top/back exaust...

Thats what i call an aftermarket cooler









@cs_maan
how come it gets toastier? OC'd? I honestly never had problems running it passive - got OCZ freeze extreme under the HSF... (and i get better temps on the GPU if the case is closed and without the bottom fan, some 2-3oC lower temps)

@doat
We belive in yuo man, dont give u


----------



## doat

if i can't get at least a 9.5/10 this time i am going to kill myself


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


@cs_maan
how come it gets toastier? OC'd? I honestly never had problems running it passive - got OCZ freeze extreme under the HSF... (and i get better temps on the GPU if the case is closed and without the bottom fan, some 2-3oC lower temps)


I'm not too sure honestly, with a side fan and everything temps go to the high 60's using AS5. I have 2 fans on my hard drive cage doing push/pull, 2 exhausts on top and one rear. It idled almost the same as with a stock cooler, maybe because AS5 didn't cure yet? Or maybe 9800GT's like to run hot not sure lol.

When I added the fan to the cooler temps dropped dramatically. Idle 50C to 43C, and load from 65C to below 54C. When I OC'd the card there was no difference in temps at all either which left me very pleased.

Stock settings are:
Core 600MHz
Shader 1500MHz
Mem 900MHz (1800MHz)

OC I have them at:
Core 705MHz
Shader 1762MHz
Mem 1015MHz

Blah after the stuff I've added to my 690 my cable management sucks though, you'll see what I have resting on top of my 9800GT in the most ghetto of ways







.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


if i can't get at least a 9.5/10 this time i am going to kill myself


Lets see it first before u kill urself


----------



## doat

strange thing is, my card seems to run cooler ever since i overclocked it but then again i did add two kaze 3Ks and i expected to run around 70C after that but it stayed below 66C.

Miloshs, you just want to laugh at me some more!!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

hows this after adding a second card (i know the elec tape is ghetto but come on, how else do I cover up the red/yellow/black power wires)























http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sli/sli005.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sli/sli002.jpg

I will be water cooling the second card next week, running 81ÂºC on Crysis is not acceptable for the second card





















while the first card does 45ÂºC


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


hows this after adding a second card (i know the elec tape is ghetto but come on, how else do I cover up the red/yellow/black power wires)























http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sli/sli005.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sli/sli002.jpg

I will be water cooling the second card next week, running 81ÂºC on Crysis is not acceptable for the second card





















while the first card does 45ÂºC


9.8/10 not bad at all, I can't even tell that you used that tape.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


9.8/10 not bad at all, I can't even tell that you used that tape.










could be ur monitor is setup dark, mines a lil on the bright side <_< jsut got it yesterday tho, need to adjust brightness and contrast


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


could be ur monitor is setup dark, mines a lil on the bright side <_< jsut got it yesterday tho, need to adjust brightness and contrast


Haha its as bright as it gets, they just blend in well, I know its there, I can see it but you wouldn't be able to tell at first glance.


----------



## Monkey92

Good job AMABFKCUO, I'd say 9.5/10.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Good job AMABFKCUO, I'd say 9.5/10.


thanks both of you. I think thats the highest rating Ive had
















Im looking at moving the radiator up an inch, but will have to re drill new holes, that way I can put my hard drive back int he front, its adding heat to my PSU having it there and the video card is heating it up even more.


----------



## freakb18c1

im back with a new psu and video card and a sata dvd rw drive the IDE was killing my cable management! =D re rate me



needs to be cleaned up a tad


----------



## cs_maan

Very nice 9.5/10, for non sleeved cables, but very nice overall, especially for having 4 hard drives.


----------



## loop0001

@freakb18c1 9.8/10 for the management!! well done!


----------



## freakb18c1

=) thanks guys once i get my sidewinder fan clips it will look much cleaner i hate that big ugly fan clip that i have


----------



## ShortySmalls

10/10 for freakb18c1 love it


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
im back with a new psu and video card and a sata dvd rw drive the IDE was killing my cable management! =D re rate me



needs to be cleaned up a tad

9.5/10, mostly for aesthetic reasons.

EDIT: 10/10, just realized that was a 900. Muy excelente.


----------



## freakb18c1

ty the hd's took took about 6 hours =X


----------



## Rick Arter

9.8/10-On the 900 great work with those drives and psu.


----------



## mrwesth

Rig for my brother.
Took about 5 mins after install to cable manage. 
May put a front fan and turn the HDD around.









-mrwesth


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

freakb18, id say 9.5/10 not bad at all


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Miloshs, you just want to laugh at me some more!!


Nah, i just notice its really getting to you... Just be cool, and cable management will come.

Lol, the pain in the ass with cable management is that every time u want to make it better you have to dismantle the whole rig, and start over

AMABFKCUO 9.5/10
mrwesth 9/10 - considering the small case, non modular psu and a big GPU
freakb18c1 10/10 - nice job in fitting that 4870x2 in there


----------



## ekser87

A few days ago painted p182b.


----------



## miloshs

^great 10/10 from me... nice job on painting those noctua fans...


----------



## mrwesth

Full Effect... :sunglasses:


----------



## xdcx

For the ammount of stuff you have in that case, it's very impressive! 9/10 from me


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


A few days ago painted p182b. 










An all black inside out, LED free case is always getting 15/10.


----------



## JMT668

just wondering what people think the best cable managment is so far. i mean come on its been going on since 2006 LOL


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwesth*


Full Effect... :sunglasses:











































Absolutely gorgeous reminds me of my own rig... well besides that u have 3 gx2's and i only have gtx+'s lol.

10/10


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
Full Effect... :sunglasses:

Can you post some links to the high-res photos? Wanna see it big









Anyaways 10/10, awesome job..

P.S. which fan controller are you using?
And what the hell do you guys do with 3x GX2 or 2x 4870x2...







3D animation or just folding and stuff?


----------



## Monkey92

We need to nominate some of the best CM jobs, and then make a separate thread we need to get votes on the best one.


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Can you post some links to the high-res photos? Wanna see it big









Anyaways 10/10, awesome job..

P.S. which fan controller are you using?
And what the hell do you guys do with 3x GX2 or 2x 4870x2...







3D animation or just folding and stuff?


Sized em all down. I'd be happy to shoot hi res once I get a chance... but it may be a min since I have to shoot/edit baseball photos all weekend for ncaa regionals.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...heobus&x=0&y=0
It's pretty awesome, don't let the 5$ cost fool you.

Oh and yes, folding!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
We need to nominate some of the best CM jobs, and then make a separate thread we need to get votes on the best one.

the *original poster wins* above all, but you monkey would be in the top Cable manage jobs









http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8840/dscn1419wq1.jpg


----------



## doat

Mrwesth, why do you have your fan controller backwards? the knobs are inside of your case facing your video cards.


----------



## JMT668

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
We need to nominate some of the best CM jobs, and then make a separate thread we need to get votes on the best one.

as i said we need to find the best and vote! vote like lunatics i say!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

6/10 Monkey VVVV
http://i36.tinypic.com/jqou13.jpg


----------



## TheScOuT

A little CM 690 mod I did a few weeks ago


----------



## doat

Here is how my case looks at the moment, keep in mind that wire you see right above my psu on the left side is part of that cable, it splits off with another connection and i can't hide it anywhere. Also all those cables you see in the middle are behind the mobo tray, unfortunately the CM690 does not have a metal piece that covers that part unlike other cases but you can clearly see all the cables back there.









However, i do plan on working on this again some time soon and i am going to zip tie the hell out of this thing. That is the most recent picture i have just imagine the kaze 3k on the heatsink and on the top above the ram.


----------



## KusH

9.5/10

Interesting spot for that ultra kaze as the exaust...never seen any1 put 1 outside of it like that, seems very efficient.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


9.5/10

Interesting spot for that ultra kaze as the exaust...never seen any1 put 1 outside of it like that, seems very efficient.


wow a 9.5/10! thanks, yea putting the kaze on the top above the ram really does seem to help keep things cool inside; for example, with my yate loon my video card gets to 80sC but with that kaze 3k on max speed when i play games it doesn't even reach 70C. I am planning on putting my spare kaze on the bottom right below the gpu intake fan and see how that works out. Also that kaze cools my ram as well or at least it should.


----------



## KusH

Doat that rating was for TheScout

I'd rate your pc Doat as 8.5/10 well managed but as my rig could still use some work.

Oh and I stand true with the kaze's as I have 5 in my main rig


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Doat that rating was for TheScout

I'd rate your pc Doat as 8.5/10 well managed but as my rig could still use some work.

Oh and I stand true with the kaze's as I have 5 in my main rig










dammit, i plan on working on it some more some time soon but i gotta figure out a way to route my spare cables in a spiral on the back of the mobo tray but i would have to drill some holes.


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


9.5/10

Interesting spot for that ultra kaze as the exaust...never seen any1 put 1 outside of it like that, seems very efficient.


Hey thanks...I ordered the 25mm version but Newegg sent me the 38mm version. I live in Germany so an RMA and shipping back is as much as the fans...had to make do







That's why it went on the outside, it was sitting about 1/4 inch from the V8


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProStock*


No rating yet on my post









http://www.overclock.net/6129681-post6297.html


where can i look at the computer in your avatar?


----------



## TheScOuT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Oh and I stand true with the kaze's as I have 5 in my main rig










It's the only fan I have owned in years...I love em. With a Zalman fan controller, they almost stop when turned down. Crank it up...well you know what happens









I did some cutting on the top ones...here is the pics in the CM 690 club if you are interested








http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-456.html


----------



## Nautilus

improvements:
-removed IDE drive and ugly IDE cable and replaced with SATA one.
-hided unused psu cables.
-overall cable management.

what ya think?


----------



## doat

you should turn your harddrives around and route the SATA cables behind the motherboard tray so you don't see them.

EDIT: I just realized you don't have a hole in your mobo tray, well turn them around so you can stuff the extra cable on the side of the harddrive cage and you only see a short amount connecting the mobo.


----------



## Nautilus

tried my best. fan blocked me though...


----------



## doat

not bad i say 8/10, if you could sleeve your cables from the psu to your drive bay and sleeve your sata cables i'd give it a 9/10 seeing as your case is not cable friendly.


----------



## Nautilus

thanks a lot but that point is too much i think. maybe 7/10... i'm a modest guy


----------



## ekser87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
thanks a lot but that point is too much i think. maybe 7/10... i'm a modest guy









Any room behind the MB tray?? If yes then cut cut cut...
At this point I give u 7,5/10


----------



## KShirza1

heres mine



edit::


----------



## doat

you should show the entire case


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
heres mine



Although I doubt there's a mess in the bay area, I'd like to see a full shot too







.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Although I doubt there's a mess in the bay area, I'd like to see a full shot too







.


for now all i have are these


----------



## cs_maan

Well I say a good 9.5/10 man, very nice cable management. Awesome pictures too.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Well I say a good 9.5/10 man, very nice cable management. Awesome pictures too.


thanks

here are some more pics

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...lete-pics.html


----------



## doat

i hate you kshirza1, dam case looks nice. same 9.5/10 as well


----------



## Monkey92

Yeah I've watched videos and looked at that ATCS 840, and I can't find a single thing I don't like about it. I'm getting it for my dad's build, I'm gonna murder that case with the mods I'm gonna do to it







.

can't

wait


----------



## Code Geass

@KShirza1, GJ man! For me that easily gains you a 10/10.


----------



## KC_Flip

My 300 here. I posted it quite awhile back, but now my mod is finished and I fixed up the hdd power cables.


----------



## doat

you got the stock fan and a larger higher cfm on the xiggy? I don't think that is a good idea because the xiggy will slow down the larger fan. Your rear exhaust also helps exhaust heat from the heatsink or you might as well put the xiggy fan on the other side you get a push/pull setup or something.

Anyway very nice cable management, 10/10


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


you got the stock fan and a larger higher cfm on the xiggy? I don't think that is a good idea because the xiggy will slow down the larger fan. Your rear exhaust also helps exhaust heat from the heatsink or you might as well put the xiggy fan on the other side you get a push/pull setup or something.

Anyway very nice cable management, 10/10


Lol, not two fans. The smaller one is just a shroud. And thanks for the rating.

Off topic: I love the quotes in your sig. That thread was hilarious.


----------



## doat

oh i thought you put the shroud on the outside of the fan.


----------



## KC_Flip

No, the shroud goes between the fan and heatsink/rad to give some space. It works especially well fans like the UltraKaze since they have such a large center and short blades. It helps to spread out the airflow across the entire cooling area.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KC_Flip* 
No, the shroud goes between the fan and heatsink/rad to give some space. It works especially well fans like the UltraKaze since they have such a large center and short blades. It helps to spread out the airflow across the entire cooling area.

hmm i suppose i should do that with my ultrakaze on my xiggy DK but i don't have a shroud or dead fan. Thx for the tip +rep.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
hmm i suppose i should do that with my ultrakaze on my xiggy DK but i don't have a shroud or dead fan. Thx for the tip +rep.

/smells the air
there it is







.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
/smells the air
there it is







.

hahahahah if only i had a dead fan


----------



## scuderia

Here is a before/after of my Antec Nine Hundred Two. Kinda basic cable management; spent maybe 45 minutes to one hour on it:

Before:









After:


----------



## T D

Hmm 7/10. It doesn't look like the cables will impede airflow much, but it's just not a lot to look at









And it's probably different by case, but in the HAF 932 at least, the PSU is the right side up rather than upside down. I would think it's the same in other cases, meh.

Here's me.








Don't ask for the other side of my case unless you want nightmares.


----------



## el gappo

7/10 is fair, isnt you graphics card meant to be in the top slot?


----------



## T D

The first slot is in the second position in every ATX case I've put it in. Which is only 3, but it's been in the second slot on every case.


----------



## cs_maan

7/10 ^, lol umm that fan looks like its about to fall off of your TRUE.


----------



## doat

hahahah the fan does look like it is about to fall off his heatsink that is why i dont like those metal clips use zipties or the rubber mounts that the xiggy comes with.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
hahahah the fan does look like it is about to fall off his heatsink that is why i dont like those metal clips use zipties or the rubber mounts that the xiggy comes with.

Lol the metal clips are flawless, just a pain in the ass to use. Looks like he used hair scrunchies or something.


----------



## Triscuit




----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol the metal clips are flawless, just a pain in the ass to use. Looks like he used hair scrunchies or something.


Lmao, I used those tie things that you can wrap around stuff such as cable. Can't remember what it's called.. the ones you wrap it around and twist the ends...
It might be slightly down, but it's not going down any further, even if you pull it








And I couldn't use those metal clips because the Silverstone FM121 has closed corners <__<

And there doesn't seem to be an image in your post Triscuit?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Lmao, I used those tie things that you can wrap around stuff such as cable. Can't remember what it's called.. the ones you wrap it around and twist the ends...
It might be slightly down, but it's not going down any further, even if you pull it








And I couldn't use those metal clips because the Silverstone FM121 has closed corners <__<

And there doesn't seem to be an image in your post Triscuit?


Ah I see, the twist wraps lol, you can always make that fan open cornered with a dremel


----------



## T D

Don't have one








It's tight enough anyway and will last even beyond the next time I reseat the cooler.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triscuit* 









fixed it


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Still not there triscuit. Just upload a photo using the go advanced button then, manage attachments button.


----------



## Triscuit

wth it is showing me that it is there. here is the link. i am at work right now and cannot manually upload it again

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_eAPv1u-KJuY/Si...4/IMG_4219.JPG


----------



## hereonyourown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triscuit* 
wth it is showing me that it is there. here is the link. i am at work right now and cannot manually upload it again

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_eAPv1u-KJuY/Si...4/IMG_4219.JPG

This is what I get when I open the link:

*Code:*

*


Code:


[B][SIZE=15]Not Found

*Code:



Code:


The requested URL /_eAPv1u-KJuY/SiFj03cFKhI/AAAAAAAAABw/m_cQElJDcYo/s1024/IMG_4219.JPG was not found on this server.

[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## Triscuit

i have no idea why it isn't working for you guys. I will repost when i get home. I have sent the link to a couple people to test it and they are not having any issues.


----------



## chaosmarine32




----------



## T D

10/10. Not _the_ best looking but it doesn't look like you can do anything more with that case.


----------



## tnaz71

Here is a update to mine after I sleeved and added a few pieces of aluminum to hide the fugly spots.










and


----------



## tK FuRY

mine isn't that great anymore.. still decent i guess,


----------



## halifax1

Using something to hide bad spots doesn't count.


----------



## tK FuRY

Tnaz ... is the top fan on your TRUE even blowing/pulling from anything? it looks like that panel is blocking air flow.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Using something to hide bad spots doesn't count.


like you can talk get back under youre brige troll







that one with the aluminium looks great especially for a smaller case and imo hiding fugly spots is what cable managment is all about 10/10 for the effort put in







and fury id say an 8 it looks good and doesnt impede airflow nice cable sleeving


----------



## Triscuit

ok this is my last attempt at work to get this damn link to work. it is annoying the hell out of me that you guys can't just click on the link ant it work or it show up in the post LINKY


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


ok this is my last attempt at work to get this damn link to work. it is annoying the hell out of me that you guys can't just click on the link ant it work or it show up in the post LINKY


dont work, upload to imageshack and wrap the url in


----------



## Triscuit

can't. i am here at work and i don't have access to some websites. haha i am really surprised i am not locked out of here xD


----------



## tnaz71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


Tnaz ... is the top fan on your TRUE even blowing/pulling from anything? it looks like that panel is blocking air flow.


Yea the picture is making it look like that for sure but, there is about a 1 1/2 inch clearance above the top fan. I have a blow hole on the top of the case to help with the air from the cpu to get out.


----------



## Triscuit

Code:


Code:


 http://lh6.ggpht.com/_eAPv1u-KJuY/SiFj03cFKhI/AAAAAAAAABw/m_cQElJDcYo/s1024/IMG_4219.JPG


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Using something to hide bad spots doesn't count.


So I can't wire my cables beneath the mobo?

Be open minded man.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*





















fixed

nevermind , it won't show with IMG tags.


----------



## Triscuit

arg this has been a bigger pain in the ass then it should have haha


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


arg this has been a bigger pain in the ass then it should have haha


nevermind.


----------



## Triscuit

haha arg. just put the link in your address bar if you really want to see it right now xD i will get home and host it somewhere else the picassa xD


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


10/10 for fail




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


.1/10.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Two hours.....to do that.......









How much of that time was spent drinking Bawls hmmmmmm?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Where in Minnesota are you, I can help you with that. I have the hole saws, dremel and all that you would need to clean up that mess.


Faribault







come do it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


No offence man, but what were you doing for two hours? Just strip it out, clean everything and slowly rebuild with cable management in mind. Do it the right way once and each time after that will be easy










I ought to


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok Guys here's triscuit's


----------



## HSVRALPHIE

Rate this! First go as I have always had crappy cases. I will put more time into it when I Upgrade very soon.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@HSVRALPHIE it's not rateable due to the fact that you do not have all your drives plugged in.


----------



## HSVRALPHIE

LOL where are the rules you speak of!
The are not drives they are cold chunks of metal DEAD DRIVES!
My theory is the front fan would keep the dead drives cool and pass this on to the connected ones!


----------



## Enigma8750

8/10

Very clean build. I did not take off for the main power wire flying over the Motherboard you did the best you can on that one and there is not much you can do about that one. Why they put the main motherboard plug in the center I will never figure out. It is almost an after thought to the builders. 
I took off for the lack of sleeving.. but this is an exceptionally clean build.. Good Job.


----------



## Danker16




----------



## bryce

Rate my cables please =) I know it's caseless, but whatever lol.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danker16*












Rate my shaky hands !0/10


----------



## Triscuit

there we go. this case is hard because there is no room. I am going to redo it again soon. this was my first attempt


----------



## pioneerisloud

Triscuit:
Solid 7/10. I'm sure you can tell where you need to improve







.


----------



## Triscuit

yeah it is a huge ass picture. My wifes camera has way to many settings that i don't know haha


----------



## Danker16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Rate my shaky hands !0/10


you big DOUCHE!


----------



## Monkey92

Triscuit: Use tinypic.com, and tell it to make resize it for "message boards".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danker16*


you big DOUCHE!


If he didn't complain about your shaky hands, he would've complained about the lights, so count yourself lucky hehe.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Triscuit: Use tinypic.com, and tell it to make resize it for "message boards".

If he didn't complain about your shaky hands, he would've complained about the lights, so count yourself lucky hehe.


Indeed.
What I rated there was a joke obviously. but since it was so shaky I couldn't rate the cables nor the LEDs


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


there we go. this case is hard because there is no room. I am going to redo it again soon. this was my first attempt










better?


----------



## T D

Much better. I'd give it a 10/10.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


better?


Triscuit:
Solid 7/10. I'm sure you can tell where you need to improve







.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Triscuit:
Solid 7/10. I'm sure you can tell where you need to improve







.


haha yeah. Not sure how much better i can get then that because there is no room in the back of the case and it was my first attempt. thanks guys


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I cant wait for my second water block to get here, so Ill post these pics now. I cut 4 holes in my case, that are not visible unless you take off the front rad and mobo, and I did some more cable management.

Here it is, awaiting the second water block. 
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...erclean023.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...erclean022.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../sli/pc002.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../pc0011234.jpg

the back, much better than before
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...erclean008.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...erclean005.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...erclean006.jpg

you can't see the rear rad fan wires, they are under the mobo right by the I/O panel,


----------



## felix.vollrath

alright here is mine. remember two graphics cards and 4 hardrives with a fan controller ( have mercy)


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *felix.vollrath*


alright here is mine. remember two graphics cards and 4 hardrives with a fan controller ( have mercy)


you flipped the picture horizontally on us to trick us huh. i see what you did there












































8/10 ,minus 1 for tricking us


----------



## Savvas M

yeah but his case isnt close


----------



## felix.vollrath

no somehow my macbook i-sight camera flips every picture I was too lazy to get out the camera. If i close the case you won't be able to see the cable management ^^.lol


----------



## Savvas M

if you are able to close the case then i will say 9/10


----------



## tK FuRY

the backside of my case is a MESS. front is alright, if i tried harder, it wouldn't close.

the cables in the HDD cage, are my 2 6pins for the GTX260.


























Function>Form. any suggestions? , it looks .... weird to me now


----------



## UkuleleGod

Darkness and UV lights hide all cable management sins.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

lol ^^^

TK Fury, try a little harder on the back cable management, I was the same way because my case panel was really hard to put on in the back until I worked on the cabling more and now it is fairly easy but I still have to push a tad bit on it to get the holes to line up on the panel.


----------



## boilingpt

From this:

To this:

Then this (These were taken now):


----------



## T D

7/10, your cable management has function (not getting in the way of airflow) but don't look that nice


----------



## boilingpt

That's actually true in my opinion too. lol I wasn't finished modding, but I got tired of not having my computer. While I was modding, I was using a Dell Inspiron 5100, and I couldn't play (that)many games on it. -_- Didn't even finish sleeving PSU. I'm probably gonna finish the cable management this summer. Can't say I'll finish the modding because it seems to be a unending process. I'm constantly getting ideas.


----------



## KusH

I hear ya boilingpt. Thats why I just have to stop sometimes. Always want something to throw in the machine and always want to have some better way of doing things at some point you just have to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


the backside of my case is a MESS. front is alright, if i tried harder, it wouldn't close.

the cables in the HDD cage, are my 2 6pins for the GTX260.

Function>Form. any suggestions? , it looks .... weird to me now


I give you my Big Typhoon, you give me your IFX, problem solved.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boilingpt*


That's actually true in my opinion too. lol I wasn't finished modding, but I got tired of not having my computer. While I was modding, I was using a Dell Inspiron 5100, and I couldn't play (that)many games on it. -_- Didn't even finish sleeving PSU. I'm probably gonna finish the cable management this summer. Can't say I'll finish the modding because it seems to be a unending process. I'm constantly getting ideas.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


I hear ya boilingpt. Thats why I just have to stop sometimes. Always want something to throw in the machine and always want to have some better way of doing things at some point you just have to stop and smell the roses.


Just go case-less while you work on your PC, that way when you paint it or do whatever else to it, you can go back to your PC, play some games, wait for the paint to cure...etc, you can pretty much do anything. Just be careful how you set it up to avoid any shorts







.


----------



## KusH

I wasn't talking about painting or anything I was just saying how many times I've recabled my pc. takes a good bit of time.


----------



## boilingpt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Just go case-less while you work on your PC, that way when you paint it or do whatever else to it, you can go back to your PC, play some games, wait for the paint to cure...etc, you can pretty much do anything. Just be careful how you set it up to avoid any shorts







.

That's what the middle picture shows. I was running my 680i out of the plastic tray that it came in in the box(lol yeah I keep that stuff). It died soon after and I RMA'd. eVGA sent me a 780i SLI and I didn't want to risk killing that too. I was just a bit paranoid I guess. I still don't know why my 680i died after a year and a half and I doubt it was a short. It basically blue screened twice with an error related to the memory controller. and after that I got the post code "--" and it never booted up again even after trying many things. And it wasn't the RAM because that's what I'm using right now. Anyways soon after I got the 780i is when I started putting it back together. I also didn't have much time to mod. The only time I got to mod due to school was every Friday... so that wasn't going fast enough for me. lol


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boilingpt*


That's what the middle picture shows. I was running my 680i out of the plastic tray that it came in in the box(lol yeah I keep that stuff). It died soon after and I RMA'd. eVGA sent me a 780i SLI and I didn't want to risk killing that too. I was just a bit paranoid I guess. I still don't know why my 680i died after a year and a half and I doubt it was a short. It basically blue screened twice with an error related to the memory controller. and after that I got the post code "--" and it never booted up again even after trying many things. And it wasn't the RAM because that's what I'm using right now. Anyways soon after I got the 780i is when I started putting it back together. I also didn't have much time to mod. The only time I got to mod due to school was every Friday... so that wasn't going fast enough for me. lol


Most of us can only mod on the weekends, suck it up.


----------



## Nightz2k

Took a Dremel to mine...

Here's before and after pics:










A bit cleaner now:


----------



## andygoyap

New Cooler! Megatron, did some changes on cables.. forgot to hide some of them thou:

*Before w/ True Copper*









*After w/ Megatron:*


----------



## kurosu

I say 10/10! That system looks fantastic and super clean!


----------



## gorb

Very nice.


----------



## videoman5

Ok, I'll post:








Don't be too harsh, theres no cable management system in my case.


----------



## drew630

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andygoyap* 
New Cooler! Megatron, did some changes on cables.. forgot to hide some of them thou:

*snip*

Whats the armor all for?


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
Ok, I'll post:

Don't be too harsh, theres no cable management system in my case.

Mine didn't either, I had to mod it a bit, but it was easy enough and worth doing for a cleaner setup.









I guess for what you have to work with that's not bad at all.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
Ok, I'll post:








Don't be too harsh, theres no cable management system in my case.

At least flip the cooler...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


At least flip the cooler...


I'm assuming he has it that way so the push/pull doesn't cover the ram slots...


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I'm assuming he has it that way so the push/pull doesn't cover the ram slots...










Thats just absurd. Make that hsf more useful and GET THAT HEAT OUT OF THE CASE.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol 2 / 10 that poor ud3p " what the hell am i doing in here"


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol 2 / 10 that poor ud3p " what the hell am i doing in here"


Its no UD3P but 790X-UD4P


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I'm assuming he has it that way so the push/pull doesn't cover the ram slots...









My build is an AMD, that's the only way I can mount it.


----------



## KusH

that sucks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
My build is an AMD, that's the only way I can mount it.

You can mount it the other way you just have to buy a bolt-through kit.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


You can mount it the other way you just have to buy a bolt-through kit.


It's OK, it exhausts via the 2 120mm fans on the side panel, and with a max of 36C under linpack, I'd say I don't need to spend $10 on a piece of pastic.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

If your only hitting 36*c load you *NEED* to OC that bad boy!


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


If your only hitting 36*c load you *NEED* to OC that bad boy!










That's the thing, nothing will let me OC to anything above 3.8ghz! Even at 1.65 volts, it wasn't getting in to windows at 3.9ghz







.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
That's the thing, nothing will let me OC to anything above 3.8ghz! Even at 1.65 volts, it wasn't getting in to windows at 3.9ghz







.

wow... im sorry







i was finally able to load at 4.35Ghz before i moved to my quad core at a 1.5 voltage.


----------



## ryanlusk

Yeah that's right , be jealous.

Once I get my HAF 932 , it'll get fixed up.

EDIT - I gotta resize sorry , gimme a sec.


----------



## KusH

what the ****ing hell is that mess...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanlusk*


yeah that's right , be jealous.

Once i get my haf 932 , it'll get fixed up.

Edit - i gotta resize sorry , gimme a sec.


-10/10


----------



## Ven0m Blast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanlusk*


Yeah that's right , be jealous.

Once I get my HAF 932 , it'll get fixed up.

EDIT - I gotta resize sorry , gimme a sec.


Thats messy lol, not as bad as mine though lol.


----------



## ryanlusk

Aren't crappy cases you got out of a computer stores dumpsters just the best , I had a Antec 900 for a bit , but sold it for money for the HAF 932.

Oh , and do I need an 8pin extension cable for the HAF 932 , with my power supply if I plan to put it in the cable managing holes, it's with the PSU in my sig rig.


----------



## T D

The HAF comes with an 8pin extension. Handy


----------



## ryanlusk

Well jeez , that's handy , saves me about ten bucks then !

Wait , can anyone else confirm this , I've only read that it comes with a 4pin extender.


----------



## Sgtbash

I can has rates?


----------



## jarble

7.5 for non moded 900

ps use some compressed air before you take pics


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryanlusk* 
Well jeez , that's handy , saves me about ten bucks then !

Wait , can anyone else confirm this , I've only read that it comes with a 4pin extender.

Yes it does come with an 8pin connector.

Just finished another HAF build, hope you guys like.

Finished backside










Wire Managed Side


----------



## Takkei

Very very nice nderscore!

10/10 from me.







Love the organization and cleanness.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


Yes it does come with an 8pin connector.

Just finished another HAF build, hope you guys like.

Finished backside










Wire Managed Side




















m8 you make it look so easy good job


----------



## aFreak

nderscore - 10.10

Love the neatness and photo quality! What camera did you take that with?


----------



## Rajb1031

nderscore - 10/10 for front *and back*! Great job.


----------



## Flux

Back for another go after modding my case


----------



## nderscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


nderscore - 10.10

Love the neatness and photo quality! What camera did you take that with?


Thanks all for the wonderful comments, I am using a cheap point and shoot digital camera, Canon PowerShot SD750.


----------



## pcnoob1

nice cosmos


----------



## Savvas M

mine isnt as good as that cosmos but i tried


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
Back for another go after modding my case




























Very nice, 10/10, I like what you did there.


----------



## Farih

That one above me look so good i am abit ashamed to put my own rig on
a little bit messy becuase off all fans and extra temperature sensors
just a normal ATX board but barely fit into this case









sorry for crappy picture quality


----------



## el gappo

ill give that a 7 since i know how hard it is to do in a small tower, good effort


----------



## pez

Not much difference at all really, but:

Before:









After:


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

heres my final product, and hope Im dont with the PC and can enjoy it for the summer

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs002.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs003.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs004.jpg


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
heres my final product, and hope Im dont with the PC and can enjoy it for the summer

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs002.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs003.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs004.jpg

Wait so...is there any EVGA parts in there? LOL JK hahahaha.

9.9/10, very nice looking just organize the loop a little, and get the missing E, so you have EVGA on top hahah.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Wait so...is there any EVGA parts in there? LOL JK hahahaha.

9.9/10, very nice looking just organize the loop a little, and get the missing E, so you have EVGA on top hahah.

thanks but thats about as good as Im gonna get with the loop, I have no more ideas and im satisfied with it







Ill be probably taking off that VGA sticker, one is enough on the bottom left corner.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
heres my final product, and hope Im dont with the PC and can enjoy it for the summer

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs002.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs003.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs004.jpg

9/10 for cabling but overall score is definitely 10/10!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Thanks you kind sir. I wasnt able to remove the plastic top to drill one more hole on the top front, but oh well, I can't see those cables anyways







, the ones by the hose going into the front rad.


----------



## pez

No rating on mine :/?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

not bad Pez, 9/10, its kinda hard to hide the cables real well in the case but you did well


----------



## halifax1

I finally painted my HAF 932, and picked up a modular PSU.


----------



## Rick Arter

9.3/10 very nice work!!!!!


----------



## 7hm

Redid my loop and i still don't have a UV filter :*(


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Soon to be sleeved black and made into a tri-sli setup:


----------



## Savvas M

not rating for me either?


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


not bad Pez, 9/10, its kinda hard to hide the cables real well in the case but you did well










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


not rating for me either?


I say 6/10. Isn't there more holes for CM under the mobo? One big dilemna I see is your motherboard is "skinny" and not as wide as most motherboards, so that your cables have to stretch further to make it from the holes to the board. My Gigabyte is the same way.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Not as neat as i'd like it. It's as good as it's going to get without a modular PSU and a little dremel time.


----------



## Savvas M

no no other holes only those you can see... and i cant dig anyothers at the moment


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Not as neat as i'd like it. It's as good as it's going to get without a modular PSU and a little dremel time.










I think it needs a little dremel time, you don't even need to go modular if you dremel tactically







.

8.7/10 Very nice though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I think it needs a little dremel time, you don't even need to go modular if you dremel tactically







.

8.7/10 Very nice though.

Please for the love of God stop quoting the pics. Just copy their name and tell them. It's a scroll fest.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Please for the love of God stop quoting the pics. Just copy their name and tell them. It's a scroll fest.

+1


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Please for the love of God stop quoting the pics. Just copy their name and tell them. It's a scroll fest.

Relax lol, I only do it on certain ones, I know what you mean trust me.


----------



## wire

I guess it's pretty good for not having to pull out the good ole dremel.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I guess it's pretty good for not having to pull out the good ole dremel.


8/10

Nice work on the 300


----------



## PriSiOnEiRo

My first post in the forum..

CM690:

*Before*









*After*


----------



## halifax1

Very nice! 9/10!


----------



## Rick Arter

I say 9/10 on the 690 as well hope to pick one up soon.


----------



## Threefeet

9/10 from me too.

Welcome to OCN









You should add your system details here. We like to look at specs here lol


----------



## mxsuprastang

I give it a 10 as well as many others on here. The fact that 10/10 seems utterly impossible, I've just decided that some of these cables are just THAT well set up. Kudos, lots of airflow in ur case!


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'm agreeing with 9/10. Curious if you don't mind, where did you get that clear/colored spiral wrap?


----------



## Savvas M

guys quick help what this black things you put around the holes for cables management called?


----------



## miloshs

U-channel rubber? It can be used when installing window mods, cable management holes, fan holes, etc...

mnpctech guys have them on their website...


----------



## Savvas M

i will be buying from frozencpu
which of these 4 i found on frozencpu:
1 or 2 or 3 or 4


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Actually i would get something like this. You can get them at any auto parts store.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Savvas M* 
i will be buying from frozencpu
which of these 4 i found on frozencpu:
1 or 2 or 3 or 4

If it was me, id get the no.3. Low profile,black, and works all the time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Actually i would get something like this. You can get them at any auto parts store.









As far as autoshop rubber grommets go, they are an option but usually if you have a smaller round hole. If you have a window mod sometimes they tend to be too stiff (don't bend real well). I used car window moulding (from a local autoshop) and it was quite difficult bending it to shape so it can fit a square window.

But its a good option to consider... If its small holes ure making, grommets will probably work just fine.


----------



## Savvas M

well no.3 was shipped and coming







i got 4 of those to be sure


----------



## Daisho

heres mine:


----------



## oliverw92

10 m8, thats pro!










My new folding cluster!


----------



## el gappo

no coment .........


----------



## miloshs

Daisho... man thats one helluva tubing, whats that 2 inch tubes?








And are those Thermalright HR ram coolers? Always wanted one of those...

10 for you mate, maybe get some UV black coolant?

Welcome, and be sure to fill in your system specs in the user cp...


----------



## Daisho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Daisho... man thats one helluva tubing, whats that 2 inch tubes?








And are those Thermalright HR ram coolers? Always wanted one of those...

10 for you mate, maybe get some UV black coolant?

Welcome, and be sure to fill in your system specs in the user cp...



wewt i got a 10!!









i think this tubing is called primochill, i got it at my nearest physical microcenter store for $2.50 a foot

its pretty goodtubing, really thick lol. its 1/2" ID

my ram heatsinks came with my ram OEM, its OCZ reaper x i got for $70 on a deal ddr3 ram 6-5-5-18 timings 1333mhz. it can overclock 1700+ mhz easy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227275

EDIT:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0300702

this is weird. i thought my tubing was 1/2 ID >,..,<
either way 7/16 is real close

oh and i plan on uv black or blue coolant







and some uv lights, i might uv unisleeve my 24 pin and some other cables as well, also i gotta figure out where the hell imma put my swiftech mcr320 rad i just got to replace this not so good 120 rad


----------



## CatTech

@Daisho: I'll give you a 9/10. Nice management job, the only reason I didn't give you a 10 was a few visible cables in the case that could either be hidden a little better or sleeved. It looks good though.


----------



## Daisho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CatTech*


@Daisho: I'll give you a 9/10. Nice management job, the only reason I didn't give you a 10 was a few visible cables in the case that could either be hidden a little better or sleeved. It looks good though.


yeah, i been busy but ill start working on sleeving my pump cable and imma end up unisleeving my case power cables lol


----------



## Daisho

oh i just realised my 8pin power cable is loose! xD

gotta fix that too lol, see once i get started, i dont stop til its perfect


----------



## Happyness




----------



## Tator Tot

For your 7000th post in this thread, I give you 8000/9000


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


For your 7000th post in this thread, I give you 8000/9000


7001th**

I give it a 9/10







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


7001th**

I give it a 9/10







.


Sorry, I meanth 7000th reply.


----------



## EricM9104

8/10


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricM9104* 

**Pic Removed**

6/10, it'll be a 8/10 if you zip tie the wires together and get it all worked out


----------



## Unknownm

This case doesn't have any good places for wires.. So this is what I got


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

Fully Functional, just not pretty.

-2 points for no pretty.

But damn good job either way.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
8/10

Fully Functional, just not pretty.

-2 points for no pretty.

But damn good job either way.

Thanks, this case is old and this hardware doesn't need airflow :O it works out


----------



## TopFuel1471

Took me 30 minutes and a bandaid to plug the graphics card cables in. Sleeving pulled out of the shrink on the bottom one, but I really don't care at this point.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Thanks, this case is old and this hardware doesn't need airflow :O it works out

Sig Rig?

If so, you should try undervolting your CPU if you can.

I ran an Athlon XP 3200+ @ 1.475 Vcore on a Gigabyte board.

Was nice, I could actually run it passive with a Big Typhoon

It was a passive HTPC.

Ended up just pushing it off as a side rig though, as I have a better HTPC now that can do 1080p playback.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Sig Rig?

If so, you should try undervolting your CPU if you can.

I ran an Athlon XP 3200+ @ 1.475 Vcore on a Gigabyte board.

Was nice, I could actually run it passive with a Big Typhoon

It was a passive HTPC.

Ended up just pushing it off as a side rig though, as I have a better HTPC now that can do 1080p playback.

Yep. See what happen was my e5200 rig died on me.. So now I'm forced to use this POS system until one day somehow I win money or get money since I got bills to pay and having really nothing left to myself









Also the bios doesn't have any voltage options lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Yep. See what happen was my e5200 rig died on me.. So now I'm forced to use this POS system until one day somehow I win money or get money since I got bills to pay and having really nothing left to myself








Also the bios doesn't have any voltage options lol

Damn, that sucks.

Voltage & E5200.

Though, it's not a bad machine.

I remember back in like 2003 I would have killed for that machine. I almost did, but I ended up getting a Pentium 4 2.66 Northwood & 9800Xt with 2x512mb DDR 266mhz RAM.

That made my heart content.

But a P4 2.4 (equivilent) & 9600pro can still game on most source games just fine.

Medium settings, DX9.

so it's not all bad.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopFuel1471* 
Took me 30 minutes and a bandaid to plug the graphics card cables in. Sleeving pulled out of the shrink on the bottom one, but I really don't care at this point.


















HOLY ****


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Damn, that sucks.

Voltage & E5200.

Though, it's not a bad machine.

I remember back in like 2003 I would have killed for that machine. I almost did, but I ended up getting a Pentium 4 2.66 Northwood & 9800Xt with 2x512mb DDR 266mhz RAM.

That made my heart content.

But a P4 2.4 (equivilent) & 9600pro can still game on most source games just fine.

Medium settings, DX9.

so it's not all bad.









For info on the e5200 rig: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...es-my-rig.html

There is major boot issues with this system, that's why it never gets turned off.

When I start up the rig Sometimes it freezes after it shows processor information & Ram. Lame... I power it down turn it back on now it works!. The 9600Pro doesn't work very well also, Sometimes the rig beeps (to confirm that everything works) and I see no picture. ahhh!!!!!!. I unplug the card than plug it back it. Works.. Also the onboard video card artifacts, even when downclocked in the BIOS (100mhz core)

I just can't wait I get another system.. Hope one day lol


----------



## Tichinde

And I thought I'd done a solid job on my cables.......

I can see I've got a shed load of work to do before I seriously post in this thread.
I will however throw a pic up tomorrow









Guess it's time to buy that Dremmel I always never wanted.....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 







HOLY ****

















HOLY ****


----------



## kev_b

There should be a topic for rate my hoses


----------



## n1helix

SO EMPTY


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

If you could actually make them hidden you'd get a better score, but it's Full Functional, so that's a solid 8.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


8/10

If you could actually make them hidden you'd get a better score, but it's Full Functional, so that's a solid 8.



i know but nzxt apollo is horrible for cable management, there is no space behind the mobo tray at all and the mobo cable is too short along with the pcie cable,

ill play with it more now that schools over and see what i can do


----------



## Unstableiser

Nice way to blow the hottest air in your case over your CPU cooler lol.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Nice way to blow the hottest air in your case over your CPU cooler lol.

nah, the GPU air is blown towards the hard drive and then there is a side120mm fan that isnt on the picture so that takes care of it, the cpu idles at 36c so its not that bad


----------



## dragonfellow17

This is the worst picture I have and its blurry too. Don't worry I'll never do this to a computer ever again.







It's so old I don't even have a video card in it. Is is my sig rig long ago. I found another one that's bad.


----------



## n1helix

nice "management"


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


i know but nzxt apollo is horrible for cable management, *there is no space behind the mobo tray* at all and the mobo cable is too short along with the pcie cable,

ill play with it more now that schools over and see what i can do


I disagree.









There's barely enough room behind the mobo tray, but if you work with the cables a little, it'll work out. I got it to close with some effort, everything's been ok. I posted earlier somewhere on here with before and after pics. Of course I did take a Dremel to it.

*EDIT*: Here's my post #6919


----------



## n1helix

yea, theres room, but the edge is bent so there is no space to put it thought when you go put the side panel on
but , nothing a little mod cant fix, but even then, i dont have cables that i need to put thought there because the 24 pin is way too wide to put through the opening by the power supply and the pcie cable is so short it can barely reach the card as is


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


yea, theres room, but the edge is bent so there is no space to put it thought when you go put the side panel on
but , nothing a little mod cant fix, but even then, i dont have cables that i need to put thought there because the 24 pin is way too wide to put through the opening by the power supply and the pcie cable is so short it can barely reach the card as is


I see what you mean, just looked at your pic again. Those cables are shorter than my old Antec 500w PSU, wow.


----------



## gablain

Here is mine, i know it'S far from perfect but
















My overclocked wind tunnel attempt
















Before i moved the blue adaptor








After


----------



## halifax1

You should consider cutting some cable management holes. But since you have none, I'd say 7/10 because that's a great job despite having no holes to hide cables.


----------



## rmvvwls

And the 900's are usually terrible for cable management. you've done a good job of neatening it where you can.


----------



## Thedark1337

lol you tried to make an OCN duct? how are the temps before and after the duct?


----------



## n1helix

i also have two of those cathode adapters, they are a pain to hide but i just put them in the open 5bays


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil*


Soon to be sleeved black and made into a tri-sli setup:











What's this? I get no lovin in here!

jk jk


----------



## ekser87

9/10 From me. I like it alot...


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
Here is mine, i know it'S far from perfect but
















My overclocked wind tunnel attempt
















Before i moved the blue adaptor








After









Follow my sig mod, I modded my antec 900 for cable management.


----------



## Tichinde

Well, in comparison I'd probably givbe myself a 3/10.....

Any ideas where I can buy longer modular PSU cables??









edit: sorry for the blur, taken on my phone after a gym session Â¬Â¬
Double edit: clickable piccy btw


----------



## KusH

Tichinde I'd definitely give you a 2/10 lol.

There's so much work that can be done on that.


----------



## Equinox

lol update on my 36cm radiator, my MCR 320

i needed barbs so i took em out of my Tt res and then i ghetto rigged my own res

i know you might take points off for my ghetto res, but whatevah

the ghetto res:



my pc:


----------



## anonymous.gamer

is that a drink bottle? lol nice work


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

10/10 right there!!


----------



## Equinox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer* 
is that a drink bottle? lol nice work


yeah its a waterbottle


----------



## gablain

thanks for the comments, i think i'll try to go with some holes


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Equinox*


yeah its a waterbottle


I have to give you a 10/10 for ingenuity, but 9/10 overall due to the fact that the bottle will restrict airflow.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

tight case, there is only so much i can do


----------



## UkuleleGod

^^ Looks good, you could possibly get it a bit better if you changed the Sata cables with Straight, Short ones.

Here is mine. Im more about showing off cables than hiding them all...


----------



## KusH

Where does everyone get these uv components... or do you guys just paint it?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Where does everyone get these uv components... or do you guys just paint it?


You can buy them everywhere (the cables), b ut the rest of the stuff you have to paint.


----------



## johnny9794

Dr.Zyklon said:


> tight case, there is only so much i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job, I put a toggle switch in mine a few years ago for the uv lights in this case, I gave the case to my mom.


----------



## Tator Tot

Take teh window off for a good rating.


----------



## Paradox me

12V wasn't long enough to be routed through the back of the mobo tray, have to buy an extension sometime.


----------



## caraboose

To much red. Other then that 8/10, the CPU power cable kills you.
I don't have any... yet


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


12V wasn't long enough to be routed through the back of the mobo tray, have to buy an extension sometime.


You should be able to run it along the left side of the case near the expansion slot covers underneath the graphics card. If you look on the bottom of the gpu, there is a little lip that will allow you to run the cable under it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Paradox that case is screaming for you to drop a Blood Rage into it! 
7/10 gotta do something with the PCI-e cables.


----------



## T D

You can buy 4pin adapters for a few dollars off dealextreme.com If you get 2 of them, instant 8pin extension. In 2 sections, but still.


----------



## cs_maan

Just buy an extension, shouldn't be more that $5 if not less, would be so worth it having cables nice and clean







.


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## //.DK

i7 Blood Rage rig, soon going to be even more crowded with my water loop in the process of parts shipping still. and this is by far one of the hardest cases I've done cable management (Antec 900) with a Cosair TX750w.

Attachment 111930
Attachment 111931
Attachment 111932
Attachment 111933
Attachment 111934


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


**pic removed**


9.8, I can still see wires.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *//.DK*


i7 Blood Rage rig, soon going to be even more crowded with my water loop in the process of parts shipping still. and this is by far one of the hardest cases I've done cable management (Antec 900) with a Cosair TX750w.


7/10 clear out that undercarriage.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*




















12V wasn't long enough to be routed through the back of the mobo tray, have to buy an extension sometime.


why do the PCI Express power cables looks bridged together? how are you getting power to it? and your ram is in the wrong slots, supposed to be in the blue slots when only running 2 sticks.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The top 3 wires i can easly remove in my next case mod when i am chaning the colour od the inside to black. The only proplem i have is the HDD cables.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*













7.8 hard drives and psu are the wrong way


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*












9/10. That fan? cable at the top is a killer. Otherwise, looks awesome!


----------



## freakb18c1

good bless sata dvd rw drives








IDE kills cable management


----------



## Aaroman




----------



## Big Wiggly

I tried my best earlier today to manage cables, but the 300 doesn't really allow for much room with modding it...

Before:









After:


















Probably should have spent a little more time on it but its decent for now. Only thing bothering me is the 4pin going across the middle but I couldn't find anywhere else for it.

And before someone says something about my screws or RAM, they've been fixed.


----------



## freakb18c1

good lord resize that

antec 300's are not bad with one drill hole you can make em half way decent


----------



## freakb18c1

heres my 300 and 900


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly*


I tried my best earlier today to manage cables, but the 300 doesn't really allow for much room with modding it...

Before:
*snip*

After:
*snip*

Probably should have spent a little more time on it but its decent for now. Only thing bothering me is the 4pin going across the middle but I couldn't find anywhere else for it.

And before someone says something about my screws or RAM, they've been fixed.


Please resize your pics. No one can rate what they can't see







Also, your case came with motherboard screws, I suggest you use them


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


heres my 300 and 900






10 out of 10 for you, you obviously tried real hard with both


----------



## freakb18c1

lol na the 300 was like a 10 min job
the 900 on the other hand good lord lets not even talk about that

thanks


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


good lord resize that

antec 300's are not bad with one drill hole you can make em half way decent


resized:
before








after

















Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Please resize your pics. No one can rate what they can't see







Also, your case came with motherboard screws, I suggest you use them


I already explained the screws and RAM in my earlier post >_>


----------



## freakb18c1

yikes....

3/10


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol na the 300 was like a 10 min job
the 900 on the other hand good lord lets not even talk about that

thanks

















Can you pls show me some pics on how you moved the HDD cables and does the PSU have enough air flow?


----------



## freakb18c1

sure not tonight tho getting the back pannel on is very hard lol
as for the psu



you tell me =)


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly*


resized:
before








after

















I already explained the screws and RAM in my earlier post >_>


You should move your RAM so they are in the same color slots, so they can be in dual channel.


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
You should move your RAM so they are in the same color slots, so they can be in dual channel.

Argghhh..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly* 
And before someone says something about my screws or RAM, they've been fixed.


----------



## el gappo

big willy thats a straight up 4, and you only get that because you resized lol


----------



## Black Magix




----------



## aaronmonto

7.5/10. Cables are hidden, but don't look especially organized or uniform. And they could use sheathing if you want to go the extra pointless mile.


----------



## el gappo

black magic, this is a cable management thread, i see no cables!! :O 9/10 slick system


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
big willy thats a straight up 4, and you only get that because you resized lol

Sorry bro its my first build, only had it for about 3 days.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Magix*





















8.4 still looks magically delicious


----------



## cs_maan

Black Magix, I give you a 9.4/10, if you sleeve those exposed cables they will be invisible to the human eye







. Thus earning you a 10/10


----------



## AQNFX

I like it =D


----------



## cs_maan

QUICK Somebody quote those pics NOW!!!









Re size those pics man, they're too big I can't tell anything from them.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


QUICK Somebody quote those pics NOW!!!









Re size those pics man, they're too big I can't tell anything from them.


What why?

And dude resize your pics..


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


quick somebody quote those pics now!!!









Re size those pics man, they're too big i can't tell anything from them.


lol


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly*


Argghhh..











Oops didn't see that, i don't really read in this thread just look at the pictures.


----------



## kev_b

I guess it's time to have my case re-rated after I turned it orange.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I guess it's time to have my case re-rated after I turned it orange.

wow MINT A+!
10/10 + rep


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
wow MINT A+!
10/10 + rep

Wow, I expected an 8 or a 8.5 but not a 10, thanks freakb!


----------



## Contagion

yeah its sideways... get over it


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Wow, I expected an 8 or a 8.5 but not a 10, thanks freakb!









no way thats how it gets done right there! i thought mine was good ..


----------



## freakb18c1

@ Contagion

not even complete ..


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
@ Contagion

not even complete ..

If you are talking about the GPU ik.. it is not here yet. new build


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay Guys...






















































Rape.... I mean Rate My Cables... PLeassse.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhhh this case is Sooo Cherry... Great Work... 10 10101010101010101010101010101010


----------



## freakb18c1

lol yea isn't it great i cant get over it


----------



## freakb18c1

@ Enigma8750

flip that psu =X what a weird place for a 12v RAIL =(


----------



## T D

@Enigma is it just me or is that PCI-E x1 card bent 
Anyway, 9.9/10. Just some small things.


----------



## nderscore

It's not Enigma's build, great work Kev B.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



flip that psu =X what a weird place for a 12v RAIL =(


I agree but the build has no air flow at the bottom and I needed the red lighting for the build.. I had to do it that way.. But you are right.. it is upside down. I guess they make these PSUs for being on top of the case most of the time.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I agree but the build has no air flow at the bottom and I needed the red lighting for the build.. I had to do it that way.. But you are right.. it is upside down. I guess they make these PSUs for being on top of the case most of the time.

Which doesn't make sense on the PSU maker side because a lot of cases have it on the bottom...you'd think they would have adapted by now.








OMG THEY ADDED IT!!!


----------



## scuderia

FINALLY!!









Here's my latest. Adding the Rheobus really screwed up my CM. I made ample use of zipties, sleeved the front panel cables, and airflow is not obstructed but it's not much to look at.


----------



## T D

8.5/10. For exactly the reasons you said.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Can you pls show me some pics on how you moved the HDD cables and does the PSU have enough air flow?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=126395

this is were i got the idea from. GOOD LUCK if you plan on doing it it looks easy believe its not .... if you plan it out it will work but if just jump right into it ull have issues i looked at this page for like 2 seconds then got the power tools out but it all worked out just fine


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=126395

this is were i got the idea from. GOOD LUCK if you plan on doing it it looks easy believe its not .... if you plan it out it will work but if just jump right into it ull have issues i looked at this page for like 2 seconds then got the power tools out but it all worked out just fine











i give it a .5/10 for effort


----------



## scuderia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


i give it a .5/10 for effort


Is that .5/10 for freak? I'd give it a 8.8/10..


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scuderia*


Is that .5/10 for freak? I'd give it a 8.8/10..


I'd give it a 9.7/10 because its on an Antec 900.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scuderia*


Is that .5/10 for freak? I'd give it a 8.8/10..


yes a .5/10 for effort only


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


yes a .5/10 for effort only










wow.... someone needs a time out....


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


wow.... someone needs a time out....


relax, freak knows im joking i am talking to him on aim.


----------



## scuderia

Hehe

Back on topic! Someone post a shot of some cables.


----------



## cs_maan




----------



## scuderia

I was hoping someone would do that.

-16/10


----------



## doat

.3/10 for piling them up


----------



## Sethy666

Okay, Ill bear my case... its going to end in tears, I just know it







be gentle


----------



## freakb18c1

not bad ...... clean you could run that 12v rail under the mobo 7.3/10 how is that cooler by the way?


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks for the advice on the 12v rail... Next time im in there, Ill have a crack at it.
I love my xiggy... tames my ancient Pentium D 925 into something more civilized.


----------



## freakb18c1

still a half way decent chip


----------



## scuderia

7.7/10

By the way, your reset button is unplugged..


----------



## macsbeach98

Okay here's mine let us know what yas think


----------



## cs_maan

Lots of Gigabyte in that case..I like it







..

As for cable management...7.8/10.


----------



## doat

wow that is very nice 8/10


----------



## Sethy666

@scuderia

Quote:

By the way, your reset button is unplugged..
Yeah I know, I just cant be bothered trying to figure out where it goes









It was hard enough setting up the power and HD cables (LOL)


----------



## scuderia

EDIT: gimme a sec, I'm looking for the diagram for your specific board..


----------



## airplaneman

New case so I figured I'd update the pics. I think it looks OK but it needs a bit of work still. IDE cable FTW.


----------



## scuderia

Nice. 8.6/10, sleeve dem cables.


----------



## mllrkllr88

6/10 It could be incredibly better


----------



## scuderia

Here you go Seth.


----------



## Sethy666

A big thanks to you scuderia and +rep for taking the time to help me.

Its a OEM HP build so, naturally, no manuals. Thnx


----------



## scuderia

Yep, no problem.







The manual was a PITA to find. Here's the link to the page for your mobo (not exact, but close) in case you need it again:
http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Pro...nuID=1&LanID=9


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks again - thats a huge help.


----------



## reedo

second try with my second 4890 back from rma and both of the girls dressed up in thermalright t rads with twin fans


----------



## Sethy666

Nice... cant rate as Im not familair with scoring criteria but it looks like a 7-8 too me.

How do you find the T Rads?


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Nice... cant rate as Im not familair with scoring criteria but it looks like a 7-8 too me.

How do you find the T Rads?


they are quite nice with the stock heatsink my temps were mid to high 50's as of right now they are at 37


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


relax, freak knows im joking i am talking to him on aim.


cool..


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


they are quite nice with the stock heatsink my temps were mid to high 50's as of right now they are at 37


Wasn't Accelero S1 rev2 a better and cheaper idea? I run my 4850 fanless at ~50oC full load (temps vary from 43oC to 53oC depending on ambient)...

But having two T-rad's on two 4890 does look schweeeet









@airplaneman 
6/10 Tubes look nice, but still cables everywhere...

@macsbeach98
5/10

@reedo
5/10


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Rate it.


----------



## KusH

5/10
bunch of wires just all over the place, can be considerably neater.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


5/10
bunch of wires just all over the place, can be considerably neater.


Yeah i kinda stopped halfway through taking it apart when I took the picture, normally the wires are all wrapped together in the bottom right and the fans are actually connected =/


----------



## Shane1244

My fav pic of my Rig


----------



## Rick Arter

9.0/10-nice one!


----------



## mushrooshi

Rate my cables


----------



## T D

6/10, but to be honest, doesn't look like much you can do other than pack them away in a tight corner... somewhere.


----------



## Josh81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*










Rate my cables


flip your psu man, isnt there a fan on the other side?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


http://upurs.us/image/6224.jpeg
Rate my cables


2/10?

CM690 is a good case for hiding cables... Seems like you did nothing! I have almost the same PSU as u do, and i also have front audio and USB's hooked up, 6 fans and what not... Plenty of room for all the PSU cables behind the mobo tray!!!

this is how i did it










You'd need to disassemble the whole rig before you can do cable management. All the PSU cables can go through that little hole right next to where the PSU ends...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh81*


flip your psu man, isnt there a fan on the other side?


DO NOT Flip your fan! If that's a 690 which it is, it has a hole for the fan from the PSU to draw air from beneath the case...so keep the PSU that way.

6/10 though.


----------



## Speedma11229

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
2/10?











7/10

heres myn


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedma11229*


7/10

heres myn



Tiny lil case you got there lol.
Id give it a 5/10


----------



## Ramzinho

for that effort in that tiny case i'd give it a 7.5


----------



## grahamcrackuh

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-case-mod.html

RATE MY CABLES NAO!


----------



## andrewmchugh

my cables..

sorry the cam was out of focus :/ it doesnt like the shine on the fan


----------



## mushrooshi

6/10

Some wires are in odd snaking patterns










old cables: http://www.overclock.net/6484191-post7145.html

I redid it. The CPU cables were a PITA


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


6/10

some wires are in odd snaking patterns










old cables: http://www.overclock.net/6484191-post7145.html

i redid it. The cpu cables were a pita


ide ftl


----------



## mushrooshi

Should I get one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812104032


----------



## gtz

Here is my current wiremanagement with me Cooler Master C5 case. I think it is decent for not having any holes on my motherboard tray. I do plan on cutting holes in the future but for now zipties will do.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


Here is my current wiremanagement with me Cooler Master C5 case. I think it is decent for not having any holes on my motherboard tray. I do plan on cutting holes in the future but for now zipties will do.




7/10

You could have use more cable ties, not easy for you to have a neat mb power cable, since the MB 24pin connector in a awkward position, very good work tho.


----------



## gtz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


7/10

You could have use more cable ties, not easy for you to have a neat mb power cable, since the MB 24pin connector in a awkward position, very good work tho.


Thanks

I just bought hole saws, I will probably work on the case Monday.

Below is a pic where I plan on cutting the holes. The yellow circles is where I plan on cutting.



The 24pin power cable is in a awkward, but I will fix that with the hole I plan on cutting between the power supply and motherboard.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


6/10

Some wires are in odd snaking patterns










old cables: http://www.overclock.net/6484191-post7145.html

I redid it. The CPU cables were a PITA


Is that thermal paste i see


----------



## scuderia

Hehehe. I think it is. 7/10


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


Is that thermal paste i see


Yea I keep it there. I moved a side fan to get furthur air through the 5in bays.

I upgraded my ribbon to a round cable.


----------



## NameUnknown

Before I cleaned _The Clunker_(My old sig rig)









After I cleaned _The Clunker_









My sig rig, _Black Dragon_









My old rig is a joke, I know.
The new rig has had a couple of changes, the sata power cable still runs out of the top but there is no longer a power plug outside the mobo tray. There are also zip-ties on the cables coming off the PSU as well. Also the wires that are visible running behind the mobo tray holes are now lifted out of sight.


----------



## Josh81

that looks like my old rig as well

the motherboard is identical, i had a pentium 4 and a radeon x300


----------



## NameUnknown

the old rig is a P4 with a 3450 in it. but it used to be an x800xl after the 6600gt died


----------



## TDN1979

Just got done with this one for now. I'm sure that I will do it again in the near future. Full worklog can be seen Here.


----------



## elctgames67

here is my centurion 5 (be kind this is my first build lol)








any suggestions to improve besides drilling holes...


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


Just got done with this one for now. I'm sure that I will do it again in the near future. Full worklog can be seen Here.











GOOD GOD MAN...

TELL ME THAT'S NOT A MILEY CYRUS H2O BOTTLE NEXT 2 UR PC!!!!

5/10 just for that!

Otherwise 8.8/10 without it! LOL!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht*


GOOD GOD MAN...

TELL ME THAT'S NOT A MILEY CYRUS H2O BOTTLE NEXT 2 UR PC!!!!

5/10 just for that!

Otherwise 8.8/10 without it! LOL!


ROFL!!!!
















10/10 from me!!!


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht*


GOOD GOD MAN...

TELL ME THAT'S NOT A MILEY CYRUS H2O BOTTLE NEXT 2 UR PC!!!!

5/10 just for that!

Otherwise 8.8/10 without it! LOL!



lol! , thats the first thing I saw too.


----------



## Hanjin

Did this in about 1 hour gonna work on it some more when i have the patience's and time.


----------



## .::Himeh::.

I even sleeved and shrink wrapped the cables.


----------



## TDN1979

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darryl_Licht*


GOOD GOD MAN...

TELL ME THAT'S NOT A MILEY CYRUS H2O BOTTLE NEXT 2 UR PC!!!!

5/10 just for that!

Otherwise 8.8/10 without it! LOL!


I have two daughters, what are you going to do









But why 8.8/10? What can I do to improve?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


ROFL!!!!
















10/10 from me!!!


Thanks


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

20/10 because the Miley Cyrus h2O bottle


----------



## xonix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.::himeh::.*


i even sleeved and shrink wrapped the cables.


sxc! 10/10


----------



## Darryl_Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


I have two daughters, what are you going to do









But why 8.8/10? What can I do to improve?

Thanks










Move the bottle outta frame! LOLZ!

No seriously, believe me... I understand. I have a granddaughter who loves Miley Cyrus (AKA: Hanna Montana)!

I revisited your image and looked it over with a less critical "morning" eye... Im upgrading you to a 9.4/10.

Im not a big fan of individual wire sleeving on the 24 pin MB connect, but I do understand the reasons 4 it. I wish someone would come up with a rubber/vinyl/other cover for the 1st 2-3" of wires coming off that connector. Also, being very critical... you have 2 different color sata cables.


----------



## derek2esilent

@ Hanjin it looks like your rear fan is blowing INTO your case.

EDIT: and your bottom fan is blowing air OUT of the case.


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *derek2esilent* 
@ Hanjin it looks like your rear fan is blowing INTO your case.

Oh dang it is as well...


----------



## Hanjin

oh crap i just realized that now as well









Thanks for the heads up was wondering why my gpu temps where
crappier than they where in my Antec 300.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i just redid mine, i cant do anymore really without holes for management


----------



## Shrimpykins

My work computer, will post pics when I get my watercooled home pc finished!









~Shrimp~


----------



## KusH

@ Damirrorlink
3/10 looks bad just like the quality of that picture

@Shrimp
8/10

That 6pin goin across the mobo could be thrown behind the mobo tray if it were long enough.

Otherwise looks good.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


@ Damirrorlink
3/10 looks bad just like the quality of that picture

@Shrimp
8/10

That 6pin goin across the mobo could be thrown behind the mobo tray if it were long enough.

Otherwise looks good.


Wish it was long enough, that's the only way I could get it out of the way, it's 8 pin btw, 750i ftw


----------



## TI66ER

I just need to have a dibble with the cables at the bottom really.


----------



## ekser87

Sleeve some cables and I'll give you 9.5/10.. Right now its a strong 8.


----------



## cs_maan

Shrimp, 8/10.

I was thinking of doing the same thing with my NIrvana when I had it.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
@ Damirrorlink
3/10 looks bad just like the quality of that picture

@Shrimp
8/10

That 6pin goin across the mobo could be thrown behind the mobo tray if it were long enough.

Otherwise looks good.

would LOVE to see you do better, you know

i dont have cable management holes or a dremel, so yea, be quiet =/


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


would LOVE to see you do better, you know

i dont have cable management holes or a dremel, so yea, be quiet =/


I think it is the quality of the picture that fails the hardest. What did you take that with? or did you just lay paper down and do a rubbing with a pencil?


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


would LOVE to see you do better, you know

i dont have cable management holes or a dremel, so yea, be quiet =/


You post a picture in a thread where people RATE your picture - giving you their OPINION and you take offence? Grow Up.

I give that pic 1/10.

@ Ti66er - 6/10 - sleeving would make it look better as well as trimming those zip ties flush.

Mine:


----------



## Ramzinho

i love that caseless







mobo.... good jon anyway







10


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


would LOVE to see you do better, you know

i dont have cable management holes or a dremel, so yea, be quiet =/


Come on man, its not the best of jobs, theres not even any cable ties int here :/


----------



## KusH

@ DamirrorLink
look don't get angry cause I didn't score your comp high for 1 the pic is total crap my 4yr old palm treo 650 takes better pics then that. for 2 I have a case that doesnt have anything either it it looks much better then that.

@ Slider46
that caseless rig you got going there looks stunning 9.5/10
-.5 for not being in a case lol.


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

Bought a new CM 690 Nvidia Editon

Rate Mine please...


----------



## Darkknight512




----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Come on man, its not the best of jobs, theres not even any cable ties int here :/

theres not really any room for cable ties, i stored away all the molex connectors and everything i could in the spot behind the 3.5 drive bays, and the only connections that do show NEED to be there

heres a better pic


----------



## Shrimpykins

They are right though man... There are many un-necessary cables showing... fan cables can be placed behind the mobo, everything can be pulled tight and ziptied behind something to make it appear that all the cables are the perfect length.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*












Very cool 9.9/10


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

*Rate Mine please*


----------



## Gunfire

Re-size Please.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pharaoh overclocker* 
*rate mine please*

5/10


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


You post a picture in a thread where people RATE your picture - giving you their OPINION and you take offence? Grow Up.

I give that pic 1/10.

@ Ti66er - 6/10 - sleeving would make it look better as well as trimming those zip ties flush.

Mine:




















nice. 9.5/10

all these nice tech benches are making me wanna go caseless...


----------



## M1 Abrams

I've seen some nice rigs on this thread.
Just got done cutting new PSU Cable hole.
Please rate my cables, thanks

edit; lost pics somehow, ill get em back up


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

Good Job, What Kind Of Case Is That


----------



## T D

Looks like a Coolermaster, 9/10.

And does that fan behind the heatsink-motherboard bracket actually help?


----------



## scottath

Look in his sig - CM690 - same as mine....


















Someone want to rate mine?
I have since that pic changed some of the cabling - but it looks very similar


----------



## M1 Abrams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProcessorBeast09* 
Good Job, What Kind Of Case Is That

thanks, its a coolermaster 690

====
@T D
About the fan under cpu..lot of dead air there.
I havent actually tested with it on/off to compare but, I think it helps, yes.
I dont know how to multiple reply quotes
thanks again guys!


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProcessorBeast09*


Good Job, What Kind Of Case Is That


That would be a Cooler Master CM690

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


And does that fan behind the heatsink-motherboard bracket actually help?


I've got the exact same fan, so I can honestly say, meh some, it depends if the cpu base lines up with the fan or not.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


Wish it was long enough, that's the only way I could get it out of the way, it's 8 pin btw, 750i ftw


Route it behind your motherboard instead of behind the tray then, there is more than enough length in the cable for you to do so


----------



## .::Himeh::.

I sleeved all the cables, New rig, just got a new HAF 932 & painted it


----------



## oliverw92

YOu have too much money, 9/10 though, nice cable management.




























I think i did quite well for an acrylic case (i made it from scratch)


----------



## cs_maan

I'll give it a 8/10 because its well organized, and there's plenty room for airflow, except for that front fan..but the big side fan makes up for it.


----------



## aaronmonto

10/10. Sex.
...
...Sex.


----------



## oliverw92

thanks


----------



## Sullivan

That commander psu looks bad ass man 10/10!


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Look in his sig - CM690 - same as mine....


















Someone want to rate mine?
I have since that pic changed some of the cabling - but it looks very similar


No-one rated mind









What you think?

How would you mount the CPU fan - as its an amd board the heatsink must be like that or i have to buy another mounting kit


----------



## Jay1ty0

8/10 for you my friend!


----------



## Ramzinho

9/10 just sleeve that power connector and you are done. and go SATA


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


That commander psu looks bad ass man 10/10!


Thank you sir


----------



## MeeksMan13

What do y'all think?


----------



## oliverw92

8.5/10, i dislike the pci-e cables and the ccfl cables


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


8.5/10, i dislike the pci-e cables and the ccfl cables


yeah, neither do I lol. the sleeving on the pci-e cables is really stiff, though so I can't put it through another management slot.

I put in the CCs yesterday. the bottom one I made an effort, but I had to work on an essay so I just plugged the second one in


----------



## oliverw92

sleeve the ccfl cables







and could you not run the pci-e cables to the right of the gfx card? down the right hand side hole?


----------



## Josh81

some of you guys are a tiiiiny bit obsessive over cable management


----------



## oliverw92

naaaah







a pc can be a work of art!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


sleeve the ccfl cables







and could you not run the pci-e cables to the right of the gfx card? down the right hand side hole?


I tried before I painted my case, but it wasn't going too well. the sleeving is just too freakin stiff. when I get a break from work and school, i'm probably gonna give it another go since I have to undo some zip ties to move them. I'm sure i'll figure out something. I've never sleeved cables before lol


----------



## SmasherBasher

*And if you are wondering how long that 8 pin CPU power cable really is.....*
































*I plan to finish it today and will snap some pics with everything installed. I don't want it rated just yet, just want to give the idea of what is up against me. *


----------



## go4life

long cable is long!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh81* 
some of you guys are a tiiiiny bit obsessive over cable management









I just died a little on the inside when I read that...and also made the face in your avatar







.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


What do y'all think?


Heat up the sleeves a little (hairdryer or equ) and they will move better.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Heat up the sleeves a little (hairdryer or equ) and they will move better.


awesome man. I'll give it a try


----------



## bluedevil

My latest.....


----------



## Mattb2e

Heres mine..... Be gentle


----------



## reedo

blue devil, matt 10/10


----------



## RonindeBeatrice




----------



## nafljhy

you get my loving roninde!









10/10!


----------



## Marin

The required extension cables for the Accelero messed up my cable management.







I will figure out a way to make it clean once more.

Case is also pretty dusty, I've been running it 24/7 for the last few months


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@ Ronide,Bluedeivl 10/10








well Marin you know what needs to be done so... 9.5/10
Matt 9/10


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 









Front view!!!









Unless you already posted it or something.


----------



## I_dalder_I

i made a new thread "dident know this massive one existed" but here ya go
take into account raid max case, horrible mobo layout,non moduliar psu, and i h8 my life...enjoy!











thats rig sig for the record

BTW does anyone know if i NEED that molex for the pic-e? i figure i do but if i doint this would look 2x better


----------



## T D

6/10
The case kills it :\\


----------



## Yogi




----------



## grishkathefool

Nothing special, and I replaced the stock cooler right after these picks, 2 months ago.







I have moved the case down to the floor, and I did some minor mods to it, it looks better now, and the exterior wiring is hidden under the desk.

I guess I should have just taken some new pics instead of posting these, geeze, now I feel stoopid.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 









9/10 cathodes stick out a lot


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 









move the cathode if you can to hide it more, i say 9.5/10


----------



## Yogi

Ya I really have no where else to put them. I am going to try to put them on my side panel, but I don't think wires will be long enough to be able to connect.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 









I swear to god that I thought this was the TJHarlow build.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

But why the pink sleeving?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


I swear to god that I thought this was the TJHarlow build.










I was about to say the same thing, did you just watch his lat video? xD


----------



## scottath

lol - micro ATX in MONSTER atx.....

Shortening/hiding those loops of cable will help

7/10


----------



## Conley

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 









Looks great! Except for the right cathode, buy a 20cm instead and hide behind the 5.25 bays








10/10









conley, 9/10!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@conely, dremel is the best suggestion I can give you.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


8/10

But why the pink sleeving?


it isn't pink. it only looks pink. its actually red sleeving lined with some blue. and thus pink-ish color.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


@conely, dremel is the best suggestion I can give you.


and a reszied picture? but as to help you w/ cable management a dremel is your best friend.

@smasher: whats that molex connection next to the GFX connectors? and if i may, i would recommend routing the sata cables behind the mobo tray and back. i hope that would work. and what i mean by that is to go directly to the back and come out one of your cable management holes instead of how you have it now.

and the molex connections for the dvd drive and fan controller, instead of having them pop out of the cablemanagement hole, try and go around the mobo tray.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
it isn't pink. it only looks pink. its actually red sleeving lined with some blue. and thus pink-ish color.

@smasher: whats that molex connection next to the GFX connectors? and if i may, i would recommend routing the sata cables behind the mobo tray and back. i hope that would work. and what i mean by that is to go directly to the back and come out one of your cable management holes instead of how you have it now.

and the molex connections for the dvd drive and fan controller, instead of having them pop out of the cablemanagement hole, try and go around the mobo tray.


The molex connectors are the extensions you made for the rheobus and optical drive. I couldnt figure out a nicer way to route them. As for the SATA cables, I agree but am going to have to deal with it for now. i need to get some 36" cables so I can properly route them out of sight.


----------



## Cboyle04

Here's mine:




























Watercooling Coming Soon!!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Ya I really have no where else to put them. I am going to try to put them on my side panel, but I don't think wires will be long enough to be able to connect.


I put the power inverter for the cathodes at the bottom of 5.25" drive cage and ran the cables for the top one up and hid it behind the top lip and ran the cables for the bottom cathode through the 3.5" drive bays


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cboyle04*


Here's mine:




























Watercooling Coming Soon!!


10/10, nice. you should join the HAF932 club, the link is in my sig


----------



## solidsquirrell

not expecting much as I have a lot of wire work left to do.


----------



## CJRhoades

OEM cable management FTW! (dont mind that fan taped on there, it's not there anymore... failed experiment)


----------



## Socom

Soo what do you think? I know its a little bit messy, but its a thermaltake armor, so there's like no room for management :/ I tried as best as I could with those gfx cards but they take some power to run.


----------



## oliverw92

*** have you done with that cable braiding! You have heatshrink on it but you havn't heated the heatshrink. Your supposed to cut the braid, melt the ends with a match or lighter so they dont fray, put it on, zip tie, then put the heatshrink over the end so it coveres the zip tie and the end of the braid and stick a hairdryer on it a few seconds until it shrinks.

6/10 because of the cable braid


----------



## rmvvwls

Here's the original:


And here's what it looks like now:


I sold the power supply, so had to jerry-rig a couple of old ones I had laying around.

Socom: I agree with what oliver said. It would look much better if you either removed or fixed the cable braiding. Other than that, yeah you're right, the Armor's are terrible for cable management.
I say 5/10 (mostly for the braiding).


----------



## T D

Did you get the pics the right way round rmvvwls? If you did then 4/10. If you didn't then 8/10.


----------



## rmvvwls

They're the right way round


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

heres my new rig... great cable management...









Wait! wut??? LOL!!


----------



## oliverw92

wait.. rmvvwls why did you make it worse?


----------



## Thejosh

well done


----------



## rmvvwls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


wait.. rmvvwls why did you make it worse?


Yeah. It's temporary till the new PSU arrives sometime this week


----------



## Socom

haha it was tight at first, but it loosened up after i shrunk it. I will hopefully be ordering a HAF today soo no more ugly braiding


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


Yeah. It's temporary till the new PSU arrives sometime this week










If that PSU on the boxes falls







......


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Any suggestions?


----------



## wuddersup

Crappy phone camera... sorry:


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

6.5/10, needs some lovin' from cable ties.









Now then, 2 hours' worth of cable work on Deep Blood, and here's the result:










Please note that the Dominators prevent me from using the Panaflo on the "push" end of the Hammer. I'll do something about it later. Click for higher resolution.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Nobody rated mine.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


Nobody rated mine.










Organized, but could use some dremeling here and there, 7.8/10







.


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys, just got my HAF 932, here's my first attempt at cable management, no modding done whatsoever.










I noticed the Sata cables, those will disappear after I do my magic on them







.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

rate my old computer, this was what I was rolling with before i got this current rig

AMD Opty 2.6 Dual core
7800GTX, then 9600GT
Hiper PSU 580WAtt made in Europe or England









mesh side panel









and right after that I got this MASSIVE FAIL case for 40$ off buy.com









fail




























^^ that HDD cage thing was so flimsy, omg

i ran the acrylic case with no side for like 2 yrs, used to have a P4 prescott setup


----------



## eclipseaudio4

AMABFKCUO 6/10. small case is small







you gotta do something about those ide(?) cables and the other power cables. It would be easier to tell tho If we had a shot from the side instead of an angle.


----------



## oliverw92

Sorry but why do you need 4 CD drives. Most people only have 1?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Prob to make 4 copies at once.


----------



## cs_maan

Rate mine pretty please with 18 cherries on top







.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@cs_mann I'd say 8/10 the ide is not bad but still an eyesore a lil. Case needs paint and a few wires sleeved. Personally I give 7/10 for function and the rest is for aesthetics. That being said as far as function goes your a solid 10.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


heres my new rig... great cable management...









Wait! wut??? LOL!!


That's a dead laptop waiting to happen.


----------



## T D

I give it 0/10, we have no idea how much tape is used in that laptop.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah he needs to take off the panels so we can see if his cable management is any good.


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

What cables i see no cables, wow so did you raise the mobo or wat?


----------



## oliverw92

hes actually invented wireless electricity.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
hes actually invented wireless electricity.










Tesla was the man


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Hoping to pull at least an 8 out of mine, rate? The only thing I can do at this point is re-route the eSATA cable from the top-front of the case, and even then the aesthetic difference will be minimal, worth half a point at best. If that keeps me from a 10 (don't think I can get a 10 because of how I have to have the front audio lead done), I'll go ahead and re-route that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@Chunky Chimp 8/10 I have highlighted the areas you would need to fix in red and places to make holes in blue for a solid 10/10. These areas did not kill your score but for a 10 from me it's gotta be perfect.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Sorry but why do you need 4 CD drives. Most people only have 1?


that was before I figured out how to use NO-Cd Cracks on all my games, I used to leave 4 CDs in at once that way I was never swapping out game CDs or DVDs


----------



## go4life

Posting a screen of my setup tomorrow! Its not completely done (missing 2x 4890's and doing some more work on the GTZ with a new bracket) other than that its pretty much done!


----------



## wiggy2k7

Here's mine, i need to get an extension for the mobo power cable so i can hide it round the back. It also need a few other tweaks, i'll have another go when i install my V8 (ignore the cable at the bottom of my HDD cage, its for the fan on my side panel)



Nice and tidy... lol

Here's the really ones


----------



## go4life

9/10!

Good job


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
@Chunky Chimp 8/10 I have highlighted the areas you would need to fix in red and places to make holes in blue for a solid 10/10. These areas did not kill your score but for a 10 from me it's gotta be perfect.

Wait ...you want me to punch a hole in my sound card? Or put a hole under the board and fish the lead through? I mean, I'm not cutting that tray up, I don't have the experience or the steady hands for that. The top ATX power connection, I DID have it pulled tight so it was flush between the board and the tray, it was almost invisible, but it got pushed back when I put the side panel back on and I'd forgotten about it until I took the pic. As for the SATA cables and the LED/switch bundle next to them, that's as clean as I can make it look until I can cut the suggested hole. What do you think I should do with the 24-pin connector and the Xonar DX's power connection? I can't make it look better than that, honestly.


----------



## BlackOPSoc

What do you think?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


9/10!

Good job










Thats very generous of you, thanks









@BlackOPSoc 8/10 not bad but still quite a few cables on show


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOPSoc*


What do you think?



7.5/10 you can hide a lot of those wires better

you can route all the front panel wires thru the side where the optical drivers go into, and you could run the SATA cables thru the side hole for the wires instead of using the bottom one, your gonna have to make a weird bend on the sata cables tho since your sata ports are horizontal.


----------



## MeeksMan13

i posted mine up earlier, any tips for how I can do better with mine? I already re-routed the 6-pin connections to the lower right cable management cutout


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
i posted mine up earlier, any tips for how I can do better with mine? I already re-routed the 6-pin connections to the lower right cable management cutout

all those lil wires for the front lights and USB ports/Audio ports, put them under the mobo or make a new hole under the mobo and put em thru there, that way only a little bit sticks out, then paint them black with a sharpie.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO* 
all those lil wires for the front lights and USB ports/Audio ports, put them under the mobo or make a new hole under the mobo and put em thru there, that way only a little bit sticks out, then paint them black with a sharpie.

cool. when I have some free time (a lot of stuff came up with my living situation for when I move back to school) I'll work on that. I hadn't even thought of it lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Wait ...you want me to punch a hole in my sound card? Or put a hole under the board and fish the lead through? I mean, I'm not cutting that tray up, I don't have the experience or the steady hands for that. The top ATX power connection, I DID have it pulled tight so it was flush between the board and the tray, it was almost invisible, but it got pushed back when I put the side panel back on and I'd forgotten about it until I took the pic. As for the SATA cables and the LED/switch bundle next to them, that's as clean as I can make it look until I can cut the suggested hole. What do you think I should do with the 24-pin connector and the Xonar DX's power connection? I can't make it look better than that, honestly.

Fish the leads through. The issue with the 24pin is just that the wires are not totally sleeved. When you make the suggested hole in the MB tray it will make it easier to hide the Sata, leds, gpu power, and SC power. The hole wont need to be anywhere near as big as I drew it just big enough for you to put the connections through.

BTW if your hands are not very steady you can use a hole saw just remove the MB after makeing a line where the edge is and then make it so the hole only goes slightly past the edge of where the MB will be.


----------



## Afrodisiac

My turn!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

See if there's a way to hide that bundle of connectors under the hard drives, and run the switch/LED leads behind the tray and up through the hole. My brother has the 690 and a Gigabyte with its headers in that same place, and there was just enough slack on the leads to run them behind the tray and through the hole up to the headers. Otherwise, 8.5/10.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Fish the leads through. The issue with the 24pin is just that the wires are not totally sleeved. When you make the suggested hole in the MB tray it will make it easier to hide the Sata, leds, gpu power, and SC power. The hole wont need to be anywhere near as big as I drew it just big enough for you to put the connections through.


Well, I know the hole would work well, but why would I need to sleeve the rest of the 24-pin connector?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


BTW if your hands are not very steady you can use a hole saw just remove the MB after makeing a line where the edge is and then make it so the hole only goes slightly past the edge of where the MB will be.


Well, by my hands not being steady, I meant I'm clumsy, especially with power tools. It would be very hard to cover up any mistakes I make, especially with the powder coat.


----------



## squid267

OLD Setup


















NEW Rig (Better cable management and new PSU)


----------



## cs_maan

6.5/10 you could do a lot better, and you still have IDE hard drives ?!?! Oh man get SATA!


----------



## squid267

ya 2 IDE and 1 SATA.


----------



## Farih

a new try in this little cheap case
alot of extra wires from fan controller with temp readings
the white and red/white wires are for the temp sensors
installed 5 extra fans, total of 8 fans


----------



## Tator Tot

@Farih:
7/10

Everything is out of the way for the most part, but I can still see cords...


----------



## Setzer

So how do I do for a first timer?









http://picasaweb.google.com/Zimzah/D...92204402829586

EDIT: I have no idea how to attach a picture, sorry about that


----------



## Ramzinho

you need some zip ties and sleeving.. that would do you a great job.. i would say 7/10


----------



## Hawk8808

here is mine let me know what you guys think! =)


----------



## Tator Tot

9.5/10 Hawk


----------



## l4n b0y




----------



## oliverw92

9.5/10, i've seen the back of it on the worklog


----------



## Ramzinho

9.5/10 hawk
10/10 for me L4n... but where is your RAM


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
9.5/10, i've seen the back of it on the worklog









SHHH!!...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramzinho* 
9.5/10 hawk
10/10 for me L4n... but where is your RAM

Its there


----------



## rambow70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*


9.5/10 hawk
10/10 for me L4n... but where is your RAM


i can see it, its silver what i want to know is where is the 4870X2


----------



## Josh81

what is a good case that already has cable management holes in there? i'm getting a new one to give my antec to a friend


----------



## oliverw92

haf932 is good for management.


----------



## Ramzinho

lol i must be blind







yeah i saw the Ram now


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh81* 
what is a good case that already has cable management holes in there? i'm getting a new one to give my antec to a friend

Go for the HAF


----------



## Ramzinho

HAF-932 i agree with Meek


----------



## MeeksMan13

if you wanna see the versatility and awesomeness of the haf 932, check out the owners thread (link in sig)


----------



## nafljhy

9/10 l4n! very nicely done. wires are almost non existant.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 









My turn!

Since nobody rated me yet, here ^









And a shot of the back of the mobo tray, where all the action lies:


----------



## nafljhy

i shall give you a 9/10.


----------



## go4life

What do you guys think?


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
What do you guys think?


























beautiful setup i think the tubing and pump placement could be better thats it.

9.5/10


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
beautiful setup i think the tubing and pump placement could be better thats it.

9.5/10

Thank you!









You see, I have a 240 rad in the front, my original idea was to have the pump out of sight, but the 240 rad blocks for that!


----------



## JerseyDubbin

I c, hmm it just kind of looks like the pump was just plopped there lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
I c, hmm it just kind of looks like the pump was just plopped there lol.

well its not hehe


----------



## JerseyDubbin

lol okay well still great job and awesome setup!


----------



## go4life

hehe, thanks mate


----------



## squid267




----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squid267*












Looks good except for a few cables, 7/10.

How do you like that PCI slot fan? I've been debating whether or not to get it lately...


----------



## cs_maan

I made an attempt to clean things up a little more, what do you guys think?

Front:









Back:


----------



## repo_man

From the sig build log (Chlokwork).....


----------



## Conley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Since nobody rated me yet, here ^









And a shot of the back of the mobo tray, where all the action lies:










8.8/10. The cables sitting below the HDD bay is kind of unnatractive, but great job otherwise.


----------



## go4life

*squid267 6.5/10** note: clean it up a little more! Try to hide the cables behind the motherboard tray!

cs_maan 9.5/10 note: get rid of the nasty IDE cables and you will get 10/10 from me!

repo_man 10/10 note: looks perfect!









*


----------



## XAslanX

Case mod competition case:


----------



## go4life

looks kinda cool! 9/10


----------



## Logit

9/10 looks as good as it can get for that case


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conley* 
8.8/10. The cables sitting below the HDD bay is kind of unnatractive, but great job otherwise.










When I get my fans, I'll figure out a way to get them out of the way, or at least make them look good


----------



## imadude10

Here's My Sig Rig. Did as good as I can since this case has no options for cable management and I'm not brave enough to start cutting into it.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadude10*


Here's My Sig Rig. Did as good as I can since this case has no options for cable management and I'm not brave enough to start cutting into it.



















8.4 its time to man up and get the dremel out


----------



## Ramzinho

8/10.. You can do make mod it.. it's a nice case.. love the black interior


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


*squid267 6.5/10** note: clean it up a little more! Try to hide the cables behind the motherboard tray!

cs_maan 9.5/10 note: get rid of the nasty IDE cables and you will get 10/10 from me!

repo_man 10/10 note: looks perfect!









*


Thanks bro!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
*squid267 6.5/10* *note: clean it up a little more! Try to hide the cables behind the motherboard tray!

cs_maan 9.5/10 note: get rid of the nasty IDE cables and you will get 10/10 from me!

repo_man 10/10 note: looks perfect!









*

Thanks, I'm working on that







, just have to wait for my debit card to come in and I'm off to the store







.


----------



## imadude10

Thanks for the scores. Just wondering, is there a way to "increase the space" behind my Mobo Tray? It is too close to the right side panel to fit any cables behind it. So drilling any holes would just make it weaker at this point.


----------



## Ramzinho

well it actually not as weak as you think. i thought so.. but it depends mainly on the psu cables. if they r squeezable enough to fit behind the mobo tray.

You should really need to try doing it... drill the holes and try it and tell us what's the results


----------



## amder

Here is my Raidmax Smilodon. I say its pretty good with no cable management holes at all.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Thanks bro!










anytime









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Thanks, I'm working on that







, just have to wait for my debit card to come in and I'm off to the store







.












IDE sure is an PITA, so good you are swapping it out


----------



## almighty15

You can see that ive now braided the 24pin ATX power cable and window modded the case, got it in pieces again as i type this and i have it even neater




































Still not done


----------



## oliverw92

9/10, front audio cables and things in the bottom left lost you a mark









Is that 1/2" OD tubing?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
9/10, front audio cables and things in the bottom left lost you a mark









Is that 1/2" OD tubing?

They're sorted now and its 3/8" OD tube


----------



## go4life

8.5/10 almighty!

why are you using 3/8?


----------



## oliverw92

u sure u don't mean 3/8 ID? The pictures look more like 1/2" OD


----------



## grahamcrackuh

@ almight,
7/10 I'd say, not messy, but still more you can do I think.

Not saying mine's better either! Rate my cables plz guys.


----------



## Afrodisiac

9/10. There isn't much more you can do with the CM 690, here's mine:


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
9/10. There isn't much more you can do with the CM 690, here's mine:


9/10, same. Its really frustrating.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I thought completely removing the top panel connectors would help, because this is what it used to be before with the top panel connectors:









But the connectors are very useful/convenient and the case is ugly with those blank spots, so I put them back in the exact same way you have it. I'll post a new pic when my 5 Yate Loons get here Monday


----------



## Kamikaze127

You did better that the second pic lol. I'd say 8/10 for the top post.

Now here is The Assassin before I rip out the motherboard and redo some cabling. My OCD is never happy.



















My favorite part of the case, looks very organized.









I want to fix the two fan wires to go through the 8-pin CPU power hole. Also, I need to do something differently with the top hole.


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Afrodisiac Why did you put in 3 RAM modules??? that MOBO does not do triple channel.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.::Himeh::.* 
Afrodisiac Why did you put in 3 RAM modules??? that MOBO does not do triple channel.

Triple channel DDR3 is often cheaper than dual channel DDR3.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Did some tidying up. What do you all think?


----------



## Lord Xeb

My Antec 300:

I would give myself an 8/10


----------



## Skjold

Black sleeving is the way to go:


----------



## manolith

here is mine.


----------



## [Teh Root]

9/10 Take the pic of whole inside.

My case has no cable management. Hoping to change that when i trade for HAF case. 
my Pics:


----------



## manolith

the other pic didnt want to display. here is the inside.


----------



## boebi

Lol, we share the same case, PSU, and series of GPU ^^

Anyways: 9/10

Here's mine:








All I actually need are some round IDE cables, and 90Â° SATA connectors..


----------



## Lord Xeb

I would give you a 7/10. Not bad but it could be much better


----------



## almighty15

Just spent the last 3 and a half hours adjusting my cables as they only got a 9/10









It was hell trying to get all the cables round the back and neat but i go there in the end.

It now looks ALOT neater by the PSU area and especially how the cables go up into the back.

And look at my sexy loop on the graphics card power plugs









Before :



















After :





































What you guys think?


----------



## oliverw92

gets a 10/10 from me! Nice set up. How do you drain your loop?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


gets a 10/10 from me! Nice set up. How do you drain your loop?


Pull the pump out, hold it over buckett and undo one of the pipes


----------



## oliverw92

ah







simple i spose.


----------



## cs_maan

Almighty15, very nice loop







. 9.9/10 just because you could have made holes for the SATA cable and the 24-pin


----------



## elctgames67

Im reposting mine, mainly because no one rated mine before







. I only made a few adjustments. Moved the dvd drove down one so I could hide the cables. Used 90 deg sata connectors, and tied back the 24 pin connector in the drive bay.

Before:









After:


----------



## cs_maan

Hmm, 7/10 because cables are visible, but the way they are is functional for airflow







.


----------



## elctgames67

Yeah lol, I never expected a perfect score but I did the best I could without drilling holes. Its not easy to manage wires in a centurion 5.


----------



## Tator Tot

@elctgames67

8/10 bro. It's fully functional. And that's some great (non mod) Cable Mange.

I usually reserve my last 2 points for ascetics. Aka, 100% hidden cables that blend well into the back ground and such.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Almighty15, very nice loop







. 9.9/10 just because you could have made holes for the SATA cable and the 24-pin










I am not gonna drill holes in a new case....


----------



## airplaneman

Just got a new rad so I did some more cable management, I think it looks pretty good. 









Tell me what you think.


----------



## Afrodisiac

New submission after adding 5 new red Yate Loon D12SL-12s.


----------



## I_dalder_I

woah pro.... clean too....clean pro....owah...dkfa;lkf 8/10


----------



## Rick Arter

9/10- The 690 looks great maybe sleeve the front panel cables or drill a hole to hide the optical cables all I can think of.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Anybody want to see the massive chaotic jumble of fail behind the motherboard tray?









Believe it or not, it's actually very efficient/organized and there's virtually no bulge


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


woah pro.... clean too....clean pro....owah...dkfa;lkf 8/10


Lol wut









Anyway I agree with that score.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Just got a new rad so I did some more cable management, I think it looks pretty good. 









Tell me what you think.


No one?


----------



## OSDCrusher

No.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


New submission after adding 5 new red Yate Loon D12SL-12s.











9/10, PCI-e power cables could be done a little better, but that still looks very nice.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


No one?










I would say 9.5 / 10 were it not for the huge ass rad hanging off the back. - 1 for that. 8.5 / 10


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh*


I would say 9.5 / 10 were it not for the huge ass rad hanging off the back. - 1 for that. 8.5 / 10


Yeah, unfortunately I can't do much about that, would a 240mm Feser + Radbox get me that point back?


----------



## timma100

Welp, here it is, its a Gateway GT5058 Media center edition, with water cooling. There was no point for water cooling, it only has a AMD Athlon 3800+ x2 at 2.0 ghz. Cant even over clock if I wanted to... GG gateway, but it gets the job done ^_^


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timma100* 
Welp, here it is, its a Gateway GT5058 Media center edition, with water cooling. There was no point for water cooling, it only has a AMD Athlon 3800+ x2 at 2.0 ghz. Cant even over clock if I wanted to... GG gateway, but it gets the job done ^_^









I think if I look hard enough, I can see a motherboard behind that mess of wires..

3/10 just because it's water cooled.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timma100* 
Welp, here it is, its a Gateway GT5058 Media center edition, with water cooling. There was no point for water cooling, it only has a AMD Athlon 3800+ x2 at 2.0 ghz. Cant even over clock if I wanted to... GG gateway, but it gets the job done ^_^









LOL this is wrong


----------



## Lord Xeb

D: No one rated mine!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timma100* 
Welp, here it is, its a Gateway GT5058 Media center edition, with water cooling. There was no point for water cooling, it only has a AMD Athlon 3800+ x2 at 2.0 ghz. Cant even over clock if I wanted to... GG gateway, but it gets the job done ^_^









Taboo!!

-15/20


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timma100* 
welp, here it is, its a gateway gt5058 media center edition, with water cooling. There was no point for water cooling, it only has a amd athlon 3800+ x2 at 2.0 ghz. Cant even over clock if i wanted to... Gg gateway, but it gets the job done ^_^









0/10


----------



## mdogg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timma100* 
Welp, here it is, its a Gateway GT5058 Media center edition, with water cooling. There was no point for water cooling, it only has a AMD Athlon 3800+ x2 at 2.0 ghz. Cant even over clock if I wanted to... GG gateway, but it gets the job done ^_^


lol this is awesome

you get a 10/10!


----------



## deafboy




----------



## cs_maan

9/10







, but why are your fans backwards.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil*


Did some tidying up. What do you all think?





























Never got a rating!


----------



## mdogg

im a bit confused with that cpu fan/whatever is in that area. nontheless 8.629/10.001


----------



## deafboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


9/10







, but why are your fans backwards.


window behind the computer, heat rises, it came that way


----------



## Kamikaze127

Deafboy, 6/10. I need some lighted pics.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post6609151

Never got rated










Now here is The Assassin before I rip out the motherboard and redo some cabling. My OCD is never happy.



















My favorite part of the case, looks very organized.









I want to fix the two fan wires to go through the 8-pin CPU power hole. Also, I need to do something differently with the top hole.


----------



## cs_maan

8.5/10, its well organized and kept together.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Lol, I got a unanimous 9/10 earlier and people said take the mess of cables out of the HDD bay:









Now I did just that:









And I'm getting the same score.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


9/10, PCI-e power cables could be done a little better, but that still looks very nice.


What's wrong with em? Too much slack? Should I pull them back a bit? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Gunfire

Wow Afro, you should totally paint that black on the inside then you'd get a 20/10 from me


----------



## Afrodisiac

Thanks for the kind words









I improved the PCI-E cable slack. I'll get a pic right now if I can. I was folding with the side panel off but my side panel fan is apparently beneficial to my 4890.


----------



## JMT668

Nice! 9.5/10


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hey guys...i got a pic of my pc cables but it's not done yet...
i was changing a 8800 to a Gtx260 that moment...



Hope i don't get less that a 5...:d


----------



## KusH

Treloxelo

Really? Come on man you gotta be a ninja with those wires. It honestly looks like you gave 0 effort into trying to hide any of those wires.

I'll rate it when I've seen some kind of management effort.


----------



## Lord Xeb

D: and yet again No one rates mine.....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


D: and yet again No one rates mine.....


Lets see what you got, I'll rate it







.


----------



## BLKKROW




----------



## nafljhy

and while you're at it. take a look at this year's 2009 case mods! and don't forget to vote for your favorite in each section!


----------



## oliverw92

10/10 your mod was awesome!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lets see what you got, I'll rate it







.



My Antec 300:

I would give myself an 8/10








My case needs some work and I am going to be repainting it. But the cabling for an Antec 300 is pretty damn godo IMO. Sorry about some of the bad pics. Also I will be adding some fan holes in the bottom of the case, flipping my PSU upside down, and putting my side panel fan on teh bottom. My new side panel will be the same as the one without a fan hole but modifed with a window (one of my own design that is not generic







).


----------



## oliverw92

make them pictures smaller! i can't see what im looking at. i would say a 7/10. Tie the psu cables down at the bottom, get the mobo 24 pin to go under the mobo, hide the HDD cables a bit better.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 




































and while you're at it. take a look at this year's 2009 case mods! and don't forget to vote for your favorite in each section!










10/10! That looks awesome.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
10/10! That looks awesome.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
10/10 your mod was awesome!

thanks for the complimentsn guys! wasn't expecting 10/10!







was more like 8-9 in my mind.


----------



## oliverw92

why lol, theres nothing wrong with it, infact, its perfect!


----------



## drawz




----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drawz* 









So much for airflow


----------



## Xeroni

Please tell me that is a joke. D:


----------



## drawz

What?
Don't you see how well the ide cable is hidden?

yes it was a joke but its realy what my wifes pc looks like atm while we are making her a new case.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drawz* 









2/10


----------



## mxsuprastang

we all start somewhere lol. You open a case of a computer from walmart or Dell and that's what it'll look like, at least the last one I had was like that, less wires though due to less hardware! Thank goodness for custom computers!!


----------



## riflepwnage

yes all done by me lol yes some are horrible but most of them where done in 30 min period except the wcing one


----------



## Deano12345

My first attempt at some sort of cable managment,just using some cable ties.Damn short SATA cables are annoying.I'll try and pick up a sleeving kit today,it should help things.Any tips are appriciated.(sorry about the bad pic,I'll take more later)

Nice collection of cable management there riflepwnage


----------



## oliverw92

cmon you could have done better than that :S 6/10 at the moment. Get the front i/o cables out of the way behind the drive cage. then push all those cables behind the psu and motherboard plate. Get longer sata cables. Try to hide the fan cables on the left.


----------



## Decade

I need a good laugh, so, rate my cables in my current setup while my A300 dries out.








Sorry about the fuzzies, digital camera is ancient.


----------



## oliverw92

why is your case drying out?

And i would give that a generous -100/10


----------



## Decade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
why is your case drying out?

And i would give that a generous -100/10

Plasti dipped it last night. Hoping it's dry enough to get everything back in its home later today.


----------



## oliverw92

oh. Don't scratch it!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Plasti dipped it last night. Hoping it's dry enough to get everything back in its home later today.


Don't do it!!! Wait at least one to two more days!

Trust me that stuff is much different than regular paint, give it time to cure.


----------



## oliverw92

What he said ^^ don't screw it up by putting it in too early. It may feel solid, but underneath where it touches the metal it won't be solid yet. It's alot thicker than normal paint.


----------



## judasdoh

my second attempt :O


----------



## oliverw92

hide the sata cables


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


hide the sata cables


how?


----------



## oliverw92

get longer ones and put them through the cable holes underneath the mobo


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## Tator Tot

9.5, sleeve your cables.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


9.5, sleeve your cables.


Haha, It pissed my off how Corsair doesn't do it all the way down on the 24 pin. >.<


----------



## asherz

Before:










After:










Gonna drill a hole for a PSU flip soon, and paint the interior black, think the cable management atm is pretty good considering my 24pin power is slap bang in the friggen middle left on this motherboard lol


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil




----------



## asherz

9.5/10 Because I like flashy lights







You didn't rate mine :9


----------



## go4life

asherz, its kinda hard to rate when I cant see the whole inside! But from what I see now 7.5/10!

smokey, 8.5/10

cheers guys


----------



## LoneWolf3574

My first real attempt at cable management on my CM690. My power supply is so dang long that it covered up the hole to behind the tray so I zip tied and used velcro strips to put it all in the gap between the drive bays and motherboard tray.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *asherz*


9.5/10 Because I like flashy lights







You didn't rate mine :9


Sorry, I had edited the post but my internet cutout right as I was posting it.

8/10. Like go4life said, need a pic with the side panel off.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


My first real attempt at cable management on my CM690. My power supply is so dang long that it covered up the hole to behind the tray so I zip tied and used velcro strips to put it all in the gap between the drive bays and motherboard tray.



4/10

Bunch that can be done but you will prolly need a dremel


----------



## hangemhi

First time using imageshack, how do get the images huge?


----------



## go4life

dont use imageshack, use picturepush or tinypic if your only uploading one pic


----------



## Ramzinho

looks neat to me.. but we need bigger pics


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


dont use imageshack, use picturepush or tinypic if your only uploading one pic










Agree, from what I can see now though it looks like a 9.5/10 (further review pending







).


----------



## Jason_B

Stock CM690 with one modded hole in the 5.25" drivebay area


----------



## Sheira

Looks pretty good to me, only thing i dont like is too many cables behind HDD cage. But the MB area & PSU is perfect.

Here is my very first attempt to manage wires


----------



## poWeer

nothing special


----------



## cs_maan

Sheira, 6.5/10, there's lots of potential I see there.


----------



## Bats

Jason B, very nice work! 9.2, I'd say dremel some holes so you can make your front connectors invisible!


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bats* 
Jason B, very nice work! 9.2, I'd say dremel some holes so you can make your front connectors invisible!

Yea thats the next plan when I have time, but for now it works excellent







.


----------



## Aawa

upgraded my cpu to the q9550, went push/pull on my TRUE and added in 2 more hd's for raid 0 array.


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10

It works, nothing is really blocked off airflow wise. But it could use some work to make things as hidden as they possibly can be.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poWeer*


nothing special


Clean wiring ... 9of 10


----------



## Enigma8750

Congratulations sladesurfer

Rate my Cables has hit the half a million hits mark. You should get some kind of award but I will just give you a Rep + for One of the Top if not The top Thread on OCN.
Great job.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Congratulations sladesurfer

Rate my Cables has hit the half a million hits mark. You should get some kind of award but I will just give you a Rep + for One of the Top if not The top Thread on OCN.
Great job.


He hasn't been active for over a year now...


----------



## Aawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


8/10

It works, nothing is really blocked off airflow wise. But it could use some work to make things as hidden as they possibly can be.


Thanx. I am happy with a 8/10. It is hard to hide the cables well in the 900 for 2 gtx 260's. the 4 pci-e cables is the suck. And i have to tuck the spidf header cable in somewhere also, that will be done next time i pull the rig apart for dusting.


----------



## smash_mouth01

it's still work in progress and the crossfireX is proving to be a pain with the sata2 cables but here's mine

*Front*










*Back*


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


it's still work in progress and the crossfireX is proving to be a pain with the sata2 cables but here's mine


Try running them directly beneath the little gap there is between the motherboard and the graphics card, might be a tight fit though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
He hasn't been active for over a year now...

That is very unfortunate. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Try running them directly beneath the little gap there is between the motherboard and the graphics card, might be a tight fit though.

now that's a thought they might fit (lengh wise) that way nice, but as you said it'll be a tight fit


----------



## smash_mouth01

oh yeah and don't mind the white spacer between the graphics cards it's there to stop the cards from bending under their own weight and heat.
It works to (I'm surprised) my top 4850 had a nice bend in it now it's been held straight and had heat through it the card has straightened up.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Sorry for the crap pics, my Nikon is locked in my parents car... and they're out of town for a few days. So my Memoir was used for these.
kamikaze127










I've mentioned before I hated the fan wires in the top, well I fixed that today.


----------



## boomboy

My first system build


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
**Clipped**

I hate to say this, but I have to give you an 8.7, it's really clean, very neat, & very organized, but it's still not "perfect." As in, cables are still visible.

But hot damn, you did a fine job on your Tempest man, I'd be proud!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomboy* 
My first system build


7.5/10 Some good work, but it could use some cleaning up.


----------



## boomboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
7.5/10 Some good work, but it could use some cleaning up.

I tried to hide some unused cables in the back but the clearance is so small. i couldn't close the back cover with the unused cables so i had to hide them in the cd/dvd rack.

i'm not sure how to hide them in the back, but thanks for the comment.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I hate to say this, but I have to give you an 8.7, it's really clean, very neat, & very organized, but it's still not "perfect." As in, cables are still visible.

But hot damn, you did a fine job on your Tempest man, I'd be proud!

Haha thanks. This is as good as it's going to get, I'm running out of things to improve on.


----------



## judasdoh

attempt 3



















behind mobo trayy


----------



## T D

Looks great, 9/10, don't think there's anything you can do without a dremel now.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
Looks great, 9/10, don't think there's anything you can do without a dremel now.

thanks!


----------



## Kyle659

Just got my GTX 285 installed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyle659*


Just got my GTX 285 installed.


8.5/10

That's some damn good work.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Congratulations sladesurfer

Rate my Cables has hit the half a million hits mark. You should get some kind of award but I will just give you a Rep + for One of the Top if not The top Thread on OCN.
Great job.


he was banned


----------



## KusH

btw the top used thread i do believe is rate the computer above you. has close to 1900 pages nearly double this thread.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
he was banned

what for?


----------



## giecsar

I would also like to know why


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


what for?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


I would also like to know why


It's not important so don't worry about it.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It's not important so don't worry about it.

i understand. sorry for asking


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


i understand. sorry for asking


It's alright. Things happen, but don't worry about it. As there are usually 5 different sides to the whole matter. Which just causes a fuss.


----------



## equetefue

My try... Just finished my built. Have some very minor minor stuff and getting the SSD and either a 295gtx or 285gtx in sli.

More on my work log link at siggy


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10

Bundle up the 24pin connector.


----------



## Contagion

@ the scary clown guy. 9/10
i need to see all of the inside of your case


----------



## ryanlusk

Trying to get it perfect, any advice on what I should do ?


----------



## Contagion

8.5/10
you should try to get the wires in the top right zip tied together, then try and cover them up. and the same with the wires that are directly coming out of the psu

as for mine, this is the best i can do without drilling holes


----------



## equetefue

7/10

as requested


----------



## Syrillian

Contagion: 6.5/10

Some sleeving, and getting longer data cables will help to ease the aesthetics. Fwiw, with what you have, you have done quite well.


----------



## equetefue

9/10


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Here is mine right before my fill port was installed


----------



## melissaxcupcake

Killa you know i love your computer
My first build =]


----------



## nafljhy

holy neon city! but great cabling from the looks of it! 9/10 b/c of the big ide.









and gfead, also a 9/10.







the bottom section is a bit messy.


----------



## hackm0d

Here's mine, my first effort, could have been better if I had put all the PSU cables through that cutout


----------



## Unwired

you have great rigs right there..

this is my first try to do cable management...









e-SATA extension below:


----------



## hackm0d

Nobody rated my cables!








@Unwired: Welcome to OCN!
Fill out your system specifications.
And 6.5/10 for you, what's the motherboard connector doing across the CPU fan?
See if you can tuck the excess cables away in the corners of your PC.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackm0d* 
Here's mine, my first effort, could have been better if I had put all the PSU cables through that cutout









Nice man, 8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unwired* 
you have great rigs right there..

this is my first try to do cable management...

e-SATA extension below:

7/10, that's pretty sloppy, but it doesn't look like you have to many CM options.


----------



## Unwired

@hackmod...
the ATX power is located at the back unlike highend mobos it is at the edge, right now I am looking for a new PSU...

i hide some of the unused molex at the back...then also looking forward for some loom in the future...


----------



## Decade

I do *NOT* plan on dremeling out cable management holes.










Yes, I know I forgot to plug in my 6 pin for my 4830 in this pic.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Ok I am ready for another rate my cables, but now some are hidden






























http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...oodrage033.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...oodrage043.jpg


----------



## KusH

10/10

stunning


----------



## Ramzinho

@88EVGAFTW sweeeeeet
10/10


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Ok I am ready for another rate my cables, but now some are hidden






























http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...oodrage033.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...oodrage043.jpg


9.7/10

Bundle the wires up so they don't look as disorganized. And -.1 for not having the NB waterblock on.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


9.7/10

Bundle the wires up so they don't look as disorganized. And -.1 for not having the NB waterblock on.


*thanks to all you above







*

Tator, this is a GTI version, doesnt come with a NB block, the NB temps are fine now tho, I just need to put a fan on it, <_< wonder if the seller kept the NB fan or if this mobo doesnt come with one <_<

either way im happy with it.

thanks again!


----------



## Kamikaze127

88EVGAFTW, Impressive job. 9.8/10 because I would tuck the wires under the line rather than the line under the wires.

Here are some better pics of The Assassin.
kamikaze127


----------



## kurosu

Kamikaze127 gets a 9.5! That looks pretty darn good! Only thing I noticed is you zip tied a lot of wires but didn't do the cpu power cable. So it kinda spreads the wires, where bunching them up might look better.

Also I like the look of the wires, but for a 10/10 you would need to sleeve your psu cables. Very clean with no case mods, great job!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
Kamikaze127 gets a 9.5! That looks pretty darn good! Only thing I noticed is you zip tied a lot of wires but didn't do the cpu power cable. So it kinda spreads the wires, where bunching them up might look better.

Haha thank you Kurosu, I have OCD so that explains a lot of the zip ties, but for some reason I don't like when the 8 pin is zip tied. I dunno, I'm weird









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
Also I like the look of the wires, but for a 10/10 you would need to sleeve your psu cables. Very clean with no case mods, great job!

Sleeving all my cables is something I want to do when I get bored enough.. but for now this is fine. Also, it seems my ninja modding is working


----------



## cs_maan

Kamikaze127, props for having such organized cables man, 9/10 from me, seems to be very functional in terms of airflow. Great job







Also that's extremely clean, great job keeping it dust free!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
88EVGAFTW, Impressive job. 9.8/10 because I would tuck the wires under the line rather than the line under the wires.

Here are some better pics of The Assassin.
kamikaze127















































Epic Win.AMD FTW


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

not bad Kamikaze, thats the same mobo i used to have last yr


----------



## Big Wiggly

Mine isn't too good, but it's a lot better.










I cut some cable management holes, painted it black and window modded the side panel yesterday. It's not that great, but its so much better than before. I plan it will look better when I sleeve the PSU cables.

Theres tape on the holes because I'm waiting on my trim molding from mnpctech.


----------



## Ramzinho

you can easily hide that PSU power cable by getting an expansion for the 8pin power connector and routing it from the back to the upper right corner.

also you can drill some small holes right above the mobo and under the top exhaust fan to route that front audio cable through zipties.

you also need to use some zip ties and do some sleeving for those power cables.

7/10 for a first effort but you will need some work man. have fun


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramzinho* 
you can easily hide that PSU power cable by getting an expansion for the 8pin power connector and routing it from the back to the upper right corner.

also you can drill some small holes right above the mobo and under the top exhaust fan to route that front audio cable through zipties.

you also need to use some zip ties and do some sleeving for those power cables.

7/10 for a first effort but you will need some work man. have fun

I cut a hole behind the mobo up by the top, but the cables werent long enough so that was my only route. I'm thinking about that extender you said to get tho...


----------



## Ramzinho

here is a LINK

i'm sure you can get much better cable that is sleeved for better price. good luck man. and place some more pics when you do it


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

@ Big Wiggly: 7/10 - Need a hole above the top left of the motherboard to route those cables a little better. The 8-pin cpu power definitely could use an extension and the area between the hard drive and motherboard could use a little tidying up.

Installed GTX 260 and another hard drive. Decided to use only the 360 rad, so I have a hole on the bottom where the 240 rad used to be. I was limited the length of the sata cables, but one of these days, I'll order some spools of wiring, connectors, heatshrink, and sleeving to nail those cables.

Should have taken a better side-shot, but should be ok for now.


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil*


@ Big Wiggly: 7/10 - Need a hole above the top left of the motherboard to route those cables a little better. The 8-pin cpu power definitely could use an extension and the area between the hard drive and motherboard could use a little tidying up.


Refer to my above posts.


----------



## HeXuS




----------



## Big Wiggly

Wow.

10/10.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeXuS*












cable management 10/10

cable aesthetics 6/10 from the large amount of wire showing after the sleeves. if youd sleeve your cables all the way it would a 10 all around


----------



## HeXuS

The 24 pin wasn't sleeved by me, also the 8 pin is the extender I needed, I have yet to sleeve it. Thanks guys.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I know it wasnt sleeved by u, most PSUs now come sleeved but its always too short and see thru, I dont get why PSU manuf keep using that crap sleeving


----------



## nafljhy

cause it looks better than not having it sleeved and plus its much much cheaper to have your employee sleeve one huge one over everything than have them do it individually.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not even close to what some of you have done, but I am happy with it. Could be better with a few extensions (4pin!) and sleeving of the 4pin cables and re-sleeving of the 24-pin. Also sleeve the little but of molex going into my DVD-RW.


----------



## oliverw92

wheres your tubing?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
wheres your tubing?

He don't need no stinkin toobin lol


----------



## oliverw92

o sry i didn't see the water teleporter in the bottom right of his case or the flux capacitor


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Tubing? Maybe that's why I am hitting 100C idle. Here I was cursing out Swiftech...I figured no tubing would eliminate loop restriction as the cause. How about the wires though guys? And tubing is coming today, in the middle of a rebuild, got a pump so I am going back to water.


----------



## oliverw92

not too bad, i would say 7/10 atm. those cables over the fans on the rad won't be doing much good.


----------



## diligenthunter

Still need to drill holes for my sata cables.


----------



## Monkey92

Sleeved a few wires, so it should be complete.


----------



## Tator Tot

9.9/10

I can see the wires from your CPU power cable.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Sleeved a few wires, so it should be complete.










Wow, I used to be proud of my cables, and now you show me this. Damn you, 10/10


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
9.9/10

I can see the wires from your CPU power cable.









*rage*


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## Harrier

Hmmm, 7/10, not much cable management going on there









Before:









After (a lot of time, anger and a bleeding hand):









*It could look a hell of a lot better, I could hide almost all cables but the cheap-o case means the other side doesn't fit on with the cables hidden





















Also, note the position of the 24-Pin mobo power connector? Why the hell is it there?!







*


----------



## KusH

harrier...no pics? lol

Edit: 7/10 Not so bad but ur right *** were they thinking with that 24pin


----------



## Harrier

They weren't working, should be now...


----------



## nafljhy

haha seriously why is the 24pin in the middle of the board!?









i'm going to say 8/10 b/c of the location of the pin. if i discount that then i'd say 7/10.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*












Why does that pic seem to be from 2007? Take a new one man!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Why does that pic seem to be from 2007? Take a new one man!


Nah, just didn't set the stuff on my camera.


----------



## 500sd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Tubing? Maybe that's why I am hitting 100C idle. Here I was cursing out Swiftech...I figured no tubing would eliminate loop restriction as the cause. How about the wires though guys? And tubing is coming today, in the middle of a rebuild, got a pump so I am going back to water.


wait...your kidding right? 
after all you did have a rad mounted, and a water block...they call it liquid cooling for a reason. you need liquid. and tubes for the liquid to pass through.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

very nice, Monkey. where've u been? haven't seen u around the school yard


----------



## diligenthunter

Any comments guys?

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post6735068


----------



## Socom

Just redid mine, looks alot better imo. Not much better unless I get a modular PSU :/


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


Any comments guys?

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post6735068


very nice














9/10

Socom, 7/10 for the bundle of wires at the bottom, tie em together for a neater look


----------



## Deagle50ae

Still working on the watercooling section of the project. But this is how it sits.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Still working on the watercooling section of the project. But this is how it sits.


















10/10







, that's really clean!


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
10/10







, that's really clean!

10/10 period


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

same, 10/10 :


----------



## Deagle50ae

Thanks guys!

It's even cleaner when I put the fans on the memory... hides that ugly stock CPU cooler wire... but it wont be there for long. Probably get the pump mounted this weekend. Waiting for my 7/16" water lines. The build is in the sig


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
very nice, Monkey. where've u been? haven't seen u around the school yard










Just haven't bothered postin' lately since I haven't made any changes. But since I got some sleeving and did some I figured I put it back up. People kept holding 0.1 from me because the wires that weren't sleeved.









Lol, I thought of this song when I saw your post.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Wanna see what you guys think with the new megatron. Also sorry for pic quality.


----------



## oliverw92

i would say 9/10. those cables need to be sleeved!


----------



## Deagle50ae

I think it would look dang near perfect if it were a painted interior.
But you've dont just about everything you can!
9/10


----------



## boomboy

wow, nice pc you got, mikey


----------



## Touge180SX

Here's mine:


----------



## diligenthunter

@Touge180SX

Looks amazing from what I can see but need a wider shot to rate...


----------



## urgrandpasdog

^^ We need to see the rest of the interior


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diligenthunter*


@Touge180SX

Looks amazing from what I can see but need a wider shot to rate...


Yeah, that's the best shot I had now. I'll try to get another one today after work!


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Here's mine:










O this is going to be GOOD!

very nice so far! better pic plz







!


----------



## equetefue




----------



## seven9st surfer

I'll throw mine in:


----------



## nemesi5

10/10


----------



## samstaee

Heres mine :/


















possibly might need to paint the other side panel black :/


----------



## oliverw92

@seven9st_surfer - that is utter pr0n! loving the cable management box at the bottom! what a great idea!


----------



## diligenthunter

Added some new toys , sorry for the flash.


----------



## oliverw92

9/10, hide the sata cable.


----------



## go4life

diligent, impressive for an armor! 10/10


----------



## n1helix

"lol" 10/10


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


diligent, impressive for an armor! 10/10











Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


9/10, hide the sata cable.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


"lol" 10/10


Thanks guys, once I plasti dip it , cut holes behind the mobo to run those sata cables and re-sleeve the power cables I think I may be done...ish...kinda...or not.


----------



## go4life

haha







np man


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I tried, lol


----------



## Contagion

well i have done some more work on it. and this is without any mod on it like holes or anything. this is a completely intact case.
i spent 3 hours rerouting all the cables so i hope i did ok for being a noob at cable management
above guy 7/10


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


well i have done some more work on it. and this is without any mod on it like holes or anything. this is a completely intact case.
i spent 3 hours rerouting all the cables so i hope i did ok for being a noob at cable management
above guy 7/10


7.5/10, bust that Dremel out, very nice job though.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


7.5/10, bust that Dremel out, very nice job though.


Woulda been an 8.5 but that IDE cable bugs me


----------



## oliverw92

nobody ever rated mine


















i don't think its bad for an acrylic case. check my sig for a link to the worklog


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


nobody ever rated mine


















i don't think its bad for an acrylic case. Check my sig for a link to the worklog










8/10


----------



## Touge180SX

Damn good for an acrylic case Oliver!


----------



## Touge180SX

Well, I've already posted here a few pages ago but it didn't include a good shot of the right side. I posted an older pic before the second water cooling loop was added.

The first pic is the rig now with dual loops and second 4870x2. The bottom pic is before the second loop and second 4870x2 but it shows the cable management that is the same as it is now. The bottom by the PSU is cleaned up better now too. That is actually pretty cleaned up but the picture doesn't do it justice. Also, as you can see from the top picture, the fan cable to the fan header is gone now also.

I would take a picture of the right side now but the computer is completely disassembled as a new rebuild is coming again!



























Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## nafljhy

looks great BUT i do not like how your 24pin is covering the res.. makes it looks less clean. so... i shall take 2 points off for that.







8/10.


----------



## go4life

im not as hateful as nafly







so 9/10 because of 24pin! fix it and I bet both of us will give you a nice 10/10


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


nobody ever rated mine


















i don't think its bad for an acrylic case. check my sig for a link to the worklog










Looks nice! What thickness of plexi are we seeing there? I'm especially interested about the HDD/DVD area?! Looks like 3-4mm thick plexi... does it bend under the weight of the DVD's and HDD's?


----------



## Html33

Here's my rig;


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Looks nice! What thickness of plexi are we seeing there? I'm especially interested about the HDD/DVD area?! Looks like 3-4mm thick plexi... does it bend under the weight of the DVD's and HDD's?

5mm perspex acrylic. The used to bend a little until i added some supporting brackets that lift it up. Look at my the link in my sig (the bloo box) and in the contents list post. somewhere towards the end there are a few pics of the bracket. the HDD/DVD area is made in 2 sections. each section made out of 1 piece of acrylic which is bent on a strip heater. i then drilled holes down the plastic (which was a bugger to do - 3 times i messed it up!) and screwed into them from the lower part. the whole case was made using a laser cutter.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

6/10 Html33, do something about all those wires at the bottom, pull em all into the back of the mobo tray


----------



## cs_maan

Html33, 7.5/10, A900 are next to impossible to get perfect, so I give you props.


----------



## Code Geass

My second time posting here

Here's teh rig









Please rate people


----------



## Kamikaze127

9/10

Everything looks tidy and out of the way. And damn, it's been a while since I've seen an Abit board.


----------



## oliverw92

8/10 they are managed but not hidden


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


looks great BUT i do not like how your 24pin is covering the res.. makes it looks less clean. so... i shall take 2 points off for that.







8/10.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


im not as hateful as nafly







so 9/10 because of 24pin! fix it and I bet both of us will give you a nice 10/10










Thanks guys! 24-pin is not over the res anymore, see top pic.


----------



## iandroo888




----------



## Ramzinho

that's nice... 10/10


----------



## ZealotKi11er

9.5/10


----------



## skkhai




----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skkhai* 









9.5/10


----------



## Html33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


6/10 Html33, do something about all those wires at the bottom, pull em all into the back of the mobo tray










Well, the problem is that the 8Pin cpu can't go behind as there is no hole for it to come back through. And the TV Tuner needs to be powerd by a 4pin.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Html33, 7.5/10, A900 are next to impossible to get perfect, so I give you props.


Thanks, You're right the Antec 900 is a right mission, nice case and all but there's some really obvious handy things i think Antec missed. It's probably why they realeased a newer version, not messed around with that my self.


----------



## SlyFox

skkhai - 10/10 Nice Work!!


----------



## skkhai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*

9.5/10



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


skkhai - 10/10 Nice Work!!


Thanks for the ratings guys. The 24 pin power cable and 2 PCIe cables can be also hidden behind the board, but I haven't cut holes for it yet. The 4 pin power bugs me with it just sliding under the motherboard like that, still would like to fix that also.

I kind of cheated though, no internal optical drive







.

Hang in tight, I'm gonna try my best to throw a water loop in this within the next few weeks







. I think I'm at the end of my warranty period for my PSU, so watch out for a PSU sleeving mod too.


----------



## total90

update


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Heres my rig. I called on a friend to help me out with this. Cable Management done by* Diligenthunter* of OCN forums!


























Thanks for looking!!

Thanks Diligenthunter


----------



## diligenthunter

That case was a pain in the ass to work in, next time ill break out the dremal and soldering iron.


----------



## Gunfire

wait, where is the 24-pin?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skkhai* 









9.753245/10 sleeve that 24 pin mobo like the murder mod style and thats a 10/10 for sure.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
wait, where is the 24-pin?

asus had the genius idea of putting it toward the graphics card. Its inbetween the aircooler and the gfx card.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
asus had the genius idea of putting it toward the graphics card. Its inbetween the aircooler and the gfx card.

Yeah, it was pretty stupid, but hey, he didnt see it, haha


----------



## oliverw92

nice job with the 24 pin! i say 9/10, but reverse the hdd so the cables go out the back. also hide that ide!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
nice job with the 24 pin! i say 9/10, but reverse the hdd so the cables go out the back. also hide that ide!

Thanks man!


----------



## isaacm12

Do i win??







included half of the cables in the back







also some what bad quality camera phone







oh and i dont have the dvd and dvd burner hooked up lol


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *isaacm12*


Do i win??







included half of the cables in the back







also some what bad quality camera phone







oh and i dont have the dvd and dvd burner hooked up lol


You owe everyone who posted in the thread one point.


----------



## oliverw92

you win -500000000000 points


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Heres my rig. I called on a friend to help me out with this. Cable Management done by* Diligenthunter* of OCN forums!


























Thanks for looking!!

Thanks Diligenthunter


that's a fine job right there for what you got work with







9.9/10 see if u can get


----------



## isaacm12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


You owe everyone who posted in the thread one point.


D: thats alot of points


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isaacm12* 
D: thats alot of points









And that was *a lot* of cables.


----------



## isaacm12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


And that was *a lot* of cables.


u just jealous of my cable leet messiness XD lol if i ever get a new part im gona clean it up a bit







until then its kinda staying that way lol


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I love what he's done with the USB 2.0 cluster!


----------



## nemesi5

CM 690








I am planning to sleeve the cables in a week or two








Any critiques ?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Lookin' good. Similar to mine:


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
CM 690








I am planning to sleeve the cables in a week or two








Any critiques ?

Get a brighter blue color.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
Heres my rig. I called on a friend to help me out with this. Cable Management done by *Diligenthunter* of OCN forums!

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...r/P1040004.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...r/P1040006.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...r/P1040009.jpg

Thanks for looking!!

Thanks Diligenthunter

No fair, you have no 6pin/8pins.


----------



## Platinum

Any comment on mine?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quite cramped.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Quite cramped.

It's the Antec 300. Any suggestions for improvement?


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
It's the Antec 300. Any suggestions for improvement?

8/10 for the 300. Switching to SATA CD drives would help.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

@Platinum: 9/10 Personally, I think flat IDE cables are easier to hide.

I just finished my little brother's comp.


----------



## ryanlusk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


It's the Antec 300. Any suggestions for improvement?


Switch your drives around.
Looks a lot better IMO, you should checkout my build log.


----------



## richardbb85

nice work on that Antec 300


----------



## TopFuel1471

How's this?


----------



## oliverw92

*** is that EVERYTHING underwater? pls do your ram now lol.

whats that black box at the bottom front?

10/10 btw


----------



## go4life

I can see why you call your system blue overdose








10/10!

What rads are you using?


----------



## repo_man

Updated shot of my rig with the new GTX260 put in.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


*** is that EVERYTHING underwater? pls do your ram now lol.

whats that black box at the bottom front?

10/10 btw


10/10 but ram water cooled isnt necessary, would just kill his flow.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*











Updated shot of my rig with the new GTX260 put in.










Clean work







10.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Clean work







10.


Thanks Afro.







Now if I could only bring myself to get a SATA optical I could get rid of that nasty IDE. I just can't justify it when I have a drive that works,lol.


----------



## ZHoob2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Thanks Afro.







Now if I could only bring myself to get a SATA optical I could get rid of that nasty IDE. I just can't justify it when I have a drive that works,lol.










It's totally worth it when you're rebuilding a system

(only thing to watch out for is most aren't compatible with ahci so you have to make sure some of your sata ports are IDE style still if you want to use ahci.

10/10 btw


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*











Updated shot of my rig with the new GTX260 put in.










Picture of the whole case please.


----------



## Radiopools

Edit: Looked at your build log repo, answered my question. Good stuff, nice rig


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*


It's totally worth it when you're rebuilding a system

(only thing to watch out for is most aren't compatible with ahci so you have to make sure some of your sata ports are IDE style still if you want to use ahci.

10/10 btw


IIRC, the six main SATA plugs are IDE style on the UD3R. I probably won't be changing to a SATA optical anytime soon though, unless this one dies,lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Picture of the whole case please.


You want a whole side shot? Give me a minute or so, otherwise, the whole build log is in my sig (Chlokwork)









Edit: Here ya go


----------



## go4life

extremely nice my friend







now you only need to add a second 260


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
extremely nice my friend







now you only need to add a second 260









Hah, I'm a folder, not a gamer







I'm looking for a GTX275 now. Looking to trade my 260 and a 9800GTX for one, if you know anyone that has a 275!


----------



## TopFuel1471

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
*** is that EVERYTHING underwater? pls do your ram now lol.

whats that black box at the bottom front?

10/10 btw

Just a storage box. The ram and the southbridge don't need water cooling so why add unnecessary restriction?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life*
I can see why you call your system blue overdose








10/10!

What rads are you using?









Black Ice Xtreme II up top, GTX360 out back.


----------



## IK694

I was told I should post this here as well as the intel General thread. Let me know what you think

New x58 Classified Rig "El Monstruo Azul"









































































Core i7 920 (D0)
EVGA x58 E760 Classified
Radeon 4870x2
Antec Quattro 1000w PSU
Corsair H50 Hydro Cooler
12 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1333
OCZ XTC RAM Cooler
WD Velociraptor 300GB 10k RPM HDD
Antec 1200 Gaming Case
Pioneer 8x Blu-Ray Burner
Sony 18x DVD-ROM
Seagate Barricuda 1TB 7200RPM HDD
Logitech Z-2300 Speakers
Dell 2408WFP 24" Ultrasharp Monitor (1920x1200)
Razer Lachesis Gaming Mouse
Razer Destructor Gaming Mouse Pad
Razor Lycosa Gaming Keyboard


----------



## Gunfire

How does that Corsair Hydro cooler work for you?


----------



## IK694

Ha Ha Ha question of the day man, well its a little bit better than the stock intel cooler at stock settings but this weekend im going to get into some overclocking and thats where I hear it really shines, not much fluctuation though from idle and load.

Temps at Stock are:

Core 1 41
Core 2 38
Core 3 38
Core 4 34

After am hour of fall out 3 they only went up like 3 degrees a piece so im pretty happy with it. They came right back down afterward.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IK694*


Ha Ha Ha question of the day man, well its a little bit better than the stock intel cooler at stock settings but this weekend im going to get into some overclocking and thats where I hear it really shines, not much fluctuation though from idle and load.

Temps at Stock are:

Core 1 41
Core 2 38
Core 3 38
Core 4 34

After am hour of fall out 3 they only went up like 3 degrees a piece so im pretty happy with it. They came right back down afterward.


What about load temps with Prime95 Small FFT test? I was at around 55C at stock clocks and HT on with my TRUE. 25C ambient.


----------



## IK694

let me find out havent really benched anything yet besides game


----------



## IK694

after 5 minutes its looking like

core 1 63-64
core 2 60-61
core 3 59-60
core 4 58-59

Also to point out I just have the standard Antec 1200 fan on it right now, benches looked pretty good with 2 fans in a push pull setup, might have to find some screws to get the second fan onto the intercooler.


----------



## IK694

im getting some different readings from the EVGA Eleet tuning utility vs Core temp

59
57
56
55


----------



## nemesi5

@ IK694
6/10, you can do better job hiding those cables, can't you? iirc, the 1200 has some pretty neat cable management









*Re-Rate*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesi5*


CM 690








I am planning to sleeve the cables in a week or two








Any critiques ?


----------



## Conspiracy

wow deff dont have any room to hide my cables so i have them all stuffed in the front of my case where it doesnt block anything or restrict any airflow and whatnot. wish i could get the inside of my case looking like some of yall's


----------



## cs_maan

Couldn't resist







, and I know the IDE drive, I'm swapping it sometime next week for a sata one







.


----------



## Pao

CS Maan,
Looks good and clean....now paint that case!!!

Just got done with mine a couple weeks ago:

































Edit:
One more photo


----------



## nemesi5

@cs_maan

9.5/10 for IDE
9.85/10 with Sata
10/10 if you sleeve your 24Pin

Thats a great megahalem you have









@Pao
easy 10/10









No one has rated mine yet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
CM 690








I am planning to sleeve the cables in a week or two








Any critiques ?


----------



## Afrodisiac

9. That's about exactly the way I have it, and it seems from the results I have seen on this thread and my own experience that it's pretty much the farthest you can go without cutting the case up.


----------



## Pao

Sorry Nemesi5, didn't see yours, I didn't scroll back, this stupid sprint wireless internet keeps me from page hopping a lot









Very clean though, time to break out the plasti-dip?







Does the case have a window out of curiosity?


----------



## Conspiracy

i have all my cables in one spot under my dvd drive cuz nothing really important is happening there and i dont think i can fit them behind the motherboard or anywhere else







i dont think its too bad


----------



## ZHoob2004

Here it is, just did it today (also realized my psu fan has been dead for weeks and my air pressure in my case was all that kept it alive)



















I'm using the nzxt rogue so that's how the psu mounts (I'm doing an experiment to see if fan up/ fan down is better)


----------



## frigger

Quote:

@ nemesi5
7/10
get some zip ties in there mate. they do wonders in making many cables look like no so many

Quote:

@ Conspiracy
considering the case..7.5/10
i'm sure you could do something about the fan cable lying over the top of your gpu lol.

Quote:

ZHoob2004
That's one small case you have there. must be a pain to work with. nonethelesss from what i can see thats a good 8.5/10


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## frigger

Quote:

@ Sgtbash
Wow. thats got to be one of the better 900's ive seen. 9/10


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frigger* 
Wow. thats got to be one of the better 900's ive seen. 9/10

Wow cheers man


----------



## Pao

Had my 900 come with those cable management holes back in the day perhaps I would have kept it.


----------



## VCheeZ

Okie dokie....my first real attempt at stealth cables...









Door fan plug helps too:


----------



## Lige

0/10 Cheez. It needs more work.


----------



## Ramzinho

lol at GHO









10/10 Cheez.. perfectly done


----------



## el gappo

0/10 i can see like 10 wires, bloody awefull and why have you got a dvd case in your case? you like cases?


----------



## nafljhy

lol! nicely done cheez! i say 9/10. -1 cause its on an angle and i can't see the rest of the wires or lack thereof.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Hah, I'm a folder, not a gamer







I'm looking for a GTX275 now. Looking to trade my 260 and a 9800GTX for one, if you know anyone that has a 275!

















get into gaming too








sorry don't know anyone









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


0/10 Cheez. It needs more work.


lol be nice









10/10 cheez


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Okie dokie....my first real attempt at stealth cables...









Door fan plug helps too:









Om nom nom... 10/10


----------



## SS_Patrick

Here is my baby. I basically did what I could without drilling MORE holes.







I will probably bring out the dremel soon.




























Let me what you all think


----------



## cs_maan

8/10, could use some touch up here and there, and it would easily become 10/10.


----------



## richardbb85

8/10


----------



## jbgray

what do ya think?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

9/10 I think thats as far as u can go with that case layout, custom sleeving to get rid of the wire colors would get a 10/10


----------



## snow cakes




----------



## KSIMP88

My old PC:


----------



## oliverw92

snow_cakes: 0/10, you don't have any GPU's in there!


----------



## aaronmonto

snow cakes: You need to have your power supply and components installed. But as is I'd say 5/10. You could clean up those SATA cables a lot.

KSIMP: 4/10


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Sr20kidD

XP Pro x64
coolermaster 690
gigabyte ep45 ud3p
6gigs of tracer 6400 ram
Intel e6850 @ 3.5
MSI/nvidia 8600gts oc
LG x22 speed DVDR
x2 74gb raptors raid 0
and 1 300gb maxtor for backups and what not
Antec 550 ps

need to get sata cables in one color :lol:
Temps are as 32c with load upto 37 or 38 cant cant remember. However, for 60 bux i went back to what I previously had Cooler master hyper 212, with x2 120mm fans, since i was getting 27c at idle and 32-35c at load, sure its louder, but since i have my headphones on most of the time, i dont notice.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
snow_cakes: 0/10, you don't have any GPU's in there!

ahah bastard


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


snow_cakes: 0/10, you don't have any GPU's in there!


He doesn't even have a PSU.


----------



## frigger

were are the updates snowcakes?!?!?!?


----------



## GeforceGTS

New case, well new to me.. pics arn't great D; Ignore the cable ties on the fans btw, still need to get some threaded rod







I need to sleeve the two top fans and get some longer sata cables so I can run them underneath and back up instead of them being visible


----------



## go4life

9.5/10


----------



## oliverw92

9.5, beautiful case the tj07.


----------



## aaronmonto

10/10. It's not the best, but I like it. And I liek yew.


----------



## gtz

Here is my case after some dremel work. I am just glad that their was enough space between my PSU and motherboard that my 24pin connector could fit. I have no idea why asus would put the 24 pin connector in the most awkward place. I think that is the best I can do due to the position of the 24pin connector. My only next step is to buy longer and angled SATA cables and flip my hard drives around.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


Here is my case after some dremel work. I am just glad that their was enough space between my PSU and motherboard that my 24pin connector could fit. I have no idea why asus would put the 24 pin connector in the most awkward place. I think that is the best I can do due to the position of the 24pin connector. My only next step is to buy longer and angled SATA cables and flip my hard drives around.


9/10, I like what you did for the 24pin

Flip your hard drives and enjoy a luscious 10/10


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


ahah bastard










Sweet! You have the same motherboard, same processor, and same amount and model of memory as me! You win!


----------



## azianai

time for me to get a 0/10!


----------



## Shane1244

4.5/10


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ 5/10

Lol I saw the very top of your case and was thinking "that's not so bad" then scrolled down and it 'sploded with cables.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallenan9el* 
^ 5/10

lol i saw the very top of your case and was thinking "that's not so bad" then scrolled down and it 'sploded with cables.










8.5/10.


----------



## mlcollins33

hers what i have so far. i know i need an 8pin extender, but here it is any way









the spaghetti monster left my puter alone but severely attacked my desk


----------



## GigaByte




----------



## Shooter116

i'll be posting mine in a couple of days after I install some more fans and take a new picture!


----------



## Daney

@ collins;
Not bad, 8.5/10.

Run the 8pin EPS cable behind the motherboard if you can (I think it's that cable).


----------



## mlcollins33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


@ collins;
Not bad, 8.5/10.

Run the 8pin EPS cable behind the motherboard if you can (I think it's that cable).


its too short atm :/

but thanks


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlcollins33*


its too short atm :/

but thanks










Time to bust out the soldering iron


----------



## fedex1993

Still working on cable management. What do you think so far?


----------



## oliverw92

7/10 they aren't really 'managed' at the bottom, just directed a bit


----------



## OSDCrusher

Yeah, you just took them all and threw them at the bottom of the case.

EDIT: 500th post, w00t.


----------



## godsgift2dagame

Who is that in your pic, bro? Bing?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Dad just got a new PSU (old one was going out) so I installed it.

Hardest thing this computer does is play youtube videos.


----------



## mind0uT

Here's my attempt.




















































*not so clean*


----------



## Tator Tot

@Kamikazi 8.5/10

@mindOUT 9/10


----------



## Afrodisiac

That's actually very neat bro, 9/10









I just have to comment on the quality of your pics though; amazing







The colors are very vivid and clear. What camera?


----------



## mind0uT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
That's actually very neat bro, 9/10









I just have to comment on the quality of your pics though; amazing







The colors are very vivid and clear. What camera?

Im using a Canon G10


----------



## booby219

here is minie its not bad could use more work

















its better than what it was


----------



## aaronmonto

mindOUT, 9.5/10, mostly because of the picture quality, which is rare to see on "rig shots", but also because you put effort into cramming the cables behind your case without tying them into knots, which is what the art of cable management really is. Right on.

And for booby... I wanna say 5/10? You could at least tie 'em up.
Edit: w/ cable ties (not with knots)


----------



## oliverw92

get rid of the TT watercooling NOW! lol its not great man...


----------



## mind0uT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


mindOUT, 9.5/10, mostly because of the picture quality, which is rare to see on "rig shots", but also because you put effort into cramming the cables behind your case without tying them into knots, which is what the art of cable management really is. Right on.

And for booby... I wanna say 5/10? You could at least tie 'em up.
Edit: w/ cable ties (not with knots)


Thanks for the comment


----------



## gtz

So I had some free time today and decided to flip my hard drives. I also removed me IDE DVD drive and just left my SATA drive.

Here it is


----------



## oliverw92

i woudl give that a 9.5 out of 10! i would like to see the cables at the bottom hidden a bit more and the cables around the top of the gpu tidied a bit more.


----------



## jshay

My first build ever so don't bash on me too much! Tips would help though!







I haven't figured out what else i can really do though


----------



## Kornowski

I'd say 5/10, I've seen a lot worse, but I've also seen better. Looking at the amount of room you have in there, I'd say you've done a pretty good job, man. Maybe you could cut some holes in the MOBO tray, but if you didn't really want to do that. Just try and bunch as many cables as you can together, get them running with the lines of the case, instead of running diagonally across things.









Here's mine;









The bottom 120mm fan gets some air with a little modding


----------



## oliverw92

8/10, dont like the cpu power going across and is it possible to reverse mod the hard drives?


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


8/10, dont like the cpu power going across and is it possible to reverse mod the hard drives?


It might be, It'd be a real tight squeeze. I don't have a dremel either, so I'd have to try and borrow one.


----------



## T D

You can buy 8pin extensions. Get that annoying CPU cable out of sight.
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/prod...oducts_id=1003

Bit expensive so you could try bundling 2 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5199 together, don't know how the pin arrangement would work.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is my best that can do with my case.


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10

Sleeve those wires.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Very clean, 9.5/10









What case is that?


----------



## oliverw92

read the title







antec 900

10/10, thats incredibel for a 900. nice paint job too!


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
read the title








antec 900

10/10, thats incredibel for a 900. nice paint job too!

That's a 900? I could've sworn it was a 1200 with that paint job

That's probably some of the best 900 cable management I've ever seen.


----------



## MXjunk127

Heres my Antec 900, not enough time to paint it so I put the case back together, I need to redo some of the stuff, like redoing the SATA cables from behind the board, the power cords for the video cards, and the stray cable for the DVD drive, but realistically I probably will not get around to doing any of that until I get settled into my new place, so, rate my cables...

Never done this before so I am pretty stoked with the results, I actually cut and re-wired some of the cables to get them to go places...Spent probobly 6-10 hours on working on the case from stock to what it is now.


----------



## MIGhunter




----------



## oliverw92

MXjunk127: thats great! i would say tame the pci-e power cables a bit more

MIGhunter: cmon you can do a bit better than that! 7/10


----------



## Random\/

From this:









To this:









I know it's not perfect but I finally did some cable management, and ah does it feel good!


----------



## freakb18c1

wow +1 for MXjunk127 - 10.0 Clean!

Random V - Not bad i give you 8.3


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

randomV not bad looking, but that silver PSU cable is killing you lol

I need to get my rig up here again dammit. its changed XD


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Very nice MXjunk127! I wish my 900 looked like that! xD

One question though, how do you typically go about turning on your computer? Cause you didn't hook up the case's power and reset buttons.


----------



## MXjunk127

My computers remain on 24/7 and I would rather not have my roomate turn it off for any reason. He is too dumb to unplug it and I disabled the switch in the PSU







.

My board has a power switch and reset button just north of the power cord and east of the ram, if I ever need to reset I will just push those, I also didnt bother connecting the audio or USB, although I did wire for it, would be easy to hook up but I dont need the functionality.


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Certainly saves having to use those ugly cords that are built into the 900


----------



## illidan




----------



## Conspiracy

wow 10/10 looks sick illidan

nice looking computer you got there


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 


















10/10, great job! I can barely see any cables at all.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Wireless PSUs.


----------



## illidan

hehe thanks guys









it's fully sleeved, every cable in case (except molex for hdds)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
hehe thanks guys









it's fully sleeved, every cable in case (except molex for hdds)

Amazing! 10/10


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

@illidan: That's simply amazing. No other word for it. 11/10

Here's my WIP:


----------



## Tech-Boy

Will post picture as soon as I find that camera.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
@illidan: That's simply amazing. No other word for it. 11/10

Here's my WIP:









9.8/10 for the unsleeved cables







.


----------



## elctgames67

Here are updates pics of my centurion 5. I have 8 gb of ram now and i connected my front panel audio. Its hidden very well.








Before:








After:


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
MIGhunter: cmon you can do a bit better than that! 7/10

My problem is the PSU to MB power cable is too short to run it around. I'd sleeve the rest but I'm upgrading the PSU in a few weeks so I didn't wanna do that yet.

I know it isn't "clean" but all of the cables are out of the way so there is plenty of room to blow out the heat.


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
hehe thanks guys









it's fully sleeved, every cable in case (except molex for hdds)

Wow, awesome job =D. Did you do any mods to your case? I have the same one and after hours of work I still couldn't get it right.


----------



## illidan

thanks








here more pictures








http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2826

there were some cuttings, case is powder coated in satin black, window cut on cnc, dvd is hidden under the 5.25 cover and it's open with reset button on case


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
thanks








here more pictures








http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2826

there were some cuttings, case is powder coated in satin black, window cut on cnc, dvd is hidden under the 5.25 cover and it's open with reset button on case

You have a beautiful rig dude 10/10

But can you have a picture with some light inside the case?








I wanna see ALL the beauty in there


----------



## greg8west

Here are some of my pics of my HAF 932 with a custom paint job i did hows the cable management?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greg8west* 
Here are some of my pics of my HAF 932 with a custom paint job i did hows the cable management?

4/10? Looks bad, the points are for effort.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I won't lie, pretty horrible









6/10 at best. Tighten it up.


----------



## greg8west

K due to the terrible feedback i fixed up the cables a bit. Please keep in mind this is my first build ever.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx




----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greg8west* 
K due to the terrible feedback i fixed up the cables a bit. Please keep in mind this is my first build ever.

This is also my first build ever ever. I just looked at cable management pics for an hour online and the day it came I performed all the tricks I saw on forums.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Afrodisiac, what is the point of running 6GB of DDR3? Wouldn't single channel vs. dual channel negate any gains? This is an honest question, I see that you have a 64 bit OS so I suspect there is a method to your madness.

As far as your cable management goes, 9.3/10







Sleeve those cables, all of em!


----------



## illidan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
You have a beautiful rig dude 10/10

But can you have a picture with some light inside the case?








I wanna see ALL the beauty in there









something like this


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian* 
Afrodisiac, what is the point of running 6GB of DDR3? Wouldn't single channel vs. dual channel negate any gains? This is an honest question, I see that you have a 64 bit OS so I suspect there is a method to your madness.

As far as your cable management goes, 9.3/10







Sleeve those cables, all of em!









I think he probably bought one of the triple kits(designed for i7) and didn't realize that he needs another stick to get dual channel action going on AMD systems.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparhawk* 
i think he probably bought one of the triple kits(designed for i7) and didn't realize that he needs another stick to get dual channel action going on amd systems.

+1 :d


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
I think he probably bought one of the triple kits(designed for i7) and didn't realize that he needs another stick to get dual channel action going on AMD systems.

You can run Channel 1 in Dual channel while Channel 2 is in Single Channel.


----------



## GRPace

Here is mine build please rate. I dont know why I never posted here.


----------



## BlankThis

8/10


----------



## Memphis

If the guy before you gets a 8/10 then I'm giving you a 6/10. There appears to be a giant tangle of cables there. Sweet case and all, but not good cable management from what I see.


----------



## repo_man

A new shot of mine, got a new GPU cooler installed. The Accelero 280, it's SO quiet and much cooler than the stock cooler.


----------



## aaronmonto

9/10 for using the back of your case to hide cables. That's not what real cable magicians do.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


9/10 for using the back of your case to hide cables. That's not what real cable magicians do.










That's the whole point. Doing everything you can to hide your cables


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


9/10 for using the back of your case to hide cables. That's not what real cable magicians do.


What do they do then









You have to use the back of the case you can't just make wireless electricity.


----------



## repo_man




----------



## KingMaddog

First time doing this.


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10, not bad, tighten up and group the wires.


----------



## KingMaddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRPace*


Here is mine build please rate. I dont know why I never posted here.





























I like the way you painted the inside of that Tempest


----------



## GRPace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


I like the way you painted the inside of that Tempest


Thank you!


----------



## oliverw92

Ignore the guy who have you an 8, i give you a 9.5?


----------



## hapgil121

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingmaddog* 
first time doing this.

nice 9/10

here is mine

Antec 900


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hapgil121*


nice 9/10

here is mine

Antec 900


9/10

Flip your hard drive, that'd make it look a little better.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hapgil121*


nice 9/10

here is mine

antec 900


8/10


----------



## da tick 07




----------



## da tick 07

please rate mine


----------



## Afrodisiac

9, that's really clean.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
please rate mine

lol, 16 min ago, you gotta give ppl time to post.

Management, i.e. keeping them out of the airflow is decent.
Style, i.e. wrapping them is kinda bad.

Strive for something like this


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
lol, 16 min ago, you gotta give ppl time to post.

Management, i.e. keeping them out of the airflow is decent.
Style, i.e. wrapping them is kinda bad.

Strive for something like this









Wow, that looks awesome. But the darkness inside the tower may be hiding stuff.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
please rate mine

7/10 as far as gettting th cables out of the way you did good but there is no style. Paint the case or do something to make it stand out and make me want to


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


Wow, that looks awesome. But the darkness inside the tower may be hiding stuff.










Here's his post so you can see the other shot. He's hiding most cables behind the MB.


----------



## frigger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Here's his post so you can see the other shot. He's hiding most cables behind the MB.


I can't stress enough how unbelievably hot that PC is.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frigger*


I can't stress enough how unbelievably hot that PC is.


You could start by humping your monitor.


----------



## illidan

lol









here some more photos of upper case, and above that post there are some more photos of the case


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


lol









here some more photos of upper case, and above that post there are some more photos of the case


Still amazed illidan!









Here is some pics of my sig rig in it's new home!


























Lots more pics in my build log in my sig!


----------



## Memphis

At first glance it appears to be a cluster of cables, but upon review of the build log it shows that you my sir, get an *11/10*.


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Here's his post so you can see the other shot. He's hiding most cables behind the MB.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


lol









here some more photos of upper case, and above that post there are some more photos of the case


Ok.

Officially Jizzed my Pants.


----------



## Asmola

Needs little cleaning but what the hell, its antec 300!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Needs little cleaning but what the hell, its antec 300!










Seriously? I can see every cable in there.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Needs little cleaning but what the hell, its antec 300!


















-1/10 because I don't like anything about that picture.


----------



## cs_maan

Finally got rid of the IDE drive







.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Finally got rid of the IDE drive







.











Looks nice it's how I would do it! 9/10


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Finally got rid of the IDE drive







.


8/10 but i'm tough. Needs something for the







factor for a 10/10


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
8/10 but i'm tough. Needs something for the







factor for a 10/10

Soon........very soon


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
-1/10 because I don't like anything about that picture.

Thanks, and rep+!


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greg8west* 
K due to the terrible feedback i fixed up the cables a bit. Please keep in mind this is my first build ever.

So, because this is your first build, you don't know how to put wires in holes?

Sorry, you're going to have bigger troubles later in life.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
So, because this is your first build, you don't know how to put wires in holes?

Sorry, you're going to have bigger troubles later in life.

I think he was just more excited to put it together to see if it works.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Memphis*


At first glance it appears to be a cluster of cables, but upon review of the build log it shows that you my sir, get an *11/10*.


Thanks Memphis! I didn't want to tie up the thread with every pic so put those 3 hoping people would check out the build log like you did, thanks!


----------



## bootscamp

The inside of my oldschool build.
















The outside of my oldschool build.









Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Tator Tot

9.9/10


----------



## bootscamp

What would be the .1 left?


----------



## Tator Tot

Sleeve the cables, and paint it black.


----------



## bootscamp

Maybe one day, just not now. Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice images on here.


----------



## Touge180SX

Damn good bootscamp!


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Best I can do until I stop being lazy and actually drill some holes. That, or get a new case. Either way, I need to work on it. Anyone have some recommendations on good sleeves?


----------



## frigger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Best I can do until I stop being lazy and actually drill some holes. That, or get a new case. Either way, I need to work on it. Anyone have some recommendations on good sleeves?

atleast change that one zip tie in the middle to black


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Best I can do until I stop being lazy and actually drill some holes. That, or get a new case. Either way, I need to work on it. Anyone have some recommendations on good sleeves?

Best sleeving is mdpc-x:
MDPC Sleeving

If that is too expensive, go for some techflex:
Techflex Sleeving


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Best sleeving is mdpc-x:
MDPC Sleeving

If that is too expensive, go for some techflex:
Techflex Sleeving


Man that MDPC stuff looks sexy, I HAF to pick up some for my case







after I paint it.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Best sleeving is mdpc-x:
MDPC Sleeving

If that is too expensive, go for some techflex:
Techflex Sleeving


$65 shipped for the MDPC sleeve-kit. Not bad at all.


----------



## illidan

and there is no better sleeve than mdpc-x


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Man that MDPC stuff looks sexy, I HAF to pick up some for my case







after I paint it.


Yeah it does! I sleeved with some Techflex and it looks good but its really see-thru.

*Techflex Sleeving on my new Custom DD Water Box Plus Build:*









Unfortunately they are sold out right now but I'll be redoing it with MDPC when they have it available!


----------



## Touge180SX

murderMod is the US distributor for the MDPC-X sleeving:

MDPC-X Sleeving Kits @ murderMod.com


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Yeah it does! I sleeved with some Techflex and it looks good but its really see-thru.


can't see through mdpc-x


----------



## Touge180SX

Yeah, that stuff is beautiful!


----------



## oliverw92

Even if you use a flash?


----------



## illidan

if there is one cable in sleeve u can't see through. if you put three (black, red and yellow) then you can if you use flash

here with flash


----------



## go4life

illidan, 10/10









solid job!


----------



## Xeroni

Tried to do some cable management. Looks a little cleaner than before, but there's only so much I can do with five hard drives and a non-modular PSU.


----------



## Ramzinho

the antec 300 is not that good for your needs. you need a full tower man.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeroni* 
Tried to do some cable management. Looks a little cleaner than before, but there's only so much I can do with five hard drives and a non-modular PSU.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...e-img_0978.jpg

6.8/10 You could do a little better.


Take mine for example, you should try flipping your HDD's around, you'll need right angle connectors for that just to note.

Also, use that space by the HDD cage more, it's there for a reason.


----------



## Xeroni

I've tried flipping my hard drives around a few months back, but they ended up drooping way to my for my comfort, especially when transporting it to a LAN or moving it around. All my extra cables are stuffed in the area behind the cage, they are just way to long for the case. I should just get a 1200 or something, that way I'll stop wining.







Thanks anyway.

Edit: Actually, it looks like you have the hard drives all the way in. Did you have to remove the fans in front to do that or was the 90* angle connectors enough?


----------



## Kyle659

Just finished upgrading my rig. Hows it look?


----------



## Tator Tot

9/10 why don't you run the PCIe cables to the right instead of below.

As for what to do, sleeve your cables, paint the inside, and get some rubber gromet to hide the holes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeroni* 
Edit: Actually, it looks like you have the hard drives all the way in. Did you have to remove the fans in front to do that or was the 90* angle connectors enough?

My PSU connectors & SATA cables are right angle. So that did it just fine. A neat tuck of the excess PSU wires, and some zip ties to put the SATA cables together keeps it all nice and tidy with the fans running over them.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


can't see through mdpc-x




























Lele bato komsija, pa gde ti nabavljas te stvarcice







... Di si uzeo sleeve?


----------



## oliverw92

in english now?


----------



## MIGhunter

is there a way to sleeve stuff without ripping the cables out and re-soldering them?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
is there a way to sleeve stuff without ripping the cables out and re-soldering them?

Some sleeving is very flexible, so you can slide it over the connectors and put heatshrink on it, but it still just won't look as good.

The best way to have a PC to to wrangle up all her bits, get down and dirty with it, busting out every tool you've got, and then picking up a few more talents along the way, because at the end of the day, she'll look more purdy than before, and you'll have learned a thing or two.


----------



## I_dalder_I

http://img198.imageshack.us/i/dscn0364j.jpg/

Pro for un-modded antec 300


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I* 
http://img198.imageshack.us/i/dscn0364j.jpg/

Pro for un-modded antec 300









Doesn't load.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Does for me







hold up


----------



## oliverw92

Loads for me. I wouldn't say it's 'pro', i've seen better for a 300, but its good!


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, just loaded for me.

Either way, I'd give it a 7/10


----------



## Afrodisiac

Antec 300s are usually terribly cramped so I'd give yours an 8 for effort. It also does look pretty damn good.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Whoot 7's and 8's are nice, i expected around a 7. I wish i could mod some holes into it and had a molular power supply. It would look very clean.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


I wish i could mod some holes into it and had a molular power supply.


You know this is like the only place I see ppl that actually like Modular PSUs.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


You know this is like the only place I see ppl that actually like Modular PSUs.










, what's not to like about modular PSU's?


----------



## illidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Lele bato komsija, pa gde ti nabavljas te stvarcice







... Di si uzeo sleeve?


hehehe







u Nemackoj, preko prijatelja pa je poslato u Srbiju autobusom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


in english now?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Wow neighbor, how do you get does stuff







... Where did you buy sleeve?


in Germany, friend bought it there, and send me to Serbia via bus


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*









, what's not to like about modular PSU's?










Some people say that modular cables get less of an electrical current because they're not hardwired directly into the psu.

Or something.


----------



## Kamikaze127

What you're about to witness is the transformation of an HP.

From this:









To this:


----------



## charles_h

Hey guys,

Here's a recent customer build.


----------



## illidan

charles don't do that


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charles_h* 
Hey guys,

Here's a recent customer build.




































gorgeous. that was on milliondollarpc, right?

also, whats the USB hub for?


----------



## illidan

for this


----------



## Cehashy

i tried to hide the cables as best as i could.

i still need to do the following

1. sleeve all the cables (Black ofc)
2. get longer sata cables (i don`t like the cdrom sata showing there, i want to hide it under)
3. remove the sticker of the PSU and give it a nice finish
4. maybe make a custom sticker for the CPU cooler, or get another cooler ... donno yet
5. get black zip ties for the PSU cables that are visible
6. maybe reroute the front fan cables not to show up (don`t like the two black and red cables to show up)










w8ing advice and ratings, thanks


----------



## charles_h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
charles don't do that









Hey Illidan.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
gorgeous. that was on milliondollarpc, right?

also, whats the USB hub for?

Cheers.









As illidan points out, it's for the 3 internal PLED displays and the Aquaero.

Because of the massive volume of wiring in this machine, the hub was used to help reduce cable clutter. Rather than running 5 wires to the USB mobo headers, only one was needed.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charles_h* 
Hey Illidan.









Cheers.









As illidan points out, it's for the 3 internal PLED displays and the Aquaero.

Because of the massive volume of wiring in this machine, the hub was used to help reduce cable clutter. Rather than running 5 wires to the USB mobo headers, only one was needed.

I love how on the site there isn't a single full-frame centered pic of the case in its entirety.







all angle shots and crap. Does look immeasurably sick tho.









EDIT: in the mod section of the site there are some better pics, but still not exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
I love how on the site there isn't a single full-frame centered pic of the case in its entirety.







all angle shots and crap. Does look immeasurably sick tho.









This is true, I want to see a fully centered pic of the case in its entirety.


----------



## charles_h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
I love how on the site there isn't a single full-frame centered pic of the case in its entirety.







all angle shots and crap. Does look immeasurably sick tho.









EDIT: in the mod section of the site there are some better pics, but still not exactly what I wanted to see.

hehe, so you noticed that eh.









Seriously, I just figured people have seen enough straight on centered shots of murderbox builds. I mean, since they're all built in TJ07s and have had the exterior extensively photographed, I figured i'd try to focus on what makes this machine different from the others we've produced - ie the innards.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charles_h* 
hehe, so you noticed that eh.









Seriously, I just figured people have seen enough straight on centered shots of murderbox builds. I mean, since they're all built in TJ07s and have had the exterior extensively photographed, I figured i'd try to focus on what makes this machine different from the others we've produced - ie the innards.









Charles, as usual, your builds freakin' amaze me! I need some MDPC-X sleeving for my sig build, that Techflex stuff I used is driving me nuts!









Charles, where else can I get some in the US besides murderMod as they are sold out of the sociopack and I don't need the psychopack's worth!

Oh yeah, +rep for every build of yours I have had the privlige of seeing!


----------



## XxG3nexX

Talk about a hard act to follow.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

I finally got a camera and here is my rig as it stands now, ignore the small speaker wire in front, im still setting up my speakers and the speaker is on top of my case.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
I finally got a camera and here is my rig as it stands now, ignore the small speaker wire in front, im still setting up my speakers and the speaker is on top of my case.










looks like a POS









9/10, cant see much tho, piccha is too dark.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Here we go, i got a better pic with my lights on, i forgot to turn them on LOL damn, i have to dust the thing lol

for anyone wondering why i have only 2 sticks of ram, i blew one up taking it to 2ghz at 1.72v.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

K now, 9.314159265/10 for u G.F.Killaaa

That yellow on the second card is killing those points




























Sharpie marker FTW


----------



## Savvas M

well this is going to be my build for a while now, no more upgrades except a new dvd drive to get rid of the ide cable;p
and yeah i know didnt have too much time to get a steady photo;p
any reccomendations appreciated


----------



## oliverw92

I can't see anything


----------



## Savvas M

did you check the original size? 
here is one more if it is no good tell me so i will go get a proffesional one;p
clicky


----------



## Cehashy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cehashy* 
i tried to hide the cables as best as i could.

i still need to do the following

1. sleeve all the cables (Black ofc)
2. get longer sata cables (i don`t like the cdrom sata showing there, i want to hide it under)
3. remove the sticker of the PSU and give it a nice finish
4. maybe make a custom sticker for the CPU cooler, or get another cooler ... donno yet
5. get black zip ties for the PSU cables that are visible
6. maybe reroute the front fan cables not to show up (don`t like the two black and red cables to show up)










w8ing advice and ratings, thanks

any suggestions ?
sry for beeing annoing


----------



## T D

Not really, it's pretty much perfect. Maybe push the sleeving up on the GPU power cables and reheat the heatshrink. Or grab a Sharpie.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

GPU power wires, memory cooler wires near the header, and the red and black wires near there as well. Fix those and it will be perfect.


----------



## Savvas M

rating and reccomendations for me please;p


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


rating and reccomendations for me please;p


6/10, you need to organize those cables with some zip ties man, and tuck everything neatly out of sight.


----------



## reaper~

Here's mine.. Hope it isn't too bad for a rookie.


----------



## oliverw92

9/10, sleeve the pci-E cable! Nice rig!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


9/10, sleeve the pci-E cable! Nice rig!


Thanks! and yeah, I still have to learn how to sleeve the cables.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

darn, i like a lot of cases over here








nice jobs done with the cable management!!

here is my pc:




























i dont have any pictures from the inside where my pc is totaly finished, cause i had to do some little things after those pics. Soon i wil make some nice better pics and post them in my worklog,

grtz bassie


----------



## eclipseaudio4

It's not done yet but here we go.


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


It's not done yet but here we go.


8/10 looks fairly clean for a bench.

Put a fan filter on that Yate Loon, or even better, get a Scythe S-flex, San Ace, Delta or Panaflo and put a filter on it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


8/10 looks fairly clean for a bench.

Put a fan filter on that Yate Loon, or even better, get a Scythe S-flex, San Ace, Delta or Panaflo and put a filter on it.


I have some better fans coming tomorrow hence why it's not done yet. That 120 is really crap, well I shouldn't say that it's got me @ 4.0 ATM


----------



## Shield

@ charles_h

What USB hub is that? Very subtle and sleek, love it!

S.


----------



## XxG3nexX

By xxg3nexx, shot with DSC-T77 at 2009-08-20









By xxg3nexx, shot with DSC-T77 at 2009-08-20









By xxg3nexx, shot with DSC-T77 at 2009-08-20









By xxg3nexx at 2009-08-20


----------



## OSDCrusher

9/10


----------



## miloshs

Very nice, but is there really a need for uploading a 10mpix photo in the forums? 1280x1024 is quite enough...

Better make it 1280x1024 and *not blurry* than 2736x3648 and blurry...

Otherwise, a very nice clean rig. 8/10


----------



## freakb18c1

Ouch


----------



## freakb18c1

@ XxG3nexX 10/10 MINT JOB


----------



## XxG3nexX

9/10, 8/10, 10/10 Me Likey


----------



## frigger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


pics


nice job 9/10
but that tube going form the cpu to the north bridge looks like its gonna kink
any second now


----------



## Spritanium

First build, first try at cable management. I tried flipping the hard drive, but it didn't work very well.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


First build, first try at cable management. I tried flipping the hard drive, but it didn't work very well.


 Not bad 6/10 there's a lot to be done.

hey I've got one of the 80mm fans. They are great!


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Not bad 6/10 there's a lot to be done.

hey I've got one of the 80mm fans. They are great!

You mean the tricool? It's 92mm. I'm really surprised it fit there.

There's no room behind my mobo tray for cables, so I don't think the cable management's getting any better anytime soon.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
You mean the tricool? It's 92mm. I'm really surprised it fit there.

There's no room behind my mobo tray for cables, so I don't think the cable management's getting any better anytime soon.

The management is good hence 7/10(what I should have said) but everything would need to be sleeved and other







factors for a 10/10

Thought It was a Masscool 80mm guess I was wrong


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
The management is good hence 7/10(what I should have said) but everything would need to be sleeved and other







factors for a 10/10

Thought It was a Masscool 80mm guess I was wrong









Eh, I don't care enough about cable management to sleeve everything. It doesn't prevent airflow at all the way it is.

Thanks for the 7/10, didn't think I'd get that high


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 









First build, first try at cable management. I tried flipping the hard drive, but it didn't work very well.

Pretty good, I'd agree with the 7/10! Get rid of the stock heatsink though!


----------



## BradleyW

Yep, stock heatsink sucks when overclocking hehe....


----------



## Ziox

Heres some larger pics


----------



## Ramzinho

8.5/10 for the small pictures. but i think that's a 9.5/10


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Pretty good, I'd agree with the 7/10! Get rid of the stock heatsink though!










A 4850 is higher on my priority list than a new heatsink


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


A 4850 is higher on my priority list than a new heatsink










Haha, that would be a good decision. Heatsinks are so cheap nowadays though. Get both!


----------



## mind0uT

I finally got rid of my old DVD drive (ide)


----------



## aaronmonto

Another 10/10 for you, mindout.
Don't care if it isn't perfect; it's still better than mine







.


----------



## Masherbrum

This HAS to be one of the worst cases for Cable Management (Aspire/Apevia X-Cruiser), but this is the best I can do. By month's end, I should be getting an NZXT Tempest.










The support bar forces all wires South of it. I've bent, cut the rear HD area to accomodate all extra wires.

Regardless, I cannot wait for the NZXT Tempest. Cheers all!


----------



## Crooksy




----------



## charles_h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Charles, as usual, your builds freakin' amaze me! I need some MDPC-X sleeving for my sig build, that Techflex stuff I used is driving me nuts!









Charles, where else can I get some in the US besides murderMod as they are sold out of the sociopack and I don't need the psychopack's worth!

Oh yeah, +rep for every build of yours I have had the privlige of seeing!


Cheers Touge180SX; thanks for the +rep Mate.









Oh - the sociopacks should be back in stock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shield*


@ charles_h

What USB hub is that? Very subtle and sleek, love it!

S.


Cheers Shield!









USB hub

The hub was selected for its size. The original finish was too shiny so it was covered in matte self-adhesive vinyl.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


8/10 but i'm tough. Needs something for the







factor for a 10/10


Here's some new stuff







.


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masherbrum*


This HAS to be one of the worst cases for Cable Management (Aspire/Apevia X-Cruiser), but this is the best I can do. By month's end, I should be getting an NZXT Tempest.


My server's in a pretty similar situation. But it's a mATX case as well... I have literally NOWHERE to stuff the excess PSU cables. 8/10 for effort


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masherbrum*


This HAS to be one of the worst cases for Cable Management (Aspire/Apevia X-Cruiser), but this is the best I can do. By month's end, I should be getting an NZXT Tempest.










The support bar forces all wires South of it. I've bent, cut the rear HD area to accomodate all extra wires.

Regardless, I cannot wait for the NZXT Tempest. Cheers all!


That isn't too bad.. trust me, I've seen worse. lol At least it looks like you put some effort into it. 7/10


----------



## Kyoshige

What do you guys think?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Here's some new stuff







.



















factor is there now for sure! 9.5/10 easy!


----------



## aaronmonto

Nobody wants to rate mine?








6/10 for Masterbrum, 7/10 for Crooksy, 7.5/10 for cs_maan, and 8.5/10 for Kyoshige







.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


nobody wants to rate mine?










6.5/10


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Nobody wants to rate mine?








6/10 for Masterbrum, 7/10 for Crooksy, 7.5/10 for cs_maan, and 8.5/10 for Kyoshige







.


7/10, needs some zip ties.

Woah 7.5/10, that's the lowest I've ever gotten, how come?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Another 10/10 for you, mindout.
Don't care if it isn't perfect; it's still better than mine







.










I'd give you a 7/10. It's not to bad at all you still have great airflow


----------



## scottath

csman: how come the gfx card lights up?
did you mod an LED into it or something?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


csman: how come the gfx card lights up?
did you mod an LED into it or something?


Red plastic shroud + UV tube... well you saw the results.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


csman: how come the gfx card lights up?
did you mod an LED into it or something?


Nope, that's just how it is







, it was a pleasant surprise when I first got the lights.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charles_h*


Cheers Touge180SX; thanks for the +rep Mate.









Oh - the sociopacks should be back in stock.


No problem Charles! And yes, you are right, they are back in stock. I already have one in the mail! Gotta love the MDPC auto-notify feature!!







Thanks again Charles.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


7/10, needs some zip ties.

Woah 7.5/10, that's the lowest I've ever gotten, how come?


Because I see little wires, the cables look loose (like they might be loose behind the back panel), and I can't see the entire case (not enough angle, pretty dark). I was actually just bulk-rating so nobody would feel left out, so on second thought, 8.25/10.


----------



## scottath

its a bad pic - bbut a new stock case with no mods and a 2 minute job - hows it look?
PS - the bottom section is rather dark....










Remember - as yet there is no mods at all.....and the 8pin is too short to go around the back (and there is no hole there anyhow)


----------



## aaronmonto

First build (lol):








7/10 for the previous. Could be better, could be worse.


----------



## Gunfire

Let me get this right, in your sig you say you hate AMD but yet your running a PhII 945?

BTW take your side panel off


----------



## Axxess+

Ich. I don't want to post them here, as I'll probably get murdered for my cable management, but since my PSU is not modular, I have a kinda sorta good excuse.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Let me get this right, in your sig you say you hate AMD but yet your running a PhII 945?

BTW take your side panel off










It's my first build... it had an E8400 and is no longer with us.
And yeah; I hate AMD. It's cheap, though, and while I wish I didn't get a Phenom II for the second time in a row, the rig below cost me less than $600.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
First build (lol):








7/10 for the previous. Could be better, could be worse.

Sorry bro, but it doesn't look like you put any effort into cable management









Get a pack of zipties for about a buck and go to town on that mother****er.


----------



## scottath

anyone else want to rate my lian li from above (i will not quote the pic - because i hate everyone that does it....)


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


anyone else want to rate my lian li from above (i will not quote the pic - because i hate everyone that does it....)


I'd give it a bout 7/10. Like you said, ya know it can be a lot better once ya put more effort _(and/or modding)_ to it.









Update on mine since the new mount.









This is BEFORE:










and *NOW*: _(Don't mind the side fan cable, it doesn't show when closed)_


----------



## Takkei

9/10









Sleeve cables, and then paint it black! Really nice.


----------



## oliverw92

Nightz2k: Nice work! Hide that silver cable, reverse-mod your hard drives, sleeve everything perfectly, and then spray your case. 9/10 at the moment


----------



## lkegley9

Wouldn't you want to do that in reverse order? I mean, in order to paint your case, you have to take everything out in the first place. Just saying..

But yeah Nightz2k it looks like a very nice job you did. Despite the lack of all the higher end cable management, it still looks better than mine. And I did drill a few holes. XD Nice job.


----------



## Nightz2k

Yah, I wanna paint it black inside, just hate to do all that again and closing the other side panel, had to force it a little. lol It worked though! As for the little silver cable, it's hidden when I close it.







I might put it in another spot, I just forgot about it at first while managing.







Forget sleeving, too much work, I can deal with what I got right now.









Thanks for the compliments! Means alot. I wouldn't have ever thought of using a Dremel on it and making as clean as it is before coming to OCN. Learned a lot here.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


I hate AMD. It's cheap, though, and while I wish I didn't get a Phenom II for the second time in a row.


Good man
















rate my new setup, just the top part







not so much the bottom


----------



## el gappo

wow 88EVGAFTW that is super stealthy i can barly see those gpu's very very nice 10/10 for you despite the front panel conectors







wrap some black insulator tape aroud them an none will be the wiser


----------



## =JLumbs=

This is my first build whut u guys think???
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=8875
http://www.overclock.net/http://www....pictureid=8876
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=8881


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Good man
















rate my new setup, just the top part







not so much the bottom


88EVGA, I love that new case bro! When did you get it?

10/10!! The only suggestion I have is to move the PCI-E cables further up to run behind the mobo tray, closer to the top!

Great work!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


88EVGA, I love that new case bro! When did you get it?

10/10!! The only suggestion I have is to move the PCI-E cables further up to run behind the mobo tray, closer to the top!

Great work!










Got it last week on Tuesday, It's hard to move the PCI E further up, they aren't that long on the PSU and being upside down, makes the trip farther up to the PCI E cards, I really need to go get a longer sata cable, I have 1 3 ft cable but need 1 more so I can get rid of those red sata cables behind the pump.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


wow 88EVGAFTW that is super stealthy i can barly see those gpu's very very nice 10/10 for you despite the front panel conectors







wrap some black insulator tape aroud them an none will be the wiser


Thanks, I've been kinda slacking, im looking for 1 more long sta cable in black so I can hide them and not have them by the pump


----------



## skkhai




----------



## oliverw92

88EVGAFTW: It took me ages to find your top GPU lol i was like 'why is he WCing his USB headers...' HAH! 9/10 from me for you, nice job

9.5/10 for skkhai! Great job!


----------



## scottath

Made some holes.....


















Bad pics - bad lighting in my room at night.....

Got all the sata, front panel and PCI-E power cables all underneath and through the motherboard/motherboard tray.

8 pin is under the cards atm as there is no hole at the top of the case (and it wont reach either....)
Sata cable for the DVD drive is about 1cm too short to go under the drive and around the other way....soooo annoying

Oh well - its MUCH better now.....(i think)

What is it worth now?

EDIT: - the 24pin cable MUST go on that side without taking off the heatshrink - as there is only about 3mm behind the motherboard tray - it WILL NOT go behind it - so i made it as straight as possible.....
Since the pic i have coloured all the cable ties black to fit in....


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Made some holes.....

Bad pics - bad lighting in my room at night.....

Got all the sata, front panel and PCI-E power cables all underneath and through the motherboard/motherboard tray.

8 pin is under the cards atm as there is no hole at the top of the case (and it wont reach either....)
Sata cable for the DVD drive is about 1cm too short to go under the drive and around the other way....soooo annoying

Oh well - its MUCH better now.....(i think)

What is it worth now?

EDIT: - the 24pin cable MUST go on that side without taking off the heatshrink - as there is only about 3mm behind the motherboard tray - it WILL NOT go behind it - so i made it as straight as possible.....
Since the pic i have coloured all the cable ties black to fit in....


Good work scottath! I'll give you a 7.5-8, great improvement! Only thing that could make it better is painting the inside of the case and sleeving those cables!


----------



## scottath

painting is next - will happen between now nad november......

I'll get a better pic with better lighting in a sec.....


----------



## Goobers

XD between now and november, not in too much of a rush


----------



## scottath

nope - got the HSC in there also - so that has proiorty ( HSC = end of school exams for those who dont know)

Better pic is here:
Over exposed with the ram lights - but much better than before....

I seem to be chasing your posts Goobers....


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



I seem to be chasing your posts Goobers....


tag your it


----------



## scottath

hmm.....lol

now rate my system.....your the one complaining about the photo.....


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


hmm.....lol

now rate my system.....your the one complaining about the photo.....


9.8/10, because you can do a little better on the yellow SATA cable! So close!


----------



## scottath

not with that cable i cannot - need to replace it with one that is a minimum of 1cm longer lol......
Then i can.....


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


not with that cable i cannot - need to replace it with one that is a minimum of 1cm longer lol......
Then i can.....


Ahh, lol. That would cause a problem! Nice cable management, still


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Not the best
I might have another try


----------



## scottath

not too bad - 6.7/10 - can see heaps of cables but they are all neat and *sort of * out of the way


----------



## I_dalder_I

'

all those back wires are flat across, best i can do with non modded antec 300


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


not too bad - 6.7/10 - can see heaps of cables but they are all neat and *sort of * out of the way


Thanks
I will try again later


----------



## KusH

AhHH Crappy PIC!!!! Sorry for the pic I'll take another 1 later today.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 

AhHH Crappy PIC!!!! Sorry for the pic I'll take another 1 later today.

lol.

6/10 - Updated the score based on your new pics!


----------



## scottath

well look at the size of the case and the amount of hardware !!!
How is it not overflowing.....

Nice work - but better pic before i rate it


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
AhHH Crappy PIC!!!! Sorry for the pic I'll take another 1 later today.

You have a separate psu for your video card?


----------



## curb

Thats an insane setup kush. Can't wait to see the other picture


----------



## Gunfire

That Mugen is enormous!


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
You have a separate psu for your video card?


Yes I do its powering my bottom 2 gpu's

I'll have a more high def pic here after I get off work.

Maybe now once I post this updated pic people will stop telling me to buy a sound card because its impossible for me to fit it lol


----------



## Spritanium

Does anyone else want to rate mine?










This psu is only temporary (lolapevia) so I didn't ziptie any of the psu cables down.


----------



## aaronmonto

Yum, that UD3R looks perty. 8/20.


----------



## KusH

Ok finally got some decent quality pics taken.

Now I know there is things that I can do to improve, but I'm really not gonna do anything anytime soon thats for sure.

So rate it up









Edit: Wow just noticed that on the last pic that the fan looks stopped, I took that while it was running lol.


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Ok finally got some decent quality pics taken.

Now I know there is things that I can do to improve, but I'm really not gonna do anything anytime soon thats for sure.

So rate it up









Edit: Wow just noticed that on the last pic that the fan looks stopped, I took that while it was running lol.

6/10 I'd say. You can do quite a bit more still.


----------



## scottath

id probably agree with that - but it looks like that will be hard to improve on.....small case + 2 PSU + excessive stuff !!!! lol


----------



## KusH

lol its a full tower, just its not that wide or long unfortunately, and I had alot better management w/o the gpu psu thats what kills it the most, and I cant run any more cables back behind the mobo tray because of the 6 sataports that are in the way ;-P


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Scottath, we got the same case but yours is basically flipped to the other side.

Oliverw92, yeah I just looked at the pic again and the top GPU is almost invisible, the first one is kinda visible also


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


lol its a full tower, just its not that wide or long unfortunately, and I had alot better management w/o the gpu psu thats what kills it the most, and I cant run any more cables back behind the mobo tray because of the 6 sataports that are in the way ;-P


Shouldn't your HX750 be able to handle those GTX's?

I'd say at most you are pulling 600watts out of your setup.

But probably more like 560watts.

And last I checked, the HX750 has enough connections + 12v power. You'd just need to use some molex to PCIe converters.


----------



## scottath

yeah - the 750 should supply that lot easily.....
My 620 (did) run a pair of 3870s and now a pair of 4870s... though one of the 4870s recently died.....

Im guessing that the 750 is a very new addition and it was easier to run the extra PSU.....

EDIT: 88EVGAFTW - they are similar - but you have more room in the bottom section and i have some more room at the top.....
Do you have a pic of the back? - interested in where your 8pin cable goes.....


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


yum, that ud3r looks perty. 8/20.


20? :|


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


20? :|


Er, that was meant to be a 10. 8/10... lolol.
Oh, and awesome stuff, Kush! I can't even believe how much hardware is stuffed in there. That's a rig to be proud of.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Er, that was meant to be a 10. 8/10... lolol.
Oh, and awesome stuff, Kush! I can't even believe how much hardware is stuffed in there. That's a rig to be proud of.


Alright, cool. 8/10 is a lot better than 8/20.


----------



## stingerjg

This is in my Silverstone HTPC case. ATX mobo, optical drive, 4 hard drives, gpu and psu all crammed in a smalish case. I think i did a pretty decent job of cable management. What do you think?


----------



## Spritanium

Hmm...6.5/10. It looks really cramped, and that sata cable doesn't appeal to me very much.


----------



## stingerjg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
Hmm...6.5/10. It looks really cramped, and that sata cable doesn't appeal to me very much.

you have the pics, where would you hide them at?


----------



## B-roca

BLAH!!!! Those curly sata cables make me wanna vomit!!!!!


----------



## boebi

I don't have my CPU yet, but that doesn't mean I can't do cable management!










The cables from my soundcard to my frontbay are pretty much killers, together with the PCI-E power cables









Else I think I've done a great job









Once you rated I'll post a picture of the back, I don't want that to influence my scores


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stingerjg*


you have the pics, where would you hide them at?


I'd try stuffing the 24-pin to the right and flipping the hard drives.


----------



## Axxess+

Here's mine. I know it's horrible, but I'm lazy and I don't like the idea of unplugging EVERYTHING to rearrange it.
My PSU is not modular, so it's a bit hard.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*










Here's mine. I know it's horrible, but I'm lazy and I don't like the idea of unplugging EVERYTHING to rearrange it.
My PSU is not modular, so it's a bit hard.


5/10









If you're bored one day, you can do a lot better. The CM690 has pretty good cable management features iirc


----------



## Axxess+

I'll probably pay someone to do it. I'm that lazy, when it comes to cable management. lol
So if anyone is interested...!


----------



## KusH

It only takes about an hour, and with ur setup it prolly would take less time then that.


----------



## snow cakes

pain in the a$$ to hide that 24 pin


----------



## Spritanium

Cleaned it up a bit, but I had to take the picture with my phone, hence the crappiness.

Oh, I rounded the ide cable too. I used this flexible plastic tubing stuff because it was way cheaper than real sleeving. It actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## KC_Flip

@snow cakes. From what I can see 5/10. A lot of work left to do with that.

@Spritanium. 9/10 That fan cable that runs right out in the open is really the only that's keeping it from a 10.

Got my fileserver up and running.

















And I can't remember if I posted pics of my Nevermore mod.


----------



## scottath

both look pretty good mate.....

Suggestion - in the top case - move the top HDD to the bottom of that rack - jujst to put it infront of the fan to keep it cool also....

Top case = 8/10
bottom case = 95./10


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


both look pretty good mate.....
Top case = 8/10
bottom case = 95./10


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Suggestion - in the top case - move the top HDD to the bottom of that rack - jujst to put it infront of the fan to keep it cool also....


I'm eventually going to get more hard drives for the server, so I don't think I'll move the top one down, but I probably should put a fan on top of it for some more direct cooling. I have some 70mm's I can probably rig up somehow. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KC_Flip*


@Spritanium. 9/10 That fan cable that runs right out in the open is really the only that's keeping it from a 10.


Whoooa, thanks a lot man

You mean the fan that's screwed onto the expansion slot area? Yeah, there's not much I can do about that cable unless I extend it


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Sorry for posting again, but I updated this last night, looks much cleaner and better now, i think


----------



## scottath

i still see a mass of cables !!! lol

but having this case (similar) i know that most cables will not reach at all

so nice work - 8/10 - cause i can see heaps


----------



## cs_maan

88EVGAFTW

10/10, looks great, cables are visible but are sleeved so its ok


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I will post mine when my 690 appears at my door step.


----------



## deafboy

Redone...










I know it's dark. But trust me, there isnt anything to see

















Where all the cables went, the back. The "ugly" side.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


88EVGAFTW

10/10, looks great, cables are visible but are sleeved so its ok










Thanks and I dont mind the sleeves at all, how could u spend hours of hard work sleeving, and not wanna see them?









Lol after all that work, i wanna be able to see them


----------



## aaronmonto

I always thought that power supply's cables were too short for decent management, but you proved me wrong deafboy! 9.75/10; don't mind the .25. No one ever gets it







.


----------



## CatTech

@Deafboy: That looks really great, 9.9/10. The last 0.1 was just for the power supply cable to your GPU. It's so minor though, but still I felt I had to deduct for it not being routed beneath the motherboard.


----------



## illidan

some more photos


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
some more photos









11/10.


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
some more photos









9.9.
Still got visible cables in your GPU cooler shroud


----------



## gtz

illidan 10/10 very nice job.

Here is mine, freshly painted.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


I always thought that power supply's cables were too short for decent management, but you proved me wrong deafboy! 9.75/10; don't mind the .25. No one ever gets it







.


The only one I found to be too short was the GPU power cable.

Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CatTech*


@Deafboy: That looks really great, 9.9/10. The last 0.1 was just for the power supply cable to your GPU. It's so minor though, but still I felt I had to deduct for it not being routed beneath the motherboard.


Thank you.

I completely agree. I tried everything I could to route that GPU cable in a better fashion but nothing worked.







It's slightly too short to route it properly but the biggest problem with routing that sucker is the 8-pin to 6-pin adapter, it makes it to larger to place behind the mobo







silly thermaltake.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


some more photos










Sexy.... 10/10


----------



## C.J.B.

Mine is not as good as majority of the cases on this thread but i keep the case closed, so


----------



## curb

It looks like the sata cables were whoring themselves and got the other cables infected.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curb*


It looks like the sata cables were whoring themselves and got the other cables infected.


HAHAHA


----------



## Spritanium

I think it looks good, 8/10.

Try stuffing some cables behind the drive bays if all else fails.


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

Well here is a slightly older picture that I have. I will give it some work and see what I can do. For this pic I think maybe...6?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rab1t_K1ll3r^*


Well here is a slightly older picture that I have. I will give it some work and see what I can do. For this pic I think maybe...6?


3/10

cant even see into most of the case and where u can see its a mess


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


some more photos





































Put the flash on. Anyone can hide cables when there is no light.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rab1t_K1ll3r^*


Well here is a slightly older picture that I have. I will give it some work and see what I can do. For this pic I think maybe...6?











I'll give you a 4. That huge wall of wires makes me feel bad for the intake fans, all they get to do is cool your hdd


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Put the flash on. Anyone can hide cables when there is no light.


Not sure about you, I can see them clear enough to know they're sleeved and well camouflaged. A flash would help, but it's still a neat setup.

I'd give it a 9/10, it's good!









*EDIT*: Added gamma _(brightened up)_ to his pic, much easier to see. (Not mine!)
It's Originally Posted by* illidan*:


----------



## sikone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
Not sure about you, I can see them clear enough to know they're sleeved and well camouflaged. A flash would help, but it's still a neat setup.

I'd give it a 9/10, it's good!









*EDIT*: Added gamma _(brightened up)_ to his pic, much easier to see. (Not mine!)
It's Originally Posted by *illidan*:









thanks for adjusting that for us and yes i agree with you 9/10. and since i am here, here is mine not finished but why not.










since then i have taken it apart and i am doing a few more changes


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

Any ideas on how to manage them better? that is kind of a bad shot. I have them all wrapped up to make it "neat". As I said I will give it some work. Too bad the antec 900 is hard to manage unless you have cut extra holes.


----------



## illidan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Put the flash on. Anyone can hide cables when there is no light.

u missed this post


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curb*


It looks like the sata cables were whoring themselves and got the other cables infected.


sig worthy


----------



## Xovit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sikone*


thanks for adjusting that for us and yes i agree with you 9/10. and since i am here, here is mine not finished but why not.










since then i have taken it apart and i am doing a few more changes


8.5/10
Clean and well-done, though I don't think the colors go well together.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xovit*


8.5/10
Clean and well-done, though I don't think the colors go well together.


Black case, White fans, looks good to me. Unless you are talking about the color of the MB in which case, who buys a MB based on color over functionality?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Black case, White fans, looks good to me. Unless you are talking about the color of the MB in which case, who buys a MB based on color over functionality?


*raises hand*
10/10 for the guy with the Raptor X's modded onto the side of his cages.


----------



## Xovit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
Black case, White fans, looks good to me. Unless you are talking about the color of the MB in which case, who buys a MB based on color over functionality?

Good point, no one, but if you research, you can find both. =) Ill revise my rating however to a 9 since its for the cables.. so point taken.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xovit* 
Good point, no one, but if you research, you can find both. =) Ill revise my rating however to a 9 since its for the cables.. so point taken.

Well actually, when I was looking for a motherboard, I didn't look for color scheme but better yet I did look out for where everything plugs in. (24-pin, 4-pin etc.) lol


----------



## Flux

Any good?


----------



## scottath

looks pretty nice mate

Some new pics of mine post mods:


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 


















Any good?

Looks damn good! 9/10 easy, possibly a 9.5 with some different angle shots and closer up. Great job!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 

Any good?

Looks 10/10 to me


----------



## Monkey92

Ok, I know there's alot to be desired here, but I have a crap load of stuff in here.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Ok, I know there's alot to be desired here, but I have a crap load of stuff in here.










9/10, all that's left to be desired is to just organize the loop a little better, then it would be 10/10 hands down..

Nice sleeved cables too







.


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 


















Any good?

10/10 great nice cable mang


----------



## Touge180SX

Flux, I'm really digging that black box that hides the PSU. Did that come standard with the case or custom?


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Looks 10/10 to me










Quote:


Originally Posted by *♠♠Spade♠♠* 
10/10 great nice cable mang


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Flux, I'm really digging that black box that hides the PSU. Did that come standard with the case or custom?

Thanks guys. 30+ Hours work sleeving and hide every single cable.

Touge180SX, The bottom piece is custom made from 3mm Solid Black acrylic. Let me know if you want the details and dimensions.


----------



## Thar

Well I think my system is ready to get rated boys!! Finished up yesterday and got some great pictures today!! It might be a bit crowded, but I love my Lancool Dark Armor!!





I tried to sleeve every single exposed cable in my system, from psu cables down to the fan controller cables + painted that silly blu-ray burner!







.


----------



## ghettogeddy

ill have some new pics up tomorrow after i redo mine its time for a break down and clean anyways and ive added a few things sense this pic


----------



## aaronmonto

Thar... your guts are stupid sexy. Awesome job with everything, even the photography. That's a 10/10 if there ever was one in my book.


----------



## scottath

ghettogeddy - could be better - but an acrylic case dosent help your cause....

Thar - very nice

I will get some more pics of my system up soon - i got some aluminium from school - now it covers the 24pin cable - and gives me a stashing place too


----------



## whiterabbit

This thread motivated me to rewire my rig:


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whiterabbit* 









A masterpiece! 10/10.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
A masterpiece! 10/10.

Are you serious?

I'd give it like an 7/10

acrylic cases are not good for hiding cables but you did a decent job. but there are still cables all over the place.


----------



## oliverw92

8/10, thats incredible for a clear case.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


My PSU is not modular, so it's a bit hard.


SHUP FOOL!









My Non-Modular PSU was easy to deal with (although I decided to tape all the ends not being used so it doesnt short on my case >.<)...










All in all probs took me about an hour and a half to two hours but im happy with it, Rate please ;D

Dan


----------



## n1helix

my new rig, just finished it yesterday, will aply around with the cables a little more when i have time, i also plan on getting the 8pin extension so i can hide that cpu cable


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
SHUP FOOL!









My Non-Modular PSU was easy to deal with (although I decided to tape all the ends not being used so it doesnt short on my case >.<)...










All in all probs took me about an hour and a half to two hours but im happy with it, Rate please ;D

Dan

9.5/10 I wish you would have sleeved those, but with out sleeving, that's about as good as you can get. A++!


----------



## Eqstacy

Only 1 hole above the GPU. Not bad though eh?
Attachment 122183

Attachment 122184


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eqstacy* 
Only 1 hole above the GPU. Not bad though eh?
Attachment 122183

Attachment 122184

8/10, is that a Scythe Gentle Typhoon?


----------



## Eqstacy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
8/10, is that a Scythe Gentle Typhoon?

yes, Scythe Gentle Typhoon exhaust. Installed another one in my PSU a week ago to replace the original fan. Very pleased with them


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
9.5/10 I wish you would have sleeved those, but with out sleeving, that's about as good as you can get. A++!

Thanks CorpralAris









I'll try and get some material for sleeving as I dont have any and I'll take some more photos when/if I do so... I seemed to get -1 degree on at least one or two cores when I managed my cables lol, should be getting even better temps when I get my OCZ Freeze & Isopropyl









Dan


----------



## 856Media

I just upgraded my rig in my sig from the orange case I posted a long time ago. No more IDE.

I just plugged everything in to make sure it all worked, but I need to do some seriously cable management. LOL


----------



## scottath

I keep the fan/card holder there as its a perfect mount for the fan that keeps my ram cool (they get very hot....Micron D9GMH chips - i dont want them to die - they do 1300mhz +)

I got that aluminium from school and bent it into a shape needed....then screwed it in with meccano (love this stuff !!)

Last pic i have labeled the notable mods/features:
Meccano screws








Slot i made for the Sata Cables
Hole under that for the front panel stuff
Cut a part of the ledge for the sata cables to go through
Cut another part of the ledge to allow the other front panel stuff to get through and the power for the dvd drive.
Also - you can see the PCI-E power cable that i have going completely under the motherboard.....









What more shall/can i do?

Im planning on putting another PSU in there later (e-peen and cheaper than getting another larger PSU) as i have one of these:
http://www.frozencpu.com/images/prod...in/cpa-167.jpg
So its cabling and the adapter will be behind the aluminium also....

What else can i do?

When i have heaps of time (after November - end of school - forever







) i will put some blow holes at the top for my heatsink ti vent into - for now i have taken out the 2 water cooling holes to have some hot air escape via them


----------



## mattliston

so that thing you posted, simply allows you to have the 2nd PSU turn on with teh computer? thats pretty cool. I would run a switch and use the 2nd PSU for extra fans and such. "GAME TIME *flips switch* " lol


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 
show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*






either you have nothing in that computer or you did an amazing job!!! no gfx card !









but amazing work. never seen one soo clean

over 9000 out of 10 hahaha


----------



## scottath

lol - yeah - it just replicates the power switch pins form the 24pin cable
He has a GFX card - low profile one - like an 8400GS etc
Ratings ?


----------



## ghettogeddy

as promised

im all about air flow nothing blocks the flow of air
much that is lol


----------



## oliverw92

Did you just flip the case upside down? Thats jokes







Or just the mobo side and the back?


----------



## aaronmonto

I lol'd at your tower, geddy. And I'd say 2/3.


----------



## seven9st surfer

I think i posted here a while ago, but didn't get much of a response. here's my latest, minus my new Xonar D1, but no cables involved with that


----------



## oliverw92

9.5/10 well done!


----------



## Touge180SX

Looks great, 9/10! Great sleeving job!


----------



## Protezione

And the bottom since my desk is in the way in the first pic.










For the sake of my wallet, lets pretend that blue IDE cable doesnt exist, and that in its place is a new SATA DVD burner..... :< I need a job.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Did you just flip the case upside down? Thats jokes







Or just the mobo side and the back?

the 2nd part would be correct i was tired of lookign into my case and seeing the bottom of my graphics card i thought for a min a remembered why i love this case cause its versatile few screws and i had the thign the way i wanted it

yesterday when i attempted to do a better tuck i was was thinking of flipping the front around cause i wanted the 120mm fan to blow over the cpu
but something just was not right about it and ill have to do some further inspection to get it right


----------



## Rudyyy

Heres Mine


----------



## Croft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rudyyy* 
Heres Mine










Sooo pretty, excellent job! I'd give you a 9/10 just because of the wires under the video card.


----------



## oliverw92

8.5, can you reverse the hard drives? Also try and tide up the cables under the gfx card.


----------



## 856Media

Ugh, I really need to do some cable management on my case, I have this stupid Cooler Master case, so I need to hack the hell out of it.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
Ugh, I really need to do some cable management on my case, I have this stupid Cooler Master case, so I need to hack the hell out of it.

We have the same case.










This is my cable management. I didn't cut any holes, I just stuffed extra cables above the optical drive


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
We have the same case.










This is my cable management. I didn't cut any holes, I just stuffed extra cables above the optical drive

8/10

should get a sata optical not only are they just a lil better
but smaller wires lol


----------



## mattliston

sata opticals are not any better except for teh fact they use smaller wires lol

optical drives are a long ways away from saturating even the old 40 conductors, let alone the newer 80's


----------



## Spritanium

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I can't justify buying a new optical drive when the one I have has been doing its job just fine for 5 years.

If it were to break, I'd get a sata one.

Also,










Here's a dell I'm working on. I'm giving this case incredible airflow.


----------



## jimwest

Just ordered a 500GB to get rid of the 74GB Raptor and 160GB Caviar. Should be less crowded after that.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 









Just ordered a 500GB to get rid of the 74GB Raptor and 160GB Caviar. Should be less crowded after that.

7/10. The sata cables are kind of ruining it, can you stash them behind the hdd cage?


----------



## mattliston

flip harddrives around, and it should look much nicer

8.9999999/10 for the effort


----------



## aethquake

here is mine waayyy before with my q6600









i made it a little better when i got an i7









still kinda messy when i got new heatsink









and here it is much neater after i modded my case

















this is what it looks like on the other side D:


----------



## mattliston

8.8/10 needs a fake floor and a little bit more work, but it looks good!!


----------



## aethquake

i was going to put a 240mm radiator on the bottom, but i still need to save up some before i can afford liquid cooling


----------



## mattliston

liquid cooling FTW!!

you shall receive a 9.99739929 //10 if you do WC and 12/10 if you gimme your computer lol


----------



## Prescott-King

Here is mine....


----------



## Dark-Asylum

before








after









not a HUGE improvement but my case is a little last gen and yeah..its a bit cramped and i didnt have any tools to cut my case with but i still did pretty okay i think. the 20+4 connector on this raidmax PSU is a hassle


----------



## Prescott-King

nice there man! I give that a 8/10!


----------



## Prescott-King

just did my first mod to it. Ran the HDD cables from the back of the case and put the hdd in backwards to hide the cables. I think it looks sweet. Took bout an hour to do. Also did some more cable arranging.


----------



## Bigrich0086




----------



## hapgil121

Nice 8.5/10

Here is mine modded antec 900


----------



## Prescott-King

wow man I like that! I give that a 9/10!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hapgil121*


Nice 8.5/10

Here is mine modded antec 900


9/10

just sleeve all your wires and route that CPU power cord behind the mobo tray, and that's an easy 10

EDIT: also, tuck those fan controllers away, they're just kinda poking out


----------



## caraboose

Hapgil: 9/10, really nice for an Antec 900


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*










Hapgil: 9/10, really nice for an Antec 900


its too dark, cant see anything inside


----------



## caraboose

Hmph...
How's this one?


----------



## sdla4ever

mine


----------



## ghettogeddy

idk although you dont see alot of wires it stills seems cluttered
could just be the case doing it to me though 8/10


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
idk although you dont see alot of wires it stills seems cluttered
could just be the case doing it to me though 8/10

i think it seems like that bcuz how small the mobo area is compared to the rest of the case lol. but hey 8/10 works for me lol


----------



## the_milk_man

I need to take some better quality pics... but these were taken last week when I replaced my 9700 with a Megatron(my idle dropped 11c!!!)


----------



## Prescott-King

just got done with the mobo power cord behind mobo tray mod....


----------



## KG363

9/10


----------



## the_milk_man

@ KG363: Good job on the cables but I would suggest running the 8-pin cable under the mobo and then screwing the mobo down, it would help with that random straggler cable look.


----------



## scottath

no-one has rated mine yet








scroll up


----------



## Prescott-King

final finish here.....put blue around the cut metal to protect the cables and ran the IDE cable behind the mobo tray also.


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prescott-King*


final finish here.....put blue around the cut metal to protect the cables and ran the IDE cable behind the mobo tray also.










Wow looks so clean... 9/10 looks like some loose wiring at the bottom, push it against the wall easy 9.5.

My case... I'd like a 1.5/10 at least, please be nice I'm getting a new case in a week.


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


no-one has rated mine yet








scroll up










Is really good. I'll give it a 9.5/10 just because I would run the pci-e connectors along the side of the graphics card where you can just see the IDE cable coming out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


Wow looks so clean... 9/10 looks like some loose wiring at the bottom, push it against the wall easy 9.5.

My case... I'd like a 1.5/10 at least, please be nice I'm getting a new case in a week.


















 ^


lol, 3/10 but you had better do a good job on your new case lol.

RATE MINE!! It's a page or 2 back


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


My case... I'd like a 1.5/10 at least, please be nice I'm getting a new case in a week.


















1.4/10... haha. It is pretty bad but no point managing those cables when your getting a new case anyday. When you get it, you should post them side by side for comparison.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


Wow looks so clean... 9/10 looks like some loose wiring at the bottom, push it against the wall easy 9.5.

My case... I'd like a 1.5/10 at least, please be nice I'm getting a new case in a week.


















1.5/10 it is then







.

Now you must post up the new case, for I want to see it not look like the one above.

The cable management magician has spoken







.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prescott-King*


just got done with the mobo power cord behind mobo tray mod....











I wouldn't trust an overclocked cpu to that psu D:

9/10


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


Wow looks so clean... 9/10 looks like some loose wiring at the bottom, push it against the wall easy 9.5.

My case... I'd like a 1.5/10 at least, please be nice I'm getting a new case in a week.


















If I could pick one song to describe your case

...

Welcome to the Jungle

Don't worry man, I'm sure your cables are kept really cool by that front fan









Just be sure to do a better job when you get your new case


----------



## Prescott-King

why would u not trust my PSU with an overclocked cpu?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prescott-King* 
why would u not trust my PSU with an overclocked cpu?

Apevia PSU's are know to randomly...implode/explode, to say the least. This may not apply to some of them, but the majority of them aren't very trustworthy PSU's.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Apevia PSU's are know to randomly...implode/explode, to say the least. This may not apply to some of them, but the majority of them aren't very trustworthy PSU's.


Yeah

Mine seems to be running fine, but I'm replacing it with a corsair as soon as possible.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Yeah

Mine seems to be running fine, but I'm replacing it with a corsair as soon as possible.


Great choice, Corsair makes some quality PSU's.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Yeah

Mine seems to be running fine, but I'm replacing it with a corsair as soon as possible.


why replace something that aint broke. break out the voltmeter every few days, and dont stress it, and Im sure it will be fine


----------



## Darren9

Added a Soundcard, SSD and some quieter fans.


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darren9* 
Added a Soundcard, SSD and some quieter fans.



















Can hardly see any wires







And that kinda colorful design on the bottom half of the mobo looks sweet. What top are you using for the D5?
9.5/10


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Can hardly see any wires







And that kinda colorful design on the bottom half of the mobo looks sweet. What top are you using for the D5?
9.5/10

EK D5 X-Top v2


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
why replace something that aint broke. break out the voltmeter every few days, and dont stress it, and Im sure it will be fine









Because I'm looking for 4ghz, and this "700w" psu definitely can't handle it. A corsair 650w will.

I'll probably be able to sell it for $50 or so anyway...


----------



## WarlordOne

Not done... but rate away!










Oh yeah, not hiding wires here:


----------



## DraganUS

10/10

IDK, but I dont like red/orange interior


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
10/10

IDK, but I dont like red/orange interior

Thanks. I went red because I wanted to make the new build to look completly different from the old build since I'm reusing the old case. You can see my "before" cable management:










Here's a more accurate representation of the color. It's wrinkle finish red paint. The bright lights and my cheap camera can make it look more orange:


----------



## mattliston

I like the red/orange


----------



## oliverw92

Me too, it looks great! 10/10


----------



## paquitox

Here's mine, made some mod to the case, new HS too. Not the best management but with this case its hard to have decent cable management, also that CPU cable its the worst, I need an extension to hide it trough the back:


----------



## Croft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Here's mine, made some mod to the case, new HS too, not the best but with this case its hard to have decent cable management, also that cpu cable its the worst, I need an extension to hide it trough the back:











I'd say a 8/10. Petty good, but that 8-pin in killing it.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Here's mine, made some mod to the case, new HS too, not the best but with this case its hard to have decent cable management, also that cpu cable its the worst, I need an extension to hide it trough the back:











strip teh sleeving off your cpu power cable and wrap it with one layer of electrical tape, then hide it UNDER the motherboard. since the wrap is off, it will fit if you spread out the wires.

would hide it perfectly


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Croft* 
I'd say a 8/10. Petty good, but that 8-pin in killing it.

Thanks!! About the 8-pin I Know....







..so frustrating....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
strip teh sleeving off your cpu power cable and wrap it with one layer of electrical tape, then hide it UNDER the motherboard. since the wrap is off, it will fit if you spread out the wires.

would hide it perfectly









Wooow never thought of that, great idea thanks man!! + rep.


----------



## caraboose

for your 900, 7/10, could be better, but for a 900 that's pretty good.









I know I have to paint my CC inverter, so don't mention that.


----------



## [Ion]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Wooow never thought of that, great idea thanks man!! + rep.


Yeah, it works great, I did it to my friend's Antec 300, he loved it


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Here's mine, made some mod to the case, new HS too, not the best but with this case its hard to have decent cable management, also that cpu cable its the worst, I need an extension to hide it trough the back:











7.5/10, I'd do that CPU cable behind the mobo as someone else suggested, and you could do the same thing for your front panel wires. Also, you could flip your hard drive and hide the cables behind the back. Overall it looks pretty good, the changes I suggested are mostly aesthetic.


----------



## photonmoo

Mine's still a work in progress, the layout of the Asus M2N SLI doesn't help as well...especially the 24pin sitting in the middle of the board, grrrr!


----------



## Shooter116

Here's a pic of my setup.. stuck with this crappy HP board for now

Could use a little touching up


----------



## Wookie Man

Shooter116 @ 7/10

photonmoo @ 7/10

Here is my latest, the only thing missing is the Scythe push pulls which are on right now, but just not in the picture. And yes I know the heat sink is on backwards, but I have methods to my madness.


----------



## thomas.g

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Here's mine, made some mod to the case, new HS too. Not the best management but with this case its hard to have decent cable management, also that CPU cable its the worst, I need an extension to hide it trough the back:










run your 6+2 mobo outside of the case via the hole in the back made for water cooling then run it back in through the other hole and up across.
ive done that and it takes a few inches away from my fans


----------



## Triscuit

Once i figure out if i am going to keep my crossfire setup or not i will re-do my case and show it off. crossfire is making a mess though haha


----------



## Wookie Man

Bump to new page since I didn't get rated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wookie Man*


Shooter116 @ 7/10

photonmoo @ 7/10

Here is my latest, the only thing missing is the Scythe push pulls which are on right now, but just not in the picture. And yes I know the heat sink is on backwards, but I have methods to my madness.


----------



## Code Geass

9/10 for passive cooling xO


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wookie man* 
bump to new page since i didn't get rated

10/10


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wookie Man* 
Bump to new page since I didn't get rated

Why is your video card in the lower pci-e slot?


----------



## oliverw92

It makes it look dam clean, 9/10! Hide the unsleeved wires at the top.


----------



## fireman

First time doing this, I spent like 3 hours







( RAGE quit in the end almost )

It was hard, my case on the other side can barely close. Hopefully on Black Friday there will be some good cases for sale









rate please


----------



## mattliston

9.5/10 just cuz some wires are still seen that could be cleaned up







good job regardless


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 
show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*



Don't meen this is a horrible way but it looks '*cheap*'

It's very clean but at the same time there's nothing to this machine at all, it looks like a cheap computer I could get out of my local PC World...

It's too shiny inside as well, also beige quick release clips? Ewww.....

I personally would spray it black inside and ditch those beige clips if they're not being used









Sorry for sounding like a complete ....


----------



## enersis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Don't meen this is a horrible way but it looks '*cheap*'

It's very clean but at the same time there's nothing to this machine at all, it looks like a cheap computer I could get out of my local PC World...

It's too shiny inside as well, also beige quick release clips? Ewww.....

I personally would spray it black inside and ditch those beige clips if they're not being used









Sorry for sounding like a complete ....









I wouldn't paint it, polish aluminum looks good.


----------



## Protezione

Watcha think?


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Don't meen this is a horrible way but it looks '*cheap*'

It's very clean but at the same time there's nothing to this machine at all, it looks like a cheap computer I could get out of my local PC World...

It's too shiny inside as well, also beige quick release clips? Ewww.....

I personally would spray it black inside and ditch those beige clips if they're not being used









Sorry for sounding like a complete ....









wow, first, his post was made in 2006, and second, his last activity was march 2008

I dont think you need to wortry about him thinking you are an a**hole


----------



## MIGhunter

Protezione said:


> Watcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Am I looking at that wrong? Looks like you don't have a water block on your cpu.


----------



## mattliston

why does he need a waterblock on teh cpu?


----------



## i7bigrig

@Protezione Looks pretty good, but the picture is quite dark. Looks like all your cables are stuffed pretty nicely behind the HAF ^^ 9.0


----------



## oliverw92

i7bigrig: 8.5/10

protezione: 8/10, why no cpu cooling?


----------



## onesojourner

Here is what I accomplished my on my Saturday night geek out. I cleaned up the cables and rotated the hdd tray so the 260 will fit. The dual PSUs is just temporary so I didn't want to go cutting hose for that. I barely got the back of the case back together with all the wires back there.


----------



## Shooter116

^^^ 2nd pic looks much better! Have you noticed any changes in airflow/temps with your HDD cage turned like that?


----------



## Gunfire

stack your sata cables and zip tie them Journer, then you'll get a 8/10 from me


----------



## DazTora

This is mine, I don't have a before pic but when I got the 260 it was a bit messy, I have videos on my channel of me doing most of it.


----------



## nemesi5

ignore the fan cables


----------



## Protezione

no CPU cooling cause I am on a budget, and it still runs cold even at 4GHz. As soon as I get some money it is getting on water though, just for the sake of noise!


----------



## onesojourner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
^^^ 2nd pic looks much better! Have you noticed any changes in airflow/temps with your HDD cage turned like that?

I still have the fan blowing on the front of the case. I know not as much air gets through with the rack side ways but I can still feel the air flow in there. I also leave the side panel off pretty much all time though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
stack your sata cables and zip tie them Journer, then you'll get a 8/10 from me









There just was not enough room to stack them. The MB is to close to the bottom of the case. I have some matching color cables on order so that should help tidy them up a bit.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 









ignore the fan cables









8.5/11.
Nice case... LOL!


----------



## Socom

New PSU, new look








I took all the lights and led fans out and went back to stock cause they hurt my eyes after awhile









Before:

















After


----------



## M1 Abrams

@ Socom
I'd have to give ya a 8/10.
A 9/10 if you run those cpu fan wires under the fans instead of on top, this would help to hide the wires








Other than that you got it goin on!!

edit>* I wish I had that much space between my vid cards, mine are 1/8" apart,lol


----------



## 856Media

I didn't have the tools to flip the HDD Cage.

Hooray for cable management and 2 more hdd's. (only 2 of the 3 are hooked up, until I can take a dremel to my video cards shroud.


















That CPU Fan cord and those random assed audio cables, are kinda stuck there. lol.


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
I didn't have the tools to flip the HDD Cage.

Hooray for cable management and 2 more hdd's. (only 2 of the 3 are hooked up, until I can take a dremel to my video cards shroud.

Don't dremel that thing man, I would attempt to remove the outer black plastic casing, better temps and you can run all your SATA cables.


----------



## 856Media

the fan and stock cooler is attached to it.


----------



## Flux

What about right angled SATA cables? They should fit under the card.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
What about right angled SATA cables? They should fit under the card.

No. They are vertical SATA ports, so they are really really tucked away.


----------



## Protezione

Where are these orange Sata cables coming from.... I have been looking for them for quite awhile now


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


Where are these orange Sata cables coming from.... I have been looking for them for quite awhile now










There are 2 coming from each of his HDD's, and one from his DVD drive.


----------



## Protezione

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


There are 2 coming from each of his HDD's, and one from his DVD drive.


I meant where are people buying them from. Sorry I didn't clarify, its late :<


----------



## 856Media

Er... I had one from a build I did for someone, and 2 came with this Motherboard.

Oh herro Orange Cable.

http://www.sourcingmap.com/orange-pi...e-p-37445.html


----------



## macsbeach98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


Where are these orange Sata cables coming from.... I have been looking for them for quite awhile now










Gigabyte boards come with orange sata cables I have got 5 in mine


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

That case is unforgiving on the cable hiding part but I do like your mod for the loop.
6/10 on you macsbeach98


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


I didn't have the tools to flip the HDD Cage.

Hooray for cable management and 2 more hdd's. (only 2 of the 3 are hooked up, until I can take a dremel to my video cards shroud.


















That CPU Fan cord and those random assed audio cables, are kinda stuck there. lol.


I can has rating? This case blows for hiding cables.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


I meant where are people buying them from. Sorry I didn't clarify, its late :<


Those are stock gigabyte SATA cables. I have them too.


----------



## ashtyler

here's mine.. kindly rate it... thnx!


----------



## Flux

9/10 - You did a great job.


----------



## Thar

Very tight cable management!!! Thats the way to go about it!!

9/10 from myself as well!!

To get a 10 you gotta sleeve those bad boys!!


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
9/10 - You did a great job.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thar* 
Very tight cable management!!! Thats the way to go about it!!

9/10 from myself as well!!

To get a 10 you gotta sleeve those bad boys!!


thnx! ill do sleeving this weekend..


----------



## DazTora

No rating mine : (


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DazTora* 
No rating mine : (

My bad , I thought I did.

6.5/10. Good job.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
here's mine.. kindly rate it... thnx!










10/10

Looks great! This is how you do unsleeved cable management right here... I consider sleeving optional/ preference.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarlordOne*


10/10

Looks great! This is how you do unsleeved cable management right here... I consider sleeving optional/ preference.


Unslewed or not, people tend to give high score to people with slewed cables even though they didn't even consider hiding the cables.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Unslewed or not, people tend to give high score to people with slewed cables even though they didn't even consider hiding the cables.


Sleeving doesn't mean anything. It's personal preference. People tend to be biased towards trends and not pay attention to actual skill -I know this. That's why I gave 10/10 and others have scored him lower.

That doesn't change the fact he obviously knows what he's doing, and has the skills to execute a clean case with what he has on hand.


----------



## DazTora

Im guessing the 6 is because near the top you can see the assorted colour of cables?


----------



## 856Media

OK, I still didn't get rated. I feel left out.


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


OK, I still didn't get rated. I feel left out.










I did rate you if you read back some posts


----------



## jaded

--------


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaded*


--------


Hard to rate based on the pictures but I'd say 7/10.


----------



## jaded

---------


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


OK, I still didn't get rated. I feel left out.










8/10

Nice for non modular PSU but it would look better with black zipties and if you rotated the bulky part of the zipties so they can't be easily seen.


----------



## Foxx

Mine









Not mine, but someone I know D:
And of course it gets an 11/10 :3


----------



## KusH

LOL your friends rig is horrible hahahha look @ that,

Makes me wonder where some of those cables are actually goin lol


----------



## Foxx

Its a good thing that most of it is water cooled, otherwise his temps would be terrible with so many cables restricting the airflow


----------



## oliverw92

Floppy drive?

Please slap your friend with his cables!


----------



## Foxx

He doesnt even use it, that same floppy has been sitting there for years from what I know


----------



## 856Media

My friends rig, in that nice cosair case, with the murdermod type sleeving.


----------



## ghettogeddy

10/10 absultly b-e-a utiful


----------



## 856Media

Here is my friends m-ITX HTPC










the cable hanging off the top is SATA power cause he didn't have the HDD installed yet


----------



## nafljhy

nice!!! 10/10


----------



## [Teh Root]

lol 10/10
Here is my old pics i changed the cable but i dont have a working camera.


----------



## 856Media

That makes my eyes hurt. LOL.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Thanks. I had to use molex connectors in my last build so i had to sue the huge long cable mess because i couldn't find a SATA to Molex adaptor which i don't think exists but hell idk. I'll take new pics of my rig no.


----------



## shaffaaf27

oh my teh root oh my


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*









Thanks. I had to use molex connectors in my last build so i had to sue the huge long cable mess because i couldn't find a SATA to Molex adaptor which i don't think exists but hell idk. I'll take new pics of my rig no.


I have a sata to molex power connector sitting in front of me. LOL.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


Here is my friends m-ITX HTPC

the cable hanging off the top is SATA power cause he didn't have the HDD installed yet


I swear i have seen that somewhere before.

For your first one, 10/10!


----------



## Weston

Heres mine


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weston*


Heres mine











9.5/10 (for using ATI) lol jk
10/10 awesome job, alot of work went into that, nice


----------



## Weston

Thanks!!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Heres mine:









Thats a HAF 932 with the side on BTW


----------



## KusH

Fear of Oneself
7/10 I know you can tuck some of those wires away a friend of mine has a haf 932 and it has EXCELLENT cable management.

you have about as many wires visible as me but I can't tuck mine in anywhere else (gpu psu wires are a eyesore)










I need some tips on the rest ;-P


----------



## Fear of Oneself

all your seeing are, DVD drive cables (IDE +molex) fan and cathode cables
ill try to get it better in a bit but no comment on the modded side panel? lol jk Thanks for the advice, ill try and improve when i have time


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
all your seeing are, DVD drive cables (IDE +molex) fan and cathode cables
ill try to get it better in a bit but no comment on the modded side panel? lol jk Thanks for the advice, ill try and improve when i have time









Moded panel is nice but this is the "Rate my cables thread". So, you are going to get a bunch of ppl saying, get rid of them.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


OK, I still didn't get rated. I feel left out.










7/10

The wires don't restrict airflow, but they could use some tidying up. Moving the optical drive down and stuffing cables above it works well for that case.


----------



## Triscuit

here is an update of what mine looks like:

-NOTE- the wire comming out of the HDD bays side is no longer there. that is for the side fan which was just moved haha.

with back panel off








bottom half (the vid card looks at an angle but i think it is designed to be like that. My card that is now underneath it looked the same way but looks straight now. i have tested this with no hard drives (to make sure it wasn't the cable doing it) and it looked exactly the same)








top half








backside








powered on









let me know what you think







i am always open for suggestions but there isn't much room to do anything for management.


----------



## Thar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


here is an update of what mine looks like:

-NOTE- the wire comming out of the HDD bays side is no longer there. that is for the side fan which was just moved haha.

with back panel off
let me know what you think







i am always open for suggestions but there isn't much room to do anything for management.


Id say its about a 6/10 atm.

First, Id try and move that red dvd drive sata cable behind the mobo plate to try and hide it a bit better (if the length of the cable permits you).

Second, you need to try and get some better pics dude. I cant really work out whats going on with your hard drives other than the way they are orientated, which brings me to my third point,

You might want to try and rotate the hard drives so you can hide those sata cables/power inputs. Again, only if the length of the cables permits you to.

But most important is get some better pics mate







. I cant tell whats going on with your GPU cables + is that a random SPIDF cable running from your GPU or a front panel USB cable??


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


My friends rig, in that nice cosair case, with the murdermod type sleeving.











10/10 she's a beauty..

black hides it all...


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thar*


Id say its about a 6/10 atm.

First, Id try and move that red dvd drive sata cable behind the mobo plate to try and hide it a bit better (if the length of the cable permits you).


it does not







i need to get longer cables. I thought about moving the dvd drive down but that will be another time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thar*


Second, you need to try and get some better pics dude. I cant really work out whats going on with your hard drives other than the way they are orientated, which brings me to my third point,


This was done off my phone (wifes camera was dead. I will get some better ones up today)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thar*


You might want to try and rotate the hard drives so you can hide those sata cables/power inputs. Again, only if the length of the cables permits you to.


I can't rotate them without punching out rivets and re-drilling the case which i don't really want to mod this case a lot because i am looking at getting one with better cable management.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thar*


But most important is get some better pics mate







. I cant tell whats going on with your GPU cables + is that a random SPIDF cable running from your GPU or a front panel USB cable??


that cable is for the heatsink on the GPU. it is a thermaltake duo orb and needs to be connected to a molex


----------



## Triscuit

updated pics of my system. please rate


----------



## shaffaaf27

9/10!


----------



## Socom

Any1 wanna rate my cables? I don't think I got any replies


----------



## Triscuit

9/10 socom nice cables


----------



## Triscuit

anyone else want to rate my cables?


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triscuit* 
updated pics of my system. please rate








 
 
 

9/10 few lose cabels I think could be buttoned up with sleeving or hiding

great job!


----------



## Triscuit

yeah i don't have anything to do sleeving with or i would have done it. but as far as that goes that is the best i will be getting out of this case. I may be able to move my dvd burner down to the bottom slot in my case but i hate it when it is at the bottom even though my case sites above my monitor on a shelf


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

I've been wanting to post in this thread for a few weeks now... Finally got access to a horrible camcorder that I took pics with. No image stabilization, crappy auto-focus lol. But, here they are.

Spent 11 hours one night messing with this. I did what I could with what I had. 2 cans flat black, 1 can red glossy, cable ties, electrical and painters tape, and 50 feet of copper wire. Ran out of cutting discs for my dremel, so I couldn't hide the 6pin as good as I would've liked to.

Things to notice:
- Hidden HDD








- Yes that ODD is painted. Such a tight fit, the paint was completely removed from the sides upon inserting back into the case.
- Pieces of E-tape hiding the cables from the ODD, HDD, and Front Panel across the gap.
- Back panel is completely bent from not having enough room behind the mobo tray. I was ready to go to sleep and I forced it on







Took 2 hands + 2 feet.
- All LEDs in my case blew the 2nd restart after I was done. Even the LEDs in the fans...







Guess I'm not an electrician haha.


----------



## SmasherBasher

It just occurred to me I never posted up my latest build


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

Oooh... I like that case...

Is that clear tape wrapped around the ide cable? 

7


----------



## e6800xe

9/10
sleeve those cables and its super sexy










u guys aint got enough fanz


----------



## Thar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triscuit* 
updated pics of my system. please rate









Its acutally not that bad!! You have done a really good job with hiding the cables within all the restrictions this case has put on ya.

Id give it an 8/10







Just because sleeving + case modding = 2 points.
Have you thought about upgrading to the Lancool K-62 by chance







.
Check out the owners thread in my sig to check out this beauty of a case. The cable management features are unreal!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
Any1 wanna rate my cables? I don't think I got any replies









Yeh very nice mate. 9/10.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
It just occurred to me I never posted up my latest build

8/10. Very clean build.

Id suggest to move that 8 pin under your mobo but my guess is its too short yeh? You just need some awesome cable sleeving and it would look amazing!!


----------



## sexybastard

heres mine










critiques? comments?

thanks


----------



## Thar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e6800xe*


9/10
sleeve those cables and its super sexy
u guys aint got enough fanz


Lol? Correct me if im wrong @ any point here









You essentially have the actual cpu cooler fan (has an airflow router) directly working for the cpu cooler. Passively, you have the chipset cooler + the 4 case fans close to the cooler as well, 1 of which is on the door @ the bottom of the picture







.

For the gpu you have the heatsink on the card + 3 other fans on the case helping, 1 on the PCIe slots, 1 @ the bottom of the case & the other on the case panel (with another airflow router).

Is there any more hiding in your bay drives?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


heres mine
critiques? comments? 
thanks


Considering the size of your case mate, Id say youve done extremely well to tuck away all those annoying sata + power cables!!

8/10 for that pocket rocket!

EDIT: 8.5/10...... only because I love that cpu cooler


----------



## MIGhunter

Putting fans together does absolutely nothing. It's like trying to push a Chevette with Ferrari.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

2:40 am and i just got done with this. finally feel like i am in good enough shape to get rated.


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

Oooo Nice utilization of your LL. 9.5/10









If only those pcie were invisible...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BubblesMuhaha*


Oooo Nice utilization of your LL. 9.5/10









If only those pcie were invisible...


Thanks!  i really wish i had a better way to route those PCIE cables... having those 5 bunched up cables right on top of everything hurts me after the 6 hours I just spent making everything else so nice. (i <3 my new dremel)

anyone have any good ideas for my pcie? I would run them down into the mobo tray at the end of each card, but there is ZERO room left back there...

maybe i will single sleeve them at some point and make them all blend in together nice and pretty...


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks!  i really wish i had a better way to route those PCIE cables... having those 5 bunched up cables right on top of everything hurts me after the 6 hours I just spent making everything else so nice. (i <3 my new dremel)

anyone have any good ideas for my pcie? I would run them down into the mobo tray at the end of each card, but there is ZERO room left back there...

maybe i will single sleeve them at some point and make them all blend in together nice and pretty...


I was just about to suggest single sleeve, then I realized you already said that haha. Only solution I really see >_>


----------



## Thar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


2:40 am and i just got done with this. finally feel like i am in good enough shape to get rated. 


Solid work mate!!!! Thats the way to do it!!

9.5/10 -> you know what needs to be done last!!!

Get to sleeving now!!!


----------



## Hurtn4ASquirtn

Here is a before and after shot for ewes, it was the best I could do my first case mod some of the holes were made a bit 2 big but it looks a lot better.



After the Mod


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BubblesMuhaha*


Oooh... I like that case...

Is that clear tape wrapped around the ide cable? 

7










No it's not clear tape. It's just a round IDE cable that's actually silver. Eventually I will be getting a SATA dvd burner so it's not going to be there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e6800xe*


9/10
sleeve those cables and its super sexy

u guys aint got enough fanz


They are sleeved.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thar*


Id suggest to move that 8 pin under your mobo but my guess is its too short yeh? You just need some awesome cable sleeving and it would look amazing!!


Yeah the 4 pin is too short by about 3" to run behind the tray. When I sleeved the cables, I suppose I could have made an extension, but IMO, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## xxn8dogxx

Not finished yet but ill post up any ways. still waiting on another 4870 + coolers and CPU cooler. Sorry about pic taken with web cam.


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hurtn4ASquirtn* 
Here is a before and after shot for ewes, it was the best I could do my first case mod some of the holes were made a bit 2 big but it looks a lot better.

After the Mod

Before 1/10 Everything is plugged up
After 5/10 An effort to hide most of the cables is apparent. Now get innovative!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxn8dogxx* 
Not finished yet but ill post up any ways. still waiting on another 4870 + coolers and CPU cooler. Sorry about pic taken with web cam.

Pretty good 8/10.


----------



## walker450

Here goes... I have more I would like to do but I don't want to pull the mobo out at the moment...










Next teardown:
--Add 8-pin mobo power extender and run behind everything
--Cut hole closer to CD ROM drive for power button/usb/firewire/headphone jack calbes at top of case
--Cut holes under mobo for SATA 3-4 ports


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *walker450*


Here goes... I have more I would like to do but I don't want to pull the mobo out at the moment...

Next teardown:
--Add 8-pin mobo power extender and run behind everything
--Cut hole closer to CD ROM drive for power button/usb/firewire/headphone jack calbes at top of case
--Cut holes under mobo for SATA 3-4 ports


looks good! 8/10

you already know what needs to be done too.


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## kevingreenbmx

@ shane very nice! 9.5/10. single sleeve the 24 pin and the pcie for a perfect 10.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


@ shane very nice! 9.5/10. single sleeve the 24 pin and the pcie for a perfect 10. 


Haha, Way too much trouble for me, Unless I can just buy like a 24 -> 24 adapter pre-sleeved.


----------



## mattliston

would I win if I went back to onboard video/sound? lol

all these rigs are good guys, keep them coming. group rating of 9/10 !!


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *walker450* 
Here goes... I have more I would like to do but I don't want to pull the mobo out at the moment...










Next teardown:
--Add 8-pin mobo power extender and run behind everything
--Cut hole closer to CD ROM drive for power button/usb/firewire/headphone jack calbes at top of case
--Cut holes under mobo for SATA 3-4 ports

Rawr... I LOVE your rig.


----------



## Shane1244

What the ef are those two stickers on the top?

Other then that.. 7.5/10


----------



## the_milk_man

My case never got rated









It's over here on page 809.


----------



## KusH

15 pages later lol.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
My case never got rated









It's over here on page 809.

7/10, you can do alot better hiding those cables behind things. (mobo tray and 5.25" bays)

now you have been rated.


----------



## videoman5

Some minor reworking. This case sucks for cable management.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Some minor reworking. This case sucks for cable management.


dude, what is with all the dust? do you not love your comp enough to vacuum? 

7/10 is there any space behind the mobo? if so a dremel can make magic happen.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


dude, what is with all the dust? do you not love your comp enough to vacuum? 

7/10 is there any space behind the mobo? if so a dremel can make magic happen. 


There is about 3/8ths of an inch behind the mobo.

I need a new case.


----------



## mind0uT

@videoman5

7.2/10 Cable management can be better. Also clean your comp... Too much Dust.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


There is about 3/8ths of an inch behind the mobo.

I need a new case.


3/8" is enough. trust me, mine has between a 1/4" and 3/8 depending on the spot. you just have to sqeeze a bit.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...n-lis-can.html


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


There is about 3/8ths of an inch behind the mobo.

I need a new case.


That's about all you need. I have about that same amount, but I sacrificed my case to get it done haha.Look at my rear panel.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


do you not love your comp enough to vacuum? 


I hope you are kidding. Static Electricity from a vacuum is bad juju for electronics. Use compressed air.


----------



## walker450

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


What the ef are those two stickers on the top?

Other then that.. 7.5/10


LOL- Artwork from a TOOL album... I'll post more detailed pics sometime. There are faces in the pictures and they watch over the system and keep it running smooth haha.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
I hope you are kidding. Static Electricity from a vacuum is bad juju for electronics. Use compressed air.

i normally use compressed air to get the dust loose and hold a vacuum behind the fans to suck it all up.

i also have an electronics vacuum though...


----------



## Monkey92

It's me again









Haven't changed anything, just wanted to post.


----------



## ichiveritas




----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## 856Media

8/10. I don't know what throws me off.


----------



## noobclocker1277

would post pic of my case mine but i don't want to be shouted at


----------



## Touge180SX

Just finished with my Classified added:


----------



## ghettogeddy

8\\10 
i think instead of the multi sleeves a big single one would be cleaner looking


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


8\\10 
i think instead of the multi sleeves a big single one would be cleaner looking


Looked at that option but wanted to go with single sleeves as I like the look better and a big single sleeve would have trouble clearing the case wall and motherboard.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Looked at that option but wanted to go with single sleeves as I like the look better and a big single sleeve would have trouble clearing the case wall and motherboard.

maybe 2-3 wires per sleeve then lol idk it loks good none the less just makes it look like theres more then there really is lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
maybe 2-3 wires per sleeve then lol idk it loks good none the less just makes it look like theres more then there really is lol

Your talking about the 24 pin right? Yeah, I don't like that one that much either, especially with the case side on there as it crushes almost. I was thinking of the 1 sleeve like you mentioned but leave like 3-4 inches out of the top single.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Your talking about the 24 pin right? Yeah, I don't like that one that much either, especially with the case side on there as it crushes almost. I was thinking of the 1 sleeve like you mentioned but leave like 3-4 inches out of the top single.

ya that one is that 1/2 inch tunning cause i dont think a single would be much larger that that


----------



## scottath

What should i do further to my case?
(that is easy to do - as i dont have time atm to dismantle system again)

PS - these are 5mp images.....




Ask if you want extra images/without the man mount there
bit hard to take pics where it is.....(door to my room in the way)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


ya that one is that 1/2 inch tunning cause i dont think a single would be much larger that that


Yeah, its 1/2" tubing. The only problem I see with one single one is where it actually comes to the connector. That's why I was thinking running the single ones out of the 1 big one.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Yeah, its 1/2" tubing. The only problem I see with one single one is where it actually comes to the connector. That's why I was thinking running the single ones out of the 1 big one.


ya that should be fine


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Rate these (the bottom is a mess so I won't post)


----------



## noobclocker1277

7/10 as i can't see the bottom....a good effort


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Rate these (the bottom is a mess so I won't post)


































Top part, 9/10. If you are afraid to show the bottom part, I'll assume it looks like my case rated a 1.5


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Rate these (the bottom is a mess so I won't post)


































Its a Predator morph. Totally cool. Where do you load the laser cannon?

Plus 1


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Rate these (the bottom is a mess so I won't post)

































Since Sleeved does not = Cable managed..
I'd give it a 7.5, Knowing the bottom is a mess, maybe a 6.

Doesn't look like you really tried much.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Since Sleeved does not = Cable managed.. 
I'd give it a 7.5, Knowing the bottom is a mess, maybe a 6.

Doesn't look like you really tried much.


man finally someone has said it lol yes it looks good but its not tucked lol


----------



## ruffo

yeah i cheat and use usb dvd/cd/burner combo drive thing.


----------



## Weston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*










yeah i cheat and use usb dvd/cd/burner combo drive thing.


I guess you don't understand.. you must have cables plugged in to the motherboard and stuff to enter this thread







AMAZING! 11/10

Weston


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*










yeah i cheat and use usb dvd/cd/burner combo drive thing.


i dont think the internal dvd burns make that much of a difference they can be tucked just as wel.l if you look at most this thread its about the the wires that are pluged into the mobo more then anything so you sir get a 10/10


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


It's me again









Haven't changed anything, just wanted to post.











sweet! 10/10


----------



## scottath

anyone want to rate/suggest things for mine?


----------



## vinzend

does anyone know where to buy psu cable extension?
and long sata cable? and i would like to hear some advices from you guys..


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


anyone want to rate/suggest things for mine?


I'll give you a 8/10 because you kept it pretty clean on the bottom portion from what I can see.


----------



## SDriver

You can get sata cables and psu extensions from Newegg.


----------



## indypokat76

8/10 lotta upside though









will oversize pics break the forum?


----------



## VCheeZ

^ 10/10
New PSU means new cable management pics


----------



## Touge180SX

Only one person rated mine. Remember, this is a completely clear case:

Rate me!!


----------



## vinzend

rate mine please even tho it's not good looking, yet..









how long the sata cable u guys advice?


----------



## scottath

Touge180SX - Looks GREAT - considering.....
I love how it looks like a V8 engine....
Probs about a 7/10 for cables - as they are clearly noticeable - but overall id give it a 9/10 (not based on cable routing prowess)

Anyone else want to give mine a rating and suggest other things to do...?
Here


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
^ 10/10
New PSU means new cable management pics

















Holy engine block sized HS.


----------



## vinzend

no one rates mine..


----------



## sintricate

Only picture I have of the inside of my case at the moment.


----------



## scottath

vinzend - ~6.5/10 probs
i can see heaps...

Get as much behind the mb tray as possible - turn the rear fan to get the cable closer to the motherboard etc
plenty of work to be done


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Just finished with my Classified added:



















I was gonna rate the top one 7 cause theres a few loose cables that don't follow any real lines but because everything is sleeved and black ill give it 8.5.

The bottom gets an easy 9.5 maybe even 10 from that angle. Beautiful work Touge.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
What should i do further to my case?
(that is easy to do - as i dont have time atm to dismantle system again)

PS - these are 5mp images.....




Ask if you want extra images/without the man mount there
bit hard to take pics where it is.....(door to my room in the way)

Scottath, you get an 8. You'd get one extra point if those wires right down the bottom vanished and the last point if you did some sleeving.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


vinzend - ~6.5/10 probs
i can see heaps...

Get as much behind the mb tray as possible - turn the rear fan to get the cable closer to the motherboard etc
plenty of work to be done


finally.. behind mb tray? cant let anything slip behind that..








and what do u mean by turning the rear fan?

i have no idea how to make the 8pin cable to go through behind..








i can do the sata cables..


----------



## scottath

Top rear fan has the cable falling from the top edge down to the hole - spin the fan so that the cable exits the fan close to the motherboard if that makes sense?

get as many of the other cables as possible behind the MB tray - eg the 24 pin is already behind the mb tray


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Touge180SX - Looks GREAT - considering.....
I love how it looks like a V8 engine....
Probs about a 7/10 for cables - as they are clearly noticeable - but overall id give it a 9/10 (not based on cable routing prowess)


Thanks scottath! Really not much more I can do because it is a clear case. To me, anyone can cable manage a normal case but doing it on something like a test rack or this is extremely difficult.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I was gonna rate the top one 7 cause theres a few loose cables that don't follow any real lines but because everything is sleeved and black ill give it 8.5.

The bottom gets an easy 9.5 maybe even 10 from that angle. Beautiful work Touge.










Thanks! Those cables are bothering the crap outta me too! Couldn't do it any different as the cable aren't quite long enough. Might try extending them a bit.

Also, I'll be redoing the 24-pin soon hopefully!


----------



## scottath

i totally agree with you though - a clear case dose hamper all efforts also....


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


i totally agree with you though - a clear case dose hamper all efforts also....


Yeah, but I love the way it turned out! Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## scottath

main thing is the cableing above what looks to be a fan controller - and the cables coming down from above (inevitable)
maybe put some metal conduit under the sata cables or something to hide them behind - and the 24pin kills it for me - i think a single cable would be better - or do 3 cables per heatshrink thing - and then braid them for a really nice look....?


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
main thing is the cableing above what looks to be a fan controller - and the cables coming down from above (inevitable)
maybe put some metal conduit under the sata cables or something to hide them behind - and the 24pin kills it for me - i think a single cable would be better - or do 3 cables per heatshrink thing - and then braid them for a really nice look....?

basicly what i was saying i think if you did the 24 pin and do it say 3 wires per sleave it will tone it done alot go from 24 wires to 8 lol


----------



## scottath

yep - what he said


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
main thing is the cableing above what looks to be a fan controller - and the cables coming down from above (inevitable)
maybe put some metal conduit under the sata cables or something to hide them behind - and the 24pin kills it for me - i think a single cable would be better - or do 3 cables per heatshrink thing - and then braid them for a really nice look....?

Oh, from my power splitter? Yeah, they have to come down and they are short. When the side is on, you can't even see them so not that big of a worry in all honesty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
basicly what i was saying i think if you did the 24 pin and do it say 3 wires per sleave it will tone it done alot go from 24 wires to 8 lol

I was thinking 4 per sleeve in a square pattern for 6 cable straight in a row!


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Oh, from my power splitter? Yeah, they have to come down and they are short. When the side is on, you can't even see them so not that big of a worry in all honesty.

I was thinking 4 per sleeve in a square pattern for 6 cable straight in a row!

6 8 what ever floats your boat lol


----------



## KusH

Suggestions?


----------



## WarlordOne

Wipe the fingerprints off the top of the heatsink?

Is there room to run some of the cables behind the MB tray?


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 









Suggestions?

i have a question are all those still fans lol the light blue ons in general
i bet there nto doing much but making a lot of noise that close together

if there are still fans in there i suggest gutting them and using them as a tunnel

just the 2 fans connected to the case you might get better air flow


----------



## catalyst




----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalyst* 










I give it a 9/10. Just because with souch a gap between the mobo and the hard drive tray, a dremel would do wonders to tuck those things away.

Seems that people are not rating the photos as per the purpose of this thread. Let me emphasize:
When you post, remember to rate the case above you.

I will now post my pic again for great justice.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
i have a question are all those still fans lol the light blue ons in general
i bet there nto doing much but making a lot of noise that close together

if there are still fans in there i suggest gutting them and using them as a tunnel

just the 2 fans connected to the case you might get better air flow


No those are shrouds not fans... lol that would be silly cause the kaze would burn up those motors on them quickly if there were fans there lol.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I give it a 9/10. Just because with souch a gap between the mobo and the hard drive tray, a dremel would do wonders to tuck those things away.

Seems that people are not rating the photos as per the purpose of this thread. Let me emphasize:
When you post, remember to rate the case above you.

I will now post my pic again for great justice.

















if you could i would route the wires behind your hdd's to make it look clean

7/10

now ill post mine again


----------



## VCheeZ

7.5/10

What wires?

NM. Give me 20 mins. I haz a plan.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


if you could i would route the wires behind your hdd's to make it look clean

7/10

now ill post mine again





Looks good ghettogheddy! I'll give it an 8.5-9/10 for colorful wires but other than that, looks great especially with such a small case! I thought you had that Logisys acrylic case?

Ok, mine again for other to rate following suit of the posts above!


----------



## wire

Touge 10/10 looks great


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Touge 10/10 looks great


Thanks!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I give it a 9/10. Just because with souch a gap between the mobo and the hard drive tray, a dremel would do wonders to tuck those things away.

Seems that people are not rating the photos as per the purpose of this thread. Let me emphasize:
When you post, remember to rate the case above you.

I will now post my pic again for great justice.


















nice sound card ROFL


----------



## ceemuk

hallelujah!







somebody has finally made rounded SATA cables. I've always hated the awkward rigidity of existing SATA cables. These new ones from Akasa look like a godsend.


----------



## VCheeZ

OK. Here it goes:

Before









After


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
OK. Here it goes:

Before









After









10/10 for sure


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I give it a 9/10. Just because with souch a gap between the mobo and the hard drive tray, a dremel would do wonders to tuck those things away.

Seems that people are not rating the photos as per the purpose of this thread. Let me emphasize:
When you post, remember to rate the case above you.

I will now post my pic again for great justice.

















Darn that is a monster cooler. I give it a 10


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Thanks to all, but I believe that the whole point of sleeving is to show them off







I mean, I spent hours and hours on making those cables look SEXXXXXXXY why hide them totally?









Non sleeved=ugly nasty stock sleeve/yellow wires=HIDE THEM

Anyways, thanks, I could move them elsewhere and have them out of the way but I like them there.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Looks good ghettogheddy! I'll give it an 8.5-9/10 for colorful wires but other than that, looks great especially with such a small case! I thought you had that Logisys acrylic case?

Ok, mine again for other to rate following suit of the posts above!













































ULTRA WIN on the colors chosen. Cables 9/10, hoses 1000/10


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

double psot


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Thanks to all, but I believe that the whole point of sleeving is to show them off







I mean, I spent hours and hours on making those cables look SEXXXXXXXY why hide them totally?









Non sleeved=ugly nasty stock sleeve/yellow wires=HIDE THEM

Anyways, thanks, I could move them elsewhere and have them out of the way but I like them there.










ULTRA WIN on the colors chosen. Cables 9/10, hoses 1000/10
















EVGA, I couldn't agree with you more! Show off those sleeved cables! Hiding your cables is nice but when they come out and all you see is a tree of colors, what's the point?!? EVGA, 9/10 easy for you brother!

And thanks on my rating, I love the all black with a little red too!


----------



## TFL Replica

I totally agree. What one should aim for is cable MANAGEMENT, not cable HIDING as some people seem to think. Stuffing a bunch of cables down a hole doesn't mean anything, especially if the aforementioned hole was not cut by the owner.
Vcheez's gets a 9/10 from me. What did you do to the 24pin wires?
88EVGAFTW 9.5/10 because it just looks so darn good.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I think that the ultimate cable managment means that even the back of the case looks neat! Theres a challenge for you all.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I think that the ultimate cable managment means that even the back of the case looks neat! Theres a challenge for you all.

The back of my case looks neat, wait a minute, I don't have a back of a case!!


----------



## oliverw92

cable management means making cables look attractive. Cable hiding means making them unseen.


----------



## nafljhy

i think cable management is to make it looking attractive and to hide it. because your are managing it to for best airflow, looks, and to hide it nicely.

well i try to hide it nicely.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i think cable management is to make it looking attractive and to hide it. because your are managing it to for best airflow, looks, and to hide it nicely.

well i try to hide it nicely.










They don't have to be hidden to stop obstructing airflow and shoving everything between the motherboard tray and side panel is in no way "managed".


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I totally agree. What one should aim for is cable MANAGEMENT, not cable HIDING as some people seem to think. Stuffing a bunch of cables down a hole doesn't mean anything, especially if the aforementioned hole was not cut by the owner.
Vcheez's gets a 9/10 from me. What did you do to the 24pin wires?
88EVGAFTW 9.5/10 because it just looks so darn good.


I am trying a new mod methodology, using liquid electrical tape to coat the colorful wires to not draw the eye as much.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Well as others have said, I think it is to make them look attractive and neat at the same time, for me, the only option for my case since the mobo is upside down, is to route them through those pre-made holes at the bottom










Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I am trying a new mod methodology, using liquid electrical tape to coat the colorful wires to not draw the eye as much.










So this would make them look like the Corsair HX series and Ultra PSUs? if yes that'll be a good alternative to sleeves, I think sleeves, for me at least, are just to get rid of the rainbow of colors, and add some looks. If all my wires were black already like an HX or Ultra PSU, i wouldn't see the need for sleeves.


----------



## ricflairw000

I am not happy with my wiring at all I think im going to sleeve some of it this weekend to see how that goes, its my first attempt
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5198/img1339gt.jpg
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9384/img1337gg.jpg

any suggestions on how to make it better than this crap?

I ordered new SATA cables they are going to be black


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
I am not happy with my wiring at all I think im going to sleeve some of it this weekend to see how that goes, its my first attempt
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5198/img1339gt.jpg
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9384/img1337gg.jpg

any suggestions on how to make it better than this crap?

I ordered new SATA cables they are going to be black

I was gonna say.. it's awfully rainbowish. It's really neat, but still looks a little weird for some reason. Too much red/orange/yellow?







GJ tho, 8/10


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
They don't have to be hidden to stop obstructing airflow and shoving everything between the motherboard tray and side panel is in no way "managed".

oh but i manage the back and such.







well i like to think i do.


----------



## LemonSlice

Well, I just finished mine. Rate one or both, whatever you like, but if you pick one, rate the good one please








Originally...
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/4353/dscn0972h.jpg
Now...
http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/6965/dscn1035y.jpg


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
I was gonna say.. it's awfully rainbowish. It's really neat, but still looks a little weird for some reason. Too much red/orange/yellow?







GJ tho, 8/10

Thanks!

and i agree something isnt right. It is pretty neat. but im still going to work on it a bit.
I also think its the color. everything is black other than the skittles (rainbow) all around. ill try my hand a sleeving this weekend


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Well, I just finished mine. Rate one or both, whatever you like, but if you pick one, rate the good one please








Originally...








Now...










def #2 but maybe a 7/10

next thing you should do is turn your hdd around


----------



## oliverw92

Was there any need to quote both those pictures?

7/10, you could do better.


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Was there any need to quote both those pictures?

7/10, you could do better.

Hmm, maybe. Unfortunately, I can't turn around the HDD's because it doesn't fit. I'm pretty happy as of now, maybe I'll try harder when I have some real tools. (I had a screwdriver, precision screw drivers, pliers, a drill with only a phillips bit, and some assortment of screws.)


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Was there any need to quote both those pictures?

7/10, you could do better.

well it was part of his post lol just ht0ought id do it so people didn't have to click the links

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Hmm, maybe. Unfortunately, I can't turn around the HDD's because it doesn't fit. I'm pretty happy as of now, maybe I'll try harder when I have some real tools. (I had a screwdriver, precision screw drivers, pliers, a drill with only a phillips bit, and some assortment of screws.)

that shoudl be plenty
they dont have to be even on the window side they can stick out a lil


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
well it was part of his post lol just ht0ought id do it so people didn't have to click the links

that shoudl be plenty
they dont have to be even on the window side they can stick out a lil

Problem is they stick out to the point where I can't close the panel.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Problem is they stick out to the point where I can't close the panel.

oh you mean if you actually screw them in i would just drill new holes
if the drive fits the way it is it will fit the other way lol just have to mod it a lil


----------



## LemonSlice

Well, the distance from the screw hole to the edge is different on the I/O side and the plain side. If I turned it around, the hard drive won't click into place in the caddy. Then if I even tilt the case I can hear the drive slipping out. I think I'll just throw together a thing to cover it all up from parts of my old case.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Well, the distance from the screw hole to the edge is different on the I/O side and the plain side. If I turned it around, the hard drive won't click into place in the caddy. Then if I even tilt the case I can hear the drive slipping out. I think I'll just throw together a thing to cover it all up from parts of my old case.

if those caddys are anything like mine they have 3 holes on each side of the caddy
you can kind of see it in mine
if you look at the lil round, black gromit there is a hole on each side i just mounted them to the holes that worked right
couldn't move the gromit but it still does its job


----------



## LemonSlice

Well, I don't think I can do that, here's a close up of my caddy.


I decided to cut up my old case and make a simple cover for the drive bay. It needs some edge smoothing, but you get the idea.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Well, I don't think I can do that, here's a close up of my caddy.


I decided to cut up my old case and make a simple cover for the drive bay. It needs some edge smoothing, but you get the idea.


like... 3/10

that makes me have to blink profusely to get the cables that not manageable to focus in my eyeballs.


----------



## ghettogeddy

i know i post alot in here but i re routed some wires the cpu 8 pin and a couple of the fan ones 
before 


after


----------



## ashtyler

9/10


----------



## da tick 07

heres mine. please notice that you cant see the bottom cables because the side panel covers them. also this is *without *any zipties since i ran out. yes i know the pic sucks but its the best i can do since i cant find my camera


----------



## oliverw92

I can't see anything


----------



## da tick 07

i know. sorry=/ i need to find this camera


----------



## SDriver

Just finished up sleeving all my cables and installed the water cooling. What do you think? Anything suggestions at all?


----------



## oliverw92

9.5/10, dam nice man! Get black SATA cables. The tubing looks great! Is that just distilled water?


----------



## MintMouse

9.9. Yeah...the sata cable - gloss blue maybe?


----------



## oliverw92

This is the only time i really like the colour scheme of the gigabyte boards, when in a properly blue setup


----------



## SDriver

That is distilled water with blue uv die. For some reason it doesnt look very blue in the pics. I was thinking black sata cables too to finish it off. Im also going to sleeve the pci e cables soon. I was so tired of sleeving after I did the cpu power cable, main cable, and front panel cables. I couldnt do anymore that day. Its a ton of work


----------



## oliverw92

Sleeve the SATA cables and the cpu power.


----------



## ImmortalKenny




----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 









9/10

I luvs ur rig.









Running caseless for a bit...


----------



## scottath

ImmortalKenny - very nice - love those fans....
9/10

Kamikaze127...um - even caseless you can do better - but i dont suppose its worth bothering if its gomning back into a case soon.

How is that board BTW? i almost got it over my gigabyte one....except i had to wait another month for that board.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


ImmortalKenny - very nice - love those fans....
9/10

Kamikaze127...um - even caseless you can do better - but i dont suppose its worth bothering if its gomning back into a case soon.

How is that board BTW? i almost got it over my gigabyte one....except i had to wait another month for that board.


Yeah I'm only going caseless because my PSU is getting sleeved this week.

The board is good.. not much to say. Got to 3.4Ghz on a Phenom I, so that was nice. I was working on getting a PhII 940 but the deal fell through... guess I'll keep on looking.


----------



## MIGhunter

How do you rate that guy at 9/10 but ppl that sleeve their cables lower. I see more red and yellow in there than ppl that don't bother with cable management. I guess if this thread were about air flow cable management, then it's ok.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 









dude, caseless is no excuse.  -2/10


----------



## rfjunkie

not much I can do in this case with this motherboard and case combo for wire management.. I did the best I could with what was there.

These are a just a couple of pictures of my parts machine... I just got done putting it together with some spare stuff I had laying around.

I added the side window and lights. The side window was cut out on a Flow water jet at work. Along with the hole in the case and the window frame.


----------



## Triscuit

Ok so here is my latest pics after my paint job


----------



## aln688

Almost ready to join the club, three HDD cables and I'm done.


----------



## oliverw92

Ok you win the tidy backside competition! 9.5/10


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Ok you win the tidy backside competition! 9.5/10

Ha ha, alright, thanks! I must apologize for the poor quality of photographs, I don't have a digital camera, I'm relying on my mobile phone camera instead. I did brighten them up though to help with visibility.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


not much i can do in this case with this motherboard and case combo for wire management.. I did the best i could with what was there.

These are a just a couple of pictures of my parts machine... I just got done putting it together with some spare stuff i had laying around.

I added the side window and lights. The side window was cut out on a flow water jet at work. Along with the hole in the case and the window frame.


7/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triscuit*


ok so here is my latest pics after my paint job










8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


almost ready to join the club, three hdd cables and i'm done.


9/10


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Kamikaze127...um - even caseless you can do better - but i dont suppose its worth bothering if its gomning back into a case soon.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
dude, caseless is no excuse.  -2/10

If only you guys knew why I was going caseless for a few days..

It makes it easier to sleeve!









*Sorry for the "meh" pictures... the lighting is horrible in my room now (the sun is setting at 7PM.. what is this madness?!).*


----------



## fireman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


Almost ready to join the club, three HDD cables and I'm done.


What case is that? The P180 or something? ( I know the name but don't remember it







)

How's the airflow on that thing? Awesome cable management.

9/10


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


If only you guys knew why I was going caseless for a few days..

It makes it easier to sleeve!









*Sorry for the "meh" pictures... the lighting is horrible in my room now (the sun is setting at 7PM.. what is this madness?!).*















































what sleeving did you use?

you get a 4 out of 10 just for sleeving









folding station compleatly remote no monitor keyboard etc







and no cable manigment



















main rig still needs some work


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


what sleeving did you use?

you get a 4 out of 10 just for sleeving










Green & Carbon techflex 1/8th inch.










The Green is UV reactive.



















When I'm done sleeving I'll rebuild my NZXT Tempest.


----------



## Spritanium

Haven't changed anything, just looking for some more ratings


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 









very nice 9/10







i love that case

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triscuit* 
Ok so here is my latest pics after my paint job

















anymore want to rate my current setup? the top fan has sence been turned correctly. (i forgot that i had to flip the top panel over)


----------



## sexybastard

8/10

thats the Asus dark knight 4870 right? do you think the fan is really loud? i have the same one and its unbearable







.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
8/10

thats the Asus dark knight 4870 right? do you think the fan is really loud? i have the same one and its unbearable







.

that it is... but i cannot hear it... but thats not saying much. everyone would hate my pc. VERY loud xD i can hear my pc when it is on in the next room xD


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


that it is... but i cannot hear it... but thats not saying much. everyone would hate my pc. VERY loud xD i can hear my pc when it is on in the next room xD


ouch... that must be rough on your ears. my pc can get very loud as well as i have have 3x high speed yate loons and the 4870... but i have a fan controller and i use CCC to keep the gpu at lowest fan speeds... then it is virtually silent.

i guess ill play as well. heres my computer:


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


ouch... that must be rough on your ears. my pc can get very loud as well as i have have 3x high speed yate loons and the 4870... but i have a fan controller and i use CCC to keep the gpu at lowest fan speeds... then it is virtually silent.

i guess ill play as well. heres my computer:











i would have to 7/10 just because all the colored wires. I am going to wait to sleeve mine until my CCL and fans/leds get here when i order them xD oh and is your case upside down? if not *** case is that


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triscuit* 
i would have to 7/10 just because all the colored wires. I am going to wait to sleeve mine until my CCL and fans/leds get here when i order them xD oh and is your case upside down? if not *** case is that

its a lian li pc a05b case. reverse atx where the mobo sits upside down and air flow through the case is back to front. its great for the CPU as it gets the coolest air first. its not so good for gpu as it creates a pocket of heat on top. but with a little work a nice 120mm blow hole can put it in on top to alleviate this problem


----------



## oliverw92

WHy do you have a corsair h50 on an overclocked i7? Your temperatures must be shocking!

7/10 for your cable management.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


WHy do you have a corsair h50 on an overclocked i7? Your temperatures must be shocking!

7/10 for your cable management.


i dont understand where this whole rumor of the h50 sucking donkey balls originated from? its a great cooler that matches the like of the megahalem and the TRUE at the a fraction of the size.

check it out push n pull h50 beats TRUE

my temps are actually really good. 70c w/ 1.35v at 3800mhz with prime95 small fft's with a 26c ambient.


----------



## oliverw92

A megahalems can keep an i7 at 50celcius under 100% load.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


A megahalems can keep an i7 at 50celcius under 100% load.


at what vcore, overclock, ambient temp and stress test?


----------



## oliverw92

DOn't know sorry, but my friend has his i7 clocked at 3.7ghz and his idle is 35celcius with a megahalems.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
ouch... that must be rough on your ears. my pc can get very loud as well as i have have 3x high speed yate loons and the 4870... but i have a fan controller and i use CCC to keep the gpu at lowest fan speeds... then it is virtually silent.

i guess ill play as well. heres my computer:










I vote 9/10, it looks very neat and tidy. As for the colored wires, you can't always sleeve right up to the connector, especially with thick AWG power wires. I would give half a point more if that SATA power cable going from the DVD burner to the first HDD was pushed in towards the front of the case.


----------



## mind0uT




----------



## Tator Tot

8/10


----------



## skkhai

Picked up two Dark Knight TOP 4870s, both for $150 locally on craigslist. <3 when new generation cards come out... cheap old gens!


----------



## TFL Replica

Missing the WC tubes. I'll give you 8/10 until you add those.


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skkhai* 
Picked up two Dark Knight TOP 4870s, both for $150 locally on craigslist. <3 when new generation cards come out... cheap old gens!



















where are the tubes?







probably 10/10 after u place it..


----------



## skkhai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Missing the WC tubes. I'll give you 8/10 until you add those.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
where are the tubes?







probably 10/10 after u place it..









Sorry guys... Just wanted to show off my cabling, this IS "rate my cables" afterall







. But I guess tubing could be considered cables... so I'll repost later when I get my rads and tubing in.

How would you guys rate it if it was air cooled? Everything is completely wired to run in that picture.


----------



## HAFenvy

Ok, I am now happy enough with my system to finally post a picture into this thread. There are more close up shots in my build log (See Post 61) but here we go









EDIT: Updated Build Link to correct location with close up shots after I finished water cooling install


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Ok, I am now happy enough with my system to finally post a picture into this thread. There are more close up shots in my build log (See Post 55) but here we go



















dude, that thing is flipping gorgeous.


----------



## oliverw92

That is INSANITY! Possible the best i've seen in this topic?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


dude, that thing is flipping gorgeous.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That is INSANITY! Possible the best i've seen in this topic?


Thanks guys! Maybe I should upload a higher resolution shot? And let me tell you - there are a lot of hours into my cable management among other things for this build - I'm rather picky and still see stuff I want to clean up a bit like those UV Cathode cables.








scary thought huh.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


...And let me tell you - there are a lot of hours into my cable management among other things for this build - I'm rather picky and still see stuff I want to clean up a bit like those UV Cathode cables....


I agree, and know exactly what you mean. I spent days on cable management, working out the best route for cables and giving connectors enough cable so the connector isn't being pulled or bent. Your system looks excellent, obviously you spent time with it and the end result is worth it. For me, I give 10/10.


----------



## catalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That is INSANITY! Possible the best i've seen in this topic?


yup, @ HAFenvy - 10/10


----------



## LemonSlice

I envy that HAF....


----------



## DanielF50

HAFenvy, that is the most rediculous guts of a PC I have ever seen, its amazing!

Anyways, a slight update since I got my Coolermaster V8, which is keeping my 3.6GHz Q6600 ranging from 15/20Â°c (idle) to 40Â°c (full load) on a warmish day [for england!], Im amazed!


















When I get the free time and money, I will get on to sleeving my wires and I may, paint the inside black









Dan


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Ok, I am now happy enough with my system to finally post a picture into this thread. There are more close up shots in my build log (See Post 61) but here we go









EDIT: Updated Build Link to correct location with close up shots after I finished water cooling install



















simply beautiful. 10/10
great job!


----------



## SDriver

Agreed. 10/10. Great job!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


HAFenvy, that is the most rediculous guts of a PC I have ever seen, its amazing!

Anyways, a slight update since I got my Coolermaster V8, which is keeping my 3.6GHz Q6600 ranging from 15/20Â°c (idle) to 40Â°c (full load) on a warmish day [for england!], Im amazed!









When I get the free time and money, I will get on to sleeving my wires and I may, paint the inside black









Dan


Thanks! For yours, the image is a little big (heavy on the download) but looks good so far. Bundling up like you did looks good and I'll give your overall management an 8/10. Improvement suggestions:

- Fix the bottom fan cable to go downward throught management hole with the front panel cables
- Front management cables, I tucked mine across the top of the case - they are nice and long so it shouldn't be an issue moving them up there
- SATA cables - I switched to 24in long cables so I had more to play with and could wrap them around the motherboard tray and again, up across the top of the case.

Once you go black - your cables stand out a lot more so that is where sleeving really makes a big difference.







Just be ready to spend a lot of time on it - pulling pins, shrink tube, sleeving cable after cable - it consumes you after a while (as I just proved).


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


I envy that HAF....











Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalyst*


yup, @ HAFenvy - 10/10











Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


simply beautiful. 10/10 
great job!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SDriver*


Agreed. 10/10. Great job!


Thanks to everyone for the comments - much appreciated


----------



## ashtyler

@HAFenvy.. .that's what i call Sexinness at its beast.. hehehhehe +1


----------



## aln688

Finally, better pictures.


----------



## oliverw92

Dam good for a mini p180! 9/10, can you hide those ones down the bottom more?


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Finally, better pictures.
*Snip*

Very nice. 9.995/10. Clean up the cables around the PSU and it's a solid ten. Very good for a P180 mini.


----------



## HAFenvy

9.5/10 - that has to be the cleanest behind the motherboard tray setup I've seen. If you really want to bring it up a notch including the suggestions above, sleeve or buy black SATA cables although from the front side you don't see them much.

Nice job


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Thanks! For yours, the image is a little big (heavy on the download) but looks good so far. Bundling up like you did looks good and I'll give your overall management an 8/10. Improvement suggestions:

- Fix the bottom fan cable to go downward throught management hole with the front panel cables
- Front management cables, I tucked mine across the top of the case - they are nice and long so it shouldn't be an issue moving them up there
- SATA cables - I switched to 24in long cables so I had more to play with and could wrap them around the motherboard tray and again, up across the top of the case.

Once you go black - your cables stand out a lot more so that is where sleeving really makes a big difference.







Just be ready to spend a lot of time on it - pulling pins, shrink tube, sleeving cable after cable - it consumes you after a while (as I just proved).

Ahh, Thank you HAFenvy









I'll look into doing what you suggested, the first 2 sound pretty easy for me to do without any confusion, but the last 2 dont, they seem a lot harder haha







I will try to get to sleeving my cables when I get a bit of time off of college, seems like a better idea than trying it when I have work to do as it seems like it takes an awfully long time but makes the cables look amazing!

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## MintMouse

So this is my first AMD build...
Don't even know the name of the case.







.










And a slightly less flattering view...









Think I've done okay with that I've got there.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
HAFenvy, that is the most rediculous guts of a PC I have ever seen, its amazing!

Anyways, a slight update since I got my Coolermaster V8, which is keeping my 3.6GHz Q6600 ranging from 15/20Â°c (idle) to 40Â°c (full load) on a warmish day [for england!], Im amazed!









When I get the free time and money, I will get on to sleeving my wires and I may, paint the inside black









Dan

why did you put a dust filter on the rear fan?


----------



## cRaZyEddie187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Ok, I am now happy enough with my system to finally post a picture into this thread. There are more close up shots in my build log (See Post 61) but here we go









EDIT: Updated Build Link to correct location with close up shots after I finished water cooling install



















Def a nice build! 10/10 I have one coming up too I think you guys will appreciate it as much as this system (as soon as i put together my wc setup)

BTW we have quite the similar setup


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


Finally, better pictures.











10/10 very neat!


----------



## zhevra

My antec 900, nothing to impressive but I'd say better than most.

(The mess up in the right hand side is from my fan controller, Kinda hard to hide em)


















(OCN logo / Chuck Norris auto graph)


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


why did you put a dust filter on the rear fan?


To keep dust inside, duh.


----------



## zhevra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


To keep dust inside, duh.


Mmmmm dust!


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


And a slightly less flattering view...









Think I've done okay with that I've got there.


Dat nasteh mayne...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

@ zhevra - 6/10 you need to take a dremel to that thing. 

I will have to re-post my rig when i get done sleeving. ;-) see if i can cap off the 9.5/10's i got last time.  (also painting, so even more good looks)


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Dam good for a mini p180! 9/10, can you hide those ones down the bottom more?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *minus.fireal* 
Very nice. 9.995/10. Clean up the cables around the PSU and it's a solid ten. Very good for a P180 mini.

I would, problem is two of the cables (SATA power and Pentium 4 ATX power) aren't used and rolled around and cable tied. The PSU cable has an awkward three inches spare before it goes into the PSU, being as thick as it is it won't bend easy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
9.5/10 - that has to be the cleanest behind the motherboard tray setup I've seen. If you really want to bring it up a notch including the suggestions above, sleeve or buy black SATA cables although from the front side you don't see them much.

Nice job









I thought about the black SATA cables, problem was I couldn't find them with a right-angle on one end, with latch, in 8" long. The only color I could get that specification in was red.

Thanks all, much appreciated.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
I thought about the black SATA cables, problem was I couldn't find them with a right-angle on one end, with latch, in 8" long. The only color I could get that specification in was red.

Thanks all, much appreciated.

I had the same issue, all the angled end ones that were 24in long I wanted were red... so I sleeved them with 3/8in sleeving I got at a local electronics shop (singe the ends so it doesn't fray on you) and then used 1/2in shrink, which fits over the connectors, to hold it all together. Simple and effective


----------



## grimreaper420

I definitely need to re-wire my system ...after seeing a few here...wow
Good job guys!


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Dat nasteh mayne...









No it's not.


----------



## Deano12345

My second go at it.Couple of notes

-Masking tape will be replaced by cable ties later today (my dad is bringing me home some from work)

-Molex will be gone by the end of the week and fan cables will be managed also.Im picking up a fan controller.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


why did you put a dust filter on the rear fan?


Dust gets everywhere my friend







I dont like having to clean the blades off, its pretty anoying and seeing as there is mesh like holes in the side (no fan just yet) dust somehow gets in there









Dan


----------



## zhevra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
@ zhevra - 6/10 you need to take a dremel to that thing. 

I will have to re-post my rig when i get done sleeving. ;-) see if i can cap off the 9.5/10's i got last time.  (also painting, so even more good looks)

Any suggestions on what exactly i should do? I know i could do some more work on the HDD cages, but behind my mobo is pretty cramped. I almost have to force the back panel on.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


I had the same issue, all the angled end ones that were 24in long I wanted were red... so I sleeved them with 3/8in sleeving I got at a local electronics shop (singe the ends so it doesn't fray on you) and then used 1/2in shrink, which fits over the connectors, to hold it all together. Simple and effective



















Now *that* looks nice! Good job there. Have you ever saw these? ...round SATA cables. I've no idea where you buy them though, but they look good.

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?t...ATA3-50_100-BK


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


Now *that* looks nice! Good job there. Have you ever saw these? ...round SATA cables. I've no idea where you buy them though, but they look good.


Thanks! And oooo round SATA3 cables with latches in black. I have not seen those available anywhere yet but give it time and I'm sure the usual enthusiast PC shops will have them as more people ask for them.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Here, now rate the build taking the bottom into consideration (I still have yet to drill a 1 inch hole to pass the SATA power cable through)


























Compare the bottom now, to how it used to look before:
http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/s.../Thermo011.jpg


----------



## HAFenvy

Wow. That is a lot of sleeving work - you even individually sleeved your SATA power cables and I know how much time that would have taken to do. I'll give you a 9.9/10... I knock of .1 for the white cathode wires you can see at the top/front in the drive bay and wrapping around the top in the first image. Sleeve those bad boys and you have a 10 on your hands









And yes - your bottom work is a lot improved. Nice job!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Thanks, that seems sorta generous seeing as I have yet to sleeve the rest of the sata cable and the extra 8 pin cable, which I wont sleeve unti I have a mobo that needs it. I also decided not to sleeve any of the cathode wires, since I go through cathodes quite a bit and usually throw them out.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Thanks, that seems sorta generous seeing as I have yet to sleeve the rest of the sata cable and the extra 8 pin cable, which I wont sleeve unti I have a mobo that needs it. I also decided not to sleeve any of the cathode wires, since I go through cathodes quite a bit and usually throw them out.

Yeah what is up with that, I've got one Logisys UV that is nice and the second one is kind of bleh and has been that way since I got them. I sleeved them anyway - I can always cut off the heat shrink and transfer the sleeve to new ones if they die


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I never thought about cutting off the wire thus freeing the sleeve from the cathode





















NICE, ill sleeve them later when i get home. I have had a hit and miss experience with logisys lights, some last me 2-3 months, some last me 1 yr, usually they start to look burnt out on one edge or they fade out suddenly, then i know they are going bad. They are only ~6$ at the local shop so I don't mind 6$ every few months.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 







I never thought about cutting off the wire thus freeing the sleeve from the cathode





















NICE, ill sleeve them later when i get home. I have had a hit and miss experience with logisys lights, some last me 2-3 months, some last me 1 yr, usually they start to look burnt out on one edge or they fade out suddenly, then i know they are going bad. They are only ~6$ at the local shop so I don't mind 6$ every few months.

Great work on the cable management down the bottom of the case man,looks great


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

that's about all I can do with it, not mch to work with at the bottom.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Here, now rate the build taking the bottom into consideration (I still have yet to drill a 1 inch hole to pass the SATA power cable through)


























Compare the bottom now, to how it used to look before:
http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/s.../Thermo011.jpg

3 or a 4.

It's not managed at all, It's just sleeved.


----------



## mattliston

how is it not managed? I give him a 7, simply needs a few big sleeves for the bunches of cables


----------



## Syrillian

Macho (aka 88EVGA), perhaps you could rig up a series of looms to keep that awesome wiring in check?

Even so... daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Lovin' yer rig. I suggest that you not leave it unattended.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I'm gonna leave it as is, no point in hiding all the sleeves when I spent hours on them and they are nice to look at


----------



## ricflairw000

before










middle









after









i still have to resleeve the 90mm fans
and SATA power lines


----------



## 856Media

I say 7/10

Sleeve those lose wires and bundle the power cables.


----------



## [email protected]'D

not the best pic of my cable management but here goes










Try not to be too harsh


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 

after

i still have to resleeve the 90mm fans
and SATA power lines


6/10

There is just something about your pictures that makes it very unappealing to the eyes IMHO. And also, your PCI power cables look like a mess. :S


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
There is just something about your pictures that makes it very unappealing to the eyes IMHO.

i agree!! *** is wrong with it though other than whats been said

i think part is my crappy photography


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Yeah what is up with "Crazy cables" over there for the vid card power









Sleeve everything else, looking good so far.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


not the best pic of my cable management but here goes










Try not to be too harsh


Amazing Foxy! 9.9/10!

The loss of .1 is for the blue/yellow I can see in the pump wires!







Take a sharpie to those bad boys! hehe

Look great!


----------



## StarMick

Please think of the pain in the ass of this case. For those who can, give me EASY tips for improving, I like this, but every improvement would be nice


----------



## Deano12345

@ Starmick : Anywhere you can hide that 24 pin ?


----------



## JMT668

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*











before










middle 









after 









i still have to resleeve the 90mm fans
and SATA power lines



are your rear fans push air into the case?


----------



## StarMick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


@ Starmick : Anywhere you can hide that 24 pin ?


I''d like to, but I cant get it behind the mobo tray, cause its too big


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarMick*


I''d like to, but I cant get it behind the mobo tray, cause its too big










Take off that big sleeve and individually sleeve the cables maybe ?


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
are your rear fans push air into the case?

yes correct they are the only intake ones on the TJ07

kind of a weird set up but oh well


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Yeah what is up with "Crazy cables" over there for the vid card power









Sleeve everything else, looking good so far.

ill fix taht this weekend

a couple zip ties will do the trick i think


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
ill fix taht this weekend

a couple zip ties will do the trick i think

Zip Ties FTW


----------



## SpidermanXP7

Here is mine


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpidermanXP7* 
Here is mine

9.5/10

I can still see some non-sleeved cables !

Like I said in your thread,great job


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Zip Ties FTW










agreed they are a life saver


----------



## muledeer

I've made a few changes since the last time I posted here







Whatya think








Attachment 125543

Attachment 125544


----------



## MIGhunter

@muler I like it, 9.5/10, only cause of the cables down by the PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

7/10

Nice Budget parts there.

I think that monitors a 19" or so, so it could be upgraded.
CPU/Board are old. But CPU upgrade would be other it.

Other than that, Sound Card, RAID, and DDR2 1066 RAM.


----------



## 856Media

Nothing to rate, but figured I would share.

Added 120mm fan in the other 3 5.25 drive bays to draw in cooler air.

Now the case pulls air in the front, pulls across the CPU and out the back 120mm fan.


----------



## oliverw92

muledeer: DUDE 9.8/10, the only thing i can see is the p4 and the few cables very top left! That is awesome man!


----------



## muledeer

Thanks guys







I've been thinking of making some sort of a shroud to cover those wires but haven't really put much thought in it


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


7/10

Nice Budget parts there.

I think that monitors a 19" or so, so it could be upgraded. 
CPU/Board are old. But CPU upgrade would be other it.

Other than that, Sound Card, RAID, and DDR2 1066 RAM.


Wrong rate thread...









Media, you need some clearer pictures.

Mule... awesome job 9.5/10


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Wrong rate thread...










Shh....I could be just a little tired...


----------



## quaddragon

Hey guys Finally got all my stuff ironed out and I am ready to post it on Rate your cables lol.

Here is a link to the Gallery rather than post a bunch of big pictures.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/c...albumview=grid


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Hey guys Finally got all my stuff ironed out and I am ready to post it on Rate your cables lol.

Here is a link to the Gallery rather than post a bunch of big pictures.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/c...albumview=grid


Good job,that is one full case !

8/10,sleeve those cables !

Also...no one rated mine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


----------



## quaddragon

Actually I did no custom sleeving for my case. Everything is stock I did not modify any cables. I just tried to make em as neat as possible. And yeah let me tell ya, I swear the computer weighs around 50 lbs. Im such a noob at cable management im not sure what to rate your computer. I see lots of little wires run all over the place looks like some fan etc. Id say a 9 for cleanness of the build an 8 for stray small wires laying around.


----------



## Niqu

Haha







Just momentary, but still horrible







.. ill organise better when i get my new mobo.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Actually I did no custom sleeving for my case. Everything is stock I did not modify any cables. I just tried to make em as neat as possible. And yeah let me tell ya, I swear the computer weighs around 50 lbs. Im such a noob at cable management im not sure what to rate your computer. I see lots of little wires run all over the place looks like some fan etc. Id say a 9 for cleanness of the build an 8 for stray small wires laying around.


Thanks for the rating,getting my fan controller today so those stray wires for the fans will be gone. as well as that horrible molex's are gone.Im going to try and get some longer SATA cables too.


----------



## STDSkillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niqu*


Haha







Just momentary, but still horrible







.. ill organise better when i get my new mobo.


This is definitely a 10/10. Perfect.


----------



## EricM9104

5/10

here's mine... sorry pic's small... friend has my Nikon D40x and my Canon P&S is dead... phone doesn't wanna send the 2048x1536 pic... :\\


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EricM9104*


5/10

here's mine... sorry pic's small... friend has my Nikon D40x and my Canon P&S is dead... phone doesn't wanna send the 2048x1536 pic... :\\












5/10 you can do better than that.. hide those cables


----------



## pvp309rcp

Before...very little to work with









and after...seems way better now imo


----------



## Croft

Edit: At above post, prolly an 8/10 looks very good!




























Ratings pl0x?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericm9104*


5/10

here's mine... Sorry pic's small... Friend has my nikon d40x and my canon p&s is dead... Phone doesn't wanna send the 2048x1536 pic... :\\











0/10


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Croft*


Edit: At above post, prolly an 8/10 looks very good!

Ratings pl0x?


I'd give you an (updated) 9 on how nice and clean everything is run. The only suggestions I would have would be:

- Find some way to cover the light colored wires coming out of the power supply that are visible before the start into sleeving. There is split cover sleeving you can get at electonic supply shops that you can get in large sizes that would make that easy to do without having to pull all your wires out.
- The ends of the 24-pin connector - if those were sleeved that would really finish that part off. Since the power supply you have already has sleeved cables, you can cheat like I did and just sleeve the end 6in of the cables where they are visible over the motherboard (1. easier, 2. cheaper, 3. the bundle is behind the motherboard so who cares about the rest) I sleeved each one individually so I didn't have to worry about pin order ... pull one, sleeve it, put it back, repeat.
- do something about that little wire going out the back panel through the water loop holes.

Nice and clean case


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Before...very little to work with

and after...seems way better now imo


Good start







Quick and easy suggestions... the red velcro strap... hide the thick end piece behind the cables so it doesn't look like a standard quick velcro strap - you would only see the regular width section (sounds silly but it is the little things that help).

If you started sleeving the smaller cables you would be surprised how much of a difference that can make.

The bundle of twisted colored wires I assume are to the front panel - usually these are pretty long - is there any way to run them straight across the top of the case and down and not on an angle like that?

The black cable going to the drive in the 5.25 in bay (second one up).. put that behind the motherboard tray.

Yeahh yeahh I'm picky


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niqu*


Haha







Just momentary, but still horrible







.. ill organise better when i get my new mobo.






I'll give 3/10. Obviously no attempt at cable management, but I'll be interested to see the system with your new board.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EricM9104*


5/10

here's mine... sorry pic's small... friend has my Nikon D40x and my Canon P&S is dead... phone doesn't wanna send the 2048x1536 pic... :\\











I'll give 6/10, the cables near your lower drive on the right could be tidied up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Before...very little to work with









and after...seems way better now imo


















I'll give 7/10, to be honest I think your older case was better as it fitted the motherboard better and would have allowed you to route your PSU cables more neatly. The newer case looks larger and as such means you have to stretch your cables to reach.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Croft*


Edit: At above post, prolly an 8/10 looks very good!




























Ratings pl0x?


I would give 9/10, and would add another 0.5 if you cable tied the cables coming out of the PSU. Other than that, your system looks very good.

For me, I rate neatness, not necessarily seeing black everywhere, meaning every single has to be sleeved. There's some cables that just can't be sleeved end to end. So long as the cables are neatly routed I think that is what counts, after all, it's "cable management", not "cable color" - although having said that, this thread is "rate my cables" which could include anything.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


For me, I rate neatness, not necessarily seeing black everywhere, meaning every single has to be sleeved. There's some cables that just can't be sleeved end to end. So long as the cables are neatly routed I think that is what counts, after all, it's "cable management", not "cable color" - although having said that, this thread is "rate my cables" which could include anything.


True - I'll change my attitude towards that when I respond and bump his rating up due to the clean install versus seeing a few colors here and there.


----------



## HAFenvy

Going to take this thread to the next level - yes - we see the beautiful work people have done - but let's see your computer's hidden personality! Or as I will now dub it... Beauty and the Beast

Beauty (Newest image with new 80mm UV chipset spot cooler):










And the Beast:










There... I have now shown the dark side of the case. And trust me - it may look like a nightmare back there but generally you won't see back here so this is where we can cheat a little. It took a quite some time to manage the cables back here so they were all out of sight and also so my side panel fits properly and slides on with no effort at all (yes, my side panel slides right on - I don't have to squish a single thing back here).

Are you brave enough to show your other side?


----------



## aln688

Your system is a solid 10/10 for the front, a really good looking build.

I feel brave enough, here's Beauty...










...and the Beast:


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Your system is a solid 10/10 for the front, a really good looking build.

Beauty...

..and the beast:


Also a true 10/10 performer but in your case... Beauty and Beauty... the Beast is hiding somewhere in that case but I still don't see it. Amazing work


----------



## SpidermanXP7

Very Nice


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Also a true 10/10 performer but in your case... Beauty and Beauty... the Beast is hiding somewhere in that case but I still don't see it. Amazing work









Thanks. I quite literally spent weeks, on and off, on cable management, trying different avenues for the best route for cables to take. Of course, cable ties (4" and 5.5") and cable clamps helped a lot too. I used VHB tape to keep the cable clamp for the SATA cables down.

The Beast is definitely that the cables bundled up in a roll near the PSU, there's no-where else to put them. I plug the cables in first, then work backwards to route them. I'm thinking of getting two pieces of black cardboard and putting them either side of those bundled cables at the bottom.


----------



## aln688

A few more pictures to share...


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Thanks. I quite literally spent weeks, on and off, on cable management, trying different avenues for the best route for cables to take. Of course, cable ties (4" and 5.5") and cable clamps helped a lot too. I used VHB tape to keep the cable clamp for the SATA cables down.

The Beast is definitely that the cables bundled up in a roll near the PSU, there's no-where else to put them. I plug the cables in first, then work backwards to route them. I'm thinking of getting two pieces of black cardboard and putting them either side of those bundled cables at the bottom.









I believe it - that is a lot of work and even getting mine to look good in the front was a lot of time - the rear I'm not super thrilled with but with a small case like this - it'll do for now. Down the road if I looked at a big case, I'd probably check out that Corsair Obsidian 800D, that thing has cable management holes galore complete with rubber grommets in every opening.


----------



## sulphur

Here is mine:


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I believe it - that is a lot of work and even getting mine to look good in the front was a lot of time - the rear I'm not super thrilled with but with a small case like this - it'll do for now. Down the road if I looked at a big case, I'd probably check out that Corsair Obsidian 800D, that thing has cable management holes galore complete with rubber grommets in every opening.

That case is amazing! I didn't know Corsair made cases. It's amazing the amount of time spent on cables, in fact I routed my own a few times, then the next day decided I wasn't happy with it, un-did them and re-routed them.







I'd say installing the components (MB, CPU, RAM, DVD Burner, etc.) in a case is 25% of the time spent, the other 75% is cable management!


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sulphur* 
Here is mine:

...










Can I give a 6.75/10? The entire area under the video card needs tidied up. No round IDE cables for this system? I see the flat cables being used. I was going to deduct half a point for making me squint my head on the first photograph, but you corrected yourself on the second one.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Awsome jobs here i wish i could do mine loke you guys but the cables are just to short i had to put many extensions just to hide them in the back of the case maybe onde day i will do it for now is like this:


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
That case is amazing! I didn't know Corsair made cases. It's amazing the amount of time spent on cables, in fact I routed my own a few times, then the next day decided I wasn't happy with it, un-did them and re-routed them.







I'd say installing the components (MB, CPU, RAM, DVD Burner, etc.) in a case is 25% of the time spent, the other 75% is cable management!


Yeah I didn't know about that case either until I saw it in NCIX while I was waiting to pick up my fan controller. HUGE box it comes in too. I agree... part install = 25%... nit picky cabling, working out placement and re-doing cabling is the other majority of the time.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Awsome jobs here i wish i could do mine loke you guys but the cables are just to short i had to put many extensions just to hide them in the back of the case maybe onde day i will do it for now is like this:



Not bad, I'd say 7/10, the area between the PSU and your HDDs could be tied up slightly, but quite good considering it doesn't appear you have an area behind the board to store cables.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sulphur*


Here is mine:


It is always tough to hide cables when you have full height drive bay locations like that. Like aln688 said, if you could clean up some of the bottom it would make a pretty nice tweak to that area.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Awsome jobs here i wish i could do mine loke you guys but the cables are just to short i had to put many extensions just to hide them in the back of the case maybe onde day i will do it for now is like this:




Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


Not bad, I'd say 7/10, the area between the PSU and your HDDs could be tied up slightly, but quite good considering it doesn't appear you have an area behind the board to store cables.


Exactly... not having a motherboard tray to hide things behind creates a whole new level of inventive cable management thinking. Pretty decent layout given your case


----------



## jpz

All my cables run directly into the central chamber witch is lined with black acrylic. This case is of my own design and was built from scratch using common tools.



















Here are a few shots with the machine running. These were taken before I had completed the case, so there are a few minor differences between the pictures below and the finished ones above.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
I'll give 7/10, to be honest I think your older case was better as it fitted the motherboard better and would have allowed you to route your PSU cables more neatly. The newer case looks larger and as such means you have to stretch your cables to reach.

Thanks for the feedback...however I have to disagree on the older case being better. For one...everything would be cramped if the new setup was in the older case and two...no holes and space behind the motherboard tray (obviously shown how I couldn't hide anything in there). Plus why would I make holes when there was no space behind the board in the first place. I seriously felt like I was killing the excess wires that I was trying to hide to reduce cable length







.


----------



## oliverw92

JPZ you already know you get a 10/10 lmao


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


JPZ you already know you get a 10/10 lmao










Yeah JPZ, you know how we feel already about your case. Now get out of here and stop making us all look bad!







J/K! 100/10!

Remember everyone, he made that case from scratch! Check out his build log, its long but amazing!


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpz*


All my cables run directly into the central chamber witch is lined with black acrylic. This case is of my own design and was built from scratch using common tools.

(image removed)

(image removed)

Here are a few shots with the machine running. These were taken before I had completed the case, so there are a few minor differences between the pictures below and the finished ones above.










(image removed)

(image removed)


A definite 10/10! That's a very interesting box, tell me what is the design purpose of it? Improved cooling or just a better alternative to a PC case which accomodates all your components? It looks extremely well made, very nice!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


A definite 10/10! That's a very interesting box, tell me what is the design purpose of it? Improved cooling or just a better alternative to a PC case which accomodates all your components? It looks extremely well made, very nice!


Not sure if JPZ would agree, but I think it is for uniqueness! That is the reason I went with my DD Water Box Plus instead of a normal case.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Please rate my cable management/setup!









Just got the Antec 900 and thought I would post, I am loving the case; it drastically dropped my cpu temps!


















Forgive the camera


----------



## ntuason




----------



## jpz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
JPZ you already know you get a 10/10 lmao










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Yeah JPZ, you know how we feel already about your case. Now get out of here and stop making us all look bad!







J/K! 100/10!

Remember everyone, he made that case from scratch! Check out his build log, its long but amazing!









Perhaps I should post a few more pictures showing the messy side of my computer.

Thanks guys.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
A definite 10/10! That's a very interesting box, tell me what is the design purpose of it? Improved cooling or just a better alternative to a PC case which accomodates all your components? It looks extremely well made, very nice!

The main purpose of my case is to internally house a quad radiator. This particular design came about after spending many hours factoring the shape and size of acrylic panels needed, the available sheet dimensions from my acrylic supplier, ease of construction, and overall size of the case. Final appearance also played a large role in the design, too.









As for choosing to build a case from scratch rather than buying and modding a new one... I was inspired to do so after looking at the scratch builds on OCN. The idea of being able to design every aspect of my computer case from the ground up proved to be far too tempting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Not sure if JPZ would agree, but I think it is for uniqueness! That is the reason I went with my DD Water Box Plus instead of a normal case.

There is that, too.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Your system is a solid 10/10 for the front, a really good looking build.

I feel brave enough, here's Beauty...










...and the Beast:


















The back looks better than the front!


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpz* 
...

The main purpose of my case is to internally house a quad radiator. This particular design came about after spending many hours factoring the shape and size of acrylic panels needed, the available sheet dimensions from my acrylic supplier, ease of construction, and overall size of the case. Final appearance also played a large role in the design, too.









As for choosing to build a case from scratch rather than buying and modding a new one... I was inspired to do so after looking at the scratch builds on OCN. The idea of being able to design every aspect of my computer case from the ground up proved to be far too tempting.

...

Ah ha, I thought there was a specialized purpose, that being the quad-radiator. That's the good part about designing your own case, it can be to your own specification in regards to the components you know are going to be installed. Very professional, you must be very skilfull with the hand-tools in order to produce such an excellent result. I'm going to read your work log tomorrow when I have more time, it's quite comprehensive. Top notch!


----------



## walker450

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*









The back looks better than the front!


My thoughts exactly. That is some crazy cable management. I thought about attempting to organize the cables on the back if my 1200, but aged seeing this, I'm not going to attempt- I'll never top that!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
 

 

Nice job, considering what is in the case 8.6/10


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Please rate my cable management/setup!









Just got the Antec 900 and thought I would post, I am loving the case; it drastically dropped my cpu temps!









Forgive the camera


I'm sorry man but I doubt anyone will be able to rate your case with those pictures. Take a picture in good lighting with the computer off, and we'd be able to help more. Also, make sure the picture isn't at an angle


----------



## eflyguy

Never took pics when I built it, so when I did my temp tests recently, I took a couple.

Here's what my 300 looks like. I had to extend the ATX power cable on my Antec Basic 500 a few inches to get it to run around the back. Drives are "backwards" so the cables are up front by the fans..

Yeah, I could put the cables in sleeves, but this is a 300, no window. I just wanted it tidy for airflow, and for the heck of it!







This is my VM server - well, it was while I had a job!







http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=32070
..a


----------



## usapatriot

Nice job! That looks great for being such a small case. I wish I would have gotten one instead of my crappy case.


----------



## Volcom13

That's not bad, great management man.


----------



## eflyguy

I've build a system for a friend in one too. I love this case..
..a


----------



## aln688

One more Gents, my other Lian-Li A17B, P6T Deluxe V2 & Noctua SE1366 U12P system:


----------



## 856Media

9.5/10.

Sleeve those sata cables and the USB/Front Panel/X-Fi Header group and you get a 10/10.


----------



## Shane1244

The cables are definitely managed.. But, The inside doesn't look super clean..

Either way, you'll be getting great airflow!


----------



## cooper_inc1

very clean, thumbs up!


----------



## FalloutBoy

aln688, I'd rate the front of your case lower than the back. That is very well done. Front = 7, Back = 10.


----------



## Spritanium

10/10, amazing work.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Not bad, not bad.
I give you an 8/10 (mine would get no better). I have seen better in an Antec 300 but very good job nontheless.

Here is what mine looks like (well kind of, I did a little more work and added a fan controller)


----------



## Andrea87

My actual system, put together yesterday...









(highres here: http://h.imagehost.org/0890/pc_1.jpg)

I've had some troubles hiding cables, I weren't able to cut a hole near the psu, this case is made with a damn 1.3mm steel, pretty hard to chew for a dremel tool. I have so tied everything between the motherboard and the optical drives, getting a good result. Also the area behind the hard drives was used to hide a lot of cables, especially power and s-ata ones









I give myself a 7/10 for this work, I could do better, but waking my neighborhoods by cutting and grinding steel isn't that funny


----------



## sbeast

looks great


----------



## raisethe3

Here are mine. Just got the Antec 300 on sale today. Took a long time to move from one case to the other, lol. But yea, I am really liking this case a lot. Thanks goes to Lord Xeb for recommendation.


----------



## 1keith1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Here are mine. Just got the Antec 300 on sale today. Took a long time to move from one case to the other, lol. But yea, I am really liking this case a lot. Thanks goes to Lord Xeb for recommendation.







Dont you hate that front audio case port? It barely makes it down to the mobo and gets right in the way.


----------



## sbeast

i have the same problems with that case and power supply, the audio cables are too short to reach the connection on my mobo while staying 'hidden' and the power cable from the basiq500 wont reach the top if you go around the back. how did you extend it? just splice the wire?


----------



## eflyguy

Yup! You can clearly see the cable I used in the picture showing the "hidden" wires. I used 14ga speaker cable!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Here are mine. Just got the Antec 300 on sale today. Took a long time to move from one case to the other, lol.


duuud, you didn't paint it!!








..a


----------



## quaaark

Mine:



















My LED cables go through a pre-cut cable tie hole
The front audio jack cables go in between the RAM slots up above... the USB goes in between the ram slots









Not pretty, but at least it doesn't inhibit air circulation.


----------



## raisethe3

Omg, yea, I struggled on it for hours. Also my 650TX cpu rail was a bit short. I couldn't tuck them in the side and re-route it to the mobo. So I had to directly connect it across the CPU. Its the only way I got.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1keith1*


Dont you hate that front audio case port? It barely makes it down to the mobo and gets right in the way.


----------



## sbeast

i think either tommorow or perhaps friday im going to dissasemble my whole rig and put some cable management holes in, the only pics ive got right now are off my blackberry and kind of suck. ive zip tied/re-routed a few of the cables since this pic was taken, but im still not happy with it.


----------



## eflyguy

.. and paint it. I don't care if it doesn't have a window, there's no excuse for not painting it!








..a


----------



## ricflairw000

what does the tape hold?
the left side of that case looks great

the right side is where you have to work on the spaghetti factory


----------



## ericld

You are on the right track. Looks good so far. It will progress with time and thought. Have fun. 6/10 so far.


----------



## sbeast

if i have time i may paint it, probobly just use some basic flat black stuff


----------



## Andrea87

tape is holding a piece of black plastic keeping closed a fan hole. Before having this rig, I had an athlon X2 with a freezer 64 on it, with a fan pulling air from the outside. Now, with the gigantic cooler master hyper 212 plus, there's no space for that fan







I've placed it in the lower part, pointing to the vga, closing any other side air intake with tape and sponge. It's a temporary work, I've to find something better


----------



## ricflairw000

left side ill say 9

right side ill say 6.5


----------



## oliverw92

Left, 7

Right, 4


----------



## ricflairw000




----------



## oliverw92

9/10 please sleeve the sata power.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbeast*


i think either tommorow or perhaps friday im going to dissasemble my whole rig and put some cable management holes in, the only pics ive got right now are off my blackberry and kind of suck. ive zip tied/re-routed a few of the cables since this pic was taken, but im still not happy with it.


Run that cable under the mobo (so basically its between the mobo and mobo tray). Thats what I did, just tape it in place so you can screw the mobo in easily.


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
9/10 please sleeve the sata power.

HAHAHA ive sleeved soo much but i agree 100% ive come this far i got to finish it up and be done with it

im just lagging right now

Thanks for the input!


----------



## freakb18c1

looking for a new case =\\


----------



## ricflairw000

I like it 8.5-9


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*









The back looks better than the front!


Holy! It's not like the front looks bad by any means but that back almost made me tear up a little bit... Nice job!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Haha! rate mine



I removed the mask of my case cause it's very (very!!) ugly ....HP.... D: I know this is bad, but Idk how to open those white thing what are they called that you tie to your case ??


----------



## FalloutBoy

They are called zip ties or cable ties and you just cut them off.


----------



## oliverw92

To open them, push a small screwdriver under the tab inside the block


----------



## Deano12345

Got my 4890 and Kaze Master


----------



## twistedframe

My first build, I know it's not great, but I would love some feedback on how I could improve it!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistedframe*


My first build, I know it's not great, but I would love some feedback on how I could improve it!

]


Not bad,can you flip that hard drive around so you don't see the SATA port


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistedframe* 
My first build, I know it's not great, but I would love some feedback on how I could improve it!

looks good

congrats on your first build


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
Haha! rate mine



I removed the mask of my case cause it's very (very!!) ugly ....HP.... D: I know this is bad, but Idk how to open those white thing what are they called that you tie to your case ??

HOLY S*** that psu is going to fall of and break everything in there


----------



## jpz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
HOLY S*** that psu is going to fall of and break everything in there

He didn't secure his power supply. It's just sitting there in the case, which is lying flat on the ground. If he ever stood his case up, then the PSU would fall.


----------



## oliverw92

Even if it would fall, i doubt there would be much damage.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


HOLY S*** that psu is going to fall of and break everything in there


Lol, I told ya, my Seasonic doesn't fit in my HP case, it's too small, that's why it's lying down







need a new case too... and my cabels? is that at least a 4/10 or...?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


To open them, push a small screwdriver under the tab inside the block


Will a pen do?


----------



## oliverw92

No it wont fit underneath. Look inside it, you can see the tab you need to lift


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


No it wont fit underneath. Look inside it, you can see the tab you need to lift


yeah, but i don't have a small screwdriver only a big one, and a pen which doesn't work, maybe i can try cutting them?


----------



## MRHANDS

needs more dremel imho


----------



## 856Media

6/10


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


yeah, but i don't have a small screwdriver only a big one, and a pen which doesn't work, maybe i can try cutting them?


You can cut them, but you can't re-use them then.


----------



## twistedframe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Not bad,can you flip that hard drive around so you don't see the SATA port



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


looks good

congrats on your first build


Thanks guys. Did a little more sleeving work today, and flipped the hard drive around like Deano said. Looks alot better to me.

Before:









After:









Still got a few more things left to do though.


----------



## oliverw92

I would say 8.5/10 now!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistedframe* 
Thanks guys. Did a little more sleeving work today, and flipped the hard drive around like Deano said. Looks alot better to me.

Before:
After:

Still got a few more things left to do though.

Nicely done, it is amazing how some of the simplest changes can make a big impact on looks - moving the drive to the bottom and turning it around not only cleaned up the look, it helps you hide the bottom cables a little.







Considering the limited space in your case, 8.5 as well


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistedframe* 

Before:









After:










Looks great dude,good job


----------



## BrainBashR

awsome lookin nice


----------



## Deano12345

Bump for my cables


----------



## oliverw92

8.5/10


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 









Bump for my cables

Need to reroute all of the fan cables so they aren't visible.


----------



## twistedframe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I would say 8.5/10 now!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Nicely done, it is amazing how some of the simplest changes can make a big impact on looks - moving the drive to the bottom and turning it around not only cleaned up the look, it helps you hide the bottom cables a little.







Considering the limited space in your case, 8.5 as well











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Looks great dude,good job











Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrainBashR*


awsome lookin nice










Thanks guys!


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*











Bump for my cables


Does that ifx-14 perform any better with 3 fans in push/pull/pull?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What we need to is select top 5 best cases for each different case and try to get better then better.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Does that ifx-14 perform any better with 3 fans in push/pull/pull?


About a degree or 2,but the extra noise isn't worth the lower temps.I'll re route those fan cables later if I get a chance


----------



## gtz

Here is my CM C5.


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks tidy and well managed. 9/10


----------



## oliverw92

9/10, nicely dealt with the stupidity of Asus for putting the 24pin where it is.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Looks tidy and well managed. 9/10

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
9/10, nicely dealt with the stupidity of Asus for putting the 24pin where it is.

Thanks

Yeah, I don't know what Asus was thinking when designing the board.


----------



## mlcollins33

looks clean ill give it a 9.5/10.... and what was asus thinking

here's mine


----------



## JadedFloridian

Not bad, I'd give it about a 8.5/10. The left side of the case looks absolutely pristine, but the right side is going to need some work. I'm surprised that the Scout only comes with the bottom cable management hole, I guess they weren't able to fit in the side holes with the dimensions of the case. If you could make more CM holes (assuming you have the skills and tools required), you could make the case look VERY good.

Excellent use of what you currently have though, it's a shame that the power supply cables restrict your bottom front intake.


----------



## andygoyap

this picture's wer taken months ago:

True Black, silver screened top, not powdercoated yet:









True Copper, then black screened top, powdercoated:









Megatron, removed and changed the screened top:









The armorall is for cleaning cars, i thought it was fitting to put it in there, since the name of my case is armorsuit.. zz i guess that joke was failures.

anyway will post new pics soon enough.


----------



## ghettogeddy

its been a couple weeks


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
9/10, nicely dealt with the stupidity of Asus for putting the 24pin where it is.




mlcollins33 said:


> looks clean ill give it a 9.5/10.... and what was asus thinking
> 
> Tell me about it, it's one of the biggest peevs I have with the Asus Boards...drives me frigging nuts
> 
> I've done a 'little tidying' up
> 
> I still have to put black heatshrink over all the visible cables, especially the 24pin cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a work in progress


----------



## scottath

andygoyap or any others with lian li cases....
what do you use that thing in the 5 1/4" bays for - the screws on each side and the metal plate that fits between - what is it used for?


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andygoyap* 
this picture's wer taken months ago:

True Black, silver screened top, not powdercoated yet:

True Copper, then black screened top, powdercoated:

Megatron, removed and changed the screened top:

The armorall is for cleaning cars, i thought it was fitting to put it in there, since the name of my case is armorsuit.. zz i guess that joke was failures.

anyway will post new pics soon enough.

...









You sure your not running a PSU with invisible cables!?

Amazing! I'd give that 10/10 any day









Dan


----------



## mlcollins33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian* 
Excellent use of what you currently have though, it's a shame that the power supply cables restrict your bottom front intake.

yeah i know, i added a 120 in the drive bays, which works out pretty well the bottom one is there mainly for looks... and thanks for the advice


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andygoyap* 
this picture's wer taken months ago:

True Black, silver screened top, not powdercoated yet:









True Copper, then black screened top, powdercoated:









Megatron, removed and changed the screened top:









The armorall is for cleaning cars, i thought it was fitting to put it in there, since the name of my case is armorsuit.. zz i guess that joke was failures.

anyway will post new pics soon enough.

10/10
gota love the extra space lol


----------



## Bigrich0086

Heres my setup i just redid today in new case.

Wires you see laying out is the pcie power wires. Their all ran behing mobo.


----------



## toyz72

not as pretty as some ,but here it is.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Bigrich0086- 8.5/10 you can do a bit better!

toyz72- 8.5/10 You too!

andygoyap- 10/10 bro nice work!


----------



## rfjunkie

Here are few pictures of my "Spare Parts Set-Up" (My first attempt at a case modification.)

E7400 - OCZ Vendetta (3.2GHz)
Asus P5Q-SE2
8GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400
EVGA 88000GTS (Was 8800GT SC)
Modified and Painted Cooler Master Elite 334
Cut the window, window frame and side panel out on a FLOW water jet.
Coolmax 500WATT Modular PSU


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Here are few pictures of my "Spare Parts Set-Up" (My first attempt at a case modification.)

E7400 - OCZ Vendetta (3.2GHz)
Asus P5Q-SE2
8GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400
EVGA 88000GTS (Was 8800GT SC)
Modified and Painted Cooler Master Elite 334
Cut the window, window frame and side panel out on a FLOW water jet.
Coolmax 500WATT Modular PSU


I would try to tuck the SATA cables down and in more closer to the bays

but good job with the 24 pin thats as good as you are goign to get on that mo bo


----------



## ricflairw000

im done i just sleeved the power SATA cables


----------



## GekzOverlord

theres mine ... first time trying to do cable management.. so still a work in progress xD love some of the work some ppl have done here








soz about the pic quality i was too lazy to turn flash off lolz

edit: huh... just noticed my heatsink has got nudged abit... that needs realiging "Gulp"


----------



## ricflairw000

dang if you were in the US i would send you my old round ribbon wires

if you want to pay for shipping ill give htem to you for free but its probably cheaper to buy them there


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## scottath

GekzOverlord and all - can we keep the pics to reasonable sizes - like 1024*768 - not massive 3k+ images


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andygoyap* 
this picture's wer taken months ago:

True Black, silver screened top, not powdercoated yet:









True Copper, then black screened top, powdercoated:









Megatron, removed and changed the screened top:









The armorall is for cleaning cars, i thought it was fitting to put it in there, since the name of my case is armorsuit.. zz i guess that joke was failures.

anyway will post new pics soon enough.

Stop fooling us and plug in your wires









10/10


----------



## scottath

GekzOverlord and all - can we keep the pics to reasonable sizes - like 1024*768 - not massive 3k+ images

edit - same goes for quoting many pics.....1 = fine
3 = to many.....

not all of us have unlimited bandwidth.....


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
GekzOverlord and all - can we keep the pics to reasonable sizes - like 1024*768 - not massive 3k+ images

edit - same goes for quoting many pics.....1 = fine
3 = to many.....

not all of us have unlimited bandwidth.....

it was bigger than my 27 inch monitor lol


----------



## boneybone

*@ andygoyap*

Could you please post some other images shot from a different angle which reveals the cables?

Pretty darn impressive job by the way.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


I would try to tuck the SATA cables down and in more closer to the bays

but good job with the 24 pin thats as good as you are goign to get on that mo bo


I will see what I can do with the SATA cables.... I'm just using left over ones that i had laying around in this case. Plus I have an extra board added for my hot swap drive. I think they are only 18" cables that I have in there. Most of them are from previous builds. I will pop the side off of the case and break out my bag of zip ties and see what I can do with them.

Yeah, the 24 pin connector is in a really poor spot on this motherboard. Other than that they have been a rock solid board for me. I have 2 of them already and have built a machine for a guy at work on one. (Plus they are cheap. Under a 100 bucks.)

EDIT- Can't do much with the SATA cables, they are a little bit short to tie them down to anything else. I will have to spring for some longer ones later. I guess its as good as its going to get for now. You should see all the SATA cables in my "Daily Driver". I have 2 optical drives and 6 hard drives in it... and I think all the SATA cables in it are 18 inch too. I should start getting some longer ones instead of the cheaper 18" ones. (Micro Center doesn't always have the 24" ones in stock when I'm there shopping.)


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I will see what I can do with the SATA cables.... I'm just using left over ones that i had laying around in this case. Plus I have an extra board added for my hot swap drive. I think they are only 18" cables that I have in there. Most of them are from previous builds. I will pop the side off of the case and break out my bag of zip ties and see what I can do with them.

Yeah, the 24 pin connector is in a really poor spot on this motherboard. Other than that they have been a rock solid board for me. I have 2 of them already and have built a machine for a guy at work on one. (Plus they are cheap. Under a 100 bucks.)

EDIT- Can't do much with the SATA cables, they are a little bit short to tie them down to anything else. I will have to spring for some longer ones later. I guess its as good as its going to get for now. You should see all the SATA cables in my "Daily Driver". I have 2 optical drives and 6 hard drives in it... and I think all the SATA cables in it are 18 inch too. I should start getting some longer ones instead of the cheaper 18" ones. (Micro Center doesn't always have the 24" ones in stock when I'm there shopping.)


I am using these
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage
i only have one HDD and one optical so thats what is helping me 
i HATE the locks though 
too long for me but thats OK i can deal with stuffing them some where to hide them

yeah the 24 is in the middle so you did the best that could be done


----------



## andygoyap

thanks for the comments guys!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boneybone*


*@ andygoyap*

Could you please post some other images shot from a different angle which reveals the cables?

Pretty darn impressive job by the way.










the 6+2 pins and 24 pins are behind the gpu support bracket:









I am very happy that Lian Li has gpu support brackets, so good for hiding wires and supporting the long video cards,







This things come handy especially for 5870/5870x2 upgrades if that ever happens.

using huge coolers should block any wires for the 6/8 pin to the mobo! and the the rear side fan covers the Audio pins.

and zoomed picture as requested:


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


GekzOverlord and all - can we keep the pics to reasonable sizes - like 1024*768 - not massive 3k+ images

edit - same goes for quoting many pics.....1 = fine
3 = to many.....

not all of us have unlimited bandwidth.....


Ill try and sort something out, my gf's cam is like 8.1 mp and takes pics at a massive res... whats wrong with the image on the forum itself ? that isnt massive and still visible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*

dang if you were in the US i would send you my old round ribbon wires

if you want to pay for shipping ill give htem to you for free but its probably cheaper to buy them there


shipping will probs cost too much.. but if u could find out how much it would be roughly, i wouldnt mind paying shipping









allthough i dont think its worth it cos eventualy ill put this 320gb ide drive in some form of caddy and just use it for some sort of backup

cheers for thr offer though









edit: got any tips on how i can improve the cable management... im thinking of somehow wiring the psu cables behind the psu and cable tie them to the mb backplate


----------



## scottath

It still downloads the picture massivly then it gets reduced so it fits to the page.....its still downloading a 8mp image each time.

My phone takes 5mp images - open in paint - reduce size by 50% - then its 1280*1024 - a bit more acceptable and about 300kb - not 1.3mb


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
Ill try and sort something out, my gf's cam is like 8.1 mp and takes pics at a massive res... whats wrong with the image on the forum itself ? that isnt massive and still visible

shipping will probs cost too much.. but if u could find out how much it would be roughly, i wouldnt mind paying shipping








allthough i dont think its worth it cos eventualy ill put this 320gb ide drive in some form of caddy and just use it for some sort of backup

cheers for thr offer though









edit: got any tips on how i can improve the cable management... im thinking of somehow wiring the psu cables behind the psu and cable tie them to the mb backplate

around 8-15 pounds (584343486 american dollars)
not worth it








they are too heavy and bulky !


----------



## GekzOverlord

yh definetly aint worth it...

@ scottath - ill remeber that for next time. ill just compress the images instead to something more acceptable like 32kb or whatever... gonna do a test now and see what i get


----------



## scottath

Thanks mate - the thing is here in australia (and no doubt in other countries) it costs a fortune for bandwidth....
We pay $40 for 15gb on peak (9am>1am) and 15gb off peak (1am>9am)


----------



## GekzOverlord

Ouch... i know the feeling trying to conserver bandwith etc, im on mobile broadband so have to pay for my usage

on the note about the pics just made a 2.15 mb jpeg at 2448x 3264 res... drop to 207k same res... no obvious visual loss in quality either... so ill be doing that with all my pics from now on xD


----------



## scottath

nice - how did you do that?


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
nice - how did you do that?

done it in photoshop, just opened the image in photoshop and save it again as a jpg but put quality at the lowest it could be, i expected a mass amount of picture quality to degrade but it didnt do any harm at all


----------



## oliverw92

I use an app on my mac called iResizer that allows batch photo resizing. Excellent for me as a modder because resizing like 50 photos by hand in photoshop takes forever... iResizer can also rename them which is perfect


----------



## scottath

photoshop and fireworks can both do batch jobs......
i know how to resize them in both probs - but what did you do? reduce quality.....what was that option called? (i dont have a mac)


----------



## raisethe3

Not very good huh? I am trying to get that damn mic port (JAUD1) that has to stretch all the way across my mobo. My mic port is on the top as you can see from my case. If I tried to go under, the wire will be too short to reach it. Yeah my cable management sucks, I deserve a 1/10 or 0/10.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Not very good huh? I am trying to get that damn mic port (JAUD1) that has to stretch all the way across my mobo. My mic port is on the top as you can see from my case. If I tried to go under, the wire will be too short to reach it. Yeah my cable management sucks, I deserve a 1/10 or 0/10.













why dont you just cut the headset/mic cable off, from the front of case to your mobo.And use the onboard sound located at the back where your I/o is..... problem solved


----------



## raisethe3

Did you mean unplug that and just use the mic on the back of my mobo to hook up with the PC speakers? Oh yea! My speaker does have a mic port too!









Damn, thanks for that tip Foxy. Rep'd ya.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
why dont you just cut the headset/mic cable off, from the front of case to your mobo.And use the onboard sound located at the back where your I/o is..... problem solved


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Did you mean unplug that and just use the mic on the back of my mobo to hook up with the PC speakers? Oh yea! My speaker does have a mic port too!









Damn, thanks for that tip Foxy. Rep'd ya.

6/10
Plus, maybe run the CPU 8 pin up the left hand side and over the top of the Rear Fan


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for that tip. Will be working on it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
6/10
Plus, maybe run the CPU 8 pin up the left hand side and over the top of the Rear Fan


----------



## mikeml

this was probably the best I could do with an un-modded antec 300 and non-sleeved power supply:


----------



## raisethe3

It wasn't long enough to run the CPU 8 pin up the left hand side and over the top of the Rear Fan?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikeml* 
this was probably the best I could do with an un-modded antec 300 and non-sleeved power supply:


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Hey guys. How does this look:









Not the best picture, but all the parts are out of my case right now. I drilled a hole in the underside of my case so I can flip the PSU around and route the cables straight up behind the mobo tray.


----------



## mikeml

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
It wasn't long enough to run the CPU 8 pin up the left hand side and over the top of the Rear Fan?

That seems like the 8 pin would look worse and be more noticeable


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Hey guys. How does this look:









Not the best picture, but all the parts are out of my case right now. I drilled a hole in the underside of my case so I can flip the PSU around and route the cables straight up behind the mobo tray.

I'd give it an 8/10.

Looks good for a Tempest, I know the struggles you go through.









Here is my latest cable management...












































For more - http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...in-reborn.html


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

12/10 for the oh so sexy individually sleeved cables.


----------



## Tator Tot

9.5/10 Kami

Those bottom & top Sata power's bug me. Throw it all off.

Though, I have to say, it looks beautiful.


----------



## sbeast

finally, i can post this, i hate that audio cable that cuts across, but its about an inch too short to run behind the motherboard

heres a before, in progress and after shot.

for whatever reason, when i first hooked everything back up, nothing worked, the PSU would just make a weird beep and shut off:| i reconnected everything and now it works


----------



## raisethe3

I'll try again tomorrow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikeml* 
That seems like the 8 pin would look worse and be more noticeable


----------



## dudenell

do you think its safe putting that cable in between the mobo and the gfx card? First time build.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Not very good huh? I am trying to get that damn mic port (JAUD1) that has to stretch all the way across my mobo. My mic port is on the top as you can see from my case. If I tried to go under, the wire will be too short to reach it. Yeah my cable management sucks, I deserve a 1/10 or 0/10.













Wow seeing your rig is quite freaky, as I also have the same case/motherboard/single slot G92 card. As far as improvements go, I'd suggest running your front panel inputs under your motherboard and then directly into the pins. Also, you can flip your hard drives for a cleaner look, but you will probably have to mount them slightly closer to the power supply as you'll need extra clearance from the front intake fans.

I'd recommend cutting out the mesh grills out of the front intake as well, if you haven't already done so. After I cut out the restrictive grill I noticed a rather large reduction in overall sound coming from my case. Last but not least, you can run your CPU power cable in the gap between your video card and the motherboard (where the Realtek chip is located), and then between the CPU cooler and rear circu-pipe heatsink. It'll clear up the right side a little more and improve airflow a bit.

If you'd like, you can check out my terrible quality pictures of my Antec 300 mod







:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ons-first.html

This will give you an idea of what I mean with flipping the hard drives, I apologize for the bad quality photos. If you have access to a dremel you can make various holes for the cpu/24 pin/PCI-E connectors, etc. Keep in mind that I am definitely NOT submitting the pictures in the above link for rating, as I haven't done the Plasti-dip nor have I found a decent camera to take pictures. I'll post in this thread when I've done that and after I've completed my modifications so I can house a 5870X2!

Overall I'd say 6.5/10, but it's difficult to hide cables without making custom holes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbeast* 
finally, i can post this, i hate that audio cable that cuts across, but its about an inch too short to run behind the motherboard

heres a before, in progress and after shot.

for whatever reason, when i first hooked everything back up, nothing worked, the PSU would just make a weird beep and shut off:| i reconnected everything and now it works









As I recommended to raise, cutting out the meshes for intake helps a good amount if you haven't done it already. I'd also suggest flipping the hard drives if you don't mind them being a bit closer to the power supply. You could also run those black front panel cables behind the motherboard for a cleaner look.

I like the paint job, I rate it 8/10!


----------



## scottath

Its ok to hide the power cable under the GFX card - often you have to - i am atm with my system as im waiting on buying a 8pin extension cable so as to be able to go behind in my new MASSIVE case


----------



## ashtyler

heres an update with my baby..

I changed my 24 pin extension because the wires were burnt.. I wonder what happened.

BEFORE!









NOW!


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
heres an update with my baby..

I changed my 24 pin extension because the wires were burnt.. I wonder what happened.

Before!









now!









9.5/10.


----------



## sbeast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian* 
As I recommended to raise, cutting out the meshes for intake helps a good amount if you haven't done it already. I'd also suggest flipping the hard drives if you don't mind them being a bit closer to the power supply. You could also run those black front panel cables behind the motherboard for a cleaner look.

I like the paint job, I rate it 8/10!

next time i got a day off im probobly going to go back and cut the grills out, ive considered flipping the hard drives, but its not a big prioroity at the moment.


----------



## rmvvwls

These Armor+ MX's have bugger all cable management ability.
Originally:


While recieving new parts:


Dremel'd out a few cable holes, modified a bit and sprayed black:

Not much I can do with the power cables. That hole they go through isn't stock.

Nice job ash. 9.5/10


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmvvwls* 

Dremel'd out a few cable holes, modified a bit and sprayed black:

Not much I can do with the power cables. That hole they go through isn't stock.

Nice job ash. 9.5/10

I like what you did with that IDE cable. It looks better than any sata cable imo.


----------



## Bigshades92

Here's mine. not the neatest, but oh well.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigshades92* 

Here's mine. not the neatest, but oh well.









Is that tape your using to hold your cables to your case?


----------



## Bigshades92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Is that tape your using to hold your cables to your case?

Uh... Maybe?


----------



## manolith

here is my new HAF 932 lolol. i actualy took everything out of the 932 to get it ready for my i7 project and what better use for an old asus mobo box.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigshades92* 









Here's mine. not the neatest, but oh well.









There isn't much you can do in the Cooler Master Elite cases without doing a lot of modifications... That looks like my 334 and 335 inside... Accept for the tape... And my 334 is painted black inside.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigshades92* 
Uh... Maybe?









LOL, Hey whatever works right.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat* 
This is funny... huge cables in a micro box are trouble to deal with.










same problem here..
okay mine's a bit neater since my power wires aren't all that long, and i don't have lots of stray IDE/Sata wires







just the 4pin mobo wire traversing across the top of my heatsink.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigshades92* 









Here's mine. not the neatest, but oh well.









a surprisingly spartan casing


----------



## noobclocker1277

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andygoyap* 
this picture's wer taken months ago:

True Black, silver screened top, not powdercoated yet:









True Copper, then black screened top, powdercoated:









Megatron, removed and changed the screened top:









The armorall is for cleaning cars, i thought it was fitting to put it in there, since the name of my case is armorsuit.. zz i guess that joke was failures.

anyway will post new pics soon enough.

well there is the bench mark ppl. lets see who ca beat it


----------



## scottath

id like a pic without the metal card support - as i know its a good cable hider (i have one...)


----------



## raisethe3

JadedFloridian, damn. Surprising we almost have the same thing. Why don't you head over and join the MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum club? Seeing you have the same board, you could tag it in your sig too.


----------



## Capwn

Not the best but not the worst. I give myself 6.5 / 10 I think thats fair. Do you?


----------



## Deano12345

Capwn,bad shot of the cables,post a side on shot of the case to give everyone a better idea of the management


----------



## Capwn

I was trying to show how the air flowed to my cards more than anything. Like I said I know its not great, But now my cards stay almost the exact same temp where as b4 I moved my HDD's around my top card would idle ~8 degrees higher than the other. Heck I wont even have this case in a few weeks . AZZA Solano 1000 is my new joint. Cant decide on the black or red inside powdercoat. Prob. black . I HATE RED IN MY PC . lulz.
Nother pic


----------



## tOny3

I will be redoing my cable mangement tonight hopefully


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Alright, i am back. 

I got rated 9.5/10 last time i posted, but i have been busy since then.

how about now:





































if you wanna see more pics, or if you wanna see it when i get all my watercooling gear check out my worklog in my sig and subscribe.  I will have a full dual loop setup and a total of 4 internally mounted radiators when i am done. oh, and a matching T-Virus res courtesy of FrozenQ.


----------



## MijnWraak

9.6. The individual sleeving adds quite a bit of bulk to the wires (especially the CPU one) and that kind of bugs me


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
9.6. The individual sleeving adds quite a bit of bulk to the wires (especially the CPU one) and that kind of bugs me









The EPS looks so huge because the classified uses two of then.  nothing i can do about that. :-(


----------



## tOny3

no one gonna rate mines :'(


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tOny3* 
no one gonna rate mines :'(

i give it an 7.75 out of 10. 

would be up around 8.5-9.25 if you hid that one molex cable and had half as many lights.  oh, and if you hid the wires for the lights.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tOny3* 
no one gonna rate mines :'(

You mean the one with the "Teddy Bear" sticker on the CD drive








7/10


----------



## DREW326

9.5


----------



## tOny3

ahha thanks for the ratings i will take new pics. i did a few changes hope you guys will like them. ill try to upload today


----------



## sbeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Alright, i am back. 

I got rated 9.5/10 last time i posted, but i have been busy since then.

how about now:





































if you wanna see more pics, or if you wanna see it when i get all my watercooling gear check out my worklog in my sig and subscribe.  I will have a full dual loop setup and a total of 4 internally mounted radiators when i am done. oh, and a matching T-Virus res courtesy of FrozenQ. 



thats just amazing, the sleaving does add bulk, but its a good effect, makes everything nice n' uniform


----------



## rmvvwls

Ok, I got tips, but no actual rating...

Drew: I don't normally like CFL's, but yours is actually very neat. I can attest to the fact that the Armors are annoying to manage, but you've done a great job of it.
-0.5 for the 24-pin placement (too bad it can't go anywhere else)
-0.5 for what looks like the front panel audio (cable that comes across under the gfx)
9/10


----------



## oliverw92

kevin that is godly cable management, 10/10. Having sleeved a PSU myself i know how hard it is! Nice one! BUt get rid of the corsair!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


kevin that is godly cable management, 10/10. Having sleeved a PSU myself i know how hard it is! Nice one! BUt get rid of the corsair!


corsair PSU or H50?

if you mean the H50, it is being replaced by a Heat killer and a 480mm Rad soon. 

if you mean the PSU then i don't even know what to say... other than maybe go away.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


corsair PSU or H50?

if you mean the H50, it is being replaced by a Heat killer and a 480mm Rad soon. 

if you mean the PSU then i don't even know what to say... other than maybe go away. 


I think he means the H50...no one can hate that 1000HX









Great job on your management,10/10


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


I think he means the H50...no one can hate that 1000HX









Great job on your management,10/10


yea, that is what i figured. 

Thanks!


----------



## oliverw92

The PSU ofc. What else. Joking, the h50 nubs


----------



## tOny3

Alright heres an update







i did a couple changes lol, because of boredom xD

Let me know what you guys think







and tell me me my rating

Heres a before shot *without the cathodes*









And now current

















































And this is the only type of led or ccfl i have in my rig xD. A 120mm Green Led Antec Tri-Cool. Its a bit brighter at night


----------



## kurosu

tOny3, I give you a 9/10. It looks great. It would be nice if you use rubber molding on the cable management holes, but you did a nice job with the green tape!


----------



## KusH

can you flip that hard drive around?

It would get rid of it crossing over the mobo


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
tOny3, I give you a 9/10. It looks great. It would be nice if you use rubber molding on the cable management holes, but you did a nice job with the green tape!

yeah your local hardware store will have lots of rubber gromets and such. Lose that tape (altho it not half bad) I have a antec 300 just sitting in my closet trying to find a new home. Looks good tho









Also Rate my cables. altho this pc isnt done.


----------



## zhevra

Tony

9/10 I like the tape on the fan idea.


----------



## tOny3

Thanks guys xD i would use rubber gromet but ive looked in local stores and they have none D:. not even frys..

eheh the green tape on the fan was pure boredom lol i was like hmm since no leds lets see if this will work









Capwn i give you an 7/10 imo

but on hardware wise 10/10

my hardware sucks lol

gave you 7/10 cause of the cables xD they're not sleeved, i had a good psu that wasnt sleeved and it drove me crazy cause in my previous case it had a window and i had to stare at all them wires all day long :{ if you can try to cut some holes like where the mobo is covering 80% of the hole, big enough so the wires can fit in like the 24pin etc

kush i would flip the hd around but the fan would be in the way :\\, trust me i would do it if the fan wasnt in the way it would look way cleaner, im thinking about just buying a bracket and putting the hd in the cd/dvd bay


----------



## mikeml

Anyone care to rate my cables?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeml*


this was probably the best I could do with an un-modded antec 300 and non-sleeved power supply:


----------



## gablain

it's a 900


----------



## tOny3

mikeml i give you 6/10 try to hide more of the cables, etc the 24 pin and what not, try to cut holes in your case so itll be easier like what i did. it looks pretty good dont get me wrong. a lil more time and itll be better

gablain 8/10 looks pretty neat would be better tho if you had cut holes etc, it would hide much much more wires. although it does look nice


----------



## SpidermanXP7

how do you insert a large Picture? and I will upload mine


----------



## tOny3

go upload to photobucket and go over an img and just copy the last link and paste it here


----------



## SpidermanXP7

http://i824.photobucket.com/albums/z...7/DSCN2790.jpg

http://i824.photobucket.com/albums/z...7/DSCN2795.jpg


----------



## philhalo66

its a mess and i cant so a thing about it because the wires are so damn short








but it gets fairly good airflow if you got suggestions ill hear them


----------



## total90

hello


----------



## Capwn

sigh.


----------



## tOny3

its ok capwn if you need help just ask me xD or any of the fellow board members


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *total90* 
hello



















10 for this


----------



## asherz

9/10, he could sleeve the 24 pin etc... But I'm being picky


----------



## total90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


10 for this











thank you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *asherz*


9/10, he could sleeve the 24 pin etc... But I'm being picky










Good idea

... Thank you for your opinion


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *total90* 
hello



















10/10 very nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Alright, i am back. 

I got rated 9.5/10 last time i posted, but i have been busy since then.

how about now:





































if you wanna see more pics, or if you wanna see it when i get all my watercooling gear check out my worklog in my sig and subscribe.  I will have a full dual loop setup and a total of 4 internally mounted radiators when i am done. oh, and a matching T-Virus res courtesy of FrozenQ. 







































12/10


----------



## tOny3

alright hopefully today ima go buy some new things for the rig, yet again make some new changes xD


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


its ok capwn if you need help just ask me xD or any of the fellow board members


hahaha I didnt need help[ . I was sighing bc this thread is no longer the rate my cables . Its rate whatever you feel like. and skip over everything else thread.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


yeah your local hardware store will have lots of rubber gromets and such. Lose that tape (altho it not half bad) I have a antec 300 just sitting in my closet trying to find a new home. Looks good tho









Also Rate my cables. altho this pc isnt done. 










Sorry,havent checked this thread in a few days.In my experience,a bunch of cables looks somewhat neater,check my rig (Link in my sig) to see what I mean.Bunch up cables where its possible (cable ties are your friend,2.5mm thick ones) it helps clean up the look of your case


----------



## Sgtbash

RATE MA CABLEs


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


RATE MA CABLEs




















1/10, your cables are very messy, and the ausio cable? Don't let me get started...


----------



## fighter25

Um 1/10 That ethernet cable could be hiden better.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Heres mine after modding it last spring.



















I wasnt real thrilled about the way it came out. Ill pobably derivet it and redo the whol ething next spring.


----------



## oliverw92

Wow nice job, 8.5/10.


----------



## Capwn

I officially give up on this thread.. . Again rate what you please and skip the rest, that should be the new name of this thread. face to tha palm.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
I officially give up on this thread.. . Again rate what you please and skip the rest, that should be the new name of this thread. face to tha palm.

Calm down... sometimes the not so good ones get missed if there are lots of others being posted at the same time e.g. if there is an amazing one, average then a shocking, people will comment on the best on the worst. Also your pic is now 4 pages back, if you want it rated so bad post it again.


----------



## Toan

Here's my attempt at cable management...can't really do much when your PSU has a bazillion gillion wires but I tried to clean up as much as possible when I can.

Oh...and booo for the stupid video card replacement while my 5870 is in RMA


----------



## Capwn

NO thanks . Ill just stick with the "Rate What You Please" comment.
And BTW thx for calling my setup "not so good" much apprieciated.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
yeah your local hardware store will have lots of rubber gromets and such. Lose that tape (altho it not half bad) I have a antec 300 just sitting in my closet trying to find a new home. Looks good tho









Also Rate my cables. altho this pc isnt done.









8/10

Pull the wires tight, bunch them together, and sleeve them so they stand out less.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
NO thanks . Ill just stick with the "Rate What You Please" comment.
And BTW thx for calling my setup "not so good" much apprieciated.

You asked for a rating, i technically gave you one, i also said it wasn't the worst so be happy. Sheesh. Complaining about not getting a rating, then when you get one, biting my head of because i don't rate it as highly as others? If you want it numbered, 7/10...


----------



## KusH

lol asus sli bridge on bfg cards









8/10

You could paint it and sleeve the wires to make them more ninja


----------



## tOny3

idk how you cant make that a lil neater toan, you have like one of the best cases for cable managment. 7/10


----------



## Toan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tOny3* 
idk how you cant make that a lil neater toan, you have like one of the best cases for cable managment. 7/10









lol I try those psu cables are ridiculous.. lol doesn't help that they come out of the opposite side of the psu and the cable management hole is on the other side haha. I don't really know where I could put them


----------



## tOny3

same thing with me, i changed it tho i flipped my psu cut a hole at the bottom for ventalation. but for you you dont need to cut a hole, trust me if you flip your psu your case would look much better


----------



## fighter25

I know some things need to be neatend, but right now it's like this:


----------



## tOny3

fighter 6.5/10, try to put all the loose wires together

damn from a psu like that i was hoping better sleeved cables, my cheap ass psu has better sleeved cables lol. no offense


----------



## AgentJadeD

Redoing them once I get the H50


----------



## Tator Tot

8.5/10

Your SATA looks like a mess.

Those bottom cables are a little bleh.

Don't take it as bleh, but I can still see cables. Anything about 8 is good though, as that means you are not interrupting air flow. Or ruining your cases cooling ability for me.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
lol asus sli bridge on bfg cards









8/10

You could paint it and sleeve the wires to make them more ninja









it came with my board. whats wrong with it?


----------



## tOny3

agent plz tell me how good the h50 works when you get it, im thinking about picking it up but idk, a p4 with the h50 :\\ i would understand a core to duo or quad core but is it really worth it putting a h50 on a p4


----------



## AgentJadeD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


agent plz tell me how good the h50 works when you get it, im thinking about picking it up but idk, a p4 with the h50 :\\ i would understand a core to duo or quad core but is it really worth it putting a h50 on a p4


Spend that money on upgrading from a P4.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
NO thanks . Ill just stick with the "Rate What You Please" comment.
And BTW thx for calling my setup "not so good" much apprieciated.

I rated your cables


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AgentJadeD* 
Redoing them once I get the H50









DON'T DO IT! You will get better temps with a Megehalems and you will spend less!!!! If you are going to watercool, do it properly









7.5/10


----------



## tOny3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AgentJadeD*


Spend that money on upgrading from a P4.


i dont think my mobo accepts anything other than a p4







if i upgrade cpu ima have to upgrade my ram and board


----------



## oliverw92

What socket is it?


----------



## tOny3

lga775 *yes i know this is the most common port for all intels but my mobo says specifically for p4 only*

well i went to tiger direct and this is what i found. tell me if its good or not
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...=CP1-DUO-E8200
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&sku=E145-2052

which ram is better?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...6&sku=C13-6084
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&sku=O261-8038

$324.97 with the ocz ram
$342.97 with the corsair ram

see thats way over my budget, just for upgrading a cpu, mobo, and ram...

im broke lmao. all i have is 40 cash just enough for the corsair h50


----------



## Demented

Before:










After:










And I know I can run the cathode's wires a little neater, but when the side panel is on, you don't even see them.


----------



## tOny3

demented ill try to rate yours when i get home, damn school computers wont load pics ahah


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


lga775 *yes i know this is the most common port for all intels but my mobo says specifically for p4 only*

well i went to tiger direct and this is what i found. tell me if its good or not
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...=CP1-DUO-E8200
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&sku=E145-2052

which ram is better?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...6&sku=C13-6084
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&sku=O261-8038

$324.97 with the ocz ram
$342.97 with the corsair ram

see thats way over my budget, just for upgrading a cpu, mobo, and ram...

im broke lmao. all i have is 40 cash just enough for the corsair h50


Don't buy from tigerdirect it is way expensive. Newegg all the way.

Don't get the E8200, get the E7400, higher multiplier therefore higher overclocking. Here is my suggestion:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115206
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145256


----------



## tOny3

i never oced before so idk xD


----------



## oliverw92

It's easy







Trust me. And i have an E8200 and wish i got a E7400 instead.


----------



## AgentJadeD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
DON'T DO IT! You will get better temps with a Megehalems and you will spend less!!!! If you are going to watercool, do it properly









7.5/10

$80 for the Megahalems with No fans vs $70 for the H50 and comes with everything.


----------



## oliverw92

Different for me in the UK. Â£40 for the megahalems and Â£55 for the h50. And tbh you only need one fan on the megahalems and it will beat the h50.


----------



## AgentJadeD

Will beat in performance I won't deny that. I just dislike the look of large HSF.


----------



## kev_b

Here's my CM Scout.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Here's my CM Scout.


9.5/10

Sleeve your cables and you are golden. Possible pull your PCIe tighter if you can.


----------



## oliverw92

I have to say the storm scout is a brilliant case, all black insides, HSF back plate etc. 9.5/10. Well done!


----------



## tOny3

if you say its so easy to oc can you help me oc my p4 then xD?


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


if you say its so easy to oc can you help me oc my p4 then xD?


If you can waste like $150 you can upgrade and it will be a million times better. I had a 2.8 p4 that was going out on me. I used it as an excuse to get another pc. Wife didn't want me to spend any money so I went cheap. I bought a micro atx board, 4 gig of memory and an AMD dual core. You can pretty much reuse everything else in your system. An onboard GPU is will be the equivalent of whatever AGP card you are using, assuming you are using one. Believe me you will be so happy you scraped the money together to do this. Probably won't even cost $150, I bought a HDD when I did mine so it was a little more expensive.


----------



## tOny3

to be honest i never really liked amd, i dont think i ever will. hmm 150 thats about 8 months of working :,( lol, i have a p4 at 3.00ghz


----------



## MIGhunter

When I got my p4, I was an Intel fanboy. Not so much anymore.

Go donate plasma lol. You can make like $260/mo.


----------



## Goobers

oh man have i got a doozey for you guys, now be gentle, it took me ages to get it to this stunning point, but im not quite done yet, just a few more touch ups and she'll be set for the showroom


























i know great isnt it, now dont be hatin on me cause your jelous aight, peace out


----------



## oliverw92

Stuf all the cables in the drive bays and zip tie them in. At the moment they are screwing up your airflow so 6/10, the bottom is clean


----------



## tOny3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


When I got my p4, I was an Intel fanboy. Not so much anymore.

Go donate plasma lol. You can make like $260/mo.


i already donated blood at my school


----------



## Chunkylad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*


I wasn't expecting much. But seriously, that PSU has a huge length of cables, and there is no room in that tiny case to stuff them all into a drive bay or in between the drives and PSU.

My temps are still good though, and it's a windowless case, so its all good.


Get modular power supply cleans up a case oh so nicely.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139002
Here is a Corsair 620 modular for $130 on sale


----------



## oliverw92

Or here is an OCZ ModXStream 700W modular for $70 after MIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341018


----------



## Deano12345

New PSU and I redone the cables while I was at it


----------



## gablain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deano12345*











new psu and i redone the cables while i was at it


9/10


----------



## tOny3

I WISH TO ACHIEVE MY GOAL OF 10/10









First i guess this is my 3rd update since i first posted xD

well after hours of roaming around town i found the screws i needed







.

Pros
Hide my hdd







*see if you guys can find it*
Hdd hidden made better airflow from the front 120mm fans to the back psu. 
Looks WAY better now

Cons
Scratched up the paint a lil :\\
Hdd isnt mounted right but at least it stays lol

Pics

















Sorry so dusty lol


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


I WISH TO ACHIEVE MY GOAL OF 10/10










9/10, the CPU power is ruining it.

That mobo seems so familiar...it's not from a dell dimension 4xxx, is it?










EDIT: No, I'm seeing the differences now...they look really similar, though.


----------



## tOny3

what do you mean my cpu power?

the cpu cooler? or that damn random wire running under my gpu


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


what do you mean my cpu power?

the cpu cooler? or that *damn random wire running under my gpu*


That one.


----------



## Capwn

I ripped out my hdd cage bc well it sucked. remounted my hdds backwards underneath my blu ray drive. hey TONY you should pick up some of the brackets I used . they were like 3 bucks AT MICROCENTER.(neweggs price is stupid). Heres my pc now. Waiting till im 100% satified b4 I Paint , sleeve, and do final assemble. 









Tony Heres what those brackets look like. 








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817994073


----------



## tOny3

hmm idk if i really need that wire. do i? lol im noob

yea i know what that bracket looks like i just wish i had the money to buy it ahha.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Previous picture? 10/10









Here's my Athlon II X4 620 in its Antec 300 case.


----------



## r3skyline

wish my case would let me do this...its so hard to work with a thermaltake black and pc power and cooling psu. xD


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Previous picture? 10/10









Here's my Athlon II X4 620 in its Antec 300 case.










5/10


----------



## tOny3

9/10 capwn LOOKIN GOOD. i might rip out my hdd cage too xD. yea i might go pick up some brackets. my ghetto rigged way might **** up my hd :\\


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Previous picture? 10/10









Here's my Athlon II X4 620 in its Antec 300 case.









I say 6.2/10. You need to rewire that man i know antec 300's are tought to wire but I also know you can do better. side note: Who the heck do they got putting the stickers on at the AMD fan factory, both of my AMD chip's stock fans came like that. They cant take 1 extra second to center it. SOrry for the rant but it really irks me.


----------



## oliverw92

Capwn 8/10

UnknownM, stop killing your fan!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
9/10

Thanks,Any way I could improve it without sleeving it,I'm thinking longer SATA data cables and running them around the top of the case an behind the motherboard


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*












9/10

the bright colors of the cables jump out against the black case, and that bothers me. A false floor would help a lot.


----------



## sbeast

the slight crookedness of that pic really hurts my eyes for some reason


----------



## photonmoo

Here is my CM Storm Scout for now, still gonna tidy it up here and now


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Here is my CM Storm Scout for now, still gonna tidy it up here and now




















10/10 really nice!


----------



## photonmoo

w00ts, thank you! I's happy now









*edit* Any suggestions / hints / tips I could do to improve it?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


w00ts, thank you! I's happy now









*edit* Any suggestions / hints / tips I could do to improve it?


nope. its perfect


----------



## j3ear92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


nope. its perfect










10/10
its very v v nice already.but if u wan tips 1 thing u may wanna redo is the graphic card cable in the 3rd pic. if the 2 cable can come out as 1 it will look better. try cable tie they together ! =)


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Here is my CM Storm Scout for now, still gonna tidy it up here and now




















10/10! Nice job! Is it modded at all?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


nope. its perfect



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *j3ear92*


10/10
its very v v nice already.but if u wan tips 1 thing u may wanna redo is the graphic card cable in the 3rd pic. if the 2 cable can come out as 1 it will look better. try cable tie they together ! =)


Sweet, I'm gonna resleeve the 2x6pin power to the Graphics Card and cable tie them together with a black cable tie. Thanks for that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


10/10! Nice job! Is it modded at all?


Not really, I did cut a hole on the side of the psu, to the route the cables out of sight, other than that's standard. (I changed the side window and added more switches and buttons to the front i/o panel etc...that's all







)

Thanks you guys, It's good to know i've done something right


----------



## slash129

All stock 900 holes with no drilling


















And that molex is for the side fan to connect to btw.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


All stock 900 holes with no drilling


















And that molex is for the side fan to connect to btw.


7/10. Airflow looks great, so improving anymore would only be of aesthetic value.


----------



## SpidermanXP7

What do you think


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpidermanXP7*


What do you think











9/10, very nice


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpidermanXP7* 
What do you think










What does the foam do


----------



## king_play334

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
What does the foam do

its sound dampening foam. it keeps the PC as quiet as it can.


----------



## SpidermanXP7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *king_play334* 
its sound dampening foam. it keeps the PC as quiet as it can.

that, and looks very clean with cable management


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Here is my CM Storm Scout for now, still gonna tidy it up here and now




















10/10! Wow, that is the best way I've ever seen to cope with Asus' asinine location of the 24 pin.







Very nicely done!


----------



## MrMason

GPU cables need to be nicer but can't do much with those molex to 6/8 pin connectors on the bottom card.


----------



## gablain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrmason*











gpu cables need to be nicer but can't do much with those molex to 6/8 pin connectors on the bottom card.


9.5/10


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Here is my CM Storm Scout for now, still gonna tidy it up here and now




















I used to have that same board and the location of the 24 pin drove me nuts. I was using the thermaltake blue orb and it did a good job of hiding the 24 pin. The scout has great cable management though so im not surprised its this clean. You have a good eye for details, i like the logos and the little touches you put on your rig ^^ 9/10

@ MrMason, nice rig! tri-xfire and water







9/10

@ SpidermanXP7, another pimp rig, looks like that took some effort 9/10

@ slash129, its pretty clean but you can still do some more, i know its tough without those holes 7/10


----------



## Deano12345

Tidied it up a little more


----------



## jezzer

woohoo my super cable management... NOT


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*











Tidied it up a little more


10/10, not much more you can do besides paint the interior black (please do)


----------



## koulaid




----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I might as well update, then. With Deep Blood out of commission until I can replace the SSD, I took my sweet time in prettying it up for the eventual replacement + whatever Christmas presents I'll get this year. I had to use my *entire body* to close the board-side side panel when I was done, but I'm VERY pleased since it's not bowing out much.









Rare backside view:









Ratings?


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
I might as well update, then. With Deep Blood out of commission until I can replace the SSD, I took my sweet time in prettying it up for the eventual replacement + whatever Christmas presents I'll get this year. I had to use my *entire body* to close the board-side side panel when I was done, but I'm VERY pleased since it's not bowing out much.









Rare backside view:









Ratings?









9.5/10 nice work with that case.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koulaid* 









9/10 You should turn the hdd around, so you don't see the cables...other than that very nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
I might as well update, then. With Deep Blood out of commission until I can replace the SSD, I took my sweet time in prettying it up for the eventual replacement + whatever Christmas presents I'll get this year. I had to use my *entire body* to close the board-side side panel when I was done, but I'm VERY pleased since it's not bowing out much.









Rare backside view:









Ratings?









Very nice 8.5/10


----------



## Deano12345

@Koulaid - 9/10,switch that HDD around as already suggested

@Chunky_Chimp - 9/10


----------



## el gappo

10/10?


----------



## JorgyBaby

10/10. Nice work


----------



## Juiced




----------



## splicer

I have a few ideas on how to clean it up more, but suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## Deano12345

@Juiced : 6/10.Move that fan thats sitting above the motherboard connector its cluttering things up.

What is that bunch of cables at the bottom doing,front panel audio ? Hide them away behind them.Use cable ties to secure them behind the motherboard using those hooks at the very bottom of your motherboard tray.

Fit your on/off switch through the hooks aswell,they do fit on most cases.

I dont see many cable ties in your case,get a pack of them (I find 3.2mm or 2.5mm the best for cable)Cables bunched together look cleaner than stringy cables on their own

@splicer : 7/10.Hide those PCIE connectors and the 8 pin aswell,flip your HDD's around if its possible


----------



## Kaktus

The psu chamber is something you don't want to see.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaktus*


The psu chamber is something you don't want to see.










0/10.Hiding parts of your case is cheating lol.Is that CPU cooler off at an angle ?

Flip those drives around if possible


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
0/10.Hiding parts of your case is cheating

no it isn't as long as that part is always hidden it is fine.  just think about behind the mobo for most of the builds in this thread. ;-)

i give it an 8/10


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
no it isn't as long as that part is always hidden it is fine.  just think about behind the mobo for most od the builds in this thread. ;-)

i give it an 8/10

True


----------



## Kaktus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
0/10.Hiding parts of your case is cheating lol.Is that CPU cooler off at an angle ?

Flip those drives around if possible

The whole picture is strangely warped so cpu cooler is properly assembled







Those are IDE drives so flipping them could be hard.









I'm not cheater anymore


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaktus* 
The whole picture is strangely warped so cpu cooler is properly assembled







Those are IDE drives so flipping them could be hard.









I'm not cheater anymore









You should do a fake door type thing there,would cover up all that cable clutter.It would look awesome cakes too


----------



## lithgroth007

Slpicer, That is nasty. The 900 can do so much better than that 3/10


----------



## TheSandman

here is mine


















and yes i know i need a can of air you dont have to tell me


----------



## MasterDan

Not the best, but i have alot of really thick cables that don't like to be bunched up.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSandman*


and yes i know i need a can of air you dont have to tell me


You need several cans of air









7/10


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterDan*


Not the best, but i have alot of really thick cables that don't like to be bunched up.












go to walmart and buy the spiral loom wrap. its in the bulbs and wiring section, usually near the automotive stuff

VERY nice thing to have. it will go as skinny as 1/4 inch wrapping or as large as 6 inch diameter.

I have it in my computer. dropped my system temps by 2-3 degrees and helped stabilize my harddrive temps


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## kevingreenbmx

Shane1244 - very nice. 

9.75/10

single sleeve the 24pin and pcie power for a 10/10


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Shane1244 - very nice. 

9.75/10

single sleeve the 24pin and pcie power for a 10/10


Thanks! ;]

I don't like the individual 24pin, Once I get a new case, I'll so something creative with it.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Shane 9/10

My Mini P180

















*Before rating please know this:*

*1) The 4 pin CPU power cable is too short to run behind the tray*

*2) The silver cable is an IDE cable. No way to make it look any better without spending money.*

*3) That's a 4850 1GB and there is a RAID0 array in there. *

*4) I have 3 fans running off of a Rheobus in the top bay. *

*5) The DVD drive was repositioned after the pic was taken and is not crooked*


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











I like







9/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Shane 9/10

My Mini P180

















*Before rating please know this:*

*1) The 4 pin CPU power cable is too short to run behind the tray*

*2) The silver cable is an IDE cable. No way to make it look any better without spending money.*

*3) That's a 4850 1GB and there is a RAID0 array in there.*

*4) I have 3 fans running off of a Rheobus in the top bay.*

*5) The DVD drive was repositioned after the pic was taken and is not crooked*

9/10, very nice work.

10/10 imho... = get a 4pin extension cable and possibly a trap door in front of the psu... then you'll be absolutely smoking!


----------



## Xyro TR1

So much crap in here, I just can't hide it all!


----------



## imh073p

Some really nice rigs in this thread. One can learn quite a bit about the ancient art of cablegami here lol. 879 pages strong wow.


----------



## thlnk3r

CM690:


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
CM690:










7/10. I think some sleeving and perhaps some flat black paint/plasti dip would really set it off.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


CM690:


























Duh, gee boss, duh which way did day go ?

LOL, clean, real clean. I like that NB cooler.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


7/10. I think some sleeving and perhaps some flat black paint/plasti dip would really set it off.


SmasherBasher, funny you mention that. A buddy of mine had the same idea about the flat black inside









Thanks for the critique

Ericld, thanks!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


CM690:











 Ill have to give you an 8.25, that's about as clean as its going to get without some painting, modding, ect. I really like the choice of coolers you used as well.


----------



## Deano12345

Hey guys,take a look at my ''how to'' cable managment thread and leave some feedback on it.Most apprciated









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...eano12345.html

I'll post some feedback on some of the newer rigs posted here in a bit


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


CM690:











8.5/10

You need to paint the inside. 
And sleeve those cables. Atleast the fan cables and the 24pin.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Hey guys,take a look at my ''how to'' cable managment thread and leave some feedback on it.Most apprciated









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...eano12345.html

I'll post some feedback on some of the newer rigs posted here in a bit


It's a decent guide but you should change it so that it reads "get 10/10 on a "rate my airflow management" thread. These rate my cables threads are more about how it looks than how well the airflow is


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Hi Guys.. I just stumble upon this thread ..









Currently.. still in progress of the build (vga)

Just want to share the cableM on my my CM-690 ..
---








---








---








---








---








---








---


----------



## rmvvwls

YaGit: so far, 9.5/10. Holy hell that's clean.
Only tips I could give is do something with whatever that tangle is in front of the psu (I really have no idea what that is), and the 24 pin connector looks a bit out of place. If you were to individually sleeve even the last 5cm of that cable, 10/10.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


YaGit: so far, 9.5/10. Holy hell that's clean.
Only tips I could give is do something with whatever that tangle is in front of the psu (I really have no idea what that is), and the 24 pin connector looks a bit out of place. If you were to individually sleeve even the last 5cm of that cable, 10/10.


Thanks man!









That's my next mod I think to sleeve the cables .. regarding the tangles on the psu .. there are no tangled cables there.. Its the lcd poster i just put it there









Glad you like it!


----------



## Xyro TR1

No one rated?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


So much crap in here, I just can't hide it all!


----------



## thlnk3r

Xyro TR1, my bad. I replied via Twitter but forgot to post in here









I'm going with a 8/10. The case being _black _inside makes everything look very clean. All though I don't see a pic of the bottom part of your case? Is that where all the cables are at?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
It's a decent guide but you should change it so that it reads "get 10/10 on a "rate my airflow management" thread. These rate my cables threads are more about how it looks than how well the airflow is









My rig already got a 10/10 here.So I felt is was ok to post that in my thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
10/10, not much more you can do besides paint the interior black (please do)


----------



## Sgtbash

Ratez ma cables:


----------



## Ellis456

Some impressive cable management here







, reminded me to try and get mine to this standered, main cable in way is atx12v, I need an extender.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Ratez ma cables:










this is awful. Look at those LED-s in the buttons, they're a mess! And that desktop? Full of cables OMG! This is a 2/10 boy! Do something better!


----------



## Sgtbash

Ok, Ive cleaned up all myLEDs and cables using the most basic desktop I can find. I also hid the LEDs behind the keyboard so they can no longer be seen.


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Lol ^ 10/10


----------



## Ellis456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Ok, Ive cleaned up all myLEDs and cables using the most basic desktop I can find. I also hid the LEDs behind the keyboard so they can no longer be seen.











Still to many cable, needs work 5/10







.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Ok, Ive cleaned up all myLEDs and cables using the most basic desktop I can find. I also hid the LEDs behind the keyboard so they can no longer be seen.











3/10 Still, Look at those icons! full of cables! Clean that up! And I have X-ray vision, i can see through that your cables are a mess, do something about it!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
No one rated?

Get some head on pics.

Those angled pics make it hard to judge.


----------



## cky2k6

my psu has way, way, way too many cables. I should've gone modular, but alas. Also, don't mind the random (stained, learned my lesson) tubing on the side, I'm waiting to get an aftermarket top for my 655 before I replace that stretch, as putting 7/16 tubing onto the stock 655 should be considered a form of torture.


----------



## harrison

this my first computer build tryed my best


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cky2k6* 


my psu has way, way, way too many cables. I should've gone modular, but alas. Also, don't mind the random (stained, learned my lesson) tubing on the side, I'm waiting to get an aftermarket top for my 655 before I replace that stretch, as putting 7/16 tubing onto the stock 655 should be considered a form of torture.

Jeez what a beast, aside from the tubes theres alot of wires hanging out there. You should try to go throught it again and hide some of those. I see a few that you could route behind the psu and behind the mobo tray. You might try turning the hard drives the other way. But overall thats a nice rig you have there. 7/10


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrison* 
this my first computer build tryed my best

You might try painting the interior, pulling some of those cables behind the mobo a little tighter so more of the cable is behind the mobo tray. The HAF is a great case, you shouldnt have any problems getting it cleaner. 8/10


----------



## Dallus

Here is my attempt at cable management. I do like the Tempest case a lot, but there's gotta be a way to cut up the mobo tray to get better cable mgmt there. Anyone got any tips? This is only my 2nd build, and first for cable management.

Looking at it, I need to get that jumble of wires cleaned up from behind the HDDs and in front of the Vid Card. Please enlighten me of cable management pros!!

Don't be TOO harsh!!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dallus* 
Here is my attempt at cable management. I do like the Tempest case a lot, but there's gotta be a way to cut up the mobo tray to get better cable mgmt there. Anyone got any tips? This is only my 2nd build, and first for cable management.

Looking at it, I need to get that jumble of wires cleaned up from behind the HDDs and in front of the Vid Card. Please enlighten me of cable management pros!!

Don't be TOO harsh!!

hmmmh...looks good, you can clear up the mess at the HDDs. 7/10


----------



## illidan




----------



## KShirza1




----------



## USFORCES

10/10 KShirza1

Wood case


----------



## imadude10

^^^ Holy cow! 10/10 Looks really nice.

Here's my sig rig at the moment. MDPC sleeving after Xmas hopefully.










I'm going to make a "shield" to hide the bottom PSU section and keep it looking clean. If you have any suggestions how to do this, I'm all ears.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dallus* 
Here is my attempt at cable management. I do like the Tempest case a lot, but there's gotta be a way to cut up the mobo tray to get better cable mgmt there. Anyone got any tips? This is only my 2nd build, and first for cable management.

Looking at it, I need to get that jumble of wires cleaned up from behind the HDDs and in front of the Vid Card. Please enlighten me of cable management pros!!

Don't be TOO harsh!!

Tempest looks hawt with a black interior. You can do more to clean it up im sure. Ill give ya an 8/10 because its painted. You could get a 9.5 if you cleaned it up that hard drive cage area and tidied up the rest of the cables.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
10/10 KShirza1

Wood case









Dang bro thats clean 10/10 for you. KShirza1 gets a 10 too, some pimp rigs guys!


----------



## Dallus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Tempest looks hawt with a black interior. You can do more to clean it up im sure. Ill give ya an 8/10 because its painted. You could get a 9.5 if you cleaned it up that hard drive cage area and tidied up the rest of the cables.









Thanks for the kind words, whenever I get some down time when I can be without the comp for a few days, I'm gonna tear into it a clean it up fo sho. or just w/c everything!!!


----------



## Foxx

Get to redo it again in a few days with a new mobo, but I guess this looks alright D:


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
10/10 KShirza1

Wood case









/thread


----------



## spice003




----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*












I think you need a bigger case....

Or maybe a smaller mobo, I can't decide.


----------



## Beelzeboss




----------



## dskina

6/10 Edit: Maybe 7/10.

I'm trying to work with a 300, but it's not easy.


----------



## oliverw92

I dont think you can do better without cutting it up tbh! 7/10


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins* 
I think you need a bigger case....

Or maybe a smaller mobo, I can't decide.









oh just had it laying around. i use to have a a atx board in there , i might get a new case soon.


----------



## Conley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
6/10 Edit: Maybe 7/10.

I'm trying to work with a 300, but it's not easy.
<snip>

If you have long enough PSU cables, you can run them all behind the back panel, and then loop them back out to where you need them. That's what I did.


----------



## tOny3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
6/10 Edit: Maybe 7/10.

I'm trying to work with a 300, but it's not easy.










look at my 300 you'll prob get some inspiration









ahah but yea if you want it to look nice you gonna have to cut some holes in your case


----------



## Zippy476

Installed the 850HX into my case today and did some more cable management. My computer is only about 85% done. I have to get ride of the IDE disk drive and drill holes. I messed up on the back fan and didn't want to take everything about and do it again so for now its as good as I can get it until I buy and install the rest of my parts. I routed the sata cables behind the computer and under the harddrives. Their are small holes on the sides that you get them through and under. Any way I give myself a C-

Any tips though would be appreciated. Even without drilling.


----------



## USFORCES

Pain in the butt but I got rid of the yellow wires today


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Pain in the butt but I got rid of the yellow wires today




























wow thats crazy


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Pain in the butt but I got rid of the yellow wires today




























Wow man, those pictures kind of look like a bird's-eye view of a theme park or something at first glance. Or maybe I'm just insane.


----------



## USFORCES

Different angles.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Different angles.



















lol, 9/10, look at the position of that DVD drive


----------



## TFL Replica

That's awesome. 9.5/10


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Different angles.



















10/10- That is sick!!!


----------



## kurosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*















You my friend get a 10/10! Also that psu is a sexy beast! I want one!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


lol, 9/10, look at the position of that DVD drive










What about the position of the DVD drive?

I don't know why people aren't giving you 10 USFORCES, i can't even see a single cable anywhere! 10/10. KShirza, 9/10.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What about the position of the DVD drive?

I don't know why people aren't giving you 10 USFORCES, i can't even see a single cable anywhere! 10/10. KShirza, 9/10.

It looks cool!







and the reason i gave him 9/10 is because i saw some cables...lot of 'em


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
It looks cool!







and the reason i gave him 9/10 is because i saw some cables...lot of 'em









I gave KShirza1 at 10 because sure i can see some cables, but they are tidy and organized well. He couldnt hide those cables anymore than he did. I didnt think that you had to hid every cable in the case to get a 10, i thought it was the overall appearance even with a few cables. If that was the case then noone with water rigs would ever get a 10.


----------



## wozza_bruv

attempt number one of cable management


----------



## Deano12345

@USFORCES : 10/10.Thats an awesome setup,very unique
@KShirza1 : 10/10.Very clean rig,perfect









@wozza bruv : 7/10.Problem is in the top right hand corner of your case,you need to try and get rid of as much cable clutter there as possible.Do you have any spare SATA connectors down at bottom of the motherboard.If so,check out the guide in my sig to see what I did to clean up the look of multiple SATA drives


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I gave KShirza1 at 10 because sure i can see some cables, but they are tidy and organized well. He couldnt hide those cables anymore than he did. I didnt think that you had to hid every cable in the case to get a 10, i thought it was the overall appearance even with a few cables. If that was the case then noone with water rigs would ever get a 10.


ah well, ok i give im a 10/10 you happy?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wozza_bruv*


attempt number one of cable management











Wozza_bruv, for this being your first attempt I think it's pretty good. 7/10

There are still a few cables that you could probably rearrange...possibly place them behind the motherboard tray?

Good luck


----------



## freakb18c1

new case







bad cam phone better pics to come this weekend


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*




new case







bad cam phone better pics to come this weekend


Delicious.









9.8/10


----------



## Koolade

Freak gets my 10/10










Mine isn't much, but at least we can stop straining our eyes on this one


----------



## Jrice00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Koolade*


Freak gets my 10/10










Mine isn't much, but at least we can stop straining our eyes on this one










7/10. That PSU cable is HUGE! If you could stuff that somewhere then you'd be in good shape. Also, the wire running across the front of the case isn't appealing.


----------



## transit921

wallhanger cyberdruid built for me, pretty awsome, put no effort in the cable management,comes out clean,just need 1 fan on ur cpu and gpu and your temps are low


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *transit921*











wallhanger cyberdruid built for me, pretty awsome, put no effort in the cable management,comes out clean,just need 1 fan on ur cpu and gpu and your temps are low



I'll give it a 7/10 for the time being, a little bit of work can be done to clean it up a bit


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 


new case







bad cam phone better pics to come this weekend

I love how you havn't had to mod the 800d at all to get a 10/10 from me LMAO. Shows what a stunningly good case it is!


----------



## STDSkillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*




new case







bad cam phone better pics to come this weekend


Ohhhh, I'm really jealous. I want Corsair's case badly.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*




new case







bad cam phone better pics to come this weekend


That's the beauty of the Corsair, 9 1/2 / 10


----------



## deadlyrhythm

I'm a newbie to this site. Been on other likes this such as tweaktown and techpowerup. Once i came here i was surprised at the amount of peps!
Anywho this is what i got running now.

Did a re-tuck not to long ago as for a paint job in the interior. have a gander!

*BEFORE*

















*AFTER*

























*AND MY LITTLE NB COOLER,* Couldn't do it without you!


----------



## USFORCES

looks nice, 9.8/10


----------



## kevingreenbmx

7.5/10

still have some slop in there.


----------



## freakb18c1

let there be light


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*




let there be light


let there be a 9.5!







very nice, but *** is that yellow cable under the GPU?









EDIT: Those are SATA cables. OK! But still a 9.5!


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Different angles.


















That is way too cool. There is one that was done by the guys at Popular Mechanics....

Check out this link
http://www.popularmechanics.com/tech...o/4318067.html


----------



## Spritanium

A pic with the new gpu:


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
A pic with the new gpu:










Side on pic please


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Side on pic please









Why? This is a cable management thread :v


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
Why? This is a cable management thread :v

Exactly, we can't see the cable management


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Exactly, we can't see the cable management

Yup,those 3/4 shots can hide alot lol


----------



## Spritanium

Ooh, I see what you mean now.

I was just too lazy to turn the computer, hold on










Still have to do something with that PCI-E cable


----------



## oliverw92

8/10, good job. Run the pci-e cable under the motherboard. Can you reverse-mod your hdd?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
8/10, good job. Run the pci-e cable under the motherboard. Can you reverse-mod your hdd?

I think I'll hide the pci-e cable behind the drive bays

And no, I can't reverse the hdd


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
Why? This is a cable management thread :v

well we cant even see your cablemanagement like that lol


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 
well we cant even see your cablemanagement like that lol

Yeah, I didn't know what he meant. I posted a new picture a few posts back.


----------



## Koolade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


That is way too cool. There is one that was done by the guys at Popular Mechanics....

Check out this link
http://www.popularmechanics.com/tech...o/4318067.html


That setup is some serious bidniz. Very nice!


----------



## mrfajita

My case is awful for cable management, but worse for airflow. It was 22 bucks though and nothing overheats too badly so its alright.
I am one of the few I have seen on here that has a neater right panel than main panel.


----------



## USFORCES

N/A
We want to see the after picture not the before


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


N/A
We want to see the after picture not the before











Indeed.

You have plenty of room behind the mobo tray, you should make use of it!










Needs some work, but I'm going to need to take out the dremel and start cutting holes if I want to get those wires behind the motherboard tray.

All 6 of my fans are connected to the Rheobus in the first 5.25" bay though, so I'd say its not that bad.


----------



## Code-Red

A Challenger Appears!


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code-Red*


A Challenger Appears!











Looks great, 9/10. Can you hide those white cables under the video card; maybe even behind the PSU?


----------



## pcnuttie

Please tell me what you think? Should i do any improvements? It looks nice at night lol.


----------



## Contagion

You should open the door so I can see inside. ^^
From what I can see there is room for improvements.
6/10 mayabe

Heres mine.



















Ignore the little red wire at the bottom of the case.


----------



## pcnuttie

I should have done that lol. I don't have the camera now it was my cousin's camera. Too late. I will next time though. you can clearly see more in the first pic but yea opening the case would do justice to see the whole pov.


----------



## oliverw92

PCnuttie: i really can't see anything lol, take it in the day time with the case off. ATM 5/10, there doesn't appear to be any cable management at all :S


----------



## harrison

ok i tryed pic 1 then pic 2 now pic 3 the back


----------



## nolonger

First pic is before cable management, second pic is after. Any tips?

Yes, I'm serious, that's how my cables WERE.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
First pic is before cable management, second pic is after. Any tips?

Yes, I'm serious, that's how my cables WERE.

Nolonger, wow what a huge improvement from before! I like it. That being a generic case makes it even harder to hide the cables.


----------



## nolonger

Thanks mate! Hardest part was to get the right door back on, lol!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Thanks mate! Hardest part was to get the right door back on, lol!


Nolonger, haha yeah. I almost had to sit on one of the side panels just to get it to properly lock into place. That is the side where all of my cables are hidden


----------



## nolonger

I have mine hidden behind the hard drive bay. There's about 1 1/2" of space there, but still not enough, TX750 just has way too many cables! I used a 90mm fan over the video card to cool it better and help hide some of the cables connecting to the motherboard. My next step is to sleeve all my fan cables and front panel wires, gotta find a place to buy sleeving first, though (no one sells them for reasonable prices in Brazil).


----------



## thlnk3r

Nolonger, keep us updated with the changes


----------



## imadude10

I hate to quote myself, but I never got rated.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadude10*


^^^ Holy cow! 10/10 Looks really nice.

Here's my sig rig at the moment. MDPC sleeving after Xmas hopefully.










I'm going to make a "shield" to hide the bottom PSU section and keep it looking clean. If you have any suggestions how to do this, I'm all ears.


----------



## nolonger

7/10 for bottom PSU cables and fan wires not sleeved.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 



























Please tell me what you think? Should i do any improvements? It looks nice at night lol.

Lol well it looks like you are actually not trying to hide the cables so ya you might try to hide some of them 5/10


----------



## wozza_bruv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Wozza_bruv, for this being your first attempt I think it's pretty good. 7/10

There are still a few cables that you could probably rearrange...possibly place them behind the motherboard tray?

Good luck

cheers will give it ago need to cut some wholes


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Lol well it looks like you are actually not trying to hide the cables so ya you might try to hide some of them 5/10

Dude my cables are "hidden" They're tucked in the sides away from my intakes in front. The top is tucked in the small holes under the dvd player vent. It looks cluttered but they really have airflow room. I just like looking at my wires cuz they glow UV. Once i get water cooling, i do plan to hide the wires more. I might re-do the cable hiding and maybe post again but i like the way it is. It's not cluttered. they are all tucked under the sides,if you know what a antec 900 inside case looks like you'd understand what i mean by tucking the cables under box of the intake case. The airflow is great


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Dude my cables are "hidden" They're tucked in the sides away from my intakes in front. The top is tucked in the small holes under the dvd player vent. It looks cluttered but they really have airflow room. I just like looking at my wires cuz they glow UV. Once i get water cooling, i do plan to hide the wires more. I might re-do the cable hiding and maybe post again but i like the way it is. It's not cluttered. they are all tucked under the sides,if you know what a antec 900 inside case looks like you'd understand what i mean by tucking the cables under box of the intake case. The airflow is great










Well, we rate based on looks here, not functionality!


----------



## MIGhunter

Ya, this isn't a cable management/air flow thread. This is a how good does it look, i.e. have you gotten it to look like it's cable-less.


----------



## kurosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*





























Please tell me what you think? Should i do any improvements? It looks nice at night lol.


Your cables are not hidden, but it looks like they are managed pretty well. Some people are too anal about cables. I think it is more about looks and function rather than just hiding all the visible cables; and I think all your glowing blue cables look pretty darn cool! The only suggestion I can give is you can probably tidy them up a little more while still having them visible for the uv effect. It looks great! I give you an 8/10.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Dude my cables are "hidden" They're tucked in the sides away from my intakes in front. The top is tucked in the small holes under the dvd player vent. It looks cluttered but they really have airflow room. I just like looking at my wires cuz they glow UV. Once i get water cooling, i do plan to hide the wires more. I might re-do the cable hiding and maybe post again but i like the way it is. It's not cluttered. they are all tucked under the sides,if you know what a antec 900 inside case looks like you'd understand what i mean by tucking the cables under box of the intake case. The airflow is great










 I cant say i disagree with you on how cool uv cables look. Try to at least bundle them abit better. But i have had the antec 900 in the past and ultimately i had to cut some holes in the mobo tray to get some decent cable managment. Heres a link to a guy that has done the same. http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...pictorial.html


----------



## 5291Crash

Thoughts on this setup . . .

Ya i know lots more sleeving to do


----------



## Koolade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadude10*


I hate to quote myself, but I never got rated.










6/10

You should look into rotating your cooler 90 degrees though so it's blasting out the exhaust fan. No big deal, but every serious OC'er does it


----------



## pcnuttie

You're talking about someone else's cpu right?


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I cant say i disagree with you on how cool uv cables look. Try to at least bundle them abit better. But i have had the antec 900 in the past and ultimately i had to cut some holes in the mobo tray to get some decent cable managment. Heres a link to a guy that has done the same. http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...pictorial.html


I dont have the tools to do that. I rather not mod it eventhough i don't mind and yes i could have given a better clean look but why do that if i can't see my sleeves glow? I could tuck them better but i'm just concerned i'm not gonna get any airflow or improved? I need to get rid of the air conditoning filters they get dirty fast and order microfiber filters i saw at frozen cpu and they actually don't have dust in their cases.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


I dont have the tools to do that. I rather not mod it eventhough i don't mind and yes i could have given a better clean look but why do that if i can't see my sleeves glow? I could tuck them better but i'm just concerned i'm not gonna get any airflow or improved? I need to get rid of the air conditoning filters they get dirty fast and order microfiber filters i saw at frozen cpu and they actually don't have dust in their cases.


Believe me, if you tucked and bundled some of those cable you would see an improvement in airflow. As far as having pretty glowing cables obstructing airflow and making the case look messy vs. clean, deliberant cable management, the cable management wins everytime.


----------



## DarthBeavis




----------



## nolonger

Amazing case mod, but could you take pictures of the full side of the case so we can properly rate the look? You should post a thread on Case Mods section, I'm sure you'd get a lot of replies.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Trek (two rigs in one case one psu - project still in process have to add monitors):








cables


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Amazing case mod, but could you take pictures of the full side of the case so we can properly rate the look? You should post a thread on Case Mods section, I'm sure you'd get a lot of replies.


Here you go. The case is at Nvidia so I do not have access to it now


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*




































Wow, thats really nice! Dang thats a nice rig, rep+


----------



## DarthBeavis

Then added second 295


----------



## nolonger

I'll give it a 6/10 for cables, I think the coils kinda killed it. They're all over the place.


----------



## DarthBeavis

My Xbox:








Will add second unisleeved green atx cable:


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*


Then added second 295










Ill give you a 9/10 because everything is sleeved proper and the overall appearance is nice but those coils kinda threw me off and you could have bundled the cables a little better but man that is a pimp rig no doubt.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*


My Xbox:








Will add second unisleeved green atx cable:


































9/10 same deal as above. Thats an amazing xbox. Is that the lian li case? Did you mod another case to fit the xbox internals? Looks like a regular pc psu.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ill give you a 9/10 because everything is sleeved proper and the overall appearance is nice but those coils kinda threw me off and you could have bundled the cables a little better but man that is a pimp rig no doubt.

9/10 same deal as above. Thats an amazing xbox. Is that the lian li case? Did you mod another case to fit the xbox internals? Looks like a regular pc psu.

box is a Danger Den tower 16

more pictures here
http://outoftheboxmods.com/my-mods-a...s/db-xbox-360/
I was rushed on the big green nvidia build . . . auction deadline. Got it assembled in about two weeks


----------



## imh073p

Oh ok, i can see alot more in those other pics. I havnt seen those coiled sata cables before, did u make them coil? Also, just wanted to say that you have some amazing builds, i noticed the consistant themes and quality. Do you work for danger den?

Do you have pics of the other side of the trek? I would like to see more pics when its finished.


----------



## oliverw92

Lol at first i thought you were a noob trying to claim you made the auction pc! But then i realised lol









Nice job man!


----------



## MC21

Noob here, tried everything to make it look clean, the daisy chain is messing things up for me.

Attachment 129946


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Oh ok, i can see alot more in those other pics. I havnt seen those coiled sata cables before, did u make them coil? Also, just wanted to say that you have some amazing builds, i noticed the consistant themes and quality. Do you work for danger den?

Do you have pics of the other side of the trek? I would like to see more pics when its finished.


I have tons of pics on the main page of my blog:
http://outoftheboxmods.com/2009/09/03/more-trek-work/
http://outoftheboxmods.com/2009/09/0...away-team-mod/
And lots of pictures of other projects:
http://outoftheboxmods.com/my-mods-and-builds/


----------



## Boofus

Give mine ago i guess.. paint job sucks..


----------



## Triscuit

IMO get a bigger case







haha but you are planning on that


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*


I have tons of pics on the main page of my blog:
http://outoftheboxmods.com/2009/09/03/more-trek-work/
http://outoftheboxmods.com/2009/09/0...away-team-mod/
And lots of pictures of other projects:
http://outoftheboxmods.com/my-mods-and-builds/


*Bows* Much respect, impressive work!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MC21*


Noob here, tried everything to make it look clean, the daisy chain is messing things up for me.

Attachment 129946


You might try to tie the 24 pin, usb and front panel connectors to the back of the mobo tray a little tighter. I dont know what to do with that rats nest about the vid card lol. Have you tried routing it around the mobo or behind the mobo tray? Im sure u can hide the front panel audio a little better as well. Are you going to try to sleeve any of those fan cables? Nice rig btw 6.5/10


----------



## KillingFields

MC21 - 6/10

heres mine


----------



## un4given-goth

i was reading this last night, and what can i say i got inspired (and a few ideas!). after I got my new psu I could not be asked to sort the cables, however i spent 2 hours on it and this is the result (no case mods):

































I realised how bad that ide cable messes up the cleaness so i bought a rounded one. just waiting for it now. may post again when it arrives


----------



## Triscuit

awww nobody gonna rate boofus' case?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

http://i30.tinypic.com/2u6fup1.gif lol nice, 7/10?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boofus*


Give mine ago i guess.. paint job sucks..











Dang you got a buncha stuff crammed in there lol. At least its painted in the interior and you have mostly sleeved cables.Theres still some work you could do with the sata cables. I would Suggest that you might look for another case 6.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillingFields*


MC21 - 6/10

heres mine











Pretty clean, can you turn the hdd around? Have you thought about painting the interior? 8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un4given-goth*


i was reading this last night, and what can i say i got inspired (and a few ideas!). after I got my new psu I could not be asked to sort the cables, however i spent 2 hours on it and this is the result (no case mods):

































I realised how bad that ide cable messes up the cleaness so i bought a rounded one. just waiting for it now. may post again when it arrives


Not a bad first attempt but you still need to spend some time on it. Have you thought about sleeving that psu and fan cables? Painting the interior of the case would really help too. 5/10


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*




































Darth, make sure you check out the Danger Den Case Owners Thread I made!
Danger Den Case Owners Club


----------



## MC21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillingFields*


MC21 - 6/10

heres mine











8/10, my case has a big gap though that makes it tougher to look appealing.


----------



## MC21

Cleaned up some of the slop it's hard hiding wires with that gap, maybe ill go back to my antec 1200?

Attachment 129979


----------



## nolonger

7/10. You should make the SATA cables run behind the motherboard.

Brother's PC, PSU isn't sleeved (going to sleeve it in the future, hopefully). Before and after pictures.


----------



## MC21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
7/10. You should make the SATA cables run behind the motherboard.

Brother's PC, PSU isn't sleeved (going to sleeve it in the future, hopefully). Before and after pictures.

6/10, color is weird and mad cables showing.

Like behind it and the Tray? because most of the cables are behind the mobo


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MC21* 
6/10, color is weird and mad cables showing.

Like behind it and the Tray? because most of the cables are behind the mobo

I actually meant route the SATA cables through the same place the power cable is coming through.


----------



## KillingFields

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mc21*


cleaned up some of the slop it's hard hiding wires with that gap, maybe ill go back to my antec 1200?

Attachment 129979


8/10


----------



## KillingFields

Decided to update mine too


----------



## nolonger

10/10! Amazing organization!


----------



## Pipesafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillingFields* 
Decided to update mine too









Amazing job 10/10, i just been thinking on a internal paint mod







. Just one question, what is that case?


----------



## KillingFields

Lian-Li Lancool PC-K58w







The 6 series comes with the black interior, but nothing an easy mod can't fix


----------



## avercros




----------



## Toan

Did some cleaning up after my last post on here. still need to do a bit more like getting that IDE drive out of there


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Here's one of mine.


----------



## imadude10

I'd say 8/10. Tidy up those Sata Power and Data cables, and sleeving will get you a 10. Also Your CD drive is wrong... The brackets mount with the metal tabs near the front of the drive and it slides in from the front of the case.







Hate to nitpick... but it has to be said.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avercros* 


















5/10. Try to clean up the rat's nest on the bottom of the case by having all the cables run behind the motheboard. Also, sleeve your fan cables so they look nicer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toan* 
Did some cleaning up after my last post on here. still need to do a bit more like getting that IDE drive out of there



























9/10, never seen a system with an IDE cable look so good! I actually don't use my IDE DVD-drive so I just unplugged it for better cable management, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Here's one of mine.










8/10, hard drive power cables just kinda killed it. Can you flip the hard drive around?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Hey, can fans be just sprayed to paint them?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
Hey, can fans be just sprayed to paint them?

I wouldn't, it'll add weight to them and make them spin slower. But if you don't mind, yes, they can be spray painted. Just be careful not to get anything in the motor.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I wouldn't, it'll add weight to them and make them spin slower. But if you don't mind, yes, they can be spray painted. Just be careful not to get anything in the motor.

Wrong, they can and people do it all the time









It barely adds any weight at all, maybe 10 microns thick? As long as you spray it on evenly you will be fine. Search on the forums, there is a guide for dissembling fans and painting.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Wrong, they can and people do it all the time









It barely adds any weight at all, maybe 10 microns thick? As long as you spray it on evenly you will be fine. Search on the forums, there is a guide for dissembling fans and painting.

I heard it from someone who spray-painted them it reduced the speed by 800-1000RPM, meh.


----------



## ZainyAntics

That blue thing is just the power for my Cold cathodes... Forgot to move it out of the picture lol


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I heard it from someone who spray-painted them it reduced the speed by 800-1000RPM, meh.

Biggest load of crap iwe ever heard.









EDIT: unless he put all the paint in the motor and none on the actual fan blades.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

lol, ok guys, thanX!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Ya, the SATA power cables won't get much better, I don't think. Unless I start cutting and resoldering and whatnot. And I don't trust myself for that. And the CD drive I think might be permanently stuck. I got it part way in, and realized it was backwards, then it would never some out, either direction. Probably not a good thing.

I have considered moving the HDDs to the bottom 5.5" bays, but that will be a while.


----------



## criminal

An updated picture of my setup.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics* 



























That blue thing is just the power for my Cold cathodes... Forgot to move it out of the picture lol









9.0 of 10. Very nice job.


----------



## nolonger

6/10. You didn't hide the cables too well, but the do look organized. If you hid them it'd look a lot better IMO.


----------



## msmolt

you guys just dont get what a cabe managment realy is lol. here cable managment. show me a cable then we talk about managment lol.










View my slide

http://www.slide.com/r/xgJR-akB0D89p...t_embedded_url


----------



## nolonger

Holy ****!


----------



## msmolt

Thats Exactly right


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmolt*


you guys just dont get what a cabe managment realy is lol. here cable managment. show me a cable then we talk about managment lol.











Perfect.

I added you as friend cos i wanna know more about your case


----------



## nolonger

Cables are all hidden behind mirrored black acrylic (which we cannot distinguish from the case background). Am I correct?


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmolt*


you guys just dont get what a cabe managment realy is lol. here cable managment. show me a cable then we talk about managment lol.











You did a nice job with your cable management, and it looks great. 10/10

But your attitude just irks me the wrong way, sorry. *shrug*


----------



## oliverw92

Can you get some better pics? I can't relaly see all of it, looks dam nice though!


----------



## photonmoo

@ msmolt - It looks good and very sneaky with the acrylic...I hope it doesn't cause any heat issues.

You should post some pics of the case without the acrylic to see what's going on.

but other wise 10/10


----------



## judasdoh

msmolt mspaint?


----------



## CD69Scorp

Here is mine!!









By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2009-11-19









By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2009-11-18


----------



## Shane1244

REALLY hard to tell, but I'd say 6.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmolt*


you guys just dont get what a cabe managment realy is lol. here cable managment. show me a cable then we talk about managment lol.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmolt*


Thats Exactly right


So you've covered them with acrylic.

Lol arrogance won't get you anywhere on here.


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*


Here is mine!!









By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2009-11-19









By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2009-11-18



Nice setup. I'd give it a 9.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*


Here is mine!!


You have a lot going on in there and you've done a awesome job with that, good sleeving job! 8.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


So you've covered them with acrylic.

Lol arrogance won't get you anywhere on here.


Maybe all 'cable management' has gone to his head... or lack of cables in his case


----------



## CD69Scorp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


You have a lot going on in there and you've done a awesome job with that, good sleeving job! 8.5/10


Thanks.. I probably should not have shown the back side, but thought it might show someone how much bulk you get when you sleeve all PSU cables all the way.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*


Thanks.. I probably should not have shown the back side, but thought it might show someone how much bulk you get when you sleeve all PSU cables all the way.


It's unavoidable really. Actually now since I look at your case again... you deserve more 9/10


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*


Here is mine!!








By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2009-11-18


Man, how do you get the side door on?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Man, how do you get the side door on?


maybe he doesnt?







Who knows?


----------



## CD69Scorp

The case is a Sniper, It has the bulging panels. The panel slides on very easily, plenty of room!


----------



## judasdoh

@cd69scorp

10/10, i think im in love


----------



## Unknownm

Dad's pc. Never been cleaned for a year and not planning to for a while. I wanna see how long it can last with the dust







. This was taken with my cell, it's hard to see but the top of the PSU has to much dust & over the motherboard there is dust just around. Who knows I mite get a free color job from the dust. I'll call it the gray box


----------



## tK FuRY

Wow lol, Ughhh I would have to give it a 4/10 - it would be lower but I see zip ties







and a folded ribbon cable


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Dad's pc. Never been cleaned for a year and not planning to for a while. I wanna see how long it can last with the dust







. This was taken with my cell, it's hard to see but the top of the PSU has to much dust & over the motherboard there is dust just around. Who knows I mite get a free color job from the dust. I'll call it the gray box










Oh my God.... lol That won't last long I'm afraid...and the cables....7/10....you can do better....and the case and the PC? 2/10....clean it up.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
Oh my God.... lol That won't last long I'm afraid...and the cables....7/10....you can do better....and the case and the PC? 2/10....clean it up.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
Wow lol, Ughhh I would have to give it a 4/10 - it would be lower but I see zip ties







and a folded ribbon cable









Don't lie that picture is you're fetish. I won't do any work on it though because it's pointless the case is broken to crap


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Don't lie that picture is you're fetish. I won't do any work on it though because it's pointless the case is broken to crap









Huh? *** lol, that Pc is CRRRAAAAPPPP!


----------



## nolonger

Can I ask for a re-rate?

Now should I sleeve each of the three fan cables individually or have them all together inside a single sleeve?


----------



## Axxess+

Any tips ?

I know it's freaking ugly, but I want to know what would you guys do to rearrange it.


----------



## lil-tom7

my case and cable management job i did.







Rate It Please


----------



## iSpark

Did some cable re-working today.

Does it rate? Will you rate it?

I still have a few things I want to do. Sleeve the 24pin, the 6 pin, and fan wires.
I want to re-wire the SATA power connections, move them closer together.
The good thing about all this, it never ends!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSpark*


Did some cable re-working today.

Does it rate? Will you rate it?

I still have a few things I want to do. Sleeve the 24pin, the 6 pin, and fan wires.
I want to re-wire the SATA power connections, move them closer together.
The good thing about all this, it never ends!










9.7/10

The speaker is annoying, but I know you can't do anything. The only cable I don't like is the apparent e-SATA, but I don't know that you have any other options. Well done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lil-tom7*


my case and cable management job i did.










9.3/10

The video cards' 6-pins are kinda crammed, but not a lot you can do about that. The CPU Fan lead is kinda out there, and whatever is running up the backside of the case sticks out, but it may be unavoidable.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


Huh? *** lol, that Pc is CRRRAAAAPPPP!


huh no it isn't. What people seam to miss here is not everyone needs Quad or dual core to check emails & read websites. This is perfect for my dad


----------



## shadow19935

Johnnyfive said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hoth17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Are the drives and hd's actually hooked up?
> 
> 
> Yes they are, never seen the Flip the hdd cage mod to hide all wires?


----------



## iSpark

Thanks pow3rtr1p.

I'm thinking of routing the mobo speaker to the back panel with the other wires. Maybe?

lol, yeah, the e-SATA is a long cable!
Maybe next weekend I can get some fan leads sleeved.


----------



## kow_ciller




----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


huh no it isn't. What people seam to miss here is not everyone needs Quad or dual core to check emails & read websites. This is perfect for my dad










yeh, i meant the pc itself....the looks... lol my dad has an old 3.0 ghz pc...for reading emails


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Can I ask for a re-rate?

Now should I sleeve each of the three fan cables individually or have them all together inside a single sleeve?


8/10. Individually

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Any tips ?

I know it's freaking ugly, but I want to know what would you guys do to rearrange it.


5/10, get zip ties. Lots of them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lil-tom7*


my case and cable management job i did.







Rate It Please










8/10!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSpark*


Did some cable re-working today.

Does it rate? Will you rate it?

I still have a few things I want to do. Sleeve the 24pin, the 6 pin, and fan wires.
I want to re-wire the SATA power connections, move them closer together.
The good thing about all this, it never ends!










8/10!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kow_ciller*


<removed image >


7/10


----------



## nolonger

Thanks Oliver, sleeving going to be ordered tomorrow, should be here in ~2 weeks.


----------



## oliverw92

Where you getting it from?


----------



## nolonger

mdpc-x.com - only place with reasonable shipping and awesome looking sleeve.


----------



## oliverw92

I have their sleeving, it's fantastic, you won't regret it







Just follow the guide Nils sends you! He is awesome too.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I have their sleeving, it's fantastic, you won't regret it







Just follow the guide Nils sends you! He is awesome too.


Glad to know! Thanks mate!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kow_ciller* 









not to bad, just needs a little 'cleanup' and some cable ties...and maybe sleeve any 'bare' cables

7/10


----------



## Dutch Schultz

Best I can do and still be lazy without cutting holes. Some of these cables are too short, or too fat to run around back.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSpark* 
Did some cable re-working today.

Does it rate? Will you rate it?

I still have a few things I want to do. Sleeve the 24pin, the 6 pin, and fan wires.
I want to re-wire the SATA power connections, move them closer together.
The good thing about all this, it never ends!









I want your camera! What camera is it?


----------



## dopey

not the greatest, but was in a rush to try my 5790 lol

will have to get an extension for the 8pin, and those hdd will be replaced by an ssd, should improve things. sleeving kinda sucks on this psu, don't want to resleeve every individual wire lol


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dopey*


not the greatest, but was in a rush to try my 5790 You mean *5970* lol

will have to get an extension for the 8pin, and those hdd will be replaced by an ssd, should improve things. sleeving kinda sucks on this psu, don't want to resleeve every individual wire lol











6/10 for the time being.

10/10 for your gpu


----------



## oliverw92

6 is a bit harsh







I would give it a 7.3

Is that the x58 LE?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSpark*


Did some cable re-working today.

Does it rate? Will you rate it?

I still have a few things I want to do. Sleeve the 24pin, the 6 pin, and fan wires.
I want to re-wire the SATA power connections, move them closer together.
The good thing about all this, it never ends!










This is like, my dream computer. It's so great, yet so budget-minded.

8.5/10, it could use a little cleaning up.


----------



## iSpark

Thanks for the rate guys!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
I want your camera! What camera is it?

It was a Canon Rebel XT.

Mods: Can I post a link to a gallery with more pics of this PC? That's if anyone is interested in looking.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSpark* 
Thanks for the rate guys!

It was a Canon Rebel XT.

Mods: Can I post a link to a gallery with more pics of this PC? That's if anyone is interested in looking.

Kit lense?


----------



## iSpark

Yes, some were with the kit lens (eg; these two posted here) and some were with a 100mm macro.

Edit: Also, some were shot with a 50mm f/1.4


----------



## kiwwanna

Always seem to be adding, and re-cable'n. So it's about as clean as it can be. Attachment 130312


----------



## Gunfire

iSpark, where you going to link us to more of your box of sex?


----------



## Dallus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSpark*


Yes, some were with the kit lens (eg; these two posted here) and some were with a 100mm macro.

Edit: Also, some were shot with a 50mm f/1.4


Ahhhh the nifty fifty. I use it to shoot wakeboarding/snowboarding action. I have a Rebel XT too and the kit lens is pretty awesome for what it is. And awesome case too. I need to get my cables under control. 10/10 for you!


----------



## Starman27

Here is my new build


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


Here is my new build



















Starman27, very clean. Good job 8.5/10


----------



## FragaGeddon

I know I need better cable management.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fragageddon*


i know i need better cable management.











ftw!


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dopey* 
not the greatest, but was in a rush to try my 5790 lol

will have to get an extension for the 8pin, and those hdd will be replaced by an ssd, should improve things. sleeving kinda sucks on this psu, don't want to resleeve every individual wire lol











8/10

dude yours are long!!!


----------



## greydor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
8/10

dude yours are long!!!























...

That's what she said.

Sorry, sorry. I'll get back on topic. I had to say this.


----------



## dopey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
6 is a bit harsh







I would give it a 7.3

Is that the x58 LE?

It's the 758-A1 vanilla, they changed the colors recently to match the rest of the line - hawt.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Starman27, very clean. Good job 8.5/10

Thanks a lot, what can I do to improve do you think? I really don't know how else I can tidy it up.


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
Thanks a lot, what can I do to improve do you think? I really don't know how else I can tidy it up.


sleeve those rainbow colored 24pin.. and paint your interior to hide those cable..


----------



## Monkey92




----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


sleeve those rainbow colored 24pin.. and paint your interior to hide those cable..


Painting is next on the docket for sure, don't know if I will get around to sleeving though.


----------



## headcase9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*












Terrific, even the visible cables look great. 
10/10.


----------



## scottath

Starman27 - the fan on your heatsink is the wrong way around


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Starman27 - the fan on your heatsink is the wrong way around


No it's not. The front fan is pushing air in, and the back fan is blowing it out. There is an emblem on both sides of the fan.


----------



## scottath

looks like a scythe slipstream
mine has a sticker only on one side.....weird


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


Here is my new build











Your push fan on your Mugen 2 is indeed backwards. :O 
The angle of the fins indicate that it is indeed pushing air towards your CD/HDD cages, not pushing air through the heatsink.


----------



## scottath

yeah - as above
fans push air towards the arms holding the fans *hub*
so at least one fan is wrong in that pic


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
sleeve those rainbow colored 24pin.. and paint your interior to hide those cable..

Ashtyler, well said.

Starman27, painting the inside of that case will really make that cable management shine









Good luck


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Yeah... Since I CANNOT open those zip ties, i had to use something else....









OLD
http://img205.imageshack.us/i/staro.jpg/

NEW
http://img7.imageshack.us/i/novoy.jpg/

I'm gonna add a 92mm fan in the front, and alomst ALL of these cables are on the bottom of the case, so none are in the air!









For me, this is a big emprovement!









Oh yeah, I was aiming for better air circulation


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmolt*


you guys just dont get what a cabe managment realy is lol. here cable managment. show me a cable then we talk about managment lol.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmolt*


Thats Exactly right


Your attitude is not required around here and will not make you any friends. Show us some decent straight pictures, then you _might_ get a decent rating out of Me.

UltimateGamerXFX, that is looking pretty good for what you have to work with. 7.5 out out of 10 rubber chickens.


----------



## Dutch Schultz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dutch Schultz*










Best I can do and still be lazy without cutting holes. Some of these cables are too short, or too fat to run around back.










I got missed on the last page lol.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

here is mine i know its not the best but i am waiting to buy a new psu and acouple of more things for my build


----------



## jackeyjoe

i should probably post a pic of my modded armor mx, its actually looking pretty neat (except for the cutting i did which is really bad)

I'll edit this post in a while and add a pic









Here they are, sorry for the crappy image quality, my phone is getting old


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Your attitude is not required around here and will not make you any friends. Show us some decent straight pictures, then you _might_ get a decent rating out of Me.

UltimateGamerXFX, that is looking pretty good for what you have to work with. 7.5 out out of 10 rubber chickens.


Thanks! Altho I wish i had a modular PSU ....









I may paint the case black... If I can get all the things I need...I hate this case 'cause you can't pull cables under the mobo tray....







I was thinking of buying a CM Elite 334 in the future, it's a good case, and it looks cool









@CTRL ALT Delete : Looks really cool! 9/10! I like black...black is good...black...black...black... cookie...black... :O


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
Your attitude is not required around here and will not make you any friends. Show us some decent straight pictures, then you _might_ get a decent rating out of Me.

and dont use mspaint to cover it up! :O


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judasdoh* 
and dont use mspaint to cover it up! :O

Dude all of you suck at cable management!!!!Look at this masterpiece!! This is the best you can get!!!







( I was joking about the "all of you suck at cable management" you know that right???! :O)



Sorry for this, I had to! XD

But guys, you gotta admit, i win.

I STILL don't know what CPU cooler I have, Can anyone help???!


----------



## msmolt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Your attitude is not required around here and will not make you any friends. Show us some decent straight pictures, then you _might_ get a decent rating out of Me.

UltimateGamerXFX, that is looking pretty good for what you have to work with. 7.5 out out of 10 rubber chickens.


had you looked at the link . that was posted you would of seen all the Pic you wonted lol DA


----------



## msmolt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


msmolt mspaint?


this was not edited with mspaint lol click on the slide link and you see the stock cace and stock front pannel and your so called mspaint Edit lol


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

What do u guys think of the mobo cables going over the Reservoir? I used to have them coming out form the bottom










Old way

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/s...g?t=1259099499


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


What do u guys think of the mobo cables going over the Reservoir? I used to have them coming out form the bottom










Old way

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/s...g?t=1259099499


Looks really neat, and very nice! 9/10 From me! Two words: SATA cables, but I guess it's kinda hard to hide red cables in a silver/black case...







Altho looks great!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


What do u guys think of the mobo cables going over the Reservoir? I used to have them coming out form the bottom










Old way

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/s...g?t=1259099499


I say just tie the motherboard cables like you did with the video card's and run it over the res.


----------



## scottath

SATA isnt a word - but anyhow lol

that looks much cleaner than what it used to look mate - nice work


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

About the sata cables
















I have been wanting to get 3 ft long sata cables but WITHOUT THE metal clip. The ones with metal clips won't go in my mobo and I haven't found any locally. I dont really feel like buying them off the Egg for 4$ a piece plus 8$ to ship 3 cables. I want the ones with 1 90Âº end so I can route the cables down thruough a hole for the power cables and then under the mobo.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


SATA isnt a word - but anyhow lol

that looks much cleaner than what it used to look mate - nice work


I know that







Ok, more Than two words: SATA cables







Happy now???!!!!



















































And yeah, the mobo power... yay... -_-

god I hate people....most of them... -_- >:%


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


god I hate people....most of them... -_- >:%


Haha i feel ya there.


----------



## Ktmrida4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Haha i feel ya there.


lol


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


I know that








Ok, more Than two words: SATA cables







Happy now???!!!!



















































And yeah, the mobo power... yay... -_-

god I hate people....most of them... -_- >:%


lol - i was just joking......
oh - and its 1 word and 1 acronym hehe


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


lol - i was just joking......
oh - and its 1 word and 1 acronym hehe


lol i knew that... XD ( :swearing: )

whats an acronym?

edit: never mind, i know now what an acronym is!







I'm from Croatia...and I'm only 14..sooo...don't expect me to know english like you guys









Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Haha i feel ya there.


Yeah right... but not like me... I want to literally shoot them, or torture them, and then kill them so i wouldn't have to keep up with their **** anymore... -_- And I hate people because most of them are stupid as hell.... and need to die. I'm not joking.


----------



## scottath

lol
im 18 nad from Australia









anyhow.....
in cable news - this came into work a little while ago...
its a system from one of those people who thinkgs the more i spend the better it is:
Specs = HD4870x2 (soon to be 2* 5970)
I7 975 with stock heatsink @ stock
12gb Corsair DDR3
Asus P6T DLX
in that stupid Thermaltake Sword case that opens its self up.....
and Asus's (at the time) top Xonar










he did the cables himself.....and failed - alot


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Your push fan on your Mugen 2 is indeed backwards. :O
The angle of the fins indicate that it is indeed pushing air towards your CD/HDD cages, not pushing air through the heatsink.

Oh, you're right. That is an older picture. I had already switched it around is why I thought otherwise. Thanks though!


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
SATA isnt a word - but anyhow lol

that looks much cleaner than what it used to look mate - nice work

sleeve your sata cables bro.


----------



## tOny3

i spent about 4 hrs on this xD

tell me what you guys think

Mods.
Stealth Drive
Nzxt Sentry 2 Fan Controller
Blacked out Inside

Finially got a real 3.5 to 5.25 Hdd bracket


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10

Very well done. Fully sleeve the cables.


----------



## scottath

that looks *too* *bare* if you get what i mean.
other than that intel baord - it looks very good - and you even managed a IDE drive
9/10 - but i dont like that blacking.......


----------



## Gunfire

Looks like sound proofing?


----------



## nolonger

I think you might need an extra coat or two of paint, it looks very uneven. Cable management is great, though!


----------



## tOny3

nope not sound proofing just for looks lol







. i did add little peices to my fan screws less vibration

hmm looks too bare cause i dont have a good gpu :'(

yea i would sleeve the cables but with all the supplies i need the cost will be way over my budget :\\

other than that any suggestions so i can get it to a 10/10









yea idk if your thinking the foam is the paint but yea lmao. under that foam tho i kinda did rush on the paint 1-2 coats its all ready chipping :\\. ill repaint it later when i have ALOT of time


----------



## imh073p

tOny3 why dont you put your specs in the sig area?


----------



## imadude10

@ tOny3

If you got rid of that IDE Drive and made that foam drive cover completely hide the drives, It would be a 10/10. But for now i say 9.5. Sata DVD burners are about 25$ now, so saving up to get one shouldn't be too big a stretch.


----------



## tOny3

cause my specs are crap.. lol

p4 3.00ghz
1gb ram 
80gb hdd * i had a 1tb western digital black caviar *
Radeon x300

yea when i get a real job ill build a WAY better comp. this is just for daily use etc

i would get a sata drive but first i need to sell some things.

i need to sell my monitor *19" Dell* but if i do sell it ima have to use a 15" Dell








and i need to sell my zune lol


----------



## imh073p

Oh dang, was that a dell at one time?


----------



## tOny3

umm not really it was actually built about 2-3 years ago. bought it from my sisters bf a couple months ago. you DO NOT want to see what case this comp was in before lol. i think i transformed an ugly duck to a beautiful swan









hmm ive put my rig into through alot of stuff ahah

ive ran vista home premium, vista ultimate, windows 7, xp home, and now im currently on the best os in the world









XP PRO SP3 FTW


----------



## imh073p

Well i have to agree, nice case choice. I was running a P4 about 3 years ago and it was a pretty tough little machine. Ya with those specs i would totally stick with win xp. Fabulous cable management btw, rep+ I'll give you a 9.5/10 as well. Thats better than what i would get lol.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tOny3*


umm not really it was actually built about 2-3 years ago. bought it from my sisters bf a couple months ago. you DO NOT want to see what case this comp was in before lol. i think i transformed an ugly duck to a beautiful swan









hmm ive put my rig into through alot of stuff ahah

ive ran vista home premium, vista ultimate, windows 7, xp home, and now im currently on the best os in the world









XP PRO SP3 FTW


Beautiful swan? Not with that board


----------



## tOny3

maybe not with that board but in my eyes it is a beautiful swan from last year.

wheres your pc imh073p xD


----------



## msmolt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmolt*


you guys just dont get what a cabe managment realy is lol. here cable managment. show me a cable then we talk about managment lol.










View my slide

http://www.slide.com/r/xgJR-akB0D89p...t_embedded_url


For you that wonted more Pic,s 
Click link or link in my sig


----------



## oliverw92

The pictures are even worse in that link. Big pictures with clear lighting.


----------



## tK FuRY

EDIT: I'll post back when the 260s arrive back at the house


----------



## oliverw92

7.5/10







nice white haf!


----------



## elctgames67

Old case coolermaster centurion 5









New case







Lancool k62 and ultra x3 850w on the way!!


----------



## dizzyscure1

Its my first time doing this tell me what you all think. srry for quality of pics was taken by my iphone


----------



## headcase9

I'd say 9/10 Dizzy, very clean look.


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Very nice organization. I just don't like how the video card power connectors are, but then I don't think you really have an option.


----------



## dizzyscure1

thnks!


----------



## jay123

like your system dizzy, very clean 9/10


----------



## kev_b

Scout #2


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Sleeve the front connector cables (I'm being VERY picky). Also, I would make a whole on the bottom of the case to accommodate that fan on the bottom, it's probably not giving the best airflow it could.


----------



## Unknownm

My case doesn't have anything to hide wires in the back.. So I made best with zip ties


----------



## nolonger

A dirty little trick is to zip-tie the cables behind the external 5.25" bays. Looks better. Also, put your HDD on the bottom HDD slot, that way you can route the cables underneath it and it'll look better. Also, the yellow SATA cable from your DVD drive could've been routed through the space between your case's front and the 5.25" bays, where there is a gap.

Besides that, 7/10!

Not sure if I missed anything, but try that and then show us the results!


----------



## ACM

wish my cables where sleeved to the connectors.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


A dirty little trick is to zip-tie the cables behind the external 5.25" bays. Looks better. Also, put your HDD on the bottom HDD slot, that way you can route the cables underneath it and it'll look better. Also, the yellow SATA cable from your DVD drive could've been routed through the space between your case's front and the 5.25" bays, where there is a gap.

Besides that, 7/10!

Not sure if I missed anything, but try that and then show us the results!


Yeah I would of used that but with all the cables I don't use it will never fit in there. Which is why I had to move it where it is right now. Also at the bottom I did zip tie the wires are close to the harddrive in the back which you mention for the 5.25. That SATA drive was just added a few days ago so never actually had time to put it together with the HD wires etc.

Once I have time and not working I will fit that yellow SATA cable but for the rest hiding in the 5.25 bay.. Well I can't do anythign about that because of how much wires


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


wish my cables where sleeved to the connectors.











I am on 20mb cable internet (admittedly downloading on steam at the same time) and your image has not loaded after 20 secs. Please make it smaller


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I am on 20mb cable internet (admittedly downloading on steam at the same time) and your image has not loaded after 20 secs. Please make it smaller










it loaded for me in a few seconds. I'm on a 25MB download connection


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


My case doesn't have anything to hide wires in the back.. So I made best with zip ties











Hide the excess psu cables on top of the optical drive.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Hide the excess psu cables on top of the optical drive.











sigh.. Like I said. I can't hide it the case doesn't have places to hide it anywhere. Even in the back of the 5.25 bay there is no room because of the side panel. Even if we do have the same cases I have to much wires so putting them in the back even spread out wouldn't get the side panel on


----------



## mac overclocker

asom


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


sigh.. Like I said. I can't hide it the case doesn't have places to hide it anywhere. Even in the back of the 5.25 bay there is no room because of the side panel. Even if we do have the same cases I have to much wires so putting them in the back even spread out wouldn't get the side panel on


No, not behind the bays. On TOP of the dvd burner. You might have to move it down a slot, but it's worth it.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


No, not behind the bays. On TOP of the dvd burner. You might have to move it down a slot, but it's worth it.


Yeah I could but I would have to set a day on it. Working at ebgames for a while today than tomorrow full on all day. So maybe this weekend


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Yeah I could but I would have to set a day on it. Working at ebgames for a while today than tomorrow full on all day. So maybe this weekend


Alright...it would be a purely aesthetic thing, as your cables aren't blocking airflow right now. You might want to consider adding a front fan though.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Alright...it would be a purely aesthetic thing, as your cables aren't blocking airflow right now. You might want to consider adding a front fan though.


Yeah when my paycheck rolls in


----------



## nolonger

I managed to hide my cables behind the 3.5" bays. Note I have a generic case and a Corsair TX750. Admittedly I had to almost sit on the case door to close, I managed.








But I guess if it's not bothering you it's fine.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


9/10. Sleeve the front connector cables (I'm being VERY picky). Also, I would make a whole on the bottom of the case to accommodate that fan on the bottom, it's probably not giving the best airflow it could.


Well it is a holliday and I'm feeling a bit lazy, thats why I didn't sleeve them.








That bottom fan gets plenty of air, it does drop my gpu temp buy 1 whole degree it's mostly for looks any way.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

*i keep getting skipped some one rate my cables*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl_Alt_Delete*


here is mine i know its not the best but i am waiting to buy a new psu and acouple of more things for my build


----------



## Spritanium

9/10, the cables look a little "bunched up"


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl_Alt_Delete*


*i keep getting skipped some one rate my cables*


7/10. The 2 red fan cables or whatever they are at the top throw off all that sleeving work. Same with the cable coming from the PSU.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

8.5/10







its good, but yeah, that PSU cable and the fan cables...







lol, ugh...i hate red PCB-s.... black is the best


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msmolt* 
this was not edited with mspaint lol click on the slide link and you see the stock cace and stock front pannel and your so called mspaint Edit lol

oh i see, my bad


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
Alright...it would be a purely aesthetic thing, as your cables aren't blocking airflow right now. You might want to consider adding a front fan though.

k well worked on it somewhat


----------



## Spritanium

Definitely better, 7.8/10

If you don't mind me asking, why do you have foam underneath your mobo?


----------



## godsgift2dagame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Definitely better, 7.8/10

If you don't mind me asking, why do you have foam underneath your mobo?


Sound dampening...


----------



## Quantum Reality

@Unknownm: Nice!







I give it 8/10









I should get you to manage my cables for me. XD

I might re-manage my cables on the web server box this weekend. I have an Enermax 535W PSU I think I'll swap in, and see if I can't get a bit better cabling.


----------



## ruffo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godsgift2dagame*


Sound dampening...










But it is behind the mobo so what is it sound dampening?


----------



## stumped

here is my new HTPC case. it is missing the HSF mainly because i'm in the process of getting a new one. also don't mind the stray fan cable as it's just there until i finish some soldering in the morning.


----------



## Spritanium

Man, I love the Elite 360...I used one for the htpc I built, and it's great.

I thought my cable management was good, but yours is just impeccable. I haven't been able to take pictures yet, but I should be able to tomorrow.

10/10


----------



## stumped

yeah, lol. took like an hour to get the cables hidden, but 2 hours to figure out cable routing. can u believe i have a blu-ray driver, 1tbhdd and a 320gb laptop hdd, all in the one corner? figuring out how to mount the laptop hdd was a PITA.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


@Unknownm: Nice!







I give it 8/10









I should get you to manage my cables for me. XD

I might re-manage my cables on the web server box this weekend. I have an Enermax 535W PSU I think I'll swap in, and see if I can't get a bit better cabling.










muahah!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*


But it is behind the mobo so what is it sound dampening?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *godsgift2dagame*


Sound dampening...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Definitely better, 7.8/10

If you don't mind me asking, why do you have foam underneath your mobo?


Not sure why I had it there I'll remove it sooner or later


----------



## dskina




----------



## nolonger

8/10. Cables look cluttered near the HDD bay, but I know there's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Spritanium

This is a very blurry picture of my first client build. As you can see, I still need a 4-pin extension.


----------



## Ruckol1

Before









Middle:









After:









Could be better I know, waiting to mod or buy a new case before I got for the perfectnesssss


----------



## eugenek5

Not too shabby sir, Only thing I would recomend is taping the case fan wire along the dark part of the window where it could not be seen, and maybe reversing the harddrives which would only force you to drill 2 extra holes and would route the cables around the front, so you could not see them.

9/10.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Take that side panel off so we can see!!


----------



## eugenek5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Take that side panel off so we can see!!


haha that sounded dirty.

Futurama got the whole idea stuck in my head.









"Bender: But ... those girls don't wear cases. You can see their bare circuits. "


----------



## Ruckol1

Thanks for the tip.. and the dirty comment hehe, I'll post picks of the side off when I get home. May have to blow her clean before I do her shoot


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


May have to blow her clean before I do her shoot










Well if you want to continue the trend of "dirty" comments, that's generally something you take a picture _of_. >.>


----------



## headcase9

My first attempt at cable management:




























There are obviously a lot of things I could do to make this better, such as cable sleeving. What I've done so far is turned the HDD's around and cut some management holes in the mobo tray.

Any advice on simple improvements I could make? I'm still a bit of a newbie with this stuff, so the easier it is, the better


----------



## Xyro TR1

Looking real good, dude, especially for a first-timer! I'd say 8/10.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Looking real good, dude, especially for a first-timer! I'd say 8/10.


Agreed. This case is very clean! Great job headcase9 8/10


----------



## Koolade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcase9* 
My first attempt at cable management:




























There are obviously a lot of things I could do to make this better, such as cable sleeving. What I've done so far is turned the HDD's around and cut some management holes in the mobo tray.

Any advice on simple improvements I could make? I'm still a bit of a newbie with this stuff, so the easier it is, the better









9/10, but where's the optical drives?


----------



## oliverw92

8/10

Koolade its right there lol.


----------



## Xyro TR1

There's one - the plugs are right above the mobo power.


----------



## crackzattic

I have a NZXT Tempest and its not the easiest to hide all the wires for 5 case fans lol. i think i made a good attempt here; took me about an hour


----------



## vinzend

do you guys know where to buy murdermod sleeving psu cable?


----------



## Dar_T

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


do you guys know where to buy murdermod sleeving psu cable?


I think this is it: http://www.mdpc-x.com/


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar_T* 
I think this is it: http://www.mdpc-x.com/

thank you


----------



## headcase9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


There's one - the plugs are right above the mobo power. 


Indeed, I only have one.


----------



## Koolade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
There's one - the plugs are right above the mobo power. 

Ooh, it's just below the fan, I got ya


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*



















Very nicely done, I like it!!!

8.5/10


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*



















Not bad kimosabi, looks good. 7.5/10


----------



## fat_sumo

so yeah this is my cm690, i've had it for a year and finally got around to doing some cable management on it, spent about 5-6 hours on it zzzzzzz..... so yeah looking forward to your feedback/constructive critisicm.
Please dont hesitate to point out what i should tidy up to clean up the insides

thanks in advance people =D


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*





Where did you get gpu exhaust fan box or how is this named?


----------



## headcase9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fat_sumo* 
so yeah this is my cm690, i've had it for a year and finally got around to doing some cable management on it, spent about 5-6 hours on it zzzzzzz..... so yeah looking forward to your feedback/constructive critisicm.
Please dont hesitate to point out what i should tidy up to clean up the insides

thanks in advance people =D

I'd say 7.5/10, a very good start though









You did a good job down at the PSU. It would look a lot better if you could run those fan wires differently, when they're run right through the middle they really draw attention (similar to what I still need to do!). Also, if you hid those wires that are below the HDD in the bottom bay it would help a lot too, those don't really need to be there.

Keep it up


----------



## fat_sumo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcase9* 
I'd say 7.5/10, a very good start though









You did a good job down at the PSU. It would look a lot better if you could run those fan wires differently, when they're run right through the middle they really draw attention (similar to what I still need to do!). Also, if you hid those wires that are below the HDD in the bottom bay it would help a lot too, those don't really need to be there.

Keep it up









thanks for the feedback, with that fan wire running down the middle, thats really the best way to run it if i want to use the supplied zalman fanmate controller, but im considering a different cpu cooler maybe, with the others i might try using more extensions.

With those cables below the hdd how do you suggest i hide them as they're attatched to one cable (psu:corsair hx620), i guess i could add some more hdds







.. but yeah


----------



## headcase9

Maybe hide is the wrong word; you could make them run alongside the other wires that are already crossing from the mobo towards the HDD/optical racks. That way instead of seeing wires crossing in different places it would all be together.

And that sata power cable that comes down could just be zip-tied or taped up out of sight.

Good luck


----------



## neDav

I just love this thread. it just inspires you to rip your rig apart and put it back together, with less wires visible.

It's been a while since I submitted an entry, but I have one in the works. The case isn't too fancy, a Dell Dimension 2350 Matx. Hopefully i'll get it up int the next week or so.

I'll be back...., very soon.


----------



## mobile

Let me know if you see anything I need to do differently to make it look better, this is my first PC I've done.


----------



## oliverw92

Can you take a better photo that actually shows all the insides? You have taken it from an angle and there is a piece of wood in the way


----------



## mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Can you take a better photo that actually shows all the insides? You have taken it from an angle and there is a piece of wood in the way









Yeah sorry haha I just noticed that


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TDN1979* 
well guys, I just got done with powder coating some more of my case. I ran out of powder so the bottom and front steel is not done yet. Let me know what you think.

Here is the pictures from when I installed my new GPU and PSU. I can't believe that I did it this way but I just had to know that everything worked. You know how it goes


















And this is how it sits now. I have a new CPU and Mobo on the way so this will change a little later this week.


















Let me know what you think.

10/10 for that buddy... That's pretty much exactly the sort of setup I'll be aiming for in my rig as next month once all the xmas jazz is over. I love the black painted casing and well hidden cables.


----------



## mrfajita

Far far better than with my old case


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## headcase9

mrfajita I'd say 7/10. You did a good job with the top of the case, especially the 24-pin, but the lower half next to the HDD bays is just cluttered a lot. I think it could look a lot better if you just zip-tied a lot of that stuff together and made it look more orderly










Haha Smasher I don't really know how to rate a rack like that! It looks really tidy though, so I'll give it 8/10. Even though you can see a good amount of wires I just like how they're laid out.


----------



## FragaGeddon

Just put this together for my roommate for a xmas gift.
Basically my old PC in a new case.


----------



## jlchavis0844

This is all you are getting out of me.


----------



## FragaGeddon

Here's my current gaming rig.


----------



## headcase9

Gotta keep the ratings alive people!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon*


Just put this together for my roommate for a xmas gift.
Basically my old PC in a new case.











I'd give this a 7/10. It's nice that a lot of cables are sleeved. Just the right amount of management for a gift imo.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jlchavis0844*


This is all you are getting out of me.











Ha this one is tricky, I'd give the mobo area 9.5/10, but there's just so much clutter visible by the PSU and behind the HDD bay. I'll say 8/10 overall, but could be much higher if there was some simple way to just conceal all those PSU cables.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon*


Here's my current gaming rig.










7.5/10. All the cables are black or sleeved, which makes it look good, but I just don't like seeing stuff run right through the middle of the case. Could be really solid if you just changed the cable paths a bit! Can you send any of that stuff behind the mobo tray?


----------



## mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobile*












Here's a better picture

Any suggestions?


----------



## ricflairw000

added SLI so new wires!


----------



## mmx+

Mine:
















(in case you're wondering, no, the PSU is not being held up by the cables, it's the way it's positioned on the PSU supporter)
The only case fan is the 120mm attached to the back (BTW, it's mounted outside because the HSF is too big, it didn't fit with the fan in the case), and it's undervolted to 5v, so, as you can imagine, the airflow is low (but things are still cool enough) but things are quiet.
Terrible, I know, but I don't see any ways to improve it. There's very little airflow (by choice, so it's silent), so the bad cable management doesn't negatively impact it
Any suggestions for improving cable management will be attempted. I hope to purchase a full-ATX PSU at some point reasonably soon, but the current one is working fine so I'm in no hurry.

Massive overkill having 1 HDD, 1 optical, 1 single-slot GPU, a m-ITX motherboard, and a m-ATX PSU in a Rocketfish, but I like the case, so whatever









Specs are in my sig


----------



## Code Geass

LOL! You've got quite a cramped Rocketfish there mate









Anyway, as for cable management you've got loads of room to do it







Still, there's no doubt there's good airflow in there. Hence, 8/10


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Mine:
















(in case you're wondering, no, the PSU is not being held up by the cables, it's the way it's positioned on the PSU supporter)
The only case fan is the 120mm attached to the back (BTW, it's mounted outside because the HSF is too big, it didn't fit with the fan in the case), and it's undervolted to 5v, so, as you can imagine, the airflow is low (but things are still cool enough) but things are quiet.
Terrible, I know, but I don't see any ways to improve it. There's very little airflow (by choice, so it's silent), so the bad cable management doesn't negatively impact it
Any suggestions for improving cable management will be attempted. I hope to purchase a full-ATX PSU at some point reasonably soon, but the current one is working fine so I'm in no hurry.

Massive overkill having 1 HDD, 1 optical, 1 single-slot GPU, a m-ITX motherboard, and a m-ATX PSU in a Rocketfish, but I like the case, so whatever









Specs are in my sig

Mini ITX+full tower=epic overkill
not to mention the two giant fans on the cooler


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcase9* 
Gotta keep the ratings alive people!

7.5/10. All the cables are black or sleeved, which makes it look good, but I just don't like seeing stuff run right through the middle of the case. Could be really solid if you just changed the cable paths a bit! Can you send any of that stuff behind the mobo tray?

Yeah I'll have to get some extension cables for those 2 plugs.


----------



## mrfajita

Redid it a bit, partially while it was running (got my fingers caught in fans at least 4 times), this is as good as its getting as long as I have to use the Molex to PCI-e adapter for my GPU


----------



## AFracturedHand




----------



## ukic

Mine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Redid it a bit, partially while it was running (got my fingers caught in fans at least 4 times), this is as good as its getting as long as I have to use the Molex to PCI-e adapter for my GPU


8/10 not completely hidden but Fully Functional.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AFracturedHand*


**snipped pic**


7.8/10 Bunch up a few of those cables, like your SATA's, it'll look cleaner.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ukic*


Mine.


8.2/10

It's pretty clean for the most part. But doesn't look fantastic, work at it a bit more, get some zipties, and bunch things together.


----------



## Vermillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke*


Where did you get gpu exhaust fan box or how is this named?










It comes with the case.








ATCS 840 FTW


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFracturedHand* 









AZZA Solano 1000 FTW!!!







I'll give it a 8.5. What's with the unused molex connectors on the bottom? Some zip ties in select places could make it look even better. The cables near the optical drive are sticking out a little. Overall though it's very good.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukic* 
Mine.









I like the Venetian Blind theme.


----------



## Code Geass

@AFracturedHand

Yeah, them unused molex connectors bothers me too







8/10

@ukic

Nice! 9.25/10

Here's mine with my new mobo


----------



## CJRhoades

Antec 300 cable management fail... Had to run cables across the board. No way to run them underneath. Oh, and I needed some duct tape xD


----------



## dskina

6/10


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


6/10











So much neater than mine. But, you did cut a hole in yours. Wish I had a dremel or something.

And I dunno if it was just me, but my PSU cables seemed really, really short. I don't think my CPU power connector would be long enough to run under the board and have it pop out of the top of the motherboard and wrap around to plug in. Hardly long enough to just run across the board.


----------



## AFracturedHand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


AZZA Solano 1000 FTW!!!







I'll give it a 8.5. What's with the unused molex connectors on the bottom? Some zip ties in select places could make it look even better. The cables near the optical drive are sticking out a little. Overall though it's very good.


I need one to power my side fan, too bad theres like 8349821349 on one...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ukic*


Mine.










I do not know how you could improve, 10/10!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code Geass*


@AFracturedHand

Yeah, them unused molex connectors bothers me too







8/10

@ukic

Nice! 9.25/10

Here's mine with my new mobo



















5/10 for not hiding the cables, 10/10 for making them look amazingly neat.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


So much neater than mine. But, you did cut a hole in yours. Wish I had a dremel or something.

And I dunno if it was just me, but my PSU cables seemed really, really short. I don't think my CPU power connector would be long enough to run under the board and have it pop out of the top of the motherboard and wrap around to plug in. Hardly long enough to just run across the board.


Dremels are pretty cheap mate, like U$60 will get you one. You could get an extension to the CPU power connector.


----------



## rfjunkie

I re-did my CM 690 last week... Totally tore everything out and changed the PSU.... Here are some pics...


----------



## headcase9

Code: that's a terrific job you did there, zip-tie mastery







Dunno what to give you, I can still see everything but it looks so pretty!

rfjunkie: Really nice job with the PSU. The bottom of the mobo with the SATA's is a bit cluttered though, 8/10.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Code Geass* 
@AFracturedHand

Yeah, them unused molex connectors bothers me too







8/10

@ukic

Nice! 9.25/10

Here's mine with my new mobo


















10/10

Cable organization is much better than cable management.


----------



## Code Geass

Wow! Cheers for the comments guys









Well, about hiding cables there's nothing I can do about it due my small case, CoolerMaster Elite 334. I'm a poor uni student BTW







Hence, I just tried to make it as neat as I possibly could to also give my case good airflow.


----------



## videoman5

Pulled that stupid bar out of the back. Better management now.


----------



## mmx+

Given the case, that's very good, I would say 8/10


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcase9* 
Code: that's a terrific job you did there, zip-tie mastery







Dunno what to give you, I can still see everything but it looks so pretty!

rfjunkie: Really nice job with the PSU. The bottom of the mobo with the SATA's is a bit cluttered though, 8/10.

Thats what I get for using having 5 hard drives and 2 optical drives installed.... lots of SATA cables...


----------



## iandroo888

asus striker extreme. 8800gts. two 8800gt. 4 hdd. pc power & cooling 1kw psu. 1 dvd drive.


----------



## headcase9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Thats what I get for using having 5 hard drives and 2 optical drives installed.... lots of SATA cables...


Oh wow, yeah that's a ton man haha! SATA's can be tricky to deal with, imo. Very good job considering what you're dealing with there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*











asus striker extreme. 8800gts. two 8800gt. 4 hdd. pc power & cooling 1kw psu. 1 dvd drive.


Is the PSU up top where we cant see it?







Need a full pic for an accurate rating, but aesthetically this is pretty good. 8/10.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


asus striker extreme. 8800gts. two 8800gt. 4 hdd. pc power & cooling 1kw psu. 1 dvd drive.


9/10 But zoom out a bit so we can see everything.


----------



## iandroo888

nothing really up there. all the extra cables are just tied up. lol.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Not bad kimosabi, looks good. 7.5/10


Thanks

how can i improve to get a better than 7.5?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I know it's dirty, but I've had the case open for a while (months) and I've swapped hardware two times a week so I don't feel like cable manage it all the time so here's some fresh image from the dirty case.
Note 40-pin flat sound I/O cable in the lower part that goes to the 5.25 front bay.


----------



## Tator Tot

A little cramped, but 9.5/10 sleeve it man.


----------



## headcase9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
Thanks

how can i improve to get a better than 7.5?

I would have given it an 8.5 or 9/10. You did a good job with sleeving cables and making sure that they looked nice even if you could see them.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


A little cramped, but 9.5/10 sleeve it man.


They are sleeved.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post6087078

Sleeving like this would only decrease air flow.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


They are sleeved.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post6087078

Sleeving like this would only decrease air flow.










What airflow. All you guys have your cables tucked anyway









I would have a hard time devoting the time to sleeve each wire on my psu like that. Lazy ocner's ftw


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


They are sleeved.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post6087078

Sleeving like this would only decrease air flow.


I meant up to the tip. So it would look nicer.


----------



## nolonger

Heatshrink wouldn't fit or would be loose I think.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I meant up to the tip. So it would look nicer.

True ture it does look 10x more bada$$ (this word really shouldn't be in the censor list









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
What airflow. All you guys have your cables tucked anyway









I would have a hard time devoting the time to sleeve each wire on my psu like that. Lazy ocner's ftw

I have all my fans at barely rotating speed, so airflow is a must. Took out the TRUE and blew it clean, got 3c lower temp from that+ new TIM.
I want to post my server here but it's lent out









Also POST MORE RIGS!


----------



## Ryanb213

For more pics go to my signature


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Better image would do better but as it is now I'd give you a 7/10







but please change that horrid blue LED fan to another non-LED one.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Here is mine. Not the best picture.

But here she is:










So what do you guys think? I think I did pretty good considering what I had to work with.


----------



## nolonger

10/10, beautiful job!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
10/10, beautiful job!

If your talking to me. Thanks, I didn't think it was that good. I should take a picture of the back side for a 0/10 rating!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 

For more pics go to my signature

9.8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Here is mine. Not the best picture.

But here she is:

So what do you guys think? I think I did pretty good considering what I had to work with.

9.5/10 Flip that PSU it'd look neater.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
9.8/10

9.5/10 Flip that PSU it'd look neater.

I thought of that but wouldn't I have to cut a hole in the bottom of the case? I don't really want to do that, and beside the sticker on the other side is UGLY (but don't want to remove it as it has all the specs)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
I thought of that but wouldn't I have to cut a hole in the bottom of the case? I don't really want to do that, and beside the sticker on the other side is UGLY (but don't want to remove it as it has all the specs)









Depends on how well your PSU runs. I didn't have to cut a hole in the bottom of my 300 for my PSU flip

But, some PSU's could not get enough air and need a hole cut.

I don't mind the stickers. Not a problem to me.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Depends on how well your PSU runs. I didn't have to cut a hole in the bottom of my 300 for my PSU flip

But, some PSU's could not get enough air and need a hole cut.

I don't mind the stickers. Not a problem to me.


Ok, I may give it a try then, as the psu is never even warm. I thought it wouldn't get enough air.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


If your talking to me. Thanks, I didn't think it was that good. I should take a picture of the back side for a 0/10 rating!










Yep, that rating was for you! Just make sure if you do the PSU flip your PSU doesn't overheat.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Yep, that rating was for you! Just make sure if you do the PSU flip your PSU doesn't overheat.


Thanks man! I may just leave the psu were it is, I don't want it to overheat and it runs extremely cool how it is. We will see though


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Well I just saw this thread pop up... I am not sure if I posted in here or not lol.

Anyhow, here's mine but it may already be in here... too lazy to look.


----------



## Axxess+

@Semper: Take out your hard drive holders that aren't used. Otherwise nice job.


----------



## Snipe07

Before:
Attachment 132051

After:
Attachment 132052
Minor i know, but i cant get anything behind the mobo tray. At least its an improvement lol


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snipe07* 
Before:
Attachment 132051

After:
Attachment 132052
Minor i know, but i cant get anything behind the mobo tray. *At least its an improvement lo*l

Yes


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 









added SLI so new wires!

anyone want to rate mine?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

6/10
To much cables.
This is why I don't sleeve each cable separate.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


anyone want to rate mine?










9/10 looks really nice and took a lot of work.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
6/10
To much cables.
This is why I don't sleeve each cable separate.

I like the individually sleeved look if done well (I kinda botched mine), I think you're being a bit harsh.

I would say 8.5/10.


----------



## Pir

Cablemod on my Antec 300-R, let me know what you think.


----------



## headcase9

I like it Pir. Kind of a tight shot though, is there anything else that we're not seeing?

If not, I'd say 9/10


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Sleeve those IO panel connectors.


----------



## Pir

I'm showing it all, The Antec 300 is one of the worst cases to do a cable mod on, besides that i have 3 hd's 4 120mm fans and one 240 fan along with my dvd drive.
Drilled 3 200mm holes under the mobo and another larger hole for the psu cables.


----------



## oliverw92

EDIT: insert grouchy comment here

9/10, you could tighten them up a bit more, great sleeving job though!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You are a bit of a hypocrit, you give 8's to people who have cables everywhere they are just ziptied together, then someone who has the cables *visible* and sleeved a 6....

Correct me IF you have the right argue.


----------



## oliverw92

edit: insert grouchy comment here


----------



## headcase9

Other people rated him higher, Ecchi has the right to give whatever rating he wants to. Each person has their own tastes, shouldn't be a surprise that those tastes lead to differing opinions/ratings.


----------



## Shane1244

People have to realize that Sleeved Cables does not = Manage Cables, it just look's pretty.

But, Like Ecchi said, you do not have the right to argue against HIS OPNION!


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh sorry just re-read my posts, a little harsh. No hard feelings meant.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I might also add that this thread is 'rate my cables', not actually rate my cable management although I don't doubt thats why it was made. I'm just arguing on a technicality.







But I do think a champion case would have to have extremely well managed cables that look oh so pretty.


----------



## StrongmanSal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Here is mine. Not the best picture.

But here she is:










So what do you guys think? I think I did pretty good considering what I had to work with.


This is pure elegance!


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
6/10
To much cables.
This is why I don't sleeve each cable separate.

i like it better htan the stock sleeving job
its see through and stops short of the connector
too much cables > rainbow bright case
for my taste

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
9/10 looks really nice and took a lot of work.

thanks


----------



## geoffman840

yeah so i wanna post my rig but i'm unable to figure out how to post pics:S


----------



## MOTORHEAD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I might also add that this thread is 'rate my cables', not actually rate my cable management











oh well...


----------



## Kerelm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
anyone want to rate mine? :d

2/10.


----------



## geoffman840

figured it out.

so this case is really small, and its not forgiving. There is no room behind the mobo and the case. I was able to tuck some wires away through a hole in the top of the case. I would have put more wires through there but they wouldn't fit through the hole. I might make it bigger, but Intend to get a HAF 932 on boxing bay









I HATE MY MOBO!!:swearing:


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geoffman840*


yeah so i wanna post my rig but i'm unable to figure out how to post pics:S


You need to upload them to something like imageshack or go down to the bottom of the reply to thread box and look for manage attachments. There you will upload your pictures.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geoffman840*


figured it out.

so this case is really small, and its not forgiving. There is no room behind the mobo and the case. I was able to tuck some wires away through a hole in the top of the case. I would have put more wires through there but they wouldn't fit through the hole. I might make it bigger, but Intend to get a HAF 932 on boxing bay









I HATE MY MOBO!!:swearing:


Ok, let me give you a few tips to fix it up a little more. From what I can see you have the cables running through the 5.25" bays and then down to the external 3.5" bays and then to all the places right? First, run the PCI-E power connector inside the HDD bays and tape it to a corner. Second, take your 4-pin connector from the bays area and run it through the top and left frame. Third, flip your HDD cage around so you can hide the cables better.


----------



## T D

Also, place your next build in a standard ATX case


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*











Cablemod on my Antec 300-R, let me know what you think.


At first glance, I thought it was a 902.

9/10

You did a really nice job; most of the remaining clutter is because of the hdd's. Flip them and you'll get a perfect score


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeh sorry just re-read my posts, a little harsh. No hard feelings meant.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


i like it better htan the stock sleeving job 
its see through and stops short of the connector
too much cables > rainbow bright case 
for my taste 
thanks










Well it's not like I see my cables so color wouldn't bother me that much.








Hard silence modded side > Window side.


----------



## patrick921




----------



## Lukeatluke

Sexy pipes


----------



## pcnuttie

Is that a workstation tech? Man how can people do that? Dust travels in small particles,this is why we have cases. out in the open has it's risks lol.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Is that a workstation tech? Man how can people do that? Dust travels in small particles,this is why we have cases. out in the open has it's risks lol.

Do you have fans on your pc? Even if you have dust filters on, dust will still get it. Your pc is no more safe from dust out in the open than it is in a case. Obviously there are risks like food and drink and annoying kids who think it is fun to poke, but tech-benches are great if you constantly change components/like overclocking loads.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patrick921*












9/10

I like that unique style...clean too


----------



## geoffman840

Well the first pic is what I posted yesterday. and the second is the improvements I did today. I tried to figure a way to move the HDD so that the flow of wire was better but I just took a dermal tool to the 3.5 bay and the HDD and feed the wire through there. I also expanded the hole at the top of the case to fit all the extra unused wires and took the MOBO wire and tucked it along the side of the case. I was glad when I didn't have to use ties or anything because the MOBO wire had a 4 pin and a 6 or 8 pin, but the 6/8 pin was first and the 4 was last so I was able to place it between the PSU and MOBO board, and have the 4 pin plug neatly in.

well I really do think this is THE best I can do with what I have. Id like to thank those who gave advice.

Be nice


----------



## StrongmanSal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geoffman840* 
Well the first pic is what I posted yesterday. and the second is the improvements I did today. I tried to figure a way to move the HDD so that the flow of wire was better but I just took a dermal tool to the 3.5 bay and the HDD and feed the wire through there. I also expanded the hole at the top of the case to fit all the extra unused wires and took the MOBO wire and tucked it along the side of the case. I was glad when I didn't have to use ties or anything because the MOBO wire had a 4 pin and a 6 or 8 pin, but the 6/8 pin was first and the 4 was last so I was able to place it between the PSU and MOBO board, and have the 4 pin plug neatly in.

well I really do think this is THE best I can do with what I have. Id like to thank those who gave advice.

Be nice









Man that is a lot better good work man!


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geoffman840* 
figured it out.

so this case is really small, and its not forgiving. There is no room behind the mobo and the case. I was able to tuck some wires away through a hole in the top of the case. I would have put more wires through there but they wouldn't fit through the hole. I might make it bigger, but Intend to get a HAF 932 on boxing bay









I HATE MY MOBO!!:swearing:

Dude i think we have the same case... look lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Ok, let me give you a few tips to fix it up a little more. From what I can see you have the cables running through the 5.25" bays and then down to the external 3.5" bays and then to all the places right? First, run the PCI-E power connector inside the HDD bays and tape it to a corner. Second, take your 4-pin connector from the bays area and run it through the top and left frame. Third, flip your HDD cage around so you can hide the cables better.

Cant flip the cage around.. because of the design but i managed to flip my HDD around (see link above)


----------



## spuddly

First build. I put it together real quick tonight, will soon improve.


----------



## Tig.

It's my first time doing almost everything that has to do with building a computer.









Rate my cables please!


----------



## geoffman840

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snipe07*


Dude i think we have the same case...

Cant flip the cage around.. because of the design but i managed to flip my HDD around (see link above)


man this case is soo small lol its not even funny haha. (ok maybe it is) but hey thanks for the tip on the HDD but i dont think i can turn mine around liek that cause of my power cable for it would stop it.


----------



## headcase9

Spuddly, 7.5/10. As you said, that can be improved upon fairly easily, but it still looks pretty clean.

7.5/10 for you as well Tig. A very good start, but you can get a lot better with that case


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geoffman840*


man this case is soo small lol its not even funny haha. (ok maybe it is) but hey thanks for the tip on the HDD but i dont think i can turn mine around liek that cause of my power cable for it would stop it.


I couldnt get the back part of the case on so i ahd to take out the HDD cage and mount the HDD backwards using the square cooing holes, but hey it works and looks not bad IMO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spuddly*


First build. I put it together real quick tonight, will soon improve.


OMG lol thats my new case and PSU for the new build i am putting together! lol


----------



## geoffman840

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snipe07*


I couldnt get the back part of the case on so i ahd to take out the HDD cage and mount the HDD backwards using the square cooing holes, but hey it works and looks not bad IMO


umm wow i jus spent the last 15 mins tryin to do what u did and never thought about using the cooling holes DAMNIT! ERG! then i come on here and see ur response man what a piss off. THINK THINK THINK!









either way u get 1+ rep thanks


----------



## ez12a

not exactly wire-free, but the best i could manage at the moment.

and i'd like to extend my appreciation to monoprice for ridiculously cheap zip ties.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tig.*


It's my first time doing almost everything that has to do with building a computer.









Rate my cables please!






Tig, looking pretty clean inside. 8/10

Great job


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geoffman840* 
Well the first pic is what I posted yesterday. and the second is the improvements I did today. I tried to figure a way to move the HDD so that the flow of wire was better but I just took a dermal tool to the 3.5 bay and the HDD and feed the wire through there. I also expanded the hole at the top of the case to fit all the extra unused wires and took the MOBO wire and tucked it along the side of the case. I was glad when I didn't have to use ties or anything because the MOBO wire had a 4 pin and a 6 or 8 pin, but the 6/8 pin was first and the 4 was last so I was able to place it between the PSU and MOBO board, and have the 4 pin plug neatly in.

well I really do think this is THE best I can do with what I have. Id like to thank those who gave advice.

Be nice









Great job! 8/10!


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tig.* 
It's my first time doing almost everything that has to do with building a computer.









Rate my cables please!





8/10, but your Mugen 2's fan is on the wrong side. Orient the fan so it is blowing air through the heatsink and towards the rear exhaust fan.


----------



## neDav

I see alot of people complaing about thier case has awful cable management, but once you have a dremel, or at least a hole saw, you too can have good cable management.

I have this Systemax case....



















And I was able to do this....



















And this.....


----------



## Tator Tot

10/10

easy.


----------



## STDSkillz

That skull is awesome, neDav! Good work!


----------



## neDav

Thank guys.. I have another project coming to this thread.

It'll be in a MicroATX case. A Dell Dimension 2350 to be exact.

I have this thing about Micro Rigs, I just love building them.


----------



## thlnk3r

neDav, love the sleeper Systemax case hehe. Cable management is pretty darn clean. The skull is awesome as well! 9/10


----------



## neDav

Thanks, it was origanlly done for a friend, but he was strapped for cash, so I had to keep it.


----------



## Pir

nDav, 9/10 for you, good eye for detail and overall looks. That mentioned i am not that wild about your bezel, might be something to check on but a very nice cable mod and a skull to top off.


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
nDav, 9/10 for you, good eye for detail and overall looks. That mentioned i am not that wild about your bezel, might be something to check on but a very nice cable mod and a skull to top off.

Yeah, I know, I hate the front too, but haven't gotten around to fixing it up. I was thinking about drilling out the front and installing a 120mm fan, like what a jet engine.

Pir, if I saw your avatar before I did my skull, it may have made it onto my rig.


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 


not exactly wire-free, but the best i could manage at the moment.

and i'd like to extend my appreciation to monoprice for ridiculously cheap zip ties.

7.5/10 Can see you actually managed to do well with only zip ties. There is some room for improvement like getting rid of that ide drive and maybe you should drill some holes underneath your motherboard to hide the 24 pin cable and the pcie cable.


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 
Yeah, I know, I hate the front too, but haven't gotten around to fixing it up. I was thinking about drilling out the front and installing a 120mm fan, like what a jet engine.

Pir, if I saw your avatar before I did my skull, it may have made it onto my rig.









pm me if you want that gif, even have a x-mas version of it. Feel free to use it and maybe i can be your evil twin


----------



## neDav

PM'd


----------



## Dallus

Took some time to tear apart the case last night. Here are some before/during/after shots.


Before (As previously posted. 7/10 I think....if that)


Few holes for grommets. 2 large for SATA and 2 smaller for the fan Y connectors.


Backside of the tray. The side panel isn't too tight on it either. I am surprised.


Money shot.

I think I'm going to leave as is, but after fiddling around with all this it made me realize I want a H50 or other watercooling solution. Anyways, I hope it's an upgrade from the before pics. I just need a more efficient way to deal with the cables right out of the psu.


----------



## sbeast

added and changed a few things, cooler, tv tuner, etc. one of these days im going to get a sleeving kit and get rid of that mess coming out of my power supply (or maybe ill get a new power suppy, this ones fan is loud as hell)


----------



## spaced_monkey

Just built, all parts bought during Black Friday.










upgrades after the new year: Corsair H50 water cooler, 4GB more DDR3, another WD 640GB black HDD, and another Sapphire HD 5770


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Here is mine. Not the best picture.

But here she is:










So what do you guys think? I think I did pretty good considering what I had to work with.

Ok I was given a 9/10 and a 10/10 for this ^

Tator recommended me flipping the psu which I did, Still doesn't even feel warm so I guess the temp is most likely fine on it.

Sorry about the bad pictures really dark and can't seem to get proper lighting:

With flash


















System running:


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaced_monkey* 
Just built, all parts bought during Black Friday.










upgrades after the new year: Corsair H50 water cooler, 4GB more DDR3, another WD 640GB black HDD, and another Sapphire HD 5770

8/10. Looks kinda messy on the bottom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Ok I was given a 9/10 and a 10/10 for this ^

Tator recommended me flipping the psu which I did, Still doesn't even feel warm so I guess the temp is most likely fine on it.

Sorry about the bad pictures really dark and can't seem to get proper lighting:

With flash


















System running:









Probably shouldn't show this one. But here is the back, it is a mess but I don't think it matters as it is always going to be covered:









I liked it better the other way.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
8/10. Looks kinda messy on the bottom.

I liked it better the other way.

I think I kind of agree I don't like the sticker on the side.


----------



## FalloutBoy

My turn.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Wow, FalloutBoy, that gets a 10 from me. Even the cable routing behind the motherboard tray looks slick and tidy.


----------



## neDav

@FalloutBoy 10/10. How, or where did you get that red/black Corsair 1000w sticker. I remember the 1000w being blue/black.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


@FalloutBoy 10/10. How, or where did you get that red/black Corsair 1000w sticker. I remember the 1000w being blue/black.


He made it custom. Some photoshop and sticker paper and your good to go!


----------



## Enochian

@FalloutBoy denifintly 10/10


----------



## ntuason

God damn! I wish I could sleeve my PSU like that.


----------



## oliverw92

Dam good job, i have been silently following your April worklog. How is the 5970? trying to decide xfire 5850 or a single 5970


----------



## ntuason

Heres mine.


----------



## TFL Replica

9.5/10. The bottom could use a little more organizing but overall you did a good job.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


My turn.





















FalloutBoy, 10/10. Very clean inside. Love the black color. It goes well with the red colors. Great job!


----------



## illidan

yeah pure 10. great look, very clean!


----------



## FalloutBoy

wow, Thanks the the comments guys. This is my first build and I've kinda been looking at it like its a practice for my next one. Guess I'm doing alright.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


@FalloutBoy 10/10. How, or where did you get that red/black Corsair 1000w sticker. I remember the 1000w being blue/black.


I made up a template and printed it on some photo paper then stuck it on. Check out my build log about here for my failed attempt, to what I have now thanks to some help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Dam good job, i have been silently following your April worklog. How is the 5970? trying to decide xfire 5850 or a single 5970


I don't have an ATI card. Thinking about going to ATI scares me. Come on Fermi!


----------



## oliverw92

fail lol


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
My turn.


















Your case looks amazing! I must know I how did you get a RED Corsair HX1000W logo on your psu? I am currently modding a Cosmo S with a black/red theme, but the blue HX1000W is throwing it all off. I have many ideas of how to cover it. One idea was to make a custom red Corsair decal. I must know?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


Your case looks amazing! I must know I how did you get a RED Corsair HX1000W logo on your psu? I am currently modding a Cosmo S with a black/red theme, but the blue HX1000W is throwing it all off. I have many ideas of how to cover it. One idea was to make a custom red Corsair decal. I must know?


Thanks.







I answered that a few posts back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I made up a template and printed it on some photo paper then stuck it on. Check out my build log about here for my failed attempt, to what I have now thanks to some help.


You can save the template image from there aswell.


----------



## neDav

@fallout, dude, this is your "First" build. I would love to see your future projects.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I don't have an ATI card. Thinking about going to ATI scares me. Come on Fermi!

ya i hear that


----------



## illidan

something like this


----------



## oliverw92

Please don't tell me Tom's actually made that graph...


----------



## Axxess+

ITT: Lies


----------



## KShirza1

agreed i just would be really disappointed if had to put a ati card in my systems. please nvidia!


----------



## pcnuttie

Nvidia ftw


----------



## Spritanium

This is a "rate my cables" thread, not a "pretend that ati doesn't have the fastest cards available right now" thread.


----------



## pcnuttie

Lol


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Thanks.







I answered that a few posts back.

You can save the template image from there aswell.


Great thank you


----------



## eugenek5

Speaking of cables...

Where can I get one of these!

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/p...ilt-210972.php


----------



## Lukeatluke

<3


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lukeatluke*


<3


9.8/10


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eugenek5*


Speaking of cables...

Where can I get one of these!

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/p...ilt-210972.php


 I don't think it's commercially available in the US (yet).


----------



## Boat

It's still very much a WIP. I ordered some 24 & 8-pin extenders to get those ugly cables behind the case. I will also be doing a bit more managing when I get those cables next week. I'll take another pic then.


----------



## rfjunkie

Just finished another build..... For no reason at all. Just to put something together.... Here it is... Most of the parts I had. Picked up the case and PSU for $60 each on black Friday at Micro Center... 9600GSO off of eBay for $51 bucks a while back.. NIB... I don't know what else to add other than I think I'm going to have to start selling my extra rigs... running out of room fast! I have 2 that are just sitting here collecting dust...

Edit-This also gave me a chance to play with the Nikon L100 that I picked up last weekend...







Pretty sweet camera for the price so far!


----------



## xdanisx

What do ya guys think?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke* 
<3

Lukeatluke, that's a pretty clean CM690 9/10!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdanisx* 
What do ya guys think?

xdanisx, looks pretty clean. Do you have a shot of the entire case?


----------



## xdanisx

Thinker, I'll put up a full pic when I get some better lighting... the next sunny day.


----------



## t77snapshot

I am still not satisfied with the cable management, but here is mine (atm).


----------



## slash129

t77snapshot: That's an awesome case... I'd give it a 9 if you could some how manage to hide that graphics card 4 pin. For now its a 8.5/10

Just added a couple zipties here and there. What do you guys think of this? Haven't modded it at all.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


I am still not satisfied with the cable management, but here is mine (atm).


t77snapshot, I like it and I think it's pretty clean 9/10. The cathode lights go well with the interior color theme.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


t77snapshot: That's an awesome case... I'd give it a 9 if you could some how manage to hide that graphics card 4 pin. For now its a 8.5/10

Just added a couple zipties here and there. What do you guys think of this? Haven't modded it at all.


Thank you slash









*For a case that provides very little cable management options I'd say you did a good job! tip: you can hide the power button wire behind the motherboard, that is an easy way to give it a lil cleaner look


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t77snapshot* 
Thank you slash









*For a case that provides very little cable management options I'd say you did a good job! tip: you can hide the power button wire behind the motherboard, that is an easy way to give it a lil cleaner look









I tried that today when I was tidying up everything, but it just wouldn't fit because the wires to short. It can't even run up along the side of the motherboard because it has to bend at the top in order for it to reach the plugs. And I don't have money right now to buy those extensions so it sucks


----------



## Pir

Slash129: Not bad for a zip-tie only job. For that a 7.5/10
t77snapshot: Love the colourscheme of your rig. Where are those cables going that run across the bottom? I'm rating your case a 8.5 out of 10 for the cable management. Looks get a 9.5/10 because i love HalfLife.


----------



## Centrfuge

t77 10/10 for an awesome case!!! 9 for the management on the tempest


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Slash129: Not bad for a zip-tie only job. For that a 7.5/10
t77snapshot: Love the colourscheme of your rig. Where are those cables going that run across the bottom?

See for your self.....the mess behind the mobo

















*I would also like to thank Centrfuge and think3r for you comments.







See more pics here> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2162.html


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Lights on*


----------



## mobile

Painted it this weekend, what do you think?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Given the case, 10/10

*Continued from above, lights out*


----------



## Tator Tot

@mobile 9.8/10

Get some black sata cables and it would be damn close to perfect.


----------



## eseb1

I know, it's bad, but thats the best I could do.

I'm waiting for my HAF to arrive.


----------



## headcase9

Not very good, eseb1







I hope to see much better once your new case arrives!

And guys I have a management related question. I switched some stuff around today and ended up with a fan setup that didn't include a fan plugged into the CPU cooler slot. (not sure what it's really called, but it's the 4 pin on my mobo). When I went to turn my rig back on it was starting up normally, but it made this loud beeping noise at me, it wanted something plugged in there.

So my question is this; how do I get it to not beep at me while also not having the CPU fan slot plugged in? Right now I'm using a CM-R4 fan with a normal 3 pin plug on my CPU cooler, it works fine, just doesn't fit in the same plug-in.


----------



## jlchavis0844

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcase9*


Not very good, eseb1







I hope to see much better once your new case arrives!

And guys I have a management related question. I switched some stuff around today and ended up with a fan setup that didn't include a fan plugged into the CPU cooler slot. (not sure what it's really called, but it's the 4 pin on my mobo). When I went to turn my rig back on it was starting up normally, but it made this loud beeping noise at me, it wanted something plugged in there.

So my question is this; how do I get it to not beep at me while also not having the CPU fan slot plugged in? Right now I'm using a CM-R4 fan with a normal 3 pin plug on my CPU cooler, it works fine, just doesn't fit in the same plug-in.


Depending on your bios it's usually in the HW moniftoring section or some other place, look for fan warning.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobile*


Painted it this weekend, what do you think?


Mobile, very clean. Love the black paint







9/10


----------



## KShirza1

new pics


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kshirza1* 
new pics











15/10


----------



## headcase9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jlchavis0844*


Depending on your bios it's usually in the HW moniftoring section or some other place, look for fan warning.


Much appreciated! Thanks lots.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


new pics


KShirza1, cable management is pretty good. Desk setup is pretty nice too! I like what I see. 9/10

Question: Where did you get that front display that is on the front of your CM?


----------



## asuindasun

Mah cablez

































Suggestions are appreciated, will have time to clean this up a little once finals are over =)
And probably getting an H50 as well...


----------



## DazTora

^^ Maybe thinking about spraying the inside black, that's what I did with mine and it looks far better its easier for cables to go unnoticed, maybe get some black sata cables, reverse mod the HDD's.

Apart from that its nice 6/10


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DazTora*


^^ Maybe thinking about spraying the inside black, that's what I did with mine and it looks far better its easier for cables to go unnoticed, maybe get some black sata cables, reverse mod the HDD's.

Apart from that its nice 6/10


Been thinking about that for a while. Did you do a primer first then black, and just spray cans? Black sata is on the christmas list of stocking stuffers haha, and how do you reverse mod the hdd?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asuindasun* 
Been thinking about that for a while. Did you do a primer first then black, and just spray cans? Black sata is on the christmas list of stocking stuffers haha, and how do you reverse mod the hdd?









Tjharlow has a video on reverse modding the hdds:


----------



## Boat

I bought some $0.97 black spray paint at Wally World to paint my SATA cables, I'm gonna give them three coats. Although I think I should have spent the $3.97 and bought the Krylon for plastic spray paint.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Suggestions are appreciated, will have time to clean this up a little once finals are over =)
And probably getting an H50 as well...[/QUOTE]

LOLL nice use of the portholes
i've thought about doing that but i just slide my 4pin behind my psu through the little gap and under my GPU


----------



## asuindasun

hahaha yeah i couldnt think of what else to do with them since i dont have water cooling *yet* lol. Will try your idea when i have time though.

Friend works at an auto paint store so i could probably get some cheap from him that would work


----------



## MlbrottarN

Routed the 24-pin wrong should've gone in the bottom hole stinead of where it is now


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Routed the 24-pin wrong should've gone in the bottom hole stinead of where it is now

MlbrottarN, pretty darn clean inside. Looks like you painted the inside so that is also nice. I noticed your optical drive was painted as well









9/10


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
MlbrottarN, pretty darn clean inside. Looks like you painted the inside so that is also nice. I noticed your optical drive was painted as well









9/10

Hrm what you mean? xD
The case comes black when you buy it and I'm currently not using an Optical Drive, what you mix up with an optical drive is the HDD hanging in a 5Â½ inch adapter


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Hrm what you mean? xD
The case comes black when you buy it and I'm currently not using an Optical Drive, what you mix up with an optical drive is the HDD hanging in a 5Â½ inch adapter

















MlbrottarN, ahhhh ok my apologizes









Regardless very clean setup!


----------



## JustinDD

Here is mine.


----------



## headcase9

Very decent Justin, 8.5/10.

What kind of ribbed sleeving/tubing/conduit is that you're using?


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcase9* 
Very decent Justin, 8.5/10.

What kind of ribbed sleeving/tubing/conduit is that you're using?

Thanks!

I just used some Automotive wire loom. I had a brand new package of it laying around so I figured I could use it.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustinDD* 
Here is mine.



















10/10, I cannot see any way to improve it!


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
10/10, I cannot see any way to improve it!

Thank you! I keep looking it over trying to figure out if I can hide anything anywhere else but I really don't think I can given what I have to work with in a HAF 922.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinDD*


Thank you! I keep looking it over trying to figure out if I can hide anything anywhere else but I really don't think I can given what I have to work with in a HAF 922.


Off topic...

What do you think of your V8 ??? Ive got one but i dont know if i should swap it for my Xiggy S1283 ???

Nice cable management by the way A+


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Off topic...

What do you think of your V8 ??? Ive got one but i dont know if i should swap it for my Xiggy S1283 ???

Nice cable management by the way A+



Honestly if I could do it again I would go with the Megahalems setup for the best performance. I have reinstalled the v8 twice so far and the lowest I can get my CPU temps on my i7 950 not overclocked is about 39c. Overall installation was very easy, and the hardware is very nice. Definitely one of the better heatsinks I have worked with but the performance aspect is not what I'd hoped for. I would assume with air cooling I could at least see low to mid 3xc temps (ambient temps around the case are about 18-19c according to my temp sensors). Maybe I am expecting to much out of it though. Not a big deal for me though because I am going to be water-cooling this very soon and the V8 will be no more. Hope that helped!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinDD*


Honestly if I could do it again I would go with the Megahalems setup for the best performance. I have reinstalled the v8 twice so far and the lowest I can get my CPU temps on my i7 950 not overclocked is about 39c. Overall installation was very easy, and the hardware is very nice. Definitely one of the better heatsinks I have worked with but the performance aspect is not what I'd hoped for. I would assume with air cooling I could at least see low to mid 3xc temps (ambient temps around the case are about 18-19c according to my temp sensors). Maybe I am expecting to much out of it though. Not a big deal for me though because I am going to be water-cooling this very soon and the V8 will be no more. Hope that helped!


Any temperature below 50ÂºC is only considered below 50ÂºC as your reading could be off by as much as 10ÂºC. Load temperatures are what matters. If that's 39ÂºC on load you're getting temperatures near liquid cooling!
The temperature sensor gets more accurate the closer it is to TJunction.


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Any temperature below 50ÂºC is only considered below 50ÂºC as your reading could be off by as much as 10ÂºC. Load temperatures are what matters. If that's 39ÂºC on load you're getting temperatures near liquid cooling!
The temperature sensor gets more accurate the closer it is to TJunction.


Understandable! However my load temps from prime95 after about 10 minutes top out at about 92c and so far from what I have read that is nothing close to good and anything over say 80c is pathetic. Maybe I have gathered information from the wrong places though.









I mostly compare my temps to people running i7 920's though because I have yet to see another person running a 950 so I do accept the fact that my temps will most likely be a bit higher than someone with an equivalent setup on a 920 but still I feel like this should be doing better.


----------



## wiggy2k7

92*C!!!!!!!! Thats crazy, surely the V8 is better than that


----------



## slash129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinDD*


Here is mine.




















Did you just run yours wires through the tubing and zip tie the ends so it wont come off? Or did you do it another way? Seems like a cool idea, although I've seen many others who have done it and I've always wondered how.


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


Did you just run yours wires through the tubing and zip tie the ends so it wont come off? Or did you do it another way? Seems like a cool idea, although I've seen many others who have done it and I've always wondered how.


Yup that's all there is to it! I figured black wire loom looked better than pink sata cable.


----------



## nolonger

Do you have good contact between the heatsink and the processor? What TIM are you using? A V8 should be able to hold an i7 at 60-70ÂºC tops at stock.


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Do you have good contact between the heatsink and the processor? What TIM are you using? A V8 should be able to hold an i7 at 60-70ÂºC tops at stock.


I am almost positive I have great contact. I am using Arctic Silver 5 I think. It was just what I had left over from an old build a few years back. I don't have anymore so I need to order a new tube of it but I will probably go with something better since times have changed and there seems to be much better stuff out there now. If I use prime95 within the first 15 seconds it is at 80c and keeps rising.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustinDD* 
I am almost positive I have great contact. I am using Arctic Silver 5 I think. It was just what I had left over from an old build a few years back. I don't have anymore so I need to order a new tube of it but I will probably go with something better since times have changed and there seems to be much better stuff out there now. If I use prime95 within the first 15 seconds it is at 80c and keeps rising.

Maybe your old AS5 (no pun intended) is acting as an insulator? Try new TIM. I use Tuniq TX-2 and would recommend you get Tuniq TX-3. I've had nothing but great experience with it.


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Maybe your old AS5 (no pun intended) is acting as an insulator? Try new TIM. I use Tuniq TX-2 and would recommend you get Tuniq TX-3. I've had nothing but great experience with it.


It's very possible. I will definitely try some new TIM. Thanks for the recommendation.

I have been reading some posts about cpu cooling and TIM and I noticed there is a specific amount you want on there. What are the negatives of using to much?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinDD*


It's very possible. I will definitely try some new TIM. Thanks for the recommendation.

I have been reading some posts about cpu cooling and TIM and I noticed there is a specific amount you want on there. What are the negatives of using to much?


TIM is used to cover the tiny air pockets that come between the heatsink and the CPU. It has a lower thermal conductance than the solid copper/aluminum block on your CPU cooler so putting too much will act as an insulator. Read up some guides on how to place it. I prefer using the small dot in the middle method. Some people prefer the small line across the middle, just preference really.


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


TIM is used to cover the tiny air pockets that come between the heatsink and the CPU. It has a lower thermal conductance than the solid copper/aluminum block on your CPU cooler so putting too much will act as an insulator. Read up some guides on how to place it. I prefer using the small dot in the middle method. Some people prefer the small line across the middle, just preference really.


haha I definitely used way to much. Woops. I will have to redo that soon then.


----------



## Chr0n1c

Go ahead, lemme have it..


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chr0n1c*











Go ahead, lemme have it..











7.9/10 :d


----------



## headcase9

come on chr0n1c, you can do much better than that









7/10


----------



## rams1234




----------



## N?N?e(R)(C)AE?C'E>>Oz

^Not bad. You need to hide away those SATA cables though. 6.8/10


----------



## rams1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ѳѷë®©ƪǑȻҞ*


^Not bad. You need to hide away those SATA cables though. 6.8/10


I left them out like that, because they glow in the black lights along with my video card and rear exhaust fan. Or else its too dark down there.


----------



## rams1234




----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rams1234*












Can't really see it to well.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chr0n1c*











Go ahead, lemme have it..











Chr0n1c, 7/10. If you can sleeve the power cables and perform just a little bit more cable management I'd say 8.5-9/10.

Good luck buddy


----------



## N?N?e(R)(C)AE?C'E>>Oz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rams1234*












I see what you mean. I think it would be better to hide the cables, get some cathodes, and really light things up.


----------



## rams1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ѳѷë®©ƪǑȻҞ* 
I see what you mean. I think it would be better to hide the cables, get some cathodes, and really light things up.









Uggh, I have cathodes. How to you think my uv reactive stuff is glowing. The picture looks darker than it actually is though. Not sure why i would hide my uv reactive cables, whats the point? Might as well not have a window on my case.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rams1234* 
Uggh, I have cathodes. How to you think my uv reactive stuff is glowing. The picture looks darker than it actually is though. Not sure why i would hide my uv reactive cables, whats the point? Might as well not have a window on my case.

either way you need a better video card


----------



## rams1234

..


----------



## thlnk3r

Settle down guys


----------



## rams1234

..


----------



## Afrodisiac

You're blowing this way out of proportion buddy.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

cant wait for Christmas and get my Azza Solano 1000 and get some picture on here. EVERYTHING blacked out!


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rams1234*


I don't understand why theres always someone that feels the need to talk crap on here now. I've been off these forums for a little over a year now and sense I came back...no matter what thread I'm in some smartass has to come in and say negative things about me that have nothing to do with the subject. Why would you come in the rate my cables section and feel the need to tell someone to get a new video card. If I NEEDED to get one I would. I could be in the hard drive section and some idiot comes in out of no where and talks crap that my i7 isnt a 920. Once again, if i wanted a 920 I would have bought one. I've only replied to people with something positive, or to help. Damn, guess its time to find another forum.


He was just saying that a 4670 probably wasn't the best choice for an i7 rig

Quit making mountains out of molehills


----------



## thlnk3r

Alright guys lets cool it down









Whos up next for "rate my cables"? hehe


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I'll post pictures tonight. Dang RAID 0 in a Micro ATX case is rough business. It's not super clean, but it will suffice to post here.


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


I'll post pictures tonight. Dang RAID 0 in a Micro ATX case is rough business. It's not super clean, but it will suffice to post here.


Looking forward to see those pictures. uATX is always difficult to cable-mod.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I pretty much had to run the SATA power cable down the side of the motherboard, but it kind of blends in to the 24-pin and 6-pin, so it's all good.


----------



## neDav

I too have a Micro ATX coming up, but I been too lazy to complete it.


----------



## Bacheezi

K well, after my PSU died (XFX850W) I bought a the one in my sig and finished up everything









Im pretty happy with how it turned out, not the best i've ever seen but good enough for me



























rate away!


----------



## Takkei

9.5/10
For airflow.

7/10
Aesthetically speaking, all those red/yellow/black wires are nasty looking. :s Sleeve 'em!


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Bottom needs some work, Bacheezi.


----------



## ekser87

Rate my backup rig! And try to guess what's it made out of?


----------



## Bacheezi

Thanks guys,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


9.5/10
For airflow.

7/10
Aesthetically speaking, all those red/yellow/black wires are nasty looking. :s Sleeve 'em!


Yes I know, they're extensions. I dont know why a 300$ PSU doesn't have long enough cables? I mean if you're putting that into a case its more than likely going to be a full tower


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 
K well, after my PSU died (XFX850W) I bought a the one in my sig and finished up everything

Im pretty happy with how it turned out, not the best i've ever seen but good enough for me

rate away!

Bacheezi, looks clean inside. I'd say 8/10. If you sleeve the cables you'll get a 9/10 from me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekser87* 
Rate my backup rig!

Ekser87, great looking setup! 9.5/10


----------



## PC Gamer

Here's my first attempt at cable management in the HAF 922. I was planning on improving this weekend. Any suggestions?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Here's my first attempt at cable management in the HAF 922. I was planning on improving this weekend. Any suggestions?







[/URL][/IMG]


10/10. I have no suggestions.


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


Rate my backup rig! And try to guess what's it made out of?










9/10

Is that like, a high school desk!? if so thats awesome lol


----------



## headcase9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Here's my first attempt at cable management in the HAF 922. I was planning on improving this weekend. Any suggestions?







[/URL][/IMG]


Very nice for a first go at this case! I'd say 9/10

One thing that I would suggest is straightening out your cable lines. There are going to be cables visible no matter what you do here, but they look much better if they're all at right angles and pulled tight. Especially the cables that cross over from the mobo tray to the HDD rack would look much better if they are totally horizontal. Also make the SATA vertical where it plugs into the mobo.

The SATA and SATA power cables could also be run more cleanly together, both to the HDD and the optical.

All this stuff is pretty minor, but if you were serious about looking for suggestions that's all I got for you







Good luck and nice job!


----------



## fireman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


Rate my backup rig! And try to guess what's it made out of?








[/IMG]


9/10

That graphics card looks pretty cool









is it the 4870 in your sig? Or is it something else? ( Also did you paint it or was it like that? )


----------



## kurosu

PCGAMER gets a 9.5/10 for his HAF! It looks great! Only thing you gotta do is sleeve the cables for aesthetics, but it is managed perfect!


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
PCGAMER gets a 9.5/10 for his HAF! It looks great! Only thing you gotta do is sleeve the cables for aesthetics, but it is managed perfect!

Yeah that's a great idea that might have to be part of my weekend project and thanks for your kind rating.









Also headcase9 thanks for the feedback, I appreciate your help, and will work on those spots.

Oh and nolonger thanks for the perfect rating, I'm so honnored!


----------



## mrfajita

Scrap Rig #2:


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Scrap Rig #2:

















Is that duct tape???


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


9.8/10











Need a better pic, but from what I can see 6/10.


----------



## gtz

Here is mine, intalled a new psu and re did a few things.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


Here is mine, intalled a new psu and re did a few things.




I'd say like an 8/10. The cable placement on your motherboard doesn't make it easy on you, and I can't see it getting too much better with that motherboard. Well done.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


Here is mine, intalled a new psu and re did a few things.


Gtz, great job 8.5/10


----------



## headcase9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Scrap Rig #2:









I'd say 8/10, doesn't look like you have a whole lot to work with here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
9.8/10










7/10, but I'm not totally sure about that because of pic quality.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtz* 
Here is mine, intalled a new psu and re did a few things.



9/10, really nice job! I have a similar case, not the easiest to work with.


----------



## DazTora

Quote:



Originally Posted by *asuindasun*


Been thinking about that for a while. Did you do a primer first then black, and just spray cans? Black sata is on the christmas list of stocking stuffers haha, and how do you reverse mod the hdd?










Sorry for late reply, Yeah I grey primered first then matte black spray paint. I have a picture on this thread somewhere. I'm taking some new ones soon though when I get my Quad and new monitor.


----------



## Boat

Here's my 902 unmodded after some serious cable management.


----------



## headcase9

Pretty solid, Boat. I like the black SATA's and the sleeving. 8.5/10


----------



## Lyfskills

8/10 Looking pretty solid but get those SATA cables going somewhere else.










It looks a lot better in person! I'm thinking of re-sleveing and getting new SATA cables and reverse mounting my HDDs. I'm also thinking of getting rid of my DvD drive and getting a external, I barely use it anyways.


----------



## headcase9

Reversing the HDDs would make that a ton better. Still very nice as it is, though. I love the PSU sleeving and how you handled those cables.

The only stuff that bothers me are the HDD SATAs and those braided cables that are up above the 24 pin. 9/10.


----------



## unikko

still waiting on my 24 pin extension cable to arrive and i think im done


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Extension will make it 10/10.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Well, I finally got hold of a decent camera so I can post here. The picture is a bit blurry, sorry about that, I'm a terrible photographer. Here are the results of my Antec 300 cable management mod that I did a few months ago. I was planning on Plasti-dipping my case, until I decided to start looking for a new 5970. After I mod my case to accommodate this beast, I'll plasti-dip it and post the results here.

There's a molex connector "for the graphics cards" to the left of my cooler, so it kind of messes up cable management in that area. My TRUE is duct-taped, it may not look very neat but I got a ~2C reduction in load temps with this easy-to-do mod. I've also flipped my hard drives, but I had to move them closer to my power supply to accommodate the wires and not have them rub up against my intake fans.

I welcome any comments, ratings, or suggestions! And yes, I know, ugly rainbow wires, maybe one day I'll sleeve them.


















I have also included a back shot to give you guys a better idea of where I cut my holes (please don't rate the back shot!







).


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Tjharlow has a video on reverse modding the hdds:







VERY nice, thank you. I think I may do that this break... Do you know if it works exactly the same for a 900? I didn't know you could just swap the hdd cage up and take one of the place holders out... nifty.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DazTora*


Sorry for late reply, Yeah I grey primered first then matte black spray paint. I have a picture on this thread somewhere. I'm taking some new ones soon though when I get my Quad and new monitor.


Ok cool, how hard was spraying the cages? Any special tricks i should know about? =P

Going to have to get my old shoebox rack back out when i do this... wonder where it is....


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Very nicely done, I like it!!!

8.5/10


No, no and no u got it wrong, this is more than 10/10 because everything is so clean and nice looking!


----------



## Tator Tot

Completely Unmodded Antec 300.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Completely Unmodded Antec 300.









6/10. You need to clean up the area below your DVD drive.


----------



## StrongmanSal

5/10 yes and ur cpu cooler is crooked


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrongmanSal* 
5/10 yes and ur cpu cooler is crooked

It's not, picture looks that way because I rotated it.


----------



## Vyen

god im so jealous of that first post.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow19935* 
No, no and no u got it wrong, this is more than 10/10 because everything is so clean and nice looking!









Geez, I posted that like 2 weeks ago









And nope, I stand by the 8.5/10


----------



## JadedFloridian

Anyone feel like rating this? I'd appreciate it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Well, I finally got hold of a decent camera so I can post here. The picture is a bit blurry, sorry about that, I'm a terrible photographer. Here are the results of my Antec 300 cable management mod that I did a few months ago. I was planning on Plasti-dipping my case, until I decided to start looking for a new 5970. After I mod my case to accommodate this beast, I'll plasti-dip it and post the results here.

There's a molex connector "for the graphics cards" to the left of my cooler, so it kind of messes up cable management in that area. My TRUE is duct-taped, it may not look very neat but I got a ~2C reduction in load temps with this easy-to-do mod. I've also flipped my hard drives, but I had to move them closer to my power supply to accommodate the wires and not have them rub up against my intake fans.

I welcome any comments, ratings, or suggestions! And yes, I know, ugly rainbow wires, maybe one day I'll sleeve them.


















I have also included a back shot to give you guys a better idea of where I cut my holes (please don't rate the back shot!







).


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Anyone feel like rating this? I'd appreciate it.


8.5/10

You've done some good cable management







I like that you've utilised the cable management holes and gone around the back as well.

The case plasti-dipped will look even better imho, probably will bump your score up too









well done


----------



## headcase9

unikko, 9/10, just get that 24 pin behind the mobo and you're stylin.

Jaded, 9.5/10

Tator, 6.5/10, pretty messy but I like that the cables are all sleeved and the mobo/GPU are really quite clear.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unikko*


still waiting on my 24 pin extension cable to arrive and i think im done


Unikko, very nicely organized. 9/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Well, I finally got hold of a decent camera so I can post here.


JadedFloridian, very clean. Cable management is superb! 9.5/19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Completely Unmodded Antec 300.


Tator, looks better than some Antec 300's I've seen. I believe once modded she'll be super clean! 7.5/10


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, looks better than some Antec 300's I've seen. I believe once modded she'll be super clean! 7.5/10

If I ever get around to it. lol


----------



## Spritanium

I don't think that anyone will ever be able to beat the OP


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
I don't think that anyone will ever be able to beat the OP

They have done, many times


----------



## wonderlust

Well this is the PC I use as my Media Centre

Its not 100% tidy but given the cramped case I think its not too bad.










Antec Atlas Case Rear fan is an Aerocool Turbine 2000(iirc) and the front fans are 2 x 92mm Antec Tric cools (set on Low)
Akasa 400W PSU
MSP P35 Neo2-FR
Pentium Dual Core E6300 @ 3.5Ghz 
2 x 1Gb Geil Pc6400
Saphire HD3650 512Mb DDR2
Pinnacle 3010IX
1 x Samsung 500Gb F1
2 x Samsung 1Tb F3
Dell TSST TS-H563B cross flashed to Samsung SH-S203B
3.5" Highpoint Card reader with Esata port.

Its connected to a Dell 1703FP via a KVM on one of the GPU ports and an LG M227WDP on the other.


----------



## headcase9

wonderlust, if you covered up the top that would be close to perfect, really nice job!

9/10


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcase9*


wonderlust, if you covered up the top that would be close to perfect, really nice job!

9/10


Thanks,

When I get chance I will post my other 3 systems


----------



## pcnuttie

Nicely done, i need to post mine cuz i have a antec 1200


----------



## Pir

Wonderlust, a 8.5/10 for you, just a little bit tidying up needed but a very nice job alltogether.


----------



## Tator Tot

my un-modded Antec 300


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


Well this is the PC I use as my Media Centre

Its not 100% tidy but given the cramped case I think its not too bad.


Wonderlust, granted the amount of space you have to work with I think you did a pretty darn good job! 8.5/10


----------



## tombom




----------



## Tator Tot

8.5/10

I personally am not a fan of that black tubing stuff.

And the Cathode + Heatsink wire could be cleaned up a bit. It looks ver good overall though.


----------



## kurosu

Yombom gets a 9/10. Turn the cathode so the white wire isn't visible, or sleeve it black! But it looks totally nice and I am just being picky. Better cable management than mine!


----------



## JadedFloridian

9/10 Tom, not a fan of the tubing either, it's bulkier than the cord itself and stands out more.

7/10 Tator, can't really think of any suggestions for you without modding your case.

I welcome moar ratings and any suggestions!


----------



## Tator Tot

9.5/10

Sleve those loose wires (IE: on your blower, get some right angle sata cables so you can slide your drives back more, and that's about it.

EDIT: 300's for the win. It's such a nice case. Antec just needs to make CM holes, and increase it's length a bit.


----------



## tombom

Yeah, I'll fix the tubing, thanks guys.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
9.5/10

Sleve those loose wires (IE: on your blower, get some right angle sata cables so you can slide your drives back more, and that's about it.

EDIT: 300's for the win. It's such a nice case. Antec just needs to make CM holes, and increase it's length a bit.

Yeah good point with the right angle cables. I bought a couple when I got my fan controller but unfortunately they weren't long enough and I had to use ones that came with my motherboard. Due to the shape of my PSU's SATA power plugs (they aren't flat like Corsair's), I still might not be able to move the hard drives up, but I'll give it a shot. I might as well get the cables anyway as I'll be blacking out my case soon and red would just stand out. And yes, Antec 300's for the win, such a great budget case.

You just need to get your hands on a Dremel Tator!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 









Tombom, clean job! Try hiding the cpu fan cable. Other then that I think it looks great. 9/10


----------



## Flux

Another round of cable magic:


----------



## nolonger

Going to need a better picture, but the 24-pin looks really messy.


----------



## oliverw92

24pin needs tightening up and that white fan cable is getting in the way a little


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian* 
You just need to get your hands on a Dremel Tator!









My PSU's SATA cables are flat like Corsair's, and one of my 3000 mobo's came with right angle SATA connectors that were black









I have 2 A300's, I just have not modded this one, and only started on the other.

They both actually have some pretty big plans coming up. I just need to get another job so I can pay for all the modding









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
Another round of cable magic:










Give us a front end shot of it. Need to see everything clearly.


----------



## Marin

Awesome, I finally have time to work on my computer. So I'm going to be adding another HDD and cleaning up the wires.

Anyways, here's an older pic.



EDIT: Since taking this pic I've cleaned up the 6-pin and 8-pin.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Awesome, I finally have time to work on my computer. So I'm going to be adding another HDD and cleaning up the wires.

Anyways, here's an older pic.



EDIT: Since taking this pic I've cleaned up the 6-pin and 8-pin.

8.5/10
And I want your lens!!


----------



## Floy

First time cable management.


----------



## nolonger

8/10. Run the wires coming from the sound card better and fix that molex hanging from the DVD drive.


----------



## criminal

7/10

Here is mine:


----------



## tombom

Tizmo:
6/10

molex/sata/soundcard can all be cleaned up.


----------



## nolonger

10/10 Criminal, I have no suggestions.


----------



## thlnk3r

A lot of clean cases here!

Marin, 8.5/10

Tizmo, 8/10

Criminal, 8.5/10

Great job guys


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Give us a front end shot of it. Need to see everything clearly.

Please excuse DVD burner, it's never used.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
24pin needs tightening up and that white fan cable is getting in the way a little

The one for the CPU fan you mean? Don't worry about that little fella, Im about to make a custom length fan cable to replace it, also some to replace the skarkoon case fan cables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Going to need a better picture, but the 24-pin looks really messy.

I can't do a lot about the messiness of the 24-pin due to how its secured behind the motherboard. I'll make and sleeve an extension after Christmas that will solve the problem.


----------



## chuckcalo

Flux, 9/10. Not 10/10 because the cables that come from the GPU look kind of messy







. You might want to use a tie wrap there! I'm scared to post mine, I might get a 6/10 at most.


----------



## FauxFox

Ok, here we go.



Sorry for the quality, it was taken off my phone.

*My other side panel is ON.* I don't take it off, I just rout cables through and around. Everything is shoved in my empty Drive bays, so thats what all that clutter is.

Oh, My picture is sorta sideways. Sorry about that. Exercise your neck a lil'.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FauxFox*


Ok, here we go.



Sorry for the quality, it was taken off my phone.

*My other side panel is ON.* I don't take it off, I just rout cables through and around. Everything is shoved in my empty Drive bays, so thats what all that clutter is.

Oh, My picture is sorta sideways. Sorry about that. Exercise your neck a lil'.


You could rotate that rear fan 180 degs and hide its power wire a little better...


----------



## zero9046

just joined these forums after building my first completely new computer (and retiring my old hp frakenstein). Been enjoying all the reading there is to be had here!

Here is my rig (see details in sig)



















Since these photos, I've changed out the cooler for a Corsair H50, partly just because I could, but also because the Cooler Master tower cooler that is in the pics was a little too loud for my tastes. Also, the two cables stretched across the bottom are that way because they have to be...the longest one is the HD Audio front panel connector, and it is too short to run along the bottom, and the case doesn't have any holes i could run it in/behind if it was even long enough. That being said, I wrapped every cable in mesh (the rear-fan doesn't count since with the h50 they are meshed anyways) because the header cables were an ugly off white.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Logical Civilian

Flux and Zero both get a 9.5/10 from me.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Zero, 9/10!

You've done a good job with what you have to work with. I like how you've bundled a lot of the wires with that tie, it helps keep it neat. My only suggestion would be to flip the hard drive so it looks better when you're "showing it off", but airflow wise you look pretty much optimized.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zero9046*


just joined these forums after building my first completely new computer (and retiring my old hp frakenstein). Been enjoying all the reading there is to be had here!


Zero, wow excellent job! 9/10


----------



## zero9046

Thanks for the ratings. Jaded, I tried to flip the hard drive, but the way the cage is setup in the case, there isn't enough room for the side panel to close with the hard drive flipped around. And, for whatever reason...they way the cage is installed in the case, there is no way to reverse it or anything. So, I would LOVE to be able to flip it around, but no such luck. Thanks though, it was one of my first thoughts after I put it together!


----------



## videoman5




----------



## nolonger

7/10. Try to hide that 8-pin connector better and sleeve the front panel connectors.

Besides that I think you should mod your case and run all the extra cables around the back of the motherboard tray.


----------



## zero9046

videoman5, who is your post directed at?

And! I ended up flipping the harddrive around too! Though...not sure if I should leave it. The way the harddrive cage works, and the way the harddrive screw mounts are spaced, I couldn't use all four end screws to slide it into the cage, so right now, there are two screws on one end, and the other two screws are in the middle slots, so it kind of "hangs" a bit. I haven't noticed any extra noise or vibration, so I think it will be ok.


----------



## anthony92

My sexy unmodded case!!!!!


----------



## nolonger

6/10. Cables look incredibly messy. Try to zip tie them all together or mod the case so you can hide them.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Videoman... get some zip ties. 7/10
Anthony.. You might want to think about modding... 6/10.

Here is mine. Excuse the horrible white balance, I didn't take time to set it up. A new camera is on my christmas list anywho.

















___________


----------



## Xyro TR1

Wow, Kami, I love it! 9.5/10!


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat* 
This is funny... huge cables in a micro box are trouble to deal with.










That is some hot cable management







i cant even see the cables xD u sure u got a PSU in that "thing"


----------



## Xraven771

Kamikaze127 said:


> Videoman... get some zip ties. 7/10
> Anthony.. You might want to think about modding... 6/10.
> 
> Here is mine. Excuse the horrible white balance, I didn't take time to set it up. A new camera is on my christmas list anywho.
> 
> Thats tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice when single cables are sleeved


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Videoman... get some zip ties. 7/10
Anthony.. You might want to think about modding... 6/10.

Here is mine. Excuse the horrible white balance, I didn't take time to set it up. A new camera is on my christmas list anywho.

















___________










What camera do you have ATM? Pics are amazingly clean. 9/10.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Here is mine. Excuse the horrible white balance, I didn't take time to set it up. A new camera is on my christmas list anywho.

Kamikaze127, that looks so clean! 10/10


----------



## headcase9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 

Here is mine. Excuse the horrible white balance, I didn't take time to set it up. A new camera is on my christmas list anywho.

wow. normally I don't care for individually sleeved 24 pin cables, but I love this. very well done.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Wow, Kami, I love it! 9.5/10!


Thanks man.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Thats tasty







looks nice when single cables are sleeved










Yeah it took a lot of work just for the 24 and 6 pin. I need to redo the 6 pin though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


What camera do you have ATM? Pics are amazingly clean. 9/10.


Nikon Coolpix L18. It was an impulse buy a year and a half ago. I think my next one will be the Casio Exilim EX-FC100.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kamikaze127, that looks so clean! 10/10


Oh jeez.. I don't even think it's a 10/10. The SATA power cables and cathode wires need to be sleeved, but I need different sleeving to do it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcase9*


wow. normally I don't care for individually sleeved 24 pin cables, but I love this. very well done.


Well then, just for you.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Oh jeez.. I don't even think it's a 10/10. The SATA power cables and cathode wires need to be sleeved, but I need different sleeving to do it.


Kamikaze127, I'm easily pleased when it comes to cable management haha


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kamikaze127, I'm easily pleased when it comes to cable management haha









Well I'm cooking up some new ideas for my case.. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Well I'm cooking up some new ideas for my case.. I'll keep you guys posted.









Kamikaze127, very interesting. Well if it's cleaner then you might get a 11/10 from me


----------



## Pipesafa

Hey People here is mine...


----------



## Tator Tot

Turn your HDD's around, after that 8.7/10


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pipesafa*


Hey People here is mine...


Pipesafa, there is probably a bit more you can do (Tator's suggestion being one of them). Still pretty clean though. 8/10


----------



## yann3804

Sig rig

EDIT : BIG MISTAKE, It's NON-modular /facepalm.
*Short story*










*Long story here.*


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


Sig rig - Modular PSU.

*Short story*










*Long story here.*


9.8/10

I guess you could rotate the rear fan to make the cable less visible.


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


9.8/10

I guess you could rotate the rear fan to make the cable less visible.


Nice idea! Gonna try it right now.


----------



## bluebunny

a little OT but why such a low end vid card and high end CPU???


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chr0n1c*











Go ahead, lemme have it..











haha i have that motherboard!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my latest setup with the new psu just about everything is hidden but those dang sata cables that poke up side ports would made it much more cleaner. Ignore the meter lol i was testing the voltages on the new psu make sure everything worked right.


----------



## Rebel4055

How's my cables?


----------



## Tator Tot

Scariest thing I"ve ever seen.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


How's my cables?


VERY WELL HIDDEN 10/10


----------



## Capwn

Just did some work today as I installed the new cooler. Rating if you would be so kind fellas.?.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


How's my cables?


HEY I SEE A SOUND BLASTER IN THERE! 
But I can't see your cables.

But everything else about that computer reminds me of your avatar


----------



## AMOCO

Here are my cables without and with the side panel:


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capwn*


just did some work today as i installed the new cooler. Rating if you would be so kind fellas.?.



















10/10


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
Here are my cables without and with the side panel:
















9/10 sexy D:


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Sig rig

EDIT : BIG MISTAKE, It's NON-modular /facepalm.

Very clean! 9.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
How's my cables?

That looks like a old Dell P4 rig









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Just did some work today as I installed the new cooler. Rating if you would be so kind fellas.?

Capwn, loven it! 9/10


----------



## Shane1244

New Case. I need to work on it a bit more, but that's about an hours worth done of cable management.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
New Case. I need to work on it a bit more, but that's about an hours worth done of cable management.

Shane, wow is all I can say! 9.8/10


----------



## Afrodisiac

Too black to see if you've done a good job









If I concentrate hard enough, that looks very clean. 9/10.


----------



## Rebel4055

There is my real cables


----------



## Ladiesman101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
How's my cables?

wat the heck is that????


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ladiesman101* 
wat the heck is that????

It's either a HP or Dell machine. I'm going off the green shroud so I could be wrong hehe


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ladiesman101* 
wat the heck is that????

Random google D:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
It's either a HP or Dell machine. I'm going off the green shroud so I could be wrong hehe


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Random google D:

It's a dell machine.









That guy also has a video of him using a leaf blower to clean out the computer.

But you can tell it's a dell from the Green Mobo, HP uses Asus (Now Paragon or something like) and there PCB's are that ugly Asus brown or Yellow.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It's a dell machine.

Tator, haha probably a Dimension series. Those little cases were actually heavy. If I remember right the heatsinks are actually attached to the board via backplate which is are also attached to the case. Very annoying to remove


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, haha probably a Dimension series. Those little cases were actually heavy. If I remember right the heatsinks are actually attached to the board via backplate which is are also attached to the case. Very annoying to remove










They are something like 20LBS just for the BTX box.. that's









Hate those machines, I've worked on a few, and yeah...trying to salvage a CPU out of them is just not even worth it.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
New Case. I need to work on it a bit more, but that's about an hours worth done of cable management.

10/10. Can't see how to improve at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
There is my real cables









6/10. Looks very messy, try to run all the cables behind the motherboard.


----------



## harrison

did i hear old school?










































this was it in 1999


----------



## nathris

I finally found a good use for ribbon cables...










I've got 2 SATA power, 2 SATA, 1 molex, a top panel USB, and 2 4 pin power cables going from behind the motherboard to the drive bays, but can you see them?


----------



## bucdan

9/10...i see that ide cable!!


----------



## headcase9

Are they all behind the ribbon?







9/10. very nice!


----------



## Spritanium

9.5/10 for nathris.

The crooked heatsink bothers me though, does Xigmatek have an 1156 bracket out yet?


----------



## Dilyn

Rate me pl0x








Just did some major cable management a few weeks back. Then I got my fan controller and new fans. Then I found a 3 pin motherboard fan header by my north bridge









So here's the before:


















And the after pics


































So all I gotta do is clean up my drive bays a little (which I will be doing when I get a new CD drive with SATA!!!) and then fix those SATA cables in my floppy drive bay (which is holding my HDD right now) and it should be a lot better.


----------



## headcase9

8/10, nice improvement!


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Rate me pl0x








Just did some major cable management a few weeks back. Then I got my fan controller and new fans. Then I found a 3 pin motherboard fan header by my north bridge









So here's the before:


















And the after pics


































So all I gotta do is clean up my drive bays a little (which I will be doing when I get a new CD drive with SATA!!!) and then fix those SATA cables in my floppy drive bay (which is holding my HDD right now) and it should be a lot better.


nice job, but lol at how small the stock intel hs is. my tuniq is so big i often hate it


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


nice job, but lol at how small the stock intel hs is. my tuniq is so big i often hate it


I know! 
Annoys me that I've got all this open space and nothing to fill it with.

But I'll have a DK sometime soon


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*












Wow that is CLEAN! 9.5/10


----------



## Kamikaze127

8/10 Tator Tot.. you need some extensions because that case is HUGE.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


8/10 Tator Tot.. you need some extensions because that case is HUGE.










I actually just need to mod it is all.

I have fan extensions, they are just in use at the moment on another project, but once I'm done there, and get a few more bucks that case (above) will look much nicer.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I actually just need to mod it is all.

I have fan extensions, they are just in use at the moment on another project, but once I'm done there, and get a few more bucks that case (above) will look much nicer.


Yeah I feel you. I have some pretty big plans for my case too.


----------



## Gunfire

Wait, Tator, what case is that exactly?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Yeah I feel you. I have some pretty big plans for my case too.










My case modding plan goes:

Finish PC-V2010, 3 x 140mm blow holes up top, cut CM holes, add in extra 4 x HDD rack, and add 4 x HDD cage up front.

Start My Antec 300Â² project

after that's done, I'll start my LAN rig, "The Sun Rise Tempest."


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Wait, Tator, what case is that exactly?


Lian-Li PC-V2010


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


My case modding plan goes:

Finish PC-V2010, 3 x 140mm blow holes up top, cut CM holes, add in extra 4 x HDD rack, and add 4 x HDD cage up front.

Start My Antec 300Â² project

*after that's done, I'll start my LAN rig, "The Sun Rise Tempest."*


I like the way that all sounds... especially the bolded part.









I think my next project will be called Assassin:Immaculate. No further details are to be released yet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


I like the way that all sounds... especially the bolded part.









I think my next project will be called Assassin:Immaculate. No further details are to be released yet.










I have plans and project names. Now I just need money.








But I am like yourself, no project plans shall be stated.

Also, I am angry at Antec, I was going to call 300Â² the Antec 600, but they took that name for a case. But in the long run, 300Â² worked out well.


----------



## nolonger

Paint the interior of that case black!








*starts listening to Paint It Black - Rolling Stones*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Paint the interior of that case black!








*starts listening to Paint It Black - Rolling Stones*


I've considered it, but being aluminum, the cost is to much.

It's going to be a wind tunnel anyways, no side vents or windows.


----------



## thlnk3r

Lian-Li cases remind me of Ferrari's...just very nice looking and clean but extremely expensive


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Lian-Li cases remind me of Ferrari's...just very nice looking and clean but extremely expensive









It's all about finding the deal on them.

I got mine in "used" condition (literally, just an opened box and returned, no damage) for $200.
For a case of this size, and quality, definitely worth it.

TO myself, Lian-Li cases represent a modders platform. They give you a piece of work, that you then must build your creation on. The only exist to be modded, and are created with that soul purpose in mind.


----------



## mmx+

Rate mine please!








I started with this:
http://img.techpowerup.org/091204/P1090722.jpg
And then with advice from some members here, I re-organized my cables to this:








And then I got a new PSU, and decided to redo my cables then:









I think it's pretty good for a Rocketfish, but I want to hear what everybody else things


----------



## Spritanium

I don't think cable management even matters when you have a setup like that.


----------



## Dilyn

I wanna know where your motherboard went









Looks much nicer than before, but with a dremel and a hole right next to your PSU, you could get all those cables out of the front extremely easily.
Mebbee 7/10?


----------



## mmx+

I used a drill and a metal saw and put a hole next to the PSU and one behind the motherboard for the 8-pin connector, but it's about half an inch too short :swearing:
I can't run the 8-pin under the video card (I already tried), the wireless card (it's a USB one that attaches to one of the headers and goes out the back panel) is in the way. I could try expanding the hole and see if that would allow me to run the cable behind the mobo, as well as potentially the 6-pin for the 8800GT and maybe the SATA/molex cables as well (there isn't enough space for the motherboard cable, it's very tight with just the front-panel connectors already)


----------



## Spritanium

I can't remember if I've posted this before










My second build, an htpc for grandma. Still waiting on the 4-pin extension.


----------



## headcase9

hard to give a good rating when it's at an angle like that, but my best bet is 7.5/10


----------



## cRaZyEddie187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Rate mine please!








I started with this:
http://img.techpowerup.org/091204/P1090722.jpg
And then with advice from some members here, I re-organized my cables to this:








And then I got a new PSU, and decided to redo my cables then:









I think it's pretty good for a Rocketfish, but I want to hear what everybody else things










talk about a 4'8" guy wearing a XXL jacket


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcase9* 
hard to give a good rating when it's at an angle like that, but my best bet is 7.5/10









The only unclean part is the 4-pin cable, and I don't think that's bad enough to take off 2.5 points


----------



## headcase9

I rate pretty much 100% on aesthetics


----------



## smash_mouth01

here's my new effort what do you guys rate it ?.


----------



## Tator Tot

9.8/10 ditch the floppy .


----------



## Gunfire

I give you 9.8 because the IDE cable that snuck in there, also don't you think that a 1200w PSU is a bit overkill for your rig?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


9.8/10 ditch the floppy .


she ain't no floppy lol..... that's my DVD drive. She still serves me well until it dies I won't replace it.

But what I can't wait to do is get a pair of SATA 3 drives to see how well they go in RAID 0.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


I give you 9.8 because the IDE cable that snuck in there, also don't you think that a 1200w PSU is a bit overkill for your rig?


It probably is at the moment but at least it won't die on me anytime soon, I just wanted it to last a few upgrades.


----------



## Robilar

Here is my current setup.


----------



## yann3804

@Robilar

9.0 because of that big mess in the middle of the case.
Everything else is perfect! Hot cable management!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


here's my new effort what do you guys rate it ?.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Here is my current setup.


10/10. Perfect for both.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Here is my current setup.


9.3/10

Clean up behind the HDD cage/relative area. It's a bit messy.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
here's my new effort what do you guys rate it ?.

Very clean! 9.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here is my current setup.

This is also pretty clean. If you can hide some of the cables showing in the back then this would definitely be a 10. 9/10

Good luck guys!


----------



## smash_mouth01

cheers guys


----------



## Axxess+

I promise you guys I'll manage my cables when I finally buy my XH650.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I promise you guys I'll manage my cables when I finally buy my XH650.









Can I hold this post against you?


----------



## DraganUS

Heres my friends cable management.


----------



## oliverw92

Uh, there is no cable management... 0/10


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Uh, there is no cable management... 0/10


I know dude, right?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


I know dude, right?


DraganUS, do you plan on cleaning up the cables in your case? It should look pretty nice when it's done


----------



## headcase9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


I know dude, right?


Your friend should build a wall in there, too, just to make sure no air sneaks through.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

1/10, looks like there was no attempt.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

heres my setup sence no one rated it befor the sata cables stand out not sure how to fix that really. Ignore the meter and few wires ran to it i pulled them out the psu when i was done testing it to make sure it had good rails.


----------



## xdanisx

Not bad, but not amazing either.


----------



## headcase9

Not bad, Bal3Wolf. 7.5/10. I'd suggest zip-tying those SATAs together so that they look more orderly. Even if you can't remove them from view you can still make them look good


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


heres my setup sence no one rated it befor the sata cables stand out not sure how to fix that really. Ignore the meter and few wires ran to it i pulled them out the psu when i was done testing it to make sure it had good rails.


Make a hole beneath the motherboard after the PSU and have all the SATA cables run behind the motherboard tray.

7/10 so far, 9/10 after doing that change.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I do have a hole drilled by the psu all its wires are fed thru it. I been kinda thinking of drilling holes into the sides of the hd cages and turning all the drives around. Ordering my 5870 this weekend might look for some sata cables right the right angle to not stick out as much.


----------



## Volcom13

No powersuply yet, but it's gonna be a modular one. So far here it is.

(Not mine, I built it for a friend)


----------



## Wiremaster

No PSU? Cheater!


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


No PSU? Cheater!











I said that in the post. If you read.







. His PSU is at his house, but he's on vacation. Gotta wait till he's back.


----------



## elctgames67

Here are updated pics of my system after getting a new power supply and new heatsink.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elctgames67*


Here are updated pics of my system after getting a new power supply and new heatsink.


9/10. Hide that little hanging Sata cable and it's perfect!


----------



## KShirza1

new setup


----------



## bluecraze

Wow, some of you guys have very good cable management skills. Defiantly have to take down some notes haha


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
No powersuply yet, but it's gonna be a modular one. So far here it is.

Volcom13, pretty clean. 8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elctgames67* 
Here are updated pics of my system after getting a new power supply and new heatsink.

Elctgames67, great job! 8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
new setup

KShirza1, wow







9/10


----------



## riflepwnage

few of my builds from the past few months
*
rate away*


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

^^^ 9/10, very nice work.
























i will be spraying the interior: 2 coats of primer - 3 coats of matt black and
2 coats of clear gloss, also will be replacing that tacky mATX with a UD3P along with getting a HX850 PSU


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


^^^ 9/10, very nice work.

i will be spraying the interior: 2 coats of primer - 3 coats of matt black and 
2 coats of clear gloss, also will be replacing that tacky mATX with a UD3P along with getting a HX850 PSU


^^^^ Not bad considering the case your using 7.5/10, with new PSU and painted interior should look a lot nicer









Here's mine


----------



## oliverw92

Slinkey, need a better photo, with the lights on. Looks good though!


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slinkey123* 
^^^^ Not bad considering the case your using 7.5/10, with new PSU and painted interior should look a lot nicer









Here's mine












looks offle nice


----------



## Buggedout

oooh upside-down-neon-blue, swish!
(but not enough light to comment on you're cables)


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Slinkey, need a better photo, with the lights on. Looks good though!

right away sir! I will be honest, i haven't connected the front usb's and front panel switches yet, but they shouldn't make a difference to cable management. They will be hidden very nicely







i have a hole cut already for them.. only reason i haven't connected them is because i haven't finished painting my front panel thing











lmao i hate pics taken with flash makes it look horrible..


----------



## oliverw92

Very nice! 10/10


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buggedout*


oooh upside-down-neon-blue, swish!
(but not enough light to comment on you're cables)


umm what? lol


----------



## Buggedout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buggedout*

oooh upside-down-neon-blue, swish!
(but not enough light to comment on you're cables)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


umm what? lol


I was commenting on how the mobo is upside down compared to most systems and how "swish" the neon blue looks in this pic:


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buggedout*


I was commenting on how the mobo is upside down compared to most systems and how "swish" the neon blue looks in this pic:










That's a naked Cooler Master Stacker 83x series. They had the ability to mount 'normal' ATX or reverse ATX as you see above.


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Very nice! 10/10


Yay, thanks









I actually posted a while back with this, changed alot since then








Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


10/10. Can't see how to improve at all.

6/10. Looks very messy, try to run all the cables behind the motherboard.


My cables are all ran behind lol


----------



## The Toaster

I wish I could get my cables anywhere near the standard of some on these boards.


----------



## TempestxPR

:EDIT
it really matters to me if you guys would "rate my cables" =D


----------



## harrison

ok what do you think i should do to in prove


----------



## Paradox me

Not the clearest pictures



















I ran out of zip ties, so some things aren't tied down, but I think it's decent for a Panzerbox. There's literally no room behind the motherboard tray and the PSU isn't modular of course. Was also a rush job, wanted to try out my new sound card. I could probably hide most of those SATA and power cables in the back.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TempestxPR* 























:EDIT
it really matters to me if you guys would "rate my cables" =D

mabe a 7/10 as around the gpu's its abit messy

EDIT: did you mount the stiker on your psu that way so you can read it? mine the fan is facing up and sabled comeming outa that side, but the decal on the side is upside down


----------



## flag182

ill give the gy above me a negative 64 1/2.


----------



## Cod2player

@TempestxPR 7/10. Can I ask why you removed the bottom HDD cage and used the top one when it seems to cram the cables into a small area? In my Tempest I did the opposite with the cage on the bottom holding my HDD's and ran the cables through the front part so you can't see them. I'll try get a photo if you want?


----------



## Danker16

To this BABY!


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cod2player*


@TempestxPR 7/10. Can I ask why you removed the bottom HDD cage and used the top one when it seems to cram the cables into a small area? In my Tempest I did the opposite with the cage on the bottom holding my HDD's and ran the cables through the front part so you can't see them. I'll try get a photo if you want?


i really dont know why i removed the bottom cage i think because i was not using it since i was using IDE burner and HDD now i want to remove the upper cage and put it down but i cant take the upper cage and put it down plz help

sorry for bad english


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Can I hold this post against you?









You sure can, I'm ordering it right now !


----------



## manolith

alright here is my latest.


----------



## freakb18c1

rawr


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
alright here is my latest.

8/10. You could make a hole closer to the 24-pin connector so the wires don't have to go that far to get to the connector.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 








rawr

Perfecto, 10/10.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 








rawr


----------



## DraganUS

Some good rigs here.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Some good rigs here.


8/10. Front panel connectors kill it.


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*










rawr


The 800D is so ridiculously easy to make good cable management in. There's holes for it everywhere.


----------



## Takkei

New case.


































Rate please!


----------



## nolonger

8/10. IDE cable should be removed and wires in the HDD bay hid better.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyberbot* 
The 800D is so ridiculously easy to make good cable management in. There's holes for it everywhere.

then there are no excuses for poor management


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


8/10. IDE cable should be removed and wires in the HDD bay hid better.


Yeah i really need to get rid of that CD drive.


----------



## headcase9

Takkei I'd say 9/10. I agree with nolonger on what you need to improve, but the overall effect is still really nice.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*










rawr


LOL, are u using wireless power or what? where the cables at?























LOL

10/10


----------



## Takkei

I cable managed my friend's CM 690. What do you guys think?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riflepwnage* 

few of my builds from the past few months
[B]
rate away[/B]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
1. 9.5/10
2. 9/10
3. 8.5/10

All of them are very clean!

Quote:
[TABLE][TR][TD]
Originally Posted by [B]Hawk-nVidia[/B] [URL=showthread.php?s=edfa2901aee51764544b403423630948&p=7990291#post7990291][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
i will be spraying the interior: 2 coats of primer - 3 coats of matt black and
2 coats of clear gloss, also will be replacing that tacky mATX with a UD3P along with getting a HX850 PSU

A bit more management with the cables and this could easily be a 9. At the moment I think this is a 7.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slinkey123* 
Here's mine









9/10









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danker16* 
To this BABY!

Wow I'm impressed 9.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 








rawr

10/10 super clean. No complaints!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Some good rigs here.

8/10...pretty darn clean. If the cables weren't going across to the front panel I would have given this a 9.8.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
I cable managed my friend's CM 690. What do you guys think?

Takkei, good job! 8.5/10


----------



## TerryP

Cable sleeved in murder mod sleev. Inside custome powder coated black.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TerryP*


Cable sleeved in murder mod sleev. Inside custome powder coated black.


TerryP, very clean looking through the Window. Do you have a side shot with the panel off?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Hey guys, I just got my dremel for christmas and I was hoping I could get some tips for cutting out cable management holes behind the mobo in my HAF 932. Could some do a quick sketch up of where the best places to cut holes on the tray would be?


----------



## splicer

This is my first build, I think I could have done a better job with the cluster of cables from the powersupply. What do you guys think?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splicer* 
This is my first build, I think I could have done a better job with the cluster of cables from the powersupply. What do you guys think?

Splicer, for your first build I think you've done well







7/10

A few zip-ties could easily clean up those power cables. Give it a shot and keep us updated!


----------



## Ophius

alright so I did a bit of cable management (Well needed in my cluster---- of wires that clogged my case recently) and came up with this







though I hooked the heatsink fan to the wrong pins and it didnt turn on... computer turned on and heated to 95C before it hit my safety shut off temp... (THANK GOD!). fixed now though. just noticed... im missing my crossfire cable hehe


----------



## manolith

nolonger said:


> 8/10. You could make a hole closer to the 24-pin connector so the wires don't have to go that far to get to the connector.
> 
> i will when i get my water cooling setup ready... this hole is going to be for the water hoses and then ill work something better for the 24pin connector.


----------



## NoDo

let me know what you guys think of this. Not yet completely done with the sleeving. Still need to sleeve a few more cables....

I did the best I could with all the connections for the 2 5 fan fan controllers....


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoDo*


let me know what you guys think of this. Not yet completely done with the sleeving. Still need to sleeve a few more cables....

I did the best I could with all the connections for the 2 5 fan fan controllers....




















10/10, I have no suggestions to improve it!


----------



## oliverw92

9.5/10, you could tighten up the cables a little, but great sleeving job!


----------



## Takkei

Changed a few things. Does it look better now? haha,


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Changed a few things. Does it look better now? haha,










pretty good for no cuts. i give it an 8.75/10


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


10/10, I have no suggestions to improve it!


He could always.... how do i say this.. Remove the cables??>?...


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


pretty good for no cuts. i give it an 8.75/10










Thanks man, and yes I plan on modding it pretty soon.


----------



## jcf1

So. My cables. Tell me what you think!

This is my first and only build. Same one as sig build.










Please note, it is somewhat hard to see from the picture but all the wires do run through the back of the case.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcf1*


So. My cables. Tell me what you think!

This is my first and only build. Same one as sig build.

...

Please note, it is somewhat hard to see from the picture but all the wires do run through the back of the case.


take a pic with light on so we can actually see.


----------



## jcf1

Okay as per request I have uploaded and attached a larger image with better lighting


----------



## kevingreenbmx

7.5/10

you have quite a bit of clutter and crossing cables.


----------



## asuindasun

OK changed a few things on mine. Time for round 2 =P










Blacked out my case (its a 900 not a 902







) reverse modded the hdd and cut a couple holes for the ide cable.

Here are the hidden hdd cables


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoDo* 
let me know what you guys think of this. Not yet completely done with the sleeving. Still need to sleeve a few more cables....

I did the best I could with all the connections for the 2 5 fan fan controllers....

Very clean, 9.8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Changed a few things. Does it look better now? haha,

Wow that looks a lot better 9/10


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asuindasun* 
OK changed a few things on mine. Time for round 2 =P

Blacked out my case (its a 900 not a 902







) reverse modded the hdd and cut a couple holes for the ide cable.


Are u able to run that 8 pin cpu power behind the mobo tray?


----------



## Monkey92

Back again with new fans (+ fan controller) and a new motherboard.


----------



## BlankThis

10/10

So clean









Nice work!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Back again with new fans (+ fan controller) and a new motherboard.

This is definitely a 10/10!!!


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Are u able to run that 8 pin cpu power behind the mobo tray?


No







I've tried everything i can think of for that cable and this is the best i keep coming up with. Just need to fix that and get some extenders for my reset/power to feel finished with the case. Suggestions?

Edit: Tried again. Much better this time for some reason


----------



## lilraver018

to Monkey92 10/10 like the above states

Please rate mine










sorry for the horrible quality, i don't happen to have a camera available at the moment


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilraver018*


Please rate mine


Pretty darn clean if you ask me! 9.8/10


----------



## jacobroufa

dont make too much fun of me. this is an ebay case and took ~30 min to put together and some semblance of cable mgmt. unfortunately theres not a heckuvalot more i can do to pretty it up. unless you guys have some suggestions. im working with donated/loaned parts so doin the best i can.


----------



## riki1980

First go at sleeving.



















Please rate.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobroufa*


dont make too much fun of me. this is an ebay case and took ~30 min to put together and some semblance of cable mgmt. unfortunately theres not a heckuvalot more i can do to pretty it up. unless you guys have some suggestions. im working with donated/loaned parts so doin the best i can.


Jacobroufa, you could try to sleeve a few more of the cables. Zip ties would also help with some of the jumbled cables. So far it's good though. 7/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riki1980*


First go at sleeving.

Please rate.



Great job! 9.8/10


----------



## kcdakrt

My first semi-modded pc...


----------



## Kamikaze127

9/10 Not much more you can do besides sleeve.

Put my friends PC together on Saturday. The Thermaltake V9 has no room behind the motherboard tray unfortunately. But it still turned out good I think.


----------



## Paradox me

Tied down a few things I missed last time.




























I couldn't imagine cable management in the Panzerbox with multiple HDDs or GPUs, but I don't plan on going that route so it works out really well, probably the best case I've owned.


----------



## oliverw92

8/10, great job for the panzerbox!


----------



## scottath

Kamikaze127 - that has plenty of exposed cables - but the system over all looks GREAT - the cables kinda frame the mobo......

8/10


----------



## Bizong

anything i can improve on?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcdakrt*


My first semi-modded pc...


Kcdakrt, good job! 9/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


9/10 Not much more you can do besides sleeve.

Put my friends PC together on Saturday. The Thermaltake V9 has no room behind the motherboard tray unfortunately. But it still turned out good I think.


That looks really good for not having much room to hide the power cables







8.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


Tied down a few things I missed last time.

I couldn't imagine cable management in the Panzerbox with multiple HDDs or GPUs, but I don't plan on going that route so it works out really well, probably the best case I've owned.


Looks good. 8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bizong*


anything i can improve on?


You could maybe clean up the jumbled cables on the bottom with zip ties. That would look pretty clean. At the moment it still looks pretty clean inside. 8/10


----------



## Jo3f1sh

I need to pick up some longer/black SATA cables. Plus, i'd like to shrink wrap the power connector all the way as well as the PCI-E's so it's all black...and loom the front panel connectors.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jo3f1sh*


I need to pick up some longer/black SATA cables. Plus, i'd like to shrink wrap the power connector all the way as well as the PCI-E's so it's all black...and loom the front panel connectors.


Jo3f1sh, wow this looks really good. Nice and tidy! 9/10


----------



## criminal

Jo3f1sh = 9/10


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bizong*


anything i can improve on?










great job.. 8.5 of 10

Yes.. You can zip tie some of that mess at the bottom other than that it's a very nice build. Also drill a hole or make a cut out with a dremmel for the Sata and power jacks going to your Disc Player.


----------



## headcase9

nice and clean Jo3f1sh, and nice avatar


----------



## Wizdumb

Nice one Jo3f1sh 9/10. Here is mine

































I wish I had the tools/skills to cut holes on the right side to hide the cables better. I was aiming for airflow. Going to add two intake fans in the front when I can get my money right.


----------



## amantonas

I guess I'll give this a go...

I know it's not the best, but I've sorta hit dead ends with fan cords that aren't long enough to run behind my motherboard tray.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amantonas*


I guess I'll give this a go...

I know it's not the best, but I've sorta hit dead ends with fan cords that aren't long enough to run behind my motherboard tray.


8/10,here is mine:


----------



## amantonas

10/10
Nice! That's really neat, considering how much stuff you have in there.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


8/10,here is mine:










8/10

just for the IDE cable


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wizdumb*


I wish I had the tools/skills to cut holes on the right side to hide the cables better. I was aiming for airflow. Going to add two intake fans in the front when I can get my money right.


For not having done any mods to the case it looks pretty good. 7.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amantonas*


I guess I'll give this a go...

I know it's not the best, but I've sorta hit dead ends with fan cords that aren't long enough to run behind my motherboard tray.


Try cleaning up some of the cables on the bottom. Zip ties would help you out in that area. 8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


here is mine


Very nice and clean! 9/10


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ok i worked on my case some befor i get my hd 5870 in so its little cleaner posting my befor and after photo not alot better but about as good as its gonna get right now.

Befor



After


----------



## Jon1166

Here is my effort...


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jon1166*


Here is my effort...




















2.1/10 so much stuff!! JK LOL







9.5/10 and what's with the dual ram cooling?


----------



## Jon1166

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


2.1/10 so much stuff!! JK LOL







9.5/10 and what's with the dual ram cooling?


It's not dual ram cooling the attachment you see is a rear cpu cooler at the time of the photo I didn't have a fan on it


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jon1166*


It's not dual ram cooling the attachment you see is a rear cpu cooler at the time of the photo I didn't have a fan on it











AH ok!


----------



## willhub

That's how my case is currently, being in the exact same state since summer 08. I'm not the best cable tidy, was a right bugger to get like that.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


ok i worked on my case some before i get my hd 5870 in so its little cleaner posting my befor and after photo not a lot better but about as good as its gonna get right now.


Great job







8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jon1166*


Here is my effort...


Super clean! 9.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willhub*


That's how my case is currently, being in the exact same state since summer 08. I'm not the best cable tidy, was a right bugger to get like that.


A couple of zip ties on some of those loose wires and it would look even cleaner! 8/10


----------



## RideZiLightning

My 300










Excuse the cell pic yo


----------



## Bal3Wolf

9.0/10 pretty dang good. no top or back fan is helping you with less wires but probly not helping with the cooling.


----------



## Dilyn

Did some more cable management. Got a new CD drive, RAM, and video card.








CD drive is SATA, so that god awful IDE cable is finally gone. The video card luckily only requires 1 six pin, so I didn't have to move any of my other PCIe connectors that I have hiding behind the hard drive bay.

Once I get my DK, I'll have to figure out what to do with those fan cables :\\


----------



## RideZiLightning

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


9.0/10 pretty dang good. no top or back fan is helping you with less wires but probly not helping with the cooling.












Fans









They are too loud for me so I just took 'em out

If I ever got above 40c, I'd probably care more lol


----------



## headcase9

Dilyn, 9/10, really nice job there.

RideZi, just amazing! 10/10 easy.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning* 









Fans









They are too loud for me so I just took 'em out

If I ever got above 40c, I'd probably care more lol

10/10, perfection.


----------



## neDav

RideZiLightning, definitely a 10/10 considering you have an IDE disc drive, and you hardly notice the cable. Good job..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


My 300

Excuse the cell pic yo


Very clean and tidy! 9.5/10


----------



## Bal3Wolf

RideZiLightning stays that cool thats great a 10/10 for sure. I didn't even notice you had a ide drive great job.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Could be way better, i know. I estimate me being at like a 7. you guys?


----------



## headcase9

use like 20 zipties on that and then repost


----------



## Jo3f1sh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning* 









Looks great. The black interior really helps hide the cables.

Nice VC, too.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Could be way better, i know. I estimate me being at like a 7. you guys?


Sorry but that guesstimate is way too high! 6 at a max, get the zip ties out and it can easily be a 7, maybe an 8!


----------



## Positive

Here's mine..
There's a lot of Fan cable to hide up in the case, but aint got the tools to do it yet =)


----------



## pez

Brand new case


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Brand new case










Looking good Pez! 8/10


----------



## Thedark1337

Pez= 9/10

Positive=8/10, fix fan cables and clean that dust off


----------



## Positive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Pez= 9/10

Positive=8/10, fix fan cables and clean that dust off









Dust.. what dust =P

As for the fan cables. im still tryin to see how can i do this


----------



## Jo3f1sh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Brand new case










Digging the wire loom. Gotta pick some of that stuff up.

9/10


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jo3f1sh*


Digging the wire loom. Gotta pick some of that stuff up.

9/10


Yeah, my Dad gave me about a 6 foot pack of it. Less than 5 bucks I believe.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Positive*




























heres your dust







its all the gray stuff


----------



## Pipesafa

Here is mine again after some little Mods:


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Could be way better, i know. I estimate me being at like a 7. you guys?




















err def not a 7, mabe a 5/10


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pipesafa*


Here is mine again after some little Mods:


Looking clean! 8/10


----------



## slade13




----------



## thlnk3r

slade13, super clean! 9/10


----------



## Dilyn

Alright so I got the DK installed








Had to move my 8 pin for the CPU up and around the PSU because it wouldn't fit between the PSU and the DK








Think I hid it quite well though!

Then I'll have to figure out what to do with my push-pull setup once I get my new Noctua fan... Gaaah.
I'll also be putting a shroud on here, so that'll look cool methinks


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slade13*


 


What exactly is that on the right side of the image? LMAO!


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


What exactly is that on the right side of the image? LMAO!


OH the dumb quiz? It's just a ad. OHHHHH YOU MEAN THAT oh um *runs*


----------



## benko

Rate mine, and suggest improvements


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


Rate mine, and suggest improvements










I think it looks pretty good as is. The sata cable up top is kind of distracting but other then that I think you did a good job. 8.5/10


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


Rate mine, and suggest improvements










8.5/10 Looks pretty clean

Now time for dremel and paint and you'll be all set. Cut out some holes for the 24pin power and paint the mobo tray black and you will be looking amazing


----------



## Axxess+

Geez, I'm really looking forward to tomorrow ! I'm going to receive my HX650 !
YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I'll do my cable management, and then O/C my CPU some more, since I now trust my power supply enough to do so ! =D
I also ordered some fan grills for my front and top, to spice up my fans a bit since I took off the mesh of my 690.
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...re=Mod%2FSmart


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Geez, I'm really looking forward to tomorrow ! I'm going to receive my HX650 !
YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I'll do my cable management, and then O/C my CPU some more, since I now trust my power supply enough to do so ! =D
I also ordered some fan grills for my front and top, to spice up my fans a bit since I took off the mesh of my 690.
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...re=Mod%2FSmart

Those are some expensive fan grills, lol!


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Those are some expensive fan grills, lol!


Pricematched them to 2.88 each


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benko* 
Rate mine, and suggest improvements



























Hmmm, my suggestion is tuck that yellow SATA cable at the top with the power for the DVD or CD Drive and have it come out where the other SATAs do. Then rap it in loom or something.







My opinion









Oh...and 9/10 from me. I see that you did basically all you could with that case with the exception of maybe the top SATA cable, so it's well deserved







.


----------



## mfb412

might not be for looks, but airflow is flawless because all wires are at the back of the case.
damn you small case and non-modular psu!


----------



## BTK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
might not be for looks, but airflow is flawless because all wires are at the back of the case.
damn you small case and non-modular psu!









id say 7/10

heres mine










and some just fancy ones lol


----------



## Dark-Asylum




----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


<snip>


I'd go with 8.5ish out of 10!

My current cable management is a little messy since I added a 5.25" 3 bay HDD caddy, this is what I had before:









And here's a shot where you can see what the caddy has done to the cables:









Honestly, I think my cable management is pretty good for the amount of hardware I've got crammed inside this CM 690 at the moment...


----------



## STDSkillz

Especially with that pesky IDE cable! 9.5/10, very nicely done.


----------



## STDSkillz

Also, nice job with the black mobo-tray. Looks great.


----------



## allenkane

Would've been easier to route front panel cables if I left the HDD cage in :< but I only have 1 HDD so having that huge 200mm cooling it alone would be dumb



























Wire mess in the back!


----------



## Pings

Nice Job allenkane I give you a 9/10.

In my new case it's not fair. In the PIC my PWR,RS,HD LED cables are not plugged in. I just didn't have the motherboard manual at the time of the PICs that were taken.









Here you can see them plugged in in this PIC:









See more PICs in my sig link.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
Nice Job allenkane I give you a 9/10.

In my new case it's not fair. In the PIC my PWR,RS,HD LED cables are not plugged in. I just didn't have the motherboard manual at the time of the PICs that were taken.









Here you can see them plugged in in this PIC:









See more PICs in my sig link.

10/10, wish I could afford that case, every single person with one of those has gotten a 10/10 from me in Cable Management.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


might not be for looks, but airflow is flawless because all wires are at the back of the case.
damn you small case and non-modular psu!


Wow that cooler looks pretty beefy with those fans







7/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


heres mine


7.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


Pic


Pretty clean! 8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


My current cable management is a little messy since I added a 5.25" 3 bay HDD caddy, this is what I had before:


It's still nice inside! 8.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Would've been easier to route front panel cables if I left the HDD cage in :< but I only have 1 HDD so having that huge 200mm cooling it alone would be dumb


Great job. 8.8/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


In my new case it's not fair. In the PIC my PWR,RS,HD LED cables are not plugged in. I just didn't have the motherboard manual at the time of the PICs that were taken.


Super clean! Man you really can't go wrong with that case. 10/10


----------



## benko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


Rate mine, and suggest improvements



















Here are my plans, I panted red what I think to cut:









And of course I will move SATA cable









Plan is good?


----------



## xDuBz




----------



## svtfmook




----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


Here are my plans, I panted red what I think to cut:









And of course I will move SATA cable









Plan is good?


Sounds like a future 10/10!


----------



## Cheesezilla

Bare with me here people as i try to figure out how to insert an image


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheesezilla*


Bare with me here people as i try to figure out how to insert an image










That is clean... 9/10


----------



## slash129

Had just cut some holes two days ago and took forever to put back together because reversing the hdds were a pain in the *** lol. Also getting this powder coated in about a week or two to black so it will be cool


















I don't have any extensions for the front panel so I had to do that









Btw how is that compared to this?










That was my old cable management when I had no holes cut.


----------



## headcase9

significantly better, nice job! should look sick when it's been painted.


----------



## thlnk3r

Slash129, new setup looks even better


----------



## yann3804

I just tried to clean it up a little, but it seems like it didn't work very well...


----------



## JustinDD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
I just tried to clean it up a little, but it seems like it didn't work very well...


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I just tried to clean it up a little, but it seems like it didn't work very well...











WOAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slash129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I just tried to clean it up a little, but it seems like it didn't work very well...











I suggest you hide those cables that are showing in the middle next to your motherboard by tucking them under the mb and I like that custom paintjob







Looks nice 8/10


----------



## oliverw92

We can't rate it until the CPU is put back in!


----------



## harrison

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
I just tried to clean it up a little, but it seems like it didn't work very well...










10/10 thats HOT


----------



## USFORCES

Looks like the video card isn't seated correctly.


----------



## yann3804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
We can't rate it until the CPU is put back in!

*From a different point of view*









*Did I hear that the CPU was hidden?*









It is not!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrison* 
10/10 thats HOT
















You're right, hopefully! =D


----------



## oliverw92

It actually makes me feel ill looking at it


----------



## yann3804

Offtopic :

@Oliverw92

I LOVE your watercooled ITX build! Soo cute! +Rep'd for that.


----------



## oliverw92

Hey thanks









Doesn't change the fact there is no CPU in that socket


----------



## Cpyder

Looks good to me. You probably needed a better cooler to begin with. Water cooling might work good in your case if you plan on using computers that are routinely engulfed in flames.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Still got to tidy it up a bit more and figure out a better way to cool the GPU's than having that an stuck there :l


----------



## TFL Replica

9.5/10. Love the red and black sleeving.


----------



## nathris

I'd really like to do something about that velcro strap holding up my video card, but I can't think of anything.


----------



## mfb412

Your bottom fan is doin it wrong


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Your bottom fan is doin it wrong



So is the Noctua on my H50, but every time I tip my case over the liquid in my H50 gets moved around, and because of the air bubbles in the loop the pump gets louder and you can hear the liquid moving around for a good 4 hours.

Besides the fan is making quick work of the hot air trapped under my 4870. Its literally room temperature.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Still got to tidy it up a bit more and figure out a better way to cool the GPU's than having that an stuck there :l


Excellent job. Very clean! 9.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Pic


This one is also really clean. Gotta love the CM690







9/10


----------



## rams1234




----------



## KillingFields

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I just tried to clean it up a little, but it seems like it didn't work very well...











where in the :swearing: did you get all those unreleased parts from!!?? thats sick! Case looks like it's in a time warp


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rams1234*






























love the colour coordination 8/10


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rams1234*






























8.5/10

I normally hate blue, but man does that look nice in your case. Well done


----------



## Axxess+

Well, tonight, people. I'm doing my cable management, and should come to you with ictures of the before mess, and the after sleek look.


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Well, tonight, people. I'm doing my cable management, and should come to you with ictures of the before mess, and the after sleek look.


Looking forward to it


----------



## sexybastard

heres a pic of my updated rig

went back to an aircooler after i killed my h50.


----------



## Gunfire

Beautiful A05 sexybastard.


----------



## Axxess+

Before:









After!:
















































I told you guys I was going to do a hell of a job !


----------



## Ben the OCer

Your pictures are kind of dark, Axxess+. It looks much better but still needs work. Some of the small stray cables could be cleaned up with zip or twisty ties. You could also paint the inside black. I'd give it a 6.5 out of 10 (though like I said it's hard to see all the detail). Nice CPU choice, by the way.









Here's my first effort at cable management. With before and after pictures. Keep in mind that I also added a fan controller from the before to the after. I know I need another black SATA cable.

Before:








After:









Before:








After:


----------



## gotspeed

older pic:









every thing in the case is plugged in. top audio esata and usb. the only thing i need to still do is make an all black wire for the transformer for the cold cathode lights. theres a fan controller on the back thats plugged in to the fan on the heat sink, all the fans are plugged in to the motherboard expect for 2 of them.


----------



## Dilyn

EDIT
This is for Ben the OCer









Now if we were comparing before and after shots I'd definitely give you a 10/10









Lots of painters tape mate. Hahaha.

You'll get a 9/10 from me on this just because it looks like you did the best you could, I know I couldn't make it look too much better than that. Still looks a bit jumbled in some spots (lookin' at YOU, yellow SATA CABLE







) but other than that it's a pretty stellar job mate. Looks so much better


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rams1234* 
Pic

Excellent job! 9/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
heres a pic of my updated rig

went back to an aircooler after i killed my h50.

This is very nice. How did you kill your H50? 9.5/10


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Hey, heres my first attempt at cable management ='[
It was really hard especialyl since i still have ide







and spent so much time closing the case that i havent fixed up the hard drive area yet. It's tough with a non modular psu and i had to sit on the other side of the case to close it properly =[

So here goes - will have another crack at it once my cousins are gone >.>"

added: THOSE ARENT MY SLIPEPRS LOL


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
Hey, heres my first attempt at cable management ='[
It was really hard especialyl since i still have ide







and spent so much time closing the case that i havent fixed up the hard drive area yet. It's tough with a non modular psu and i had to sit on the other side of the case to close it properly =[

So here goes - will have another crack at it once my cousins are gone >.>"

Looks good so far. The power cables for the drives could use a few zip ties/velcro for better management. Other than that I think you've done well with the PSU cables









8/10


----------



## Axxess+

thlnk3r, you haven't reviewed mine ? ;_;


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Yo *Ben The OCer*.... Nice job on the Azza solano. I will have mine done by Monday and will post some pics here. Waiting on a shipment of sata cable and 24 pin extension.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
This is very nice. How did you kill your H50? 9.5/10

thanks

i killed it by modding a 240mm rad into the loop. link in my sig to that thread if you wanna check it out.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


thlnk3r, you haven't reviewed mine ? ;_;


Axxess+, my apologizes









I noticed you had a CM690 case! I have the same case as well hehe. There are few things you might want try..for example, try hiding the 24-pin power connector more behind the motherboard tray. There is a lot of room behind the motherboard tray to hide cables so use as much space as possible. Check out the link in my sig. That shows my older S939 build in a CM690. Try running the power/reset wires along the drive cage with zip ties.

There is a lot of useful areas in this case to hide cables. As of right now I am saying 7.5/10

Hope that helps buddy. Keep us updated


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Looks good so far. The power cables for the drives could use a few zip ties/velcro for better management. Other than that I think you've done well with the PSU cables









8/10


thanks ^^ im gonna post another one when i fully upgrade to sata so i can tie all the sata cables together


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Axxess+, my apologizes









I noticed you had a CM690 case! I have the same case as well hehe. There are few things you might want try..for example, try hiding the 24-pin power connector more behind the motherboard tray. There is a lot of room behind the motherboard tray to hide cables so use as much space as possible. Check out the link in my sig. That shows my older S939 build in a CM690. Try running the power/reset wires along the drive cage with zip ties.

There is a lot of useful areas in this case to hide cables. As of right now I am saying 7.5/10

Hope that helps buddy. Keep us updated


Thanks, bro, I'll check that out and will report back in


----------



## syzaR

Loving all the cable mangement thats in here


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Thanks, bro, I'll check that out and will report back in









No problem. Look forward to seeing updates


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
No problem. Look forward to seeing updates









I look forward to posting mine here Monday Evening and you reviewing it!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
I look forward to posting mine here Monday Evening and you reviewing it!

I'm pretty easy going when it comes to rating. There are a few users here who are tough to impress


----------



## ghettogeddy

added a couple of hard drivers and a new psu but the new pci-e cord is a bit short
new

old


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
added a couple of hard drivers and a new psu but the new pci-e cord is a bit short
new

Ghettogeddy, man great job. This is very clean! 9/10


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Ghettogeddy, man great job. This is very clean! 9/10

ya not a bad used case but im def ready for a larger one lol and a xfx 5770


----------



## gotspeed

no loving for my case?


----------



## Jo3f1sh

Loomed a few things...


----------



## xEzekialx

Man How can you guys get your cases so neat, It took me three hours to get my how it is.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xEzekialx* 
Man How can you guys get your cases so neat, It took me three hours to get my how it is.

it takes time and alot of thinking on were what is gona go were modular psus help alot

here are some of my old cases and setups
before i knew of wire tucking

then i figured a few things out
but the case just stopped me

then i got a new case
was hard to really tuck wire out of site but you can see that they were pretty flat against the back


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
EDIT
This is for Ben the OCer









Now if we were comparing before and after shots I'd definitely give you a 10/10









Lots of painters tape mate. Hahaha.

You'll get a 9/10 from me on this just because it looks like you did the best you could, I know I couldn't make it look too much better than that. Still looks a bit jumbled in some spots (lookin' at YOU, yellow SATA CABLE







) but other than that it's a pretty stellar job mate. Looks so much better









Thanks, you are very right though. I'll have to buy another black SATA cable sometime and try to it clean up a little more. Yep, I don't have many zip ties so I went with painters tape.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
Yo *Ben The OCer*.... Nice job on the Azza solano. I will have mine done by Monday and will post some pics here. Waiting on a shipment of sata cable and 24 pin extension.

Alright, a fellow AZZA Solano 1000 owner.







Thank you for your compliments. I look forward to your pictures. It's definitely a great case.


----------



## KillingFields

Just updated a couple minor things.

EDIT: Don't worry I did fixed the dangling that rear 120 has


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillingFields* 
Just updated a couple minor things.

EDIT: Don't worry I did fixed the dangling that rear 120 has









10/10. I have no suggestions.


----------



## KillingFields

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
10/10. I have no suggestions.

thanks


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
10/10. I have no suggestions.

You might want to switch your cooler for it to face the bac kor the top of your rig, as right now it's disrupting the airflow of your. It's currently throwing the hot air right in front of your case.


----------



## KillingFields

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
You might want to switch your cooler for it to face the bac kor the top of your rig, as right now it's disrupting the airflow of your. It's currently throwing the hot air right in front of your case.









On the side view its hard to see the blades but in the other you can see it's facing the back, that is if your talking about me


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillingFields* 







On the side view its hard to see the blades but in the other you can see it's facing the back, that is if your talking about me

























I don't think you understood what I meant to say, and seeing the way I typed it up, I understand that.
The fan of your Zalman should be facing the back of your case, to exhaust the hot air.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I don't think you understood what I meant to say, and seeing the way I typed it up, I understand that.
The fan of your Zalman should be facing the back of your case, to exhaust the hot air.

That Zalman is indeed installed correctly in his pic.


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## Tator Tot

9.5/10


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
















older pic:









every thing in the case is plugged in. top audio esata and usb. the only thing i need to still do is make an all black wire for the transformer for the cold cathode lights. theres a fan controller on the back thats plugged in to the fan on the heat sink, all the fans are plugged in to the motherboard expect for 2 of them.

not one comment?


----------



## Shane1244

5/10?


----------



## Dilyn

Shane1244:
What cables...

10/10

Gotspeed:
...Fix up the bottom there and fit that cathode to your side panel or something mate.

5/10


----------



## KillingFields

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











10/10 fellow dragonlord









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I don't think you understood what I meant to say, and seeing the way I typed it up, I understand that.
The fan of your Zalman should be facing the back of your case, to exhaust the hot air.

here some paint for you ;P


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Shane1244:
What cables...

10/10

Gotspeed:
...Fix up the bottom there and fit that cathode to your side panel or something mate.

5/10

if its on the side panel i can't move it it hits on the hard drive rack and the back of the case it has to be like that i have tried


----------



## Dilyn

Try to put it along the drive bays on the side?


----------



## Shane1244

Thanks everyone!

there's a few things that are pissing me off still, I"ll make a final revision once I'm not soo lazy!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Try to put it along the drive bays on the side?

its longer then that and there isn't room between the drive cage and the side panel i don't think. it looks better in person then in the pics for where its at. lights up the bottom very well and can't be seen


----------



## Trogdor

Gotspeed- 6/10

Shane- 10/10









I want a modular PSU


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jo3f1sh* 
Loomed a few things...

Pretty clean. 8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillingFields* 
Just updated a couple minor things.

NICE! 9.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Pic

9/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
I want a modular PSU









Can the cables be zip tied and shoved being the motherboard tray? 7.5/10


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
its longer then that and there isn't room between the drive cage and the side panel i don't think. it looks better in person then in the pics for where its at. lights up the bottom very well and can't be seen

if you really need light there get rid of the cathode and put a led fan in place of the on under the hard drive it will be brighter anyways

clear case

with uv cc

with led fans


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
if you really need light there get rid of the cathode and put a led fan in place of the on under the hard drive it will be brighter anyways

clear case

with uv cc

with led fans


its not that i don't want light or want it i want nice even light









thats with stock hsf but thats how it looks now only with the TRUE on it. wire management wise its pretty clean if you ask me. not much you can do to hide the wires that plug in to something in the open.


----------



## videoman5

Looks really nice! 9.4/10


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
Pic

Nice looking acrylic case







8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
Pic

Looking good! 8/10


----------



## aFreak

@videoman5: 8.5/10

Here's mine. First SFF Build. not sure if it counts:
Top:








Side:


----------



## wonderlust

Had to add another drive to my server so re-did all the cables while I was there.

Before










After










whats hidden behind the drives


















The best I could do with the powersuppy area and still leave enough cable for the Hard drive power










Shame I don't have a spare braided Molex to sata lead.

Spec
Antec Atlas Case Akasa 400w PSU
MSI P35 Neo2-FR
Intel PDC E6300 @ 3.5Ghz
Zalman 9700 (iirc came free with my P45 board)
2Ghz Geil DDR2 800mhz
Saphire 512Mb 3650 DDR2
Pinnacle 3010ix
1 x Samsung F1 500Gb
3 x Samsung F3 1Tb
1 x Samsung TS-H653B flashed to SH-S202B


----------



## oliverw92

aFreak: a da box! They finally shipped them! How is it to use? Your cable management looks decent


----------



## UkuleleGod

In the Day time.










In the dark with the window closed.

@Wonderlust, awesome effort mate! 9/10


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 
In the Day time.

In the dark with the window closed.

@Wonderlust, awesome effort mate! 9/10

It looks cool, but it's probably not great for airflow. Still, I've seen worse. 7/10.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
Had to add another drive to my server so re-did all the cables while I was there.

The after results are great! 9/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod* 
Pic

Nice bright colors







7.5/10


----------



## Firefly

8/10 nice colors


----------



## Rizzle

not much but here it is


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

ok, here is my Azza Solano 1000 I just moved into. I added a Megashadow aswell. I was going to take a picture of the millions of cables behind the mobo, but it took 45 minutes to get the back panel on, so i really don't want to take it off. Tell me what you think. And yes, I know there is no fan on the Mega Shadow. I dont need it. I ran Orthos for 3 hours max load and the core temp reached 47c. I also played Dirt 2 for 3 hours and the max temp reached was 45c. This will really cut down on dust.


----------



## KillingFields

^ Nice job 9.5/10









Updated mine today, New 955 and cathodes, plus 1 of the cards out for RMA


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

^ 10/10 Great job


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 
not much but here it is

Rizzle, looking good. 7/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
ok, here is my Azza Solano 1000 I just moved into.

Very nice! 8.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillingFields* 
Updated mine today, New 955 and cathodes, plus 1 of the cards out for RMA

Wow that looks really clean. Do you have any side shots of the case?


----------



## KillingFields

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Rizzle, looking good. 7/10

Very nice! 8.5/10

Wow that looks really clean. Do you have any side shots of the case?


mooaaaaaaarrr!!!










































it still needs alot of work before I can get it looking as good as I did here


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillingFields*


mooaaaaaaarrr!!!
























Excellent job!!! 9.5/10


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


ok, here is my Azza Solano 1000 I just moved into. I added a Megashadow aswell. I was going to take a picture of the millions of cables behind the mobo, but it took 45 minutes to get the back panel on, so i really don't want to take it off. Tell me what you think. And yes, I know there is no fan on the Mega Shadow. I dont need it. I ran Orthos for 3 hours max load and the core temp reached 47c. I also played Dirt 2 for 3 hours and the max temp reached was 45c. This will really cut down on dust.


















Got it all done, sweet. It get's a 10 from me. You really did some magic on the 24-pin power connector because I can barely see it at all. Where did you route it? Really clean and excellent job! It must have been a pretty snug fit if it took you 45 minutes to put the back panel on.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


Got it all done, sweet. It get's a 10 from me. You really did some magic on the 24-pin power connector because I can barely see it at all. Where did you route it? Really clean and excellent job! It must have been a pretty snug fit if it took you 45 minutes to put the back panel on.


Thanks! Yeah man, i routed the 24 pin through a small hole on the tray thats made for the 4 pin on the mobo. The top of the megashadow is blocking it. I had to wait for a shipment for a 24 pin extension just to get it to reach. And yes, the backside of the computers is a nest of wires, and tape, lol. The 24pin was the biggest issue back there because its really fat. I will take some backside pictures tomorrow, and hopefully the back panel wont shoot off and cut me in-half.


----------



## deviot

heres my setup this is my first build


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deviot*


heres my setup this is my first build


Super clean 9/10


----------



## Therapy?

Oh! Oh! RATE MINE


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *therapy?* 
oh! Oh! Rate mine :d










0/10.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
ok, here is my Azza Solano 1000 I just moved into. I added a Megashadow aswell. I was going to take a picture of the millions of cables behind the mobo, but it took 45 minutes to get the back panel on, so i really don't want to take it off. Tell me what you think. And yes, I know there is no fan on the Mega Shadow. I dont need it. I ran Orthos for 3 hours max load and the core temp reached 47c. I also played Dirt 2 for 3 hours and the max temp reached was 45c. This will really cut down on dust.

wow... just wow. 9.8/10 from me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Oh! Oh! RATE MINE









wow? =_="


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deviot* 
heres my setup this is my first build

Try to take a picture with better lighting, hard to see all the cables. From what I can see it's an 8/10.


----------



## halifax1

This is it so far. Until I get new wrapping and then every colorful bit of any cable is going to be completely black and matching the rest of the case.

Still, I'm pleased with it for now.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
wow... just wow. 9.8/10 from me

Thanks man, took alot of time.


----------



## deviot

thats a very tidy A1200 halifax1 10/10

heres a pic of mine updated


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
This is it so far. Until I get new wrapping and then every colorful bit of any cable is going to be completely black and matching the rest of the case.

Still, I'm pleased with it for now.

Nicely done. Very clean...time well spent








9/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deviot* 
heres a pic of mine updated

Looks good! 8/10


----------



## chizzau

here's mine. What do you guys think?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chizzau* 
here's mine. What do you guys think?

For a Antec 900 that is super clean. Did you make the cuts on the motherboard tray? I've had this case and it was hard (stock wise) to perform any type of cable management.

8.8/10

Good job


----------



## chizzau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
For a Antec 900 that is super clean. Did you make the cuts on the motherboard tray? I've had this case and it was hard (stock wise) to perform any type of cable management.

8.8/10

Good job









I only made the cuts at the bottom for the power supply and the top next to the cpu for the 12v cable. The newer revision of the antec900 has the holes on the right side.


----------



## Sirrush

How's my cable management? This is the third time I've rearranged it, but the first computer I've had that wasn't pre-made


----------



## halifax1

Sirrush, 7/10.

Get rid of that IDE and try to get a different path for that yellow SATA cable and you'll be good


----------



## Sirrush

I can't afford to get rid of the IDE right now, and didn't notice how off the SATA cable was until after I took the picture. I think if I get around to it later I'll put in a blue SATA instead









EDIT: just looked at the tags on this thread, [email protected]

EDIT2: here we are, ugly yellow SATA gone, now I just need someone to pity me enough to throw me an 80gb SATA HDD so I can get rid of the IDE


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sirrush* 
How's my cable management? This is the third time I've rearranged it, but the first computer I've had that wasn't pre-made

Looks pretty darn clean to me. Granted the IDE cable is less attractive but hey it's still out of the way of airflow. I think we're all spoiled by SATA cables









8.5/10


----------



## lifes_good

My cable management is not the best :\\










Edit: picture taken before I had installed H50


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sirrush* 
I can't afford to get rid of the IDE right now, and didn't notice how off the SATA cable was until after I took the picture. I think if I get around to it later I'll put in a blue SATA instead









EDIT: just looked at the tags on this thread, [email protected]

EDIT2: here we are, ugly yellow SATA gone, now I just need someone to pity me enough to throw me an 80gb SATA HDD so I can get rid of the IDE









I give it a 8.5. The HAF makes your board look like it's Micro ATX, LOL. That i7 860 is begging for an aftermarket HSF. I LOLed inside about the pity comment given your system.







Why don't you have the OS on the WD drive anyway by partitioning it. It would probably me much faster than that ancient Seagate 80GB IDE drive.


----------



## Sirrush

Well the ancient IDE was just lying around, so i put it in in the hopes that having my OS on one HDD and everything else on the other it would increase my system speed... now I'm just too lazy to re-install windows. Besides, once I can afford some more upgrades it'll be easier to swap hard drives, atleast i think so lol

and yes, I've been sitting here wishing I had've known to buy a better heatsink when I started (curse me for getting over-excited and skimping on the research)


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifes_good* 
My cable management is not the best :\\

http://www.overclock.net/customprofi...ic113361_3.gif

Edit: picture taken before I had installed H50

route that CPU power cable under the GPU and it'll look much cleaner. (by under the gpu, i mean between the PCI-E bus and the PCI bracket, there is a gap there that the CPU power cable will fit under)


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifes_good* 
My cable management is not the best :\\










Edit: picture taken before I had installed H50

lol wheres the cable management


----------



## MRHANDS

Should be better than my last submission.
Note: Flipping the HDD around would require me to take out a fan, thus, disrupting my delicate balance of airflow.


----------



## thlnk3r

MRHANDS, looking good! 8.5/10


----------



## Pwnage of Death

That is very clean looking, Good job! 10/10 for the very first pic I saw


----------



## mfb412

8.5/10 looks nice with the room and components you have.
also, on a side note, why do all the 5770 makers put no heatsinks on the ram? if i put my hand near the fin array it's insanely hot even at 100% speed, i can't even imagine the memory modules... i actually helped a friend of mine with this by putting some zalman sinks on the memory


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillingFields* 
10/10 fellow dragonlord









here some paint for you ;P


















I don't know what to say. My cooler, which is the same as yours, exhausts from the top , which is the front for your setup. I r confused.
I also just did the test with a piece of paper, and my setup is fine.
Except if your cooler is somehow different than mine, you didn't placed it well.


----------



## Nburnes

Wish I had cable management holes/grommets







To scared to mod my case also.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
Wish I had cable management holes/grommets







To scared to mod my case also.

















turn your hdd around and just tuck the wires in one place and your good to go remember flat against the back if you can hide it


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I don't know what to say. My cooler, which is the same as yours, exhausts from the top , which is the front for your setup. I r confused.
I also just did the test with a piece of paper, and my setup is fine.
Except if your cooler is somehow different than mine, you didn't placed it well.

His cooler is faced the right way(blowing air through the fins towards the back exhaust fan). Your cooler in this *picture* is upside down, blowing air towards your GPU.


----------



## DanielF50

Excuse the shoddy phone photographs! I didnt want to set up my tripod and stuff on boxing day









Front side, could be neater, need to sleeve my wires soon, just need to make sure everything is running properly...










Back side, looking a lot better than it was before!









HDD Cables (took the back off the other day and one of the plastic bits that holds the wire in had snapped off, had to superglue it back on and loosen the wires!)









Shot of my V8 which I took ages ago, just forgot to upload

















Ratings please? ;D
Dan


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Excuse the shoddy phone photographs! I didnt want to set up my tripod and stuff on boxing day









Front side, could be neater, need to sleeve my wires soon, just need to make sure everything is running properly...

atings please? ;D
Dan

This is extremely clean. I like it a lot! 9.8/10


----------



## neDav

@DanielF50 10/10, really nice.


----------



## DanielF50

Thank you guys!









Dan


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Excuse the shoddy phone photographs! I didnt want to set up my tripod and stuff on boxing day









Front side, could be neater, need to sleeve my wires soon, just need to make sure everything is running properly...










Back side, looking a lot better than it was before!









HDD Cables (took the back off the other day and one of the plastic bits that holds the wire in had snapped off, had to superglue it back on and loosen the wires!)









Shot of my V8 which I took ages ago, just forgot to upload

















Ratings please? ;D
Dan


8.5/10
here is mine:


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

@danielF50 whoaaaaa dad 10/10


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
here is mine

Wow this is very nice too! 9/10


----------



## zaccaglin

Need to get some better images, and too clean up a little more, this is right after cutting holes in the case. It is a Cooler Master Case and PSU


----------



## thlnk3r

Zaccaglin, looks very organized! 8/10


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
@danielF50 whoaaaaa dad 10/10

Thank you very much









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
8.5/10

Thanks! 9/10 for your effort









Dan


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## nseaton1

KShirza1:

those look great! 10's all around. Here is mine (finally)

be gentle, those 3 cards are hard! Open for suggestions for help though!

edit: hmmm, now that I look at it, that's not a very good pic for cables. apologies.


----------



## ned157

here be my attempt at it, spent 2 hours on this this afternoon


----------



## Shane1244

5/10.


----------



## Dilyn

Still looks very cluttered where all those holes are. Can you try to clean it up more?

I'd say probably a 7/10. Just straighten out those side cables there and I will be pleased


----------



## kev_b

Old parts, new case.


----------



## nascasho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 




Oh mai gawd.

The way you used the Enermax cable ties is epic, the whole theme just fits ot matter what you look at.

Dude, A++ job!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Old parts, new case.

Does that three fan setup on the H5O do anything for you. I've never seen anybody do that before. Seems like the middle fan would fail faster due to all the resistance. That's a very nice cable management job by the way and get's a 10 from me.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Does that three fan setup on the H5O do anything for you. I've never seen anybody do that before. Seems like the middle fan would fail faster due to all the resistance. That's a very nice cable management job by the way and get's a 10 from me.

Only 2 fans, one is a shroud.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Only 2 fans, one is a shroud.

OK, that makes more sense. I'm guessing you do it for less resistance.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Only 2 fans, one is a shroud.

You cut a Noctua out to use as a fan shroud>?!>?!>!!?!?!

Very clean, 9.9999/10









What case is that? Looks like a Lancool as far as I can tell.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
OK, that makes more sense. I'm guessing you do it for less resistance.

I was hopeing for a cleaner air flow but because the heat sync was so close I couldn't use a bigger shroud plus I wanted it to match the looks of the fans, the fan only cost me $6, open box with missing parts from Micro Center.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
You cut a Noctua out to use as a fan shroud>?!>?!>!!?!?!

Very clean, 9.9999/10









What case is that? Looks like a Lancool as far as I can tell.

The case is the same as the lancool on the inside, the outside is not, this one is the LIAN LI PC-7FNW but they so have 2 optional tops for this case coming out soon, a single 140mm fan and a duel 140mm fan set up.


----------



## nascasho




----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 









Now post a straight on pic so we can see it. Angled to hide all the stuff by the drive bays is a waste of a post!


----------



## thlnk3r

Nascasho, VERY NICE looking! 9/10

KShirza1, I love both of them. 9/10

Nseaton1, looks clean.. 8/10

Kev_b, nicely done 9/10

Ned157, try moving some of the power cables back more behind the motherboard tray. There is plenty of more room. Pack them in tight if you can. 7.5/10

Good luck guys


----------



## Boss Mosely

First ever build,
first ever cable management,
only have a camera phone...

Be Nice haha...


----------



## rfjunkie

nascasho,

That looks sweet no matter what angle you look at it from. Nice! Very Nice!


----------



## Butmuncher




----------



## ghettogeddy

im gona go through mine tomorrow as well lol need to do the back side ill get some better pics then


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

@ naschacho: holy smok 9.5/10 coz you might be hidin somethin ;]
@ boss mosely: not bad for first time but we see a few too many cables =[ 7.5/10
@butmuncher: very nice! I advise you to take the picture again at a different angle with nicer lighting though =\\ 9/10


----------



## ashtyler

here's mine..

lights off









lights on


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 

















sex


----------



## -Quartz-

10/10 cool!


----------



## harrison

I dont know what to say







I think I fell in love. can I have sex with your pc










































:d rool:







I know


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


here's mine..


Very nice! Soooo clean 9.8/10


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*




















Millon Dollar PC is this way.







would be sweet if you got on.

OH and 10/10 on the cable management.


----------



## nascasho

ROFL, you guys are hilarious!


----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## jarble

@ghettogeddy you may want to size those up a bit

I would say 7.5/8 of 10


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


@ghettogeddy you may want to size those up a bit

I would say 7.5/8 of 10


click them


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*




















9.5 because there's that connector thing hanging out at the bottom


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


9.5 because there's that connector thing hanging out at the bottom


For his side panel window?


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


For his side panel window?


Most likely. It's a male connector.


----------



## xd_1771

I'll be rearranging cables tomorrow so when it's ready I'll post some pics








Compared to these other ones it's probably going to be terrible--but hey, it's at least cable-managed


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
Pic

Very nice and clean. 9/10


----------



## pcnuttie

IMPRESSIVE! why rate him 9.5? that's a connector for his side panel, probably cold cathode inverter. Give him a break jeez!


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
IMPRESSIVE! why rate him 9.5? that's a connector for his side panel, probably cold cathode inverter. Give him a break jeez!

for one for me the pics are to dark you don't know whats behind the shadow could be a bunch of wires


----------



## MIGhunter

The problem with this thread is that everyone is rated 9+ even if they don't follow the posting rules or their management stinks. Seriously, this is why I asked for a real side on view. Ppl post picks of their stuff at an angle where you can't see anything. Then ppl are like 9.5 that's awesome, like they are afraid to say something for fear of hurting someone's feelings...


----------



## FalloutBoy

MIGhunter, I'd rate your post a 3/10. It was extremely ugly... You can do better. (Very sarcastic)

Na honestly, I completelly agree. This thread should have fully exposed pics like a fat person in underwear standing in front of a mirror. No capturing the good sides or the best parts in some sexy lighting that hide the messy parts. Just like I said, fully exposed so if its neat you get high ratings and if not, you've got some weight to loose or whatevers fitting with this particullar metaphore. NO OFFENCE INTENDED!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
IMPRESSIVE! why rate him 9.5? that's a connector for his side panel, probably cold cathode inverter. Give him a break jeez!

ok i go lie and tell people what they want
lemme go change that now
no more telling the truth


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
ok i go lie and tell people what they want
lemme go change that now

lol 9.5 is harsh for a SLEEVED side panel connector. i say 10/10


----------



## gotspeed

i would be surprised if any one could do a better job. theres a few custom drilled holes for wires. the only thing i need to swap out is the blue sata cable and figure out something to make the 24 pin black.

nude:









sexy:


----------



## Xyro TR1

Mine. I can't fit all my crap in this case AND make it pretty. Gave it my best.

And no I'm not voiding my amazing warranty to sleeve my PSU differently.


----------



## gotspeed

^black sata cables with 90deg connectors will fix the hard drives.

about the cathode theres no where else to put it to get the light like i want it, when the side is on its so close to the side you can't see it.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


about the cathode theres no where else to put it to get the light like i want it, when the side is on its so close to the side you can't see it.


Stick it physically on the inside of the sidepanel, and make a breakaway cable in one of the corners.







That's what I'd do.


----------



## gotspeed

that won't work. before i put the window in i stuck it to the panel and its to tight and you can't slide it on or off. when there wasn't a window it worked because you could reach in the hole after the window was in but you can't move the side panel and you can't pop the window in and out. the light is where it needs to be, it took a week for me to figure out a good way of doing it that worked as good as every thing else.


----------



## thlnk3r

Xyro that looks SO CLEAN! 9.8/10


----------



## ghettogeddy

ive circled what really needs to be fixed 
and its not about mounting the light somewhere else but running the cord a dif way 
fun it straight back your inches form the psu anyways.

the cable cover for the psi-e cord is hideous and not needed run the cable straight to the back and run behind the hard drive cage 
the 120mm fan can me attached to a pci slot and will coll the vid card just as well 

you want to put that 120 to real usage slap it on the cpu hs and make it push pull


----------



## Xyro TR1

Gotspeed and Ghettogeddy:
http://xyrotr1.servegame.org:1234/gotspeed_casefix.jpg
I'm a little more anal. But there's what I'd fix, if not the entire cathode. Its crooked!


----------



## xd_1771

Eh, some before and after shots as promised








BEFORE:








Ugly








Of course it was the person who originally built this computer who arranged these cables initially; not bad I guess [better than a big mess] but seeing as cables could be brought behind the motherboard, I decided to rearrange.
AFTER:








Note: Eventually removed the cardboard duct, was in the way
BETTER SHOT:








As I said it wouldn't be the cleanest lol, but the only thing that pretty much blocks any airflow is the Spot Cools; I'm happy with my new arrangements.
This also prominently shows my new back-of-video-card-wind-tunnel which separates air going into my CPU cooler and cools the back of the video card and some of the northbridge








Behind shot:








The back is really disorganized however, though I've managed to fit that all behind the panel; I actually kind of liked the way I routed my 24-pin wire in an S pattern in order to fit. I woulda route my 8-pin back here as well but I was worried that it wouldn't reach and I would have to take my video card out in order to do that (hai, I've been working all day, I've done enough







)


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ First of all, oh my god I love the cardboard wind tunnels. Reminds me of my very first computer project, an old P4 2.4A on an X-series ASUS board, and a beastly FX5500. LOTS of duck tape and cardboard.









Secondly, those cables could still do with a lot of work. The fan cables, for example, should be run behind the board, not stretched through the air.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


^8/10. And that cathode is making me crazy.









Mine. I can't fit all my crap in this case AND make it pretty. Gave it my best.

And no I'm not voiding my amazing warranty to sleeve my PSU differently.








































WOW. That lighting is freaking awesome! and its very very neat and tidy! 9.5/10


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Gotspeed and Ghettogeddy:
http://xyrotr1.servegame.org:1234/gotspeed_casefix.jpg
I'm a little more anal. But there's what I'd fix, if not the entire cathode. Its crooked!


you guys do realize thats the case with the cover off ( the way no one sees it) and that the pci-e wires won't just bend and run along the edge of the video card there like 14 gauge wire. the only wire in the case that bugs me is the wire from the switch to the inverter, and the only reason both wires are not black and longer is because i haven't had the time to remove the case and the rest o f the crap to get that out and make them longer to run in to the drive bay on the back side. also when i do that i am going to sleeve the 8 pin cpu power cable. the drive bay clip thats hanging out a bit is because both of them have screws in them because the drives are set back a little more then normal to stealth the optical drives

old pic:


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


^ First of all, oh my god I love the cardboard wind tunnels. Reminds me of my very first computer project, an old P4 2.4A on an X-series ASUS board, and a beastly FX5500. LOTS of duck tape and cardboard.









Secondly, those cables could still do with a lot of work. The fan cables, for example, should be run behind the board, not stretched through the air.










Yeah I do have an extender cable or two that I coulda used instead of sticking that fan cable up there, but hey - if it does not block airflow, it's fine with me


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I don't have pics yet







Gotta wait until I get the 690 2 advanced before I can do what I want with my cables. I don't care much for cable management in temporary systems.

Cables in the new system will (with any luck) be 'sleeved' in chrome dipped copper tubing, to match the water cooling and give the case a unified, clean look.


----------



## silent_70




----------



## Xyro TR1

Looks real good, but need a view of the whole thing!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
^8/10. And that cathode is making me crazy.









Mine. I can't fit all my crap in this case AND make it pretty. Gave it my best.

And no I'm not voiding my amazing warranty to sleeve my PSU differently.









I like that lighting too! Just as a heads up, sleeving a Corsair PSU does not void the warranty. I confirmed this when my HX1000 died and I sent it to Corsair and got a brand new one with no problems.


----------



## oliverw92

Rate my cables?


----------



## allenkane

@ oliverw92 - 9/10 considering the purpose of the build

BTW, your name seems familiar. Have I seen you on IRC before?


----------



## oliverw92

I used to be on SwiftIRC?


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I used to be on SwiftIRC?


Yeah


----------



## oliverw92

Ahah what was your IRC nick?


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Ahah what was your IRC nick?


Mike12King/Mike`

I mostly lurked, but went on forums a little


----------



## moocowman

Rate my before and after









Before









After









I tried and tried to hide that IDE cable.. but it just wasn't happening


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


^8/10. And that cathode is making me crazy.

Mine. I can't fit all my crap in this case AND make it pretty. Gave it my best.

And no I'm not voiding my amazing warranty to sleeve my PSU differently.










Buy extensions if you dont want to void warranty







Thats What i did.


----------



## SpykeZ

My soon to be retired 939 socket system, which is hard to do cable management with the placement of things lol


----------



## dir_d

All i used were some zip ties and some scissors, i was lazy but i think it turned out ok.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 









My soon to be retired 939 socket system, which is hard to do cable management with the ****ty placement of things lol

why would you spend so much for a video card in a system with such a low end processor?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
why would you spend so much for a video card in a system with such a low end processor?

it was part 1 of the new build they were selling out so fast I bought it when they were priced at 260









I'm ordering the AM3 965 build tonight.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 









My soon to be retired 939 socket system, which is hard to do cable management with the ****ty placement of things lol

Looks pretty good, I give it a 7.5/10. The SATA cables could use some work, which would help your score.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 









All i used were some zip ties and some scissors, i was lazy but i think it turned out ok.

9/10. I think its the best you can do with that setup!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
why would you spend so much for a video card in a system with such a low end processor?

I bought a Crossfire 4850 setup for my 939 3500+ setup. It was fun! Also allowed me to upgrade without having to buy a new card. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 









All i used were some zip ties and some scissors, i was lazy but i think it turned out ok.

Put the hard drives closer together to hide the HDD power and SATA cables better. 7/10.


----------



## Lord Mirko

Build it like 2 month ago.









*FRONT*










*BACK*










*CLOSE FRONT*










Very powerfully, power efficient build.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Mirko*


Build it like 2 month ago.









*FRONT*










*BACK*










*CLOSE FRONT*










Very powerfully, power efficient build.










7/10. Route the Sata cable through the hole directly below the ports for a better look and make a hole to pass that 24-pin so it doesn't snake around.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Rate my cables?


Oliverw92, I think it looks great! 9/10

Moocowman, looking good. If the IDE cable was gone it would look even cleaner. Don't you just hate how big those things are?







8/10

SpykeZ, not bad. 7.5/10

Dir_d, very clean. 9/10

Lord Mirko, very nice. Looks clean and tidy. 8.5/10


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moocowman*


After









I tried and tried to hide that IDE cable.. but it just wasn't happening










Here's something you could do with the IDE cable (other than ditching it for a SATA Optical drive) http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ble-guide.html

That exhaust fan cable looks to be long enough to route under the motherboard. You could braid your on/off, reset, hdd cables together.

Good effort on the AFTER. 8/10


----------



## Lord Mirko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


7/10. Route the Sata cable through the hole directly below the ports for a better look and make a hole to pass that 24-pin so it doesn't snake around.


For the SATA I will do, and 24 - pin when I do my 6 month cleaning changing TIM and so on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Oliverw92, I think it looks great! 9/10

Moocowman, looking good. If the IDE cable was gone it would look even cleaner. Don't you just hate how big those things are?







8/10

SpykeZ, not bad. 7.5/10

Dir_d, very clean. 9/10

Lord Mirko, very nice. Looks clean and tidy. 8.5/10


Sometimes I come to a point where I just want to cut those cables.Should have bought a Modular PSU, but now I see is better to have more, also when I do my upgrade to another HD 5850 and a ssd(when there are 34nm) the cables are there.Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Looks pretty good, I give it a 7.5/10. The SATA cables could use some work, which would help your score.









9/10. I think its the best you can do with that setup!

I bought a Crossfire 4850 setup for my 939 3500+ setup. It was fun! Also allowed me to upgrade without having to buy a new card. Nothing wrong with that.


That was the best I could do with the SATA's lol. I had to remove 1 of the HD cages and then turn the other one so I could route the cables to the back. Theres not a lot of options for cable management on this case without me having to cut into.

As for the upgrade, I actually didn't see any performance gain going from my 8800GT super clock to my 5850, and this was after I OC'd my cpu. That's how bad the bottleneck is lol. The reason im running the 5850 instead is it runs hella cooler since the GT has a stupid single slot cooler that doesn't do squat, and runs about 15-20C hotter


----------



## Otherbuns

What I could do with in that case with that motherboard I'm afraid. Those SATA cables are really visible, but I couldn't hide them further since the routing hole was not aligned with the SATA slots, and so I had to route them upwards to the hole in that way so that I would not break the connectors or the slots.

I'm gonna remove the cathodes though, they look like crap, and the cables are impossible to route nicely in this case. Too short, to visible.

I didn't use a single cable tie while I re-routed the cables though, could have gone a bit better if I had ^^


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Otherbuns*











What I could do with in that case with that motherboard I'm afraid. Those SATA cables are really visible, but I couldn't hide them further since the routing hole was not aligned with the SATA slots, and so I had to route them upwards to the hole in that way so that I would not break the connectors or the slots.

I'm gonna remove the cathodes though, they look like crap, and the cables are impossible to route nicely in this case. Too short, to visible.

I didn't use a single cable tie while I re-routed the cables though, could have gone a bit better if I had ^^


6/10. The bottom is a mess.


----------



## hondajt

I could do better as soon as I get my cable tie mounts, and get my new HX650!
edited for more light:


----------



## nolonger

Where's your video card? 8/10, you just need to zip-tie those two Sata cables coming from the motherboard together so they look neater, clean up those cables on the bottom left of the motherboard and sleeve the case fans cables.


----------



## Otherbuns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


6/10. The bottom is a mess.


I know, and that's partly (not entirely) due to those crappy cathodes. If you look at the wires, it is mainly those that look messy. Plus that the molex for the cathodes is really short and needs the connector down in the bottom compartment, making a mess.

Can't wait until I finish my upgrades and get a HAF instead, much more suitable for this setup.


----------



## nolonger

That and the cables from the power supply. Try to zip-tie them tightly together, makes it look better.


----------



## Otherbuns

I know it will, but when I redid this routing (yesterday) I had no spare ties, so I did what I could without them. Heh, you should have seen it before that, total cable mayhem.

But I'll keep all tips in mind until next time I redo the routing


----------



## thlnk3r

Otherbuns, you're on the right track though. The 900 is a hard case to work with if you have not modded yet. Don't give up though 7/10

Hondajt, excellent job! 9.5/10


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Otherbuns*


I know it will, but when I redid this routing (yesterday) I had no spare ties, so I did what I could without them. Heh, you should have seen it before that, total cable mayhem.

But I'll keep all tips in mind until next time I redo the routing










Like Thlk3r said, it is a hard case to work with and don't give up! I feel criticizing is better than just saying "Eh, it's fine", it'll make you strive to make it better.


----------



## Otherbuns

Of course, I was not opposing the criticism either (personally, since I've seen it IRL, I'd give it a 5/10) ^^ Just sharing the situation and looking for tips on how to do it better, which I intend to do (since I'm selling this rig around summer and want it to look as good as possible when I do).

All points of view are appreciated


----------



## Butmuncher

Heres a some more pics from different angles as requested.


----------



## CD69Scorp

By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2010-01-10









By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2010-01-10


----------



## nascasho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp* 








By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2010-01-10









By cd69scorp, shot with HP PhotoSmart 618 (V1.10) at 2010-01-10


Holy christ, 10/10.


----------



## thlnk3r

CD69Scorp, that is a lot to manage. You did a great job! 9/10


----------



## kcdakrt

I update my case. Tied sleeving with the cheap stuff but it didn't do too well so ill use the murder stuff next. Also painted the inside black and removed the hdd cage.


----------



## hondajt

^^That looks great to me!

That is a good looking HAF.


----------



## Dayreon

Custom build for a customer at the store today. Nothing fancy, snapped some pictures with the iPhone. Turned out alright. i5, Asus P55 Pro, 4gb OCZ 1600, BFG 550.


----------



## thlnk3r

Kcdakrt, that looks nice. 8.5/10

Dayreon, good job! 8/10


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Mirko* 
Build it like 2 month ago.









*FRONT*










Very powerfully, power efficient build.









The inside of that case looks just like the layout in the Scout... Must be based on the same chassis... How is it for room when putting on the right side panel???


----------



## wonderlust

Ok now I have my Antec Atlas about as good as it can get (http://www.overclock.net/8076765-post9784.html)

I have turned my attentions to my main system










rear not looking so good


















not sure if this is what these are meant for


----------



## strezz

Here's mine:

Before:

















After:


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
Here's something you could do with the IDE cable (other than ditching it for a SATA Optical drive) http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ble-guide.html

That exhaust fan cable looks to be long enough to route under the motherboard. You could braid your on/off, reset, hdd cables together.

Good effort on the AFTER. 8/10

Thank you for that link and advice, I'm gonna try the round IDE trick after work


----------



## Hapz

@strezz, how did you curl your sata cables?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hapz*


@strezz, how did you curl your sata cables?


use a screw driver or marker and wrap the wire around it tightly. it should keep the shape, use to do it for rc wire's on a couple of nitro cars i have. the bigger the object you wrap them around the bigger the twists will be, ideally you want something about 1/4 to 1/2 inch to go around.


----------



## Hapz

^^ cheers, ill try that when i rebuild my machine 2moro


----------



## thlnk3r

Kcdakrt, looks nice. Clean! 8.5/10

Rfjunkie, very nice! 9/10

Wonderlust, this one is really clean too! How did you get the wheels on? Pretty cool







9/10


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Wonderlust, this one is really clean too! How did you get the wheels on? Pretty cool







9/10

I cheated a little...

Unscrewed the rubber feet at the rear, screwed each rear caster on with just one of the orginal foor bolts, holds them nice and tight.

removed the plastic foot from the front and did the same as the rear feet.

As it is not overly heavy one bolt is plenty


----------



## thlnk3r

Wonderlust, haha pretty inventive. It looks good


----------



## wonderlust

At a later date I may drill and bold or go the no more nails route.

But for now its perfect


----------



## Kyle659

Just got my new 5870 installed, hows it look?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyle659* 
Just got my new 5870 installed, hows it look?

Very nice Kyle! 9/10


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Use some zip-ties to tie the power supply cables together so they look a bit better.


----------



## CryWin

I think you guys will hate my "cable management"


----------



## veblen

Did my best but my longer-than-normal PSU blocks the already small hole at the bottom and I'm not sure where to route the other cables. It's also a pain to deal with fan controller connectors.

My secondary PC has much better cable management with the NZXT Beta. Will post pictures to be rated later.

I'd appreciate any feedback or tips for my CM 690.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Did my best but my longer-than-normal PSU blocks the already small hole at the bottom and I'm not sure where to route the other cables. It's also a pain to deal with fan controller connectors.

My secondary PC has much better cable management with the NZXT Beta. Will post pictures to be rated later.

I'd appreciate any feedback or tips for my CM 690.


I'd have to say a 7.5/10

While it's a good job for using such a large PSU, I would say your only real option is to cut holes in the bottom so you can route cables better.

Also, get some ZipTies or TwistyTies so you can bundle cables together to make them look more seamless.


----------



## thlnk3r

Veblen, run every single power cable and sata cable through that bottom hole. There is plenty of room behind the motherboard tray. Same goes for the top fan cables. Run those through the top hole. Not sure how you have your fans connected via power but I used a 4-pin molex to fan header and left that behind the motherboard tray. I never use the onboard fan headers. As it sits right now I'd give it a 7.5/10. It's still cleaner then most of the cases out there









Good luck


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Veblen, run every single power cable and sata cable through that bottom hole. There is plenty of room behind the motherboard tray. Same goes for the top fan cables. Run those through the top hole. Not sure how you have your fans connected via power but I used a 4-pin molex to fan header and left that behind the motherboard tray. I never use the onboard fan headers. As it sits right now I'd give it a 7.5/10. It's still cleaner then most of the cases out there









Good luck

What does your box look like?
I've seen you rate lots of people in this thread, but I'd like to see yours


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What does your box look like?
I've seen you rate lots of people in this thread, but I'd like to see yours









Dilyn, haha no problem buddy. This is my old CM690. I now have a Tagan Black Pearl that needs modding









http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=8984


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dilyn, haha no problem buddy. This is my old CM690. I now have a Tagan Black Pearl that needs modding









http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=8984

I love how you're not a hypocrite, Lol! 10/10 on the cable management.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I love how you're not a hypocrite, Lol! 10/10 on the cable management.

Nolonger, 10/10 are you sure? LOL. For me I'd give myself a 8.5-9. The cables needed sleeving and the inside would have looked nice with black paint


----------



## nolonger

Well yea, sleeving, but you're using a non-modular PSU with no cables in sight, that's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dilyn, haha no problem buddy. This is my old CM690. I now have a Tagan Black Pearl that needs modding









http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=8984

Very clean! The problem with my 850HX is that it covers more than half of the bottom hole in the CM 690. I'll try and see if I can squeeze the cables harder per your suggestions.


----------



## Dilyn

That is indeed an awesome job mate.
Paint the inside and it'd be quite the awesomeness, it would


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'd have to say a 7.5/10

While it's a good job for using such a large PSU, I would say your only real option is to cut holes in the bottom so you can route cables better.

Also, get some ZipTies or TwistyTies so you can bundle cables together to make them look more seamless.


Thanks for the tip. I'll get to work on zip-tying. As for cutting the bottom hole, I'll have to go hone my metal-cutting skills a bit lest I mess up my case.







I should do some research here on how to proceed too.

Or I could save up for the CM 690 II but it's so difficult to sell used cases.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Well yea, sleeving, but you're using a non-modular PSU with no cables in sight, that's pretty damn impressive.


Thanks. My CM690 is now my VMHost so the management inside is very similar except for my Seasonic S12 which was not sleeved from the factory.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Very clean! The problem with my 850HX is that it covers more than half of the bottom hole in the CM 690. I'll try and see if I can squeeze the cables harder per your suggestions.










Cool..keep us updated


----------



## sexybastard

here's my more updated pc. i hid the fan wires to a little better so you cant even see them now.


----------



## oliverw92

Sexy rig you got there mate!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


here's my more updated pc. i hid the fan wires to a little better so you cant even see them now.


Sexybastard, that is amazingly clean. I'm giving this a 10/0


----------



## nolonger

10/10.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


dilyn, haha no problem buddy. This is my old cm690. I now have a tagan black pearl that needs modding









http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=8984


9.5/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


here's my more updated pc. I hid the fan wires to a little better so you cant even see them now.


9.5/10


----------



## moocowman

I did a little more tidying with my case, along with the round IDE trick (only used electrical tape since I'm getting a SATA drive soon). Ran the exhaust fan wires under the MoBo.

Another before and after.

Before:









After:









I meant to braid the speaker into the switches, but I completely forgot as I was doing it >_<


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10, cables pulled tight and all. But that buldge up top does not look the best. Nice job either way.


----------



## DraganUS

Here is the one I am working on. I have to sort out those cables behing the HDD, and I will do that when I get my HDDs.


----------



## Tator Tot

8.5/10 a little sloppy right now.


----------



## jbranton

Here is the inside of my Raven RV-02. I know there's a few things I still need to work on, but here goes:


----------



## Dayreon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Here is the one I am working on. I have to sort out those cables behing the HDD, and I will do that when I get my HDDs.











That case just dwarfs everything, haha. Looks empty!


----------



## criminal

jbranton 9/10
dayreon 8/10 Case looks too empty.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
here is the inside of my raven rv-02. I know there's a few things i still need to work on, but here goes:










8.5/10


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dayreon* 
That case just dwarfs everything, haha. Looks empty!

When I add all my HDD i will look ok imo. Good for airflow.


----------



## thlnk3r

jbranton, looking good. 8.5/10

DraganUS, pretty clean. I'm sure once you're done it'll be even more clean. 7.8/10


----------



## stephenmarr

First build please rate mine Haf 932


----------



## Tator Tot

9.6/10 Honestly, it's very close to perfect.


----------



## Hapz

that 932 looks sweet i'd give it a 10


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stephenmarr*


First build please rate mine Haf 932


Stephenmarr, beautiful! Even the management behind the motherboard tray is CLEAN! 10


----------



## Exek

Hey everyone, here is my cable managment works.










Stephenmarr, very good work, modular PSU, H50 = <3


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exek* 
Hey everyone, here is my cable managment works.










Stephenmarr, very good work, modular PSU, H50 = <3









8/10. You could pull those Sata cables tighter and I don't like the way that extension looks.

BTW: What are you using over your RAM modules? Can I get one of those that supports triple channel?


----------



## Exek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
BTW: What are you using over your RAM modules? Can I get one of those that supports triple channel?

It's OCZ XTC, you can also check there a rev2 version, it's will be ok for even 6 modules plugged in.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exek* 
It's OCZ XTC, you can also check there a rev2 version, it's will be ok for even 6 modules plugged in.









Thinking on getting one. At the very least it'll look better than the hideous stickers on my XMS3's.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Here is the inside of my Raven RV-02. I know there's a few things I still need to work on, but here goes:












am i stupid or is that case sideways


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Here is the one I am working on. I have to sort out those cables behing the HDD, and I will do that when I get my HDDs.










This almost looks like a Rocketfish with the mobo flipped? I've never seen a Lian-Li A7-series in reverse ATX before.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


am i stupid or is that case sideways










it's an RV02, works the same way as the RV01, shown here: 









get it now?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


it's an RV02, works the same way as the RV01, shown here: 









get it now?



weird! never seeing a computer with top mounted pci slots


----------



## jbranton

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*   weird! never seeing a computer with top mounted pci slots


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*









I would watch that....but...I reeeaaallllly dislike that guy


----------



## Hapz

well after my 5850 showed up thought i'd clean up the case and post it up here


----------



## The Toaster

Wasn't trying a professional looking job here, just wanted to maximize airflow on my first build.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exek* 
Hey everyone, here is my cable managment works.

Exek, looking good. Clean! 8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hapz* 
well after my 5850 showed up thought i'd clean up the case and post it up here

Hapz, not bad. There are few cables you could probably zip-tie up in the back. Is there any room behind the motherboard tray? 7.5/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Toaster* 
Wasn't trying a professional looking job here, just wanted to maximize airflow on my first build.

Toaster, if you threw in a few zip-ties that would look even cleaner. Give it a try! 7.5/10


----------



## Le_Loup

Page 1,000 already, daemn...

In the next few weeks as I aquire parts, rig my server tower, it's gonna be purdy... mmm... I`ve found alot of hidden spaces that I can feed cables around, get the right angle sata power and data cables, plus various fan connection extension cables to hide lines as much as possible. I might not get an 8 outta 10, but I will try for it...









- Le_Loup


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephenmarr* 
First build please rate mine Haf 932



















10/10 no doubt. I need to paint the inside of mine.


----------



## The Toaster

Quote:

Toaster, if you threw in a few zip-ties that would look even cleaner. Give it a try! 7.5/10
Thanks for the advice I'll give it a go.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephenmarr* 
First build please rate mine Haf 932



















Hey Stephen,glad to see you ventured over here









Awesome job on the cables


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Toaster* 
Thanks for the advice I'll give it a go.

No problem. That case has potential. Don't forget to provide updates


----------



## CryWin

This is my creation..










Hm.. 10,000th post..


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Hey Guys. This is my Antec 300 as of right now. Eventually I plan on cutting some CM holes and tidying up the inside of the case much more. Here's a link to where I have all of my ideas down and some questions concerning the ideas --> Antec 300 Mod/Improvements and Questions

The pictures are really awful (have a bad camera and a little bit of a sugar rush haha. I'm really looking for some advice on some specific cable management with a 4-pin connector and a couple of other little spots so anything you guys recommend (before or after I make the cuts) is very helpful.

*ORIGINAL*









*First Ever Attempt at Organizing the Cables*

























*Specific Advice on the 4-pin and the Audio+USB cables from the front panel of the case*

















Any other tips, comments, help, advice, pretty much anything else is great too.


----------



## thlnk3r

Scuzz, that looks a lot better than before. The cables coming from the PSU on the bottom of the case could use some zip-ties (if available). Try to group the sata cables together with zip-ties as well. As it currently stands I'd say a 7/10. Keep us updated after you make the new holes









Good luck


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Scuzz, that looks a lot better than before. The cables coming from the PSU on the bottom of the case could use some zip-ties (if available). Try to group the sata cables together with zip-ties as well. As it currently stands I'd say a 7/10. Keep us updated after you make the new holes









Good luck

Thanks for the help man. I will definitely keep you updated because I'll probably start a worklog of some kind when I actually start modding and doing everything I want to my case/computer parts/bedroom/setup haha. Got a lot of stuff in mind to be honest.

Any help from anyone on the 4-pin and other cable?


----------



## stephenmarr

cheers for the comments people.
like having it nice and tidy.
although im not totally happy about the white 8pin extension will have to get it sorted


----------



## Jplaz

Found my camera so








That HD Audio cable and my cold cathode cables are impossible and you can go ahead and ignore the mass of cables under my HDD. I'll probably make some sort of cover for it later though...


----------



## amantonas

8/10, Could be better.


----------



## thlnk3r

Amantonas, very nice! 8.5/10


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

My turn.

Theres a couple of update since:

*New card reader
*New DVD burner (IDE)
*Pci USB card
*1 more harddisk (total of 3)
*New top fan

Got 10/10 last time so i hope Im still getting the same point.


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


My turn.

Theres a couple of update since:

*New card reader
*New DVD burner (IDE)
*Pci USB card
*1 more harddisk (total of 3)
*New top fan

Got 10/10 last time so i hope Im still getting the same point.











9.5/10

That slot fan is so ugly. Take it away!


----------



## jbranton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


This is my creation..










Hm.. 10,000th post..


Seriously?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


My turn.


Bandit, beautiful setup! 9.8/10


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criminal*


9.5/10

That slot fan is so ugly. Take it away!










Never Experience one ha? That thing dropped the GPU temp SOOO MUCH, would be stupid to remove that.

Proof: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-must-see.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


Never Experience one ha? That thing dropped the GPU temp SOOO MUCH, would be stupid to remove that.

Proof: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-must-see.html


No, I have one. But it stays in a drawer.


----------



## coolrock6644

This is mine, first time I've attempted cable management. I think my GPU needs to be RMAed though.


----------



## harrison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolrock6644*


this is mine, first time i've attempted cable management. I think my gpu needs to be rmaed though.


















4/10


----------



## thlnk3r

Coolrock6644, looks good. The cables on the right bottom could be cleaned up just a little bit. Try bundling them up with zip-ties. 7.8/10

Good luck buddy


----------



## harrison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Seriously?


the dust the dust! hack hack my said my lung


----------



## CryWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Seriously?


I know it's horrible, but it's not like I actually tried. I just put the parts in and plugged in the cables.

Edit: Well.. at least I have a "Before" picture for when I actually try to get it cleaned up.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


I know it's horrible, but it's not like I actually tried. I just put the parts in and plugged in the cables.

Edit: Well.. at least I have a "Before" picture for when I actually try to get it cleaned up.


LOL...it will make a very good before pic if you ever get it cleaned up dust and all.


----------



## CryWin

I have plenty of tools but I don't even know where to start... that motherboard won't be there for long though.. I just got one that is more "cable management friendly" and i'm just waiting for the new cpu.

Do you think the inside would look good in red?


----------



## FragaGeddon

Well got a new case so here's a new pic. Just have to hide the cdrom cables a bit better.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
Well got a new case so here's a new pic. Just have to hide the cdrom cables a bit better.

FragaGeddon, super clean. Love the green tubing...goes well with the black interior. 9.8/10


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
Well got a new case so here's a new pic. Just have to hide the cdrom cables a bit better.


9.8/10

Sleave the 8 pin (CPU) EPS12v connector & 24pin (mobo) ATX12v connectors.

IE: Get heatshrink and heatshrink them up to the connector bits instead of just the cables themselves, it'll give you are more seamless look.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
9.8/10

Sleave the 8 pin (CPU) EPS12v connector & 24pin (mobo) ATX12v connectors.

IE: Get heatshrink and heatshrink them up to the connector bits instead of just the cables themselves, it'll give you are more seamless look.

Good call. That's a damn good looking setup though. I'm going black, green and chrome with mine.


----------



## FragaGeddon

Thanks guys. I'd like to sleve both those connections. Will have to buy a sleeving kit. I'm going to have to modify my fan controller (have to solder in a power connection instead of plugging it in) so I can move my cd-rom drive back to the top.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

with and without side panel



















need a new case, ran out of stuff to do to it lol


----------



## CryWin

I have spent the last four+ hours doing this and it's the first time I have ever done cable management so.. yeah.. I swapped out the motherboard with a real one, as you notice in the first picture the 24 pin cable is positioned in the middle of the motherboard.. that is horrible placement, I swapped it with a better one. My only complaint with this other motherboard is that the Master PCI-E slot is at the bottom.. I put a little card in the other PCI-E slot to double my bandwidthz... even though it won't be needed. I also am using an arctic freezer and 2x2gb sticks instead of 4x1gb. 
Before:









After:


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Seriously?


yery dusty in there


----------



## spiderm0nkey

That is SO much better CryWin. I'd give that an 8/10. Having the cables sleeved would give it a tidier look. Great work!


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


I have spent the last four+ hours doing this and it's the first time I have ever done cable management so.. yeah.. I swapped out the motherboard with a real one, as you notice in the first picture the 24 pin cable is positioned in the middle of the motherboard.. that is horrible placement, I swapped it with a better one. My only complaint with this other motherboard is that the Master PCI-E slot is at the bottom.. I put a little card in the other PCI-E slot to double my bandwidthz... even though it won't be needed. I also am using an arctic freezer and 2x2gb sticks instead of 4x1gb. 
Before:









After:










much better


----------



## Gunfire

Two words. Compressed Air.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


I have spent the last four+ hours doing this and it's the first time I have ever done cable management so.. yeah.. I swapped out the motherboard with a real one, as you notice in the first picture the 24 pin cable is positioned in the middle of the motherboard.. that is horrible placement, I swapped it with a better one. My only complaint with this other motherboard is that the Master PCI-E slot is at the bottom.. I put a little card in the other PCI-E slot to double my bandwidthz... even though it won't be needed. I also am using an arctic freezer and 2x2gb sticks instead of 4x1gb. 
Before:









After:
http://i45.tinypic.com/19tcur.jpg


do you have dogs?


----------



## Dilyn

Crywin, I do believe you're shooting hot air at your RAM. The AC Freezer 7 Pro has an intake fan and shoots the air out the fin...

Unless that back fan is an intake, i'd flip it over...


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
That is SO much better CryWin. I'd give that an 8/10. Having the cables sleeved would give it a tidier look. Great work!

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *III-Kill-ZonE-III* 
much better









Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
do you have dogs?

Yes, but not in the house. The reason that it is so dusty is because I have had flooding basement problems this year, which got dirty water into the carpet and ruined a nice amount of stuff... The shop vac can only get so much of the dust out, and when the carpet got completely dry the dust was left behind. (The PC didn't get near the water though)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Crywin, I do believe you're shooting hot air at your RAM. The AC Freezer 7 Pro has an intake fan and shoots the air out the fin...

Unless that back fan is an intake, i'd flip it over...

Yeah, it's blowing at the ram.. but it won't be for long. Once my Athlon II x3 get's here I will be pointing it up so that the 200mm top fan pulls the heat out.


----------



## thlnk3r

Dr.Zyklon, looking good! 8/10

CryWin, WOW great job. The before picture was messy haha. 8.5/10


----------



## StretchNuts

As with CryWin, I have never really done this before (never felt the need) but this Fatal1ty 700w is just loaded with connectors. 8 x SATA (2 strings) and 8 x molex (2 strings) is a bit much for me since I only need 3 x SATA for my drives, and 2 x molex for my lighting and fan controller. My next PSU will deffinately be modular!









Before:


















And after:


















This PSU is strange. The cables are sleeved up to the first connector, then bare after. Like they got lazy or something. I plan to uni-sleeve the remaining unsleeved part of the wires, I just have to get the money for materials.


----------



## Kimyy

New setup.













Waiting for my S1156 bracket, so I can install my Noctua cooler again, no noise and overclocking! The boxed cooler sucks, it hits 84 degrees while stressed.









Tommorow they bring my ATI 5850!


----------



## SpykeZ

Just a tip with the 5850, run manual fan at 30%, you can barely tell the difference between 20 and 30 and it'll idle 6-7C cooler and about 10C cooler during games. highest I've seen my card is like 62C or so.


----------



## thlnk3r

StretchNuts, well done! I like the After picture. 8.5/10

Kimyy, very nice and clean. 9/10


----------



## gtz

Here is a pic of a build I did inside a compaq case.


----------



## nolonger

9/10 for airflow and because I know you can't get much better than that with that case.
6/10 for looks.


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


As with CryWin, I have never really done this before (never felt the need) but this Fatal1ty 700w is just loaded with connectors. 8 x SATA (2 strings) and 8 x molex (2 strings) is a bit much for me since I only need 3 x SATA for my drives, and 2 x molex for my lighting and fan controller. My next PSU will deffinately be modular!









Before:


















And after:


















This PSU is strange. The cables are sleeved up to the first connector, then bare after. Like they got lazy or something. I plan to uni-sleeve the remaining unsleeved part of the wires, I just have to get the money for materials.


Here's a tip with the sata connector you got, get a pencil and make it look coil so you can get more air in the way instead of flat look


----------



## Lunchbox21984

here is mine. enjoy


----------



## b0z0

Smilodon case is kinda temporary. It kinda limits my cable management







So I'm gonna be changing cases soon.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtz* 
Here is a pic of a build I did inside a compaq case.

Gtz, for a branded case that looks great! 8/10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
here is mine. enjoy

Looking good. 8/10


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Here's a tip with the sata connector you got, get a pencil and make it look coil so you can get more air in the way instead of flat look









cant, they barely reach.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


cant, they barely reach.


StretchNuts, if anything you may have to pick up longer sata cables. Price wise they are not very much.

Hope that helps


----------



## gtz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Gtz, for a branded case that looks great! 8/10


Thanks

What helped a lot was flipping the Hard Drive around and having an empty DVD drive slot to shove all the cables.


----------



## Thedark1337

Cry thats a 5/10









After its a 8.6/10









@Bozo thats a 8/10


----------



## Vanni

Antec 902, I'm really at loss on where to go now, I'm not satisfied with it but I'm lost on how to get it any cleaner. First one is with my 260 gtx which is RMA'd in the second pic. I also plain on getting a TRUE later this week.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I just got a new case for my secondary rig. It's the NZXT Gamma. It was only $29.99 shipped at Newegg last week so I got a couple. Pretty nice case and amazing features for the price. Anyway here's is what it looks like:


----------



## thlnk3r

Vanni, that looks pretty clean. Good job








8.5/10

Ben the OCer, looks good dude. Pretty darn clean! 8.5/10


----------



## Tator Tot

Ben, buy or sleeve the PSU and it'd be an easy 9.

Those wires do look kinda bad like that though. Either way, easy 8.5/10 from me.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


with and without side panel



















need a new case, ran out of stuff to do to it lol


i will not rate till i know whats up with the curly sata cables


----------



## Vanni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Vanni, that looks pretty clean. Good job








8.5/10

Ben the OCer, looks good dude. Pretty darn clean! 8.5/10


Thanks got anything I could improve on?


----------



## Savvas M

this is my sig rig, what can i do to improve it? ratings and comments please


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Here's a tip with the sata connector you got, get a pencil and make it look coil so you can get more air in the way instead of flat look









why would you do that? it would just make a thin clean looking cable much bigger and block more air flow in the case. leave them like they are they look good.


----------



## RX7-2nr

ive never much worried with hiding the cables as much as i could on my other systems. airflow is still great and after all its a computer not a painting. i dont sit and stare into the case. id tuck them away if i could, but never put any effort into it.

after i built this rig, i decided to take it apart and try to clean it up a little. the antec 900 doesnt come with any holes in the MB tray (why? lol) i used a 1.5" holesaw and cleaned the holes up really well with a dremel and sandpaper. i didnt bother with the U-channel- the holes are smooth all the way around. i ran my finger around the inside, top and bottom edges to feel for sharp edges and remove them.

this is the beast after i built it, before any work. ive got 5 120mm fans in there, the monster fan on top, a cd drive, DVD drive, and sata HD. it was a mess of wires.










3 holes in the MB tray and a couple hrs later, i came up with this.


























scrolling through looking at other peoples pics- i see alot of people posting pics of incomplete systems.







mine would be alot cleaner if i took my CD drives out as well lol


----------



## DraganUS

MOst people dont even use CD/DVD drives. I actually dont remember the last time I used DVD drive.


----------



## thlnk3r

Savvas M, looks good. If you can zip a few more of the cables up it would be a easy 9.

RX7-2nr, good job from before! 8/10


----------



## Savvas M

which cables to zip? i would like to do that now


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


i will not rate till i know whats up with the curly sata cables


an old friend used to do that with cables, so i did it. its fun making them like that too lol


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


MOst people dont even use CD/DVD drives. I actually dont remember the last time I used DVD drive.


lol, what do you do if you buy a game? Will it onto your harddrive?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


which cables to zip? i would like to do that now










See attached. The cables circled in red is what I am referring to (this is just my opinion)


----------



## Savvas M

i will try and post a new picture with the attempt, the only thing is as you can see that the cables were i attached my hdds and disc players have something that extends and wont get away... see the picture and the power supply connecting to hdds and disk players and i think you will get it...


----------



## handi420




----------



## thlnk3r

Handi420, amazingly clean. Great job! 9.5/0


----------



## Savvas M

well thinker how about now?


----------



## mr. biggums

heres mine for the time being.









i'm currently in the process of deciding on an ssd, so one of my hard drives and the ssd will be put up in one of the 5.25 drive bays(with a scyth adapter i found on ncix) when i decide. and as it stands currently my hard drives are sitting on bubble wrap(redish stuff) if anyone asks lol.


----------



## handi420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Handi420, amazingly clean. Great job! 9.5/0


thanks man

@mr. bigg
newegg always sends me fliers and today's had a 60 gig ocz ssd for 220$

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail...il-_-E0-_-More


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *handi420*


thanks man

@mr. bigg
newegg always sends me fliers and today's had a 60 gig ocz ssd for 220$

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail...il-_-E0-_-More


yah ncix had one of the 60gb ocz agility for 209 plus a 20$mirb, i really don't bother with newegg anymore too much of a hassle to order anything off there canadian site plus it takes like 3 weeks for me to get anything from them.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*


lol, what do you do if you buy a game? Will it onto your harddrive?


I buy games online... Removes the need for discs. If I'm desperate for my cd drive I plug it in and sit it on top of the case while I use it. I can't justify messing up the front of my case with a cd drive that I barely use... Lol, last time I used it was when I installed windows


----------



## thlnk3r

Savvas M, looking good







8.5/10

Mr. biggums, wow pretty clean. 9/10


----------



## dropped93

well this is my first post ever. I know its not the best here but i thought it might be worth posting.

Note: This was my first PC build ever, That was about 3+ yrs ago. I am currently in the Order process of my NEW build.


----------



## Dragonii

Ok, 1008 pages is just a bit too much to look at every page.
Anyone know if anyone has an Antec Mini Skeleton on any of those pages? I found that thing to be a cable management nightmare.


----------



## Contagion

@dropped93
6/10










Ignore that stray wire at the bottom







I moved it.


----------



## handi420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


@dropped93
6/10










Ignore that stray wire at the bottom







I moved it.


very nice 8/10
is that a magnet around your pci-e power cables for sound interference or?


----------



## slash129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *handi420*












That is one cool case.







Where'd you get the sleeves?


----------



## thlnk3r

Contagion, very nice







8/10


----------



## handi420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


That is one cool case.







Where'd you get the sleeves?


thanks man

for the uv blue
http://cableorganizer.com/uv-reactiv...-sleeving.html

for the black
http://cableorganizer.com/expandable-sleeving/

I alternated with uv blue and black with all the wires on all the connectors. lol in the end i couldent fit them all out of the small psu hole so i had to make the hole like 2x bigger.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *handi420*


very nice 8/10
is that a magnet around your pci-e power cables for sound interference or?


It is something like that I guess. I didn't put it on there









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Contagion, very nice







8/10


Thanks


----------



## oliverw92

It is for electro-magnetic interference


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It is for electro-magnetic interference

Yup, and it's likely ferrite.


----------



## oliverw92

How could it be non-ferrite lol


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


How could it be non-ferrite lol


sometimes cheaper companies will use a basic steel ring that actually does minimal shielding.


----------



## sexybastard

heres my new and improved pc. modded the h50 to add a res. i think the wires look pretty nice.


----------



## pcnuttie

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...d7a8106c9c9c51

these are better sleeves, the newest ones are UV Orge and Superhero. I like the triple braided sleeves compared to your standard versions, they wear out and omg they GLOW mad at NIGHT! I have UV blue i got from Xoxide they have the super bright uv blue and i bought the superhero from pc performances, i need to take pics but dude they glow so cool. The braided superhero, I can see blue and outer rim is red amd it looks almost like the same texture you see on spiderman's suit lol


----------



## pcnuttie

Water cooling is so COOL but overkill, we can get same temps on air but of course water can take heat faster than air away. I think Water Cooling is a headache because you have to change the water often and all that crap when on air you don't need to do a thing but clean dust lol.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Water cooling is so COOL but overkill, we can get same temps on air but of course water can take heat faster than air away. I think Water Cooling is a headache because you have to change the water often and all that crap when on air you don't need to do a thing but clean dust lol.


You only have to change the water if you use UV dye in your loop (which you shouldn't, by the way), really. Besides that, maintenance isn't that much longer than air, but for sure more expensive. Liquid cooling temperatures are much better than air if you have a good loop, though.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


heres my new and improved pc. modded the h50 to add a res. i think the wires look pretty nice.


Sexybastard, that is very nice looking. Love what you did with the H50. 9.5/10


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## thlnk3r

Tator, looks decent. The case definitely has potential. 7/10


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StretchNuts* 
sometimes cheaper companies will use a basic steel ring that actually does minimal shielding.

Steel is ferrous too

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
heres my new and improved pc. modded the h50 to add a res. i think the wires look pretty nice.

Very nice! 9/10! Noticed any temp drops?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Water cooling is so COOL but overkill, we can get same temps on air but of course water can take heat faster than air away. I think Water Cooling is a headache because you have to change the water often and all that crap when on air you don't need to do a thing but clean dust lol.

You can't get same temps on air







That statement contradicts itself - if water can take the heat away faster, it means it can cool better, therefore you can get better temps on watercooling. It is nearly always overkill, but can be really worth it if you fold/do certain very resource intensive things. You only have to change the coolant around every 4 months if you have a UV/dyed coolant like feser, some dyed coolants like EC6 don't even need changing that often. If you just use distilled + pt nuke then some people don't change it for a year, sometimes more.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, looks decent. The case definitely has potential. 7/10

Danke









No mods P193


----------



## thlnk3r

Tator, same deal on that case as well...lots of potential







7/10


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## thlnk3r

Tator, hey that one is pretty clean. Is that the same case but just a "before" and "after"? I'm giving it a 8/10!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, hey that one is pretty clean. Is that the same case but just a "before" and "after"? I'm giving it a 8/10!


Nope, that's a P183.

The Previous version is a P193.

The main differences are just in size. The P193 is slimmer & longer, but with a side door 200mm Big Boy fan.


----------



## Tator Tot

Now for the p190


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Now for the p190


Tator, that looks nice! 8.5/10


----------



## jacedaface

At long last everything is nice and tidy! What do you think?


----------



## pcnuttie

Why do people always post upside down pictures or sideways? It's annoying and have to look, can't you can't take a normal pic? lol


----------



## `br4dz-

How about mine? Haven't messed with the cables since I got my HAF 932, but I think I did a rather good job on my first attempt, besides the 2x 6-pin cables which I just kind of let hang because I didn't feel like spending another 15mins+ finding a better way to route them when I already spent 3-4 hours on routing the other cables


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*


How about mine? Haven't messed with the cables since I got my HAF 932, but I think I did a rather good job on my first attempt, besides the 2x 6-pin cables which I just kind of let hang because I didn't feel like spending another 15mins+ finding a better way to route them when I already spent 3-4 hours on routing the other cables










Get some matching cathodes or white cathodes to light it up real nice. They're only like $6. Cables look good to me









This is pretty much as good as I can get my Antec 900 without modding the case.


----------



## Contagion

6/10


----------



## nolonger

8/10. Pull the bottom cables tighter and zip tie them together. Use two Sata ports that are on top of each other to get a better look on the Sata cables.
My new HAF 922, just got it yesterday.


----------



## PC Gamer

8/10 looking pretty good.


----------



## thlnk3r

`br4dz-, very nice looking 9/10


----------



## nolonger

Any ideas for improvements?


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Any ideas for improvements?


Cable sleeve the front panel wires? As you can see from mine, it looks much better than bare wires (even though I have a few wires to go, which will be getting sleeved in a few days actually). Bare wires also tends to look messier when its really not, just something about fully sleeved wires that blends better with a case.


----------



## Setzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *handi420*


very nice 8/10
is that a magnet around your pci-e power cables for sound interference or?


Sounds inteference?
It's core chokes, they make sure only "clean" power is going through.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *`br4dz-* 
Cable sleeve the front panel wires? As you can see from mine, it looks much better than bare wires (even though I have a few wires to go, which will be getting sleeved in a few days actually). Bare wires also tends to look messier when its really not, just something about fully sleeved wires that blends better with a case.

Thank you. I'll see about ordering 1/4" sleeving, that should work, right? I have some 1/8th, but I don't think it's enough to cover the whole wire.


----------



## Axxess+

Oh god I hate myself.
I'm sorry, guy-that-told-me-my-heatsink-wasn't-placed-properly-but-didn't-believed.
I just realised it is not placed properly... I'll get to it... someday.
I don't even know if I can still use my thermal paste... Since I used it, I've putted it in a small ziploc, and stored in in a drawer... Can I still use it ?
It's MX-2.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
It's core chokes, they make sure only "clean" power is going through.

Setzer, ferrite chockes actually filter interference (noise) in the circuit. There technically should be "clean" power already coming from the power supply









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I don't even know if I can still use my thermal paste... Since I used it, I've putted it in a small ziploc, and stored in in a drawer... Can I still use it ?
It's MX-2.

Axxess, is the TIM still in it's tube? That shouldn't be a problem. I'm still using AS5 that is over a year old.

Good luck


----------



## Dilyn

I keep all my thermal paste in a box in my basement inside a ziploc baggy


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Setzer, ferrite chockes actually filter interference (noise) in the circuit. There technically should be "clean" power already coming from the power supply









Axxess, is the TIM still in it's tube? That shouldn't be a problem. I'm still using AS5 that is over a year old.

Good luck


It is. I even cleaned the tip of the tube before putting it in the baggie








Thanks, bro. I will probably twist the heatsink tomorrow.


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Thank you. I'll see about ordering 1/4" sleeving, that should work, right? I have some 1/8th, but I don't think it's enough to cover the whole wire.

Yeah, that should work perfectly. Actually, I've got 2 connectors per 1/4" sleeve if you can tell (the front panel connectors that is), it was a tight fit but I didn't have enough sleeving to do each individually. 1/4" should also work on the top 200mm fan and rear 120mm fan. You could try the 1/8" on the video cards fan cable since it looks to be only 2 wires. 5ft should be enough to cover your front panel cables, while something like 8ft would be able to do the 2 fans I mentioned. I'd probably just up it a bit and get 10ft







You may also want to look into 3/8" heatshrink since 1/4" heatshrink on 1/4" sleeving is a pretty damn tight fit.


----------



## handi420

I used 1/8" sleeving, it opens up to 3/8", on the heatshrink i used 1/4" 3:1 and it closed to 1/4" fine. the heatshrink i got is 6mm as it comes, and 2mm fully closed.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *`br4dz-* 
Yeah, that should work perfectly. Actually, I've got 2 connectors per 1/4" sleeve if you can tell (the front panel connectors that is), it was a tight fit but I didn't have enough sleeving to do each individually. 1/4" should also work on the top 200mm fan and rear 120mm fan. You could try the 1/8" on the video cards fan cable since it looks to be only 2 wires. 5ft should be enough to cover your front panel cables, while something like 8ft would be able to do the 2 fans I mentioned. I'd probably just up it a bit and get 10ft







You may also want to look into 3/8" heatshrink since 1/4" heatshrink on 1/4" sleeving is a pretty damn tight fit.

I get heatshrink here in Brazil, so I get to see the size before I buy it. Think I'll get 1/4" to sleeve the front panel and fans. I'm not sure if the fan wires fit in 1/8" (I know if you sleeve the cables individually it works, but not sure on the 3 sleeves). I'm not going to sleeve the video card fan wire because I'm selling it as soon as my GTX 260 comes back from RMA.


----------



## Foshow

Hello.. Here's mine.


----------



## geort45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foshow*


Hello.. Here's mine.



Hey I see an empty CPU socket there, what's up with that man







!!!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geort45*


Hey I see an empty CPU socket there, what's up with that man







!!!


im pretty sure its on that daughter board right above his video card with his ram on cpu heat sink on it.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geort45*


Hey I see an empty CPU socket there, what's up with that man







!!!


----------



## vuxdu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geort45*


Hey I see an empty CPU socket there, what's up with that man







!!!


that empty socket is a 939 + DDR1 socket that Asrock motherboard you are able to get a daughter board so that it supports AM2 + DDR2

I give Foshow an 7/10. I think you'll get better temperatures if you point that cpu fan towards the rear.


----------



## geort45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


im pretty sure its on that daughter board right above his video card with his ram on cpu heat sink on it.


Hmmm hey that's true, the empty socket got me distracted, the heatsink is mounted on to that daughter card?! Which mobo is that







?


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foshow*


Hello.. Here's mine.



looks good.


----------



## vuxdu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geort45*


Hmmm hey that's true, the empty socket got me distracted, the heatsink is mounted on to that daughter card?! Which mobo is that







?


http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813157081


----------



## SpykeZ

Well I just got my AM3 rig up and running yesterday so here's the updated cable management


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Well I just got my AM3 rig up and running yesterday so here's the updated cable management









8/10. You don't look like you have much to hide, and I'd like to have a view of the drive bays.

Here is my Tempest.


----------



## thlnk3r

Foshow, 7/10

SpykeZ, looks good from the top. Do you have a side shot?

Kamikaze127, very nice. Clean job! 9/10


----------



## DraganUS

Nice sleeving job Kamikaze127.


----------



## Foshow

Thanks for the welcome guys.







yeah, my processor is on that AM2 CPU Board (daughter board) from AsRock and so as my DDR 2 mems.. was using that main mobo for my single core and DDR 1 days till I thought to my self why not try to upgrade it for it's last life before I build a whole new system.. and it worked!









Anyways, that's the best I know how for the cable management on my Antec P160 case because it doesn't have a lot of good features for cable management unlike the new one's today. Regarding my heat sink with fan positioning I have to make it face that way cuz if I make it blow out to the back of the case the side fins will or almost hit the main mobo. I will post again soon for the new system I'm building with a different case.


----------



## allenkane

9/10 Kamikaze127









Those other cables are begging to be sleeved!!


----------



## rfjunkie

I just transplanted my "Daily Driver" Driver into my first NXZT case... What a pain it is to get everything behind the right side panel... I was wondering if anyone had/has an idea on how to hide the left side panel fan wire than hangs down in the window.... Se attached photos.

I also changed the lighting in my spare parts machine too... The picture of the OCZ cooler was cool, so I thought I would post it too.

EDIT--Also, anyone know a good way to keep the dust off of the inside of the side windows?


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foshow*


Thanks for the welcome guys.







yeah, my processor is on that AM2 CPU Board (daughter board) from AsRock and so as my DDR 2 mems.. was using that main mobo for my single core and DDR 1 days till I thought to my self why not try to upgrade it for it's last life before I build a whole new system.. and it worked!









Anyways, that's the best I know how for the cable management on my Antec P160 case because it doesn't have a lot of good features for cable management unlike the new one's today. Regarding my heat sink with fan positioning I have to make it face that way cuz if I make it blow out to the back of the case the side fins will or almost hit the main mobo. I will post again soon for the new system I'm building with a different case.


wouldn't it of been cheaper just to buy a new board, i understand the waiting cause it still works thing but thats part of upgrading sometimes good parts get to sit, i would have sold it to fund the new board or saved it in case of emergency. its the first ive ever seen a daughter card i cantr even find them for sale


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


8/10. You don't look like you have much to hide, and I'd like to have a view of the drive bays.

Here is my Tempest.











Dude you seriously need to spray that black. Still 9.5/10 nice job on the sleeving


----------



## thlnk3r

Rfjunkie, looks good. Do you have any daylight shots?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


8/10. You don't look like you have much to hide, and I'd like to have a view of the drive bays.


gaawwwwd needy needy









Not much cable managemnet options in this case especially with long as hell cables.

Might get some tubing or something to wrap around the case cords. theres like a 1x1 inch hole where the sata cables are coming through along with everything else, tight fit but it works.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
8/10. You don't look like you have much to hide, and I'd like to have a view of the drive bays.

Here is my Tempest.










Freakin nice sleeve job, i know that wasnt easy, but you missed the 8pin, drive power and cathodes lol. I love this case but you probably should look into painting or powdercoating the inside. 8.5/10 good job.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kamikaze127, very nice. Clean job! 9/10



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Nice sleeving job Kamikaze127.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


9/10 Kamikaze127









Those other cables are begging to be sleeved!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*


Dude you seriously need to spray that black. Still 9.5/10 nice job on the sleeving



Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Freakin nice sleeve job, i know that wasnt easy, but you missed the 8pin, drive power and cathodes lol. I love this case but you probably should look into painting or powdercoating the inside. 8.5/10 good job.










Thanks guys.







As for the rest of the cables.. I am planning on sleeving those pretty soon, but not individually. Some of the fan cables I am going to do individually though. As for paint, I am thinking of getting the inside powdercoated white, and then putting in a Carbon fiber vinyl on the motherboard tray.

I'll keep you all updated.









EDIT:

I didn't "miss" my 8-pin extension.. I tried sleeving it and instead of popping out of the connector, the wires stripped.

I am disapoint, 8-pin.









So after that fiasco, I bought another one of the same brand, and now I just plan on sleeving it with like 1/2" sleeving instead of 1/8" on every wire.


----------



## tuckinrimins10

No direct shot as of right now but I will get one.


----------



## thlnk3r

Tuckinrimins10, looks pretty clean from that angle. I would love to see a side shot


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Thanks guys.







As for the rest of the cables.. I am planning on sleeving those pretty soon, but not individually. Some of the fan cables I am going to do individually though. As for paint, I am thinking of getting the inside powdercoated white, and then putting in a Carbon fiber vinyl on the motherboard tray.

I'll keep you all updated.









EDIT:

I didn't "miss" my 8-pin extension.. I tried sleeving it and instead of popping out of the connector, the wires stripped.

I am disapoint, 8-pin.









So after that fiasco, I bought another one of the same brand, and now I just plan on sleeving it with like 1/2" sleeving instead of 1/8" on every wire.

I always give props to people who do thier own sleeves


----------



## SPARTAN-001

Here's my first ever try at cable management. Not very good, but it's a start.

Attachment 137710

Attachment 137711


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SPARTAN-001* 
Here's my first ever try at cable management. Not very good, but it's a start.

SPARTAN, not bad for your first time. It's a pain finding a place to hide those extra power cables huh? hehe

If there is room behind your motherboard tray then try hiding the cables there.

6.5/10


----------



## forgot_to_order_a_quad

I'm putting in the graphics cards a bit later (I have not bought them yet). This is the Blue Warehouse Mk.II, near completion. Check my sig.


----------



## forgot_to_order_a_quad

Fixed URL I hope


----------



## Cavi




----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forgot_to_order_a_quad*


Fixed URL I hope


There is a few cables you could probably clean up using zip-ties but other than that it looks great! 8/10

Cavi, looking good! 8/10


----------



## fenwaypark04

my first try on cable management in a HAF 922


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fenwaypark04*


my first try on cable management in a HAF 922


Use zip ties to keep all the cables from the front panel conectors together. Use the USB cable port closest to the front panel connectors so you don't show the cables that much.
7/10 so far.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fenwaypark04*


my first try on cable management in a HAF 922


Pretty much the same thing that nolonger said. Zip a few of those cables up and this is a easy 8/10

So far I'm saying 7/10 as well

Good luck


----------



## DraganUS

Worked a bit. Closed side panel on the other side of the case.


----------



## SPARTAN-001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


SPARTAN, not bad for your first time. It's a pain finding a place to hide those extra power cables huh? hehe

If there is room behind your motherboard tray then try hiding the cables there.

6.5/10


No room there, unfortunately. And it's a pain in the @$$ trying to deal with that bundle of cables right in front of the PSU, because there's no way to hide those at all. Oh well, guess I'm getting a modular PSU next build...


----------



## Zombies8myBrain

I'm mid way through my cable management project. Just need to get my dremel from my dad's house then I can finish. I'm going to flip the PSU so my 8pin cable will reach around the back. The only thing is that damn IDE cable but I have to use it, though I'll probably round it or buy a round IDE cable figure that would help. Any other suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## thlnk3r

Zombies8myBrain, I look forward to the results. As it stands I would say 6/10.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

zombie: 5/10

def need to get that dremel.

and some zip ties


----------



## Dilyn

You could slip that IDE cable up into the upper drive bays beneath the CD drive. Would make it a bit less noticeable.

Get a dremel going and DESTROY that case. Wire those fan cables beneath the board if you can?
What's that red and black cable across the top doing?
I hope your rear fan is going into that header on the back of the board by the north bridge... :\\


----------



## Zombies8myBrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You could slip that IDE cable up into the upper drive bays beneath the CD drive. Would make it a bit less noticeable.

Get a dremel going and DESTROY that case. Wire those fan cables beneath the board if you can?
What's that red and black cable across the top doing?
I hope your rear fan is going into that header on the back of the board by the north bridge... :\\

The red and black cable is for the 120mm fan on the back of the case. I'm going to route it through the back once I can cut a few more holes in the back of the case. I think I'm going to get this dvd drive because mine sucks and its IDE. And then flip the hard drives. For a gaming case the 900 sure has crappy cable management.


----------



## Dilyn

I believe that's why they made the 902









Then what's plugged into that rear header?























I got a SATA CD drive for Christmas and man is it awesome. No more IDE, and I've routed it so that the SATA is nearly invisible.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zombies8myBrain* 
I'm mid way through my cable management project. Just need to get my dremel from my dad's house then I can finish. I'm going to flip the PSU so my 8pin cable will reach around the back. The only thing is that damn IDE cable but I have to use it, though I'll probably round it or buy a round IDE cable figure that would help. Any other suggestions would be awesome.

Your rear fan is backwards.


----------



## Zombies8myBrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I believe that's why they made the 902









Then what's plugged into that rear header?























I got a SATA CD drive for Christmas and man is it awesome. No more IDE, and I've routed it so that the SATA is nearly invisible.

Thats the cable for the front audio hookups. I'm probably going to just hide that cable since I don't use those.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Your rear fan is backwards.

Yeah when I put it back together and took the pics. Then I realized it was backwards so I switched it.


----------



## [Teh Root]




----------



## thlnk3r

Teh Root, 6/10


----------



## JadedFloridian

I'm going to post my former SLI setup for the heck of it. I'm going to try to Plasti-dip my case on Wednesday or Thursday, after that I'll post some pics of the beast (5970) in my Antec 300, with sexy blackness.


----------



## thlnk3r

JadedFloridian, that is pretty clean







8.5/10


----------



## imh073p

Ok here we go, be gentle lol. I refuse to pay 75$ for a 24pin uni sleeved extension, 25$ x4 pcie unisleeved extensions and a 40$ 8 pin uni sleeved extension lol. I am going to sleeve my case cables soon though. My top fan cable isnt sleeved and neither is the rheostat for my v-8 so i need to do those as well. Other than the last few cables to sleeve im ready to get some input. I tried to put the pcie cables out of the way but theres no room really, pretty tight fit.

Flash on









Flash off


----------



## thlnk3r

imh073p, great job! 8.5/10


----------



## StretchNuts

imh073p 9/10 because of the hard-to-fit PCI-e power cables. You did a good job keeping them neat since you cant hide them.


----------



## Monaco5

First real attempt. Be gentle? Haha.


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Sleeve the front panel connector cables and make those SATA neater.


----------



## thlnk3r

Monaco5, super clean. Management is superb! 9/10


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ok here we go, be gentle lol. I refuse to pay 75$ for a 24pin uni sleeved extension, 25$ x4 pcie unisleeved extensions and a 40$ 8 pin uni sleeved extension lol. I am going to sleeve my case cables soon though. My top fan cable isnt sleeved and neither is the rheostat for my v-8 so i need to do those as well. Other than the last few cables to sleeve im ready to get some input. I tried to put the pcie cables out of the way but theres no room really, pretty tight fit.

Flash on









Flash off










whats the blue thing on the bottom next to your hard drive rack?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


whats the blue thing on the bottom next to your hard drive rack?


Oh thats a sound module for the cathodes.


----------



## mav2000

Let me know what u think guys.


----------



## Gunfire

It's beautiful


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

*Alright, I posted pics of my rig about 2-3 weeks ago when I moved into my new case. At the time I was sick as a dog and I didn't really care about the wire management, and I still scored a 8.5 . Well im better now. Tell me what you think.*

I flipped the HDD cages around, the top one looks off kilt becasue it had to be that way for clearance issues of the front case grille.


















*I always get the Question, " there's no 24pin, Where is it?"* *\\/ \\/*


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
It's beautiful









Thank you.


----------



## handi420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 









Let me know what u think guys.

Very nice looks a bit like mine


----------



## ThirdLap

My first 'from-the-ground-up' build, and first effort at cable management. Any suggestions?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

---








---
_with Flash_








---
I know right have to sleeve it! but how is it except the sleeving?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 








---








---
_with Flash_








---
I know right have to sleeve it! but how is it except the sleeving?









10/10 Very good job


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Deano12345
Nice .. thanks!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
*Alright, I posted pics of my rig about 2-3 weeks ago when I moved into my new case. At the time I was sick as a dog and I didn't really care about the wire management, and I still scored a 8.5 . Well im better now. Tell me what you think.*

I flipped the HDD cages around, the top one looks off kilt becasue it had to be that way for clearance issues of the front case grille.


















*I always get the Question, " there's no 24pin, Where is it?"* *\\/ \\/*



















Wow, that's a really nice job.







It sure is a tough thing to organize so many cables. I have a fan controller in my case so it makes it even harder. I'd give the inside a 10 and it overall a 9.6. I've seen some pretty amazingly organized cables behind the motherboard tray so you could improve on that. The actual look of the of the cable management that matters is utter perfection.

That's interesting what you did to the front fans. You turned the hard drive cages around and reversed the fans to match. I see you also put the optical drive near the bottom.

I bought 200 black zip ties on eBay so I'll have to take another crack at my cable management sometime. Again really great job on yours and the AZZA Solano 1000 FTW.


----------



## thlnk3r

Mav2000, great job! 9/10

Lazloisdavrock, wow I barely see any cables.. 9.5/10

ThirdLap, no suggestions from me







9/10

YaGit, Super clean 9.8/10

Good job guys


----------



## Dilyn

An overall pic of my case:









The only cables that you can't see there at the bottom (because of the ccfl) are two SATA cables, which are going being the motherboard or through the back.


----------



## thlnk3r

Dilyn, wow small case to work with. Looks good 8/10


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Here is mine:


----------



## thlnk3r

BADFASTBUSA, dude that is a clean setup! 9.5/10


----------



## GJF47

Mine at the moment:


















Will be painting the inside black soon and changing the fans and SATA cables


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Mine at the moment:


GJF47, looks great man. Try running the 24-pin through the same hole your other cables are going through. I did the same with my CM690 and it worked out perfect! 8.5/10


----------



## GJF47

The PSU is too big its covering nearly all of the hole i could just about squeeze the small cables through. When it comes to painting it black, I will be getting the dremel out and making the hole longer so it will fit through


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
The PSU is too big its covering nearly all of the hole i could just about squeeze the small cables through. When it comes to painting it black, I will be getting the dremel out and making the hole longer so it will fit through









GJF47, I look forward to the results


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


I bought 200 black zip ties on eBay so I'll have to take another crack at my cable management sometime. Again really great job on yours and the AZZA Solano 1000 FTW.


i bought a 1000 pack from micro center a few months ago and its by far the most useful thing any one building a computer should have, i build systems for other people too but having more then plenty zip ties makes it easer if you have to cut one to move a wire some where else theres less thought about o dang i wasted a zip tie. if i remember it was like $15 or $17 bucks for 1000, at that price there almost a penny a piece.


----------



## MRHANDS

Did some painting and changed PSU. Suddenly the blue gigabyte mobo doesn't look all that good...


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
Did some painting and changed PSU. Suddenly the blue gigabyte mobo doesn't look all that good...

8/10 because the 24pin looks bad, like it has been twisted and bent different ways making the wires look all messy. Unplug it and twist it a few rounds to group the wires together a little better.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
i bought a 1000 pack from micro center a few months ago and its by far the most useful thing any one building a computer should have, i build systems for other people too but having more then plenty zip ties makes it easer if you have to cut one to move a wire some where else theres less thought about o dang i wasted a zip tie. if i remember it was like $15 or $17 bucks for 1000, at that price there almost a penny a piece.

I got two packs of 100 for like U$3 each, they're really cheap and I agree: the most useful tool for anyone building a computer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
Did some painting and changed PSU. Suddenly the blue gigabyte mobo doesn't look all that good...









7/10, use some zip ties on the bottom cables to make them neater and clean up the top.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


BADFASTBUSA, dude that is a clean setup! 9.5/10


Thank you sir.







I can't wait for my other 5870 and my 5970 and lots of water cooling goodies


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*












Hmmm looks like some one was nice enough to do that management for you...

Wonder who that could have been...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, I have gone water since my last post here. what do you think?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
so, I have gone water since my last post here. what do you think?























































Really nice work, I've been debating about going water myself.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Really nice work, I've been debating about going water myself.

thanks! 

it is fun, but very very expensive.

anyone gonna give me a score? this is still Rate My Cables right?


----------



## nolonger

9.8/10 because DVD drives aren't sleeved.


----------



## Pings

I give you a 10/10 Kevin.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


9.8/10 because DVD drives aren't sleeved.


haha, I guess I can live with a 9.8/10, but I think sleeved sata and particularly sleeved sata power look horrible. I much prefer what I have now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


I give you a 10/10 Kevin.


Thanks.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


thanks! 

it is fun, but very very expensive.

anyone gonna give me a score? this is still Rate My Cables right? 


Sorry first time psoting in this thread, just browsing it and came across your work. I give you a 9.7/10


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


haha, I guess I can live with a 9.8/10, but I think sleeved sata and particularly sleeved sata power look horrible. I much prefer what I have now.

Thanks.



















No, you can't live with 9.8/10! Get some 1/4" sleeve and sleeve those wires! Lol


----------



## PCWIZMTL

damn you guys are haterz

10/10

edit: actually 11/10


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


No, you can't live with 9.8/10! Get some 1/4" sleeve and sleeve those wires! Lol










haha, i guess you did not hear me so let me make it clear:

I HATE SLEEVED SATA POWER CABLES.



oh, and i have enough 1/4" sleeve to do a whole nother PSU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*


damn you guys are haterz

10/10

edit: actually 11/10










haha, thanks man.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


so, i have gone water since my last post here. What do you think?


10/10


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


10/10


thank you.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

It's not kevin's but I'm happy with it...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


It's not kevin's but I'm happy with


7/10

not bad, but tuck that excess cable behind the HDDs and cut some holes in the mobo tray to run everything behind.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


haha, i guess you did not hear me so let me make it clear:

I HATE SLEEVED SATA POWER CABLES.



oh, and i have enough 1/4" sleeve to do a whole nother PSU.

haha, thanks man.










Red Sata cables?


----------



## custommadename

I just wanted decent airflow. Room for improvement, yes, but what do you think so far?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


i just wanted decent airflow. Room for improvement, yes, but what do you think so far?


7.5/10


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

I hate to say that considering the amount of "sh**" that I have in this case...

I have one of the cleanest Antec 900's out there























P.S. - Build is not quite done yet but here's a preview


----------



## DazTora

I will re post my current one since getting the Quad and the new lights


----------



## flightsimnerd

More pictures here: http://img718.imageshack.us/g/1000768.jpg/

Please give me some constructive crtisizim. Its my first time doing cable management and also have a 24 pin extender on order.. Any ways to make it neater?


----------



## CryWin

^^ The next time you buy a motherboard try to get one with the 24 pin connector on the outside of the board.

Other than that it is pretty good for your first time.


----------



## PC Gamer

Cool a Cm 690 2! Anyways 7/10, it's pretty messy behind the HD cage, aslo use some zip ties to make those cables straight and pulled together and once you get the 24 pin extender I would route it form the upper hand left corner. If you really wanted to you could sleeve the wires to, the different colors don't look the best together. Anyways good first shot at it.


----------



## flightsimnerd

Yea, got that motherboard for pretty cheap and got it when i didnt really care about computers. No i do and am saving up for a i5 build







Thanks for the compliments.

edit: yea.. need to go out and buy some more ties. Belive it or not i used all the ones that came with the case already.. you should see behind the case.. I kind of tied all the wires right behind the hdd cage not thinking i would be able to see them from the front...lol. Will fix that soon. Also, not sure i could fit that 24 pin connector through the top left. The CPU power was even a tight fit.. We will see though


----------



## KusH

Haven't posted mine in awhile

Eventually buying a bigger case this one has ran out of room for my needs.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Last system, 7/10. Pretty cramped lol!

In my new Lancool K62!


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Last system, 7/10. Pretty cramped lol!

In my new Lancool K62!

8.8/10. Gotta clean the bottom of the case and mostly where the plugs come out of the back to connect to your motherboard.










Right after I took the picture, I've fixed the top wire so they don't show but I forgot to take another picture of that so just pretend the top wires arn't there lol. Also I don't have money for the front panel extensions right now so that's why they're there.

What do you guys think about the picture quality? Was experimenting with my camera.


----------



## nolonger

Flip the PSU around and sleeve the fan cables. 7/10 so far.


----------



## DanielF50

Update - Just adding a clearer photo :]










Dan


----------



## Cyberbot

First time cable management.

That clutter by the hard drive isn't as bad as it looks btw, it's thin and runs along the backplate, so it doesn't block any airflow.










Oh and @above
10/10.
Looks VERY clean. Good job!


----------



## joshconsulting

7/10, pretty clean but kind of cramped. I like having room to stretch out cables without worrying about airflow


















And the power adapter (one of 3):


----------



## custommadename

Wow! That setup has trouble even being scored! I give it a 1 as I assume the effort to make it more messy deserves some acknowledgement.


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Wow! That setup has trouble even being scored! I give it a 1 as I assume the effort to make it more messy deserves some acknowledgement.

I didn't try to make it less messy, it's actually considerably cleaner after I removed all of the spare cables I found hiding in it









Well, at least I had space to work. It's easily upgradable and I can play around with the configuration while it's running (for the record, computers don't like having ram removed while operating).


----------



## gotspeed

@joshconsulting i would suggest getting a case to put that in, running a computer open on a bench or on top of a box is ok for a day or 2 but i wouldn't recommend it for a final solution, first off what is to keep a fire contained if the power supply, hard drive(i personally had a WD 250 gb burst in to flames on me) or motherboard catch fire, or some thing falling on it well its running and damaging the motherboard, like a drink or a screw, cell phone, camera, or any thing else in the room. cooling wise a good case my lower your temps more then laying them out also because the air flow is more directed over the system, my 690 runs a bit warmer with the side off then with it on for example.


----------



## joshconsulting

It will never be in danger of any falling\\flying projectiles (I guard that room, indeed that area of the house) with my life. If there's a fire, the MB and the rest of the components are toast in or out of a case, and the smoke detector a few feet away would alert someone (there is always someone, unless we are all on vacation, in which case it's turned off).

Then again, if exploding components are more common, we'd probably be hearing more about people's houses burning down, what with the hundreds of millions of plastic-boxed computers out there. I'm much more worried about my LiIon battery\\flashlight combination spontaneously combusting myself


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshconsulting* 
It will never be in danger of any falling\\flying projectiles (I guard that room, indeed that area of the house) with my life. If there's a fire, the MB and the rest of the components are toast in or out of a case, and the smoke detector a few feet away would alert someone (there is always someone, unless we are all on vacation, in which case it's turned off).

Then again, if exploding components are more common, we'd probably be hearing more about people's houses burning down, what with the hundreds of millions of plastic-boxed computers out there. I'm much more worried about my LiIon battery\\flashlight combination spontaneously combusting myself









well after having a 4 inch flame coming off a hard drive i know im not walking away from a system that isn't in a sealed case for long. it happens, i know my i7 pulls around 450 watts at idle from the wall thats plenty to cause a problem if something goes wrong.

quick youtube


----------



## joshconsulting

You are afraid to walk away from your computer while it's on? That's a bit paranoid. Given the 800,000,000+ computers in use today and the relative lack of massive explosions and or fireballs (batteries aside), I think it's pretty safe. Yea, it'll toast my motherboard and a few other things, but no more then it would do in a case. Someone at my house would be all over it with a fire extinguisher in a matter of seconds, anyway, so I don't think there's any great danger of the house burning down. A plastic case wouldn't really help anyway, a 4 inch flame would set the plastic on fire as well


----------



## geort45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i know my i7 pulls around 450 watts at idle from the wall thats plenty to cause a problem if something goes wrong.


I hope that by your i7 you're referring to the whole system and not just the proc....


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geort45*


I hope that by your i7 you're referring to the whole system and not just the proc....


yes the whole system has a 850 watt zalman psu with a gtx 295 video card and idle with a killawatt pulls around 450-500 watts from the wall.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joshconsulting*


You are afraid to walk away from your computer while it's on? That's a bit paranoid. Given the 800,000,000+ computers in use today and the relative lack of massive explosions and or fireballs (batteries aside), I think it's pretty safe. Yea, it'll toast my motherboard and a few other things, but no more then it would do in a case. Someone at my house would be all over it with a fire extinguisher in a matter of seconds, anyway, so I don't think there's any great danger of the house burning down. A plastic case wouldn't really help anyway, a 4 inch flame would set the plastic on fire as well










so you havn't heard of all the dell laptop battery recalls and ever wounder why colo's have co2 or dry pipe fire extinguishers built in to the rooms. being inside a computer case i would bet your voltage regulators would be cooler first off since there on the far side from where your fans are, but it also contains every thing a lot better then a wood desktop, your cpu temp would drop since it would have air behind the motherboard tray instead of the back plate (that gets just as hot as the cpu) sitting flat on wood, google around there plenty of computer fires that happen every year.

maybe its just me, but after taking a 2 year associates for computer electronics engineering and working on computers for the last 8 years or so i have seen a crt monitor that well it was being used went up in smoke, a power supply for a server in a business i was interning at started fire and burned its self out before any alarm tripped, and personally watched a hard drive melt down i wouldn't trust running my computer out side of a case to save a few bucks, you would be better off long run to get even a cheap case and mod it to hold every thing and have it in a metal container then on kindling


----------



## joshconsulting

Colos have fire extinsuishers because they generally have thousands or tens of thousands of computers running in a small space. Also because most buildings are required to have one by law









I'd be worried more about batteries if I had one. Then again, I think the 4-5 older laptops I have sitting around in various stages of repair and the large LiIon collection I have for flashlights would *probably* be more likely to explode.

And while I respect your experience, I know several hundred people with computers, and I've never even heard real-life stories of computer parts exploding\hrowing out fireballs big enough to burn a house down. I heard one about a laptop battery of a friend of a friend of a friend's, but like I said, no batteries









Either way, it's for convenience and airflow, not buck-saving. So I'll take my chances and hope that a few hundred million other people with highly flammable plastic cases aren't wrong


----------



## Volvo

Rate this.









Belive it or not... I get these temps.


----------



## PC Gamer

Yikes!


----------



## gotspeed

whats your room temp? could be a bad sensor....

right now cpu 27c or 80.5f with room temp of 70f your north bridge temp is really high tho it seems.


----------



## custommadename

That's definitely a wiring stalemate.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *volvo* 
rate this.









belive it or not... I get these temps.









1/10


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Belive it or not... I get these temps.

They could be better.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Rate this.









Belive it or not... I get these temps.









n i thought my case looked like a krap hole


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
whats your room temp? could be a bad sensor....

right now cpu 27c or 80.5f with room temp of 70f your north bridge temp is really high tho it seems.

My board, the R2G, is known to have a hot NB.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
That's definitely a wiring stalemate.

Yeah. But it's still a WIP though, I promise I'll change that when I put the second DVD drive in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
They could be better.

With a Megahalems in Push-Pull? Maybe. Don't forget I'm using a 92mm cooler instead of the usual 120mm, and where I stay, ambient temps hit 30C easy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
n i thought my case looked like a krap hole

You thought wrong.


----------



## Gunfire

Why would you need two DVD Drives?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Why would you need two DVD Drives?


Ripping/Burning.

I often burn Disk to Disk with CD's. Keep the original at home, and carry the copies in my car because they retain all the quality of the original disk, but you can't break them and loose your music.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flightsimnerd*











More pictures here: http://img718.imageshack.us/g/1000768.jpg/

Please give me some constructive crtisizim. Its my first time doing cable management and also have a 24 pin extender on order.. Any ways to make it neater?


Those P5Q boards are a pain to do any cable management on... I own 2 P5Q-SE2 boards and the 24 pin placement is in the worst spot for doing any cable management.... Plus the Cooler Master PSU's have such short cables on them for the 24 pin cable. I had to add extensions to all of my Cooler Master PSU's...

Other than that, I think it looks good for what you have to work with.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyberbot* 
Oh and @above
10/10.
Looks VERY clean. Good job!

haha, thank you very much







yours is very neat too!









Does your case support cable management though? those wires being tied up together could be hard to manage if you want to upgrade or something









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Rate this.
Belive it or not... I get these temps.

to be honest, it looks like your case is vommiting wires









Dan


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
to be honest, it looks like your case is *chundering* wires









Dan

I couldn't help but aussie it up not that we use that word much...


----------



## godofdeath

i got a question for the people with the ultra neat cabling, where it looks like there's nothing.

Do you bother with the font audio?


----------



## meticadpa

Can you say "ghetto"?


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10 That's a little messy, but not bad.

What's the tray from?

That cage looks like a Lian-Li though.


----------



## slash129

Again, just messing around with the camera settings just for fun. How's the image quality compared to the one in the spoiler? Are there any wires I need to try and hide, other than the front panel wires because I don't have money for the extensions right now.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i got a question for the people with the ultra neat cabling, where it looks like there's nothing.

Do you bother with the font audio?












every thing in my case is connected, the front audio, usb, fire wire, and esata are all plugged in.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I couldn't help but aussie it up not that we use that word much...










haha









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i got a question for the people with the ultra neat cabling, where it looks like there's nothing.

Do you bother with the font audio?


Yup, just tuck the wires into the holes underneath the mobo









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


every thing in my case is connected, the front audio, usb, fire wire, and esata are all plugged in.


lol! Love the tubing coming off the PCI-E power cables









Dan


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


8/10 That's a little messy, but not bad.

What's the tray from?

That cage looks like a Lian-Li though.


Antec 900.









The cage is a Lian Li though; you're right.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
haha









Yup, just tuck the wires into the holes underneath the mobo









lol! Love the tubing coming off the PCI-E power cables









Dan

yea the pci cables are bright yellow and really look bad lol.


----------



## DanielF50

They are! its an amazing idea though, I must admit









Dan


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*











Can you say "ghetto"?










Nope, sorry yours is too elegant to be ghetto in my books. 
mine:








The motherboard tray is pretty nice though, homemade from 1/8" aluminum, and if I drilled a few more standoff holes, it will hold a 12x13" server board (I measured last night)


----------



## custommadename

Is that a Supermicro or something of the sort?


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Is that a Supermicro or something of the sort?


Close, its a Tyan. Still a workstation board. it will be going into my 20mm ammo can build once I get the case fabricated. Check my sig link if you want more infos.


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slash129* 
Again, just messing around with the camera settings just for fun. How's the image quality compared to the one in the spoiler? Are there any wires I need to try and hide, other than the front panel wires because I don't have money for the extensions right now.












Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!
















Anyone?


----------



## custommadename

Yeah, I've seen that build. It's a nice one. Good idea, too. Now that I see the AMD socket, it's clearly a Tyan. Thanks!

Slash: 9/10 for the 120mm rear fan's power cable and the wire going from the middle of the case to the top-right. Otherwise, great work!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Antec 900.









The cage is a Lian Li though; you're right.









The poor case









I have that version, and the 4 HDD version of the Lian-Li cages.


----------



## pcnuttie

I can't stand Micro stations, it's just crazy to have something like that cuz you're at open risk for anything to hit compared to a sealed tower that protects anything that touches your hardware but hey it's their decision! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## IamWedge

I havent tied or zipped any lines yet. Might drill some more holes in to the case and grommet the holes to clean up the wires a little more. Anyhow...


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I can't stand Micro stations, it's just crazy to have something like that cuz you're at open risk for anything to hit compared to a sealed tower that protects anything that touches your hardware but hey it's their decision! Keep those pics coming!









did you see my rant like a page or two ago?


----------



## zidave

Lots of room....though there are no large holes in the mobo tray so I had to make do with what I had.


----------



## custommadename

That's like a 6/10. Those SATA cables may be tied up, but they're not at all out of the way. Your 24-pin power cord, fan power cord, and some loose connectors are in some odd places. But you've started very well. Keep it up. Keep practicing, and you should have an awesome case in no time. On the other hand, just leave it and have fun overclocking & gaming. Best of luck!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Hey guys, Pardon the grainy pics, I don't know what's up with that. I just finished up my loop and am currently getting out all of the bubbles. I think my cable management looks a lot better than it used to, but that's partly cause the reservoir covers up the holes where the cables come out (which is acceptable to me). Anyways, here's the pics:









A dead on pic

















2 lights out photos









A cool pic looking up









One of the inside with the flash on


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
Hey guys, Pardon the grainy pics, I don't know what's up with that. I just finished up my loop and am currently getting out all of the bubbles. I think my cable management looks a lot better than it used to, but that's partly cause the reservoir covers up the holes where the cables come out (which is acceptable to me). Anyways, here's the pics:

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/t...g/IMG_2140.jpg
A dead on pic

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/t...g/IMG_2142.jpg
http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/t...g/IMG_2147.jpg
2 lights out photos

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/t...g/IMG_2148.jpg
A cool pic looking up

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/t...g/IMG_2150.jpg
One of the inside with the flash on

that yellow/red wire on the left side, pull your video cards out, and trap it between the video card and the motherboard will make a big difference, and get rid of the ide get some cheap sata cd drives and it would be killer. what reservoir is that tho? looks sweet


----------



## oliverw92

D00d that looks sick! 9/10, that little cable kills it.

gotspeed it is FrozenQ Inverse T-Virus Reservoir


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
that yellow/red wire on the left side, pull your video cards out, and trap it between the video card and the motherboard will make a big difference, and get rid of the ide get some cheap sata cd drives and it would be killer. what reservoir is that tho? looks sweet

good idea on the cathode cable, didn't think about that. I would get rid of the IDE but that goes to an old hard drive that is just used for storage, not a cd drive. And yeah, it's FrozenQ's Inverse T-Virus Reservoir. And it looks awesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
D00d that looks sick! 9/10, that little cable kills it.

Thanks man! It means a lot comin from you, the guy that made MiniMe









any other suggestions, I wanna really get this cabling right before I tear it all up again lol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IamWedge* 
I havent tied or zipped any lines yet. Might drill some more holes in to the case and grommet the holes to clean up the wires a little more. Anyhow...









A few tips:

First of all, tie all those power cables together and run them ALL behind the motherboard tray. You can then take the cables that power the hard drives and connect them, it'll look a lot neater.

If you pull all the cables as tight as you can it'll also look a lot better. See the top SATA cable on the DVD drive and the GPU power cable. For your hard drive you might want to get a straight SATA cable if you are going to have it run through that hole.

On the top of the case you should sleeve the fan connectors and tie them tightly together so the wires don't separate and create a mess like above.

Right now I'd give it a 6/10.


----------



## custommadename

That's has got to be more than a 6/10 if I got a 7.5/10 and have no power cables run behind the board. Look at the bends on those SATA cables! Wow! That's a 7.5/10 by me. But I do agree with nolonger about the power cable routing. Good ideas.


----------



## nolonger

Different people have different criteria to rate the cables. I thought the cables were somewhat messy and had a lot of room for improvement, therefore the 6/10. In some cases where there are no cable management options I'll rate higher because the person did pretty damn near the best their case can offer, which did not happen above. Now, I'm not saying there wasn't effort, I'm just saying they can do better.


----------



## custommadename

Yes, I can follow that. Good point.


----------



## meticadpa

Note: All the cables etc. Beside (to the left) are not part of my cable management, so should not be factored into your score.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slash129* 
Anyone?









looks a ton better


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 









Note: All the cables etc. Beside (to the left) are not part of my cable management, so should not be factored into your score.









10/10; looks nice.

On a slightly unrelated note, we have the same RAM and PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
10/10; looks nice.

On a slightly unrelated note, we have the same RAM and PSU.

He's got Blade 1066's IIRC, which have different IC's from the Blade 800's.

They use the same IC"s as my Platinum LV 1066's though.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
He's got Blade 1066's IIRC, which have different IC's from the Blade 800's.

They use the same IC"s as my Platinum LV 1066's though.

Don't ruin my fun :V


----------



## meticadpa

I've got the Blade 800s.









They're pretty good.


----------



## sosikwitit

I know it's pretty bad but this all i could come up with...


----------



## Spritanium

4/10

Some zipties would make it way better.


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosikwitit* 
I know it's pretty bad but this all i could come up with...










Your CPU fan's the wrong way.







Rotate it 90 degrees counterclockwise


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slash129* 
Your CPU fan's the wrong way.







Rotate it 90 degrees counterclockwise

He has a top fan.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slash129* 
Your CPU fan's the wrong way.







Rotate it 90 degrees counterclockwise

Im not sure he can, hes rollin an am3 socket


----------



## menozcm

here is mine


----------



## sosikwitit

8/10 Interior paint will probably make your wiring look even better









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
He has a top fan.

Exactly...the top ones also 140MM so it makes sense to face it the dumb way


----------



## menozcm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosikwitit* 
8/10 Interior paint will probably make your wiring look even better









im planning on painting it this summer and sleeving all the wires individually


----------



## MoshJonson

Here is my newly built Raidmax Smilodon case!! This case is notorious for being really difficult to hide cables in. I think I did the best I could with my resources, I am ordering shrinkwrap, and uv blue mesh to make everything a little more clean, and sit nicer with the cases uv blue theme I'm going for. I have a uv light on the way, as well as a uv shroud to stick between the 2 scythe slow typhoon fans I ordered! I did take the 'dirk tooth' graphic card front plate off of the case you might have seen on other raidmax smilodons. The reason for this was that it bumped into my corsair h50, so I could not close it all the way.

Well here you guys go! just got done with it a few hours ago!


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moshjonson* 
here is my newly built raidmax smilodon case!! This case is notorious for being really difficult to hide cables in. I think i did the best i could with my resources, i am ordering shrinkwrap, and uv blue mesh to make everything a little more clean, and sit nicer with the cases uv blue theme i'm going for. I have a uv light on the way, as well as a uv shroud to stick between the 2 scythe slow typhoon fans i ordered! I did take the 'dirk tooth' graphic card front plate off of the case you might have seen on other raidmax smilodons. The reason for this was that it bumped into my corsair h50, so i could not close it all the way.

Well here you guys go! Just got done with it a few hours ago!





9.2/10 :d


----------



## wonderlust

This was a nightmare and I am not sure there is much more I can or want to do to improve it!

A combination of bad board layout and an unfriendly case when it come to cable management!










Antec NSK4480 (iirc) with an Antec SU380 PSU
Asrock 939N68PV-Glan
AMD 3800+ x2 @ stock under a Freezer 64 Pro PWM
160Gb HDD
Sata Burner
Floppy Drive! (yes I know







)


----------



## nolonger

8/10. Cables around the hard drive need to be cleaned up, this can easily get 9/10.


----------



## TempestxPR




----------



## oliverw92

Your pug is amazing.


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TempestxPR* 
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/i...1/DSC01127.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/i...1/DSC01156.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/i...1/DSC01152.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/i...1/DSC01153.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/i...1/DSC01154.jpg

8.5/10. The wires that come out of the psu and the graphics card wires are the problem. Try tightening them together so they look more organized. I like your dog btw.


----------



## custommadename

Hey, why did you switch from the Corsair water cooling to stock cooling?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TempestxPR* 









9/10. Move that cable off the floor and that puppy will have some excellent cable management lol.


----------



## tK FuRY




----------



## James_123

how do you think mine is?


----------



## custommadename

That's about a 5.5/10. Good effort, though. Try putting the 24-pin power connector into the second cutout, and also get all the wires tied together as soon as possible before you run them throughout the case. Especially your power supply's cables before they start reaching up. Tie them closer to the back of the case and then run them up & around.


----------



## jacedaface

Been installing new fans...


----------



## FalloutBoy

My turn again.









Already posted April a while back before any water cooling happened. It will be interesting to see if I get the same scores with it. Also tryed to show as many of the cables as I could in the photo. No coverups, I have nothing to hide.


----------



## sexybastard

10/10

looks fantastic. great job!


----------



## xquisit




----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Been installing new fans...



































8/10. The top looks really messy. Tie cables together and make them neater.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*












6/10. Run all the cables behind the motherboard, it's a mess at the moment.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


6/10. Run all the cables behind the motherboard, it's a mess at the moment.


There's no room


----------



## sexybastard

here is one of mine


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


There's no room










Then maybe tie them all together neatly behind the HDD bay. Also, tie every single cable going up together so they look better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


here is one of mine











10/10. You going wireless?


----------



## ls1chris

This is my first gaming rig i have built.and this poor azza orion case has poor wire management it does not allow room for power wire to hid behind the mboard.So i done best i could.Untill my new upgrades comes Haf 932,Nvidia Gtx 260,FTW motherboard,Modular p-supply on the way also so it should look good and clean when its finished.

Keep in mind i have never done any wire management







So any suggestion would be appreciated
So here is before









After a little cleaning


----------



## MoshJonson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
here is one of mine










Would you say the h50 performs better with the reservoir, and aftermarket tube addition? Also this is just throwing it out there, but is the h50 pump, and radiator capable of allowing the addition of a graphic card water block as well with that set up.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
here is one of mine










10/10 for sure, but why upside down? Lol.


----------



## Shooter116

What I'm currently working with.. It's a little messy right now, gonna clean it up nice when my new heatsink and memory arrive!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*












Heres those V1 5770's again! lol, Hey if your getting UV soon i think you better find some room for the extra cables! 6.5/10 just because those V1's look better than my V2's!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


10/10 for sure, but why upside down? Lol.


It's called reverse ATX.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
My turn again.









Already posted April a while back before any water cooling happened. It will be interesting to see if I get the same scores with it. Also tryed to show as many of the cables as I could in the photo. No coverups, I have nothing to hide.





































Anyone else wanna rate mine?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Anyone else wanna rate mine?










10/10 very nice


----------



## Cyberbot

10/10
nice nice nice nice!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Anyone else wanna rate mine?










Fallout, I nominated you for MOTM, that's the only rating you will get from me!!


----------



## coupe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Anyone else wanna rate mine?










12/10

That is better than perfect. A beautiful clean and coordinated setup.

If that case had long hair and some curves I'd ask her on a date!


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coupe* 
12/10

That is better than perfect. A beautiful clean and coordinated setup.

If that case had long hair and some curves I'd ask her on a date!









A trip to wal-mart will solve that!


----------



## Shooter116

Guess mine was too stock because everyone ignored it, haha!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
What I'm currently working with.. It's a little messy right now, gonna clean it up nice when my new heatsink and memory arrive!


















7.8/10

His those excess cables behind the Mobo tray.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
7.8/10

His those excess cables behind the Mobo tray.

Thanks! I'm cool with a close to 8







.

Unfortunately the front panel strip and LED connectors don't stretch very far. And it doesn't help that my board is a little narrower than the last one I had. Unless I start cutting some holes then maybe I could fit em somewhere... I do need a better way to arrange my SATA cables though. They bother me the most!


----------



## AyeYo

Ok, go easy on me this is my first build...


----------



## airbozo

Not my best, but it is so hard to hide cables in these SuperMicro chassis...


----------



## Monkey92

That's some very impressive cable management Fallout, I'm definitely jealous.


----------



## F1ForFrags

Rate my cables guys. This was my first build, so be nice
































You can also tell that I painted my CM 690, and the rear case fan


----------



## AyeYo

^I need wire loom. No SATA cables?

EDIT: nvm I see them now.


----------



## DraganUS

F1 nice case theme man


----------



## Dilyn

Just redid my cable management








Moved my hard drive out of the floppy bay and into my hard drive bay to make room for my spare PCIe cables that I've got. Also put an extra SATA and molex in there.
Zip tied my 24 pin to the inside of the drive bay, and a SATA cable (for my CD drive that I'll be putting in).
I'll be putting my new Noctua fan in the drive bay once I get it, as well as two 4" white CCFLs and an inverter box. Just gotta clear it out and make some room...









Ignore the lack of covers... They're currently off right now so that I can figure out what to do with them and I'm waiting for my cathodes and fans to arrive.














































Used some dark blue zip ties, which is why they might be a bit tough to see.

Just wish I had some spare black paint so that I could paint my HDD drive bay.

With my window, it's not really that visible anyways. So it doesn't bother me TOO much...


----------



## xd_1771

Visible cables, but not only do they not look very obvious for the most part, they don't obstruct airflow. Solid 8/10!


----------



## coupe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


What I'm currently working with.. It's a little messy right now, gonna clean it up nice when my new heatsink and memory arrive!



















6.5/10

This is a neat job. Definitely take everything out and get some flat black paint and spray the inside of the case. Its pretty easy to do and will give a real wow effect.









The fan wires need to be managed and cleaned up a bit. Whatever the 3 color wires above the HD should be managed/passed through inside the 5 1/4 bays.









With the Sata and the .. I think it is a USB connector below the GPU. The Sata wires are bright. I would definitely mod a hole next to the MB. That Cul-De-Sac looking horse shoe below that green connector by your GPU can be cut out. You can zip up your USB and Sata wires and pass it through your new mod, using your GPU to hide it the whole time.

The MB Power connector. I would go straight up and tuck it behind the MB so it looks more symmetrical.


----------



## wonderlust

New PSU fitted today Very tight getting all the cables through what is left of the PSU hole


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


New PSU fitted today Very tight getting all the cables through what is left of the PSU hole











very nice for no cutting. 8.5/10


----------



## slash129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


New PSU fitted today Very tight getting all the cables through what is left of the PSU hole











8.5. Pull those sata cables straight and it's a 9 from me







Also, try tucking that wire that connects to the 2 cd drives (forgot what you call it lol) into the back.


----------



## ShortySmalls




----------



## kevingreenbmx

6.5/10 for some clutter


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
Rate my cables guys. This was my first build, so be nice
































You can also tell that I painted my CM 690, and the rear case fan

















Wow, that is your first build.







Can I be your friend, LOL.







I've been building computers for almost 6 years and haven't modded or painted a case yet. That 690 looks sweet with that blue and the motherboard even matches the color theme. The case mods gets a 15 out of 10 from me.







The cable management is not bad either. I'm not a huge fan of the tubing stuff so I'll give it a 8.5 out of 10. Again really impressive 690 mod. How did you paint that fan? Was a lot of tape involved?

Nice hardware as well. I have a OCZ ModXStream PSU also. Really nice stable unit, modular, and great price.


----------



## Xandax

Do your worst!


----------



## custommadename

9/10. But it's no fair if you have no wires to hide!


----------



## wonderlust

A little box I have thrown together to play with Linux


----------



## dgtlaser

Here you go, oh yeah sorry for the crappy pics still planning on making some good photos







.

















And yes this is a non-modular PSU








If you like it i will post some pictures of the other side


----------



## mfb412

9/10
brilliant for a PSU with so many cables, but then again, using a K62 helps


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xandax*


Do your worst!


























10/10 nicely done


----------



## Hapz

what about mine?


----------



## Tator Tot

Get a strait on picture. No angles.


----------



## Hapz

yeah ill get another one, i did it in a rush


----------



## Spritanium

These pictures were taken at different times with different cameras, but you get the idea.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Here you go guys. I think I have done just about everything I can think of in order to get my cables managed effectively.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
Here you go guys. I think I have done just about everything I can think of in order to get my cables managed effectively.

Tell me what you think!










Short of modding your case to make an additional hole, your ATX 24 can't be shorter. Otherwise, everything is nicely hidden . . .except what's that congestion under your bottom HD?


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Cleaned it out the other day, stripped it all the way down, heres what I came up with. I know IDE's suck. And I want to extend the front panel cables soo bad, but i dont have the right size wire.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Ripping/Burning.

I often burn Disk to Disk with CD's. Keep the original at home, and carry the copies in my car because they retain all the quality of the original disk, but you can't break them and loose your music.

This.
When I've got more cash I'll go out and buy a couple of SATA burners. Less mess.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Short of modding your case to make an additional hole, your ATX 24 can't be shorter. Otherwise, everything is nicely hidden . . .except what's that congestion under your bottom HD?

Yeah, Behind my MoBo tray is so congested that when I put the back panel on, stuff just kinda spills over into my HDD cage.

I actually plan on cutting a hole for my 24pin and after I get better at soldering I plan to cut a lot of my PSU cables and basically taking out some of the length of some of the cables and adding length to others that need it. Im going to purchase shorter SATA cables and add a accessory panel behind the Mobo tray to hook all of my fans up to. Those additions should basically take me to the point of being 100% optimized, lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


Yeah, Behind my MoBo tray is so congested that when I put the back panel on, stuff just kinda spills over into my HDD cage.

I actually plan on cutting a hole for my 24pin and after I get better at soldering I plan to cut a lot of my PSU cables and basically taking out some of the length of some of the cables and adding length to others that need it. Im going to purchase shorter SATA cables and add a accessory panel behind the Mobo tray to hook all of my fans up to. Those additions should basically take me to the point of being 100% optimized, lol










Y'know, hacking cables is so inelegant. If you take your time and keep your eye open you ought to be able to find a modular PSU that simply puts fewer cables into your case. The Antec in my sig, for example, stuffs my case with cables; it's a good thing the PSU is at the top, and the space up there would otherwise get wasted. But into my new case I am putting a semi-modular PSU. I will use most of the cables, and may add one Molex-holding cable. It's worth thinking about.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Y'know, hacking cables is so inelegant. If you take your time and keep your eye open you ought to be able to find a modular PSU that simply puts fewer cables into your case. The Antec in my sig, for example, stuffs my case with cables; it's a good thing the PSU is at the top, and the space up there would otherwise get wasted. But into my new case I am putting a semi-modular PSU. I will use most of the cables, and may add one Molex-holding cable. It's worth thinking about.


Thats what I have. There is only 1 cable in my case that isnt used. What I was planning on doing is removing the cables pins from their connectors, hacking them, re-heat shrinking them all black, and putting the connectors back on so it looks 100% factory (except having nothing but black cables). I dont think that would look bad. It would just be time consuming.


----------



## lozanoa11

Mine seems pretty bad but Im not sure on how to make it much better. Any advice would be nice. With the aftermarket cooler on my GPU and 4 hard drives it makes it hard. Wish there was more space under the back panel.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lozanoa11*


Mine seems pretty bad but Im not sure on how to make it much better. Any advice would be nice. With the aftermarket cooler on my GPU and 4 hard drives it makes it hard. Wish there was more space under the back panel. 


















have the sata cables coming off the motherboard go behind the hard drive rack instead of going down, hide them behind the hard drives, the fans on the gpu turn them so the fan wires are on the side closest to the motherboard and have them go behind the motherboard in the same hole as the sata cables, and post some pics once thats done


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I worked with it some.... Last time I got around 5, do you think I at least earn 7?


----------



## Spritanium

Anyone going to comment on mine?


----------



## mrfajita

Hopefully by the time I finish this thing I can figure out a way to cable manage it better, its awful now.


----------



## Spritanium

Some better pictures


----------



## CryWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


I worked with it some.... Last time I got around 5, do you think I at least earn 7?











7/10 Looks nice, if the cables were black or were covered better it would look a little better.

Have you tried the video card in the top slot? (I have a similar motherboard but haven't tried it)


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Some better pictures


Super Clean. 9.0/10. You could do something about that extra 6 pin just hanging out but other than that it seems like you have done about all you can.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


Super Clean. 9.0/10. You could do something about that extra 6 pin just hanging out but other than that it seems like you have done about all you can.


Thanks, that's the best score I've ever gotten.

I tried to fix the 6-pin, but there's really not much I can do.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Fear of Oneself

last time i got a 7/10, i hope to beat it









EDIT: i give marin a 9.5/10


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


7/10 Looks nice, if the cables were black or were covered better it would look a little better.

Have you tried the video card in the top slot? (I have a similar motherboard but haven't tried it)


I wanted to but the bottom slot is the "master" and the top is the "slave", the motherboard manual states that the bottom slot must be occupied if only one card is in use.


----------



## TerrorX

best i could do with the length of cable provided... it is never enough
the silver cable behind the sata cables is my card reader cable that is just barley long enough to reach at all... but full atx is sooo nice D:

Btw thats a 5 port usb card at the bottom with one internal usb port i am using for my hp media centre remote receiver that is just behind the grill and works flawlessly


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TerrorX*


best i could do with the length of cable provided... it is never enough
the siler cable behind the sata cables is my card reader cable that is just barley long enough to reach at all... but full atx is sooo nice D:


I would say 7.


----------



## Madcatzfight

Very bad atm my Antec 900 Is being sandblasted right now. Just threw it in this case for temp purposes.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madcatzfight* 
Very bad atm my Antec 900 Is being sandblasted right now. Just threw it in this case for temp purposes.
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3659/snc00028c.jpg

4.5, a crapload of ziptie-ing could bring that up to maybe a 6.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 









Hopefully by the time I finish this thing I can figure out a way to cable manage it better, its awful now.

Please forgive the impertinence, but it looks like you are building a computer at the bottom of a wastebasket. Looks like fun.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 









last time i got a 7/10, i hope to beat it










rating plz


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
rating plz









6.5, because you can improve those wires.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow19935* 
6.5, because you can improve those wires.









huh... ill try.
you'd be surprised how hard it is to hide pump, resovior and two IDE drives
thanks anyway


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*











last time i got a 7/10, i hope to beat it









EDIT: i give marin a 9.5/10


7.5-8.

A couple odds and ends that could be improved but it isn't bad.


----------



## outtamymind

here ya go guys. be easy on me

before 









after


----------



## A Russian :D

nice improvement 8/10


----------



## outtamymind

thanks. i spent like 2 hours on it lol. i couldn't for the life of me figure out where to put the 2 laptop drives. so i zip tied them to the 5.25" bay sides lol.

i think in the near future i'm gonna mod my case to be a full size rather then a mid-size. that way i can clean it up even more.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Please forgive the impertinence, but it looks like you are building a computer at the bottom of a wastebasket. Looks like fun.

Looks like an ammo can to me....


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Looks like an ammo can to me....


for what size rounds? lol










these?


----------



## Mitchell7

Here's my CM 690 currently, not the best but it works.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outtamymind*


here ya go guys. be easy on me

before 









after











Quote:



Originally Posted by *A Russian *


nice improvement 8/10


How is it that this dude gets the same score as mine?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
How is it that this dude gets the same score as mine?











He shouldn't... They both look the exact same but at a different angle. His are a at most a 6/10. Yours is a 8/10. Those PCIe power lines just throw it off too much unfortunately








But I do love the color scheme!!! It's an excellent case mate. Nice job.


----------



## outtamymind

i think buddy was being generous and giving me the extra points for the improvement over what it used to be to what it is now. i would kill to be able to get mine like some of yours but with what i have, that is the best i can do right now.


----------



## Axxess+

@imh073p
You did an awesome cable *managing* job, but I understand hiding is a totally different matter.
9/10 from me, your rig is awesome.


----------



## Spritanium

Just posting mine again; I need some more opinions/suggestions.


----------



## outtamymind

i don't think you can get yours any cleaner without drilling holes and such


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
How is it that this dude gets the same score as mine?










Simple: his case doesn't have as many cable management options and he did a pretty good job with what he had. Your case has pretty good cable management and it could've been better. That answer your question?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 









Just posting mine again; I need some more opinions/suggestions.

Ditch the IDE and push the HDD in further so you can hide the cables better.

8/10, fix both of these and it'll be 10/10 because that's about as good as it gets with your case.


----------



## outtamymind

thanks nolonger.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Simple: his case doesn't have as many cable management options and he did a pretty good job with what he had. Your case has pretty good cable management and it could've been better. That answer your question?

Ditch the IDE and push the HDD in further so you can hide the cables better.

8/10, fix both of these and it'll be 10/10 because that's about as good as it gets with your case.


I can't push the HDD in further; it'll run into the front fan.

I might get a SATA DVD burner soon, though.


----------



## nolonger

Then put it on the bottom slot, even if you can't push it in further the cables will be completely hidden on the bottom slot.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Then put it on the bottom slot, even if you can't push it in further the cables will be completely hidden on the bottom slot.


Won't it run a little hot?

I could just ziptie the sata power and data cables together and try to hide them better.

Also, I just ordered a SATA burner. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## outtamymind

no it shouldn't run hotter. your breather hole is on the top of the HDD


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outtamymind*


no it shouldn't run hotter. your breather hole is on the top of the HDD


Alright, I'll try moving it down sometime. Thanks.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Simple: his case doesn't have as many cable management options and he did a pretty good job with what he had. Your case has pretty good cable management and it could've been better. That answer your question?


 So mine could be better? Any suggestions? I really need some help with my pcie cables apparently. I thought the point wasnt to hide the cables but merly hide as many as you can and then make the ones you can see neat and tidy, otherwise guys with water rigs would never get a 10. I had no idea the grading scale changed for the type of case it is.


----------



## nolonger

Plus your fan is blowing right on top of it, so no hot air pockets. Most of the heat from a hard drive is dissipated onto the case because it's in direct contact.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


So mine could be better? Any suggestions? I really need some help with my pcie cables apparently. I had no idea the grading scale changed for the type of case it is.










I'm not taking this personally on you mate. As suggestions you could have the PCI-E cables running through the hole for the PSU cables, just zip tie it snaking around the back of the motherboard tray. Secondly, sleeve those front panel cables.
Rating is a very personal thing. I rate cables as a compromise between looks, functionality and overall effort.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


So mine could be better? Any suggestions? I really need some help with my pcie cables apparently. I had no idea the grading scale changed for the type of case it is.










i don't think it changes from case to case just how easily the case can be managed is something to take into account.


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

wHAT IT USED TO BE---









What It is NOW--


----------



## outtamymind

^^^ now that is a huge improvement


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


So mine could be better? Any suggestions? I really need some help with my pcie cables apparently. I thought the point wasnt to hide the cables but merly hide as many as you can and then make the ones you can see neat and tidy, otherwise guys with water rigs would never get a 10. I had no idea the grading scale changed for the type of case it is.










It looks great to me. I'd give it a 10.


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

Sweet so ?/10, What would it be?, Cant Wait For My Upgrade coming on weds. then i'll repost... but thanks guys


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I'm not taking this personally on you mate. As suggestions you could have the PCI-E cables running through the hole for the PSU cables, just zip tie it snaking around the back of the motherboard tray. Secondly, sleeve those front panel cables.
Rating is a very personal thing. I rate cables as a compromise between looks, functionality and overall effort.

Ya i can agree with e front panel connectors, im waiting on a sleeving kit because my house burnt down a few months ago and all my pc mod stuff is gone. As far as the pcie cables, theres is like 1mm betrween the cards and the hdd bay, i could rout them through the the space above the top drive.









But my dilemma is that you still see them and theres like 4 cables. No way to route them without being seen, period. I have seen several guys get 10's even with the same problem i have. Ati card users dont have that problem as much.


----------



## nolonger

ATI cards have a small advantage of having the connectors on the front of the card. I guess running them above the top drive would look better. You could also but the drive lower on the bay and run the cables slightly lower so they don't show as much.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya i can agree with e front panel connectors, im waiting on a sleeving kit because my house burnt down a few months ago and all my pc mod stuff is gone. As far as the pcie cables, theres is like 1mm betrween the cards and the hdd bay, i could rout them through the the space above the top drive.









But my dilemma is that you still see them and theres like 4 cables. No way to route them without being seen, period. I have seen several guys get 10's even with the same problem i have. Ati card users dont have that problem as much.


why not have them between the top hard drive and the bottom of the cd bay area? coming out of that space


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


for what size rounds? lol










these?


I believe these... 20mm rounds.


----------



## jacedaface

Ok so build is finished at last since my last post ive added yet more fans and blue cathodes last time i was told to tidy the roof. So its done.


----------



## tvick47

what type of cooler is that in the OP?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tvick47* 
what type of cooler is that in the OP?

Looks to me like it could be a custom build water block?


----------



## oliverw92

In the very first post? That is a swiftech apogee i think


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
In the very first post? That is a swiftech apogee i think

Yeah oliver's correct didn't notice the swiftech sticker on the right of the block.


----------



## tvick47

Yeah, it seriously makes me hot.


----------



## slim123

jacedaface: 7/10

Here's mine:



















Hope you like


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


ATI cards have a small advantage of having the connectors on the front of the card. I guess running them above the top drive would look better. You could also but the drive lower on the bay and run the cables slightly lower so they don't show as much.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


why not have them between the top hard drive and the bottom of the cd bay area? coming out of that space


I have had several people tell me to do that so i think ill do it this weekend and then repost, Thanks again guys







rep+


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tvick47*


Yeah, it seriously makes me hot.


No, it makes your CPU hot, its not a very good block anymore







This should turn you on more:


----------



## nafljhy

now that is friggin hilarious!


----------



## oliverw92

Don't mind me borrowing your block do you naffy?


----------



## nafljhy

haha, not at all oli.


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slim123*


jacedaface: 7/10

Here's mine:



















Hope you like










If i were you, i'd put the green cathode on the left side or right side close without seeing it and it will bounce off the wall of your chassis onto the tubes.
Hence more glow since you have black interior. or put one on your chassis top where you can't see it and it's glowing downwards.


----------



## FlamingCrayon




----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingCrayon*












CAn i see the pump/res area. That looks amazing though.

9.5/10


----------



## pcnuttie

Looks great but i would never put my case on a bed lol or your computer is gonna get frisky and fall down


----------



## FlamingCrayon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


CAn i see the pump/res area. That looks amazing though.

9.5/10


Had to use a t-line instead of a res


----------



## nolonger

Cheater! You're not using a back exhaust fan!








10/10 mate. Very nice job.


----------



## rickychanny

hey every one im a newbie so be nice, thought id upload a pic of my cables-well lack of them he he- i give myslef 10-10 for that side but err the other side is a different story


----------



## Fear of Oneself

10/10^


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickychanny*


hey every one im a newbie so be nice, thought id upload a pic of my cables-well lack of them he he- i give myslef 10-10 for that side but err the other side is a different story











9/10. You can place the cathode cables better so they show less. Also, that Firewire bracket port wire needs to be sleeved!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rickychanny* 
hey every one im a newbie so be nice, thought id upload a pic of my cables-well lack of them he he- i give myslef 10-10 for that side but err the other side is a different story










That waterblock is one of my best investments yet. You're the first person other than myself that I've seen using it







Looking nice and tidy too. Sleeving the coloured wires and your cathode wires would make it look extra tidy. I give it a 9/10


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rickychanny* 
hey every one im a newbie so be nice, thought id upload a pic of my cables-well lack of them he he- i give myslef 10-10 for that side but err the other side is a different story










8.5, very nice rig. Theres a few things you can do like sleeving the few odds and ends, knocked half a point on that and then a whole point for the power supply ends not being unisleeved like the 24pin and pcie. Thats my idea of a 10 at least. But other than those the rig is really nice. I really like that case too, plenty of cable management options. Cheers


----------



## flightsimnerd

Finished doing my upgrade to i7. How does it look? Its not as good as most people but i spent a bit of time trying to get all the wires to fit in the back... I think i will be re doing it soon as it didnt come out as nice as i would have liked it too.

edit: heres a pic of the back too


----------



## pcnuttie

man i love those lock switch things for hard drives. Do they have those for antec 1200? Where the heck do you guys get these pci lock slots and hard drive lock slots at?!


----------



## flightsimnerd

Well the CM 690 II came with the hard drive and cd drive tooless designs. They work great.


----------



## BlueLights

Built my new system this weekend =) there are a few other things i would like to do but they will come in due time


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
That waterblock is one of my best investments yet. You're the first person other than myself that I've seen using it







Looking nice and tidy too. Sleeving the coloured wires and your cathode wires would make it look extra tidy. I give it a 9/10









What is that block made of?


----------



## flightsimnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flightsimnerd*


Finished doing my upgrade to i7. How does it look? Its not as good as most people but i spent a bit of time trying to get all the wires to fit in the back... I think i will be re doing it soon as it didnt come out as nice as i would have liked it too.

edit: heres a pic of the back too


added a pic of the back..


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


CAn i see the pump/res area. That looks amazing though.

9.5/10


thats one purrty rig/ 10/10 for cleanliness


----------



## Dr-Rag

Sup guys heres mine


----------



## dgtlaser

Hey guys, what do you think of my old rig.
I think its pretty good for a Antec 900 without any mods


----------



## digitally

heres mine.

before


after


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dgtlaser* 
Hey guys, what do you think of my old rig.
I think its pretty good for a Antec 900 without any mods




















9/10
Looks very nice that, looks a lot better than most modded 900's if im honest


----------



## ma2k5

My first rig ever - please advice







!

Yes, I know, the GPU isn't there yet - still waiting on that to be delivered (5850!)


----------



## nolonger

7/10. Power supply area is really messy.


----------



## GeforceGTS

changed a little


----------



## Lysdexik

Reserved for later picture


----------



## Dar_T

@GeforceGTS: Is it just me or is that block crooked? Also some experiment on XS showed the best orientation is to have the barbs parallel with the cpu hook clip.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar_T* 
@GeforceGTS: Is it just me or is that block crooked? Also some experiment on XS showed the best orientation is to have the barbs parallel with the cpu hook clip.

Yup, it is









It's a 775 block, P55 board.. The EVGA P55 boards have 775 mounting too, only as you can see, it's not straight.. Couldn't afford a new block







It works fine though, temps are great.


----------



## XRogerX

well mine isnt nothing like the rest here but its still a work in progress



ok here are the lighted fans , sry about this the cam isnt that great



And somewhat of wire management







Here are some new Pics with the new HSF


----------



## ghettogeddy

new case will be cutting holes in a week or so


----------



## nolonger

THAT is a true full tower! Lol. 4/10, mad cables!


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


THAT is a true full tower! Lol. 4/10, mad cables!


Ya, same. 4/10.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


new case will be cutting holes in a week or so



What a monster lol. Paint the interior, at least tie them cables together since you cant really hide them. I have definatly seem worse so ill give ya a 6. Paint that interior for a whole point, sleeve the last bit of cables for another one. After cutting some holes in that mobo tray next the the 24 pin, psu, 8pin and sata add another point. Then for a 10 you need unisleeved 24pin, 8pin, pcie but hey thats my 2 cents.


----------



## XRogerX

Wow i guess my system isnt good ,didnt even get rated ,thats how bad it is lol


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


What a monster lol. Paint the interior, at least tie them cables together since you cant really hide them. I have definatly seem worse so ill give ya a 6. Paint that interior for a whole point, sleeve the last bit of cables for another one. After cutting some holes in that mobo tray next the the 24 pin, psu, 8pin and sata add another point. Then for a 10 you need unisleeved 24pin, 8pin, pcie but hey thats my 2 cents.


i wont be uni sleeving anything stuff takes up more room then one sleeve but i will be cutting holes, already got them marked out and ready for a saw/drill


----------



## ears1991

Any tips? Cable management is awesome in the case but cant help but think i could do a better job


----------



## XRogerX

getting the Systems Rated takes a few , i havent even had mine rated , but your system is great but see it you can tighten it up some what i mean is see if you can get mother behind the motherboard and tie the sata cables together and see that lose sata by itself can you make it go under the way the others are, or replace then with Black satas, thats what i would do, but i rather have yours then mine your case has alot better Wire Management so i would honestly give it a

9/10


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ears1991* 
Any tips? Cable management is awesome in the case but cant help but think i could do a better job

Besides some sleeving on the fan wires, I can't think of anything else. Very nice job







9.5/10


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ears1991* 
Any tips? Cable management is awesome in the case but cant help but think i could do a better job

Sleeve the front panel connectors and your fan wires. It's easily a 9/10 so far.


----------



## ears1991

Cheers guys, will have to get me some sleeving, i can see why thatd look way better
And yeah i did consider black sata cables however 2 of them would still be red because they are from the case's e-sata and sata hotswap dock, although they might be changeable thinking about it, will have a look next time the case is open.
And yeah the one loose sata cable is too short to be put behind the tray the same as the others.

Thanks again for the tips guys!


----------



## pcnuttie

You can get a pencil and wrap SATA on it and make it look like a coil lol.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


You can get a pencil and wrap SATA on it and make it look like a coil lol.


and make a nice thin clean sata cable 4 times bigger and harder to route cleanly


----------



## CJRhoades

Best I could do with the stock case. I need to buy a dremel...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XRogerX*









Wow i guess my system isnt good ,didnt even get rated ,thats how bad it is lol










I like the hardware and case choice but ya you could hide the cables a bit more. 6/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


i wont be uni sleeving anything stuff takes up more room then one sleeve but i will be cutting holes, already got them marked out and ready for a saw/drill


I hear ya there, its also a major pain to unisleeve yourself. Unisleeve extensions are ungodly expensive. I calculated it out like 250$ to buy the extensions for my psu. No thanks, ill take the one point hit lol. But painting the interior is cheap and it doesnt take too long. You can just put your rig on a box until its done since you are going to be cutting the case anyway. Cheers.


----------



## Heazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*



























Best I could do with the stock case. I need to buy a dremel...


What kind of fans are those?

and what is that board just above the PSU?

*Edit: Great job by the way, I wish my 300 looked like that


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heazy*


What kind of fans are those?


The two in the front are 120mm Blue LED Antec Tricools. Top one is a 140mm Blue LED Antec TwoCool. Back is a 120mm Antec Tricool. Side is a 120mm Blue LED Coolermaster R4.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heazy*


and what is that board just above the PSU?


A 5 port USB 2.0 card. I needs lots of USBs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heazy*


*Edit: Great job by the way, I wish my 300 looked like that










Thanks ^_^


----------



## Thedark1337

@ CJR very nice







7/10, just need a few mods and sleeving


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Made a few more adjustments. Not entirely noticeable, but o well.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 

























Best I could do with the stock case. I need to buy a dremel...

Very nice, 9/10 imo, good management in a not so manageable case. I want that many fans. You need to come over sometime, i has dremel.

My Gamma:

"Day"









"Night"









I gotta redo the front side, it's too visible but i know 'xactly what i'm gonna do. Will post when completed.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackVenom* 
Very nice, 9/10 imo, good management in a not so manageable case. I want that many fans. You need to come over sometime, i has dremel.

Dremel time at our lan party xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackVenom* 
My Gamma:

"Day"









"Night"









How do you get pics like that? My camera wont take a picture worth crap in a dark room even with it set to night mode. I want to get a pic of the glowness.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackVenom* 
I gotta redo the front side, it's too visible but i know 'xactly what i'm gonna do. Will post when completed.

I envy your black interior. 8/10 overall.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
Dremel time at our lan party xD

How do you get pics like that? My camera wont take a picture worth crap in a dark room even with it set to night mode. I want to get a pic of the glowness.

I envy your black interior. 8/10 overall.

I think i used my moms cybershot. my cell phone 2mp crap camera can't do night pics either. Just bring some black spray paint lol, idr if i have any except high heat and i think its bout out.


----------



## Azma123

Here`s mine. probably going to reedo some of the sleeving, add some more red sleeves =)


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azma123* 
Here`s mine. probably going to reedo some of the sleeving, add some more red sleeves =)



















That is clean as hell! 9/10.


----------



## Lunatic721

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azma123* 
Here`s mine. probably going to reedo some of the sleeving, add some more red sleeves =)


Very well done indeed! 9.7/10!!!

Mine (Subject to change when I receive my new PSU next week)


----------



## MIGhunter

Man, one red wire in that bunch. Such nice work too.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

lol, guess mines invisible.


----------



## mugan23

10/10 that thing is too sexy::::


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Made a few more adjustments. Not entirely noticeable, but o well.


























9/10

Wheres the fan for your Mega


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


9/10

Wheres the fan for your Mega










my overclocked E8400 only reaches 55c at full load, without a fan. I bought the Mega for an upgrade to a Quad core, i plan to do in a few months. E8400 run rather cool.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Dremel time at our lan party xD

How do you get pics like that? My camera wont take a picture worth crap in a dark room even with it set to night mode. I want to get a pic of the glowness.

I envy your black interior. 8/10 overall.


play with your iso settings, and sit the camera down, use a tripod or something to hold the camera stable.

you can get something like this








sony dsc-w55


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


my overclocked E8400 only reaches 55c at full load, without a fan. I bought the Mega for an upgrade to a Quad core, i plan to do in a few months. E8400 run rather cool.


With a fan you could OC that thing to over 4GHz.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


With a fan you could OC that thing to over 4GHz.


Yep, but im fine where it is now. My board has bad vdrop.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Dremel time at our lan party xD

How do you get pics like that? My camera wont take a picture worth crap in a dark room even with it set to night mode. I want to get a pic of the glowness.

I envy your black interior. 8/10 overall.


play with your iso settings, and sit the camera down, use a tripod or something to hold the camera stable.

you can get something like this








sony dsc-w55

@Azma123 nice dude, you should get a back plate for your gtx 295







really makes it look a ton better


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
Yep, but im fine where it is now. My board has bad vdrop.

Does your board have loadline calibration the the AI tuner? my P5E does, it would be weird if newer boards didn't, it helped my vdrop a TON


----------



## gtz

Secondary Rig



Primary Rig



Hopefully when it is warmer I will do some wire management mods and paint the interior black of my Thermaltake Armor similar to my Centurion 5


----------



## mugan23

old but cleanish


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


Secondary Rig



Primary Rig



Hopefully when it is warmer I will do some wire management mods and paint the interior black of my Thermaltake Armor similar to my Centurion 5


8/10 i see some cables but i belive thats best that can be done without cutting ( IKNO CUZ HAVE SAME PROBLEM







)


----------



## flightsimnerd

never got a rating so heres mine again.


----------



## mugan23

8.5/10 ( i luv the color too)


----------



## Kamikaze127

I'd give it about a 8/10. Not much more you can do except sleeve.

Here's mine for craps and giggles.


----------



## mugan23

9/10 thats so sexily( if thats word) stock looking


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


I'd give it about a 8/10. Not much more you can do except sleeve.

Here's mine for craps and giggles.











Very nice. Cables are very visible but all in neat order. 9/10.

Now you just need a big CPU cooler.
EDIT: How are you doing 3.9GHz on the stock cooler?


----------



## KC_Flip

Posted this before, but I just flipped the hard drives.


----------



## mugan23

9/10 i luv super air cooling


----------



## jammo2k5

Just got finished reordering my fans and thought i'd do some cable tidy too







.


----------



## BlackVenom

Redid mine a bit...

Before: 









After:








one hdd is fail and in the mail ------------------------------^


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


I'd give it about a 8/10. Not much more you can do except sleeve.

Here's mine for craps and giggles.











Dude howmany times have you posted this now xD Still looks fantastic


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*


Redid mine a bit...

Before: 









After:








one hdd is fail and in the mail ------------------------------^


7/10. You need to sleeve those cables, ditch the IDE and get rid of that fan cable coming in from the bottom.


----------



## N?N?e(R)(C)AE?C'E>>Oz

Hows this?


----------



## uirusu.ningen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ѳѷë®©ƪǑȻҞ*


















Hows this?


2/10. Would have given you less if it hadn't made me laugh.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ѳѷë®©ƪǑȻҞ*


-snip-
Hows this?


Cut some holes in that box (through the back and stuffz) and shove the cables through there!









^Above
8/10. Looks like you can't do too much better. Bottom looks a little too busy for my liking, but it's pretty good where it really matters.


----------



## ShortySmalls

before (this looks so ghetto)








after (the 2nd picture of this looks even more ghetto then the before, hdd's are double sided taped to the back, and yes the side panel will still go on, but takes 2 people to push on it







)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*












Dude you get a 10/10 just for THINKING about that























I should try this


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*












Your 2x4 MB power supply cable goes out behind the MB, as it should. Then you have it coming back in front and traveling along the MB to its destination up top. If you will grope along the top of your MB tray you will find not only a hole to put that 2x4 plug through, but a slot that allows you to get even closer to the socket. Do that.

If the cable just won't reach, you need a cable extension, like this one, $4 including shipping. I'm fairly sure you can get a sleeved one.

You also have lots of room behind the MB to put those SATA cables. Here I posted the first iteration of my current project. One of the shots shows behind the MB, and what you can do there.


----------



## chatch15117

It's pretty hard managing the wires for a 900. The F_PANEL wires are not long enough for me to hide them. Also, I have 5 hard drives lol(one is IDE).


----------



## Thedark1337

5/10 at least sleeve those cables and hide them better. Also can you get interior shots?


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## Edgarejc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 









Speaking of perfect!

10/10!


----------



## Shane1244

Thanks!







Just need to get a bit of sleeving for the Power, Reset and HDD LED cables and ill be good to go.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Thanks!







Just need to get a bit of sleeving for the Power, Reset and HDD LED cables and ill be good to go.









Agreed.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1589/img0104am.jpg

remove the hard drive racks your not using.


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
remove the hard drive racks your not using.

I actually like it with the racks in there.







I say keep them!


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCpwnz* 
I actually like it with the racks in there.







I say keep them!









or you could remove them and get better air flow threw there to your video card, so it wouldn't be


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCpwnz* 
I actually like it with the racks in there.







I say keep them!









Yeah same here, They're great for hiding my extra wires!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
or you could remove them and get better air flow threw there to your video card, so it wouldn't be
















Well, Normally I would move them to make it cool, But it's the winter here so the added heat is nice for my bedroom!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 









8.5/10 i can still see the 24pin wires and you need to sleeve a few things. Hows about you take a pic at a better angle so we can see the rest of the cables coming out of the 5.25 drives.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
8.5/10 i can still see the 24pin wires and you need to sleeve a few things. Hows about you take a pic at a better angle so we can see the rest of the cables coming out of the 5.25 drives.

Alrightee, I'll take a picture now!


----------



## imh073p

Thanks


----------



## Marin

Repost.


----------



## nolonger

7/10. You need to sleeve those cables, tie the ones on the top left together and do the same for the EPS.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Well, Normally I would move them to make it cool, But it's the winter here so the added heat is nice for my bedroom!









Right, but keeping the heat in your computer probably doesn't warm your room much. Your cable management is great, though.

@Marin: It looks like your top two HDDs block airflow to your CPU cooler. Other than that and all the colorful cables, though, it looks good. 8/10.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trampton* 
Right, but keeping the heat in your computer probably doesn't warm your room much. Your cable management is great, though.

@Marin: It looks like your top two HDDs block airflow to your CPU cooler. Other than that and all the colorful cables, though, it looks good. 8/10.

Oh it does! My room is always a few degrees warmer then the rest of the house, and it's only when my computer is on.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Oh it does! My room is always a few degrees warmer then the rest of the house, and it's only when my computer is on.









I meant that blowing the warm air out into your room would do more good than letting it sit in the computer. I'm not sure how much the intake fan contributes to this, though, and keeping the hard drive holders in does look better in a way.

After buying a 902 because cable management in a Smilodon isn't very satisfying, I put the parts from the very old family Compaq in it. It's got an AMD Duron, an NVIDIA Riva TNT 32MB, 640MB of mismatched RAM, and a 30GB HDD.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Alrightee, I'll take a picture now!









So are you going to post that pic?


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trampton* 
I meant that blowing the warm air out into your room would do more good than letting it sit in the computer. I'm not sure how much the intake fan contributes to this, though, and keeping the hard drive holders in does look better in a way.

After buying a 902 because cable management in a Smilodon isn't very satisfying, I put the parts from the very old family Compaq in it. It's got an AMD Duron, an NVIDIA Riva TNT 32MB, 640MB of mismatched RAM, and a 30GB HDD.










Funny thing is it's better than mine... 6/10


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I have another update to present; this time, I got in those new NZXT 3-pin fan extensions (REALLY nice stuff, btw, worth every penny over other fan extensions) and a Techflex-sleeved Molex extension, relocated my Rheobus to the top of the case, and ran all the extensions alongside the case's cables through the top hole. I also got another velcro wrap and blended-in the main channel of cables going from the motherboard tray to the front. Result:










(Oh, and yeah, I dusted off the HX-850 after taking that.







)


----------



## nolonger

9/10 for no mods. If you modded some cable management holes it would be an easy 10.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


So are you going to post that pic?










I took the picture, but I used the flash because it's under my desk right now, and it looks horrid. I'll retake the picture during the day tomorrow.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


9/10 for no mods. If you modded some cable management holes it would be an easy 10.


Yeah, I know, but as it stands the powder coat is fragile enough, you can tell from the 5.25" bays that just sliding my DVD burner in and out stripped the coat (and I am careful about that!). Taking a Dremel to it would crush my heart...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Yeah, I know, but as it stands the powder coat is fragile enough, you can tell from the 5.25" bays that just sliding my DVD burner in and out stripped the coat (and I am careful about that!). Taking a Dremel to it would crush my heart...









Do you really mean powdercoat? That looks like normal paint to me, and a powdercoat can easily resist a cd drive sliding against it.


----------



## dgtlaser

Hello guys, I installed a fan-controller (Zalman MFC1-plus) in my case today.
I think I did a pretty good job with hiding the cables, all my six case fans are connected also I installed a little gadget called Scythe Kama Thermo to monitor my airflow going in the case







. Well here is the result:


























No I only have to wait for some CCFL's and a new side window, I'm expecting the package Thursday







.


----------



## nolonger

9.5/10. Get black SATA cables and sleeve the exhaust fan's cables.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Do you really mean powdercoat? That looks like normal paint to me, and a powdercoat can easily resist a cd drive sliding against it.

No, it's a powder coat. The ones that did it told me that it was meant for steel (lolwhat?) but did it anyway. That's why it comes off so easily. :/


----------



## oliverw92

They must have used an odd powder o.o


----------



## Regamaster

Hey everyone, been planning on posting in here for a while. I've been looking at this thread for months and seen alot of good work. Here's my build, first time posting any pics of her.

Let me know what you guys think, I'll appreciate it







. Also sorry about the bad quality pics, will post better ones in the future.


----------



## nolonger

9/10. You need to sleeve the odd wire and get black SATA cables.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
9/10. You need to sleeve the odd wire and get black SATA cables.

I find the black SATA cables to really just be a waste when you can barely see them









I love it. That's a 10/10 in my book. I don't care about sleeving. Although it would be a nice touch, I don't really rate people based on sleeving. Plus, I can barely see your wires anyways, so it doesn't really make that much of a difference


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Let me know what you guys think, I'll appreciate it







. Also sorry about the bad quality pics, will post better ones in the future.



























Looks like teh hawtness to me. The 902 is a huge improvement over the 900 and this is a good example of why. 9/10 theres a few little things to sleeve and improve but isnt there always? Speakin of improvements. I hid my pcie cables in the hdd cage and ghosted the drives. Hopefully i can get better than an 8 this time lol. I chose the least flattering pic as possible as well. I am sleeving all the misc case cables soon. Yes i know there is some dust hehe.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Looks like teh hawtness to me. The 902 is a huge improvement over the 900 and this is a good example of why. 9/10 theres a few little things to sleeve and improve but isnt there always? Speakin of improvements. I hid my pcie cables in the hdd cage and ghosted the drives. Hopefully i can get better than an 8 this time lol. I chose the least flattering pic as possible as well. I am sleeving all the misc case cables soon. Yes i know there is some dust hehe.


















9/10. That's a trick shot!







We need to be able to see the bottom part of the motherboard too! Nice improvement on the PCIE cables, though.


----------



## coreyL

this is mycm storm scout b4 i modded it


----------



## SgtHop

Derp.

Hmm. I just noticed there's a spare PCI power cable sticking out there. Disregard that, it's been removed, lol.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 









Derp.

Hmm. I just noticed there's a spare PCI power cable sticking out there. Disregard that, it's been removed, lol.

lol nice, 8/10 cause your tubing looks to be kinked xD

what about mine??

also tell me if you wanna see my un finished cm scout mod with water in it


----------



## SgtHop

I'm going to have to say 9/10 for you, Corey, just because of the massive bundles of colour that occupy your case, lol. But, they are neat massive bundles of colour, so whatev.

Also, I can't get them unkinked, and I can't be bothered to get compression fittings, because they cost money. This isn't a "rate my WC loop" thread anyway, lol.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I'm going to have to say 9/10 for you, Corey, just because of the massive bundles of colour that occupy your case, lol. But, they are neat massive bundles of colour, so whatev.

Also, I can't get them unkinked, and I can't be bothered to get compression fittings, because they cost money. This isn't a "rate my WC loop" thread anyway, lol.

yeah i have to have a terrible looking loop cause the force will break my plexiglass. this tubing is much stiffer than tygon tubing









want pix?

edit: screw it >.>
this mod ISNT FINISHED YET!





































oh gawd its terrible!


----------



## SgtHop

Well, why didn't you use Tygon then? Sounds to me like that would have been the best choice.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Well, why didn't you use Tygon then? Sounds to me like that would have been the best choice.

its still too stiff









i need really soft tubing.


----------



## lndeed

sorry for the bad quality my cameras batteries a very dead so i used my cell phone.:swearing:


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


yeah i have to have a terrible looking loop cause the force will break my plexiglass. this tubing is much stiffer than tygon tubing









want pix?

edit: screw it >.>
this mod ISNT FINISHED YET!





































oh gawd its terrible!










Serious bro, that is the most extreme scout i have seen. You must post this in the cm storm case thread we have going. My superiors would be very interested to see these mods. Im speechless, it doesnt even look like the same case. Where did you put the I.O. panel? Rep+


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Serious bro, that is the most extreme scout i have seen. You must post this in the cm storm case thread we have going. My superiors would be very interested to see these mods. Im speechless, it doesnt even look like the same case. Where did you put the I.O. panel? Rep+










hehe thats part of my incompletion









thanks for liking it ^_^

im looking for a 5.25 panel with io wired in it already, if not im just gunna make my own









i gotta do some tweaks here and there but its almost done


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


9/10. That's a trick shot!







We need to be able to see the bottom part of the motherboard too! Nice improvement on the PCIE cables, though.


Opps i posted the wrong pic lol, heres the most unflattering pic lol. Im waiting on my next mods (cutting out the fan grills and using uchannel to clean up the holes/ painting the case) to sleeve the misc cables since i have to pull the case apart. Im going to flip the psu to get the cable bundle closer to the mobo tray, and move the cathode modules into the hdd tray as well. NZXT now makes cheap unisleeve extensions so ill be getting those too. Aiming for that 10! Thanks for catching me on that.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Opps i posted the wrong pic lol, heres the most unflattering pic lol. Im waiting on my next mods (cutting out the fan grills and using uchannel to clean up the holes/ painting the case) to sleeve the misc cables since i have to pull the case apart. Im going to flip the psu to get the cable bundle closer to the mobo tray, and move the cathode modules into the hdd tray as well. NZXT now makes cheap unisleeve extensions so ill be getting those too. Aiming for that 10! Thanks for catching me on that.










i say plastidip the spaghetti cables, paint the cathode light controllers









9.5/10?


----------



## enkay

Imh0 nice one! What cards are those? 8.5/10

Check mine out just got done today took me 8 hours total!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkay*


Imh0 nice one! What cards are those? 8.5/10

Check mine out just got done today took me 8 hours total!


Wow thats pretty clean, 8 hours well spent lol. 9.75/10. Only thing i can see is that pesky ugly 24 pin problem everyone has. I love the low cost/labor cable sleeving you have there, matches the h50. I used to do my cables the same way back in the day. Hey thanks, thats a pretty accurate rating of my rig at the moment. Those are gtx 260s', i'm cheap lol. Post your stats in the my system section so we can see watcha got, is that a sniper case? Rep+


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lndeed* 


















sorry for the bad quality my cameras batteries a very dead so i used my cell phone.:swearing:

very clean indeed.. 9.9/10

kindly rate my updated rig,,


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 









Derp.

Hmm. I just noticed there's a spare PCI power cable sticking out there. Disregard that, it's been removed, lol.

Oh dear god sort those kinks out! They are killing your flow and temperatures! Just get some anti kink coils on there.

Nice one ashtyler! But is that thermaltake watercooling...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkay* 
Imh0 nice one! What cards are those? 8.5/10

Check mine out just got done today took me 8 hours total!

*looks around for video card*









9/10 'cus you're cheating! lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
im looking for a 5.25 panel with io wired in it already

This costs $14.99. I like mine:


----------



## nolonger

I think he meant one with power/reset buttons.

It really isn't hard to mod one. Any regular switch will work for power on, although momentary are preferred.


----------



## oliverw92

http://kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_2836.html

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## driftingforlife

here is my attempt at cable manigment. bear in mind im still learing.


----------



## nolonger

6/10. You want to route the cables behind the motherboard tray for better looks (although I don't doubt your airflow is pretty good).


----------



## driftingforlife

thank you


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*


here is my attempt at cable manigment. bear in mind im still learing.


AHHH!!!!! That 24 pin-extender just kills it man. That hurts my eyes. If i am correct, i don't think your case has a see-through side panel so at least thats good


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


9/10. You need to sleeve the odd wire and get black SATA cables.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I find the black SATA cables to really just be a waste when you can barely see them









I love it. That's a 10/10 in my book. I don't care about sleeving. Although it would be a nice touch, I don't really rate people based on sleeving. Plus, I can barely see your wires anyways, so it doesn't really make that much of a difference











Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Looks like teh hawtness to me. The 902 is a huge improvement over the 900 and this is a good example of why. 9/10 theres a few little things to sleeve and improve but isnt there always?


Thanks for all the feedback guys, I really appreciate it







. You got some good points, I'd prefer black SATA cables too but my motherboard came with a butt load of free red ones so I thought to myself why go buy more? will consider it in the future though! Cable tucking/management is pretty tricky in the Antec 902 since the HDD's aren't positioned sideways to conceal wires as nicely as, for example, cooler master cases.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Thanks for all the feedback guys, I really appreciate it







. You got some good points, I'd prefer black SATA cables too but my motherboard came with a butt load of free red ones so I thought to myself why go buy more? will consider it in the future though! Cable tucking/management is pretty tricky in the Antec 902 since the HDD's aren't positioned sideways to conceal wires as nicely as, for example, cooler master cases.

im not sure about the 902 but you may try turning the drive around make it so the cables come off the front of the drive and all you see sticking out the back side is the "front" of the drive


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
http://kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_2836.html

Is that what you are looking for?

thanks so much , rep


----------



## oliverw92

No probs







I have one, really good quality. Have fun managing the ton of cables though!


----------



## driftingforlife

i have just bought a spare 24 pin cosmos s cable so might have a go at brading it to make it look better. thanks for the input


----------



## Liighthead

and the cables







looks nice..... maby next build ill post my cables


----------



## whe3ls

mine


----------



## nolonger

4/10. You can do better.


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Oh dear god sort those kinks out! They are killing your flow and temperatures! Just get some anti kink coils on there.

Nice one ashtyler! But is that thermaltake watercooling...

yes sir, its just so hard to look for 1156 bracket, hehehe, ill change those with DIY if i have the budget..


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i know around here you guys are kings of the cable affairs and i wasnt sure where to look, but i was wondering if its possible to sleeve a pair of headphone, JVC Harx700 to be more exact. i know the cable is probably 1/8th in diameter and about 12 feet in length, is there sleeving small enough for this and if so whats the recommended place to get some, im pretty sure newegg or amazon dont carry this so thats out. thanks in advance.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
i know around here you guys are kings of the cable affairs and i wasnt sure where to look, but i was wondering if its possible to sleeve a pair of headphone, JVC Harx700 to be more exact. i know the cable is probably 1/8th in diameter and about 12 feet in length, is there sleeving small enough for this and if so whats the recommended place to get some, im pretty sure newegg or amazon dont carry this so thats out. thanks in advance.

You're better off asking in the audio section. Sleeving with any kind of sleeve might lead to problems as the sleeve rubs against the cable, you need a special type of sleeve. What I see others do is actually replace the cable altogether.

There are 1/8" sleeves which should work fine, though. Look for the seller furryletters in eBay. You want the "Clean Cut" sleeving.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

thx for the reply, i was thinking i was gonna have to replace the cable all together, which i didnt wanna do bc honestly i dont wanna open the up to tinker with them and possibly messing something up since i would have to get a solder gun and learn how to use it, but it shouldnt be that hard, thanks again for the tip and ill do some more looking around.


----------



## nolonger

The hardest part is opening them up. After that, just desolder the old cable and solder the new cable in. With a soldering iron it's usually as easy as touching the solder to melt it and remove the cable. Then, heat the metal for 1-2 seconds, put some solder on, remove the solder and THEN remove the iron.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

ok, im thinking the cable wont really have a huge impact other than the actual quality of the cable or maybe a bit better signal through it, i could probably make it shorter since although 12ft is nice, i dont sit that far away from my mp3/pc and the cable makes like a snake around the room hehe. im gonna get a red/black one if i can.


----------



## nolonger

Depending on what kind of cable they used the improvement could be significant.

I remember changing the cable that came with my electric guitar for a better quality one, the difference was night and day. All sorts of little sound defects were fixed.

This is more of an audiophile thing to do (changing the cables), but I figure since you want better looks you might as well go to town and get a nice quality one.


----------



## btwalter

here's mine. I actually fixed the fan cable in the back, it's no longer visible.


----------



## nolonger

8/10, need hole for those SATA cables and hide the DVD drive cables better by pulling them tighter.


----------



## btwalter

yeah, as soon as I get a dremel, and it warms up, I'll be taking everything out and modding the case. Thanks for the input


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
here's mine. I actually fixed the fan cable in the back, it's no longer visible.









8.5/10 needs to be painted black, and few holes added

EDIT: needs a cpu and cooler added as well


----------



## tOny3

the vendetta is now rotated 90degrees to the left, since the picture, i ran into some problems so i had to rotate it


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
No probs







I have one, really good quality. Have fun managing the ton of cables though!

the only "cables" i have to manage are my water tubes lol



















see??

my modded cm scout unfinished









edit: just noticed you can see my pump cable but meh


----------



## donutpirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
here's mine. I actually fixed the fan cable in the back, it's no longer visible.









No RAM/CPU/Heatsink I call shenanigans.


----------



## HuffPCair

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
the only "cables" i have to manage are my water tubes lol



















see??

my modded cm scout unfinished









edit: just noticed you can see my pump cable but meh









You really need to redo that watercooling tubing. I give you a 6/10 cause that tubing is way to long.


----------



## tOny3

anyone gonna rate mines


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HuffPCair* 
You really need to redo that watercooling tubing. I give you a 6/10 cause that tubing is way to long.

that tubing is too damned stiff and will break my plexi. i need softer tubing. you want to see REAL cable management? look at my air cooled version.


----------



## HuffPCair

Just lightly heat it. That is what I used to do if I had a tight bend. All that tubing hides everything. While I love watercooling I still love to see the hardware.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HuffPCair* 
Just lightly heat it. That is what I used to do if I had a tight bend. All that tubing hides everything. While I love watercooling I still love to see the hardware.

so if i use a heatgun, i can bend the cables how i need?


----------



## dgtlaser

Hello guys, I received a interesting package today in the mail. It are some new CCFL's and a new window, well see for your self if you like it







.

























Please rate and comment







.


----------



## oliverw92

Those lancools really are great cases!


----------



## KShirza1

HTPC Build almost done. still need a blueray and pci video card


----------



## coreyL

KShirza1 said:


> HTPC Build almost done. still need a blueray and pci video card
> 
> that must be some old hardware. i would think it would struggle with playing blu rays


----------



## KShirza1

coreyL said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> 
> HTPC Build almost done. still need a blueray and pci video card
> 
> that must be some old hardware. i would think it would struggle with playing blu rays
> 
> 
> thats a brand new foxconn 45csx atom 330 dual core.
> 
> specs:
> 
> Intel Atom 330 Dual Core 1.6Ghz
> 1GB Corsair ram DDR2 1066mhz (running at 533mhz)
> 160GB 7200rpm 8mb (dont need the storage because i will be streaming or playing discs)
> Super Case MI-008 Micro itx case
> Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add a powercolor 4350 with hdmi and im set


----------



## coreyL

KShirza1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coreyL*
> 
> 
> thats a brand new foxconn 45csx atom 330 dual core.
> 
> specs:
> 
> Intel Atom 330 Dual Core 1.6Ghz
> 1GB Corsair ram DDR2 1066mhz (running at 533mhz)
> 160GB 7200rpm 8mb (dont need the storage because i will be streaming or playing discs)
> Super Case MI-008 Micro itx case
> Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add a powercolor 4350 with hdmi and im set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should at least be pci-e 1x over a regular pci card. its newer and better =]


----------



## oliverw92

You sure that heatsink is gonna fit?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You sure that heatsink is gonna fit?


theres enough room. look, its about the same ammount of room as 2 pci slots









he could use a heatsink with an actual fan though. i think that card is gunna get over 100c easy.

you KNOW you could mod the case some. drill a few airflow holes in that side of the case and put a heatsink with a small fan on ^_^


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


theres enough room. look, its about the same ammount of room as 2 pci slots









he could use a heatsink with an actual fan though. i think that card is gunna get over 100c easy.

you KNOW you could mod the case some. drill a few airflow holes in that side of the case and put a heatsink with a small fan on ^_^


There should be ebough room, but if not there are PCI 9400gt's with smaller heatsink and fan instead of a large passive cooler like the power color above

there is ventilation above and below the case, and with the 80mm fan i added should be ok. Im wanting to add a little window on the case either way.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


theres enough room. look, its about the same ammount of room as 2 pci slots









he could use a heatsink with an actual fan though. i think that card is gunna get over 100c easy.

you KNOW you could mod the case some. drill a few airflow holes in that side of the case and put a heatsink with a small fan on ^_^


My sig rig has that distance between the pci slot and the side, and i can just fit:










The pci 4350 card will stay below 50 easily btw, they aren't gonna design a card that overheats


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


My sig rig has that distance between the pci slot and the side, and i can just fit:










The pci 4350 card will stay below 50 easily btw, they aren't gonna design a card that overheats


passive heatsinks with no airflow suck though.

you need at least good case airflow for them to work well.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
passive heatsinks with no airflow suck though.

you need at least good case airflow for them to work well.

Why do they suck? If they dissipate the heat fine, you don't need fans. Those chips don't give out much heat at all.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


HTPC Build almost done. still need a blueray and pci video card






telling you right now blue-ray will not play on that box, atom's strugle with 720 video, let alone trying to decode blueray and play 1080p it is going to stumble all over the place drunk. it has two sides to blue-ray, playing the video its self that the video card can do but before it can play the video it needs to decode it, because there is copy protection on it and it isn't able to decode it fast enough. 
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/int...-ray,7243.html


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


telling you right now blue-ray will not play on that box, atom's strugle with 720 video, let alone trying to decode blueray and play 1080p it is going to stumble all over the place drunk. it has two sides to blue-ray, playing the video its self that the video card can do but before it can play the video it needs to decode it, because there is copy protection on it and it isn't able to decode it fast enough. 
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/int...-ray,7243.html


true, but the 330 is a dual core unlike the 280 single core. matched with ION these can do it just fine. Im missing the ION so ill be getting a video card with HDMI. althout i may not even stick a drive in it since i only plan on streeming mainly, but a BD drive is a nice touch.

280 specs

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41411

330 specs

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35641

My board specs:

North BridgeIntel 945GC
South BridgeIntel ICH7


----------



## GJF47




----------



## Tator Tot

8.5/10

Spray your front panel wires black. Get black SATA Cables.

And a set of NZXT Cable extensions would be nice as well.


----------



## ehume

Got a link for NZXT Cable extensions?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Got a link for NZXT Cable extensions?


Newegg has them. 










The Molex cable is normal sleeving like what's on some fans and PSU's, the 3 pin fan cables are NZXT ones.


----------



## tOny3

anyone gonna rate mines







?


----------



## ehume

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tOny3* 
anyone gonna rate mines







?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tOny3* 

























the vendetta is now rotated 90degrees to the left, since the picture, i ran into some problems so i had to rotate it

8/10. Nice, you did an alright job on concealing your cables but what is that material you used to wallpaper the inside of your case? Looks a little tacky TBH. Also I know this is a cable rating thread but you could really use a hardware overhaul.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


true, but the 330 is a dual core unlike the 280 single core. matched with ION these can do it just fine. Im missing the ION so ill be getting a video card with HDMI. althout i may not even stick a drive in it since i only plan on streeming mainly, but a BD drive is a nice touch.

280 specs

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41411

330 specs

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35641

My board specs:

North BridgeIntel 945GC
South BridgeIntel ICH7


and unless every thing is hdcp you won't get 1080p also. atom is really good for every thing but blueray i wouldn't spend the money on the drive but a internal hard drive for it


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


and unless every thing is hdcp you won't get 1080p also. atom is really good for every thing but blueray i wouldn't spend the money on the drive but a internal hard drive for it


I can just stream 1080p quality using home server from the sig rig skip the need of a optical drive. i can experiment by using my BD player from the my sig rig, but i will still need the a video card since the onboard cant even do anything higher than 480.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


and unless every thing is hdcp you won't get 1080p also. atom is really good for every thing but blueray i wouldn't spend the money on the drive but a internal hard drive for it


My 311 can decode 1080p Blu-Ray discs (via external drive) just fine, and it's got an Atom 270. Having a real GPU makes all the difference


----------



## tOny3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
8/10. Nice, you did an alright job on concealing your cables but what is that material you used to wallpaper the inside of your case? Looks a little tacky TBH. Also I know this is a cable rating thread but you could really use a hardware overhaul.

ehhe i got a 9/10 last time but oh well xD

i used some arts and craft foam thing or w/e, whats under is black but paint started to chip so i had to do something







, yes i am in SERIOUS need of hardware overhaul, when i get some more money i should be able to buy some new stuff, i just got the vendetta the other week


----------



## flamingoyster

hey guys, rate my cables!


----------



## ehume

What cables? You got cables?

BTW--Is that San Ace pushing or pulling?


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
What cables? You got cables?

BTW--Is that San Ace pushing or pulling?

My san ace is broken right now







well not "broke" but I did a crappy solder job on it and the solder broke so I have to fix it. Until then, my old ultra kaze is back in charge.

It's pushing, though. And the back outtake fan is reversed to intake.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


My san ace is broken right now







well not "broke" but I did a crappy solder job on it and the solder broke so I have to fix it. Until then, my old ultra kaze is back in charge.

It's pushing, though. And the back outtake fan is reversed to intake.



I think it's just pointless to make us rate your cables when you've got that case.
At that point, you HAVE to grade on sleeve jobs and colors of cables









So sleeve all those unsleeved parts and you'll have awesome cables mate.

Seriously if you get less than an 8/10 on that case with cable management you either have way to many cables, way to much crap, or you suck completely at managing cables.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I think it's just pointless to make us rate your cables when you've got that case.
At that point, you HAVE to grade on sleeve jobs and colors of cables









So sleeve all those unsleeved parts and you'll have awesome cables mate.

Seriously if you get less than an 8/10 on that case with cable management you either have way to many cables, way to much crap, or you suck completely at managing cables.










lol well thanks


----------



## tanderson

just sold my 922, so this is me for the next couple of days. lol figured itd be fun to show this.

but when my K62 comes in ill get more pics!


----------



## Raiden911

Here's mine


----------



## Kerelm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
hey guys, rate my cables!

Looks bad imo. I hate how the cables just go threw those holes no imagination or mod you just put ugly cables threw ugly rubber gromits.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


just sold my 922, so this is me for the next couple of days. lol figured itd be fun to show this.

but when my K62 comes in ill get more pics!




a good while ago my rig looked like that. rate this plox


----------



## oliverw92

I refuse.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerelm*


Looks bad imo. I hate how the cables just go threw those holes no imagination or mod you just put ugly cables threw ugly rubber gromits.


I can't tell if you'z trollin.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*




a good while ago my rig looked like that. rate this plox










I'll give ya 1/10 'cus you actually managed to plug it all in, lol!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*




a good while ago my rig looked like that. rate this plox










Dear lord! I can barely bring myself to look at it! What the frick is that?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


a good while ago my rig looked like that. rate this plox










Nice electrical tape mod, I'll give you a 10 for creativity.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


I can't tell if you'z trollin.










He's saying is that all you did was install your components in your case and feed the wires through the premade holes.

It's not bad looking but it's not creative, just stock.

7/10 looks good IMHO. At least you took the time to run your cables behind the board.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Dear lord! I can barely bring myself to look at it! What the frick is that?










lol it was when i was testign a LOT of different parts and had no test bed >.>

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Nice electrical tape mod, I'll give you a 10 for creativity.










thanks ^_^

i was using good tubing, crap thermaltake pump and res. it wasnt possible to make it all stay in one spot. which is where the tape mod came in







no parts died on this ghetto test bed ^_^

why thermaltake you ask? well a couple years ago, i got interested in watercooling and my dumbass spent 200 bones on a garbage thermaltake kit and temps were all good and fine but i wuickly realized:

A: the quality was turrible. 
B:it looks turrible compaired to self build waterloops.
C:thermaltake has only made a few good products, EVER.

once i read the stats on my p500 pump, i almost puked in disgust. its like 500 liters an hour and crap psi. thats why i got a swiftech mcp 665-b for $10 more than what thermaltake was charging on their p500 pumps. thier res was alright in the bigwater 760i but paled in compairison to the microres. the block was just TERRIBLE. i replaced that with an ocz hydroflow, now an apgee gtz i got for $40

it was really cool learning all that about watercooling ^_^ just makes me sad i would have easily figured it out in minutes if i asked what parts i would need and bought them and fit em together.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarlordOne*


He's saying is that all you did was install your components in your case and feed the wires through the premade holes.

It's not bad looking but it's not creative, just stock.

7/10 looks good IMHO. At least you took the time to run your cables behind the board.



corsair obsidian comes with all those holes premade?


----------



## t-ramp

It sure does...


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarlordOne* 
He's saying is that all you did was install your components in your case and feed the wires through the premade holes.

It's not bad looking but it's not creative, just stock.

7/10 looks good IMHO. At least you took the time to run your cables behind the board.

I didn't know it was about creativity (or opinions on my taste in cases); I thought this was purely about management of cables.







No point in doing (or modding) anything beyond "stock" if it's already as good as it could be...(edit: I've already made sure all my fans are sleeved (except for one) so I wouldn't really call it "stock")

It would just be nice to get some actual feedback as far as what to do better instead of just "muuu muuu how unoriginal!"

Something along the lines of this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 

So sleeve all those unsleeved parts and you'll have awesome cables mate.


----------



## coupe

* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip

Help!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerelm* 
Looks bad imo. I hate how the cables just go threw those holes no imagination or mod you just put ugly cables threw ugly rubber gromits.

This is not a 'rate my cables aesthetics' thread, this is a 'rate my cable MANAGEMENT' thread. In this situation, his cables are managed perfectly. It is clean and tidy and he has simply made use of the stock cable management options in his case. Don't slam a man for going stock!

Anyway...

I give it a 10/10 for cable management and an 8/10 for cable aesthetics. As was mentioned before, if you sleeved your cables or painted them black, they would be fairly invisible and look fantastic


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
This is not a 'rate my cables aesthetics' thread, this is a 'rate my cable MANAGEMENT' thread. In this situation, his cables are managed perfectly. It is clean and tidy and he has simply made use of the stock cable management options in his case. Don't slam a man for going stock!

Anyway...

I give it a 10/10 for cable management and an 8/10 for cable aesthetics. As was mentioned before, if you sleeved your cables or painted them black, they would be fairly invisible and look fantastic









Thank you, this is helpful







I never considered the option of painting...hmm







i haven't read all 1000 pages or so of this thread so excuse me if there are examples of it already, but has anyone tried painting cables? What kind of paint would be best to use?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
Thank you, this is helpful







I never considered the option of painting...hmm







i haven't read all 1000 pages or so of this thread so excuse me if there are examples of it already, but has anyone tried painting cables? What kind of paint would be best to use?

I tried it out on an old powersupply a little while back as a tester. I was using automotive paint at the time but if you like I can test it out with standard spraypaint too. As long as you give it a few coats, the paint should stay on nicely and if you accidentally chip it, you've still got the other layers of paint beneath it to save your ass


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I tried it out on an old powersupply a little while back as a tester. I was using automotive paint at the time but if you like I can test it out with standard spraypaint too. As long as you give it a few coats, the paint should stay on nicely and if you accidentally chip it, you've still got the other layers of paint beneath it to save your ass









Awesome! I just had another idea -- what about black electrical tape? It would solve the issue of peeling.

Edit: I know that ideally I would just sleeve the cables but...I really doubt my ability to do that without screwing something up. I guess sometimes you just have to take the dive, but I don't think I'm ready...

Although, I do have a corsair 650tx i'm not using, and I could test sleeve it! Hm...that actually might be a really good way to ease into it. Thoughts?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coupe* 










* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip

Help!









9/10
that is very well hidden and doesn't hinder ANY airflow, and the cables look pretty sweet


----------



## Tempest_Inc

I'm still looking to clean it up a little but here is what it looks like.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coupe*











* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip

Help!










Help?? Dude, I couldn't even see any cables!







10/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest_Inc*


I'm still looking to clean it up a little but here is what it looks like.


That looks like a difficult case to manage cables in, so I commend your efforts. It's hard for me to judge since I don't know what that case's potential is, but I'd say 8/10


----------



## flamingoyster

edit: double post :O


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


Awesome! I just had another idea -- what about black electrical tape? It would solve the issue of peeling.

Edit: I know that ideally I would just sleeve the cables but...I really doubt my ability to do that without screwing something up. I guess sometimes you just have to take the dive, but I don't think I'm ready...

Although, I do have a corsair 650tx i'm not using, and I could test sleeve it! Hm...that actually might be a really good way to ease into it. Thoughts?


I've tried tape too but would never do it again. It's hard to get it to look clean and after a while the 'glue' on the sticky side of the tape gets really gross. If you were to ever take the tape off, you'd be left with a sticky mess everywhere.

Sleeving really would be the best way to do it, whether you sleeve every single cable, or just each cable bunch. Definitely give it a try on the old psu though. Would be a good way for you to get the feel of it and feel a little more confident


----------



## coupe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
Help?? Dude, I couldn't even see any cables!







10/10

Oh I mean help w/ my sig link. Tryin to figure out a WC mod!


----------



## noobclocker1277

please be kind

ps best pic i got at minute


----------



## NameUnknown

I had it posted a while ago (last year) and nobody judge it. I'll get a newer pic up later this week after I add in some SSDs I got here on OCN


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
Awesome! I just had another idea -- what about black electrical tape? It would solve the issue of peeling.

Edit: I know that ideally I would just sleeve the cables but...I really doubt my ability to do that without screwing something up. I guess sometimes you just have to take the dive, but I don't think I'm ready...

Although, I do have a corsair 650tx i'm not using, and I could test sleeve it! Hm...that actually might be a really good way to ease into it. Thoughts?

Sleeving is not that hard. You've sleeved fans before, it's the same deal, except with a lot more cables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 









I had it posted a while ago (last year) and nobody judge it. I'll get a newer pic up later this week after I add in some SSDs I got here on OCN









8/10. Sleeve the cables, bundle them all together on the bottom and pull all the cables as tight as you can so you display less of them.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 

I had it posted a while ago (last year) and nobody judge it. I'll get a newer pic up later this week after I add in some SSDs I got here on OCN










See those cables at the drive bays?
Push them back a ways









See those PSU cables at the bottom?
Tighten them up a bit so that they're more bunched together and close... It'll look a bit nicer.
Pretty much a 8/10 job right there. Just clean a few things up for that perfect 10!

Other thoughts:
Sleeve what's left and you'll be good to go


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Sleeving is not that hard. You've sleeved fans before, it's the same deal, except with a lot more cables.

correction: my fans are sleeved, but i did not sleeve them.







frozencpu gives you the option of having any of your fans pre-sleeved


----------



## Kerelm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


I can't tell if you'z trollin.










Im just saying it looks poor. Cbf elaborating on why.


----------



## sexybastard

rate mine plz


----------



## Shane1244

7/10


----------



## oliverw92

Each time you keep reposting this, your score goes down by 1.


----------



## sexybastard

Last time I posted in this thread was when I had a watercooling loop in there (over 3 weeks ago).

I added the Noctua so wanted an updated rating


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


Last time I posted in this thread was when I had a watercooling loop in there (over 3 weeks ago).

I added the Noctua so wanted an updated rating










you downgraded from WC why?


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


you downgraded from WC why? 


because it was hard to manage in a case my size and it also reduced my ability to transport it with ease.

but yeah I am missing the temps right now


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
This is not a 'rate my cables aesthetics' thread, this is a 'rate my cable MANAGEMENT' thread. In this situation, his cables are managed perfectly. It is clean and tidy and he has simply made use of the stock cable management options in his case. Don't slam a man for going stock!

Anyway...

I give it a 10/10 for cable management and an 8/10 for cable aesthetics. As was mentioned before, if you sleeved your cables or painted them black, they would be fairly invisible and look fantastic









Omg i couldn't have said it any better, thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Rebel4055

I would post my new setup but the camera I have is HORRIBLE at focusing.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


correction: my fans are sleeved, but i did not sleeve them.







frozencpu gives you the option of having any of your fans pre-sleeved


Look up a sleeving guide and maybe re-sleeve one or two fans so you get a feeling of what it's like. A molex pin remover sometimes makes the job easier.


----------



## JTGarr

I'm new here, be gentle.


----------



## nolonger

8/10. Nice organization, but you have to sleeve the cables!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
8/10. Nice organization, but you have to sleeve the cables!

Why...? This is a rate how organised by cables are thread, not a sleeving thread. I say about 8.5


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Why...? This is a rate how organised by cables are thread, not a sleeving thread. I say about 8.5

I make the rules here, ok?

JK!









Actually, the thread title just says rate my cables, it doesn't say rate how organized my cables are.


----------



## JTGarr

I have sleeved extensions on the 24 & 8 pin and I like the way they look on those. However, I don't like the bulkiness that it adds.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I make the rules here, ok?

JK!









Actually, the thread title just says rate my cables, it doesn't say rate how organized my cables are.









But if it were a thread based on the rating of how your cables looked, why would you rate on whether or not you could see them as well


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
rate mine plz :d




























10/10


----------



## gablain

please rate my cable :


----------



## Dilyn

0/10

I can see it.


----------



## gablain

Ok i did some cable management , is it better now ?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
But if it were a thread based on the rating of how your cables looked, why would you rate on whether or not you could see them as well









Because cables are ugly. Even more so when they are not sleeved. Ratings go like this for me: Hidden cables > Sleeved cables > non-sleeved cables. If you eliminate the last one and have pretty well hidden cables, you get 9/10 from me. 10/10 is only used in special cases.


----------



## AMOCO

can't rate the 2 above,no pics.,here is mine:


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I make the rules here, ok?

JK!









Actually, the thread title just says rate my cables, it doesn't say rate how organized my cables are.









pwnd


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
can't rate the 2 above,no pics.,here is mine:









7/10. The IDE needs to go, black sata cables and sleeving!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
Ok i did some cable management , is it better now ?










Perfect 10/10 right there. No cables in sight.
Hope they're sleeved









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Because cables are ugly. Even more so when they are not sleeved. Ratings go like this for me: Hidden cables > Sleeved cables > non-sleeved cables. If you eliminate the last one and have pretty well hidden cables, you get 9/10 from me. 10/10 is only used in special cases.

Opinions, we both have one. Let's leave it at that, eh? I respect yours, you respect mine. We'll just rate on a different scale.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
can't rate the 2 above,no pics.,here is mine:









Nice cow thingy









The cables just aren't all that nice... 8/10 because they're mostly hidden from view. You'll get a higher score when I can't see that IDE, cus those stupid looking ones always just make me rage.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Opinions, we both have one. Let's leave it at that, eh? I respect yours, you respect mine. We'll just rate on a different scale.

By all means! I love seeing these ratings!


----------



## ghettogeddy

before 








after 








before 








after 









still need a couple extension cables and ill be set


----------



## djjoonie

i thought i did a great job until i saw this thread...
well, here is mine with Pcp&c turbo 1200w


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djjoonie* 
i thought i did a great job until i saw this thread...
well, here is mine with Pcp&c turbo 1200w










Sleeve dem cables.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djjoonie* 
i thought i did a great job until i saw this thread...
well, here is mine with Pcp&c turbo 1200w










Nice rig, better pic please.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Sleeve dem cables.


He did...


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
He did...

He should fix those heat shrinks ..
looks like its not yet done ..


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
He should fix those heat shrinks ..
looks like its not yet done ..









No he shouldn't, that's how they're supposed to be. Go look at and PCP&C PSU, it's 100% correct.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


No he shouldn't, that's how they're supposed to be. Go look at and PCP&C PSU, it's 100% correct.


tat shrink tube is way to long i dont care if it supposed to be like that lol its fugly lol


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


tat shrink tube is way to long i dont care if it supposed to be like that lol its fugly lol


This!









but i think it not yet heated that's why the ends are loose and not wrapping the cables .. looks undone


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## nolonger

7/10. Sleeve the un-sleeved wires and cut a whole next to the PSU to hide those cables better.


----------



## hapgil121

Here is mine


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapgil121* 
Here is mine

9/10 Those singled sleaved cables look amazing







but the H50's Power cable is standing out way to much and the Front panel headfone jacks cable is there awswell But still very nice (Y)


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
before








after








before








after









still need a couple extension cables and ill be set

i got skipped lol thats a first


----------



## TARRCO

What you think for a MATX Build...


































..That was so close....I was ****ting myself haha








......Thank god for modular psu


































My CM 341 Next to friends CM 590......









Cheers


----------



## Aawa

Just built my girlfriends computer with a bunch of parts I had laying around, and ordered a few parts I bought. Here is the cable management i put into it. How's it look?

E8400
TRUE 120
2X Seagate 7200.10 250gig in Raid 0
Gigabyte p45-UD3P
G.Skill 4gig (2x2) DDR2 800
Sapphire 5770
Corsair 520HX
CM Storm Scout


----------



## oliverw92

World's smallest tech bench anyone?


----------



## Tator Tot

9/10

You could pull the wires tighter. And stuff that SATA Cable.


----------



## SpidermanXP7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*




















World's smallest tech bench anyone?


lol love the size, I would like to build something similar for a media center, BR drive, 2TB HDD ect....


----------



## oliverw92

Lol thanks


----------



## Foxx

I don't even know what to say about this D:


----------



## nolonger

Where's Waldo?


----------



## SpidermanXP7

Foxx said:


> I don't even know what to say about this D:
> 
> I do, it is called where is the cable management


----------



## Dilyn

I died a little on the inside when I saw that one


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I died a little on the inside when I saw that one










I faced palmed like the guy in my avatar


----------



## Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I died a little on the inside when I saw that one










Does someone need a hug? :c


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foxx* 
Does someone need a hug? :c


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









For some reason that smiley reminds me of this.

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/1029/derpmegaman.jpg


----------



## sublime-1

brand new.

Just assembled.

I havent had a chance to research options for hiding the lower cables coming out of the P/S. I didn't think modular was worth the money honestly. And I have lots of Molex Parts if I wanna turn it into a modular P/S.

Where are the guys with the thin ribbon type power connectors, getting those from ? Custom ? Or Mail Order ?


----------



## imadude10

My bro's Coolermaster PSU has the "Ribbon type" flat cables. I think it's certain brands, not custom.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime-1* 
brand new.

Just assembled.

I havent had a chance to research options for hiding the lower cables coming out of the P/S. I didn't think modular was worth the money honestly. And I have lots of Molex Parts if I wanna turn it into a modular P/S.

Where are the guys with the thin ribbon type power connectors, getting those from ? Custom ? Or Mail Order ?

http://www.chucklesmafia.com/case-guts.jpg

Trick angle, please retake image directly from the side.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime-1* 
brand new.

Just assembled.

I havent had a chance to research options for hiding the lower cables coming out of the P/S. I didn't think modular was worth the money honestly. And I have lots of Molex Parts if I wanna turn it into a modular P/S.

Where are the guys with the thin ribbon type power connectors, getting those from ? Custom ? Or Mail Order ?

[URL=http://www.chucklesmafia.com/case-guts.jpg%5B/img]http://www.chucklesmafia.com/case-guts.jpg[/img[/URL]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Corsair has the ribbon cables, more specifically the HX series.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foxx* 
I don't even know what to say about this D:

Oh, Lord! It looks like the rear of my stereo system, back in the '70's!


----------



## pmrballer123

hey heres mine, i know its alittle messy in the bottom not to bad and i could sleeve cables just dont have any sleeving right know..


----------



## nolonger

8/10. You need to sleeve and pull the PCI-E cables tighter.


----------



## pmrballer123

It doesnt look like there tight but they are if i pull them any harder it starts to pull on my graphics card hard downward and i dont want to snap anything or bend the card so i dont know what i could do


----------



## donutpirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foxx* 
I don't even know what to say about this D:


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foxx* 
I don't even know what to say about this D:










Ghettofabulous?


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 


















World's smallest tech bench anyone?

you gotta mount that power button man... then it would be 10 hands down


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. nice oli. i could do that too!!


----------



## djjoonie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


tat shrink tube is way to long i dont care if it supposed to be like that lol its fugly lol


lol, thats how it came from pc power and cooling which u will probably have no idea and i am not modding those shrink tubes because they are supposed to be like that and it looks perfect in my eyes. Thanks


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foxx*


I don't even know what to say about this D:





















Just ... No..


----------



## VladamirTOM

Just finished. I'm not a pro or anything but what do you think?


----------



## nolonger

3/10. You can do much better. Tuck all the cables behind the motherboard and pull them as tight as possible.


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gensou*


10/10 for SuperBagle.

This is the best I could do without cutting any holes, ripping crap out. I don't have any one of those fancy zip ties either.



















what motherboard was this?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*












6/10. It's a mess.


----------



## o0jayp0o

hello. rate my cables! the 9800 is on its way back from xfx it died




























maybe i should mount my hd upside down. ^^ new pics with that done and when my card comes home soon!


----------



## JTGarr

I'm back, sleeved all visible cables.


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JTGarr*


I'm back, sleeved all visible cables.











8/10 nice


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o*


what motherboard was this?


Looks like an EVGA/XFX 680i


----------



## X3NIA

Just finished with paint earlier today


----------



## nolonger

9/10, only sleeving can improve your score.


----------



## Shane1244

7/10.


----------



## JTGarr

I would appreciate it if people would score/criticize my rig (last page). I got a 8 and a 8.5 prior to sleeving (5 or 6 pages back), I am curious where I rank now.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JTGarr*


I'm back, sleeved all visible cables.



























9/10. You need to tie some cables together to make them neater.


----------



## Shane1244

The management it good, It just don't look neat and tidy.


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o* 
hello. rate my cables! the 9800 is on its way back from xfx it died




























maybe i should mount my hd upside down. ^^ new pics with that done and when my card comes home soon!









rate me?


----------



## maximus20895

9.5/10


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
9/10, only sleeving can improve your score.

i will be ordering this sometimes soon









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812170007

and just throw electrical tape over what else is visible from the psu


----------



## mark3510




----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*





















Just read your build-log too. Just awesome man I wish I could do work like that.

9.9/10 the .1 is because the finishing touch would be running those GPU power cables behind the hdd cage


----------



## mark3510

@ jerseydubbin

thanks for rating man







really appreciated.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 


















Nice work there. That is some sweet sleaving and modding. I really like the color scheme too. I give it a 10/10.


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*





















9.75/10 that cable by your 2 red fans is killin it haha


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

heres mine... im not very patient


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
heres mine... im not very patient

i would cut out that lower drive bay. just me though.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o* 
i would cut out that lower drive bay. just me though.

So would I. I did just that with my case.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*





















One of very few that have done sleeving and cable management perfectly.

It's breath taking.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*






















HOLLAAAYYY SHIITTTTT... 20 Billion out of 10


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


So would I. I did just that with my case.


c i would, but its holding a fan and with my temps as good as they are i dont want to fool with t any more. but i did think about doing that


----------



## zamdam

Do you guys think the res would look better standing up to the right of my pump?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

ya it would make the guts look/seem less cluttered


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*





























Do you guys think the res would look better standing up to the right of my pump?


9.5/10 good job .5 just cuz if u painted the inside black that would be very pretty


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


ya it would make the guts look/seem less cluttered


Thats what i was thinking.. I will do that tonight when i get off of work..


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


9.5/10 good job .5 just cuz if u painted the inside black that would be very pretty



Yea.. I still might do that eventually.. I should have done that when I had everything out this past weekend. Thats when I installed the wc equipment..

Thanks


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


9.5/10 good job .5 just cuz if u painted the inside black that would be very pretty


Do you think I should paint it glossy black or flat?

I was thinking flat black..


----------



## nolonger

Flat looks better. Remember to use the Edit button so you don't post thrice in a row.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

that case with the red and black sleeves was in a mag a while back i think


----------



## 88EVGAFTW




----------



## Jyr

Unfortunately, this is about the best that can be done. My PSU's 8 pin and 24 pin are too short and bulky.









Anyone want to offer some advice?


----------



## foldslikepaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 









Unfortunately, this is about the best that can be done. My PSU's 8 pin and 24 pin are too short and bulky.









Anyone want to offer some advice?









Get some extensions. That way you can run those cables behind the mobo or mobo tray.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


Do you think I should paint it glossy black or flat?

I was thinking flat black..


am a sucker for shinny stuff so i say gloss


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*












Management: 8/10.
Sleeving: 11/10


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Management: 8/10.
Sleeving: 11/10


im pretty sure that how the psu comes


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
im pretty sure that how the psu comes

Nah, Comes with some gay sleeving on it.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=145


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
c i would, but its holding a fan and with my temps as good as they are i dont want to fool with t any more. but i did think about doing that

you are blocking a fan that is bringing in cool air and obstructing airflow you will have better temps without it. just stand that fan up on the floor. or maybe even just cut one side of it?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


Do you think I should paint it glossy black or flat?

I was thinking flat black..


Semi-gloss. I just tried touching up a case. Flat black and glossy didn't look so hot. The semi-gloss was perfect.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o*


you are blocking a fan that is bringing in cool air and obstructing airflow you will have better temps without it. just stand that fan up on the floor. or maybe even just cut one side of it?


if u look again i have another fan pulling from there and pushing it thru that "obstruction"

and according to this pic, i dont need to fix anything


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Nah, Comes with some gay sleeving on it.


did u have to do each individual strand of cable? and where did u get the sleeves, they look ropish, and very maleable, which would help me around my mobo tray


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Nah, Comes with some gay sleeving on it.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=145


Ya nice sleeve job! Awsome psu but ya it comes with the lamest sleeves, they even slack on sleeving some sections. Fail on their part.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Best it will get...since I'm too lazy to do anything else...


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


did u have to do each individual strand of cable? and where did u get the sleeves, they look ropish, and very maleable, which would help me around my mobo tray


Yea, You do. It looks like this stuff here, It's pretty much the best you can buy:
http://www.murdermod.com/sleeving-ki...psychopack.htm


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

how flexi is it and, u think i could use a hair dryer as a heat gun for heat shrink?


----------



## Shane1244

Depends on the wattage of the dryer, I was able to with mind as it was 1700 watts and was really hot close to the tip.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

and the flexability of the sleeves?


----------



## Mysterio

Not done but I did a quick bit of wire management and it made a huge difference with things. Still need to do some sleeving and pain the inside so there's no silver and the case is all black


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zamdam* 



























Do you guys think the res would look better standing up to the right of my pump?


I changed it up a little.. Better or worse?


----------



## IntelFloyd

Looks better with the res that way to me.

Here is my work in progress. Im more or less changing all the wires a little to make them look better. Mainly the 24pin and gpu cables.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

way better looking man, i bet the airflow and temps got better too?


----------



## zamdam

Thanks.. The temps are about the same..


----------



## Mysterio

Re-uploaded a better sized picture so it'd be easier to view








What do you guys think so far? This has very little wire management work into it. Still have sleeving and some case modding/painting to do to make things look better all over. I just cleaned up the wiring some for better air flow.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Looks better with the res that way to me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


way better looking man, i bet the airflow and temps got better too?



Gene 2, Freddie 0


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


Gene 2, Freddie 0


Post pics of yours...??


----------



## TempestxPR

sorry for low quality 
this when i had GTX 260 in sli my 5850 XXX is arriving tomorrow


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


Post pics of yours...??






Edit: Freddie Camera 1 Gene Cam -5


----------



## moocowman

Just got my case yesterday, I have a lot of work to do.

Before:









After:









It needs some sleeving and I really need to get rid of the IDE drive. Rate please


----------



## Deano12345

@ MooCowMan : 7/10 - That bunch of cables in the middle,just below the IDE cable,is making the case look untidy.Is it possible for you to stick those cables down the back of the drive bays,or behind the motherboard tray ? That would help alot.Other than that,pull that front panel cable (Thats what I think it is,just below the SB) a bit tighter,and dont have it running across the PSU cables which are going the opposite direction

Hope this helps


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
@ MooCowMan : 7/10 - That bunch of cables in the middle,just below the IDE cable,is making the case look untidy.Is it possible for you to stick those cables down the back of the drive bays,or behind the motherboard tray ? That would help alot.Other than that,pull that front panel cable (Thats what I think it is,just below the SB) a bit tighter,and dont have it running across the PSU cables which are going the opposite direction

Hope this helps









The SATA and card reader cables I can probably tidy up a little better but the adapters coming off the burner can't really be gotten rid of unfortunately. The front panel cord can be dealt with as well







Thanks.

You know.. I know someone else that goes by deano. I was almost expecting you to be him when you replied


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moocowman* 
The SATA and card reader cables I can probably tidy up a little better but the adapters coming off the burner can't really be gotten rid of unfortunately. The front panel cord can be dealt with as well







Thanks.

You know.. I know someone else that goes by deano. I was almost expecting you to be him when you replied









lol









Post back when you've made the changes !


----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## Mysterio

How come nobody is rating mine but you continue to rate everyone elses? Lol.. I keep getting skipped!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
pics

9/10 : That cable running behind your drive bays,anywhere you could hide that,other than that its great


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mysterio* 
Re-uploaded a better sized picture so it'd be easier to view








What do you guys think so far? This has very little wire management work into it. Still have sleeving and some case modding/painting to do to make things look better all over. I just cleaned up the wiring some for better air flow.










5/10
a for effort on the hdd
but the fans and pci-e cable need to be dealt with asap lol


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
9/10 : That cable running behind your drive bays,anywhere you could hide that,other than that its great









ya i have to figure out how to keep that stuff tucked up in the lil area it gives fr cables

the cables i thought were gona stand out the most were the ccfl ones
but there not to bad
as soon as i get some extra wire those will be gone as well lol


----------



## {uZa}DOA




----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA* 


9.5/10 for that sata sticking out.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


9.5/10 for that sata sticking out.


Pff.

That's a 10 from me coz I'm not so anal about that sort of thing lol.

Also... wth is with this picture? It seriously looks like the fans have been edited in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


----------



## A-Dub

Here's mine:









Before:









And after:


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Pff.

That's a 10 from me coz I'm not so anal about that sort of thing lol.

Also... wth is with this picture? It seriously looks like the fans have been edited in.


That does look alittle off don't it......


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Pff.

*That's a 10 from me coz I'm not so anal about that sort of thing lol.*

Also... wth is with this picture? It seriously looks like the fans have been edited in.

I consider 10/10 a wireless psu









But really, I just think that its just distracting, but maybe he deserves a 9.8 because I just realized I counted off .5 of a point for a little sata.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

There is s shot with RAM/fan installed and third GPU...


----------



## UnAimed

This page is 1080P!


----------



## welshd1k

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...HFW2000003.jpg

my non modular psu doesnt look too bed







need me new sata's


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *welshd1k* 

my non modular psu doesnt look too bed







need me new sata's

Beautiful setup. Your watercooling is especially nice looking. Your cables are well routed but nothing to write home about.

I give you a 9.5/10 for cable looks, 10/10 if we're talking about cable routing -as that's a perfect example.


----------



## oliverw92

Hey its Hellfire







Thought i recognized that SICK paint job on the rads








Welcome welshy


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-Dub*


Here's mine:









Before:









And after:










turn them hard drives around and you will get a 7/10


----------



## maximus20895

yea, turn your hdds around. The before and after does look alot better though


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{uza}doa*


there is s shot with ram/fan installed and third gpu...




8.5/10


----------



## A-Dub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus20895* 
yea, turn your hdds around. The before and after does look alot better though









Thanks, I might do it eventually but the back of the hard drive is flush with the vent behind them. I'd have to do more cutting to make room for the power/sata cables.


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA*


There is s shot with RAM/fan installed and third GPU...




crysis benchmark??? rofl


----------



## grillinman

@welshd1k: Where did you find that pure white environment to take that pic? Beautiful watercooler though!


----------



## mfb412

Some people just lay a sheet on a corner and put their comp on top of it


----------



## Kamikaze127

So today I rebuilt my PC from the ground up. To be honest, I liked how it looked before. Opinions?

Before:









After:









And since I had everything out, I modded my Cathode brackets. That's the one thing I am pleased with lol.


----------



## Lemondrips

*Kamikaze127*
The only difference that sticks out is that you can really notice that 4pin for the stock cooler now, but I personally think it looks better in the second set of pictures. Also the cathode wires look better now that they're sleeved.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I personally prefer the cable layout of the first image but I like the sleeving of the cathode cables in the last images. Would be good to do a combo of those I reckon


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
So today I rebuilt my PC from the ground up. To be honest, I liked how it looked before. Opinions?


angled sata for ther dvd roms and why or why did you pic green lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
angled sata for ther dvd roms and why or why did you pic green lol

What's wrong with green?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
angled sata for ther dvd roms and why or why did you pic green lol

Wrong mentality.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
What's wrong with green?

Correct mentality.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


What's wrong with green?


cause it stands out like a green thumb lol

i guess with all the **** you have its ok 
a lil over kill if you ask me lol 
but as far as the wires go

get soem angled satas and take a pic with the side panel on


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Correct mentality.










Hurrah, another person that likes green







How did you do the lighting in your room?


----------



## pcnuttie

where did you get those green lightings you have on the floor? I would love to have one as blue. Please link me where you bought those!


----------



## ehume

There was something in the middle bay that had a cable sticking out - not there in the "after" pic. The front face wires coming into the lower right corner of the MB were nearly invisible before, quite noticeable in the 'after' shot.

Green is nice, but I think it's now a bit overdone. At the very least reorient your cpu fan so there's not as much green cable draped across your mb.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


There was something in the middle bay that had a cable sticking out - not there in the "after" pic. The front face wires coming into the lower right corner of the MB were nearly invisible before, quite noticeable in the 'after' shot.

Green is nice, but I think it's now a bit overdone. At the very least reorient your cpu fan so there's not as much green cable draped across your mb.


Green is nowhere near as overdone as blue and red. Will take a good few more green systems (like mine I suppose) to start making it into an overdone colour.


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


where did you get those green lightings you have on the floor? I would love to have one as blue. Please link me where you bought those!


Im not sure about e-tailers, but i have some under my bed (looks kinda like underglow on a car lol) and its just rope lighting bought a local store


----------



## ehume

Not that green is overdone in general; it's slightly overdone in this case - one toke over the line . . .


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Not that green is overdone in general; it's slightly overdone in this case - one toke over the line . . .


Gotcha


----------



## Takkei

I'm in love with my green computer.







<3


----------



## nismo_usaf




----------



## whe3ls




----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*












There are so many unhidden cables and this case has room for improvemnt.

Solid *6/10*


----------



## whe3ls

there really isnt...


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


there really isnt...


You could run that sata cable behind the mobo.

Try push that bunch of cables into the top of the 5.25" Drive bay.

The 24 Pin is always a B**** but the case is a cheap generic one so there wasnt much you could of done.

You could of turned the hard drives around , So the connections go to the back of the case.


----------



## cubefreak

please rate this. thanks


----------



## kev_b

Cubefreak, I think your rig is injured, itâ€™s all black & blue. Your rig is a thing of beauty really, 10/10.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cubefreak*


please rate this. thanks




















Great job! I'm more red/black but, your blue/black looks awesome!! Nice cable management job!


----------



## GlockZoR IV

personally, id get some leds in there, make it extra badass


----------



## cubefreak

Thanks for appreciating my work.


----------



## ehume

Cubefreak - is there a reason your PCIE cables are in the air path?

Tarrco - You might consider getting a new case. There are lots of good ones that are inexpensive. If you care about your cables, there are lots of great options of all sizes.


----------



## nismo_usaf

rate mine plz?


----------



## Syrillian

Nismo ~ 9/10

Very tidy and well-hidden cabling. The right-angles that the visible cables travel really add to the attention to detail.

-1 for not individually sleeving the PSU 24-pin cable.... but that is not a criticism on my part.


----------



## ehume

Nismo

My only issue with your case is the PCIE cables. There's a mb hole at the end of your video cards you could run those cables through, and get them out of the air path.

I've never thought much of individually sleeving the 24-wire ATX feed: the wires take up way too much room and occasionally you need to see the wire colors.

The last nit I would pick is that SATA data cable coming from the optical drive. A right-angle cable would clean up the looks. In theory it also would improve the air path, but only microscopically.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubefreak* 
please rate this. thanks



















9.5/10 cable management
10-10 cable sleeving

I really like your rig, well done!


----------



## pcnuttie

love the blue! Now it needs some red, then you got yourself a transformer PRIME! I blame the cpu, cuz it looks like a transformer logo lol


----------



## welshd1k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


@welshd1k: Where did you find that pure white environment to take that pic? Beautiful watercooler though!


in tinytomlogans photo tent thingy . when i went to pick my pc up in IOW.. i cant take credit for my pc







Tinytom from oc3d buit it all for me i just bought everything haha


----------



## nismo_usaf

thanks guys. ill take a look into when i sleeve my cables.

when you buy that power supply, all the cables are sleeved as is, wasnt my doing haha.

i plan on dropping some money on a sleeving kit from mdpc so.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welshd1k*


in tinytomlogans photo tent thingy . when i went to pick my pc up in IOW.. i cant take credit for my pc







Tinytom from oc3d buit it all for me i just bought everything haha


PC well deserved IMO after what you went through







Join the British overclockers club btw welshy, link in my sig.


----------



## whizzer

My latest project. Not 100% complete. Waiting on new video cards(s)


----------



## mugan23

10/10 very nice


----------



## DanielF50

Sorry for the crappy quality, Low light so had to shoot with a low ISO...










Long time no update, since last time I posted, I've;

Gained a fan (CM Megaflow)
Sorted out the wires that were flopping around the exhast fan
Moved the CPU fan cable to where the heat sink branches out (I think thats safe? its insulated & when I recieved it, it was in there haha)
Un-bent the CPU heatsink fins to make it look neater and get better temps
Ohh anddd I got some OCZ freeze, brilliant stuff








Dan


----------



## mugan23

so happy am not the only one still proudly rolling a q66

i would rate you but am not sure rating twice is good


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


so happy am not the only one still proudly rolling a q66

i would rate you but am not sure rating twice is good


In 2008 the q6600 was an amazing cpu, and still today it gets the job done. Its nice to see a good investment pay off!

I had my rig rated 2 times already and soon my 3rd and final time. This thread has really helped me tremendously.


----------



## mugan23

am in between houses so here is what am using 








how you like them apples


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


Sorry for the crappy quality, Low light so had to shoot with a low ISO...










Long time no update, since last time I posted, I've;

Gained a fan (CM Megaflow)
Sorted out the wires that were flopping around the exhast fan
Moved the CPU fan cable to where the heat sink branches out (I think thats safe? its insulated & when I recieved it, it was in there haha)
Un-bent the CPU heatsink fins to make it look neater and get better temps
Ohh anddd I got some OCZ freeze, brilliant stuff








Dan


This is a great build. 9/10.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
You could run that sata cable behind the mobo. *cant*

Try push that bunch of cables into the top of the 5.25" Drive bay. *already did that*

The 24 Pin is always a B**** but the case is a cheap generic one so there wasnt much you could of done. *its a emachines case*

You could of turned the hard drives around , So the connections go to the back of the case. *cant not enough room*

answers are in the bold


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

this case looks like the guts of my cm690 but bigger. decent cables. 8/10


----------



## criminal

Updated pic of mine:


----------



## Unknownm

Here is mine not the best but eh


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Here is mine not the best but eh










5/10

The e-sata bracket is causing a lot of extra clutter, and it doesn't even look like it's being used.

We have the same case; try using mine as a reference if you want


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


5/10

The e-sata bracket is causing a lot of extra clutter, and it doesn't even look like it's being used.

We have the same case; try using mine as a reference if you want











I use it though. I use it because I can actually get great write/read speeds with e-sata connection rather than USB with my external drive


----------



## BenRK

Finally got around to rearranging my wires. I got the wires I'm not used out of the way as best as I could. The mess of the stuff is well hidden!










Look at how terrible my computer is!


----------



## imadude10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


Finally got around to rearranging my wires. I got the wires I'm not used out of the way as best as I could. The mess of the stuff is well hidden!

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/5855/dscn0001v.jpg

Look at how terrible my computer is!










Given how small the case is, I'd say 6/10. There are a few things you could do better. Get some ZipTies or something and tidy those cables a bit more. The Red,white and black one(Fan?) stands out the most. Zip tie the cable to itself to keep it in one place.

Also, That rear fan looks enormous in that case


----------



## BenRK

Haha, yeah, I guess 120mm fans would look huge..


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


so happy am not the only one still proudly rolling a q66

i would rate you but am not sure rating twice is good


mmmhm Q6600, amazing CPU for what i paid for it a long while ago


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


mmmhm Q6600, amazing CPU for what i paid for it a long while ago










I still have a Q6600 in my backup PC! If I wasn't the type of person that wanted to be on the cutting edge I'd still be happily using it. They are fast and overclock well. I have my Q6600 G0 running at 3.8GHz for well over two years not one problem....


----------



## IntelFloyd

I have 2 Q6600's!
Backup PC is stock 2.4 because of the POS BIOS and the main is at 3.2 because of stability. I envy those that got higher clocks than 3.2. Seems its near impossible on my chip!


----------



## PC Gamer

Here is an update to my Haf 922. Please rate it!


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Here is an update to my Haf 922. Please rate it!


















very nice 10/10


----------



## Sgtbash

Just done it. Rate pl0x!


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Here is an update to my Haf 922. Please rate it!


















9/10
paint that case and it's a 10/10!!


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*



















Just done it. Rate pl0x!


7.5/10

cable management means hiding cable not removing them LOLz j/k
But where is your DVD ROM cables?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA*


9/10
paint that case and it's a 10/10!!


But it's a cable rating thread... Not a case rating thread. He get's 10/10 if you actually take that into consideration.


----------



## fishman78

Here's mine. I know it's an easy case to cable manage, but I wanna play too!


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


But it's a cable rating thread... Not a case rating thread. He get's 10/10 if you actually take that into consideration.


this is very true... I just find that the black wire covers stick out with the gray background.... But, your correct it's a cable rating thread...

just my two


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishman78*


Here's mine. I know it's an easy case to cable manage, but I wanna play too!










Jesus christ man that looks scary









Its all just really awesome like industrial its hard to explain.

9999.10







I want it.


----------



## fishman78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Jesus christ man that looks scary









Its all just really awesome like industrial its hard to explain.

9999.10







I want it.


Thanks, I was looking for a simple but clean look.

4 mortagage payments later......


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


This is a great build. 9/10.


Thank you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


this case looks like the guts of my cm690 but bigger. decent cables. 8/10


Thanks! (if that was directed at me







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


mmmhm Q6600, amazing CPU for what i paid for it a long while ago










Mine was in a sale, only paid Â£125 for it about a year ago xD pretty epic price seeing as the next week they were back to Â£155 D:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


I have 2 Q6600's!Backup PC is stock 2.4 because of the POS BIOS and the main is at 3.2 because of stability. I envy those that got higher clocks than 3.2. Seems its near impossible on my chip!


Have you never thought to put that Q6600 in your stock machine and try out the other one?







This beauty has hit 4GHz before!

Dan


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*


very nice 10/10


Thank you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA*


this is very true... I just find that the black wire covers stick out with the gray background.... But, your correct it's a cable rating thread...

just my two










Yeah the case actually has a shiny silver look. My backup camera didn't take the best picture so it's hard to tell.







I have considered painting, but I'm happy with how it looks...for now!


----------



## [email protected]

Not the best cable management ever, i know that. But im planning to get a HX650W and a Lancool k62 case hope this will tidy up things but the main problem is my motherboard as far as i know but i don't want to waste money on another motherboard anymore, unless is very cheap.


----------



## codycodycody23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Here is an update to my Haf 922. Please rate it!


















I love the black plastic tubing! 10/10 Its cheap and it looks great! I just wish there was a good transition at the end of the tubing. I'v tried electrical tape but it looks like crap. I have also tried heat shrink but it still doesn't look right to me!


----------



## Em1nenceFr0nt




----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Here is mine not the best but eh










buy another ultra kaze and put in on your exaust. for as much air as you have going in you need that amount or more to have efficient through and through cooling.


----------



## zero0zero0

Em1nenceFr0nt I'd say yours is 8.5/10. Nice black interior paint though, you should drill some holes =p


----------



## dgtlaser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zero0zero0*


Em1nenceFr0nt I'd say yours is 8.5/10. Nice black interior paint though, you should drill some holes =p


Yeh, K62 + Thermaltake Thoughpower 600w awesomeness







.
But it can use a better cable management job, I give it a 7.


----------



## cubefreak

@ dgtlaser
that was very clean cable management. Ill give 9.5/10 there. sleeve your wire and Its perfect.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgtlaser*












223*C? bet its a bit hot in your house







xD

9/10







sleeving those cables would make it a 10, but I can't really talk as I cant be bothered with the hassle of sleeving mine lol

Dan


----------



## Giac

Here's mine =)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Giac*


Here's mine =)



7/10 It's missing a cpu heatsink with a fan


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


7/10 It's missing a cpu heatsink with a fan


And the gpu power cable/s?

Dan


----------



## Giac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
And the gpu power cable/s?

Dan

yeah know that..I took this photo when i was replacing the fan on my xigmatek cooler. The gpu cable are there except theyre at the front of the card not on the side


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zamdam* 
I changed it up a little.. Better or worse?





































Ok guys.. I am going to be powder coating my case inside and out Glossy Black!! Which color of tubing do you guys think I should go with or should I keep it black? I will probably be cutting a full window on the side and one day "pretty Soon," and buy a inverse Liquid Fusion Reservoir from FrozenCpu.com.

Also, I will be adding a http://www.frozencpu.com/products/99...l?tl=g6c75s132


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


And the gpu power cable/s?

Dan


it looks plugged in


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
it looks plugged in

lol @ your pic, i like it.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


223*C? bet its a bit hot in your house







xD


That's actually 22.3 Celcius..


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Giac*


Here's mine =)



ASUS board with the Gigabyte "2OZ Copper PCB" designation? Never knew Asus did that.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


it looks plugged in


I must be blind, I cant even see it when I up the brightness in photoshop D:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


That's actually 22.3 Celcius..


I know, it was a joke









Dan


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
I must be blind, I cant even see it when I up the brightness in photoshop D:

I know, it was a joke









Dan

look above the middle on the end, it looks like there all black cables, try zooming in a little bit


----------



## Heimsgard

Looks crappy I know but just thought I would post a pic. I'm not good at keeping things neat.Going to try to tidy it up a bit when my new cpu cooler gets here.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*











Looks crappy I know but just thought I would post a pic. I'm not good at keeping things neat.Going to try to tidy it up a bit when my new cpu cooler gets here.


Why do you have dust filters on your exhaust fans?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*











Looks crappy I know but just thought I would post a pic. I'm not good at keeping things neat.Going to try to tidy it up a bit when my new cpu cooler gets here.


6/10

You can pull things tighter, and make it a bit more neat.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*











Looks crappy I know but just thought I would post a pic. I'm not good at keeping things neat.Going to try to tidy it up a bit when my new cpu cooler gets here.


The Antec 300 can be very annoying when it comes to cable management. I've been thinking about drilling some holes in the mobo tray/holder thing so I can tidy mine up.


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Why do you have dust filters on your exhaust fans?


My brother did them I have no idea why xD I took them off but that is a pic he took.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 


11/10

i like it alot alot


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
ASUS board with the Gigabyte "2OZ Copper PCB" designation? Never knew Asus did that.

Asus has this also but they call it Xtreme Design


----------



## pcnuttie

What kind of motherboard is this? Is it a 775?


----------



## fssbzz




----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*





Dang, thats classy, nice choice of hardware, nice sleeve job on the enermax! I think thats worthy of a 10/10 for cable management and a 10/10 for cable sleeves too. Rep+


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 

























I rate this a 5 because you really need to fix those cables. You can hide those inverters but dude frozen cpu has a better inverter that can power 4 cathodes or buy a invertless tube.


----------



## whe3ls

new case


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
new case











7.8/10

You could tidy up the top a bit. But it doesn't look bad.


----------



## pcnuttie

Yea you can fix the cable up the top where your power supply, that's where it was a dead give away..If i were you i'd get a new case or dremel a hole for it to hide the cables. Dude Antec 900 is cheap now.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


I rate this a 5 because you really need to fix those cables. You can hide those inverters but dude frozen cpu has a better inverter that can power 4 cathodes or buy a invertless tube.










why would you buy a 4 ccfl inverter to run 1 tube.... putting the inverter down on the bottom of the case next to the power supply would work much better and hide some of the small fan wires going though the cd drive area and plug them in behind the cages instead of going around them.


----------



## pcnuttie

Here is the link..http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10..._Inverter.html

he could use extended cables with it and make it a 4 inch i'm just helping but yea he could hide those inverters, i still think he needs to tidy up those cables anyways.


----------



## FloppyNL

Please rate mine =]


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Yea you can fix the cable up the top where your power supply, that's where it was a dead give away..If i were you i'd get a new case or dremel a hole for it to hide the cables. Dude Antec 900 is cheap now.


this case was free. i dislike tthe 900 so much.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


this case was free. i dislike tthe 900 so much.


Ya the 900 has cable management problems. Free case win!


----------



## kiwwanna

Attachment 145699

And I bought the lian li for the space and now I'm runnin out again


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Attachment 145699

And I bought the lian li for the space and now I'm runnin out again










should have gotten the v2000/v2100


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


should have gotten the v2000/v2100


That case is smaller then the P80.. cant even hold my evga 4 way or all my HDD's


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
That case is smaller then the P80.. cant even hold my evga 4 way or all my HDD's

You can add in a HDD-Fan rack from Lian-Li to the front.

And it can hold a EVGA 4way SLI, it just doesn't have a Physical slot for the 8th PCI slot.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

here u go


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*


here u go


10/10 DAMM is very NICE


----------



## pcnuttie

10/10? you kidding me? I can still see the wires. Hide them or sleeve them. The white cable kills it all.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


10/10? you kidding me? I can still see the wires. Hide them or sleeve them. The white cable kills it all.


well..is still so tidy..and way better then mine~


----------



## nesquik

This is my brother's Sig Rig: Lysdexik. I took the liberty of organizing his cables. LMK what you think!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

The Antec 1200 is a tough case to hide anything in. For a big case there really isn't much room to work with.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nesquik* 
This is my brother's Sig Rig: Lysdexik. I took the liberty of organizing his cables. LMK what you think!




























Nice job! I can't see any of those unsleeved cables out front.


----------



## pcnuttie

wait! Are you using your water cooled tube in the back of the case? Do you close the panel? Wouldn't that press the tubes against the panel too tight distrupting water flow?


----------



## nesquik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


wait! Are you using your water cooled tube in the back of the case? Do you close the panel? Wouldn't that press the tubes against the panel too tight distrupting water flow?


I checked for kinking with a flashlight through the vent holes. The 800D has more room than it looks.









This picture below is from the Hulk build: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...800d-lots.html









I was inspired by this build.


----------



## pcnuttie

they need to start making back panels for motherboards so we can take it off without removing the motherboard to save time,you're lucky you got something like that. Wish the 1200 had one too but meh not a big deal! Man i need a camera! GRR!


----------



## nolonger

Removable motherboard tray? Not sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## o0jayp0o

UPDATEDD! RATE MY CABLES!


----------



## mfb412

8.9/10
airflow wise, bloody amazing.
also, epic overkill exhaust fan you have there


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o* 
UPDATEDD! RATE MY CABLES!



















What cables? 10/10


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


8.9/10
airflow wise, bloody amazing.
also, epic overkill exhaust fan you have there


2 120mm in the front and an ultra kaze in the back w. a 92mm fan ik right? haha


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


well..is still so tidy..and way better then mine~


Anything is better then yours.. lol


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o*


UPDATEDD! RATE MY CABLES!




















10/10

hardly see any cable..looks like your powersupply , hdd , CD rom are connected to your mobo with "wireless" cable lol


----------



## pcnuttie

That's impressive but i'm gonna rate it a 9 because you don't have a black case and i don't see anything uv reactive







Sorry i'm a prick







lol


----------



## cr1

I'm tucking that 12+v cable away tomorrow...


----------



## o0jayp0o

yey


----------



## RttlnSnK

How is mine? this is my first build..


----------



## zamdam

how about this? I bought some sleeved cables..


----------



## Azma123

After some sleeving, this is my rig atm=)


----------



## Positive

@Azma123 10/10 =)


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azma123*


After some sleeving, this is my rig atm=)





























Awwwww its like a mini TJ07 - i love it! 10/10 mate, amazing job! Thats such a sick air cooled rig


----------



## airbozo

...and now for something completely different;



My current build. Hiding all the extra cat6 cables are a beech!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


...and now for something completely different;



My current build. Hiding all the extra cat6 cables are a beech!


Have Moicy!


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Have Moicy!


Well to be completely honest I am not quite done with my cables. I still have the Infiniband cables to install, clean up the extra velcro holders and secure some of the extra cable. I also have to label EVERY SINGLE END of each cable (thanks!) with custom labels. But they still want it delivered tomorrow...









I was hoping to fold for a week on this beast.

Still, any suggestions from the cable geeks here?


----------



## jacobroufa

Update! New case - Antec 902. New PSU - Seasonic X650 Gold. New Video Card - EVGA 9800GX2 deshrouded. Hard drives flipped and suspended via elastic for vibration decoupling. It's surprisingly quiet. Lemme know what you think!


----------



## Machiyariko

Side project I did last weekend:

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1268960728

And here is my current Rig:
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1268960840


----------



## nolonger

Super bright lights don't let me see the cables.


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o*


UPDATEDD! RATE MY CABLES!




















6/10
were is the harddrive and pwer cables for ur dvd i see 1 sata but where does it ends up to?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*


6/10
were is the harddrive and pwer cables for ur dvd i see 1 sata but where does it ends up to?










optical drive isnt plugged from what it looks like


----------



## pcnuttie

I don't get it, how come i never see dust in your cases? Do you clean it before taking a pic? lol.


----------



## ZainyAntics




----------



## Bandrew

Decided to rebuild my computer, added a fan to the bottom, and got a new modular corsair power supply.

Old









New


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I don't get it, how come i never see dust in your cases? Do you clean it before taking a pic? lol.

Isn't it obvious?










Edit:

@Bandrew, I bet it helps to have a modular PSU now.


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimpleTech* 
@Bandrew, I bet it helps to have a modular PSU now.









yes, modular is so much nicer. Also flat cables are amazing for hiding.


----------



## pcnuttie

You should be still getting dust, don't troll with that attitude. I live in a old house so don't tick me off again. I know you get dust. ALL OF our computers do no matter what. No way you can have that SO CLEAN.


----------



## Morphix

Quick before and after of my good ol' cm690.
Before:








PSU cables hanging over the bottom case fan... not a good idea...

After:








The hole they put for the CM is deffinetly too small for the 750w PSU... /sadface

The cables comming from the drive bay is from my Rheobus Extreme... When i installed it, i didnt know about sleeving and such, but i do plan on fixing that sometime soon.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

^^^ Perfect example of dust.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandrew*


Decided to rebuild my computer, added a fan to the bottom, and got a new modular corsair power supply.

New










 very nice case i like that 9 / 10


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*


6/10
were is the harddrive and pwer cables for ur dvd i see 1 sata but where does it ends up to?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


optical drive isnt plugged from what it looks like












the dvd drive is not hooked up. i do not use it.

my hd is hooked up aswell as my sata cable

they are on the other side of the little bundle or wires that cross they mobo tray and 3.5 cage i didnt want a red cable showing in the bundle i wanted to keep it somewhat stealthy/lessnoticeable

rerate please


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


I don't get it, how come i never see dust in your cases? Do you clean it before taking a pic? lol.


we keep them clean blowing them out regularly


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morphix*


Quick before and after of my good ol' cm690.
Before:

PSU cables hanging over the bottom case fan... not a good idea...

After:

The hole they put for the CM is deffinetly too small for the 750w PSU... /sadface

The cables comming from the drive bay is from my Rheobus Extreme... When i installed it, i didnt know about sleeving and such, but i do plan on fixing that sometime soon.


You can cut the hole by the PSU to extend it and the cables will fit through ok then, thats what i did


----------



## lithgroth007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*




















There are 6 ninjas hiding in that jungle.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o* 










my 10/10 -5 = 5/10

not a very good thing when HDD runs hot


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
my 10/10 -5 = 5/10

not a very good thing when HDD runs hot











after 2 hours of gaming and 3 hours of basic use

re rate please


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o* 


















after 2 hours of gaming and 3 hours of basic use

re rate please

still..all the wire around the HDD..
is not a very good thing at all...
put your hdd back to your bay,
re manage your cable.


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
still..all the wire around the HDD..
is not a very good thing at all...
put your hdd back to your bay,
re manage your cable.


negative.

it runs cool. it functions properly. the wires are covered. there is no metal to metal contact. my hd does not get hot enough to melt anything. i see no problem.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o* 
negative.

it runs cool. it functions properly. the wires are covered. there is no metal to metal contact. i see no problem.

oh well 5/10







good deal


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
oh well 5/10







good deal

-.- lol


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

To be frank, I really don't see why case manufacturers haven't given us the option to mount the hard drives on the invisible side of the case. I used to have my 1TB Samsung F1 Spinpoint vertical on the side...ran fine then, still runs just fine.

I can understand that it might be a different story with some other hard drives, but I find it hard to justify having so much space being dedicated towards the hard drives when they aren't that large anymore and don't usually heat up like they used to...especially when someone has a well-ventilated case.


----------



## mmparkskier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o*












Ouchie. I don't know what to give _that._ Somewhere around a 5-7/10 (vague, I know). This is only because I used to have something like it and I can connect. The thing is, I had 3 HDDs and 2 bays. You have unused bays?! Throw that thing in there.


----------



## Rizzle

there it is


----------



## Chapo

Did the split loom today

Used to be:









Today I did the split loom









Lights off


----------



## mmparkskier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chapo* 
Today I did the split loom









Definitely looks better! (I think lighting helps too







).

8/10

Docked for: Electical tape job, the HDD molex wires hanging down behind the bay, and the random wires floating around.


----------



## xd_1771

Welp, by moving my 8-pin EPS behind my motherboard by way of an extender... I have finished
















In case you're wondering by the way, after I took this pic I moved those last two fan plug-ins out of the way. Also, the last plug-in near the bottom fan is for the side panel fan. Also, yes, that IS a wind tunnel over the back of my video card







What do yous think?
















ZOMG behind the motherboard shot


----------



## bulmug

Before









After


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
You can cut the hole by the PSU to extend it and the cables will fit through ok then, thats what i did


















8.5/10 for you sir, very good job looks nice and tidy







.


----------



## Aawa

I just moved my rig into my new CM Storm Sniper. No modding. what do you guys think?


----------



## mugan23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmug* 
Before









After









nice clean up job 7/10 for the management , clean up would be nice tho i see lots of smuges that look like finger prints

(we got to stop skipping folks







)


----------



## Chapo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmparkskier* 
Definitely looks better! (I think lighting helps too







).

8/10

Docked for: Electical tape job, the HDD molex wires hanging down behind the bay, and the random wires floating around.

Thanks for the feedback!

I'll fix the molex and random cables now. The electrical tape is just until I get some big heat shrink


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
I just moved my rig into my new CM Storm Sniper. No modding. what do you guys think?

pretty good for stock. ;-)

make a few cuts and sleeve a bit and you will have a real good score.

8/10 as is


----------



## Chapo

PC #2 - *Project Orifice*

This is what I'm building for a friend for a LAN. He budget is about $1200.

I plan on modding case with some lights and custom decals. Any suggestions?


----------



## JediMstrKris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 









Doode. We have the same brain.










Question about sleeving. Has anyone seen or tried or thought of sleeving with 3-4 different UV reactive colors? All I see here is green/black, red/black and blue/black all non-UV. Does anyone think this would look good?


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


...and now for something completely different;



My current build. Hiding all the extra cat6 cables are a beech!


i know i have seen server racks with covers over the cable management on them...


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JediMstrKris*


Question about sleeving. Has anyone seen or tried or thought of sleeving with 3-4 different UV reactive colors? All I see here is green/black, red/black and blue/black all non-UV. Does anyone think this would look good?


The question is: Do _you_ think it would look good?

Anyway, it looks like no one will see into your box but you.

Try this: order some UV reactive sleeving. Buy this to extract Molex pins. Use a flat-bladed mini-screwdriver (the kind that come in those kits) to free pins from fan plugs. Don't buy purpose-built pin removers. Trust me, the screwdrivers work better.

Extract your Molex pins, sleeve your cables, put the Molex pins back in their plugs and sockets. Ditto any fans you sleeve. If you don't like it, put it back.

If you do it, post pics.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chapo*


PC #2 - *Project Orifice*

This is what I'm building for a friend for a LAN. He budget is about $1200.

I plan on modding case with some lights and custom decals. Any suggestions?




















His budget is 1200 and he can't afford a new case?


----------



## Rizzle

By rizzle_45, shot with FinePix A330 at 2010-03-20

antec 900 seem so small now..


----------



## JediMstrKris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Anyway, it looks like no one will see into your box but you.


What ya tryin' to say here? Lol.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
His budget is 1200 and he can't afford a new case?

Ditto, NEEDS a new house.


----------



## Rhylian

Old case, new interior and a modified TT Bigwater 745 loop, what ya think?


----------



## Intrepid93

6/10


----------



## slash129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intrepid93*


6/10











0/10. What management? There are molex cables everywhere and looks very untidy. I'm pretty sure with that case, you can hide those molexs easily. Just use your imagination and cram and stuff them. Also use zip-ties.


----------



## Blade1000000

how are my cables? that IDE cable isnt there anymore either. sorry for the dodgy photo.. took it with my phone.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intrepid93*


6/10











Actually, I'm more concerned about why the power supply is mounted like that


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Actually, I'm more concerned about why the power supply is mounted like that











my question is why?


----------



## venom55520

sorry about the horrible pick quality.
i did this in ~ 20 minutes with no mods and nothing but zip ties. i need longer sata cables and a 24 pin extension if i'm to make it look REALLY clean, but as of now, i could care less. i LOVE this case, they made everything so easy for you.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediMstrKris* 
What ya tryin' to say here? Lol.

That it really won't matter what it looks like, because it's down under your worktop. What will matter is whether you like it.

BTW - you pic is not on your post ATM.


----------



## grazz1984

what do you guys think of my cables?


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
what do you guys think of my cables?









No GPU?


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
what do you guys think of my cables?









Nice job







I'd say 9/10, could be a little better in places visually but for air flow wise its perfect


----------



## Blade1000000

how are my cables in my former post?


----------



## grazz1984

just orderd my gpu as this is a new build but will get more pics on when its installed and how could my cables be better any ideas?


----------



## Swoosh19




----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
how are my cables in my former post?

not messy but could be better mate try stash as many cables as you can behind motherboard tray


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swoosh19* 









nice work mate did you do paint job yourself 10/10


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
not messy but could be better mate try stash as many cables as you can behind motherboard tray










still need to make a plasma cut behind the mobo and get a 24-pin extension aswell as some 6 pin/ 8 pins extensions.


----------



## Rhylian

any rating/suggestions on my cables in my previous post here?


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
any rating/suggestions on my cables in my previous post here?

Nice management, 9/10. 10/10 if you can hide that loose power supply cable on the bottom behind the case and the same for the CPU fan cable so it doesnt look dangling down.


----------



## stvptrsn

Finally "finished" this just in time for this weekends LAN party. Probably won't change until I go to a full water cooling setup. The 3M di-noc film on the H50 is there because when I had it in my previous case (Scout) the logo was upside down



























Third picture is of the wiring harness that powers the front panel (120mm) and rear panel (80mm) fans, the bottom intake fan (140mm), the two top exhaust fans (120mm) and the white LED bar that's hidden at the top of the case. The LED bar is also controlled by the built in light switch. The harness sends 12v to the bottom and rear panel fans as well as the LED light and 7v to the rest of the fans.










I also swapped out the blue front fan for red and changed the disk activity light to blue to match the bluray drive activity light.

Thanks for looking,

Steve


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stvptrsn* 
Finally "finished" this just in time for this weekends LAN party. Probably won't change until I go to a full water cooling setup. The 3M di-noc film on the H50 is there because when I had it in my previous case (Scout) the logo was upside down



























Third picture is of the wiring harness that powers the front panel (120mm) and rear panel (80mm) fans, the bottom intake fan (140mm), the two top exhaust fans (120mm) and the white LED bar that's hidden at the top of the case. The LED bar is also controlled by the built in light switch. The harness sends 12v to the bottom and rear panel fans as well as the LED light and 7v to the rest of the fans.










I also swapped out the blue front fan for red and changed the disk activity light to blue to match the bluray drive activity light.

Thanks for looking,

Steve

It gets a 9.5/10 from me. Buy some black SATA cables and it's perfect. I really like how you organized the cables really nice behind the motherboard tray and used a lot of zip ties. Nice work with the 24-pin power cable, using an extension and routing it between the motherboard and tray was smart. It all looks really nice. Really nice job on the optical drive. I almost thought it wasn't plugged in until I took a second look.


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
It gets a 9.5/10 from me. Buy some black SATA cables and it's perfect. I really like how you organized the cables really nice behind the motherboard tray and used a lot of zip ties. Nice work with the 24-pin power cable, using an extension and routing it between the motherboard and tray was smart. It all looks really nice. Really nice job on the optical drive. I almost thought it wasn't plugged in until I took a second look.

Thanks. I actually bought the red cables special for the build







I like the red/black theme.

I also made the extension from some cable I got from a PS maker. It was quite a pita to get those pins crimped on and lined up.

Steve


----------



## Keyreaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stvptrsn* 
Thanks. I actually bought the red cables special for the build







I like the red/black theme.
Steve

Problem is your motherboard is blue and white, and you have a black with red and black cables case.... A little of place in my opinion.







As far as cable management, you did a fantastic job. With the color scheme? Could be better. Just my opinion


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keyreaper* 
Problem is your motherboard is blue and white, and you have a black with red and black cables case.... A little of place in my opinion.







As far as cable management, you did a fantastic job. With the color scheme? Could be better. Just my opinion

I agree. This MB wasn't my first choice but couldn't pass it up because it was part of a Fry's deal. Eventual plan is to replace it with the new Asus Rampage or EVGA board of some sort. Then it'll all come together









Steve


----------



## ablearcher

Somebody told me to do it...









:::::ensue:::::

I pulled these from my 9800gt sli review thread:

















































It's my lovely sig-rig


----------



## nolonger

0/10, how did they not overheat?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


0/10, how did they not overheat?


I used 2 80mm server fans I leached from my 2U build







Noisey as ____, but they really do get the job done.

I positioned thesecond fan at the bottom right (viewed from the side), without mounts (the cables keep it in place







), and it helps MAJORLY to exhaust all of the hot air.


----------



## doc2142

Made some holes on my antec 300 and painted it. Just waiting on the c-channel and my CPU cooler "MegaShadow" to arrive so I can install this baby. 
I even have 2 holes you can't see from those pics but they are near the HDD so I can flip the HDD around and wire everything to the back. Can't freaking wait!!!


----------



## nolonger

I can imagine that. Would be nice to see what you can do for cable management in that case when you have some time.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I can imagine that. Would be nice to see what you can do for cable management in that case when you have some time.


Yeah I have holes for everything even the front USB and Buttons, and front audio too. Not to mention the CPU power source has one too. I can't think of any thing else i missed i hope not.


----------



## ablearcher

I removed my second HDD and am stuffing a few of the extraneous cables into the HDD bay. Only two cables gone, but so far, so good









Also, what do I do with the 24pin ATX cable? It's massive, and unwieldy, I cannot seem to do anything with it!

Wait... I don't used the stock HSF anymore. Maybe I could stuff it above the CPU socket area? Then my NB would overheat (it's already rather hot, at 69C).

May I please have some help?


----------



## cgg123321

I know this isn't great but it was hard to do on a stock 900 (I hate this case







)
Would be a lot nicer too if my motherboard had sata ports on the side









I need something to cover the wires at the top right (front panel cables are so freaking short)...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I removed my second HDD and am stuffing a few of the extraneous cables into the HDD bay. Only two cables gone, but so far, so good









Also, what do I do with the 24pin ATX cable? It's massive, and unwieldy, I cannot seem to do anything with it!

Wait... I don't used the stock HSF anymore. Maybe I could stuff it above the CPU socket area? Then my NB would overheat (it's already rather hot, at 69C).

May I please have some help?


Updated pics would be nice so we can help ya.

CGG: 7/10, cut some holes for cables, it's pretty messy ATM.


----------



## culexor

@cgg123321 - 8800gts 512 ftw!


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *culexor*











@cgg123321 - 8800gts 512 ftw!


is it just me or does that case seem HUGE?
10/10


----------



## el gappo

You guys are doing it wrong, you are meant to hide the motherboard not the cables


----------



## Dark-Asylum

wow you're so funny


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
wow you're so funny

Thanks I work out. You don't like the red and black theme I've got going on?


----------



## ben h

lol wow u guys have clean comps
cant wait tell my new psu mabe the cabels will be longer so i can hide em


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol wow u guys have clean comps
cant wait tell my new psu mabe the cabels will be longer so i can hide em


As an editor, I must make a sacrifice to give you a spell check session.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


*L*ol wow *you* guys have clean *computers.* *I c*an*'*t wait t*i*ll my new psu. *Maybe *the *cables* will be longer so i can hide *th*em*.*


----------



## culexor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


is it just me or does that case seem HUGE?
10/10


It is huge.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


You guys are doing it wrong, you are meant to hide the motherboard not the cables



















Because if you have a computer, you're gonna need some vaseline!


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


Because if you have a computer, you're gonna need some vaseline!


Good point


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


Because if you have a computer, you're gonna need some vaseline!


He's got a phase cooler brah.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


Because if you have a computer, you're gonna need some vaseline!


No no no if you have a phase change you're gonna need Vaseline







A good dose of bum lube in your socket is the best insulation, easier to clean than dialectic and just as good


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


As an editor, I must make a sacrifice to give you a spell check session.


lol its the internet i dont correct my spelling on here
i only correct wat comes up red


----------



## Lige

Well, *cabels* definitely comes up red. So does* Lol, mabe, psu.*


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Well, *cabels* definitely comes up red. So does* Lol, mabe, psu.*


o.0 i didnt see that i waz thinking about cabelas wile i waz posting on here
and e1 knows wat psu is


----------



## ehume

el gappo - what 5-blade fan is that?

Hmm. is it a cabel or a cabal?


----------



## philhalo66

my pathetic attempt to cable management lol


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


el gappo - what 5-blade fan is that?

Hmm. is it a cabel or a cabal?


It's cable







And that fan is a sunon denki, I have them in my phase change as well. Think they are 90cfm just like san ace's but quieter and about 1/5th of the price









http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...M-34dB-OEM-Fan That's what you buy but not what you get


----------



## ehume

Mighty small price for a big fan. Shipping will eat me up, though.


----------



## stat1kirl

I have work to do. I need to get myself a SATA cdrom. LoL. Don't judge me it's hard to do this in a Thermaltake V9! No room in the back. I need a new case asap.


----------



## culexor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stat1kirl*


I have work to do. I need to get myself a SATA cdrom. LoL. Don't judge me it's hard to do this in a Thermaltake V9! No room in the back. I need a new case asap.




That's pretty close to as good as you can do under those circumstances.

8/10


----------



## stat1kirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *culexor*


That's pretty close to as good as you can do under those circumstances.

8/10


Yeah I'm not done. Just was in a hurry to finish. Didn't feel like taking out the motherboard to run the power cable.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *culexor* 
It is huge.

You could fit *TWO EATX* motherboards in there!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
You could fit *TWO EATX* motherboards in there!









No. The board he has in there is only an ATX Board.

You could possibly do a ATX & EATX board in there, if you removed the top 5.25" rack. But that'd be rather pointless.

Either way, the Lian-Li PC-V2xx0/1xx0 series of cases are very large. Some of the best on the market.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stat1kirl*


I have work to do. I need to get myself a SATA cdrom. LoL. Don't judge me it's hard to do this in a Thermaltake V9! No room in the back. I need a new case asap.




Let it be. It's fine.


----------



## GRPace

Tell me what you think


----------



## doc2142

lol 10/10 Really good job, Gave me a good idea to hide my pci e cables that are going to my 5870 +1


----------



## ehume

@GRPace: you got cables in there? ;-)

Why bother with a new case when you've done so well with this one?


----------



## GRPace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


@GRPace: you got cables in there? ;-)

Why bother with a new case when you've done so well with this one?


Lol have to update my rig in sig

That is the lian li

Thanks.


----------



## linkin93

I did this in a hurry, because that thermaltake psu you see there was my replacement. I kinda just shoved it in there because teh rig was KIA for 5 days


----------



## pcnuttie

OK finally i got a new cellphone droid so i used my camera to take a pic of my case. Be gentle it's my first time lol







I wanted a better pic but this will do. I had this sleeved and managed for a long time. I know i could have hidden them all but i like to see UV reactive sleeve glowing unless you got some good ideas for me? I don't normally use that pci slot fan but i decided to because i wanted to see if there would be any temp drops and there are with my northbridge cuz it gets hot and it's not copper but i plan to take it out anyways. Tell me what you think guys. What should i do to improve and still SEE my UV Reactive sleeves? Be Gentle!











I also need to order a single ribbon IDE cable. They are 3 which is why you see a long one across the top but i managed to get it out of the way. I wanna tidy it up soon next week with a easier IDE cable instead of having 3 CABLE on it. I only need 2 then i will probably have a better route to slide in.


----------



## bulmug

4/10 you could hide the cable so much more


----------



## pcnuttie

This is what it looks like when it's at night with the side panel on



sorry for the angle. Look to the right, this is what it looks like when it's in front of you. It looks a tad bit orange but in some areas small areas they are actually red and braided blue inside of these. The red ones are UV superhero. Btw dude i figure you would rate it low, you don't get the point. I hid as much as i could and i get GREAT airflow and i just wanted to see the UV glow. I also asked advice if i should hide it a little more but can still see my sleeves? But hey it's your choice. I still think it looks great anyways.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
This is what it looks like when it's at night with the side panel on



sorry for the angle. Look to the right, this is what it looks like when it's in front of you. It looks a tad bit orange but in some areas small areas they are actually red and braided blue inside of these. The red ones are UV superhero. Btw dude i figure you would rate it low, you don't get the point. I hid as much as i could and i get GREAT airflow and i just wanted to see the UV glow. I also asked advice if i should hide it a little more but can still see my sleeves? But hey it's your choice. I still think it looks great anyways.

I would see if there is some way to pin the cables down more out of the airflow and since you want to still see them, that's fine and good, but I think where people are going to misunderstand is that this is a thread about hiding cables in the neatest manner possible.

But to your question, try to find some point to maybe secure the cables to the chassis a little while still having them where your UV's hit them, or maybe even if you can't do that you could reposition the UV's to another place where you can.


----------



## pcnuttie

Are you talking about my IDE cable or just all of the cables should be pinned down a little more?


----------



## Intrepid93

helpful criticism most welcomed








NZXT TEMPEST (First version):


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ looks like you done almost as much as you can







8/10?

Couldn't you run those sata cables next the 24 pin behind and through the holes in the side of the drive bays though? Other than that and sleeving the exhaust fan looks fine..


----------



## Intrepid93

Thanks!

I do plan on sleeeving the exhaust but I ran out of sleeves... And my Sata cables are too short for that. >.>


----------



## GeforceGTS

My sata cables are to short to do it in my case too







I keep meaning to buy some, do you atleast have any black ones laying around?









Is that electricians tape I see onthe lower two sata cables too? ;x


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Are you talking about my IDE cable or just all of the cables should be pinned down a little more?

All, I think it would still look as good if you pinned them to something, and that would keep them out of airflow paths too yes you could still enjoy the UV effects.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


i know i have seen server racks with covers over the cable management on them...


That is what I normally do. This customer bought a rack that is too narrow to use the cable trays on and still run the power cords to the pdu's. The cable trays would be in the way of the PDU. They requested that I wire it as an appliance. Just finishing up on the Infiniband cables and they suck.


----------



## pcnuttie

yea maybe i could find a way to tidy a tad bit to improve airflow but i don't think i'll see any difference. I am saving up for a certified SLi power supply it'll be a ANTEC 850 watt. The one i am using is not safe so far i heard but it has never caused me problems.(knock on wood.) But i would love to have more volt room for overclocking


----------



## pcnuttie

How do you guys line up the ATX Cable straight? Mine just curves, do you bend it to get it straight?


----------



## IntelFloyd

Heres an overview for now.

All the cables were done by hand by me


----------



## nolonger

9/10. If you ran the bottom video card's cables beneath the tubing it would be better.


----------



## Lefty67

I did some cable management last night... This is the best I could because the 24 pin and 8 pin cables are soo short. When I get a dremmel I can cut holes so Cables can go behind the mobo.
The front audio is kinda annoying too.
I know its terrible but I am getting more airflow now.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Heres an overview for now.

All the cables were done by hand by me










When I first saw those cables, I was like 'Twizzlers?'

Looks nice... Like nolonger said hide that GPU power behind the tubing and it'll be really nice. Love the colors btw


----------



## IntelFloyd

Those cables would have to make a really tight turn to be on the other side of the hose. Ill have to take another pic for it to make sense.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
When I first saw those cables, I was like 'Twizzlers?'

HEY. I use twizzlers too sometimes


----------



## Intrepid93




----------



## Killhouse

^ 8/10! Nice and tidy, but put some nice sleeving on them and you'd get a 10


----------



## Crazyman0005

iv posted these in the ghetto thread but i thought there are too many sexy looking tidy pc's about... this will bring you all back down to earth.


















how do ya like dem apples?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005* 
iv posted these in the ghetto thread but i thought there are too many sexy looking tidy pc's about... this will bring you all back down to earth.

how do ya like dem apples?



im pretty sure i win.


----------



## cordawg92

I give that a 1/10... lol

What do I get?


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cordawg92* 
I give that a 1/10... lol

What do I get?


i like it but that one cable reaching across the GPU really does stand out rather alot. your 4pin im guessing?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cordawg92* 
i give that a 1/10... Lol

what do i get?










7/10


----------



## cordawg92

What can i do with that 4 pin connector? its such a *****


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005* 
i like it but that one cable reaching across the GPU really does stand out rather alot. your 4pin im guessing?

lawl just route it under the gpu pcb or through a cable management hole on the other side of his case

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cordawg92* 
I give that a 1/10... lol

What do I get?

]

it was a joke btw... i can cable manage.




























now looks like that lol...


----------



## cordawg92

okie dokie, il stick it under my graphics card.. maybe that will help


----------



## Tempest_Inc

Attachment 147438

Glad this isn't my problem

Attachment 147437


----------



## Blameless




----------



## JTGarr




----------



## nolonger

Blameless: 8/10, you need black SATA cables and sleeve a couple fan wires.
JTGarr: 8/10, try to group wires together so there are less stray cables.


----------



## Photograph

Now I finally have something to put into this thread.









I managed to fit a Corsair TX750W into a Mini ATX sized case and I think actually got the "infoghetti" under control. So how did I do?



















The build log is here if you are interested.


----------



## mfb412

brilliant.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Photograph*


Now I finally have something to put into this thread.









I managed to fit a Corsair TX750W into a Mini ATX sized case and I think actually got the "infoghetti" under control. So how did I do?



















The build log is here if you are interested.


Pure genious, I have one of those Powermac G4's and you just did an outstanding job, congratulations!

10/10.


----------



## MRHANDS

New case









Now remember, this is rate my cables, not rate my paint job


----------



## zamdam

Heres mine.. again


----------



## Tator Tot

9.5/10 Sleeve the bottom


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photograph* 
now i finally have something to put into this thread.









i managed to fit a corsair tx750w into a mini atx sized case and i think actually got the "infoghetti" under control. So how did i do?



















the build log is here if you are interested.

My rating can only be summed up into one word.
WHOA.


----------



## nolonger

Just finished sleeving for my front panel connectors, rate my cables?


----------



## doc2142

Then









Now


----------



## bulmug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 









Just finished sleeving for my front panel connectors, rate my cables?

is it me or does the HSF look crooked but 6/10


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmug* 
is it me or does the HSF look crooked but 6/10

Oh its crooked for sure. 8/10







not too many cable there, 1 off for no painted interior and 1 off for non unisleeve extensions or sleeving, nice clean build.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
Now I finally have something to put into this thread.









I managed to fit a Corsair TX750W into a Mini ATX sized case and I think actually got the "infoghetti" under control. So how did I do?










The build log is here if you are interested.

Best case mod I've ever seen in my life (I looked at the build log). The utter ownage of Apple by reinventing their case and having PC hardware inside is full of win too. It's beyond perfection.







I don't even have to rate it because the previous sentence said it all.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmug* 
is it me or does the HSF look crooked but 6/10


Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Oh its crooked for sure. 8/10







not too many cable there, 1 off for no painted interior and 1 off for non unisleeve extensions or sleeving, nice clean build.

Thanks for the ratings. I'll have to retake my pictures, that crookedness is because the camera was way too close.


----------



## pcnuttie

Man it is tricky to hide your cables especially the pci express pins cuz the video cards are placed different spots. Mine has sli and i have 2 different spots and unfortunately i have to stretch my cable to plug it. I wonder if there is a alternate way but i know there isn't have to deal with it. I'll post new pics sometimes. I improved my cable a bit, got a 2 ribbion IDE cable much thinner than the blue one i had and i also removed the ATX Cable outta the way into the back and managed to slide it in and plug it in a nice manner lol. Pics coming soon.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
Then









Now









Good job doc ill give you 20/10 for being so sexy


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
Good job doc ill give you 20/10 for being so sexy

Lol, well ill give ya an 8/10, some unisleeve extensions would really clean the case up. I still see a few unsleeved cables. Nice black interior, cpu cooler and video card upgrade.


----------



## ben h

best i can do for now
tell i get a dif hdd and cd drive








its not the best but allot better then b4 lol


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
best i can do for now
tell i get a dif hdd and cd drive








its not the best but allot better then b4 lol

a case with cable management would do you wonders

6/10


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
a case with cable management would do you wonders

6/10

lol ya i kno im not good at hiding em
ill try to do it better when i get the money for a hdd and cd drive so the cabels will be eazyer to hide


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


best i can do for now
tell i get a dif hdd and cd drive








its not the best but allot better then b4 lol


Break out the rotary tool and make some holes in the mobo tray, then run some of those behind the mobo tray.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Break out the rotary tool and make some holes in the mobo tray, then run some of those behind the mobo tray.










ya i waz thinkin about grabin the dremil and do that but mabe when i get my new hs ill take every thing apart and paint it and cut some holes


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ya i waz thinkin about grabin the dremil and do that but mabe when i get my new hs ill take every thing apart and paint it and cut some holes


Ah there ya go, painting the interior is a great idea!


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


best i can do for now
tell i get a dif hdd and cd drive








its not the best but allot better then b4 lol


5/10 (for a valiant attempt in a hard to work with case)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol ya i kno im not good at hiding em
ill try to do it better when i get the money for a hdd and cd drive so the cabels will be eazyer to hide



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ya i waz thinkin about grabin the dremil and do that but mabe when i get my new hs ill take every thing apart and paint it and cut some holes


-4 for bad grammar and no spelling skills...









1/10!


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ah there ya go, painting the interior is a great idea!


lol more then just the inside i wanna paint the out side a camo









Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


5/10 (for a valiant attempt in a hard to work with case)

-4 for bad grammar and no spelling skills...









1/10!











so








i never try for spelling


----------



## imh073p

Ok i updated the cables a bit. I got an 8 last time so maybe ill score higher now.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ok i updated the cables a bit. I got an 8 last time so maybe ill score higher now.










theres wires in that thing 0.0
10/10


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ok i updated the cables a bit. I got an 8 last time so maybe ill score higher now.

That looks outstanding! A lot of cases that have this few wires have no graphics cards and missing other things, but this seems to be a fully loaded case with no wires to be seen, must have been time consuming









It also looks cool because the yellow matches on the side of the graphics cards and the power supply









10/10 from me, well done









edit- just read the spec of your rig too, very nice! That's one amazing PC!


----------



## Powelly

HOLY COW! The epicness of this thread is unparalleled!

However, I'll post my latest attempt at managing the cables in my case. My non-modular Corsair TX850 proved to be all kinds of trouble with managing the cables, so I decided to (finally) fix it today whilst cleaning the dust out of my case.
Basically, I've gone from:

THIS










to

THIS










Thoughts?


----------



## aleks

Best i can do for now

Attachment 147878


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*











Thoughts?


At some point you should order some 38mm clips for your Megatron. Prolimatech makes them and various vendors sell them. I linked to two US vendors just so you'll see how to search for a vendor in Oz.

Of course, some of the purists on this thread will dock points for using yellow-orange SATA cables rather than black, but overall I like your cable management.

What's difficult about your case?


----------



## GAMERIG

What my cables rate? MMmm..


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*











What my cables rate? MMmm..


9/10
cuz i can see a coupple

but +1 cuz its an awsome wc setup
so 10/10


----------



## machinewashable

Got a new modular PSU the other day for my backup PC and i decided that tonight would be a good time to do some cable management.

Sadly my case although having almost every feature i need is lacking in the cable management area so this is as good as i could get things.

*Before:*








*After:*


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*











What my cables rate? MMmm..


7/10. Molex to SATA power is distracting, lots of cables in the hard drive bays and IDE cable took away points.

Machine: 5/10, way too many cables in view. You need to cut some holes here and there. Besides that, try to tie the cables together so they look more organized. Sleeving them also helps.










Rerate please?


----------



## mmx+

9/10, not really much more you can do. But what is up with that Tuniq?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
9/10, not really much more you can do. But what is up with that Tuniq?

EVGA 1156 boards come with holes for 775, but since the holes would be inside each other, they had to rotate a bit.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


7/10. Molex to SATA power is distracting, lots of cables in the hard drive bays and IDE cable took away points.

Machine: 5/10, way too many cables in view. You need to cut some holes here and there. Besides that, try to tie the cables together so they look more organized. Sleeving them also helps.










Rerate please?


9/10

i cant wait to get my tuniq


----------



## Powelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


At some point you should order some 38mm clips for your Megatron. Prolimatech makes them and various vendors sell them. I linked to two US vendors just so you'll see how to search for a vendor in Oz.

Of course, some of the purists on this thread will dock points for using yellow-orange SATA cables rather than black, but overall I like your cable management.

What's difficult about your case?


Thanks for those links, I'll have to pick some up (as well as some black SATA cables).

The case is a dream to work with, it's just the PSU - it has far too many cables and each of the cable have heaps of connections on there, making it very hard to get them all fit on the back side of the case. But I eventually got it closed


----------



## ben h

ok ill post my 2nd attempt at this

1st time








2nd time
best its gunna get lol


----------



## bulmug

you can hide the cables more


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmug* 
you can hide the cables more

not rly lol the ones comin off the psu are to short to put out the hole i cut and still reach were they need to be and the rest got no were els to go


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ok ill post my 2nd attempt at this

2nd time
best its gunna get lol









That's looking a bit better, but you really need to use some cable ties and straighten some of the cables out so you can hide them better, or at least make them look netter - especially down the whole right hand side of that picture (the front of your case).

Even little things, like hiding the cable from your heatsink to the motherboard _underneath_ the heatsink makes your case look much more presentable.

There's always room for improvement with a bit of time and persistence - I would very much like to see a 3rd attempt.

*6.5/10* from me for now.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
That's looking a bit better, but you really need to use some cable ties and straighten some of the cables out so you can hide them better, or at least make them look netter - especially down the whole right hand side of that picture (the front of your case).

Even little things, like hiding the cable from your heatsink to the motherboard _underneath_ the heatsink makes your case look much more presentable.

There's always room for improvement with a bit of time and persistence - I would very much like to see a 3rd attempt.

*6.5/10* from me for now.

i cant hide the ribon cable :/ its causing mosy my probs
also hide the heat sink fan cable were o.0u mean like just flip it under the fins i didnt think of that lol


----------



## bulmug

you could get a round ide cable for like $5 to hide it and drill a hole right under the front panel connectors to hide those too


----------



## pioneerisloud

You could also move that fan cable to a different fan header that's closer to the edge of your board. I think I spy TWO fan headers that are right on the side of your board....


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmug* 
you could get a round ide cable for like $5 to hide it

u can get round ones? o.0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
You could also move that fan cable to a different fan header that's closer to the edge of your board. I think I spy TWO fan headers that are right on the side of your board....

omg wow
i never even seen that (moved)


----------



## ehume

With a Gigabyte board, only one of those headers will control a variable speed fan. That said, that fan line in to the MB is probably unnecessary: it's probably a fixed fan header, so you might as well power it with Molex and keep the fan line away from the MB.

If a cable can't reach, there are extension cables for nearly everything. NZXT makes them in black, too.

And as the guy said, there are now IDE cables where all the lines are gathered together. Round IDE cables. Great for airflow.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
With a Gigabyte board, only one of those headers will control a variable speed fan. That said, that fan line in to the MB is probably unnecessary: it's probably a fixed fan header, so you might as well power it with Molex and keep the fan line away from the MB.

If a cable can't reach, there are extension cables for nearly everything. NZXT makes them in black, too.

And as the guy said, there are now IDE cables where all the lines are gathered together. Round IDE cables. Great for airflow.

i dont have a converter to a molex for that fan so it has to get conected to the mobo
and ya i nko there are extenders just broke atm

and ya i might try and get a round ide
or just get a new hdd and toss this one in my old comp


----------



## skkhai

Ugly rainbow colored PSU cables, I know... I'm planning to make my own PSU cables like the molex cable I made below:


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
i cant hide the ribon cable :/ its causing mosy my probs
also hide the heat sink fan cable were o.0u mean like just flip it under the fins i didnt think of that lol

See this post, on the second picture you can see where my fan connects to my mother board, but the rest of the cable is bunched up to itself and hiding underneath my heatsink.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
i dont have a converter to a molex for that fan so it has to get conected to the mobo
and ya i nko there are extenders just broke atm

and ya i might try and get a round ide
or just get a new hdd and toss this one in my old comp

If you're REALLY careful...

You can also cut your ribbon cable up. Just cut the insulation that's seperating each of the wires on it. Then use some zip ties or loom or something, to make your very own round cable.

PS...I'm not saying to cut the wire itself. Just seperate each individual wire.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


See this post, on the second picture you can see where my fan connects to my mother board, but the rest of the cable is bunched up to itself and hiding underneath my heatsink.


ight ill look

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


If you're REALLY careful...

You can also cut your ribbon cable up. Just cut the insulation that's seperating each of the wires on it. Then use some zip ties or loom or something, to make your very own round cable.

PS...I'm not saying to cut the wire itself. Just seperate each individual wire.


ya i kno wat u mean hmm i might try that i do have a spair ide cable lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


i dont have a converter to a molex . . .


Next time you order something, throw an adapter in. Or look at SVC.com, where you can get free shipping on little stuff like that. Or just make one, if you have the spare stuff lying around.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Next time you order something, throw an adapter in. Or look at SVC.com, where you can get free shipping on little stuff like that. Or just make one, if you have the spare stuff lying around.


na i dont :/
but ya next order fre newegg ill get one


----------



## ehume

This and this. Both two bucks, including shipping. I get lots of stuff from them, and it arrives quickly.


----------



## Trippen Out

i dont think ive ever posted my cables before.. this is when i first built this rip. since then it has improved ill see if i can find a more recent pic.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


This and this. Both two bucks, including shipping. I get lots of stuff from them, and it arrives quickly.


Sorry, but you have not reached the minimum $2.99 order value.
lol


----------



## Rizzle




----------



## DazTora

Any chance you could run the CPU power cable behind the motherboard?, if not invest in an extension same goes for the 24 pin cable.

Apart from that 7/10


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


Here is a pic of a build I did inside a compaq case.




holy s**t i have that case right now (starting my first build using a haf932, its still in progress tho) but yeah my current "system" is in that case and i tried doin some cable management and its a bit hard but thats the best looking setup i've ever seen in a compaq case


----------



## pcnuttie

You guys should get better cases or start using the dremel so you can hide these cables but we applaud you for your efforts!


----------



## stRodda

i know. im going to get an extension for the 6pin gpu cable and rewire the rear fan wires. other than that, not much else i can do


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


You guys should get better cases or start using the dremel so you can hide these cables but we applaud you for your efforts!


I'm not sure all cases allow sufficient room behind the MB tray for cables. All those Dells I had just had enough room for the mounting cleats of the side panel.

Posters: when you post cable management shots that have no cables going behind the MB tray, please measure the width of the space behind the MB tray and post the measurement along with you shot(s).


----------



## rck1984




----------



## oliverw92




----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 


















Why would you post that? You can't even see inside.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Why would you post that? You can't even see inside.


What?








That case is awesome. It's so tiny and cable sleeved.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Somebody told me to do it...









:::::ensue:::::

I pulled these from my 9800gt sli review thread:
//CENSORED-->*Images and pain*<--CENSORED//

Hello, I posted a lither back. One helpful member PM'd me to suggest buying a modular PSU. I cringed at the time, because the lower-power HX620 (140usd) cost more than my TX750(120usd). Well, today at Fry's, I saw an Antec Trupower Quattro 850W going for 99usd







, so I went out and bought one









So new pics:
Please forgive the PCIe cables, they are being held in reserve for new GPU

























My proudest point







Routing the modular SATA cable behind the HDD cage (between the front panel), and plugging it in. Unfortuneatley, I couldn't find one of my (spare) xbox's epically short SATA cables for use







That would of been perfect, IMO.









May anyone please give help on how to improve this? Thank you!


----------



## nesquik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JediMstrKris*


Doode. We have the same brain.










Question about sleeving. Has anyone seen or tried or thought of sleeving with 3-4 different UV reactive colors? All I see here is green/black, red/black and blue/black all non-UV. Does anyone think this would look good?


These are my lights/cable management.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nesquik*


These are my lights/cable management.


8/10 for cables, looks pretty tidy but could be a bit neater with the wires.

How come your monitor is so high up? That would hurt my neck







Cool lights though


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Why would you post that? You can't even see inside.


Fine then:










Right side when turned on










Close up of the right side










More of that side


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Fine then:










Right side when turned on










Close up of the right side










More of that side

Thats the coolest mini ITX build on the Zotac board that I think I have ever saw.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Thats the coolest mini ITX build on the Zotac board that I think I have ever *seen*.

There. Much better.









Considering it's a 20x20x20cm cube (unless the dimensions changed since I last checked out the worklog), you get 10/10 from me Oliver.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys







yeah 20x20x20cm


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## Nawtheph

By far not the best I've seen on here, but better than some. Just did this today.


----------



## peeinginthepool

I Have 2 to show, My Old P4 and my revamped q6600


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*












Wow... the fan on the left looks almost invisible


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Wow... the fan on the left looks almost invisible










HDR attempt?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


HDR attempt?


It's not really all that likely. If the pc was off then HDR wouldn't create that effect. Maybe if it was on though..


----------



## Eduardv

fock thats perfect cable management !


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawtheph* 
By far not the best I've seen on here, but better than some. Just did this today.

8/10, you should break out the dremel and make some management holes in the mobo tray if you can. Great looking rig!


----------



## Ackmanc

my most recent set up.


----------



## nolonger

9/10 because it isn't perfect, but I love the non-cliche look of your build. Congratulations!


----------



## Zombies8myBrain

Before:









After:


----------



## nolonger

8/10. Sleeve the front panel connector and get rid of the IDE.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zombies8myBrain*


Before:









After:










8.5/10. Antec 900's are tough and you did a pretty good job, but the IDE blah







.


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

be gentle...


----------



## mmx+

The small case & no cable management holes have made this hard...but at least the cables are out of the way of the airflow


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster*


be gentle...










it looks good from what I can see. you need to post a pic with the side panel off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


The small case & no cable management holes have made this hard...but at least the cables are out of the way of the airflow










aww come on man you can do way better then that. i have the same case so i know its possible.

you get a 4/10


----------



## TurboHertz

They didn't post one so, NE/10


----------



## oliverw92

Why have you got an SLI bridge on there...


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


it looks good from what I can see. you need to post a pic with the side panel off.


uhh all the orange is his cables lol
so there not hiden at all


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


uhh all the orange is his cables lol
so there not hiden at all


LOL i thought that was some crazy water cooling









i give him a 5.5/10 for at least having a nice theme going on lol


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Why have you got an SLI bridge on there...


I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Why have you got an SLI bridge on there...


I like how it looks XD


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I was going to ask the same thing.










It looks perdy!


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
LOL i thought that was some crazy water cooling









i give him a 5.5/10 for at least having a nice theme going on lol

lol ya i thought that at 1st then after u said it i looked at it again ind seen wires in there


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
LOL i thought that was some crazy water cooling









i give him a 5.5/10 for at least having a nice theme going on lol

i figured that if i didn't hide them then i should at least make them look cool...this IS a rate my "cables" thread


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster* 
i figured that if i didn't hide them then i should at least make them look cool...this IS a rate my "cables" thread









but ur cables arnt verry good lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
but ur cables arnt verry good lol

TECHNICALLY.....His cables are actually quite nice. I wish my PSU had sleeved cables like that.

Now, his cable MANAGEMENT on the other hand, is poor at best.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster* 
i figured that if i didn't hide them then i should at least make them look cool...this IS a rate my "cables" thread









yeah at least there is some sort organization.

as long as i am here i might as well post mine...


----------



## tanderson

looks good 8/10


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
TECHNICALLY.....His cables are actually quite nice. I wish my PSU had sleeved cables like that.

Now, his cable MANAGEMENT on the other hand, is poor at best.

true
at a quick look it looks like a ba WC system
tell u see the cpu cooler lulz


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
TECHNICALLY.....His cables are actually quite nice. I wish my PSU had sleeved cables like that.

Now, his cable MANAGEMENT on the other hand, is poor at best.

the sleeving of the PSU cables was done by me

how would the cables look better? should they be wired straight and cornered rather than curvy?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster* 
the sleeving of the PSU cables was done by me

how would the cables look better? should they be wired straight and cornered rather than curvy?

Try to run them behind your motherboard. Hide them behind your drives. The possibilities are endless. The entire point...is to NOT see ANY of your wires







. That's how you get a 10 or 11







. IIRC, mine got either a 10 or 11, lol.

Mine would get a poor 1/10 currently though. But I could care less with how the shape of my whole rig is in currently.


----------



## TurboHertz

By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29








By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29








By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29








By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29


----------



## sexybastard

resize those pics brotha


----------



## ben h

replace the twist ties with some zip ties

would make it look much better


----------



## Sgtbash

Can I haz rates?


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


The entire point...is to NOT see ANY of your wires


AHA! That's where I respectfully disagree. I like to see the UV orange (pronounced: ornch) against the neon yellow inside the case. To me it looks like some kind of futuristic cybernetic organ system for evil ninja death-ray robots









as long as it's organized chaos I think it is fine. That's the type of advice I would find most helpful


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster*


AHA! That's where I respectfully disagree. I like to see the UV orange (pronounced: ornch) against the neon yellow inside the case. To me it looks like some kind of futuristic cybernetic organ system for evil ninja death-ray robots









as long as it's organized chaos I think it is fine. That's the type of advice I would find most helpful


I've always seen it as getting the cables out of the way to

A) Show off the actual hardware
B) Increase your airflow

It can't be very good inside your machine.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


it looks good from what I can see. you need to post a pic with the side panel off.

aww come on man you can do way better then that. i have the same case so i know its possible.

you get a 4/10


What do you suggest I do?
The only think I really see is moving the CPU fan wire down next to the HSF instead of over it...otherwise, I can't see anything else to do that would improve things?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What do you suggest I do?
The only think I really see is moving the CPU fan wire down next to the HSF instead of over it...otherwise, I can't see anything else to do that would improve things?


hide wires behind mobo tray
like cut holes in it so u can put sires behind it


----------



## Sgtbash

Dudes. Can someone rate mine?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Dudes. Can someone rate mine?


post ss bro


----------



## Sgtbash

There right there a couple of posts ago.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


hide wires behind mobo tray
like cut holes in it so u can put sires behind it


There's very little space, I don't want to mod this case yet, I'm more interested in something I could do that doesn't involve cutting anything up


----------



## uppercutx




----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


replace the twist ties with some zip ties

would make it look much better



















By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uppercutx*







































9/10, unisleve those cables and you get a 10


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Doesn't deserve anything higher than a 7 but I'm slowly working at it. One day I'll do a complete re-wire.


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*




















Where's your DVD drive IDE cable?


----------



## Sgtbash

Isnt needed


----------



## ben h

@TurboHertz

much better

@Sgtbash
looks good not much there lol


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 








By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29

You can rout that 8 pin under the vid cards like i did. Checkout the scout club gallery to see how alot of people manage their cables. I'm sure you have looked through it already lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p*


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
You can rout that 8 pin under the vid cards like i did. Checkout the scout club gallery to see how alot of people manage their cables. I'm sure you have looked through it already lol.










By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29
It's *sniffle* *sniffle* beautiful :crying:


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*










By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29
It's *sniffle* *sniffle* beautiful :crying:


I also routed it behind the psu and up through the very last space behind the psu bracket. I did the same with the front panel audio. I didnt want anything too close those power and reset buttons hehe.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I also routed it behind the psu and up through the very last space behind the psu bracket. I did the same with the front panel audio. I didnt want anything too close those power and reset buttons hehe.


But than i have to take it out


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


But than i have to take it out










Hehe yup but its only 4 screws and you dont have to disconnect anything.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hehe yup but its only 4 screws and you dont have to disconnect anything.










Done.

UPDATE: Forgot to put HD Audio through, have to do it again


----------



## TurboHertz

By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29
Anything more to critique me on?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 








By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29
Anything more to critique me on?

Aha looks much better, only other thing i can see is the fan cables up top. Theres a couple clips at the top of the case for those. Other than that, its lookin pretty good


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Aha looks much better, only other thing i can see is the fan cables up top. Theres a couple clips at the top of the case for those. Other than that, its lookin pretty good



















By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29
I love you soo much right now. (no ****)

Any more ideas?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 








By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-29
I love you soo much right now. (no ****)

Any more ideas?

Lookin good, im fresh out of ideas. I love the scout, it has great cable management.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
post ss bro

Did you tell him to post a screenshot of the inside of his computer? LOL.


----------



## Nawtheph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
8/10, you should break out the dremel and make some management holes in the mobo tray if you can. Great looking rig!









Thanks! Wasn't expecting an 8/10 from anyone haha. I'm never happy with my cable management, it always looks messy to me. If I had the proper skills to start cutting up this case I would. Thank you for the compliment though







Just got my Lamptron FC-5 in, so I'm gonna have to redo some of it to get my fan cables out and redone. Oh joy!


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Did you tell him to post a screenshot of the inside of his computer? LOL.



















chea


----------



## TurboHertz

By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-30
STILL HAVEN'T GOT A RATING!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*










By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-30
STILL HAVEN'T GOT A RATING!


9/10. Sleeve the front panel connectors.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


9/10. Sleeve the front panel connectors.


Thank you, where can I get sleeving thats not off the net?


----------



## nolonger

Not sure, I bought mine from a trusted eBay seller. More specifically, this sleeving. Many members of OCN buy from him.


----------



## DazTora

I think about 9/10, Because of the black interior sleeving them cables will make them harder to see and warrant a 10 from me


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Here is my cabling. Let me know what you think I can improve on it. Sorry if picture isnt the best.

Thanks


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 










Doesn't deserve anything higher than a 7 but I'm slowly working at it. One day I'll do a complete re-wire.

Couple day quote-bump of my own, I didn't see anyone rate it.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Couple day quote-bump of my own, I didn't see anyone rate it.


Ill give ya a 6/10, there are ratnests up at the 5.25 bay, in front of the psu, and then theres abunch of cables to sleeve. Some more cable ties would really help. Nice rig though


----------



## Kaishi

This isn't an ideal photo, nor are the cables completely concealed, but the airflow inside my case is restricted only by the PCI-E power connectors going to my video cards. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Thank you, where can I get sleeving thats not off the net?


Your local hobby store will have Testors semi-gloss black spray paint. You can spray the gray plastic sheathing of your front cables black. I did that before I knew about sleeving. Just let them hang dry a long time.


----------



## TempestxPR

Please "RATE MY CABLES" 






























Thx


----------



## imh073p

I cant rate your cables without a better pic.


----------



## Takkei

You can rate his cables fine. I give it a 8.5/10. Would be cool if you sleeved every cable.


----------



## coreyL

just built it for my friend.

the psu cables wouldnt fit under the mobo and the pci-e cables are too short to manage properly. i hate this cable job


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 

just built it for my friend.

the psu cables wouldnt fit under the mobo and the pci-e cables are too short to manage properly. i hate this cable job









lol 6/10


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol 6/10












this is my scout when i was on air. i CAN ccable manage but that psu had short cables and it wouldnt let me. plus his mobo has a weird place for the cpu 8 pin header and that cable wasnt long enough either. the pci-e cables are way too short. i couldnt do much without cable extentions so meh


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


*pic*

this is my scout when i was on air. i CAN ccable manage but that psu had short cables and it wouldnt let me. plus his mobo has a weird place for the cpu 8 pin header and that cable wasnt long enough either. the pci-e cables are way too short. i couldnt do much without cable extentions so meh


Wow thats a really nice job on there







Not a cable in sight.

The case you did for your friend is fine for airflow anyway, and I'm guessing since he didn't build his own PC he won't mind too much about what it looks like inside







Not that it looks bad, its still loads better than most


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Wow thats a really nice job on there







Not a cable in sight.

The case you did for your friend is fine for airflow anyway, and I'm guessing since he didn't build his own PC he won't mind too much about what it looks like inside







Not that it looks bad, its still loads better than most










thanks


----------



## MRHANDS

I love the crazy light show going on with the tracers behind the xigy fan


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*


I love the crazy light show going on with the tracers behind the xigy fan


Nice build, I give the cable management a 8.5.

Here's my new secondary rig build. I probably could improve but it's not bad.


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Not bad at all! Sleeving and hiding the front panel Firewire/USB wire is the only thing I can think of improving your score.


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


You can rate his cables fine. I give it a 8.5/10. Would be cool if you sleeved every cable.










i dont have patience for that xD


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


Here is my cabling. Let me know what you think I can improve on it. Sorry if picture isnt the best.

Thanks


Bump on mine. rate mine


----------



## Relentless!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


Bump on mine. rate mine











It's not bad man, definitely not the worst I've seen.

7/10

Since I've never really tried hiding my wires before I decided to give it an attempt considering I just got my Hyper 212 in the mail.


----------



## TempestxPR

"Before and After"
not going to upgrade in a long time maybe crossfire later

































































*
*RATE THIS**


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Relentless!*


It's not bad man, definitely not the worst I've seen.

7/10

Since I've never really tried hiding my wires before I decided to give it an attempt considering I just got my Hyper 212 in the mail.


8/10. Get some sleeving and black SATA cables.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*


"Before and After"
not going to upgrade in a long time maybe crossfire later


6/10. You need to pull the cables tighter and you have a lot of stray cables.


----------



## Nlclock

Just got my new case for my second build!


















(i still need a cpu cooler, its on his way)

Please rate if you like


----------



## nolonger

9/10. I see no way of improving it besides sleeving and black Sata cables.


----------



## AyeYo

Unfortunately, this is AFTER cable management. I'm just not nearly as cool as you guys. A modular PSU and a fan controller would do wonders...

Top picture is from today and is marginally more organized. Bottom picture is from a few days ago and lacks the PCI slot fan wire, but is more cluttered.


----------



## nolonger

Not too bad, I'll give ya a 7/10. Sleeve your wires and make a couple cable management holes for a better score.


----------



## mrfajita

Its not going to get much better than this for me without sleeving the front panel, fan, and cathode cables. (and having a real PCIe power cable instead of the molex adapter)


----------



## HSG502

Here's my first real try since I got this PC. The case is too small, and the cables too short to really do anything more than this. I may try turning the HDD around next time. Cutting wasn't (still isn't) an option for me as I don't have anything to cut with. The first one is before I bothered with cable management.


----------



## MaxFTW

Heheh

When i get my xaser case and psu im gonna actually spend time arranging cables


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


Here's my first real try since I got this PC. The case is too small, and the cables too short to really do anything more than this. I may try turning the HDD around next time. Cutting wasn't (still isn't) an option for me as I don't have anything to cut with. The first one is before I bothered with cable management.


5/10. If cutting isn't an option, try to get those zip tie anchors so you can route all the cables in some sort of organization. Sleeving is a must, also.


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


5/10. If cutting isn't an option, try to get those zip tie anchors so you can route all the cables in some sort of organization. Sleeving is a must, also.


Zip tie anchors? I don't really have time for sleeving and with the cost for decent sleeving here in NZ, really isn't worth it. I may use shrink wrap for some places. Anyway here's after another try: (All I did was get rid of that fan cable coming out of the optical drive bay and turn the HDD around so no need to look at the rest of the system)

Any other idea's on how to improve this? (mainly where to put things)


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## TurboHertz

8/10 try to make things more tight and pull they behind the mobo tray


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


8/10 try to make things more tight and pull they behind the mobo tray


The space behind the tray is rather limited. I think I can pull the PCIe tighter. But that's it.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The space behind the tray is rather limited. I think I can pull the PCIe tighter. But that's it.


Try dispersing where they are behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Try dispersing where they are behind the mobo tray.

That's a 750w PSU so all the space is taken up for the most part.


----------



## Fabricate

Hey I'm new to the forums. Just built this yesterday.


----------



## TurboHertz

9/10 pull back PCI-e cable more and sleeve them all.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fabricate*


Hey I'm new to the forums. Just built this yesterday.


7/10
just tighten up the wires and sleev em


----------



## Fabricate

Where can I purchase this sleeving you speak of?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*


I love the crazy light show going on with the tracers behind the xigy fan


You and I have (well had for me...) very similar setups, I was running the Hawkx in crossfire for a bit, I too played with an unlocked 140, I had a H50, and used to use 640GB WD in a raid 0...







Maybe we're Katana soul mates?

Once my damn PSU sleeving gets here (XOxide shipping sucks) I'll post pix of my sig rig in the freshly modded 300 :3


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fabricate* 
Where can I purchase this sleeving you speak of?

www.google.com
finds anything


----------



## Fabricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
www.google.com
finds anything

Thanks for being a pal, I was hoping for a recommendation rather then the obvious.


----------



## ehume

The best. I've even unsleeved fans to put this on.


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## Fabricate

8/10


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 









8/10

OMG so many HDD's


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fabricate* 
8/10

Danke, any thoughts?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCpwnz* 
8/10

OMG so many HDD's

Danke. You should see my server. 13 HDD's.

That's all 500GB's in that picture though.


----------



## Blade1000000

How Are My Improvements?


----------



## JediMstrKris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
The best. I've even unsleeved fans to put this on.

Fail. The Best.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HSG502* 
Zip tie anchors? I don't really have time for sleeving and with the cost for decent sleeving here in NZ, really isn't worth it. I may use shrink wrap for some places. Anyway here's after another try: (All I did was get rid of that fan cable coming out of the optical drive bay and turn the HDD around so no need to look at the rest of the system)

Any other idea's on how to improve this? (mainly where to put things)

Sleeving doesn't take too long unless you sleeve every individual wire. I don't like the look of unisleeved cables, so I grouped mine together. Anyway, regular sleeving is better than no sleeving.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
How Are My Improvements?

8.5/10

Some black SATA cables and sleeving on those unsleeved cables would bring it up to a 9.5

Extending the sleeving to fully cover your PSU cables would give you a solid 10.


----------



## uppercutx

just redid a few wires here and there.






































































sry for all the pics


----------



## folk-it-up

judging from what i've seen i've noticed that Antec 900 sucks for cable management


----------



## jrad

running out of ideas how to make it better. Suggestions?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uppercutx* 
just redid a few wires here and there.















sry for all the pics


Get a front on picture to tell for sure, but it looks like a solid 8, maybe 8.5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrad* 
running out of ideas how to make it better. Suggestions?

Do you have lots of space behind the mobo tray? Zip ties to hold things together.

There's a lot you can probably do. But it doesn't look too bad right now. It's not a mess, just showing.


----------



## uppercutx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Get a front on picture to tell for sure, but it looks like a solid 8, maybe 8.5

Do you have lots of space behind the mobo tray? Zip ties to hold things together.

There's a lot you can probably do. But it doesn't look too bad right now. It's not a mess, just showing.


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10, pull those wires tighter.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

here is mine


----------



## FalloutBoy

All those SLI setups make me miss mine.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Before








Shot with DSC-T77 at 2010-04-03
After








Shot with DSC-H7 at 2010-04-03


----------



## mrfajita

Again since no one rated it last time.


----------



## judasdoh

@tator

with all the hardware you have stuffed in there, its great. Only two things are bugging me, tighten up the pci-e cable and the cpu power cable. Then I think it will look gorgeous


----------



## ALIGN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*










Again since no one rated it last time.


8/10 nice job

Heres mine..


----------



## nolonger

What can I say? 10/10.


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## TurboHertz

Why do you keep posting it!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Why do you keep posting it!

To have it rated.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
To have it rated.

touche

8/10

tighten up the pci-e and cpu power cable and you get it all


----------



## KC_Flip

8/10 Tater Tot, but I don't see much else you can do. Maybe try hiding the cables above the optical drive a little more.

Unmodded 300 - Forgot to take a before pic, but just cleaning it up for my parents before they sell it. Any other ideas before they come pick it up?


----------



## TurboHertz

Whats with the blue tubes?


----------



## KC_Flip

Wind tunnels for the northbridge, mosfet, etc.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-002-_-Product


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KC_Flip* 
8/10 Tater Tot, but I don't see much else you can do. Maybe try hiding the cables above the optical drive a little more.

Unmodded 300 - Forgot to take a before pic, but just cleaning it up for my parents before they sell it. Any other ideas before they come pick it up?









7/10, modding and sleeves would've made the score better.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KC_Flip* 
Wind tunnels for the northbridge, mosfet, etc.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-002-_-Product

ok i have seen a lot of *ship* before but never a motherboard with a wind tunnel on it like that. lmao


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
7/10, modding and sleeves would've made the score better.

Yeah, if it wasn't about to be sold to some random buyer, I might have went all out. It just needed to be cleaned and have its airflow improved. Thanks for the rating though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
ok i have seen a lot of *ship* before but never a motherboard with a wind tunnel on it like that. lmao

Are the wind tunnels really effective or just a gimmick? I'm leaning toward gimmick after looking back on it and other options that were available at the time.

It was definitely a nice board when I originally owned it though. Great oc'ing and everything stayed fairly cool. I will admit it was in my first build and I definitely wasn't the most knowledgeable about computers at the time, but it's still running solid after about four years.


----------



## manolith

nolonger very clean.. 8/10

here is my setup after watercooling. a bit more wires now for extra fans too and a difrent motherboard.





































please dont rate the cables for the periperals lolol


----------



## ntuason

Wow! Crazy memory cooler.


----------



## t77snapshot

@manolith

7/10 for a tech station







Looks pretty tidy and I like how you mounted the cd drive!

Here is my rig, *Freeman's Box*


----------



## manolith

@t77 very nice 9/10 looks clean.


----------



## pcnuttie

I love the Half Life mod you did. Is that a sound dampening material on the floor of that case?


----------



## EricM9104




----------



## GRPace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricM9104* 









5/10 definitely could use some cable management holes and some sleeveing.

Just curious what is this threads policy on reposting? would love to get more feedback on mine but its 30 pages down


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GRPace* 
5/10 definitely could use some cable management holes and some sleeveing.

Just curious what is this threads policy on reposting? would love to get more feedback on mine but its 30 pages down









if u wouldnt of said anything no one would of known lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRPace*


Just curious what is this threads policy on reposting? would love to get more feedback on mine but its 30 pages down











It's customary to rate the rig above you with an honest effort, and then post your picture. You can do it as much as you want. But most people stick to 1 time per page. (On standard Posts/Page layout.)


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


@manolith

7/10 for a tech station







Looks pretty tidy and I like how you mounted the cd drive!

Here is my rig, *Freeman's Box*





























8.5/10 I like to see no wire showing on sleeved cables. The optical drive pwr cable needs a tuck as well. Otherwise,very nice work.

I have UV connectors coming next wk for custom built modular cables for my OCZ ModXstream. As soon as I'm finished w/ my project,[email protected] will receive a new name and I'll post pics for your viewing pleasure


----------



## agent__551

friend's build, my work
cables were real short
those cable (sata+power) in the hdd bay are intended to an extra removable hard


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I love the Half Life mod you did. Is that a sound dampening material on the floor of that case?

Thanks







Yeah it's sound padding, I also did my window side panel as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
8.5/10 I like to see no wire showing on sleeved cables. The optical drive pwr cable needs a tuck as well. Otherwise,very nice work.

Yeah I know, I am very picky when it comes to c/m and I am not saticfied with it yet. The wires at the base of the psu will be covered soon. The optical drive sata connecter is there because that is as far as it will go







, I need to get an extension to tuck it further.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 

















friend's build, my work
cables were real short
those cable (sata+power) in the hdd bay are intended to an extra removable hard

7/10. Get a couple extensions and sleeving.










Where can I improve?


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
7/10. Get a couple extensions and sleeving.










Where can I improve?

That tuniq tower is *FAT.*


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agent__551*



















friend's build, my work
cables were real short
those cable (sata+power) in the hdd bay are intended to an extra removable hard


5/10 extensions are a must have item,sleeve the Pwr/reset switch,hdd led,pwr led,AC97/HD audio,usb & firewire cables going to the front panel and tuck/hide the unused sata pwr/data cables until needed or better yet...make a detatchable molex to sata extension.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


7/10. Get a couple extensions and sleeving.










Where can I improve?


Uhm...is the heatsink(CPU) supposed to look crooked?...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


Uhm...is the heatsink(CPU) supposed to look crooked?...










Yes, the mounting holes for 775 are slightly offset on this motherboard. Rating please?


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*











Where can I improve?


8/10 Slightly crack your psu & push your sleeving back just inside so it hides the heatshrink is where I'd go. Bundle the cables coming out or if you have a bit of extra length (like a 1/3 more than you need),braid them together and tie the larger braid in front of the 24 pin cable so you cant see it.

The hunchback timidly asks "Sleeving Master?" recoils and shrinks back "Yes Igor,I must sleeve....ENSLEEVE THE ENTIRE WORLD!!!" Horrifyingly evil laugh ensues..HAHAHAAA.....HAHAHAAAAAA!!!"


----------



## nolonger

Thanks for the rating. I'm considering unisleeve on all the cables, but gotta wait 'till I have enough money for that.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Thanks for the rating. I'm considering unisleeve on all the cables, but gotta wait 'till I have enough money for that.

I hear ya. I love unisleeving myself (are we all OCD or what???)....but to save on cost and reduce airflow disturbance,I use a single sleeve up until just before the cables come into a visible area. Then transition it to unisleeving.

I went through the pain of building all my custom extensions,including chaining my drives w/ perfectly measured (and straight) individually sleeved wires. Talk about a pain in tha @55! I'll be finished in the next couple of weeks and I promise,pics will be posted


----------



## t77snapshot

My second rig, The *Quad-Cruncher*


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
I hear ya. I love unisleeving myself (are we all OCD or what???)....but to save on cost and reduce airflow disturbance,I use a single sleeve up until just before the cables come into a visible area. Then transition it to unisleeving.

I went through the pain of building all my custom extensions,including chaining my drives w/ perfectly measured (and straight) individually sleeved wires. Talk about a pain in tha @55! I'll be finished in the next couple of weeks and I promise,pics will be posted









Can't wait to see yours! I've been considering measuring the cables to size, but if I ever wanted to swap something out, I'd be screwed. I'm not too OCD about my cables, the only reason I'd unisleeve is because I have nothing better to do.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *t77snapshot* 
My second rig, The *Quad-Cruncher*









9/10, the only thing I can think of is removing the IDE.


----------



## hydroslyder

Here's my first build ever let me know what ya think. Would like to single sleeve some day


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


My second rig, The *Quad-Cruncher*


9.5/10 Down by the fan looks a tad messy. But that's really it. A small nit pick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydroslyder*


Here's my first build ever let me know what ya think. Would like to single sleeve some day










8/10, black cables would help, and you should ziptie some cables together, so it looks a bit slimmer.


----------



## agent__551

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


5/10 extensions are a must have item,sleeve the Pwr/reset switch,hdd led,pwr led,AC97/HD audio,usb & firewire cables going to the front panel and tuck/hide the unused sata pwr/data cables until needed or better yet...make a detatchable molex to sata extension.










that is tough judgment









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


7/10. Get a couple extensions and sleeving.

PIC

Where can I improve?


thx
and to ur rig 8/10
i say uni sleeve and a color for the mobbo tray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydroslyder*


Here's my first build ever let me know what ya think. Would like to single sleeve some day










8/10
i like how u hide the seen parts
but there is too many cables between tray and front
get them in one big tube
and sleeve


----------



## DazTora

Is It me or does nolonger's CPU cooler look like its going to fall off, looks a bit wonky to me.


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 









All those yellow cables at the bottom need sleeving or hiding. That, and the HEC PSU is a little iffy...
How does your case get any intake air, it would all get caught on that stack of HDDs


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
All those yellow cables at the bottom need sleeving or hiding. That, and the HEC PSU is a little iffy...
How does your case get any intake air, it would all get caught on that stack of HDDs









HEC PSU iffy, with your RocketFish 700w?

Either way, Yate Loon High Speed in the front cools the HDD's, along with two on the Hyper212+ and two Yate Loon Medium Speed 140mm's up top sucking air out. With fan filters on the side panel so air flow comes in from the side and gets sucked up top.

Negative pressure FTW.


----------



## uppercutx

fixed those pesky sata cables

























PS: Its sunny out! lool


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uppercutx* 
fixed those pesky sata cables
















PS: Its sunny out! lool

9.7/10 Some sleeving would be the only thing you could do.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Noticed that loose SATA cable only when I looked at the picture...fixed it, but can't bother to take an other shot, so yeah. Had to take out the DVD drive because it died and I forgot to hide the cable. :\\


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


HEC PSU iffy, with your RocketFish 700w?

Either way, Yate Loon High Speed in the front cools the HDD's, along with two on the Hyper212+ and two Yate Loon Medium Speed 140mm's up top sucking air out. With fan filters on the side panel so air flow comes in from the side and gets sucked up top.

Negative pressure FTW.


The rocketfish in that link is the non-modular Huntkey made POS. Mine is the modular CWT unit that is really a 550W (but a rather high end one)
I have read some places that it is comparable in quality to a Corsair HX550 since they are both based on the same unit.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 
that is tough judgment









I sorry







I judge mine own more harshly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DazTora* 
Is It me or does j0n3z3y CPU cooler look like its going to fall off, looks a bit wonky to me.

Sorry mate...that's not mine. The only system pic I have is in my profile page. My new mobo gets here tomorrow...now where did I leave that #[email protected]#@*& micro SD to SD adapter?!?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
9.7/10 Some sleeving would be the only thing you could do.

Agreed....nice and clean and shaved....like I like my....ummm,cars.









Hahahaha! Found the adapter





















Just a couple of preview pics...mocked up only.


----------



## DazTora

Ah snap my bad fixed


----------



## j0n3z3y

Attachment 149425
Attachment 149426
Attachment 149427

That's the mock up stage...I'm going to go back and double sleeve a couple of the cables bcuz I don't like seeing that much color through them.

That Asus M3A78-EM is dead,my friend did'nt understand the difference between pull & snatch while I was desoldering the 24 pin for a full UV connector swap. He actually pulled the traces off the d**ned board









I guess I can't complain too much,he 2 day aired me a M4A785-M to replace it for me. Still....all that work circling the bottom of the bowl had me pretty steamed. And I still have to remove all the UV fan connectors....this is only worse bcuz I used WBT high purity silver audio solder...$76 U.S. a spool


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pamplemousse*


Noticed that loose SATA cable only when I looked at the picture...fixed it, but can't bother to take an other shot, so yeah. Had to take out the DVD drive because it died and I forgot to hide the cable. :\\


8.3/10 tighten up those wires.


----------



## DazTora

When I re build my PC thanks to everything damn near dying Ill get another shot, last time was nearly a year ago..

On another note what is Unique Rep?


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DazTora*


On another note what is Unique Rep?


Good question. Hmmmm....j0n3z3y's hard work fabbing gets no love eh?


----------



## agent__551

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DazTora*


On another note what is Unique Rep?



thats the rep u got from different users

can someone help me with this


----------



## Thedark1337

what the...... 1/10


----------



## Dilyn

For starters, hide something.









Why are your hard drives sitting there?


----------



## agent__551

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


what the...... 1/10


i give it a 0
im looking for ideas to fix the thing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


For starters, hide something.









Why are your hard drives sitting there?


i was replacing the HDD
the PSU is bolted and cant be removed
so is the other side panel, i replaced the 8800 with a smaller 4670
the 6 pin cable(not shown) was my main issue
now it looks like a miss without the big card hiding stuff


----------



## RttlnSnK

I think u all kind of missed my last post







This is my rig atm. I think the fan connecters are kind of messy. Since then I had installed a new C/M Hyper TX3 and a C/M R4. The 3 pin lying on the floor is for my side panel fan.





























And this is how it looks on the outside


----------



## Tator Tot

7.8/10 kinda messy.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DazTora*


Is It me or does nolonger's CPU cooler look like its going to fall off, looks a bit wonky to me.











See how the LGA 775 holes are slightly offset? That's why the heatsink is sorta crooked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK*


I think u all kind of missed my last post







This is my rig atm. I think the fan connecters are kind of messy. Since then I had installed a new C/M Hyper TX3 and a C/M R4. The 3 pin lying on the floor is for my side panel fan.





























And this is how it looks on the outside

















6.5/10. You need to make a hole for the 8-pin, sleeve cables and hide your SATA a bit better.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


See how the LGA 775 holes are slightly offset? That's why the heatsink is sorta crooked.

6.5/10. You need to make a hole for the 8-pin, sleeve cables and hide your SATA a bit better.


Looks like time to fab a custom bracket for your heatsink methinks. That is pretty lame on EVGA's part. But,Im helping my brother in law w/ RMA'ing 2 EVGA classifieds right now. Just imho,w/ so many refurb'ed EVGA mobo's for sale...I stay away from them.

Agreed on the 6.5/10. I might go a little further and tuck those excess psu cables behind the powersupply. Crack that psu and re-sleeve those cables all the way back into the psu modular connectors. So that you can't see any of the wiring at all.


----------



## peeinginthepool

any pointers would be much appreciated thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool*


any pointers would be much appreciated thanks!!!!!!!!











Do you actually use the headphone/mic jack on the front of your case? If not, you could get rid of that. Or atleast put it behind your mobo, there's room. You've got your hdd in the 5.25 bay, you could flip that around and wire from behind


----------



## peeinginthepool

ah you caught that audio cable snaking across the Mobo. i will remove it. it doesnt work as i found out last night. thanks, but outta 10 what does my management rate??


----------



## imh073p

Can you take another pic that shows the whole interior?


----------



## peeinginthepool

these better:


----------



## imh073p

Much better thank you. Ill give ya an 7.5/10. Sleeve a few of those fan cables. Turn that hdd around as well. Have you tried running that front panel audio behind the mobo? There isnt too much more you can do besides painting the interior and getting unisleeve extensions. Cheers


----------



## Aximous

9/10 from me, you could flip the cpu fan so the wire could be hidden also flip the hdd and I think you could squeeze the fan wires a little better to the mobo surface


----------



## peeinginthepool

^^ thanks for the input, both of you. will do and repost.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


Looks like time to fab a custom bracket for your heatsink methinks. That is pretty lame on EVGA's part. But,Im helping my brother in law w/ RMA'ing 2 EVGA classifieds right now. Just imho,w/ so many refurb'ed EVGA mobo's for sale...I stay away from them.

Agreed on the 6.5/10. I might go a little further and tuck those excess psu cables behind the powersupply. Crack that psu and re-sleeve those cables all the way back into the psu modular connectors. So that you can't see any of the wiring at all.


Ah well, the crookedness doesn't bother me, really. I'm putting off turning the heatsink 90Âº. At the moment it's blowing air towards my video card. If I flip the fan it makes an annoying noise because of vibration.


----------



## Jtvd78

Just got a new computer. On a scale of 1-10, how GOOD are my cables. Btw, Im only 13 ( as of a few days ago). 
Here are the pics:

Just a quick shot of my setup:








Front:








This thing's so new, I havn't even taken the plastic off yet:








Inside my case:








G19 Keyboard and G9 Mouse:


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


Just got a new computer. On a scale of 1-10, how GOOD are my cables. Btw, Im only 13 ( as of a few days ago). 
Here are the pics:

Just a quick shot of my setup:


6/10. You can do better. Use zip ties all around and sleeve the unsleeved cables.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


Just got a new computer. On a scale of 1-10, how GOOD are my cables. Btw, Im only 13 ( as of a few days ago). 
Here are the pics:

Just a quick shot of my setup:








Front:








This thing's so new, I havn't even taken the plastic off yet:








Inside my case:








G19 Keyboard and G9 Mouse:










How to spot loaded parents.

Haha, Nice setup kid, Pretty deecent wiring for your age,s tick around here and Im sure it'll improve.


----------



## nolonger

By the way: sorry for being that harsh. I want you to improve and (for me at least) pointing out what I need to do better helps.


----------



## airplaneman

It's pretty good, I'd say 7/10. Try and bundle those cables in the bottom a bit more, and the fan cables in the top left (rear exhaust + top fan).


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


Just got a new computer. On a scale of 1-10, how GOOD are my cables. Btw, Im only 13 ( as of a few days ago). 
Here are the pics:

Just a quick shot of my setup:


5

and rofl all that and its still on a stock cooler?
and u better thank ur parents for that


----------



## Spritanium

I like how everyone's assuming his parents bought everything just because he's 13


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


I like how everyone's assuming his parents bought everything just because he's 13


^^ - this

I bought my Dell Dimension ($1200 at the time) when I was 12. Now I bought my sig rig this christmas for $1400(CAD). I'm only 15 now.

It's possible his parents bought it, but it's not fair to assume

My $0.02 (USD or CAD = We're even!)


----------



## yummybar

This is mine investing in some modular psu, this crappy ultra is pissing me off


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


5

and rofl all that and its still on a stock cooler?
and u better thank ur parents for that


the stock i7 cooler works pretty well at stock clocks, unless he is going to start over clocking he won't have a problem. i have built core 2 quads where on the stock heat sink they went well above what i wanted to see, my i7 stock heat sink was 20-25 c below the recommended.

if he parents bought it for him so what, they are supporting him in something it looks like he might have a natural knack for and should be able to pursue, 5-6 years ago my parents didn't let me build my own system. mainly because of the cost at the time, and they didn't trust me to give me 2 grand to just build my first system and not have any tech support like dell, looking back at one i have done since they wish they would have let me. ended up being able to custom build a dell xps gen 2 that lasted 5 good years gaming.

the only thing i would say is turn the top fan in the rear so the wires come off next to the fan below it and zip tie them together and try hiding some of the other fan wires, be it with sleeving or black sharpie on the red wire can make them blend in really well too. other then that really good job for a first build 8/10


----------



## DazTora

How else could he afford all that at 13, too young for a job


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DazTora* 
How else could he afford all that at 13, too young for a job

This is true. In most countries you cannot get a job until you are over 15. (Depending on the job. You can almost always get work at a chip shop!) Anyways, who cares about how he got it







It's a great rig to start out on at that age! Heck, I'm 18, have been working since I was about your age and am still on a non-i7 machine







(Admittedly I only built my first computer last year haha)

As for your cable management, it's a good start. If you don't want to mod the case, I would recommend using some cable ties on all the loose wires to tighten them up a bit. Cable ties can turn even the worst system into something easy on the eyes


----------



## FalloutBoy

Why is there so much talk about who buys parts of someones rig these days. I'm guessing theres just alot of very jealous people out there!?


----------



## gotspeed

i bought a $430 Dave Mirra flair stunt bike when i was 11 or 12, bottle and can money adds up depending on where your parents work. my dad was bringing home 20-30 bottles some days and gave them to me to get the deposit on. still have it today, it was a nice bike in its day and still is very solid and i took care of it since i spent my money.
like this one only black









when your young there are other ways to get a hold of money then a full blown job.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
when your young there are other ways to get a hold of money then a full blown job.

Spoken like a true alter boy


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo* 
Spoken like a true alter boy









meh, not much of a church kinda guy lol.

but figure cutting grass for 2 neighborers for 20 bucks each for 7 months would be just over 1k, at 12-13 there is very little chance of a girl friend to spend money on lol and birthday money and other stuff like that wouldn't be hard to build a nice i7 gaming rig.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
the stock i7 cooler works pretty well at stock clocks, unless he is going to start over clocking he won't have a problem. i have built core 2 quads where on the stock heat sink they went well above what i wanted to see, my i7 stock heat sink was 20-25 c below the recommended.

if he parents bought it for him so what, they are supporting him in something it looks like he might have a natural knack for and should be able to pursue, 5-6 years ago my parents didn't let me build my own system. mainly because of the cost at the time, and they didn't trust me to give me 2 grand to just build my first system and not have any tech support like dell, looking back at one i have done since they wish they would have let me. ended up being able to custom build a dell xps gen 2 that lasted 5 good years gaming.

the only thing i would say is turn the top fan in the rear so the wires come off next to the fan below it and zip tie them together and try hiding some of the other fan wires, be it with sleeving or black sharpie on the red wire can make them blend in really well too. other then that really good job for a first build 8/10

i hate it when kids parents pay for every thing for them
they just shouldnt do that


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
i hate it when kids parents pay for every thing for them
they just shouldnt do that

That makes me in the clear 'cus Santa bought my stuff









When did this go from a rate my cables thread to a 'judge me and my parents based on my hardware' thread?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That makes me in the clear 'cus Santa bought my stuff









When did this go from a rate my cables thread to a 'judge me and my parents based on my hardware' thread?

when 13 y.o started posting pics of his computer momy and dady bought him
cuz i doubt hes cutting the grass


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
when 13 y.o started posting pics of his computer momy and dady bought him
cuz i doubt hes cutting the grass

But why does it matter so much to you how he got it? It's completely irrelevant to this thread's topic, and is a personal issue that really shouldn't be dived into (IMO).

So why can't we just drop it and let that discussion die? He's only thirteen, give him a break.


----------



## Joey395

Picture's horrible, I know, but I'm too lazy to go searching for my camera.
Anyway, whatchu guys think?


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
when 13 y.o started posting pics of his computer momy and dady bought him
cuz i doubt hes cutting the grass


Is your jealousy affecting your spelling? or do you always spell like that?


----------



## gotspeed




----------



## Dilyn

Crap now the trolls are crawling out of the OT crevice.









Back on topic!


















Why does my picture look like crap....


----------



## Joey395

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
when 13 y.o started posting pics of his computer momy and dady bought him
cuz i doubt hes cutting the grass

Sounds like someone has daddy issues.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


when 13 y.o started posting pics of his computer momy and dady bought him
cuz i doubt hes cutting the grass


Some people have a lot of money, who cares what they do with it. The kid has a computer, who cares if he is 13? It's very impressive that he knows how to build it and do decent cable management at that age! I know loads of 13 year olds who are too ******ed to even boil a kettle.

Dilyn, try re-uploading it. From what i can see, 7.5/10!


----------



## neDav

Alright, some more eye candy...


----------



## Tator Tot

10/10


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


Just got a new computer. On a scale of 1-10, how GOOD are my cables. Btw, Im only 13 ( as of a few days ago).



Difficult to see in that pic,can you rig a bright light next to the case and take another pic?

Edit/ Come on,it does'nt matter where he got the cash nor how old he is. I thought this was supposed to be a thread about cable modding....not critiquing where someone got the money for their systems. No one flames pro modders for getting sponsored w/ free products do they???

*Flamethrower:disengaged


----------



## mfb412

10/10 as well
the moment i saw that i started swearing out of amazement on the inside


----------



## cs_maan

What do I get







?










No but seriously, I'll post mine up today after I get my 5.25" clip things back in the case.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey395* 
Picture's horrible, I know, but I'm too lazy to go searching for my camera.
Anyway, whatchu guys think?

7.5/10 Pull those cables back and hide as much of them as you can









Btw...I know it's a mini atx,but d**n,that case makes it look like an itx! lol
Too much empty real estate,get a smaller case or a full atx mobo. That and some paint and you'll have a nice looking system.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 
Alright, some more eye candy...





































10/10







Now that's how it's done. Beautiful


----------



## neDav

Thanks guys, it's amazing what you can do with a modular power supply, a hole saw and a dremel, even in a Dell Dimension 2350 case.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 
Thanks guys, it's amazing what you can do with a modular power supply, a hole saw and a dremel, even in a Dell Dimension 2350 case.

Jawohl! Been saying that for decades. (though back in the day,just desoldered the wires in the psu_& I h8 split looming







)

I.R. is getting upset! Ordered more parts Saturday,just some small stuff (fan connector pins,filters and a little more sleeving w/ a U.N. bracket for my ssd) and it has still *NOT* shipped yet.









Ok...ok. I'll give a little hint of what's to come. Can you say "ssd *FLOATING IN MID AIR???* I thought you could,good job!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 
Alright, some more eye candy...





































Can I see a picture of the front of the case? It looks amazing. Def a 10/10 from me.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 
Thanks guys, it's amazing what you can do with a modular power supply, a hole saw and a dremel, even in a Dell Dimension 2350 case.

That's quite a sleeper there! And btw, are those battery post terminals as case feet?


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Can I see a picture of the front of the case? It looks amazing. Def a 10/10 from me.











This is the front without the 5.25" bay installed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
That's quite a sleeper there! And btw, are those battery post terminals as case feet?

Dude, you are awesome, how did you guess that so easily.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 
Alright, some more eye candy...






































10/10 thats spectacular for a dell case


----------



## Thedark1337

For a dell 10/10 and holy that is a huge cooler







what are the temps?


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DazTora* 
How else could he afford all that at 13, too young for a job


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
i hate it when kids parents pay for every thing for them
they just shouldnt do that

Stop assuming that my parents bought the computer for me. I saved up over the years from birthdays, Christmas, shoveling neighbors' driveways in the winter, etc. I just really wanted the experience of building a computer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
...if he parents bought it for him so what, they are supporting him in something it looks like he might have a natural knack for and should be able to pursue, 5-6 years ago my parents didn't let me build my own system. mainly because of the cost at the time, and they didn't trust me to give me 2 grand to just build my first system and not have any tech support like dell, looking back at one i have done since they wish they would have let me. ended up being able to custom build a dell xps gen 2 that lasted 5 good years gaming.

My parents made a deal with a local computer building/repair shop, to supervise me as I built the computer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Some people have a lot of money, who cares what they do with it. The kid has a computer, who cares if he is 13? It's very impressive that he knows how to build it and do decent cable management at that age! I know loads of 13 year olds who are too ******ed to even boil a kettle...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
...Edit/ Come on,it does'nt matter where he got the cash nor how old he is. I thought this was supposed to be a thread about cable modding....not critiquing where someone got the money for their systems. No one flames pro modders for getting sponsored w/ free products do they???

Thanks everybody for the comments and recommendations. I'll post some better pics soon.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtvd78* 
Just got a new computer. On a scale of 1-10, how GOOD are my cables. Btw, Im only 13 ( as of a few days ago).
Here are the pics:

Just a quick shot of my setup:








Front:








This thing's so new, I havn't even taken the plastic off yet:








Inside my case:








G19 Keyboard and G9 Mouse:









Wow kudos to you man, I've been building PC for people since I was 14, but not my own until I was 17. Impressive for your age, but for the cable management I have to say 7/10 as it is functional but its visible.

Keep at it.


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
For a dell 10/10 and holy that is a huge cooler







what are the temps?

When i'm done with it, i'll let you know. It's the same cpu as I have stated in my sig rig, clocked a little lower, different mobo & less ram.


----------



## Azm0deous

Still a work in progress. These are some before and after pics, and I am waiting for some parts to come in to finish my wire managment.

Some things I have done are cut a hole at the bottom of the case and flip the psu, and cut the psu a little so all the cables travel out the back of the case.

Here is my outside before.









And this is the inside before.









Here is the new outside after paint.









And the work in progress inside. Update soon









All wires are going back here. Still a little messy, but the cover fits

















Now I have to mount this baby, but it does not go in the direction I want to you can see a photo below of my fix...









Here is my fix I just made it up with autodesk inventor and will machine it tomorrow at work.


----------



## TurboHertz

9.5/10, tighten up PCI-E power cable.








By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-30


----------



## Gallien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


when 13 y.o started posting pics of his computer momy and dady bought him
cuz i doubt hes cutting the grass


your obviously the neglected child, move along herbert


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Still a work in progress. These are some before and after pics, and I am waiting for some parts to come in to finish my wire managment.

Some things I have done are cut a hole at the bottom of the case and flip the psu, and cut the psu a little so all the cables travel out the back of the case.

Here is my outside before.









And this is the inside before. 









Here is the new outside after paint.









And the work in progress inside. Update soon 









All wires are going back here. Still a little messy, but the cover fits

















Now I have to mount this baby, but it does not go in the direction I want to you can see a photo below of my fix...









Here is my fix I just made it up with autodesk inventor and will machine it tomorrow at work.










The outside looks very good but for the inside you should not have used glossy black.


----------



## Jtvd78

Should I use the NZXT pre-unisleeved 24-Pin Extention,to make my case's wiring look neater, or should I hand make one by myself? Would It be smart to use the other pre-sleeved Cables that they make too?


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


Should I use the NZXT pre-unisleeved 24-Pin Extention,to make my case's wiring look neater, or should I hand make one by myself? Would It be smart to use the other pre-sleeved Cables that they make too?


I like the looks of these and am doing them myself, but for 10 bucks its hard to beat, they just did not have the color I wanted.


----------



## DazTora

Sweeping yards, and birthday money, so about 5 or so years work there


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DazTora*


Sweeping yards, and birthday money, so about 5 or so years work there










More like ~ a year (how long it took me to save up 600)
Christmas: 450
My current B-day( I got so much because of "the big 1 3 ": (250 from parrents 250 from grandma)
Saved up: 600
and im in $420.50 in debt with my parrents


----------



## TurboHertz

By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-30


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 








By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-30

8.7/10 Good job tucking and hiding considering the case has no real cable management. Grab a dremel and butcher that mobo tray a bit so you can run your vid card power under it.







Sleeve your pwr,reset,led wiring and you'll be good to go.

I have the exact same psu







and I really dislike OCZ's sleeving,Im removing all of it and replacing all the modular cables w/ custom built ones.


----------



## yummybar

Repost


----------



## DazTora

Dude at 13 I was proud I bought myself a Gamecube xD

Aww I want my PC im itching to take pictures


----------



## Pamplemousse

@Jtvd78: Keep at it man, you're at the perfect age to learn about that stuff! I custom built my first rig at 14 and it sparked a passion for computers in me...I am now studying in IT @ college and am having a blast







Probably wouldn't be here if it wasn't for that.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pamplemousse* 
@Jtvd78: Keep at it man, you're at the perfect age to learn about that stuff! I custom built my first rig at 14 and it sparked a passion for computers in me...I am now studying in IT @ college and am having a blast







Probably wouldn't be here if it wasn't for that.

where do you go to school and what kinda stuff do you plan to do with your degree (I'm a csce major and recently decided on an IT focus)

edit: congrats man on saving up and stuff. being able to save up and manage a budget is a great thing to learn early on. it's only gets tougher to learn to do and force to save as you get older


----------



## doc2142

Going to repost mine again, last time I didn't get much feedback.

Then









Now
Added Megashadow and a 5870 instead of the 5770. and modded the case all over a weekend.


----------



## yummybar

lol same too much offtopic =]


----------



## ThirdLap

After:


----------



## gbzn

Best I could do with a tower that doesnt run the cables threw the back


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


After:











afer?
lol 1/10


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Going to repost mine again, last time I didn't get much feedback.

Then

Now
Added Megashadow and a 5870 instead of the 5770. and modded the case all over a weekend.


That's actually pretty good, I'd say 9/10. I can see some cables, but I don't see how you can make it any better. Nice work and nice paint job.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


After:


Uhh..you're joking right? I'll give you 2/10, just for having the courage to post the pic







. Try bundling the cables, that will make it look A LOT better if you can't hide them behind the mobo tray.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gbzn*


Best I could do with a tower that doesnt run the cables threw the back


Small picture is small. I'll say 8/10 but that is because I can't really see much. Post a bigger pic for a more accurate assessment.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
By turbohertz, shot with NIKON D70s at 2010-03-30


Stop posting your bloody pc lol, you posted it 3 hours before! And another 2 times in the past week! 7/10


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
After:











OMG!!!!

Attachment 149735

Ummm....-5/10 and I feel I'm being to kind


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


After:











I just puked in my mouth a little.


----------



## cs_maan

One ugly bright pic so you can see:









One sexy pic because I like it:


----------



## Pamplemousse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


where do you go to school and what kinda stuff do you plan to do with your degree (I'm a csce major and recently decided on an IT focus)


I study in Quebec, @ CEGEP de l'Outaouais (french). For the first two semesters both IT programs, Networking and Programming, are mixed together, but they separate for the other 4 semesters. Currently signed up in the Networking program, but I'm having a blast in the programming class, so I might just change for that this month and go that way instead...still thinking that over because I enjoy both a lot...don't have much time left to make my choice though









Once I get my degree I'll probably go work for the Federal Government in Ottawa(15 mins away). They already came to see us and basically offer us a full time job as soon as we graduate. They need a ****load of IT people because of all the baby-boomers leaving, etc..so they need new blood. Good timing I guess









Or I'll go to the uni and try to get a bachelor in programming.

Sorry for the huge Off topic! On topic now: 
9.5/10 man! Sleeve that 24 pin and that nasty fan cable and your set for a 10! Love your management there.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


One ugly bright pic so you can see:









One sexy pic because I like it:










9.5 Outta 10. Sleeve or electrical tape the end of the 24 pin and the fan connector and it will be perfect. That is really nice work.


----------



## cs_maan

Thanks guys appreciate it







, I'm looking into sleeving soon, after I do my WC loop. The good news is, I haven't had to cut any holes in my case to achieve this







.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

good thread


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*












6/10
u kno u can hide that cable


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
6/10
u kno u can hide that cable

2/10
You know you can spell better than that...


----------



## Dilyn

Just ignore that giant 4/8 cable there by the PSU. That'll be gone soon


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Attachment 149891


----------



## mmparkskier

GsxR1000Ryda - 7/10, look at that mess under the HDDs and in the lower right hand corner. You also didn't rate the pic above yours...

Here's mine:


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
2/10
You know you can spell better than that...

i kno i can but no need 2 its teh intwewebs
im not here to impress u


----------



## SoulR3ap3rX

Please Rate my Cables of my New build


----------



## reaper~

I still have some work to do. Just have to get some more black SATA cables, tug them in, etc.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I still have some work to do. Just have to get some more black SATA cables, tug them in, etc.




























9/10
it looks sick o.0

u should paint ur inside black


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


9/10
it looks sick o.0

u should paint ur inside black


Thanks and yah, that's gonna be my next project. lol Unless I'm lazy then I'll just get an Obsidian so I wouldn't have to paint inside myself.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Thanks and yah, that's my next project. lol Unless I'm lazy then I'll just get an Obsidian so I wouldn't have to paint inside myself.










lol cool
ya it would look good with a black interior
also its not verry hard i did mine in 2-3 days


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
I still have some work to do. Just have to get some more black SATA cables, tug them in, etc.



























am i looking at nzxt premium cables? they are amazing quality and can make your case look wondeful

i'd rate yours 9/10


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I still have some work to do. Just have to get some more black SATA cables, tug them in, etc.










You are showing off.

But do show off again when you get those black SATAs. Post before and after shots.

Love tech pr0n.


----------



## Code Geass

Better quality?!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


am i looking at nzxt premium cables? they are amazing quality and can make your case look wondeful
i'd rate yours 9/10


Thanks and someone else did the sleeving for me. lol I don't have the patient to do them myself. I believe he uses MDPC-x.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You are showing off.
But do show off again when you get those black SATAs. Post before and after shots.
Love tech pr0n.


Yup, everyone loves tech pr0n.









Edit: and Code Geass, good job. 8/10 from me.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code Geass*












Nice. It's really similar to mine; I'll give it an 8/10.


----------



## bulmug

heres mine i still need to do some more mods but too lazy also to lazy to rotate image of just rotate your monitor


----------



## Jtvd78

9/10 not many visble wires, but you might want ot do something with the wires up top.
Here is an update from my last post. I just spent some time organizing my cable, so there are my results.

Sorry for bad Quality
Overall:
Before:








After:









PSU:
Before:








After:









Back Panel
Before:








After:









GPU
Before:








After:


----------



## JediMstrKris

Um, I'm not seeing a difference. 4/10.


----------



## UnWantedSoldier

This was a build i did for a friend. Limited budget and didn't have time to go all out with mods. I did though sleave and rebuild some of the cables (also added modular connections to them) Unfortunately this is the only pic i have of the inside of the case.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UnWantedSoldier*


_(image here)_

This was a build i did for a friend. Limited budget and didn't have time to go all out with mods. I did though sleave and rebuild some of the cables (also added modular connections to them) Unfortunately this is the only pic i have of the inside of the case.


Looks like an NZXT Case. I know how hard they are for cable management and there's little to no room to really work with. I think ya did damned good with it!
8/10.









I took a Dremel to mine, made a world of difference.









*EDIT*: I've posted it before here, but just to show ya the difference.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*







Is everything even plugged in? If so that's simply an awesome job.

VW


----------



## UnWantedSoldier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
Looks like an NZXT Case. I know how hard they are for cable management and there's little to no room to really work with. I think ya did damned good with it!
8/10.









I took a Dremel to mine, made a world of difference.









*EDIT*: I've posted it before here, but just to show ya the difference.









Its a Cooler Master Sileo 500. But the internal layout is identical. If i had the time to have cut out the mobo tray like you do it would have looked a lot better. Nice job on yours. one thing i would suggest for you (i should have done this too but didnt think of it at the time) is to flip the hard drives around so the cables are hidden. I'd give yours a 9/10.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UnWantedSoldier*


Its a Cooler Master Sileo 500. But the internal layout is identical. If i had the time to have cut out the mobo tray like you do it would have looked a lot better. Nice job on yours. one thing i would suggest for you (i should have done this too but didnt think of it at the time) is to flip the hard drives around so the cables are hidden. I'd give yours a 9/10.


Thanks, yah it's worthwhile cutting if ya can make the time for it. Took me maybe 20-30 mins.

I already tried turning the HDD's around, didn't work out cause of the back of the cage didn't have the space. I would have to do some more cutting out a bit or bending.


----------



## Azm0deous

Day 2 on this and ran out of cable sleeving







so need to wait for more to come in, I also will be cleaning up the rest of the cabling after the sleeving comes in.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnWantedSoldier* 
Its a Cooler Master Sileo 500. But the internal layout is identical. If i had the time to have cut out the mobo tray like you do it would have looked a lot better. Nice job on yours. one thing i would suggest for you (i should have done this too but didnt think of it at the time) is to flip the hard drives around so the cables are hidden. I'd give yours a 9/10.

lets get yours up


----------



## Moto101

Lian-Li A05N (Not the easiest case to work in)


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
For a dell 10/10 and holy that is a huge cooler







what are the temps?

34c Idle
50c Load

Phenom II X4 940 C2 @ 3.59


----------



## Crisao23

Coolermaster HAF922:


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Day 2 on this and ran out of cable sleeving







so need to wait for more to come in, I also will be cleaning up the rest of the cabling after the sleeving comes in.


Can you take a brighter picture so we can see better? From what I can see it's a 10/10.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moto101*


Lian-Li A05N (Not the easiest case to work in)


8/10. Sleeve the cables and make a hole on the motherboard tray for the 8-pin.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Coolermaster HAF922:


7/10. If you stack SATA cables it'll look better (don't spread out the cables like you did, have them right next to each other so they look neater) and sleeve the PSU it's a 10/10.


----------



## manolith

@ Crisao23
i would give you 8/10

here is my new case.. i dont.

my psu is not the best when it comes to cable managment.










and after i put a fan for vreg.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moto101* 
Lian-Li A05N (Not the easiest case to work in)

Why?


----------



## {uZa}DOA




----------



## greg8west

9.7
Looks amazing!


----------



## imh073p

9.7 for me too, i see one white cable. Tri sli wow nice rig! Rep+


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Can you take a brighter picture so we can see better? From what I can see it's a 10/10.


Sure will but I will wait till I get the rest of the sleeving to give the full effect


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greg8west*


9.7
Looks amazing!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


9.7 for me too, i see one white cable. Tri sli wow nice rig! Rep+










Thanks a lot! I noticed that cold cathode wire after I posted the pictures lol
it will be taken care of!


----------



## UnWantedSoldier

agreed that is just awsome, 9.8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


lets get yours up










If you insist.










I apologize for the quality of the pics. couldn't find our real camera so i took this with my phone.

don't pull any punches i know she needs some work. I'm going to be water cooling her in the next couple of months so I'm planning on redoing the wiring at that time. Check my worklog for what im planning on doing to her.


----------



## Rizzle

Work in progress ..if you have any tips it wud be appreciated!

-Couldnt find black tubing will probably spray em red later on or change em because these are hard to work with as u might can see.

-24 Pin mobo connector cant run behind mobo atm because its too short, trying to find a 24 pin extender but no luck

-Will be spraying the fan cages blk too later on

but so far what do i get ?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 


Work in progress ..if you have any tips it wud be appreciated!

-Couldnt find black tubing will probably spray em red later on or change em because these are hard to work with as u might can see.

-24 Pin mobo connector cant run behind mobo atm because its too short, trying to find a 24 pin extender but no luck

-Will be spraying the fan cages blk too later on

but so far what do i get ?









Not bad, 7/10

I'd say get rid of the split tubing and use actual sleeving.

And zip ties. Lots of them.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 


http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=15961

http://nzxt.com/new/product_detail.p...eries=13&id=47

I forgot where to get the sleeved ones, but with determination I'm sure you'll find some.


----------



## Rizzle

@ Spritanium - My psu cables are sleeved tho , was just trying something new with tubes guess it failed lol

@ dmanstasiu - Im goona try and order a sleeved 1 like the 1 in your second like


----------



## Kamikaze127

It's been a while for me.





































It still needs more work I think.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
It's been a while for me.





































It still needs more work I think.

8.5/10 its functional and neat so great job







.


----------



## uppercutx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
It's been a while for me.





































It still needs more work I think.

Nice job 8/10 Maybe try and hide some of the stuff to the left above the back fan























Black sata cables now


----------



## Jyr

8/10. Don't think there's a lot to improve. Liking the fan placement as an intake for the HDDs.







Think I'll steal the idea.










Need me some black SATA cables too.









Edit: Yeah, I am cheating atm without a GPU.







Just pretend there's another cable coming out of the SATA holes. Apologies for the awful camera.

Edit again: Stroke of genuis and moved the SATA cables.


----------



## uppercutx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
8/10. Don't think there's a lot to improve. Liking the fan placement as an intake for the HDDs.







Think I'll steal the idea.










Need me some black SATA cables too.









Edit: Yeah, I am cheating atm without a GPU.







Just pretend there's another cable coming out of the SATA holes. Apologies for the awful camera.

Edit again: Stroke of genuis and moved the SATA cables.


















8/10







Nice job. With the back fan you should Do what I did and get a 3 pin to 4 pin adapter, then rotate the fan around, and bring the cables out through the CPU power connector hole and plug it in behind the case. LoL you also have the same color sata cables as me ( Have 2 red one yellow ). I cheated with my cables, and I broke out the sharpie and colored them. I did a test on the yellow one on a part that wasn't showing and it looked pretty good, just a little glossy







And I would recommend try and bunch up the cables a little bit where they come out of the psu. For the HD extra 120, I zip tied one corner to the two bottom cable holes and the bottom corner to the cage, it stayed in place real nicely, plus its JUST the right fit to wedge it in between the HD cage screw for extra support, then did the same as my other 120's, used the 3pin to 4 pin adapter and tucked it behind the MB tray and plugged it in. This is a pic before I fixed the sata cables and moved them







.










EDIT: doesn't this case rock!!?


----------



## ben h




----------



## uppercutx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 


















8.5/10 Liking the 300 paint job


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uppercutx* 
8.5/10 Liking the 300 paint job









ty
makes it look allot better


----------



## Jyr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uppercutx* 
8/10







Nice job. With the back fan you should Do what I did and get a 3 pin to 4 pin adapter, then rotate the fan around, and bring the cables out through the CPU power connector hole and plug it in behind the case. LoL you also have the same color sata cables as me ( Have 2 red one yellow ). I cheated with my cables, and I broke out the sharpie and colored them. I did a test on the yellow one on a part that wasn't showing and it looked pretty good, just a little glossy







And I would recommend try and bunch up the cables a little bit where they come out of the psu. For the HD extra 120, I zip tied one corner to the two bottom cable holes and the bottom corner to the cage, it stayed in place real nicely, plus its JUST the right fit to wedge it in between the HD cage screw for extra support, then did the same as my other 120's, used the 3pin to 4 pin adapter and tucked it behind the MB tray and plugged it in. This is a pic before I fixed the sata cables and moved them







.










EDIT: doesn't this case rock!!?

This case does rock.







Gonna paint it black one of these days. Awesome tips, too. Got the back-fan hidden and I'm gonna take a sharpie to my SATAs soon.


----------



## Higgins

My new P183


----------



## atrocity1

damm 1100+ pages....


----------



## Moto101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Why?

The way the case has been laid out, the anti-sliceyourfingeroff fold on the motherboard tray doesn't make me happy for it's difficult to route cables around there and still try and fit the sidepanel on.

I had to turn the PSU upside down to get it looking like it is, but I think I'll sleeve the cables as recommended, should look awesome.


----------



## dgtlaser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
My new P183

Looks good!, I give you a 9 out of 10







.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Nearly finished and figured I'd go ahead and post some pics for you guys. Still waiting on more UV blue and black sleeving that was missing from my last order.







I just dropped a old ide drive in the bay slot until my slim optical bay drive cage gets back from powder coating.

Need to finish the custom pci-e and the p4 but can't do it w/o that sleeving. Will be doing the full uv plug swap on the board (which I have already,but just need to desolder them from my old mobo) and one further cable to fab,a custom 6pin pci-e to molex for the ssd so I can drop that ugly extension/molex to molex out of site under the face of the case =D

Attachment 150179
Attachment 150180
Attachment 150181
Attachment 150182
Attachment 150183
So what do you guys think so far?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


Nearly finished and figured I'd go ahead and post some pics for you guys. Still waiting on more UV blue and black sleeving that was missing from my last order.







I just dropped a old ide drive in the bay slot until my slim optical bay drive cage gets back from powder coating.

Need to finish the custom pci-e and the p4 but can't do it w/o that sleeving. Will be doing the full uv plug swap on the board (which I have already,but just need to desolder them from my old mobo) and one further cable to fab,a custom 6pin pci-e to molex for the ssd so I can drop that ugly extension/molex to molex out of site under the face of the case =D

Attachment 150175
Attachment 150176
Attachment 150177
Attachment 150178

So what do you guys think so far?



I think your attachments are invalid


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I think your attachments are invalid










fixed







It's not a trick photo....the 24pin is routed under the face of the case =D


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


Nearly finished and figured I'd go ahead and post some pics for you guys. Still waiting on more UV blue and black sleeving that was missing from my last order.







I just dropped a old ide drive in the bay slot until my slim optical bay drive cage gets back from powder coating.

Need to finish the custom pci-e and the p4 but can't do it w/o that sleeving. Will be doing the full uv plug swap on the board (which I have already,but just need to desolder them from my old mobo) and one further cable to fab,a custom 6pin pci-e to molex for the ssd so I can drop that ugly extension/molex to molex out of site under the face of the case =D

Attachment 150179
Attachment 150180
Attachment 150181
Attachment 150182
Attachment 150183
So what do you guys think so far?


8/10
looks verry nice

also id turn ur cooler 90 so its not blowing the air right up to ur psu and have it blow out the back fan


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
8/10
looks verry nice

also id turn ur cooler 90 so its not blowing the air right up to ur psu and have it blow out the back fan

I would but its only temporary & no sense in drilling and tapping for a temp install. Putting a coolermaster v-10 in soon as I stole that one out of my HTPC to get this system up and running.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
I would but its only temporary & no sense in drilling and tapping for a temp install. Putting a coolermaster v-10 in soon as I stole that one out of my HTPC to get this system up and running.

ahh kk


----------



## j0n3z3y

Current plans are to drill through the support rail and pass the p4 under so that minimal cable is visible. The only problem is this is my main system and I can't leave it down for very long as I run my business from home w/ it


----------



## gtz

Before



After (Cut holes and painted interior black)


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


What do I get







?











i can see it 2/10


----------



## thx1138

What? I thought we were posting our _*cables*_ here so people can rate them.........

Looks good from the front, thats all I care about. Had to lay it down and it took two people to get the side back on.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


What? I thought we were posting our _*cables*_ here so people can rate them.........

Looks good from the front, thats all I care about. Had to lay it down and it took two people to get the side back on.



















My last system was a bit like that. Being completely honest, cable ties helped SO much with clearing the clutter at the back. It was still bulky and horrid but it was tidy too haha.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


What? I thought we were posting our _*cables*_ here so people can rate them.........

Looks good from the front, thats all I care about. Had to lay it down and it took two people to get the side back on.



















holy effin cables o.0


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*





















NO gpu.
NO HDD's
and ram appears to be runnin in single channel mode


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


NO gpu.
NO HDD's
and ram appears to be runnin in single channel mode










I see what looks suspiciously like a GPU in the bottom PCI-E slot, and I see an IDE cable, which is likely going to a HDD on the other side of the 3.5" bays


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


NO gpu.
NO HDD's
and ram appears to be runnin in single channel mode




















RAM can run in Single or Dual as long as they're two sticks on that board. 
HDD I can already spy in the rack
GPU on the bottom PCIe slot.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


NO gpu.
NO HDD's
and ram appears to be runnin in single channel mode










Haha the ram is running in single channel.


----------



## uppercutx

switched around the cathodes, and updated pics of back cables


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


NO gpu.
NO HDD's
and ram appears to be runnin in single channel mode










Must be time for your annual eye check eh? There's clearly a video card installed. You can see the monitor cable right next to the card in the bottom slot. And I guess you've forgotten that not every HDD has to be SATA too







IDE cable could easily be for the HDD.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
NO gpu.
NO HDD's
and ram appears to be runnin in single channel mode









u rly made me lol

and ram has been moved









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I see what looks suspiciously like a GPU in the bottom PCI-E slot, and I see an IDE cable, which is likely going to a HDD on the other side of the 3.5" bays









^^ he haz eyes yo

and no its mounted in the drive bays








just made a verticle mount and made a hole for the power and ide cable to go through


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Must be time for your annual eye check eh? There's clearly a video card installed. You can see the monitor cable right next to the card in the bottom slot. And I guess you've forgotten that not every HDD has to be SATA too







IDE cable could easily be for the HDD.

satat hdd should be here next week


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uppercutx* 
switched around the cathodes, and updated pics of back cables


















8/10
paint it black lol


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uppercutx*


switched around the cathodes, and updated pics of back cables










9.9/10
I love it when you post your PC. It's really well done, and I respect it a lot.

Great build.















Paint it black!!!


----------



## jaytee

Hi, 
Can I join,
this is my rig and my cable management..

Thanks.


----------



## stormcrow

no fancy sleeving yet. just some good ol' fashioned cable hiding.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stormcrow*


no fancy sleeving yet. just some good ol' fashioned cable hiding.


I like it.







9/10









Ok, update on mine, I painted it black. Funny timing as how a few posts just before are asking others to do the same.









I'm far from being a pro and this is my first time ever painting a case. Just went with Primer and finished with Satin Black.









*Before*:










*After*:


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


I like it.







9/10










Ok, update on mine, I painted it black. Funny timing as how a few posts just before are asking others to do the same.









I'm far from being a pro and this is my first time ever painting a case. Just went with Primer and finished with Satin Black.









*Before*:
*After*:


nice i can only see one run lol mine did the same but were it waznt noticable 
8/10


----------



## IntelFloyd

The colors are a little messed up from the light I was using but you get the idea...
I hate how im seeing wonderful fronts but then a rats net in the back on this topic.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


nice i can only see one run lol mine did the same but were it waznt noticable 
8/10


lol Thanks. Yup, it was way too windy to try and paint outside, so I had to work in a garage with poor lighting. So be it, turned out ok.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


The colors are a little messed up from the light I was using but you get the idea...
I hate how im seeing wonderful fronts but then a rats net in the back on this topic.


I didn't take a pic of mine in the back. I'll never wanna open it again cause I basically had to force it closed, wasn't easy. This case wasn't meant for cable management. _(normally anyway)_


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


I didn't take a pic of mine in the back. I'll never wanna open it again cause I basically had to force it closed, wasn't easy. This case wasn't meant for cable management. _(normally anyway)_










Most people never take pics of the back of the mobo because they toss cables back there and hope the door closes. I have no issues with mine at all


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
Day 2 on this and ran out of cable sleeving







so need to wait for more to come in, I also will be cleaning up the rest of the cabling after the sleeving comes in.










Ok so as I promised here are the rest of the cables sleeved. Now I need to wait till night time to get my uv lighting adjusted so I can mount and hide the cabling properly for them. That is what you can kinda see in the cdrom bay area but I will post the new shots tonight after I have the final locations for perfect lighting









Let me know what you think and any suggestions would be great
















[/


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
lol Thanks. Yup, it was way too windy to try and paint outside, so I had to work in a garage with poor lighting. So be it, turned out ok.









I didn't take a pic of mine in the back. I'll never wanna open it again cause I basically had to force it closed, wasn't easy. This case wasn't meant for cable management. _(normally anyway)_









ahh ya makes sence lol


----------



## Azm0deous

We need a new thread where people post how horrible the back of the mobo tray looks







Mine had alot of tape and praying to get the cover on for sure. I do have a pic, but I will need to dig it up at home.


----------



## Nautilus

Plase have mercy, i have mini tower.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
Plase have mercy, i have mini tower.

3/10
not an excuse
u can still cut holes


----------



## sexybastard

heres my latest pics - new 5850 and fans


----------



## thx1138

Hey sexybastard, is your name referring to your pc 'cause that sure looks good. Unfortunately I'm going to have to report you for posting erotic content.


----------



## imadude10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
heres my latest pics - new 5850 and fans

http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8714/dsc02051mk.jpg

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/801/dsc02053c.jpg

1/10 Because it's upside down









Actually I would have to rate that 9/10. Somehow ninja hide or sleeve the Sata Power cable and it would be a 10 from me.

Also, Did you mod that top panel or did you buy it from somewhere?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imadude10* 
1/10 Because it's upside down









Actually I would have to rate that 9/10. Somehow ninja hide or sleeve the Sata Power cable and it would be a 10 from me.

Also, Did you mod that top panel or did you buy it from somewhere?

It's not upside down, that's the way the case was designed


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
Hey sexybastard, is your name referring to your pc 'cause that sure looks good. Unfortunately I'm going to have to report you for posting erotic content.









please don't









Quote:


Originally Posted by *imadude10* 
1/10 Because it's upside down









Actually I would have to rate that 9/10. Somehow ninja hide or sleeve the Sata Power cable and it would be a 10 from me.

Also, Did you mod that top panel or did you buy it from somewhere?

haha yeah its inverted atx... awesome for CPU temps but not so awesome for graphics cards. That's why I modded that dual 120mm blow hole up top fix that issue. It ran dual 4870's in xfire perfectly fine. Its an AC Ryan Bricky Rad Grill.

And yes the sata cables are pretty ugly and I want to get around to sleeving them but I am pretty lazy lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stormcrow*


no fancy sleeving yet. just some good ol' fashioned cable hiding.











That intake fan looks like an original Noctua NF-S12, not the current NF-S12B. How does it do?


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. There is some amazing cable management on this thread. Here's my rig. I'd love to get some comments and suggestions on better ways to route cables on the Storm Scout. Thanks.


----------



## Spritanium

A false floor would help.


----------



## flyboy198

I'm 14, and this is my first custom build. How bad is it?


----------



## uppercutx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


9.9/10
I love it when you post your PC. It's really well done, and I respect it a lot.

Great build.















Paint it black!!!










thanks, HD3870 pride!!


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyboy198* 
I'm 14, and this is my first custom build. How bad is it?









Respect better than when i started with my PC








you should try to unistall the hdd cage put it down in the first one

take my PC cable manegement for example


----------



## nolonger

I know, fail attempt at a backdrop (next time I'll iron the sheet).








Rate the back of my PC's cables.


----------



## Azm0deous

Ok finally have this finished up. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's hard to tell, 9.5/10, but we can't see your bottom section.

New Silverstone Strider Plus 750w installed. Probably one of the worst PSU's I've ever had to deal with Cable wise.


----------



## Azm0deous

ok i turned the flash on so you could all see a little better. I hate flash and really need to find a good light source







Any suggestions from you guys that have great photos? What do you use?


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's hard to tell, 9.5/10, but we can't see your bottom section.

New Silverstone Strider Plus 750w installed. Probably one of the worst PSU's I've ever had to deal with Cable wise. 










I will go 9.5 on this. I could see some cable sleeving being very nice looking, but I went higher on my score since all those damn hard drive cables must have been hard to hide







That alot of drives


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


ok i turned the flash on so you could all see a little better. I hate flash and really need to find a good light source







Any suggestions from you guys that have great photos? What do you use?


I'll give it a 9.5/10. 
I don't think ya can really do anymore to it, it's damn near perfect IMO.







My personal preference too, black and blue.









As for pics, I have no clue, I just point and click basically. lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azm0deous*


ok i turned the flash on so you could all see a little better. I hate flash and really need to find a good light source







any suggestions from you guys that have great photos? What do you use?











9.5/10 from me as well, great looking management.


----------



## stormcrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


I like it.







9/10










thanks man! glad you liked it. it's actually just the case having good layout and pre-made cable management features.

like your paint job, btw.


----------



## imadude10

Rate me! My sig rig.


















Night shot for giggles!


----------



## dmanstasiu

*giggles*


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadude10*


Rate me! My sig rig.

*pics*


9.99/10. MINOR nitpick about the CPU fan cord. Could either be sleeved or run under the heatsink blades to make it less obvious. Then again, that setup is pretty much as close to perfect as one can get.









Anywho, here's an old shot of mine:


----------



## ezikiel12

Kinda blurry. But it does justice.


----------



## stormcrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadude10*


Rate me! My sig rig.











love it man! 9/10









although i'm kind of uncomfortable at how you placed that SSD.







your case came with an extra drive bay with an adaptor for 3.5 drives, doesn't it? i'm sure you can find a way to rig it in there even though you have a 2.5" SSD.

or maybe you did that on purpose to expose it every time you open the case.


----------



## nolonger

Reposting, mine was skipped!


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Reposting, mine was skipped!

we dont care about that side lolz


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Reposting, mine was skipped!










post both front n back
people usually hide the backs and pray it closes


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


we dont care about that side lolz


If you want to do a good job you make sure that your PC is great from all angles. Anything less than that is half assing it.


----------



## nolonger

Front and back.


----------



## Rhylian

8.5/10 (only because of the sleeving in the PSU cables and 24pin, and tuck that sata cable a bit more


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
8.5/10 (only because of the sleeving in the PSU cables and 24pin, and tuck that sata cable a bit more









I have a few priorities right now, but when I get them over with I'll buy some nice sleeving to put on my power supply.


----------



## joedr

Here is my old rig:










*Take in consideration that there are 3 SSDs, a RAID Controller and a fan controller for 4 positions including their thermocouples for measuring the temps.*

I just painted the entire case and moving forward with a new Mobo combo.


----------



## tdesbien31

I still have some work to do, so be Gentle


----------



## Nlclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdesbien31* 
I still have some work to do, so be Gentle

















I say a 8.5, not much to improse, beside the cables at the bottom







.


----------



## Nlclock

And also please rate mine if you like/want to


----------



## TurboHertz

lol 1156 pages
9.8/10


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


9.99/10. MINOR nitpick about the CPU fan cord. Could either be sleeved or run under the heatsink blades to make it less obvious. Then again, that setup is pretty much as close to perfect as one can get.









Anywho, here's an old shot of mine:










Trying again


----------



## DanielF50

Had a bit of a tidy up + took a HDR shot, might take out my 4th hard drive soon as I never use it and its a bit dodgey!










Dan

edit, wooo, 1156 pages ;D


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
9.99/10. MINOR nitpick about the CPU fan cord. Could either be sleeved or run under the heatsink blades to make it less obvious. Then again, that setup is pretty much as close to perfect as one can get.









Anywho, here's an old shot of mine:

That looks perfect to me. 9.5/10, only thing I would do is sleeve the cables.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Had a bit of a tidy up + took a HDR shot, might take out my 4th hard drive soon as I never use it and its a bit dodgey!

Dan

Nice photograph. 9/10, I would just run the exhaust fan's cable a bit tighter so it doesn't stick out as much. It's too bad the 922 doesn't have the cable management holes that the 932 has so you wouldn't see the cables running across.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Nice photograph. 9/10, I would just run the exhaust fan's cable a bit tighter so it doesn't stick out as much. It's too bad the 922 doesn't have the cable management holes that the 932 has so you wouldn't see the cables running across.


thanks dude








yeah, it's really annoying, might drill a hole







I really want to spray my case white or matte black & add a peice of metal inbetween the bays and mobo tray, cut a hole in that and run the cables through the hole so that there's less on view, need the time to do it though! might do it after my exams in June









Dan


----------



## imadude10

Xyro : 9.9/10. Only thing I can think of to make it better is perhaps custom making your own Sata Power cables, so they don't loop out like they do now. And the tool-less PCI things... I say either use all of them or take them all out. But I'm just OCD.

Daniel : I say 9.5/10. The fan cables near the rear could be tidied up a bit more, but other than that, looks great. Also, I recommend putting back that bottom HDD cage, mount, slidy thing. It would hide the cables down there and keep everything looking uniform.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


thanks dude







yeah, it's really annoying, might drill a hole







I really want to spray my case white or matte black & add a peice of metal inbetween the bays and mobo tray, cut a hole in that and run the cables through the hole so that there's less on view, need the time to do it though! might do it after my exams in June









Dan


I've seen a similar mod done on the boards and I think it would come out great.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadude10*


Daniel : I say 9.5/10. The fan cables near the rear could be tidied up a bit more, but other than that, looks great. Also, I recommend putting back that bottom HDD cage, mount, slidy thing. It would hide the cables down there and keep everything looking uniform.


Thanks! Yeah, I'll try to sort that out and okay, thanks







I'll have to get the box out and find it 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


I've seen a similar mod done on the boards and I think it would come out great.


Ahh, Well I'll have to have some practice before I start modding, I've never modded anything before, let alone attacked metal to my case haha









Dan


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Trying again


I like the management, so 8/10 for me. But one question...

How come you put a fan filter on your back exhaust, but not on your top intake?

Idk, seems pointless to me. :/ I like it though.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Thanks for the ratings!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


How come you put a fan filter on your back exhaust, but not on your top intake?

Idk, seems pointless to me. :/ I like it though.


Actually, that's not a filter. The filter for it got lost, so I stuck the guard around the open side so I don't accidentally nick my finger. Yes, it's happened before >.>


----------



## hapgil121

Here is mine

not sure on how to route the cpu


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Rate


----------



## Norman Bum

10/10

That is hot!


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Rate

that looks soooo sexy
10/10


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Rate


If I had to nit-pick, I would route the fan cable through one of the cable management holes instead of just having it hanging down into the bottom section. Otherwise, 10/10 and an amazing rig!


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Rate










From what I can see 10/10. Perfection







Can we see full pics pls?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapgil121* 
Here is mine

not sure on how to route the cpu

9.4/10

Honestly that is pretty good for the amount of space given. I like your sleeving on your HX850, very nicely done.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfloyd* 
if you want to do a good job you make sure that your pc is great from all angles. Anything less than that is half assing it.

:d :d :d true that! :d :d :d


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
edit, wooo, 1156 pages ;D


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
lol 1156 pages

Change your settings. I only see 166 pages


----------



## grassh0ppa

Definately not as beautiful as what you guys can do, but for my first build I think I did OK. The back is a mess but IF i can get the back panel on I won't see it lol. But that 8 pin (not sure what its for) had to go right through the whole system lol kinda sucks. I'm scared to plug it in, all I can imagine is the whole thing going up in smoke lol.

Any tips you could give me to help with cable management would be great.


----------



## grassh0ppa

ok so I found out I coulnd't fit the back panel on so I deciced to put some cables in the font. This is what I have now, and I still can't fit the back panel on







getting frustrating.


----------



## JT_Heater

Before










After


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Rate










Is that Nylon Multi or PET? 10/10 btw


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JT_Heater* 
Before

After

great job







10/10


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
Change your settings. I only see 166 pages









lol, mines on the default setting though









Dan


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
9.99/10. MINOR nitpick about the CPU fan cord. Could either be sleeved or run under the heatsink blades to make it less obvious. Then again, that setup is pretty much as close to perfect as one can get.









Anywho, here's an old shot of mine:









I think I saw your rig in the 590 thread.... I still really like the lighting! I think White LED's make it "POP!"


----------



## Chunderface

Here is my build from my case log in my sig i just put together.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunderface* 
Here is my build from my case log in my sig i just put together.










lol different color sata cables?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunderface* 
Here is my build from my case log in my sig i just put together.










verry nice
9/10


----------



## Chunderface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
lol different color sata cables?

LOL i tried to hide it as much as possible, i only have 2 black ones! the other one was orange and i didn't wanna "not" plug my dvd drive in =]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
verry nice
9/10

Thanks.


----------



## kieran13




----------



## gtz

Installed a new cooler.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kieran13* 
*snipped*

8/10. You can't really do much without a new board and some hole cutting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtz* 
Installed a new cooler.

Get some Black SATA cables and you'll be solid.


----------



## Ikthus

Curse you Antec 900 for your non existent cable management holes! Anyway what do you guys think?









And after seeing everyone's work I think I'm going to buy a new case this weekend lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunderface* 
Here is my build from my case log in my sig i just put together.










10/10 as far as cable management goes. 9.8/10 for everything else.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikthus* 









Curse you Antec 900 for your non existent cable management holes! Anyway what do you guys think?









And after seeing everyone's work I think I'm going to buy a new case this weekend lol

5/10 at least you've tried to keep them some what neat









I haven't looked at the inside of an Antec 900 for a while, but check out the guide in my sig, it may help you out a little


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikthus* 

Curse you Antec 900 for your non existent cable management holes! Anyway what do you guys think?









And after seeing everyone's work I think I'm going to buy a new case this weekend lol

Buy a Dremel and make your own holes! Antec 900 cleans up quite nice but it needs to be modded. Paint the interior while you are at it!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunderface* 
Here is my build from my case log in my sig i just put together.


9.5/10 It looks really good. I second getting a black SATA cable. Also, try to hide that cathode cable a bit better.


----------



## Chunderface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


9.5/10 It looks really good. I second getting a black SATA cable. Also, try to hide that cathode cable a bit better.


Yeah ill probably sleeve it, funny thing is i don't even have any cathodes in the case because the cables of the cathodes are to short. Is there some sort of extender or something for cathodes?


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*











Curse you Antec 900 for your non existent cable management holes! Anyway what do you guys think?









And after seeing everyone's work I think I'm going to buy a new case this weekend lol


Here is my 900 case to give you some ideas. Let me know if you need pics or have questions to get started. It's alot of work, but I really like the looks of these cases.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunderface* 
Yeah ill probably sleeve it, funny thing is i don't even have any cathodes in the case because the cables of the cathodes are to short. Is there some sort of extender or something for cathodes?

You can buy one of these extensions http://www.coolerguys.com/840556000198.html. Don't try to extend them yourself because they will dim without the proper insulation.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


You can buy one of these extensions http://www.coolerguys.com/840556000198.html. Don't try to extend them yourself because they will dim without the proper insulation.


Nothing wrong with extending cathode cables yourself? I do it all the time. What do you mean proper insulation? Just cut the cable, solder on an extension, heatshrink the joint and away you go!


----------



## grazz1984

My rig. let me kno what you guys think.


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coolrock6644* 
This is mine, first time I've attempted cable management. I think my GPU needs to be RMAed though.

















wow really?? in a haf 932?? u can do better man


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## Sgtbash

9/10 A lot of hardware in there.


----------



## pcnuttie

Hey tator isn't just me or does your heatsink look crooked? Are you sure it's seated right? Just making sure


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Hey tator isn't just me or does your heatsink look crooked? Are you sure it's seated right? Just making sure










Yeah it is Crooked. But it is seated right.


----------



## ehume

@Tator Tot

It's nice to see what an unmodded Beta Evo looks like. With no window, might as well leave your PSU cables as-is; but I note that you have a modular PSU.

Are you using a left-angle SATA cable coming up from your ODD? Up and over the top, down the back.

It's all very cool. About as good as it gets.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Here is my 900 case to give you some ideas. Let me know if you need pics or have questions to get started. It's alot of work, but I really like the looks of these cases.











Thats looks fantastic for a A900 10/10. I wish i could sleeve me cables.


----------



## mightymac12

I have sleeved all of my cables, but as you can see it is still very cluttered. What can I do to improve my situation?

Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mightymac12*


I have sleeved all of my cables, but as you can see it is still very cluttered. What can I do to improve my situation?

Thanks in advance,

Andy


Open holes so you can move the cable being the MB. Paint it black, flip the HDD.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mightymac12*


I have sleeved all of my cables, but as you can see it is still very cluttered. What can I do to improve my situation?

Thanks in advance,

Andy


Cut the motherboard tray and hide the cables around the back. 3/10 because they are sleeved, but I don't see much organization at all.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nothing wrong with extending cathode cables yourself? I do it all the time. What do you mean proper insulation? Just cut the cable, solder on an extension, heatshrink the joint and away you go!


Hey Oli. I'm not sure why, but when I extended my cables the cathodes dimmed considerably. How long did you extend yours? I've read that the white insulation they use on those cables keeps out a lot of interference and when you extend them with normal copper wire they tend to dim.


----------



## nolonger

I would assume they dim because of the wires you used. Provided you use the correct cables (with the correct diameter), they shouldn't dim.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I would assume they dim because of the wires you used. Provided you use the correct cables (with the correct diameter), they shouldn't dim.


I used 22 gauge stranded copper wire. It was definitely thicker than the cathode cable. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sgtbash

Pffft, ignored again


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Pffft, ignored again










9/10


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


9/10 A lot of hardware in there.











Take a straight on picture so we can tell better. I'd say 8/10 from this view. Sleeve the front panel cables and get black SATA.

As for the wires, maybe the inverter just isn't strong enough. I admit I don't really know how inverters work, besides knowing they turn DC into AC. My thoughts are they work just like transformers and thus have a certain output voltage. Assuming the wires are long enough, they could possibly have enough resistance to dim your cathodes.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


9/10










Thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Take a straight on picture so we can tell better. I'd say 8/10 from this view. Sleeve the front panel cables and get black SATA.


Ok man will do


----------



## grazz1984

Do i not get a rating on my system


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
Do i not get a rating on my system









8/10. Sleeve that grey wire that goes to the bottom expansion slot and route the PCI 6-pin power cable behind the motherboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


@Tator Tot

It's nice to see what an unmodded Beta Evo looks like. With no window, might as well leave your PSU cables as-is; but I note that you have a modular PSU.

Are you using a left-angle SATA cable coming up from your ODD? Up and over the top, down the back.

It's all very cool. About as good as it gets.


Yeah, it runs up and over. The nice thing about the Beta EVO is you can unscrew the top of the case and take the whole top panel off and place it down when you want. Makes cable routing easy.

A non-modular 500-650w unit would be perfect for this case. It can fit a 750w non-modular unit, but without a use for all 4 PCIe cables, it makes it cramped inside.

Though, it's hard to find a PSU under 650w with the amount of SATA cables I need/want.


----------



## mmx+

Rate Please:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


rate please:










7/10


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


7/10


I second that.


----------



## mmx+

Well, that's a definite improvement, last time I posted I got a 4/10


----------



## grazz1984

Hiya guys took some of your advise moved some things around let me kno what you think now.

Thanks


----------



## nolonger

9/10. Sleeving the front panel connectors is pretty much the only thing I can imagine would improve your cables.


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Thats looks fantastic for a A900 10/10. I wish i could sleeve me cables.


I really like the blue, it would look rad if you used superhero colors with it or a little bit more color







BUT RAD!







10/10


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Hiya guys took some of your advise moved some things around let me kno what you think now.

Thanks


Is there any way you can move the usb cable behind the power supply?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
Hiya guys took some of your advise moved some things around let me kno what you think now.

Thanks

9/10. Much better!


----------



## sabret00the

@ cs_maan : Damn neat job man. Looking gr8


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabret00the* 
@ cs_maan : Damn neat job man. Looking gr8

Thanks man, much appreciated on the kind words, it took me 3+ hours to get it the way I wanted but it all worked out in the end. I thought I'd post it in your thread to give you an idea what you can accomplish with a HAF case in order to aid your decision if you haven't already made one







.


----------



## zxo0oxz

before








After
















Even more so after


----------



## ben h

wow looks allot better then the 1st pic 7/10 for trying can still hide cables more


----------



## zxo0oxz

I don't have enough space behind the motherboard for the connectors


----------



## ehume

The NZXT Gamma has a good amount of space behind the MB. Just what kind of connectors do you want to put back there?


----------



## mightymac12

Updated Pictures. I really appreciate the advice thus far. What should I do next?

Cables Sleeved √
Cable Management (1/2)√


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymac12* 
Updated Pictures. I really appreciate the advice thus far. What should I do next?

Cables Sleeved √
Cable Management (1/2)√

7/10
paint that ish black and tighten up them few cables


----------



## mightymac12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
7/10
paint that ish black and tighten up them few cables

Can you be specific about the cables comment...? As you can tell I am new to this.

Thanks


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymac12* 
Can you be specific about the cables comment...? As you can tell I am new to this.

Thanks

the cables that are drooping a lil

and we were all new at once


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mightymac12*


Can you be specific about the cables comment...? As you can tell I am new to this.

Thanks


Pulling the cables tighter makes them look better.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymac12* 
Can you be specific about the cables comment...? As you can tell I am new to this.

Thanks

He means that you can pull some cables and bunch them together if you can't get them to come out from behind the mobo tray. What you want basically is to NOT have loose cables dangling around.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

New case, same guts. Painted the interior of the case flat black and the rear gloss black (thank you Duplicolor and Krylon, I love you,







)

Don't mind that small black wire running from the back of my case to the top, it's for my LCD Poster (ROG mobo).


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
New case, same guts. Painted the interior of the case flat black and the rear gloss black (thank you Duplicolor and Krylon, I love you,







)

Don't mind that small black wire running from the back of my case to the top, it's for my LCD Poster (ROG mobo).

7/10
get black sata cables lol
not much more u can do that it is an ugly case tho lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


New case, same guts. Painted the interior of the case flat black and the rear gloss black (thank you Duplicolor and Krylon, I love you,







)

Don't mind that small black wire running from the back of my case to the top, it's for my LCD Poster (ROG mobo).



















I'd say that looks very good, 8.5/10. Replace the SATA cables with black ones, and run the GPU power cables through the lower hole. Other than that, not much you can do, maybe re-paint in gloss black?


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
7/10
get black sata cables lol
not much more u can do that it is an ugly case tho lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'd say that looks very good, 8.5/10. Replace the SATA cables with black ones, and run the GPU power cables through the lower hole. Other than that, not much you can do, maybe re-paint in gloss black?

Thanks. I'm a little disappointed that I forgot to run the SATA cables until AFTER I had zip-tied everything together, but altogether, I think it turned out pretty good considering I ran out of zip-ties. I'll definately look for those black SATA cables and get some more zip-ties. Flat black is what I was aiming for, only one panel is gloss black and that's the rear outside. Unfortunately, every auto store I went to in my area was out of matte clear, so I risked it and paid for it in a couple of spots. Live & learn.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
Thanks. I'm a little disappointed that I forgot to run the SATA cables until AFTER I had zip-tied everything together, but altogether, I think it turned out pretty good considering I ran out of zip-ties. I'll definately look for those black SATA cables and get some more zip-ties. Flat black is what I was aiming for, only one panel is gloss black and that's the rear outside. Unfortunately, every auto store I went to in my area was out of matte clear, so I risked it and paid for it in a couple of spots. Live & learn.

lol o

and more then auto stores sell paint


----------



## Thedark1337

Go to home depot for the Paint









Your rating is 8.5/10 Black SATA and paint interior


----------



## Contagion

7/10 for LoneWolf.


----------



## Despised Icon

Those Silverstone cases look sick! I would give your cable management a 8/10. It would clean up a bit too if you changed the colored SATA cables out with black ones, and if you sleeved the front panel connectors and fan wires. Thanks for the rating!

Rate mine!


----------



## Contagion

You are supposed to rate the person above you and post up your case as well. That aside. Whoa.
9.998798847789/10


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
You are supposed to rate the person above you and post up your case as well. That aside. Whoa.
9.998798847789/10

Being realistic here, very few people actually do that anyway.

Despised Icon, I think I'd give you a 9.998 as well, purely because of my own preferences. If I were doing it, I would've put the video card power cables behind the pump tube rather than in front and I would probably use a few sneaky black cable ties to tidy up some of the cables at the bottom of the case. It's pretty damn good. 10/10 if you're not as picky as me


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Despised Icon* 
Rate mine!



















9/10. Looks so good already!







But I'm a whore so for a 10 from me, sleeve that wire in the video card and rout those pump wires more neatly.


----------



## pcnuttie

NICE! 10/10 are those tubes uv reactive? If so where did you get these? Wow I'M TEMPTED to go WC now lol.


----------



## godofdeath

are there any pics of good cable management from those that has a mobo that needs a molex plugged into it


----------



## Despised Icon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
You are supposed to rate the person above you and post up your case as well. That aside. Whoa.
9.998798847789/10

Haha. Sorry about that Contagion!







Those Silverstone cases look sick! I would give your cable management a 8/10. It would clean up a bit too if you changed the colored SATA cables out with black ones, and if you sleeved the front panel connectors and fan wires. Thanks for the rating!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Being realistic here, very few people actually do that anyway.

Despised Icon, I think I'd give you a 9.998 as well, purely because of my own preferences. If I were doing it, I would've put the video card power cables behind the pump tube rather than in front and I would probably use a few sneaky black cable ties to tidy up some of the cables at the bottom of the case. It's pretty damn good. 10/10 if you're not as picky as me









Thanks alot. Your not the first person to tell me that. I am definitely gonna switch it now to see how it looks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
9/10. Looks so good already!







But I'm a whore so for a 10 from me, sleeve that wire in the video card and rout those pump wires more neatly.

Thanks alot man. Yours is pretty awesome too! I might have to sleeve that tiny video card cable now. Lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
NICE! 10/10 are those tubes uv reactive? If so where did you get these? Wow I'M TEMPTED to go WC now lol.









Thanks! The tubes aren't UV reactive, the liquid is. I'm gonna get rid of the Anti Kink coils and go with some Primochill LRT Blue tubing soon with all compression. You can pick that stuff up cheapest at www.Jab-Tech.com


----------



## cr1

@FalloutBoy

Awesome.... 9.5/10


----------



## odongo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 
show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*






Hey! Beautiful job! Can you tell me WHERE did u find that 24pin cable?? Is a rainbow cable, isn't it??? Or is a DIY cable???


----------



## odongo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 
Alright, some more eye candy...





































Hey! Beautiful job! Can you tell me WHERE did u find that 24pin power cable?? Is a rainbow cable, isn't it??? Or you made it by yourself??


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odongo* 
Hey! Beautiful job! Can you tell me WHERE did u find that 24pin power cable?? Is a rainbow cable, isn't it??? Or you made it by yourself??

Mate no need to double post and ask the exact same question.

The cables on the white build come stock with an Ultra x3 power supply. The silver ones in the other build also come stock but i can't remember what power supply they come with.


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Mate no need to double post and ask the exact same question.

The cables on the white build come stock with an Ultra x3 power supply. The silver ones in the other build also come stock but i can't remember what power supply they come with.

Correct, it's an Ultra X3 850w power supply. Any of Ultra's X3 psu's come with it. For some reason they changed it for the X4.

The first post is also an Ultra Psu, but an older model. I think it's called X-connect.


----------



## odongo

Hummmmk,.. sorry for the double post...

So i can't do it by myself?


----------



## tombom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odongo* 
Hummmmk,.. sorry for the double post...

So i can't do it by myself?

You can sleeve all of your 24 pin wires.


----------



## neDav

Take a look at the cables and you decide.


----------



## odongo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


Take a look at the cables and you decide.











Hum!!! Very beatiful!! I was thinking in modding my psu cables, with these looking, instead of sleeving, because rainbow is more thin than sleeve... So i can hide them behind Mobo!

I like the flat look of those cables! But i was wondering how to DImyself...


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odongo*


Hum!!! Very beatiful!! I was thinking in modding my psu cables, with these looking, instead of sleeving, because rainbow is more thin than sleeve... So i can hide them behind Mobo!

I like the flat look of those cables! But i was wondering how to DImyself...










I'm really not sure that you can..since they look to be made out of plastic and then glued together..it would be extremely difficult to do.


----------



## neDav

Yeah, I honestly don't see how anyone can do this on their own.


----------



## oliverw92

What the hell is rainbow cable lol


----------



## odongo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


What the hell is rainbow cable lol


I.E:

http://www.hcm.hitachi.com/electroni...ow-cable.shtml


----------



## oliverw92

Don't even think about using that stuff for psu cables, those wires are too thin for power requirements of gpus


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odongo*


I.E:

http://www.hcm.hitachi.com/electroni...ow-cable.shtml



















Wires...need....sleeving...too...many... colours..


----------



## odongo

yep! but not for the colors, is for the flat type! As Ultra power cables!


----------



## oliverw92

The ultra cables are at least 5 times as large as those little ones though


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odongo*


I.E:

http://www.hcm.hitachi.com/electroni...ow-cable.shtml











Those are called "ribbon" cables. This one is called a rainbow cable because of its use of different colors. The style though is called a ribbon cable.

And btw, that is old skool computer stuff. Used a lot when printers where attached physically to computers using the parallel data bus. I wonder how many people even know what means. lol


----------



## airplaneman

This is my secondary machine. I've drilled a few holes but it is still pretty hard to do anything with this $30 PSU.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
This is my secondary machine. I've drilled a few holes but it is still pretty hard to do anything with this $30 PSU.

Nicely done...how's a 9?
Nice job

Here is mine...


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Nicely done...how's a 9?
Nice job

Here is mine...

9/10

paint the inside black
and it would look allot better


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
9/10

paint the inside black
and it would look allot better

Yeah I know too lazy...That Sata cable is driving me nuts though...


----------



## xProxius

Seanicy Nicely done although i would have sleeved the 24Pin otherwise very good job 9/10

Heres mine let the flaming begin








PS ran outta zips lol


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
@FalloutBoy

Awesome.... 9.5/10

You mean *Despised Icon*. I was just quoting his pics.


----------



## ben h

i sopose i can post this here
















and the fan wire is now hiden
sleeving has been ordered
and its a gay sata cable
and b4 the 2 fans were on it


----------



## nolonger

Can you get a head on picture so we can see better? From this angle, looks like a 9/10. Only missing sleeving.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Can you get a head on picture so we can see better? From this angle, looks like a 9/10. Only missing sleeving.

ya its just b4 i had the 2 fans on it


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ya its just b4 i had the 2 fans on it









The simplicity of it... it owns!


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
The simplicity of it... it owns!

ty
and i kno


----------



## odongo

A little out of topic,.. i saw all the pages of this post,.. (+1600)

Can u tell me what are the best Cases for cable management??? the top ten for example...







Or if you have some post over there which talks about it i'd be grafetul!! Or i have to open q new post asking this?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odongo* 
A little out of topic,.. i saw all the pages of this post,.. (+1600)

Can u tell me what are the best Cases for cable management??? the top ten for example...







Or if you have some post over there which talks about it i'd be grafetul!! Or i have to open q new post asking this?

antec 300 is good just gotta cut a few holes and paint it black


----------



## DraganUS

Thats some big home made case. What are u gonna do with all of that empty space?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Thats some big home made case. What are u gonna do with all of that empty space?


nothin lol


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Thats some big home made case. What are u gonna do with all of that empty space?


Was thinking the same, it just seems so....empty, like it's missing something.

Actually, where's the DVD drive, external ? How ya going to install apps and games on it otherwise ?







_(Or anything DVD related)_

I give it a 9/10 for simplicity, but it's too open IMHO. I guess that's just me.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Was thinking the same, it just seems so....empty, like it's missing something.

Actually, where's the DVD drive, external ? How ya going to install apps and games on it otherwise ?







_(Or anything DVD related)_

I give it a 9/10 for simplicity, but it's too open IMHO. I guess that's just me.










in 2 years iv used my dvd drive 3 times one for installing w7 and 2 times iv installed my mobo drivers
and iv used my cd drive 4 times 3 times iv installed xp and once for some mobo drivers


----------



## pcnuttie

Sure it looks very clean but it's plain and boring. Doesn't look powerful to me right there but i'm scoring it a 9 because of Neat space lol.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


in 2 years iv used my dvd drive 3 times one for installing w7 and 2 times iv installed my mobo drivers
and iv used my cd drive 4 times 3 times iv installed xp and once for some mobo drivers


Ah ok, I guess it's user preference, understood.







I tend to use mine quite a bit. _(Burning, installing/playing games/movies, etc)_


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odongo*


A little out of topic,.. i saw all the pages of this post,.. (+1600)

Can u tell me what are the best Cases for cable management??? the top ten for example...







Or if you have some post over there which talks about it i'd be grafetul!! Or i have to open q new post asking this?


Check the guide in my sig, down the bottom there is a list of cases with great cable managment, picked by myself and other OCN members


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Ah ok, I guess it's user preference, understood.







I tend to use mine quite a bit. _(Burning, installing/playing games/movies, etc)_










ya
games i usualy just dl
movies are online
and its not hard 2 hook it up for a sec if i need 2


----------



## paco1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odongo* 
A little out of topic,.. i saw all the pages of this post,.. (+1600)

Can u tell me what are the best Cases for cable management??? the top ten for example...







Or if you have some post over there which talks about it i'd be grafetul!! Or i have to open q new post asking this?

YESTERDAY ...yes, yesterday I replaced my very old Thermaltake soprano black (not RS) with a CM Storm Sniper black Edition, Ok this is by far one of the best cases i have ever seen. It has all of the features of a full tower case in a so called Mid Tower. This thing is just as big as the cooler master HAF and has the same amount of room.... All black interior looks amazing and everything has dust filters unlike the HAF.... for a cheaper price get this over that.

I'm still doing cable management, but I hope a great sucess

top five after 2 weeks looking for the perfect (for me) *mid size* pc case WITH BLACK INTERIOR !!

1. *CM* storm Sniper Black Ed.
2. *LIAN LI* Lancool PC-K62 Black with Side windows panel
3. *CM* 690 II advanced black + Side windows panel ($24 usd)
4. *Antec* Nine Hundred Two Black with Side windows panel
5. *SILVERSTONE* FT01-BW Black Aluminum with Side windows

*LIAN LI* PC-B25FWB Black Aluminum with Side windows ...is beautiful and TOO EXPENSIVE, if you have the money go for it !!

I hope this helps


----------



## odongo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Check the guide in my sig, down the bottom there is a list of cases with great cable managment, picked by myself and other OCN members

Thanks man!! Awesome guide!


----------



## Photograph

My most recent Folding system build, the budget ended up being $45 for the whole mod.


----------



## odongo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paco1*


YESTERDAY ...yes, yesterday I replaced my very old Thermaltake soprano black (not RS) with a CM Storm Sniper black Edition, Ok this is by far one of the best cases i have ever seen. It has all of the features of a full tower case in a so called Mid Tower. This thing is just as big as the cooler master HAF and has the same amount of room.... All black interior looks amazing and everything has dust filters unlike the HAF.... for a cheaper price get this over that.

I'm still doing cable management, but I hope a great sucess

top five after 2 weeks looking for the perfect (for me) *mid size* pc case WITH BLACK INTERIOR !!

1. *CM* storm Sniper Black Ed.
2. *LIAN LI* Lancool PC-K62 Black with Side windows panel
3. *CM *690 II advanced black + Side windows panel ($24 usd)
4. *Antec *Nine Hundred Two Black with Side windows panel
5. *SILVERSTONE *FT01-BW Black Aluminum with Side windows

*LIAN LI* PC-B25FWB Black Aluminum with Side windows ...is beautiful and TOO EXPENSIVE, if you have the money go for it !!

I hope this helps


thank u man!


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Nicely done...how's a 9? 
Nice job

Here is mine...











That fan is the wrong way round.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Photograph*


My most recent Folding system build, the budget ended up being $45 for the whole mod.




















Epic win.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Photograph*


My most recent Folding system build, the budget ended up being $45 for the whole mod.


epic pc is epic. 11/10


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


That fan is the wrong way round.


yes it is, wind goes to side of the wires


----------



## Clegnuts

Ahh I'll have to post mine later









I have a MASS of cables to try and fit behind the motherboard panel.. it really doesnt look like its going to fit!


----------



## dmanstasiu

I know what you mean. I also have a TX750. Being my first build, I didn't know what modular PSU's were, and didn't see the purpose they serve until now.

I have very little to no little room behind my Antec 300's mobo panel, so I still don't know what to do with them


----------



## TempestxPR

*RATE MY CABLES *








my grandmas laptop that at least play CSS =D






























my friend bought me an Tempest evo i will post pics when it arrives and with improved cable manegement
EDIT: cables of the Cathode are giving a Headache but order a new set of UV along with the EVO


----------



## Clegnuts

Finally got some pics!

Once I'd more or less sorted the cables out as best I could:










I was left with this:










Wishing I bought a modular now.. Didnt realise what they were until it was too late! I started to masking tape them up but as you can tell I gave up and resorted to brute force!










Finally:










Thats pretty much as far as I'm going to go with it for now, I'm going to put a cpu w/c loop in in the near future so xD


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TempestxPR* 
my friend bought me an Tempest evo i will post pics when it arrives and with improved cable manegement

That's damn tidy, say a 9.8. The only reason it got a 9.8 and not a 10 is because
of the non sleeved wad of cables near the optical drive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clegnuts* 
Finally got some pics!

Once I'd more or less sorted the cables out as best I could
Thats pretty much as far as I'm going to go with it for now, I'm going to put a cpu w/c loop in in the near future so xD

This I would say 9.5, but still quite tidy looking.


----------



## Andy!

heres mine
i finally have a rig worth putting a picture up of


----------



## yobrigidey

Just finished it up!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yobrigidey* 
Just finished it up!

9.5/10 Looks really good to me. The only thing I see wrong is the cable that appears to go to your cathode. Try to straighten it out or hide it better.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yobrigidey*


Just finished it up!


Very nice work! 10/10


----------



## Rowey

Edit: 10/10 Tidy'iest cables ive seen! good work


















Rate my cables!


----------



## Sast

7/10, I think you have done what you can with the case you're using. Could be better but good job in the space you have.

Edit - to the post above me, you forgot to rate the cables on thelast page.


----------



## TempestxPR

*RATE MY CABLES*









this is with the light turned off


----------



## judasdoh

8/10

-wires to the top right of the case.
-not fully sleeved.

+but it does look bad ass.


----------



## yobrigidey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


9.5/10 Looks really good to me. The only thing I see wrong is the cable that appears to go to your cathode. Try to straighten it out or hide it better.


Ha, thanks! I didn't notice that til now. I'll get that straightened up to get my .5 back


----------



## shadowk

how mine ?
the case is small so not much room to move


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yobrigidey*


Just finished it up!


Nice 9/10. Try and lose the IDE connector, we're in 2010.








You should look into a CPU/GPU upgrade as well.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Edit: 10/10 Tidy'iest cables ive seen! good work


















Rate my cables!










5/10 for tryin a lil
u could do allot better


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


8/10

-wires to the top right of the case.
-not fully sleeved.

+but it does look bad ass.


THX those wires in wont slevve it to much of a trouble + im to lazy ma friend is going to buy the tempest evo and give this tempest to his GF =D so


----------



## pcnuttie

The UV is so cool but it needs colors!


----------



## ehume

OK. I finally have gotten my rig to the point where I can show its cables. Here it is before case fans:










With Case fans:










The SATA power cable goes into the upper 5.25 bay where it will power an HD. Then it bends down to power the ODD and finally reaches over to power a SSD in the 3.5 bay. All of the SATA data cables exit through the back to come at the mb from behind. The sleeved cables in the lower left corner are at the back of the case and not in the air path; you can see them because I removed the HD cage. The HD cage blocked the air path.

Case fans are Gentle Typhoon 800 as front intake, GT 1400 as bottom intake, Kaze Maru 500 as side panel intake, Kaze Maru 1200 as rear top intake and Thermalright X-Silent 140 as front top intake. Cathode tube inverter is Velcro'd to the top of the 5.25 bay.

A closeup:










Behind the MB:










Because this is a closed case, I'm not going to bother re-sleeving the psu cables. The wires entering the ATX-24 stick pretty far out because the plug has become sensitive to its position. The back is a mess, which is why I'm still using twist ties. The cable ties come when I have decided on permanent arrangements.


----------



## pcnuttie

I like the sound dampening but if i had that and i have a dusty house then i'm gonna have problems. I do hate hearing my video card fans go loud when i turn them up and my hearing aid is next to it on my left ear lol. I'm used to it anyhow. I score your case 8/10 because i think i spotted dust on the bottom







Still great anyways.


----------



## C_Matrix

Here is my "powerful" minitower/ATX. I managed to make this very airy, despite the lack of space for cables.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


i think i spotted dust on the bottom










Heh. That's a layer of sound dampening foam.


----------



## DazTora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yobrigidey* 
Just finished it up!










The cathode wire is nit picking really considering how small it is, you get a full 10 from me, that's fantastic.


----------



## fish1717

What do you guys think, missing in the picture is my Noctua DH-D14, when I was installing the brackets I tightened the screw so much that I snapped it off! Waiting on a new one from New Egg.


----------



## iN3ViT4BL3

Thank you


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Id have to give it an 8/10 for two reasons. One is that if you did some sleeving it would look much better and also the cables coming off of the bottom right of the mobo look a little messing but like i said. If you were to do some sleeving it would look much better and tidier. Other than that great job.

VW


----------



## nolonger

The back of your motherboard tray looks better than the front!









I second the 8/10. Sleeve the cables and route that 6-pin through the back of the motherboard.


----------



## iN3ViT4BL3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02* 
Id have to give it an 8/10 for two reasons. One is that if you did some sleeving it would look much better and also the cables coming off of the bottom right of the mobo look a little messing but like i said. If you were to do some sleeving it would look much better and tidier. Other than that great job.

VW


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
The back of your motherboard tray looks better than the front!









I second the 8/10. Sleeve the cables and route that 6-pin through the back of the motherboard.


Wow, thanks for the quick reply. Haha, yeah I spent about 4 hours on the cable management including the soldering. On the PX658D Premium the motherboard cables in the bottom right are plugged into a detachable pin connector. What would you guys suggest to be the best way to go about making this look neat without the detachable pin connector falling off?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
5/10 for tryin a lil
u could do allot better

lol, my first ever attempt. i tried looking for places i could stash the cables. couldn't find anywhere without interrupting the components








thanks for the 5/10 lulzz


----------



## nolonger

Just remove the detachable pin. Installation will be harder, but it'll look neater.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roweyi7* 
lol, my first ever attempt. i tried looking for places i could stash the cables. couldn't find anywhere without interrupting the components








thanks for the 5/10 lulzz


----------



## s_stahl02

Heres my first attempt at sleeving so be easy on me.


----------



## ehume

Excellent, painstaking work.


----------



## Jplaz

I realised my cables were completely screwed up so I spent most of the afternoon doing this:

*Before*








*After*








I still have some work to do (cover the HDD cage, etc.)
I also have a better place for the 24 pin ATX cable and one of the PCI-E cables, but my drill is crap and I should be using a dremel anyway...


----------



## Tator Tot

7/10

You can do much better with that case.


----------



## Jplaz

Any more detailed suggestions? I'm always looking to improve...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


Any more detailed suggestions? I'm always looking to improve...


tape those cables behind the mobo tray.

Pull them tighter.

ANd take your photo's head on.


----------



## Zero4549

Its quite old, and i've improved it a bit since. you can no longer see cables in the gap between the mobo and the drive rack, other than those coming directly off the mobo. I also moved the rectuangular LED cluster from the side of the gpu cooler to the side of the PSU, thereby eleminating one of the hanging wires. lastly, the SATA cables next ot the radiator are now routed with sharp angles as opposed to curves. It's also got a new radiator but thats another story. Overall same idea though.


----------



## Jplaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
tape those cables behind the mobo tray.

Pull them tighter.

ANd take your photo's head on.

OK, I'll work on that. My back panel hardly fits on but the cables that are keeping it from fitting are near the thin part.
OK, will do
And yeah, I should. My lighting was crappy and is had to sort of tilt it. I'll be back in a few days...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jplaz* 
OK, I'll work on that. My back panel hardly fits on but the cables that are keeping it from fitting are near the thin part.
OK, will do
And yeah, I should. My lighting was crappy and is had to sort of tilt it. I'll be back in a few days...

Put your right side panel on, then lay the case on that side, and then force your left panel on.

Most cases will have some flex back there. But laying your connectors flat is key.


----------



## odongo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stvptrsn* 
Finally "finished" this just in time for this weekends LAN party. Probably won't change until I go to a full water cooling setup. The 3M di-noc film on the H50 is there because when I had it in my previous case (Scout) the logo was upside down



























Third picture is of the wiring harness that powers the front panel (120mm) and rear panel (80mm) fans, the bottom intake fan (140mm), the two top exhaust fans (120mm) and the white LED bar that's hidden at the top of the case. The LED bar is also controlled by the built in light switch. The harness sends 12v to the bottom and rear panel fans as well as the LED light and 7v to the rest of the fans.










I also swapped out the blue front fan for red and changed the disk activity light to blue to match the bluray drive activity light.

Thanks for looking,

Steve

Where di you buy that black 24 pin ribbon cable extension???? I want it!!!


----------



## ekser87

Got a new case and loving it... Rate on!


----------



## t-ramp

Very nice. The cables to your graphics card might look better routed behind and through the hole near the end of the card. 9/10.


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odongo* 
Where di you buy that black 24 pin ribbon cable extension???? I want it!!!









I made it. I got a length of heavy gauge ribbon cable and crimped the ends on myself. I don't remember off the top of my head where I got the cable.

Steve


----------



## jacobroufa

Update for me.







Rate me now, suckas!!!!!!







Where'd my mobo go?!?!!???!?!?










EDIT: sorry for the crappy pic. fail cam phone is fial!


----------



## pcnuttie

What fans are those on the H50? i really like your set up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


What fans are those on the H50? i really like your set up.


The H50 has Cooler Master Excalibur fans on it.

They're like $20 a pop, and over priced.


----------



## ears1991




----------



## Rowey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 

















ROFFL nuff said


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
My most recent Folding system build, the budget ended up being $45 for the whole mod.



















11/10

epic


----------



## Photographer

my first try. go easy on me








(sorry for the bad quality. phone cam







)


----------



## Thedark1337

8/10 sleeve the cables, Fan cable can still be seen, Black SATA cables


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 

















i stilll ssee the cable 10/10


----------



## WaXyDeAd

dam OP that is ridiculous, I'll post some of mine when i get my new gfx card. Needless to say its nothing in comparison.


----------



## Oceans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmc7983* 
here is my nice wiring skills from outside too inside. nice huh? i give myself a 12/10!!! btw, nice job slade where is your 20+4 pin power wire!?!?!?!?

What the heck, I have that same ashtray that is on your desk!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photographer* 
my first try. go easy on me








(sorry for the bad quality. phone cam







)

9/10 for your first try







good cables


----------



## grazz1984

My new case spent along time getting cables rite. Let me kno what you guys think


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grazz1984* 
Let me know what you guys think









Looks good from what I can tell, its a dark pic.
Might get better temps on the CPU if you rotated the heatsink so it exhausts out the back though.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
Looks good from what I can tell, its a dark pic.
Might get better temps on the CPU if you rotated the heatsink so it exhausts out the back though.

Nah had it like that first seems to be cooler the way it is now!


----------



## Crazycarl

heres mine =(


----------



## olli3

Pretty nice crazycarl







I'd say 8/10, could always straighten up a few wires and sleeve some of the more visible ones but other than that its a nice job









Noticed that loads of people have the corsair H50, is it that good? I really like the idea of it and might get one for my next rig (or its successor if around lol)


----------



## Crazycarl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
Pretty nice crazycarl







I'd say 8/10, could always straighten up a few wires and sleeve some of the more visible ones but other than that its a nice job









Noticed that loads of people have the corsair H50, is it that good? I really like the idea of it and might get one for my next rig (or its successor if around lol)

thanks, i was thinking about getting some sleeves soon. I had the h50 on my q6600 rig and it did want i wanted it to do. Main reason why im using it again is because its quiet and gives me decent temps


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The H50 has Cooler Master Excalibur fans on it.

They're like $20 a pop, and over priced.

On sale for <$15 when I bought them. They work fine, get a little loud at full voltage but I don't run them that high.

Steve


----------



## grazz1984

Do i get a rating on my rig?


----------



## pcnuttie

Why is the H50 upside down? The logo needs to be facing right if i am correct and ain't the loop suppose to be downward? 8/10 score cuz it needs a black case







but cool.


----------



## culexor

Made a minor change.

Went from this:









To this:









I finally took off those silly SATA II labels off the cables (after I took the pic).

Ordered some sleeving from mdpc-x today, along with some other stuff for my project. I'll start a worklog once I start dis-assembly (won't be for a few weeks; finals are coming up).


----------



## dmanstasiu

Could you post a log of how you shortened those SATA cables? They look very nice now


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


Could you post a log of how you shortened those SATA cables? They look very nice now










I think he just bought a cable like that. They are available, I just can't seem to find a link right now. I'm pretty sure the Obsidian 800D comes with them.


----------



## mrfajita

Got my awesome new DFI X48 motherboard today, and some real PCIe cables on Monday (turns out the nice flat ones from Cooler Master Silent Pro PSUs will fit mine)


----------



## pioneerisloud

mrfajita:

6/10. Seriously, have you ever heard of zip ties?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I think he just bought a cable like that. They are available, I just can't seem to find a link right now. I'm pretty sure the Obsidian 800D comes with them.


Upon closer inspection, I noticed that indeed the connectors were different. So the 800D just "includes" SATA connectors like those? Interesting...


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


Upon closer inspection, I noticed that indeed the connectors were different. So the 800D just "includes" SATA connectors like those? Interesting...


Yeah, I saw a picture some where they were included. I am trying to find a link to those SATA cables but I have no idea what they would be called so it's pretty hard to find them.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Yeah, I saw a picture some where they were included. I am trying to find a link to those SATA cables but I have no idea what they would be called so it's pretty hard to find them.


I think they are fairly easy to do yourself, the wires just push straight onto the pins.


----------



## t-ramp

Yeah, it's not hard. Just use a screwdriver to pop off the top, pull off the bottom, and then push them back on where you want them. The SATA connector cuts into the wire, and you can clip the top back on, trim off the excess wire, and be good to go.


----------



## grunion

My Armor JR and Tsunami.
Yeah I know the Armor needs some work.

Attachment 153111

Attachment 153112


----------



## Tator Tot

8/10 on both


----------



## fish1717

What do you guys think, missing in the picture is my Noctua DH-D14, when I was installing the brackets I tightened the screw so much that I snapped it off! Waiting on a new one from New Egg.

Hate the IDE cable, but I can't afford a new Blueray DVD Burner. At least its blue.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


Hate the IDE cable, but I can't afford a new DVD Burner. At least its blue.


You can afford all that new hardware but not a 20 dollar DVD burner?


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


You can afford all that new hardware but not a 20 dollar DVD burner?










True they are not exspensive, but I want to save up for a Blueray Burner.

So what does everyone think? I spent a lot of time organizing.


----------



## culexor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I think he just bought a cable like that. They are available, I just can't seem to find a link right now. I'm pretty sure the Obsidian 800D comes with them.

No, I had to mod them myself.

Here's a guide:
http://www.gam.net.au/pcmods/satapower/3.html (read type 3a)

It's very straight forward. Just pop the caps off of the connector and you will see that the cables fit into little slots. All you have to do is remove the cables from the slots (make sure you know what color goes where) and put them in a different place along the cable so that they fit your hard drives perfectly. Then just press the cable back into the slot. The metal sides will cut through the jacket on the cable so all you have to do is just use a flathead screwdriver to push it into place.


----------



## Ikthus

Finally got rid of my Antec 900 case, what do you guys think?


----------



## pcnuttie

Why are you using ur tubes top? Shouldn't it be running on the bottom? Btw are you making your fan run as intake on the rad? My H50 will arrive tomorrow. I just wanna be sure i get it right. I know there is a thread on it. Already asked my questions there. Kinda puzzled why you set the fan to intake on that RAD. Should be exhaust.


----------



## mightymac12

Still not happy with the look.. I tried to take the least appealing pictures for reference. Any one have any suggestions aside from paint.



















I am thinking next step is to single sleeve the 24-Pin. Is TechFlex 1/8" decent wrap?

I am going to paint the interior of the case a flat black when school gets out.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu* 
Upon closer inspection, I noticed that indeed the connectors were different. So the 800D just "includes" SATA connectors like those? Interesting...

Yup, Obsidian comes with that SATA cable to connect all the HDD together. I bought that case from phaseshift here on the forum and it was missing a few screws and some cables (he gave me a really good price so I can't complain) so I emailed Corsair. They sent everything I needed in 2 days free of charge. Excellent customer service, btw.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Why are you using ur tubes top? Shouldn't it be running on the bottom? Btw are you making your fan run as intake on the rad? My H50 will arrive tomorrow. I just wanna be sure i get it right. I know there is a thread on it. Already asked my questions there. Kinda puzzled why you set the fan to intake on that RAD. Should be exhaust.


According to this post on the Corsair forums, it shouldn't affect the performance of the H50, but I admit it does look pretty ugly like that. Didn't realize it till I had it already in. And yeah I gotta flip the fan over, it was late last night when I added the second fan lol.

But now that you mention it I kind of feel like reseating it, but would that mean I have to apply new thermal paste or can I just place it back on without worrying about diminishing the effectiveness of the compound?


----------



## AgentJadeD

Heres my newest photo, Ive been swapping HDD's like a mad man lately, gettting rid of my smaller drivers and upgrading to larger capacity ones.


----------



## RainMan420

Going to get me a new case with better cable management options but here is what I have so far :


----------



## AgentJadeD

I bought my friends Lian Li A10, But I feel it might be a step back from my Lancool K62.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


But now that you mention it I kind of feel like reseating it, but would that mean I have to apply new thermal paste or can I just place it back on without worrying about diminishing the effectiveness of the compound?


yes. when you apply thermo compound you should try not to lift up on the heat sink once it has made contact so no air can get in and cause it not to transfer heat as well.


----------



## Trikster04

Not as good as alot I've seen on here, but why not give it a shot right



























Plus any advice/props are always welcome


----------



## fish1717

What do you guys think? Go easy on me its my first attempt.


----------



## pcnuttie

I give this a 8. You know you can make those IDE Cables like the rounded ones. Cut the lines carefully and twist it or go buy Rounded cables. 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ble-guide.html

this should help you. I don't need to do this cuz i just buy Rounded Cables anyways lol. they're better


----------



## fish1717

Thanks for the advice, I plan to buy a Blueray DVD Burner when I have more money, so that will eliminate the IDE cable.

I'll defiantly get a rounded cable for the time being.


----------



## DraganUS

750TX is so hard to cable manage in any case.


----------



## fish1717

Why is the HX so hard cable manage? The PSU is modular and the cables are thin.


----------



## grassh0ppa

I really wish I got an HX PSU. I after I get another 5770 and some more ram I'll think about that though.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
Why is the HX so hard cable manage? The PSU is modular and the cables are thin.

he has a tx not hx


----------



## Offthehook

So I did some organizing, I think it came out good for a mid tower, maybe some tips would be nice 
Here is before and after

Before









After








I left the bottom right hard drive rack open because the fan comes in there to feed my video cards, but you cant see any of it when the case is shut.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Sorry for bad quality. Did not find my camera so i used my iPhone 3G.


----------



## Tator Tot

8.5/10 That's not bad. Really well hidden for the case and such.


----------



## xlr8ter

@ZealotKi11er: Very nice, there isn't really any way to improve that (short of cable sleeving) 9/10
Also, why is your power supply sticker upside down?

This my computer before water-cooling:









This is how my computer is now:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlr8ter*


@ZealotKi11er: Very nice, there isn't really any way to improve that (short of cable sleeving) 9/10
Also, why is your power supply sticker upside down?

This my computer before water-cooling:









This is how my computer is now:










Maybe older version? I got this TX750 1.5years ago. Its file when i flip the PSU the other side.

9.8/10


----------



## RttlnSnK

How is my cables now? I didn't do much but only add some clutter since i last posted here. The case is now fitted with 2 front 120mm intake, 1 120mm side intake, 1 120mm top exhaust and another fan on the Hyper 212+. The CPU cable is a pain in the ass. I searched through whole of my town and still can't find a 8 pin extension.


----------



## xd_1771

This, just after I installed my SSD:
















Sorry if I couldn't get a clearer shot.


----------



## DJLiquid

Finished (yeah we will see how long it takes me to tinker with it again...)


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJLiquid*


Finished (yeah we will see how long it takes me to tinker with it again...)


dam that looks sexy
9/10


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


This, just after I installed my SSD:
















Sorry if I couldn't get a clearer shot.



Couldn't get a good view of the front of the case, but the cable management behind looks pretty good.

I'll give it an 8/10.

And now, behold the mediocrity!



















(Stuff all the wires into the HDD cage = win)










(Bleh...was too lazy to fit the wires inside the punch in holes)

Rate my epic cable management as well as insanely high resolution pics!


----------



## ben h

1/10 for not even trying

turn ur flash off


----------



## gotspeed

and give a pic of the whole case with the side off.


----------



## pcnuttie

They aren't that good and you really don't know anything about taking photos. The Lighting is off also. Fix it so we can rate you.


----------



## Deegan




----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deegan*












Uhh this doesn't belong here. This is water cooled dude. This is a air cooled section.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Uhh this doesn't belong here. This is water cooled dude. This is a air cooled section.


No it's not. This is for all computers


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Uhh this doesn't belong here. This is water cooled dude. This is a air cooled section.


Its actually the Case Mods - General Discussion section







.


----------



## pcnuttie

Rofl


----------



## Deegan

^^ naw mean?


----------



## aroc91

Don't mind pcnuttie, he's in a flaming mood.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Rofl


u = facepalmX2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


Don't mind pcnuttie, he's in a flaming mood.










hes a bad flamer


----------



## Dillmiester

Yea he's quite a flamer.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


Yea he's quite a flamer.


if u guys think hes a flamer lulz
u have never met a real flamer


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Uhh this doesn't belong here. This is water cooled dude. This is a air cooled section.

Haha flamer FAIL.....nowhere does it say this is air cooled only.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
They aren't that good and you really don't know anything about taking photos. The Lighting is off also. Fix it so we can rate you.

Uh, jerk much? If you're in a bad mood, you shouldn't bother posting at all. Just because we're all online, doesn't mean people don't have feelings in real life.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Uhh this doesn't belong here. This is water cooled dude. This is a air cooled section.









Look around mate... There are hundreds of watercooled computers in this thread. Also take a look at where this thread is posted. "Case Mods & Cases > Case Mods - General Discussion"


----------



## SupaSupra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Couldn't get a good view of the front of the case, but the cable management behind looks pretty good.

I'll give it an 8/10.

And now, behold the mediocrity!



















(Stuff all the wires into the HDD cage = win)










(Bleh...was too lazy to fit the wires inside the punch in holes)

Rate my epic cable management as well as insanely high resolution pics!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
1/10 for not even trying

turn ur flash off


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
and give a pic of the whole case with the side off.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
They aren't that good and you really don't know anything about taking photos. The Lighting is off also. Fix it so we can rate you.

I love how people can't understand that some people have a little sarcasm.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupaSupra*


I love how people can't understand that some people have a little sarcasm.


lol que?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupaSupra*


I love how people can't understand that some people have a little sarcasm.


Inorite? >.>

People just don't appreciate sarcasm nowadays.


----------



## Offthehook

did some cable management, tough in a mid tower :-(


----------



## Unleash The Beast

I just got a new power supply and I was doing some cable management, but I need help. I thought the psu I bought was modular ( antec truepower new 750w) but it has like 8 cable wires in, 3 of which are no use to me. I have a antec 900 and don't want to cut any holes in it for now. Any suggestions? I will add pics soon.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unleash The Beast* 
I just got a new power supply and I was doing some cable management, but I need help. I thought the psu I bought was modular ( antec truepower new 750w) but it has like 8 cable wires in, 3 of which are no use to me. I have a antec 900 and don't want to cut any holes in it for now. Any suggestions? I will add pics soon.

I have that PSU. I tuck the cables in the back, sometimes folded with cable ties and tied to a cable tie anchor I stuck back there. I also made a 2x3 PCIE adapter to give me two 3-pin male sockets for fans and a Molex for CCL's to give one of those useless cables some utility.

Why a 2x4 and a 2x2 mb power plugs? It's nuts, but there it is.


----------



## RttlnSnK

8/10 considering your case, Offthehook. How is my humble little centurion 590? It does have loads of fan and the CPU cable is a pain. I cant find any extension in my town. I would like to have some recomendations on my cable management.


----------



## Mattb2e

A bit of an update from my last post, almost a year ago. I changed from a P5K mobo and E8400 to an Asus Rampage Formula with a Q9550. Swapped the position of my Xigmatek DK, added UV sata cables, and soon I will be getting a 10" 24 psu extension with custom sleeving so I can utilize my cable management hole located in the mobo tray.


----------



## RttlnSnK

You really need the extension. And BTW everything looks tiny in that case. Cable managment could be better from what i can see. Can you take a picture with the side panel off?


----------



## staryoshi

I need to install my cathodes and replace the window fan with something translucent. It's about 92% done though.

It's not the heart of ice until the blue/white glow is complete... will probably spray the side-window with ice-spray too. Not pictured are 3 x 140mm blue xiggies with white leds.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I need to install my cathodes and replace the window fan with something translucent. It's about 92% done though.


I see a Sata cable in the disk drive. Too bad they don't make black connectors. The sleeving looks a bit thin, but I think its the picture. 8/10


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FiX*


I see a Sata cable in the disk drive. Too bad they don't make black connectors. The sleeving looks a bit thin, but I think its the picture. 8/10










Crummy blackberry pictures, can't see any of the cables in the hdd bay/odd bay anyway with the side-panel installed. I only care about ones that are visible or obstructing airflow


----------



## Tator Tot

9.5/10

Black SATA cables man.... black SATA cables....


----------



## staryoshi

I like the contrast. You can't even see the red ones


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I like the contrast. You can even see the red ones >










You should get online (steam or facebook) so I can chat a few things with you.

Also, is that an intake or exhuast on the door?
Fan Filter?


----------



## GrimmSh0t

9/10 for the person above me, (black SATA cables would really help)

Core i7 920 @4.0 with H50 (Push/Pull)
eVGA X58 SLI X3
6GB Triple Channel Corsair DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24-1T
ASUS HD5870 1GB X2 CF w/eVGA GTX280 SC (Physics)
HP LP2465 24" Widescreen LCD
2x1.0TB WD Black Raid 0 (Games)
1x640GB WD Black (OS)
ToughPower 750W
Thermaltake Armor Case


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You should get online (steam or facebook) so I can chat a few things with you.

Also, is that an intake or exhuast on the door?
Fan Filter?


Intake Typhoon AP14. It's a temporary solution, I need a translucent fan with a white or blue LED. Maybe a xiggy. The fan from my Dark Knight has too high of an RPM to be effectively managed. Even at low speeds it makes a very grrr noise









The next steps are to replace that fan, get my cathodes in there, hide the PSU cables, and cover up a bit more on the top of the case. I like the contrast from the yellow SATA cables though. The 5850 hides the red ones from the case front panel. I can see why you're always ranting about sata ports now, I'm using all 6 and am hungry for at least one more -_-

Just ordered a Blue CM R4 for the window. Also going to put the stock 140mm blue fan in the ODD bay.


----------



## kcuestag

Hello,

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition C3 @ 4Ghz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H50 Hydro-cooling Kit
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws 1600Mhz CL7
HDD: SSD Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80gb + WD Caviar Black 750gb
GPU: Sapphire HD5970 OC 2gb GDDR5
PSU: Corsair TX650 W
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932
Monitor: Acer H233H 1920x1080p 2ms
Accessories: Logitech G35 7.1 Headset / Logitech G15 / Logietch G500



I must say I've always been a laptop "fanboy" because I could never afford a proper PC.

The Pc in the picture is the first desktop PC I ever have and It is the first time I build a pc my own without any help or anything, so I am not a professional to hide cables, but I think I did a good job, rate it!


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hello,

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition C3 @ 4Ghz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H50 Hydro-cooling Kit
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws 1600Mhz CL7
HDD: SSD Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80gb + WD Caviar Black 750gb
GPU: Sapphire HD5970 OC 2gb GDDR5
PSU: Corsair TX650 W
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932
Monitor: Acer H233H 1920x1080p 2ms
Accessories: Logitech G35 7.1 Headset / Logitech G15 / Logietch G500



I must say I've always been a laptop "fanboy" because I could never afford a proper PC.

The Pc in the picture is the first desktop PC I ever have and It is the first time I build a pc my own without any help or anything, so I am not a professional to hide cables, but I think I did a good job, rate it!










nice
8/10
paint it black


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*


A bit of an update from my last post, almost a year ago. I changed from a P5K mobo and E8400 to an Asus Rampage Formula with a Q9550. Swapped the position of my Xigmatek DK, added UV sata cables, and soon I will be getting a 10" 24 psu extension with custom sleeving so I can utilize my cable management hole located in the mobo tray.











8/10

Would be a 10 if you get extensions to better hide cables.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


nice
8/10
paint it black


I am thinking of painting it black this summer


----------



## Xraven771

Mine







not great but its a start


----------



## Xraven771

lush but u need to spray the inside of ya case







im going to do mine soon but not sure what colour


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 


lush but u need to spray the inside of ya case







im going to do mine soon but not sure what colour









Yeah I want to paint it but Im not good at art or anything so I am scared that I might paint something else







And maybe the paint will go off with the heat or something ?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yeah I want to paint it but Im not good at art or anything so I am scared that I might paint something else







And maybe the paint will go off with the heat or something ?

just strip ur case down and u will only paint it llol

and if ur afraid of the heat takin the paint off get high heat paint


----------



## rheicel

Here is mine! Thanks


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
just strip ur case down and u will only paint it llol

and if ur afraid of the heat takin the paint off get high heat paint









Yeah, I might consider painting it sometime soon, I saw people with the HAF 932 modded into black on the inside and it looks way better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rheicel* 
Here is mine! Thanks









9/10.

Great organization, I rarely see any cable


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
just strip ur case down and u will only paint it llol

and if ur afraid of the heat takin the paint off get high heat paint









just normal spray paint will work just fine, there isn't any high temperature areas hot enough to need high heat paint.


----------



## B!0HaZard

It ain't the best, but I think it's decent. Sucks that the 24-pin isn't at the edge of the board. And don't mind the tiger or the creepy man behind the curtain...


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
just normal spray paint will work just fine, there isn't any high temperature areas hot enough to need high heat paint.

yesi kno
i said do that if ur scared of heat

but also i like the flatness of high heat paint


----------



## p0Pe

no hardware, and no psu, but you can still rate my cables









from my pc-beto casemod


----------



## Xraven771

...


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*











...


10/10 cuz its so sexy

wat do u need so many hdds for?


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
10/10 cuz its so sexy

wat do u need so many hdds for?

For storing all that _certain video stuff_?
xD


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


For storing all that _certain video stuff_?
xD


Meh, it's only 2TB of space. 4x500GB drives. It is possible to fill up that amount of space with stuff *other* than pr0n you know. I did it easily


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


For storing all that _certain video stuff_?
xD


lol that would be allot os pronz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Meh, it's only 2TB of space. 4x500GB drives. It is possible to fill up that amount of space with stuff *other* than pr0n you know. I did it easily










i still cant figure out wat u need that much for lol


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol that would be allot os pronz

i still cant figure out wat u need that much for lol


Pron,pron,pron,pron...games...pron,pron,pron,pics. .pronpronpron...nerd pron of OC'd rigs.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


Pron,pron,pron,pron...games...pron,pron,pron,pics. .pronpronpron...nerd pron of OC'd rigs.


lolololol
i dont think u could even watch that much pron

but wat do ppl use so much space for
the max iv used waz 20 gigs


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lolololol
i dont think u could even watch that much pron

but wat do ppl use so much space for
the max iv used waz 20 gigs


HD bro


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol that would be allot os pronz

i still cant figure out wat u need that much for lol


HD movies, TV shows and music, games, application installs as well as all of my images (I'm a designer). My music collection alone is around 80gb. I have around 600GB of movies, 400gb of TV shows, and the rest is games, apps and images. I have only about 200gb spare so need to get a 3rd drive pretty soon.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


HD movies, TV shows and music, games, application installs as well as all of my images (I'm a designer). My music collection alone is around 80gb. I have around 600GB of movies, 400gb of TV shows, and the rest is games, apps and images. I have only about 200gb spare so need to get a 3rd drive pretty soon.


daum
movies just stream em lol
music daum thats way 2 much lol
i think most songs iv ever had is 200 lol
tv shows are for tv
just go buy 2 2tb drives and call it good


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


daum
movies just stream em lol
music daum thats way 2 much lol
i think most songs iv ever had is 200 lol
tv shows are for tv
just go buy 2 2tb drives and call it good


What sucks is that 2TB drives usually spin slower than a 500 or 600GB HDD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


HD movies, TV shows and music, games, application installs as well as all of my images (I'm a designer). My music collection alone is around 80gb. I have around 600GB of movies, 400gb of TV shows, and the rest is games, apps and images. I have only about 200gb spare so need to get a 3rd drive pretty soon.


Wow thats a huge movie and music collection. :


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


What sucks is that 2TB drives usually spin slower than a 500 or 600GB HDD.

Wow thats a huge movie and music collection. :










lol ya i seen that
but u can get em in 7200 rpm


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


What sucks is that 2TB drives usually spin slower than a 500 or 600GB HDD.

Wow thats a huge movie and music collection. :










I got 2 1TB drives that spin at 7200rpm and they are fast and beautifully quiet. Some of the fastest HDD's around actually. And yes, my music collection is pretty large. However if you think my movie collection is large, you should see my boyfriend's collection. I believe he has around 4 or 5TB of data now and still counting. Most of that is HD movies.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol ya i seen that
but u can get em in 7200 rpm


Im sure you can somewhere but the ones i saw spin slower than standard desktop HDD because of all the disks inside.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I got 2 1TB drives that spin at 7200rpm and they are fast and beautifully quiet. Some of the fastest HDD's around actually. And yes, my music collection is pretty large. However if you think my movie collection is large, you should see my boyfriend's collection. I believe he has around 4 or 5TB of data now and still counting. Most of that is HD movies.











wow
waaaaaaaay 2 much


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 








wow
waaaaaaaay 2 much

Oh yeah..heck i'd just build a home server for all that stuff....doesn't it take a long time to boot with so many HDD's that have to check through POST and stuff?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


Oh yeah..heck i'd just build a home server for all that stuff....doesn't it take a long time to boot with so many HDD's that have to check through POST and stuff?


Nah, HDD checks are quick since the only thing the BIOS has to do is check S.M.A.R.T.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


Oh yeah..heck i'd just build a home server for all that stuff....doesn't it take a long time to boot with so many HDD's that have to check through POST and stuff?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Nah, HDD checks are quick since the only thing the BIOS has to do is check S.M.A.R.T.


Ty nolonger







Besides, he has an SSD as his OS drive, his E8400 clocked to around 4.0ghz for everyday use (4.5 when he needs extra) and some of the fastest HDD's on the market







Helps quite a bit speed-wise.

However, lets stop de-railing this thread and get back on topic. Who wants their cables rated?


----------



## Adamn

I got the idea for this from this website. So I thought I should share.

Enjoy!


----------



## Adamn

Ok got them working


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


u = facepalmX2

hes a bad flamer


LOL i ain't flaming i just didn't really like his laziness to take the side panel off and take pics of his hardware. Even a monkey can do it


----------



## Konkistadori

http://konkistadori.jalbum.net/Building-CM-840-ACTS

lazy to upload hi-res pic again to somewhere else..







..


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


LOL i ain't flaming i just didn't really like his laziness to take the side panel off and take pics of his hardware. Even a monkey can do it










no some 1 said u were flaming
and if that waz flaming i ment it waz fail flaming


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adamn*


I got the idea for this from this website. So I thought I should share.

Enjoy!












Thats awesome.
I thought @ first you have a GTX480 until i read your sig specs.


----------



## pcnuttie

I really like how that is set up. Since heat rises will just go out quicker. I wonder what airflow is like with this case.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


However, lets stop de-railing this thread and get back on topic. Who wants their cables rated?










Me! ME! LOOK AT ME!!!!
































But yeah, I still want my cables rated:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post9248747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0Pe*


no hardware, and no psu, but you can still rate my cables









from my pc-beto casemod








-Snip-


You're from Itrends, right? Or HWT? Or was it Tweak.dk? Don't remember...


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


But yeah, I still want my cables rated:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post9248747


I'd say 7.5/10

Unfortunate placement of the 24 pin there lol, I wonder if there was a reason they put it there or if its just bad design choices lol.

To improve id try hide the heatsink fan wire somewhere, and tidy up the rear exhaust fan wire. Also tuck in or shorten the hard drive power cables. Could also cable tie the sata cables into a neat bunch as they come off the motherboard, if you want to be picky


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat* 
This is funny... huge cables in a micro box are trouble to deal with.










Alot of those wires can be stuffed into a 5.25" bay or two, may not look pretty, but better than what it does now.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol that would be allot os pronz

i still cant figure out wat u need that much for lol


I've got 640GB in my laptop and another 2TB in an external...the drives are cheap so why not?


----------



## headcracker




----------



## RttlnSnK

Wow, my posts had been missed 2 times in a row. Ok this is my humble Centurion 590 and it has 6 fans. I could get some advice about my cables.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Meh, it's only 2TB of space. 4x500GB drives. It is possible to fill up that amount of space with stuff *other* than pr0n you know. I did it easily










just b/c your dirty video's have guys in them instead of girls doesn't mean its not p0rn


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK*


Wow, my posts had been missed 2 times in a row. Ok this is my humble Centurion 590 and it has 6 fans. I could get some advice about my cables. *snip*


7.5/10

That mess of cables at the bottom by the PSU kinda ruins it for me, otherwise not bad.


----------



## ira-f

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK*


Wow, my posts had been missed 2 times in a row. Ok this is my humble Centurion 590 and it has 6 fans. I could get some advice about my cables.










6-10 because yes its all nice and tucked away BUT nothing is modded. Paint the inside black and sleeve those cables and hide that chunk of cables at the bottom and it would look better.


----------



## RttlnSnK

Thanks for the suggestion. The PSU is facing up so the place where the bunch of wires come out is on the edge of the case and not beside the hole. I may flip back the PSU later. Being modded is a criteria in the rating? I think the score would be higher if it isnt modded to have better cable managment.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK* 
Thanks for the suggestion. The PSU is facing up so the place where the bunch of wires come out is on the edge of the case and not beside the hole. I may flip back the PSU later. Being modded is a criteria in the rating? I think the score would be higher if it isnt modded to have better cable managment.

Modding isn't part of the criteria..it's all about how well you hide your cables and usually modding helps with that.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


I'd say 7.5/10

Unfortunate placement of the 24 pin there lol, I wonder if there was a reason they put it there or if its just bad design choices lol.

To improve id try hide the heatsink fan wire somewhere, and tidy up the rear exhaust fan wire. Also tuck in or shorten the hard drive power cables. Could also cable tie the sata cables into a neat bunch as they come off the motherboard, if you want to be picky










Thanks, quite a good score, I think









Yeah, the 24 pin sucks. One of the Asus designers is an idiot... I found 3 boards on their site that were made with the 24 pin in the middle. Then they probably fired him...

And I was wondering how to hide the HDD cables better without scissors, 'cause I don't think they're flexible enough...


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Just for ****s and giggles, here's my cables.


















Yes, I know it's ****, but I run open side panel all the time, and I dust my comp every 2-3 months, so there's no problem with cooling.


wow great cable management


----------



## pcnuttie

WOW horrible, my eyes cringed when i saw that. I bet you get HEAT issues bigtime. You really need to fix that up.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Just for ****s and giggles, here's my cables.


















Yes, I know it's ****, but I run open side panel all the time, and I dust my comp every 2-3 months, so there's no problem with cooling.


-9.9/10


----------



## Witchdoctor

Here is an older build


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Here is an older build


8/10, Doesn't look like you have a lot to work with or places to hide stuff in so I'll give it that









I posted here a while ago, I've done a MAJOR bit of updates to the computer -- Heres some pics


----------



## Fabricate

^^9/10. I dont really see cables anywhere.


----------



## ThirdLap

Here's my HAF 932 before and after I sleeved the cables and painted the interior of the case:

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK* 
Thanks for the suggestion. The PSU is facing up so the place where the bunch of wires come out is on the edge of the case and not beside the hole. I may flip back the PSU later. Being modded is a criteria in the rating? I think the score would be higher if it isnt modded to have better cable managment.

I think hes just saying that anyone can just toss parts together and hide some wires but it would be better if you put more work into it.

Looks good to me though 8-10!


----------



## Compile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 
wow great cable management









That my friend is an understatement. Holy CRAPOLA do0d !






















Flame?!?!?! seriouslly. If this guy had hte absent mindedness to even bothering to uppload that hot mess to Photobucket and THEN link to in in a thread looking for cable management?

I'd hate to see what he calls a mess is all i gotta say









w0w..........









BTW thats in responce to whatever thats supposed to be mid way down this page o.0 Here


----------



## Artemis

Redid my computer last month, here some pics!:


----------



## RttlnSnK

@Artemis, quite decent. A solid 7/10 from me.
@b!0HazaRd, That is the unfortunate disadvantage of your case (which i also use), the HDD bays are positioned so that the wires would be in view. If the HDD were sideways mounted like an HAF922, then the wires would be behind the case and therefore cleaner. You can try to tuck the SATA cables. That is why my HDD is at the top with DVD writer, the wires are easier to reach and looks better. FYI this is the picture of the back of my case. (not latest though)


----------



## ThirdLap

Looks like the best way to get people's attention is to post a hot mess. Here's mine again, if anyone cares to rate a rig that's had some actual work put into it.


----------



## Compile

First above me 10+
Next two above me 7-8+

Here is mine.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compile*


First above me 10+
Next two above me 7-8+

Here is mine.











7
y do u have that many wires pluged into ur psu lol


----------



## Compile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


7
y do u have that many wires pluged into ur psu lol


Because I like the lights? How do you figure a 7? Because of that ? And I'm actually useing all of them one to pwr additional fans lol. Even still though a 7 rating is bunk. Especially for someone who don't have pics here their self to be rated.

In any event take a close look at the other side lol. 7 is a crap rating


















And heres meh "Man Cave", not revelant perhaps but it's a good pic lol.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compile*


Because I like the lights? How do you figure a 7? Because of that ? And I'm actually useing all of them one to pwr additional fans lol. Even still though a 7 rating is bunk. Especially for someone who don't have pics here their self to be rated.

In any event take a close look at the other side lol. 7 is a crap rating










mine is paged back like way back lol

and not cuz of that just cuz of how the wires are

and heres mine


----------



## RideZiLightning

I'd give you a definite 9 bro

Scrap that ide, sleeve them wires and you're close to a 10 no problemo


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


I'd give you a definite 9 bro

Scrap that ide, sleeve them wires and you're close to a 10 no problemo



lol ty

i wanna sleev my few cables u can see but i dont feel like buying the tools :/

but now im working on the back cable management so its not all just hanging back there


----------



## Compile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


mine is paged back like way back lol

and not cuz of that just cuz of how the wires are

and heres mine


















7 is still crap lol. Not even realistic.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compile*


7 is still crap lol. Not even realistic.










i grade harshly.....


----------



## Compile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


i grade harshly.....


Thing is though your aint all that great either lol. So what do you rate yer own?


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compile*


7 is still crap lol. Not even realistic.










Eh, it's just one person's rating, not the collective opinion of all of us. I'll give you an 8.

Constructive criticism: sleeve the wires, maybe change that IDE cable to a round one, and hide the wires behind the tray better.

For the sake of comparison, I have 9 fans in my rig (not including PSU or GPU fans), a fan controller, two CCFLs, three hdds, and a non-modular PSU... but you would never know it by looking at my wiring. That's the look that pulls the 9s and 10s.


----------



## Compile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Eh, it's just one person's rating, not the collective opinion of all of us. I'll give you an 8.

Constructive criticism: sleeve the wires, maybe change that IDE cable to a round one, and hide the wires behind the tray better.

For the sake of comparison, I have 9 fans in my rig (not including PSU or GPU fans), a fan controller, two CCFLs, three hdds, and a non-modular PSU... but you would never know it by looking at my wiring. That's the look that pulls the 9s and 10s.

Yeah I agree with you 100% on that for sure. But even that guy's MB connectors were bare. I "know" I need sleeve meh stuff. Thats the only reason it don't look better than it does now. I'm not going retarted to hide things any better than they are now when it's all going to be redone any way yanno? Don't make sence. My point is though I know it's at least an eight taking into consideration the above. Thats all lol.

And thanks for the advice







. I'll be sure to take it all into consideration when sleeving everything thats in there.


----------



## Compile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


None taken







I lolled pretty hard.

Compile, I'll rate your cables if you like.
Management: 9. Only reason I don't give you a ten is because of the slight mass of cables at the bottom underneath the hdd racks. Depending on how many there are, they could possibly be routed along the edges of the case.
Aesthetics: 7. I know this is not your doing, but the heatshrinking on the ends of some of those cables is appalling. If you plan on sleeving it all yourself, I can guarantee a 10 if you use sensible amount of heatshrink as opposed to the excessive amount the psu company used









ben_h, I can't really rate yours because of the shine on the side panel. At best I can see about 5 cables. I would say from the looks of things that your management is good and aesthetics are average enough. I'm more than willing to give a rating on yours if you are able to upload an image minus the side panel. (btw I have glasses so your theory doesn't work lol)


A totally reasonable rating and I agree with you about the PSU shrink wrapping. Pretty much why a 7 was pretty lame imo. And even you say you cant see inside it. I wasen't trying to be a hardass. And again I appologise for the amount of wasted space as a result of it.

I was actually laughing about it my self the whole time. But someone had to be the adult and move on lol. All that





















got old pretty quick.

When I resleeve/shrink all my cables I'll post some more pics. See if I can pull the ten hehe









Anyways, thanks again for your imput. Appreciated


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


mine is paged back like way back lol

and not cuz of that just cuz of how the wires are

and heres mine


















WTH kind of backyard case is this?

no video card?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


WTH kind of backyard case is this?

no video card?


home made
that took about 3-4 days(including painting)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


WTH kind of backyard case is this?

no video card?


That's a little harsh isn't it?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


That's a little harsh isn't it?










naw its not
i kno its not as good looking as it can be
but the moding on it never stops


----------



## Compile

Not saying a word Spider


----------



## lilmanmgf




----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilmanmgf*




















7/10. Make a couple cuts in your motherboard tray for the GPU power, sleeve the unsleeved fan wires and front panel connectors.

Love the build, by the way! That has got to be one of my favorite all-time cases.


----------



## sexybastard

lilmanmgf - pretty good that bundle of wires on the bottom isn't nice. 7/10

heres mine... modded a cpu cut out to make switching HSFs easy.


----------



## RideZiLightning

9.9 lol

I can see them hangin wires at the top and bottom


----------



## Tennobanzai

Here's mine that i've been trying to work on lately. I know i can probably reverse mount my hdds to hide the cables, but what does people do for the PCI power connectors?


----------



## ben h

i kno a coupple of u have been waiting all day for this








but its not complete yet
i need to sleev the white cables


















and srry for not the best quality pics waznt holding camera steady enough


----------



## KusH

9.9/10

Dust that case out and you should be good to go, even though that case looks insanely silly. But Great Job


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
9.9/10

Dust that case out and you should be good to go, even though that case looks insanely silly. But Great Job









ty
ya when i shut it off tonight ill dust it
my room = dust magnet


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


i kno a coupple of u have been waiting all day for this








but its not complete yet
i need to sleev the white cables


















and srry for not the best quality pics waznt holding camera steady enough


My my. Computing in a cave. What did you build that case with? Will you be parking your car in there too?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


My my. Computing in a cave. What did you build that case with? Will you be parking your car in there too?


diamond plating









also its not that big o.0
its 22"X20"


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


diamond plating









also its not that big o.0
its 22"X20"


It's brilliant - the lack of crap inside makes it seem spacious. Again: what did you make it from?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
It's brilliant - the lack of crap inside makes it seem spacious. Again: what did you make it from?

aluminum diamond plating and a sheet of aluminum
look in my sig i got my build link in there

and ya with out all the stuff makes it look realy big


----------



## Deegan

i never got a rating lol only flamed. what can i improve without cutting any holes?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deegan* 
i never got a rating lol only flamed. what can i improve without cutting any holes?
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0502101526.jpg

nothing
just take it all apart
cut 3 holes
paint black
mount ssd on inside of hdd bays so 120mm fan blows over it and keeps it colder


----------



## ehume

@ben_h: fine build thread. I'm subbed!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deegan* 
what can i improve without cutting any holes?]


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
cut 3 holes


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deegan* 
what can i improve without cutting any holes?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
cut 3 holes


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu* 









LMAO


----------



## RainMan420

1st place in "worst cable management"

























ROFL...









and the dude had the nuts to ask why his system was unstable and HOT!!


----------



## olli3

Lol why would you even use water cooling with a mess like that haha.


----------



## Josh154

Rate mine please! The case is a raidmax tornado. I did a few mods to it. The cable management isn't the best but its not the worst either. The red and black cable coming around the HDD cage is my side panel fan i didn't feel like disconnecting it for the pic









Heres a pic of mine,









And what it looked like before,
http://madtech.pl/pliki/raidmax/tornado_red/3.jpg

I am not done modding mine, i need to do some more with it yet.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RainMan420* 
1st place in "worst cable management"

























ROFL...









and the dude had the nuts to ask why his system was unstable and HOT!!

My cable management is also terrible,i gotta take the lid off it and get a pic in.
If it wernt for the water cooling in that rig,it wouldve blown up lol.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
WTH kind of backyard case is this?

no video card?

He does have a gfx card,look closer lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Compile* 
7 is still crap lol. Not even realistic.









A 7? Wow you're harsh. What do you mean by not realistic?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
mine is paged back like way back lol

and not cuz of that just cuz of how the wires are

and heres mine

















I'd say not bad for homemade,maybe a 8 outta 10,needs a SATA cable,and could have a better case lid,but clear is unique.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX* 
He does have a gfx card,look closer lol.

A 7? Wow you're harsh. What do you mean by not realistic?

I'd say not bad for homemade,maybe a 8 outta 10,needs a SATA cable,and could have a better case lid,but clear is unique.

the sata cable is der








its the black thing hooked into the yellow sata port
ya i didnt kno wat to do for a lid so i just made it all clear


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh154* 
Rate mine please!

6.5/10

Spend a little time reorganizing and tucking the wires better and you will be a solid 7. Sleeve some of the wires and you will be at least an 8. Sleeve all the wires and you got yourself a 9.

Make the wiring seem non-existent and a 10 is yours.









[EDIT: While others have rated it a 10, I consider my rig to be about an 8.5 or 9. Something like this would be a perfect 10. ]


----------



## Josh154

Thanks third! Yeah i know i need to sleeve my cables but first im going to get a new PSU no since in sleeving this POS raidmax haha. I need to drill out all the rivets and paint it the correct way. Planning on doing this after the rain is gone and warms up again!


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh154* 
Thanks third! Yeah i know i need to sleeve my cables but first im going to get a new PSU no since in sleeving this POS raidmax haha. I need to drill out all the rivets and paint it the correct way. Planning on doing this after the rain is gone and warms up again!

Awesome, be sure to post the finished product!


----------



## Satan's child

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deegan*


what can i improve without cutting any holes?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


cut 3 holes



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*












I LOL'D SO HARD.









Anyways, I know it's a crappy picture (2mp camera phone FTL), but it's all I got. If I can find my digicam, I'll post a better pic


----------



## Winters

I think I did my best, Zalman GS1000 Plus, not really an easy case when you've got a lot of hardware, and every wire has to go through the holes in the middle.


----------



## mav2000

So with all the updates heres some recent pics....

Basically got the frame powder coated along with the rear side panel...didnt come out too well, but it will do for now. It has a few blemishes here and there, but mainly on the rear side panel. some updated hardware as well and my new rams and PSU.










You just cannot imagine how easy it is to work with flat ribbon cables compared to the fat ones. This PSU is just awesome, quiet and takes a good amount of load.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
So with all the updates heres some recent pics....

Basically got the frame powder coated along with the rear side panel...didnt come out too well, but it will do for now. It has a few blemishes here and there, but mainly on the rear side panel. some updated hardware as well and my new rams and PSU.










You just cannot imagine how easy it is to work with flat ribbon cables compared to the fat ones. This PSU is just awesome, quiet and takes a good amount of load.

9/10
nice
i got same psu








come sleev it for me
lul


----------



## ehume

@mav2000 - Excellent work. I especially like that fan tucked up in the 5.25 bat. 92mm? Or 80?


----------



## greg8west

This is my cable management after picking up my new Antec TPQ-1000watt PSU
What do you think?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


So with all the updates heres some recent pics....

Basically got the frame powder coated along with the rear side panel...didnt come out too well, but it will do for now. It has a few blemishes here and there, but mainly on the rear side panel. some updated hardware as well and my new rams and PSU.










You just cannot imagine how easy it is to work with flat ribbon cables compared to the fat ones. This PSU is just awesome, quiet and takes a good amount of load.


9/10 There's just that one wire from the fan in the optical drive bay that wasn't sleeved. If you sleeve that, I don't think you can make it any better, so I would give it a 10/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greg8west*


This is my cable management after picking up my new Antec TPQ-1000watt PSU
What do you think?





7/10 Try to hide the cables that are going into the bottom hole better. They're visible in the picture. I would try moving them up. Same thing with the cables next to the video card. Lastly, there's a red cable in your optical drive bay that could probably be hidden if you tried to fit it through one of the holes in the drive bay.

Please rate my cable management. Thanks.

Before:









After:


----------



## tdesbien31

Added my 2nd 470 for SLI, did my best
Sorry for crappy quality, Iphone pic ftw!


----------



## DillonHightower

enjoy to all

NVIDIA










ATI


----------



## foothead

^ 9/10. Get those cables to 90 degree angles if possible, and cut back on the tubing a bit.

Here is my HTPC: Very hard to do anything with a tiny case an 700w gamexstream. Way too many cables.



















There are so many cables behind the mobo tray that it would explode off if I took the screws out. So yeah, best I could possibly do. It bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## grassh0ppa

pic is a bit blurry but from what i can see your cable management looks fantastic.

As for me I finally got a camera and an "air duster". I took the opportunity to totally dismantle my PC and do some cable management. I'm not a miracle worker like some of the people here, but I've done the best I could do with a non-modular power supply. I'm just glad I got the 8 pin power connector under the mobo so it doesn't stretch over my whole motherboard.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## ben h

o id give that a perfect 10


----------



## yianni




----------



## Dilyn

12/10

The cables that are visible might be in plain sight, but honestly, if my cables looked like that, I'd let ALL of them hang out. 
Excellent setup mate.


----------



## yianni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











12/10

The cables that are visible might be in plain sight, but honestly, if my cables looked like that, I'd let ALL of them hang out. 
Excellent setup mate.


thank you

which cables do you mean by visible?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yianni*


thank you

which cables do you mean by visible?


The motherboard connector and the 5870s cables.


----------



## yianni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The motherboard connector and the 5870s cables.


oh yea kinda hard to thse those hehe


----------



## cs_maan

Here's mine updated after I finally took it underwater







. Its not cheating if I don't have a CD drive is it, I figure I don't need one anymore since I have my laptop for CD stuff...except I'll need it when I need to reformat xD so I left the cable in the back of the case still zip tied but out of sight.

As I usually do, here's a visible shot:









And a sexy dark UV shot (my digi cam cannot take a night shot if its life depended on it):









This one is a little better maybe:









I'm going to retry the dark shot with my HD Camcorder maybe it'll turn out better. I need a DSLR







.


----------



## geazy

wow dude that is really nice!


----------



## reaper~

A second build in progress.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
A second build in progress.


















I call trickery! The photography angle might be hiding some cables







For that you only get a 9.5/10 you sneaky beaver


----------



## godofdeath

yea seriously people should just take a picture in front of it now from a angle to hide more stuff


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I call trickery! The photography angle might be hiding some cables







For that you only get a 9.5/10 you sneaky beaver










lol Hold on. let me get my camera out again... but then again, I'm content with that 9.5 you gave me.







Thanks!

Edit: Here you go..


----------



## Dilyn

Why would you hide that sexy masterpiece of cable sleeving


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Why would you hide that sexy masterpiece of cable sleeving









Oh, it's a work in progress so it's not done yet.







Btw, those are extensions you're seeing and also I like to keep it tidy inside the case.


----------



## grassh0ppa

no one rated my cables a couple pages back...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*












6/10 From what i see the nest on front of the psu and the sata cables behind the hdd cage need to be addressed. I have the same case and a similar psu and i was able to hide everything behind the mobo tray. The scout has pretty good cable management actually. Although i have to use all my body weight to get the side panel on hehe. 









Ya it looks hideous, but noone ever sees that side anyway, they see this side.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


As for me I finally got a camera and an "air duster". I took the opportunity to totally dismantle my PC and do some cable management. I'm not a miracle worker like some of the people here, but I've done the best I could do with a non-modular power supply. I'm just glad I got the 8 pin power connector under the mobo so it doesn't stretch over my whole motherboard.











7/10 from me for the effort. Get rid of that snake nest in front of PSU and you'll get a higher score.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


6/10 From what i see the nest on front of the psu and the sata cables behind the hdd cage need to be addressed. I have the same case and a similar psu and i was able to hide everything behind the mobo tray. The scout has pretty good cable management actually. Although i have to use all my body weight to get the side panel on hehe.

Ya it looks hideous, but noone ever sees that side anyway, they see this side.


Where did you get that 24 pin extender?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


6/10 From what i see the nest on front of the psu and the sata cables behind the hdd cage need to be addressed. I have the same case and a similar psu and i was able to hide everything behind the mobo tray. The scout has pretty good cable management actually. Although i have to use all my body weight to get the side panel on hehe. 









Ya it looks hideous, but noone ever sees that side anyway, they see this side.











lookz nice
9/10
dam grfx cards gotta kill air flow lol


----------



## for teh lulz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
lol Hold on. let me get my camera out again... but then again, I'm content with that 9.5 you gave me.







Thanks!

Edit: Here you go..










of course its neat, u have no cpu in there...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *for teh lulz* 
of course its neat, u have no cpu in there...

Yah, waiting for the fund for i7 980x.


----------



## for teh lulz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Yah, waiting for the fund for i7 980x.









haha well very nice job for the lack of a cpu, 10/10


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *for teh lulz* 
haha well very nice job for the lack of a cpu, 10/10

Heh, thanks.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
l
dam grfx cards gotta kill air flow lol

Its actually not bad now that i moved the cards away from each other but the side panel fan is mandatory. Im maxing out both cards at 70c while folding and around 60-65 while gaming but they stay within 2c of each other.

@reaper~ ya i wish i could afford a 980x, nice rig so far!

@Dilyn oh thats from NZXT, they just came out with super reasonably priced extensions a few months ago, the 24 pin was like 19.99 and the 6+2 pins were 9.99 each, same with the 8pin atx.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Its actually not bad now that i moved the cards away from each other but the side panel fan is mandatory. Im maxing out both cards at 70c while folding and around 60-65 while gaming but they stay within 2c of each other.

@reaper~ ya i wish i could afford a 980x, nice rig so far!

@Dilyn oh thats from NZXT, they just came out with super reasonably priced extensions a few months ago, the 24 pin was like 19.99 and the 6+2 pins were 9.99 each, same with the 8pin atx.

ahh thats good lol

and newegg has 24 pin for 11$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812170007


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Its actually not bad now that i moved the cards away from each other but the side panel fan is mandatory. Im maxing out both cards at 70c while folding and around 60-65 while gaming but they stay within 2c of each other.

@reaper~ ya i wish i could afford a 980x, nice rig so far!

@Dilyn oh thats from NZXT, they just came out with super reasonably priced extensions a few months ago, the 24 pin was like 19.99 and the 6+2 pins were 9.99 each, same with the 8pin atx.

Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ahh thats good lol

and newegg has 24 pin for 11$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812170007

And NZXT has a 24 pin and 8 pin for $17.94 shipped


----------



## imh073p

Oh thats cheaper than when i bought them but hecks ya its a screamin deal.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


@reaper~ ya i wish i could afford a 980x, nice rig so far!


Thanks man. I gotta cut down on my computer spending.. Wifey is getting pisssed. lol


----------



## xxlawman87xx

rate


----------



## mrfajita

Sorry for the not the best pic, the bottom cathode makes it all overexposed.


----------



## pcnuttie

I like your motherboard, those are hard to find.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

mrfajita: 9/10


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

10/10


----------



## Dilyn

FaLLeNAn9el:
10/10
Perfect looking. I wouldn't change it at all.
The cables are out of the way of airflow, and they look beautiful.

Bitemarks and bloodstains:
10/10
Just sleeve the last bit of that 24 pin and it'll look awesome. Can't see any other cables I don't think.
Maybe the red lights are just hiding them









Mine with different levels of light:


















My new modular power supply is really helpful now


----------



## pacho

Recently upgraded major components, except video card.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

just got the case, but im far from over


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I like your motherboard, those are hard to find.

I love it, scored it off an OCN member for $80


----------



## Velathawen

This is not so much a "rate my cables" but a cry for help.










I've tried playing around with it, and here are some issues I've run into:

1. The 24 pin power connector is something I can't seem to route properly from the back. It always bulges out which results in my being unable to close the side panel properly.

2. Is there a better way to bind my SATA cables? At the moment they're just kinda hanging freely and it looks messy.

3. I also want to move the wiring for the fan controller for my Tuniq Tower somewhere, but every place I've tried so far hasn't looked so good.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velathawen* 
1. The 24 pin power connector is something I can't seem to route properly from the back. It always bulges out which results in my being unable to close the side panel properly.

If you want to tuck the 24 pin cable behind the motherboard try, you'll need to remove the sleeving. That'll free up the cables so that they can be spread out. My suggestion would be to remove a small section of sleeving that will be sitting behind the tray while leaving the section closest to the connector intact.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velathawen* 
2. There are some front panel cables you can see in the middle section are very messy, but I can't seem to route them properly. Does anyone have some tips for this?

Get some sleeving and sleeve them all together. For things like SATA cables and fan cables, you can extend them or buy extensions and route them through behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Billy O

My first attempt. I need to get a modular PSU, but otherwise not too bad?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
My first attempt. I need to get a modular PSU, but otherwise not too bad?

I'd say 7/10. Bundle up those GPU power cables a bit, otherwise it's good for what you're working with.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
My first attempt. I need to get a modular PSU, but otherwise not too bad?

6/10
good try
snug up ur cables a lil bit


----------



## Ben the OCer

I finally finished sleeving my sig rig.

Before









After


----------



## ben h

8/10
just needs a few other cables sleeved


----------



## kcuestag

How do you sleeve the cables from PSU? Do I need to open up the PSU or something? I would love to sleeve mine.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


How do you sleeve the cables from PSU? Do I need to open up the PSU or something? I would love to sleeve mine.


yes gotta take the shell off of it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


yes gotta take the shell off of it


Will I then disable my Corsair TX650's warranty? Or will it be fine?

The PC changes a lot with cables sleeved, and they look much better


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy O*


My first attempt. I need to get a modular PSU, but otherwise not too bad?


I'd say 6.5/10. Even without sleeving or modular cables I think you should be able to clean that up a bit more. Keep in mind that a lot of the 9s and 10s on here do not have modular PSUs.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


How do you sleeve the cables from PSU? Do I need to open up the PSU or something? I would love to sleeve mine.


I did mine without opening the PSU. I did take out the round plastic piece though, and didn't put it back as it didn't fit after all the sleeving.







It works pretty well, you just have to have some extra slack to shove into the PSU. Just don't give too much were it scrunches.


----------



## RttlnSnK

Sorry for the bad quality. The picture is taken with my old K810i. I just slightly tidied up the slight clutter at the psu bay and readjust the top fan wire.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## RttlnSnK

9.5/10. Nice rig you have there DorkSterr. I love your board and your case.


----------



## pcnuttie

How did you mount that H50 on the top?


----------



## ntuason

I just mounted it on top using 4 fan screws, as if you were to mount it in the rear.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

That's cheating! That case makes it way too easy! I love it. 9.5/10. Sleeve those cables, homie.


----------



## pcnuttie

I don't get it how are you able to mount screws on the top? there are holes to screw in on the top or did you screw the rad sides? Confused!


----------



## Sast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


I don't get it how are you able to mount screws on the top? there are holes to screw in on the top or did you screw the rad sides? Confused!


You have seen the top of the 800D right?

it has fan holes just like the back of a normal case does.


----------



## pcnuttie

Oh lucky you


----------



## ntuason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


That's cheating! That case makes it way too easy! I love it. 9.5/10. Sleeve those cables, homie.











^8.5/10

I know this case does make it too easy. I wasn't even trying to do any cable management when I was first testing my hardware in the case but when I looked inside after I was done everything looks so good.


----------



## iTravis

9/10 for FaLLeNAn9eL. Love the black/blue theme since those 2 are my fav.








I give it a shot with my 2 rigs.


Will get rid of that USB cable and replace with an PCI to USB add on for better look.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
^8.5/10

I know this case does make it too easy. I wasn't even trying to do any cable management when I was first testing my hardware in the case but when I looked inside after I was done everything looks so good.

I was joking, relax.


----------



## ntuason

Did you read my post as me being mad or tensed?


----------



## Jocelyn84

I need to fix that orange sata wire


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iTravis* 
9/10 for FaLLeNAn9eL. Love the black/blue theme since those 2 are my fav.








I give it a shot with my 2 rigs.


Will get rid of that USB cable and replace with an PCI to USB add on for better look.










Wow, that first one looks amazing. I love that case. 10/10 I dont even see any cables coming out of the PSU lol. Nice watercooling setup as well, nice and simple.

The second one is good as well, but not as good as the first. Hard to compete with that Corsair 800D case...this one is a CM storm sniper? Still looks good to me though, 8.5/10.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 









Normally that would be 9/10 but when one takes into account that this isn't in a cookie cutter duh-it-has-holes-I-push-cables-in type of case you get: 9.5/10

10/10 would imply there is absolutely no room for improvement. Nobody would be dumb enough to go through all the trouble of sleeving his cables just to hide 90% of it, you're proudly showing them and I like that. Cable management != cable hiding (which in some cases gets so extreme it actually makes them less managable).

Straightening out the cables at the top left and bottom left would get you a solid 10/10 in my book.


----------



## rocstar96

Kill the shyness









My friend's


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Did you read my post as me being mad or tensed?

A little. Sorry if I was mistaken.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Normally that would be 9/10 but when one takes into account that this isn't in a cookie cutter duh-it-has-holes-I-push-cables-in type of case you get: 9.5/10

10/10 would imply there is absolutely no room for improvement. Nobody would be dumb enough to go through all the trouble of sleeving his cables just to hide 90% of it, you're proudly showing them and I like that. Cable management != cable hiding (which in some cases gets so extreme it actually makes them less managable).

Straightening out the cables at the top left and bottom left would get you a solid 10/10 in my book.

For the most part,I agree. Only difference I have is I'd say that its a 9 because I am one that does sleeve it then hide most of the cables.







Other than that,sleeve and hide those wires going into the 5 1/4" drive bays.

I'm in the middle of a redo on mine. Found a extremely cheap source for MDPC full coverage sleeving,and royal blue (uv reactive) looks much better in normal light.







I'll be posting pics probably tomorrow.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84* 
I need to fix that orange sata wire


















Not many things to point out here at all. 9.2/10. Sata wire and just reorganizing the psu cables so the cables are a smooth transition into the cable management area of your case.

Btw,nice case







I love the fortress/raven design. I'm getting the RV-02 Raven as my next case(though I like the external looks of the RV-01 better,the RV-02 seems to have a better cooling setup).


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Kill the shyness









My friend's










*pukes in mouth a little bit* Ugh...I'm feeling sick. I have a case w/ no cable management either...but at least a little effort would be nice. Is 0 or 1 the lowest rating? Whichever it is,that's what this gets.

Btw....dust kills computers. While your redoing that plate of spaghetti in that case...clean it thoroughly pleeeeease


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


Not many things to point out here at all. 9.2/10. Sata wire and just reorganizing the psu cables so the cables are a smooth transition into the cable management area of your case.

Btw,nice case







I love the fortress/raven design. I'm getting the RV-02 Raven as my next case(though I like the external looks of the RV-01 better,the RV-02 seems to have a better cooling setup).


Thanks. There's room behind the MB, but not tons. Kinda made it difficult to hide cables around the cards *and* route them better from the PSU.

Have fun with your RV02. Best air cooling case on the market imo along with the FT02.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


*pukes in mouth a little bit* Ugh...I'm feeling sick. I have a case w/ no cable management either...but at least a little effort would be nice. Is 0 or 1 the lowest rating? Whichever it is,that's what this gets.

Btw....dust kills computers. While your redoing that plate of spaghetti in that case...clean it thoroughly pleeeeease










And don't forget that AC Arctic Pro 7. The fins are close together and they accumulate enormous amounts of dust - more than you would expect from the general dustiness of your box. I should know . . .


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


And don't forget that AC Arctic Pro 7. The fins are close together and they accumulate enormous amounts of dust - more than you would expect from the general dustiness of your box. I should know . . .


Lol...good point. I've never used that cooler personally. Btw,thnx for the Megahelem's article. Extremely useful when I ordered my black shadow last week









Ok kiddies...time to shut it down and get back to work on mine. Have fun


----------



## Eagle1337

here's mine, it still needs some tweaking.


----------



## g14classified

just got my new CM690 II in yesterday


----------



## kcuestag

^9.5/10

I would give you a 10 if your cables were sleeved, however, that is an AWESOme cable management.


----------



## g14classified

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
^9.5/10

I would give you a 10 if your cables were sleeved, however, that is an AWESOme cable management.


Thank You! do you mean right by where they plug into the mobo?

its not bad considering my old case Antec 200


----------



## kcuestag

Yep it is indeed very good


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*










here's mine, it still needs some tweaking.


Is it me or does your heatsink look crooked? Not seem right.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Is it me or does your heatsink look crooked? Not seem right.


shush, yeah it was I've fixed that... temps didn't change and are well within spec I've hit 4.0ghz on it but my mobo made an odd noise so I backed down.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Irritation is the word of the day. My mini pin extractor gave up the ghost and one of it's arms broke. :S Monday @ the earliest before I can get a new one for my uv blue connector swap.

To top off the day,my soldering iron started leaking butane massively around the tank and flame adjustment. There's nothing like a flash fire all over your hand. Singed hairs is all the damage it did.Today is not my day. :/


----------



## jtluongo




----------



## reaper~

^ 8/10. I'd replace those red SATA cables with some black ones and tug them in more.









Here's mine:


----------



## g14classified

just look at mine in 1204 to give you an idea


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *g14classified* 
just look at mine in 1204 to give you an idea

Both the Antec and CM 690 II look like a job well done on cable management. 10/10 for you.









Well, I finally managed to finish cable routing on my rig. First time doing this, so pardon the messiness. :x










HDD Cage:










Heatsink/Central Rig Area:










PSU Area:










I found out it was impossible for me to hide the Heatsink fan, as well as some of the case fan cables. Also, it was impossible for me to hide the 4-Pin Power connector from the PSU to the top of the motherboard. Any suggestions?


----------



## mmx+

Run the 4 (or 8) pin under the PCI card, and see if you can get the SATA cables over closer to the optical/HDD cage...zip ties (cable ties) work wonders


----------



## smex

i finished re-arranging my spaghetti desaster yesterday.. water cooling would make it look much nicer though..














































green would have been nice also.. still that cablesalad sux -.-


----------



## Parsley




----------



## TFL Replica

That is truly terrific. Well done. 10/10


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


That is truly terrific. Well done. 10/10


Thanks, a fair bit of effort went into it (a sad amount really







) and I am quite proud of it, hence all the case spam currently going on







.


----------



## daduckman

y'all inspired me to work on mine, so this morning i did the best i could with the limited amount of time i had before work. this case was clearly not designed with cable management in mind but i managed to rerouted some cables and removed the hd cage and moved the hd to where the floppy would be. it still needs some work obviously.
















my list of needed improvements:
1. reroute the 4 pin cpu power cable under the motherboard
2. reroute sata power under the mobo
3. buy a sata optical drive
4. buy longer sata cable so i can rerout cable to where it doesnt disrupt airflow
5. sleeve cables
6. zip tie some cables


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daduckman* 
y'all inspired me to work on mine, so this morning i did the best i could with the limited amount of time i had before work. this case was clearly not designed with cable management in mind but i managed to rerouted some cables and removed the hd cage and moved the hd to where the floppy would be. it still needs some work obviously.
















my list of needed improvements:
1. reroute the 4 pin cpu power cable under the motherboard
2. reroute sata power under the mobo
3. buy a sata optical drive
4. buy longer sata cable so i can rerout cable to where it doesnt disrupt airflow
5. sleeve cables
6. zip tie some cables

3/10. Doesn't even look like you tried that hard honestly.


----------



## daduckman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
3/10. Doesn't even look like you tried that hard honestly.

well considering i spent about 45 minutes on it i guess not but like i said it needs improvement. i had to unclip the frontpanel cables from that little thing you see on the top of the case and reroute them down the side. i can do a lot better when i get the dremel tool out. if i had taken a before picture you would understand how bad it was before. also this case has absolutely no provision for cable management like many of the ones i've seen on here do. that will change soon though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daduckman* 
well considering i spent about 45 minutes on it i guess not but like i said it needs improvement. i had to unclip the frontpanel cables from that little thing you see on the top of the case and reroute them down the side. i can do a lot better when i get the dremel tool out. if i had taken a before picture you would understand how bad it was before. also this case has absolutely no provision for cable management like many of the ones i've seen on here do. that will change soon though.

I'd say 6/10, it could use a fair bit of improvement, but for the most part it looks like the cables are out of the way of the airflow, which is the most important thing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*





10/10 for what i see there. Also how did you make the image to look so good?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daduckman*


y'all inspired me to work on mine, so this morning i did the best i could with the limited amount of time i had before work. this case was clearly not designed with cable management in mind but i managed to rerouted some cables and removed the hd cage and moved the hd to where the floppy would be. it still needs some work obviously.









my list of needed improvements:
1. reroute the 4 pin cpu power cable under the motherboard
2. reroute sata power under the mobo
3. buy a sata optical drive
4. buy longer sata cable so i can rerout cable to where it doesnt disrupt airflow
5. sleeve cables
6. zip tie some cables


You might avoid a SATA ODD with round IDE cables. OTOH, the cables might be expensive enough that you simply would buy a SATA ODD, as you said.

Good for you in ditching the HD cage and putting the HD anywhere else.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Not nowhere near done on the cables but I'm getting closer. My main complaint is the cluster in the top right corner. that, and that random white wire which is a temperature sensor.

I'd say maybe a 7?


----------



## RttlnSnK

a solid 7/10 from me. You should try to route all cables behind the motherboard tray. Now how is mine? It isn't the best but is quite good IMO.


----------



## pioneerisloud

You guys are EXTREMELY lenient on your ratings these days. 7/10 for THAT mess!? I'd give it a 4 at best.


----------



## rmvvwls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


10/10 for what i see there. Also how did you make the image to look so good?


I'm guessing he actually knows how to use a camera.

And above post is right. You lot are going soft. By that scoring, my sig rig should be an 11.


----------



## RttlnSnK

Then how much will you give mine? which is not "a mess". I know 7 is abit on the high side. Should be 6/10 thn.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK*


a solid 7/10 from me. You should try to route all cables behind the motherboard tray. Now how is mine? It isn't the best but is quite good IMO.










I see a fan wire that needs hidden, and your 4 or 8 pin CPU power wire is obviously a little out there







.

I'd give you a solid 7.5 / 10. Get that fan wire out of the way (3 pin to molex, and hide it?), sleeve your front panel connectors, and get a 4pin extension, and hide that sucker back behind there







. Then it'd deserve a quality 9/10 personally.

It honestly does look great as is. Just a couple of minor quirks that are obvious. Nothing is impeding air flow though, which is the main thing.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


I'm guessing he actually knows how to use a camera.

And above post is right. You lot are going soft. By that scoring, my sig rig should be an 11.










Leave it the the aussies to tell it how it is!


----------



## oliverw92

He also has probably realised that flash is not necessary - there are other forms of light in this world


----------



## rmvvwls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Leave it the the aussies to tell it how it is!









It's what we're good at








And Zealot, take note. Oliver just gave the big secret away...
You should never use flash to take photos of shiny things.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK* 
Then how much will you give mine? which is not "a mess". I know 7 is abit on the high side. Should be 6/10 thn.

And yes. 6 is about right. You've made a fair bit of effort, good on you.
But people should really have to impress to get a 10. Either no cables visible at all, or those that are visible should make other computers cry.


----------



## Parsley

We didn't use flash for that but myself and my partner have been into amateur photography for awhile, just fiddling around... you do learn afew things.

Never under estimate a tripod! The camera and lense most likely helped to







.

That was actually one of her photos though, I can't take credit for that specific one.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 


_Hnnnngfg_, I came.









What camera did you use?

I'll take some pictures later with my new camera and get them up too.


----------



## donk165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smex* 









That graphics card looks dangerous! You may wanna try and pull it up a bit or find something to support the one side! Its sagging like a b*tch!


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
_Hnnnngfg_, I came.









What camera did you use?

I'll take some pictures later with my new camera and get them up too.









Canon 40D and I'm sure that picture was taken with a Canon EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS USM Lens. Nerdism







.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
Canon 40D and I'm sure that picture was taken with a Canon EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS USM Lens. Nerdism







.

No wonder it looks so good!

That camera is amazing, I'd like one myself, very nice. I'm planning a new camera soon, might consider this, but I keep spending money on my PC.









Also, make sure you check out the Photography section of the forum if you have not already.


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
No wonder it looks so good!

That camera is amazing, I'd like one myself, very nice. I'm planning a new camera soon, might consider this, but I keep spending money on my PC.









Also, make sure you check out the Photography section of the forum if you have not already.









Tis a lovely piece of kit aye, I want a 7D myself... maybe a bit expensive though!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
Tis a lovely piece of kit aye, I want a 7D myself... maybe a bit expensive though!

That camera is epic. The price is high, but the quality!









I used a Samsung DX 20 at work, which is awesome (yours is better though







), also has a really nice Macro Lens, but it's my boss's camera.


----------



## Lost-boi

Wow im seeing some nice fronts but some HORRIBLE rears on a lot of these PCs.
Yes I know you dont really see the rear that often but cmon take more effort than going crazy with tape on your wires!


----------



## WIGILOCO

Mess or no?


----------



## RideZiLightning

It's fairly clean for not being modded

Grab a drill with the biggest bit you've got around, a file and get to it


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 

















Mess or no?









needs to be cleaned waaaaaaaaaaaay up lol


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
needs to be cleaned waaaaaaaaaaaay up lol

Wanna see somethin awful? **WARNING** Its uber messy,lazy effing OEM's need to learn to manage cables.
Here's a olllllldddd pic of my case&mobo with a 9500GT in it.








jajajajaja,first i opened the thing i went,WTH?


----------



## ben h

roflz
1/10 just for posting it
get a new case meng


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
roflz
1/10 just for posting it
get a new case meng

Haha i knew it yay 1/10!
Suprisingly a new mobo and 650W PSU fits in there,with cables tucked around and zip tied.
My 1337 OEM case is so sexy








I should get a antec 300 from bestbuy lmao.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX* 
Haha i knew it yay 1/10!
Suprisingly a new mobo and 650W PSU fits in there,with cables tucked around and zip tied.
My 1337 OEM case is so sexy








I should get a antec 300 from bestbuy lmao.

no u shouldnt
u should buy my antec 300 and a cpu cooler


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
no u shouldnt
u should buy my antec 300 and a cpu cooler

Oh yeah that too,you can see how small that stock cooler is lawl.
Though i did consider just getting a cooler and using a old Delta 80MM fan and getting it around the HDD somewhere. Having the mobo in upside down with ehaust fan right near the cooler is good atm or else i would run hot with a stock HSF.


----------



## Dilyn

No one ever did rate mine


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX* 
Oh yeah that too,you can see how small that stock cooler is lawl.
Though i did consider just getting a cooler and using a old Delta 80MM fan and getting it around the HDD somewhere. Having the mobo in upside down with ehaust fan right near the cooler is good or else i would run hot with a stock HSF.

lol

but srs if u want to buy an antec 300 mines for sale same with my tuniqtower 120 and my xwat ever its called


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
lol

but srs if u want to buy an antec 300 mines for sale same with my tuniqtower 120 and my xwat ever its called

Cool.

Never went through with the P4 build?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
No one ever did rate mine


















10/10.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


No one ever did rate mine



















8/10 for a very clean setup


----------



## Sodalink

Pics are in this thread I made
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ndow-mode.html


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


No one ever did rate mine



















9/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


Cool.

Never went through with the P4 build?


ya i built it but then i decided ill never use it so i just took out the hdd and put it in my main rig and when some 1 wants to buy it i can just toss it back in there
but for now its all in the original case and my antec and my 2 other coolers are just sitting on my shelf


----------



## bleedingRoue

Mine could be better... maybe I'll work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX* 
10/10.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
8/10 for a very clean setup










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
9/10

Thanks guys








New this modular PSU would work awesomely for me!
Now I just need to sleeve these cables to make them look super awesome and hide some issues I'm having.


----------



## Billy O

Got a new PSU, partially modular, wiring job is now a bit neater, any suggestions for improvement?

Before and after pics attached.


----------



## o Baby Zeus

Trying to fit all this into an unmodded antec 900 is haaard lol, so excuse the cables at the bottom



























I'm going to have another go when I get time to acctually cut some holes in the backplate of the case


----------



## Soonerfan1066

Hi this is from my htpc im building today.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soonerfan1066*


Hi this is from my htpc im building today.


9/10

Well organized, and looks great.


----------



## sbao26975

Just redid my 900 today, i'd say pretty good for unmodded.


















Looks more messy in pictures, from my view I see no clutter

















You guys don't know how badly the side panel on the other side is bulging


----------



## 98uk

For an A900, that's not bad. I'd give it a 7/10 (more for nice lights!)


----------



## Sgtbash

Some nice rigs!


----------



## Wingzero

My Build













And now the ugly side.


----------



## Sgtbash

The H50 is upside down, loads of cables at the bottom and red tape at the back?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
My Build













And now the ugly side.



8/10

And here's what would make it a perfect 10.

Go to home depot, the wiring section. Pick up some smallish zip ties.

Look in the same section for some small square zip tie anchors. (They're adhesive backed, and your zip tie slides right into it, 4 sided.)

In a pinch I have used duct tape; but since I learned that trick on this forum I have a baggie of zip tie anchors and zip ties for all my builds.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


For an A900, that's not bad. I'd give it a 7/10 (more for nice lights!)


Thanks! And yes, the motherboard is like a christmas tree with its red, blue and green diagnostic LEDs.


----------



## scottath

My initial build before i continue my modding project on this case.


----------



## ehume

And while you're at Home Depot, don't forget to pick up some ziptie anchors - you might need a few.


----------



## sexybastard

here's a PC my built for my dad for pretty cheap since I had RAM and a Hard Drive laying around.

Microcenter has deal where if you buy an Athlon 630 x4 you get a free MSI 785g Board. So the total was $100 for both. They also had an Antec NSK4480BII case for $50 which came with a Antec EA380w PSU. I picked up an aftermarket cooler for $6 as well. Also picked up an Nvidia 6800GS for $15 from another forum. So the total for the pc was like $170. Not bad. It will murder regular internet/email and it can play CS:S lol



















Full specs:

Athlon x4 630 @ 3.5ghz
MSI 785G
Nvidia 6800GS
4gb Crucial Ballistix 
Antec NSK4480BII 
Antec EA380
Western Digital 400GB HDD


----------



## scottath

umm - for cables - 4/10
try hiding them/cable tieing out of the way etc....
want to rate mine anyone?


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


umm - for cables - 4/10
try hiding them/cable tieing out of the way etc....
want to rate mine anyone?


9.9/10

very nice job. looks super clean but I think when you get a bigger GPU those power cables might be a little hard to hide.


----------



## scottath

yea - my HD5850 is on RMA.....

the gfx card power will from from underneath the mobo also - so will be hidden mostly


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


The H50 is upside down, loads of cables at the bottom and red tape at the back?











Say friend wasn't it you who did all the cable managment with tape and suggested it be too much of a hassle to switch my h50 the right way round ?


----------



## muledeer

Here's the latest incarnation of my rig. Changed color of coolant from blue to green, and added crossfire 5770's, which by the way blows my old gtx 285 out of the water









Attachment 157592


----------



## Brummie

My second attempt at cable management, first wasnt nearly as tidy... funny how those pics got lost...


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
umm - for cables - 4/10
try hiding them/cable tieing out of the way etc....
want to rate mine anyone?

Id give it a 9.5. With sleeved it might be a 10









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brummie* 
My second attempt at cable management, first wasnt nearly as tidy... funny how those pics got lost...

8/10.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


The H50 is upside down, loads of cables at the bottom and red tape at the back?











Doesn't matter if the tubes are up top or on the bottom when it's mounted.


----------



## lilmanmgf

Before:









After:


----------



## Ren-dog

Finally installed my new motherboard and got some alright pics.


----------



## scottath

7/10

can do a tlittle better - get more behind the tray and see about covering cables coming out of the psu - they are ugly.....


----------



## Ren-dog

I'm starting to regret not throwing in the extra $20 for a modular version.


----------



## scottath

lol yep.

alternative = pliers


----------



## DJLiquid

Reworked some stuff in my case - also included a shot of the back
Added some duel color LEDs white/blue










White:









Blue:


----------



## Yogi




----------



## KShirza1




----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*





10/10

Best rig i've seen in a _long_ time.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

How can i neaten up the cables at the bottom?


----------



## oliverw92

Cut them off?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Cut them off?

Thnx alot mate for the great suggestion


----------



## SteelTrepid

My server build, what do you think?


----------



## jtluongo

update of rig


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Thnx alot mate for the great suggestion









Tie them up. Other than that, you don't have much else. You could always just use less stuff









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SteelTrepid* 
My server build, what do you think?









Since I can see EVERYTHING, 2/10.
However, the cables are not restricting air flow all that much. Which is good.
Plus, your case appears to absolutely SUCK for cable management.
So that's probably the best you'll be getting









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtluongo* 
update of rig

If I could see it








It's very dark, but I can't see any cables OVER the motherboard.
Get a direct on shot with some light and then you'll get a review


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 









How can i neaten up the cables at the bottom?

Go wireless.


----------



## SteelTrepid

Yeah I wasn't expecting too much, but that bad??
The case does really suck for cable management, it's not like your fancy "gamer" cases where you can hide the cables under a tray on the other side. Cables are not restricting air flow at all.

I guess I should at least tie a few cables and such up a little?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SteelTrepid* 
Yeah I wasn't expecting too much, but that bad??
The case does really suck for cable management, it's not like your fancy "gamer" cases where you can hide the cables under a tray on the other side. Cables are not restricting air flow at all.

I guess I should at least tie a few cables and such up a little?

The point of this thread, from what I understand it, is that we're rating based on the visibility of your cables.
If this was a rate my cables allowing for airflow thread, you'd get an almost perfect, if not perfect, score.
And I know how you feel about cable management. My case sucks for it almost as much as yours.


----------



## 420Assassin

best i could do in a non wire managment case.. got outa way of cpu ahd psu fans so it open/clear where it counts


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 









How can i neaten up the cables at the bottom?

Get some of this stuff. I use it to wrap cables that are otherwise unwrappable. I don't particularly like spiral wrap or split tubing, but you can get both of those at your local hardware store. I really like the split braid sleeving for certain very special spots. Your psu cables are one of those spots. Clench them together.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 
best i could do in a non wire managment case.. got outa way of cpu ahd psu fans so it open/clear where it counts









Umm.. Wow. Have you tried tucking cables behind the motherboard tray?


----------



## zidave

9/10 Still a few wires, but the wires look great.

Before









After


----------



## 420Assassin

ive tucked wires into the drive bay as much as i can.. no space behind mobo tray and psu 20pin main wire sleeving is crazy thick will take pic for ya


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

7/10 Huge improvement. I saw your other thread. Great work!

I think some longer SATA cables will be a huge benefit for you. Get the angled ones so u can tuck the cables behind the the hard drive cage. I can't say I'm a huge fan of the curled up SATA cables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 
ive tucked wires into the drive bay as much as i can.. no space behind mobo tray and psu 20pin main wire sleeving is crazy thick will take pic for ya

Ouch. Yeah. I think you need a bigger case. Lol.


----------



## 420Assassin

i think the sleeving on the cables are crazy thick and stiff too
















and a good shot of the wire mess..








cant wait to get the NZXT Gama case i was looking at should help alot


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Lmao that 20 pin cable looks like it's at least a 3/4 inch (1.9cm) thick!


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Lmao that 20 pin cable looks like it's at least a 3/4 inch (1.9cm) thick!

im gonna have fun when i get my NZXT Gama case bending that wire.. stiffer than all H3ll and ya its just under 3/4 inch thank you enermax.. atleast i know its protected


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 
im gonna have fun when i get my NZXT Gama case bending that wire.. stiffer than all H3ll and ya its just under 3/4 inch thank you enermax.. atleast i know its protected

rofl yea, atleast it wont break O_O, but you could use that as a serious murder weapon.
it reminds me of a reinforced steel wire


----------



## Ren-dog

Redid all my cables. took them all out, 2 hours latter they were back in.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ren-dog* 
Redid all my cables. took them all out, 2 hours latter they were back in.










That looks just like mine! 9/10


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ren-dog* 
Redid all my cables. took them all out, 2 hours latter they were back in.










9/10 only thing i see u coulda done was make all wires sata and lil bit of 24 pin power and lil bit on cpufan black to blend in more other than that well done


----------



## Mache

Hey guys,

Could someone lend me a hand and tell me whats the process of extending the main cables for Power/reset HHD lights etc? Im hoping to mod my Antec 900 later this week and this is one thing i must do.

Cheers


----------



## SteelTrepid

Start a new post, this one is about something else. Don't try to hijack someone elses post.


----------



## Aximous

Either buy and extension cable or cut in the middle and solder in a wire.


----------



## Mache

Sorry i was only saving space... jeez









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aximous*


Either buy and extension cable or cut in the middle and solder in a wire.


I was hoping to cut and solder, but whats the neatest of way to hide the solder, tape? Or perhaps Heatshrink? And how would i take the cables out of the wire head? I know there special tools for this.

Cheers


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mache* 
Sorry i was only saving space... jeez









I was hoping to cut and solder, but whats the neatest of way to hide the solder, tape? Or perhaps Heatshrink? And how would i take the cables out of the wire head? I know there special tools for this.

Cheers

plz stay on topic there is a great cable sleaving thread explaning almost everything u wanna know minus the actual extending part thats simple soldering


----------



## 420Assassin

sorry for double post just wanna get this back on topic
















monstor cable on psu hard to hide


----------



## SteelTrepid

You get offended because I ask you to follow proper forum etiquette??

In a separate post it is easier for others to find plus it is just rude to hijack another persons post. Now you continue to try and go off post by asking more questions?? Read the links provided by others, if you have questions then start a new post.


----------



## Enfluenza

well, heres mine!
i have no modular PSU and no cable management so...

yup, shoved everything in teh back








take a look at attachments


----------



## ehume

@Ren-dog:

Sweet. Other people will ding you for non-black SATA cables, but they look great - right out of the air path. Now, that little white wire at the bottom . . .


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


@Ren-dog:

Sweet. Other people will ding you for non-black SATA cables, but they look great - right out of the air path. Now, that little white wire at the bottom . . .


That little white wire is my temperature censor. unless you mean the silver one leading to the fan in which case i noticed and moved it









And i only have two black sata cables but i like the orange ones more.


----------



## jetpuck73




----------



## Dilyn

So did you buy extensions for those 8 and 24 pin PSU connectors?

If you can just clean up that bottom a tad bit more you'll get a perfect 10/10 for me. That is excellent quality right there.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So did you buy extensions for those 8 and 24 pin PSU connectors?

If you can just clean up that bottom a tad bit more you'll get a perfect 10/10 for me. That is excellent quality right there.


Yeah, I bought extensions for both. I will work on the bottom some more. Thanks


----------



## Rocket7

My Sig Rig
Sorry for bad image quality.


----------



## crayzcreationz

My rig started working on it right now again ima take it apart again and try to hide cables better


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocket7*


My Sig Rig
Sorry for bad image quality.




















 8.5/10 Not bad at all. Remove those tags off your wires and pull your cables in a bit tighter. Sleeve a few of those exposed wires and your good to go for a 10.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz*


My rig started working on it right now again ima take it apart again and try to hide cables better


Can't wait to see the results


----------



## crayzcreationz

Hey Guys Im Back I Finished ReWiring My Whole Reg Now im Posting It Let me know What Score I Get For it.

Thanx EveryOne For Helping ...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## crayzcreationz

RATE MA RIG PEEPZ WHAT Do Yall Think


----------



## bleedingRoue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


Redid all my cables. took them all out, 2 hours latter they were back in.











That's not electrical tape on the leads coming out of the PSU is it?

Edit: 9/10 on the cabling job though, nice work.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz* 
RATE MA RIG PEEPZ WHAT Do Yall Think

8.5/10 That's a whole lot better. Just sleeve those case and fan wires and tuck them in behind the mobo and you'll have a solid 9.5 out of me. I'm a hard guy to get a 10 out of. When I post finished pics,you'll see why


----------



## crayzcreationz

Sleeve What Cables be Specific That Way I can Know what to Sleeve??


----------



## daduckman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daduckman*


y'all inspired me to work on mine, so this morning i did the best i could with the limited amount of time i had before work. this case was clearly not designed with cable management in mind but i managed to rerouted some cables and removed the hd cage and moved the hd to where the floppy would be. it still needs some work obviously.
















my list of needed improvements:
1. reroute the 4 pin cpu power cable under the motherboard
2. reroute sata power under the mobo
3. buy a sata optical drive
4. buy longer sata cable so i can rerout cable to where it doesnt disrupt airflow
5. sleeve cables
6. zip tie some cables


well i went and cut on the case today and redid the cables. it looks much better imo.

























i expanded the hole that the wires go to the back from the psu, i cut two cable management holes in the mobo tray, i cut and access hole for the backplate in the mobo tray and i used the dremel with a sandstone grinder tip to expand a hole in the side of the 3.5" drive cage so i could get the sata cable to the hard drive. i also put some zip ties arout the pata cable to help reduce its profile.

so what does it rate now?


----------



## Yogi

Very nice^^. Ide give that a 8.5 for that case. Only thing is that IDE and daisy chain. ]
You could drop your dvd drive to a lower slot to hide them better, but theres really no need to because its not blocking airflow.


----------



## mushrooshi

Just redid it


----------



## KShirza1

better pics of the inside


----------



## Finny

Very nice. 9.5/10

If you could wrap those sata power cables it would be perfect.

I'll post mine in just a minute...


----------



## Finny

Not the best, there are a couple loose cables you can see if you look close that were for a second GTX260 I haven't gotten yet.

I wish I took the time to wrap all the cables like you guys did...


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Just redid it

Not yet rated...


----------



## Finny

I'll give you a 7 or 7.5.

A suggestion would be to take some zip ties and group up some of the cables behind your hard drives... its easy and makes a pretty big difference.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

This is only the second PC I've ever built, and my first attempt at cable management with several tips from members here, not much of a rig but it's just my intrawebz/email box.How does this look?




























I know there's a _little_ problem with dust but the cables are OK right?

OK I couldn't resist, that's actually a Dell someone brought for me to "look at" and that's all I did was look, before I banned it from being in my house.









This is my little browser box.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## DazTora

^

And ermm, the other side?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DazTora* 
^

And ermm, the other side?

you've seen it before...









*please rate the back of the case!*


----------



## trivedi.nick

looking cool


----------



## sebastianTR

@KShirza1 dude that is awesome
rescpect


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finny*


I'll give you a 7 or 7.5.

A suggestion would be to take some zip ties and group up some of the cables behind your hard drives... its easy and makes a pretty big difference.


Ok, I fixed it.









I wish that 24 pin power connecter would be more... flexible...

Or maybe I should sexy it up and sleeve all the cables like Normandy


----------



## Oo Alias oO

Well heres my Antec 900... Apart from cable ties there isnt much else I can do... The wires are stretched in some places as far as they can go. Especially the fan ones.


----------



## anon-nick

im so sorry i am really bad at taking pictures. please rate my cables, its the best i could do without cutting holes. ive got 100% no airflow restriction.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Just found this thread w/some help. Here is my first build, 6 months old. Excuse the cable management.

Attachment 159513

Attachment 159514

Attachment 159515

Attachment 159516

Attachment 159517


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*











How can i neaten up the cables at the bottom?


psu cover ? :] from back of case right up to the hhd bays or something like that?


----------



## BlackHoleSon

My record on this thread is 7, maybe I can do an 8.


----------



## kuehlman

First build, what do you guys think?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuehlman* 









First build, what do you guys think?

3/10, you can do better than that


----------



## metroidfreak

How do some of you guys/gals get your cases to look like there is almost no cabling in them?? I took an hour trying to organize mine and it still looks rather messy.


----------



## ib2ez2




----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ib2ez2* 
Image

Dayum thats some nice cable management there, 10/10

Rate mine, note that this case isn't very good at cable management:


----------



## anon-nick

no one rated my cables?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Dayum thats some nice cable management there, 10/10

Rate mine, note that this case isn't very good at cable management

Thats pretty good for the case you have, 8.5/10.

Only way to make it better would be to cut some wholes at the top to feed all the wires from the psu.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Thats pretty good for the case you have, 8.5/10.

Only way to make it better would be to cut some wholes at the top to feed all the wires from the psu.


I read you, but I think thats for another day


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


no one rated my cables?


6/10, that get a higher score with sleeving and getting a little creative with hiding some cables


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


My record on this thread is 7, maybe I can do an 8.











8/10 A good bit better than your last. Still,work to be done









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oo Alias oO*


Well heres my Antec 900... Apart from cable ties there isnt much else I can do... The wires are stretched in some places as far as they can go. Especially the fan ones.











6.5/10 Buy some extensions,or better yet...build ones to the custom length you need. Sleeving everything will go a long way as well.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finny*



























Not the best, there are a couple loose cables you can see if you look close that were for a second GTX260 I haven't gotten yet.

I wish I took the time to wrap all the cables like you guys did...










8.5/10 Still some wiring that can be hidden. I think you are right though,anything for me..9 or higher rating must be sleeved. 10/10 to me means the backside of the mobo tray is just as neatly executed as the front. Still,a very good job w/ what you are working w/.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Ontopic,but slightly off. Pls rate the persons pic(s) above your post. Even if they posted a little before you did,just use the edit button and help them out.







It just falls in line w/ professional courtesy and respect imho.


----------



## anon-nick

j0n3z3y, i give you a 11/10/. i dont see a single cable. or a computer lol. and kshirza, i dont have any mobo tray holes.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
j0n3z3y, i give you a 11/10/. i dont see a single cable. or a computer lol. and kshirza, i dont have any mobo tray holes.

Lol....I'm not finished yet but I'll put another preview in. Re-sleeved in a different brand. Royal Blue that's uv reactive and this is how she looks right now. Still need to fab the bracket to get my SSD to look like it's floating in mid air(this weekend







).

Don't mind the tape on the PCI-E plug on the psu. I was ONE inch short of heatshrink....arrrrgh!







Still making final cuts on the case for routing cathode wires....also this weekend.

Attachment 159699

Attachment 159696

Attachment 159697

Attachment 159698

Anyway,it's coming along nicely. Nearly finished







The back is nearly as neat as the front


----------



## anon-nick

lol random ssd. 9/10. give meh shots of the drive bays!


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
lol random ssd. 9/10. give meh shots of the drive bays!

nope...not random. UN Bracket for a floating config I'm making currently (fabricating an aluminum bracket to attach the UN version too). If you look hard..you can seen the UN bracket attached already. Power and sata are already routed,just need to finish the custom piece.

Further pics will be posted as soon as my order comes in. Old pics of the prior config below. Including drive bay,moved to external dvd/blu ray and the dvd drive is only there to cover the hole atm.

When you see the final version,you'll understand then. She has changed alot since the pics below.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
Attachment 150179
Attachment 150180
Attachment 150181
Attachment 150182
Attachment 150183


----------



## morphus1

I tried........


----------



## airplaneman

It looks pretty good, although I have two suggestions for you:

1. Take off the anti-kink coils, as they seem to be too big for your tubing and look messy in my opinion.

2. Take a picture with the window off - less glare.

That is a sick looking rig though, I love the GPU.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


It looks pretty good, although I have two suggestions for you:

1. Take off the anti-kink coils, as they seem to be too big for your tubing and look messy in my opinion.

2. Take a picture with the window off - less glare.

That is a sick looking rig though, I love the GPU.


+1 on all counts







Still,considering the pic...9.6/10. I'd have to see the drive bay's and the side removed to go any higher.


----------



## Aawa

Build i just did for a friend. EVGA P55, I5 750, GSkill DDR3 1600 4gig, EVGA GTX470, WD 640gig Black, CM Storm Scout, CM Silent Pro 700w psu.

Should have a CM Hyper 212 (he isn't going to overclock) but one of the screws was stripped and he had to get CM to send him a new one. So it has stock cooler on it right now.


----------



## steven937595

i got that case, may post pic. it's extremely hard to route, 7/10


----------



## Djghost454

I know, it's dirty atm. Need to clean it, doing that when I redo my loop, the loop in my loop(yodawg anyone?) is driving me mad.

Also, once I grow the balls, I'm going to sleeve my PSU.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## steven937595

that's pretty nice^ 8/10 because not really hiding cables that much

now to the posting of my AMD rig








































^note the airflow is pretty good through hdd cage








^old pic: my custom tech bench.. or part of systemax case


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I made a couple revisions. There's no way my cables are getting neater... My back panel is bending just to get screwed on.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


that's pretty nice^ 8/10 because not really hiding cables that much

now to the posting of my AMD rig










No need to hide them when they are sleeved. Should show off the nice work.
10/10 for Shirza

6/10 for that amd rig


----------



## RuffeDK

Pretty good quality for a cellphone cam.


----------



## Drug

Hooray for 1 million views!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drug* 
Hooray for 1 million views!

Woah, I just realized the insane amount of views this thread had...


----------



## Djghost454

Everybody skipped over mine, any input?

And Blackhole 7.5, not the best case for management though.

Ruffedk 8.5, those power/reset/usb etc cables ruin it


----------



## xEzekialx

Woot. only wish i knew how to do it better now. But this is my best.


----------



## RuffeDK

I know, I'm gonna sleeve them someday









xEzekialx - Looks good, but some cables looks like they've been tied together, behind the motherboard tray.

7/10


----------



## Faraz




----------



## TempestxPR




----------



## KShirza1

10/10 nice and clean!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


10/10 nice and clean!


Thanks, man. That's quite a compliment coming from you.


----------



## Lost-boi

Faraz, if you removed the case stickers and the stickers on the PSU it would clean up the look a bit more.


----------



## Sean W.

and painted the inside of the case black it would be a true 10/10


----------



## RuffeDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sean W.*


and painted the inside of the case black it would be a true 10/10


It's a "_rate cable management_", and not a "_rate my pc_" thread.


----------



## Sean W.

with a black background, the black cables would be less noticable, there for, a black case would make the black cables look better


----------



## RuffeDK

You are right, but the management will be the same


----------



## Yogi

Like I said before, no need to hide the cables if you sleeve them. Its takes a long time to sleeve individually (unless you buy the pre sleeved ones) and you should show off the hard work.

@ Faraz 9.5/10 sleeve the rest and you get yourself a 10









@ Tempest 8/10 - Flip that PSU over, the bottom sticks out too much.


----------



## Higgins

Just got my H50.


----------



## Darco19

9/10 - looks really good.

Here's my first attempt with cable management:


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*












 can someone RATE MY CABLES


----------



## Lost-boi

-Flip the PSU (if you have holes in the bottom of the case for air)
-Get black sata lines
-Replace blue zip ties with black ones
-Replace the door fan with a black fan

That would make it better IMO.


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## BlackEdition

my first build so take it easy on me







im getting a HAF-X when it comes out so im not to worried about how my stuff looks in the antec two hundred and it doesnt have a sidewindow


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackEdition*


my first build so take it easy on me







im getting a HAF-X when it comes out so im not to worried about how my stuff looks in the antec two hundred and it doesnt have a sidewindow


Yo man its a rate thread, your supposed to rate the person above you.


----------



## Sturdius




----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
-Flip the PSU (if you have holes in the bottom of the case for air)
-Get black sata lines
-Replace blue zip ties with black ones
-Replace the door fan with a black fan

That would make it better IMO.

everything is UV reactive

sir you have no taste


----------



## imadude10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TempestxPR* 
everything is UV reactive

*sir you have no taste*

Wrong, he has different taste. If you are not open to criticism, do not post in these threads. I would suggest the same things as he did.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sturdius* 









10/10. One of the best cases if you mod it.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sturdius* 









ima say 9.8 single sleve those cables and itll be epic XD nice work


----------



## to_the_zenith

Sturdius, nice one mate, clean, like Liighthead said cable sleeving would just top it off 8.5/10.

Although I've put some effort into modding my case (probably should one day post a build log), I reckon my choice in case -NZXT Hush- has severly crippled my efforts in the cable management aspect. I have however removed the fan grills, painted chassis black & cable sleeved, albeit with some cheap ebay stuff.


----------



## Sgtbash

9/10


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadude10*


Wrong, he has different taste. If you are not open to criticism, do not post in these threads. I would suggest the same things as he did.


Thanks man, I bet its because he's younger and still likes UV and lights and all. From what ive seen you grow out of it after a few builds and a few years.

Plus blue UV stuff with all that red/black just doesnt look right.


----------



## dgtlaser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


9/10

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s...D/IMG_0145.jpg


7/10, looks very nice!









Here is my dads rig, not the prettiest, but that doesn't really matter since the case (Antec 300) doesn't have a window. The airflow can pass nicely now trough all the components.


----------



## KShirza1

some new stuff


----------



## DazTora

Im loving Normandy you wanna try etching N7 or something like that somewhere on it.


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djghost454*



















I know, it's dirty atm. Need to clean it, doing that when I redo my loop, the loop in my loop(yodawg anyone?) is driving me mad.

Also, once I grow the balls, I'm going to sleeve my PSU.


Still looking for some input please.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djghost454*


Still looking for some input please.


Cables look fine, only one that sticks out is that rear fan wire. 9/10
You should shorten up the tubing though. Drop the pump below next to the psu or set it right underneath the res.


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Cables look fine, only one that sticks out is that rear fan wire. 9/10
You should shorten up the tubing though. Drop the pump below next to the psu or set it right underneath the res.


Yea, I have plans to redo all my tubing. When I put it together I had gotten impatient. Now that I have this setup I have remade plans to redo the tubing. I need some angle fittings to get rid of that circle over the GPU.

As far as the rear fan wire I had it tucked under, but it won't stay. I plan on sleeving this soon so I'll get that fixed then.


----------



## scottath

^^ Seems you know what to do already









Phone pic - but it kinda works.....


























Both lights on and off.

the fan controller in the drive bays and fans cabling are temporary until i get some more 3 pin extenders.
The acrylic is part of my mod (See sig) im doing atm - i think its looking rather nice so far.
Also - the gfx card is a 7300GT - my HD5850 is on rma (back tomorrow i hope) - its power cable will be coming from where the sata cables go through.
And yes - the fan on the 7300GT is unplugged - cause the fan is screwed


----------



## Fantasysage

Not perfect, I need to figure out how to make the PCIe cable not look like ass:


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Not perfect, I need to figure out how to make the PCIe cable not look like ass:












You can turn those fans so the power cables run along next to the mb - and out of sight.


----------



## hbfs

7/10 to Fantasysage, I don't like droopy cables much.










Needs graphics card upgrade, +1 point to whoever can guess what I'm using still!


----------



## ryaan

7600gt?

also, in during 1mil+ views


----------



## dracotonisamond

its so very hard to really botch a cable job in the haf x. and also did you know the TPQ-1200's "powercache" cables are a pain in the arse? thought, my rig is as stable as the atomic structure of lead now after upgrading from a corsair HX1000


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hbfs*


*snip*

Needs graphics card upgrade, +1 point to whoever can guess what I'm using still!


A 8600 GT.

Looks great, l use to have the SLI version and it matched the interior of my Thermaltake Element G perfectly.

9.5/10


----------



## hbfs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


A 8600 GT.

Looks great, l use to have the SLI version and it matched the interior of my Thermaltake Element G perfectly.

9.5/10


Right on the dot! No pic to rate though, so no extra point for you









8/10 for dracotonisamond - looks pretty decent for the amount of wires you have, but what are all those cables doing visible behind the hard drive cage!


----------



## Monkey92




----------



## Faraz

10/10!


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Faraz

Man, that looks sweet. Everytime I see a neat 800D build, I regret getting the ATCS 840 (just a little bit ... just for a couple of seconds).

I'll give that a 9.5/10. I'd sleeve those cables if I were you, because that really should be a 10/10.


----------



## airplaneman

Sorry for the bad picture quality..

I know the res isn't filled enough, but I'm too lazy to fill it up right now.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
You can turn those fans so the power cables run along next to the mb - and out of sight.

I actually like the red festooning.


----------



## ryaan

i see a lot of cold cathode lights.... you guys dont like LEDs? i got 12inch led strips in my footwells in my car, they look good and bright, was thinking about putting them in my case and just taping a 4pin molex for some ambiant light - theyre only 1.50$ on ebay. and actually brighter and better than the namebrand crap u pay 15-20$ for.

basically, do people not like how LEDs look or are CCFL is just easier cause it plugs into a 4pin molex


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryaan*


i see a lot of cold cathode lights.... you guys dont like LEDs? i got 12inch led strips in my footwells in my car, they look good and bright, was thinking about putting them in my case and just taping a 4pin molex for some ambiant light - theyre only 1.50$ on ebay. and actually brighter and better than the namebrand crap u pay 15-20$ for.

basically, do people not like how LEDs look or are CCFL is just easier cause it plugs into a 4pin molex


I think what you are using has not been marketed to computer users before.

I stay away from eBay. Do you have some search terms to look for these? Do you know some product names/numbers? Any brands that are good? A ref on what to look for?

I'm using a 5-led cluster in my case that I got in a year-end clearance. It works great. What else is out there?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I think what you are using has not been marketed to computer users before.

I stay away from eBay. Do you have some search terms to look for these? Do you know some product names/numbers? Any brands that are good? A ref on what to look for?

I'm using a 5-led cluster in my case that I got in a year-end clearance. It works great. What else is out there?


I've seen many people using strip LED's in their system for lighting. It's pretty common. Quite a few of the systems on http://www.million-dollar-pc.com use them also. Can't remember which ones specifically but I do know they've been utilised.


----------



## ryaan

you can just search " (color) led strip"

30cm red led strip, cheapo **** - u can see at the end huge strips are made and then cut down to size u order, i can even trim the strips if i wanted, and the wiring is just added in so they can mass produce huge strips and tailor them -- saves cash. also come from asia so its like 10day shipping but whatever im not in a hurry. i bought em last summer, hooked up em in the footwells, tapped into my accessory plug and also to a switch. all the connections are soldered and heatsrink wrapped in my car, obviously. all connections are done right. have been going for a year strong. also have 2 white strips in my trunk instead of the stock light, super bright and white, none of that warm white/yellow crap bulb look, i hate that. LED ftw

heres a direct link, was thinking about just taping it to a 4pin molex and soldering/heat shrink wraping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Car-Red-15-SMD-L...item1c13952574

edit; of course every time your computer is powered on the led's would come on. u would have to wire up a switch if you wanted an on/off (so u can go to sleep and not have a computer nightlight --- UNLESS YOUR AFRAID OF THE CLOSET MONSTERS)


----------



## oliverw92

You can just buy them from any online pc store


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Please rate.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Man, that looks sweet. Everytime I see a neat 800D build, I regret getting the ATCS 840 (just a little bit ... just for a couple of seconds).

I'll give that a 9.5/10. I'd sleeve those cables if I were you, because that really should be a 10/10.

I have heard that the 800D is over engineered anyway and they cheeped out on the plastic parts.... I wont say who said it, but it is from a very reliable source.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
I have heard that the 800D is over engineered anyway and they cheeped out on the plastic parts.... I wont say who said it, but it is from a very reliable source.

800D has plastic parts?


----------



## jprovido

im really having a hard time fixing my cables with my non modular PSU. what could I do to reduce cable mess? this is the best I could manage.


----------



## oliverw92

Top suggestion: cut them off


----------



## ryaan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Please rate.





















lol, but the front looks pretty good, clean enough for me


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*











im really having a hard time fixing my cables with my non modular PSU. what could I do to reduce cable mess? this is the best I could manage.



Cut holes in the vicinity of where I cut mine, depends on where your cards and sata ports line up.

If the cables are long enough, you can route them behind the mobo tray and out through the cut outs.

Attachment 161676


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*












Please tell us a bit more about your intake fan duct. Is that a dryer vent?


----------



## Faraz

LOL, what an interesting idea.


----------



## InnovaTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*




...Just seems like there are missing USB header and front audio connectors...


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InnovaTech*


...Just seems like there are missing USB header and front audio connectors...


He posted that 4 years ago..and hasn't posted since 2008..I don't think he's going to read your post lol.


----------



## ryaan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


He posted that 4 years ago..and hasn't posted since 2008..I don't think he's going to read your post lol.


lolol


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Please rate.










8... not bad for how much stuffs in there.

This build is for my friend who is picking up next week. I spent alot of time routing the cables and such.


----------



## CHEFFY!

Sorry about the IDE cable as i am eventually switching to a SATA connector for my DVD drive.


----------



## Nakattk

First build ever please be gentle!







video card cable has since been pulled back more. The video card I want is out of stock atm, so this is with my old card as well. As for the one above, I bet it is hard to hide all of those cables in a non modular psu so good job with that. I would suggest SATA dvd drives aand get rid of the flat cable, they are pretty cheap too. If you dont want to sleeve the front panel connectors do like I did and just heat shrink about 6in of it worked well in my case. I'd say over all 7.5 out of 10 sorry if that is too harsh. This is my first build so I'm new to the rating system.


----------



## hbfs

To the last two people who posted: rate the person above you or don't expect to get rated yourself. It's quite annoying when people don't rate the one above and just post their own pictures.


----------



## ryaan

nakatt, looks "soooo fresh n so clean, clean" -outkast.

is your psu modular, or are the rest of the wires hidden down below??


----------



## Nakattk

It's modular Corsair 850w, I kinda had it easy with the HAF X but It did turn out pretty nice. Ty for the compliment as well.

Also, didnt see the rate above part, edited my previous post with a rate.


----------



## hxcnero

nakattk i give you a 9/10. aint much else you can do but sleeve the fan wires and stuff.

heres mine







darn TX850 doesnt give me enough room lol


----------



## ryaan

i like that cover over the psu. did you make that on your own? how?

9/10 you could take all the sata cables and the fan cables? on the top and tie them up with a ziptie


----------



## hxcnero

the cover over my psu is the part of the box my H50 came in, and spray painted black.







i should paint my sata cables so they are harder to see. i kind of ran out of room for cables behind the motherboard tray and drive bays.


----------



## ryaan

oh wow lol, you would never know. thats a great idea to hide the psu cables haha.

i would just fold them up like how they come, ya know - and just zip tie them.

i like having the whole case black, but i like the contrast from cables, cooler, mobo/gpu pcb's etc.


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


the cover over my psu is the part of the box my H50 came in, and spray painted black.







i should paint my sata cables so they are harder to see. i kind of ran out of room for cables behind the motherboard tray and drive bays.










Good idea on the psu cover. It looks like plastic in the pic. Easy way to hide alot of cables and and a conversation peice to you rig.!


----------



## hxcnero

it does its job at hiding some extra cables at the bottom. the false floor/cover wasn't my idea, I found it in the case mods section i think. a few members have fabricated their own out of aluminum sheets. i used what had lying around lol.


----------



## KShirza1

update


----------



## ryaan

10/10. beautiful


----------



## Legacy8500

Wow Shirza beautiful rig man you really pay attention to the little details and it shows. It's the liitle details that add up and really make it stand out.


----------



## mav2000

Shirza, hats awesome stuff. Where did you get those fan grills?

And is that some kind of sticker, for the black behind the mobo tray?


----------



## steven937595

spent about 6hrs re-cabling my case. sorry for blurr
























and custom tech bench for 88EVGAFTW(i think) lol


----------



## PC Gamer

8/10

I can see you hiding a nest in the drive bays(tie them up behind the mobo). Also get some zip ties to tie all those cables together so it looks nice and neat when it routes into the hole by the psu.

Overall, you did a great job!


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC Gamer* 
8/10

I can see you hiding a nest in the drive bays(tie them up behind the mobo). Also get some zip ties to tie all those cables together so it looks nice and neat when it routes into the hole by the psu.

Overall, you did a great job!

only got the 2 molex leads making the nest in last drive bay. sids nice n flat. was worth it. must of used 50-100 zip ties. goal was to make it have good airflow, but also no visible cables behind the openings, etc. electrical tape helps


----------



## ryaan

computer case - cleanly cabled and well organized. 9/10
room - *)#&@!&ing pig-sty. -14/10


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryaan*


computer case - cleanly cabled and well organized. 9/10
*room - *)#&@!&ing pig-sty. -14/10*


Agreed!

Really, how hard is it to clean up your room before taking pictures (says I, as I delay posting pics of my area while I clean!).

Nice work on the rig though...


----------



## Fantasysage

-10/10 for that PC room. Holy hell that is gross and disgusting.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 
-10/10 for that PC room. Holy hell that is gross and disgusting.

the pic of the bench is from a few months ago. i cleaned it up... to an extent


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
9/10 There's just that one wire from the fan in the optical drive bay that wasn't sleeved. If you sleeve that, I don't think you can make it any better, so I would give it a 10/10

7/10 Try to hide the cables that are going into the bottom hole better. They're visible in the picture. I would try moving them up. Same thing with the cables next to the video card. Lastly, there's a red cable in your optical drive bay that could probably be hidden if you tried to fit it through one of the holes in the drive bay.

Please rate my cable management. Thanks.

Before:









After:









Very nice Cable Management man 9/10


----------



## jpyumul

Here's mine!


----------



## Trademark

heres mine guys
i'm still new in pc building... feedback and tip really appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## daduckman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpyumul*


Here's mine!




















i'd say a 9/10 on the front, buuuuuut the back not so much.


----------



## jpyumul

I agree with you! I can't find any better way to hide those. haha!









Thanks for the rating!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daduckman*


i'd say a 9/10 on the front, buuuuuut the back not so much.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


heres mine guys
i'm still new in pc building... feedback and tip really appreciated.
thanks.


8/10 from me.

For your first build I'd say that's not bad at all. Try to tug in those cables behind your motherboard some more (if you have room), instead of those red SATA cables try using the black ones instead and also you might wanna check out this Cable Sleeving Gallery & Discussion thread to pick up some tips on how to sleeve your own cables.


----------



## YangerD

Some of you guys have some amazing cable management skills. I'll make sure to take some pictures of mine and post them up when I have some free time.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Be gentle.. this is my first attempt overall, I thought it came out well, the Accelero makes it tough, but I think it was alright









Though the previous one was rated.. following the first post rules......

@jpyumul: back doesnt matter, as long as the backpanel closes, anything is fair game imo








Rating 10/10 as far as cables go, sleeving isn't what this thread is about, so I'm not going to shave off points for no sleeving








Impressive paint job btw ^^


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


8/10 from me.

For your first build I'd say that's not bad at all. Try to tug in those cables behind your motherboard some more (if you have room), instead of those red SATA cables try using the black ones instead and also you might wanna check out this Cable Sleeving Gallery & Discussion thread to pick up some tips on how to sleeve your own cables.










thanks man anyway heres the updated one
with help from guys in CM storm Scout Club
goin to fix it some more once ill learned to sleeve my own cable


----------



## BMorrisSly

Here's mine, finished today. Feeback much appreciated.

Before and after pitcures!


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*


Here's mine, finished today. Feeback much appreciated.

Before and after pitcures!










looks better man


----------



## CrazyV

Some pics of the NZXT Rouge case i finished the other day. Sorry about the pic's i used my phone.


----------



## CHEFFY!

I did even more cleanup and added an H50 cooler.


























@BMorrisSly - I give you an 8.5/10. You got some molex connectors sticking out that you could hide. Other than that, looks like thats the best that kind of case allows. Well done.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*





Be gentle.. this is my first attempt overall, I thought it came out well, the Accelero makes it tough, but I think it was alright









Though the previous one was rated.. following the first post rules......

@jpyumul: back doesnt matter, as long as the backpanel closes, anything is fair game imo








Rating 10/10 as far as cables go, sleeving isn't what this thread is about, so I'm not going to shave off points for no sleeving








Impressive paint job btw ^^


Looks really Nice and neat good job man


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHEFFY!*


I did even more cleanup and added an H50 cooler.


























@BMorrisSly - I give you an 8.5/10. You got some molex connectors sticking out that you could hide. Other than that, looks like thats the best that kind of case allows. Well done.


Good Job man


----------



## CHEFFY!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
Good Job man









Thanks man, i just need to get rid of that darn ribbon cable.. Looks horrid. Other than that, the PSU has such long cables, thats the best i could hide them in the back. Had to literally force the back panel on.


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CHEFFY!* 
Thanks man, i just need to get rid of that darn ribbon cable.. Looks horrid. Other than that, the PSU has such long cables, thats the best i could hide them in the back. Had to literally force the back panel on.

Had the same problem with the NZXT case very tight case to work in.









Looking good Munkypoo7


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Still need to clean up the cables coming out of the PSU


----------



## Billy O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 








Still need to clean up the cables coming out of the PSU

You would be golden with the HAF X's PSU cable cover.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy O*


You would be golden with the HAF X's PSU cable cover.


Would that fit my 932 nicely?


----------



## ImmortalKenny




----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*




















WHOAH! That is PERFECT in my eyes. 10/10!!!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*









WHOAH! That is PERFECT in my eyes. 10/10!!!


Haha, thanks.

I wish I could flip my HDD around, but the cables hit the front fan. :\\


----------



## Shane1244

You can rotate the bay 90 degrees.

andd, See what a nice camera and some good lighting can do?


----------



## Billy O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
Would that fit my 932 nicely?

It would if you modded it for the screw holes.


----------



## ThaJoker

this i just a quick put together after i sleeved it. but ill manage the cables and put in some false walls when i get my new fans.


----------



## Billy O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaJoker* 
this i just a quick put together after i sleeved it. but ill manage the cables and put in some false walls when i get my new fans.

Love the sleeving job, post final pics.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
Love the sleeving job, post final pics.

will do


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


You can rotate the bay 90 degrees.

andd, See what a nice camera and some good lighting can do?










You can, but then you can't take out the drive bays without removing the whole enclosure, which is a pain to do in itself.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
You can, but then you can't take out the drive bays without removing the whole enclosure, which is a pain to do in itself.

Yes you can, The slide right out the front.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Yes you can, The slide right out the front.


Oh, lol. I didn't see that you said 90 degrees. I was thinking 180.

I think I tried turning it 90 degrees, but the screw holes weren't aligned on one side of the enclosure.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Oh, lol. I didn't see that you said 90 degrees. I was thinking 180.

I think I tried turning it 90 degrees, but the screw holes weren't aligned on one side of the enclosure.


Haha, No worries.

Hmmp, That's weird. I can rotate mine any which way.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Oh, lol. I didn't see that you said 90 degrees. I was thinking 180.

I think I tried turning it 90 degrees, but the screw holes weren't aligned on one side of the enclosure.

Hey i saw you at the back table by the food and the guy with the danger den case at desertbash.

me and cd69scorp entered the cpu mag mod contest, and it came down to me and him. He won!

did you see the Normandy? i noticed yours from all the way accross the room


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
Hey i saw you at the back table by the food and the guy with the danger den case at desertbash.

me and cd69scorp entered the cpu mag mod contest, and it came down to me and him. He won!

did you see the Normandy? i noticed yours from all the way accross the room

I did pass by your computer a few times, but didn't see you there, otherwise I would've said hi. Nice rig you got going there though.

The guy with the DangerDen case was XFreeRollerX. He entered the contest too, but didn't win, obviously.









I didn't see you in any games though. Were you using a different username?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


I did pass by your computer a few times, but didn't see you there, otherwise I would've said hi. Nice rig you got going there though.

The guy with the DangerDen case was XFreeRollerX. He entered the contest too, but didn't win, obviously.









I didn't see you in any games though. Were you using a different username?


yeah we were just there to win prizes and the mod contest. we played a crap load of LFD2, and i spent all of saturday night trying to hit 4.7ghz with some people cheering me on and watching the end of some tournament at the same time. it was sweet!

Yeah the mod contest came down to me and cd69scorp. We thought xfreerollerx was going to give us trouble untill the judge called it sloppy lol and he also didnt have any mods from what i saw and the res just hanging. looked cool though.

i saw your rig from across the room and checked it out a few times but for some reason i didnt know it was you. sorry.


----------



## CHOCOLATE1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


yeah we were just there to win prizes and the mod contest. we played a crap load of LFD2, and i spent all of saturday night trying to hit 4.7ghz with some people cheering me on and watching the end of some tournament at the same time. it was sweet!

Yeah the mod contest came down to me and cd69scorp. We thought xfreerollerx was going to give us trouble untill the judge called it sloppy lol and he also didnt have any mods from what i saw and the res just hanging. looked cool though.

i saw your rig from across the room and checked it out a few times but for some reason i didnt know it was you. sorry.


I can't believe you just said that about XFreeRollerX's rig...

You're not talking about the big acrylic case.....are you?

Also, he really called it sloppy? what else he say lol, i'm intrigued cus i really thought the case stood out considering all the attention it got


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHOCOLATE1337*


I can't believe you just said that about XFreeRollerX's rig...

You're not talking about the big acrylic case.....are you?

Also, he really called it sloppy? what else he say lol, i'm intrigued cus i really thought the case stood out considering all the attention it got


i thought it looked great! amazing actually!!

... on another note, do you and him share a sock drawer or something? why dont you loosen your hold on his sack...

::edit::

i see mr sig rig... if you would have bolted down your res and maybe made 1 mod to the danger den case aside from the wc you would have prob have had a chance because it looked really good, but just throwing stuff in a danger den clear case was enough to give us a win... thanks!

the judge was really nice and told us that we had some of the best pc's hes seen. we askes him after cdscorp69 won and why you didnt, and he told us... sorry man, but i agree because anyone can do that. Looks freeking awesome though!

but heres Scorps...






























and heres mine...

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...ml#post6141490








now lets see yours...


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Epic ^^

9.8/10


----------



## CHOCOLATE1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
i thought it looked great! amazing actually!!

... on another note, do you and him share a sock drawer or something? why dont you loosen your hold on his sack...

::edit::

i see mr sig rig... if you would have bolted down your res and maybe made 1 mod to the danger den case aside from the wc you would have prob have had a chance because it looked really good, but just throwing stuff in a danger den clear case was enough to give us a win... thanks!

the judge was really nice and told us that we had some of the best pc's hes seen. we askes him after cdscorp69 won and why you didnt, and he told us... sorry man, but i agree because anyone can do that. Looks freeking awesome though!

but heres Scorps...

FYI its not a danger den case









Danger Den completely worked-over their Tower 26 model to what he has now.. The frame and basic connections work the same but ideally it is a different layout that I had them change to accommodate more

And no, we don't share the same sock drawer.. just good friends is all









Also, I didn't enter in the competition - its xFree's rig lol... I was a lil surprised at the sloppy comment.. maybe I'm just jealous


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHOCOLATE1337*


FYI its not a danger den case









Danger Den completely worked-over their Tower 26 model to what he has now.. The frame and basic connections work the same but ideally it is a different layout that I had them change to accommodate more

And no, we don't share the same sock drawer.. just good friends is all









Also, I didn't enter in the competition - its xFree's rig lol... I was a lil surprised at the sloppy comment.. maybe I'm just jealous










looked great for sure! sorry if it sounded like i was hating on it because it was beautifull along with immortals!

i cant ignore you have the same specs in your sig as that rig. not sure why you would be jelouse with the same hardware.

i would not mind this case


----------



## buddyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


i thought it looked great! amazing actually!!

... on another note, do you and him share a sock drawer or something? why dont you loosen your hold on his sack...

::edit::

i see mr sig rig... if you would have bolted down your res and maybe made 1 mod to the danger den case aside from the wc you would have prob have had a chance because it looked really good, but just throwing stuff in a danger den clear case was enough to give us a win... thanks!

the judge was really nice and told us that we had some of the best pc's hes seen. we askes him after cdscorp69 won and why you didnt, and he told us... sorry man, but i agree because anyone can do that. Looks freeking awesome though!

but heres Scorps...










and heres mine...



now lets see yours...


These are both beautiful! 10/10 each!
Here is mine...








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## CHOCOLATE1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


looked great for sure! sorry if it sounded like i was hating on it because it was beautifull along with immortals!

i cant ignore you have the same specs in your sig as that rig. not sure why you would be jelouse with the same hardware.

i would not mind this case




because I have a gutted cooler master elite ?

lol, similar hardware is almost same - pretty much asked what he had and bought the same stuff.. my rad setup isn't nearly as ideal, but for what I do, it suffices


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CHOCOLATE1337* 
because I have a gutted cooler master elite ?

lol, similar hardware is almost same - pretty much asked what he had and bought the same stuff.. my rad setup isn't nearly as ideal, but for what I do, it suffices

question... whats enthicity? he looked persian.

maybe if you got the 285's not ftw edition you could have gotten a better case than a $40 mid tower. or maybe just one of your vertically mounted vertexes... your so full of crap im going to slap you next year







.

i would hope you would at least have what was in that danger den case for cooling all that... at least. hell i couldnt even fit a hx1000 in a elite. wondering how i know? because i have one of those also for my bench...


----------



## Nuginu

8/10 I see some little cables creeping around -.-

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6021/dsc0049nb.jpg
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4965/insidevt.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1320/topmod.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/666/outsidepp.jpg


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuginu* 
8/10 I see some little cables creeping around -.-

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6021/dsc0049nb.jpg
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4965/insidevt.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1320/topmod.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/666/outsidepp.jpg

I would say the same for yours as well. I give both 8/10 Good job guys


----------



## CHOCOLATE1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


question... whats enthicity? he looked persian.

maybe if you got the 285's not ftw edition you could have gotten a better case than a $40 mid tower. or maybe just one of your vertically mounted vertexes... your so full of crap im going to slap you next year







.

i would hope you would at least have what was in that danger den case for cooling all that... at least. hell i couldnt even fit a hx1000 in a elite. wondering how i know? because i have one of those also for my bench...


Gutted case....


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*





















That's beautiful, are those by any chance WHITE cathodes? They actually add a very nice effect.


----------



## articzap

I'm working with a pretty small case which limits some of my options.







Although I have some good ideas for the next time I tear it apart.









So first the before picture, which was the initial install of everything about 5 days ago.










Freshly redone for better cable management. Again working with a small case.


----------



## TARRCO

You did make a really good improvement from before but you really need to hide the video's card power cables.. But looks nice









Anyways... Heres my new MATX Vulcan Rig









Got my Vulcan 2 days ago









Upgraded from a Elite 341.

Lovin' it.

Cable management took me about 2-3 hours lol. But I'm amazed at what this case can fit in it







Yes I have a really low end system but this case could easily fit a full tower system.. on a matx board ofcourse lol

anyways... PIC



























*The heat sink wouldn't fit with the fan facing the back.. So I put it so the fan faces towards the top and it fits just by like at least 1cm. JUST!*



















*The red switch is a little custom switch I put in for one of the fans. The case doesnt come with that switch but it comes with the one under it. Which turns one of the 120's and the front orange LED's on/off, Pretty neat ha.*










*As I said before.. Just fits!*









































































Let me know what you think


----------



## Ksireaper

My 1st build.

Mounted the hard drives backwards and upside down to hide the cables. (thanks TjHarlow)

Still waiting on the ram to come from newegg today.


----------



## articzap

The original plan was to bring the vid card power cables under the card but then when we were putting it back together I realized they were to short so i had to bring them from the top.


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## YangerD

The Vulcan rig is pretty sweet. Everything looks so tiny haha


----------



## airplaneman

I posted this last week but I had an awful pic..so here are some better ones. Tell me what you think!


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I posted this last week but I had an awful pic..so here are some better ones. Tell me what you think!

I'd give that a 9.4 personally. Even w/ sleeved wiring,I prefer them to be as hidden as possible.

Possible steps I'd take to improve (in my eyes):

1.) sleeve the pwr/reset/hdd led/pwr led cables.

2.) sleeve the cathode/led cable beside your drive bay,extend it a bit and tuck it where it can't be seen.

3.) use some color matched zip ties to bundle those pci-e pwr connector cables a little more neatly together.

4.) sleeve or cover the psu cables visible in the lower portion of the case...the cheap sleaving the manufacturers use just kills me. Premium prices for junk sleeving.









Otherwise...you have a great start. Now carry through and finish the job























On another note....I'm approaching finished on my system cable wise. Getting ready to cut the floor out for 3 120mm 140cfm fans as soon as my new cutting jig arrives. After a fresh repaint,I'll post more pics


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
I'd give that a 9.4 personally. Even w/ sleeved wiring,I prefer them to be as hidden as possible.

Possible steps I'd take to improve (in my eyes):

1.) sleeve the pwr/reset/hdd led/pwr led cables.

2.) sleeve the cathode/led cable beside your drive bay,extend it a bit and tuck it where it can't be seen.

3.) use some color matched zip ties to bundle those pci-e pwr connector cables a little more neatly together.

4.) sleeve or cover the psu cables visible in the lower portion of the case...the cheap sleaving the manufacturers use just kills me. Premium prices for junk sleeving.









Otherwise...you have a great start. Now carry through and finish the job























On another note....I'm approaching finished on my system cable wise. Getting ready to cut the floor out for 3 120mm 140cfm fans as soon as my new cutting jig arrives. After a fresh repaint,I'll post more pics









Thanks for the input. I'll zip-tie the PCI-E cables together but as for the LED cables - you can't see them when the side-panel is on, so I don't really care lol. I just took it off for the pictures.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Thanks for the input. I'll zip-tie the PCI-E cables together but as for the LED cables - you can't see them when the side-panel is on, so I don't really care lol. I just took it off for the pictures.

Np







On mine...I have as much of the wiring on the backside as hidden as possible too. Although...mine is a demo system to show off to potential customers. So perfect,is just good enough


----------



## articzap

opps


----------



## airplaneman

Anyone else care to share their opinion on mine? =D


----------



## Swae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Anyone else care to share their opinion on mine? =D


Is there any way to hide that thing that looks to be creeping out of there the hard drives are a little over halfway up?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


Is there any way to hide that thing that looks to be creeping out of there the hard drives are a little over halfway up?


It's either my CD drive power/SATA cable or the zip tie holding my hard drives (Long story lol), so no, unfortunately not really.


----------



## Pipesafa

Before:










After some mod and sleeving.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

not bad, some paint a gpu and sleeves, nice work i give 8/10


----------



## imadude10

@Pipesafa 9/10. The angle is a bit weird and I can't see straight on into the case. Leaves room for skepticism.







Also your rear fan is the wrong way.


----------



## Pipesafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imadude10*


@Pipesafa 9/10. The angle is a bit weird and I can't see straight on into the case. Leaves room for skepticism.







Also your rear fan is the wrong way.


Yep mi Monitor dont let me to take a better pic but all the cables exit and get hide by the board tray. and the fan yep i know i correct that after the photo.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Got another done

Excuse the cruddy pic and chipped paint lol


----------



## Ren-dog

Before:









Paint, Sleeve, Jigsaw, Blood, sweat and tears latter...


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


Got another done

Excuse the cruddy pic and chipped paint lol











Looks good!


----------



## Ksireaper

Ren 9/10 for working with that case. very hard to hide the wires.

Here is mine.

best pic i have of the machine (pre Ram). Eerything looks exactly the same but with the ram in now. lol.


----------



## Dilyn

10/10 mate.
It's as clean as you can get it I think. Very nice work.


----------



## 98uk




----------



## sweffymo

Here's mine... Ignore the I/O panel cable at the bottom and the random fan cable hanging down... I have fixed it since I took this picture...


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Here's mine... Ignore the I/O panel cable at the bottom and the random fan cable hanging down... I have fixed it since I took this picture...











Why is your fan controller on the inside on a hard drive bay? Don't you find it annoying having to take off your side panel each time you want to adjust?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Why is your fan controller on the inside on a hard drive bay? Don't you find it annoying having to take off your side panel each time you want to adjust?


It doesn't bug me because I don't adjust them too often. I moved it inside because I stealthed my ODD and it looked funny sticking out of the front. Now the front of my case looks completely empty.


----------



## Tecnico

The lights are now on the door for better effect.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

8.5/10, love the red PSU cables, lights looks a little tacky to me, but that may change when you put the side on.









Mine;









It's pretty bad, but I can't seem to get the other side on with the 24Pin stuck there, doesn't change airflow much and I don't have a window, so I don't see it. Although that one cable from the exhaust fan does annoy me, might have to extend that.









Took out one of my Junis to lower noise, going to put it back on tonight I think as it's hitting 30C ambient here at the moment.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


8.5/10, love the red PSU cables, lights looks a little tacky to me, but that may change when you put the side on.









Mine;









It's pretty bad, but I can't seem to get the other side on with the 24Pin stuck there, doesn't change airflow much and I don't have a window, so I don't see it. Although that one cable from the exhaust fan does annoy me, might have to extend that.









Took out one of my Junis to lower noise, going to put it back on tonight I think as it's hitting 30C ambient here at the moment.




























Looks pretty good. Plus no window so it won't matter much if it doesn't effect airflow like you said.


----------



## sequencius

This is the best I could do with an *NZXT Gamma* with no zipties. Anyone else have a Gamma with a cleaner setup??? I'd be interested to see!


----------



## <<<MAD>>>

Here's mine...

















before









after

i don't know much about cable management...but i think this is much better than before.....

whats my cable rating??


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<<<MAD>>>* 
Here's mine...

















before









after

i don't know much about cable management...but i think this is much better than before.....

whats my cable rating??

Not to be mean but I would say a solid 4/10









Have you seen some of the other rigs in this thread? This really needs to get cleaned up. Alot. I wouldn't be surprised if your hardware started overheating.. It looks like it's getting no airflow


----------



## pez

Mmm best it's going to get:


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Mmm best it's going to get:











Now that's really nice







8/10. I think only rigs with the sexy single sleeving power supply cables get 10/10.

But well done







Look's good.


----------



## CrazyV

pez, I would say a 7/10. Looks Good








I would say sleeve your cables and re-sleeve the ones that are done already.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Mmm best it's going to get:











Looking good 9/10. The only thing I can suggest is using 1 tube instead of two for the sata cables like this.
Overall that is a great build!


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ksireaper* 
Ren 9/10 for working with that case. very hard to hide the wires.

Here is mine.

best pic i have of the machine (pre Ram). Eerything looks exactly the same but with the ram in now. lol.










lmao micro atx in a 900. But really though, nice holes, nice stuff!


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Now that's really nice







8/10. I think only rigs with the sexy single sleeving power supply cables get 10/10.

But well done







Look's good.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyV*


pez, I would say a 7/10. Looks Good








I would say sleeve your cables and re-sleeve the ones that are done already.
Just my 2 cents











Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Looking good 9/10. The only thing I can suggest is using 1 tube instead of two for the sata cables like this.
Overall that is a great build!


















Thanks guys! And gamer, I actually thought about that after I uploaded the pic. I may end up doing just that.

I say you deserve a good 8/10. Curious, why did you mount your H50 up there as opposed to as how mine is?


----------



## Acroma

This is my old one, I'll take pics of my sig rig later.


----------



## anachronism

Never bothered with cable management before getting the ATCS 840 so this is a first effort and I've probably missed opportunities to clean it up more.


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Thanks guys! And gamer, I actually thought about that after I uploaded the pic. I may end up doing just that.

I say you deserve a good 8/10. Curious, why did you mount your H50 up there as opposed to as how mine is?

Thanks, I mounted my H50 there b/c I really wanted to intake air for my H50 since my MSI Hawk has 2 fans exahausting hot air into the case. I used to have a puch pull in the rear as exhaust but I get nearly the same temps this way and it's much quieter. You may be wondering why I don't do push pull intake on the rear and that's b/c the metal grill makes it too noisy and I know I could add shrouds to help with the sound but I'm really happy with this setup right now. My PC is dead silent!


----------



## <<<MAD>>>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Not to be mean but I would say a solid 4/10









Have you seen some of the other rigs in this thread? This really needs to get cleaned up. Alot. I wouldn't be surprised if your hardware started overheating.. It looks like it's getting no airflow









yea i saw the other rigs....they look awesome...
and the other thing is that i don't know much about cable management and the air flow inside case.....and my VGA is overheating too..









can i have some help........


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Thanks, I mounted my H50 there b/c I really wanted to intake air for my H50 since my MSI Hawk has 2 fans exahausting hot air into the case. I used to have a puch pull in the rear as exhaust but I get nearly the same temps this way and it's much quieter. You may be wondering why I don't do push pull intake on the rear and that's b/c the metal grill makes it too noisy and I know I could add shrouds to help with the sound but I'm really happy with this setup right now. My PC is dead silent!










Ah, I gotcha, but what fan grill are you speaking of?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *<<<MAD>>>*


yea i saw the other rigs....they look awesome...
and the other thing is that i don't know much about cable management and the air flow inside case.....and my VGA is overheating too..









can i have some help........


I'm not familiar with your case, but what I can say is it seems a modular PSU or even a PSU with sleeved cables would just help for overall general airflow and appearance. It looks from your sig rig that it's due time for a new PSU as well.


----------



## Prescott-King

Here is a pic of my new system's cable management....


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prescott-King* 
Here is a pic of my new system's cable management....










6/10

you can do better


----------



## Prescott-King

Quote:

6/10

you can do better
exactly how?


----------



## mrfajita

DFI+CM690=a sexy system


----------



## Prescott-King

that looks sweet. I give that a 8/10!!


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 








DFI+CM690=a sexy system

9/10 looks great!


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prescott-King* 
Here is a pic of my new system's cable management....










7/10


----------



## CrazyV

mrfajita, I give it a 7/10







The lights move your attention away from the wiring but once you get a good look it is done the same as Prescott-King rig.







Good job to both of you!!


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyV* 
mrfajita, I give it a 7/10







The lights move your attention away from the wiring but once you get a good look it is done the same as Prescott-King rig.







Good job to both of you!!









true, but mrfajitas stock cable color really helps. Also looks like Prescott kings new system could have been better money spent on modern CPU, mobo and ram.


----------



## Ksireaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
lmao micro atx in a 900. But really though, nice holes, nice stuff!

That is a EVGA x58 sli LE in an Antec 1200. No micro ATX there.


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
true, but mrfajitas stock cable color really helps. Also looks like Prescott kings new system could have been better money spent on modern CPU, mobo and ram.

Yes, But this is the thread rate my cables. So we can not judge based on hardware and cable color thats why i gave them the same score


----------



## <<<MAD>>>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Ah, I gotcha, but what fan grill are you speaking of?

I'm not familiar with your case, but what I can say is it seems a modular PSU or even a PSU with sleeved cables would just help for overall general airflow and appearance. It looks from your sig rig that it's due time for a new PSU as well.

ya i know......
but can't find good PSU's in Sri lanka....


----------



## <<<MAD>>>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Not to be mean but I would say a solid 4/10









Have you seen some of the other rigs in this thread? This really needs to get cleaned up. Alot. I wouldn't be surprised if your hardware started overheating.. It looks like it's getting no airflow









take a look at my air flow and give me some ideas.....

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post9967775


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Ah, I gotcha, but what fan grill are you speaking of?

Just the metal grill for the rear fan slot.


----------



## anachronism

Ouch, is my cabling so bad that no one will even rate it?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anachronism* 
Never bothered with cable management before getting the ATCS 840 so this is a first effort and I've probably missed opportunities to clean it up more.

5/10 for routing cables


----------



## Clairvoyant129

I cheated cable management.




































Finally I got my RMA replacement for X-FI Titanium Fatality.


----------



## ehume

Clairvoyant129 - the part you showed us is 9/10. It's about as good as you're going to get without resleeving your psu cables in general and unisleeving in particular. Give the sleeving nuts a point to play with. We didn't see the rest of the case, though.

Here's mine:

First, before the top and bottom case fans, to show that the cables that will be visible later are at the back of the case:










The rig in natural light. Those cables at the lower right were what the temporary HD cage was hiding. The HD cage for this case is put in cross-wise, and mightily impedes airflow, no matter what you do. Gone, kemosabe.










All lit up. You can see all the cables now. I'm still looking for a "left angle" SATA data cable for my HD that does not have a latch. Latches interfere with SATA cables that are on the bottom of a SATA stack. You can see the SATA power cable running from the HD at the top to the ODD in the middle to the SSD in the 3.5 bay at the bottom of the drive cages. The power for the side panel fan is between the bottom fan and the psu - disconnected for the moment.










Closeup of the MB and its connections:










Backside final. When this pic was taken I had four fans ganged to the cpu fan header. They all report their rpm's to four fan headers on the mb, so there's lots of cables back here. Also, I had to tie off unused cables from the semi-modular psu. Thank goodness for cable ties.










Finally, a very prosaic location. But it accounts for the choice of case.










Note: no side window so pretty things would be wasted.


----------



## Ren-dog

Since moved some cables to behind the mobo tray.

About to do a bit more work to it.


----------



## Billy O

9.5/10. Paint that white wire at the bottom and tuck those wires in the 3.5 inch bays behind the hard drives and it's perfect. Very nice job IMO.


----------



## Pings

I'd say:

@ Clairvoyant129 10/10

@ ehume 7/10

@ Ren-dog 9/10


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ren-dog* 









Since moved some cables to behind the mobo tray.

About to do a bit more work to it.

Whoa epic GPU hang, but 9/10.


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy O*


9.5/10. Paint that white wire at the bottom and tuck those wires in the 3.5 inch bays behind the hard drives and it's perfect. Very nice job IMO.


You mean like this?


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Whoa epic GPU hang, but 9/10.


Yeah not much i can do about that atm.

So... does i get 10/10?

All thats left under HDD is the bottom of my sata cables and the CC box.


----------



## Billy O

Clean as it gets IMO, 10. The HAF X PSU cable cover would be so nice for you.

Question: Where are the sata cable + power cable going to the optical drive?


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
Clean as it gets IMO, 10. The HAF X PSU cable cover would be so nice for you.

Question: Where are the sata cable + power cable going to the optical drive?

Behind the CC.

Sorry but i dont have a pic that shows it :/


----------



## Billy O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ren-dog* 
Behind the CC.

Sorry but i dont have a pic that shows it :/

Slick man, I may have to shift my CC an inch towards the back.


----------



## j0n3z3y

I'm kind of curious as to how some of you judge these recent pics 9-10/10 when stacking up to examples found in this thread like these?

No offence intended to the people that tried their hardest w/ what they had. But comparatively speaking,how do you justify a 10 when others have invested much more time/effort/money into their wiring and had results like this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 




































Personally,I rated that one a 10. Anything lesser,doesn't deserve a 10 imho and does injustice to those who made a work of art.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


I'm kind of curious as to how some of you judge these recent pics 9-10/10 when stacking up to examples found in this thread like these?

No offence intended to the people that tried their hardest w/ what they had. But comparatively speaking,how do you justify a 10 when others have invested much more time/effort/money into their wiring and had results like this?

Personally,I rated that one a 10. Anything lesser,doesn't deserve a 10 imho and does injustice to those who made a work of art.


That is EXACTLY why I personally don't even post in here. Everybody has gotten WAAAY too lenient on their ratings anymore. People are getting 10's when they actually deserve 6-7's.


----------



## CrazyV

+1 Agreed ^ I got in a little trouble when i gave lower scores above.







They get so defensive over it.







I don't think a 5-6-7/10 is a bad score for most of these. I agree a 10/10 should be perfect!!!


----------



## sequencius

Get a better scale then.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


That is EXACTLY why I personally don't even post in here. Everybody has gotten WAAAY too lenient on their ratings anymore. People are getting 10's when they actually deserve 6-7's.


Agreed,and I'm happy to know others hold themselves to higher standards as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyV*


+1 Agreed ^ I got in a little trouble when i gave lower scores above.







They get so defensive over it.







I don't think a 5-6-7/10 is a bad score for most of these. I agree a 10/10 should be perfect!!!










Don't mind them,perfection is perfection. If it's not perfect...say so.







I won't post until mine is perfected. Which,is just a very short way off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Get a better scale then.


Including decimal points,how could it be possible to need more than 99 numbers for ranking? Learn how to judge w/o sucking up and giving more credit than is due would've been a better solution from you,don't you think? Sorry if that sounds harsh, but that is the truth of the matter.


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Get a better scale then.



The scale they are using is fine.







Just don't be so giving with the points unless it deserves it


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


Including decimal points,how could it be possible to need more than 99 numbers for ranking? Learn how to judge w/o sucking up and giving more credit than is due would've been a better solution from you,don't you think? Sorry if that sounds harsh, but that is the truth of the matter.


Ehh I hope you aren't talking about me specifically.. because I believe I have yet give anyone a rating in this thread. I've only posted once and it was my own picture...


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Ehh I hope you aren't talking about me specifically.. because I believe I have yet give anyone a rating in this thread. I've only posted once and it was my own picture...


I was refering to your solution specifically. Don't read anything into it that wasn't written. I'm far too direct for that.







People should be giving credit to the top players in this thread. If it deserves a .1, then give a .1 as the rating. I'm seeing 6-8's that shouldn't have gotten better than 3 to 5.

Frankly, there's no reason for it. Unless their just trying to suck up,for what reason? I have no idea, nor does it make any sense too. Be honest w/ ratings, that is what I'm asking for.

Enough w/ the slightly OT...post some pics and lets get this party started.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


I was refering to your solution specifically. Don't read anything into it that wasn't written. I'm far too direct for that.







People should be giving credit to the top players in this thread. If it deserves a .1, then give a .1 as the rating. I'm seeing 6-8's that shouldn't have gotten better than 3 to 5.


Well the problem is simply that not everyone has the time to look through the whole thread and therefore don't know what a "10" or a "9" looks like.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Well the problem is simply that not everyone has the time to look through the whole thread and therefore don't know what a "10" or a "9" looks like.


That's what I'm trying to rectify. I'll be posting my own 9 or 10 before long to give another reminder


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Well the problem is simply that not everyone has the time to look through the whole thread and therefore don't know what a "10" or a "9" looks like.

How is it so hard? The very FIRST POST is a 10. That should give some indication right there.


----------



## WTHbot

I'm no where close to being done.










Sleeving, heatshrink, and cable anchors are on there way.


----------



## pez

Sure a 10 should be perfect, but some people are familiar with certain cases which make it hard for cable management. For example, without someone with the skill to mod well, an original Antec P180 is by far one of the hardest cases to manage cables in. There is no motherboard tray, and there are no cutouts for hiding away cables. When someone puts a lot of effort into it and can actually make it look 'tidy' I think that warrants a good 8 or 9. Of course not a 10 as most modders deserve those. The same goes for a case like the Antec 300.


----------



## DazTora

The first rig also has hardly anything in it, of course its going to be tidy


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DazTora* 
The first rig also has hardly anything in it, of course its going to be tidy

On a side note I've got the same graphics card as the one in the OP. I;'m holding it in my hand right now. I got this for my first computer ever as an upgrade lol!

E-Geforce 6200 low profile passively cooled.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Sure a 10 should be perfect, but some people are familiar with certain cases which make it hard for cable management. For example, without someone with the skill to mod well, an original Antec P180 is by far one of the hardest cases to manage cables in. There is no motherboard tray, and there are no cutouts for hiding away cables. When someone puts a lot of effort into it and can actually make it look 'tidy' I think that warrants a good 8 or 9. Of course not a 10 as most modders deserve those. The same goes for a case like the Antec 300.

ahaha p180....... rite.... try a CM elite 341.... theirs no room behind mobo tray. n its matx ... so no room spare rly... exept for 5.25bay >.>


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Sure a 10 should be perfect, but some people are familiar with certain cases which make it hard for cable management. For example, without someone with the skill to mod well, an original Antec P180 is by far one of the hardest cases to manage cables in. There is no motherboard tray, and there are no cutouts for hiding away cables. When someone puts a lot of effort into it and can actually make it look 'tidy' I think that warrants a good 8 or 9. Of course not a 10 as most modders deserve those. The same goes for a case like the Antec 300.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
ahaha p180....... rite.... try a CM elite 341.... theirs no room behind mobo tray. n its matx ... so no room spare rly... exept for 5.25bay >.>

I understand that. But,many times...there are ways around that. My case (X-cruiser) has no provisions for management either. In those cases, a bit of ingenuity goes along way.

I spent almost 16 years building custom show and fabbing race cars. There are no situations I can't come up w/ a work around for. Try hiding an entire wiring harness in a cars engine bay for fun









Trust me,when I post the final pics before I build (literally) my new case, you'll understand. There are ways around everything.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


ahaha p180....... rite.... try a CM elite 341.... theirs no room behind mobo tray. n its matx ... so no room spare rly... exept for 5.25bay >.>


Oh take a look below







. Yeah, the space between the back of the mobo platform and the side panel was at most 1/8th of an inch thick. In that pic below, there were SO MANY cables hidden behind that removable HDD rack. The only reason I kept that in there was to cover up those cables, lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


I understand that. But,many times...there are ways around that. My case (X-cruiser) has no provisions for management either. In those cases, a bit of ingenuity goes along way.

I spent almost 16 years building custom show and fabbing race cars. There are no situations I can't come up w/ a work around for. Try hiding an entire wiring harness in a cars engine bay for fun









Trust me,when I post the final pics before I build (literally) my new case, you'll understand. There are ways around everything.


















Oh yeah, I managed to get my old P180 in a decent looking fashion.

Here's the last good pic of it before I got a new case:


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
















yeah lol i tryed on the 341... aint the best... ... im gonna try again when get new psu ( cx-400 or vx-550 ) except for random fans i jamed on top of hhd case front 120mm fan wasn't pushing any air.... cables pretty tidy... thx to jamming cables in the front panel + spare 5.25bay.... the hhd + fan power cables r their... its pretty packed lol.... be fun to do it again... next time ill try... a bit more :]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
.

yeah. the 341.. a non sleved 4pin cable almost doesnt fit :/.... i have so push down on my side panel for it... n ive cut few holes ( weak case >.> ) so it sits lower...

if your cables were longer could of done lil better but yeah. nice work though :]


----------



## Swae

Ignore my molex train, I had to rush some fans in this weekend because my computer was putting hot air out. 
I'll fix it when my cold cathodes come sometime this week or next, and post more pictures.



















The dangling cord is for the side fan.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


Ignore my molex train, I had to rush some fans in this weekend because my computer was putting hot air out. 
The dangling cord is for the side fan.


i give it a 4


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swae* 
.

yeah im gonna go with 4 aswell..... could do a lot better...

idk which fan cables r ment to be their or not.. guess they all r. cause their in ur computer atm lol...


----------



## Swae

Guess I'll have to post again once I fix those when my lights come


----------



## tibor28

All right, here is my new cable management. Can't think of anything else to imporove at the moment. Too bad I have to run those damn SATA and power connectors to the HDD and DVD drive, they are really messing it up


----------



## CrazyV

Great Job!!!







7.5/10
If you want those wires out of site try and extend them to the top of the case and cross the open gap in the black part of the case. Otherwise Sweeet job


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyV*


Great Job!!!







7.5/10
If you want those wires out of site try and extend them to the top of the case and cross the open gap in the black part of the case. Otherwise Sweeet job










Thanks for the rating and suggestion







I think I'm going to spray the interior of the case black, get black SATA cables (and also a black 24 pin extension for the mobo) and run the cables on the bottom or top as you suggest. That should make the cables hardly visible.


----------



## CrazyV

It is amazing what black paint/powered coating will do to hide wires! But it looks sweet as it is


----------



## Tribulex

Find the length of all your cables. Call this "A".
Find the length of all visible cable. Call this "B".

Divide "B" by "A", and multiply by 10. This is now your cable management rating.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
Find the length of all your cables. Call this "A".
Find the length of all visible cable. Call this "B".

Divide "B" by "A", and multiply by 10. This is now your cable management rating.

Why did you make that so big? Also, there is no way I'm going to pull all my cables out just to measure 'em...

What about a system where we post pics of our computers, then people comment on them and tell us how we can improve, then give us a general rating out of ten? Oh wait...

EDIT: The guy below me makes a decent point too. Flawed cable management calculator is flawed.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
Find the length of all your cables. Call this "A".
Find the length of all visible cable. Call this "B".

Divide "B" by "A", and multiply by 10. This is now your cable management rating.[/SIZE]

but how are you ment to find out the length of someones cables...
if you only got a picture? they could be 5cm away... and itll be differnt to if it was 30cm back....

and what if theirs like ( idk how many well say ) A = 15(cm) and B = 3...

so 15/3x10? u get 50? lol
and how to u classify what cables visiable? if u include the 24pin and such it could be more then 15cm lol .... ( pcix cables to )


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


but how are you ment to find out the length of someones cables...
if you only got a picture? they could be 5cm away... and itll be differnt to if it was 30cm back....

and what if theirs like ( idk how many well say ) A = 15(cm) and B = 3...

so 15/3x10? u get 50? lol 
and how to u classify what cables visiable? if u include the 24pin and such it could be more then 15cm lol .... ( pcix cables to )


Agreed. And once I have my cables tucked away in their copper tubes, there's no way I'm pulling them out to measure them. Going by the manufacturers rated length is useless too as some people will have either shortened or lengthened them. People need to stop worrying about hurting each others feelings and give honest feedback on the systems being posted. 10/10 should be reserved for only the systems with amazingly well managed cables. Most of the systems posted recently get a 5 or 6 from me.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Agreed. And once I have my cables tucked away in their copper tubes, there's no way I'm pulling them out to measure them. Going by the manufacturers rated length is useless too as some people will have either shortened or lengthened them. People need to stop worrying about hurting each others feelings and give honest feedback on the systems being posted. 10/10 should be reserved for only the systems with amazingly well managed cables. Most of the systems posted recently get a 5 or 6 from me.


If my system is included in that 5/6 group...you mind explaining why? No hard feelings, but I want it too look as good as possible. Pics are a couple pages back.


----------



## TFL Replica

Cable Hiding != Cable Management


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

I don't see anybody above that I can rate
But heres mine,a antec 900 heavily cut and modded for cables. Its still being modded and the heat sink will be replaced with a h50 soon


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
All right, here is my new cable management. Can't think of anything else to imporove at the moment. Too bad I have to run those damn SATA and power connectors to the HDD and DVD drive, they are really messing it up









8.5
Put sleeving or wire loom over the optical driver connections, those power and SATA connections in the bottom, and over the front panel connections, and I'd say a good 9/10.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Cable Hiding != Cable Management

YES! Finally, someone who gets it.

Cable management is about getting the cables out of the way of the airflow for better cooling, the fact that this usually leads to hiding the cables is just a plus.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
YES! Finally, someone who gets it.

Cable management is about getting the cables out of the way of the airflow for better cooling, the fact that this usually leads to hiding the cables is just a plus.

No, It's not just about getting them out of the way for cooling, It's mostly about after moving the cables, they look good, even if they aren't seen.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
No, It's not just about getting them out of the way for cooling, It's mostly about after moving the cables, they look good, even if they aren't seen.

The whole concept of cable management is to get the cables out of the way of airflow to drop temps... Argue it if you will, but that is what started the whole cable-management thing. Windows came along and people wanted their PC's to look good since the internals were now visible, but the concept of keeping airflow unrestricted was something that existed way before the windowed PC case.

Now it has evolved into keeping cables hidden, and maybe that is why most people (including me) do it, but the rating system in this thread focuses too much on that and not enough about the practicality of it.


----------



## Tribulex

Well, everyone seems rather contradictory. Also I said to divide the smaller number by the bigger number, then multiply by 10. Learn 2 math.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


If my system is included in that 5/6 group...you mind explaining why? No hard feelings, but I want it too look as good as possible. Pics are a couple pages back.


Not at all. Your cable management is very good. The only thing I can find to improve on is the cable running up the 5.25" bays. Sleeve it or hide it and you're good to go. In terms of cable aesthetics once you do something with that one, that's a 10 from me.


----------



## ehume

Form vs function.

Beagles were bred for rabbit hunting. Show bred beagles are handsome. Field champion beagles are some of the ugliest dogs you ever saw.

It's nice when your cables look pretty, but that's prettiness-inside-the-case rating, IMO. Managing your cables is . . . . managing your cables for cooling. Sleeving them and hiding them adds to prettiness, but does not necessarily add to the function of getting them out of the air path. You might even have a situation like mine where there is nothing for the cables to hide behind.

I really prefer rating on function, not prettiness.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Form vs function.

Beagles were bred for rabbit hunting. Show bred beagles are handsome. Field champion beagles are some of the ugliest dogs you ever saw.

It's nice when your cables look pretty, but that's prettiness-inside-the-case rating, IMO. Managing your cables is . . . . managing your cables for cooling. Sleeving them and hiding them adds to prettiness, but does not necessarily add to the function of getting them out of the air path. You might even have a situation like mine where there is nothing for the cables to hide behind.

I really prefer rating on function, not prettiness.


When a system is watercooled (like the system of the person I just rated), airflow is not as much of a crucial factor. Still important yes, but nowhere near as important as in an air cooled system, thus the reasoning behind me rating his cables for aesthetics. There is no harm in trying to beautify something that is typically ugly either. This thread is a generalised 'rate my cables' thread, which encompasses both aesthetics and management skills.


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

Guys It doesn't matter what you rate it on, its your opinion,even if you think cleaning cables is for performance or looks. Your missing the point of this thread! a lot of pc cables ratings have been missed including mine.

Its like if you see 2 cat owners argue over what the point of a litter box is. The one says that It hides the nasty cat waste, the other says its for getting ride of the smell. Well it works both ways for a litter box. Its the samething with a pc!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIFOLWANTS2BUY*


Guys It doesn't matter what you rate it on, its your opinion,even if you think cleaning cables is for performance or looks. Your missing the point of this thread! a lot of pc cables ratings have been missed including mine.

Its like if you see 2 cat owners argue over what the point of a litter box is. The one says that It hides the nasty cat waste, the other says its for getting ride of the smell. Well it works both ways for a litter box. Its the samething with a pc!


Arguing is not my intention. Just explaining why I rated on aesthetics is all


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Arguing is not my intention. Just explaining why I rated on aesthetics is all










I never said you were arguing








But really, lets get back to cable rating


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIFOLWANTS2BUY*


I never said you were arguing








But really, lets get back to cable rating


My apologies, that was the impression I got from your post


----------



## Marin

Rate it, go go go.


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

I give that a 8.7
The stealth mod can be done easy with the right sata cables
But besides that, for a 1200 that's really good. Its out of the way from fans and looks good!
Maybe a little modding for the best management and it could be a 10


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Rate it, go go go.




7.5/10 Good job of managing cables. Places for improvement:

1.) Drill or cut an access hole under the mobo for the pwr switch/hdd led/pwr led/reset switch cable.

2.) Exit the power cables in the right hand upper corner behind the mobo tray behind the drive bay.

3.) Pull sata cables together and zip tie them to make one singular bundle going into the management hole on upper and lower drives.

4.) Make a custom extension for the 8pin pci-e's,so the adapters are not causing excessive turbulence in your air flow.

5.) Purely for asthetics, sleeving









6.) Chain drive power cables together.

On the topic of how I judge. Form follows function....then follows asthetics. For me,a 10 is a work of art. The asthetics are required for a perfect score imho. Perfect funtion from me gets an 8,the last 2 points are reserved for asthetically pleasing work. Anything above 5 is a good score,below means you've not given sufficient effort to impress me. lol....I judge my own work 10x more harshly than I do others


----------



## oliverw92

Built this little rig for my mate, i want one myself! The mini p180 is a dream to build in, so feature rich. Cable management is pretty easy too. Took me 2 hours to build it all, then another 4 to install OS, games etc because of the awful internet i had to use.


----------



## pez

8/10

What GPU is that? I honestly miss my P180. I'm still interested in getting one with cable management.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

The GPU looks like reference XFX 5850's.


----------



## pez

Hmmm, thought they still had those red pieces on the side as well.


----------



## reaper~

Finally my rig is done... now off to fine-tune it.







Sorry about the size.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Finally my rig is done... now off to fine-tune it.







Sorry about the size.











Holy crap! 10/10. Of course it's pretty much cheating to have that case...









I love the sleeving though.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Holy crap! 10/10. Of course it's pretty much cheating to have that case...









I love the sleeving though.


Heh, thanks! And yeah you're right about the Obsidian. It makes it so easy to hide all the cables, felt like I cheated.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Finally my rig is done... now off to fine-tune it.







Sorry about the size.



















Wow, talk about perfection... The case I mean







. Jokes, great job man! Very neat.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Wow, talk about perfection... The case I mean







. Jokes, great job man! Very neat.

LOL Thanks.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'll have better pics up once my 5870 is installed with the EK waterblock


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai* 
I'll have better pics up once my 5870 is installed with the EK waterblock









That 8-pin EPS needs to be rerouted, badly.

EDIT: that's an Antec?!?!








never mind, that is really well done


----------



## Nlclock

Tell me what you think, just redone some cables.









Thanks!


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nlclock* 









Tell me what you think, just redone some cables.









Thanks!

Looks good! Im not a fan of the stickers, but the cables are excellent! I cant see any improvements so I give it a 10!


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RIFOLWANTS2BUY* 
I don't see anybody above that I can rate
But heres mine,a antec 900 heavily cut and modded for cables. Its still being modded and the heat sink will be replaced with a h50 soon

















I dont want to be a jerk, but can anybody rate mine please? Thanks!


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

Guy above me gets an 8.... But that can go up to an 9 because 900's are hard to get cables to look clean.

Speaking of antec 900's here's my sig rig:









And here's the other, a CM690










Darn IDE Cable killed me.... luckily that's gone now


----------



## wonka08

Looks good RIFOL. Only complaint i can see from the pic is the CPU fan wire. Maybe some of the cables running across the bottom too. I give it a 8.2/10. Also, why are you running your ram in single channel rather than dual channel? Seems odd to me. Here's my system


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rob0tuss1n* 

Darn IDE Cable killed me.... luckily that's gone now









BTW - this is a CM 690, my extra box.

Looks good to me! Get a new Ide cable though,its really killings the look of it,makes it seem old. Try one of these to make it look better
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-097-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-040-_-Product
This one i think is the best, its really cheap too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-036-_-Product
Thats where you can improve







I give it a 8.4/10

And wonka08:
I think yours looks really good, its just the on wire running up and over the gpu is making it look bad 8.7/10
Oh and for running it in a single channel, its becuase the other to slots are fried, (at-least thats what I have been told) But for 60$ I don't care


----------



## Nlclock

Thanks RIFOLWANTS2BUY









I kinda agree with the stickers, hehe


----------



## ryaan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RIFOLWANTS2BUY* 
I dont want to be a jerk, but can anybody rate mine please? Thanks!

8.5 everything is hidden well, i just got a 900 and its very difficult to hide stuff (specially cause i dont want to cut holes)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rob0tuss1n* 
Guy above me gets an 8.... But that can go up to an 9 because 900's are hard to get cables to look clean.










Darn IDE Cable killed me.... luckily that's gone now









BTW - this is a CM 690, my extra box.

9. yeah IDE sucks, its a paint trying to hide mine but luckily i put my dvd in the bottom slot and i can hide the IDE right under it in my 900


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIFOLWANTS2BUY*


Looks good to me! Get a new Ide cable though,its really killings the look of it,makes it seem old. Try one of these to make it look better
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-097-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-040-_-Product
This one i think is the best, its really cheap too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-036-_-Product
Thats where you can improve







I give it a 8.4/10


Already took care of it... just need new pics...


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rob0tuss1n* 
Already took care of it... just need new pics...
















Oh, alright cool.


----------



## Ksireaper

LOL finally took a pic of the back panel. Sorry the first one is so fuzzy.


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*


LOL finally took a pic of the back panel. Sorry the first one is so fuzzy.


I give it a 9.7/10
It can have some small minor improvements
And did you lose your ram?


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Finally my rig is done... now off to fine-tune it.







Sorry about the size.



















Wow, a definite 10/10. The H50 actually doesn't make it look empty since it's top mounted







.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Wow, a definite 10/10. The H50 actually doesn't make it look empty since it's top mounted







.


Thanks pez. I like yours too.. saw it a few pages back. Very clean and well organized.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Thanks pez. I like yours too.. saw it a few pages back. Very clean and well organized.

Heh, thanks, but it's nowhere near as immaculate as yours







.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/77...ent-stuff.html


----------



## Jiiks

10/10 for pez, that's awesome!









Here's mine. Sorry for the bad quality didn't have a camera around so i had to use my ****ty webcam


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jiiks* 
10/10 for pez, that's awesome!









Here's mine. Sorry for the bad quality didn't have a camera around so i had to use my ****ty webcam


































Haha, I think you mean ~reaper







.

BTW, not seeing your pics?


----------



## ryaan

rate me. lol currently in the middle of an upgrade and stuff is coming in every couple days. should have it all back in a case by friday


----------



## Jiiks

Yea reaper







didn't accept links, should work now.


----------



## pez

9/10

I detract a good half-point for those visible and not tightened/put away fan cables on your CPU cooler as well as the exhaust fan.


----------



## chatch15117

Don't be mean I tried my hardest







. Zip ties would help


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*











Don't be mean I tried my hardest







. Zip ties would help











Uhh.... How about I divide zero by zero and thats your rating... That's some scary stuff there...... How doesn't that over heat :S

EDIT- *I just saw you have a GTX 470 in there?.... Uhhh I feel sorry for it hahaha. Dude that thing is already hot as it is and having it in there with no airflow... *calls video card police.*


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiiks*


10/10 for pez, that's awesome!









Here's mine. Sorry for the bad quality didn't have a camera around so i had to use my ****ty webcam










 ima say bout 7 or 8... i carnt see any cables that can be moved. but the pics r small n bad quailty :] nice work though

EDIT: lol ima get pics of my cm elite 341 in few days..... :] think i went alright but idk what elese to do lol


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


8/10

What GPU is that? I honestly miss my P180. I'm still interested in getting one with cable management.


Non-reference 5850


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Uhh.... How about I divide zero by zero and thats your rating... That's some scary stuff there...... How doesn't that over heat :S

EDIT- *I just saw you have a GTX 470 in there?.... Uhhh I feel sorry for it hahaha. Dude that thing is already hot as it is and having it in there with no airflow... *calls video card police.*


Lol I think he just successfully trolled you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Non-reference 5850


Ah, thanks


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Lol I think he just successfully trolled you.


lol but for real that is my friend's computer. Q9650, GTX 280, 2x 150GB velociraptors and a 1200w PSU


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


lol but for real that is my friend's computer. Q9650, GTX 280, 2x 150GB velociraptors and a *1200w PSU*










1200w PSU = Wasted money! xD


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


lol but for real that is my friend's computer. Q9650, GTX 280, 2x 150GB velociraptors and a 1200w PSU










That would make more sense lol. I though it was a 470 cause of your sig and it looked like one in the pic but couldn't tell with it under all those cables. But still a GTX 285 is still a pretty warm card....


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


9/10

I detract a good half-point for those visible and not tightened/put away fan cables on your CPU cooler as well as the exhaust fan.


Fixed, had to cut the cpu fan wires a bit but now they run under the heatsink. 
Same for the exhaust fan wire going under mobo now


----------



## clownes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 









Don't be mean I tried my hardest







. Zip ties would help










Wow, makes mine look almost neat.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
EDIT- *I just saw you have a GTX 470 in there?.... Uhhh I feel sorry for it hahaha. Dude that thing is already hot as it is and having it in there with no airflow... *calls video card police.*

Just waiting for that card to explode*


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I'll have better pics up once my 5870 is installed with the EK waterblock










Post pics of your radiator setup. I did some thinking about how wc would work in an antec.


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*











Don't be mean I tried my hardest







. Zip ties would help











11/10. So good you broke the scale. DAMMIT U FOOL NOW THIS THREAD IS PURPOSELESS


----------



## Machiyariko




----------



## Sean W.

holy **** dude are you kidding me!?

your HAF X makes mine look like a *****


----------



## m1ntmajei

Machiyariko, your HAF is really lovely.


----------



## WTHbot

That is reidiculously good looking behind the motherboard tray. . . You should put a window there just to show it off. . .


----------



## Sean W.

see no one is even noticing my picture









yours pwns mine


----------



## m1ntmajei

Sean W. your management is really clean too!

Are you using the black sleeving from MDCP? I ordered a range of various colours of small sleeves and heatshrinks from there, it totalled to Â£100 including shipping so I hope they are good quality!


----------



## Sgtbash

Upside down case ftw, lol its so i can use the headphones through my soundcard.


















iPhone pic ftw


----------



## ryaan

lol sweet^
10/10 for headphones


----------



## Tribulex

Machiyariko, nice work. Going to expand that WC further?


----------



## Sean W.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamiem1nt* 
Sean W. your management is really clean too!

Are you using the black sleeving from MDCP? I ordered a range of various colours of small sleeves and heatshrinks from there, it totalled to Â£100 including shipping so I hope they are good quality!

nope i bought these:


----------



## Tribulex

lol cheater


----------



## Sean W.

hehe


----------



## m1ntmajei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sean W.* 
nope i bought these:

Ah okay, it looks neat regardless!


----------



## Machiyariko

I'm not going to lie, I used one of those extensions for the 8 pin motherboard connector. They are very useful!


----------



## mrfajita

Its tricky putting a non modular PSU with as many cables as a TX750 in a mid tower, even a 690. but I did it.
















The circled molex shorted on the thumbscrew so I moved it


----------



## pez

8.5/10^

I did small minute changes to mine. Compacted a couple cables a little more and just made things more 'parallel' and 'linear'.

Before:









After:


----------



## Nlclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
8.5/10^
I did small minute changes to mine. Compacted a couple cables a little more and just made things more 'parallel' and 'linear'.

Lol dude, are you trying to let me find the difference







?

Those pictures are the same, even the name of the picture is the same!

Edit: Hehe, you got the right picture now


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
8.5/10^

I did small minute changes to mine. Compacted a couple cables a little more and just made things more 'parallel' and 'linear'.

Before:









After:









Looks good, nice case







.

I'd say 8/10. Some cable sleeving would make that a 10/10. Also, grab some black SATA cables so you don't need to use that tubing to cover them up. It'd look better if you did that IMO.


----------



## Nlclock

8.5^

Just removed my case lights!

Photo without flash:









Photo with flash:









Tell me what you think


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nlclock*


Lol dude, are you trying to let me find the difference







?

Those pictures are the same, even the name of the picture is the same!

Edit: Hehe, you got the right picture now










Was hoping no one would see that







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Looks good, nice case







.

I'd say 8/10. Some cable sleeving would make that a 10/10. Also, grab some black SATA cables so you don't need to use that tubing to cover them up. It'd look better if you did that IMO.


Eh, I actually like my tubing







. And everything is already sleeved lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nlclock*


8.5^

Just removed my case lights!

Tell me what you think










I'd say 10/10 if I could see the whole inside, but 9/10 for now







.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Eh, I actually like my tubing







. And everything is already sleeved lol.


he means individually sleeved


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Eh, I actually like my tubing







. And everything is already sleeved lol.


I did mean individually, or just use higher-quality sleeving. For example, you can see through the sleeving down at the bottom (right behind the tubing, near the PSU). It would also look better if you did something about that 24-pin connector, the yellow right near the connector could be fixed, even with some electrical tape. Just get it black







.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I did mean individually, or just use higher-quality sleeving. For example, you can see through the sleeving down at the bottom (right behind the tubing, near the PSU). It would also look better if you did something about that 24-pin connector, the yellow right near the connector could be fixed, even with some electrical tape. Just get it black







.


yeah a 10 or even a 8 should be more difficult to achieve.


----------



## firebrig42

I'm still noob at this, i was in a rush on the heatshrink...failed
Attachment 164192


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I did mean individually, or just use higher-quality sleeving. For example, you can see through the sleeving down at the bottom (right behind the tubing, near the PSU). It would also look better if you did something about that 24-pin connector, the yellow right near the connector could be fixed, even with some electrical tape. Just get it black







.


Yeah, I don't have the skills for that and I just got this PSU less than 6 months ago







. As long as it's clean and tidy to me I like it







. I might see how the electrical tap looks on that 24-pin though.


----------



## Billy O

Not worried about a score, just looking for some advice. Keep in mid that I am aware that my front panel connectors look crappy, they are being sleeved next week. How does it look overall? Any obvious fixes I'm missing? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Yeah, I don't have the skills for that and I just got this PSU less than 6 months ago







. As long as it's clean and tidy to me I like it







. I might see how the electrical tap looks on that 24-pin though.


That's good if you like it, don't get me wrong - it looks sweet, I was just giving ya some friendly pointers







. In the end it is your computer so the important thing is whether you think it looks good.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy O*


Not worried about a score, just looking for some advice. Keep in mid that I am aware that my front panel connectors look crappy, they are being sleeved next week. How does it look overall? Any obvious fixes I'm missing? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


Looks good man, only thing I can suggest is pulling that GPU power cable a bit tighter.

Where is your other Rad? Tell me you're not cooling all that on a single 120mm radiator..


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy O*


Not worried about a score, just looking for some advice. Keep in mid that I am aware that my front panel connectors look crappy, they are being sleeved next week. How does it look overall? Any obvious fixes I'm missing? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


You got a full tower case, so why not top mount that rad? You could even go with a bigger rad. Take full advantage of your case







.

Nvm, I see it now hahaha. Looks good, though the cable traffic is high.


----------



## Billy O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Where is your other Rad? Tell me you're not cooling all that on a single 120mm radiator..


Look at the third pic, you will see a 360 up top. Should I keep the GPU cable coming out of that grommit, or maybe run it straight up out of the side or top of PSU cable hider?


----------



## Billy O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


 Looks good, though the cable traffic is high.






You mean the cables or the tubes?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy O*


Look at the third pic, you will see a 360 up top. Should I keep the GPU cable coming out of that grommit, or maybe run it straight up out of the side or top of PSU cable hider?


Oh wow, it blends in so well I didn't even notice it!


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
You mean the cables or the tubes?

Tubes yes. My mind wasn't coherent yesterday lol. But yes, I meant tubes.


----------



## Swae

Billy O, I see a small kink in the tube on the left of the cpu block.

Other than that, looks good! The only things I could say is maybe ziptie or use electrical wire to ghetto sleeve the HDD LED, PWR SW and RESET SW cables, and also the sata.


----------



## Lost-boi

Whatca think? Even though no one sees the back atleast I know its clean back there...


----------



## Billy O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


Billy O, I see a small kink in the tube on the left of the cpu block.

Other than that, looks good! The only things I could say is maybe ziptie or use electrical wire to ghetto sleeve the HDD LED, PWR SW and RESET SW cables, and also the sata.


I'm having that cable sleeved next week. Also, that's not really a kink. It looks that way to me too but it's just the way the light hits it.

I know my water loop is busier than it needs to be but it was my first loop so I was more focused on getting it functional. The next time I drain it I plan to reconfigure the loop to make it shorter/cleaner.

@ lost boi: unbelievable job. The back of my mobo is nowhere near that clean.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
@ lost boi: unbelievable job. The back of my mobo is nowhere near that clean.

I just got to the point where I hated stuffing cables and having it look horrible so I custom wired the whole PSU to only have the connections I need and nothing more. Also everything is a custom length for this case and this hardware.


----------



## ryaan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Its tricky putting a non modular PSU with as many cables as a TX750 in a mid tower, even a 690. but I did it.
















The circled molex shorted on the thumbscrew so I moved it

without a doubt one of my favorite ive seen in this thread recently. i fsckin love dfi mobo's they always looks sick when lit up with ccfl/led/uv.

are you just using 2x12" blue ccfl's ? and having them placed like that, hidden top and bottom - does it still light the whole case up nice - like without any dark/shadowy spots? i tried using 2 led strips i had laying around but i had some dark spots with top/bottom... so i just put 1 on the side and it seems to do alright.

also - just got done with mine last night. cardboard box false floor ftw


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Interior of these CM690 1's could use some cutting on....


----------



## Tockets

HAF 922 Red, Corsair HX1000W, GTX 260 SLi. Gives you an idea of what cables are there.


----------



## amantonas

I just got my new HAF X! 
I know I still have some work to do, but this is my first attempt







.








Please point out anything you see; I would love to make it better.


----------



## Swae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tockets* 
HAF 922 Red, Corsair HX1000W, GTX 260 SLi. Gives you an idea of what cables are there.










Drive at the top right not even connected to anything?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swae* 
Drive at the top right not even connected to anything?

haha, less cables that way.
Looks like its a IDE drive from the picture.


----------



## ryaan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tockets*


HAF 922 Red, Corsair HX1000W, GTX 260 SLi. Gives you an idea of what cables are there.











love that case in red. 9/10 looks clean and organized.

on a side note, why the hell do they put the hdd cages like that, doesnt it block like most of the airflow from that huge fan. kinda a waste imo


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


Drive at the top right not even connected to anything?


Going wireless is the latest and ultimate trend in cable management. Im going to try a mod where I cut off all the cables on a tx750.


----------



## culexor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ 8/10. I'd replace those red SATA cables with some black ones and tug them in more.









Here's mine:











You should paint the inside of your case.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *culexor*


You should paint the inside of your case.


Heh, haven't gotten around to it yet. Been thinking about picking up a HAF X since it's already painted.









Plus I've been busy finishing up my other rig.


----------



## ryaan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tribulex*


Going wireless is the latest and ultimate trend in cable management. Im going to try a mod where I cut off all the cables on a tx750.


?????


----------



## fastsite

mine =D


----------



## ryaan

cpu slime cooling


----------



## fastsite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryaan*


cpu slime cooling










yep


----------



## KoolGuy

Note: My case has no cable management holes. And i have a Non-Modular PSU


----------



## scottath

VERY nice work.
gpus missing some power though....
8/10 - need pic with video cards


----------



## ryaan

came out real nice for not having any management features


----------



## Tribulex

really? that looks rather abysmal as far as air flow goes. Get a dremel and cut that **** up!


----------



## smex

rate mine please, thanks.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smex* 
rate mine please, thanks.




























5/10.. Looks like your using Cumm to cool your system. Not kool...


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


5/10.. Looks like your using Cumm to cool your system. Not kool...


This is "rate my cables" thread, not "rate my watercooling liquid color"....









I give you 9/10 smex, but it would be easier to rate with the side panel off


----------



## 98uk




----------



## snoball

8/10 alex what are those red fans? i like them


----------



## 98uk

Enermax Magma fans. Detachable blades and magnetic bearings. They are awesome!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Enermax Magma fans. Detachable blades and magnetic bearings. They are awesome!


Over priced for how they perform.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

how would you rate this? im a little proud of it but im biased

the PSU cables are Stupidly short, so short infact, that even if this POS NZXT case its in had ports to get the cables behind the mobo tray, Let alone ROOM to accommodate cables i wouldnt be able to route them that way anyways. oh and theres 3 IDE drives in it >.>


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Over priced for how they perform.

Meh they perform fine for what I need and I have enough money to buy them


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
This is "rate my cables" thread, not "rate my watercooling liquid color"....









)


Well your not denying it


----------



## firebrig42

I feel that i did horrible...and this is the first cable management i've really ever done


----------



## smex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
5/10.. Looks like your using Cumm to cool your system. Not kool...

But how does he know?! Since CUM, i gotta temp gain of 20Â°C, plus every time i turn my machine on i am getting wet sticky fingers, which helps me not to loose my mouse when serving headshots in CS... amazing!









i think i posted in the wrong thread, showcase would be the right thread.. did not read properly cause i was tired as hell..sry -.-

@ Explosion: Your vga is looking a little bit dangerous to me..

@Alex98: nice rig.. 9/10

@Tibor28, thanx m8
hereÂ´s a better one..


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firebrig42* 
I feel that i did horrible...and this is the first cable management i've really ever done

Dude you did good. My inside of my PC is CLEAN.... UBER CLEAN.... but, my back/side panel is bowed from all the cable clutter that's shoved in there... I can't get it organized for some reason. It takes 2 people to close the panel on the backside. yeah....


----------



## FragMasta75

My PC cable job so far. The two cables sticking out not plugged into anything are for my eventual GTX 470 when it comes in the mail, so don't count those in my rating please!







They will be plugged in to something haha.


----------



## Psycho666

rate mine please













































please be gentle


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
rate mine please









please be gentle









nice work. idk bout a score. but ill say bout 9 if it was sleved. :] nice work

ima say 7/10


----------



## Le_Loup

I've updated my case a bit and did some better rewiring, however, yes it could be better, but I don't have all components I plan to have within it. (2nd video card, sata raid card, and another 2tb hdd, maybe another 3 more hdd's on top of that).

I'm not expecting a gasp 9 or 10/10, i've seen far better, but honest review please,









Case in sig = case being seen by everyone in below pic.


----------



## papcrap

Please rate my attempt this is with the TX950 It has SO many cables.



















Backs not good:


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papcrap* 
Please rate my attempt this is with the TX950 It has SO many cables.

10/10. Sleeving and modular would help aesthetically, but for airflow and keeping the cables out of the way, that's prefect.


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
I've updated my case a bit and did some better rewiring, however, yes it could be better, but I don't have all components I plan to have within it. (2nd video card, sata raid card, and another 2tb hdd, maybe another 3 more hdd's on top of that).

I'm not expecting a gasp 9 or 10/10, i've seen far better, but honest review please,









Case in sig = case being seen by everyone in below pic.




























^^^^^


----------



## HunT3R.!

Lol Rate my Cable Management XD didn't spend much so I'm not expecting anythin over 7/10 XD


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
I've updated my case a bit and did some better rewiring, however, yes it could be better, but I don't have all components I plan to have within it. (2nd video card, sata raid card, and another 2tb hdd, maybe another 3 more hdd's on top of that).

I'm not expecting a gasp 9 or 10/10, i've seen far better, but honest review please,









Case in sig = case being seen by everyone in below pic.





























Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Lol Rate my Cable Management XD didn't spend much so I'm not expecting anythin over 7/10 XD

I'll give ya an 8/10 just cause it's better then mine, but i'm at odd's at no one commenting on mine


----------



## HunT3R.!

I'll give yours an 7/10 then Le Loup


----------



## ZoRzEr

Finally did come around to sleeving the PSU. Which was a bi**h. Got some black SATA cables that are going in once the HAF X arrives next week.










Photo was taken before I sucked the fan up there dry


----------



## HunT3R.!

9.5/10 ;d


----------



## FragMasta75

Thx for completely skipping me guys, gossshhhh!

I am a happy person btw


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragMasta75* 
Thx for completely skipping me. Awesome.

i give you a 8/10 cuz ur either using on board or skipping a couple of the hardest wires to hide.

also use /sarcasm or smiley of some sort with a post like that. that way we can tell if we should say- "your welcome, or your a jerk"


----------



## FragMasta75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
i give you a 8/10 cuz ur either using on board or skipping a couple of the hardest wires to hide.

Honestly, that's just how the 800D works. You can seriously hide everything perfectly. The only things left to put into that computer are my video card which those two cables plug into, and my i7 920 which would cause no clutter from wires at all. It's just that clean. I'll post some more pictures.


----------



## FragMasta75

The back where all the mess is


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
I've updated my case a bit and did some better rewiring, however, yes it could be better, but I don't have all components I plan to have within it. (2nd video card, sata raid card, and another 2tb hdd, maybe another 3 more hdd's on top of that).

I'm not expecting a gasp 9 or 10/10, i've seen far better, but honest review please,









Case in sig = case being seen by everyone in below pic.





























Ill give you a 7/10 for the effort but thats really nasty.

Electrical tape doesn't look nice. And to make it worse you used a hybrid of stuff. Including those ties that come with new appliances.

You would have been better of just modding one of those controllers to control all of the fans. If you know how to use a scissor and a soldering iron it would be about ~10-15 min of work.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Ill give you a 7/10 for the effort but thats really nasty.

Electrical tape doesn't look nice. And to make it worse you used a hybrid of stuff. Including those ties that come with new appliances.

You would have been better of just modding one of those controllers to control all of the fans. If you know how to use a scissor and a soldering iron it would be about ~10-15 min of work.

your too kind, its a .....4 or 5 for effort


----------



## KoolGuy

BTW are those 5 TB on raid?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
I











You really need a new case, that one is terrible for cable management. I wouldnt throw another vid card in there because of the horrible air flow. Why electrical tape and not zip ties? Also, velcro works much better for the cathodes. The fan controllers cracked me up. Why not just buy a controller for all the fans? Nice rig btw.


----------



## waar

be gentle


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waar* 
be gentle























I'd say 7/10 for the effort. Still could use some work like rerouting those fans' cables, tug in those cables behind mobo some more, etc.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I'm thinking of doing a rewire someday, but I don't know if it will be all that different. Also, I realize sleeving would make it look better, but that's out of the question.


----------



## amantonas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
I'm thinking of doing a rewire someday, but I don't know if it will be all that different. Also, I realize sleeving would make it look better, but that's out of the question.





























Haha I had that motherboard last week.
Anyways, that's very good for a case like that. I would say that if you wanted to take it a step further, you would just need a new case.
Here's mine


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amantonas* 
Haha I had that motherboard last week.
Anyways, that's very good for a case like that. I would say that if you wanted to take it a step further, you would just need a new case.
Here's mine
http://i28.tinypic.com/2nia7ft.jpg

The case is like the second newest part of my rig, I'm not gonna replace it for several years. I need a new monitor, processor, operating system, or power supply first. I'm not gonna drop $130+ more for better cables when my cables aren't all that bad.


----------



## Markus

Do ignore that the paint has been partly removed because of the side-panel since it's the cables that you should focus on.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


http://i30.tinypic.com/azevqr.jpg

Do ignore that the paint has been partly removed because of the side-panel since it's the cables that you should focus on.










9.5/10. Very clean.


----------



## ionstorm66

Got most of the cables run in the case, just have to hard wire all the fans.


----------



## wannabe_modder

heres mine!
its not the best and certainly not the worst
but airflow does matter









notice awkward positioning of front usb header








managed to plug in front audio ports as well
find my ide cable


----------



## ryaan

10/10

for a 300 thats absolutely amazing. i got a 900 and i couldnt get anywhere near that clean.

awesome jobs with the cable management holes, everything looks sick. cant even notice that IDE either. i just completely removed my dvd because the IDE was a fsckin pain and the only time i even use a dvd is to install windows.


----------



## turbo205

my first attempt to do some cable management(i know i need a bigger case classified is TO big for a antec 902)


----------



## Cyrious

I really need to get a decent microATX case


----------



## XxG3nexX




----------



## Billy O

Love it, clean as a whistle!!


----------



## zamdam

Kinda messy if you ask me.. He cheated!!!


----------



## pacho

Some minor changes. Still running a 9800gtx though, waiting for crysis 2 to upgrade.


----------



## papcrap

I know its not the best but its a cosmos s:


----------



## snoball

10/10 I like it. Some may say to individually sleeve your cords and other things, but I like it how it is.


----------



## ryaan

10/10 real clean. does the push/pull actually make a difference with the exhaust that close? for me it doesnt and my exhaust is just as close =\\


----------



## papcrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryaan*


10/10 real clean. does the push/pull actually make a difference with the exhaust that close? for me it doesnt and my exhaust is just as close =\\


really I saw about 2c drop not really worth it looks cool tho.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/1385/dsc05365.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/3510/dsc05366f.jpg

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3442/dsc05367z.jpg


sweet 10/10

im doing the exact theme in my 690








it should be done soon, ive been planing it for a long time


----------



## Contagion

I just finished my V2000 with new fans and loop.
The cable management is meh, and I need to clean the drive bays of sticker residue.





































Until I can cut a hole in my side door, I have to leave it off; otherwise it blocks the exiting air from my rad.

Any suggestions on cable management guys? I spent about an hour fixing it today and I think I have done all I can.

GPU idle - 24C
CPU idle - 18C

And if you are wondering, I used 26 zip ties.


----------



## superj1977

Now im diggin the case here,first time i seen one of these.

Its gona look awesome when its cleaned up,is it flipped to btx or is it btx only?
And check out the room underneath! quad rad? omg i want one....but skint ATM


----------



## C101

I'm not really sure what more I can do in terms of cleaning up cables. It's difficult with a non-modular PSU.









There's a sizable wifi antenna in the bottom 5.25" bay, that's what the black cable in the middle-rear of the case is-going from the pci card through the watercooling hole and up to the bay.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C101* 
I'm not really sure what more I can do in terms of cleaning up cables. It's difficult with a non-modular PSU.









There's a sizable wifi antenna in the bottom 5.25" bay, that's what the black cable in the middle-rear of the case is-going from the pci card through the watercooling hole and up to the bay.

nice work..

but can the gpu cables go thru the hhd cage?
and the top fan... move it around so the cable is close to the hole







or go under the fan and put hte cable thru the 4/8pin mobo header hole....
looks nice though


----------



## HunT3R.!

Guys, I'm kinda done fiddeling with my cables. I think thats the best I can do without a modular PSU as there are many cables and some of the cables are too short and stuff... Please notice that I also have 3 LEDs in my case and hiding their cables is a complete PITA!







but still, Tell me what u think


----------



## Photograph

I don't mean to be hard on you but: 4/10

You can do much better than that even with a stock Antec 900/1200 and a non-modular PSU, there are a lot of stray wires all over the place with plenty of slack in them just waiting to be contained.

When you are ready punching a few holes in an Antec 900 makes a world of difference with cable routing, here's what I did with mine hole wise (I'l post cable shots of the end product after the MOTY contest closes):


----------



## papcrap

Really not that good did it about 6 months ago now , tx 950 and an antec 900 not good.


----------



## spice003

7.5/10
as you can tell i still gotta paint some parts.


----------



## Faraz

You guys should really rate the previous poster when you post your own. Otherwise it defeats the whole purpose of the thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*












9.7/10. The radiator in the back would probably make it look neater, but that's not really cable management per se.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*






















Quote:



but that's not really cable management per se.


i dont know, i have about the same amount of wires showing as you







. i'll hide the fan connectors when i get some 3pin splitters.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


9.7/10. The radiator in the back would probably make it look neater,


the 8pin plug wont let me install the radiator in the back, the connector is extra tall, not sure why asus did that.


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryaan* 
10/10

for a 300 thats absolutely amazing. i got a 900 and i couldnt get anywhere near that clean.

awesome jobs with the cable management holes, everything looks sick. cant even notice that IDE either. i just completely removed my dvd because the IDE was a fsckin pain and the only time i even use a dvd is to install windows.

thx ryaan







wasnt expecting 10/10 but ill gladly take it sir!


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
i dont know, i have about the same amount of wires showing as you







. i'll hide the fan connectors when i get some 3pin splitters.

Hah, I didn't mean rate me from like a month ago. I meant rate the previous poster (which many people neglect to do).

Also, you misunderstood. When I said "that's not cable management per se," I was referring to the H50 radiator, not how you managed your cables. As you can tell by my score, I think you did a great job.


----------



## Weston

Sorry for the bad pic


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee286/dva4491/IMG_9864.jpg

Sorry for the bad pic

8.5/10 just for dark image
mine:


----------



## Weston

8/10. Maybe cleanup those SATA cables below the video card and the PSU cable right over the motherboard.

Heres a better picture of mine.


----------



## spice003

9.5 gotta hide those connectors







, i still havent seen a 10/10 case yet. i think that best 10/10 that i've seen to this date is a mac pro, there is absolutely no wires visible no i'm not an apple fanboy, here is an example


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
9.5 gotta hide those connectors







, i still havent seen a 10/10 case yet. i think that best 10/10 that i've seen to this date is a mac pro, there is absolutely no wires visible no i'm not an apple fanboy, here is an example

There's several 10/10's in this thread. I'm guessing you've not read the entire thread.

As for the mac, that's not a 10/10 either. Open the panels up and take a look under them. That's akin to having a near solid door on any of these other systems. Pic's should be posted w/ doors off btw.


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
8/10. Maybe cleanup those SATA cables below the video card and the PSU cable right over the motherboard.

Heres a better picture of mine.









2/10, hide that crap in the bottom right, and ur cooler sucks.


----------



## Tockets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
Going wireless is the latest and ultimate trend in cable management. Im going to try a mod where I cut off all the cables on a tx750.

Yea it's not connected. Used it to install Windows 7 and I like the way the front of it looks but I don't use disc anymore.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
2/10, hide that crap in the bottom right, and ur cooler sucks.

Excuse me?

His cables are a solid 9. The stuff at the bottom I didn't need to notice, its not bad and his CPU cooler has absolutely nothing to do with his cables.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Excuse me?

His cables are a solid 9. The stuff at the bottom I didn't need to notice, its not bad and his CPU cooler has absolutely nothing to do with his cables.

yeah i agree.....

its bout 9/10


----------



## FragMasta75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
2/10, hide that crap in the bottom right, and ur cooler sucks.

Lets see the inside of your case.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
8/10. Maybe cleanup those SATA cables below the video card and the PSU cable right over the motherboard.

Heres a better picture of mine.









9/10... the extra point if it was sleved right to psu.. but nice work

EDIT: and maby a hhd cover on bottom hhd slot. so hides the cables


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Excuse me?

His cables are a solid 9. The stuff at the bottom I didn't need to notice, its not bad and his CPU cooler has absolutely nothing to do with his cables.

you are feeding a troll


----------



## Th0m0_202

heres mine. its not as good as it will be after i finish my peguin mod next week







but its decent for a 20 min job


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


heres mine. its not as good as it will be after i finish my peguin mod next week







but its decent for a 20 min job


7/10 good cable management, but i itch to slap you for not having gotten a dual channel kit of ram and a dedicated GPU


----------



## flamingoyster

I posted here a few months ago -- I've since sleeved my 24 pin and pci-e's! Check it out:


----------



## FragMasta75

8/10, cable tiesssssss

Looks good tho, nice case


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


7/10 good cable management, but i itch to slap you for not having gotten a dual channel kit of ram and a dedicated GPU


im not keeping the ram. getting the dual ocz blacks next week and nvidia gtx460
week after







only bought the stick cause i needed a pc and it was 40 bucks


----------



## RttlnSnK

Since I last time posted here, I had cleaned up that 8-pin CPU cable. I know the cable management is not so great but is acceptable.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


I posted here a few months ago -- I've since sleeved my 24 pin and pci-e's! Check it out:











can u move ur 24pin over to next hole?

nice work though. cable tie fan cables up a bit









9.8/10


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


can u move ur 24pin over to next hole?

nice work though. cable tie fan cables up a bit









9.8/10










Thanks







I actually originally had the 24pin in the closer hole, but wasn't quite content with the aesthetics -- I think having it out like that balances out the case more, kind of fills it up. And I like how it has a larger arc like this. But of course, to each his own!









Oh, also I moved the top center fan cable to the left-most grommet so that it's hidden behind the top left fan's cable, and I moved the top right fan cable to the right, out of sight behind the 5.25'' bays. Too lazy to take pictures for such a minor change though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK*


Since I last time posted here, I had cleaned up that 8-pin CPU cable. I know the cable management is not so great but is acceptable.










you kidding? your cable management is more than acceptable -- it's really good. 9/10 imo, really doesn't get much better than that unless you're going to sleeve


----------



## amantonas

I know I have some sleeving to do, but if you see anything else, please tell me so I can fix it







.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

My attempt at cable management after sleeving:










Suggestions? Always looking to improve.


----------



## Faraz

That looks really nice! I say 9/10, but only because I personally like to keep fan cables as hidden as possible. Blue and black is an unbeatable combo


----------



## Billy O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob*


Suggestions? Always looking to improve.


You can buy UV blue SATA cables for a few bucks. Will match your sleeving. Very nice job.


----------



## Parsley

Changed a few things in mine, hope it is up to standard!


----------



## Swae

^ 10


----------



## Perry

Alright. I'm feeling saucey. Even though cable management isn't that great on the Three Hundreds I'm sure there is a lot of work to do and I'll be tearing it down sometime next week to reword the cables but I'm always up for feedback.

It looks pretty junky with the wound SATA cable so I'll likely flatten them.










Pay no mind to the crappy orientation of the heatsink. I was trying different configurations when this picture was snapped. It will be changed as well.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 









Changed a few things in mine, hope it is up to standard!

sexy is the word that can best describe this


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perry* 
Alright. I'm feeling saucey. Even though cable management isn't that great on the Three Hundreds I'm sure there is a lot of work to do and I'll be tearing it down sometime next week to reword the cables but I'm always up for feedback.

It looks pretty junky with the wound SATA cable so I'll likely flatten them.










Pay no mind to the crappy orientation of the heatsink. I was trying different configurations when this picture was snapped. It will be changed as well.

^^ 6/10. You can do better than that bro. Post back when you're done optimizing it
















Rate mine too: I improved the cable management around the PSU, and also changed my LEDs cable management. (****ing Molex everywhere! ><)
You can see what it looks like when Dark and also when I flash the window directly with my Cellphone's Flash. (looks much worse than it does irl imo lol)








Upload takes long when you have a crappy 1.5M DSL


----------



## Perry

Gotta lose that side panel so we can get a look at the tasty inards.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perry* 
Gotta lose that side panel so we can get a look at the tasty inards.

Should I remove the Side panel, then take a pic again then? :\\


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Should I remove the Side panel, then take a pic again then? :\\

Yeah everyone needs to see the cabling nice and clearly to rate it!


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
Yeah everyone needs to see the cabling nice and clearly to rate it!

Hmm . Hold on then.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Here. You get 5 Detailed pics of my Case . 2 with side panel On and 3 with side panel Off. Sorry for the intense bright lights, blame the LEDs!









Rate Please?


----------



## Alex132

7/10

Theres just a few more cables you can tuck away to make it look nicer









please rate mine ^_^


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
7/10

Theres *just a few more cables* you can tuck away to make it look nicer










please rate mine ^_^


















^^ 8/10

What cables, for example?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*











Changed a few things in mine, hope it is up to standard!


wow














10 really nice work







carnt see anything wrong.. n looks nice two...


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*











Changed a few things in mine, hope it is up to standard!


Easily 10/10. That's a gorgeous photo too!


----------



## pacho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*












woa! you even managed to hide the crossfire bridge for those 5870s.
amazing!!!


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*


[IMGhttp://a.imageshack.us/img46/4384/mg5237.jpg[/IMG]


epic. 10/10.

I really need to learn to pics as good as that...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


7/10
IMG]http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab9/thealex132/IMG_0233.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab9/thealex132/IMG_0235.jpg[/IMG]


not bad at all. not much you can do in antec 900. 8/10.

anyways here's mine:



















and here's the back where all the cables are hidden


----------



## mav2000

8/10...awesome work for a small case.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


epic. 10/10.

I really need to learn to pics as good as that...

not bad at all. not much you can do in antec 900. 8/10.

anyways here's mine:



nice work 9/10... single sleve and be 10/10







nice work though









u like the case? might buy 1 soonish ... or sg03.. or something elese...


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *parsley* 









changed a few things in mine, hope it is up to standard!

holy **** leds behind the mobo i amd doing this that r so cool!!!!


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Rate my cables please guys


----------



## Billy O

I'll give you 2/10 for nice sleeving. You didn't hide any cables.


----------



## Lost-boi

Once you tame those cables going everywhere it will be a lot better. As is I give it a 7/10


----------



## Cyrious

Aaand heres my folder
















yes that is duct tape, yes that is a 120mm fan wired directly to the power supply, which is there to exhaust the heat generated by the P4.

my workstation is a mess of cabling right now as the hub sitting on top of the PSU feeds my laptop, desktop, seedbox (in my closet no less which is across my bedroom), and folder. Ill get around to posting the guts of my seedbox (read: salvaged PIII gateway running windows xp) later


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 









Rate my cables please guys









4/10
you didnt really hide anything


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
4/10
you didnt really hide anything









and the sheet's wrinkled... ewwwww


----------



## agent__551

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
[URL=http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu95/jlevidy/IMG_2335.jpg%5BIMG]http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu95/jlevidy/IMG_2335.jpg[IMG[/URL]]

Rate my cables please guys [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif

u forgot to manage








only if i can get such sleeving










rate my cable!


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 
u forgot to manage








only if i can get such sleeving










rate my cable!

8/10, looks messy but airflow seems nice.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 
u forgot to manage








only if i can get such sleeving










rate my cable!

Have you cut holes for your PSU to breathe at the bottom :O?
oh and 7/10


----------



## col musstard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 
u forgot to manage








only if i can get such sleeving










rate my cable!

8/10, is your gpu unplugged?


----------



## massy086




----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 









9.75/10 - Gorgeous.


----------



## agent__551

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ight* 
8/10, looks messy but airflow seems nice.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Have you cut holes for your PSU to breathe at the bottom :O?
oh and 7/10

there is hole came standard from case manufacture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *col musstard* 
8/10, is your gpu unplugged?

i was sure it would slip








its missing the physx GPU as i just replaced SLI for 5850 and was eager to hoot it
thx for ratings guys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 









NICE
but need inside pic or a bit darker to rate


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Have you cut holes for your PSU to breathe at the bottom :O?
oh and 7/10

His case, which is CM Storm Scout, should be perforated on the bottom for that PSU to breath.










Oh and 7/10 from me also.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 









Someone like Green A LOT








9.5/10 easy


----------



## massy086

cheers all it was a lot of work but worth it and thank you haf for making it all possible lol


----------



## sexybastard

@massy: very nice job. nice color coordination. looks slick. 9.5/10

also new pics for me







water cooling baby... don't mind those two fans on the bottom. they will be removed soon.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
@massy: very nice job. nice color coordination. looks slick. 9.5/10

also new pics for me







water cooling baby... don't mind those two fans on the bottom. they will be removed soon.



















nice.. i rather the megahelm







looked bettera .... anyways lower temps on that passive setup?


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
nice.. i rather the megahelm







looked bettera .... anyways lower temps on that passive setup?

I would say about the same which IMO is pretty damn impressive since (like you said) its passive.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
I would say about the same which IMO is pretty damn impressive since (like you said) its passive.

wow really.... nice... does it heatup arfter a while >.< ...... pretty big haha


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


@massy: very nice job. nice color coordination. looks slick. 9.5/10

also new pics for me







water cooling baby... don't mind those two fans on the bottom. they will be removed soon.




















Lovely looking machine







.


----------



## Parsley

Doh!


----------



## massy086

love it 10/10 mate love the water cooling so neat but were is the rad


----------



## JE Nightmare

you didn't notice his external rad?

anyways, here is mine. i'm pretty bad ( imo ) at it so be nice.


----------



## josheee12

This is less of "rate", and more of "how can I make it better"?


----------



## col musstard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
you didn't notice his external rad?

anyways, here is mine. i'm pretty bad ( imo ) at it so be nice.


















Looks pretty good, I give it a 9

how about mine?
I hate that the cpu power cable(i think) isnt long enough to go behind the mobo


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## col musstard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 









is your hard drive cage twisted?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *col musstard* 
is your hard drive cage twisted?

Doing the tango.

It's a camera failure.


----------



## JeremyFr

Ok so I cable server's for a living so I'll submit these from a recent move we did for a client from one data center to another.

Before.......Attachment 166140

After.........Attachment 166141

hehe


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
you didn't notice his external rad?

anyways, here is mine. i'm pretty bad ( imo ) at it so be nice.


















Not bad, 7/10, but you probably should put a heatsink on those VRMs! there are holes for one to mount, you are one day going to have a flaming board without proper cooling!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Not bad, 7/10, but you probably should put a heatsink on those VRMs! there are holes for one to mount, you are one day going to have a flaming board without proper cooling!

i planned to do that pretty soon actually, just need to get some money first.


----------



## Mitchell7

Here's mine in my new case.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*


Here's mine in my new case.



















Very nice. 8.5/10. I like that red SATA cable, so damn straight. lol


----------



## terence52

will post mine once i get a cam to take pictures of my currect cable management lol


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## col musstard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*












8, I dont know how you could make it any better but it just seems...untidy. I dont know why though.

disappointed nobody rated mine


----------



## terence52

rate mine?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *col musstard*


disappointed nobody rated mine


I went back a few pages but didn't see yours. Can you please post it again so we can rate?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


rate mine?










7/10 You should try to hide those cables on the bottom. Use a velcro or something to wrap them all together and if possible, hide them behind the mobo tray.


----------



## j0n3z3y

I know I've been teasing everyone for a while about my still incomplete project. I just keep adding more and more to the list. Trust me, you don't even want to know where I'm going w/ this next.


















Apologies for the k!tt3h hair, moving this week and it's weekly cleaning has to wait until I'm finished. Plus, I've been running it sans the case sides for planning my next mod phase


----------



## col musstard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
I went back a few pages but didn't see yours. Can you please post it again so we can rate?










I know it isnt very good but I dont know how to make it better without getting a psu with longer cables


----------



## Billy O

@j0n3z3y

Love that sleeving job!!


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *col musstard* 








I know it isnt very good but I dont know how to make it better without getting a psu with longer cables

6.5/10 Cable extensions can be purchased from many different modding stores. The best ones to deal with are FrozenCpu.com for the moment until my friend picks some up at Koolertek.com. But I prefer to make my own personally. Btw, you should rate the post above you when you post. If you look closely, you'll see I have the same psu, just rated a little higher wattage for an example of what you can do.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
@j0n3z3y

Love that sleeving job!!









Danke







She's by far not finished yet. I still have some rework to do as soon as I get some 4:1 adhesive lined heatshrink. Which isn't easy to come by


----------



## smex

rate mine please..








sry that the case was closed..


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smex* 
rate mine please..








sry that the case was closed..

cant see it that clearly. if u dond mind could u open the side panel and take the pic again?


----------



## j0n3z3y

I would like a rating too, pls







I'll post full pic's by next weekend, as soon as I get set up in my new place and she gets deep cleaned.


----------



## smex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
cant see it that clearly. if u dond mind could u open the side panel and take the pic again?

mrrmpff..ok ^^

here we go...










@terence52
have you thought about painting your tower black or any other color?!

@j0n3z3y
nice rig.. would be curious how a wc would look inside 8/10 ;P


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smex* 
mrrmpff..ok ^^

here we go...










@terence52
have you thought about painting your tower black or any other color?!

@j0n3z3y
nice rig.. would be curious how a wc would look inside 8/10 ;P

at the end of the year i would be powdercoating it lol
i need to save up...







thou i just resprayed my front 5.25 covers








i will give it a 8.5 for it..
try to reroute the yellow cable i see lol.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *col musstard* 








I know it isnt very good but I dont know how to make it better without getting a psu with longer cables

Not bad at all. 7/10 from me. You should definitely pick up some extension cables like j0n3z3y said (unless you plan to get a new case soon). Get the extensions and reroute all the cable, if possible, behind the motherboard. Keeping the same color for all SATA cables should help also.

Edit: It looks like you have a kink there on your tube. Nvm, probably just from an angle this picture was taken.


----------



## Trademark

heres mine sorry pic quality kinda sux i just took a screenshot.. while running my first video of my pc..


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smex* 
@j0n3z3y
nice rig.. would be curious how a wc would look inside 8/10 ;P

7.7/10

Won't be finding out I'm afraid. I'm building a custom case shortly and going phase change.







Already have a 5500 btu a/c system for the conversion. Just need to build the case and make the mods to the a/c. Needs moar jiggahurtz!

Tough ruling though, thought I'd get a 9+ even w/ the cat hair









lol...yeah, I know how it's really spelled. InB4some1saysOtherwise!

@ Trademark: 8.5/10


----------



## smex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
heres mine sorry pic quality kinda sux i just took a screenshot.. while running my first video of my pc..














the quality remembers me on osama bin laden videotapes









where is that beard on the h50?!


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## Skaterboydale

Can't say I didn't try


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skaterboydale*




















Can't say I didn't try


Thread title says "Rate My Cables".

I didnt rate becasue it had already been rated.


----------



## Skaterboydale

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Thread title says "Rate My Cables".

I didnt rate becasue it had already been rated.


What? This is the first time me posting this to be rated









Anyways, you need to take some more pics of directly into yours, its hard to see it completely at that angle.


----------



## raZel

Here's Mine :


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raZel* 
Here's Mine :










7/10

Why is your rear fan and heatsink fan playing tug of war with the air between them?

Shouldn't you heatsink be turned around 180Â°?


----------



## manoy385

How's mine?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

7.1/10
now rate mine


----------



## vartok

heres mine...










packing tape FTW


----------



## Skaterboydale

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vartok* 
heres mine...










packing tape FTW










I'd say around a 7, you need to find a way of tidying up those sata cables and power cables nest to the psu and the power cables to the HDDs and optical drives. Anyway is that a mini itx board? that case dwarfs it!

Im dissapointed no one rated mine!


----------



## vartok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skaterboydale* 
I'd say around a 7, you need to find a way of tidying up those sata cables and power cables nest to the psu and the power cables to the HDDs and optical drives. Anyway is that a mini itx board? that case dwarfs it!

Im dissapointed no one rated mine!









its about the best way i could figure how to do it... and if you talking about the SATA cable on the back side for the HDDs, i bought cable that were about a foot too long. im open to suggestions about how else to route the cables... but i spent about an hour last night re-wiring.... it was a birds nest right below the video card and i was able to remove 1 cable completely (modular PSU)

And its a micro ATX... just looks smaller cus the CPU cooler is about 70% the size of the mobo


----------



## mav2000

Heres mine...its not complete are there are a few stray wires that I need t fix up.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

nice!!!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I been skip


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo* 
I been skip









7/10

Random unsleeved wires kill it.

You should paint the interior black, and cut some cable routing holes.


----------



## Adhmuz

Bad pics, stupid phone... I think its pretty clean.


----------



## Tator Tot

Get a head on photo.


----------



## Adhmuz

Again, I am limited to using my cell to take pics atm so there not great.



















Thats better no?


----------



## Perro del Mal!

Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. And here she is:





Cables behind the hard drive case are not that visible, shot the pic from a downward angle for the purpose of this post. What do you think?


----------



## pez

Well I'd give Adhmuz a 10/10 b/c I can't find anything wrong with it and 7/10 perro.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Perro del Mal!*


Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. And here she is:

Cables behind the hard drive case are not that visible, shot the pic from a downward angle for the purpose of this post. What do you think?


umm gonna say put the harddrives down the bottom. hide the cables a lil more. other then that 8/10









just the cables in the hard drive bay.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Not much difference at all really, but:

Before:









After:










Pretty good for an Antec case, there some of the most difficult to wire manage. No room at all to hide cables unless you atart modding the case. 8/10. 
I know this is your old system but its the first I could find by going back some pages.

I honestly don't know how I can make my cables any better either, but as of right now its pretty much perfect.

Perro gets a 7.5, it would be a 8.5 but theres to much Thermaltake going on. Everyone knows friends don't let friends buy Thermaltake, your friends must be holding out.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


Pretty good for an Antec case, there some of the most difficult to wire manage. No room at all to hide cables unless you atart modding the case. 8/10. 
I know this is your old system but its the first I could find by going back some pages.

I honestly don't know how I can make my cables any better either, but as of right now its pretty much perfect.

Perro gets a 7.5, it would be a 8.5 but theres to much Thermaltake going on. Everyone knows friends don't let friends buy Thermaltake, your friends must be holding out.










Haha I scrolled down and was like WOW THAT LOOKS FAMILIAR. Then I was like....ooooooh lmao.


----------



## uppercutx

Adhmuz - I'd say 9/10.







Not too much you can do it looks like.

Here's mine, changed a couple things around from last time.







Just need to trade these 3870's in for something better. Lol


----------



## Adhmuz

8/10 Uppercutx, next step is individually sleeving and maybe giving the case a coat of paint.

You have any current pics Pez?


----------



## wannabe_modder

Heres mine:


----------



## Davidsen

Here's my rig:








Recently installed the 6 fans, and as for the wire management the case makes it hard, no room in the back.
And the case is like 5-10 years old, using it temporarily, till i get back.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


8/10 Uppercutx, next step is individually sleeving and maybe giving the case a coat of paint.

You have any current pics Pez?


I could've sworn I tidied up the latest pic I had and posted it, but I guess not, or else I'm just totally not finding it after the last 10 minutes haha.

Here we go:









wannabe I say 7.5/10. Clear up some of the cables between the mobo tray and HDD/5.25 bays and you'd be set.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Here we go:


A 9.5/10
It's very nice. But I can still see wires themselves. And a bit of clutter.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Here's my rig:








Recently installed the 6 fans, and as for the wire management the case makes it hard, no room in the back.
And the case is like 5-10 years old, using it temporarily, till i get back.


got a lot of positive pressure there







, very nice


----------



## RttlnSnK

I do agree about the positive pressure. When i installed an extra 2 top exhaust, making m airflow slightly positive pressure, i noticed a 3 degree C raise in temps than before. Back on topic, this is my Centurion 590.


----------



## Adhmuz

Wannabe 7.5/10, too much not sleeved wire visible.

Davidsen 4/10, just being honest, the wires for the fans are just too lazy.

Pez 8.5/10, need a little more sleeving, and you can see the wires through the HDD trays.

SnK 8.5/10, the wires disappear nicely but again more sleeving is required to get a better score.


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK* 
I do agree about the positive pressure. When i installed an extra 2 top exhaust, making m airflow slightly positive pressure, i noticed a 3 degree C raise in temps than before. Back on topic, this is my Centurion 590.

Adding two top exhausts would make it head towards the direction of negative pressure.

Negative pressure is having more air being pulled out of the case than is being sucked in (hence other gaps in the case pull air in to compensate).

Positive pressure is having more air being sucked in than is being pulled out, hence air escapes in those gaps which is good for a dust free system.


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 
Wannabe 7.5/10, too much not sleeved wire visible.

Davidsen 4/10, just being honest, the wires for the fans are just too lazy.

Pez 8.5/10, need a little more sleeving, and you can see the wires through the HDD trays.

SnK 8.5/10, the wires disappear nicely but again more sleeving is required to get a better score.

Well, i found a screwdriver, so i should be able to drill some holes for wire management, and when finished it won't look as lazy as it was at first, i hope.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Davidsen* 
Here's my rig:








Recently installed the 6 fans, and as for the wire management the case makes it hard, no room in the back.
And the case is like 5-10 years old, using it temporarily, till i get back.

lol uhhh fans  whats noise like with all them?

try again with the cables though :] atm... mmmm not sure lol 3/10 lol atleast hide the fan cables.. the 5.25bays com in really handy


----------



## Davidsen

With all the fans at around 1250 RPM, its kinda like having the GPU fan run at 60%, alot noisier at 2400 rpm. Also, all the fan controllers are in the 5.25 drive bay, is there any way to rig them, to use only 1 fan controller?

Also will try to remove some of the back plate, to make room for the wires.


----------



## Perro del Mal!

@Admuhz

Jeez, I thought this was "rate my cables", not "rate my brand"! Seriously, I know Thermaltake has kind of a bad rep, and kinda deserves it on some of its products, but this particular case is very well buit.

Besides, TT and the ocassional Cooler Master are the only name brands sort of available in my country. But thanks anyway. Will move hard drives to the bottom.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Davidsen* 
Well, i found a screwdriver, so i should be able to drill some holes for wire management, and when finished it won't look as lazy as it was at first, i hope.

You found a screwdriver so now you can drill some holes?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perro del Mal!* 
@Admuhz

Jeez, I thought this was "rate my cables", not "rate my brand"! Seriously, I know Thermaltake has kind of a bad rep, and kinda deserves it on some of its products, but this particular case is very well buit.

Not trying to poke fun at your brand choice, its meant to be more of a joke than anything. Next time you should rate the person above you first than add your pics. It is called "rate my cables" not post and wait wait to see what people say, in which case you were not happy.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 
You found a screwdriver so now you can drill some holes?

Haha.


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 
You found a screwdriver so now you can drill some holes?

Exactly, and it helped quite alot with attaching the fans to the case.

Re-did the wire management, and i think its alot better than last time.


----------



## spice003

much better, you went up 2 points lol 5/10, still way to many cables.


----------



## Davidsen

lol yeah, its kinda impossible to hide the cables that well with that case. my Raidmax Ares is in my dorm room in a different city, so even though its a miditower it should be able to hide the cables better than the case im using at the moment.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Dads build, all stock no holes drilled in case, non modular psu


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*


Dads build, all stock no holes drilled in case, non modular psu


7/10 It's not bad. not beautiful though.


----------



## KruperTrooper




----------



## Intense

@KruperTrooper

o_o 12/10


----------



## Swae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


@KruperTrooper

o_o 12/10


I don't know about a 12/10, since this is a cable rating thread, and none are individually sleeved and you can see quited a bit.

It does get a solid 7-8 from me, though.


----------



## Brian_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


I don't know about a 12/10, since this is a cable rating thread, and none are individually sleeved and you can see quited a bit.

It does get a solid 7-8 from me, though.


it isnt rate my sleeved cabes, its rate my cable management.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brian_*


it isnt rate my sleeved cabes, its rate my cable management.


Sleeving is a form of management, but this is a matter of opinion sooo, we need to agree to disagree.

Lets say all the power supply wires were not sleeved and not a single color or the force flex cables, they were well managed but it still looked bad because its unsleeved cables. Individually sleeving just extends that to look better yet thus allowing for a better score.

Ill give Kruper a 7.5/10

PS. It's "Rate my Cables" not "rate my cable management"


----------



## Pir

My sons Antec 300, all black and a (insert bad word here) to get some cable management done.

(i know it's a bit dusty but nothing a blast of air will fix)


----------



## steven937595

5/10 for Pir

nice mobo? 20(24?)pin mobo connector placement








for laughs what board is that? no offense


----------



## Pir

Asus P5Q SE, very odd placement of the 24pin i have to agree.


----------



## FragMasta75

Updated cable management job, actually finished my system. Let me know what you think!


----------



## terence52

felt bored
my first rig cable management


----------



## ghettogeddy

so far this is what i got for my gf new rig


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 
Sleeving is a form of management, but this is a matter of opinion sooo, we need to agree to disagree.

Lets say all the power supply wires were not sleeved and not a single color or the force flex cables, they were well managed but it still looked bad because its unsleeved cables. Individually sleeving just extends that to look better yet thus allowing for a better score.

Ill give Kruper a 7.5/10

PS. It's "Rate my Cables" not "rate my cable management"

Yeah, I gotta work on sleeving them. Probably gonna do red and black. lol

@geddy

9/10

Black and Pink, not my type of colors but nice management and sleeving.


----------



## Adhmuz

FragMasta: 8/10 Needs individually sleeved wires, other than that its pretty good.

Terence: Uh... 1/10?

Ghettogeddy: 9/10 Missing a CPU and heatsink, and the pink is kinda, uh, weird? That and its not sig rig.

PS. When you post after someone who has posted pics at least give them the courtesy to rate there pics.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
A 9.5/10
It's very nice. But I can still see wires themselves. And a bit of clutter.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 
Pez 8.5/10, need a little more sleeving, and you can see the wires through the HDD trays.

Yeah, was meaning to get to that, but finally took a couple hours today to get rid of that by the HDD bay. Of course there's wires still there, but much more organized. Of course now I think the front of it looks a little worse, lol. But for the first time I will present the backside of the rig, which looks pretty terrible still, but you can imagine what it was like before. I've also finally installed my PhysX card and now I'm set until I get OCD to fix the frontside a little more.

Before:









After (Backside):









After (Frontside):


----------



## Adhmuz

That gets you a 9/10 until you individually sleeve.
I should post a pic of what the back side of my sniper looks like, its actually rather funny.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 
FragMasta: 8/10 Needs individually sleeved wires, other than that its pretty good.

Terence: Uh... 1/10?

Ghettogeddy: 9/10 Missing a CPU and heatsink, and the pink is kinda, uh, weird? That and its not sig rig.

PS. When you post after someone who has posted pics at least give them the courtesy to rate there pics.

its my girlfriends build


----------



## terence52

ok i redid my cable management
dont look behind my rig thou.. i just cleared it up lol


----------



## Dead!

ROT MY COBBLES


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
ok i redid my cable management
dont look behind my rig thou.. i just cleared it up lol









5/10 Much better effort, still a bit that can be done w/ what you have though.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dead!* 
ROT MY COBBLES









Spaghetti!!! lol!


----------



## Dead!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
5/10 Much better effort, still a bit that can be done w/ what you have though.









Spaghetti!!! lol!

The lead low-interference lining makes it extra deathtastic


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 
That gets you a 9/10 until you individually sleeve.
I should post a pic of what the back side of my sniper looks like, its actually rather funny.

Yeah...it's a good thing the sniper has this huge bulge of a side panel or this wouldn't fit without like just stuffing and hoping it stays all in place haha.


----------



## Davidsen

I re-did my cable management again, and i think its better than the previous one:









Don't think i can do any better than that.


----------



## Dillmiester

Got some new pics of the rig up, just painted the interior.


----------



## Bindusar

Ghetto - 8.5 (not complete, still more to be added)
Pez - 8
Terence- 5, but WAY better than what you started with, keep it up!








David - 7.5 Nice and neat but things could be hidden/wire tied/neater
Dill - 7.5 Some nice sleeving but the monochrome doesn't camo them all

My wall hanger...and the few cables coming out the bottom are the AC Power, mouse, keyboard and video so kind of unavoidable


----------



## Gnomepatrol

omg i love this it's more art to me than a computer +rep

edit: dammit i can't rep lol, but i would have if i could this is the coolest setup i have seen (sry if i broke thread rules i had to comment on this system)

for me that's a 10/10 i see what a wire and it is an open air system


----------



## ryaan

thats friggin sweeeettttt 10/10 i love how its hanging on your wall above your monitor on a plaque. awesome


----------



## TFL Replica

That is pure awesome Bindusar. It's in a class of its own and beyond the rating system of this thread IMO.


----------



## Liighthead

uhhh wow... 10/10  custom rad ( thingey? ) temps alright? ( kinder off topic but yeh lol )


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bindusar* 
Dill - 7.5 Some nice sleeving but the monochrome doesn't camo them all

Thanks but none of the wires are sleeved except the front panel wires that I just did up with some electrical tape.


----------



## Bindusar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Thanks but none of the wires are sleeved except the front panel wires that I just did up with some electrical tape.

I thought your 24-pin was individual sleeved...looking closer now I see that it is actually a black ribbon. My bad.

Liighthead - temps are fine, for me anyway. I'm running E8400 @ 3.9 with 52-54C under load. I'm happy with it.


----------



## ghettogeddy

almost done got all the wires that i know fo done just need to ge the cpu in and the hsf mounted cant wait for the cpu to get here just a couple more days


----------



## speedkar9

*Home PC*: Antec SOLO









*Work PC 1*: Antec P183









*Work PC 2*: This was quickly wired... CoolerMaster 690 II









*The Basement PC*: Heavily modded and airbrushed generic ATX case









*My system 2 years ago*: Antec 300









*PC Found in the garbage that I modded the heck out of* (and got bored and didn't bother tidying up)


----------



## TEKNULLOGEE

@sppedkar9: first pc looks alright

here's my attempt


----------



## smex

nice cable management..


----------



## Tatakai All

This is my before, I'll have the after when I'm done sleeving em all. With better quality pics too.

EDIT: Sorry smex, forgot to mention how awesome and clean of a job you did. 10'er/10


----------



## Adhmuz

8/10, very nice but theres still room for improvement, nice paint job too.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Replaced my HX1000 with AX1200 so I can use it on a secondary rig I'm working on (AMD 1055T + Crosshair IV). In the process of sleeving cables now (red), really tedious though.


----------



## Shane1244

Your whole PC is Corsair, Intel and EVGA. I love it.


----------



## Reload_X

he only have one week a i just have finished with the cable look!

what u guys say????...... dont look at the DIY hole in the case lol










and here it is...


----------



## mmx+

I've had an Antec 300, and I must say that's very nice. 8/10
Also, good choice on the PSU


----------



## Adhmuz

Clairvoyant thats a very sweet setup, lots of Corsair and everything matched perfectly. Still not individually sleeved but your still getting a 9/10.

Reload: tidy is good, 7/10


----------



## ryaan

ckairvoyant // corsair made a lot of money off youuuu


----------



## Pis

What about mine?










Any advice for me?


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Looks good, just sleeve your cables and get rid of those white 120mm fans. 7.5/10


----------



## Swae

Zip tie some cables together, like 6pin and SATA so they look neater. And then anchor them to places on the case with more zip ties so that they aren't out in the open as much.


----------



## mfb412

piece of advice, gimme your case


----------



## arcanemyth




----------



## Pis

Clairvoyant129: Haha, can't do anything about the white fans, those fans will be hidden after I close my chassis









Swae: Oh ok









mfb412: LOL









Thx guys









arcanemyth: Nice!


----------



## Dilyn

Without side panel on:









With side panel on:









I'm getting a HAF-X for Christmas, and I will be sleeving each cable white as soon as I get $124


----------



## Swae

@above: The cable on the lower right of the case that appeared once the side was on, try weaving it through the 3.5in drive bays to kind of tidy up. Also the 24 pin, see if you can straighten it out a little and zip tie it to the side of the case where all the holes in the 5.25in bays are. Tiny yellow cable at the very bottom, maybe tucked behind the mobo so it comes down right where it plugs in. Need pictures of what's going on in the 5.25 bays!
6-7/10


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


@above: The cable on the lower right of the case that appeared once the side was on, try weaving it through the 3.5in drive bays to kind of tidy up. Also the 24 pin, see if you can straighten it out a little and zip tie it to the side of the case where all the holes in the 5.25in bays are. Tiny yellow cable at the very bottom, maybe tucked behind the mobo so it comes down right where it plugs in. Need pictures of what's going on in the 5.25 bays!
6-7/10


Fair idea with the fan cable. Used to have it electrical taped along the bottom of the side panel actually








The 24 pin used to be zip tied tightly there. Didn't look any better







. This case doesn't have enough room between the tray to fit it either, so that's the best I can do with it. 
That power cable somehow got all the slack up front and none in the back. Fixed.
And there's NOTHING in the drive bays. There are like, sixteen cables, but you can see any of them because they're all behind the fan controller


----------



## Neokolzia

totally forgot about this thread, going to have to post my cables =P, I will link another one when I finish my Mod and I get everything cleaned up and sleeved should look good.










If you zoom into that black mess thats all cables going every which direction, I've been running this benched like this for half a year now.

And this is how everything some how connects to my side..


----------



## FragMasta75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


totally forgot about this thread, going to have to post my cables =P, I will link another one when I finish my Mod and I get everything cleaned up and sleeved should look good.










If you zoom into that black mess thats all cables going every which direction, I've been running this benched like this for half a year now.

And this is how everything some how connects to my side..











Why would you even post that in this thread? lol


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FragMasta75*


Why would you even post that in this thread? lol


I want someone to rate it of course I think I did a surperb job of cable management here I'll get a close up of the actual mess.


----------



## FragMasta75

5/10 cuz that Eyefinity looks sick


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Meh.

And yes that is my bed.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


totally forgot about this thread, going to have to post my cables =P, I will link another one when I finish my Mod and I get everything cleaned up and sleeved should look good.










If you zoom into that black mess thats all cables going every which direction, I've been running this benched like this for half a year now.

And this is how everything some how connects to my side..











8/10 since nothing is caught up in the fans...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*











Meh.

And yes that is my bed.


7/10 Looks like my old case...wires everywhere but still has work that has been done...

as for me...I think I kind of cheated lol


----------



## Neokolzia

as Much as I would love to do something radical as that I've never had any heat problems with my case, SPECIALLY with this new invisible case... it has worked great =D, i was scared at first to OC it and leave it at a high temp because it is sitting on a anti-static plastic.

worst thing I've had happen with this set up was I had too many fans and 1 fell and it snaped a 4 pin connector which prevented it to pluging a 4 pin in backwards, no big deal but o well.

but I would say 9/10 for the fact I can't really see any cables due to a large drain gutter being in the middle of the case, but whatever floats your boat =) would get great temps with that.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


7/10 Looks like my old case...wires everywhere but still has work that has been done...


Here's how it was before:


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Here's how it was before:

[


heh looks great =D

definitely an improvement then... when I first build my case I just tied literally every cable into 1 Huge cable with zip ties... I couldn't figure out why there was all these holes in the right side for cables to go through and to hide them lol


----------



## Ice000

i think i did a good job with my case...


----------



## Xraven771

^ Looks good nice job . 8/10


----------



## Adhmuz

Pis: 8/10, its alright but now you need to go the next step. Get yourself some sleeving and sleeve all the little wires right up to the connector, next come the cleaver management, rout cable trough places that seem impossible to pass wires, if you have to make custom extensions for this to be possible. This is especially important for fan wires and front panel connections.

arcanemyth: Again 8/10 its actually very well done just needs some individually sleeved wires and you lost a point for the 8 pin 12V mobo power being right there not behind the mobo tray, use an extension if its not long enough.

Dilyn: Still 8/10 but this is mostly for the mess you can see in the 5.25" drive bays, thats just not good. Tidy that up and it'll be a 9 until you take your sleeving to the next step.

Neokolzia: Lucky for you this is rate my cables not my management, because there just is no management that has even attempted to be done there. As a numerical valued score for the cables themselves it would be a 3/10 only because there are a lot of them and the amount of fans is kinda ridiculous. The close up shot doesn't improve the situation...

Ipwnnubletz: 5/10 I have nothing to say about that besides why bother posting.

pvp309rcp: 7/10 I'm going to have to consider that a big steel cable duct, which looks kinda tacky. Maybe give it a coat of black spray paint? And you can still see unsleeved cables if you look hard enough.

Ice000: 8/10 It good but still can be better, hide what you can, sleeve what you can't.


----------



## manoy385

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manoy385*


How's mine?











Tried to tidy up a bit.


----------



## sbao26975

8/10


----------



## pioneerisloud

----Removed because people with WORSE cable management somehow score better now----


----------



## sbao26975

8/10







you didn't rate mine!


----------



## logan666

heres mine


----------



## Liighthead

logan666 8/10 nice work sleve it and itll look heap better


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manoy385* 
Tried to tidy up a bit.










What are those green fans?
I want some =p


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
What are those green fans?
I want some =p

GeLID Wing 12's


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
GeLID Wing 12's

thanks tator!


----------



## ryaan

yeah i liked those too, i just shopped around real quick and it looks like you cant touch them for under 20$ after shipping


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
thanks tator!

No prob.


----------



## jack_burton1985

Here's my Cooler Master Centurion 2, waiting to move into a CM690 II.

Front ...


and back ...


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jack_burton1985* 
Here's my Cooler Master Centurion 2, waiting to move into a CM690 II.

Front ...


and back ...


9/10 Very nice management. Sleeve them for a 9.5 and individual sleeving for the perfect score. The backside of your motherboard tray is exemplary just like mine.









*I'm putting off dissasembly for a new coat of black, because it's truly a pain to get every thing back in the proper order afterwards.*


----------



## Alex132

Yeah I've tried many times to make this look better but Antec 900, not much you can do. :/


























That heatsink ontop of my top 5870 is from an old GeForce 4 MX xP, actually keeps it 1'c lower and its a useful place to keep it lol.


----------



## brafish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jack_burton1985* 
Here's my Cooler Master Centurion 2, waiting to move into a CM690 II.

Very nice. I'm going to say 9.5/10. I'm not docking as harsh for the lack of sleeving. Other than that it's perfect.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Yeah I've tried many times to make this look better but Antec 900, not much you can do. :/

That heatsink ontop of my top 5870 is from an old GeForce 4 MX xP, actually keeps it 1'c lower and its a useful place to keep it lol.

I think you did a good job considering what you had to work with. There's a mess of wires in the top left corner that could probably use some straightening out or bundling. I'd say 7/10

I tried to be as organized, but I have a lot going on since I moved everything to the 5.25" bays. Could be better, but there's just not a lot of room with the PCIe power so close to the back of the drive bay.


















More photos up in the work log if anyone is interested.

_Edited to add review of post that got in before my submission_


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
Very nice. I'm going to say 9.5/10. I'm not docking as harsh for the lack of sleeving. Other than that it's perfect.

I think you did a good job considering what you had to work with. There's a mess of wires in the top left corner that could probably use some straightening out or bundling. I'd say 7/10

I tried to be as organized, but I have a lot going on since I moved everything to the 5.25" bays. Could be better, but there's just not a lot of room with the PCIe power so close to the back of the drive bay.


















More photos up in the work log if anyone is interested.

_Edited to add review of post that got in before my submission_

10/10 amazing colours and everything is tucked away neatly


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
Very nice. I'm going to say 9.5/10. I'm not docking as harsh for the lack of sleeving. Other than that it's perfect.

I don't consider 1 point harsh, as I'm sure you have an intimate understanding of the additional effort required for sleeving just the same as I do. To penalize the persons that went through all of that extra work is harsh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
I tried to be as organized, but I have a lot going on since I moved everything to the 5.25" bays. Could be better, but there's just not a lot of room with the PCIe power so close to the back of the drive bay.


















More photos up in the work log if anyone is interested.

_Edited to add review of post that got in before my submission_

I'd give that a 9.0/10. A little more clean up can be done w/ the pwr/reset/led mobo connection area. Take a look in my profile pic for suggestions on what to do when routing cable's w/ the 3 1/2" drive bay removed. PM me if you'd like to know how I did it


----------



## uppercutx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brafish*


Very nice. I'm going to say 9.5/10. I'm not docking as harsh for the lack of sleeving. Other than that it's perfect.

I think you did a good job considering what you had to work with. There's a mess of wires in the top left corner that could probably use some straightening out or bundling. I'd say 7/10

I tried to be as organized, but I have a lot going on since I moved everything to the 5.25" bays. Could be better, but there's just not a lot of room with the PCIe power so close to the back of the drive bay.


















More photos up in the work log if anyone is interested.

_Edited to add review of post that got in before my submission_


9/10. Love the colors









Here's mine, fixed some of the H50 Cables. Now I would just like to get my hands on a shiny new video card. Lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Now see, this is EXACTLY why I didn't even want my rig pictured in here. You guys are so inconsistant with ratings its not even funny. Guy has HORRIBLE cable management, all he did was sleeve his cables, and he gets the same score I do....and you can't see a single cable of mine.

EDIT:
He actually got a HIGHER score than I did!


----------



## tpavur




----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Now see, this is EXACTLY why I didn't even want my rig pictured in here. You guys are so inconsistant with ratings its not even funny. Guy has HORRIBLE cable management, all he did was sleeve his cables, and he gets the same score I do....and you can't see a single cable of mine.

EDIT:
He actually got a HIGHER score than I did!


Exactly, apparently sleeving your cables is more important than hiding them. Sorry, I'm not about to pretty up something I DON'T WANT TO BE SEEN.

But then again its just people's opinions too, which will vary.


----------



## brafish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Now see, this is EXACTLY why I didn't even want my rig pictured in here. You guys are so inconsistant with ratings its not even funny. Guy has HORRIBLE cable management, all he did was sleeve his cables, and he gets the same score I do....and you can't see a single cable of mine.

EDIT:
He actually got a HIGHER score than I did!

I think you're confusing individual opinions in an anonymous internet forum with some sort of official scoring system rules or having official judges that all score based on the same criteria. I think the forum is great for getting feedback or advice and giving out "looks great man, keep it up" comments.

If you decide to take your ball and go home, that's certainly fine. Nobody is forced to participate. I'd encourage everyone else to be positive and not get so worked up about what a single person out of the hundreds rates your rig.


----------



## SimpleTech

@tpavur, 9/10. The cables near the PSU look a little unsightly. Maybe try putting some of them on the backside of the motherboard tray if you can.

Also minus 0.5 for not putting the kid inside the case.


----------



## xximanoobxx

My first cable management job


----------



## brafish

Back to our regularly scheduled rating:

Uppercutx, I really like what you did. You have the same case layout as mine and you can see how clean you can make it look even without cutting. Kind of makes me wish I had shorter video cards for more space but I like the performance.







I'd love to see how you have things secured behind the tray. 9.7/10 (personal dock because I don't want to see the bare wire unless it's been designed that way.)

tpavur: I maintain that that case is one of the best available for cable management. So many ways in and around. You get a pass on the bare wire because it's all black. I don't know if you did that or if that's a feature of that PSU, but it works. I'll give you a 9/10, knocking off a couple points for the stuff going on below your rear fan (what is that?) and the wires from the cpu mount and memory fans are kind of floating out there. Beautiful work though, looks great. Kid gets a 10/10 for being cute.


----------



## brafish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx* 
My first cable management job

Functionally it's great. Everything is out of the way. If you don't do anything else, it's fine, just not as aesthetically pleasing as it could be. Couple of things I would do: Cut the ends off your cable ties. Run the cpu fan cable up and then under the mother board to get it out of the way instead of across your memory bank. What's going on with the rear fan, is that some sort of adapter to get it to run off the motherboard header? Get a fan that will run direct. Maybe strap down some of the other stragglers to something. Of course I'd sleeve too if you're up for it. 6.8/10


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Now see, this is EXACTLY why I didn't even want my rig pictured in here. You guys are so inconsistant with ratings its not even funny. Guy has HORRIBLE cable management, all he did was sleeve his cables, and he gets the same score I do....and you can't see a single cable of mine.

EDIT:
He actually got a HIGHER score than I did!

Trust me, I was a bit aggravated that mine w/ better management than a full 3/4's of the 10/10's got an 8. I mean really, for a custom cut case w/ no hdd drive bay and very little of the fully sleeved wiring showing at all?!? Much less, there are some rigs in here that deserved no higher than a 5-7 that recieved 10's. Oh, almost forgot, full mobo/psu connector swap too...frustrating isn't even the word.

A full half of the people posting pics don't rank the people that posted directly before them.

end rant/ back to our regularly scheduled ratings...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
I think you're confusing individual opinions in an anonymous internet forum with some sort of official scoring system rules or having official judges that all score based on the same criteria. I think the forum is great for getting feedback or advice and giving out "looks great man, keep it up" comments.

If you decide to take your ball and go home, that's certainly fine. Nobody is forced to participate. I'd encourage everyone else to be positive and not get so worked up about what a single person out of the hundreds rates your rig.

I'm not confusing anything. Mine was rated 8/10, and you can ONLY see the cables as they come out from behind and plug in. There is NOTHING more I can do, other than sleeve the ones that are visible. I spent NINE HOURS building my rig, so I could have great cable management. I'm just angry because mine was rated 8/10, whereas somebody who OBVIOUSLY didn't spend any time at all on cable management, scored 10/10, just because he had sleeved cables. How is that confusing?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
Trust me, I was a bit aggravated that mine w/ better management than a full 3/4's of the 10/10's got an 8. I mean really, for a custom cut case w/ no hdd drive bay and very little of the fully sleeved wiring showing at all?!? Much less, there are some rigs in here that deserved no higher than a 5-7 that recieved 10's. Oh, almost forgot, full mobo/psu connector swap too...frustrating isn't even the word.

A full half of the people posting pics don't rank the people that posted directly before them.

end rant/ back to our regularly scheduled ratings...

Thank you! I'm glad I'm not the only one frustrated because I spent a LOT of time building my rig to look nice, and I get a crap score just because somebody has pretty sleeving.

I took my pictures down. I'm no longer going to share pictures on OCN period.


----------



## AMW1011

Okay, pioneerisloud your going a bit far with this. I mean common, it was just some random person's opinion.

I do find it really odd that everyone on these boards are so uptight about sleeving, I've always ignored it because I'd prefer not to see the cables to begin with. It makes no sense and seems asinine, but some people seem to prefer to see some messy cables as long as they are custom sleeved.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I'm not confusing anything. Mine was rated 8/10, and you can ONLY see the cables as they come out from behind and plug in. There is NOTHING more I can do, other than sleeve the ones that are visible. I spent NINE HOURS building my rig, so I could have great cable management. I'm just angry because mine was rated 8/10, whereas somebody who OBVIOUSLY didn't spend any time at all on cable management, scored 10/10, just because he had sleeved cables. How is that confusing?

Thank you! I'm glad I'm not the only one frustrated because I spent a LOT of time building my rig to look nice, and I get a crap score just because somebody has pretty sleeving.

I took my pictures down. I'm no longer going to share pictures on OCN period.

Aww, I just went back to try and find your pics, only to then come back and re-read your post and find out that you took them down..

I really wanted to see what you did.

Anyways, I feel the same way as you, but to a lesser extent I think. I have fully sleeved cables, and they are all hidden except for the CPU, 24-Pin and GPU power cables, yet I still only got 9/10 and I'm not sure why. The rating system is terribly flawed, but heh, nothing you can do about it.

It really comes down to you though, and not some random guy's opinion on the net. I like the way my rig looks, and I'm sure you love the way yours looks, so isn't that all that matters? If I can look at my rig and honestly say that it's the best damn job I could have done, well then that's a 10 in my books.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Yeah, mine is a 9/10 in my books. I know its not perfect, but its as good as I can get it without spending money on wire extenders that are sleeved.


----------



## AMW1011

Damn it pioneerisloud, post them pictures up, I want to see!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Yeah, mine is a 9/10 in my books. I know its not perfect, but its as good as I can get it without spending money on wire extenders that are sleeved.

Well then who cares what you got rated on the forum?

The rating system is flawed, it's basically a "who has the prettiest computer" thread.

Wanna PM me some pics? I'm curious.


----------



## reaper~

Heh, and I thought this thread was supposed to be just for fun, tongue-in-cheek kinda thing. I could careless what anyone think of my rig. As long as it looks good to me, that's all that matters.









Besides, what looks good to one person doesn't necessary guarantee that it'll look good to you and vice versa.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Again, its not the best, because I do need to sleeve my cables (or buy those sleeved extenders). But I spent NINE HOURS building this rig. Ask in the Wa State OCN LAN party thread in OT. They watched me build it.


----------



## sbao26975

While I rated you 8/10 and others rated 10/10 for rigs with worse cable management, they have a completely different opinion on things. So don't feel offended that you received a lower score than others; this is all subjective. I think your cable management was very nice, and I guess should have been a 9/10 since this is cable management and not cable sleeving. Sleeved cables are just more aesthetically pleasing to me. So don't get mad, because your wires are still very neat and tidy. As long as you think you did a good job, who cares what others think.









Now will someone rate mine on page 1284 please?


----------



## airplaneman

Considering what you're working with, that is really damn good. There literally is nothing you can do to hide the cables more. Nice work man. Not going to rate it due to previous comments.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbao26975* 
Now will someone rate mine on page 284 please?

Wow man, that is good, you can barely see the cables.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Considering what you're working with, that is really damn good. There literally is nothing you can do to hide the cables more. Nice work man. Not going to rate it due to previous comments.

Wow man, that is good, you can barely see the cables.

Thanks







the hard drive cage has the hard drive connectors facing the other way so I could route those around the back. The dvd connectors are also not visible because of the aluminum piece that goes along the top which obstructs the view of the psu. What irks me though is the cpu connector you can see and the unsleeved 24 pin wires.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 









Again, its not the best, because I do need to sleeve my cables (or buy those sleeved extenders). But I spent NINE HOURS building this rig. Ask in the Wa State OCN LAN party thread in OT. They watched me build it.

I would give it 9/10 easily, its not nearly the best cable job I've ever seen, but you don't have the facilities for that. I stared at the picture for a good few minutes and I could not think of a single thing to make it any better, and that's pretty damn good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbao26975* 
While I rated you 8/10 and others rated 10/10 for rigs with worse cable management, they have a completely different opinion on things. So don't feel offended that you received a lower score than others; this is all subjective. I think your cable management was very nice, and I guess should have been a 9/10 since this is cable management and not cable sleeving. Sleeved cables are just more aesthetically pleasing to me. So don't get mad, because your wires are still very neat and tidy. As long as you think you did a good job, who cares what others think.









Now will someone rate mine on page 284 please?

Your exactly right. The only thing that makes me angry is that people are confusing sleeving with cable management, and they seem to think sleeving is actually required for a decent score.

I couldn't find yours.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbao26975* 
8/10









I see you have a PC-P60, which means a top mounted PSU and I can't see the top very much, but I do see some hints of cables up there.

Edit, Since it is blocked off I'm going to say it is irrelevant. I'm giving you am 8.5/10. I don't like your GPU cables, and your CPU power cable should be tidied up a bit more, maybe running parallel with the board. Pretty good though.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMW1011* 

I couldn't find yours.

Sorry, page 1284


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMW1011* 
I see you have a PC-P60, which means a top mounted PSU and I can't see the top very much, but I do see some hints of cables up there.

Edit, Since it is blocked off I'm going to say it is irrelevant. I'm giving you am 8.5/10. I don't like your GPU cables, and your CPU power cable should be tidied up a bit more, maybe running parallel with the board. Pretty good though.

Heres a pic of what's under the aluminum....as this might be cheating


----------



## AMW1011

Yeah I'm sticking with the 8.5/10. That means there are some very minor things I would do differently, or additionally, but it is still very good.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Like I said, the ONLY thing I can do past what I've already done, is getting those NZXT sleeved cable extenders for my 24 pin, 8pin, and 6pins. Otherwise there isn't a single cable that is out of place or bad looking.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMW1011* 
Yeah I'm sticking with the 8.5/10. That means there are some very minor things I would do differently, or additionally, but it is still very good.









Now let's see yours? TJ07 ♥


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbao26975* 







Now let's see yours? TJ07 ♥

Sadly, my boy is being slowly worked on right now... But I promise I will post it up soon!

Currently, I'm trying to replace the mesh in my case, replace the fan holders in the front, add some fans, and cut a side panel window. So I'm pretty busy.









I hope to show how its done with a completely non-modular PSU. Though I do have a good case for it, atleast when you go RINN RINN with a dremel.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbao26975* 







Now let's see yours? TJ07 ♥

As nice as the TJ07's are, they are quite tricky to do cable management with, especially with that giant hole in the floor of the top half.

I had a lot of trouble with mine...I think it looks good, but it was a pain in the ass. My airflow on the rad is terrible because of all the cables bundled up down there, but there is nothing I can do about that unfortunately.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
As nice as the TJ07's are, they are quite tricky to do cable management with, especially with that giant hole in the floor of the top half.

I had a lot of trouble with mine...I think it looks good, but it was a pain in the ass. My airflow on the rad is terrible because of all the cables bundled up down there, but there is nothing I can do about that unfortunately.

I have a pretty good gameplan TBH. Assuming everything goes as planned, I will post up a "how I did it".


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMW1011* 
I have a pretty good gameplan TBH. Assuming everything goes as planned, I will post up a "how I did it".

Sweet.

I think I'm going to replace the top mesh vents with an acrylic window. It should be sick, I just hope it doesn't screw up my airflow too much.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Sweet.

I think I'm going to replace the top mesh vents with an acrylic window. It should be sick, I just hope it doesn't screw up my airflow too much.

Well if your using water for your GPU(s) then I wouldn't worry about it at all. The rear fans, with their fully unrestricted airflow, tend to do very well and should work fine for your CPU and the rest of the low heat components.


----------



## sequencius

One day I'm going to have the best cable management EVAR.


----------



## llacrossedude7

Here is mine I just finished uni sleeving the 24pin, 4pin, and 6pin pcie cables, I need to finish all the fans and front panel connectors.


----------



## tpavur

Allthough this is nice... I'm trying to wrap my head around how it took you NINE HOURS!?! ***? 8/10 though

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*











Again, its not the best, because I do need to sleeve my cables (or buy those sleeved extenders). But I spent NINE HOURS building this rig. Ask in the Wa State OCN LAN party thread in OT. They watched me build it.


----------



## Lost-boi

Some updates:


----------



## j0n3z3y

@ Lost-boi

7.5/10 Pull those loose cables back into the rear of the mobo tray and zip tie them in place to lose the slack in them. Use the additional slack in your cable to your soundcard and route it down to the board, under your graphics card and along the bottom side of it back the access hole. Also, clean up the wire hanging in the 3 1/2" drive bay and the others making a loop out of the 5 1/4" drive bay (pump power wires I'd imagine), as well.

Otherwise, nice w/c set up you have going there.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 









Again, its not the best, because I do need to sleeve my cables (or buy those sleeved extenders). But I spent NINE HOURS building this rig. Ask in the Wa State OCN LAN party thread in OT. They watched me build it.

8/10 sleved wuld get u 10/10 

9 hours!!! ive only spent like 4 hours >.< stupid 341


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llacrossedude7*


Here is mine I just finished uni sleeving the 24pin, 4pin, and 6pin pcie cables, I need to finish all the fans and front panel connectors.











9/10
the fan cable going to the bottom of the case can be done a little better, and all the drive cables behind the drive cage can either be replaced with black cables or clustered off to the side out of sight. Otherwise very nice.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Some updates:










Wow thats a sweet idea for a dual rad setup in the HAF, the cable work isn't perfect but its still rather good. 8.5/10 for the cabling, 10/10 for the system itself as a whole.


----------



## Lost-boi

Sorry, I should have mentioned that those loose dangley cables are for the rad fans. They are being reworked this weekend I hope. I should have tucked them back a bit more for those pics. Oh well, Ill report back with new updates in time.


----------



## llacrossedude7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


9/10
the fan cable going to the bottom of the case can be done a little better, and all the drive cables behind the drive cage can either be replaced with black cables or clustered off to the side out of sight. Otherwise very nice.


Yeah I need to finish it all up but the day i did all the sleeving I was worn out. I underestimated how long it would take to uni sleeve all the cables.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Sorry, I should have mentioned that those loose dangley cables are for the rad fans. They are being reworked this weekend I hope. I should have tucked them back a bit more for those pics. Oh well, Ill report back with new updates in time.


Cool, can't wait to see it. Sweet equipment you've got in that case


----------



## Lost-boi

Thanks, even though its all 775 and last gen video cards it should still perform well for the next few years.


----------



## antig24

Hows this for my first try in a case with cable management holes?


----------



## brafish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antig24* 
Hows this for my first try in a case with cable management holes?

Looks just about perfect, I don't think you could have done much better. It's hard to tell from the photo, is there enough slack to move the H50 power cable to go under the motherboard and come up to the header?

9.7/10 (I like sleeving)


----------



## Kriztoffer

RATE MY CABELS PLZZZZ!!!!!???










oh yeah.

Tried to take the picture from this angle, so you can't see mah cabels


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


RATE MY CABELS PLZZZZ!!!!!???










oh yeah.

Tried to take the picture from this angle, so you can't see mah cabels










Best case and cable management I have ever seen over 9000/10.

/thread


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antig24* 
Hows this for my first try in a case with cable management holes?

9/10.

I can't see a way to make it any better with your current case. Great job!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Ah got a new 470, might as well play with the cables a bit












There goes nothing









@Kriztoffer Ummm that case doesn't look like cable management would be easy... but err 9000/10 sounds about right ^^


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


RATE MY CABELS PLZZZZ!!!!!???

oh yeah.

Tried to take the picture from this angle, so you can't see mah cabels










Thats basically like doing this:

Rate my cables!









I took the picture with the side panel on so you can't see my cables







.


----------



## pioneerisloud

*@Munkypoo7:*
I'd honestly rate that a solid 6.5 / 10. The cables are out of the way so they aren't obstructing airflow. And they're all sleeved well. But they're not straight, and you can see too many cables. Hide those cables!!! That is absolutely a GREAT start though.

*Now somebody rate mien!!!*
I've updated it slightly. Added a silent Rosewill 120mm in my available 5.25" bays to help keep the memory cool, and provide more direct cool air for the heatsink. I also removed the green cathode. Was kind of annoying me a little.

Front View (with my fan controller, L-R = Intakes, CPU Cooler, Exhausts):









My Mt. Dew cantenna on my USB wireless modem (4G):









Side view (with side panel on):









And the INSIDE!:









*Things I already know I need to do:*
Get the NZXT sleeved extensions for my 24pin and my 6pin (neither are sleeved on my PSU that close to the connector).
Run my front panel audio (not hooked up currently).
Maybe mod a side window onto this case







.
And I do need to move my molex wire that runs to the fan controller. It's not ran perfectly like I planned, I was running out of time when I hooked that up. But you can barely even tell its there.


----------



## sbao26975

For some reason it looks nicer than before!

9.5/10


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbao26975*


For some reason it looks nicer than before!

9.5/10


That's because I removed that annoying green cathode, and put in a 120mm fan in my 5.25" bays to hide the wires that were in there (and more air too)







.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


That's because I removed that annoying green cathode, and put in a 120mm fan in my 5.25" bays to hide the wires that were in there (and more air too)







.


9.5/10 nice work... heh the simple things * fan in 5.25bay * makes it look better


----------



## Swae

Solid 9, Pioneer. Along with sleeving, a SATA dvd drive as well.

I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow if my mom leaves her camera at home.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


Solid 9, Pioneer. Along with sleeving, a SATA dvd drive as well.

I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow if my mom leaves her camera at home.


think their just black? the sata one.. the ones that connect to the board are red... but really well hidden lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


Solid 9, Pioneer. Along with sleeving, a SATA dvd drive as well.

I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow if my mom leaves her camera at home.


Can't fit a SATA DVD Drive. I've only got 4 SATA ports. And those are uhhh, kind of being used by a RAID0 and a RAID1







.

But yeah, I already plan on doing some sleeving







.


----------



## sequencius

does that "cantenna" really help signal?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


does that "cantenna" really help signal?


It does for me. That's my modem you're seeing. 3G wireless cell phone internet. Without the cantenna, I get NO SIGNAL at all. With it, I never drop signal







.

The joys of having your rig in a garage, that has bad electrical interference







.


----------



## digitally

my 4th re-management



vs 3rd.









oh pity me :/
i couldn hide everything away with 922 especially the gap between the mobo tray and the HDD.

Advice(s) are great but i don't sleeve cables


----------



## pioneerisloud

@digitally:
It is definitely showing some improvement. Since you dont' want to sleeve the cables, how about going to Autozone (or your other favorite auto parts store), and pick up some wire loom (black probably)? Just hide your wires where they HAVE to be visible, inside the loom.

Also, run things as straight as possible. Rotate your fans so the wires can go right behind the board.

Your hard drive bay is a mess.

Your SATA cables should run directly behind the board instead of down and in through that hole.

Honestly it is a great start. _*But I can only honestly give you about a 6.5 / 10*_. There's still a LOT of work to be done, but its all doable with enough time, and just a couple of bucks worth of materials.

Another thing you COULD do.....mod yourself a fake panel in between your motherboard tray and your drive bays. Hide your wires behind that. Just another idea







.


----------



## terence52

back to normal


----------



## Pir

Terence52. 6/10. You already got alot done but there is room for improvement.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
@digitally:
It is definitely showing some improvement. Since you dont' want to sleeve the cables, how about going to Autozone (or your other favorite auto parts store), and pick up some wire loom (black probably)? Just hide your wires where they HAVE to be visible, inside the loom.

Also, run things as straight as possible. Rotate your fans so the wires can go right behind the board.

Your hard drive bay is a mess.

Your SATA cables should run directly behind the board instead of down and in through that hole.

Honestly it is a great start. _*But I can only honestly give you about a 6.5 / 10*_. There's still a LOT of work to be done, but its all doable with enough time, and just a couple of bucks worth of materials.

Another thing you COULD do.....mod yourself a fake panel in between your motherboard tray and your drive bays. Hide your wires behind that. Just another idea







.

great!







thank you so much for the advices


----------



## Pir

My sons Antec 300. Took a fair amount of time to get it up to this point. Antec 300's don't play nice with cable management.


----------



## tOny3

hey @ Pir my antec does just fine







just gotta know how to work it

it looks a lil diff now from these pics but its about the same

*gpu is removed from 2nd pic*


----------



## pioneerisloud

@Pir
I only have a few minor MINOR complaints on yours.

Sleeve your front panel wiring, or wire loom it. Just where its visible though, no need to do it more than that honestly.

Maybe get some bigger loom to loom up ALL of your PSU wires into 1?

Do something with that 24 pin. That is honestly an eyesore







. Maybe get an NZXT 24 pin 10" extension?

Finally, your drive cabling is obviously visible. What I personally did with mine, is pull it directly UNDER the drives, that way it doesn't go off at some odd angles.

*Honestly, I can rate yours a 9/10.* Just a few minor complaints, but it does look great. If you fix my minor complaints, I'd say 10/10 would be easy at this point.


----------



## Pir

Have to agree on that 24 pin, the placement on the board has been thought up by a monkey instead of an engineer. Will do the sleeving of the io cables and i might rotate the drive for a cleaner look.

T0ny3, i honestly don't know how to rate your cable management. lol


----------



## p0Pe

Rate them cables


----------



## mrfajita

That looks sick, 10/10 even though its not a cable management shot.
It would get a 11/10 if those bright green cables were paired with my motherboard


----------



## illidan

Hans great sleeving, great colors, great build!


----------



## tOny3

Someone rate mines









@Pir, how come you dont know how to rate it? Lol imagine the foam not there, my case is painted black >







and itll look just the same without the foam. the foam just makes it look smoother for me


----------



## pioneerisloud

*@tOny3:*
1) Your 4 pin is in a bad place honestly. Try running it from the top or from the side of the motherboard instead.
2) The IDE cable is obvious. There's not much you can do with it (I know this first hand, as my optical drive is IDE). It looks pretty well hidden to me, but just a point.
3) Your foam or whatever it is isn't straight. It needs to be straightened, it looks kind of sloppy the way it is.
4) You're kind of cheating since you don't use a 6pin PCIe power







.
5) Those tennis balls aren't helping airflow. Remove them







.

*Honestly, I'd rate yours a 9.25 / 10.* It's very VERY near a 10 as is. Just a few super minor complaints I listed above







. The tennis balls weren't deducted from your total rating either. They look removable







.


----------



## tOny3

thanks pioneerisloud, yea i agree with the 4 pin and ide.. also my 24 pin







i was looking for a 4pin extender but everyone i found was expensive.. that ide is the best i could do lmao, i had the regular grey flat one and i hated it so i upgraded to a round sleeved one. my 24 pin needs to be sleeved FULLY but i wont be doing that until i build a new machine. The foam however, everything is pretty much straight except for the cd drive bay area.. lol that was hard.. oh well when i get a new comp ill fix everything

This is just a toy ;P

Oh them tennis balls.. yea idk they dont help at all


----------



## Farih

was very hard to get rido of all the cables.
antec 902 isnt that good with cable-management




































here i have put most of the cables:


----------



## Domino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


was very hard to get rido of all the cables.
antec 902 isnt that good with cable-management










that is hillarizeus.

Did you grow your cables by any chance?







Sweet case. As for cable magamentent. I'D GIVE IT A 5 JUST BECAUSE YOUR SSDS ARE ON THE BACK... LOL

+rep.


----------



## vspec




----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


was very hard to get rido of all the cables.
antec 902 isnt that good with cable-management










9/10. The 902 is very hard to hide cables but you did a good job.

Love the grass too.


----------



## Grundy

First attempt at cable management.


----------



## Liighthead

5/10 turn hard drives around. hide fan cables and 24pin a lil... not bad though


----------



## Caleo

I must say, this pic turned out nicely:


----------



## jach11




----------



## Gunfire

Nvm


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caleo*


I must say, this pic turned out nicely:











Cant really see the cable management because of the angle, but it does look "clean" 7/10


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caleo*


I must say, this pic turned out nicely:











What brand/model is that cyan LED 120mm exhaust fan?


----------



## Caleo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


What brand/model is that cyan LED 120mm exhaust fan?


It's an Antec tricool, it's actually more green than cyan.. not sure why the camera skews the color so much.


----------



## staryoshi

New AMD build, just put it together, probably not done yet







I apologize in advance for my 5 year old camera. I hooked all the fans up to a fan controller, as I'm sensitive to noise, but it turned out to be surprisingly bearable at stock fan speed


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
New AMD build, just put it together, probably not done yet







I apologize in advance for my 5 year old camera. I hooked all the fans up to a fan controller, as I'm sensitive to noise, but it turned out to be surprisingly bearable at stock fan speed


















more pics pleaseee carnt see
















from what i can see 8/10


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
more pics pleaseee carnt see c














p

Sorry







I cleaned up the top fan wires so ignore them

















The back of my case is ugly


----------



## Liighthead

8/10  sleved & few hints ( under neath ) for me be 10/10...

just straighten out those sata cables ( look lil cleaner  )
pull the 24pin down a lil so it shows less.
maby the pci x cables through were the other cables are going ( that hole )
push thoes fan cables down out of view behind mobo  ( ow right u cleaned them  )

nice work though


----------



## DuckYy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farih* 
was very hard to get rido of all the cables.
antec 902 isnt that good with cable-management









http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6084/sam0357.jpg

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6084/sam0357.jpg

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/4853/sam0383d.jpg

here i have put most of the cables:

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9051/sam0426.jpg

how's the 3 fan on the mugen working out for you? kind of a weird setup. which ways are the fans blowing btw?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
8/10  sleved & few hints ( under neath ) for me be 10/10...

just straighten out those sata cables ( look lil cleaner  )
pull the 24pin down a lil so it shows less.
maby the pci x cables through were the other cables are going ( that hole )
push thoes fan cables down out of view behind mobo  ( ow right u cleaned them  )

nice work though 

I have 8 and 24-pin pre-sleeved extensions I chose not to use. The stupid cables are already much too long as it is. I'm using them in another build







I don't care about picture-perfect cable hiding, just optimal cable routing that will not interfere with airflow







I like to make the SATA cables converge, I don't like the look of them when they go straight across personally (plus it's black on black, so they are hard to see in person. But yeah, can't see those fan cables anyarmore


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farih* 
was very hard to get rido of all the cables.
antec 902 isnt that good with cable-management









http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6084/sam0357.jpg
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6084/sam0357.jpg
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/4853/sam0383d.jpg

here i have put most of the cables:
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9051/sam0426.jpg

not bad 7/10.. could be lil cleaner.... btw why a 80mm on one side of the cpu cooler?

and uhhhh




























@ the grass lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I have 8 and 24-pin pre-sleeved extensions I chose not to use. The stupid cables are already much too long as it is. I'm using them in another build







I don't care about picture-perfect cable hiding, just optimal cable routing that will not interfere with airflow







But yeah, can't see those fan cables anymore









awww right lol just saw them..
and yeah same about the airflow


----------



## philhalo66

best i can do for $0.00 that's my XBOX 360 controller that's making it light up but the small green lights are from my motherboard and the reflection of my router off the plexiglass, and in my defense if my move the wires too much the board will refuse to post.


----------



## Gunfire

What's the wire/string for?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
What's the wire/string for?


hold the Plexiglas on, the side the door is broken


----------



## vspec

Got bored and cleaned up more.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckYy* 
how's the 3 fan on the mugen working out for you? kind of a weird setup. which ways are the fans blowing btw?

top fan is blowing out of the case through top case fan, the others on the side are in push/pull to the rear exhaust.
and no it doesnt cool any better or worse. temps are same as with 1 fan









this is done purely for the looks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
not bad 7/10.. could be lil cleaner.... btw why a 80mm on one side of the cpu cooler?

and uhhhh




























@ the grass lol



an 80mm fan because a 120mm wouldnt fit with the tall HS RAM


----------



## Nlclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vspec*


Got bored and cleaned up more.


I would say 8.5/10! really nice









Here are some pics of my setup with my new 470 gtx!


















Please rate


----------



## mfb412

functionality: 9/10
looks: 8/10 a bit too much cabling exposed


----------



## Shane1244

I like the razer sticker, and I love the Xigamtek fans!


----------



## Nlclock

Thanks


----------



## sebanaran

Como va? esta es mi maquinita ^^

hello there is my rig xD

From argentina ^^


----------



## Shane1244

8/10. Pretty well done for such a small little case.


----------



## sebastianTR

what are you guys thinks?


----------



## Swae

I think the 5770 is missing.


----------



## sebastianTR

no i m not using it evertime


----------



## DazTora

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sebastianTR*









no i m not using it evertime


So what do you use when you don't?, on-board or thin air with 2gb of memory : P


----------



## staryoshi

RMA'd my first Vulcan. This time it was shipped by FedEx in a HUGE box and did not have a single dent or tear in the packaging or the case like the last one did.

Moved my ITX rig from the Sugo05 into the Vulcan. Using all Gentle-Typhoon fans (AP14 Push-pull on h50, AP13 for top exhaust, AP13 (92mm) for rear exhaust) and it runs nearly-SILENT at full-speed. This is going to be my MMO-killer / LAN rig and I'm using it to enter in the Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 OC contest







I should be able to hit 4.6Ghz on the i3 540









Having a smaller mobo actually makes it harder to route cables... Crazy idea I know!







I should replace the 2.5" to 3.5" adapter with a black one... Only used this one because I have three lying around and don't feel like buying another









I'll be mounting one more (or two) AP13 on the mesh to blow onto the motherboard and keep the components cool, as well as possibly adding a blue cold cathode to the bottom of the case.

Specs:
Intel Core i3 540
Corsair H50
4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3-1333 CL7
Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 ITX
Asus GT240 512MB GDDR5
Seagate Momentus XT 500GB
Silverstone ST45SF PSU
NZXT Vulcan
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP13 (92mm), 2xAP13 (120mm), 2xAP14 (120mm)


----------



## reaper~

^ Very nice. I like it. 8.5/10. Just have to sleeve those unsightly PSU cables or at least cover them up with something.

Edit: Another GT fan I see.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
^ Very nice. I like it. 8.5/10. Just have to sleeve those unsightly PSU cables or at least cover them up with something.

Edit: Another GT fan I see.









Thanks, it was a fun alt-rig build







And yeah, GTs are the best







This PSU came pre-sleeved, but they didn't go far enough, so I should probably slap some electrical tape or something over that part


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

This is the wiring I did for my father's PC. Its just a normal home PC that I put together for him and all he does with it is surf the web and check e-mails. So that is why I left out a gfx card. Seeing as the case doesn't have a window and nobody is really going to be looking into it I couldn't be bothered with sleeving for it.










My PC on the other hand has terrible cable management and the case doesn't really allow for it at all. I am however planning on a revision of what little I am able to do. I might post a pic then. (Might be getting sleeving soon too.)


----------



## terence52

pls rate it?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


This is the wiring I did for my father's PC. Its just a normal home PC that I put together for him and all he does with it is surf the web and check e-mails. So that is why I left out a gfx card. Seeing as the case doesn't have a window and nobody is really going to be looking into it I couldn't be bothered with sleeving for it.










My PC on the other hand has terrible cable management and the case doesn't really allow for it at all. I am however planning on a revision of what little I am able to do. I might post a pic then. (Might be getting sleeving soon too.)


i would give it a 8/10 
the cables thou neat looks ugly imo
get some tape to cover it uP?


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine, recently installed the sound card and the X6 1055T













Rate it?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i would give it a 8/10 
the cables thou neat looks ugly imo
get some tape to cover it uP?











Good idea thanks! Yeah some electrical tape really would help tidy things up.


----------



## sebanaran

[/QUOTE]

Helloooooooooo question, this dragon is photomontage or aerografia???? is great.... if is a aerografia with some lights in background look very very nice ^^


----------



## Osiris[405]

OCN, please rate my cables!


----------



## AdvanSuper

10/10

That's a lot of cables!

Have mercy on me


----------



## Lost-boi

AdvanSuper,
Fix those GPUs cables, the 8pin CPU cable and those fan adapters.


----------



## shrapner

just re-done my cables


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


10/10

That's a lot of cables!

Have mercy on me



















7.5/10. You can definitely route that CPU cable differently, I put mine under my video card. And that case fan cable is rather unsightly

Anyway, here's mine (case doesn't have a window, so I didn't try too hard, and didn't bother sleeving the cables which would make a huuge difference):


----------



## kennh

Promise a better job of re-routing the cables once my Venemous-X arrives in the mail, could be any day now

@Above, I'd give it a 7.5/10. Only because the Antec 300 is a hard case to work with when managing cables and that you did no cutting/modding of the case. My sig rig looked similar to that when it was in my old Antec 900


----------



## Fortunex

I actually plan on modding the case a bit. Only thing about this case that really bothers me is the length of the front panel cables.... I have to run them straight to the connectors pretty much, not much room at all to route them neatly.


----------



## pvp309rcp

A little update...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
A little update...



everytime i see that it remind me of the tin man from wizard of oz XD

8/10 the big silver tube could be hiding some stuffs


----------



## Farih

changed a few things









-exchanged the xfx 5870 for an asus matrix 5870

-added 2x usb and E-sata to rear

-trying a small fanduct.

This was before:










And this is after:


----------



## Gunfire

That Mugen is freakin' huge dude 8/10 for your management also.


----------



## hostler

i'm having a hard time making the PCI-e connectors look good. But i'm pretty pleased with it now.










What i want to do: new mobo, maybe sleeving and definetly a new CPU cooler

have mercy on me


----------



## mmx+

Beautiful, 8.5/10

Unisleve the cables and tidy up around the HDDs and you have a 9.5/10









Why do you need a new CPU cooler? That one looks perfectly good


----------



## BlueLights

I finally got my camera back and thought I would post pics of my new CM 690 II Advance







I got it about a month ago..I know theres a few things I could make a little neater but I dont think it's too bad =) I apologise for the blurry-ness of my pictures =( my camera is oldd..


----------



## mlapaglia

Building this for a friend:
















I am looking for some U channel rubber to put around the metal cut-outs I put in..


----------



## sexybastard

took ages to load those pics. you should consider resizing.

8.7/10... looks nice and there isn't much you can do that you haven't already done.

here's my latest

got a new heatsink, another HDD and new case feet


----------



## Gunfire

@Sexy, Dude, you really do have one of the cleanest A05's I've ever seen.


----------



## townending

UGh, give me your worst.


----------



## Rhylian

@townending I'd say 8/10 only because of the cables being unsleeved and there's a bit more you can do with the sata cables to bundles them and make them look nicer


----------



## hostler

@townending, 7.5/10 because behind the hdd's its sooo messy


----------



## reaper~

Sorry, it's a bit overcast today (less natural light). Added an Airflow Pro, another GTX285 for tri-SLI, H70 and another fan on the bottom HDD area.










Please be gentle.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Sorry, it's a bit overcast today (less natural light). Added an Airflow Pro, another GTX285 for tri-SLI, H70 and another fan on the bottom HDD area.










Please be gentle.










9.5 / 10 , it's pretty spot on for a sick rig!, the case has great cable management potential.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


9.5 / 10 , it's pretty spot on for a sick rig!, the case has great cable management potential.


Thanks for the high rating.







I felt like I cheated since I'm using the 800D. lol


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Thanks for the high rating.







I felt like I cheated since I'm using the 800D. lol










Cheating or not you get a spot on 10/10 in my books








Beautiful rig dude.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Cheating or not you get a spot on 10/10 in my books








Beautiful rig dude.


Thanks!


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Sorry, it's a bit overcast today (less natural light). Added an Airflow Pro, another GTX285 for tri-SLI, H70 and another fan on the bottom HDD area.










Please be gentle.










One Word: Sexy
10/10


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


One Word: Sexy
10/10


Thank you.


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Sorry, it's a bit overcast today (less natural light). Added an Airflow Pro, another GTX285 for tri-SLI, H70 and another fan on the bottom HDD area.










Please be gentle.










*0 / 10 THIS IS CHEATING*

actually it looks very nyce


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Sorry, it's a bit overcast today (less natural light). Added an Airflow Pro, another GTX285 for tri-SLI, H70 and another fan on the bottom HDD area.










Please be gentle.










That looks incredible.

It almost makes me wish I went with the 800D instead of the TJ-07..if only it had better WC potential







. If you're wondering, I need a 480 rad, and I plan on adding a 320 or 240 in the upcoming months. I don't think the 800D would like that too much.


----------



## pioneerisloud

@reaper~:
I'd give it a 9/10. Looks great as is. But you still have too much cables showing, and they're not very straight or pulled back as tight as they can go. Until then, I say 9/10.


----------



## Shane1244

More pics.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tribulex*


0 / 10 THIS IS CHEATING

actually it looks very nyce


Heh, thanks anyway.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


That looks incredible.

It almost makes me wish I went with the 800D instead of the TJ-07..if only it had better WC potential







. If you're wondering, I need a 480 rad, and I plan on adding a 320 or 240 in the upcoming months. I don't think the 800D would like that too much.


Yeah, I might go full water later on. Right now just keeping my options open.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


@reaper~:
I'd give it a 9/10. Looks great as is. But you still have too much cables showing, and they're not very straight or pulled back as tight as they can go. Until then, I say 9/10.


Thanks for that constructive criticism. It's always appreciated. Those sleeved cables are really stiff so I didn't want to really bend them too much. I'll take that 9 you gave me tho.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


More pics.


I only have an old pic with the H50 and 2 GTX285 in SLI (link).


----------



## Gunfire

I think the 800D really only looks proper with an SLI/Crossfire setup, a single card just makes it look too empty.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


I think the 800D really only looks proper with an SLI/Crossfire setup, a single card just makes it look too empty.


Yup, I couldn't agree more. My next upgrade is going to be 3 x GTX470.


----------



## Unknownm

Linux rig. Baked the 8600GTS which turned out great!


----------



## fshizl




----------



## crazy8s846

Heres mine


----------



## mfb412

9.5/10 for both, SEXAY


----------



## fshizl

what is needed for 10/10


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


what is needed for 10/10


For it to end up on here.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


For it to end up on here.










bingo.
let's make it a 9.7/10


----------



## GreatSaski

Could use some work:


----------



## alanpsk

Please rate both of my Rig







:














































Thanks !!


----------



## fshizl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


For it to end up on here.











Oh that's all. I'm not that far away.


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
Please rate both of my Rig







:



















1st one - Dang! that is SEEXX-YY! Red & black looks awesome 9.5/10 If you could hide that res in the spare drive bay that'd top it off.

2nd one - Again, awesome job!! what's going on in the top right section though, zip tie them loose ones all together. 8/10 - only cause the one above this is so good it takes away from this one.

Here's mine, just got the new case last week and all hooked up.

*OLD CASE* - was the NZXT Hush:









TO THE NEW CASE








NZXT Tempest Evo:


















As you can see new case lends itself a*whole lot* better to cable management.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith* 
1st one - Dang! that is SEEXX-YY! Red & black looks awesome 9.5/10 If you could hide that res in the spare drive bay that'd top it off.

2nd one - Again, awesome job!! what's going on in the top right section though, zip tie them loose ones all together. 8/10 - only cause the one above this is so good it takes away from this one.

Here's mine, just got the new case last week and all hooked up.

*OLD CASE* - was the NZXT Hush:









TO THE NEW CASE








NZXT Tempest Evo:


















As you can see new case lends itself a*whole lot* better to cable management.










8/10 for you, you can tighten those wires up some and you will be good. I raise you my mod'ed Tempest. This was a stock Tempest I took 100% apart and painted.


----------



## vanguardwars

Here's my cabling guys. Recommendations are very welcome.


----------



## savnac

Here is mine. This was entered in the 2010 case mod comp.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savnac* 
Here is mine. This was entered in the 2010 case mod comp.

Nice and clean. Personally, when it comes to braided cables I like to "bundle" them up a bit so that they aren't frayed all over... find a snazzy belt for it IMO


----------



## Bigboi24

Here's mine. Don't really have much on my sig lol. I will be single sleeving the 24pin soon. Don't suger coat mine >.< lol


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigboi24* 
Here's mine. Don't really have much on my sig lol. I will be single sleeving the 24pin soon. Don't suger coat mine >.< lol


























8/10
motherboard looks tiny in that case


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigboi24* 
Here's mine. Don't really have much on my sig lol. I will be single sleeving the 24pin soon. Don't suger coat mine >.< lol










Basic but clean 7/10... ummm one thing though; what's with the random tube of AS5?


----------



## Faraz

Haha, good catch there. Now I'm curious too.


----------



## Bigboi24

Haha, nothing really. Just it said to store it right side up and that's the only ways I could find it to stay somewhat up lol


----------



## Alex132

Coated my case matte black the other day







I really like the new finish


----------



## khaotic

Will have to get mine posted later although the cable managment well there isn't really any lol


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Coated my case matte black the other day







I really like the new finish


















Cant really see anything, can't really rate your cables.


----------



## Razorwing




----------



## stan_nel




----------



## $ilent

^ looks alright, very cramped though! 7/10


----------



## stan_nel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
^ looks alright, very cramped though! 7/10


Yea, cable management in my case isnt easy - i need to climb in there with an angle grinder one of these days and get rid of some unneccesary bits of metal and add a few holes


----------



## Adhmuz

Not the best shot but it actually shows everything thats visible.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Just finished building this, tried to make it cable friendly and big so its easy to work on. Just need to get a sata dvd drive to get rid of the ugly IDE cabel


----------



## Shane1244

Such a awesome PC! OMG. but yet you use a IDE cd drive. DOH!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Innocent Bystander* 
Just finished building this, tried to make it cable friendly and big so its easy to work on. Just need to get a sata dvd drive to get rid of the ugly IDE cabel




























WOW!! Very impressive and neat! 10/10

I wish i had a case like yours. Must took you awhile to set up something like this. I am very very very impressed. This is one of the best case designs i ever seen! Would have been nice if you had the interior black imo and uv reactive sleeves but it's still clean and nice.


----------



## loop0001

that is freaking awesome case man, well done great craftsmanship


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
WOW!! Very impressive and neat! 10/10

I wish i had a case like yours. Must took you awhile to set up something like this. I am very very very impressed. This is one of the best case designs i ever seen! Would have been nice if you had the interior black imo and uv reactive sleeves but it's still clean and nice.

Thanks for the complements. I started it about 9 months ago, i stopped working on it because i got lazy, but finished it the past few weeks. It always annoyed me how cramped computer cases were, so i made my own. Made it so the front, top and both side panels come off, and the MOBO tray slides out the back as well as comes completely out, making it much easier when it comes to things like heat sinks.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sean W.* 
nope i bought these:




























From where?


----------



## Razorwing

Awww nobody rated mine ?







.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razorwing* 
Awww nobody rated mine ?







.

lol pls forgive, i will give you a 9.5/10 u did about as best as you can for the case.

only 2 bits against you.

you can tighten up the gpu power cables instead of letting them hang slack

and the IDE cable...gotta switch to sata dude







gj on the build!


----------



## Razorwing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
lol pls forgive, i will give you a 9.5/10 u did about as best as you can for the case.

only 2 bits against you.

you can tighten up the gpu power cables instead of letting them hang slack

and the IDE cable...gotta switch to sata dude







gj on the build!

Wow 9.5? a bit generous are we? lol.. But yeah when I do get the money for a Sata Blu Ray/DVD optical drive I'll get it.. but for now, IDE is what I gotta go for right now.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
From where?

HURR! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...cables&x=0&y=0


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
HURR! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...cables&x=0&y=0

I picked mine off of amazon, free 2-day shipping for me (gotta love Prime!). I only use the 8-pin and 24-pin extensions, as the PCIE+misc cables are easy to manage. Lazy-man's sleeving ftw









 Amazon.com: nzxt extension


----------



## mrtomek

Will sleeve one day


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

10 /10 nice don't recognize the case and bet it's hard

just for the lolz


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Oh wow. No case or test bench.


----------



## GIPrice




----------



## DuckYy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Innocent Bystander* 
Just finished building this, tried to make it cable friendly and big so its easy to work on. Just need to get a sata dvd drive to get rid of the ugly IDE cabel

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5193/img4004tb.jpg

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3735/img4005p.jpg

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/4671/img4006e.jpg

8/10 for the actual cable management. It could be a lot neater.

10/10 for the case though. Do you have a work log on it? I wouldn't mind looking through it. Very good craftsmanship man. +Rep for the case.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razorwing* 
Wow 9.5? a bit generous are we? lol.. But yeah when I do get the money for a Sata Blu Ray/DVD optical drive I'll get it.. but for now, IDE is what I gotta go for right now.

im not stingy for points, you did pretty much everything needed to get the cables out of the way of moving air (which is what's important to me) looks like about every cable you have routed behind the mobo so good on ya there.

aah waiting to get a blue ray. if it was a regular drive then i'd give you a hard time lol


----------



## Aidan

Hi I'm new and this is my first and only build that I've had for a while now. Been sorting out the cables for about a month and here's what I've ended up with.

Before:








Yes those are my bare feet in the corners of this photo









After:








The cathode kept falling off so I went slightly OTT with tape









Behind:








Panel just fits









Turned on:








The cathode switch that was inside the case (was taped to the PSU cables) is now gone in this photo as I've now mounted it on the front.

Hope the images on this post work allright








Feedback?

Oh and the turtle increases performance by around 2% so that's why he's there


----------



## i360

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aidan* 
Hi I'm new and this is my first and only build that I've had for a while now. Been sorting out the cables for about a month and here's what I've ended up with.

Before:
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1516/p0904101551.jpg
Yes those are my bare feet in the corners of this photo









After:
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/442/p0309101709.jpg
The cathode kept falling off so I went slightly OTT with tape









Behind:
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3378/p0309101718.jpg
Panel just fits









Turned on:
http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8011/p0609101804.jpg
The cathode switch that was inside the case (was taped to the PSU cables) is now gone in this photo as I've now mounted it on the front.

Hope the images on this post work allright








Feedback?

Oh and the turtle increases performance by around 2% so that's why he's there









9/10

Remove the black tape from the cathode, performance will increase 2% too







I suggest using double side tape


----------



## Aidan

Haha yea i resorted to tape coz my double sided wasnt strong enuf and i ran out of the sticky pads that came with it








Anything else that cud make it a 10?
Cheers


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aidan* 
Haha yea i resorted to tape coz my double sided wasnt strong enuf and i ran out of the sticky pads that came with it








Anything else that cud make it a 10?
Cheers

Respray your interior black, get rid of the turtle, get all matching noctua's, and hide the cathode somewhere in the drive bay.


----------



## i360

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Respray your interior black, get rid of the turtle, get all matching noctua's, and hide the cathode somewhere in the drive bay.

I agree with everything, except the cathode







The place ATM is nice







I would paint the fans black and blue, or black and white. Also consider painting the case in black, Aidan.


----------



## Aidan

Im considering a respray but ill need to find some time







atm i have noctuas just for case fans and akasa ambers for the cooler coz they look nicer lol. Theyre rly good fans actually, almost as good as the noctuas but much cheaper.
I think akasa do some blue versions of the ambers that also push a bit more air and would fit the blue colour scheme better.
And i agree i think the turtle has had his day now. Time for it to be rehomed, probably to a bin


----------



## Coolman4now

- Okay guys, this is temporary till I get my HAF-X, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Gunfire

Pretty good eye candy for just a temp.


----------



## afunyun

Black case + Filled to the brim with components... but not messy, controlled. Otherwise it looks to empty lol


----------



## loop0001

lol u cheater Coolman.. no 24 pin. and i cant tell how many of your 4 sata drives are plugged in, let alone dvd/cd drive







cant wait to see the full deal in your haf-x


----------



## Coolman4now

- LOL, thanks Gus.

- Loop0001 : I didn't mean to cheat, I realized that just after I posted.

- My HAF-X is here YAY.









- Pics SOON.


----------



## saint19

Nice thread I will take some pics to my case and post it here tonight.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
- Loop0001 : I didn't mean to cheat, I realized that just after I posted.

no worries







just had to give you a hard time tho


----------



## folk-it-up

my build isn't done yet but everything that has a cable/wire is in, all i need is the cpu and ram, heatsink is stored away for now, so whats my rating?


----------



## loop0001

holy crap... i had no idea the 460 was that small!!!! my 260 extends past the mobo about half an inch or so.

cool stuff!


----------



## saint19

lol my GTX260 covers all my UD5 even the SATA ports.


----------



## folk-it-up

so yeah whats my rating then...


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
so yeah whats my rating then...









10/10 cant get better than that imo


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsLasher*


I really doubt that this will be beaten unless its an EMPTY case.










i beg to differ, sir.... i'll post mine in a bit..... but there's always someone better.....excellent mang., though. super clean. well done.


----------



## Elite-

Finally got around to taking some pictures of my new rig! Rate it up!


----------



## loop0001

10/10 cant get cleaner man gj


----------



## Elite-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


10/10 cant get cleaner man gj


Thanks man, I really worked hard on getting it really just perfect.


----------



## pash1k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elite-* 
Finally got around to taking some pictures of my new rig! Rate it up!







Did WestCoastMods' LazyMan do your rig? The mobo tray looks exactly like one of the ones in one of his videos.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pash1k*


Did WestCoastMods' LazyMan do your rig? The mobo tray looks exactly like one of the ones in one of his videos.


That's the stock Mobo-Tray of the 700D/800D


----------



## Elite-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pash1k*


Did WestCoastMods' LazyMan do your rig? The mobo tray looks exactly like one of the ones in one of his videos.


Nope lol







. I actually went and got this case before he posted those videos, and I still cant wait to see the rest of what he's gonna do with that case.


----------



## rebelextrm02

Added fan controller, moved a couple things around.


----------



## Faraz

Very nice and clean, rebel. Anything less than 10/10 would be nitpicking.


----------



## Adhmuz

That Corsair case is cheating for cable management, but then again so is the sniper. Bulge FTW!... Thats kinda wrong sounding. Oh Yeah, 10/10

and rebel gets a 9/10, needs more sleeving.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice job elite, luv how you have the 24 pin wire in perfect alignment! *10/10*


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Nice job elite, luv how you have the 24 pin wire in perfect alignment! *10/10*

Yeah i know, that's my favorite part! It looks so clean. I wish I could get my 6 pins to do the same, but they wont







.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elite-* 
Yeah i know, that's my favorite part! It looks so clean. I wish I could get my 6 pins to do the same, but they wont







.

wheres the corsair power supply? OC on a stock cooler???


----------



## mannyfc

Case is from 04-05 lol that was my last build some sckt 464 or something iirc lol... cut case up a little and spray painted it black..
rate the cables ..


----------



## xiiG3T aMPeDx

10


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
wheres the corsair power supply? OC on a stock cooler???

I'm waiting to get an H50, hopefully I will get it from this guy on here with some GT-15s. Also I'm waiting to get the Corsair 750HX.


----------



## Cyrious

alrighty lets try this again. Maybe i wont get ignored this time

gaming rig, there is a considerable limit to what i can do with a non-modular PSU in this case








And the folding rig.


----------



## pioneerisloud

@Cyrious:
3/10. It doesn't even look like you tried honestly. I see a FEW zip ties, but you didn't even clip the ends off







.


----------



## mru

Cyrious
good gracious, you didn't even bother to hide the rear exhaust fan cable!!! And that is the easiest thing one can do!

Start rant:
why is everyone saying that cable management is so much easier with a modular Power Supply????? It still has the same cables, at random lengths, with random connectors. At best, you can save one of the two PCIe cables and one of the Molex cables.

The only cable management advantage one has is if you take a Seasonic X Series fully modular PS (incl. the 24pin ATX and 8pin P4) and make new cables at the exact length needed for your built.

I guess what I am trying to say is that I am tired of hearing the excuse "best i can do with a non-modular PSU".
End rant:


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
@Cyrious:
3/10. It doesn't even look like you tried honestly. I see a FEW zip ties, but you didn't even clip the ends off







.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
Cyrious
good gracious, you didn't even bother to hide the rear exhaust fan cable!!! And that is the easiest thing one can do!

Start rant:
why is everyone saying that cable management is so much easier with a modular Power Supply????? It still has the same cables, at random lengths, with random connectors. At best, you can save one of the two PCIe cables and one of the Molex cables.

The only cable management advantage one has is if you take a Seasonic X Series fully modular PS (incl. the 24pin ATX and 8pin P4) and make new cables at the exact length needed for your built.

I guess what I am trying to say is that I am tired of hearing the excuse "best i can do with a non-modular PSU".
End rant:

well, for one, my power supply has a really stupid way of setting up its cables. Next thing, there is NO ROOM anywhere in my case, either behind the motherboard, or between the side panel and drive rack, from which i can route my cables. They are too thick and there is maybe .5cm of space between the tray and panel. The 2.5inch HDD in the middle optical cant be placed anywhere else, which means i cant move that cable anywhere, and the front fan requires a 4 pin molex connector to work.

The only thing which i can really do in my gaming rig is tie everything together into a single exposed "spine" running down the middle of the case, and i cant even do that now as i have used what few zip ties i had. Also, this case is small, so small some 92mm coolers probably dont have enough clearance to fit.

There is literally nothing which i can do in my gaming rig, which is the price i pay for buying cheap parts







.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Rate mine


----------



## Gunfire

@88EVGAFTW, 9.8 out of 10. I'm really just knit picking right now, that red SATA cable going to your DVD drive stands out to much fore me and something that is bugging me is your 24-pin is all tangled up, try straightening it out and making it more uniform.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyrious* 
alrighty lets try this again. Maybe i wont get ignored this time

gaming rig, there is a considerable limit to what i can do with a non-modular PSU in this case

4/10
I think if you get some black ties (clip those ends) and try to make the bundle look more uniform it would look alot better. I know It's tough when there is no room behind the MB like my old Antec 900.

But it can look alot better. Go get some ties and take your time to organize what you have.

I see you have a folding machine.....who are you folding for?
OCN- team # 37726









I will say they are both really clean inside. Now get to work and post an update.


----------



## Alex132

[email protected] the FF on your motherboard debug LCD


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyrious* 
well, for one, my power supply has a really stupid way of setting up its cables. Next thing, there is NO ROOM anywhere in my case, either behind the motherboard, or between the side panel and drive rack, from which i can route my cables. They are too thick and there is maybe .5cm of space between the tray and panel. The 2.5inch HDD in the middle optical cant be placed anywhere else, which means i cant move that cable anywhere, and the front fan requires a 4 pin molex connector to work.

The only thing which i can really do in my gaming rig is tie everything together into a single exposed "spine" running down the middle of the case, and i cant even do that now as i have used what few zip ties i had. Also, this case is small, so small some 92mm coolers probably dont have enough clearance to fit.

There is literally nothing which i can do in my gaming rig, which is the price i pay for buying cheap parts







.

yea i also have a non modular power supply and it was pretty tough getting it where i was ok with it... and an ooold ass case... not cable management friendly at all. After separating the cables and trying 1000000 routes for them... barely being able to place the back panel on.. i finished up ... hope you guys like it, and dont worry Cyrious... time and loom should do it for ya...

and RATE MINE ....


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
[email protected] the FF on your motherboard debug LCD









Whats wrong with that? Means its running fine: Fully Functional


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Whats wrong with that? Means its running fine: Fully Functional


Oh on mine FF means:
F&$%ing Failure xD


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## Timechange01

^9/10^. Quite clean IMO

Here is mine:


----------



## agent__551

^^^
what no cdrom or second hdd








nice cables nevertheless

cheated and used this










now what??










ugly side bonus


----------



## kora04

its the fan controller!


----------



## Timechange01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 
^^^
what no cdrom or second hdd








nice cables nevertheless

Above the red SATA connector, thats the IDE cable leading to my DVD drive. And the black sata wire under that red SATA connector leads to my HDD


----------



## Machiyariko

5/10 though the tape on he PSU is awesome!

No cheating ppl the back should look as good as the front!


----------



## w4rl0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sean W.* 
nope i bought these:




























Where Can you buy these?


----------



## Machiyariko

NZXT makes some very affordable ones:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...TabStoreType=1

Oh! and on sale here:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sibrca.html

And here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c...tml?o=title_az


----------



## w4rl0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
NZXT makes some very affordable ones:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...TabStoreType=1

Oh! and on sale here:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sibrca.html

And here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c...tml?o=title_az


Thanks very much!!! +Rep


----------



## agent__551

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timechange01* 
Above the red SATA connector, thats the IDE cable leading to my DVD drive. And the black sata wire under that red SATA connector leads to my HDD

[URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a268/ghy135/pic5re.jpg%5Bimg]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a268/ghy135/pic5re.jpg[img[/URL]]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
nice job hiding them
maybe i should get black sata cables

Quote:
[TABLE][TR][TD]
Originally Posted by [B]Machiyariko[/B] [URL=showthread.php?s=34ef0cf377f7f84bfe5f471f00791160&p=10658034#post10658034][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
NZXT makes some very affordable ones:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...TabStoreType=1

Oh! and on sale here:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sibrca.html

And here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c...tml?o=title_az

sidewinder cables are not "NZXT"
i contacted them and they said "Go Gear"
i got mine somewhere else but i think their the same
its see through sleeves but thewires are all black
u only see this in a close up


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5CheeseLasagna* 
repo_man: I just checked out your IDE cable guide. That is what I call thinking outside the box. Very, very nice. Brilliant, too.









IDE cables? Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## AusPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
NZXT makes some very affordable ones:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...TabStoreType=1

Oh! and on sale here:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sibrca.html

And here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c...tml?o=title_az

ANY chance of these in Australia? Will post my build after I get my WD Black 64mb Cache 7200rpm 1tb Hard drive and my OCZ Vertex --- (OCZ from a sales rep (my dad) lol .

Cheers Jason.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## agent__551

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
IDE cables? Never heard of such a thing.

ide to round ide









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mijason4* 
ANY chance of these in Australia? Will post my build after I get my WD Black 64mb Cache 7200rpm 1tb Hard drive and my OCZ Vertex --- (OCZ from a sales rep (my dad) lol .

Cheers Jason.

Cheers Jason.

i believe both links ship internationally


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *w4rl0* 
Thanks very much!!! +Rep

Amazon generally has better prices on them when shipping accounted for.
 Amazon.com: nzxt cable


----------



## Timechange01

Nobody gave me a rating


----------



## mru

What do you expect, Timechange???
Bloody hell: 10 straight!

What is that interesting bracket holding your PCIe cables just before they disappear into the grommet?


----------



## Timechange01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


What do you expect, Timechange???
Bloody hell: 10 straight!

What is that interesting bracket holding your PCIe cables just before they disappear into the grommet?



Why thank you!!









And the little black thing on the PCI-E wires is just one of those cheap bendable cable ties that all components come with hehe. I forgot what you call them but Im sure you have many of them lying around your home


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timechange01*


Why thank you!!









And the little black thing on the PCI-E wires is just one of those cheap bendable cable ties that all components come with hehe. I forgot what you call them but Im sure you have many of them lying around your home


Oi mate. 
Sleeved that yourself or did you cheat








I plan on getting some white MDPC-X sleeving (with white heat shrink) and doing the same thing. Yours looks epic. Nice job


----------



## Timechange01

Hehe sorry mate I used some ModRright extensions. Did not sleeve it myself









But I glad you like the looks


----------



## Dilyn

Darn you!

















I'm hopefully gonna get the stuff second week of October or sooner... Then I'll be sleeving all that week in my spare time until it's done. 
Then it's off to play the waiting game. Soon as Christmas comes around, it gets moved into a case that will have some real cable management


----------



## bob808

sig rig

















wires for 11 fans- 4 gpu's- 6 HDD - 2 ssd- 1 dvd - 1 BR- 6 fan controller - 3 cathodes - led lights - multistation ellite - pump- airflow ram cooler


----------



## supra_rz

here is mine


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 

























here is mine

7.5/10, you cheated, and the angles make it difficult to see anything


----------



## Cyrious

aand for my redo of my cabling to the best of my ability all things considered in my case


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bob808* 
sig rig

wires for 11 fans- 4 gpu's- 6 HDD - 2 ssd- 1 dvd - 1 BR- 6 fan controller - 3 cathodes - led lights - multistation ellite - pump- airflow ram cooler

Nice looking rig. Great attention to detail. Love the little touches like the badge and skull and really like the fitting going from the CPU to NB block.

Interesting loop pattern is it all run from the same pump?


----------



## Lonestar

Best pictures I have right now


----------



## bob808

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Nice looking rig. Great attention to detail. Love the little touches like the badge and skull and really like the fitting going from the CPU to NB block.

Interesting loop pattern is it all run from the same pump?

Thanks-
Yeah just the one pump- goes res-pump-120rad (bottom)-gpu1(bottom)-280rad-gpu-chipset-240rad-gpu2(upper)-res

Flow is still good. I am assuming that is because of short lines and no 90 degree bends.


----------



## ULAWE

\\

Rate my awesome wiring job! (sarcasm)


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyrious* 
7.5/10, you cheated, and the angles make it difficult to see anything

hahaa + 1 didnt know


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ulawe* 







\\

Rate my awesome wiring job! (sarcasm)

wow 5/10


----------



## cordawg92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ulawe* 







\\

rate my awesome wiring job! (sarcasm)

wow!


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyrious* 
aand for my redo of my cabling to the best of my ability all things considered in my case

Now that is a 1000 times better. Without custom cables, one can hardly do better.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
Now that is a 1000 times better. Without custom cables, one can hardly do better.









turns out the key was to remove 2 hard drives and move the system drive to just underneath the optical, where i have replaced the 3rd optical slot panel with one from my stepdad's coolermaster Centurion 5. And because my back fan is cranking it full blast, i have negative pressure in the case, which was evidenced by the dust in the grating, on the front fan grating, and on the blades of the back fan. Cant do anything about it as the front fan has very little CFM in the first place, and the air has to fight its way past the grating just to get into my case, and the back fan is plugged into the board connector, which is locked at 100%.

Its one of the reasons i want a Corsair h50 and put it on the exhaust blowing out.


----------



## teajayyy

no side panel on the back so you can see the cabels easier.. rate









note that bottom right molex connector is for my side fan which needs to be able to reach


----------



## ben h

2/10


----------



## koven




----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 









its an antec, so 5/10. Route as many cables as you can through the drive cage, it will certainly help


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyrious* 
aand for my redo of my cabling to the best of my ability all things considered in my case










Now that's better, a lot more organized.

Way to jump in in and get it done!


----------



## ULAWE

Your cameras are so good







, my camera is blurry.

I'll be replacing my Antec 900 with the Corsair 800D. This is so I can fit 4 video cards in it, and I love it's wire management slots everywhere!


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyrious* 
aand for my redo of my cabling to the best of my ability all things considered in my case










does Diablotek make reliable power supplies?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
does Diablotek make reliable power supplies?

Not at all. They're almost all bad.

Only a handful reviewed, but they were all terrible. And most of their units lack simple things like Input filtering or Active PFC.


----------



## xxlawman87xx




----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Not at all. They're almost all bad.

Only a handful reviewed, but they were all terrible. And most of their units lack simple things like Input filtering or Active PFC.

hey, its cheap, it powers my stuff, it has all the connectors i need, and it provides clean power. The only real quirk i have with it right now is that the fan hates a cold start and rattles during bootup. Once it warms up it works like a charm.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyrious* 
hey, its cheap, it powers my stuff, it has all the connectors i need, and it provides clean power. The only real quirk i have with it right now is that the fan hates a cold start and rattles during bootup. Once it warms up it works like a charm.

There's a reason we folks at OCN don't cheap out on power supplies.
They power everything in your system. *Everything*.
And if it fails--
You get the point.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyrious* 
hey, its cheap, it powers my stuff, it has all the connectors i need, and it provides clean power. The only real quirk i have with it right now is that the fan hates a cold start and rattles during bootup. Once it warms up it works like a charm.

That's just it. It's cheap, it does NOT provide CLEAN power since it lacks the simple things that a good unit will have. "Once it warms up it works like a charm", yeah that sounds like a REAL winner of a PSU.

You really should replace that unit as soon as humanly possible. I almost promise you it WILL take your entire system with it when it blows up. From what I remember, Diablotek was worse than Apevia, and Apevia units WILL take your whole system with them when they pop (I know, I had one).


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx* 









love your 700d








9/10 i feel the hds could get bettter air also if you did 1,3,5 instead of 123


----------



## sequencius

lol wow Diablotek is worse than I thought..


----------



## PCSarge

ill post mine, bear in mind i have alot more cables than you think....most of them are clad in black sleeving and yes i know im in a 932... i just have had no spare time for cable management


----------



## w4rl0

Here is my Cable mangment before I change cases.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *w4rl0* 
Here is my Cable mangment before I change cases.










if you call that "managed" i call that "fire hazard" 3/10


----------



## w4rl0

Give me a break its a Stock case and PC once i get myy other case it will be better.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *w4rl0* 
Give me a break its a Stock case and PC once i get myy other case it will be better.

That's no excuse.


----------



## w4rl0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
That's no excuse.

What do u want me to do? I mean kinda dont got much room in that case.


----------



## PsYLoR

Hello all, thought i'd post up my recent effort putting a i7 930, asus p6t, hd5870 rev2 in an old Thermaltake shark case


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *w4rl0* 
What do u want me to do? I mean kinda dont got much room in that case.

Cut holes, Use Zip ties, Hide cables.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx* 









10/10, you literally can't get cleaner

and to ^ not all of us have the tools to cut holes in our cases


----------



## w4rl0

10/10


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ulawe* 
Your cameras are so good







, my camera is blurry.

I'll be replacing my Antec 900 with the Corsair 800D. This is so I can fit 4 video cards in it, and I love it's wire management slots everywhere!

Your camera's not blurry, you're just shooting in too low of light thus the camera automatically uses a slower shutter speed. Either you crank up the ISO and make it look horrible or just use proper lighting.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsYLoR* 
Hello all, thought i'd post up my recent effort putting a i7 930, asus p6t, hd5870 rev2 in an old Thermaltake shark case










8/10
Some cases simply can't hide cables so this is quite good actually.

My case.









GaH!!! stupid resizer...
Uploading on PB instead.


----------



## EpicPie

10/10 I could really use a modular PSU, they make wire management look pro and give you eyegasms.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Indeed.
As much as I find cable sleeving kinda useless when you just add extra cables instead of doing it into one big one I start to find the charms on those that sleves each cable on the PSU'ts.


----------



## hbfs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *w4rl0* 
Give me a break its a Stock case and PC once i get my other case it will be better.

You can't post pictures with cables everywhere expecting to get a good score out of sympathy.. I think 3/10 is generous considering that you only took a picture of a small portion of your case, and that portion is stuffed full of wires.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

10/10 ecchi, since you can't get any better, unless you like, build covers to cover the wires but that would be useless


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


10/10 ecchi, since you can't get any better, unless you like, build covers to cover the wires but that would be useless


Yeah the only improvement I could do is to maybe make the cables look nicer (PSU ATX+EPS12v cables).
Covers would probably don't do me that much improvement though.








I do cable management for the sake of airflow after all.


----------



## AusPC

Nice Cable Management, I wish I have a modular PSU and a more wire management friendly case. But I still like my K60. Cheers Jason.


----------



## mannyfc

wow ecchi, really nice work... 10/10 !!!!!


----------



## OverK1LL

*This is my first time sleeving wires. I am pretty proud of it!
(Still not 100% Done)*


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*


*This is my first time sleeving wires. I am pretty proud of it!
(Still not 100% Done)*





























11 out of 10. Neat cable management. Love it.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
11 out of 10. Neat cable management. Love it.

Wow TY. IDK if I would go 11 out of 10, but I'll take it!! hahaha


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverK1LL* 
Wow TY. IDK if I would go 11 out of 10, but I'll take it!! hahaha

You have to agree it's really neat. That's what I'm hoping my case will look like when I do my first build.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
That's just it. It's cheap, it does NOT provide CLEAN power since it lacks the simple things that a good unit will have. "Once it warms up it works like a charm", yeah that sounds like a REAL winner of a PSU.

You really should replace that unit as soon as humanly possible. I almost promise you it WILL take your entire system with it when it blows up. From what I remember, Diablotek was worse than Apevia, and Apevia units WILL take your whole system with them when they pop (I know, I had one).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
There's a reason we folks at OCN don't cheap out on power supplies.
They power everything in your system. *Everything*.
And if it fails--
You get the point.

you get me the money, ill get the power supply. i know its a cheap unit, i know its probably lacking, but when i bought it, i also bought the case and another fan, which really didnt leave much to drop on a better power supply in the 450W range. It powers my system, often running for weeks at a time, and its still going strong. If it were to have failed, it would have done so by now, especially since i accidentally shorted the 12V line to the case once. PSU shut down instantly, and after correcting the short (i was doing stupid things with extra fans) and cycling the power, it fired right up without a hitch.

if it fails, then that is my problem


----------



## mbudden

Non-Modular PSU.
Rosewill Blackbone case.
Not much cable management available in the case.
I did the best I could.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 









Non-Modular PSU.
Rosewill Blackbone case.
Not much cable management available in the case.
I did the best I could.









6/10

Messy cable management, modular PSU, you know but gave 1 more since you tried so I don't really blame you.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
6/10

Messy cable management, modular PSU, you know but gave 1 more since you tried so I don't really blame you.

Thanks.
Knew I wouldn't score high. It was hard as heck trying to make it look nice. The back panel is kind of bulging due to the fact I tried to hide the wires. lol.


----------



## MaxFTW

I was thinking about some good C/M on my case, But it would be healthier for me to wait for bulldozer, Just imagine if you done some leet C/M but had to take it appart just a month or 2 later :/

Will post pix when i get bulldozer and to the management though


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Thanks.
Knew I wouldn't score high. It was hard as heck trying to make it look nice. The back panel is kind of bulging due to the fact I tried to hide the wires. lol.

Your Effort = FTW especially with this case you have (top mount PSU, lack of cable management holes, etc.).

Edit - and that non modular PSU.


----------



## OverSightX

Heres mine as of right now. Installing a water loop over the weekend and plan on doing some much better cable management. Will update next week.










Cabling looks better at night and the panel on lol


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
Heres mine as of right now. Installing a water loop over the weekend and plan on doing some much better cable management. Will update next week.










Cabling looks better at night and the panel on lol









Sir, I think your desk is on fire.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Sir, I think your desk is on fire.

HAHA Good thing it doesnt run like it looks


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
HAHA Good thing it doesnt run like it looks









Haha yeah. It looks pretty sick though, nice build, just pull those GPU power cables in a little tighter.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

It looks awesome. I think the RAM cooler was a waste of money not unless you're going for looks. RAM stays cool most of the time.


----------



## FalloutBoy

This threads been really quite lately. Heres how neat my pc is looking at the moment while its case is still in the modding stages!


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
This threads been really quite lately. Heres how neat my pc is looking at the moment while its case is still in the modding stages!




























Um. Wow? You have so many cables attached to your mobo. Good thing you took the case apart and left the PSU out somewhere else. That would look like a horror if it were in the case.


----------



## thenumericsystem

don't know what to say fallout. ur psu cables seem overboard. are they all being used?


----------



## thenumericsystem

heres my cabling job im happy with the end result

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3225


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
Um. Wow? You have so many cables attached to your mobo. Good thing you took the case apart and left the PSU out somewhere else. That would look like a horror if it were in the case.

It'll look quite nice when I'm finished the build...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenumericsystem* 
don't know what to say fallout. ur psu cables seem overboard. are they all being used?

46 out of the 48!


----------



## Adhmuz

How is that a lot of cables? Its pretty standard, 24 pin mobo, 8 pin mobo and then a 6 and 8 pin PCIE, Looks really cool external like that IMO shows the work that went into sleeving every single wire right up to the PSU, which is a lot of work. Once its in a case it will hide most of that.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
It'll look quite nice when I'm finished the build...

46 out of the 48!









Sorry for posting off-topic, but I'm amused that your name is FalloutBoy but your pic is from Blink 182.


----------



## Pipesafa

People i need some of yours thoughts about this.

If you going to award some people in a contest where the tower with the most cleaning and organize inside win, what particular aspects do you take to consideration. I mean to give a scale of 1 to 5 in aspects like cleaning, order, creativity, aesthetics but may include some of yours suggestions.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*



]


What case is this again?
I'm looking for a midtower with a nice aluminum or metal interior like this.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Sorry for posting off-topic, but I'm amused that your name is FalloutBoy but your pic is from Blink 182.


FalloutBoy actually came from the simpsons and not the band!


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I think the case's with the best cable management are the Corsair 600T (You should see how many cable management holes there are in it) and the Corsair 800D.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

FalloutBoy's system only looks like it has heaps of cables plugged in because single sleeving each wire of every connector bulks it up significantly, making each cable take up at least 2x more space. I reckon it looks pretty good FB


----------



## airplaneman

Re did my loop.


----------



## loop0001

i like the alternating colors on the sleeving,







gj


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Re did my loop.










I = Like. I like where you twisted the tubes. It looks really cool. 10/10.


----------



## Corrupted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
I = Like. I like where you twisted the tubes. It looks really cool. 10/10.

lol...he didn't do that...and it isn't tubing.


----------



## thenumericsystem




----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Re did my loop.

Just hope that your res doesnt leak like so many other peoples have...


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
I = Like. I like where you twisted the tubes. It looks really cool. 10/10.

Its called a T-Virus reservoir. Cool huh.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
What case is this again?
I'm looking for a midtower with a nice aluminum or metal interior like this.

I found out a while back that he said it was a Lian-Li rip off.


----------



## Corrupted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
Just hope that your res doesnt leak like so many other peoples have...

You're referring to the earlier models...the recent ones don't have any such problems.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
Just hope that your res doesnt leak like so many other peoples have...

My original one leaked, but Alex replaced it for me. No issues whatsoever with this one.. I love it!

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Re did my loop.










Love it! Also love the T-virus res, considering to buy one my self!

10/10


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Love it! Also love the T-virus res, considering to buy one my self!

10/10

Thanks. Do it, they are definitely worth the money!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Thanks. Do it, they are definitely worth the money!

Anytime









I bet, il see if I have some money left to buy one after I get phase change, can use it for my future gpu loop!


----------



## so_bad

New AMD (air) rig.


----------



## un1b4ll

8.5/10. Very fancy!


----------



## t-ramp

You've done a decent job with the cables, but it still doesn't look very pretty. 8/10.


----------



## saint19

I agree 8/10 but I think that with a no modular PSU is a more difficult work.


----------



## un1b4ll

I should mention this build was done completely by my Wife who has wanted to piece together a PC since we got married, supervised by me, of course. Though it turned out exactly the same way that I would have done it, so that's no excuse for how bad it looks.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Anytime









I bet, il see if I have some money left to buy one after I get phase change, can use it for my future gpu loop!

I'm building a phaser now, just built the frame for the window...my only problem is trying to figure out how to beautify the lines to the evap. Armaflex just doesn't do it for me







Still need to order my flex lines/dryer/evap, and finish building the controller board.

I wonder if anyone's going to build nb/sb/mosfet blocks for a loop though...


----------



## saint19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un1b4ll* 
I should mention this build was done completely by my Wife who has wanted to piece together a PC since we got married, supervised by me, of course. Though it turned out exactly the same way that I would have done it, so that's no excuse for how bad it looks.

Don't looks bad just don't looks as good as the others.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Edit: got a new res and all 1/2" tubing redo in the works.


----------



## un1b4ll

10/10. don't change a thing


----------



## pioneerisloud

@xxlawman87xx:
9/10. There's still some fan cabling I see, your cables aren't very straight, nor are they pulled very tightly. I also see a little bit of a mess in the 5.25" bay, and where your wires come out of the PSU at, there's a fairly decent mess down there.

It looks great though. Just a few minor nitpicks.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
@xxlawman87xx:
9/10. There's still some fan cabling I see, your cables aren't very straight, nor are they pulled very tightly. I also see a little bit of a mess in the 5.25" bay, and where your wires come out of the PSU at, there's a fairly decent mess down there.

It looks great though. Just a few minor nitpicks.

Thanks for the input. I will be able to address those issues when I take it all apart to redo my water loop with bigger tubing, new res, and rerouting.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx*











Edit: got a new res and all 1/2" tubing redo in the works.


Simple Clean Look. 10/10. I like it.


----------



## Coolman4now

Hi guys.

- Just wasted two more hours of my life on cable management again.









- This is my HAF-X with my main rig, any thoughts suggestions ?

- I hope to get input this time.










- My HTPC, rate it also, PLZ.










- Any suggestions ?


----------



## FannBlade

10/10, 9/10 great work


----------



## pioneerisloud

*@Coolman4now:
Main Rig:*
9.5/10. If its at all possible, run your cables closer to the motherboard, or even under it (instead of using those pre-cut holes...they're too far away). It looks like your GPU power cables aren't very straight, and there's a lot of cable showing there. You also have some power wires going into your 5.25 bays, which shouldn't be seen. Although to clean those up, you'd need to cut a hole in the backside of your 5.25 bays (other side panel). It doesn't look bad though, definitely a great job with 2 GPU's installed and what appears to be a lot of hard drives







.

*HTPC Rig:*
8.5/10. Your cables aren't very straight, although they are very well hidden. I also see a LOT of unsleeved cables. You could at least grab some automotive wire loom, and run your unsleeved cables in that to reduce clutter. The main problem with this is a lot of wires, and they're not ran straight. It also looks absolutely great as is though.

10/10 for functionality on both. But the above ratings for aesthetics.


----------



## Coolman4now

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


10/10, 9/10 great work


- Thank you Fann.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


@Coolman4now:
Main Rig:
9.5/10. If its at all possible, run your cables closer to the motherboard, or even under it (instead of using those pre-cut holes...they're too far away). It looks like your GPU power cables aren't very straight, and there's a lot of cable showing there. You also have some power wires going into your 5.25 bays, which shouldn't be seen. Although to clean those up, you'd need to cut a hole in the backside of your 5.25 bays (other side panel). It doesn't look bad though, definitely a great job with 2 GPU's installed and what appears to be a lot of hard drives







.

HTPC Rig:
8.5/10. Your cables aren't very straight, although they are very well hidden. I also see a LOT of unsleeved cables. You could at least grab some automotive wire loom, and run your unsleeved cables in that to reduce clutter. The main problem with this is a lot of wires, and they're not ran straight. It also looks absolutely great as is though.

10/10 for functionality on both. But the above ratings for aesthetics.


- I'm planing on cutting holes in the mobo tray close to the motherboard to hide all cables.

- There's nothing on 5.25 bays, these are just two SATA cables for the hot swap bays.

- There's 6 HDDs and one SSD on that thing.









- I'm planing to revisit the HTPC Cable management next week.

- Thank you for you suggestions.


----------



## Geglamash

Tried to do my best with a non-modular PSU. Whatcha think?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

8.8/10


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine. I am having a problem with PCIE cable placement with this GTX470. With HD 5850 it looked better. Any tips would help.


----------



## Adhmuz

Too many little wires voodoo, 8/10

Geglamash, whats that random black and green wire doing there? Looks way our of place, still not bad, 8.5/10 good effort.

ZealotKi11er, Damn that case makes your setup look small, lol. Gonna have to say try to hide the front panel wires behind the mobo itself, would look a little neater. Next step is getting everything to blend, black sata cables, individually sleeved power wires, ect. 8.5/10


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 

Geglamash, whats that random black and green wire doing there?

it's most likely for the power switch or system speaker


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo* 
it's most likely for the power switch or system speaker

It's for the power button on my case I think, I'll have to look.


----------



## sexybastard

here's mine. tried real hard to hide the fans wires on the heatsink.


----------



## j0n3z3y

I've seen the backside of that case before Sexy....and [email protected] is it stuffed!







Typically I'm a stickler for sleeving to get a 9 out of me....but I'ma say 9.3

The old girls still still got sexy down


----------



## AMW1011

@ sexybastard

I'm going with a 9.5/10. The drive bay looks like it needs some work. I also disagree with the above poster, you don't need sleeving for a cable management job to be great.

Heres my new FT02:


Sorry for the bad picture. The cable management still needs some work, I admit, but the double sided tape I was using just wasn't working out well. I'll get some better supplies soon and tighten it up. Note that my PSU is a PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750w which is terrible when it comes to cable management, but I manged to keep all of the cables routed behind the motherboard tray.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

My future changes:
1. Tighten the PCIe cables and make them run along the GPU and motherboard tray.
2. Clear the random wires seen through the cable hole underneath the motherboard.
3. Tighten up cables a bit more where possible.
4. Tighten the "knot" of cables from the back of my PSU.


----------



## Yoko Littner

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xxlawman87xx

That is epic!


----------



## Yoko Littner

I posted this a while back to see people's opinion on it. peeps dont like it ;(


----------



## pioneerisloud

@Yoko Littner:
That is absolutely EPIC! Your cables are messy though







. Cabling, I'd give you a 6/10. Straighten your cables up, get them sleeved or use automotive wire loom, and run as many wires in a single run as you can. As is, 6/10. You could easily pull off a solid 9/10 with that idea though. Just needs to be cleaned up.

EDIT:
You also might want to look into some way of cooling your motherboard and hard drives too. Seriously though, that is awesome!


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner* 
I posted this a while back to see people's opinion on it. peeps dont like it ;(

THey are just hating b/c they didnt have the idea first







.....this is true inspiration for me......I may just have to make the evil spawn of this....HMMMMM









EDIT: Pioneer make a good point about the wire loom stuff....they make it in a lot of colors....that would be the one improvement...overall 8/10


----------



## Yoko Littner

As most people said. IDea is a win. the wya into which it was done is fail :/

This pc is gonig commando. it has no shame. no case!

So let it's cables show..
Stroke my E-peen?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
@Yoko Littner:
That is absolutely EPIC! Your cables are messy though







. Cabling, I'd give you a 6/10. Straighten your cables up, get them sleeved or use automotive wire loom, and run as many wires in a single run as you can. As is, 6/10. You could easily pull off a solid 9/10 with that idea though. Just needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

One question yoko.....how is it mounted to the wall?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx* 
One question yoko.....how is it mounted to the wall?

Duct tape?










That's how I'd do it







.


----------



## Yoko Littner

Apoxy glue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx* 
One question yoko.....how is it mounted to the wall?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner* 
...

I have something planned along the lines just like that. A MiniITX on Acrylic mounted to the wall.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is sick. I don't know anybody who would think of that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx* 
That is epic!

Yes it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner* 
I posted this a while back to see people's opinion on it. peeps dont like it ;(

Those people have problems. I agree they are jealous.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
@Yoko Littner:
That is absolutely EPIC! Your cables are messy though







. Cabling, I'd give you a 6/10. Straighten your cables up, get them sleeved or use automotive wire loom, and run as many wires in a single run as you can. As is, 6/10. You could easily pull off a solid 9/10 with that idea though. Just needs to be cleaned up.

EDIT:
You also might want to look into some way of cooling your motherboard and hard drives too. Seriously though, that is awesome!

I have to agree with him, the cable management isn't so good. I like how you spread everything apart, now each of them can cool off by themselves. You know, now that everything is apart, heat won't really gather up.


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Run the cables in the back and down the center, then get those white cable cover you use for flat panel tvs. That would hide alot. Also, if you could drill holes in the mount and put gromments in you could have all the power cables go in the back at one point then come out at the connect points. Spary the DVD drive black. Just my







Looks great though, a piece of art. I am assuming the fan controller is just to monitor temps since no fans. I have seen this a few times before it could be the next big thing.


----------



## Allenssmart

my cable management is horrible and it was custom built by a a guy at a computer shop. guess he didn't do a good job or is it because of the case? the power supply is modular so idk... help?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
my cable management is horrible and it was custom built by a a guy at a computer shop. guess he didn't do a good job or is it because of the case? the power supply is modular so idk... help?

Open it up and move some cables around.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
my cable management is horrible and it was custom built by a a guy at a computer shop. guess he didn't do a good job or is it because of the case? the power supply is modular so idk... help?
*snip*

It doesn't even look like the guy that did it put any cables behind the motherboard tray. Definitely open it up and clean those cables up. And take the plastic off the window!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

did sum case mods for better cable management recently


----------



## redhat_ownage




----------



## Shane1244

Lmao. L2 Take pictures.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 









9/10. I would give it a full score if you had a modular PSU.


----------



## hbfs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner*
I posted this a while back to see people's opinion on it. peeps dont like it ;(
Those people have problems. I agree they are jealous.

That comment shows that you are either stupid or very ignorant. Personally, I don't like it either, but it's not close to being jealousy. It's just not my personal style. People can have their own opinions without being "jealous".


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hbfs*


That comment shows that you are either stupid or very ignorant. Personally, I don't like it either, but it's not close to being jealousy. It's just not my personal style. People can have their own opinions without being "jealous".


I didn't say everyone may be jealous. Who said everybody would like it? You can't always assume what people really mean just through typing, posts, or threads here. What somebody else says can have a different meaning to you while the original person had a completely different meaning.


----------



## stan_nel

Ok so I have already posted my rig, but I recently took it apart and cut some holes and bits that were in the way and redid the cables (best I can do for how the case is made)









First attempt at cable management









Wires wires wires









My stuff









More stuff









Cut out certain pieces of the case









Now my cables can fit because that rounded piece is cut out (filed it smooth after pic)









Backpanel on, cables in place









Lights off LEDs ON









I remind you, this is the neatest I can get the cables considering the tiny tiny cable management gaps in this case


----------



## pioneerisloud

@stan_nel:
I think its awesome that you took the time to mod your case like that. You should have done it slightly different though. Instead of making it all one big cut, you should have just cut the spots you NEEDED to run the wires...and closer to the motherboard. That way the rest of that tray could have hidden your cables.

7/10 from me for your redid case. There's a good mess in the 5.25" bays, your visible cabling is too long, there's some cables that are obvious at the bottom of the case, and where you can see them in the hole you cut. Also right there at your PSU is kind of a mess too. Functionality its perfect. But aesthetics, its just not up there honestly. I can see how its a pain with that case though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am not sure if i should get white LED or RED LED cathodes for my HAF X. What do you guys think?


----------



## stan_nel

lol at the bottom by the PSU I just wrapped the cables around eachother, Theres absolutely no airflow down there so it doesnt obstruct anything and I just couldnt fit them in anywhere lol. But Im always climbing in my PC trying to figure out how to hide cables and stuff them in places, when I hide those ones Ill post again


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I am not sure if i should get white LED or RED LED cathodes for my HAF X. What do you guys think?

red. Go with red, if you do it right your case will look like its on fire without it ACTUALLY being on fire


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
*snip*

Lol your avatar looks so out of place sitting next to the picture of your build


----------



## aznofazns

I quickly took these pics with my phone a week ago after I built an entry level $550 gaming rig for my friend, so please excuse the ultra-blur. Cabling still needs some work (especially with the rear exhaust fan cable) but I think I did a fair job given the short build time. The Lancool PC-K58W case is a real pleasure to work with. Gotta love them mobo tray holes and tool-less expansion card brackets...


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


If you will run your cables behind your frame, I t will make HUGE difference.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMW1011*


@ sexybastard

I'm going with a 9.5/10. The drive bay looks like it needs some work. I also disagree with the above poster, you don't need sleeving for a cable management job to be great.

Heres my new FT02:


Sorry for the bad picture. The cable management still needs some work, I admit, but the double sided tape I was using just wasn't working out well. I'll get some better supplies soon and tighten it up. Note that my PSU is a PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750w which is terrible when it comes to cable management, but I manged to keep all of the cables routed behind the motherboard tray.

*Any suggestions are appreciated.*

My future changes:
1. Tighten the PCIe cables and make them run along the GPU and motherboard tray.
2. Clear the random wires seen through the cable hole underneath the motherboard.
3. Tighten up cables a bit more where possible.
4. Tighten the "knot" of cables from the back of my PSU.


Sorry for the shameless bump, but Yoko Littner kind of stole my thunder with that ridiculously awesome PC.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 




I quickly took these pics with my phone a week ago after I built an entry level $550 gaming rig for my friend, so please excuse the ultra-blur. Cabling still needs some work (especially with the rear exhaust fan cable) but I think I did a fair job given the short build time. The Lancool PC-K58W case is a real pleasure to work with. Gotta love them mobo tray holes and tool-less expansion card brackets...

I like the case. The cable management is OK. 9/10. What case is that? Looks like the Armorsuit Full Tower.


----------



## AMW1011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
I like the case. The cable management is OK. 9/10. What case is that? Looks like the Armorsuit Full Tower.

Lian Li PC-K58


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is awesome, where did you get the PCI Express extension cable/ribbon?


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 




I quickly took these pics with my phone a week ago after I built an entry level $550 gaming rig for my friend, so please excuse the ultra-blur. Cabling still needs some work (especially with the rear exhaust fan cable) but I think I did a fair job given the short build time. The Lancool PC-K58W case is a real pleasure to work with. Gotta love them mobo tray holes and tool-less expansion card brackets...

7/10^^

Here is mine at the moment, I think I might have to order some sleeving


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Very clean, the tubing looks a little messy though where it goes back to the pump.







9.6/10.

New techshelf that I made with my father because I didn't have room for a case, and wanted to do something, and a half modular PSU (







)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
New techshelf that I made with my father because I didn't have room for a case, and wanted to do something, and a half modular PSU (







)










I like it. Very simple.
You should post it in the "Post Your Techbench Thread"


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I like it. Very simple.
You should post it in the "Post Your Techbench Thread"









Thanks









I can't find that thread, link?


----------



## mbudden

Link


----------



## deafboy

New temporary case... the visible zip ties are driving my nuts. haha. I'd say 8/10, maybe 8.5/10.


----------



## pioneerisloud

*@deafboy:*
You don't rate your OWN cables numbnuts







.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
*@deafboy:*
You don't rate your OWN cables numbnuts







.


----------



## Faraz

I agree with your self-assessment, *deafboy*. I'd give that about an 8. That zip tie really is distracting, but other than that, pretty nice work.


----------



## 98uk

My case is quite small


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deafboy* 
New temporary case... the visible zip ties are driving my nuts. haha. I'd say 8/10, maybe 8.5/10.


















10/10. Very clean.

Edit-Whats that extension thing? A graphics card? Looks cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
My case is quite small


































10/10. Again, very clean. I would give it a 9/10 because I'm not the biggest fan of ATI since they're not at the top of the market right now but that wouldn't be fair


----------



## Eiko

Hard to see, but I put a fair amount of work into it. I thought about getting an external cd drive to get rid of that single cord going to that drive (the bright orange straggler x3).


----------



## Kenshiro

Hey guys this is my PC.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenshiro* 
hey guys this is my pc.









10/10!


----------



## Frazz

Getting a new case soonish. This elite 334 has no actual means of cable management

BTW I modded my own cable management hole into it


----------



## Coolman4now

- 6/10

- Just because I feel your pain, I've had this stupid case on my secondary rig, Its the worst case ever when it comes to Cable management.

- All Coolermaster Elite series is crap in Cable management IMO.

- Now rate my third rig.


















- Im planing on drilling holes directly below the motherboard to route the cables even better.


----------



## Frazz

10/10 Perfect.

EDIT: Tried Cable Management again.


----------



## Rhylian

much better the second time there frazz....8/10 from me for putting the extra effort in and for that being such a difficult case, try cleaning the cables in front of the HDD area a bit so they are less visible and it's an 8.5 at least


----------



## Kenshiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
10/10!

Thanks for the rating, I appreciate it


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
- 6/10

- Just because I feel your pain, I've had this stupid case on my secondary rig, Its the worst case ever when it comes to Cable management.

- All Coolermaster Elite series is crap in Cable management IMO.

- Now rate my third rig.


















- Im planing on drilling holes directly below the motherboard to route the cables even better.

10/10. I think you did a nice job in cable management.


----------



## Coolman4now

- Thanks guys, I did what I could.


----------



## [\/]Paris

I think when Antec made this case, cable management wasn't really on the todo list. However, Shiny and chrome accented might have been....

I tried :/


----------



## lewblue83

hey guys, heres my PC. i know the inside isnt painted the super cool black color, but im planning on doing the inside up with a red digital camo theme. but thats after i get my crosshair extreme MB.

anyways, let me know what you think or where i can improve.
thanks!


----------



## Cata1yst

id give it an 8.5 or a 9. The h50 looks super distracting to me.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
hey guys, heres my PC. i know the inside isnt painted the super cool black color, but im planning on doing the inside up with a red digital camo theme. but thats after i get my crosshair extreme MB.

anyways, let me know what you think or where i can improve.
thanks!

I'd say 8/10. It's good, but there are still some cables visible. I'll have a proper go at cable management when I get my 690 II








I will also post some before and after pictures


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cata1yst* 
id give it an 8.5 or a 9. The h50 looks super distracting to me.

yea me too, and to be honest, the h50 doesnt really impress me, im thinking of getting a cooler master v8 and selling the h50


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
yea me too, and to be honest, the h50 doesnt really impress me, im thinking of getting a cooler master v8 and selling the h50

Now that is a *beastly* looking cooler.

And I mean beastly in the mean, badass kind of way. I don't actually have any idea how well it cools though, I just like the Cooler Master V series for their cool looks.


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Now that is a *beastly* looking cooler.

And I mean beastly in the mean, badass kind of way. I don't actually have any idea how well it cools though, I just like the Cooler Master V series for their cool looks.

i heard it does quite well for an air cooler, i like it more than the v10. the v10 i heard has problems with the TEC. and its so big its kind of overwhelming. i think the v8 would look perfect in my case.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
i heard it does quite well for an air cooler, i like it more than the v10. the v10 i heard has problems with the TEC. and its so big its kind of overwhelming. i think the v8 would look perfect in my case.









I think it would look perfect in my new case too (when it arrives).
But I don't need a new cooler at the moment; I can't overclock any more due to motherboard/RAM limitations so it would be of no use to me. It's on of those things that I looked at and said "that would look great, I should get it" and then the other me said that would be a silly idea


----------



## Kenshiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
i heard it does quite well for an air cooler, i like it more than the v10. the v10 i heard has problems with the TEC. and its so big its kind of overwhelming. i think the v8 would look perfect in my case.









The v8 works fine for me, good temps on a 4.0GHz OC on air. I'm sure you can find something that performs the same for less money unless you can get a sweet deal like I did.


----------



## Slohand

Here's mine, everything is pretty crammed!


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slohand* 
Here's mine, everything is pretty crammed!




























Are you kidding me? This is awesome for a mATX case (isn't a mini p180 a small sized atx case?). Just not a lot of airflow though.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slohand* 
Here's mine, everything is pretty crammed!

Crammed, yes, but also cosy, and very well managed. 8.5/10. But if I were to rate it for the case you have it would be 9.5-10/10


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slohand* 
Here's mine, everything is pretty crammed!




























Crammed indeed







, it looks phat as! Must be heavy too, especially in a small case.

But, good job none the less, you've done well.

8/10 for now, will a little extra work, it'll be a masterpiece


----------



## DraganUS

What kind of temps are you getting with those 470's there?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slohand* 
Here's mine, everything is pretty crammed!

What kind of case is that?

EDIT: Nevermind.

Antec Performance One Mini P180

Didn't read the sig.


----------



## Alex132

@Slohand 9.5/10 its amazing what you've done with such a small space


























Did some cleaning up and used a Charpy (+9001 internetz who gets the ref







) to color in some non-sleeved wires


----------



## Slohand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
What kind of temps are you getting with those 470's there?

I have my fan's on my GTX 470's turned up to 80%, I'm getting 60-65c with SC2 running, the bottom one is at like 48-50c~

Thanks for the replys


----------



## Ellis

Alright, here's mine guys:


----------



## staryoshi

Finished my [email protected] / HTPC / File Server / Etc PC









Not bad despite the lack of cable management features. It's a Rosewill R102-P BK
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147111
$30 cases ftw








Also that isn't a GTX 460, it's a GTS 450 that's been mislabeled by EVGA.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Finished my [email protected] / HTPC / File Server / Etc PC









Not bad despite the lack of cable management features. It's a Rosewill R102-P BK
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147111
$30 cases ftw








Also that isn't a GTX 460, it's a GTS 450 that's been mislabeled by EVGA.









Colorful and spacious. The case is pretty old though and doesn't have that black interior but that can be fixed by some paint.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
Colorful and spacious. The case is pretty old though and doesn't have that black interior but that can be fixed by some paint.

It looks classy enough from the outside, it's being tucked away anyway. My main rig is the one that's dolled up to the nines









Also, it looks bigger than it is for two reasons: 1. using a flex atx mobo and 2. using a SFF PSU


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Did some cleaning up and used a Charpy (+9001 internetz who gets the ref







) to color in some non-sleeved wires

9.5/10, see if you could hide that SATA cable, otherwise excellent work









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Alright, here's mine guys:









All considering IDE cable, you did almost everything you could maybe just tighten up the cables a bit 9/10 ^^
---
Here is my last shot, don't plan on changing anything for a while... except maybe an SSD or another RAM set.. dunno :\\

Rate away, be gentle (I'm terrible with my digital camera







) lol



Thankies ^^


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7* 
9.5/10, see if you could hide that SATA cable, otherwise excellent work









All considering IDE cable, you did almost everything you could maybe just tighten up the cables a bit 9/10 ^^
---
Here is my last shot, don't plan on changing anything for a while... except maybe an SSD or another RAM set.. dunno :\\

Rate away, be gentle (I'm terrible with my digital camera







) lol



Thankies ^^

9.8/10, i see an non-black wire in there, but otherwise excellent looking machine, bonus was awarded for the sound damping material behind the mobo tray


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
9.8/10, i see an non-black wire in there, but otherwise excellent looking machine, bonus was awarded for the sound damping material behind the mobo tray









It came stock with the case, on both side panels, they have that sound dampening foam









*Steals the 9.8/10 and runs... fast*

Thanks for the rating ^^


----------



## FiX

Im going to post mine on page 1337 lol.
$20 cases are awesome lol, I'm running without side panel to keep it cool.
I really need to re-do the cable management.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7* 
9.5/10, see if you could hide that SATA cable, otherwise excellent work









All considering IDE cable, you did almost everything you could maybe just tighten up the cables a bit 9/10 ^^
---
Here is my last shot, don't plan on changing anything for a while... except maybe an SSD or another RAM set.. dunno :\\

Rate away, be gentle (I'm terrible with my digital camera







) lol
















Thankies ^^

Reaaalllyy shliiicccckkk *10/10*
But your PSU has no breathing room? the case seems pressed against the floor with no breathing room under the case D:

Also where did you get that extra TRUE120 fan bracket? (just curious, personally hate these as it ramps my weirdly designed fans up from ~30db to ~40db)


----------



## aznofazns

Just built a new entry-level gaming rig for my friend. Here's how the cabling turned out:


----------



## Rhylian

9/10, something about the 24 pin mobo cable is bugging me even though i realize it's likely not long enough to reach the top hole correctly


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
9/10, something about the 24 pin mobo cable is bugging me even though i realize it's likely not long enough to reach the top hole correctly

Yeah, it really bothers me too. ONE MORE INCH and it would have fit perfectly.


----------



## linkin93

My turn




































Will try to get a sleeved+modular psu before christmas


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
My turn




































The spaghetti factory sploded.


Fixed









yes, hard to work with unsleeved cables, even if the sleeves are not done 100% to user standards like mine are


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
Fixed









yes, hard to work with unsleeved cables, even if the sleeves are not done 100% to user standards like mine are

LOL. Spaghetti factory.









Given that the cables are completely unsleeved, I'd give it a 7.5/10. The cables should at least be tightened so they don't bulge out in random directions. Also, SATA cables could be hidden a little bit better.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my upgraded rig i7 930 with a asus 5870 and a evga 8800gt a asus sata dvdrw with 3 sata 320s in raid 0. I have tried to feed everything possable behide the mobo tray and hide wires any tips would be welcome. No ram in it yet but that wont really matter for the cables.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Heres my upgraded rig i7 930 with a asus 5870 and a evga 8800gt a asus sata dvdrw with 3 sata 320s in raid 0. I have tried to feed everything possable behide the mobo tray and hide wires any tips would be welcome. No ram in it yet but that wont really matter for the cables.



















7.5/10
I know how hard the Antec 900 is for cable management :/, things can be sorted out though like the wires on top etc.

EDIT: is that a MSI X58 board? It sure as hell ain't the790FX GD-70, has 6 ram slots and is MSI colors...
EDIT2: and you have a i7 930








EDIT3: And now you update your sig... >_<


----------



## Bal3Wolf

its a asus i7 board and i did have those wires hid at top at one point in my lga775 but it became a pain anytime i took the fans off my heatsink to do somthing so i didnt do that this time.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


its a asus i7 board and i did have those wires hid at top at one point in my lga775 but it became a pain anytime i took the fans off my heatsink to do somthing so i didnt do that this time.


IMO, Antec 900 outdated. I'm saving up for a Corsair Obsidian 800D >_> you should too, or a HAF X.


----------



## terence52

my stacker..
sort of redone the cables.. lol


----------



## OverSightX

Update to mine since I added a custom loop.

Before:









After:


----------



## mru

@Bal3Wolf and anybody who cares:
Fan wires are actually quite easy to route (=hide) since thez are so thin.
If you find yourself having to remove them often/frequently, you should invest in acrimping tool, cut the wires close to the fan and add male&female 3 or 4 pin connectors.

A positive side effect is that the same crimptool, if you have bought the corect one, has a second slot to crimp ATX/Molex pins! Please keep it a secret, but cables cut to custom lengths is the key to clean cable management.


----------



## jprovido

ahh messy cables. need tips


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


my stacker..
sort of redone the cables.. lol










6/10 :/
So much dust and just wires whoring themselves out in the bare nakedness there XD They need a tuck or two under the motherboard and were good


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*











ahh messy cables. need tips










Yeah. You have the money for a CM690 II or a Corsair 600T? Both have great cable management.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


All considering IDE cable, you did almost everything you could maybe just tighten up the cables a bit 9/10 ^^
---
Here is my last shot, don't plan on changing anything for a while... except maybe an SSD or another RAM set.. dunno :\\

Rate away, be gentle (I'm terrible with my digital camera







) lol



Thankies ^^


Thanks








9/10 for yours as well! You can barely see the cables as they are camouflaged in with the case so much


----------



## AusPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverSightX*


Update to mine since I added a custom loop.

Before:









After:





































 Mate that looks Sick, Cables could be better but, I like the orange Cold Cathodes!, I got 2 Blue ones.








Jaosn.


----------



## DB006

Mine


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Mine











Looks like one of the previous ones I said was colorful. Same thing. Colorful and neat.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


Mate that looks Sick, Cables could be better but, I like the orange Cold Cathodes!, I got 2 Blue ones.








Jaosn.


Did you just misspell your own name?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


IMO, Antec 900 outdated. I'm saving up for a Corsair Obsidian 800D >_> you should too, or a HAF X.


funny thing i am looking to get a haf x or Thermaltake ArmorPlus(Armor+) VH6000BWS in the next few months.


----------



## DirectXgameR

How'd I do?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DirectXgameR* 
How'd I do?









8/10. Most of the cables are hidden, but there's a lot of tubing flying about. I see you had the same problem as me with the front panel connectors. I ended up redoing mine - they're mostly hidden behind the drive bay.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *directxgamer* 
how'd i do?









5/10


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mijason4* 
Mate that looks Sick, Cables could be better but, I like the orange Cold Cathodes!, I got 2 Blue ones.








Jaosn.

Thanks! The cold cathodes are actually red but in the pics they came out orange.


----------



## highoctane

How's this?


----------



## MIGhunter

Really need a straight on shot that isn't in the dark. Angled shots can hide stuff.


----------



## Trogdor

8/10


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


8/10


You should post your rig in the test bench thread.


----------



## Sgtbash

Rate ma cables


----------



## loop0001

lol. so good i think u cheated


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*











Rate ma cables










10/10 perfect I can't see any wires!


----------



## Whippet_Good

I need to do something with that one fan wire. I've just been lazy lately.


----------



## TheTechRex

I would post a pic, but I acutely have some components!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whippet_Good* 
I need to do something with that one fan wire. I've just been lazy lately.

-snip-

nice work, umm just the fan cable next to the cpu. and can you make the pcix cable go out with all the rest and come back? would make it bit cleaner.

(( the pcix cable go with the 24pin cable? then out to the gpu ))









7/10  from me

EDIT: snip pic


----------



## afunyun

I've replaced both fans on the rad to ones that have sleeved cables, and moved some stuff around. still messy







That darned 8 pin is too short, need to get an extension


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afunyun* 

I've replaced both fans on the rad to ones that have sleeved cables, and moved some stuff around. still messy







That darned 8 pin is too short, need to get an extension

The 850Hx cables are long enough to route behind the motherboard, son! (They are very long, actually)

I'm using the same PSU and Case to better effect


----------



## afunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
The 850Hx cables are long enough to route behind the motherboard, son! (They are very long, actually)

I'm using the same PSU and Case to better effect









I tried putting that cable behind the tray, it isn't long enough :O


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afunyun* 
I tried putting that cable behind the tray, it isn't long enough :O

Flip the PSU and you should have plenty plenty plenty of slack


----------



## Adhmuz

The 690 actually has an intake in the bottom, with an optional filter. If you flip your PSU and try again the 8 pin will be plenty long. This also help move the wires closer to the mobo tray and makes for again easier wire management. Also to better hide the front panel wires you should route them behind the actual mobo.


----------



## DirectXgameR

Ok made some adjustments to add some cable management on a mid tower


----------



## townending

^Cheater, your stuff isn't plugged in, lol


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *townending* 
^Cheater, your stuff isn't plugged in, lol

what isnt?
EDIT: oww dvd drive lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DirectXgameR* 
Ok made some adjustments to add some cable management on a mid tower

















uhhh 4/10 ( try plugg in the dvd drives n see how it is. cables arnt 2 bad but could be better )


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Flip the PSU and you should have plenty plenty plenty of slack



























see much better ( still not 100% tho )


----------



## AusPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 

















see much better ( still not 100% tho )

8.5/10 , but very good !!


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


5/10


I lol'ed,the image got removed.


----------



## 2danimm




----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2danimm* 









9.5/10 Nice job!

Here's mine:


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX* 
I lol'ed,the image got removed.

u did also ey?


----------



## 2danimm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 









9.0/10 i love the black


----------



## jgarcia

@ spaceballsrules i give it a 8/10 very neat. Sleeving would have earned you a 9 tho. I really like it when motherboards have the side connecting sata ports. If i didnt need 6 connections i would have bought one as well EDIT Ninja ed

go easy on my guys. my first attempt


----------



## mitchbowman

8/10 could be a little neater


----------



## ben h

6/10
could be allot neater


----------



## Elite-

@jgarcia 6/10 you could take a lot of those cables and route them nicely throughout the 800D. Check my pictures and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Rhylian

New case means new cable pics....be gentle with me (I can tell you i wouldn't listen to that either)
Back









Front









and yes i'm aware of the rats nest in the lower drive bay, nothing i can do with the extra cables till i get a modular though


----------



## Davidsen

So far, this is the best cable management i have done:
picture is kinda blurry, taken with a phone camera 2MP Dx


----------



## Cyrious

more of a showoff post than anything else, but the results of me getting a new heatsink and putting a cheaply rigged fan on the chipset heatsink. Also, i replaced the back fan with one thats thermally controlled now, so it runs a little quieter compared to the previous fan. I know it looks like crap right now, but i had to pull out the other cables from above the DVD drive to gain access to another molex connector.










and to the previous guy: 7.5/10, get a zip tie and more tightly bundle your power cables together, and run the PCI-e 6pin behind the drive or the motherboard itself.

Also, page 1337


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Page 1337. Awesome.


----------



## just4funuk

As this machine needs 4 6pin PCI-E cable to power the 2x Gainward GTX460 1GB GS's its not as tidy as I would like. Also I had to use two molex to 6pin PCI-E adapters so I could get the 4x 6pin PCI-E connectors.


----------



## imadude10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Page 1337. Awesome.

Indeed! Must post on this page!


----------



## Alex132

Page 1337


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Page 1337









Page 335 for me


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elite-* 
@jgarcia 6/10 you could take a lot of those cables and route them nicely throughout the 800D. Check my pictures and you will see what I mean.


I looked how did you route the case cables. I hate to put them into a bind is why i let so much hang out. Also i see that none of your sata cables for the hot swap bay are plugged in? I am only using one of those bays i guess i could back the others out. i fell my 24 Pin is neat as well as you cannot see my 4 pin and my sata power to my CD rom is also sleeved. The only cords that currently bother is my 3 fans in the top are not sleeved yet. Any suggestions are welcome tho.

Yay 1337


----------



## terence52

1337


----------



## Deegan

page 1337 but i still like my man slades best







where you at homie?


----------



## 420Assassin

Got new case NZXT GAMMA think i did decient job with wires


----------



## Pieiam




----------



## so_bad

Trying again... I would like opnions:


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *so_bad*


Trying again... I would like opnions:





























9.5/10 but how the hell does your 1055T stay cool with that abysmal cooler?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


Got new case NZXT GAMMA think i did decient job with wires



8.5/10 very nice but there are a few multicolored wires hanging about that could be tucked away









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pieiam*





















Immediately the song "Dusty - Kings of Leon" popped into my head as I saw your CPU cooler XD
About 9/10, but there are some wires hanging about in the drive bays and under the motherboard that just look off.

*ALSO: Please don't post your pics without rating the poster above you! It cannot work if you just throw pics upon this thread and expect people to rate it if you don't. If everyone did this, no one would get rated*


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Immediately the song "Dusty - Kings of Leon" popped into my head as I saw your CPU cooler XD


I like that song


----------



## AK-47

I have so many extra cables from the tx-950 that i could power a second pc
I have no idea what to do with them


----------



## so_bad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


9.5/10 but how the hell does your 1055T stay cool with that abysmal cooler?!


Thanks!

Regarding temps, I dont' know. This one is more silence that a 1055T BOX cooler, but temps almost 10ÂºC higher.

Now, using BOX cooler again, one that has heatpipes







.

Ah, only use Ceramique.

I really like WC, and will not expend a lot money with TOP air cooler, you know. But this AMD PC is temporally, only.

Some SS:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419454










*Ambient temp about 29ÂºC*


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *so_bad* 
Thanks!

Regarding temps, I dont' know. This one is more silence that a 1055T BOX cooler, but temps almost 10ÂºC higher.

Now, using BOX cooler again, one that has heatpipes







.

Ah, only use Ceramique.

I really like WC, and will not expend a lot money with TOP air cooler, you know. But this AMD PC is temporally, only.

Some SS:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419454










*Ambient temp about 29ÂºC*









Wow 1.4v is low!






















Now run Intel Burn Test and watch it catch fire >:3

BTW: If you can't stand the stock cooler I'd love to see or hear what you think of my 40Db fans (DARN you Coolermaster lying advertising) also it presses about 5mm away from my 5870 so that amplifies the noise :/


----------



## Ellis

The only thing I've heard people say about the TX950 is that it has so many cables.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
The only thing I've heard people say about the TX950 is that it has so many cables.

for $100 after mir i can't think of a better psu but they really went overboard with all the cables. wayyyyyyyy overboard.

I could use suggestions on how to improve my cable my cables management


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AK-47* 
for $100 after mir i can't think of a better psu but they really went overboard with all the cables. wayyyyyyyy overboard.

I could use suggestions on how to improve my cable my cables management

$100? Whoa.

I swear my PSU is like $100+ in the states.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
$100? Whoa.

I swear my PSU is like $100+ in the states.

This 1 was $180 at some point
Got it on sale for $140
Plus 10% discount and $20 MIR


----------



## jgarcia

Since i had some poor scores i cleaned at them again...










New score? Suggestions?


----------



## afunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 

















see much better ( still not 100% tho )

Thanks for the idea


----------



## coreyL

this case is garbage, but its only temporary.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 

this case is garbage, but its only temporary.

6/10, but I can't really see the stuff on the right so it isn't an accurate rating.

Why is the Storm Scout garbage? I've always liked that case..


----------



## Faraz

That's not his sig rig. What case is that?


----------



## stan_nel

So I said Ill repost when I try clean up more, Here was my latest attempt









And here is my current cable situation, if I had more space between the backpanel and the Mobo it would look better, but this is the best it could possibly get for now (the little 'mess' between the GPU and HDD isnt, looks messy in a photo only)


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stan_nel* 
So I said Ill repost when I try clean up more, Here was my latest attempt
*snip*

And here is my current cable situation, if I had more space between the backpanel and the Mobo it would look better, but this is the best it could possibly get for now (the little 'mess' between the GPU and HDD isnt, looks messy in a photo only)
*snip*

To me it seems you did the best with what you have. That case seems difficult to work with. IMO cable management should start with the idea of increasing air flow. Looking neat and tidy is just a afterthought. You sir are gonna have no issues with air flow. I say the case is a 5/10. I say your management is as good as your gonna get so you earn a 8.









Still no score on my updated pic? Its like three pics up now.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


Still no score on my updated pic? Its like three pics up now.


you all have been missing mine too, though it's a couple pages back now, here is the link http://www.overclock.net/10906380-post13360.html

@jgarcia, very clean work, you could possibly tighten the frontpanel connectors at the bottm where they connect to the mobo just a bit more and maybe elecrical tape those colored wires running in from the back panel, but other than that i think that is a 9/10


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


6/10, but I can't really see the stuff on the right so it isn't an accurate rating.

Why is the Storm Scout garbage? I've always liked that case..



LAWL this is NOT my cm storm scout. its a garbage antec 300.



















there, rate my cm storm scout if you want. it looks ALOT better imo.










the stress of the stiff ass tubing broke the plexi and i decided to stop watercooling. the blue case is the same cm storm i had. it was jsut impractical so i got a garbage antec 300 til i actually mod my projector hush box into a suitable case.



















i ask of you to re evaluate me please.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


you all have been missing mine too, though it's a couple pages back now, here is the link http://www.overclock.net/10906380-post13360.html

@jgarcia, very clean work, you could possibly tighten the frontpanel connectors at the bottm where they connect to the mobo just a bit more and maybe elecrical tape those colored wires running in from the back panel, but other than that i think that is a 9/10


Thanks. Im going to order some sleeving supplies to sleeve the fans. As far as the front panel connections i pulled them tighter in the past and it bent the pins on the board.

As far as a rating for yours...i go again to my prior comments on another case. You work on the inside looks clean and neat. The issue is your case dosent offer cable solutions like others. I give your case a 5. I give the work youve done a 8. I would give you a 9 if you painted the inside of the case. Its easier than you would think. I just did it to my old case. It was a piece of cake.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Thanks. Im going to order some sleeving supplies to sleeve the fans. As far as the front panel connections i pulled them tighter in the past and it bent the pins on the board.

As far as a rating for yours...i go again to my prior comments on another case. You work on the inside looks clean and neat. The issue is your case dosent offer cable solutions like others. I give your case a 5. I give the work youve done a 8. I would give you a 9 if you painted the inside of the case. Its easier than you would think. I just did it to my old case. It was a piece of cake.

yes i am planning to de-rivet and paint or powder the inside, still trying to decide on my colors and the rest of my HW upgrades. think WC...(also modular PSU)


----------



## jgarcia

@ CoreyL. I agree with your full size board the Antec case is not adequate. I however have that case with my mAtx rig and its perfectly fine. You sir just need a larger case but im certain you already know that







. Your case with that board is fail and as far as you cables i rate you a 7/10 I know that it seems harsh and sorry but if you got an extension for the cable running on top of your board then i would make it a 7.5 I have a funny story about that Antec. There at the bottom where the psu cables go behind the MoBo i always had a little birds nest. I had some scrap aluminum in my shed and i bent it in to a L shape and then cut it to fit and sanded and painted it black to match my psu and put it in the bottom of the case and it was like a cable shroud. You couldn't see the nest anymore. Ill try and dig up a pic. Either way man i can tell you made a serious effort.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
yes i am planning to de-rivet and paint or powder the inside, still trying to decide on my colors and the rest of my HW upgrades. think WC...(also modular PSU)









I love my modular seasonic x650 psu. I have seen the fan turn on like 3 times ever.


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Since i had some poor scores i cleaned at them again...










New score? Suggestions?

7/10 Looks better now that you tightened up the cables along the bottom. But for the wires for the fans at the top, take and run them up against the ledge at the top and there will be a little hole you can run them back to by the 5.25 cage. As for the DVD drive cables run those through the 5.25 cage holes there is little slits you can fit the wires through so that you cant see them.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elite-* 
7/10 Looks better now that you tightened up the cables along the bottom. But for the wires for the fans at the top, take and run them up against the ledge at the top and there will be a little hole you can run them back to by the 5.25 cage. As for the DVD drive cables run those through the 5.25 cage holes there is little slits you can fit the wires through so that you cant see them.

O...i know the holes you speak of. I currently have all of my fan controllers going out there as well. Ill try that for my CDdrive sata but no way my power will go through there. Im going to clean them again this weekend. The rear side is outta control.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
@ CoreyL. I agree with your full size board the Antec case is not adequate. I however have that case with my mAtx rig and its perfectly fine. You sir just need a larger case but im certain you already know that







. Your case with that board is fail and as far as you cables i rate you a 7/10 I know that it seems harsh and sorry but if you got an extension for the cable running on top of your board then i would make it a 7.5 I have a funny story about that Antec. There at the bottom where the psu cables go behind the MoBo i always had a little birds nest. I had some scrap aluminum in my shed and i bent it in to a L shape and then cut it to fit and sanded and painted it black to match my psu and put it in the bottom of the case and it was like a cable shroud. You couldn't see the nest anymore. Ill try and dig up a pic. Either way man i can tell you made a serious effort.


haha, understandable. what would my cm storm scout have goten before the waterloop?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
haha, understandable. what would my cm storm scout have goten before the waterloop?


When it was black before the loop mishap.... easy 8 verging on a 9. With all black cables easy 9. Really nice tho.









AGAIN this is all my opinion. Im defiantly no expert considering i give my case a 7.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
When it was black before the loop mishap.... easy 8 verging on a 9. With all black cables easy 9. Really nice tho.









AGAIN this is all my opinion. Im defiantly no expert considering i give my case a 7.

all this talk of cable management makes me miss my old thermaltake armor+ mx lol


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
O...i know the holes you speak of. I currently have all of my fan controllers going out there as well. Ill try that for my CDdrive sata but no way my power will go through there. Im going to clean them again this weekend. The rear side is outta control.









Take the power cable for the CD drive and put it in the middle slit of that cage and then bring it up thru thats what I did and it fit perfectly fine.


----------



## lewblue83

ok i changed my CPU cooler. took out the H50 and installed the V10. just because the h50 hoses were distracting and the v10 just looks awesome in the HAF932.
let me know what you guys think. better or worse?

also should i ditch the intake fan i have on the bottom next to the PSU?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
ok i changed my CPU cooler. took out the H50 and installed the V10. just because the h50 hoses were distracting and the v10 just looks awesome in the HAF932.
let me know what you guys think. better or worse?

also should i ditch the intake fan i have on the bottom next to the PSU?

Looks pretty neat to me man. I say 8. On the matter of the bottom intake if you need it leave it...if you dont well why not? Is the unit to loud? Really i dont see a issue with it. No expert tho...


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Looks pretty neat to me man. I say 8. On the matter of the bottom intake if you need it leave it...if you dont well why not? Is the unit to loud? Really i dont see a issue with it. No expert tho...

no its not loud at all. i just thought it looked weird. but i put it there because there was an empty spot for a fan, why not? lol


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lewblue83*


no its not loud at all. i just thought it looked weird. but i put it there because there was an empty spot for a fan, why not? lol


We could go on and on about case airflow dynamics and blah blah blah. Test with it and with out it and then make your decision.


----------



## JL421

My attempts at cable management in a HAF X, included are the visible side, the back panel, and the routing of the USB 3.0 Cables...


----------



## lewblue83

^^cmon man you can do WAY better than that with a HAF X


----------



## JL421

Ya, I'll probably redo it after I shove my cpu in there...and get some more cable ties...


----------



## Nakattk

The video card cable has been pulled back since the pic, and the SATA plugged in of course.







I may have posted this once before, but just in case anyone needs any ideas, not perfect but may help.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
The video card cable has been pulled back since the pic, and the SATA plugged in of course.







I may have posted this once before, but just in case anyone needs any ideas, not perfect but may help.








Snip

Very clean IMO. 9/10 easy. The fact that your rear panel is so neat just blows my mind.


----------



## Nakattk

Thank You. I plan to make it even better once I make another order for some sleeving and other items I relized i wanted after the build







. I can't decide if I should go blue or white lights, this is my hold up atm.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Thank You. I plan to make it even better once I make another order for some sleeving and other items I relized i wanted after the build







. I can't decide if I should go blue or white lights, this is my hold up atm.

Trust me white. White sleeve and white lights....


----------



## Nakattk

I wanted to go with white. I was just concerned if dust would stain the white sleeving or if it could just be blown off like any other color.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I wanted to go with white. I was just concerned if dust would stain the white sleeving or if it could just be blown off like any other color.

Hmmm.... thats a good question. Im sure it could be blown off unless you got it damp somehow. Im assuming that not enough dust gets in there to make it an issue. Again Im no expert.


----------



## gtz

Heres mine


----------



## jgarcia

@ gtz. Yikes! Seems that case dosent offer much in the way of management. Fail Case+Effort= 5/10


----------



## gtz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
@ gtz. Yikes! Seems that case dosent offer much in the way of management. Fail Case+Effort= 5/10









The case has horrible w/m but I modded it to fit my old system and I was to lazy to mod it again. Here is a pic of my old setup.


----------



## Jelah

Mine before water:










Its pretty much looking the same, just gotta get rid of my ugly braided tubing before i take any new pics


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtz* 
The case has horrible w/m but I modded it to fit my old system and I was to lazy to mod it again. Here is a pic of my old setup.



it's a TT armor, i have one sitting on the shelf next to my desk atm, and yes they are good cases with terrible Wire Management options, i modded mine as well but i did more of a standard management hole setup like you see on most newer cases. i say you did well on the last system in it, 8/10, for the new system i would say 6.5, because of the way you were forced to route due to being modded for another system


----------



## AusPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


it's a TT armor, i have one sitting on the shelf next to my desk atm, and yes they are good cases with terrible Wire Management options, i modded mine as well but i did more of a standard management hole setup like you see on most newer cases. i say you did well on the last system in it, 8/10, for the new system i would say 6.5, because of the way you were forced to route due to being modded for another system


 With all you people putting Wires behind the mobo plate, How much clearance do you have between the Mobo Plate and the Rear Side Panel


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


With all you people putting Wires behind the mobo plate, How much clearance do you have between the Mobo Plate and the Rear Side Panel










sometimes not enough... on my 690 i tightened the zip ties as much as i could but the side panel still got pushed out a little


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


With all you people putting Wires behind the mobo plate, How much clearance do you have between the Mobo Plate and the Rear Side Panel










Usually very little, depends on the case. That's part of the reason I would like a 600T


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Usually very little, depends on the case. That's part of the reason I would like a 600T










yeah that case has something like 1.5" behind the mobo plate.. usually cases have .75" or so


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


With all you people putting Wires behind the mobo plate, How much clearance do you have between the Mobo Plate and the Rear Side Panel










Next to nothing; my side panel barely fits on, but it does fit with some squeezing.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


With all you people putting Wires behind the mobo plate, How much clearance do you have between the Mobo Plate and the Rear Side Panel










Its about just enough minus a quarter inch


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


it's a TT armor, i have one sitting on the shelf next to my desk atm, and yes they are good cases with terrible Wire Management options, i modded mine as well but i did more of a standard management hole setup like you see on most newer cases. i say you did well on the last system in it, 8/10, for the new system i would say 6.5, because of the way you were forced to route due to being modded for another system









sure you dont wanna rephrase that? that was my first ever cable management job.


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


The fact that your rear panel is so neat just blows my mind.


i was thinkin the same thing, because with my PSU, my rear panel is a rats nest. lol


----------



## brl3git

This is my first attempt at cable management.


----------



## jgarcia

This my first attempt










Second










Current


----------



## Savvas M




----------



## xstasy




----------



## FannBlade

Here is a teaser pic on how I will hide all my wiring.










See my build log in sig for updates.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xstasy* 
*snip*

The GTX460 Hawk doesn't come with a support bar... that's disappointing :'(


----------



## xstasy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
The GTX460 Hawk doesn't come with a support bar... that's disappointing :'(

what's a support bar?


----------



## jprovido




----------



## rzs77

Here is my rig. Do comment and rate so I can improve. Thank you


----------



## mru

Dang!!!! That is clean. I usually don't rate, but yours is a clean 10/10.
(as usual the drive bay wiring isn't shown, but in your case I trust that is just like the rest.)
Critiqueing at an extremely high level: change the mobo fan connector to black ones, and add one more heatshrink over the wires and the connector. That way the tiny bit of wire is hidden away, too.


----------



## rzs77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
Dang!!!! That is clean. I usually don't rate, but yours is a clean 10/10.
(as usual the drive bay wiring isn't shown, but in your case I trust that is just like the rest.)
Critiqueing at an extremely high level: change the mobo fan connector to black ones, and add one more heatshrink over the wires and the connector. That way the tiny bit of wire is hidden away, too.

Wow! Thank you








Good catch! You have an eye for details!
That is exactly what I wanna do but the thing is I can't find the black connector for the 3 pin fan anywhere here, they have the regular molex and sata in black but not the 3 pin which really sucks! I'm from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia btw.
Anyway, won't stop looking for that. Appreciate the helpful comment and suggestion.

Oh and the drive bay is not as tidy though. Not messy but not clean either. I'll be building myself a box to contain all those messy wires in there and hope it helps the cable management.
Thanks again


----------



## 2danimm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzs77* 









it's simply 10/10


----------



## rzs77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2danimm* 
it's simply 10/10

Huhu! Thanks mate. Really wasn't expecting a 10 since there are MUCH nicer systems in this forum. But what the hell right? I'm honored.

Thank you!


----------



## mru

An Edding works wonders in making white look black....
For the drive bay: do you have access to these CM cables? They make life really easy.
Alternatively, you can built your own cables with the ac ryan T connectors.
By the way, Performance PCs ships internationally. Shipping costs are too high for just a couple of connectors, but if you are looking for something of higher value, it may make sense.


----------



## rzs77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
An Edding works wonders in making white look black....
For the drive bay: do you have access to these CM cables? They make life really easy.
Alternatively, you can built your own cables with the ac ryan T connectors.
By the way, Performance PCs ships internationally. Shipping costs are too high for just a couple of connectors, but if you are looking for something of higher value, it may make sense.

Yup, I think I saw those CM cables in a shop yesterday. Never thought much of them till i read this. Thanks mate!

N yeah, it would be ridiculous to order something costing 0.99 and have to pay 10 times the amount for shipping. Hahaha!

I dunnoe, maybe I could get something else as well just to make my money's worth huh?
(Damn you are encouraging me to spend more







)

hahahaha!


----------



## mru

If you have a good Corsair dealer/distributor, you may want to look into getting their 4xHDD Power cable used in the Obsidian 800 hot swap bay. They have just the right length inbetween drives. Just a hint.


----------



## Alex132

@rzs77

Just felt like being pedantic XD










1: You could tuck that back
2: That blue wire is needs some sharpie love








3: Why keep that sticker?
4: Tuck those back


----------



## Internets

I thought I had done an excellent job until I saw some examples in this thread.


----------



## nagle3092

Ok lets hear it.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Internets*











I thought I had done an excellent job until I saw some examples in this thread.


Hey man there is lots of room for opportunity here. Take a hour and be inventive and you can make this case look great. Seems you have some cable management options.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Ok lets hear it.


I see alot of effort here. 7/10









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*


Here is my rig. Do comment and rate so I can improve. Thank you








*snip*










....uuuu 9.9/10









Really love the black and red. Great Job here!

__________________________________________________ ______

I made a mini update to my rig. Moved some cables around and cleaned up the rats nest behind my MoBo Tray. Please leave some feeback on things i might have missed or suggestions. Thanks!!!!!

This week im going to make the fan cables black. Also black for the CCLights. I have been thinking of painting my Noctua Fans black as well. I also might change my CCLights to Red.


----------



## Elite-

7/10 Take those cables at the bottom and tighten them up, also take the 3 fan wires from the top and route the wires on the little ledge underneath them and run the to the back through a little slit/hole.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elite-*


7/10 Take those cables at the bottom and tighten them up, also take the 3 fan wires from the top and route the wires on the little ledge underneath them and run the to the back through a little slit/hole.


My nemisis returns.









Yes i did try that. They were just not long enough. Im going to make them black tho. I did the cd rom satas like you suggested tho.


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


@rzs77

Just felt like being pedantic XD










1: You could tuck that back
2: That blue wire is needs some sharpie love








3: Why keep that sticker?
4: Tuck those back










Hey mate! Thank you for the comments!

1. I can't tuck those back anymore. tried pushing them as far back as I could but the mobo block and cpu block BOTH have back plates close to each other in that area so there is no more room for the connecters. Maybe I should make longer connecters huh? Will look into that.

2. That's just my noob sleeving skills.Going to buy some black connectors either online or from a friend later and resleeve that annoying blue wire









3. Those stickers are for warranty purposes. I don't know what it really means but i'd rather not remove any stickers just in case it would void the warranty.

4. Hmmm...now this one is tough. I don't know where to tuck them in. Perhaps I could tape them to the back of the casing or in between the fans ey? will look into that.

Thank you for the helpful comments









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


Hey man there is lots of room for opportunity here. Take a hour and be inventive and you can make this case look great. Seems you have some cable management options.

I see alot of effort here. 7/10









....uuuu 9.9/10









Really love the black and red. Great Job here!

__________________________________________________ ______

I made a mini update to my rig. Moved some cables around and cleaned up the rats nest behind my MoBo Tray. Please leave some feeback on things i might have missed or suggestions. Thanks!!!!!

This week im going to make the fan cables black. Also black for the CCLights. I have been thinking of painting my Noctua Fans black as well. I also might change my CCLights to Red.






























Thank you so much. I love the red and black too. Maybe will be going for blue and white for my next build









As for your rig, do what you're going to do with those fan cables and the ccfl cables. Maybe u could replace those with longer ccfl. Correct me if i'm wrong but you're using the 13cm ccfl right? Try putting 30 cm ccfl there. I personally think it would look better and give that overall glow to your entire rig









And lastly, I i think a red ccfl would do the trick since your gpu is already red. Just a thought


----------



## Elite-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


My nemisis returns.









Yes i did try that. They were just not long enough. Im going to make them black tho. I did the cd rom satas like you suggested tho.











Yup exactly like that! It makes it look sooo much better when you hide those cables. It just gives it such a clean fresh look to it.


----------



## mjl4878

Going with a whole new setup that should start arriving early next week, new case sleeving etc but here's a pic of my current rig before a couple of other upgrades I did. The wire coming out of the hard drive cage is for the fans on the side panel thats currently off....


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Dang!!!! That is clean. I usually don't rate, but yours is a clean 10/10.
(as usual the drive bay wiring isn't shown, but in your case I trust that is just like the rest.)
Critiqueing at an extremely high level: change the mobo fan connector to black ones, and add one more heatshrink over the wires and the connector. That way the tiny bit of wire is hidden away, too.












I forgot I had this pic. So here's what it looks like in the drive bay (part of it). I have 2 harddisks mounted vertically with 2 cooling fans. Just thought you would like to see


----------



## Swae

Above doesn't have cables plugged in.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swae* 
Do any of you know where I can get some cable extensions like the ones here?

I picked out all the ones I needed, but then found out they want $24 for shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-007-_-Product


----------



## Swae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-007-_-Product

I ended up getting them from Amazon, free super saver shipping and they were all the same prices as on NZXT's website.


----------



## rzs77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swae* 
Above doesn't have cables plugged in.

Have a look here. I posted it already. The pic u were referring to is just an additional picture cos someone mentioned about my drive bay condition.


----------



## Rick Arter

Here are a few pics of cable management in my 690 II Advanced Case.

Old:


New:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

6^


----------



## ben h

5/10 for posting it


----------



## folk-it-up

not being hater or anything but angles shots and stuff are cool and all but if you're gonna post so we can rate your cables a straight head on shot of the side should be included, cus i've noticed some people hide some cables by putting the camera at an angle and i consider that cheating


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


.............. cus i've noticed some people hide some cables by putting the camera at an angle and i consider that cheating


I second that motion!


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


not being hater or anything but angles shots and stuff are cool and all but if you're gonna post so we can rate your cables a straight head on shot of the side should be included, cus i've noticed some people hide some cables by putting the camera at an angle and i consider that cheating



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


I second that motion!


Straight head on shot. No hidden cables


----------



## mru

rzs77
we didn't mean you! But keep posting pictures!
Just love to see your beautiful system! And your camera skills aren't bad either!


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


rzs77
we didn't mean you! But keep posting pictures!
Just love to see your beautiful system! And your camera skills aren't bad either!


Hehe...just thought I'd post a full frontal view


----------



## mrtomek

those camera skills have got me tilting my head constantly, ha


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


those camera skills have got me tilting my head constantly, ha


this.. oh well tho


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


I second that motion!


thirded...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*


Hehe...just thought I'd post a full frontal view


















frontal is fine as long as it's sexxy like that! (please no posts with saggy....tubing)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*


Straight head on shot. No hidden cables



















GEORGEOUS!


----------



## SadSoul

Its a lot easier to manage cables when u dont have many high end GPUs in there.

Like to see someone with TRI SLI GTX 480 do some good cables. HMMM?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadSoul*


Its a lot easier to manage cables when u dont have many high end GPUs in there.

Like to see someone with TRI SLI GTX 480 do some good cables. HMMM?


just get sleeved cables and that will solve ur problem


----------



## SadSoul

Heres mine.


----------



## loop0001

@ SadSoul

all the cables are out of the way so gj there.
as for neatness...not so good. 6/10


----------



## SadSoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


@ SadSoul

all the cables are out of the way so gj there.
as for neatness...not so good. 6/10


neatness? elaborate.


----------



## loop0001

@ SadSoul

still hazzle frazzle. not much order, cables still going all directions.


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtomek*


those camera skills have got me tilting my head constantly, ha


Hahaha! Are you referring to my pics? VERY sorry for that. The reason for some of the angles is because I have a small room and it's kind of hard to move around to take pics and i really don't want to move the cpu cos it's freaking heavy and there's water in there. As a result...the angles









Just to give u a clearer view of the space:










I have less then 1 foot left on each side of the table. So u see the space constraint








Really need a bigger space









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


thirded...








frontal is fine as long as it's sexxy like that! (please no posts with saggy....tubing)









GEORGEOUS!



Hahahahahahaha! You're funny! Saggy tubings huh? I'll drink to that!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadSoul*


Its a lot easier to manage cables when u dont have many high end GPUs in there.

Like to see someone with TRI SLI GTX 480 do some good cables. HMMM?


This:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


*just get sleeved cables and that will solve ur problem*


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzs77* 
Hahaha! Are you referring to my pics? VERY sorry for that. The reason for some of the angles is because I have a small room and it's kind of hard to move around to take pics and i really don't want to move the cpu cos it's freaking heavy and there's water in there. As a result...the angles









Just to give u a clearer view of the space:










I have less then 1 foot left on each side of the table. So u see the space constraint








Really need a bigger space









Hahahahahahaha! You're funny! Saggy tubings huh? I'll drink to that!
















This:











i wish i had as much space as you have, a better case too.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 









i wish i had as much space as you have, a better case too.

Nice setup man...but what the heck is with that mangled door?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikthus* 
Nice setup man...but what the heck is with that mangled door?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
long story. separation anxiety from my dog. she literally broke her $200 cage designed for 100 pound+ rotweilers and pit bulls when she was a puppy about 54 pounds. she's part rottweiler, part Sheppard, part golden retriever.










Sophie, say hi to OCN lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Oh, I see. It was the demons raging inside of her. That dog does have evil in her eyes.

At first glance I thought 'zombie incident', especially with damage around the doorknob. Now that you explain it, the damage looks more from a caged beast than zombies lol.

Anyway, back on topic your rig is cool too







.

that'd be my puppy from my highschool years, cages didnt work for her and she has insane separation anxiety. she has said hi to OCN before









i gotta get a new mouspad or fix this damn adesso tablet lol. im using a cybertablet m14 as a mouspad atm, my glass one shattered while i was drunk and knocked it over.










thats my old steelseries experience i-2 i modded, put 10 hours of work into re painting that, the dragon is paint, not a decal lol. it shattered =[










my mouspad now.



















new pics of my cable management in my rig.









used to have a rats nest of wires from my closet to my reciever, now i just have that.



















i put foam in between my amp, inverter and sub because on low frequencies they would rattle like all hell broke loose. now my drywall just rattles lol. its CLEAN bass btw, not crap ghetto rap bass.

thats a soundstream class a 10.2 amp. very clean bass.










ive incorporated a laptop table area out of those two automans which i store crap in.



















this would be the rats nest of wires i have miserably failed at attemptign to control behind my screens and receiver.










sophie says hi, again. i dont know why i always get the best pics of her randomly lol.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadSoul* 
neatness? elaborate.

The cables below and to the side of the motherboard tray could use some tidying up. Try bunching them together with velcro so they look like just one big cable. As for the ones on the bottom, pull them up tight behind the motherboard tray and zip tie them there on plastic mounts. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Dunkler

Here's the new mAtx rig I just finished in the NZXT Vulcan. Its my sig rig.


























Whatcha think?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dunkler* 
Whatcha think?

7/10

Here is my new techstation all set up, whats my ranking?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
7/10

Here is my new techstation all set up, whats my ranking?*snip*

Can we see a top view?

ALSO I need suggestions on what to do with my 800D. I love this case but the moron who decided on the window needs to be called a moron. I am a cheater and just have extensions that are slingle sleeved cause i like the look. You can clearly tell im a cheater tho cause you can see my PSU in the lower camber. Has anyone done something clever to hide it. I really dont want to buy a new door and then cut it. I thought of using some scrap metal and cut to fit like a wall for the area. Paint it and then maybe some decal or spray on some design....any ideas?


----------



## Dunkler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
7/10

Here is my new techstation all set up, whats my ranking?









Looks like a 7 or 8/10 from side view on a tech station. But top view would be better!


----------



## coreyL

i win all ranks. sophie > all cables.


----------



## neDav

Ooh, ooh, me again....


----------



## rzs77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neDav* 
Ooh, ooh, me again....
























































WOW! That's VERY neat! I'd say 9/10. Maybe sleeve the 24 pin?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzs77* 
WOW! That's VERY neat! I'd say 9/10. Maybe sleeve the 24 pin?









+1 on this. At least dye or sharpie it.


----------



## SadSoul

Me again with more management.
Give it to me.


----------



## Deegan

id say 8/10 not much else you can do with what you got. maybe bundle the wires at the psu togeather


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadSoul* 
Me again with more management.
Give it to me.

I agree with the 8/10. Nice improvement from before.

One thing you could do if your SATA cables are long enough is to put them behind the tray (tie them together with all the other wires) and then route them up right under the SATA ports (kind of like with the PCI cables). That makes the space between the motherboard tray and the drive bay area look really clean.

Also, it may be possible to pull those PSU cables up tighter so that there's no give left in them down there and they're all tied down behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzs77* 
WOW! That's VERY neat! I'd say 9/10. Maybe sleeve the 24 pin?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
+1 on this. At least dye or sharpie it.

Will do...


----------



## staryoshi

Upgraded my server/[email protected] box, replacing the heatsink on Thursday with a Hyper TX3 (The Phenom II X6 heatsink works well, but it's loud)

Even for a mATX case, this one is small







SFF PSUs ftw.
Also, it's got a GTS450, not a GTX460. EVGA mislabeled it.

Before/After Pix:


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Upgraded my server/[email protected] box, replacing the heatsink on Thursday with a Hyper TX3 (The Phenom II X6 heatsink works well, but it's loud)

Even for a mATX case, this one is small







SFF PSUs ftw.
Also, it's got a GTS450, not a GTX460. EVGA mislabeled it.

Before/After Pix:

















i have that exact same case holding my main rig. id say 8.5/10. you can hide the fan power cable.


----------



## Gerik

rate mine plx


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 
rate mine plx











lawl 5/10. you cant even see any cables. you should have posted this in a rate my heatsink thread lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


i have that exact same case holding my main rig. id say 8.5/10. you can hide the fan power cable.


It's pretty solid for a tiny $30 mATX case. Once I mod it I'll do a better job with cables. I plan on cutting her up something fierce when I get a chance







I think I've got a few slabs of acrylic lying around from my last mod


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 
rate mine plx










uhhhh 6/10. pcie cables + few little cables still easy visable









hows the spitfire? thing lol


----------



## Ikthus

Rate mine please


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikthus* 
Rate mine please









Pretty good. 8/10
Did you run out of flat cables for the 2nd GPU?
Any reason why not move the hdds to the hotswap slot just above?
Bring all the lower cables (USB, Audio, etc) together at the pwr/reset SW&LED cables, tie wrap, and then down to the PSU.

And please don't ever make a photo from the rat's nest under that PSU cover!!!


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
Pretty good. 8/10
Did you run out of flat cables for the 2nd GPU?
Any reason why not move the hdds to the hotswap slot just above?
Bring all the lower cables (USB, Audio, etc) together at the pwr/reset SW&LED cables, tie wrap, and then down to the PSU.

And please don't ever make a photo from the rat's nest under that PSU cover!!!

LOL rat's nest...I almost spat out my coffee reading that! I don't think it's that bad underneath









But yeah my PSU only came with one sleeved 8-pin connector and the rest were like that, kind of ticked me off when I installed my 470s last night. Also I have a 140mm fan in the 5.25 bays so there's no room for my hdds there.

I'll try and tie all those front panel headers together in a few days when my fingers heal..I spent 3 hours last night redoing all my cable management haha..


----------



## mru

Why don't you just use the 4x PCIe flat cables provided with your PSU? (Or did you loose some? If yes, Corsair is quite generous!!!)

Don't worry about the fingers: they'll heal!


----------



## Gerik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
uhhhh 6/10. pcie cables + few little cables still easy visable









hows the spitfire? thing lol

it runs 1c cooler than the prolimatech mk-13 lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 
it runs 1c cooler than the prolimatech mk-13 lol

Probably due to their proximity







Mine ran a 5850 @ 40C Furmark load, even let me run it passively


----------



## lewblue83

ok ive been busy workin on my pc again. i replace the M4A89GTD with a crosshair IV extreme mobo. I also added a asus 5870v2 and put that in line with my gtx470.

also painted the interior of the case black as most of you suggested i do.

only thing left to do now is sleeving and maybe add some cathodes.

tell me what you think so far. suggestions are helpful too.

oh i also threw my h50 back on because i didnt want to cover my awesome looking mobo with the V10 cooler. And i mounted the heat sink upside down so the hoses wont be as distracting. and i didnt like the way the "corsair" logo looked after i mounted it upside down, so i covered it with some of that fake carbon fiber tape stuff, and then stuck the case badge that came with the mobo on there! i think it looks cool. let me know what you guys think! thanks!

*before*:









*after:*


















*The new heatsink logo! lol*


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
ok ive been busy workin on my pc again. i replace the M4A89GTD with a crosshair IV extreme mobo. I also added a asus 5870v2 and put that in line with my gtx470.


9/10
sleeve them cables and should be a 10
Doesn't even look like the same puter.


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
9/10
sleeve them cables and should be a 10
Doesn't even look like the same puter.


thanks!







, Yea im actually just waiting on my sleeving to arrive. once i have it in my hand it shouldnt take more than a couple hours start to finish.

thanks again for the kind score!


----------



## FannBlade

I just finished my sleeving today just the PSU..if you do it in 2 hrs I won't talk to you anymore! LOL


----------



## brl3git

Rate please







and btw this is my first attempt at cable management also im not finished with this build i still have a few things im going to add but let me know what you think so far.


----------



## Baking Soda

7.5/10
cover up the cables near the video cards.


----------



## jgarcia

Ummm i think ive been to nice on my scores lately so for brl3git i give you a 6. You should buy one of these Also the molex connections near the vid cards need to be a little more tidy. Maybe a more comprehensive pic so we can get a better look at that case and PSU. Invest in zip ties. Your defiantly on the way and just seeing you post in here is a sign that you want that custom look that we are all striving for.


----------



## brl3git

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


Ummm i think ive been to nice on my scores lately so for brl3git i give you a 6. You should buy one of these Also the molex connections near the vid cards need to be a little more tidy. Maybe a more comprehensive pic so we can get a better look at that case and PSU. Invest in zip ties. Your defiantly on the way and just seeing you post in here is a sign that you want that custom look that we are all striving for.


Thanks i appreciate the advice i planned on sleeving, and wasnt to sure about messing with the 24 pin, but that extension looks like something im going to have to pick up, and as far as the molex connectors go, ya i need to find some way to make them not look so cluttered.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brl3git*


Thanks i appreciate the advice i planned on sleeving, and wasnt to sure about messing with the 24 pin, but that extension looks like something im going to have to pick up, and as far as the molex connectors go, ya i need to find some way to make them not look so cluttered.



Those extensions are great for most cases. The give it a great look. Doing the whole PSU is by far better but some of us just dont have that much time right now. I am planning to eventually do mine. Best 10 bucks in my case so far. Zip ties and 3m adhesive mounting clips do a lot for wire management as well.


----------



## Gerik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Probably due to their proximity







Mine ran a 5850 @ 40C Furmark load, even let me run it passively










well actually it runs 1-3c cooler than the prolimatech mk 13 in gaming but when i fold their actually in the same temps lol and my max temp for gaming would be in 53c max and for folding it would reach to 58-59c


----------



## Aidan

Done some more work on my pc. Painted the case and rear exhaust noctua matt black and got new fans for the cpu cooler.

Original post pic:









Now:


















Turned on:









Cheers


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aidan* 
Done some more work on my pc. Painted the case and rear exhaust noctua matt black and got new fans for the cpu cooler.

its amazing what some black paint can do. lol.

9.2/10, and if you put the turtle back in the case 10/10


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
its amazing what some black paint can do. lol.

9.2/10, and if you put the turtle back in the case 10/10

I too miss the turtle.


----------



## Aidan

Omg i cant believe i forgot him








**opens side panel, carefully places turtle in unused drive bays**

Here's a pic i took the other day that includes the turtle, enjoy haha:


----------



## jgarcia

@Aidan Very Very clean work man easy 9. I also like "Case Turtle" I really like the very very high tech mounting device u used for the cold cathodes







in the first case. I had to do that for a while. Im using the velcro now.

Speaking of painting. I recently decided to try and paint my Noctua DH-14 fans black and realized the difficult way that not all fans are meant to be taken apart.


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
@Aidan Very Very clean work man easy 9. I also like "Case Turtle" I really like the very very high tech mounting device u used for the cold cathodes







in the first case. I had to do that for a while. Im using the velcro now.

Speaking of painting. I recently decided to try and paint my Noctua DH-14 fans black and realized the difficult way that not all fans are meant to be taken apart.

They must be different to the nf-p12s then coz all i had to do was peal off the sticker which also removed a small magnet with it and then push on the blades til they popped off.

What happened to yours?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aidan* 
They must be different to the nf-p12s then coz all i had to do was peal off the sticker which also removed a small magnet with it and then push on the blades til they popped off.

What happened to yours?













Pretty much this. I was also trying my 140mm, but when i tried the 120mm as well it gave me to much resistance and i didn't want to break another fan.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 





Pretty much this. I was also trying my 140mm, but when i tried the 120mm as well it gave me to much resistance and i didn't want to break another fan.

Not to sound rood, but it's because you were doing it wrong.

You can take them apart, it just requires time and patience. For those, you have to take the magnet off the back end which took awhile for me.

It really depends on the bearing type.

Magnetic Bearing fans (aka Enermax's) are the easiest to take apart.
Sleeve's are the second easiest
Ball Bearings are the third

And then it just gets complicated from their. Noctua's are not easy, but they're not the hardest kind.

Hydrostatic Bearings (like the Sony Fluid Dynamic Bearing) is one of the hardest, because if you don't refill the liquid and reseal it properly. You've trashed the fan and only really have a good shroud at that point.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Not to sound rood, but it's because you were doing it wrong.

You can take them apart, it just requires time and patience. For those, you have to take the magnet off the back end which took awhile for me.

It really depends on the bearing type.

Magnetic Bearing fans (aka Enermax's) are the easiest to take apart.
Sleeve's are the second easiest
Ball Bearings are the third

And then it just gets complicated from their. Noctua's are not easy, but they're not the hardest kind.

Hydrostatic Bearings (like the Sony Fluid Dynamic Bearing) is one of the hardest, because if you don't refill the liquid and reseal it properly. You've trashed the fan and only really have a good shroud at that point.

No offense taken. I did remove the magnet. Please by all means let me know how to do it. I just so happen to have a replacement 140 in my hands right now. My buddy changed his fans and gave me his. How do i take it apart? Also how do i remove the dang fan clips.


----------



## Aidan

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *jgarcia*   Pretty much this. I was also trying my 140mm, but when i tried the 120mm as well it gave me to much resistance and i didn't want to break another fan.  
I used this guide:
  
 



  



 
 With mine it did require quite a bit of force but eventually it popped off cleanly


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

This is my main rig. I just build it, didnt do a lot of work on the cables tbh. I'm pretty satisfied with how it looks, only pain is the cable to the sidepanel









You can find the log here: Last Sunrise


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aidan*


I used this guide:





With mine it did require quite a bit of force but eventually it popped off cleanly










Same guide i used. I know i was pushing mine till i was scared it was going to break.


----------



## geort45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











This is my main rig. I just build it, didnt do a lot of work on the cables tbh. I'm pretty satisfied with how it looks, only pain is the cable to the sidepanel









You can find the log here: Last Sunrise


At least sleeve the darn cable man haha... it looks horrible considering the rest is very clean :/


----------



## coreyL

this was my rig at one point.

ROFL!!!!!


----------



## highoctane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highoctane*


How's this?










































Finally got my camera back for straight up shot.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geort45*


At least sleeve the darn cable man haha... it looks horrible considering the rest is very clean :/


The problem is I change fans a lot. I dont see it myself anyways, cause its hidden behind the sidepanel, but I can see the other cables.
And I've sleeved 2 psu's so far for other rigs, but for the main rig I just use nzxt sleeved cables...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











This is my main rig. I just build it, didnt do a lot of work on the cables tbh. I'm pretty satisfied with how it looks, only pain is the cable to the sidepanel









You can find the log here: Last Sunrise


That's rather sexy. 10/10









Also, don't have a picture of my Main Rig (I'll take on tonight maybe, it's pretty average







), but I do have one of my secondary tech shelf rig, that I made myself.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## slade13

Here are my rigs









*Antec Solo*













*Theremaltake V1 cooler and 8800 GTS*





*Cooler Master Centurion 5 with 120mm Fan front intake*

*Thermalright 120 extreme*





*Intel stock cooler*









*Watercooled Rig*

















*Phase Change rig*


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slade13*


Here are my rigs










What're they all used for? Folding?


----------



## jbalsa2

Finished overhauling my system. Tell me how I did.
(Go easy on me, this is an antec 600, the worst, I repeat the WORST case for cable management!)


----------



## jgarcia

Just updated my rig a bit. Thought i would share.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Finished overhauling my system. Tell me how I did.
(Go easy on me, this is an antec 600, the worst, I repeat the WORST case for cable management!)


i'm not trying to go hard on you at all, but i want you to realize the antec 300 is just, as, bad.

















you can always modify your case with a cheap dremel if cable management actually means anything to you. 30 mins and a dremel and you can make your own cable management. think outside the box









thats what i did. my case is an antec 300. i created my own cable management.


----------



## jbalsa2

Well what I find the problem with the 600 is, is that there aren't any cable management holes, and theres no real way to add them. (Usefully)

I drilled a few 1/2 inch holes in the 600 to rout some cables through, and the only ones I were able to tuck behind was the 12V atx and the HD audio. The reason that I can't do anything else is because the left panel goes basically right up to the mobo tray. With only the atx cable behind my mobo, the left panel VISIBLY boughs outward. After a while, its just gonna warp.

And so, I am forced to use other methods.

@ Garcia
9/10
Extremely nice. Thats what I would expect from the 700/800D line. 
I would get some angled sata cables so that you can make those SATAs look cleaner.
If you can, try and organize the cables coming out of the PSU. It seems their all twisted around each other. Bunch them neatly and zip tie them together to for a continuous parallel set of cables.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


Just updated my rig a bit. Thought i would share.

























9 out of 10. i absolutely love that case. corsair is a great company.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


9 out of 10. i absolutely love that case. corsair is a great company.


The def make quality products. Now if they could just get there pricing down they could dominate. I wouldn't say im a fan boy, but i am a fan boy of this case. The only gripe is the window placement. I have been thinking of getting a new panel ad getting it cut. I also rerouted the sata data cables this weekend and used some angled ones for a cleaner look.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slade13*











I _highly _doubt all of those PC's are yours, especially as you used this picture and claimed it was yours, even though it was the first picture for this thread from another member.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slade13*


*Watercooled Rig*





aint that the first guys post?
eg;


----------



## jgarcia

Busted!


----------



## Gunfire

There could be a chance it's the same guy?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


There could be a chance it's the same guy?


Yeah but whats the point in making a new account and posting again under a new name kinda weird.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Yeah but whats the point in making a new account and posting again under a new name kinda weird.


Maybe his original account got banned/hacked or something?

And it is the same guy I'm pretty sure, as his name is slade13 and the OP is sladesurfer..


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Maybe his original account got banned/hacked or something?

And it is the same guy I'm pretty sure, as his name is slade13 and the OP is sladesurfer..


Yeah makes sense lol just noticed it and was like 'waaah'


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is my PC.


----------



## Xraven771

Rate Mine and also How i can improve please
































Sorry for the image quality ;(

Oh and a video


----------



## jgarcia

@Xraven771. Im no expert but it seems you are off to a really good start. You biggest eye sore is the Sata Data cables. Maybe get some black ones or sleeve those. Also the ones with the angled heads seem to give a neater look. Also for the HD bays. Do the clips u used to but your HDDs in but just set in the empty slot. Cause then it would hide some of the cables you see behind the cage. Just and idea.


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


@Xraven771. Im no expert but it seems you are off to a really good start. You biggest eye sore is the Sata Data cables. Maybe get some black ones or sleeve those. Also the ones with the angled heads seem to give a neater look. Also for the HD bays. Do the clips u used to but your HDDs in but just set in the empty slot. Cause then it would hide some of the cables you see behind the cage. Just and idea.


Thanks for the idears







i have some sleeving i can use on the sata cables and thinking of making a cover that can go over the HDD bad so the hard drives cant be seen :/ ill post some images when done .. ps still looking for some more ideas if you or anyone else has any

+rep for you


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Thanks for the idears







i have some sleeving i can use on the sata cables and thinking of making a cover that can go over the HDD bad so the hard drives cant be seen :/ ill post some images when done .. ps still looking for some more ideas if you or anyone else has any

+rep for you










You dont need to sleeve the Sata. Just get black one and straiten them and they will look nice. Get a double sided tape for the Cathode and stick it to the RAD. Also you can arrange the HDDs so you can have a slot between each HDD open and it will look more symmetric. Other then that it looks good. 7.5/10


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


You dont need to sleeve the Sata. Just get black one and straiten them and they will look nice. Get a double sided tape for the Cathode and stick it to the RAD. Also you can arrange the HDDs so you can have a slot between each HDD open and it will look more symmetric. Other then that it looks good. 7.5/10


heheh I used sharpie for some of the red/blue/yellow/etc cables







rubs off after awhile though, which can be nice.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## 420Assassin

redid my wireing got some zip ties.. but 
Befor: 

After:


----------



## folk-it-up

what do yall think?
ignore my bad paint job lol


----------



## 420Assassin

nice dont think u coulda done much more


----------



## jgarcia

@ 420Assassin. On your build im gonna give the same comment 
Quote:



nice dont think u coulda done much more


 I think the real issue is you might be out growing your case.

@ Folk it Up. I agree with Assassin. If you wanted to take it up a level then invest in some NZXT single sleeved extensions. They really give you that clean look IMO. Then dye or take a sharpie to the colored wires exposed at the PSU. So if you made those 2 changes i think id really make it great. As for what you have now it looks very neat and clean. Dont worrie about the paint im sure you cant tell in normal lighting circumstances.


----------



## raiderxx

Before and after of my Antec 900 case. Almost no cable management opportunities originally. Cut some holes in back of the mobo, turned around the HDDS, hid my SSD, flipped the PSU upside down, etc, I think it turned out pretty well!


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiderxx*


Before and after of my Antec 900 case. Almost no cable management opportunities originally. Cut some holes in back of the mobo, turned around the HDDS, hid my SSD, flipped the PSU upside down, etc, I think it turned out pretty well!


I have to agree man it turned out great. I also use to have that case and there is no options for management. You did a real nice job man!


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


You dont need to sleeve the Sata. Just get black one and straiten them and they will look nice. Get a double sided tape for the Cathode and stick it to the RAD. Also you can arrange the HDDs so you can have a slot between each HDD open and it will look more symmetric. Other then that it looks good. 7.5/10


Thanks for the idears ... 
so what i done .
1 . Spray painted the Sata cables black








2 . Made them tight behind the motherboard tray 
3 . sleeved power / usb cables uv orange
4 . made a cover that can go over HDD and that like image below.
Please rate again and any improvements









Images:


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiderxx*











Before and after of my Antec 900 case. Almost no cable management opportunities originally. Cut some holes in back of the mobo, turned around the HDDS, hid my SSD, flipped the PSU upside down, etc, I think it turned out pretty well!


thats a nice improvement







great job


----------



## afunyun

Redid it a little while back, flipped the PSU, moar cable ties, and little cable tie sticky bases that are incredibly helpful, etc.

Back: (Yes the door went on lol)









Forgot to take a picture of front side, one minute.


































Don't mind the cable on top of the psu, that's just the side door fan








Sorry for the bad pictures, hard to take them under meh desk

BEFORE









It's better

Edit: The fans were actually spinning when I took the pictures, gotta love DSLRs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 
Thanks for the idears ...
so what i done .
1 . Spray painted the Sata cables black








2 . Made them tight behind the motherboard tray
3 . sleeved power / usb cables uv orange
4 . made a cover that can go over HDD and that like image below.
Please rate again and any improvements









Images:

Nice improvement!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiderxx* 
Before and after of my Antec 900 case. Almost no cable management opportunities originally. Cut some holes in back of the mobo, turned around the HDDS, hid my SSD, flipped the PSU upside down, etc, I think it turned out pretty well!

Very nice compared to before lol...

And then:
*Looks at sig*

Quote:

Corsair 650w
*Looks at picture*

Quote:










>Rosewill PSU
Wat


----------



## afunyun

oops double post


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afunyun*


Nice improvement!

Very nice compared to before lol...

And then:
*Looks at sig*

*Looks at picture*

Wat



LOL!!!!! You caught me..... My Corsair died so I used the spare from my other computer that's sitting around. Guess I should change that. lol. Man... Some people are just waay too observant...









But thanks!!


----------



## Anton338

Here's my most recent pic.
Just put in a Noctua NH-u12p this evening.

The rest seems decently routed thru the back panel.
Not much I could do with it.


----------



## Aidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiderxx*


http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f41/raiderxx/Computer/beforeandafter1.jpg

Before and after of my Antec 900 case. Almost no cable management opportunities originally. Cut some holes in back of the mobo, turned around the HDDS, hid my SSD, flipped the PSU upside down, etc, I think it turned out pretty well!


I saw this on another forum and it's what inspired me to reverse my HDDs.
Thnx v much


----------



## afunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiderxx* 
LOL!!!!! You caught me..... My Corsair died so I used the spare from my other computer that's sitting around. Guess I should change that. lol. Man... Some people are just waay too observant...









But thanks!!









lol no problem


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

@Anton338: 8.5/10 Lookin good there, brutha! There's a few stray cables that you might wanna tuck away but other than that. Solid!


----------



## mrtomek

Veeery nice 8.5/10


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


redid my wireing got some zip ties.. but 
Befor: 

After:



Awesome motherboard. Also, a total beast (size wise) of a cooler, GeminII, those things were ridiculous.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


@Anton338: 8.5/10 Lookin good there, brutha! There's a few stray cables that you might wanna tuck away but other than that. Solid!











9/10
Looks a few zip ties away from perfection.


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Awesome motherboard. Also, a total beast (size wise) of a cooler, GeminII, those things were ridiculous.


ya it really help keep me cool at [email protected] ambient temp from lil lcd dislpay says 28.4c right now and cpuy at 35c system 42c chipset45c chipset has a iceberq4 pro vga cooler on it all fans low speed bout 1k RPM.. use smart gaurdian xp 64bit vista version wouldn't control fans to lower chipset fan when hits 40c fan shuts off start at 45c..

had to edit its ini file cpu temps and all were mixed up. system temp was mobo.. not 1 was right.. labelled some ones that had vcc3 which was the +3.3v and had to switch the DDR25V and DDRVTT they were reversed.. dont know y, but then alota other stuff was messed up in it.. Then but my lil edit in name since i moded it.. pic below of what smart gaurdian looked like befor and after i edited the ini file


----------



## cRaZyEddie187

Here's my setup.. I have a little more cleanup on the cabling left to do. Just finished my new wc setup.


----------



## karmuhhhh

I have the Antec 300 case which is a nightmare for cable management...not to mention the fact that I have a non-modular psu


























Sorry for the hi-res photos. Just reformatted and have yet to install PS.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*


I have the Antec 300 case which is a nightmare for cable management...not to mention the fact that I have a non-modular psu









Sorry for the hi-res photos. Just reformatted and have yet to install PS.



dude get a dremel and make your own cable management holes. it takes 15 mins lol.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


dude get a dremel and make your own cable management holes. it takes 15 mins lol.


Good point  I do have a Dremel somewhere, but I believe I misplaced it when I moved 2 months ago









Should be a fun project once I find my tools


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*


I have the Antec 300 case which is a nightmare for cable management...not to mention the fact that I have a non-modular psu










Cut some holes!







u-channel molding to soften the edges! Works like a charm!!


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*


Good point  I do have a Dremel somewhere, but I believe I misplaced it when I moved 2 months ago









Should be a fun project once I find my tools




















yeah thats what i did, i have an antec 300 too, see. a few holes can work wonders lol


----------



## KoolGuy

Hehe

Note this is a Non-Modular PSU.


----------



## mitchbowman

look's good

but where are the other 2 gpu power ???


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


look's good

but where are the other 2 gpu power ???


I route some cables from my external PSU throught the grommits in the back of the case.

Now rate my cable management!


----------



## mitchbowman

i give it a 7-8/10


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i give it a 7-8/10


How can i possibly make it better? I dont see how...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


How can i possibly make it better? I dont see how...


It's more of the aesthetics you need to go for, paint the interior, sleeve the cables, etc.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


It's more of the aesthetics you need to go for, paint the interior, sleeve the cables, etc.


All my cables are sleeved you just cant see them LOL..

As for painting the interior i will do that when i get enought money to do stage 2of my PC modding.


----------



## mitchbowman

yeah painting the interior would get you a 9/10 
if you shorten / neaten up the bottom gpu power, do something with the 24 pin (sleeved extention, black nikko the wires), and sleeve the fan wires it would be 10/10


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


All my cables are sleeved you just cant see them LOL..

As for painting the interior i will do that when i get enought money to do stage 2of my PC modding.


i think they meant sleeve the 24 pin cable to make each wire sleeved. kinda useless imo but w/e, its a fad, who cares?


----------



## KoolGuy

I know how to its just that sleeving can be a bit expensive.

+ MY PSU is garbage its not worth full sleeving it.

*Sigh i need a job


----------



## stanton4958

new corsair build


















hope you likes


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanton4958* 
new corsair build


















hope you likes










try to tuck some of the wires at the top just a bit more to where they don't look like they're saying "HEY, Look at me" and i would give 9/10, nice case man!


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
I know how to its just that sleeving can be a bit expensive.

+ MY PSU is garbage its not worth full sleeving it.

*Sigh i need a job

at least you hae a better case/ rig than me


----------



## stanton4958

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
try to tuck some of the wires at the top just a bit more to where they don't look like they're saying "HEY, Look at me" and i would give 9/10, nice case man!

will do mate

thanks


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


at least you hae a better case/ rig than me










i7<Phen II X2?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
i7<Phen II X2?

for gaming, your rig would eat mine alive.


----------



## EpicPie

This is probably the best cable management ever on a NZXT Lexa S using a Micro ATX Mobo with a non-modular PSU, lol. The wires you see below the motherboard are pretty much hugging the wall, the photo makes them look like they're bulging out. :/


----------



## Th0m0_202

7/10. needs a modular psu and some modding








heres mine







tossing up modding the cables to extend and shorten them where needed but anway best i could do. last pic is for lolz


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
This is probably the best cable management ever on a NZXT Lexa S using a Micro ATX Mobo with a non-modular PSU, lol. The wires you see below the motherboard are pretty much hugging the wall, the photo makes them look like they're bulging out. :/










Dremmel is your friend. How much room behind the MoBo tray?


----------



## Born4TheSky

My New build


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Born4TheSky* 
*snip* My New build

You're supposed to post a overview of the whole interior of your computer so we can rate your cable management, not just a picture of your waterblock. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Dremmel is your friend. How much room behind the MoBo tray?

Not enough to say the least. My back panel takes to much work just to place it back on since there are a bunch of wires being routed and they wont stay flat against the motherboard tray.


----------



## Born4TheSky




----------



## EpicPie

Pre-builts don't count imo, but if that is a pre-built HP did a really good job at doing the wire mangement.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
Pre-builts don't count imo, but if that is a pre-built HP did a really good job at doing the wire mangement.

How does it not count? I'm probably sure it looked like a mess before he did his own thing. I doubt HP sleeves their PSU's and routes their cables nicely.









8/10


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
Pre-builts don't count imo, but if that is a pre-built HP did a really good job at doing the wire mangement.

it's not prebuild. I build it myself I got a case only.


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
How does it not count? I'm probably sure it looked like a mess before he did his own thing. I doubt HP sleeves their PSU's and routes their cables nicely.









8/10

Thank you. Why 8/10 ?


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
Whatca think? Even though no one sees the back atleast I know its clean back there...









































You did a great on the back, but the front dosent look that amazing and even though all cables organized it looks messy

7.1/10


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Born4TheSky* 
Thank you. Why 8/10 ?

I meant 9/10. Sorry. It looks awesome to be honest. I don't see any cabling that shouldn't be there. I'd say 10/10, but







we all know no one can get a 10/10. JK. It looks amazing though.


----------



## Born4TheSky

Back Shot


----------



## Shane1244

What case is that? 

Looks like a HP Blackbird.


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


What case is that? 

Looks like a HP Blackbird.


it is


----------



## SadSoul

Latest management








How did I do?


----------



## EpicPie

Looks really well done! 9/10.

Edit: Just finished redoing mine and what a huge improvement imo. Sorry for the cell phone pic and honestly this was the best picture I could since my phone camera wouldn't get focus properly. :c I will take a better picture tomorrow!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Born4TheSky*


You did a great on the back, but the front dosent look that amazing and even though all cables organized it looks messy


Well that HX1000w died so I had to completely rewire ANOTHER ONE! This time I went with all black wires. That and I got the insanely hot NB under water VIA a mini heatkiller.










































EDIT: I thought these were the new ones but I guess I need to take some more (and in better lighting) From these pics ive got smaller sata cables and redone all the wires that you see coming from the 5.25 area. Ive also taken out the HDD bays that I painted red and swapped them for the stock black ones. I just think that little bit of red there was out of place.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Well that HX1000w died so I had to completely rewire ANOTHER ONE! This time I went with all black wires. That and I got the insanely hot NB under water VIA a mini heatkiller.

EDIT: I thought these were the new ones but I guess I need to take some more (and in better lighting) From these pics ive got smaller sata cables and redone all the wires that you see coming from the 5.25 area.


I think you can improve on that. 8/10.







I know you can get higher though.


----------



## EpicPie

Someone rate my cable management? lol


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I think you can improve on that. 8/10.







I know you can get higher though.

Thanks. I strayed from the sleeving trend thats seems to be going crazy lately. Instead I took the more skilled way out and completely rewired my PSU to use only cables that I need and make them all one color aswell.

Two things really drive me nuts though. One is the front panel audio connection that is on top of the upper GPU. If it was maybe 6" longer I could hide it very well. Also im still not happy with the GPU power wires.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
Someone rate my cable management? lol


Better pic?


----------



## Perry

Before...










After...










Not much has changed but I was able to clean things up a little bit. It's really hard to see just how clean it is in that picture because of the way the cables running from the top clutter it up. Oh well. I'm always up for advice.

***EDIT: Took one with the flash so it would light things up a bit more. Also I left the SATA cables out because those will always be there. It's the other cables that I was concerned with.


----------



## mushrooshi

@Perry 6/10, make some cable management holes in mobo tray, and you could be good to go.

@Lost Boi 7/10, still have a bunch of cables flying around the place

I am RMAing my PSU, so I don't have any power cables yet. I decided to neaten up the place. How is it?


----------



## mrtomek

Changed my loop


----------



## EpicPie

Get some hose clamps?


----------



## mrtomek

3/8 tubing on 1/2 barbs, those babys are tight as


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtomek* 
3/8 tubing on 1/2 barbs, those babys are tight as

Seriously? How did you manange to pull that?
I barely got my tygon 7/16 over my 1/2 fatboy barbs


----------



## NrGx

It's not very good I know...any suggestions?


----------



## scotty5591

Here's my shot at cable tidying, just recently got a cm690 II, fitted some white cold cathodes and a scythe yasya cooler, sorry if youre not impressed with my graphics set-up, i only play games occasionally so have been using onboard graphics for the past year, hopefully though i will be getting a new GF soon







.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Please delete post


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*











It's not very good I know...any suggestions?


6/10 Those ugly IDE cables need to go

Here is mine:

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/9715/file0042m.jpg


----------



## t-ramp

Pretty good. If you sleeve the cables and get rid of that GPU support thing, I'd give it a 9/10. As is, though, maybe 7/10, nothing special.

Here's my backup rig that I set up last night. Sempron, 9800GT, etc...


----------



## SadSoul

More management. Howd I do?
Changed one of my SATA cables from red to a black an wrapped some black tape around the visible parts of the PSU cables.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadSoul*


More management. Howd I do?
Changed one of my SATA cables from red to a black an wrapped some black tape around the visible parts of the PSU cables.

snip**


Looks great to me. I dont know how much more you could have done with that case. Maybe paint it. I know its a pain in the a$$...the end result is worth it. As is ill say a 8/10 for your management. A 6/10 for the case as a whole. Still looks good for air flo man!


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


Pretty good. If you sleeve the cables and get rid of that GPU support thing, I'd give it a 9/10. As is, though, maybe 7/10, nothing special.

Here's my backup rig that I set up last night. Sempron, 9800GT, etc...












This is what i call making the most of what you have







Took a plain case and flipped it upside down. No cable management options but your cables still look good. I say a 7/10


----------



## t-ramp

Thank you! The best part is that I used 4010 double-sided tape on the hard drive holder.









@ SadSoul: If you're willing to cut a couple of holes in the motherboard tray near your video card and the SATA ports, you could tidy the cables up even more. It looks pretty good as is, though.


----------



## OverSightX

Added a couple new fans so I did a little more wire hiding. Waiting on new modular PSU to come in to see if i can even do better
















On a side note: Does anyone know where to get the black grommets for the holes for better wire management?


----------



## t-ramp

Do you mean something like

  these ? You might be able to find them at a local hardware store, too.

Your cables don't look too bad now, though, but it's kind of hard to tell. 7/10.

EDIT: That Amazon link didn't work. Search "nylon cable clamp".


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
Added a couple new fans so I did a little more wire hiding. Waiting on new modular PSU to come in to see if i can even do better
















On a side note: Does anyone know where to get the black grommets for the holes for better wire management?


















Looks awesome to me man. I got mine at home depot. They were in these little drawer things near the nails and screws. I assume most Home Depots are similar. Just ask when you get there.


----------



## OverSightX

@ t-ramp: I looked that up on Amazon but it didn't show anything like I was looking for. BUT those clamps do look like a nice clean solution so thanks for looking it up.

Looking for these:









@ jgarcia: Thanks for liking the build and I will visit the local Home Depot after work today!


----------



## jgarcia

The ones at home depot are just round and do not have that filler in the middle. Just plain ole rubber gommets. Also check auto zone for U-Channel Mold.


----------



## ?\(?_o)/? dunno lol

cant upload jpeg's


----------



## t-ramp

You should be able to. Personally, I much prefer uploading to a third-party site, though.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverSightX*


@ t-ramp: I looked that up on Amazon but it didn't show anything like I was looking for. BUT those clamps do look like a nice clean solution so thanks for looking it up.

Looking for these:
http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/a...IMG_0019-1.jpg

@ jgarcia: Thanks for liking the build and I will visit the local Home Depot after work today!


It is much easier looking for grommets rather than cable clamps.
It is even easier to look for grommet ring or hole grommet.

The ones you are looking for (oblong w/filler) are almost impossible to find since there are no size standards. Best option, contact a case manufacturer like Corsair who uses them.


----------



## Salsal

Here you go guys, the only pic I have so far..


----------



## donk165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salsal*


Here you go guys, the only pic I have so far..










I love the colours! You've done a really good job there!

Here's mine, I need some suggestions to improve! (ignore the fans on the CPU cooler, they are being replaced soon so I didn't try with them







)


----------



## Salsal

To be honest, with that case, i don't think you would have too many options. The only part that is bugging me is your PSU cabling. I would drill a few holes at the bottom to hide all those cables. But that's just me.. Maybe you should have an attempt. 
You have done the best you can with it and I don't think I could have done any better myself.








What type of case is that?


----------



## Salsal

Here's a video of my rig by the way..much better

  
 



  



 
 I've fixed the rear rad since this video, no more sag, i'll post some more pics later..


----------



## donk165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salsal*


To be honest, with that case, i don't think you would have too many options. The only part that is bugging me is your PSU cabling. I would drill a few holes at the bottom to hide all those cables. But that's just me.. Maybe you should have an attempt. 
You have done the best you can with it and I don't think I could have done any better myself.








What type of case is that?


Its an NZXT Tempest, but I've changed the original layout a bit, I've moved DVD Drive and fan controller to the bottom, took out a hard drive caddy and moved the intakes to the top 2 positions, not the bottom 2.

Where do you think I should drill? The black part is actually the back door of the case, the grey part is where the motherboard tray ends.

Edit: your rig is looking very sexy


----------



## Salsal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donk165*


Its an NZXT Tempest, but I've changed the original layout a bit, I've moved DVD Drive and fan controller to the bottom, took out a hard drive caddy and moved the intakes to the top 2 positions, not the bottom 2.

Where do you think I should drill? The black part is actually the back door of the case, the grey part is where the motherboard tray ends.

Edit: your rig is looking very sexy











http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/9406/cmnoz1.jpg


----------



## donk165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salsal*


http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/9406/cmnoz1.jpg


I cant do that, or my cables would be outside my case







, that motherboard tray goes to the bottom of the case, mine stops at the bottom of the motherboard.










This is a picture from the back with the side panel off, you can see the tray just stops abruptly. It was probably to save on weight, this thing weighs a ton!


----------



## TechRex

My GTX 470 is out right now, Waiting for someone who wants to give it a home.

You got to give me credit, I did this in a RoseWill Challenger. I have nothing sticking out the side/back







Its my first ever attempt at cable management.

I have a few PCI power cables just hanging out, ready for my Xfire setup.


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechRex*











My GTX 470 is out right now, Waiting for someone who wants to give it a home.

You got to give me credit, I did this in a RoseWill Challenger. I have nothing sticking out the side/back







Its my first ever attempt at cable management.

I have a few PCI power cables just hanging out, ready for my Xfire setup.


You should try purchasing an extender for the 6/8 pin cable going in front of the graphic card so you can put it behind it instead.


----------



## Kenshiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverSightX*


Looking for these:










These are circular ones made to fit a desk. Probably not hard to modify them for your needs.

http://cableorganizer.com/flexible-g.../?=recommended


----------



## scottath

Just rebuilt it - havent fed the lower cards power cable through the hole yet though. so its just drapped down underneath for now (dont have time to de-pin cable etc)


----------



## dgtlaser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Just rebuilt it - havent fed the lower cards power cable through the hole yet though. so its just drapped down underneath for now (dont have time to de-pin cable etc)


Looks really sleek if you ask me, I give it a 8.5 out of 10.
Anyways here is my 'Money pit'


----------



## mushrooshi

It looks alright, although the strange angle of the ATX power is kind of weird looking. 8/10


----------



## mru

Wow!!!!














9/10!
Never seen as tidy a case as yours!

But I can't shake this feeling that there is something missing...









What on earth made you paint the tool-less parts green?? With the rest being being black, blue, and red..... were you trying to cover the color spectrum of a beautiful bruis?

I am not a painting expert, but I'd venture to say that your paint job is an epic fail.









Maybe some day I will understand what moves people to expose themselves by posting this sort of picture...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

where the psu, lol


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


It looks alright, although the strange angle of the ATX power is kind of weird looking. 8/10










Ill have to say 7/10 for now until you put in a PSU. The PSU will determine how clean the cable management looks imo.


----------



## Swae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


where the psu, lol


GPU power seems to be missing as well.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swae*


GPU power seems to be missing as well.
































Please enlighten this poor fool: where would GPU power be coming from?









For the record: there is also no power for any of the drives, the mobo, and fans.
I suspect the power LED and HD activity LED won't light up either.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
Wow!!!!














9/10!
Never seen as tidy a case as yours!

But I can't shake this feeling that there is something missing...









What on earth made you paint the tool-less parts green?? With the rest being being black, blue, and red..... were you trying to cover the color spectrum of a beautiful bruis?

I am not a painting expert, but I'd venture to say that your paint job is an epic fail.









Maybe some day I will understand what moves people to expose themselves by posting this sort of picture...









I ran out of paint and only had green

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
where the psu, lol

RMA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 





























Please enlighten this poor fool: where would GPU power be coming from?









For the record: there is also no power for any of the drives, the mobo, and fans.
I suspect the power LED and HD activity LED won't light up either.









They do light up


----------



## Lerkah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


I ran out of paint and only had green

RMA

They do light up


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


I ran out of paint and only had green

RMA

They do light up


How do they light up without a PSU?


----------



## Sizomu

I am still working on it, so I thought maybe during my break someone may have good ideas.








*Compactness FTW







*








Sizomu


----------



## mushrooshi

6/10


----------



## Adhmuz

Not much I can see you can do, those HDDs will always be a problem spot, and I don't see anywhere you could hide or route your power cables. Compactness is win only when you don't see inside, for cleanliness big is better. Maybe run the sata cables under the drives instead of over along with the power cables? And get black sata cables too would help.


----------



## Sizomu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


Not much I can see you can do, those HDDs will always be a problem spot, and I don't see anywhere you could hide or route your power cables. Compactness is win only when you don't see inside, for cleanliness big is better. Maybe run the sata cables under the drives instead of over along with the power cables? And get black sata cables too would help.


Your right, its really difficult/impossible. I also finished my "cable management" budget. otherwise I would get Black sata cables. maybe in the future. But Routing them underneath the HDDs is not possible due to length.


----------



## Faraz

LOL @ *mushrooshi*'s submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sizomu*


I am still working on it, so I thought maybe during my break someone may have good ideas.
http://i52.tinypic.com/fon8rq.jpg


That seems like a tough case to do management on. You could see if the SATA cables can be routed behind the HDDs or maybe under them. 7.5/10.


----------



## Mongol

Only temporary...soon will be loop'd.


----------



## FannBlade

Almost done. Rate my cables.














































More pics when finished this week.

Go VOTE for MOTH contest!


----------



## mru

oh man, FannBlade! You really make it difficult!
No unnecessary cables, everything sleeved, PSU and its messy tail-end hidden away.....

I can only say two things:
1. The inside of your case is a 1000 better than the case deserves....
2. (nagging at an extremely high level) route the front fan cable up and away.

9.8/10


----------



## FannBlade

Thanks
For .2 I will move it. A lot of planing in the early stages to hide everything. Been dying to post here for weeks.


----------



## mru

It's amazing how much planning can do for you.....
...and how the lack thereof can spoil the most awesome hardware.

I assume you cut all cables to custom length!?!?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
It's amazing how much planning can do for you.....
...and how the lack thereof can spoil the most awesome hardware.

I assume you cut all cables to custom length!?!?

Thanks. Yes I cut everything to length used all new pins and of course the blue UV plugs.


----------



## ElectrixPC

Heres mine, i know that the colours dont match but im changing the tubing to white soon and getting a red and white mobo...


----------



## mbudden

Too many colors going on there. Red & white cabling and then blue on the motherboard? USA flag theme?


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElectrixPC* 
Heres mine, i know that the colours dont match but im changing the tubing to white soon and getting a red and white mobo...









You stole my project pc's motherboard.


----------



## mushrooshi

The TX850 finally came in.


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
The TX850 finally came in.

You forgot to rate my cables, how dare you.

8/10 for cables.

3/10 for colors of your internals lol.


----------



## Gh0st_12

cheers for looking


----------



## CULLEN

@Gh0st_12, you should probably have your CPU fan mounted on the other side.


----------



## Gh0st_12

its pulling air off the heatsink. should it be pushing air through it from the other side? i would have to switch the way the fan is mounted


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gh0st_12* 


cheers for looking

Sadly I would say 6/10 since the picture isnt showing everything. Seems like you took a picture on the top area only instead of entire case with power supply.


----------



## mru

@ghost 12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaze105* 
Sadly I would say 6/10 since the picture isnt showing everything. Seems like you took a picture on the top area only instead of entire case with power supply.

I agree with that assessment. Still too many loose cables (inverter, sata, fan) which would need to be "tucked".

As for your CPU fan: pls follow Cullen's hint. It is better pushing air through a cooler than pulling it. Best is obviously pushing & pulling. (The rear exhaust is already doing the pulling, essentially.


----------



## Gh0st_12

yeah thanks. fan is switched around now and temps are actually a couple degrees cooler!
im planing on sleeving all those front panel cables anyways


----------



## mru

one more thing ghost12:
I have a hunch, but really just a hunch, that case ain't no Mini P180. Could that be?


----------



## Draggin

Someone rate my cables, rawr


----------



## Gh0st_12

@mru yeah it is man. i modded it quite a bit


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
Someone rate my cables, rawr










10/10 for cable management!


----------



## blackbalt89

what does OCN think of my first cable tuck attempt.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackbalt89* 

what does OCN think of my first cable tuck attempt.

Love the motherboard, could do better with the management.... You need to get the 6870 in there too









6/10 - Invest in zip-ties.


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackbalt89* 









what does OCN think of my first cable tuck attempt.

love the board.. but 9/10 looks like some cables can be tightened up a bit.. re did mine a bit moved vid card to second slot

WAS:


NOW:


temps dropped like 2c on NB


----------



## Sizomu

I Finished and this is my All-In-One Desktop.



























The most work was in configuring the fans to run efficiently. Airflow vs Noise.
Now I just can't hear my PC







and Everything Cool. MY FRIDGE NOW MAKE MORE SOUND!!!!








Previous Picture Posted


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Love the motherboard, could do better with the management.... You need to get the 6870 in there too









6/10 - Invest in zip-ties.

you know i honestly was more concerned with getting my first build to boot that i didn't even think to zip tie those wires coming off the PSU. lol. i barely even noticed it until i uploaded those pics cause my camera has a tiny ass screen so it didn't look as bad. lol.

ill definately go back and zip those *****es up. thanks for the advice.


----------



## airplaneman

Just sleeved most of my cables. There are still a couple more fan/cathode wiring cables, but I'll get to them later.


----------



## sexybastard

9.9/10 absolutely gorgeous. looks amazing. can't give you 10/10 because nothing is ever perfect.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
9.9/10 absolutely gorgeous. looks amazing. can't give you 10/10 because nothing is ever perfect.

Haha thanks a lot =D.


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Just sleeved most of my cables. There are still a couple more fan/cathode wiring cables, but I'll get to them later.

Ill say 9/10. The entire thing looks so nice, which makes the 3 fan wires on the bottom look ugly (due to not being sleeved).


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Just sleeved most of my cables. There are still a couple more fan/cathode wiring cables, but I'll get to them later.


9.3/10 
Very nice looking rig! I really like the subtleness of the two red sleeves.


----------



## dude120

Need a little bit of work, however I will be getting an ABS Modular power supply sometime soon. This should alleviate the problem of having so many unnecessary extra cables.


----------



## EpicPie

Looks stellar 9/10. Also I wouldn't recommend getting and ABS PSU. They're garbage.


----------



## dude120

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Looks stellar 9/10. Also I wouldn't recommend getting and ABS PSU. They're garbage.


Thanks!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817814010
Thats what a few people on OCN recommended me to purchase ?
It has good ratings, it'd be a pity if it was no good. Glad I didn't purchase it yet, I guess.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dude120*


Thanks!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817814010
Thats what a few people on OCN recommended me to purchase ?
It has good ratings, it'd be a pity if it was no good. Glad I didn't purchase it yet, I guess.


That is exactly the same as an Enermax Revolution 1050w. Its an excellent PSU.


----------



## dude120

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


That is exactly the same as an Enermax Revolution 1050w. Its an excellent PSU.


Thanks. + Rep.


----------



## EpicPie

Got my modular earlier this week and placed it in and redid my previous wire management. Any suggestions on how I could tidy it up a bit?


----------



## Shane1244

A bit out dated, but looks much the same..


----------



## EpicPie

Looks really well done!


----------



## ALAMO695




----------



## MokFlurry

Recently completed build.


----------



## dasisfranz

I was looking and got the urge to snap some pics of mine, unfortunately I only have my blackberry to take pictures so the quality is pretty bad. I'll post them anyways


----------



## mru

@Alamo695
Your cabling looks great 9.5/10.
(Your rig wouldn't rate that high: where the heck did blue come from in the color scheme? What is that 120mm fan doing on your PSU?)

@mokflurry
Looks nice, but picture is too dark to rate.

@dasisfranz
your pictures are too dark too, but I doubt it would get more than 7/10...


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


@Alamo695
Your cabling looks great 9.5/10.
(Your rig wouldn't rate that high: where the heck did blue come from in the color scheme? What is that 120mm fan doing on your PSU?)

@mokflurry
Looks nice, but picture is too dark to rate.

@dasisfranz
your pictures are too dark too, but I doubt it would get more than 7/10...


thankss, lol before the formula i had some gigabyte and the whole color scheme was blue, didn't feel like changing everything to red







......that's the psu fan, took that loud *** yate loon it had and replaced it with the gt (wen im bored i'll put it internally


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALAMO695*


thankss, lol before the formula i had some gigabyte and the whole color scheme was blue, didn't feel like changing everything to red


ahh yeah, old relics are a curse; aside from the major dent in the wallet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALAMO695*


......that's the psu fan, took that loud *** yate loon it had and replaced it with the gt (wen im bored i'll put it internally


The I can only wish you boredom soon


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dude120*


Thanks!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817814010
Thats what a few people on OCN recommended me to purchase ?
It has good ratings, it'd be a pity if it was no good. Glad I didn't purchase it yet, I guess.


one of the best PSU's money can buy


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ALAMO695* 
thankss, lol before the formula i had some gigabyte and the whole color scheme was blue, didn't feel like changing everything to red







......that's the psu fan, took that loud *** yate loon it had and replaced it with the gt (wen im bored i'll put it internally

uh ur grommet is falling apart


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
ahh yeah, old relics are a curse; aside from the major dent in the wallet.









The I can only wish you boredom soon









lol yeah, most likely 2mm since i have no school and im off from my job









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
uh ur grommet is falling apart

lol fixed (didnt notice that thanks)


----------



## folk-it-up

well go ahead and ret em guys, excuse my noobish paint job


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
well go ahead and ret em guys, excuse my noobish paint job









for what your stuck with, 9/10


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
for what your stuck with, 9/10

Are you kidding? That is very nicely done regardless of what he is "_stuck with_."


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Are you kidding? That is very nicely done regardless of what he is "_stuck with_."


wat did he mean by "what you're stuck with" anyways?


----------



## EpicPie

Got my modular earlier this week and placed it in and redid my previous wire management. Any suggestions on how I could make it neater?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALAMO695*


thankss, lol before the formula i had some gigabyte and the whole color scheme was blue, didn't feel like changing everything to red







......that's the psu fan, took that loud *** yate loon it had and replaced it with the gt (wen im bored i'll put it internally


You do know that the fan that you have sitting on the PSU wont work in there...
Its 120mm and the PSU uses a 140mm fan. That and I hope you dont think its a plug and play thing. You are going to have to cut off the connector on the fan and solder the other one on. Its not a normal 3 pin fan header.


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
You do know that the fan that you have sitting on the PSU wont work in there...
Its 120mm and the PSU uses a 140mm fan. That and I hope you dont think its a plug and play thing. You are going to have to cut off the connector on the fan and solder the other one on. Its not a normal 3 pin fan header.

yeah i know its a 2 pin connector but instead i connected it to a fan controller, dangerous but i dont have any kids in my house to turn it off


----------



## kev_b

New fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
New fans.









Deep Cool UF Series? NICE MAN!







I love those fans.
I got the whole series (80, 92, 120, & 140mm) for review. And I love these things.

Also, 9.8/10 on the CM. If you painted the insides black with the ATX12v 24pin wires being black it would be spot on.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Deep Cool UF Series? NICE MAN!







I love those fans.
I got the whole series (80, 92, 120, & 140mm) for review. And I love these things.

Also, 9.8/10 on the CM. If you painted the insides black with the ATX12v 24pin wires being black it would be spot on.


I have to agree here. This is very clean work. Very professional. I also agree on the the paint for the insides and some of those NZXT Single Sleeved extensions would make this thing a 10


----------



## kev_b

I have no plans on painting the inside black, doesn't show the dust as bad as is. Also I can live with a 9.8, thanks!


----------



## pvp309rcp

New RAID controller and drive upgrades...


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
New RAID controller and drive upgrades...





Id say 8.5/10 it looks pretty sick, my only recommendation is to sleeve the cables to fit the color scheme.


----------



## staryoshi

Just moved back into this case from my Dragon Test bench







It's a nice bench, but I think that I need barriers around my rig to feel right









The cable ties attached to the h50 are meant to "train" the tubing, they'll be removed eventually. Also, the GTS450 may be temporary as well, so I did little to hide the PCIE power connector. I'd do better if it's a permanent addition. Just sayin'









You can't see it in the picture, but I cut out the rear fan exhaust and lined it with u-channel tubing.


----------



## EpicPie

Looks clean!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Looks clean!










Thanks, I keep trying to justify replacing the 690 II ADV, but it's just too nice -_-

Someday I'll try to single-braid the PSU too once I have a workspace where I can mod again







I'd love to cut up another 300 or something similar too









I do have 8-pin and 24-pin nzxt extensions too that would look snazzier but I didn't feel like installing them.


----------



## ErBall

my little diddy.....haven't done much with it in a while. Excuse my dust.

I dig it though. Far from a 10, but its very organized.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Here's my rig!


----------



## vibrancyy

^^ thats sexy clean. dont like the psu stickers though.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vibrancyy* 
^^ thats sexy clean. dont like the psu stickers though.









Thanks!! I spent a good amount of time on it.

Man... I think your rite!! maybe I will remove them...hmmm


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_* 
Here's my rig!



















9.8/10 I cannot find anything wrong with this, its near perfect. The only thing I can say is the psu stickers (not a big deal) and the one black zip tie on the tubes leading into the rad, I know thats like extremely picky but those are the only things I can find.


----------



## tw33k

My first ever attempt at cable management.

Attachment 180171

I wish I could clean that mess near the optical bays up

@Bolt Thrower, yours is the best I've ever seen!


----------



## gibz117

you didnt do a bad job. id say an 8/10 or 8.5/10

im too embarrassed to take pics (not really, my cam is dead, i think my mobo is dieing)
to give you a clue, i have four ide cables, and two sets of 4xmolex wires in a decent sized case, but where everything is located, 90% of the wires are sitting right in the middle of the mobo. sometimes, i forget there is a mobo.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tw33k* 
My first ever attempt at cable management.

Attachment 180171

I wish I could clean that mess near the optical bays up

@Bolt Thrower, yours is the best I've ever seen!

Thanks, yours dosnt look to bad either! i've seen some real bad wire management in my day, but if you can get most of the wires and cables hidden and out of the way as you have i think your golden, as your not hampering your airflow.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Almost done. Rate my cables.














































More pics when finished this week.

Go VOTE for MOTH contest!

Oh lawd. Sweet Jeesuus.
That is one fine setup my good man.
Nothing more needs to be said. 9001 out of 10 is your total points.


----------



## AusPC

Long Time Viewer, First time posters so be nice









Here it is :


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mijason4* 
Long Time Viewer, First time posters so be nice









Here it is :

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1289556714









I'd give a 7/10 because you clearly made an effort. Try and route more cables on the right edge of the bottom, and then up the front (seen from front of case).


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tw33k* 
My first ever attempt at cable management.

Attachment 180171

I wish I could clean that mess near the optical bays up

@Bolt Thrower, yours is the best I've ever seen!

Again 7/10 for effort & same advise I gave mijason4.... Start with the rear exhaust fan.


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_* 
Here's my rig!

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=19484

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=19485

One word: CLEAN!!! 9.9/10 (0.1 deduction for watercooling







)
(I know: I am mean and opinionated!)


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Just moved back into this case from my Dragon Test bench







It's a nice bench, but I think that I need barriers around my rig to feel right









The cable ties attached to the h50 are meant to "train" the tubing, they'll be removed eventually. Also, the GTS450 may be temporary as well, so I did little to hide the PCIE power connector. I'd do better if it's a permanent addition. Just sayin'









You can't see it in the picture, but I cut out the rear fan exhaust and lined it with u-channel tubing.

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...s/CIMG2016.jpg

Very nice! A clear 9.5/10. Just a matter of straightening the run of some cables. (Which may not be possible due to lack of opportunity to fix the cables.)


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1717&pictureid=19488

my little diddy.....haven't done much with it in a while. Excuse my dust.

I dig it though. Far from a 10, but its very organized.

I don't know where you got the notion that it is far from 10. OK if you think 8.5-9/10 is far.....

You clearly understand what it takes; clearly shown by the routing of your rear exhaust fan.


----------



## jprovido

the best I could do with a non modular PSU


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
One word: CLEAN!!! 9.9/10 (0.1 deduction for watercooling







)
(I know: I am mean and opinionated!)

Thank you!!

You dont like watercooling?


----------



## mib2347

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
the best I could do with a non modular PSU

























I'd have go give that a 9.5

Really nice rig you got there bud


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_* 
Thank you!!

You dont like watercooling?

Somehow the logic defies me:
Watercooling oughta use radiators for, as the word says, radiating heat away. If it then requires fans (=air cooling)....








And pumps are not exactly any quieter than quiet fans.








Finally, as an electronics engineer, I have an aversion to water being anywhere near powered circuits.









But it can look cool as hell!
Your setup is farly simple (straight forward & only CPU) I like your blue radiator, even though you overtightened the one or other screw...
FannBlade's setup is quite complex (CPU + NB + 2xGPUs). I don't want to know how much that cost! But looks cool as hell.

Now if we are strictly talking about a pc which is (almost) exclusively for achieving OC records...... It is an unavoidable necessity.


----------



## andos

lolz


----------



## mru

Now that is an air cooling set-up!!!!
(BTW I got the NH-D14, too.)

Just yesterday I was suggesting in another Forum to use the Noctua cooler. And, that if more cooling was needed for oc'ing, one could add a third fan for push-pull-pull plus the pull from the rear exhaust.


----------



## jak3z

Not 100% finished. Any ideas?
Yes, it's an IDE cable up there


----------



## brl3git

^^^
Id say 8/10 only things I see that need improvement are the wires from the psu leading towards the drive bays need to be sleeved also I would put some heat shrink on almost all of the visible connections. Overall it looks pretty nice though.


----------



## mlcollins33

^^^ 7.5 out of 10 it looks nice i would just clean up the bottom a little bit

let me know what you think?
i feel like i cheated using this case


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlcollins33*


^^^ 7.5 out of 10 it looks nice i would just clean up the bottom a little bit

let me know what you think?
i feel like i cheated using this case





























Not fair!









I did change my cable management this afternoon, it's too dark to take a picture now, the flash from the camera ruins it all. Tomorrow Pics


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlcollins33*


let me know what you think?
i feel like i cheated using this case


In combination with the modular PSU, flat cables, and the hot swap drive bay, yes it is almost like cheating...

Why don't you show the gory (?) backside?


----------



## mlcollins33

the back side was attacked by the spaghetti monster







ill take pics tomorrow


----------



## ez12a

Havent posted here in a while, but my rig now has 5 HDs. I wish i could use a SATA optical drive but all my SATA ports are occupied.










yellow wires at the lower right corner are speed sensor wires for my side panel fans

@mlcollins: 9/10.

because 10/10 would be perfect and no one can achieve that!


----------



## ErBall

I got skipped......so lets try this again.










to the guy above, 6/10. Really need to clean up the bottom.


----------



## Spykerv

Go ahead. Laugh. Mock. Jeer if you must. Don't ask what died in there. 
I tried







. I'm not very good at it, and I really wish I bought a modular


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


Go ahead. Laugh. Mock. Jeer if you must. Don't ask what died in there. 
I tried







. I'm not very good at it, and I really wish I bought a modular


Considering your case does have cable management holes, you should use it more. Hide cables you dont use behind the case (seems like you are doing this). Take the cables for the graphic card first behind the case and then bring it to the card through the side holes. The biggest problem is that you arent pulling the loose cables behind. Pull them enough so that they dont look in the front and then use zip ties to hold them back there.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaze105*


Considering your case does have cable management holes, you should use it more. Hide cables you dont use behind the case (seems like you are doing this). Take the cables for the graphic card first behind the case and then bring it to the card through the side holes. The biggest problem is that you arent pulling the loose cables behind. Pull them enough so that they dont look in the front and then use zip ties to hold them back there.


Can't bring the lower level gpu cables through, just too dang far. may try one of these days. And the cpu powercable is slammed in, I can't take it out unless I removed my cpu fan. Plus it is just too short and I suppose it was lack of oversight to now flip it so it would be closer to the ports.


----------



## jbalsa2

Spent hours planning this out, painting, and refinishing everything.

For an antec 600, and no cable management holes, I think I did quite alright!









Before
Attachment 180324

After
Attachment 180325

-Jason


----------



## mru

@ez12a
It's a good start. 6/10.
A good alternative to IDE optical drives are external slim drives with USB adapter. remove the plastic case, loose warranty, and install in 5 1/4" slot, connect USB to mainboard header. Silverstone a snazzy 5 1/4" bay toy into which you can install a slim optical, one 2 1/2" drive, and has two USB ports.

@erball
Your system looks quite clean, wiring wise. Whereby the one photo doesn't show very much. (the new photo is a nice picture of your lighting....).
Your system looks quite nice, especially relocating the H50 to the front. Although I am not sure is it makes sense to blow warmed up air into the case.....
but I am digressing. The topic is wiring.

@spikerv
You had the right hunch, not to post. Why on god's creation did you not follow your instinct?
Consider yourself mocked!


----------



## FannBlade

Finally finished. rate my cables again please.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Finally finished. rate my cables again please.









































12/10

Seriously a strong contender for the best wiring on here.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
12/10

Seriously a strong contender for the best wiring on here.

Whoo Hoooo! Thanks.


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
12/10

Seriously a strong contender for the best wiring on here.

I second that motion!!!
Been forgetting to rep you: once for the build, and once for the cabling.
I'd rep you once more for just being dang cool, but I am afraid that would go to your head


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
I second that motion!!!
Been forgetting to rep you: once for the build, and once for the cabling.
I'd rep you once more for just being dang cool, but I am afraid that would go to your head









LOL Thanks


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

10/10 from me dude, that thing is insane. I took a few peeks at your work log awhile back, had no idea it was finished though.

Just recently got a new PSU. There are a few things I could have done better, but I was too lazy to go any further at the time.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


10/10 from me dude, that thing is insane. I took a few peeks at your work log awhile back, had no idea it was finished though.

Just recently got a new PSU. There are a few things I could have done better, but I was too lazy to go any further at the time.


 Thanks.
Is that a stock window?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
10/10 from me dude, that thing is insane. I took a few peeks at your work log awhile back, had no idea it was finished though.

Just recently got a new PSU. There are a few things I could have done better, but I was too lazy to go any further at the time.

Holy black tubing batman.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Thanks.
Is that a stock window?


Its a modded sidepanel with window from the cm690


----------



## FannBlade

Nice cut job.


----------



## jbalsa2

For the second time, I have been overlooked.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Nice cut job.

Are you being sarcastic? Because I think I did an awful job, it was my first Dremel project. I still plan on adding plexi and small c-channel to it to finish it off, but I'm the only one who ever pays attention to it so I haven't even bothered with it yet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Are you being sarcastic? Because I think I did an awful job, it was my first Dremel project. I still plan on adding plexi and small c-channel to it to finish it off, but I'm the only one who ever pays attention to it so I haven't even bothered with it yet.


In his first reply he asks if its a stock panel, so I guess he likes it.
And to be honest it looks pretty good


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


In his first reply he asks if its a stock panel, so I guess he likes it.
And to be honest it looks pretty good










Oh, I didnt even notice it was Fannblade that made both posts. So in that case, thanks guys! I think I'll be happier with it once I get some plexi on it. It doesn't bother me much though, I sit on the other side.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbalsa2* 
Spent hours planning this out, painting, and refinishing everything.

For an antec 600, and no cable management holes, I think I did quite alright!









Before
Attachment 180324

After
Attachment 180325

-Jason


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbalsa2* 
For the second time, I have been overlooked.









Looks pretty good to me. Are there any holes close to the usb/front panel connectors on the mobo? You should be able to hide those cables.
Besides that its a big improvement over the "before"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Oh, I didnt even notice it was Fannblade that made both posts. So in that case, thanks guys! I think I'll be happier with it once I get some plexi on it. It doesn't bother me much though, I sit on the other side.










No problem, and it'll look a lot better with plexi in it, thats the same for stock windows. And I cant even see my rig if I'm behind my desk, because its under my desk


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Spent hours planning this out, painting, and refinishing everything.

For an antec 600, and no cable management holes, I think I did quite alright!









Before
Attachment 180324

After
Attachment 180325

-Jason


I agree Jason that looks alot better 7/10
As an ex owner of a 600 I feel your pain. It would take some heavy modding to extend rear side cover out. Man when those cases came out it was the "must have".


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Are you being sarcastic? Because I think I did an awful job, it was my first Dremel project. I still plan on adding plexi and small c-channel to it to finish it off, but I'm the only one who ever pays attention to it so I haven't even bothered with it yet.


NO! Sorry it looks really good. nice straight cuts with good curves. If that is your first go...looking forward to the second.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*



































Go ahead. Laugh. Mock. Jeer if you must. Don't ask what died in there. 
I tried







. I'm not very good at it, and I really wish I bought a modular


Can't you face the power supply down? Looks like your case got ventilation holes for that, that gives you like 5cm more cable length to route from behind.


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


12/10

Seriously a strong contender for the best wiring on here.


in what way? i'll admit it looks sweet but 12/10, not really i say 9/10, add some zip ties or just neaten up the sleeved wires so that they dont look like they're hanging there and you got yourself a perfect ten


----------



## terence52

redone my stacker cables.








maybe apart from the top where i cant find a place to hide it


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spykerv* 
*snip

Go ahead. Laugh. Mock. Jeer if you must. Don't ask what died in there.
I tried







. I'm not very good at it, and I really wish I bought a modular

i am sure u can do better then this dude.
let me dig my sf1000 cable management








not the best thou. lol


----------



## Raedwulf




----------



## mbudden

I think you could do better, maybe do a little bit of modding and cut some holes to route wires.


----------



## lordfeyr

Double Post...


----------



## lordfeyr

Figured Id throw mine in there....

its not perfect but I learned alot of things that I can do differently next time. My biggest mistake was using 1/4" Clean Cut on the PSU. I should have gone with 1/8 for individually sleeving the wires. The back panel barely fit on there after some wrestling.

Lian Li PCA71F - Painted Internally
HDDs reverse mounted
Sleeved just about everything...

Looking Into the case:









I had to put in this board to give myself an extra usb header inside the case.



























Behind the motherboard tray:


----------



## EpicPie

That Lian Li is sexy. 9/10 since nothing is perfect ^^








rate my cables. ._.


----------



## javaneze

*@lordfeyr* 9.5/10 . Just a couple tie-wraps too many for my taste, but man, excellent sleeving!









*@EpicPie* looks good man, 8/10 for that nasty 8pin mobo cable in the way.

A "before" pic while on air:

Attachment 180671 Attachment 180672

and my management at the moment...

Attachment 180673 Attachment 180674


----------



## terence52

got ignored.=.=
@ java. nice cable management








10/10.


----------



## TFL Replica

@javaneze

Looks good, there's still a bit of room for improvement. Wipe those fingerprints, reroute the cable that's passing just below the motherboard and take the photo from a closer position. Do you plan on changing the remaining white cables to black too?

Overall : 9.5/10


----------



## mru

javaneze
9.5/10! (0.5 deduction for watercooling...)
I'll let you slide on the PSU cables not being sleeved individually, just the extemsion.
First thought "what the heck are those cables on the bottom". Until I realized the mirror finish. Snazzzzy!

BTW: What happened to that air cpu cooler???? Did you drip some acid on it?

Epic Pie: 8/10 good effort.

Lordfeyr: 8.5/10. Front looks great; back and details (ESA? board on bottom) can be improved.

Raedwolf: with only one pic.... 7/10. Granted it would take some work on that case.


----------



## terence52

wat about mine


----------



## lordfeyr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
javaneze
9.5/10! (0.5 deduction for watercooling...)
I'll let you slide on the PSU cables not being sleeved individually, just the extemsion.
First thought "what the heck are those cables on the bottom". Until I realized the mirror finish. Snazzzzy!

BTW: What happened to that air cpu cooler???? Did you drip some acid on it?

Epic Pie: 8/10 good effort.

Lordfeyr: 8.5/10. Front looks great; back and details (ESA? board on bottom) can be improved.

Raedwolf: with only one pic.... 7/10. Granted it would take some work on that case.

Yeah its a Internal USB Header board. I needed an extra header because the lian li case took up the two headers just for the 4 usb ports on the top. I then needed to hook up my card reader. I placed it there because it had an out of the way surface to mount to and is below the fan so its not blocking air flow.

What kind of details would you do? This is actually my first all out build where I got a little crazy on painting etc... My wife doesnt understand why I would do that when the case gets closed and doesnt get opened very often.


----------



## lordfeyr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
wat about mine
















Terrence what is that black bar sitting vertically? Is that a light of some kind?

I think that how the case sits your management looks good. If you could hide that bar and drill a couple holes you could make the motherboard and video wiring look neater.

Im not a fan of the stock sleeving on most psu's because it seems to stop about a inch too short of the connector. You can always get pre-sleeved extensions and put all the wiring behind the motherboard tray so you only see the extension come around the edge of the tray.

You could also get a cheap piece of sheet metal from the hardware store and cut it to fit inside the case and fold it at a 90 degree angle to cover the wires coming off the psu.


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
wat about mine
















how could I overlook yours?!?!?!?

8/10
assume that bar is to hide the cables? Very creative in an otherwise desolate case (interior looks wise).


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordfeyr* 
Terrence what is that black bar sitting vertically? Is that a light of some kind?

I think that how the case sits your management looks good. If you could hide that bar and drill a couple holes you could make the motherboard and video wiring look neater.

Im not a fan of the stock sleeving on most psu's because it seems to stop about a inch too short of the connector. You can always get pre-sleeved extensions and put all the wiring behind the motherboard tray so you only see the extension come around the edge of the tray.

You could also get a cheap piece of sheet metal from the hardware store and cut it to fit inside the case and fold it at a 90 degree angle to cover the wires coming off the psu.

hmm it was a crossflow fan originally
ripped it out so i could hide my cables there.
the extension i will try to get it soon. abit short of cash for now.
maybe i could use the sheet metal to cover up my hdd wires as well
nice ideas.
thanks bro


----------



## javaneze

*@terence52* looking good man, I really love the zebra looking sleeving of your psu. would look great in a black & white project









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Looks good, there's still a bit of room for improvement. Wipe those fingerprints, reroute the cable that's passing just below the motherboard and take the photo from a closer position. Do you plan on changing the remaining white cables to black too?

Always room for improvement mate







Thanks for rating.
The pic was taken the day I finished the build thus the prints.








I 'm waiting on an extension for that cable, it barely reaches the fan connector.
Not sure about the color, black seems the right way to go but the whole color scheme is just a little too black from what I had in mind when the project started and that's why I left a bit of white in there. Been thinking of adding some red in there, not sure about it though... :/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
(0.5 deduction for watercooling...)

I'd let that go unnoticed if there was a smilie after it.
Why so against it mate?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
I'll let you slide on the PSU cables not being sleeved individually, just the extemsion.
First thought "what the heck are those cables on the bottom". Until I realized the mirror finish. Snazzzzy!
BTW: What happened to that air cpu cooler???? Did you drip some acid on it?

Afraid of voiding the warranty on the psu :/ extensions will have to do for now.
The glossy mirror finish looks good and classy but it's a pain in the butt to keep it clean. dust just really shows off on it. I 'd think twice before choosing it again in the future.
About that industrial looking cooler







just xigmateks good ol' quality products. It's a thor's hammer. Used to be black nickel a year ago. Never touched with anything, not even a cloth.


----------



## staryoshi

Those SuperFlower PSUs have... interesting sleeve patterns









I removed my 2nd graphics card, looks a bit cleaner now. Ignore the peripheral cabling, this is a temporary location







Also, the motherboard PCB looks less ugly in person. The flash makes it abhorrently brown.


----------



## coreyL

dont make fun of me please. my case is complete garbage.










i modded a cable management hole and painted the inside silver for better lighting. its a terrible settup right now until i get a better case. sorry for the crappy cable management job


----------



## javaneze

*@staryoshi* an easy 9.9/10 from me. Great job man!

*@coreyL* nothing to feel bad about mate. You did the best you could do with what you have at hand. 8.5/10


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javaneze* 
*@staryoshi* an easy 9.9/10 from me. Great job man!

*@coreyL* nothing to feel bad about mate. You did the best you could do with what you have at hand. 8.5/10









Thanks









And yeah, the 300 is an amazing case, but when it comes to cable management it is in need of dire modding. I hacked mine up good when I had one







The only problem is once you cut the holes you're limited space-wise behind the mobo tray -_-

I still have my modded side-panel with a window, maybe I should sell it


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

coreyL - I'd say it looks pretty good for an Antec 300. 8/10?

I posted this pic a few pages back, and got some comments, though not on the cabling. Anyone care to give it a quick rating? I didn't spend much time with it, but I had to redoe it since I got a new PSU and GPU.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Draggin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


coreyL - I'd say it looks pretty good for an Antec 300. 8/10?

I posted this pic a few pages back, and got some comments, though not on the cabling. Anyone care to give it a quick rating? I didn't spend much time with it, but I had to redoe it since I got a new PSU and GPU.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


from what I can see... 10/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draggin*


from what I can see... 10/10


Thanks dude!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javaneze*


*@EpicPie* looks good man, 8/10 for that nasty 8pin mobo cable in the way.


Ty! I can't really do anything about the 8pin cable though, it's to short to be routed to the top of the case lol and then over the top of the mobo to the 8pin socket. :c


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
coreyL - I'd say it looks pretty good for an Antec 300. 8/10?

I posted this pic a few pages back, and got some comments, though not on the cabling. Anyone care to give it a quick rating? I didn't spend much time with it, but I had to redoe it since I got a new PSU and GPU.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Quote:


Originally Posted by *javaneze* 
*@staryoshi* an easy 9.9/10 from me. Great job man!

*@coreyL* nothing to feel bad about mate. You did the best you could do with what you have at hand. 8.5/10









thanks. im curious as to what you guys would think of my old CM scout build before i modded the hell out of it.



















judge the computer, not the wires around it, lol. that was over a year ago btw. oh and the heatsink is crooked looking because the p55 LE has dual socket mounting support for socket 775 heatsinks and lga 1156. that heatsink is socket 775. i did not install it wrong.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
coreyL - I'd say it looks pretty good for an Antec 300. 8/10?

I posted this pic a few pages back, and got some comments, though not on the cabling. Anyone care to give it a quick rating? I didn't spend much time with it, but I had to redoe it since I got a new PSU and GPU.

Looks good, but I think you got ripped off on that laptop. They're supposed to come with a screen too.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Single cable sleeved PSU cables makes more visible cables than regular bundled sleeved ones.
Therefore it should give less score.
But since it's considered work to do it people vote it higher.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Single cable sleeved PSU cables makes more visible cables than regular bundled sleeved ones.
Therefore it should give less score.
But since it's considered work to do it people vote it higher.

Makes them more visible sure, but they are aesthetically pleasing to the vast majority of people which is why they get rated higher. I don't think it really has anything to do with the amount of work put into the actual sleeving.


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Makes them more visible sure, but they are aesthetically pleasing to the vast majority of people which is why they get rated higher. I don't think it really has anything to do with the amount of work put into the actual sleeving.

I would much rather see individual sleeved cables rather than one big single sleeved bundle of cables, it adds a certain amount of..."pop" to the build.


----------



## mru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javaneze* 
*@terence52*
I'd let that go unnoticed if there was a smilie after it.
Why so against it mate?
Afraid of voiding the warranty on the psu :/ extensions will have to do for now.
The glossy mirror finish looks good and classy but it's a pain in the butt to keep it clean. dust just really shows off on it. I 'd think twice before choosing it again in the future.
About that industrial looking cooler







just xigmateks good ol' quality products. It's a thor's hammer. Used to be black nickel a year ago. Never touched with anything, not even a cloth.

Sorry, just too lazy for smileys. See a few pages back why I am against watercooling. Yet, even I recognize it can -with enough cash thrown at it







- look cool as hell! -envy-

Although there are some lurkers around here who proclaim that warranties are irrelevant to a (real) modder...... I disagree and think everyone should decide for himself.
My own "out of warranty" record:
mainboard: removed IDE connector, changed ATX 24p to right angle, changed heatsink.
PSU: cut a whole for a 24pin ATX plus 8pin CPU connector = 100% modular
TV card: modded shielding
GPU: changed power connectors from upwards to backwards.
Cases: just about everything done to that poor thing.
I think the only thing I've never lost the warranty on is hard drives. And wouldn't you believe it: never needed the warranty....









Wow! I was tempted to get Thor's Hammer, too. Glad I didn't. Whereby it has a certain appeal in the right built.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Then I can just say that I do cable management for the cleanness and air flow but the single cable sleeved one sure look better but I need the airflow.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Then I can just say that I do cable management for the cleanness and air flow but the single cable sleeved one sure look better but I need the airflow.

Fair call


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

non-trolling reply is much appreciated








If I only had a good camera so I could at least my rig without the artifacts (it's dark under my table).
This is shot from my friends N95.

Changes made in my rig: Added a DVD Burner and change the HDD from 3.5 mount to 3.25 mount in a Scythe Quiet Drive cabinet.


----------



## brl3git

^^ That looks really clean, only thing i can suggest is maybe some sleeving but airflow looks like it would be amazing with that setup 9.8/10


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
non-trolling reply is much appreciated








If I only had a good camera so I could at least my rig without the artifacts (it's dark under my table).
This is shot from my friends N95.

Changes made in my rig: Added a DVD Burner and change the HDD from 3.5 mount to 3.25 mount in a Scythe Quiet Drive cabinet.









TROLLING REPLY!!









Just kidding hehe.

The cable management itself is fantastic. Seems to be a very large case so that also helps with the very clean appearance, but truly, it looks very well managed. You can of course go down the sleeving route if you wish to pretty things up, but honestly, this is some great practical stuff.


----------



## sexybastard

heres my tiny case (compared to that 700D above lol). Cable management is very tricky in such a small space but I've done the best I could.









here is close up of the venomous x with optional shrouds. I think the pic looks pretty nice


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
heres my tiny case (compared to that 700D above lol). Cable management is very tricky in such a small space but I've done the best I could.

You certainly have! I think that looks fantastic in regards to the management. Great job!!


----------



## terence52

agreed. for a small case its sure looks good


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's not only your OCN name that is sexybastard








That case should have the name as well.

Tiny and Tidy.


----------



## gamingowiz

sorry i just jizzed over you computer layout... DANG!


----------



## ?\(?_o)/? dunno lol

First pc







, Still hitting myself for not getting a modular PSU


----------



## KingFrizzy

Be gentle


----------



## ?\(?_o)/? dunno lol

If you rate mine you'll get 12/10 for the awesome sauce dripping of it


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Â¯\\(Â°_o)/Â¯ dunno lol* 
If you rate mine you'll get 12/10 for the awesome sauce dripping of it









Your's look good, its hard without a modular PSU unless you have a case with a huge back panel for cable management.

8/10.


----------



## ?\(?_o)/? dunno lol

I would like to post a photo of the back plate of this pc







Sadly I don't dare to open it again because I fear that I might not get it closed again(I closed it with my brother holding it tight while I started hitting it to get it to close)


----------



## go4life

sexy bastard a clear 10/10 for your case









dunno lol, a good 8/10!

king frizzy 10/10 no doubt


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy* 
*snip*

Be gentle









Do you have the image of the whole case? We need to see how you've placed the DVD and HDD


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mru* 
how could I overlook yours?!?!?!?

8/10
assume that bar is to hide the cables? Very creative in an otherwise desolate case (interior looks wise).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *javaneze* 
*@terence52* looking good man, I really love the zebra looking sleeving of your psu. would look great in a black & white project









Always room for improvement mate







Thanks for rating.
The pic was taken the day I finished the build thus the prints.








I 'm waiting on an extension for that cable, it barely reaches the fan connector.
Not sure about the color, black seems the right way to go but the whole color scheme is just a little too black from what I had in mind when the project started and that's why I left a bit of white in there. Been thinking of adding some red in there, not sure about it though... :/

I'd let that go unnoticed if there was a smilie after it.
Why so against it mate?
Afraid of voiding the warranty on the psu :/ extensions will have to do for now.
The glossy mirror finish looks good and classy but it's a pain in the butt to keep it clean. dust just really shows off on it. I 'd think twice before choosing it again in the future.
About that industrial looking cooler







just xigmateks good ol' quality products. It's a thor's hammer. Used to be black nickel a year ago. Never touched with anything, not even a cloth.

thanks for the comments and ideas guys, will take note of them


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy* 

















Be gentle









Nice Job 9.5/10 you just need to sleeve the MB input wires.
Love the color combo heck even the memory fan matches!


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Do you have the image of the whole case? We need to see how you've placed the DVD and HDD









i just realized you changed your avvy from years ago with the little anime girl moving her legs lol, anyway, someone rate my cm scout build!


----------



## terence52

KingFrizzy a 9.8/10
sleeve the usb and audio headers and its good


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


i just realized you changed your avvy from years ago with the little anime girl moving her legs lol, anyway, someone rate my cm scout build!


hmmm. i dont see it. mind if you post it again?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


i just realized you changed your avvy from years ago with the little anime girl moving her legs lol, anyway, someone rate my cm scout build!


I'd say a 9/10, looks pretty clean, but that CPU cooler makes me







, it looks mismounted too.

Rate mine?










It's shocking I know


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
I'd say a 9/10, looks pretty clean, but that CPU cooler makes me







, it looks mismounted too.

Rate mine?










It's shocking I know









its an open bench. its cheating








will give it a 7/10 due to the sata power cable i see lying around as well as the yellow sata cable. LOL


----------



## ?\(?_o)/? dunno lol

is that a bios beep speaker? SLEEVE IT FOR BETTER AIRFLOW


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


its an open bench. its cheating








will give it a 7/10 due to the sata power cable i see lying around as well as the yellow sata cable. LOL










That's from when I was installing windows, the DVD drive









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Â¯\\(Â°_o)/Â¯ dunno lol*


is that a bios beep speaker? SLEEVE IT FOR BETTER AIRFLOW


----------



## mru

SmokingWaffle
Unlike Terrence52, I don't think that an open bench is cheating.
I think it is much more difficult than a normal case. You just see everthing and nowhere to hide.

Rating 10/10 for doing nothing else but connect stuff. Man, you be just as lazy as me. I like!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I'd say a 9/10, looks pretty clean, but that CPU cooler makes me







, it looks mismounted too.

Rate mine?










It's shocking I know










Clemens!!!


----------



## Robilar

Here is my latest go at wire management. New video cards added


----------



## Bassdoken

I would post mine, but it just is horrible compared to others.








Oh well. Here they are.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


I would post mine, but it just is horrible compared to others.








Oh well. Here they are.


I've definitely seen worse







There's room for improvement regarding the HDD and PSU cables, so I'll toss you a *6/10*.

Also, that XFX 6850 looks funky


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


hmmm. i dont see it. mind if you post it again?



im curious as to what you guys would think of my old CM scout build before i modded the hell out of it.



















judge the computer, not the wires around it, lol. that was over a year ago btw. oh and the heatsink is crooked looking because the p55 LE has dual socket mounting support for socket 775 heatsinks and lga 1156. that heatsink is socket 775. i did not install it wrong.


----------



## Adhmuz

Looks pretty good like that, theres still some wires that are a little too obvious to get more than an 8/10, which is what I'm not going to give it, I'll go with 7.5/10 because your new setup is better.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
im curious as to what you guys would think of my old CM scout build before i modded the hell out of it.

*snip*

judge the computer, not the wires around it, lol. that was over a year ago btw. oh and the heatsink is crooked looking because the p55 LE has dual socket mounting support for socket 775 heatsinks and lga 1156. that heatsink is socket 775. i did not install it wrong.

Have you posted this in here before? Feels like deja-vu reading your post and seeing your pics...


----------



## Draggin

wow it looks really dirty in this picture...
Ignore the cable at the bottom please, my cathodes aren't in yet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
thanks. im curious as to what you guys would think of my old CM scout build before i modded the hell out of it.

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz300/c0reyl/6.jpg

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz300/c0reyl/3.jpg

judge the computer, not the wires around it, lol. that was over a year ago btw. oh and the heatsink is crooked looking because the p55 LE has dual socket mounting support for socket 775 heatsinks and lga 1156. that heatsink is socket 775. i did not install it wrong.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
im curious as to what you guys would think of my old CM scout build before i modded the hell out of it.

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz300/c0reyl/6.jpg

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz300/c0reyl/3.jpg

judge the computer, not the wires around it, lol. that was over a year ago btw. oh and the heatsink is crooked looking because the p55 LE has dual socket mounting support for socket 775 heatsinks and lga 1156. that heatsink is socket 775. i did not install it wrong.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Have you posted this in here before? Feels like deja-vu reading your post and seeing your pics...

Yep, he posted it before but nobody replied to it


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Yep, he posted it before but nobody replied to it









Ahah! Was it recently?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Ahah! Was it recently?

Both on the same day


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Have you posted this in here before? Feels like deja-vu reading your post and seeing your pics...

heh, they skipped me, anyway i wasnt expecting you guys to rate my antec 300 more than my old cm scout build, whaaaaat :O


----------



## sniper_13

Still being worked on... the HAF 922 included TONS! of cables so i had to hide it all behind the mobo wall.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniper_13*


Still being worked on... the HAF 922 included TONS! of cables so i had to hide it all behind the mobo wall.




















why does your sig rig say corsair haf? i wasnt aware that cooler master allowed corsair to take their name, lol


----------



## sniper_13

oh my bad that's a typo, didn't even realize it lol


----------



## jazznaz

My attempt with what (I think) is my final build until the next big upgrade!


----------



## staryoshi

That doesn't look like your sig rig... Either you've been updating or you've got two of 'em goin' at it.

Also I'll say 7/10. There's still a good bit of room to tuck and clean up there before you're limited by the components themselves


----------



## jazznaz

Yeah just updating. Had a bit of trouble keeping it neat round the back, but I felt like I was getting to the limit of what I could manage out front!


----------



## FannBlade

Just think how good your cables would look in a free case!!!

"I need a new case" contest


----------



## staryoshi

Just a friendly PSA from the dino (me).

The key to solid cable management:

  Amazon.com: Cables to Go 43036 Cable Ties 4-inch - 100 Pack (Black): Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more
   Amazon.com: Cables to Go 43037 Cable Ties - 100 Pack (Black): Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more

$11 and no excuses later you'll have a sexy PC


----------



## Markus

Not really a recent picture, do excuse the bad photo, a bit less dust in there nowadays aswell as the SATA-cable from the DVD goes straight-ish instead of bending upwards like that.







Haven't got my camera at home at the moment so can't post a pic from today so this will have to do.









Really should get around to removing that "bent" metal on the backside of the motherboard-tray so I could route the cables easier there.


----------



## jbalsa2

Took my last shot at further cleaning up the cables. Went through hell and back to do this.

I had to go into an old computer, fish out COM port cables, cut them, and solder 40 (FOURTY) tiny ends to the power switch cables, LED cables, and USB cables. I then started up my machine to a warning message saying I had a USB overvoltage, and a USB short circuit. And so, I had to rip them all apart, and start over.









Why did I have to do this? Because in order to fish them through the back and out the front, I needed an extra 2.5 cm. Ugh, i'm never doing that again.









I routed the seemingly impossible to hide 6 pin GPU power cable down the front of the mobo.

I made an aluminum shroud to cover up the cables as they came out of the PSU, and also hid the excess VGA cable in there. And lastly, I tightened up the two sata cables going to my DVD burner, and HDD.

After christmas, il be adding push/pull to the CPU cooler, and get dual 15' CCFL's.

Anyways enough of my jabbering.


----------



## FannBlade

9/10
Mainly for the extra effort. I like how you put the HD in backwards to further hide the wiring.


----------



## brl3git

@jbalsa2 9.5/10 only thing i can see is maybe sleeving the 24 pin mobo cable.


----------



## jbalsa2

Okay, I just barely managed to rout the GPU cable underneath the motherboard.
I also wrapped a bit of adhesive fabric around the IO connectors and the 24 pin connector.

I'm pretty sure theres nothing more I could possible do here.








Along with that, I did a few mods to the front fan brackets and the case altogether. I'l make a separate thread later.











-Jason


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Looks really good! Amazing what covering the multi coloured cables can do for the inside of your case. Great work


----------



## Markus

I feel ignored here, comments please.


----------



## brl3git

^^ The only things i would fix are some of the wiring above the heat sink and maybe sleeve the visible cables. 8/10


----------



## jbalsa2

@Markus,

8.5 out of 10 for now.

Try doing what I did; get some higher quality tape and cover up the colored wires on the 24 pin main connector, and some of those other loose wires.

Put those wires above your heat sink underneath your motherboard, and flatten out that one sata cable going to your disk drive. (Have it go straight and under the mobo rather then have it twist and bend to go up. You can twist it all you want when its not visible.

Fix those things properly and i'd probly give you a 9.5
At that point, the only thing stopping you from getting a 10 is hardware limitations.

-Jason


----------



## grandmothra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy*



















Be gentle










Niiiiice.... Seriously, good job mate. The red and black theme is really well done, nice and subtle; not too over the top. Looks proper class. Also, good job with the photography skills.... Realy nice pics.

9.99/10 because "you just need to sleeve the MB input wires" causes the 0.01 reduction... just being picky though


----------



## mjl4878

So here's my setup. Front cables aren't really what I'm going for since i have a full set of replacement cables out to be sleeved from connector to connect, but here's where I'm at now!
Front








Back


----------



## DaRookie

Just modded my case for cable management. Antec 900 w/ UD3P mobo.









He's the guy that modded the case... I paid him a box of cereal with milk.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaRookie* 
Just modded my case for cable management. Antec 900 w/ UD3P mobo.









He's the guy that modded the case... I paid him a box of cereal with milk.


















Nice Job 9/10 I used to have a 900 so I know how hard it is to hide that much wire.
No fair using small techs. Cute kid.


----------



## xEzekialx

I envy all your guys nice cases. xD


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xEzekialx* 
I envy all your guys nice cases. xD

you're the one with a haf, which is a nice case if you like the looks


----------



## Alex132

I should envy your cases XD A900 is notttt nice D:


----------



## [CyGnus]

Rate my Antec 902:


----------



## DaRookie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Nice Job 9/10 I used to have a 900 so I know how hard it is to hide that much wire.
No fair using small techs. Cute kid.


Thx! ya know Antec 900 is a great case but the cable management is pretty bad. It took a lot of work to hide the wires and even more work cutting the bottom to flip the PSU. Next I'm going to flip the hdd and get shorter SATA cables.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaRookie* 
Thx! ya know Antec 900 is a great case but the cable management is pretty bad. It took a lot of work to hide the wires and even more work cutting the bottom to flip the PSU. Next I'm going to flip the hdd and get shorter SATA cables.

You cant flip the HDD, there's no room at the back







The HDD is like 2mm away from the fan.


----------



## gamingowiz

nothing too special, but i do love it


----------



## JT_Heater

I'm no magician with the camera. So bear with me.

I upgraded GPUs. Still have some work to be done.


----------



## handi420

Just finished putting my new psu/hd's in!


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handi420* 
Just finished putting my new psu/hd's in!










talk about an overkill PSU.
lol.

8/10


----------



## the.FBI

^ ^ ^
your system specs make me feel very inferior...


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
talk about an overkill PSU.
lol.

8/10

Agreed!!! LOL's Should be good to go on all future upgrades


----------



## handi420

lol yeah lil overkill, but i'm covered for 7 years now


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handi420* 
lol yeah lil overkill, but i'm covered for 7 years now









update your sig rig with the new PSU!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.FBI* 
^ ^ ^
your system specs make me feel very inferior...

If you say that, What ca I say? :ekk:


----------



## JT_Heater

I got skipped!


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JT_Heater* 
I got skipped!

Very nicely done. Sleeving makes a huge difference. 9/10.


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


If you say that, What ca I say? :ekk:


Agreed, There are some nicely done rigs on here. The funny thing is specs like ours are not that uncommon anymore and that to me is good to see!!!

Anything from high OC's, 1090T 6-cores to 980X monsters....Sweet


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyV*


Agreed, There are some nicely done rigs on here. The funny thing is specs like ours are not that uncommon anymore and that to me is good to see!!!

Anything from high OC's, 1090T 6-cores to 980X monsters....Sweet










Maybe in the USA and Europe the six-core are more communes, but in my country my current X6 cost $300 bucks keep a rig updated is more expensive.

I will build a custom LCS for this Xmas and add a new GPU, with that I think that I will get 1 year more with a decent rig


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Maybe in the USA and Europe the six-core are more communes, but in my country my current X6 cost $300 bucks keep a rig updated is more expensive.

I will build a custom LCS for this Xmas and add a new GPU, with that I think that I will get 1 year more with a decent rig










Thats exactly why I included high Overclocks in that list...


----------



## [email protected]

Mine:


















properly needs a little bit of tidying up here and there but other than that
im pretty happy with it without me starting to mod the case.


----------



## mbudden

4.5/10.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
4.5/10.

what do i need to do to better this?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
what do i need to do to better this?

24pin extender is visible.
SATA cables visible.
Non-Sleeved cables.
Front I/O port cables.
Fan controller visible.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
24pin extender is visible.
SATA cables visible.
Non-Sleeved cables.
Front I/O port cables.
Fan controller visible.

Damn you're a tuff nut







and here i were happy finally just to
get the cables in the back lol. i guess i have a lot to learn yet









thanx though


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Damn you're a tuff nut







and here i were happy finally just to
get the cables in the back lol. i guess i have a lot to learn yet









thanx though









Trust me.
I was rated pretty low too.
It takes time. But it's worth it in the end


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Trust me.
I was rated pretty low too.
It takes time. But it's worth it in the end









ye i guess i have to cut holes in the case then and sleeve.i can't tuck the cables in
anymore if i don't. the gpu fan controller placement were kinda on purpose though
cus it's a little gay to turn the case around each time i have to change the fanspeed
on it imo.


----------



## sexybastard

I just got finished installing my brothers hardware into an A05B. He liked mine so much he decided he wanted one as well.


----------



## thewinner21

This is a year old PC with a new GTX 470. If anyone has any idea's for additional cable management, that would be appreciated.

http://img812.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=insidecase1.jpg


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
I just got finished installing my brothers hardware into an A05B. He liked mine so much he decided he wanted one as well.

I really really like that case.


----------



## Komder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


You cant flip the HDD, there's no room at the back







The HDD is like 2mm away from the fan.


Yes you can...you just need some creativity and a rotary tool tool








Here's the pic of my case...


----------



## linkin93

My turn... The PSU:


----------



## karmuhhhh

Well I just got a new MB for my rig since I fried my other one, but decided to spend a little more time doing cable management. It's not fantastic, but it is significantly better than before. Doesn't really matter that much to me since the Antec 300 doesn't have a window. As long as the air flows well I'm happy









And there are a few components added/taken away, but it generally the same.

Before:


















And After new MB:


















Though it was decent for an Antec 300 with no case modding done to it


----------



## turbo205

went from a antec 902 tell me what you guys think


----------



## FlashG

I've never really tried to police my cables in any previous builds... they were neat, but not as good as they could be. I think I just found the secret as to why my previous attempts were, er, shiate..... Put the psu in early!!! Plus, go slow and relax.... aim for a zen like balance in every cable. I like the feeling









In the past, I laid my plumbing first and when I placed the psu, I was so excited about firing up the rig for the first time, I just sort of took the path of least resistance with my cables. This time, I am still waiting for some key plumbing parts, so decided to put the psu in early and I have lots of time....

This is nowhere near as good as what I have seen in this thread, so any overall hints or tips would be appreciated....

FlashG


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh* 
Well I just got a new MB for my rig since I fried my other one, but decided to spend a little more time doing cable management. It's not fantastic, but it is significantly better than before. Doesn't really matter that much to me since the Antec 300 doesn't have a window. As long as the air flows well I'm happy









And After new MB:


















Though it was decent for an Antec 300 with no case modding done to it









u gotta mod it







until then 7/10










by all means, mine is not perfect but u can grasp the point


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just finished building this one a few days ago. Moved from a HAF 932 to a HAF X.


----------



## mbudden

Really like the H50/H70 mod.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Really like the H50/H70 mod.

Thank you, that was the first time I ever modded anything. Huge confidence builder!


----------



## Triscuit

I was wondering if anyone had a tutorial on how to sleeve the cables including where i can order the sleeves


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Thank you, that was the first time I ever modded anything. Huge confidence builder!

I forgot, 7/8 out of ten. Just need to sleeve up those cables yourself and you'll be golden.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triscuit* 
I was wondering if anyone had a tutorial on how to sleeve the cables including where i can order the sleeves









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ing-guide.html

Also, this guy has a bunch of videos on sleeving cables. Check it out. There is other Youtube videos showing you how.












A place where a lot of guys get there sleeving is from MDPC-X or just hit up eBay.


----------



## svtfmook

i've finally managed to fill my p180









note how i used 2-sided sticky tape to mount my ssd to the top of my dvd, lol


----------



## ibfreeekout

Mine's certainly not the best but I did the best that I could with my 300. I just painted all the exposed metal with Plasti-dip so I figured I would spend a little bit of time with this (about 2 hours worth XD)



























Picture quality isn't the greatest either, Motorola Cliq doesn't have a great camera. Also that red and black wire across the hard drives is the side panel fan.


----------



## kingofyo1

well I just got done sleeving my setup, so here goes. Oh by the way, after installing the power supply back in the rig, I had a couple of blow outs where the sleeving and head shrink come together >.< had to use a little duct tape to cover the f ups. This took me approximately 9 hours to complete all the sleevings.


----------



## esproductions

Sleeves aren't in yet but did some cable management today...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Oh my, that makes me weak at the knees.







9.9/10, get some white sleeving and


----------



## mav2000

That would have to be a 10, but its a 9 for me because of the wires around the HDD area. That is a great case and you have done justice to it.


----------



## strezz

just got my new case today. still waiting for my new psu and sleeving


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Sleeves aren't in yet but did some cable management today...










Lovely job with a lovely case dude!


----------



## oliverw92

Your cbes look like my sisters nob - straight and tidy


----------



## kingofyo1

changed out the ugly ass duct tape around the blow outs with white electrical tape, looks a ton better IMO



























thoughts/opinions? I'm actually interested to hear what I can do better with the setup


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


changed out the ugly ass duct tape around the blow outs with white electrical tape, looks a ton better IMO

thoughts/opinions? I'm actually interested to hear what I can do better with the setup


Straighten out the cabling. It's all criss-crossing and stuff. Makes it look a bit shotty. Another thing, try putting some U-Channel around the holes that go behind the motherboard, I think it will bring some pop to the mobo tray.


----------



## esproductions

can the HDDs be turned around? the sata / sata-pwr cables are kind of causing a mess. also, straighten your cables a bit so they're not crisscrossing each other


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


can the HDDs be turned around? the sata / sata-pwr cables are kind of causing a mess. also, straighten your cables a bit so they're not crisscrossing each other


HD's cant really be turned around period. they're in trays meant to go into these hot swappable bays exactly, not be turned around. That pretty much leaves me screwed on the molex wires and those cables. As far as the U channel, you mean just something to keep the cabling from hitting the edges of the cut outs?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


As far as the U channel, you mean just something to keep the cabling from hitting the edges of the cut outs?


Yes.


----------



## sgilmore62

It is what it is...


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgilmore62*


It is what it is...

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/6231/sword001.jpg


Whoa, c'mon, you can do it better than that>


----------



## esproductions

5970


----------



## OverSightX

Might be a little dark to really tell. Looks a little better than my HAF was:


----------



## esproductions

Very nice! 9/10!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JT_Heater* 
I'm no magician with the camera. So bear with me.

I upgraded GPUs. Still have some work to be done.





























Did you do that case window by yourself? Or ordered it? How are your temps without the side panel? What memory fan is that? I'm impressed.. like the lighting dude.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Very nice! 9/10!

If this is for mine then THNX! Once I get the new PSU hopefully I learn how to sleeve. Even though cant really see to many wires as is.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JT_Heater*


I'm no magician with the camera. So bear with me.

I upgraded GPUs. Still have some work to be done.











Nice job TJHeater.
Pictures are a bit dark.
What's that RAM Cooler?


----------



## ScurK

@ mru:
I am pretty convinced that it is the Kingston HyperX fan.
Can be bought seperately or with a set of Kingston HyperX RAM.

I have been eyeing it out, definitely getting one.








EDIT: The great thing about the HyperX Fan is it's height. My GEiL Evo One will fit under it, and these things are massive!








Compatibility is great.


----------



## JT_Heater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScurK* 
@ mru:
I am pretty convinced that it is the Kingston HyperX fan. Can be bought seperately or with a set of Kingston HyperX RAM.

I have been eyeing it out, definitely getting one.









EDIT: The great thing about the HyperX Fan is it's height. My GEiL Evo One will fit under it, and they're massive!









Yes, it is the Kingston Hyper X Fans. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-021-_-Product

They do quite well and look sharp.

@ [email protected] - Yes, I did the side panel myself. I have no concerns with heat at all since i have plenty (more then plenty) of airflow.

I use these for interior lights. You can get them from any auto parts store.


----------



## CrowsZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Sleeves aren't in yet but did some cable management today...










9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10









Best cable management


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrowsZero*


9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10









Best cable management


what is that device in the top right corner with "callisto" label?


----------



## maximus20895

It is a SSD or Solid State Drive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226168


----------



## FlashG

Most of the wiring is done. I know where my fan lines and pump lines are going to go... and it won't get much busier than this. I think the 'lines' are cleaner than last time.

Water is still to come. Comments / suggestions?

FlashG


----------



## FlashG

.... how do I include bigger pics in my posts?

FlashG


----------



## Shademaster

Sleeves are from NZXT







. This build was very cool to do!


----------



## esproductions

9.5/10 dude









Updated with remounted H50 location and took out the blue SATA cables and cleaned up the wires near the HDD area..

before:









after:


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Sleeves aren't in yet but did some cable management today...











It's actually scary how identical our computers are. Not in aesthetics, but components. Anywho, that looks amazing! Very nice.

9/10 until you get those sleeves!


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
9.5/10 dude









Updated with remounted H50 location and took out the blue SATA cables and cleaned up the wires near the HDD area..

before:









after:

















This is epic, 9.9/10 until cables are sleeved than its an easy 10/10.


----------



## swrmxs

I must say mines is a pile of crap but only because i haven't modded my Antec 900 to include cable management holes yet. I was also testing a few PSU's which i got in a selection of computer parts.










Can't wait to add cable management holes to my case as it is a good case but messy and hard to route cables anywhere decent.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swrmxs* 
Can't wait to add cable management holes

Soon I hope, What a mess.


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
9.5/10 dude









Updated with remounted H50 location and took out the blue SATA cables and cleaned up the wires near the HDD area..

before:









after:









Im giving a 8.5-9 until the red sata cables get replaced with either black or white to match case, and the sleeving gets done. Looks nice man.

edit: is there any way you can move the SSD to the back of the mobo tray in the cable management area? that would clean them up a ton! also, that red sata cable you have sticking out up by the SSD... shove that somewhere


----------



## scottath

its an SSD

edit - welll that was a fail - was a page late :/


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


its an SSD

edit - welll that was a fail - was a page late :/


We aren't angry... but we are disappoint









Just kidding of course.... of course...


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


9.5/10 dude









Updated with remounted H50 location and took out the blue SATA cables and cleaned up the wires near the HDD area..

before:









after:










just grab some nzxt sleeved extension cables.


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


We aren't angry... but we are disappoint









Just kidding of course.... of course...










ill post this then:










fan cable is astray (from cpu) as its going to that controller in the bottom of the grame - and havent had time to take it behind yet.
and the ribbon cable is for the external MB control im using atm (ocing etc...)


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus20895*


It is a SSD or Solid State Drive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226168


O hahaha, I should have known that, I didn't think about it to much since it was placed in a different place, but its definitively cool

10/10


----------



## ffejrxx

this is a build for a frined

best i could do with the case
COOLER MASTER Elite 430

psu 8pin cable is just long enough to reach the top corner of the mobo

i will use a black anodized aluminum plate to cover the rear 120mm vent, that was sucking in cold air and blowing it out the top


----------



## mbudden

4/10.

Is there no cable management holes in that thing?


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
4/10.

Is there no cable management holes in that thing?

none i could use


----------



## slimbrady

are you powering that GTX from two different rails? Oo I guess that extra 6 pin that's hanging there disconnected doesn't quite reach?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ffejrxx* 
none i could use

Meh. Time for case modding.


----------



## ffejrxx

its getting power from all rails i think
2 molex chains to the y cable, and the other from the 6pin


----------



## kora04

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
4/10.

Is there no cable management holes in that thing?

Wait till you see mine....

3/10 hahha....


----------



## staryoshi

Such a beautiful motherboard engulfed in a sea of cables







And only 2 memory modules...

Rating: Shame out of 10.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
Wait till you see mine....

3/10 hahha....









Sigh... Mines gotten a bit worse. Kind of just said f it.
Can't remember where mine is though.

Nevermind. Right here.
I've added a IDE HDD so now there is a ugly IDE cable.
Added another Sata HDD so I have another SATA cable.
Haven't felt like going in and doing something about it.


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Such a beautiful motherboard engulfed in a sea of cables







And only 2 memory modules...

Rating: Shame out of 10.

lol, you should have seen it before


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ffejrxx* 
lol, you should have seen it before

You'd better watch out, I know where Minnesota is... I'm gonna sneak in through your "friend's" window and route his cables :3


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Such a beautiful motherboard engulfed in a sea of cables







And only 2 memory modules...

Rating: Shame out of 10.

haha, you didn't see the crap I tried to pull off on here


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Hey guys, I'm going to post my rig now. It's a Raidmax Smilodon, and I have a Corsair TX750W PSU with all of it's cables to try and hide. The first pic is what everyone can see when they look into my case, but the second pic shows where I hid all the cables I could.

There's absolutely no place for cable management. Those cables that you see in the second pic that I somewhat manage to hide are only there because I took out the fan that was originally there. Everything else just wouldn't fit because then I wouldn't be able to close my motherboard tray.

Although there's no cable management for this case, when I upgrade my video card, I'm going to try my hand at this one last time. In the first pic you can see some white cables, I'm going to put those in the back for sure. And as for all the other cables, I think I'm going to try and keep everything up to the roof top of the case. I don't know how I'll necessarily do that, maybe put like a box thing next to my PSU and stuff everything in there, then just put the cables in the back that need to go down.

Do you guys have any suggestions on how to improve my cable management?


----------



## rfjunkie

Micro Center is selling different colored extension cables... Red, Blue, Black, Green and White..

White

Red

Blue

Green

Black

They also have colored extensions for SATA and PCI-E


----------



## staryoshi

You can get red, white, and black NZXT extensions from Amazon for less









*http://tinyurl.com/2czsx3k*


----------



## Xyro TR1

The work computer. It ain't pretty, but it's super effective for cooling. You know, 'cus it gets so hot and stuff...










(Actually I just had to put it together really fast, so there it is)


----------



## Rourke Swift

Hi guys,

I know this will probably look pretty amateurish to you pros, but I haven't built a computer from the ground up in 11 years (back when "cable management" meant splitting IDE ribbons with a razor and bundling it in electrical tape) and was pretty excited to get everything running. Still, here's a noob's effort:










Probably should have routed the cord for the front panel HD audio before seating the power supply, but that'll have to wait till the next time I crack it open (and put in a real GPU)!


----------



## Eaglake

This is how looks my black box








This is how I like my baby









though i have a question.
After I put on noctua i haven't done OC cuz i was wondering is my PSU will get enough air to cool?


----------



## appleg33k85

I just have this one for now, I added a 3rd video card and re-managed some of the wires on the side, but here it is for now!


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


You can get red, white, and black NZXT extensions from Amazon for less









*http://tinyurl.com/2czsx3k*


I've got a Micro Center near by and don't like to wait for stuff to ship... I can live with paying the extra couple bucks. Plus the Shrink wrap matches on the ones from Micro Center...


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


This is how looks my black box








This is how I like my baby









though i have a question.
After I put on noctua i haven't done OC cuz i was wondering is my PSU will get enough air to cool?










What black box??????
I love that gerry rigged air duct in the 3.5" bay!









Please tell me those aren't Q-Tips holding that extra fan for the GPU!









Do you still need that second fan (coolind the NB)?

As for your PS, hold your hand at the exhaust. If there is good flow, and if the air isn't too warm.......... it probably will be alright.

What are your CPU & case temps?

Are those macadamia nuts left of the pc? Hand'em over!!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rourke Swift*


Hi guys,

I know this will probably look pretty amateurish to you pros, but I haven't built a computer from the ground up in 11 years (*back when "cable management" meant splitting IDE ribbons with a razor and bundling it in electrical tape*) and was pretty excited to get everything running. Still, here's a noob's effort:

*snip*

Probably should have routed the cord for the front panel HD audio before seating the power supply, but that'll have to wait till the next time I crack it open (and put in a real GPU)!


Haha, I remember doing that


----------



## euphoric28

New build any ideas would be appreciated...


----------



## Crabid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


This is how looks my black box








This is how I like my baby









though i have a question.
After I put on noctua i haven't done OC cuz i was wondering is my PSU will get enough air to cool?










OMG, now that is some Ghetto rigged fans on there!

Cotton buds and masking tape! I love it!

10/10 for ingenuity.

Sorry though, I'm going to have to say 5/10 for cable management.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *euphoric28*


New build any ideas would be appreciated...

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/b...8/IMG_1887.jpg


8.5/10. Is your back exhaust fan not connected (the wire hanging by the PSU)?









I love the lights. Are those Logisys True-Color? I think with sleeved cables the lighting would have an even better effect.


----------



## euphoric28

the wire hanging by the fan is actually to the lighting... The light is a PPA OLS home accent lighting kit that has been soldered into the system. I need to find a place to wire tie it to.


----------



## Shiveron

Red sata cables stick out like a sore thumb in there lol.

Edit: Imageshack fails hard. sec....
Edit2: Imgur saves the day


----------



## esproductions

LOL IDE nice.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
LOL IDE nice.

680i board lol. Plus the hard drive works just fine so it's w/e. 300gb of nothing but torret storage.


----------



## Bubeerj

My Awesome little jewel, I'm terrible at Cable management and this little case made it even harder for me... Oh well vote away!


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bubeerj*










My Awesome little jewel, I'm terrible at Cable management and this little case made it even harder for me... Oh well vote away!



lol, if you put your mind to it you can really make great cable management in almost any case.










i have the same case, judge my cable management as harsh as you'd like. i already know i could make it better somehow. btw your power supply is modular, mine is not lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabid*


OMG, now that is some Ghetto rigged fans on there!

Cotton buds and masking tape! I love it!

10/10 for ingenuity.

Sorry though, I'm going to have to say 5/10 for cable management.




hows this for ingenuity?







marines water bottle for a reservoir on my old tt armor+ mx lol.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


What black box??????
I love that gerry rigged air duct in the 3.5" bay!









Please tell me those aren't Q-Tips holding that extra fan for the GPU!









Do you still need that second fan (coolind the NB)?

As for your PS, hold your hand at the exhaust. If there is good flow, and if the air isn't too warm.......... it probably will be alright.

What are your CPU & case temps?

Are those macadamia nuts left of the pc? Hand'em over!!










i'm thinking that they are Q-Tips








as for temps they dropped after installing Noctua but I never got chance to stress my pc i'm thinking next week i'll test temps
as for NB already took off








hmm i was wondering about PSU, wont it overheat? i checked the airflow for psu at the rear and very little air comes out!


----------



## Bubeerj

Quote:



lol, if you put your mind to it you can really make great cable management in almost any case.










i have the same case, judge my cable management as harsh as you'd like. i already know i could make it better somehow. btw your power supply is modular, mine is not lol.


Seeing your cable management has made me think a little and I know I can do better now, thanks for the picture, I'm going to use it as a guideline and hopefully make my cable management better.


----------



## jbalsa2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bubeerj*


Seeing your cable management has made me think a little and I know I can do better now, thanks for the picture, I'm going to use it as a guideline and hopefully make my cable management better.


Yeah, antec has horrible cable management, but even I did pretty good without any management holes cut.


----------



## ph10m

^ that's smooth! Wish I had space enough behind my mobo to put cables..

I have a cooler master gladiator 600, painted it black inside and white on the outside, ran out of spray eventually and couldn't be bothered to get more, will replace it anytime soon.

there are no cable management holes in this case, apart from 2 wide open holes at the top right and bottom, wish there were more at the sides. Otherwise I thin I've made it look pretty slick!
Inside








And outside


----------



## Adhmuz

Not bad, the tubing you used is kinda out of place though. 8/10























































Not much more I can do.


----------



## ph10m

Looks well rad!

possible to get a more zoomed out picture? like of the whole thing


----------



## fshizl




----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bubeerj*


Seeing your cable management has made me think a little and I know I can do better now, thanks for the picture, I'm going to use it as a guideline and hopefully make my cable management better.


You have to take in account that I cut a hole in my mobo Trey for cable management as well as painted the interior metallic silver for better lighting. It's not hard to dremel a hole in there, might take 10 mins


----------



## captain_clayman

for the first one:
cables, what cables? i cant see any









for the second one:
it looks like a transformer dropped a load inside your case.


----------



## mru

There oughta be a hall of fame; and yours -fshizl- oughta be in there!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*












I think I've said it before, but excellent colour scheme you have going there. Nice work.


----------



## plagueis

My rig, utilizing all fan headers on my formula board


----------



## [email protected]

Man i am so jealous of those single sleeved wires, i cannot even do that myself cuz i'm scared to ruin the atx connector. Sure i can sleeve the others but the only solution may be just to send my psu to Frozen.cpu but i ain't prepared to spend 400 dollars just to get them sleeved.

I really really wanna do this kind of thing myself but i'm a rookie when it comes to sleeving like double molex connectors, they get confusing!

Only if i could get someone to do it for me lol. I envy you guys. I only have standard sleeving on mine and i want single wired sleeves, so easy to turn and bend cables that way.


----------



## Crabid

Ok, here goes:










I'd really like to get some sleeves for my cables tbh, just don't know when I'd get round to it.


----------



## esproductions

Nice







8.5/10 The drive bay area could use some cleanup.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Man i am so jealous of those single sleeved wires, i cannot even do that myself cuz i'm scared to ruin the atx connector. Sure i can sleeve the others but the only solution may be just to send my psu to Frozen.cpu but i ain't prepared to spend 400 dollars just to get them sleeved.

I really really wanna do this kind of thing myself but i'm a rookie when it comes to sleeving like double molex connectors, they get confusing!

Only if i could get someone to do it for me lol. I envy you guys. I only have standard sleeving on mine and i want single wired sleeves, so easy to turn and bend cables that way.


give me money and ill sleeve it for you







lol


----------



## jp27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crabid* 
Ok, here goes:










I'd really like to get some sleeves for my cables tbh, just don't know when I'd get round to it.

looks nice what size tubing is that 7/16"?


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## jack_burton1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jack_burton1985* 
Here's my Cooler Master Centurion 2, waiting to move into a CM690 II.

Front ...


and back ...


Update: I've just finished my CM690II.

The Front ...


and the Back ...


Fans ahead HDD are fixed with two alluminum stirrups, matt black painted.


----------



## karmuhhhh

This is my spare rig, lol. I just moved it from a CoolerMaster mATX case because it was too loud. Got a generic Gigabyte case (piece of junk) for like $15 at MicroCenter 

If anyone is wondering, it's a Pentium D 2.8 GHz


----------



## townending

dude, that is gorgeous


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jp27* 
looks nice what size tubing is that 7/16"?

Yup, 7/16" ID 5/8" OD


----------



## appleg33k85

Here is my cable management update, a little bit hard to do with tri-sli but this is what I have








*edit* Makes me wish I had bought a modular PSU, oh well, enjoy the one I have!


----------



## brl3git

Updated my rig, got a gtx480 super clocked edition and tried to tidy up.














































@appleg33k85 9/10 for cramped space it looks excellent.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brl3git* 
Updated my rig, got a gtx480 super clocked edition and tried to tidy up.

Feel free to join this club







Rasa Kit club
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...120-240-a.html


----------



## pjsockett

I just finished my new build. My first build was from a kit that included a Thermaltake V3 case that didn't really have any room for cable management, so this is my first crack at it.


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjsockett* 
I just finished my new build. My first build was from a kit that included a Thermaltake V3 case that didn't really have any room for cable management, so this is my first crack at it.
*snip*

9/10, pretty tidy.


----------



## jones_68843

Nice cm 690 ii cabling job.....9.5/10 for me since I really do like these cases and have been contemplating on getting this case maybe this week or waiting until the x-mas season is done and the boxing day sales are here. I really like the black on black u have there. Sorry to get off track but does this case cool well?

Jones


----------



## ibfreeekout

Mine got skipped over so thought I'd post it again. I just painted all the exposed metal with Plasti-dip so I figured I would spend a little bit of time with this (about 2 hours worth XD)




























Picture quality isn't the greatest either, Motorola Cliq doesn't have a great camera. Also that red and black wire across the hard drives is the side panel fan.


----------



## jones_68843

I give you a 8.5/10 for that job. It seems really hard to make the antec cases look good with hard drives jutting out like that....it's not visually appealing but get's the job done. I have some parts coming from Performance-pcs and wil post as soon as I cut the cable management holes in my Lian Li pc 60 case. It's gonna look sweet. I plan on enlarging the top 80 mm fan hole to 120 mm and then cutting an additional hole on the bottom and perhaps getting some mnpctech case feet to raise the profile to let the cool air in below. It should look pretty good by the time I'm done. The best thing about it is I can have the cable management holes "exactly" where I need them to be.


----------



## RttlnSnK

@bri3git, 8/20 from what i can see in your pics.
@ibfreeekout, a solid 7.5 for me but you have a really hard case to do cables. 
Anyway this is my CM590, too bad the second HDD really spoilt the clean cable management.
Before:








After:


----------



## reisya

first post in this thread

















i'm very appreciated for your comment and opinion


----------



## frigger

@ reisya 
7/10
those bare 24pin cables take it down a notch..and you could also try and clean up the bottom a bit more


----------



## reisya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frigger*


@ reisya 
7/10
those bare 24pin cables take it down a notch..and you could also try and clean up the bottom a bit more


thank you frigger, i'll try it up better next time..
space under mobo tray too little


----------



## TheRockMonsi

reisya, IMO cleaning up the bottom part will be about all you can do as far as cable management is concerned, after that, it's pretty much perfect for you. If you don't like your cables being bare, you can sleeve them, but that's not a management issue for me, so I wouldn't look at that under a bad light.


----------



## reisya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


reisya, IMO cleaning up the bottom part will be about all you can do as far as cable management is concerned, after that, it's pretty much perfect for you. If you don't like your cables being bare, you can sleeve them, but that's not a management issue for me, so I wouldn't look at that under a bad light.


thank you monsi








i'll cleaning up bottom part next time, still no idea how can i hide them









thanks for your opinion


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jack_burton1985*


Update: I've just finished my CM690II.

and the Back ...



Now that is CLEAN cable management!!! 10/10 from me.
What is that white part in the middle of the mobo tray? A fan power distrubtion?


----------



## EpicPie

My e-friend paid me 1200 to build him a computer. I made about 150 in profit and it only cost me $50 to ship it.








Specs:
NZXT Vulcan
Intel Core i7-875k @ 3.2GHz
G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600Mhz RAM (7-8-7-20-1N) 2x2Gb
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2
ASUS GTX 460 768Mb Factory Overclocked
OCZ Vertex 2 60Gb SSD Boot Drive, Seagate 1.5Tb 7200 RPM SATA II Storage Drive.
ASUS DVD Drive
Corsair H50 Water Cooling
OCZ StealthxStream2 600w


























































I know the wire management isn't the best but I was having a tough time getting the back panel closed with a ton of wire's behind it. >.>


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

7/10, with some extra work you probably could have hidden a lot more cables, though I dont know that case at all. Looks like it isnt high









Fractal Design Define XL








I still have to sleeve some cables, and hide a few, and add a few hard drives, but I'm pretty happy with it so far


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


7/10, with some extra work you probably could have hidden a lot more cables, though I dont know that case at all. Looks like it isnt high









Fractal Design Define XL








I still have to sleeve some cables, and hide a few, and add a few hard drives, but I'm pretty happy with it so far


















mmmm...I like this one a lot!
I'll give you 9/10


----------



## Live_free

Just redid my system's cable mangement. Looking a lot better now, any tips?




























Things I know I need to do.
-Sleeve cables
-Use black zip ties
-Connectors above heatsink need to be moved to back

Anything else?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*









mmmm...I like this one a lot!
I'll give you 9/10



















And its not even finished









@ above, looks pretty good imo, I dont have much to say that could improve it. Maybe using some black cables, or sleeving


----------



## SpeacialFeatures

@Live_free, looks very clean, well done. 8/10.

well heres my PC:

this is my old set up, and my first attempt at cable management







:










and this is how it looks now, after a few upgrades







:


































well its not as clean as many other cases here, and i could probably do better if i take the whole thing apart, but im lazy and im very happy with how it looks right now. sooo what do you all think?


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

SpecialFeatures, i give you 8.5/10, only issue is that silver case backing, and the fact that it's sorta umm, visible









10/10 for effort !


----------



## SpeacialFeatures

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT*


SpecialFeatures, i give you 8.5/10, only issue is that silver case backing, and the fact that it's sorta umm, visible









10/10 for effort !


thanks man, i was thinking about painting the inside of the case too, dark blue or black. but not for a while though, maybe when i upgrade my mobo.


----------



## brl3git

@Epicpie i give you 7/10, I just dont think that case was made for cable management lol


----------



## tLunter




----------



## tonkpils37

Here is my first attempt at cleaning up cables. I just purchased this 932 Black Edition. Let me know good or bad what I should change.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonkpils37* 
Here is my first attempt at cleaning up cables. I just purchased this 932 Black Edition. Let me know good or bad what I should change.

Add some u channel to those cable management holes


----------



## tonkpils37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Add some u channel to those cable management holes









where would I get u-channel?


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonkpils37* 
where would I get u-channel?

http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html


----------



## Projectil3

Damn







Here I was getting all excited about posting pics of my rig & its cables. Everyone's looks amazing compared to mine.. Eh here it is.


----------



## McTw1st

i know i know its a mess ^^ only temporary untill i finish my custom case


----------



## reaper~

A few updates. Change the mobo to R3F, new CPU, new GPU (570's are coming) and also move the H70 rad to the back of the case (mounted one fan externally).

Please be gentle.


















Yes, and I know I cheated since I have the Obsidian.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


A few updates. Change the mobo to R3F, new CPU, new GPU (570's are coming) and also move the H70 rad to the back of the case (mounted one fan externally).

Please be gentle.









Yes, and I know I cheated since I have the Obsidian.










Very sexy. 8.5/10 for a few niggling reasons... also I want to see the rest of the case









Also, my god I can only imagine how loud those 470s get


----------



## Eaglake

this is how my second pc looks like


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Very sexy. 8.5/10 for a few niggling reasons... also I want to see the rest of the case









Also, my god I can only imagine how loud those 470s get










Thanks! And yeah, they can be a little loud. That's why I'm stepping up to 570's since they run much cooler.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Thanks! And yeah, they can be a little loud. That's why I'm stepping up to 570's since they run much cooler.


If I were you I'd settle for two GTX570s and create some space between them







Forgot to compliment you on the sexy sleeving, too


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
If I were you I'd settle for two GTX570s and create some space between them







Forgot to compliment you on the sexy sleeving, too










why the hell is somone going to upgrade from tripple sli 470's to 570's for like 2 frames per scond increase? people love wasting money these days.


----------



## CrazyV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
why the hell is somone going to upgrade from tripple sli 470's to 570's for like 2 frames per scond increase? people love wasting money these days.

Yes, I agree...I love to upgrade even when it is not needed. Nothing like the smell of new hardware!!! lol


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
why the hell is somone going to upgrade from tripple sli 470's to 570's for like 2 frames per scond increase? people love wasting money these days.

It's OCN for crying out loud - what else would you expect?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
why the hell is somone going to upgrade from tripple sli 470's to 570's for like 2 frames per scond increase? people love wasting money these days.

Why does it matter to you what people spend their money on?







Just because they can afford it and they want it, doesn't mean you have to criticize them. Keep it to yourself.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


why the hell is somone going to upgrade from tripple sli 470's to 570's for like 2 frames per scond increase? people love wasting money these days.


There's more to system performance than raw frame rates. I was suggesting an upgrade that would maintain similar frame rates (or possibly improve them) in most applications while drastically cutting down the power consumption, noise and heat produced by the GPUs. GTX470s aligned as they are in his configuration are little nuclear-reactor-jet-engines.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
why the hell is somone going to upgrade from tripple sli 470's to 570's for like 2 frames per scond increase?

I do it just because I can.







Beside, I got all these benjamins lying around all over the house... gotta do something with them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
GTX470s aligned as they are in his configuration are little nuclear-reactor-jet-engines.

Haha, I love that. Nuclear-reactor-jet-engines.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


GTX470s aligned as they are in his configuration are little nuclear-reactor-jet-engines.


LOL. Nuclear-Reactor-Jet-Engines. One wrong bump and boom







. I would say get the GTX570's. Let your cards live a little longer.


----------



## Adhmuz

Damn nice system you have there Reaper, power to you if you can afford to upgrade and spend $1200+ on video cards. If I could I would, and again nice sleeving, just need to sleeve that wire coming in through the top water loop grommet.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


LOL. Nuclear-Reactor-Jet-Engines. One wrong bump and boom







. I would say get the GTX570's. Let your cards live a little longer.










I know, right. That is so funny and yeah, I'm on EVGA waiting list for step-up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


Damn nice system you have there Reaper, power to you if you can afford to upgrade and spend $1200+ on video cards. If I could I would, and again nice sleeving, just need to sleeve that wire coming in through the top water loop grommet.


Thanks and good catch there. I was hoping no-one sees it.


----------



## staryoshi

I should clarify, reference GTX470s are the aircraft/power-plants in question







My TwinFrozr II model had as much as a 25C delta vs a reference model (and it was in the restricted airflow position - aka above the reference model) and ran so much more quietly when I ran them in SLI briefly









Get those cards stepped up and post an updated picture so we can drool some more


----------



## Tennobanzai




----------



## esproductions




----------



## Liighthead

lolhacks.....

hmph.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11654289*
> http://imgur.com/CC2oY.jpg


That looks really good








I love the gpu, colors are perfect









9/10
To get 10/10 you need the same gpu's and the hx750w (for the colors).
Looks really awesome though!


----------



## Faraz

I'd say that's a 10/10. I think the SATA cables being black as well would slightly improve the look, but nothing to take points off for. Is that top 5850 the carbon fiber mod you did or am I thinking of someone else?

It's weird how this thread went from rating cables to rating the PSU and graphics card color.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;11657543*
> That looks really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the gpu, colors are perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10
> To get 10/10 you need the same gpu's and the hx750w (for the colors).
> Looks really awesome though!


I'm getting rid of the second 5850 soon, and custom stickers are coming in for the PSU. Thanks though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faraz1729;11657633*
> I'd say that's a 10/10. I think the SATA cables being black as well would slightly improve the look, but nothing to take points off for. Is that top 5850 the carbon fiber mod you did or am I thinking of someone else?
> 
> It's weird how this thread went from rating cables to rating the PSU and graphics card color.


Maybe I'll sleeve the SATA cables.

Yeah, I did the carbon fiber wrap mod on the top 5850... I posted a thread about it in another section.

And yes, lol @ that.


----------



## kingofyo1

did a bit more management, but I dont know... IMO it could still be a bit better, what yall think?



















and here's the before:


----------



## esproductions

The cable management seems to be terrible lol... but that's probably your case. I do like the sleeving though. 6/10


----------



## AliveByCircuits

Did the best i could.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliveByCircuits;11658716*
> Did the best i could.


linky no worky


----------



## DarkHollow

The cable management on a stock 900 sucks, with some mods its not so bad but I think I still need another hole or 2 in the tray (cant make em very big, just dont have the tools for it). I gotta say all in all not too bad for all the stuff that's crammed inside. I am also replacing a couple fans to make better airflow and make it quieter.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;11664890*
> The cable management on a stock 900 sucks, with some mods its not so bad but I think I still need another hole or 2 in the tray (cant make em very big, just dont have the tools for it). I gotta say all in all not too bad for all the stuff that's crammed inside. I am also replacing a couple fans to make better airflow and make it quieter.


I'd give you 7/10 as I have the same case and I know its a pain in the ass to cable manage. Those multi-colored wires make it look a whole lot worse though







Also you could tuck wires away and whatnot








Also you can fill out your specs in the User CP under System Information and then Add System (on the left hand side darker blue bar) so that you don't have to have it as your sig


----------



## Kvjavs

The 8pin power cable was too short to reroute behind the tray =(

Need to do some more work to it but here's it right now.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quiquirinn;11626843*
> Dude U Copy My Style


I notice he has a open bay on top, why not just cram the wires up there and everything would look nicer. I do notice you can probably just get a tool and make a hole.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11668920*
> Need to do some more work to it but here's it right now.


----------



## jamesmc874

Here is my new system. I haven't gone through and tweaked the cable layouts yet and didn't spend much time doing that to begin with. Anyone have any pointers for this case? I'm running the CoolerMaster HAF 942 and I think my sig has the rest of the specs :0)


----------



## brl3git

Updated I sleeved a few things, still not finished yet.


----------



## jbalsa2

No hard drive?


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;11675786*
> No hard drive?


its off to the right and the sata cable isnt sleeved yet.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;11664890*


Am I the only one that sees a transform in his computer?


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;11676111*
> Am I the only one that sees a transform in his computer?


i see a decepticon in there
*hides*


----------



## reaper~

^ lol Yeah when that Megahalems first came out, it was called the "Megatron" around here.


----------



## mru

@latinkid
Could you turn the PSU around so that it aspirates air from the bottom? Would give you enough length on your P12 cable....


----------



## Slick Slab McKnab

Go easy on me guys.









First build, didn't even think about cable management and I've learned that the TT V3 sucks at it...and hard. lol. But, I did the best I could with that I have. I probably will not sleeve on this rig, but who knows. That and I think the board I have is either too big for this case as far as where the cables need to go because they seem short and whatnot....or my psu has short cables...hmmm

Be gentle! haha

And of course, suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Latinkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;11678550*
> @latinkid
> Could you turn the PSU around so that it aspirates air from the bottom? Would give you enough length on your P12 cable....


yeah i should mod my case and make a hole the bottom.thanks for you opinion.


----------



## mru

I don't know the Antec cases....
You serious there no holes at the bottom?????? Never seen any case with the PSU at the bottom and no holes for it....


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;11680250*
> I don't know the Antec cases....
> You serious there no holes at the bottom?????? Never seen any case with the PSU at the bottom and no holes for it....


yep no holes


----------



## mru

OT

Cape Town as in SA?
Liverpool <3???? Now that is wishful thinking!

BTT


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


OT

Cape Town as in SA?
Liverpool <3???? Now that is wishful thinking!

BTT


Who said my family couldn't have come from there etc and I'm talking about the FC>>?


----------



## koreansrulez

My newest build... hopefully i'll be able to get the back of my case closed.

Attachment 185489

...dont mind the lack of processor


----------



## plagueis

Go easy on me, I posted my build a few weeks ago and no1 rated it. So here it is again.



















With door on:


----------



## mbudden

Shameless repost


----------



## Bal3Wolf

plagueis 9.2/10 the haf-x is great to hide wires.

Heres my stuff temp im going water when it comes in so then i will spend more time cleaning it up lol i didnt realize how big this case was gonna be i got cables barely reaching all over the place.


----------



## plagueis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11692700*
> Shameless repost


----------



## TheRockMonsi

First thing's first: Plagueis, your rating is somewhere between a 9-10/10, don't know for sure, but it's really good - that's the main point







. And for you Bal3Wolf, you'd get like a 4/10 I guess, but you are going wc and cleaning up more like you said, so I wouldn't worry about your situation.

Anyway, here's my new M59 and loving every bit of it. Don't be too harsh on the grading now







:


----------



## fr0st.

I'm proud of my sata cable cable-gami. I can't even see them


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plagueis;11692604*
> Go easy on me, I posted my build a few weeks ago and no1 rated it. So here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With door on:


You can start by removing those useless ad-don in the GPU as they don't help the temps at all for single card. 7/10, Get a Fan Controller so u don't connect the fans to the MB.


----------



## Regamaster

Here's my significant others rig, she loves monster btw.









System specs HERE


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regamaster;11697462*
> Here's my significant others rig, she loves monster btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs HERE


Thats about 8/10.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regamaster;11697462*
> Here's my significant others rig, she loves monster btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs HERE


That's a 10/10 imo. As far as cable management goes, it simply can't get better than that as far as I know. Overall I think the case looks pretty cool also. Nice job Rega.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine. Will update it shortly this week.

















*Edit:* I can take some pictures of the back if anyone is interested.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Wow, that's some serious management there buddy - almost too good for a score for that matter lol. That's like a 10/10 and then some.


----------



## plagueis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11697238*
> First thing's first: Plagueis, your rating is somewhere between a 9-10/10, don't know for sure, but it's really good - that's the main point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And for you Bal3Wolf, you'd get like a 4/10 I guess, but you are going wc and cleaning up more like you said, so I wouldn't worry about your situation.
> 
> Anyway, here's my new M59 and loving every bit of it. Don't be too harsh on the grading now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thanks bud, I'm switching to waterchilling soon =^_^=


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11697896*
> Wow, that's some serious management there buddy - almost too good for a score for that matter lol. That's like a 10/10 and then some.


Spend a lot of time thinking how much better i can do it lol. Some black Satas would help and sleeving some cables.


----------



## jones_68843

Just loving all the rigs here especially with the effort it takes sometimes to get our machines in tip top shape. I just got my HAF X last week and the cable management job is pretty good for the first attempt. I almost didn't get the back panel on and that's with a modular psu....lol

Just waiting on a shipment from performance-pcs.com for some cable tie downs and there's some u channel molding which is clear and has an adhesive side to it. I was thinking about stripping my rig down and making a small cut right below the bottom of my Motherboard at the point where my fron audio and usb cables plug in. The cables are tucked down behind the psu right now because it's only a 620 watt enermax modu82 so it's not huge by any stretch but still ranks high as a psu (read excellent reviews btw).

The front inputs with those rainbow cables need to be disguised as well....man are they ugly. I was thinking some slseeving would be good for them however when I have the gpu fan hooked up to the airduct you can't even see them but on the other hand I find all that gear hooked up to be rather crowded in there eventhough it's a beast of a case. I was going to go with the Lian Li case but if I had problems getting the back door on this case then I can only imagine what the Lian Li case would have been like. I'm a die hard perfectionist when it comes to certain things and I can forsee many revisions to the cable management in My X one I get the proper parts. I think everyone will really like it.

Jonesy


----------



## fr0st.

Why is no one rating mine


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*


Why is no one rating mine










Just found yours, can't believe I missed it. That's an easy 10/10 IMO. Like the black and red theme you got going too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*










I'm proud of my sata cable cable-gami. I can't even see them


----------



## koven

here's mine so far..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Nice koven, I'll wait to see how everything ends up before I rate it. That's one sexy setup you have there so far.


----------



## esproductions

Very nice... gearing up to be a 10/10


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Just found yours, can't believe I missed it. That's an easy 10/10 IMO. Like the black and red theme you got going too.










Thanks








It looks SO much better in real life, I can't even stress that enough.
I have like a 50$ elcheapo camera (my phone's camera is better lol) and I don't even know how to work it.


----------



## Badwrench

Was just looking around the web...so depressed about my cables now


















Actually, http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/ makes me wish I had the time and money to do all this stuff.


----------



## PC Gamer

Here is mine. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Badwrench

Looks clean PC Gamer. I actually like the use of the plastic wire wrapping, it matches the corsair cooling system quite well.


----------



## PC Gamer

Thanks, I thought it added to the system quite well too!


----------



## Gyn3c0l0g15t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11702310*
> Was just looking around the web...so depressed about my cables now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/ makes me wish I had the time and money to do all this stuff.


What is that picture of? Its awesome.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11706586*


Picture that's in focus, with light and without the side-panel then I'll rate


















Cheers


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyn3c0l0g15t;11706567*
> What is that picture of? Its awesome.


Mmm Fan Distribution board?


----------



## PC Gamer

I'll give you a perfect 10 TARRCO. Nice job!


----------



## kidaquarius

Here's my CM Elite 335 (budget case).
There is almost no place to tuck or hide cables.
I also just noticed my GPU power cables are crossed in this picture..










[tapatalk on android]


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;11706799*
> Mmm Fan Distribution board?


Back panel of this: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2010/pink-project-janik/037.htm

Getting so many ideas for my rig from this site. (dreaming of course)


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11707837*
> Back panel of this: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2010/pink-project-janik/037.htm
> 
> Getting so many ideas for my rig from this site. (dreaming of course)


What I would do to have my rig look like that... But with red or blue.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone know how to make one of those fan boards? would be nice to hide all the cables behind the board


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;11706799*
> Mmm Fan Distribution board?


What's up with the caps on it? What purpose would that serve?


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sladesurfer;998941*
> show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start
> 
> *My rig*


9.75/10 You just need to sleeve that fan cable going to the PWM header. Overall, fantastic job.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91;11708031*
> What's up with the caps on it? What purpose would that serve?


To me it actually looks like that unit controls the lighting around the motherboard inside the case. Only reason I say that is because in other pictures of that unit on back of the motherboard tray, it also has the pink LED lighting around it as well.


----------



## loop0001

dont tell me you just quoted the first post....


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001;11708225*
> dont tell me you just quoted the first post....


:wave2:Haha, I was wondering when someone would actually catch that. I can just see people going back post by post looking for it.
+1 for paying attention

@kidaquarius, nice job 8.5/10. I know it can be a pain keeping a small case clean, but try to sleeve the two GPU power cables together and tuck the sata cables behind the cage more.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;11708392*
> :wave2:Haha, I was wondering when someone would actually catch that. I can just see people going back post by post looking for it.
> +1 for paying attention


lol thanks







i just remember that the pic has the complete absence of a video card...for some odd reason i always remember it


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001;11708529*
> lol thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just remember that the pic has the complete absence of a video card...for some odd reason i always remember it


Look closer. I have no idea what card it is, but there is a card in the blue PCI-E slot.


----------



## kingofyo1

Ok this is as clean as I could get my setup. Did some good modification and made sure to use as many zip ties as possible ^^


----------



## brl3git

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


Ok this is as clean as I could get my setup. Did some good modification and made sure to use as many zip ties as possible ^^






































8.5/10
The only thing I dont like is the fan right over your video card.


----------



## kingofyo1




----------



## EpicPie




----------



## tmunn

Hello. To plz unabashedly rate my cables.


----------



## kingofyo1

epic: I'd switch those sata cables for black ones if possible
otherwise: 7.5/10

tmunn: for the case you have (i know its difficult to try to manage cables in a holeless area) thats a good 7/10. If ya have the ability to, maybe you should try sleeving your cables to get a better look?


----------



## AdvanSuper

No one ever rated mine


----------



## EpicPie

@ Advansuper, 10/10. It looks perfect!


----------



## Pieiam

My feeble efforts. tell me what you think!


----------



## RttlnSnK

@pieAm, 6.5/10 You can do better with that case.
My post somehow got missed so I am posting it again.
Anyway this is my CM590, too bad the second HDD really spoilt the clean cable management.
Before:








After:


----------



## Pieiam

How do i improve it







I cant seem to make it anymore neater


----------



## crunchie

My old Armour+ case (still have it)

Attachment 185796

And my CM HAF-X case

Attachment 185797


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Very nice... gearing up to be a 10/10











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Nice koven, I'll wait to see how everything ends up before I rate it. That's one sexy setup you have there so far.










thanks! made some more progress... just waiting for 2 more fittings to before i start leak testing

also, just noticed i forgot to flip the cpu block so my inlet/outlet is backwards right now


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


Was just looking around the web...so depressed about my cables now


















Actually, http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/ makes me wish I had the time and money to do all this stuff.


This is a rig of one of the hwluxx forum members in Germany.
The caps are Screw/nut covers.
The main mod was to unsolder all of the pinheaders on the mobo, and re-solder them under the mobo with 90Â° headers.
The little board in the middle is the power distribution board for the lighting, inl two capacitors and two potentiometers; if memory serves me well.
Oh yeah, and the whole thing is of course sleeved.

This guy is a master at soldering & sleeving. He etches his own circuit boards....

Definitely something to drool over, and keep as an inspiration..


----------



## brl3git

@Koven 9.8/10

Only thing I can find wrong with your build is the cables at the bottom grommets not being sleeved.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


Look closer. I have no idea what card it is, but there is a card in the blue PCI-E slot.


well ill be damned... been wrong the whole time.. this is crazy!!!!!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pieiam*



















My feeble efforts. tell me what you think!


Not bad, I agree with rttlnSnk, 6.5/10. 
Suggestions:
1. The satas can be tucked into the nearest hole then run up the back of the drive cage with black zipties. 
2. All the wires coming out of the PSU (orange, red, and yellow) can be sleeved, or at least wrapped in electrical tape. 
3. The red and black wires running across the pci slots should be under the mobo at least.


----------



## CrowsZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;11697272*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud of my sata cable cable-gami. I can't even see them


10/10







:devil-smi


----------



## EpicPie

Any tips on how I can improve?


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrowsZero;11713968*
> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil-smi


Thanks!


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;11714873*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on how I can improve?


why yes actually... lose the orange sata cables for black ones, sleeve or electrical tape the ends of your power cables,route the 8 pin connector for your mobo behind the mobo and get a sleeved extension if its not long enough to reach


----------



## BackBeat

My share


----------



## kingofyo1

backbeat: 9.5-10! Only thing i can see you can do at this point is move that 8pin connector behind the mobo! other than that, you're perfect in my book! good job


----------



## jbalsa2

I agree with Kingo, it would be a solid 10 if you moved the 8 pin behind the mobo.

If you don't have a hole, drill one. It's not difficult.


----------



## kidaquarius

Ok.
New heatsink.
New pic.
Still no sleeves though..










[tapatalk on android]


----------



## BackBeat

@kingofyo1 & jbalsa2

I could have re-routed the cable behind if only I had the extension.. didn't have one as of now but will definitely extend it soon..

Thanks for the rate!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

future upgrades in cables: blacks sata´s and I need to find a way to paint those ugly gray cables and the rainbow from the top panel


----------



## jp27

nice scout looks good 8/10


----------



## tmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;11710746*
> tmunn: for the case you have (i know its difficult to try to manage cables in a holeless area) thats a good 7/10. If ya have the ability to, maybe you should try sleeving your cables to get a better look?


Thanks. I don't really spend too much time looking at the insides of my windowless case, lol. Airflow is my only concern.


----------



## handi420

New Gpu's!









Stupid red striped messed up my blue and black theme


----------



## TheRockMonsi

handi, that looks awesome!!!!!!!!! I so want to see the rest of that case!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


No one ever rated mine




























8/10 The cables going in front of the hoses make it look a little messy. Run the hoses in front for 9/10, and sleeve the bottom VGA power cables for an extra .5


----------



## Pieiam

Cant tuck the red and black cables, its too short and there isnt a nearby hole to tuck it under.


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *handi420*


New Gpu's!









Stupid red striped messed up my blue and black theme










looks pretty sweet. only thigns i would suggest: finish sleeving the psu or alternatively clean up that little strip of mess between the HD bay and the MOBO, also sleeve the corsair cooler cable going over the tube as well as the fan wires up top

Overall I'd say a 8.5 or 9


----------



## LiFTed

Here's what an hour and a fresh packet of cable ties got me


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

7/10


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiFTed;11724437*
> Here's what an hour and a fresh packet of cable ties got me


Not too bad for that little case. 8/10 for effort. Tighten up the bundle coming off the PSU and inside the HDD cage, and dont forget to clip the ends off the zip ties. That case would be easier on the eyes if it were blacked out inside.


----------



## Badwrench

Ok, my turn: My little CM310 elite (Yes, its small, that is an mATX board in there)

Before:









During: (Had some fun with the cutoff wheel before painting)

















Result:








and a little closer


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11724845*
> Ok, my turn: My little CM310 elite (Yes, its small, that is an mATX board in there)
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During: (Had some fun with the cutoff wheel before painting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little closer


A very rare 10/10, nicely done. I like that cooler, its kind of like opening the hood of a classic muscle car. How does it cool. Oh, and where did that rat move to after you evicted it from your case.

*Edit:* Just a few things to make that a really awesome case. Add some feet, then add a 120mm intake on the bottom, and a 120mm exhaust on top. You could probably replace all your fans with lower speed fans so its quieter too. Then, get rid of that but ugly side window fan, cut out the intake screen straight down and make the window larger with cleaner lines. And add a light to show everything off.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;11725058*
> A very rare 10/10, nicely done. I like that cooler, its kind of like opening the hood of a classic muscle car. How does it cool. Oh, and where did that rat move to after you evicted it from your case.
> 
> *Edit:* Just a few things to make that a really awesome case. Add some feet, then add a 120mm intake on the bottom, and a 120mm exhaust on top. You could probably replace all your fans with lower speed fans so its quieter too. Then, get rid of that but ugly side window fan, cut out the intake screen straight down and make the window larger with cleaner lines. And add a light to show everything off.


Thanks. I was just about to order some feet from frozenpc and was looking at these fans : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-233-045&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo. My current fans are silent. Only thing I hear is the rear, but it is moving over 100 cfm, so I can't complain.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11725761*
> Thanks. I was just about to order some feet from frozenpc and was looking at these fans : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-233-045&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo. My current fans are silent. Only thing I hear is the rear, but it is moving over 100 cfm, so I can't complain.


Those are pretty good, but the white LEDs might be a bit much. I would replace the exhaust with one too. Positive pressure is better anyway.


----------



## jones_68843

I really like the all black paint job on that rig. I give it a 10/10...can't see a damn wire...


----------



## saint19

Guys, a little question. What can I use to paint my case inside? Just a normal spray paint?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;11728072*
> Guys, a little question. What can I use to paint my case inside? Just a normal spray paint?


Yea, can do. Just be sure to sand it down lightly and use primer.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11728080*
> Yea, can do. Just be sure to sand it down lightly and use primer.


Can you explain that much better or in other words? The English isn't my 1st language, so, I can't understand that very well.


----------



## jones_68843

Just find a Low grit sandpaper and get some self-etching primer and then even some automotive grade spray paint might do the trick.


----------



## ProRules

10/10!
Great paining and great cable managment!
Good job!


----------



## jones_68843

With regards to cable management on the HAF X on the bottom right hand side all of my front input wires plug into my Motherboard. What I want to do is spraypaint those cables black and run them underneath (behind) the motherboard and up through the top cable management hole. It would neaten it up quite well I think....thoughts.

Jones


----------



## coreyL

someone show me a better antec 300 cable management. and if anyone says to sleeve my 24 pin cable, i will stab a baby kitten. there is NO REASON in doing that at all, other than ******ed people seem to think it makes more bling in the computer, it actually RESTRICTS airflow more than my 24 pin cable. i'd like it if they were all blalck, but meh. by the way, the antec 300 has NO CABLE MANAGEMENT HOLES WHAT SO EVER.



















thats an empty antec 300. i'm guessing since i have no sleeved atx cable, i'll get a 6 out of 10.


----------



## jbalsa2

Corey;

I feel your pain. I have a 600 which is identical on the interior. But you can't say that you've done the best. See my post on the 600. It took me many hours, but I did it.

Also, you did mod a management hole in there, so you can't say you don't have any.
7.5/10 for effort


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;11731190*
> Corey;
> 
> I feel your pain. I have a 600 which is identical on the interior. But you can't say that you've done the best. See my post on the 600. It took me many hours, but I did it.
> 
> Also, you did mod a management hole in there, so you can't say you don't have any.
> 7.5/10 for effort


i never said i did the BEST i said show me a BETTER one lol.

its not like i have an 800D lol, and that took me about 6 hours, then again i don't have special clips or sleeving or extensions, or a modular psu in there or ANYTHING.

mind linking your antec 600.


----------



## jp27

uhh, it's an okay antec 300, i've seen plenty of better ones

just one of many examples, from a quick ~5sec search










i wanted to give your antec a 8/10, but i'd give it a 6.5/10 mainly cus of your douchey attitude
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11731074*
> someone show me a better antec 300 cable management. and if anyone says to sleeve my 24 pin cable, i will stab a baby kitten. there is NO REASON in doing that at all, other than ******ed people seem to think it makes more bling in the computer, it actually RESTRICTS airflow more than my 24 pin cable.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbalsa2

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here-350.html#post11543871


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11731074*
> someone show me a better antec 300 cable management. and if anyone says to sleeve my 24 pin cable, i will stab a baby kitten. there is NO REASON in doing that at all, other than ******ed people seem to think it makes more bling in the computer, it actually RESTRICTS airflow more than my 24 pin cable. i'd like it if they were all blalck, but meh. by the way, the antec 300 has NO CABLE MANAGEMENT HOLES WHAT SO EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats an empty antec 300. i'm guessing since i have no sleeved atx cable, i'll get a 6 out of 10.


Its pretty good for what you had to work with. All those big cases make it look so easy. I would have found a better place for that light. All it does is emphasize the cables. Maybe on the top. And what is the air flow direction on your heatsink. Wouldnt you get better performance with the fan pushing the air through the heatsink, and letting the top fan pull the heat away from it.
Over all I would give it an 7.5/10


----------



## allenottawa

^ Inside my case. Please don't kill me... It was my first build and I didn't understand that you hide the cables on the other side of the case.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handi420;11719084*
> New Gpu's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid red striped messed up my blue and black theme


Take the fan shrouds off, tape them off and spray your blue over your red. Also, 2 pieces of blue electrical tape would cover the gold bridges nicely, and while you got the tape out, hit the cluster of wires running from behind the HDD cages. Overall great job. Would love to see a picture of the whole thing.


----------



## kev_b

I had the blue Deep Cool fans in the case, replaced then tonight with red Xilence XPF120.2CF fans, same as the Deep Cool fans but rebranded with a different name.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;11728072*
> Guys, a little question. What can I use to paint my case inside? Just a normal spray paint?


Look over here


----------



## G0T CaMeL T0ES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidaquarius;11716424*
> Ok.
> New heatsink.
> New pic.
> Still no sleeves though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tapatalk on android]


@kidaquarius...i have that case. I have some suggestions that might help. btw u have done the best cable management i have seen on that case.
1. Drill one cable routing hole right behind the wires so you can route them through the back of the case.
2. Mount the H50 on the top. What i did on mine was get a fan grill and drilled a 120mm whole for one fan to suck in air from the top of the case in. Then had another fan pushing air into the case. Then i just put a exhaust fan in the back.
3.turn the hard drives around.


----------



## gamingowiz

i twaz skipped D: pg 1388 last one


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;11731575*
> Its pretty good for what you had to work with. All those big cases make it look so easy. I would have found a better place for that light. All it does is emphasize the cables. Maybe on the top. And what is the air flow direction on your heatsink. Wouldnt you get better performance with the fan pushing the air through the heatsink, and letting the top fan pull the heat away from it.
> Over all I would give it an 7.5/10


It's a pull pull fan setup


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G0T CaMeL T0ES;11734046*
> @kidaquarius...i have that case. I have some suggestions that might help. btw u have done the best cable management i have seen on that case.
> 1. Drill one cable routing hole right behind the wires so you can route them through the back of the case.
> 2. Mount the H50 on the top. What i did on mine was get a fan grill and drilled a 120mm whole for one fan to suck in air from the top of the case in. Then had another fan pushing air into the case. Then i just put a exhaust fan in the back.
> 3.turn the hard drives around.


That is a very impressive effort you did. I would have done EXACTLY the same thing you do if i had a case like this. Well done. 8/10


----------



## kidaquarius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G0T CaMeL T0ES*


@kidaquarius...i have that case. I have some suggestions that might help. btw u have done the best cable management i have seen on that case. 
1. Drill one cable routing hole right behind the wires so you can route them through the back of the case.
2. Mount the H50 on the top. What i did on mine was get a fan grill and drilled a 120mm whole for one fan to suck in air from the top of the case in. Then had another fan pushing air into the case. Then i just put a exhaust fan in the back. 
3.turn the hard drives around.


Thanks for the feedback.

I have a few things in mind.. One being drilling the holes for the cables.

Flipping the drives won't work. 
The cables end were pressing against the front intake fan.
I tried it once and that's what happened.
I may try it again.

Thanks again.

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## jbalsa2

Aquarius,

The drives SHOULD press against the fans in a normal situation, you need to pull the drives out a bit, and you will only be able to utilize one screw hole on the drive on each side. Thats just a reality of flipping drives.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidaquarius*


Thanks for the feedback.

I have a few things in mind.. One being drilling the holes for the cables.

Flipping the drives won't work. 
The cables end were pressing against the front intake fan.
I tried it once and that's what happened.
I may try it again.

Thanks again.

[tapatalk on android]


Put them where you want them, mark where the holes need to be and drill them yourself. Thats what I did, or else the drive stuck out too far.


----------



## kidaquarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11743324*
> Put them where you want them, mark where the holes need to be and drill them yourself. Thats what I did, or else the drive stuck out too far.


Oh man, for sure.
I don't know why I don't think of this stuff myself!

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11741263*


10/10

Awsome!


----------



## tw33k

View attachment 186182


The only problem is I can't move that molex connector because I need it to connect my side fan







Other than that I think it's pretty good. What do you think?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;11744364*
> View attachment 186182
> 
> 
> The only problem is I can't move that molex connector because I need it to connect my side fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I think it's pretty good. What do you think?


I'd give you a 7/10, disregarding that molex connector.

You should buy an extension for it so you can make it look cleaner.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

All stock cables in a cm690 (all are routed through the back)










Can't see much... only what needs to be there


----------



## esproductions

Pretty good effort, the stuff between the power supply and the fans are a little messy. 8/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11748016*
> Pretty good effort, the stuff between the power supply and the fans are a little messy. 8/10


Agreed, although I'd be a bit more generous and give an 8.5/10.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Any tips?

Cheers?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11741263*


Okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11744317*
> 10/10
> 
> Awsome!


Why'd you rate yourself?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11749373*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> Cheers?


Stop shamelessly bumping yourself.
& yes. I just called you out for it.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11749402*
> Okay.
> 
> Why'd you rate yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop shamelessly bumping yourself.
> & yes. I just called you out for it.


Because i posted in this thread 3 times, and got skipped all 3 times -.-
No one else rated, so i might aswell rate my self lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well heres my case and loop i might be able to clean up the wires a little more but i spent all night getting it just right.


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;11749437*
> Well heres my case and loop i might be able to clean up the wires a little more but i spent all night getting it just right.


9/10 even though some cables are visible I love the color scheme it looks sick with a full window as well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yea i might spend some more time but not alot i can do about those hardrive cables and the pcie ones. Getting that rx360 with push pull was not fun at all lol i had to work to get every cm so i could install and take out my ram.


----------



## mohmet

NO RATE
MY CASE NEED A TRIAL


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol suprising as it is thats not as bad as it could be a little work and you could have it looking really good.


----------



## loop0001

my question is why the hell did they make...twisty sata cables?!?!?!?


----------



## ElectrixPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001;11750480*
> my question is why the hell did they make...twisty sata cables?!?!?!?


its not, you can twist them at home, i used to do it when i raced rc cars..


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohmet;11749756*
> NO RATE
> MY CASE NEED A TRIAL


I'm sorry, but the verdict is the death penalty


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'm not sure if I should add another GTS 450 or do sleeving next. Is my cables that bad?


----------



## kingofyo1

doesnt look bad at all.. but it does look like you need some more water in that micro res









8.5/10 and a sleeve job would give you a 9 or 9.5 from me


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElectrixPC*


its not, you can twist them at home, i used to do it when i raced rc cars..


yep
its easy to do with a pen
but looks better with fan and straight mobo wires than sata cables tho


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElectrixPC*


its not, you can twist them at home, i used to do it when i raced rc cars..


bleh...


----------



## timma100

be as mean as you want







I know its horrible (My old rig)
Yes it is a Gateway at heart


----------



## tw33k

Omg!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*



















Any tips?

Cheers?


Looks nice an clean to me. Short of sleeving everything i'd give it a 10/10 just like the other person


----------



## grizzlyblunting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11748016*
> Pretty good effort, the stuff between the power supply and the fans are a little messy. 8/10


Haha yeah, can't do much tho... Thats just stuff coming through the hole up to the mobo/ fans... guess I could put extensions in and run it a little bit differently... meh f%^k it


----------



## Khaotik55

You jelly?











I'd give myself a 4/10. Because this cable management took me a good 6 minutes. I basically gave a 2/10 effort wise. I didn't even use any of my cable management holes.

I slapped it all in there quickly because my old corsair died. This is the result of mid-night power supply exchange.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaotik55;11753935*
> You jelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give myself a 4/10. Because this cable management took me a good 6 minutes. I basically gave a 2/10 effort wise. I didn't even use any of my cable management holes.
> 
> I slapped it all in there quickly because my old corsair died. This is the result of mid-night power supply exchange.


Yeah thats pretty much 1/10. That's a realllllyy weird place for the 24pin. I dont understand why they don't make the 24pin sideways as well, it'd help a lot with making it look nicer.


----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11754027*
> Yeah thats pretty much 1/10. That's a realllllyy weird place for the 24pin. I dont understand why they don't make the 24pin sideways as well, it'd help a lot with making it look nicer.


There's no way in hell that's a 1/10. A 1/10 would be the gateway a few posts above. LOL


----------



## Crucial09

what do you think?


----------



## yann3804

To Crucial09

Nice cable management! But I see what you did there, covered the case with shadow so we can't see the wires?


----------



## crunchie

Anyone want to have a poke at mine? It's a few pages back


----------



## CrackerJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11724845*


10/10 if that's your prerunner.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yann3804;11754150*
> To Crucial09
> 
> Nice cable management! But I see what you did there, covered the case with shadow so we can't see the wires?


Didn't try to. lol just had the flash off to capture the blue glow.
I can take some more with better lighting? lol
And with my accelero gtx pro cooler on my graphic card.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;11755479*
> Anyone want to have a poke at mine? It's a few pages back


Post it again, or at least the link to that post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrackerJack;11756885*
> 10/10 if that's your prerunner.


10/10 for the hot babes I just noticed.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11758229*
> Post it again, or at least the link to that post.


Here you go;


----------



## robbo2

I'll give it a 9/10 simply because I hate the twisted pig tail like wires


----------



## crunchie

Not that keen on them myself







. Couldn't think what else to do with it though.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;11758522*
> Not that keen on them myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Couldn't think what else to do with it though.


cut it shorter and sleeve it black


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11758601*
> cut it shorter and sleeve it black


Will look at doing that. I have to RMA my PSU, so that will be a good time to do it.

Cheers.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;11758522*
> Not that keen on them myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Couldn't think what else to do with it though.


I think I'd try running it around the fan some to get rid of the extra wiring, but I don't know if that would really work. Other than that, you did a pretty solid job.


----------



## crunchie

Thanks







. It looked pretty daunting at the start when you see all those wires hanging before anything is installed.
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;11758522*
> Not that keen on them myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Couldn't think what else to do with it though.


Like TheRockMonsi said I would wrap it around the fan using the fan screws to secure it. Merry Xmas to you to dude


----------



## grizzlyblunting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaotik55;11754041*
> There's no way in hell that's a 1/10. A 1/10 would be the gateway a few posts above. LOL


1/10 is generous


----------



## philhalo66

ahaha its really bad be as mean as you want


----------



## esproductions

wow. looks like you need to be a surgeon to be able to do anything.


----------



## crunchie

What do you guys recommend for finishing off the sleeved ends? I am thinking heatshrink.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


What do you guys recommend for finishing off the sleeved ends? I am thinking heatshrink.










Heatshrink will be fine...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


ahaha its really bad be as mean as you want











Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


wow. looks like you need to be a surgeon to be able to do anything.


Haha, yeah. Put your hand in there and there's no telling what you'll get out of that.


----------



## Projectil3

Rate my "Cables" Right?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


Rate my "Cables" Right?


























I was going to redirect you to this thread here, but it seems like you've found your way there already.







With that being said, feel free to post the cable management that's going on inside your case as well.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;11758926*
> ahaha its really bad be as mean as you want


Reminds my of that game Operation,touch the side and get shocked.

Please fix that monitor cable looks like it's going to tear end off the card.

I could be meaner but it's the holidays and all.









Now grab some ties and show us what you can really do with it.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;11758926*
> ahaha its really bad be as mean as you want


This is the picture that needs to be sent to Antec to get them to make cases with better cable management options.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;11758926*
> ahaha its really bad be as mean as you want












we have the same case. everyone gives me like 6 and 7 out of 10, why the hell?

somone show me a pic of a better cable managed antec 300. or is it just because my rig is garbage?

btw he has a MODULAR psu, i don't.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11763153*
> we have the same case. everyone gives me like 6 and 7 out of 10, why the hell?
> 
> somone show me a pic of a better cable managed antec 300. or is it just because my rig is garbage?
> 
> btw he has a MODULAR psu, i don't.


No, your rig is not garbage, its pretty good. Better management than my Lian-Li. And a 7 is not a bad score, just that there is room for improvement. The first thing that catches my eye, is the light. All those cables in front of it kind of defeats the purpose. Move the light (use your imagination), or get a smaller one in a different location, and you can hide those cables better. I also see a fan cable not sleeved connected to a header on the board. Unfortunately, to get a near perfect score, you will need to mod your case a little. High scores dont come cheap, not on OCN anyway.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;11763237*
> No, your rig is not garbage, its pretty good. Better management than my Lian-Li. And a 7 is not a bad score, just that there is room for improvement. The first thing that catches my eye, is the light. All those cables in front of it kind of defeats the purpose. Move the light (use your imagination), or get a smaller one in a different location, and you can hide those cables better. I also see a fan cable not sleeved connected to a header on the board. Unfortunately, to get a near perfect score, you will need to mod your case a little. High scores dont come cheap, not on OCN anyway.


i purposely put my light there so that every cable that was there COULD be seen, therefore it's the absolute furthest i could go from cheating in cable management. you have a point with the unsleeved fan cable i guess. then again iv'e been focusing on audio more lately than my actual rig


----------



## animal0307

Might as well embarrass myself.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11763153*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have the same case. everyone gives me like 6 and 7 out of 10, why the hell?
> 
> somone show me a pic of a better cable managed antec 300. or is it just because my rig is garbage?
> 
> btw he has a MODULAR psu, i don't.


I always thought that your cable management was a lot better than what people gave you credit for, and putting your rig next to this guy's makes me think that even more now. I know before some guys were telling you "you can do better, you even have a hole for management" or something like that, but really, for your case you cannot do any better. If so, I'd gladly like to see the other guys try and see what comes of their effort.

If there was anything I could recommend to you, it's to use a bigger camera.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11763370*


Holy hell...that's one freaking bad ass setup. Only things that bug me are the fan cables above and underneath the heatsink and right beside the top exhaust fan. Other than that it's pretty much perfect.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11763263*
> i purposely put my light there so that every cable that was there COULD be seen, therefore it's the absolute furthest i could go from cheating in cable management. you have a point with the unsleeved fan cable i guess. then again iv'e been focusing on audio more lately than my actual rig


Ahhh, but the whole point of cable management is for the cables *not* to be seen. No cheating there. IMO, I would mount the light either on the top, or along the HDD cage using tabs maybe, so all of the inside of your rig would be nicely lit. With a windowed door (blocking the glare of the light), this would look fantastic in your case.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;11763498*
> Ahhh, but the whole point of cable management is for the cables *not* to be seen. No cheating there. IMO, I would mount the light either on the top, or along the HDD cage using tabs maybe, so all of the inside of your rig would be nicely lit. With a windowed door (blocking the glare of the light), this would look fantastic in your case.


Yeah I might do that If I don't get an 800d for Xmas.


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11763735*
> Yeah I might do that If I don't get an 800d for Xmas.


I wish I got Computer stuff for Christmas... Everyone gets enraged when I ask them for computer stuff...


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;11764067*
> I wish I got Computer stuff for Christmas... Everyone gets enraged when I ask them for computer stuff...


Same here actually..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;11764067*
> I wish I got Computer stuff for Christmas... Everyone gets enraged when I ask them for computer stuff...


I hope you're not asking them for $300+ video cards. My advise would be to ask them for things under $100, like your RAM, or if you wanted a new case like the M59 I got for $45.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11763404*
> Holy hell...that's one freaking bad ass setup. Only things that bug me are the fan cables above and underneath the heatsink and right beside the top exhaust fan. Other than that it's pretty much perfect.


Thanks, yeah those fan cables bother me too. Perhaps I'll sleeve 'em black and they won't 'pop' so much.


----------



## allenottawa

Spent quite awhile trying to jam it all in there! No modding done to the case at all, totally stock. It was really hard to fit it all in there.

Right now a few cables are flying around (I can't hold them down without a motherboard) but that will change. Other then that, how is it?


----------



## kingofyo1

allen, I'd suggest trying to sleeve the header wires if possible. Without all your components its kinda difficult to judge, but I'd say with the minimalistic amount of holes for cable management: 8/10


----------



## reflex99

my rig sans ST hypers


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;11767790*
> allen, I'd suggest trying to sleeve the header wires if possible. Without all your components its kinda difficult to judge, but I'd say with the minimalistic amount of holes for cable management: 8/10


Yessss, I knew I didn't waste my time.







I think once my parts come in it'll look a lot better. Is sleeving the pins even worth the look? They won't be showing more than an inch or two.


----------



## Morizuno

I think as long as they fit in the hole you should be fine, 7/10 though simply because a modular psu would make it much easier and because you have no mobo in yet


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;11767994*
> I think as long as they fit in the hole you should be fine, 7/10 though simply because a modular psu would make it much easier and because you have no mobo in yet


Pffff! Modular PSU's are for wimps! Real men take it all!









I actually just had an idea about how to almost totally hide the pins, run them from another hole under the motherboard. You really won't be able to see them then.


----------



## kidaquarius

Skyline,

Your rig is super fresh. 9.8/10.
The push fan power cables are my only real gripe.
I'm sure performance from that machine is unreal.


----------



## Anton338

Rate my cable management lol
Not the best, but certainly not the worst! xD

I'll redo it once something goes wrong and I gotta open it up again. Too lazy atm.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anton338;11768322*
> -snip-
> 
> Rate my cable management lol
> Not the best, but certainly not the worst! xD
> 
> I'll redo it once something goes wrong and I gotta open it up again. Too lazy atm.


6/10. You can probably do a bit better in a HAF 922.









Here's mine.










Pardon the crappy phone picture.


----------



## reflex99

5/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11768629*


6/10. Move all those cables underneath the MSI box, that's as good as that can get. If you decide not to do that, at least get the cables out of the hsf's way.


----------



## Ren-dog

Got a new case today.

I went from a HAF932 to a Bitfenix Colossus.

Colossus.









HAF932.









I think i need to do some work on the colossus.


----------



## reflex99

Collosus 5/10

932 7/10


----------



## RttlnSnK

Anyway this is my CM590, too bad the second HDD really spoilt the clean cable management.
Before:








After:


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


I always thought that your cable management was a lot better than what people gave you credit for, and putting your rig next to this guy's makes me think that even more now. I know before some guys were telling you "you can do better, you even have a hole for management" or something like that, but really, for your case you cannot do any better. If so, I'd gladly like to see the other guys try and see what comes of their effort.

If there was anything I could recommend to you, it's to use a bigger camera.










Thanks







I miss my old tt armor mx+ lol. But I do think I'm going to get an 800D some time soon to match my hifi equipment. Btw that giant 105 pound box in the corner, is my subwoofer lol. It's my new velodyne ULD 18, equivalent to the DD 18. Got it for $200







the second pic shows the velodyne servo controller which is a 400 watt class b amp and servo controller for the velodyne sub. That's what the 800d would match perfectly. Also when I build my 5 channel quad 405 amplifier, that will match perfectly as well.



















How do you think an 800d would look next to that?


----------



## Morizuno

nice colossus! I still need to sleeve my cables before I try to do some cable management


----------



## GJF47

New case today


----------



## Faraz

Very nice and clean. 10/10.

I like the SSD placement.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;11769215*
> Got a new case today.
> 
> I went from a HAF932 to a Bitfenix Colossus.
> 
> Colossus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to do some work on the colossus.


Haha, yeah, I agree with you on that, but I don't think you need a whole lot of work on it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK;11770703*
> Anyway this is my CM590, too bad the second HDD really spoilt the clean cable management.
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


For your case, that's as good as anybody can get as far as cable management is concerned IMO. That's at least a 9/10 for me anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11770894*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my old tt armor mx+ lol. But I do think I'm going to get an 800D some time soon to match my hifi equipment. Btw that giant 105 pound box in the corner, is my subwoofer lol. It's my new velodyne ULD 18, equivalent to the DD 18. Got it for $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second pic shows the velodyne servo controller which is a 400 watt class b amp and servo controller for the velodyne sub. That's what the 800d would match perfectly. Also when I build my 5 channel quad 405 amplifier, that will match perfectly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think an 800d would look next to that?


I think it'd go very well with all that...if it could fit!!! Have you seen how big those Corsair cases are?! I saw one at a local CompUSA and holy crap are they huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's my only concern.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11772077*
> New case today


BAD-FREAKING-ASS!!!!!!!!!!! Easy 10/10. Nice work GJF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11772366*
> Haha, yeah, I agree with you on that, but I don't think you need a whole lot of work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your case, that's as good as anybody can get as far as cable management is concerned IMO. That's at least a 9/10 for me anyway.
> 
> I think it'd go very well with all that...if it could fit!!! Have you seen how big those Corsair cases are?! I saw one at a local CompUSA and holy crap are they huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's my only concern.
> 
> BAD-FREAKING-ASS!!!!!!!!!!! Easy 10/10. Nice work GJF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Could you not quote all the images next time please?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Haha, sorry about that, I was thinking of not doing that as well, but if people were to read my comments, I thought it'd make the most sense to go ahead and get the images in there as well so people won't have to search and see what I'm talking about.


----------



## itechsolo

Just finished a new custom rig utilizing a XPS 630i Case.


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;11770925*
> nice colossus! I still need to sleeve my cables before I try to do some cable management


I dont think im even going to try and do better... it would require me taking the back panel off.... i had to get help to put the damn thing on as it is :S


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11763153*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have the same case. everyone gives me like 6 and 7 out of 10, why the hell?
> 
> somone show me a pic of a better cable managed antec 300. or is it just because my rig is garbage?
> 
> btw he has a MODULAR psu, i don't.


yes but my psu cables barely reach my mobo i have to literally pull on them and make them fit


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11772077*
> New case today


Awesome, 11/10.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;11763498*
> Ahhh, but the whole point of cable management is for the cables *not* to be seen. No cheating there. IMO, I would mount the light either on the top, or along the HDD cage using tabs maybe, so all of the inside of your rig would be nicely lit. With a windowed door (blocking the glare of the light), this would look fantastic in your case.


Like this?

Please rate still looking for that perfect score


----------



## TheRockMonsi

FannBlade, that is one amazing case. Great work on it.







I took the liberty of going through the build log to find a better pic of you cable management, and I think this one is the most revealing:










Those black cables at the bottom need to be dealt with IMO, and the only thing after that is the fact that one of your tubes is not above the PSU cables. If you're able to fix those things then your case will be perfect times 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FannBlade

Will do look for an update


----------



## robbo2

FannBlade thats a pretty crazy case man. 10/10 for sure


----------



## kingofyo1

Same here, thats definitely a perfect 10! you did a great job on your build and I for one, am proud to have you showing us your work! You did your own paint job, I take it?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;11784469*
> FannBlade thats a pretty crazy case man. 10/10 for sure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;11785450*
> Same here, thats definitely a perfect 10! you did a great job on your build and I for one, am proud to have you showing us your work! You did your own paint job, I take it?


Kingofyo, he did do his own paint job, just check his sig out. And guys, there's no doubt this is one outstanding case, but please remember that the point of this thread is to "rate my cables" as the title puts it. So lets try to base scores on cable management more than anything else.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;11784469*
> FannBlade thats a pretty crazy case man. 10/10 for sure


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;11785450*
> Same here, thats definitely a perfect 10! you did a great job on your build and I for one, am proud to have you showing us your work! You did your own paint job, I take it?


Thanks and yes I did click on my work log
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11785566*
> Kingofyo, he did do his own paint job, just check his sig out. And guys, there's no doubt this is one outstanding case, but please remember that the point of this thread is to "rate my cables" as the title puts it. So lets try to base scores on cable management more than anything else.


yes he is right cables only


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Here's my cable management once again, but this time I have an SSD installed







:



















Only thing I'm really not crazy about is that darn PSU cord that runs across my motherboard, but other than that I wouldn't say it's too bad.


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11785566*
> Kingofyo, he did do his own paint job, just check his sig out. And guys, there's no doubt this is one outstanding case, but please remember that the point of this thread is to "rate my cables" as the title puts it. So lets try to base scores on cable management more than anything else.


Ok, going off of that: 9.5 out of 10. Sleeving color could be matched to case color for perfectionists but the insides of his case reek of perfection already. Also you could cut a hole closer to the area of the 24 pin connector to give less cable area in the inside of the case, thereby cleaning it up a tad


----------



## Projectil3

A Relative & Very Close Friend of Mine Lent Me a GTX260 (Core 216), here's an updated look with some better cable management.


----------



## CrowsZero

Nice pic keep it going.


----------



## drum corp 24

not perfect but it's ok. having problems with hdd cables. hate those -.-

any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;11794171*
> not perfect but it's ok. having problems with hdd cables. hate those -.-
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> thanks!


sleeve the cables, route cables behind mobo out of sight, group the cables for better management


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;11794250*
> sleeve the cables, route cables behind mobo out of sight, group the cables for better management


i'm only not satisfied with hdd cables. everything else is ok for me. doesn't matter how hard i try to hide them as much as possible they always end up this way. i was thinking about putting 2 hdd's in upper cage and only 1 in bottom cage. what do you think?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Can't wait to order my 700D and go back to a case. I like the bench, but for watercooling, no,


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11794499*
> Can't wait to order my 700D and go back to a case. I like the bench, but for watercooling, no,


You kidding? I see a spot to put a triple rad right there.
Once you get your case. Send that bad boy to me


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11794518*
> You kidding? I see a spot to put a triple rad right there.
> Once you get your case. Send that bad boy to me


Yes, but I'm getting a quad rad, so it's not much use









It's planned to go back to its creator, Oli, where it can sit with pride,


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11794532*
> Yes, but I'm getting a quad rad, so it's not much use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's planned to go back to its creator, Oli, where it can sit with pride,


WHAT?
No. I've been eye balling that thing like crazy.
It looks amazing


----------



## pepejovi

So damn dirty.

Cyber cookie to the one that spots the mass of cables first!


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;11794778*
> So damn dirty.
> 
> Cyber cookie to the one that spots the mass of cables first!


Nice!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;11795071*
> Nice!


Yes, yes it is! 









funny how i got the cables in cleaner than the dudes at the store, even though i have like 2 times longer and 3 times more cables


----------



## Xazen

Based on what I have to work with I don't think I did to badly (original antec 900 and non-modular power supply). Its defiantly not prefect but I'm happy with it.

I cut a hole beside the power supply and in the top beside the optical drives. I tried hide what I could but obviously couldn't get everything. I don't have a pic of the backside but I can promise you its very crowded. I had to organize everything very carefully in order to get the side panel back on. Hopefully I don't have to take it off again anytime soon.

The wires coming down below the graphics card are to a switch that's connected to all the LEDs on all the fans so I can turn them on/off when I please.


----------



## FannBlade

8.8/10
Nice job for an Antec 900 now paint the inside satin black and that will "hide" even more.


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11798874*
> 8.8/10
> Nice job for an Antec 900 now paint the inside satin black and that will "hide" even more.


True, that will probably be the next thing I do. The camera flash is very revealing. Some of the wires/cables hidden in the corners are not quite as visible as in the picture.


----------



## Legion455

Here's what I've done so far to my new Lanboy Air ...
still need to get some shorter SATA cables...


----------



## sgilmore62

^solid 9.5 nice build/cable management!

Has anybody tried those NZXT sleeved cable extensions, do they work ok, any problems?


----------



## kidaquarius

Solid, Legion.

9.8/10 from me.

Only gripe is sleeving.

Otherwise perfect.


----------



## Gunfire

Wow, what case is that? Or should I say chassis?


----------



## Gremlin

I agree! Please PM me that case model! Looks like the HD's and such are "floating" with bungee hookups?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

It's an Antec Lanboy Air. Comes in multiple colours.

It's a very risky case design, I, for instance, think it's ugly as sin, but each to their own.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11772077*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgilmore62;11800199*
> ^solid 9.5 nice build/cable management!
> 
> *Has anybody tried those NZXT sleeved cable extensions*, do they work ok, any problems?


Im using the NZXT extentions here. I did want to have a go at the sleeving myself but I only had a day to build it so the extentions saved me plenty of time. They are a bit stiff at first (the 24pin) but after a bit of bending and flexing it loosened up a bit









More pics here halfway down the page:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/896329-600t-has-arrived-bye-bye-cm690-2.html


----------



## morencyam

did the sleeving myself. 24-pin power cable is next


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


did the sleeving myself. 24-pin power cable is next


Looks good


----------



## ericld

I am not a big fan of individually sleeved PSU cables. Even sleeved, they still look like a gaggle of cables. I wounder if you could take those sleeved cables and braid them together, maybe in groups of 4 to clean them up a bit.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;11803667*
> I am not a big fan of individually sleeved PSU cables. Even sleeved, they still look like a gaggle of cables. I wounder if you could take those sleeved cables and braid them together, maybe in groups of 4 to clean them up a bit.


It's not of big of a deal with my psu because the individual wires are all black. But I just like the look of the individual sleeving. Plus it gives me something to do when I get home from work lol

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMalv

Before:



After:



Not much of an improvement I know, but i need to mod my case /change PSU/Change SATA cables to get rid of the bird's nest at the bottom


----------



## Crucial09

^^^
Zip tie the slack in all the cables together, to make a neat birds nest lol


----------



## drum corp 24

and now?



i modded my hdd cage. flipped the hdd's upsidedown.


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterMalv;11806108*
> 
> Not much of an improvement I know, but i need to mod my case /change PSU/Change SATA cables to get rid of the bird's nest at the bottom


If you have a dremel cut a hole in the mobo tray beside the power supply and a couple more wherever you need them. Thats what I did to mine and it came out pretty good. You can see it a page or two back


----------



## TheRockMonsi

This is the third time I redid my cables. It was mainly due to the fact that I had to take out my motherboard so I could get rubber screws on my top exhaust fans, but they didn't get rid of all the vibrations.










Anyway, at least I got to tidy up my cables one last bit:



As you can see, that CPU cable isn't going across my motherboard anymore.


----------



## SteveClay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sladesurfer;998941*
> show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start


your sheet looks like a fridge


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


This is the third time I redid my cables. It was mainly due to the fact that I had to take out my motherboard so I could get rubber screws on my top exhaust fans, but they didn't get rid of all the vibrations.









Anyway, at least I got to tidy up my cables one last bit:

As you can see, that CPU cable isn't going across my motherboard anymore.










Looks good. I'll give you a 8/10

Here's mine:


----------



## brl3git

Here's mine:










I say 8.5/10, the cables are managed well,but I would recommend sleeving for everything (I love sleeving







).


----------



## koven




----------



## brl3git

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11813725*


10/10 sleeving is amazing and is the same as mine, color scheme is amazing,Black and white = sex.


----------



## Batou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11813725*


Did you do this by your own? I'm really interested about doing this job for
my next build, but i cannot find many info about this kind of single-sleeving.
Does it takes a lot of time? I have seen many of this at milliondollarpc.com,
and i am wandering if it is difficult or not. I guess you have to work on all
PSU cables, dividing them one by one and keeping trace of the connections,
or what? sorry for my english

PS: i cannot see the PSU connections in your photos


----------



## craney

I think the sleeves on the wires in the rig above are the NZXT range

http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series_name=Premium+Cables&series=13

They have some really slick things are there site, just ordered myself some of the extension cables in black looking forward to having a tidy up.

Gonna have a go at drilling some holes in my antec 1200 scary thought never used a drill in my life lol


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batou;11814905*
> Did you do this by your own? I'm really interested about doing this job for
> my next build, but i cannot find many info about this kind of single-sleeving.
> Does it takes a lot of time? I have seen many of this at milliondollarpc.com,
> and i am wandering if it is difficult or not. I guess you have to work on all
> PSU cables, dividing them one by one and keeping trace of the connections,
> or what? sorry for my english
> 
> PS: i cannot see the PSU connections in your photos


I did the sleeving on my cables myself having never done it before. I just did a few practice sleeves on an old generic psu first. After I felt comfortable enough, I started with the 8pin power and pci-e power and it took me about an hour and a half. I only sleeved the first 8-10 inches since everything else is hidden being the mobo tray. I still have to do the 24 pin power and I think that will take will probably take an hour or two. You can get sleeve, heat shrink, and removal tool from mdpc, but I bought the high density sleeve and pin removal tool from ppcs and the heat shrink we have in bulk at work already, I used 3-1 ratio 1/8 heat shrink.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*












That's an amazing pic you got there, my only gripe is that you have one of your sleeved cables over one of your tubes - I prefer the other way around.









Otherwise, 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Of course, that's just based off of what we can see - you clearly didn't post your entire inside, but I'm not going to dock off points for that, I only score based off of what I see.


----------



## ibfreeekout

I just got my NZXT Phantom for Christmas. So far I love the black color more than the other ones. I'm thinking of putting my blue cold cathodes in but I'm not sure yet.




























I just finished re-cabling the case right now and I have to say, I think it turned out pretty well. I just wish I didn't have a mATX board right now...


----------



## Snipe07

I just opened my case to dust it and install the new HDD I got for xmas and realized I should re-cable my case. I REALLY need some guidance though lol

What would you change:
View attachment 187284

View attachment 187285


----------



## Bal3Wolf

8/10 pretty clean
heres mine lol it waset easy getting it this clean sence that entire right side shows everything on the bottom.


----------



## kingofyo1

bal3, I'd suggest drilling holes next to your 24 pin for cable management, as well as one parallel to your graphics card to run your 2 6 pins. Sleeve all cables, and route that 8 pin mobo cable behind the mobo, which should also require a hole to be drilled at the applicable area. you think about repainting by chance? lots of flakes there :/ otherwise good job man 7.5/10


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well problem is that rad was a major major pain to get in and do push pull with it so close to my board its over top of my ram tabs i had to pull it as high as i could then screw it in to be able to install my ram lol. And the other thing the door sits really close to the tray i dont thk i could force any more wires behide it lol. Probly as good as im going to get it it unless i do drill some holes and i dont wanna pull the rad out cause it was a hr long job just to get it in and fit with push pull.


----------



## Polska

Not glorious, but she is what she is







. Finished installing my nh d-14 yesterday. I could probably do a bit of a better job overall if I redid it all from scratch now knowing my requirements (I have changed quite a few components in the last few months).


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snipe07;11823653*
> I just opened my case to dust it and install the new HDD I got for xmas and realized I should re-cable my case. I REALLY need some guidance though lol
> 
> What would you change:
> View attachment 187284
> 
> View attachment 187285


Coil the cable slack together behind the mobo tray and zip tie it together to give it that nice bird nest look

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## A-Dub

very nice Polska, I can't really see where you could improve other than painting the inside of your case and some sleeving.

Here's mine:


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska;11829005*
> Not glorious, but she is what she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Finished installing my nh d-14 yesterday. I could probably do a bit of a better job overall if I redid it all from scratch now knowing my requirements (I have changed quite a few components in the last few months).


Just put those cables at the bottom right hand corner of your motherboard through the holes and that's a 10/10.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-Dub;11833850*
> very nice Polska, I can't really see where you could improve other than painting the inside of your case and some sleeving.
> 
> Here's mine:


Good job there, you even put the wc tubes through the cable management holes.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Well, I just finished redoing my computer. Finally drilled some holes into my Antec 300. It's not fantastic, but it's better than before!

Note: I am missing my second GPU because it is currently in the RMA process, and my Push/Pull configuration is not up because one of my fans broke, lol.

*Drilled holes to house SSD's in the back*:









*Added SATA Cables*:









*More wires to DVD/BD-ROMs and storage HDD*:









*The back after all cables attached*:









*Front Done*:









*View from the front*:









*View from the back*:









Yup...that's it. Did what I could with this case


----------



## craney

Looks good mate, im gonna try and tidy up my antec 1200 case. Just ordered some NZXT extension cables to make it look that bit nicer. Im trying to find to extra long SATA 2 data cables the ones that plug into the board, the standard ones are always really short and are hard to re-route anywhere to high.

Any ideas?

Just seen the Corsair 800d case the cable management looks amazing but dont think you can beat the cooling of the 1200 imo

Cheers


----------



## Minigunner

What do you fellas think of my computress?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Why are you running your PCI-E pins through your HDD bay? Other than that and the little mess you have there at the bay, I'd say you did a pretty stellar job.


----------



## Gunfire

Those fans give your case a pretty nice glow inside


----------



## Greg0986

Best I could do with my power supply:










Also:

Will be braiding the cables for the case when I have the time







.


----------



## Minigunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11864386*
> Why are you running your PCI-E pins through your HDD bay? Other than that and the little mess you have there at the bay, I'd say you did a pretty stellar job.


Thanks! However, you do make a good point! Why am I doing that? Haha, i'll clean it up and re-post some new pictures.


----------



## Minigunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;11873985*
> Best I could do with my power supply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Will be braiding the cables for the case when I have the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks good! I would recomend using any zip-ties to clean up any loose wires on the 24pin, and nice board!


----------



## Minigunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11865536*
> Those fans give your case a pretty nice glow inside


Thanks! I used nothing but Antec Tri Cool 120mm fans and I do agree with you, they give it a great glow for the price!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

no time for cases.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;11873985*
> Best I could do with my power supply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Will be braiding the cables for the case when I have the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good cable management there. But yes, once you sleeve those cables you will love your PC that much more!!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11874517*
> no time for cases.


Did you even try to "manage" you cables - as in, just throw all of them somewhere so the camera doesn't see it?


----------



## ElectrixPC

rate my cables =)


----------



## Minigunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectrixPC;11875173*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate my cables =)


WOW! That looks awesome! 10/10 Fo sho.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;11873985*
> Best I could do with my power supply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Will be braiding the cables for the case when I have the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Current state I would say 7/10. 9 or 10 if you sleeved those PSU cables. Your cable management is actually very good considering how bad the psu cables make it look. I guess all those colorful cables stand out in a dark case. You would benefit so much from sleeving. You could always use those plastic tubings they sell at home depot or frys and it would look 10x better.

On a side note, my MDPC sleeving should arrive this week!


----------



## Greg0986

Cheers for all the nice comments guys









I have also ordered a NZXT 24 pin mobo connector which will look nicer









First I will have to order some cable sleeving







Also I am thinking about buying a new power supply, possibly a Antec New True Power 650w


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectrixPC;11875173*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate my cables =)


I'd say about an 8.5/10. There are a bit too many of the smaller cables that show that keep this from a perfect 10/10; the ones that stick out the most are the black ones right next to the 3.5" bay area, and the ones at the top left hand corner of your case. As far as the top right hand corner is concerned, I really don't know what's there - I can't tell.

I'd recommend you take that red SATA cable that's connected to your optical drive and reroute it so it goes around the motherboard tray (or whatever it's called) and take it through the cable management hole to connect it to the motherboard. Your cable management has a lot of potential IMO, you just need to fix a few things up to make it shine though.


----------



## twowheelmotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectrixPC;11875173*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate my cables =)


Just out of curiosity, what's up with PSU being upside down? Is there some trick about having that intake fan facing inside that case that I don't know about?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectrixPC;11875173*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate my cables =)


7/10

turn PSU otherway. Then you would have 9/10


----------



## koven

probably cus there's no vent at the bottom.. i had to do that with my antec 900


----------



## DarkHollow

I made a vent on my 900 (underneath for the PSU) and rejiggered some stuff, now the door doesn't come off entirely unless I unplug the fan and open the other side to unplug the CCFL's modded power cable. I modded it to a 3pin fan header and made a molex to 3x3pin fan header. I will have to post up a new picture.


----------



## The Master Chief




----------



## ahwosh

Just got the NZXT Tempest Evo


----------



## The Master Chief

6/10 for having an IDE cable...









but 10/10 without the IDE lol


----------



## thunndermonty

This is my rig as of 1-4-2011. cost 1420$ pretty cool. i'd give it a 7/10 myself but i dont feel like modding the antec 900 for better cable management. it looks better in person lol


----------



## Gunfire

In real life you get a 4/10, your wires are just put in there and we can't see everything. Take off the side panel and take some complete side view pics.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thunndermonty*


this is my rig as of 1-4-2011. Cost 1420$ pretty cool. I'd give it a 7/10 myself but i dont feel like modding the antec 900 for better cable management. It looks better in person lol


2/10


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thunndermonty*


This is my rig as of 1-4-2011. cost 1420$ pretty cool. i'd give it a 7/10 myself but i dont feel like modding the antec 900 for better cable management. it looks better in person lol


why are you running dual channel ram in an x58?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


why are you running dual channel ram in an x58?


i am running single channel on my X58








fight the man


----------



## sbao26975

No more 4890, but pretty much the same.


----------



## coreyL

My pc is garbage. I'm switching over to osx.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


In real life you get a 4/10, your wires are just put in there and we can't see everything. Take off the side panel and take some complete side view pics.


I get maybe a 2/10.


----------



## outtamymind

got myself a new case so once i have some spare time and get myself some extra wire i'll be doing some cable management on this bad boy. but so far air flow is pretty good. just changing the case dropped my temps by 5 - 10*C


----------



## Rider85

Okay my turn!


----------



## Rider85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbao26975*











No more 4890, but pretty much the same.


10/10 Nicely done! Clean and simple! I am glad people appreciate the joys of nicely piped cables


----------



## SpeacialFeatures

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rider85*


Okay my turn!


very nice 10/10

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...l#post11585788


----------



## Rider85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeacialFeatures*


very nice 10/10

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...l#post11585788


Thanks! and 10/10 to you! Nice before-and-after pics! Makes a huge difference!

(Lol, I saw the first pic you posted and was like "Is this guy seriously serious?"







)


----------



## lilraver018

sbao26975

needs to show where the psu is also. You could have intentionally not taken a picture of that part due to the possiblity of cable clutter.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Best picture I've got right now. I'll have MUCH better cabling and fans later this week though.


----------



## JoePhoto




----------



## AusPC

^ Excellent 9.5/10 , You should try to hide the Front Panel and USB cords







, Other than that its almost perfect







, BTW are those NZXT sleeved extensions?"


----------



## thunndermonty

try and cut me a break guys its my first build and i'm 14. and unless you mod the 900 they dont give you any space in the back pretty much. its a wonder i got the 24-pin routed through there.


----------



## AusPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunndermonty;11883908*
> try and cut me a break guys its my first build and i'm 14. and unless you mod the 900 they dont give you any space in the back pretty much. its a wonder i got the 24-pin routed through there.


Hey there









1) I'm sure there are a number of teenagers around your age who have put together a fine computer. It just takes a bit of patience and experience. We are here to help you not to put you down









2) I realise through the frustration of various OCN'ers with Antec 300,600 & 900's that there is a limited degree of cable management. However this is not a "how good my pc is for a first timer" , Moreover this is "rate my cables" the purpose is to analyse the organisation of *CABLES* within the PC case/

3) BTW I'm a 15 Year old and I can tell you , Once you stop rambling and start fiddling , You will get a better well organized case, and a better result.

Good Luck
















Jason.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11883360*


9/10

Really good, the H50 could be tidyed a bit maybe,

You dont have any cable ties no show, thats amazing

3rd photo cools like a shoop its so neat, lush!


----------



## thunndermonty

yeah i know. i planned this out a few months ago and the 900 was rated very highly so i bought it but now i realize i need a better one. i guess for my resources i have to work with its "ok" but compared to all of your its not that good









also, i realize there are many teenagers that do this but where i live ( islands off the coast of florida ) there are no kids that do this.


----------



## AusPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunndermonty;11884008*
> yeah i know. i planned this out a few months ago and the 900 was rated very highly so i bought it but now i realize i need a better one. i guess for my resources i have to work with its "ok" but compared to all of your its not that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i realize there are many teenagers that do this but where i live ( islands off the coast of florida ) there are no kids that do this.


Yes, I made the same error , When i first bought the K60 which is around the same price as the antec 906 , I saw all the fans and spaces and I was GOBSMACKED, now i look back at it and I'm like meh, Its not that good COMPARED to all the other cases, So i just had to give it a custom paint job and mod it.

IMO the best way to fix your problems is to get out OR buy a Dremel and get Modding







, Before you do that how much space behind the mobo tray do you have? You could ask more questions







or start your own thread/








Jason.


----------



## thunndermonty

some day i'll buy a better case but its good for now.


----------



## andrewmchugh

current rig, getting a new psu thursday, so it will be interesting to see my before and after.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunndermonty;11881708*
> This is my rig as of 1-4-2011. cost 1420$ pretty cool. i'd give it a 7/10 myself but i dont feel like modding the antec 900 for better cable management. it looks better in person lol


404 management not found


----------



## AusPC

Please be nice







, Oh BTW its rate my cables, So stick to that and don't get distracted


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijason4;11884190*
> Please be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Oh BTW its rate my cables, So stick to that and don't get distracted


very nice, i like the different colours of them, but you could use spiral wrap or cable ties to bunch them up a bit more, they look quite lose.

8/10


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijason4;11883949*
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I'm sure there are a number of teenagers around your age who have put together a fine computer. It just takes a bit of patience and experience. We are here to help you not to put you down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I realise through the frustration of various OCN'ers with Antec 300,600 & 900's that there is a limited degree of cable management. However this is not a "how good my pc is for a first timer" , Moreover this is "rate my cables" the purpose is to analyse the organisation of *CABLES* within the PC case/
> 
> 3) BTW I'm a 15 Year old and I can tell you , Once you stop rambling and start fiddling , You will get a better well organized case, and a better result.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason.


You spelled organization wrong.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijason4;11883949*
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I'm sure there are a number of teenagers around your age who have put together a fine computer. It just takes a bit of patience and experience. We are here to help you not to put you down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I realise through the frustration of various OCN'ers with Antec 300,600 & 900's that there is a limited degree of cable management. However this is not a "how good my pc is for a first timer" , Moreover this is "rate my cables" the purpose is to analyse the organisation of *CABLES* within the PC case/
> 
> 3) BTW I'm a 15 Year old and I can tell you , Once you stop rambling and start fiddling , You will get a better well organized case, and a better result.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason.


Ur right mate, im 19 and when I was 14 and built a computer alls i did was make sure the cables didnt stick in the fans, pure noob.


----------



## StuffStuff1

1440 Page thread = Epic


----------



## loop0001

Mijason4 10/10! colors look great man kudos on a fine job!!


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;11884242*
> You spelled organization wrong.


It can be spelled like that.
Australia spells it like that for example.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;11884242*
> You spelled organization wrong.


That's actually the correct way of spelling in most of the world bar the US and Canada


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11886114*
> That's actually the correct way of spelling in most of the world bar the US and Canada


never seen it before like that.
not even in the dictionary.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;11886244*
> never seen it before like that.
> not even in the dictionary.


American dictionary?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;11886244*
> never seen it before like that.
> not even in the dictionary.


Colour
Organisation
Capitalisation
Privatisation
Mum (instead of mom)

The worlds a big place


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijason4;11884190*


Very nice. 9/10.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijason4;11884190*
> Please be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Oh BTW its rate my cables, So stick to that and don't get distracted


Very nice, but do you normally take your rig out to play in the yard with you?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijason4;11883766*
> ^ Excellent 9.5/10 , You should try to hide the Front Panel and USB cords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Other than that its almost perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , BTW are those NZXT sleeved extensions?"


Yep, those are NZXT extensions


----------



## neDav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11883360*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijason4;11884190*
> Please be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Oh BTW its rate my cables, So stick to that and don't get distracted


Both get a 10/10


----------



## JoePhoto

Thx


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11890432*
> Thx


Did you just sleeve the extensions?


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;11882711*
> sbao26975
> 
> needs to show where the psu is also. You could have intentionally not taken a picture of that part due to the possiblity of cable clutter.


My case has an aluminum strip over the power supply area so you can't usually see it, but here's a picture in that area.

You can match this picture up with the other one to get a better idea of where it is.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


Please be nice







, Oh BTW its rate my cables, So stick to that and don't get distracted



















Looks good, 9.5/10. I like the little bit of green in there.


----------



## AusPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


very nice, i like the different colours of them, but you could use spiral wrap or cable ties to bunch them up a bit more, they look quite lose.

8/10


 That is true, but the point of individually sleeved cables is for them to be visible IMO









Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


Mijason4 10/10! colors look great man kudos on a fine job!!










 Thanks you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


You spelled organization wrong.


 I am an Australian









Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Very nice. 9/10.


 TYVM









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Very nice, but do you normally take your rig out to play in the yard with you?










 No, But the Short Mown grass was too good to resist









Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


Both get a 10/10


 Thank you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


Looks good, 9.5/10. I like the little bit of green in there.


 Lol, The green really complements the theme


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!! In a day, there are more than 3 pages worth of posts in this thread. I read through it all and this is what I have to say:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahwosh*


Just got the NZXT Tempest Evo




























That's just about a 10/10, only thing that sort of nags me is that cable at the top right corner of the inside of your case; I think if you wrap that around the motherboard tray rather than take it through the cable management hole, it's perfect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbao26975*











No more 4890, but pretty much the same.


10/10. Enough said.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rider85*


Okay my turn!


Excellent 10/10 if you can tell me what that red cable is at the top right hand corner of the inside, and get rid of it too.









Double post coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMCB




----------



## alltoasters

Great, but the wc pipes are in the way a bit too much, but there isnt much you can do about that


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*







































AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just had 5 orgasms in a row (something that I thought was physically impossible for us males)!!!!!!! I love the color coordination here - it even stays true with the RAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Easily one of the best cases I've seen thus far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


current rig, getting a new psu thursday, so it will be interesting to see my before and after.


I was actually afraid to get an XCLIO case because of their lack of cable management. I always thought they had some great ideas for airflow and such, but the lack of cable management turned me off. However, after seeing what you did there, I might consider them next time based on how well you managed your cables in that case.

Overall, the management is above average (around an 8/10), but that's simply not your fault. Outside of modding your case, that's as good as the management will ever get.

Btw, how is that SLI setup going for you? Specifically, how are they faring temperature wise? Does the second one get really hot due to the lack of space it has?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


Please be nice







, Oh BTW its rate my cables, So stick to that and don't get distracted























































IMO that's a solid 10/10. I see absolutely nothing wrong with your management, it's extremely solid. I really like your color coordination too. Great work mijason.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


You spelled organization wrong.


There's American English, and then there's the English the rest of the world speaks. Welcome to the rest of the world.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*












Easy 10/10. Only complaint is the red SATA cable - make it black.


----------



## Vitaminx




----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khaotik55*


You jelly?











I'd give myself a 4/10. Because this cable management took me a good 6 minutes. I basically gave a 2/10 effort wise. I didn't even use any of my cable management holes.

I slapped it all in there quickly because my old corsair died. This is the result of mid-night power supply exchange.




Did I improve from last time? Still kind of sloppy, and the flash doesn't help the look of it.









*Edit:* I don't know what to do about the cathode wires and fan wires... Also hiding the wires that I do have in the back so you can't see them from the hole. Cable management is annoying. But at least I have the USB front panel and switch wires perfect. Sata cable's aren't too bad either.


----------



## AusPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11892044*
> IMO that's a solid 10/10. I see absolutely nothing wrong with your management, it's extremely solid. I really like your color coordination too. Great work mijason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's American English, and then there's the English the rest of the world speaks. Welcome to the rest of the world.


Thanks for that







, FYI, You shouldn't quote so many pictures at once, I think its one per quote







Its also against the TOS







.








Jason.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11892044*
> AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just had 5 orgasms in a row (something that I thought was physically impossible for us males)!!!!!!! I love the color coordination here - it even stays true with the RAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Easily one of the best cases I've seen thus far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, imagine how many I had putting it together, lol


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11894732*
> Thanks, imagine how many I had putting it together, lol


I knew you didn't paint it white, lol


----------



## ProRules

My case is bad for cable managment but anyway:








[/URL]


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules;11897381*
> My case is bad for cable managment but anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


8/10 for effectiveness but do some sleeving man.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules;11897381*
> My case is bad for cable managment but anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I'm gonna go 7.5/10 (yeah, I'm a bit harsh). Not gonna lie, it's amazing what a little friction tape on the ends of the cables will do you for. If you are wondering, friction tape is sold in the electrical section of hardware stores - it is black fiber tape that only sticks to itself, but looks nice when used to wrap anything. Overall though, good job.

Oh yeah, fill out your sig rig in your profile.


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijason4;11894399*
> You shouldn't quote so many pictures at once, I think its one per quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also against the TOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought talking about the TOS & what was against it, was also against the TOS?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*












Looks nice 8.5/10 to me. Tuck or rout the cables in the top right a bit better (wrap or sleeve the sata), and tuck the pci cables a bit tighter.

Overall though, I like the constant red and black theme.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11899998*
> I'm gonna go 7.5/10 (yeah, I'm a bit harsh). Not gonna lie, it's amazing what a little friction tape on the ends of the cables will do you for. If you are wondering, friction tape is sold in the electrical section of hardware stores - it is black fiber tape that only sticks to itself, but looks nice when used to wrap anything. Overall though, good job.
> 
> Oh yeah, fill out your sig rig in your profile.


Well
Can you show me someone who used this tape and got a good looking?
Also You cant imagine how hard this case for cable managment.
It dont have even 1 hole for cable managment~!
Not even 1!
Took me so much time to do it.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;11897165*
> I knew you didn't paint it white, lol


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProRules;11901115*
> Well
> Can you show me someone who used this tape and got a good looking?
> Also You cant imagine how hard this case for cable managment.
> It dont have even 1 hole for cable managment~!
> Not even 1!
> Took me so much time to do it.


I used the tape on mine and my daughters.
Mine:


Daughters:


Would have gone through a bit more trouble to hide better on my daughters, but I will not be the one working on it once she moves. Hers only has the tape on the ends of the 24pin, and the sata inputs and sound/power. I did hide the rest behind the 5.25 bays, but there was so much that you can see it behind the hdd bay. You don't want to see it from the other side. Since there was nothing other then the mobo, hdd, and optical to plug in, left with a lot of wires.

By the way, not bashing the job you did. It took me 3 separate tries before I was happy with mine.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11903869*
> I used the tape on mine and my daughters.
> Mine:


That's really nice right there. 10/10 for you.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11902804*
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice sig there


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;11905663*
> Nice sig there


Haha, yeah, I forgot to mention that I did that.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11906703*
> Haha, yeah, I forgot to mention that I did that.


I'm honored! Lol


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## Mailyfesux

Hows this?


----------



## JoePhoto

^^^^ Sexy!! 10/10, but you knew that...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i redid my cables some more i dont thk their going to get any better im gonna link the 3 previous to show the improvements. Without cutting some holes which im not gonna do anytime soon.

Current









What it used to look like is below.

Oldest









older


----------



## mru

@Bal3wolf
9.75/10! You have gone as far as one can without cutting holes.

@Mailyfesux
Epic Fail!!!!!! How could you just abandon that poor 4pinner on top of the graphic card!?!?!? Did you think it would absorb some intelligence by osmosys???

Jokes aside: BEAUTIFUL!
(Is that a black XFX IDE cable I see there?)


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brl3git;11813759*
> 10/10 sleeving is amazing and is the same as mine, color scheme is amazing,Black and white = sex.


thanks man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batou;11814905*
> Did you do this by your own? I'm really interested about doing this job for
> my next build, but i cannot find many info about this kind of single-sleeving.
> Does it takes a lot of time? I have seen many of this at milliondollarpc.com,
> and i am wandering if it is difficult or not. I guess you have to work on all
> PSU cables, dividing them one by one and keeping trace of the connections,
> or what? sorry for my english
> 
> PS: i cannot see the PSU connections in your photos


i did not sleeve it myself, they're modright sleeved extensions from svc.com

i saw NZXT's too, but i prefer modright's because they use white heatshrink instead of black
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11820364*
> That's an amazing pic you got there, my only gripe is that you have one of your sleeved cables over one of your tubes - I prefer the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course, that's just based off of what we can see - you clearly didn't post your entire inside, but I'm not going to dock off points for that, I only score based off of what I see.


thanks! i might try it the other way around lol, but here's a pic of the whole inside as requested










coming soon:

gtx 570 full block & white frozenq 250ml


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;11909749*
> @Bal3wolf
> 9.75/10! You have gone as far as one can without cutting holes.


Yea its been a job trying to clean it up way the case is made you aint got alot of areas to hide cables unless i cut some holes but then very little room from the back side door and mobo tray. And getting that rad in push pull waset easy lol so i so dont wanna remove it.


----------



## andrewmchugh

we need some thing on this thread, but I know jack all about forums.

something that can list un reviewed systems,

.. myne never get done.


----------



## xr6man

Here is my attempt with my raven
I put a couple of extra holes in the tray too
Thanks to everyone on this forum for the inspiration


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xr6man*


Here is my attempt with my raven
I put a couple of extra holes in the tray too
Thanks to everyone on this forum for the inspiration


Gonna go 9.5/10 for you. Very unique layout. Zipty up the loose wires coming out of the psu and sleeve the audio/power wires going to the mobo and you get 10.


----------



## Jude188

What do you think?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jude188*


What do you think?


Not the worst I've seen, but there are plenty of areas where you could tuck a few cables away. You should also leave the HDD covers on the unused bays IMO. Maybe a 6/10.


----------



## Jude188

Problem is I really can't find that many more places to tuck cables away... mostly because almost every available nook or cranny is be used to hide my extra SATA power and Molex connectors... Damn un-modular PSU!


----------



## DeadMau5




----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jude188*


Problem is I really can't find that many more places to tuck cables away... mostly because almost every available nook or cranny is be used to hide my extra SATA power and Molex connectors... Damn un-modular PSU!










Cable ties are your friend







Tuck and tie!










I had a very similar setup to yours a while back too


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jude188;11913421*
> Problem is I really can't find that many more places to tuck cables away... mostly because almost every available nook or cranny is be used to hide my extra SATA power and Molex connectors... Damn un-modular PSU!


Dont mind that saying yours is a 6/10.

its not, check my link to my machine in my sig.
Yous is easily a 7/10.
Don't forget half the people with high end computers dont even touch their cables. so you did good.


----------



## Skylock

here is mine


----------



## Jude188

Quote:


> Cable ties are your friend Tuck and tie!


That is not bad! You have modular PSU though...


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jude188;11914036*
> That is not bad! You have modular PSU though...


The CM692 ADV is spacious, there is room behind the motherboard tray to store unused cables. It's a tight squeeze in terms of width, but the real estate is there









I find that routing the PCIE power cables through the HDD bay pretties it up a bit too.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jude188;11913421*
> Problem is I really can't find that many more places to tuck cables away... mostly because almost every available nook or cranny is be used to hide my extra SATA power and Molex connectors... Damn un-modular PSU!


Cables can be cut you know!
(If you are afraid to loose your warranty: tuck them away in the lower part -possibly make a shroud- and custom built the cables you need.)
Keyword to google for are t-Type connectors. Have a looksee at Performance PCs.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Okay, first thing's first:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;11910032*
> we need some thing on this thread, but I know jack all about forums.
> 
> something that can list un reviewed systems,
> 
> .. myne never get done.


Yes it did, and here it is:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11892044*
> I was actually afraid to get an XCLIO case because of their lack of cable management. I always thought they had some great ideas for airflow and such, but the lack of cable management turned me off. However, after seeing what you did there, I might consider them next time based on how well you managed your cables in that case.
> 
> Overall, the management is above average (around an 8/10), but that's simply not your fault. Outside of modding your case, that's as good as the management will ever get.
> 
> Btw, how is that SLI setup going for you? Specifically, how are they faring temperature wise? Does the second one get really hot due to the lack of space it has?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11907530*


8/10. Tighten those SATA cables and it becomes a 10/10 for me.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;11908902*
> Hows this?


Solid 10/10 buddy, awesome job.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11909804*
> thanks man
> 
> i did not sleeve it myself, they're modright sleeved extensions from svc.com
> 
> i saw NZXT's too, but i prefer modright's because they use white heatshrink instead of black
> 
> thanks! i might try it the other way around lol, but here's a pic of the whole inside as requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon:
> 
> gtx 570 full block & white frozenq 250ml


Wow, great work there koven. I like this angle a whole lot better, but not the actual picture.







I think you moved when taking it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr6man;11911106*
> Here is my attempt with my raven
> I put a couple of extra holes in the tray too
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the inspiration


I don't know if I can really grade that do to the unique layout, but if you use zip ties for those cables at the bottom it will be freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadMau5;11913447*


WOWZERS!!!!!!!!! That one kick-ass setup you have there - the cable management is perfect too. Kick-ass 10/10.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylock;11914021*
> here is mine


I know those molex connectors at the bottom right corner of your case are for the side fans, so that's certainly forgivable. Awesome 10/10!!!!!!!!!

I'm really digging these setups here guys, keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadMau5;11913447*


Love how the sleeving matches the 6950's you got good taste/style, well done.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11915383*
> 
> Wow, great work there koven. I like this angle a whole lot better, but not the actual picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you moved when taking it.


thanks







and yeah, i'm not the best photographer lol


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rider85;11882412*
> Okay my turn!


Looks great. 10/10 from me







.


----------



## pacho




----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pacho*












Great job if staying stock, it's begging for blue sleeving though.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Great job if staying stock, it's begging for blue sleeving though.


I agree with Joe. 9/10 as the cable routing is very good. You def took your time on it and it shows. A little sleeving goes a long way.

Suggestion for your pci and 24 pin : 
8 pin: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...ml?tl=g2#blank







$8 ea.
24 pin: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...tl=g2c473s1209







$12 ea.

For $30 you could take your system from very nice to over the top. And while you were at it, get some matching sleeving for your input cables.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


I agree with Joe. 9/10 as the cable routing is very good. You def took your time on it and it shows. A little sleeving goes a long way.

Suggestion for your pci and 24 pin : 
8 pin: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...ml?tl=g2#blank







$8 ea.
24 pin: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...tl=g2c473s1209







$12 ea.

For $30 you could take your system from very nice to over the top. And while you were at it, get some matching sleeving for your input cables.


For much cheaper, you can get them off of Amazon.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


I was actually afraid to get an XCLIO case because of their lack of cable management. I always thought they had some great ideas for airflow and such, but the lack of cable management turned me off. However, after seeing what you did there, I might consider them next time based on how well you managed your cables in that case.

Overall, the management is above average (around an 8/10), but that's simply not your fault. Outside of modding your case, that's as good as the management will ever get.

Btw, how is that SLI setup going for you? Specifically, how are they faring temperature wise? Does the second one get really hot due to the lack of space it has?


my temps are fine, there is fair clearance IMO a whole pci expansion gap between the first and second, and then the second has has a 1/2 inch gap between it and the bottom of the case. however the both cards might have some dust in so im gunna open them up.

So now my new power unit is in.. what do you think. I got the motherboard cable to go behind, but it was not worth cutting a hole in the tray as the bend on the motherboard cable would just not fit in the case, the only way to do it would be to cut the door and then attach some plastic or metal to widen it.


----------



## kidaquarius

Before anyone laughs, yes, that's sound proofing all over the inside of my case.
But how about them cables?
Come spring, I will have a new case.










Cut a custom window into the Elite 335..


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidaquarius;11924594*
> Before anyone laughs, yes, that's sound proofing all over the inside of my case.
> But how about them cables?
> Come spring, I will have a new case.


what did you use to do that?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I need to redo it with longer sata cables and i am aware the interior needs paint but i think im just gonna buy a new case....


----------



## JoePhoto

Loose the fan grills, better flow and less noise.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Bad picture quality, camera out of commission.


----------



## brl3git

@Clairvoyant129 I'm probably going to need some more paper towels after seeing those pics...


----------



## sgilmore62

Switched to watercooling and redid my cables.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgilmore62;11926875*
> Switched to watercooling and redid my cables.


Looks much better after switching to water, but you shouldn't have used dye for color.

8/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brl3git;11926872*
> @Clairvoyant129 I'm probably going to need some more paper towels after seeing those pics...


Thanks, just switched my block from Apogee XT to EK Supreme HF. Looks much better.


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:


> Looks much better after switching to water, but you shouldn't have used dye for color.


Yeah, I know, dyes end up building up in the blocks and pump reducing thermal conductivity. They are safe if you switch out your water regularly every month or so. I only used the ethylene glycol because it came with the case along with a crappy Thermaltake watercooling kit I never used. If I was going to buy dye it would have been blue. I have some black tubing and a GPU block coming and I will switch to distilled water then.

Picked up the case from Provantage for $189 and it is 100% extruded aluminum.


----------



## mlapaglia




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pacho*












 This is a 10/10 for me, I'm just not too crazy about the orange SATA cable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*












I still think your management is really solid. Your case won't allow you to make the cables disappear, but it's certainly not like they're all over the place. Great job on making everything work in there!!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidaquarius*


Before anyone laughs, yes, that's sound proofing all over the inside of my case.
But how about them cables?
Come spring, I will have a new case.











Nice work on the management there kidaquarius!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


I need to redo it with longer sata cables and i am aware the interior needs paint but i think im just gonna buy a new case....











Splody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The only thing I'd recommend to you is to move the PCI-E cable behind the motherboard tray, but if you still have it there I imagine it's because of the much bigger GTX 280.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*












Super BAD-ASS!!!!!!!!!!!

Enough said.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgilmore62*





The management's a lot better the second time around, but it still looks like a bit of a mess to me. At least you sleeved the cables.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlapaglia;11930498*


Man, your case looks awesome, but please - PLEASE - post pics of your management, and nothing else. If you want to post everything, there are plenty of threads for that, like this one and others.

Anyway, you have some pretty stellar management, but if you can try to tighten up the SATA cables a bit. Other than that, you have an amazing case!!!!!!


----------



## mlapaglia

Sorry, I'll remove the non-management ones







. Thanks! I'm still trying to figure out how to clean up the SATA cables though..


----------



## coreyL

what about my old CM scout build??




























i'm not even expecting anything better than a 6 from you stingy people =[

btw that psu is NOT modular, and it has NO extensions. the straight shot is the first one, i posted pics of angled shots looking at all my cables to purposely show all the cables.


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11931897*
> what about my old CM scout build??
> i'm not even expecting anything better than a 6 from you stingy people =[
> 
> btw that psu is NOT modular, and it has NO extensions. the straight shot is the first one, i posted pics of angled shots looking at all my cables to purposely show all the cables.


Man I swear that's a 9/10, it looks nice especially for non-modular.


----------



## DOOOLY

I need a new cause with better cable management i am thinking of the Corsair Graphite 600T


----------



## jbalsa2

Rate my cables!


----------



## Adhmuz

Can't see much, needs more lighting. 7.5/10?


----------



## M00NIE

here is mine -


----------



## mlapaglia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;11935272*
> here is mine -


Got any pictures of the back? I'd like to see what you did with the PSU cables.


----------



## Sgtbash

Yes thats a HDD behind the motherboard tray!


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlapaglia;11935496*
> Got any pictures of the back? I'd like to see what you did with the PSU cables.


arg, its all hooked up again - ill get one for you just not right now. but all the wires are just looped around while trying to keep one layer of wires as little overlapping as possible but still it was more of a brute force tactic, I have to sit on it and slide my self along with the panel to get it closed


----------



## mlapaglia

I know exactly what you mean, which ended up being my deciding factor to sleeve everything. Now I only have to hold on to the top and bottom of the panel to get it on







.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;11935272*
> here is mine -


This looks great to me ... 10/10 and I am super stingy. Cables that aren't hidden are sleeved and routed cleanly. All cables that aren't sleeved are black to match the theme. Well done









Oh yeah, I love the look of the orange xigmatec fans in there. Post us a night pic.


----------



## og3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmc7983;999002*
> here is my nice wiring skills from outside too inside. nice huh? i give myself a 12/10!!! btw, nice job slade where is your 20+4 pin power wire!?!?!?!?


+1 for smoking usa gold lights


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11935823*
> This looks great to me ... 10/10 and I am super stingy. Cables that aren't hidden are sleeved and routed cleanly. All cables that aren't sleeved are black to match the theme. Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I love the look of the orange xigmatec fans in there. Post us a night pic.


Thanks - I guess it was time well spent, and ill get another shot up soon. much love


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:


> Clairvoyant129;11926976]Looks much better after switching to water, but you shouldn't have used dye for color.8/10


Thanks for the 8 Clairvoyant! It's my first try at any kind of thought out cable management. This is my first build and when I originally put it together, was mostly concerned that it would post and everything would work. Slapped it together in about 2 hours then just used it for the past 6 months.

I knew after this first attempt at cable management that I'm going to need to take everything back apart and maybe use some zip ties or something. Heres a pic from back side door they give to hide cables. btw, yours is a good 9.5 although I don't like how tubing goes horizontally across your case.


----------



## mbudden

Holy huge pic batman.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgilmore62;11936628*
> Thanks for the 8 Clairvoyant! It's my first try at any kind of thought out cable management. This is my first build and when I originally put it together, was mostly concerned that it would post and everything would work. Slapped it together in about 2 hours then just used it for the past 6 months.
> 
> I knew after this first attempt at cable management that I'm going to need to take everything back apart and maybe use some zip ties or something. Heres a pic from back side door they give to hide cables. btw, yours is a good 9.5 although I don't like how tubing goes horizontally across your case.


I hear ya but it's good to use the least amount of tubing whenever possible for the best possible temps. Besides my res/pump is the XSPC dual bay/MCP655 combo, my tubings have to be horizontal.


----------



## craney

Just completed my 1st cable management on my antec 1200 not the best but it was really hard work lol i had to nearly sit on my side pannel to close it! Was thinking of maybe moving my HD cage down to the bottom so its not so close to the GPU but the only prob with that is i have drilled a hole in the bottom of it to thread some cables so dont think it would work being at the bottom of the case actually. Was thinking also of moving the top HD cage and just fixing the front bezels to the front of the case.

If anyone could recommend improvements i'll gladly give it a shot









By craney at 2011-01-08









By craney at 2011-01-08









By craney at 2011-01-08


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11931897*
> what about my old CM scout build??


Based off of this pic it's an easy 10/10. Why did you go for an Antec 300? I think I like this case more over that one. I'd like to see a less angled shot of this case, however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;11932911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new cause with better cable management i am thinking of the Corsair Graphite 600T


Hard to see anything, but enough light to say that you need to do a little more work for management.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;11933503*
> Rate my cables!


Looks like a 10/10, but it's sort of dark, so I can't say for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;11935272*


This one's sort of tough. It's a borderline 10/10 for me. My only complaint is the cluster of cables at the top right corner. If you can get rid of that, then it's a 100% 10/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;11935593*


Please try sticking to posting cables, but overall really nice case!!! I didn't know Antec made white 902's. Anyway, as far as management is concerned, this is pretty close to a 10/10. I don't know if it's there quite yet, I haven't put my finger on it, but I think if I look at this a bit more I'll be able to find out if it is or not.


----------



## jbalsa2

More light and some better angles.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Upgraded to an awesome 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoePhoto




----------



## Faraz

*JoePhoto*, that's amazing! The light from that top fan looks heavenly. If only you could mod the bottom there to hide those cables...

9.5/10


----------



## jbalsa2

9.5 out of ten!
Straighten and organize those sata cables going to the DVD drive, and tuck away or sleeve those few cables in the bottom left above the PSU.
Also tuck away that cable under the HDD bay.

If possible, organize the PSU fish tails on the bottom.

Take care of those few things and I think this is a solid 10/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11939170*


Now you're just showing off.


----------



## mbudden

I jizzed.
In my pants...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11939307*
> I jizzed.
> In my pants...


Check my sig.


----------



## mbudden

Like... WHAAAAA. Black & White is seriously the best combo.


----------



## kingofyo1

srsly...

/agree


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11937848*
> Please try sticking to posting cables, but overall really nice case!!! I didn't know Antec made white 902's. Anyway, as far as management is concerned, this is pretty close to a 10/10. I don't know if it's there quite yet, I haven't put my finger on it, but I think if I look at this a bit more I'll be able to find out if it is or not.


No they dont, I painted it!


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


srsly...

/agree



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Like... WHAAAAA. Black & White is seriously the best combo.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Check my sig.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I jizzed.
In my pants...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Now you're just showing off.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


9.5 out of ten!
Straighten and organize those sata cables going to the DVD drive, and tuck away or sleeve those few cables in the bottom left above the PSU.
Also tuck away that cable under the HDD bay.

If possible, organize the PSU fish tails on the bottom.

Take care of those few things and I think this is a solid 10/10



Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


*JoePhoto*, that's amazing! The light from that top fan looks heavenly. If only you could mod the bottom there to hide those cables...

9.5/10


Thanks everyone, it looks so cool in person. The photos just don't do it justice.

The cables under the HDD bay go to the side fans when plugged in.

As far as the SATA cables, I may sleeve them white, dunno yet.

An the PSU wires, this was a quick build. I plan on replacing the PSU soon, and at that point the back panel will be organized and you won't see those there.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


More light and some better angles.




























9.5/10

Its almost cheating not having a case though, to get the 10 I would recommend individually sleeved wires. You can get prefab ones pretty cheap online and that would make it perfect.


----------



## jbalsa2

Yeah I might take a look at the NZXT ones on Amazon.

Thanks!
-Jason


----------



## JoePhoto

Alright guys, full size and re-worked, have fun with the hi-res:

The cables at the bottom left go to the side-panel, they don't count!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Wow, just when I thought it couldn't get any better. Amazing job JoePhoto, that's one sexy rig right there.


----------



## mbudden




----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joephoto*


alright guys, full size and re-worked, have fun with the hi-res:

The cables at the bottom left go to the side-panel, they don't count!



















9/10, excellent, love the ssd mount


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Alright guys, full size and re-worked, have fun with the hi-res:

The cables at the bottom left go to the side-panel, they don't count!



















This might be nit picking but your cathode inverter is showing







that and all the wires from the front panel/fan controller are still a little too obvious. Fix those two things and its a 10/10, for now I'd say 9.5/10 so not bad off and very nice rig.


----------



## drum corp 24

here it is


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11937848*
> Based off of this pic it's an easy 10/10. Why did you go for an Antec 300? I think I like this case more over that one. I'd like to see a less angled shot of this case, however.
> 
> Hard to see anything, but enough light to say that you need to do a little more work for management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 10/10, but it's sort of dark, so I can't say for sure.
> 
> This one's sort of tough. It's a borderline 10/10 for me. My only complaint is the cluster of cables at the top right corner. If you can get rid of that, then it's a 100% 10/10.
> 
> Please try sticking to posting cables, but overall really nice case!!! I didn't know Antec made white 902's. Anyway, as far as management is concerned, this is pretty close to a 10/10. I don't know if it's there quite yet, I haven't put my finger on it, but I think if I look at this a bit more I'll be able to find out if it is or not.












I turned my scout into this and got sick of watercooling. that rad is actually a hybrid fillport. i didnt even have to open the case to top it off.

but yeah, that was my first crappy case mod, i got sick of the WC loop and went air with my current antec 300 setup:


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;11942888*
> here it is


Rather well done, interesting how you mounted the HDD's, are they upside down or am I seeing that wrong? Rating wise its easily a 9/10 theres only a few small things that could be improved such as that one red sata cable and the front panel wires connected to the mobo and at the top of the case by your optical, those are the only complaints I have.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11946997*


Something just doesn't look quite right with that, your res in the middle looks very cramped. Also where is the rad and how big is it? If you were going through the trouble of modding the case you should have mounted the rad along the top. IMO theres an easier way to have done what you did.


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;11948132*
> Rather well done, interesting how you mounted the HDD's, are they upside down or am I seeing that wrong? Rating wise its easily a 9/10 theres only a few small things that could be improved such as that one red sata cable and the front panel wires connected to the mobo and at the top of the case by your optical, those are the only complaints I have.


yes i turned my hdd cage upsidedown so that cables are now in front and not visible. yeah i have to buy black sata cable. everything else for now is good.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11946997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned my scout into this and got sick of watercooling. that rad is actually a hybrid fillport. i didnt even have to open the case to top it off.


Yeah something is wron their. Your lines look too long. and the Res looks huge and cramped up.

If you go watercooling again Id suggest the xpsc raza watercooling kit.
Makes the 5.25" drive bays the res, and looks a lot less cramped.


----------



## skyravr

Sleeved few days ago. Colors don't all match (yellow red and blue) but barely see it when case is closed.
Sorry for crappy photo, its from the phone


----------



## TheRockMonsi

That's a 10/10 as far as I'm concerned. Just be sure to sleeve those bottom cables and, I don't know, put red tape or something over the yellow? Either way, management wise it's a 10/10. Nice work!!!!!


----------



## staryoshi

Bah, you guys are too generous.

SATA cables are disorganized and color scheme is atrocious. You should leave the covers on the HDD bay to hide your mess.

I'd say ~8/10 just because it takes balls to sleeve PSU cables.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*












very clean.

I like the non sleeved look too. It just looks very simple, and neat.

The simplest things are the best.
10/10 IMO. Can't do any better without sleeving and this looks great without any sleeving anyways.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11952418*
> Bah, you guys are too generous.
> 
> SATA cables are disorganized and color scheme is atrocious. You should leave the covers on the HDD bay to hide your mess.
> 
> I'd say ~8/10 just because it takes balls to sleeve PSU cables.


Everything is second to management for me. Things like sleeving and color coordination are not the biggest factors for me. With that being said, those SATA cables could certainly be straightened out, but there's only three in that little mess, although it surely wouldn't hurt for skyravr to fix that little problem up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11952449*


Solid job there man. Tomorrow, I'm going to end up stuffing a GTX 480 in my case along with my 260, so my interior will be similarly crowded like yours is, but I hope my management ends up just as good as well.


----------



## KG363

Quick Build for a friend


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;11955430*
> Quick Build for a friend


I'd give that an 8/10. I recommend you take those PCI-E cables and run them around the motherboard tray, then hide those unsleeved cables behind the sleeved ones. After that, I also recommend zip-tying all of the cables going across the case together instead of leaving them hanging around. Not a bad job for a "quick build" though.









I just got a new video card, and tweaked my cables a bit. The biggest difference now is that I got rid of that SATA cable mess above the video card:




Sorry for the first image, it looks like utter crap, but this is all from my phone, so hopefully it's good enough.


----------



## quiquirinn

i know my cable management suck, im lazy ,maybe 5/10?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quiquirinn;11967160*
> i know my cable management suck, im lazy ,maybe 5/10?


7.5/10 Clean up the sata cables a bit and it will look much better. Btw, is that a midplate on the bottom of your picture?

Here's mine:









What's going to be installed whenever I have the time


----------



## SpeacialFeatures

sooooooooo, so clean. 10/10!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here-1403.html#post11585788


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeacialFeatures;11967621*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooooooo, so clean. 10/10!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here-1403.html#post11585788


How is that clean? The one above you? It's a mess. 8/10 for great effort. But there's still a LOT to do on it.

You guys all give 10's out WAAAAY too easy.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11967945*
> How is that clean? The one above you? It's a mess. 8/10 for great effort. But there's still a LOT to do on it.
> 
> *You guys all give 10's out WAAAAY too easy*.


Hahaha, agreeeded ^


----------



## kingofyo1

gah... corsair cases are too easy to make look good cable management wise! thats a 9.5 in my book


----------



## pioneerisloud

TARRCO:

8.5 / 10 for me. I see an odd orange cable behind your HDD cages. I also see a black cable up between your HDD cages and your 5.25's that probably shouldn't be seen at all. And your SATA cables are going at the wrong angle. Get your SATA cables to run down and under the board like your front panels, and it would clean that area up a lot. Your PCIe cables aren't very straight, but its understandable with the cards having the power plugs on the sides like they have been lately. I'm working on that one myself too.

Those are just a few very minor complaints really. It looks absolutely solid, and its CLEARLY functional







.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Alright guys, rate mine







. Finally got her finished.

Top down view after cable management:









24pin shot, and an intake fan:









Rear exhaust, 8pin shot:









All PSU cables going behind the motherboard tray, the "pull" intake fan from my HDD cage:









Powered on:









Showing the push/pull intakes:









Shot of the CPU cooler from the bottom:









Shot of the CPU cooler from the top:









My complete setup (please, PLEASE ignore the mess, my rig is in the garage, and that's not my mess around it):









Monitors <3:









My rig from the front (pulled out the restrictive fan filters in the front):


----------



## Alex132

^ 9/10, seriously why is there a molex just hangning out there? It just ruins it XD

Just got my 800D, please give me tips an help


----------



## pioneerisloud

I have a random molex hanging out there because I have a side panel fan that hooks up there







. Otherwise that wouldn't be there.

*thealex132:*
Honestly 8/10. Looks good, looks like it functions well. But your PSU area is a mess. Your cables aren't fully sleeved, and what's with that random black wire going into your 5.25" bays? Your biggest problem is the PSU area though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I have a random molex hanging out there because I have a side panel fan that hooks up there







. Otherwise that wouldn't be there.

*thealex132:*
Honestly 8/10. Looks good, looks like it functions well. But your PSU area is a mess. Your cables aren't fully sleeved, and what's with that random black wire going into your 5.25" bays? Your biggest problem is the PSU area though.


I cant get sleeving here and that 'random' black wire is to power the DVD drive XD, cant fit through any of the other holes.


----------



## AlanScott

its still being worked on but here it is in its current state. Those fan connectors will eventually be hidden once I sleeve them.


----------



## mbudden

10/10


----------



## Tennobanzai

pioneer - 8.5/10 Sleeve all the wires. Try to do something with the PATA and zipties on the heatsink

thealex - 8.5/10 Tidy up the PSU cables on the bottom. It will look better without as much slack in them. Sleeving would help complete the look. Other then that it looks perfect.

alanscott - 9.5/10 show us some different angles. from the angle u took it looks perfect other then the fan connectors you mentioned


----------



## wannabe_modder

[/QUOTE]

very nice! 10/10 hehe
i like the colours of your pci-e pins

one question though: why is the right cpu fan mounted backwards as exaust?
direction of airflow should be other way around through the back no?

EDIT: nvm your pulling fresh air from the back.


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11973756*
> alanscott - 9.5/10 show us some different angles. from the angle u took it looks perfect other then the fan connectors you mentioned


Its the only shots I have at the moment, I already tore it apart again for additional internal panel modding. I'll update it when I have it back together again.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11973756*
> thealex - 8.5/10 Tidy up the PSU cables on the bottom. It will look better without as much slack in them. Sleeving would help complete the look. Other then that it looks perfect.


Can't find any that ship to south africa, without a HUGE shipping cost. also;










better :3 ?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanScott;11973886*
> Its the only shots I have at the moment, I already tore it apart again for additional internal panel modding. I'll update it when I have it back together again.


I see. Those acrylic piece make it look awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11973932*
> Can't find any that ship to south africa, without a HUGE shipping cost. also;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better :3 ?


You should try to find locally if you can. Maybe try other alternatives like paracords. But yeah, i'm just basically nitpicking


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11974038*
> I see. Those acrylic piece make it look awesome
> 
> You should try to find locally if you can. Maybe try other alternatives like paracords. But yeah, i'm just basically nitpicking


errr paracords o_o?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11974065*
> errr paracords o_o?


Yeah, it looks pretty good and seems to be cheaper on average.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/775454-now-w-video-cheap-beautiful-sleeving.html


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11974090*
> Yeah, it looks pretty good and seems to be cheaper on average.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/775454-now-w-video-cheap-beautiful-sleeving.html


:O brilliant! now all I need is heatshrink









I might just wait to order some 24pin and 6pin extensions IF/WHEN I order some watercooling parts from overseas ($100 shipping.... yaay)


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11974216*
> :O brilliant! now all I need is heatshrink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just wait to order some 24pin and 6pin extensions IF/WHEN I order some watercooling parts from overseas ($100 shipping.... yaay)


I'm guessing heatshrink would be fairly easy to get locally. A lot of hardware stores sell them here, so i'm guessing it wouldn't be much different for you.


----------



## Elite-

Finally decided to take pictures of my rig with the XSPC Rasa Kit installed.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11973756*
> pioneer - 8.5/10 Sleeve all the wires. Try to do something with the PATA and zipties on the heatsink


Lol. So having all my wires sleeved isn't enough now (other than my front panel wires)? And what would you like for me to do about the IDE cable...not run an optical drive at all? What about the zip ties on the heatsink...want me to run with no fans? There's no other way to mount 2 fans and a shroud on this heatsink other than zip ties.

Wow, just wow. I know my machine has 10x better cable management than some I've seen posted recently (not pointing any fingers at anybody in particular here). And I've seen 10's given out for MUCH worse.

Whatever, this is exactly the reason why I don't care about this particular thread anymore. I spent 15 hours putting this machine together, and ordering parts JUST for this thread alone. And that wasn't enough. And people with less visually attractive machines come in (wires going everywhere), and they get a 10.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11974545*
> Lol. So having all my wires sleeved isn't enough now (other than my front panel wires)? And what would you like for me to do about the IDE cable...not run an optical drive at all? What about the zip ties on the heatsink...want me to run with no fans? There's no other way to mount 2 fans and a shroud on this heatsink other than zip ties.
> 
> Wow, just wow. I know my machine has 10x better cable management than some I've seen posted recently (not pointing any fingers at anybody in particular here). And I've seen 10's given out for MUCH worse.
> 
> Whatever, this is exactly the reason why I don't care about this particular thread anymore. I spent 15 hours putting this machine together, and ordering parts JUST for this thread alone. And that wasn't enough. And people with less visually attractive machines come in (wires going everywhere), and they get a 10.


First off, you ordering parts, spending tons JUST to gain some epeen on a thread: sad
It would be redeemable if you did it because you want your case to look good AND for this thread. Then go ahead, that's a good reason









Secondly, face it you can spend hours and hours doing cable management but then just a few things are out of order. That ruins it. I had to rewire my DVD power connector (as in take it all apart) just to get a few more inches of space so I could go that extra length. Also some cases have better management than others. For example, the Corsair lineup has amazing cable management, and I can spend 10 minutes doing what would've taken hours on my Antec 900.

Thirdly; the rating system is user based, ergo, its biased and always will be.
What I generally look for is help, ratings come second. Sure some guy can rate someone 10/10 just because he has watercooling or awesome pwnsauce parts but that's not a real review. People who help you such as Tennobanzai are what this threads really about. He tried to help and you raged at him. If you want help from me, well I'd say seeing as how you want your case to look good, superglue the shroud onto the fan, then use black zipties to hold the bottom one on, and let gravity hold the top one on (works for me). That molex can just be slotted into the 5.25" bays and please take less blurry shots (use flash) or a camera stand preferably.

So stop whining and man up


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11974545*
> Lol. So having all my wires sleeved isn't enough now (other than my front panel wires)? And what would you like for me to do about the IDE cable...not run an optical drive at all? What about the zip ties on the heatsink...want me to run with no fans? There's no other way to mount 2 fans and a shroud on this heatsink other than zip ties.
> 
> Wow, just wow. I know my machine has 10x better cable management than some I've seen posted recently (not pointing any fingers at anybody in particular here). And I've seen 10's given out for MUCH worse.
> 
> Whatever, this is exactly the reason why I don't care about this particular thread anymore. I spent 15 hours putting this machine together, and ordering parts JUST for this thread alone. And that wasn't enough. And people with less visually attractive machines come in (wires going everywhere), and they get a 10.


IMO you're taking this way too serious and looking at it at the wrong way. I pointed out "flaws" for your own benefit that you might want to improve on, such as getting creative with the PATA cables (Which I have seen). If it doesn't apply to you, then disregard it.

Btw, this whole thread is all about opinion. Someone could have rated you a 5 and it's not wrong, same as a 10.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11974545*
> Lol. So having all my wires sleeved isn't enough now (other than my front panel wires)? And what would you like for me to do about the IDE cable...not run an optical drive at all? What about the zip ties on the heatsink...want me to run with no fans? There's no other way to mount 2 fans and a shroud on this heatsink other than zip ties.
> 
> Wow, just wow. I know my machine has 10x better cable management than some I've seen posted recently (not pointing any fingers at anybody in particular here). And I've seen 10's given out for MUCH worse.
> 
> Whatever, this is exactly the reason why I don't care about this particular thread anymore. I spent 15 hours putting this machine together, and ordering parts JUST for this thread alone. And that wasn't enough. And people with less visually attractive machines come in (wires going everywhere), and they get a 10.


I thought yours was a solid 10/10, but I do agree with the other guys that you are taking this a bit to heart. If you're doing anything to mod your case, it should be for yourself first, and everything else second. I know when people will care to rate my cables, they might give me scores that will make me scratch my head - but that's it, I won't get offended or anything, because I'm already satisfied with my management and whatnot.

Please don't take this thread so seriously, it's not like we're "The Great Cable Gods" or something, we're people just like you who have a love for this stuff. So if your cables don't get as highly rated as you think it should, don't worry about it. If you think it's a 10/10, that's the only think that really matters.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Guys, you read into my words a TAD too much







.

I bought those cable extensions, fan grilles, and everything else I bought to spruce it up for my benefit only. The grilles were to keep my fingers from getting bitten off by the Delta fans. The cable extensions were because I can't STAND seeing my non sleeved cables, and they only give me like 3" of cable in between my PCIe plugs. It looked ******ed as it was.

I was only ticked off because somebody said to sleeve all my cables...when they are. And to get rid of my IDE cable, which I can't (otherwise I no longer have an optical drive...I'm out of SATA ports). And the molex that's sticking out, is OBVIOUSLY to my side fan. If I didn't want that there, all I have to do is push it back inside my 5.25" bays.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11967289*
> Whatever, this is exactly the reason why I don't care about this particular thread anymore. I spent 15 hours putting this machine together, and ordering parts JUST for this thread alone. And that wasn't enough. And people with less visually attractive machines come in (wires going everywhere), and they get a 10.


Part of it might be karma, since you called the following "a mess."

Point out as many flaws in it as you want, but it is certainly not "a mess." And it certainly is pretty clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11967289*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11967945*
> How is that clean? The one above you? It's a mess.


----------



## Crucial09

^^^
That is one of the cleanest machines on this thread.


----------



## Dar_T




----------



## Crucial09

^^^^

Are your water lines allowed to be that small?
Not as much flow in it.

Either way, 10/10 easy!
Very nice.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faraz1729;11975978*
> Part of it might be karma, since you called the following "a mess."
> 
> Point out as many flaws in it as you want, but it is certainly not "a mess." And it certainly is pretty clean.


I was a LITTLE harsh on that one. It's not a "mess" by any means, but I was pointing out its not 10/10 material. There is in fact a mess behind the water lines. And the PCIe cables ARE in fact messy, and aren't ran straight. It does look good though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faraz1729;11975978*
> Part of it might be karma, since you called the following "a mess."
> 
> Point out as many flaws in it as you want, but it is certainly not "a mess." And it certainly is pretty clean.


that was *TENNOBANZAI's system*, not his quote XD!
that quote was from *pioneerisloud*


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11976072*
> that was *TENNOBANZAI's system*, not his quote XD!
> that quote was from *pioneerisloud*


You noticed that too?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11976121*
> You noticed that too?


no i didnt did you?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11976139*
> no i didnt did you?


Nope, not at all







.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11976072*
> that was *TENNOBANZAI's system*, not his quote XD!
> that quote was from *pioneerisloud*


I be quote-failing.


----------



## Lost-boi

General update on my PC as of now:
Overall-









Lets get in a little closer now-

























EVERY cable in this build is handmade by myself.









Front panel showing the mods to the Sunbeam fan controller-









Now we show off the backside-

































Thanks for viewing guys!


----------



## Kasaris

Here's my case


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest_Inc;8848172*
> View attachment 147438
> 
> 
> Glad this isn't my problem
> 
> View attachment 147437










lol


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinDD;8052259*


now this is what happens when you overclock to far


----------



## markag

I thought I would throw my rig into the ring


----------



## mbudden

My god that looks good.


----------



## mru

Lost-boi:
Excellent work! Making your own cables (all black... must have been a nightmare sorting them out!), and tidy routing in the back.
Don't let anyone talk you into need/must sleeve!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Lost-boi:
Excellent work! Making your own cables (all black... must have been a nightmare sorting them out!), and tidy routing in the back.
Don't let anyone talk you into need/must sleeve!


It was a little challenging keeping all the wires sorted but its the second HX1000W that ive mono colored up so I knew what I was in for.
Honestly ive grown tired and sick of all the sleeving going on so thats why I went with something different. I like the look of all those black cables!


----------



## kingofyo1

looks alot like the ax1200 PSU cables which is what I thought it was at first. Great job, you made me think that was stock!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


looks alot like the ax1200 PSU cables which is what I thought it was at first. Great job, you made me think that was stock!


I assure you they were rainbow colored like just about every PSU out there.
Took about 3-4 evenings to change all the wires.


----------



## Skiivari

E: nothing, massive mixup on my behalf


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


I assure you they were rainbow colored like just about every PSU out there.
Took about 3-4 evenings to change all the wires.


well you did a freaking awesome job! i'm seriously amazed at the dedication


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;11983267*
> well you did a freaking awesome job! i'm seriously amazed at the dedication


I didnt take any pictures of it but all the fans in my build have had the stock wires desoldered and new black wires soldered onto the motors. Other than the front panel wires every cable in the case was handmade.


----------



## kingofyo1

wow... Did you cable one at a time or per connector? if connector, how'd you separate 12v from 5v and ground/


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;11984110*
> wow... Did you cable one at a time or per connector? if connector, how'd you separate 12v from 5v and ground/


One cable at a time putting labels on every single one untill the end when they were pinned out into the connectors. From there I tested the PSU and checked the voltage of every wire to double and triple check myself.
From there you just hook it up like you normally would...
I had red wires at first but it looked like licorice. Easy decision to change to black came when the PSU went belly up.

I hacked the wires and kissed it goodbye!
Edited for "bird" picture... Sorry guys.

So in a way ive completely done the wires in this case twice:


----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaotik55;11892457*
> 
> 
> Did I improve from last time? Still kind of sloppy, and the flash doesn't help the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* I don't know what to do about the cathode wires and fan wires... Also hiding the wires that I do have in the back so you can't see them from the hole. Cable management is annoying. But at least I have the USB front panel and switch wires perfect. Sata cable's aren't too bad either.


Updated my cables once again due to forced changeout. Thank you Corsair for giving me a POS 650 for my replacement.


----------



## Elite-

Finally decided to take pictures of my rig with the XSPC Rasa Kit installed.


----------



## amd-dude

Here is my rig CM 690


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elite-*


Finally decided to take pictures of my rig with the XSPC Rasa Kit installed.












Great work there, Elite-. Digging that setup quite a lot.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *amd-dude*


Here is my rig CM 690











Does the original CM 690 not have cable management holes?


----------



## [email protected]

Isn't that against TOS to have a bird flipped finger picture compared to swearing in forums?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Yeah, generally it is. I'll have to ask that it be edited.


----------



## BlueLights

heres mine







I know it's kinda dark but every wire that's visible in general is still visible in this picture, It's the only one I have that isnt blurry either =/


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12015981*
> Yeah, generally it is. I'll have to ask that it be edited.


Done and done. No worries.


----------



## redhat_ownage




----------



## reflex99

10/10

impeccable


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage;12029129*


I don't have the humor of reflex99........

Just sad.









What moves someone to out themselves in such a pathetic and out of focus way???


----------



## kungfuelmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12029340*
> I don't have the humor of reflex99........
> 
> Just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What moves someone to out themselves in such a pathetic and out of focus way???


Jesus, Can you drive the nail any deeper?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuelmo;12029450*
> Jesus, Can you drive the nail any deeper?


Surely I could, but I was trying not to be too harsh.....


----------



## cammighty

damn atx 12v cable


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cammighty;12030266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn atx 12v cable


The problem isn't the "damn ATX 12V" cable.
When a micro-ATX mobo is installed in a standard case (the PSU is at the top) the cable is even way too long.
Using a full ATX case, with a bottom installed PSU, the cable length is enough if the PSU installed fan down. (Opposite of how you installed it, which in itself is not wrong if you want/must avoid sucking in too much dust from the carpet)

Easy solution though: get a short extension available from a number of suppliers in your choice of colors...


----------



## OverTheBelow

I'm lazy when it comes to cable management. Why spend hours organizing it for minimal temperature decrease?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12030918*
> I'm lazy when it comes to cable management. Why spend hours organizing it for minimal temperature increase?


Then why bother posting?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12030956*
> Then why bother posting?


I second that motion!


----------



## OverTheBelow

Because I'm bored?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12030996*
> Because I'm bored?


Well because I'm bored and your nonsense post. 0/10. Go spend some of that bordem on cable management.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12030996*
> Because I'm bored?


Your mum must love you!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12030918*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lazy when it comes to cable management. Why spend hours organizing it for minimal temperature decrease?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12030956*
> Then why bother posting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12030996*
> Because I'm bored?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12031026*
> Well because I'm bored and your nonsense post. 0/10. Go spend some of that bordem on cable management.


LOL, I love you guys.









Anyway, if you took the time to read through a post or two on this thread, you'll notice how NOBODY mentions a thing about temperature, let alone about the decrease they might get with better management. What you will notice, however, is that the cases most people would consider to be the best are the ones that LOOK the best. This thread rates cables based on looks, not temp drops.

People work on their management because they don't want their rig to look like a tornado hit it - if it does, most people won't be too crazy about showing it off. It's like having a custom made car - it might look really good on the outside, but if it's like the freaking pits on the inside, nobody is going to touch that thing.


----------



## Unobtainium

here's mine, nothing special since the case is anti-cable management =)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Then why bother "*joining*" this forum?


^ Correction.







After all, this is OCN where the pursuit of performance comes first (manage all your cables to shave off a few degrees inside your rig included lol ).

All kidding aside, I'd give that 2/10 and that's because I'm generous.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


I don't have the humor of reflex99........

Just sad.









What moves someone to out themselves in such a pathetic and out of focus way???
























its been like this for a while, its really not worth the time to take it out of the case for benching sessions in the garage, then to bring it back in and put it all back together, that's all just very time consuming.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unobtainium*




here's mine, nothing special since the case is anti-cable management =)


Anti cable management?? Did you cut the holes in the tray?

No need to bashful. I give it a solid 8.


----------



## ElectrixPC

Unobaintium--- 8.5/10 you need to tidy the top up, (where the psu is..)


----------



## MemorableC

Electrix, 9/10 nice man

Pre









and after some blood sweat and tears this is the best i could do with out wiping out the Dremel. (man the stock sleeving on the corsair stuff is crap)








next on the List, sleeving and etc.

sorry about piss poor pictures did them quick

and yes those are old WD IDE drives(2 of them at least)


----------



## mlapaglia

Flip the drives around and hide all of those bare wires :-\\


----------



## papcrap

Sorry for the shocking pictures but you get the idea, this is a stock cosmos (in terms of cable management) and a non modular psu I think I did quite well


----------



## reflex99

@papcrap 8/10










redhat's is bad, but at least mine is on a bench


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papcrap*


Sorry for the shocking pictures but you get the idea, this is a stock cosmos (in terms of cable management) and a non modular psu I think I did quite well










Looking good! I'd say 8.5/10


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## logan666

heres mine


----------



## Unobtainium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Anti cable management?? Did you cut the holes in the tray?

No need to bashful. I give it a solid 8.


thanks, yes i did cut the tray to have some options for the cables.

And the top is good as it can be, no room for nothing since there is the PSU, DVD rom and 3 HDDs.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unobtainium*


thanks, yes i did cut the tray to have some options for the cables.

And the top is good as it can be, no room for nothing since there is the PSU, DVD rom and 3 HDDs.











Which just goes to show you that having a CM PSU only helps if you don't need anything but one string of SATA power.....
The real benefit is only realized when one decides to replace the cable with custom length ones; without immediately loosing the warranty and without having to solder...)


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## reflex99

5/10


----------



## KShirza1

Update


----------



## MDalton10

Here ya go.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MDalton10;12039717*
> Here ya go.


8/10
For the life of me I can't decide whether to nag about the white&blue fan cable wrapped around the stock CPU cooler.... or not.... it kind a fits the Asus mobo color scheme, don't it?

This ain't your sig rig, is it?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;12035575*


No clutter!
I just love your cooling set-up with the PSU drawing all the warm air from the HDD and venting out the side (opposite of where you sit). Nice touch!

Gigabyte boards have the 24pin ATX connector much more twards the middle than most others. Keeps the RAM airflow unblocked, and the cabling bunched together with the PCIe cables.
Now if they would just start using angled Sata connectors.....
and not consume so much power...
I could be tempted!


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan666;12033951*
> heres mine


Wow that looks sick, I love the case. 9.5/10 The only flaw I could find is in the top right next to the psu, there is a single naked wire,but other than that, great work.


----------



## Djmatrix32

THis is my attempt at 1 am. I plan to clean it up later tonight.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;12045021*
> THis is my attempt at 1 am. I plan to clean it up later tonight.


http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/912437-how-photograph-your-case.html#post11973892


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Its amazing what you can do with a Dremel and a coat of paint


----------



## ckybam3

need help cleaning up my cables a bit. Just finished building. The back is a mess but who cares about that part. I will be sleeving the non black cables very soon so dont worry about that.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy;12045774*
> Its amazing what you can do with a Dremel and a coat of paint


love the blue,

the cable management..8/10


----------



## andrewmchugh

ok, thats me all done.!










































the HD audio cable will be moving soon, as the sound card comes this week.


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12040712*
> 8/10
> For the life of me I can't decide whether to nag about the white&blue fan cable wrapped around the stock CPU cooler.... or not.... it kind a fits the Asus mobo color scheme, don't it?
> 
> This ain't your sig rig, is it?


No its not. Sig rig is much more impressive
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1217219

But cable management is maybe a 2/10.


----------



## mru

Hey, I got the same keyboard. And the Logitech Z5500 speakers (but in my home-office / play room).
Nice job on the HTPC!


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12055714*
> Hey, I got the same keyboard. And the Logitech Z5500 speakers (but in my home-office / play room).
> Nice job on the HTPC!


Thanks I love it. And its so easy my girlfriend can use it


----------



## ckybam3

no1 rated me


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12048034*
> need help cleaning up my cables a bit. Just finished building. The back is a mess but who cares about that part. I will be sleeving the non black cables very soon so dont worry about that.


I give you an 8 because of the two unplugged cables just sitting there.


----------



## BLAUcopter

600T build.


----------



## koven

9/10 well done, didn't sleeve the pci-e cables though?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12063095*
> 9/10 well done, didn't sleeve the pci-e cables though?


Probably just extensions.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Here's my old V9 (Great case BTW, served me well) as a comparison.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12063654*
> Here's my old V9 (Great case BTW, served me well) as a comparison.


Just as well done!
But your poor components! They must be starving on that puny 1000W supply!









I have rarely seen a more oppulent overkill!


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12048034*
> need help cleaning up my cables a bit. Just finished building. The back is a mess but who cares about that part. I will be sleeving the non black cables very soon so dont worry about that.


Looking nice, maybe tighten up the pci-e cables and them none connected front panels, also if theres enough cable run the dvd power all the way to the top and down, as you have done with the pci-e

theres a bunch of power cables from the psu all bunched, maybe pull them to the back,

you may want to grab some cable tie posts that stick to the pc case and let you pull the wires in tight.

overall as is 7.5

-1 for the cables in the drive bay
-0.5 for the unused molex and the front pannel connectors,
-1 for running the front panel cables in view (can they also go behind)

Be sure to check myne out soon. its in bits at the min be it will be ready in about 10 hours when someone can hold the rad for me


----------



## coreyL

I was rocking this for a while. marine water bottle resiviour ftw!


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

New case







I'll get some better cables later. Right now I'm just glad I got my components into a better case. The standoffs were stripped on my old case D:


----------



## Aximous

Not bad, try to tighten the 24pin and the sata cables down there, also try to hide the back fan's wires.

BTW any reason why you have 2 5870s and no crossfire bridge?


----------



## Tennobanzai

coreyL - You need to take a picture without the side panel. It's kinda hard to see the actual cables

Unknown - 8.5/10 Is it possible to rearrange the exhaust fan so the wires don't show as much? Like rotate the fan 1 time counter-clock wise and then put the wires under the mobo or behind the panel. Other then that and the bottom SATA cable it looks great. Sleeving would complete the look for 10/10.


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

I had just put it together lol. I always put the crossfire bridge in last. Its like the piece de resistance


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12068110*
> coreyL - You need to take a picture without the side panel. It's kinda hard to see the actual cables
> 
> Unknown - 8.5/10 Is it possible to rearrange the exhaust fan so the wires don't show as much? Like rotate the fan 1 time counter-clock wise and then put the wires under the mobo or behind the panel. Other then that and the bottom SATA cable it looks great. Sleeving would complete the look for 10/10.


Yes thats the part I need help on. Where can i get a good set of wire adapters and sleeves?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXUNKNOWNXX;12068128*
> Yes thats the part I need help on. Where can i get a good set of wire adapters and sleeves?


Most PC stores sell the adapters. Usually you get them with new fans.

When it comes to sleeving, you should research it a bit. It can range from $10-100 depending on the quality/material/quantity.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


coreyL - You need to take a picture without the side panel. It's kinda hard to see the actual cables

Unknown - 8.5/10 Is it possible to rearrange the exhaust fan so the wires don't show as much? Like rotate the fan 1 time counter-clock wise and then put the wires under the mobo or behind the panel. Other then that and the bottom SATA cable it looks great. Sleeving would complete the look for 10/10.






This was my first cable management attempt ever.

That was for Lulz. If you're going to rate me, rate my scout build and my Antec 300 build. I did not use extensions or have a modular PSU in any of these pics. The stock Antec 300 has 0 cable management.




























My current rig:


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*






This was my first cable management attempt ever.

That was for Lulz. If you're going to rate me, rate my scout build and my Antec 300 build. I did not use extensions or have a modular PSU in any of these pics. The stock Antec 300 has 0 cable management.




























My current rig:












9 for both for what your working with especially the 300

Only thing you need is to sleeve them cables. Also that cold cathode makes the wires show up more so i took half off for both. Great job tho


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I swear you've posted that multiple times Corey. I just know I've seen that before...


----------



## outtamymind

before










after










and future will be modding the case and extending the wires


----------



## SpeacialFeatures

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I swear you've posted that multiple times Corey. I just know I've seen that before...










Yes..... many times. However its still nice work, and sandybridge now i see







just not in the picture.

next time Corey, you should just perma-link your last post.

>> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...l#post11585788


----------



## JoePhoto

Please people, look at the thread in my sig.


----------



## logan666

here my raven


----------



## ckybam3

9/10

would be a 10 but that fan wire needs to be hidden or sleeved and the wires coming from the psu could be blended in better. However I didnt deduct anything really for the psu wires as I know first hand they are kinda hard to deal with.


----------



## Doober

my first itx rig


























it is just missing GPU which right now until i get 450 for this has no power so disregard.

-doober


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Please people, look at the thread in my sig.


ya i read that, only pics i had on the computer at the time and was kinda lazy to take new ones lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


9/10

would be a 10 but that fan wire needs to be hidden or sleeved and the wires coming from the psu could be blended in better. However I didnt deduct anything really for the psu wires as I know first hand they are kinda hard to deal with.


mine or logans? when i get some spare time on mine i'm gonna be modding the case to add a few more convienent holes for wiring and also extending a few of the wires to allow for better management.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outtamymind*


ya i read that, only pics i had on the computer at the time and was kinda lazy to take new ones lol

mine or logans? when i get some spare time on mine i'm gonna be modding the case to add a few more convienent holes for wiring and also extending a few of the wires to allow for better management.


Logans. didnt rate yours cuz honestly idk what to say lol


----------



## outtamymind

ya it works for the time being and still has some pretty good airflow. i'm even a little ashamed at my wiring. and thats from having it tidied up a bit haha. i will not let you all down the next time i put my rig up for rating


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind;12085658*
> ya it works for the time being and still has some pretty good airflow. i'm even a little ashamed at my wiring. and thats from having it tidied up a bit haha. i will not let you all down the next time i put my rig up for rating


I didnt mean it more ass idk cuz its bad but more idk how to rate it cuz idk how easy that case is to work with wire organization. All I know is a case without good wire holes makes it near impossible to look super pretty. I have a great case and even still I cant get 9s or 10s but I can usually get an 7-8ish


----------



## jdcrispe95

I tried my best, this case is useless for cable management.


----------



## Adhmuz

Actually if you tried a little harder you'd have something better than that. Where I work we use the same case for our budget systems and I can tell you I make them look a lot better than that.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;12089690*
> Actually if you tried a little harder you'd have something better than that. Where I work we use the same case for our budget systems and I can tell you I make them look a lot better than that.


even with a Seasonic PSU that has 299,353,246 cables?


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12070289*


I'm sorry sir, but for 'Rate My Cables' you do actually need to have cables.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*




















I tried my best, this case is useless for cable management.


You could do better than this with a little creativity and a lot ebtter with some power tools.


















This one's mine, I've worked A LOT on it but I still don't feel satisfied (SATA Cables







) , so I'm looking for tips on making it better.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


I didnt mean it more ass idk cuz its bad but more idk how to rate it cuz idk how easy that case is to work with wire organization. All I know is a case without good wire holes makes it near impossible to look super pretty. I have a great case and even still I cant get 9s or 10s but I can usually get an 7-8ish


no no i didn't take it anywhere near rude. its not exactly an easy case to work with. it does need a few extra wire holes which will be added later and with the psu being on the lower chamber it makes hiding the 4pin mobo connector in stock form a pain to hide. you should see the pics of it when i first put it in haha


----------



## BLAUcopter

I cleaned up the cables a little bit.

I used the modular PCIE cables that came with the HX 1000 and just tucked the non modular PCIE behind the MB.

I also have the D14 running off a Molex behind the MB now which neatens it up a bit.



















Just gotta somehow tidy up the front port cables


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12096772*
> I cleaned up the cables a little bit.
> 
> I used the modular PCIE cables that came with the HX 1000 and just tucked the non modular PCIE behind the MB.
> 
> I also have the D14 running off a Molex behind the MB now which neatens it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta somehow tidy up the front port cables


This looks great in itself! I'd give it a 10/10 easily. Sleeve those front port cables and you'll have an A++ job.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber;12094799*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's mine, I've worked A LOT on it but I still don't feel satisfied (SATA Cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , so I'm looking for tips on making it better.


ummm black sata cables? :/ if they were facing right would look better but yeh haha nice work btw


----------



## Lostcase

Hey guys, here is a before and after, what do you guys think?


















after a few minutes fixing it up:


----------



## jbalsa2

I'l give that an 8 out of 10, the only real thing you can do there is sleeve cables, in particular the front panel cables.

Otherwise that isn't horrible.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion




----------



## kingofyo1

man, stallion.. thats a 9.5+ on cables only way to improve: sleeve the front panel wires. Love the way you wrapped the vid card connectors through eachother. Looks pimp! OT: the egshell-does it help that much over no soundproofing?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*





Wow, that is one kick-ass rig you have there. That looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ph10m

mother of god, stallion, amazing!

how good is the sound-reduction with the foam or whatever you call it(?)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


man, stallion.. thats a 9.5+ on cables only way to improve: sleeve the front panel wires. Love the way you wrapped the vid card connectors through eachother. Looks pimp! OT: the egshell-does it help that much over no soundproofing?


Thank you, like night and day with the eggshell in it. With my fans on full blast (midspeed yates) I can barely hear it and it's about 2 feet from my head. The eggshell is much better than the acoustipack and other computer specific sound dampening from my experience and also super cheap (80sq feet for $30 at the foam factory)


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


I'l give that an 8 out of 10, the only real thing you can do there is sleeve cables, in particular the front panel cables.

Otherwise that isn't horrible.










That towards me homie?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Thank you, like night and day with the eggshell in it. With my fans on full blast (midspeed yates) I can barely hear it and it's about 2 feet from my head. The eggshell is much better than the acoustipack and other computer specific sound dampening from my experience and also super cheap (80sq feet for $30 at the foam factory)


Nice work fat italian stallion! Got a link showing more pics of your pc?


----------



## jbalsa2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12103787*
> That towards me homie?


Mhmm


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12103787*
> 
> Nice work fat italian stallion! Got a link showing more pics of your pc?


just in my sig, but those are rather outdated. In the process of removing all control knobs and buttons on the rig for touch panels, Kind of a set it and forget it type thing so it automatically adjusts for ambient temps and internal temps.


----------



## Comrade Leo

Spent all afternoon on this, even though I'm ripping it apart in 4 days and putting it in another case. Rig 2 in sig swapping cases with rig 1 in sig.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

8/10 looks good, just gotta single sleeve it all! What case is it going into?


----------



## Comrade Leo

Swapping the antec 900 rig and the 3d aurora 570 rig (see my sig for details). Check my recent threads (not many of them lol) if you wanna see what I'm gonna do. There might be a worklog coming up soon.


----------



## crunchie

Finally got my PSU back from RMA and sleeved a couple of cables. Still tossing up whether or not to sleeve the front panel cables. Almost did them an hour ago, but put the side panels back on and decided to run 3Dmark11 instead







.


----------



## philhalo66

this took 45 minutes and looks alot better than before still not perfect but best this case allows


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;12109598*
> this took 45 minutes and looks alot better than before still not perfect but best this case allows
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Have you tried placing the hard drives backwards?

Also, hiding that fan cable over your sound card should be easy. PCI card have a small square hole on the side that connect to the mobo, route it though there then tightly between the case and PSU and then down to the rest of the cables, and no more ugly cable!


----------



## XAslanX

Few to rate

The parents PC









Brothers Antec superlanboy









My main setup:


----------



## reflex99

5/10

4/10

6/10

The wires are ok-ish, but the overall aesthetic of the case brings down the score.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12121079*
> 5/10
> 
> 4/10
> 
> 6/10
> 
> The wires are ok-ish, but the overall aesthetic of the case brings down the score.


It's rate my cables not rate my rig.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber;12121276*
> It's rate my cables not rate my rig.


cables can look great, but if the rest of it looks like crap, it ruins the whole effect


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12121079*
> 5/10
> 
> 4/10
> 
> 6/10
> 
> The wires are ok-ish, but the overall aesthetic of the case brings down the score.


dang can you rate those rigs any lower.

I do not know what the obsession is with sleeving cables and etc, but i would respectively rate XAslanX rigs, a 8, 8, and 9.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12121296*
> cables can look great, but if the rest of it looks like crap, it ruins the whole effect


A not so good looking case looks better with good cable management. He did a good job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;12121381*
> dang can you rate those rigs any lower.
> 
> I do not know what the obsession is with sleeving cables and etc, but i would respectively rate XAslanX rigs, a 8, 8, and 9.


I second your scores.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;12121381*
> dang can you rate those rigs any lower.
> 
> I do not know what the obsession is with sleeving cables and etc, but i would respectively rate XAslanX rigs, a 8, 8, and 9.


I third your scores.
Totally agree with you.

Its rate my cables, not rate my computers aesthetics and cables.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber;12121276*
> It's rate my cables not rate my rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;12121381*
> dang can you rate those rigs any lower.
> 
> I do not know what the obsession is with sleeving cables and etc, but i would respectively rate XAslanX rigs, a 8, 8, and 9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber;12121518*
> A not so good looking case looks better with good cable management. He did a good job.
> 
> I second your scores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12122056*
> I third your scores.
> Totally agree with you.
> 
> Its rate my cables, not rate my computers aesthetics and cables.


Thank you all for the positive responses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12121079*
> 5/10
> 
> 4/10
> 
> 6/10
> 
> The wires are ok-ish, but the overall aesthetic of the case brings down the score.


You can talk the talk, but I haven't seen you post one pic in this thread, so until you do you can't walk the walk.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX;12122116*
> --snip--


nice work. on ur rig can u turn the hhds around? would look betterer :]


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12122177*
> nice work. on ur rig can u turn the hhds around? would look betterer :]


What you cant see is that there is a 80mm in front of the HDD's.

I could probably cut a hole in the front to run cables through but I like my cool hard drives.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX;12121070*
> Few to rate
> 
> The parents PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brothers Antec superlanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main setup:


9/10, just the rear exhaust fan can be tucked under the motherboard









6-7/10, the Molex adapters and cables in the HDD bays bring this down quite a bit

8-9/10 Just several multi-colored wires ruin it and the HDD's cables

Also whats with the small cases?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12122575*
> 9/10, just the rear exhaust fan can be tucked under the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-7/10, the Molex adapters and cables in the HDD bays bring this down quite a bit
> 
> 8-9/10 Just several multi-colored wires ruin it and the HDD's cables
> 
> Also whats with the small cases?


agree. No real reason for large cases when it's just mostly empty space. It would really only benefit airflow a little.


----------



## Alex132

Please rate mine







!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Please rate mine







!



























I'll throw down a 9/10 here. Looks great. Anything higher than a 9 from me requires sleeving and/or completely color matched wires. Good job though.


----------



## markag

I agree, the only way to improve that would be to sleeve.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

the real question is what it looks like behind the mobo tray


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


the real question is what it looks like behind the mobo tray










Normally people that dont show the back have a MESS hiding behind there.
I know I show mine







its no mess though!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

@!


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12124574*
> the real question is what it looks like behind the mobo tray


Mine is an utter mess. I guess I will work on that soon.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

It's hard to clean that up especially when you're using the entire wiring harness and all of the modular cables :/


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX;12122116*
> Thank you all for the positive responses.
> 
> You can talk the talk, but I haven't seen you post one pic in this thread, so until you do you can't walk the walk.


I've posted it a few times. Never got a response ever.

It is a tech bench, so i mean, it really can't look neat.


----------



## jbalsa2

Who said tech benches cant really look neat?!


----------



## KG363

It does indeed look neat


----------



## handi420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;12127367*
> Well heres what my rig will look like for along time now i have my 2nd rad and all the wires hidden as much as i can without any dremeling.


What case did you start with?


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Who said tech benches cant really look neat?!




















Neat, but needs more light.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I've posted it a few times. Never got a response ever.

It is a tech bench, so i mean, it really can't look neat.





4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Who said tech benches cant really look neat?!




















What cpu cooler is that? and its good but wont rate till i get more light and can see more. Too dark to lend judgement.


----------



## jbalsa2

It's a CoolerMaster V6. I'm not using the included fan brackets because they don't support 38mm fans, so I have the Delta and the Nidec hot glued on.

And here you are, higher exposure setting on the camera. Also ignore the DVD drive and it's cables. I had that there for a few minutes to watch a movie.


----------



## yoklol

found a pic of my old rig!! was noobie at the time


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeacialFeatures;12083789*
> Yes..... many times. However its still nice work, and sandybridge now i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just not in the picture.
> 
> next time Corey, you should just perma-link your last post.
> 
> >> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here-1403.html#post11585788


How does permalinking work? :O


----------



## jbalsa2

Yoklol,

I would give that an 8.5 or so out of 10, that inverter set is buggin me. I also see various other cables straggling around.

What case is that?


----------



## SpeacialFeatures

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


How does permalinking work? :O



Just click permalink on the top right hand side of your post, it should go directly to your post. Just copy/paste the URL and your good to go









it makes it easy if you have 2 tabs open with oc.net (one with the message you are writing, and one with the post you want to permalink


----------



## =Tac=

*Before* Thought it was time to redo the wiring, been swapping out parts the last few months and gotten bad lol

















Maybe you can give a rating to the parts in the beater case, kinda hard going from the Haf to a case that seems half it's size









*After* Pics don't show too good, not good lighting at night


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


-snip-


Pretty impressed with the difference, i give it about a 8.5/10 because the back is very intimidating, but hey, its the back, few people see it

Also noticed one of your SATA cables is red unlike the rest

It would be cool if you used those orange ones from the previous pics along with some blacks ones, would fit the color scheme a bit better. Just an opinion


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*


Pretty impressed with the difference, i give it about a 8.5/10 because the back is very intimidating, but hey, its the back, few people see it

Also noticed one of your SATA cables is red unlike the rest

It would be cool if you used those orange ones from the previous pics along with some blacks ones, would fit the color scheme a bit better. Just an opinion


Actually, I just put some electrical tape over the orange SATAs (look at the back pic and you'll see em).. Would of wrapped the red one too but it was so long and by the time I got to wrapping the orange ones I had already routed and zipped up the red one that I didn't feel like taping it up lol. Would have bought black SATA cables, but tape is much cheaper









And yes the back is pretty tough, before including the PSU cables it was pretty orginized, but after adding the PSU it was pretty hard to route all the lines. It wasn't the actual cables I used, but the one I didn't use where the hardest to tuck. Two extra PCI 8 pins, extra HD/CD cables and 4 pins, had no where to put them but to twist them up, makes you wish you had a modular lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres the final product for mine about as good as im gonna get it and got the cooling working good now.


----------



## Rebellion88

Give you a 9/10 for that very nice job indeed!


----------



## andrewmchugh

*Bal3Wolf* - looking nice, but the case is holding you back, it could do with some cable holes and a better quality paint as it looks to be coming off in masive flakes (the 3.5" bays).

*=Tac=* - getting there, can the pci-es be hiding, its looking rather clouded on the back like, maybe ur at ur cases limit. Nice work on the paint! and front h50 rad like me I LIKEY!!

MYNE!

Right im done with mine, I might even pack-lock the side panel and throw away the key!

What do you lot think?


----------



## Coltragon

Where are your cables? Can't see 'em
10/10


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coltragon;12148456*
> Where are your cables? Can't see 'em
> 10/10


is that me?

if so .. Like the satapower I cut and got new power ends and soldier them behind the back panel, i use NZXT exdentors for cpu, gpus and mbo to be able to get them neat on the back.


----------



## JoePhoto

So many nice systems ruined by the photos... lol, just a plug for my sig-thread.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12148894*
> So many nice systems ruined by the photos... lol, just a plug for my sig-thread.


I know I've got my iPhone and a sony cybershot, i just stick it in auto and press the shutter,


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;12052852*
> ok, thats me all done.!


Why did you put the h50 as an intake there? all of the warm air will go straight to your GPU :/


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12149261*
> Why did you put the h50 as an intake there? all of the warm air will go straight to your GPU :/


also these pics are old, although the h50 is in the same place

theres a cold air intake below the h50 and that goes to the GPU as the h50 air will rise, when I get more black cable for my sata drives I will stick the hard drives at the bottom, and the h50 just below the dvd,

but GPU temps are the same as when the h50 was at the back .


----------



## markag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Normally people that dont show the back have a MESS hiding behind there.
I know I show mine







its no mess though!


I've posted pictures a while back, but I never showed the back. Just for fun, here it is:

Front:









Back:









Having a non-modular power supply and a ton of extra fan wires in there can really clutter up the back. At least it is completely hidden from the front. That's all I really care about.


----------



## Lost-boi

Im bias to the rear of a case... I spent a little more time than most


----------



## KG363

wowzers


----------



## markag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12150337*
> Im bias to the rear of a case... I spent a little more time than most


It really does look nice. You made all new wires for your PSU though, correct? I don't think I'm at the point where I want to start snipping wires myself









If I had a modular powersupply, I probably would make myself new connectors that are run to the exact lengths that I would need. As it is now, there isn't much I could do to improve the wires other then cleaning up the fan wires near the top. A fan controller or a 3 into 1 fan connector would do me some wonders.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Im bias to the rear of a case... I spent a little more time than most


















Lostboi
I can only repeat myself: mastery!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yep, that's pretty good Lostboi


----------



## vcm_01

My first attempt at hiding some cables.










I know it's also a quite crappy photo, but I just wanted to show it to you guys, maybe get some ideas on how to improve it further... And before somebody says "sleeve the cables" - I'm on it, just waiting for my paycheck.







And the huge lump o' cables by the HDDs is because I'm considering getting another one.


----------



## jdcrispe95

^^ thats really good mate. way better than mine.


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


^^ thats really good mate. way better than mine.











That kinda looks like mine did before.







But that's not the system in your sig, is it?


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12148894*
> So many nice systems ruined by the photos... lol, just a plug for my sig-thread.


Its "rate my cable management" not the "bad quality of my picture" if the pictures suck and you can't see the wires thats one thing but most of the pictures are adequate for the topic of the thread.


----------



## Launcherstrike

Gonna fix the cable for the front intake when I find time to


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;12157005*
> Its "rate my cable management" not the "bad quality of my picture" if the pictures suck and you can't see the wires thats one thing but most of the pictures are adequate for the topic of the thread.


Defensive much? I never singled anyone out. Just trying to help the overall quality of the photos that represent our rigs and community.


----------



## Lost-boi

Thanks guys! Yes, I snipped, soldered and repinned all the cables for this build


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;12153030*
> My first attempt at hiding some cables.


Paint that silver/gray of the back other side panel a matching color and it'll be quite cool! That is assuming you have a side window, if not, looks great now.


----------



## cool3omar

Well this is my sig rig..


----------



## Lost-boi

Looks like the fan on your GPU isnt connected...
Not too bad on the cables but you can do better. Bundle the sata cables together and make all the colors match if you have the cables to do so.


----------



## cool3omar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Looks like the fan on your GPU isnt connected...
Not too bad on the cables but you can do better. Bundle the sata cables together and make all the colors match if you have the cables to do so.


Yeah actually I had it disconnected at the time to make sure that the noise is from it, as it's apparently malfunctioning and running at 100% all the time.. Okay anyways thanks i'll try to do that.


----------



## aliteDC

before








a week after


----------



## KG363

Could still use some work


----------



## Tennobanzai

aliteDC - Looks much better but you could still try to hide those extra cables better. I think you would benefit from sleeving a lot since those cables are sticking out


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12159567*
> Defensive much? I never singled anyone out. Just trying to help the overall quality of the photos that represent our rigs and community.


I have to agree with Joe. People are constantly steering off from the point of this thread. If people really wanted to take better pics of their rig, they probably would research it. I presume most people here had something like my idea "Like hey this turned out pretty good, lemme take a pic and see what others think.", not "Well I already have a supermodel photoshoot of my PC, might was well put it here.".


----------



## vinton13




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber;12167084*
> I have to agree with Joe. People are constantly steering off from the point of this thread. If people really wanted to take better pics of their rig, they probably would research it. I presume most people here had something like my idea "Like hey this turned out pretty good, lemme take a pic and see what others think.", not "Well I already have a supermodel photoshoot of my PC, might was well put it here.".


Look, I do agree to the extent that it's not a supermodel photo shoot type of thread, but have you seen some of the pics here? Some are just downright awful - a few to the point that you can't even see the cables.

I do agree with Joe that some rigs are ruined by the bad pics. I can almost guarantee you that if I asked you to choose the best rigs on here, they would all be ones that have real good shots on them. Coincidence? I think not. The pic itself can make a huge difference in deciding which rig looks nicer. Understand, I'm not saying the nicer the pic, the nicer the rig - but people tend to lean towards the nicer looking pic just because of how much more crisp it is and whatnot, whether they'd like to admit it or not.

Ultimately, this is just a thread in which you rate people's cables, but the pics do play some part in that, I sometimes feel. It might not always be a huge part, but it's there nonetheless. I feel that if you want to show off your cables, go all out - don't sell yourself short.


----------



## snelan

First I want to say that I lol'd at the tag that says "air gap technology"

Subject to change once I get my 6950's. This was with my 480 and when I had my UD4.

You have to click the image to see it. It takes you to the gallery.


Here's another image as only 1/8th of the above image is loading.


----------



## vinton13

No one is gonna rate me?


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13;12168358*


I'll give you a 6/10. You can do a lot better with that case.


----------



## ClickJacker

This is my first post







.....


----------



## Gabe3384

Here is mine


----------



## mru

The last two posts proof the point:
it isn't so much the question of taking "art" photos, but that pictures which cannot show anything are utterly useless. 
What is the point in posting a picture in which the CCFL blinds you and the tubing blocks the rest?
What is the point of posting a picture where all the critical parts drown in blackness??

The only thing I can't decide that offends me more are blurry shots or clear pictures of obvious spaghetti factories...........


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


The last two posts proof the point:
it isn't so much the question of taking "art" photos, but that pictures which cannot show anything are utterly useless. 
What is the point in posting a picture in which the CCFL blinds you and the tubing blocks the rest?
What is the point of posting a picture where all the critical parts drown in blackness??

The only thing I can't decide that offends me more are blurry shots or clear pictures of obvious spaghetti factories...........


And that's why I made the thread in my sig. I open it with almost the same rant.


----------



## snelan

C'mon guys, "rate my cables". That is what the thread is about, isn't it?


----------



## Swae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


C'mon guys, "rate my cables". That is what the thread is about, isn't it?


It is, but the point they are getting at at is some of the pictures given are either too low quality or have things hiding the cables on the side window.

In my opinion, if you are going to post a picture in here, you should have at least made SOME effort toward cable management, and unless your side window is 100% acrylic plastic, you gotta take it off. Turn the cold cathodes off, and possibly take photos from multiple angles.


----------



## Greg0986

Just bought some 2.5mm cable sleeving to sleeve the small fan cables and case cables and will be getting a new power supply with sleeved cables









And I used electrical tape to see what it looked like









Just a quick question, is it easier to do one cable at a time and then I know which goes were?

For example, the 24 pin, should I take 1 cable out, sleeve that then plug it back in then do it over and over?


----------



## KG363

It looks good, but it will look great after you sleeve it. I can't help you with that, though. I have no experience


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker;12170036*
> This is my first post.....


Welcome!
I give your rig 9/10. Fully sleeved = high score, but could get better with some smoother lines within your sleeve bundles. Also, i can't see power/sata cable due to low light, so for now: 9/10


----------



## wire

Sometime down the road I would like to re-sleeve all the cables. I also just noticed that molex connector being visible in the drive bay. Grrr


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wire;12176396*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime down the road I would like to re-sleeve all the cables. I also just noticed that molex connector being visible in the drive bay. Grrr


8/10

Hide the wire from the corsair fan by flipping the fan. Molex in drive bays hurts. Only other thing is the bundle coming outta the psu

God I miss dfi


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;12175154*
> C'mon guys, "rate my cables". That is what the thread is about, isn't it?


What cables?? Took the trouble to look at the first gallery.... duuuhhh no pix of cables!!!


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;12176010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought some 2.5mm cable sleeving to sleeve the small fan cables and case cables and will be getting a new power supply with sleeved cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used electrical tape to see what it looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, is it easier to do one cable at a time and then I know which goes were?
> 
> For example, the 24 pin, should I take 1 cable out, sleeve that then plug it back in then do it over and over?


Can't see everything but I'd give it 8/10. What are those cables between the GPU and the radiator?
Personally I don't care about electrical tape.
Sleeving hints: it is always best to do the same step multiple times (de-pinning, sleeving, heatshrink, pin). Some people use a harder foam (like used in floral shops) to hold the wires not being worked on to keep track of them. But I would always also use some tape with pin number. Don't forget to put the tape back on after putting the sleeve on, and don't forget to mark at least pin 1 on the connector....
Off-topic: My suggestion: your next focus should be on the GPU; it just looks so forlorn in your otherwise beautiful system...


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wire;12176396*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime down the road I would like to re-sleeve all the cables. I also just noticed that molex connector being visible in the drive bay. Grrr


9.5/10 from me, assuming you have tucked the molex away in the meantime.
Deductions will surely come when you show pics of the rear.


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12177482*
> Can't see everything but I'd give it 8/10. What are those cables between the GPU and the radiator?
> Personally I don't care about electrical tape.
> Sleeving hints: it is always best to do the same step multiple times (de-pinning, sleeving, heatshrink, pin). Some people use a harder foam (like used in floral shops) to hold the wires not being worked on to keep track of them. But I would always also use some tape with pin number. Don't forget to put the tape back on after putting the sleeve on, and don't forget to mark at least pin 1 on the connector....
> Off-topic: My suggestion: your next focus should be on the GPU; it just looks so forlorn in your otherwise beautiful system...


Cheers!









Those cables are from the fans in the case. If I plug the cables into the power supply directly, my case sounds like a jet engine







I will be braiding these this week because I have some 2.5mm braid and 3mm heat shrink in the post









Also thanks for the tips on sleeving. I will take these into account when doing it.

And the graphics card will be getting replaced this year to a 6950 or two


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## Machiyariko

5/10 You did what you could without modding the case.

I got a new video card and I rewired the whole case.
Enjoy!


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s79/ABRITISHKID/IMG_0109.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Can't see everything. So far 5/10.

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

Originally Posted by [B]Machiyariko[/B]
[URL=showthread.php?s=34ef0cf377f7f84bfe5f471f00791160&p=12183746#post12183746][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]

5/10 You did what you could without modding the case.

I got a new video card and I rewired the whole case.
Enjoy!
http://public.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pPlknq8LPsNaSHJbhXcNrQj-NsUr0NQUGEEDXXTdYfD95_959tlHFWmoG9yQAoq7rz-HfeY23SgvBX-XtQzhyDg/DSCN0151.JPG?psid=1[IMG]
[IMG]http://public.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pMIIFL_2Y48FiTWdvxkxClmq8K_FrDfWkVw5mkMrluW7e4LZ KtnKiLK985IPoNdQiu1UIw3il7t6mrhsizKU0kQ/IMG_2845.JPG?psid=1[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Your hiding most of the wiring. Judging from the rear 10/10!!! But we want to see everything!


----------



## Xristo

Hey guys just wanted to see what youse though of my cable managment , tried very hard to get it as neat as it is atm .. needs a few touch ups before i call it complete , i need a few zip ties before i go over it again .

I wanna try and conseal those sata wires , there are sata ports behind the gfx card can i use them ?


----------



## Machiyariko

Here is the old wiring with the old card.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Machiyariko*


Here is the old wiring with the old card.
http://public.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pj2bXtzWKUZQmDT-wiqBzJE0HcrTyxgJ6y_UFhp8UelHIJ2wWJ1CWPw8HH-l8GoTC-p6lBFteINC21w_yPQQfyA/IMG_2849.JPG?psid=1[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Dang, you do do some nice work! Still 10/10, assuming you didn't mess it up with the new vid card...[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/lachen.gif


----------



## cmorin

I did the best I could with what I've got. I want to look into sleeving. And I definitely want to paint my case. I absolutely HATE the greyish inside color


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmorin;12187397*
> I did the best I could with what I've got. I want to look into sleeving. And I definitely want to paint my case. I absolutely HATE the greyish inside color


I'd give you 6/10 seems harsh, but you easily have the scope to hit a ten, some of those NZXT sleeved extenders are nice way to look like have sleeved the wires.

Maybe dremel where the cables need to go before painting it.

Also sort the pci-e power ones too as they are both split up, again the sleeved extenders will help you out.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmorin;12187397*
> I did the best I could with what I've got. I want to look into sleeving. And I definitely want to paint my case. I absolutely HATE the greyish inside color


You did well! 8.5/10


----------



## KShirza1

[/URL]


----------



## jbalsa2

I would give that a 9.5 out of 10 for sure.
Your cables look nice, but they seem a tad too exposed to me. But that's just my opinion.

Fantastic job.


----------



## SpeacialFeatures

KShirza1, very nice 9/10!


----------



## Voltazar

Here's my PC, I know the cables are not that great, if anyone has suggestions please let me know!


----------



## kingofyo1

make your pictures lighter. we cant even see cables in there :/


----------



## mru

KShirza1
What wonderful cabling and what a beautiful case!!! 9.9/10

Voltazar
Please turn the lights on. 1/10, but I suspect it is much better.


----------



## Voltazar

Sorry about that guys, it's under my desk which is probably why its dark...


















Brightened.


----------



## moonmanas

My mess  The 140m fan sits on top of psu and caddy to right for now, blowing up, that reduced case temps by 7c. must get into this sleeving too...not showing the back







If im sposed to vote the previous post? 8.0 for the in dark pic


----------



## Lostintyme

Hello everyone here, I have been stalking this thread for a while but I haven't posted yet. I am thinking about sleeving my PSU and I know it is cheaper to buy in mass quantities, so I am going with the stock black for my SATA cables and for 2 6+2 pins, an EPS12V, 24 pin connector, and one Molex cable, I will buy 100FT of either red or white sleeving so I can sleeve all of the cables I listed(individual cables). Which would you guys find attractive? I'm all about what other people think as I mostly show off my rig to people who know nothing about computers and mostly care about the case and how the inside looks(I have a side panel). So which-red, or white?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12190317*
> Hello everyone here, I have been stalking this thread for a while but I haven't posted yet. I am thinking about sleeving my PSU and I know it is cheaper to buy in mass quantities, so I am going with the stock black for my SATA cables and for 2 6+2 pins, an EPS12V, 24 pin connector, and one Molex cable, I will buy 100FT of either red or white sleeving so I can sleeve all of the cables I listed(individual cables). Which would you guys find attractive? I'm all about what other people think as I mostly show off my rig to people who know nothing about computers and mostly care about the case and how the inside looks(I have a side panel). So which-red, or white?


IMO, I would go with a Red/Black theme, maybe kinda like weaving the 24pin together


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12190360*
> IMO, I would go with a Red/Black theme, maybe kinda like weaving the 24pin together


For just the 24 pin? Or all the cables? I like the idea!


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12184449*
> Hey guys just wanted to see what youse though of my cable managment , tried very hard to get it as neat as it is atm .. needs a few touch ups before i call it complete , i need a few zip ties before i go over it again .


I would just bing those wires a little closer together where they come out of the psu.
Also, try and get the same colour sata cables







.
8/10 from me.
Was that an existing hole in the mobo? Nice use of it







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12190563*
> For just the 24 pin? Or all the cables? I like the idea!


Well up to you, But i would say all, especially the 6+2/6pins and the 24 pin


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12191101*
> Well up to you, But i would say all, especially the 6+2/6pins and the 24 pin


I emailed the guy at Furry Letters to see how much 50FT of 1/8th black and the same amount of red would be.

Also, do you think I could paint my connectors red? My art teacher would be fine with me just dipping the connector in paint and letting it dry, but there would still be little bumps of paint and the like, right?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12191189*
> I emailed the guy at Furry Letters to see how much 50FT of 1/8th black and the same amount of red would be.
> 
> Also, do you think I could paint my connectors red? My art teacher would be fine with me just dipping the connector in paint and letting it dry, but there would still be little bumps of paint and the like, right?


uhhhh? connectors? If your talking about fan headers etc, there's heatshrink.


----------



## Lostintyme

No, what I mean is the things that line up the wires. When you sleeve you know when you take the 24 wires out of the main plastic thing, and you just have the bare connector? I'd like my 24 pin, 6 pins, and 8 pin of those to be a really light red.


----------



## Aximous

I'd rather use plastic dye for connecter than normal paint. Or you could just buy colored connector they're pretty cheap.


----------



## Hard Line

Ok after reading all these it's is time for me to post mine ( please don't be too harsh lol ) alright do what you gotta do.. of course advice is always welcome, keep in mind I am picking up sleeves/extensions soon and this is not a modular power supply)



















Thanks I look forward to opinions and yes it is my sig rig


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard Line;12191753*
> Ok after reading all these it's is time for me to post mine ( please don't be too harsh lol ) alright do what you gotta do.. of course advice is always welcome, keep in mind I am picking up sleeves/extensions soon and this is not a modular power supply)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I look forward to opinions and yes it is my sig rig


What? Pink fans? They hurt my eyes and kinda ruin the color scheme of the case. Pick 3 (I went for red, white, and black with blue LEDs shining down on everything from places you can't see).

7.5/10


----------



## Hard Line

Actually they are red not pink rofl. Doesn't look the same in the pics lol they were cheapos to get me buy till i get the load for cooling system overhaul going water. but I spent a good 2-3 hours doing this and will be switching to GT when it goes through


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hard Line*


Ok after reading all these it's is time for me to post mine ( please don't be too harsh lol ) alright do what you gotta do.. of course advice is always welcome, keep in mind I am picking up sleeves/extensions soon and this is not a modular power supply)









Thanks I look forward to opinions and yes it is my sig rig


you're def on the right track, everything's out of the way, and you even put a 120mm on the other side of your hdd for a push pull config









why don't you come join us over here. we're always lookin for new ppl


----------



## Hard Line

Thx steamboat! Nothing like having the feeling of comeraderie esp when you are new.It is very much appreciated.. I went there and posted my pics.

Thanks lostintyme for the rating I expected more like a 6-7 lol


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hard Line*


Thx steamboat! Nothing like having the feeling of comeraderie esp when you are new.It is very much appreciated.. I went there and posted my pics.

Thanks lostintyme for the rating I expected more like a 6-7 lol


Hey, just choose a color scheme like I said and if you want LEDs that don't match the 3 colors you pick, then rip them out the fans/buy some raw LEDs from eBay and hide 4 or 5 in corners.


----------



## Hard Line

Yeah I decided on a black and red scheme just waiting for a loan refi to go through then I am going all out on this baby. will be finding out if there is a way to fit a 480 rad inside lol if not on top ( i wonder if i can find someone local to make a shroud and blend it into the rest of the top? )


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hard Line*


Yeah I decided on a black and red scheme just waiting for a loan refi to go through then I am going all out on this baby. will be finding out if there is a way to fit a 480 rad inside lol if not on top ( i wonder if i can find someone local to make a shroud and blend it into the rest of the top? )


Red and black? I say try to paint SATA ports and anything else on your board that is that ugly light blue color. RAM slot wise, just try to cover it somehow.

Noctua fans...paint the tops and if you can, the fan itself.


----------



## illidan




----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan;12199116*


Too dark I can't see anything. But it does look very clean.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;12199141*
> Too dark I can't see anything. But it does look very clean.


Ditto!


----------



## illidan

it's need to be dark, dark as death


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan;12199188*
> it's need to be dark, dark as death


Did you paint the top of your heatsink? It looks nice. I've thought about painting my megahalems megashadow but the black chrome is so pretty it would be a shame to cover it. I'm torn.

I have a can of flat black heat dissipating paint from Eastwood that I'm just itching to use. It's made to paint car radiators with.


----------



## illidan

yes i did. looks nicer than stock TRUE Black


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*












Lol it's only dark because it's all painted black







You have some excellent cable management there. Even if it was terribly managed you've stealthed everything so well that no-one would really be able to notice it anyways







Great work!


----------



## jfizz84

Whattaya think??


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*












Fixed:


----------



## Khobie

Joephoto, you certainly went with an all black theme.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khobie*


Joephoto, you certainly went with an all black theme.


Not mine, just lightened his photo so we could see it.

Actually, I went all white, lol, Sig in Photo thread:


----------



## reflex99

holy black build batman


----------



## illidan

:d


----------



## Davidsen

Rate mine?


















IDE HDD ftw!


----------



## coldroll

Wow you actually top mounted a 850 watt power supply! Cable routing 8.5/10


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Had to flip my PSU upside down so now my mobo power cant be routed behind my mobo =/



















What you guys think??


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12219629*
> Had to flip my PSU upside down so now my mobo power cant be routed behind my mobo =/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think??[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your new friend: [URL=[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FCB-8P-8-Pin-Motherboard-Extension-Premium%2Fdp%2FB0036ORCJY%2Fref%3Dsr_1_4%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1296545181%26sr%3D8-4]http://www.amazon.com/CB-8P-8-Pin-Motherboard-Extension-Premium/dp/B0036ORCJY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1296545181&sr=8-4]Amazon.com[/URL]: NZXT CB-8P 8-Pin Motherboard Power Extension Premium Cable (Black): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Your new friend: Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8P 8-Pin Motherboard Power Extension Premium Cable (Black): Electronics


That would be great. Thanks alot (=


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfizz84;12203486*
> Whattaya think??


5

you can do alot more with that case. Also why do you have your heatsink pushing air towards the gfx card? makin the gfx hotter


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12219629*
> Had to flip my PSU upside down so now my mobo power cant be routed behind my mobo =/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think??


8/10 that case is very hard to work with.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R*


Had to flip my PSU upside down so now my mobo power cant be routed behind my mobo =/



















What you guys think??


Ummmm surely you mustve cut a hole for the PSU to breathe?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12220745*
> Ummmm surely you mustve cut a hole for the PSU to breathe?


No.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12219629*
> Had to flip my PSU upside down so now my mobo power cant be routed behind my mobo =/


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Ummmm surely you mustve cut a hole for the PSU to breathe?


It would make sense to cut the hole(s) if the PSU fan was facing down, but in his case, aren't they up?


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!*





















Give me your rig now, or else I might have to chase you down in a chopper...no, seriously. Check my sig with my BBC2 stats (the one where I got 86 kills in) - I mean business buster.


----------



## rfjunkie

I've got a couple pictures of my first AMD build I just finished up the other day to toss up, just for fun...

I know I could do a better at hiding some of the cables, but I just wanted to get it done and fire it up for the first time.

I will get back to hiding stuff in the case later.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I've got a couple pictures of my first AMD build I just finished up the other day to toss up, just for fun...

I know I could do a better at hiding some of the cables, but I just wanted to get it done and fire it up for the first time.

I will get back to hiding stuff in the case later.


6/10. Lots of room for improvement. Would've gone lower, but I have a soft spot for those orange Xigmatek fans. Top half of your setup looks good, but your sata and lower wiring needs some work. Longer sata cables so you can rout them under your board would be a good start. Also, your sata power is ziptied in plain sight, just tie it up behind the cage.


----------



## Launcherstrike

Rate please :]


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *launcherstrike;12228568*
> rate please :]


awesome! 10/10 i love it


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Launcherstrike*


Rate please :]


Very nice 9.5/10. Deductions may come when you post pix of the rearview....

I assume you have no issues running SLI on two different GTX460s?? With different clock settings?


----------



## staryoshi

For fun I decided to stuff my setup into my Cooler Master Elite 310 that I had lying around. (From a much roomier CM692 II ADV and a Corsair H50 P/P setup)

I managed to fit my sig rig without too much fuss. This case leaves very little room for cable management (especially with the Corsair HX850), so take that into account







(No cable management holes whatsoever)

When the Corsair 650D releases, that will be its new home. Side note: The fans in this case (5 Scythe Gentle-Typhoons - 2 GT AP14, 2 GT AP13, 1 GT AP12 - 92mm) are worth twice as much as the case itself. Since this picture was taken, I added a 92mm side-panel GT, a second GT for a P/P config, and changed the ram. I may toss a cathode in there to liven things up at some point.

I detest loud PCs... this one is more quiet than some sort of relevant analog.

It is not cable management friendly, but this case is a solid purchase for $40 or less


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12231815*
> Very nice 9.5/10. Deductions may come when you post pix of the rearview....
> 
> I assume you have no issues running SLI on two different GTX460s?? With different clock settings?


It automatically clocks the faster one down to the slower one's speeds. So no, theres no problem in doing that.


----------



## Launcherstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12231815*
> Very nice 9.5/10. Deductions may come when you post pix of the rearview....
> 
> I assume you have no issues running SLI on two different GTX460s?? With different clock settings?


Yeah I just overclocked the slower one. They both run at 800/900/1600


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Launcherstrike;12239297*
> Yeah I just overclocked the slower one. They both run at 800/900/1600


Shoot a little higher if you can, your just missing the pass mark for beating 470's. Its around 830/1660/1000, core,shader,mem. Nice OC though. are you on stock voltage 1.0875?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12236216*
> For fun I decided to stuff my setup into my Cooler Master Elite 310 that I had lying around. (From a much roomier CM692 II ADV and a Corsair H50 P/P setup)
> 
> I managed to fit my sig rig without too much fuss. This case leaves very little room for cable management (especially with the Corsair HX850), so take that into account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No cable management holes whatsoever)
> 
> When the Corsair 650D releases, that will be its new home. Side note: The fans in this case (5 Scythe Gentle-Typhoons - 2 GT AP14, 2 GT AP13, 1 GT AP12 - 92mm) are worth twice as much as the case itself. Since this picture was taken, I added a 92mm side-panel GT, a second GT for a P/P config, and changed the ram. I may toss a cathode in there to liven things up at some point.
> 
> I detest loud PCs... this one is more quiet than some sort of relevant analog.
> 
> It is not cable management friendly, but this case is a solid purchase for $40 or less


Not bad for no modding of your case - 8.5/10. I love my little cm310. I also agree, my mods alone are worth more than the case








Heres mine:


----------



## Crucial09

^^^
Can't see your cables man, normally that means you did a good job but in this situation it a bad picture to judge the cable management.
New pic please.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


Not bad for no modding of your case - 8.5/10. I love my little cm310. I also agree, my mods alone are worth more than the case








Heres mine:


Lookin' good! I modded the heck out of my Antec 300 last year, that was fun









Like I said, it's just tempin' till I pick up a 650D, I have a few cases lying around and I got bored


----------



## derickwm

Check it outttttt. Ha. I did my best with some zip ties. I really need a new case though, this is some generic one I got on eBay when I first did a build, hence the zero cable management...


----------



## railfan844

I'm too lazy to take my side panel off but you can just imagine average haf 932 cable management if you want


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *railfan844*


I'm too lazy to take my side panel off but you can just imagine average haf 932 cable management if you want










Then there ya go do your average HAF cable management solution and have at er'! If you can't make the effort to show us what your case looks like don't expect the effort to make us imagine how to tell you to do your cable management other then putting the wire in the hole.

We don't know what wire is out of place where etc.

If you look on any page on this threat you can see good examples of where wires and should and shouldn't go.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Check it outttttt. Ha. I did my best with some zip ties. I really need a new case though, this is some generic one I got on eBay when I first did a build, hence the zero cable management...











How are you going to plug in your optical drives =P?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Here's my first build, love Lian Li. Took a long time to figure out the wire management on this thing.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*


Here's my first build, love Lian Li. Took a long time to figure out the wire management on this thing.


Very nice, just need to get some sleeve on the front of that PSU to make the black stick =) but other then that looks great, your 8pin sticks out a bit looking up to the side though, not sure if there is a slot on the topside to run it?

& sleeving on the power switches etcs.

9/10 otherwise


----------



## ssgtnubb

Thank you much, I'm looking into sleeving actually and looking at a lot to do with this case. I've caught the builder's bug with this for sure and my wife think's it's the oddest thing. Oh wellz.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*


Thank you much, I'm looking into sleeving actually and looking at a lot to do with this case. I've caught the builder's bug with this for sure and my wife think's it's the oddest thing. Oh wellz.


Can always black out the interior, would look amazing =).... still waiting for more cases to take too doing non-grey paintjobs as standard, I think Black would look better as a standardized paint... I can't think of many cases where Grey looks better.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


How are you going to plug in your optical drives =P?


I have 2 up top plugged in via sata. Those are two old IDE ones from 5 years ago. They're just kind of sitting there until I get a new case for my new mobo and i'll put my old mobo and such in this case and use those old optical drives.


----------



## markag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


Can always black out the interior, would look amazing =).... still waiting for more cases to take too doing non-grey paintjobs as standard, I think Black would look better as a standardized paint... I can't think of many cases where Grey looks better.


I agree that a black interior to a case really does look good. However, in his case, I really like how the aluminum accents the black of his components. The aluminum is much more striking visually then the standard grey that you see in unpainted steel cases. It has that metallic quality to it that really accents well with the black components.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


I have 2 up top plugged in via sata. Those are two old IDE ones from 5 years ago. They're just kind of sitting there until I get a new case for my new mobo and i'll put my old mobo and such in this case and use those old optical drives.


I'm impressed for one recycling your case for your 1366 build o_o... and not junking your old IDE drives... lol =)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markag*


I agree that a black interior to a case really does look good. However, in his case, I really like how the aluminum accents the black of his components. The aluminum is much more striking visually then the standard grey that you see in unpainted steel cases. It has that metallic quality to it that really accents well with the black components.



Oh ya I know what you mean, flat metal does look good in that case, just mean more or less talking in general of how 99% of cases are painted with the butt ugly flat grey on the interior.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Probably will black this out, sleeve and get some better fans for it beyond that probably be it for a bit, maybe some cathode's and a modded panel. That's why I call it Frustration, it's just gotta be a little bit more. Next system for me will probably be much, much more enhanced, still learning the ropes.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


I'm impressed for one recycling your case for your 1366 build o_o... and not junking your old IDE drives... lol =)


College budget. Ha. I'm trying to get a new case soon though. That case and those drives have been with me since a P4 to a Core 2 Duo to my current i7


----------



## Launcherstrike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


Shoot a little higher if you can, your just missing the pass mark for beating 470's. Its around 830/1660/1000, core,shader,mem. Nice OC though. are you on stock voltage 1.0875?


Yeah it's on stock voltage. Before I had the SLI board the Cyclone could overclock more than the HAWK (I think it's quite the disappointment overclocking wise). I also don't have a volt meter to measure the exact voltages on the hawk card and when I change it on afterburner it doesn't show it and the overclocks wouldn't go any higher.

I'll probably try to overclock them when I'm done studying. Happy with the performance right now :]


----------



## JoePhoto

I lovin that I'm seeing tips from my photo tutorial applied on some of these


----------



## bg92

This is my cable management. What do you think?
Don't be harsh this is my first attempt at it. 
Going to mod the case a little as well, will make a new thread for that, should be finished in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


^^^
Can't see your cables man, normally that means you did a good job but in this situation it a bad picture to judge the cable management.
New pic please.


Didn't post for my cables, mine was posted many pages back so rather than look for it, I will just repost: (sorry photojoe for the crappy photo - was a quicky from my phone meant just for me as a sizing reference for my heatsink) Also, the back panel is off and the slack in the blue usb extensions is normally held by it.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bg92*


This is my cable management. What do you think?
Don't be harsh this is my first attempt at it. 
Going to mod the case a little as well, will make a new thread for that, should be finished in the next 2-3 weeks.


I actually like it. 8/10 For a better score, tuck/rout the gpu cables tighter, sleeve the fan wires, ziptie the large bundle of sleeved cables tighter as they come out of the psu.


----------



## bg92

Thanks 8/10 is good for me, wouldn't expect anything better, i'm gona do all that but after I get some more sleeving as I got to redo some of it, btw I'm replcaing the front fan soon as well to one that will have cables that are already sleeved, there is no point in sleeving the current one.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bg92*


Thanks 8/10 is good for me, wouldn't expect anything better, i'm gona do all that but after I get some more sleeving as I got to redo some of it, btw I'm replcaing the front fan soon as well to one that will have cables that are already sleeved, there is no point in sleeving the current one.
Thanks for the advice


No problem. I really like to look of your rig with the blue aerocools. Looks sharp when everything has a consistent color theme (ram, chipset heatsinks, sleeving, fans). Post some more pics once you finish up.


----------



## bg92

The funny part is that when I purchased this pc, I never thought about the colours of the motherboard and the ram, and luckily it is actually all blue








I will definately post pics up as I get the mods done, going to paint some of the stuff blue and get a custom side window, I'm designing it currently, might post a new thread in case mods general discussion or should I do it in case mods worklogs?

btw I give you 9/10


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bg92*


The funny part is that when I purchased this pc, I never thought about the colours of the motherboard and the ram, and luckily it is actually all blue










Actually that is the only way it works. If you start your project based on a color scheme you will never find the parts you need in the right color...


----------



## bg92

I had a bit of struggle with finding a keyboard, moudepad, headset, and monitor to suit the colour scheme already had a mosue with blue leds, as I didn't want to buy these online so I had to to shops around my area and somehow it all worked out well really well


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92;12245206*
> I had a bit of struggle with finding a keyboard, moudepad, headset, and monitor to suit the colour scheme already had a mosue with blue leds, as I didn't want to buy these online so I had to to shops around my area and somehow it all worked out well really well


icky clean desktop how can you work! your crazy!

Everything is so organized!









Anyway, here is my Old setup, can't possibly beat that mess =)

And finally current wiring, unfortunetly don't have any plans to sleeve wires or do much else then what I've already done. Shame can't see all the cathode effects in the photo.

I got a red cathod behind the tray to give it a really nice fx, and blue cathod beside that to give some blue outside of the vents.

And 2 UV cathodes to light up the UV in the case.


----------



## bg92

I cleaned it before taking that picture. And it is either really clean or a really messy, its not always at that state







I have to say I love when stuff is organized


----------



## Badwrench

I agree, clean and organized for me at all times. I am ocd about cleaning which is tough when my roommate is exactly the opposite.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Yessum, love that thread of yours Joe. Getting better with my Nikon day by day, practice and playin all the time.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess;12089888*
> I'm sorry sir, but for 'Rate My Cables' you do actually need to have cables.


are you kidding? I have allt he cables i need. that was a fully funcional pc. was that a joke? lol.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12258212*
> are you kidding? I have allt he cables i need. that was a fully funcional pc. was that a joke? lol.


Just for you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


----------



## Churminess

Yeah, it was sarcasm, more of a compliment to your cable managing really.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;12259542*
> Just for you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


I'm pretty sure a simple "yes" would've answered his question...


----------



## kingofyo1

Just built up a media center PC using some components laying around the house. Decided to start strong with cable management, even though there's no holes around the mobo for convenience. Let me know how I did





































on a side note, I have no DDR2 ram laying around, sent my last out today for the swap meet thread


----------



## esproductions

6/10 Good effort but still could be improved I think... although that case doesn't look that great for cable management.


----------



## esproductions

Picked up a HX650 today for my Lian Li build:

Lian-Li PC-A05N
AMD Athlon II X2 245 @ 3.7 ghz
CM Hyper 212 HSF
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO Mobo
G.Skill DDR3 RAM
WD Black 500GB
MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 768mb @ 900mhz
Corsair HX650 PSU

I know the cable management is nowhere near as good as my Phantom build but I did what I could with this mini-ATX case







It's my secondary build I use in my second home.


----------



## mbudden

Details?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Picked up a HX650 today for my Lian Li build:

Lian-Li PC-A05N
AMD Athlon II X2 245 @ 3.7 ghz
CM Hyper 212 HSF
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO Mobo
G.Skill DDR3 RAM
WD Black 500GB
MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 768mb @ 900mhz
Corsair HX650 PSU

I know the cable management is nowhere near as good as my Phantom build but I did what I could with this mini-ATX case







It's my secondary build I use in my second home.






































Wow, that simply looks amazing. Overall, I thought you did a fantastic job; don't really see any room for improvement.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Lookin real good. Did you use NXZT extensions on the ends? I'm realing liking the that Li Li case, wouldn't mind one for myself with a window, good price on the case as well considering the overall build. 9/10


----------



## Crucial09

why does lian li make the cases backwards with the other side being the panel that pops off.

I hate that lol


----------



## KG363

And the PSU at the front?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*


Lookin real good. Did you use NXZT extensions on the ends? I'm realing liking the that Li Li case, wouldn't mind one for myself with a window, good price on the case as well considering the overall build. 9/10


The HX650 PSU comes with black connector ends no rainbows for me!







I did use the NZXT 24-pin mobo extension though, but that's it. I'll be making a window for this case in the coming weeks too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


why does lian li make the cases backwards with the other side being the panel that pops off.

I hate that lol


I love that, hahaha.


----------



## Neokolzia

PSU at front does clear up alot of room for the rest of the components since in most cases that spot is ususally empty/occupied by drive bays or Fans.


----------



## Tw34k

My work in progress

The psu in the picture has really stiff cables that were almost impossible to hide but it recently died anyway and will be replaced with a corsair soon.

More tucking and sleeving soon to come and eventually a w/c loop.


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12265422*
> Picked up a HX650 today for my Lian Li build:
> 
> Lian-Li PC-A05N
> AMD Athlon II X2 245 @ 3.7 ghz
> CM Hyper 212 HSF
> ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO Mobo
> G.Skill DDR3 RAM
> WD Black 500GB
> MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 768mb @ 900mhz
> Corsair HX650 PSU
> 
> I know the cable management is nowhere near as good as my Phantom build but I did what I could with this mini-ATX case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my secondary build I use in my second home.


Nice pics, 9/10.


----------



## toxaris71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12266264*
> My work in progress
> 
> The psu in the picture has really stiff cables that were almost impossible to hide but it recently died anyway and will be replaced with a corsair soon.
> 
> More tucking and sleeving soon to come and eventually a w/c loop.


It looks alright, but you can probably tuck away most of those cabled so that they go through the spacing between the mother board mount plate and the panel on the back









EDIT: haha, its so rare now to see an other person also with a GTX 275







High five!


----------



## toxaris71

This might be kind of messy since the CM Storm Scout has no space to tuck away cables, but here goes!




























Soooo... how much out of ten would you rate the cable management?









Any tips would also be apreciated!









Thanks a lot all


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'd get some canned air to that to get some of the dust. Maybe could pull all the wiring and wedge it under your cd drive or pull them to the right of your psu. I can imagine it would be hard to route cables when there are not holes whatsoever on the backplate to really route them through. Would be a challenge for sure. 5/10


----------



## toxaris71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb;12266515*
> I'd get some canned air to that to get some of the dust. Maybe could pull all the wiring and wedge it under your cd drive or pull them to the right of your psu. I can imagine it would be hard to route cables when there are not holes whatsoever on the backplate to really route them through. Would be a challenge for sure. 5/10


Thanks, rep+


----------



## Tw34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxaris71;12266298*
> It looks alright, but you can probably tuck away most of those cabled so that they go through the spacing between the mother board mount plate and the panel on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: haha, its so rare now to see an other person also with a GTX 275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High five!


All those thick cables were unable to flex enough to hide, and they are all gone now because that psu is dead.

Also its a ati 5850


----------



## ssgtnubb

toxaris71, not sure if you want to go down this road, if you sleeve your psu you could shorten the lines during that process, shorten them to the exact length to the port, just a thought. I'm going to sleeve my psu and that is me intention, to shorten some and lengthin another.


----------



## toxaris71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12266637*
> All those thick cables were unable to flex enough to hide, and they are all gone now because that psu is dead.
> 
> Also its a ati 5850


well, to be honest, I have no clue which PSUs have flexible cables, but I guess the next psu you buy, cross your fingers that the cables are flexible enough









Haha, it said you had a GTX275 in ur sig before, but anyway, this proves my point even more; no one uses GTX 275s anymore


----------



## koven

some pics of the main rig

http://img703.imageshack.us/g/97065027.jpg/


----------



## toxaris71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12266736*
> some pics of the main rig
> 
> http://img703.imageshack.us/g/97065027.jpg/


That looks pretty Beast









I'd give it 9/10


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toxaris71*


That looks pretty Beast









I'd give it 9/10










agreed.
9/10

The sleeved cables are not perfectly in line. they are kind of messy.
I have seen better cable sleeving.

Still looks great tho. I love the res.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*












7.5/10. I can see right through the EPX12V. Buy an 8 pin extension so you can have it go around the board. Extra .5 for the Icy Vision, awesome GPU cooler.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


7.5/10. I can see right through the EPX12V. Buy an 8 pin extension so you can have it go around the board. Extra .5 for the Icy Vision, awesome GPU cooler.


Could you PM me a link to where I could buy one? Also, there is no room at the top of the motherboard try to pass one through so either way the wire would be showing in some sort of way, and thanks.


----------



## mru

Extensions are available from NZXT and Bitfenix for example.
Major shops like Amazon, and Performance PCSs carry them.
Entering "sleeved cable extension" in google yields many results....


----------



## Lostintyme

PM sent. Grabbing one from Ebay and sleeving it yourself (Furryletters sells 1/8th for 14 cents a foot) would look better and be cheaper.


----------



## Farih

Hi, i changed my graphics, cpu cooler and case + fans

i went from this:










To This:


----------



## Lostintyme

Could you by any chance make the res. of the pics a little higher? 4000 by 3000 is a little low.

Kidding, by loading this page my CR-48's single fan turned on. Why is the CPU 4 pin connector not plugged in?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;12276282*
> Hi, i changed my graphics, cpu cooler and case + fans
> 
> i went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To This:












I thought your original one was freaking awesome - especially with the grass.









It looks cool now, as well, but if I had to choose one or the other, it's definitely the first.


----------



## Farih

Yeah i still need to mod this new case, have to think of some new and original again.

And btw the 8pin cpu plug is plugged in if you look closely


----------



## EpicPie

I thought that heatsink with 5 heatpipes was 5 fans until I analyzed the picture more. haha


----------



## G0T CaMeL T0ES

Rate Mine?


----------



## Crucial09

Farih;

Storm sniper plus megahalems and great wiring = 10/10

check my system. ;]


----------



## matacks

first time builder/poster here. really nice forums! 
heres mine.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess;12259666*
> Yeah, it was sarcasm, more of a compliment to your cable managing really.


Lol, my bad, I had a lot of people give me alot of 6/10's and whatnot. thanks


----------



## mango assassin

Sick first build bro







I'll post some pictures later, need to get hold of my sister's decent Camera (she had like 26) Photographer, naturally.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toxaris71*


That looks pretty Beast









I'd give it 9/10











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


agreed.
9/10

The sleeved cables are not perfectly in line. they are kind of messy.
I have seen better cable sleeving.

Still looks great tho. I love the res.


thanks


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toxaris71*


This might be kind of messy since the CM Storm Scout has no space to tuck away cables, but here goes!










Soooo... how much out of ten would you rate the cable management?









Any tips would also be apreciated!









Thanks a lot all










Noooooooooooooooo 1/10

The Scout has excellent cable management. It looks like you didn't even try.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Noooooooooooooooo 1/10

The Scout has excellent cable management. It looks like you didn't even try.


and the DUST


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

Why not!


----------



## Adhmuz

Nice and clean, 9/10

Oh and you think you have clearance issues with your Arrow, mines touching my top fans and theres less than a millimeter between it and my north bridge heatsink. Absolutely epic heatsink though I must admit.


----------



## KG363

Very nice! I love that case


----------



## Liighthead

nice work

lol atleast u got room between ur arrow n case.. my fan Sits on my ram.
and if i put my comp back in case ( cm elite 341 ) it presses against mah window D:


----------



## PulkPull

Got done with my build about a week ago. Cable management pics inc -


----------



## [email protected]

wow nicely done. Just too black for my taste still nice looking. I would have went for a blue color or something green. BTW nice Sabertooth X58.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PulkPull*


Got done with my build about a week ago. Cable management pics inc -



















































Indeed, it is a bit too black for my taste as well, but your metallic-colored tubes more than make up for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










A great work of art there.


----------



## Tennobanzai

PulkPull - One of the best i've seen around here. Cable management is awesome as well as the color theme you have.


----------



## Farih

changed routing of usb and case cables + exchnaged the sata cables for black ones
Also added a bit of white ccfl

Before:









After:









Dont forget there is 7x 120mm fan, 2x 140mm fan and 1x 200mm fan with frontbay fan controller in it. Also all pci slots are used with 2x graphics and 1x soundcard that uses a molex plug


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Here is my current build.....

Before temps of 29C and After temps of 19C

and sad part was it was hotter in the house when I took the after pics

I have some electrical tape around my cutouts to prevent it from cutting the wires... (first time using a dremel and I couldn't practice with it)

I'll post my new rig in about 2 weeks after I get it ordered and built


----------



## Farih

pretty good for that case. luckely you dont have to much in it.

becuase wires still run over board i would give you a 8.5/10 if no wires would be running across it i would give 9/10


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OolerTheInventor*


Before temps of 29C and After temps of 19C


Its either horribly cold in your house or that reading is off.
What does realtemp report?


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OolerTheInventor*


Here is my current build.....

Before temps of 29C and After temps of 19C

and sad part was it was hotter in the house when I took the after pics

I have some electrical tape around my cutouts to prevent it from cutting the wires... (first time using a dremel and I couldn't practice with it)

I'll post my new rig in about 2 weeks after I get it ordered and built


Nice cable management job!










Amazing 10Â° difference!!
For your Dremel edges you could use edging. The link is just an example...


----------



## OolerTheInventor

selling that rig to my in-laws for $250 once I get my new one built.... either using the Corsair 600T or the HAF912.... defending on SnadyBridge availability when I order... if no SB then Corsair AMD x4 build


----------



## mru

So you are saying: it's good enough for my in-laws. Man, that is cold!!
(Just yanking your chain!)

With the SATA port bug and the still unfixed 24p bug, I wouldn't touch a SB with a ten foot pole.
Maybe someday someone will explain to me the benefit of an SB CPU vs an 1156/1366 CPU....
Personally I think that the CPU is pretty much "irrelevant" these days, considering that the real benefit in a system comes from a good GPU. (Aside from benchmarking)


----------



## =Tac=

Update to mine, since case is a tad different now...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11974545*
> Lol. So having all my wires sleeved isn't enough now (other than my front panel wires)? And what would you like for me to do about the IDE cable...not run an optical drive at all? What about the zip ties on the heatsink...want me to run with no fans? There's no other way to mount 2 fans and a shroud on this heatsink other than zip ties.
> 
> Wow, just wow. I know my machine has 10x better cable management than some I've seen posted recently (not pointing any fingers at anybody in particular here). And I've seen 10's given out for MUCH worse.
> 
> Whatever, this is exactly the reason why I don't care about this particular thread anymore. I spent 15 hours putting this machine together, and ordering parts JUST for this thread alone. And that wasn't enough. And people with less visually attractive machines come in (wires going everywhere), and they get a 10.


You have been saying people give 10/10 to much... I think you can dish it out, but cant take it.

Btw, Sorry to ring in.


----------



## Rust1d?

Pay no attention to the anti static clip


----------



## ShadoX

Heres some from my mostly complete setup ignore the slot cooler/stock gpu|cpu they'll go when my watercooling gear finally turns up (been waiting 3 months now...)






Rate me !


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadoX;12363865*
> Heres some from my mostly complete setup ignore the slot cooler/stock gpu|cpu they'll go when my watercooling gear finally turns up (been waiting 3 months now...)
> snip
> 
> Rate me !


9/10 gotta be perfect behind the mobo for a 10! why didn't you just order your wc gear from thekoolroom.com in australia? I've ordered struff from there in and I'm in the states when the SR1 models were sold out here last fall. It got here in around a week at most.


----------



## ShadoX

Lol thanks









behind the mobo like hidden side of the case? its pretty horrible due to cable lengths lol







I might try and clean it up when i do the watercooling, we'll see









 

I actually ordered from gammods, ive ordered from there plenty of times but this time, his website listed tubing wrong (said it had lots in stock but ended up not even having a couple of meters), then the ETA was end of Dec, then pushed to mid Jan, then end of Jan, its now mid Feb.....but the orders already paid for, really not happy about it, just have to wait it out, will post more pics when it all comes in


----------



## Photograph

My Antec 900 based MOTY entry from last year finally got a new mobo and PSU:



















And with side panel closed:


----------



## ErBall

@ photo, very decent. 8.5/10....get to sleeving









Here is my latest attempt. No pre-modded cable extensions, all done by hand. I find pre-made extensions to be just flat out lazy.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Best pic i have.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Antec 900, there is one cable going into the drivebays atm that will be used once the 285 is fixed....


----------



## Badwrench

The inside of my current project (not my sigrig).
Link: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ct-qapmoc.html

Ignore the unsleeved molex on the hdd, I am getting the correct tool today (had the wrong size).


----------



## thrasherht

I have recently gotten the Phantom, It is my first real case with cable management. I love it to death.

Pre-Phantom. It is hard to see cables. But that was my first custom built computer from scratch.









Post-Phantom
Back panel








Inside


----------



## GRoger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PulkPull*


Got done with my build about a week ago. Cable management pics inc -











This men has style!


----------



## ErBall

*Please rate the build above yours before posting. It's just rude to skip right over others and not rate. Its the purpose of the thread.*

With that being said, I give thrasherht a 7/10. Neesd to be cleaned up and sleeving is needed.

Here is my updated rig:


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12388302*
> *Please rate the build above yours before posting. It's just rude to skip right over others and not rate. Its the purpose of the thread.*
> 
> With that being said, I give thrasherht a 7/10. Neesd to be cleaned up and sleeving is needed.
> 
> Here is my updated rig:


oh woops, I totally forgot to rate above me.









Well I give yours a 9/10, only because I like to have a little bit of accents in the sea of black.
But as far at just cleanness. i would give it a 12/10. (HINT: You should do something to make the video card power wires more uniform in their curve.)

And to rate above my post.
I give badwrench a 9/10 because you can see the cables but they have style with the way they are routed.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11974545*
> Lol. So having all my wires sleeved isn't enough now (other than my front panel wires)? And what would you like for me to do about the IDE cable...not run an optical drive at all? What about the zip ties on the heatsink...want me to run with no fans? There's no other way to mount 2 fans and a shroud on this heatsink other than zip ties.
> 
> Wow, just wow. I know my machine has 10x better cable management than some I've seen posted recently (not pointing any fingers at anybody in particular here). And I've seen 10's given out for MUCH worse.
> 
> Whatever, this is exactly the reason why I don't care about this particular thread anymore. I spent 15 hours putting this machine together, and ordering parts JUST for this thread alone. And that wasn't enough. And people with less visually attractive machines come in (wires going everywhere), and they get a 10.


It's been said and after reading through a lot of the comments you have to understand some people rate comparing to their own rigs and some compare to others. If you look through the pages and pages of system, yes there are MUCH worse than yours but at the same time there are also better ones. I will give you credit for taking pictures of every aspect (albeit not the best quality of picture, but that doesn't matter you can see enough) but in doing so your unintentionally showing aspect which aren't the best. It's all a matter of personal opinion and you can't get upset at someones opinion, if your lucky you get some constructive criticism thrown in. That being said the initial rating you got is quite fair in my opinion and thats me comparing to my own rig. It's all about attention to detail, you can spend $5 on pre-sleeved cables that look alright or you can buy the parts and spend 5 hours on doing it yourself and thats what this is about. Chances are you may not take any of this seriously and thats okay, but if you do, you'll understand. At least I hope so.

Lastly as if at this point in time it really matters, I like how the last 4 people who posted pictures of their rigs neglected to actually rate those above them...

ErBall easy 10/10 very well done.

xxlawman87xx best pic you have, which isn't very good. From what can be seen, and I see some stray wires passing through those grommet into the bottom of your case. 7/10 but thats only because I can't see enough to give a proper score.

OutOfBalanceOX hard to see the mess where your HDDs are but its there, understandably difficult to work with antec 900... 8.5/10

Badwrench nice, but the IDE kills it. 9/10 I'll re-rate when you fix what your going to fix.

thrasherht much improved but the mix matched sata cables and the stray wires are a negative. 8.5/10

ErBall well you







me and on your new pic, hmm still a 10/10







also like the name


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12388302*
> *Please rate the build above yours before posting. It's just rude to skip right over others and not rate. Its the purpose of the thread.*
> 
> With that being said, I give thrasherht a 7/10. Neesd to be cleaned up and sleeving is needed.
> 
> Here is my updated rig:


9.9/10 - The only thing I can think of is to tuck those cables by your GPU into the case.

My humble rig: (Ignore the ugly fan, it's temporary)









And the GPUs


----------



## Adhmuz

I srsly hope you have a psu upgrade in the future, if you smell burning don't be surprised, lol

Anyway, thats wade of cable adapters for your 2nd 6870 is just not cool, and OH GAWD THAT FAN!?!?









New PSU, maybe modular would be in your favor for management scores, other than that very practical, everything else is well done. Sorry but I have to give you a 7.5/10 because of those power adapters.

One more thing those reference 6970s do look good, and you can lose one of those crossfire bridges, it not needed.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;12388436*
> I srsly hope you have a psu upgrade in the future, if you smell burning don't be surprised, lol
> 
> Anyway, thats wade of cable adapters for your 2nd 6870 is just not cool, and OH GAWD THAT FAN!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New PSU, maybe modular would be in your favor for management scores, other than that very practical, everything else is well done. Sorry but I have to give you a 7.5/10 because of those power adapters.
> 
> One more thing those reference 6970s do look good, and you can lose one of those crossfire bridges, it not needed.


Totally understand, I was actually thinking a 5/10 for me.

I am planning on a Corsair HX 750.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;12388497*
> Totally understand, I was actually thinking a 5/10 for me.
> 
> I am planning on a Corsair HX 750.


Very nice choice on the corsair


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;12388505*
> Very nice choice on the corsair


Thanks, I've heard great things about them.


----------



## thrasherht

Just for gits and shiggles.

here is an old system, what do you think?








Oh my old computer before I got my new case and water cooling.
Oh the fail of it all.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;12349351*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay no attention to the anti static clip


Nice 7/10 but .. those front panel connectors ain't nice. Drill holes for them next time u have the mb out.

And whats that blue sleaved cable? that leaves the case at the back. and loops back in.

NB. that anti static clip, are you clipping it there to use it, because that's clip-ed on paint. Its about as much use a a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## Viridian1

Rate it!


----------



## animal0307

I've posted before but that was while I was in a case and it was ugly. Now I have moved to a homemade tech bench. I have been slowly adding pieces to it. I haven't done much for cable management but I get great air flow and it takes up less space then my mid tower does. Version 2.0 is in the works and I will think thing out better.










































Edit: Google chrome fails... I'm going back to Firefox. Fixing images.
Edit2: fixed


----------



## frankth3frizz

rate it. sucks cuz teh mobo and wires are the same color. LOL. would look cleaner if it was different. well its a 775 board -.- but yea taken with my G2


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian1;12388759*
> Rate it!


Top side looks clean. But the blue wire, looks like the cpu fan could be hidden a bit better I think. Whats is look like down where your psu and pin headers are?

So far I give it a 7/10


----------



## Viridian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;12389089*
> Top side looks clean. But the blue wire, looks like the cpu fan could be hidden a bit better I think. Whats is look like down where your psu and pin headers are?
> 
> So far I give it a 7/10


this is the bottom.


----------



## Viridian1

i think i might redo the whole bottom, i really messed that one wire up haha


----------



## animal0307

it's not to bad. I stay with the 7/10.


----------



## Viridian1

thanks


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


And whats that blue sleaved cable? that leaves the case at the back. and loops back in.


Thats the USB3 front port cables. The case is designed for them to run out of a hole in the back of the case. Current mobo's do not have USB3 on-board ports.......yet.

I run mine the same way but my 360 radiator blocks them from sight







.


----------



## P_dog89gt

I would have to agree 1000 %.... One of the cleanest rigs I've seen.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRoger*


This men has style!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion




----------



## kingofyo1

god stallion, every time i see that case as it was with the foam lining, it looks more and more beautiful.. why did you have to change it?!?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12395830*


how quiet does that foam make your computer?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12395830*
> -snip-


nice. 8/10 ( from what i can see O.O )
does that foam help?


----------



## Lostintyme

Foam helps immensely with silence, trust me. Buy the thick, black stuff and just cover every hole on your case(vents,mesh, empty fan slots, etc)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12398778*
> god stallion, every time i see that case as it was with the foam lining, it looks more and more beautiful.. why did you have to change it?!?


Thanks lol. I wanted more cooling. It drastically helped temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12398796*
> how quiet does that foam make your computer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12398814*
> nice. 8/10 ( from what i can see O.O )
> does that foam help?


It works rather well. I'm sitting right next to it and can't even hear it. With the fans undervolted to around 1k rpm it's practically inaudible.

If you're looking for foam head to thefoamfactory.com. best prices online by far.


----------



## Badwrench

Ok guys, got the last little bit done.









And with the modded side panel









Now for a rating of the previously posted rig:
fat_italian_stallion: 10/10. Beautiful job. Only wires visible are sleeved.


----------



## Liighthead

nice
nice work on the window 
i would drill a small hole in the 5.25bays and run that ( power switch? ) through their to make it cleaner 

oh and swap the hard drive around if you can


----------



## mbudden

What's with the one cable in the front of the case...
It bothers the heck out of me lol


----------



## Purnomo

Hi all, this my first post here









this is my cable


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*





this reminds me of the "t-virus" from resident evil.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


this reminds me of the "t-virus" from resident evil.


LOL, that is because that res is the Tvirus res. It is made by frozenQ.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...verse-res.html


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purnomo;12402255*
> Hi all, this my first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my cable


Overall, it looks very good. A few things here and there would help like trying to hide the 3-pin fan connectors at the top and trying to hide what I think is Sata cables between the 5.25 bay and 24-pin connector. I'm not really a fan of the GPU holder thingy but I guess that doesn't bring down your ratings because this is a thread for cable management.

9/10 If you sleeve and do what I said you would get a 10/10 IMO


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purnomo;12402255*
> Hi all, this my first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my cable


What do you have there propping up the GTX 260?


----------



## Tw34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;12408428*
> What do you have there propping up the GTX 260?


I was wondering the same.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;12408428*
> What do you have there propping up the GTX 260?


Looks like the powercolor jackstand.

http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_Accessories_features.asp?id=1


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12408519*
> Looks like the powercolor jackstand.
> 
> http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_Accessories_features.asp?id=1


Wow that's interesting!


----------



## Alex132

Tags
*10/10*, *1337*, *air gap technology*, cable judges, cable management, cablemania, cables, invisi-cable, *mancave*, *ninja cables*, rate my cables, *uber cable magicians*, *wireless*

Lol?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12408672*
> Tags
> *10/10*, *1337*, *air gap technology*, cable judges, cable management, cablemania, cables, invisi-cable, *mancave*, *ninja cables*, rate my cables, *uber cable magicians*, *wireless*
> 
> Lol?


lol i never noticed the funny ones like ninja cables and air gap technology


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12408683*
> lol i never noticed the funny ones like ninja cables and air gap technology


My fav is mancave







XD


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12401026*
> nice
> nice work on the window
> i would drill a small hole in the 5.25bays and run that ( power switch? ) through their to make it cleaner
> 
> oh and swap the hard drive around if you can


I tried turning it around and it sticks out even further (fan in front of it). Between the 2, this looked cleaner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12401029*
> What's with the one cable in the front of the case...
> It bothers the heck out of me lol


It bothers me too. It is the sata for the front panel. I had them going through the 3.25' bay, but when I added a card reader, there just wasn't enough room for everything that was going through. Will probably mod a hole on the other side when I finish the front panel.


----------



## Nick0matic

I got some pictures with the new X650. It's folding ATM, so that's why it's at 68Â°

Oh...and obvious modded graphics card is obvious. Definitely not a permanent solution for the 8400


----------



## Purnomo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


Overall, it looks very good. A few things here and there would help like trying to hide the 3-pin fan connectors at the top and trying to hide what I think is Sata cables between the 5.25 bay and 24-pin connector. I'm not really a fan of the GPU holder thingy but I guess that doesn't bring down your ratings because this is a thread for cable management.

9/10 If you sleeve and do what I said you would get a 10/10 IMO


that's a sata power cable








i'll try to hide the 3-pin fan cable, thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


What do you have there propping up the GTX 260?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tw34k*


I was wondering the same.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


Looks like the powercolor jackstand.

http://www.powercolor.com/Global/pro...tures.asp?id=1


Answered, it's a powercolor powerjack


----------



## ssgtnubb

Looking good, like your ghetto GPU stand, 9/10.


----------



## mikpalm

I think I am off to a good start but I still have a lot more to do to make it perfect.
I don't know anyway to get the CPU fan power cable to be less visible but it
will have to do the way it is. I also have to shorten the SATA power cable.
Rate my cables, tell me what I can to do improve.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikpalm;12419436*
> I think I am off to a good start but I still have a lot more to do to make it perfect.
> I don't know anyway to get the CPU fan power cable to be less visible but it
> will have to do the way it is. I also have to shorten the SATA power cable.
> Rate my cables, tell me what I can to do improve.


Looks pretty damn flawless to me. Where's the real horsepower though? The pain for me always comes from my GPU's










































Don't really have any shots of the back panel. That part doesn't matter to me though, as long as it closes.


----------



## morencyam

More heat shrink came in and I finished sleeving the atx power. Front I/o is the only thing left to sleeve now.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


More heat shrink came in and I finished sleeving the atx power. Front I/o is the only thing left to sleeve now.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


9/10. Looks nice and clean, but without a straight on shot, this is the best I can do. Also, you need to sleeve your cpu fan wire.


----------



## FlowDee

My first ever build... donÂ´t be too harsh! ;-)


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Methos07*


Looks pretty damn flawless to me. Where's the real horsepower though? The pain for me always comes from my GPU's










































Don't really have any shots of the back panel. That part doesn't matter to me though, as long as it closes.


Nice but get some sleeved extensions I had the hx1000w last month, I hated the modular pci-e power cables with the big ugly plastic things on them.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


9/10. Looks nice and clean, but without a straight on shot, this is the best I can do. Also, you need to sleeve your cpu fan wire.


Cpu fan isn't getting sleeved because the cpu and gpu are both going under soon. Thanks for the rating

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Methos07*


Looks pretty damn flawless to me. Where's the real horsepower though? The pain for me always comes from my GPU's


















Don't really have any shots of the back panel. That part doesn't matter to me though, as long as it closes.


Looks really clean, nice to have a case with grommeted holes for cable management. I'd give it a 10 but others have set the bar for a 10 to include sleeving and pics of the rear cables so I'll say 9.5 too.

Some red sleeved cable extensions would set it off although they are kinda pricey once you start adding them all up.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28907


----------



## tOb3o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*





Does the foam make a difference to the noise?


----------



## TckHoles

Heres my latest build


----------



## Eros

Yeah.. A lot of the computers in this thread make mine look mediocre.
How bad is it?


----------



## Eros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TckHoles*


Heres my latest build











Is that the 212+? How is it working for you?


----------



## TckHoles

Yes it is a 212+ the highest load temps I get at 1.31vc with my sig rig is 61c on core 1 under linX , I love it and the dual 120 red sickle flows look good and are under 20 db while pushing 70 cfm. I never tested it with the single factory fan, so im not sure how it performs out of the box.


----------



## fr0sty_

So what's the verdict for my box?


----------



## TckHoles

very nice frosty I love it, and I love this thread, it has inspired me. looks like its time to order some stuff from frozencpu, mine is pretty good but it could use some work now that ive seen all these awesome builds


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Did this last night, not done yet still have to paint the side panel and more.

Whats my score on the unfinished case?


----------



## falcon26

Does anyone know where to get White Sata Cables from? I can't seem to find any...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *falcon26*   Does anyone know where to get White Sata Cables from? I can't seem to find any...  
   NZXT Extensions 
+ XION DATA Cable


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*











So what's the verdict for my box?


Very nice 9/10


----------



## Mello

I was gonna do a before and after but I was too compelled after looking at some of the cable management here.
Here goes nothing.
































I need to work more on the back of the case. Once I get some zip ties Ill post an update of the back.


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Does anyone know where to get White Sata Cables from? I can't seem to find any...


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3866


----------



## 161029

How about sleeving them?


----------



## vspec

Almost finished with my cm690 II grommet mod.


----------



## sgilmore62

Very clean vspec ^9/10

Done about all I'm gonna do with this one. The pci-e vga cables aren't long enough even with extensions to hide behind drive bays.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgilmore62*


Very clean vspec ^9/10

Done about all I'm gonna do with this one. The pci-e vga cables aren't long enough even with extensions to hide behind drive bays.






9/10
I love the way your SSD's are mounted


----------



## Snoopykins

8/10 sgilmore62. I would give 7/10 but those SSDs force me to give you an extra one. Very sexy.

Be warned: this is before my 3rd party cooler showed up.


----------



## vspec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopykins;12484489*
> 8/10 sgilmore62. I would give 7/10 but those SSDs force me to give you an extra one. Very sexy.
> 
> Be warned: this is before my 3rd party cooler showed up.


8/10, your cables could be a bit tighter.


----------



## solar0987

not 100% finished i need a longer sata cable and more sleeving


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solar0987*










not 100% finished i need a longer sata cable and more sleeving


Looks great. i would highly recommend turning your block upside down so that your tubes aren't crossing like that, it would result in a much more organized tubing look. It would also allow you to make the tubing going from the block to the rad much shorter and cleaner looking.

other then that, I give that 10/10. You should get some white LEDs for the inside to accent the white paint.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


Looks great. i would highly recommend turning your block upside down so that your tubes aren't crossing like that, it would result in a much more organized tubing look. It would also allow you to make the tubing going from the block to the rad much shorter and cleaner looking.

other then that, I give that 10/10. You should get some white LEDs for the inside to accent the white paint.


that tubing isnt staying i have 8 feet of white im just waiting on the rest of my loop
thats just how it was set up outside the case then i was like hmmm lets put it in the case lol im so inpatient

without the flash its blue lighted more pics in my buildlog in my sig
and ty ive been working hard on it

you should see the before pics


----------



## RushMore1205

this is just what i have now, im ordered evertything to make my own custom cables, these are cheap sleeve, ordering some good sleve, and its going to be much better job, this is the first time i have really sleeved:


























i dotn have pics of finished side by you can get the idea that wire is not hanging there anymore


----------



## FlowDee

SATA and front panel cables will be sleeved soon...


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgilmore62*


Very clean vspec ^9/10

Done about all I'm gonna do with this one. The pci-e vga cables aren't long enough even with extensions to hide behind drive bays.






Looks good but WAY too crowded.
7/10

No offense but I really think that case is ugly. My opinion though. I'm sure you love it.


----------



## compudaze

Here's mine:


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Here's mine:











nice 9/10

Your sig says you have a corsair 850 but your pic shows ocz?
and you don't have the h70
Whats up with that?
You need to update your sig


----------



## Crucial09

Here is mine;


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


nice 9/10

Your sig says you have a corsair 850 but your pic shows ocz?
and you don't have the h70
Whats up with that?
You need to update your sig


Hehe, they're being shipped right now!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Hehe, they're being shipped right now!


I see. Nice. should be excited to get those!

Now rate my rig =]


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Here is mine;











Very clean. 9/10.

May be more fun to rate behind the other panel where all the cables are hidden.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Very clean. 9/10.

May be more fun to rate behind the other panel where all the cables are hidden.










Here you go lol


----------



## FlowDee

Second time I post my rig and again I get completely ignored...  Is it too boring or something? ;-)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlowDee*











SATA and front panel cables will be sleeved soon...


9.7/10, just sleeve those red cables


----------



## CP2

I have a tad bit of work to do, but here's my submission. Just built this past weekend. I'm gonna give myself an 8/10 for some obvious foul ups, but fixes are coming soon.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CP2*


I have a tad bit of work to do, but here's my submission. Just built this past weekend. I'm gonna give myself an 8/10 for some obvious foul ups, but fixes are coming soon.


8.5/10

clean up the black wires on the bottom, and the yellow and red ones in middle, and your nearing perfecto


----------



## CP2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


8.5/10

clean up the black wires on the bottom, and the yellow and red ones in middle, and your nearing perfecto


yeah, it looks atrocious. I just have to do some wire pulling and routing. I thought the other side of an 800D would prove to be more spacious, but maybe it's just my sucky wire routing and management. But thanks though! 8.5 ain't bad at all.


----------



## FlowDee

Is there a kink in the tube?










8/10 from me! I like black/red! ;-)


----------



## CP2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlowDee*


Is there a kink in the tube?










8/10 from me! I like black/red! ;-)


Naw, it looks like it from that angle. It will kink if i had the angle going towards our right, but the way the tube curves and the way I positioned it, its not kinked. You are the 2nd person that asked me about that lol.


----------



## FlowDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CP2;12496072*
> Naw, it looks like it from that angle. It will kink if i had the angle going towards our right, but the way the tube curves and the way I positioned it, its not kinked. You are the 2nd person that asked me about that lol.


Okay! ;-) Maybe you could shorten this tube a bit and use angled fittings? Looks pretty long to me... correct me if I´m wrong, I´m a watercooling-noob!


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12496139*
> Okay! ;-) Maybe you could shorten this tube a bit and use angled fittings? Looks pretty long to me... correct me if I´m wrong, I´m a watercooling-noob!


this

if its even kinking a little thats a bad thing


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12495875*
> Second time I post my rig and again I get completely ignored...  Is it too boring or something? ;-)


lol thats funny i got ignored too


----------



## RushMore1205

ok lets try this again::

this is just what i have now, im ordered evertything to make my own custom cables, these are cheap sleeve, ordering some good sleve, and its going to be much better job, this is the first time i have really sleeved:


























i dotn have pics of finished side by you can get the idea that wire is not hanging there anymore


----------



## FlowDee

Sexy IMO! ;-)

9,5/10 (theres always something to do better hehe)


----------



## CP2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12496139*
> Okay! ;-) Maybe you could shorten this tube a bit and use angled fittings? Looks pretty long to me... correct me if I´m wrong, I´m a watercooling-noob!


Funny that you say that, because that's EXACTLY what I was going to do. lol. Great minds think alike.


----------



## FlowDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CP2;12496367*
> Funny that you say that, because that's EXACTLY what I was going to do. lol. Great minds think alike.


That´s because I´m planning on the watercooling for my rig right now... Read so many tutorials and reviews!


----------



## CP2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12496573*
> That´s because I´m planning on the watercooling for my rig right now... Read so many tutorials and reviews!


This is my first WC build as well. Went over witha few hitches, but overall I'm happy. Will make a few changes. Like a couple 90 degree fittings, quick disconnect, UV lights, some pulling fans on top.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

This is before (Got rated 7.5/10, hard case to cable manage with)










After + new Mobo & waiting on 6950, what do you guys think after? (not finished still need my VGA)


----------



## KG363

8.5/10

PCI-e wires are annoying so I can't give you higher until it come in. Sleeving would also help


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12497196*
> 8.5/10
> 
> PCI-e wires are annoying so I can't give you higher until it come in. Sleeving would also help


Yea i'm probably gonna buy the PCI Sleeved extenstions from NZXT. Probably look alot better then normal ones..


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12497147*
> This is before (Got rated 7.5/10, hard case to cable manage with)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After + new Mobo & waiting on 6950, what do you guys think after? (not finished still need my VGA)


I give a 8 out of 10, not a fan of the cpu wire in front of the mobo. (sorry)

Here mine not fully done yet.


----------



## FlowDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuniorDaisy;12508496*
> Here mine not fully done yet.


Looks clean! Maybe think about sleeving... and paint the PSU black!


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12509154*
> Looks clean! Maybe think about sleeving... and paint the PSU black!


Ihave sleeving on the way and I was thinking of painting it same flat black as the case. Also getting black sata cables.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuniorDaisy;12508496*
> I give a 8 out of 10, not a fan of the cpu wire in front of the mobo. (sorry)
> 
> Here mine not fully done yet.


CPU wire??

Give it a 7/10, repost when your finished can't wait to see!


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12509775*
> CPU wire??
> 
> Give it a 7/10, repost when your finished can't wait to see!


I the first pic the 4 or 8 pin cpu wire well I think thats what it is. Can't rate the the second not finished yet. lol


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuniorDaisy;12510211*
> I the first pic the 4 or 8 pin cpu wire well I think thats what it is. Can't rate the the second not finished yet. lol


o yea lol. I got an extension. Antec 902 has to have the PSU upside down so it doesnt reach without one









Now its all better







my video card comes in today ill repost when its finished.


----------



## Thunderpuss




----------



## bg92

Nice pics, but you should upload one thats show a straight on shot of your motherboard, but from the pics above I would give it 6/10 for cable management there are far too many cables in sight and none of them are sleeved. but for the pics probably 9/10, 
btw I have the same headset


----------



## Thunderpuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bg92*


Nice pics, but you should upload one thats show a straight on shot of your motherboard, but from the pics above I would give it 6/10 for cable management there are far too many cables in sight and none of them are sleeved. but for the pics probably 9/10, 
btw I have the same headset










Thanks, yea thats the front panel connectors, dont know how to hide them wires


----------



## bg92

That case isn't the best for cable management, but you could improve your cable management, try doing it the same way as in the pic below,


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Finished product (=


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R*


Finished product (=











WOW big HEATSINK! lol.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


WOW big HEATSINK! lol.


Yea pretty good tho im at 28c on my CPU, gotta wait 200 hours for AS5 to set in.


----------



## Farih

Done with case for now i think.

10 fans make cable management a tiny bit harder


----------



## Adhmuz

Same case, just dont have the side panel fans, so 8 fans, easy to manage the wires for. The sniper is a very easy case to cable manage. You did a good job but theres still room for improvement, 8.5/10 take a look at Mine. Should give you some ideas.


----------



## morencyam

recently finished sleeving 24-pin. here is mine. back needs some work but i'll be fine tuning that after i get my wc loop going


----------



## terence52

my cable management as it stands right no.
no time for sleeving yet thou..


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;12518925*
> my cable management as it stands right no.
> no time for sleeving yet thou..


6/10. Lots of wires just hanging around. I am a bit harsh around here though. I do like the striped sleeving of the psu though. Sleeving for your 8pin cpu supply (or an extension) and tucking the loose wires would make a huge difference.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;12515471*
> Same case, just dont have the side panel fans, so 8 fans, easy to manage the wires for. The sniper is a very easy case to cable manage. You did a good job but theres still room for improvement, 8.5/10 take a look at Mine. Should give you some ideas.


hard to see the cable management in yours due to lighting.

Have a look at mine too.

http://www.overclock.net/8938104-post1186.html


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92;12513042*
> That case isn't the best for cable management, but you could improve your cable management, try doing it the same way as in the pic below,


9/10. Looks great. I didn't know that case had that much potential. Just considering cable management it looks great, but the overall internals needs a lot of work (black interior, etc) Maybe just sleeve the wires and you would have a 10/10 when considering cable management alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;12518925*
> my cable management as it stands right no.
> no time for sleeving yet thou..


A lot of work needs to be done. Start with the random cables/wires hanging around and it should look much better. Just try to get creative since it's not always as easy as it looks.


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12521469*
> 9/10. Looks great. I didn't know that case had that much potential. Just considering cable management it looks great, but the overall internals needs a lot of work (black interior, etc) Maybe just sleeve the wires and you would have a 10/10 when considering cable management alone.

























Thats not my case,
I've upload the pic to show the person with a Haf 922 how much he could improve








btw I'm still improving cable management in my rig, will post pics when I finish.
give me few days, cant be bothered to sleeve some of the cables atm


----------



## morencyam

I keep getting skipped









Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12517572*
> recently finished sleeving 24-pin. here is mine. back needs some work but i'll be fine tuning that after i get my wc loop going


9/10. Looks good. Kinda dark. I am assuming you will be replacing the stock heatsink, so I am not gonna mark you down for the wire there. Need a better (lighter) picture of the whole side to get a higher score. Back looks pretty good too.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I hate my PSU







when I tried to route the cables behind the board, the side panel wouldnt sit flush.


----------



## Tator Tot

2/10

That case has so much more potential, your cables are long enough to be routed, and it looks like you put zero effort into actually doing the job.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12524147*
> I hate my PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I tried to route the cables behind the board, the side panel wouldnt sit flush.


go modular


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12510613*
> o yea lol. I got an extension. Antec 902 has to have the PSU upside down so it doesnt reach without one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its all better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my video card comes in today ill repost when its finished.


I cut a hole in the bottom of my 902 so the PSU sits in its proper orientation. not a terribly difficult thing to do, just grab the dremel


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12524147*
> I hate my PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I tried to route the cables behind the board, the side panel wouldnt sit flush.


Looks like a snake pit










A couple of hours work there will work wonders







.


----------



## KG363

It's a CM 690 II, there's room to hide a corsair PSU's cable.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I hate my PSU







when I tried to route the cables behind the board, the side panel wouldnt sit flush.











1/10..........You didn't even try. I give you the one for uploading the pic so we could see what not to do........


----------



## shadow19935

What a load of BS. i have the same case and i even have water cooling tubes behind the mobo tray....


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


recently finished sleeving 24-pin. here is mine. back needs some work but i'll be fine tuning that after i get my wc loop going






9/10.....Nice job!








The back would look a lot better with some cable management there too. It would help if you got some shorter sata cables. Too bad that Corsair didn't include some cable-management slots cut into the mobo tray to assist in wrapping the excess cabling

+rep for the pics of the back though for the idea on sleeving the psu cables. I hadn't thought of that as a possibility. I always had trouble pulling the pins out of the 24-pin connector.


----------



## fg2chase

Could you please give input on my Gaming Rig and my server

Rig









Keep in mind the server does have 12 hard drives so thats a lot of cables.
Server


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


9/10. Looks good. Kinda dark. I am assuming you will be replacing the stock heatsink, so I am not gonna mark you down for the wire there. Need a better (lighter) picture of the whole side to get a higher score. Back looks pretty good too.


yes, I will be replacing the stock cpu cooling with an EK Supreme HF shortly, hopefully within a month or so. Thank you for the rating. I'll post updated pictures after i get everything else sleeved and the back panel all tied down and organized better.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollywood406*


9/10.....Nice job!







The back would look a lot better with some cable management there too. It would help if you got some shorter sata cables. Too bad that Corsair didn't include some cable-management slots cut into the mobo tray to assist in wrapping the excess cabling

+rep for the pics of the back though for the idea on sleeving the psu cables. I hadn't thought of that as a possibility. I always had trouble pulling the pins out of the 24-pin connector.










I'm actually getting some new, shorter sata cables soon. I'm getting some cable straps and am strapping all the cables down after i get the loop going.

i figured i didnt need to sleeve the entire cable plug to plug since you can only see the first 6-8" off the mobo. Pulling the pins the first few times was a little difficult but after doing a few, I got a system down and it went a little quicker. I bought an extraction tool from ppcs which works really well removing atx and aux pins.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2964


----------



## kzone75

Old rig. Impossible to any do cable management in the Clodius1 case.
New rig. Maybe a bit better, even though it looks like a friggan rainbow in there.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*


Old rig. Impossible to any do cable management in the Clodius1 case.
New rig. Maybe a bit better, even though it looks like a friggan rainbow in there.










3/10 for the old rig
the new rig looks SO much better! 7.5/10
cable routing looks good
get some sleeved extensions for the 24 pin and the pci-e, or sleeve them yourself. It's not too difficult once you get a few done and have a technique down


----------



## CHez

First Attempt at Cable management... pretty good i think.
If anyone is wondering... that small wire infront of the PSU is the fan speed control knob for the Setsugen 2 GPU Cooler


----------



## TckHoles

heres mine , how did I do?




























it was a fun project , and my favorite build so far!


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


hard to see the cable management in yours due to lighting.

Have a look at mine too.

http://www.overclock.net/8938104-post1186.html


No, the lighting is fine, the cable management is just that good









9/10 for the above post, HAF's are pretty much cheating at this point in time.


----------



## TckHoles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


No, the lighting is fine, the cable management is just that good









9/10 for the above post, HAF's are pretty much cheating at this point in time.



Yea the HAF is rather easy for cable managment, but many may consider popping rivets, complete disassembly, paint and hdd cage removal extreme and challenging, im sure for most people in this post its not much of a challenge, now if I had multiple drives I may not have done that, but it definetly looks cleaner.


----------



## Crucial09

9/10 ^

only thing that could be better is where the wires come out of the psu.
I don't like the look of the zip ties like that at all.

I don't like taking the hdd cage out. makes it look too empty. I only have one drive also and i have it in the hdd cage and all empty drive holders out. Personal preference though. That doesn't change the score.


----------



## TckHoles

I agree with the zip ties, it was kinda of a toss up for me, keep em nice and tight with ugly zip ties, or a little loose with no ties, id like to find some 1.5 inch high density sleeving and put all that into a sleeve for the first foot


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TckHoles*


I agree with the zip ties, it was kinda of a toss up for me, keep em nice and tight with ugly zip ties, or a little loose with no ties, id like to find some 1.5 inch high density sleeving and put all that into a sleeve for the first foot


Yeah thats what would like to do too.

Never got around to it lol I'll just leave mine as is. They are loose coming out of my psu.


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Going to sleeve the cables when I get some extra cash.... also modded H50 going in as soon as it arrives


----------



## mbudden

Jesus those are some big fans.


----------



## Cyph3r

Here's my beautifully organized case;









.... For those that didn't catch my thread in the Intel section, the reason my rig is like that is because my Define R3 arrived to my house looking like this;


----------



## mbudden

That's so disappointing... Hopefully the courier is fixing that...


----------



## Adhmuz

Its just a little crushed, its still good its still good. You shouldn't of signed for it, I'm sure the box it was in wasn't much better.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


That's so disappointing... Hopefully the courier is fixing that...


It's been sent back to the place I bought it from and I'm getting a replacement









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


Its just a little crushed, its still good its still good. You shouldn't of signed for it, I'm sure the box it was in wasn't much better.


The box looked absolutely fine, seriously, judging from the box you'd of thought the case would be in perfect condition.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


It's been sent back to the place I bought it from and I'm getting a replacement









The box looked absolutely fine, seriously, judging from the box you'd of thought the case would be in perfect condition.


Thats a bummer.

If they made you pay for shipping back I would talk to a manager and get that sorted. You shouldn't have to pay for shipping it back if it came like that.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12555479*
> Thats a bummer.
> 
> If they made you pay for shipping back I would talk to a manager and get that sorted. You shouldn't have to pay for shipping it back if it came like that.


Thankfully I didn't have to pay shipping back. If I did I would've kicked off haha.


----------



## Davidsen

Re-did cable management:










Hard to conceal the cables w/o the HDD bay being there.


----------



## PUNK rock

Not bad for having to hide all my non-modular cables.










And where all the cables are hiding...










Still very amazed that the back panel shut without any issues.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12557652*
> Re-did cable management:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to conceal the cables w/o the HDD bay being there.


that can't be good for the h50 water lines.
6/10
I think that is the best the case can get. Maybe upgrade cases if budget allows.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Here's mine. Its my first PC thats mine, so Im not sure of techniques for great CM:


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Here's mine. Its my first PC thats mine, so Im not sure of techniques for great CM:











you don't need to know techniques to do better than that lol

Zip ties. and route cables out of site and make the visible wires the shortest length possible.
you have massive room for improvement.
until then 3/10 because it looks like you just threw the power supply in there and hooked it up in 1 minute.


----------



## ACHILEE5

3/10


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


you don't need to know techniques to do better than that lol

Zip ties. and route cables out of site and make the visible wires the shortest length possible.
you have massive room for improvement.
until then 3/10 because it looks like you just threw the power supply in there and hooked it up in 1 minute.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Here's mine. Its my first PC thats mine, so Im not sure of techniques for great CM:

*snip*


Ewww disgusting. 5/10

I just finished hiding every single cable behind my back panel, and once I get a Molex Remover I'll have my 8 pin coming out of no where.

Also, everyone buy some NZXT extensions. It's pre sleeved extended cables, so helpful if you don't want to sleeve your PSU. I'll be buying a molex to 3 SATA, so I'll only have 1 modular plug plugged in(I run all my fans off a single molex connector, and the wire has 4 so if I run all my SATA drives off another I'll have two left for LEDs), a 24 pin extension because it's sleeved, an 8 pin because it's sleeved, and 2 6 pins.


----------



## Arksniper

My brand new WC setup with good cable management imo. Tell me how I did!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arksniper*


My brand new WC setup with good cable management imo. Tell me how I did!











Good except that big cable coming out of your psu should be ran in the back.

And there is a lot of little wires by the hdd cage. There is one like tied on there too? and a molex hiding back there.

Fix that up.
right now, 7/10.

Looks good regardless.

And in your signature, the name of your pc says "gameing pc" typo. lol its gaming pc. just something I noticed.


----------



## Arksniper

That is actually 2 PCI-E cables i tied together there was way to much congestion in the back of the case to run those 2 wires so i ran them up near the back of a the HDD cage. Also fan cable in the front of the hdd cage is for the 220mm side fan. Aside from sleeveing all of the cables its near impossible to get more cables in the back of the case. I will probably go all out with sleeving on my next set up later this year/next year. Also thanks for mentioning the sp error in my sig d'.'d


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Sorry for the craptastic picture, it was from my cell phone. 
The routing isnt the best but I just wanted to get it running because I'm like a child at Christmas when it comes to new computer parts lol.

I plan on getting either an H50 or a Rasa 360 Kit along with a Corsair PSU so when I do that, I'll be tearing my case apart, painting the inside black and taking a little more time with cable routing. I'd like to sleeve everything and eliminate all unnecessary plugs (I hate cables that have three plugs when I only need one).


----------



## coreyL

Yeah.










Rate my cables. That's a Marines water bottle reservoir, mounted by electrical tape by the way.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


Ewww disgusting. 5/10

I just finished hiding every single cable behind my back panel, and once I get a Molex Remover I'll have my 8 pin coming out of no where.

Also, everyone buy some NZXT extensions. It's pre sleeved extended cables, so helpful if you don't want to sleeve your PSU. I'll be buying a molex to 3 SATA, so I'll only have 1 modular plug plugged in(I run all my fans off a single molex connector, and the wire has 4 so if I run all my SATA drives off another I'll have two left for LEDs), a 24 pin extension because it's sleeved, an 8 pin because it's sleeved, and 2 6 pins.


I just spent 2-4 hours trying to clean it up. My conclusion: The Antec 900 has terrible cable management. It was impossible to close the back of the case.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Here's mine. Its my first PC thats mine, so Im not sure of techniques for great CM:











Wow.. I think I see King Kong in that jungle.. I agree with the rest 3/10.


----------



## koven




----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*












Your cheating with that case









9.5/10


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


The Antec 900 has terrible cable management.


I agree. Get a new case or take a look at this thread. It might give you some inspiration.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


I just spent 2-4 hours trying to clean it up. My conclusion: The Antec 900 has terrible cable management. It was impossible to close the back of the case.


Really?










Average antec 300.










My antec 300.

If you can do that with an Antec 300, you have NO EXUSE for an Antec 900. That is all.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


Really?










Average antec 300.










My antec 300.

If you can do that with an Antec 300, you have NO EXUSE for an Antec 900. That is all.


300 is superior to the 900 in certain ways i do say


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calypsoraz;12565390*


Do you mean 10/10?


----------



## Norse

My file server i built on saturday. for a cheap £11 case its not too bad for management other than fact hard drives literally touch the sata cables in the ports (the second one ive got the hdd's are spaced one apart, better for cooling/sata port issue but looks alot messier)


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse;12566788*
> *snip
> 
> My file server i built on saturday. for a cheap £11 case its not too bad for management other than fact hard drives literally touch the sata cables in the ports (the second one ive got the hdd's are spaced one apart, better for cooling/sata port issue but looks alot messier)


doesnt look too bad but still. unsleeved cables.
i will give it a 7/10 for it


----------



## terence52

heres mine. redid it with flash enabled. it not the cables cant be really seen. LOL


----------



## Llama_Ops




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*












I like the pink!









9/10 from what I can see... you need a picture of your overall case. Also, you can't cheat and take the back-panel off >.>


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


I like the pink!









9/10 from what I can see... you need a picture of your overall case. Also, you can't cheat and take the back-panel off >.>


haha, it was 2 in the morning and i just wanted to go to bed, will take some more pics now


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12564781*
> Wow.. I think I see King Kong in that jungle.. I agree with the rest 3/10.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12565087*
> Really?
> 
> If you can do that with an Antec 300, you have NO EXUSE for an Antec 900. That is all.


There was no way in hell that I could close the back of the case. I tried just with the 8 pin connector and it still wouldnt close.


----------



## koekmeister

I have a Antec 902 v3 and i agree.
Antec and Cable management, i just gives me a headaches.


----------



## almighty15

What she looks like now :




























Still got to reverse mod the HDD cage


----------



## Farih

looks clean... but where are the front panel cables ? the front USB cables ?

also take a shot of the whole case where you can see everything, including the graphics and its cables.

untill then 8/10

If it still looks this clean with a good shot of whole case then 9/10









Please some advice on mine.

















And people with an Antec 900.. please no more excuses that its cable management is so bad.
Check this link for my old Antec 900

or click the link in me sig.


----------



## koekmeister

Youre Antec 900 looks realy great Farih.
Did you make extra holes in youre case?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12580764*
> Youre Antec 900 looks realy great Farih.
> Did you make extra holes in youre case?


Yes i made a hole right next to the PSU.

also extended some cables so that they could be routed over the back.

Also you can put alot of cables on top of the top bay if you have a dvd player or so in there.


----------



## koekmeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


Yes i made a hole right next to the PSU.

also extended some cables so that they could be routed over the back.

Also you can put alot of cables on top of the top bay if you have a dvd player or so in there.


Now i'm totaly convinces.








Thanks for the information Farih.









I wil post some pictures when i'm al done.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


looks clean... but where are the front panel cables ? the front USB cables ?

also take a shot of the whole case where you can see everything, including the graphics and its cables.

untill then 8/10

If it still looks this clean with a good shot of whole case then 9/10









Please some advice on mine.
*snip

And people with an Antec 900.. please no more excuses that its cable management is so bad.
Check this link for my old Antec 900

or click the link in me sig.


not bad. a 8/10 from me.
sleeve up the gt,
remove the clutter at the hdd cage area and it would be good.
and no one bothered about rating mine..


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


heres mine. redid it with flash enabled. it not the cables cant be really seen. LOL










8.5/10
clean up the cables on the bottom and maybe get a sleeved extension for the P4 connector


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


I just spent 2-4 hours trying to clean it up. My conclusion: The Antec 900 has terrible cable management. It was impossible to close the back of the case.


Really now?
My old UNMODDED Antec 900;
(only mod was the paint







)


















See not that hard to organize the cables


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;12580712*
> looks clean... but where are the front panel cables ? the front USB cables ?


I don't use them so I removed them from the case...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here is mine with 3x240 rads not bad i think


----------



## koekmeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Really now?
My old UNMODDED Antec 900;
(only mod was the paint







)


















See not that hard to organize the cables


















That looks realy great.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

New power supply.










Edit: here's from the other end, but it's blurry.


----------



## gcampton

Love all the "Oh it's not finished yet..." ... really no kidding, most pc's are never finished. Unless they are worth around the $34,500 mark. It is what it is, stop making excuses for being POOR!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gcampton;12588464*
> Love all the "Oh it's not finished yet..." ... really no kidding, most pc's are never finished. Unless they are worth around the $34,500 mark. It is what it is, stop making excuses for being POOR!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gcampton;12588464*
> Love all the "Oh it's not finished yet..." ... really no kidding, most pc's are never finished. Unless they are worth around the $34,500 mark. It is what it is, stop making excuses for being POOR!


There mostly referring to cable management...


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gcampton;12588464*
> Love all the "Oh it's not finished yet..." ... really no kidding, most pc's are never finished. Unless they are worth around the $34,500 mark. It is what it is, stop making excuses for being POOR!












also, im getting a (hopefully) decent case tomorrow (see sig rig for what it is), and since i got me a 100-pack of zip ties, i am going to have a blast. i managed to dig up one of my non-ribbon (its not rounded) ide cables, and its all nice and sleeved so it should fit nicely with the case as i have a pair of soft-raid 80GB IDE drives sitting in my rig right now. Adding in my spare laptop drives would bring total internal capacity to just shy of 1TB.

Also, since the nighthawk is a poorly reviewed case, might as well do a review and dissect the S.O.B here on OCN.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*












looks solid. I give it a 8.5/10. If you had all black SATA cables it would look a lot better IMO.

Here is mine


----------



## Liighthead

^ nice rig O.O


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


looks solid. I give it a 8.5/10. If you had all black SATA cables it would look a lot better IMO.

Here is mine 










super clean for not having single sleeved everything! awesome job!

Going to sleeve the entire harness as soon as I get my MDPC shipment in. Can't wait for the hours of "fun". oh... and it's "not finished yet"









*Left Side*

*Right Side* - another foam piece connected to the side panel matches up with the bottom one as sound insulation 

*Angled*


----------



## Llama_Ops

Got a new PSU


----------



## EpicPie

7/10.


----------



## Rogy56

~1.5h and 23 zip ties later







:


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogy56*


~1.5h and 23 zip ties later







:











8/10, clean out the wires under the hdd's and hide the wires to the right to the mobo behind the tray a little better


----------



## fr0sty_

@ Rogy 56: pretty smooth I give it a 7.5/10, cables could be hidden a bit better.

Here's my "finished" R3...


----------



## [email protected]

I LOVE THE BLUE! My favorite color.. does this glow in UV or it's just nice as this? Dude what sleeve you use? I like it! Gives a vibrant look!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12594968*
> 8/10, clean out the wires under the hdd's and hide the wires to the right to the mobo behind the tray a little better


What the heck is that wire by your heatsink? It's a distraction. Hope you can figure how to hide it.


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12597844*
> I LOVE THE BLUE! My favorite color.. does this glow in UV or it's just nice as this? Dude what sleeve you use? I like it! Gives a vibrant look!


Thanks! No UV for me...My next case mod will probably be a window, then I'll find out if the sleeve is UV reactive. I use a sleeve sold by a local distributor here in Sweden.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_;12597818*
> @ Rogy 56: pretty smooth I give it a 7.5/10, cables could be hidden a bit better.
> 
> Here's my "finished" R3...


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_;12597818*
> @ Rogy 56: pretty smooth I give it a 7.5/10, cables could be hidden a bit better.
> 
> Here's my "finished" R3...


why is that blue gpu power cable just dangling so long down to the gpu?

Looks terrible like like
Fix those sleeved cables so they are the shortest visible length.

until then 7/10


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12598099*
> why is that blue gpu power cable just dangling so long down to the gpu?
> 
> Looks terrible like like
> Fix those sleeved cables so they are the shortest visible length.
> 
> until then 7/10


GPU cable? Those are the front panel cables. And I wanted a dash of color in that black space so


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_;12598372*
> GPU cable? Those are the front panel cables. And I wanted a dash of color in that black space so


oh my bad looked like the gpu power cable.

That is just personal opinion though. I don't like it hanging and showing so much


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_;12597818*
> @ Rogy 56: pretty smooth I give it a 7.5/10, cables could be hidden a bit better.
> 
> Here's my "finished" R3...


I like it! 9.5/10


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*


@ Rogy 56: pretty smooth I give it a 7.5/10, cables could be hidden a bit better.

Here's my "finished" R3...










I on the other hand,

Think that it looks awesome!

Id give it a 10/10 i cant suggest and improvements that will improve the look.

Good work!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*


@ Rogy 56: pretty smooth I give it a 7.5/10, cables could be hidden a bit better.

Here's my "finished" R3...










How I love the blue sleeving. Looks so good








I give you 10/10 it's really nice and tidy.


----------



## kcdakrt

my factory hp lol. Waiting on SB.


----------



## Adhmuz

Your system specs don't match what I'm seeing, but it does look very nice. The board is the only negative, old school green? Really? 9.5/10


----------



## kcdakrt

hp motherboard... waiting on sandy bridge thanks for the rating


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdakrt;12614492*
> 
> 
> my factory hp lol. Waiting on SB.


What fans are they?


----------



## Liamo Luo

Please consider that even though my hardware changed a bit, my cables never changed from this http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2139/dsc02264f.jpg 
Was my first build and the cables where a mess. Decided to clean them up today, and in the space of time it took me to watch X-Men 3 I managed to do this.










I know its not perfect. I'd love to have the inside powdercoated black, but I can't find anywhere that offers such a service. I'd also love to sleeve my cables but I have no experience doing such things. Hopefully I will do it eventually. Still, I feel its an improvement.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12619612*
> What fans are they?


I think those are stock NZXT 120MMs/140MMs. I use 2 for intakes and 2 for exhaust, they work well and silently.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


Please consider that even though my hardware changed a bit, my cables never changed from this http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2139/dsc02264f.jpg 
Was my first build and the cables where a mess. Decided to clean them up today, and in the space of time it took me to watch X-Men 3 I managed to do this.

I know its not perfect. I'd love to have the inside powdercoated black, but I can't find anywhere that offers such a service. I'd also love to sleeve my cables but I have no experience doing such things. Hopefully I will do it eventually. Still, I feel its an improvement.


New layout looks much nicer. Since you have that 24 pin extender, you should sleeve it, then run the cable off the psu, behind the mobo tray, and back out the the top hole. Also get a longer sata cable for your dvd drive and run that back there too. Until then, I'd give it a 7/10


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


New layout looks much nicer. Since you have that 24 pin extender, you should sleeve it, then run the cable off the psu, behind the mobo tray, and back out the the top hole. Also get a longer sata cable for your dvd drive and run that back there too. Until then, I'd give it a 7/10


Thanks for the advice. I just need to look into how to sleeve


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


Thanks for the advice. I just need to look into how to sleeve










there are a few helpful guides on here. or you could always get some pre-sleeved extensions


----------



## kcdakrt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


What fans are they?


Just the standard xspc and case fans painted white.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


Please consider that even though my hardware changed a bit, my cables never changed from this http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2139/dsc02264f.jpg 
Was my first build and the cables where a mess. Decided to clean them up today, and in the space of time it took me to watch X-Men 3 I managed to do this.

I know its not perfect. I'd love to have the inside powdercoated black, but I can't find anywhere that offers such a service. I'd also love to sleeve my cables but I have no experience doing such things. Hopefully I will do it eventually. Still, I feel its an improvement.



one of the memeber of OCN is offering Powder coating services for like 100 dollars plus shipping. I can't remember who it was.


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


one of the memeber of OCN is offering Powder coating services for like 100 dollars plus shipping. I can't remember who it was.


I saw that thread. Sadly, shipping to the US and back is rather expensive


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


Thanks for the advice. I just need to look into how to sleeve










Check out my build log about page 9 and beyond for sleeving of extensions


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OolerTheInventor*


Check out my build log about page 9 and beyond for sleeving of extensions


Ah thank you







Bookmarked and reading though now. +1


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


3/10 for the old rig
the new rig looks SO much better! 7.5/10
cable routing looks good
get some sleeved extensions for the 24 pin and the pci-e, or sleeve them yourself. It's not too difficult once you get a few done and have a technique down


Thanks.







Forgot to check back in.







Getting some sleeves next week. Black ones (though I think blue would've looked a tad nicer). Will be fun trying it out. Also wondering if I should make some holes closer to the mobo.. Less cables in sight.. Just a thought.


----------



## Scorpion667

Rate mine please =D

Keep in mind the PSU is non modular



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667;12623748*
> Rate mine please =D
> 
> Keep in mind the PSU is non modular


Why look for an excuse like non-modular PSU????









I have never seen a better cleaned up non-modular cable set.
















OK, I personally am not a friend of tie-wraps. But you coulda have at least used black ones!!
I cheat: modular PSU...









Ooops, almost forgot: 9/10 Easy!


----------



## reflex99

flip the PSU over.

It will look better


----------



## KG363

After seeing that, I need to redo my wiring


----------



## aaronmonto

9.25/10 for the man with the HAF.


----------



## duong01

my first attemp


----------



## Yoko Littner

Mine. (taken with a BB 9330 2.0MP camera Forgive me)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duong01;12624290*
> my first attemp


Cpu bottleneck?

8/10 but i think that is the best you can do for that case.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12623952*
> But you coulda have at least used black ones!!


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12624174*
> flip the PSU over.
> 
> It will look better


+1 I recently did this, mainly because I was tinkering with something and a screw fell into my PSU..

9.5/10 from me, sir. Yours looks better than mine


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner;12624357*
> Mine. (taken with a BB 9330 2.0MP camera Forgive me)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Take out that false floor. It looks bad.
And clean up those header wires on the bottom of the motherboard.
Clean up your sata cable too. they could be alot better.

7/10 for now.


----------



## Yoko Littner

False floor?

And the header's have since been Fixed so has SATA Cable's..

old pic's..

but thank you for that rating!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12624444*
> Take out that false floor. It looks bad.
> And clean up those header wires on the bottom of the motherboard.
> Clean up your sata cable too. they could be alot better.
> 
> 7/10 for now.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner;12624469*
> False floor?
> 
> And the header's have since been Fixed so has SATA Cable's..
> 
> old pic's..
> 
> but thank you for that rating!


That false floor that is covering the psu.
It overlaps is there and is very cheap looking.
Takes away from the over all appereance.


----------



## Yoko Littner

it looks horrible under that cover.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12624513*
> That false floor that is covering the psu.
> It overlaps is there and is very cheap looking.
> Takes away from the over all appereance.


----------



## almighty15

It's really bright, Looks awesome in doors and at night


















































2 things to note, that UV cathode that's hanging off has been removed and I've reversed the HDD's now so the cables are not visible









*EATS* any game I throw at it and my CPU runs loverly and cool


----------



## Scorpion667

I actually love the blue hoses combined with the blue accents on the self locking drive bays, it looks tight dude. You could probably tighten up the cables a tiny bit with some zip ties but it's not impeding airflow anywhere I give you a 9/10 overall minus the lobsided cathode which you said you removed =P

Thanks for the positive feedback guys, I will turn the PSU when I get around to it, I was actually contemplating it awhile back as it would indeed look much cleaner.


----------



## mbudden

Black PCB MoBo, Red PCB GPU's, Blue tubing? Too much going on.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Here's mine again, since I flipped my psu.
View attachment 198745


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## reflex99

6/10 nothing special.

Too much exposed wires, the cables at the bottom are tangled looking


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12627944*
> Here's mine again, since I flipped my psu.
> View attachment 198745
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I really really really have to ask, why are you using a stock cooler?

you have a super expensive board and video card, but can't buy an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12627961*
> 6/10 nothing special.
> 
> Too much exposed wires, the cables at the bottom are tangled looking


I can assure you the wires at the bottom are not tangled... what do you suggest I do with the exposed wires? Cut them off? I only have so many holes to route things.

As far as having just a stock cooler; I just got swapped out an old x2 and I haven't ordered my wc stuff yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12624513*
> That false floor that is covering the psu.
> It overlaps is there and is very cheap looking.
> Takes away from the over all appereance.


That comes standard with the HAF-X. I think it looks great







. Does a good job of hiding my pump







.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


That comes standard with the HAF-X. I think it looks great







. Does a good job of hiding my pump







.











That comes standard?
Ew. That is the cheapest looking thing I have ever seen. It needs to be removed.

8/10 because you have that false floor on it too lol.
10/10 without it.


----------



## papcrap

Here's my cosmos S happy with how it came out.


----------



## Zaiber

This is the latest update to my rig. Planning on getting a waterblock for my 460 and another rad next (reason why I cleared the bottom HDD cage).

Also thinking of changing tubing color to white or green when I get those, any suggestions?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber;12634827*
> This is the latest update to my rig. Planning on getting a waterblock for my 460 and another rad next (reason why I cleared the bottom HDD cage).
> 
> Also thinking of changing tubing color to white or green when I get those, any suggestions?


You really should get some heatsinks on your mosfets before they blow up.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12634856*
> You really should get some heatsinks on your mosfets before they blow up.


that's how the board comes apparently... I thought the same thing, but decided to take a look.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12631488*
> That comes standard?
> Ew. That is the cheapest looking thing I have ever seen. It needs to be removed.
> 
> 8/10 because you have that false floor on it too lol.
> 10/10 without it.


I'll agree to disagree







. Thanks for scoring.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12636667*
> that's how the board comes apparently... I thought the same thing, but decided to take a look.


yea and the stock tires on my car are only rated for 98mph, I have had my car up to 112 but ran out of road. Just because it came stock that way doesn't mean you can't kill it.


----------



## Cyrious

literally ran out of space behind the side panel, so its not as neat as i would like. Still, its better than anything else i have done


----------



## Remix65

i will never be able to post in this thread.


----------



## reflex99

@Cy

probably like a 5/10 there.

Just doesn't seem very neat


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12637275*
> i will never be able to post in this thread.


Didn't stop you just now.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12637282*
> @Cy
> 
> probably like a 5/10 there.
> 
> Just doesn't seem very neat


compared to this disaster its considerably better

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here-1261.html#post10098271


----------



## reflex99

mess gets 1/10


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12634856*
> You really should get some heatsinks on your mosfets before they blow up.


I'd be really really happy if this board dies.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrious;12637225*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally ran out of space behind the side panel, so its not as neat as i would like. Still, its better than anything else i have done


9/10


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12639944*
> 9/10


c'mom.. thats not worth a 9


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Well he can't really do much with that case. 8-8.5/10


----------



## Farih

better than that lol

my old antec 900 is far worse in cable management and looks 10x better. check link in sig if you like


----------



## gorb

>_>


----------



## dealio

^ lol, whats with the twisty fries?


----------



## gorb

I didn't have any shorter cables on hand and the black cables I bought didn't want to fit next to the sata power plugs from the corsair cables...I was tired of dealing with the lack of space behind the tray and how stiff all the damn cables were so I just twisted em up a bit so they didn't go all over the place


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12646300*
> I didn't have any shorter cables on hand and the black cables I bought didn't want to fit next to the sata power plugs from the corsair cables...I was tired of dealing with the lack of space behind the tray and how stiff all the damn cables were so I just twisted em up a bit so they didn't go all over the place


But, but, but, buuuuut why? That case has good cable management








I have your little 1200's little brother and did better


----------



## thirteen37

The red box - that cable wont reach behind my mobo because it isn't long enough







As for the rest... well... ***** happens? xD


----------



## armen16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;12646267*
> ^ lol, whats with the twisty fries?


Haha now reminds me of fast food restaurants or twister fries at home.

I can tell you can improve it far better than that. Just try not to turn those cables. If there are cables next to each other use cable ties to stick them together instead of curling them since it makes it more obvious.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12646335*
> But, but, but, buuuuut why? That case has good cable management


I partially disagree - I've seen very cleanly done 1200s, but they usually had one or more of the following going for them:
Only one or two drives, instead of the eight or whatever that I have
Fully modular psus
Case mods to make routing cables easier (like reversed drives)

Your case does look very clean though. I wish that my psu cables were longer and not so damned stiff.

edit: I clearly didn't try very hard at doing mine - cable management is one of the things I detest doing...so I usually don't


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12646434*
> I partially disagree - I've seen very cleanly done 1200s, but they usually had one or more of the following going for them:
> Only one or two drives, instead of the eight or whatever that I have
> Fully modular psus
> Case mods to make routing cables easier (like reversed drives)
> 
> Your case does look very clean though. I wish that my psu cables were longer and not so damned stiff.


very true but the list of things you could do better is infinitely longer than the list of things you could do worse


----------



## gorb

You'd be surprised


----------



## jhaze84

What do you guys think of my cabling? These pics are a few months old. Some of the hardware has changed but the cabling is about the same.



















I think it's decent but I could do much better. A lot of my problems stem from ugly unsleeved cables and the fact that the cables are just not long enough. I bought some NZXT cable extensions, and when they arrive I will thoroughly re-cable my system. But in the meantime I figured I'd get some comments on what I could do better. Then I'll post my updated setup when I get it finished.

Thanks!


----------



## jbalsa2

I'l give that an 8 or so out of 10, maybe a little higher.

What I like is that the cables you CAN see have a nice 'routed' look to them.

Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## Remix65

its interesting seeing you guys take a science and make an art out of it. i dont have time to compulsive disorder my rig...


----------



## mrpep

sladesurfer said:


> show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres you optical drives?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

mrpep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
> 
> 
> show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres you optical drives?
> 
> 
> optical drives really aren't necessary anymore. I think I've used mine twice in 3 years... and only to install crysis, which I could have just bought on steam anyway.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


c'mom.. thats not worth a 9


+1. Thats the problem with everyone having different tastes though. I've seen some brilliant looking set-ups here still only getting 9/10. Go figure.


----------



## _Marvin_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;12561077*
> Here's mine. Its my first PC thats mine, so Im not sure of techniques for great CM:


***** **** IT'S








MEDUSA!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Marvin_;12654044*
> ***** **** IT'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEDUSA!


I LOLed. I gave Medusa a make over.

Ya gotta start some where and the Antec 900 has almost zero cable management.

Anyway, here are updated pics. I think its a pretty good improvement.


----------



## koekmeister

Hmm try, to use tai rips to hold your cables together. en try to hide your cables at the back of you rig.


----------



## ntuason

What do you guys recommend I change to make it better? I'm really not feeling the cables with the PSU.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12654209*
> Hmm try, to use tai rips to hold your cables together. en try to hide your cables at the back of you rig.


I tried that... For HOURS. The case will not close even with a single cable in the back.


----------



## koekmeister

Wel you can spread the cables over the back side of your rig. and use tape to hold em in place.


----------



## koekmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;12654226*
> I tried that... For HOURS. The case will not close even with a single cable in the back.


And you can always take a look @ http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/365540-antec-300-900-1200-owners-thread.html

It's all antec, and i got a lot of information from there.


----------



## Don Queso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrinNutz;999001*
> Before :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After :


Ha ha ha... I saw the duty section watchbill in the background and just got the quivers. Takes me back to the submarine.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12651487*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrpep;12651187*
> 
> optical drives really aren't necessary anymore. I think I've used mine twice in 3 years... and only to install crysis, which I could have just bought on steam anyway.
Click to expand...

optical drives = rip cds and/or burn things for people


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;12654212*
> What do you guys recommend I change to make it better? I'm really not feeling the cables with the PSU.


very nice.
but that case has such excellent cable management anyone could do it lol.

so 9/10.

Also why do you have a 1200W PSU? thats major major overkill and running a psu at 50% load may yield horrible efficiency.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;12654226*
> I tried that... For HOURS. The case will not close even with a single cable in the back.


It will close with ALOT of cable's on the back.

Here is the back of my old antec 900:


----------



## Crucial09

might i suggest to you guys hte cm storm sniper?

The side buldge out to allow for massive cables in the back.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;12654177*
> I LOLed. I gave Medusa a make over.
> 
> Ya gotta start some where and the Antec 900 has almost zero cable management.
> 
> Anyway, here are updated pics. I think its a pretty good improvement.


Antec 900 is easier than you think to manage; eg my old build;


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12655201*
> very nice.
> but that case has such excellent cable management anyone could do it lol.
> 
> so 9/10.
> 
> Also why do you have a 1200W PSU? thats major major overkill and running a psu at 50% load may yield horrible efficiency.


You got it wrong my friend, it is exactly the opposite:
Best efficiency is at 50%....


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12654209*
> Hmm try, to use tai rips to hold your cables together. en try to hide your cables at the back of you rig.


I tried that, plus like I said, not even a single cable was able to be in the back, so there was no use trying that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12655245*
> Antec 900 is easier than you think to manage; eg my old build;


Your PSU is modular and that looks to be a non version one Antec 900.

Not trying to make excuses here, but the only other thing I could do, is use more zip ties and that's if the cables aren't already too tight. The only ones Ive seen so far that can do cables in the back, have custom modular flat cables and/or have custom holes cut out. But, its whatever, its fine for me atm.

This guy has the same problem as I do, its a combo of the case and PSU:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12338488*
> Seems this thread is full of Antec owners I'll get my advice from you guys.
> 
> I own an Antec 900 and have been trying to tidy up the cabling which I'm finding a little tough thanks to the PSUs insane amount of cables. I've gotten it looking much tidier than it initially was but still feel there's more that I can do. However I don't really want to modify the case (at least not at the moment) so is there anything that any of you guys might tbe able to think of that I could do to improve the cable management currently? Or is it fine as is for now?
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A horrible mess with cabling everywhere along the side of the case.
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A somewhat better effort. I hid some cabling behind the PSU (there's a small hole behind it to feed cable through, which I fed the power cables for the GPUs through and brought them around behind the motherboard). I reversed the HDD to hide the cabling there behind the front facia and underneath it. And used rubber straps to keep the rest of the cabling in place.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm kind of amazed he even got cables to run in the back that weren't front ports.


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;12657222*
> I tried that, plus like I said, not even a single cable was able to be in the back, so there was no use trying that.
> 
> Your PSU is modular and that looks to be a non version one Antec 900.
> 
> Not trying to make excuses here, but the only other thing I could do, is use more zip ties and that's if the cables aren't already too tight. The only ones Ive seen so far that can do cables in the back, have custom modular flat cables and/or have custom holes cut out. But, its whatever, its fine for me atm.
> 
> This guy has the same problem as I do, its a combo of the case and PSU:
> 
> I'm kind of amazed he even got cables to run in the back that weren't front ports.


Yea its defiantly difficult but cutting some custom holes helps. I was able to fit a lot of my cables in the back panel (non modular psu), it just took a lot of organization back there and a bit of pushing on the side panel.

Here is how mine turned out:


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12655245*
> Antec 900 is easier than you think to manage; eg my old build;


No offense but your pic is so dark that I wouldn't know whether or not your cables are well hidden or not...


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12656092*
> You got it wrong my friend, it is exactly the opposite:
> Best efficiency is at 50%....


Ask pheadrus

He is the PSU master on OCN.


----------



## Yoko Littner

Get Pheadrus in here noa!


----------



## Tator Tot

Generally a PSU hits it's peak efficiency around 40-60% load.


----------



## JuniorDaisy

no picture to rate above me, but here is my new case I got Sunday.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## koekmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuniorDaisy;12659014*
> no picture to rate above me, but here is my new case I got Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looks great. Wished that I had it like that.


----------



## te0o

8/10









What do you think?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yoko Littner

10/10


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te0o;12659184*
> What do you think?
> *pic*


You sure you even have any cables plugged in?
very nice 9.5/10
either sleeve or get pre-sleeved extensions for the 24-pin and gpu and its a perfect 10


----------



## te0o

Oh, thank you! Yes, all cables are plugged and my system works.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *te0o*


Oh, thank you! Yes, all cables are plugged and my system works.










LOL

I seriously thought no cables were plugged in.
It must just be the angle of the pic.

Either way great job!
9.5/10

sleeving for perfect 10.


----------



## imagine2112x




----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imagine2112x*





















epic fail.
Why would you post that on here? lol

2/10 only because everything is plugged in.
and that is generous


----------



## imagine2112x

because i thought it was hilarious. i didnt know you were suppose to run your wires behind the panel when i built it a couple of months ago. lol. just left it like that ever since to laugh to myself.


----------



## imagine2112x

you didnt like how i coiled one around the other?


----------



## ntuason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


very nice.
but that case has such excellent cable management anyone could do it lol.

so 9/10.

Also why do you have a 1200W PSU? thats major major overkill and running a psu at 50% load may yield horrible efficiency.


Wait, so you're saying that running a PSU over 50% is better for it? Sorry I'm a total noob with PSUs.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Crucial09: epic fail.
Why would you post that on here? lol

2/10 only because everything is plugged in.
and that is generous


You think that's bad? Wait til you see what I'm typing on at the moment







My motherboard broke so I bought a pentium D rig for 30 quid and threw two GTX 470s into it to fold







I had watercooled one of the cards though and the PSU in the new case couldn't power the cards. I like my solution







I couldn't get it all in one shot and it's tricky to get an interior shot with the other case in the way. Anyway here it is







:



Edit: pics to come, imageshack didn't work :/ >>Reedit: hopefully it works this time


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


You sure you even have any cables plugged in?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *te0o*


Yes, all cables are plugged and my system works.










They need to come out with a sarcasm font lol


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imagine2112x*












duct tape? really? you couldn't have at least found some black electrical tape, or a wire tie even?


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


You think that's bad? Wait til you see what I'm typing on at the moment







My motherboard broke so I bought a pentium D rig for 30 quid and threw two GTX 470s into it to fold







I had watercooled one of the cards though and the PSU in the new case couldn't power the cards. I like my solution







I couldn't get it all in one shot and it's tricky to get an interior shot with the other case in the way. Anyway here it is







:


We can barely see anything







try taking another pic. From what I can see maybe like a 5/10, being generous because the Stacker has terrible cable management.

Here's mine:


----------



## imagine2112x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


duct tape? really? you couldn't have at least found some black electrical tape, or a wire tie even?


no, i had both that was just closer


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Here is my newest build finished.










The GPU was unplugged as I was working with the water cooling and I didn't want to fry the GPU if I screwed something up.










Just need one more black SATA cable to get it looking perfect.


----------



## imagine2112x

i find twisties more useful for replacing screws


----------



## imagine2112x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OolerTheInventor*


Here is my newest build finished.










The GPU was unplugged as I was working with the water cooling and I didn't want to fry the GPU if I screwed something up.










Just need one more black SATA cable to get it looking perfect.


i have one, black with white contacts....


----------



## Lareson

Well, it's not as elegant as the cases with the cables running behind the motherboard, but here's mine.


----------



## [email protected]

Cables are so cluttered. You need to tighten them up. I liked the H70 mod upper screen thread.


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imagine2112x;12662147*
> i have one, black with white contacts....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12663883*
> Cables are so cluttered. You need to tighten them up. I liked the H70 mod upper screen thread.


To both of you.... whats my rating?

Lareson... I give it a 6/10....I could do some wonders on that case... even with out the cable management holes. More zipties is the key!...I used over 50+ on mine!


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;12661720*
> Wait, so you're saying that running a PSU over 50% is better for it? Sorry I'm a total noob with PSUs.


NO!!!! DorkSterr is wrong!!
Please see my and TaterTot's posts.


----------



## Greg0986

New graphics card









Also, I will be getting another 6870 next month + a better power supply. I really want one that is sleeved and looks good so I am going for this:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...23&subcat=1497


----------



## mlbplayer86

sleeve them cables! but its very neat, nice!


----------



## aaronmonto

That XFX PSU will be awesome, Greg. The sleeving will help for sure. I'd also recommend running those header wires behind the motherboard, since they're almost always unsightly. It's easy to do if you tape them. 8/10

Above looks a little messy, and the cords are plainly visible in the hard drive bay area. Your case is a little small though, so it's understandable. 7/10

My case is so damn big there are really endless places to put the wires. I just installed my new motherboard and this is about 20 minutes of cable management. Routing the header wires behind the motherboard took me most of the time







.


----------



## Greg0986

Cheers guys







Yes I have sleeved the header cables and will move them to behind the motherboard







I was planning to do that when I had a clean out to get rid of the dust









@mlbplayer86 Don't hate the player, hate the power supply









Yes I am going to get the XFX or the Antec 750w new. I think the XFX will be better because it has higher efficiency and the cables look properly sleeved.


----------



## mlbplayer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


Cheers guys







Yes I have sleeved the header cables and will move them to behind the motherboard







I was planning to do that when I had a clean out to get rid of the dust









@mlbplayer86 Don't hate the player, hate the power supply









Yes I am going to get the XFX or the Antec 750w new. I think the XFX will be better because it has higher efficiency and the cables look properly sleeved.


Yeah... when i was running cables i instantly regreted not getting a modular power supply... and i need to cover up the wires running from the front control pannel


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

@ aaronmonto
9.5/10


----------



## A-Dub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;12681424*
> @ aaronmonto
> 9.5/10


Pretty good, just finish up that sleeving on the HDD cable. 8/10, the only thing I really don't like is the mobo color.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-Dub;12684601*
> Pretty good, just finish up that sleeving on the HDD cable. 8/10, the only thing I really don't like is the mobo color.


Easy 10/10

Very nice. Love the black mobo too


----------



## bennieboi6969

@ a-dub damn nice set up heres mine what do u guys think?


----------



## Shodhanth

Please don't quote images...


----------



## snoogins




----------



## Cyph3r

9/10

I went from this:










To this:


----------



## blues man

السلام عليكم

كيف الحال احببت فقط ان اضع جهازي


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blues man*


السلام عليكم

كيف الحال احببت فقط ان اضع جهازي








IIRC this is an english forum, so yeah english please.
Also your sig rigs gfx card is very different from the pics lol

Anyway I would say like 6/10
Hellva lot you can do with that, but hey, I'm harsh


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12693049*
> IIRC this is an english forum, so yeah english please.
> Also your sig rigs gfx card is very different from the pics lol
> 
> Anyway I would say like 6/10
> Hellva lot you can do with that, but hey, I'm harsh


Peace be upon you , how I wanted only to put organs

thats what it translates to


----------



## Swae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12693880*
> Peace be upon you , how I wanted only to put organs
> 
> thats what it translates to


I came up with

Peace be upon you

How is it I wanted to put only two


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12693880*
> Peace be upon you , how I wanted only to put organs
> 
> thats what it translates to


Put organs where?


----------



## Cyph3r

Organs go where?

(Guyz missed my post :C lol)


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;12681424*
> @ aaronmonto
> 9.5/10


That board is ugly


----------



## IXcrispyXI

wish my phone was still working and cant find the cam i think ive done a decent job for the case ive got


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;12695603*
> wish my phone was still working and cant find the cam i think ive done a decent job for the case ive got


find ur cam


----------



## wtRiViaL

I thought i had that cable at the bottom taped down but guess not...lol


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12695587*
> That board is ugly


I think it's cool looking
best looking mobo I have IMO


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Well why not ill join. I havent gotten a chance to full manage the cables like i want. to me it looks messy & I dont like it


----------



## snoogins

7/10


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11794499*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to order my 700D and go back to a case. I like the bench, but for watercooling, no,


whats case is that? I wanted to buy a case like that but im stuck on this or that one... I just dont know what that case is..
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5111/cst-444/HSPC_Top_Deck_Tech_Station_Standard_Size_-_Black.html#blank


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;12699795*
> whats case is that? I wanted to buy a case like that but im stuck on this or that one... I just dont know what that case is..
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5111/cst-444/HSPC_Top_Deck_Tech_Station_Standard_Size_-_Black.html#blank


It's custom, it's name is Clemens 003 by the infamous oliverw92.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/724225-clemens-techbench.html
lol. & happens to be on the other side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

New Lunchbox 2.0 running.


----------



## jach11

I wonder how much it would take total to get shipped over here... Or should i build my own? 0_o


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;12699845*
> I wonder how much it would take total to get shipped over here... Or should i build my own? 0_o


Well, it just so happens that I've been wanting it ever since I've gotten my eyes on it. It's a beautiful tech bench.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12699858*
> Well, it just so happens that I've been wanting it ever since I've gotten my eyes on it. It's a beautiful tech bench.


yes it is! I would love one in a black...


----------



## qiqi1021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984*


New Lunchbox 2.0 running.



















10/10!

That's a dusty lunchbox.









Here's a build I just finished with leftover parts from upgrades.


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021;12703575*
> Here's a build I just finished with leftover parts from upgrades.


8/10 I don't think you can do much better without sleeving the cables. Good work! The backside is especially clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> pics


7/10 Where's your GPU?







Pretty good job but you could benefit from sleeved cables/cable extensions, clean up the SATA data cables a bit and route your mobo power connector behind the motherboard.


----------



## snoball

Have a joke. This is my rig atm. I was too lazy to manage, want to play game lol.










Taken on iPhone, sorry for quality.

Heres the temps if you wonder.









Not much different from the managed temps. I am folding at the moment.


----------



## snoball

Sgtbash, no GPU? You cheat!! lol Where's the 5770?


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;12717264*
> Sgtbash, no GPU? You cheat!! lol Where's the 5770?


Im so good with computers that I dont need a display...

I took it out for my appraisal thread! haha.


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Someone please rate mine


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oolertheinventor;12720749*
> someone please rate mine


8.5/10


----------



## Launcherstrike

Modded my H70


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Launcherstrike;12722401*
> Modded my H70


10/10 amazing presentation. Great photography too.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## fg2chase

gawd Shirza... I don't even feel like I should be in the same state as you man... So much attention to detail it's like you are building the Bugatti's of computers..


----------



## GTR Mclaren

11/10 Kshirza


----------



## CrowsZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1;12722997*


Ownage... 100/10


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1;12722997*


damnit, its only 9:30 and I now have to change my pants.....

12/10


----------



## RttlnSnK

@KShirza1 10/10 for your ATCS840.








This is my humble Coolermaster CM 590.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK;12727135*
> @KShirza1 10/10 for your ATCS840.
> *
> This is my humble Coolermaster CM 590.


very neat








a 9/10
get black sata cables and sleeve up the usb and audio cables


----------



## Davidsen

Re-did cable management, as well as put HDD bay back on:


----------



## airplaneman

Does the Enermax Revolution come individually sleeved, or is it just that everyone who owns one sleeves it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;12747343*
> Does the Enermax Revolution come individually sleeved, or is it just that everyone who owns one sleeves it?


A lot of people that own it sleeved it.


----------



## shinigamibob

Thats how it looks when I first put it together. Since then, I've rewired everything and sleeved most of those cables. It looks much better than this now though.

I'll take a picture of it on or after the 26th... only reason being SPRING BREAK!!!

But, my impatience might get the better of me, and I'll end up posting it by this friday...


----------



## appleg33k85

Updated my rig recently so I figured I'd post updated pictures. Here is whats new









Corsair HX1000 [sent free of charge courtesy of corsair in exchange for my TX950], Patriot DDR3 1600mhz that apparently like to run over 2000mhz







and traded in my tri-sli 470's for SLI 580's [tri will be on its way someday]


----------



## jhaze84

9.5/10 that looks absolutely beautiful. I can only hope my FT02 looks as nice as that when I rewire my case. The only possible improvement would be sleeving the few visible wires.


----------



## amantonas




----------



## bennieboi6969

:wubsmiley:wubsmiley mmm yummy case ther hmm 999/10


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Added the side panel with window from Corsair.... still planning on changing the WC tubing out to blue tubing (hopefully next week)


----------



## rkl1985

Just re did my wiring in my case, ordered a new front and top 140mm red led fan with a 3 pin connector so I could get rid of all the ugly molex wiring and reduce cables and clutter, much cleaner now! Also cut out the extra wiring from the old fans used for the fan led power switch on the front panel since I never use it and it made it so much nicer. Then added a SATA Y-adaptor to power all my drives off 1 PSU cable so I didn't have to add a second to reach the ODD. Also routed all my cables cleanly and strapped them down, looks really good I think!

I know some cables are not super tight and I could do better, on the back too, but I am very happy with how it is and don't need ny wires super tight pulling on sockets and pins... Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## jadawgis732

7/10. Get those Red, yellow, and orange cables out of there and sleeve the front panel connectors an it'd be 10/10


----------



## rkl1985

Ya, I don't have any supplies to sleeve yet, the front panel wires would be easy to sleeve though. The red yellow and orange is from my new SATA Y adaptor and i'm sure it's a bit more work to sleeve, would be cool to do it all up though... i'm happy with it as is for now, really can't see it much from the front. I am gettign a decent tax return soon and am interested in some upgrades, maybe a cpu loop or a 570/580 and dunno if this case will suffice for all that. lol

Thanx for the rating!


----------



## fg2chase

Did what I could do with these cables..


----------



## airplaneman

Oh wow, old system is old.

Take the picture from a bit further away, it's too hard to see the inside of the case.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;12789738*
> Oh wow, old system is old.
> 
> Take the picture from a bit further away, it's too hard to see the inside of the case.


ok, standby for more pics.. It's a coppermine Pentium 3 running at 750MHz I overclocked it to 900Mhz last night with the dipswitches but it was NOT stable at all.


----------



## illidan

u have 12 2TB hard drives?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


u have 12 2TB hard drives?


Yes I do

http://www.overclock.net/servers/939...tb-server.html


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone got tips for making a PC more silent?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12790886*
> Anyone got tips for making a PC more silent?


Turn it off.

In all seriousness, you can buy sound-dampening foam which works quite well, get some quieter fans or get some anti-vibration mounts for your hard drive(s).

Is your computer on your desk? Move it to the floor if it is, much quieter this way.


----------



## Alex132

are your HDD's audible?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12790886*
> Anyone got tips for making a PC more silent?


1. What does this question have to do with "rate my cables"?
2. Key to any silent PC is finding the source of the noise and address it one by one; stop when you are happy. (Tip: Roll up a sheet of paper and listen to the various parts of your PC; you will quickly identify the main culprit.)


----------



## Senokone

Excuse me about the poor quality, pics were made with my cellphone.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for the help guy's, btw here is my rig and cables. Not brilliant, but it was a total utter pafetic mess before these pictures.


----------



## illidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12790773*
> Yes I do
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/servers/939973-who-needs-20tb-server.html


awesome!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12793433*
> Thanks for the help guy's, btw here is my rig and cables. Not brilliant, but it was a total utter pafetic mess before these pictures.


You can do sooooo much better.....

Am sorry but i would say 5/10 [and i am beeing nice then]

Clik the link to my first MOD to get some insight maybe







also a antec 900


----------



## crunchie

Yeah, I'm thinking they might have been the 'before' pic's


----------



## hugo19941994

I cleaned my case yesterday so I decided to take a couple of pics, but I just realized that i'm a horrible photographer... Anyway here are the best ones I took:




























I took these with my iPhone so they look horrible. If I have more time later I will use my camera and try to make some decent ones!


----------



## Artikbot

^8/10, because the lower side looks messy and the fan cable in the right side well... could have a better placement









Here's how my case looks after the latest inside makeup


















All the wooden part in the right side gets hid once the panel is closed


----------



## airplaneman

8/10, pull the GPU power cables tighter.

Also, it looks like your graphics card is sagging quite a bit...


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;12801015*
> 8/10, pull the GPU power cables tighter.
> 
> Also, it looks like your graphics card is sagging quite a bit...


just gonna mention that the GPu is being pulled down ALOT, probobly not good for it.
is that case custom?


----------



## Badwrench

Artikbot; 9.3/10 Looks great, just tighten up the gpu cables/unclutter them and you will be set.
On a side note, how is the airflow across your northbridge? Plenty of fans in the front and top, but no cross flow over the nb heatsink.

And now mine.
Old setup in my new case. Tough to hide the input wires as there are no holes in the mobo tray and I really don't want to cut up the beautiful aluminum.








and with the side panel:


----------



## BradleyW

9/10. Pull the cables a little more tighter, nice one!


----------



## ErBall




----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;12801015*
> 8/10, pull the GPU power cables tighter.
> 
> Also, it looks like your graphics card is sagging quite a bit...


Can't pull them tighter >.<

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12801034*
> just gonna mention that the GPu is being pulled down ALOT, probobly not good for it.
> is that case custom?


Yep, it is 100% custom. Well, the board tray is actually a modified LianLi PCQ-06 tray









The GPU isn't all that bent. It's the cam optics that make it look like jizz on da pants, maybe it's biased two milimeters








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;12801327*
> Artikbot; 9.3/10 Looks great, just tighten up the gpu cables/unclutter them and you will be set.
> On a side note, how is the airflow across your northbridge? Plenty of fans in the front and top, but no cross flow over the nb heatsink.


Actually there's a dirty trick in there... I sleeved short and had to put a bigger sleeve to cover the dirty job I did there









When I have time/disposition I'll redo that sleeving part with longer cables. Word of mouth









Btw, yours look a tad too loose. Incredible colour scheme nonetheless, 8.5/10









@ErBall: 9.5/10, just because the tubes are too long to my liking. The cable management looks amazing nonetheless, great sleeving job!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12805633*


9.5
Awesome!


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12805856*
> 9.5
> Awesome!


Whats keeping it from a 10?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12806072*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12805856*
> 9.5
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats keeping it from a 10?
Click to expand...

This, I give it a perfect 10


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erball;12806072*
> whats keeping it from a 10?


0.5


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12805633*


Dude that totally sucks. Makes me want to puke my brains out!!!!!









*-15/10*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









A perfect 10/10 from me!!!!!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12805856*
> 9.5
> Awesome!


i agree with this

you bought extensions?

parts of the cables are sleeved and others are not
im guessing extensions


----------



## BlackHoleSon




----------



## v8killaz

8/10 could use more detail
yes im a hypocrite

external water cooler, dont get your panties in a bunch


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon;12809534*


Cables are nice and neat.
Of course one could work on a colorscheme, but the motherboard is so colorful......... why not keep that style?









What's that little thing sticking in your first x16 PCIe slot??


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


0.5


No honestly... what is keeping from a 10!?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v8killaz*


8/10 could use more detail
yes im a hypocrite

external water cooler, dont get your panties in a bunch










That ish is pink yo! Actually looks pretty good for how much you have going on. I would just try to either sleeve the satas or get longer ones so you can tuck them under the mobo and back around. Nice and clean though. 8/10. Also, on a side note as this is "rate my cables", not "rate my hoses", the green just doesn't look right to me. maybe just clear or orange to match the other wires in the case?


----------



## v8killaz

yeah the hoses were green but i didnt buy green fluid i just bought clear so it looks clear with a tint of green because the green is still inside. it i wanted it all clear


----------



## illidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12806072*
> Whats keeping it from a 10?


orange fans


----------



## PMS ZoeN? (TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan;12814434*
> orange fans


I thought the orange fans looked decent, I suppose.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


orange fans










Good point...

He should get White/Black fans or even plain black, Orange LED fans in such a clean build...

I retract my last comment:

Quote:



No honestly... what is keeping from a 10!?


----------



## snoball

I like that red sleeving.


----------



## Ren-dog

Havent posted in a while.










It looks cleaner irl but im not going to play with it because there is no space behind mobo.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;12810328*
> Cables are nice and neat.
> Of course one could work on a colorscheme, but the motherboard is so colorful......... why not keep that style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that little thing sticking in your first x16 PCIe slot??


It's a dummy card. Basically the motherboard needs both slots filled even if it isn't running in Crossfire mode. So there's a dummy card stuck in the x8 bandwidth slot.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


Havent posted in a while.










It looks cleaner irl but im not going to play with it because there is no space behind mobo.


I would give it a strong 7/10. I would have given it a 8/10, but I have seen some pretty epic cable management jobs in here that make most others pale in comparison.

Anyone care to rate mine a few posts up? I would probably give it about the same as Ren's.


----------



## BradleyW

I would say a good 7, nice work!
btw i have some new pics to upload very soon. think back to my antec 900 and all that horrid cables ect!


----------



## BradleyW

Here we go! Took my 6 hours to build so go easy on me! And compare it to the antec 900 pics. hehe....

My antec









And Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I will give Bradley a 8/10 because I know just how hard it is to manage a 900.

EDIT: I am stupid. Thought it was still the 900 with the inside painted. I was looking at the cables and not the case.









Now you get a 7/10.


----------



## BradleyW

So do you think the HAF is a super duper improvement? because i LOVE IT!


----------



## Ren-dog

This is my HAF932 from last year.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


So do you think the HAF is a super duper improvement? because i LOVE IT!


My bad. I was looking at the cables and not the case.









Now you have dropped to a 7/10.







Still a good job, though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12832458*
> My bad. I was looking at the cables and not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have dropped to a 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a good job, though.


I've just hidden some of the wires coming off the fan. Am sure it's around 8.5!


----------



## Ren-dog

Hide those BLUE sata cables that i can see in your hdd bay


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12832491*
> I've just hidden some of the wires coming off the fan. Am sure it's around 8.5!


This is about a 9.5 in my book:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13;8277400*


See how you can only see a wire or two on the bottom where the lights are? That is the only flaw in this cable job. Look at the drives. They are immaculate.


----------



## BradleyW

I can't hide my blue sata nor titen them. Hey guy's, i've never had a "top" case before til today. My cable management is far better in this case. My rig looks so brilliant. To anyone who hates their rig. Build it in a antec 900, then build it in a 200 buck case or higher. You will see a massive difference and love your rig. I don;'t even know what am talking about. Am tired. 2AM here in the U.K., time for me to go to bed before i ramble on futhure!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12832639*
> I can't hide my blue sata nor titen them. Hey guy's, i've never had a "top" case before til today. My cable management is far better in this case. My rig looks so brilliant. To anyone who hates their rig. Build it in a antec 900, then build it in a 200 buck case or higher. You will see a massive difference and love your rig. I don;'t even know what am talking about. Am tired. 2AM here in the U.K., time for me to go to bed before i ramble on futhure!


G'nite bro. Don't worry. The rig looks awesome. Unless you were to do a full-on custom sleeving and a whole lot of Dremmeling, you could not have done better.

BTW, my last case was a 900, so I know what you are talking about!


----------



## bayourebel

I did this build a few months ago and finally finished it. I hope the pic shows up i am new to the forums and modding. Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12832655*
> G'nite bro. Don't worry. The rig looks awesome. Unless you were to do a full-on custom sleeving and a whole lot of Dremmeling, you could not have done better.
> 
> BTW, my last case was a 900, so I know what you are talking about!


Thanks buddy it means a lot to me. Took 6 hours to build. Thanks mate, good night!


----------



## fg2chase

Alright, I did what I could but this old motherboard. I think I can do some more but Im gonna sleeve the cables when I get a chance.

intel Pentium II MMX 466MHz
256MB PC66
Geforce 2 MX400 64mb
10GB IDE Seagate HDD
Ultra 500 W PSU
56X IDE CDROM
Windows XP Professional 32bit


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12834030*
> Alright, I did what I could but this old motherboard. I think I can do some more but Im gonna sleeve the cables when I get a chance.
> 
> intel Pentium II MMX 466MHz
> 256MB PC66
> Geforce 2 MX400 64mb
> 10GB IDE Seagate HDD
> Ultra 500 W PSU
> 56X IDE CDROM
> Windows XP Professional 32bit


Before sleeving your cables dont you think updating your pc will be best first?


----------



## solar0987




----------



## BradleyW

9/10, well done mate!


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987;12835680*


What cables ^_^ 10/10

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## airplaneman

Not sure why others are giving you a 9/10...you're cables are basically non-existent. I'll give you a 10/10. Nice work buddy.


----------



## Nerd0Bot

wow nice how do you do this ? do you know magic ? =D


----------



## BradleyW

okay, 9.5!


----------



## Greg0986

Not bad for a 16 year old if I do say so my self


















XFX 850W Black Edition next month which means all sleeved cables







Also, when it arrives, I will move the motherboard headers to behind the motherboard if they fit


----------



## pjBSOD

Mine is horrendous, oh my god. I want a modular PSU so bad, I don't even use half of my cables.

I'll take a pic so you all have something to brighten your day up with.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;12839696*
> Mine is horrendous, oh my god. I want a modular PSU so bad, I don't even use half of my cables.
> 
> I'll take a pic so you all have something to brighten your day up with.


I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## pjBSOD

As promised. You're all jealous of my incredible cable management skills. See that USB 3.0 going across the back of my GPU? Bet you can't do that.


----------



## BradleyW

Just cover the cables at the bottom with some plastic or something and it will look well managed.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Before sleeving your cables dont you think updating your pc will be best first?


LOL, dude this rig is for LEGACY gaming, my main rig is a 1090T, dual HD6950 system


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


LOL, dude this rig is for LEGACY gaming, my main rig is a 1090T, dual HD6950 system


Lol thats ok then, but is that p2 really worth the effort? if u u buy sleeving for your psu the cables will be worth about four times more than the whole pc


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12840553*
> Lol thats ok then, but is that p2 really worth the effort? if u u buy sleeving for your psu the cables will be worth about four times more than the whole pc


Yeah I am going to give it the "modern" treatment... The PII is plenty worth it. I am kind of nostalgic about the old stuff.. If you were born in the 90's or 2000's I don't expect you to understand.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12840237*
> Just cover the cables at the bottom with some plastic or something and it will look well managed.


I'm trying to think of something to cover them but I can't. My case is fairly small for the type of hardware I have in there, so there's really no such thing as management unless I get a bigger case or a modular PSU.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


I'm trying to think of something to cover them but I can't. My case is fairly small for the type of hardware I have in there, so there's really no such thing as management unless I get a bigger case or a modular PSU.


Have some sheet aluminum handy? You can bend it into an "L" shape, spray it black and it'll work wonders. Cardboard works too, but doesn't look nearly as clean.


----------



## BradleyW

Maybe a good cable tigh over them might just work wonders if you pull it tight!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


Not bad for a 16 year old if I do say so my self


















XFX 850W Black Edition next month which means all sleeved cables







Also, when it arrives, I will move the motherboard headers to behind the motherboard if they fit


I give it an 8/10. Great job!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Well what do you guys think?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*


Well what do you guys think?











7,7.5... Kinda messy down the bottom


----------



## Silentsoul_600

6/10 @ killeraxemannic


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*


Well what do you guys think?











I would say about a 6.


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Bad camera + terrible lighting = this, sorry.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


I would say about a 6.


My case is kinda hard to wire. It has cable management features but no where to hide the wires that need to go across to the HDD's and video card

9/10 for you Silent Soul! woud be 10 with sleeving!


----------



## BradleyW

I will give it a 9!


----------



## joelmartinez

9, @killeraxe It looks good for that case, the HAF 922 has a similar design and it's pretty hard to hide the cables


----------



## BradleyW

My air filter for my CF covers the SATA cables for me lol.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


9, @killeraxe It looks good for that case, the HAF 922 has a similar design and it's pretty hard to hide the cables


Thanks! I would say that that is my only gripe about the case other than its a bit too big really. Everything else is top notch!


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;12842448*
> My case is kinda hard to wire. It has cable management features but no where to hide the wires that need to go across to the HDD's and video card
> 
> 9/10 for you Silent Soul! woud be 10 with sleeving!


Everything is sleeved except sata cables, need more supplies. And a better camera. Thanks for the 9.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;12842448*
> My case is kinda hard to wire. It has cable management features but no where to hide the wires that need to go across to the HDD's and video card
> 
> 9/10 for you Silent Soul! woud be 10 with sleeving!


Hard to do cable management in a storm sniper ?? i hope you are joking ?

The CM Storm Sniper has VERY good cable management


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;12845829*
> Hard to do cable management in a storm sniper ?? i hope you are joking ?
> 
> The CM Storm Sniper has VERY good cable management


Well I just fixed it as best as I could. Its not bad by any means just not nearly as good as the corsair cases


----------



## Farih

It looks better now yes, i would give a 8/10

You should route the usb and front panel cable over the top and down over the back, you hardly see them then.

If you want i can post my rig again for you to see


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;12846006*
> It looks better now yes, i would give a 8/10
> 
> You should route the usb and front panel cable over the top and down over the back, you hardly see them then.
> 
> If you want i can post my rig again for you to see


Yes! Pic would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Farih

Hmmm, seems like i only got some older pics...









Have routed the PCI-E power cables of the second card inline with the first one now.
The thicker bundle is more to the bottom now and i put the molex connector you see in some black wrapping to so you hardly notice its there now.

Ill post the new pics soon.

Note: there is 8x 120m fans, 2x 140mm fans, molex for audio and 4x PCI-E cables.



















Btw. i would give this a 8/10 to


----------



## Cyph3r

Nice! 8/10









9/10

I went from this:










To this:


----------



## killeraxemannic

Ok I see what you did! Interesting idea! I might just end up sleeving the cables I have got now so then they might be ok where they are. we'll see I guess!


----------



## MooCwzRck

8/10 for the improvement...external power supplies=tons of ugly wires. That second one looks very clean man.


----------



## lambecrikas

I'm planing on sleeving my psu but didn't had much time to do it this last few days... And sorry for the poor quality


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


8/10 for the improvement...external power supplies=tons of ugly wires. That second one looks very clean man.


Needless to say that's almost perfect... 9/10


----------



## irilx

how about mine?


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *irilx*


how about mine?


Looks good. Easy 9/10. You should find some more stuff to put in it though - it looks a bit empty.









Edit: Heck, might as well post my techbench:


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *irilx*


how about mine?


looks good, a closeup with proper lighting would be nice though


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


looks good. Easy 9/10. You should find some more stuff to put in it though - it looks a bit empty.









edit: Heck, might as well post my techbench:











8.5!


----------



## staryoshi

I have just completed the latest of my many side-grades







Changed from an ITX to an ATX platform, installed a new side-panel, changed the GPU, etc. Before you give me a hard time about the two fan cables at the top, they are not visible with my case seated where it is... also I'll get to them the next time I clean it







(Those fans may be replaced at some point with LED models anyway)

I decided to add a red cathode to create some solid contrast against the 3 140mm green xiggies. I'll take another picture when it's dark perhaps.

Also, the CM692 is a great case to work with. If I could change a few things though, I would: add more depth behind the motherboard tray, add an 8th PCI expansion slot, and improve grounding on the front IO panel. That said, I feel as though it's easily one of the best cases in its price range


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;12858249*
> I have just completed the latest of my many side-grades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed from an ITX to an ATX platform, installed a new side-panel, changed the GPU, etc. Before you give me a hard time about the two fan cables at the top, they are not visible with my case seated where it is... also I'll get to them the next time I clean it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add a red cathode to create some solid contrast against the 3 140mm green xiggies. I'll take another picture when it's dark perhaps.
> 
> Also, the CM692 is a great case to work with. If I could change a few things though, I would: add more depth behind the motherboard tray, add an 8th PCI expansion slot, and improve grounding on the front IO panel. That said, I feel as though it's easily one of the best cases in its price range


You know what, that is excellent work. You have put a lot into that i can tell. I am going to give it a 10 actually. That looks very neat.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12858283*
> You know what, that is excellent work. You have put a lot into that i can tell. I am going to give it a 10 actually. That looks very neat.


Thanks. If I were to rate it myself, I'd give it about an 8... Plenty of room for improvement. Hopefully I'll have some time this spring/summer to single-sleeve the PSU cabling. Once I do that I can show off the cables rather than tuck them away







I may have to sleeve the GT fan cables and mod a few LEDs in there as well... So many ideas, so little time









Also yes, I treat my PC as if it were my first-born


----------



## Ren-dog

Here is the Dell i have at work folding 24/7 in the corner.








Then i gave it more fans cause it was hot...


----------



## eskamobob1

OMG!!! i have one of those







but its an optiplex gx640 or so







my weiring in it looks AMAZING because i dont have a PSU in it right now







(also had a gt 210 in it


----------



## Ren-dog

This one is a Dimension 5150. P4 3.2ghz HT 3gb ram and a 8500gt









basically whatever i had lying around at work.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;12858378*
> Here is the Dell i have at work folding 24/7 in the corner.


My sister had a desktop just like that, was a demension E510 with a 3ghz P4. that thing would take off when it got hot.

Just replaced it with this rig.









Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H
i5 2400
4gb corsair 1333


----------



## Ren-dog

I built this for my sister last year.








AMD Phenom X2 3ghz
4gb ddr2 ram
9600gt


----------



## irilx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;12852809*
> Looks good. Easy 9/10. You should find some more stuff to put in it though - it looks a bit empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Heck, might as well post my techbench:


This is actually what I built for my girl. She wanted to put little figurines in the empty space. Should I put the additional hard drive bays back inside? Can't think of anything else to fill the spaces with. lol.

Btw, what case are you putting those components in?


----------



## Mattousai

Might as well post a few pics of my rig.

Forgive my crappy camera/camera skills.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattousai;12859189*
> might as well post a few pics of my rig.
> 
> Forgive my crappy camera/camera skills. :d


10!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;12852809*
> Looks good. Easy 9/10. You should find some more stuff to put in it though - it looks a bit empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Heck, might as well post my techbench:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12853575*
> 8.5!


I have to give you better than an 8.5 man - I mean, *you even SLEEVED THE CASE FAN CABLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I can't give it a final rating because I'd like shots from another angle. Otherwise, I think it looks awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## BradleyW

9......?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Haha, I wasn't saying that you should give better than an 8.5, I was just saying that I had to because of the sleeved case fan cables.


----------



## BradleyW

lol, yeah it's good sleeving.


----------



## Philistine

Looks very clean. 8/10 If you could tuck away those molex connectors it'd be a 9/10.


----------



## sexybastard

heres mine










best i can do in such a small case


----------



## snoball

10


----------



## Philistine

I'll throw my hat in the ring. I do plan on sleeving the entire rig in the near future, but this is my "out of the box" cable management. (Yes that's an IDE cable







)


----------



## Arksniper

I would give it about an 8.5/10. Sleeving would +1 and trying to manage that wire bar slightly better would give it a full 10/10. That 4 pin molex from your 2 cd/dvd ? could be flat against the back over all very good for a 922.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arksniper*


and trying to manage that wire bar slightly better would give it a full 10/10.


That's my biggest hindrance right now by reusing my old IDE drives. That ribbon cable is an eye sore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arksniper*


That 4 pin molex from your 2 cd/dvd ? could be flat against the back over all very good for a 922.


Not much flex left in that short molex connector. I may be able to tuck it in between the drives like I did the IDE cable.

Thanks!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;12862507*
> That's my biggest hindrance right now by reusing my old IDE drives. That ribbon cable is an eye sore.


Buy a new SATA drive, they are CHEAP! heck you can get a 1TB drive for under 100 bucks! IDE went the way of the dodo a while ago IMO. Heck my new mobo doesnt have floppy or IDE ports!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;12860820*
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best i can do in such a small case


9.5


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12864149*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;12860820*
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best i can do in such a small case
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5
Click to expand...

agreed. 9.5 out of 10, I cant see a single cable, until you get right up to the connector.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;12860820*
> heres mine
> 
> *pic*
> 
> best i can do in such a small case


you make it sound like a bad thing. that looks amazing for how small the case is. you can only slightly see the cables coming out of the psu and the connector.
9.5, I'm stingy with my 10 ratings


----------



## t-ramp

Thanks for the ratings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irilx;12859141*
> This is actually what I built for my girl. She wanted to put little figurines in the empty space. Should I put the additional hard drive bays back inside? Can't think of anything else to fill the spaces with. lol.
> 
> Btw, what case are you putting those components in?


Huh? That is my case, at least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rex4223

Here's my new SB rig. I'm gonna change the usb headers and the front panel sleeves to black and maybe tuck them behind the board. The red I used looks more pink to me and I gotta tighten up the GPU 6 pins a bit too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12866379*


8.5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rex4223;12866397*
> here's my new sb rig. I'm gonna change the usb headers and the front panel sleeves to black and maybe tuck them behind the board. The red i used looks more pink to me and i gotta tighten up the gpu 6 pins a bit too.


9.5


----------



## badatgames18

Here is a sample of my rig,, still under revision though so be easy! Suggestions?
To the person above me... WOW!! looks pretty


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12868975*
> Here is a sample of my rig,, still under revision though so be easy! Suggestions?
> To the person above me... WOW!! looks pretty
> ]


For the fact you have Call of Duty: Black Ops stamped on your GPU its a 1/10


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;12869035*
> For the fact you have Call of Duty: Black Ops stamped on your GPU its a 1/10


lol, i have yet to put in my dd water block... geez it's just a sign


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12868975*
> Here is a sample of my rig,, still under revision though so be easy! Suggestions?


it looks prity good... maybe individually sleeve your cables? and definitely peel the sticker off


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12868975*


I can't rate the machine because the entire thing isn't visible in the pics but i can see those fan cables looking funky, try to hide those as much as possible. Great rig btw, cheers!


----------



## BradleyW

I was just going to say the same thing. Can't be rated.


----------



## kingofyo1

oki guys, here we go. My 800d.

Welp, got my new case and everything put together. Me thinky you'll likey














































It started off a bit nasty though, while being shipped, it got mangled and destroyed. I had to bring back from the dead. Here's some pics of that













































this is right outta the box:









what shoulda been my first inkling something was messed up:









but all in all, its better than what i was coming from, which was this:









well let me know what you think, and how good of a recovery effort I did lol


----------



## moonmanas

That's gotta be 7.75/10 for a good start and cute cat


----------



## kingofyo1

how can I do better?


----------



## armen16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12873618*
> how can I do better?


I think what was wrong is the cable plugged on the top right of the motherboard going all the way down left. Try using the holes on top instead of bringing it all the way down. Try not to cover up the motherboard much. Make space and let air flow through out the case.


----------



## kingofyo1




----------



## armen16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12873705*
> tried putting 8 pin behind, and im about 6 " short. Gotta order extension sleeved for it :/ what else besides the 8 pin? tried everything else cablewise, and my case is still bowed out >.<


Yeah I noticed that after few seconds I posted. It looks alright I really think the way you pictured your rig made it look a little bad since the strong flash made everything so sharp. Clean up your case once in a while with a cloth instead of barely cleaning it or else you'll have to remove the whole thing apart.

The blue LED fan on top doesn't match with the green tubing. Try buying matching fans to make things look little better.

Try having color theme ideas. If you like black/green theme then remove the Blue LED fan and replace them with some Green LED fans or White/Black would look really nice. White tubing and White fans.


----------



## kingofyo1

cant stand white.. gets way too dirty. Reason case looks dirty is because I just got done pulling it out of a cardboard box, and it destroyed the case with debris. Reason I use that fan is because of the major speed it goes.. thats a 3k rpm fan and my rad needs it haha but I do see where you're going. I was giong to go with full black tubing next order.

edit:
just amazon ordered some sleeved extensions, one 8 pin, one 24 pin, 2 3 pin y connectors all black sleeved and 10 feet of black primo LRT


----------



## HSG502

Here's mine after modding the case:





































The right side panel barely closes with all the cables behind it. Same reason why there's a bundle of cables behind the hard drives


----------



## pepejovi

I'm not that good at this whole cable management thing, but hey, i'm still learning.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12872940*
> oki guys, here we go. My 800d.
> 
> Welp, got my new case and everything put together. Me thinky you'll likey
> 
> It started off a bit nasty though, while being shipped, it got mangled and destroyed. I had to bring back from the dead. Here's some pics of that
> 
> well let me know what you think, and how good of a recovery effort I did lol


Why didnt you just return it and get them to send you another one?


----------



## pepejovi

Why didn't you just NOT quote around 10 huge pictures?

Sorry for offtopic but people are stupid.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12876423*
> Why didn't you just NOT quote around 10 huge pictures?
> 
> Sorry for offtopic but people are stupid.


Sorry just done a edit forgot to take them out


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12876436*
> Sorry just done a edit forgot to take them out


No problem but i just got annoyed having to scroll down the same pictures twice, especially so many and so big pictures


----------



## ekg84

Here is mine:



















The case is Enermax Luxuray:


----------



## BradleyW

wow man! 9.5!


----------



## Halostryker

I have a noob question, but my case doesn't have space between the mobo tray and the back panel, would it be alright to run some of my smaller wire in between the mobo and the mobo tray?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mru

Yes you could, even though it is not really advisable. If you want to be on the save side, for your mainboard's sake, tape down the wires with electrical tape.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halostryker;12877261*
> I have a noob question, but my case doesn't have space between the mobo tray and the back panel, would it be alright to run some of my smaller wire in between the mobo and the mobo tray?
> Thanks in advance.


I did it in my 341, no problems. Just make sure to use electrical tape to hold them down.

All wires are insulated anyway, I had big SATA cables that thouched the Motherboard.


----------



## sancho

Sorry for crappy cell phone camera, don't own a digital + bad lighting


----------



## BradleyW

9.


----------



## sancho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12888739*
> 9.


Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

Your welcome mate!


----------



## Trikster04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;12876942*
> Here is mine:


What fan is that?


----------



## BradleyW

It looks cool! Did you mod the lights or is that how you got it! It's a great rig!


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trikster04;12891703*
> What fan is that?


Its an Enermax Apollish.


----------



## BradleyW

Sounds cool.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trikster04;12891703*
> What fan is that?


Its ENERMAX VEGAS Trio, it comes stock with this case (Enermax Luxuray)
This is what it looks like:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNjbC06_EkY[/ame[/URL]]

Fan by itself:
http://www.amazon.com/ENERMAX-T-B-VEGAS-120mm-Combo-LED-14-mode/dp/B004ETVYS0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1301282503&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: ENERMAX T.B.VEGAS Trio 120mm Blue/Red/Green Combo-LED 14-mode Case Fan: Industrial & Scientific[/URL]


----------



## Trikster04

Awesome thanks


----------



## badatgames18

Mine wasn't rated before because not all of it was showing in the pic... here it is, still not done yet though.


































btw... my memory is fixed... in the picture it was installed incorrectly

suggestions?


----------



## buddyboy

Well, I recently Sharpied all of my cables black and put electric tape on the back of my cd drive. The black sharpied cables makes things look so much better IMO, and is a very cheap alternative to sleeving all your cables or buying sleeved extensions. I think that would help the look of your case.

I would get rid of any slack in your cables if you can, and what is that cable doing over the PSU? Other than that it looks solid, I would give it a 8.5.

Here is mine,
Back
















this is my only big problem, I have the HDD flipped so that power and SATA are pointing towards the front of the case. But I have extra cable since the end power cord wont fit.
















This is a bright but poor quality photo so you can actually see the cables.
note: Since this picture I have taped the back and underside of the dvd drive .


----------



## Lareson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lareson*


*Previous cable management w/ old PSU, rated 6/10*


















The whole reason why I didn't use zip-ties previously because I was going to replace my PSU, which I did. Got an ULTRA X4 850w, which I think the cables blend in more with the case. This time, I did use a few zip ties. Probably the best that I can do with this case as there's not much room or any fancy behind-the-board routing. Might decide to cut some holes later on to do that, but I think its fine like it is.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddyboy;12910340*
> Here is mine,


B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!!!! That looks amazing!!!!! I would call that a 10/10 - an AMAZING 10/10 (unless anybody can point anything out to me that would lessen the score).


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buddyboy*


well, i recently sharpied all of my cables black and put electric tape on the back of my cd drive. The black sharpied cables makes things look so much better imo, and is a very cheap alternative to sleeving all your cables or buying sleeved extensions. I think that would help the look of your case.

I would get rid of any slack in your cables if you can, and what is that cable doing over the psu? Other than that it looks solid, i would give it a 8.5.

Here is mine,
back
















this is my only big problem, i have the hdd flipped so that power and sata are pointing towards the front of the case. But i have extra cable since the end power cord wont fit.
















this is a bright but poor quality photo so you can actually see the cables.
Note: Since this picture i have taped the back and underside of the dvd drive .










this was with a sharpie and tape? Wow !!!! 10/10


----------



## buddyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!!!! That looks amazing!!!!! I would call that a 10/10 - an AMAZING 10/10 (unless anybody can point anything out to me that would lessen the score).










Haha thanks man.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


this was with a sharpie and tape? Wow !!!! 10/10


Haha well the cables are sharpied and the DVD drive is taped on the back yeah, of course the case was spray painted though. Thanks for the 10's









I am thinking of getting a pair of cold cathodes, it is either blue or white. Which would look better?


----------



## Ren-dog

You high from sniffing sharpies yet?
10/10


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buddyboy*


Haha thanks man.

Haha well the cables are sharpied and the DVD drive is taped on the back yeah, of course the case was spray painted though. Thanks for the 10's









I am thinking of getting a pair of cold cathodes, it is either blue or white. Which would look better?


blue! how many sharpies do i need? and regular sharpies?


----------



## buddyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;12911793*
> You high from sniffing sharpies yet?
> 10/10


Haha lets hope not, and thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12912067*
> blue! how many sharpies do i need? and regular sharpies?


lol You only need one good sharpie, one with a chisel tip helps but isn't necessary. You just sharpie the exposed cables, I sharpied the end of the 24 mobo power, the fan wires, and the usb, firewire, audio header wires that weren't already black.


----------



## BradleyW

10 to the blue case!


----------



## Redwoodz

Well,just finished my latest customer's build,nothing too fancy.This was done with no extra parts,only what came in the boxes-except a few extra zip-ties(the Fractal R3 came with a good amount).If this was my personal rig,I would have atleast sleeved or covered the exposed wires on the 24 pin etc.This case has awesome cable management-love it!Whadaya think guys?


----------



## morencyam

I re-did my cables when i set up my first water cooling loop over the weekend. I added the orange accents to the sleeved power cables as well. What do you think?


----------



## [email protected]

Wait a min.. you used a sharpie marker? No kidding? I thought it was painted? Impossible. How are there no marker smirks on these? JEEZ!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I'll tell you how...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*HAAAAAAAAAAAXXXXXXX*


----------



## buddyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Wait a min.. you used a sharpie marker? No kidding? I thought it was painted? Impossible. How are there no marker smirks on these? JEEZ!


Haha I painted the case with regular spray paint, just the exposed cables are sharpied. But it actually turned out very well...you wouldn't know they were sharpied if you saw them in person unless I told you.

Here is what I mean to clear things up.

This is a picture before I did cable management and before the sharpie. The red circled areas are where I sharpied the cables black.


----------



## Parsley

Some new bits with more cables routed







.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parsley;12941539*
> Some new bits with more cables routed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you need to put up pictures with better lighting if you want us to rate it


----------



## Trikster04

my attempts:


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12945275*
> you need to put up pictures with better lighting if you want us to rate it


I really don't think they are all that dark myself but ho hum, that's the way the case looks. It isn't as bright as the sun but the cables are visible.


----------



## BeDuckie

I like the look of the interior in general- cables are nicely sleeved and the SSD is a nice touch, just very clean looking. Oh and I love how the lighting is subtle and not over the top (did you use LED strips under the motherboard?).


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeDuckie;12947369*
> I like the look of the interior in general- cables are nicely sleeved and the SSD is a nice touch, just very clean looking. Oh and I love how the lighting is subtle and not over the top (did you use LED strips under the motherboard?).


Aye I did, I will pull it out again at some point and take a brighter picture I guess but I can't be arsed at the moment. The inside of the case is very dark so I need to set up flashes to brighten it up and direct flashes from the camera just make it look lame







.

Thanks







.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Wires and tubing finally completely cleaned up (yes I now there are long lengths, but draining this beast is a chore. It holds 1/2 gallon of water.) All that's left is sound dampening below, a big window side panel for the right side and some super intense uv lighting that can power through the led fans above.







Wiring was a pain in the ass in this case. I have never used so many zip ties and ziptie mounts in my life. I have a pile of used up ones from mistakes and redos.


----------



## Ren-dog

Now thats a res. 0.0


----------



## Mr. Original

New build


----------



## BradleyW

8.5/10


----------



## scottath

need to buy some cable extensions to make cables reach - but pretty good for what i have atm


----------



## allenottawa

I just ran out of room here.







My PSU has REALLY long wires and I couldn't find many behind the motherboard. Also, ASRock for some reason made the board so I have to have a SATA cable running across it for my eSATA port...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12950779*
> wires and tubing finally completely cleaned up (yes i now there are long lengths, but draining this beast is a chore. It holds 1/2 gallon of water.) all that's left is sound dampening below, a big window side panel for the right side and some super intense uv lighting that can power through the led fans above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiring was a pain in the ass in this case. I have never used so many zip ties and ziptie mounts in my life. I have a pile of used up ones from mistakes and redos.


10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fg2chase

yeah 12/10 ^


----------



## Demented

Just upgraded to Crossfire and Sandy Bridge!


----------



## ffejrxx

@allenottawa

the sata near the back panel is a header for another esata 2 adapter or a drive
you also missed the 4pin molex behind the audio ports


----------



## grazz1984

My Cables so far


----------



## Aidan

Not posted on here for a while.
My last post showed going from this:










to this:










I've since watercooled it and here's what it looks like now:














































Improvement?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Id say so ^ 9.5/10!


----------



## BradleyW

I actually like the way this has been done. 10!


----------



## eskamobob1

9.5/10








just take the time and sleeve the two last cables


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;12988051*
> 9.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just take the time and sleeve the two last cables


Ah the sata cables? Well the daisy chain is sleeved blue between the psu and the first connector then there's heatshrink between the connectors.

You can see a bit of the blue sleeve circled here:










The daisy chain kind of goes in an upside down U shape before going down the same hole as the 24pin.

The sata data cables I'd sleeve if they were flat ones but I chose round ones as they are easier to route. At least they are black


----------



## mbudden

Why isn't there a molex connector plugged into that HDD?


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12988622*
> Why isn't there a molex connector plugged into that HDD?


Coz it's using its sata power connector. I think it has both because it's old but not quite old enough to be IDE lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12988622*
> Why isn't there a molex connector plugged into that HDD?


because you don't plug molex connectors into a hdd... u use sata


----------



## Aidan

It's a 1Tb drive bought just before the core2quad CPUs came out. So quite old.

I want a 2Tb green drive


----------



## JY

this is mine.

before:









after:









I really want some decent gear to pimp this thing


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aidan*


It's a 1Tb drive bought just before the core2quad CPUs came out. So quite old.

I want a 2Tb Black drive










Fixed. We like performance here at OCN









It's amazing what a modular psu can do for cable management, even if you do end up using the entire harness.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aidan*


Coz it's using its sata power connector. I think it has both because it's old but not quite old enough to be IDE lol


Interesting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


because you don't plug molex connectors into a hdd... u use sata


Maybe you should look at the HDD before you comment.
There is clearly a molex connector. But as OP stated, it takes both.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Interesting.

Maybe you should look at the HDD before you comment.
There is clearly a molex connector. But as OP stated, it takes both.


It's evident it takes both since there was a sata connected


----------



## Aidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


It's evident it takes both since there was a sata connected


Lol at the argument my aging hdd has caused


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan;12993629*
> Lol at the argument my aging hdd has caused


Yeah I had the same on an old 80Gb HDD, SATA and molex and SATA pwr connector. It was like you could use it on your old power supply and your new power supply back in the D


----------



## Aidan

I'd quite like to upgrade as this hdd gets quite hot. Especially seeing as it's stuck to the bottom of my bluray drive with double sided foam tape and no direct airflow


----------



## JY

nobody going to rate mine???


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jy360;12988849*
> this is mine.
> 
> before:
> http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g427/jy360/IMAG0317.jpg
> 
> after:
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/3236/imag0324n.jpg
> 
> I really want some decent gear to pimp this thing


Much improved









Get black sata cables to make them less visible and tighten up the fan cables as they are kind of messy, same with the front panel (which could possibly get routed under the mobo?)


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan;12995297*
> Much improved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get black sata cables to make them less visible and tighten up the fan cables as they are kind of messy, same with the front panel (which could possibly get routed under the mobo?)


I like the SATA cables, there are red and orange ones in there, most of the drives are not visible because they are behind the mobo







and yeah, good idea, ill rout the cables behind the mobo tray. I need a better case though and I need my UD5 back from RMA


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jy360;12995331*
> I like the SATA cables, there are red and orange ones in there, most of the drives are not visible because they are behind the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah, good idea, ill rout the cables behind the mobo tray. I need a better case though and I need my UD5 back from RMA


Get a case with a black interior coz you can make the cable you don't to be seen black so they blend in, and anything you want to stand out will do so better on a black background









Also you could maybe shove your unused cables behind the mobo tray too rather than in a drive bay if they fit? Might look cleaner as you'll see less of them.

What happened to your UD5? I managed to snap a capacitor off mine :/ Was too small to solder back on so i soldered on a traditional capacitor that was electrically the same. Has been running fine ever since


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan;12995436*
> Get a case with a black interior coz you can make the cable you don't to be seen black so they blend in, and anything you want to stand out will do so better on a black background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you could maybe shove your unused cables behind the mobo tray too rather than in a drive bay if they fit? Might look cleaner as you'll see less of them.
> 
> What happened to your UD5? I managed to snap a capacitor off mine :/ Was too small to solder back on so i soldered on a traditional capacitor that was electrically the same. Has been running fine ever since


yeah! that would look really cool. BUT, im more the bright flashy colours kinda guy so I want a red interior or something like that lol.

the UD5 was acting weird from the day I got it, one of the SATA ports did not work and it was making a whining noise. a couple of months later it just died while folding







I couldnt find the problem though


----------



## Aidan

Get the Silverstone FT-02 red version


















It's flashy without being garish. Try and pick one colour that's flashy enough for you and make it the highlight colour of your build. Like pick components of that colour and cables etc. Loads of random colours doesn't look good imo.

I'm sure CPUs make a whining chirpy type noise when they are under load, all PCs I've built have done it but it could just be me.
Probably something else making the noise in your situation though if it led to the death of the mobo lol.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan;12995620*
> Get the Silverstone FT-02 red version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's flashy without being garish. Try and pick one colour that's flashy enough for you and make it the highlight colour of your build. Like pick components of that colour and cables etc. Loads of random colours doesn't look good imo.
> 
> I'm sure CPUs make a whining chirpy type noise when they are under load, all PCs I've built have done it but it could just be me.
> Probably something else making the noise in your situation though if it led to the death of the mobo lol.


is that case reversed? I mean is the mobo tray on the left side?

yeah, gigabyte are usually really good. this backup board is actually quite good lol. I had to bring the clock down to 3.5ghz to save the 4+1 un sink'd mosfets though :/


----------



## Aidan

Yea it's reversed so best put on the left hand side of your desk if you like to peer inside your PC every so often like i do


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffejrxx;12969108*
> @allenottawa
> 
> the sata near the back panel is a header for another esata 2 adapter or a drive
> you also missed the 4pin molex behind the audio ports


Sadly it isn't.







I checked in the manual when I first got it and that's how it's meant to be...

The empty molex is for extra power when running SLi or CrossFire, which I'm currently not doing. I decided if I could get away with one less cable why not.


----------



## BradleyW

Are my wires better than a 7/10 now?


----------



## EpicPie

8/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Are my wires better than a 7/10 now?










From that angle they look exceptional - excluding the fact that there are barely any.









That's sort of the point in cable management, however, is to hide them. I'd like a better shot on you case though, this one just doesn't show enough.


----------



## kingofyo1

finished my white additions, cleaned up the case, excess wirings, and put in my UV lights ^_^

here's the finished product





































btw, with side panel on, the LED strip is hidden


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


finished my white additions, cleaned up the case, excess wirings, and put in my UV lights ^_^

here's the finished product

btw, with side panel on, the LED strip is hidden


I give the cables a 9.5/10

Bout as good as they can get without going wireless power for everything









Now here is mine finished!








can I get a couple of ratings please?


----------



## kingofyo1

ooler, thats about as good as you can do without like you said going wireless ^_^ there's no excess cabling lying around in the case, all your cables are sleeved, you've done a great job hiding your wiring and that means alot air wise and casewise. I'm giving it a 9.95, as i've only seen one or two tens and none of our cases can hit easily







you did sleeve the front panel connectors, right?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oolertheinventor;13005783*
> i give the cables a 9.5/10
> 
> bout as good as they can get without going wireless power for everything :d
> 
> now here is mine finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i get a couple of ratings please?


9/10


----------



## Demented

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here-1552.html#post12968827

Posted a few days ago and no one rated me...


----------



## SpammisT

I've posted my 902 before, posting again I suppose.
Before, was around when I first joined OCN









FEAST YOUR EYES









After









But these images are still old. I'll post my Sandy Bridge in a sec.

Oh yeah, I could never get the hang of getting these cables hidden, they're just ... bulky and won't fit.


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;12968827*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just upgraded to Crossfire and Sandy Bridge!


I'd say an 8/10

24pin stands out a bit to me, probably coz the hole in your mobo tray doesn't seem to be in a great position for your board :/

Also the cables you've put behind the mobo tray you can still see quite clearly through the hole they go into from the PSU. Shove them up a bit higher?


----------



## patawic

best i could do with a thermaltake v3, i will eventually get around to fixing my issue with the 8pin cpu cable.
and sleeving some cables (front power buttons usb etc)









my atx cable is to thick to fit behind the motherboard :/


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan;13006972*
> I'd say an 8/10
> 
> 24pin stands out a bit to me, probably coz the hole in your mobo tray doesn't seem to be in a great position for your board :/
> 
> Also the cables you've put behind the mobo tray you can still see quite clearly through the hole they go into from the PSU. Shove them up a bit higher?


Yeah, I think it lined up better with my Rampage Formula board. As far as the lower cables, there's no where for them to go, but I was thinking of putting a black piece of cardboard there to mask them.

Thanks for rating me!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patawic;13006984*
> best i could do with a thermaltake v3, i will eventually get around to fixing my issue with the 8pin cpu cable.
> and sleeving some cables (front power buttons usb etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my atx cable is to thick to fit behind the motherboard :/


1/10...sorry...if even that. I wanted to at least give you some credit for trying.

There's nothing you can do to that case (ie: cut holes in it) to help with the cabling?

EDIT: Also, I don't see any RAM? Not that it could fit anyway.


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patawic;13006984*
> best i could do with a thermaltake v3, i will eventually get around to fixing my issue with the 8pin cpu cable.
> and sleeving some cables (front power buttons usb etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my atx cable is to thick to fit behind the motherboard :/


Looks like there's tons of space in front of your HDDs to mount them the other way round so the cables are at the front of the case and unclutter the main part where your components are.
Also I can't see how there isn't enough room round the back of your mobo tray to fit the 24pin. I managed without too much trouble in an antec 900 which has about 1cm of space.

EDIT:

Just seen the fan in front of your HDDs so maybe you cant reverse them after all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13007008*
> Yeah, I think it lined up better with my Rampage Formula board. As far as the lower cables, there's no where for them to go, but I was thinking of putting a black piece of cardboard there to mask them.
> 
> Thanks for rating me!


Also there's what looks like a fan cable that goes under your GPUs that could be made black with a sharpie and would blend in more.
There's a label on your 24pin too that's bugging me but I'm a weirdo so feel free to leave it there


----------



## AusPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;13006520*
> I've posted my 902 before, posting again I suppose.
> Before, was around when I first joined OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But these images are still old. I'll post my Sandy Bridge in a sec.
> 
> Oh yeah, I could never get the hang of getting these cables hidden, they're just ... bulky and won't fit.


7/10







Room for improvement good work nonetheless









Cheers - Jason


----------



## SpammisT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AusPC;13007193*
> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room for improvement good work nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers - Jason


Thanks!

Here's my DF-85 2600k

Little bad on the lighting, bear with me!









The cable that runs across the South bridge is the USB 3.0 from the front panel









Terrible lighting..


















Good night to all.


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;13006520*
> After


The 902's cable management is luxurious compared to how my 900 was when stock, i think you can do loads better. Get an extension for that CPU power too so you don't have to run it over the mobo. Cables will fit behind the mobo tray with a bit of a squeeze.


----------



## SpammisT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan;13007249*
> The 902's cable management is luxurious compared to how my 900 was when stock, i think you can do loads better. Get an extension for that CPU power too so you don't have to run it over the mobo. Cables will fit behind the mobo tray with a bit of a squeeze.


Notice the length of my PSU?

: (

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I don't have the case right now, a friend is using it because he "wants to use it" and I haven't had a chance to get it back from him.. my 160 GB almost died because of overheating (I didn't have any sort of cooling, I kept a bay but unplugged it because the fan was a bit too loud)

Sooo, I'll post back in a week's time.


----------



## jdcrispe95

wow theres some really sexy rigs in here O.O


----------



## AusPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;13007232*
> Thanks!
> 
> Here's my DF-85 2600k
> 
> Little bad on the lighting, bear with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night to all.


8.5/10 from what I can see. Although try to get a full picture









Cheers - Jason.


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;13007260*
> Notice the length of my PSU?
> 
> : (
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I don't have the case right now, a friend is using it because he "wants to use it" and I haven't had a chance to get it back from him.. my 160 GB almost died because of overheating (I didn't have any sort of cooling, I kept a bay but unplugged it because the fan was a bit too loud)
> 
> Sooo, I'll post back in a week's time.


I don't think the length of you PSU matters as the hole in your mobo tray that is designed to take cables straight from the PSU is quite far over to the right of the PSU so you can still use it to put cables through with long PSUs like yours.

Found this:


----------



## gamingowiz

rate meghhh <








old pictures


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingowiz;13007357*
> rate meghhh <


I'd get rid of that ugly tube stuff that's around some of the cables, looks like the plumbing in the cupboard under my sink.

If you want to hide multicoloured cables just sleeve them or colour them black with a sharpie









EDIT:

And for a rating I'd say 8/10
Good job for a cramped case. Other than the weird pipe stuff the only other thing is the front panel stuff (including usb etc.), would it fit under the mobo and just pop up next to the sockets?


----------



## patawic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan;13007102*
> Looks like there's tons of space in front of your HDDs to mount them the other way round so the cables are at the front of the case and unclutter the main part where your components are.
> Also I can't see how there isn't enough room round the back of your mobo tray to fit the 24pin. I managed without too much trouble in an antec 900 which has about 1cm of space.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just seen the fan in front of your HDDs so maybe you cant reverse them after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there's what looks like a fan cable that goes under your GPUs that could be made black with a sharpie and would blend in more.
> There's a label on your 24pin too that's bugging me but I'm a weirdo so feel free to leave it there


yeah im waiting for my sleeves to arrive to finish off some things, the labels have been removed, and there is a 4gb stick of ram under the fan









there is 0.5mm of space behind the motherboard tray, the only cables i could fit behind there were the pci-e and some of the molex/sata power connectors, and even then i had trouble fitting the side panel on.

so yeah there isnt much i can do with it.


----------



## patawic

delete this post please (accidental double post)


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patawic;13007437*
> yeah im waiting for my sleeves to arrive to finish off some things, the labels have been removed, and there is a 4gb stick of ram under the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is 0.5mm of space behind the motherboard tray, the only cables i could fit behind there were the pci-e and some of the molex/sata power connectors, and even then i had trouble fitting the side panel on.
> 
> so yeah there isnt much i can do with it.


Oh Em Geeee 0.5mm! That sucks







Well if you can't hide them, make them look nice with sleeving


----------



## patawic

yeah thats what i am going to attempt to do









Also those 3 hard drives are going to be replaced. (currently theres a 500gb, and 2 x 320gb drives as i couldnt afford to buy any when i upgraded parts etc)

i will probably get a 60gb SSD for a boot drive (which i can hide) and a 2tb storage drive which will be mounted vertically so i can hide cables.


----------



## Aidan

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13003202*
> From that angle they look exceptional - excluding the fact that there are barely any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sort of the point in cable management, however, is to hide them. I'd like a better shot on you case though, this one just doesn't show enough.


If i gave you a better shot you would just see the same. Hidden wires lol!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey guys, Just got this case not 3-4 day's ago...

Wire's Vs. Random Moron with Zip Tie's!

FIGHT!

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/a...t/DSCF2313.jpg

My head, hand's, eye's, and second toe to the left on my right foot hurt after that battle...and its still ugly!! lol. I have taken measurements of cables that need to be longer/shorter and am ordering them soon. going to get a bigger PSU and sleeve it all nice and pertty at some point. but there she is







Be gentle


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *khaotickomputing*


hey guys, just got this case not 3-4 day's ago...

Wire's vs. Random moron with zip tie's!

Fight!

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/a...t/dscf2313.jpg

my head, hand's, eye's, and second toe to the left on my right foot hurt after that battle...and its still ugly!! Lol. I have taken measurements of cables that need to be longer/shorter and am ordering them soon. Going to get a bigger psu and sleeve it all nice and pertty at some point. But there she is







be gentle










5.


----------



## Arksniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13015455*
> Hey guys, Just got this case not 3-4 day's ago...
> 
> Wire's Vs. Random Moron with Zip Tie's!
> 
> FIGHT!
> 
> http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac190/86rx7sport/DSCF2313.jpg
> 
> My head, hand's, eye's, and second toe to the left on my right foot hurt after that battle...and its still ugly!! lol. I have taken measurements of cables that need to be longer/shorter and am ordering them soon. going to get a bigger PSU and sleeve it all nice and pertty at some point. but there she is Be gentle


I would give it a 6/10.
-1 no sleeving seems to be pretty common.
-3 because a lot of those cables could be neatly zipited/taped behind the mobo, the red and yellow molex cables coming from the front fan could be hidden from view on the back side of the fan. The sata connectors could be tightened and fastened to the back of the mobo plate. The 24pin could be moved to the left so you can't see it. Not sure whats going on with the 6/8pin pci power pins are they zip tied in front if so remove that tie and zip them in the back. Sata cable from your cd drive could be pulled to the right and run down the right side of those holes and then pop out at the bottom. And finally the Sata drive cable is showing that can defiantly be brought behind the mobo as well.

Over all its not a bad start but I would invest in some adhesive ziptie mounts they work wonders.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;13004743*
> finished my white additions, cleaned up the case, excess wirings, and put in my UV lights ^_^
> 
> here's the finished product


10 easy. Nice job!


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trikster04;12946881*
> my attempts:


On the 790FX Your supposed to put your GPU on the first slot, also your 9700NT should be mounted with the green fan lined up with the ram, you put the mounting clip through the center of the heat pipes, I had the same cooler and same board for my first build.. other than that 8/10


----------



## Trikster04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;13017552*
> On the 790FX Your supposed to put your GPU on the first slot, also your 9700NT should be mounted with the green fan lined up with the ram, you put the mounting clip through the center of the heat pipes, I had the same cooler and same board for my first build.. other than that 8/10


Thanks, I'll attempt the rotation. I actually borrowed your 9700LED mod and just received my RMA'd fan in the mail Friday. So pending on time tomorrow should have it installed.

As far as the slot, #1 & #4 are both x16. So there would be no difference then?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trikster04;13018354*
> Thanks, I'll attempt the rotation. I actually borrowed your 9700LED mod and just received my RMA'd fan in the mail Friday. So pending on time tomorrow should have it installed.
> 
> As far as the slot, #1 & #4 are both x16. So there would be no difference then?


isnt that slot 3?


----------



## LolXDFace

Heres mine:










Sorry for the size.


----------



## GreekElite

hey all, how do you guys get all your cables clear and hidden behind the mobo, if i put mine behind the mobo half of my cables dont even reach the connector


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreekElite;13022035*
> hey all, how do you guys get all your cables clear and hidden behind the mobo, if i put mine behind the mobo half of my cables dont even reach the connector


grab some cable extensions from newegg. They have'em for the 24 pin 8 pin... they have them for all the one's you'll need to route


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

intel stock cooler ZOMG! I don't know what to do! My brain is melting. I can't comprehend it.


----------



## dan_ep82

When I built it first,bit of a rush as I had a wedding to go to lol









Second time round









Still have to have another go,cut some holes in the skeleton,get extensions etc.

Still,wish it wasn't on the same page as the above photo lol


----------



## Trikster04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13018732*
> isnt that slot 3?


No, the black (mini pciE) slot between the top two is considered #2 slot. According to MSI documentation.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Lolxdface, if you have all that money to blow on hardware, at least get a better cooler for your CPU bruv.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolXDFace;13020968*
> Heres mine:
> 
> --
> --
> 
> Sorry for the size.


This looks awesome!








9.5/10 (would be 10 but stock cooler







)


----------



## BradleyW

@dan
6

Good job second time round mate, much better!


----------



## Lawless01

My rig


----------



## criskoe

Big red.


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawless01;13027616*
> My rig


Some cable sleeving would be nice to see.... or just some cleaver heatshrink work. As of now I will give it a 7/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criskoe;13028730*
> Big red.










9.5/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criskoe;13028730*
> Big red.


Straight up 10/10. There is nothing I can say that holds this case back from such a score. It's really more like a kick-ass 10/10!!!!!!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criskoe;13028730*
> Big red.


do you have a build log for that?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criskoe*


Big red.


10/10 for an aircooled rig only if the cables are completely sleeved from the psu harness. Don't forget to show us the backside of that mobo tray







Great color scheme, but get that rig watercooled asap.


----------



## andrewmd

I'm working on the cables in my sig rig right now








this is what it started like:










and this is what it looks like now:










I'm still working on it though. Since this is my second time ever doing this, what are some improvements i could make? Also how should I deal with the cables in the back?










edit:
here is the first one I ever did


----------



## Arksniper

In pic 2 it might be worth grabbing a dremel and cutting a hole in the case near the psu so you can pull those wires to the back sooner. Also if you dont plan on using cables and they are just clutter you can always clip them off so that the insulation is even with the wiring and use electrical tape or heat shrink to cap em off. Or if you feel adventurous grab a soldering iron and remove the cables entirely from the pcb. This leave you with the option to add them back on later.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmd*


I'm working on the cables in my sig rig right now








this is what it started like:










and this is what it looks like now:










I'm still working on it though. Since this is my second time ever doing this, what are some improvements i could make? Also how should I deal with the cables in the back?










edit:
here is the first one I ever did










I will give it a 7, good job!


----------



## Vhozard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criskoe*


Big red.


















10/10 F*** awesome!!


----------



## mav2000

Heres mine...


----------



## Lemondrips

^
Looks like a 10/10 to me.


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


@dan
6

Good job second time round mate, much better!


Thanks








I re-done it again last night. Lengthened some wires (soldered and taped) and its alot neater again.Just have to get the camera to get some decent pics.I think using a micro ATX mobo isn't help as the the wires are connecting mid way up the rig.

Mav2000 and Criskoe, 10/10.
Very well done


----------



## dan_ep82

From this - 








To this-













































Sorry about the quality of the photo's,taken of an iphone
Should have another update next week when I fit the 6870


----------



## BradleyW

8.


----------



## andrewmd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksniper;13032349*
> In pic 2 it might be worth grabbing a dremel and cutting a hole in the case near the psu so you can pull those wires to the back sooner. Also if you dont plan on using cables and they are just clutter you can always clip them off so that the insulation is even with the wiring and use electrical tape or heat shrink to cap em off. Or if you feel adventurous grab a soldering iron and remove the cables entirely from the pcb. This leave you with the option to add them back on later.


Yeah, that sounds like a good idea, but I'm too lazy to do it right now. I don't really want to mess with my psu that much either








Well I'm done now and it looks a lot better than it did to begin with, so I'm happy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13034325*
> I will give it a 7, good job!


Thanks. One this bothering me is that I feel like the blue fan is a little louder than the one i had in there before :/
I guess I'll have to check/possibly have to replace it


----------



## FXTOi7

Hows my cable management?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikepahl318;13049643*
> Hows my cable management?


Well you need to sleeve them and hide that red one 7/10

Lol Nah, that's pretty intense. 10

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Onions

^over 9000 XD yo that intense i love it


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikepahl318;13049643*
> Hows my cable management?


1 wire is now unplugged.









FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Very nice though. I like the overhead system. 10/10


----------



## FXTOi7

lol, the one red wire ,if im not mistaken, is hooked up to a separate DSL line (not our fiber) to test our VPN connection


----------



## fg2chase

^ wow that is totally unacceptable...


----------



## kushNZ

Hi, I'm new lol here's my PC..

Just got an LED kit , looking into sleeving cables


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I'd give it a 8.5/10.

10/10 with sleeved cables and black SATA cables.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;13049841*
> 1 wire is now unplugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Very nice though. I like the overhead system. 10/10


thats at least a -10/10


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;13059856*
> thats at least a -10/10


"Mac OSX > Windows"

Some kind of joke?

/Off topic


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


1 wire is now unplugged.









FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Very nice though. I like the overhead system. 10/10


This brings me back to my Antec 900 days!


----------



## fg2chase

BEFORE










AFTER










Did what I could, there are just so many hard drives it's hard to make the cables dissapear like some of you.


----------



## BradleyW

Actually this could be a serious mess yet it does look clean and technical. 7/10!


----------



## eskamobob1

i like ur pants


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13076218*
> i like ur pants


haha yeah my wife bought them for me because I spent about a week 2 years ago reliving my childhood on the wii playing the original mario lol..

They are pajama pants..


----------



## BradleyW

OMG how the hell did i miss those! wow! awesome! do want hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

No, not pants!....trousers! lol.

plus 1 for that!


----------



## joelmartinez

dude i got the same pants was just wearing them you so cool


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;13076230*
> haha yeah my wife bought them for me because I spent about a week 2 years ago reliving my childhood on the wii playing the original mario lol..
> 
> They are pajama pants..


lol... i cant blame you... it is still the best game ever created







its almost as fun as convincing your friend to try and get to the final level of tetris


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;13076075*
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did what I could, there are just so many hard drives it's hard to make the cables dissapear like some of you.










whats the difference? lol jk looks tough, i hate having hdd connectors facing the mobo :/ one reason im getting a new case soon


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13076318*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the difference? lol jk looks tough, i hate having hdd connectors facing the mobo :/ one reason im getting a new case soon


Yeah, it was tough.. there are tradeoffs to anything, I needed 16 2TB drives and no case that I could find could slide the drives in sideways.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;13076343*
> Yeah, it was tough.. there are tradeoffs to anything, I needed 16 2TB drives and no case that I could find could slide the drives in sideways.


lol why so many drives?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13076351*
> lol why so many drives?


Storage mostly...


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;13076361*
> Storage mostly...


dang how many torrents you download? loljk

u store video/audio or just assorted crap?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13076369*
> dang how many torrents you download? loljk
> 
> u store video/audio or just assorted crap?


Don't even touch torrents... It's full of 1080P Blu ray porno rips..


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;13076394*
> Don't even touch torrents... It's full of 1080P Blu ray porno rips..


----------



## slash129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;13076394*
> Don't even touch torrents... It's full of 1080P Blu ray porno rips..


lol


----------



## jak3z

This is my temporal setup, until I can order the sleeving at MDPC to fully sleeve everything, I'm using NZXT Extensions that I got for a review.

The PSU is orientated wrong because the other side got a white sticker with the PSU stats on it, so I'll cover it with carbon fibre vinyl after I sleeve the psu.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;13076075*
> BEFORE
> 
> Did what I could, there are just so many hard drives it's hard to make the cables dissapear like some of you.


Could you give all the specs of that beast?
Motherboard
HDD's
RAID cards etc.


----------



## mrsmiles

Before - Picture from last weekend









After - This done today









well its clearly not the best of jobs but its so much better then what i had before, looks much more clean...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

^bust out a dremel and cut some holes in the mobo tray. It'll make management much easier, You'll be able to finagle them much easier.

Cables finally tamed


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Could you give all the specs of that beast?
Motherboard
HDD's
RAID cards etc.


Here you go, it has it's very own thread.

http://www.overclock.net/servers/986...tb-server.html


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*


Before - Picture from last weekend









After - This done today









well its clearly not the best of jobs but its so much better then what i had before, looks much more clean...


Ahw man... I can't stand it when the two video cards don't match..


----------



## BradleyW

Good job, it looks more tidy and in line. It's hard to manage cables in that case. I have the same one in the attic.


----------



## ph10m

Sorry for the awful camera quality and the flash, I actually have to use it unless I get a lamp besides it but couldn't be bothered...

Oh and the case isn't in a perfect shape, got it free off a friend of mine and it's always nice with a change



























Found a more proper pic laying around from when I set it up.


----------



## M00NIE

I plan to sleeve when I get new gpu an modular psu but for now I cant think of anything else








Edit: had the pc apart and forgot to put the ram in be4 taking pics


----------



## Xristo

M00NIE : thats very tidy =) 9/10

Heres a few pics of mine ..


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

In the last image in the background....


----------



## Xristo

a poster with chic's on it lol


----------



## M00NIE

Xristo it's to dark to see the cables and were thier going, but it does look cool


----------



## BradleyW

The sabortooth Motherboard! I've seen this here in the UK. It's a great looking board at a decent price.


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Here's mine what do you think!


----------



## BradleyW

9 good job man!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

get to sleeving those pci cables! Don't cheat with that psu cover!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13086266*
> Good job, it looks more tidy and in line. It's hard to manage cables in that case. I have the same one in the attic.


a ufo in the attic?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13097465*
> a ufo in the attic?


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Heres mine

































Finally the back







Not the best.. but you gotta show everything. lol

















enjoy


----------



## BradleyW

10!


----------



## BradleyW

What the hell did he mean UFO in the attic? I went up today into the attic, i saw no UFO! You lie to me!

oh hang on, do you mean because of the lights from the Antec 900? In that case yeah, UFO in the ATTIC!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I thought u mean a Mountain Mods UFO since you commented right below my UFO and said u had one in the attic. Confused me why you weren't using it. Never get love in this thread







*sniffle* time to rewire once again or invent a way to successfully transmit that much electricity wirelessly without dying.


----------



## joelmartinez

10 on the lian li just posted


----------



## kcuestag

Here are mine:





Looking to get some Bitfenix sleeved extensions for my 2nd GPU so I can put the cables behind the mobo tray (They're too short right now).

Also the cable from the top fan makes it a bit ugly


----------



## M3thodAngel

rate it 10/10 And it will make me smile!


----------



## M3thodAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13107422*
> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to get some Bitfenix sleeved extensions for my 2nd GPU so I can put the cables behind the mobo tray (They're too short right now).
> 
> Also the cable from the top fan makes it a bit ugly


Get black zip ties ^_^ and moar cable management and 10/10


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3thodangel;13107451*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate it 10/10 and it will make me smile!


1/10


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3thodAngel;13107451*
> rate it 10/10 And it will make me smile!


1/10. At least put in some effort


----------



## Greg0986

so far so good? I redid the cables today to make them look nicer. You do not and cannot see the back not because it is messy but it is a pain in the bum to get the side panel on


----------



## kcuestag

I'd say 9.5/10! (Just because you've got same PSU as me!







)

Sleeve those cables and it'll be a 10/10!


----------



## Greg0986

What cables? They are all sleeved







Do you mean the end? I have been using a sharpie to make the cables black. I have no idea why they didn't use all black cables, It wouldn't have been that much more money


----------



## kcuestag

No, I mean sleeved extensions, like Bitfenix sleeved cable extensions


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, I mean sleeved extensions, like Bitfenix sleeved cable extensions










Oh, I have an NZXT sleeved 24 pin but the back panel wouldn't fit on, also, I wish they made 1 connector for the motherboard for front panel


----------



## kcuestag

Oh alright


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

you take each modular cable and sleeve each wire individually. It's an arduous process but definitely worth it.


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


you take each modular cable and sleeve each wire individually. It's an arduous process but definitely worth it.


Do XFX ship replacement wires? Because I WILL end up breaking 1 cable or another


----------



## kcuestag

You could just buy pre-sleeved cable extensions









Like the ones I have on my top card and my motherboard:

http://www.overclock.net/12679364-post198.html


----------



## BradleyW

9/10 awesome!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


Do XFX ship replacement wires? Because I WILL end up breaking 1 cable or another










you can just buy wire at your local home depot or lowes and you can get all of the accessories you need here  (high end sleeving and tools). Extensions are cheating since the back side of the mobo panel won't look as good.


----------



## M3thodAngel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


1/10


For everyone that is rating it 1/10. It wasn't a serious post. I don't care about that build anymore. Haven't touched it in 4 years. My new build that is up coming is in my Sig. Now that will be no 1/10 lol.


----------



## GJF47

New mobo and a second 5870 in mine


----------



## M3thodAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;13113461*
> New mobo and a second 5870 in mine


Paint on the NH-D14 i like


----------



## staryoshi

Pairing asymmetrical graphics cards makes me :'(

(For SLI/X-Fire anyway - PhysX/[email protected] configs I can deal with)

Also, that's a Sabertooth board, not a P8P67 Pro... update that sig!


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3thodAngel;13113544*
> Paint on the NH-D14 i like


THere is no paint on that nh-d14??? its stock silver?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;13117404*
> THere is no paint on that nh-d14??? its stock silver?


I thought that when I looked at it...but I've never seen a D-14 in real life so I was going to comment on that lol


----------



## BradleyW

Goren says 9/10.

Edit: lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Actually I give it a 10/10 to *GJF47*'s PC.

Can't see anything badly done there, great job!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13121105*
> Actually I give it a 10/10 to *GJF47*'s PC.
> 
> Can't see anything badly done there, great job!


You love to disagree when you can don't you. I will bump up to 9.5. I kind of makes me want to redo my cables. (Am an 8er/10er!)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13121146*
> You love to disagree when you can don't you. I will bump up to 9.5. I kind of makes me want to redo my cables. (Am an 8er/10er!)


You know me









I might re-do my cables too, need some sleeved extensions for my 2nd GPU.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13121163*
> You know me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might re-do my cables too, need some sleeved extensions for my 2nd GPU.


First it's my Temps, then my frame rate, now my cable judgement.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;13117389*
> Pairing asymmetrical graphics cards makes me :'(
> 
> (For SLI/X-Fire anyway - PhysX/[email protected] configs I can deal with)
> 
> Also, that's a Sabertooth board, not a P8P67 Pro... update that sig!


I know it does look bad with the different GPU's but I picked up the second one so cheap on ebay I couldn't resist!

Gonna be changing to Nvidia soon, maybe 580 SLI as xfire issues are really annoying me.

Sig updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;13117404*
> THere is no paint on that nh-d14??? its stock silver?


Nope there is no paint on it, just stock silver colour. Thinking of changing to something different or maybe water soon so it goes better with the rest of the system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13121105*
> Actually I give it a 10/10 to *GJF47*'s PC.
> 
> Can't see anything badly done there, great job!


Thanks


----------



## macarule

Heres mine



























Its a bit different at the moment, all cables now go round the back, all HDD cages are in, 5770 has no plastic shroud dropped a few *C. I am thinking about changing orange fans to coolermaster blue LED ones and getting a HD 6970, what you think?

Cheers


----------



## kcuestag

I think we have another 10/10


----------



## macarule

Haha thanks! Ill get some new pics up tomorrow of it at the moment


----------



## kcuestag

Might not be a super 2011 gaming PC, but hell, that cable management deserves a 10!

Congrats, you've done a VERY impressive job









Everything looks very clean and neat


----------



## lkegley9

Ok seriously GJF47, where the hell is your motherboard? It looks like you have some sort of cover over the top of it. It looks badass, but I wanna see some capacitors dammit! Still though, 10/10 because of its very uniform look.

And macarule, nice, nice. Never been able to get cabling to work like that in my case. Very nice. 10/10.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkegley9;13123709*
> Ok seriously GJF47, where the hell is your motherboard? It looks like you have some sort of cover over the top of it. It looks badass, but I wanna see some capacitors dammit! Still though, 10/10 because of its very uniform look.


The P67 Sabertooth does indeed have a cover over much of the PCB.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule;13123412*
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a bit different at the moment, all cables now go round the back, all HDD cages are in, 5770 has no plastic shroud dropped a few *C. I am thinking about changing orange fans to coolermaster blue LED ones and getting a HD 6970, what you think?
> 
> Cheers


I think the orange fans go well with the board to be honest. Looks like a 10 to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkegley9;13123709*
> Ok seriously GJF47, where the hell is your motherboard? It looks like you have some sort of cover over the top of it. It looks badass, but I wanna see some capacitors dammit! Still though, 10/10 because of its very uniform look.
> 
> And macarule, nice, nice. Never been able to get cabling to work like that in my case. Very nice. 10/10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;13123866*
> The P67 Sabertooth does indeed have a cover over much of the PCB.


Yep the Sabertooth has the plastic cover on it. It looks quite ugly out of the case but look much better installed


----------



## Born4TheSky




----------



## Bal3Wolf

9/10 very clean
heres mine its about as good as im gonna get it probly lol any one with a corsair 950 knows how many dang cables it has.


----------



## gtz

^8/10^

Looks clean, especially for being watercooled.

Here's my modded Coolermaster Centurion 534 Case.


----------



## Launcherstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz;13131064*
> ^8/10^
> 
> Looks clean, especially for being watercooled.
> 
> Here's my modded Coolermaster Centurion 534 Case.


Looks good with mods 8/10

I got a new video card and LED lights :]


----------



## macarule

6/10, good for a for small case








8/10, love the modded H50/70s and gotta love the case


----------



## BradleyW

10!


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;13130137*
> 9/10 very clean


Thank you for 9/10. I am planning to sleeve my 24 pin and re route couple of cables to make it even more cleaner.


----------



## yeahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13080031*
> ^bust out a dremel and cut some holes in the mobo tray. It'll make management much easier, You'll be able to finagle them much easier.
> 
> Cables finally tamed


10/10 i love silence


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;13124126*
> I think the orange fans go well with the board to be honest. Looks like a 10 to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the Sabertooth has the plastic cover on it. It looks quite ugly out of the case but look much better installed


I want that motherboard badly but i don't have time to upgrade sandy bridge since i already got a new set up during winter.

However.. i would love to know if your motherboard did have huge temp improvements because of those things on the mobo? Any difference at all?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born4TheSky;13126619*


What kind of water cooler is that?! Link me!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13139445*
> What kind of water cooler is that?! Link me!


Looks like a H50 to me with a custom top?


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13139428*
> I want that motherboard badly but i don't have time to upgrade sandy bridge since i already got a new set up during winter.
> 
> However.. i would love to know if your motherboard did have huge temp improvements because of those things on the mobo? Any difference at all?


The temps have been proven to be lower with the cover on. Check out the review here you can see the differences:

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/asus_sabertooth_p67_motherboard_review,6.html

I cant really compare as I have only tried it with the cover and don't fancy taking my system apart to get it out again









It would probably be best for me to use a 50mm fan in the slot provided for it as I dont have a the right type of cooler to take advantage of it but temps are fine without it to be honest.


----------



## Hard Line

OK I moved from my 922 to the 800D so I am posting a new rate my cables.. let me know what you think!!! Thanks all! I can take a new pic if needed just let me know


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Looks like a H50 to me with a custom top?


And shiny base.


----------



## deltaspirit

It's a voodoo logo, I don't think h50's were around when voodoo was so it's probably just a cooler they used in one of their high end builds.

edit: I took a closer look and it looks like the case is a Voodoo case, I thought it was a HP blackbird or whatever but then again HP did buy Voodoo.

2nd edit: LOL, I thought Voodoo was out of business. Its probably a h50.


----------



## mbudden

Nevermind. It has a dual rad. Not sure what it is though, since a H50/H70 etc has a 120mm rad & the one shown is a 240mm rad.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Nevermind. It has a dual rad. Not sure what it is though, since a H50/H70 etc has a 120mm rad & the one shown is a 240mm rad.


its an H50 with 240mm rad and modified cover


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


its an H50 with 240mm rad and modified cover










Nope. He said in his build log that it's a custom cooler from VooDooPC (?!?) that they don't make.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Nope. He said in his build log that it's a custom cooler from VooDooPC (?!?) that they don't make.


It's probably just a OEM h50 or h70 with a dual rad that voodoo put together.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deltaspirit*


It's probably just a OEM h50 or h70 with a dual rad that voodoo put together.


Whatever it is, i would not mind having one to try out.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

it's actually made by asetek, the same people who made the system for Falcon-nw back in the day. I think falcon still uses them too. It's ridiculous that's used in such pcs when they cost sooooo much.


----------



## macarule

@hard line

nice and clean! looks really nice, got enough ram there man? haha

9/10!
10/10 of you get white tubing and cable extensions! hehe


----------



## Hard Line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule;13149083*
> @hard line
> 
> nice and clean! looks really nice, got enough ram there man? haha
> 
> 9/10!
> 10/10 of you get white tubing and cable extensions! hehe


Thanks!! really!! sorry won't be going white lol I like the red/black. I do have red extensions on the 24 pin ( need to get for the rest) and I had ordered uv red but they shipped normal red tubing needless to say I didn't find out until after I had this all set up ( too late ) so that will have to happen next time. this was my first water loop and I I am very happy with it. cpu idles around 5C about ambient lol


----------



## mybeat

My new little vmware box in Silverstone Sugo SG05.




Yeah I know cables on the last pic are a mess,but there isn't really much space where I cam hide them.


----------



## BradleyW

8.


----------



## Buzzin92

Heres mine, just finished it. Just modded the cathodes to work on the light switch in the top of the case. Iv also taken out the plastic grids inbetween the mesh on the front and the top. It looks allot better now







I have also added a second fan to my cooler in push/pull.

Before:



After:









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hope you like


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybeat;13152283*
> My new little vmware box in Silverstone Sugo SG05.
> 
> Yeah I know cables on the last pic are a mess,but there isn't really much space where I cam hide them.


Specs? Build Log?


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13153813*
> Specs? Build Log?


No build log







there isn't anything interesting IMO.
I've only changed power/reset buttons to lamptron vandal resistant switches coz default one are awful.

Specs:
mobo: Gigabyte h55n-usb3
cpu: Intel i5 760 @ 2.8,
cooler: Prolimatech Samuel 17,
ram: Corasair 2x4 gb ,
hdd: all WDs 1x 3.5 250gb 2x 2.5 250 gb 1x 160gb
video: nvidia 8400gs.


----------



## BradleyW

Buzzin92, you rig is Buzzin! With the cathode shots, i can;t see any cables hardly. 9/10.
Normal shots, a good solid 7.5


----------



## STDSkillz

OK, I just had to pop in and say that you all are MUCH more patient and talented than I am at cable management. I put a new build together with the CM 690 II. Needless to say, I won't even post pictures because I'm ashamed, but I'd just like to comment that the CM 690 II made the cable management a whoooole heck of a lot easier than its predecessor. And the potential airflow it can get is ridiculous.

Anyway, huge hat tip to all you guys, keep making those systems look gorgeous!


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13154092*
> Buzzin92, you rig is Buzzin! With the cathode shots, i can;t see any cables hardly. 9/10.
> Normal shots, a good solid 7.5


Thanks very much







Took me a good solid 4 hours to do properly, My next things to do will be upgrade to a quad, and then definitely sleeving everything


----------



## BradleyW

Rep. Good Luck mate! Good Job!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;13154154*
> Thanks very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a good solid 4 hours to do properly, My next things to do will be upgrade to a quad, and then definitely sleeving everything


I'm not counting the time it took me to do mine. Probably 100+ hours in the whole build, nearly half of which dealing with wiring the monster. I refuse to hide cables so my only choice is to manage them properly.


----------



## M3thodAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Launcherstrike;13131746*
> Looks good with mods 8/10
> 
> I got a new video card and LED lights :]


9/10 I like it a lot


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

OK, my first time posting here was a shame







but I have made some changes to the case.
I feel I have take one small step closer to being able to claim "Ninja Cables!"
What do you think?









After I get a new PSU i plan on Sleeving all cables( PSU,Fans,SATA..you name it!) in black. ...Yes, that is a Zip Tie holding the fan to my Silver arrow...He will be going away shortly, waiting on new fans








So far, this is the best wire manage ment I have ever personaly done, I still have some Ideas to clean it up some more..gatta order more crap lol!


----------



## BradleyW

9.5 awesome job Look very clean and tidy. Should get good air flow.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13161486*
> 9.5 awesome job Look very clean and tidy. Should get good air flow.


Your so kind sir! I feel like a creepy geek now...I'm realy excited about getting a MurderMods sleeve kit and going to town on a corsair 850W mod PSU I think I'll be pretty close to "Ninja Cables" once everything is sleeved


----------



## czynot

Just upgraded my PC and ran into this thread. Gave me some ideas and motivation so far here is the result.

This old Thermotek case does not have cable management holes. Interior color was gray.

Casemod to open some holes for cable managment and painted interior black.
Cable sleeves are on the way..


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *czynot*


Just upgraded my PC and ran into this thread. Gave me some ideas and motivation so far here is the result.

This old Thermotek case does not have cable management holes. Interior color was gray.

Casemod to open some holes for cable managment and painted interior black.
Cable sleeves are on the way..


I would say that looks pretty fine! if you sleeved all the bare wire's I would think it would be a perfect 10


----------



## kcuestag

That's looking very nice, 9/10 great job on that case!

Make sure you fill up your system details in ur User CP


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Your so kind sir! I feel like a creepy geek now...I'm realy excited about getting a MurderMods sleeve kit and going to town on a corsair 850W mod PSU







I think I'll be pretty close to "Ninja Cables" once everything is sleeved










No, thank you good sir for showing such a tidy rig to us!


----------



## M3thodAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czynot;13173791*
> Just upgraded my PC and ran into this thread. Gave me some ideas and motivation so far here is the result.
> 
> This old Thermotek case does not have cable management holes. Interior color was gray.
> 
> Casemod to open some holes for cable managment and painted interior black.
> Cable sleeves are on the way..


I love your build. You did put a lot of effort into it
10/10


----------



## Nemesis158

How about these:









Under desk, Soon to be redone when i build a new desk


----------



## silvester

Nemesis158... that is insane!!!!

9/10 because even though it looks awesome you have a lot of wires in the front...

Looks very good though!!!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

mine i know it could be much better but i dont like my micro case







if i had a dremel i could do soo much more


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;13199181*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine i know it could be much better but i dont like my micro case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i had a dremel i could do soo much more


id say 5/10 for just taking a pic, but then -1 for the HDD that isn't secured







, so 4/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvester;13199180*
> Nemesis158... that is insane!!!!
> 
> 9/10 because even though it looks awesome you have a lot of wires in the front...
> 
> Looks very good though!!!


Thank you








Here is the rest of the set i took that day:


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13199206*
> id say 5/10 for just taking a pic, but then -1 for the HDD that isn't secured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so 4/10


haha yea yesterday i took it all apart to put the hyper 212 in and took the pic seen the pic n like







hdd aint secured n plugged in i'll re do my wires n see what i can do with it then show another pic


----------



## _TRU_

id post mine, but id get fired


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_;13199395*
> id post mine, but id get fired


Couldnt possibly be worse than my first cable fail pic dooo ett


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13199466*
> Couldnt possibly be worse than my first cable fail pic dooo ett


cant atm, SWMBO is sleeping









but i will cause u asked. be looking for it later you can laugh.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I will, i know peeps got a great lol from my first post in here....but not a week or two later I reposted after a battle to the death with my cords, was rated a 9.5


----------



## jonnyquest

I didn't bother making everything super tiddy cause from the window it looks really clean


----------



## BradleyW

Certainly looks to me mate. very nice indeed. 8/10.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

holy jesus that H70 rad look huge in the pic!! looks pretty clean though!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

ok done a little work 
from








to this








also couldnt resist a pic with my old 7200gs (gpu from my first pc)


----------



## jach11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


id say 5/10 for just taking a pic, but then -1 for the HDD that isn't secured







, so 4/10

Thank you








Here is the rest of the set i took that day:


















You make me proud to be a Tempest Owner!


----------



## TheMafia

this thread gave me a lot of good ideas!


----------



## enyownz

Still a lot of work to get done. On the right track [hopefully].



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jach11

9.5 out of 10. Those wires at the very bottom really stick out.


----------



## odin2free

that stat cable ya its plugged in 
ill have to take pics of the back side and the psu later today its very clean actually the bacik side made me open my jaw just a lil bit


----------



## smorg

sorry for poor quality picture.. all the usb leads etc have been braided aswell


----------



## Born4TheSky

I see a lot of people interested in my CPU cooler, so here is some info:










The CPU cooler is Voodoo branded Asetek H50, but with 240 rad. With two Delta 38mm fans blowing on it. I will be updating them with different fans, to match my color scheme and lower noise.

... Here is the link. Dont think they sell them though... but the pop up on eBay sometimes.

... here is Toms review of the unit


----------



## eskamobob1

so its just a modified h50?


----------



## OverSightX




----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


so its just a modified h50?


yes


----------



## Nemesis158

Looks like ppl in this thread could use some photography tips








If you want pics like these:

























Then Check out THIS thread:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...g-updated.html 























Also, thanks for the likes on these pics


----------



## driftingforlife

Here is mine.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Looks like ppl in this thread could use some photography tips








If you want pics like these:









Then Check out THIS thread:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...g-updated.html 






























Also, thanks for the likes on these pics











It's just awesome, I gona need a new keyboard, because mine just drowned in my saliva
10/10


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Looks like ppl in this thread could use some photography tips








If you want pics like these:

























Then Check out THIS thread:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...g-updated.html 























Also, thanks for the likes on these pics












Oh s.s s.s.sorrry masta 
did not know we had to have them in in in in best quality for you ma..ma..masta

some people dont have the best quaity cameras that have the ability to change iso settings and lower shuters speeds and change to macro settings and all that jazz

thanks boost mobile for giving me such a horrible p.o.s. camera phone thats prepaid....


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;13205558*
> Oh s.s s.s.sorrry masta
> did not know we had to have them in in in in best quality for you ma..ma..masta
> 
> some people dont have the best quaity cameras that have the ability to change iso settings and lower shuters speeds and change to macro settings and all that jazz
> 
> thanks boost mobile for giving me such a horrible p.o.s. camera phone thats prepaid....


I thought we where here for computer







not camra's and photo's
J/k good clicky.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Camera*


----------



## badatgames18

Just curious on what i can improve on? Since my camera is nowhere to be found... this is slightly outdated... picutre everything the same except with a waterblock on my gtx 580


----------



## mbudden

Can you route the fan wires better?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13217685*
> Can you route the fan wires better?


hmm... ideas on where? that's what i've been struggling with


----------



## te0o

I was forced to change the interior a little bit, because the MOSFETs are getting really hot with this power-hungry quad.


----------



## BradleyW

10!
rep.


----------



## sockpirate

still need to tighten it up a bit with zip ties , hard to hide stuff with a clear torture rack he he....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13217809*
> hmm... ideas on where? that's what i've been struggling with


Excuse my ignorance: but wasn't the point of watercooling to eliminate case fans?








Without them, you wouldn't have to worry where to route their cables.....


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te0o;13219340*
> I was forced to change the interior a little bit, because the MOSFETs are getting really hot with this power-hungry quad.


10/10

That's super clean imo.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13217458*
> Just curious on what i can improve on? Since my camera is nowhere to be found... this is slightly outdated... picutre everything the same except with a waterblock on my gtx 580


single sleeve the entire psu harness would improve it 7/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13226379*
> still need to tighten it up a bit with zip ties , hard to hide stuff with a clear torture rack he he....


looks pretty good 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;13226396*
> Excuse my ignorance: but wasn't the point of watercooling to eliminate case fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without them, you wouldn't have to worry where to route their cables.....


You still need fans for watercooling. My wc setup has 23 fans. Just depends on the level of performance you want out of it. W/c is just more efficient at dissipating heat than standard air cooling due to the cramped spaces inside of computers.


----------



## FXTOi7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


BEFORE










AFTER










Did what I could, there are just so many hard drives it's hard to make the cables dissapear like some of you.


WHY SO MANY FREAKING HARD DRIVES MAN? wwhhhaattt.....


----------



## BradleyW

You could store the whole internet on that thing!


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikepahl318;13235170*
> WHY SO MANY FREAKING HARD DRIVES MAN? wwhhhaattt.....


That's because it's a server. I believe he has almost 30 terrabytes of storage on that beast.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13235229*
> You could store the whole internet on that thing!


I bet it has more space than the internet did in say... 1998/99?

Yup it has 29.3TB as of yesterday... check out the thread in the server section.

http://www.overclock.net/servers/986327-ok-so-who-needs-25tb-server.html#post13059768


----------



## icor1031

I have a lot of cables...


----------



## kcuestag

^5/10.

I could do a lot better on my old HAF 932, you can see it here:



You can improve your cable management a lot more!


----------



## icor1031

Better picture, a little more tying.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


^5/10.

I could do a lot better on my old HAF 932, you can see it here:



You can improve your cable management a lot more!










Haters gonna hate. Id give myself a 3/10 
I know the move the stupid fan wires to the back. Besides sleeving that is. 
It was a quick 3 hour job, and a bad picture at that. It's improved since then


----------



## icor1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You can improve your cable management a lot more!










How, without using 230mm fans like you? I like my 120's.


----------



## icor1031

Where did you get that case?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


----------



## BradleyW

8.5


----------



## dogwizzz




----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogwizzz;13240974*


Is that the CNPS9700?


----------



## dogwizzz

its a 9700 nt and they are white led's


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *icor1031*


Where did you get that case?


I'm going to assume that he has a custom painted 800D.

He may have done it himself or had it professionally powdercoated, but I doubt the latter.


----------



## dogwizzz

nobody has rated my cables


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13241166*
> I'm going to assume that he has a custom painted 800D.
> 
> He may have done it himself or had it professionally powdercoated, but I doubt the latter.


It's a little small for a 800D. I think it might be a 700D.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13241220*
> It's a little small for a 800D. I think it might be a 700D.


?

800D:24" (H) x 24" (L) x 9" (W) - (609mm X 609mm X 229 mm)

700D:24" (H) x 24" (L) x 9" (W) - (609mm X 609mm X 229 mm)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dogwizzz*


nobody has rated my cables










Id give it an 8.5/10!

Nice rig man.

EDIT: Maybe 9 if we can get a straight shot and the SATA cables look good.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


?

800D:24" (H) x 24" (L) x 9" (W) - (609mm X 609mm X 229 mm)

700D:24" (H) x 24" (L) x 9" (W) - (609mm X 609mm X 229 mm)


It's a 700D. Look though the threads he has made.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


It's a 700D. Look though the threads he has made.


Hahaha, it very well may be but you said it looked to small to be a 800D.

I'll im saying is that they are the exact same size.


----------



## dogwizzz

oooooooo he has you there lol


----------



## dogwizzz

+rep pumpkin


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Hahaha, it very well may be but you said it looked to small to be a 800D.

I'll im saying is that they are the exact same size.










>< yeah.








I was thinking of the 650D for some reason


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dogwizzz*


+rep pumpkin










Why thank you. Hopefully I can return the gesture!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


>< yeah.








I was thinking of the 650D for some reason










Hahaha, S'all gewd dawg.

As Miley Cyrus once sang: "Everyone makes mistakes, everyone has bad days"


----------



## veritas-truth

When I get more money I plan to get a modular PSU and single sleeve


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veritas-truth*


When I get more money I plan to get a modular PSU and single sleeve


Looks good, I'd give an 8.

If you clean up the IO and USB header connecters it'd be 8.5-9.

With single sleeving it'd be 10.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Front panel Audio and usb. How would i go about routing them to make them less visible and not just chillin near the bottom of my board. Anyone with a HAF-X have a suggestion.

ALSO sage for not supplying pictures or a rating.


----------



## dogwizzz

Dremel


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Front panel Audio and usb. How would i go about routing them to make them less visible and not just chillin near the bottom of my board. Anyone with a HAF-X have a suggestion.

ALSO sage for not supplying pictures or a rating.


Put them through the HAF's bottom cable routing hole. Just make sure they are tight and look straight/straightish.

Then with the left over cable just zip tie it in place in the other side of your case.

PS. Im just going by the default CM images. You could always cut some holes, that'd look alot cleaner.


----------



## terence52

my stacker. pardon the photo. is already 1am @ my side/ LOL


----------



## BradleyW

8. Well done!


----------



## cr1

9 very good-


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dogwizzz*












9 excellent


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


still need to tighten it up a bit with zip ties , hard to hide stuff with a clear torture rack he he....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


anyone ?


----------



## cr1

Very neat 9


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

7. Get to sleeving man. It'll help tons. I'd definitely watercool that beast. No way I'd run my tri sli setup without it


----------



## cr1

8 very good

yeah, needs some sleeving-


----------



## IzorkX

Heres mine :


----------



## cr1

9 excellent!


----------



## ntuason




----------



## dogwizzz

looks clean except the water line going from the radiator to the reservior
try running it under the radiator to cpu pipe might get some of them twists out and improve flow a bit


----------



## dogwizzz

here you go nutty pumpkin personally i think my cables are a mess


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13248367*


That kink made me cringe.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogwizzz;13249633*
> here you go nutty pumpkin personally i think my cables are a mess


8.5.

With all black cables 9, then 10 sleeved.

Other than that, looks really good!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hysteria~;13249653*
> That kink made me cringe.


Yer...

I saw that to. Looks terrible.


----------



## dogwizzz

im in the process of painting the side pannels blue


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dogwizzz*


im in the process of painting the side pannels blue










Sweet, make sure to post pictures!


----------



## dogwizzz

maybe i might


----------



## ntuason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dogwizzz*


looks clean except the water line going from the radiator to the reservior
try running it under the radiator to cpu pipe might get some of them twists out and improve flow a bit



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


That kink made me cringe.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Yer...

I saw that to. Looks terrible.


Oh wow I really did see it as bad, how about now?


















Sorry for the bad quality (camera phone).


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Oh wow I really did see it as bad, how about now?


















Sorry for the bad quality (camera phone).


Now it looks HAWT! 10/10 imo. Was that king affecting your flow any, would like to know if unkinking droped your temps any?


----------



## Anarqi

I definitely need some work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anarqi*


I definitely need some work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no kidding that looks worse than mine 3/10 (3 points because you bothered posting)


----------



## AIpha

Spent some more time with mine last night. Found that it looks MUCH better if instead of draping the cables across the bottom, I take them across the top.










I can't do anything with that SATA Cable. and I plan on purchasing black ones in the future. (Ignore the fan wire on the very left, when the side panel is closed it doesn't sit there.

REFERENCE:

What it looked like before


----------



## ntuason

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_5...0/IMG_0066.JPG

8.0. Much better! You need black SATA cables man.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Now it looks HAWT! 10/10 imo. Was that king affecting your flow any, would like to know if unkinking droped your temps any?


It actually didn't affect my temps. Well I should say it didn't because I have stressed my CPU like I did when I had that kink, I'll stress it right now.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIpha;13255645*
> I can't do anything with that SATA Cable. and I plan on purchasing black ones in the future. (Ignore the fan wire on the very left, when the side panel is closed it doesn't sit there.


this is going to sound stupid, but no joke just color them black with a sharpie... you cant tell from far away at all and if you do a good job you cant even tell from up close


----------



## koven

nice rig dorkster, some angled fittings would do wonders though lol

or even switchin to pump -> rad -> cpu -> res instead would clean up the tube routing


----------



## Adhmuz

WOW that picture dates back to 2005?

Anyways, one thing is you can move your optical to the top that way its wires aren't as obvious, all the front panel wires could be passed behind the mobo so less is visible at the bottom. Other than that its hard to work with such funky looking sata cables, really have to fix that, either color them, paint em or replace them. The only thing you can do for now is tie them up tighter so they aren't all loose and ugly looking.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Been a while since I had anythiing to post. Here is a pic of the folding build I just put together for Syrillian 1. There will be 2 more of these systems


----------



## buddyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Been a while since I had anythiing to post. Here is a pic of the folding build I just put together for Syrillian 1. There will be 2 more of these systems


















Wow! That looks awesome. What case is that? That thing has a ton of room to hide cables etc.

i'll give it a 9.5/10 only because I think the cables could be run under the motherboard try to make it a little bit cleaner.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


WOW that picture dates back to 2005?

Anyways, one thing is you can move your optical to the top that way its wires aren't as obvious, all the front panel wires could be passed behind the mobo so less is visible at the bottom. Other than that its hard to work with such funky looking sata cables, really have to fix that, either color them, paint em or replace them. The only thing you can do for now is tie them up tighter so they aren't all loose and ugly looking.


That was my next thought, to just move it up to the top, and then have the SATA data/power moved over. I will definitely have to do something with the sata cables...probably just color them with a Sharpie as suggested by another member .

I need to get more cable ties. I only had two remaining and I thought about tying up the power supply cables, the motherboard pin cables, and the SATA cables all up with each other. But I didn't have the time to last night...I finished at like 5am.

I'll have to spend more time with it sometime this week. >_< Thanks for the suggestions.

Also, the camera date is wrong. My GF let me borrow a camera...I don't actually have one. I usually use my phone. Second pic is iPhone...

Thanks for the recommendations guys!


----------



## SmasherBasher

That's the Case Labs M10 with Extended top. Tomorrow (Hopefully), the case will have about 12 fans in it, so cable management is moot. It's a folding rig in its most basic form, so CM wasn't the focus. It just turned out decent.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Been a while since I had anythiing to post. Here is a pic of the folding build I just put together for Syrillian 1. There will be 2 more of these systems


















and why is that not your sig rig







lol


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Been a while since I had anythiing to post. Here is a pic of the folding build I just put together for Syrillian 1. There will be 2 more of these systems


















i wish i had that as a sig rig... and you are building 2 more for folding?!?!







i am jealous!


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


and why is that not your sig rig







lol










 Because it's not his. What you see in that picture is the result of a lot of love and support from the generous people who donated for Syr. It's just going to be folding at his place.


----------



## Ryanb213




----------



## ____

^I would say 9/10, camera 0/10

My case is good looking and all, but I found it pretty bad for even basic cable management. For example, there's no space to put the 8 pin cpu cable, so it was snaking its way across my RAM...
There are literally only 2 cutouts on the side, and lucky one of them lined up with the SATA ports. Unfortunately, that wasn't so for my 24 pin.
(Before)








Also, how are the LED fans lit, but not spinning? This picture was taken a while ago.

Then I manned up and took off the top to fit in the 8 pin cpu, and then squeezed the 24 pin behind the tray (there is around a quarter inch of space so it was tight as hell), and reversed the hard drives (which you're not supposed to, with the case's stupid hard drive mounting system), and did some other things.

(After)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buddyboy*


Wow! That looks awesome. What case is that? That thing has a ton of room to hide cables etc.

i'll give it a 9.5/10 only because I think the cables could be run under the motherboard try *to make it a little bit cleaner.*


I think if the camera was at a different angle, it wouldn't matter much.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


^I would say 9/10, camera 0/10

My case is good looking and all, but I found it pretty bad for even basic cable management. For example, there's no space to put the 8 pin cpu cable, so it was snaking its way across my RAM...
There are literally only 2 cutouts on the side, and lucky one of them lined up with the SATA ports. Unfortunately, that wasn't so for my 24 pin.
(Before)
img
Also, how are the LED fans lit, but not spinning? This picture was taken a while ago.

Then I manned up and took off the top to fit in the 8 pin cpu, and then squeezed the 24 pin behind the tray (there is around a quarter inch of space so it was tight as hell), and reversed the hard drives (which you're not supposed to, with the case's stupid hard drive mounting system), and did some other things.

(After)
img



Haha, thanks.

Its either no picture or my cell phone of 4 years though.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

updated wiring job. Managed, not hidden


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I have only one word for this, WOW!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


updated wiring job. Managed, not hidden














9/10 because i have no idea how you can possibly get it that neat









lol... jk... 10/10


----------



## wonderlust

Just moded by 2nd Media Center PC by removing the Laser Blue Power and HDD LEDs that were lighting up the room at night and swapping for a Green and red dimmer set form an old beige case, had to strip the whole system to get access and file off the lip on the reg and green LEDs to get them to fit...


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


Just moded by 2nd Media Center PC by removing the Laser Blue Power and HDD LEDs that were lighting up the room at night and swapping for a Green and red dimmer set form an old beige case, had to strip the whole system to get access and file off the lip on the reg and green LEDs to get them to fit...











looks nice, I have the EXACT same logitec speakers







love them


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


looks nice, I have the EXACT same logitec speakers







love them










X-230s connected to my LG Monitor/TV (M227WDP)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I'm sporting the X-530's







only diff mine are 140W, the 70w sound better cranked up loud though


----------



## Shane1244

But they both sound equally horrendous!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


But they both sound equally horrendous!


----------



## wonderlust

Either set sounds better than my TVs built in speakers!


----------



## Riskitall84

My temp setup


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riskitall84;13266269*
> My temp setup


Buy pants befor a computer case


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13266327*
> Buy pants befor a computer case


Haha! Have a 700D like 2ft away


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderlust;13266000*
> Either set sounds better than my TVs built in speakers!


Touché sir. Touché..


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riskitall84;13266341*
> Haha! Have a 700D like 2ft away


Might want to use the case then
Would suck for a fly hair to get pulled out by a fan lolol


----------



## Anarqi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riskitall84;13266269*
> My temp setup


Love the cardboards, adds such character.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finners

Here's my attempt


----------



## kcuestag

^9.5/10 Very nice!









How much of a temp improvement did you have by modding the H50?


----------



## Finners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13267036*
> ^9.5/10 Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of a temp improvement did you have by modding the H50?


not much about ~5 degrees maybe a bit more, the pump doesn't have the flow rate, my temps dont change if i run my fans at 900 or 2000rpm lol


----------



## kcuestag

Buy a proper pump and it should improve nicely


----------



## bigboybrown

Had just been introduced to wire sleeving!


----------



## badatgames18

looking through this thread makes me feel like a failure









is it easy to sleeve your psu?


----------



## kcuestag

10/10! Great job!









Just curious, why do you have a fan pulling air out of the mobo tray?


----------



## bigboybrown

Quote:


> Just curious, why do you have a fan pulling air out of the mobo tray?


It's suppose to cool the mobo back plate, thermaltake had it built in with a fan hole so i just went on ahead and put a fan on it.


----------



## bigboybrown

Quote:


> is it easy to sleeve your psu?


If you have the right tools, time and a ton of patience, its not that bad...








I'm not yet done with my re-wiring its been more than a month now.
I started re-wiring and sleeving March 20, I could just work on it 2-3 hours a day due to my work and my 3 month pregnant wife.


----------



## Shogon

gosh I wanna do this when school is over!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboybrown*


Had just been introduced to wire sleeving!








*snip*


Looks amazing man! Did you use any specific guide or anything for that? Could you link me to it if you did?


----------



## UNOE




----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13270273*


9.5/10

Use the black SATA cables that came with the 700D then I'll give you a 10/10


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboybrown*


Had just been introduced to wire sleeving!











Very nice 10


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


9.5/10

Use the black SATA cables that came with the 700D then I'll give you a 10/10


800D had black cables 700D didn't


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboybrown*


Had just been introduced to wire sleeving!


































10/10... seeing this makes me 100% want to do it with my new build... I love it.. i will do red/black. and yes if you followed a guide please link me it if not... MAKE ONE!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


800D had black cables 700D didn't


Ouch... Cant you switch them around so that they are at the bottom?
I mean unless you really want SATA3 >_>


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enyownz*


Still a lot of work to get done. On the right track [hopefully].



Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Nice to see my old case again  Btw, if you want to get rid of those cables at the bottom route them under the motherboard. That's what I did.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

It seems like no matter what I do, the cables at the bottom always look tangled. I've ordered some sleeved extensions (24 pin, 8 pin and 2x 6 pin) What else can I do to make it look less like arse?


----------



## bigboybrown

@AIpha

Quote:



Looks amazing man! Did you use any specific guide or anything for that? Could you link me to it if you did?


@cr1

Quote:



10/10... seeing this makes me 100% want to do it with my new build... I love it.. i will do red/black. and yes if you followed a guide please link me it if not... MAKE ONE!


Thanks for the awesome rating guys!
Did not use any guides... just got inspired by the neat wire management in this thread and rigs posted at Million Dollar PC (mdpc) 
Here's a link of my inspiration...








http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/sys.../murderbox.htm
... life changing...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboybrown*


@AIpha

@cr1

Thanks for the awesome rating guys!
Did not use any guides... just got inspired by the neat wire management in this thread and rigs posted at Million Dollar PC (mdpc) 
Here's a link of my inspiration...








http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/sys.../murderbox.htm
... life changing...










MDPC, is amazing.

Love their PC's and I love their sleeving.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboybrown*


@AIpha

@cr1

Thanks for the awesome rating guys!
Did not use any guides... just got inspired by the neat wire management in this thread and rigs posted at Million Dollar PC (mdpc) 
Here's a link of my inspiration...








http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/sys.../murderbox.htm
... life changing...










You got the quotes messed up a bit i am not cr1







. I just want to say after seeing your setup i am going to attempt to sleeve my next one red/black because of how amazing yours looked. +rep! I guess you could say you were my inspiration


----------



## Aidan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;13275116*
> It seems like no matter what I do, the cables at the bottom always look tangled. I've ordered some sleeved extensions (24 pin, 8 pin and 2x 6 pin) What else can I do to make it look less like arse?


Lold at 'look less like arse'









Your sleeved extensions will help alot with the arse I think







Sleeve the front panel stuff and if you have space try tucking the cables up tighter where they come from the psu. So like out of psu then 90 degrees upwards then tie behind mobo tray.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboybrown

@Triscuit
Quote:


> You got the quotes messed up a bit i am not cr1 . I just want to say after seeing your setup i am going to attempt to sleeve my next one red/black because of how amazing yours looked. +rep! I guess you could say you were my inspiration


Sorry to mess up the quotes dude!









Thanks for the +rep!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboybrown;13275158*
> @AIpha
> 
> @cr1
> 
> Thanks for the awesome rating guys!
> Did not use any guides... just got inspired by the neat wire management in this thread and rigs posted at Million Dollar PC (mdpc)
> Here's a link of my inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/murderbox/009/murderbox.htm
> ... life changing...


Yeah no kidding! That looks ridiculously amazing...

Did you order the cable sleeving from a website? Are there like kits to doing it? Thank you! +rep for the awesome wire management and helpful link.


----------



## bigboybrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIpha;13278706*
> Yeah no kidding! That looks ridiculously amazing...
> 
> Did you order the cable sleeving from a website? Are there like kits to doing it? Thank you! +rep for the awesome wire management and helpful link.


Thanks man!
I got the sleeving materials locally, there's a guy here in Manila that imports them. He said its originally meant for car audio wirings, he never thought pc modders would use it as well.







I spent about, $85-90 those sleeving materials.

MDPC has a site that sells sleeving kits as well.
Here's the link; http://en.mdpc-x.com/


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboybrown*


@Triscuit

Sorry to mess up the quotes dude!









Thanks for the +rep!










lol no problem just giving you crap more than anything. it's what i am here for


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


It seems like no matter what I do, the cables at the bottom always look tangled. I've ordered some sleeved extensions (24 pin, 8 pin and 2x 6 pin) What else can I do to make it look less like arse?


I had the same problem of the wires looking like arse. I made my own case grommets, resluts where stunning IMO.

There is a clicky for how to. hope this helps.


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Here's mine if you all want to look at it!


----------



## SalisburySteak

That is the best cable management I could do on this crappy case. I would mod it, but there is no room behind the motherboard tray.







I'm never going to buy a Raidmax anything anymore.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak;13298744*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best cable management I could do on this crappy case. I would mod it, but there is no room behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to buy a Raidmax anything anymore.


i put a raidmax psu in my dads rig and it does quite well


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak;13298744*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best cable management I could do on this crappy case. I would mod it, but there is no room behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to buy a Raidmax anything anymore.


10/10 There's a cute dog in the pic


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;13298965*
> 10/10 There's a cute dog in the pic


hes wearing a shirt it looks like too


----------



## Blindsay

considering how much crap i got in there i think it came out ok


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;13298965*
> 10/10 There's a cute dog in the pic


haha. Thanks. Friendliest dog in the world.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13298902*
> i put a raidmax psu in my dads rig and it does quite well


I still have one. I think I'm going to give it to my friend who is using a 310w Liteon to power his i7 rig. lol


----------



## SalisburySteak

Blindsay, I can't really see anything. Can you take a picture with more lighting? It looks nice from what I can see though

@SeaBigBear. That is pretty sexy. 10/10


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak;13298744*
> That is the best cable management I could do on this crappy case. I would mod it, but there is no room behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to buy a Raidmax anything anymore.


While there may be no room behind the mobo tray, you could at least tie up some of those cables for neatness.


----------



## gtz

Here is mine after I replaced my H50 with a Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz;13299635*
> Here is mine after I replaced my H50 with a Noctua NH-D14.


Looks uninteresting.. but this is a cable thread. Cable management looks like a pain in a case that small, and the fact that you have a non-modular PSU and keep your case that neat... 9/10

On side note of the cable organization.. you should whip out some spray paint and some paracord sleeving


----------



## Disturbed117

@gtz 9/10

heres mine.









dont know why but the images look dusty.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*


considering how much crap i got in there i think it came out ok



























i _love_ your res man


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


@gtz 9/10

heres mine.









dont know why but the images look dusty.


 Not bad for what you're got to work with, 9/10.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13301081*
> i _love_ your res man


lol. I thought you were talking about the resolution of his pictures at first


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*


lol. I thought you were talking about the resolution of his pictures at first


I lol'ed when I saw this, then saw that the resolution was 800x600.









@SalisburySteak: I'm sure you weren't paying attention to that when you first saw the pics, but went back when you saw that comment to do a double-check.


----------



## stRodda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


@gtz 9/10

heres mine.









dont know why but the images look dusty.


is that an ide cable going to your rom drive? holy crap man!

my mobo doesnt even have an ide slot.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stRodda*


is that an ide cable going to your rom drive? holy crap man!

my mobo doesnt even have an ide slot.


yep. soon as the drive dies im picking up a sata drive.

dont even know why msi even puts them on the board personally.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


Looks uninteresting.. but this is a cable thread. Cable management looks like a pain in a case that small, and the fact that you have a non-modular PSU and keep your case that neat... 9/10

On side note of the cable organization.. you should whip out some spray paint and some paracord sleeving










Considering I've OWNED that case, and opted to get a new case rather than try and cable manage with a centurion..I'd say that deserves a 10/10, just for being impressive.


----------



## AlanScott

I recently did a bit of cable management, along with some rerouting of tubing.


----------



## Wheezo

10/10 easy. Gorgeous.


----------



## badatgames18

i changed my tubing and cleaned it up a bit...

rating? suggestions?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanScott;13308746*
> I recently did a bit of cable management, along with some rerouting of tubing.


10/10 soo pretty!! i can never make mine as pretty as this


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


i changed my tubing and cleaned it up a bit...

rating? suggestions?


Not bad, 8/10. I was wondering if that is double sided tape holding that 200/230mm fan in place?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Not bad, 8/10. I was wondering if that is double sided tape holding that 200/230mm fan in place?


yep... it does it's job pretty good... no vibrating or sound.

I am going to try and clean it up a bit more but it's hard without those black rubber gromets or without having to mod my case


----------



## TheStealthyOne




----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*












10/10... see i don't know how i can make mine like this







it's so frustrating... i am starting to think it's either me or the case?

nice color scheme!

what can i do to make it better?

more pics:


----------



## Buska103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*












You don't even have the computer case connected to the mobo yet.. I would say why post on a cable rating thread it if it isn't completely cabled yet









8.5/10

It feels like it's missing something... btw, your PSU cable extensions are awfully shiny


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*












Is ur RAM running dual channel? Cause I haven't seen a board where dual channel is right next to eachother in ages


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


Is ur RAM running dual channel? Cause I haven't seen a board where dual channel is right next to eachother in ages


Yea, Biostar designed it weirdly.

Quote:



what can i do to make it better?


Try to straighten your cables as much as you can; make them a bit on the tight side, but not tight enough to actually damage the cables. Also, try to show as little of the cable as you can if it's not straight or curves well (EG, your mobo cable bends a bit awkwardly, and your satas aren't parallel). Other than that, your cables are good.


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*


Yea, Biostar designed it weirdly.

Try to straighten your cables as much as you can; make them a bit on the tight side, but not tight enough to actually damage the cables. Also, try to show as little of the cable as you can if it's not straight or curves well (EG, your mobo cable bends a bit awkwardly, and your satas aren't parallel). Other than that, your cables are good.


all amd boards run dual channel like that im pretty sure...


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


all amd boards run dual channel like that im pretty sure...


nuh uh... my crosshair formula would be in single channel if it was configured like that

wait... nvm i don't think so... let me look

EDIT:
here is my crosshair iv running dual channel


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


nuh uh... my crosshair formula would be in single channel if it was configured like that

wait... nvm i don't think so... let me look

EDIT:
here is my crosshair iv running dual channel 










My board runs dual channel like this also, Biostar TA890FXE


----------



## jbalsa2

I redid most of the wiring on my custom case, and added new hardware here and there. More cables to manage this time.




























Here's temperatures if your interested.

Idle:









Load:


----------



## OverSightX




----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX;13318778*










Looks really nice! but you should slap a water block on that second video card also.... then it would be perfect


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13318824*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really nice! but you should slap a water block on that second video card also.... then it would be perfect


Thanks! Just got that card a week ago. I need to see if they have a similar block for that.


----------



## riflepwnage




----------



## jbalsa2

Holy hell people! Dont post pictures of your own rig without rating/commenting on the rig above you! >


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Holy hell people! Dont post pictures of your own rig without rating/commenting on the rig above you! >










This


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riflepwnage*












Very nice. Is that PSU cover custom or a part anyone can purchase?
9/10


----------



## Kaosuonline

First time builder here. Tell me how my cables look!









Just got the cables cleaned up and concealed. Here's a quick before/after:









Thanks!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline;13328527*
> First time builder here. Tell me how my cables look!
> 
> Just got the cables cleaned up and concealed. Here's a quick before/after:
> 
> Thanks!


Not to bad for a first time builder I think. There is an art to cable's lol...I'm still working on my cable-fu


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

@Kaosuonline 9/10


----------



## riflepwnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


Very nice. Is that PSU cover custom or a part anyone can purchase?
9/10


thanks

the cover comes with the HAF X and mounts to the case perfectly, pretty sure you could find something similar


----------



## Aidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


@Kaosuonline 9/10 










Did you slice apart those IDEs with a razor? Coz that's proper old school cable management if you did, not seen that for years. AWESOME lol!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Load:










Holy moly, your load temp is 62c for running at only 2.1Ghz. I see that you've lowered the multi to 7.5 x 286, but jeez. I'd back that down because your temps have already hit safe max of 62c and your cpu voltages are all over the place, from 1.34-1.52. Also, your HT is 2860Mhz? Everywhere I've ever read states that you should stay roughly between 1900-2100Mhz, basically @ 2000Mhz.

Is this just a low level computing setup? Doesn't seem like a game rig. I would love to understand more of your approach to the overclocking and use of this rig.


----------



## jbalsa2

Thats cool and quiet, I had only one fan on the cooler for experimenting.

It throttled the multi to half to compensate for heat, it only stayed at 7.5 for a few seconds.

I now have push pull, and I load at 57 celcius steady at 4.0 ghz


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Thats cool and quiet, I had only one fan on the cooler for experimenting.

It throttled the multi to half to compensate for heat, it only stayed at 7.5 for a few seconds.

I now have push pull, and I load at 57 celcius steady at 4.0 ghz


I see, thanks for clarifying. Btw, I dig your open-air setup. Any pics of the inside?


----------



## jbalsa2

Yeah for sure


----------



## bleach

Not perfect, but usable. I need to get my hands on more sleeving. I don't like the fans wires showing.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleach;13338184*
> Not perfect, but usable. I need to get my hands on more sleeving. I don't like the fans wires showing.
> *IMG*


Just use black tape for the wires xD I've been planning on doing that for my annoyingly pink SATA cables & fan wires.


----------



## ski-bum

Thought I'd throw my HAF932 "Blue Edition" in here. You may have already seen this over on the HAF site. It just won "Hall of Fame" for April. I really think the cable mngt. really helped:










What I didn't show before was the back side:


----------



## Farih

Very nice 8.5/10









couldnt you run that blue long wire [think the usb3] under the board ?

That and making the 24 pin atx plug sleeved blue to would get yah a 9/0 from me.

a full 10/10 for you if you fully sleeve it all


----------



## Kaosuonline

@ ski-bum

WOW! That looks like what I was trying to do. 10/10 from a First time builder, other's might be a bit more critical, but it looks great to me!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13339401*
> Very nice 8.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt you run that blue long wire [think the usb3] under the board ?
> 
> That and making the 24 pin atx plug sleeved blue to would get yah a 9/0 from me.
> 
> a full 10/10 for you if you fully sleeve it all


The long thin blue wire(s) are temperture senors. One goes to the piping from the heat sinks and the other goes to the piping on the GPU.








I may have been able to tuck them under the GPU but under the MB would still show th one to the GTX480. Now you have me wondering!!!l lol
I thought about sleeving the PSU but just didn't want to disassemble the connectors.
One wire that was a complete pain was the one that comes off of the TOP of the Zalman CNPS10X-Extreme. Wasn't really sure what to do with that one. So I just ran it down the top as flat as I could:


----------



## BradleyW

9, awesome colours too!


----------



## Aidan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Just use black tape for the wires xD I've been planning on doing that for my annoyingly pink SATA cables & fan wires.


Use a black Sharpie not tape. Tape looks like tape and tape isn't a good look. Black Sharpie looks like black cable and black cable IS a good look









Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EpicPie

9/10 also!


----------



## McMogg

Hey guys, first post on the forum - as I saw this thread last night and reg'd this morning to post.
It's my first rig, Important bits:
Intel i5 760
Asus P7P55D Pro
Hyper 212+
GTX 460 
and of course - CM690II



















It's my first attempt ever, so be critical at what I need to improve.
there's no 'theme' as of yet, just black.


----------



## Kaosuonline

@ McMogg
8/10. Try tucking that HD audio front panel cable behind the PSU. The rear exhaust fan could be moved somewhere too, maybe use some hot glue and adhere the excess cable to the side of the fan (opposite to the viewing side)?

Very nice attempt! Look above for my pic post, my first rig is there too!


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McMogg*


It's my first attempt ever, so be critical at what I need to improve.
there's no 'theme' as of yet, just black.


I do see a theme here: Messy!








Loads of dust, plus lose change all over the floor!


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


I do see a theme here: Messy!








Loads of dust, plus lose change all over the floor!


Lol it's "Rate my cables" not "Rate my dusty PSU!"

and now that you mention it, I call dibs on that dime over there!


----------



## ciemnika

Couple pics of my latest (just-finished) build. Still looking for a better way to manage the SATA cable coming out of the BluRay player and need some grommets for the ports in the tray, but otherwise, pretty happy with this cable job!


----------



## kcuestag

10/10, Well done


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ciemnika*


Couple pics of my latest (just-finished) build. Still looking for a better way to manage the SATA cable coming out of the BluRay player and need some grommets for the ports in the tray, but otherwise, pretty happy with this cable job!




















Give me a bit and i'll snap a pic of how i delt with the sata cables in the case


----------



## BradleyW

9.


----------



## Flux




----------



## BradleyW

tighten those wires with something dude and it will be a solid 10!
9.5


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I gotta few pics to post. I'd give myself an 8.5 honestly. I wish my CM690II had grommets. I'll probably clean this up a bit in the future but for now its not so bad (damn pci-e power connectors really screw up my cable management)....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## reflex99

6/10

Mismatched cards make me want to cry.


----------



## Nerd0Bot

My first time: top pic before, lower is after..


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nerd0Bot*


My first time: top pic before, lower is after..


Getting there...Any way you could move that spider's nest behind the mobotray?


----------



## Nerd0Bot

yes i can do that but i need to take the pc apart to do that and i dont really trust my self to do that =S this is a very good and big case but the man who helped me put it together started with the mother bord not the power supply =S


----------



## Kaosuonline

@Nerd0Bot

WHOA, don't take this personally....

5/10
I'd even give it a 7 if all the SATA cables matched.


----------



## Nerd0Bot

nice i got 5 thout i would get 2 or 3 =D the sata cables are blue but the 2 red one come from another parts like card reader and that stuff.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerd0Bot;13364428*
> My first time: top pic before, lower is after..


2/10








You routed the CPU wire behind the mobo tray, thats a start


----------



## BradleyW

I say a 3 lol. cable tie that lot for a 5/6.

Edit: oh....you have lol!


----------



## Nerd0Bot

Im the master in this =D no one can hide better then me =D


----------



## BradleyW

ok =D


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerd0Bot;13364517*
> yes i can do that but i need to take the pc apart to do that and i dont really trust my self to do that =S this is a very good and big case but the man who helped me put it together started with the mother bord not the power supply =S


You don't need to take anything apart, just disconnect all the cables and then connect them, job done.


----------



## ROM3000

Nerd0Bot, I'm sorry but that is horrible. 2/10 You can do much better. Tighten up those cables with some zip ties or twist ties and it'll look much better. Also try to route your cables behind the motherboard tray.









Please rate and comment:


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000;13370083*
> Nerd0Bot, I'm sorry but that is horrible. 2/10 You can do much better. Tighten up those cables with some zip ties or twist ties and it'll look much better. Also try to route your cables behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please rate and comment:


looks very nice, could hide your cathode wire much better tho

8-10 in my book


----------



## koven




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

^9/10. 10/10 if the entire psu harness was single sleeved.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nerd0Bot*


Im the master in this =D no one can hide better then me =D



Challenge Accepted


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


Thought I'd throw my HAF932 "Blue Edition" in here. You may have already seen this over on the HAF site. It just won "Hall of Fame" for April. I really think the cable mngt. really helped:











Always one of my favorite HAF builds. Love the color almost went blue and might change. But I really like the tight single sleeves a lot better than the bulky individually sleeved cables.


----------



## v1p3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13308888*
> i changed my tubing and cleaned it up a bit...
> 
> rating? suggestions?


how is that 200mm fan being held in place, and how good is it cooling the GPU?


----------



## illum

god damn people

i have no idea how you guys can get all these things so clean. i cannot find a way to get my case to look so clean.

ill take a pic and post


----------



## dan_ep82

DF-30 Had to redo wiring from PSU to hide the cables,I find very little in terms of cable management with the DF-30. Still looks the buissness though I think










Sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## Nerd0Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


^9/10. 10/10 if the entire psu harness was single sleeved.

Challenge Accepted


You know i was joking ?! =D


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1p3r;13370617*
> how is that 200mm fan being held in place, and how good is it cooling the GPU?


really good ducktape









and it really helps in cooling... a good 3-5C at load

i will guess more now with a heatsink that isn't purely external exhaust... [twin frozr II vs reference]


----------



## Rai

Gonna paint the interior black at some point when the I get the time... also get some insulation tape for the random fan wires. was just a quick put together. may change the sata cables to blue ones also to match the main board. and going to look into doing a false floor mod for it.


----------



## dan_ep82

7.5
If you ran the fan wire behind the mobo and tightened up the HDD wires id give 8.5


----------



## BradleyW

Corsair heatsink? wow, it's interesting to see how companies started off in perticular markets.


----------



## v1p3r

how often do you guys clean your PCs? some of the pics here are AMAZINGLY clean.


----------



## Rai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Corsair heatsink? wow, it's interesting to see how companies started off in perticular markets.


pErticular? surely you mean particular if your from the UK..

but yeah Corsair heatsink I'd say its good, keeps my temps at 29 degrees idle and around 60 on full load at the most.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rai*


pErticular? surely you mean particular if your from the UK..

but yeah Corsair heatsink I'd say its good, keeps my temps at 29 degrees idle and around 60 on full load at the most.


Hell i go to the USA all the time. A word or two is bound to stick now and again!


----------



## sweffymo

It's spelled "particular" here in the US as well...


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ffejrxx*


looks very nice, could hide your cathode wire much better tho

8-10 in my book


Thanks, how would you recommend hiding them? I've tried extending the wires but that ends up dimming the cathodes.


----------



## ciemnika

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*












Slick.

10/10


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Really? Just one rating? And he marked me off on my cable management because I have two different EVGA 560Ti's???


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Really? Just one rating? And he marked me off on my cable management because I have two different EVGA 560Ti's???


yeah, that's how this thread goes, most of the time you don't even get a rating

i'd say 6/10. you have some series sleeving to so and I'm sure the back of your mobo tray is rather messy since the wires seem all crammed.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1p3r*


how often do you guys clean your PCs? some of the pics here are AMAZINGLY clean.


the point of having these nice pictures is that the machines should be clean. therefore, usually right before we take pictures


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Thanks, how would you recommend hiding them? I've tried extending the wires but that ends up dimming the cathodes.


is it long enough to run the wire under the hard drive bay area, and mount the inverter in the fdd bay


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13374652*
> yeah, that's how this thread goes, most of the time you don't even get a rating
> 
> i'd say 6/10. you have some series sleeving to so and *I'm sure the back of your mobo tray is rather messy* since the wires seem all crammed.


Lol, how'd you guess? Thanks for the honest rating!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13377956*
> Lol, how'd you guess? Thanks for the honest rating!


lol I apparently have psychic powers, but in all honestly when I put the first iteration of my build together I just crammed everything in the back until I got to sleeving everything, then after custom lengths were made I had no trouble routing everything cleanly.


----------



## Moonzi

I'm afraid...


----------



## badatgames18

^ 7/10... in need of some zip-ties, and you need to hide the wires behind the mobo tray if you can... try and take some of the slack off of the wires also


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonzi;13378120*
> I'm afraid...
> 
> *


can be done better.
the 8 pin can be routed from behind
untangle the mess at the bottom
the sata cables should exit from the back instead.
but still not a bad effort








a 7.5/10 from me
this are my old pics from my cm5ii which have the same layout
its not neat either but still


----------



## terence52

* double post.


----------



## Moonzi

I need to buy the extension for the 8pin...the wire itself isn't long enough to go out the slot next to the mobo out back I'm waiting for my new heatsink so maybe I'll buy that now....I'll definitely try and neaten up the SATA cables. Some of the pictures in this thread are insane and make me so jealous


----------



## Chewy




----------



## badatgames18

^10/10 for me... i can't really point at anything that would be an issue... great job!


----------



## pepejovi

@Chewy: 2 Things that bother me... The ziptie on the SSD and the Green light on the motherboard =D Otherwise perfect!!!


----------



## SethCohen

Sweet pictures in here.. love your cable managements!








One day, I will post mine one too.. I hope this moment will come faster!


----------



## Chewy

Thx for the comments


----------



## Jim McNasty

Okay heres my pride and joy....



















and just coz i want to show of my modded case....









Personally i don't think its that bad, sadly my case is a little on the small side so hiding some cables is almost impossible!

What y'all think?


----------



## badatgames18

^7/10 try and uncross some of those wires and maybe figure out a way to get them behind the mobo trey?

Please rate mine


----------



## Modz

Before:


After:


----------



## Jim McNasty

badatgames18......thats one sick rig, you are now my enemy







9/10
I'll have another rework of mine tomoz and hit you back with some more pics, any excuse to have a tinker LOL!


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jim McNasty*


badatgames18......thats one sick rig, you are now my enemy







9/10
I'll have another rework of mine tomoz and hit you back with some more pics, any excuse to have a tinker LOL!


Great







i'd love to see it! then we can compare.... let me get some more zip ties... lol

@ modz... very clean, 9.5/10 maybe tighten the slack or get some black sata cables for your optical drive


----------



## faulkton




----------



## badatgames18

10/10... i really love the sleeving on the ax series... i am jelly


----------



## Kaosuonline

8/10 Cause I can't see the whole thing... any other pictures of the whole inside??


----------



## reflex99

win by default? 
:
(click to enlarge)


----------



## Ovlazek

Finally got rid of the Antec 900 for this build. By comparison the R3 was a dream to work with. Except for maybe the loose grommets that come out with every little move of the cables.
Whatcha think?









Considering this is my backup build, I am not going to sleeve anything. It's not worth my time for this one.


----------



## hodgoes2001

My cooler master CM690II cabling


----------



## Zaiber

Every time I update my rig I post a new pic up here to see if it was an improvement or not, so here we go!


----------



## EpicPie

^ Looks really good, 10/10


----------



## Maximax

Hey guys I just wanted to show you the cable management I pulled off 
Let me know what you think
this is the gallery 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sorry I think I repeated some images and
Hey guys I just wanted to show you the cable management I pulled off 
Let me know what you think
this is the gallery 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sorry I think I repeated some images
LOL sorry about the visible dust I have to dust it out


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I think we get the picture... 8/10 tons of stray wires and heat shrink doesn't match. How about behind the mobo tray?


----------



## atennisplayah

The guy meshed his sli bridge...round of applause


----------



## Moonzi

I need to learn from you people badly...


----------



## atennisplayah

Heres my beastin rig while im here




























xena


----------



## OverSightX

^8/10 because It looks like it was difficult to hide anything in that case.

Heres mine.. again because I never rated the above pic..


----------



## Stance

9.5/10, looks great. Just the yellow PCI-E cables interfere a little with the colour-scheme.

I'm working on a major revamp of my 902 at the moment, got over €60 worth of sleeving, extensions and matte black paint coming in today. Aside from my blue motherboard the case will be completely black, down to fan & frontpanel cables being sprayed black. Shooting for the cleanest 902 on OCN.


----------



## OverSightX

Thanks! I think im to lazy to sleeve the cables. I might just get sleeved extensions. Look foward to seeing your build. I have a lot of lights but I also like the ninja looking towers.


----------



## Jim McNasty

Okay after two days, lots of swearing and hundreds of zip ties later.......



















Temp sensors are from top to bottom, cpu, ram, sdd, gfx1, gfx2



















Not perfect i know, but i think its about as tidy as i can get in such a small case and all the peripherals i have.
The cable running from my X-fi to the front bay is a problem and i really cant hide it anywhere without losing the front bay which i don't want to do lol!


----------



## EpicPie

6/10. Not the best, but could use quite a bit of work.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jim McNasty*


Okay after two days, lots of swearing and hundreds of zip ties later.......



















Temp sensors are from top to bottom, cpu, ram, sdd, gfx1, gfx2



















Not perfect i know, but i think its about as tidy as i can get in such a small case and all the peripherals i have. 
The cable running from my X-fi to the front bay is a problem and i really cant hide it anywhere without losing the front bay which i don't want to do lol!


I have that same case, For the price, I don't think there was anything better out there.


----------



## Bryst

MY Xigmatek Utgard.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I think we get the picture... 8/10 tons of stray wires and heat shrink doesn't match. How about behind the mobo tray?












I give you a 9.5/10. Nice job!


----------



## seether8

*MY NEW RİG







*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seether8*


*MY NEW RİG







*


Nice 8/10, pretty clean.

Ps. That is nearly the exact rig I'll be running when my MivE and 2500k show up on Monday. I've even got the Tridents as well, haha.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seether8*


*MY NEW RİG







*


LOVE the color scheme!


----------



## seether8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Nice 8/10, pretty clean.

Ps. That is nearly the exact rig I'll be running when my MivE and 2500k show up on Monday. I've even got the Tridents as well, haha.










*thax for your comment







*


----------



## seether8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


LOVE the color scheme!


I agree







carefully picked İt


----------



## Soulniz

Gonna look so much better when I get some sleeved cables and a bigger PSU that can hide some of the big hole.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

@Soulniz awesome rig mate that's the most tidy rig i've ever seen









Here is my rig:


----------



## Alex132

9.5/10

Just sleeve those cables








Otherwise you got the exact same theme as my case







!


----------



## Jim McNasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryst*


I have that same case, For the price, I don't think there was anything better out there.


Great job on yours there, i see you've made use of the extra fan on the bottom, i couldn't put one there, the cables running from my psu means it wont fit









Yeah im thinking about getting a bigger case later in the year ready for bulldozer...(if i can afford it lol) I do love this case though i have to be honest!
I bought all xigmatek fans like you for it, i wish i'd got two for my H50 rad but ho hum, you cant see inside it most the time anyway lol


----------



## iNs3CuRe

Not finished yet but this is my Coolermaster Elite 330 case:


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;13415294*
> @Soulniz awesome rig mate that's the most tidy rig i've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my rig:










9/10. Sleeving makes your rig look like it's at a whole different level.


----------



## Stance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNs3CuRe;13416219*
> Not finished yet but this is my Coolermaster Elite 330 case:


If the not finished part is sleeved power cables, a 10/10 wouldn't be out of order.


----------



## crayzcreationz

Waiting To Order My Sleeving Kit So What Do Yall Think. Also I Gotta Install my 8 Pin Extension When i Order My Sleeving Kit this is how its looks now.
























This Was Before i Got My New Psu


----------



## Davitz

Here's mine, I think I'm just gonna take a bag of black tie-wraps to the cables and slim em down and more streamline.


----------



## crayzcreationz

Nice ass System Rate it a 9/10 all you need is tie raps. Ay where can i get those Black Rubber things on the holes you got so they wont see the cables in the back?

Also Bro where can i find a good sleeving kit for my system? i wana sleeve my whole psu and cables?
I want a Full Kit So i wont waste To much money somthing real good i was thinking Blue Dark Blue What do you think?


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz;13417098*
> Waiting To Order My Sleeving Kit So What Do Yall Think. Also I Gotta Install my 8 Pin Extension When i Order My Sleeving Kit this is how its looks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> If you dont mind me asking. Where did you get thoses case feet? I would like some for my HafX.


----------



## crayzcreationz

It came with the haf 932







So yea idk where else you can get them at. You can probably order some at cooler master website they might have extra parts for my case like the legs.


----------



## Davitz

Thanks Bro!

I have no idea where to get the full kit, possibly mnpctech or a mod shop like that. Pretty sure there's some artisan's on here that can do your PSU for 120-170.

I got my 24 and 8 pin power connector extensions through NZXT, they have them on newegg. The 850HX though has nice management like the 750HX, just gotta wrap the black cables around the 12V line and strap in some tie-wraps to hide it.

Yeah i'll pick up the wraps tonight on my way home and the rubber things came with the Phantom. Coolermaster should have some on their e-store for your HAF932, otherwise try home depot or lowes for rubber grommets. Make sure to take measurements to get the right size then take an exacto knife and cut a slit or a small elongated oval in the middle. Even some U-channel and elbow grease would look good!


----------



## crayzcreationz

Ight Bro. Look I found this what do you think about this kit i called and asked they said it can do my whole Psu and System: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8964/slt-33/ModSmart_Professional_System_Sleeving_Kit_-_UV_Blue_SKIT2-UVB.html?tl=g35c183s992

Or This one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/8965/slt-31.jpg/slt-31/ModSmart_Professional_System_Sleeving_Kit_-_Black_SKIT2-BK.html?tl=g35c183s992

What do you Think I want some Advice lol.


----------



## Davitz

Looks great! But since your modular cables are already sleeved so to say, in a very elegant black thanks to corsair, i'd reccomend to only do the 12V rail for now.

I'd only reccomend doing the modular cables if it was professionally done just incase the cutting tool slips and ya cut a few wires or just for worst case scenario aye. If you have a fan grill on the underside of your PSU i'd reccomend flipping it so your cables are easier to route and you can hide the 12V rail better


----------



## crayzcreationz

That power Supply Only Has one Hole Doesnt it? If I flit it then the fan Blows Down Instead of up.


----------



## 98uk

Last shots before my machine moves to a 650D


----------



## Davitz

Yep, but better routing and no hot air blowing out of your PSU under load onto your gpu and in your case. Flip her upside down if you've got the vent for it in the bottom of the case like how mine is.


----------



## crayzcreationz

oh thanx bro for the advice ima do that right now. Also What Cables Do i sleeve should i do it Uv Blue or Black. You said the Motherboard cable how about the Original Cables that Come Like on the Psu Like the 8pin and the Gpu Pci Cables?


----------



## Davitz

Well the 850HX's PCI-E cables are already 'sleeved' so don't touch those, let a pro do it imo. Only do the 12V line with the 24 pin and 4+4 pin connector with the sleeving.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz*


Ight Bro. Look I found this what do you think about this kit i called and asked they said it can do my whole Psu and System: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/89...tl=g35c183s992

Or This one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...tl=g35c183s992

What do you Think I want some Advice lol.


I ordered that blue kit years ago. That sleeving is awful. IMO sleeving only looks good if it's single cable sleeved. I'd definitely go with MDPC sleeving. There's definitely a reason it's unanimously the best quality sleeving out there.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I ordered that blue kit years ago. That sleeving is awful. IMO sleeving only looks good if it's single cable sleeved. I'd definitely go with MDPC sleeving. There's definitely a reason it's unanimously the best quality sleeving out there.


That or paracord, paracord is awesome.


----------



## GIPrice




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


That or paracord, paracord is awesome.


especially at 1/10th the price


----------



## crayzcreationz

So how much would i have to order? how much am i looking at spending?


----------



## InerTia*

Heres mah baby 10/10 GIPrice


----------



## EpicPie

I used to have that same rocketfish cooler. It easily withstood 3.8GHz on my i5-750. haha


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InerTia*;13425478*
> Heres mah baby 10/10 GIPrice


pretty good... is there any way to route the cpu power cable behind the motherboard tray? 9/10

here is mine:

































will update when i get my silverstone raven case!! can't wait


----------



## EpicPie

Looks pretty good. 8/10


----------



## Sputtle

nope... it's a sound card..


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

From your sig rig... "Nvidia GTX 260 - 900MB - 1GHz"

I understand your having rounded the 896MB to 900MB, but 1Ghz? If that's your core, then I would love to see the proof, but if it's your shaders than they are underclocked...


----------



## BradleyW

9/10


----------



## jyk

Here's mine, let me know what ya think,










Thanks,

Jyk


----------



## Davitz

9/10 because of the lack of routing holes in that case.

Looks good, sleeve those wires and it'll be 10/10


----------



## swrmxs

9/10 pretty good

Here is about 1 1/2 hours work on my 900 to try and get better cable management but it hasn't worked out so i'm going to possibly switch to a CM-690 II Advanced soon.


----------



## Alex132

1/10
Did you get your PSU and just throw it into the case, hoping the wires were magical and hid themselves?


----------



## Davitz

2/10 - i've seen worse.

Tie wraps and paitence are your friend.

That said, got a 20 pack of black tie-wraps and im tightening up my gpu connections and such tonight, will be posting new pics when im done.

//Edit//


----------



## Ovlazek

^9/10 I wish I could get my Phantom looking as good. I have about a half inch bulge on the right side of the case.

I didn't get a rating on my back up build from a few pages back though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13386298*
> Finally got rid of the Antec 900 for this build. By comparison the R3 was a dream to work with. Except for maybe the loose grommets that come out with every little move of the cables.
> Whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is my backup build, I am not going to sleeve anything. It's not worth my time for this one.


----------



## Davitz

9.5/10 VERY CLEAN

I love how your PSU cables are routed through, maybe grab a NZXT 24 pin connector to make that 24pin black and sleeve or electrical tape the pci-e connector.


----------



## hzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13428190*
> 
> here is mine:


This isnt a smartarse question as i am learning, but is a 360 radiator really necessary for just a cpu loop? Beside the obvious are there any advantages over a 240?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac;13447699*
> This isnt a smartarse question as i am learning, but is a 360 radiator really necessary for just a cpu loop? Beside the obvious are there any advantages over a 240?


Well, noise could be a concern for him so for optimum cooling whilst still being quiet might be using low speed fans on the radiator.

He might also be upgrading his loop soon, or maybe he just wants a big OC and lower temps.

All are possibilities


----------



## sprower

Here's mine. It looks like plenty of space to hide cables... In reality I only had an inch by inch and a half to cram it in.


















Wish I could get these better but it's just tooo cramped underneath.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Looks like a 10/10!! Good work.

Can you post some more pictures?


----------



## Kaosuonline

@ swrmxs: uh.... 2/10 cause no cables from your camera are showing








@ Davitz 8/10
@ Ovlazek 7/10
@ sprower 8/10, maybe 9? You got any better pictures?


----------



## pepejovi

*I'm challenging all non-modular PSU owners to hide ALL their cables behind the motherboard tray!*

I'm gonna attempt this next weekend, I'll post results.


----------



## ana3mic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


*I'm challenging all non-modular PSU owners to hide ALL their cables behind the motherboard tray!*

I'm gonna attempt this next weekend, I'll post results.










That was with my "old" CM GX-550W and ASUS 460 DC, think it came really good for 1st ever build in the CM 690 II:

Here's the back (what a mess!):

It's a lot cleaner especially the back with the HX850, have to take pics with it but am too lazy


----------



## Rixon

9/10, the tubing on the cables may look clean but it also detracts from the rig as a whole, and a red sata cable

Wooo! Home-made Tech bench!!


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


*I'm challenging all non-modular PSU owners to hide ALL their cables behind the motherboard tray!*

I'm gonna attempt this next weekend, I'll post results.










I already tried in my case...








Got it all behind the mobo but i have to much in my case to hide it all


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


*I'm challenging all non-modular PSU owners to hide ALL their cables behind the motherboard tray!*

I'm gonna attempt this next weekend, I'll post results.










umm...All my wires are behind the mobotray...and I use a pile of crap antec 620w PSU....not that hard to do?
Attachment 210059

If you want a more clear pic of the PSU cords say so and Ill take one real fast.


----------



## pepejovi

Stop whining, not all challenges have to be hard.


----------



## badatgames18

^ nice 10/10 although a bit dusty
This rig will be gone in 2 days! yay


































can't wait until my new stuff comes


----------



## Ren-dog

Just built this at work... Even modified the case for cable routing behind mobo tray.









3x80gb 2x40gb 2xDvd-rw 1xFloppy


----------



## badatgames18

are those pata cables? those would be really hard to hide... so 8/10 for that, have you tried hiding any other cables behind the mobo tray? Try to get some slack out of the cables for a tigher cleaner look


----------



## Ren-dog

Thats all i can do in that case, i had to bend the front of the mobo tray just to pass the cables through, even cut a hole up next to the psu. There is nowhere else to put the cables and yes they are pata









I'm about to raid the lot of them.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Okay, here is mine









Attachment 210101

Attachment 210102

This is where the Transformer nickname comes in









Attachment 210103

Cable Management itself.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*


Okay, here is mine









Attachment 210094

Attachment 210095

Attachment 210096


none of these work :\\


----------



## Rucka315




----------



## badatgames18

that doesn't look like a ud7? not your sig rig i take it? 9/10


----------



## kcuestag

I'd say 8/10 for the last Phanom White pictures, there's a lot that can be improved there in terms of cable management and sleeving could be done too to be a 10!









However, the components are a good 10!


----------



## aTTaXu

wanting to do something about my wires, But figured id post these, take suggestions before i start the wire tuck


----------



## kcuestag

There is sadly close to none space to put the wires behind the motherboard tray.

If you wanted to hide all those cables, the only solution would be a new case...

What case is it? Looks like a Cooler Master CM-690 but with no inside painting.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


none of these work :\\


Fixed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Why is sleeving a prerequisite for a 10/10? What if somebody just doesn't like the look of a 1000 tiny cables bundled together? These ratings should be about the actual routing and orginization of the cables, not whether or not they are sleeved....


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Why is sleeving a prerequisite for a 10/10? What if somebody just doesn't like the look of a 1000 tiny cables bundled together? These ratings should be about the actual routing and orginization of the cables, not whether or not they are sleeved....


It's a "rate my cables" thread, it never explicitly said "rate my cable management".


----------



## aTTaXu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


There is sadly close to none space to put the wires behind the motherboard tray.

If you wanted to hide all those cables, the only solution would be a new case...

What case is it? Looks like a Cooler Master CM-690 but with no inside painting.


it is a Cooler Master CM 690 i msorry if i pissed anyone off for posting it lol just didnt know if anything could be done about this cluster****...it keeps it cool im happy with case it has 9 fans in it. But the wires bug me


----------



## Rucka315

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


that doesn't look like a ud7? not your sig rig i take it? 9/10


Yea that is a p67a-ud7-b3


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


It's a "rate my cables" thread, it never explicitly said "rate my cable management".










Exactly, not to mention everyone as a different criteria at the time they rate the cables.

I never give an 10/10 unless there's some sleeving or if the cables are perfectly hided at 100%.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aTTaXu*


it is a Cooler Master CM 690 i msorry if i pissed anyone off for posting it lol just didnt know if anything could be done about this cluster****...it keeps it cool im happy with case it has 9 fans in it. But the wires bug me










Well, the CM690 should have at least a bit of space behind the mobo tray, or at least I thought so....









If it has, then you should route the cables behind that motherboard tray so you can get yourself a better cable management, and what's most important for me, a better airflow.

PS: You didn't piss anyone off, at least not me.


----------



## Rucka315

attaxu


----------



## aTTaXu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rucka315*


attaxu 















Im getting one


----------



## wonderlust

I cannot remember if I posted this after a system change...


----------



## Nemesis158

Looks good man, i say 9/10









Check these out:


----------



## Ren-dog

Built this for a client at work. Half an hour :/


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aTTaXu;13474509*
> it is a Cooler Master CM 690 i msorry if i pissed anyone off for posting it lol just didnt know if anything could be done about this cluster****...it keeps it cool im happy with case it has 9 fans in it. But the wires bug me


Does your motherboard have any 3 pin ports for fans you can use?


----------



## BradleyW

I give that a 8. Not much more you can do with it. What you have done is great so far


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


Built this for a client at work. Half an hour :/










5/10 unsleeved cables are so ugly







I guess pretty good for the time put in. Poor CPU dealing with a stock heat sink


----------



## Stance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13485690*
> Built this for a client at work. Half an hour :/


It doesn't look too appealing, but then again it's far from a complete mess. 8/10


----------



## sarge88

I like the first pic on here.. really open lol.. anyway heres my current rig-
Sorry for the kinda blurry pic. all i have is my phone.


----------



## Stance

Not bad, only room for improvement I see is sleeving and the wiring in the top. 9/10


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarge88;13499240*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 8/10 looks pretty good but those cables on top are kind of an eye sore.
> 
> here is the latest of mine
> 
> [IMG alt="unlednw.jpg"]http://imageshack.us/m/828/7327/unlednw.jpg


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sladesurfer;998941*
> show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start
> 
> *My rig*


Not really done. No video cards which are impossible to hide cables.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13500023*
> Not really done. No video cards which are impossible to hide cables.


dude you quoted the OP who posted that in 2006!


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13500023*
> Not really done. No video cards which are impossible to hide cables.


Actually he does have a gpu on, its just the PCI-E power alone is enough.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;13500036*
> dude you quoted the OP who posted that in 2006!


And he also qouted every picture!!!!!!!


----------



## {uZa}DOA




----------



## KShirza1

10/10, but obsidian makes it to easy


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

{uZa}DOA and KShirza1, you need to rate the cables above you when you post your pics.


----------



## hzac

Just did this today







Im pretty proud actually

BEFORE:

























AND AFTER:

















Sorry about the IDE lol.

If anyone is curious how I got to this stage with my old case, in regards to the holes i cute, I did a little write up HERE


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA;13505754*


9/10
This is awesome.
I'm making something simmilar Blue&White cables


----------



## ryan w

working on a 690 as we speak certainly had to do case cutting to make it work


----------



## bob808

recently completed build *for sale*

































link to for sale thread- http://www.overclock.net/full-systems/1007387-madkat-games-700d-super-computer-pictures.html

build log- http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/976107-mkg-700d.html


----------



## EpicPie

10/10

Looks incredible!


----------



## bob808

Thanks EpicPie- I'm digging your Carbon fiber mods. I just ordered some of the stuff you used









sorry for the OT post.


----------



## KShirza1

still needs sleeving and liquid


----------



## Stance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


recently completed build *for sale*










Absolutely amazing, the definition of clean. 10/10


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


Thanks EpicPie- I'm digging your Carbon fiber mods. I just ordered some of the stuff you used









sorry for the OT post.


Thanks.









@ Shirza, nice test bench. I don't think I could rate the wire management on it as it's only a test bench. But I'll say 8/10. haha


----------



## Alecthar

I feel like I can maybe move the GPU power cables slightly to improve things a bit more, but the positioning makes it look/feel like I'm crushing/twisting the SATA connectors. I'm still trying to work up the desire to sleeve all the cabling. So far the sheer amount of time and effort involved is doing a good job of convincing me not to.


----------



## kuehlman

Just installed the corsair a70! It's HUGE, I can't wait to turn it on and test it out

Look at all that dust, oh well, the cable management is as good as I can currently get it.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13516434*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 8.5/10 Nice job! Keep it up man- it's worth it, it's looking sweet! I only took off 1.5 for seeing the fan wires on the push/pull fans on the Mega. I know their braided, but no need to see them imo.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kuehlman;13519008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed the corsair a70! It's HUGE, I can't wait to turn it on and test it out
> 
> Look at all that dust, oh well, the cable management is as good as I can currently get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10 could be cleaner and I auto deduct points for ribbon cables lol
> 
> I'll post this one for a rating-
Click to expand...


----------



## pmrballer123

you took 1.5 off for seeing lousy cpu fan wires that are neatly wrapped around the fan




























sir its defiantly a 10/10 or at little a 9.8/10


----------



## groos

A lot of well done cases in this thread. Almost embarrassed to post mine










050.jpg by dgr00s, on Flickr


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groos;13519144*
> A lot of well done cases in this thread. Almost embarrassed to post mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 050.jpg by dgr00s, on Flickr


I'd give it a 7/10 but that case looks hard to deal with. You could definately use some extending of the wires that go to the upper case fan... maybe you could rotate that top fan so the wire is toward the back instead of the front for a little bit of slack. Maybe also route the front i/o wires (power/reset/usb/audio f/p) behind the mobo and have them shoot out at the bottom of your board, With the gpu there, you wouldn't even see 'em.

Nicely done sir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;13519087*
> you took 1.5 off for seeing lousy cpu fan wires that are neatly wrapped around the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sir its defiantly a 10/10 or at little a 9.8/10


Here I was sitting here thinking that 8.5 was a good score... silly me. should definately be 10 out of 10.







let me ammend my score to appease you






























cmon baller, don't tell me how to rate, even the op of that pc thinks he could do it better. I took one point for the mega's fan wires. The other -.5 if for the back if you must know.

Again Alecthar, great job man!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13516434*


i would say 9/10
personally i would just take the time to sleeve your cables and i would rotate the fans on the mega so that you dont see the wires... once you sleeve the wires they will be much easier to work with and you shouldn't have a problem dealing with the GPU wires... once this is done i would say a solid 10









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;13519065*
> I'll post this one for a rating-


looks prity nice... i would say 9.5/10... the only thing that i can find wrong (other than wires not being sleeved







) is the front OI connectors being colorful and the weird loop on the wire up by your 5.25 bays... i would just sleeve the OI connectors like you do fan wires, or color them black with a sharpie (ik this sounds weird, but it works)... this is a nice set up and i am seriously nit picking, so good job









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;13519087*
> you took 1.5 off for seeing lousy cpu fan wires that are neatly wrapped around the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sir its defiantly a 10/10 or at little a 9.8/10


dont tell other people how to rate... its disrespectful... simply put your own rating on it an give a reason... if you disagee with a rating and feel you need to say it, be kind about it and just say why... there is no need for







or any other emoticons


----------



## Theory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


Not really done. No video cards which are impossible to hide cables.


No video card? You blind son?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Theory*


No video card? You blind son?


lol... if i had to guess he is not use to low power GPUs that dont need more power


----------



## groos

thanks, ill def use your advice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;13519176*
> I'd give it a 7/10 but that case looks hard to deal with. You could definately use some extending of the wires that go to the upper case fan... maybe you could rotate that top fan so the wire is toward the back instead of the front for a little bit of slack. Maybe also route the front i/o wires (power/reset/usb/audio f/p) behind the mobo and have them shoot out at the bottom of your board, With the gpu there, you wouldn't even see 'em.
> 
> Nicely done sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was sitting here thinking that 8.5 was a good score... silly me. should definately be 10 out of 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me ammend my score to appease you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmon baller, don't tell me how to rate, even the op of that pc thinks he could do it better. I took one point for the mega's fan wires. The other -.5 if for the back if you must know.
> 
> Again Alecthar, great job man!


----------



## moy

hi

I saw some UV wire recently and would like to know if any body has any any pics of it sleeved with a "loose" weave sleeve. I want to see if it looks like light/energy is bursting from the sleeve. I've looked around but all my search terms aren't working.

thanks


----------



## mru

You've gotta be patient, because that would be an extremely rare combination since it defeats the very basic use of sleeving: hide the wire.........

Maybe it would be quicker to order a small piece (remnant) from a sleeving supplier and see for yourself (with minimal investment).
Alternatively, you could contact one of the sleeving masters with good photo skills in one of the dedicated threads, and send him a sample of your UV wire........


----------



## smorg

I have actually moved the power cabled on the h50 to go directly up and behind the motherboard but apart form that this is how it looks now


----------



## masonkian

very clean m8


----------



## bob808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


I have actually moved the power cabled on the h50 to go directly up and behind the motherboard but apart form that this is how it looks now




























9/10 Very nice. You stated that you moved the wire going over the top of your ram. The only other thing I might suggest would be to move the pci-e power cable for your lower card down a bit so it comes out the grommet that is directly above said card. Whats the back look like? Almost as good as possible









Quote:



Originally Posted by *masonkian*


very clean m8











Wires? what wires? we don't need no stinking wires!
Seriously, great job! 9+/10


----------



## Farih

9/10 that thing is packed !!
btw why the 2nd graphic card so bended ?

@ Smorg, Where is your CF connector ?


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


9/10 Very nice. You stated that you moved the wire going over the top of your ram. The only other thing I might suggest would be to move the pci-e power cable for your lower card down a bit so it comes out the grommet that is directly above said card. Whats the back look like? Almost as good as possible










I kept the wires like that so it wouldent interefere with or be near the fans









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


9/10 that thing is packed !!
btw why the 2nd graphic card so bended ?

@ Smorg, Where is your CF connector ?










Cf connector is back on









and the 2nd card just sits like that for some reason lol I have swaped the cards over but was exactly the same but they seem to work fine and tbh its barely noticable


----------



## Rowey

Still need sorting out a bit, but if you can see what i did with the spare HDD cage. It's very useful to hide cables just need to cable tie the daisy chains in there.


























Big improvement from the end of last year:


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Still need sorting out a bit, but if you can see what i did with the spare HDD cage. It's very useful to hide cables just need to cable tie the daisy chains in there.











8/10 because there are some improvments you could make very easily.. like remove excess slack by hiding it in the back, hide the extra cables in the back, remove spare cages and keep your really nice black and blue cables together


----------



## -javier-




----------



## masonkian

looks good m8

get those 580's watercooled


----------



## YtKwonG

So, i spent more than half a day doing this.

Would love to hear comments. But things i know for sure, i need to sleeve my cables, specially the 2 Gentle Typhoons. But anyways, have a look and do critic it, i'm open to suggestions of all sorts. =)


----------



## drum corp 24

here it is... soon NZXT sleeve cables so it will look cleaner and prettier


----------



## Alex132

Use







to make it show up in the thread


----------



## drum corp 24

bump!


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drum corp 24*


here it is... soon NZXT sleeve cables so it will look cleaner and prettier












9/10 as the rainbow coloured cables burn my eyes.. apart from that pretty spot on.. dont know whats going on with the cable in the shadow at top left..


----------



## BradleyW

Looks clean. Good Stuff. 9/10


----------



## drum corp 24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


9/10 as the rainbow coloured cables burn my eyes.. apart from that pretty spot on.. dont know whats going on with the cable in the shadow at top left..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Looks clean. Good Stuff. 9/10


thank you guys. soon ill order some sleeved cables so it will look cleaner, that's for sure!


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13535901*
> @ Smorg, Where is your CF connector ?


Just modded it... hated the look of the copper LOL


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;13562455*
> thank you guys. soon ill order some sleeved cables so it will look cleaner, that's for sure!


btw you can buy briaded cable extenders for the front pnael cables







i think nzxt make them


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13566227*
> Just modded it... hated the look of the copper LOL
> 
> -snip-


That is _awesome!!_


----------



## moy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;13534366*
> Maybe it would be quicker to order a small piece (remnant) from a sleeving supplier and see for yourself (with minimal investment).
> wire........


That was plan B.


----------



## k1msta

just finish mine.. countless hours of cuts/burns/stab/eye popping.. I am final done
























































i only have 1 4pin connector, everything else is connected to the ground terminal and that saved alot of space.

spent only under $30 done with paracords

i would like to thank you folks in OCN for the ideas and inspiration. it was fun and now.. i need to find something else to do


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Don't look now.. there's centipede in your case! I kid, I kid.

9/10, I really dig the blue/black combo.


----------



## BradleyW

God help you if you ever had a hardware issue and had to dismount all that! Good job man. 9/10!


----------



## Farih

First time i tryed to instal watercooling








here the result...


----------



## Blech

I am a new member. I havn't built a rig in a very long time. Back then (mid 90s) there wasn't much thought to the inside of a case. Before getting back into computers I did research. After finding OCN I found myself coming back so many times since this site has a wealth of knowledge. OCN became pretty much my sole source to this build. This build was influenced by this thread and the Official HAF case thread. I appreciate the community here.

Here are some pics of the rig that all of you influenced. please rate my cables:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


First time i tryed to instal watercooling








here the result...
http://i56.tinypic.com/29kqf4n.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
9/10.

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

Originally Posted by [B]Blech[/B]
[URL=showthread.php?s=7cbacc57dd35bcffd2623e1b5502316d&p=13578199#post13578199][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]

I am a new member. I havn't built a rig in a very long time. Back then (mid 90s) there wasn't much thought to the inside of a case. Before getting back into computers I did research. After finding OCN I found myself coming back so many times since this site has a wealth of knowledge. OCN became pretty much my sole source to this build. This build was influenced by this thread and the Official HAF case thread. I appreciate the community here.

Here are some pics of the rig that all of you influenced. please rate my cables:


10/10. But it's pretty dark.

I think i've done a good job. Apart from the rainbow coloured 24 pin, lol.


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13585732*
> 9/10.
> 
> 10/10. But it's pretty dark.
> 
> I think i've done a good job. Apart from the rainbow coloured 24 pin, lol.


Yeah its pretty good









now sleeve that psu







.


----------



## BradleyW

9/10


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1msta*


just finish mine.. countless hours of cuts/burns/stab/eye popping.. I am final done
















i only have 1 4pin connector, everything else is connected to the ground terminal and that saved alot of space.

spent only under $30 done with paracords

i would like to thank you folks in OCN for the ideas and inspiration. it was fun and now.. i need to find something else to do










Can anyone give me information on that terminal thing attached in this pic. I am very intrested in it. What is it for? How does it work? Where can I get one? etc... Good job too btw!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


Can anyone give me information on that terminal thing attached in this pic. I am very intrested in it. What is it for? How does it work? Where can I get one? etc... Good job too btw!


They're self made, they are power hubs, and they are used to control multiple items at once; or to power multiple items at once.

IE many fans and a few pumps in a water cooling loop.


----------



## Nakattk

Oh ok I was hoping I could just go buy one at lowes. I have seen them before on other cases. I have been trying to come up with a way to get rid of my front panel cables from the inside view of my case. I thought that might do the trick some way.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakattk;13612604*
> Oh ok I was hoping I could just go buy one at lowes. I have seen them before on other cases. I have been trying to come up with a way to get rid of my front panel cables from the inside view of my case. I thought that might do the trick some way.


Lowes' would not be the right place.
Try a car audio outfitter!
K1msta used the bar as a common ground, saving a lot of wires.
(As an electronics engineer) I personally grindge at such designs. As long as it works it is great, but when something doesn't work...... that 'd be the first place I'd look at.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13585732*
> 
> I think i've done a good job. Apart from the rainbow coloured 24 pin, lol.


8.5/10. I am pretty harsh though, so until I see the backside, thats as high as I can go. Looks good though.

My turn- complete system overhaul (New mobo, ram, hdd, cooler, fan (upgrade from 80mm exhaust to 92mm)).
Front:









Back:









I am not too happy with the 24pin, gonna have to shorten it a bit, looks clunky to me


----------



## dmanstasiu

Did you really just use string to support your heatsink?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu;13637995*
> Did you really just use string to support your heatsink?


Nope, its actually a piece of wire. Kinda paranoid having a 4.2 lb heatsink mounted directly to the mobo without a through-mobo tray mounting.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;13638213*
> Nope, its actually a piece of wire. Kinda paranoid having a 4.2 lb heatsink mounted directly to the mobo without a through-mobo tray mounting.


Yer,

IF you could support it why not? I think its a good idea, may not look amazing but definitely practical.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;13638213*
> Nope, its actually a piece of wire. Kinda paranoid having a 4.2 lb heatsink mounted directly to the mobo without a through-mobo tray mounting.


Totally right!
If you want to upgrade to a more "pro" look: Scythe Ninja Wire
That's what's holding up my NH-D14.

I assume that the 4.2 lbs heatsink is exaggerating to make a point, 'cause mine is hardly 3 lbs, with two fans! (1240grams to be exact!)


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


8.5/10. I am pretty harsh though, so until I see the backside, thats as high as I can go. Looks good though.


The back is not great. You're right to give 8.5.


----------



## veblen

Here's mine!


----------



## iamgiGGlz

SOOO many Corsair PSUs!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz;13647393*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOO many Corsair PSUs!


Says the guy with a Gigabyte PSU


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz;13647393*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOO many Corsair PSUs!


It's because they are that good!

their customer service is second to none and rma system is epic!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13648094*
> It's because they are that good!


Yup, this.

I would know, I have 5 of them.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

silverstone fan myself since only silverstone and thermaltake make 1500watt psus.


----------



## KShirza1

gigabyte makes psu's? lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1;13648897*
> gigabyte makes psu's? lol


Yeah; AcBel Polytech, FSP, & Channel Well Tech make PSU's for them. It depends on the model whether they are good or not.

Most are not terrible, just extremely mediocre.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Rate my cables!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;13640811*
> Totally right!
> If you want to upgrade to a more "pro" look: Scythe Ninja Wire
> That's what's holding up my NH-D14.
> 
> I assume that the 4.2 lbs heatsink is exaggerating to make a point, 'cause mine is hardly 3 lbs, with two fans! (1240grams to be exact!)


Wish I was exaggerating. From their website. 1900g = 4.188 lb







without fans!

I am actually planning to make a bracket, but haven't figured out how to make it look decent.


----------



## Domenic71

First time building and obviously not done... But was looking for a little insight and reviews.
Please & Thank you.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Here's mine!











10. Looks great!


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## Domenic71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*












Wow very nice id say 10/10 because I cant see any place for improvement =)


----------



## ChoboGuy

I did the best I could on this case (no cable management options on it whatsoever).. but I guess you get what you pay for. This was my first build. Please forgive the crappy hardware =T Was on a tight budget and I have to temporarily use my noob 9500gt


----------



## KShirza1

8/10 nice job!









[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/05271112.jpg/]


----------



## Domenic71

^ BRB gettin new shorts.


----------



## BradleyW

10/10.


----------



## ph10m

That must be the best water cooling I've seen in a while.. ever!


----------



## BradleyW

I bet it's a pain to swap for diagnose hardware.


----------



## Tpatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13578199*
> I am a new member. I havn't built a rig in a very long time. Back then (mid 90s) there wasn't much thought to the inside of a case. Before getting back into computers I did research. After finding OCN I found myself coming back so many times since this site has a wealth of knowledge. OCN became pretty much my sole source to this build. This build was influenced by this thread and the Official HAF case thread. I appreciate the community here.
> 
> Here are some pics of the rig that all of you influenced. please rate my cables:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Flip your PSU the other way around, its sucking cool air away from your graphics card! Also you only need I tab for crossfire bridge. But otherwise 8/10


----------



## BradleyW

10/10, extremely nice.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Whose am I supposed to rate?


----------



## Blech

~I tested the "I'm supposed to have my PSU drawing air from the bottom" and to tell you the truth I gained no drop in temp. I have a wall of 4 120mm Rosewill fans pushing from the side (as seen in the bottom pic). I work in the Test & Evaluation industry and wasn't afraid of trying it. I guess I went against the grain.

~As for the two Crossfire bridges; It's pretty well known it doesn't beneifit communication between cards nor does it hurt. I like both on.

But I guess those two issues had everything to do with the rating of my cables.....


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13673699*
> ~I tested the "I'm supposed to have my PSU drawing air from the bottom" and to tell you the truth I gained no drop in temp. I have a wall of 4 120mm Rosewill fans pushing from the side (as seen in the bottom pic). I work in the Test & Evaluation industry and wasn't afraid of trying it. I guess I went against the grain.
> 
> ~As for the two Crossfire bridges; It's pretty well known it doesn't beneifit communication between cards nor does it hurt. I like both on.
> 
> But I guess those two issues had everything to do with the rating of my cables.....


I love sarcasm!







1rep!!!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;13673849*
> I love sarcasm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1rep!!!!


While I definitely laughed









It's not rep worthy...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13674478*
> While I definitely laughed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not rep worthy...*


this


----------



## Blech

After looking back at my response I can see how it can be taken as scarcastic and not positive. That was not my intent. My intent was to unfurl the fact I had tested both...then realizing I was justifying configuration choices in a cables rating thread.... Didn't make sense so I stopped.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13578199*
> I am a new member. I havn't built a rig in a very long time. Back then (mid 90s) there wasn't much thought to the inside of a case. Before getting back into computers I did research. After finding OCN I found myself coming back so many times since this site has a wealth of knowledge. OCN became pretty much my sole source to this build. This build was influenced by this thread and the Official HAF case thread. I appreciate the community here.
> 
> Here are some pics of the rig that all of you influenced. please rate my cables:


Awesome build man, and very nicely taken pictures, even though im not a big fan of HAF cases - your build is amazing. +rep well deserved


----------



## Ooimo

Those white tubes look awesome


----------



## BWG

Before, "On Air and knowing water was coming" YIKES!










After I got my loop and spent 3 hours on cable management.










Not really a great case for cable management. I may mod it to get the cpu power cable hidden.


----------



## Night197

Here are the pics :


----------



## bshan67

Heres mine


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night197;13686500*
> Here are the pics :


7.5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bshan67;13686667*
> Heres mine


4/10 wires everywhere


----------



## saint19

Here is mine.

I know that cable management isn't good, but the crap PSU hasn't enough cable to do a good route behind the case.

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;13686346*
> Awesome build man, and very nicely taken pictures, even though im not a big fan of HAF cases - your build is amazing. +rep well deserved


Thank you kindly! And now that I got back into PC's I am going for the Corsair Graphite for my next build. Once I settle on a SSD for this rig I move onto the Corsair to replace my Older watercooled Alien.


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

9.5/10. Just needa sleeve those cables and it'll be perfect.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


9.5/10. Just needa sleeve those cables and it'll be perfect.



















10 for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwertymac93

For those looking to buy a low end NZXT(such as the beta or gamma), please be aware they have very little room behind the mobo tray, as in you can't really close the side panel if your hard drives don't have angled sata connectors...


----------



## Diesel Phreak

heres my beast


----------



## $ilent

Best I could manage with my sig rig!


----------



## KShirza1

5/10 routed perfect!

made some changes... one more try


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Easy, easy 10


----------



## Sleeper_System

Hello All,
Here's my system, it's getting some age to it.. but hey, it still runs like a champ!

What do you think? Later, Phil B.

System Info:
Case: Cooler Master HAF 922 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.40GHz OVERCLOCKED @ 3.38GHz
Graphics Card: EVGA 8800GTS 640MB
Hard Drive(s): System: Western Digital VelociRaptor 300GB SATA 6 Gb/s 32MB Cache. Storage: Seagate 250GB Barracuda 7200.10 SATA II 16MB Cache 
RAM: OCZ 2x512 & 2x1GB Gold GX XTC PC2-6400.
Power Supply: CORSAIR TX650W
Motherboard: EVGA 680i SLI A2 122-CK-NF68


----------



## BWG

I would give this a 9/10. You did a really good job. You see some of these other guys jobs where you don't see any wires at all. You did great for your case. Maybe the rear exhaust fan cable could have been ran down and under your board? Maybe the fan controllers CPU PWM cable could have been ran stright up and behind the board? Maybe the SATA extender could have been nixed if you moved your drive down a few bays or maybe all of these would look more hidden with a little electical tape to cover up the colored wires. Maybe the USB 3.0 header could be ran down to the hole that your psu's cables are running into and out where your PCI-e power cords come out? Maybe you could tape off the extra audio plug header that is laying on top of your PSU?

Who cares! Looks great and none of this is hurting anything!

I give you a 1/10 for your cable management on the shredder lol. Don't just lay it on top lmao! Wind that thing up and twist tie it.

Now do mine a few pages back. Don't rate the air pic lol!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Night197*


Here are the pics :


----------



## Sgtbash

Seen as my last post blanked again, heres a new pic...


----------



## saint19

Need help for get the proper cable sleeving.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgtbash*


seen as my last post blanked again, heres a new pic...











7.5


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night197;13686500*


I think you need to find a way to plug even more things into that single outlet









As far as cable management - 7/10. Lots of room to tighten things up.


----------



## BWG

Hey you think this ^ outlet management is bad? I have one outlet in the basement and my washer is plugged into one while I have an industrial extension cord plugged into the other. I have the following running off this 1 cord:

My Sig Rig
My Patsy Rig
42" TV
Printer
Coffee Maker
A 5 bulb spider light
Modem
Router
2 sets of speakers

I can have everything on, be folding, and nothing gets hot, but what a hidden eyesore it is!


----------



## imadude10

I finally got my cables sleeved. Looks a lot nicer now (IMO)

Before Sleeving and H50









And After


----------



## EpicPie

Looks a lot better. 9/10


----------



## BWG

Mine got buried with no rating lol. I know someone is itching to give my air pic a 1. I am re-routing that cpu power cable tonight and I got my cables on the bottom of the case cloaked. 1 HD gone and SSD added. New pics later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13686472*
> Before, "On Air and knowing water was coming" YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got my loop and spent 3 hours on cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a great case for cable management. I may mod it to get the cpu power cable hidden.


----------



## sexybastard

8.8/10

looks good except that CPU 4/8pin cable.


----------



## BradleyW

9/10.


----------



## BWG

Thanks guys. I have to mod the case to get it hidden. I could not fit my push fan on the 120 RAD because of the header sticking up so far. Everytime I open the case I shout profanities at it.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

before:









after:









havent done the front panel stuff cuz i still suck at sleeving fans but ill get to it eventually


----------



## Cobb

Don't hide them, just make them look naiz


----------



## Ren-dog

Cobb, even tho you can see them... they are beautiful.... 10/10.

I really cant be bothered changing anything, its all there for a reason and cant be moved :/


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobb;13716137*
> Don't hide them, just make them look naiz


This is _so_ well done! I love the custom mesh, very unique! 10/10!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13717019*
> I really cant be bothered changing anything, its all there for a reason and cant be moved :/


8/10... your system reminds me of my current setup. It's very efficient for airflow, nothing's in the way on the front, but there's a ton of colors and lots of things just don't line up.

Mine will be different soon though!


----------



## Ren-dog

Will eventually change my sata cables to black.

probably when i get my new GPU coolers... which will also be black.


----------



## R3d T34rz

My Phantom. Thinking about sleeving the 24 pin connector.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Updated pics of the brothers.


----------



## von rottes

I don't expect much..after all its just an Electrical tape Wrap on the cables


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz;13717888*
> My Phantom. Thinking about sleeving the 24 pin connector.


Prettyyy,
If you sleeved that 24 pin and got a Red/Black motherboard thatd look dope!

9/10 for cable.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Hey you think this ^ outlet management is bad? I have one outlet in the basement and my washer is plugged into one while I have an industrial extension cord plugged into the other. I have the following running off this 1 cord:

My Sig Rig
My Patsy Rig
42" TV
Printer
Coffee Maker
A 5 bulb spider light
Modem
Router
2 sets of speakers

I can have everything on, be folding, and nothing gets hot, but what a hidden eyesore it is!


Quote from Circleville, OH Herald (some time into the future):

Update to last month's report of the major fire at the BWG residence.
Not only has the family lost their home and all their possessions, but now the fire investigators have found that the cause of the fire was a reckless overload on a single outlet. The insurance company has also discovered that the culprit bragged about this recklessness on a renown overclocking forum, and refused the claim.

Due to a lack of community sympathy all fund-raising efforts have failed miserably to boot!

Just a conjecture!


----------



## darkstar585

Well here is my attempt at tidy cables
















[/IMG]










I will apologise for the low quality PSU my corsair tx750w blew up the other day and i needed something fast to finish my paper for uni.

also the dvd re-writer is just plugging the gap in my case as my samsung blu ray drive obviously didn't like inception as much as I do. so it chewed up the disk and grunted then abruptly stopped working







.

(have not had much luck lately)

be gentle with your ratings


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13723018*
> I will apologise for the low quality PSU my corsair tx750w blew up the other day and i needed something fast to finish my paper for uni.


first time i have ever heard of a corsair power supply fail.. should be under warrenty as its 5YR


----------



## Alex132

Just replace it with a SeaSonic X650 if it isn't. Heck a good 400w unit would run that.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;13721586*
> Quote from Circleville, OH Herald (some time into the future):
> 
> Update to last month's report of the major fire at the BWG residence.
> Not only has the family lost their home and all their possessions, but now the fire investigators have found that the cause of the fire was a reckless overload on a single outlet. The insurance company has also discovered that the culprit bragged about this recklessness on a renown overclocking forum, and refused the claim.
> 
> Due to a lack of community sympathy all fund-raising efforts have failed miserably to boot!
> 
> Just a conjecture!


What a farce! That writing is way to good to make the Circleville Herald! It would go a little something like this:

Looked out the winder this mornin and saw a fire a burnin up on the east side of town. Rode the horse down yonder and looks like no one was hurt. The voluteer fire department brought marshmallows and a drum full of grannies moonshine and we had a big ole party. Yeeeeehawwwww!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> first time i have ever heard of a corsair power supply fail.. should be under warrenty as its 5YR


its being RMA'd as we speak...I think it blew because of a large power surge on the grid?









all I know is at the time it went three out of the five halogen bulbs in my living room light blew and my iPhone charger mysteriously stopped working? saying that I do live in an old student house and the wiring is very suspect for instance if I turn on my living room light my marantz amp buzzes like mad unless I switch the power off to my printer via the socket on the wall.

will be calling an electrician out if anything else in my house mysteriously fails.
Quote:


> Just replace it with a SeaSonic X650 if it isn't. Heck a good 400w unit would run that


i was planning on doing something like that but i have been looking into getting a mobo with 3way SLI as I fancy a change from ati and i thought i might as well get a large psu now and start saving rather then forking out for something twice...the guys at my locale maplins store did allow me to test a couple of these psus with a multimeter and a load tester borrowed from uni and out of the 5 they had in stock this one was the only one that passed within spec.


----------



## Alex132

CWT and SeaSonic units are very sold, generally


----------



## Dust

It's evening here, can't really do much about the lighting my apologies.
Fans are from my previous black/blue themed case - The color scheme looks ridiculous. Not going to deny it


----------



## BWG

10/10!

Get a real camera








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dust;13726682*
> It's evening here, can't really do much about the lighting my apologies.
> Fans are from my previous black/blue themed case - The color scheme looks ridiculous. Not going to deny it


----------



## BWG

Do you want us to rate them? You know there is a lot of wires showing, but since you are da bomb vendor; 8/10

EDIT: I figure those wires sleeved would throw this over the top! Also, your shooting the pic standing up and we cannot get the full view inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13718101*
> Updated pics of the brothers.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13725787*
> its being RMA'd as we speak...*I think it blew because of a large power surge on the grid?:*headscrat
> 
> all I know is at the time it went three out of the five halogen bulbs in my living room light blew and my iPhone charger mysteriously stopped working? saying that I do live in an old student house and the wiring is very suspect for instance if I turn on my living room light my marantz amp buzzes like mad unless I switch the power off to my printer via the socket on the wall.
> 
> will be calling an electrician out if anything else in my house mysteriously fails.
> 
> i was planning on doing something like that but i have been looking into getting a mobo with 3way SLI as I fancy a change from ati and i thought i might as well get a large psu now and start saving rather then forking out for something twice...the guys at my locale maplins store did allow me to test a couple of these psus with a multimeter and a load tester borrowed from uni and out of the 5 they had in stock this one was the only one that passed within spec.


Yeah my SeaSonic just died of a power surge too here in Sheffield?


----------



## Ren-dog

My TX-850 takes surges like a pro








It also holds my pc up for 5-10 seconds during a blackout


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13731497*
> My TX-850 takes surges like a pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also holds my pc up for 5-10 seconds during a blackout


Almost enough time to make it past bios post!


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13731525*
> Almost enough time to make it past bios post!


Cept mine is like 15-20 post


----------



## clock_work

that ide cables is a huge pain and my psu cables aren't long enough to go behind


----------



## pepejovi

Those are some mad short cables... have you considered buying extensions?


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock_work;13731677*
> that ide cables is a huge pain and my psu cables aren't long enough to go behind


drill a hole in the bottom of the case and turn your power supply upside down.. then the cables will be closer to the MB.. then buy some extensions and try and route it behind the MB plate


----------



## ekg84

Few more fresh pix:


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13725787*
> its being RMA'd as we speak...I think it blew because of a large power surge on the grid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I know is at the time it went three out of the five halogen bulbs in my living room light blew and my iPhone charger mysteriously stopped working? saying that I do live in an old student house and the wiring is very suspect for instance if I turn on my living room light my marantz amp buzzes like mad unless I switch the power off to my printer via the socket on the wall.
> 
> will be calling an electrician out if anything else in my house mysteriously fails.
> 
> i was planning on doing something like that but i have been looking into getting a mobo with 3way SLI as I fancy a change from ati and i thought i might as well get a large psu now and start saving rather then forking out for something twice...the guys at my locale maplins store did allow me to test a couple of these psus with a multimeter and a load tester borrowed from uni and out of the 5 they had in stock this one was the only one that passed within spec.


I had this same problem, invested in UPS and then no worries.


----------



## darkstar585

yeah i will be investing in a surge protector to and fingers crossed it will never happen again

damn ekg84! thats a 10 in my books! what sort of temps do you get out of that cpu cooler? i love how low profile it is against the mobo. its so sleek


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13741569*
> 
> damn ekg84! thats a 10 in my books! what sort of temps do you get out of that cpu cooler? i love how low profile it is against the mobo. its so sleek


thanx man







regarding temps it really depends on ambient temperature but even @ 4.6Ghz under prime I haven't seen temps going over 65C.
keep in mind that i have cooler master 2000rpm fan on it which provides higher airflow than stock scythe slipstream fan.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;13739115*
> Few more fresh pix:


Beautiful work!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13742842*
> Beautiful work!


Can you please not qoute all the pictures...


----------



## ASSAD101

I made quite an effort :3 Those few cables at the bottom have to go over the rad, there isn't enough of a gap between the psu and the radiator, not only that, it blocks off about 3 of my modular plugs :'(


----------



## DMT94

Heres Mine (Waiting For My Asus Silent Knight II)


----------



## snoball

I know, it is sub-par for you OCNers.
Quote:


>


10/10!


----------



## snoball

Quote:


>


9000/10 Looks amazing!

What cooler?









Found it, Scythe thing.


----------



## terence52

My rig in its current state


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

7.5/10!
If you tidied up those vga cables, cables coming from psu and got sleeve it'd be 9.5!

Nice loop though.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13754576*
> 7.5/10!
> If you tidied up those vga cables, cables coming from psu and got sleeve it'd be 9.5!
> 
> Nice loop though.


Thanks bro, Planning to get extensions rather, lazy to fully sleeve up the psu. lol


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;13754610*
> Thanks bro, Planning to get extensions rather, lazy to fully sleeve up the psu. lol


Hahahha,

Dont blame you! How about just tidying it up then buying sleeved extensions? That'd give it a clean look with little effort and money.

Edit: Durrrrpppppp... You already suggested that!


----------



## Sinlok

Here's my before and after pics. I plan on painting the other vid card and swapping the clear tubing for a blue or black to match the theme better. When my bank account recovers from vacation. There's a couple wires in there not sleeved. I could not believe 2x50 foot rolls wasn't enough.


----------



## grunion

Anyone ever redo their wiring and end up with extra cables, screws also?

View attachment 213786


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13755347*
> Anyone ever redo their wiring and end up with extra cables, screws also?
> 
> View attachment 213786


Looks nice, what is on the CPU!?


----------



## [email protected]

Man custom cooling looks so radical but i know i'd never do it because it frightens me how and what if it would leak. I still don't know much about it but the basics. Plus it requires a 6 month maintenance to keep it clean don't it? I really need to suck it up and learn. Maybe i should build another system and learn water cooling while i still have my current pc so i don't encounter problems.. hmm sounds like a plan.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;13753397*
> 9000/10 Looks amazing!
> 
> What cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it, Scythe thing.


Thank you kindly. And yes it's a Scythe Big Shuriken but with 2000rpm cooler master fan instead of stock skinny one. Provides much better airflow, not noisy at all and temps are good.


----------



## ikem

things to note. there is only enough space for a fan connector to fit behind the mobo tray. And the HX650's 2x6pin pci-e is split off of 1 6pin on the PSU. So i couldnt get the heatsrink down to the connector. Im going to get some 1 inch HS and cover that up.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13758477*
> things to note. there is only enough space for a fan connector to fit behind the mobo tray. And the HX650's 2x6pin pci-e is split off of 1 6pin on the PSU. So i couldnt get the heatsrink down to the connector. Im going to get some 1 inch HS and cover that up.


Absolutely stunning job. 10/10 in my eyes. Do u nave a window in a side panel? people need to see this beauty


----------



## KyesaRRi

My new P183, MDPC Sleeves are on the way, paint will have to wait till late this year.

Cables are messy in the PSU area as im deciding on a fan controller.


----------



## EpicPie

That orange/white setup is amazing.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*












Mirrors Edge PC


----------



## karmuhhhh

Not the greatest, but I have a non-modular PSU and this case has like 1/4" of space in the back


----------



## Farih

Tape off the wires in the top left corner and bundle the cable's straight where it comes out of your psu.

For the rest very nice job !

9/10


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh;13767125*
> Not the greatest, but I have a non-modular PSU and this case has like 1/4" of space in the back


My eyes are full of happiness to see this







9/10


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;13755470*
> Looks nice, what is on the CPU!?


mounting system for the prolimatech coolers, at least the megahalem. Not so sure how the systems look like for the other coolers from prolimatech.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Thank you very much for the compliments guys. It's nice to see my hard work was appreciated! When I have time I will tweak it some more and try to get the vaunted 10/10


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh;13767702*
> Thank you very much for the compliments guys. It's nice to see my hard work was appreciated! When I have time I will tweak it some more and try to get the vaunted 10/10


I cant see much you have to do really... a couple of cosmetic tweaks, that would be all









Has anyone recieved a 10/10? Its a hard crowd in this thread


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13767771*
> I cant see much you have to do really... a couple of cosmetic tweaks, that would be all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone recieved a 10/10? Its a hard crowd in this thread


Quite a few, actually!


----------



## Eaglake

This is my Bubbles in a new case. I think it's quite nice and cozy

















Edit: maybe someone could suggest me a fans for this case for better cooling.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Quite a few, actually!










Xyro didn't you have a 5870? Did the RMA give you the 6950 or did you buy it?


----------



## BWG

Round 2!

Let's see what rating I can get with the addition of the push fan to my 120 RAD and running the CPU 8 pin behind my board.

Let me tall ya, this board 8 pin header is so tall I barely got this push fan on. What a tough one!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13783976*
> Round 2!
> 
> Let's see what rating I can get with the addition of the push fan to my 120 RAD and running the CPU 8 pin behind my board.
> 
> Let me tall ya, this board 8 pin header is so tall I barely got this push fan on. What a tough one!


Love how you decided to watercool your Antec Lan Boy *Air*

9.5/10
Multi-colored front input wires and the pump 'do not throw away' sticker makes it lose just 0.5


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13783976*
> Round 2!
> 
> Let's see what rating I can get with the addition of the push fan to my 120 RAD and running the CPU 8 pin behind my board.
> 
> Let me tall ya, this board 8 pin header is so tall I barely got this push fan on. What a tough one!


same motherboard as me







and i rae it 9/10 , simply because i dont like the look of watercooling tubes


----------



## BWG

Fixing









EDIT: Die Sticker Die!









Quote:


> same motherboard as me and i rae it 9/10 , simply because i dont like the look of watercooling tubes


Hey now, it is cable management not tubing quality lol!


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## BWG

Looking good Bradley! 10!

EDIT: What is that in front of your PSU?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13784640*
> Looking good Bradley! 10!
> 
> EDIT: What is that in front of your PSU?


The CoolerMaster HAF X comes with a cover for the PSU and all the cables that comes out from it, that's the thing that you see there.


----------



## Nethermir

Here is my HAF 922 with non-modular Corsair 650W


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13782028*
> Xyro didn't you have a 5870? Did the RMA give you the 6950 or did you buy it?


I bought one and traded stuff for another.







And yes, actually the 5870 is still in the machine - I haven't received all the parts for the new iteration of the sigrig.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;13784674*
> The CoolerMaster HAF X comes with a cover for the PSU and all the cables that comes out from it, that's the thing that you see there.


Neat! You can hide moar wires!


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you for the 10. BTW, under the PSU cover, the wires are tidy anyway


----------



## moonmanas

I give the Haf an 8


----------



## WALSRU

This is as good as I could get it with all the stuff crammed in there:


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13784947*
> This is as good as I could get it with all the stuff crammed in there:


Think the idea is to rate the previous rig.......


----------



## WALSRU

Oh, right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13784852*
> I give the Haf an 8


I was going to give yours a 9, but it's a Phantom so 9.5 and a brofist


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;13784783*
> Here is my HAF 922 with non-modular Corsair 650W


You could do a much better job, the front USB cable looks to have a hole for it to exit behind the mobo. The 24 pin could be tied away a little better. All of your fan cables could be tied away and the fans could be rotated to assist this.

6 / 10


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13785082*
> Oh, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to give yours a 9, but it's a Phantom so 9.5 and a brofist


Thanks a bundle, even though you posted after me think yours warrants an 8, but only as it's a phantom







would stretch to 8.5 but it's those small wires by the PSU? Can't you stuff them under/around it? Maybe both the GPU wires could come through same place either top where u have them or bottom, and be tied together?


----------



## WALSRU

Those are from the bottom LED, the switch for it is on the bottom expansion slot. You're right though. For the GPU cables I'd have to route them on the bottom as the secondary set isn't modular and doesn't reach. Good idea though, I'm going to try that!


----------



## BWG

Do I get a 10 yet? Page 1630.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13783976*


No wires in sight . . . 10!!


----------



## BWG

I will take it and quit messing with this dang thing, finally. Onto Patsy PC now.


----------



## Alex132

Out of interest what tubing is that?


----------



## saint19

Looks like PrimoChill tubing

http://www.jab-tech.com/PrimoFlex-Pro-LRT-UV-Blue-Tubing-1-2in.-ID-X-3-4in.-OD-pr-4118.html


----------



## BWG

Feser


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13787616*
> Fester











Fester tubing?

That's uncle Fester from the Adams Family in case anyone didn't know


----------



## BackBeat




----------



## EpicPie

Nice wire management. 9/10


----------



## BWG

Fixed lol

Here, this will make it crystal clear:










EDIT: I fixed the "don't throw away sticker" and the wires, posted it a few pages back. This case has been really nice with all of it's fan options, but I still needed water to maximize it's potential.


----------



## Alex132

$3 for 8Ft... And here I am paying $53 for 10Ft (South Africa FTL!)
Well not that I'm going to buy from them (only PC store that sells it here)
Any hardware store with PVC UV-blue tubing by any chance xD?


----------



## BWG

Sell it to you for 30 shipped









The good tubing runs about 15-30.


----------



## Alex132

$8/lb shipping :/ +25.4% tax


----------



## BWG

DANG! So sorry to hear that nonsense! I guess Nafta really did help over here in the states!


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

These are five pics of my wiriing, because the cables on this PSU are a bit small, but I mainly bought it for that reason due to the Nzxt Vulcan I own, and most likely just to buy a new motherboard.

Give me a decent rating, Because the cable management is pretty easy in any case, if your cables arent freaking thick for no reason.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13789401*


5/10, because Believe me man, Getting Extensions to hid the cables a bit better is totally worth it! That NZXT can be used a bit better my friend, they were designed for cable management!

Spend a good three hours configuring cables, because It's worth the time, for the look!


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies;13789744*
> These are five pics of my wiriing, because the cables on this PSU are a bit small, but I mainly bought it for that reason due to the Nzxt Vulcan I own, and most likely just to buy a new motherboard.
> 
> Give me a decent rating, Because the cable management is pretty easy in any case, if your cables arent freaking thick for no reason.


Not bad, but you could sleave the ugly fat cables and then ocn members cant see them as bad, but ur case is grey. All round nice job.

mine . trloololol.. moding case this week, ill be back with a neat job hopefully!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies;13789760*
> 5/10, because Believe me man, Getting Extensions to hid the cables a bit better is totally worth it! That NZXT can be used a bit better my friend, they were designed for cable management!
> 
> Spend a good three hours configuring cables, because It's worth the time, for the look!


I spent about 2 hours doing the wire management on my sig rig. This case sucks for wire management.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies*


5/10, because Believe me man, Getting Extensions to hid the cables a bit better is totally worth it! That NZXT can be used a bit better my friend, they were designed for cable management!

Spend a good three hours configuring cables, because It's worth the time, for the look!


Nice! I say 9/10 because I can't see anything else you can do. I also like your bay-mounted fan.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


Not bad, but you could sleave the ugly fat cables and then ocn members cant see them as bad, but ur case is grey. All round nice job.

mine . trloololol.. moding case this week, ill be back with a neat job hopefully!











Put those cables through the mobo box!~

Also, before the 2nd 6950 comes in...


----------



## t-ramp

7/10. It's decent, but sort of boring, and the photography could be better.


















Check out my Forever Young log for more pictures.


----------



## nseaton1

7/10 for that? It's flawless. 10/10 imo.


----------



## BWG

I agree, I can see everything perfectly in the photo and this is not a topic of boringness, it is about how you did your cables.

I am going to say 9/10. Can't something be done about the 24 pin wires? Is there a slot above the slot where your PCIe cables are coming out of that you could use for your 24 pin wires?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Thanks guys! I'll be doing a bit more when the second 6950 comes in, as well as take some _actual_ pictures. I sold my camera and am getting the new one this weekend. (Yay D90!)


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;13797084*
> 7/10. It's decent, but sort of boring, and the photography could be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my Forever Young log for more pictures.


Boring and photography skills doesn't effect cable management. IMO his is 9/10.

For yours, I would say about 9.5/10. If you want perfection, you could always shorten the 24pin cables by cutting them but that's really just nitpicking.


----------



## ____

So my friend built a computer:









I asked him why he had so many wires.

He replied, "what's wrong with wires?? Why don't you try not to make it look messy??"


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;13798740*
> So my friend built a computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked him why he had so many wires.
> 
> He replied, "what's wrong with wires?? Why don't you try not to make it look messy??"


lol... give him a high five from me for the comment (its going in my sig btw







)... and i understand how fan cables in that case are hard to hide... i have 2 HDD coolers in the 5.25 bays and the fan cables from them look restarted and i cant figure out how out hide them


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;13798700*
> Boring and photography skills doesn't effect cable management.


Clearly his cable _management_ is excellent, but the cables are kind of typical and the image doesn't make the PC look impressive to me. I'd rather reserve 8+ ratings for people whose cables are well managed _and_ fit in with a color scheme or are particularly impressive, sprucing up the whole computer. But I certainly don't mean any offense by saying this; given my earlier failed attempts at cables/management I don't have any right.









By the way, thanks for the rating on mine.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;13798945*
> Clearly his cable _management_ is excellent, but the cables are kind of typical and the image doesn't make the PC look impressive to me. I'd rather reserve 8+ ratings for people whose cables are well managed _and_ fit in with a color scheme or are particularly impressive, sprucing up the whole computer. But I certainly don't mean any offense by saying this; given my earlier failed attempts at cables/management I don't have any right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for the rating on mine.


I guess we just have different opinions when it comes to rating cables.









Btw, I'm guessing your case is the Dell case in your sig rig. I'm surprised how nice it looks


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;13798945*
> Clearly his cable _management_ is excellent, but the cables are kind of typical and the image doesn't make the PC look impressive to me. I'd rather reserve 8+ ratings for people whose cables are well managed _and_ fit in with a color scheme or are particularly impressive, sprucing up the whole computer. But I certainly don't mean any offense by saying this; given my earlier failed attempts at cables/management I don't have any right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for the rating on mine.


I understand now. Rightfully so Simon Cowell.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


So my friend built a computer:









I asked him why he had so many wires.

He replied, "what's wrong with wires?? Why don't you try not to make it look messy??"


8/10 if you can get us a video of you guys opening the case and the cables exploding out the side like a snake nut can.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

My sig rig, what you guys think, aside from the terrible picture quality.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ Good start. You should rotate the fan on the back of the case a bit and tuck the power cable behind the mobo. Same goes for the fan attached to the harddrive cage. Buy a pack of zip ties to tame the cables so they aren't going all over the place. Use them to tie up the stray cables by the optical drives bay.


----------



## snoball




----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


^ Good start. You should rotate the fan on the back of the case a bit and tuck the power cable behind the mobo. Same goes for the fan attached to the harddrive cage. Buy a pack of zip ties to tame the cables so they aren't going all over the place. Use them to tie up the stray cables by the optical drives bay.


Thanks, I was thinking about rotating the fans as well, just never got around to it. As for the really messy cables, I just installed a fan controller and was too lazy to do it and just shoved everything in, plan to complete the task when my 580 finally arrives!


----------



## BradleyW

7/10 Good job. Bit messy at the bottom but you have done well. It looks good inside.


----------



## snoball

Would have tied up the bottom to hide, ran out of wire ties.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Would have tied up the bottom to hide, ran out of wire ties.


You would make a plastic black cover maybe?


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


You would make a plastic black cover maybe?


Been debating it actually. Lol!









Nice sig rig, sooo fast!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Been debating it actually. Lol!









Nice sig rig, sooo fast!


Covers are cheating! Unfortunately I can't rate your rig, too dark to see the wires.

Made some changes to mine, time for a new rating.

Front:









Back:


----------



## BWG

Shoot one looking into the HD bay.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^^ From what I can see: 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13803665*
> Shoot one looking into the HD bay.


----------



## Colt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;13797084*
> 7/10. It's decent, but sort of boring, and the photography could be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my Forever Young log for more pictures.


imo photo is amazing.


----------



## BradleyW

I love that Copper TRUE!


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Work in progress.


----------



## Greg0986

System at the moment. I hate flash







It totally exaggerates the amount of cables you can see normally


















When I get my paracord from FTWPC next week hopefully, I will be sleeving ALL the cables


----------



## Shane1244

Turn the flash off then. herp-derp


----------



## Greg0986

But my light is not white, it is orange which will leave an orange glow


----------



## GreenNeon




----------



## moonmanas

8 on the previous post not knowing if more can be done with the 24 pin power cable, like behind the mobo panel?

Mine the stray cable under the hdd is for the 2 side panel fans to go on....


----------



## Doodlebro

9/10 ...cause I'm jelly









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/1038096-my-antec-300-cable-management-mod.html#post13814898


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro;13814970*
> 9/10 ...cause I'm jelly


Tis the season to be jelly ... tra la la la la la la la la


----------



## BWG

8/10. Put the 24 pin through the hole, the sata power cables (pin them behind with a zip or at least a twist tie), and also the PCIe cables. Hide the exhaust fan power wire or at least tape it or sleeve it, and then hide it better. Looks good though. Nothing that will affect air flow or anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon;13813257*


----------



## Doober

Okay so a major update i moved my main pc to a CM Elite 360 case, then I built a coworker his first gaming rig, and lastly i built myself another htpc/nas comp/whatever comp so here they are.

Mine








this is not my best work, but with my PSU and GPU only having no space between them it made it hard to manage the PCIe cables.

Coworker








he picked out the parts, so things like the fact that the PSU isn't sleeved bothers me. Also the front audio cord was almost to short so I did the best i could with having it at least flat with the mobo. did not spend much time on this one just wanted the wires to not be in the way.

My whatever PC








I really feel good about this one since I used a non modular PSU, an IDE DVD, and 3 HDD's. I also like how the PSU is sleeved all the way into the PSU case. ignore the fan plug by the psu that is for the side panel.

-doober


----------



## Stance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober;13817646*
> Mine
> 
> Coworker
> 
> My whatever PC


9/10 It doesn't look like there's much room for improvement. It's too bad the interior isn't black, really would complete things.

8/10 The crossing power cable kills looks, but if it isn't long enough it isn't long enough. Though the colour-scheme is like an ugly rainbow all over the place, it's still a decent looking picture.

9.5/10 Love the look of that! Other than the big blue SATA being a bit distracting, I've got nothing.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stance*


8/10 The crossing power cable kills looks, but if it isn't long enough it isn't long enough. Though the colour-scheme is like an ugly rainbow all over the place, it's still a decent looking picture.


dont cross the streams


----------



## terence52

changed my cable managment a little, will be doing the rest tmr when i get my nzxt eps 8pin and 6pins.


----------



## BWG

9/10. Can you sleeve or electrical tape those multi colored fan power wires on your RAD fans?

Not giving 10's very often anymore, so consider this a good score lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


changed my cable managment a little, will be doing the rest tmr when i get my nzxt eps 8pin and 6pins.


----------



## AFQ




----------



## WALSRU

9/10 for wiring, some sleeves would make it perfect

Still . . . OMG that mobo looks too small in that case!!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFQ;13822723*


what case is that? it doesnt look like a 932


----------



## BWG

What do you have your fan power cables plugged into? Why did you wrap them around the top? 9 from me too and same remarks as above.

Big case, little hardware lol! Bet you have some big plans?


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13822794*
> what case is that? it doesnt look like a 932


looks like a xigmatek elysium


----------



## AFQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13822854*
> What do you have your fan power cables plugged into? Why did you wrap them around the top? 9 from me too and same remarks as above.
> 
> Big case, little hardware lol! Bet you have some big plans?


They are plugged into motherboard. Wrapped them around so it doesn't look like a mess.









Dont have any 'big' plans apart from RASA RX360 kit. Actually, this case is really cheap (160USD








) in Pakistan, so pretty much everyone is getting it these days.


----------



## AFQ

and yes its Xigmatek Elysium!! ITS HUGE!!


----------



## HOTDOGS

First build, therefore first time ever cable managing. I have to say that the rainbow cables are a bit of a piss off with such a nice black and blue build.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13822255*
> 9/10. Can you sleeve or electrical tape those multi colored fan power wires on your RAD fans?
> 
> Not giving 10's very often anymore, so consider this a good score lol.


LOL.
thanks, will get down to sleeving soon. just started my 2wks or so holis today. lol


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;13823125*
> First build, therefore first time ever cable managing. I have to say that the rainbow cables are a bit of a piss off with such a nice black and blue build.
> 
> *snip


9/10. looks great. but still needs sleeving on the i/o switches and leds.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;13823634*
> 9/10. looks great. but still needs sleeving on the i/o switches and leds.


Really?!







I have no idea what to say, thank you! I never thought I could get 9/10 first try! I plan on getting to that eventually btw


----------



## townending

The bottom radiator is roughly 1mm away from gpu making the nest down there hard to hide.


----------



## BradleyW

9/10
Awesome, looks very good indeed!


----------



## advntk

just curious, is there any links out there that show how to have good wire management?


----------



## BradleyW

Not watched it yet.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBr7RzxsuLg[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## BWG

Nice video.


----------



## macarule

Completely re done my pc







im still sticking with my Q6600 though, still waiting for the rest of my ram from corsair RMA.



















cheers


----------



## dee.cheytac408

Here is mine. The ugly IDE cable ruins everything. >.<


----------



## Stance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dee.cheytac408*


Here is mine. The ugly IDE cable ruins everything. >.<


I'd say the IDE cable is the only thing good, colour-wise.








Other than that it's not all bad, but definitely room for improvement. 7/10


----------



## BradleyW

Macarule, your rig looks very nice mate!


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13833738*
> Macarule, your rig looks very nice mate!


Thanks heaps man!


----------



## spyros07

hey rate mine!!! just finished!!!!
Before:
View attachment 214854

After:
View attachment 214853


----------



## Alex132

Before: 3/10

After: 7/10


----------



## Brittain




----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;13834623*


well thats a straight 10 out of 10 from me!!! nice work m8!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brittain;13834327*


OH MY JESUS.
How much did that cost, and where did you buy it?


----------



## Nemesis158

New pic of my rig. wish i had a better system i could use to take shots of it.....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu;13834928*
> OH MY JESUS.
> How much did that cost, and where did you buy it?


I guess its MDPC sleeves, where I should have bought them

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve.htm

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve.htm


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13803665*
> Shoot one looking into the HD bay.


Can do, not much in there, just the backside of the fan controller. All the wires are bundled tight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13811953*
> I love that Copper TRUE!


Me too, now if I could just figure out a way to support it better that just a wire. Thinking about a copper bracket.


----------



## gottistar




----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gottistar;13838798*


Can you flip those drives so the cables aren't exposed?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;13838059*
> Can do, not much in there, just the backside of the fan controller. All the wires are bundled tight.
> 
> Me too, now if I could just figure out a way to support it better that just a wire. Thinking about a copper bracket.


If the wire is taking the support then there is no point trying to fix something that's not broken.


----------



## MMJA

First time I've seen the ROG sticker applied to anything, looks good!


----------



## DMT94

noone rated mine ?


----------



## moonmanas

That's about my lot


----------



## crayzcreationz

Heres What i got For yall Second Version:


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spyros07*


hey rate mine!!! just finished!!!!
Before:
Attachment 214854
After:
Attachment 214853


what do you guys say??? what should i do to improve mine??


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz*


Heres What i got For yall Second Version:


































cant you take a straight picture?????


----------



## iamgiGGlz

My first attempt








I'm just not sure what to do about that annoying graphics card power cable.

I have to say I'm kinda disappointed by the cable management options on my PC-8NWX; there are very few gaps to play with and the space behind the mobo tray barely fits a flat molex plug...not very Lian-Li-ish.


















Argh! I'm really having issues with posting pictures.

Links: Pic1, Pic2


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyros07;13853031*
> cant you take a straight picture?????


Can't you turn your head?????


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz;13853225*
> My first attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure what to do about that annoying graphics card power cable.
> 
> I have to say I'm kinda disappointed by the cable management options on my PC-8NWX; there are very few gaps to play with and the space behind the mobo tray barely fits a flat molex plug...not very Lian-Li-ish.[/IMG]
> 
> Argh! I'm really having issues with posting pictures.
> 
> Links: Pic1, Pic2


8.5/10 but that's the case's fault, looks like your did a great job with what you had to work with


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13854105*
> 8.5/10 but that's the case's fault, looks like your did a great job with what you had to work with


Thanks man. Having spent all my money on the case, I can't afford a Dremel to fix it









Will get there though. Having seen these rigs, I am inspired to do better.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz;13853225*
> My first attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure what to do about that annoying graphics card power cable.
> 
> I have to say I'm kinda disappointed by the cable management options on my PC-8NWX; there are very few gaps to play with and the space behind the mobo tray barely fits a flat molex plug...not very Lian-Li-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh! I'm really having issues with posting pictures.
> 
> Links: Pic1, Pic2


wiring gets an 8 from me.
How are your cpu temps with no fan on your cpu cooler?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103;13854086*
> Can't you turn your head?????


Turn your monitor everyone!


----------



## BradleyW

[/QUOTE]

What fan is that on the HDD bay? I have a 200mm from my antec 900. Does that fit?


----------



## theturbofd

I'm new to this forum and computer stuff but I saw this thread and I wanted to give it a try. My case sucks I know


----------



## cazanon

I guess I'll throw mine in, sorry about the low quality!


----------



## BradleyW

You know what......I am going to say a 9/10. It's very clean and well built. excellent job.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cazanon;13855378*
> I guess I'll throw mine in, sorry about the low quality!


Can't you run that CPU cable behind the mobo plate? That would make it almost perfect.


----------



## cazanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13855700*
> Can't you run that CPU cable behind the mobo plate? That would make it almost perfect.


Unfortunately no, not quite long enough, whenever i get my new CPU cooler i'll get a extension for it and some mosfet coolers, but until then at least it's behind the card not going over like I've seen a million times.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Here is my effort. I'm going to lose marks because of the wires carelessly stuffed between the hard drives. I've since rectified that but can't be bothered digging out my camera again


















And for fun, do you want to rate my rig from over seven years ago?










Man those were the days...







Barton 2500 @ 3200 speeds and 9800Pro flashed to XT!








I was 18 when that picture was taken. Feels like only yesterday...


----------



## EpicPie

Both rigs still look bad imo, wire management on your current rig is pretty good. 8/10


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13857721*
> Here is my effort. I'm going to lose marks because of the wires carelessly stuffed between the hard drives. I've since rectified that but can't be bothered digging out my camera again


i think it's just the picture quality that looks shabby... current one i'd rate a 9/10 in terms of cable management.

The color scheme is sort of off putting imo with blue, white, and the copper heatsinks+ the black background... it would have looked better with an all silver or aluminum background imo

cable management looks pretty good to me though


----------



## Doodlebro

I gave a link to my thread earlier but nobody saw









Modded my Antec 300 with the good ol' dremel and used some u-channel trim to make it look clean









View attachment 215194

Top
View attachment 215195

Bottom
View attachment 215196

The side where all the cables are








View attachment 215197

And a little fan mod to reduce noise and increase airflow








View attachment 215199


Put about 8 hours into this. Lemme know how it looks! I plan to flip those hard drives around soon.


----------



## LuminatX

^ 8/10
agreed, flip those HDD's around, and take another photo.

hopefully this picture will suffice for now. this case isn't the best for cable management (and i know it would look cleaner if i flipped my hdd, but I switch out the hard drive often and its much easier this way, and I don't have to pop off the other side of the case as well)


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;13854456*
> How are your cpu temps with no fan on your cpu cooler?


Ran fine for every day use, but folding exposed the weakness


















Sorry


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX;13864395*
> ^ 8/10
> agreed, flip those HDD's around, and take another photo.
> 
> ***SNIP


Taking into account the case... 9/10!

here is mine, suggestions? i don't have much room to cable manage though


----------



## DarthBeavis

though side panels are painted so you do not normally see inside


----------



## 8ight

Well I have a 650D so....

I'll just take my 10/10


----------



## robbo2

Jesus dude! That's incredible


----------



## Dust

@ the guy with the uber black cube case

O M G


----------



## Xyro TR1

*:O*

want


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis;13889173*


Now you're just mocking this thread
















Seriously, if you're posting in this thread you must have major self-esteem issues









(PS, for those who are sarcasm-illiterate, THIS IS SARCASTIC)


----------



## ikem

that rig was just on the cover of CPU: Computer Power User


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*

























































though side panels are painted so you do not normally see inside




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


that rig was just on the cover of CPU: Computer Power User


I can only imagine why...

Btw, can you post a link or something for proof? I'd like to see that.


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

this is called mess
and pic taken with ancient jvc camcorder


----------



## EpicPie

^ 3/10. Needs a lot of work. lol


----------



## Alex132

Hate how a lot of people here have messy rigs, you'd think that this being OCN people would attempt at making it look nice rather than just throwing it all into the case


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13890833*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine why...
> 
> Btw, can you post a link or something for proof? I'd like to see that.


http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13890833*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine why...
> 
> Btw, can you post a link or something for proof? I'd like to see that.


July 2011 issue. My third cover.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Darth, I got the July 2011 issue today. I still can't stop staring at the front cover. You have some amazing case mods. haha


----------



## BWG

Holy crap @ the white chick you posted! Is that a sabertooth board painted white? So clean and elegant. Dream Weaver!


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:



@ Darth, I got the July 2011 issue today. I still can't stop staring at the front cover. You have some amazing case mods. haha


thanks a billion!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Holy crap @ the white chick you posted! Is that a sabertooth board painted white? So clean and elegant. Dream Weaver!


Yeap, painted it - not the best job either but I was rushed for time. I think this is the first time any of my work has been called elegant. I am truly blushing.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Here is a low end build I did at work today:


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;13903902*
> Here is a low end build I did at work today:


This one is really tidy.
Good job 9.5/10
now sleeve those cables


----------



## moonmanas

added blue sata cables and sleeved NZXT 24pin mobo connector


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;13903902*
> Here is a low end build I did at work today:


I actually give that a 10/10. Thats legit. How did you get the cables under the mobo? Drilled holes?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13905749*
> added blue sata cables and sleeved NZXT 24pin mobo connector


I also give this one a 10/10. No, I'm not just giving these out arbitrarily, these are really clean builds!


----------



## BradleyW

Same here 10/10. Extremely tidy and very nice looking.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13906029*
> I actually give that a 10/10. Thats legit. How did you get the cables under the mobo? Drilled holes?
> 
> I also give this one a 10/10. No, I'm not just giving these out arbitrarily, these are really clean builds!


Yeah I give that a 10/10 too very good work with that case









On mine, Thanks


----------



## DMT94

Heres Mine - Tried As Hard As I Can

EDIT - has been improved since i took these pictures


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13894073*
> http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx


Thanks for the link.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis;13895137*
> July 2011 issue. My third cover.


Wow, you're a freaking beast!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;13903902*
> Here is a low end build I did at work today:


Perfect 10/10. Very simple, and I like that, especially considering the fact that the case wasn't really made with management in mind. A job well done!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;13903902*
> Here is a low end build I did at work today:


9/10 from me because there was no sleeving, but I assume it was a clients, so you get a 10 for maximizing what they bought! Which case it that? Why did you decide to put the memory in DIMM 2 and DIMM 4? Isn't that Channel 2?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13905749*
> added blue sata cables and sleeved NZXT 24pin mobo connector


Before I rate this one, I have a question about the cpu block. The pictures are a little small so I cannot see this clearly. Did you wrap something around the block? It looks like a cable.?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94;13906605*
> Heres Mine - Tried As Hard As I Can
> 
> EDIT - has been improved since i took these pictures


I can tell you worked pretty hard on this already, but I am going to give you a 6/10. I stopped giving 10's unless there was some really crafty cable management or mods. In other users scales, that is a 7/10 lol

Here is your suggestion list:

Zip tie your cd rom cables so they don't look so messy.
Most of the cable sleeving can be pulled closer to the plugs on several of your power wires. The CD Rom, both GPU's, especially the 6870 and the 24 pin motherboard plug. Does your 8 pin cpu plug have a sleeve or can it not be pulled further due to you modifying it? At the very least, pull more of it behind the motherboard.
I see a little of what you did at the bottom of the case, the twist ties.

If you cannot sleeve some wires, at least take the multi-color out by electrical taping them, like the sata power plug on your HD.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13906029*
> I actually give that a 10/10. Thats legit. How did you get the cables under the mobo? Drilled holes?
> 
> I also give this one a 10/10. No, I'm not just giving these out arbitrarily, these are really clean builds!


It looks like they were run under and zip tied to the sata plug wires.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13907232*
> Before I rate this one, I have a question about the cpu block. The pictures are a little small so I cannot see this clearly. Did you wrap something around the block? It looks like a cable.?


Yeah its the difficult to deal with H50 cable with a voltage reducer on the end as I only have the pump running at 1000rpm, isnt really much I can do with it even minus the reducer. Im thinking abbout running it up the left side of the hybrid Tech cooler thing thru the mobo pwr connector hole on left, down back of mobo up the left behind the GPU and sound card and onto the Chassis fan connector on left. But I dont want a thick sleeved cable near the VRM,s which is where it would have to go....

So it's staying put for now...oh hang on, only other way is under the ram cooler to the right out with the NZXT sleeved 24pin cable back thru that hole and onto PWR fan connector ot top right of mobo, yeah i'll do that keep it away from the VRM's... lol


----------



## Zeek

This is my 1st ever built rig. Its my sig rig. 1st time ever trying cable management. I know its bad


----------



## EpicPie

6/10. It's pretty decent. Could use a bit more work though.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek;13908535*
> This is my 1st ever built rig. Its my sig rig. 1st time ever trying cable management. I know its bad


You know, but the coolest thing is we are here to give you idea's. I suggest looking at a few other pictures and suggestions people made to give you some idea's on how to make this better. You can read the ones I just did and apply a few idea's, like pulling your sleeving closer to your power plugs to hide color wires.

I am all out of time for full reviews for today, so 4/10 is my rating. Don't get sad though







, just know that it is what it is and you should feel proud to have assembled your first rig and just be happy and try to improve upon it.


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13907344*
> I can tell you worked pretty hard on this already, but I am going to give you a 6/10. I stopped giving 10's unless there was some really crafty cable management or mods. In other users scales, that is a 7/10 lol
> 
> Here is your suggestion list:
> 
> Zip tie your cd rom cables so they don't look so messy.
> Most of the cable sleeving can be pulled closer to the plugs on several of your power wires. The CD Rom, both GPU's, especially the 6870 and the 24 pin motherboard plug. Does your 8 pin cpu plug have a sleeve or can it not be pulled further due to you modifying it? At the very least, pull more of it behind the motherboard.
> I see a little of what you did at the bottom of the case, the twist ties.
> 
> If you cannot sleeve some wires, at least take the multi-color out by electrical taping them, like the sata power plug on your HD.


already tidied the dvd rom cables







, and theres 1 sound card 1 gpu







, the 8 pin plug is only a converter (from molex to 8 pin) because my standard 8 pin wouldnt reach and im getting a sleeved black extension for it soon







, and also i did think about the elecrical tape idea and i will do that when i can find the tape









thanks for the reply

oh and edit - the sleeving doesnt reach all the way to the plugs because thats how the power supply came








i did not apply the sleeving i will use electrical tape asap on all the rainbow wires lol


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

These are 2 client computers I finished today. If I had the time and the customers money I would've sleeved it


----------



## Zeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo*


These are 2 client computers I finished today. If I had the time and the customers money I would've sleeved it



























I'd give those both a 10. What case is that?


----------



## WALSRU

You're a professional and it shows, 10!


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeek*


I'd give those both a 10. What case is that?


Corsair graphite 600T. One of the best cases I have worked with.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13910479*
> You're a professional and it shows, 10!


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Alex132

wish I could build rigs for people ;w;


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13910531*
> wish I could build rigs for people ;w;


its so much funnnnn







... i built a guy an SR2 with quad 480s in a cube case (dont remember witch one it was right now) and a massive loop that WCed _*everything*_... every HDD had its own block... everything was sleeved and painted red and black... it was a fun build, but definitely a pain... it was probably a few hundred pounds once the loop was filled


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


its so much funnnnn







... i built a guy an SR2 with quad 480s in a cube case (dont remember witch one it was right now) and a massive loop that WCed _*everything*_... every HDD had its own block... everything was sleeved and painted red and black... it was a fun build, but definitely a pain... it was probably a few hundred pounds once the loop was filled










How did you get into it?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek;13910450*
> I'd give those both a 10. What case is that?


Infinity/10


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Before I rate this one, I have a question about the cpu block. The pictures are a little small so I cannot see this clearly. Did you wrap something around the block? It looks like a cable.?


That cable was a mess and hard to hide Ive redone it


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


How did you get into it?


ive been building comps for friends for a wile... eventually word just got out, and friends of friends start asking... after a wile you have got your hands full... im sure there is a much better way to start, but this is what i did... i dont try and make a business out of it, its just something i o to amuse my self in my spare time... i have never actually looked into making some real money this way, as i do that with cars... but its fun so idc


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonmanas*


That cable was a mess and hard to hide Ive redone it










9.5/10 Any way you can flip the HDD?

Here's mine:


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


9.5/10 Any way you can flip the HDD?

Here's mine:










6.5/10 - try and get all your sata cables to the side of the hdd cage, also having your drives at the top of the cage will make things easier.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


I actually give that a 10/10. Thats legit. How did you get the cables under the mobo? Drilled holes?


Under the sata cable then under the board.


----------



## BradleyW

6/10.


----------



## badatgames18

@ spaceballsrules 7/10 i think, try hiding the cables more behind the mobo tray so they're not visible if possible


----------



## The Pro

My old rust bucket


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


@ spaceballsrules 7/10 i think, try hiding the cables more behind the mobo tray so they're not visible if possible


































8.5/10


----------



## refeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


@ spaceballsrules 7/10 i think, try hiding the cables more behind the mobo tray so they're not visible if possible


































9/10, the FT02/RV02 cases are hard to manage cables in.


----------



## Darkslayer7

Its my messy Chieftec aegis .


----------



## Dust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*


Its my messy Chieftec aegis.










/10

Edit: What's with the random cathode lol!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*


Its my messy Chieftec aegis .










2/10 for having the guys to post it where we give professionals 7s


----------



## Toothless

6/10 for Darkslayer7 (Previous poster)
The cables are organized, i just thought it is better if they are hidden










This is mine, it's in my sig


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toothless*


(How can I post pictures here? It says "put the link of your picture" but I don't know how am I going to put the link for my picture)

6/10 for eskamobob1

The cables are organized, i just thought it is better if they are hidden










? I haven't posted any pics?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


6.5/10 - try and get all your sata cables to the side of the hdd cage, also having your drives at the top of the cage will make things easier.


I like keeping the HDDs spaced like that for the airflow, but I hear what you're saying. 
Once I finally break down and get an SSD, that whole bottom section of the HDD cage will come out and that will be a non-issue.
Thanks for the critique.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


@ spaceballsrules 7/10 i think, try hiding the cables more behind the mobo tray so they're not visible if possible


Yeah, you can really see them in the pic. In normal light, they are barely noticeable. I would really like to see some optional grommets for those holes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toothless*


6/10 for Darkslayer7 (Previous poster)
The cables are organized, i just thought it is better if they are hidden









This is mine, it's in my sig


















7/10 Looks good but you could definitely use some extenders to get those 2 cables to run behind the mobo tray. 
What's with that one empty Molex connector just hanging out over the 24-pin?


----------



## pujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toothless;13912857*
> 6/10 for Darkslayer7 (Previous poster)
> The cables are organized, i just thought it is better if they are hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine, it's in my sig


6/10 - like someone said, u might need an extension to put those cables behind that's across.

here's mine










I will be getting these next week.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_1155&products_id=14917

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_1155&products_id=14918


----------



## macarule

the PCI cable wrecks it, I think im gonna get a sleeved extender! already have a 24pin one on the way


----------



## Heat

I fail. :/

I did the best I could with the HAF 922 and a non-modular psu though.

This is my other rig from my sig one.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule;13914424*
> --the PCI cable wrecks it, I think im gonna get a sleeved extender! already have a 24pin one on the way


9/10. Fix that PCI-E cable and you have a winner!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat;13914803*
> I fail. :/
> 
> I did the best I could with the HAF 922 and a non-modular psu though.
> 
> This is my other rig from my sig one.


You only fail because you didnt rate the guy above you!

And yours is an 8/10!


----------



## Darkslayer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat;13914803*
> I fail. :/
> 
> I did the best I could with the HAF 922 and a non-modular psu though.
> 
> This is my other rig from my sig one.


U Dont fail . I do XD . I give it a 7/10


----------



## BradleyW

8/10.


----------



## ikem

post mine again i guess.


















overkill?


----------



## SmasherBasher

1/10 for not waiting for FTW PC sleeving to come in.








9.5/10


----------



## ikem

Haha should be 10/10 cuz i still havent recieved my acrylic from ftwpc ;D


----------



## BradleyW

Not bad iKem! I take it that you painted everything!


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13917287*
> overkill?


Now that right there is hella slick. Big sleeving and heatshrink?


----------



## te0o

Ignore the bad quality and the flash...


----------



## Heat

10/10 flawless.

I think it'd be pretty funny if someone took a picture of their computer with no power supply or no cables attached.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ikem said:


> post mine again i guess.
> 
> overkill?
> 
> Very well done 10/10
> 
> But only air cooling, what are you waiting before doing watercooling!


----------



## wot

Hi guys, here's mine!


----------



## Nerd0Bot

here is mine =D again i tried again. top pick before and the second, third and fourth are new =D.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*


Hi guys, here's mine!
*snip*


10/10. It's perfect.


----------



## Zeek

Again with my rig. I know its not that good but what can I do? I can't sleeve because I dont have money :/


----------



## BradleyW

6/10


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerd0Bot;13920877*
> here is mine =D again i tried again. top pick before and the second, third and fourth are new =D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***snip


when posting your rig to rate... you guys gotta remember to rate the person above you so no one feels like they were ignored









6.5/10.. maybe tighten the cables a bit so they're more taught and less visible... also try to hide alot more behind the mobo tray so they're not so visible

EDIT: aaw now i see... i totally just looked at one pic lol
revised 8.5/10
looks pretty hard to manage cables in that case... not enough holes to route them through... i feel you man... it's a bit like my rv02


----------



## Nerd0Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13921564*
> when posting your rig to rate... you guys gotta remember to rate the person above you so no one feels like they were ignored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5/10.. maybe tighten the cables a bit so they're more taught and less visible... also try to hide alot more behind the mobo tray so they're not so visible


thx, did you see the other 3 pictures couse the pic you quoted was the before pic.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot;13920873*
> Hi guys, here's mine!


automatic 5 point drop for having an ssd that isnt plugged in







... that makes it a 5/10 for me


----------



## BradleyW

haha! No wonder windows does not boot, j/k.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek;13921336*
> Again with my rig. I know its not that good but what can I do? I can't sleeve because I dont have money :/


its not too bad. 7/10

heres mine.


----------



## oblivious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot;13920873*
> Hi guys, here's mine!


Love that case! 10/10 on the cable management.


----------



## mx3orange

9/10 hxc


----------



## EpicPie

5/10. Needs some work. All those exposed cables.... x_X


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot;13920873*
> Hi guys, here's mine!
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5194/5846187777_6a2eb428a0_b.jpg[/IMG]
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3659/5846078460_07dfe6070c_b.jpg[/IMG]


Very nice work, Wot!! 10/10 in my book!!
What Sata (data) cables are you using???


----------



## wot

Thanks for the comments guys! +Rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13922372*
> automatic 5 point drop for having an ssd that isnt plugged in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that makes it a 5/10 for me


Yeah the empty slot was for my SSD, I hate you OCZ!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;13926544*
> Very nice work, Wot!! 10/10 in my book!!
> What Sata (data) cables are you using???


Right angle sata cables that come with my motherboard.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13917287*
> post mine again i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overkill?


Wow, that's amazing.









*And yes*, I intentionally left all of his pics in the quote because his case deserves another look.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13917287*
> overkill?


it wouldn't be a proper OCN system without it lol that looks sick though


----------



## Farih

Got a new board+cpu so i re-done me loop:


----------



## Dust

guys, resize please..?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dust;13936631*
> guys, resize please..?


what are you talking about, they're all resized...? most of us just dont use a resolution of 800x600...


----------



## Aximous

I guess he means the post above his which is 4000x3000...


----------



## mcc21




----------



## KaRLiToS

9/10 - Great Job man with that case


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## BradleyW

I would say 9.5. Very good job.


----------



## Najentus

I would say 9/10.










First build, I would say it's slightly a work in progress. Just have to sleeve/pain a few pieces and then I'll be done. Also on a quest for a black SLi bridge.


----------



## fid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najentus;13945214*
> I would say 9/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First build, I would say it's slightly a work in progress. Just have to sleeve/pain a few pieces and then I'll be done. Also on a quest for a black SLi bridge.


Nice job for for your first build!

An Easy 9.5

I love the color, can you tighten up the loose cables any?


----------



## Najentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fid;13945910*
> Nice job for for your first build!
> 
> An Easy 9.5
> 
> I love the color, can you tighten up the loose cables any?


I could try, but I'm definitely cutting it close on space in the back, I have 87 bazillion adaptors,, etc. there.

EDIT:

There.










Actually was a lot easier than expected. Changed out the ghetto cable blocker for a larger one and added a fan in it. (Also, was forced to use the flash, so please don't rage.)

Pic of it in the dark (looks significantly better than this in person, very clearly UV purple and fluorescent green when you see it with your eyes, or if I had a better camera.)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najentus;13946051*
> I could try, but I'm definitely cutting it close on space in the back, I have 87 bazillion adaptors,, etc. there.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> There.
> 
> Actually was a lot easier than expected. Changed out the ghetto cable blocker for a larger one and added a fan in it. (Also, was forced to use the flash, so please don't rage.)
> 
> Pic of it in the dark (looks significantly better than this in person, very clearly UV purple and fluorescent green when you see it with your eyes, or if I had a better camera.)


8/10.

The bottom looks pretty messy.

PS. Does anyone know how hard it is to remove the stickers off the EVGA GTX580's?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najentus;13945214*
> I would say 8/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First build, I would say it's slightly a work in progress. Just have to sleeve/pain a few pieces and then I'll be done. Also on a quest for a black SLi bridge.


Dunno if I love or hate that green, but the management is very good... 8/10

As for the black SLI bridge: go to Evga!


----------



## Farih

Sorry for HUGE picture before








Didnt noticed it was set t 4000x3000

here a normal one to look at:


----------



## BradleyW

10/10 My god! Very good!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13951587*
> Sorry for HUGE picture before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt noticed it was set t 4000x3000
> 
> here a normal one to look at:


9/10 a few multi-colored wires visible


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13951587*
> Sorry for HUGE picture before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt noticed it was set t 4000x3000
> 
> here a normal one to look at:


Sir, you know how to properly take pictures, and I thus applaud you.

Your case and cables are beautiful, 9.5/10
(That bunch of cables near the PSU looks like it can be shoved into the back)


----------



## mx3orange

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


Sorry for HUGE picture before








Didnt noticed it was set t 4000x3000

here a normal one to look at:











brb changing pants

11/10


----------



## Shane1244

What rad is that??


----------



## Farih

Those are Magicool elegant plexi's
1x240mm
1x120mm

kinda cheap to


----------



## Shane1244

I'll have a look at them. The copper is sexyy









They work decent?


----------



## hoostie

I would give it 9.5/10.

Sorry for the bad camera phone pics.


----------



## BradleyW

7.5/10!


----------



## fid

Farith - 10+ out of 10 (Absolutely gorgeous) and nice pictures.

Hoosier - 9.5 (like you wrote). Need better pics, though.

Najentus - extra points for the bottom cleanup - it looks better now. Pics with lights out look good.

mcc21 - beautiful white corsair build. 9.5 or better. Need bigger pics.

Guys, I've really enjoyed this thread. Took over a week to read from the beginning. A nice # of good/great builds have been displayed. I hope mine will look as good one day









I have a request though, if possible. Please try to take in-focus pictures (or adjust iso/ shutter if using a camera) with pics that aren't too large or small. This has become like computer porn to me. I've enjoyed watching and reviewing your builds. Often the pics don't do your work justice.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13948267*
> PS. Does anyone know how hard it is to remove the stickers off the EVGA GTX580's?


I took the shroud decal off my first 4870. It's a huge pain. The stickers themselves will come off in one piece, since they're plastic (at least mine was, it might be different on different cards), but the worst part was scraping/rubbing the glue off. It takes a long time.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91;13958654*
> I took the shroud decal off my first 4870. It's a huge pain. The stickers themselves will come off in one piece, since they're plastic (at least mine was, it might be different on different cards), but the worst part was scraping/rubbing the glue off. It takes a long time.


Rubbing alcohol makes residue removal many times easier.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fid;13958467*
> Farith - 10+ out of 10 (Absolutely gorgeous) and nice pictures.
> 
> Hoosier - 9.5 (like you wrote). Need better pics, though.
> 
> Najentus - extra points for the bottom cleanup - it looks better now. Pics with lights out look good.
> 
> mcc21 - beautiful white corsair build. 9.5 or better. Need bigger pics.
> 
> Guys, I've really enjoyed this thread. *Took over a week to read from the beginning.* A nice # of good/great builds have been displayed. I hope mine will look as good one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a request though, if possible. Please try to take in-focus pictures (or adjust iso/ shutter if using a camera) with pics that aren't too large or small. This has become like computer porn to me. I've enjoyed watching and reviewing your builds. Often the pics don't do your work justice.










You're a mad man!!!!!!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13958932*
> Rubbing alcohol makes residue removal many times easier.


Or using Goo-Gone.


----------



## DevilGear44

How'd I do?


----------



## adamxatomic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


How'd I do?

*SNIP*


I'd say 9.5/10. I wouldn't even know how to manage cables in a case like that. Nice job though.
The only reason it's not a 10 is because I bet you could find some room for some short single sleeve extensions. ;D

(home made thumbnails =)
 







what the back looks like. =]


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamxatomic*


I'd say 9.5/10. I wouldn't even know how to manage cables in a case like that. Nice job though.
The only reason it's not a 10 is because I bet you could find some room for some short single sleeve extensions. ;D

(home made thumbnails =)
 







what the back looks like. =]



This is a easy 10/10


----------



## Brittain

Nicely done... 10 for sure.


----------



## mx3orange

I improved mine alot









Before









After


----------



## Bouf0010

8/10. i used to have that case, thats basically the best that can be done with it lol maybe some sleeving would bumb up the score


----------



## lithgroth007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13961014*
> How'd I do?
> 
> *snip*


9.5 out of 10 I think. Only because you could have sleeved the top cables (power, reset, etc.) I honestly dont think that without either getting shorter cables or making your own you could have done a better job, individual sleeves in that case would make it a nightmare.


----------



## fid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13959022*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a mad man!!!!!!


TheRockMonsi: from one inmate to another ... you're right!









DevilGear44: 9.5 - Beautiful work. Never seen the case before but I love what you've put into it.

adamxatomic: 10+ - There's a nice example of a fine job shown off well. Standard setting, like several others before it.

mx3orange: 8 - Nice job! Hide those bottom cables and remember sleeving is your friend (if you have the time).


----------



## eySON

@DevilGear44 - 9.5 how did all the cables fit it looks so cramped up! lol good job!

@adamxatomic - easy 10









@mx3orange - 8.5 good job cleaning up from the before and after pics!

rate awayyy...


----------



## KaRLiToS

@ eySON

That computer is nice and the cable management is very well done, I love the color theme

10/10


----------



## fid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;13968035*
> @ eySON
> 
> That computer is nice and the cable management is very well done, I love the color theme
> 
> 10/10


I thought your were suppose to wire these things up before posting.







Oh wait..
10+/10


----------



## adamxatomic

@eySON
I'm going to have to say 3/10.
-1 There's not enough cables.
-1 There all the same color. I mean wth?
-1 There's absolutely no eye catching clutter.
-1 The single sleeving is just way too awesome.
-1 The colors just go together way to well.
-1 Covering up the colorful power/reset case cables isn't my taste.
-1 It just looks way to clean.
*
I'M KIDDING! =D*

Nice job man! That things looks amazing. Glad I finally got to see some pics of it.
Question is... Which is faster.. St0rm tr00per or Scout trooper?


----------



## TheDude100




----------



## eySON

@KaRLiToS - thanks man!

@fid - lol thanks for the comment! some people thought the same and said i didn't plug in aything haha

@adamxatomic - HAHAHA! at least i didn't get a 2! as for which is faster, i think this guy should decide...









@=≡G≡=ThÃ¨ÃÂµdÃ©100 - 8/10 is the 8pin long enough to reach behind the mobo and still connect? it will look much better imo, but overall good job!


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;13970062*
> 
> @=≡G≡=ThèÐµdé100 - 8/10 is the 8pin long enough to reach behind the mobo and still connect? it will look much better imo, but overall good job!


nah I tried but its not. sadface
thanks


----------



## allenottawa

New rig for a friend. ^ It isn't working right now though, something is wrong.


----------



## Collins00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa;13977823*
> 
> New rig for a friend. ^ It isn't working right now though, something is wrong.


I would say a 7, wouldn't take much to improve maybe cutting few holes holes here and there.

Rate Mine










I don't like the M59 for cable management, If there was just an extra half an inch or inch behind for cables it would be perfect.

I know the blue cfl's do no go with ChIV, just got it the other day!


----------



## KaRLiToS

8,5/10

-Great Cable Management

-No cable sleeving. Sad for such a beautiful Motherboard and case


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa;13977823*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New rig for a friend. ^ It isn't working right now though, something is wrong.


Take the 8 Pin EPS cable through the cut out for the CPU back plate and connect it that way... Its how i used to have mine when i had that case.


----------



## fid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;13978297*
> 8,5/10
> 
> -Great Cable Management
> 
> -No cable sleeving. Sad for such a beautiful Motherboard and case


Agreed and for the same reasons. Sleeve ftw.

Nice job.


----------



## te0o

^^ Yes, I did it this way on my Gamma too. But now I'm a bit sorry because I can't fit a fan there because of the cable itself.


----------



## W00MBA

Just redid my cables last night. I still need to jump into the world of sleeving, and would also love to paint the inside of my case if i can work up the time and knowledge of how to do it.

















If anyone has suggestions on how i could clean this up more, please let me know


----------



## Baking Soda

7.5/10 Blue SATA cable needs to be hidden.



Built the "case", PSU & HDDs are in the wood box.


----------



## KaRLiToS

6.2/10


----------



## BradleyW

8/10, good job. Little tweaks here and there will bring it to a 9!


----------



## jeffdamann

My first attempt.

Before:









After:









How good did I do?


----------



## CircuitFreak

Hard to see how you did with the pic upside down >.<










same style case with some mods


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice 9.5 /10


----------



## adamxatomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Collins00;13978038*
> I would say a 7, wouldn't take much to improve maybe cutting few holes holes here and there.
> Rate Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the M59 for cable management, If there was just an extra half an inch or inch behind for cables it would be perfect.
> I know the blue cfl's do no go with ChIV, just got it the other day!


Try this, run the Sata data and Sata power cable underneath the optical drive and into that first hole on the bottom. Indicated by the red arrows. And then back behind the motherboard tray.

Run the power/reset and usb header cables to that hole indicated with the orange arrow. Black zip tie the usb cable to the power/reset cables as soon as you get right past the headers. Make sense?

Single sleeve extensions for what you need should cost less than $30. And maybe some black wire loom for the cables coming out of the PSU?
Do that and I guarantee you will have at least a 9.5/10.


----------



## Collins00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;13978297*
> 8,5/10
> 
> -Great Cable Management
> 
> -No cable sleeving. Sad for such a beautiful Motherboard and case


Yea I would have sleeved by now just Im not sure which upgrade path im gonna take and do not want to spend a fortune on sleeving it if I need to replace the PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fid;13978456*
> Agreed and for the same reasons. Sleeve ftw.
> 
> Nice job.


Cheers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic;13984788*
> Try this, run the Sata data and Sata power cable underneath the optical drive and into that first hole on the bottom. Indicated by the red arrows. And then back behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> Run the power/reset and usb header cables to that hole indicated with the orange arrow. Black zip tie the usb cable to the power/reset cables as soon as you get right past the headers. Make sense?
> 
> Single sleeve extensions for what you need should cost less than $30. And maybe some black wire loom for the cables coming out of the PSU?
> Do that and I guarantee you will have at least a 9.5/10.


Hey thanks for the advice, will try your ideas out









Also seen some red and black sleeved extensions on ebay I might get they look sweet. Save me the hassle of sleeving it myself and they can be used again if I upgraded my PSU.

Cheers for the ideas!


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## dmanstasiu

Are you joking?


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13995961*
> -snip-


Pornography isn't allowed on OCN, you should be ashamed.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Updated rig pics!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;13996315*
> Pornography isn't allowed on OCN, you should be ashamed.


----------



## terence52

9/10 for BLAUcopter 600t. you just need sleeved extensions for your 6pins
and oli... hmm. can i rate 0/10 for showing off?








there is really no need to rate yours. lol.








rate mine? will sleeve up the yate soon. just ran out of sleeving after i finished sleeving my headers. lol


----------



## adrian0729

how's my cable management? the case is a generic brand and it is old,

EDIT: just lol'd at the tags, WIRELESS CABLES. wonder when that will be introduced to cable management.


----------



## MMJA

My sister's old board was an Asus P5Q SE, having the 24pin in that spot made cable management a nightmare!


----------



## adrian0729

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;13998523*
> My sister's old board was an Asus P5Q SE, having the 24pin in that spot made cable management a nightmare!


haha:lachen: i was also bothered with that spot, it is annoying, whatever i do to make the cable nice, theres nothing good. lol


----------



## wonderlust

Upgraded to an I5-2500k/Z68


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13995961*


that is literally porn... lol. got a build log for it? Dont worry i found it, Im going to leave the pics up because its just purely amazing


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderlust;13998672*
> Upgraded to an I5-2500k/Z68


7/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;13983172*
> My first attempt.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How good did I do?


Big improvement 6.5/10.

This is what you can do with the case(I have posted this already so don't rate):


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;13995961*


my word, 10/10


----------



## Johnsen

I moved my pump and changed the tubing and got some cable hidden with some black cable tape and some cable management. So here is my rig.

Before:









After:


----------



## KaRLiToS

10/10 @Johnsen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;13999175*
> 
> This is what you can do with the case(I have posted this already so don't rate):


Maybe your's better, but you took the picture with no GPU so thats why its much easier, good job though but MUCH easier


----------



## scatology

Haha this topic is funny!









Mine


----------



## KaRLiToS

Belle Ordinateur et bonne ST-Jean

Nice cable management 10/10

Is that the XSPC RX240? Is it any good, I plan of getting a RX 360


----------



## darthjoe229

You guys seem like you'd know. What's the best place to buy sleeved extenders? I want this to be beautiful. Black, red and white is the color scheme, in that order.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14003796*
> You guys seem like you'd know. What's the best place to buy sleeved extenders? I want this to be beautiful. Black, red and white is the color scheme, in that order.


I don't know him, hes from the same place as me









Best Sleeves are from MDPC

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve.htm

I bought mine at performance-pcs because I didnt know about the other site at this time, mine are technoflex , not the best, sad of my choice

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=44_32_206


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I don't know him, hes from the same place as me









Best Sleeves are from MDPC

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve.htm












I did not realize MDPC had a store. That's....do want


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatology*


Haha this topic is funny!









Mine



















RL hax, enough said.

No, but really, nice work guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clickhere.exe

Ignoring the 2 cables for the side fans, how did I do?


----------



## BradleyW

9/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14005873*
> Ignoring the 2 cables for the side fans, *how did I do?*


You didn't. I bet you hired somebody to do that.









10/10 as long as you tighten up that one PCI-E cable (that's what it looks like, anyway). I tend to base my score strictly on management, however.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Another one from work - SLI bridge missing - took photos before finishing up.


----------



## Fortunex

Spent 2-3 hours maintaining my computer. Cleared dust, re-applied TIM, tried my GTX460 without the shroud on, flipped hard drives around, and modded my case a tiny bit to better manage cables. I really need a new case, this thing has **** all for cable management other than a little spot to put cables you don't use. =/

Before:









After:


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14007760*
> Another one from work - SLI bridge missing - took photos before finishing up.


Awesome rig and wire management! 10/10.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

9/10. I know it's for client so no need to sleeve unless asked.

What GPU's are they!? There super sexy...


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14009294*
> What GPU's are they!? There super sexy...


EVGA 580 DS's if I'm correct. The little logo on the side lights up. Darn tootin' they're sexy, <3 mine


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14008673*
> After:


I would mount that cooler the other way so it's not drawing hot air straight from the GPU. I've got a 300 too, they are solid cases but have some monumental flaws, the most notable being the terrible cable management options. I'm curious how you got the front I/O connectors the way you have them, I'm guessing this took some cutting?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14005873*
> Ignoring the 2 cables for the side fans, how did I do?


Quite well! Just like Rockmonsi said:tighten up the PCIe cables.

Speaking of which....
whose cockamamy idea was it to take a six pin PCIe and splice in a second one???
I ain't got the slightest clue, but you'd think if MSI put *TWO* 6pin connectors there, they need them!?!?!?

Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the ATX connector spec calls for 2A per pin/wire. For a 12V line that'd be 24W. A 6pin PCIe has 3x 12V lines = 72W.
(In addition to what is available from the mainboard directly.....)

If the MSI card now draws more than that, I don't want to be around to find out what gives first: the cables or the mainboard traces..........


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see;14009470*
> I would mount that cooler the other way so it's not drawing hot air straight from the GPU. I've got a 300 too, they are solid cases but have some monumental flaws, the most notable being the terrible cable management options. I'm curious how you got the front I/O connectors the way you have them, I'm guessing this took some cutting?


Don't think you can on AM3 systems, it can be mounted up or down, and I'd rather have it helping push all the air out of my system than pushing warm CPU air not only back into the case, but directly onto the back of the GPU as well.

And to get them that way, I took the cables out of the small clips they're secured in on top of the 5.25" bays (did this by unscrewing the front USB panel), rerouted them down into the bays (had to move my DVD drive down) and out into the back of the case by bending one of the half-oval tab things out of the way and squeezing them through there. No cutting required. Although when I upgrade, if I don't end up getting a new case, I'll probably be cutting some holes for the front panel and that _very_ annoying CPU power cable.


----------



## M3thodAngel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortunex*


spent 2-3 hours maintaining my computer. Cleared dust, re-applied tim, tried my gtx460 without the shroud on, flipped hard drives around, and modded my case a tiny bit to better manage cables. I really need a new case, this thing has **** all for cable management other than a little spot to put cables you don't use. =/

before:









after:










5/10


----------



## terence52

got ignored again...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


9/10 for BLAUcopter 600t. you just need sleeved extensions for your 6pins
and oli... hmm. can i rate 0/10 for showing off?








there is really no need to rate yours. lol.








rate mine? will sleeve up the yate soon. just ran out of sleeving after i finished sleeving my headers. lol



9/10

Good job but there is still some work to do at the bottom of the case with the power cables coming out of the PSU







but the overall is just GREAT


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Another one from work - SLI bridge missing - took photos before finishing up.










Do you just build rigs as your job? Where do you work? What is your job title and description? PM me.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Another one from work - SLI bridge missing - took photos before finishing up.










Beautiful. 10/10 for sure!!!!!!!!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


got ignored again...


Where's your post?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Beautiful. 10/10 for sure!!!!!!!!!!!









Where's your post?


post #16581
http://www.overclock.net/13997831-post16581.html


----------



## CircuitFreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


post #16581
http://www.overclock.net/13997831-post16581.html


Post 16610 - Karlitos posted on ya and I agree with him on cleaning up the PSU area.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14011552*
> 9/10
> 
> Good job but there is still some work to do at the bottom of the case with the power cables coming out of the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the overall is just GREAT


thanks. will clean it up after i get back from school.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak;14015331*
> Post 16610 - Karlitos posted on ya and I agree with him on cleaning up the PSU area.


oops. didnt see the last page. thanks.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;14015301*
> post #16581
> http://www.overclock.net/13997831-post16581.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak;14015331*
> Post 16610 - *Karlitos posted on ya and I agree with him on cleaning up the PSU area*.


I was about to say this, but since someone already did I'll just bold it for emphasis.









Otherwise, that's some pretty solid cable management.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14016972*
> I was about to say this, but since someone already did I'll just bold it for emphasis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, that's some pretty solid cable management.


yup. have to try it out thou. i can use any cable clips as i have no way to mount them.


----------



## jammo2k5

Heres mine,
Bad pics are bad


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14009489*
> Quite well! Just like Rockmonsi said:tighten up the PCIe cables.
> 
> Speaking of which....
> whose cockamamy idea was it to take a six pin PCIe and splice in a second one???
> I ain't got the slightest clue, but you'd think if MSI put *TWO* 6pin connectors there, they need them!?!?!?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the ATX connector spec calls for 2A per pin/wire. For a 12V line that'd be 24W. A 6pin PCIe has 3x 12V lines = 72W.
> (In addition to what is available from the mainboard directly.....)
> 
> If the MSI card now draws more than that, I don't want to be around to find out what gives first: the cables or the mainboard traces..........


I dont have another choice with this power supply. I have another spliced dual 6 pin coming out of the unit, and a 6+2.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=205&area=usa

GPU support list says with the two dual 6 pin plugs it can do 2x GTX470s or 2x HD6950s. I hope I'm right about all this. LOL


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5;14019294*
> Heres mine,
> Bad pics are bad


Looks pretty darn stellar, but turning on a light in that room would help to see things a bit better.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14019634*
> Looks pretty darn stellar, but turning on a light in that room would help to see things a bit better.


Yes ive been experimenting with different lighting and the sun is out today so i need to get some good shots


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Here is mine


----------



## fid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Here is mine




























Beautiful..That's a 10 - though I'd like it the CPU power blacked out/ or ind sleeved. Can't see it with the side on, though.

Nice management and routing job. Love the look with the lighting!


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Here is mine









snip snip


O_O That's fantastic. 10/10 definitely. One thing that stands out is the white tape on the 24 pin, at least use something black


----------



## BradleyW

10.


----------



## Smo

Looks awesome!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Thanks guys! I'll get rid of that 12V eye sore. I'm planning to get a new PSU soon and will sleeve it with MDPC-X!


----------



## spyros07

just painted my haf 932 black and blue!! and redone my management!! what do you say???

















Attachment 217260

Attachment 217261


----------



## Dust

^ 3/10


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dust*


^ 3/10


Haters gon' hate









6/10


----------



## spyros07

i am waiting for a sleeved power supply cz the one i have is fried!!! actually overheating!!! so i might have some better results!! @ PCWIZMTL thnx for the 6 ;p


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dust;14025870*
> ^ 3/10


That's low

I give a 8/10 .

Need to make more management in sata cables, Sleeve power and reset wires with front audio panel. And you need to do some improvement to take better pictures...more light


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14026533*
> That's low
> 
> I give a 8/10 .
> 
> Need to make more management in sata cables, Sleeve power and reset wires with front audio panel. And you need to do some improvement to take better pictures...more light :humb:


hey thanks for the help. as i said all will be managed!!;p


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyros07;14024626*
> just painted my haf 932 black and blue!! and redone my management!! what do you say???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14026533*
> That's low
> 
> I give a 8/10 .
> *
> Need to make more management in sata cables*, Sleeve power and reset wires with front audio panel. And you need to do some improvement to take better pictures...more light


That's the single-biggest thing you can do to improve your cables. And posting better lit pictures wouldn't hurt either - well, us anyway.


----------



## sc300jz

I wish i had a modular PSU..

I tried my best, sadly my SATA cables are too showy.



















whatcha guys think?!


----------



## jbalsa2

why is there only one power connector on your 560 Ti 

8.5/10


----------



## sc300jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;14028417*
> why is there only one power connector on your 560 Ti
> 
> 8.5/10


Only had one PCI-e cable. thought it would work but it didn't so i threw a adapter on and its all good now.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc300jz;14028291*
> I wish i had a modular PSU..
> 
> I tried my best, sadly my SATA cables are too showy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatcha guys think?!


Aside from making it look more aesthetically pleasing (sleeved cables and LED lights) that's really good management. Nice work!!!


----------



## CircuitFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc300jz;14028291*
> I wish i had a modular PSU..
> 
> I tried my best, sadly my SATA cables are too showy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatcha guys think?!


Flip your drive around so the cables are in the back and not showing.


----------



## Deceived

Guys, I have an ABS Canyon 695 Case. I need help putting together the perfect water cooling set up! Hit me up and let me know what I should rock on my EVGA e760 1366 set up. I also have a new gtx 480 from evga rma after sending in my gtx 295 that i'd like to throw a block on : ) Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated.

- Deceived

p.s. OCZ vertex 2 2nd gen 25nm's are a joke.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*


Flip your drive around so the cables are in the back and not showing.


How did I not see that?


----------



## sc300jz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Aside from making it look more aesthetically pleasing (sleeved cables and LED lights) that's really good management. Nice work!!!










Thanks! Means a lot









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*


Flip your drive around so the cables are in the back and not showing.


Oooh good idea i will do that later.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Stance

My god, are those black-painted GT's? Awesome rig.

As for the cables, looks pretty solid. 9/10


----------



## ASO7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stance*


My god, are those black-painted GT's? Awesome rig.

As for the cables, looks pretty solid. 9/10


----------



## fid

^ Oh my, what a beautiful job Love that sabertooth with the aluminum. Solid 9 on the cabling that will be a 10+ if you take care of the stray FP cable and / or hide it.

What a great job!!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sc300jz*


I wish i had a modular PSU..

I tried my best, sadly my SATA cables are too showy.

whatcha guys think?!


I give you a 9. After you flip your HDD, I would say 10. Nice work!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASO7*










​
​
​
Nice setup! I like the colors, and sleeved cables are sick! There are a few cables that could be hidden a bit more. I give you a 9


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sc300jz*


I wish i had a modular PSU..

I tried my best, sadly my SATA cables are too showy.



















whatcha guys think?!


Why don't you flip your HDDs around so the SATA cables will show less?


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASO7*










































































9.5/10


----------



## jw6996

@AS07 - Neat... 9/10


----------



## Stance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7;14033179*


That is nothing but pure beauty. I've got a matte black spray myself, but am scared to use it on the GT's. I'm such a bad painter.


----------



## Smo

ASO7 - gorgeous job!

I love these motherboard cover plates, can they be bought online or are they specific only to some boards?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14039692*
> ASO7 - gorgeous job!
> 
> I love these motherboard cover plates, can they be bought online or are they specific only to some boards?


It comes with the P67 Sabertooth:


















Here i have a worklog:
http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=338654


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7;14039858*
> It comes with the P67 Sabertooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here i have a worklog:
> http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=338654


:O!

If it's possible to get one of those somewhere I must know, I'd love to try and fit it to my P8P67 Pro.


----------



## Hawk777th

Let the beating begin. Its an Antec 1200 don't be two harsh lol!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Let the beating begin. Its an Antec 1200 don't be two harsh lol!



Well, it's actually not that bad. All I can advise is that you tidy up the SATA cables area, and put those little cables above the motherboard through the cable management holes - that's what they're there for.









I think after that, your management will look a lot better.


----------



## Stance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14042591*
> Let the beating begin. Its an Antec 1200 don't be two harsh lol!


Not that bad, those small wires need some work along with the SATA cables.
Other than that, it's a solid picture. 8/10


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14042591*
> Let the beating begin. Its an Antec 1200 don't be two harsh lol!


Is the powersupply fan suppose to be on the top side? I thought it's suppose to be the other way around.

You need to get some cable ties to keep those wires behind the monther board and keep them tight. you can also get those ties that hold on by sticky tape instead of drilling holes if you wish.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;14047433*
> Is the powersupply fan suppose to be on the top side? I thought it's suppose to be the other way around.
> 
> You need to get some cable ties to keep those wires behind the monther board and keep them tight. you can also get those ties that hold on by sticky tape instead of drilling holes if you wish.


Doesn't matter, it can go either way.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ill try and re route on the top. There is no intake on the bottom of case if I was to flip the PSU.


----------



## M3thodAngel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASO7*


































































OMG!!! <3!!! 10/10 perfect 10!


----------



## terence52

done:







. removed most of the mess now.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3thodAngel;14055464*
> OMG!!! <3!!! 10/10 perfect 10!


must be trolling? give it a 6.5 or 7 / 10 as I can see about 10 improvments that can be made..


----------



## smorg

here are some suggestions.. hope they help


----------



## jammo2k5

Got a better pic


----------



## Smo

Some sleeving and she'll be gorgeous mate!


----------



## PCWIZMTL

My audio/gaming/spare PC










My Antec 900 can't compare though... Thinking about drilling some holes 'cause cable management sucks...


----------



## Shane1244

Easy on the clarity in photoshop.. lol


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*


My audio/gaming/spare PC










My Antec 900 can't compare though... I'll post it later


That is some solid management there. It would be an even bigger plus if you could hide those cables at the top right hand corner.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


That is some solid management there. It would be an even bigger plus if you could hide those cables at the top right hand corner.


Thanks! and will do


----------



## Heartl3ss

rate me!!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...010240copy.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...010234copy.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/p7010236copy.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...010237copy.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...010235copy.jpg


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss*


rate me!!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...010240copy.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...010234copy.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/p7010236copy.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...010237copy.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...010235copy.jpg


Do you mind putting







at the end of them? That would make things a lot easier for us to view.


----------



## Heartl3ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14072895*
> Do you mind putting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end of them? That would make things a lot easier for us to view.


for some reason when i add IMG in each image it doesnt show anything at the post..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Hmmmm, you're right. I'll look into it and see what the problem could be.


----------



## TheRockMonsi




----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss;14072920*
> for some reason when i add IMG in each image it doesnt show anything at the post..


You were using the link to the Imageshack page. If you look at the blue box on the right, click "Link to share this image" and get the "Direct Link", that is what goes in the image tag.


----------



## Heartl3ss

thanks a lot rockmonsi..!!


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14073137*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Epic fail


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14073137*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Lets try again, You need to make those cables a damn sight hidden not in your face when you open your case









Also im guessing you you painted the case yourself?

You need to sand it down, prime it, sand it down and then paint it, then it doesn't rub off


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234;14073262*
> Lets try again, You need to make those cables a damn sight hidden not in your face when you open your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also im guessing you you painted the case yourself?
> 
> You need to sand it down, prime it, sand it down and then paint it, then it doesn't rub off


lol wires are too short already strained. i did sand it paint was 1 dollar at a bargain store so not very good quality.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14073137*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss;14073187*
> thanks a lot rockmonsi..!!


No problem!


----------



## EpicPie

@ Philhalo. 0/10


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14073622*
> lol wires are too short already strained. i did sand it paint was 1 dollar at a bargain store so not very good quality.


Should be in a Ghetto mods thread or something.







That's insane! lol


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;14075335*
> Should be in a Ghetto mods thread or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's insane! lol


lol nothing is really modded accept a few cables are spliced


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14073004*


This is pretty good management overall, Heartl3ss. My only gripes are when you get up to the 5.25" bay; it's a little messy, and you can see that one cable you forgot to sleeve (aside from the 4-pin one for the CPU, but that one is barely there anyway); and that IDE cable (I think that's what it's called) sort of kills it for me. I wish you would've hid that one a bit better, but just because of how wide the cable is I can't blame you on that much.

8/10


----------



## Heartl3ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14075358*
> This is pretty good management overall, Heartl3ss. My only gripes are when you get up to the 5.25" bay; it's a little messy, and you can see that one cable you forgot to sleeve (aside from the 4-pin one for the CPU, but that one is barely there anyway); and that IDE cable (I think that's what it's called) sort of kills it for me. I wish you would've hid that one a bit better, but just because of how wide the cable is I can't blame you on that much.
> 
> 8/10


yea indeed...that IDE cable is a real pain in the ass..u cant tie it or twist it...only way is probably to buy a specific IDE cable thats round or just buy a SATA dvd drive...


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss;14080488*
> yea indeed...that IDE cable is a real pain in the ass..u cant tie it or twist it...only way is probably to buy a specific IDE cable thats round or just buy a SATA dvd drive...


Want the best IDE cable? Be really careful with this, don't blame me if you break the cable; take a very small knife and cut each wire apart from eachother. Then just twist it once your done and use electrical duct tape to twist it. Make sure you don't expose any copper.


----------



## Heartl3ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;14080689*
> Want the best IDE cable? Be really careful with this, don't blame me if you break the cable; take a very small knife and cut each wire apart from eachother. Then just twist it once your done and use electrical duct tape to twist it. Make sure you don't expose any copper.


tnx for the awesome advice..will give it a try..!!


----------



## ffejrxx

@ Philhalo. fail/10

i got a shame/10 for using a dual channel ram kit for 1366 build

get a dual ch ram kit and ill up it to a 0/10


----------



## BradleyW

PhilHalo, i give it a 3 out of 10. I've seen worse. It's not too bad. as long as it works then who cares right!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14073137*


0/10 Did you try to make it messy?


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14073137*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## g00s3y

I can probably make it even cleaner.

BTW what do you guys use to sleeve cables? I ordered some stuff of newegg a while back but it was horrible, and they only have that one brand. What is the easiest way to do it?


----------



## Senokone

Nice work! 9/10

My SG02 - Hell of a job.. :










Old pic with 5770 xxx


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's my newest build. I did the best I could with cable management and I think it turned out pretty good. My main issue is in getting the PCI-E cables to spread symmetrically. Anyway, let me know what you think (sorry the pics suck)!


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00s3y;14083699*
> I can probably make it even cleaner.
> 
> BTW what do you guys use to sleeve cables? I ordered some stuff of newegg a while back but it was horrible, and they only have that one brand. What is the easiest way to do it?
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7246/imag0237m.jpg


The only really good sleeving is that from Nils at MDPC (MillionDollarPC)!
Everything else is compromise.









I used it on one project. On the second project I opted for black flatribbon cables. (Most of mine were from the coolermaster store; their PSU used to have them. But now Cubitek has all including 24pin ATX!!!! like the Ultra X3 PSU had, which ain't available anymore.)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14084038*
> Here's my newest build. I did the best I could with cable management and I think it turned out pretty good. My main issue is in getting the PCI-E cables to spread symmetrically. Anyway, let me know what you think (sorry the pics suck)!


Man, that rig looks so nice!!!!!!! Besides the cables behind your top fan (the one on the left looks unsleeved







) that's a 10/10 - otherwise I say 9/10.


----------



## Johnsen

Painted my GFX white and took some pics.
Im planning and custom white backplate..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

@Johnsen, that is a very, very nice rig there; nice pictures, too.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;14085056*
> Painted my GFX white and took some pics.
> Im planning and custom white backplate..


Is you bottom divider painted or its just some white tape ??? I have the same case and I like your idea.


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14085828*
> @Johnsen, that is a very, very nice rig there; nice pictures, too.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14086417*
> Is you bottom divider painted or its just some white tape ??? I have the same case and I like your idea.


Its actually some white folio/film if you look closely there is some of things that gives it away, but it looks very decent.







I also updated the picture with the GFX fully painted.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14084038*
> Here's my newest build. I did the best I could with cable management and I think it turned out pretty good. My main issue is in getting the PCI-E cables to spread symmetrically. Anyway, let me know what you think (sorry the pics suck)!


awsome work!!! 10/10!!! its a very nice and clean build!!! BRAVO!

BY THE WAY try using this tut.. for some awsome pics!!! How to Photograph your rig!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Great photography tutorial! Thanks for posting!


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Great photography tutorial! Thanks for posting!


no thanks to me... thank the guys who made it!!! ia am waiting for pics though!!


----------



## Baking Soda

I have no cables, I win.


----------



## rheicel

Here is mine.














































and here it is now after I modded the fan grill.










Thanks.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*




I have no cables, I win.




If its "Rate my cables" and you have no cables you lose...


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


If its "Rate my cables" and you have no cables you lose...


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Deluxe

Here's my giant mess, gotta love non-modular PSU's & Antec 900...









Oh well i'm not too bothered and the temps are perfect.
I just need some red led fans and i'm ready for christmas!


----------



## Baking Soda

6/10
You could at least zip tie the cables at the bottom together.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14095972*
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here for the rest of his pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is now after I modded the fan grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Bad-ass to the max!!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;14096002*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14095973*
> If its "Rate my cables" and you have no cables you lose...
> 
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate.
Click to expand...











What a nutty pumpkin.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;14096002*
> Haters gonna hate.


Losers gonna lose.


----------



## Kaosuonline

@ jacobthellamer:

Awesome setup you got there. Very clean and sharp! 9.648/10! Maybe a black sleeved ATX cable and PCI cables for a 10.

Which cooler master case is this?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14096543*
> Bad-ass to the max!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nutty pumpkin.


Hahahaha,

Thanks?


----------



## JDL92

Please Rate mine! Nothing much but I guess this is pretty decent. And if you can give me some advice for better cable managing for this is my first time doing this and this case is not even a week old.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Wow, you take incredible pictures for starts. Overall, I'm impressed with your management. Yeah, you don't have fancy cables to go along with it, but otherwise that is a darn good interior. Only thing I would recommend is putting those red SATA cables along with those other ones through the cable management holes.

Aside from that, it's a job well done.


----------



## JDL92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14098966*
> Wow, you take incredible pictures for starts. Overall, I'm impressed with your management. Yeah, you don't have fancy cables to go along with it, but otherwise that is a darn good interior. Only thing I would recommend is putting those red SATA cables along with those other ones through the cable management holes.
> 
> Aside from that, it's a job well done.


Thanks a lot man! I appreciate the recommendation and will go ahead and get on it!


----------



## Farih

@ JDL92 Nice job for a first timer







7/10

You should turn around your back fan so the cable alligns better, you can push it in the corners abit to make it look better.

The wire going to the pci slot [ccfl on/off switch ?] can be tucked away behind the psu going up only at the back of the case.

Throw away system speaker


----------



## jacobrjett

all the cabling on here look sweet!

heres my rig currently, id love to know what you guys think - its nothing special at the moment, i just tried to make it as tidy as i could. im going to throw in another gtx 560 and buy a sleeving kit and a watercooling kit soon, when i do that im probably going to draw up some blueprints to make an invisibility for my wires! but in all honesty i will just try and make them as tidy as possible. im thinking to go with dark grey sleeving, or copper coloured sleeving and with clear watercooling hose and water. or maybe ill get bright green sleeves and green dye in my loop. time will tell.


----------



## Intel4Life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


all the cabling on here look sweet!

heres my rig currently, id love to know what you guys think - its nothing special at the moment, i just tried to make it as tidy as i could. im going to throw in another gtx 560 and buy a sleeving kit and a watercooling kit soon, when i do that im probably going to draw up some blueprints to make an invisibility for my wires! but in all honesty i will just try and make them as tidy as possible. im thinking to go with dark grey sleeving, or copper coloured sleeving and with clear watercooling hose and water. or maybe ill get bright green sleeves and green dye in my loop. time will tell.










Great job 10/10 doesn't seem like you could do much cable management with the case, but you made it look great. nice and tidy.

Here is a pic of my rig


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*


Great job 10/10 doesn't seem like you could do much cable management with the case, but you made it look great. nice and tidy.

Here is a pic of my rig




wow, this is what i want mine to look like! did you sleeve your cables or buy extensions? i would have given mine a 6 or 7 out of 10, but i would definately give this a 10, its cleaner than a housewifes kitchen!


----------



## EpicPie

@ Jacob. 10/10. Very clean.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*


Here is a pic of my rig





Pretty good job, I'd say 8.5/10
Only because of the lightning of the picture
We can't actually see the bottom part of the case


----------



## kiwiasian

:/


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


:/


7/10

Too Dark

People have to learn, do you think you can rate my cable if I post a pic like this
*PUT SOME LIGHT IN THE PICTURE*


----------



## kiwiasian

10/10 because it's too dark and thus I cannot see any cables.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


10/10 because it's too dark and thus I cannot see any cables.


Lol









But Honestly your Computer looks awsome dude, just take a good picture to really show your nice computer


----------



## terence52

Removed.


----------



## arjan400016

Just want to know what you think of my pc


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjan400016*


Just want to know what you think of my pc











Looks rli. good actually.


----------



## Alex132

Hardware.info......


----------



## ajmidd12

Where art thou cables









Yes I realize there is a massive Hi-Def Audio cable right across my board







It looks cool lit up with a UV light.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Where art thou cables









Yes I realize there is a massive Hi-Def Audio cable right across my board







It looks cool lit up with a UV light.











9.999/10

At least the Audio Cable is well sleeved and looks good.
Thats a nice PC you have there

But be careful with your water loop, looks like there is a lot of air bubbles


----------



## Tori

I just put together this pc (first time build) for $700 last month.

I made the mistake (or maybe not... not sure) of buying a non modular PSU so I have a hunk of cables >.>

Anyway here is what it looks like...

CoolerMaster HAF 912 case. My friend has the exact same case, yet he somehow managed to put an i7 2600k and 2 gtx 570s in it while making it look beautiful. Mine is a HUGE ******* MESS!

On the bright side, my temps are decent considering this whole build is on the cheap side. My room is like 80F so its reallllllllllly hot.

Idle temps are 30C-32C for the CPU and 43C for the GPU. Max I've seen for CPU is like 57 with that prime95 thing and GPU never broke 74.

When I upgrade to i5 or i7 next spring, I think I am going to spend a little extra and buy a nicer BIGGER case.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tori*


I just put together this pc (first time build) for $700 last month.

I made the mistake (or maybe not... not sure) of buying a non modular PSU so I have a hunk of cables >.>

Anyway here is what it looks like...

CoolerMaster HAF 912 case. My friend has the exact same case, yet he somehow managed to put an i7 2600k and 2 gtx 570s in it while making it look beautiful. Mine is a HUGE ******* MESS!

On the bright side, my temps are decent considering this whole build is on the cheap side. My room is like 80F so its reallllllllllly hot.

Idle temps are 30C-32C for the CPU and 43C for the GPU. Max I've seen for CPU is like 57 with that prime95 thing and GPU never broke 74.











1/10. No attempt.


----------



## R1VER5




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


1/10. No attempt.


loll

2/10


----------



## Tori

lol i gave myself a 0. wow you guys are generous.

i spent like 2 hours figuring this out and the cables are like an inch short so i was about to punch someone.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjan400016*


Just want to know what you think of my pc











could we get some more pictures? I'd really like to see more


----------



## Tori

guys can you help me manage the cables better? any tips?

should i bother spending more time on it? All i really care about are temps.. its not like there's a window on my case to look inside. in the basement i get like 26C idle temps at 50% fan speed and my room on campus is like 65F all the time lol.


----------



## `br4dz-

Taken from my build log: βluė Ģraŋđēuŕ

Rate Em'!


----------



## Smo

Almost perfect, but those SATA cables are a bit annoying! You should take a 15mm drill to it, slap in an open 15mm rubber grommet and run them through the tray. WOuld look much nicer!


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*


Taken from my build log: βluė Ģraŋđēuŕ

Rate Em'!




















clear ten! 10/10


----------



## Ryko

Here's mine, thought's? Suggestion's?

Kind of did the best I could with what I had, or at least I would like to think so


----------



## Dust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*












So pretty I wanna cry/10.
Nice lighting effects. How did you place your cathodes?


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smo*


Almost perfect, but those SATA cables are a bit annoying! You should take a 15mm drill to it, slap in an open 15mm rubber grommet and run them through the tray. WOuld look much nicer!


Problem with doing that is, the case is sooooo massive, that I'd need longer SATA cables, and I've already spent way too much money on the case. I'm not overly worried about it though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dust*


So pretty I wanna cry/10.
Nice lighting effects. How did you place your cathodes?


I just put a 15" cathode on the bottom, everything else is the magic of aluminum and the bright white water cooling tubing. Blue bounces off of silver aluminum extremely well. Look at my build log to see more







.


----------



## xion

Heres my AMD computer, my backup gaming rig or whatever you want to call it.

AMD Phenom II x4 920 @4.0ghz
Tunic tower 120 extreme cooler.
ATI 5870 1gb
2gb DDR2 (the other stick died and kept crashing the computer, it did have 4gb)
1tb HDD
TX650 corsair
CM storm sniper case.
biostar ta790gx 124mb motherboard.
and a wireless internet card i got for free









I think i did a pretty good job for the case.


----------



## xion

Heres my main rig in the sig. It does look a little messy in the picture b ut its not that bad it person. This is the best I could get it, I swear. The silverstone Raven Rv02 isn't that good at cable management.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14101087*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Intel4Life;14100893*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14100228*
> all the cabling on here look sweet!
> 
> heres my rig currently...
> 
> 
> 
> Great job 10/10 doesn't seem like you could do much cable management with the case, but you made it look great. nice and tidy.
> 
> Here is a pic of my rig
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, this is what i want mine to look like! did you sleeve your cables or buy extensions? i would have given mine a 6 or 7 out of 10, but i would definately give this a 10, *its cleaner than a housewifes kitchen!*
Click to expand...









You guys did excellent in cable management!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;14101629*


*Hell yeah*, GPU-only blocks FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko;14105641*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, thought's? Suggestion's?
> 
> Kind of did the best I could with what I had, or at least I would like to think so


Hmmmm, those cases really didn't have management in mind, so I think you're right for the most part in saying that's the most you can do; general rule of thumb: If a case has the PSU mounted at the top, it more than likely won't have good cable management, but if it has it at the bottom, it will at least have potential for it.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14101109*
> @ Jacob. 10/10. Very clean.


cheers


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion;14106155*
> 
> 
> Heres my main rig in the sig. It does look a little messy in the picture b ut its not that bad it person. This is the best I could get it, I swear. The silverstone Raven Rv02 isn't that good at cable management.


I literally sat there for 2 minutes thinking about how sad that first GTX570 must be, youre suffocating it to death, WITH ITS OWN BROTHER.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;14095925*
> 
> 
> I have no cables, I win.


I see a cable.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;14106856*
> I literally sat there for 2 minutes thinking about how sad that first GTX570 must be, youre suffocating it to death, WITH ITS OWN BROTHER.


It has fans blowing fresh air on it, right below it...

You still didn't notice that after 2 minutes of looking at it?


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;14106856*
> I literally sat there for 2 minutes thinking about how sad that first GTX570 must be, youre suffocating it to death, WITH ITS OWN BROTHER.


Um dude, I'm using a silverstone raven Rv02. it has a 180mm fan right under it. They are running quite cool. This is the reason why i got the reference ones instead of the other because the air literally goes right through them (they exhaust out the back and intake in the front, right where the 180mm fan is)


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


lol wires are too short already strained. i did sand it paint was 1 dollar at a bargain store so not very good quality.


Actually your PSU looks upside down, since the exhaust should come out the back, if you flip it you should be able to migrate the MOBO wire behind the mobo.


----------



## arjan400016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


Hardware.info......


Sorry.
I changed it.


----------



## Johnsen




----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14104827*
> 9.999/10
> 
> At least the Audio Cable is well sleeved and looks good.
> Thats a nice PC you have there
> 
> But be careful with your water loop, looks like there is a lot of air bubbles


Thanks









No air bubbles anymore, that picture was before I bled the system, I couldn't wait to post it up









Now it is clear as glass and has been running nice and cool for the past month and a half. I do need to take it apart and clean my rad now though got some dust into the case


----------



## YGenHungarian

What do you think? Cheapest case. lol


----------



## MMJA

Not a bad effort at all for a case with a top mounted PSU and what looks like not a lot of cable management features, 8/10.


----------



## YGenHungarian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Not a bad effort at all for a case with a top mounted PSU and what looks like not a lot of cable management features, 8/10.


Thanks ^^


----------



## BLAUcopter

Bought some sleeved NZXT cables for my rig. One problem, I got a 6 pin pcie cable and an 8 pin (what I thought was a pcie) however it's some sort of power extender for the MB with different shaped male and female connectors.

In theory, this cable will work if I modify the connectors as it's just an extender. My question is, has anyone done this? And will it / does it work?


----------



## mru

Technically you are right: it is an extender = does NOT matter.

In practical terms it is playing with fire.
The 8pin extender you got is probably the 8pin ATX CPU power one.
What is the difficulty in getting it exchanged or buying an additional one?

You will not believe how many times I have seen people getting into a world of hurt when some time later -after having forgotten what they did- go and modify things.......

A new cable is the cheapest insurance you can buy!


----------



## BLAUcopter

NZXT only has 6 pin to 6 + 2 pin adapters. Would that suffice for my 580?


----------



## darthjoe229

It needs one of each. But 6+2=8, they'll do fine


----------



## mru

Hate to disagree darthjoe: if that was correct, the manufacturer would have put two 6pin PCIe connectors rather than the more expensive 1x6pin plus 1x8pin connectors.

BLAUcopter:
it depends on whether you intend to run the card at full throttle. Calculating that each pin can handle 2Amps (ATX Spec) times 12 Volts = 24 Watts.
Them would be the Watts that you'd be missing.
Just don't run the card at 100% with the extensions on, and you will be fine.


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Hate to disagree darthjoe: if that was correct, the manufacturer would have put two 6pin PCIe connectors rather than the more expensive 1x6pin plus 1x8pin connectors.

BLAUcopter:
it depends on whether you intend to run the card at full throttle. Calculating that each pin can handle 2Amps (ATX Spec) times 12 Volts = 24 Watts.
Them would be the Watts that you'd be missing.
Just don't run the card at 100% with the extensions on, and you will be fine.


So what you're saying is that the 6+2 PCIe cables run 24 watts less than a genuine 8pin PCIe? Makes sense!


----------



## Tator Tot

An 8pin PCIe connector only has two more ground sources than a 6pin PCIe connector.

That's the only difference; though regulations state that a 6pin is only supposed to deliver up to 75w with the 8pin supposed to driver 150w's.

EDIT: Also, ATX Spec only defines the 2A per pin as a recommended standard, but not required.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah a 6+2pin IS an 8 pin basically. Just its an 8 pin with a detachable 2 pin if your graphics card needs a six pin instead.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


An 8pin PCIe connector only has two more ground sources than a 6pin PCIe connector.


I should have thought twice before posting!

Tator Tot is, as always, correct.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's the only difference; though regulations state that a 6pin is only supposed to deliver up to 75w with the 8pin supposed to driver 150w's.


Those of us who studied electronics discovered the hard way that "a ground is a ground" is the biggest myth taught.......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


EDIT: Also, ATX Spec only defines the 2A per pin as a recommended standard, but not required.


Also true, but the connector makers Tyco&Amp list 2Amps max per pin...


----------



## Tator Tot

If a pin could only take 2A load, then we'd have a lot of burnt pins on our hands.

It depends on the metal used and quality of the construction, but generally that "2A Max" rating is a fluff barrier for protections sake.

On the PCIe 8pin connector, a ground is just a ground. By PCIe Spec it's actually supposed to be 1 12v Vsense wire (to help regulate voltage) and 1 Ground. Though; it's more complicated (internally on the PSU) to do it that way, so they're just grounds. Both leading to the same location (most of the time at least, some notable exceptions like the 2 PSU's in 1 CWT PUC platform.)


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14135076*
> An 8pin PCIe connector only has two more ground sources than a 6pin PCIe connector.
> 
> That's the only difference; though regulations state that a 6pin is only supposed to deliver up to 75w with the 8pin supposed to driver 150w's.
> 
> EDIT: Also, ATX Spec only defines the 2A per pin as a recommended standard, but not required.


Thanks for clearing that up - I got a bit worried there for a sec as I'm currently using 2x 6+2 PCIe's to power my GTX 590. I was a little dubious at first but as stated by NVIDIA the LED logo on the side of the card would flash if it wasn't getting enough power. So far it's been fine though!


----------



## iamlongtime

here's mine that I finished today... nuffink spektakular!








The Gpu area looks a bit lame but the 5870's dead and with XFX who I believe make ****e cards, But that's another thread!!


----------



## Dust

Finally, a picture!
9/10. Excellent job, just need to make the cables look more linear instead of just sagging around.


----------



## BradleyW

7 / 10


----------



## Nemesis158

Updated my system. Went from an EVGA E757 X58 SLI LE to an EVGA E768 X58 FTW3 that i got on ebay for $50, and just upgraded with another 5870 for CF. was then able to complete my redone Cable management. here is the finished product:


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I like your management Nemesis, it just seems like if you plan on adding more stuff to your system, you might want to get a bigger case.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14142351*


9.5/10 Great cable management in that case with that PSU!


----------



## Nemesis158

Thanks guys. Behind the motherboard tray it isn't nearly as elegant, but it gets the job done without being seen


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Yeah, I don't know why people want to see how it looks behind the motherboard - all anybody needs to know is that's where all the cables are hiding. The point of management is to make what you see look nice and neat. You don't gain any kind of benefit from having the back of the motherboard "managed"; as long as it doesn't compromise what the front is capable of looking like, it's all good.


----------



## qwertymac93

Updated my sig rig slightly...


----------



## evermooingcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14144398*
> Yeah, I don't know why people want to see how it looks behind the motherboard - all anybody needs to know is that's where all the cables are hiding. The point of management is to make what you see look nice and neat. You don't gain any kind of benefit from having the back of the motherboard "managed"; as long as it doesn't compromise what the front is capable of looking like, it's all good.


That's personal preference.

My opinion is, if there is a mess anywhere it is messy cabling. My friend on the other hand would agree with you. He is very much a "if I can't see it, it isn't there" guy.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93;14144730*
> Updated my sig rig slightly...
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8647/p7070079small.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2792/p7070118small.jpg[/IMG]


As far as I am concerned, this is very good cable management. Not pretty, but nice and tidy!

Finally someone who knows how to install a fan controller the way it should!









8 for the clean cables plus 1 for the controller = 9/10!


----------



## Frazz




----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evermooingcow;14144931*
> That's personal preference.
> 
> My opinion is, if there is a mess anywhere it is messy cabling. My friend on the other hand would agree with you. He is very much a "if I can't see it, it isn't there" guy.


with certain cases it is easier to manage cables behind the tray. While the Tempest EVO does have space back there, it isn't much. I couldn't bundle all my cables up back there, otherwise i would never be able to get the side panel on, so i had to spread them out, ergo they aren't as organized as I'd like them to be, but it gets the job done and the part you can see looks great


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;14144998*


6.5/10

Here is one I did today at work, the guy wanted his drive bays pre cabled for extra drives:
















sos about being out of focus on the first shot..


----------



## Nemesis158

10/10. NZXT Did a great job with the Phantom for cable management. Plenty of space behind the motherboard tray to work with


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14145137*
> 6.5/10
> 
> Here is one I did today at work, the guy wanted his drive bays pre cabled for extra drives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sos about being out of focus on the first shot..


Solid 10! You really took those cables and routed them nice along the side of the hard drive cage and back of the motherboard tray!


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite-;14145215*
> Solid 10! You really took those cables and routed them nice along the side of the hard drive cage and back of the motherboard tray!


New Zealand, Australia, Europe are all in the "waking" hours.
*** are you Floridians doing up in front of the PC at 4 a.m.??????


----------



## jacobthellamer

Thanks guys









Antec 100:
















http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1061202-antec-100-not-bad-little-case.html#post14145551


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14145340*
> new zealand, australia, europe are all in the "waking" hours.
> *** are you floridians doing up in front of the pc at 4 a.m.??????












I plead the fifth!


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14145571*
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antec 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1061202-antec-100-not-bad-little-case.html#post14145551


9.5/10 nice and clean.









hows my 600T SE?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14144398*
> Yeah, I don't know why people want to see how it looks behind the motherboard - all anybody needs to know is that's where all the cables are hiding. The point of management is to make what you see look nice and neat. You don't gain any kind of benefit from having the back of the motherboard "managed"; as long as it doesn't compromise what the front is capable of looking like, it's all good.


Tidying the back helps the front look and stay tidy mate, gives others ideas too! every little helps......!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dust;14139462*
> Finally, a picture!
> 9/10. Excellent job, just need to make the cables look more linear instead of just sagging around.


I'll bear that in mind thanks, I've got to sort the HDD sata's but the cables on the mobo tray can't cross each other or the case does nay shut!!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14145137*


Beautiful management there.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14145571*
> Antec 100:


Beautiful again...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14145917*


That's one awesome build with great management; I like it A LOT!!!


----------



## PCRampagE

this is mine ^^


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I really don't see where you could possibly improve on your management there RampagE, nice work.


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14073137*


Lol nice... same case, same psu, and painted black different results...

not that mine is ultra clean but I tried! You can too!


----------



## darthjoe229

Alright guys, here we go. I know there are a few areas that need love, I'm planning to get sleeved extensions in a few months and redo it, but for my first try I think I did alright. Tips would be very appreciated, I'm sure I could do something better:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Too much color going on, need to get sleeving! Also, why did you mount your PSU with the fan up?


----------



## darthjoe229

There's a solid part under there, half the fan hangs out on top of it. being an ax850 it rarely even needs the fan though. and like I said, extensions are in my future. The case is too big for the PSU to handle, and I'd like to use them to especially clean up the fans.

edit: anybody have thoughts of what i can do with the jumble of jumpers? its horrible but i dont know what to do with it


----------



## xHighAlert

Meh, I'll bite.
This PC-7B doesn't gimme much options for cable management, but I'm lovin' the build quality overall. Removed the HDD Rack because it was just in the way. 9800 is on the bottom slot so that the NF200/NB HSF doesn't blow hot air down onto the PCB.
Both slots are x16 anyway.

(And yes, that northbridge gets HOT.)










Joe, that mobo looks like an ITX in a HAF X.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHighAlert;14163852*
> Joe, that mobo looks like an ITX in a HAF X.


Yeah, the case is almost too big to be practical without an SR2 in it xD


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHighAlert;14163852*
> Meh, I'll bite.


7.5/10

Heres my Antec 902. (Not the best cable managment case







)


----------



## xHighAlert

Quote:


>


Must resist temptations to plug the rear exhaust and duct the HSF to the top fan...
You say it's not the best but I can't see anything too obtrusive. Looks good to me, 8.8/10.

Did you have to drill that hole on the tray there?


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;14163915*
> Heres my Antec 902. (Not the best cable managment case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'll slap a 9/10 on there, sleeve and wrap those cables and I'd say its a solid 10, especially considering what you've got to work with case wise.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder;14163690*
> Lol nice... same case, same psu, and painted black different results...
> 
> not that mine is ultra clean but I tried! You can too!


Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Gotta love phone pictures.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14163817*
> Alright guys, here we go. I know there are a few areas that need love, I'm planning to get sleeved extensions in a few months and redo it, but for my first try I think I did alright. Tips would be very appreciated, I'm sure I could do something better:


I'm new to this too mate! I would try and get the jumper cables through what looks like a cut-out in the red circle, and move my sata and fan cables through the white circled gromit. Also What to me looks like all your jumper cables at the top right of the case, pull them outside the case and route them down the MB tray back in as close to the MB connection as possible, Good luck!


----------



## Kyle659

How's it look?


----------



## elektrohora

Looks nice, you could "untangle" the wires to look more sleek but I rate it 8.5 as it is


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14165352*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love phone pictures.


Really nice work. How do you like the case overall? It looks freaking sweet.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyle659;14169569*
> How's it look?


Assuming that one cable at the bottom is to the side panel fan, it looks great!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14170112*
> Really nice work. How do you like the case overall? It looks freaking sweet.










Thanks! I actually REALLY like that case. I picked it up after a client came in with a custom rig in that case. It looks like a modified version of the standard CM590/690 chassis with lots of NZXT-added plastic and a good paint job. The hot swap fans are pretty sweet, and the extra HDD bay up top will house my SSD when I get it. Cable management is WONDERFUL compared to my old CM590. It's also silent while on, even with the fans at max.

So yeah, I like.


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder*


Lol nice... same case, same psu, and painted black different results...

not that mine is ultra clean but I tried! You can too!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Nice!!!!!!!!










thank you. if it was the other angle i could have hid some more cables


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder*


thank you. if it was the other angle i could have hid some more cables










Try reversing your HDD









http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post14145551


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Try reversing your HDD









http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post14145551


no i had that config before but i swapped it back cause it was too tight due to the power/sata cables, and blocked too much airflow and heavy dust build up. 
Other alternative would be using a 3.5 spacer in the 5 1.2 bay for the hard drive but it wont get optimal cooling haha. I wish the hard drives mount side ways but im asking too much in an antec case









I looked at your build very nice! I try to be neat as much as possible but thats almost freakish lol i love it! though its essentially the same case and if i make more holes i can achieve that too


----------



## P?P?!

nothing to fancy just the media server for my house


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyle659*


How's it look?


Those 580's must get very hot/loud?


----------



## K4IKEN

Haven't really sat down and took the time to manage the cables right, I don't have that much patience haha.. Just put a few zipties here and there, but this'll do for now I guess.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*


Haven't really sat down and took the time to manage the cables right, I don't have that much patience haha.. Just put a few zipties here and there, but this'll do for now I guess.











8/10.
Dont know why you have your drives placed the way you do...
Nothing TOO bad, just seems like you are wasting a space.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Going to be sleeving all the ODD/Fan/LED wires this weekend, should clean it up a bit more


----------



## EpicPie

^ That's quite the red rig you've got there.









6/10. To many exposed wires.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14185167*
> ^ That's quite the red rig you've got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10. To many exposed wires.


i know







, hopefully sleeving them will make it look better. maybe i'll tryin removing the HDD cage so i can keep wires out of sight. DF-85's just arent management friendly


----------



## terence52

redid to the best that i can do. and i know i will get ignored anyway.


----------



## Farih

OCN wont ignore you terence52 !









Doesnt look so bad, if you could clean up the clutter of cable's on the bottom a bit more and bundle the front panel cable's i would give you an 8.5/10

Now i think its worth a 7.5/10


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;14189209*
> redid to the best that i can do. and i know i will get ignored anyway.


AH FLASH SO BRIGHT!!!

haha jk, what stands out most is the cables on the bottom. try and get those sleeved and pulled back in under the motherboard panel instead of all crumpled up there!


----------



## bob808

There are 2 pci-e cables just hanging there that are for a second 460 se that I have not recieved yet but here you go-


----------



## EpicPie

Nice, looks pretty clean. 9/10


----------



## CtrlAltElite

I really don't have anywhere to put the white LED switch on the bottom right hand side of picture. I could put it outside the case (run wire through water loop hole) but dont want my puppy to eat it. He will! So its off to the side. Doesn't effect airflow at all.


----------



## bob808

8.0/10

Thats one sweet rig! I love your choices for case and gpu's







nice job! +rep to you

only things that could be nicer are the rainbow colored 24 pin and the cathode lighting box. unhook that box and paint it black! Maybe you could zip-tie all the fat cables coming from the psu to make them a bit tidier, and do something with the cables in the optical drive bay.


----------



## deletethegame

I honestly just finished rebuilding this an hour or so ago.


















More pictures here.


----------



## Bouf0010

gotta love the droop on that 580! i have the same thing going on. 10/10


----------



## deletethegame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


gotta love the droop on that 580! i have the same thing going on. 10/10


Ahha yea, had a working fix for it before but new board so I'm back to the sag...


----------



## darthjoe229

Daaaaaaaang that EVGA SC is somethin' sexy in that build, 10/10!


----------



## deletethegame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Daaaaaaaang that EVGA SC is somethin' sexy in that build, 10/10!



Thanks bud







Although I have to admit, it isn't the original fan that came with it.


----------



## sirsaechao

Just waiting for my fan controller for the side panel fans but here it is:


----------



## Thebreezybb

Here's mine Quick shots


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14195123*
> 8.0/10
> 
> Thats one sweet rig! I love your choices for case and gpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job! +rep to you
> 
> only things that could be nicer are the rainbow colored 24 pin and the cathode lighting box. unhook that box and paint it black! Maybe you could zip-tie all the fat cables coming from the psu to make them a bit tidier, and do something with the cables in the optical drive bay.


Aaaand this is what you're not supposed to give rep for


----------



## bob808

Thank you Rep Police







You're doing a fine job sir-


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14198714*
> Thank you Rep Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing a fine job sir-












Why thank you kind sire


----------



## Vdubmechanic

First attempt at sleeving. I've been an auto technician for years to I've dealt with wiring and everything that goes with it. The worst wiring headache I've done is a customer installed his own radio in his Audi A4 and he took all the extra wires and wire nutted them together and totally melted the central wiring harness. Couldn't get a replacement harness from Audi, so a splicing I went. I can tell you doing this for the first time was on par with that. Sleeving sucks and most of you already know this. Here is mine, be as brutal as you wish.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vdubmechanic;14199695*
> First attempt at sleeving. I've been an auto technician for years to I've dealt with wiring and everything that goes with it. The worst wiring headache I've done is a customer installed his own radio in his Audi A4 and he took all the extra wires and wire nutted them together and totally melted the central wiring harness. Couldn't get a replacement harness from Audi, so a splicing I went. I can tell you doing this for the first time was on par with that. Sleeving sucks and most of you already know this. Here is mine, be as brutal as you wish.


Oh GOD people are crazy. I had the VW clone of the A4 and I can't even imagine doing things like that to the wiring harness. Sorry you had to deal with _that_ rat's nest.

On the plus side, great sleeving job!


----------



## Vdubmechanic

Thanks! Yeah at the dealer we see it all. By VW clone of the A4 do you mean the Passat?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vdubmechanic;14199867*
> Thanks! Yeah at the dealer we see it all. By VW clone of the A4 do you mean the Passat?


Yeah, I had a B5.5 1.8T. (pic)


----------



## Vdubmechanic

Beautiful. I never really liked the B5's or A4's much. You know what? I've never really liked the looks of any VW and Audis are growing on me but don't care for the looks too much on those either. This is probably in the forums somewhere. I made my own tools for the sata terminals and all the other ones except the molex. Anyway to release the moles wires from the connector without buying the circle depressor?


----------



## mru

Yep: take two paperclips, open the one end out, hammer it a bit flat (this oughta tell ya not to use the skinniest crap you can find!!), and slidem them in at the two sides where the holding prongs are.
The trick is to first push the wire into the connectors (so the prongs are free from the plastic), hold the wire as you are insterting the paperclip-ends.
The really tricky part is to keep holding connector and the paperclip whilst gently pulling out the wire/pin.

Once you get the hang of it, it is a piece of cake!


----------



## Vdubmechanic

Then that is all that is left to sleeve (that I don't have to build/fabricate first.)


----------



## mwl5apv

alright well. here is my entry. Sorry for the bad pics. They were with my phone.

My cm 690II advanced :-D


----------



## bob808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vdubmechanic*


First attempt at sleeving. I've been an auto technician for years to I've dealt with wiring and everything that goes with it. The worst wiring headache I've done is a customer installed his own radio in his Audi A4 and he took all the extra wires and wire nutted them together and totally melted the central wiring harness. Couldn't get a replacement harness from Audi, so a splicing I went. I can tell you doing this for the first time was on par with that. Sleeving sucks and most of you already know this. Here is mine, be as brutal as you wish.


Beautiful job on the sleeving. I like your colors and how all the heatshrink are all the same length. Is this your first time? Very professional looking and worth the effort you have put into it. I have yet to sleeve anything but guys like you make me want to try.

10/10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*


alright well. here is my entry. Sorry for the bad pics. They were with my phone.

My cm 690II advanced :-D



















Well it looks good from the left side







Kudos to you for even showing the backside of the motherboard tray as many people neglect to do so, and it is indeed the hardest section to get clean looking, but I must deduct a couple points for the spagetti factory back there.. Great job on keeping any of those wires from showing through the cable managment holes, so they are not visible from the pretty side









8/10


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;14189533*
> OCN wont ignore you terence52 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt look so bad, if you could clean up the clutter of cable's on the bottom a bit more and bundle the front panel cable's i would give you an 8.5/10
> 
> Now i think its worth a 7.5/10


Thanks. still trying to bundle all of it up. and reattach a cable shroud. lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14189868*
> AH FLASH SO BRIGHT!!!
> 
> haha jk, what stands out most is the cables on the bottom. try and get those sleeved and pulled back in under the motherboard panel instead of all crumpled up there!


Had to do that just in case the cables cant be seen.









thanks for the tips. will try to tidy it up during the weekends.


----------



## Smoblikat

I would post mine but my CM sucks







, so i wont even bother. Expecially with my new fan controller........


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14201411*
> 
> Well it looks good from the left side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to you for even showing the backside of the motherboard tray as many people neglect to do so, and it is indeed the hardest section to get clean looking, but I must deduct a couple points for the spagetti factory back there.. Great job on keeping any of those wires from showing through the cable managment holes, so they are not visible from the pretty side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10


i didnt know that the backside counted towards the score lol. I jsut figured id shown it to show how much work it was to hide them all lol.

Also, its a rather tight fit with that back side panel on. This wont hurt anything will it?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14208794*
> i didnt know that the backside counted towards the score lol. I jsut figured id shown it to show how much work it was to hide them all lol.
> 
> Also, its a rather tight fit with that back side panel on. This wont hurt anything will it?


Nope but some of these CM's are done really well front and back. I got told the same, they said mine were saggy, tell that to a woman and see what happens!


----------



## bob808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*


i didnt know that the backside counted towards the score lol. I jsut figured id shown it to show how much work it was to hide them all lol.

Also, its a rather tight fit with that back side panel on. This wont hurt anything will it?


I guess it only counts if you show it. I'm sure this thread is full of cases that look beautiful from the window side but can't even fit the back panel on without it bulging out if it goes back on at all heh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


Nope but some of these CM's are done really well front and back. I got told the same, they said mine were saggy, tell that to a woman and see what happens!










At least you guys had the guts to show the backside









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


nothing to fancy just the media server for my house











I can't believe that you power supply is getting enough air as it seems to be eating carpet. I would either put some taller case feet on your case or flip the psu so that the fan is facing up. Upon closer inspection, it looks like there are rubber spacers that hold the psu about 1/4" above the bottom of the case. This may be good enough. Does your psu get hot during use? I've used this same unit and it stays cool to the touch for me.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


At least you guys had the guts to show the backside










No one on OCN will ever see my backside.

You're welcome.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14213918*
> No one on OCN will ever see my backside.
> 
> You're welcome.


This. The backside of a case is something I will never care to see unless it's a brand new case that I'm looking to buy.

Oh, and I see what you did there Xyro.


----------



## Nemesis158

Some New Pics, a little bit better quality than my last:


----------



## SmasherBasher

9/10. Get yourself some sleeving and get rid of those baby poop brown Noctua fans.


----------



## Nemesis158

I do plan on getting some NZXT Sleeved cable extensions, mainly just the 24p cable though. also, why should i get rid of the Noctua fans? with the side panel on you cant tell what color they are......


----------



## SmasherBasher

It was a joke.







Noctuas are among the best fans out there. I just can't seem to get used to their choice of colors.


----------



## Nemesis158

lol, yeah back when i was still using stock someone told me to go noctua, but i didnt like the color of the fans. i got over it


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14218257*
> 9/10. Get yourself some sleeving and get rid of those baby poop brown Noctua fans.


lol on the noctua comments! does the noctua colour helps its performance?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14218342*
> lol on the noctua comments! does the noctua colour helps its performance?


Yer, it works on the same premise as red=fast.


----------



## Eric Barney

Getting progressively 'neater' without modding the PSU wires. http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Barney375/Erics%20Sabertooth%202011/DSC_1523.jpg.


----------



## PufPufPass

here is my first build, I think my cable job was nice! (RAM is now in the right place, don't laugh)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

8.5/10

Ditch the red SATA cable, sleeve the rest, and try to hide the cables behind the mobo tray better (I hated that the cm690II didn't have grommets). Then you're looking at a 10/10! Very nice job either way!


----------



## Vdubmechanic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


Beautiful job on the sleeving. I like your colors and how all the heatshrink are all the same length. Is this your first time? Very professional looking and worth the effort you have put into it. I have yet to sleeve anything but guys like you make me want to try.

10/10



Yes it was my first time ever sleeving anything. I do however have vast experience with wiring due to being an electrical specialist in the automotive field. Nothing I did on autos ever had to look that neat, but I have a "thing" about doing wiring repair right. It is paracord (obviously) and I just took my time and got one sleeve and shrink tube done exactly how I wanted. Then for each other one I laid the sleeved wire right up against the correctly done one and matched it then heated the shrink. After about 10 sleeved wires done right I just eyeballed the rest of them and I think it came out ok. This is going in my car rim computer which I will have finished by next week. (hopefully) Everything from the switches (made from lug nuts) to the lexan mounting panel will be made by hand. I'll post detailed pics when I'm done, but if I can get everything to look exactly how I vision it should be a pretty kickass build.


----------



## DzillaXx

i7 920 @ 4ghz
6GB DDR3 1333mhz
2x gtx470's 800/1600/1900


----------



## Thebreezybb

FRONT









BACK


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PufPufPass;14219573*
> here is my first build, I think my cable job was nice! (RAM is now in the right place, don't laugh)


Is your memory running dual channel in those slots?


----------



## BradleyW

Does not look like it. Turn that cooler and get the memory in dual mode!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PufPufPass;14219573*
> here is my first build, I think my cable job was nice! *(RAM is now in the right place, don't laugh)*

















at me


----------



## BradleyW

???


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14227255*
> ???


means it aint in them slots nomore!!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14227433*
> means it aint in them slots nomore!!


???

j/k


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx;14220986*
> i7 920 @ 4ghz
> 6GB DDR3 1333mhz
> 2x gtx470's 800/1600/1900


Looking good. I say 7.5. Nice clean management without anything too big just cruising out in the middle of nowhere. You don't need to sleeve to make it look clean, but one small recommendation would be to get a foot of that split plastic wire holder to hide the cables at the bottom and top. Short of that, your case doesn't offer many options to hide anything.

This stuff:


----------



## macarule

a few new things








noticed i had a scratch on the top right corner of my case, i was so annoyed when i found it!


----------



## absurdio

My opinion is less than irrelevant, but, Macarule, here it is: 207/10. -1 for making what I've got here feel bad about itself. 206/10. Jerk.









I guess we'd both benefit from a set of

  these front panel cables...

Also, to those that'll inevitably want to eat me alive over that Apple logo: don't worry, this was only a test. If I'm gonna make that any more permanent, I'll make it look better first (The thing _is_ a hackintosh...).


----------



## macarule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *absurdio*


My opinion is less than irrelevant, but, Macarule, here it is: 207/10. -1 for making what I've got here feel bad about itself. 206/10. Jerk.










lol that made no scene to me at all :/ hahaha care to explain?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macarule*


lol that made no scene to me at all :/ hahaha care to explain?










He gave it an enormously high score but knocked one point off for making his rig look poop (which it didn't... The apple logo did).


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14219181*
> Getting progressively 'neater' without modding the PSU wires. http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Barney375/Erics%20Sabertooth%202011/DSC_1523.jpg.












For having all the wires exposed... I gotta say, I like it alot! 8.5/10 just because I prefer to not see the cables, but this really does look great







Nice ram kit. I have a 4 GB kit and they just look and feel 'quality' and they work great too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14221162*
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK


9.5/10

Do you have front panal audio/usb connected? I can't see the bottom edge of the mobo in the picture.

I noticed that the cpu cooler backplate looks crooked a bit..


----------



## bob808

oops- double post. I meant to edit above post.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14219181*
> Getting progressively 'neater' without modding the PSU wires. http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Barney375/Erics%20Sabertooth%202011/DSC_1523.jpg.


Honestly, I was just too lazy to go and follow the link....

Now that I have seen the photo above.....
Nice job!
What is that bar above the GPU onto which you tie wrapped the cables???


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


9.5/10

Do you have front panal audio/usb connected? I can't see the bottom edge of the mobo in the picture.

I noticed that the cpu cooler backplate looks crooked a bit..


Only the front USB is connected. And that's the way the Cooler came







i tried to alter it a bit but, nothing changed. so i left it that way.


----------



## rprice06




----------



## KaRLiToS

Well done
9.75/10 (cable not sleeved)

but you gave them a pretty nice shape along the great management.


----------



## Smoblikat

personally i hate indivadually sleeved cables, it just looks so ugly. I prefer the nice mesh that comes on cables.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


personally i hate indivadually sleeved cables, it just looks so ugly. I prefer the nice mesh that comes on cables.



I never heard of someone with the same opinion as your


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Well done
9.75/10 (cable not sleeved)

but you gave them a pretty nice shape along the great management.


 Thank you sir. I figure not bad for completely stock cables and just hiding the fan wires through the tiny holes of the chassis haha.

See i think it'd be fine to do the mesh too IF all the cables were the same color, the multi color wires for my front panel ON, OFF, RESET, and that are starting to bug me. May look into sleeving those, or even possibly my PCIE cables since the yellow color REALLY stands out in the blue.









you can BARELY see it if u get down at the angle, it's right under the left LED.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macarule*


a few new things








noticed i had a scratch on the top right corner of my case, i was so annoyed when i found it!





























10/10. About as clean a job as I have seen...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


personally i hate indivadually sleeved cables, it just looks so ugly. I prefer the nice mesh that comes on cables.


Really? You hate this?



Oh well, I love my white sleeved cables...


----------



## macarule

thanks absurdio and Majin SSJ Eric


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


personally i hate indivadually sleeved cables, it just looks so ugly. I prefer the nice mesh that comes on cables.


I agree too.

Not only its ugly but you also lose your warranty.


----------



## macarule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*


I agree too.

Not only its ugly but you also lose your warranty.


nope seeing as they are extensions


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macarule*


nope seeing as they are extensions










Oh.

But I was speaking in general though.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Ugly! BAH!

Have you sleeve-haters ever been on MDPC? They all look beautiful and only 2 are unsleeved and they don't look nearly as good as the others.

It may be personal preference, but don't call it ugly.


----------



## Nightz2k

I think most love it cause of all the hard work, effort and time they put into the sleeving.









I don't like some _(not all!)_ of the sleeved setups, still too much showing, like it's bloomed out or something. I'd still hide as much as I can. I wouldn't say they're _ugly_ though, don't hate on them. Some look amazing!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


I think most love it cause of all the hard work, effort and time they put into the sleeving.









I don't like some _(not all!)_ of the sleeved setups, still too much showing, like it's bloomed out or something. I'd still hide as much as I can. I wouldn't say they're _ugly_ though, don't hate on them. Some look amazing!










That is true!

You can still have a fully sleeved PSU and the cables and setup might look sub-par or maybe worse.

The less cables the better, unless you get all MDPC and show your cables while it looking more amazing.


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Ugly! BAH!

Have you sleeve-haters ever been on MDPC? They all look beautiful and only 2 are unsleeved and they don't look nearly as good as the others.

*It may be personal preference, but don't call it ugly.*










It's my opinion, yet i cannot state it?! I thought it was a forum here.

BTW the picture you showed was probably the worst example ever: too much bling.

Slapping a picture of Lil Wayne on this case would suit it perfectly.

+ the amount of photoshop is ridiculous.


----------



## rprice06

BY ALL MEANS, didnt mean to come across as a sleeve hater haha. 
Just still new to me, I keep look at pix, in my case I think I'd go wit the white cables since they'll look blue in the light anyway, and White for the clean look wit the case.

Majin SSJ Eric, Are those MDPC?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


BY ALL MEANS, didnt mean to come across as a sleeve hater haha. 
Just still new to me, I keep look at pix, in my case I think I'd go wit the white cables since they'll look blue in the light anyway, and White for the clean look wit the case.

Majin SSJ Eric, Are those MDPC?


Looks like paracord to me


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*


It's my opinion, yet i cannot state it?! I thought it was a forum here.

BTW the picture you showed was probably the worst example ever: too much bling.

Slapping a picture of Lil Wayne on this case would suit it perfectly.

+ the amount of photoshop is ridiculous.


Hahaha the bolded text was a joke...

It contradicts itself...

Here's another example with no photoshop:


----------



## rprice06

Thanks!

Might be a dumb question but my PSU has the 8pin PCIE connectors, Can I buy the PCIE 6pin connectors if my Card only uses the 6pins? (would just look cleaner if i bought some)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Looks like paracord to me


I think it maybe just white NZXT sleeved extensions.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


BY ALL MEANS, didnt mean to come across as a sleeve hater haha. 
Just still new to me, I keep look at pix, in my case I think I'd go wit the white cables since they'll look blue in the light anyway, and White for the clean look wit the case.

Majin SSJ Eric, Are those MDPC?


Mod Right extensions...


----------



## rprice06

Thanks Majin, I actually am checking those out right now before I read your post, (on svc.com)


----------



## absurdio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


He gave it an enormously high score but knocked one point off for making his rig look poop (which it didn't... The apple logo did).


Exactly right. Thanks, mostly.


----------



## absurdio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macarule*


nope seeing as they are extensions










Surely hand-made extensions?
Or does somebody make those handsome blue/black-combo extensions?
...those that're neither ugly nor warranty voiding?


----------



## feetus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


Thanks Majin, I actually am checking those out right now before I read your post, (on svc.com)


Amazon has NZXT extension cables for a little bit cheaper and I think they look better. They don't have any text on the heat shrink.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feetus*


Amazon has NZXT extension cables for a little bit cheaper and I think they look better. They don't have any text on the heat shrink.












Sorry man, they do have text on the heat shrink.


----------



## feetus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Sorry man, they do have text on the heat shrink.


Ahh, I've got the white version on the way. A reviewer on Newegg said NZXT had "addressed the issue" of the text. So maybe they sell them without it now.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Newness..

















Ignore the cables going out round the front. They're for the fans in the side panel when it's on.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter*


Newness..

















Ignore the cables going out round the front. They're for the fans in the side panel when it's on.



















Yeah dude I'm pretty sure you need wires in order for your pc to turn OH GOSH THAT'S CLEAN.


----------



## swindle

Sneaky placement of the HDD there dude. Well done.

Does the case allow for the HDD bay to be placed up there? Or was that a mod of your own?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

DELETE.

My bad... :/


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feetus*


Ahh, I've got the white version on the way. A reviewer on Newegg said NZXT had "addressed the issue" of the text. So maybe they sell them without it now.










Thats good, it should improve their overall feel.

Because when I bought them for a mates build they definitely had some small white text.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter*


Newness..

/SNIP


10/10...

But I bet you already knew that!


----------



## rprice06

Personally not worried about the lettering on heatshrink, plus im sure black marker would do the trick LOL.

Ordered modright from svc with free shipping.

if they dont seem of good quality i may order some MDPC and just do it myself.


----------



## feetus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Thats good, it should improve their overall feel.

Because when I bought them for a mates build they definitely had some small white text.


Yeah, I hope they don't have the imprinted text when they arrive. I ordered some matching fans along with the extension cables . Admittedly, I'm waiting to install those things before I post pics of my rig just so everything has a uniform look to it. Yet rest assured I'll be contributing to the thread soon.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feetus*


Yeah, I hope they don't have the imprinted text when they arrive. I ordered some matching fans along with the extension cables . Admittedly, I'm waiting to install those things before I post pics of my rig just so everything has a uniform look to it. Yet rest assured I'll be contributing to the thread soon.


Shhhhhweettttt man! Looking forward to it!!

Edit: Off Topic... Anyone have the best, easiest way to remove a graphics card sticker. I've done it before however it was never on a $900 card. I will be doing it on a 590, so the cleanest method would be preferable.

Ps. I will be painting it for a build so please don't suggest I don't.


----------



## Cyph3r




----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


/Snip


8/10

Tidy up some of those cables and the SATA cables plus some sleeving and Itd be a 10!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Shhhhhweettttt man! Looking forward to it!!

Edit: Off Topic... Anyone have the best, easiest way to remove a graphics card sticker. I've done it before however it was never on a $900 card. I will be doing it on a 590, so the cleanest method would be preferable.

Ps. I will be painting it for a build so please don't suggest I don't.










Remove the cooler shroud and rip the sticker off, Then clean all the excess residue off with some lighter fluid.


----------



## macarule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *absurdio*


Surely hand-made extensions?
Or does somebody make those handsome blue/black-combo extensions?
...those that're neither ugly nor warranty voiding?


yeah i bought them off ebay UK (can i say ebay here?







)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feetus*


Amazon has NZXT extension cables for a little bit cheaper and I think they look better. They don't have any text on the heat shrink.


I couldn't find 8-pin NZXT extensions in white and I needed four of them for my 580 Lightnings.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;14243686*
> Newness..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the cables going out round the front. They're for the fans in the side panel when it's on.


10/10 (A first from me). Don't really see how you can get better than this. Looks beautiful. Guess I am gonna have to redo mine.


----------



## Frank33

here is mine. ts my 1st serious build, ive had lots of previous build, actually since P1Dx2 but i never cared this much about fancy....

the only thing i might add to this one is a car paint job for the skeleton case in black.... let me know what you think


----------



## ninelivesproductions

Can you guys rate mine? Click on my profile to see the management.
Used to be really bad, then I cleaned it up when I got my 2nd 5770.


----------



## ninelivesproductions

Btw am I the only one here who think thats individually sleeved cables look really tacky?


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninelivesproductions*


Btw am I the only one here who think thats individually sleeved cables look really tacky?


Yes, lol.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninelivesproductions*


Btw am I the only one here who think thats individually sleeved cables look really tacky?


If you look at the posts over the last two days: you are definitely not alone.

My opinion: it is not the sleeving per se which may make the cabling look tacky.
1. use quality sleeving.
2. factory sleeved cables (NXZT, BITFenix, mod/smart) are fairly cheap and look it; whereby NZXT is improving now that they e.g. no longer have white printing on the heat shrink.
3. sleeving is a craft! Poorly done makes it look really tacky! even if you use MDPC sleeve.
4. The biggest objection to individually sleeved cables stems from the "blooming". Real skill is required to vercome this natural tendency of the wires to want to go in all directions at once.

Whether cables ought to be invisible or not is a question of opinion or philsophy. For my part, as long as they are tidy I don't mind seeing them.


----------



## DMT94

Improved , coloured in the rainbow cables and fitted corsair h60 and my new ram









Btw ignore the molex at the bottom its for the side fan , still finding a suitable place for it , also sorry for the blur (messy lens) and the flash (room is dark


----------



## darkstar585

been a busy boy today sorting my case out










still got to sleeve the cables and fill and sand the PSU cover

what score do you reckon???


----------



## noak

I love sleeving


----------



## BradleyW

wow that's 9/10 man!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


been a busy boy today sorting my case out










still got to sleeve the cables and fill and sand the PSU cover

what score do you reckon???


Nice. Where did you get that HDD bay cover?
Also, Noctua NH-D14 FTW


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Nice. Where did you get that HDD bay cover?
Also, Noctua NH-D14 FTW


thanks man i actually painted the hdd cover using a spare piece of acrylic i used from changing the window from that crappy tinted vented one to clear. All i did was hand drew the logo reversed onto the protective cover the acyrlic was supplied with a then cut it out with a blade..I then wiped an ammonia based screen cleaner onto the uncovered parts to bodge a "chemical etch" of sorts then i just spayed it with matte black car paint and finished it off with a red sharpie pen on the edges

for a complete and utter bodge it came out pretty well i think


----------



## K4IKEN

Still need to do something about those front panel cables.. :/


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*


Still need to do something about those front panel cables.. :/

[/IMG]


8.7/10

Unsleeved cables
Some annoying cables still showing

Overall: Pretty Good


----------



## feetus

This is my first build that I started a couple of years ago. Been upgrading as I go. I could probably benefit from a new case so that's next on the wishlist.

edit: I just got the NZXT sleeved extensions today. They don't have any text on the heatshrink.


----------



## Zeek

I'd give that a solid 9.5. If you sleeved the front panel cables on the button of the mobo I'd give it a 10


----------



## Davidsen

I know its a complete mess, but temporary solution till i get a new case.


----------



## Dust

Hey can I see your setup?

SURE! *Opens *drawer** Tada.


----------



## BradleyW

That is awesome.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*











I know its a complete mess, but temporary solution till i get a new case.


ACE!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dust*


Hey can I see your setup?

SURE! *Opens *drawer** Tada.


Hahahaha good one


----------



## ninelivesproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14254727*
> If you look at the posts over the last two days: you are definitely not alone.
> 
> My opinion: it is not the sleeving per se which may make the cabling look tacky.
> 1. use quality sleeving.
> 2. factory sleeved cables (NXZT, BITFenix, mod/smart) are fairly cheap and look it; whereby NZXT is improving now that they e.g. no longer have white printing on the heat shrink.
> 3. sleeving is a craft! Poorly done makes it look really tacky! even if you use MDPC sleeve.
> 4. The biggest objection to individually sleeved cables stems from the "blooming". Real skill is required to vercome this natural tendency of the wires to want to go in all directions at once.
> 
> Whether cables ought to be invisible or not is a question of opinion or philsophy. For my part, as long as they are tidy I don't mind seeing them.


I mean for example a 24 pin mobo power cord from a PSU with individually sleeved wires can look okay if it goes directly behind the tray, but in my opinion when they all meet up into a cylindrical shape and are sleeved as one large chunk of cables it looks better in my opinion. Also using more than 2 colors or alternating colors with sleeving looks ridiculous. No offense to anyone, thats just my opinion ahahha.


----------



## freakb18c1

Watered down NZXT BETA EVO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146059


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;14281497*


850w?! Really?


----------



## theturbofd

I hate my case


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Yeah, it might not look pretty compared to some of the interiors that you see in this thread, but I think your management is pretty stellar considering the situation you're in with that case.


----------



## LuminatX

Looks like you've done what you can. overall 8.5/10

My case is horrible for cable management :/
I would switch my hdd around, but I swap it in an out a lot at the moment, with another hard drive, so its easier this way lol.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

8/10 for your alienware case

My PSU gets in tomorrow, but this is how it is ATM.


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*


8/10 for your alienware case

My PSU gets in tomorrow, but this is how it is ATM.











Sorcery, i cannot see any cables!

Keep it that way when you get your psu for 11/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14290723*
> 8/10 for your alienware case
> 
> My PSU gets in tomorrow, but this is how it is ATM.


Your sleeving is so good, I can't even see your PSU, let alone your cables!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, greatest cable management ever, no cables at all, everything is Wi-Fi, even the power cables


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Just got my PSU Will update pics when done with wiring


----------



## Crabid

Oh I think I have heard of this, chameleon sleeving with built in cloaking capabilities...


----------



## MMJA

100/10!


----------



## LuminatX

yeah my case is horrible for CM, but what do you expect for alienware eh.
I was young and stupid haha.

going to try fix it a bit more.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


yeah my case is horrible for CM, but what do you expect for alienware eh.
*I was young and stupid haha.*

going to try fix it a bit more.


HHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA!!!!!

Nyesssssss


----------



## Fortunex

Slightly better than my last attempt.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Slightly better than my last attempt.

_snip_


I need to do this too, but SLEEVE SLEEVE SLEEVE! Especially when your cables are so exposed. Excellent zip-tie work, though!







8/10


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


I need to do this too, but SLEEVE SLEEVE SLEEVE! Especially when your cables are so exposed. Excellent zip-tie work, though!







8/10


There are things I would much rather spend money on than aesthetics in a case without a side window, such as more performance =p But maybe on my next build I'll spend the extra and make it look really nice.


----------



## InerTia*

What do you guys think of my travel MATX Comp? PM me for more suggestions on what to do with my management. Gonna get 5" Extension for my audio.


----------



## EpicPie

Looks pretty snazzy. I really like your modded Dell case. 7/10 on wire management btw.


----------



## Najentus

Posted in here a while back, decided earlier today to go through and rewire EVERYTHING. Since I had no sleeve, anything colorful, minus one blue zip tie, I wrapped in black vinyl tape.





































Plus one obligatory shot of it on and in the dark.


----------



## spinal_chord

Wow thats some neat work there with the 24 pin cable, how did you get it so uniform bud ????.

Dave.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinal_chord*


Wow thats some neat work there with the 24 pin cable, how did you get it so uniform bud ????.

Dave.


You gotta do it yourself, or pay someone to do it.

http://ftwpc.com/ is one of the best places to go for sleeving, or to get it done. As their rates and the cost of sleeving, is about as good as you'll find.


----------



## rprice06

got new cable extensions.... still unsure of the brand and the color. I liked the look of the NZXT but at the last second purchased the Modright cables.. by all means they dont look BAD, but not what I expected, if you look closely you can still see the clor of wiring bleeding through and the heatshrink looks done in a hastly manner with no precut, I will end up going with NZXT here shortly. (I don't trust myself to sleeve it all up) Anyone know of a good way to hide the PSU cables that go behind the motherboard? (like where they socket into the PSU)


----------



## Alrik

Nice CM Rprice06, i give it a strong 9/10 !

I made my 1st build few months ago, and with all that stuff around OCN, i know that sooner or later i'll mod my CM sniper and sleeve everything









BTW, mine is like that atm:



























And the back, so messy (tried some different configs, but this is the current)


----------



## BradleyW

8.5/10
Very nice!


----------



## rprice06

I like the location of the 6GB/s sata connectors on the motherboard.
Give it 9/10 just cuz cables aren't sleeved.

Btw, kinda surprised they don't have a metal bridge from the drive bays to the mobo tray.
Seems hard to hide the wiring, may want to grab a piece of scrap metal cut the side of an old computer and try to spray it a flat black to hide the front panel wires and that. (just an idea, otherwise looks great man.) Nice rig.

* I had a few pics already in this thread, this was just an update of the sleeved extensions


----------



## Alrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;14307040*
> I like the location of the 6GB/s sata connectors on the motherboard.
> Give it 9/10 just cuz cables aren't sleeved.
> 
> Btw, kinda surprised they don't have a metal bridge from the drive bays to the mobo tray.
> Seems hard to hide the wiring, may want to grab a piece of scrap metal cut the side of an old computer and try to spray it a flat black to hide the front panel wires and that. (just an idea, otherwise looks great man.) Nice rig.
> 
> * I had a few pics already in this thread, this was just an update of the sleeved extensions


Thanks for the replies. Saw your build in the link of your sig, so i was able to consider all the work you made in your rig. Sleeving will come when i'll have some bucks to spend and probably a new setup. I'll keep in mind that "piece of scrap metal" to hide wires going from MB to drive side for later, thanks.


----------



## Najentus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinal_chord*


Wow thats some neat work there with the 24 pin cable, how did you get it so uniform bud ????.

Dave.


Believe it or not, that's a sleeved extension from mod/smart. They're pretty cheap and in my opinion look very good. Contrary to what others say, the shrink on mine is completely uniform, there is no white text on it, and you cannot see the wires inside of the sleeve.


----------



## Hmmster

Cable management, how does it work?
And I am of the firm belief that it's impossible to get any decent cable management in a Cooler master Elite 335.
(Btw, notice my smexy twelve year old network card?)
Full size: http://i.imgur.com/2iBu1.jpg


----------



## LuminatX

you need to route your cables in behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hmmster*










Cable management, how does it work?
And I am of the firm belief that it's impossible to get any decent cable management in a Cooler master Elite 335.
(Btw, notice my smexy twelve year old network card?)
Full size: http://i.imgur.com/2iBu1.jpg


Not true! My old case was a Coolermaster Elite 330;










All it takes is a little sit down with the side panels off, look and think. It'll come to you.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hmmster*










cable management, how does it work?
And i am of the firm belief that it's impossible to get any decent cable management in a cooler master elite 335.
(btw, notice my smexy twelve year old network card?)
full size: http://i.imgur.com/2ibu1.jpg


2/10


----------



## daduckman

my latest foray into cable management


----------



## trance.geek420

W/Side panel









Just had to put this somewhere

















I think that's about as good as the Antec 900 gets.


----------



## Ren-dog

That is fing sweet duck!

Here is my latest attempt at cable management in a mates pc.









He is changing case next week so i couldnt be bothered trying in that one.


----------



## Rixon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daduckman*


my latest foray into cable management
/snip


 For a PLC, that is actually very well done. Tighter bunching of your I/O cables could be done, and your label's need to be on the cable rather than hanging on, but for a PLC it's not bad. 9/10. I wish I took photo's of all my robotics projects PLC's, keeping all that uniform running into a door with 10-20 cables for I/O was a pain.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


That is fing sweet duck!

Here is my latest attempt at cable management in a mates pc.
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii308/slicingwingman/IMAG0043.jpg[IMG]

He is changing case next week so i couldnt be bothered trying in that one.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Looks turrible. 1/10


----------



## macarule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dust*


Hey can I see your setup?

SURE! *Opens *drawer** Tada.


i dont know why but that just made me crack up


----------



## Smo

Almost done but would like some input before I start the next stage. I've already moved the front panel cables so they all come out the same hole (rather than most from the top and one from the bottom). I'm still looking for a place to hide the big bunch of power cables for my graphics card. Think I have a plan but would like to know what everyone else thinks.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Smo*, from what I can see it looks awesome! And actually, I like the over-extending PCI-E cables, I think it looks cool. That's just me though.


----------



## Intelship

Non-modular PSU!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 808MP5

i'll contribute some of my latest work... crazy time consuming work...


----------



## EpicPie

Nice server wire management!









@ Smo, love your setup. Everything looks magnificent in your Silverstone Raven. 9/10


----------



## spinal_chord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najentus;14310683*
> Believe it or not, that's a sleeved extension from mod/smart. They're pretty cheap and in my opinion look very good. Contrary to what others say, the shrink on mine is completely uniform, there is no white text on it, and you cannot see the wires inside of the sleeve.


Hi there, i wasn't actually the sleeving etc i was commenting on, it was more how well you've arranged the 24pin cables to look so uniform and neat without them wanting to go all different ways and seperate from each other.

Dave.


----------



## Tori




----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Here are some pics of my rig that was made about a month ago:

I have also made even more progress with the cable management - I think it cant get better really.

There are attachments l
V
V


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tori*












5/10.

You really need to take advantage of the cable management holes and the space behind your motherboard and the side panel.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14315677*
> *Smo*, from what I can see it looks awesome! And actually, I like the over-extending PCI-E cables, I think it looks cool. That's just me though.


Thanks very much - I really appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14316222*
> Nice server wire management!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Smo, love your setup. Everything looks magnificent in your Silverstone Raven. 9/10


9/10 - wow! Thanks for the score. There are still some improvements to be made I think - I'll post some updated pictures sometime tomorrow.


----------



## hxcnero

@ Nvidia-Brownies ill give you an 8/10. your pics are really dark and its hard to see anything in them.

added a second card and mounted my second HDD cage in the top bay.

eventually gonna sleeve my PCI-E cables but that'll have to wait. my fingers still hurt from doing the 24 pin.


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


show your "rate my cables" pictures here









I will start









*My rig*




well wheres your graphics card...that will mess things up a bit.


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tori*












I thought RAM DIMMs are supposed to go in the other two slots when the far left DIMM was was not next to the CPU.


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tCoLL*


well wheres your graphics card...that will mess things up a bit.


I'm pretty sure I can see one?


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tCoLL*


well wheres your graphics card...that will mess things up a bit.


That was posted back in *2006*. They didn't have many power hungry graphic cards at the time and the PCI _(or AGP)_ slots were enough to power them, hence no power cables to it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


That was posted back in *2006*. They didn't have many power hungry graphic cards at the time and the PCI _(or AGP)_ slots were enough to power them, hence no power cables to it.


In the picture, he's clearly using a PCI-e GPU though


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


In the picture, he's clearly using a PCI-e GPU though




















I didn't look clearly at the mobo, so I just made a guess. Still gets the point across.


----------



## Code Geass

My back-up rig









CM 334 Elite FTW!


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code Geass*


My back-up rig









CM 334 Elite FTW!


I have a 332 Elite and know how tough that can be. Cables aren't hidden, but very clean and organized 9/10.

I haven't posted my 300 since I upgraded parts in June, so here it is. A few loose fan cables at the top, but I'm not sure how to deal with those.


----------



## Code Geass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KC_Flip*


I have a 332 Elite and know how tough that can be. Cables aren't hidden, but very clean and organized 9/10.

I haven't posted my 300 since I upgraded parts in June, so here it is. A few loose fan cables at the top, but I'm not sure how to deal with those.


Thanks mate! Yeah it took me some time to do cable management on my CM Elite.

Wow! 9.5/10 easily on your rig. That's very neat. I wish I have modding equipment to further improve my cable management.


----------



## BradleyW

I say 9.5


----------



## lapengu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KC_Flip*


I have a 332 Elite and know how tough that can be. Cables aren't hidden, but very clean and organized 9/10.

I haven't posted my 300 since I upgraded parts in June, so here it is. A few loose fan cables at the top, but I'm not sure how to deal with those.










9/10. 10/10 If the cables were sleeved.. maybe im too picky though.


----------



## CircuitFreak

Little update on this thread for me










Just got my GTX 470 some scuba gear. Water cooling in a mid tower is something I would never do again. Not bad for an Elite 334 IMO.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*


Little update on this thread for me










Just got my GTX 470 some scuba gear. Water cooling in a mid tower is something I would never do again. Not bad for an Elite 334 IMO.


Nice job 8/10!

Off topic:

I am new to all this remember but wouldn't that CPU be better cooled by the big rad if you had more fans on it?


----------



## Rai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14326026*
> Nice job 8/10!
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> I am new to all this remember but wouldn't that CPU be better cooled by the big rad if you had more fans on it?


He has a H50 which is mounted in the front bay by the look of it...


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rai;14326333*
> He has a H50 which is mounted in the front bay by the look of it...


I see that but one loop must be more efficient and will look loads tidier! The H50 makes it look a bit, well,







!


----------



## Najentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinal_chord;14316714*
> Hi there, i wasn't actually the sleeving etc i was commenting on, it was more how well you've arranged the 24pin cables to look so uniform and neat without them wanting to go all different ways and seperate from each other.
> 
> Dave.


Oh, I see what you mean. the extension is individually sleeved cables, and they're all the same length, so when it bends to connects, the 12 that are in the front will stay straight, while the rest want to buckle in one direction because of the reduction in distance in which to curve. Originally they all bent down, but I took the top 6 and lifted them so they bent the other way. I thought it looked a little different, and it presented a lot more area than when they were behind the front 12 wires. If that explanation confuses you, put your one hand on top of the other, palm against back of the other, and line up the ends of your fingers, then curl your fingers. Notice how the hand on the bottom's fingertips end up a good distance from the hand on top's. That distance is what causes the bucking that you see.

Yes that was an incredibly, and probably unnecessarily, detailed response.


----------



## Code Geass

Current sig rig


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code Geass*


Current sig rig









/SNIP


9.75/10

Suggestions;
Sleeve front panel wires and fan headers and it'd be perfect.


----------



## Ren-dog

My 932-Dog mod completed Saturday.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


My 932-Dog mod completed Saturday.

/SNIP


6.5/10...

Lots more you could do! With a lot of zip ties and time that wouldn't look to bad!


----------



## Ren-dog

The only space for cables is in the drive bays and behind the HDD, the case only just fits a 120mm fan in it.

Fun mod but a pain to put a computer in


----------



## tubnotub1

Honestly, posting with this case feels like cheating, the thing pretty much cable manages itself for you. Would love some input on how to make the VGA cables look a little cleaner though.

PS. The cable come from the bottom of the 5.25 drive bays is a 120mm fan.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


Honestly, posting with this case feels like cheating, the thing pretty much cable manages itself for you. Would love some input on how to make the VGA cables look a little cleaner though.

PS. The cable come from the bottom of the 5.25 drive bays is a 120mm fan.


Hahahhaha, its still not a ten though...

-Tidy up the PSU cables at the bottom
-Tidy the fan cables on the top and bottom
-Tighten those GPU cables
-Move the H50 to the back of the case. [Personal Preference]
-See if you can tidy up the SATA and SATA Power cables coming from your DVD drive. Try routing them differently.
-No need to sleeve because of the AX850.

9/10


----------



## begjr2

Aight guys I might be the 1st one to post a MM H2GO to be rated but I hope you like it. I ended up using allot of acoustic foam to attempt to hide allot of the wires, because we all no there is *ZERO* wire management in these cases. Sorry for the bad pics I suck with a camera
















This is how everything that had to do with the 24pin had to be run had no other choice.


----------



## Frazz

I have a little cable management timeline

















Phase 1: Q6600, GTX 460 768MB, 4GB DDR2 RAM, Intel DG33BU









Phase 2: Q6600, HD 6970, 4GB DDR2 RAM, Asus Striker Extreme









Phase 3: PII X6 1090T, HD 6970, 4GB DDR3 RAM, Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3


----------



## EpicPie

Looks great, those excess cables in the hard drive bays annoy me though, first thing I noticed. haha

9/10 on your PII x6 rig.


----------



## Conner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14336356*
> Looks great, those excess cables in the hard drive bays annoy me though, first thing I noticed. haha
> 
> 9/10 on your PII x6 rig.


With a windowed door on you wouldn't really see them.


----------



## kennh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;14336165*
> I have a little cable management timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 3: PII X6 1090T, HD 6970, 4GB DDR3 RAM, Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3


That's a solid 9.9/10. Minus .1 for the stock cooler


----------



## saber101

lol heres mine. pretty hard to keep it clean with two psu and also i have a thermaltake V3 which is horrible with cable management xD


----------



## wolzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101;14338009*
> lol heres mine. Pretty hard to keep it clean with two psu and also i have a thermaltake v3 which is horrible with cable management xd


completely freakin horrible! -100/10


----------



## rdasch3

When I get a chance I will have to post mine. I just redid my case with some sound dampening foam. The most wires you see in my case are up at the top near the dvd drive because all my fan wires are routed there for the fan controller, and my sata cable is barely long enough. When I get a new scythe fan controller I am gonna have to order a longer sata cable. Other than that, I think I definitely have a 10/10 cable job, but I will let you guys decide later


----------



## Skiivari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14320499*
> I'm pretty sure I can see one?


I can see one too


----------



## kartcrg84

This is a little unrelated, but I thought you guys would enjoy it nonetheless. My high school robotics team, team 254 takes a lot of pride in our wiring practices on our robots. Here is the core wiring on the drive bases of our 2010 and 2011 robots. Let me know what you think, and check us out on http://team254.com!


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saber101*


lol heres mine. pretty hard to keep it clean with two psu and also i have a thermaltake V3 which is horrible with cable management xD










I can vouch for that case being rubish and two psu's being stupidly difficult.

However nice job for what you have









This was mine 3 years back.


----------



## Mugen87

Whats the point behind dual psu?


----------



## lagittaja

Well here's my main rig. Nothing fancy cable management.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


A little better view of the setup.
Cable management looks like a mess but in real life it's not that bad.










And here is my htpc, only picture I have and it's with a stupid angle.
All the wires are behind the 5,25" bays and hdd rack.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


*snip*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennh;14336385*
> That's a solid 9.9/10. Minus .1 for the stock cooler


If you're taking off .1 because he's using the stock cooler, I would hazard a guess that you've forgotten that the point of this thread is to rate the cables and not the hardware??


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14345727*
> If you're taking off .1 because he's using the stock cooler, I would hazard a guess that you've forgotten that the point of this thread is to rate the cables and not the hardware??


stock cooler isn't custom sleeved. Just justified the point the -.1


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87;14345574*
> Whats the point behind dual psu?


When your to broke to buy a high wattage psu just combine the two you have sitting around.


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

Here is mine


----------



## saber101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;14347642*
> When your to broke to buy a high wattage psu just combine the two you have sitting around.


exactly, i am actully to broke to by one high quality PSU with high watts + amps







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFaznSpEEdSTeR;14348337*
> Here is mine


looks awesome a little to blue to my liking better then my cable management







so 9/10


----------



## TC_Fenua

Be gentle










I still got to sleeve the PSU.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;14349874*
> Be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got to sleeve the PSU.


9/10

Looks good! Maybe tidy up the GPU power cables and the USB and audio headers.


----------



## i360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;14349874*
> Be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got to sleeve the PSU.


9/10, it would be a 10 if you hided the cables.


----------



## fid

TC_Fenua ---- That's a beautiful job 9.5 - 10 !!! Can't really imagine any better.

SFaznSpEEdSTeR ---- 9+. Another nice one but its hard to see with the Blue lighting.

lagittaja -- main rig 6 - Don't go out in public like that







but your htpc looks good from the angle we see. 8-9.

Kartcrg84 --- Nice job on the Robotics wiring - 10. What are we looking at though??


----------



## deletethegame

I guess since I re-ran my wires I might as well post again


----------



## Akusho

Did a few rearrangements today, sorry about the quality







Bad lighting.

















Can't do much about the 8 pin cable, it's just too short.
Need to hide the all the front panel cables at bottom, was too lazy for that today


----------



## kartcrg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fid;14352775*
> Kartcrg84 --- Nice job on the Robotics wiring - 10. What are we looking at though??


The base plate for both robots, we mount most of our electronics on the base plate, since BAE Systems is kind enough to water-jet that awesome pattern for tying down cables and such. Not to mention that It makes the robot much lighter. In the middle, the blue square is the power distribution board, which is powered by a 12V motorcycle battery. The PDB powers everything on the robot. The black squares with fans on them on either side of the PDB are the speed controllers for all of the motors. On the bottom of the first picture, we have our digital side car, for controlling all digital signals to the electronics. The digital side care then interfaces with a National Instruments CRio on its right (Our main control system). The second photo doesn't show these, because it was taken before they were mounted







. We have pictures of the completed robot on our website that I posted, if you are interested. Sorry if this was a little complicated. Thanks for the 10 though!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14347131*
> stock cooler isn't custom sleeved. Just justified the point the -.1


No you didn't as none of the cables were custom sleeved in that guys system


----------



## rockosmodlife

Yup, IDE cable








I know its not near as beautiful as most here, but I am proud of it!


----------



## TC_Fenua

@ Nutty Pumpkin Thank you







All the PSU cables ( mobo , SATA , GPU will be sleeved soon







)

@ i360 : Thank you, that's the next step









@ fid : thank you, wait until I sleeve all my cables ( black , titanium grey and color-x theme )


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


Yup, IDE cable








I know its not near as beautiful as most here, but I am proud of it!



















Very neat! I like it...


----------



## Eric Barney

How about the cables outside the case?


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14360653*
> How about the cables outside the case?


Very professional looking!


----------



## Shane1244

That's a sick idea for a table mod.


----------



## saber101

lol and thats how you use a table 10/10


----------



## wolzen

just finished building this baby about a hour ago








and i also forgot to install the i/o panel....









i don't really think it can get much better in this case besides getting a modular psu or shoving more cables forcefully behind the back panel


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eric Barney*


How about the cables outside the case?










Nice!! I plan on having most of my cables routed externally in my own build just for something a bit different. I'm always envious of a good desk/pc combo and yours is great!!


----------



## Camph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101;14338009*
> lol heres mine. pretty hard to keep it clean with two psu and also i have a thermaltake V3 which is horrible with cable management xD


Why do you have 2 psus?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Camph*


Why do you have 2 psus?


It has been stated he is too cheap to buy one large watt PSU.

So, he had one extra one laying around, ....rigged it, then hooked it up.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolzen*


just finished building this baby about a hour ago








and i also forgot to install the i/o panel....









*i don't really think it can get much better in this case besides getting a modular psu or shoving more cables forcefully behind the back panel*


Looks good, i'd give it an 8/10.

There's lots more you could do in that case to improve cable management!! For a really easy one that will make your rig look heaps better, clean and tighten up the cables coming directly from your PSU. They look a tad bit messy.


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eric Barney*


How about the cables outside the case?










Looks good, You should have everything connected to a UPS.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


Yup, IDE cable








I know its not near as beautiful as most here, but I am proud of it!



















Looks really good! 9/10. Proof that IDE cables can be run cleanly. On my spare rig, I am also ide, but I cheated and purchased a round IDE cable.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Very nice, that table rig is fantastic!

Tbh I always thought that flat IDE cables were best as they used to stay how you bent them. The set of round IDE's I bought years ago had a mind of their own.

I've had a quick tidy inside of my box, what you guys reckon?


----------



## bg92

9/10
For a 10 you need sleeving and the cables behind the motherboard tray need be mangaged properly as well.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;14365565*
> Looks really good! 9/10. Proof that IDE cables can be run cleanly. On my spare rig, I am also ide, but I cheated and purchased a round IDE cable.


I actually have a black, round IDE cable I was going to use, but routing it was impossible. The thickness factor did not allow me to put the side panel on.


----------



## Draggin

Side shot, but you can see all cables in the case.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14367278*
> Side shot, but you can see all cables in the case.


It looks great apart from having Orange and Red in there - they clash so badly it ruins it.


----------



## Draggin

orange red and black are my favorite colors

the tubing glows orange under uv lights anyway

You didn't rate it as well.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14367278*
> Side shot, but you can see all cables in the case.


I'd give it a 9.5/10. Everything looks tidy and I love the orange and red clashing. Maybe get a shot of it dead centre so we can see everything else. Otherwise great job!


----------



## airnews39

My new NZXT Phantom build...


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v3dgames*


Looks good, You should have everything connected to a UPS.










I have been through too many UPS's. Power here has been pretty good since a new transformer was placed on our pole. I do have redundant surge protection though.

Thanks to all who commented on my desk work. I made the panel with the window in my wood shop.


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*


Be gentle










I still got to sleeve the PSU.


Near perfect in my limited judgement. Very neat, clean, and a Sabertooth MB.


----------



## mru

@TC Fenua

Very nice indeed; 9+.

2x GTX580s in SLI on a mainboard which can only do 2x PCIex8???? What gives??

What are those grey fields?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14376224*
> @TC Fenua
> 
> What are those grey fields?


Those are part of the video card supports/shroud on the HAFX.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14371947*
> Near perfect in my limited judgement. Very neat, clean, and a Sabertooth MB.


Thank you







Can't wait to sleeve the PSU cables ( GPU + Mobo )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14376224*
> @TC Fenua
> 
> Very nice indeed; 9+.
> 
> 2x GTX580s in SLI on a mainboard which can only do 2x PCIex8???? What gives??
> 
> What are those grey fields?
> 
> _image snip~_


Thank you







I didn't do any benchmarks but I know that games run a lot more smoothly now ( The Witcher 2 with ubersampling on ultra setting @ 1920-1200 gives me about 45-65 fps instead of way way lower, 20-35 with a single card ).

The grey fields are the HAF-X graphics card shroud that I had to cut to fit the cards since the coolers aren't of reference design. I plan to cut an aluminum plate, drill some holes in it for the power cables, cover it with 3M Di-noc carbon film and place it across this spot to cover the cards and have a more efficient airflow


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;14376283*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do any benchmarks but I know that games run a lot more smoothly now ( The Witcher 2 with ubersampling on ultra setting @ 1920-1200 gives me about 45-65 fps instead of way way lower, 20-35 with a single card ).
> 
> The grey fields are the HAF-X graphics card shroud that I had to cut to fit the cards since the coolers aren't of reference design. I plan to cut an aluminum plate, drill some holes in it for the power cables, cover it with 3M Di-noc carbon film and place it across this spot to cover the cards and have a more efficient airflow


Compared to what? A single GTX460? (No criticism, just curiosity!)

Alu plate will be cool!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14376224*
> 2x GTX580s in SLI on a mainboard which can only do 2x PCIex8???? What gives??


If you look at benchmarks online, *you'd actually be surprised at how big a deal this isn't*. Heck, unless if you're going SLI with GTX 580's to play CoD (and who does that?) then even a 16x/4x won't bottleneck that much.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14376564*
> Compared to what? A single GTX460? (No criticism, just curiosity!)
> 
> Alu plate will be cool!


Compared to a single 580 on my system








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14376732*
> If you look at benchmarks online, *you'd actually be surprised at how big a deal this isn't*. Heck, unless if you're going SLI with GTX 580's to play CoD (and who does that?) then even a 16x/4x won't bottleneck that much.


I read somewhere, Guru3d I think, that the difference is about 2-2.5% or something like that for 16x/16x against 8x/8x, so yeah, it's pretty marginal. And I don't play CoD


----------



## Socom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartcrg84;14356215*
> The base plate for both robots, we mount most of our electronics on the base plate, since BAE Systems is kind enough to water-jet that awesome pattern for tying down cables and such. Not to mention that It makes the robot much lighter. In the middle, the blue square is the power distribution board, which is powered by a 12V motorcycle battery. The PDB powers everything on the robot. The black squares with fans on them on either side of the PDB are the speed controllers for all of the motors. On the bottom of the first picture, we have our digital side car, for controlling all digital signals to the electronics. The digital side care then interfaces with a National Instruments CRio on its right (Our main control system). The second photo doesn't show these, because it was taken before they were mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We have pictures of the completed robot on our website that I posted, if you are interested. Sorry if this was a little complicated. Thanks for the 10 though!










Another FRC member on here? I'll have to run to the shop and take pics of our cable management. Team 2377 ftw









Here's a match video from a competetion. My team is 2377 and you can see me driving the robot on the far right behind the plexi shield. It doesn't look like I'm driving for the first 20 seconds, because I'm not.







The robot is completely autonomous for the first 20 seconds of the match.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plTbuYTAQlY&list=UUbUnMzl6g5ZU[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## mru

Hey Rockmonsi,
you got a link? I don't recall ever seeing a comparison with
1x GTX580 @x16
2x GTX580 @x16 SLI
2x GTX580 @x8 SLI

In this (German) review I could only find a comparison between the twin Frozer standalone, the reference Nvidia gtx580 in single and SLI (assumed 2x16).

In this example Call of Duty: World at War (Multiplayer - Savegame)
1680 x 1050 [0xAA /0xAF] ***** [8xAA /16xAF]
TwinFrzr: 171,3 *** 143,5
Ref GTX: 162,1 *** 136
Ref GTX @SLI: 203,7 *** 180

From that I see a 25% performance increase with SLI (x16!!!)
Important to note that the performance drop for 8xAA /16xAF under SLI is only 10%, whereas it drops about 20% with 0xAA /0xAF.

Yes I did hear the stories that the SLI performs drop is only a few percent.
What I don't understand is the rational of paying the differencial for 2x OC'ed GPUs, instead of 2x ref GPUs plus a mobo which can do 2x @16.

In my rig I am planning 2x MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC with SLI on my EVGA P55 FTW200!! (=2x @16!!!).
And all I am playing is Age of Empires II "The Art of Conquest", which taxes my interim GT430 with 30% at full detail and everything on.............
But this is off-topic.


----------



## TekJoe

Sorry for the pics, they were taken on my Samsung Galaxy S2







still, good quality for a phone!


----------



## Mugen87

I have to say those mobo covers, like with the sabertooths, hides the essence of the computer. I can understand when the color just does not work with the theme. But mobos look hella fresh bare a** naked, to each their own.

Anyone with me on a line of mother boards with different color options?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87;14378388*
> I have to say those mobo covers, like with the sabertooths, hides the essence of the computer. I can understand when the color just does not work with the theme. But mobos look hella fresh bare a** naked, to each their own.
> 
> Anyone with me on a line of mother boards with different color options?


I didn't want to comment because it looks great but it is too clean!!! You need to see some heatsinks and the odd wire you can do nothing with!!
***This is actually a 10/10 its too tidy!***


----------



## CrowsZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airnews39*


My new NZXT Phantom build...


Good work !







Neat!


----------



## moop

Thinking of routing the DVD drive cables under and through the back, think it's worth the trouble?

(I purposely let the sleeved cables stick out; wanted to show off all my hard work from sleeving







)


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moop*




















Thinking of routing the DVD drive cables under and through the back, think it's worth the trouble?

(I purposely let the sleeved cables stick out; wanted to show off all my hard work from sleeving







)


great job dude!!! i like the way this came out!!! i give it 10/10


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moop*


Thinking of routing the DVD drive cables under and through the back, think it's worth the trouble?

(I purposely let the sleeved cables stick out; wanted to show off all my hard work from sleeving







)


That is .... AWESOME ! Great looking cable management : 10/10


----------



## MMJA

Tried my best with all the hardware I had, not the neatest I know. Used electrical tape to try minimise the multi-coloured mess you can see.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moop*




















Thinking of routing the DVD drive cables under and through the back, think it's worth the trouble?

(I purposely let the sleeved cables stick out; wanted to show off all my hard work from sleeving







)


PC Envy kicks in!! "it's horrid!"

*thinking "No it aint it's purrfect!!! 10/10!" Can you do mine??


----------



## ntuason

WOW! Those Corsair water cooling look really nice.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moop;14383725*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of routing the DVD drive cables under and through the back, think it's worth the trouble?
> 
> (I purposely let the sleeved cables stick out; wanted to show off all my hard work from sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Legit looking, I really wish I had the courage to do that much sleeving! I did a 24 pin extension and a 8 pin CPU extension and my fingers were ripe.







10/10 on your rig


----------



## BradleyW

I give the above a 7/10.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I give the above a 7/10.


Bradley are you jealous *nudge nudge!

You gave mine the same score and I would punch the miss' for a PC looking like that







(and I'd punch her hard!)


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I give the above a 7/10.


Care to explain why?


----------



## TC_Fenua

Maybe he meant MMJA case.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Care to explain why?


Yeah. The cables look a bit messy and loose.


----------



## Oozypunk

Thought I would finally do some cable management on my rig, Any suggestions on how to hide that damned 8pin mobo cable going straight through the middle


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14395587*
> Yeah. The cables look a bit messy and loose.


You do have a point. Still did a good job with sleeving..


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oozypunk;14395684*
> Thought I would finally do some cable management on my rig, Any suggestions on how to hide that damned 8pin mobo cable going straight through the middle


Nice, 7/10; Sleeve the cables and get an 8 pin CPU extension, then route it behind the tray


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14395587*
> Yeah. The cables look a bit messy and loose.


I think a 9.5/10 would be appropriate then

can you post your rig bradleyW


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14396531*
> I think a 9.5/10 would be appropriate then
> 
> can you post your rig bradleyW


I would say 7.5 no higher.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14396544*
> I would say 7.5 no higher.


Were you talking about my rig, or the person who posted after me?

If you were talking about mine, could you point out specifically what I could improve on?

p.s. It's not that I disagree with your rating, it's that I've been getting tons of praise, and it's nice to actually get some critiquing/feedback on what I could improve on, so I thought I would capitalize on it.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oozypunk;14395684*
> Thought I would finally do some cable management on my rig, Any suggestions on how to hide that damned 8pin mobo cable going straight through the middle


you could get an extension like the other person said, or you could try flipping the PSU upside down so the cable bunch would be closer to the mobo tray. Then the 8-pin might reach if you route it along the back. (assuming you have holes at the bottom of the case for the PSU fan to intake)


----------



## MMJA

I'm confused, were any of those scores directed at me?


----------



## MooCwzRck

Hell I'd give it a straight 10/10, epic sleeving job moot! I cant wait to do my alternating black and green in my HAF-X nVidia Edition!


----------



## xioros

btw:
What do you guys think:








By xioros at 2011-07-25

My last project









The supernova

Only the pump is a bit messy ( and maybe the CC light cables too)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Above

8.25/10

-You can sleeve cable
-You can manage to find a better way to mount that pump
-Try to hide the pump power cables a little bit better using zip ties

Overall Job: Great Looking Rig nice color theme, black and Red Braided sleeves would be awsome


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14397226*
> Above
> 
> 8.25/10
> 
> -You can sleeve cable
> -You can manage to find a better way to mount that pump
> -Try to hide the pump power cables a little bit better using zip ties
> 
> Overall Job: Great Looking Rig nice color theme, black and Red Braided sleeves would be awsome


Thx Bro








The system is already sold ... (I have a company, xenoware, making custom computers )
About sleeving: The AX1200 has 'stock' sleeving, but indeed, it's terrible








About the pump: Yes, trash job xs, but I had no other place to mount it better :s
About pump cables, yes, that would have been better









Thx for the lesson


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Cable rating is a matter of opinion. Don't take an opinionated rating so seriously that you have to fight about it. If you see problematic posting, DO NOT reply to it, leave it at a report. Cleaned.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros;14397364*
> Thx Bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system is already sold ... (I have a company, xenoware, making custom computers )
> About sleeving: The AX1200 has 'stock' sleeving, but indeed, it's terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the pump: Yes, trash job xs, but I had no other place to mount it better :s
> About pump cables, yes, that would have been better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the lesson


I would say 8/10. It looks great overall. Not sure what that wire is at the top right corner. If you could hide that it would give you a 8.5 in my books


----------



## ntuason

Tried to make it all black&red.


----------



## theturbofd

Not done cable sleeving :]


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


*Tried to make it all black&red.*

/SNIP


Yer apart from the white tubing! Hahahaha,

Otherwise look good. I cant really see most of your cables from the pictures...

10/10 until i see more pictures.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Heck, *unless if you're going SLI with GTX 580's to play CoD* (and who does that?) then even a 16x/4x won't bottleneck that much.


In this example *Call of Duty*: World at War (Multiplayer â€" Savegame) 
1680 x 1050 [0xAA /0xAF] ***** [8xAA /16xAF]
TwinFrzr: 171,3 *** 143,5
Ref GTX: 162,1 *** 136
Ref GTX @SLI: 203,7 *** 180

From that I see a 25% performance increase with SLI (x16!!!)
Important to note that the performance drop for 8xAA /16xAF under SLI is only 10%, whereas it drops about 20% with 0xAA /0xAF.


Like I said before, unless you're buying the cards to max out CoD, then there's not a whole lot of reason to worry.

Anyway, there are a fair share of sources that have put this to rest a while back, namely with the GTX 480/HD 5870. Here's the HardOCP one, in which they use 2 GTX 480's in SLI for testing. They basically concluded that if you don't plan on running an Eyefinity/Surround setup, then 8x/8x will be just fine. Regarding single cards, techpowerup did two articles, one with the HD 5870, and another with the GTX 480.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Yes I did hear the stories that the SLI performs drop is only a few percent.
*What I don't understand is the rational of paying the differencial for 2x OC'ed GPUs, instead of 2x ref GPUs plus a mobo which can do 2x @16.*


With a minimal difference in performance generally, that money could go towards the OC'ed cards since they typically have better coolers, which tends to make for better OC'ing. The bandwidth won't hurt the OC enough for it to matter.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Not done cable sleeving :]










Finish that up and 10/10! 9/10 for now!


----------



## biggestmexi

White extension cables coming in on monday..


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Not done cable sleeving :]










i wish i had the patience, id love to do white and orange cables.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*











White extension cables coming in on monday..


It almost deserves a 10/10 already, but since the cable are not sleeved, I can only give you 9.75/10

Honestly, one of the greatest cable management I've seen.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*











White extension cables coming in on monday..


8/10, I like the cables near the Mobo, but the stray cables by your HDD cage is messy.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


8/10, I like the cables near the Mobo, but the stray cables by your HDD cage is messy.










lol, im still trying to find a place for the SSD which is sitting in the Optical drive bay cage.

And those other cables in the HDD cage, will get ziptied soon. I should have done better....







(my cables are showing)


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


lol, im still trying to find a place for the SSD which is sitting in the Optical drive bay cage.

And those other cables in the HDD cage, will get ziptied soon. I should have done better....







(my cables are showing)


Jelly of your SSD!

Is there nothing a ziptie can't fix?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


Jelly of your SSD!

Is there nothing a ziptie can't fix?










uh.....imma zip tie my monitor to this lamp. Itll be sweet.....

WAIT!, the cable going in front and over the HDD is for the side panel fans!...LOL


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*



















White extension cables coming in on monday..


10/10 that is hot love the transformer looking cooler haha

Anybody have any idea what I should do with my GPU wires?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14405406*
> 10/10 that is hot love the transformer looking cooler haha
> 
> Anybody have any idea what I should do with my GPU wires?


Sleeve them if you feel like it and run them straight down to your PSU.
Most people will find this objectionable since it makes them quite visible. For me the most important thing is clean routing; and showing off your sleeved cables has never hurt anything!


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14405304*
> uh.....imma zip tie my monitor to this lamp. Itll be sweet.....
> 
> WAIT!, the cable going in front and over the HDD is for the side panel fans!...LOL


Gotcha.


----------



## BradleyW

9.5/10.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14403140*
> i wish i had the patience, id love to do white and orange cables.


As it is, 9/10. I agree with Rocosmodlife about the cables in the lower front.
A nice alternative to doing the sleeving yourself is to order some from {uZa}DOA. He has a post in the "other components" marketplace area. I just recieved some from him today and am stoked! He can do pretty much any color/pattern you want as he uses paracord.

These are the extensions he made me: (I chose orange/black in a 2,2,2,2 pattern)









Ok now to mine. I know I have posted a while ago, but it keeps changing


----------



## terence52

Looks great. 9.5/10 due to the fact it is already almost the best you can do with the lian li. Its quite a looker thou








Here is my revamped stacker.
deleted


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14405162*
> lol, im still trying to find a place for the SSD which is sitting in the Optical drive bay cage.
> 
> And those other cables in the HDD cage, will get ziptied soon. I should have done better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my cables are showing)


Attach it to the top of the hdd cage, hit it with some velcro. Cables to the rear get to show it off your ssd.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87;14414775*
> Attach it to the top of the hdd cage, hit it with some velcro. Cables to the rear get to show it off your ssd.


Very true, maybe i will try to bend that piece on the top rear down so i can easily run the cables down.

I was thinking of hiding it but ill see how this looks.


----------



## Triscuit

not done but thought i would post my new watercooling system


----------



## Triscuit

and don't make fun of my paint chipping off i need to repaint it with better paint than $1 cans


----------



## rockosmodlife

My rig again, I made a customization that hides all my cables connected to my psu. I didnt have a sheet metal brake, so at the 90 deg bend, you can see some ugly hammer marks









Before









After









My closed loop water cooler is off, lapping the plate and adding a res on wednesday!









Let me know what you guys think, should I scrap it or keep it? No noticeable changes in ambient temps, as the case has 2 120's on the panel that's off.


----------



## Youngd8

Is that an ide cable i see??


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngd8;14420473*
> Is that an ide cable i see??


haha yeah, I mentioned that in my first "rate my cables" post.


----------



## Xristo

Heres one of mine , crappy photo sorry ..


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xristo*


Heres one of mine , crappy photo sorry ..











From what I can see, it looks great! 9.5/10 as the only thing you can do is sleeve!


----------



## Xristo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


From what I can see, it looks great! 9.5/10 as the only thing you can do is sleeve!


thanks mate .


----------



## kyleblanc

I still want to replace that red sata cable for a black one, and tighten up my pci-e cables, but i ran out out of cable ties hah


----------



## MMJA

Just a few more photos of mine, I've tried to improve it here and there but I just can't get it as clean as some of you guys', maybe I need to invest in some sleeved extensions.


----------



## Nalty

want to do something about the front panel and usb connectors









oh and some sleeved extensions


----------



## White Phantom

Here is mine, just got the individually sleeved 24 pin and 6 pin cables put in today.
I'm making a cover for the psu and the cables to the right of it so all of that will be covered up.

As for the cables between the hard drive bays, those are from the 2 fans on the case door and when the door is on you can't see them.

And the small fan on top of my gpu is there because my northbridge was at 80c at idle, this fan keeps it at around 50c...

Also, anyone think the gpus are really out of place, being the only thing that is not blue in the whole case, lol.

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *White Phantom*


Here is mine, just got the individually sleeved 24 pin and 6 pin cables put in today.
I'm making a cover for the psu and the cables to the right of it so all of that will be covered up.

As for the cables between the hard drive bays, those are from the 2 fans on the case door and when the door is on you can't see them.

And the small fan on top of my gpu is there because my northbridge was at 80c at idle, this fan keeps it at around 50c...

Also, anyone think the gpus are really out of place, being the only thing that is not blue in the whole case, lol.

Hope you guys like it!


















Not too shabby. I would say there is some stray wires still but i bet your backside is pretty full with all those HDD's in there.

This is mine now that i got my extensions in.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


Not too shabby. I would say there is some stray wires still but i bet your backside is pretty full with all those HDD's in there.

This is mine now that i got my extensions in.



























Sick dude, I really like it 10/10 PHANTOM 4 LIFE!

There is the back, got a lot of stuff in my case so it was getting kinda hard managing all of it and still being able to close the side...









Once i get it almost perfect ill post an update.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


not done but thought i would post my new watercooling system











thoughts?


----------



## MMJA

Double push!?


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Double push!?










no just a shroud so i could plug my vid card in


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *White Phantom*


............

And the small fan on top of my gpu is there because my northbridge was at 80c at idle, this fan keeps it at around 50c...

Also, anyone think the gpus are really out of place, being the only thing that is not blue in the whole case, lol.

Hope you guys like it!
IMG]http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/NugTheUnstealthy/DSC_0415.jpg[/IMG










The X58 shouldn't ever get to 80Â°....
Maybe watercooling may not have been the wisest choice; at least the CPU only.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


not done but thought i would post my new watercooling system











Sorry triscuit, bad that is just sad.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Sorry triscuit, bad that is just sad.


?

Explanation would be nice.


----------



## mru

Nutty,
which part is not sad?
The PSU cables are just hanging there.
From what I see there are three SATA cabels just winding around the lower HDD (1x just below, 1x just above, 1x a little higher...)
There is a thin black cable between the two HDDs?
The front I/O wires are neatly packed with a tie-wrapped but then just left to their own device to loop about the bottom of the case.
And the wire mess outside the case for the radiator fans is just *@&Â§&**
And who knows what is hiding in the parts of the picture that are too dark to see anything.

And no, I don't deduct points for not sleeving.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Nutty,
which part is not *sad*?
The PSU cables are just hanging there.
From what I see there are three SATA cabels just winding around the lower HDD (1x just below, 1x just above, 1x a little higher...)
There is a thin black cable between the two HDDs?
The front I/O wires are neatly packed with a tie-wrapped but then just left to their own device to loop about the bottom of the case.
And the wire mess outside the case for the radiator fans is just *@&Â§&**
And who knows what is hiding in the parts of the picture that are too dark to see anything.

And no, I don't deduct points for not sleeving.


I wouldnt go as far as to call it sad...

For that case and the amount of hardware he has in there its really not that bad. But there is room for significant improvement.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


The X58 shouldn't ever get to 80Â°....
Maybe watercooling may not have been the wisest choice; at least the CPU only.


I had an msi x58 pro e before the sabertooth and it ran around 80C without that little fan, lots of people have the same problem when they water cool the cpu because there is very little air flowing around the mobo.

The fan keeps it at 50c so i think its ok, and im planning to put the cards on water soon but dont have the money at the moment. It would have made no difference if i water cooled the cards too, northbridge would still have no air moving across its heatsink...

I'll probably do it by the time BF3 comes out if my computer is completely insufficient to run it (especially on eyefinity) so i can push the cards to the limit...


----------



## mru

That was my, albeit convoluted, point:
the X58 cannot be watercooled with a CPU only set-up, you need a block for the X58 chipset, too. (Haven't seen one, apart from some custome made ones though!)

Then again, I am a 100% air cooler! I get shudders thinking of water and electronics...


----------



## jkontra13

HAF 932 Case










































Pretty proud of my first wiring, the case has ridiculous room though.


----------



## coleweezy23

sweet jkontra i also have the haf 932 and that back fan's wire is in the same spot and idk what to do with it. any help? also when you plug in your fan off the door do you plug it into the wires there on the left?


----------



## Ceej

Here's mine. After this pic was taken I did pull the PCI-E power tout.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14438271*
> sweet jkontra i also have the haf 932 and that back fan's wire is in the same spot and idk what to do with it. any help? also when you plug in your fan off the door do you plug it into the wires there on the left?


why dont you run everything in the back of the case??? and plug the side panel fan on the mobo!!!


----------



## jkontra13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14438271*
> sweet jkontra i also have the haf 932 and that back fan's wire is in the same spot and idk what to do with it. any help? also when you plug in your fan off the door do you plug it into the wires there on the left?


Didn't even realize my wire fell a bit for the picture, it sucks how short that wire is. I have it plugged in right behind the mobo connector, it blocks it from the picture.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


Here's mine. After this pic was taken I did pull the PCI-E power tout.




















Good management overall, but I'm curious as to how your CPU temps are - do you mind saying? You seem to have an interesting fan setup.


----------



## Ceej

Well before I swapped mobos with the exact same fan setup I was idling at 35 and I believe topping out at 75-78 in Prime IIRC. I think I botched the TIM job though as I'm now seeing normal use (30% load with multiple apps/browsers open) jump wildly between 50-60 in coretemp. But it's been extremely hot here in Texas, so that's obviously not helping matters. Plus my voltage is really high (1.376/4.2ghz/i7 950) I get vCore errors if I go below that, but I did a quick oc and never got to following that i7 OC guide, so I may not actually need that much vcore (or my chip just sucks)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Hmmmm, I was just wondering because you seem to have your fans setup backwards compared to how most people have them set. It looks like your top fan is actually bringing air into the case, and the heatsink is having air blown through it from the top down. I was just wondering if you've always experienced bad temps because of that. Do you always leave your side panel open?


----------



## andrewmchugh




----------



## Ceej

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Hmmmm, I was just wondering because you seem to have your fans setup backwards compared to how most people have them set. It looks like your top fan is actually bringing air into the case, and the heatsink is having air blown through it from the top down. I was just wondering if you've always experienced bad temps because of that. Do you always leave your side panel open?


You're right, I do have my top fan as intake. Before this motherboard, I was having a severe heat problem with my air-starved Fermi GPUs. I had tried just about everything and was willing to try anything. I read in the HAF X thread that some had switched their top fan from exhaust to intake and that lowered temps. When I did this my CPU idle actually dropped 5 degrees.

I do want to experiment with the CPU fans themselves though. I have the bottom fan intake because when it was setup as exhaust it was dumping heat onto my GPUs, worsening the issue. My top it exhaust, but I might try and see if turning that one over doesn't do anything. I still think I botched the TIM job







I don't think it should be hotter than before. I also don't leave the side open, but I wasn't totally finished working on it and the green-tint of the smallish case window doesn't make for great pics.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*




















Looks great man.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Andrew, looking great man! 10/10


----------



## BradleyW

Andrew, that's a 10/10 from me. Excellent job.


----------



## KaRLiToS

@Andrew 9.75/10 Good job, you only lost points because your PC is not sleeved

@BradleyW: You got PM


----------



## Qubits

Sorry for crappy cell phone photos. HAF 932 case.


----------



## morencyam

@MMJA - 7/10 looks decent. some sleeved extensions would make a world of difference. plus it eliminates the need for electrical tape







have you thought of trying some 3M rubber splicing tape? We use it at work all the time and it has a real nice look to it

@moop - 8/10 the sleeving job looks amazing. it definitely looks like it took a lot of time and effort. it's the cable routing job that gets the point deduction. there is a little too much slack between the connector and the cable routing hole. maybe try coiling them on the backside of the motherboard tray to tighten things up

EDIT: wow, i just realized i wasn't looking at the last page of posts lol those comments were meant for the posts from a week ago

EDIT: while i'm at it lol @Qubits 6/10 zip ties are your friends lol use them on all the smaller loose wires into one bundle. and i can see a molex plug hanging down near the orange fan. tighten up the gpu power cables and get two black sata cables to replace the yellow and red ones. and i wonder if you flipped over your psu if the cpu power cable would be able to reach behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Qubits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14467741*
> EDIT: while i'm at it lol @Qubits 6/10 zip ties are your friends lol use them on all the smaller loose wires into one bundle. and i can see a molex plug hanging down near the orange fan. tighten up the gpu power cables and get two black sata cables to replace the yellow and red ones. and i wonder if you flipped over your psu if the cpu power cable would be able to reach behind the mobo tray.


Thanks man, I appreciate the advice. I'm pretty sure the CPU power cable is able to reach behind the motherboard tray right now as it is. I'll have to do that after I paint the insides of my case here in a few days







. (edit: nope, won't fit







)

Brb buying zip ties







.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14467741*
> @MMJA - 7/10 looks decent. some sleeved extensions would make a world of difference. plus it eliminates the need for electrical tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you thought of trying some 3M rubber splicing tape? We use it at work all the time and it has a real nice look to it


Thanks for the comment! I'm in the process of sourcing some NZXT sleeved extensions so hopefully that'll tidy up the 24pin, pci-e and that molex cable for the sound card. I can't find them in New Zealand so gotta source them elsewhere.

EDIT: Just found a shop that sells them! Sleeved extensions very soon!


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;14441770*


Is it even legal to have a computer look THAT good. Its like child porn. (not that i like CP, im just saying my computer is my child and apparently i have a fugly kid







)


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14469663*
> Thanks for the comment! I'm in the process of sourcing some NZXT sleeved extensions so hopefully that'll tidy up the 24pin, pci-e and that molex cable for the sound card. I can't find them in New Zealand so gotta source them elsewhere.


Hey, this is where i got my nzxt extension from, he ships internationally so should not be a problem.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NZXT-CB-24P-250mm-Single-Sleeved-24-Pin-Extension-Cable-/230441379610?pt=PCA_UPS&hash=item35a760671a

I think he has more different extensions so check out his other items, i bought 1x24pin and 4x6 pin extensions and he shipped them quickly and they all come brand new.

Hope that helps...


----------



## TomH0927

Decided to move my new kit from an Antec 300 to a Corsair 600T SE White since I was having trouble getting everything to look nice in the 300. Here's the result. No real cable management as such, just stuck everything in and did a quick tidy at the rear with cable ties. Probably a bit of room for improvement I guess which I may do when I get a spare moment.

Be gentle, it's my first 'proper' build!


----------



## EpicPie

That H80 looks nice.


----------



## tryceo

Where do you guys get the blue neon/LED lights? I want one


----------



## BradleyW

@Tom, that's a 8.75/10. If you could hide the power and sata connector going to the optical drive that would give you a solid 9.25/10.

Edit: I find it extremely hard to hide the cables going to the Optical Drive


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey BradleyW, how are you?


----------



## Baking Soda

Kinda hard to get any good cable management on this case. Also, yeah, I taped my GPU shroud on.


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*






Kinda hard to get any good cable management on this case. Also, yeah, I taped my GPU shroud on.


3/10, only because i like the red. Also why did u have to tape the shroud on? I get better CM in my A300 and thats in the same level as this.


----------



## BradleyW

I give it a 5/10. Use some cable ties on the wires to neaten things up. Also, try and hide whatever cables you can behind things or in the corners. Good job.


----------



## TomH0927

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


@Tom, that's a 8.75/10. If you could hide the power and sata connector going to the optical drive that would give you a solid 9.25/10.

Edit: I find it extremely hard to hide the cables going to the Optical Drive










Thanks







. Yeah I was just looking at how to best hide those cables. thought about maybe trying to route them through the side of the bay rather than the back but it looks a bit difficult! Sure I will come up with something eventually


----------



## Nemesis158

Got some updates for my machine. Got an NZXT Sleeved 24p Extension, so i was finally able to do cable management in the back panel of my EVO:


















Edit: forgot to mention, Now my back panel can go on without being forced down!!!









will try to get a pic with it running up later


----------



## darthjoe229

Get some moar extensions and the 8.5 could go up, I know you don't have a lot to work with. If you've got that many cables hangin' out, make 'em pretty. I need to do this too, don't worry









Behind the tray is beautiful though!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14475868*
> Get some moar extensions and the 8.5 could go up, I know you don't have a lot to work with. If you've got that many cables hangin' out, make 'em pretty. I need to do this too, don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the tray is beautiful though!


Thank you

The only cables that would still be any good for me to get sleeved extensions for would be the PCI-E power for the graphics card. I could also get the 8P motherboard extension too, but it would seem useless to me as you wouldn't be able to see it behind my NH-D14









I would love to do individually sleeved HDD cables too but i haven't seen any that would work well for me.


----------



## BradleyW

@Nemesis. That rig looks neat. It's hard to decide. I would say around 8.5 to 9ish. Although a lot of cables are visisble, they look very neat which adds to the effect. Good job.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14476476*
> @Nemesis. That rig looks neat. It's hard to decide. I would say around 8.5 to 9ish. Although a lot of cables are visisble, they look very neat which adds to the effect. Good job.


Its the white molex connectors isn't it? I really do want to get rid of them but atm that's whats powering my top 140MM fans......

Thank you though


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14476526*
> Its the white molex connectors isn't it? I really do want to get rid of them but atm that's whats powering my top 140MM fans......
> 
> Thank you though


lol, your white molex looks good with the black background.


----------



## Smo

Apologies for the darkness - I'm not a great photographer!










Although that didn't stop me trying to take some arty farty pics;




























And the whole lot;


----------



## KrisBKreeme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14476819*
> Apologies for the darkness - I'm not a great photographer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although that didn't stop trying me to take some arty farty pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole lot;


Wow that is a clean computer. A+


----------



## BradleyW

I give it a 8. The cables to the GPU look a little bit messy. Tightening them with something would give it a good 9.5.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisBKreeme;14476840*
> Wow that is a clean computer. A+


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14476926*
> I give it a 8. The cables to the GPU look a little bit messy. Tightening them with something would give it a good 9.5.


Appreciate the input bud, I happen to agree - what would you suggest? the only thing I have to hand are cable ties and they'll make it look much worse!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14476984*
> Appreciate the input bud, I happen to agree - what would you suggest? the only thing I have to hand are cable ties and they'll make it look much worse!


Hop on over to walmart and grab a pack of Zip ties









Edit: or you could try twisting the wires around each other......


----------



## White Phantom

@smo looks great, very clean and overall an awesome build, good job!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14476984*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the input bud, I happen to agree - what would you suggest? the only thing I have to hand are cable ties and they'll make it look much worse!


Akasa do these little cable tidy things.

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Accessories&type_sub=CableTidy Kits&model=AK-TK-02


----------



## skyn3t




----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;14478334*


looks good, great job


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Phantom;14469751*
> Hey, this is where i got my nzxt extension from, he ships internationally so should not be a problem.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NZXT-CB-24P-250mm-Single-Sleeved-24-Pin-Extension-Cable-/230441379610?pt=PCA_UPS&hash=item35a760671a
> 
> I think he has more different extensions so check out his other items, i bought 1x24pin and 4x6 pin extensions and he shipped them quickly and they all come brand new.
> 
> Hope that helps...


Hey thanks for that, I ended up getting everything except the front panel connectors from Amazon, for some reason Amazon didn't want to ship the front panel connectors to New Zealand, so ended up getting it from Performance-PCs.

I got myself:

1x 24 pin
1x 8 pin EPS
2x 6 pin pci-e
2x 8 pin pci-e
2x molex
1x 3 pin fan
1x 3 pin fan y connector
1x front panel connectors

Hope to have my rig's look refreshed very soon.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Hey thanks for that, I ended up getting everything except the front panel connectors from Amazon, for some reason Amazon didn't want to ship the front panel connectors to New Zealand, so ended up getting it from Performance-PCs.

I got myself:

1x 24 pin
1x 8 pin EPS
2x 6 pin pci-e
2x 8 pin pci-e
2x molex 
1x 3 pin fan 
1x 3 pin fan y connector
1x front panel connectors

Hope to have my rig's look refreshed very soon.


Nice dude, can't wait to see what it looks like, good luck!


----------



## M0rbidDeath

My baby is finally finished! Granted, it's a little dated, but it's mine.









My apologies for the lighting, I live in a basement.


----------



## Tori

can some1 help me with SATA cables =/

can u bend them around corners or behind teh plates?

also if i have wires going across mobo back place acess area is that okay?


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smo*


Apologies for the darkness - I'm not a great photographer!










Although that didn't stop me trying to take some arty farty pics;




























And the whole lot;












Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0rbidDeath*


My baby is finally finished! Granted, it's a little dated, but it's mine.









My apologies for the lighting, I live in a basement.




























Why don't you guys try this tut ??? How to Photograph your Rig


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0rbidDeath*


My baby is finally finished! Granted, it's a little dated, but it's mine.









My apologies for the lighting, I live in a basement.
[/IMG]


7/10

Here is my latest creation - work log


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0rbidDeath*


My baby is finally finished! Granted, it's a little dated, but it's mine.









My apologies for the lighting, I live in a basement.



























Looks great, I like your case, its got a nice window.


----------



## wolzen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


7/10

Here is my latest creation - work log










10/10










F U AND YOUR FANCY MODULAR PSU'S









disregard the massive amount of finger smudges on my case and my horrible photography skills


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolzen*


10/10










f u and your fancy modular psu's









disregard the massive amount of finger smudges on my case and my horrible picture taking skills


9.5/10









We are kind of cheating with the sleeving though..


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spyros07*


Why don't you guys try this tut ??? How to Photograph your Rig


Ah - thanks for that! I'll give it a try in a bit and post again.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smo*


Ah - thanks for that! I'll give it a try in a bit and post again.


You're welcome!!!


----------



## akuamakana

i love your avatar Smo lmao


----------



## Sheira

It is not easy with 6 HDDs and huge case like ATCS840, but i tried to do what i can. Of course, it doesnt look nothing like i'd like to, but i am still quite new to this.










Gotta hate red/orange cables.


----------



## 1ceTr0n




----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheira;14487804*
> It is not easy with 6 HDDs and huge case like ATCS840, but i tried to do what i can. Of course, it doesnt look nothing like i'd like to, but i am still quite new to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta hate red/orange cables.


You've got a lot of room for improvement, but it looks like you're on the right track. Try not to make the cables look "stretched", try to keep them all in straight lines and 90-degree angles.
As it stands: 5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14487853*


I'm going to go with 7.5/10. There are a few things you can do to bring that up, like finding another way to route what appears to be the front panel cables (or maybe just bundle them together) that come out in front of the gfx card. Pay attention to all fan cables and either sleeve or hide them. Also, a 90-degree SATA cable will help you out up there.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheira;14487804*
> It is not easy with 6 HDDs and huge case like ATCS840, but i tried to do what i can. Of course, it doesnt look nothing like i'd like to, but i am still quite new to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta hate red/orange cables.


I had orange/red cables a while back, u can find inexpensive sata cables on ebay in a couple different colors. As for the hard drives I know what you mean I have 7 and it is kind of a pain to hide all those cables.


----------



## jbalsa2

Just got my new case!!


----------



## dlerch

I love my fractal case. Unfortunately my USB 3.0 front box has a very short cable and I can't run it around back. Also I plan to clean up the case fan cables tomorrow. Other than that, I plan to get a shielded 20 pin extension to clean that up. Not bad for a from scratch build.


----------



## MMJA

^Not bad, is it possible to tuck that fan wire around the rear exhaust fan before plugging it in to the header? Alternatively you could route it behind the motherboard tray and use one of those molex-3 pin adapters and plug it into your PSU.


----------



## dlerch

Very true, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Arinoth

I'll get something up by tomorrow or tuesday once my new cards arrive and I have the patience to "re-wire" my tech bench case.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Can I Haz Ratings?


----------



## Bouf0010

too many cables coming out of the back....










10/10

looks awesome!!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14498973*
> Can I Haz Ratings?


9.5 to make it a 10 cut a notch in that cover and take the front pannel cables through it will look neater.


----------



## jbalsa2

In all the 5 times i've ever posted in this thread i've been skipped... people, DO NOT post your own rigs without RATING the one above you!

That is the POINT of this thread!~


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;14499185*
> In all the 5 times i've ever posted in this thread i've been skipped... people, DO NOT post your own rigs without RATING the one above you!
> 
> That is the POINT of this thread!~


awwww muffin









7/10 pic doesnt show much, and what i can see needs sleeving!


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;14499185*
> In all the 5 times i've ever posted in this thread i've been skipped... people, DO NOT post your own rigs without RATING the one above you!
> 
> That is the POINT of this thread!~


I'd give it an 8.5/10, at least from what I can see. Try to get a straight-on shot to see the cable routing better.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;14494032*
> Just got my new case!!
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]jbalsa2;14499185[/B]
> In all the 5 times i've ever posted in this thread i've been skipped... people, DO NOT post your own rigs without RATING the one above you!
> 
> That is the POINT of this thread!~[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry main, I would say 8/10, looks like you did the best you could do considering you have that case and a non-modular power supply without that great of stock sleeving [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;14494032*
> Just got my new case!!


7.5/10 Clean and I love the cooler!


----------



## dlerch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Can I Haz Ratings?




















Very nice 10/10. I love the all black sleeved cables. I need to get that extension for my 20pin.

Rate me!










Working getting my sleeved cables and still working on getting rid of those blasted fan cables.


----------



## jbalsa2

dlerch,

8.5/10, try and hide those fan wires at the top, as well as tying the usb 3 header somewhere out of the way.

I took a couple of different shots after adjusting some cables and tying them down more.


----------



## THE JUDGE

Heres my rig.i know its not much of a pc but it'll get there(1 day







)also i dont like the look of cable sleeving so i just left the psu cables as is.


----------



## THE JUDGE

also @jbalsa2 10/10 from me very nice rig.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE;14505055*
> also i dont like the look of cable sleeving so i just left the psu cables as is.












7/10

is that an IDE cable I see there?? And see if you can do something about the big bundle of wires by the PSU.

But how can you not like sleeving? It makes it all color coordinated and stuff! D

edit: is that a molex I see dangling by the front fan?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE;14505055*
> Heres my rig.i know its not much of a pc but it'll get there(1 day)also i dont like the look of cable sleeving so i just left the psu cables as is.


9.5/10 Its an awesome management job for what you have. For all those people who knock points off for sleeving try looking at the stuff people have and how that have tried to make it the best they can through effort and not through money. This is a cable management thread not an "oo look shiney and pretty" thread.

p.s. the 0.5 off is for that wayward molex on the right side


----------



## THE JUDGE

thanks man .and i agree evan with a crap case you can always make a plan.


----------



## jammo2k5

Sorry for killing the thread but it needed to be said...

Mine:









Bear in mind that the ODD has no beed removed and the fan whire at the top of the motherboard is no on my fan controller and no longer there..


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Got some updates for my machine. Got an NZXT Sleeved 24p Extension, so i was finally able to do cable management in the back panel of my EVO:











Arh, the art of hiding cables =)

When is a PSU manufacturer going to fit individually braided cables on their goods? It would be a deal breaker if they did. I have a PC-A05 and the PSU 2 inches from the point on the mobo, yet I now have about 60cm of cable and extension curled up (and well hidden). *Sigh

8/10 by the way =)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5;14520004*
> Mine:


6.5/10 way too many random wires and extra wire lengths sitting around then either sleeve or "sharpie" the cables so they all match (someone a while back in this thread sharpied all of them black and it looked good). IMO can't get over an 8 without a fully custom lengths and sleeved psu (custom lengths can be done for <$12, just did them for a friend's build on here).


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


sorry for killing the thread but it needed to be said...

Mine:









bear in mind that the odd has no beed removed and the fan whire at the top of the motherboard is no on my fan controller and no longer there..


8/10!


----------



## esproductions

New setup


----------



## USFORCES

Looks pretty clean esproductions, how do you like that case?


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14520145*
> New setup


9/10, looks great. just pull some of the slack out of the power cables, especially around the gfx and psu areas. i've seen the phantom's power over cables in action, shouldn't be too hard. love the color btw


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;14520174*
> Looks pretty clean esproductions, how do you like that case?


I love it! Although I wish it were slightly better quality at times, it's looks great and it's pretty easy to work on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14520521*
> 9/10, looks great. just pull some of the slack out of the power cables, especially around the gfx and psu areas. i've seen the phantom's power over cables in action, shouldn't be too hard. love the color btw


Thanks. I've been meaning to get around to doing that, cleaning up the slack a bit. Ironically I used to have a TX750 which is non-modular and that looked cleaner







it was a mess in the back though:


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Thanks. I've been meaning to get around to doing that, cleaning up the slack a bit. Ironically I used to have a TX750 which is non-modular and that looked cleaner







it was a mess in the back though:











Was that a newer 750TX or did you mod it?
I have a 750TX and the sleeving doesn't start until after the PSU


----------



## Shodhanth

Who cares about the back!
10/10 from me!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14520656*
> Was that a newer 750TX or did you mod it?
> I have a 750TX and the sleeving doesn't start until after the PSU


I'm pretty sure that was the first gen. What do you mean sleeving starts after the PSU?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I'm pretty sure that was the first gen. What do you mean sleeving starts after the PSU?


Like this:









that and mine doesn't have any carbon fiber on it, but i'm guessing you added that


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


6.5/10 way too many random wires and extra wire lengths sitting around then either sleeve or "sharpie" the cables so they all match (someone a while back in this thread sharpied all of them black and it looked good). IMO can't get over an 8 without a fully custom lengths and sleeved psu (custom lengths can be done for <$12, just did them for a friend's build on here).


WOW... I would take points off for cable sleeves. The sleeves catch air and dust. I do understand the custom lenght, but I personly change things around every month and buy stuff all the time so no way in hell I am doing custom lenghts.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Put this together for the bossman's dad today. I wish he'd have purchased a Corsair PSU, but this one had a significant single +12V rail so I can't complain too loud. The cables are just ugly.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Put this together for the bossman's dad today. I wish he'd have purchased a Corsair PSU, but this one had a significant single +12V rail so I can't complain too loud. The cables are just ugly.



















Wow, it looks really clean, good job man!


----------



## MMJA

One suggestion, instead of running that spiral SATA cable straight up to the drive, run it across like the other two then straight up the back of the drive cage. Should look a bit tidier, provided the cable is long enough.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14525670*
> One suggestion, instead of running that spiral SATA cable straight up to the drive, run it across like the other two then straight up the back of the drive cage. Should look a bit tidier, provided the cable is long enough.


That was the original plan, but unfortunately it was not long enough. I only had what was in the boxes to finish the build, so it was spiral it or just drape it there... I made a choice.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14526298*
> That was the original plan, but unfortunately it was not long enough. I only had what was in the boxes to finish the build, so it was spiral it or just drape it there... I made a choice.


Made it look/perform the best you did with what you had, 10/10 really. This is what cable management is about.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe;14520094*
> Arh, the art of hiding cables =)
> 
> When is a PSU manufacturer going to fit individually braided cables on their goods? It would be a deal breaker if they did. I have a PC-A05 and the PSU 2 inches from the point on the mobo, yet I now have about 60cm of cable and extension curled up (and well hidden). *Sigh
> 
> 8/10 by the way =)


That is why one buys a PSU with full modular cables, such as the Corsair AX series. Then goes out and buys connectors and wires, to build one's own custom length cables.

The thing that is always PSU mfg dependent is the PSU connector itself. That has to be de-pinned and re-used. Watch out for the pin-out: it is NOT one to one!!!!!

Of course one could save the delta in cost and do it with any PSU and simply forego the warranty....

BTW If I recall correctly, SilverstoneTek has a "short cable set" available for their modular PSUs.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*


Arh, the art of hiding cables =)

When is a PSU manufacturer going to fit individually braided cables on their goods? It would be a deal breaker if they did. I have a PC-A05 and the PSU 2 inches from the point on the mobo, yet I now have about 60cm of cable and extension curled up (and well hidden). *Sigh

8/10 by the way =)


I feel your pain brother, I've also got a PC-A05N for my secondary build, and cable management is a pain in the ass on that one! With a modular PSU it helps alot:


----------



## dlerch

10/10, very very nice build ya got there. I def need to get a sleeved 20 pin. After it comes in the mail, I'll post an update.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14530532*
> I feel your pain brother, I've also got a PC-A05N for my secondary build, and cable management is a pain in the ass on that one!


Yea I have a modular PSU, wouldn't buy anything else. Was tempted to dismantle it and individually braid all the 24 and 8 pin mobo cables and cut them to a better length, but it's a new PSU and doing so would defiantly void the 5 year warranty. So for now used a 24pin extension, which if I do say so myself have done an excellent job of hiding, as it is actually curled up under the PSU itself. Will have to post some photo's later, there are some in the albums folder on my profile for now.

Nice clean look by the way esproductions, 9/10 =)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


WOW... I would take points off for cable sleeves. The sleeves catch air and dust. I do understand the custom lenght, but I personly change things around every month and buy stuff all the time so no way in hell I am doing custom lenghts.


Doesn't matter with a watercooled rig if you single sleeve for the most part. I've never built a non watercooled computer so I wouldn't have experience with that. IMO non wced computers shouldn't be single sleeved for airflow as u mentioned, but instead resleeved in a more professional manner with a higher grade sleeving than stock. Dust in the computer? Never had this happen. I can leave mine for months and it's **** and span on the inside, granted the rads act similar to filters.


----------



## KaRLiToS

http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/y...n/P1000869.jpg


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14535664*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy293/Karlitosss/Obsidian%20second%20version/P1000869.jpg


thats amazing!!! 132/10 from me!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyros07;14536376*
> thats amazing!!! 132/10 from me!


Thanks man, I'm really happy how it turned out.

We'll see how *BradleyW* will rate my Cable management.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14536435*
> Thanks man, I'm really happy how it turned out.
> 
> We'll see how *BradleyW* will rate my Cable management.


its just amazing!!! i am jelly cz i am just 19.. not even started the uni and i am sooo much in need of this staff!! and i need a job.. that would give me some money so i could spend them on a new system!!!!

now lets see *BradleyW* reaction!


----------



## Fargoh

Sure, why not.










Strange angle is because I didn't want to turn the computer.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14535664*


Amazing job overall! My only gripe is the top PCI-E cables: I don't like how they're stretched out like that or how one of them has a white sleeve. It's inconsistent with how the rest of the cables are - I would've much preferred them to come from somewhere like the back of the motherboard, or really just the back of the case in general, but not from the top of the PSU like you have it.

Other than that, you have one freaking sweet rig!!! And one quick question: What's that tube next to the PSU doing? I don't get why that's there.


----------



## Mugen87

Fill port


----------



## KaRLiToS

Its not a fillport, its actually a drain line, its also called a T-Line

The white sleeve is actually a paracord that I put just to try the look, the not even a wire in it, I think you're right it doesn't match. I also thought it would be a great idea to cut a hole and pass the cables. Thanks for the input


----------



## ffejrxx

looks almost like a liquid cooled psu

very nice job, tho
can you run the gpu power under the coolant hoses? and swap the power from top to bottom gpu to save cable distance


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Its not a fillport, its actually a drain line, its also called a T-Line


got me


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Thanks man, I'm really happy how it turned out.

We'll see how *BradleyW* will rate my Cable management.


"Bah, 5/10. Top pci cable is distracting. There are still visible wires, etc" - Bradley W.









I am actually gonna go 9/10. The top pci is distracting to me. I know you just shoved a piece of white paracord to check the look, and i dont actually mind that. Can you switch the pci's around? Move the bottom 2 up a card each and use the stretched one on the bottom card. Overall thought, looks great.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


"Bah, 5/10. Top pci cable is distracting. There are still visible wires, etc" - Bradley W.









I am actually gonna go 9/10. The top pci is distracting to me. I know you just shoved a piece of white paracord to check the look, and i dont actually mind that. Can you switch the pci's around? Move the bottom 2 up a card each and use the stretched one on the bottom card. Overall thought, looks great.


Ok guys, you are too many to tell me that, my idea seems to sucks, anyway, I'm starting to hate it like this







, just thought it would be a great idea. I will try it this week and take another picture. I can always route the PCI-E cables behind the motherboard instead of from the middle plate. I put it like this because the HD 5870 has its PCI-E plugs in front of the card instead of on the side like the 5850.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## wonderlust

Mine after a PSU and Fan replacement


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Ok guys, you are too many to tell me that, my idea seems to sucks, anyway, I'm starting to hate it like this







, just thought it would be a great idea. I will try it this week and take another picture. I can always route the PCI-E cables behind the motherboard instead of from the middle plate. I put it like this because the HD 5870 has its PCI-E plugs in front of the card instead of on the side like the 5850.

Thank you all for your input.










I don't think your idea sucks, just seems a little out of place compared to all the other cables coming from behind the mobo. The white in the bundle would actually look good if included in each cluster. It would def. put more of the focus on the cables.

Can you swap the card places? If the 5870 was on the bottom, that cable could still be run the way you have it, but would be much shorter and not so stretched out.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


Mine after a PSU and Fan replacement











Not bad, 7/10. Tighten up the loose cables around the hdds (ie: pull the loops in between the hdds rather then letting them go out towards the psu.) Also, try to straighten out your 4/8pin.

Looking good.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


I don't think your idea sucks, just seems a little out of place compared to all the other cables coming from behind the mobo. The white in the bundle would actually look good if included in each cluster. It would def. put more of the focus on the cables.

Can you swap the card places? If the 5870 was on the bottom, that cable could still be run the way you have it, but would be much shorter and not so stretched out.


Yes I can, but the updates took me around 30 hours to do on my PC, I finished yesterday, and had to do a lot of modding and dremel and sleecing, I also lost 15 hours trying to bleed the koolance reservoir RP 452x2 and couldnt be able to bleed it, put back my old res with EK Dual MCP 655 Top and took me 5 minutes to bleed. And i'm actually to lazy to swapped the cards, will take too much time. Maybe in a few weeks.

This is my old setup










And this was before I find out about overclock.net and cable management (1 year and a half ago) in antec 900


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Yes I can, but the updates took me around 30 hours to do on my PC, I finished yesterday, and had to do a lot of modding and dremel and sleecing, I also lost 15 hours trying to bleed the koolance reservoir RP 452x2 and couldnt be able to bleed it, put back my old res with EK Dual MCP 655 Top and took me 5 minutes to bleed. And i'm actually to lazy to swapped the cards, will take too much time. Maybe in a few weeks.

This is my old setup










And this was before I find out about overclock.net and cable management (1 year and a half ago) in antec 900











I hear ya. I do like the change to the white tubing. Looks cleaner to me.


----------



## Ren-dog

Sorry for quality, had to use phone :/

Just changed all my sata cables to black ones and installed my new 570.

My theme is... Everything black!

That pair of PCIE power connectors hanging down is for the second 570 i intend to purchase in the coming months.


----------



## Rick Arter

8/10


----------



## KaRLiToS

8/10


----------



## shinigamibob

8/10 for the one two above this post.



















A bit more cables since I added two led lighting kits, but its basically the same as above.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;14552721*
> 8/10 for the one two above this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit more cables since I added two led lighting kits, but its basically the same as above.


I like it! 7/10. Looks like all you may have to do is tighten up your cabling and have at it with zip-ties in the back.


----------



## christian_piper

I do not see a photo above me, soo..

Here you go. I dont know what else to do, and still be able to have the panels close easily. Suggestions are most welcome!
More photos and the start of a build log:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1086691-2005-throwback-college-pc-update-lian.html


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;14553547*
> I do not see a photo above me, soo..
> 
> Here you go. I dont know what else to do, and still be able to have the panels close easily. Suggestions are most welcome!
> More photos and the start of a build log:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1086691-2005-throwback-college-pc-update-lian.html


That case is crazy revealing... not really any places to hide the wires I'd want to hide. Anyone else have good suggestions?

Initially my reaction was that you reeeeally need to work on it before anyone rated you, but that's a helluva challenge to work with. Someone else is gonna have to chime in.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;14553547*
> I do not see a photo above me, soo..
> 
> Here you go. I dont know what else to do, and still be able to have the panels close easily. Suggestions are most welcome!
> More photos and the start of a build log:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1086691-2005-throwback-college-pc-update-lian.html


As stated above, there isn't much headroom for you to work with as far as cable management. The only thing I see that could be improved is a fan connection? (could be for your side panel) going across your mount for your PCIe aux fan.

You probably tried the best you could given the cable lengths, but you may be able to bundle more wires together where you have most of your cables running.

I like your setup, using what you've got, Id rate it a 8/10!


----------



## FlawleZ

Well these are old I've changed my CPU, CPU Cooler, Video Card, etc. But here's how it used to look.



















I'll get some updated shots soon. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## EpicPie

0/10. A direct facing picture that shows the whole case would be more convenient to properly rate your cable management.

Just redid my cable management, sorry for cellphone pics.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14555270*
> 0/10. A direct facing picture that shows the whole case would be more convenient to properly rate your cable management.
> 
> Just redid my cable management, sorry for cellphone pics.


Ill ginve you a 7.5 for now if you run that 8Pin up and through the CPU socket cutout ill bump it to a 8.5


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5;14555288*
> Ill ginve you a 7.5 for now if you run that 8Pin up and through the CPU socket cutout ill bump it to a 8.5


Cable isn't long enough to reach that far, did that previously with an extension cabled but it didn't supply a consistent level of voltage and made my OC unstable regardless of how much vCore I was giving my i5.

My case is pretty piss-poor for cable management. This will probably be be one of the best you'll ever see in this case. lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epicpie;14555270*
> 0/10. A direct facing picture that shows the whole case would be more convenient to properly rate your cable management.
> 
> Just redid my cable management, sorry for cellphone pics.


6.5/10


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;14553547*
> I do not see a photo above me, soo..
> 
> Here you go. I dont know what else to do, and still be able to have the panels close easily. Suggestions are most welcome!
> More photos and the start of a build log:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1086691-2005-throwback-college-pc-update-lian.html


Have you tried a grenade?







JK can you cut any holes for cable management?

EDIT* just noticed that is the other case side you can see is it not???


----------



## Bear907

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christian_piper*


I do not see a photo above me, soo..

Here you go. I dont know what else to do, and still be able to have the panels close easily. Suggestions are most welcome!
More photos and the start of a build log:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...date-lian.html











If this were my rig, I would spend the time to cut custom length wires for everything I possible could. It doesn't look like that case has anywhere to hide cabling, so custom lengths would be your best bet.


----------



## HuwSharpe




----------



## nckid4u

From my Foldingfish mod. Rocketfish cases had crap cable management, but it came out ok.









Vote for my entry in the competition if you like it. Build log in sig, voting thread in this section.


----------



## dlerch

The harddrive and SSD just sort of sitting in the bottom. I know they are attached with velcro, but their placement just seems sorta like it is an afterthought?

Everything else is nice though!


----------



## Jcyle

Sleeve the 24 pin or no?


----------



## Smo

Do one, do them all


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*












Nothing wrong with this imo.
10/10, top notch build.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smo*


Do one, do them all










Yah, I think so too.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jcyle*



















Sleeve the 24 pin or no?


that looks awesome. but what fluid are you using. I thought that colored fluids were bad for WC?


----------



## Farih

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triscuit*


that looks awesome. but what fluid are you using. I thought that colored fluids were bad for WC?


Its not the worst, it can stain your tubing and could leave residu's in the rad's and/or blocks. Some coloured water does it more then the other i believe.

With good frequent maintenance it doesnt have to be that bad.

Yet i prefer just plain distilled water with a killcoil or an all in one like PrimoChill ICE Clear.

Someone correct me if wrong pls.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit;14574854*
> that looks awesome. but what fluid are you using. I thought that colored fluids were bad for WC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;14574938*
> Its not the worst, it can stain your tubing and could leave residu's in the rad's and/or blocks. Some coloured water does it more then the other i believe.
> 
> With good frequent maintenance it doesnt have to be that bad.
> 
> Yet i prefer just plain distilled water with a killcoil or an all in one like PrimoChill ICE Clear.
> 
> Someone correct me if wrong pls.


I'm using the Fesser One cooling fluid. Is it really? I've never heard of colored fluids are bad I've used distilled water in the past, until now anyways. The fluids are changed every 4 months or so, no problem.. yet?

Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Bad picture is bad, but you get the idea









Before: (CM HAF 922 modded)










Now: (CM HAF 932)


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jcyle*


Sleeve the 24 pin or no?












I had to







i'll give it an 8.5/10


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Hope u all are ready for some cable porn soon


----------



## RuneDunes

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this is when I built it about 2 months ago. it's a old pic as I recently sold my camera and looking for a new one.


----------



## Brulf

Not the best pic (had to use phone camera lol) using a lian li v1000 still not sure how to hide the bundle of psu cables at the bottom >.<


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*


this is when I built it about 2 months ago. it's a old pic as I recently sold my camera and looking for a new one.


I really like it, looks good 9.5/10, I guess try and do something with that hanging speaker? That's about all I can say about your CM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brulf*


Not the best pic (had to use phone camera lol) using a lian li v1000 still not sure how to hide the bundle of psu cables at the bottom >.<


Try to rate the persons CM above you before you post!







Looks decent, Id give it a 9/10, I think you can tuck your HSF cable and your exhaust 120mm cable a little better, other than that, looks great!


----------



## Brulf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


I really like it, looks good 9.5/10, I guess try and do something with that hanging speaker? That's about all I can say about your CM.

Try to rate the persons CM above you before you post!







Looks decent, Id give it a 9/10, I think you can tuck your HSF cable and your exhaust 120mm cable a little better, other than that, looks great!


Oh yea, i probably should have mentioned i rated RuneDunes at 9/10


----------



## RuneDunes

How should I go around messing with the speaker? Should I let it sit on the cable routing holes, so it won't have the 'hanging' feeling of it. Or should I just completely remove it, and only use it when a problem persists?


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*


How should I go around messing with the speaker? Should I let it sit on the cable routing holes, so it won't have the 'hanging' feeling of it. Or should I just completely remove it, and only use it when a problem persists?


you can try doing a mod to extend the cable so it hangs behind the tray, at least that's what I would do. It's personal preference really, if it doesn't bother you, I think you should just leave it. Changing its position wont help airflow or anything, which is the whole point of a good CM job.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brulf*

Oh yea, i probably should have mentioned i rated RuneDunes at 9/10


----------



## flyingmoose

Not sure what else I can do with what cables are left showing but at this point I don't think any of them are really interfering with airflow, but if anyone has any ideas I'm always open to hearing them


----------



## famous1994

8.5/10^^


----------



## darthjoe229

^^9/10

Get some sleeving or extensions on that to clean up the mobo area, and find something else to do with the cables running towards the front bay. Also the top near the front bays, looks like a blue USB 3.0 and some other things...zip tie it somewhere?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkontra13*


HAF 932 Case










































Pretty proud of my first wiring, the case has ridiculous room though.


For a first wiring job. 8/10

Looks great man.


----------



## HuwSharpe

If your cables are tidy there is no need to hide them, but I'm not seeing tidy cables. *sigh.


----------



## BadLuck21

@ famous1994 9 / 10. Wish mine was that clean

This is mine see under photo for comments :|

Case = Thermaltake Spedo Advance










I have a black SATA cable thats longer ordered for the red one, that was just one that I had laying around that I threw in when I added the 3rd hard drive to my raid array.

The USB cables, Audio cables, and front panel connectors running down the bottom of the motherboard are annoying me, but not sure what else to do with them.

The 6 pin connector looks like crap because I thought it would be smart to use wire loom and tape it, wont make that mistake again.

HDMI audio output through graphics card is handy, but if I cant find some way to make that look better its gonna go. The 3 pin fan...suggestions?

This is the first time I've ever done anything with cable management and I'm frustrated with it now after several hours (weeks more like it) getting as many other cables out of the way as possible.

All feedback is welcome, you can even tell me my internals suck as long as you offer some advice for cable management


----------



## MMJA

NZXT extensions just arrived! Will be redoing cable management tomorrow and take some updated pics!


----------



## macarule

^^ yumm cable extentions









heres mine, new fans, NZXT sentry 2 and relocated my AP121s


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macarule*


^^ yumm cable extentions









heres mine, new fans, NZXT sentry 2 and relocated my AP121s



















9.7/10
This looks great! (extensions?)
The only thing I see that you could do to make it perfect is to sleeve the front panel connections.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macarule*


^^ yumm cable extentions









heres mine, new fans, NZXT sentry 2 and relocated my AP121s














































That rig needs an SSD!


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;14612989*
> 9.7/10
> This looks great! (extensions?)
> The only thing I see that you could do to make it perfect is to sleeve the front panel connections.


Thanks! I need to sleeve them or buy extentions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002;14613520*
> That rig needs an SSD!


Thanks







. Ive thought about it but raid 0 seems to be fast enough for my needs


----------



## JT_Heater

Here is my new rig. Still in progress. Going to work on front panel connectors next as soon as I order some sleeves.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JT_Heater;14615430*
> Here is my new rig. Still in progress. Going to work on front panel connectors next as soon as I order some sleeves.


Looks very nice. I would run the 24 pin through the grommeted hole right next to the motherboard.
Also, can you plug in the wire that is running over your ram cooler somewhere else?
*waiting to see it all done with sata cables and everything*


----------



## JT_Heater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14615488*
> Looks very nice. I would run the 24 pin through the grommeted hole right next to the motherboard.
> Also, can you plug in the wire that is running over your ram cooler somewhere else?
> *waiting to see it all done with sata cables and everything*


The SATA cables are in it









I thought about running my 24 pin though the grommets but it kind of makes it difficult to close.

As far the as the wire over the mem cooler, that's the only place a 3pin goes. I may be able to run it up underneath the mem cooler, but I'm still messing around.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

not yet complete (needs new psu which will be sleeved and a new mobo n cpu will be going into it)









also a front view shot


----------



## jach11

weren't the white 690's only Asia? Thats a dam nice looking case


----------



## darthjoe229

Run that yellow sata cable out one of the two vertical holes to minimize exposure, try and zip tie the gpu power cables together so they arent hanging around. Otherwise I think it looks good. 8.5/10

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14615636*
> weren't the white 690's only Asia? Thats a dam nice looking case


Seconded


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14615636*
> weren't the white 690's only Asia? Thats a dam nice looking case


dont think so as they are selling them here in aus but this one was just ur standard 690 II adv i got it powder coated but i painted the plastics which i need to finish soon


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14615698*
> dont think so as they are selling them here in aus but this one was just ur standard 690 II adv i got it powder coated but i painted the plastics which i need to finish soon


i love what you did with your 212+


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14615726*
> i love what you did with your 212+


ty







Quote:


> Run that yellow sata cable out one of the two vertical holes to minimize exposure, try and zip tie the gpu power cables together so they arent hanging around. Otherwise I think it looks good. 8.5/10


also fixed some cables go to take a pic and the batteries go flat on me


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14615599*
> not yet complete (needs new psu which will be sleeved and a new mobo n cpu will be going into it)


Looks pretty good so far. My color combo would look great in there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14615658*
> Run that yellow sata cable out one of the two vertical holes to minimize exposure, try and zip tie the gpu power cables together so they arent hanging around. Otherwise I think it looks good. 8.5/10
> 
> edit:
> Seconded


I agree. A couple zip-ties would do wonders.

Also, dump that stock 212+ fan for an orange zigmatek


----------



## JT_Heater

I am wondering if everyone just purchases cable extensions now. These are so pretty!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14615658*
> Run that yellow sata cable out one of the two vertical holes to minimize exposure, try and zip tie the gpu power cables together so they arent hanging around. Otherwise I think it looks good. 8.5/10


here u go some updated pics with ur idea does look alot better


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;14615956*


Did you use paracord or braided sleeve ? That's paracord, no?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14619044*
> Did you use paracord or braided sleeve ? That's paracord, no?


Yeah, paracord extensions (no voided warranty on my psu







)

The fans are sleeved with FTWpc orange.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14617759*
> here u go some updated pics with ur idea does look alot better


Dramatically better! Now a few more ties around the bundle where is comes out of the psu and one or two to hold the satas behind the hdds.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;14619459*
> Dramatically better! Now a few more ties around the bundle where is comes out of the psu and one or two to hold the satas behind the hdds.


yea im not bothering too much as i will have a new cpu mobo and psu coming in 3-4weeks


----------



## meeps

@IXcrispyXI since he's the latest picture poster above me, 9/10







! Possibly sleeve the non-black wires? Black/White is an awesome duo.

Here's mine, just finished revision #2 last night (Not much you can do with a non-modular PSU)! http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1094670-update-log-air-cooled-690-ii.html


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14622270*


Damn I'm surprised you can still get the back panel on!

9/10, get some sleeved extensions for that 24 pin and it'll be damn near perfect!


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14622565*
> Damn I'm surprised you can still get the back panel on!


Nothing a little body weight can't fix







! (Probably not the best method but I'm not buying a new PSU)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14622565*
> 9/10, get some sleeved extensions for that 24 pin and it'll be damn near perfect!


Hah I've had this idea, but I've spent enough as is this summer, I'm content with a 9/10 for a case that won't be windowed







.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;14623639*


You should take the pic with your light on. You can't really rate that pic because of how dark it is.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Forgive the quality, poor lighting and an iphone camera...

I used MDPC-X sleeving, green and black. I broke my ATX pin remover and ran out of green sleeving before getting to the 24-pin cable, so that one is unfinished...

The only thing I wish I could improve really are the SATA cables.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;14624551*
> Forgive the quality, poor lighting and an iphone camera...
> 
> I used MDPC-X sleeving, green and black. I broke my ATX pin remover and ran out of green sleeving before getting to the 24-pin cable, so that one is unfinished...
> 
> The only thing I wish I could improve really are the SATA cables.


I'm sorry, no offense, but I rate the CM a 6/10. I know you just sleeved your cables and such, and they do look gorgeous, but having sleeved your cables and not utilizing your cases cable management holes, you have decreased your effective airflow. Just try to clean it up by doing more routing behind the tray. There has to be a happy medium between showing your super cool colors and routing/hiding!









Edit: its really only the pcie cables that are the culprit


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife;14624656*
> I'm sorry, no offense, but I rate the CM a 6/10. I know you just sleeved your cables and such, and they do look gorgeous, but having sleeved your cables and not utilizing your cases cable management holes, you have decreased your effective airflow. Just try to clean it up by doing more routing behind the tray. There has to be a happy medium between showing your super cool colors and routing/hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: its really only the pcie cables that are the culprit


Thanks for the suggestion, man. I actually really like them on the outside though. I have already tried hiding them behind the tray but I thought the effect wasn't nearly as eye-popping.

That and I actually plan to increase airflow but cutting out the old HDD container piece in the bottom front that I do not use(all my HDDs are in the 5.25" bays) and my graphics cards get plenty of airflow from the nice 200mm fan in the siding of the case when its on.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;14624699*
> Thanks for the suggestion, man. I actually really like them on the outside though. I have already tried hiding them behind the tray but I thought the effect wasn't nearly as eye-popping.
> 
> That and I actually plan to increase airflow but cutting out the old HDD container piece in the bottom front that I do not use(all my HDDs are in the 5.25" bays) and my graphics cards get plenty of airflow from the nice 200mm fan in the siding of the case when its on.


Well, all personal preference.







Sounds like a plan!


----------



## pnoozi

How's this for an Antec Three Hundred?


----------



## Tatakai All

I ran out of black zip ties and really need to get in to sleeving!


----------



## EpicPie

Nice rig. 8/10


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi;14625596*
> How's this for an Antec Three Hundred?


I know everyone says that case is impossible to do cable management in, and I understand that can be a challenge. That said, my work computer equally unfriendly to CM and I got it to look like this:










Just organize them. Do something besides letting them lay around everywhere.


----------



## jeffcox800

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffcox800/6051593524/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffcox800/6051592718/

How's my first attempt at Cable Management?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffcox800;14628174*
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffcox800/6051593524/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffcox800/6051592718/
> 
> How's my first attempt at Cable Management?


Looks awesome! 9/10 except... where's your video card??


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine;


----------



## jeffcox800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14628504*
> Looks awesome! 9/10 except... where's your video card??


It's on my "to buy" list.


----------



## famous1994

I fixed up mine some more, and ran all the cables threw the holes, before I had ran half of the cords from PSU to the front of the case, I also made my sata cables tighter and look better.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14631082*
> I fixed up mine some more, and ran all the cables threw the holes, before I had ran half of the cords from PSU to the front of the case, I also made my sata cables tighter and look better.
> 
> *Picture*


Very Nice, 10/10 from me








The CPU fan cable needs a tiny bit of cover but it is VERY neat


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432;14631098*
> Very Nice, 10/10 from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU fan cable needs a tiny bit of cover but it is VERY neat


Thanks, maybe I can try and fine a sleeve and put it on the cable.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14631082*
> I fixed up mine some more, and ran all the cables threw the holes, before I had ran half of the cords from PSU to the front of the case, I also made my sata cables tighter and look better.


9.5/10. Honestly besides sleeving I am not sure you could really improve anything.

And mine.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowfat*


And mine.










It takes a lot for me to give this....

10/10. Friggin' brilliant.


----------



## Dust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowfat*












10! Work of art.


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm really liking the rigs in this thread!


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowfat*


9.5/10. Honestly besides sleeving I am not sure you could really improve anything.

And mine.










ohmygod that is beautiful. 10/10 all the way.


----------



## pacho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowfat*












how did you fit that 30mm thick fan on the front of the 650d?
did you dremel off the little handles on the side of the drive cages?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pacho*


how did you fit that 30mm thick fan on the front of the 650d?
did you dremel off the little handles on the side of the drive cages?


Yes, that is what I did. Even still it is super tight. The fan holes never lined up but it doesn't matter. Since the fan is such a tight fit the drive bays are holding it in place.

Worth it though, the Antec fan does a much better job at pushing air through the drive bays.


----------



## billcox0625

My first ever build.


----------



## jln1

@billcox: look nice to me bro,


----------



## MMJA

@bilcox: 9/10 from me, looks really tidy, only improvement i can see are sleeved extensions, and maybe a full sized ATX mobo so the cables for front USB and switches can be more hidden.


----------



## dlerch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625;14633898*
> My first ever build.


I miss the CM V6 GT. It would have looked really sharp in my current build. Unfortunately it doesn't clear one of the heat sinks on my motherboard. I like the CM 212+ but I feel like the V6 GT would have had lower temps.


----------



## cazanon

Actually this is a update from a post of mine from months ago, I've included the old pictures(stock cooler) to ones taken less than 5 minutes ago(corsair cooler)


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


@bilcox: 9/10 from me, looks really tidy, only improvement i can see are sleeved extensions, and maybe a full sized ATX mobo so the cables for front USB and switches can be more hidden.


I agree and am saving up some money for a full ATX mobo. I bought this one because I started with off the shelf Dell Inspiron. And I had already thought about sleeving too, just not enough time in the day right now. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jln1*


@billcox: look nice to me bro,



Thanks my friend.


----------



## xioros

Little update:









By xioros at 2011-08-19









By xioros at 2011-08-19









By xioros at 2011-08-19









By xioros at 2011-08-19


----------



## MMJA

So after a couple hours I finally installed all my sleeved extensions, biggest challenge was figuring out how to manage all the extra cables behind the tray. Here are some pics of before and after









Before:




























After:


----------



## lagittaja

Looks really good. 9/10

Here's something for all of you to laugh at, my old build with a non modular psu








Insides:
780i SLI+Q9550 w/ D14+460 1Gb SLI+3HDD+2xOptical+TX650+8fans hooked to 2xPCI bracket controller

I feel pure hate for this past rig. Phew it packed a serious punch but geez I hated it.


----------



## Bouf0010

^^^^^^ 10/10!!............

For having the most wires showing


----------



## Kyleinator

http://www.sbhonline.com/St-Barts-bb/fbbuploads/1310323864-Computer_Mouse.jpg
Lol


----------



## Furball Zen

..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Gross.


----------



## Camph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625;14641466*
> I agree and am saving up some money for a full ATX mobo. I bought this one because I started with off the shelf Dell Inspiron. And I had already thought about sleeving too, just not enough time in the day right now. Thanks for the comment.


Can you show us what it looks like from the other side? Mine looks pretty messy.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

First build ever. Yes, that Garolite over the bottom of the motherboard. Don't worry, it doesn't get hot...


----------



## KaRLiToS

9.5/10

You cannot do much cleaner job except for all the wires over the HDD, I think you can hide them, if not, put more Garolite over there


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


9.5/10

You cannot do much cleaner job except for all the wires over the HDD, I think you can hide them, if not, put more Garolite over there










Yea, the non-modular psu really stinks. I've got about 50 other connectors that i"ll never use... I've considered cutting them at the PSU and shrink wrapping each end... but its alright for now. I know that's kinda frowned upon. I also didn't cut the garolite the best. Might get more of it and thicker (1/8) and redo the bottom...


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


Yea, the non-modular psu really stinks. I've got about 50 other connectors that i"ll never use... I've considered cutting them at the PSU and shrink wrapping each end... but its alright for now. I know that's kinda frowned upon. I also didn't cut the garolite the best. Might get more of it and thicker (1/8) and redo the bottom...


Nah don't cut up your PSU cause you'll never be able to sell it. I agree with a score of 9.5 too, only thing you can do is get some sleeved extensions to get rid of the last bit of multi-coloured-ness from the 24 pin, 8 pin, and SATA connectors. If you black out the SATA connectors you may not need to hide them behind garolite.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Nah don't cut up your PSU cause you'll never be able to sell it. I agree with a score of 9.5 too, only thing you can do is get some sleeved extensions to get rid of the last bit of multi-coloured-ness from the 24 pin, 8 pin, and SATA connectors. If you black out the SATA connectors you may not need to hide them behind garolite.



I'm not getting extensions. I'm ordering extra shrink ratio, shrink tubing from mcmaster and shrink wrapping the open areas of the wires right up to the connectors. I can get upto like 6.1 shrink ratio tubing so I'll slip them over and shrink each one. Should look blacked out....


----------



## jamesman32

Here's my sig rig. Not bad for a non-modular PSU, right?


















Here's a close up of all of the visible wires. You can see the 2 PCI-e cables and how each of the two splits into two, creating 4 cables, which were a pain to route. All the cables you see here were routed through the same hole to improve neatness, and zip-tied together to form straight cable lines.


----------



## cazanon

guess we're back to rating only a select few


----------



## Akusho

Hello!
Rate mine please:
View attachment 225215

View attachment 225216

Is running the CPU power cable behind the motherboard safe?
I might have scratched the cable a bit, but not gone through to the wires i think, so i guess it's safe? Although, what about the heat?


----------



## Aidan

It's very safe, everyone does it. Produces minimal heat









Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyeHack




----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14628559*
> Here's mine;


Nobody likes my pc?









Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo2

I do kcuestag







The airflow looks great and everything is nice and tidy! 8/10

Here is mine. I went to all the trouble of making cuts all over the place so I could reverse the hard drives and everything was looking great! Then I went to put the gpu's in and realised that there was no way I was getting those cables behind the tray so I had to stuff them there







Stupid 1200 with no room behind the tray. Also I had to recycle some tubing but it has since all been replaced and clear again.



http://imgur.com/5pvua


----------



## kcuestag

8/10?









What should I do to get at least a 9?

Please dont suggest sleeving the whole PSU, I have a Silverstone Strider Plus 1000W coming on Tuesday.









Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo2

Sleeve your PSU







I'm a harsh critic lol Actually it probably is a 9/10 for what you have yo work with you have done a great job.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14654362*
> Hello!
> Is running the CPU power cable behind the motherboard safe?
> I might have scratched the cable a bit, but not gone through to the wires i think, so i guess it's safe? Although, what about the heat?


What do you mean by heat? It's perfectly safe to run the cables behind the mobo tray. If you're worried about the scratches you can always electrical tape it up.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14655262*
> Sleeve your PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a harsh critic lol Actually it probably is a 9/10 for what you have yo work with you have done a great job.


Once I recieve the new PSU I'll see if I can improve it a bit more.









Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## meeps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


So after a couple hours I finally installed all my sleeved extensions, biggest challenge was figuring out how to manage all the extra cables behind the tray. Here are some pics of before and after









Before:




























After:





























10/10 because it reminds me of a christmas tree! On that note, could you change your rigs title to Saint Nicholas?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meeps*


10/10 because it reminds me of a christmas tree! On that note, could you change your rigs title to Saint Nicholas?


Hahaha very nice, done


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;14690911*
> Holy Moly, Busy rig. Ill give you a 10. The only thing i dont like is the PCIE cable for the top card that stretches across the other 2 but i know its tough finding a good way to route those cards with the connectors on the side. 3 rads on that beast? Wow.


Thanks, I'll move it behind the mobo soon, many people don't like it. and I wont have any trouble finding a space behind the mobo, I think it will look better.

I guess *BradleyW* has something against me, he never answer, what is wrong







??

Rig above earn a 7.5/10 from me, you can't really improve since you don't have cable management hole, modding the case would help you reach a 9.5/10


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625;14633898*
> My first ever build.


My I suggest you to use every other slot for your RAM.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14697046*
> Thanks, I'll move it behind the mobo soon, many people don't like it. and I wont have any trouble finding a space behind the mobo, I think it will look better.
> 
> I guess *BradleyW* has something against me, he never answer, what is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> Rig above earn a 7.5/10 from me, you can't really improve since you don't have cable management hole, modding the case would help you reach a 9.5/10


ya thats next on my list of things to do, i got bored last night and had been putting it off for a while now. i'm also going to be adding a clear panel to the side panel and a bunch of other stuff. and thank you for the good score.


----------



## BradleyW

Rig above. 7.
Good job. It's not easy to keep a system tidy in a case like that.


----------



## outtamymind

thanks, ya i spent 3 hours on it last night.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*


I have had this setup for almost a year now, but I took a couple new pictures and figured I would throw it in this thread.

My first PC that I actually took pride in building and cared to make look purrrrdy.



Wow. 9/10 on that from me. sleeving would make it a solid 10! Awesome Job!

And here is a little update on my rig. let me know!




























The molex connector you see on the very bottom of the case is for my side panel fan.


----------



## CodX

:/ Hard to see maybe.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodX;14704267*
> :/ Hard to see maybe.


9.9 and to make it a 10 just bring that 8pin extension through the CPU cutout to have it tighter.


----------



## Pwizzle

Before:









After:


















Rate my cables


----------



## darthjoe229

WOW that's an improvement!

9/10, put some sleeving or an extension on the 24 pin to make it blend, and try and hide the jumpers. Otherwise fantastic!


----------



## KoolAid106

Before:









After:


















Rate Me


----------



## darthjoe229

Another great improvement, 9.5/10, tighten down the GPU power cables (they look kinda floppy). Sleeve/extensions and it's perfect! Love the blue fans


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolAid106*


Before:
IMG]http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp114/AsianClownWalkerz/Before.jpg[/IMG]

After:









IMG]http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp114/AsianClownWalkerz/FullyPowered.jpg[/IMG]

Rate Me










Look dang nice!!9/10. Even though there is hardly anything in it.
Clean up the fancables above the CPU....

Just out of curiosity: you have a 1200W PSU; why not feed the GPUs each with two cables directly from the PSU? Aren't there enough cables available?
I can't imagine that the GPU maker arbitrarily and unnecessarily installed two power connectors.


----------



## KoolAid106

They are 2 separate power connectors coming from my PSU, and thanks for the rating.


----------



## KoolAid106

Thank you darthjoe229, i do aswell like my bright blue fans


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolAid106*


They are 2 separate power connectors coming from my PSU, and thanks for the rating.


Yeah, I see that.
You oughta have have four though! Two for each GPU.

Take a look at the Corsair AX-1200: it has six 6+2 pin PCIe cables. That is for good reason.


----------



## BradleyW

Rig above, 8.5. Good Job, looks very good mate.
Edit: Your Antec water cooler tubes should not be twisted like that overwise it can lower performance and possibly increase the chance of air bubbles so i've heard.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pwizzle*


Before:









After:


















Rate my cables










Awesome improvement, 9/10! As always, sleeved extensions for the 24 pin and in your case, front panel connectors will make it a 10!

By the way is that an Enermax Apollish fan I spy on that radiator?


----------



## jhaze84

Just rewired my case. Any thoughts?

Before:










After:










I had white sleeved extension cables for the GPU power, but they were defective. So I had to stick with my regular GPU cables. I also will eventually grab some white SATA cables as well to replace the orange ones.


----------



## BradleyW

That looks dam good. 9.5/10! Thread the PCI-E power cables under the 12v ATX. It will hide some of the power cable to the GPU and the 12v ATX cable will be more visible. Also change SATA cables to black







Then it's a 10 in my books!


----------



## jhaze84

Appreciate for the feedback, and thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## polar

Just finished this build.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;14714238*
> Appreciate for the feedback, and thanks for the suggestion!


You are most welcome.


----------



## sirsaechao




----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14714997*
> *snip
> *snip


9.5/10, Could use some sleeving


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;14718138*
> 9.5/10, Could use some sleeving


These open case test bench setups are very hard to keep tidy. I give it a 8.5 or maybe even a 9.

Edit:

@sirsaechao, that's a 9.5. Yes you could sleeve if you wanted to. Or you could even move the 12v ATX plug into the gromit closest to the motherboard.


----------



## hypadunkz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jhaze84*


Just rewired my case. Any thoughts?

Before:










After:










I had white sleeved extension cables for the GPU power, but they were defective. So I had to stick with my regular GPU cables. I also will eventually grab some white SATA cables as well to replace the orange ones.


great job routing those cables inside the FT02. FT02 is a great case the only downside imo is the cable management which makes me hold out on buying it


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hypadunkz*


great job routing those cables inside the FT02. FT02 is a great case the only downside imo is the cable management which makes me hold out on buying it 


Thanks! And you are right. I love this case but getting it wired cleanly is a huge headache. The backside is a complete mess and barely closes:










And new pic of the frontside after taking BradleyW's suggestion:










I have some black SATA cables on order, and white PCI-e sleeved extensions, and when those come in I will probably end up doing the whole thing over and try to clean up the back a little.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;14723513*
> And new pic of the frontside after taking BradleyW's suggestion:
> *snip*


that looks a lot better. you can see the more of the 24-pin and the white on black contrast looks amazing. great job with the sata cables, they have always given me the most difficulty. everything looks nicer without the enermax wraps on the cables too. 9.5 you'll get that other half point when the black sata's and pci-e extensions are installed.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;14723513*
> Thanks! And you are right. I love this case but getting it wired cleanly is a huge headache. The backside is a complete mess and barely closes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And new pic of the frontside after taking BradleyW's suggestion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some black SATA cables on order, and white PCI-e sleeved extensions, and when those come in I will probably end up doing the whole thing over and try to clean up the back a little.


Very nice! I used those Enermax velcro ties too before I got sleeved extensions.










After I got sleeved extensions it actually looked worse with them on so I removed them.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14714997*


100%. Loving the white fans (enermax?) and the Sentry mesh in particular.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;14723513*
> 
> And new pic of the frontside after taking BradleyW's suggestion:


Also 100%. I actually prefer being able to see the SATA cables, it reminds me of neatly bundled network cables at a server rack.


----------



## BradleyW

Glad you took my suggestion on board. It looks very good







Nice one!


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14724335*
> 100%. Loving the white fans (enermax?) and the Sentry mesh in particular.


Zalman Sharks


----------



## Spykerv

I'm back, with a different case. And slightly better cable management I suppose. Also the mess of cables at the bottom is actually organized by loop throughs Lian Li patented in their cable management system.
This is taken on a phone, my apologies.


----------



## Lithium466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14724335*
> 100%. Loving the white fans (enermax?) and the Sentry mesh in particular.


Zalman ZM-SF3









Edit : burned








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14726552*
> Zalman Sharks


----------



## Kieran

Moved into a new case today, my first go at cable management too. I think it looks quite good. I think because my motherboard is a micro ATX it exposes the 20 pin motherboad connector more. If you guys have any suggestions on how i can improve i'll be happy to implement them.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;14728399*
> I'm back, with a different case. And slightly better cable management I suppose. Also the mess of cables at the bottom is actually organized by loop throughs Lian Li patented in their cable management system.
> This is taken on a phone, my apologies.


No one rated me :/

And 7/10 for the above! I used to have that exact same psu and case!


----------



## BradleyW

Rig above, 6.5. Can't really get any much better than what it's at so good job mate.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe;14566532*


i'm slightly confused as to what i'm seeing








is the motherboard rotated a full 180 degrees?

looks cool... just wondering how you did that

EDIT:







the pic is upside down right?


----------



## swindle

My newest effort


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14734464*
> My newest effort


6.5/10 because I know you can do much better with that case.
Also where are your drives?


































My SeaSonic is soon to be sleeved, I just need to figure out how to cover that ugly sticker with the PSU info...


----------



## swindle

9/10 ~ No sleeving









Don't have any drives in atm due to big problems i had recently. Just using the SSD in the rig.

DAM YOU! I know, i just realised how to...


----------



## bob808

@wizrdsleevz - Nice job so far! I'm not seeing any sata cables so I'm assuming you're not done yet. 5/5 on your progress so far. Nice and tight!

Here's a finished picture of a build I made for my nephew. Posted it a while back but it didn't have the 2nd gpu or the support bracket so I'll post it finished. ABS canjon 596 not very cable friendly, I cut the two holes in mobo tray, along with small mod for the 8-pin to go through.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14734566*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *swindle;14734464*
> My newest effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6.5/10 because I know you can do much better with that case.*
> Also where are your drives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SeaSonic is soon to be sleeved, I just need to figure out how to cover that ugly sticker with the PSU info...
Click to expand...

6.5/10?! A bit harsh in my opinion, I personally would give that an 8 at the least, but in no way is that a 6.5 - I know you've said you've seen better (and I'm not saying that there isn't) but most of his cables are already black, and at the worst we're just talking about him re-routing the few cables that are actually showing.

Despite our disagreement with swindle's cables, WizrdSleevz, your management is great!!! Can't wait to see what it looks like with sleeved cables!!!!!
Nice work!!!!!


----------



## BradleyW

Just looked at the rig above. I miss my dual 6970's....


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14734626*
> 9/10 ~ No sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any drives in atm due to big problems i had recently. Just using the SSD in the rig.
> 
> DAM YOU! I know, i just realised how to...


Yea theres plenty of ways to hide them cables with the Corsair cases. If you have any questions lemme know I can help you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14735237*
> @wizrdsleevz - Nice job so far! I'm not seeing any sata cables so I'm assuming you're not done yet. 5/5 on your progress so far. Nice and tight!
> 
> Here's a finished picture of a build I made for my nephew. Posted it a while back but it didn't have the 2nd gpu or the support bracket so I'll post it finished. ABS canjon 596 not very cable friendly, I cut the two holes in mobo tray, along with small mod for the 8-pin to go through.


Very clean 9.9/10 (Need to sleeve them!)









My setup is actually complete. The Sata cables are actually hidden under my top 6950.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14736170*
> 6.5/10?! A bit harsh in my opinion, I personally would give that an 8 at the least, but in no way is that a 6.5 - I know you've said you've seen better (and I'm not saying that there isn't) but most of his cables are already black, and at the worst we're just talking about him re-routing the few cables that are actually showing.
> 
> Despite our disagreement with swindle's cables, WizrdSleevz, your management is great!!! Can't wait to see what it looks like with sleeved cables!!!!!
> Nice work!!!!!


Thanks!









I wasn't being harsh, even tho the cables are black they can pass thru many holes. For example, look at his case cables. They're supposed to run behind and thru the bottom hole & connect to the mobo. He has them passing thru the 2nd drive slot cable hole.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14736219*
> Just looked at the rig above. I miss my dual 6970's....


Yea, they're 6950's basically same things since they're flashed.. Anyways yea they're pretty awesome







Can't wait for BF3.


----------



## swindle

I'm annoyed now.

Not at WizrdSleevz's comments, no sir, at myself.

You watch. Ill be back in a few hours. I'll be back.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14736659*
> I'm annoyed now.
> 
> Not at WizrdSleevz's comments, no sir, at myself.
> 
> You watch. Ill be back in a few hours. I'll be back.


----------



## HarryBnBad

To bad I forgot to blacken a couple wires with a marker.

By the way, can I buy grommits for the haf932 like the haf-x has. That would really make it right


----------



## bob808

Very clean Harry! The only thing I'm unsure about is the cable cover on the door fan and by the exhaust fan. some sleeving on that pair of wires would be alot thinner/less bulky. and pull some of the slack out of your gpu power cables. Lose the round cable covers in my opinion.

8.5/10 I would rate a nine without the plastic cable covers.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBnBad;14736810*
> To bad I forgot to blacken a couple wires with a marker.
> 
> By the way, can I buy grommits for the haf932 like the haf-x has. That would really make it right


8/10

Sleeving is a bit weird to me. Maybe something other then the plastic sheathing.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14736586*
> 
> My setup is actually complete. The Sata cables are actually hidden under my top 6950.


In that case, I gotta give you a perfect 10. Real nice! first 10 I have given in this thread. Your cables aren't sleeved, but it really doesn't matter when you can barely see them anyway. Great job!


----------



## swindle

Back. Not much change. However...THATS IT! NO MORE!

I must keep telling myself this, or it will never end...


----------



## bob808

Thats great Swindle! your sitting on a 8.5/10 IMO.
I would bend those wires coming from the psu to make them less visible, and maybe wrap those yellow wires on the bottom of the mobo in electrical tape or paint them with a sharpie, then your easily a 9/10.

I like how your showing off your ssd even if it may make removal of the side panal more difficult.


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14736931*
> Back. Not much change. However...THATS IT! NO MORE!
> 
> I must keep telling myself this, or it will never end...


9.0, since im jealous of your rig


----------



## BLKKROW

@swindle

9.5/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14736931*
> Back. Not much change. However...THATS IT! NO MORE!
> 
> I must keep telling myself this, or it will never end...


That's exactly what needed to happen IMO. Nice work.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Glad I helped


----------



## swindle

Thanks OCN!

Multi-colored madness atm. Think thats all i'll do until BD gets here, then i'll be rolling CFX 6950s and i'll sleeve em'all!

But thanks guys







Rep all round.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14737064*
> Glad I helped


HA! a fellow T-towner! Nice to meet you


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14737066*
> Thanks OCN!
> 
> Multi-colored madness atm. Think thats all i'll do until BD gets here, then i'll be rolling CFX 6950s and i'll sleeve em'all!
> 
> But thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep all round.


Yea your rig looks much better, again glad I could help









I'm gonna sleeve my cables soon too. Wait for the Sleeve kit thats gonna be sold by FTW-PC here @ OCN, gotta support the community. Same thing you get at MDPC-X, they start selling them next week I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14737102*
> HA! a fellow T-towner! Nice to meet you


Yep, I talked to you before







I live right tnext to you actually. 56th & Orchard. I asked if I could come check out your awesome rig that you build around the Logitech Wheel a while back


----------



## bob808

Ah yes- I remember. I'm right down the street from you! Feel free to hit me up anytime if you wanna come try the MKG-RC1. I'm not working atm because of a motorcycle accident I got into a couple months back, so I'm home alot.

PM me for a phone number if you want. I could probably help you get a bit more out of that 955 too







I've got a htpc with a 965 sitting comfortable at 4.0 easily but it's a black edition. Is yours?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14737234*
> Ah yes- I remember. I'm right down the street from you! Feel free to hit me up anytime if you wanna come try the MKG-RC1. I'm not working atm because of a motorcycle accident I got into a couple months back, so I'm home alot.
> 
> PM me for a phone number if you want. I could probably help you get a bit more out of that 955 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a htpc with a 965 sitting comfortable at 4.0 easily but it's a black edition. Is yours?


Yea its a BE. Its hard to get it past what it is now without it getting too hot. I'm @ stock right now hitting 41c idle. @ load it almost hits 50c, not much room for improvment. i'll have to wait till winter I think









I was able to get it higher with my old case (Antec 902). The 650D sucks for Air Cooling.

but yea thanks man








If i'm ever in need of serious help i'll make sure to let you know


----------



## Spykerv

Let's try again, with hopefully an actual rating this time.

What do you guys think, and where can I improve.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;14737997*
> Let's try again, with hopefully an actual rating this time.
> 
> What do you guys think, and where can I improve.


Sorry you got missed, but I was able to find your post and actually found out that those cables at the bottom with your PSU are supposed to be there, so I won't take that into consideration.

The first thing I recommend you do is tidy up that top right corner a bit if you can, it doesn't look like there's any reason for the motherboard cable to go around that red one, so I recommend re-wiring those. After that I would say that you should consider turning your fan 180 degrees or something so that cable won't be facing outward.

The last thing I recommend you do is to get a little more color-coordinated with your cables. I think that will make everything look 100 times nicer. Maybe stick with a black/blue theme? I don't know really, but whatever you do I'm sure it's for the better.









If I had to put a number on your cables (which I'm not really that crazy about doing, generally) I'd have to say a 7/10. I think if you take my first two suggestions and make them happen then it would raise you up at least 1 point if not 2.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14738105*
> Sorry you got missed, but I was able to find your post and actually found out that those cables at the bottom with your PSU are supposed to be there, so I won't take that into consideration.
> 
> The first thing I recommend you do is tidy up that top right corner a bit if you can, it doesn't look like there's any reason for the motherboard cable to go around that red one, so I recommend re-wiring those. After that I would say that you should consider turning your fan 180 degrees or something so that cable won't be facing outward.
> 
> The last thing I recommend you do is to get a little more color-coordinated with your cables. I think that will make everything look 100 times nicer. Maybe stick with a black/blue theme? I don't know really, but whatever you do I'm sure it's for the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to put a number on your cables (which I'm not really that crazy about doing, generally) I'd have to say a 7/10. I think if you take my first two suggestions and make them happen then it would raise you up at least 1 point if not 2.


Thank you so much for your advice and rating









will do the first two asap and repost. The latter is a bit harder... I personally hate the color of my mobo and the terrible blue cables I have, my asus had black ones, much better imo. and the fact that my stuff isn't sleeved is a killer :/, I'll do that one day when I'm a bit more pro

thank you for your help.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hacked up a Define this week!

View attachment 226371


No window, but that's ok...no distracting lights. ;-)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;14738134*
> Hacked up a Define this week!
> 
> View attachment 226371
> 
> 
> No window, but that's ok...no distracting lights. ;-)


That's some serious management there buddy!!!!! Great job!!!!!!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;14738134*
> Hacked up a Define this week!
> 
> View attachment 226371
> 
> 
> No window, but that's ok...no distracting lights. ;-)


Been thinking of water cooling when I have the cash, who doesn't! That case mod has freed up LOTS of space, I'm going to have a measure up and post a plan @ fractal case club.

You sir are an inspiration +Rep!!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Here's mine, I just got some mosfet heatsinks and decided to try to organize the wires while I had it off and unplugged.
I don't think the "space" behind the mobo tray was meant for cable management, it's barely big enough to fit 1 wire, and the space and hole behind the PSU are very small, it was hard fit anything behind it, but I managed to get it done. I think I did ok with what I have to work with.
And yes, I still have an ide disk drive D:


----------



## swindle

If the space behind the motherboard you're referring to is the space BETWEEN the motherboard and the case, then no, that is certainly not designed to house cables.

5/10...IDE!









Yo yo dude, invest...










Anyway, spare $80 for a more modern case and your PC will thank you...


----------



## bob808

Please take an air compressor to that heatsink and free all that dust that you're holding hostage!


----------



## swindle

And that ^

I use an air compressor on my rig every week. Cleanlyness is next to godlyness?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14739373*
> And that ^
> 
> I use an air compressor on my rig every week. Cleanlyness is next to godlyness?


LOL, well put!!!


----------



## swindle

lol +rep


----------



## Custard




----------



## fr0sty_

Nice looking pc custard. You might consider removing the drive bay in order to give the graphics card some more breathing space. (8/10)

Here is my pc in its current state...new ssd and new ram added.


----------



## HarryBnBad

One of my next steps is to get a new Modular Power Supply. I think removing wires I dont use has to help.

Still wondering if I can get grommets for my case....

OH, and thanks for the great reviews....


----------



## FedeVi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*


Here is my pc in its current state...new ssd and new ram added.



Wow, very nice looking pc! 10/10

In the next few days i will post my new one.


----------



## bob808

Custard, you need to tidy all those cords coming out the i/o section of the motherboard, also the ones coming out the back of your gpu and psu









Seriously though, 8.5/10

And for you Frosty- It's beautiful! 9.5/10

@Harry- nice pc/studio setup you have there!


----------



## nyates

Just got done tidying up things a tiny bit. I'm more or less happy with the state of things, however the PCB of my video card is blue, and the heatpipes are visible... and that drives me nuts. I'm thinking of getting the Crysis Edition 560 ti just because the packaging is good looking and EVGA sells a backplate for it. Thoughts?


----------



## bob808

Lots of good cable management and your pc is no exception nyates-
9/10
I'm not sure but it may look a bit cleaner if you fan the front-panel connections up from the bottom (grommeted hole). Also can you tuck your NZXT led strip into the corner (in front of the PSU)

I actually like the heatpipes on the card, although they would probably look a bit better if ther were nickle plated. I wouldn't worry too much about as you'll probably be replacing it before too long (unless you were planning to x-fire)

If you want to get creative, you could make a backplate for the card out of some black acrylic


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

9/10


----------



## nyates

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


Lots of good cable management and your pc is no exception nyates-
9/10
I'm not sure but it may look a bit cleaner if you fan the front-panel connections up from the bottom (grommeted hole). Also can you tuck your NZXT led strip into the corner (in front of the PSU)

I actually like the heatpipes on the card, although they would probably look a bit better if ther were nickle plated. I wouldn't worry too much about as you'll probably be replacing it before too long (unless you were planning to x-fire)

If you want to get creative, you could make a backplate for the card out of some black acrylic










I actually just noticed the LED strip. It used to be tucked away nicely in the corner, but apparently the adhesive on the mounting things that come with it is no longer working. Ill fix it up tonight. I would definitely like the heat pipes if they were nickel as well, but they kinda stick out as copper...

I'll feed up the mobo wires from the bottom like you suggested as well, not sure why I never thought of that before. Thanks for the tips!

Edit: Done!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

As a side note....

UGH FREAKING DUST.... This is what i get for not stripping my machine and cleaning it in the last, oh i cant remember ...


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_;14739873*
> Nice looking pc custard. You might consider removing the drive bay in order to give the graphics card some more breathing space. (8/10).


The drive bay doesn't come out but the card has plenty of breathing space, there's nothing covering the back of the card.


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14740199*
> Custard, you need to tidy all those cords coming out the i/o section of the motherboard, also the ones coming out the back of your gpu and psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, 8.5/10


I can't make the PSU cables neater as the power supply has horrible thick short cables. The back is usually neater because I just got back from a mates house (I brought it with me) and I hadn't plugged everything properly.

I'm probably just going to pull the trigger and sleeve/extend the whole damn power supply, the cables are horrible.


----------



## HarryBnBad

Ok, cant find any grommets, so I tried to make some.
But until I replace my psu, and get the corsair link, I think this is it for a while. Except a ssd drive. Any Suggestions on the ssd?

Thanks

I still want to add leds to this thing but until a get the corsair link I'm holding off on fans and such. I think the link would be better than led fans. Maybe......


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBnBad;14744797*
> Ok, cant find any grommets, so I tried to make some.
> But until I replace my psu, and get the corsair link, I think this is it for a while. Except a ssd drive. Any Suggestions on the ssd?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I still want to add leds to this thing but until a get the corsair link I'm holding off on fans and such. I think the link would be better than led fans. Maybe......


Maybe make a cover for the routing hole below the mobo. Also a cover for the wires behind the hard drive cage.

Other then that, it is good. Just needs some small improvements.

7/10


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_;14739873*
> Nice looking pc custard. You might consider removing the drive bay in order to give the graphics card some more breathing space. (8/10)
> 
> Here is my pc in its current state...new ssd and new ram added.


fr0sty: 9.9/10. Looks awesome. For a 10, I would need to see that braid replicated for the gpus/24pin/8-pin/wires on bottom. Beautiful work though.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custard;14739516*


9/10. Just need to get some extensions or sleeve your PSU and you'll be at a 10.

Here is a hodge-podge of extensions we've done for customers.


----------



## BradleyW

I will give that system a 9.5! Sleeving would be an easy 10/10!


----------



## EpicPie

Awesome extensions Adam. They look great.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thanks.


----------



## PB4UGO

+1 for brown. i love the unconventional.


----------



## BradleyW

I think i might have to invest in some of those extensions with sleeved cables when i get a replacement 6970 from XFX.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Mah junk box

4 IDE drivers, no gap behind mobo tray, PSU with cables about a foot long.... 4 molex connectors (and 3 +12v... great move OCZ) Yea..... (The 12v connector in the fan now rests ONTOP of the fan, not in it...)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*











Mah junk box

4 IDE drivers, no gap behind mobo tray, PSU with cables about a foot long.... 4 molex connectors (and 3 +12v... great move OCZ) Yea..... (The 12v connector in the fan now rests ONTOP of the fan, not in it...)


Hahahahaha, I get to rate your cables for one of your PC's splody!!!!!









Anyway, the only two things I see that you can improve on are as followed:
Turn the red fan around in a way that you would be able to possibly hide it's cable better. I think turning it so the cable is upward would be good if you can get a molex connector to attach it to up there as well. Better yet, you might want to consider connecting it to the motherboard if possible, or drop a few dollars on a fan that can do that if you feel it's necessary.
I see that the video card only needs one PCI-E connecter, however, I think you're better off hiding the second one right behind the first rather than how you have it since it makes things look a little more tangled up.
Aside from those two little things, I think you did a real good job in managing the cables considering the PC's situation. Nice work.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Alright just because killman is a noob i had to go and do some stuff....










Oops, wrong pic

THIS - no way to plug fan into mobo or i would have a long time ago


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nyates*


Just got done tidying up things a tiny bit. I'm more or less happy with the state of things, however the PCB of my video card is blue, and the heatpipes are visible... and that drives me nuts. I'm thinking of getting the Crysis Edition 560 ti just because the packaging is good looking and EVGA sells a backplate for it. Thoughts?




















Prime example of how a cheap computer can look like a million bucks...


----------



## Yeti Poacher

By yetipoacher


----------



## nyates

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


Prime example of how a cheap computer can look like a million bucks...


Thanks! I probably put in like $400 tops when I put this together.

I got an SSD and the UD3 recently to get ready for BD... So its not as cheap as it was... But still way 'budget'.


----------



## User08

here's my haf 932


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*










By yetipoacher


Hey! Finally, someone else has that case! I love mine.

As for as rating, it would be nice to get a better angle, but as it sits now I say 9.5/10!


----------



## Lithium466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher;14762804*


Isn't the fan at the bottom in the wrong position ? Or is it deliberate ?


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithium466;14763962*
> Isn't the fan at the bottom in the wrong position ? Or is it deliberate ?


If I were to guess, I'd say it was deliberate. The rear and bottom fans are oriented to be exhaust fans, and look like top fan for sure and possibly one in the front (cant see in pic) would be intake.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *User08;14762940*
> here's my haf 932


I would suggest that you turn the fans on that radiator around in a way that the fan cables can come out behind the fans so it can be better hidden rather than stretched across the mobo like that.


----------



## Roksonixx

hi guys, i got my coolermaster scout today, and i butchered it already,

what do you think? it's keeping my stuff REALLY cool,

edit: there's a fan in front of my 2 hard drives at the top, i managed to mod an SSD rack to fit the fan on the front and 2 drives behind it, funnily enough they're tied together with elastic bands, but hey, no one can see that part









also, the scout really struggled to even hold my 5850, so i took the hard drive rack out to make space, if i ever get a longer card i can put it in the bottom slot, or if i crossfire i should be able to make them both fit (with a TINY flex in the upper card)

not only that, it was blocking the front fan, so now my case looks empty :/


----------



## jbalsa2

Rok,

6.5/10
Tighten those cables, pull out any play in the visible cables and tie them back behind the mobo tray.

New parts, new camera, new material


----------



## moop

jbalsa2

9/10 for what I can see, maybe a shot looking straight into the case would show cable management better. Nonetheless, some great cable management and photography


----------



## Jodiuh

I have no idea how you guys deal with the noise from all these fans! They do look pretty tho. ;-)


----------



## NovaNab

Hey everyone, thought I would share my newly aquired 600T white with you gys. Damns this case is sexyy and the cable management is just so easy. Well here are some pics, hope you like it


----------



## BradleyW

Perfection. 10/10!
I bet someone tells you to sleeve!


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14774768*
> Perfection. 10/10!
> I bet someone tells you to sleeve!


agreed

in my opinion, sleeving adds to the look, but as far as cable management goes (which is what this thread is about) that is as close to perfect as you can get!


----------



## NovaNab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14774768*
> Perfection. 10/10!
> I bet someone tells you to sleeve!


Ye it's the next big thing on my list







Gonna wait until i upgrade my psu to fully modular and then just gonne sleeve the heck out of it ^^


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moop;14774804*
> agreed
> 
> in my opinion, sleeving adds to the look, but as far as cable management goes (which is what this thread is about) that is as close to perfect as you can get!


Yeah exactly mate


----------



## LeBreadman

Hey guys just finished my build and cable management was a breeze with the 600t SE







Here's some pictures:


----------



## BradleyW

8.5/10. I find the sleeved cables a bit too loose.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeBreadman;14776432*
> Hey guys just finished my build and cable management was a breeze with the 600t SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pictures:


Very nice! 9/10 ^^

Only nitpicky thing I can say is to tidy up those cables around the 5 1/4 bay


----------



## silvrr

My first build, Ive since cleaned up the main group coming out of the PSU.


New Photo Editing Rig - Week 35 by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## BradleyW

9/10.
Tidy those cable ties at the bottom for a 9.5/10. Hide the power sata to the optical drive for a 10/10.


----------



## LeBreadman

Well i took your advices and tidied it a bit better... tell me what you think!

PS: Sorry cellphone pics..


----------



## BradleyW

It's a 10/10 from me


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14774768*
> Perfection. 10/10!
> I bet someone tells you to sleeve!


The question is: What does it look like behind the mobo tray?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14777285*
> The question is: What does it look like behind the mobo tray?


Does not matter imo.


----------



## Eagle1337

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

1/10.
Hide that wire from the fan!


----------



## Phantom NZXT

How'd I do? It's a work in progress. Comments please, first build.


----------



## BradleyW

9.5/10!


----------



## Eagle1337

9/10 tighten those cables a bit.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT;14778339*
> How'd I do? It's a work in progress. Comments please, first build.


no RAM? and is your HDD even connected? lol


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;14778431*
> no RAM? and is your HDD even connected? lol


He said its a work in progress.

Looks great so far! 9/10


----------



## CloudX

Looks most excellent, I don't even want to post mine now lol


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT*


How'd I do? It's a work in progress. Comments please, first build.











I think it's perfect really. I know some of us here want you to tighten the cables, but in all honesty, when they're sleeved I love when people let them show!!!!!









However, if I were you and undecided on what to do, I would tighten them and take a picture, and see how you like your cables more.


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT*


How'd I do? It's a work in progress. Comments please, first build.











Well i dont think it will work since its missing a component that may or may not prevent it from working......RAM

Other than that i give it an 8.0, since you put that fugly individual sleeving on your cables, i HATE that


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Does not matter imo.










Haha! But why not, maybe itll help other Define users. Here's my spaghetti fest...

Attachment 226856

The modular psu really helped. Fractal didn't give us much room behind the tray in the R3.


----------



## Crabby654

Here is my cables! Unfortunately my ipod is my best camera







. Any tips would be much appreciated! I would take a picture of the back but it is gross.


----------



## Rick Arter

Nice cabling guys when my front panel cables return from cyberdruid gonna get everything tied up again, haven't done any management in my HAF 912 since my Seasonic arrived. Since I didn't have the FP connectors found it kinda pointless. Testing a ASUS 570 DirectCU II for a friend will get pics of it and my current set up after its all looking good. Gonna have to redo some of it as I am about to upgrade to Bulldozer when it arrives.


----------



## CloudX

Finally built my own SB rig. Just now really seeing all these really crazy and gorgeous cabling jobs!







I just did this how I usually do my own. Didn't custom cut anything. I'll get a bigger case in a few months I think!


----------



## ikem

dont mind the sata cables... i have some longer ones ordered... and the bottom is covered by alum, rate the mobo area?

lol i know this is a HUGE downgrade from citrus but i needed something a little less intense.

citrus is still alive btw.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Finally built my own SB rig. Just now really seeing all these really crazy and gorgeous cabling jobs!







I just did this how I usually do my own. Didn't custom cut anything. I'll get a bigger case in a few months I think!











That Antec seems so out of place with how you did your cables, why didn't you go Corsair? It confuses me so much it hurts.







I wish you also sleeved that USB 3.0 cable going across your video card too.

Anyway, regarding your management overall, it's good. I wish you could hide those PCI-E cables, but seeing as how you don't even have a side panel that you can see through, it's out of the way of things that need air, and that's all that really matters in the end.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


dont mind the sata cables... i have some longer ones ordered... and the bottom is covered by alum, rate the mobo area?

lol i know this is a HUGE downgrade from citrus but i needed something a little less intense.

citrus is still alive btw.











i have no doubt that something cool is gonna happen with this one...

mobo area is tight...no complaints. i recognize that gpu


----------



## CloudX

I have tried so many of them and built systems with almost all the all in one sealed coolers. This one is the best.

I'll more than likely order a sleeve kit so I can match things up even better. I'll wait to do so when I get a nicer and bigger case I can invest in.

Also YES the USB 3.0 cable is the one that really bugs me. I cannot do anything with it in this case unfortunately


----------



## Eric Barney

This is a repost for me. I changed out some of my case fans, turned the PSU over, and cleaned up the cables a bit more. Due to the computer being inside a desk, I wanted to keep the USB ports on the front panel, and I also have a card reader, with audio jacks, and SATA connections. Thus, the wires that pass through the interior. I made the wire holders out of some plexiglass.









Following some suggestions, My cables and fans have been upgraded.









The computer installed and running. The fan in the desk pulls warm air out from behind the computer.


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT*


How'd I do? It's a work in progress. Comments please, first build.











Very nice! An easy 9


----------



## CloudX

I like it eric!


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


Here is my cables! Unfortunately my ipod is my best camera







. Any tips would be much appreciated! I would take a picture of the back but it is gross.




















Need a photo with the light show off.... I cant see your wiring job!


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I like it eric!


Thanks! It's functional.....


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eric Barney*


This is a repost for me. I changed out some of my case fans, turned the PSU over, and cleaned up the cables a bit more. Due to the computer being inside a desk, I wanted to keep the USB ports on the front panel, and I also have a card reader, with audio jacks, and SATA connections. Thus, the wires that pass through the interior. I made the wire holders out of some plexiglass.










You went an interesting route with your management (no pun intended), and I like that you made something of it too. My only complaints are how the heatsink fan cables aren't hidden; I would, personally, prefer that you turn your fans around so the cables are facing the motherboard, instead of outward so they can be easily hidden. Lastly I think you should consider trying to put the PCI-E cables behind the ones they're going over, and see how that looks. Aside from those two things I think you did a nice job.


----------



## staryoshi

I kind of like the railroad tracks


----------



## Crabby654

Sorry about my previous pics I left my computer on and didn't notice how bad it looked. Although these pics aren't much better, grrr not having a good camera = fail


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14784508*
> Sorry about my previous pics I left my computer on and didn't notice how bad it looked. Although these pics aren't much better, grrr not having a good camera = fail


7/10. Needs a bit of work. Hard to see it all, but just looks a little cluttered.

A quick redo of mine. Changed out the front panels cables and rerouted the top half.

The flash makes the neon orange paracord glow, doesn't look like that with normal lights.


----------



## t-ramp

I'll say 8/10. Nothing wrong with actually seeing the cables, and the color scheme is interesting.









Here's Project Nobility v1, which I just pieced together to have a functional PC for the time being. I'll be doing some sleeving and whatnot as well as revamping my watercooling shortly.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14784685*
> I'll say 8/10. Nothing wrong with actually seeing the cables, and the color scheme is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Project Nobility v1, which I just pieced together to have a functional PC for the time being. I'll be doing some sleeving and whatnot as well as revamping my watercooling shortly.


Very nice!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14784685*
> I'll say 8/10. Nothing wrong with actually seeing the cables, and the color scheme is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Project Nobility v1, which I just pieced together to have a functional PC for the time being. I'll be doing some sleeving and whatnot as well as revamping my watercooling shortly.


You have the fan pulling rather than pushing on your H50. Install the fan to the wood pointing the way it is now and then install the H50 rad onto the fan so it blows air through the rad but intakes air from the outside. It would take over 5c off.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14786185*
> You have the fan pulling rather than pushing on your H50. Install the fan to the wood pointing the way it is now and then install the H50 rad onto the fan so it blows air through the rad but intakes air from the outside. It would take over 5c off.


I appreciate the advice, but this is a very temporary setup, and I haven't bothered to even check the temperatures. In any event, the CPU is at stock for the moment so I'm pretty sure I'm more than okay with any fan setup.









I am looking forward to getting a few watercooling parts next week, and then I will be overclocking and watching temperatures and all that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14786398*
> I appreciate the advice, but this is a very temporary setup, and I haven't bothered to even check the temperatures. In any event, the CPU is at stock for the moment so I'm pretty sure I'm more than okay with any fan setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a few watercooling parts next week, and then I will be overclocking and watching temperatures and all that.


If your at stock then that's alright


----------



## bob808

I dont think I ever posted this in here, so here it is-


----------



## BradleyW

wow jeez man! 10/10.


----------



## 01Minecrafter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14796628*
> wow jeez man! 10/10.


10/10 so clean, i couldnt even see it!


----------



## BradleyW

5/10.
Get some cable ties


----------



## Ascii Aficionado




----------



## 01Minecrafter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14796992*
> 5/10.
> Get some cable ties


but, it took me ages to get it this clean :'(


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01Minecrafter;14797238*
> but, it took me ages to get it this clean :'(


Cable tie it. Takes 2 mins


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;14797028*
> *snip*


I don't think the camera flash helps any, but if you sleeved a couple of those cables (and/or get black SATA cables) and tried to group some it might look nicer. 8.5/10.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14798429*
> I don't think the camera flash helps any, but if you sleeved a couple of those cables (and/or get black SATA cables) and tried to group some it might look nicer. 8.5/10.


Biostar had red SATA cables in the picture in Newegg, they apparently changed it to some vomit orange color.

I have some red ones from years and years ago, would there be a difference in cable bandwidth if I were to use 5+ year old SATA cables that came with *SATA 1* drives ?

As for sleeving, if you're talking about combining multiple already sleeved cables into a bigger sleeve, I'm not sure about that, I've never sleeved anything before and I want to be able to move cables around in the future if I want.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;14798716*
> I have some red ones from years and years ago, would there be a difference in cable bandwidth if I were to use 5+ year old SATA cables that came with SATA 1 drives ?


Not that I know of, but don't take my word for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;14798716*
> As for sleeving, if you're talking about combining multiple already sleeved cables into a bigger sleeve, I'm not sure about that, I've never sleeved anything before and I want to be able to move cables around in the future if I want.


No, not really, I just thought it might look tidier if you grouped the cables along the top and bottom of the motherboard (with zip ties) instead of having them all come down/up separately. No big deal, though - like I mentioned, the camera flash probably makes them stand out more.


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


You went an interesting route with your management (no pun intended), and I like that you made something of it too. My only complaints are how the heatsink fan cables aren't hidden; I would, personally, prefer that you turn your fans around so the cables are facing the motherboard, instead of outward so they can be easily hidden. Lastly I think you should consider trying to put the PCI-E cables behind the ones they're going over, and see how that looks. Aside from those two things I think you did a nice job.










Thanks. I have some 'splainin' to do.... The HS fans are positioned so the flow arrows are visible. The wires are not when the side panel is on. (Unless you look up.) The PCI-E wires would have to be stressed to be behind the cables running by them. So, that was my compromise. My real goal is function. Neatness can contribute to that.... And on that note: The mods I just made actually RAISED my temps by about 3-5C. So, I'm not done yet.

+1 for you. I appreciate your comments....E.


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


I dont think I ever posted this in here, so here it is-




















I'm only giving you a 9.9 The hoses could be better... One is slightly distorted where it is passing over a radiator....


----------



## BradleyW

Overall though, it looks excellent. It's a shame the rig cannot use DX11 though.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

This is my sigrig, after some modification work to make cable management holes where there used to be none.

The two loose Molex to 3-pin fan adapters at the bottom of the case are for my two 80mm side fans, and this is not a windowed case.



















Just to contrast, this is a "before" picture:


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14796605*
> I dont think I ever posted this in here, so here it is-


awesome...9/10

that sli strip looks dank though...maybe a custom acrylic cover?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14796605*
> I dont think I ever posted this in here, so here it is-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip


I wish you would've posted more pics, but nice rig nonetheless. One of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14802959*
> This is my sigrig, after some modification work to make cable management holes where there used to be none.


Very good job for the case you have, 8/10.


----------



## tannersimms

The whole in the back I had to cut out myself and I am still touching up


















Sorry for the flash I'm on my iPhone!









Corsair!!!

















Tell me what you guys think I am going to be upgrading my case and everything soon


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tannersimms;14805632*
> The whole in the back I had to cut out myself and I am still touching up
> 
> Tell me what you guys think I am going to be upgrading my case and everything soon


That a Micro ATX? Not bad... I'd put your water cooler on the outside of your case though...its small enough as it is, that'd get you some more room.

Looks like that's pretty much the best you can do for what you have to work with...obviously it could be better with a different case setup. I'd say 8.5/10


----------



## Zeek

Im thinking about making a false floor. This is my sig rig







any suggestions except sleeving.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek;14808656*
> Im thinking about making a false floor. This is my sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions except sleeving.
> 
> Snip


Would of given 8/10, but, I'm giving you a 7/10, setup basically just like mine except you don't have a plastic sleeve that covers the area next to the PSU and your cables aren't sleeved by default,*not talking about cables from different hardware sleeved together*.

I spent some extra money on NZXT black sleeved extentions for PCI-E and 24pin Mobo connections.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170008

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170007

*Other than that it looks good !*


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;14808823*
> Would of given 8/10, but, I'm giving you a 7/10, setup basically just like mine except you don't have a plastic sleeve that covers the area next to the PSU and your cables aren't sleeved by default,*not talking about cables from different hardware sleeved together*.
> 
> I spent some extra money on NZXT black sleeved extentions for PCI-E and 24pin Mobo connections.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170008
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170007
> 
> *Other than that it looks good !*


I was already thinking about getting extensions for everything. Like sata 24pin 8pins and 6pins but I still have the hideous bunch of non sleeved cables on the bottom :-/


----------



## SmasherBasher

Here's a 24 pin connector we are working on for a customer. It's only halfway finished but still worthy of pics.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14809750*
> Here's a 24 pin connector we are working on for a customer. It's only halfway finished but still worthy of pics.


^cable sleeving gallery and discussion?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14809750*
> null


I want those!!!!. I need to sell mine


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14809750*
> null
> snip[/QUOTE]
> 
> I kinda want to eat those.......................


----------



## SmasherBasher

null


----------



## t3haxle

Noticed a lot of people in the mid-late 700's had the nasty black thing between the optical drives and HDD's in their Antec 900's taken out. Any idea how they did that?


----------



## MooCwzRck

forgive the quality, I really need to get a decent camera...I'll try and take a good picture this week with some better lighting:










I have every cable finally sleeved...all my fan cables, sata, PCI-E, 24-pin, and 8-pin power cables, SATA cables, USB cables, and the cable that powers my LED's around the inner edge of the case.

I chose to go with a lot of exposed cables, I prefer the look, aesthetically, as opposed to having them exposed as little as possible. I think they create a gorgeous flow in my case.

Let me know where you guys disagree, or think I could change some things up or improve it!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;14815582*
> forgive the quality, I really need to get a decent camera...I'll try and take a good picture this week with some better lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have every cable finally sleeved...all my fan cables, sata, PCI-E, 24-pin, and 8-pin power cables, SATA cables, USB cables, and the cable that powers my LED's around the inner edge of the case.
> 
> I chose to go with a lot of exposed cables, I prefer the look, aesthetically, as opposed to having them exposed as little as possible. I think they create a gorgeous flow in my case.
> 
> Let me know where you guys disagree, or think I could change some things up or improve it!


u may not think that i am very rep able because of 0 reps







but i LOVE how you have done your cables and i think the only thing i would change is to make the cables all exposed like you do but instead give them a bit more of a clean flow... like make all the cables on the same path type thing... dont have like one extra cable sticking out somewhere (if all going up dont have one going to the right or left) especially with the green it can really stick out... with that i think it would look amazing!!! nice job


----------



## Ihasfip

Here is mine. I don't plan on sleeving anything because I am too lazy. I might buy some extensions or something, but thats about it. Cable management is a breeze with this case. And I have a waterblock for the gpu on its way. I am going to install another 360 rad in the bottom when it arrives.

D


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer;14815608*
> u may not think that i am very rep able because of 0 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i LOVE how you have done your cables and i think the only thing i would change is to make the cables all exposed like you do but instead give them a bit more of a clean flow... like make all the cables on the same path type thing... dont have like one extra cable sticking out somewhere (if all going up dont have one going to the right or left) especially with the green it can really stick out... with that i think it would look amazing!!! nice job


Thanks man, I appreciate it! Yeah, I've tried organizing the cables into a bit of a cleaner flow, but they are harder to work with than they seem...lol...I'll keep at it, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;14815582*
> forgive the quality, I really need to get a decent camera...I'll try and take a good picture this week with some better lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have every cable finally sleeved...all my fan cables, sata, PCI-E, 24-pin, and 8-pin power cables, SATA cables, USB cables, and the cable that powers my LED's around the inner edge of the case.
> 
> I chose to go with a lot of exposed cables, I prefer the look, aesthetically, as opposed to having them exposed as little as possible. I think they create a gorgeous flow in my case.
> 
> Let me know where you guys disagree, or think I could change some things up or improve it!


Ahhhhhh man, I love it!!!!!! It's like just letting your hair grow out like crazy (which I'm trying to do btw







)!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihasfip;14815674*
> Here is mine. I don't plan on sleeving anything because I am too lazy. I might buy some extensions or something, but thats about it. Cable management is a breeze with this case. And I have a waterblock for the gpu on its way. I am going to install another 360 rad in the bottom when it arrives.
> 
> D


An excellent picture with excellent management, nice work!!!


----------



## Ihasfip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14815798*
> Ahhhhhh man, I love it!!!!!! It's like just letting your hair grow out like crazy (which I'm trying to do btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!!!!!
> 
> An excellent picture with excellent management, nice work!!!


Thanks! Been through several cases, and must say I am in love with this case! It is really well designed. Its gonna be a shame to cut it up to fit this other 360 radiator.

D


----------



## Jodiuh

LOL @ the green hippy hair pc!


----------



## tannersimms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14807003*
> That a Micro ATX? Not bad... I'd put your water cooler on the outside of your case though...its small enough as it is, that'd get you some more room.
> 
> Looks like that's pretty much the best you can do for what you have to work with...obviously it could be better with a different case setup. I'd say 8.5/10


No it is bot micro atx and thank you


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihasfip;14815674*
> Here is mine. I don't plan on sleeving anything because I am too lazy. I might buy some extensions or something, but thats about it. Cable management is a breeze with this case. And I have a waterblock for the gpu on its way. I am going to install another 360 rad in the bottom when it arrives.
> 
> D










NICE! 10/10


----------



## Elite-

Added Xigmatek White LED fans.

Case is a bit dusty on the inside I know... I just don't feel like taking my whole rig apart to do some proper dusting. I might just take off the fans and my rad, but then again I rather do it right.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite-;14816264*
> 
> 
> Added Xigmatek White LED fans.
> 
> Case is a bit dusty on the inside I know... I just don't feel like taking my whole rig apart to do some proper dusting. I might just take off the fans and my rad, but then again I rather do it right.


Beautiful job - 9.5/10 (since I can't see the front). Very nice job on keeping the pci cables nice and tight with the zipties.


----------



## RhysLadhani

Are you running the cables under the motherboard or what??


----------



## mru

The corsair 800 has tons of space between the mobo tray and the side panel.
My guess is that Elite has no cables running directly underneath the mobo; not that it would be bad or impossible.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Working on custom cables today. It's actually much easier to make custom cables than it is to spend time managing extra long ones.



Just finished making the lengths for my pumps, fans, controller, bluray drive, and hdds. Just some sleeving to do now


----------



## Elite-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RhysLadhani*


Are you running the cables under the motherboard or what??


I am for my 8 pin because the 8 pin connecter is under one the of heatsinks on the board and not at the very top like most motherboards. If that's what you meant by your question.


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Working on custom cables today. It's actually much easier to make custom cables than it is to spend time managing extra long ones. 
...............


That is a fact! Nothing, but nothing does more for cable management than custom (length) cables!!


----------



## Jodiuh

I would argue that a masters in wire-fu is more useful. ;-)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14817055*
> The corsair 800 has tons of space between the mobo tray and the side panel.
> My guess is that Elite has no cables running directly underneath the mobo; not that it would be bad or impossible.


My 800D's back panel is actually bending outwards








It's just the 24pin is too fat and short


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

A little progress on custom wiring. Just started making the 24 pin.


----------



## dan_ep82

Since my last post I added the crosshair formula,1090T and a custom false floor to tidy up a bit more.
Hoping to have another 6870 before BF3

P.S Sorry for the angle of the pics,took them more to show of the whole case rather than the wiring


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14828486*
> My 800D's back panel is actually bending outwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just the 24pin is too fat and short


You should have seen my Antec 900.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14830116*
> You should have seen my Antec 900.


HAHA! I know what u mean...my Stacker was pregnant for 4 yrs before I got a modular psu.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;14834192*
> HAHA! I know what u mean...my Stacker was pregnant for 4 yrs before I got a modular psu.


Those were the days my friend. Those were the days....


----------



## t3haxle

My side panel literally doesn't fit back on anymore.

Every cable that could go through those holes did.


----------



## BradleyW

A lot of people resorted to heavy modding with the Antec 900 due to all these issues.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14834595*
> My side panel literally doesn't fit back on anymore.


Winner!!!


----------



## G0T CaMeL T0ES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite-;14816264*
> 
> 
> Added Xigmatek White LED fans.
> 
> Case is a bit dusty on the inside I know... I just don't feel like taking my whole rig apart to do some proper dusting. I might just take off the fans and my rad, but then again I rather do it right.


what a beast!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan_ep82;14829820*


That's it, if you guys keep on taking amazing pics of your awesome management, somebody is going to have to send me a camera to see if my cables will look any better with it.


----------



## bnmbnm

mine for now:



















just ordered:
-24pin motherboard black sleeved extension
-6pin gpu extension
-black sleeving + shrink for case wires

will update as it arrives


----------



## BradleyW

That's a 10/10. All cables hidden! Excellent job.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Those were the days my friend. Those were the days....


We thought they'd never end...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


mine for now:
...


10/10, but only because of hard drive placement








no right side panel=cheating BTW.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*


*We thought they'd never end*...









10/10, but only because of hard drive placement








no right side panel=cheating BTW.










Same here, until the delivery man brought a HAF-X, just for me


----------



## levontraut

this is my build:










matx mobo and case:

3 x 1 terabyte wd green 32 meg cache
3 x 500 gig wd black 64 meg cache
1 x 120 gig ocz ssd
raid controler card
MSI 460 
750 watt psu
Corsair H50

i am very limited to what i can do with cable management with a nun modular psu and matx case


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


this is my build:










matx bobo and case:

3 x 1 terabyte wd green 32 meg cache
3 x 500 gig wd black 64 meg cache
1 x 120 gig ocz ssd
raid controler card
MSI 460 
750 watt psu
Corsair H50

i am very limited to what i can do with cable management with a nun modular psu and matx case


0/10..lol nice bru


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


0/10..lol nice bru


0/10

is that all. do you know what a pain it is to fit all of that in??

*edit:*

i put in the wrong bloody pic










matx mobo and case:

3 x 1 terabyte wd green 32 meg cache
3 x 500 gig wd black 64 meg cache
1 x 120 gig ocz ssd
raid controler card
MSI 460 
750 watt psu
Corsair H50


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Yea, its a tiny case. Not so much cable management in the case...thats all. In comparison to other peoples cases that you can barely see a cable... But if thats the best you can do...9/10 bru. Really its the best you can do with what ya got...


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


Yea, its a tiny case. Not so much cable management in the case...thats all. In comparison to other peoples cases that you can barely see a cable... But if thats the best you can do...9/10 bru. Really its the best you can do with what ya got...


cheers dude.

that made my day.

it was a lot of pain and work to get the case as clean as that and rebuilt it i do no tknow how many times to get it neat.

there is no cable management at all so it is really a pain and i do no thave a modular psu, so it really makes it horrible to work with.

but, i can see i will ahve to mod the psu very soon to get it all cie and clean


----------



## BradleyW

5/10.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


this is my build:











Ya thats quite the crowded case there, have you tried flipping all those hard disks around and routing those cables to the back of the cage? Is the H50 pushing down on the video card? Is there any room behind the mobo tray? Maybe bust out the Dremel and make some cable management? Maybe you could take some of those cables in front of the psu and tie them up neatly and stick them in the 5.25 bay?

7/10, not much else i can think of to tame that beast lol.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya thats quite the crowded case there, have you tried flipping all those hard disks around and routing those cables to the back of the cage? Is the H50 pushing down on the video card? Is there any room behind the mobo tray? Maybe bust out the Dremel and make some cable management? Maybe you could take some of those cables in front of the psu and tie them up neatly and stick them in the 5.25 bay?

7/10, not much else i can think of to tame that beast lol.











i do no town a dremmel.

and the pic you posted is an onld one.... furthar down i posted a pic with everything in it.

i still wnat to get 1 more hdd as i got an open spot for 1 more.

then i really can not fit anymore on.

the h50 is not pressing on the gpu


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;14841427*
> this is my build:


Well, at least that GTX 460 is getting the breathing room it needs.


----------



## HarryBnBad

Is there any place to get rubber grommets like the haf x has, for my 932. I tried to make a few. But I came to a stop. Decided I need a modular psu.

So what would be a good one at about 800 watts, 100% modular, with a blue led lit fan.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;14842096*
> cheers dude.
> 
> that made my day.
> 
> it was a lot of pain and work to get the case as clean as that and rebuilt it i do no tknow how many times to get it neat.
> 
> there is no cable management at all so it is really a pain and i do no thave a modular psu, so it really makes it horrible to work with.


4/10, you can tidy your cables a bit more together

With that case, I can only give maximum 6/10 - 7/10

Thats was my Antec900 two years ago


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14847818*
> 4/10, you can tidy your cables a bit more together
> 
> With that case, I can only give maximum 6/10 - 7/10
> 
> Thats was my Antec900 two years ago


7/10 for using zip ties and it looks really hard to manage cables inside there.

My old PC from last year in a Thermaltake Soprano RS case:


----------



## Adhmuz

I remember the days of IDE cables like it was not that long ago. Its a modest 7.5/10

Heres my previous build


















And before that.


----------



## ph10m

7/10 I guess, cables seem well routed for the case.

Here's mine (excuse my horrible phone cam):


----------



## BradleyW

An easy 10.


----------



## 808MP5

Did a few racks over the Memorial Day weekend

Before









After









Before









After


----------



## moop

1000000/10 ^that is ridiculous


----------



## dazedfive

wow


----------



## MMJA

That's just beautiful, people that can cable manage server racks like that are a level above us that cable manage cases.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *808MP5*


Did a few racks over the Memorial Day weekend

*image snip*


Man, that reminds me of when I used to work in IT as a union Voice/Data/Video Installer/Technician. I did from the wall outlets to the backside of the patch panels in new construction. Getting the perfect sweeps from the rack into the cable management, making sure all the cable on the management over the racks was neat and tidy... it was a lot of work but I enjoyed it.

Then the economy dried up and there wasn't any more work for me. i got out of the union and back into the private sector. That was almost 4 years back now.

You do excellent patch panel work. 10/10.


----------



## saber101

this is mine now after switching from a Dual PSU to an Antec Neo Eco 620 and
5770 CF to a HD 6870 if you want to know why it does tessellation more better and + my 5770 did not scale well and had micro slutters and i was running [email protected] which did limited my 5770 a bit.








but looks bad still ^


----------



## drum corp 24

now with extensions and new fans!


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14863503*
> That's just beautiful, people that can cable manage server racks like that are a level above us that cable manage cases.


You'd be surprised man, I'm a network engineer/consultant.

I have to do a fair bit of cable management in our data centre, and that is extremely easy.

A; you work in easy to reach and wide open cabinets

B; theres pretty much somewhere to tie cables to all the way down and across the cabinets

C; pretty much 99% of the cables you use are going to be the same length and thickness also made of the same material.

In PC towers it's much harder IMO.

A; spaces for reach and hands/fingers is limited

B; depending on what sort of cables your power supply uses it can be either easy or hard e.g. shape, material, modular or none modular obviously the former is easier to work with

C; depending on the case can be little or many places to tie cables to.


----------



## 808MP5

Maybe easy but very time consuming. Idk about you but it takes about a minute and thirty seconds on average just for me to create one patch cable and that's if I'm rushing. Add another two to three minutes to get it the exact length needed. Multiply that by however many are needed. But even before that there was the actual cable runs which could also be considered cable management because of where and how it is routed. Just think of the building as a computer case as a whole. Granted we use hooks when possible. Me and my other two coworkers spent just about two work days to trace/tone/lable all the cable runs. Even labeling the patch boards takes some time. After labling the cable runs we have to sort through all of them because we punch them down in order according to location and some need to be put on the PoE patch for all the voip and access points. Hehe I can't say I enjoy waking up in the morning and my hands are hurting from crimping and cutting cables for days at a time. Both of those racks I dis the entire front patch work and gave guidance to my two coworkers on how to punch the back. And after all was said and done we still had to test each and every single run for connectivity and apply the proper switchport access.

Did you see what it looked like before? It definitely wasn't an easy job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex;14864769*
> You'd be surprised man, I'm a network engineer/consultant.
> 
> I have to do a fair bit of cable management in our data centre, and that is extremely easy.


I would like to see some of "your" "easy" cable management endevoures. Maybe we can discredit some of your "easy" work.

I ^do agree with your points with working on computer cases. But if anyone was to spend as much time as we did rewiring and rerouting existing cables. I'm sure there job would be top notch. You can always cut/recrimp/sleeve your own cables. Most ppl just don't spend the time to ^do it. I've seen many nice jobs in this thread and you can tell they put a lot of effort in there work. Then there ar some that aren't so great. Maybe they tried there best but just not enough desire or effort was put into it.


----------



## audiofreak95

i have a individually sleeved nzxt 24 pin pwoer connector but im waiting on a 6 pin one before i put them in


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saber101*


this is mine now after switching from a Dual PSU to an Antec Neo Eco 620 and 
5770 CF to a HD 6870 if you want to know why it does tessellation more better and + my 5770 did not scale well and had micro slutters and i was running [email protected] which did limited my 5770 a bit.










4/10.








Cmon man, you can do better.
I don't even know where to start.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*


i have a individually sleeved nzxt 24 pin pwoer connector but im waiting on a 6 pin one before i put them in


7/10.








visible Jumble of cables+ front panel invading HDD cage.
Not bad, and your case isn't the best for management, but could be better.









Which reminds me








Any tips to improve this?


----------



## audiofreak95

sleeved extensions?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *808MP5*


Did a few racks over the Memorial Day weekend

After



















Incredible! Never seen such impeccable cable management.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93;14872048*
> 
> Which reminds me:thinking:
> Any tips to improve this?
> IMG]http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/364/p7070075.jpg[/IMG]


Can you move the CPU fan cable?


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## mru

10/10!
Any harddrives? SSDs? Optical drives? I just don't see any Sata cable......
What is the card in the PCI slot?


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

If sata cable, what happens is not seen because they fall below the graphics card (GTX 570 Phantom).

A Corsair F60 SSD and Samsung 1TB F3, are within the "box" of the PSU. And the optical drive is USB.

Saludos


----------



## Smo

Beautiful work.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!;14876378*
> If sata cable, what happens is not seen because they fall below the graphics card (GTX 570 Phantom).
> 
> A Corsair F60 SSD and Samsung 1TB F3, are within the "box" of the PSU. And the optical drive is USB.
> 
> Saludos


All that, and one cannot see it! Respect!


----------



## Benny99

Here is mine


----------



## kevinf

Rate my cables








custom modded Antec 300 from sig rig. See here for details. Accessories: 5 case fans + red cold cathode kit (hidden in top). Just wish 8pin power cable was a little longer to wrap around the back better.

inside:


back:


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14876860*
> Rate my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom modded Antec 300 from sig rig. See here for details. Accessories: 5 case fans + red cold cathode kit (hidden in top). Just wise 8pin power cable was a little longer to wrap around the back better.


I give it an 8/10. I have the same case and the cables can be hid/run a bit better.

The case wires (USB front audio, ect) can be run behind the mobo, I have my hard drive reversed to hide those wires, and the optical drive power and sata cable run out the back side of the case and back to the mobo.

see here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/adammrugacz/6085915032/


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14876860*
> Rate my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom modded Antec 300 from sig rig. See here for details. Accessories: 5 case fans + red cold cathode kit (hidden in top). Just wish 8pin power cable was a little longer to wrap around the back better.
> 
> inside:
> 
> 
> back:


looks to me like you have some serious card droopage going on...which is surprising as that card doesnt look that heavy to begin with


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99;14876828*
> Here is mine


Very well done, easy 10/10


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14877040*
> looks to me like you have some serious card droopage going on...which is surprising as that card doesnt look that heavy to begin with


think i may have angled the camera a little also it does have a bunch of VRM circuitry and the 6pin power may be tugging a bit.

@silvrr thanks







, I need to drill an extra hole for the front panel header next to the ODD, otherwise its too short to go behind the way it is, cold cathode transformer above ODD in the way. I see you just squeezed cables behind the mobo then?

How did you get the Hd's backwards without your wires interfering with the front fan? Specially since the sata power cable is "upside down" in that config. I figured I would have to re-drill the HD screw holes to make it fit? do you have a pic w/ your front panel off and fan cage open?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14878225*
> 
> @silvrr thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I need to drill an extra hole for the front panel header next to the ODD, otherwise its too short to go behind the way it is, cold cathode transformer above ODD in the way. I see you just squeezed cables behind the mobo then?
> 
> How did you get the Hd's backwards without your wires interfering with the front fan? Specially since the sata power cable is "upside down" in that config. I figured I would have to re-drill the HD screw holes to make it fit? do you have a pic w/ your front panel off and fan cage open?


Yeah the cables are just behind the mobo, you can see in the pic I linked that they go behind it in the upper right corner.

I only have one screw holding in the HDD and it is pretty solid. As far as the cables its very tight. My mobo came with right angle sata cables which allows the connection to clear the fans.


----------



## lolsergio




----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolsergio;14885040*


8.5/10

Why would you have a bottom fan blowing air out? Turn that thing around and blow the ground air (cold) up into your case. It'll help your GPU too


----------



## lolsergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14885487*
> 8.5/10
> 
> Why would you have a bottom fan blowing air out? Turn that thing around and blow the ground air (cold) up into your case. It'll help your GPU too


LOL, holy **** i just noticed that. haha THANKS!


----------



## cikai

hi guys.. time to show


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^^^
hmm i give this about a 8.75/10 simple because i like how all cables are sleeved and same color the only thing i dont like is how u did the lighting at the top... to me it seems very messy and ruins the look of the entire rig.
I know i only have 1 rep but for me... plz change that lighting i dont like it very much... try to hide it abit just my opinion

EDIT: i looked again and its not that bad but imo i would hide it a bit 9/10


----------



## cikai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer;14886701*
> ^^^^^
> hmm i give this about a 8.75/10 simple because i like how all cables are sleeved and same color the only thing i dont like is how u did the lighting at the top... to me it seems very messy and ruins the look of the entire rig.
> I know i only have 1 rep but for me... plz change that lighting i dont like it very much... try to hide it abit just my opinion
> 
> EDIT: i looked again and its not that bad but imo i would hide it a bit 9/10


I think the LED sleeved should certainly not be there, but I will try as far as possible, I will show later. can u suggest to me where I need to put these LED lights?


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^^^^^
if u can try to tuck them into ur top fans like on the outside of them and through the gap in the middle so u would be making a figure 8 type deal on ur top fans... if u dont understand i will help more

EDIT: heres a pic to help u understand a bit better... Yellow is lighting around fans
or u could use the red line and have a more uniform light for ur entire rig...


----------



## cikai

put lights around the fans did a pretty brilliant idea, it occurred to me not to do so. thank you for your help.thumbs up to u fren.


----------



## macarule

few new things







any suggestions?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule;14887388*
> few new things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions?


10:10
Is that a new guitar pick I see laying on the ground?


----------



## [email protected]

Wow very CLEAN 10!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule;14887388*
> few new things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions?


9.5; sleeve the front panel connections and custom-sleeve the wires going into the PSU and I'd gladly throw a 10.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14887423*
> 10:10
> Is that a new guitar pick I see laying on the ground?


thanks







, and yes it is haha my brother plays








Quote:


> Wow very CLEAN 10!


thanks








Quote:


> 9.5; sleeve the front panel connections and custom-sleeve the wires going into the PSU and I'd gladly throw a 10.


ill get round to it oneday







i just dont want to sleeve a 600W psu because it wouldnt really be worth it as i will probably upgrade soon. i might get me some front panel extensions


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;14836458*
> Winner!!!


Maybe I should take some cell phone pic's lol, cable management isn't that great, but it is a LOT of cables.


----------



## BradleyW

I say 9/10. The 24-Pin ATX 12v power looks a bit too loose but that's just me


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I think it's because he didn't take the 24-pin through the cable management hole, instead, he took it around the entire back plate. I like the idea, but I would like it a million times more if the PCI-E cables were more that way - namely in making them disappear until they get out of the hole, if you know what I mean.


----------



## audiofreak95

got my extensions and updated my cables


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14890780*
> I think it's because he didn't take the 24-pin through the cable management hole, instead, he took it around the entire back plate. I like the idea, but I would like it a million times more if the PCI-E cables were more that way - namely in making them disappear until they get out of the hole, if you know what I mean.


actually it it through the management hole but the hole is higher than the socket on the motherboard. i cant really get it any tighter than that. but thanks guys


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule;14887388*
> few new things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions?


10/10


----------



## te0o

9/10 for the previous picture.

I made some changes to my rig... Cleaning and a new fan. Sorry about the blurry picture.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Talk about clean, that is impressive te0o!!!!


----------



## MystKid

good enought?


----------



## te0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14898095*
> Talk about clean, that is impressive te0o!!!!


Thanks! I gave my best in order to do such an impressive cable management in such a budget case.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te0o;14898066*
> 9/10 for the previous picture.
> 
> I made some changes to my rig... Cleaning and a new fan. Sorry about the blurry picture.


10/10 But you aint got yer cables in yit!!


----------



## MisterNoisy

Made a couple of changes - colored ATX/PCI-E cable extensions and added a second fan to the cooler. Need to do something about the SATA power cables.

Before:









After:


----------



## lagittaja

Looks nice! 8.5/10

Here's one "old", angled pic of my comp in my Lian Li.









I'll post more pictures when I actually finish the build.
To do:
psu air hole to bottom of the case, flip the psu (lazy, I'll do it at somepoint)
receive replacement top for my lian li + 140mm fan (week or so)
remove hdd cage and come up with some macgyver way to place hdd's (idk)
send 98GX2 to evga, either use it or I'll sell the replacement I get and buy 67xx/68xx and passive cool it. (hopefully by the end of this month)
repair my Desire so I can take pics lmao (when replacement slcd arrives from hong kong..







)


----------



## te0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


10/10 But you aint got yer cables in yit!!



















Actually, everything is fully functional and plugged in.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Can you move the CPU fan cable?


Not really, the fan can only mount one way. What did you have in mind?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*


got my extensions and updated my cables










ah, much better! 10/10(bonus points for cable extensions+effort)
I like what you did with the front panel connectors.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *te0o*










Actually, everything is fully functional and plugged in.










I was joking it's very, very clean!!


----------



## te0o

Well, I know what you were doing.








Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MadGoat

Haven't had time to to work on it since its initial build...

But I want to figure out a way to clean up the color showing through the PSU wire mesh. (also the small amount of yellow on the PCIe power)


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*


Not really, the fan can only mount one way. What did you have in mind?


Seriously? I take it the length is not enough to alongside the cooler rather than over top.

If that is so, I would write the maker a few choice words and cajole them in sending me a free extension. Or you buy one from your favorite supplier.

BTW: you got the SGSII too? Best toy I ever bought!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


I was joking it's very, very clean!!


----------



## lagittaja

Oh wow MadGoat that looks amazing. 9/10
Full points when you get those multicolor psu cables fixed


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## golfergolfer

^^^^^
9.75/10
Well to start off with i had to LOOK for the cables and try to find them but i did find one thing i didn't like...
it is a little messy above ur cpu cooler... theirs a 3 pin power cable, and two fan cables... i am not a fan of how they are separate... perhaps put them together so u only have what looks to be one wire instead of three...
But besides that it looks AMAZING i actually had to look at ur pic in a bigger format to find it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*


^^^^^
9.75/10
Well to start off with i had to LOOK for the cables and try to find them but i did find one thing i didn't like...
it is a little messy above ur cpu cooler... theirs a 3 pin power cable, and two fan cables... i am not a fan of how they are separate... perhaps put them together so u only have what looks to be one wire instead of three...
But besides that it looks AMAZING i actually had to look at ur pic in a bigger format to find it










I've sorted the wires above the cooler after the picture lol. Thanks for the score.


----------



## DEEBS808

My first ever build and try at sleeving.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14901960*
> Seriously? I take it the length is not enough to alongside the cooler rather than over top.
> 
> If that is so, I would write the maker a few choice words and cajole them in sending me a free extension. Or you buy one from your favorite supplier.


Yeah, the wire is very short.
No worries, just ordered a xigmatek gaia








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;14901960*
> BTW: you got the SGSII too? Best toy I ever bought!


No, Atrix, what made you think GSII?


----------



## BradleyW

Good sleeving but the rig looks messy inside on the whole. 6/10.


----------



## mru

assumption on my part seeings that you posted in the "Samsung Galaxy S II Variants Officially Announced for 3 US Carriers" thread.............


----------



## MystKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14796605*
> i dont think i ever posted this in here, so here it is-


incredible!


----------



## MMJA

x2, so beautiful it's like a work of art.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14908159*
> x2, so beautiful it's like a work of art.


X10000......wow


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14902104*












What a bad-ass image...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14902733*












Incredible job there Bradley, I like it!!!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14908159*
> x2, so beautiful it's like a work of art.


It certainly is. That's why I love looking at some rigs on this sight - they certainly are a work of art.


----------



## BradleyW

Well thank you ever so much! I've cleaned the system more, take a look. Final product.


----------



## te0o

Tighten up a bit that 24-pin cable.


----------



## BradleyW

haha, believe me i've tried! So, has my 9.75 rating gone up with the new image?


----------



## staryoshi

NZXT extensions, ho!


----------



## te0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


haha, believe me i've tried! So, has my 9.75 rating gone up with the new image?


Well... I think 9.75 is a bit high. Maybe 8.90/9.00, but that's only my opinion. The colored cables ruin the whole thing.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradleyw;14909178*
> well thank you ever so much! I've cleaned the system more, take a look. Final product.


9.0


----------



## BradleyW

After cleaning my score goes down. W00t!


----------



## Markus

So yeah, got my new rig up and running a few days ago and did the cables quick and dirty so thought I'd post a picture here..

My camera is at my parents' house at the moment so you're just going to have to accept this picture for now, me shaking with my hands while trying to take a picture with my phone != a good picture.. You have been warned









I should take it outside and get some natural lighting inside it and then take the photograph but unfortunately it's raining at the moment so that isn't going to happen.


----------



## o.O O.O O.o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sladesurfer;998941*
> show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start
> 
> *My rig*


i give you a 9.9 but its missing something


----------



## o.O O.O O.o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MystKid;14908118*
> incredible!


i give a 10/10 for this one


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus;14910880*
> So yeah, got my new rig up and running a few days ago and did the cables quick and dirty so thought I'd post a picture here..


Excellent management (9.5/10), but the cables are boring. 8/10 overall.


----------



## Markus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14910956*
> Excellent management (9.5/10), but the cables are boring. 8/10 overall.


Please specify what you mean by "boring cables".

I assume that you mean that the all-white cable is boring ?








One thing that annoys me is the fact that the cables for the GPU are multi-colored.. I'll probably get cable extensions for them tho so that'll improve it a bit.


----------



## t-ramp

I just love it when cables add something to the appearance of a case. For example:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14796605*
> I dont think I ever posted this in here, so here it is-


Like I said, you did a fantastic job managing and hiding your cables. I certainly don't mean any offense. I guess I only get excited when people pull off a great color scheme, the cables often being a major contributor.


----------



## MadGoat

[/QUOTE]

Sexy, UD3's are just a plain sexy board...


----------



## kevinf

where do you guys get those PSU covers, other then making them yourselves?

bob808's case is by far the best I have seen in a very long time, simply breathtaking. Even the back is neat, which is equally important, which I find a lot of ppl hide (don't post). Then again, he has the money as 2*2 + 3 water cooling rads with custom loop = $$$


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14911968*
> where do you guys get those PSU covers, other then making them yourselves?
> 
> bob808's case is by far the best I have seen in a very long time, simply breathtaking. Even the back is neat, which is equally important, which I find a lot of ppl hide (don't post). Then again, he has the money as 2*2 + 3 water cooling rads with custom loop = $$$


Most people make them as all cases very in size so much that a generic PSU cover would just not be possible.

Here's my attempt









tbh I never care about the arse end of the case wiring as I feel if I wanted to show it off I would have put a window on the panel


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14909178*
> Well thank you ever so much! I've cleaned the system more, take a look. Final product.


Noticed you cleaned up the top left hand corner. Nice!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14912099*
> Most people make them as all cases very in size so much that a generic PSU cover would just not be possible.
> 
> Here's my attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh I never care about the arse end of the case wiring as I feel if I wanted to show it off I would have put a window on the panel


I like that PSU cover of yours.


----------



## BradleyW

Yep, cleaned it up







Cheers.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14911968*
> where do you guys get those PSU covers, other then making them yourselves?
> 
> bob808's case is by far the best I have seen in a very long time, simply breathtaking. Even the back is neat, which is equally important, which I find a lot of ppl hide (don't post). Then again, he has the money as 2*2 + 3 water cooling rads with custom loop = $$$


The Coolermaster HAF-X cases come with them, other people made one themselves.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14910572*
> haha, believe me i've tried! So, has my 9.75 rating gone up with the new image?


wow cant believe i missed ur now perfectly clean looking rig








sure it would be nice if u sleeved all ur cables but u have done a good enough job already... very nice 10/10


----------



## PTCB

Here's my attempt at cable management.

I'll try to sort out the PCI-E connectors at the bottom, when I'm replacing the motherboard. Also, make some sort of cable cover as the opening at the back of the HDD bay and the non-modular PSU making it hard to hide those cables at the bottom.

Thank you for your ratings!


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB;14919466*
> Here's my attempt at cable management.
> 
> I'll try to sort out the PCI-E connectors at the bottom, when I'm replacing the motherboard. Also, make some sort of cable cover as the opening at the back of the HDD bay and the non-modular PSU making it hard to hide those cables at the bottom.
> 
> Thank you for your ratings!


Instead of hiding those cables, you can just bundle them all up into one bundle and cable tie it. Will look way tidier and you don't have to fuss about where to hide them.

Also, is that Scythe Ninja wire I can see?


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14919711*
> Also, is that Scythe Ninja wire I can see?


Yes, sir. Can't risk having those monstrous things called VGA cooler warping my graphics cards' PCB.

Off topic, I'm also from AKL. Funny that.


----------



## andrews2547

Server:










Sigrig:










Back of TV/monitor:


----------



## spinal_chord

So what do people use as a guide to rating these rigs ???.

Is the thread for rating how well cables have been hidden or is it rated on how tidy the wiring is etc.

I only ask as i've been hovering over this thread for ages now but never posted, just admired some of the efforts people have made but when reading comments and scores i see theres some people who seem to score 10/10 if the cables are hidden, and others score 10/10 if they've managed to route their cable tight and neatly.

I've also seen people taking marks off for things that have nothing to do with cables ????.

With 10/10 being the score everyone strives to achieve i was under the assumption that behind the motherboard tray would have to be as neat as inside or is this not the case ????.

There's some lovely examples on here, thumbs up !!!!!.

Dave.


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinal_chord*


So what do people use as a guide to rating these rigs ???.

Is the thread for rating how well cables have been hidden or is it rated on how tidy the wiring is etc.

I only ask as i've been hovering over this thread for ages now but never posted, just admired some of the efforts people have made but when reading comments and scores i see theres some people who seem to score 10/10 if the cables are hidden, and others score 10/10 if they've managed to route their cable tight and neatly.

I've also seen people taking marks off for things that have nothing to do with cables ????.

With 10/10 being the score everyone strives to achieve i was under the assumption that behind the motherboard tray would have to be as neat as inside or is this not the case ????.

There's some lovely examples on here, thumbs up !!!!!.

Dave.


I'd say that there are no real guidelines as to how to rate another rig, but I haven't checked the OP for a while so you might wanna skim through the first post and check it out.

Other than that it's just personal preference I believe, since no one but you can rate how *you* think a build looks.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinal_chord*


So what do people use as a guide to rating these rigs ???.

Is the thread for rating how well cables have been hidden or is it rated on how tidy the wiring is etc.

I only ask as i've been hovering over this thread for ages now but never posted, just admired some of the efforts people have made but when reading comments and scores i see theres some people who seem to score 10/10 if the cables are hidden, and others score 10/10 if they've managed to route their cable tight and neatly.

I've also seen people taking marks off for things that have nothing to do with cables ????.

With 10/10 being the score everyone strives to achieve i was under the assumption that behind the motherboard tray would have to be as neat as inside or is this not the case ????.

There's some lovely examples on here, thumbs up !!!!!.

Dave.


I think a lot of people are rating by the first impression of the general tidiness. However I think the case selection should also be taken into account. Obviously if you have cables showing in an old micro ATX case with no cable management features shouldn't be rated the same as someone with the same cables showing in a Coolermaster HAF X for example.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PTCB*


Yes, sir. Can't risk having those monstrous things called VGA cooler warping my graphics cards' PCB.

Off topic, I'm also from AKL. Funny that.










Good to see another kiwi! Join up here: http://www.overclock.net/member-run-...-ocn-club.html


----------



## Tipless

Just got his thing in today and man is it tall. a good 2 inches over my old thermaltake element g. im not a cable management guru by any means but this case helped alot as youll see in the pics. the first pic is not a good application of tim lol i had it that way for 2 years and good temps 



















































let me know what ya think


----------



## te0o

I think it's not very good. Turn around the HDDs so you can hide those power and sata cables. And remove those awful blue things, they're making the rig look horrible. You can tidy it up a lot more.


----------



## Tipless

I'm planning an Jain para cord bit for now the blue keeps it bundled and cleaner looking


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Tipless

10 very clean


----------



## NewAtOCing

I bet that thing sounds like a small aircraft under load.


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *te0o*


I think it's not very good. Turn around the HDDs so you can hide those power and sata cables. And remove those awful blue things, they're making the rig look horrible. You can tidy it up a lot more.










tipless - you have a good start, but there are things you can do to impove. switching around the HDDs is better because you have less cables running from the back to the front. the sata cabes can be wrapped around the back and zip tied don. the power cabes on you optical drives either needs to be shortened or pulled tight and off to the side some how. The cables coming off the H50 needs to go over the top and tied down to keep it out of the way. Finally the H50 cables shouldnt go over the top. Air will get caught in the top of the tubes and will reduce the amount of water going though the CPU and radiator. thats just to start.

Reaper 10/10 good to see you made it back from being deployed!


----------



## t-ramp

Since I have this copied:










Not a great picture, but my camera died prematurely before I could get some better shots.


----------



## te0o

10/10


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14922457*
> Since I have this copied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great picture, but my camera died prematurely before I could get some better shots.


Custom wood case + tastefull lighting, LOVE IT! 9.75/10. Only suggestion, zip tie those VGA power lines together and to the 24pin connector to tighten it up.


----------



## t-ramp

Thanks, guys.









I have sleeve and heatshrink at home to sleeve most of the cables, and the RX240 is leaking a bit, so some slight changes will be occurring sometime in the near future. I'd also like to get a bit more lighting, since the area under the video card is rather dark.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;14922029*
> Let me know what you guys think
> 
> snip


Sir, I think you need more 570's.


----------



## Tipless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


switching around the HDDs is better because you have less cables running from the back to the front. The cables coming off the H50 needs to go over the top and tied down to keep it out of the way. Finally the H50 cables shouldnt go over the top. Air will get caught in the top of the tubes and will reduce the amount of water going though the CPU and radiator. thats just to start.

Reaper 10/10 good to see you made it back from being deployed!


awesome thanks for the ideas. unfortunately this cases tooless design doesnt allow the HDD to be reversed and there are no holes for a me to even bolt them in backwards. ill prolly drill some. I had no idea about the H50 air issue but it does seem like common sense.


----------



## Aidan

Corsair get all the air out of the h50 during the manufacturing process and it's a closed loop system so no air can get in and if air did get in then you'd have bigger problems to worry about as that would mean it's leaking. Basically what I'm saying is how you've mounted it is fine, there will be no air issues









Sent via Tapatalk - excuse typos


----------



## kyleblanc

This is the only picture I have as of right now, I know it's really dark. I am going to try and snag some better ones later today.










EDIT:


















terrible cell phone pictures


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyleblanc;14933447*
> This is the only picture I have as of right now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrible cell phone pictures


that Red sata cable coming from the CD drive sucks. sorry to be so up front lol.

but just run it under the cd drive then through one of the holes in the 5.25 bays. then youll be good.


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewblue83;14935292*
> that Red sata cable coming from the CD drive sucks. sorry to be so up front lol.
> 
> but just run it under the cd drive then through one of the holes in the 5.25 bays. then youll be good.


Hah it's ok, I never really liked it either but never knew where to put it, but running it under the drive is a good idea, thanks man!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

The more I look at the 600t, the more I like it!


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyleblanc*


This is the only picture I have as of right now, I know it's really dark. I am going to try and snag some better ones later today.










EDIT:


















terrible cell phone pictures


7/10

Sata Cable needs to be fixed, and other wires tidy a little more.


----------



## DanWin

I regret buying a non-modular psu.


----------



## Shodhanth

Still looks pretty neat!








I give 8/10.


----------



## drum corp 24

Here it is:


----------



## lewblue83

this is called. way too much stuff in an SG05. lol


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewblue83;14945033*
> this is called. way too much stuff in an SG05. lol


.....? no pic?... ok good edit to make me look like an ass lol


----------



## amang

I hate working with this case. Any idea what case is good for both WC and cable management? Anyway, feel free to rate my cables below.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14945771*
> I hate working with this case. Any idea what case is good for both WC and cable management? Anyway, feel free to rate my cables below.


check out silverstone cases!!!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14945771*
> I hate working with this case. Any idea what case is good for both WC and cable management? Anyway, feel free to rate my cables below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Little devil case full tower are awesome.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14945882*
> Little devil case full tower are awesome.


totally agree!!!


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14945771*
> I hate working with this case. Any idea what case is good for both WC and cable management? Anyway, feel free to rate my cables below.


My Elysium is a great case (much cheaper than LD, CaseLabs, DD, MM, etc). Obviously it's not of the same build quality, but overall it's a good case that can get you around. Only thing is the size - you'll probably want extensions because of the size, most of my cables barely reach, but you'll probably never need another case ever. Water cooler's dream for radiators (can even fit a 480 up front), 360 on top and a 240 on the bottom (or vice versa with a top mount psu) and a decent amount of space behind the mobo tray for cables ^_^ that looks well done though, 8/10!


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyros07;14945816*
> check out silverstone cases!!!


What the O_O 4 sli 580 XD

What are you doing? 6 screen build?


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;14946002*
> What the O_O 4 sli 580 XD
> 
> What are you doing? 6 screen build?


wrong quote! wish i had 580 quad sli!!!;p


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14945771*
> I hate working with this case. Any idea what case is good for both WC and cable management?


all that and you didnt get yourself a good case?

coolermaster
lian li
silverstone
corsair


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14945771*
> I hate working with this case. Any idea what case is good for both WC and cable management? Anyway, feel free to rate my cables below.


Wow, that's an awesome build you have there. As far as great cases for water-cooling (if it's good for wc'ing, it'll have good cable management too







) there are a lot out there, so I would suggest shopping around, but to give you an idea of what to look for, I say go check out the brands KShirza1 posted:

Lian Li
Corsair
Silverstone
Coolermaster


----------



## Ace_finland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14922457*
> Since I have this copied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great picture, but my camera died prematurely before I could get some better shots.


Very nice!


----------



## Ace_finland

This popped up in the mail today, will post pics as soon as i'm done


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless;14945336*
> .....? no pic?


fixed?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14945771*
> I hate working with this case. Any idea what case is good for both WC and cable management? Anyway, feel free to rate my cables below.


Wow that case really doesn't do that build justice! Get yourself a Corsair 800D stat!


----------



## cazanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewblue83;14948333*
> fixed?


NICE, I'm impressed how much fits into a tiny box, granted cant see how good the cable management is with the power supply in the way but i wouldn't thing you could fit all that in that tiny thing


----------



## RawFoodPhil

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewblue83;14945033*
> this is called. way too much stuff in an SG05. lol


wow im not really sure how ya got that in there. you get a 10 for that alone


----------



## staryoshi

I've run several push/pull H50 builds and moderately sized GPUs (GTS450, GTX460, HD5770, HD6850, and even a GTX470) in the Sugo05. That little guy can fit quite a bit of gear when you get creative


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Before and after pictures non modular ftl...




























Nick


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewblue83;14948333*
> fixed?


I smell witchcraft and black magic lol! you get a perfect 10 just for getting the 570 and rad in that little itty bitty bugger!


----------



## designamk1

Considering I have no form of cable management and those cables are damn long from that PSU, hence the H50


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designamk1;14950646*
> Considering I have no form of cable management and those cables are damn long from that PSU, hence the H50


1/10

Upgraded Mum's machine to llano


----------



## designamk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14950711*
> 1/10


Wow I'm hurt









Yours is looking pretty sweet


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designamk1;14950777*
> Wow I'm hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is looking pretty sweet


Try putting all your power cables behind the drive bays to start with, that will give you a 6


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14950849*
> Try putting all your power cables behind the drive bays to start with, that will give you a 6


^Yup! That's what I did with a cheapy build I threw together for fun.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14950711*
> 1/10
> 
> Upgraded Mum's machine to llano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp23/jacobthellamer/IMGP7446.jpg[/IMG]
> IMG]http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp23/jacobthellamer/IMGP7443.jpg[/IMG]


I love what you did with the Sata data cables!!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;14922029*
> Let me know what you guys think


Now thats dam clean! Excellent cable management! 10/10


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;14950711*
> Upgraded Mum's machine to llano


Perfect 10/10.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife;14950994*
> ^Yup! That's what I did with a cheapy build I threw together for fun.
> 
> snip


9-10! very nice! considering your case and all









here is mine

















i need a case or test bench


----------



## Zeek

I dunno much but are those tri sli 590s? Can I have just 1









I'd give it a 4 but you dont have case yet so you cant really judge it :-/


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek;14958615*
> I dunno much but are those tri sli 590s? Can I have just 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give it a 4 but you dont have case yet so you cant really judge it :-/


lol no.. 590s only have one sli finger so it's not possible for three cards to be connected.

and i know









i have a case, it's just that i'm waiting for some water cooling/ other cooling stuff to arrive before i can set it all up nice and clean


----------



## Xyphyr

Rate thy cables.







Tinypic was tiny.


----------



## swindle

9/10 imo









Vnice.


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14963811*
> 9/10 imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vnice.


Vulcan has like 0 cable management options lol.


----------



## MooCwzRck

You should do something with your Xfire bridge. I've seen some people paint it or sharpie it, but this is what I did to my SLI bridge:










Just used some 3M carbon fiber wrap, took me like 5 minutes to do!


----------



## Xyphyr

Sounds expensive. I might do it once I swap cases, I want a Silverstone TJ08-E, and a H80 instead of the h50.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr;14963924*
> Sounds expensive. I might do it once I swap cases, I want a Silverstone TJ08-E, and a H80 instead of the h50.


Nah, carbon fiber wrap is pretty cheap. Here is some on amazon for like 2 dollars:

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Metro-Flexible-Carbon-Fiber/dp/B005BTOTLQ/ref=sr_1_14?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1316243837&sr=1-14]Amazon.com: Black Metro 3D Flexible Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap Film 6"x12": Automotive[/URL]

I just cut out a piece slightly larger than the bridge, stick it on, then lay the bridge down and cut the edges off with a razor.


----------



## vinton13

You guys have some pretty neat stuff.
Mine is horrid.







I need help.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

7.5/10







There are alot of areas for improvement tbh. Try looping the red SATA cables through the bottom of the holes where the PSU cables enter from for 1 thing, and use the lower cable management hole for the 24 pin and the PCI-e cables. And pull the SATA cables from the drives behind the mobo tray and away from the openings to make it look neater









Will post mine when I am done with my upgrades to a H80,2600k and a Z68 pro nxt week. CANT WAIT >: )


----------



## Tippy

Alright, here's my (5 minute job) attempt at some cables...I hope the blurriness doesn't hurt people's eyes, phone camera FTL.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*


7.5/10







There are alot of areas for improvement tbh. Try looping the red SATA cables through the bottom of the holes where the PSU cables enter from for 1 thing, and use the lower cable management hole for the 24 pin and the PCI-e cables. And pull the SATA cables from the drives behind the mobo tray and away from the openings to make it look neater









Will post mine when I am done with my upgrades to a H80,2600k and a Z68 pro nxt week. CANT WAIT >: )


Thanks, will try that.

@Tippy
I give you a 9/10.


----------



## dteg

1st build, was a *little* worse at first, but got some tips from the storm scout club to run the usb, speaker and power cables under the mobo


----------



## Bindusar

I like posting my last build here every once in a while just for fun..yeah, I'm kinda proud of it. Dangling cables are of course all the regular ones that typically come out the back (mouse, keyboard, etc.) but my new 27" monitor blocks them from view!


----------



## MMJA

^Wow that's something different, very unique, I like it!


----------



## robwadeson

@bindusar, how is that copper inside the tube not getting oxidized after all those years??


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bindusar;14973156*
> I like posting my last build here every once in a while just for fun..yeah, I'm kinda proud of it. Dangling cables are of course all the regular ones that typically come out the back (mouse, keyboard, etc.) but my new 27" monitor blocks them from view!


This is the classiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Timo Noize

Hi all ....
What do you think?


----------



## airplaneman

Lol nice shots, but stop being so artsy with them!







Can we see a straight shot from the side with no DOF? Also, that CPU power cable overtop of the GPU will lose you some serious points..I would try to hide that if I were you.


----------



## lagittaja

Ho ho ho people, what do you think, just finished rebuilding
































I hate the sata power cables.. Nothing I can do about it









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;14978906*
> Lol nice shots, but stop being so artsy with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we see a straight shot from the side with no DOF? Also, that CPU power cable overtop of the GPU will lose you some serious points..I would try to hide that if I were you.


This wire doesn't give rest to me...
To hide it it is impossible, only if through the extender, but I don't see in it sense because one of these days I will buy new PSU.


----------



## lagittaja

I gotta buy some 3pin cable extensions, the ones from bitfenix aren't that expensive after all and they're quite good quality, would need to get atleast 2 of those maybe 3..

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis158

Ok guys, i already have an NZXT 24pin Sleeved extension, but still need some sleeves for my PCIE And Sata Cables. I was going to go NZXT for the PCIE ones, but they don't have any right-angle connector sleeved SATA extensions. Is there another company i should look at, like Bitfenix?


----------



## lagittaja

Afaik bitfenix doesn't have what you're looking for, but I could be wrong. Check their website.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## whe3ls

how is this?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whe3ls;14984449*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is this?


what is that? and its great


----------



## whe3ls

thats a cisco 48 port switch 1 of 4. those to red/orange wires, are fiber. its for buddys call center.


----------



## bane-o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whe3ls;14984506*
> thats a cisco 48 port switch 1 of 4. those to red/orange wires, are fiber. its for buddys call center.


I'm surprised you didn't run it like this so take pressure off of the fiber. I know it's not really a big deal and it's not that much strain to make a difference, but still...


----------



## Frazz

BEFORE:










AFTER:









I'm going to sleeve the PSU and PCIE Cables soon, also I need recommendations on a better looking cooler and one that isn't so heavy. I had to zip tie this cooler to the case because I'm scared of it damaging my motherboard.


----------



## staryoshi

For a 1090T? Cooler Master Hyper 212+. $30 of win that will work like magic on a X6.


----------



## talntid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bane-o;14984626*
> I'm surprised you didn't run it like this so take pressure off of the fiber. I know it's not really a big deal and it's not that much strain to make a difference, but still...


We're not done yet, with the fiber part









I'm installing hooks in the top of the boxes and I'll hang the fiber from those hooks.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;14985087*
> ...
> I'm going to sleeve the PSU and PCIE Cables soon, also I need recommendations on a better looking cooler and one that isn't so heavy. I had to zip tie this cooler to the case because I'm scared of it damaging my motherboard.


9.5/10, nearly perfect! Perhaps move the disc drive cables to go over the drive, instead of off to the side? Put the pci-e power cables above the cards?
I wouldn't worry about the weight of the cooler, it isn't as tall as other heat-sinks(128mm vs 155mm) or as heavy, so it doesn't have as much leverage to twist the mobo. If you really want to change, a hyper 212+ wouldn't be bad(or a gaia







)

I wouldn't recommend this though, since your current cooler blows air over the VRMs, which is a good thing. A tall tower cooler would reduce this air-flow, reducing mobo life span. You would reduce physical stress , but increase thermal stress.









Or you could spend more and get an antec kuler 620/corsair h60, but I really don't think it is necessary. People run dual fan megahalems, which can exceed 1000g, let alone triple fan NH-D14s(exceeding 1400g!)...a bit more then the 822g of your cooler I think.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14980169*
> Afaik bitfenix doesn't have what you're looking for, but I could be wrong. Check their website.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


any more recommendations, or are NZXT and Bitfenix the only companies that make sleeved extensions?

Also i did check out bitfenix stuff and they have a molex -> 4 sata power cable that uses perpendicular (right angle with cable passing through) connectors, so i will look into getting it.


----------



## lagittaja

Is my cable management that bad since no one said anything bout it









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14986532*
> any more recommendations, or are NZXT and Bitfenix the only companies that make sleeved extensions?
> 
> Also i did check out bitfenix stuff and they have a molex -> 4 sata power cable that uses perpendicular (right angle with cable passing through) connectors, so i will look into getting it.


check out FrozenCPU.com, they have a large selection of sleeved extensions and adaptors by a company called ModRight and I can attest to their quality, using several of their PSU extensions! Good colors too, and not even a hint of wire showing through


----------



## ekg84

Just bought Fractal Core 3000 case. Modified the front panel and sleeved all front panel cables.
































































Here is what is happening behind the mobo tray:


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekg84*


Just bought Fractal Core 3000 case. Modified the front panel and sleeved all front panel cables.











Waaaaa......








10/10 imho


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timo Noize;14990156*
> Waaaaa......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 imho


Thanx! I spent quite some time for the cable organization.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Put a lot of work in the computer only to use iPhone 4 to capture it all.

Before:









After:


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^^^^^
9.9/10
That is so well done congrats the only thing i have to say is (it is already really good) but just tighten up ur usb ports at the bottom from there it would be a solid 10/10!!!!
FYI it is very rare for me to give 10/10


----------



## Rick Arter

Just finished installing new board, RAM, CPU today what do you guys think.


Still needs some more work waiting for bulldozer and money for new video card.


----------



## swindle

8/10

I was gonna say, is that an old 8800GTS? I had the 320MB version, was cool as hell back in the day. Bit old school now though.


----------



## slyrunner

More work is to be done! Its just that the spacing in this case is soo weird (everything is all spreaded out!

View attachment 229639


----------



## Rick Arter

8/10 Nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14997166*
> 
> I was gonna say, is that an old 8800GTS? I had the 320MB version, was cool as hell back in the day. Bit old school now though.


Yea it is 320MB OC version from BFG, had a GTX280 and GTX 460 both dead =(.


----------



## iTurn

First build, had a friend help out, turned out better than I expected, wires are stiff had me nervous lol.
Now that I'm more confident with building them I'll prob take it apart to paint the inside black.


----------



## swindle

8/10

Paint it black ftw!


----------



## badatgames18

going to run my case like this... tissues and all







(except now i have the paper towels surrounding the cpu block with a rubber band... will update tomorrow morning, it looks a tiny bit neater

oh and paper towels is for condensation. iydk


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;14989780*
> Just bought Fractal Core 3000 case. Modified the front panel and sleeved all front panel cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what is happening behind the mobo tray:


LOVE IT. 10/10

Also, may I ask where you got those 6pin extenders? I'm to lazy to sleeve mine. I know you can get the 24 pin sleeved on newegg.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;14998471*
> ...
> oh and paper towels is for condensation. iydk


condensation...but that only...
Is that phase change?

7/10, because this is a thread about cables.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter;14996983*
> Just finished installing new board, RAM, CPU today what do you guys think.
> 
> 
> Still needs some more work waiting for bulldozer and money for new video card.


Nice work. I think you did an excellent job concerning management.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn;14997528*
> First build, had a friend help out, turned out better than I expected, wires are stiff had me nervous lol.
> Now that I'm more confident with building them I'll prob take it apart to paint the inside black.


Same for you iTurn, only thing is that the bottom seems a bit too busy for my liking, so I would recommend spreading out the cables in that area (maybe taking some through the other cable management hole).


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion;14998603*
> LOVE IT. 10/10
> 
> Also, may I ask where you got those 6pin extenders? I'm to lazy to sleeve mine. I know you can get the 24 pin sleeved on newegg.


thanx! U can get extensions from the frozencpu.com
they got new bitfenix ones and they look pretty good.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14068/cab-584/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_6-Pin_PCI-E_Extension_Cable_-_45cm_-_Black_BFA-MSC-6PEG45KK-RP.html


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;14998471*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to run my case like this... tissues and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (except now i have the paper towels surrounding the cpu block with a rubber band... will update tomorrow morning, it looks a tiny bit neater
> 
> oh and paper towels is for condensation. iydk


lol... nice water chiller







... u gunna run that 24/7? if so, invest in some neoprene and LET


----------



## vinton13

Guys this is probably the best I could do. The panel could barely close because of how thick these cables are.
Help?


----------



## ShadowAS1

How's this?


----------



## te0o

Not very good. 6/10. You can do a lot thongs to improve the cable management and the airflow.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14987851*
> Is my cable management that bad since no one said anything bout it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


confuzzled


----------



## vinton13

No one rated me three posts above.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13;15001112*
> Guys this is probably the best I could do. The panel could barely close because of how thick these cables are.
> Help?


My suggestion is to have a good look at your cables and figure out how to run them without overlapping them around the back, that'll save you a lot of space. From what I can see:

1. Route your SSD/HDD SATA cables straight across then up the HDD cage, so it's not competing for space with any other cables.

2. Rearrange your PCI-e cable so it runs along the 2 cable management holes then through to your PSU so it doesn't overlap with your 24 pin.

3. Bunch up your front panel/front USB/eSATA cables by the top of the optical drive, and just leave enough to run it to where you need it to go. That way it won't overlap your 8 pin EPS cable.

Try those and post up another pic, you should find that your back panel will close without problems


----------



## vinton13

I will try that. Thanks.








Though I don't want the SATA cables to be visible from the other side of the case. So number one is one I may have to rule out.


----------



## mannyfc

Heres mine... case is going to be done after i get back from vaca.

Ill snap a better pic if this ones hard to see....









and behind


----------



## vinton13

9/10

Here is mines:


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;15009401*
> Heres mine... case is going to be done after i get back from vaca.
> 
> Ill snap a better pic if this ones hard to see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and behind


10/10 IMO thats pretty sick haha

@ vinton 8/10 move that SATA showing in the mid to the left so you dont see and can you run it throught the power supply hole?

heres mine updated









dont worry about that IDE thats me removing it


----------



## vinton13

No. I can't.








It's too short.
I ordered some black right angled cables though. Hopefully they're longer.


----------



## VladamirTOM

My best try so far. Still need to pick up some PWM fan extensions.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinton13*


9/10

Here is mines:
...


8/10. (bonus point awarded for tidy back)

You are in a sticky situation with that sata cable... you have 3 choices:
1)cut hole in mobo tray behind mobo, feed cable through that.(after running under mobo)
2) buy longer SATA cable.
3) Do nothing









You can try running the front panel connectors threw the back plate hole in mobo tray, exiting between the mobo and psu.

Move that fan connector on the bottom to behind the mobo tray, and let only the little 3-pin connector hang out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


...
heres mine updated










unscorable, not enough of PC to judge correctly.
Will give 7/10 as a preliminary score

I'd try to tidy up those pci-e cables/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VladamirTOM*


My best try so far. Still need to pick up some PWM fan extensions.


8/10 (being extra picky because of your nice case)
Those fan cables do need fixing.
8-pin needs tightening, and AC power cord could use moar straightness.
Is it possible to run the AC power cord between that fan and the PSU?
///


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93;15010278*
> 
> unscorable, not enough of PC to judge correctly.
> Will give 7/10 as a preliminary score
> 
> I'd try to tidy up those pci-e cables/


Theres nothing really missing


















Thats what I took before sleeving the PCI-E cables as you can see they go in that U shape which I hate. I also sleeved that mobo cable in the top left as well as the dark knight fan. Theres nothing really on the right besides the HDD cage which you cant see the cables.


----------



## swindle

9/10 I suppose?



But god dam I hate white interiors in cases. Just a personal thing. Black or bust.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*


8/10. (bonus point awarded for tidy back)

You are in a sticky situation with that sata cable... you have 3 choices:
1)cut hole in mobo tray behind mobo, feed cable through that.(after running under mobo)
2) buy longer SATA cable.
3) Do nothing









You can try running the front panel connectors threw the back plate hole in mobo tray, exiting between the mobo and psu.

Move that fan connector on the bottom to behind the mobo tray, and let only the little 3-pin connector hang out.










I ordered those already. It's coming the end of this week.

@theturbofd 9.5/10 or 10/10. I just don't like how those PCI-E cables are, but I understand there is probably nothing you could do.


----------



## Aaronage

@VladamirTOM
Love how the black/red cables go with the GPU/motherboard, very nice!

Attached pics of my PC

Still things I want to change. The red sleeved front panel cables are ok, but don't look as nice as I expected - considering changing them to all black sleeving/heatshrink. Maybe get black sleeved 24/8 pin extensions at some point too (no spare money to blow on the PC currently lol). And get rid of the blue SATA cables too


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Found this one online that made me shudder a little bit when I saw it.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Here is my computers layout. Sorry about the grainy pictures (thank the blackberry which I took these with.)


----------



## Ren-dog

Sorry for bad quality i have shaky hands.

I have just ordered a new motherboard and PSU (they are in my sig) so i can clean up the cables and run the sound card above my 570 to drop temps by 15*c.


----------



## cr1

Built this for my brother-

Cable management still needs work-


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15031630*
> Found this one online that made me shudder a little bit when I saw it.


8/10 - pretty good management for no sleeving and basic case with no management options.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;15038683*
> 8/10 - pretty good management for no sleeving and basic case with no management options.


use dust as sleeving FTW


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;15038683*
> 8/10 - pretty good management for no sleeving and basic case with no management options.


lmao thats YEARS of buildup..


----------



## vitality




----------



## Nemesis158

My Psu cables just went









Before:









Used a piece of cardboard, printed out a logo, and lit it up with a Black-light cct:


----------



## wholeeo




----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*




















10/10 Looks pretty damn nice.

Here's my humble addition:


----------



## staryoshi

Way to take ownership of your color scheme


----------



## bob808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*


10/10 Looks pretty damn nice.

Here's my humble addition:












Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Way to take ownership of your color scheme










I agree! I would just spray paint that sli bridge black or silver. That copper color stands out too much and doesn't match anything. 9.5/10 on the wiring job. I would like to see the rest of the psu wires going through the closer grommet hole, and I'm not sold on the braiding, but very good job!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*












Nice job- 9/10







would be more if they were sleeved-


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


I'm not sold on the braiding


See, I _love_ that!







Very creative way to add aesthetic appeal to cables that cannot be hidden.


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


See, I _love_ that!







Very creative way to add aesthetic appeal to cables that cannot be hidden.


Thanks a bunch, that's what I thought, if it can't be hidden make it stand out!


----------



## swindle

Yeah man. Thats a cool idea. I like.


----------



## Nemesis158

Did no one like what i did here?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


My Psu cables just went









Before:









Used a piece of cardboard, printed out a logo, and lit it up with a Black-light cct:


----------



## vitality

9/10, just not a huge fan of large heatsinks


----------



## swindle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Did no one like what i did here?


I thought it was brilliant.

I don't think you need to quote your own post and demand response though. Not a fan of large HS either.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swindle*


I thought it was brilliant.

I don't think you need to quote your own post and demand response though. Not a fan of large HS either.


yeah i suppose i didn't need to, i just thought nobody saw my post......
Also, though i may not like how big it is, their is no denying that the NH-D14 is one of the top dawgs for air cooling. i do beleive it does a bit better than your closed loop corsair too......


----------



## swindle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


yeah i suppose i didn't need to, i just thought nobody saw my post......
Also, though i may not like how big it is, their is no denying that the NH-D14 is one of the top dawgs for air cooling. i do beleive it does a bit better than your closed loop corsair too......










AFAIK NH-D14 *is* the top dog when it comes to air.

I believe it sits on par with my Corsair. IIRC the Corsair just beats it out in one or 2 tests. No bother. I didn't buy the Corsair for its cooling as much I did for other things.

Your NZXT cover has got me thinking about what I could do...


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swindle*


AFAIK NH-D14 *is* the top dog when it comes to air.

I believe it sits on par with my Corsair. IIRC the Corsair just beats it out in one or 2 tests. No bother. I didn't buy the Corsair for its cooling as much I did for other things.

Your NZXT cover has got me thinking about what I could do...




9.9/10
why?

because it will look as organized as Possible by simply pushing the Crossifre bridge inwards the cards, other wise it looks as clean as the management can be








turns out He can't so it's a perfect score









although i cannot figure out what that white line is.









Just took this picture when i got the GTx560 Ti last week i also Installed a CLEAR CMOS switch to make Overclocking easier. clear cable sticking it out is for a Chassis fan


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


9.9/10
why?

because it will look as organized as Possible by simply pushing the Crossifre bridge inwards the cards, other wise it looks as clean as the management can be









although i cannot figure out what that white line is.

-SNIP-
Just took this picture when i got the GTx560 Ti last week i also Installed a CLEAR CMOS switch to make Overclocking easier. clear cable sticking it out is for a Chassis fan


The white line appears to be support wire for the heavy heatsinks on the video cards.









On your rig, I've got a two-parter. For airflow, you get a 9.5/10. For aesthetics, I'm gonna have to go with 6.8/10. Why? The USB header and front panel cables at the bottom of the board need a bit of work.


----------



## Xyro TR1

(Specs at bottom!)

Insides:









Windows Rating (the least consistent benchmark!):









SSD Array:









WD Black Array:


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


The white line appears to be support wire for the heavy heatsinks on the video cards.









On your rig, I've got a two-parter. For airflow, you get a 9.5/10. For aesthetics, I'm gonna have to go with 6.8/10. Why? The USB header and front panel cables at the bottom of the board need a bit of work.










My airflow is pretty damn great that's for sure.









Yea if I didn't have as many USB devices as i do.. wait, I figured it out I can get rid of that at the bottom









Did you mean *all* of my front panel connections? I'm open for tips


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*












that's a ten







nice Sleevings too!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


that's a ten







nice Sleevings too!


Thanks!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


My airflow is pretty damn great that's for sure.









Yea if I didn't have as many USB devices as i do.. wait, I figured it out I can get rid of that at the bottom









Did you mean *all* of my front panel connections? I'm open for tips










Basically, see if you can just tidy it up a bit. See the connectors on this case I did:









They don't have to be hidden, just straightened out and uniform-looking.







That will help everything look a bit cleaner! If you can do that with all of the cables, even if they're showing, you can get a perfect 10.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Thanks!!








Basically, see if you can just tidy it up a bit. See the connectors on this case I did:
-Snip-

They don't have to be hidden, just straightened out and uniform-looking.







That will help everything look a bit cleaner! If you can do that with all of the cables, even if they're showing, you can get a perfect 10.










interesting idea man! +1

I mean once I saw I couldn't Tuck them anymore away, I guess I just Thought " well i'm done" or something. Its the simple things!


----------



## swindle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


9.9/10
why?

because it will look as organized as Possible by simply pushing the Crossifre bridge inwards the cards, other wise it looks as clean as the management can be









although i cannot figure out what that white line is.












And I can't push the bridge inwards due to the HS on the cards









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


The white line appears to be support wire for the heavy heatsinks on the video cards.










Got it in one!


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15046090*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't push the bridge inwards due to the HS on the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it in one!


oh nice!

well in that case id say its a 10







Gonna have to go back and edit my post lol


----------



## swindle

Cheers man


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i know theres still alot of improvement im just waiting on a new psu and sleeving it


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15045896*


WOW. That looks INCREDIBLE.









By the way Xyro, since you have an H2 you're more than welcome to make a post in the Classic Series Club in my sig, and just copy the image link there so I can add you.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15047031*
> WOW. That looks INCREDIBLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Xyro, since you have an H2 you're more than welcome to make a post in the Classic Series Club in my sig, and just copy the image link there so I can add you.


Hey thanks!







I just popped my head in there. Didn't know there was a club!


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

Moved some bits and pieces around to get more efficient air flow.

Do you guys think I would get better temps if I flipped 1 or both of the top 140mm fans from exhaust to intake?


----------



## Aximous

After putting in the new psu, and a few hours of fiddling around with it:


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFaznSpEEdSTeR;15054026*
> Moved some bits and pieces around to get more efficient air flow.
> 
> Do you guys think I would get better temps if I flipped 1 or both of the top 140mm fans from exhaust to intake?


if your front 2 fans are intake then no, i would leave them as exhaust. Heat rises so it just makes sense to have the top as exhaust. Ideally you want equal amounts of air coming in and going out.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Great idea there, looks really good.


----------



## iCrap

heres mine... still have to do some stuff.


----------



## IcedDoughnut

Here's mine, could be better at the back....but hey no one sees that! lol


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IcedDoughnut*


Here's mine, could be better at the back....but hey no one sees that! lol










Only thing I would do is sleeved extensions!


----------



## IcedDoughnut

thanks...already ordered em!


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IcedDoughnut*


thanks...already ordered em!


Show us the before and after when you put them in, bro!


----------



## jammo2k5

Sorry about the picture quality :/.


----------



## ieatchairs

Edit: ^ENVY!! I haven't seen enough setups to give a clear rating from one to ten, but I think the whole thing looks badass. Sidenote: I wish my case had a flat black interior









Anyway, here's mine

Before:









After:









I know it's still a little bit sketchy, but it's a huge improvement. Any suggestions for ways to make it better?

(btw sorry for the cell phone pics. It's actually better than my real camera







)


----------



## PinkSlippers

I hate cables


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ieatchairs*


Edit: ^ENVY!! I haven't seen enough setups to give a clear rating from one to ten, but I think the whole thing looks badass. Sidenote: I wish my case had a flat black interior









Anyway, here's mine

Before:









After:









I know it's still a little bit sketchy, but it's a huge improvement. Any suggestions for ways to make it better?


Try cleaning up the area around the 24 pin, where it snakes down behind the tray. And what the devil is that red cable on the left near the top? Otherwise it looks good, amazing improvement! 9/10


----------



## ieatchairs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Try cleaning up the area around the 24 pin, where it snakes down behind the tray. And what the devil is that red cable on the left near the top? Otherwise it looks good, amazing improvement! 9/10


Will do. I'm waiting on a few new sata cables so I'll probably end up doing it then. Maybe I'll repost when everything's complete. The red cable is the esata for the case. I honestly don't know why it's still there since I have one on the back and have literally NEVER used esata in my life haha. I'll probably remove that when I get my new mobo.

Thanks for the input


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*


I hate cables



















Why yes sir, yes you do. Almost perfect, 9.5/10 because I love sleeves. Get some black sleeves (maybe with blue highlights) on there and I'd call it perfect!


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Why yes sir, yes you do. Almost perfect, 9.5/10 because I love sleeves. Get some black sleeves (maybe with blue highlights) on there and I'd call it perfect!


I dig the look of the sleeved cables as well, what's the scoop on that? Obviously I'd need to remove the pins from the connectors so I can put the sleeves on.

Where's the best place to get these at?


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*


I dig the look of the sleeved cables as well, what's the scoop on that? Obviously I'd need to remove the pins from the connectors so I can put the sleeves on.

Where's the best place to get these at?


I'm no pro at doing it myself, but the general idea is you pull the connector off, slide sleeving on, stick some heatshrink on the end, put the connector back on, and you're set to go (don't quote me on that). I've been saving up for some NZXT sleeved extensions, which are just premade ones (I think BitFenix also makes them, here's the NZXT ones, also sold on Amazon, FrozenCPU, etc.) . If you sleeve yourself, check out MDPC.com; they have really high quality stuff. Also, there are several people on the forums here that do commission (you send them a PSU, they sleeve it all). It can be fairly pricey, but imo it's worth it.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*


I dig the look of the sleeved cables as well, what's the scoop on that? Obviously I'd need to remove the pins from the connectors so I can put the sleeves on.

Where's the best place to get these at?


Well, worse comes to worse, if you wanted to not go through all the work, you could buy sleeved extension cables. But if you want to sleeve it yourself, it will generally look better, I got all my sleeving from mdpc-x.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ieatchairs*


Edit: ^ENVY!! I haven't seen enough setups to give a clear rating from one to ten, but I think the whole thing looks badass. Sidenote: I wish my case had a flat black interior









Anyway, here's mine

Before:









After:









I know it's still a little bit sketchy, but it's a huge improvement. Any suggestions for ways to make it better?

(btw sorry for the cell phone pics. It's actually better than my real camera







)


Wow, that was some serious improvement there. Great work!!!


----------



## roskof

Here's mine!








Best I could do without drilling holes for cables. Drilled a hole on the bottom part of the case right under the PSU though for better airflow.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roskof*


Here's mine!








Best I could do without drilling holes for cables. Drilled a hole under the PSU though for better airflow.



























no.... this isnt allowed... 0/10 for making my rig cry cause my PSU cables are too short







... lol... jk... this is a serious 10/10... do you have any pics of the back?









EDIT: the carbon fiber behind the mobo is a nice touch


----------



## roskof

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


no.... this isnt allowed... 0/10 for making my rig cry cause my PSU cables are too short







... lol... jk... this is a serious 10/10... do you have any pics of the back?









EDIT: the carbon fiber behind the mobo is a nice touch










Thanks! I added the pic of the back and it's probably the messiest you will ever see!

The carbon fiber are just small patches of CF film


----------



## Xyro TR1

Roskof: 10/10 my friend.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roskof*


Thanks! I added the pic of the back and it's probably the messiest you will ever see!

The carbon fiber are just small patches of CF film










Now you just need a carbon fiber covered mouse and gamepad to complete the picture.
















Shameless plug of my mods, I know.

Fantastic looking case. 10/10. How much does the back side bow out?


----------



## roskof

Oh wow thanks all!

@Tohru

Nice work! I applied the film on my wife's mouse hehe.

The side panel doesn't bow out at all I was surprised myself lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof;15064608*
> Thanks! I added the pic of the back and it's probably the messiest you will ever see!
> 
> The carbon fiber are just small patches of CF film


Lol... That isn't bad at all... The X4s come with realy shirt cables, so my 24-pin runs though my HDD cage


----------



## PB4UGO

realized i never posted here, because cables are the bane(sp?) of my existence. i can only blame the Lian Li A05 so much, but i tried this mod without the desire to sleeve a single cable on my non-modular PSU...i also never took pics of the backside...it's awful. but here she is.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15067014*
> realized i never posted here, because cables are the bane(sp?) of my existence. i can only blame the Lian Li A05 so much, but i tried this mod without the desire to sleeve a single cable on my non-modular PSU...i also never took pics of the backside...it's awful. but here she is.
> -snip-


From what I can see.... that is easily 11/10.


----------



## Shodhanth

Quote:


> From what I can see.... that is easily 11/10.


Pffft, too low.

That mod is just...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15067014*
> realized i never posted here, because cables are the bane(sp?) of my existence. i can only blame the Lian Li A05 so much, but i tried this mod without the desire to sleeve a single cable on my non-modular PSU...i also never took pics of the backside...it's awful. but here she is.
> *snip*












Seriously, I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking at here, but it's fantastic.


----------



## swindle

My lord...

*@PB4UGO, can you pease post more pictures of that?*

It looks stunning...


----------



## PB4UGO

wow...i thought i'd get trashed here for some reason haha it's a risky theme, or so i thought.

i really appreciate the feedback everyone, truly!!

@swindle...that's all i have for now, as i just finished some of the acrylic and added the dye to the water a couple hours ago. more to come fairly soon though.


----------



## swindle

Can't wait tbh.

I love seeing new ideas. Especially adventurous ones like that...


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15067168*
> Can't wait tbh.
> 
> I love seeing new ideas. Especially adventurous ones like that...


thanks again...

and i just noticed you're in NZ. my wife lived in Keri Keri for several years. she wants to take me there when $$$ permits.


----------



## swindle

Do. Stop in. We can talk computer jargon and have some beers


----------



## MGF Derp

That's my entry for now. Was a real quick build and on the cheap(no moneyz for sleeve).


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*


realized i never posted here, because cables are the bane(sp?) of my existence. i can only blame the Lian Li A05 so much, but i tried this mod without the desire to sleeve a single cable on my non-modular PSU...i also never took pics of the backside...it's awful. but here she is.











Is that all Molded Acrylic? How did you do that? You deserve 1+ Internets good sir
More importantly, How can I do that with Black?


----------



## LuminatX

Sorry for the crap quality aha.
This is probably near the best I can do. (besides sleeving everything, and possibly drilling holes)
Also I know the hdd would look better backwards, but I swap that one out a lot, with some others, so I have it like that for ease of access.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*


realized i never posted here, because cables are the bane(sp?) of my existence. i can only blame the Lian Li A05 so much, but i tried this mod without the desire to sleeve a single cable on my non-modular PSU...i also never took pics of the backside...it's awful. but here she is.




























That looks INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*


realized i never posted here, because cables are the bane(sp?) of my existence. i can only blame the Lian Li A05 so much, but i tried this mod without the desire to sleeve a single cable on my non-modular PSU...i also never took pics of the backside...it's awful. but here she is.
-snip-


Now that my man is visually the best I have ever seen! Do you do this for a living? if not you should!! Kudos build!


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*




















Very drooly dood. Nicely done. The only critique I have is to dress those 24-pin cables a bit, my eye is to drawn to the untidyness in a very tidy case.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*


realized i never posted here, because cables are the bane(sp?) of my existence. i can only blame the Lian Li A05 so much, but i tried this mod without the desire to sleeve a single cable on my non-modular PSU...i also never took pics of the backside...it's awful. but here she is.

Snip's pics


I see what you did... Very sneaky... Great idea makes my wish I hadn't popped three giant holes in the bottom of my case.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15072639*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all Molded Acrylic? How did you do that? You deserve 1+ Internets good sir
> More importantly, How can I do that with Black?


i just bent the acrylic with a heat gun and shaped with a piece of wood. it was my first attempt...and i learned the hard way that heat spreads through acrylic quite good


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;15075637*
> Now that my man is visually the best I have ever seen! Do you do this for a living? if not you should!! Kudos build!


thanks for the compliments! i'm a true first timer, but i seem to mod almost everything i own in some way or another. i just like tinkering.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15074523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


much appreciated!


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;15075841*
> I see what you did... Very sneaky... Great idea makes my wish I hadn't popped three giant holes in the bottom of my case.


haha..."sneaky"...i like that! well, i have the 2 HDDs inside modded enclosures side by side on the floor and i still didn't like how it looked. i used all but a sliver of that $8 piece of acrylic!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15078545*
> i just bent the acrylic with a heat gun and shaped with a piece of wood. it was my first attempt...and i learned the hard way that heat spreads through acrylic quite good


Brilliant.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15078655*
> haha..."sneaky"...i like that! well, i have the 2 HDDs inside modded enclosures side by side on the floor and i still didn't like how it looked. i used all but a sliver of that $8 piece of acrylic!


I didn't realize you had hard drives under there. I just assumed you where hiding your spare cables under it.

I wonder if there is still enough meat left in the bottom of my case to copy your idea with a bit of a twist.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;15079855*
> I didn't realize you had hard drives under there. I just assumed you where hiding your spare cables under it.
> 
> I wonder if there is still enough meat left in the bottom of my case to copy your idea with a bit of a twist.


here's 2 photos from a few weeks ago before all the acrylic went in to show you the HDDs on the floor. i cut the USB interface off the back of the enclosures so i can run my SATA cables. Painted them white and viola! you'll kinda see the watercooling mod in progress


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15079911*
> here's 2 photos from a few weeks ago before all the acrylic went in to show you the HDDs on the floor. i cut the USB interface off the back of the enclosures so i can run my SATA cables. Painted them white and viola! you'll kinda see the watercooling mod in progress


Amazing work. Did you ever end up making a build log?


----------



## PB4UGO

no...i was well into it before i found this site and really knew that build logs could be helpful. i just mod a lot of the things i own and thought it would be fun to mod a pc as i built one for the first time.

and if you knew me, you wouldn't be surprised at the white/white/white combo. my drums, skateboard, old BMX bike...all white/white..haha


----------



## Michalius

My 600T.


----------



## PB4UGO

^9/10, very clean! the only thing i can see is maybe finding a better outlet for the sata cables, like maybe coming out with the top gpu power cables?

EDIT: did you sleeve those sata cables, or did you buy them white? been looking for true white sata cables for months now with no luck, and im way to lazy to sleeve mine


----------



## townending




----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pb4ugo*


here's 2 photos

*snip*


20/10


----------



## Bit_reaper

So what do you guy's think of my wc rig


----------



## Michalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*


EDIT: did you sleeve those sata cables, or did you buy them white? been looking for true white sata cables for months now with no luck, and im way to lazy to sleeve mine 


Psychosleeve. Only issue with them is that they are *very* hard to bend. That's why they are in that position, couldn't bend them enough to route through that same grommet as the PCI-E cable.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15085625*
> Psychosleeve. Only issue with them is that they are *very* hard to bend. That's why they are in that position, couldn't bend them enough to route through that same grommet as the PCI-E cable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15081229*
> did you sleeve those sata cables, or did you buy them white? been looking for true white sata cables for months now with no luck, and im way to lazy to sleeve mine


http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Dip-Intl-11203-Plasti-Dip/dp/B000LNOOEO/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1317145447&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Plastic Dip Intl. 11203 Plasti-Dip Spray: Home Improvement[/URL]
This stuff is magical.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15079911*
> here's 2 photos from a few weeks ago before all the acrylic went in to show you the HDDs on the floor. i cut the USB interface off the back of the enclosures so i can run my SATA cables. Painted them white and viola! you'll kinda see the watercooling mod in progress


Man, I'm SOOOOOOOOOO in love with the first pic.







That's so amazing, I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;15081021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 600T.


I'm totally digging your color scheme here. It's incredibly sexy IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper;15082568*
> So what do you guy's think of my wc rig


You setup is awesome IMO. Pretty bad-ass.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15079911*
> here's 2 photos from a few weeks ago before all the acrylic went in to show you the HDDs on the floor. i cut the USB interface off the back of the enclosures so i can run my SATA cables. Painted them white and viola! you'll kinda see the watercooling mod in progress
























Do want! I give that 10452467245245634789357ghdjbv78276/10


----------



## Ren-dog

A mates pc i put together monday night.








Sorry for crappy photo it was taken at about 10:30pm.

Note to anyone getting a shinobi, get a modular PSU, i couldnt fit the last of the cables behind the mobo tray, there wasnt enough space, hence the nest.

Its for a mate anyway so i couldnt be bothered trying to tidy them to much.


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## Tobuk

I picked a bad page to post a simple PC setup, but it's what I got! So here it is.










Considering the Gamma has a very narrow space behind the motherboard panel, I think I did alright. I'm planning on painting this case and adding an acrylic panel on the side, so I think I will also add some steel plates to cover the HDD racks, etc.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;15094080*
> I picked a bad page to post a simple PC setup, but it's what I got! So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the Gamma has a very narrow space behind the motherboard panel, I think I did alright. I'm planning on painting this case and adding an acrylic panel on the side, so I think I will also add some steel plates to cover the HDD racks, etc.


7/10, not bad for as many wires as you have. I would route the CPU power cable behind the motherboard if you can, and sleeved extensions would make all the difference.

I'm not a fan of hiding cables when I can sleeve them and add them to the overall effect:


----------



## EpicPie

Looks terrible, 2/10


----------



## WUZAP

Yeah, i like sleeved cables, but no offense, those are still a mess


----------



## te0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;15094080*
> I picked a bad page to post a simple PC setup, but it's what I got! So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the Gamma has a very narrow space behind the motherboard panel, I think I did alright. I'm planning on painting this case and adding an acrylic panel on the side, so I think I will also add some steel plates to cover the HDD racks, etc.


I think you can do better...


----------



## Psycho666

what do you think of mine?
never sleeved a thing


----------



## MooCwzRck

lol, I always get mixed reviews on my cables, but I think they look awesome flowing throughout the case like that. It's just a shame to sleeve them all and still hide them all behind the back paneling!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;15098244*
> lol, I always get mixed reviews on my cables, but I think they look awesome flowing throughout the case like that. It's just a shame to sleeve them all and still hide them all behind the back paneling!


Showing cables is definitely not a bad thing. They just need to be a bit more organized and streamlined.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;15098070*
> what do you think of mine?
> never sleeved a thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


The wiring looks decent, but the plethora of hoses block everything.

IMHO, the black hoses remind me of a car's engine bay.


----------



## Psycho666

lol yeah the entire computer is still a WIP
so some hose is still gonna dissappear


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


7/10, not bad for as many wires as you have. I would route the CPU power cable behind the motherboard if you can, and sleeved extensions would make all the difference.

I'm not a fan of hiding cables when I can sleeve them and add them to the overall effect:




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


lol, I always get mixed reviews on my cables, but I think they look awesome flowing throughout the case like that. It's just a shame to sleeve them all and still hide them all behind the back paneling!


I hear you on that, and to be honest I love your rig!!! It sort of looks like something is growing in there...


----------



## Whittenboy

I know the picture isn't the best







any way to make it better?


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whittenboy*


I know the picture isn't the best







any way to make it better?










Try taking the picture with a little bit more light and laying the camera or phone against something more solid, and that should help a lot! Otherwise, what case do you have? It has a back panel for cable management, right?


----------



## Whittenboy

Umm it's the hummer pc case by FX and there is room for cable management my camera is really crappy as well so the pic aint the best


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whittenboy*


Umm it's the hummer pc case by FX and there is room for cable management my camera is really crappy as well so the pic aint the best










Even bad cameras put in the right situation will take great pictures! I think your number one issue is that you don't have enough ambient lighting going to the case, try taking the picture next to an open window during the day, or pointing your monitor with a white screen towards it, changing the angle or pointing a lamp the the direction of the case but not head on to cause a reflection off the caps, etc. That will help with the brightness of the picture, and it should also make a big difference with the "shaky" blurry look of the picture as well.

What I would do for the wiring, other than the standard and always recommended sleeving or sleeved extensions, is firstly, try and make a more uniform direction for the cables. For example, have them branch directly off where they are plugged into to a corner edge of the case, and ride along the corner, altogether to not have so many random cables popping up randomly and going different directions.


----------



## l_Will_l

Hey all, Got a second GTX 570 last week or so, thought it would be time to do some cable management and post some pics. My temps aren't too bad, but it gets pretty warm in my room in the summer at least. Winter is coming which will help a lot, but I'd like to think about summer coming back again too lol.

I use the plastic adapter that houses a fan because I actually noticed a temp decrease with and without it. It really helps push some of the air away from the cards, especially with the lack of room between the two.

Also I am looking to find some better fans, any fans worth a mention? I am not too worried about sound volume.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l_Will_l*


Hey all, Got a second GTX 570 last week or so, thought it would be time to do some cable management and post some pics. My temps aren't too bad, but it gets pretty warm in my room in the summer at least. Winter is coming which will help a lot, but I'd like to think about summer coming back again too lol.

I use the plastic adapter that houses a fan because I actually noticed a temp decrease with and without it. It really helps push some of the air away from the cards, especially with the lack of room between the two.

Also I am looking to find some better fans, any fans worth a mention? I am not too worried about sound volume.

*snip*









*snip*


Rotate the radiator 180 degrees







better airflow. Other than that 9/10


----------



## l_Will_l

Turn the rad 180 degrees? Like so the lines are on the bottom? They seem a bit stiff and this is where it sat naturally with the heatsink in place. Besides that, I am not too sure what you mean.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l_Will_l*


Turn the rad 180 degrees? Like so the lines are on the bottom? They seem a bit stiff and this is where it sat naturally with the heatsink in place. Besides that, I am not too sure what you mean.


Basically so it looks like this







sorry about the terrible editing lol I couldn't be bothered to spend more than 1 minute editing it properly.

White = nothing
Black = what it should look like (well the lines will be longer







)


----------



## l_Will_l

Yeah that's what I assumed you meant. How would that create better airflow though? The air is being pushed/pulled in the same direction with the same fans. I had tried to place it that way initially, but it felt like it wasn't going to fit that way because of the stiffness of the tubing, and I was afraid to over bend them. I can understand that it could improve the circulation of liquid, I suppose that may improve temps. My temps on my cpu aren't bad from what I thought (27-30 idle, depending on the temp in my room) I was more looking for a way to rid the case of the heat from the cards.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l_Will_l*


Yeah that's what I assumed you meant. How would that create better airflow though? The air is being pushed/pulled in the same direction with the same fans. I had tried to place it that way initially, but it felt like it wasn't going to fit that way because of the stiffness of the tubing, and I was afraid to over bend them. I can understand that it could improve the circulation of liquid, I suppose that may improve temps. My temps on my cpu aren't bad from what I thought (27-30 idle, depending on the temp in my room) I was more looking for a way to rid the case of the heat from the cards.


Lines are in the way of the airflow. I don't think it will make much of a difference temperature wise but I think it will just look better. So its up to you if you want to rotate it.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

get me a score for this


----------



## pepejovi

IDE cable ruins it.

And why do you still have a 160gig IDE drive anyways?


----------



## SteveMcQueen

I know, I know... next mobo - no IDE - no optical drive









that 160 is sata II and just boot partition and gaming - everything else stored externally, because I also use a netbook where I need the data from. Easy swapping, no doubles and such.


----------



## l_Will_l

Ah yeah I gotcha, well if that's the case I think I will just leave it how it is, I guess it comes down to having the lines on the top, but the Corsair symbol is upright, or vise versa. Besides that, I don't want to re-apply the heatsink, just don't think it's worth it. Thanks for the info tho.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteveMcQueen*


I know, I know... next mobo - no IDE - no optical drive









that 160 is sata II and just boot partition and gaming - everything else stored externally, because I also use a netbook where I need the data from. Easy swapping, no doubles and such.


You can get a SATA ODD for like $15USD ($30 for a really good one) lol


----------



## Agenesis

Man all of you guys are doing easy mode by snapping only the front, I haven't seen some back shots in 40 something replies back.

Brace yourselves:










And does anyone know where to buy these clips? It was included in something I bought but I can't find any of them that has adhesive backing and are big enough for those big 24 pins.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Man all of you guys are doing easy mode by snapping only the front, I haven't seen some back shots in 40 something replies back.

Brace yourselves:


haha that's pretty wild. At least your case comes with those cable routing holes and the back of the mobo tray is thick for all those wires. Mine on the other hand is none of those features lol. Here is mine from a while back.

And please rate my cables:


----------



## Adhmuz

8/10


----------



## LuminatX

Best I could do without cutting holes.
Also I know I should flip the HDD, but I swap that one out a lot, so its easier the way it is haha.

Put the SSD in the floppy drive slot.
and I hate the wires for the cathode switch.


----------



## l_Will_l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX;15106160*
> Best I could do without cutting holes.
> Also I know I should flip the HDD, but I swap that one out a lot, so its easier the way it is haha.
> 
> Put the SSD in the floppy drive slot.
> and I hate the wires for the cathode switch.


All I thought of was that Tosh.o skit... Everything is better... thru a fish eye lens.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l_Will_l;15106231*
> All I thought of was that Tosh.o skit... Everything is better... thru a fish eye lens.


lmao, this is true


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;15105935*
> haha that's pretty wild. At least your case comes with those cable routing holes and the back of the mobo tray is thick for all those wires. Mine on the other hand is none of those features lol.


At least Lian Li gave you a rectangular pit for those wires, Corsair expects me to hide all those thick cables within an inch of space...and sleeving voids my PSU warranty...









The front however is super easy mode though


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


haha that's pretty wild. At least your case comes with those cable routing holes and the back of the mobo tray is thick for all those wires. Mine on the other hand is none of those features lol. Here is mine from a while back.

And please rate my cables:





























Excellent work there!!!! I like it!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


At least Lian Li gave you a rectangular pit for those wires, Corsair expects me to hide all those thick cables within an inch of space...and sleeving voids my PSU warranty...









The front however is super easy mode though



















I'm totally digging the style here. It's awesome as hell!!!!


----------



## Awsan

hey this is my daily use pc not my sig rig so please rate Dell's cable management for the dell optiplex 320


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awsan*


hey this is my daily use pc not my sig rig so please rate Dell's cable management for the dell optiplex 320


Dusty PC is dusty


----------



## Awsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Dusty PC is dusty










last time i cleaned it was NEVER!!!


----------



## ryaan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


At least Lian Li gave you a rectangular pit for those wires, Corsair expects me to hide all those thick cables within an inch of space...and sleeving voids my PSU warranty...









The front however is super easy mode though



















I also like the all black. Im really starting to like all blacked out, but lit with white led strips.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awsan*


hey this is my daily use pc not my sig rig so please rate Dell's cable management for the dell optiplex 320


That red Sata cable is unacceptable Dell 0/10

And seriously consider taking an air compressor to that thing


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awsan*


hey this is my daily use pc not my sig rig so please rate Dell's cable management for the dell optiplex 320


lets see the sig rig then


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Excellent work there!!!! I like it!!!









I'm totally digging the style here. It's awesome as hell!!!!










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryaan*


I also like the all black. Im really starting to like all blacked out, but lit with white led strips.


That is exactly what I'm doing. I have 2 feet of those NZXT led strips and the tubing reflects tiny specks of lights into different angles, making the case looking like it has floating glitter at night. A superior alternative to the white cathode where it just lights the whole case up.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awsan*


hey this is my daily use pc not my sig rig so please rate Dell's cable management for the dell optiplex 320


Put the side pannel back on and i'll give it a 0 as it stands it's at a -10!


----------



## capi




----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;15113372*
> lets see the sig rig then


next month i hope, because i am on my way to Paris for a month or more so i will make my bro take a photo and send it to me if he can


----------



## ryaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15113663*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I'm doing. I have 2 feet of those NZXT led strips and the tubing reflects tiny specks of lights into different angles, making the case looking like it has floating glitter at night. A superior alternative to the white cathode where it just lights the whole case up.


how are those sleeved led strips (brightness/qualty/price etc.? i have a 12" led strip i got off ebay for 2$ tapped into my case fan and it was kind of a pain to solder the wires. surely not as flexible as the sleeves too.


----------



## billcox0625

Re-posting new pics after installing new MOBO and a few other items.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryaan;15117719*
> how are those sleeved led strips (brightness/qualty/price etc.? i have a 12" led strip i got off ebay for 2$ tapped into my case fan and it was kind of a pain to solder the wires. surely not as flexible as the sleeves too.


I have this.

3 levels of brightness, awesome quality, and the price is pretty reasonable since it'll never burn out like cold cathodes.

Heres a quick snapshot of the differences between cathodes and leds:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cathodes:









Led lowest brightness:


----------



## EpicPie

@ Billcox, pretty solid wire mangement you've go there. 9/10


----------



## Darkslayer7

See the horror of my rig
Yea the tx3 is facing a bit up , because my mobo has universal holes for 775, and 1155/1156 .

Prepare to cry !







!


----------



## vitality

2/10 lol


----------



## mironccr345

Just finished my wifes build.


----------



## darthjoe229

What kind of cooler is on that? 9.999/10, grab some white zip ties and lock those GPU power cables up, maybe find some rubber grommets to put in the management holes. Otherwise I love it


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15118841*
> 2/10 lol


Everyone skips me :|

lol


----------



## Adhmuz

Easy case to work with, lots of room for cable management.

9/10


----------



## ryaan

@agenesis holy christ thats expensive. im guessing you cant cut the sleeve either though right and have 2 separate pieces? yeah im not a fan of cold cathode either. i do really like the starry effect it gives off the tubing


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7;15118400*
> See the horror of my rig
> Yea the tx3 is facing a bit up , because my mobo has universal holes for 775, and 1155/1156 .
> 
> Prepare to cry !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


LOL. funny stuff you got there man, even your CPU cooler is crooked lol.


----------



## Qasual

Added fan controllers but it looks messy so after I do a rebuild I'll clean it up more.

My first computer build <3


----------



## jasonlava

Edit: Sorry in advance for the phone quality pictures.

Messing around with my old P160/P4 build. A 560w power supply in a 300w computer = stuff some cables!









Pretty good for a case with no cable mgmt.

Can Dell manage their cables like they do their company?
Let's see









Could be better. I could take it apart and do some tying and all that but I'm soon getting out of that case anyway.


----------



## PhishTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15120890*
> Everyone skips me :|
> 
> lol


I love your case.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;15120871*
> What kind of cooler is on that? 9.999/10, grab some white zip ties and lock those GPU power cables up, maybe find some rubber grommets to put in the management holes. Otherwise I love it


Thanks! It's an CoolIT ECO A.L.C. Liquid cooling system that I painted white.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15104639*
> And does anyone know where to buy these clips? It was included in something I bought but I can't find any of them that has adhesive backing and are big enough for those big 24 pins.


sticky squares for zip ties (monoprice)

Cold cathodes(monoprice)

All your LED+Cathode+Lighting Mods are belong to us, cheap! (oznium)


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryaan;15121949*
> @agenesis holy christ thats expensive. im guessing you cant cut the sleeve either though right and have 2 separate pieces? yeah im not a fan of cold cathode either. i do really like the starry effect it gives off the tubing


You certainly can, but it'd require an extension unless you want your led strips making a weird fork.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15124845*
> sticky squares for zip ties (monoprice)
> 
> Cold cathodes(monoprice)
> 
> All your LED+Cathode+Lighting Mods are belong to us, cheap! (oznium)


Still not what I'm looking for, I might just end up buying these and sticking some 3m adhesive underneath.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15118841*


I'm totally digging the contrasting light colors. That's an excellent rig you have yourself.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345;15119740*
> Just finished my wifes build.


I forgot to mention in our club thread that your wife's build looks AMAZING!!!! Great work mironccr!!!!


----------



## Starbomba

Here's my HTPC, I know it needs a bit more of work, but i want to know what can i do to improve the cable management.

The case isn't so friendly for management, but i like it, and i won't be replacing it .










And here's the back










Would there be any way to mod it so i can look better?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;15132692*
> Would there be any way to mod it so i can look better?


5/10. There looks to be no space behind the case for cable management, so your options are pretty limited. I'm sure someone more creative than myself could come up with something.

My turn! Yes, that is an Antec 300! Rate my new build (6970s came in today, replaced a single 5970).

Not much room for the second set of PCI-E cables, I did what I could.










Rear shot showing the cable management holes I made. The cables are messy, but at least they're hidden from view.


----------



## IcedDoughnut

After many hours of cable management!!


----------



## mru

...and such a damn shame one can't see a darn thang!

What sleeved (?) LED strings did you use?
What GPUs do have? Are those stock green LEDs on the rear?
Why did you change the stock (front) fan of the NH-D14??
(It still sits too high due to the high RAM; just like mine used to. I moved the front fan to the rear -betwen cooler and rear exhaust fan- losing only 2°C.)


----------



## IcedDoughnut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru;15135131*
> ...and such a damn shame one can't see a darn thang!
> 
> What sleeved (?) LED strings did you use?
> What GPUs do have? Are those stock green LEDs on the rear?
> Why did you change the stock (front) fan of the NH-D14??
> (It still sits too high due to the high RAM; just like mine used to. I moved the front fan to the rear -betwen cooler and rear exhaust fan- losing only 2°C.)


Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4-B3
Intel i7 2600K oc @ 4.7Ghz (STABLE)
12GB Corsair Ram
SLI GTX 560 ti
Noctua NH-D14 CPU. (load MAX temp: 72 deg & Idle: 34 deg)
SATA 0 SSD for boot and 2x 3gb hdd

the customer sleeving was all done through BitFenix and NZXT and LED cable is NZXT. On The GPU, they are stock colour...can i change them?

Nactua have the BEST air flow


----------



## IcedDoughnut

wow nice rig man


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian;15134528*
> ..snip..


Ide say 7/10. The back could be tidied up a bit, and switch that PSU upside down, itll work much better. Just need some thicker rubber feet and 32+ 1/4 holes. See my sig for pictures.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;15132692*
> Here's my HTPC, I know it needs a bit more of work, but i want to know what can i do to improve the cable management.
> 
> The case isn't so friendly for management, but i like it, and i won't be replacing it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would there be any way to mod it so i can look better?


If you could get some zip ties, and atleast wrangle the cables into neat rows, it would look better.

Right now its a 5/10

Zip tie, and you could get it up to a 7/10.


----------



## shinigamibob

Halp!


























http://flic.kr/s/aHsju8FNPi <- More fail pictures

I've posted in this thread a while back, but I'm having major issues trying to hide the mess at the bottom.

I'm thinking trying to get one of the HAF-X cable covers should do the trick, but I can't seem to buy any of those anywhere. What do the experts have for me? Whats the best way I can go about trying to make it look cleaner?

Main reason for the ton of cables is 2 GPU's (not too much of a problem), the sound card (really stiff cable - so stiff I'm afraid I'll break it), and about 6 HDD's.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;15143967*
> Halp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsju8FNPi <- More fail pictures
> 
> I've posted in this thread a while back, but I'm having major issues trying to hide the mess at the bottom.
> 
> I'm thinking trying to get one of the HAF-X cable covers should do the trick, but I can't seem to buy any of those anywhere. What do the experts have for me? Whats the best way I can go about trying to make it look cleaner?
> 
> Main reason for the ton of cables is 2 GPU's (not too much of a problem), the sound card (really stiff cable - so stiff I'm afraid I'll break it), and about 6 HDD's.


You should have all your PCIe power cables going through the lower cable route hole, and all the other cables through that one.

Except the 24 pin should go through the top slot. To get rid of the excess cable on the bottom, you should just have all the slack that you do not need hidden behind the motherboard tray.

7/10


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;15144052*
> You should have all your PCIe power cables going through the lower cable route hole, and all the other cables through that one.
> 
> Except the 24 pin should go through the top slot. To get rid of the excess cable on the bottom, you should just have all the slack that you do not need hidden behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> 7/10


Really, you'd give this a 7? I'm surprised.

What I'm concerned about is pulling those cables. I'm afraid that if I pull them more than what they're already at, they get damaged. Am I just paranoid?


----------



## pezcore

Finally got some pics off my phone, but now that I have a good camera I'll take some better ones! So, these will have to do for now


----------



## PB4UGO

@pezcore...10/10...i just can't see any room for improvement with what you have, and if you could've avoided using wire loom for the front panel cables (short of sleeving them), you would have. nicely done! btw, i use wire loom too, and it's a great, cheap cable clutter solution.


----------



## pezcore

Thanks! Yeah I figured my only option was to hide them. The loom definitely doesn't stand out as much in real life as it does in pics, but it sure is hard to hide all the front panel stuff plus 2 USB headers.

The next time I take the case apart I will snap a pic of what it looks like on the other side of the motherboard... definitely a mess


----------



## DraXxus1549

I'm a little scared to post this but any pointers are appreciated. Should have gone modular...


----------



## pezcore

My advice would be to eliminate cables that cross in front of other things. Also, I would suggest that you move your hard drive up a slot so you can hide all the extra cables underneath it-- this way you'll have a bundle of wires hidden behind that metal wall instead of out in the open









Other wires that start and end close to each other should be bundled together with loom or at least zip ties to keep the clutter to a minimum.

I'd rate it a 6 out of 10 as it sits.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pezcore*


The next time I take the case apart I will snap a pic of what it looks like on the other side of the motherboard... definitely a mess










man, if there was a category for "cleanest interior/worst behind mobo" i'd be in the running


----------



## pezcore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*


man, if there was a category for "cleanest interior/worst behind mobo" i'd be in the running










Start a "bulging side panel" club and I'll join it!


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*


Should have gone modular...


nah...there's always a way....my case is about 1/2 the size of yours, and my PSU isn't modular...


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pezcore*


Start a "bulging side panel" club and I'll join it!


haha...ok...the thread would be called "you'd never know it looked like this". pretty interiors would have to be followed by pics of the "other" side...


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Really, you'd give this a 7? I'm surprised.

What I'm concerned about is pulling those cables. I'm afraid that if I pull them more than what they're already at, they get damaged. Am I just paranoid?


Yeah it alteast shows like you tried to manage the cables so I gave a 7/10

If your cables are long enough then pulling them shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Whittenboy

The pics are still not fantastic but oh well







here's my cable managing


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whittenboy;15146340*
> The pics are still not fantastic but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my cable managing


8/10







and did you spend all your money on your rig and you didn't have enough left over to buy a decent camera like me?


----------



## Whittenboy

Haha pretty much yes plus i never thought i would post any pics on here


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15144506*
> nah...there's always a way....my case is about 1/2 the size of yours, and my PSU isn't modular...


Where did you hide your cables?


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549;15148191*
> Where did you hide your cables?


behind the "wall" i made between the PSU and the left side panel.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;15148672*


that's freakin clean!

those black sleeved cables look like hair


----------



## JaredHasNoBrain

My PC and Cable Tidy.
Had to lower the Res as the image wouldnt upload as it was 4MB and the limit is 1 ¬¬


----------



## Whittenboy

7/10 you could hide the sata cables more and hide all the cables of your modular in the bottom hole of your case and run them up? Good job otherwise


----------



## silvrr

Was adding some new hardware so I made things a bit more tidy.

Current:









Before:

New Photo Editing Rig - Week 35 by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## JaredHasNoBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15144506*
> nah...there's always a way....my case is about 1/2 the size of yours, and my PSU isn't modular...


Not Being Funny but I think i jizzed.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvrr*


Was adding some new hardware so I made things a bit more tidy.

Current:










Legit 10/10. I have no idea where you put those cables because that case is a nightmare, but dayum. Super impressed.

Also, nice camera/lens. L glass = the best glass.


----------



## JaredHasNoBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whittenboy;15150776*
> 7/10 you could hide the sata cables more and hide all the cables of your modular in the bottom hole of your case and run them up? Good job otherwise


Thanks








I dont know what you mean by bottom hole, are you on about the second hole up from the bottom next to the GPU?


----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:



Thanks 
I dont know what you mean by bottom hole, are you on about the second hole up from the bottom next to the GPU?


 the bottom hole under the graphics card next to the psu


----------



## Code Geass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvrr*


Was adding some new hardware so I made things a bit more tidy.


Wow! I'm a frequent viewer of this thread but generally doesn't post any comment here but man that is SWEEEETTTT!


----------



## JaredHasNoBrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whittenboy*


the bottom hole under the graphics card next to the psu










Ah right!
I think I tried it before and my cable Weren't long enough!


----------



## Whittenboy

The pick up some extender there dirt cheap from many places and make things much tidier!


----------



## JaredHasNoBrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whittenboy*


The pick up some extender there dirt cheap from many places and make things much tidier!










There's already one on there! haha,


----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaredHasNoBrain*


There's already one on there! haha,


Well one or two more won't hurt there a good way of keeping everything tidy


----------



## silvrr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Legit 10/10. I have no idea where you put those cables because that case is a nightmare, but dayum. Super impressed.

Also, nice camera/lens. L glass = the best glass.










The version I got has a motherboard cutout which really helps, alot tucked behind the motherboard. Turning the hard drives around really helped too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Code Geass*


Wow! I'm a frequent viewer of this thread but generally doesn't post any comment here but man that is SWEEEETTTT!


ha, thanks, didn't take a lot but it pays off. Better airflow too.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonlava;15124256*
> Edit: Sorry in advance for the phone quality pictures.
> 
> Messing around with my old P160/P4 build. A 560w power supply in a 300w computer = stuff some cables!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good for a case with no cable mgmt.
> 
> Can Dell manage their cables like they do their company?
> Let's see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be better. I could take it apart and do some tying and all that but I'm soon getting out of that case anyway.


lol if you only how much fun dell had with me optiplex see in page 1800 if that red sata cable in my dell wasnt something i need i would if just burnt it


----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awsan*


lol if you only how much fun dell had with me optiplex see in page 1800 if that red sata cable in my dell wasnt something i need i would if just burnt it










Is that really your system you have profiled? :O


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr;15150824*
> Was adding some new hardware so I made things a bit more tidy.
> Current:


I like your work


----------



## IcedDoughnut

Thats great!!


----------



## Awsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whittenboy*


Is that really your system you have profiled? :O


loooooooooooooool no thats my every day use pc not sig rig


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awsan*


loooooooooooooool no thats my every day use pc not sig rig


can you show us the sig rig???


----------



## Whittenboy

Yeah i think we all want to see your sig rig! with those specs?


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Tidied everything up as much as possible just need to resleeve/shrink the 24-pin =(.










































The Album

Just realized I need to take some with the Cathodes/Fan lights off! Sorry for the poor pic quality, EVO3D + Cathode Light FTL!

EDITED, somewhat better lighting except in the last picture =D

Nick


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot*


Tidied everything up as much as possible just need to resleeve/shrink the 24-pin =(.

*snip*

Just realized I need to take some with the Cathodes/Fan lights off! Sorry for the poor pic quality, EVO3D + Cathode Light FTL!

Nick


Needs more crossfire


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Needs more crossfire










--Post your "rate my cables" here-- Thread

not

--Post your crossfire setup---









And by the way, thats a 10/10 from me


----------



## infodump

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Moved the GPU down and have the power cables for my 2nd GPU, should be here wednesday







Trying to decide what to do with the ugly cables for the LED's...might wrap them in electrical tape.
Not sure what to do with the mess in the back by the harddrives...


----------



## MrSleepin

i am also using a cm scout... very hard to get beautiful cable management with this unit... but i love the case otherwise!


----------



## infodump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


i am also using a cm scout... very hard to get beautiful cable management with this unit... but i love the case otherwise!


You can run the bottom gray cables between the board and the PSU and then they are so ugly







Also you can run your 8pin behind your mobo. If you're like me and don't want to take your mobo out you can just buy one of these and it splits in 2 pieces so you can just squeeze it in above the mobo.


----------



## stRodda

I just came from a cramped 430 elite... so this case is a management dream.


----------



## Parab0la

The Antec 900 case is hard to work with, so I cut out custom holes to make it look nicer and provide better air flow.










I'll eventually clean out all the dust.


----------



## MrSleepin

holy dust!!!


----------



## swindle

Umm, dust much?


----------



## Parab0la

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swindle*


Umm, dust much?


It's one of the older Antec 900 cases, I had it since 2008. The front intake fans don't have dust filters. I clean it as often as once a year with can of air. I need to do it again and soon.


----------



## Projectil3

Yay or Nay?


----------



## [email protected]

Cool water cooling but ugly case dude but if it works for ya then cool..

Wiring looks sketchy though. I'd give it a 7.0


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;15171376*
> Yay or Nay?


Cable management is standard effort 7/10.
Is that serious dust on the GPU and rear exhaust fans???


----------



## boost

Here is my cables










Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost;15173168*
> Here is my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Hoses might look better blue instead of red...match the mobo...but thats personal preference

Can't see many cables because of camera pic... probably 8/10... I can see a sata cable from your optical drive.. you could tuck it up over or below the optical drive and feed it through the slots by the drive bay...not the actual cable management holes...


----------



## bob808

Heres my latest x58 build all wired up-


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;15173745*
> Heres my latest x58 build all wired up-


910/10

Sleeve wouldve made it epic. Super great job on it

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartk1213

here is my first build and i know i dont have the RAM in it right now lol its coming in the mail today newegg messed up anyways i am eventually going to sleeve the cables either all red or red and black i dunno for sure but i think that will make it look a lot nicer let me know what you think


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;15178938*
> here is my first build and i know i dont have the RAM in it right now lol its coming in the mail today newegg messed up anyways i am eventually going to sleeve the cables either all red or red and black i dunno for sure but i think that will make it look a lot nicer let me know what you think


very nice for a first build!!! i think u can do better!!! i give you 9/10...all the wires pretty much hidden...u can get to 10 if you could move those drive bay wires behind the bay!!! i dont know if you can..... u can easily make it a 10 for me!;p and an 11;p if you would like to get some pre-sleeved extensions to give a nice touch of art!;p


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyros07;15160685*
> can you show us the sig rig???


sry as i posted earlier i am not in my country ((YEMEN))now as we have war and my sig rig is there










































i swear i was tearing when my parents told me no room for it when we come back i hope the house is not gone with the rig *crying*


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;15178938*
> here is my first build and i know i dont have the RAM in it right now lol its coming in the mail today newegg messed up anyways i am eventually going to sleeve the cables either all red or red and black i dunno for sure but i think that will make it look a lot nicer let me know what you think


Nice rig id give it a solid 9/10... 10 for the cables and 8 for the lack of RAM







.

Also your sticker is ready in my thread.


----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan;15179425*
> sry as i posted earlier i am not in my country ((YEMEN))now as we have war and my sig rig is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear i was tearing when my parents told me no room for it when we come back i hope the house is not gone with the rig *crying*


Oh well then lets hope we can see it sometime


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan;15179425*
> sry as i posted earlier i am not in my country ((YEMEN))now as we have war and my sig rig is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear i was tearing when my parents told me no room for it when we come back i hope the house is not gone with the rig *crying*


i dont know how its like to be out of your country because of war....but i really know what it means to be in your country and still cant see the half of it.....i actually am in Cyprus...u know we were half captured by Turkey at 1974!!! i hope you can see your home untouched and safe!!!! good luck;p!!


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyros07;15185274*
> i dont know how its like to be out of your country because of war....but i really know what it means to be in your country and still cant see the half of it.....i actually am in Cyprus...u know we were half captured by Turkey at 1974!!! i hope you can see your home untouched and safe!!!! good luck;p!!


i hope one day every country will be save and freeand for my country its in deep****







now so i hope we will retain our wisdom as before and comeback stronger than before


----------



## elektrohora

So this is my current rig, built in a PGS VS-9 which I love to hate; it has excellent airflow but no holes and no space in the back! :O
So I went Houdini on this b**** and this is what I managed in a case with no holes that would lead to no back space at all, a non-modular psu and every connection available in place. (Also I ditched the OD) Am I doinÂ´ it rite?

Before:









The lack of holes and the non existing back space:









Result:


----------



## elektrohora

That´s a pretty tight rig you got there *Hartk1213*. I´d stick that wire on top of the psu into the corner so that it doesn´t show as much and perhaps pull the main power cable from the psu tighter through the hole to the back and have it cover those other wires as well. Otherwise pretty much as good as can get, i give you 8/10


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elektrohora*


So this is my current rig, built in a PGS VS-9 which I love to hate; it has excellent airflow but no holes and no space in the back! :O
So I went Houdini on this b**** and this is what I managed in a case with no holes that would lead to no back space at all, a non-modular psu and every connection available in place. (Also I ditched the OD) Am I doinÂ´ it rite?
*images snipped*


Looks pretty good to me, I'd give it an 8 out of 10.

My case didn't have holes to the backspace either, just vents.
The Dremel turned those vents into holes.
Your case has about as much backspace as mine does.


----------



## Badwrench

Great job on the management elektrohora, 9/10. I know there is not a lot you can do short of modding your case, but the two wrapped wires running across the mobo are my only distraction.

And now to mine.

New case = new management








Top half:



























Bottom half:


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


i am also using a cm scout... very hard to get beautiful cable management with this unit... but i love the case otherwise!

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x245/sleepinsohc/Jsp%20Stuff/DSCN0355.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Stage 1:

[IMG alt=""]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x245/sleepinsohc/Jsp%20Stuff/IMAG0411.jpg

Stage 2:










Stage 3:


















Back:


----------



## elektrohora

Thank you *Tohru Rokuno*. IÂ´ll probably bust out the dremel and make myself some holes to route the cables when the itch gets overwhelming








Great job you did on your case, I suggest turning the rear fan so that the wire has a shorter distance to cover and small things like that, also sleeves are nice. 8/10 from me









Also thank you *Badwrench*. The GPU power that runs vertically up the mobo is a bit of a *****, IÂ´ll route that round back when I make some holes and the front panel HD audio cable, well, what can you do?
I canÂ´t see how your cabling could be any better except maybe comb that power cable... itÂ´s really the only thing that could be slicker so I smack a 9/10 right back at ya


----------



## charlesquik

Here mine XD


























Well because of the psu it look **** but ye.. best i can do there


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'm planning some work on my case later this week, but I'm part of the New Folders' League, so I need my rig to stay folding.

This is my terrible approximation of a tech bench on top of my dresser until the next stage of work on the tower is done.

Yes, it's running. My camera always freeze-frames the fans.



















After this pic, I decided to move the 80mm from the RAM to the HDD enclosure, to keep it cool.

Looks terrible, but it'll be worth it when it goes back into its home.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I'm planning some work on my case later this week, but I'm part of the New Folders' League, so I need my rig to stay folding.

This is my terrible approximation of a tech bench on top of my dresser until the next stage of work on the tower is done.

Yes, it's running. My camera always freeze-frames the fans.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o293/z50r_bandit/pc%20photos/DSC05261.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o293/z50r_bandit/pc%20photos/DSC05262.jpg[IMG]

After this pic, I decided to move the 80mm from the RAM to the HDD enclosure, to keep it cool.

Looks terrible, but it'll be worth it when it goes back into its home.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/blinksmiley.gif:


----------



## audiofreak95




----------



## ssgtnubb

@ audiofreak95, is that a homemade cover for your psu? Looks nice I must say.


----------



## pepejovi

@audiofreak95, Is that a network cable i see going to your PSU? ***? But that's a nice PSU-cover-thingy though.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


Here mine XD


























Well because of the psu it look **** but ye.. best i can do there


I'd give that a solid 7/10

Can you flip your psu round in that case so the fan is facing down? That way you would have shorter cables showing and you could then build a psu cover and then it would be a solid 10/10 in my books.


----------



## andygoyap

more pics here: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post15186848


----------



## Badwrench

Andygoyap -- 9.99/10. I see a single loose wire in the back









Beautiful. I wish I could afford something like that, but just a single 580 with a block is worth more than I paid for my whole rig


----------



## charlesquik

wow andy nice rig, its beautiful


----------



## badatgames18

here is a tough one guys/... tips on cable management on this test bench


Spoiler: pics of just the test bench

































Spoiler: pics of my stuff installed


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15216797*
> here is a tough one guys/... tips on cable management on this test bench
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics of just the test bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics of my stuff installed


dont know about the tech bench, but jc... how many forms of extreme cooling have you tried?


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15209949*
> @audiofreak95, Is that a network cable i see going to your PSU? ***? But that's a nice PSU-cover-thingy though.


nope







just the power cable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb;15208426*
> @ audiofreak95, is that a homemade cover for your psu? Looks nice I must say.


it is indeed, all i is is a folded piece of cardboard i spray painted black


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andygoyap*












Super rad, 10/10.

Here's my contribution.

















EDIT: bigger pics, apologies for the terrible pic quality


----------



## MooCwzRck

need bigger pictures!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *andygoyap*












Super rad, 10/10.

Here's my contribution.

EDIT: bigger pics, apologies for the terrible pic quality



It is not a radiator but a Triple Bridge for the water to flow into the graphic cards blocks

it is this model (parallel or serial) : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...-parallel.html


----------



## Aidan

I think they meant rad as in cool, sweet, awesome and other such adjectives









Sent via Tapatalk - excuse typos


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aidan*


I think they meant rad as in cool, sweet, awesome and other such adjectives









Sent via Tapatalk - excuse typos










Maybe but not everyone knows about custom watercooling.


----------



## evilghaleon

Here she is. I'd like to do some sleeving, but after working 60 hours a week I'd rather play on the rig than tweak it.


----------



## Zeus

@Andygoyap..... wow.... 12/10.... that is stunning


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aidan*


I think they meant rad as in cool, sweet, awesome and other such adjectives









Sent via Tapatalk - excuse typos










Yeah, I meant cool haha.


----------



## EnticingSausage

First real build so would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks









EDIT: Oh and how do you attach a picture to my post like everyone else?


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*


First real build so would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks









EDIT: Oh and how do you attach a picture to my post like everyone else?


9/10 until you fix those cabled on the bottom!


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*


First real build so would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks









EDIT: Oh and how do you attach a picture to my post like everyone else?


looks really cool, what kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


9/10 until you fix those cabled on the bottom!


Thanks, will look into it. Pretty easy to hide cables when you got like a foot of space behind the tray









Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


looks really cool, what kind of temps are you getting?


Around 30C on idle and 49/50C on load.

Thanks


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage;15225563*
> First real build so would appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *EDIT: Oh and how do you attach a picture to my post like everyone else?*


if u upload a pic to imgur from there there are a bunch of links on the right (maybe left i dont remember) side of the pic and u need to copy the one that says Direct Link (email & IM) (should end in .jpg) then what u do is press insert image when making a reply, copy the link in and there u go it is all done







hope that helped i had the same thing before.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer;15227195*
> if u upload a pic to imgur from there there are a bunch of links on the right (maybe left i dont remember) side of the pic and u need to copy the one that says Direct Link (email & IM) (should end in .jpg) then what u do is press insert image when making a reply, copy the link in and there u go it is all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that helped i had the same thing before.


Great thanks pal


----------



## Lidrager




----------



## ekg84

swapped my trusty i3 for an i7 with beautiful sabertooth p67 for some benching


----------



## golfergolfer

Lidrager 10/10 love it very clean and nice... what kind of graphics card is that??? its so thin









ekg84 9.75/10 personal opinion clean up the usb and io cables at the bottom a bit... your rig is amazing and i love your motherboard but those few cables make it look a bit messy for me but it is AMAZING and i love the fan on ur cpu...


----------



## badatgames18

cleanest i've gotten it


----------



## BradleyW

That's not too bad actualy.


----------



## golfergolfer

badatgames18 - well for what it is it isnt that bad 8/10 but u could definitely clean it up a lot more (i think)


----------



## Lidrager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*


Lidrager 10/10 love it very clean and nice... what kind of graphics card is that??? its so thin










FirePro V7800 ^^


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lidrager*


FirePro V7800 ^^


I am so jealous of you right now! I WANNA RENDER MY SOLIDWORKS MODELS IN REAL TIME


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15232471*
> I am so jealous of you right now! I WANNA RENDER MY SOLIDWORKS MODELS IN REAL TIME


fffuuuuuu solidworks


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdon*


fffuuuuuu solidworks










I use it everyday at work. Great program.


----------



## Whittenboy

Firing up the old pentium 1 machine so il cable tidy and get some pics up later


----------



## remotehuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15228910*
> swapped my trusty i3 for an i7 with beautiful sabertooth p67 for some benching


This is great looking, what are the riser looking covers over the motherboard called? Is that something that comes with a specific motherboard or are they orderable on their own?


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remotehuman;15247878*
> This is great looking, what are the riser looking covers over the motherboard called? Is that something that comes with a specific motherboard or are they orderable on their own?


It's the Asus Sabertooth MB.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remotehuman;15247878*
> This is great looking, what are the riser looking covers over the motherboard called? Is that something that comes with a specific motherboard or are they orderable on their own?


That's part of the Sabertooth board.


----------



## viper522

My how we've come a long way since this thread started in 2006...


----------



## remotehuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid;15247908*
> It's the Asus Sabertooth MB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15247915*
> That's part of the Sabertooth board.


Thank you both!


----------



## IceColdBrewski

RATE & ENJOY!!!


----------



## Big-Pete

wow mine pails in comparison


----------



## golfergolfer

IceColdBrewski - 9.65/10 very well done, like the loop but the only thing i have to say is below ur hdd drives there are a few cables and there is like two cables coming out of the 5.25 bays as well. clean those up and it would be a 10








(also what is with your ram??? u have two different color of vengeance memory?!? i like it actually







)

Big-Pete - ok so... I will start from top and work down
fan wires try to hid them if possible
mobo power if u can put it behind then thats great if not then u have done a good job with it
usb 3.0 i think cant do much about that
all the lose cables at the bottom, just try to pull them tight and show as little as possible
u have all those cables behind ur drive bays and so much room over behind the mobo, try to see if u can move some of them over... 
so atm i give u a 7.85/10
but work on those things and u can get higher


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*


IceColdBrewski - 9.65/10 very well done, like the loop but the only thing i have to say is below ur hdd drives there are a few cables and there is like two cables coming out of the 5.25 bays as well. clean those up and it would be a 10







(also what is with your ram??? u have two different color of vengeance memory?!? i like it actually







)

Big-Pete - ok so... I will start from top and work down
fan wires try to hid them if possible
mobo power if u can put it behind then thats great if not then u have done a good job with it
usb 3.0 i think cant do much about that
all the lose cables at the bottom, just try to pull them tight and show as little as possible
u have all those cables behind ur drive bays and so much room over behind the mobo, try to see if u can move some of them over... 
so atm i give u a 7.85/10
but work on those things and u can get higher










yea i totally just saw a deal online for the red version of the vengeance memory. thought it would look nice!! same timings and such. adds a cool dynamic IMO







THANKS!


----------



## ruairi

I have absolutely no backplate, i also have an Ide DVD drive







so take that into account. BTW that 24pin wont fit under motherboard I tried


----------



## killabytes

*This took me HOURS to complete. Be kind.*


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killabytes*


*This took me HOURS to complete. Be kind.*











holy air flow batman!

all these new overclockers with their sata 3 this and usb 3 that!

i miss serial ports and IDEs and jumpers!

jks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*


holy air flow batman!

all these new overclockers with their sata 3 this and usb 3 that!

*i miss serial ports and IDEs and jumpers! *

jks










I don't!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15250911*
> RATE & ENJOY!!!


Wow, I'm totally digging that color scheme of yours man, I like it!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete;15250952*


You did good IMO, and btw, you should check out my sig since your case falls under NZXT's Classic Series of cases.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

big-pete,









Carbon fiber is the way to go bro... Your arctic freezer 13 is great. Right now I just bumped my CPU upto 4.4GHz from 4.2GHz, 1.232 to 1.248V, hits like 58C...so great


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^ 10/10 rig looks really good love all of the carbon fiber! when i saw urs i was like OMG this rig looks so similar to one i just saw then i scrolled up a bit and saw big-Pete's and was like wow... it took me a few seconds to figure it out... the fact u both have white fans on the back didnt help either but nice rig 10/10


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;15253455*
> big-pete,
> Carbon fiber is the way to go bro... Your arctic freezer 13 is great. Right now I just bumped my CPU upto 4.4GHz from 4.2GHz, 1.232 to 1.248V, hits like 58C...so great


I reply with a quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyldefang;12104071*
> Adding carbon fiber to your case will give you 10 extra horsepower.


I also reply with a picture:









Your setup's not complete without a carbon fiber mouse and n52.


----------



## viper522

My first case with cable management built-in (CM HAF 912)! I don't have anything cool to sleeve with so I went out into the garage and found some split loom and some wire wrap. I'll redo it in the future.









The case side laying on top of the case with the case side fan still plugged in.









Top half. Still rockin' the IDE burner.









Bottom half w/ case side fan unplugged. 4 HDDs: my main 1TB WD Black has a dual fan cooler on it, then a 250GB WD Black and two Seagate 7200.11 500GB RAID 0. Did you know if you mount RAID members close together you get a free performance boost?









Once again the whole case.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522;15254751*
> My first case with cable management built-in (CM HAF 912)! I don't have anything cool to sleeve with so I went out into the garage and found some split loom and some wire wrap. I'll redo it in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the whole case.


looks good









IMO I would lose the wire wrap a corrugated plastic cable covers...it would look much nicer with a couple of well placed cable ties....IMO anyway


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;15253455*
> big-pete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon fiber is the way to go bro... Your arctic freezer 13 is great. Right now I just bumped my CPU upto 4.4GHz from 4.2GHz, 1.232 to 1.248V, hits like 58C...so great


:O real or just carbon wrap? problem is noone can see into my case where it is atm







but i know its tidyish inside! also doesn't blocking the fins on the cooler make it hotter!!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killabytes;15252474*
> *This took me HOURS to complete. Be kind.*


10 out of 10


----------



## tpi2007

My first post here









This is a system I put together to test Windows 8 Developer Preview (see link in the sig)










The case is a Gigabyte Triton 180 Black. It's a very nice looking case, but it doesn't have much in the sense of cable management. But even then, you can still do some interesting things in that regard.









How did I do ?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;15253455*


Where can I buy this kind of carbon fiber stickers?


----------



## t-ramp

My P4 rig. For whatever reason the CPU fan was always at 100%, hence the controller.


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;15261185*
> Where can I buy this kind of carbon fiber stickers?


ebays


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*   Where can I buy this kind of carbon fiber stickers?  
   http://www.amazon.com/One-Industries-Carbon-Fiber-Sheet/dp/B001ACHY5Q or    http://www.amazon.com/Metra-Carbon-Fabrication-Overdrive-Charcoal/dp/B001JT077M
It's not true carbon fiber iirc, which is really expensive, but it certainly looks like it and that's all that matters


----------



## Alex132

That's way too much carbon-fiber sticker x...x


----------



## Friburg

Here's mine, it could be better and I think I may spend the weekend working on ways I can make it better, Heres a before and after shot because today I got my modular power supply so it looks neater =D

Sorry for the bad quality photos, my actuall camera has broke so I'm forced to use the camera in my Galaxy S.

Before my modXstream came:









And today after I'd installed my modXstream:









I will update if I manage to get it any neater.

_Fri


----------



## viper522

Friburg: if you drilled a few well-placed 1/2" holes in the mobo tray behind the mobo and fed the front panel wires through and up from under the mobo you'd be stylin'.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


That's way too much carbon-fiber sticker x...x


Still really pricey but its the best stuff ive worked with. its not like a film


3M Carbon Fiber DI-NOC


----------



## t-ramp

@Friburg: Looks good. 7.5/10. I would probably bundle up the wires on the bottom and run them along the bottom edge of the motherboard, but they aren't hurting anything (besides appearance) as is.









Somebody rate mine, please:


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Still really pricey but its the best stuff ive worked with. its not like a film


3M Carbon Fiber DI-NOC


From a styling POV not price


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Ahh


----------



## viper522

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Ahh



















Big A** Typhoon FTW. 10/10 Not a single cable out of place!


----------



## guitarholic2008

This is my first personal build actually managing cables. I'm having a hard time around the optical bays. Any suggestions on SATA cables?

I'm open to criticism, I've done builds for friends that weren't so cramped, and the results were way better


----------



## viper522

^ Interesting assortment of fans you've got there. I see a lot of intake flow, do you also have a lot of exhaust flow?


----------



## guitarholic2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viper522*


^ Interesting assortment of fans you've got there. I see a lot of intake flow, do you also have a lot of exhaust flow?


I'm using the 230mm intake in front, and the 140mm rear as intake with 2x 200mm exhaust fans in the top. I'm using the AMD dragon side panel, so I don't have any side mount fans. The 80mm fan on the VGA bracket is actually sucking the air out of my cards, that seems to help them run cooler

Edit: I got lower temps having the 80 mm fan blast air into my vga cards, sorry forgot that I turned it back around until I looked at it again


----------



## cmac68

I'm impressed with everyones work so far that I've seen.







Keep the builds coming and remeber that the only one that has to be satisfied is you.


----------



## t-ramp

Nice work. 8/10.









I still haven't got mine rated:


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*





















Death to flat IDE cables. *Shameless plug* I'm selling a really nice round one right now in the FS section *End of shameless plug*

Probably 7/10. A very good effort was made to keep cables restrained in a bad case. You did a good job keeping your case pretty empty, especially considering that's not a modular PSU.

Pardon the hanging 3-pin extentions, they feed the fans in the door of my case:


----------



## silvrr

Decided to do some mods to my case but still wanted to be able to use my computer so I set it up on my desktop. I thought it stayed pretty clean for having no where to hide cables.


----------



## saer




----------



## MrSleepin

i stared at that pic for several minutes! beautiful!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer;15268503*

















:blinksmil:drool:







"Wish it was mine"


----------



## Adhmuz

Amazing system 10/10


----------



## tw33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*





































"Wish it was mine"


Me too


----------



## saer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


i stared at that pic for several minutes! beautiful!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*





































"Wish it was mine"



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


Amazing system 10/10



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Me too


Greatly appreciative of the kind words everyone









Checkout my build log if you're interested in seeing more


----------



## viper522

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*












True ass-kickery. How much do you have in water cooling alone, if I might ask?


----------



## Friburg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


@Friburg: Looks good. 7.5/10. I would probably bundle up the wires on the bottom and run them along the bottom edge of the motherboard, but they aren't hurting anything (besides appearance) as is.



















Thanks and yeah I did that with some old zip ties last night and it looks much better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viper522*


Friburg: if you drilled a few well-placed 1/2" holes in the mobo tray behind the mobo and fed the front panel wires through and up from under the mobo you'd be stylin'.


That is a good idea, unfortunately I'm looking to buy a new full size mobo so the holes in the mobo tray would end up being covered, I zip tied them down and they look OK, I'm going to take to mobo off and see if there is anyway I can hide them better. I will take an new pic and post it up =]

_Fri


----------



## andrews2547

Be kind I have a crappy case


----------



## Fabricate

(CPU/Blu ray drive will be in Friday)


----------



## t-ramp

@andrews2547: 5/10. You could tidy it up quite a bit with some zip ties.








@Fabricate: 9/10. Good job.


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15275368*
> Be kind I have a crappy case


Zipties are your friend. You've got the routing correct, now it just needs some tidying-up.


----------



## andrews2547

I don't have any zips ties right now







I have to buy some


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friburg;15275035*
> That is a good idea, unfortunately I'm looking to buy a new full size mobo so the holes in the mobo tray would end up being covered, I zip tied them down and they look OK, I'm going to take to mobo off and see if there is anyway I can hide them better. I will take an new pic and post it up =]
> 
> _Fri


What I mean is drill holes in the backplate behind the mobo and fish the wires through the hole and under the mobo right where their connectors are. It will looks like the wires appear from nowhere.


----------



## Friburg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522;15276547*
> What I mean is drill holes in the backplate behind the mobo and fish the wires through the hole and under the mobo right where their connectors are. It will looks like the wires appear from nowhere.


Ahhhhh I totally get you, yeah that's a great idea, I might do that.

After close inspection I found that there is a slot on the edge of my mobo tray that the wires can tuck under through, and what's better is that it sould fit them all rather nicely!

Thanks for that idea, gunna dig out my drill and some files and give it a good going over!

_Fri

P.S. I'm gunna +1 rep ya for that! =D


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15276420*
> I don't have any zips ties right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to buy some


Yes, you do. Zip ties are wonderful. I've recently realized that the mounting pads are very useful as well.


----------



## Fabricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;15276794*
> Yes, you do. Zip ties are wonderful. I've recently realized that the mounting pads are very useful as well.


I use those religiously.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;15276794*
> Yes, you do. Zip ties are wonderful.










No I don't lol well I have one broken one so it doesn't count. I will be buying a pack of 100 tomorrow by the time I get to a store to buy one it will be closed (I am in the UK)


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friburg;15276644*
> Ahhhhh I totally get you, yeah that's a great idea, I might do that.
> 
> After close inspection I found that there is a slot on the edge of my mobo tray that the wires can tuck under through, and what's better is that it sould fit them all rather nicely!
> 
> Thanks for that idea, gunna dig out my drill and some files and give it a good going over!
> 
> _Fri
> 
> P.S. I'm gunna +1 rep ya for that! =D


Cool man post up when it's complete
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;15276794*
> Yes, you do. Zip ties are wonderful. I've recently realized that the mounting pads are very useful as well.


Those are great, but I recommend double-sided 3M industrial tape rather than relying on the cheapo white tape on them. I've under-desk mounted VGA splitters, 8-port network switches, etc. that way and they've held for a very long time. Heat can be an issue for the cheapo included stuff.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15276930*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't lol well I have one broken one so it doesn't count. I will be buying a pack of 100 tomorrow by the time I get to a store to buy one it will be closed (I am in the UK)


I insist.









Nah, just teasing, but cable management without zip ties is a dead end. It took me a while to realize that, but since then I've burned through probably 1,500 of them, putting them to any use I can imagine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522;15276950*
> Those are great, but I recommend double-sided 3M industrial tape rather than relying on the cheapo white tape on them.


For sure. They don't seem to stay put very well on my wood case for whatever reason, but for adding some mounting points to a standard case they usually do the job.


----------



## brew

Here's mine


----------



## famous1994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brew*


Here's mine




That is clean 9.5/10, you need to fix the cables around the HDD bay otherwise it looks perfect.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

So yeah, finally, here is mine.







Spent a night and a morning tidy up all cables and put them where i wanted. It's so much better then before, but i'm not completely happy with it. For example the USB3.0 header, who on earth puts it about 1 inch to the right of the audio ports, it's impossible to get the USB3.0 cable look good.



























Yes, rubber band for the GT's, the metal wire fastening thing for the noctua didn't fit the GT fans.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*


So yeah, finally, here is mine.







Spent a night and a morning tidy up all cables and put them where i wanted. It's so much better then before, but i'm not completely happy with it. For example the USB3.0 header, who on earth puts it about 1 inch to the right of the audio ports, it's impossible to get the USB3.0 cable look good.



























Yes, rubber band for the GT's, the metal wire fastening thing for the noctua didn't fit the GT fans.


can you hide the 24 pin wire? then it would look awesome!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*












Man, the external heatsink on the reference GTX 480 has to easily be the most bad-ass of any I've ever seen. I wish someone out there would make one that looked that awesome.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*


can you hide the 24 pin wire? then it would look awesome!


Hmm, i'm gonna see if i can get the 24 pin under the motherboard via the CPU backplate hole in the motherboard plate, if it's long enough.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Man, the external heatsink on the reference GTX 480 has to easily be the most bad-ass of any I've ever seen. I wish someone out there would make one that looked that awesome.










I completely agree with you, it really is an awesome looking cooler. It would be nice to have a cooler with the same looks but that don't sound like an aircraft.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi;15283707*
> So yeah, finally, here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a night and a morning tidy up all cables and put them where i wanted. It's so much better then before, but i'm not completely happy with it. For example the USB3.0 header, who on earth puts it about 1 inch to the right of the audio ports, it's impossible to get the USB3.0 cable look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4592/9654.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> IMG]http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4301/9656q.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, rubber band for the GT's, the metal wire fastening thing for the noctua didn't fit the GT fans.


10/10!! I love those Corsair AX cables!
I like the routing, also of the 24pin-er! Especially since it doesn't block any airflow, considering that the hard-drives are already take care of that.

Special kudos for the "turned towards the interior" fan controller!!

Final note: to replace the stylish rubber-band you may consider using a threaded nylon rod.


----------



## viper522

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


Final note: to replace the stylish rubber-band you may consider using a threaded nylon rod.


Or use a ziptie clamp. You can also recreate this with 3 standard zipties and some washers.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*


So yeah, finally, here is mine.







Spent a night and a morning tidy up all cables and put them where i wanted. It's so much better then before, but i'm not completely happy with it. For example the USB3.0 header, who on earth puts it about 1 inch to the right of the audio ports, it's impossible to get the USB3.0 cable look good.









-snip-

Yes, rubber band for the GT's, the metal wire fastening thing for the noctua didn't fit the GT fans.


I rike!!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viper522*


Or use a ziptie clamp. You can also recreate this with 3 standard zipties and some washers.


9.5/10. I agree with above about moving the 24pin under the mobo (just looks a little thick), even thought the airflow is great.

Def. replace those rubberbands before they slack out and a fan falls off at full speed. I used 2 zipties per hole on my TRUE - push ziptie through fan hole, through heatsink and through 2nd fan. The locking mechanism will hold the first fan, just attach a second tie on the back of the 2nd. Just trim the excess of both ties and call it good.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mru*


10/10!! I love those Corsair AX cables!
I like the routing, also of the 24pin-er! Especially since it doesn't block any airflow, considering that the hard-drives are already take care of that.

Special kudos for the "turned towards the interior" fan controller!!

Final note: to replace the stylish rubber-band you may consider using a threaded nylon rod.


I think the routing of the 24-pin was the best way, this case is so big the cables from the PSU seems really short. I'll look around to see if i can find any nylon rods.

Thanks, i don't like the fan controller to spoil my otherwise pretty sleek front.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *viper522*


Or use a ziptie clamp. You can also recreate this with 3 standard zipties and some washers.


That looks like a perfect way of mounting the fans.







But i'll try that nylon rod first, i think it's easier and cheaper to find here in sweden.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


I rike!!


----------



## eatRAMEN

Here's mine. Video card is being RMA'd though


----------



## SmartedPAnda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN;15294053*
> Here's mine. Video card is being RMA'd though


10/10 In My Opinion, very nice.


----------



## swindle

Love the Noctura fans dude


----------



## lagittaja

I'm sorry, this is some ocd about spelling company names correct I think but.. It's *NOCTUA*
I just dislike the noctua fans mainly because $/perf/dbA sucks.
I just simply don't understand paying almost like 20€ on some fan when you can get three time better fans for half the price
+ the rather radical color. They don't please my eye, just imo others can like them that is what opinion is.

Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN;15294053*
> Here's mine. Video card is being RMA'd though


Really nice, only cable that catches my eye is the one i suppose is for the front panel USB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete;15284083*
> can you hide the 24 pin wire? then it would look awesome!


Is this better Pete? :3 Tried to hide the 8+6pins the same way, but the cables were way to short.







Only drawback is that the motherboard thinks it's a banana now.


----------



## Sophath

I love it.








10/10

I suck at cable management. Took me a while to get this.


----------



## yfz350rider

I know it could be better if i sleeve it/extend the short cables and maybe do some case mods but i think its the best for what I had to work with. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## DraXxus1549

So here my attempt number 2, what do you guys think?


----------



## mru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


I'm sorry, this is some ocd about spelling company names correct I think but.. It's *NOCTUA*
I just dislike the noctua fans mainly because $/perf/dbA sucks.
I just simply don't understand paying almost like 20€ on some fan when you can get three time better fans for half the price
+ the rather radical color. They don't please my eye, just imo others can like them that is what opinion is.

Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


I have them. But agree that I would not go out and pay for them.
The performance is quite good, yet they are not the "silent pc" solution.

Rather color is a very nice euphemism!! Butt ugly, some would say!


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sophath*


I love it.








10/10

I suck at cable management. Took me a while to get this.


A picture with better lighting in the case?

A few things, flip the power supply. There is a filter on the bottom and you will be pulling in cool air instead of warm air from inside your case. Also, I have a MSi card with that heavy TFII cooler, I stuck a regular bottle cap (20.oz dew) behind the card. Between the cooler and the motherboard. It will help hold the card level and not let it bend down.

Not bad looking though. 7/10 (cause I cant see it well)


----------



## discipline

I cleaned it up a bit more after I sleeved it. Poor lighting in my room so I had to use flash








The sata cables will be sleeved soon and the unsleeved stuff in the lower right is the connecter for my side panel 230 mm fan.
edit: Also pic from iphone4 and I need grommets for my holes!


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *discipline*


I cleaned it up a bit more after I sleeved it. Poor lighting in my room so I had to use flash








The sata cables will be sleeved soon and the unsleeved stuff in the lower right is the connecter for my side panel 230 mm fan.
edit: Also pic from iphone4 and I need grommets for my holes!










Nice sleeving! 9/10 from me...make it a 10 if you could hide the loose cables and flip the HDD hiding the molex and all the other cables;p


----------



## bigchieftaco

Here is a computer I just finished last night. I used a $20 case from a NE shellshocker, what do you guys think?


----------



## discipline

Yea a few quirks with the case and one of them is the HDD mounting. I'll turn it around and figure a way to hide the molex for the side panel fan when I watercool it during christmas. It took me a solid whole weekend to sleeve the thing and do a few other mods and I'm just done with messing with it for awhile lol

edit: ^not bad at all. 9/10 for what you had to work with. -1 for no video card


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN;15294053*
> Here's mine. Video card is being RMA'd though


I LOVE your color scheme for this case, it's beautiful!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigchieftaco;15305099*
> Here is a computer I just finished last night. I used a $20 case from a NE shellshocker, what do you guys think?


Not bad at all. As a matter of fact, I have that case myself, but I haven't installed anything inside of it as of yet; how is it working out for you?


----------



## aappss01

My htpc.









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasista

Mine!


----------



## ja3s

Here is my HAF 912 with a Hyper 212+.


----------



## experience333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ja3s;15320629*
> Here is my HAF 912 with a Hyper 212+.


Wow that's pretty great, I like it. A flat 10 for you from me.


----------



## ja3s

Thanks! I have a Corsair H100 now, but still have some cleaning up to do.


----------



## Qasual

How did I do ?

I think I could have moved my fan controller wires (Red,black,yellow) in the back of the mobo tray...


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15322677*
> -snip-
> 
> How did I do ?
> 
> I think I could have moved my fan controller wires (Red,black,yellow) in the back of the mobo tray...


7/10 - there's a lot of tidying up you can do. The wires chillin' in the HD cage, the 8-pin could be run to the top through the hole just above the plug, the power cables need to be straightened as do the front panel connectors. Looots of potential!









Here's mine:


----------



## Qasual

That's some pure sex right there, I'll keep at her. She was much cleaner untill I rushed the fan controllers and changing psu's didn't help either.

Thanks for the constructive critism.


----------



## ja3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*



















How did I do ?

I think I could have moved my fan controller wires (Red,black,yellow) in the back of the mobo tray...


If you move the wires behind the motherboard tray, you'd be able to clean up a lot of those wires.


----------



## Tipless

i did some cable sleeving only to find out my PSU wont handle my new 470s


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless;15326197*
> i did some cable sleeving only to find out my PSU wont handle my new 470s


Yeah, those TT PSUs aren't the greatest, alas... (I had one)

VERY unique cable sleeve colors, still undecided on if they're extremely awesome or a terrible decision.









Wire management looks real nice, though! The SATA cables need a bit of help, but I'm still trying to determine _how_ with their short length...


----------



## PB4UGO

i don't think i've posted these here. sorry, i didn't take a photo of behind the mobo/psu. it's not pretty back there anyway :-0

rate mah cables!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15326514*
> i don't think i've posted these here. sorry, i didn't take a photo of behind the mobo/psu. it's not pretty back there anyway :-0
> 
> rate mah cables!


All this thing reminds me of is winter.

Oh, and 999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Tipless

yeah im buying some new stat cables... lol

and as for above 10/10 i feel like im in some sort of utopia lol or equilibrium but with white instead of black lol


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15326524*
> All this thing reminds me of is winter.
> 
> Oh, and 999999999999999999999999999/10


9/10? really? where is the detracting factor?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless;15326541*
> 9/10? really? where is the detracting factor?


I'm pretty sure 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999 is more than 9. My a substantial factor. By about 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,990.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15326524*
> All this thing reminds me of is winter.
> 
> Oh, and 999999999999999999999999999/10


ironic...it took me all summer in 100 degree weather to do it ...thanks for the kind feedback!


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless;15326541*
> 9/10? really? where is the detracting factor?


someone will give me flak for the HDD led/front panel cables not being sleeved. but that's cool....i didn't sleeve a single cable in this whole build. just not worth the hassle for this build.

thanks for all the friendly feedback everyone!


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15323884*
> 
> Here's mine:


ooooh, that's the case i almost got for my build...how are you liking it?


----------



## Sturdius

My newly built HTPC. The cables sure were a lot neater when they were stuffed in my Antec 900, but there's not much you can do with home theater cases.










A sneak preview of my Lian Li. I'll post again when my cpu and heatsink arrive on Monday.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15326637*
> ooooh, that's the case i almost got for my build...how are you liking it?


I actually love it! It's TERRIBLE for airflow with the stock fans, but my system never really seems to complain. Great for cable management, and looks real classy.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15326681*
> I actually love it! It's TERRIBLE for airflow with the stock fans, but my system never really seems to complain. Great for cable management, and looks real classy.


yeah, i've heard complaints about airflow, but it's built for quiet, so you have to meet in the middle somehow. everytime i go to Fry's, i still wander over to it, open it up and look around inside...i'll probably buy one eventually for something, but my next mod will NOT be white haha.


----------



## Rhyick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15326514*
> i don't think i've posted these here. sorry, i didn't take a photo of behind the mobo/psu. it's not pretty back there anyway :-0
> 
> rate mah cables!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is so sexy!







How long did it take you to paint all of that?


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhyick;15326757*
> That is so sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to paint all of that?


THANK YOU!
the whole thing was a work in progress... truly my first build. the case took 5 days of prep/paint/dry time, painting all the fans/plastic took one night, bending all the acrylic took one night, stripping the mobo heatsinks took 5 minutes, but it took me from July til a week ago to fully execute into what you see.

i just tinker with it a lot, add something here, take away something there. the thing is sitting right next to me, and things are always calling out to me "hey dude, mod me!"


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Rate it guys


----------



## Camph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15326795*
> THANK YOU!
> the whole thing was a work in progress... truly my first build. the case took 5 days of prep/paint/dry time, painting all the fans/plastic took one night, bending all the acrylic took one night, stripping the mobo heatsinks took 5 minutes, but it took me from July til a week ago to fully execute into what you see.
> 
> i just tinker with it a lot, add something here, take away something there. the thing is sitting right next to me, and things are always calling out to me "hey dude, mod me!"


It's such a beautiful job but why do you only have a 550ti?


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph;15327124*
> It's such a beautiful job but why do you only have a 550ti?


thank you!

i edit video with Sony Vegas. I am not a gamer. Sony Vegas virtually ignores the GPU in favor of the CPU. I chose the 550ti based on size/aesthetic value for my mod.

Come to think of it, i have had to state my reasoning for a lower end GPU so often (please don't take that the wrong way) that i wish there was an easier way to state on OCN that i'm not into gaming.


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15328098*


Looks like the best apple product ever! :L


----------



## JoeyTB

Heres mine


----------



## solar0987

8-10 good job for what you had to work with


----------



## discipline

^9.9/10 SLEEVE ALL DEM CABLES DAWG. Super clean build though!


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturdius;15326654*
> My newly built HTPC. The cables sure were a lot neater when they were stuffed in my Antec 900, but there's not much you can do with home theater cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sneak preview of my Lian Li. I'll post again when my cpu and heatsink arrive on Monday.


I Have your new case ... check my current build log in sig


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline;15338484*
> ^9.9/10 SLEEVE ALL DEM CABLES DAWG. Super clean build though!


Ty, and cant cause of the black things on the pcie cables.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987;15338705*
> Ty, and cant cause of the black things on the pcie cables.


The black "things" are ferrite beads. They can be removed.
If they cannot be opened, a gentle hammering will do the trick! (They crumble easily in a million pieces!)
This may void your warranty though!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15337767*
> Heres mine


Wow, I'm impressed with what you did, Joey. Excellent work!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987;15338174*
> 8-10 good job for what you had to work with


Incredible job there solar, that just looks awesome!!!


----------



## BradleyW

Nice watercooling


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15339719*
> Wow, I'm impressed with what you did, Joey. Excellent work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible job there solar, that just looks awesome!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15341469*
> Nice watercooling


Ty







Just wish i didnt have to start all over now. Crap bulldozer.....


----------



## andrews2547

I can haz 10/10?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15345142*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can haz 10/10?


Psh, sleeve them ribbon cables, then we'll talk.


----------



## andrews2547

lol







I don't think you can by sleeves for ribbon cables. Even if you could I can't be bothered to take my laptop apart again, it takes ages.


----------



## gabead

This is the best that I could do, My PSU is not a modular and it came with a crap load of cables. Maybe ya'll can give me some tips?








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## charlesquik

8/10 you did a good job









I did some management with mine and that what it look like


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15339719*
> Wow, I'm impressed with what you did, Joey. Excellent work!!!


Cheers









@charlesquik Looks pretty good!


----------



## Sturdius

CPU/heatsink arrived today. Final product (unless I decide to paint).


----------



## MMJA

^Very nice! 9.5/10! For 10/10 try modding up some sort of blanking plate to hide the cables coming out of the PSU.


----------



## gabead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15348028*
> 8/10 you did a good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some management with mine and that what it look like


Thanks! Sorry just saw the post Ill look at yours when I get home. Work computer doesn't allow me to see photobucket for some reason.


----------



## DaminBlack

I was asked, as the IT go to guy for my family, to have a look at an old P4 rig my parents use as their everyday PC.

In short the PC was restarting at random intervals, after a bit of testing I established it was an over heating issue.

So I opened it up and look at what I found...









After spending a bit of time giving the cables some TLC the end result was a bit better... still not perfect but what the heck it's only a P4 right...









Cleaned out the heat sink and changed the thermal paste as well but did not take pics of that.

PC now runs at a lot cooler









Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturdius;15348918*
> CPU/heatsink arrived today. Final product (unless I decide to paint).


Nice case







i have the same one i'm currently building in my SIG








http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1137300-worklog-lian-li-project-unknown-updated.html
Take a look


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturdius;15348918*
> CPU/heatsink arrived today. Final product (unless I decide to paint).


Oh /g/ you so crazy....


----------



## Sturdius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xraven771;15357035*
> Nice case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the same one i'm currently building in my SIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1137300-worklog-lian-li-project-unknown-updated.html
> Take a look


I see you decided to go with an external optical drive. It is actually pretty easy to stealth your drive if you are so inclined. I bent the tabs on the side of the bay cover once or twice and they broke off cleanly. Then I used some double sided tape to secure the cover to the drive tray. To eject, I cut off the end of a zip tie and taped it in place so that when I push on the lower right corner it ejects the drive. You may want to give it a thought.


----------



## PinkSlippers

Updated cabling!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*


Updated cabling!











Would love to see more pictures of that rig


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Would love to see more pictures of that rig










me too...before those GPUs die of suffocation









kidding, but it's a great looking rig!


----------



## staryoshi

I always hate to see well-cooled CPUs and neglected GPUs (EG Sandwiched turbine coolers). The graphics cards run hotter and are more critical to gaming performance, run a loop for them first


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I always hate to see well-cooled CPUs and neglected GPUs (EG Sandwiched turbine coolers). The graphics cards run hotter and are more critical to gaming performance, run a loop for them first










Yea, not terribly thrilled with the GPU temps either. Though, they are within operating spec. My other option would be to throw the 2nd card down into the pci x8 lane. Not sure which is worse to be honest - but im sticking with 2x x16 for the time being. The highest I've seen the gpu's hit under full load was 82Â°C.

I'll probably end up getting a loop going for the gpu's in the next few weeks. Still have a lot of research to figure out that whole shebang.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## karmuhhhh




----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*


Yea, not terribly thrilled with the GPU temps either. Though, they are within operating spec. My other option would be to throw the 2nd card down into the pci x8 lane. Not sure which is worse to be honest - but im sticking with 2x x16 for the time being. The highest I've seen the gpu's hit under full load was 82Â°C.

I'll probably end up getting a loop going for the gpu's in the next few weeks. Still have a lot of research to figure out that whole shebang.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


More than the heat I take issue with the noise sandwiched cards produce. If I were you I would run a few benchmarks with the cards in a 16/16 config and a 16/8 config. You should not see much of a difference, if any, really. You should see lower temps and quieter operation, though.


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


More than the heat I take issue with the noise sandwiched cards produce. If I were you I would run a few benchmarks with the cards in a 16/16 config and a 16/8 config. You should not see much of a difference, if any, really. You should see lower temps and quieter operation, though.


Great call Staryoshi:

Both in x16 slots sandwiched:









Moved a slot down:


----------



## BlackVenom

I tried, but not enough. It's messy downstairs... : )

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*


-imgs snipped-











6/10... -4 for being too good. I suspect cheating... invisible wires or something.

EDIT: One of my gpu's power plugs is actually being used as it's leg to prop it up a bit. lol.


----------



## shineon2011

Not great but the best its going get.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shineon2011*


Not great but the best its going get.



















like it! good job.. 9/10!


----------



## derickwm

Sleeving masters... rough [very rough] estimation as I've never sleeved cables before, how much do you think it'd cost me to get all the tools and sleeving material to completely sleeve my SSS1500w PSU?

Definitely going to be sleeving for my upcoming SB-E build. I think I'll definitely stick to local OCN business and order it all from FTWPC.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shineon2011;15364513*
> Not great but the best its going get.


Looks great. How did you manage to sleeve the ribbon cabes on your ax750? My psu has similar ones and I was curious.


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage;15367836*
> Looks great. How did you manage to sleeve the ribbon cabes on your ax750? My psu has similar ones and I was curious.


Peel them apart!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

How'd I do?


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*


How'd I do?










9/10
look good but you should fix those loose cable on the bottom ^^

@shineon 9.3/10 cause i dont like gray xD switch gray to black and <3


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*


Updated cabling!











Deep inside my battlestation..


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*


Looks great. How did you manage to sleeve the ribbon cabes on your ax750? My psu has similar ones and I was curious.


Yes peel them apart and be prepared to spend ALOT of time dedicated to these cables. Their not your standard 24 pin cable, some cross each other and split into two but turned out good.


----------



## Drake.L

*BEFORE* cleaning up the wires

















* AFTER* a few hours. Overall satisfied.


----------



## PB4UGO

Drake, nice work! I'm digging the black and grey/silver color scheme as well. 9/10


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15376364*
> Drake, nice work! I'm digging the black and grey/silver color scheme as well. 9/10


Thanks a lot PB!, I think yours is even better. I wouldn't even dare to spray paint my hardware, haha.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L;15376440*
> Thanks a lot PB!, I think yours is even better. I wouldn't even dare to spray paint my hardware, haha.


thank you! well, yeah, warranties be damned...it's my first build, and i am SO lucky everything still works so well. i really made some dumb mistakes along the way.


----------



## staryoshi

New case, SSD, and NZXT extensions finally came in. I'll build a shroud for the PSU cables and maybe better sleeve the aux cables when I have time. Also note the the EVGA backplate on my Sparkle GTX560 Ti


----------



## csc tiscali

slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


----------



## csc tiscali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15376786*
> thank you! well, yeah, warranties be damned...it's my first build, and i am SO lucky everything still works so well. i really made some dumb mistakes along the way.


Well, your build turned out great in the end! 10/10 for you


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377515*
> slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


Meh 10/10


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377551*
> Well, your build turned out great in the end! 10/10 for you


ha! so here you are on OCN...awesome!









might i also say BTW...a bit off topic for this room, but you did excellent on the bend for the PSU cover...it's a big piece you made and you pulled it off. my false floor was the most challenging by far because of the length of the bend...burned my hand pretty good haha


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377515*
> slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


Nice paint job. I especially like the white radiator.


----------



## Shame486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377515*
> slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


Is it safe to put a cat inside your PC when all 3 gpu's are 100% loaded?


----------



## D_MaULeR

Here is mine on my latest development:


----------



## atennisplayah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377515*
> slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


Fantastic! 11/10. The hardware itself is drool worthy sir...nice


----------



## marduk666

im the worst haha im almost disgusted my self xd


----------



## derickwm

@D Mauler.

Nice rig, but your cable management is eh. I would say around 6.5/10

@marduk...lol I'mma go with a 2 on that







at least try! haha









I know mine is far from perfect but I felt like commenting...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377515*
> slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


I can haz? lol









3.14/3.14


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15378657*
> @D Mauler.
> 
> Nice rig, but your cable management is eh. I would say around 6.5/10
> 
> @marduk...lol I'mma go with a 2 on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least try! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know mine is far from perfect but I felt like commenting...


haha im just not able to make it look beautiful = = so many cable with the fan controler = = and all my fans i have no space left on the other side when i want to close the side panel i have to push it with my leg to get the thumps screwws in haha so much ghetto !


----------



## D_MaULeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15378657*
> @D Mauler.
> 
> Nice rig, but your cable management is eh. I would say around 6.5/10
> 
> @marduk...lol I'mma go with a 2 on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least try! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know mine is far from perfect but I felt like commenting...


Hahaha yeah thats true







But the reason why I didn't bundle up the rear and had them spread out is because of the fact that the cables are way too thick if I did, and i won't be able to shut my case.







But i will try to find alternatives though


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D_MaULeR;15378697*
> Hahaha yeah thats true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the reason why I didn't bundle up the rear and had them spread out is because of the fact that the cables are way too thick if I did, and i won't be able to shut my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i will try to find alternatives though


loll good luck


----------



## D_MaULeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduk666;15378706*
> loll good luck


Haha thanks!


----------



## ShadoX

Heres some quick snaps of my current setup







(just redid the WC'ing pipes ready for the 580GTX, which is still on air as seen in the pictures, I'll get around to switching it to the block eventually







)


















The fan in the bottom will also make a move back to upright against the back of the case, its only on its side/not doing much cause it won't fit under the 580 with the shroud on it


----------



## Tearik

This topic has made me want to do my utmost to make my wires invisible. So even though right now all I have is my case and fans, I've gone ahead and made the fan wires disappear almost entirely except the front and i think I'll be able to do a better job with it once I put my dvd drive in.

Will post pics once I get the rest of my parts in and have a chance to put my baby together.


----------



## v8killaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377515*
> slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


wow
10/10


----------



## [email protected]

Man they are so beautiful. It inspires me to wanna try REAL CUSTOM water cooling besides those self liquid cooling coolers. But the thing is i do know how but i still feel like a idiot on water cooling. Like what kind of distilled water would i need and how long do i have to change it. How do you flush the rad? Man i wanna go custom but i'm terrified of leaks when Corsair has a warranty for that! Lol.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15370863*
> 9/10
> look good but you should fix those loose cable on the bottom ^^


OK, is this better?









And yes, there is so little clearance between the 6950 and the drive cage that I almost couldn't fit it in. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gunfire

What do you think for an matx case with a non modular psu. My sig rig btw


----------



## XAslanX

Not bad could run the cpu power below the video card against the motherboard, 7/10.

Mine:


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX;15388866*
> Mine:


Clean and simple, the only way to go:thumb:. 8/10, just for the multicolor cables.


----------



## Zeek

Sig rig. Can't really do much about the cable bunch at bottom









@XAslanX Looks nice and clean


----------



## Adhmuz

Too much mess at the bottom there, unfortunately if your case doesn't come with good cable management you just gotta get creative and add to whats there. A lot of people on here hide that whole part of their case with a piece of aluminum or steel sheet and paint it to match.

As is, 7/10


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;15395271*
> Too much mess at the bottom there, unfortunately if your case doesn't come with good cable management you just gotta get creative and add to whats there. A lot of people on here hide that whole part of their case with a piece of aluminum or steel sheet and paint it to match.
> 
> As is, 7/10


Already on that







I have the piece just haven't got the paint to paint it yet.


----------



## t-ramp

Not a current photo:


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377515*
> slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


How the hell did you do that?! There are basically no cables in that case.
10/10.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Hey, someone at one point linked a place to buy custom sleeved extensions for power cables. Does anyone have a recommendation like that?

I can't find the original link, and I'm building another system, so I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15398783*
> Hey, someone at one point linked a place to buy custom sleeved extensions for power cables. Does anyone have a recommendation like that?
> 
> I can't find the original link, and I'm building another system, so I'd really appreciate the help!


http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=nzxt+cable+extensions&x=0&y=0


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;15398843*
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=nzxt+cable+extensions&x=0&y=0


Ah, thanks!







I have the NZXTs in my sigrig, but this LAN party machine I'm building requires blue ones.


----------



## Tator Tot

BitFenix Alchemy cables (these are like the braided cables used on Mice from Logitech.)
NZXT Sleeved Cables


----------



## staryoshi

NZXT Extensions are solid for the price. I usually get mine from Amazon.


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;15396138*
> Not a current photo:


I love that rig, it's beautiful!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15399515*


Nice work Bradley! I would, personally, recommend turning your CPU fans a bit more so you won't have to see their cables at all, but great job otherwise.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Perfect management

10/10 , sleeving is still an option but you can't do better than that : thumb:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15399515*


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15398783*
> Hey, someone at one point linked a place to buy custom sleeved extensions for power cables. Does anyone have a recommendation like that?
> 
> I can't find the original link, and I'm building another system, so I'd really appreciate the help!


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34&zenid=470703e239678dc8396a53504a930b47


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you guy's. I could make the PCI-E Power cables more tighter so they are not hanging around the bottom card, but cheers!


----------



## fast_fate

My DF-85 fan forced


----------



## EnticingSausage

9.5/10, can't really see what you could improve except sleeving.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

lol







couldnt help myself.


----------



## derickwm

 good lord man that looks like a pain


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15409644*
> good lord man that looks like a pain


lol not really pretty simple once you get your head around it.


----------



## vinton13




----------



## ramkatral

Here is the best I can manage on this horribly laid out SopranoRS...


----------



## vinton13

Rate mines.








7/10


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinton13*


rate mines.








7/10


9.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinton13*












8/10,

- Fan cable ontop of the CPU heatsink can be tighter, is that a sticker on the wires?
- On your DVD drive, looks like you could maybe run the wires up and through the slits in the bay. Or run it below it, by where the slits are where the word "lock" is on the plastic tab.
- Could curl up the wires on the bottom of the mobo up under the board and then out the side, below the sata cable.

So your airflow is from In (Left) to the CPU cooler, then up and out on the right?

Looks good!


----------



## vinton13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


8/10,

- Fan cable ontop of the CPU heatsink can be tighter, is that a sticker on the wires?
- On your DVD drive, looks like you could maybe run the wires up and through the slits in the bay. Or run it below it, by where the slits are where the word "lock" is on the plastic tab.
- *Could curl up the wires on the bottom of the mobo up under the board and then out the side, below the sata cable. *

So your airflow is from In (Left) to the CPU cooler, then up and out on the right?

Looks good!


Not quite sure what you mean by the text in bold.
And yes, you are right about the airflow.

EDIT: And yesh, that is indeed a sticker on the wires. It now occurred to me that I can cut it out.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinton13*












7/10

If you can, try to rotate the left fan on your cooler so that the wire doesn't show,also painting the front I/O's black would be great.

No one rated mine


----------



## EnticingSausage

10/10, really like that case


----------



## Ealae




----------



## DarkHollow

I want to sleeve my PSU, however.... I dont want to pull all the freaking pins, that and, my PCIE cables need extensions so I may end up just doing extensions and some longer bolts, I need either some M3 or M4 probably 2x the length I have to ensure good airflow to the PSU but.... now that my 480 is on water it barely gets warm compared to the heat it had going on while it was on air.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Here is projects **Night Fire** cabling job after I came up with the following idea to cover up the ugly colored wiring of the Gentle Typhoons

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...tting-you.html


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ealae;15414409*


That's a dirty chipset fan there


----------



## clickhere.exe

The frankenstein HTPC, pretty inconsistent mgmt, but Scout owners will probably know that feel too:


----------



## elektrohora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali;15377515*
> slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!


There´s just this one wire in the top left from the fan that you could perhaps hide a little bit better. Other than that it looks great 9.9/10


----------



## Rumilsurion

Update: I posted here before with my cable management. I didn't like the layout so I gave it another shot.

This time I went and bought some cable tie mounts that stick. It still looks like a rats nest on the back panel but everything is flat and I have no problem closing the side panel.


----------



## c0ld

Here is mine, cant flip the PSU upside-down so I cant run the CPU power cable to the back. And the stupid USB 3.0 header runs to the back gotta get some of those adapters to plug it to the motherboard. Other than that what do you guys think


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


Update: I posted here before with my cable management. I didn't like the layout so I gave it another shot.

This time I went and bought some cable tie mounts that stick. It still looks like a rats nest on the back panel but everything is flat and I have no problem closing the side panel.

-snips-


9/10!








If you can possibly straighten the cables as they come off the motherboard (or have them all bend at the same angle) it would be 10.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Here is mine, cant flip the PSU upside-down so I cant run the CPU power cable to the back. And the stupid USB 3.0 header runs to the back gotta get some of those adapters to plug it to the motherboard. Other than that what do you guys think









-snip-


Honestly? 6/10. There's a lot that needs to be done here.


----------



## odditory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Hey, someone at one point linked a place to buy custom sleeved extensions for power cables. Does anyone have a recommendation like that?

I can't find the original link, and I'm building another system, so I'd really appreciate the help!










I've been looking for some myself to clean up my case, the trouble is all the prefab single sleeved cables I find are extension cables (male to female) - I have a fully modular PSU (silverstone 1200w) so I need male-to-male so I don't have lots of extra cable length to manage behind the motherboard tray where room is already tight.

Anyone know if male-to-male prefab cables exist outside of DIY? If nothing else I'll make them myself but figured I'd try to pay a few bucks to avoid the risk of miswiring.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csc tiscali*


slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!










Suggestions welcome? pff, there is nothing to suggest, this comp looks AMAZING! +Rep for being the best looking case I have ever seen.. Powerful too.


----------



## Qasual

Kay some of you guys may have seen my Zalman Z9+ case wiring and I definitely loved the critism. I switched over to a new case (600T) bought on sale for $80 bucks so here's another go at my wiring skills!

Second go, from the first attempt!

















The head was hard to install.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Kay some of you guys may have seen my Zalman Z9+ case wiring and I definitely loved the critism. I switched over to a new case (600T) bought on sale for $80 bucks so here's another go at my wiring skills!

Second go, from the first attempt!
-snip-

The head was hard to install.










9.9/10! You'd get a 10 if you make this extremely minor change:
you see the hole forward of the PSU? There are a couple cables showing at the edges. Just push those back a teensy bit.


----------



## odditory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csc tiscali*


slowly being refined...i call it the cm "snow" sniper case...suggestions welcome!










nice white theme.. if you wanted to get fancy you could get some evga backplates for those GTX 580's and have them powder coated white.. i've seen it done in another color, looks great. i just worry that those 580's are starved for air being so close to one another. and you'd need a different case if you wanted to go custom water on them since there's no clearance on the bottom after the last card.

corsair's gpu coolers are right around the corner though - they'd go perfect with those cards since the tubing comes out of the back and they'll let you maintain 2-slots per card unlike custom blocks which need a fitting after the last card to continue the loop.

question: did you make that white metal housing that covers the PSU yourself or did it come with the case?


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15425966*
> 9.9/10! You'd get a 10 if you make this extremely minor change:
> you see the hole forward of the PSU? There are a couple cables showing at the edges. Just push those back a teensy bit.


I knew someone would point that out!

I saw it too, but I posted up the pictures already but it's already fixed. When I was doing the wiring I shifted pushed it all over out of the window but it got shifted back when I was wiring al the fan controller cables. You can see hints of them on the lining of the case where I tucked the wires.

Thanks for the tip, it was fixed already and Thank you so much for the rating. It makes me more confident on making wire position choices.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Just installed my loop & its time for round 2. Lemme know what you guys think!


















































Posted quite a few pictures because im excited on the way it turned out








& sorry for the bad quality pics. Phones suck!


----------



## Preim

Pics aren't loading :\

EDIT: NVM

looks clean man


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Progression in 2 months.


----------



## danttruong

here's mine


----------



## swindle

1/10


----------



## Qasual

Definitely more wire routing and hiding could have been done.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danttruong;15428775*
> here's mine


Ummm....

1/10

I still see all the cables and they aren't even sleeved. Get a dremel and go have fun


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danttruong*


here's mine











Is that the before pic? Post up the after!


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Is that the before pic? Post up the after!


Haha i lolled so much xD


----------



## ja3s

HAF 912 with Corsair H100


----------



## Abenlog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*


Just installed my loop & its time for round 2. Lemme know what you guys think!









Posted quite a few pictures because im excited on the way it turned out








& sorry for the bad quality pics. Phones suck!


No one has commented on the dog in the PC? HOW?!

10/10 for random animal curiosity.


----------



## ramkatral

Okay, I did even more work. I really pushed the case to its limits trying to do this. When you rate this, do so on a scale that considers the SopranoRS has absolutely no management built in and requires me to hide 100% behind the drive bays, and it has little space to work with... So be gentle and rate the completed product please...


----------



## ja3s

^ 9/10. I think you could have hid a few more of those wires out of the way. But it still lookds great.


----------



## ramkatral

Eh, I coulda, but it was more a matter of I ran totally out of space on the backside. Anything else and the panel wouldn't go on. I'll post a pic of the back later... It'll make you chuckle. Thanks for the rating!


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramkatral*


Eh, I coulda, but it was more a matter of I ran totally out of space on the backside. Anything else and the panel wouldn't go on. I'll post a pic of the back later... It'll make you chuckle. Thanks for the rating!


Little touches here and there like the bottom of the mobo those wires could be straightened out to add that little bit of cleaness.









Great job!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abenlog*


No one has commented on the dog in the PC? HOW?!

10/10 for random animal curiosity.










Hah, thanks


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Little touches here and there like the bottom of the mobo those wires could be straightened out to add that little bit of cleaness.









Great job!


Yea unfortunately those are those unisleeved I/O cables from performancepcs and they're stiff and don't wanna straighten out any more. I tried to force them until the pins started bending and stopped.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramkatral*


Yea unfortunately those are those unisleeved I/O cables from performancepcs and they're stiff and don't wanna straighten out any more. I tried to force them until the pins started bending and stopped.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


Oh so zip tying won't work ?


----------



## Spykerv

Bump for moar picthurs. I nedz some maorz. plox

No seriously this page has not pictures.
BUMP FOR PICTURES!!!


----------



## ramkatral

Nah, I zip tied the crap outta them. I wish they weren't so stiff. This is what I had to do on the back.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## connzy

tips on making my cable management better :|


----------



## Boinz

I assume the cable going under the corsair radiator is the 8 pin for the CPU?

If so, is there a way you can run it at the top? or thru the main hole behind the CPU?


----------



## t-ramp




----------



## TheRockMonsi

t-ramp, that looks amazing!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## t-ramp

Thanks.


----------



## EpicPie

@ t-ramp. Ugly tubing colour imo. But nice rig and cable management.


----------



## t-ramp

Thanks. I just wanted something different - it's more subdued and less noticeable in normal circumstances, anyway.


----------



## EpicPie

The green tubing, I see it.


----------



## connzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boinz*


I assume the cable going under the corsair radiator is the 8 pin for the CPU?

If so, is there a way you can run it at the top? or thru the main hole behind the CPU?


no it wont, its about 2cm to short


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy;15465350*
> no it wont, its about 2cm to short


Doesn't that always piss you off in the worst way? I know it does me.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy;15465350*
> no it wont, its about 2cm to short


a cheap extension would fix it


----------



## connzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;15468451*
> a cheap extension would fix it


what is it called, or even better link me one from ebay or something








i will buy it asap.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy;15468866*
> what is it called, or even better link me one from ebay or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will buy it asap.


http://www.amazon.com/CB-8P-8-Pin-Motherboard-Extension-Premium/dp/B0036ORCJY]This is my personal favorite[/URL]


----------



## connzy

just bought the extension, pretty keen to get rid of that bloody blue wire and hide it around the back!!
thank you all, anything else i can do while im at it to make the inside of my case look better









edit: looking back at the pic, i hate those damn grey "I/O" i think there called cables. they're on my list next, i think i might sleeve them black so they dont stand out as much?
Also after that on my list is a nice modular psu







i wont be able to afford it htough till after schoolies. :\\


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *connzy*


just bought the extension, pretty keen to get rid of that bloody blue wire and hide it around the back!!
thank you all, anything else i can do while im at it to make the inside of my case look better









edit: looking back at the pic, i hate those damn grey "I/O" i think there called cables. they're on my list next, i think i might sleeve them black so they dont stand out as much?
Also after that on my list is a nice modular psu







i wont be able to afford it htough till after schoolies. :\\


well if youre like me and dont want to go through the hassle of sleeving everything, just buy sleeved extensions like the one you just got. All thats missing is one for your 24pin and your 6-8pin for your gpu! It'll run you a total of about $30-$40 when its all said and done but it'll save you tons of time.


----------



## Nemesis158

Still need to get some gpu extensions at some point.....


----------



## Savagex

Here's mine... pretty simple, thinking of adding another intake fan, but not sure where to put it. I have a 140mm exhaust fan mounted on the side over top of the 580's.

EDIT: My sound card isn't in this picture, it sits in between the 580's =(


----------



## Rumilsurion

Just added a second MSI GTX 560 ti Hawk. Few pictures below.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm going to be adding a hand-made PSU shroud when time allows. I'm also going to add a NZXT sleeved LED kit around the edges because the Bitfenix Spectre fans are disappointingly dim when used with my fan controller.

Note: You can't see the white 6-pin extension in the HDD bay when the PC is assembled


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savagex*


Here's mine... pretty simple, thinking of adding another intake fan, but not sure where to put it. I have a 140mm exhaust fan mounted on the side over top of the 580's.

EDIT: My sound card isn't in this picture, it sits in between the 580's =(











Looks rather sexy. BUT change the sidefan to intake instead of exhaust.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

My attempt at cable management







Some very very tidy looking rigs on here
















[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bg92

What do you guys think about my attempt?


----------



## [email protected]

I like the UV thing going







I do it too


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savagex*


Here's mine... pretty simple, thinking of adding another intake fan, but not sure where to put it. I have a 140mm exhaust fan mounted on the side over top of the 580's.

EDIT: My sound card isn't in this picture, it sits in between the 580's =(












Do you live in Vancouver by any chance ?


----------



## Savagex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15493607*
> Do you live in Vancouver by any chance ?


Calgary actually =) Why do you ask ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Progression in 2 months.


----------



## mikupoiss

Dude! These colors... they don't match


----------



## Sizomu

I updated my System, and I wanted to share..............


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savagex*


Calgary actually =) Why do you ask ?


Oh, we have the same heat sink and it was on sale in my area for $25. Thought you may have been a local.

Nice rig though!
I say.... 7.5/10, I think some cables could be hidden better like the fans could be turned where the wire could be almost invisible when looked at and the PSU cables could be straightened out for a clean look. Maybe the video cards power could look a little more symmetrical, that might help too.

Still pretty bad arse wiring you got there.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;15498738*
> Dude! These colors... they don't match


I already got sky blue tube but to lazy to take down my loop. Other then that one the CPU clock is red.


----------



## Worldshaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


Dude! These colors... they don't match










Blue and orange!...he's gotta be a Broncos fan?


----------



## frogger4

It's an Antec 900. What can I say









But seriously. This case has no usable cable management.


----------



## Big Wiggly

@frogger4 cut some holes in there man.

my recently built:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frogger4*


It's an Antec 900. What can I say









But seriously. This case has no usable cable management.











You did not even try. Look my old A900. It was a joy to work with.


----------



## Qasual

=I just want to say, EVERYONE'S CASES LOOKS SO COOL!


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## iamlongtime

:cheers:whoops dbl post! *drunk!


----------



## iamlongtime

your avatar makes me want to bite you!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;15510433*
> your avatar makes me want to bite you!


.......wat


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;15510516*
> .......wat


Look at his last post...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;15510429*
> :cheers:whoops dbl post! *drunk!


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4;15501913*
> It's an Antec 900. What can I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously. This case has no usable cable management.


Dude... My soprano rs is tiny and has no cable management and no space behind mobo tray and I have very little wire showing. I didn't cut a hole one. You put in no effort at all.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Cid

Still needs some work. I've got some white BitFenix Alchemy cables en route to make it prettier and some extra fans as well. The only thing I don't know how to fix are the front I/O cables that plug into the bottom of the mobo. There isn't a cutout alongside there so I have to route them through the same hole as all the PSU cables which means they're showing too much 'skin' for my liking.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4;15501913*
> It's an Antec 900. What can I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously. This case has no usable cable management.


1200w for that rig? What?!

And Antec 900 doesnt have bad cable management.


----------



## Qasual

^ Yeah, fans can be flipped and wires to be tucked. Dang!


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak;15510550*
> Look at his last post...


Haha


----------



## Atham

Cable management is not my job. Going to get a new PSU. That is when you guys will see my mad skills in cable-management!


----------



## kevininsimi

Proud new owner of the FT02... please rate my cable management. Thank you!!










Still not done, will add some blue LEDs and I'm probably going to sleeve the top 120mm fan, those colored wires are driving me insane. lol


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak;15510550*
> Look at his last post...


Lol it's true!! I dont like mardy avatars though!


----------



## Boomer0369

Here's my rig wiring not as sleek as some but still clean enough for me. LOL


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer0369;15516682*
> Here's my rig wiring not as sleek as some but still clean enough for me. LOL


clean enough for you? then why are you posting a photo for a rating?









6/10

no biggie, but you can still hide a few things.


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer0369;15516682*
> Here's my rig wiring not as sleek as some but still clean enough for me. LOL


Yea I have to agree with the 6 score. I can see several easy things that could be done.

Is that fan right up against the video card? If so, how's the air moving through it?

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Pozpenguin

What would Classify as a 1/10

Wait, Nope I don't even want to know...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer0369;15516682*
> Here's my rig wiring not as sleek as some but still clean enough for me. LOL


4/10







you should maybe run some of the cables behind the mobo tray. If they're not long enough, get extensions.

mine:


----------



## silvrr

^Very nice and clean for a test bench. 10/10


----------



## ZaG

Wrong post


----------



## Yottie

This is what I have learned from watching you guys & girls do your thing .


----------



## ZealotKi11er

All looks good but just because the cables are sleeved doesn't make it a 10/10, They look very distorted. I would try to tighten them up.

9.5/10


----------



## ZaG

10/10 Amazing skills there really have come a long way. Awesome man maybe you could teach me a thing or 2.


----------



## Boomer0369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral;15518472*
> Yea I have to agree with the 6 score. I can see several easy things that could be done.
> 
> Is that fan right up against the video card? If so, how's the air moving through it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


Ramktral...there is a few mm's seperating the Video card from the CPU cooler. I decided to go this way as the CPU cooler is pulling air from bottom and pushing out the top of the case. It was an attempt to hopefully offer extra cooling for the GPU(planning on SLI another GTX 580 once I get it) from what I hear the top card tends to run rather warm. I think I was hoping for a venturi affect of some kind. Real Temp showing the CPU is staying plenty chilled enough. Wirings a different story wanted a UD5 or 7 but couldn't find one during the recall. That's the bad thing with the UD4 there aren't enough power fan plugs on the board and some of the locations for the existing ones are put in poor spots atleast for the orientation that I have. Not going to change it now LOL!


----------



## Kariz-Matik

My first build, so be kind. And I'm bummed that I didn't sleeve the MOBO power pin wires -- TBH, I had no idea that I could when I put this thing together - As my sig' says, I'm a noob.

But alas, I'm too lazy anyway so it doesn't realllllllllly matter. Right? Right?!


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik;15527527*
> My first build, so be kind. And I'm bummed that I didn't sleeve the MOBO power pin wires -- TBH, I had no idea that I could when I put this thing together - As my sig' says, I'm a noob.
> 
> But alas, I'm too lazy anyway so it doesn't realllllllllly matter. Right? Right?!


very impressive! good quality photo, and nice job matching the RAM heatsink color with that of your mobo...cool look. and you addressed the only cable issues yourself, so that being the case, 9/10!


----------



## Qasual

That's a clean set up there Yottie and Kariz.








You make me wanna post up mine again for fun!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yottie;15526062*
> This is what I have learned from watching you guys & girls do your thing .


Great job 10/10.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik;15527527*
> My first build, so be kind. And I'm bummed that I didn't sleeve the MOBO power pin wires -- TBH, I had no idea that I could when I put this thing together - As my sig' says, I'm a noob.
> 
> But alas, I'm too lazy anyway so it doesn't realllllllllly matter. Right? Right?!


Looks great 9/10.I would have given you a 10 but you used blue SATA cables insted of black.


----------



## Qasual

Couldn't help but post my old picture. You guys have such cool set ups.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972;15528237*
> Looks great 9/10.I would have given you a 10 but you used blue SATA cables insted of black.


I know, hey?! They're truly bugging me now - I only really noticed them when I took this photo. I really can't be bothered to go back in and change it all. I might one day! Haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15528124*
> very impressive! good quality photo, and nice job matching the RAM heatsink color with that of your mobo...cool look. and you addressed the only cable issues yourself, so that being the case, 9/10!


Thanks so much! And to be honest, the RAM was pure coincidence, haha! I ordered online with no images - When it showed up, I was happy as larry!

And cheers re: photo -- I'm a photographer by trade. I spent a little too long taking photos of it today, haha! Two others I took if you're bored,

http://kariz-matik.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/1.jpg
http://kariz-matik.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/2.jpg


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik;15528905*
> Thanks so much! And to be honest, the RAM was pure coincidence, haha! I ordered online with no images - When it showed up, I was happy as larry!


You had great luck! I also ordered similar RipjawsX and just picked the one with the best timing (4GBXH), but didn't realise they come in different colours so mine is black with blue on the sticker. I would like to exchange them to match my P8H61, but the place I ordered from doesn't carry the blue 4GBXMs


----------



## fakeblood

First time post on here.

My latest build


































the sleeving on the PSU end is a bit sloppy. but not too fussed about it


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood;15539769*
> First time post on here.
> 
> My latest build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sleeving on the PSU end is a bit sloppy. but not too fussed about it


what good would a rating do you? your pc is hooked up beautifully...i wouldn't change a thing. 10/10 from me.

and WELCOME to OCN!


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

SO ENVIOUS, I hate how they only did the full PCB cover on the p67 =*(!!!

Great looking cables/overall system though, 10/10!

Nick


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot;15539863*
> SO ENVIOUS, I hate how they only did the full PCB cover on the p67 =*(!!!
> 
> Great looking cables/overall system though, 10/10!
> 
> Nick


i'd give anything, or pay anyone to make an aftermarket TUF cover for my p8p67 pro. but the sabertooth was made with that in mind, so my board may get warm, but it looks damn good.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Not finished yet as it was kinda just threw together so i could install BF3


----------



## fakeblood

cheers guys.

Next step is to fully watercool! although will have to wait till after xmas


----------



## l3eans

MY power supply got so much Fck*** cables I can't deal with them. Best I could do.

Edit - for any of you that are curious of my other GTX 460, its currently inside my hp, as the GT210 burnt out inside.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3eans*


MY power supply got so much Fck*** cables I can't deal with them. Best I could do.

Edit - for any of you that are curious of my other GTX 460, its currently inside my hp, as the GT210 burnt out inside.


dude, it's not THAT bad. i'd give it an 8/10...doing the best you can with what you have, which is a lot of cables. when i started my mod, i cut a bunch of cables right off my PSU because i didn't know anything. Then i realized that as i needed them again, i soldered them back on, never having used a soldering iron in my life. it's honestly no big deal, except for the whole warranty thing, which i realized from day one of my mod was never going to be a factor because i fully intended on f-ing with everything.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3eans*


MY power supply got so much Fck*** cables I can't deal with them. Best I could do.

Edit - for any of you that are curious of my other GTX 460, its currently inside my hp, as the GT210 burnt out inside.


PB4UGO is right, that's not too bad at all. The only thing is the CPU cable, but otherwise I'd say that's some solid management there. Good job.


----------



## l3eans

Thanks guys. I was expecting quite lower than that because of my cpu cable. its too short, I need extensions.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3eans*


Thanks guys. I was expecting quite lower than that because of my cpu cable. its too short, I need extensions.


we're not THAT nit-picky...you did good....have you actually looked at some of the submissions in this thread*? trust me, you're in good shape.

*no disrespect intended toward those who have let cables run amok in their pc's. it happens. i have started many embarrassing threads on cables...do a search LOL


----------



## Furball Zen

Now that some nicer people are posting here, ill give it a shot again....

3 year old build on my web server










Wifes PSU


----------



## Badwrench

Looks good furball, 9/10 on the server build.

Wifies psu looks killer. I love when bright paracord is used. Looks like purple and pink? hard to tell. Pictures of the whole build?


----------



## Furball Zen

Red/purple. Not finished/started yet. Waiting on my mobo/chip/mem so she can have my sig system components. Although i did clean up and start figuring out how ill mod the Sunbeam acrylic case last night. Didnt take any pics cause my photo space has a lot of acrylic scrap on it right now lol.

And why not 10/10? Just curious what makes one person over another think that way. Last time i posted some jerk said 2/10 so i deleted the post.


----------



## darthjoe229

Anybody know of people who build extensions into the PSU? Because I'd pay someone to physically lengthen my cables and sleeve them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Anybody know of people who build extensions into the PSU? Because I'd pay someone to physically lengthen my cables and sleeve them.


FTW PC will do it.

The owners are both former moderators & editors from OCN as well, great guys and will even do a service like a powder coat on the PSU.


----------



## Furball Zen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Anybody know of people who build extensions into the PSU? Because I'd pay someone to physically lengthen my cables and sleeve them.


PM'd.


----------



## JustusIV

What do you guys think of my cables?


----------



## Qasual

Duff man!


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justusiv*


what do you guys think of my cables?










eviscerated case...IT LOOKS LIKE THE CASES GUTS ARE OUT!!!


----------



## MMJA

Looks like a scene out of a slasher film.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustusIV;15545544*
> What do you guys think of my cables?










I have never seen anything that clean before







I give you a 1002468935 out of 10


----------



## BradleyW

10/10

*Troll Face*


----------



## Moheevi_chess

I think you might have a storage deficiency problem!


----------



## JustusIV

I have never been good with cable management. Although normally its not that bad. Was doing some testing when that was taken a few years back. But come to think of it, i still have two hd's on top of my case currently


----------



## peeinginthepool

new rig


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool;15547603*
> new rig


Cmon man you can do better than that.. expecially with a case thats meant for cable management!

5/10.

If you have any question PM me, we have the same case


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool;15547603*
> new rig


Man why not hide all those wires behind the tray? And why wouldnt you run the 24 pin through the hole there beside the mobo? 4/10... Lack of effort.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## peeinginthepool

because im really lazy, they were all behind, then i reconfigured them and this is the state they are in now. I need a free weekend to sit down tear down and rewire, its hard because i change hardware so often...


----------



## charlesquik

there is hole right next motherboard for a reason lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool;15548312*
> because im really lazy, they were all behind, then i reconfigured them and this is the state they are in now. I need a free weekend to sit down tear down and rewire, its hard because i change hardware so often...


but the wires stay in the same place when you change hardware


----------



## peeinginthepool

When i Install a New CPU Cooler (this is at least the 4th i've used with this case) I remove every thing, when i Swap PSU's, well the cables do come out. When I add Hard Drives, Fans etc.. having a modular PSU means Adding more Cables to Facilitate the New Hardware.

The 24 Pin was behind the Motherboard, then i needed to get at other cables ... and it ended up going around??.. *I have no excuse this case was meant for cable routing.
*
Hopefully while the better half is away I'll sit down and redo the whole thing.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustusIV*


What do you guys think of my cables?










Now that is funny!


----------



## Qasual

Can I get some feedback for my post on 1846, I know there's those wires on in the small cutout which I already tucked but I feel that I'm missing small details right now ...


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Can I get some feedback for my post on 1846, I know there's those wires on in the small cutout which I already tucked but I feel that I'm missing small details right now ...


Looks good to me. I would personally pull the wires tighter. It's very noticable that there's a good bit of slack in them when they come out of the holes. Snug em up a bit.


----------



## Qasual

Oh thank you, I personally like to give my wires lots of slack to prevent any unnecessary pressure on the pins or connecters.

I'll give them a nice tug and try to keep them at the limit before I feel that it's too much.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Can I get some feedback for my post on 1846, I know there's those wires on in the small cutout which I already tucked but I feel that I'm missing small details right now ...


I agree with the slack part, pull them a little tighter







I give it a 9/10. If you sleeved the cable's and got rid of the red sata cable's it would be a 10/10 ease! good luck man!


----------



## Monocog007

Well, what does OCN think of my rig?



















First is without flash, second does. Ignore the Intel SLI bridge sitting on my PSU.


----------



## ramkatral

Awful lot of cable showing behind those drives. No where to stash it? And no way to run the PCI-e cables out any closer to the cards? Mostly asking because I'm unsure as to the cable management layout of the HAFs


----------



## langer1972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*










Couldn't help but post my old picture. You guys have such cool set ups.


9.5/10 I would have used black sata cables.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monocog007*


Well, what does OCN think of my rig?



















First is without flash, second does. Ignore the Intel SLI bridge sitting on my PSU.










10/10 I love blue I am a sucker for it.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *langer1972*


9.5/10 I would have used black sata cables.










but as far as organization, that's masterful...looks like he absolutely hates cables, i love it!


----------



## Qasual

Hahaha oh my, thanks a bunch guys. I'm poor so I used what came with the case and my parts. But YES, I will definitely look for some black SATA's and sleeves. Now I'm contemplating to take a picture with a non black crossfire bridge now. Hahaha!

Thank you so much everyone for the comments about the organization, I don't think I could say much about the back though.









I have some wires hiding, so maybe you can spot them!


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Hahaha oh my, thanks a bunch guys. I'm poor so I used what came with the case and my parts. But YES, I will definitely look for some black SATA's and sleeves. Now I'm contemplating to take a picture with a non black crossfire bridge now. Hahaha!

Thank you so much everyone for the comments about the organization, I don't think I could say much about the back though.









I have some wires hiding, so maybe you can spot them!


seriously...your cabling is great. i have purposely omitted photos from the "other" side of my rig in my profile for a reason. i honestly don't think it matters. it's pretty horrific in my case though...but whatever. noone ever see's it but me.


----------



## Qasual

I'm flattered this is my third rebuild of my system; twice in a Zalman Z9+. That's where I started and than transfered it all over to my 600T. It's really my first build but just redone a few times and I'm improving everytime.

But those pictures is my first 600T build with my set up and I have nott rebuilt it yet.

Cheers, I'll keep everyone posted when I get my CF set up and maybe some black cables!


----------



## PB4UGO

Monocog007....i really like your build, but the boring grey interior of your case really bugs me....if it were black, i'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## Whittenboy

Still waiting on the extra 8GB of ram, CPU and new graphics card but opinions so far?


----------



## darthjoe229

Try tightening down the cables where they come out of the PSU, there's extra stuff hanging out there you don't need. I think you could tighten down the 24 pin, too. Otherwise, SLEEVE. Maybe some green and black









And wheres power for the second GPU?


----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Try tightening down the cables where they come out of the PSU, there's extra stuff hanging out there you don't need. I think you could tighten down the 24 pin, too. Otherwise, SLEEVE. Maybe some green and black









And wheres power for the second GPU?


I just posted my new system so far when it's finished hopefully there will be no cables showing









Im waiting on my new 6970 so my old but faithful pair of 4870x2's are in there just for somewhere to keep them







that's why i didn't bother plugging them in :L


----------



## ohioviper

Well hows she look ?


----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohioviper;15556026*
> Well hows she look ?


nice man 8/10


----------



## ramkatral

Eh, it drives me crazy to see cables hanging unkept behind the drive racks. And it still seems somewhat un thought out. 6.5/10

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Qasual

Your top and exhaust fans wires can be tucked behind with your mono power cable. Visable cables in the back could be tucked and zap strapped. All your sata and cables out of the psu could be straighten out and fixed in the back.









Good job by the way.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohioviper;15556026*
> Well hows she look ?


Inside 9/10, outside 2/10


----------



## carajito

My first Build.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5O9cwCGoZvA/TrLdVtE8p2I/AAAAAAAACOg/MudCjmJRjbk/s800/20111030_220817.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iixGy1Djb5c/TrLdL1Qo_RI/AAAAAAAACMw/VZMkqvpOV5k/s1024/20111029_150007.jpg


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajito;15558645*
> My first Build.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5O9cwCGoZvA/TrLdVtE8p2I/AAAAAAAACOg/MudCjmJRjbk/s800/20111030_220817.jpg
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iixGy1Djb5c/TrLdL1Qo_RI/AAAAAAAACMw/VZMkqvpOV5k/s1024/20111029_150007.jpg


not to bad with the cable's, nice hardware!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;15544437*
> Now that some nicer people are posting here, ill give it a shot again....
> 
> 3 year old build on my web server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes PSU


Wow, I'm totally digging that PSU you have there for your wife. Not only that, but I love your server rig as well. Great work!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustusIV;15545544*
> What do you guys think of my cables?


I don't.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007;15551521*
> Well, what does OCN think of my rig?


Impressive job overall. The only thing that absolutely kills it for me is that little cable going over your CPU block. If you get rid of that it would look a million times better.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajito;15558645*
> My first Build.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5O9cwCGoZvA/TrLdVtE8p2I/AAAAAAAACOg/MudCjmJRjbk/s800/20111030_220817.jpg
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iixGy1Djb5c/TrLdL1Qo_RI/AAAAAAAACMw/VZMkqvpOV5k/s1024/20111029_150007.jpg


could you run the 8pin cable for the cpu behind the mobo???


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyros07;15559216*
> could you run the 8pin cable for the cpu behind the mobo???


I'm going to bet he will need an extension to pull that off.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15559304*
> I'm going to bet he will need an extension to pull that off.


well i bet is more than enough! ;p


----------



## spyros07

What do you guys think of mine???;p
View attachment 237262


View attachment 237263


View attachment 237264

EDIT: Sorry for the crappy cell phone images!!!


----------



## EnticingSausage

9/10 if you can tuck those cables around the heatsik.


----------



## Cid

Allllrighty, finally got my sleeved extensions and fans so naturally I ripped out everything and tried to make it as tidy as possible. Be gentle.


----------



## Qasual

Flawless!


----------



## b3machi7ke

not flawless, i'd give it a 9.5/10, maybe a 9.8/10 (aka, it looks really sick







). Your front connector cords at the bottom of the motherboard, they really open and exposed. Maybe try to sleeve them, or find some way to put the sleeving up a bit higher toward the connector so there's not a lot of visible multi-colored wires. But ya know, that's the only "nit-picky" thing wrong with it, looks quite clean and nice


----------



## Cid

You are quite right, sir. But I honestly don't know how, the best I can think of is cutting an opening alongside the bottom of the mobo so they don't all have to crawl through that one hole near the PSU, which would allow me to tighten them more and then just, I dunno, use a black marker to colour the wires black.


----------



## Qasual

I honestly let that one slide but everything was so clean it's practically flawless to me, -I'm a low standard person. D:


----------



## BradleyW

10/10 for the above system. it took me a good 5 seconds to notice wires!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spyros07*


What do you guys think of mine???;p
Attachment 237262

Attachment 237263

Attachment 237264
EDIT: Sorry for the crappy cell phone images!!!


I'm liking it!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cid*


Allllrighty, finally got my sleeved extensions and fans so naturally I ripped out everything and tried to make it as tidy as possible. Be gentle.




















That looks great Cid, nice work!!!!!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

This is my second computer build of all time! so do not be to harsh lol


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*


This is my second computer build of all time! so do not be to harsh lol










Looks good man 8.5/10


----------



## Boinz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*


This is my second computer build of all time! so do not be to harsh lol










Looks good, only thing I would do is that 8pin CPU plug top left, tug it a little more so there isn't much excess slack.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!;15572960*
> This is my second computer build of all time! so do not be to harsh lol


9/10 for a non modular psu


----------



## l3eans

Fixed my cables! Rate plox


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;15577200*
> 9/10 for a non modular psu


ouch haha...that's being picky. honestly, mine would actually look worse with a modular PSU. but my build is very, very, very white, and i love there's only one hole that the cables come out of...works for me, but i understand the convenience of modulars for sure.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15577357*
> ouch haha...that's being picky. honestly, mine would actually look worse with a modular PSU. but my build is very, very, very white, and i love there's only one hole that the cables come out of...works for me, but i understand the convenience of modulars for sure.


i thought it was a compliment lol he did a great job for a non modular. besides its really hard to give 10/10 these days. i wouldnt give myself that and heres mine...


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;15577477*
> i thought it was a compliment lol he did a great job for a non modular. besides its really hard to give 10/10 these days. i wouldnt give myself that and heres mine...


ouch!!!! My eyes!!!! Someone get me a doctor!!!!

11/10


----------



## Qasual

Only small thing I see are those wires near the optical bays but overall super tight!


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans;15577510*
> ouch!!!! My eyes!!!! Someone get me a doctor!!!!
> 
> 11/10


haha thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15577534*
> Only small thing I see are those wires near the optical bays but overall super tight!


yeah i gotta figure something out for that. its the cables for my pump controller. maybe i can run them around the front.


----------



## PB4UGO

Bouf...that is a tight system...nicely done!


----------



## Qasual

There should be a way to tuck it.... I can't think of any.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15577598*
> There should be a way to tuck it.... I can't think of any.


only 2 photos to go from...tough to call.

Bouf, do you have a shot with lights off in good light? that's where the good stuff really shows itself haha


----------



## Krame




----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15577628*
> only 2 photos to go from...tough to call.
> 
> Bouf, do you have a shot with lights off in good light? that's where the good stuff really shows itself haha


yep, just took one right now... the flash really brings out the ugly lol and reminds me that i gotta fill that res up some more.

just a note that ill be building a cover to take care of that psu and pump


----------



## PB4UGO

Krame....thats a 9.8. absolutely killer! your 24pin atx cable is pretty much dressed to perfection, but why are the bottom couple wires so tweaked? if they're extensions, i feel your pain...they can be rather stiff, and i've been fighting with mine to get them right.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;15577691*
> yep, just took one right now... the flash really brings out the ugly lol and reminds me that i gotta fill that res up some more.
> 
> just a note that ill be building a cover to take care of that psu and pump


yeah that one wire in the HDD bay confuses me....why is it there? doesn't look like it's connected to anything.

seriously though, i like the colors and layout of everything.

what are you thinking for the PSU/Pump cover? my sig rig is covered almost entirely in acrylic...might give you some ideas.
here's a shot of my psu cover, reservior cover and drive bay covers...


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15577753*
> yeah that one wire in the HDD bay confuses me....why is it there? doesn't look like it's connected to anything.
> 
> seriously though, i like the colors and layout of everything.


its the connectors that came with the koolance dual pump controller, its a female 3 pin end going into the controller to a 3 pin male and it continues on to a molex connector to my pump, i guess its there incase you have a pump with a 3 pin connector.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame;15577669*


Very nice. What led kit is that, or did you rig that up your self?


----------



## Krame

Thanks guys. The 24 pin cable is an extension, hard to manipulate it, its stiff. The leds are NZXT.


----------



## mrteddy

well heres mine

(last pic is where i want to mount my ssd when i get it)

im feel so noob not knowing how to post the pictures properly







help?


----------



## Qasual

Bouf could you put those wires through the those slits in the optical bays ?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame;15577669*










Definitely digging what you did with your tubes there!!!


----------



## infodump

Gonna look pretty bad following up Krame's....I love the tubes, might have to do something similar with mine, what did you use on it? 
Not really sure how to manage my GPU power cables and sata cables, might buy some more extensions for them all when I have some more money.


----------



## infodump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrteddy*


well heres mine

(last pic is where i want to mount my ssd when i get it)

im feel so noob not knowing how to post the pictures properly







help?


upload them to something like imgur.com, then copy the BBcode right from there, or just put


----------



## morencyam

@infodump 7.5/10 the top half looks really good. For the GPU's, other than sleeved extensions which you mentioned, I would recommend using some zip ties to keep the cables bundled together. I would also suggest rotating the radiator 180 degrees so the hose ports are at the top. And run the SATA cables through that cable hole right there also.
So, what do you think of mine?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*









Definitely digging what you did with your tubes there!!!


I did that same thing to my tubes on my H80 except it's UV green. Next year i'm gonna go for Superman colors. American colors. Blue and Red


----------



## Gray Fox

Here are mine (assuming that I posted it correctly). This was my first try at a better wiring job, but I'm proud of it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gray Fox*


Here are mine (assuming that I posted it correctly). This was my first try at a better wiring job, but I'm proud of it.


Looks like a very weak motherboard.

That would worry me.

And overkill PSU.

For cables I would rate about 7/10


----------



## morencyam

@Gray Fox - Everything looks great, but can you run the front I/O cables behind the mobo tray and bring them out right by the PSU. And why not run all those PSU cables through that hole as well behind the mobo tray? How you have it now, I'd give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


@infodump 7.5/10 the top half looks really good. For the GPU's, other than sleeved extensions which you mentioned, I would recommend using some zip ties to keep the cables bundled together. I would also suggest rotating the radiator 180 degrees so the hose ports are at the top. And run the SATA cables through that cable hole right there also.
So, what do you think of mine?










Man, that's definitely bad-ass right there!!!! I was hoping to do an orange/black color scheme for a PC that I want to build later on. This is great though!!!!!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


So, what do you think of mine?*snip*


Definitely liking the consistent colour scheme. always nice to see something non black/white. 9/10

-Kevin


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Man, that's definitely bad-ass right there!!!! I was hoping to do an orange/black color scheme for a PC that I want to build later on. This is great though!!!!!










Thanks. I was really pleased with how well color of the xigmatek fans, tubing, and sleeve all matched. And under my UV cathode it looks even better. I'll post one without flash when I get home

Thanks, kevin. I really wanted my loop to be unique. That's also one of the reasons I got the Lund reservoir.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## morencyam

Double post


----------



## moonmanas

moved ssd.....otherwise about the same as 6 months ago, well done crucial on the blue and white ssd









Digging the previous Orange and black scheme


----------



## Shoulon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame;15577669*


Your Rig is simpl yet amazing. I'll be making my next build based of this garantee'd.


----------



## ekg84

ok, so this particular case has no cable management whatsoever, but i tried to make it as clean as possible, still working on it though, just finished sleeving my psu:


----------



## PB4UGO

ekg84, looks fantastic! don't see anything i would do differently, you've made great use of that small case...10/10.


----------



## Tnt6200

^ Agreed. That looks fantastic!


----------



## Xyphyr

Sleeved cables, you guys jelly?


----------



## PB4UGO

^i like that one ziptie you used. very effective


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15588285*
> ^i like that one ziptie you used. very effective


hahaha, my case hasn't come in yet.


----------



## Qasual

What a inefficient case... can't even handle hiding any wires.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15588024*
> ok, so this particular case has no cable management whatsoever, but i tried to make it as clean as possible, still working on it though, just finished sleeving my psu:


WOW, that looks amazing!!!!!!!!! Great stuff there ekg!!!!!!


----------



## Qasual

@ EKG - I give that a 9.9/10 because that thumb drive sticks out like a sore thumb!

Just kidding.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15588371*
> @ EKG - I give that a 9.9/10 because that thumb drive sticks out like a sore thumb!
> 
> Just kidding.


lol my poor wi-fi adapter, yea I should have taken it out for shooting









Thanx for the nice comments everyone


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15588449*
> lol my poor wi-fi adapter, yea I should have taken it out for shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for the nice comments everyone


Asus makes a nice low profile one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320049


----------



## jprovido

worst angle:








the best I could do with an old case with zero cable management features and a non modular PSU







had to drill holes on the back of the motherboard tray to make way for the four 6+2 pins and the 24 pin cables


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;15588468*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best I could do with an old case with zero cable management features and a non modular PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to drill holes on the back of the motherboard tray to make way for the four 6+2 pins and the 24 pin cables


8/10 imo, looks great given what you have to work with, nzxt sleeved extensions work great to help hide cables and clean up what you do actually see.


----------



## pelplouffe

Sorry for the pics Quality gonna post some more on monday










So what u guy think of the wirring job?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr;15588584*
> 8/10 imo, looks great given what you have to work with, nzxt sleeved extensions work great to help hide cables and clean up what you do actually see.


I actually had a 24pin sleeved extension a while back but I broke it. when I cleaned my pc and put it back I overstressed the extensions and broke some wires good thing it didng cause any damage to my motherboard when some wire*s* weren't making contact


















it looked much better with the sleeves







dunno how I can get it repaired. I don't think I can replace it with low quality ones that I can buy. I was thinking of getting one from my defective 700w PSU


----------



## morencyam

As mentioned previously, here's a shot with the the UV cathode and no flash


----------



## PB4UGO

^ never been a UV fan, but i love orange, and it looks great in your PC...very nice.


----------



## 996gt2

Best I could do given tight quarters and a non-modular PSU. Have at it.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr;15588466*
> Asus makes a nice low profile one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320049


yea, i have even smaller one in my other build:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315091

its cheap too


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15588691*
> Best I could do given tight quarters and a non-modular PSU. Have at it.


great hardware you have! tough with a micro mobo though because you're inviting more cable into your line of sight. what i love about the A05 is you can max out the surface area of the mobo tray with a full ATX board, and cables are kind of hidden naturally because everything occurs around the edges.

There is so much you can do in your case to minimize wire clutter/visibility, but you have to be willing to drill/dremel/cover/conceal ...anything is doable with that case.
you can't blame non-modular. i like to think i dealt with that problem fairly well.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;15588677*
> As mentioned previously, here's a shot with the the UV cathode and no flash


What cathode setup are you using? A single 12" Logisys?

By the way... your color scheme looks eerily similar to mine! You need to get the X58A-OC, though. No 1366 orange/black setup is complete without it!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;15588837*
> What cathode setup are you using? A single 12" Logisys?
> 
> By the way... your color scheme looks eerily similar to mine! You need to get the X58A-OC, though. No 1366 orange/black setup is complete without it!
> 
> *snip*


Yes, that's exactly what I have. They do look very similar. Same Xigmatek fans, I just switched out the white LEDs with orange ones. And I had thought about getting the X58A-OC, still very tempting actually. But I think I might just hold off and upgrade to SB for the next big purchase


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;15588958*
> Xigmatek fans, I just switched out the white LEDs with orange ones.


huh! just noticed that...very cool!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15588986*
> huh! just noticed that...very cool!


It's all in the details lol


----------



## Gray Fox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;15583711*
> @Gray Fox - Everything looks great, but can you run the front I/O cables behind the mobo tray and bring them out right by the PSU. And why not run all those PSU cables through that hole as well behind the mobo tray? How you have it now, I'd give it an 8.5/10.


I tried to run the cables through the hole by the tray, but there just wasn't enough room on the opposite side of my HAF 932 for me to do so. I was sorta bummed out about that :/. Overall I think I did pretty good


----------



## Gray Fox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;15583620*
> Looks like a very weak motherboard.
> 
> That would worry me.
> 
> And overkill PSU.
> 
> For cables I would rate about 7/10


Yep, my motherboard is a bit lack luster imo but why would that worry you? I haven't heard of decreased performance or anything. So far its treating me well. The PSU is overkill, but it was on sale and I wanted lotsa headroom


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gray Fox;15592855*
> Yep, my motherboard is a bit lack luster imo but why would that worry you? I haven't heard of decreased performance or anything. So far its treating me well. The PSU is overkill, but it was on sale and I wanted lotsa headroom


Because too much of an overclock = boom boom bye bye.

Also not many features and it can affect performance.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gray Fox;15592836*
> I tried to run the cables through the hole by the tray, but there just wasn't enough room on the opposite side of my HAF 932 for me to do so. I was sorta bummed out about that :/. Overall I think I did pretty good


Design flaw. Probably one of the advantages of the HAF X over the other HAF models. I worked on a friend's HAF X and I was pleased with the layout. But as you said, for not being able to run behind the tray, you did a great job


----------



## Gray Fox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;15592968*
> Design flaw. Probably one of the advantages of the HAF X over the other HAF models. I worked on a friend's HAF X and I was pleased with the layout. But as you said, for not being able to run behind the tray, you did a great job


Thank you kindly good sir. Happy gaming!


----------



## edalbkrad

Hi , I need suggestions on how to improve my cable management. My case is small and doesnt have much space for hiding cables.

I wanna show off the UV reactive cables but not look like an octopus. Look at pics and you'll get the idea:


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad;15594392*
> Hi , I need suggestions on how to improve my cable management. My case is small and doesnt have much space for hiding cables.
> 
> I wanna show off the UV reactive cables but not look like an octopus. Look at pics and you'll get the idea:


From what i can see it looks good, but next time take the side panel off so we can properly see your system....then we can help you









Edit: still rocking IDE tape!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad;15594392*
> Hi , I need suggestions on how to improve my cable management. My case is small and doesnt have much space for hiding cables.
> 
> I wanna show off the UV reactive cables but not look like an octopus. Look at pics and you'll get the idea:
> *snip*
> *snip*


looks good so far, but take off side pannel







... ill give it a 7/10 untill we see inside








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15594529*
> From what i can see it looks good, but next time take the side panel off so we can properly see your system....then we can help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: still rocking IDE tape!


dont diss... i still have a boot drive thats IDE







(its running linux)


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15594529*
> From what i can see it looks good, but next time take the side panel off so we can properly see your system....then we can help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: still rocking IDE tape!


lol i think i still have 3 ide hdd on another rig.

here's the sidepanel off:
I think it looks messy because of many cables. Maybe I should remove the UV wrap on the mobo-front led cables and just use black sleeve on them?
Or hide sata cable under the harddrive?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad;15594944*
> lol i think i still have 3 ide hdd on another rig.
> 
> here's the sidepanel off:
> I think it looks messy because of many cables. Maybe I should remove the UV wrap on the mobo-front led cables and just use black sleeve on them?
> Or hide sata cable under the harddrive?


Not going to lie here, my brain spazed when I saw your rig at first...First thought was ohh nice water loop...with a hypere 212+...





















water loop with a heatsink???
Then I looked harder and way that was your PSU wires in the tubing, lol
It looks very nice! good job on being inventive!


----------



## GrayFawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame;15577669*


wow, that's nice.









What exactly did you use for the H80 tubing?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayFawkes;15597285*
> wow, that's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did you use for the H80 tubing?


they're called anti-kink coils


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15597172*
> Not going to lie here, my brain spazed when I saw your rig at first...First thought was ohh nice water loop...with a hypere 212+...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water loop with a heatsink???
> Then I looked harder and way that was your PSU wires in the tubing, lol
> It looks very nice! good job on being inventive!










Dude.... I did the EXACT same thing. I was like "What the hell? Is the water block attached to the hyper? ***? Oh wait, hell, those are cables!"


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame;15577669*


Woah that GPU. It isn't water cooled but it looks different lol. What is it?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral;15597674*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.... I did the EXACT same thing. I was like "What the hell? Is the water block attached to the hyper? ***? Oh wait, hell, those are cables!"


lol. Glad I wasn't the only one that had a mental seizure lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15598457*
> lol. Glad I wasn't the only one that had a mental seizure lol.


not gunna lie... i was like "oh, nice WCing set up... and nice hyper







"... didnt even thing about the fact they couldnt be used together


----------



## edalbkrad

lol ok so this means the cables look good except for the ide ribbon tape?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad;15600689*
> lol ok so this means the cables look good except for the ide ribbon tape?


it means its great way to troll people...you should post in the water cooling sections lol.


----------



## Krame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek;15598339*
> Woah that GPU. It isn't water cooled but it looks different lol. What is it?


Is an Arctic Cooling twin turbo II.


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15600704*
> it means its great way to troll people...you should post in the water cooling sections lol.











ok but seriously, doesnt it look cluttered with all the uv cables going around?

Im thinking of removing the UV wrap on the front panel cables and just use black sleeving to hide them in the background.
Also removing the UV wrap on the sata and just hide the sata under the harddrive.

What do you guys think?


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad;15601816*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok but seriously, doesnt it look cluttered with all the uv cables going around?
> 
> Im thinking of removing the UV wrap on the front panel cables and just use black sleeving to hide them in the background.
> Also removing the UV wrap on the sata and just hide the sata under the harddrive.
> 
> What do you guys think?


at firts i thought it was lc!!!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*


lol i think i still have 3 ide hdd on another rig.

here's the sidepanel off:
I think it looks messy because of many cables. Maybe I should remove the UV wrap on the mobo-front led cables and just use black sleeve on them?
Or hide sata cable under the harddrive?


























I actually am quite fond of the idea you have here. I hope you keep it this way.


----------



## MGF Derp

Rate it up. The "untidy" cables are the front panel cables that I forgot to hook up as the rig still isnt working and is being worked on.


----------



## BradleyW

8
Looks good man.


----------



## Qasual

Wow that's a lot of zap ties.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15603328*
> I actually am quite fond of the idea you have here. I hope you keep it this way.


LOL it's actually a noobish idea. Trust me i was like him a few years ago. UV sleeved psu and wraps lol. Now my system has beautiful cable management and i did custom UV sleeves and everything is perfect. Especially airflow! I'll post pics when i can.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15609119*
> Wow that's a lot of zap ties.


Only cause I havent cut them yet, otherwise there going to be like ninja zip ties.


----------



## Zeek

Cleaned up a little, suggestions would be great


----------



## csc tiscali

Added hole through PSU cover. Thanks for the comments guys. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## pelplouffe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pelplouffe*


Sorry for the pics Quality gonna post some more on monday










So what u guy think of the wirring job?


no one as an opignon?


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*


Only cause I havent cut them yet, otherwise there going to be like ninja zip ties.


Finish pictures, NAO!


----------



## staryoshi

Water-cooled CPU and sandwiched tri-SLI reference GTX580s makes dinosaurs cry :'(

You've done a great job with the cables, though


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pelplouffe;15612700*
> no one as an opignon?


Looks great, would be perfect if you could tuck away the heatsink cable.


----------



## pelplouffe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage;15614946*
> Looks great, would be perfect if you could tuck away the heatsink cable.


I know probably gonna install a 212 evo until i order my WC part


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15603328*
> I actually am quite fond of the idea you have here. I hope you keep it this way.


I did it with another rig. I think the 2nd try looks more organized.
Seems most of you guys like it so Ill try a different color on my other rig tomorrow


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek;15609938*
> Cleaned up a little, suggestions would be great


Anyone?


----------



## t-ramp

You have your cables managed very well, so I'd say 9/10 on that aspect. However, some sleeving and better photography would go a long way towards making your PC look quite nice.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pelplouffe;15615699*
> I know probably gonna install a 212 evo until i order my WC part


Nice setup pelplouffe. You can always sleeve your heatsink/fan power cable.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;15616932*
> You have your cables managed very well, so I'd say 9/10 on that aspect. However, some sleeving and better photography would go a long way towards making your PC look quite nice.


Thanks. I took the pics with my iphone since I don't have a camera to take pics with and sooner or later I will get someone to sleeve my cables. My PC is under a desk so noone really looks at it. I just have it clean so it gets good airflow


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeek*


Anyone?










Neeeeed dat sleeeeve. FTWPC is selling all of theirs on sale right now. Get on it!


----------



## seannsb

How does it look guys


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seannsb;15620915*
> -snip-
> 
> How does it look guys


Very nice. 9/10 if it's possible to tighten up those pci-e cables that are sticking out. If it's not possible, 10/10.

Here's mine, just got my new GTX 460







I did the best I could do with my crappy case and PSU. It's kinda hard when I have to try to fit wires behind the tray with no room for them, and then I have to use all 4 of my molex connectors for pci-e adapters, and the pci-e adapters are too short to hide everything behind the HDD cage. It did make me get rid of my IDE drives though because I'm using all my molex for my graphics card. I just left them in there so if I have to use them I can.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod;15621457*
> Very nice. 9/10 if it's possible to tighten up those pci-e cables that are sticking out. If it's not possible, 10/10.
> 
> Here's mine, just got my new GTX 460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the best I could do with my crappy case and PSU. It's kinda hard when I have to try to fit wires behind the tray with no room for them, and then I have to use all 4 of my molex connectors for pci-e adapters, and the pci-e adapters are too short to hide everything behind the HDD cage. It did make me get rid of my IDE drives though because I'm using all my molex for my graphics card. I just left them in there so if I have to use them I can.


not to bad. don't have a number for you but i know how having no room and short cables feels....
here is my wifes. I am going to wait to share mine until i get it DONE. I have been lazy about mine.


----------



## Ockap1812

Yeah I know horrible. The Lian Li P80 is so damn hard to work with.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

^ While there's still a lot you could do, that case not having any holes to the right side of the case is a huge hinderance. If you think you can put some holes towards the top and bottom you could tidy it up by a HUGE amount! That is of course depending on how much space between the right side panel and motherboard tray. Not to mention you may not care enough to do any of that. Otherwise I give it a 5/10 as it stands just for the fact that none of the cables are really pulled back or tied down!

Nick


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ockap1812;15626472*
> Yeah I know horrible. The Lian Li P80 is so damn hard to work with.


With your rig, I stongly suggest you get a better case! the CM690II can be had for cheap and IMO its one of the best case's on the market!


----------



## pelplouffe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;15617067*
> Nice setup pelplouffe. You can always sleeve your heatsink/fan power cable.


TRue i still have some MDPC Small black left from my other build (like 2 feet left of all my order)

Always gonna be better!

Thanks didnt even think about it


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ockap1812;15626472*
> Yeah I know horrible. The Lian Li P80 is so damn hard to work with.


Had the same case packed full with 4 radiators, 3 gpus, and 6 HDDs. You can do it. Just takes some planning. It's not bad if you have a modular psu and/ or custom sleeve and length cables. Takes all of 3 hours to do the entire harness and cleans it up immensely


----------



## ekg84

ive tightened some of my cables up, not easy to work with this case - no cable management at all


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15629244*
> ive tightened some of my cables up, not easy to work with this case - no cable management at all


Looks good to me 9.5/10.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit;15626098*
> here is my wifes. I am going to wait to share mine until i get it DONE. I have been lazy about mine.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

^ Not the worst but not the best either 7/10 for the messy sata cables =D. BTW is that a 240 MM Rad with either 2 120's in push/1 120 + Shroud and a 120 in pull with nothing moving air through the top half except for the PSU exhaust? If so, WIN haha!

Nick


----------



## Triscuit

i had 4 fans on it but the top two fell off... the holes are stripped and its for my wife... she doesn't do much right now. the sats cables are the best they will get lol


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*


Looks good 9/10


----------



## PB4UGO

just curious....ekg's build: why 9's and 9.5's?

curious why he doesn't get a 10.

are you guys retail managers or something?

do you not give 10's based on the principal that one can always do better?

he gets a 10 from me, because i do not think that i, nor anyone else here, could do better with what he has. that's a 10.


----------



## EnticingSausage

10 from me, sleeving looks great and I can't see any room for improvment.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Based on the angle shown for ekg84's build I would say 10


----------



## Mumbles37

Me too, 10--that's as clean as you can get.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoulon*
> 
> Your Rig is simpl yet amazing. I'll be making my next build based of this garantee'd.


wow that is really awesome


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoulon*
> 
> Your Rig is simpl yet amazing. I'll be making my next build based of this garantee'd.


wow that is really awesome


----------



## Katcilla

Definitely a 10 from me, brilliant work for a mid-tower with no cable management.


----------



## intermission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali*
> 
> Added hole through PSU cover. Thanks for the comments guys. Suggestions welcome!


I love it, so clean and pretty.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> I love it, so clean and pretty.


I concur. The hole in the PSU cover really lines up the cables nicely. How nervous were you when you hit it with the drill? haha


----------



## Qasual

If anyone remembered my case I tried out a little water cooling and I think I like it.


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my Micro HTPC.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> If anyone remembered my case I tried out a little water cooling and I think I like it.


I like your system a lot, very clean and tidy. How r your temps with this cooler, i've just ordered one like this.


----------



## Qasual

I'm idling at a 31 right now and on a prime95 I sit around 44.
Core temps, I sit at 36 and 50 on load.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Made a few changes from last time


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Did a complete rebuild thanks to my 3rd gpu needing to be RMAed. Things seem tilted thanks to my crappy phone camera


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Did a complete rebuild thanks to my 3rd gpu needing to be RMAed. Things seem tilted thanks to my crappy phone camera


I'd give it a 10, it looks really clean and tidy. Plus it looks like you got a cool setup.


----------



## saunders.hayden

From this:



To this:



Posted this from my Dads macbook so I have no idea how to get the second image to appear correctly.... Sorry


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunders.hayden*
> 
> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> Posted this from my Dads macbook so I have no idea how to get the second image to appear correctly.... Sorry


this is an incredible transformation, lol @ the BEFORE!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Just finished my re-build, lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunders.hayden*
> 
> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> Posted this from my Dads macbook so I have no idea how to get the second image to appear correctly.... Sorry


do you have a build log? that mod to make the comp face the bottom looks amazing... reverse 90 mod maybe?







no offence, but i would imaging that the air-flow is horrible pumping all the hot air out the bottom... none the less, ingenious idea









EDIT: i feel stupid







... pic is just sideways







... but if anybody does try a bottom facing build plz link me


----------



## Whittenboy

EDIT: i feel stupid







... pic is just sideways







... but if anybody does try a bottom facing build plz link me







[/quote]

Well now you've made things awkward stating that...


----------



## ritz

I used NZXT extensions and they were pretty tough to work with. I had one BitFenix alchemy extension for the sound card front panel connector which was muuuuch nicer. Next time I do this I'm either going to go with all BitFenix cables or just sleeve it myself.


----------



## WiSK

That looks very clean, Ritz. 10 out of 10 from me


----------



## goldbranch

WizrdSleevz, your rig looks simple yet very professional, if only if you sleeve all the cables then it would be a solid 10/10.
So yeah, currently 9.5/10


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> WizrdSleevz, your rig looks simple yet very professional, if only if you sleeve all the cables then it would be a solid 10/10.
> So yeah, currently 9.5/10


Thanks!

I'm gonna sleeve my cables white at the end of this month, then i'll repost


----------



## intermission

Just finished re doing my cables. looks a million times better.


----------



## Qasual

Anyone in favor of me taking out my HD cage and moving it closer to the PSU for a cleaner look ?


----------



## MsNikita

I swear some of you guys have OCD!!!
Get some help, come sort my studio out!


----------



## intermission

I say do it, or move the HD to the 5.25 bay and get rid of the HD cage all together.


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## Starbomba

Just finished moving my sig rig to its new home, a CM 690 II Advanced. How'd you all like my cabling job?


----------



## PB4UGO

Ritz, that's a very well dressed PC! The red RAM sticks out like a sore thumb, but i understand the need to set off the black/white. Also, i appreciate your feedback on the BitFenix extensions. I used the NZXT ones for mine and they're so stiff...took some lovin' to loosen them up. If you care about numbers, i give you a 10.


----------



## teeter

Just built my first rig last week, I think I did alright.


----------



## WiSK

Intermission: that looks really nice 9/10. It would be a 10/10 if you would sleeve the rest (all those at the bottom of the mb and the cable to your optical drive).

Eagle1337: it looks like you've made a lot of effort with the cable management but the picture is too dark to give an honest rating.

Starbomba: still a lot of cables showing through the holes and unsleeved, afraid I can't give you more than 8/10. Also, that case looks kinda oversized for the hardware.

Teeter: that's nice and neat, 9/10 if only for lack of sleeving. Isn't that a modular psu? you could buy some extensions?


----------



## xquisit

O_O


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> I swear some of you guys have OCD!!!
> Get some help, come sort my studio out!


Its called PCOCD


----------



## intermission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Intermission: that looks really nice 9/10. It would be a 10/10 if you would sleeve the rest (all those at the bottom of the mb and the cable to your optical drive).


Thanks, those are on my list of things to do. Those cable are actually really bugging me right now so I'll probably fix those soon.


----------



## Eagle1337

Easier to see insides are go! I hope at least



yes i know it needs cleaning.


----------



## ramkatral

Just an update! Finally a new case, Radeon 6970, and OC-Z power supply. Yea, I know theres a couple of cable edges peeking, but it started getting really cramped behind the mobo tray and is pushing them out a bit. Also got some unisleeved cables ordered for the GPU power cables.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Just an update! Finally a new case, Radeon 6970, and OC-Z power supply. Yea, I know theres a couple of cable edges peeking, but it started getting really cramped behind the mobo tray and is pushing them out a bit. Also got some unisleeved cables ordered for the GPU power cables.


Nice job shoehorning that radiator in there. I'd give it an 8.5, but only because you haven't used any sleeving.

My newest build. Why does OCN make my pictures so effing huge on screen? The picture only has a width of 1000 pixels yet it shows up as 1225 pixels wide here.


----------



## ramkatral

Actually, most the cables are sleeved just about. They just cut off right before the connector. Also, if you notice, the fan cable up there is sleeved blue, and the ATX and I/IO cables are unisleeved... And yea, I had to squeeze that dang radiator in there cause the new PSU is a bit longer.


----------



## Krame

New case for my media server. NZXT Source 210.


----------



## itslogz

Got a update after a longggg time of having my ghetto'd a900.

Nothing special, but im happy with the setup.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Easier to see insides are go! I hope at least
> 
> 
> 
> yes i know it needs cleaning.


I like the black and green, I just started a project on the 650D with Gelid Fans, What kind of tubing is that?
Also 8/10 you may be able to hide those wires on the front by running them under the metal, may require some drilling tho.
Good lookin build tho man.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itslogz*
> 
> Got a update after a longggg time of having my ghetto'd a900.
> Nothing special, but im happy with the setup.


all that room and no watercooling?








9/10, only cuz your colored 24 wires, if you dont wanna buy sleeves you could always use a sharpie to marker them black







just an idea.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> all that room and no watercooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10, only cuz your colored 24 wires, if you dont wanna buy sleeves you could always use a sharpie to marker them black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an idea.


I've got a very similar rig to that, also being thinking of doing that

Would love to see how it goes


----------



## rprice06

I've sharpied all my fan wires before i Sleeve them


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> all that room and no watercooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10, only cuz your colored 24 wires, if you dont wanna buy sleeves you could always use a sharpie to marker them black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an idea.


Yeah i have no need for watercooling, i had a decent water setup at one time but I have no real use or need for it. If i ever wanted to in the future, its ready, any upgrades I wanna make can be utilized in this case so thats why I went with it. Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

10/10!


----------



## wannabe_modder

I upgraded my rig about 3 weeks ago and was lazy to post a pic until now


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Easier to see insides are go! I hope at least
> 
> 
> 
> yes i know it needs cleaning.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Just an update! Finally a new case, Radeon 6970, and OC-Z power supply. Yea, I know theres a couple of cable edges peeking, but it started getting really cramped behind the mobo tray and is pushing them out a bit. Also got some unisleeved cables ordered for the GPU power cables.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job shoehorning that radiator in there. I'd give it an 8.5, but only because you haven't used any sleeving.
> 
> My newest build. Why does OCN make my pictures so effing huge on screen? The picture only has a width of 1000 pixels yet it shows up as 1225 pixels wide here.
Click to expand...

Wow, that looks amazing lowfat!!!! Totally digging the baby blue there bud, nice work!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> New case for my media server. NZXT Source 210.


That's what I call cable management.


----------



## KShirza1

Corsair HX1k on PC-T60B


----------



## Petey

Its a start just got it together have to do some refinements still trying to find out how to match component colors, red blue all over the place.


daytime view the red and blue looks funny, but I like how well they work over how well they look anyway. UV makes up for it









works in the process, will update later.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> Corsair HX1k on PC-T60B


My T60 didn't come with those holes in the motherboard plate... =(


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> My T60 didn't come with those holes in the motherboard plate... =(


Such a long quote for a single line :facepalm:


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> My T60 didn't come with those holes in the motherboard plate... =(


You prob have an earlier edition, which also does not have the added leg in the rear to prevent toppling. kshirza1 did not install it, or he has an intermediate version......

BTW kshirza1
what beautiful cooler is that?
I just switched from my NH-D14 to a beQuiet Dark Rock Pro advanced C1. Loosing about 1-2° in cooling, but the Dark Rock clears the RAM heat spreaders!!!


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> You prob have an earlier edition, which also does not have the added leg in the rear to prevent toppling. kshirza1 did not install it, or he has an intermediate version......
> BTW kshirza1
> what beautiful cooler is that?
> I just switched from my NH-D14 to a beQuiet Dark Rock Pro advanced C1. Loosing about 1-2° in cooling, but the Dark Rock clears the RAM heat spreaders!!!


Thats a CM V8.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> Thats a CM V8.


oohhh yeah! didn't recognize it with all the plastic off!

THX Skulltrail


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> My T60 didn't come with those holes in the motherboard plate... =(


The mobo tray was moved forward for balance, and the giant hx1k gives the blance. The holes were cut and modified for the psu.

more...


----------



## fg2chase

na I have the little dogleg thing to keep it from tipping over, I just don't have the holes in the motherboard tray to run the cables through.


----------



## loud681

IMG-20111009-00018.jpg 2006k .jpg file


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loud681*
> 
> IMG-20111009-00018.jpg 2006k .jpg file


ummm why do we have to DL the pic?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loud681*
> 
> IMG-20111009-00018.jpg 2006k .jpg file


http://imageshack.us/


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/


www.imgur.com


----------



## Krame




----------



## chaics

Rate mine guys.. the bottom is a bit messy.. cos not much room below..


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*


Holy _crap!_

*bows to the master*


----------



## PB4UGO

^totally agreed. that IS just about the best B&W combo I've ever seen.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

@Krame, have you fully sleeved the PSU cables or these are extensions?


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> @Krame, have you fully sleeved the PSU cables or these are extensions?


looks like a proper sleeving job to me...i have yet to find a convincing white sleeved cable/heatshrink/connnector extension out there. and i've tried. maybe i'm wrong. only his ATX cable has white connectors.

for mine, i used spraypaint, so it's not all bad









I'm more curious about the CPU Cooler cover with the custom cut-outs...


----------



## Krame

Thanks guys. The cables are all extensions, I'm too lazy to try sleeving. Bitefenix extensions for everything but the atx cable, need more though for the sata stuff. And the cover for the cpu cooler, stupid simple. Made from black construction paper, regular white paper, and some tape lol.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> Thanks guys. The cables are all extensions, I'm too lazy to try sleeving. Bitefenix extensions for everything but the atx cable, need more though for the sata stuff. And the cover for the cpu cooler, stupid simple. Made from black construction paper, regular white paper, and some tape lol.


It looks really good.


----------



## intermission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*


That's an awesome looking setup. 12/10


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> Thanks guys. The cables are all extensions, I'm too lazy to try sleeving. Bitefenix extensions for everything but the atx cable, need more though for the sata stuff. And the cover for the cpu cooler, stupid simple. Made from black construction paper, regular white paper, and some tape lol.


Did you sleeve the atx cable?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> na I have the little dogleg thing to keep it from tipping over, I just don't have the holes in the motherboard tray to run the cables through.


ahh, I thought you meant the cutouts in the front for Power/reset switches, and USB ports.


----------



## Xyphyr

Low light in basement sucks, but here are some photos.


----------



## Krame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> Did you sleeve the atx cable?


Its an extension too, mod/smart kobra extension.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> Thanks guys. The cables are all extensions, I'm too lazy to try sleeving. Bitefenix extensions for everything but the atx cable, need more though for the sata stuff. And the cover for the cpu cooler, stupid simple. Made from black construction paper, regular white paper, and some tape lol.


what fans, & lights are you using? also what camera did u use to take the pic? Lastly what were the settings used to take it?
found the lights


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr*
> 
> Low light in basement sucks, but here are some photos.


10/10


----------



## Krame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> what fans, & lights are you using? also what camera did u use to take the pic? Lastly what were the settings used to take it?
> found the lights


The fans are NZXT(2 on the rad) and Fractal fans(everything else). Camera is a Pentax K100D with a Tamron 28-75 XR Di. Used a tripod, about 4-6 sec shutter, used only the lighting from the computer.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*


Very, very nice 10/10


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> And the cover for the cpu cooler, stupid simple. Made from black construction paper, regular white paper, and some tape lol.


thats awesome...so easy! looks cool....if you're looking to go a step further, just remove the cover, have it cut-out, stick a piece of transleucent white paper behind it and wire in a single led...backlighting! haha, sorry, i'm a lighting nerd.


----------



## EpicPie

Built this rig today, sorry for the awful phone picture. :c

Built it for the graphics designer of the first Killzone on PS2. :3









Corsair 600t white
i7-3930k @ 4.8GHz
ASUS P9X79 mobo
16Gb Corsair Vengeance RAM @ 1600Mhz, stock timings.
Antec Kuhler 920
GTX 580 3Gb SLI
Crucial M4 128Gb x3 Raid 0
Silverstone 1500w modular


----------



## Qasual

Sweet rig I really like it, was it rushed ?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Sweet rig I really like it, was it rushed ?


For the most part, yes.


----------



## Qasual

Awesome, could use some touching up but looks great so far. Whenever you have time to straighten cables or tuck a little more and it would be mint!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> For the most part, yes.


Looks good to me. Great use of cable management resources.


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder*
> 
> I upgraded my rig about 3 weeks ago and was lazy to post a pic until now


no love for mine?


----------



## lewblue83

heres my new build


----------



## townending




----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewblue83*
> 
> heres my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


10/10 that looks sweet man, makes me wanna get a test bench


----------



## ssgtnubb

@ wannabe_modder, Looking real good, only suggestion's I can make are extensions if you don't want to sleeve. I like how your build is almost 100% blacked out, I would consider maybe coating your dvd drive in black paint if it's a cheapy model that you wouldn't care to have to replace. I'd also look at some sore of color to add to the top of your CPU cooler. Just my two pennies for you but I give you a solid 9/10 as it stands.


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewblue83*
> 
> heres my new build


wow thats sweet! 10/10?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ wannabe_modder, Looking real good, only suggestion's I can make are extensions if you don't want to sleeve. I like how your build is almost 100% blacked out, I would consider maybe coating your dvd drive in black paint if it's a cheapy model that you wouldn't care to have to replace. I'd also look at some sore of color to add to the top of your CPU cooler. Just my two pennies for you but I give you a solid 9/10 as it stands.


okay thank you. well, those sleeve extentions are becoming really popular eh... ill consider them! what brand do u recommend? i hear lot of "bitfenix"


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending*


does your rig come with eggs?







thats 9 eggs out of 10 for me!

hows the sound level? is it really suppressed?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lewblue83*
> 
> heres my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats sweet! 10/10?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ wannabe_modder, Looking real good, only suggestion's I can make are extensions if you don't want to sleeve. I like how your build is almost 100% blacked out, I would consider maybe coating your dvd drive in black paint if it's a cheapy model that you wouldn't care to have to replace. I'd also look at some sore of color to add to the top of your CPU cooler. Just my two pennies for you but I give you a solid 9/10 as it stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay thank you. well, those sleeve extentions are becoming really popular eh... ill consider them! what brand do u recommend? i hear lot of "bitfenix"[/quote
> 
> Bitfinex are nice but I'd talk to LutroO here on OCN. His work is amazing.
Click to expand...


----------



## townending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder*
> 
> does your rig come with eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats 9 eggs out of 10 for me!
> hows the sound level? is it really suppressed?


I am currently running the top 480 at 95% fan, but I have another AXP in the mail for my second 480, so once that comes in it should be silent again.


----------



## niveK

here is mine...


----------



## flatchicken

This is my first build where I paid any attention to cables


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flatchicken*
> 
> This is my first build where I paid any attention to cables
> [


thats a nice case, easy wire management. there is room for improvement 7/10


----------



## swOrd_fish

here is my first ever built, after my latest upgrades with the PSU and the top fans mod.
there's nothing so much fancy here and i just tried to cope up with the cables, somehow...
































































those swarm of cables to battle at the back stage

















dealt with it somehow


----------



## wot

^9.8/10 -0.2 for the hdd caddies


----------



## BradleyW

Some excellent pictures right here. Great rigs!


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> ^9.8/10 -0.2 for the hdd caddies


I just want to say 10/10.
I'm a HUGE fan of cable management on front and back and you did a great job on both sides.

Are those zipties on the black sleeve? Have you thought about black cable clamps? just an idea.

Image credit goes to http://en.mdpc-x.com


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> ^9.8/10 -0.2 for the hdd caddies


Great looking cable management 9.5/10. It'd be cool to see it sleeved








On a side note, that is quite a lot of hard drives you have there haha.

mine got a bit lost in the shuffle last time I posted, would really appreciate some constructive criticism
here it is:


----------



## Badwrench

Raspinudo: 8.5/10. The sleeving looks great, but I see a few cables hanging down from the top right and a few strays top left. I have the same style case, so I know how easy it is to just shove all the unwanted stuff into the top right.









Mine:









Looking up into the top hidden area:


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> here is my first ever built, after my latest upgrades with the PSU and the top fans mod.
> there's nothing so much fancy here and i just tried to cope up with the cables, somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those swarm of cables to battle at the back stage


10/10 for showing a gun on the wall...if anyone else catch that...


----------



## BradleyW

M1911?


----------



## Furball Zen

Too small, probably just a 9mm,


----------



## BradleyW

hmmmm. Looks like an M1911 because of the wooden grip and shape. Need a better picture








Anyway, here is my rigggggggg.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Try to find my cables.







- I really need a new camera.




























Here's a better photo, best I can do with this awful camera.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> ^9.8/10 -0.2 for the hdd caddies


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Some excellent pictures right here. Great rigs!


thanks!








tho i can have a 180 turn with my HDD caddie, i like it that way showing my cables a bit








wot, you're cables are flawless all the way









btw, that's a S&W model 745 .45


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



air soft gun


----------



## intermission

Just added some of the PSU combs from Furball Zen
crappy cell phone pics sorry


----------



## HOTDOGS

Recent pictures:


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Recent pictures:


Awesome!


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Recent pictures:


I also used to have that "batman cooler" 5770. Well I still do, Its somewhere since I upgraded to a 560ti lol. Looks clean

9.1/10


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I also used to have that "batman cooler" 5770. Well I still do, Its somewhere since I upgraded to a 560ti lol. Looks clean
> 9.1/10


Shweeet! I'm going to be selling my PC and going to a dual GTX 570 system. Thanks for the awesome rating though!


----------



## Maximus4

Should I sleeve my cables ?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Just waiting to get some extra cash so I can buy some nice extensions or sleeve the cables myself









Any ideas what colour/colours would look best?


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus4*
> 
> 
> Should I sleeve my cables ?


Stock cooler? :| And yea sleeve cables look better


----------



## Furball Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting to get some extra cash so I can buy some nice extensions or sleeve the cables myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what colour/colours would look best?


White with blue accents. Id sleeve it for you if you wish


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> Stock cooler? :| And yea sleeve cables look better


xD Yea waiting for a custom loop


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> Stock cooler? :| And yea sleeve cables look better


I know your waiting for a loop to be setup. I would not have even put that piece of garbage on my processor.

This is however why I have 2000$ of hardware sitting in a neat little pile and I am working on it very slowly. Still have ALOT of wallet reduction to go.


----------



## Denim-187

Actually just finished installing the Bitfenix Alchemy's.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Actually just finished installing the Bitfenix Alchemy's.


Yumm... 9.5/10


----------



## Aximous

Just got my 2nd 6870, thoughts?


----------



## audiofreak95




----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*


6/10...is that black cardboard? well, the idea is awesome, but as far as cables...that little mess under your drive bays could be cleaned up a bit. also, i love how i don't see any obnoxious company logos anywhere...sometimes that can be a bit distracting.


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> Just got my 2nd 6870, thoughts?


Cleanliness i give it 9/10.
BTW how is that Seinheiser card? And what speakers you using with it?


----------



## PB4UGO

^ my only gripe with Aximous' cables is the ATX cable. it looks sleeved, or atleast an extension (which looks great)...but why does it appear to be zip-tied so close to the end? if possible, i'd rather see it loose, but dressed in the "ribbon" style.


----------



## _TRU_

sorry bout pics. used my cell. is there a guide for cell phone pix?

before


after


_not finished though. still need to add the sleeved extensions_.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> sorry bout pics. used my cell. is there a guide for cell phone pix?


This helped me out a lot. http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig-updated


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Cleanliness i give it 9/10.
> BTW how is that Seinheiser card? And what speakers you using with it?


It is a Xonar Xense, basically an Essence STX with little bit different i/o and and emi shield and it comes bundled with headphones in my sig. I use it with the speakers in my sig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> ^ my only gripe with Aximous' cables is the ATX cable. it looks sleeved, or atleast an extension (which looks great)...but why does it appear to be zip-tied so close to the end? if possible, i'd rather see it loose, but dressed in the "ribbon" style.


It isn't an extension, it is the cable that comes with AX series PSU's, not sleeved but black cables and has the big sleeve on the whole bundle. Actually I kind of like it this way.


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Cleanliness i give it 9/10.
> BTW how is that Seinheiser card? And what speakers you using with it?


Thanks









It is a Xonar Xense, basically an Essence STX with little bit different i/o and and emi shield and it comes bundled with headphones in my sig. I use it with the speakers in my sig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> ^ my only gripe with Aximous' cables is the ATX cable. it looks sleeved, or atleast an extension (which looks great)...but why does it appear to be zip-tied so close to the end? if possible, i'd rather see it loose, but dressed in the "ribbon" style.


It isn't an extension, it is the cable that comes with AX series PSU's, not sleeved but black cables and has the big sleeve on the whole bundle. Actually I kind of like it this way.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> Actually I kind of like it this way.


alright. just looked a bit choked to me, but it's your system. clean overall!


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Actually just finished installing the Bitfenix Alchemy's.


hmmm...did I accidentally drop by the watercooling thread?
Or am I too blind to see the "cables"???









AND!!!!! Hey you stole my Avatar!!!


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*


That cardboard thing is a tad bit tacky!!









If the angled part at the front edge is intentional, make it mor pronounced.
From a modders or art work supply shop get a sheet of carbon design adhesive film.
i would get enoug to cover also the drive bays, and the cardboard covering it.









$5 which can make your case look like a million bucks.
(OK maybe not that case.....)


----------



## audiofreak95

the cardboard was a little bit of an experiment more than permanent its gone now though. i relllly hate my case it because it has really bad cable management cant even fit my atx cable plug and extender behind the motherboard


----------



## macarule

heres my latest:thumb::


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> the cardboard was a little bit of an experiment more than permanent its gone now though. i relllly hate my case it because it has really bad cable management cant even fit my atx cable plug and extender behind the motherboard


heh...i have the same problem, but where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## smckdwn989




----------



## Volvo

Three customer rigs.
Rate.

1) Fractal Arc Mini


2) CM Elite 341


3) Headway F-219BB


----------



## 2metre

My sister's rig before turn to mini-ITX very soon.

So default and nothing.


----------



## Zeek

Denim-187 = 9.5/10

audiofreak95 = 8.5/10 the cardboard looks tacky :/

macarule = 8.5/10 sleeving doesnt match colors on mobo but everything is tidy

smckdwn989 = 9/10 looks clean but that case has amazing cable management









My rig. I might get extensions later but not positive as I don't show people the inside. Its just done like this for the airflow.


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> heres my latest:thumb::


Im liking those sleeved cables of yours.... in all honesty i think sleeves are the best case mod invention









Cleanliness i give 9/10


----------



## ekg84

Just installed my custom cover for OD bays/PSU


----------



## Cobb

Me 2








But i like yours, maybe i shouldn't have just put a straight rectangle. I'll play with it, thanks for the idea


----------



## keeganzero

Nothing too crazy but enough to satisfy my OCD


----------



## kyismaster

I swear this case has the worse cable management evar. Thermaltake v3

it has about a 3mm gap in the back.









But i recently started building my own case











mmm gotta love that disassembled case smell.









I give my self a 2/10

(( think i accidentally made a new thread with this same post lmao, it was sapposed to be here, oh well. ))


----------



## ramkatral

Dude... Even the worst managed cases in the world can look WAY better than that. I used to have a Thermaltake Soprano RS that was pretty damn pristine. That could definitely look a LOT better with a little effort. 1/10 Because of the attempt to tape down the excess wires from the PSU.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> I swear this case has the worse cable management evar. Thermaltake v3


I call BS, with a little effort and imagination you could roll these wires around,(if nothing else ungroup them and wind them all around the motherboard traay and to the back. heck drill holes by the tray for the wires, also you bought a NONmodular PSU.... you cant expect much else.


----------



## kyismaster

thanks for the possitive feed back -____- jesus.

here I TRIED K?

cable revision #5



im so tired.


----------



## FlighterPilot

Just built yesterday; 'could have spent more time in the back.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> 
> Just built yesterday; 'could have spent more time in the back.


Did you put pins in your Psu cable? ( main power 20 +4 )
and extend it? i always wondered how people did that.


----------



## -Allen-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just built yesterday; 'could have spent more time in the back.


Looks excellent. 10/10. And who cares about the back? The point of it is to make the front look good









What case is it? You have Antec Mini p180 in your sig but it looks like something else. What cables did you put through the expansion bays? You really have to teach me to do that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks for the possitive feed back -____- jesus.
> here I TRIED K?
> cable revision #5
> 
> im so tired.


If you really only have 3mm of space in the back, then 7/10. Pretty good for what you have.

I changed my mind. After seeing the warning sign on your case I have decided to give you an 8/10







Not really cable management but it really does make the case look A LOT better.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Allen-*
> 
> Looks excellent. 10/10. And who cares about the back? The point of it is to make the front look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really only have 3mm of space in the back, then 7/10. Pretty good for what you have.










thanks alot, most of it is going up the HDD rail, and Drive Rails. xD, as long as you don't look at the back, its all good. barely got the back door closed.


----------



## -Allen-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks alot, most of it is going up the HDD rail, and Drive Rails. xD, as long as you don't look at the back, its all good. barely got the back door closed.


Nah dude, read my edit. A sign like that deserves an extra point


----------



## FlighterPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Did you put pins in your Psu cable? ( main power 20 +4 )
> and extend it? i always wondered how people did that.


Usually people individually re-sleeve their cables (there is a whole thread dedicated to it somewhere on here), but I was was sketched out about this NZXT PSU, and didn't want to void my warranty, so I just bought a sleeved extension cable. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170007)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Allen-*
> 
> Nah dude, read my edit. A sign like that deserves an extra point


haha, thanks, it was originally on the front but i moved it there since the drive bay was moved down to keep everything central and not stretched all over the case.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> Usually people individually re-sleeve their cables (there is a whole thread dedicated to it somewhere on here), but I was was sketched out about this NZXT PSU, and didn't want to void my warranty, so I just bought a sleeved extension cable. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170007)


dude! great find! if you really wanted to you can even sleeve the extension to your hearts desire







thanks +1


----------



## -Allen-

Also, out of curiosity, does anyone put their cables between the 5mm gap from the backplate of the case and the mobo? I was thinking about doing that for my 8pin CPU connector.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csc tiscali*
> 
> Added hole through PSU cover. Thanks for the comments guys. Suggestions welcome!


What are you temps on those 580s, idle and load please, thanks


----------



## FlighterPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Allen-*
> 
> Looks excellent. 10/10. And who cares about the back? The point of it is to make the front look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case is it? You have Antec Mini p180 in your sig but it looks like something else. What cables did you put through the expansion bays? You really have to teach me to do that


Thanks! It's a Tempest 410 Elite, and I do not recommend it at all; it has flimsy side panels and you can scratch the side window with a lightly pressed paper towel. It comes with a million thumb screws, but all of which require a screw driver because they didn't re-tap the holes after they painted it. It does look okay though...


----------



## ramkatral

Well, times for some updates! I slapped in a new ASRock mobo and Intel CPU to replace my aging AMD setup. So, here's the new joint! I know, the 8 Pin and the GPU wires aren't unisleeved, and that one dang multicolored fan wire in the back of the case has to be dealt with!







Tried to get best pic quality I could with limited light source and an IPhone 4 camera, so that's why it's at some funky angles.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks for the possitive feed back -____- jesus.
> here I TRIED K?
> cable revision #5
> 
> im so tired.


I know how you feel man, that case is a cable management nightmare, but u did well in "revision #5" especially considering that your psu is not a modular one. I got a case with a similar (non existent) cable management options - its my Fractal core 1000, so to make it look the way it is right now i had to use modular psu - sleeve all cables and even then i revised my cables like 15 times. So well done mate.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> I know how you feel man, that case is a cable management nightmare, but u did well in "revision #5" especially considering that your psu is not a modular one. I got a case with a similar (non existent) cable management options - its my Fractal core 1000, so to make it look the way it is right now i had to use modular psu - sleeve all cables and even then i revised my cables like 15 times. So well done mate.


thanks, im thinking of resleeving my PSU however.... Im thinking whether not i should get a modular psu first or not. xD.

This is the story of my PSU. I went to the store one day getting ready to build my PC, I was about 1000 miles from home and bought some parts saying hey this is a great deal! little did i know that the PSU i bought when i got home... wasn't modular.... it was effen medusa! and i cant return it either, since the store was 1000miles away. :/ thats a *** on my part.

Edit: If anyone has a modular PSU that wants to trade for this beast, then I will be glad to







even if its a lower Wattage, really 800w on a sandy bridge? what was i thinking.


----------



## sectionsone




----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*


o___O is it me or is your GPU glowing. 10/10 for my vote.


----------



## FiX

Phone pic sorry


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> 
> Phone pic sorry


8/10 we both need extenders

here's a better pic of mine, also taken with phone. i know i need the extenders.



im going to be replacing some fans as well as the extenders


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> o___O is it me or is your GPU glowing. 10/10 for my vote.


Asus Platinum Matrix cards do that.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just installed my custom cover for OD bays/PSU


Wow, that looks extremely pretty!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks for the possitive feed back -____- jesus.
> 
> here I TRIED K?
> 
> cable revision #5
> 
> 
> 
> im so tired.


Haha, that's actually a lot better than last time. Nice try on the 5th(?!) effort there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just built yesterday; 'could have spent more time in the back.


Pilot, that looks insanely awesome!!! Perfect job on the cable management there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*


Very colorful, and I especially love what you did with the water cooling there. Another great effort with cable management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> 
> Phone pic sorry


That looks really good FiX, but do you really have an Athlon II in there being water cooled? How is that working out for your system?


----------



## pale

some amazing efforts in here.

my work in progress:


----------



## -Allen-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale*
> 
> some amazing efforts in here.
> my work in progress:


Good, but try and see if you can put the 2x 8pin GPU connectors from behind to see if that looks better.


----------



## fg2chase

Any suggestions on cable management?










My other 6990 is on its way! woot...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Any suggestions on cable management?
> 
> My other 6990 is on its way! woot...


start over?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> start over?


your prob right...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

might not even need to. Just grab some zipties and bundle wires together.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Asus Platinum Matrix cards do that.


Mmm, nice looking graphics card, one of the best looking i've ever seen. all the others are pretty and all, but not like this.


----------



## veritas-truth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Any suggestions on cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other 6990 is on its way! woot...


Get an actual case?

But what's gonna happen to that 6950 (70 maybe)? PM me if you plan to sell it


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> That looks really good FiX, but do you really have an Athlon II in there being water cooled? How is that working out for your system?


Because its a place holder for a new CPU







I know its bottlenecking my GPU's lol.. Still works fine for the mean time


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Any suggestions on cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other 6990 is on its way! woot...


u mining? who cares







... if not, hang it from a celing fan... im sure the spin would bundle some wires







... lol... i would just start over... do 1 component at a time and in the end get all the excess in one loop and zip-tye it out of sight... tech benches are actually the easiest (IMO) to cable manage because there are not limitations to where you can hide wires


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Switched from my Storm Sniper which I spent hours on perfecting to a T-60B!

Before:
























After:

























Sorry for the poor lighting/CCFL's!

Nick


----------



## keeganzero

Spent some time organizing the cables in the back, doesn't look like a bird's nest anymore.


----------



## _TRU_

no rating yet?


----------



## MooseHead

Hey guys, just installed a new HIS 6970 so had to rewire everything.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> 
> im going to be replacing some fans as well as the extenders


Looks pretty clean, I'd say a 9.5/10. The cord in the front that is randomly hanging there needs to be hidden and the little part of the cord hanging out by the motherboard tray.


----------



## octiny

Going to hide that H100 wire soon! lol


----------



## RooneyTunes

I'll Play....


----------



## fg2chase

Yes, that is a 6970 and I will sell it.. It's my spare card for now.


----------



## Denim-187

-
Finally got to the dark side of my case, 1.5 hrs later, this looks 100x better than what it did so you could imagine the horror. It still looks bad but i guess the inside makes up for it.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> 
> -
> Finally got to the dark side of my case, 1.5 hrs later, this looks 100x better than what it did so you could imagine the horror. It still looks bad but i guess the inside makes up for it.


Soo many cables


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Spent some time organizing the cables in the back, doesn't look like a bird's nest anymore.


my back looks so much worse than that XD


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Looks pretty clean, I'd say a 9.5/10. The cord in the front that is randomly hanging there needs to be hidden and the little part of the cord hanging out by the motherboard tray.


ty, its only temp. itl be cleaned up again when i get my extensions.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> That looks really good FiX, but do you really have an Athlon II in there being water cooled? How is that working out for your system?
> 
> 
> 
> Because its a place holder for a new CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its bottlenecking my GPU's lol.. Still works fine for the mean time
Click to expand...

Oh, okay. I was just wondering because I freaked when I saw a dual card setup with that CPU, haha, but if it works it works.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot*
> 
> Switched from my Storm Sniper which I spent hours on perfecting to a T-60B!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting/CCFL's!
> 
> Nick


HeadShot, how is that CPU cooler working out for you? I've actually been considering that for a server rig I'm about to build.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Going to hide that H100 wire soon! lol


You put my Sabertooth P67 to shame. I bought the board in the hopes to have a nice clean inside like yours. A 10 in my eyes.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Oh, okay. I was just wondering because I freaked when I saw a dual card setup with that CPU, haha, but if it works it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeadShot, how is that CPU cooler working out for you? I've actually been considering that for a server rig I'm about to build.


It's not horrible by any means keeps me under 43 C under casual BF3 Load, never above 47 when priming and about 55 Max at 4 Ghz when priming! AS5 + SpinQ = Cheap overall cooling solution!

If you can get it cheap enough I'd definitely do it!

Nick


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Well, times for some updates! I slapped in a new ASRock mobo and Intel CPU to replace my aging AMD setup. So, here's the new joint! I know, the 8 Pin and the GPU wires aren't unisleeved, and that one dang multicolored fan wire in the back of the case has to be dealt with!
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to get best pic quality I could with limited light source and an IPhone 4 camera, so that's why it's at some funky angles.


I apparently got missed, so quoting myself to get a rating...


----------



## audiofreak95

9.5/10 because the pcie power cables arent single sleeved


----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Yes, that is a 6970 and I will sell it.. It's my spare card for now.


How much are you thinking of selling for i'm in desperate need of a graphics card?!, bricked my 6970


----------



## Nemesis158

got some Lutro0 Sleeved 6pin gfx extensions and a samsung 830 SSD for mine:
before:

after:


----------



## sotorious

Do PSU come with those thin cables, or are those mods? im guessing you guys rip them out of the main threaded thing to bring out the thin wires.


----------



## moonmanas

They are sleeved adapters go on end of the wiring....cost not much....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> I apparently got missed, so quoting myself to get a rating...


8/10, pretty clean but i see wires sticking places.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Do PSU come with those thin cables, or are those mods? im guessing you guys rip them out of the main threaded thing to bring out the thin wires.


its extensions. if you want you CAN wire the whole psu... but it costs alot.

extensions cost around 9.99 cheap ones, or around 40.00 usd for professional ones that look amazing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> got some Lutro0 Sleeved 6pin gfx extensions and a samsung 830 SSD for mine:
> before:


Did you mount your SSD on your mobo?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Do PSU come with those thin cables, or are those mods? im guessing you guys rip them out of the main threaded thing to bring out the thin wires.


You can buy psus already sleeved like that from places like frozencpu and performance-pcs, but for the full harness to be sleeved with cheap sleeve by them costs around $300. A completely custom psu harness with high end sleeve (MDPC) costs around $300-400 just for the wires and sleeve. Definitely not something I could recommend if you're on a budget at all for a build. Sleeved extensions are a much more reasonable method of getting a similar look, but in cases with no cable management they just look horrible.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> You can buy psus already sleeved like that from places like frozencpu and performance-pcs, but for the full harness to be sleeved with cheap sleeve by them costs around $300. A completely custom psu harness with high end sleeve (MDPC) costs around $300-400 just for the wires and sleeve. Definitely not something I could recommend if you're on a budget at all for a build. Sleeved extensions are a much more reasonable method of getting a similar look, but in cases with no cable management they just look horrible.


dude it doesnt cost that much to sleeve a psu from MDPC, mines only costs 60 dollars not including labor. btw they sell sleeve per 10 meters. lol not per feet. and more on, my psu is non modular corsair GS800


----------



## Frazz

Heres mine at the moment.

Updated the cooler to a CoolerMaster Hyper 612 PWM.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Solid 8/10 Fraz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> dude it doesnt cost that much to sleeve a psu from MDPC, mines only costs 60 dollars not including labor. btw they sell sleeve per 10 meters. lol not per feet. and more on, my psu is non modular corsair GS800


Depends how much sleeve you need. I spent $150 in 18awg wire and $330 in sleeve + connectors and pins from MDPC so it does cost that much to wire a larger rig with tons of components, especially if you sleeve every little thing.

All wired up for tri sli. Need to order another 10 meters of sleeve to finish up the last pcie cable for 4 way for whenever the 7970 is released (480 is placeholder atm). Coming along as planned slowly but surely.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Solid 8/10 Fraz
> Depends how much sleeve you need. I spent $150 in 18awg wire and $330 in sleeve + connectors and pins from MDPC so it does cost that much to wire a larger rig with tons of components, especially if you sleeve every little thing.
> All wired up for tri sli. Need to order another 10 meters of sleeve to finish up the last pcie cable for 4 way for whenever the 7970 is released (480 is placeholder atm). Coming along as planned slowly but surely.


you made extensions? the wire wasn't really necessary.

i mean to sleeve my whole psu without extensions = 40 Meters of Sleeve ( single sleeved ) lol. @ 60 dollars. for a blue , black variation.
I ended up buying about 15 meters of Paracord to try it too. @ 10 dollars shipped.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> you made extensions? the wire wasn't really necessary.
> i mean to sleeve my whole psu without extensions = 40 Meters of Sleeve ( single sleeved ) lol. @ 60 dollars. for a blue , black variation.
> I ended up buying about 15 meters of Paracord to try it too. @ 10 dollars shipped.


Didn't make extensions, custom made the entire psu harness 24pin, 4x 8+6pin, 3x sata, and molex since the one that came with it was either way too long, way too short or didn't have enough connectors for my needs. Also sleeved each fan and made custom 3pin extensions. Ended up using 100meters for it, but I did sleeve my other rig's 24pin as well. IMO extensions look kinda crappy since the back side of the mobo tray looks cluttered and the wires aren't uniform all the way to the psu. Standard PSU wires for the most part are also generally not copper stranded, but instead aluminum.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Didn't make extensions, custom made the entire psu harness 24pin, 4x 8+6pin, 3x sata, and molex since the one that came with it was either way too long, way too short or didn't have enough connectors for my needs. Also sleeved each fan and made custom 3pin extensions. Ended up using 100meters for it, but I did sleeve my other rig's 24pin as well. IMO extensions look kinda crappy since the back side of the mobo tray looks cluttered and the wires aren't uniform all the way to the psu. Standard PSU wires for the most part are also generally not copper stranded, but instead aluminum.


your psu has alot of cables then







holy jebus.

thats alot of labor $$$ hours. good stuff. 100 meters is the way to go though. never know when you might need it


----------



## audiofreak95

will repost pics soon
sleeved my entire power supply this weekend i bought 150 feet of ftwpc camo para cord and 4 feet of ftwpc heat shrink altogether shipped it cost $17.74 usd. also this is the fist time i ever sleeved anything


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Nice work on the sleeving job audiofreak!!!


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> 
> sleeved my entire power supply this weekend i bought 150 feet of ftwpc camo para cord and 4 feet of ftwpc heat shrink altogether shipped it cost $17.74 usd. also this is the fist time i ever sleeved anything


not bad for a first timer with sleeving stuffs, my first time to see camo sleeves








but if it was mine's; would turn my PSU upside down then route the 24,8 & 6pins behind the mobo tray (if there's room) for a much sleek looking finish. or it's just me















otherwise, you did good with your sleeving...wish i could do that either with mine, seems not comfortable doing those stuffs for now.
yes there are tons of guides out there but i guess i have to do some rounds of practice before messing up with my PSU. such a clumsy sometimes


----------



## audiofreak95

needless to say my hands hurt









i like the wires unhidden now because of the sleeving and its grouped together so that it looks nice imo


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> needless to say my hands hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the wires unhidden now because of the sleeving and its grouped together so that it looks nice imo


agreed. Why I bought the case I did as well. Why hide something that's so darn beautiful? especially after doing some pro wire-fu


----------



## audiofreak95




----------



## K62-RIG

Nice one audiofreak. I have covered my power supply also and I love it.


----------



## audiofreak95

oh no that cover is gone now the rig with the camo sleeved power supply is mine i just finished earlier today


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> -snip-
> sleeved my entire power supply this weekend i bought 150 feet of ftwpc camo para cord and 4 feet of ftwpc heat shrink altogether shipped it cost $17.74 usd. also this is the fist time i ever sleeved anything


This is really damn awesome, actually. Nicely done!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks for the possitive feed back -____- jesus.
> 
> here I TRIED K?
> 
> cable revision #5
> 
> 
> 
> im so tired.


VS

My new "solution" Sorry still need to paint the PSU cover? lol.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> VS
> My new "solution" Sorry still need to paint the PSU cover? lol.


such a nice clean "solution" you got there, what's that thing btw?
how about carbon fiber vinyl sticker with it same with your optical drive, that would be nice.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> VS
> My new "solution" Sorry still need to paint the PSU cover? lol.


I REALLY want that sticker!! Where did you get it??


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I REALLY want that sticker!! Where did you get it??



Change the network equipment to my computer and you're done!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*


Looking better. 7/10.

And now a couple of mine:

Main rig: Sleeved pci will be installed today.


















Spare bedroom rig: Slight up angle on shot so you can see nothing hidden in top area.


----------



## Eggy88

Here's mine:










I know it's not the best but trying to hide away 6 fat power cables to the gpu's + having 7 Sata drives is close to impossible, add 10 fans on top of that and it's doomed to fill up my case.

Also my psu has this damn condensator thing at the end so it's hard to get that nicely done.
Guess i'll have to find some extension for it and try to hide it behind the tray.


----------



## rprice06

Eggy88, I like the cooling/Cables. I'd give it a 8/10 because you could def hid the wires better ore even ziptied them like a pipline of some sort, Regardless it looks like a great build.

I've gone through 100's of pages on this thread, and call it lazy ,or call it a good idea.

Id like to know if anyone has good pictures of the backpanel side of the case, where most of the cables are, does anyone have really good shots of the wires mounted or ziptied in any creative or nice looking ways?

I'm about to sleeve my PSU and i'm looking for inspiration/ideas for running the sleeved cables along the backside of the case.

Any help or ideas/pix?

I can start a new thread if needed but I thought it might be redundant.

cheers


----------



## Bobotheklown

Alright, so I just built my sig rig on saturday, and this was the first build that I have ever attempted cable management.

So here we go.

*Sorry for the poor quality pictures, apparently my droid's camera isn't that great*

WARNING: THE FOLLOWING IMAGE MAY BE DISTURBING


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Yes... that was my previous build.

Now, onto the current setup.



See the inside looks decent, but the back not so much.



I think next time I'll make sure to get a modular power supply, then I wont have the problem with the backside (as much)









Anywho, I'm super stoked to finally have this thing built and am going to start OCing tonight.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Eggy88, I like the cooling/Cables. I'd give it a 8/10 because you could def hid the wires better ore even ziptied them like a pipline of some sort, Regardless it looks like a great build.
> I've gone through 100's of pages on this thread, and call it lazy ,or call it a good idea.
> Id like to know if anyone has good pictures of the backpanel side of the case, where most of the cables are, does anyone have really good shots of the wires mounted or ziptied in any creative or nice looking ways?
> I'm about to sleeve my PSU and i'm looking for inspiration/ideas for running the sleeved cables along the backside of the case.
> Any help or ideas/pix?
> I can start a new thread if needed but I thought it might be redundant.
> cheers


Starting a new thread


----------



## XReflection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Alright, so I just built my sig rig on saturday, and this was the first build that I have ever attempted cable management.
> 
> So here we go.
> 
> *Sorry for the poor quality pictures, apparently my droid's camera isn't that great*
> 
> WARNING: THE FOLLOWING IMAGE MAY BE DISTURBING
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... that was my previous build.
> 
> Now, onto the current setup.
> 
> 
> 
> See the inside looks decent, but the back not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I think next time I'll make sure to get a modular power supply, then I wont have the problem with the backside (as much)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, I'm super stoked to finally have this thing built and am going to start OCing tonight.


holy crap to the picture of the back panel. You could definitely zip tie a bunch of those cables to better organize things, haha. But I guess you can only do so much if you don't have a modular psu.

I'll post pics of my front and back tonight!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I REALLY want that sticker!! Where did you get it??


Ebay my friend, ebay. for about a dollar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> such a nice clean "solution" you got there, what's that thing btw?
> how about carbon fiber vinyl sticker with it same with your optical drive, that would be nice.


That would be awesome, but I'd have to buy a heat gun first








Its My Ghetto PSU cover. its Aluminum?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Looking better. 7/10.


Well i got ranked 8/10 previously, i guess 7/10 is better.









I will sleeve my cables with Paracord and ask for a re-rank again xD, this is my 6th revision so far. 7 will be paracord


----------



## vesley

Before/After pics of my ****ty case.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XReflection*
> 
> holy crap to the picture of the back panel. You could definitely zip tie a bunch of those cables to better organize things, haha. But I guess you can only do so much if you don't have a modular psu.
> I'll post pics of my front and back tonight!


Lol yeah I can honestly say I didn't try hard enough on the back panel. I ended up putting lots of pressure pushing down the pack panel to get it screwed on haha. My poor 400r..


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Well i got ranked 8/10 previously, i guess 7/10 is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will sleeve my cables with Paracord and ask for a re-rank again xD, this is my 6th revision so far. 7 will be paracord


Yeah, I am a little harsher than most people on here. It's not a matter of whether it is sleeved or not, just if it is clean and not inhibiting air flow. When I build a rig, I only do a single wire bundle at a time and run it as cleanly and tightly as possible (zip-ties are your friend).


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vesley*
> 
> Before/After pics of my ****ty case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah IDE is a hassle, i feel you, nice improvement though.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea but dude christmas sales are good this year at NewEgg. Get a new case. Worth it.


----------



## Qiyamata

Best i got...


----------



## CiBi




----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*


6/10. your cables are relatively flat against the rear wall i give you that. but its... spider webs.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> 
> Change the network equipment to my computer and you're done!


My buddy has that sticker in his Jeep. But his is stuck to his CB and changed it to "CB" or something of the sort.


----------



## vesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yea but dude christmas sales are good this year at NewEgg. Get a new case. Worth it.


I would if i didn't just buy a ticket to Denmark. Enough cash going to that trip..

Will see after the trip if i want to buy a new case.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> That would be awesome, but I'd have to buy a heat gun first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its My Ghetto PSU cover. its Aluminum?


well that's nice "mcgyver" !








you don't need a heat gun actually for those vinyl stickers, i did it with my projects without it easily. you may look for it at my siggie


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> well that's nice "mcgyver" !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need a heat gun actually for those vinyl stickers, i did it with my projects without it easily. you may look for it at my siggie


Hmm, I might be thinking of Carbon fiber film by 3M then...

could you link me up to it?

btw, bruce lee ftw.


----------



## swOrd_fish

i got mine locally(i have the generic ones but i'm sure it applies the same with the 3M's) but i know there was this guy here at the forums who has the link where you can get the 3M vinyls.
just search for 3M Di-Noc here and you'll be surprised how much of those gone nuts with this great stuff... i bet you'll love it too and it will keep you busy playing/dealing with it, happy sticking!


----------



## svtfmook




----------



## Febreze

HDD is where the CD Drive is at.



Hid the fan controller that came with the Arc Mini, yet it is still useable from the front side.



Gotta love the SeaSonic X-650 100% modular PSU


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Actually just finished installing the Bitfenix Alchemy's.


what case is that? looks sick.
I just love having a lot of front intake fans


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> what case is that? looks sick.
> I just love having a lot of front intake fans


Antec - DF-85. Never really got popular since HAF Series took the glory.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Febreze*
> 
> HDD is where the CD Drive is at.
> 
> Hid the fan controller that came with the Arc Mini, yet it is still useable from the front side.
> 
> Gotta love the SeaSonic X-650 100% modular PSU


absolutely 10/10








simple but..... it kills! my first time to see such darn neat setup like that, great job!


----------



## Febreze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> absolutely 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple but..... it kills! my first time to see such darn neat setup like that, great job!


Thanks man, I love the simple clean look of a computer.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

*Mod of the Month is back!*

January 2012 Nominations are live!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-nominations-open-until-january-22nd/0_20

You can also subscribe to this thread to get notification whenever a new month's nominations start or the poll is posted:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1183902/official-ocn-mod-of-the-month-contest-rules-and-discussion/0_20

With all the awesome builds I see in here every day I know you all are ready to see who's is best! Please nominate yourself or any other awesome build you see on the site!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> *Mod of the Month is back!*
> January 2012 Nominations are live!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-nominations-open-until-january-22nd/0_20
> You can also subscribe to this thread to get notification whenever a new month's nominations start or the poll is posted:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1183902/official-ocn-mod-of-the-month-contest-rules-and-discussion/0_20
> With all the awesome builds I see in here every day I know you all are ready to see who's is best! Please nominate yourself or any other awesome build you see on the site!


hmm... I wish I had something but my materials don't come until next month. so, i will definitely apply for next months!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hmm... I wish I had something but my materials don't come until next month. so, i will definitely apply for next months!


in the same boat as you


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Just got my T60-B a week and a half ago and I through everything on it pretty quickly. I've now done some decent cable management with it!

Before:


After:





I want to get a hole cut near the Sata cables for better routing but besides that nothing I can do without tearing it up!

Nick


----------



## Pittster

Neatest I can do.


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot*
> 
> Just got my T60-B a week and a half ago and I through everything on it pretty quickly. I've now done some decent cable management with it!
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a hole cut near the Sata cables for better routing but besides that nothing I can do without tearing it up!
> Nick


like the bench! 8.5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Neatest I can do.


looks good but could be better 9/10


----------



## audiofreak95

thoughts?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> like the bench! 8.5/10
> looks good but could be better 9/10


Woohoo 9/10 good enough for me. To get that 1/10 extra I think if i sleeved all the cores and painted all fans black that would do it. But stuffed if im doing that Happy Days








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> thoughts?


8/10 If you ran the cables in a hidden manner 9/10. I assume cabe lengths are too short and not enough space behind Motherboard?


----------



## XReflection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Neatest I can do.


Nice, I never thought to ziptie stuff inside the case, only on the rear. I might do that my next time I'm reorganizing. 9/10

Here's mine:



Not the best, I've already come up with some ideas to hide the sata cables and some other stuff. I'll probably take a day to unplug everything and do one cable at a time. I should probably also get an extension for my 8pin cpu cable.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XReflection*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best, I've already come up with some ideas to hide the sata cables and some other stuff. I'll probably take a day to unplug everything and do one cable at a time. I should probably also get an extension for my 8pin cpu cable.


I'd say, aside from a few minor improvements (which you already mentioned), you did a pretty darn good job.


----------



## fg2chase

Ok I worked on the cabling a little bit..


----------



## RushMore1205

for some reason my browsers wount show half of the pictures why is that?? seems to be the pics you upload direct to the site, is there a fix for that????


----------



## sectionsone

That's my HAF-X RIG















Waiting for comments


----------



## TheRockMonsi

^@sectionsone, wow man, that build (and the background







) looks incredible!!! Very well put together, and just a great job overall, but since I hate the color black I'm giving you a 4...

...out of 4!!!









Nice work!!!


----------



## macarule

10


----------



## eskamobob1

sry if im being a little harsh... but i give you a 9/10... when the LEDs are on the cords are very obvious and i personally dont like the little pinpoints of light... i would say the only improvement would be to make the red light look a bit more ambient... and sry... im cinda a stickler on case lights









EDIT: and jc... y cool RAM but no mobo?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> sry if im being a little harsh... but i give you a 9/10... when the LEDs are on the cords are very obvious and i personally dont like the little pinpoints of light... i would say the only improvement would be to make the red light look a bit more ambient... and sry... im cinda a stickler on case lights


Yeah I would be harsh if I had the hardware you had in your PC...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I worked on the cabling a little bit..


Just seen your rig on the other thread. I think your wife will approve, if you don't tell her, muhaha!


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just seen your rig on the other thread. I think your wife will approve, if you don't tell her, muhaha!


haha thanks... I will get tired of the test bench soon and will prob move over to an 800D, in which case I will get some real cable management.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> haha thanks... I will get tired of the test bench soon and will prob move over to an 800D, in which case I will get some real cable management.


I've always wanted a test bench!
Can't though. Kids would rag it to bits.


----------



## [email protected]

As much i love this thread but wouldn't it be cool if we can start up a related thread to this called "The best Case for cable management and hiding"

I'm tempted to get a new case. Had the ANTEC 1200 for almost 3 years i think. I wanna get a bit tight clean cable mangement like some other cases you can't EVEN see cables only slightly.

I think it's time to get rid of that IDE i have sitting in there. Ribbon IDE glow in dark UV lol. I need to go SATA! Clutter cables are just a pain in the butt. I'm tempted to re-route my cables again eventhough it looks nice anyways like right now ever since.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Yeah I would be harsh if I had the hardware you had in your PC...


lol... i build custom PCs and work on cars for a living that almost all have some sort of lighting in them, so i just have high expectations... and y would i be harsh cause of my gear? im not jellous if thats what your thinking


----------



## seether8

*RedBlackRİG*


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seether8*
> 
> *RedBlackRİG*


Can't you hide that fan cable?


----------



## seether8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Can't you hide that fan cable?


*I can hide







sorry I forgot :S*


----------



## macarule

just a question, why a pentium D and not a cor 2 quad? surely that CPU bottlenecks your cards.....
why not post pics up of your rig?


----------



## famous1994

I recently did some cable management in my old PC that I gave my little brother and thought i'd share. It looks alright considering the case is a Thermaltake Soprano RS101 which didn't have and cable management holes. I used some flex tubing from Walmart to hide most of the cables. Tell me what you guys think of it.

Side Off


Side On


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> just a question, why a pentium D and not a cor 2 quad? surely that CPU bottlenecks your cards.....
> why not post pics up of your rig?


Computers are my second priority to cars, so I haven't upgraded in a wile... As for the cards, they were miners, but I have since sold all but 1 5870... I use to have an E6600, but it died quite a wile ago







... I actualy have a ud3P and a q6600 on the way along with some raptors for RAiD 0







... As for pics of my rig, I have them posted in here some where, but unfortunately, my PSU cables are too short for may case, so it's not the best







... Eventually I'll get around to making extentions for it, but I have been too lazy recently and I'm currently saving for my next build anyways







... I didn't mean for my comment to come off as mean (as I it could now that I have reread it)... I am just a little pickey when it comes to lighting... I like it to be as defused and spread out as posible (the reason I make acrylic defusers for my clients then I use CCTs... I hope that answered your questions


----------



## XReflection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I recently did some cable management in my old PC that I gave my little brother and thought i'd share. It looks alright considering the case is a Thermaltake Soprano RS101 which didn't have and cable management holes. I used some flex tubing from Walmart to hide most of the cables. Tell me what you guys think of it.
> Side Off
> 
> Side On


Nice, I give it a 9/10. I like how you tried to hide the cabling with the tubing, but you can still see it in some places and it makes it look a little haphazardly thrown together.

I updated my cabling a bit (ran some cables behind the motherboard etc...



My back panel actually goes on without need to force it now


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XReflection*
> 
> Nice, I give it a 9/10. I like how you tried to hide the cabling with the tubing, but you can still see it in some places and it makes it look a little haphazardly thrown together.


I noticed that after I uploaded the pics, I tidied them up so they look better.



Also I give yours a 9.5, you should hide the two cables that are running along the bottom of the case, maybe run them through the hole at the bottom of your case. Other than that I think your case is pretty clean.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I noticed that after I uploaded the pics, I tidied them up so they look better.
> 
> Also I give yours a 9.5, you should hide the two cables that are running along the bottom of the case, maybe run them through the hole at the bottom of your case. Other than that I think your case is pretty clean.


9/10, just the cables at the bottom need done









Mine,



CM690II is a breeze to manage, love it.

3 120MM intake fans, and 2 fans exhaust at the top, one is a 140MM and the other is a 120MM.

The cable to Marios left is the sleeved NZXT 2 metre LED cable. turned it off though for the pic.


----------



## dodgemagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsLasher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
> 
> _show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> I really doubt that this will be beaten unless its an EMPTY case.


DAMN 0.o that is soooooooooooooo clean !


----------



## baird gow

Here's mine, please rate. Just upgraded from Cooler Master cm690 to a LIan Li PC-Z70.
use to look like this....

Now it looks like this (still need to replace gpu cables with white stranded one like the 24pin):


----------



## jagz

That Lian Li is GORGEOUS.

Ohemgee. 8 HDDs

White stranded ones? you mean like These?

I have the 8 pin versions of those for my 580. They are really really nice.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> That Lian Li is GORGEOUS.
> Ohemgee. 8 HDDs
> White stranded ones? you mean like These?
> I have the 8 pin versions of those for my 580. They are really really nice.


I will see your 8 HDD and raise you 16x 2TB!


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> That Lian Li is GORGEOUS.
> Ohemgee. 8 HDDs
> White stranded ones? you mean like These?
> I have the 8 pin versions of those for my 580. They are really really nice.


THANKS! I tried really hard to have good cable management in my old case but it just wasn't possible... I'm really happy with the outcome of this case and how roomy and easy it is to work in.
Yes, those are what I'm talking about. I know were to get them, I just forgot to put them in my cart when I bought the other ones you can see in the case. I think I'm gonna wait for the HD7xxx series before I buy them in case they start using 8 pin.
Yes, I have 8 1.5TB drives in a raid 6 array which means I can lose 2 drives and I wont lose any data; because of that I can only use 9 TB instead of all 12TB. I have a Usenet subscription and I store what I download so I can stream it to my Popcorn Hour when guests are over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> I will see your 8 HDD and raise you 16x 2TB!


Your cheating you have a server. On top of that why don't you have a raid card for that many HDDs?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow*
> 
> THANKS! I tried really hard to have good cable management in my old case but it just wasn't possible... I'm really happy with the outcome of this case and how roomy and easy it is to work in.
> Yes, those are what I'm talking about. I know were to get them, I just forgot to put them in my cart when I bought the other ones you can see in the case. I think I'm gonna wait for the HD7xxx series before I buy them in case they start using 8 pin.
> Yes, I have 8 1.5TB drives in a raid 6 array which means I can lose 2 drives and I wont lose any data; because of that I can only use 9 TB instead of all 12TB. I have a Usenet subscription and I store what I download so I can stream it to my Popcorn Hour when guests are over.
> Your cheating you have a server. On top of that why don't you have a raid card for that many HDDs?


Because I don't use RAID???!!! Click the link in my sig for details.. .it's closer to RAID0 than anything but its not raid


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> I will see your 8 HDD and raise you 16x 2TB!


Holy god, thats like cable managing a server. x___x


----------



## fg2chase

^ That is a server...


----------



## Evil262

That one multi colored fan cable at the top is annoying me to a great extent. I have to fix that...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> ^ That is a server...


by server i ment server rack.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> 
> That one multi colored fan cable at the top is annoying me to a great extent. I have to fix that...


very clean! 10/10 very simplistic too


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Sorry for the quality. Not the best camera. but HERE YA GO..


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> That's my HAF-X RIG
> 
> Waiting for comments


Bumping this awesome rig.

Dual Matrix GPUs. Hnnnnnnnnnnng I don't even...!

10/10


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> Bumping this awesome rig.
> Dual Matrix GPUs. Hnnnnnnnnnnng I don't even...!
> 10/10


I dont think great hardware = higher scores... although good to be noted


----------



## Danzilla

What do you all think?


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzilla*
> 
> What do you all think?


I've seen this build multiple times. I think you just like getting attention







BUT of course 10/10

btw, how those quick disconnects work? make filling and emptying much easier?? Looking to add them when I WC my second computer


----------



## Jesse^_^

Black Pearl. my sig rig









DSCF0010.JPG 3045k .JPG file


----------



## Danzilla

Umm me fishing for pats on the back







never
















The QDC are pretty good when they work haha I have had to RMA 3 sets so far for not closing off correctly but Koolance did make a press release in September about the issue so some retailers still have old stock in their possession as it seems.
They make removing parts so much easier, I can disconnect my cpu block and remove it without draining my whole loop and can do the same with my GPU's. they make draining a piece of cake I just hook up my spare disconnects to the lowest parts of the loop and tilt my case.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*
> 
> Black Pearl. my sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF0010.JPG 3045k .JPG file


8.5/10 its good, but could be a little better


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 8.5/10 its good, but could be a little better


Thanks, I tucked the top DVD drive power cables neater, but until I get a Modular PSU its all I can do.

DSCF0019[1].JPG 2048k .JPG file


DSCF0020[1].JPG 3262k .JPG file


Haha, my GPU fans I ghetto'd are a nice Blue :3


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*
> 
> Thanks, I tucked the top DVD drive power cables neater, but until I get a Modular PSU its all I can do.
> 
> DSCF0019[1].JPG 2048k .JPG file
> 
> 
> DSCF0020[1].JPG 3262k .JPG file
> 
> Haha, my GPU fans I ghetto'd are a nice Blue :3


better P:

My only complaint is, I like a clean floor.

I would show you mines, but i fail at taking pictures.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> better P:
> My only complaint is, I like a clean floor.
> I would show you mines, but i fail at taking pictures.


Haha









Well, you could donate to my Modular powersupply fund


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> Sorry for the quality. Not the best camera. but HERE YA GO..


9.5/10. Looks good. Very clean on both the front and back. My only annoyance is the zip ties in the back not being trimmed, but I am very picky


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

It's rate my cables, not zip ties









9.9/10. The Cables just look loose


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could donate to my Modular powersupply fund


P: i seen a 800w corsair modular the other day for 80 shipped


----------



## Lifeshield

Got a bit sick of having a mess of cables at the bottom of my case so thought I'd chop my PC up a bit.

*Before:*



*After:*



This has to be one of the hardest cases to work with in terms of cable management. Keeping my eyes open for something more cable friendly now.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzilla*
> 
> What do you all think?


Wowzers!!!! It looks GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!

Thanks for posting this, I've never seen it before.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Got a bit sick of having a mess of cables at the bottom of my case so thought I'd chop my PC up a bit.
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the hardest cases to work with in terms of cable management. Keeping my eyes open for something more cable friendly now.


10/10 for the improvement!
10/10 for cable management with your case limited features/hardware
8/10 for cable management

8.75 ~ 9.0 /10 over all.










Edit: the only difference i see between yours and GS series, is I have a fan on the top of mines









good work, I have the same PSU but GS series


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 10/10 for the improvement!
> 10/10 for cable management with your case limited features/hardware
> 8/10 for cable management
> 
> 8.75 ~ 9.0 /10 over all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the only difference i see between yours and GS series, is I have a fan on the top of mines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good work, I have the same PSU but GS series


If you look carefully you'll see I have a fan on mine too. I cut a hole in the bottom of the case and flipped the PSU over so there was a bit more slack for the cables.


----------



## tehwalris

Great setups guys! Here's mine
Ok first of all my main rig:

DSC01960.JPG 2777k .JPG file


And my "server":
Before:

IMG_20111030_084037.jpg 3412k .jpg file

And after:

IMG_20111030_112458.jpg 4253k .jpg file


The "server" has absolutely no cable management stuff in tbe case









What do you think of both? And the photo quality on the main one?

Thanks and good luck to everyone else with their cables


----------



## stvptrsn

So it's been a couple of years since I last posted my rig here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/11000#post_8818416

I finally got motivated to make a few minor improvements.





Steve


----------



## swOrd_fish

now that's what i call cable management.... darn neat








the 'avionics' might eat their heart out with this setup









10/10 for me, hands down


----------



## keeganzero

10/10. You just won this thread.


----------



## Pittster

Yeah that is 10/10 on the back i wish i had a modular power supply so i could have a thousand cables less in the back and tidy it up like yours. You wouldn't happen to work in a wiring kind of field (electrical or auto electrical perhaps)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 10/10 for the improvement!
> 10/10 for cable management with your case limited features/hardware
> 8/10 for cable management
> 8.75 ~ 9.0 /10 over all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the only difference i see between yours and GS series, is I have a fan on the top of mines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good work, I have the same PSU but GS series


dude thats genius. xD Mines, has a fan on the top, with the cables the opposite way.
I wonder how it would be if i flipped mines too, however, i'd have to mod my psu mount P:


----------



## TinDaDragon

*reserved*


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> I dont think great hardware = higher scores... although good to be noted


Yeah I know but I couldn't resist.


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*
> 
> So it's been a couple of years since I last posted my rig here.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/11000#post_8818416
> I finally got motivated to make a few minor improvements.
> Steve


10/10

You won this thread.


----------



## audiofreak95

i changed up some schtuffs


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*
> 
> So it's been a couple of years since I last posted my rig here.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/11000#post_8818416
> I finally got motivated to make a few minor improvements.
> 
> 
> Steve


May be the nicest looking cable control but you ain't fooling me. I know the rest of the molex cables and what nots are hidden under that black fan. Sneaky. I give a score of a 8.


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> now that's what i call cable management.... darn neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 'avionics' might eat their heart out with this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 for me, hands down


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> 10/10. You just won this thread.


Sweet! What did I win?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Yeah that is 10/10 on the back i wish i had a modular power supply so i could have a thousand cables less in the back and tidy it up like yours. You wouldn't happen to work in a wiring kind of field (electrical or auto electrical perhaps)


Thanks! And nope, I'm an IT manager by day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> 10/10
> You won this thread.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> May be the nicest looking cable control but you ain't fooling me. I know the rest of the molex cables and what nots are hidden under that black fan. Sneaky. I give a score of a 8.


Nope, nothing there but the fan connector. Do I get a 10 now?










Steve


----------



## -javier-

here is my recent built, spec are on sig.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*
> 
> Thanks!
> Sweet! What did I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And nope, I'm an IT manager by day.
> Thanks!
> Nope, nothing there but the fan connector. Do I get a 10 now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve,
WOW!!! 10/10 plus kudos!

Javier,
nice picture of the tubing. But other than the 24pin Cobra (?) extension (like Steve?) I only see taped GPU cables.
So without further pics I am bouncing between a 2 (taped cables) and an 8 (24pin flat ribbon).


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Steve,
> WOW!!! 10/10 plus kudos!
> Javier,
> nice picture of the tubing. But other than the 24pin Cobra (?) extension (like Steve?) I only see taped GPU cables.
> So without further pics I am bouncing between a 2 (taped cables) and an 8 (24pin flat ribbon).


u know what i really want to change those cable can you help me or any one else here can help me find gpu cable 8 pin and 6 pin..thanks


----------



## mru

Javier,
what the hell are you doing on your PC at 5a.m.?????

Why don't you use the same flat ribbon cables like you used on the 24pin?
Where did you get it from by the way. Sofar I only knew they sell them in Europe. Was not aware the Taiwanese mfg Cubitek had found a distributor in the US...

BTW I just looked to get 6pin or 8pin cables from them without worrying which connector they had. The necessary connectors I got from my favorite on-line store.

Steve,
which 24 pin are you using?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*
> 
> So it's been a couple of years since I last posted my rig here.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/11000#post_8818416
> I finally got motivated to make a few minor improvements.
> 
> Steve


This alone deserves a 10! Kudos on a killer job.


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Steve,
> which 24 pin are you using?


It started as a cable from some modular power supply, I don't remember which. I was looking for heavy gauge ribbon cable and came across that. I cut it down on both sides and crimped new terminals on. That was the only way to get it as tight as I did. Otherwise the wires were separated for too far from the connectors for my taste.

Steve


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*
> 
> It started as a cable from some modular power supply, I don't remember which. I was looking for heavy gauge ribbon cable and came across that. I cut it down on both sides and crimped new terminals on. That was the only way to get it as tight as I did. Otherwise the wires were separated for too far from the connectors for my taste.
> Steve


Oh yeah, that was the Ultra X3. Unfortunately something in the 600W range left when I discovered it, which is on the very low side of my needs.
On top not available anywhere in Europe.


----------



## Alex132

Just did some tiding up and sleeving to my rig


----------



## -javier-

dont worry guys i just order better nice looking cables, ill return with better pics for that 10.


----------



## fast_fate

G'Day,
Really clean cable job - well done !!!
That molex plug for the Xonar must annoy the hell out of you though ?
I had the same issue with my D2X - ended up making my own cable to suit.
And damn those tiny fan pins are painfull to work with when crimping on to the wire !!!
Again super job - maybe a longer extension for the sound card to make it a 10.
As is 9 1/2 form me


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just did some tiding up and sleeving to my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10, clean as it gets, and hi-res pic's to go along with it!



revamped my build, note some custom parts. revision #7 ?

note- in the middle of resleeving the 24 pin lol.


----------



## keeganzero

Had to redo my cabling since I painted my case, looks even better now


----------



## audiofreak95

9.5/10 keeganzero wb mine?


----------



## macarule

Just a few quick pics from my ipod in my new case







, im planning on getting plain black sleeving as it doesn't match my set up anymore







, ill post up some good ones tomorrow!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> G'Day,
> Really clean cable job - well done !!!
> That molex plug for the Xonar must annoy the hell out of you though ?
> I had the same issue with my D2X - ended up making my own cable to suit.
> And damn those tiny fan pins are painfull to work with when crimping on to the wire !!!
> Again super job - maybe a longer extension for the sound card to make it a 10.
> As is 9 1/2 form me


Fixed that just now


















As for above, 10/10 really nicely done









Is it just me or does your 24pin seem a bit, well fat? Like really spread out.

And you seem to be missing some RAM


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Fixed that just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for above, 10/10 really nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does your 24pin seem a bit, well fat? Like really spread out.
> And you seem to be missing some RAM


Hmmmmm i dunno haha maybe its the way i have done it? but thanks alot








yes it appears so







i will get some better pics up tomorrow


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Neatest I can do.


9/10 Great work








Could be better on the back, maybe put the cables into straighter lines


----------



## Darylrese

Mine


----------



## tehwalris

Ok, I'm reposting mine as embeded photos.

My "server" before:

and after:

(theres no cable management space in there)

My main rig (after):


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Mine


Slick







10/10
I think the case looks a bit full, it would look cooler if there was a bigger one with more empty space.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> 9/10 Great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be better on the back, maybe put the cables into straighter lines


Yeah that's the only way I could get the side panel on the gap isn't that big on the 912 especially when you have to deal with all the cables from the power supply wish I had a modular supply then I could tidy it up heaps more, lucky you can't see those cables so I'm not really worried. also I insulate every spare cable that's not connected to avoid short circuits with the frame.


----------



## macarule

some better pics as i said i would


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> 
> thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> 
> i changed up some schtuffs


there you go! like it much better








and yeapz, you did great with your first time in sleeving. and it doesn't hurt hiding some slacks behind that tray.... isn't it?








totally handsome now


----------



## MooseHead

Finally finished my build with the i5. Here's the final look.









[/URL]


----------



## Anti!!

Hey all. Here is a few pictures of the customers PC i just got done with last night.

Just for fun here are the computer specs.

Gigabyte z68 UD3

Sandy Bridge 2500k @ 4.0ghz (He didnt want to leave it at 4.5ghz <.< >.>)

Cooler Master Hyper N 520 heatsink

4gigs x 2 Gskill rip jaws ddr3 1600

EVGA gts 450 1gig (He wanted to skimp here for some reason. LOLZ)

Cooler master CM690 case

Regular read write drive

Seagate Sata3 2TB barracuda

Cooler Master 800w modular PSU (TOTAL OVERKILL I KNOW! not my fault. You can look at my rig and see I know what you can get by with.)

FINALLY THE PICTURES OF CABLES FOR YOU TO RATE! (And a couple extras)

I apologize for the pictures. Apparently an eight mega pixel DroidX isnt good enough.





The last one is a view of it closed up.



So, anyway. I thank you all for taking the time too look at this build.

Rate away.

Too all a Merry Christmas and Happy New year.


----------



## gtsteviiee

I'll rate it anyways, 8/10.

Mine:


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooseHead*
> 
> Finally finished my build with the i5. Here's the final look.


I like it!


----------



## Anti!!

Freaking sick! Is that a n/b under water I see? Lol


----------



## We Gone

New Build


----------



## macarule

Nice! But get that sig updated!


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Nice! But get that sig updated!


Done, Thanks Just a bit more work needed after looking at the photo


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> May be the nicest looking cable control but you ain't fooling me. I know the rest of the molex cables and what nots are hidden under that black fan. Sneaky. I give a score of a 8.


Ok a 10. You're making me wanna me wanna check my fan filters today lol.


----------



## We Gone

So can we now get back to "Rate my Cables"

New Build


----------



## Youngd8

9.5/10 for set up above.
Nasty 24 pin is not sleeved.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngd8*
> 
> 9.5/10 for set up above.
> Nasty 24 pin is not sleeved.


Ew, mine probably deserves a 6/10 then. haha


----------



## mybadomen

Heres mine. About as clean as it gets,But hey at least its Liquid cooled!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Heres mine. About as clean as it gets,But hey at least its Liquid cooled!


Holy crap. Is that an open xbox on the right too?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I did a couple of updates, changed the video cards for two 6970


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I did a couple of updates, changed the video cards for two 6970


Im scared to ask how much that cost you.


----------



## We Gone

10/10

That's a lot to hide


----------



## KaRLiToS

Over 2 years, with all the mods I did, if you include the 42 inches LG TV and the furnitures, around 10 000$. I spend a lot of time too.

But never forget, that I spent a lot of fun during 2 years with that machine, and the fun is still present. I have to hold myself not to modify it again and again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> 10/10
> That's a lot to hide


Thanx I also tried to hide the cables under my desk





This is the old version of it (with two 5850 and one 5870)



And this is the first version



And even earlier (my first watercooling build with cable management)



And this is my previous PC before I find out about overclock.net was existing



PS: With the new platform of OCN, I lost a lot of interest in computing, sorry


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Over 2 years, with all the mods I did, if you include the 42 inches LG TV and the furnitures, around 10 000$. I spend a lot of time too.
> But never forget, that I spent a lot of fun during 2 years with that machine, and the fun is still present. I have to hold myself not to modify it again and again.


What are you gonna do about the 6970s when the 7970s come out. lol. Yea, I went there.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> 10/10
> That's a lot to hide


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> What are you gonna do about the 6970s when the 7970s come out. lol. Yea, I went there.


Hehehe, honestly I don't know, I don't think I'll buy new stuff soon, my PC runs almost all the games maxed out, I plan of getting a third 6970 though


----------



## farcodev

It's a sick build KaRLiToS, good job


----------



## BradleyW

Nice setup Karlitos! Good job mate!


----------



## We Gone

You gents ever sleep


----------



## Anti!!

lol I dont know. haha.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> You gents ever sleep


sure, when the sun rises.


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> You gents ever sleep


when its necessary lol


----------



## _TRU_

cleaned it up slightly and added some lights. i'll add one last one when i finish mods & get extensions.


----------



## We Gone

Very nice...


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Mine:


Clean, easily a 8/10. Only complaint is the front panel wires behind the hdd rack, maybe tie them down or bunch them up at least. Sleeving them would also be a good solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> 
> cleaned it up slightly and added some lights. i'll add one last one when i finish mods & get extensions.


Kinda hard to see much, low res picture and low light makes it hard to rate. Could you post a pic with better lighting? As it stands, 7/10


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I did a couple of updates, changed the video cards for two 6970


Beautiful! 10/10. Great management (including under your desk and out the back of the rig). For some reason, I like the random red hose coming out the gpus, my eye was instantly drawn there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> 
> cleaned it up slightly and added some lights. i'll add one last one when i finish mods & get extensions.


7/10. Clean build, but without a good pic of the cables, this is the highest I can go.


----------



## _TRU_

this any better? its taken w my cell.



i'm waiting on extensions. but the sata dvd drive is a special cord (red), dunno if i can find it in a diff color


----------



## 996gt2

The PC-A05 is not an easy case to work with in terms of wire management (it's no Fractal Design in that regard, lol).

With that said, here's my attempt: (GPU was taken out for the mods, so I just tucked the PCIE power cables into the 3.5" bay for the photo)


----------



## Lutro0

I dont know why i have never posted in here =P

I might as well join in on the fun!

This was from my first mod and some of my very first sleeving - the Katharos Mod


Front


Back


----------



## CloudX

So sick. 10/10


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> I dont know why i have never posted in here =P
> I might as well join in on the fun!
> This was from my first mod and some of my very first sleeving - the Katharos Mod
> 
> Front
> 
> Back


not gonna lie. I drooled over this for like 20 mins the other day. the back cable management is by far the cleanest on OCN... and the internet haaha.

great job. 10/10 obviously


----------



## [email protected]

The cables behind the case are superb! Wish I can do that. Looks like its time for me to try maybe modular or single braided instead of cluttered standard cable. I do use tie wraps. I ought a fix the back more once again!


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> this any better? its taken w my cell.
> 
> i'm waiting on extensions. but the sata dvd drive is a special cord (red), dunno if i can find it in a diff color


As is now 7.5/10

Not sure how the sata cord your referring to is any different from any other sata cable, its pretty much a standard cable. But that cluster there is just not neat enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> The PC-A05 is not an easy case to work with in terms of wire management (it's no Fractal Design in that regard, lol).
> With that said, here's my attempt: (GPU was taken out for the mods, so I just tucked the PCIE power cables into the 3.5" bay for the photo)


Well done for the case, if you could sleeve the front panel wires it would be as good as its going to get. As is 8.5/10

Lutro0 thats one fine looking bit a cable management you got there, easily 10/10


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> 
> Back


That is one badass mod. 10/10 easily. Is that techflex cleancut i see there? i used it to sleeve my ModXstream. Its pretty dense sleeving.

Btw here is mine:


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> That is one badass mod. 10/10 easily. Is that techflex cleancut i see there? i used it to sleeve my ModXstream. Its pretty dense sleeving.
> Btw here is mine:


If you can believe it that powersupply I modded for the Katharos is well was an OCZ ModXtreme as well. I love those PSUs they have always been great and have never failed on me.

And I love that fan, and the whole package really. Good job!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

10/10 Lutr0!!!

Awesome looking build! One of the nicest on OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> not gonna lie. I drooled over this for like 20 mins the other day. the back cable management is by far the cleanest on OCN... *and the internet* haaha.
> great job. 10/10 obviously


Its an amazing job of cable management, especially the back but it's no where near as clean as most of the MDPC builds


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> As is now 7.5/10
> Not sure how the sata cord your referring to is any different from any other sata cable, its pretty much a standard cable. But that cluster there is just not neat enough.
> Well done for the case, if you could sleeve the front panel wires it would be as good as its going to get. As is 8.5/10
> Lutro0 thats one fine looking bit a cable management you got there, easily 10/10


its a silverstone TS03. It's 3 devices in one (2x usb, slim dvd-rw and 2.5" hd) hence the cables. heres a pic of the manual showing the "special" sata cord.



it looks like 4pin floppy, but if i added that and got the sata extension i wanted itd just another wire :/ id sell it (the ts03) , and get a BD or a plain $20 dvd rw but no buyers







or traders even


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lutroo should be banned from this thread. Too pro


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lutroo should be banned from this thread. Too pro


XD ikr?


----------



## Jesse^_^

Heres mine, added a Soundcard and tidied it asmuch as I could with a non-modular PSU.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*
> 
> Heres mine, added a Soundcard and tidied it asmuch as I could with a non-modular PSU.


Sleeve those cables, would look a lot better.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Updated cabling!


This, dear PinkSlippers, is an awesome build, just so clean and balanced. I'll give it a good 9/10.

Update...again







Finally got that darn 1200W PSU so i could pop in that last GPU of mine. It can heat my whole room, but i can get lots of fps and nice SLI-bug screen flickering *irony*

Yes, the reservoir is slightly tilted, i was tired when i drilled them holes. Now i just want a 360 rad so i can use my GPU blocks as well and hopefully get a pc that don't sounds like a 747.

Oh well, please rate.


----------



## swOrd_fish

that's sick Albert!








i wonder how's goin at the back stage.


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

Please excuse the lousy photography! Credit to the amazing Lutro0 for the sleeving!


----------



## macarule

Beautiful









10!


----------



## keeganzero

So simple yet so beautiful. 11/10.


----------



## csm725

A question for you folks (will get pics up of my mgmt when I have a rig) - what do us peasants with non-modular PSUs do with all the Molex's that we don't want or need? (inb4 cut them off)


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> A question for you folks (will get pics up of my mgmt when I have a rig) - what do us peasants with non-modular PSUs do with all the Molex's that we don't want or need? (inb4 cut them off)


Some people seem to have managed to hide them behind ...somewhere..


----------



## te0o

I bought some new fans...

Sorry for the crappy quality.


----------



## xunedeinx

Check out these cables! High res pics now.

All bare wires are sleeved.

Lots of zip ties used.

About 15 hors of time getting that TINY case to look good.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te0o*
> 
> I bought some new fans...
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality.


scythes right?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> scythes right?


those look like coolermasters


----------



## molino




----------



## sli_shroom

a little off topic, but are you drawing 12v off the back of your mobo's cpu socket?


----------



## xunedeinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> a little off topic, but are you drawing 12v off the back of your mobo's cpu socket?


No, the wires for the fan is just kinda, there...


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xunedeinx*
> 
> No, the wires for the fan is just kinda, there...


ahh ok...thought you had some uber secret mod going on there


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te0o*
> 
> I bought some new fans...
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality.


Great work on the management, te0o!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xunedeinx*
> 
> Check out these cables! High res pics now.
> 
> All bare wires are sleeved.
> 
> Lots of zip ties used.
> 
> About 15 hors of time getting that TINY case to look good.


Overall you did awesome (especially with the sleeving) but I would just recommend you tighten up those cables that belong to the second CPU fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> scythes right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those look like coolermasters
Click to expand...

I'm sure they are Cooler Masters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molino*


Incredibly well done, molino. That is some fine work there!!!


----------



## te0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> scythes right?


No, CM SickleFlow.








I made some minor improvements today, if anyone is interested here's a link - http://i.imgur.com/MvYzY.jpg


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> that's sick Albert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how's goin at the back stage.


Thanks mate! It's not that pretty in the back, so i guess i should try to tidy it up someday. x)


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molino*


I want your computer. Pure sex. wows.

10/10


----------



## DrakkDaze

This is the first case I have ever tried any real cable management with. I thought I did an OK job, far better than its predecessor, however any tips and tricks from fellow techies who have done similar work is very welcome. I am brand new to the forums here, but so far am very impressed with what I see. Any input is welcomed. Have a great day!



*The Interceptor*
-Antec DF-85 Case
-ASUS Sabertooth 990FX Board
-AMD FX-4100 Zambezi Quad Core CPU
-Thermaltake BigWater 760 Plus Water Cooling
-OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 120GB Solid State Drive
-ATi Radeon HD 5870 2GB Graphics
-G.Skill Sniper Series PC3-1600 16GB DDR3 Memory
-Antec CP-850 850W Power Supply
-Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Hard Drive
-Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB Hard Drive
-Seagate Barracuda 1.5TB Hard Drive
-Samsung Basic SATA DVD Burner
-Logisys 15" Sound Activate Blue Cathode
-Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Edition 7.1 Sound Card


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakkDaze*
> 
> This is the first case I have ever tried any real cable management with. I thought I did an OK job, far better than its predecessor, however any tips and tricks from fellow techies who have done similar work is very welcome. I am brand new to the forums here, but so far am very impressed with what I see. Any input is welcomed. Have a great day!
> 
> *The Interceptor*
> -Antec DF-85 Case
> -ASUS Sabertooth 990FX Board
> -AMD FX-4100 Zambezi Quad Core CPU
> -Thermaltake BigWater 760 Plus Water Cooling
> -OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 120GB Solid State Drive
> -ATi Radeon HD 5870 2GB Graphics
> -G.Skill Sniper Series PC3-1600 16GB DDR3 Memory
> -Antec CP-850 850W Power Supply
> -Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Hard Drive
> -Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB Hard Drive
> -Seagate Barracuda 1.5TB Hard Drive
> -Samsung Basic SATA DVD Burner
> -Logisys 15" Sound Activate Blue Cathode
> -Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Edition 7.1 Sound Card


Welcome to OCN.

8/10. Its definetly neat, but needs a few more touches to be complete. You could tidey up you HDD power cables some more and you would need to sleeve all exposed cables. One other thing you might want to look at that will help in the future is try to color coordinate your computer parts next time. It make it easier on the eye. Also makes for a sexy build.


----------



## ivr56

So guys hows my cabling in this 10 year old box?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> 
> So guys hows my cabling in this 10 year old box?


I say 6/10 you could do better even in that case. You should use zip ties it'll really help tidy your cables up, and if there is space behind the HDD cage stick some up there.

Here's my main rig:


----------



## Jimcy

its still a work in progress. ive never fooled with anything like the wire sleeving stuff some of these guys have posted but ill get around to it eventually


----------



## Grath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its still a work in progress. ive never fooled with anything like the wire sleeving stuff some of these guys have posted but ill get around to it eventually


6/10, cables everywhere lol.

As for me, I need some fan cable extensions and a PCI-e cable extension so I can get rid of that molex connector mess up by my dvd drive.


----------



## mfranco702

Heres mine, thats the best I could do


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its still a work in progress. ive never fooled with anything like the wire sleeving stuff some of these guys have posted but ill get around to it eventually


Really? that case requires little effort to look sooo neat....
1 tip: shove every wire you can around behind the motherboard tray


----------



## Jimcy

ive actually made a few changes since ive uploaded this photo but not a huge difference. that black nylon tube covered strand hanging by the drive tower is the power plugs for my 4 fans on the side panel. since its unhooked, its just hangin there in the way. i wish idve known about modular PSUs when i bought all this stuff because this corsair has way more cables than i have use for right now.

i need to get an 8 pin extension cable because the cable is just barely long enough to reach the plug in spot all the way at teh top of the motherboard. the rest of that mess is going through the hole in the bottom of there exacept for 1 strand of 4 pin cable cables for fans and whatnot. the front panel cables are somewhat better organized but still a mess nonetheless

my front panel usb 3 hub is the biggest pain in the ass for me right now. its long enough to plug into the motherboard and run straight to the front but nowhere near long enough to route it out of sight then into the front panel bay. the water pump / radiator wires are being annoying to get hidden too. think ill just get a 3/4 nylon tube wraps to put over it and cover the whole mess for now.

still got a ways to go but this si the first entire new system ive ever built. my OCD with trying to make it look good is slowly eating me alive lol


----------



## macarule

flip the psu over for starters so the cables run straight into the hole, that will give you more room on the 8pin, any un-used molex cables etc just shove them all around the back and it will look a whole lot neater, dont worry about the front USB even though it looks long enough to route







and just tighten up all the cables!









good luck


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Really? that case requires little effort to look sooo neat....
> 1 tip: shove every wire you can around behind the motherboard tray


I have the same case......spot the difference













Cable management was easy on this case


----------



## wint0nic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have the same case......spot the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management was easy on this case


Where you get those power connectors from the video cards. Got a link mate?


----------



## Darylrese

Ebay mate.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-Pin-PSU-Power-Supply-ATX-Extension-Cable-Black-Blue-/170741500775?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item27c0fc8b67


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I say 6/10 you could do better even in that case. You should use zip ties it'll really help tidy your cables up, and if there is space behind the HDD cage stick some up there.
> Here's my main rig:


p8p67 pro and gskill ram.

see if you can get those fan wires a bit tighter bud

7.5/10


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ebay mate.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-Pin-PSU-Power-Supply-ATX-Extension-Cable-Black-Blue-/170741500775?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item27c0fc8b67


Any US site?


----------



## macarule

nah i have the same ones, you can only get them from that guy in the UK, mine got to AUS fine


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> Any US site?


You should buy one from Lutro0, he's an artisan here and his work looks great! Here's a link.


----------



## Darylrese

Can't believe there si only one person in the world making these cables and it's in the UK! They are good cables and cheap enough too. No problems with mine and the person is very helpful too. They look FANTASTIC. They have loads of colours and loads of types of cable. psu extension, 6 pin pci-e, 8 pin pci-e, 8 pin psu extension, molex extensions etc. It was the icing on the cake for my build.


----------



## csm725

Check out OCN's own Lutro0 (as mentioned above) - http://www.overclock.net/t/1189502/lutro0-customs-sleeved-extensions-for-sale/0_100


----------



## BWG

This ^


----------



## onoff




----------



## ZealotKi11er

After doing so much work wih my build i never put my side panel on again. Its waisted beauty. Now just to take some proper photos with cheap camera.


----------



## rasa123

Here's mine, just switched to a new case. I know I could tuck in those cables showing above the hard drive bay, but it doesn't show with the panel on so I don't really care.


----------



## elzhi

100 posts


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoff*


Wow, that looks like a totally different rig! Nice work onoff!!!!


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have the same case......spot the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management was easy on this case


thats a really nice setup! im gettin there. still learnin the little tricks here and there. CM with this case is definitely easy i, i jsut gotta find the little quirks to make it all work. im gonna order some sleeved cables next and im gonna waste even more money on different case fans. ive already wasted about $180 on fans at this point. i have 6 cheap / junk 120mm fans just laying in my "extra junk" box now. i have 4, 120mm red led lights on the mesh side panel right now. i liked it originally, but the red white and blue theme is just clashing too hard for my likes now.


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> flip the psu over for starters so the cables run straight into the hole, that will give you more room on the 8pin, any un-used molex cables etc just shove them all around the back and it will look a whole lot neater, dont worry about the front USB even though it looks long enough to route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just tighten up all the cables!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


ive been debating flippin the psu for a few days since this case has a recess in the bottom, including a filter, for it to be flipped. im just being an anal whiny brat because if i flip it, the LED light cant be seen lol. ive got all the molex except 1 strand pushed through the big hole there and going to the back. the backside is a disaster area right now. i got it all ziptied up and all that, but it just looks hideous.

the front USB 3.0 box is really getting on my nerves. its the only thing i do not like at all about the Asus (8Z68 Deluxe so far. the cable is a little too long to go from the plug in straight to the front panel, but its not long enough to route it out of sight. well lemme rephrase that, it might be long enough, but the way i tried originally, im afraid to plug it in. the plugin on the motherboard is so small and flimsy looking, im afraid that if i put even a little pressure toward the front or back of the case, i will break the plugin. so im just pluggin it in and leavin it out in the open for now.

i think what im gonna do is take it all back out and apart again. paint the inside of the case neon blue and black and add a couple accent lights. get much better looking / working fans than what i currently have and take a piece of sheet metal from the garage and just build a panel to put between the psu and the drive cage. seen a buncha builds in this thread do that, and if done right, it looks really nice. i just need to find what those nice fans are with the blue LED and the blue blades as well like a case i saw on here somewhere with black / red fans


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> ive been debating flippin the psu for a few days since this case has a recess in the bottom, including a filter, for it to be flipped. im just being an anal whiny brat because if i flip it, the LED light cant be seen lol. ive got all the molex except 1 strand pushed through the big hole there and going to the back. the backside is a disaster area right now. i got it all ziptied up and all that, but it just looks hideous.
> the front USB 3.0 box is really getting on my nerves. its the only thing i do not like at all about the Asus (8Z68 Deluxe so far. the cable is a little too long to go from the plug in straight to the front panel, but its not long enough to route it out of sight. well lemme rephrase that, it might be long enough, but the way i tried originally, im afraid to plug it in. the plugin on the motherboard is so small and flimsy looking, im afraid that if i put even a little pressure toward the front or back of the case, i will break the plugin. so im just pluggin it in and leavin it out in the open for now.
> i think what im gonna do is take it all back out and apart again. paint the inside of the case neon blue and black and add a couple accent lights. get much better looking / working fans than what i currently have and take a piece of sheet metal from the garage and just build a panel to put between the psu and the drive cage. seen a buncha builds in this thread do that, and if done right, it looks really nice. i just need to find what those nice fans are with the blue LED and the blue blades as well like a case i saw on here somewhere with black / red fans


That usb cable an take quite a bend and still be solid refer to my pics in this post. And yeah flip you Powersupply I reckon but it wouldn't make much difference except for the cables being tidier http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/16920#post_15930745


----------



## Frazz




----------



## Locomotive

Problems that i have so far :

1. The cpu 4pin power cable is not long enough to go through the back of the mobo-tray
2. The cpu 4pin power connector is in a wierd place, so..
3. 24 pin cable is to thick to go through the hole near the psu (thinking of removing the sleeving on that)

PS : How you like my home-made fan filter xD . Used some permeable foam , cut very thin (0.7cm xD ).

I'm going to redo my wire-management now (if you have any sugestions) or when i'm getting my new parts


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locomotive*
> 
> Problems that i have so far :
> 1. The cpu 4pin power cable is not long enough to go through the back of the mobo-tray
> 2. The cpu 4pin power connector is in a wierd place, so..
> 3. 24 pin cable is to thick to go through the hole near the psu (thinking of removing the sleeving on that)
> PS : How you like my home-made fan filter xD . Used some permeable foam , cut very thin (0.7cm xD ).
> I'm going to redo my wire-management now (if you have any sugestions) or when i'm getting my new parts


Ghetto rigging: exactly how I like it







.

I give a solid 6/10.


----------



## We Gone

Cut bigger holes,get cable extensions.


----------



## Locomotive

I've already bought (well, ordered) an 8pin cpu power cable - BitFenix Alchemy, black (these things are expensive as hell here, i was considering buying an 24pin cable too until i saw is 50 bucks!! ) - too bad it doesn't fit my current mobo! xD Will fit on my next rig though, so it should be fine. Anyway, I have on my to do list one of these (to hide away my hdd in a 5.25 bay







)


----------



## Baron Munchause

Well here is my rig..just waiting for the monitor.. After all my builds I have done this is the 1st one I actually took time with the cables..


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its still a work in progress. ive never fooled with anything like the wire sleeving stuff some of these guys have posted but ill get around to it eventually


Flip your PSU over (Vent on bottom correct?) and have the wires closer to the mobo grommets


----------



## Jimcy

well, after messing with it for about 5 hours, this is how it looks right now. i still have lottsa work to do on the back side. its ok but not even worth posting a pic of. im still not sure i like this Kaze Master Ace fan control. all those wires comin off it are a pain in the ass to deal with when trying to do cable management. theres so many and they all have to do to compeltely different places so i couldnt just shove the whole mess in 2 nylon wrap and push em through then split em off. 3 nylon wraps look alot better to me than 15 red black orange and yellow wires all over the place lol


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> well, after messing with it for about 5 hours, this is how it looks right now. i still have lottsa work to do on the back side. its ok but not even worth posting a pic of. im still not sure i like this Kaze Master Ace fan control. all those wires comin off it are a pain in the ass to deal with when trying to do cable management. theres so many and they all have to do to compeltely different places so i couldnt just shove the whole mess in 2 nylon wrap and push em through then split em off. 3 nylon wraps look alot better to me than 15 red black orange and yellow wires all over the place lol


Take the 2 sata cables that you have running off your mobo and put them in the grommet right next to it instead of running them across and behind.


----------



## Jimcy

i messed with them like 40 different times in and out of the grommet before i finally said screw it and stuck them like that. the grommet is so close that both of the sata cables (theres actually 2 there, one on top of the other, second one is dvd rom) get put in such a bind that if it werent for the metal retaining clips, theyd pop out. i almost grabbed the dremel and just made those 2 slots into 1 to fix that problem but i opted to just run em the way i did for now. i honestly didnt even realize i did the same thing with my SSD cable. ill be switchin that back here in a second.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> well, after messing with it for about 5 hours, this is how it looks right now. i still have lottsa work to do on the back side. its ok but not even worth posting a pic of. im still not sure i like this Kaze Master Ace fan control. all those wires comin off it are a pain in the ass to deal with when trying to do cable management. theres so many and they all have to do to compeltely different places so i couldnt just shove the whole mess in 2 nylon wrap and push em through then split em off. 3 nylon wraps look alot better to me than 15 red black orange and yellow wires all over the place lol


looks better but i still think you should flip that PSU because it should give you enough slack on the 8pin to run it around the back aswell, try get them sata cables in the grommets


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locomotive*


Damn, that's ghetto man!!! You should post that in this awesome thread of ghetto-ness!!!


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Here's my sad attempt at clean cabling. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fmsam

A bit dark but here it is anyway, happy new year all


----------



## Whittenboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> well, after messing with it for about 5 hours, this is how it looks right now. i still have lottsa work to do on the back side. its ok but not even worth posting a pic of. im still not sure i like this Kaze Master Ace fan control. all those wires comin off it are a pain in the ass to deal with when trying to do cable management. theres so many and they all have to do to compeltely different places so i couldnt just shove the whole mess in 2 nylon wrap and push em through then split em off. 3 nylon wraps look alot better to me than 15 red black orange and yellow wires all over the place lol


Why have you set your graphics card to the second PCI-e surely that's not giving the card the power it's supposed to have?


----------



## macarule

Im pretty sure his board has dual 16x PCIe slots, so it doesnt matter what one he has it in


----------



## mannyfc

Happy New Year... still need to get some extensions or sleeve this psu not sure yet... well added another 480 and a fan next to them... new phone Droid Razr.. nice pics in daylight


----------



## macarule

Some of these rigs make me so jealous


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whittenboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> well, after messing with it for about 5 hours, this is how it looks right now. i still have lottsa work to do on the back side. its ok but not even worth posting a pic of. im still not sure i like this Kaze Master Ace fan control. all those wires comin off it are a pain in the ass to deal with when trying to do cable management. theres so many and they all have to do to compeltely different places so i couldnt just shove the whole mess in 2 nylon wrap and push em through then split em off. 3 nylon wraps look alot better to me than 15 red black orange and yellow wires all over the place lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you set your graphics card to the second PCI-e surely that's not giving the card the power it's supposed to have?
Click to expand...

It's a GTX 560 (non Ti), using it in an 8x vs 16x slot is not going to make any difference at all.

Even a high end card like a GTX 580 will only see a few 2-3% performance loss going from 16x to 8x.


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whittenboy*
> 
> Why have you set your graphics card to the second PCI-e surely that's not giving the card the power it's supposed to have?


i put it in the second PCI-E 2.0 x16 slot just so it wouldnt cover the chipset heatsink. i just think it looks better showing the full heatsink. when powered on, there is a right blue LED in the back of the SATA ports which kinda glares across the front of the heatsink. its just me letting my OCD take over lol. since both of my top slots are x16 i didnt think it would make any difference. looking a few pages deeper int he manual is does suggest that if there is a single gpu that it be in the first slot. i originally had it there but moved it down. guess ill pop it back up there.

im a self taught hillbilly with this stuff. i know just enough to get myself in trouble sometimes lol. any advice / pointers are definitely welcome.

PS i saw someone said since this is a non Ti card it wouldnt matter either way. does this mean i made a mistake by not buying the Ti i was looking at because the salesman at micro center said the non ti was much better?


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> Happy New Year... still need to get some extensions or sleeve this psu not sure yet... well added another 480 and a fan next to them... new phone Droid Razr.. nice pics in daylight


it looks perfect to me as is but i guess i dont have as keen an eye for this stuff yet as most of these guys do.


----------



## theonedub

Installed a 24pin sleeved extension and sleeved extensions on the H100 fans. I have the 2 8pin PCIe Bitfenix Extensions in the mail. Pic in my gallery is shows more detail, I think.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> Happy New Year... still need to get some extensions or sleeve this psu not sure yet... well added another 480 and a fan next to them... new phone Droid Razr.. nice pics in daylight


Beauiful setup. I love the white WC hoses in the 600T white. I have the same case but can't afford a WC loop at the moment!


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fmsam*
> 
> 
> A bit dark but here it is anyway, happy new year all


very nice...10/10

love the attention to detail with the pci-e power cables and how you gave them a slight twist around each other. great effect

i also really like how your loop runs to and from the vid cards


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> It's a GTX 560 (non Ti), using it in an 8x vs 16x slot is not going to make any difference at all.
> Even a high end card like a GTX 580 will only see a few 2-3% performance loss going from 16x to 8x.


proof pls? if this is true it would settle alot of my motherboard choices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> i put it in the second PCI-E 2.0 x16 slot just so it wouldnt cover the chipset heatsink. i just think it looks better showing the full heatsink. when powered on, there is a right blue LED in the back of the SATA ports which kinda glares across the front of the heatsink. its just me letting my OCD take over lol. since both of my top slots are x16 i didnt think it would make any difference. looking a few pages deeper int he manual is does suggest that if there is a single gpu that it be in the first slot. i originally had it there but moved it down. guess ill pop it back up there.
> im a self taught hillbilly with this stuff. i know just enough to get myself in trouble sometimes lol. any advice / pointers are definitely welcome.
> PS i saw someone said since this is a non Ti card it wouldnt matter either way. does this mean i made a mistake by not buying the Ti i was looking at because the salesman at micro center said the non ti was much better?


Its not necessary bro. It looks great that way. No worries. Performance wont be near a difference to matter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Installed a 24pin sleeved extension and sleeved extensions on the H100 fans. I have the 2 8pin PCIe Bitfenix Extensions in the mail. Pic in my gallery is shows more detail, I think.


Nice, Plus that MSI card looks sexy. great job. 10/10


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> PS i saw someone said since this is a non Ti card it wouldnt matter either way. does this mean i made a mistake by not buying the Ti i was looking at because the salesman at micro center said the non ti was much better?


That's fairly odd. Not odd that salesman at MC is wrong, which he is, but that he'd be trying to convince you to buy a cheaper card.

Cf. Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart


----------



## DrakkDaze

Update on my Cables. I took the advice of a nice responder and adjusted my hard drive cables and this is what I have come up with...
BEFORE

AFTER


I plan to get paracord soon and sleeve all my wires, and shorten up the hard drive power's so the are only as long as the need to be.


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That's fairly odd. Not odd that salesman at MC is wrong, which he is, but that he'd be trying to convince you to buy a cheaper card.
> Cf. Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart


lol especially since i already had about $1800 worth of stuff piled up to buy at this point. im very pleased with how it all turned out at this point. i just wish i wouldve done a tad bit more browsing on these forums before i went. it definitely wouldve changed a few of my decisions. mainly with my ram. corsair vengeance 1866 8gb set is nice but those super tall heat sinks really screw with my options of an air cooler. it seems like every single one of the air coolers cover up 1 if not both of my left ram sockets preventing me from using the bigger air coolers if i want to use all 4 sockets with this ram.

back on subject of the thread. i am just in awe of some of these rigs. the mod level some of these guys go to in just incredible.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fmsam*
> 
> 
> A bit dark but here it is anyway, happy new year all


9.9/10 Looks great!


----------



## elzhi

temporary job, will have to get a new PSU and case in next month or two, it didn't stop me from trying to make it as tidy as possible


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> temporary job, will have to get a new PSU and case in next month or two, it didn't stop me from trying to make it as tidy as possible


9.8/10
Very nicely done.

Why would you need another PSU and/or case????


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> 9.8/10
> Very nicely done.
> Why would you need another PSU and/or case????


i agree too, them cases have good airflow and loads of room! dont forget the build quality of it!
the PSU is 1200W that will run most machines with ease + its Corsair!


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Here's my sad attempt at clean cabling.
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


No feedback?


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> temporary job, will have to get a new PSU and case in next month or two, it didn't stop me from trying to make it as tidy as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8/10
> Very nicely done.
> 
> Why would you need another PSU and/or case????
Click to expand...

well the PSU is very loud (the fan is loud + the psu makes a high pitched noise that's very annoying) and kind of overkill (i'll go with 2x 7970 "soon", but even that won't need anywhere near 1200W)

i've looked around on Corsair forums and its seems to be a pretty common problem with AX series, mostly 850W and 1200W ones.
supposedly their new PSU are quiet... i'll do a RMA and sell the replacement and then buy another BeQuiet PSU.

i want to change the case mainly because i want something smaller, there's tonnes of unused space inside and could easily fit all my parts inside a smaller case, and if i get a smaller case i could finally buy speakers


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Here's my sad attempt at clean cabling.
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> No feedback?
Click to expand...

7/10 room for improvement








Bring the front pannel and usb cables upfrom the bottom hole.
tighten up the sata cables, run them through the hole to the right of the ports behind the motherboard tray.
Push all the cables i can see through the management holes behind the motherboard tray out of view.
Clean up any fan cables








And do something about that audio cable!


----------



## We Gone

Ok so after a few days of viewing all these fine rigs I had to go back and tided up some.



The bad side


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Ok so after a few days of viewing all these fine rigs I had to go back and tided up some.
> 
> The bad side


9.5/10
Could only be better by cutting the cables to length


----------



## b0z0




----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*


9.9/10 from me, hide the front panel cables or at least sleeve them!


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That's fairly odd. Not odd that salesman at MC is wrong, which he is, but that he'd be trying to convince you to buy a cheaper card.
> Cf. Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart


I thought that was weird too.


----------



## te0o

I have found some old shot of my computer and decided to make a little comparison between the current state of my machine and the state it was in when I first bought the Gamma case.


What do you think?


----------



## b0z0

Yeah I'm going to sleeve everything! Was in a hurry to get it together. Need to order some Paracord!


----------



## Grath




----------



## Travish87

here she be


----------



## fmsam

I have a cheeky black ice 480 external, sorry its out of shot.


----------



## Grath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fmsam*
> 
> I have a cheeky black ice 480 external, sorry its out of shot.


Looks like your whole picture is out shot, it won't show up.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te0o*
> 
> I have found some old shot of my computer and decided to make a little comparison between the current state of my machine and the state it was in when I first bought the Gamma case.
> 
> What do you think?


That went from a 2/10 to a 9.9/10! lol

Some pretty sleeve extensions would top it off!







Well done though.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> 7/10 room for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring the front pannel and usb cables upfrom the bottom hole.
> tighten up the sata cables, run them through the hole to the right of the ports behind the motherboard tray.
> Push all the cables i can see through the management holes behind the motherboard tray out of view.
> Clean up any fan cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do something about that audio cable!


and that rear exhaust fan; re-mount/rotate where it's power cable rests at 1:00 o'clock position then route the cable where your 8 pin enters coming behind from the mobo tray.
i guess you have enough vacant molex behind that tray, much better than with the mobo fan connector which exposing your cable.


----------



## goldbranch

Took me the whole day to disassemble/reassemble and this is the best I could do. Man I really got to learn to sleeve, those pre-sleeved extension cables really took up a lot of space and gave me a hard time.


----------



## audiofreak95

little before and after


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Took me the whole day to disassemble/reassemble and this is the best I could do. Man I really got to learn to sleeve, those pre-sleeved extension cables really took up a lot of space and gave me a hard time.


Well done! lol. I truly hate your white PSU, but well done. XD 10/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> little before and after


10/10 nice!


----------



## Anti!!

oops deleted.


----------



## lawndart

How is this ???
BEFORE


AFTER


LawnDart


----------



## macarule

you should of painted it black, i dont like the red and blue, sorry


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> you should of painted it black, i dont like the red and blue, sorry


+1 sorry


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> you should of painted it black, i dont like the red and blue, sorry


lol same, and it needs some serious sleevage.


----------



## xDriftyy

sorry for the crappy camera! and please don't tell me to sleeve the cables, i'm poor


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> sorry for the crappy camera! and please don't tell me to sleeve the cables, i'm poor


looks good









<3 the seasonic


----------



## Bouf0010

9.5/10 for the fan cables









A poor person wouldnt have your sig rig...


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 the seasonic


i love it too, i just wish that they had the cool looking logo facing this way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> 9.5/10 for the fan cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poor person wouldnt have your sig rig...


I'm poor because I built this and I'm only 17







any idea where I could tuck the fan cables?


----------



## molino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I want your computer. Pure sex. wows.
> 10/10


thanks man thats means alot to me
spent alot of time and effort like 2 years ago and never posted anything online


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> little before and after


Wow, such a major transformation dude


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> How is this ???
> BEFORE
> 
> AFTER
> 
> LawnDart


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> you should of painted it black, i dont like the red and blue, sorry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> +1 sorry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> lol same, and it needs some serious sleevage.


Damn guys- it's rate my cables, not rate my paint job...The cabling looks pretty darn good there lawndart







8/10


----------



## Recipe7

How are my cables? I have 10 noctua fans running, 2 are hidden at the top.


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Wow, such a major transformation dude


that was in a little under 6 months i believe


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> How are my cables? I have 10 noctua fans running, 2 are hidden at the top.


wow. start power reset cables could do with tucking away? and the lone cable bottom right needs to be tucked away but Gosh darn it 8.5/10!!!(if u sleved it aswell it would be 10!!)


----------



## Recipe7

Thanks! I will consider moving those when I have the time. The lone cable is coming from the fan attached to the side panel of my case, so I just set it there. I guess I should have disconnected before taking a picture, haha.

I really do want to do some sleeving. I have to find the time to learn







.


----------



## Billy_5110

tignore the pci-e cables **hidden** in the drive bay...







i'm thinking about going sli... and sorry for the megaflow wire white and red ¬¬


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Thanks! I will consider moving those when I have the time. The lone cable is coming from the fan attached to the side panel of my case, so I just set it there. I guess I should have disconnected before taking a picture, haha.
> I really do want to do some sleeving. I have to find the time to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


same sleeving seems like such a great idea, untill i remember that noone looks in my case!


----------



## Recipe7

Haha, yeah exactly.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Damn guys- it's rate my cables, not rate my paint job...The cabling looks pretty darn good there lawndart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10


Hence I said he would need to sleeve it.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molino*
> 
> thanks man thats means alot to me
> spent alot of time and effort like 2 years ago and never posted anything online


Hey, no prob. +rep


----------



## FerminTigas

Hi guys! Just wanted to share mine. Thanks.


----------



## FerminTigas

additional pics..




























Thanks!


----------



## keeganzero

Awesome job hiding all those HDDs 10/10


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> additional pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


What case is this? Looks amazing!


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Awesome job hiding all those HDDs 10/10


Thank you sir.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> What case is this? Looks amazing!


It's an Antec 902 and it really is an amazing case.


----------



## DrakkDaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy camera! and please don't tell me to sleeve the cables, i'm poor


I just recently quoted out everything it will take to sleeve, and even with purchasing a heatgun for the heatshrink, I am spending less than 50 bucks to sleeve mine.

Just saying. Otherwise that looks great!


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Hi guys! Just wanted to share mine. Thanks.


raarrrrr! 10/10








that's darn sick and nasty.... excellent setup/cabling Fermin!


----------



## FerminTigas

@swOrd

Thanks bro. Actually, I was a long time lurker of this thread and your set-up is one of those best rigs in here that inspired me to improve my own.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> @swOrd
> Thanks bro. Actually, I was a long time lurker of this thread and your set-up is one of those best rigs in here that inspired me to improve my own.


GASP!! you lurker! lol. Well done. 10/10 Dont remember if i rated yours already, and am to lazy to look back. SO there is another.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> GASP!! you lurker! lol. Well done. 10/10 Dont remember if i rated yours already, and am to lazy to look back. SO there is another.


Lol. Thanks Bro.


----------



## mru

Fermin Tigas,
excellent job! 9.5/10!
Absolutely clean; you can only improve on style.
Nice touch with the placement of the HDD switch.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Fermin Tigas,
> excellent job! 9.5/10!
> Absolutely clean; you can only improve on style.
> Nice touch with the placement of the HDD switch.


Thanks for the complient bro









Actually, i think the HDD bay can still be improved. I already have a plan for it to accomodate 8 hdds. I just doesn't have the time now to start the process. Also, my worry is that the additional weight might provide some strain on the front wheels. Anyway,we'll see.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> @swOrd
> Thanks bro. Actually, I was a long time lurker of this thread and your set-up is one of those best rigs in here that inspired me to improve my own.


May I ask how did you attach your cathodes to the case?


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> May I ask how did you attach your cathodes to the case?


There are double adhesive tapes included in the purchase so i just used those along with the cathode and attached it to the specific place that you can see in the pics.









Well, at least that is for the top and middle cathodes (the easy part).

For the bottom cathode, I still needed to cut the side border/rim(?) of the case using a steel hand saw before mounting it on its current place.









Or... perhaps you are asking for this?



















if you've been wondering, i cut some cables as extension for it to reach the cathodes and switch thru the back side panel.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> same sleeving seems like such a great idea, untill i remember that noone looks in my case!


Honestly if I was doing a build with a case that had no windows there would be no chance in hell that I'd make custom cables and sleeve them.


----------



## axipher

Here's the newest picture I could find with my new cable extensions from Lutro0:


----------



## macarule

Looks awesome!







but it would be a pain to get the graphics card out!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it would be a pain to get the graphics card out!


What I was thinking! Interesting solution having the second ram cooler fan over the mobo heat sink +1


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's the newest picture I could find with my new cable extensions from Lutro0:


Hide those hdd cables a tad more and you got a 10/10


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it would be a pain to get the graphics card out!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it would be a pain to get the graphics card out!
> 
> 
> 
> What I was thinking! Interesting solution having the second ram cooler fan over the mobo heat sink +1
Click to expand...

Hehe, I though about that, the Fan shrouds are screwed to the RAD directly with 2 screws each on the corners, then the two fans on the bottom are screwed to the case on the opposite corners as well with 1 1/2" 6-32 screws, washers and nuts. The ends of the 1 1/2 screws stick out of the bottom fans a little over a 1/4" and the fan shrouds just sit right on top.

It's not a perfect seal between the shrouds and the fans, but my temps are still below 55 C, fans are super quiet (AP-15's) as pull, and the RAD can just be lifted off the bottom if I ever need to get to my graphics card.

I'll post pics tonight of the puzzle setup lol.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


8.5/10 I feel like the cables can be tucked back/tightened a bit. the hard drives look clean.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


You should put at least one fan on your CPU cooler

overall cabling: 7.2 / 10

---> Great Job but there is place for more improvements


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You should put at least one fan on your CPU cooler
> overall cabling: 7.2 / 10
> ---> Great Job but there is place for more improvements


Thanks. Theres plenty of air movement from the drive bay 120mm fans. temps don't go above 55c


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


SO CLEAN!

15/10


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Fantastic Cases in here. Great WORK to all..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xunedeinx*
> 
> Check out these cables! High res pics now.
> All bare wires are sleeved.
> Lots of zip ties used.
> About 15 hors of time getting that TINY case to look good.


10/10

Just because I can't do cable management in that same case


----------



## axipher

Here's my update of how I installed the RAD

RED circles = Stock Corsair H100 screws (2 per shroud)
BLUE circles = 6-32 1 1/2" machine screws with washer and nut's (2 per fan)
YELLOW circles = Regular fan screws (2 per fan)

As you can see there is a little gap between the fans and shrouds and the shrouds just sit right on the BLUE screws that are helping hold the fans on the bottom of the case.


----------



## Bouf0010

i would have just gone to the hardware store and picked up longer screws lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> i would have just gone to the hardware store and picked up longer screws lol


It allows me to remove my RAD at free will in case I have to get to my graphics card


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It allows me to remove my RAD at free will in case I have to get to my graphics card


Nice ingenuity!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It allows me to remove my RAD at free will in case I have to get to my graphics card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ingenuity!
Click to expand...

Thanks









Although I'll admit it wasn't the original plan, I did that so I could clean it easier. It just so happened that it had another use lol.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'll admit it wasn't the original plan, I did that so I could clean it easier. It just so happened that it had another use lol.


XD thats usually how it works.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It allows me to remove my RAD at free will in case I have to get to my graphics card


nice thinking







i think i still would of preferred min at the top







probably a few degrees difference though


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It allows me to remove my RAD at free will in case I have to get to my graphics card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i still would of preferred min at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably a few degrees difference though
Click to expand...

At the top I can't do shrouds, the top of my RAM sticks get in the way.


----------



## macarule

Fair enough, how much difference do shrouds make though?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Fair enough, how much difference do shrouds make though?


In my opinion and completely personal testing method, it's a little quieter and more airflow through the RAD, which also leads to a couple degrees lower too.

The biggest improvement I found was having the fans in pull with a Scythe fan on the front of my case blowing air directly over the RAD. I'm assuming this helps give fresh air for the AP-15's to suck through the RAD, and also blows a little heat that is rising off the RAD away.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> There are double adhesive tapes included in the purchase so i just used those along with the cathode and attached it to the specific place that you can see in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least that is for the top and middle cathodes (the easy part).
> For the bottom cathode, I still needed to cut the side border/rim(?) of the case using a steel hand saw before mounting it on its current place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or... perhaps you are asking for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you've been wondering, i cut some cables as extension for it to reach the cathodes and switch thru the back side panel.


Thanks! Both are exactly what I meant (the cutting for cathode and wiring)


----------



## FerminTigas

@mikupoiss

Your welcome! Glad I was able to help.


----------



## popita




----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Going to hide that H100 wire soon! lol


Great Looking RiG, not overboard & well put together.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popita*


You have a good start, but it definitely looks unfinished. Cleaning up the little clutter you have can go a long way.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Great Looking RiG, not overboard & well put together.


I have a hard time believing this is your rig when your specs below are different? That's a sandy bridge sabertooth motherboard and your rig sig doesn't show that including the fact sandy bridges have 2nd generation processors. You have quad core processor posted on your sig? What gives?


----------



## Aximous

You do realize he quoted the guy who posted that rig.


----------



## [email protected]

I didn't realize.


----------



## TheJesus

Never posted my build before I liquid cooled it, so might as well just post it finalized now


















































Sleeving is MDPC-X, still gotta finish 24/8-pins. Blocks are all EK. Rads are Black Ice/XSPC. The specs are mostly in my Rigbuilder (actually click the link, it doesn't seem to update changes in the signature).


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Never posted my build before I liquid cooled it, so might as well just post it finalized now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving is MDPC-X, still gotta finish 24/8-pins. Blocks are all EK. Rads are Black Ice/XSPC. The specs are mostly in my Rigbuilder (actually click the link, it doesn't seem to update changes in the signature).


Wow, that's some serious work right there. Can't believe you managed to fit all that in such a small case. Excellent job with the water cooling and the cable sleeving!!!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Never posted my build before I liquid cooled it, so might as well just post it finalized now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving is MDPC-X, still gotta finish 24/8-pins. Blocks are all EK. Rads are Black Ice/XSPC. The specs are mostly in my Rigbuilder (actually click the link, it doesn't seem to update changes in the signature).


Thank goodness those water rads have such a good finish. IT helps with the over all look. Once you have the sleeves for your 24 and 8 pin cables. You will have a 10/10.


----------



## Citra




----------



## Arizonian

Finally finished my rig. Squeezing the cables through the rear of my mid-size tower was a houdini act in itself.



It's not as nice as water cooled. Some really nice looking







rigs in this thread.


----------



## keeganzero

Awesome cable management, and I like the red and blue cathodes, cool effect on the case


----------



## FerminTigas

@Arizonian

Nice build bro, and quite clean!









It looks like the battle between good and evil is happening inside your case.









(Edit)
I was about to suggest to name your rig as Yin and Yang. Then I realized you already did.









Nice rig name. Very appropriate.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Great Looking RiG, not overboard & well put together.


Thanks!! I've added and upgraded a couple things since then


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> @Arizonian
> 
> Nice build bro, and quite clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the battle between good and evil is happening inside your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit)
> I was about to suggest to name your rig as Yin and Yang. Then I realized you already did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig name. Very appropriate.


Thanks! I even have the Yin Yang dragon airbrushed on the side of my tower iif you wants to look at the system pics. Didn't post it as the thread was about inside cable management.

It wasn't easy. On a mid tower, cables are harder to hide. Luckily my PSU is part modular.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Great Looking RiG, not overboard & well put together.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I've added and upgraded a couple things since then
Click to expand...

Superb!









I really like that all black theme. It seems so simple and yet, very beautiful. So clean also..


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks! I even have the Yin Yang dragon airbrushed on the side of my tower iif you wants to look at the system pics.


Nice, looks really cool!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It wasn't easy. On a mid tower, cables are harder to hide. Luckily my PSU is part modular.


Yeah you're right bro. It wasn't easy and the modular PSU really helps.


----------



## tw33k

My new Corsair Obsidian 800DW


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> Ok, I'm reposting mine as embeded photos.
> My "server" before:
> 
> and after:
> 
> (theres no cable management space in there)
> My main rig (after):


9/10 only thing holding you back from a 10/10 IMHO is some sleeved cables....

here is mine...


----------



## BradleyW

10, looks good!
Nice job

Here is ma riggy


----------



## mru

BradleyW
9/10 cause I can't see most the cables....
Still love that "Joe's garage" solution to holding up the GPU!!!









What's that green thread tieing down your GPUs???


----------



## Corrupt

My Fractal Arc


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA*
> 
> here is mine...


Flawless!! 10/10


----------



## Simonzi

My submission. I need to get more sleeving and heatshrink to redo a few of my cables. Was my first time sleeving like that, so of course the first half that I did didn't come out looking so goo.


----------



## b0z0




----------



## ssgtnubb

So I ordered some nzxt extension's for my change over and I'd figured I'd ask, what's the best way to make the cable's as straight as possible? Right now I'm just needing them back and forth and trying to straighten them out individually but I'd figured I'd ask.


----------



## mru

I use a hair dryer to warm up (not melt!!!) the cables, bring them in a good position and then let them cool off.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Wow, that's some serious work right there. Can't believe you managed to fit all that in such a small case. Excellent job with the water cooling and the cable sleeving!!!


Thanks, took quite a bit of brute strength and a second person to get all that tubing in there, lol. I just about stuffed this case to the max. I thought about getting a 5870 to add in, but now I realize that would've been a nightmare, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Thank goodness those water rads have such a good finish. IT helps with the over all look. Once you have the sleeves for your 24 and 8 pin cables. You will have a 10/10.


Ask and thou shalt receive:


















I couldn't get the mobo out to try and run that 8-pin under, but its so high up no one would ever notice it. I shall take my 10 and live happily ever after


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> BradleyW
> 9/10 cause I can't see most the cables....
> Still love that "Joe's garage" solution to holding up the GPU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that green thread tieing down your GPUs???


Well the prop to hold up the GPU's was crafted by me. Its height adjustable and polished for a shine look.
Yes, the green stuff are cables ties to add that extra grip because the threaded holes are worn.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Thanks!! I've added and upgraded a couple things since then


This is 10/10 hands down. Sooo neat and tidy. Great job man.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well the prop to hold up the GPU's was crafted by me. Its height adjustable and polished for a shine look.
> Yes, the green stuff are cables ties to add that extra grip because the threaded holes are worn.


Oh man!!! That's why god gave us M4 screws.
I got a tap set for metric and US für less than €20!

And when you have worn out the M4 threads, there is always M5, then M6.........

and if all else fails: Lian Li PCI-01 to the rescue.



Available in Black, silver, and red.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Finally finished my rig. Squeezing the cables through the rear of my mid-size tower was a houdini act in itself.
> 
> It's not as nice as water cooled. Some really nice looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rigs in this thread.


Can I ask why you have a 1kw PSU for a single 580? Not that it makes me upset or anything I was just wondering. Are you planning for future expansion?


----------



## Aximous

Personally I've used a 1KW psu for like 2 years when I had my 4850x2, the point was that when a single one wasn't enough I could buy another one and the psu would still be enough, now when that point came the card wasn't manufactured and I realized that I was better off getting a newer generation card and ended up selling my psu to a friend of mine and getting one with lower wattage which is more reasonable.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> This is 10/10 hands down. Sooo neat and tidy. Great job man.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that all black theme. It seems so simple and yet, very beautiful. So clean also..


Thanks for the kind words guys!!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Oh man!!! That's why god gave us M4 screws.
> I got a tap set for metric and US für less than €20!
> And when you have worn out the M4 threads, there is always M5, then M6.........
> and if all else fails: Lian Li PCI-01 to the rescue.
> 
> Available in Black, silver, and red.


Now that looks like a very good bit of kit to play with.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Oh man!!! That's why god gave us M4 screws.
> I got a tap set for metric and US für less than €20!
> And when you have worn out the M4 threads, there is always M5, then M6.........
> and if all else fails: Lian Li PCI-01 to the rescue.
> 
> Available in Black, silver, and red.


hmmm.... that would look nice with my case









i made a disgusting mistake getting these screws;










and later found out that it wont fit with Lian-Li's







, but the good seller denied my request for an exchange now it lays and collecting dusts








i hope i can find that cool latch here.


----------



## Bouf0010

How many of those did you get? Depending on where you're located, I'll buy them from you so you can get the ones you need


----------



## redsunx

Just did it today









Cut me some slack, it's A300.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> How many of those did you get? Depending on where you're located, I'll buy them from you so you can get the ones you need


i guess it's me? well that was such a nice gesture and thanks! but i'm from the Philippines


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Thanks!! I've added and upgraded a couple things since then


10/10, that things a beauty!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Thanks!! I've added and upgraded a couple things since then


God I love the look of those exposed heatpipes on the GPUs. Dems iz secksii


----------



## roskof

I had some difficulty managing cables in this particular case, but it was well worth the time and effort!


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> I had some difficulty managing cables in this particular case, but it was well worth the time and effort!


DO WANT!

10.


----------



## We Gone

That's one fine looking setup


----------



## BradleyW

Very nice mate. Looking good. Wack another GPU inside!


----------



## keeganzero

Wow, beautiful! And first outdoor shot of a PC I have seen. 10/10


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Finally finished my rig. Squeezing the cables through the rear of my mid-size tower was a houdini act in itself.
> 
> It's not as nice as water cooled. Some really nice looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rigs in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask why you have a 1kw PSU for a single 580? Not that it makes me upset or anything I was just wondering. Are you planning for future expansion?
Click to expand...

Left the SLI or Crossfire door open path thinking ahead.









I was thinking SLI that 580 orginally but now I'm wondering about AMD 7970 or GTX 780 and then maybe SLI or Crossfire one of those instead.


----------



## Fatalrip

Here is mine bear in mind i don't have any cable management options (the hole is for a side fan to blow in) . Getting new case soon


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> I had some difficulty managing cables in this particular case, but it was well worth the time and effort!


pure sex.

how do you like having the connections at the top instead of on the back?


----------



## shineon2011

Very nice looking case.


----------



## TheJesus

Beautiful work, 10/10.


----------



## TheEnergy

Can someone give me feedback on areas I could clean up to improve air-flow??? Not even so much for the sake of "cable management" since it's not nearly the best in the Silverstone RV01, but I really want to improve my SLI GTX570'S temps:


----------



## TheEnergy




----------



## Pittster

Im guessing becasue there is only a 800rpm 180mm fan underneath your cars to supply cool air it's jsut not getting enough and your getting a hot spot around your cards. Do they run cooler with the side off?

Apart from a higher CFM fan underneath or mod a 120 or 140mm fan in to the rear panel to push cool air onto the cards. Dunno any other ideas.

It sort of shows the gpu zone in this vid at the end where all the air isn't getting to 




Just a theory


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> I had some difficulty managing cables in this particular case, but it was well worth the time and effort!


Nice! 10/10. Another matrix would be beautiful. haha.

I like that case too.

Also, how do you like the Kuler 920? Does it do great? Im kinda looking to get away from this air cooling in a simple way myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Here is mine bear in mind i don't have any cable management options (the hole is for a side fan to blow in) . Getting new case soon


6/10 for effort? lol. I just doesn't look that great, but your effort is definitely worth something.


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Can someone give me feedback on areas I could clean up to improve air-flow??? Not even so much for the sake of "cable management" since it's not nearly the best in the Silverstone RV01, but I really want to improve my SLI GTX570'S temps:


How do you like the raven? (RV01, right?)


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> Here is mine bear in mind i don't have any cable management options (the hole is for a side fan to blow in) . Getting new case soon


Is that a hole ripped in the case?








Try keep the stretches of cable ties shorter for example on the two horizontal and one vertical on the 5,25" bay cage, try to use closer holes. The tape on the hdd cage and that white thing looks really ugly







Nice around the mobo area though








6/10 overall and 3/10 for the drive cage, sorry

I recommend you get some lights and paint your fans (the cream ones).

Sorry for all the negative feedback


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> Is that a hole ripped in the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try keep the stretches of cable ties shorter for example on the two horizontal and one vertical on the 5,25" bay cage, try to use closer holes. The tape on the hdd cage and that white thing looks really ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice around the mobo area though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10 overall and 3/10 for the drive cage, sorry
> I recommend you get some lights and paint your fans (the cream ones).
> Sorry for all the negative feedback


the zip ties in the drive cage are holding a fan and some foam around it =p
i hate lights as i sleep with my computer next to me and if you paint noctua fans they lose their balance and get noisy
yes i ripped it in the case with wire cutters lmao (need a cutter attachment for my dremel








This case is defiantly function over form as i bought it 3 years ago fro like $35

Getting a new lian li in 2 weeks









Feedback is feedback







but im pretty ocd so everything in there has its function, ill post when i get the new case though should be much nicer. Though im adding more creme colered fan since i have no side window









Oh yeah and the other zip tie in the drive cage is holding a power button as the original broke =p


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> the zip ties in the drive cage are holding a fan and some foam around it =p
> i hate lights as i sleep with my computer next to me and if you paint noctua fans they lose their balance and get noisy
> yes i ripped it in the case with wire cutters lmao (need a cutter attachment for my dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case is defiantly function over form as i bought it 3 years ago fro like $35
> Getting a new lian li in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im pretty ocd so everything in there has its function, ill post when i get the new case though should be much nicer. Though im adding more creme colered fan since i have no side window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and the other zip tie in the drive cage is holding a power button as the original broke =p


I like the effort you have put in. There is cable management in your case. No need trying to impress us, just make sure you have airflow over your mono and components









And can't wait to see your return with the Lian Li case


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

All wired up


----------



## TheRockMonsi

What in the world?! So much hardware in there...my brain might explode if I look at it any longer!!! I need more time to take it all in...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> What in the world?! So much hardware in there...my brain might explode if I look at it any longer!!! I need more time to take it all in...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> What in the world?! So much hardware in there...my brain might explode if I look at it any longer!!! I need more time to take it all in...


and that's only 1 side of the double wide


----------



## Corrupt

Made some minor improvements


----------



## ikem

^^ very nice, now sleeving









some updates.


----------



## jterry2012

Spent a good three hours on this. Very pleased except for the visible cables in the HDD cage (not visible in picture for obvious reasons). But then again this is the Rosewill Challenger case I'm using. Back panel flexes just slightly to fit all the cables without a modular.
Before:

After:

In response to XxAlbertoxX; that case has horrible airflow for your gpu's in general if you pay attention the only fan cooling them sits right about the power supply. With such a small space airflow to that fan is greatly reduced. If your psu's fan is facing up, flip it over. With it facing down it should help but not sure how much.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> ^^ very nice, now sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updates.


Very nice!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupt*
> 
> Made some minor improvements


100% improvement!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> All wired up


Dude, I don't even know where to begin. If I had this case with hardware, I don't even know where I would have begun! Great job!


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Here is my case. I still am going to get a 6870 or 6950 haven't decided yet and right after i took these pictures, I noticed the Ram cooler a little crooked







so I went and fixed that as well but too lazy to take another picture







. I will take another one when my video card gets here though!. There are some awesome cases here and wire management going on, keep up all the great pictures guys!


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupt*
> 
> Made some minor improvements


WOW! 10/10! Super clean







What case is that? Is the HDD cage stock? Great work


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> All wired up


Yeah, you get a 10. great looking rig. Does it handle youtube pretty well?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupt*
> 
> Made some minor improvements


9.9 on this one. In truth, my only nitpick is the looped fan wire on the left. Can you make the loop up under the fan then run the cable down in a straight line? Or run it under the mobo and tuck it around the back? Other than that, great looking rig. I am so tempted to get one of those cases.


----------



## gtz

It has been awhile since I posted in this thread. Here are my current rigs, even though I like the airflow and and layouts of my cases they have horrible wire management (after a little modding they are easier to work with).

Lil Sandy (Antec 300)



Big Sandy (Antec 900)


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupt*
> 
> Made some minor improvements


9.5/10. If you get rid of all those multi colored wires with sleeving you will be an 11/10!!


----------



## axipher

Here's my most amazing cable management work yet on my open air server while I wait on a new case.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my most amazing cable management work yet on my open air server while I wait on a new case.


LOL. Cant get much better than that without case help. haha good job.


----------



## Shoplifter216

I need some tips to help with my cable management. I'm gonna post a pic but I WARN those of u who are pro's at this lol. Rats nest INC Also my biggest question to u guys would be that when i unplug all my cables and stuff to route them its not gonna cause any problems with me disconnecting them is it?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> I need some tips to help with my cable management. I'm gonna post a pic but I WARN those of u who are pro's at this lol. Rats nest INC Also my biggest question to u guys would be that when i unplug all my cables and stuff to route them its not gonna cause any problems with me disconnecting them is it?


Question is, how often do you have to have access to disconnect your components? Usually when changing the hardware, you don't usually change the cable too. If you have to change one cable, like IDE to SATA, then you usually are upgrading other things as well...


----------



## Shoplifter216

Really dont have to access or disconnect my components a whole lot. Pretty much the only time my side comes off my computer is when I go to clean it out.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> Really dont have to access or disconnect my components a whole lot. Pretty much the only time my side comes off my computer is when I go to clean it out.


Then manage those cables







It will also make your life easier when cleaning out those dust bunnies! AND it will be something for me to do when I read and rate your cables!


----------



## Shoplifter216

Lol I'm getting ready to go run some errands in about 5mins will be gone for about 2hrs or so. But once I get back be PREPARED FOR SOME AFTER PICS lol. Gonna try and manage those things as best as I can OH AND ALSO cant beleive no one has said anything about it yet. Also I'm gonna rotate my V8 90 degree's so it's sitting properly on my cpu (some noob installed it wrong lol







)

P.S. Also I'm gonna install my corsair dominator RAM fans that came with it that I just never installed.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> Lol I'm getting ready to go run some errands in about 5mins will be gone for about 2hrs or so. But once I get back be PREPARED FOR SOME AFTER PICS lol. Gonna try and manage those things as best as I can OH AND ALSO cant beleive no one has said anything about it yet. Also I'm gonna rotate my V8 90 degree's so it's sitting properly on my cpu (some noob installed it wrong lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> P.S. Also I'm gonna install my corsair dominator RAM fans that came with it that I just never installed.


Looking forward to it


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## jterry2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> Spent a good three hours on this. Very pleased except for the visible cables in the HDD cage (not visible in picture for obvious reasons). But then again this is the Rosewill Challenger case I'm using. Back panel flexes just slightly to fit all the cables without a modular.
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> In response to XxAlbertoxX; that case has horrible airflow for your gpu's in general if you pay attention the only fan cooling them sits right about the power supply. With such a small space airflow to that fan is greatly reduced. If your psu's fan is facing up, flip it over. With it facing down it should help but not sure how much.


So, what do you guys think?


----------



## Corrupt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> WOW! 10/10! Super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case is that? Is the HDD cage stock? Great work


Case is a Fractal Arc mid tower. HDD cage is stock, I took out the top removable hdd cage for airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> So, what do you guys think?


Much better than before. Great effort 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 9.9 on this one. In truth, my only nitpick is the looped fan wire on the left. Can you make the loop up under the fan then run the cable down in a straight line? Or run it under the mobo and tuck it around the back? Other than that, great looking rig. I am so tempted to get one of those cases.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> So, what do you guys think?


Its alot better but it looks like several of your cables are to short to run around the back, depending how much you care about the look on the inside of a case that only you will look at. You could get extensions for them and hide it all off ebay or other online shops.


----------



## jterry2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupt*
> 
> Much better than before. Great effort 9/10


Thanks for the feedback! Nice to hear what you guys think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Its alot better but it looks like several of your cables are to short to run around the back, depending how much you care about the look on the inside of a case that only you will look at. You could get extensions for them and hide it all off ebay or other online shops.


Regarding your comment "Pittster," yes my motherboard power is a little bit shorter than i like. I've considered buying extensions but when i get a new case i plan on sleeving all cables and then getting extensions. Anyways there is no room for any extra cable behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Ash568




----------



## xTank Jones16x

Here are some shots of mine. I'm always changing stuff up, routing cables here and there to get the nicest managment possible. Can only do so much in this Lancool K-62. In the future, I think I will spend the money and a really nice, really big, and really expensive case. But for now, this case is great, I do love it.

Feedback always welcome, good or bad.


----------



## Bouf0010

@ash568

if thats a joke - nice one!! 0/10

if its not -10/10


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Here are some shots of mine. I'm always changing stuff up, routing cables here and there to get the nicest managment possible. Can only do so much in this Lancool K-62. In the future, I think I will spend the money and a really nice, really big, and really expensive case. But for now, this case is great, I do love it.
> 
> Feedback always welcome, good or bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


9/10

All I can say is maybe look into cable sleeving or extensions, other than that, great job


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my most amazing cable management work yet on my open air server while I wait on a new case.


for without a case that's pretty solid. Def no reason for custom cables. anything between the mobo and the table?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Yeah, you get a 10. great looking rig. Does it handle youtube pretty well?


pfft you know it. Handles it like a champ, but I really wish I could play DOOM at 800x600. Really laggy. Getting 25 fps peak makes me rage


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my most amazing cable management work yet on my open air server while I wait on a new case.
> 
> 
> 
> for without a case that's pretty solid. Def no reason for custom cables. anything between the mobo and the table?
Click to expand...

Thanks







My buddy is supposed to bringing my his old Cooler Master case tonight so I'll be doing surgery later, don't worry, I'll take pics, maybe a build log, and a pic will be posted here for sure.

Ya, an old motherboard try from a really old case. I just popped all the rivets out with a drill, and used just the tray to mount the motherboard too. And that's actually the box from my Yamaha R-S300 Stereo Receiver I just got haha.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 9/10
> All I can say is maybe look into cable sleeving or extensions, other than that, great job


Thanks. I currently am, and I think I posted a thread about it asking for some suggestions on what kind I should get for the color/type I want. Currently waiting some responses.


----------



## Ash568

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> @ash568
> if thats a joke - nice one!! 0/10
> if its not -10/10


i know going to sort it out when i get fx


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 9/10
> All I can say is maybe look into cable sleeving or extensions, other than that, great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I currently am, and I think I posted a thread about it asking for some suggestions on what kind I should get for the color/type I want. Currently waiting some responses.
Click to expand...

Check out the link to Lutro0's custom cable thread in my sig, he makes amazing extensions, the link leads to pics of the ones he did for me


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Check out the link to Lutro0's custom cable thread in my sig, he makes amazing extensions, the link leads to pics of the ones he did for me


Ya, I came across it the other day. Very sleek looking cables, but too much $ for my taste.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Check out the link to Lutro0's custom cable thread in my sig, he makes amazing extensions, the link leads to pics of the ones he did for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I came across it the other day. Very sleek looking cables, but too much $ for my taste.
Click to expand...

You could always make some yourself then, the material doesn't cost that much.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupt*
> 
> Case is a Fractal Arc mid tower. HDD cage is stock, I took out the top removable hdd cage for airflow.
> Much better than before. Great effort 9/10
> Thanks for the feedback.


Ok, you get 10. Much better on OCD meter


----------



## Jenkins

Here is mine! This Corsair 600T has the best cable management! Its great!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenkins*
> 
> Here is mine! This Corsair 600T has the best cable management! Its great!


I'll give that a 9/10 as well, only suggestion from me is cable sleeving.

On a different note, I've always been a stickler for matching colors too lol.


----------



## Specter_Phi

This inspires me more. Ill do my cable management on weekend.


----------



## 808MP5

Before









After









Full Shot... Added Another Set Of Routers









A Shot Of The Side To See The Power Cables... Yes That's A Lot Of Power Cords


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808MP5*
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Shot... Added Another Set Of Routers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Shot Of The Side To See The Power Cables... Yes That's A Lot Of Power Cords


Awesome work man


----------



## sectionsone

Waiting for comment again


----------



## csm725

Looks great, but you should get a D14


----------



## Shoplifter216

^ WOW, now that is some cable management. Anyways I just got done doing mine so here u guys go.

Before


After (The one big cable u see going over the gpu and up by the cpu was about 3 damn inches to short to route behind motherboard, so that was the best and about only way I could see of routing it)


And my added 120mm in the HDD bay ( got the idea off here) with epic shims (cardboard) to keep it in place lol


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> And my added 120mm in the HDD bay ( got the idea off here) with epic shims (cardboard) to keep it in place lol


If you have some small zip ties, those works really well, and a lot more clean looking. But nice job. 8/10


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> After (The one big cable u see going over the gpu and up by the cpu was about 3 damn inches to short to route behind motherboard, so that was the best and about only way I could see of routing it)


Can you run it under the video card towards the rear of the case? Next to where the PCI-E port is.


----------



## Shoplifter216

Hmm I'm not sure. I'll have to wait till tomm to pull it back apart and check it out. As far as i remember I dont believe so, cuz im pretty sure I checked about every idea possible to hide it lol.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> Hmm I'm not sure. I'll have to wait till tomm to pull it back apart and check it out. As far as i remember I dont believe so, cuz im pretty sure I checked about every idea possible to hide it lol.


That's usually my solution if it has to be done. The other option would to be getting an extension so that it can be placed behind the mobo, but unless you're thoroughly obsessed about cable management, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Shoplifter216

No lol I'm def not that obsessed. I'll just leave it the way it is. I am glad I got those all cleaned up tho cuz it does look soo much better. Only took a good 2 1/2 hrs or so


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for comment again


Very nice cabling, sectionsone!
Even nicer case! And a very very nice house you have there!!!

The cooler is very good for the application. I have both (this and the D14) in two different set-ups.
And yes the D14 cooling is amazing, but it is huge and ugly!!!


----------



## keeganzero

Side panel on


Side panel off


----------



## 7[email protected]

Why do people bother using the ATX 4 pin when they can route it behind the case with a extender? Such a clutter ugly space!


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why do people bother using the ATX 4 pin when they can route it behind the case with a extender? Such a clutter ugly space!


my m59 case doesnt have a hole at the top for the 4pin. ill have to get an extension and case mod.


----------



## DMT94

My case at the moment , some improvements will be made when i get my new GPU and PSU









DSC_0145.JPG 1464k .JPG file


DSC_0146.JPG 1228k .JPG file


DSC_0147.JPG 1311k .JPG file


----------



## Corrupt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Side panel on
> 
> Side panel off


very nice 10/10


----------



## DraXxus1549

Just got my 650d yesterday (love it) coming from an Antec 300 with no cable management to this was awesome.



PS. I am planning on getting a rasa 240 kit, do you think white tubing with white extensions would look good? Maybe green?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Just got my 650d yesterday (love it) coming from an Antec 300 with no cable management to this was awesome.
> 
> PS. I am planning on getting a rasa 240 kit, do you think white tubing with white extensions would look good? Maybe green?


Looks great, 10/10. Go for green tubing, white is getting too played out yo! Some green extensions would still give you a 10 from me as I don't believe you need extensions to get a good rating.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Can you recommend some good solid green tubing? All the stuff that I have seen has been clear.


----------



## Bouf0010

*deleted


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Can you recommend some good solid green tubing? All the stuff that I have seen has been clear.


Tough to find in solid green. You could do this stuff with green coolant for a pretty deep green color.


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Just got my 650d yesterday (love it) coming from an Antec 300 with no cable management to this was awesome.
> 
> PS. I am planning on getting a rasa 240 kit, do you think white tubing with white extensions would look good? Maybe green?


10.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Can you recommend some good solid green tubing? All the stuff that I have seen has been clear.


mcmaster-car has it. the pic may not look solid, but it is opaque. i have used the black and blue so far and it is truly opaque.

for example, here is the pic mcmaster uses for the blue...



and here is is in real life...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Can you recommend some good solid green tubing? All the stuff that I have seen has been clear.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12809/ex-tub-839/PrimoChill_PrimoFlex_PRO_LRT_Tubing_12_ID_34OD_with_18_Wall_-_10ft_Retail_Pack_-_UV_Green_PFLEXP10-34-G.html?tl=g30c99s172
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7205/ex-tub-199/PrimoChill_PrimoFlex_PRO_LRT_Tubing_12ID_34OD_with_18_Wall_-_UV_Green.html?tl=g30c99s172
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8676/ex-tub-466/25_Meter_8_feet_Feser_Tube_Active_UV_Hose_-_Retail_Packed_-_12_ID_34OD_Anti-Kink_Tubing_-_UV_Acid_Green.html?tl=g30c99s172
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13732/ex-tub-988/Danger_Den_DreamFlex_Value_Pack_-_Tubing_Clamps_Tube_Cutter_12ID_x_34OD_-_UV_Green.html?tl=g30c99s172
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7185/ex-tub-187/Feser_Tube_Active_UV_Hose_-_12_ID_34OD_Anti-Kink_Tubing_-_UV_Acid_Green.html?tl=g30c99s172
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14219/ex-tub-1009/XSPC_High_Flex_PVC_Tubing_-_12_ID_34OD_-_UV_Green.html?tl=g30c99s172

There's quite a few options for green







I use PrimoChill PrimoFlex (hint why I put it at the top







) in my build and its really nice tubing, would definitely recommend it if its the right color.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Side panel on
> 
> 
> Side panel off


Please, PLEASE tell me how much room you have to work with in the back of your case concerning cable management. Is it easy to put on the back side panel, or do you have to actually try to put it on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why do people bother using the ATX 4 pin when they can route it behind the case with a extender? Such a clutter ugly space!
> 
> 
> 
> my m59 case doesnt have a hole at the top for the 4pin. ill have to get an extension and case mod.
Click to expand...

You don't have to do that. I have an M59 and I decided to run my cable from underneath the motherboard while I was putting it on, but I still had to have an extension for it not to be so stretched out.


----------



## Sonics

Nothing special i know, I'll probably improve it when I've got my two 6950s, along with some carbon fiber wrap


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Just got my 650d yesterday (love it) coming from an Antec 300 with no cable management to this was awesome.
> 
> PS. I am planning on getting a rasa 240 kit, do you think white tubing with white extensions would look good? Maybe green?


10/10 doesn't get any better than that


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Please, PLEASE tell me how much room you have to work with in the back of your case concerning cable management. Is it easy to put on the back side panel, or do you have to actually try to put it on?


All my cables lay flat in the back and there is no overlapping so the back panel slides on without any effort.


----------



## ikem

having a little fun


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> having a little fun


That's pretty freaking sweet 10/10


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> having a little fun


Why is there still pepsi in that bottle?

And why is it pepsi? Y U NO DRINK COKE?!!?!


----------



## ramkatral

Latest fun for your viewing pleasure... sleeved cables are courtesy of Lutro0! That man knows how to make some sexy cables.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> having a little fun


Very cool. 10/10. Can you show some other angles or a link to a build log.


----------



## csm725

Have you considered a PSU sticker?
BTW those cables...


----------



## We Gone

Moved the fan from the side panel, think it will help get some air to the H80. lol


----------



## BradleyW

How did you attach that 200MM fan at the top right?


----------



## [email protected]

His case is part of that dude.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> His case is part of that dude.


Oh. I would like that!


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How did you attach that 200MM fan at the top right?


The fan has 2 sets of mounting holes, one set lined up with the 51/4 bay I just spaced it out and used screws, the top is zip tied for now need to find more spacers.


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Latest fun for your viewing pleasure... sleeved cables are courtesy of Lutro0! That man knows how to make some sexy cables.


Still waiting for some feedback. Can't improve what no one critiques!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Latest fun for your viewing pleasure... sleeved cables are courtesy of Lutro0! That man knows how to make some sexy cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for some feedback. Can't improve what no one critiques!
Click to expand...

Fix the Rainbow on your Graphics card power cables.


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Latest fun for your viewing pleasure... sleeved cables are courtesy of Lutro0! That man knows how to make some sexy cables.


10/10 its beautiful!


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Fix the Rainbow on your Graphics card power cables.


is that a loose cable in the HDD bay!?! also arse those gold standoffs in the case for a reason!? ie next to the mobo!?


----------



## ramkatral

LOL, It's not a loose cable in the HDD bay. It's pulled as tight as it can be. It's one of those cables you just can't really do anything with. As for the standoffs? When I first got the case, I put stand offs everywhere the outline said to for ATX mobos. Little did I realize that the ASRock board is a bit smaller than a usual ATX. I've just forgotten all about them until you pointed them out haha.

Also, if you notice, I literally had to shoehorn the bottom rad in, and run a couple of the PSU cables around the tube. It kinda messes up the cleanliness a bit, but there's literally nothing I can do about it.

I also sharpied all the little wires on the fans in order to make the blend in with the fan housings. That's GOTTA count for something.









If those are the little things that are being noticed, I'm pretty proud of the job then.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> LOL, It's not a loose cable in the HDD bay. It's pulled as tight as it can be. It's one of those cables you just can't really do anything with. As for the standoffs? When I first got the case, I put stand offs everywhere the outline said to for ATX mobos. Little did I realize that the ASRock board is a bit smaller than a usual ATX. I've just forgotten all about them until you pointed them out haha.
> Also, if you notice, I literally had to shoehorn the bottom rad in, and run a couple of the PSU cables around the tube. It kinda messes up the cleanliness a bit, but there's literally nothing I can do about it.
> I also sharpied all the little wires on the fans in order to make the blend in with the fan housings. That's GOTTA count for something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those are the little things that are being noticed, I'm pretty proud of the job then.


I noticed that about the rad, sucha shame would be so nice if the cables went behind the tubing! but hey ho what can ya do!!


----------



## rprice06

MY Current Rig, it's a work in progress, Awaiting the EK-30 Watercooling kit here in a few weeks.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> MY Current Rig, it's a work in progress, Awaiting the EK-30 Watercooling kit here in a few weeks.










stock intel cooler









ek-30s a nice block









0/10 purely cos of heatsink!!

why didnt you run the 4 pin behind the case!? and whats the green one at the top!?


----------



## Sonics

-Removed Post- because im an idiot.


----------



## Xyphyr

Hard to take photos in the basement.


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr*
> 
> 
> Hard to take photos in the basement.


10/10, this is beautiful. Great shot too!


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> 10/10, this is beautiful. Great shot too!


Don't ask for a behind shot.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> MY Current Rig, it's a work in progress, Awaiting the EK-30 Watercooling kit here in a few weeks.


ARGH! Don't make Hulk angry, you no like Hulk angry!


----------



## kyismaster

OLD BUILD



JUST BUILD 20 minutes agoooo.



i work so hard.... for me....

just noticed, I fail at taking photos


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock intel cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ek-30s a nice block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10 purely cos of heatsink!!
> why didnt you run the 4 pin behind the case!? and whats the green one at the top!?


just said I'm watercooling in a few weeks haha not putting an aftermarket on it for a few weeks for no reason.... soooo 0/10? wow....

USB3.0 Cord across the top, will be covered by radiator when installed.

guess I wont post anything until I'm done...jesus.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> just said I'm watercooling in a few weeks haha not putting an aftermarket on it for a few weeks for no reason.... soooo 0/10? wow....
> USB3.0 Cord across the top, will be covered by radiator when installed.
> guess I wont post anything until I'm done...jesus.


chill bro, i just have a massive hatred of standard intel coolers.

whats with the 4pin power not being routed behind the rig? lets take the intel cpu cooler out id give it a solid 6.5/10


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> MY Current Rig, it's a work in progress, Awaiting the EK-30 Watercooling kit here in a few weeks.


I really like the sleeves! Are they UV reactive? You oughta hide some cold cathodes







However why aren't you routing the 4 pin cable behind the case? That case does have room for it! 8/10

You really can route that cable way better dude. You got a hole screaming for better room. You totally skipped that hole right there by the PSU!


----------



## Specter_Phi




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock intel cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ek-30s a nice block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10 purely cos of heatsink!!
> why didnt you run the 4 pin behind the case!? and whats the green one at the top!?


Are you serious 0/10 because he has a stock cooler???

I hope you are kidding because this is not a "Post your heatsink here"
Its a freaking "Post your rate my cables here"

I give him a 8/10

-You can tighten your cables a little bit, especially sata cables and all the output cables of your PSU
-The 4 pin CPu power cable belongs at the back of the case
-What about the Wire at the top of the case, you can do something about it
-Your Heatsink fan cable is a bit messed up too

With the EK kit, it will be awsome and I guess some people will give you higher rating because it seems they only see the heatsink in a Rate my cables thread (pathetic)


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Are you serious 0/10 because he has a stock cooler???
> I hope you are kidding because this is not a "Post your heatsink here"
> Its a freaking "Post your rate my cables here"
> I give him a 8/10
> -You can tighten your cables a little bit, especially sata cables and all the output cables of your PSU
> -The 4 pin CPu power cable belongs at the back of the case
> -What about the Wire at the top of the case, you can do something about it
> -Your Heatsink fan cable is a bit messed up too
> With the EK kit, it will be awsome and I guess some people will give you higher rating because it seems they only see the heatsink in a Rate my cables thread (pathetic)


read 4 posts above yours.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*


9/10 but only because I can see cables in the open square cut-out on your 650D. I really like the temperature gauge placements too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Are you serious 0/10 because he has a stock cooler???
> ... (pathetic)


lol thanks man. I rearranged things and took a few pictures, but my memory card reader just stopped working....







i'll have more pix when I get the W/C done.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> 9/10 but only because I can see cables in the open square cut-out on your 650D. I really like the temperature gauge placements too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol thanks man. I rearranged things and took a few pictures, but my memory card reader just stopped working....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have more pix when I get the W/C done.


i re rated it, 5 posts up.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> 9/10 but only because I can see cables in the open square cut-out on your 650D. I really like the temperature gauge placements too.


Thanks! Yeah, they sneak out beacause they want to be on the pics.







silly cables. Haha..


----------



## kyismaster

waiting for a rate

http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/19330#post_16187079

i would be very greatful


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> OLD BUILD
> 
> 
> .


9.2/10 from me. I can't give a higher rating as I can't see straight into the case.


----------



## ekg84

My mini-beast


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> 
> My mini-beast


im starting to wonder. i've seen this picture posted so many times in this thread








9.8/ 10


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 9.2/10 from me. I can't give a higher rating as I can't see straight into the case.






sorry my pictures do my case no justice. probably drops my score to a 9.5, dont mind the wire at the bottom right corner, its external, for my case fans (side door)

my case also has a white under glow but you can't see it cause of the flash


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> my case also has a white under glow but you can't see it cause of the flash


Don't use the flash then!

Your case has certainly improved a lot since your first post







Probably the only improvement you can do now is sleeving.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Don't use the flash then!
> Your case has certainly improved a lot since your first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the only improvement you can do now is sleeving.


:B but its dark under my desk.

Anyways, yeah! i just ordered 20m of royal blue
and 30m of black sleeve









anyways thanks!


----------



## audiofreak95

just finnished building my friends computer. the haf x swallows the D14 and the coolermaster power supply cables are the stiffest cables ever.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Almost done, still got some sleeving to do tho.
What do you guys think?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Almost done, still got some sleeving to do tho.
> What do you guys think?


pretty nice, finish the sleeving imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> just finnished building my friends computer. the haf x swallows the D14 and the coolermaster power supply cables are the stiffest cables ever.


can't give you more than 9/10 for now


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> OLD BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> JUST BUILD 20 minutes agoooo.
> 
> 
> 
> i work so hard.... for me....
> 
> just noticed, I fail at taking photos


9/10 for me. A little more hide of those cables would be a ten for me.


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> can't give you more than 9/10 for now


soon he is going to have me sleeve his power supply in red and black


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry my pictures do my case no justice. probably drops my score to a 9.5, dont mind the wire at the bottom right corner, its external, for my case fans (side door)
> my case also has a white under glow but you can't see it cause of the flash


10/10
So clean!


----------



## ErOR

Just a quick question, I was doing some major cable management about a week ago and I have run a lot of cables under the motherboard, like front panel cables, 24pin cable, usb and front audio.

There should be no problems right? It was a bit tight and had to push the motherboard down a bit to get it to screw in.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Just a quick question, I was doing some major cable management about a week ago and I have run a lot of cables under the motherboard, like front panel cables, 24pin cable, usb and front audio.
> There should be no problems right? It was a bit tight and had to push the motherboard down a bit to get it to screw in.


I did it with my front panel cables because they're really small. I wouldn't do it with my 24pin tho, way to thick,


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Just a quick question, I was doing some major cable management about a week ago and I have run a lot of cables under the motherboard, like front panel cables, 24pin cable, usb and front audio.
> There should be no problems right? It was a bit tight and had to push the motherboard down a bit to get it to screw in.


As long as the board isn't bending or anything you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 10/10
> So clean!


i am honored









thanks.

@Specter_Phi - 9/10 reply:

Lol, hide what? Its all running behind my mobo, my drive bay, and stuff.

+ if your talking about my PSU its unmodular XD

@all
I'm gonna sleeve soon, just ordered today







ftw.


----------



## Dwhite56

Kyismaster... you MUST be rich


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Kyismaster... you MUST be rich


why do you say that?


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Just a quick question, I was doing some major cable management about a week ago and I have run a lot of cables under the motherboard, like front panel cables, 24pin cable, usb and front audio.
> There should be no problems right? It was a bit tight and had to push the motherboard down a bit to get it to screw in.


and make sure the solder points arent pushing through any of the wire's coating (highly unlikely with today's mobos)


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> chill bro, i just have a massive hatred of standard intel coolers.
> whats with the 4pin power not being routed behind the rig? lets take the intel cpu cooler out id give it a solid 6.5/10


This is "Rate my cables" and not "Rate my CPU cooler" Pete...


----------



## kyismaster

just painted some of my case, but its probably not worthy of another picture









i'll probably hit it up again when i sleeve


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> chill bro, i just have a massive hatred of standard intel coolers.
> whats with the 4pin power not being routed behind the rig? lets take the intel cpu cooler out id give it a solid 6.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Rate my cables" and not "Rate my CPU cooler" Pete...
Click to expand...

(Not necessarily directed towards you, MetallicAcid)

People, please don't get your panties in a bunch just because one guy decides to rate your cables on something that is not a cable at all - it's an opinion. An opinion from some random person on this planet that probably shouldn't even be considered due to the simple fact that _he rated your cables based on something that's not a cable at all_. Please, just leave him be and move on.


----------



## Shodhanth

Here goes my humble rig.
Looking to buy some sleeved cables soon, The stock cooler is a placeholder till I find my mounting brackets for my HR-02. :S
Please rate and suggest.


Sorry for the blurry pics, I have a camera with only manual or auto mode and the manual mode really doesn't have that many settings.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Here goes my humble rig.
> Looking to buy some sleeved cables soon, The stock cooler is a placeholder till I find my mounting brackets for my HR-02. :S
> Please rate and suggest.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics, I have a camera with only manual or auto mode and the manual mode really doesn't have that many settings.


7/10

CPU cooler will get you to 8/10, and sleeving will get you that remaining 2 points, for a sweet 10/10


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> @Specter_Phi - 9/10 reply:
> 
> Lol, hide what? Its all running behind my mobo, my drive bay, and stuff.
> 
> + if your talking about my PSU its unmodular XD


Hehe! Your rig is so neat bro! Good job on that.

@all
What i mean is, i want to see a rig that no cable will ever be visible. Hehe, quite challenging thou. I even wanted to do it on my rig but its just that i cant find an enclosure that will look great for cables coming from the psu, and cables running from the video cards.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Oh man!!! That's why god gave us M4 screws.
> I got a tap set for metric and US für less than €20!
> And when you have worn out the M4 threads, there is always M5, then M6.........
> and if all else fails: Lian Li PCI-01 to the rescue.
> 
> Available in Black, silver, and red.


wow, just wow I never knew this existed. I think I just fell in love.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Hehe! Your rig is so neat bro! Good job on that.
> @all
> What i mean is, i want to see a rig that no cable will ever be visible. Hehe, quite challenging thou. I even wanted to do it on my rig but its just that i cant find an enclosure that will look great for cables coming from the psu, and cables running from the video cards.


And now you know why they're developing wireless power


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Hehe! Your rig is so neat bro! Good job on that.
> @all
> What i mean is, i want to see a rig that no cable will ever be visible. Hehe, quite challenging thou. I even wanted to do it on my rig but its just that i cant find an enclosure that will look great for cables coming from the psu, and cables running from the video cards.


challenge Accepted.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> *wow, just wow I never knew this existed. I think I just fell in love*.


Oh dear lol.


----------



## Sonics

Wow i must get one of them to add to my black and red theme


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Wow i must get one of them to add to my black and red theme


I've not even seen any for sale?


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## kyismaster

( left Before, right After )

heres a sneak peak at my nzxt phantom revamp,

because i love you guys.


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've not even seen any for sale?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lian-Li-Tool-less-Holder-PCI-01R/dp/B00392XVMU

Only fit Lian Li cases though i think


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Excellent job there! The only thing that bothers me is the fact that you have the PCI-E cables running through the HDD bay, but even then it's amazingly clean in there!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> ( left Before, right After )
> 
> heres a sneak peak at my nzxt phantom revamp,
> 
> because i love you guys.


Awesome! Can't wait to see what the final product will be!!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Excellent job there! The only thing that bothers me is the fact that you have the PCI-E cables running through the HDD bay, but even then it's amazingly clean in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Can't wait to see what the final product will be!!!


thanks







its amazing how easy it is to paint things other than cases, I still gotta find out how to paint some of the things inside my case without tainting other parts of my case.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lian-Li-Tool-less-Holder-PCI-01R/dp/B00392XVMU
> Only fit Lian Li cases though i think


It would be great if CoolerMaster had something like this


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lian-Li-Tool-less-Holder-PCI-01R/dp/B00392XVMU
> Only fit Lian Li cases though i think


That is what modding is for. For that matter doesn't even have to stay red








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


This is a 10.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> And now you know why they're developing wireless power


Yup! To have a cable free life. Haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> challenge Accepted.


Let's get it on!







I am doing something now. Ill see if i can hide or camou the cables.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Yup! To have a cable free life. Haha.
> Let's get it on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing something now. Ill see if i can hide or camou the cables.


When you think about it most connections on a motherboard could be unsoldered and resoldered on the back of the board also make clearance holes in the Mobo backplane. So the next hardest would be GPU's hmmm


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> tignore the pci-e cables **hidden** in the drive bay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking about going sli... and sorry for the megaflow wire white and red ¬¬


no one rated =(


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> no one rated =(


looks good for stock cables. I'd give it an 8/10 compared to stock cables(ignoring custom sleeved stuff) Zip tie the pcie cables for a little cleaner of a look?

There any room to hide those cables leading to the HD Audio and other misc front panel plugs? (right above the psu)


----------



## Balboa

messy like my desktop, ah huh
that's the way I like it
OOOOOOOOOOK


A LITTLE BETTOR


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> 
> messy like my desktop, ah huh
> that's the way I like it


i give you... a 4/ 10 for atleast having it plugged in. lolz and some kind of elaborated effort to run cables around places. xD







sorry broski


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> 
> messy like my desktop, ah huh
> that's the way I like it


Speechless







You win the sloppiest cable managment if we could rate that you'd have a 10. Thanks for sharing Balboa....


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> 
> messy like my desktop, ah huh
> that's the way I like it


Are you just lazy or what? 1/10 . nothing is hidden lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> looks good for stock cables. I'd give it an 8/10 compared to stock cables(ignoring custom sleeved stuff) Zip tie the pcie cables for a little cleaner of a look?
> There any room to hide those cables leading to the HD Audio and other misc front panel plugs? (right above the psu)


Not really, i've did my best for it. yeah the zip tie idea is great, i'll do it tomorow







. And finally ill stock single gpu so i will take off the additional pci-ecable from the psu.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> 
> messy like my desktop, ah huh
> that's the way I like it


OMG,









What happened there?

Its time to get those ties and zip them off.









1/10 for the cables.

But men, you got good stuff inside!

Just needs to be cleaned.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Yup! To have a cable free life. Haha.
> Let's get it on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing something now. Ill see if i can hide or camou the cables.






I hope you sir, are happy.

Do you know how Hard it is to hide 40meters of cable????

im sure i used 150-200 zip ties just for this. heaven knows what im gonna have to do to this thing when i go to sleeve it.







sadface.

edit: note there is still a sata power cable sitting in the HD bay because im going to add another 2TB drive soon.









edit: do you like my painted HD trays?


----------



## killabytes

Props to you folks for having the dedication for doing this. Seriously. I managed my cables as best as I could in my gaming rig and servers and it's nothing like what everyone is posting here. Makes me really want to haul everything apart and try again. I even have an HAF X-942 so I have plenty of room. I don't think I have the ability!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killabytes*
> 
> Props to you folks for having the dedication for doing this. Seriously. I managed my cables as best as I could in my gaming rig and servers and it's nothing like what everyone is posting here. Makes me really want to haul everything apart and try again. I even have an HAF X-942 so I have plenty of room. I don't think I have the ability!


it doesn't take much, just is time consuming, i re-did mines for Specter_Phi







twice, today.

each session taking 5 hours. -____- i hope you feel special. @ Specter_Phi I don't even pay attention to my GF that long.









Anyways, The only Basic tools needed are Tie Wraps.

If you have the cash:

-Dremel
-cable mounts
-sleeving
-heatshrink
-matching fans (lol)
- or pay someone else to do it for you.









i wish someone would pay me for managing their cables ;D


----------



## Shodhanth

@Those who rated: Thanks a ton.









Will twist the fan cable of the stock cooler a bit and redo it.
@kyismaster: How you so good? :O
Just curious why would you need a dremel to manage cables?
Anyway, I seem to have lost my 1156 bracket for my HR-02 which makes me go








That thing cost almost $20 if converted into USD.
After finding that, I will install the cooler and go for all white fans and get a NZXT Sleeved extension/Bitfenix alchemy.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've not even seen any for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lian-Li-Tool-less-Holder-PCI-01R/dp/B00392XVMU
> 
> Only fit Lian Li cases though i think
Click to expand...

Yes indeed, they only fit some selected Lian Li models.

But for a decent modder it shouldnt be such a challenge to drill four 3.5mm screw holes, plus six 2.5 mm "orientation" holes above the PCI slots. That is what I had to do on my ATCS 840.

pci-01-06.jpg 64k .jpg file


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> 
> messy like my desktop, ah huh
> that's the way I like it


O.O

You should call the rig "Nest"


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you sir, are happy.
> Do you know how Hard it is to hide 40meters of cable????
> im sure i used 150-200 zip ties just for this. heaven knows what im gonna have to do to this thing when i go to sleeve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadface.
> edit: note there is still a sata power cable sitting in the HD bay because im going to add another 2TB drive soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: do you like my painted HD trays?


9.8/10








Would be cool sleeved








What do you mean by painted HD trays?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Anyways, The only Basic tools needed are Tie Wraps.
> If you have the cash:
> -Dremel
> -cable mounts
> -sleeving
> -heatshrink
> -matching fans (lol)


Ideally also a soldering iron, replacement AWG18+AWG26 wires, a large selection of crimps and a crimping tool. Then you can make your cables the exact length so that you don't have to use 100 tie wraps to bundle everything. Not to mention that proper screw-mounted cable clips look a lot better than zip ties


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


10/10








So much hardware, so well managed


----------



## Hamy144

ill care about my cables when my GPU arrives and drill some holes in the tray but theres only 12mm of space behind it


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> @Those who rated: Thanks a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will twist the fan cable of the stock cooler a bit and redo it.
> @kyismaster: How you so good? :O
> Just curious why would you need a dremel to manage cables?
> Anyway, I seem to have lost my 1156 bracket for my HR-02 which makes me go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing cost almost $20 if converted into USD.
> After finding that, I will install the cooler and go for all white fans and get a NZXT Sleeved extension/Bitfenix alchemy.


What do you mean? I still think mines looks horrible.








and a dremel to cut holes to run cables through








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> 9.8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be cool sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by painted HD trays?


The NZXT phantoms harddrive bay trays are usually black ( tool less thing) i painted them blueee








and yes, my sleeving is coming in the mail too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Ideally also a soldering iron, replacement AWG18+AWG26 wires, a large selection of crimps and a crimping tool. Then you can make your cables the exact length so that you don't have to use 100 tie wraps to bundle everything. Not to mention that proper screw-mounted cable clips look a lot better than zip ties


Well i suppose, but thats a bit more *advanced*, for a normal joe.

Yeah, Cable mounts= Cable clips
lol. other than that GJ.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you sir, are happy.
> Do you know how Hard it is to hide 40meters of cable????
> im sure i used 150-200 zip ties just for this. heaven knows what im gonna have to do to this thing when i go to sleeve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadface.
> edit: note there is still a sata power cable sitting in the HD bay because im going to add another 2TB drive soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: do you like my painted HD trays?


10! so clean!!! time for sleeving!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 10! so clean!!! time for sleeving!


thats gonna be horrible xD took me 5 hours to get the cables like that and probably 5 hours to get them down XD
thanks anyways


----------



## niveK

hey guys here is an update,

enjoy...


----------



## We Gone

Still waiting on the sting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Moved the fan from the side panel, think it will help get some air to the H80. lol


Still waiting on the sting


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niveK*
> 
> hey guys here is an update,
> enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice 10


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*


9/10 only because IMO it would look even better fully sleeved. Very neat though.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I really think that people should maybe start posting pictures of the back of the case too.

Think about it, some cases have already great solutions for routing away cables from the motherboard. These cases are going up against others which don't have the same solutions. This is unfair if there is just the front shot with all the hardware visible.

Having pictures of the back of the case would also serve as inspiration and almost even a guide for those who are having trouble to manage those cables.

I don't know, just thinking out loud









I can say, that when my computer is finished (5 months in the making, and 2 years haggling the wife to start building... FAIL), I will definitely post pictures of the front and back of the case!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I really think that people should maybe start posting pictures of the back of the case too.
> Think about it, some cases have already great solutions for routing away cables from the motherboard. These cases are going up against others which don't have the same solutions. This is unfair if there is just the front shot with all the hardware visible.
> Having pictures of the back of the case would also serve as inspiration and almost even a guide for those who are having trouble to manage those cables.
> I don't know, just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say, that when my computer is finished (5 months in the making, and 2 years haggling the wife to start building... FAIL), I will definitely post pictures of the front and back of the case!


good advice, before i posted my last picture, my back was a TOTAL mess. But now its clean


----------



## niveK

Hey,

I'm gonna post that too tomorrow.

Gotta go to bed now :/


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I really think that people should maybe start posting pictures of the back of the case too.
> 
> Think about it, some cases have already great solutions for routing away cables from the motherboard. These cases are going up against others which don't have the same solutions. This is unfair if there is just the front shot with all the hardware visible.
> 
> Having pictures of the back of the case would also serve as inspiration and almost even a guide for those who are having trouble to manage those cables.
> 
> I don't know, just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say, that when my computer is finished (5 months in the making, and 2 years haggling the wife to start building... FAIL), I will definitely post pictures of the front and back of the case!


and it begins...











and the front


----------



## [email protected]

Looks good but i just can't stand the fact why people like old tower cases? Get something new ! I cringe when i see old cases! Good Cable management however!


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looks good but i just can't stand the fact why people like old tower cases? Get something new ! I cringe when i see old cases! Good Cable management however!


Between an Antec 1200 and the CM ATCS 840 I'd take the CM any day personally. And I find new cases are going too plastic which I find looks and feels cheap if not done right.

Nice management but that SSD needs some support.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Pretty solid. 8.5/10. Drive bay area is a little messy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looks good but i just can't stand the fact why people like old tower cases? Get something new ! I cringe when i see old cases! Good Cable management however!


Says the person with an antec 1200 that was released in 2008







A lot of older cases allow for easy modification which newer ones tend not to. For example: the lian-li p80 easily allowed you to fit 480, 360, 240, and 120 radiators all inside with only drilling the bottom panel and swapping the top panel for the T80B lianli offered. Not many cases will allow you to do this. As for wire management in the case I've always thought cases without any wire management were best. It allows you to just throw cables behind the mobo tray instead of making custom ones, which isn't hard to do.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looks good but i just can't stand the fact why people like old tower cases? Get something new ! I cringe when i see old cases! Good Cable management however!


:B because some of us are poor.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looks good but i just can't stand the fact why people like old tower cases? Get something new ! I cringe when i see old cases! Good Cable management however!


actually i'll be getting Fractal R3 this weekend









originally i wanted to get a Lian Li case but most of them have poor cooling or cable management, and no fan filters... (and those that do too big for me







)


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey! that kinda looks like my thermaltake V3 but with cable routing holes.







just saying. the back of your case is pretty neat 10/10 on that. can't really see the front, its so blacked on my screen.

Heres a suggestion: instead of having your mobo line Flat against the routing hole, Make it Arch up wards or how sleevers call it , a "rainbow".

It makes it look more clean, and "full".
not flat, and stressed.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hey! that kinda looks like my thermaltake V3 but with cable routing holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just saying. the back of your case is pretty neat 10/10 on that. can't really see the front, its so blacked on my screen.
> Heres a suggestion: instead of having your mobo line Flat against the routing hole, Make it Arch up wards or how sleevers call it , a "rainbow".
> It makes it look more clean, and "full".
> not flat, and stressed.


Thanks for the tip, I never noticed it until you pointed it out.








The case is a NZXT Source 220. It's a pretty neat case and the price was right! I picked it up from newegg for $49.99 shipped.
The build was for a friend. Well, my wife's best friend fiance.








Thanks Again!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I never noticed it until you pointed it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is a NZXT Source 220. It's a pretty neat case and the price was right! I picked it up from newegg for $49.99 shipped.
> The build was for a friend. Well, my wife's best friend fiance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again!


No problem, You'd only notice it if your obsessed with sleeving like me.







its my fancy.
If you talk to Pro Sleevers, they will talk about the Rainbows all the time.

I was thinking of buying that case, nice choice indeed, good for the price, the only thing that is missing to make it top notch, is if the hard drive bay was turned to face you, then it would be its NZXT phantom's cousin


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I really think that people should maybe start posting pictures of the back of the case too.
> Think about it, some cases have already great solutions for routing away cables from the motherboard. These cases are going up against others which don't have the same solutions. This is unfair if there is just the front shot with all the hardware visible.
> Having pictures of the back of the case would also serve as inspiration and almost even a guide for those who are having trouble to manage those cables.
> I don't know, just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say, that when my computer is finished (5 months in the making, and 2 years haggling the wife to start building... FAIL), I will definitely post pictures of the front and back of the case!


There is already a thread for that









post your "rate my back panel cables" here


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> There is already a thread for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post your "rate my back panel cables" here


LOL it figures, someone would take the back.


----------



## bryce

FInished my computer, err almost finished. I've got to run to the store tomorrow to get some extra fan to molex converters to get the other 2 fans running. May as well just get a fan controller idk yet.

Anyways, before pics:



After pics: Sorry excuse for management isn't it? Also, my sound card has a low profile backplate so I've gotta fix that before it'll fit into the case.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Can you run that fan cable under the mobo for starters? Then sleave the cables for the power switch, power LED, and HDD LED. You could also hide those fan cables by running them up behind the 5in drive cage. For the two power cables to your GPU you can zip tie them together and make them look like one flat cable.

Just some thoughts for starters


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> There is already a thread for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post your "rate my back panel cables" here












At first I thought you were just trolling, but I find it hilarious that there is a club especially for that. I think it's for the better, however, since I don't necessarily agree with the idea of judging cables based off of how the back looks.


----------



## bryce

I'm going to take it apart and redo it and hopefully try and get it flatter on the back side because that was a pita to try and get shut =/.

And I'm missing the i/o plate so until I can find one or buy one I have none







.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I'm going to take it apart and redo it and hopefully try and get it flatter on the back side because that was a pita to try and get shut =/.
> And I'm missing the i/o plate so until I can find one or buy one I have none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haha, its beter to not get too attatched.









Once i start cable managing, it goes on for hours. Haha, make sure you don't have anything else to do that day.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Hopefully I can get rid of this H100 soon and go full water when I have time.


----------



## sli_shroom

nice hardware and nice cabling/sleeving job


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get rid of this H100 soon and go full water when I have time.


i like h100s there simple and easy adn get you into water cooling, no there not the best but bugger me there easy!!









also take some side on shots please but that looks like an awesome system!


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> i like h100s there simple and easy adn get you into water cooling, no there not the best but bugger me there easy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also take some side on shots please but that looks like an awesome system!


That's exactly the reason why I picked up the H100. I'm usually a full water guy but I just don't have the time these days.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get rid of this H100 soon and go full water when I have time.


You get a 1,000,000/10 if those are really the Batman: Arkham City GTX 580's.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get rid of this H100 soon and go full water when I have time.


10/10

And for the right price ill take that h100 off your time hands.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought you were just trolling, but I find it hilarious that there is a club especially for that. I think it's for the better, however, since I don't necessarily agree with the idea of judging cables based off of how the back looks.


This is the exact reason I made it. When I first started getting into clean cabling, I didn't care about the back, only what it looked like from the front. Then I started to realize just how much of a mess the back was as a result. My ocd took over, and now to me, a complete cleaning of the cables is front and back.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This is the exact reason I made it. When I first started getting into clean cabling, I didn't care about the back, only what it looked like from the front. Then I started to realize just how much of a mess the back was as a result. My ocd took over, and now to me, a complete cleaning of the cables is front and back.


pretty much the same here. I realized that a rig can never be great unless everything is perfect. A great example is a little devil build a good friend of mine just did. Great parts, but he used extensions. Totally killed the build since you can see unsleeved cables through some fan grills


----------



## JerseyDubbin

so this is definitely not close to anyone on here but for a tech bench I think I did pretty good...The dust is getting cleaned while i wait for parts so you can ignore it haha










Gets messy here...









And the cables behind the bench


----------



## jop14




----------



## headcase9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> so this is definitely not close to anyone on here but for a tech bench I think I did pretty good...The dust is getting cleaned while i wait for parts so you can ignore it haha


*snip*

I think it's amazing that you have a Giro sticker on your computer. I had that exact sticker on my computer case for years!

I only give you a 4/10 for the cable management though


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> *snip*
> I think it's amazing that you have a Giro sticker on your computer. I had that exact sticker on my computer case for years!
> I only give you a 4/10 for the cable management though


hahaha love my giro helmets and 4/10 seems low


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'd say 5.5. Going to be hard to get higher since you have a bench and dealing with cables is a pain. Although I tend to believe that no rig can get over a 8.5 without a completely custom made wire harness and sleeving.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'd say 5.5. Going to be hard to get higher since you have a bench and dealing with cables is a pain. Although I tend to believe that no rig can get over a 8.5 without a completely custom made wire harness and sleeving.


I accept that haha


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jop14*


7-8/ 10







sorry. just tuck a few wires, and it will be golden.

Also put the 24 pin, in the middle hole. cut the slack on the GPU power,

Also , run the front headers under the motherboard.

btw is that sum 41 in the background ?

Edit: why does noctua make their fans tan? why not black? or white?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> so this is definitely not close to anyone on here but for a tech bench I think I did pretty good...The dust is getting cleaned while i wait for parts so you can ignore it haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets messy here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cables behind the bench


I'm gonna say it's not bad but you'd get a rate of a 7 because your cooler needs dusting so bad. I don't really personally like open spaced workshops. Too much risk. I feel comfortable having it sealed up and proper airflow. People have difference choices i suppose.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'm gonna say it's not bad but you'd get a rate of a 7 because your cooler needs dusting so bad. I don't really personally like open spaced workshops. Too much risk. I feel comfortable having it sealed up and proper airflow. People have difference choices i suppose.


but... its a work bench isnt it? rofl.

Its sapposed to be easily interchangable.

+ he said hes gonna dust it, and didn't update pictures with it dusted since he was redoing the wires rofl.

I Give him an 8 if he did what he said he was going to do. lol.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 7-8/ 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. just tuck a few wires, and it will be golden.
> Also put the 24 pin, in the middle hole. cut the slack on the GPU power,
> Also , run the front headers under the motherboard.
> btw is that sum 41 in the background ?
> Edit: why does noctua make their fans tan? why not black? or white?


so you instantly know there noctua.

i have yet to find a mobo/ any other pc components that acceptably go with it tho! colour wise!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> so you instantly know there noctua.
> i have yet to find a mobo/ any other pc components that acceptably go with it tho! colour wise!


well, that doesn't make sense, I look at the fan configuration, and i instantly know its a noctua, rofl.
Thats like saying a Thermaltake v10 looks like a noctua.... it just doesn't rofl.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well, that doesn't make sense, I look at the fan configuration, and i instantly know its a noctua, rofl.
> Thats like saying a Thermaltake v10 looks like a noctua.... it just doesn't rofl.


!?

the reason noctua make there fans tan is so it stands out. thats what i said.


----------



## Bouf0010

its just too bad they chose poopoo brown. Looks like a terd in the sand.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> but... its a work bench isnt it? rofl.
> Its sapposed to be easily interchangable.
> + he said hes gonna dust it, and didn't update pictures with it dusted since he was redoing the wires rofl.
> I Give him an 8 if he did what he said he was going to do. lol.


hahaha thanks guys

Yea the dust was gross. But since the rig is down for at least a week while i RMA my ram I'll be cleaning the entire thing, probably including the tech bench.

I like the open space design because it gives me the ability to switch fans if need be, change coolers (which i honestly haven't done), and just easily access everything. I've been looking at cases but just can't afford one right now. But I will eventually get this in a case once all my overclocks are done etc.


----------



## GREG MISO

Heres mine, go easy its my first build and Im only 15.The case is the nzxt phantom 410 with a nzxt havik 140 cooler.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Heres mine, go easy its my first build and Im only 15.The case is the nzxt phantom 410 with a nzxt havik 140 cooler.


Very nice and clean 9/10 i'd say because of exposed psu wires, by the way never ever buy diablotek power supply, they are dangerously crappy.


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Very nice and clean 9/10 i'd say because of exposed psu wires, by the way never ever buy diablotek power supply, they are dangerously crappy.


Good to know it was the power supply that i used to upgrade an old hp and i am getting a new one soon. Any reccomendations for a good all modular power supply for cheap?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Good to know it was the power supply that i used to upgrade an old hp and i am getting a new one soon. Any reccomendations for a good all modular power supply for cheap?


If you want fully modular unit - silverstone strider plus is the cheapest quality PSU i'd say.

http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Strider-ST50F-P-Certified-Modular/dp/B0047CQ1B4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327001205&sr=8-1

If u can leave with partially modular cables - Rosewill Hive series is pretty good and affordable.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182131


----------



## GREG MISO

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE




----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> !?
> the reason noctua make there fans tan is so it stands out. thats what i said.


I was saying, it doesn't matter what color noctua makes their fans, i'll always know if they are using a noctua heat sink vs any other heat sink out there anyways


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 7-8/ 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. just tuck a few wires, and it will be golden.
> Also put the 24 pin, in the middle hole. cut the slack on the GPU power,
> Also , run the front headers under the motherboard.
> btw is that sum 41 in the background ?
> Edit: why does noctua make their fans tan? why not black? or white?


Because tan and brown in sexy in a black aluminum case? Sorry I may be biased, I have about a dozen Noctuas.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> so you instantly know there noctua.
> i have yet to find a mobo/ any other pc components that acceptably go with it tho! colour wise!


I find that my Asus Sabertooth P67 is a pretty nice match. The olive drab isn't a spot on match but that board isn't bright candy colors either. The thermal armor also helps.

And my Seasonic X650's stick is a similar olive drab color and it works.


----------



## sectionsone

Updated my rig. Just tidy up the cable and watercooling

*Before*






*After*









Waiting for comment


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Updated my rig. Just tidy up the cable and watercooling
> 
> 
> Waiting for comment


That computer is WAY to sex.... seexxx..... sexxxyyy for... f..ffor... forrrrr mee.. me. too. to...t .... Rate..

Nice job. totally. Now for that red and white wire. can you sleeve it black?

That would top it off. But even without that its a solid 10/10 for me.


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Updated my rig. Just tidy up the cable and watercooling
> 
> Waiting for comment


10/10.










Need to sleeve the cables.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> 
> Waiting for comment


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*


I like your water cooling set up + the red-black theme! Not too many hoses. And not so many lights.

A solid 10/10 for me.

Its looks soo machine!


----------



## Game Addicted

My Bench + Case


----------



## Nemesis158

swapped out my 5870s for a 7970 and had to get some parts from Lutro0 to switch one of my 6pins to an 8pin.
Before:








After:

















edit: wrong b4 pic


----------



## LmG

Cant get much cleaner than that 10/10

Heres mine for now. About to sleeve the cables and get a longer cpu cable because this is literally 2mm too short to fit behind the mobo in my phantom -_-


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Waiting for comment


one of the most sleekest/streamlined water cooled system i've seen so far.

the former got you 10/10, 11/10 for the latter..... nasty!


----------



## Starbomba

Coming again to my HTPC after my last, and failed attempt at cable management before i changed some internals (CPU, Mobo, HDD and PSU). I love this cheapo case, it's pretty spacious, and with some modding it can get even better. Mind you i have not modded any part of it where the cables go, only the fan holes, might do that sometime in the future though to improve it further, along with some more regular and a tad longer SATA cables, black sleeving for the soundcard cable, and maybe sleeved extensions for the PSU contacts and frontal panel cables.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Very clean cable job. Only thing keeping you from a 10/10 is cable sleeving. Nice job! 9.5/10


----------



## LmG

I <3 posting in a "rate my photo" thread, rating the post above me, and then getting passed over for a rating -_-


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> Cant get much cleaner than that 10/10
> Heres mine for now. About to sleeve the cables and get a longer cpu cable because this is literally 2mm too short to fit behind the mobo in my phantom -_-


It looks pretty clean, the only "con" is the CPU cable, but you stated you're working on it. Might look better with sleeved cables, but looks better now than with mixed color cables.

I do envy your grommets and the blue lightning.









9/10


----------



## jop14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 7-8/ 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. just tuck a few wires, and it will be golden.
> Also put the 24 pin, in the middle hole. cut the slack on the GPU power,
> Also , run the front headers under the motherboard.
> btw is that sum 41 in the background ?
> Edit: why does noctua make their fans tan? why not black? or white?


7-8/10, thats good enough for me thx , and yea black or white fan would be much more nice.
You were close with sum 41 but it's blink 182


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Heres mine, go easy its my first build and Im only 15.The case is the nzxt phantom 410 with a nzxt havik 140 cooler.


Nice work there, Greg! I'm actually considering upgrading my case to a Phantom 410 myself due to the extra room for cable management compared to the case I have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Game Addicted*
> 
> My Bench + Case


And wow, that has to be one of the sexiest setups I've ever seen!!!


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Computer is from Kazakstan. Like Borat!










Well, since I don't notice the cables, I can give it a 10!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> Cant get much cleaner than that 10/10
> Heres mine for now. About to sleeve the cables and get a longer cpu cable because this is literally 2mm too short to fit behind the mobo in my phantom -_-


Sorry. I cant really tell whats going on in that picture.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Computer is from Kazakstan. Like Borat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since I don't notice the cables, I can give it a 10!


----------



## LmG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Sorry. I cant really tell whats going on in that picture.


It's a computer


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Sorry. I cant really tell whats going on in that picture.


same here, cables aren't visible due to light, not management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> It's a computer


Thank you captain obvious


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


looks like the computer is caked in fire ******ant aka : fire proofing.









or, its a -insert censored word of choice- of dust.









may i ask how you did that?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> same here, cables aren't visible due to light, not management.
> Thank you captain obvious


Lol. Ikr!?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Well, you can see very few cables, but also most devices are unseen as well.

Bet it has some dust from the same asteroid which made dinosaurs turn into petrol.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Bet it has some dust from the same asteroid which made dinosaurs turn into petrol.


that's the best kind of dust!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I think you just won the thread.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


This looks extremely Photoshopped and altered. Funny though.


----------



## CloudX

I've had military buddies show me pics of some pretty bad machines used on base and out in the field in Iraq. The ones used at entry points where vehicles were always moving were the worst. Looked a lot like that. Some poor poor matx Dell's.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow that is horrible. Those machines won't just last. If they wanna use proper technology out in the battlefield, they need to hire a expert who knows about airflow and filters and prolong care for the computers cuz they can save marine's lives.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wow that is horrible. Those machines won't just last. If they wanna use proper technology out in the battlefield, they need to hire a expert who knows about airflow and filters and prolong care for the computers cuz they can save marine's lives.


IF they ever do anything, they'll hire an outside contractor to come in and blast them with compressed air. at $500 per PC.


----------



## Hamy144

Well do you want to rate my cables?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Well do you want to rate my cables?


6.5/10 lol i mean its not flowing every where and atleast its in one colemn but still. rofl. can't give you anything higher.








just say " waiting on a rating" next time.


----------



## elzhi

its messy as i still need to switch/add some fans, and will probably cut out the USB3 and audio i/o cables to minimize the clutter. also i'm thinking about either removing the whole HDD cage or just the top half of it but i'm not sure if its really worth it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> its messy as i still need to switch/add some fans, and will probably cut out the USB3 and audio i/o ports to minmize cable clutter. also i'm thinking about either removing the whole HDD cage or just the top half of it but i'm not sure if its really worth it.


not bad 8.2/10, if you do cut it, please share!


----------



## golfergolfer

Well it has taken a long time to get my rig on here but I have been patient and just looked at others... but here it is
















[/URL]

I am pretty happy with it... For a case that has no cable management, I think I did a good job


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well it has taken a long time to get my rig on here but I have been patient and just looked at others... but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I am pretty happy with it... For a case that has no cable management, I think I did a good job


I have the same case, you did a great job with it


----------



## pn0yb0i

10/10 clean.

Here is a recent build of mine: (as practical and clean as it can possibly get)











Yes, IDE drives in da hauss!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well it has taken a long time to get my rig on here but I have been patient and just looked at others... but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> I am pretty happy with it... For a case that has no cable management, I think I did a good job


I like the side mount for the SSD that is a good idea.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well it has taken a long time to get my rig on here but I have been patient and just looked at others... but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> I am pretty happy with it... For a case that has no cable management, I think I did a good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the side mount for the SSD that is a good idea.
Click to expand...

That case is beautiful to work with. I wish I would have gotten a modular PSU for mine.


----------



## golfergolfer

Thanks for all the input guys!!! I am very happy with how this turned out and I recommend it to everyone! It is a small case but I have put quite a bit of stuff into it for sure


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well it has taken a long time to get my rig on here but I have been patient and just looked at others... but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> I am pretty happy with it... For a case that has no cable management, I think I did a good job


Great job mate!







10/10 imo. Enjoy your new build its awesome.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> 10/10 clean.
> Here is a recent build of mine: (as practical and clean as it can possibly get)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, IDE drives in da hauss!


whats with the box?

8.7/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> 10/10 clean.
> Here is a recent build of mine: (as practical and clean as it can possibly get)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, IDE drives in da hauss!


You didn't put any of the cables in the back of the case. It could look cleaner if you do that, but not a bad job overall.


----------



## MPDpsycho

There's room for improvement, but this is the best I've achieved so far with mi case


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> There's room for improvement, but this is the best I've achieved so far with mi case


Nice, but like you said room for improvement, try hiding those front panel wires behind the mobo.

8/10


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> There's room for improvement, but this is the best I've achieved so far with mi case


8.5 , I would have said 9/10 but adhmuz pointed out the front panel wires.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> There's room for improvement, but this is the best I've achieved so far with mi case


What case is that?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What case is that?


i was wondering the same looks like CM 690 II with custom psu shroud and hdd brackets


----------



## Adhmuz

Good for a laugh or two. It gets the job done.



Looks the way I want it to from the front so the back don't bother me.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> 
> Good for a laugh or two. It gets the job done.
> 
> Looks the way I want it to from the front so the back don't bother me.


that back....









9.8/10 for the front....

-500+1/10 for the back.







jk. ive seen worst.


----------



## MPDpsycho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What case is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> i was wondering the same looks like CM 690 II with custom psu shroud and hdd brackets


Yup, CM690 II


----------



## JMattes

Just redid my wires when I put in the water loop... What do you think?




If you think the back looks bad now.. Just look at it when I started!


This wasnt even with any of the sata wires or hhd fan plugs


----------



## xDriftyy

This is my second post, but I just got my camera










http://imgur.com/Uy5Yb

be warned, there are 8 images.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just redid my wires when I put in the water loop... What do you think?
> 
> If you think the back looks bad now.. Just look at it when I started!
> 
> This wasnt even with any of the sata wires or hhd fan plugs


if you retook them with better lighting and angle, i feel like i would see some more loose cables near the HDD's and to the right of the bottom tubes. 8/10 from what I can see. cable fan on the left and visible cables near the 5.25" bay.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just redid my wires when I put in the water loop... What do you think?
> 
> If you think the back looks bad now.. Just look at it when I started!
> 
> This wasnt even with any of the sata wires or hhd fan plugs


*Head hurting*

9/10 Could reroute rear fan wire, and sleeve.


----------



## phillyd

heres mine, please rate!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> looks like the computer is caked in fire ******ant aka : fire proofing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, its a -insert censored word of choice- of dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may i ask how you did that?


It is dust and I have no idea







I stole that picture from someone else on OCN and they probably stole it from someone else on the internet. I can't imagine anyone on OCN letting their computer get that dusty.


----------



## sectionsone

just added red VGA sleeve to my RIG


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> heres mine, please rate!


9.5/10

Could re-route front panel and SATA wires, and maybe put a white plate behind the HDD cage to cover those wires.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> Looks the way I want it to from the front so the back don't bother me.


+1 to this. The back to me is ok considering the many hardwares in that mid-tower case (I can see at least 2 SSDs, 3 HDDs, 2 GPUs, an ODD and 2 CCFL bulb inverter), I think you've done a good job managing those cables at the back. And of course, the most important thing, the front looks very nice and clean.

10/10


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> just added red VGA sleeve to my RIG


Awesome!!


----------



## phillyd

I'll probably wrap those wires up out from behind the hdd cage and then reroute the sata and front panel cables soon.


----------



## xDriftyy

I got skipped over, that's the last time I use a spoiler to save people's bandwidth.


----------



## Erik in sac

Thought, i'd share, just finished after getting a new case and vid card. I really need a modular PSU









Pics here: http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/index.php?path=new_pc_build


----------



## ShortAlieN

Backside...




























Inside


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> Backside...


sexy.
11/10


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> Backside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


10/10 hands down,







this is pure sex, incredibly hot rig


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> I got skipped over, that's the last time I use a spoiler to save people's bandwidth.


Lmao, not everyone gets a rating even without spoiler usage.

Most people will agree with me on a 9.5/10 because you aren't individually sleeved but have incredibly well done management


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Lmao, not everyone gets a rating even without spoiler usage.
> Most people will agree with me on a 9.5/10 because you aren't individually sleeved but have incredibly well done management


I dont understand OCN's love affair with individually sleeved cables. Most systems I see done individually look utterly terrible and cluttered.


----------



## ShortAlieN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> sexy.
> 11/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> 10/10 hands down,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is pure sex, incredibly hot rig


Thank you


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> I got skipped over, that's the last time I use a spoiler to save people's bandwidth.


9.5ish/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thought, i'd share, just finished after getting a new case and vid card. I really need a modular PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics here: http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/index.php?path=new_pc_build


9.8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Backside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


10/10 gw!


----------



## jermzz




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/711718/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol what cables.

back pics?
as seen 10/10


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lol what cables.
> back pics?
> as seen 10/10


I'm cutting all custom lengths for the back and it's not done yet, hence why I didn't post a picture of the back. This is all you get for now


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lol what cables.
> back pics?
> as seen 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cutting all custom lengths for the back and it's not done yet, hence why I didn't post a picture of the back. This is all you get for now
Click to expand...

gotcha. i dnt have the patience for sleeving or that good of cable management.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont understand OCN's love affair with individually sleeved cables. Most systems I see done individually look utterly terrible and cluttered.


Yea i dont either. imo its a waste of money and time.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont understand OCN's love affair with individually sleeved cables. Most systems I see done individually look utterly terrible and cluttered.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yea i dont either. imo its a waste of money and time.


Its OCN, we love useless crap









I could say the same thing about liquid cooling, its a waste of money and time in all reality. Sure, its quieter and cooler, but no real gain with it (maybe OC'ing further, ooooo, so useful).

There are tons of things that are "wastes" of money and time, but if it makes that person happy, let them be happy









I haven't seen any individual sleeve systems that look terrible :/


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Its OCN, we love useless crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could say the same thing about liquid cooling, its a waste of money and time in all reality. Sure, its quieter and cooler, but no real gain with it (maybe OC'ing further, ooooo, so useful).
> There are tons of things that are "wastes" of money and time, but if it makes that person happy, let them be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any individual sleeve systems that look terrible :/


See that is the difference... watercooling is quiter, cooler and allows you to get more out of your hardware through overclocking. Single sleeved cables are only for appearence and offer no actual benifit. To each their own, dont get me wrong if you like the appearence then go for it. A nicely done single sleeved assembly can look great, but most of them to me seem sloppy.


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yea i dont either. imo its a waste of money and time.


To each his own. I dont mind spending 200 dollars on cable sleeving to make it all look uniformed and nice when I've already got 5k invested anyway. Why not?


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont understand OCN's love affair with individually sleeved cables. Most systems I see done individually look utterly terrible and cluttered.


I really have to agree with you on that point, i don't see the beauty of sleeve and often thinks, as you say, it looks extremely cluttered in the case. Sure the multicolour cables don't look to nice, but just plain black cables looks best imo.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> I really have to agree with you on that point, i don't see the beauty of sleeve and often thinks, as you say, it looks extremely cluttered in the case. Sure the multicolour cables don't look to nice, but just plain black cables looks best imo.


i'd like to say that this is totally matter of taste, someone likes it - someone else may not, personally i find single sleeved system with nice cable management very pleasing to the eye, naked wires just never look as good no matter how nice cable management is. I also like sleeving my cables myself.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> i'd like to say that this is totally matter of taste, someone likes it - someone else may not, personally i find single sleeved system with nice cable management very pleasing to the eye, naked wires just never look as good no matter how nice cable management is. I also like sleeving my cables myself.


gonna have to agree. Sleeving and custom wiring is the final step to a quality system. A system can never be "great" no matter the hardware unless it has a completely custom wire harness that's uniform or to the owner's artistic taste. Spare connectors are unacceptable imo. It's so easy to make a full custom harness it's really silly not to, especially since most PSUs come with aluminum wire instead of copper (not that there's that much difference). Only takes a few hours to make a harness. Took me about 4 hours to make the whole wire harness for my PSU. Not going to count the hours it took to sleeve to my liking.

I've seen a few build without sleeving, but have custom harnesses of uniform color (one had all black wires and the other all blue) and they looked pretty good. The whole rainbow jazz going on with out of the box psus just looks horrendous.

The single sleeve fad came about with the whole watercooling craze. No longer is maximum airflow an issue inside the case, the only important factor is making sure adequate amounts of air passes through the radiators. The case's interior can really be crammed full without issue.

*putting on fire suit*


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> gonna have to agree. Sleeving and custom wiring is the final step to a quality system. A system can never be "great" no matter the hardware unless it has a completely custom wire harness that's uniform or to the owner's artistic taste. Spare connectors are unacceptable imo. It's so easy to make a full custom harness it's really silly not to, especially since most PSUs come with aluminum wire instead of copper (not that there's that much difference). Only takes a few hours to make a harness. Took me about 4 hours to make the whole wire harness for my PSU. Not going to count the hours it took to sleeve to my liking.
> I've seen a few build without sleeving, but have custom harnesses of uniform color (one had all black wires and the other all blue) and they looked pretty good. The whole rainbow jazz going on with out of the box psus just looks horrendous.
> The single sleeve fad came about with the whole watercooling craze. No longer is maximum airflow an issue inside the case, the only important factor is making sure adequate amounts of air passes through the radiators. The case's interior can really be crammed full without issue.
> *putting on fire suit*


This.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> gonna have to agree. Sleeving and custom wiring is the final step to a quality system. A system can never be "great" no matter the hardware unless it has a completely custom wire harness that's uniform or to the owner's artistic taste. Spare connectors are unacceptable imo. It's so easy to make a full custom harness it's really silly not to, especially since most PSUs come with aluminum wire instead of copper (not that there's that much difference). Only takes a few hours to make a harness. Took me about 4 hours to make the whole wire harness for my PSU. Not going to count the hours it took to sleeve to my liking.
> I've seen a few build without sleeving, but have custom harnesses of uniform color (one had all black wires and the other all blue) and they looked pretty good. The whole rainbow jazz going on with out of the box psus just looks horrendous.
> The single sleeve fad came about with the whole watercooling craze. No longer is maximum airflow an issue inside the case, the only important factor is making sure adequate amounts of air passes through the radiators. The case's interior can really be crammed full without issue.
> *putting on fire suit*


So single sleeved is better than all other options? I much prefer when an entire cable is sleeved. 24 individually sleeved cables looks cluttered and bulky but a single nicely sleeved 24 pin header is more simplified, just as stylish and looks much better in my opinion.

I dont get your 'can never be great' statement either. Thats like saying your computer is just average unless you've painted your case, have done custom mods to it and like single sleeved wires. Isnt your computer great if it does what you want it to? Some people want top hardware, others want best cost/performance, others strive for small form factor.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> So single sleeved is better than all other options? I much prefer when an entire cable is sleeved. 24 individually sleeved cables looks cluttered and bulky but a single nicely sleeved 24 pin header is more simplified, just as stylish and looks much better in my opinion.
> I dont get your 'can never be great' statement either. Thats like saying your computer is just average unless you've painted your case, have done custom mods to it and like single sleeved wires. Isnt your computer great if it does what you want it to? Some people want top hardware, others want best cost/performance, others strive for small form factor.


"Great" is the end all be all of the computer in that form. Levesque's ascension build if a perfect example. Full custom wiring, custom panels, paint, etc. If there's nothing custom other than the fact that someone shoved a bunch of parts he/she chose into a case it's not "great" no matter if it does what you need it to or not. The Cerebrus build is also "great". Great is something that stands out from the rest. Having completely stock everything without modification isn't very special. "Great" is a no holds barred build for the form factor, anything that can be done is done. Great is not something you can just pick up from cyberpower/ibuypower or even Origin, it's something above and beyond.

For example: My build won't be great until I have the 2 remaining custom panels etched, have installed 3 new nvidia gpus and 1tb revodrive 3 x2, and added 5 more matching monitors.

Blindsay's H2go build is great as is. It's pretty much maxed out small form factor pc with no holds barred.

Enialius' Custom Copper build is great. It's extremely unique and does best at what it's designed to do, look like the whole thing is made from copper.

To sum it up, something that when people see it they go "WOW"


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> So single sleeved is better than all other options? I much prefer when an entire cable is sleeved. 24 individually sleeved cables looks cluttered and bulky but a single nicely sleeved 24 pin header is more simplified, just as stylish and looks much better in my opinion.
> I dont get your 'can never be great' statement either. Thats like saying your computer is just average unless you've painted your case, have done custom mods to it and like single sleeved wires. Isnt your computer great if it does what you want it to? Some people want top hardware, others want best cost/performance, others strive for small form factor.


I have no problem with a giant sleeved cable, but the problem is the wires stick out past the heatshrink on the end and ruin it.

I won't go as far as he did and say it isn't complete until its worth more than a car, lol. If you don't like single-sleeved, that's your choice, its just usually the majority of the "rate my cables" people like single-sleeving...


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> "Great" is the end all be all of the computer in that form. Levesque's ascension build if a perfect example. Full custom wiring, custom panels, paint, etc. If there's nothing custom other than the fact that someone shoved a bunch of parts he/she chose into a case it's not "great" no matter if it does what you need it to or not. The Cerebrus build is also "great". Great is something that stands out from the rest. Having completely stock everything without modification isn't very special. "Great" is a no holds barred build for the form factor, anything that can be done is done. Great is not something you can just pick up from cyberpower/ibuypower or even Origin, it's something above and beyond.
> For example: My build won't be great until I have the 2 remaining custom panels etched, have installed 3 new nvidia gpus and 1tb revodrive 3 x2, and added 5 more matching monitors.
> Blindsay's H2go build is great as is. It's pretty much maxed out small form factor pc with no holds barred.
> Enialius' Custom Copper build is great. It's extremely unique and does best at what it's designed to do, look like the whole thing is made from copper.
> To sum it up, something that when people see it they go "WOW"


I guess we just toally disagree then. Unique, yes. Expensive, yes.... but I still maintain that great is not a rating which is uniform across all aspects of computing. You can have specific things great. For instance, this thread is about cables and their neatness. A 'great' cabled system will have nearly no visible wiring and a nice clean looking appearence. But to rate something as a 'great' computer, I think someone interested in overclocking records is going to disagree with you that their case needs etching and their cables need sleeving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I have no problem with a giant sleeved cable, but the problem is the wires stick out past the heatshrink on the end and ruin it.
> I won't go as far as he did and say it isn't complete until its worth more than a car, lol. If you don't like single-sleeved, that's your choice, its just usually the majority of the "rate my cables" people like single-sleeving...


I am with you! I dont have any problem with people who like single sleeve, I just was astounded by the comment that someone shouldnt get a 10/10 for the sole fact that his cables were signle sleeved.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I guess we just toally disagree then. Unique, yes. Expensive, yes.... but I still maintain that great is not a rating which is uniform across all aspects of computing. You can have specific things great. For instance, this thread is about cables and their neatness. A 'great' cabled system will have nearly no visible wiring and a nice clean looking appearence. But to rate something as a 'great' computer, I think someone interested in overclocking records is going to disagree with you that their case needs etching and their cables need sleeving.
> I am with you! I dont have any problem with people who like single sleeve, I just was astounded by the comment that someone shouldnt get a 10/10 for the sole fact that his cables were signle sleeved.


don't know why people are so Off on this right now. Lets look at this way.

Keeping up with your PC is a hobby,

There more time/money you put into it, the better it will be, the better it will look, perform,
but, what sets people who do single sleeving by them selves (and not cheat and buy extensions no offence), have pure dedication.

People have fun PC building. Why not take it a step further and make it unique?

You will be glad at your work, and have pride, and ... a bigger E-pen.


----------



## ShortAlieN

I like stroking my E-peen


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> I like stroking my E-peen


indeed.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I am with you! I dont have any problem with people who like single sleeve, I just was astounded by the comment that someone shouldnt get a 10/10 for the sole fact that his cables were signle sleeved.


Its just when the yellow, red, and other ugly color wires are standing out against a themed build, its distracting. Especially, when they're so well hidden. If they at least colored the wires black or something, it would be perfect and wouldn't need the single sleeving.

I'm surprised you didn't see the hundreds of other 9.5/10 for not having single-sleeving, hah.

What's the point of having a big bad computer besides e-peen?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont have any problem with people who like single sleeve, I just was astounded by the comment that someone shouldnt get a 10/10 for the sole fact that his cables were signle sleeved.


Nobody should get a 10 just because they sleeve, but the Driftkidd got 9.5 for his rig because the 24 pin looks ugly given that the rest of the rig is neat.



Sleeving is art. Unjustified for its functionality, and subjective for the viewer. You can disagree about what is "great" or what is not, because it's about individual expression. But just plugging in a 24-pin is not any kind of expression. Even if you don't like individually sleeved cables, there are other ways to make it look more beautiful. It's not difficult to buy 2x24 crimps and make your own short extension of black+yellow wires to fit the theme. That little extra bit of effort of your own design is maybe what makes the difference between a 9.5 and a 10.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Still searching for someone that sells individually sleeved cables in my country that aren't trying to become rich off a single sale ... Also looking to mod my tower in the near future ...

Please rate and give tips cause I need them ... haha ... (slapped it together in around 40min and a non-modular psu)


----------



## blues man




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nobody should get a 10 just because they sleeve, but the Driftkidd got 9.5 for his rig because the 24 pin looks ugly given that the rest of the rig is neat.
> 
> Sleeving is art. Unjustified for its functionality, and subjective for the viewer. You can disagree about what is "great" or what is not, because it's about individual expression. But just plugging in a 24-pin is not any kind of expression. Even if you don't like individually sleeved cables, there are other ways to make it look more beautiful. It's not difficult to buy 2x24 crimps and make your own short extension of black+yellow wires to fit the theme. That little extra bit of effort of your own design is maybe what makes the difference between a 9.5 and a 10.


No way. There are unused connectors on the back of the mobo tray. Now, if every single connector on that PSU is used on the build without converters, say from two molex to a pcie then it's completely different. Having a pile of unused cables just sitting in the case is lazy. Extensions are lazy as well, cheating pretty much by getting a look on one side and disregarding the other, really making it worse 99% of the time. If you're going to make extensions you might as well redo the whole harness, but most just buy modright or similar extensions. Those that buy lutroo ones should just have him makes modular cable replacements instead of extensions. Takes a similar amount of time, just have to make longer lengths.


----------



## csm725

The thing is, each PSU manufacturer uses proprietary ends that connect to the unit itself, meaning each PSU has a different pinout, so it's harder to make modular cables than extensions.


----------



## Pao

Possibly not the best angle, all I have on my work computer atm though.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> If you're going to make extensions you might as well redo the whole harness, but most just buy modright or similar extensions.


You should read the post I was responding to, as well









The guy said he didn't like individually sleeved connectors, so I'm trying to argue that there are options for making that 24-pin multicolour harness look better without doing the whole ATX in individual sleeves. I didn't want to suggest replacing all the wires, so I suggested a non-sleeved extension. You don't need mod/smart for that, just a spool of black radio wire and crimps will do it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You should read the post I was responding to, as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy said he didn't like individually sleeved connectors, so I'm trying to argue that there are options for making that 24-pin multicolour harness look better without doing the whole ATX in individual sleeves. I didn't want to suggest replacing all the wires, so I suggested a non-sleeved extension. You don't need mod/smart for that, just a spool of black radio wire and crimps will do it.


I agreed with you (hence the no way). Sleeving shouldn't be an automatic 10. There is more to it than that.


----------



## axipher

For me, sleeving definitely isn't an automatic 10 in my books, and there is a difference between a full sleeving job, custom extensions like Lutro0's, and pre-made extensions. It also comes down to how the unsleeved cables are managed, overall theme, color matching, cleanliness, modding, creativity, etc.

Also if you're willing to post your rig in a thread like this one, everyone is going to have their own personal opinion and way of rating. Arguing with someone else's method of determining a rating isn't really productive by any means.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For me, sleeving definitely isn't an automatic 10 in my books, and there is a difference between a full sleeving job, custom extensions like Lutro0's, and pre-made extensions. It also comes down to how the unsleeved cables are managed, overall theme, color matching, cleanliness, modding, creativity, etc.
> Also if you're willing to post your rig in a thread like this one, everyone is going to have their own personal opinion and way of rating. Arguing with someone else's method of determining a rating isn't really productive by any means.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For me, sleeving definitely isn't an automatic 10 in my books, and there is a difference between a full sleeving job, custom extensions like Lutro0's, and pre-made extensions. It also comes down to how the unsleeved cables are managed, overall theme, color matching, cleanliness, modding, creativity, etc.
> Also if you're willing to post your rig in a thread like this one, everyone is going to have their own personal opinion and way of rating. Arguing with someone else's method of determining a rating isn't really productive by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Click to expand...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> 
> Possibly not the best angle, all I have on my work computer atm though.


10/10 i suppose. although... i could fix so many things... so so many.


----------



## MetallicAcid

What was the saying?

That even winning gold in the Special Olympics still doesn't change that your "special"?

That it is just as pointless as arguing over the internet?

Same same. Just rate maybe?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> What was the saying?
> That even winning gold in the Special Olympics still doesn't change that your "special"?
> That it is just as pointless as arguing over the internet?
> Same same. Just rate maybe?


Arguing on the internet is the same as competing in the special olympics, even if you win, it doesn't change the fact that you're special.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Arguing on the internet is the same as competing in the special olympics, even if you win, it doesn't change the fact that you're special.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> What was the saying?
> That even winning gold in the Special Olympics still doesn't change that your "special"?
> That it is just as pointless as arguing over the internet?
> Same same. Just rate maybe?


No one is arguing. Its a friendly discussion. Its allowed. Maybe just rate cables then? Let us that can have decent conversations discuss?


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

It's not like i hate sleeved cables, it's just that in most scenarios i think individually sleeved cables looks to bulky and takes to much room and attention in a build. On another hardware site i use to sit on, there is some kind of sport among "the famous builders" to jam as hot hardware and big watercooling into a Fractal Design Array and then, sleeves... When all the sleeved cables are in there it's just a mess of to thick cables and water hoses, it doesn't look good at all.

But then there are scenarios like post 16274502 where it looks extremely tidy and don't take to much attention from the rest of the build, it's so well balanced. The cables are there, sleeved and really good looking, just chilling and not being a attention wh*re who tries to steal the show from the rest of the rig.

So for me it all depends on the rest of the rig and especially the case. And as axipher said, it's impossible to argue about ones taste in computer builds, everyone thinks differently.

I don't wanna start a flame, or fuel it, i just shared my opinion in sleeves. :3


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> It's not like i hate sleeved cables, it's just that in most scenarios i think individually sleeved cables looks to bulky and takes to much room and attention in a build. On another hardware site i use to sit on, there is some kind of sport among "the famous builders" to jam as hot hardware and big watercooling into a Fractal Design Array and then, sleeves... When all the sleeved cables are in there it's just a mess of to thick cables and water hoses, it doesn't look good at all.
> But then there are scenarios like post 16274502 where it looks extremely tidy and don't take to much attention from the rest of the build, it's so well balanced. The cables are there, sleeved and really good looking, just chilling and not being a attention wh*re who tries to steal the show from the rest of the rig.
> So for me it all depends on the rest of the rig and especially the case. And as axipher said, it's impossible to argue about ones taste in computer builds, everyone thinks differently.
> I don't wanna start a flame, or fuel it, i just shared my opinion in sleeves. :3


Yes everyone thinks differently. But then you have people asking others to rate their rig. They are going to have their opinion if you ask them lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> Yup, CM690 II


I want your case!!


----------



## txtrkandy

Allright guys, I spent about 2 hours on my horrible cable management Thermaltake, Tai-Chi, Here is what came out of my hard labors... What you guys think?? I know its not stellar like some posted but... I did my best...













































I know the back of the tray looks terrifying but you cant see those, and im too busy of a person to waste time on something that wont ever been seen...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txtrkandy*
> 
> Allright guys, I spent about 2 hours on my horrible cable management Thermaltake, Tai-Chi, Here is what came out of my hard labors... What you guys think?? I know its not stellar like some posted but... I did my best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the back of the tray looks terrifying but you cant see those, and im too busy of a person to waste time on something that wont ever been seen...


for the effort, 8/10.
try wiring the right side of the mobo better, use the IDE like a decoration (as it cannot really be hidden)
great considering the case though. NO cable management.
try using the gap between the case and motherboard to hide small cables too. and ur gpu will hide usb connectors and such very well


----------



## CD69Scorp

Here is one I built for my daughter...

I know the mother board looks like crap but it will be upgraded when I upgrade.









By cd69scorp at 2012-01-25









By cd69scorp at 2012-01-25









By cd69scorp at 2012-01-01


----------



## DUpgrade

What's the red wire go to?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*
> 
> Here is one I built for my daughter...
> I know the mother board looks like crap but it will be upgraded when I upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2012-01-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2012-01-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2012-01-01


Sweet! Can i be your daughter? lol I kinda like the old school green motherboard! 10/10


----------



## CD69Scorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> What's the red wire go to?


The red wire on the 24 pin is the green one for jumping the PSU, the other one going to the SSD, HDD and BlueRay is just for looks

@ Anti... Thank you! This is also for Granddaughter


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*
> 
> Here is one I built for my daughter...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know the mother board looks like crap but it will be upgraded when I upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2012-01-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2012-01-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2012-01-01


I think i just saw the light. 10/10


----------



## DUpgrade

Seeing the cable sleeving work people do makes me want to try it to mine, I would want it to look just as nice too. If I ever upgrade to a modular PSU I'll probably consider doing that to it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Seeing the cable sleeving work people do makes me want to try it to mine, I would want it to look just as nice too. If I ever upgrade to a modular PSU I'll probably consider doing that to it.


its an egregious amount of concentrated work
imo


----------



## CD69Scorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I think i just saw the light. 10/10


Thank you for the 10/10 and seeing the light lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> its an egregious amount of concentrated work
> imo


And a pain in the back and sore fingers, but it is fun and worth it in the end imo.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> Still searching for someone that sells individually sleeved cables in my country that aren't trying to become rich off a single sale ... Also looking to mod my tower in the near future ...
> Please rate and give tips cause I need them ... haha ... (slapped it together in around 40min and a non-modular psu)


From what can be see a little too much happening by the PSU, take a shot with the side panel off next time if possible. 8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txtrkandy*
> 
> Allright guys, I spent about 2 hours on my horrible cable management Thermaltake, Tai-Chi, Here is what came out of my hard labors... What you guys think?? I know its not stellar like some posted but... I did my best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the back of the tray looks terrifying but you cant see those, and im too busy of a person to waste time on something that wont ever been seen...


Sorry still a little too cluttered. 7/10

And for the great sleeving conundrum, simple logic. If it doesn't make the computer faster its not necessary, hence performance standpoint sleeved cables are often useless if not more obstructive to air flow. Visually they may or may not improve the look of said system, I personally see them as an improvement in my own case and having made my own sleeved extension can say never again **** that. If your somebody who obsess over very fine details like how the back side of your computer nobody will ever see then by all means go ahead. I will however in the future be buying pre made sleeved extensions because its what I see that counts, if your unhappy with that so be it, thats your opinion I can do as I please with it. Just as I will forever not award a 10/10 if a 24 pin cable or any cable is showing color where its not suppose to be, it just looks bad. No reason to get upset, we all see things differently. Time to put away the E-Peen now


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Seeing the cable sleeving work people do makes me want to try it to mine, I would want it to look just as nice too. If I ever upgrade to a modular PSU I'll probably consider doing that to it.


Its going to take 5+ hours to cable manage alone.

It might possibly take you days/weeks to Sleeve your entire PSU.

Lol. Its not easy, its not cheap, your looking of upwards of 100+ dollars.


----------



## kyismaster

did I post my new paint?

if not, here it is :

i dont remember:



lol, I also added a cathode but its not On in the photo. I could take another one with my more sucky camera , the other one is in RMA.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I think i just saw the light. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the 10/10 and seeing the light lol...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> its an egregious amount of concentrated work
> imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a pain in the back and sore fingers, but it is fun and worth it in the end imo.
Click to expand...

i couldnt do it without being pre-provided everything i needed.
i couldnt handle the choosing work on top of the sleeving and such


----------



## andrews2547

This is the first time I am posting a picture of my actual PC in a few months









Be kind







this was the best I could do right now







I still need a few more things before I do it properly










I took 3 pictures but the other 2 failed and I can't be bothered to take them again


----------



## Denim-187




----------



## InitialDriveGTR




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*


10/10
love the water block and cables

you should get 1 or 2 120 mm led fans though.
the back one looks smaller, if it is 120, then you shud get an NZXT red light strip.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> did I post my new paint?
> if not, here it is :
> i dont remember:
> 
> lol, I also added a cathode but its not On in the photo. I could take another one with my more sucky camera , the other one is in RMA.


Whoa, 10/10

I also have a Phantom, you need to teach me how to do it that good


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> did I post my new paint?
> if not, here it is :
> i dont remember:
> 
> lol, I also added a cathode but its not On in the photo. I could take another one with my more sucky camera , the other one is in RMA.


Very sleek and very clean, personally I'd give that a 10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This is the first time I am posting a picture of my actual PC in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the best I could do right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need a few more things before I do it properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took 3 pictures but the other 2 failed and I can't be bothered to take them again


no, just no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*


ummmmm...like a 5 i guess? lots of individual sleeving does not a high score grant...I realize it's usually tough to make a case look clean with a top-mounted PSU, but that's just a whole mess of wires in there...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmm...like a 5 i guess? lots of individual sleeving does not a high score grant...I realize it's usually tough to make a case look clean with a top-mounted PSU, but that's just a whole mess of wires in there...


there is also an excessive lack of cable management in that case.


----------



## [email protected]

Yep. Nice sleeves but you need to tidy it up to make it look nice. I don't think his case has any HOLES at all.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep. Nice sleeves but you need to tidy it up to make it look nice. I don't think his case has any HOLES at all.


yeah it has no HOLES


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Yeah no holes lol.


----------



## Anti!!

Yeah no holes.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*













it just clicked, that's a Thermaltake Soprano case isn't it!!







I used to have one of those!! you still get a 5, not due to lack of effort but due to poor case selection


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep. Nice sleeves but you need to tidy it up to make it look nice. I don't think his case has any HOLES at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah it has no HOLES


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Yeah no holes lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yeah no holes.


4 repeats of no holes. lol!


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep. Nice sleeves but you need to tidy it up to make it look nice. I don't think his case has any HOLES at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah it has no HOLES


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Yeah no holes lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yeah no holes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 4 repeats of no holes. lol!


Make that 5


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This is the first time I am posting a picture of my actual PC in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the best I could do right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need a few more things before I do it properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took 3 pictures but the other 2 failed and I can't be bothered to take them again


Lol, ima save you the grief and not rate it yet. you can do 1000x better <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Whoa, 10/10
> I also have a Phantom, you need to teach me how to do it that good


kk
you asked for it:
unmodular:



its scary isnt it.

or

you can send it to me and i'll do it for you :B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Very sleek and very clean, personally I'd give that a 10
> no, just no
> ummmmm...like a 5 i guess? lots of individual sleeving does not a high score grant...I realize it's usually tough to make a case look clean with a top-mounted PSU, but that's just a whole mess of wires in there...


thanks bud.

EDIT:

I will send after pics when i sleeve mines.


----------



## JadedFloridian

^^ 10/10, super clean rig.

Here's my rig, it's a bit crowded but temperatures are still good, so it works. I'll also include my messy rear cable shot to demonstrate the exact locations of the many holes I created in my case. The hole I made by the 3.5" bays is for my fan controller. I did the cable management mods quite a while ago and it was my first time using a Dremel, so go easy on me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

^ Looks good. ~ 9/10. You have a good system. Time to get a better bigger case.

Here is mine.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> ^^ 10/10, super clean rig.
> Here's my rig, it's a bit crowded but temperatures are still good, so it works. I'll also include my messy rear cable shot to demonstrate the exact locations of the many holes I created in my case. The hole I made by the 3.5" bays is for my fan controller. I did the cable management mods quite a while ago and it was my first time using a Dremel, so go easy on me.


Dang, that sleeve is massive.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> ^ Looks good. ~ 9/10. You have a good system. Time to get a better bigger case.
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10


----------



## Rolly103090

Zealot, is that a 12 slot fan controller?
and 10/10, looks almost too clean haha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolly103090*
> 
> Zealot, is that a 12 slot fan controller?
> and 10/10, looks almost too clean haha


Yes you can connect 12 fans.
http://www.techpowerup.com/147175/Scythe-Announces-Kaze-Q12-and-Kaze-Q8-Fan-Controllers.html


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just clicked, that's a Thermaltake Soprano case isn't it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have one of those!! you still get a 5, not due to lack of effort but due to poor case selection


Wrong. Apevia Case. http://www.overclock.net/t/1202757/build-log-project-rainfall


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Dang, that sleeve is massive.


It's a NZXT 24-pin, purely for aesthetics but it is a good price for what you get! I've seen comparable extensions for $50+.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> It's a NZXT 24-pin, purely for aesthetics but it is a good price for what you get! I've seen comparable extensions for $50+.


Im doing my Heatshrinkless sleeving right now. I'll post pictures when im done, or get to lazy, or tired.


----------



## CooooooooL

This is a work in progress, as you can see, the back is not really managed yet.
Should be finalizing this phase of the project over the next few days.

Fans are custom wired -> LED circuit entirely separate from fans circuit. Result: You can adjust fan speed without affecting LED intensity. Just as you can turn on/off the LEDs without interrupting airflow.










Anyway, this is just a "teaser", I will soon be posting full log + nice pictures of the end result / building process.

Keep in mind this was my first time really modding!


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, ima save you the grief and not rate it yet. you can do 1000x better <3
> kk
> you asked for it:
> unmodular:
> 
> its scary isnt it.
> or
> you can send it to me and i'll do it for you :B
> thanks bud.
> EDIT:
> I will send after pics when i sleeve mines.


I've got a GS700, non-modular, mine look pretty good, but not as good as that, whoa.....


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CooooooooL*


That looks like my case, Sides off, wires spewing out the back side and in the state of constant work.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CooooooooL*
> 
> This is a work in progress, as you can see, the back is not really managed yet.
> Should be finalizing this phase of the project over the next few days.
> Fans are custom wired -> LED circuit entirely separate from fans circuit. Result: You can adjust fan speed without affecting LED intensity. Just as you can turn on/off the LEDs without interrupting airflow.
> Anyway, this is just a "teaser", I will soon be posting full log + nice pictures of the end result / building process.
> Keep in mind this was my first time really modding!


Aside from that horrendous pink heatshrink it looks like a pretty awesome build.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I've got a GS700, non-modular, mine look pretty good, but not as good as that, whoa.....


funny part is... i took it all apart again! LOL.









I'll show you guys the end results.

I believe im gonna cut 2 PCI-E cords, since... who really needs 4 PCI-e cords, im not running double 6990 SLI now rofl.

nor never. im too poor.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> funny part is... i took it all apart again! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll show you guys the end results.
> I believe im gonna cut 2 PCI-E cords, since... who really needs 4 PCI-e cords, im not running double 6990 SLI now rofl.
> nor never. im too poor.


Just cut them so they can be soldered back together later on if you discover a briefcase full of money







No reason to ruin it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Just cut them so they can be soldered back together later on if you discover a briefcase full of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to ruin it.


If i found a breif case full of money, i'd just buy my self a modular and be done with life xD

but yes im going to cut it, and keep 2, since the max a card will ever use is 2.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> If i found a breif case full of money, i'd just buy my self a modular and be done with life xD
> but yes im going to cut it, and keep 2, since the max a card will ever use is 2.


A briefcase with giftcards designated only for 6990s, lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> A briefcase with giftcards designated only for 6990s, lol


Mmm, take one 6990 and sell the other one here at OCN. ;D

then buy me a SSD.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Mmm, take one 6990 and sell the other one here at OCN. ;D
> then buy me a SSD.


This is just ridiculous, lol.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> This is just ridiculous, lol.


;D im just frugal with my money.









even though my rig is estimated @ $2,373.99 (USD) LOL

edit:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3815233

LOL $2,373.99 (USD) where did i get all this money?!?!?


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ;D im just frugal with my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though my rig is estimated @ $2,373.99 (USD) LOL
> edit:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3815233
> LOL $2,373.99 (USD) where did i get all this money?!?!?


That's where I should have stopped


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ;D im just frugal with my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though my rig is estimated @ $2,373.99 (USD) LOL
> edit:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3815233
> LOL $2,373.99 (USD) where did i get all this money?!?!?


I know, lmao. Look at my rig, like 2,400-2,500 and some pieces were left over, lol.


----------



## scottath

there is too much talk lol. seems the last build has been ripped to shreads already - so here is mine:










wires at the bottom right are my custom made (by Du-z) fan controller - its a temporary mounting there.....


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> there is too much talk lol. seems the last build has been ripped to shreads already - so here is mine:
> 
> wires at the bottom right are my custom made (by Du-z) fan controller - its a temporary mounting there.....


9/10 you did a good job!

Just an average PC


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> there is too much talk lol. seems the last build has been ripped to shreads already - so here is mine:
> 
> wires at the bottom right are my custom made (by Du-z) fan controller - its a temporary mounting there.....


9/10. Very nice management, but you should tidy up the fan controller cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Just an average PC


Remember to rate the guy above ya







8/10. If that is a HAF-X, you can definitely do better. I had one with more hardware inside, and I managed to clear up alot more cables than that.
Try routing all the SATA cables together in a bundle, instead of splitting them up, you can route the front LEDs through the 5.25 inch bay holes instead of going around the cage to the back of the case.

_____________________

Here's mine:


Pardon the poorly made PSU cover







Am going to make one out of acrylic soon


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Here's mine:
> Pardon the poorly made PSU cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am going to make one out of acrylic soon


10/10 Looks very nice and clean.







I agree, that PSU cover doesn't do the case justice.









My work in progress:


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> 10/10 Looks very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, that PSU cover doesn't do the case justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work in progress:
> snips


Thanks! Might be doing a transclucent black cover out of acrylic, but this sloppy cover has got to go!

and 9.5/10. The fat mobo cable is kinda distracting, though there really isnt a choice with that case







You can try bundling it up with the other cables as much to the side as possible.

May I know how u managed to get the DVI ports for your GPU out through the back? I have seen the Alienware x51 PC use the same adapter for their GPU to make it smaller, but this is the first time I saw the same thing used on an actual PC case with standard slot layouts.


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> May I know how u managed to get the DVI ports for your GPU out through the back?


The hex standoffs hold it onto the plate. The PCI slot dividers have been completely removed.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> 9/10. Very nice management, but you should tidy up the fan controller cables.
> Remember to rate the guy above ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10. If that is a HAF-X, you can definitely do better. I had one with more hardware inside, and I managed to clear up alot more cables than that.
> Try routing all the SATA cables together in a bundle, instead of splitting them up, you can route the front LEDs through the 5.25 inch bay holes instead of going around the cage to the back of the case.
> _____________________
> Here's mine:
> 
> Pardon the poorly made PSU cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am going to make one out of acrylic soon


Did those gt ap 15s do better than the stock corsair fans? 10/10 by the way.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Actually, they worked amazing for me. Reducing temps by like 5 degrees at load. Thats comparing both fans as intake (taking cold air into the case) while reducing noise from an annoying engine sound to a soft hum.

Now, I have them as exhaust (taking hot air through the rad) as the stickers at the back are hideous, and they perform the same as the Corsair fans doing intake.

Dunno why, but some people stated that the fans did as well as or the same as the Corsair fans.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> 10/10 Looks very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, that PSU cover doesn't do the case justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work in progress:


Damn, that's looking pretty serious right there man!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Here's mine:
> Pardon the poorly made PSU cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am going to make one out of acrylic soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 Looks very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, that PSU cover doesn't do the case justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work in progress:
Click to expand...

I love that idea, my only question is though, how well does that extender work? Have you ran and test with and without it to see any difference?


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Damn, that's looking pretty serious right there man!!! Nice work!!!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love that idea, my only question is though, how well does that extender work? Have you ran and test with and without it to see any difference?


Yep, fully tested before and after at max overclock without any stability or performance change. This particular extension is pretty heavy duty...it seems as if it has 2 or more layers of shielding and far more stiff than the first one I tried (which did have stability issues). See my build log at the link below for specifics.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love that idea, my only question is though, how well does that extender work? Have you ran and test with and without it to see any difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, fully tested before and after at max overclock without any stability or performance change. This particular extension is pretty heavy duty...it seems as if it has 2 or more layers of shielding and far more stiff than the first one I tried (which did have stability issues). See my build log at the link below for specifics.
Click to expand...

Thanks









I'll be looking in to one of these. My CM 690 II Advanced has a vertical PCI slot so I could put my future 7970 with EK Black Acetyl Full cover in that slot for a pretty unique look


----------



## gtz

Here is my Antec 900 with a second GTX480 installed.


----------



## Adhmuz

Not bad but I'm not a fan of the case, its hard to work with and very difficult to get good cable management. 7.5/10


----------



## BradleyW

I know how hard it is with the 900. I give that a 9!


----------



## gtz

Thanks guys

Yeah the Antec 900 is horrible for cable management but I still like it.

Here is a pic of the back of the motherboard tray. I drilled extra holes so I can zip tie the cables so I can open and close the right side panel a lot easier.


----------



## BradleyW

Looks good! Great work on the case.
+1


----------



## svthomas

Case: Antec Lanboy Air
Sleeving: Paracord.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> Case: Antec Lanboy Air
> Sleeving: Paracord.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow very nice.
and lanboy's are TOUGH to get good cable management on
10/10, for the case.


----------



## Wheezo

@gtz- Best 900 I have seen. Period. Very nice work.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> @gtz- Best 900 I have seen. Period. Very nice work.


Thanks

Here is a pic of my secondary rig, modded Antec 300, I don't remember if I posted here or not already.



I think if I paint my antec 900 black it should look as good as this one.


----------



## DMT94

Hey i need mine rating , i pgraded my motherboard and tidied cable management







i also have a mudular psu coming and a NZXT led sleeve







so ill post again , rate please guys


----------



## TheYonderGod

Just got my new PSU








I thought it was going to end up a lot better because it's partially modular and the cables are sleeved, but they're too short(they would be fine in a case with a bottom mounted PSU though) so it's about the same as before, just the PCI-E connectors look better because they aren't 4 molex to two 6-pin adapters. My case has pretty much no room at all behind the motherboard tray, I can just barely fit a few cables behind it (the extra 8-pin CPU and my SATA cable) , and the back panel is bulging out.


























@DMT94, yours looks great except that 1 wire at the bottom, and the top right looks a little messy but it's hard to tell because the the glare from the LEDs 8 or 9/10?


----------



## DMT94

Thank you







the bottom cable is to my side window fan







the top right I can't help at the moment. Due to only having 3 sata cables haha just waiting on.my led strip and new PSU ...
You have noone well with what you have I'd just say cable tie the cables , at the moment I'd give you 6.5 , after cable tidying I'd say 8


----------



## FerminTigas

Wrong post


----------



## FerminTigas

Wrong post sorry.


----------



## audioxbliss

Still a work in progress, but I'd like to see where I stand:



Still have to sleeve my 24-pin, tighten up the PCI-E cables, and sleeve some of the other exposed wires, especially the fan stuff at the bottom and top.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

@gtz You got skipped so, I'll rate yours







8.5/10.

You can turn the Intel Stock cooler so that the cable doesnt need to go around the heatsink. Or you can change out the hideous cooler all tgt







.
Apart from that, and the rather ugly cables, I think you did quite a nice job.

@theYonderGod 8/10, you can tighten the front panel cables abit. and probably ziptie the cables at the front to the HDD cage. And you have no front fans?

@ audioxbliss 10/10 Couldnt have done it that well tbh.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I think I found a company that can ship sleeving to South Africa ... it's expensive but what isn't now days ... ...

I have 2 quick questions ...

1) Could anyone suggest some nice sleeving patterns for a black and white theme ... and a black and white with a tiny bit of blue ...

2) How do I get the pins out of the connectors ... lol ... Main power and Pci-E connectors more specifically ... hehe

Edit :: Can't find the 6pin connectors or the ATX connectors to make extension cables


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I think I found a company that can ship sleeving to South Africa ... it's expensive but what isn't now days ... ...
> I have 2 quick questions ...
> 1) Could anyone suggest some nice sleeving patterns for a black and white theme ... and a black and white with a tiny bit of blue ...
> 2) How do I get the pins out of the connectors ... lol ... Main power and Pci-E connectors more specifically ... hehe
> Edit :: Can't find the 6pin connectors or the ATX connectors to make extension cables


1) What I did was snip off a few pieces of sleeving when I got it, and laid the pieces out in various patterns to get an idea of how it would look.
2) Staples or a pin removal tool. There are sleeving guides around that you can read.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

ok great ... as long as I don't need that sleeving tool thing on that website cause that was around 200 bucks ... waaaay more than I am willing to pay for pretty cables ... haha ...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> ok great ... as long as I don't need that sleeving tool thing on that website cause that was around 200 bucks ... waaaay more than I am willing to pay for pretty cables ... haha ...


What website is charging $200 for the pin tool? It only costs $20 USD.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> What website is charging $200 for the pin tool? It only costs $20 USD.


My apologies ... I am used to converting things in my head on the fly ... I meant R175 (rounded up to the nearest hundred) ... and it is actually €16,78 <<$23>>

Most US companies don't ship to South Africa so I generally avoid them even though they are so much cheaper ...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> My apologies ... I am used to converting things in my head on the fly ... I meant R175 (rounded up to the nearest hundred) ... and it is actually €16,78 <<$23>>
> Most US companies don't ship to South Africa so I generally avoid them even though they are so much cheaper ...


Ahhh, makes much more sense.

You don't need the tool, but it makes life much easier. Make sure you use big staples, not the normal little ones.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

First I need to find the connectors ... then I will worry about the rest ... man ... this country sucks so bad ... I may have to get someone on OCN to make the cables for me and I pay them and the shipping ... busy PM'in someone regarding this already ...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> First I need to find the connectors ... then I will worry about the rest ... man ... this country sucks so bad ... I may have to get someone on OCN to make the cables for me and I pay them and the shipping ... busy PM'in someone regarding this already ...


At least you live in South Africa and not the rest of Africa







I hear your country is definitely the best in Africa and really beautiful (have some friends from there).

Lutro0 will make extensions. FTWPC can do a full sleeving job. Both aren't the cheapest, but they'll get done correctly.

I would offer, but my skills are midrange


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> At least you live in South Africa and not the rest of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear your country is definitely the best in Africa and really beautiful (have some friends from there).
> Lutro0 will make extensions. FTWPC can do a full sleeving job. Both aren't the cheapest, but they'll get done correctly.
> I would offer, but my skills are midrange


And my skills are non existent ... hahaha ... at the moment I am looking at all angles and preferably the cheapest as well ... cash is tight after my last build which in my country cost R12 000 = $1550 ... see the price difference ... lol

I am PM'in Lutro0 ... hehe ...

South Africa is a gorgeous country ... it is just run by idiots ... and I don't mean it in the nicest way possible ... haha ...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom cable is to my side window fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the top right I can't help at the moment. Due to only having 3 sata cables haha just waiting on.my led strip and new PSU ...
> You have noone well with what you have I'd just say cable tie the cables , at the moment I'd give you 6.5 , after cable tidying I'd say 8


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> @theYonderGod 8/10, you can tighten the front panel cables abit. and probably ziptie the cables at the front to the HDD cage. And you have no front fans?


Ok, your comments made my OCD worse and I tried again. And no, I don't have any front fans, my case sucks, but I don't have a side panel so everything has plenty of air.

I zip tied the PCI-E cables to a hole in the 5.25" bay
zip tied the SATA connectors together at the mobo
tied the SATA power and extra 8-pin CPU with the main power so the SATA has more reach and you can't see the end of the 8-pin on the bottom
with extra SATA power length I moved my SSD, put it in sideways, it fits perfectly like that and there is a hole for the connectors.
tidied up the front panel connectors a little bit

























ewww I need to clean that dust under my HDD.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Here is my computer, Raven 02E, shes just shy of a year old. I think that a Kuhler 920 is in order as i saw one on another Silverstone earlier in this thread and really liked it. I tried running the PCIe power cables behind the mobo and up but it looked funny as the cables are just a little to short so i think this way turned out best. I think some sleeving is in order as I now have more time on my hands.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ok, your comments made my OCD worse and I tried again. And no, I don't have any front fans, my case sucks, but I don't have a side panel so everything has plenty of air.
> I zip tied the PCI-E cables to a hole in the 5.25" bay
> zip tied the SATA connectors together at the mobo
> tied the SATA power and extra 8-pin CPU with the main power so the SATA has more reach and you can't see the end of the 8-pin on the bottom
> with extra SATA power length I moved my SSD, put it in sideways, it fits perfectly like that and there is a hole for the connectors.
> tidied up the front panel connectors a little bit
> 
> ewww I need to clean that dust under my HDD.


Nice work







. Now it's a 9.25. For that crappy case, you did a pretty good job.

@ zerodameaon

9.0. Cant help but notice the PCI-e power cables going over the 24 pin. its sorta bugging me for some reason.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> @ zerodameaon
> 9.0. Cant help but notice the PCI-e power cables going over the 24 pin. its sorta bugging me for some reason.


Bugs me to but it looking even worse coming up from below as they are just a bit to short to fit snug against the case till they need to turn up to the plugs. They were just kind of hanging there in the open.

Edit: Just remembered there is another set of PCIe cables on this PSU. maybe just maybe they are situated right to come up from the bottom. Sounds like a project for another time as I spent to much time today cleaning all the dust out of the case that I could get to.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> And my skills are non existent ... hahaha ... at the moment I am looking at all angles and preferably the cheapest as well ... cash is tight after my last build which in my country cost R12 000 = $1550 ... see the price difference ... lol
> I am PM'in Lutro0 ... hehe ...
> South Africa is a gorgeous country ... it is just run by idiots ... and I don't mean it in the nicest way possible ... haha ...


If he can't help you, I can do it for cheap I suppose. I'd recommend just doing it yourself since its very rewarding when you're done.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I wouldn't want to rip u off ... so I couldn't do that ... but the offer was very nice of u ...

I would love to do it myself but parts are an issue


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Got everything in my computer finally (waiting on video card when tax return gets here) I just dont like how the pictures show how brown the pcb is on my motherboard, in person with the naked eye its basically black, just the flash shows the brown way more then what it is.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Got everything in my computer finally (waiting on video card when tax return gets here) I just dont like how the pictures show how brown the pcb is on my motherboard, in person with the naked eye its basically black, just the flash shows the brown way more then what it is.


ill give that an 8/10 because that is not done yet

i took sloppyjoe123's advice and redid my cable management. here are the before and after pics. did i do a good job? any suggestions?

Before:









After:


----------



## audioxbliss

@ghostrider85: Sleeve it! It appears your SATA cables are popping out further from your motherboard than they have to... any way to sneak them through that grommeted hole? Your rear fan could also be turned 90 degrees to send it up towards your H100, assuming you have enough plan on the cable to plug it in somewhere behind the tray. Other than that, can't really think of anything. Regardless, great job! 9/10 for what appears to be non-sleeved extensions.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> @ghostrider85: Sleeve it! It appears your SATA cables are popping out further from your motherboard than they have to... any way to sneak them through that grommeted hole? Your rear fan could also be turned 90 degrees to send it up towards your H100, assuming you have enough plan on the cable to plug it in somewhere behind the tray. Other than that, can't really think of anything. Regardless, great job! 9/10 for what appears to be non-sleeved extensions.


thanks! i don't think i have time to sleeve the cables though, thats too much hassle. the extension is actually a passthrough from antec veris elite, it enables me to turn on and off my computer via remote. i don't understand what you are sayin about the rear fan though?


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> thanks! i don't think i have time to sleeve the cables though, thats too much hassle. the extension is actually a passthrough from antec veris elite, it enables me to turn on and off my computer via remote. i don't understand what you are sayin about the rear fan though?


I was just thinking if you turned it, you could have the wires leading up to where your CPU power cable is and have it plug in somewhere back there. It might clean it up a bit as you wouldn't have a little bundle sitting there.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Got everything in my computer finally (waiting on video card when tax return gets here) I just dont like how the pictures show how brown the pcb is on my motherboard, in person with the naked eye its basically black, just the flash shows the brown way more then what it is.


10/10. Looks clean and beautiful.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> I was just thinking if you turned it, you could have the wires leading up to where your CPU power cable is and have it plug in somewhere back there. It might clean it up a bit as you wouldn't have a little bundle sitting there.


oh, i see, but i want all my fans to be connected directly to the motherboard headers to be able to monitor and control the fans. i think i can hide that little bundle on the side of the fan.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I wouldn't want to rip u off ... so I couldn't do that ... but the offer was very nice of u ...
> I would love to do it myself but parts are an issue


Anytime







If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a PM. Maybe I could get parts then send them to you?


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> ill give that an 8/10 because that is not done yet
> i took sloppyjoe123's advice and redid my cable management. here are the before and after pics. did i do a good job? any suggestions?
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Thanks, cant wait tiill i get my GPU.. but yours looks much better man, ill do 9/10 b.c of no sleeving, but understand not everyone has time to do that, if you ever get the money you can always buy sleeving extensions for your 24 pin and 8 pin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 10/10. Looks clean and beautiful.


Thanks a lot appriciate it


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*
> 
> Here is one I built for my daughter...
> I know the mother board looks like crap but it will be upgraded when I upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2012-01-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cd69scorp at 2012-01-01


another proof that even pc with older hardware can look badass! very neat 10/10!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Got everything in my computer finally (waiting on video card when tax return gets here) I just dont like how the pictures show how brown the pcb is on my motherboard, in person with the naked eye its basically black, just the flash shows the brown way more then what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ill give that an 8/10 because that is not done yet
> 
> i took sloppyjoe123's advice and redid my cable management. here are the before and after pics. did i do a good job? any suggestions?
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

sleeve, turn the radiatior the other way, put the second cold cathode at the bottom.
since 2 of these arent cable-related, 9.5/10


----------



## kyismaster

ITS ALIVE









I got too tired to sleeve the other cables.... im doing it heatshrinkless if you understand the hardness level compared to those who use HS.

If you wanted to know my 24 pin's color guide its

B=black
C= Blue

BCBBCCCCBBCB

originally it was sapposed to be BBCCBCCBCCBB


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> ITS ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got too tired to sleeve the other cables.... im doing it heatshrinkless if you understand the hardness level compared to those who use HS.
> If you wanted to know my 24 pin's color guide its
> B=black
> C= Blue
> BCBBCCCCBBCB
> originally it was sapposed to be BBCCBCCBCCBB


Well, that sure is pretty.

My Cooler master centurion has no cable management at all!!!!!! I am tempted to post a pic of it. I dont plan to sleeve until i get a good case.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.




----------



## TheRockMonsi

^Very nice!!! Looks pretty beastly if you ask me.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*


with a little thought and effort you could hide the sata, power button and front usb cords better. sleeve. 8/10


----------



## SKULLTRA1L




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*


for the limits of the case, 9.5/10


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*


I would say 8.4 the case obviously does not have cable management so you have done a wonderful job. There are only two gripes i have one you could route the 4-8 pin mobo connector above the power supply and down the side just above the fan to hide it better and the sata cables are a bit exposed but that could be unavoidable.









Not even gonna mention that you should sleeve because in a case like that it would only make your cables more airflow restricting and harder to deal with.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> I would say 8.4 the case obviously does not have cable management so you have done a wonderful job. There are only two gripes i have one you could route the 4-8 pin mobo connector above the power supply and down the side just above the fan to hide it better and the sata cables are a bit exposed but that could be unavoidable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even gonna mention that you should sleeve because in a case like that it would only make your cables more airflow restricting and harder to deal with.


Thanks ^_^ This case is a pos







gonna get a new one soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> for the limits of the case, 9.5/10


Thanks


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> Thanks ^_^ This case is a pos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna get a new one soon.


I understand mine is similar, i've got a new one on the way


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> Thanks ^_^ This case is a pos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna get a new one soon.


I think you done a pretty good job on it, considering that it is a "POS". Now, the thing that catches my eye is the fact you have







_no_ expansion slot covers on it. Must let in some dust.

And if you do post some more pictures of it, could you maybe get a little light in the upper half? I find it a bit hard to make everything out up there.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I think you done a pretty good job on it, considering that it is a "POS". Now, the thing that catches my eye is the fact you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _no_ expansion slot covers on it. Must let in some dust.
> And if you do post some more pictures of it, could you maybe get a little light in the upper half? I find it a bit hard to make everything out up there.


Thanks. My phone camera sucks, will post more later.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> Thanks. My phone camera sucks, will post more later.


Lol, I am still using my camera phone for pictures too (Motorola Razr 2). Yours looks okay, just need to find a way to get light up there. Maybe a white board you angle so you have a large light source?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> for the limits of the case, 9.5/10


You could put your HDDs in backwards and hide the SATA cables more on the motherboard side. Other than that it's good for a pos case like mine. I wish my video card had power connectors on the side like yours, that looks way better.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> I would say 8.4 the case obviously does not have cable management so you have done a wonderful job. There are only two gripes i have one you could route the 4-8 pin mobo connector above the power supply and down the side just above the fan to hide it better and the sata cables are a bit exposed but that could be unavoidable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even gonna mention that you should sleeve because in a case like that it would only make your cables more airflow restricting and harder to deal with.


I agree 9.5 due to terrible case. lol. I know how hard it is to get that kind of look with no cable management .


----------



## nifatech2120

here's my rig.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nifatech2120

Just rate my cables so i can get on with my life.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> Just rate my cables so i can get on with my life.


7/10

also go here, because it talks about this thread, and needs to be popular








http://www.overclock.net/t/1207585/most-entertaining-threads-of-ocn#post_16324788


----------



## kyismaster

also waiting for a rate.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I think it is better than 7/10 just because it looks as though he is using his case to hide as much cabling as he can. I would probably give it an 8/10 if you don't consider in sleeving his cables. That is more above and beyond rather than the standard.


----------



## nifatech2120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got too tired to sleeve the other cables.... im doing it heatshrinkless if you understand the hardness level compared to those who use HS.
> If you wanted to know my 24 pin's color guide its
> B=black
> C= Blue
> BCBBCCCCBBCB
> originally it was sapposed to be BBCCBCCBCCBB


9.5/10

10/10 for effort
9.5/10 for outcome.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> also waiting for a rate.


9.9/10
sleeve the rest of the cables.
btw the fans look nice


----------



## Pseudonymous

Wire showing on the side is for my two 120mm side intakes no way to hide that cable while it's connected to the fans


----------



## xDriftyy

Does anyone recommend somewhere to get sleeving and a guide to sleeve? Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Does anyone recommend somewhere to get sleeving and a guide to sleeve? Thanks.
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


MDPC, FTWPC, or Paracord.

MDPC will provide a comprehensive guide with your purchase. You can also Google for a guide (there's a lot of them).


----------



## macarule

rate mine









I will be getting a new motherboard soon to replace the sabertooth because one of the ram slots are busted, and it wall fit perfectly into the colour scheme which the sabertooth doesn't!


----------



## Darylrese

Here's mine, please rate


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Does anyone recommend somewhere to get sleeving and a guide to sleeve? Thanks.
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


Here's an OCN guide. Hope that helps.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pseudonymous*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire showing on the side is for my two 120mm side intakes no way to hide that cable while it's connected to the fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it seems like if you moved the hdd down a few slots it could hide them, as well as rotating the fans to where the cords come out on the bottom right.
8.5/10
sleeve and pull the cables tighter, they seem to be a bit laxed.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> 9.5/10
> 10/10 for effort
> 9.5/10 for outcome.


Good enough for me. the new mobo stopped me from doing a better job, my Front panel cables dont reach ;___;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 9.9/10
> sleeve the rest of the cables.
> btw the fans look nice


LOL 12 hours to sleeve just the 24 pin.

I still have 3x 8 pin PCI-e, fans, Sata, and Power molex.

I think i will save this project for the summer, i can't do this, its killing me, plus the fact i do it heatshrinkless.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pseudonymous*
> 
> 
> Wire showing on the side is for my two 120mm side intakes no way to hide that cable while it's connected to the fans


so clean!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> MDPC, FTWPC, or Paracord.
> MDPC will provide a comprehensive guide with your purchase. You can also Google for a guide (there's a lot of them).


dont order FTWPC, they are not doing very good at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> rate mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be getting a new motherboard soon to replace the sabertooth because one of the ram slots are busted, and it wall fit perfectly into the colour scheme which the sabertooth doesn't!


10/10 clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here's mine, please rate


10/10 clean


----------



## Pseudonymous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> it seems like if you moved the hdd down a few slots it could hide them, as well as rotating the fans to where the cords come out on the bottom right.
> 8.5/10
> sleeve and pull the cables tighter, they seem to be a bit laxed.


Umm... The side pannel 120mm fans will have to connect some where and a wire will show at some point just because it is a side pannel fan setup. That wire is not for the front 140mm fan intake if thats what you are thinking.. The most important thing was to also hide the other side vent on the right hand side so no wires show also.

Right side: Fixed the yellow wire holder and straightened the SATA cable so they are both flush.

Explaining Setup.


As you can see the left side 120mm fans need a power wire so unlike the 410 case that has a small hole in the bottom right to hide a cable for a side pannel 120mm fan cable (which it does not have a 120mm side fan) I had to run the wire the way I did.



Really Phillyd....

Thank You Kyismaster! I looked up and down the thread to find yours to rate it but never found it I will give you 9.5 for being a swell guy!

-.5 for not actually giving me a score...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Good enough for me. the new mobo stopped me from doing a better job, my Front panel cables dont reach ;___;
> LOL 12 hours to sleeve just the 24 pin.
> I still have 3x 8 pin PCI-e, fans, Sata, and Power molex.
> I think i will save this project for the summer, i can't do this, its killing me, plus the fact i do it heatshrinkless.
> so clean!
> dont order FTWPC, they are not doing very good at the moment.
> 10/10 clean.
> 10/10 clean


Got a guide on how to do it heatshrinkless?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Got a guide on how to do it heatshrinkless?


Here is the guide i used to do mine. Its an awesome guide from Robertts25:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1183655/heat-shrink-free-paracord-sleeving-shrinkless-sleeving-anti-tangle-tool

Also Darylrese i give you a 10/10 .Very Clean build and beautiful wire management .

and here's my cable management: (I followed the guide above and got a tool from him)


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Here is the guide i used to do mine. Its an awesome guide from Robertts25:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1183655/heat-shrink-free-paracord-sleeving-shrinkless-sleeving-anti-tangle-tool
> Also Darylrese i give you a 10/10 .Very Clean build and beautiful wire management .
> and here's my cable management: (I followed the guide above and got a tool from him)


*Jaw dropps* Flat out ridiculous. You get a -99/10 because you knew that was an 11/10 before you posted it. LOL!!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> *Jaw dropps* Flat out ridiculous. You get a -99/10 because you knew that was an 11/10 before you posted it. LOL!!


Nah just want to point out the guide more then anything.That guide helped me so much.The first sleeving job i did took me and my wife almost a whole week to sleeve a Psu. I sleeved Venom's Psu in 1 night with no sleep so roughly 16 hours by myself with help of that guide and his sleeving tool.But the 16 hours was just the main Psu wires it took allot longer to sleeve the whole Pc because i made all new harnesses.

Thanks for the compliment, but yeah check out that dude's Guide its amazing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pseudonymous*
> 
> Really Phillyd....


lol ive done a lot of work since then.
its completely unsleeved but other than that i dnt think it could get better.
ill post a new pic when i get my new fans
and that makes sense, i always thought there should be sockets on side panels that plug into the case somehow to cover that, so really i say like near perfect.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Nah just want to point out the guide more then anything.That guide helped me so much.The first sleeving job i did took me and my wife almost a whole week to sleeve a Psu. I sleeved Venom's Psu in 1 night with no sleep so roughly 16 hours by myself with help of that guide and his sleeving tool.But the 16 hours was just the main Psu wires it took allot longer to sleeve the whole Pc because i made all new harnesses.
> Thanks for the compliment, but yeah check out that dude's Guide its amazing.


thats pretty fast, i did 12 h - 1 24 pin.

but then again, i used no heat shrink.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pseudonymous*
> 
> Umm... The side pannel 120mm fans will have to connect some where and a wire will show at some point just because it is a side pannel fan setup. That wire is not for the front 140mm fan intake if thats what you are thinking.. The most important thing was to also hide the other side vent on the right hand side so no wires show also.
> Right side: Fixed the yellow wire holder and straightened the SATA cable so they are both flush.
> 
> Explaining Setup.
> 
> As you can see the left side 120mm fans need a power wire so unlike the 410 case that has a small hole in the bottom right to hide a cable for a side pannel 120mm fan cable (which it does not have a 120mm side fan) I had to run the wire the way I did.
> 
> Really Phillyd....
> Thank You Kyismaster! I looked up and down the thread to find yours to rate it but never found it I will give you 9.5 for being a swell guy!
> -.5 for not actually giving me a score...


thanks.

Sorry i couldn't rate since I did that massive quote and didn't have any reference pic. 9.5

http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/19670#post_16317947 <- mines if you were looking


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Here is the guide i used to do mine. Its an awesome guide from Robertts25:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1183655/heat-shrink-free-paracord-sleeving-shrinkless-sleeving-anti-tangle-tool
> Also Darylrese i give you a 10/10 .Very Clean build and beautiful wire management .
> and here's my cable management: (I followed the guide above and got a tool from him)


Ah, the mod of the month (if it official yet?) come to play. This is what make Overclock.net so great, you get to chat with the "royalty" of the site.

Btw, I thought your rig was amazing. When I was voting, it was between you and the military looking one. Chose you in the end. The little yellow spiral around the tubes was a great idea, and it fit the theme extremely well.

Bravo!


----------



## Pseudonymous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


I love the overall look of this but I hate yellow anything... Still I rate this a 11/10 even if I don't like the color. I would have done a white/red/black theme myself. How much did the final project cost you by the way if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## l3ubba

Damn that thing is sick Mybadomen







10/10 for that ! here is mine minus the fx 8120 currently being rma'd and the H80 isnt in there right now.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


Coolest thing I've ever seen. 10/10, definitely.


----------



## mybadomen

Not really sure of total cost.Rig builder says $4,600. roughly but i had allot of the liquid cooling from my last rig.See the cooling looks kinda familiar .But i sold the white one to build the new yellow one.I put an h100 in the white one and sold it.Probally end up tearing Venom apart for parts to build my next build also unless i sell it.Really haven't decided yet.But i have low funds for building so basically what i have is all i have.

Thanks for the Scoring my wire management .Lol i just posted mainly to show the sleeving and point out the guide.So getting my cable management voted on was a cool bonus.I am pretty sure i posted a build in this thread at some point because i have been subbed to this thread for a long time.I love looking at others cable managements .Lol i like the funny ones to.(The ones that people post when they have a mess).I think i might have posted that actually somewhere in this thread.If not i will in a bit.I have one that deserves a 0/0 somewhere .


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


so sick!







absolutely 10
mind to show some different cam angles to drool with?


----------



## iCrap

Here is mine.. I used the wrong lighting and had my ISO set waay to high, so i'm going to reshoot. Anyways, you get the idea.
Try and ignore the HDD area, its only temporary until i finish the real one (Hopefully it will match the PSU)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Here is mine.. I used the wrong lighting and had my ISO set waay to high, so i'm going to reshoot. Anyways, you get the idea.
> Try and ignore the HDD area, its only temporary until i finish the real one (Hopefully it will match the PSU)


that carbon fiber is A++ 10

however for cables 8.5


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> that carbon fiber is A++ 10
> however for cables 8.5


Thanks








Suggestions?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> that carbon fiber is A++ 10
> however for cables 8.5


Drill some holes in the rear panel and run the wires around and back through.Maby reverse the drives so the wires are hidden in the front.Not really sure just some suggestion.If i had to rate it i would say pretty close to perfect. 8.5/10 A Tiny bit of work and a 10/10

Just a suggestion though and great build


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Drill some holes in the rear panel and run the wires around and back through.Maby reverse the drives so the wires are hidden in the front.Not really sure just some suggestion.If i had to rate it i would say pretty close to perfect. 8.5/10 A Tiny bit of work and a 10/10
> Just a suggestion though and great build


Thanks.
Also i said in my original post, try to ignore the HDD area. That's my temp one until i finish the permanant one. (it'll hopefully look somewhat like the PSU)
Il post a new pic when its finished.


----------



## mybadomen

Cool sorry i missed that







Looks great either way .Besides that area everything looks pretty clean to me. Cant wait to see the finished Photo.Love the SSD mounting.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Drill some holes in the rear panel and run the wires around and back through.Maby reverse the drives so the wires are hidden in the front.Not really sure just some suggestion.If i had to rate it i would say pretty close to perfect. 8.5/10 A Tiny bit of work and a 10/10
> Just a suggestion though and great build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Also i said in my original post, try to ignore the HDD area. That's my temp one until i finish the permanant one. (it'll hopefully look somewhat like the PSU)
> Il post a new pic when its finished.
Click to expand...

whats ur OC and what r ur cpu temps?


----------



## EpicPie

Mine is still work in progress, just transferred all my components into my new 650D case from my Lexa S.. Need to pickup an 8pin mobo cable extension and start sleeving my PSU cables with the plenthora of sleeving i got from Syrillian.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Mine is still work in progress, just transferred all my components into my new 650D case from my Lexa S.. Need to pickup an 8pin mobo cable extension and start sleeving my PSU cables with the plenthora of sleeving i got from Syrillian.


8/10

Mine used to look just like that until I got this GS700. Now all the cables are like 5" longer, I can route better haha


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?


Zip ties are your friend. xD, and try to keep the cables linear, instead of abstract.

or in otherwords, don't let your cables be a jungle of snakes xD thats how I got such good cable response i guess.


----------



## CooooooooL

Interior, finished - v1

Have to admit I was hoping for nicer results, but I suppose it's all right for a first time job? Opinions please!

Going to redo the SATA power when I receive more small heatshrink, perhaps also improve a couple of odd wires that REALLY BOTHER ME









Things planned for v2 (when I upgrade components):
-redo brushed aluminium back plates with much tighter hole placement (contemplating just cutting rounded squares and doing the foam trick)
-make custom cables, matching wires to sleeves, from scratch - crimping and all









Things planned for v3 (I like to dream







)
Deploy water cooling on sexy new v2!































Thanks for rating!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CooooooooL*
> 
> Interior, finished - v1
> 
> Have to admit I was hoping for nicer results, but I suppose it's all right for a first time job? Opinions please!
> 
> Going to redo the SATA power when I receive more small heatshrink, perhaps also improve a couple of odd wires that REALLY BOTHER ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things planned for v2 (when I upgrade components):
> -redo brushed aluminium back plates with much tighter hole placement (contemplating just cutting rounded squares and doing the foam trick)
> -make custom cables, matching wires to sleeves, from scratch - crimping and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things planned for v3 (I like to dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Deploy water cooling on sexy new v2!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for rating!


10/10, for awesomeness
9.999999999999999999/10, because i think you could line up the cables by the psu better

looks amazing to me tho







good job.


----------



## Braaapp




----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*


9/10 your SSD cable is not sleeved and that other wire going to the drive bays isnt sleeved. Also your graphics card is not totally vertical (or maybe its just the pic)


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 9/10 your SSD cable is not sleeved and that other wire going to the drive bays isnt sleeved. Also your graphics card is not totally vertical (or maybe its just the pic)


Thanks, the card is definitely vertical. The photo angle just makes it seem off.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 8/10
> Mine used to look just like that until I got this GS700. Now all the cables are like 5" longer, I can route better haha


^_^


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10
a couple unsleeved unhidden cables
the cables seem a little bulky with their arrangement too.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/721858/width/600/height/450/flags/


man its a beautiful build, very innovative mod as well, 9.9/10 just sleeve those couple naked cables and it will be solid 10! the rig is nonetheless.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Here is a little sneak peak of what I'll be bringing here soon.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> Thanks, the card is definitely vertical. The photo angle just makes it seem off.


I think the problem is more that its not horizontal....


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> I think the problem is more that its not horizontal....


Aesthetics aside, the video card runs 3C cooler and improves airflow throughout the entire case which was proven with fog machine smoke tests. Horizontal mounting creates a dead zone of recirculated air below the card since it has an open shroud as opposed to a sealed reference shroud. Anyway, if everyone used the same configuration this thread would be rather dull.









Thanks ekg84 and phillyd, the constructive comments are appreciated


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> I think the problem is more that its not horizontal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aesthetics aside, the video card runs 3C cooler and improves airflow throughout the entire case which was proven with fog machine smoke tests. Horizontal mounting creates a dead zone of recirculated air below the card since it has an open shroud as opposed to a sealed reference shroud. Anyway, if everyone used the same configuration this thread would be rather dull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ekg84 and phillyd, the constructive comments are appreciated
Click to expand...

no problem, btw i love the gpu mod, and the thing looks amazing overall.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> no, just no


I've made it slightly better and got rid of the TIM on the PSU now







I just haven't taken photos of it.


----------



## Game Addicted

*Little bit of editing on myopenpc doma bench
-Added an SSD
-Removed psu stickers
-Removed graphic card sticker
-Better cable management








-Changed Graphic card, processor and motherboard TIM*





*Overall view*


*Under bench view "non-modular psu







"*


*Cooler master V6 GT with Corsair Vengeance Low Profile clearance*


u can see my old post here
http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/19460#post_16241381


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> Aesthetics aside, the video card runs 3C cooler and improves airflow throughout the entire case which was proven with fog machine smoke tests. Horizontal mounting creates a dead zone of recirculated air below the card since it has an open shroud as opposed to a sealed reference shroud. Anyway, if everyone used the same configuration this thread would be rather dull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ekg84 and phillyd, the constructive comments are appreciated


I'm just messing around I know the reasons behind the vertical mounting. If i didn't have a Raven 02 i would have mine mounted vertical like that, but there's no real benefit with this case...
As for my constructive criticism, Only issue that i see besides the sleeving is maybe move the cables between the hard drives behind the last one so the air has a less restricted path through that area.
9.9/10 because that is really one nice rig.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Game Addicted*
> 
> *Little bit of editing on myopenpc doma bench
> -Added an SSD
> -Removed psu stickers
> -Removed graphic card sticker
> -Better cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Changed Graphic card, processor and motherboard TIM*


Looks good. 9/10 just because of the funky tape on the 24pin and the 6pin. Maybe some black sleeving over the SATA cables to kinda make them invisible but that's not really a detractor as it is.


----------



## Game Addicted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Looks good. 9/10 just because of the funky tape on the 24pin and the 6pin. Maybe some black sleeving over the SATA cables to kinda make them invisible but that's not really a detractor as it is.


i have a paracord sleeving order from ftw pc -.-
and i want to add nzxt red led


----------



## gtz

I had some carbon fiber vinyl wrap so I decided to do the inside of my case.

Here it is


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I had some carbon fiber vinyl wrap so I decided to do the inside of my case.
> Here it is


where did you get it?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> where did you get it?


3M make it ebay has it or various online vehicle modification shop. Very real looking & purely aesthetic


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> where did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 3M make it ebay has it or various online vehicle modification shop. Very real looking & purely aesthetic
Click to expand...

This. The 3M stuff is of a higher quality than the majority of what's out there and is really moldable with a heatgun. I prefer neffywrap though as it has a real texture you can feel and when clear coated it's almost indistinguishable from real carbon. It also distorts like real carbon when you stretch it around corners.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> This. The 3M stuff is of a higher quality than the majority of what's out there and is really moldable with a heatgun. I prefer neffywrap though as it has a real texture you can feel and when clear coated it's almost indistinguishable from real carbon. It also distorts like real carbon when you stretch it around corners.


hmm... neffy is kinda expensive if you only need 1foot of one yard. lol


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> This. The 3M stuff is of a higher quality than the majority of what's out there and is really moldable with a heatgun. I prefer neffywrap though as it has a real texture you can feel and when clear coated it's almost indistinguishable from real carbon. It also distorts like real carbon when you stretch it around corners.


Because it is real carbon fiber if iirc.


----------



## audiofreak95

I learned how to take pics


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> I learned how to take pics


Well its not super sharp and the lighting could be better (Critiquiting your photography) But the PC itself 9/10 - i see a few unsleeved wires.


----------



## ruairi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> I learned how to take pics


Very nice and moody shot








I give it a 9.5/10 because I cant see very well it the photo. But what i can see is awesome


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Well its not super sharp and the lighting could be better (Critiquiting your photography) But the PC itself 9/10 - i see a few unsleeved wires.


lol i read 9/12. hahaha.

i can't tell with this color correction on my work CRT. xD


----------



## PB4UGO

@audiofreak95....I like the photo and it compliments your system...it all looks very stealth.

I'm actually getting tired of people ragging on users not sleeving cables. If your clever and you have a design concept in mind, you won't have to sleeve anything. I guess I understand the criticism when someone sleeves everything but one highly visible cable...but from the poster's photo, I'm impressed. 9.5/10.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> @audiofreak95....I like the photo and it compliments your system...it all looks very stealth.
> *I'm actually getting tired of people ragging on users not sleeving cables. If your clever and you have a design concept in mind, you won't have to sleeve anything.* I guess I understand the criticism when someone sleeves everything but one highly visible cable...but from the poster's photo, I'm impressed. 9.5/10.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


I only say that when somebody has got the entire thing sleeved exept for 1 or 2 wires... then it really stands out and looks weird.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## TheRockMonsi

^Well done, Laz!


----------



## Jimcy

very nice Laz!







Braaap, i love that vertical gpu. debating doing the same thing with mine. gonna wait til i get my acrylic side panel in from mnpctech and the gelid icy vision cooler for ir first









mine is slowly moving along. still got stuff planned. i have an acrylic side panel ordered for it, 4 weeks or so til it gets here. ignore the foam "shelf" for now. its just a mock up im working on. im gonna have an acrylic or plexiglass cover made here soon and going to put the UV tube across there. since its not as bright as i had hoped, down there on the bottom, it doesnt affect the UV recative fans i have for the side panel as much as i want. moving it up there makes it work a little better. i might end up just goin ahead and mounting it right on the side panel directly under the fans. currently, both of teh cathode tubes are sound activated. i have a 12" red cathode ordered too. anyway, enough yappin.

heres the before pic. how it looked originally about a month ago when i built it.










heres how it looks now.










here is the front panel. i had to mod one of the faceplates for the USB 3.0 box. i didnt want to put the cathode lights or the led strip controlls in the back, each taking up their own exapnsion slot. so i took them apart and moved the controls to the front panel. i still need to extend the wires for the led strip so its still in the middle there under the foam atm.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> I learned how to take pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1750993/width/600/height/450


Nice photo & nice setup.
Can't see the wiring in that blackhole of shadowland.

How do you guys see that it is sleeved????
The only thing I see is the "factory sleeve" of the PSU directly there (two trunks) and the ends at the GPU.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Nice photo & nice setup.
> Can't see the wiring in that blackhole of shadowland.
> How do you guys see that it is sleeved????
> The only thing I see is the "factory sleeve" of the PSU directly there (two trunks) and the ends at the GPU.


24-pin + GPU 8pin are both visible to me. Maybe your monitor is mediocre quality and has bad blacks? That image is pretty clear to me.

Try turning up brightness (~60) + contrast (your discretion).


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Nice photo & nice setup.
> Can't see the wiring in that blackhole of shadowland.
> How do you guys see that it is sleeved????
> The only thing I see is the "factory sleeve" of the PSU directly there (two trunks) and the ends at the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*


I don't think any PSU comes like that







Change your monitor settings.


----------



## mru

Holy crappola!!!! WOW!
Thanks guys. I must adjust my monitor!!!!!


----------



## White Fire

I must have my monitor nicely set because I could see the GPU power, the 24-pin, the cables coming out of the PSU and the ones in the bottom corner for the front panel stuff.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Can come people post the back of their computers where all the cables are run? I'm trying to get some ideas on how to clean up the back of my case and get rid of the bump in the back panel ha.


----------



## mru

Jersey
there is a special thread for that. It was linked a few pages back....

As to my monitor: I can do what I want to this Dell piece of ..... Nada!!!! I can't see them cables!
I will have to check on my monitor at home.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*


No offense but i'm not sure how this is getting such high rankings.

None of the cables are managed, they are just sleeved and are still all over the place. Personally, as cable management goes, I'd give it a 5 probably. The sleeving is beautiful but none of the cables are hidden or managed.


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> No offense but i'm not sure how this is getting such high rankings.
> 
> None of the cables are managed, they are just sleeved and are still all over the place. Personally, as cable management goes, I'd give it a 5 probably. The sleeving is beautiful but none of the cables are hidden or managed.


None taken. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and I respect all for voicing their own.

The goal of my cabling is to add an artistic element to the case. I could have easily routed the 8pin behind the tray but that would leave the upper rear of the case looking empty. The sweeping curves break up the horizontal and vertical lines that are so prominent since almost all parts are perpendicular to each other. Sharp lines work well for industrial design but have a cold ambience imo.


----------



## White Fire

I think it looks pretty cool to be honest. It's like a rats nest of beauty


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*


I like it, especially as a fellow black/green case modder.
It looks tasteful and completely stands out from all the rigs of HIDDEN SLEEVE CABLES, TUCKED AND SMASHED SATA WIRES.

I personally really like this look and it's management, not "hide everything" 10/10 for unique/great looking PC.
Even the back looks nice, and most people wont dare show that side of the case


----------



## ShortAlieN

Black and green you say?
Done that...





































First water cooled rig I built, was a good system.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


lol laz 9.5

on a nother note, it looks like optimus prime.

where did you get your cathodes? or is that LED strips.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol laz 9.5
> on a nother note, it looks like optimus prime.
> where did you get your cathodes? or is that LED strips.


its a 12" blue cold cathode near the base of the case.
















newegg


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> its a 12" blue cold cathode near the base of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newegg


:O do you know the brand?

I'm asking because I'm looking for the same level of light intensity


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> :O do you know the brand?
> I'm asking because I'm looking for the same level of light intensity


The only ones I've ever seen on newegg were from Logisys.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> The only ones I've ever seen on newegg were from Logisys.


They are a lot cheaper on other sites though.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> The only ones I've ever seen on newegg were from Logisys.


theres alot of brands on newegg.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> :O do you know the brand?
> I'm asking because I'm looking for the same level of light intensity


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800888026


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800888026


thanks again laz.


----------



## phillyd

got my new fans in, redid the cables (except the sata)
which ill redo later
ill post a new pic with that when i get a hold of a better cam from a friend
but for now heres a webcam shot.


----------



## Atham

Will get a picture of my case sometime soon. It is nothing extra I warn you.


----------



## nifatech2120

here's my rig.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> here's my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


8.0 /10

but 8.5 for having a comb.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> got my new fans in, redid the cables (except the sata)
> which ill redo later
> ill post a new pic with that when i get a hold of a better cam from a friend
> but for now heres a webcam shot.


o wow, my iPotato takes better pictures







looks clean tho


----------



## Tori

How did you get ur card vertically like that?


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> How did you get ur card vertically like that?


he used a flexible PCI-E riser


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*


can you tell me how did you managed to put the h100 rad on top of the case? imean, on my haf-x i either have to disconnect the h100 tubes or cut the metal thing that goes across the case where the rad is mounted


----------



## nifatech2120

Comb?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 8.0 /10
> but 8.5 for having a comb.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can you tell me how did you managed to put the h100 rad on top of the case? imean, on my haf-x i either have to disconnect the h100 tubes or cut the metal thing that goes across the case where the rad is mounted


That's what i was wondering..... i think he just cut the top peice.. Ive seen quite a few people with the rad on the top though. Not sure how they do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> Comb?


The PSU wires thing


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can you tell me how did you managed to put the h100 rad on top of the case? imean, on my haf-x i either have to disconnect the h100 tubes or cut the metal thing that goes across the case where the rad is mounted


I cut a hole large enough to drop in the pump. It's all in my build log







http://www.overclock.net/t/1163799/nzxt-gamma-90-mod/0_50#post_15637733


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> Comb?


cable divider


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> I cut a hole large enough to drop in the pump. It's all in my build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1163799/nzxt-gamma-90-mod/0_50#post_15637733


That's what i thought... Btw you could get the Koolance radgrill to put on top for a nice finished look.


----------



## phillyd

new pics coming momentarily
will the grill on the exhaust fan on the back make it louder? any tips on sound dampening?
overall my set up is a bit loud, i think i overdid it with the fans (good thing they were all free)








2x120mm intake front fans.
1x120mm pressure hdd cage fan
1x120mm intake bottom fan
1x120 exhaust back fan
1x120 exhaust rad fan
1x140 exhaust rad led fan


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can you tell me how did you managed to put the h100 rad on top of the case? imean, on my haf-x i either have to disconnect the h100 tubes or cut the metal thing that goes across the case where the rad is mounted
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a hole large enough to drop in the pump. It's all in my build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1163799/nzxt-gamma-90-mod/0_50#post_15637733
Click to expand...

Thanks, i have another question though, those screw holes in the case to mount the radiator on to are recessed, so mounting the rad and the fan the way that you did will leave a gap between the fan and the rad, how did you get around this? Or you did not bother?
Sorry for my bad english, i did tried to explain this as clear as i can.


----------



## Pittster

I have found those silver mesh grills create a bit of noise turbulence but mesh filter quieten down noise just from I have experienced


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Thanks, i have another question though, those screw holes in the case to mount the radiator on to are recessed, so mounting the rad and the fan the way that you did will leave a gap between the fan and the rad, how did you get around this? Or you did not bother?
> Sorry for my bad english, i did tried to explain this as clear as i can.


Honestly, I didn't bother. I have a design in the works to build an extended shell for the top of the case out of either carbon fiber or fiberglass. I really want to have the radiator mounted internally with a push-pull setup and an extended top is the only way to achieve it with this case (mid-tower NZXT Gamma). It wouldn't be too difficult to grind the screw hole protrusions flat to get a good seal on the fan and radiator, or you could pinch a silicon fan silencer between both sides to fill in the gaps.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I have found those silver mesh grills create a bit of noise turbulence but mesh filter quieten down noise just from I have experienced


thanks! opinions on the cables?

I now have my fans running very quietly and all my parts are running very cool! i turned down my gpu fans and took a 2-pin fan and wired it into the controller.


----------



## Katcilla

Got my BitFenix extensions today, so I finally got around to taking some pictures.
Excuse the poor quality.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Got my BitFenix extensions today, so I finally got around to taking some pictures.
> Excuse the poor quality.


Looks pretty good. that would be about a 8 or 9. I would fix that one wire up in the top that looks like it is going to your fan. Even if you can't route it any other way, tuck it behind the big blue cable to hide it. Also, the big blue cable in the same spot, can you route that behind the motherboard closer to where it needs to go or are you stuck like that?


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Looks pretty good. that would be about a 8 or 9. I would fix that one wire up in the top that looks like it is going to your fan. Even if you can't route it any other way, tuck it behind the big blue cable to hide it. Also, the big blue cable in the same spot, can you route that behind the motherboard closer to where it needs to go or are you stuck like that?


I'm pretty much stuck on the big blue cable, which is the front panel cables bunched together. I'm planning on drilling a hole near the top of the case to feed that through.
As for the fan, I'm hoping to replace that soon, so it's not a high priority to hide that cable, and when I get the two new fans they'll get their own hole as well.


----------



## mironccr345

I got a new SilverStone HTPC case. It was difficult hiding the cables. I had to take the all 5.25" and 2.5" bays out just so I can hide some of the cables.


----------



## phillyd

please rate my cables, here
will rate back and rep for suggestions.


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> please rate my cables, here


9.8/10 There's really not much you could improve on tbh. You could route the LED wire under the PSU and push the fan wire down a little so it's more hidden. Also bunch the H100 wires together so it appears like a single wire. Good job


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I got a new SilverStone HTPC case. It was difficult hiding the cables. I had to take the all 5.25" and 2.5" bays out just so I can hide some of the cables.


9.8/10 because of bad case cable managing. You did really well in a case that doesn't look like it does cable management very well. I gotta get some pics of my PC and post em up here.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> new pics coming momentarily
> will the grill on the exhaust fan on the back make it louder? any tips on sound dampening?
> overall my set up is a bit loud, i think i overdid it with the fans (good thing they were all free)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x120mm intake front fans.
> 1x120mm pressure hdd cage fan
> 1x120mm intake bottom fan
> 1x120 exhaust back fan
> 1x120 exhaust rad fan
> 1x140 exhaust rad led fan


Looks good, can't get much better unless you want to go a step beyond and sleeve it. However, you could hide the fan cord and what looks like it is running to your lights. Even though it has many cords at the bottom, they stand out against the power cords (which are pre sleeved and in a single direction).

8.8

Also, is the phantom good cable management capable?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> please rate my cables, here
> will rate back and rep for suggestions.


Pretty much as good as ull get, bunch up any seperate cables like your h100 cables and tighten up and loose cables







Get sleeving! Or get extentions it will finnish it off!









8/10


----------



## audiofreak95

@ phillyd 9.5/10


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> None taken. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and I respect all for voicing their own.
> The goal of my cabling is to add an artistic element to the case. I could have easily routed the 8pin behind the tray but that would leave the upper rear of the case looking empty. The sweeping curves break up the horizontal and vertical lines that are so prominent since almost all parts are perpendicular to each other. Sharp lines work well for industrial design but have a cold ambience imo.


I think it looks amazing. I am going for kind of the same effect. I won't have mine showing so much but i want to have my hard work of sleeving actually show... not hidden.... It was a PAIN to get a non modular 850w PSU sleeved... I won't do a non modular again... ever... I really like the green and black and how the video card sits... do you see any temp differences? and i give it 10/10


----------



## macarule

got my new motherboard







back to a decent colour scheme again


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> got my new motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to a decent colour scheme again


Nice, 10/10


----------



## mironccr345

@macarule Super Clean 10/10


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Nice, 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> @macarule Super Clean 10/10


Thanks guys


----------



## FerminTigas

Sharing mine at different angles.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Sharing mine at different angles.


10/10, looks awesome


----------



## FerminTigas

Thanks!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> got my new motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to a decent colour scheme again


9.8/10, bottom wires stand out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


9/10, a lot of cables but most of them are pretty well hidden


----------



## Hartk1213

heres mine after i just finished rebuilding my PC i think it came out pretty nice


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 9.8/10, bottom wires stand out


Thanks, but what bottom wires do you mean acutally?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 9/10, a lot of cables but most of them are pretty well hidden


Of course there are lots of cables.









I got 6 HDDs, 1 ssd, 2 CCFL bulb inverters, and extra 2 fans cramping in the front side of that mid tower case. And when I insert the default front fans, no one will notice anyting about those cables anymore (during casual scenarios of course).

like in here..










and here..










Thanks.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 9.8/10, bottom wires stand out
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what bottom wires do you mean acutally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 9/10, a lot of cables but most of them are pretty well hidden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are lots of cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 6 HDDs, 1 ssd, 2 CCFL bulb inverters, and extra 2 fans cramping in the front side of that mid tower case. And when I insert the default front fans, no one will notice anyting about those cables anymore (during casual scenarios of course).
> 
> like in here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

the one from the fan, and the ones to the power, reset, hdd led and such


----------



## agentsmith5150

Before Meyhems Deep Blue Dye.
DSLR : Canon 400D



After Dye
Crappy camera phone, sorry >.<


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the one from the fan


You mean this?










Actually you were just able to see it because I focused it (for people to see it). I think you won't even be able to notice that if I haven't done focusing it









I have just shown to the viewer that my 6 HDDs' cables are routed to the HDD switch at the bottom of the case. That is the point of that shot.

And as I have posted earlier, It is pretty unnoticeable on normal angles. You still have to look deep down if you want to look at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> and the ones to the power, reset, hdd led and such


..and they stand-out because?


----------



## macarule

@Fermintigas

He was talking about my bottom cables haha


----------



## ghostrider85

i decided to make some modifications in my system
first, i want to mount the H100 radiator on top of my case because its blocking the top CCFL, in order to do that, i have to cut the this piece of metal on the picture, using this scissors and pliers,

















the radiator, notice that the upper half is much dirtier that the bottom half, this prooves that the cougar vortex is pushing a lot more air that cooler master blademaster, with much lesser noise too, time to order more cougar vortex!









removed the two 200mm cooler master fans and installed the h100 radiator, i used a red double sided tape on the side to cover the small gap between the radiator and the fan.









i realized that i'm stupid, i don't have to cut the piece of metal on the picture above, i just need to turn the radiator the other way around and slip it through this wide opening on the picture. well, whats done is done, lets move on.









did some more cable management, installed 140mm cooler master r4 fan on the bottom to have more positive pressure, added some fan grills, and i'm all set. how does it looks like now?









i'm giving away my cooler master hyper 612 PWM and two 200mm fans


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> @Fermintigas
> He was talking about my bottom cables haha


oh man.. you are right









Thanks.

So if that's the case, then this comment has become more funnier to me..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 9/10, a lot of cables but most of them are pretty well hidden


I wonder what cables are he referring..


----------



## ACM

Plan on painting my interior black soon & adding a fan for Push/Pull.
Just upgraded to a i5 2500k.










Forgive my phone quality photo :/


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith5150*
> 
> Before Meyhems Deep Blue Dye.
> DSLR : Canon 400D
> 
> After Dye
> Crappy camera phone, sorry >.<


Don't mean to burst your bubble or anything, but, personally, I liked your system better when it didn't have dye.


----------



## macarule

its an awesome system, i preferred is without dye too!








cable wise

7-8/10 get some cable extensions for your 6pins!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> its an awesome system, i preferred is without dye too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cable wise
> *7-8/10 get some cable extensions for your 6pins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't know if that was toward me, but I plan to get some extensions when I paint it.
I hate the double 6 pin off one setup some of these PSUs have like mine. :/


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Don't mean to burst your bubble or anything, but, personally, I liked your system better when it didn't have die.


+1


----------



## agentsmith5150

ya im on the fence about the dye as well. come next month when i drain & refill it might not get the dye..the pictures dont really do it justice..Im gonna have to charge my dslr batteries.

yup need to get me an 8pin extension i have 6 pin extensions (used for the 560ti i had) but still havnt gotten around to ordering it. Ty for the kind words!


----------



## Hartk1213

Rate mine let me know what u guys think


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> 
> Rate mine let me know what u guys think


Im gonna say 9/10 just for the occasional loose wire here and there.


----------



## ghostrider85

i got skipped!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i decided to make some modifications in my system
> first, i want to mount the H100 radiator on top of my case because its blocking the top CCFL, in order to do that, i have to cut the this piece of metal on the picture, using this scissors and pliers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the radiator, notice that the upper half is much dirtier that the bottom half, this prooves that the cougar vortex is pushing a lot more air that cooler master blademaster, with much lesser noise too, time to order more cougar vortex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> removed the two 200mm cooler master fans and installed the h100 radiator, i used a red double sided tape on the side to cover the small gap between the radiator and the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realized that i'm stupid, i don't have to cut the piece of metal on the picture above, i just need to turn the radiator the other way around and slip it through this wide opening on the picture. well, whats done is done, lets move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did some more cable management, installed 140mm cooler master r4 fan on the bottom to have more positive pressure, added some fan grills, and i'm all set. how does it looks like now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm giving away my cooler master hyper 612 PWM and two 200mm fans


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


Good job, i'd give it 9/10 - all cables are tight, very clean overall, i'd only add some nice sleeving and 10/10 would be yours


----------



## ekg84

Did several changes, including my freshly made paracord sleeved extensions:







Soon will get a fully modular PSU which will be fully sleeved.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Did several changes, including my freshly made paracord sleeved extensions:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon will get a fully modular PSU which will be fully sleeved.


Ohhhh... I like that a lot. Whatever that is that covers the motherboard (I don't think that is the motherboard) is a cool idea. The color looks good too. Can't wait to see it fully sleeved.

Btw, what fans do you have? They look really nice.

Oh, and a good 8.9.


----------



## Jimcy

thats an absolute 10/10 in my book ekg. whats that black plate thing covering the motherboard to hide all the crap on it?


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> thats an absolute 10/10 in my book ekg. whats that black plate thing covering the motherboard to hide all the crap on it?


That's the stock design of the Asus Sabertooth P67 board. Very unique design.

By the way, ekg84, that's one of the best paracord-sleeved systems I've seen. You've actually managed to make it not look like bundles of floppy noodles.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Did several changes, including my freshly made paracord sleeved extensions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon will get a fully modular PSU which will be fully sleeved.


Wow, that looks beautiful! Nice work ekg!!!


----------



## evilghaleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Did several changes, including my freshly made paracord sleeved extensions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon will get a fully modular PSU which will be fully sleeved.


Beautiful, 10/10.

Here's mine. I'm just waiting on the sleeved 24-pin extention, and I think I'll be happy with it. For now.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Did several changes, including my freshly made paracord sleeved extensions:
> 
> 
> Soon will get a fully modular PSU which will be fully sleeved.


Thats a 10. BTW, how is your ECO handling?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Ohhhh... I like that a lot. Whatever that is that covers the motherboard (I don't think that is the motherboard) is a cool idea. The color looks good too. Can't wait to see it fully sleeved.
> Btw, what fans do you have? They look really nice.
> Oh, and a good 8.9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> thats an absolute 10/10 in my book ekg. whats that black plate thing covering the motherboard to hide all the crap on it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> That's the stock design of the Asus Sabertooth P67 board. Very unique design.
> By the way, ekg84, that's one of the best paracord-sleeved systems I've seen. You've actually managed to make it not look like bundles of floppy noodles.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Wow, that looks beautiful! Nice work ekg!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> Beautiful, 10/10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Thats a 10. BTW, how is your ECO handling?


thanx guys, now i just need to get a nice Silverstone strider Plus and sleeve it so back of the mobo tray looks good as well.

@ NuclearSlurpee - that ECO is ok but nothing really special, at 4.4 it keeps my 2600K at around 69-70 C under prime. I will replace stock TIM With some arctic silver and maybe will win another couple degrees.


----------



## PCModderMike

A look inside my 600T. I know it's not the best thing out there, but I tried to make it a clean as possible. Maybe one day when things settle down (life) I could tackle trying to sleeve my PSU, but who knows.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> A look inside my 600T. I know it's not the best thing out there, but I tried to make it a clean as possible. Maybe one day when things settle down (life) I could tackle trying to sleeve my PSU, but who knows.


Your rig is super clean! What you talking about foo! 10/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Your rig is super clean! What you walking about foo! 10/10


Thanks bro


----------



## TheJesus

Updated my build with a new camera, thumbnails are clickable, pics are huge


----------



## FerminTigas

@TheJesus

Your rig is awesome!


----------



## Ironkidz




----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> @ NuclearSlurpee - that ECO is ok but nothing really special, at 4.4 it keeps my 2600K at around 69-70 C under prime. I will replace stock TIM With some arctic silver and maybe will win another couple degrees.


Yeah, mine is "meh" too. Looks cool though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironkidz*


lol what wires?
10/10
very good job

*hey everybody check out the Post Your "Rate my Airflow" Here thread*


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Finally, here is my rig.



At Night


Please Rate


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironkidz*


I second 10/10, looks pro


----------



## midgetjacko

I want to start off by saying wow, there are a lot of amazing rigs in here. This is my second build was on a tight budget but i think i done alright what do you guys think? Sorry crap phone pics.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midgetjacko*
> 
> I want to start off by saying wow, there are a lot of amazing rigs in here. This is my second build was on a tight budget but i think i done alright what do you guys think? Sorry crap phone pics.


Looks pretty damn good









9.9/10


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midgetjacko*
> 
> I want to start off by saying wow, there are a lot of amazing rigs in here. This is my second build was on a tight budget but i think i done alright what do you guys think? Sorry crap phone pics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Looks pretty damn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.9/10


Not to be mean, but your giving a 9.9 to a case that has a wire on the bottom that goes to nothing?

Don't get me wrong, it looks clean. The things that take away from the visual are the pre-sleeved PSU wires that use very cheap sleeving (same sleeving mine came with) that you can see through. Also, you have an exposed wire on the bottom.... I am an idiot. That goes to your door fan. My bad.

I would give it a 8.5, mainly because you don't really have a color scheme. I am not saying you have to go all out with blue and such, but your case is a mixing pot of blue, yellow, red, black, some silver or white stuff. Besides teh color and cheaply sleeved cables, good job.

Also, I WANT A PCI THINGY LIKE YOU HAVE! Look at my triple slot GPU and see why!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Not to be mean, but your giving a 9.9 to a case that has a wire on the bottom that goes to nothing?
> Don't get me wrong, it looks clean. The things that take away from the visual are the pre-sleeved PSU wires that use very cheap sleeving (same sleeving mine came with) that you can see through. Also, you have an exposed wire on the bottom.... I am an idiot. That goes to your door fan. My bad.
> I would give it a 8.5, mainly because you don't really have a color scheme. I am not saying you have to go all out with blue and such, but your case is a mixing pot of blue, yellow, red, black, some silver or white stuff. Besides teh color and cheaply sleeved cables, good job.
> Also, I WANT A PCI THINGY LIKE YOU HAVE! Look at my triple slot GPU and see why!


Lol, I was gonna say, door fan...

He managed all his cables very well and has them sleeved (be it with extensions), I don't see much room for improvement.


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Finally, here is my rig.
> 
> 
> At Night
> 
> Please Rate


8.5 pretty clean though there is a few loose cables (like the sata)

Alright well she is finished. (disregard the two fan cables coming out they are for the side fans.)


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> 8.5 pretty clean though there is a few loose cables (like the sata)
> Alright well she is finished. (disregard the two fan cables coming out they are for the side fans.)


Edit: Woops, ddin't even say anything. Umm.... excellent job with the wiring. You used the cases routing potential well.
9.1


----------



## FerminTigas

..


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> please rate my cables, here
> will rate back and rep for suggestions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


8/10

Good build but nothing extra-ordinary in terms of cable management. There are some wires that can still be hidden. Also, the usb (if there is any) and sata cables does not show up in the pics. They may also stand-out during normal viewing angles.


----------



## Nemesis158

tidying up after my 7970:









also someone requested to see back panels. (Please excuse the dust on my desk) :


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> tidying up after my 7970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also someone requested to see back panels. (Please excuse the dust on my desk) :


Nice build but could you please provide additional pics (on different angles) for the front side (which is the most important) so that viewers can rate your cable management accurately (or fairly). It's really hard to give a rate with ony one picture/angle as the basis.

Anyway, for the back panel, 9.5/10


----------



## FerminTigas

..


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironkidz*


Is this a house canalization? Awesome looking


----------



## midgetjacko

Yea I haven't got around to sleaving my PSU yet but will in the future and yea lol the bottom wire is for a door fan. I now have tucked it under the PSU so it isn't as visible. There is more blue in it than the picture shows because of poor lighting but I also have blue led's that go around the inside of the case.

Fatalrip- Looks good I give it a 9.5


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> please rate my cables, here
> will rate back and rep for suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Good build but nothing extra-ordinary in terms of cable management. There are some wires that can still be hidden. Also, the usb (if there is any) and sata cables does not show up in the pics. They may also stand-out during normal viewing angles
Click to expand...

what cables could be hidden?
when i get the chance ill post a better pic of the usb/sata area


----------



## popita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Sharing mine at different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! You dont have slot switch?
> This:
> 
> 
> What cathodes are?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Sharing mine at different angles.


Dude, how did you fit that cable through that tiny hole?


----------



## juneau78

ok shoot, here's mine..


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> ok shoot, here's mine..


9.5/10

Those SATA cables would have been perfect if they (mobo maker) hadn't chosen such an ugly color, lol. And the 24 pin/6 pins could be sleeved, but that's just me being a stickler


----------



## Zeek

juneau78: I'd say a 8. If those sata cables were black it would be great

Mine


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> 9.5/10
> Those SATA cables would have been perfect if they (mobo maker) hadn't chosen such an ugly color, lol. And the 24 pin/6 pins could be sleeved, but that's just me being a stickler


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> juneau78: I'd say a 8. If those sata cables were black it would be great
> Mine


haha then sata black sleeve will be on my buy-list!
thx man


----------



## Hartk1213

i know i just posted in here recently but i thought i might put some more pics up with the cathodes on and some different angles as well as the back panel


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what cables could be hidden?
> when i get the chance ill post a better pic of the usb/sata area


The cables of the bottome intake fans.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what cables could be hidden?
> when i get the chance ill post a better pic of the usb/sata area
> 
> 
> 
> The cables of the bottome intake fans.
Click to expand...

will do that, its just a matter of tucking the wire down.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popita*


@ Popita

I just un-screwed the switch from the metal thingy, inserted the 2 inverters at the hdd bay, and routed the switch (via extension cables) thru the back panel, to the rear's 2 holes.










The red switch at the holes.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Dude, how did you fit that cable through that tiny hole?


I just made a bigger hole using a hole saw at where the ssd is placed .


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> i know i just posted in here recently but i thought i might put some more pics up with the cathodes on and some different angles as well as the back panel


9.5/10 Not bad

By the way, how do you like that Twister 120 cooler?


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 9.5/10 Not bad
> By the way, how do you like that Twister 120 cooler?


that cooler is awesome it keeps my 1090t at around 28c @ 3.7GHz idle what i really like is how easy it is to install and how the fans spin in opposite directions for the optimal cooling i would definitely recommend it to anyone looking for a cheap push/pull configuration


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> that cooler is awesome it keeps my 1090t at around 28c @ 3.7GHz idle what i really like is how easy it is to install and how the fans spin in opposite directions for the optimal cooling i would definitely recommend it to anyone looking for a cheap push/pull configuration


I love mine too







It keeps my i5 2500k at 4.5GHz 1.3410V at 60C with the fans off, 55C fans on


----------



## adi518

Gotta say this site made me caught the bug real strong lol









didn't have time to get all the sleeving tools, learn how to sleeve, etc' etc'. So I made a custom order from Hong Kong to replace stupid Seasonic cables.

after obtaining the goods and spending good hours trying to get cable management done like the pr0s in this forum I came up with this:










basically one more shipment of goods is about to arrive and then I can sort out my fan setup.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> 
> 
> ok shoot, here's mine..


9.5/10. I think the usb, audio and header cables can be routed at the back of the mobo thru the cable hole beside the 24pin connector (the upper one). The 24pin cable will hide those cables that i mentioned.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Gotta say this site made me caught the bug real strong lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't have time to get all the sleeving tools, learn how to sleeve, etc' etc'. So I made a custom order from Hong Kong to replace the stupid cables Seasonic supply with their most expensive series of power supplies. Too long and can't be bend behind the motherboard tray.
> after obtaining the goods and spending good hours trying to get cable management done like the pr0s in this forum I came up with this:
> basically one more shipment of goods is due to arrive and then I can sort out my fan setup. ;D


I'm confused, you didn't buy the sleeving stuff? How are your cables sleeved? Is there a company that sells them pre-sleeved (not send it there and they'll send it back sleeved)?

Photoshop fail on the second pic with the Dell monitor in your hard drive cage, lmao.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I'm confused, you didn't buy the sleeving stuff? How are your cables sleeved? Is there a company that sells them pre-sleeved (not send it there and they'll send it back sleeved)?
> Photoshop fail on the second pic with the Dell monitor in your hard drive cage, lmao.


lol, you got me partner.

Seasonic modular psus don't use regular 24-pin pin out so I searched for a solution and found this site: www.moddiy.com where they sell pre-sleeved cables in different lengths and it's specifically made for Seasonic X, so I went on, did some measurements and bought the cables. They feel pretty high quality too and it's not paracord, I think it's more premium stuff. Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the result. Remove the image quote from your post, I'll reedit the original one Lol.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> juneau78: I'd say a 8. If those sata cables were black it would be great
> Mine


Without a drill and a hole saw, its really hard to hide PSU and HDD cables in that case. Another good alternative is to sleeve the cables black (without obstructing airflow of course) so that It will just coincide with the color of the case if you have no way of hiding it. Anyway, 9/10 (for the limit of the case)

Also, you can still route the front header cables thru the back of the mobo. And I'm sure those front fan cables (red) can still be hidden by using alternative route.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> lol, you got me partner.
> Seasonic modular psus don't use regular 24-pin pin out so I searched for a solution and found this site: www.moddiy.com where they sell pre-sleeved cables in different lengths and it's specifically made for Seasonic X, so I went on, did some measurements and bought the cables. They feel pretty high quality too and it's not paracord, I think it's more premium stuff. Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the result. Remove the image quote from your post, I'll reedit the original one Lol.


Did you purchase these:

http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Electrical-Wire/?sort=featured&page=2

If not can you give me the exact product you bought? I'm hoping to use them for my Corsair PSU as well.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> i know i just posted in here recently but i thought i might put some more pics up with the cathodes on and some different angles as well as the back panel


9.5/10 Nice effort for the backpanel. I think those front header cables can still be routed thru the back of the mobo. And, is there no other route for that inverter's cable? It is colored white and pretty obvious in the front.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> lol, you got me partner.
> Seasonic modular psus don't use regular 24-pin pin out so I searched for a solution and found this site: www.moddiy.com where they sell pre-sleeved cables in different lengths and it's specifically made for Seasonic X, so I went on, did some measurements and bought the cables. They feel pretty high quality too and it's not paracord, I think it's more premium stuff. Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the result. Remove the image quote from your post, I'll reedit the original one Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you purchase these:
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Electrical-Wire/?sort=featured&page=2
> 
> If not can you give me the exact product you bought? I'm hoping to use them for my Corsair PSU as well.
Click to expand...

agreed!


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Did you purchase these:
> http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Electrical-Wire/?sort=featured&page=2
> If not can you give me the exact product you bought? I'm hoping to use them for my Corsair PSU as well.


there you go...

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-Modular-Power-Supply-PSU-24%252dPin-Single-Sleeved-Cables-%28White%29.html#.Ty9szlz9MhW

BUT

don't know if you heard, but Corsair presented replacement sleeved cables kit for their AX psus in CES 2012. Search for TinyTimLogan's video about it. It might be a better buy than this because you will get every cable that came with the original packaging for around 100$. Getting each one separately will probably cost more, unless you can settle for few cables and use the stock cables for the rest of it.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> lol, you got me partner.
> Seasonic modular psus don't use regular 24-pin pin out so I searched for a solution and found this site: www.moddiy.com where they sell pre-sleeved cables in different lengths and it's specifically made for Seasonic X, so I went on, did some measurements and bought the cables. They feel pretty high quality too and it's not paracord, I think it's more premium stuff. Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the result. Remove the image quote from your post, I'll reedit the original one Lol.


Lol, just wanted to point that out. I thought it was a Dell hard drive, then I was like lolwut.

That's definitely the same sleeving supplier MDPC uses, the braid is the same and looks just like it. That's definitely a great way to get by without sleeving yourself


----------



## OverClocker55

My 500R

650D


----------



## popita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> @ Popita
> I just un-screwed the switch from the metal thingy, inserted the 2 inverters at the hdd bay, and routed the switch (via extension cables) thru the back panel, to the rear's 2 holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red switch at the holes.


You can make photo of this?

Thanks


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I got a new SilverStone HTPC case. It was difficult hiding the cables. I had to take the all 5.25" and 2.5" bays out just so I can hide some of the cables.


10/10, Once you put that top on you cant see a single wire. Its great work.


----------



## golfergolfer

Hey ah FerminTigas I dont know if you have said it or if someone else has but are your HDDs wrapped in carbon fibre???


----------



## Ghooble

My face everytime I see Corsair's cable management


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popita*
> 
> You can make photo of this?
> Thanks


What do you mean exactly?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hey ah FerminTigas I dont know if you have said it or if someone else has but are your HDDs wrapped in carbon fibre???


Yes they are (the 3 HDD's at the top).


----------



## popita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> What do you mean exactly?


the connection of the cathodes , not know how to explain

Sorry for my english :S


----------



## mru

FerminTigas,
I think popitas would like to see photos of how you connected the cathodes to the switches.


----------



## FerminTigas

..


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popita*
> 
> the connection of the cathodes , not know how to explain
> Sorry for my english :S


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> FerminTigas,
> I think popitas would like to see photos of how you connected the cathodes to the switches.


Ok, got it.









Took some new pics. I hope this can help.

*The 2 inverters attached in the HDD bays.*









*The extension cables (the long red ones) routed at the back panel.*









*Sleeved the cables so that they won't stand-out in front.*









*The sleeved cables routed at the 2 holes.*









*Another angle.*









*The cathode switch at the rear. The top switch is for the 12inch cathodes while the other one is for the 4inch.*


----------



## kingpin4329

Build Log


Still touching up the final last bits, but its pretty much complete.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Ok, got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took some new pics. I hope this can help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *The 2 inverters attached in the HDD bays.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The extension cables (the long red ones) routed at the back panel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleeved the cables so that they won't stand-out in front.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sleeved cables routed at the 2 holes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another angle.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cathode switch at the rear. The top switch is for the 12inch cathodes while the other one is for the 4inch.*


Very nice. 9.7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingpin4329*
> 
> Build Log
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still touching up the final last bits, but its pretty much complete.


Okay, start with the positive. I think the colors look good, and the tubes look nice with the coils on them. I saw that sort of thing on the Viper build that got Rig of The Month and was blown away by it. Yours looks very nice, not quite as visually striking, but it has a nice understated quality. It doesn't beat your eyes up, just gives you a low contrast jewel if you take the time to look at it.

Now, for the things that can use a little improvement. The management of the sleeved cables look like a bit of a sloppy job. They rotate and make it look like a rats nest. If you would work with them so they don't get turned and such, it would look smoother.

An analogy. While some people get their cables to look like a rainbow (controlled and beautiful), your is more like beams of light doing whatever they feel like.

I would give it an 7.8 for a sleeved cable job.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Very nice. 9.7


My last post is actually not meant for rating. That is just a respond to popita's request.









Thanks for the high rating anyway.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I think the colors look good, but the management of the sleeved cables look like a bit of a sloppy job. They rotate and make it look like a rats nest. If you would work with them so they don't get turned and such, it would look smoother.


+1 to this.









For now, i'll give you 9.8/10. Tidy up those cables, and you'll get a perfect 10.









By the way, if those sleeves and tubes were just all black, your set-up would surely look more awesome (just my opinon though).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingpin4329*
> 
> Build Log
> 
> Still touching up the final last bits, but its pretty much complete.


great idea for graphics card support I need do do something like that


----------



## popita

FerminTigas thanks!!! Nice pc


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Very nice. 9.7
> Okay, start with the positive. I think the colors look good, and the tubes look nice with the coils on them. I saw that sort of thing on the Viper build that got Rig of The Month and was blown away by it. Yours looks very nice, not quite as visually striking, but it has a nice understated quality. It doesn't beat your eyes up, just gives you a low contrast jewel if you take the time to look at it.
> Now, for the things that can use a little improvement. The management of the sleeved cables look like a bit of a sloppy job. They rotate and make it look like a rats nest. If you would work with them so they don't get turned and such, it would look smoother.
> An analogy. While some people get their cables to look like a rainbow (controlled and beautiful), your is more like beams of light doing whatever they feel like.
> I would give it an 7.8 for a sleeved cable job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Looks very good. Might want to look at the top right part of the case to see if you can hide those fan wires behind something. If not, well you have a pretty full rig, so it may not be easy.

Also, I just looked at your rear fan and saw the rubber mounting things. Thought they were wires at first. Odd way to mount fans, but I bet they reduce vibration.

I would give a 9.3 or something.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popita*
> 
> FerminTigas thanks!!! Nice pc


You're welcome.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Now that's what I'm talking about. Awesome!! 10/10.


----------



## PCModderMike

Posted before, but crappy lighting didn't actually show the cables very well







So figured I would post again with the appropriate shots. As I said before, tried to make it as clean as possible, would like to tackle sleeving the entire PSU if things settle down and I get the time. Thanks for looking


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Posted before, but crappy lighting didn't actually show the cables very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So figured I would post again with the appropriate shots. As I said before, tried to make it as clean as possible, would like to tackle sleeving the entire PSU if things settle down and I get the time. Thanks for looking


Nice! 10/10.


----------



## kingpin4329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Very nice. 9.7
> Okay, start with the positive. I think the colors look good, and the tubes look nice with the coils on them. I saw that sort of thing on the Viper build that got Rig of The Month and was blown away by it. Yours looks very nice, not quite as visually striking, but it has a nice understated quality. It doesn't beat your eyes up, just gives you a low contrast jewel if you take the time to look at it.
> Now, for the things that can use a little improvement. The management of the sleeved cables look like a bit of a sloppy job. They rotate and make it look like a rats nest. If you would work with them so they don't get turned and such, it would look smoother.
> An analogy. While some people get their cables to look like a rainbow (controlled and beautiful), your is more like beams of light doing whatever they feel like.
> I would give it an 7.8 for a sleeved cable job.


Thanks








I'll take the sleeving advice to heart and see if I can tidy it up a bit tonight.
The coloring was chosen because of the company colors, not my personal preference. (I bought the case originally because of the red interior powdercoating and anticipated doing a red/black scheme for myself).


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

It's as neat as I'm willing to get it at this point, hah.


----------



## kingpin4329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> great idea for graphics card support I need do do something like that


Honestly, it works perfectly. I've moved the rig a few times in the car and I don't have to reseat the TFII cards when i get to the location any more.
The hose is wide enough to keep a solid stance, the rubber is pliable enough to keep them from moving, and best of all they aren't conductive!








(Plus no one else has watercooling hoses coming from their PSU







)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingpin4329*
> 
> Honestly, it works perfectly. I've moved the rig a few times in the car and I don't have to reseat the TFII cards when i get to the location any more.
> The hose is wide enough to keep a solid stance, the rubber is pliable enough to keep them from moving, and best of all they aren't conductive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Plus no one else has watercooling hoses coming from their PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yea great idea and who wouldnt want a water cooled psu







haha.

for whatever reason one of my cards sags down, it needs some propping


----------



## OverClocker55

Just got all white cables for my motherboard and gpu







whoop


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Ok, got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took some new pics. I hope this can help.
> *The sleeved cables routed at the 2 holes.*


Take this as the as a 10/10 because I'm going to use this idea. I have the Raven RV02 and it has a few of those water cooling holes on the bottom. Its gana be a little bit harder to get to but you wont see anything.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Nice! 10/10.


Thanks!


----------



## MGF Derp

In with another, what do y'all think?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with another, what do y'all think?


7/10


----------



## phillyd

new pics, better management


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> 10/10, Once you put that top on you cant see a single wire. Its great work.


haha, your right! Thanks, that damn case has some sharp edges. My knuckles look like beef jerky. I'll have to do it all over again because I was impatient and didn't wait for the cpu cooler to arrive.







But that's the price I had to pay for a clean look.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> new pics, better management


8.5/10.

The GPU power cable seems to block the airflow intended for the PCB. A couple of PSU cables also stand-out in the cable holes just below the GPU.


----------



## l3eans

Heres mine.


The Psu cover was for the lols. I got bored.

My other GTX 460 kept overheating due to lack of space. Need to find a new mobo or go wc.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Take this as the as a 10/10 because I'm going to use this idea. I have the Raven RV02 and it has a few of those water cooling holes on the bottom. Its gana be a little bit harder to get to but you wont see anything.


Thanks! Glad I was able to help.


----------



## Ooimo

Just finished rewiring mine! What do you think?


----------



## sloppyjoe123

@Ooimo 9/10 Pretty sure you can hide the colorful cables behind teh HDD cage better


----------



## ShadowEW

Well, here's an updated picture of mine. (I really REALLY wish the HDDs didn't face into the case, but rather to the back panel.. Would be so much neater ;~;
















(Ignore the dust, I promise I've cleaned that







)

I dont have a picture of the back of the motherboard/case unfortunately.


----------



## Ooimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> @Ooimo 9/10 Pretty sure you can hide the colorful cables behind teh HDD cage better


Thanks! I thought the same when I uploaded it








I'll fix it soon


----------



## TheOx

Old Psu still in, soon to be my new black and yellow paracord sleeved 850w in there













Hola me!


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well, here's an updated picture of mine. (I really REALLY wish the HDDs didn't face into the case, but rather to the back panel.. Would be so much neater ;~;
> (Ignore the dust, I promise I've cleaned that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I dont have a picture of the back of the motherboard/case unfortunately.


5/10 Start by cleaning up that mess down by the psu. You can definitely either hide those wires better or clean them up with some zip ties.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well, here's an updated picture of mine. (I really REALLY wish the HDDs didn't face into the case, but rather to the back panel.. Would be so much neater ;~;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore the dust, I promise I've cleaned that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I dont have a picture of the back of the motherboard/case unfortunately.


I'm sorry, but that is definitely a 7/10 for me (I already gave consideration on the number of your HDDs)

However, your wish (regarding the backward HDD) can still come true if you have the patience and imagination to mod that case. All you need is a drill and hole saw, and you can make all of your HDDs look like this..

Family Rig (AMD)









Please don't mind the GS600. I just took the pic before I replaced the dead cougar.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well, here's an updated picture of mine. (I really REALLY wish the HDDs didn't face into the case, but rather to the back panel.. Would be so much neater ;~;
> *snip*
> 
> (Ignore the dust, I promise I've cleaned that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I dont have a picture of the back of the motherboard/case unfortunately.


6/10. You can move the 24pin to the hole on the right. You could have bundled and tightened most of the cables together, there are some unplugged cables like the fan header on the right of the board. And whats the fan to the right of the PSU for? For the Antec 1200, you should have really done a lot better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Old Psu still in, soon to be my new black and yellow paracord sleeved 850w in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snips*
> Hola me!


8.5/10. I have a personal hatred for the colorful 24pin cable. But hey, everything looks neat though you could have tightened up the GPU cable abit more. Apart from that, I really cant improve much on that. Can't wait to see the new PSU and sleeving though









@Fermin 9.0/10. Cant really improve on that







But I dont like that 24pin python







But I am pretty sure those aren't all the cables you have *looks at HDD*


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> @Fermin 9.0/10. Cant really improve on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I dont like that 24pin python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am pretty sure those aren't all the cables you have *looks at HDD*


Thanks. I also don't like the looks of that 24pin python (it is still a python actually after I replaced the PSU) that is why i'm hesitant to post pics for my Family PC. I'm still going to buy a sleeved 24pin and GPU extension cables. After that, I'll post more pics.









Anyway, this is the backpanel before PSU replacement.









the backpanel after PSU replacement. (That 24pin cable really looks like a Python.)

















the HDD cage.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> 9.5/10 Nice effort for the backpanel. I think those front header cables can still be routed thru the back of the mobo. And, is there no other route for that inverter's cable? It is colored white and pretty obvious in the front.


thanks but the front header cables are routed thru the back of the mobo and the white cable ur talkin about is that the one thats coming out of the drive bay?? because thats the USB header for my card reader and its super short so thats the only way i can route it lol


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> thanks but the front header cables are routed thru the back of the mobol


I mean at the actual back of the mobo like this one for example..










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> and the white cable ur talkin about is that the one thats coming out of the drive bay?? because thats the USB header for my card reader and its super short so thats the only way i can route it lol


Oh, I can see now lol.. then I guess there is really nothing we can do about that.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> I mean at the actual back of the mobo like this one for example..
> ...Snip...
> Oh, I can see now lol.. then I guess there is really nothing we can do about that.


oh ok got it yeah i might have to do that when i rebuild it again lol


----------



## l3eans

Double Post


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> The Psu cover was for the lols. I got bored.
> My other GTX 460 kept overheating due to lack of space. Need to find a new mobo or go wc.


Missed mine


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> 
> The Psu cover was for the lols. I got bored.
> 
> My other GTX 460 kept overheating due to lack of space. Need to find a new mobo or go wc.


8/10. You could route your sata cables from the mobo on side of the 3.5" bays then down to the hard drive bays along the front panel. Same for the front panel cables...they could follow the same path and bundle in the space behind the 3.5 bays. Management isn't great in the gamma but it definitely gives you something to work with if you take your time


----------



## The Muffin Man

Just a question to 700/800d owners. I have found it extremely difficult to manage the cables at the BACK of the case/behind the mobo tray as there is nothing to zip tie the cables to, how have you guys managed it?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man*
> 
> Just a question to 700/800d owners. I have found it extremely difficult to manage the cables at the BACK of the case/behind the mobo tray as there is nothing to zip tie the cables to, how have you guys managed it?


Buy some zip tie mounts to attach to the back then tie the cables down to those


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Muffin Man*
> 
> Just a question to 700/800d owners. I have found it extremely difficult to manage the cables at the BACK of the case/behind the mobo tray as there is nothing to zip tie the cables to, how have you guys managed it?


The screw holes in the Obsidian series are designed for bolting proper cable clips to, rather than zip ties.

Check this build log for good examples:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1190500/project-black-hawk-down-custom-water-cooler-corsair-800d
specifically pictures on this post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1190500/project-black-hawk-down-custom-water-cooler-corsair-800d/160#post_16387747


----------



## The Muffin Man

Ah!! thanks! Currently I had to lay my case on its side (with full watercooling filled up = heavy XD) and flop all the cables on the side and hope that none of them move when i put the panel on.... such a big flaw imo that you have to BUY stuff to make it doable..


----------



## Atham

I feel ashamed of myself. You guys can do stuff like repainting a case and WCing and other stuff and I can't even sleeve cables. I feel dumb.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I feel ashamed of myself. You guys can do stuff like repainting a case and WCing and other stuff and I can't even sleeve cables. I feel dumb.


Sleeving cables is harder than either of those...


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Sleeving cables is harder than either of those...


Is it? Just shows how little I know about modding.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Sleeving cables is harder than either of those...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Is it? Just shows how little I know about modding.


Once you get the technique down, it is just time consuming.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Once you get the technique down, it is just time consuming.


Yeah, I will give it a try after I get my rig updated to an i5 2500k and either a HD 7950 or 7870 GPU.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Is it? Just shows how little I know about modding.


lol... nobody believes it untill they do a PSU harnes







... WCing a PC takes a decent bit of knowledge and some time... sleeving cables takes almost no knowledge and slowly eats away at your will to live (for most people... i happen to find the repedative motion relaxing







)... the fact is that when i do a build for someone, the sleeving genearaly takes 2/3-3/4 of the build time since i do full custom harneses whenever i do a build


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... nobody believes it untill they do a PSU harnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... WCing a PC takes a decent bit of knowledge and some time... sleeving cables takes almost no knowledge and slowly eats away at your will to live (for most people... i happen to find the repedative motion relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... the fact is that when i do a build for someone, the sleeving genearaly takes 2/3-3/4 of the build time since i do full custom harneses whenever i do a build


Customers must be happy, right?

BTW, is an AX650 good for sleeving?


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Customers must be happy, right?


You are definitely right bro, and that is why Corsair is offering individually sleeved cables just for the likes of you asking the following question..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> BTW, is an AX650 good for sleeving?


http://www.guru3d.com/news/corsair-shows-psu-with-individually-sleeved-cables/


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I feel ashamed of myself. You guys can do stuff like repainting a case and WCing and other stuff and I can't even sleeve cables. I feel dumb.


It may take some skill but thats the thing its a skill that can be learned if you put even just a little effort into it.


----------



## phillyd

repost, i only got 1 rating
here


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> repost, i only got 1 rating
> here


9.9/10. The only improvement I can see is to move the H100 fan plugs to a header on the pump next to each other so it looks more streamlined, but other than that it would be a 10/10.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> repost, i only got 1 rating
> here
> 
> 
> 
> 9.9/10. The only improvement I can see is to move the H100 fan plugs to a header on the pump next to each other so it looks more streamlined, but other than that it would be a 10/10.
Click to expand...

thanks!







ill do that when i install my new Sabertooth 990FX mobo


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> The Psu cover was for the lols. I got bored.
> My other GTX 460 kept overheating due to lack of space. Need to find a new mobo or go wc.


9/10


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfiwhiteguy*
> 
> 
> It's as neat as I'm willing to get it at this point, hah.


9.8/10.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with another, what do y'all think?


8.5/10. Some front cables can still be hidden.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My 500R
> 
> 650D


9/10 for the 500R









9.5/10 for the 650D


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Take this as the as a 10/10 because I'm going to use this idea. I have the Raven RV02 and it has a few of those water cooling holes on the bottom. Its gana be a little bit harder to get to but you wont see anything.


Thanks man!









Please post some pics afterwards.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Before:









After:

The CCL will get taped out of view it's just held there for now to see if I like it

























****ty dark shot


----------



## pepejovi

Pic from the back? I have the same PSU, where did you push the excess cables?


----------



## JerseyDubbin

haha i'm not sure i'll be able to get it back on if i take it off. Give me a few i'll post a pic it took a lot of convincing and messing around with different configurations.

Most of the cables are behind the drive bay curled up because you can fit a bunch there and they can't be seen. It's tough with a non-modular psu.

EDIT Here you go :


----------



## Zeek

@JerseyDubbin 8.5/10. With that PSU its pretty hard. Good jpb









Mine

before everything













Before:





after:


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*


thanks man

7/10 because of all the exposed wires. especially those red ones going across between the HDD bay and the motherboard...is there any way to run them behind somehow?


----------



## sectionsone

Just change my Matrix to MSI Radeon 7970











Please your comment. Thanks


----------



## OverSightX

^ 9.8/10 only because we cant see the full profile view, but I trust you. Beautiful build my friend.

Heres a new look to mine. I cheated with extensions. Not sure if I want to do my own sleeving. Perhaps with a new PSU.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## jose06




----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


looks good but I'd pass the cables from the inner gromits. Would make it better I think.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> looks good but I'd pass the cables from the inner gromits. Would make it better I think.


kk


----------



## Photograph

Rate my "cable"


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> Rate my "cable"


No way. Which rig in your sig is this?


----------



## pepejovi

@Atham CAN YOU PLEASE STOP QUOTING A DOZEN PICTURES? It's seriously annoying and should be worth an infraction at least...

@Photograph: 1/10. The USB plates are not the same size.







j/k, 10/10 since there's no wires anyway


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> @Atham CAN YOU PLEASE STOP QUOTING A DOZEN PICTURES? It's seriously annoying and should be worth an infraction at least...
> @Photograph: 1/10. The USB plates are not the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, 10/10 since there's no wires anyway


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> Rate my "cable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just quoted this, and highlighted what I wanted to hide away but still be accessible, and then click spoiler. Please, at least on this thread, try to do this. It helps with so many pictures on the page.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> Rate my "cable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How much? 2k?

lol, joking, but that is insane. 10/10 for cables, 10/10 for awesome mod


----------



## mru

Photograph,
you posted in the wrong thread. Show some pictures of your cabling.
(Not that your case isn't cool. imho it is!)

Atham,
thanks for quoting ALL the pictures!


----------



## .theMetal

suitcase set up = bad ass lol

nice job man


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Photograph,
> you posted in the wrong thread. Show some pictures of your cabling.
> (Not that your case isn't cool. imho it is!)
> Atham,
> thanks for quoting ALL the pictures!


^This, open it up and let us see the inside ;p


----------



## Kelso88

Rate my wiring setup
(look at profile pic phone won't let me load a pic)
I'll be rewiring the CPU cable behind the mobo tonight since I can use the two 4pins instead of the 8pin plug









And I didn't want to cut up the case so that's the best I can do with the PSU cables... And the molex and sata cables r now tucked in the drive bays...forgot to do that b4 pic lol


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Rate my wiring setup
> (look at profile pic phone won't let me load a pic)
> I'll be rewiring the CPU cable behind the mobo tonight since I can use the two 4pins instead of the 8pin plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't want to cut up the case so that's the best I can do with the PSU cables... And the molex and sata cables r now tucked in the drive bays...forgot to do that b4 pic lol


Get on a real computer, like the one you built, and upload pics? because that is a tiny picture.


----------



## Kelso88

there im now home from work and can upload em








the cable thats is over the heatsink is removed and behind the mobo now as with the cables under the hard drive bay.....ill take a pic of that once i open the case back up in the next week to install the rma'd hdd and the new fans for my bday im getting


----------



## adi518

That suitcase is a WIN !


----------



## oldcompgeek

Heres my 6 hour wiring with my 12 dollar sleeving kit lol. specs on my scorpius rig.Thx


----------



## adi518

You can do better than that. Can you upload properly lit shots of the front and back ?


----------



## TheYonderGod

5.5/10 you could do a lot better with that case.

You could move all this stuff over to the hole near where they plug in:









And you could just tidy up a lot of stuff in general.


----------



## evilghaleon

Ok, so I finally got the 24-pin sleeved extension. BTW, the NZXT extension matches perfectly with the Corsair sleeved cables.

Wish I could sleeve the audio/USB, but I just don't have the time to invest in it right now.

And Photograph- great mod.


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> 
> 
> there im now home from work and can upload em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cable thats is over the heatsink is removed and behind the mobo now as with the cables under the hard drive bay.....ill take a pic of that once i open the case back up in the next week to install the rma'd hdd and the new fans for my bday im getting


3.5/10 it's just a mess, you could do much better with that case.

This is my cable management.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my 6 hour wiring with my 12 dollar sleeving kit lol. specs on my scorpius rig.Thx


5/10. You stretched A TON of wires from holes farther than ones you could've used


----------



## oldcompgeek

needed that advice the other day.put itto use on my 3rd build.


----------



## jose06

What do guys you think of mines ?


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jose06*
> 
> What do guys you think of mines ?


You could pull the cables a little tighter around the motherboard tray to tighten up the look but I dont want to encourage straining the wires.
I'd give it a 8/10 mainly cuz you cant do too much with that case













Finallly finished the project.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/736292/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my 6 hour wiring with my 12 dollar sleeving kit lol. specs on my scorpius rig.Thx


Is that a micro-ATX motherboard in a huge case? I don't get why people due this.









And what case is that btw.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> You could pull the cables a little tighter around the motherboard tray to tighten up the look but I dont want to encourage straining the wires.
> I'd give it a 8/10 mainly cuz you cant do too much with that case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finallly finished the project.


8.5/10. Can be a lot better around the back.

btw, you guys didn't rate my sh-1t


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> Ok, so I finally got the 24-pin sleeved extension. BTW, the NZXT extension matches perfectly with the Corsair sleeved cables.
> 
> Wish I could sleeve the audio/USB, but I just don't have the time to invest in it right now.
> 
> And Photograph- great mod.


what extension is it? it looks great


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

Finally messed with mine a bit and feel confident enough to post!
Let me know what you think!


----------



## BritishBob

Still working on it. But I don't think it's too bad for a first build. Before someone has a go for stock coolers, I am probably going to get water cooling, see last pic for the reason why. I also cba to put the shroud over the PSU cables. And the space for HDD wires is terrible in the HAF X.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Evil262

Nobody has mentioned its page 2000?

2000 pages of awesome looking PC builds!


----------



## evilghaleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what extension is it? it looks great


This one


----------



## jose06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jose06*


This was mines


----------



## oldcompgeek

No it's an Asrock Fatality 990fx Regular ATX motherboard in an Aerocool strike-x S.T. (super tower) case. I did it because I would like to be able to add my second card and H2O cooling later If I wanted.


----------



## C6ZR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Finally, here is my rig.
> 
> 
> At Night
> 
> Please Rate


where did you get that side panel window from? looks sick:thumb:


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## thenk83

Not perfect... I'm still working on it.


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Not perfect... I'm still working on it.


8/10


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/737333/width/600/height/450/flags/


10/10 Cant see much room to improve.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Not perfect... I'm still working on it.


It doesn't look the best because you didn't pass them through the gromits. It looks best when you bring them through the most inner gromits.

Also, I'd stick to 25mm fans for that push-pull. It's just too much with those.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Just a quick questing ... ... where can I get those cable management clips that screw into the motherboard standoff holes ?? ...


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> Just a quick questing ... ... where can I get those cable management clips that screw into the motherboard standoff holes ?? ...


I got all my stuff from: www.moddiy.com


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks so much !! ... and they ship 2 South Africa !! ... brilliant ...


----------



## mannyfc

grabbed a P180 mini on sale still need ram and a cpu... but you get the idea





threw it together in like an hour and a half... sorry for the sata and hard drive, going to flip hdd but need to drill Caddy to change up the position (bolts from the bottom)

edit: cropped pictures


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> grabbed a P180 mini on sale still need ram and a cpu... but you get the idea
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threw it together in like an hour and a half... sorry for the sata and hard drive, going to flip hdd but need to drill Caddy to change up the position (bolts from the bottom)


10/10. It's as good as it can get for that case.

But 1 thing.

Please tell me that your water cooler does not have thermal paste preapplied....


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 10/10. It's as good as it can get for that case.
> But 1 thing.
> Please tell me that your water cooler does not have thermal paste preapplied....


y is that? corsair uses some of the best TIM i have ever seen on their water coolers... infact it rivals AS-5 (after curred)


----------



## mannyfc

thats true too^^^

but no it doesn't, its from an older 775 build with the tim wiped clean off.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Just a quick questing ... ... where can I get those cable management clips that screw into the motherboard standoff holes ?? ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Thanks so much !! ... and they ship 2 South Africa !! ... brilliant ...


yeah but shipping will be insane


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> thats true too^^^
> but no it doesn't, its from an older 775 build with the tim wiped clean off.


ok







... and i give you a 9/10 simply cause there is no video yet from what i can tell


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> y is that? corsair uses some of the best TIM i have ever seen on their water coolers... infact it rivals AS-5 (after curred)


because he said he doesn't have a CPU yet.

He'd be greasing the socket haha


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> because he said he doesn't have a CPU yet.
> He'd be greasing the socket haha










didnt even see that... makes sence now


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt even see that... makes sence now


lol


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> yeah but shipping will be insane


Shipping is like $10 ... so it isn't to bad ... all together it is under $25 for 25 clips ... ... but once converted into my currency it is bout R200 for 25 clips ... it is definitely an option but I am battling to justify R200 for 25 clips ... hahaha ... especially seems I would really like to get a sleeved ATX and PCIE extensions ... haha


----------



## Ash568




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash568*


6.5/10 You can do better. Also use some zipties


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> grabbed a P180 mini on sale still need ram and a cpu... but you get the idea
> 
> threw it together in like an hour and a half... sorry for the sata and hard drive, going to flip hdd but need to drill Caddy to change up the position (bolts from the bottom)
> edit: cropped pictures


Impressive job there, mannyfc!!! That is VERY clean.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash568*


mother of god look at how that card sags

Solid 8/10, that case doesn't look good for that..


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> grabbed a P180 mini on sale still need ram and a cpu... but you get the idea
> 
> 
> threw it together in like an hour and a half... sorry for the sata and hard drive, going to flip hdd but need to drill Caddy to change up the position (bolts from the bottom)
> edit: cropped pictures


Can't rate this until you post the complete/working set-up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> That is VERY clean.


Well, it should be. Not enough hardware to make a mess (even if he wanted to) actually. He only have one HDD sata cable to hide. No usb/audio/front headers and no graphics card.

It is clean. But nothing impressive.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Finally sleeved (half sleeved) my PSU, what do you guys think?


----------



## FerminTigas

What is that power cable (under the fron fan) for?

Anyway 9.8/10.

Also, nice set-up.


----------



## Sturdius

Just redid my internals with some sound dampening foam. I want to single braid my PSU but this Thermaltake is a real pain in the ass. Here it is anyway.


----------



## solar0987

Heres mine







be gentle, I only have 10 fans, 2 cathodes, 7 led's, dvd drive, pump wires 580 wires, and 2 hard drives lol


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


repost, point out anything I might have missed .


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Finally sleeved (half sleeved) my PSU, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cleanest WC Loop I've seen so far. Most of them look horrible with the tubes going outside the case or just going around stupid routes around cables etc.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Cleanest WC Loop I've seen so far. Most of them look horrible with the tubes going outside the case or just going around stupid routes around cables etc.


Aint it a point to route around cables?
Thats the whole reason i bought x-flow radiators so my tubes are not all across my motherboard...


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> What is that power cable (under the fron fan) for?
> Anyway 9.8/10.
> Also, nice set-up.


That is just an extra SATA power cable, there isn't much space behind the mobo tray so I had to squeeze them where I could, I'll try and find a better place for it though. Thanks!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Aint it a point to route around cables?
> Thats the whole reason i bought x-flow radiators so my tubes are not all across my motherboard...


Good job solar0987, 9.7/10.

Ok guys, just switched out from a DD Waterbox, let me know what I can do?


----------



## [email protected]

It looks very clean. 9/10


----------



## adi518

@badwrence, pass the pcie cable from one gromit above. It will look parallel thus it'll be cleaner looking.


----------



## PCModderMike

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Finally sleeved (half sleeved) my PSU, what do you guys think?






Love the sleeving on the cables, looks real good.







I have the same motherboard also


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> @badwrence, pass the pcie cable from one gromit above. It will look parallel thus it'll be cleaner looking.


I tried that, but the cable was too short. Gonna have to make my own to get the right length.


----------



## tr1xst3r

I am currently working with this case:

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=040477

It is extremely difficult to get the absolute best wiring done due to no pre cut holes and little room at the back of the motherboard tray to deal with cable management. There is a small compartment (where all the cables are going to) where I managed to put all of my cables and fit my SSD at the top in a small location built for SSD's.

I am thinking that sleeving would be best or getting a molex extender for the 2nd fan on the h60 radiator. so it doesn't have to droop down off the top of the very top exhaust fan.

let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Ash568

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> mother of god look at how that card sags
> Solid 8/10, that case doesn't look good for that..


i know should of checked the size of the card before buying the case but this is my first rig


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash568*
> 
> i know should of checked the size of the card before buying the case but this is my first rig


Lol, i've never seen anything like that before.. The GPU is like 1/8 lower than the PCI-E plate WHOA


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Love the sleeving on the cables, looks real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same motherboard also


Thanks, I'm super happy with how it came out. My fingers still hate me though haha.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1815908/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1815912/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1815913/width/600/height/450
> Finallly finished the project.


Another awesome 650D build, that green and black theme looks so good. Really a nVidia theme.







Every component in your build fits really good, the board, the ram heatsinks.

Only thing thing, the backside could be tidier, but still, awesome cable management. A solid 9/10!


----------



## Search

Still about 2 cables I need to sleeve. I'm sure you'll find them









ASUS Xonar Essence STX will be here tomorrow but that cable is already sleeved and won't become a problem.

I like this case but it doesn't offer the neatness of something like an 800D which I'll be upgrading too once I SLI Kepler and get the water cooling parts.


----------



## ikem

teaser







this week it may be done


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> It doesn't look the best because you didn't pass them through the gromits. It looks best when you bring them through the most inner gromits.
> Also, I'd stick to 25mm fans for that push-pull. It's just too much with those.


what do you mean inner grommets and which cables?







details details!







im almost running everything through a grommet expect the fan controller sensor wires.

also, what's a good location to put the thermal senors on the video cards?


----------



## Davayy

Best i can do with this case, not the best for managment as you can see. I need to redo the fan cables at the top, just put them in willy-nilly. Will sleeve 24+pcie cables in due course.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## ZombieAttack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this week it may be done


Been following this since the start... GET IT FINISHED!!!







Also some more videos of that ram would be cool too.

On an unrelated note, here is A cable (sorry since this is the rate my cableS thread). I sleeved this using the redesigned FTW pc sleeving


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Been following this since the start... GET IT FINISHED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some more videos of that ram would be cool too.
> On an unrelated note, here is A cable (sorry since this is the rate my cableS thread). I sleeved this using the redesigned FTW pc sleeving
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy god that's nice.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> 
> Best i can do with this case, not the best for managment as you can see. I need to redo the fan cables at the top, just put them in willy-nilly. Will sleeve 24+pcie cables in due course.


i have your PSU(it's a half modular but i managed to tidy up my cables somehow), grab some zip ties and pull all of those slacks as much as you can behind the tray and everything
would come out at 8~9++ for you.
there are pics of my rig at my sig if you may want to peek


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Been following this since the start... GET IT FINISHED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some more videos of that ram would be cool too.
> On an unrelated note, here is A cable (sorry since this is the rate my cableS thread). I sleeved this using the redesigned FTW pc sleeving


SLEEVE ALL THE CABLES!!!!!!

i want all my cables doing now, ie speaker wire/dvi/vga/hdmi the lot!


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> SLEEVE ALL THE CABLES!!!!!!
> 
> i want all my cables doing now, ie speaker wire/dvi/vga/hdmi the lot!


Haha I know, right? It's like an addiction...once you get started it's hard to stop.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this week it may be done
> 
> 
> 
> Been following this since the start... GET IT FINISHED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some more videos of that ram would be cool too.
> 
> On an unrelated note, here is A cable (sorry since this is the rate my cableS thread). I sleeved this using the redesigned FTW pc sleeving
Click to expand...

.and I always thought that the point of sleeving was to hide the cable inside it...............


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> .and I always thought that the point of sleeving was to hide the cable inside it...............


Used to be, now its to beautify cables.


----------



## snipekill2445

Here are some pictures of my build.




I have been tinkering with the cables alot now, the first time I attemted to clean the cables in the case was a hard thing, there is barely a CM behind the Motherboard tray,most of the cables are stashed behind the bottom hard drive bay. I wish I had a modular PSU, I'm not even using 1/3rd of the cables.

I changed the way the cables go out the bottom hole yesterday. So I'll upload a new pic of that, it looks a little tidier. Hardest part to work with is the bloody 24pin in a 1cm space!


----------



## JerseyDubbin

7/10 It looks good but I think you can organize it better. I have a much smaller case and was able to hide my non-modular PSU cables pretty well. It's taken me a few hours total to route, re-route, and then re-route again but it's possible.

Good work none-the-less just keep tinkering here and there and you will be able to get it how you want.

One recommendation would be to run the cables that connect the power button, front usb, and front audio all under the motherboard to hide them. I think that will help some.


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> mother of god look at how that card sags
> Solid 8/10, that case doesn't look good for that..




This is the same case.

He can do much better.


----------



## BradleyW

10, looks excellent!


----------



## OverClocker55

Awesome


----------



## ZombieAttack27

I love white led lighting.... especially in beautiful cases.


----------



## snipekill2445

Yea. I want green in my Antec 1200 cause i;ve seen it up close and it looks awesome, but i cant afford all the bloody fans!

So i guess i'll just stay with my blue led lighting ;(


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I'll second that mr. Zombie, there is something really special about white leds in a build.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Yea. I want green in my Antec 1200 cause i;ve seen it up close and it looks awesome, but i cant afford all the bloody fans!
> So i guess i'll just stay with my blue led lighting ;(


why not just get a green case lighting kit? A cathode kit or the NZXT sleeved led cable looks really nice too


----------



## ShortAlieN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> I love white led lighting.... especially in beautiful cases.












Feeling is mutual.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*


11/10








So beautiful


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling is mutual.


WHOA

That is the best thing EVER

I wish my build could look like that...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling is mutual.










how much would u sell it for? i got alot of chocolate cookies


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much would u sell it for? i got alot of chocolate cookies










Sigged

50 more posts and it will be on page 2012


----------



## ShortAlieN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much would u sell it for? i got alot of chocolate cookies










mmmm, cookies

Thanks guys


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigged
> 50 more posts and it will be on page 2012


lol im popular


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling is mutual.


I would not be sad if this build stands outside my house tomorrow, not at all.







But really 10/10, white, black bitspower and Silverstone, it's all good things coming together.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling is mutual.


I say 9.9/10, you could straighten up some of those cables a little bit.


----------



## Kelso88

What r the cable sleeping kits called? Bc when I look on newegg tirgerdirect and canadacomputers I can't seem to find any kits?

If anyone has a model name or company name of some that'd b great!
Or a link to some(in Canada)

Edit: and how long does it take to sleeve the whole pc? My PSU has a ton of wires also :S


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> What r the cable sleeping kits called? Bc when I look on newegg tirgerdirect and canadacomputers I can't seem to find any kits?
> If anyone has a model name or company name of some that'd b great!
> Or a link to some(in Canada)
> Edit: and how long does it take to sleeve the whole pc? My PSU has a ton of wires also :S


Most of the "kits" that you'll see aren't really that great. Your best bet is to piece together your own kit. Check out FTWPC (vendor on here), MDPC-X, and Paracord.

Your other option is NZXT extensions.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> What r the cable sleeping kits called? Bc when I look on newegg tirgerdirect and canadacomputers I can't seem to find any kits?
> If anyone has a model name or company name of some that'd b great!
> Or a link to some(in Canada)
> Edit: and how long does it take to sleeve the whole pc? My PSU has a ton of wires also :S


PM lutr0 on here. hes the don of cable sleeving!!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling is mutual.


That is the nicest white case I've ever seen. I'm not usually a big fan of white cases and interiors, but this is just amazing. I wouldn't actually use this PC, I'd get my kicks out of just looking at it


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling is mutual.


That case, those cables, those fans, are more than awesome.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> That case, those cables, those fans, are more than awesome.


They are AWESOME x2?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> They are AWESOME x2?


Umm maybe AWESOME to the ∞


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Umm maybe AWESOME to the ∞


OR maybe AWESOME to the infinity... x2


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> OR maybe AWESOME to the infinity... x2


Wait, maybe not that much 0_o


----------



## Nemesis158

New folding build. Nothing special but it turned out alot cleaner than i thought it would:


----------



## ShortAlieN

very clean Nemesis, looks good. can you flip the hard drives around so you cant see the wires?

Thanks guys!


----------



## gtz

@ShortAlieN

10/10. Beatiful case and I am really digging the white theme. Reminds me of my 2009 F150, I painted everything on the exterior white (bumpers,mirrors, door handles, etc). I turned a work truck into a street truck. I would post it here so you can see what I am talking about.

@Nemesis158

8/10. Very clean look, I agree with ShortAlieN in flipping the hard drives.

Well here is a current shot of my Antec 900, I did a little rearanging and it came out good.


----------



## outtamymind

8/10 very clean and like the carbon fiber look

here's the most recent which is a few months old now. now after looking at your guys i'm a lil disgusted with it now and should probably get around to sleeving the psu and extending the power supply rails.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Moved that pesky SATA power cable and added some shots of my sleeving


----------



## Bit_reaper

Oh that is nice. 10/10







Love the green/black sleeving.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> very clean Nemesis, looks good. can you flip the hard drives around so you cant see the wires?
> Thanks guys!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> @Nemesis158
> 8/10. Very clean look, I agree with ShortAlieN in flipping the hard drives.


sadly i already tried, and to do so i would have to drill new mounting holes in the HDDs


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Moved that pesky SATA power cable and added some shots of my sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of reservoir are you using. Is it one of those 2x 5.35" bay things where it has the pump in it as well.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Some new shots,











Finally getting ready to replace the H100 with custom water, pics soon.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What kind of reservoir are you using. Is it one of those 2x 5.35" bay things where it has the pump in it as well.


Yeah its a pump/res combo. Here is the kit that I got it with. Link


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Some new shots,
> snip
> Finally getting ready to replace the H100 with custom water, pics soon.


So... What is it like to be able to drive the rover on Mars?


----------



## Colonel Zay

I've only recently seen sleeving in builds and I'm already catching the bug. Looking to redo my cable management and do some sleeving (Antec 900 with TX750). Some incredible looking rigs here...


----------



## GREG MISO

New power supply and gfx card.


----------



## winterwarrior

I know I shouldn't but I gotta say it









2 more pages to 2012 pages in 2012!


----------



## scottdog7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
> 
> show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My rig*


Do that with a gpu please. (or has it been said?)


----------



## scottdog7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> New power supply and gfx card.


ok


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottdog7000*
> 
> Do that with a gpu please. (or has it been said?)


To be quite honest I think this is really, really ugly. I've always absolutely hated non-painted interiors, their fine with a case with no side panel, but I'd still prefer it to be black or the case color. I think this guy should paint the inside of this case Black, it would look way better. But it does look good so far, it would be more awesome with internal water cooling.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottdog7000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
> 
> show your "rate my cables" pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My rig*
> 
> 
> 
> Do that with a gpu please. (or has it been said?)
Click to expand...

WOW!! You quote the thread opener from June 2006 after more than 2000 pages!! Astounding.

Just in case: yes it has been said dozens of times!
And yes, you is all wrong!!!!
Look again closely!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottdog7000*
> 
> Do that with a gpu please. (or has it been said?)


Did you not see the date? 2006!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> New power supply and gfx card.


This looks great so far, I think one improvement would be to tighten the cables, so they come out of the corners of the grommets. And where the cables go out through the bottom you should tie the cables together, just do its a little tidier. Other than that it looks great. I love the amount of space you have for a Graphics Card.


----------



## snipekill2445

Oops, sorry for quoting a really old post, didn't realize its from 2006! My bad.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Oops, sorry for quoting a really old post, didn't realize its from 2006! My bad.


Discovered the GPU in the meantime?


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> This looks great so far, I think one improvement would be to tighten the cables, so they come out of the corners of the grommets. And where the cables go out through the bottom you should tie the cables together, just do its a little tidier. Other than that it looks great. I love the amount of space you have for a Graphics Card.


the space really isnt normal i removed all the drive bays for future watercooling.


----------



## scottdog7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> WOW!! You quote the thread opener from June 2006 after more than 2000 pages!! Astounding.
> Just in case: yes it has been said dozens of times!
> And yes, you is all wrong!!!!
> Look again closely!!


yer but i like the look and it got people talking !


----------



## Kelso88

Hey guys I was wondering if there was an alternative to sleeve with out haven to take the cable end off or getting extentions... Like Split tubing or Spiral warp or any other ideas? Time is not on my side theses days and money isn't either so I can buy them and would have to do em my self in the little time I'd have...
Thanks in advance guys


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if there was an alternative to sleeve with out haven to take the cable end off or getting extentions... Like Split tubing or Spiral warp or any other ideas? Time is not on my side theses days and money isn't either so I can buy them and would have to do em my self in the little time I'd have...
> Thanks in advance guys


I believe apparatus in which you just described is known as a PS3...


----------



## Kelso88

Nope that's not it... I already hve two paper wieghts ps3 and Xbox 360 and a spare dust collector core 2 duo 2.48 ghz lol


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


9/10... it all looks great, but the CC is too bright IMO... also, what fans those? they looks prity good


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> 9/10... it all looks great, but the CC is too bright IMO... also, what fans those? they looks prity good


Thanks. Those fans are these


----------



## eskamobob1

mind a straight on shot with the CC off so we can see the rest of ur cables?


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


up to a 9.5/10 fro me







... litteraly my only comments are wrap the cables at the bottom (the showing part) that go into red plug in something black, and so sleeve your inverter cables (i think thats what they are... the ones at the front of the case)... lastly move the CC a little bit so it gives good light but cant be directly seen and it will be a solid 10 for me


----------



## BradleyW

These rigs are sooo clean!
Nice one!


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I know I shouldn't but I gotta say it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more pages to 2012 pages in 2012!


I beat you to it









2012!!!!!!!!!!!

lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> These rigs are sooo clean!
> Nice one!


If you were referring to my rig thanks


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> If you were referring to my rig thanks


Yea, tighten that extensions.









AND YAY FOR 2012!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yea, tighten that extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YAY FOR 2012!!


how come i gotta tighten them


----------



## Gunfire

Got a new case, pretty nice for $40. All this is done without a modular PSU. That's coming next









Old:









New:









Comparison:


----------



## Schmuckley

gunfire=10
here's mine


----------



## White Fire

I need a damitol...

We've moved on to 2013


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> gunfire=10
> here's mine


Is that water cooled!!!


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Is that water cooled!!!


NOPE!! actually they are just a tubes for the CPU to pleasure itself!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> NOPE!! actually they are just a tubes for the CPU to pleasure itself!


----------



## Dustin1

Temporary external power supply. Looks the same with it inside the case but I've been too busy to put it back in..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary external power supply. Looks the same with it inside the case but I've been too busy to put it back in..


No cables lol.. but amazing case If i had Money I would pimp my 650D


----------



## mru

overclocker55
Turn the fan in front of the hdd bay 180° so that the cable exits towards the rear of the case.
(I don't think that it is necessary to tighten the cables.)
Excellent work.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> overclocker55
> Turn the fan in front of the hdd bay 180° so that the cable exits towards the rear of the case.
> (I don't think that it is necessary to tighten the cables.)
> Excellent work.


Ok and thanks I'm just a teenager noob trying to blend with the big shots


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendMask*
> 
> NOPE!! actually they are just a tubes for the CPU to pleasure itself!


The reason I asked it because I was wondering why someone would water cool a piece of crap.


----------



## MetallicAcid

DSC04815.JPG 827k .JPG file


DSC04814.JPG 818k .JPG file


The PC isn't complete yet, waiting on the CPU.. Thanks for the rate/advice beforehand!


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> The reason I asked it because I was wondering why someone would water cool a piece of crap.


Harsh...

Is that a bong cooler you have there LegendMask?


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> DSC04815.JPG 827k .JPG file
> 
> 
> DSC04814.JPG 818k .JPG file
> 
> The PC isn't complete yet, waiting on the CPU.. Thanks for the rate/advice beforehand!


Not bad, 9/10.
I have to ask you a favor. that card looks like the back end is going to fall off. What are the measurements from the top of the case to the PCI bracket and the back end that is sagging?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if there was an alternative to sleeve with out haven to take the cable end off or getting extentions... Like Split tubing or Spiral warp or any other ideas? Time is not on my side theses days and money isn't either so I can buy them and would have to do em my self in the little time I'd have...
> Thanks in advance guys


How about these:
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g35/c177/s375/list/p1/SleevingHeatshrink-UV_Reactive_Sleeving_-EZ-Sleeve-Page1.html


----------



## WarIV

Just have 3 short wire XD Failll !!!!


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> Just have 3 short wire XD Failll !!!!


Wow, I'm extremely glad I didn't go with that power supply when I needed one.. Whoa...

6/10, I can easily see you can't do better with that PSU


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> The reason I asked it because I was wondering why someone would water cool a piece of crap.


LMAO now thats harsh at its finest!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Harsh...
> Is that a bong cooler you have there LegendMask?


actually its not mine, however it seems a bong cooler, we will wait for the owner to post and see if it is indeed bong cooler, and hopefully he would post more pictures.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Not bad, 9/10.
> I have to ask you a favor. that card looks like the back end is going to fall off. What are the measurements from the top of the case to the PCI bracket and the back end that is sagging?


I have just installed the GPU, and I have noticed that there is some mean sagging going on there. I'm looking into buying some ninja wire or creating a PCI prop thingy so that I can support this card between the GPU and the HDD cage...

I am afraid to measure...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1854181/width/600/height/443]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


It'll work better if you'd flip your PSU like it's supposed to be


----------



## mru

MetallicAcid
I've seen worse sag. On GPUs that is!
Just route the cables over the top of the card and loop them through a higher grommet; if the cables are long enough.

I use ninja wire. Great tool. No clue why Scythe discontinued it!


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> It'll work better if you'd flip your PSU like it's supposed to be


hmmm never make this LOLLL,,, just buy new PSU with long wire and i custom it







Corsair AX1200W is my next one


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> MetallicAcid
> I've seen worse sag. On GPUs that is!
> Just route the cables over the top of the card and loop them through a higher grommet; if the cables are long enough.
> I use ninja wire. Great tool. No clue why Scythe discontinued it!


i did that originally, but I don't like the way the PCI power cables look... It looked strange :S


----------



## mru

Indeed they would, but the GPU wouldn't sag anmore.
Which ain't good for the PCIe slot connector.

Re-rout for the short term. For the long term get ninja wire.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Indeed they would, but the GPU wouldn't sag anmore.
> Which ain't good for the PCIe slot connector.
> Re-rout for the short term. For the long term get ninja wire.


Challenge Accepted!


----------



## LegendMask

having a non-modular power supply is a night-mare!!



gonna make sure to get a modular PSU next time


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, the really isn't very tidy is it.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> hmmm never make this LOLLL,,, just buy new PSU with long wire and i custom it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair AX1200W is my next one


Why an AX1200? You planning to go Tri-SLI GTX 580s with a 990x?


----------



## PB4UGO

@LegendMask....depending on looks a modular may not solve anything. I love the look of non-modular in my case...clean. mine might be a bit extreme though haha.

















Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WarIV

.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> @LegendMask....depending on looks a modular may not solve anything. I love the look of non-modular in my case...clean. mine might be a bit extreme though haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


ASSOME
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Why an AX1200? You planning to go Tri-SLI GTX 580s with a 990x?


hmm,,i dont now i got 3 matrix,,,,,,my first step is extreme water loop,,,and need power for 12 push/pull cougar rad fan (all LED custom) ,,2 parallele pump and LED,,LED,,LED again







for eventual extreme Winter OC..... Muaaahahahaa

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002#top



anyway,,, everyone needs a good power source to connect fans, LEDs, pumps, LED again XD,,, or we got very good OC Stability


----------



## PB4UGO

Thanks War :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> @LegendMask....depending on looks a modular may not solve anything. I love the look of non-modular in my case...clean. mine might be a bit extreme though haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


This is such an awesome rig man! The cables actually make it looks awesome and the smoothness is just... wow. Good job my friend.


----------



## skitzab1

can i pay someone to finish mine lolz


----------



## ShifterMSK

Cases need to be designed to allow wires to be stuffed with the panel on.








I feel your pain skit!zab1!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i pay someone to finish mine lolz


LOL +rep just for this If you lived near me I would gladly spend a weekend helping out


----------



## PB4UGO

@snipekill...much appreciated! I was just trying to illustrate that a decent mod is possible with a non-modular psu and cable extensions.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> @snipekill...much appreciated! I was just trying to illustrate that a decent mod is possible with a non-modular psu and cable extensions.
> Sent from my coffee pot.


Are you really using a non-modular! Good lord, even more impressive now!


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you think...


----------



## PB4UGO

[/quote]

Are you really using a non-modular! Good lord, even more impressive now![/quote]

Yeah man...look at the photo again.....psu looks rather plain, right? Its a corsair tx650 non-v2
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PB4UGO

That was my first build too....next build will likely be with a clear cube case...gonna be interesting.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i pay someone to finish mine lolz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











That's a lot of junk your case is packing! But as long as the front looks good, it's ALL GOOD!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn Reaper, that's some badass [four-lettered word] right there!!! You're even rocking out two EVGA GTX 580 Classifieds!!!

NICE!!!!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you think...


man that is nice clean hay want to trade 570 sli under ek fullcover WC with rad-pump/res







i wish


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler[


Easy 15/10. It looks a lot better than cases other people are giving more than 10/10 for.. especially the PCI-E cables, most people have theirs coming from the side and they're not straight because the outside ones have to go further than the inside ones so they just look like a tangled mess. Or maybe that's just my OCD... but I think individually sleeved cables need to be perfectly straight like yours.
And the main power connector, that is awesome, I've always thought motherboard manufacturers should make them 90 degrees like that, that's the first one I've seen do it though.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> @LegendMask....depending on looks a modular may not solve anything. I love the look of non-modular in my case...clean. mine might be a bit extreme though haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


Is that just a painted Antec Khuler? Well with res added in anyways. Oh and 10/10


----------



## .theMetal

Hey PB4UGO, ist that plexiglass covering things? just curious


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey PB4UGO, ist that plexiglass covering things? just curious


Its acrylic that I bent with a heatgun.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> @LegendMask....depending on looks a modular may not solve anything. I love the look of non-modular in my case...clean. mine might be a bit extreme though haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just a painted Antec Khuler? Well with res added in anyways. Oh and 10/10
Click to expand...

Sorry for double posting...can't figure out how to quote two users in one post on Tapatalk mobile...

Anyway, yes...just a painted 620 with different tubing and a Swiftech microres v2. Thanks for the rate!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Farih

In progress of building a 24 monitor-wall workstation for a client of mine...

24 monitors ??!!?!! yes.. dont ask me why either lol


----------



## Alex132

I'd say about 9-9.5/10
Just sleeve those wires and tuck them further out of view









My rig;

















Oh and the prestick on the front is so that I can sleep without all the HDD / Fancontroller lights lighting up my room


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> @LegendMask....depending on looks a modular may not solve anything. I love the look of non-modular in my case...clean. mine might be a bit extreme though haha.
> Sent from my coffee pot.


wow just WOW!!

you had to post yours right after mine just to make mine look 0/10?









really great job buddy thats 20/10









we want video, we want video we want video... lol


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> @LegendMask....depending on looks a modular may not solve anything. I love the look of non-modular in my case...clean. mine might be a bit extreme though haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


That looks just like those weird white alien's place from Star Wars 2.. (Clone Wars)

Can't remember the name, but that's exactly what it looks like, nice work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> In progress of building a 24 monitor-wall workstation for a client of mine...
> 24 monitors ??!!?!! yes.. dont ask me why either lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Specs?

All I can make out is an SR-2, 2 Hyper 212s, 2 Corsair Force GTs and some SilverStone PSU


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> Its acrylic that I bent with a heatgun.
> Sent from my coffee pot.


very nice


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> Sorry for double posting...can't figure out how to quote two users in one post on Tapatalk mobile...
> Sent from my coffee pot.


Try clicking multi on the first post then quote on the second.


----------



## elzhi

I tidied up the cables. (now i think its time to tidy up the back of case..)


----------



## snipekill2445

That looks really good, the only thing I can think of to make it even better is to move all those cables you can see through the HDD tray, under the motherboard tray. And maybe try to have the cables from the PSU go straight out the hole, to loop round then go out.

But great job, look awesome with that beast of a GPU!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Last Post 8.5/10

You can hide those cables in the back of the HDD cage

New version : ROK Red Black Stealth


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Last Post 8.5/10
> You can hide those cables in the back of the HDD cage
> New version : ROK Red Black Stealth
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT MONEYYY !!!! XD My 00$$$$ MOD wait your water loop....I was just thinking to do a dual rad in the tower .... so I need more space and I'll probably turn to a full tower has to get things up inside!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice ring man 20/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bein calisss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Québec 4 LIFE !!!!


----------



## lowfat

Newest gaming rig. edit


----------



## snipekill2445

That looks really good, its just a shame that you can't hide the cables from the power supply.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Why hide the tubing? I say let it shine!


----------



## LegendMask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Newest gaming rig. edit


is that an SSD Card at the back too? putting the tube at the back too is never seen before (Im only talking about me ofcourse) nice and very clean job


----------



## turbogeek

rate my cables


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Newest gaming rig. edit


THIS IS SICK!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> rate my cables


A+

Looks fantastic.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> rate my cables


Wow, great job! I'd rate a full 10/10 because I love the colour of the cables. And I love where the SSD is. Great job.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> rate my cables


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'd say about 9-9.5/10
> Just sleeve those wires and tuck them further out of view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the prestick on the front is so that I can sleep without all the HDD / Fancontroller lights lighting up my room


Dude you need cables for me to be able to rate them! Where are the cables?!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Newest gaming rig. edit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> rate my cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Both of you guys did an IMPRESSIVE job on your rigs. You should be very proud of yourselves!!! Excellent work guys!!!


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> rate my cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa...

I suprisingly like the color... Nice job!! 10/10


----------



## turbogeek

Spoiler: snip!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Newest gaming rig. edit






@lowfat
yowza! that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## DMT94

Just an update got a new psu and motherboard also got the NZXT Lights








excuse the dangling pcie power its for my 7950's when i get round to ordering them lol
also excuse the small wiring leading out of my case thats for side panel fan


----------



## pepejovi

XFX Dual Fan 6870? How is it? I'm thinking about buying one...


----------



## DMT94

Its a great card very quiet and overclocks well , need to get rid of it so i can order my 7950's though


----------



## DavidTiger

Swapped my rig over to a Fractal Arc Midi and spent some time with the cables


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavidTiger*
> 
> Swapped my rig over to a Fractal Arc Midi and spent some time with the cables


wow, look amazing 9.9/10! That Fan cable on the left hand side is the only thing I see...and I'm nitpicking obviously...

Finally took some pictures of my rig.



Those cables at the top are bothering me a little...but I'm satisfied with it overall.


----------



## DavidTiger

Thanks







Yeah, its plugged into the chassis header just where the cable is, I could turn the fan so the cable is at the top right then route it to the tray where I have one slot spare from the 3-way slitter I'm using for the front two fans. But I'm happy with the way it is. Wish I had a modular PSU though as I'm only using 2 sata power connectors and a whole bunch of cables hidden behind the HDD but its not seen unless you look for them lol so its not so big a deal..

I found it easy to hide the fan cables behind the radiator since its a midi case, with yours its not so easy to hide, Still neat looking overall








Also very happy with the temps on the H100 over the stock cooler, Before I would be 32*C idle and 45*C when gaming, full load would reach 60*C... and that was at 3.6GHz (1.4v)
Now even at 4GHz (1.55-1.6v) it idles at 21*C and Prime95 reaches 47*C after 2 hours


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*


Well the cable management isn't too bad, but it's great for what you've got. And I love the color scheme I'm thinking of getting a NZXT Blue LED Strip thing for my Antec 1200.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Well the cable management isn't too bad, but it's great for what you've got. And I love the color scheme I'm thinking of getting a NZXT Blue LED Strip thing for my Antec 1200.


You should edit out the pics when you quote. quote that long take up an entire page lol.


----------



## DF is BUSY

not a bad job on my part imho. any suggestions to make it better?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*


Sorry about the last post with all the photos in the quote, I will NOT EVER Happen again!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

lol


----------



## MacG32

What do you think?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*]


That has to be one of the biggest CPU coolers I've ever seen!

Nicely done, though.

I love looking through this thread. It's given me so many ideas for my own build.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> That has to be one of the biggest CPU coolers I've ever seen!
> Nicely done, though.
> I love looking through this thread. It's given me so many ideas for my own build.


It's just a smaller board/case that makes it look larger, lol.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad job on my part imho. any suggestions to make it better?


7.8 on my part, nice to see another K62.


----------



## .theMetal

its kinda of like an optical illusion, the case looks like a regular sized case with huge components. lol the tiny fan out of the back looks like a 120mm.

any ways looks good


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> That has to be one of the biggest CPU coolers I've ever seen!
> Nicely done, though.
> I love looking through this thread. It's given me so many ideas for my own build.


lol Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> It's just a smaller board/case that makes it look larger, lol.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> its kinda of like an optical illusion, the case looks like a regular sized case with huge components. lol the tiny fan out of the back looks like a 120mm.
> any ways looks good


lol It's a 90mm







Thank you


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad job on my part imho. any suggestions to make it better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> 7.8 on my part, nice to see another K62.


its actually a k58 lol


----------



## obliv10n

Not completely optimal, since I got a lot of extra cable length due to the sleeved extensions, but I think at least the mobo side looks nice.


----------



## ozziesironmanoffroad

nice cases everyone... lovin all the pics. givin me great ideas for mine...










housing an athlon 64 x2 4800+ overclocked to 3GHz in this old server case I have put into use as a gaming rig. Processor and mobo soon to be replaced with a Gigabyte mobo and Q6600. what y'all think? (ooooh shiny lights!) .....take it easy on me.. first case mod and not done


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obliv10n*
> 
> Not completely optimal, since I got a lot of extra cable length due to the sleeved extensions, but I think at least the mobo side looks nice.


9/10. You could route the PCI-E cables through the mobo tray grommets for a cleaner look, and bundle the H100 fan cables together to streamline it a little more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozziesironmanoffroad*
> 
> nice cases everyone... lovin all the pics. givin me great ideas for mine...
> housing an athlon 64 x2 4800+ overclocked to 3GHz in this old server case I have put into use as a gaming rig. Processor and mobo soon to be replaced with a Gigabyte mobo and Q6600. what y'all think? (ooooh shiny lights!) .....take it easy on me.. first case mod and not done


8/10. The drive bay cables could be a little more neat and tucked away and if you squeezed the 24-pin behind the mobo tray through the holes it would look a little better. The case cable management doesn't look great but I think you could improve on it with a little work and bring it up to a 10/10 by tucking the stray wires away and letting the IDE ribbon flow a little more. I don't think you can hide the ribbon so if you let it flow from the bottom to the top without folding it over IMO it would look better.


----------



## Braaapp

I thank all who gave advise the last time I posted in this thread as it helped push me to desolder a few things to sleeve the last couple bare wires. Please rate:


----------



## Shrak

I like that you aren't trying to hide the cables, it looks amazing.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I like that you aren't trying to hide the cables, it looks amazing.


Perfect comment. I was thinking the same thing. Way to run the cables right out front...awesome.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I like that you aren't trying to hide the cables, it looks amazing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> Perfect comment. I was thinking the same thing. Way to run the cables right out front...awesome.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


Thanks Shrak and PB4UGO!







My goal was to let the flow of the cables break up the perpendicular lines of the components. Does anyone see room for improvement?


----------



## nifatech2120

Would any of you believe me if i told you, that these were taken with a Mobile phone?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the last post with all the photos in the quote, I will NOT EVER Happen again!
Click to expand...

Now that is what I call a good sense of humour!!


----------



## snipekill2445

lol, thanks man:thumb:


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Both of you should read the TOS/rules its just frowned upon to quote a bunch of pics.


----------



## snipekill2445

oh well.


----------



## turbogeek

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> I thank all who gave advise the last time I posted in this thread as it helped push me to desolder a few things to sleeve the last couple bare wires. Please rate:






i like this alot!


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> I thank all who gave advise the last time I posted in this thread as it helped push me to desolder a few things to sleeve the last couple bare wires. Please rate:


This looks amazing bud. I'm really diggin the black and green.
This coming from a fellow black and green guy








i give it a 9.9 out of 10 because the white connector







(Could have sprayed it black)


----------



## phillyd

heres mine with my new wc loop.
new fans coming soon, the side fan is the quietest fan i have (theyre all 3 pin) so its plugged into the cpu header to keep from cpu fan fail error.


----------



## Shrak

Nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so its plugged into the cpu header to keep from cpu fan fail error.


Just go into the BiOS and turn off the cpu fan and you don't have to worry about that


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Nice
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so its plugged into the cpu header to keep from cpu fan fail error.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go into the BiOS and turn off the cpu fan and you don't have to worry about that
Click to expand...

I've looked and looked and looked and cannot find it


----------



## outtamymind

well looks like i'll be doing some cable management here shortly seeing as my power supply went 6ft under last night when i put a new video card in







rip power supply


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> well looks like i'll be doing some cable management here shortly seeing as my power supply went 6ft under last night when i put a new video card in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rip power supply


good excuse to get a new one, better off with modular too


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> good excuse to get a new one, better off with modular too


I agree... Fully modular/semi-modular for the win!


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> I thank all who gave advise the last time I posted in this thread as it helped push me to desolder a few things to sleeve the last couple bare wires. Please rate:


I like that. 90 deg gpu mount looks pretty cool too.


----------



## snipekill2445

I only just realized the GPU mounting! That looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> its actually a k58 lol


Close enough, great case. Wish it had cable tie slots though.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> I thank all who gave advise the last time I posted in this thread as it helped push me to desolder a few things to sleeve the last couple bare wires. Please rate:
> 
> 
> Uhm THIS IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how did you do that to the GPU?
> Did you use a PCI-e extender?
> I also have the asus 460, such an awesome card.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> I thank all who gave advise the last time I posted in this thread as it helped push me to desolder a few things to sleeve the last couple bare wires. Please rate:
> 
> Uhm THIS IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how did you do that to the GPU?
> Did you use a PCI-e extender?
> I also have the asus 460, such an awesome card.
> 
> 
> 
> quote fail strike's some one else!!! The quote's always mess up. http://90 deg pci]These[/URL] allow you to mount a card in that orientation.
> 
> EDIT: I got quote failed lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> quote fail strike's some one else!!! The quote's always mess up. http://90 deg pci]These[/URL] allow you to mount a card in that orientation.
> EDIT: I got quote failed lol


What? I do not see a URL


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> What? I do not see a URL


The quote system messed up my post sorry. Here is the link.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> The quote system messed up my post sorry. Here is the link.


wouldn't that make the card face the mobo?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> wouldn't that make the card face the mobo?


No.

It makes the PCI slot go from pointing at you, to pointing down, a which point the card would be facing you.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> No.
> It makes the PCI slot go from pointing at you, to pointing down, a which point the card would be facing you.


WHAT I DONT GET IT!!
It would make the gpu suck air from the mobo, facing the mobo!!


----------



## Shrak

Edit: Now I'm just getting myself confused @[email protected]


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> WHAT I DONT GET IT!!
> It would make the gpu suck air from the mobo, facing the mobo!!


I never said such an item made sense lol. You asked how one would achive the same thing in the pic you linked. Its just a 90deg PCI-E slot connector


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> WHAT I DONT GET IT!!
> It would make the gpu suck air from the mobo, facing the mobo!!




Its facing normal now, but to plug the 90deg thingy, turn it and not the gpu faces the mobo.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I never said such an item made sense lol. You asked how one would achive the same thing in the pic you linked. Its just a 90deg PCI-E slot connector


OH?
So how DID he do it??
So it was a PCI extender

ALSO, WHO THE HECK would but that than














?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> OH?
> So how DID he do it??
> So it was a PCI extender
> ALSO, WHO THE HECK would but that than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


They do come in Right and Left angle plug. just use a lower PCI-e slot on the motherboard for the connector and your good and bingo, GPU is pointed the "right" way.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> They do come in Right and Left angle plug. just use a lower PCI-e slot on the motherboard for the connector and your good and bingo, GPU is pointed the "right" way.


LOL i was freaking out there, I couldn't find any with the "right" angle..

THEY'RE all weird
http://www.soarland.com/PCI_PCI-E_Riser_Card-catalog-54.html


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> LOL i was freaking out there, I couldn't find any with the "right" angle.


Yea, I find the listed as right or left angle but all the pics are of the same angle. Also there is these. He even has a tutorial in his sig called the "90 deg mod"

lol so there, two ways to do it, both are cheap lol.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Yea, I find the listed as right or left angle but all the pics are of the same angle. Also there is these. He even has a tutorial in his sig called the "90 deg mod"
> lol so there, two ways to do it, both are cheap lol.


NVM found his sig


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

~Click Here~ and scroll down to his sig. its there front and center


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> ~Click Here~ and scroll down to his sig. its there front and center


Yeah lol I saw it, I was looking at a reply, with another person's sig rig.









Yeah I saw it though, I knew it was the extender.

This thread had never had this many posts, without any actual pics!


----------



## Kelso88

Hey guys I figured this one of the best places to ask...
I'm hunting for a new case(currently have cm690ii advanced) but wanna put
My ol pc in it and was thinking of getting a nzxt phantom 410 anyone hve other ideas for the 100-120$ price tag(in Canada $) I'm looking for better cable management also since my PSU had way too many cables lol


----------



## snipekill2445

I'd recommend the new Antec 1100. It has tons of great features, looks pretty good and about an inch or more for cable management behind the motherboard tray. It's also about the same price as a Phantom 410.

It is your choice though, NZXT do make really good cases, IF you had enough dosh I'd recommend a Silver Stone.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Hey guys I figured this one of the best places to ask...
> I'm hunting for a new case(currently have cm690ii advanced) but wanna put
> My ol pc in it and was thinking of getting a nzxt phantom 410 anyone hve other ideas for the 100-120$ price tag(in Canada $) I'm looking for better cable management also since my PSU had way too many cables lol


i have the 410 and it is fabulous,
if you can put the extra cash in, a phantom full would be great too
check my build log in the sig


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Hey guys I figured this one of the best places to ask...
> I'm hunting for a new case(currently have cm690ii advanced) but wanna put
> My ol pc in it and was thinking of getting a nzxt phantom 410 anyone hve other ideas for the 100-120$ price tag(in Canada $) I'm looking for better cable management also since my PSU had way too many cables lol


Check out the Switch 810









Then I saw the price tag, nevermind, lol.


----------



## Maximus4




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus4*
> 
> -snip-


The GPU cables would look better if routed through the nearby grommet. Otherwise, 10/10.


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> The GPU cables would look better if routed through the nearby grommet. Otherwise, 10/10.


No, they look much better like that. And thanks !


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus4*
> 
> No, they look much better like that. And thanks !


To each his own, anyway, welcome


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus4*


looks bueno 9.5/10, mostly because I think the blue fan is really out of place


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> To each his own, anyway, welcome


Indeed


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> looks bueno 9.5/10, mostly because I think the blue fan is really out of place


Thx man ! But I needed a fan to pull !







Can't directly find a matching fan .. :S


----------



## .theMetal

Cant blame you I usually will go performance over looks (until I can afford to update the looks)


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Cant blame you I usually will go performance over looks (until I can afford to update the looks)


I had it from my previous case and it's the fastest laying around here so I decided to use it to see if I would have even better temps.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> The GPU cables would look better if routed through the nearby grommet. Otherwise, 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they look much better like that. And thanks !
Click to expand...

You are right Maximus4! But not only do they look better, it is also is better for airflow.


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> You are right Maximus4! But not only do they look better, it is also is better for airflow.


Thx man


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Hey guys I figured this one of the best places to ask...
> I'm hunting for a new case(currently have cm690ii advanced) but wanna put
> My ol pc in it and was thinking of getting a nzxt phantom 410 anyone hve other ideas for the 100-120$ price tag(in Canada $) I'm looking for better cable management also since my PSU had way too many cables lol


You know, I own a Source 210, and that is a really awesome case, you could buy that.. It has plenty of card clearance. It was only 40$, and for 40$ it's the best case you can probably buy


----------



## Kelso88

Yea I looked at lots of cases and really only liked the phantom 410
It's also for a bday gift so I didn't wanna pick out a full tower for 160-200$ lol


----------



## .theMetal

I've decide to shell out some money for the Raven rv03 when the tax money gets in. The cable management and placement of the power supply make tons of sense to me. And the 90 degree mobo mount is unique. I'm also going to grab some sleeved extensions for pretty. I'll make sure to post when it all happens.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Yea I looked at lots of cases and really only liked the phantom 410
> It's also for a bday gift so I didn't wanna pick out a full tower for 160-200$ lol


well its definitely a good choice
very moddable too
check here


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Adhmuz

Very Nice

10/10


----------



## Aazelion

Tried my best with this HAF922


----------



## snipekill2445

I'd say maybe 7/10. I would rate higher but I think there is way too much blue, and its way too bright.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried my best with this HAF922


7.5/10
tighten up the cables reroute ur USB 3.0 header if possible

you should post a pic of the case with the door on it and lights on


----------



## Aazelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'd say maybe 7/10. I would rate higher but I think there is way too much blue, and its way too bright.


Yeah, I don't have pictures on daylight yet, the cold cathodes are bright indeed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 7.5/10
> tighten up the cables reroute ur USB 3.0 header if possible
> you should post a pic of the case with the door on it and lights on


I'm thinking of removing the USB 3.0 Pcie bracket since its not in use yet, and i can't find a way to route it behind the motherboard since the cable is too short









And yea i will be doing daylight pictures when i fix some more cables near the PSU


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> I'm thinking of removing the USB 3.0 Pcie bracket since its not in use yet, and i can't find a way to route it behind the motherboard since the cable is too short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea i will be doing daylight pictures when i fix some more cables near the PSU


im getting lights soon. so the question is...
cold cathodes? or these


----------



## Aazelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> im getting lights soon. so the question is...
> cold cathodes? or these


No idea how led's look but cold cathodes are way too bright in person (specially when they are 4) to the point i have to turn them off at night when i go to sleep









They don't look that bright in photos but they look this bright from far with the case closed and open


----------



## phillyd

yeah ill be going with led's
any better options?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'd say maybe 7/10. I would rate higher but I think there is way too much blue, and its way too bright.


This is rate my cables not rate my lighting


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah ill be going with led's
> any better options?


The NZXT LED strips are outstanding and everyone on here recommends them







(plus their CS is awesome







)


----------



## Aazelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah ill be going with led's
> any better options?


I don't think so, those leds even have 3 sensitivity levels and are easier to move around the case, they will definitely look good


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'd say maybe 7/10. I would rate higher but I think there is way too much blue, and its way too bright.
> 
> 
> 
> This is rate my cables not rate my lighting
Click to expand...

this^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah ill be going with led's
> any better options?
> 
> 
> 
> The NZXT LED strips are outstanding and everyone on here recommends them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (plus their CS is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

yeah i have had many convos with retell (their hw rep here)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah ill be going with led's
> any better options?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, those leds even have 3 sensitivity levels and are easier to move around the case, they will definitely look good
Click to expand...

goin with the NZXT strips then lol.
anybody know of a place i can get em for less than $15?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

^Amazon is the only place I can think of. Just keep looking around and I'm sure you'll find a good deal somewhere.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> ^Amazon is the only place I can think of. Just keep looking around and I'm sure you'll find a good deal somewhere.


ehh
1 dollar, just bought on newegg with a much needed USB cable and 3.5mm cable


----------



## Jimcy

these are the ones i went with, the 2meter strip.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12157/lit-239/NZXT_Premium_Sleeved_Bright_LED_Kit_-_2_Meter_-_Blue_CB-LED20-BU.html?tl=g6c77s1337

they fit perfectly around the edge of my graphite 600T case with about 3" of "left over" cable. im setting mine up a little different than the way most people do because i dont want the controller on the back of the case. i am currently making a shelf type mod for the inside of the case over the end of the psu going to the front fan. kinda going for a wind tunnel effect i guess. the main thing is, to hide all the inverters for my sound activated CCFLs (i have 4 inverters for 5 lights)

heres a pic of mine with the lights on bright setting and one of my cardboard mockups i made for concept building. (yes, ima nub at case modding hehe)


----------



## snipekill2445

Love the cardboard, really makes the case a beast. lol, looks great though, From what I can see your cables are pretty neat, and the airflow looks great. What are your temps?


----------



## LilScrappyD

what do you guys think?


----------



## WarIV

10/10


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Love the cardboard, really makes the case a beast. lol, looks great though, From what I can see your cables are pretty neat, and the airflow looks great. What are your temps?


thanks man!

at idle, it runs 22 - 25degrees Cel. under load, cpu and gpu both hit around 60 - 65. the gpu never goes over 45 degrees in game since i put the Gelid Icy Vision on. hopefully my acrylic side panel i ordered from mnpctech will be in next week. been kinda holdin off on putting the finishing touches in until i gets here. i know, its a "full view" acrylic panel, its just like sittin here right now with the panel off. it shouldnt look much different, right? i have 2 yate loon 120mm UV reactive fans going ont he acrylic panel. depending on how well they react, im gonna move the 2 12" UV CC's around so i get the best "light up" from them. that will be what helps me make the final decision on which of the 5 mockups ive made so far.

and LillScarppy, that looks sweet! love the cooler mod for the vid card. its a 10 in my book.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*


post the mock ups and get our input?
and i got those same LED's, just 1 meter, as my window is only the top half


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> what do you guys think?


That looks amazing! Love how you have separate all-in-one water cooling loops for the CPU and GPU. And the your cable management is great love the red cables. 10/10!


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> 10/10


thank you so much!
Quote:


> and LillScarppy, that looks sweet! love the cooler mod for the vid card. its a 10 in my book.


thank you! the cooler mod for my gpu was probably the best $60 ive ever spent lol
Quote:


> That looks amazing! Love how you have separate all-in-one water cooling loops for the CPU and GPU. And the your cable management is great love the red cables. 10/10!


thank you so much for the kind words!


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> post the mock ups and get our input?
> and i got those same LED's, just 1 meter, as my window is only the top half


ya i almost got the 1m strip too but 1m just isnt long enough to do 3 sides of the case (sides and top) like i originally planned. so i went with 2m to do the entire thing. so even if i turn off the red CCFL on the bottom, its still lit up well.

as far as my mockups, ive was plannin on doin that once the side panel got here. got several ideas i wanna try to incorporate into the shelf like plugins for the 2 fans on the side. that notch that cut out of the cardboard now is actually where im planning on mounting the led strip switch. its not gonna be as big cause im gonna cut the original mounting bracket down some. if you look just under that, you can see where the end of my molex connecter is sticking through. i wanna somehow make like an "electric outlet" style plug in the side for the panel fans. anyway, im rambling now and have typed and deleted 203982704975 different things lol. dont wanna flood this thread more than i have already. afterall, its "rate my cables" not "talk about a million things on your mind for your mod" haha.

LillScrappyD
Quote:


> thank you! the cooler mod for my gpu was probably the best $60 ive ever spent lol


i almsot went that route but opted with the gelid icy vision instead. as you see in my lill dark crappy pic i posted, id be hurting for room to mount the second rad if i keep goin the direction im goin with this build.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> i almsot went that route but opted with the gelid icy vision instead. as you see in my lill dark crappy pic i posted, id be hurting for room to mount the second rad if i keep goin the direction im goin with this build.


this would be a feasible excuse if you didnt have a 600t







.
at any rate the aio water cooler wouldnt have net you any better temps than that air cooler.


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


me gusta
very clean


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> im getting lights soon. so the question is...
> cold cathodes? or these


I'm using this exact kit, they are super bright (on the highest setting, there are three settings) and you can point them in the direction you want

if you click on my profile and look at my pictures you can see how bright they make the computer.

Sorry to be off topic. I will be posting my computer when I get the new case in. the cable management in my case now is soo bad its too bad to show lol. everything is good about the case except the cable management. I'm actually going to put my wifes computer in it and do a sims 3 paint job for her.

This is my favorite thread, I love to see nice organized cases and gives tons of good ideas.


----------



## Kelso88

Well I got the nzxt phantom 410...but gota wait till my bday....hopefuly we do gifts Saturday with the inlaws instead of them coming over on Tuesday lol...so I'll have new pics up soon with my store bought cable extentions lol (10$ for 6 pin and 15$ 24pin)
...or she bought me something else that cost 119.99$ plus taxes exactly lol


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Well I got the nzxt phantom 410...but gota wait till my bday....hopefuly we do gifts Saturday with the inlaws instead of them coming over on Tuesday lol...so I'll have new pics up soon with my store bought cable extentions lol (10$ for 6 pin and 15$ 24pin)
> ...or she bought me something else that cost 119.99$ plus taxes exactly lol


be sure to post them in the club in my sig!


----------



## Kelso88

Yes I'll b posting them in both soon as I finsh setting everything up...I got my hdd bck from WD so I'll b ghosting it over and then i just gota wait for my replacement part/fan from nzxt but hopefully I have enough in my old case to switch over to fill it up lol I asked orthe red one since I bought red sleeved cable extensions








Will keep u guys posted and hope I can have much better luck with cable management








And then I gota move old pc in to my cm 690 ii advanced so I'll be busy Saturday lol


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> me gusta
> very clean


thank you!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> thank you!


I just saw something, a bit of an off topic question, but is that your car in your avatar? I've only got a old 1989 Nissan Terrano, goes like a beast though lol (im 15 btw....)


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> I just saw something, a bit of an off topic question, but is that your car in your avatar? I've only got a old 1989 Nissan Terrano, goes like a beast though lol (im 15 btw....)


no i wish it was my car







im actually in the process of saving up for one of those right now though!
i am however, currently driving a lightly modded 01 gt


----------



## seether8

Update


----------



## snipekill2445

That looks great, very neat and tidy, and I love the fans of your rad. Nice job, Id rate 9.6/10!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seether8*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That looks great, very neat and tidy, and I love the fans of your rad. Nice job, Id rate 9.6/10!


Um... Disagree... Could he reroute that wire that goes to the front fan? I know he can't hide every wire, but that one probably wouldn't be hard to hide somewhere else and it is really glaringly obvious.

8.4


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Um... Disagree... Could he reroute that wire that goes to the front fan? I know he can't hide every wire, but that one probably wouldn't be hard to hide somewhere else and it is really glaringly obvious.
> 8.4


I'm pretty sure that is the power for the fan on the side panel. I think its just sitting there because his panel is off.


----------



## snipekill2445

Actually I think your right, looks like a fan header at the end. Good spotting. So I still rate 9.6/10 for the awesomeness.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is the power for the fan on the side panel. I think its just sitting there because his panel is off.


Boy, am I a moron. I was seriously like "That looks like you gave up with one wire left". I should think before I speak for now on...

8.9


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> Well I was thinking of just partitioning my WD black 300/700gb or something like that...and putting the 500hdd in with my old pc since it has a 500gn and a old 250...I'll just use the 250 for a back up for my OS in my main pc since I removed the hdd cage in my cm690ii and hve the 1 hdd for os/apps and the other for media and etc
> So that look ok?
> Gaming pc hdd 1 700gb os/apps 300gb media/etc hdd2 250bg back up only(it's the 1st sata's)
> Media pc hdd 1 os/apps hdd2 backup/media/etc?


0/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Rate my cables guys, not "rate my HDD config" lol


----------



## _REAPER_

Update.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Update.


I don't think you plugged anything in









That definitely gets 10/10.


----------



## turbogeek

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Update.






super clean. but need better pics!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I don't think you plugged anything in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That definitely gets 10/10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those cards require 2 8-pins and a 6-pin each?! :O Other 580s don't, do they?

Your cables are awesome, 10/10(assuming there aren't any cables in the shadows that I can't see). Why is EVGA the only motherboard manufacturer who puts the main power connector at 90 degrees like that? I had that idea a long time ago and didn't know anyone did til I saw another EVGA board in this thread.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Those cards require 2 8-pins and a 6-pin each?! :O Other 580s don't, do they?
> Your cables are awesome, 10/10. Why is EVGA the only motherboard manufacturer who puts the main power connector at 90 degrees like that? I had that idea a long time ago and didn't know anyone did til I saw another EVGA board in this thread.


Most 580s don't, those are the holy bajesus ones, lol.

Because in some cases it might conflict with how it's laid out. That is the reason the SR-X board will be normal orientation. It is a good idea, but not truly necessary.


----------



## mru

The EVGA X79 FTW and the X79 Classified both also have the 90 degree 24pin ATX connector.


----------



## _REAPER_

Both of my GPUs run at 400w stock clocks that is why they have 2 8pin and 1 6pin. I was going to get 3 of them but dont want to mod my case for another PSU.


----------



## Hamy144

From my first case mod "Project Skeeb"


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Those cards require 2 8-pins and a 6-pin each?! :O Other 580s don't, do they?
> Your cables are awesome, 10/10(assuming there aren't any cables in the shadows that I can't see). Why is EVGA the only motherboard manufacturer who puts the main power connector at 90 degrees like that? I had that idea a long time ago and didn't know anyone did til I saw another EVGA board in this thread.


the reason other board makers dont put ther 24 pin at 90* is they say ther is a grater risk of the solder braking away from the board where as the normal way the pcb takes the pressure of the plastic conecter instead of the pins & solder









in short evga will rma if this ever hapens and the rest of the board makers are sooks


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 0/10


+rep


----------



## terence52

Been awhile since I posted my rig up here. lol
The stock 140MM front fan + The Modded stock hsf will go once I get the replacements


----------



## Aazelion

Update


















































And the hidden cables behind


----------



## nifatech2120

I currently have no Video card. (Sold my GTX 570. I am currently awaiting for my GIGABYTE windforce HD 7950.







)
This is what i have so far.. Any ideas for improvements would be appreciated.


----------



## snipekill2445

Looks pretty good so far, but personally I wouldn't use those cable tie things on the bottom of the case. I'd just have the cables going straight out the back to make it tidier. But I'd rate 9/10, just cause it looks a little odd with no GPU lol


----------



## nifatech2120

you mean the comb?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> in short evga will rma if this ever hapens and the rest of the board makers are sooks


That and its cheaper to just have it directly attached to the board. Its all about the copper Lincolns.


----------



## terence52

Forever ignored....


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Forever ignored....


I can relate


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Been awhile since I posted my rig up here. lol
> The stock 140MM front fan + The Modded stock hsf will go once I get the replacements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10 Nice rig but you need to do something with the stock fan.. H70 maybe? You could also do a better job at hiding the cables. EXAMPLE BELOW the goal is to no see any cables at all.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> From my first case mod "Project Skeeb"


7/10 Good job but you should sleeve the all of the cables to match or just go with black all the way around


----------



## David J.

I personally would rate it a 7/10.



VERY tight squeeze with all of the harddrives but I have a friend who think's its just awesome, so I dunno.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I can relate


High five? :X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Been awhile since I posted my rig up here. lol
> The stock 140MM front fan + The Modded stock hsf will go once I get the replacements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10 Nice rig but you need to do something with the stock fan.. H70 maybe? You could also do a better job at hiding the cables. EXAMPLE BELOW the goal is to no see any cables at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am. The stock cooler looks meh. But definitely not a H70. I am waiting for some fittings to arrive before looping everything up. The front fan will be replaced asap. Just cant find a good replacement.
Click to expand...


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> I personally would rate it a 7/10.
> 
> VERY tight squeeze with all of the harddrives but I have a friend who think's its just awesome, so I dunno.


8/10, Try to pull the Psu wires tighter. It looks like a mess at the bottom if I had to be honest.


----------



## _REAPER_

^ what he said, I would really look at cleaning up the wires a bit but 7/10 not bad


----------



## Aazelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the hidden cables behind


Anyone?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> Anyone?


Cables look good, back panel could use a little work, but who sees the back anyway? 8/10 That case must light up like the forth of July with all those cathodes


----------



## Aazelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Cables look good, back panel could use a little work, but who sees the back anyway? 8/10 That case must light up like the forth of July with all those cathodes


It actually looked way worse than that, i did my best there, at least i can find what cable is what there









I feel its gonna be a mess when i get my second GTX 560Ti for SLI


----------



## snipekill2445

You think your cable management on the back is bad. Check mine out


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 7/10 Good job but you should sleeve the all of the cables to match or just go with black all the way around


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> From my first case mod "Project Skeeb"


7/10

Not bad. Sleeving kinda miss that nice curbiness a bit, guess you could work on that to make it better. I'd go with black sleeving, but that's just me.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> Anyone?


Double sided tape will be your best friend 3m is the best you can get it will clean up the lighting a bit and you can hide it better so you cannot see them or the zipties


----------



## roskof

Quick cable management for the system I built for a friend.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Quick cable management for the system I built for a friend.


Looks great, all I can really say is maybe fix the PCIe sleeving rainbow a bit and hide those cables that are peeking out above the mobo tray.

Also, you could try peeling and sticker off the side of the PSU for a cleaner black look.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Quick cable management for the system I built for a friend.


That's an easy 10/10, well done


----------



## phillyd

cleaned up again










..................................i keep this covered with a notecard^^


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Quick cable management for the system I built for a friend.


10/10 Good Job


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> cleaned up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................i keep this covered with a notecard^^


8/10 that looks good but you need to clean up the wires in the drive bay


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 8/10 that looks good but you need to clean up the wires in the drive bay


they get covered with a white peice of cardstock


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> they get covered with a white peice of cardstock


You should go and get a piece of while plexi and put it there.


----------



## Kelso88

here is my cable management in my NZXT Phantom 410
(my t2i is packed up and ready for the wife to have the baby so pics r with my iphone)


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, very nice. Great job! I'd rate 9.7/10 just cause I don't personally like white fans with a red case, I'd rather black. Other than that is is very clean and tidy.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> here is my cable management in my NZXT Phantom 410
> (my t2i is packed up and ready for the wife to have the baby so pics r with my iphone)


10/10 I like it it looks nice and to be honest I like the white fans they bring some contrast


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You should go and get a piece of while plexi and put it there.


where will i find this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> here is my cable management in my NZXT Phantom 410


looks nice, 9.5/10, just tighten the non-sleeved wires.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hey guys, speaking of cable management I figured I'd just post in here.

My case isn't bad but behind the mobo needs a ton of work! I've got a non-modular PSU and I believe I have 1 12v line unused, 2 SATA power lines unused and 1 12V accessory line unused. My plan is to cut off the wires at the PSU and just use some liquid electrical tape on the ends and heatshrink and get rid of all the excess lines I don't need. I hear it can be done and I know I won't need them in the future. I still have plenty of cables on other lines. Sound good?

Sleeving: I'm getting into sleeving for the first time. Going the 2 staples route with getting the molex pins out of the connectors and all. I've got almost all my sleeving material. Any advice before I start? I've got spring break next week and I'm going to take out my PSU out of the case and redo all the wiring in my case. I've already sleeved a LED light in my case and case fan so I know kinda what it's going to be like.

Looking forward to getting this case lookin mighty good


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by _REAPER_
> You should go and get a piece of while plexi and put it there.
> 
> 
> 
> where will i find this?
Click to expand...

I found a pretty good, cheap place to buy plexiglas:

https://www.estreetplastics.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=191


----------



## [email protected]

Frozen.cpu has them too but they are more UV


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## nifatech2120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


7.5/10. You could of/can pull on the 8-pic CPU power and 24-pin ATX main some more.


----------



## strych9

/revive


----------



## snipekill2445

Yea, c'mon people. Post you're PC pics!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Yea, c'mon people. Post you're PC pics!


Hmm. I may have to throw myself under the bus and post my 6.5 rating job. hahah


----------



## Jimcy

im still waiting for my side panel from mnpctech to get here so i can finish mine. i spose i could post a better "not so dark" pic hehe

all the lights on, with the cardboard mockup that ive decided to go with for the last mod. also going to make a panel to cover the side of my drive bay and end of my 5.25 bay.









closer view without the bright red cathode kinda distorting the pic









sorry for the crappy image quality. the only cam i have is my cell phone.


----------



## phillyd

heres mine again, keep on getting skipped over.


the cables under the hdd cage will get covered by a postcard
the cable hanging out of the bottom is the side fan power


----------



## Jimcy

its a 10 in my book PhillyD. i dont get all anal about "omg cables arent sleeved!" hehe


----------



## patrickrussell

I'm not sure how I could hide them any better to be honest. With 14 single sleeved cables going to each graphics card... things get challenging fast.


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> I'm not sure how I could hide them any better to be honest. With 14 single sleeved cables going to each graphics card... things get challenging fast.
> *snip*


id give it 9.5 / 10
i see no point is working so hard to do things like complete individual sleeving work, just to hide it all. that looks great to me. my only nit pick thing would be trying to hide or just take the zip ties off. maybe run them through the grommet instead of straight out of the plate. that would stop the "fan out" effect making you need the zip ties there.

also, hide the front panel wires a little better maybe. at least i think thats what that black wire is i can barely see hanging in the top pic under your gpu. i see the other 2 going to the side towards the grommet and that one looks like its coming from behind the psu cover


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Kelso88

Overclocker55 I'd give ya a solid 9.9/10
Just move the USB power cable over a lil so it's in the middle and not the edge of the gormmet


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimcy*
> 
> its a 10 in my book PhillyD. i dont get all anal about "omg cables arent sleeved!" hehe


thank you. if you saw my back panel youd think differently


----------



## Schwarz




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*


I no see no cables, 10/10


----------



## Farih

Planning to redo my w/c loop and add another radiator.
Also want to do better cable management...

I allready done a simple mod for the cooler on the GPU

{sorry for bad picture quality}


----------



## [email protected]

That's because he has black cables







Easily hidden lol.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Planning to redo my w/c loop and add another radiator.
> Also want to do better cable management...
> 
> I allready done a simple mod for the cooler on the GPU
> 
> {sorry for bad picture quality}


Surely that's a lot louder than the stock Accelero fans? But is it any cooler?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Surely that's a lot louder than the stock Accelero fans? But is it any cooler?


Thats the thing, on the same sound level they cool better.
The card runs completely silent and runs rather cool. Fans are about on 50%
On average they are 5 degrees cooler then with the accelero fans on the same sound level.
Does use up more space though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Surely that's a lot louder than the stock Accelero fans? But is it any cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the thing, on the same sound level they cool better.
> The card runs completely silent and runs rather cool. Fans are about on 50%
Click to expand...

Any before / after temps of the GPU and VRAM/VRMs?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any before / after temps of the GPU and VRAM/VRMs?


Before i had around 61 degrees in long sessions of gaming, ram would be around 63 then and vrm about 67 degrees.

Now 56 degrees in long sessions of gaming, ram is 57 degrees and vrm 63

This with the card running very silent on the stock Accelero fans and these xigmatek fans.
The clock are at 920/1275mhz now.

Here a screenshot of 2 hours gaming [The Witcher 2, Dragon Age]


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any before / after temps of the GPU and VRAM/VRMs?
> 
> 
> 
> Before i had around 61 degrees in long sessions of gaming, ram would be around 63 then and vrm about 67 degrees.
> 
> Now 56 degrees in long sessions of gaming, ram is 57 degrees and vrm 63
> 
> This with the card running very silent on the stock Accelero fans and these xigmatek fans.
> The clock are at 920/1275mhz now.
> 
> Here a screenshot of 2 hours gaming [The Witcher 2, Dragon Age]
Click to expand...

I am so tempted to do this now








Thanks for the info!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I am so tempted to do this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Its worth a try, i got these xigmatek fans for just 4 euro each and they are rather silent to.
Yah might be able to fit 3x 92mm fans to.


----------



## Travish87

very soon i will be sleaving and shorting up the wires along with adding some uv lights for the green tubing


----------



## sectionsone

That is my mini RIG rough draft













Waiting for comment


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> That is my mini RIG rough draft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for comment


gimme the mini! i would trade ya my sig rig


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, I'd rate 9/10 just cause it is soo cute, but I don't really like small cases, I love my antec 1200.

Great job though!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> That is my mini RIG rough draft
> 
> Waiting for comment
> 
> 
> 
> gimme the mini! i would trade ya my sig rig
Click to expand...

id take that trade.
dude has a nice rig


----------



## Gorre




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Planning to redo my w/c loop and add another radiator.
> Also want to do better cable management...
> I allready done a simple mod for the cooler on the GPU
> {sorry for bad picture quality}


What kind of Tubing is that?


----------



## Schmuckley

8/10 (Like I'm one to judge) :







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> The reason I asked it because I was wondering why someone would water cool a piece of crap.


This is why







My piece of crap>Your piece of crap








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274401
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245871

There really are some beautiful rigs here


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


10/10 that looks clean.,.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> This is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My piece of crap>Your piece of crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274401
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245871
> There really are some beautiful rigs here


Pwnt.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> This is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My piece of crap>Your piece of crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274401
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245871
> There really are some beautiful rigs here


Hang on, could you just speak proper english so I can understand please?

My PC isn't finished yet, im still upgrading. I got the cpu about a year ago btw.


----------



## ghostrider85

rate mine please!
My build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1217130/project-betrayal/0_20


----------



## snipekill2445

That looks pretty dang good! I'd rate 9.5/10. I think it would look abit better with a black sleeved 24pin cable. Other than that great job.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That looks pretty dang good! I'd rate 9.5/10. I think it would look abit better with a black sleeved 24pin cable. Other than that great job.


Thanks!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What kind of Tubing is that?


It is Tygon Clear 16/13mm


----------



## strych9

My lolpc :/


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> My lolpc :/


LMAO

That board looks just like my old Gigabyte GA-74GM-S2 rev 1..

9.5/10, the board is too small, and no gromets haha

I put a mini itx board in a source 210 and it looked just like that..

you can actually route cables through the backplate hole..


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> LMAO
> That board looks just like my old Gigabyte GA-74GM-S2 rev 1..
> 9.5/10, the board is too small, and no gromets haha
> I put a mini itx board in a source 210 and it looked just like that..
> you can actually route cables through the backplate hole..


There are grommets, my camera is too bad -_- I routed the SATA cables and the PWR/RES and LED headers through the backplate hole, the other two cables are just too thick to be routed through that hole.


----------



## snipekill2445

That actually a really tidy pc, I'd rate 8/10 sorry, just cause I'd rather a nice black interior, but great job with the management, very tidy!!!!!


----------



## ShortAlieN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> It is Tygon Clear 16/13mm


Have you had any problems with that tubing leaching? I used it for about 3 months and ended up having to change it because it leached so much crap out of the tube that it clogged up my cpu block.


----------



## skyn3t

rate my cables


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rate my cables


your backside is cleaner than the inside. haha

pretty pc.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> your backside is cleaner than the inside. haha
> pretty pc.


inside i had to show the beaty of MDPC sleeve.







check out my work log


----------



## snipekill2445

Awesome, Love the color scheme, 9.5/10. Great job.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rate my cables


Sick 10/10. PC masterpiece.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> inside i had to show the beaty of MDPC sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my work log


How you have so few wires is beyond me. lol


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rate my cables


Nice build 10/10


----------



## ikem

early shots on the table.

no side panel.










viewable with sidepanel on.


----------



## snipekill2445

Ew, the yellow tubing looks weird. And so does the metal trims. Other than that it looks alright. I'd rate 4/10 sorry.


----------



## .theMetal

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Ew, the yellow tubing looks weird. And so does the metal trims. Other than that it looks alright. I'd rate 4/10 sorry.


Well 4/10 seems a tad harsh, granted the yellow tubing is a bit out of place, there is still a lot of work put into the cable organization. everything flow's nicely and the sleeve looks good. Also being a muscle car guy/offroader, I can't help but like the diamond plate









I would say 9/10 personally. just cause the few stray wires just chillin


----------



## snipekill2445

Yes the cable management is great and all, I just hate the yellow tubing and metal plates, I think it looks awful, If I was to rate just the cables, I'd say 8/10 cause of the large loops at the bottom.


----------



## Hackcremo

My rig showcase..


----------



## OverSightX

Update to mine:

Don't mind the cables in the drive bay. They've been "hidden" since this pic.


----------



## snipekill2445

Well, there are alot of cables along the bottom, Is there no space behind the motherboard tray? As it is, I'd rate maybe 7.5/10. There are just too many cables in sight, and too many colors. But it looks good for what you've had to work with.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Those cards require 2 8-pins and a 6-pin each?! :O Other 580s don't, do they?
> Your cables are awesome, 10/10(assuming there aren't any cables in the shadows that I can't see). Why is EVGA the only motherboard manufacturer who puts the main power connector at 90 degrees like that? I had that idea a long time ago and didn't know anyone did til I saw another EVGA board in this thread.


not quite as nice but it would help...



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9223/ele-448/FrozenCPU_ConnectRight_24-Pin_ATX_Power_Connector_-_90_-_Black.html#blank

on second thought i dont think this will work unless you want to solder it to your mobo


----------



## sli_shroom

grrrr...double postin


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> early shots on the table.
> no side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viewable with sidepanel on.


Change the color of the tubing but the cables look good 9/10 for cables


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rate my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have to say, skyn3t, I am overall IMPRESSED with your build!!! It looks flat-out awesome and your presentation was excellent!!! Fantastic job, sir!!!









(Btw, is there going to be another Mod of the Month competition? You should definitely apply if there is!!!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> early shots on the table.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> no side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viewable with sidepanel on.


Nice job with your cables overall, ikem! I still don't know what to think about the yellow tubes, but aside from that everything in there is looking great!

Oh yeah, and before I forget, is it just me or do your RAM sticks have LED's on them?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Ew, the yellow tubing looks weird. And so does the metal trims. Other than that it looks alright. I'd rate 4/10 sorry.


Poster probably should have told you it's a firefighter themed mod. When you'll see it with the firetruck red side panels and the gold leaf stencils, then the yellow hoses and running board plates make more sense. Anyway, 4/10 is pretty harsh just because you didn't like one colour. You should rate it based on how everything is neatly sleeved and tucked away and the GPU wires are routed in a nice way down to the lower part of the case. Especially since you got a 7/10 and the only thing you did was run your wires behind the backplate


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 4/10 is pretty harsh just because you didn't like one colour


No, I rated alot higher for the cables, but I rated 4/10 overall because I "PERSONALLY" don't like the yellow tubing, or the metal plate things. I think it's looks like a staircase "personally". And what is wrong with hiding my cables behind the motherboard tray, there is a reason the holes are there you know, and it's what almost everyone else does.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> No, I rated alot higher for the cables, but I rated 4/10 overall because I "PERSONALLY" don't like the yellow tubing, or the metal plate things. I think it's looks like a staircase "personally". And what is wrong with hiding my cables behind the motherboard tray, there is a reason the holes are there you know, and it's what almost everyone else does.


Nothing wrong with running them behind, I'm just saying that's *all* you did and you still got a polite 7/10 from someone.

Look at it this way. Ikem's spent weeks or months on his mod, and sourced loads of original firetruck parts. He's proud of his work and wants to show it. He's done all the right things: sleeved cables, routed cables, made the inside of his case nice and neat. He's posted a work log in this forum and even got third place, with 21 votes in the mod of the month contest. Then the first response he gets is from someone who doesn't like yellow hose and gives a bad score based on that.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Ew, the yellow tubing looks weird. And so does the metal trims. Other than that it looks alright. I'd rate 4/10 sorry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Well 4/10 seems a tad harsh, granted the yellow tubing is a bit out of place, there is still a lot of work put into the cable organization. everything flow's nicely and the sleeve looks good. Also being a muscle car guy/offroader, I can't help but like the diamond plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say 9/10 personally. just cause the few stray wires just chillin


i guess i should have posted a link to the build so everyone knew that it was a themed pc.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1204117/project-42-173

this is what i based it off of.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I rated 4/10 overall because I "PERSONALLY" don't like the yellow tubing, or the metal plate things. I think it's looks like a staircase "personally".


This a "rate my cables" thread. You just have to rate the cable management (according to looks, effort made, creativity, airflow, etc.)

If you personally don't like the tubing or any other things on the rig, you just have to say it (although it does not make any significance on the thread) and you don't need to rate it.


----------



## staryoshi

The cabling is solid but the theme as it has been implemented is not my cup of tea. I like the originality of it, but I think it will require a few more aggressive design choices to really portray the theme


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Yes the cable management is great and all, I just hate the yellow tubing and metal plates, I think it looks awful, If I was to rate just the cables, I'd say 8/10 cause of the large loops at the bottom.


not to bring up an old post, but this is a rate my cables thread not a douche all over someone's build thread.


----------



## .theMetal

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> i guess i should have posted a link to the build so everyone knew that it was a themed pc.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204117/project-42-173
> this is what i based it off of.






Well now that you say that very nice job


----------



## elzhi

my latest (and probably last) attempt.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> my latest (and probably last) attempt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done, sir. 10/10


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> my latest (and probably last) attempt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great. Very near perfect, I had to look pretty hard for something that you could improve (besides sleeving) and I only see that little bit on the right side on the HDD cage, and that is nit picking. Very very nice. 9.8/10 for what you have to work with/.


----------



## snipekill2445

Sorry for rating the last PC to low guys, but, it's just how I felt about it, Like a really, really bad game (COD MW3)

As for that last post, excellent job! I'd rate 9.6/10. The only tiny bit of mess I can see it at the PSU itself, but thats kind of hard to make tidy anyway. Love the looks, great job.


----------



## n3gr0

rate my cables!!


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> rate my cables!!


10/10, looks awesome.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> rate my cables!!


11/10
+1 for noctua d14


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> 11/10
> +1 for noctua d14


+9001 for makin that noctua d14 look small and at home XD ! !!!


----------



## FerminTigas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> rate my cables!!






10/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Awesome. 10/10 easily, I'm in love with those black/red cables!


----------



## adi518

You have successfully created a ninja assasin computer


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> early shots on the table.
> no side panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viewable with sidepanel on.


If I were to just "rate my cables"
8/10 Because you didn't show us the back









However, most people comment on the general look rather on the cables solely, which is understandable.

Now, I would not give it 4/10 but personally I find it hard to like those yellow tubing..kinda looks out of place like others have said. The plate thing...I don't adore it that much either. It's a matter of taste though.

This kinda of scheme is usually awesome when it's capped to black/grey/red. 2 Similar colours and one that contrasts both. 4 colors and above, it's gonna get harder to match nicely. I'd put shiny black tubes to go with that.

* sorry for double posting


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Redid cabling after TJ08-E fiasco failure. Ripped out 200mm big boy and also permament markered all "non" black wiring to make it look even slicker inside


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 10/10, looks awesome.


10/10 good job


----------



## n3gr0

thanks for the comments, yeah the noctua looks very small on this tower, and im going to watercooling soon...


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Redid cabling after TJ08-E fiasco failure. Ripped out 200mm big boy and also permament markered all "non" black wiring to make it look even slicker inside
> -snip-


Looks good, where did you get that ROG decal?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> early shots on the table.
> no side panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viewable with sidepanel on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to just "rate my cables"
> 8/10 Because you didn't show us the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, most people comment on the general look rather on the cables solely, which is understandable.
> 
> Now, I would not give it 4/10 but personally I find it hard to like those yellow tubing..kinda looks out of place like others have said. The plate thing...I don't adore it that much either. It's a matter of taste though.
> 
> This kinda of scheme is usually awesome when it's capped to black/grey/red. 2 Similar colours and one that contrasts both. 4 colors and above, it's gonna get harder to match nicely. I'd put shiny black tubes to go with that.
> 
> * sorry for double posting
Click to expand...

he posted his inspiration earlier, and once again, this IS a rate my cables thread, not a rate my rig look thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Redid cabling after TJ08-E fiasco failure. Ripped out 200mm big boy and also permament markered all "non" black wiring to make it look even slicker inside
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10 because the fan wire and another wire in tahe top left are not very well hidden. well done tho.
and i love the dragon


----------



## omel13omel

Sleeves in my TJ-08 e


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omel13omel*
> 
> Sleeves on my TJ-08 e


Dmn that looks nice 10/10


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ug. I need some work on mine. Here's my latest: Got the 12V GFX card wires sleeved. First time sleeving ever...


Gotta take care of those fan wires... and Antec 620 tubes kinda kill the look of the case..hmmm

SSD is behind the mobo and HDD is above the DVD drive, its quite a squeeze...


----------



## snipekill2445

God I love those closed loop graphics card mods. Looks so awesome, although it looks kinda odd with those long tubes going right across the case, kind of makes it messy. But overall I'd rate a 9.5/10 Great job!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Its an older system, but it works for me!


----------



## snipekill2445

Looks pretty good, but for what you've got it looks great. I do think it would look better with black sleeving, And why don;t you have the 24pin cable in the hole next to the plug. And why don't you have the 6pin coming out the hole next to it? It would look alot tidier the right way round. But I'd rate 9.2/10 just cause it looks a little odd with the blue sleeving and odd cable management route.


----------



## Aregvan

9.5 (show the whole interior)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Looks pretty good, but for what you've got it looks great. I do think it would look better with black sleeving, And why don;t you have the 24pin cable in the hole next to the plug. And why don't you have the 6pin coming out the hole next to it? It would look alot tidier the right way round. But I'd rate 9.2/10 just cause it looks a little odd with the blue sleeving and odd cable management route.


Was about to comment the same thing, but it actually looks kinda nice this way, in a criss-cross direction.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ug. I need some work on mine. Here's my latest: Got the 12V GFX card wires sleeved. First time sleeving ever...
> 
> Gotta take care of those fan wires... and Antec 620 tubes kinda kill the look of the case..hmmm
> SSD is behind the mobo and HDD is above the DVD drive, its quite a squeeze...


How curious. I didnt know you could closed loop mod. Is it rather easy?

By the way well done!


----------



## Jimcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> How curious. I didnt know you could closed loop mod. Is it rather easy?
> By the way well done!


theres severeal different threads about it in the NVIDIA Cooling forum. http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod
thats the link to "The Club" thread with all the HowTo info and members who have done it


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ug. I need some work on mine. Here's my latest: Got the 12V GFX card wires sleeved. First time sleeving ever...
> 
> Gotta take care of those fan wires... and Antec 620 tubes kinda kill the look of the case..hmmm
> SSD is behind the mobo and HDD is above the DVD drive, its quite a squeeze...


That is a nice build 9/10


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> How curious. I didnt know you could closed loop mod. Is it rather easy?
> By the way well done!


It's a piece of cake. Just some snippers and zipties and your done.


Antec 620 is unbelievable for GPU's. Maxes @ 42C for me....I highly recommend it!


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> It's a piece of cake. Just some snippers and zipties and your done.
> 
> Antec 620 is unbelievable for GPU's. Maxes @ 42C for me....I highly recommend it!


Hmm, would 2 work together on my HD 5970? I could really enjoy cooling my VRMs with some huge heatsinks.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


Love the carbon fiber. 9.5/10 Sleeve the 24 pin and it's 10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> *Poster probably should have told you it's a firefighter themed mod.* When you'll see it with the firetruck red side panels and the gold leaf stencils, then the yellow hoses and running board plates make more sense. Anyway, 4/10 is pretty harsh just because you didn't like one colour. You should rate it based on how everything is neatly sleeved and tucked away and the GPU wires are routed in a nice way down to the lower part of the case. Especially since you got a 7/10 and the only thing you did was run your wires behind the backplate


Ahhhhhhhhhh, now it makes sense!!! I simply didn't think of that before. Thanks for pointing that out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> i guess i should have posted a link to the build so everyone knew that it was a themed pc.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204117/project-42-173
> this is what i based it off of.


This pic does your rig A LOT more justice:


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How long should it take me to sleeve my 24 pin ATX power connector? Gosh, I want to but then I don't want to. I know it'll look so much better but its going to take forever. Oh I just might try that tomorrow.

I finished up my 8pin power connector for the CPU. Looks mighty good. Gettin pretty good at sleeving too! Got the 4 staples down for pulling the pins out of their connectors.


----------



## Kelso88

^^ or you can just go buy a extension for 12$ lol
I paid 9.99 for a 6pin pic-e and 12.99 for the 24 pin and that's in canada the us is always cheaper and they look just as good as 99% of pro jobs


----------



## quick death

i guess i can post a few of mine its not perfect lol and neither are the pics sorry they come from a phone


















let me know what ya think


----------



## Ninethourpm

First build



Back



Inside

Eventualy ill put all the fans on a fan controler.
I'm still waiting for a huge peice of heat shrink tubing to go over the 24pin to replace the electric tape.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


this rig looks amazing.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> First build
> 
> Back
> 
> Inside
> Eventualy ill put all the fans on a fan controler.
> I'm still waiting for a huge peice of heat shrink tubing to go over the 24pin to replace the electric tape.


Brand new HAF 922 !!! LIKE SMELL TEEN SPIRIT !!! ,,, nice case, and nice paint job !!!!







9/10

Now look that my 00$$ Custom Haf 922 build XD XD dont paint becaus dont have any money XD Faillure............. Student life XD



Front case 130mm Original 700W OC-Z Fan (Custom LED) ++ Original case 200mm Custom 8 to 4 branches+LED (8 to 4 not on pic)
+Wrap !!! WHAT,,, I USE WRAP ??? Yea ,,, need to seal all PCU from dust and reach>> Extreme filtered POSITIVE air flow>> Extreme LOW air flow RESISTANCE



3 short wire,,and dont have money to make new wire,,,, or just buy AX1200 Full Modular PSU and custom it with LED and Nice wire !!!



1 OC-Z model have LED fan,,,no,,, is 100% Custom with 120mm fan.....this original 130 is mount on front case with custom LED



:O :O Where i going to cut all HDD/3.5" Bay..... extreme WC comming in summer,,,, and,,,emmm i need more space again.. i cant fit 480 in Haf 922








Need 480mm WRad Tower XD XD

Sry my bad picture !!
U can see all picture in Little Project album







ENJOY !!!!


----------



## .theMetal

got the extensions in, case should be there when I get home


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> got the extensions in, case should be there when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, I may have to look into some custom cabling.

Here is my brand new Corsair 400R, the first case I have owned with cable management. What a difference from the awful mess of my old case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Very nice, I may have to look into some custom cabling.
> Here is my brand new Corsair 400R, the first case I have owned with cable management. What a difference from the awful mess of my old case.


9/10 awesome looking


----------



## kcuestag

Forgot to post here back when I got my 3rd GTX580 a month ago:



I know it's not perfect, but I don't think I can improve it any more without spending money, I refuse to spend more money on this rig until next Christmas holidays.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Forgot to post here back when I got my 3rd GTX580 a month ago:
> 
> I know it's not perfect, but I don't think I can improve it any more without spending money, I refuse to spend more money on this rig until next Christmas holidays.


Straighten the 24-pin atx cable a bit, looks quite good


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Straighten the 24-pin atx cable a bit, looks quite good


Yeah definitely need to do that, it got messed when I added the 3rd card and completely forgot about it, I'll take another picture once I fix it.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Forgot to post here back when I got my 3rd GTX580 a month ago:
> 
> I know it's not perfect, but I don't think I can improve it any more without spending money, I refuse to spend more money on this rig until next Christmas holidays.


Whoa, I'll bet that rig can max anything at pretty much any resolution haha


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Forgot to post here back when I got my 3rd GTX580 a month ago:
> 
> I know it's not perfect, but I don't think I can improve it any more without spending money, I refuse to spend more money on this rig until next Christmas holidays.










LOL I would get all the sleeves one color and tuck in them in a bit then 20/10


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Very nice, I may have to look into some custom cabling.
> Here is my brand new Corsair 400R, the first case I have owned with cable management. What a difference from the awful mess of my old case.


looks good
8.5/10 i would tuck the sata cables under the tray and tie the pci-e cables together and route them through a single gromet.
id also slide the cables visible through the hdd cage over. lol sorry im just nitpicking because i have a 400r


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Forgot to post here back when I got my 3rd GTX580 a month ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not perfect, but I don't think I can improve it any more without spending money, I refuse to spend more money on this rig until next Christmas holidays.


something tells me you shouldn't have any problems running any games that come out between now and then


----------



## kcuestag

Here is a better picture:



Good enough to rate it now?


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here is a better picture:
> 
> Good enough to rate it now?


Beastly, 10/10


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here is a better picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough to rate it now?


What are the temps like on your 580s?
P.S: I <3 my raven too. They're awesome.


----------



## snipekill2445

Awesome build. 9.999/10 just cause it's a little messy. But very good for having that many gpu's. Awesome job.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturdius*
> 
> Just redid my internals with some sound dampening foam. I want to single braid my PSU but this Thermaltake is a real pain in the ass. Here it is anyway.


Very good job, one of the few cases with non painted internals that i like the look of. You've worked wanders with that. 9/10. If you single braid it will be 10.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, that looks so damn good! easy 11/10 from me!! Awesome job.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


A: Double post.
B: What happened to the 7970? Not good enough?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> A: Double post.
> B: What happened to the 7970? Not good enough?


Its a close up. Not a double post. As for the 7970 I never owned one so get your facts right before you comment.


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> got the extensions in, case should be there when I get home


How did you get the sleeve inside the connector? I couldn't get just the heat shrink itself to slide in.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Its a close up. Not a double post. As for the 7970 I never owned one so get your facts right before you comment.


You could have easily taken the close up and edited into the original.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Its a close up. Not a double post. As for the 7970 I never owned one so get your facts right before you comment.


Easily offended?

He is right, double post. lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You could have easily taken the close up and edited into the original.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Easily offended?
> He is right, double post. lol


Thats totally fine.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Easily offended?
> He is right, double post. lol


He is indeed. In more threads than just this one.

On topic: Sturdius I'd say a 9/10. Good work sir


----------



## quick death

anyone going to rate mine i know my pics suck lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here is a better picture:
> 
> Good enough to rate it now?


7/10

Thats a fair score. Personally not a fan of bushy single sleeved cables. I like them then they are tight and straight. (kind of like a girl with tight jeans or baggy jeans).


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 7/10
> Thats a fair score. Personally not a fan of bushy single sleeved cables. I like them then they are tight and straight. *(kind of like a girl with tight jeans or baggy jeans)*.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Forgot to post here back when I got my 3rd GTX580 a month ago:
> 
> I know it's not perfect, but I don't think I can improve it any more without spending money, I refuse to spend more money on this rig until next Christmas holidays.


9/10 the cables need to be straightened out: EXAMPLE BELOW you should be able to do quite easily.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 9/10 the cables need to be straightened out: EXAMPLE BELOW you should be able to do quite easily.


Hey reaper the gtx 580 (same one as you is now only 550. same as the normal 3gb evga 1) Should i get this or the normal 1? How come this got so many cables? Is it loud?


----------



## _REAPER_

I love my GPUs I will not upgrade until the next version of Kepler comes out I think it will be like the 480/580 moment that Nvidia had where they release a better version after the first version.

The Classified has 2 8pin 1 6pin normally running close to 400watts at full load. Temps are good on AIR as well. I am not ever going to waterblock my GPUs again unless I buy them that way.. to much of a pain to reconfig your pc if everything is on water.

I cannot hear anything anyway I have been deployed for 6 time in 8 years..

SEMPER FI


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I love my GPUs I will not upgrade until the next version of Kepler comes out I think it will be like the 480/580 moment that Nvidia had where they release a better version after the first version.
> The Classified has 2 8pin 1 6pin normally running close to 400watts at full load. Temps are good on AIR as well. I am not ever going to waterblock my GPUs again unless I buy them that way.. to much of a pain to reconfig your pc if everything is on water.
> I cannot hear anything anyway I have been deployed for 6 time in 8 years..
> SEMPER FI


Thanks +rep


----------



## sandy cheeks

Still a work in progress but I feel a lot closer to my final goal of having a badass pc. I owe 90% of this build to OCN and the helpful people contributing to my knowledge of computers and there components. Thank you guys!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress but I feel a lot closer to my final goal of having a badass pc. I owe 90% of this build to OCN and the helpful people contributing to my knowledge of computers and there components. Thank you guys!


That is a nice build 10/10


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 9/10 the cables need to be straightened out: EXAMPLE BELOW you should be able to do quite easily.


You quoted the old picture.









This is the newest one with cables fixed (Almost completely







):


----------



## WarIV

55/10







__Reaper__ Just hard keep clean XD


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> How did you get the sleeve inside the connector? I couldn't get just the heat shrink itself to slide in.


Well I would love to tell you that I'm a bad ass cable sleever lol, but I bought these extensions. I know cheating I know, but with a full time job and a 1 year old at home, I just don't have the time to attempt sleeving yet









They are Bitfenix Alchemy cables:

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Well I would love to tell you that I'm a bad ass cable sleever lol, but I bought these extensions. I know cheating I know, but with a full time job and a 1 year old at home, I just don't have the time to attempt sleeving yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are Bitfenix Alchemy cables:
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/


They look slick. I might get me one haha


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Well I would love to tell you that I'm a bad ass cable sleever lol, but I bought these extensions. I know cheating I know, but with a full time job and a 1 year old at home, I just don't have the time to attempt sleeving yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are Bitfenix Alchemy cables:
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/


I have Bitfenix as well, they're great.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have Bitfenix as well, they're great.


yea i'm impressed, almost as much as with my Raven 3, it came in yesterday, holy hell I finally know what a nice case should be







I'll try to get some pics up tonight


----------



## Kelso88

I just wished the sleeved extension were not like over a foot long makes cable management harder lol

But for there price there so sweet


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> I just wished the sleeved extension were not like over a foot long makes cable management harder lol
> But for there price there so sweet


I agree with you here 6 inches or less would be about right, even with all the cable management space in the raven I had trouble stuffing all of my cables back there lol


----------



## GreenieGriz

Submitted for your criticism:

Front









Back









I plan to add a sheet of metal on the back with grommets for the cables to come out of.










Sent from the bear cave...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelso88*
> 
> I just wished the sleeved extension were not like over a foot long makes cable management harder lol
> But for there price there so sweet


You could custom order a different size from Lutro0 once he's taking orders again, he does custom length







However, they are quite a bit more pricey than BitFenix or NZXT extensions (but the quality is miles apart).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> You could custom order a different size from Lutro0 once he's taking orders again, he does custom length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, they are quite a bit more pricey than BitFenix or NZXT extensions (but the quality is miles apart).


yea I really wanted to have custom ones made, but I could barely scratch enough together to afford these







next build, if I don't attempt to sleeve my own, I'm definitely having them made by a pro


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea I really wanted to have custom ones made, but I could barely scratch enough together to afford these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next build, if I don't attempt to sleeve my own, I'm definitely having them made by a pro


Yeah, they're pretty expensive. If you use Paracord, its super cheap to do yourself







(I paid $35 shipped for 4x 50 ft pieces of different paracords, rofl)


----------



## regles

If you want to make sleeved cables easily and have that no heatshrink look then look at this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1183655/heat-shrink-free-paracord-sleeving-shrinkless-sleeving-anti-tangle-tool/0_20


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> If you want to make sleeved cables easily and have that no heatshrink look then look at this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1183655/heat-shrink-free-paracord-sleeving-shrinkless-sleeving-anti-tangle-tool/0_20


Honestly, that melting the Paracord technique doesn't work. I've been trying it for days and still can't get it to do that without extreme heat and then I definitely can't just twist it.


----------



## regles

It does work, I've done it. You need to use a flame and it is tough at first as its hot and you need to learn the technique. Keep at it and I guarantee that you'll do it.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> It does work, I've done it. You need to use a flame and it is tough at first as its hot and you need to learn the technique. Keep at it and I guarantee that you'll do it.


Maybe my Paracord 550 just has a high melting point, because it won't melt with a lighter unless I apply heat directly or on the connector for 15-20 seconds, and at that point I'm definitely not touching melting paracord, lol. I've gotten to the point of melting it and smushing it around the edge with scissors, which kind of works besides it not quite fitting in the connectors without some force (okay, a lot of force, lol).


----------



## Kelso88

Like themetal said I could jut afford the store bought ones and honestly there amazing looking.(looked threw 30 packs of each for the best looking ones)

And with not so much free spending money and kidS i am looking I had time to put em in let alone the time to go but em lol

And for the 2 6pins and the 24pin I paid like. $40's up here in Canada eh!

And I really wanted to get a sleeve kit of something but take me years to finish it


----------



## TheJesus

If you've ever wondered what A. Orange/black Camo Paracord looks like or B. braided cables look like, these are for you















They'll be going in my current build once I finish all of them and get stuff I'm waiting for.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> If you've ever wondered what A. Orange/black Camo Paracord looks like or B. braided cables look like, these are for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be going in my current build once I finish all of them and get stuff I'm waiting for.


They look great! I thought about doing a braided look, and still might. Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> They look great! I thought about doing a braided look, and still might. Can't wait to see your finished product.


Thanks









If anyone was wondering how to braid (I'm a dude so I never learned how, lol), here's the image that taught me:


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone was wondering how to braid (*I'm a dude* so I never learned how, lol), here's the image that taught me:


I know how and I'm a dude :O


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I know how and I'm a dude


Sisters? The only reason I can see for knowing braiding is hair or those things Deb was trying to sell in Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Sisters? The only reason I can see for knowing braiding is hair or those things Deb was trying to sell in Napoleon Dynamite.


Nope, I have a brother. I just know because I used to braid ropes when I had a few weak ones and needed a tow rope for my quad.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Nope, I have a brother. I just know because I used to braid ropes when I had a few weak ones and needed a tow rope for my quad.


Ah, that makes sense







I figured that braiding would be different, but now that I think about it







Lol.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that braiding would be different, but now that I think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.


It's pretty useful


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i have cable tied the two graphics cards after taking this picture so the gpu area seems cleaner than it does in the picture but oh well


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have cable tied the two graphics cards after taking this picture so the gpu area seems cleaner than it does in the picture but oh well


7/10

The cables aboe the hard drives could be cleaned up and is it posisble to run your CPU power under the mobo?


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Sisters? The only reason I can see for knowing braiding is hair or those things Deb was trying to sell in Napoleon Dynamite.


Lol, I figured it out myself.


----------



## regles

Yea, It felt intuitive to me. Don't know what the means...


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> Brand new HAF 922 !!! LIKE SMELL TEEN SPIRIT !!! ,,, nice case, and nice paint job !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10
> Now look that my 00$$ Custom Haf 922 build XD XD dont paint becaus dont have any money XD Faillure............. Student life XD
> 
> Front case 130mm Original 700W OC-Z Fan (Custom LED) ++ Original case 200mm Custom 8 to 4 branches+LED (8 to 4 not on pic)
> +Wrap !!! WHAT,,, I USE WRAP ??? Yea ,,, need to seal all PCU from dust and reach>> Extreme filtered POSITIVE air flow>> Extreme LOW air flow RESISTANCE
> 
> 3 short wire,,and dont have money to make new wire,,,, or just buy AX1200 Full Modular PSU and custom it with LED and Nice wire !!!
> 
> 1 OC-Z model have LED fan,,,no,,, is 100% Custom with 120mm fan.....this original 130 is mount on front case with custom LED
> 
> :O :O Where i going to cut all HDD/3.5" Bay..... extreme WC comming in summer,,,, and,,,emmm i need more space again.. i cant fit 480 in Haf 922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need 480mm WRad Tower XD XD
> Sry my bad picture !!
> U can see all picture in Little Project album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY !!!!


7/10 I would have flipped the PSU over or got extentions to run cables behind MB.


----------



## Evilsplashy

This is just a picture showing my cable management. It isn't anything interesting. I plan to do some cable sleeving so it looks much better. Rate?


----------



## snipekill2445

As it is it looks really good. No cables anywhere, but I'll rate 9./10 because they aren't sleeved yet. Will look great when they are.


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> If you want to make sleeved cables easily and have that no heatshrink look then look at this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1183655/heat-shrink-free-paracord-sleeving-shrinkless-sleeving-anti-tangle-tool/0_20


i may try this when i build my wife a new computer.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> As it is it looks really good. No cables anywhere, but I'll rate 9./10 because they aren't sleeved yet. Will look great when they are.


Thanks alot


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> 7/10 I would have flipped the PSU over or got extentions to run cables behind MB.


Please for the love of god and all that is holy remove a few of the pictures when you quote. My mouse scroll button bearings are gonna go out. lol Its just so BM. haha


----------



## quick death

Evilsplashy your avatar makes me laugh


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick death*
> 
> Evilsplashy your avatar makes me laugh


----------



## .theMetal

finally got it all put together:



and I had to show the hidden disk drive/fan controller









I need to remedy a grommet of some kind to hide the wires behind the mobo back you can see the yellow and stuff back behind there, I'll probably use some black tape or something along those lines

first time I get brave enough to mod this case those grey stripes are going to be blue


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> finally got it all put together:
> 
> 
> and I had to show the hidden disk drive/fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to remedy a grommet of some kind to hide the wires behind the mobo back you can see the yellow and stuff back behind there, I'll probably use some black tape or something along those lines
> first time I get brave enough to mod this case those grey stripes are going to be blue


9/10, a few cables could be tightened, but because of that killer hidden fan controller
it's 9.999999979/10


----------



## axipher

New update to build log for Canary Red, latest picture I have, did a little work since then, but that's pretty much the finished product

- Cable going to sound card is gone completely
- Fan cables running along top of motherboard are gone
- That damn loose wire on the 24-pin will just not stay up at all


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> finally got it all put together:
> 
> 
> and I had to show the hidden disk drive/fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to remedy a grommet of some kind to hide the wires behind the mobo back you can see the yellow and stuff back behind there, I'll probably use some black tape or something along those lines
> first time I get brave enough to mod this case those grey stripes are going to be blue


10/10 Looking good nice job with the cables


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> 7/10 I would have flipped the PSU over or got extentions to run cables behind MB.


hey ty man







im happy !!! so u have HAF 922 and u know it's impossible to flip PSU in top !!!!!! XD.... i just buy AX1200 and make extreme custom tressed and sleaved WIRE ++ plexi ++ LED


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*


Thats looks really good. I really like the Red and Black theme with a hint of blue here and there. 9/10 cause it is a little messy and cramped.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> New update to build log for Canary Red, latest picture I have, did a little work since then, but that's pretty much the finished product
> - Cable going to sound card is gone completely
> - Fan cables running along top of motherboard are gone
> - That damn loose wire on the 24-pin will just not stay up at all
> 
> Nice work in small tower ,,,,, 9.5/10


----------



## [email protected]

Small CASE! I bet all that airflow is so tiny inside there but at least it's water cooled. I'd give it a 71/2 cuz i ain't fond of very CRAMPED spaces when it comes to mid towers!


----------



## jameschisholm

I'm aware of the bundle in the small hdd cage lol


----------



## [email protected]

You can't route those behind the case too? I'm sure you got a hole down there to put through?


----------



## snipekill2445

Or maybe try to get a small piece of sheet metal and paint it the white, or maybe a thin piece of cardboard that's white.


----------



## _REAPER_

^^ what he said and you can route your sata cable a little better, but other than that good to go


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> finally got it all put together:
> 
> and I had to show the hidden disk drive/fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to remedy a grommet of some kind to hide the wires behind the mobo back you can see the yellow and stuff back behind there, I'll probably use some black tape or something along those lines
> first time I get brave enough to mod this case those grey stripes are going to be blue


What if you need to access the fan controller while reading a CD in the drive?









I say ummmm 9/10 on your cables. Would be 10 but I see a few colored cables on the right between the drive bays and the motherboard. And if you realllllly wanted to make it awesome you could sharpie or sleeve your fan wires that you can see on the tops of them.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> to make it awesome you could sharpie or sleeve your fan wires.


That is the most ingenius thing I've heard in a long time! I'm gonna try that on some of my fan cables now, there are 3 of them just at the top that you can see the red wires in the corner of your eye.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware of the bundle in the small hdd cage lol


Looks alot like mine, except I route my DVD drive cables through the gromet here:



9/10


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What if you need to access the fan controller while reading a CD in the drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say ummmm 9/10 on your cables. Would be 10 but I see a few colored cables on the right between the drive bays and the motherboard. And if you realllllly wanted to make it awesome you could sharpie or sleeve your fan wires that you can see on the tops of them.


actually thats a great idea I was trying to think of what to do about those wires on the fans haha I'm going to do some more with it tonight.

also the funny part about the dvd drive is is not even hooked up yet I don't have a sata cable long enough










thanks every one


----------



## fofamit

Looks kind of okay from the front:








And....








Oh non-modular power supplies.


----------



## jameschisholm

I had thought about a piece of sheet metal, and painting it white to cover that hdd cage opening. Also I'm finding it hard to route those cables behind the mobo tray because I found that my side panel had a bow effect in it when they were all behind there, so temporarily I pushed the remaining unused cables in that hdd cage.

I'll make another go of routing those cables I think, thanks all for the positive comments and suggestions. But first I need moar cable ties! haha


----------



## Xyro TR1

OCN broke my old post, and now it won't let me edit it. Thanks OCN!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fofamit*
> 
> Looks kind of okay from the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh non-modular power supplies.


The wires above and below the HDD cage need some zipties. Also, see if you can work with those fan cables - I know they are a pain.

7.5/10!









The sigrig:
(this is a little outdated - I have different SSDs, nicer SATA cables, and sound deadening all throughout the case now)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> New update to build log for Canary Red, latest picture I have, did a little work since then, but that's pretty much the finished product
> - Cable going to sound card is gone completely
> - Fan cables running along top of motherboard are gone
> - That damn loose wire on the 24-pin will just not stay up at all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> OCN broke my old post, and now it won't let me edit it. Thanks OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wires above and below the HDD cage need some zipties. Also, see if you can work with those fan cables - I know they are a pain.
> 7.5/10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sigrig:
> (this is a little outdated - I have different SSDs, nicer SATA cables, and sound deadening all throughout the case now)


Both of you guys have extremely beautiful rigs! I say 10/10 for you guys!!!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> EDIT:
> OCN broke this post, let's try that again....


That is nice 9.5/10 need to done something to hide the cables coming from your PSU.


----------



## lagittaja

Might as well quote this here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Oh well, might as well give a little update on this.
> I'm going to postpone this upgrade till further notice due to my financial situation.
> Hopefully I could do this maybe late summer or early fall.
> But I did do some work to my htpc. Like I said on the first post I had this Cooler Master Centurion 540 lying around. So I decided to transfer the rig from the crappy compucase 6T18BS to this.
> Here's some before and after shots. Old front fan is 92mm GT. The new front fan is Slip Stream 800rpm.


From Finland with Desire

E: Keep in mind, this case has NO cable management.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Looks good, where did you get that ROG decal?


Came with motherboard and got a second from ROG forums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 9.5/10 because the fan wire and another wire in tahe top left are not very well hidden. well done tho.
> and i love the dragon


Yeah, thought about that, need a bigger marker. Not much I can do about the LED wiring


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> That is nice 9.5/10 need to done something to hide the cables coming from your PSU.


I've got some plexi floating around... maybe I can form a housing for it! Matching the case's textured while paint job is going to be a pain in my backside, though...


----------



## jameschisholm

BEFORE



AFTER



Thanks for the helpful ideas everyone!

Wish there were more light in my room for the AFTER shot but it was late in the day :/


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> BEFORE
> ]
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/774577/width/600/height/450/flags/
> AFTER
> 
> Thanks for the helpful ideas everyone!


10/10 The before still looked awesome, but since you improved it greatly 10.5/10









Love that random cable sticking out in the after pic.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> AFTER
> 
> Thanks for the helpful ideas everyone!
> Wish there were more light in my room for the AFTER shot but it was late in the day :/


I give you a 9.25/10

-I would recommend putting a white plate in the small second HDD bay to hide the cables and the ugly hole behind. White Acrylic would be awsome.
-Tidying up the PSU output could also improve the look of your cable.

Great work


----------



## jameschisholm

Thank you! I'm happy with those scores







chuffed actually. I'll surely take on board your advice about the covering up of the hdd cage/cable hole and psu output area. I'll see what I can do.

Also the random cable coming out of the case are for the 2 side fans built on to the side panel. I honestly think the BEFORE shot came out much better than my AFTER shot in terms of lighting/quality, mostly it's because I didn't have the case in front of the window for the AFTER, I'll have to have another go.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> OCN broke my old post, and now it won't let me edit it. Thanks OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sigrig:
> (this is a little outdated - I have different SSDs, nicer SATA cables, and sound deadening all throughout the case now)


Xyro, I would say maybe get a permament marker and black-out all the red/yellow/etc wires on the H80 and your TX850. Also look into a black/white or red/black or blue/black sticker for your TX850 to get rid of the random yellow'ness.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fofamit*
> 
> Looks kind of okay from the front:


9.5/10, I'd just find a way of hiding the HDD cables in the bottom right.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


So many colors, yet so beautifully done!
Great 10/10

Keeping in mind it's a non modular PSU. Good job









Only 1 little thingy, the two cable that come out of the water block. Not a problem, but if sleeved...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Love that random cable sticking out in the after pic.


lol
panel fan cable


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lol
> panel fan cable


OH GOD happens to me too!
Then you try to close the panel, and the thing sticks out at the last second.


----------



## 5prout

Front:


Back:


That's what I have at the moment, but, I ordered parts to upgrade, so things will be changing around a bit.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Front:
> 
> Back:
> 
> That's what I have at the moment, but, I ordered parts to upgrade, so things will be changing around a bit.


6/10
The IDE makes things so much worse.
Try to hide some cables in the back!
But post back when you upgrade!


----------



## wireeater

I "HAD" red braided NZXT cables coming in from Amazon but they sat in my placed orders for over a week and never mentioned back order or anything. Contacted customer support last night and they told me the had no idea when I'd get them but they'd standard ship them to me for free... I told them no thanks and canceled. All I got was 1 8pin so I put that in the case. I was supposed to get the 24pin and 4 6pins for the cards, ah well.

Here is the case after rewiring it last weekend. Nothing special. This was before I painted the case.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> 6/10
> The IDE makes things so much worse.
> Try to hide some cables in the back!
> But post back when you upgrade!


I got rid of the IDE cable, but I don't have a good picture with it gone, so it'll be in the pictures of when I get my upgrade put in.
Alright I will try to do that. Thanks for the suggestions! I will definitely post back once I have upgraded!


----------



## tK FuRY

@wireeater, 9/10 looks very good. clean and simple

Tough angle to get a good picture but you get it. Needs a decent amount of improvement unfortunately.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> I got rid of the IDE cable, but I don't have a good picture with it gone, so it'll be in the pictures of when I get my upgrade put in.
> Alright I will try to do that. Thanks for the suggestions! I will definitely post back once I have upgraded!


OH nice nice!
Will check when you put it up!
Have fun upgrading!!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> OH nice nice!
> Will check when you put it up!
> Have fun upgrading!!


Thanks







. I can't wait to get the parts!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> AFTER
> 
> Thanks for the helpful ideas everyone!
> Wish there were more light in my room for the AFTER shot but it was late in the day :/


Looks much better...


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishie36*
> 
> I'm going head to head with sladesurfer!


LOL WOW

amazing how the inside of computer has changed...

6 years, WOW!


----------



## snipekill2445

lol, back in the day that was a really good computer. Then again, even now it's still a good pc, but not comparable to High end gaming system.


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> hey ty man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im happy !!! so u have HAF 922 and u know it's impossible to flip PSU in top !!!!!! XD.... i just buy AX1200 and make extreme custom tressed and sleaved WIRE ++ plexi ++ LED


I got a dust filter, removed the grill on my psu and flipped it facing down.


----------



## Bonkers

Probably not excellent, Ive gotta go back and situate the back panel a good bit. Just think I need to fix some of the cable routing really. Heres the front though.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Probably not excellent, Ive gotta go back and situate the back panel a good bit. Just think I need to fix some of the cable routing really. Heres the front though.


dark/10


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> I got a dust filter, removed the grill on my psu and flipped it facing down.


and u got good lenght wire to go behind MB ???

I wana see my Custom PSU







XD XD


----------



## .theMetal

Round two:

I did a few more things I took the white stickers off of the fans at the bottom, and colored the fan wires black. I also covered the holes back behind the mobo tray to hide the colored wires back there and I put some anti- kink coil around the hoses and stuff.



what do you guys think now?


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> and u got good lenght wire to go behind MB ???
> I wana see my Custom PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD XD


Just enough!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> 
> what do you guys think now?


That looks great! 10/10. The cables and tubes look awesome.


----------



## Smo

Updated;










(I've since tied the PSU cables tighter with a black cable tie but the camera's on charge :/).


----------



## kcuestag

10/10!

I'd put the rest of the HDD swaps/bays though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 10/10!
> I'd put the rest of the HDD swaps/bays though.


You PC could look like that without those 3 x GTX580s


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Updated;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've since tied the PSU cables tighter with a black cable tie but the camera's on charge :/).


That looks really good. 9.95/10 just cause there are lots of colours, like blue and red. But that very tidy, great job.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Updated;
> (I've since tied the PSU cables tighter with a black cable tie but the camera's on charge :/).


looks good, do you use the original case fans? also is there room for a graphics card to hang off the left side of the motherboard by 1 slot width?


----------



## Fasista

Mine!











Next update SLI GTX 580 or SLI 670


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> Mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next update SLI GTX 580 or SLI 670


You just got the itch? Those 560tis can't be not enough? (assuming you're just at 1080p)


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Round two:
> I did a few more things I took the white stickers off of the fans at the bottom, and colored the fan wires black. I also covered the holes back behind the mobo tray to hide the colored wires back there and I put some anti- kink coil around the hoses and stuff.
> 
> what do you guys think now?


10/10 your cables "flow" really well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Updated;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've since tied the PSU cables tighter with a black cable tie but the camera's on charge :/).


10/10 with the psu cables tighter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> Mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next update SLI GTX 580 or SLI 670


9/10
sleeve the gpu cables
route the optical drive cables through the closest gromet
tuck the sata, front panel power/reset/led, and front panel usb/audio under the tray
still looks really good though!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Round two:
> I did a few more things I took the white stickers off of the fans at the bottom, and colored the fan wires black. I also covered the holes back behind the mobo tray to hide the colored wires back there and I put some anti- kink coil around the hoses and stuff.
> 
> what do you guys think now?


10/10 much better..


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Updated;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've since tied the PSU cables tighter with a black cable tie but the camera's on charge :/).


10/10 good to go..


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You just got the itch? Those 560tis can't be not enough? (assuming you're just at 1080p)


^^ Agree but 580s are good to go.. I am going to wait for the second version of kepler to come out before I upgrade I am happy with the level of performance I am getting thus far,.


----------



## jameschisholm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Looks much better...








A better AFTER shot







Lowered the exposure to get more of a glow from the fans but the sun wasn't having it!


----------



## WarIV

10//10 10/10 10/10 3 GOLD MEDAIL


----------



## lewtontric




----------



## jameschisholm

10/10


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewtontric*


What rear-exhaust fan is that? Is it better than the stock 800D's fan?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewtontric*


Wow! That is so awesome. 100/10 from me


----------



## lewtontric

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What rear-exhaust fan is that? Is it better than the stock 800D's fan?


Its the Aerocool Shark, better in all aspects compared to stock fans in my opnion.


----------



## WarIV

GG 10/10


----------



## popita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewtontric*


Nice!!! Do yo make a photo witch the fans on ? This fans are leds?

Sorry for my english


----------



## lewtontric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popita*
> 
> Nice!!! Do yo make a photo witch the fans on ? This fans are leds?
> Sorry for my english


Im without any camera at the moment. I removed the leds of the fans.


----------



## sandy cheeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> and u got good lenght wire to go behind MB ???
> I wana see my Custom PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD XD


Umm not to be rude but what is custom about it? You changed the stock fan to a led fan? No sleeving?


----------



## WarIV

no,,, i replace original 130mm by 120mm stock HAF 922 (Custom LED spot) (Custom LED)








i mount original 130mm OC-Z in 5.25" Bay with screw,black tape and wrap !!! becaus he most powerfull on 12V
im husla !! i make war with nothing !!! all this case mod (Little project album) cost 00$$$$ !!!!

[/quote] Umm not to be rude but what is custom about it? You changed the stock fan to a led fan? No sleeving? [/quote]


----------



## .theMetal

thanks all for the rating


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> no,,, i replace original 130mm by 120mm stock HAF 922 (Custom LED spot) (Custom LED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mount original 130mm OC-Z in 5.25" Bay with screw,black tape and wrap !!! becaus he most powerfull on 12V
> im husla !! i make war with nothing !!! all this case mod (Little project album) cost 00$$$$ !!!!


Umm not to be rude but what is custom about it? You changed the stock fan to a led fan? No sleeving? [/quote]

[/quote]

wat


----------



## robcoo37

Tell me what you all think


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> 
> Tell me what you all think


I like it, But I would route the GPU cables lower to show off your psu cable


----------



## dzags18

First time build and first post, go easy


----------



## robcoo37

I like it, color scheme looks good to me


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewtontric*


This is awesome, 10/10. What sleeve is the 24 pin? Looks quite thin.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzags18*
> 
> First time build and first post, go easy










very clean 9/10 !!! +1Rep New OCN RIG !!!!


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Umm not to be rude but what is custom about it? You changed the stock fan to a led fan? No sleeving?


[/quote]
wat[/quote]

original 130mm OC-Z fan is right there (Home LED Mod)







Because OC-Z 130 on 12V is very most powerful of 120mm CM ,,,,,,,, And i fit 120mm CM (Home LED emplacement +LED) IN PSU,,right on 12V Rail














all mod presented in ""Little Projec Album"" can be make by all with all HAF series case (im not sure,,,so look good )




:O :O u remove LED on very nice fan ?? XD














Why ?? 24/24 PCU in bedroom right ?? lolll In these the moment, with a bit of money, I mod a little circuit with switch, transistor and relay for all LED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewtontric*
> 
> Im without any camera at the moment. I removed the leds of the fans.


----------



## Aregvan

I still don't get how people route their CD drive sata and power without being seen!

The top is a fan controller, so I need the sata power to molex, and the CD need sata power and sata cable. But I see other's rigs and there are no cables there, but still have cd drives.

How should I go about of hiding said cables?


----------



## pepejovi

Magic. And a whole lotta duct tape.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Magic. And a whole lotta duct tape.


RIGHT!
I am all out of duct tape, magic it is than!


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Magic. And a whole lotta duct tape.


its easy and very low 0$ cost..... if you take time,,u can make clean job !! temporarily when u got money and make better mod


----------



## lewtontric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> This is awesome, 10/10. What sleeve is the 24 pin? Looks quite thin.


My blue cables are sleeved with paracord.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> :O :O u remove LED on very nice fan ?? XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ?? 24/24 PCU in bedroom right ?? lolll In these the moment, with a bit of money, I mod a little circuit with switch, transistor and relay for all LED


I like the blue blades while the fans are on, so I removed the leds, I think now its better look than before.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzags18*
> 
> First time build and first post, go easy


8/10
good work man, just straighten and tighten all the cables. and work on getting ur drive cables hidden more
use the rig builder to put ur rig up in ur sig.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> 
> Tell me what you all think


I really like what you have going here, but all I recommend you do is to somehow coverup your blue PSU label. If you can do that then I'd say it's perfect!


----------



## robcoo37

yeah i know that is throwing it off...ill have to figure something out


----------



## Hydroplane

Sorry for the low quality pic, I forgot I left my camera's ISO at 3200










I call it "the spine" lol


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Sorry for the low quality pic, I forgot I left my camera's ISO at 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it "the spine" lol


good job bro,


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> yeah i know that is throwing it off...ill have to figure something out


3m dinoc.
problem solved


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> good job bro,


That's about the best cable management I'm going to get in my case, lol


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 3m dinoc.
> problem solved


Best reply ever! It would look mint, as long as you did other parts as well. Maybe like the whole interior of the case? OR maybe just the 5.25" bays. Hmm makes me think of doing something very similar.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Sorry for the low quality pic, I forgot I left my camera's ISO at 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it "the spine" lol


Wow, that looks a little old... lol, not as bad as the PC A built for my friend. I had to stuff ALL the wires into the spare 5.35" bay lol, and at one stage we had to try and get a Sata cord... It took us about 10 minutes, just to find a cable....


----------



## audioholic

Heres a before and after shot...sorry for the really bad cell phone pics!
BEFORE:

AFTER:


Now I am in the process of sleeving all my cables. Thats a lot of fun...not really..but it looks pretty good. Not comparing to the awesome work of some people but for a first timer
I dont think its that bad.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Wow, that looks a little old... lol, not as bad as the PC A built for my friend. I had to stuff ALL the wires into the spare 5.35" bay lol, and at one stage we had to try and get a Sata cord... It took us about 10 minutes, just to find a cable....


It's only a four year old case... it was really high end at the time, cost me almost $400. It's huge but not really laid out well, look at how big my 4870x2 is in comparison lol and I've got room for another PSU









This was before designs like the Corsair 800D came out where you could hide all the cables behind the motherboard tray


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow you've done a pretty good job man. The sleeving is coming along well, but the cable management looks awesome compared to how it was! I'd rate 9/10 cause it is still a little messy (sorry







)


----------



## audioholic

Yea. Im hoping after all the sleeving is done it willl look much nicer.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

How about this:


----------



## kcuestag

9/10 I would get some sleeving extensions.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> How about this:


good job on cables 9/10
that thing is sexy. i havent seen a case with a silver interior look that good in a while. nice choice on the tubing too.,


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Tubing is clear - that's the color of koolance's blue coolant.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Tubing is clear - that's the color of koolance's blue coolant.


well then, nice choice on the coolant.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

lol, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 9/10 I would get some sleeving extensions.


I thought about it, but there's so little room in there, and the AX850 cables are LONG, and they're all black and sleeved - so pretty...


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*


For a first time, it's FABULOUS!!

It looks great, keep working on it!


----------



## happynutz420

First build ever.....


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> First build ever.....


nice job







9/10 +1 Rep New OCN RIG


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> 
> 
> First build ever.....


not bad, but i would take the cpu power and route it behind the mobo, put the second hdd cage in, run the dvd drive wires upward, run the front panel wires to the hole below it, pull out ur psu and move ur usb or audio cables behind it to the holes to go behind the tray, and tighten up the cables under the hdd.

compared to my first build. well done.
overall 5/10, but 10/10 for having little experience.
also join the phantom 410 club here


----------



## robcoo37

looks good, i would probably run that 4pin mobo pwr cable through the back, im pretty sure you can cause my brother has the same case


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> For a first time, it's FABULOUS!!
> It looks great, keep working on it!


yea,,very nice work


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is my setup. Half way though is the cables. Please rate


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is my setup. Half way though is the cables. Please rate


How many times have you posted your rig in this thread lol.
Also, why did you go with the 550ti sli setup? 192bit on 2gb doesn't make much sense. Let alone in SLI.

*1.5k posts woohoo*


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Might as well quote this here
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Oh well, might as well give a little update on this.
> I'm going to postpone this upgrade till further notice due to my financial situation.
> Hopefully I could do this maybe late summer or early fall.
> But I did do some work to my htpc. Like I said on the first post I had this Cooler Master Centurion 540 lying around. So I decided to transfer the rig from the crappy compucase 6T18BS to this.
> Here's some before and after shots. Old front fan is 92mm GT. The new front fan is Slip Stream 800rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Finland with Desire
> 
> E: Keep in mind, this case has NO cable management.
Click to expand...

Lmao this probably was so hideous that no one even bothered to say anything lolol.

And the last few pages, damn so many nice looking builds









From Finland with Desire


----------



## snipekill2445

There are some nice builds on the last pages, but you just broke the streak with that









I remember when I first had a computer with no space behind the motherboard tray, and no holes. Had to shove the cables in every spare space I could find lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> How many times have you posted your rig in this thread lol.
> Also, why did you go with the 550ti sli setup? 192bit on 2gb doesn't make much sense. Let alone in SLI.
> *1.5k posts woohoo*


*UPDATE*


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> There are some nice builds on the last pages, but you just broke the streak with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I first had a computer with no space behind the motherboard tray, and no holes. Had to shove the cables in every spare space I could find lol


Hahah indeed








Fortunately this is just my rig #2 and utilized as dvr/general media/spider solitaire.
So the inside looks really dont matter as long as it works and is stable since this is running 24/7.
Thankfully my main rig is prettier









From Finland with Desire


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> How many times have you posted your rig in this thread lol.
> Also, why did you go with the 550ti sli setup? 192bit on 2gb doesn't make much sense. Let alone in SLI.
> *1.5k posts woohoo*


Us over in the 7950/70 thread still don't understand since he had one...


----------



## macarule

heres mine


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> heres mine


Like it























Nice job


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> heres mine


Awesome, what extensions are you using?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Awesome, what extensions are you using?


They are actually off ebay i dont know what they are made out of but they re good quality, i few sleeves have come out of there heatshrink but ohwell







its cheap too!


----------



## tr4zz0id

Hey guys, here's mine! It's more of a "help me make this better" post, since I really wanna get it as clean as some of you guys. So, any suggestions?


----------



## kcuestag

7/10.

I would try to route the rear fan cable around the fan it's self to make it shorter and less visible.

Also the cables behind the HDD cage could be more hidden as well, other than that it looks pretty good!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzags18*
> 
> First time build and first post, go easy


Nice and clean 10/10


----------



## Jayjr1105

This was a build for a customer a few weeks ago. If customers ever get curious enough to peek inside I want them to say "wow" to the build quality


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> How about this:


8/10 I would route the GPU cables down instead of up


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> looks good, i would probably run that 4pin mobo pwr cable through the back, im pretty sure you can cause my brother has the same case


^^ what he said


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzags18*
> 
> First time build and first post, go easy


Really nice and clean however the orange color in the cables and the orange in the ram and water lines being a different shade would drive me nuts







All black cables and an all black PSU would have made this a 10/10


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 
> This was a build for a customer a few weeks ago. If customers ever get curious enough to peek inside I want them to say "wow" to the build quality


or they will freak out because there's no cables


----------



## tr4zz0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 7/10.
> I would try to route the rear fan cable around the fan it's self to make it shorter and less visible.
> Also the cables behind the HDD cage could be more hidden as well, other than that it looks pretty good!


Ok, will try that! Then I'll post back here for some more feedback (and hopefully a better picture







)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr4zz0id*
> 
> Hey guys, here's mine! It's more of a "help me make this better" post, since I really wanna get it as clean as some of you guys. So, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So you definitely have a lot of stuff hidden, where it can be hidden. I would rate 7/10. My suggestion is to take some black electrical tape and cover up all those ends of the wires that way there are nothing but black lines, that is if you dont sleeve, which is the best option







. also it looks like you could skooch a few things back behind the mother board tray or behind the hard drive stack.

and the obvious exhaust fan wire, my suggestion there is get an adapter for 4 pin molex to three pin and run it back behind the motherboard to connect straight to the power supply. I bought a fan controller for mine so I didn't have to have any fan wires connected to the mother board they all hide and discretely connect to the controller.

thats my 2 cents there


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> 
> First build ever.....


That isn't actually a Diablotek PSU is it...

8/10 cables though


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> That isn't actually a Diablotek PSU is it...
> 8/10 cables though


Haha, I was going to say the same thing. CPU fan is on the wrong side as well unless he has a "pull only" setup.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Haha, I was going to say the same thing. CPU fan is on the wrong side as well unless he has a "pull only" setup.


Both work fine although push would be better indeed.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Us over in the 7950/70 thread still don't understand since he had one...


I'm in the confused boat as well.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 
> This was a build for a customer a few weeks ago. If customers ever get curious enough to peek inside I want them to say "wow" to the build quality


Can you flip the HDDs around? And put the bundle of extra cables at the top behind the 5.25" bays instead, if they'll fit. And maybe black tape the power switch/led/etc connectors (which are in a weird place on that motherboard) Other than that I don't see anything you could improve with that case.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Can you flip the HDDs around? And put the bundle of extra cables at the top behind the 5.25" bays instead, if they'll fit. And maybe black tape the power switch/led/etc connectors (which are in a weird place on that motherboard) Other than that I don't see anything you could improve with that case.


I think the case is too narrow for the hard drives and cables to be reversed but I'll give it a try next time.


----------



## IrishCarBomb

Crummy picture, if anyone has any tips to get these hid better lay em on me.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Haha, I was going to say the same thing. CPU fan is on the wrong side as well unless he has a "pull only" setup.


yea its pull only, but its soon to be replaced by a new cpu cooler. and had to go with diablotek because of budget, im in college so i have a limited income.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> yea its pull only, but its soon to be replaced by a new cpu cooler. and had to go with diablotek because of budget, im in college so i have a limited income.


may i ask how much u paid for that unit?


----------



## OverClocker55

*My Minecraft/COD4 Server







*


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IrishCarBomb*
> 
> Crummy picture, if anyone has any tips to get these hid better lay em on me.


Get some tie wraps and stickers to lay flat on the ground you can get from Radio Shack. Or just get a dremel and start making holes to hide everything! Worst case, get a new mid tower! They're fairly cheap these days! Better case, better airflow and BEST cable management!


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> may i ask how much u paid for that unit?


ya i got it for $60 or 65 i believe


----------



## WaRTaco

What you guys think? I just did it right now.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> ya i got it for $60 or 65 i believe


i got my 750tx for that much.


----------



## White Fire

Wow, 65$ for a diablotek? I see them everywhere for 20-30$


----------



## LilScrappyD

from the looks of it he has a UL series diablotek psu which seems to have decent reviews (so far) on newegg.
big turnaround from all their other PSUs.
although id have gotten a different PSU myself,
based on the specs on newegg they put out decent amperage on +12 for the $.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> 
> What you guys think? I just did it right now.


Looking okay.
Is there anyway to rotate the HDD cage so the wires for HDs are not visible?
It looks like the top fan power is a bit stretched. Try to get an extension either to molex or 3 pin to 3 pin, so that you can run it from the walls, and not in the middle of the case.
The gpu cables look okay. If you sleeve all the cables, ESPECIALLY the 24 pin, it would look excellent!

Also weird cable hugging the CD drive. Try to push that back to the top of the drive.
For that mobo, since the satas are placed to go out wards instead of to the side, it looks just fine.

Good job!

I hopes this helped.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> from the looks of it he has a UL series diablotek psu which seems to have decent reviews (so far) on newegg.
> big turnaround from all their other PSUs.
> although id have gotten a different PSU myself,
> based on the specs on newegg they put out decent amperage on +12 for the $.


Yea it seemed to have pretty good reviews and it was on sale at the time, and thats why i bought it, i just wanted something decent priced until i can get the money together for a 1000+watt psu.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Yea it seemed to have pretty good reviews and it was on sale at the time, and thats why i bought it, i just wanted something decent priced until i can get the money together for a 1000+watt psu.


dont let people get you down. alot of members on here are very biased when it comes to PSUs.
its either seasonic/corsair or go home. on another note, your rig doesnt need anywhere near 1000w,
let alone 775w. i personally would have went for a 500-600w psu which probably would have been less.
none-the-less that psu is fine as its not running anywhere near its efficiency rating so i wouldnt sweat it


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> dont let people get you down. alot of members on here are very biased when it comes to PSUs.
> its either seasonic/corsair or go home. on another note, your rig doesnt need anywhere near 1000w,
> let alone 775w. i personally would have went for a 500-600w psu which probably would have been less.
> none-the-less that psu is fine as its not running anywhere near its efficiency rating so i wouldnt sweat it


Thank you! It gets the job done, and i have enough headroom for future upgrades.


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Looking okay.
> Is there anyway to rotate the HDD cage so the wires for HDs are not visible?
> It looks like the top fan power is a bit stretched. Try to get an extension either to molex or 3 pin to 3 pin, so that you can run it from the walls, and not in the middle of the case.
> The gpu cables look okay. If you sleeve all the cables, ESPECIALLY the 24 pin, it would look excellent!
> Also weird cable hugging the CD drive. Try to push that back to the top of the drive.
> For that mobo, since the satas are placed to go out wards instead of to the side, it looks just fine.
> Good job!
> I hopes this helped.


Thanks, i learned the Antec 900 isn't cable management friendly


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> Thanks, i learned the Antec 900 isn't cable management friendly


Oh I guess I learned as well. I didn't know. But for that much management you put in. It looks really good.
If sleeved though... you would want to have every cable showing.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> 
> Tell me what you all think


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> I really like what you have going here, but all I recommend you do is to somehow coverup your blue PSU label. If you can do that then I'd say it's perfect!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> yeah i know that is throwing it off...ill have to figure something out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 3m dinoc.
> problem solved


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> Best reply ever! It would look mint, as long as you did other parts as well. Maybe like the whole interior of the case? OR maybe just the 5.25" bays. Hmm makes me think of doing something very similar.


hey instead of the 3m dinoc you could make a new sticker like in this thread
i altered one of his HX750w stickers into a HX850w for you because i couldnt find a HX850 in the thread
here it is

i wont take credit for it...it was all *Jammo2k5*


----------



## robcoo37

thanks that is awesome i will definitely look into it


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> thanks that is awesome i will definitely look into it


no problem man


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> hey instead of the 3m dinoc you could make a new sticker like in this thread
> i altered one of his HX750w stickers into a HX850w for you because i couldnt find a HX850 in the thread
> here it is
> 
> i wont take credit for it...it was all *Jammo2k5*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> thanks that is awesome i will definitely look into it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> no problem man


Thinking of getting back into this now i have more free time


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> hey instead of the 3m dinoc you could make a new sticker like in this thread
> i altered one of his HX750w stickers into a HX850w for you because i couldnt find a HX850 in the thread
> here it is
> 
> i wont take credit for it...it was all *Jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robcoo37*
> 
> thanks that is awesome i will definitely look into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> no problem man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking of getting back into this now i have more free time
Click to expand...

I think that would be awesome i really like your work
Sent from my NXM726HN using Tapatalk


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Hmm..doesn't look nearly as dusty when the light isnt shining on it.

The cable running out isn't sleeved but it just runs to the door fan so it remains unseen. I was fed up with the sleeving by the time i got that far


----------



## audioholic

Just thought I would give you guys an update..i know this isnt a post your sleeving thread..but it is cables after all...and I am sorry for the picture quality...taken with a cell phone
enjoy







..


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Ignore the cable under the hose from the rad, that pic was from putting it together.. No longer there













What score do i get?









edit: Photobucket wont work for me ***... Size is tiny! - Changed to OCN


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0k3nLiNk*
> 
> Ignore the cable under the hose from the rad, that pic was from putting it together.. No longer there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What score do i get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Photobucket wont work for me ***... Size is tiny!


Take out the "th_" part. Here you go:


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Ha thanks, i think Chrome doesnt agree with it from work


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> 
> Hmm..doesn't look nearly as dusty when the light isnt shining on it.
> The cable running out isn't sleeved but it just runs to the door fan so it remains unseen. I was fed up with the sleeving by the time i got that far


i work on best home made DUSTY FILTER solution on HAF SERIE
look there i have multi post for dusty problem on HAF serie !! is HAF serie thread http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/18100_100#post_16682693


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0k3nLiNk*
> 
> Ignore the cable under the hose from the rad, that pic was from putting it together.. No longer there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What score do i get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Photobucket wont work for me ***... Size is tiny! - Changed to OCN


OH GOD SO CLEAN!
9.8/10

If mobo and gpu sleeved...10/10

Really beautiful.


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Hah thanks







I may just buy sleeved extensions, i cant be bothered with having to take it all apart.... AGAIN!!


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0k3nLiNk*
> 
> Hah thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may just buy sleeved extensions, i cant be bothered with having to take it all apart.... AGAIN!!


You're Welcome









Yeah I know what you mean... but it's fun to do it all over.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0k3nLiNk*
> 
> Hah thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may just buy sleeved extensions, i cant be bothered with having to take it all apart.... AGAIN!!


There good but add alot of cables to the back. My 650D barely closes


----------



## ihatelolcats

i have a slight problem...
i cut some holes in my antec 300 for cable management. they worked out really well on the inside, i'll post some pictures when i get my heatsink on.
the tradeoff was, i can't close the side panel behind the motherboard. the cables are too fat

i kind of feel like giving up on it. im not sure what to do


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> 
> What you guys think? I just did it right now.


Not bad. If you had a dremel and made another hole you could hide a LOT more


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have a slight problem...
> i cut some holes in my antec 300 for cable management. they worked out really well on the inside, i'll post some pictures when i get my heatsink on.
> the tradeoff was, i can't close the side panel behind the motherboard. the cables are too fat
> i kind of feel like giving up on it. im not sure what to do


Try to fan them out. Do not stack cables.


----------



## snipekill2445

What you need to do it really try hard to close the side panel. Push it in as hard as you can until you can put the first screw in. I do it all the time with my stacked cables.


----------



## ihatelolcats

managed to get it shut with more duct tape to fan out the cables. i think it's bulging slightly. if antec made it just 5mm wider back there...
thanks for the tips


----------



## OverClocker55

My Little Lan/HTPC


----------



## SimpleTech

A rig I built for my uncle (minus the 5770).


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My Little Lan/HTPC


So you're 14 and you have an HTPC and your parents allow you to go to LAN Parties? Wow.

9/10 cables


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> So you're 14 and you have an HTPC and your parents allow you to go to LAN Parties? Wow.
> 9/10 cables


LOL The lan parties are fun. I went to CES 2012 and going to a Corsair 1 soon. Also I have little parties where like 15 friends bring there pc's and xboxes and we setup and game all weekend


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL The lan parties are fun. I went to CES 2012 and going to a Corsair 1 soon. Also I have little parties where like 15 friends bring there pc's and xboxes and we setup and game all weekend


I'm amazed.. They let you do this alone?


----------



## Ghooble

You're 14..and went to Vegas for a convention.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You're 14..and went to Vegas for a convention.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You're 14..and went to Vegas for a convention.


I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Last time we had this discussion a mod had to delete a couple pages of this thread (or actually I think it was the computer room pics thread)
Edit: nevermind, I'm just going to delete this part of my post before it happens again.


----------



## snipekill2445

Your only spoiled if your not grateful for what you have.


----------



## jtom320

Bad pic. I can't stand the non-painted interior of my case and am going to be moving to an 810 switch soon. I did the cables up as best I could though. Also the top intake fans are located outside of the case because of the radiator. They have cool grills though so it doesn't look that bad. Overall the 912 is a great case for 50 bucks, but it's a 50 dollar case if that makes any sense.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I'm 12 and what is this?


Oh you


----------



## Ghooble

Spammmm


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Spammmm


I think his post is really relevant to the topic, what are you talking about?


----------



## audioholic

You're just saying that cuz youre Jesus


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I'm 12 and what is this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Last time we had this discussion a mod had to delete a couple pages of this thread (or actually I think it was the computer room pics thread)
> Edit: nevermind, I'm just going to delete this part of my post before it happens again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You're 14..and went to Vegas for a convention.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I'm amazed.. They let you do this alone?


LOL guys my dad had a meeting there the same week so I went along with my 18 year old brother


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Your only spoiled if your not grateful for what you have.


A saying that's likely not very relevant to cables, but a great one nonetheless.


----------



## snipekill2445

All of the comments on this page, and almost all on the next page are also
















But yes, Back on topic is a great idea.


----------



## OverClocker55

Bunch of







Noobs


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> All of the comments on this page, and almost all on the *previous* page are also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, Back on topic is a great idea.


Fixed.


----------



## snipekill2445

oh, oops....


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Your only spoiled if your not grateful for what you have.


True.

But what if you're a homeless person? They're grateful for what they have.. But since they would want more like a house or food, that makes them spoiled?


----------



## _REAPER_

^ A little off topic ^


----------



## .theMetal

I don't check the cables thread for one evening and get back on to the discussion of grateful homeless people haha. good band name.


----------



## White Fire

Lol. Nobody is posting any cables to rate -.-


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Lol. Nobody is posting any cables to rate -.-


lol, good point


----------



## Jayjr1105

Best I could do without a modular in a mATX case.. Gaming build for my brother.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do without a modular in a mATX case.. Gaming build for my brother.


good job working with what ya got. Don't really see any obvious ways to improve, unless you built a cover for the wire wad at the bottom. I say 9.5/10

looks like a nice budget build what are the specs?


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 
> Best I could do without a modular in a mATX case.. Gaming build for my brother.


That is an awesome looking build. Cables are pretty good, but I like how dense that thing is. 9.5/10 cables, not much room to work with.


----------



## jtom320

Everyone missed mine with all the talk about 14 year old boys. Here it is again.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> good job working with what ya got. Don't really see any obvious ways to improve, unless you built a cover for the wire wad at the bottom. I say 9.5/10
> looks like a nice budget build what are the specs?


It's an NZXT Vulcan case (which I miss dearly)
Biostar TA880GU3+ AM3 board
Phenom X4 840 @ 3.6
8 gigs of TEAM DDR3
EVGA GTX 480 1.5gb (the one on sale now for $210 shipped!)
Rosewill aftermarket cooler and 530w green power supply

Runs BF3 on ultra (60 fps avg) on a non HD res monitor









And yes I dispise the wire "wad" but didn't make sense to spend $30 more on the same power just for modular. It's not going to be mine for long anyway.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Everyone missed mine with all the talk about 14 year old boys. Here it is again.


Looks good, could maybe replace the black zip-ties on the PCIe power cables with white ones.


----------



## White Fire

@jtom

I saw it, just didn't rate.

9.5/10


----------



## OverClocker55

Well maybe if everyone just ignored the fact that I'm 14 and just rated builds and stuff this wouldn't happen. LOL


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> @jtom
> I saw it, just didn't rate.
> 9.5/10


Cool I was just really curious what people though. Honestly I really hate this case but I did my best with it. I'll be getting a switch 810 but I want to plan it around WCing so I won't be jumping in right away.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> It's an NZXT Vulcan case (which I miss dearly)
> Biostar TA880GU3+ AM3 board
> Phenom X4 840 @ 3.6
> 8 gigs of TEAM DDR3
> EVGA GTX 480 1.5gb (the one on sale now for $210 shipped!)
> Rosewill aftermarket cooler and 530w green power supply
> Runs BF3 on ultra (60 fps avg) on a non HD res monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I dispise the wire "wad" but didn't make sense to spend $30 more on the same power just for modular. It's not going to be mine for long anyway.


Nice I dig it. and I don't blame you for not buying the modular, or covering the wires for that matter since its not your machine I think you've outdone your self as is lol


----------



## OverClocker55

*No one rated me last time







Just complained about my age. Please Rate







*


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *No one rated me last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just complained about my age. Please Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 Functionality

8/10 Looks

Front panel cables just pop out, I would un-wrap them and make 90 degree runs. Also the 24-pin cable could be bundled a little neater, but great work


----------



## OverSightX

Here's mine again. Don't remember getting any rating and I'm bored at work. The only part that really bothers me (even though not much) is the PSU main cables. I couldn't Flip it.


----------



## axipher

9.5/10

Could tidy the PCIe power bundles a little and the spacing on your anti-kink coils is off and distracts the eye.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *No one rated me last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just complained about my age. Please Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


9/10
I see the case has no cable management..

And I didn't complain.. I'm actually


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



13


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 10/10 Functionality
> 8/10 Looks
> Front panel cables just pop out, I would un-wrap them and make 90 degree runs. Also the 24-pin cable could be bundled a little neater, but great work


Thanks


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 9.5/10
> Could tidy the PCIe power bundles a little and the spacing on your anti-kink coils is off and distracts the eye.


Thanks! I'll see what I can do when I get home and perhaps repost.







... again


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 10/10 Functionality
> 8/10 Looks
> Front panel cables just pop out, I would un-wrap them and make 90 degree runs. Also the 24-pin cable could be bundled a little neater, but great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 9.5/10
> Could tidy the PCIe power bundles a little and the spacing on your anti-kink coils is off and distracts the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll see what I can do when I get home and perhaps repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... again
Click to expand...

No problem to both, looking forward to more pics.

I'll post some better pics of my mATX build tonight, for now here's a quick and dirty shot with the old Coolit Eco:


----------



## Cape Cod

Well here's mine. Please be gentle lol


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No problem to both, looking forward to more pics.
> I'll post some better pics of my mATX build tonight, for now here's a quick and dirty shot with the old Coolit Eco:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/782948/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good so far. I will rate when you are finished. Liking the red/white


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *No one rated me last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just complained about my age. Please Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think that cooler is the same as mine. I believe your fan is snapped on the heatsink upside down though.. Here is what mine looks like.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *No one rated me last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just complained about my age. Please Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you upgraded you rig


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No problem to both, looking forward to more pics.
> I'll post some better pics of my mATX build tonight, for now here's a quick and dirty shot with the old Coolit Eco:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/782948/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good so far. I will rate when you are finished. Liking the red/white
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll do some work on it tonight, this broken wrist has freed up all my nights since all my sports leagues decided to tell me not to come and get better soon.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I see you upgraded you rig


downgraded until new parts arrived


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well maybe if everyone just ignored the fact that I'm 14 and just rated builds and stuff this wouldn't happen. LOL


Lol yes. As long as a kid isn't a d-bag about it (which I haven't seen in your case) then what's the harm in them having a beastly rig? I know if I had a kid interested in building computers I'd buy him the latest and greatest stuff and have him build it!
Some people just be jelly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No problem to both, looking forward to more pics.
> I'll post some better pics of my mATX build tonight, for now here's a quick and dirty shot with the old Coolit Eco:


I love this. Just mind those colorful PSU cables sticking out around the front panel. Any place to hide those?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well maybe if everyone just ignored the fact that I'm 14 and just rated builds and stuff this wouldn't happen. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yes. As long as a kid isn't a d-bag about it (which I haven't seen in your case) then what's the harm in them having a beastly rig? I know if I had a kid interested in building computers I'd buy him the latest and greatest stuff and have him build it!
> Some people just be jelly.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No problem to both, looking forward to more pics.
> I'll post some better pics of my mATX build tonight, for now here's a quick and dirty shot with the old Coolit Eco:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this. Just mind those colorful PSU cables sticking out around the front panel. Any place to hide those?
Click to expand...

I plan to take apart the PSU again and actually remove all cables that aren't needed. First I need a molex to Sata adapter though unless I decide to just get a seperate sata connector and make one myself, I'll also be cutting all cables back in length.

I'm waiting on my friend to being me his spare 450 W PSU, think a 450 W will be enough for a stock Xeon and 6870 overclocked? If so I'll just swap the PSU's and I'll have time to really do the PSU up right









I'll even be trimming back all the 3-pin fan cables.

TLR:

There won't be any extra cables to hide


----------



## sublimation

Needs black SATA cable for DVD drive, and I guess I could remove the silly route-to-the-back front panel USB 3.0 cable at the bottom. What'cha think?


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *No one rated me last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just complained about my age. Please Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


First of, I wish my 18 year old would have this kind of dedication on any subject...........

As for what you should have or be allowed to do, I think we should leave that up to your parents. They're imminently mor qualified to this than us bozos on some modding forum................

I like your "downgrade". I guess the shortest rout to the front panel is efficient, but kind irks the "normal" perception. That is, like some others it bothers me too, but I don't think it needs to be changed.
Did you try to "braid" the 24pin ATX extension?
Kind of a nice detail the red&white tie wraps and Sata cables.

For me, this is not th best looking ever built but it is a sold 10/10 because every single cable is managed!!

I look forward to seeing more work from you.


----------



## axipher

Taking my system offline now for some cable management and sexy picture time


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> First of, I wish my 18 year old would have this kind of dedication on any subject...........
> As for what you should have or be allowed to do, I think we should leave that up to your parents. They're imminently mor qualified to this than us bozos on some modding forum................
> I like your "downgrade". I guess the shortest rout to the front panel is efficient, but kind irks the "normal" perception. That is, like some others it bothers me too, but I don't think it needs to be changed.
> Did you try to "braid" the 24pin ATX extension?
> Kind of a nice detail the red&white tie wraps and Sata cables.
> For me, this is not th best looking ever built but it is a sold 10/10 because every single cable is managed!!
> I look forward to seeing more work from you.


thanks for the kind words







got a new corsair 300r and gpu coming so more pics soon


----------



## jameschisholm

That Corsair 300R is sexy! have fun transferring your build into it! cant wait for pics.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> pas toujour,,, not all bilingue..... hey all US is bilingue HMMM no !!!! and stop crying,,, I did everything to talk about it in english on OCN !!! Not easy for me and little bit i use GOOGLE translate !!!
> TY


But,,, why does it,,, look like.... this?,,,


----------



## morencyam

Completely tore down and rebuilt my entire rig last weekend. This is the result. Not the greatest picture since it was taken with my celly. There's a little clutter near the pump that I need to take care of still, but a couple zip ties should take care of that


----------



## OverClocker55

◄▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ ◄▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
░█░░░█░█░▄▀░█▀▀░░░░▀█▀░█░█░█░▄▀▀░
░█░░░█░█▀░░░█▀░░▄▄░░█░░█▀█░█░░▀▄░
░█▄▄░█░█░▀▄░█▄▄░░░░░█░░█░█░█░▄▄▀░
◄▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ ◄▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Don't spam


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Don't spam


Don't quote spam.


----------



## axipher

Before



After



Final


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Needs black SATA cable for DVD drive, and I guess I could remove the silly route-to-the-back front panel USB 3.0 cable at the bottom. What'cha think?


Very nice.

9/10, some cable, front panel stuff visible in the bottom.

Man black cases make everything so much nicer!

Also could you remove that HDD cage, the one towards the front of the case? Taking way too much space.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Don't quote spam.


Good point lol. Fixed


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Needs black SATA cable for DVD drive, and I guess I could remove the silly route-to-the-back front panel USB 3.0 cable at the bottom. What'cha think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Don't quote spam.


Don't quote guy quoting spam.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Don't quote guy quoting spam.


Don't quote the quoter who quoted the person who quoted the spam.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Don't quote the quoter who quoted the person who quoted the spam.


----------



## 5prout

Hey guys! I am back with a new pic of my case. I just did my upgrade so here it is!



Also, here is a link to my upgrade build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1229634/talon-the-white-upgrade-build-log#post_16721960!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Hey guys! I am back with a new pic of my case. I just did my upgrade so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a link to my upgrade build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1229634/talon-the-white-upgrade-build-log#post_16721960!


Looks great, have you tried hiding the cables in the ODD bay.


----------



## Cape Cod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Well here's mine. Please be gentle lol


Mine please


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Mine please


Good looking system, but a few cables jumbled together in the bottom. Could clean that up a bit. A black cable really visible on the right, guessing it's a sata.

The leds on the hsf makes the system so nice.

All in all, about 7.5/10. Not to be harsh, but to make you manage even more!









Post back again, and will rate again.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looks great, have you tried hiding the cables in the ODD bay.


Thanks! Yeah, it doesn't really work. Especially since I have the fan on the top. Really hard to make my cables look even close to ok since there isn't any cable management.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*




Anyways, back on topic. Cape Cod I dig it, gotta fix that sata cable on the right though


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Mine please


Looks good there is barely room for improvement, so I would say 9.5 out of 10. there is a few colored wires chillin at the bottom, I would either take some black tape and wrap em up, or take a black sharpie or felt tip to the to color them black. it makes a world of difference









also I took some gorilla tape (very black in color and strong) to cover the holes where the wires come through, so there is not just wires coming out of a huge hole and it also helped a lot.


----------



## Cape Cod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Looks good there is barely room for improvement, so I would say 9.5 out of 10. there is a few colored wires chillin at the bottom, I would either take some black tape and wrap em up, or take a black sharpie or felt tip to the to color them black. it makes a world of difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I took some gorilla tape (very black in color and strong) to cover the holes where the wires come through, so there is not just wires coming out of a huge hole and it also helped a lot.


Thanks!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Thanks!


no problemo


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Hey guys! I am back with a new pic of my case. I just did my upgrade so here it is!


Looks alright so far and like Axipher said hiding those loose cables in the empty optical drive bays usually helps a lot.







Oh, and as it is, I'd rate maybe 7.5/10 sorry, but there are ALOT of cables


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, it doesn't really work. Especially since I have the fan on the top. Really hard to make my cables look even close to ok since there isn't any cable management.


Considering the case I think you did a really good job.


----------



## audiofreak95

Please rate


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> Please rate


10/10 nothing to say!

A bit dark on the camera's part, but like it!

Good job, have a pic with the panel on, the window would make it look sexier!


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> 10/10 nothing to say!
> A bit dark on the camera's part, but like it!
> Good job, have a pic with the panel on, the window would make it look sexier!


its like a smoked clear window so it would be hard to see through


----------



## charlesquik

Sorry for the poor quality, took with my cellphone


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality, took with my cellphone


10/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> Please rate


Wow, definitely a 20/20! That looks amazing, so clean and the colours go very well together.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> Please rate


FREAKIN AMAZING.. I like it.. I like the systems that dont have alot of flashy lights.. 10/10 It reminds me of my simple build =)..


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Looks alright so far and like Axipher said hiding those loose cables in the empty optical drive bays usually helps a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and as it is, I'd rate maybe 7.5/10 sorry, but there are ALOT of cables


Yeah, I tried to hide them there, but I have a fan on the top so they constrict the fan flow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Considering the case I think you did a really good job.


Thank you


----------



## Jayjr1105

New CAD machine for a customer


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 
> New CAD machine for a customer


9/10
Looking good. The 2 front panel cables could be routed from the back, and the hdds could be rotated so the connectors aren't visible. With a 90deg sata cabe. But seems like very little room.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> Please rate


This made me go and unplug my LED's. Can't belive how clean this looks. 10/10


----------



## axipher

I'm starting to get annoyed by the LED's on my EVGA P55 Micro SLI :/


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm starting to get annoyed by the LED's on my EVGA P55 Micro SLI :/


tiny piece of black tape, covers them right up.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm starting to get annoyed by the LED's on my EVGA P55 Micro SLI :/
> 
> 
> 
> tiny piece of black tape, covers them right up.
Click to expand...

I'll probably end up removing them completely from the board and running some wires instead to a separate mini panel with a flip cover on it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll probably end up removing them completely from the board and running some wires instead to a separate mini panel with a flip cover on it.


your a lot more ambitious than I am lol







then again I have a one year old, and time gets eaten up pretty easily by him.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll probably end up removing them completely from the board and running some wires instead to a separate mini panel with a flip cover on it.
> 
> 
> 
> your a lot more ambitious than I am lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then again I have a one year old, and time gets eaten up pretty easily by him.
Click to expand...

I have three 20-year olds who like to have parties, break things, put holes in the wall, and generally not clean anything :/

So my down time is spent modding so I try to do as much as I can.

My plan for the LED's now that I've thought about it, and taken Kevin's recommendation of hiding cables behind the board:

- Mount a strip of LED's in a PCI bracket
- Use the male side of an old IDE DVD drive on the PCI bracket
- Run an old IDE cable to the LED's
- Break off the IDE cable into pairs as required and solder to the rear of the board to the LED contact points
- De-solder the LED's form the board itself
- Run some remaining LED's to power and HDD activity lights on back of board
- Maybe also run some LED's to 24-pin as a "PSU-on" indicator, not sure which pins to use though

So I would need to find out:
- Voltage put out to on-board LED's
- Voltage put out by front panel header
- Which pins to use on the 24-pin
- The appropriate resistors (my electronics LED/resistor knowledge has disappeared sadly)


----------



## .theMetal

sounds like a plan, can't wait to see the results. and I know how twenty year old's are as well. I'm fresh out of college, and lived with them on multiple occasions lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> sounds like a plan, can't wait to see the results. and I know how twenty year old's are as well. I'm fresh out of college, and lived with them on multiple occasions lol


Same here, this is my 3rd set of 20-year old room mates I've lived with, can't wait to have my own place in August.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have three 20-year olds who like to have parties, break things, put holes in the wall, and generally not clean anything :/
> So my down time is spent modding so I try to do as much as I can.
> My plan for the LED's now that I've thought about it, and taken Kevin's recommendation of hiding cables behind the board:
> - Mount a strip of LED's in a PCI bracket
> - Use the male side of an old IDE DVD drive on the PCI bracket
> - Run an old IDE cable to the LED's
> - Break off the IDE cable into pairs as required and solder to the rear of the board to the LED contact points
> - De-solder the LED's form the board itself
> - Run some remaining LED's to power and HDD activity lights on back of board
> - Maybe also run some LED's to 24-pin as a "PSU-on" indicator, not sure which pins to use though
> So I would need to find out:
> - Voltage put out to on-board LED's
> - Voltage put out by front panel header
> - Which pins to use on the 24-pin
> - The appropriate resistors (my electronics LED/resistor knowledge has disappeared sadly)


OK









Transistor management for HDD activity ( remember my pro mecanic scool ) LOLL
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/trancirc.htm



pick-up multimeter and take HDD SMD Voltage,, and look good transistor for 1x 3V. LED (HDD Load signal ) 3V. ++ Collector transistor
Cut negative return HDD SMD to the MB and use little wire to join Negative HDD SMD to the (B Pin) on transistor !!! After just want bypass Negative 3V. LED in (C Pin) on transistor ,,,,, and last step ..connect (E Pin ) transistor to the ground









Now 24 pin POWER LED management











All Orange Wire to the PSU is a 3V. Rail !!! Just wana short wire on 3V. MB Pin to the 3V. LED ...... to the ground









it's easy if u understand a little bit ,,,, i no u understand







+REP


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> FREAKIN AMAZING.. I like it.. I like the systems that dont have alot of flashy lights.. 10/10 It reminds me of my simple build =)..
> -snip-


it actually has a blue ccfl up behind the cpu cooler but its off most of the time. lol try and find the inverter for it,







and let me just say that i can't fit a plug behind my motherboard as the space for cable management is only about 1cm wide


----------



## makol

I know I need to clean that little rainbow of cables at the bottom.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> 
> I know I need to clean that little rainbow of cables at the bottom.


8/10 Clean the rainbow and 10/10


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 8/10 Clean the rainbow and 10/10


Same







9/10 clear PSU housing,, change secon VGA wire in secon hole and u top 11/10







good job man !!!


----------



## WarIV

2 856 874 views in this thread ++ 20 819 reply














IS ASSOME THREAD














Nice job all !!!!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 8/10 Clean the rainbow and 10/10


I would move the gpu cables down to cover the other cables, I think it would look alot cleaner


----------



## mvrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> I know I need to clean that little rainbow of cables at the bottom.


8/10 it looks quite nice.

Here's mine:



and


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> I know I need to clean that little rainbow of cables at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10 it looks quite nice.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> and
Click to expand...

Nice and clean, I would give it a 9/10

Fix up that DVD SATA cable and it would be a 10


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> 8/10 it looks quite nice.
> Here's mine:
> 
> and


Very good job







,

The PSU cover you have, is it home made? And what is it made of? Looks a bit like imitation carbon fibre!!!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> 8/10 it looks quite nice.
> Here's mine:
> 
> and


9.5/10 Get this memory and its a 10/10 (yes I know it has nothing to do with cables)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> 8/10 it looks quite nice.
> Here's mine:
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5/10 Get this memory and its a 10/10 (yes I know it has nothing to do with cables)
Click to expand...

Far too light blue, and way too expensive for a matching color.

If you really want something to match the color, these may do nicely:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116022
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233034


----------



## K62-RIG

Here's mine. Pretty neat for my liking.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Far too light blue, and way too expensive for a matching color.
> If you really want something to match the color, these may do nicely:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116022
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233034


Fine these then and its not expensive at all if you sell your other sticks.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> 8/10 it looks quite nice.
> Here's mine:
> 
> and


Get a 90 deg sata for the dvd drive.

That carbon fiber sure makes it look so much sexier.

10/10


----------



## IIAmAA

I know, needs work. Any suggestions?

Corsair 400r


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIAmAA*
> 
> 
> I know, needs work. Any suggestions?
> Corsair 400r


-route your front panel + sata cables under the tray.
-if theres no room between the mobo and tray get higher risers.
-pull the 24 pin to the closest gromet tightly.
-route the cables near your optical drive more tightly
-hide the cables visible through the hdd cage in the space pocket.
bonus:
-sleeve your psu or get some sleeved extensions for your 24 pin, 8-pin, and pci-e 6 pins.

i got the same case so i know what you can do with it


----------



## mvrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Very good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> The PSU cover you have, is it home made? And what is it made of? Looks a bit like imitation carbon fibre!!!


I cut out an aluminium angle and it actually is carbon fiber on it.

I'm also going to paint my RAM with a matching blue color tomorrow.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> I cut out an aluminium angle and it actually is carbon fiber on it.
> I'm also going to paint my RAM with a matching blue color tomorrow.


if you paint your ram,,u cut most cooling efficiency !!! sry


----------



## mvrb

Hmm yeah ok. Do you think it will be a big problem?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> Hmm yeah ok. Do you think it will be a big problem?


not even a little bit


----------



## TheJesus

Unless you're overclocking it massively, you don't even need heatsinks, lol.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> Hmm yeah ok. Do you think it will be a big problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> not even a little bit


yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Unless you're overclocking it massively, you don't even need heatsinks, lol.


hmmmm not sure,,,yea for stock clock dont need heatsinks soo,,, if you paint any air contact hot surface,, you increase automatically your temp !! becaus u make shield with paint and create a pocket of heat !!! she can not breathe becaus u paint XD XD Painting keeps heat and make good isolate becaus paint working first give protection (such as if you pack your ram in a zip lock bag)







i no u no









Man,, u have very nice RIG and u dont need change any component









Enjoy







rep


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> yea
> hmmmm not sure,,,yea for stock clock dont need heatsinks soo,,, if you paint any air contact hot surface,, you increase automatically your temp !! becaus u make shield with paint and create a pocket of heat !!! she can not breathe becaus u paint XD XD Painting keeps heat and make good isolate !!! i no u no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man,, u have very nice RIG and u dont need change any component


Certainly, I'm not arguing the thermo-physics (w/e you would call it) of the matter, just that there's not enough heat coming off stock clock RAM (excluding high-end 2000+MHz stuff) for it to matter.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> yea
> hmmmm not sure,,,yea for stock clock dont need heatsinks soo,,, if you paint any air contact hot surface,, you increase automatically your temp !! becaus u make shield with paint and create a pocket of heat !!! she can not breathe becaus u paint XD XD Painting keeps heat and make good isolate !!! i no u no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man,, u have very nice RIG and u dont need change any component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly, I'm not arguing the thermo-physics (w/e you would call it) of the matter, just that there's not enough heat coming off stock clock RAM (excluding high-end 2000+MHz stuff) for it to matter.
Click to expand...

You understood that?

And yeah, as long as you don't OC your ram very high, you'll be fine.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You understood that?
> And yeah, as long as you don't OC your ram very high, you'll be fine.


I'm on multiple tech forums, you get used to broken English from foreign users







He speaks French more than likely. I know some French, but not enough to talk about technology, lol.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You understood that?
> And yeah, as long as you don't OC your ram very high, you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on multiple tech forums, you get used to broken English from foreign users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He speaks French more than likely. I know some French, but not enough to talk about technology, lol.
Click to expand...

True enough, but english is not a hard language to speak well enough. Doubly so when you live in a primarily English speaking country.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> True enough, but english is not a hard language to speak well enough. Doubly so when you live in a primarily English speaking country.


Linguists say that English is among the hardest languages to learn properly due to all of the tenses that we use that other languages don't (past perfect, for one). Easy for a native speaker, as we don't think about it.

And he is from Quebec, which is a french speaking "country-state" within Canada.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> True enough, but english is not a hard language to speak well enough. Doubly so when you live in a primarily English speaking country.


I always hear the contrary from the ESOL kids (English Speakers from Other Languages), but that might just be them being lazy, lol.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> True enough, but english is not a hard language to speak well enough. Doubly so when you live in a primarily English speaking country.
> 
> 
> 
> Linguists say that English is among the hardest languages to learn properly due to all of the tenses that we use that other languages don't (past perfect, for one). Easy for a native speaker, as we don't think about it.
> 
> And he is from Quebec, which is a french speaking "country-state" within Canada.
Click to expand...

I'm from Finland, and english is the easiest thing in school >.>


----------



## Sophath

How can i improve this?


----------



## NotSure

My very first attempt at cable management, just an old clunker Gateway. There is only a little space behind the hard drive cage to tuck cables away, and that's it. I didn't know what to do here so I just zip tied everything to everything else. Not much airflow though, this case has no fans.










Below is a stock photo from when it was new. Not sure what I would rate this...


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> True enough, but english is not a hard language to speak well enough. Doubly so when you live in a primarily English speaking country.


I dont know about that. Look at U.S.A.!!! You have to learn spanish to order a burger, and people who do speak english its usualy broken or some local variant. (Yo wazzup yo)


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> How can i improve this?


Sleeve cables. 9/10


----------



## Sophath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotSure*
> 
> My very first attempt at cable management, just an old clunker Gateway. There is only a little space behind the hard drive cage to tuck cables away, and that's it. I didn't know what to do here so I just zip tied everything to everything else. Not much airflow though, this case has no fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a stock photo from when it was new. Not sure what I would rate this...


I really like that job.
10/10 for me.
Not much you can do with the case, and the job is really outstanding.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> I dont know about that. Look at U.S.A.!!! You have to learn spanish to order a burger, and people who do speak english its usualy broken or some local variant. (Yo wazzup yo)


You are right about the USA!


----------



## Ninethourpm

@Notsure 9/10


----------



## K62-RIG

and nobody commented on mine from page 2083. Thanks guys.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Here's mine. Pretty neat for my liking.


Sorry K62, I'd rate maybe 9.5/10. Loving the tidiness, but I would easily give a 10/10 if the 24 and PCI-E pin were sleeved. And then I'd give 20/10 if the graphics card were the same. But great job


----------



## K62-RIG

Thanks mate. Yeah I am picking up some bitfenix sleeved cables when I can get off my lazy ass and order them. Then I will be happy. My wife is always asking me why I constantly change things and it's because I am never happy.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You are right about the USA!


No kidding, I know some people who live in another country and pretty much only speak English on the internet, and they speak and type it better than people I know irl who have been living here and speaking English their whole life.


----------



## snipekill2445

I think the most fluent speaker of English is a Amercan Red neck.









just kidding


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> and nobody commented on mine from page 2083. Thanks guys.


Dont feel bad only 1 person comented on mine.


----------



## Ninethourpm

K62 ill give you 9/10 (I like sleeved cables)
Sniper Git 'er Done (ever listen to jeff foxworthy or larry the cable guy?)
I'll repost mine for you.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> I dont know about that. Look at U.S.A.!!! You have to learn spanish to order a burger, and people who do speak english its usualy broken or some local variant. (Yo wazzup yo)


Well, our problem is that we don't have a nationally declared language. However, I've never experienced an issue ordering a burger, lol. Now you're just nitpicking







Dialects and subsets of languages are common in just about every country or language.

Not to mention our education system is abysmal.


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Well, our problem is that we don't have a nationally declared language. However, I've never experienced an issue ordering a burger, lol. Now you're just nitpicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dialects and subsets of languages are common in just about every country or language.
> Not to mention our education system is abysmal.


I don't know what region you're from but I've been in a wendy's several times where the only person who spoke english was the manager. I pretty much had to tell them numbro tres grande holding up 3 fingers and making hand gestures to show i wanted large, I just pulled off the lettuce onion and tomato myself. (not a veggie guy)

Yo,aint..........etc are not words in the english language. Now if i was just nitpicking I'd go for those Noreasterners about pocking dayz kas in deyz yaaads.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> I don't know what region you're from but I've been in a wendy's several times where the only person who spoke english was the manager. I pretty much had to tell the numbro tres grande holding up 3 fingers and making hand gestures to show i wanted large, I just pulled off the lettuce onion and tomato myself. (not a veggie guy)


I live in Florida, I think I'd be the most likely to experience it







I just ask for ketchup only and that gets rid of all the useless things


----------



## snipekill2445

In America All you get is a cow, and 2 pieces of bread









Actually come to think of it, we have sent so many Jerseys (A Breed of Cow) to America it's not funny. And Jerseys are the fattiest cows too, that explains America's LARGE Problem...


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> In America All you get is a cow, and 2 pieces of bread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually come to think of it, we have sent so many Jerseys (A Breed of Cow) to America it's not funny. And Jerseys are the fattiest cows too, that explains America's LARGE Problem...


You calling us fat?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> You calling us fat?


You're not?


----------



## audiofreak95




----------



## Ninethourpm

you can get back on topic by rateing my cables. http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/20850#post_16739368


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> K62 ill give you 9/10 (I like sleeved cables)
> I'll repost mine for you.


I'd say 8/10
here is my friend's haf-x for a comparison


and mine







in a NZXT lexa s (aweful cable management)


----------



## snipekill2445

Ok ok ok, sorry guys. But We do need to get back on topic. To start this new on-topic era, I'm going to post my PC Again (i posted it like 60 pages ago lol)








And yes, I think a very large portion of Americans are very, very fat.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Thanks mate. Yeah I am picking up some bitfenix sleeved cables when I can get off my lazy ass and order them. Then I will be happy. My wife is always asking me why I constantly change things and it's because I am never happy.


Just remind your wife that it was your choice to change things in your pc and not the wife; but you can change that if she likes!!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Please rate this

I understand it is not colored correctly but, it is the children's PC


----------



## snipekill2445

That looks pretty good, I'd say maybe 9/10 because I think thats a pretty rangy idea putting the HDD behind it's tray lol


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> K62 ill give you 9/10 (I like sleeved cables)
> Sniper Git 'er Done (ever listen to jeff foxworthy or larry the cable guy?)
> I'll repost mine for you.


8/10









I think if you hide your SATA cables behind the MB tray, along with the USB and front audio, it will make it a 9/10









If you find a way to hide your fan connections 10/10


----------



## ghostrider85

rate mine please,









to check all the angles, click this
http://www.overclock.net/t/1217130/project-betrayal/20_20#post_16740346


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> rate mine please,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to check all the angles, click this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1217130/project-betrayal/20_20#post_16740346


9.5/10









That back fan cable is shown big, maybe extend it, stick it some how, with tape or something.

Great job in such a small and restrictive case


----------



## Emitz989

Great job, looks like a good deal of work went into that, I like that all your components all colour coded too









Lucky your PCIe slot isn't 5mm lower...

9.5/10!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> rate mine please,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to check all the angles, click this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1217130/project-betrayal/20_20#post_16740346
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That back fan cable is shown big, maybe extend it, stick it some how, with tape or something.
> 
> Great job in such a small and restrictive case
Click to expand...

thanks man!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emitz989*
> 
> Great job, looks like a good deal of work went into that, I like that all your components all colour coded too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky your PCIe slot isn't 5mm lower...
> 
> 9.5/10!


thanks bro!









if its 5mm lower then that will be dumb, ill be mad at fractal design for doing that,
what's the point of a removable top hard drive cage if the video card won't gonna fit.

i like the way how the video card is resting on the hard drive cage, that way it won't sag.


----------



## NotSure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> I really like that job.
> 10/10 for me.
> Not much you can do with the case, and the job is really outstanding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> @Notsure 9/10


Thank you!


----------



## fg2chase

How does this look?


----------



## funfortehfun

Rating for above post (fg2chase):
9/10
Pretty good cable management! I like the overall theme of the case.

Now for my cables:
Not sure what else cable management I can do for myself with this Cooler Master 690 II Adv. case; I have an earlier version of the case, and the newer ones I believe have rubber grommets (D:<).

The extra fan connector at the bottom is for my side panel fan.


----------



## willibj

above poster = ~8.0 - you could tighten those cables a little further, perhaps find better ways to have less cable showing, but it's a pretty decent job. You're certainly not affecting your performance much, if at all, with your current management so it's pretty much purely about looks from here on out.

Here's mine (3rd build in this case - each looked similar to the last due to same PSU and basic layout).

I'm much more utilitarian than most, and not overly interested in aesthetics ... yet. Soon enough I will be using sleeved extensions with my windowed side-panel and a sleeved LED cable, and then it's only a matter of time before white tubing and black compression fittings find their way into the mix ... but for now it's a workhorse with its doors shut and it's head down:



















and one from the back to show the SSD mount (should I care that this is a mess? I'm impressed the door closes frankly, and that I packed in my HDD's so well)










and for fun, my ghetto-rigged Antec Kuhler 620 radiator (suspended via simple climber's rope):










*Note - that's my old Mushkin RAM - Corsair's are out for RMA and due back tomorrow - and no, the Mushkin's didn't work (older DDR3 from an AMD system rated for 1600 CL7 @ 1.85v, so I was trying to run them at 1333 CL9 @ 1.5 - 1.55v, but no go. I guess they're just not compatible.)


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> above poster = ~8.0 - you could tighten those cables a little further, perhaps find better ways to have less cable showing, but it's a pretty decent job. You're certainly not affecting your performance much, if at all, with your current management so it's pretty much purely about looks from here on out.
> Here's mine (3rd build in this case - each looked similar to the last due to same PSU and basic layout).
> I'm much more utilitarian than most, and not overly interested in aesthetics ... yet. Soon enough I will be using sleeved extensions with my windowed side-panel and a sleeved LED cable, and then it's only a matter of time before white tubing and black compression fittings find their way into the mix ... but for now it's a workhorse with its doors shut and it's head down:
> -snip-
> *Note - that's my old Mushkin RAM - Corsair's are out for RMA and due back tomorrow - and no, the Mushkin's didn't work (older DDR3 from an AMD system rated for 1600 CL7 @ 1.85v, so I was trying to run them at 1333 CL9 @ 1.5 - 1.55v, but no go. I guess they're just not compatible.)


9/10. Sleeve the cables for a 10/10









Btw, can the Kuhler 620 and 920 be fitted in the rear fan slot of the Phantom?


----------



## willibj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 9/10. Sleeve the cables for a 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, can the Kuhler 620 and 920 be fitted in the rear fan slot of the Phantom?


Cheers, though I think I'll only ever reach a 9.5 at most, given I'm just gonna buy sleeved extensions









Perhaps full sleeving *next* time - haha, yeah right, like I said last time









Both the Kuhler models can fit the rear fan slot, and the 620 with a single-fan can also do it with the side fan mounted (I'm pretty sure I tried that anyway). I like my ghetto rigging more, however, as it does seem to keep the temps a little lower with the rad drawing in cool air from the front, and it isolates the noise a little more.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Rating for above post (fg2chase):
> 9/10
> Pretty good cable management! I like the overall theme of the case.
> Now for my cables:
> Not sure what else cable management I can do for myself with this Cooler Master 690 II Adv. case; I have an earlier version of the case, and the newer ones I believe have rubber grommets (D:<).
> 
> The extra fan connector at the bottom is for my side panel fan.


7/10









1. That top fan move to the front space, then the cable can be hidden more.
2. Cables from you H80 fans, need to be moved over more.
3. Optical drive cable can be wrapped under and passed through one of the side wholes.
4. Change *ALL* your SATA cables to black.
5. Graphic card cables need to be tighten up or put through from the HDD bay.
6. Front panel USB and IO cables need to be hidden, if not bring them from the bottom hole. Straight looks better then across.
7. MB speaker, either remove it or tape up the cables, red shows so well on black.
8. And that side fan connection could be put through the HDD bays or through the bottom hole near your PSU.

Sounds like alot but they are all minor things.


----------



## t4n6o

when i built my rig back in september, a few things have changed since then cable management wise, but nothing too drastic, if aything they are more together


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emitz989*
> 
> Great job, looks like a good deal of work went into that, I like that all your components all colour coded too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky your PCIe slot isn't 5mm lower...
> 9.5/10!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if its 5mm lower then that will be dumb, ill be mad at fractal design for doing that,
> what's the point of a removable top hard drive cage if the video card won't gonna fit.
> i like the way how the video card is resting on the hard drive cage, that way it won't sag.


But if the slot was lower you could remove the bottom cage and put the top one back in.

I also give you a 9.5/10


----------



## awil95

Here is my Homemade cable management... because this case clearly has NONE!.... its a Raidmax tornado case. I can upgrading as soon as i get the cash.




Also an extra pic of my setup.


----------



## Anti!!

*Scratches head*

Well, I guess its my turn. NO BUDGET! NO MONEY! Just enough money to buy the case. So please go easy.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> *Scratches head*
> Well, I guess its my turn. NO BUDGET! NO MONEY! Just enough money to buy the case. So please go easy.


For someone with little money have have impressive components for your pc.. 9/10 all you need to do is sleeve the cables


----------



## happynutz420

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2015266/width/600/height/450]







[/URL]

I moved a few cables around since last post, my biggest problem is the 8 pin CPU cable,i need to get an extension to be able to run it through the back.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> *Scratches head*
> Well, I guess its my turn. NO BUDGET! NO MONEY! Just enough money to buy the case. So please go easy.


9.5/10, nice and clean, i like it


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That top fan move to the front space, then the cable can be hidden more.
> 2. Cables from you H80 fans, need to be moved over more.
> 3. Optical drive cable can be wrapped under and passed through one of the side wholes.
> 4. Change *ALL* your SATA cables to black.
> 5. Graphic card cables need to be tighten up or put through from the HDD bay.
> 6. Front panel USB and IO cables need to be hidden, if not bring them from the bottom hole. Straight looks better then across.
> 7. MB speaker, either remove it or tape up the cables, red shows so well on black.
> 8. And that side fan connection could be put through the HDD bays or through the bottom hole near your PSU.
> Sounds like alot but they are all minor things.


Why are these back rear panels not even exposed? You need air flowing out there?


----------



## willibj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> *snip*
> I moved a few cables around since last post, my biggest problem is the 8 pin CPU cable,i need to get an extension to be able to run it through the back.


Nah mate, you just need to flip your PSU over, so that the cables are orientated closer to the back panel. The fan should be pointing down, sucking air from the base of the case (where the dust filter and air-holes are). This way your PSU and your GPU are not competing for fresh air, and you have a better chance at creating the airflow you want, plus you have a good couple of inches more 8-pin CPU cable to play with. I guarantee that'll be the difference. Plus it makes your cable management prettier with less cables flowing around the case.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> Nah mate, you just need to flip your PSU over, so that the cables are orientated closer to the back panel. The fan should be pointing down, sucking air from the base of the case (where the dust filter and air-holes are). This way your PSU and your GPU are not competing for fresh air, and you have a better chance at creating the airflow you want, plus you have a good couple of inches more 8-pin CPU cable to play with. I guarantee that'll be the difference. Plus it makes your cable management prettier with less cables flowing around the case.


Ill give that a shot, an extra inch or so is all i needed to be able to run my 8 pin through the back, guess ill redo it once more and then repost and hopefully i can get a good rating







. thanks for the tips man


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> For someone with little money have have impressive components for your pc.. 9/10 all you need to do is sleeve the cables


Maybe I should rephrase. The well is dried up. lol..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> 9.5/10, nice and clean, i like it


Thank you very much!


----------



## willibj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Ill give that a shot, an extra inch or so is all i needed to be able to run my 8 pin through the back, guess ill redo it once more and then repost and hopefully i can get a good rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . thanks for the tips man


I guarantee it'll work. You're welcome mate. Have fun managing your cables









*Nice rig btw - I love the Phantom 410: so functional. Don't get me wrong, I love my full-size more, no doubt, but it is cumbersome at times. But soooo pretty


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> Nah mate, you just need to flip your PSU over, so that the cables are orientated closer to the back panel. The fan should be pointing down, sucking air from the base of the case (where the dust filter and air-holes are). This way your PSU and your GPU are not competing for fresh air, and you have a better chance at creating the airflow you want, plus you have a good couple of inches more 8-pin CPU cable to play with. I guarantee that'll be the difference. Plus it makes your cable management prettier with less cables flowing around the case.


+ 1 I think a bottom mounted psu should never have the fan facing up. it destroys the proper air flow in a case and causes the gpu to run hotter than it should.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> Nah mate, you just need to flip your PSU over, so that the cables are orientated closer to the back panel. The fan should be pointing down, sucking air from the base of the case (where the dust filter and air-holes are). This way your PSU and your GPU are not competing for fresh air, and you have a better chance at creating the airflow you want, plus you have a good couple of inches more 8-pin CPU cable to play with. I guarantee that'll be the difference. Plus it makes your cable management prettier with less cables flowing around the case.
> 
> 
> 
> + 1 I think a bottom mounted psu should never have the fan facing up. it destroys the proper air flow in a case and causes the gpu to run hotter than it should.
Click to expand...

+1

The only time I would have a PSU fan facing up is if you have a really dirty floor and no filter on the PSU intake.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> +1
> The only time I would have a PSU fan facing up is if you have a really dirty floor and no filter on the PSU intake.


+1

Last time I had the fan facing up was because the sticker was upside down


----------



## willibj

So we're all in agreement. I concur









I said "orientated" - way to sound like an uneducated git lol. Better orient myself towards a higher IQ. Or should that be oriented, like made more Asian in style?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> + 1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> +1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> +1


=3


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> So we're all in agreement. I concur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said "orientated" - way to sound like an uneducated git lol. Better orient myself towards a higher IQ. Or should that be oriented, like made more Asian in style?


Lol your avatar is kickass


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Lol your avatar is kickass


I staired at it for ages too!! haha..

Also i changed my PSU over 4 days ago and my GPU dropped 5C...

So another +1 =4


----------



## Anti!!

Thats the whole point of a case being designed with a bottom psu mounting location.


----------



## willibj

Haha - cheers guys, I searched long and hard for that avatar.


----------



## dvalle22

First ever post on OCN. And my first build ever. Plan to sleeve all the cables once I get enough courage to do so. Also need to get some longer SATA cables so that I can hide them a little better.

Let me know what you think. I do know that I need to clean up the front panel connectors, and figure out something with the CPU fan cables. Ideas?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> First ever post on OCN. And my first build ever. Plan to sleeve all the cables once I get enough courage to do so. Also need to get some longer SATA cables so that I can hide them a little better.
> 
> Let me know what you think. I do know that I need to clean up the front panel connectors, and figure out something with the CPU fan cables. Ideas?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN, and 9.9/10 for cables, pretty much just those fan cables on the left, could be tucked away a bit, but other than that not much else.


----------



## dvalle22

The top and back fan cables have all been routed around the fans and through the slots above the motherboard. Just haven't taken a picture since that. I was having trouble hiding the HD audio front panel cable that you see on the left, mainly because it's not long enough to effectively hide.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> The top and back fan cables have all been routed around the fans and through the slots above the motherboard. Just haven't taken a picture since that. I was having trouble hiding the HD audio front panel cable that you see on the left, mainly because it's not long enough to effectively hide.


So that's the front panel audio connector near the rear I/O plate?

You could try a HD Audio extender like this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201025


----------



## dvalle22

Yep. I'm going to have to pick one of those up with my next purchase at newegg. Thanks









edit: also, are sleeved cable extensions a good option for pci-e and 24pin connectors. Really don't want to be taking my PSU apart and voiding the warranty.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> Yep. I'm going to have to pick one of those up with my next purchase at newegg. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, are sleeved cable extensions a good option for pci-e and 24pin connectors. Really don't want to be taking my PSU apart and voiding the warranty.


Sleeved cables are amazing, check this link for some amazing ones made by Lutro0 for my main rig:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1159606/lutro0-customs-fully-custom-extensions-for-sale/300_100#post_15986303


----------



## willibj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> First ever post on OCN. And my first build ever. Plan to sleeve all the cables once I get enough courage to do so. Also need to get some longer SATA cables so that I can hide them a little better.
> Let me know what you think. I do know that I need to clean up the front panel connectors, and figure out something with the CPU fan cables. Ideas?
> *snip*


Dude, nice 1st build and 1st post. Here, have so 1st +Rep
















My suggestion, is fill in your Rig-builder under "my profile" so we can see your system specs. And probably to get a CPU cooler so you can overclock some (hopefully).

Cable management is very nice for a first time around.


----------



## dvalle22

Thanks









I'll put my rig into the rig builder when I get home later. Sadly, I chose a intel i5 2400, so no over clocking for me. I now regret this decision.


----------



## willibj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put my rig into the rig builder when I get home later. Sadly, I chose a intel i5 2400, so no over clocking for me. I now regret this decision.


No regrets - I'm pretty sure you can have a mild overclock using the turbo function. 3.9ghz seems to come to mind, and you'll be able to manage this on the stock cooler as it'll be stock volts.

Also don't worry too much - that looks like an Asus P8Z68-V LE board, which I believe is Ivy Bridge capable. The motherboard isn't too decked out for overclocking anyway frankly - the VRM's and so forth are very basic. You won't be pushing 5ghz on that board, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## .theMetal

sleeved extensions are awesome like axipher said. they may cost more, but you have no extra work to do and you don't void any warranties. just know that they add a lot of length to the already long cables and sometimes all of that extra wire is a bit of a challenge to manage, but the end result is worth it.

and I also agree on what willibj said don't regret your purchase its still a great processor, just have your processor turbo boost as high as it will and you will be fine. I should do everything you want it to do without problems.

nice and clean by the way 9.5/10 from what you have to work with, sleeves will perfect it


----------



## dvalle22

Thanks for the input guys. Beings that it is my first build, I guess I don't really regret it. This was moreless my guinea pig build.

Already want to do another one. My wallet is going to hate me. I will definitely look into the sleeved extensions! Think I should go all black? Or maybe throw some blue in?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. Beings that it is my first build, I guess I don't really regret it. This was moreless my guinea pig build.
> Already want to do another one. My wallet is going to hate me. I will definitely look into the sleeved extensions! Think I should go all black? Or maybe throw some blue in?


I think the mix of colors looks amazing, but I actually just went with straight blue, my post is back on page 2058 if you want to see what straight blue look like, they are bitfinex alchemy extensions. I would have rather gone with some custom made one's but after I spent money on the new case I only had a little bit left.

bottom line is no sleeves look bad. if you have someone make them for you, get a mix for sure. but if you buy branded they are usually one color.


----------



## NotSure

An old PC in a Rosewill Challenger case. Still has an IDE hdd.


















Next time, I'm getting a modular psu...


----------



## [email protected]

Very clean! Should have gotten it sleeved though!


----------



## snipekill2445

Were's the graphics card?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Were's the graphics card?


That too. won't count unless you add a video card


----------



## NotSure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Were's the graphics card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That too. won't count unless you add a video card


Lol, I do have an 8400 GS, just not installed yet. This rig is an old-timer, I just put it in a gaming case for fun. I'll update my pic when it's finished.


----------



## Anti!!

well, very well done imo. lol That case and components are too old to waste sleeving on.









10/10 for me just for the awesome effort.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotSure*
> 
> An old PC in a Rosewill Challenger case. Still has an IDE hdd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, I'm getting a modular psu...


Nice work. 10/10 for looking so clean. I'm thinking about doing this for my grandfather in law. he is a gamer (lol its true) he is unfortunately using onboard graphics on a couple year old store bought pc. they don't have much money to put into a new computer for him, but I have a case and a 500w psu lying around so if a 6850 would work on the board, he will have a huge upgrade


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotSure*
> 
> An old PC in a Rosewill Challenger case. Still has an IDE hdd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, I'm getting a modular psu...


What IDE cable?!?









Awesome job, even with a graphics card its going to be super neat!

10/10!


----------



## NotSure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> 10/10 for me just for the awesome effort.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nice work. 10/10 for looking so clean.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> 10/10!


Thanks everyone!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> What IDE cable?!?


LOL, that was the hardest thing to hide...


----------



## .theMetal

If you look close you can see it flipping right around the motherboard in stealth mode.


----------



## OverClocker55

Will be replacing the current gpu with a GTX 480


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Will be replacing the current gpu with a GTX 480


Why?
You had a 7950 the other day, now a 570, a 6950 and then a 480? Side-grade much? Plus who is paying for all this?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why?
> You had a 7950 the other day, now a 570, a 6950 and then a 480? Side-grade much? Plus who is paying for all this?


me


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> me


Yeah i want your 2500k. I got parts selling then i will be able to buy it for the right price.


----------



## .theMetal

hmmm is it just me or would an overclocked 560ti 448 chew up a 480 and run cooler/use less power? I've never used either card but from what I've heard around this forum. someone correct me if I'm wrong

back on topic its clean and well organized. all of the colors play very nicely together. 9.7/10 just cause the usb or audio cable right on top of the power supply is bugging me.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hmmm is it just me or would an overclocked 560ti 448 chew up a 480 and run cooler/use less power? I've never used either card but from what I've heard around this forum. someone correct me if I'm wrong
> back on topic its clean and well organized. all of the colors play very nicely together. 9.7/10 just cause the usb or audio cable right on top of the power supply is bugging me.


An un-overclocked 560Ti 448 goes head to head with a 480 more efficiently.


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fury*
> 
> Fook me thats well done!
> 
> 10/10


FOOK ME TOO!
That is really good!!!

oh mine is 4/10


----------



## Dominik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why?
> You had a 7950 the other day, now a 570, a 6950 and then a 480? Side-grade much? Plus who is paying for all this?


I'm wondering why he has like 6 cards in the first place...
And now you have a 560ti??


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> An un-overclocked 560Ti 448 goes head to head with a 480 more efficiently.


awesome.

wish I had that kinda cash to spend on cards.


----------



## evilghaleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Will be replacing the current gpu with a GTX 480
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are you liking the 300r? I've been seriously considering swapping out my 600 for it- I want something a little smaller and not so "gamer"-looking.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> How are you liking the 300r? I've been seriously considering swapping out my 600 for it- I want something a little smaller and not so "gamer"-looking.


its awesome


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> I want something a little smaller and not so "gamer"-looking.


Are you feeling alright?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

yeah dude you need help lol gamer looking is best looking


----------



## snipekill2445

^^This is one very smart cookie


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

awwwww thanks


----------



## snipekill2445

lol no problemo


----------



## sectionsone

Waiting for comment


----------



## BradleyW

9/10
Cables on the GPU's look a bit too loose but the rig looks very good overall. Well done!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Waiting for comment


amazing
watercooling looks really good


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> amazing
> watercooling looks really good


No need to quote every picture. Dang....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Waiting for comment


Awesome looking job







some details I would like, In the wrong thread but:
What is the details of the water cooling loop you have?

I only see 1x360 Rad.








Is it all from just one XSPC pump/res. combo








What are your temps like


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Awesome looking job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some details I would like, In the wrong thread but:
> What is the details of the water cooling loop you have?
> I only see 1x360 Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it all from just one XSPC pump/res. combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps like


I wander too.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Awesome looking job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some details I would like, In the wrong thread but:
> What is the details of the water cooling loop you have?
> I only see 1x360 Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it all from just one XSPC pump/res. combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps like


Yeah, Fill out your sig rig. lol WE ARE DYING TO SEE WHAT IS THE BOTTLENECK HERE> haha


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Waiting for comment


Did you build that?


----------



## DisgruntledVirus

My FT02 WRI after some quality time on spring break. Just waiting for my MDPC-X order to arrive (BTW, all black sleeve, red sleeve, or color-x sleeve? I ordered all 3 just in case). I want to buy a new mobo/cpu so bad, but mine performs great (i7 920) and I don't want to go down from 24 gb ram or spend the $ on socket 2011.... Such a rough life we lead isn't it?

Oh, and comments are appreciated and welcomed to get it looking even better.


----------



## snipekill2445

The cables are tidy, but personally I don't like the red. There's just too much. But I'd rate 9.5/10 cause it's clean


----------



## sectionsone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> Did you build that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> amazing
> watercooling looks really good


thank'ss man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 9/10
> Cables on the GPU's look a bit too loose but the rig looks very good overall. Well done!


accept








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Awesome looking job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some details I would like, In the wrong thread but:
> What is the details of the water cooling loop you have?
> I only see 1x360 Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it all from just one XSPC pump/res. combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps like


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I wander too.











XPSC 750 - rad 360 - motherboard - cpu - memory - 3x vga
Not good but it's ok because i use many fitting to short loop combine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yeah, Fill out your sig rig. lol WE ARE DYING TO SEE WHAT IS THE BOTTLENECK HERE> haha


it's hard to setup first time but i use this rig 24/3 to gaming and rendering i dont have any problem with bootleneck


----------



## TheYonderGod

Before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/PCpYK




http://imgur.com/O3760





After
Back:

















Off:

















On:

















The cables on both fans are too short. That's the only way I can make the back fan reach, and the front fan looks ok but it just barely reaches. At least the cables are clearish though. When I get a new case I'm going to need more fan headers anyways so I'll get some Y splitters that will double as extensions.

Even with just the 8-pin behind the mobo tray the back side panel is bulging.. It's kinda sad.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I know the cables on the bottom right needs some work.


----------



## snipekill2445

lol, what is the difference between the before and after shots of the photos 2 post above? And to the last post Djmatrix32 nice job. Once you get those cables cleaned up maybe a 8.5/10 cause there is abit of clutter.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> lol, what is the difference between the before and after shots of the photos 2 post above?


New motherboard, new ram, new fans, better management of front panel connectors and SATA cables, slightly better 8-pin (and upgraded from a 4-pin)


----------



## snipekill2445

Oh, true. I barely even noticed lol. You need to get some better photos, ones that are smaller, and clearer and taken a little further away.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


10/10

Amazing work man, although white zip-ties would have been nicer.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


9/10

white zip-ties and hide the cables above your hdds


----------



## OverClocker55

Thanks guys







Don't know where to get white ones but I'll find some.. Also the HDD cables are sooooooooo..... hard to hide cause they don't fit back there


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where to get white ones but I'll find some.. Also the HDD cables are sooooooooo..... hard to hide cause they don't fit back there


Try putting them UNDER your lowest HDD there, that way they will be hidden from sight


----------



## darkstar585

Here is my updated rig....excuse the PSU cover being too short, I had to modify the case and move the HDD bay across to get the 7970 to fit in







I am working on making a new one.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Here is my updated rig....excuse the PSU cover being too short, I had to modify the case and move the HDD bay across to get the 7970 to fit in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on making a new one.


beautiful. I would say 9.5/10. if you could possibly hide the i/o cables up at the top or maybe color them black and also the obvious end of the psu showing, but you knew that









also I'm digging the noctua. Im actually looking into one because it would work perfectly with my raven case. might let me push my phenom up past 4.


----------



## Itzdanielp

I've done a few changes since this, behind the SSD mostly.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itzdanielp*
> 
> I've done a few changes since this, behind the SSD mostly.


9/10 and im being picky here... sharpy those cathode wires and whatevers peeking out in the harddrive bay









looks great btw


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> beautiful. I would say 9.5/10. if you could possibly hide the i/o cables up at the top or maybe color them black and also the obvious end of the psu showing, but you knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm digging the noctua. Im actually looking into one because it would work perfectly with my raven case. might let me push my phenom up past 4.


10/10, i think it looks awesome, great job!


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> also I'm digging the noctua. Im actually looking into one because it would work perfectly with my raven case. might let me push my phenom up past 4.


Yes IT WILL! If you have acceptable ambient temps, it will. Been using it for a week, and I have no regrets!! Great product! If you have fan controllers, I see no problem with this hsf.


----------



## Anti!!

By the time i spend the money for a noctua i would believe i would go for a simple WC solution. Ever since i got my h80 I have never looked back.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> By the time i spend the money for a noctua i would believe i would go for a simple WC solution. Ever since i got my h80 I have never looked back.


Yea I love the h50 but I have to have the fans cranking so loud to get acceptable temperatures. the 80 kicks the 50 into the ground performance wise, and I'm guessing the noctua will too. especially with my raven drawing cold air from the bottom of the case, shooting it right into the hsf, and shooting the hot air right out of the top.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itzdanielp*
> 
> I've done a few changes since this, behind the SSD mostly.


Specs/Sig Rig? And welcome to OCN!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yea I love the h50 but I have to have the fans cranking so loud to get acceptable temperatures. the 80 kicks the 50 into the ground performance wise, and I'm guessing the noctua will too. especially with my raven drawing cold air from the bottom of the case, shooting it right into the hsf, and shooting the hot air right out of the top.


I almost went for a h50/h80 but I was worried about the noise/temp ratio...honestly for mid/high air cooling the Noctua cannot be beaten especially as (apparently) the stock corsair fans are quite crappy and its recommended that they are replaced...which further eats into the cost of the H series coolers overall.

The Noctua does have its own draw backs though....the weight is quite extreme and can cause some issues on poorly made boards due to warping. Also in a mid tower case like mine it is a nightmare to remove and requires some serious key hole surgery with a screwdriver.







.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> I almost went for a h50/h80 but I was worried about the noise/temp ratio...honestly for mid/high air cooling the Noctua cannot be beaten especially as (apparently) the stock corsair fans are quite crappy and its recommended that they are replaced...which further eats into the cost of the H series coolers overall.
> The Noctua does have its own draw backs though....the weight is quite extreme and can cause some issues on poorly made boards due to warping. Also in a mid tower case like mine it is a nightmare to remove and requires some serious key hole surgery with a screwdriver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep that's why I went with the Noctua.

Yeah same here, I have a top 200mm fan, if want to remove that, I would have to remove the WHOLE cpu cooler. But for the price and performance, I don't care if I have to run 3 miles to take the fan out.


----------



## makokin

I just recently upgraded my gpu and pcu cooler and i tried to hide my cables so tell me if I can do something better (I loved to have sleeved cables but in slovakia it is imposible to buy and i wont pay huge sipping to get some from from UK)

before

after



so hit me


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makokin*
> 
> I just recently upgraded my gpu and pcu cooler and i tried to hide my cables so tell me if I can do something better (I loved to have sleeved cables but in slovakia it is imposible to buy and i wont pay huge sipping to get some from from UK)
> before
> 
> after
> 
> 
> so hit me


Excellent improvement







I'd give a 9.5/10 and for a 10 I'd run the front fan on the cooler from a molex and hide the cable by taking it up and over the top of the motherboard and through the CPU cut out.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makokin*
> 
> I just recently upgraded my gpu and pcu cooler and i tried to hide my cables so tell me if I can do something better (I loved to have sleeved cables but in slovakia it is imposible to buy and i wont pay huge sipping to get some from from UK)
> before
> 
> after
> 
> 
> so hit me


AWESOME! Lot of improvement! 10/10 for the difference it made. IMO make the sata cables the same color, unless you like the colors.









I do not get how you managed to get ALL those cables jumbled like that!


----------



## makokin

Sure I will get the blue ones and neither do I know how I did those cables there but was very hard. I should bought modular PSU next time I ll know


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makokin*
> 
> Sure I will get the blue ones and neither do I know how I did those cables there but was very hard. I should bought modular PSU next time I ll know


Alright mate, have fun!

Yeah modular will save lives.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makokin*
> 
> I just recently upgraded my gpu and pcu cooler and i tried to hide my cables so tell me if I can do something better (I loved to have sleeved cables but in slovakia it is imposible to buy and i wont pay huge sipping to get some from from UK)
> before
> 
> after
> 
> 
> so hit me


amazing job at cable management... 10/10 if you get sleeved extensions then 11/10


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makokin*
> 
> I just recently upgraded my gpu and pcu cooler and i tried to hide my cables so tell me if I can do something better (I loved to have sleeved cables but in slovakia it is imposible to buy and i wont pay huge sipping to get some from from UK)
> before
> 
> after
> 
> 
> so hit me


What a massive improvement! 10/10 great job.


----------



## 100cotton

I guess I'll post mine. Only reason for that molex in the front bottom is I have a side fan...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I guess I'll post mine. Only reason for that molex in the front bottom is I have a side fan...


Not too bad I would say 7/10. there are some places where wires can be tightened and there is the wires hanging down under the hd cage. and you could run the I/O cables down to the bottom grommet to hide them a little more. just nit pickey things. still looks pretty clean


----------



## awil95

Here is mine. Just got the new case and CPU cooler. Just some 30min cable management. tell me what you think.


----------



## bob808

The back looks great!
That looks to be a difficult case to hide all those wires. Maybe try turning your hard drives 180 degrees so the wires are up toward the front so you can hide them?

if I have to score it, 6.5/10 though that feels a bit harsh.. lets say 6.75/10


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Not too bad I would say 7/10. there are some places where wires can be tightened and there is the wires hanging down under the hd cage. and you could run the I/O cables down to the bottom grommet to hide them a little more. just nit pickey things. still looks pretty clean


Like I said, molex is only there as there is a side fan. Kind of hard to hide a cable directly in the middle of the case








.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Like I said, molex is only there as there is a side fan. Kind of hard to hide a cable directly in the middle of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


O no I see what you mean. I was thinking the white mulexes the black fan one is connected to. if you were to schooch them up behind the hard drives, and keep the black one for the fan dangling, it would look muy bueno


----------



## SimpleTech




----------



## phillyd

new cabling job
also, 5GHz









check the build log please.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I'd say 8/10 cause you need to hide those cables from behind the HDD tray.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Nicely done, 9.5/10, just sleeve the cables and I'd say 10/10. that's just me being picky though.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> new cabling job


That looks pretty good. 9.5/10 cause you need a better photos!!!









Nice job with the 5.0ghz and can i ask, what is the performance like? I'm looking at getting a FX 8150. are they good for games, and do they bottleneck.

Send me a PM please mate


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> new cabling job
> also, 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the build log please.


very nice! 10/10. but could you take a non blurry pic next time


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Awesome, 9/10







except i can see those colorful wires in the HDD bays


----------



## _REAPER_

^ same as above everything else is really nice though.


----------



## Anti!!

9.8/10 hdd bay wires


----------



## snipekill2445

10/10 cause I doubt you'd see those HDD wires with the side panel on anyway


----------



## Alex132

Any opinions?

I colored in the AXP fan wires to make it all black now


----------



## phillyd

yeah i'll get on that tonight,
and @4.6GHz the 8120 doesnt bottleneck the 7970 at all
well on heaven its used about 12-25%, on bf3 its doesnt even get to 60. i need to check crysis. (havent reinstalled it after my recent 7 reinstall), but other 4 or less threaded games like COD have no problems. Oh ya and the 1 threaded Trackmania Nations Forever runs great maxed out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> I colored in the AXP fan wires to make it all black now


i see you went with the wireless option.

9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10.
because i despise the mobo lights.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> 10/10 cause I doubt you'd see those HDD wires with the side panel on anyway


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> 9.8/10 hdd bay wires


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> ^ same as above everything else is really nice though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Awesome, 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except i can see those colorful wires in the HDD bays


Thanks guys








I have my side panel on when I'm not taking pictures so the HDD Cables are not a problemo


----------



## Hartk1213

i just finished sleeving my PSU...well most of it i ran out of paracord but finishing it is going to have to wait until summer school starts again tomorrow so ill have no time. I pulled the cables as tight as i could behind the MOBO tray so ya and that white cable that is running out of the optical drive bay is for my Card reader and the cable is so short that is the only way it will fit


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah i'll get on that tonight,
> and @4.6GHz the 8120 doesnt bottleneck the 7970 at all
> well on heaven its used about 12-25%, on bf3 its doesnt even get to 60. i need to check crysis. (havent reinstalled it after my recent 7 reinstall), but other 4 or less threaded games like COD have no problems. Oh ya and the 1 threaded Trackmania Nations Forever runs great maxed out
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> I colored in the AXP fan wires to make it all black now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see you went with the wireless option.
> 
> 9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10.
> because i despise the mobo lights.
Click to expand...

I actually have a small black cloth covering it









Took it off for the photo


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Took it off for the photo


10/10 it is, cleanest ive ever seen except maybe one from a while back that looked like an operating room.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Here's mine:


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Here's mine:


Maybe toss a red zip tie over the power cables for the GPU and Motherboard, they are too "loose". Otherwise that thing is squeaky clean. 10/10


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> i just finished sleeving my PSU...well most of it i ran out of paracord but finishing it is going to have to wait until summer school starts again tomorrow so ill have no time. I pulled the cables as tight as i could behind the MOBO tray so ya and that white cable that is running out of the optical drive bay is for my Card reader and the cable is so short that is the only way it will fit


i think mine got skipped over


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Here's mine:


sooo nice, 10\10


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> i think mine got skipped over


9.8\10, zip tie the wires coming out of the psu going through the hole to the back side because they are very spread out and they look messy, other than that great job!


----------



## happynutz420

Here is mine since Ive flipped my PSU over and straightened up some more cables. the little cord poking out on the bottom hole where the psu wires are is for my side panel fan connector.


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*






That looks really really good. It looks sooo clean, with just a touch of green. Love it. 10/10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Here's mine:






That looks amazing. Another 10/10 from me. The sleeving is sooo tidy


----------



## awil95

Cleaned up my cables a lil bit. For this case, it probably has to be as good as it gets... even had to cut my own wire routing holes.









Old Setup:


New Setup:


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awil95*
> 
> Cleaned up my cables a lil bit. For this case, it probably has to be as good as it gets... even had to cut my own wire routing holes.


Well done. especially cutting your own cable management holes. Plus that many HDDs? haha 9/10


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Well done. especially cutting your own cable management holes. Plus that many HDDs? haha 9/10


Thanks man!







I am actually Running 4 hard drives, and a DVD Drive. 500gb OS Drive, 1TB 2.5in Storage Drive (hidden under all the 3.5in HDDs) and a pair of 80GB hard drives running in RAID 0 for my games and workstation applications like AutoCAD. also dropped a few degrees just from cleaning those cables up.


----------



## Anti!!

nice lol gotta love dropping temps.


----------



## JustAddict

hi all
i'm new in here
please rate my cable
thanks


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> hi all
> i'm new in here
> please rate my cable
> thanks
> 
> *snipsnipsnip*


7/10. Fix that jungle of SATA cables in the top right, sleeve that 24 pin and find something else to do with that 3 pin sticking out of the top of the 5.25 bays.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> hi all
> i'm new in here
> please rate my cable
> thanks


7/10
just tighten em all up.

you like those cougar fans? i have 2 on my rad


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> 7/10. Fix that jungle of SATA cables in the top right, sleeve that 24 pin and find something else to do with that 3 pin sticking out of the top of the 5.25 bays.


Fix that jungle of SATA cables -> will do that soon
sleeve that 24 pin -> any link suggestion for covering cable?
3 pin sticking out of the top -> i will sleeve this too...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 7/10
> just tighten em all up.
> you like those cougar fans? i have 2 on my rad


is it ok if i tighten the rad's pipe?
i'm afraid about leaking or else...
yes i like Cougar, it's more "silent" than my previous fan
but i think this brand were rare, most of people in this forum usually use other brand


----------



## snipekill2445

I think it looks pretty good really. That case doesn't look very cable management friendly. Maybe 8/10


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> 7/10. Fix that jungle of SATA cables in the top right, sleeve that 24 pin and find something else to do with that 3 pin sticking out of the top of the 5.25 bays.
> 
> 
> 
> Fix that jungle of SATA cables -> will do that soon
> sleeve that 24 pin -> any link suggestion for covering cable?
> 3 pin sticking out of the top -> i will sleeve this too...
Click to expand...

Lutro0 is awesome for sleeving tips


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> hi all
> i'm new in here
> please rate my cable
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10
> just tighten em all up.
> 
> you like those cougar fans? i have 2 on my rad
Click to expand...

@phyllid
man do I hate full picture quotes!









@just addict
7.5/10
Mainly because of the SATA data cables; but the SATA power cables don't make it easy on you with that much slack. You may want to invest in T-type connectors.


----------



## popita




----------



## snipekill2445

That looks pretty good. I'd rate maybe 8/10 cause some of those extra little cords need some tidying up. I suggest routing those orange Sata cables through that side hole, not the bottom one


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> 7.5/10
> Mainly because of the SATA data cables; but the SATA power cables don't make it easy on you with that much slack. You may want to invest in T-type connectors.


What is T-type?
Can you give me a link of store that sell it?
Thanks


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> hi all
> i'm new in here
> please rate my cable
> thanks


The fan on the bottom is facing the wrong way


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> 7.5/10
> Mainly because of the SATA data cables; but the SATA power cables don't make it easy on you with that much slack. You may want to invest in T-type connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> What is T-type?
> Can you give me a link of store that sell it?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

It's a so called punch down connector (Example at Performance PCS). You just push each wire down the "fork" in between which the insulation is cut and good contact can be made.

Watch out: there are two types of tos/covers: end cap (used on the very last connector on the cable) and passs through (for connectors on the cable tree).

The most ingenious part is, that you can put the empty connector shells into the mounted hard drives and push your wires onto them exactly at the right length.


----------



## C6ZR1

rate away


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> 
> rate away


Nice rig, but I'm mainly coming in to ask if you own the car that your username suggests.


----------



## C6ZR1

Those are my babies.....I wish!









But in all seriousness, I dont own one, still breaking in my '11 5.0 stang


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> But in all seriousness, I dont own one, still breaking in my '11 5.0 stang


NICE!







My buddy has one of those, optioned-out (w/ a 6MT), as well as an '07 Z51 C6 (also 6MT). I get to borrow the C6 sometimes, so I can't complain.


----------



## sectionsone

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































With my corsair 800d








Please your comment


----------



## C6ZR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy has one of those, optioned-out (w/ a 6MT), as well as an '07 Z51 C6 (also 6MT). I get to borrow the C6 sometimes, so I can't complain.


lucckkyyyyyy haha. The ZR1 is my realistic dream car I hope to get one day


----------



## OverClocker55

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> 
> rate away






where are the cables?














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please your comment


UM Awesome?


----------



## .theMetal

My scroll wheel is on fire after that, how's about we do a bit of snipping when we comment fellows?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*


looks good 9.5 out of 10 from me, the blue cable is just too distracting. If it were black or red then 10 for sure no doubt









also the 800 just flat out dwarfs it lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Re-Doing me good trusty cables


----------



## C6ZR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> where are the cables?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UM Awesome?


Black cables FTW


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> Black cables FTW


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Re-Doing me good trusty cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 nice job buddy....i swear i see ur system at least like once every 2 pages in this thread lol but anyways very nice


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> 
> With my corsair 800d
> Please your comment


10/10

Please spray paint or find a way to make the blue USB 3.0 header black or red


----------



## JustAddict

[quote name="mru" url="/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/21010#post_16841221"] It's a so called punch down connector (Example]http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_923_164&products_id=1220]Example at Performance PCS[/URL]). You just push each wire down the "fork" in between which the insulation is cut and good contact can be made. Watch out: there are two types of tos/covers: end cap (used on the very last connector on the cable) and passs through (for connectors on the cable tree). The most ingenious part is, that you can put the empty connector shells into the mounted hard drives and push your wires onto them exactly at the right length.[/quote] thanks for the info... i'll try to find it right away...


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> 
> 
> Please your comment


Looks great! need to blacken the blue usb3.0 cable. Also this case needs a window to see all that goodness! I might have done the gpu power cables a bit differently, but they look good the way you did them. I'm a bit confused on why you chose to wc your ram, but not the gpu? not enough rad? waiting for different card? just wondering.
9/10 just for blue wire and nicely bundled cables in front of psu.


----------



## snipekill2445

Why do people use such tiny cases like the one in the photo above?


----------



## Alatar

pics are a bit old but anyways


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Why do people use such tiny cases like the one in the photo above?


They can be as sexy as the bigger ones if perfectly built, eg, the Fractal mATX cases, they are awesome!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> pics are a bit old but anyways


10/10 absolutely gorgeous









How cool does that 590 stay with no intake fans? just wondering.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> 10/10 absolutely gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool does that 590 stay with no intake fans? just wondering.


under 70C in gaming, and about 80C while doing 803X WUs in [email protected] And it's pretty quiet too







Yeah the temps could be lower but it's sufficient imo.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Why do people use such tiny cases like the one in the photo above?


They don't need to compensate for anything, lmao.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> pics are a bit old but anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


So what is inside that box?


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So what is inside that box?


+1 to that.. I'm curious


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So what is inside that box?




I do have one pic with the PSU but it's a complete mess without any sort of cable management. Currently all the cables are tied with zip ties. It's not like I can see the insides, it's a bit like the back side of your mobo tray










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Ahhh makes sense now, i may have tried to hide the rad but you would have ended up with a much larger box. Nice build


----------



## cnopicilin

How's this?




Small case and a big bunch of wires - ouch!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> under 70C in gaming, and about 80C while doing 803X WUs in [email protected] And it's pretty quiet too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the temps could be lower but it's sufficient imo.


Yes, that is perfectly fine. Thanks for the info, and good job on a fantastic set-up


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnopicilin*
> 
> How's this?
> 
> SNIP
> Small case and a big bunch of wires - ouch!


Good, but could be better. 8/10

Move your SATA and power LED cables through the hole the DVD drive SATA goes through. THen make all PSU leads go right out back.









Not sure what you can do with the black cable or fan connector though.


----------



## Razer18

This was my first pc that i assembled. I hope you guys like it







 I know it could have been better on the other side but i was lazy


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razer18*
> 
> This was my first pc that i assembled. I hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Dont know how you could really improve it- 10/10. Sleeves would take it up to 11/10

and being your first post here, welcome!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> pics are a bit old but anyways


I love this... makes me want to build one. 10/10


----------



## Razer18

Yea i was looking at that will slevee all cables blue or mybe black each one individual. Gona put some LED rgb stripes in it and watercooling but that is in the near future and thank you for the welcome


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razer18*
> 
> This was my first pc that i assembled. I hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it could have been better on the other side but i was lazy


8/10. tighten up some cables and maybe get some sleeves?


----------



## phillyd

hey guys, thought id share a concept for a switch810 build with you..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> hey guys, thought id share a concept for a switch810 build with you..


o.0


----------



## phillyd

it would be nice if anybody who wants to see the build would message the NZXT reps, Retell or XNine for me


----------



## lukeibob




----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## MetallicAcid

My gaming rig


----------



## Ryncrash

10/10 extremely nice work. Love the black on black work.


----------



## Ryncrash

Ok here are my two PC to add to the mix


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> My gaming rig


Man that is one clean RIG


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> hey guys, thought id share a concept for a switch810 build with you..


Me gusta!
(It pleases me)

Off topic: Overclocker..Why in God's name is your avatar Justin Beiber.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Me gusta!
> (It pleases me)
> Off topic: Overclocker..Why in God's name is your avatar Justin Beiber.


U got a problem with Bieber?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> U got a problem with Bieber?


Clearly


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Me gusta!
> (It pleases me)
> Off topic: Overclocker..Why in God's name is your avatar Justin Beiber.


Lulz were had at you translating 'me gusta'.
Mods would have raged at you though, so good call


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Clearly


why bra?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Lulz were had at you translating 'me gusta'.
> Mods would have raged at you though, so good call


Better safe than sorry


----------



## kev_b

Up next my LIAN LI PC-A05FNB I just finished last night.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> My gaming rig


Thanks for the comments!

Any feedback for improvement?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Nice rig Kev_b


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Ok here are my two PC to add to the mix


5/10 for both rigs, all the I/O and PSU wires on the bottom could be straightened up a bit, its a little to jumbled. Post again once the wires are more organized. I like your phantom 410 tho, the Havik 140 is a killer cooler.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks for the comments!
> Any feedback for improvement?


The only possible thing is where I have high lighted, try to hide them, maybe under the MB tray or something



Even still nice looking rig


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> 5/10 for both rigs, all the I/O and PSU wires on the bottom could be straightened up a bit, its a little to jumbled. Post again once the wires are more organized. I like your phantom 410 tho, the Havik 140 is a killer cooler.


I love the Havik 140 for air cooling, i am working on a Custom water loop need to save money, Im going to manage the cable when i get the loop installed. Just trying to figure out what colors tubing to run with. On the 410 going all black block and tubing, EK block


----------



## C6ZR1

updated rate my cable post:

Before, old PC:



After, new PC:



Rate both plz. want to see the score difference. lol


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> I love the Havik 140 for air cooling, i am working on a Custom water loop need to save money, Im going to manage the cable when i get the loop installed. Just trying to figure out what colors tubing to run with. On the 410 going all black block and tubing, EK block


Very nice, im doing the same thing, just need to save a little more cash, its tough getting all the upgrades I want with a tight budget.


----------



## ssgtnubb

C6ZR1, your after pic is so dark it's hard to rate.


----------



## C6ZR1

Heres the brightest picture I found


----------



## Narokuu

This is my 2nd build, and the one being upgraded Wednesday =D cannot wait let me know how i did


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> Heres the brightest picture I found


Do you not a flash on your Camera? Or no lights? Or maybe you never get daytime??? Please get a brighter picture man, hard to see cables in the dark


----------



## sandy cheeks

Is it worthy enough?


----------



## .theMetal

hey happynutz420 where you from? in CO I mean.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> Is it worthy enough?


very clean setup i give u 9.99/10
only thing i can see is that u need to pull the Dvd Drive SATA cable a little tight other than that very nice


----------



## Ghooble

I brightened C6ZR1's rig the best I could for you guys:


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> Is it worthy enough?


10/10 easy. how is that fan supported?


----------



## C6ZR1

ok, finally got around to getting a brighter picture. lol


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> ok, finally got around to getting a brighter picture. lol


9/10
Fans just look a little wierd slanted


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> ok, finally got around to getting a brighter picture. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, well if you scroll up I brightened one for you just in case


----------



## sandy cheeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> 10/10 easy. how is that fan supported?


Its held by hot glue. I didn't want to damage the fan or the painted hard drive cage and it is on there solid.


----------



## C6ZR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenBulletXD*
> 
> 9/10
> Fans just look a little wierd slanted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Oh, well if you scroll up I brightened one for you just in case


Fair enough, and actually looks pretty good brightened up


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> Its held by hot glue. I didn't want to damage the fan or the painted hard drive cage and it is on there solid.


good thinking


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenBulletXD*
> 
> 9/10
> Fans just look a little wierd slanted


I think that it looks great! 10/10.

I also love the idea with the fans! Gotta keep that GPU nice and cool


----------



## Nioxic

My interior is a mess.. but, all the cables are .. well, half-OK i guess

i'll post the exterior cabling instead. coz i think i've done pretty well there








(i dont have window in the case, and i VERY rarely open it)



http://imgur.com/50HMU

 (imgur album)

just missing a few cable ties on the cables that stick out between the trey and the case


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I brightened C6ZR1's rig the best I could for you guys:


So that's why I couldn't see anything!!! There ain't nothing there to see!!!
10/10 from me.

And BTW for the slanted fans: seems to me NXZT specifically provided the mechanics to do this.

Loose that make up colored rear fan; unless it was ghoobles photo tweak which causes the color..........


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> So that's why I couldn't see anything!!! There ain't nothing there to see!!!
> 10/10 from me.
> And BTW for the slanted fans: seems to me NXZT specifically provided the mechanics to do this.
> Loose that make up colored rear fan; unless it was ghoobles photo tweak which causes the color..........


I do believe the color was tweaked when I changed the contrast. IIRC it WAS pure white


----------



## mru

I hada sneaky suspicion about that!!! The color just did not seem "natural".
But please dont feel bad, I don't even know how to do that.............


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> I hada sneaky suspicion about that!!! The color just did not seem "natural".
> But please dont feel bad, I don't even know how to do that.............


CS5 helps


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> So that's why I couldn't see anything!!! There ain't nothing there to see!!!
> 10/10 from me.
> And BTW for the slanted fans: seems to me NXZT specifically provided the mechanics to do this.
> Loose that make up colored rear fan; unless it was ghoobles photo tweak which causes the color..........


10/10 for me too


----------



## C6ZR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I think that it looks great! 10/10.
> I also love the idea with the fans! Gotta keep that GPU nice and cool


GPU never goes above 65 C with several hours in BF3








but the case is a little loud with 10 fans running







lol


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenBulletXD*
> 
> 9/10
> Fans just look a little wierd slanted


Fans are an opinion, and have nothing to do with cable management. They obviously are to provide cool air to the gpu.

10/10 kind sr.


----------



## Awol_Wolf

MIght be adding another Card, not sure yet, and I am thinking of taking the thumb screws off the ram cooler and put black ones on there.


----------



## tahayassen

Not much of an enthusiast.











http://i39.tinypic.com/35hpnja.jpg



http://i42.tinypic.com/2qajpf5.jpg


----------



## GhostSniper08

alright guys, tell me how you think i did with this thermaltake v3 case. Please mind that i dont have many holes for wires and the back isnt the most spacious. Also there were a few small upgrades along the way.

*Before:*


*After:*


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> MIght be adding another Card, not sure yet, and I am thinking of taking the thumb screws off the ram cooler and put black ones on there.


That is amazing, i like the color scheme, and i think the blue thumb screws look good. 10/10, thats top notch!


----------



## BradleyW

Make the PSU Cover yourself?


----------



## golfergolfer

Made a change to rig and cable management... What do you guys think

Before:


After:


I made this change because my H50 was too loud


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Made a change to rig and cable management... What do you guys think
> 
> After:
> 
> I made this change because my H50 was too loud


How's the temp difference?
BTW Very nice cables 9.2/10 for what you have to work with


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> How's the temp difference?
> BTW Very nice cables 9.2/10 for what you have to work with


wuzzap ghoogle


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> That is amazing, i like the color scheme, and i think the blue thumb screws look good. 10/10, thats top notch!


Hey thanks a lot. I appreciate it .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Make the PSU Cover yourself?


and ya i made that myself


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> wuzzap ghoogle


Any specific reason for the off topic trolling?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> wuzzap ghoogle
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific reason for the off topic trolling?
Click to expand...

look at his avatar...


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> look at his avatar...


And his sigrig I know. He's just trying to troll people and get reactions. Just ignore it.


----------



## solar0987




----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> And his sigrig I know. He's just trying to troll people and get reactions. Just ignore it.


^This...and that hes 14years old


----------



## golfergolfer

Ghooble - How's the temp difference?

hmm never thought to run temps







anyways its weird because I just ran 10 minutes of Prime95 and my load temp was 60 degrees while my idle was 46 degrees. So ya but if i remember from before my idle on my H50 was somewhere around low 25 and load was around 40ish (i think). So I dont know if I messed up something but ya temps are higher but at alot less sound which I am happy about









As for the JB thing I love how he has 50 reps and over 1.1K posts...


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Ghooble - How's the temp difference?
> hmm never thought to run temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways its weird because I just ran 10 minutes of Prime95 and my load temp was 60 degrees while my idle was 46 degrees. So ya but if i remember from before my idle on my H50 was somewhere around low 25 and load was around 40ish (i think). So I dont know if I messed up something but ya temps are higher but at alot less sound which I am happy about


What's your OC? You MAY have put too much paste on or something


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ^This...and that hes 14years old


And his parents pay for all his upgrades on a weekly basis


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> What's your OC? You MAY have put too much paste on or something


I have no oc


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm sorry. Are we going to start a fight now cause I said hi to another OCN member? Shame on you. As for Justin Bieber I like him so say what you want but I still like his music


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm sorry. Are we going to start a fight now cause I said hi to another OCN member? Shame on you. As for Justin Bieber I like him so say what you want but I still like his music


My fellow OCN Members... This explains everything.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> MIght be adding another Card, not sure yet, and I am thinking of taking the thumb screws off the ram cooler and put black ones on there.


10/10 man that looks SIK


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 10/10 man that looks SIK


Hey man thanks I appreciate it .

I was thinking before blue, to go all black for stealth like what you have in your sig (which looks awesome!), but am going to save that for a new build


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm sorry. Are we going to start a fight now cause I said hi to another OCN member? Shame on you. As for Justin Bieber I like him so say what you want but I still like his music


I think we just got..


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 10/10 man that looks SIK


Love the Blue/Black Theme


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I have no oc


Oh







well you may have put it on incorrectly in some fashion. May want to look into it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm sorry. Are we going to start a fight now cause I said hi to another OCN member? Shame on you. As for Justin Bieber I like him so say what you want but I still like his music


A: You purposefully spelled my name wrong.
B: Fairly certain you don't actually like JB. Even if you did you wouldn't take it to the extent of changing your whole sig rig's name to JB and the like. Clearly trolling.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Hey man thanks I appreciate it .
> I was thinking before blue, to go all black for stealth like what you have in your sig (which looks awesome!), but am going to save that for a new build


I am going to put on the same side panel you have on your HAF, I am currently deployed so when I get back home for RR in August I will do a small upgrade.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you may have put it on incorrectly in some fashion. May want to look into it
> A: You purposefully spelled my name wrong.
> B: Fairly certain you don't actually like JB. Even if you did you wouldn't take it to the extent of changing your whole sig rig's name to JB and the like. Clearly trolling.


I spelled your name wrong? its ghooble?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I spelled your name wrong? its ghooble?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> wuzzap ghoogle


LOLFAIL.


----------



## mru

macarule
that ain'T NO LOLFAIL. That simply shows he didn't do it intentionally as ghooble proclaimed.

So are we all having a blast on picking on a 14 year old, even if he is a Justin Beaver fan?

Jeez if I would have to out myself for having loved Suzi Quattro.............. hey don't read that!!! No I didn't say anything!!!!!
What are you all laughing about?!?!?!? get back to work and mind your business!!!!


----------



## snipekill2445

You know who my favorite band is? Linkin Park, i think. Haven't really thought about it before though.


----------



## ginger_nuts

More Pics less complaining!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> More Pics less complaining!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes ma'am.









OMG!!! I just noticed.... Your name is *ginger_nuts*


----------



## GhostSniper08

yea this thread is starting to side track a bit. so forget about justin bieber and the fact that he's making more money than us by making crappy music and lets go back to my post on page *2111,* and lets tell me how good or bad of a job i did on my wires lol..


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*


agreed we've strayed pretty far from the subject....

anyways, massive improvement! 10/10 there are some nitpickey things but because it went from what it looked like before, they can be ignored


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> yea this thread is starting to side track a bit. so forget about justin bieber and the fact that he's making more money than us by making crappy music and lets go back to my post on page *2111,* and lets tell me how good or bad of a job i did on my wires lol..


I like your cables. Looks 1000x times better


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> yea this thread is starting to side track a bit. so forget about justin bieber and the fact that he's making more money than us by making crappy music and lets go back to my post on page *2111,* and lets tell me how good or bad of a job i did on my wires lol..


That page number doesn't exist for me. I live in the world of 20posts per page


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> That page number doesn't exist for me. I live in the world of 20posts per page


how do u set 20 instead of 10?


----------



## GhostSniper08

^^ pg 1056 to those 20 postper pagers ..









and thanks for the ratings guys, really do appreciate. ive been puttin a lot of work on it


----------



## Hartk1213

lol im only on page #265 i have it set to 80posts per page
haha
back on topic


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how do u set 20 instead of 10?


Profile settings>Account Details>Posts Per Page


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> lol im only on page #265 i have it set to 80posts per page
> haha
> back on topic


Thats nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Profile settings>Account Details>Posts Per Page


Thanks +rep 80 post per page coming up


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> lol im only on page #265 i have it set to 80posts per page
> haha
> back on topic


10/10 very neat


----------



## OverClocker55

I need some new sleeves. Might pick up the AX1200 and the Corsair sleeved full kit


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I need some new sleeves. Might pick up the AX1200 and the Corsair sleeved full kit


You really only need like 650w


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You really only need like 650w


I'm getting some 680's


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thats nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks +rep 80 post per page coming up


No problem man, I was thinking about going to 50. But then when I say "Just one more page" it would just keep me here even longer


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You really only need like 650w
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting some 680's
Click to expand...

With your current rig I would say that 850w is more than enough for 680 SLI.

The HX850 is very strong PSU.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> No problem man, I was thinking about going to 50. But then when I say "Just one more page" it would just keep me here even longer


lol true


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thats nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _-snip-_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenBulletXD*
> 
> 10/10 very neat


Thanks just finished sleeving my PSU last week


----------



## OverClocker55

Update. Moved my desk downstairs. Its now night time so flash engaged.


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Update. Moved my desk downstairs. Its now night time so flash engaged.


10/10, cant see a cable at all =D


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Update. Moved my desk downstairs. Its now night time so flash engaged.


That...is...the....COOLEST CUP EVA!!!!

Oh, and easy 10/10 cause you got it so clean, good job


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That...is...the....COOLEST CUP EVA!!!!


IMAMAMSKSFHFH


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> IMAMAMSKSFHFH


What does that cup say on it ?


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

this has to be by far the worst cable management ever


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSpitFireXx*
> 
> this has to be by far the worst cable management ever


wrong, the cables didn't managed at all


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> wrong, the cables didn't managed at all


LoL, that's exactly what I was thinking, more like the worst "mess of cables" ever


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSpitFireXx*
> 
> this has to be by far the worst cable management ever


But Sweet Case


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenBulletXD*
> 
> But Sweet Case


WHAT!!!!! That is one of the ugliest cases I've seen in my life!


----------



## K62-RIG

That mess of cables is epic.


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenBulletXD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> IMAMAMSKSFHFH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that cup say on it ?
Click to expand...

Click on the photo if you cannot read it!
For the yanks, and frequent visitors to the US it is obvious from the color scheme that it is HOOTERS, the best restaurant chain in the world.
Renowned for its chicken wings and pork spare ribs, and the waitresses wearing next to nothing. In fact so little that half the countries in the world would find it offensive or downright illegal.
(Thankfully not so in Germany)


----------



## CiBi

redid my cable management


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSpitFireXx*
> 
> this has to be by far the worst cable management ever


this is awesome, its like the computer threw up out of its side.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


>


ewwww, you have an external Rad.... but i'd say 7/10 for the cables. You really need to clean up that mess in the bottom, or make one of those PSU Covers


----------



## BradleyW

I love external rads!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I love external rads!


Counter: I hate external rads









Keep it in the case, slobs and eager-McBeavers!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Counter: I hate external rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it in the case, slobs!


If you keep it neat, it looks interesting with one on the outside. On some rigs it does look messy.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I have a rig with an external rad and it doesn't look messy. I actually have it mounted to my desk.


----------



## CiBi

i think my external rad doesnt look so bad


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> i think my external rad doesnt look so bad


I think it looks great!


----------



## axipher

I hate external RAD's as well, that;s why I took the challenge to shove 3 RAD's inside a Cooler Master 690 II Advanced case, people kept saying "get a bigger case"...


----------



## staryoshi

Plenty of them look sharp, I'm just morally opposed to it


----------



## BradleyW

I'm going to buy a rad and stick it onto my PC, just because i like it!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'm going to buy a rad and stick it onto my PC, just because i like it!


give me your old rad?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> give me your old rad?


I would if i had one.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I would if i had one.


lol ok


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> give me your old rad?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I would if i had one.


one does not give away an old rad, one keeps it and adds more rads


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> one does not give away an old rad, one keeps it and adds more rads


We are dangerously close to an Inception joke, be careful!









I'll post some cables to rate soon. 550D arrives on Thursday and my server gets an upgrade to the Antec 300... Although this may be a good chance to do another 300 mod, it's been almost exactly two years since my last project.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> We are dangerously close to an Inception joke, be careful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some cables to rate soon. 550D arrives on Thursday and my server gets an upgrade to the Antec 300... Although this may be a good chance to do another 300 mod, it's been almost exactly two years since my last project.


550D


----------



## DMT94

Ok here's a minor update.
Added my first 7950 , still waiting for the second one so that's what the 2 extra pci-e plugs are for








I also moved some stuff about and wating on my ssd to arrive








Would like to know any feedback, i have seen some really nice rigs and im jealous haha !


----------



## BradleyW

Move the card down to the next x16 slot so it can cool better.


----------



## solar0987

Totally skipped me


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> 
> Totally skipped me


Cables 10/10. Overall look 8/10. Cadillac logo 0/10


----------



## ssgtnubb

Really, really nice 9/10


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally skipped me


10/10 no question


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> WHAT!!!!! That is one of the ugliest cases I've seen in my life!


Its "Unique"


----------



## audioholic

Obviously this is not completely finished..just the obvious tedious things are left.


----------



## mustangbanshee

MY RIG


----------



## ssgtnubb

@ Audioholic, looks good, I'd flip your front fan around so the wire is against the bottom of your 5 1/4 bays and route that cable on the back of the cage. Beyond that real nice 9.5/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustangbanshee*
> 
> MY RIG


That doesn't look too bad. Maybe a 8.5/10. What are those little cables at the bottom for?

I recommend getting some cable sleeving, or getting sleeved extensions. Would look alot better with the 24pin and PCI-E cables sleeved


----------



## ssgtnubb

I agree with you snipe, but that case looks not fun to deal with. 9/10 and get extensions if ya got the room.


----------



## snipekill2445

Yea I know, there must only be like 1cm of room back there. Although there isn't much room for management in my 1200 either.


----------



## mustangbanshee

yea your right there's not much room back there. I'm gonna get a few more sleeves to finish it off but it's a work in progress and my first build as well


----------



## audioholic

Thanks. Those wires are the only ones I'm still working on. The ones up front are actually for my LED tape. Will post update when it's all finished:thumb:


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## snipekill2445

Nice, 10/10! Loving that PSU Cover!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/813225/width/600/height/450/flags/


Like the PSU cover as well, but the black cable ties on white cables is a bit cheap looking. 9.5/10


----------



## Rye26

here's my share..


----------



## ssgtnubb

Rye, 10/10, love the contrast of the red against the white.


----------



## Rye26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Rye, 10/10, love the contrast of the red against the white.


Thanks buddy! It's a good thing I chose the red mdpc sleeves over the black ones..


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> here's my share..


SEXY









Definitely 10/10


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> here's my share..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cant say anything bad about it colors play nicely together. I would say 9.7/10 just cause I would pull the cables tighter, not necessarily for the looks, but to get more air flow to the components


----------



## Rye26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> cant say anything bad about it colors play nicely together. I would say 9.7/10 just cause I would pull the cables tighter, not necessarily for the looks, but to get more air flow to the components


thanks mate.. I'm thinking of placing a psu cover to conceal the cables but if I'll try to thighten them a bit and see if that would do the trick..


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Move the card down to the next x16 slot so it can cool better.


Problem with that, is i'm getting another card so there's no room


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> thanks mate.. I'm thinking of placing a psu cover to conceal the cables but if I'll try to thighten them a bit and see if that would do the trick..


awesome post one back up if you do and if you get the cover we'll give you another rating


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, i want to maybe make or get a PSU cover. How should i go about doing this? I have no idea where to start.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys, i want to maybe make or get a PSU cover. How should i go about doing this? I have no idea where to start.


card board and camo duct tape.. then when you like how it works u go and get a metal piece and bend it and paint it and cut to shape and then cover with carbon fiber


----------



## phillyd

lol i dnt have the tools to do any of that, except the carbon fiber cover. I really just want a plain white one.


----------



## .theMetal

I think a piece of really thin aluminum would work really well, you could bend it with your hands and paint it to your hearts desire. then use velco to attach. at least this is how I would go about it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

From HAF X to Switch 810. Huge upgrade.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> From HAF X to Switch 810. Huge upgrade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


From what it appears it's a 10/10. But you might want to take the panel off for 1 picture. The reflection is masking it a bit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> From what it appears it's a 10/10. But you might want to take the panel off for 1 picture. The reflection is masking it a bit.


Here are some more:


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here are some more:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Me gusta

(It pleases me)


----------



## adi518

Looks great there... I hate when the ****in gpus bend.


----------



## csm725

Adi check your PMs and GO TO SLEEP! lol


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> From what it appears it's a 10/10. But you might want to take the panel off for 1 picture. The reflection is masking it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more:
Click to expand...

Talk about an overkill PSU. You aren't using half of that PSU's capability, thus actually putting more stress on it


----------



## csm725

not sure if srs or just trolling...


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> not sure if srs or just trolling...


He's right and wrong. If you use a completely overkill PSU, you are actually being less efficient, as the efficiency of a PSU is rated as a bell curve. It has its highest rating at 50% load. Go any higher or lower than that and the efficiency drops.

However, if it is truly being used at 50% load, then he is being the most efficient that he can be, so it's a good thing. It's more-or-less just a waste of money to pay for such a large PSU when you could pay much less for a smaller one.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> He's right and wrong. If you use a completely overkill PSU, you are actually being less efficient, as the efficiency of a PSU is rated as a bell curve. It has its highest rating at 50% load. Go any higher or lower than that and the efficiency drops.
> However, if it is truly being used at 50% load, then he is being the most efficient that he can be, so it's a good thing. It's more-or-less just a waste of money to pay for such a large PSU when you could pay much less for a smaller one.


Unless you plan to add more later on







I have a 1000W and I'm probably at 700-750W, but if I decide to get a third 7950, I'd be near 1000W.


----------



## Anti!!

This quoting full posts of pictures just to respond is gonna bring me to my kneeeeeessss!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT i love that case it looookkk very nice and versatile. what is it?


----------



## Ghooble

Friendly reminder. Put quoted pics in a spoiler so we don't have to see the same ones a billion times


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Friendly reminder. Put quoted pics in a spoiler so we don't have to see the same ones a billion times


^this


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Friendly reminder. Put quoted pics in a spoiler so we don't have to see the same ones a billion times


yea, there are still some peeps viewing this with 3g cellphones. lol


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> This quoting full posts of pictures just to respond is gonna bring me to my kneeeeeessss!!!!!!!!!!!
> BUT i love that case it looookkk very nice and versatile. what is it?


it appears to be an NZXT Switch 810


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> it appears to be an NZXT Switch 810


Indeed


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> From HAF X to Switch 810. Huge upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that's absolutely beautiful. Excellent work there, sir!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


>


A 12 Fan controller







how do you hide the cables









Any chance of having a picture of the other side









Great job


----------



## l&m




----------



## snipekill2445

Wow nice! 9.8/10 from me. looks EPIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## cnopicilin

White Noctua? Impossibru!


----------



## phillyd

It could be a Phanteks PH-TC14PE
but judging by the bottom fan, it is a noctua, just painted


----------



## l&m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnopicilin*
> 
> White Noctua? Impossibru!


yes, painted


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

I wish noctua made white fans


----------



## axipher

Well my Design Core 1000 is out for powder-coating so I'm bread-boarding it for a week


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l&m*


Nice 10/10

Ive been hunting white sata cables. where did you find them?


----------



## l&m

Included with motherboard


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> From HAF X to Switch 810. Huge upgrade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy cow that is a huge case..


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l&m*
> 
> Included with motherboard


What motherboard is it?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Well, I'm not a wiring expert, but this is my Arc Mini mATX:



I'm using the 3 chassis PWM fan headers on the MB to dynamically control my case fans...and one of the headers is in a bad spot, which explains the one wire zip tied to the rear of the case. I didn't want to run it under the cooler's outflow fan since that's where the VRMs are located.


----------



## Rye26

10/10... nice clean rig


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Well, I'm not a wiring expert, but this is my Arc Mini mATX:
> 
> I'm using the 3 chassis PWM fan headers on the MB to dynamically control my case fans...and one of the headers is in a bad spot, which explains the one wire zip tied to the rear of the case. I didn't want to run it under the cooler's outflow fan since that's where the VRMs are located.


10/10


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Thanks









That one wire bugs me though...so I will probably run it around the bottom side of the cooler and under the cooler's inflow fan and out through a pass-through. I suppose many other things could be cleaner, but that's the only one that tends to bug me.

I am also using the stock sleeved cables that came with the PSU, and those things are a mother to bend.









cheers,
Scuba


----------



## l&m

Anti!!, Msi p67-gd65


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l&m*
> 
> Anti!!, Msi p67-gd65


hmm I have that board and I got no white cables


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l&m*


Sick, you painted the Noctua fan ?


----------



## l&m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Sick, you painted the Noctua fan ?


Yep


----------



## l&m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmm I have that board and I got no white cables


newegg


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l&m*
> 
> newegg


I got older version then







I got white/black


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I got older version then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got white/black


Didnt u just have a GTX 680? what happened to it...just wondering


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Didnt u just have a GTX 680? what happened to it...just wondering


.... Its hidden in my bat cave..


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Didnt u just have a GTX 680? what happened to it...just wondering


He changes video cards more than our entire community changes clothes..combined. He also just puts stuff in his sig. Don't necessarily believe it all


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> He changes video cards more than our entire community changes clothes..combined. He also just puts stuff in his sig. Don't necessarily believe it all


ok troll. Want proof? go look at my youtube channel. I have unboxed alteast 20 gpu's and some cases..
troll me now


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ok troll. Want proof? go look at my youtube channel. I have unboxed alteast 20 gpu's and some cases..
> troll me now


Yep. I'm the troll.


----------



## AlderonnX

Rate mine... XD










Build log here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1239396/build-log-cool-blue


----------



## Hartk1213

Nice 9/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> He changes video cards more than our entire community changes clothes..combined. He also just puts stuff in his sig. Don't necessarily believe it all


ya thats what i was thinking i dont know how a 14 yr old can have that much money to buy 20 Gpus.....unless ill say it again he has rich parents


----------



## Anti!!

Meh, who cares. Let it go. CABLE RATINGS COMMENCE!!


----------



## Omegawd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Nice 10/10
> Ive been hunting white sata cables. where did you find them?



Link 1

Link 2

I saw these while browsing FrozenCPU. Hopefully they are long enough. They also have 18" if they are too short.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omegawd*
> 
> 
> Link 1
> 
> Link 2
> I saw these while browsing FrozenCPU. Hopefully they are long enough. They also have 18" if they are too short.


SHhaaaaweeeeettt.

I need 20 and higher though. haha NT!


----------



## audiofreak95




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good the only thing that bothers me is the exhaust fan's cable. maybe spin it to face the back or something? any ways I say 9.5 out of 10 everything else is in order









how does that noctua cool the phenom? do you have it overclocked and what not?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Rate mine... XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1239396/build-log-cool-blue


from what I can see it looks good, but it would be good to see it zoomed out a bit and maybe some real light (don't get me wrong I love blue led's) but for the purpose of the rating


----------



## audiofreak95

its actually the computer i built for my friend hes got a fx4100 and it does pretty good i bumped it up to 4.2 for him.

this is mines


----------



## snipekill2445

Haven't you already posted your PC?


----------



## audiofreak95

i was clarifying to .TheMetal that the pic i just posted wasnt my computer and i posted mine to show the difference


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> its actually the computer i built for my friend hes got a fx4100 and it does pretty good i bumped it up to 4.2 for him.
> this is mines
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gotcha, I new your name looked familiar









still looks good lol and yours looks even better: flawless


----------



## audiofreak95

soon that fx4100 and d14 will be mine though lol


----------



## snipekill2445

Why do you want a FX4100? Your 955 is a faster processor.


----------



## audiofreak95

hes giving then to me as payment for when i install is liquid cooling, and since hes buying an 8120 at the same time he has no need for either and he said i could have them.


----------



## .theMetal

yea personally I would drop that noctua on your 955 clock it up to like 4.2 and watch it tear things apart


----------



## audiofreak95

it is at 4.2







I got a Frio on it i just painted it black and made better shrouds


----------



## OC-Guru

Here's my PC:


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> it is at 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Frio on it i just painted it black and made better shrouds


nice, I've heard the frio can keep up with the noctua pretty easily but the noctua is silent in comparison

I'm getting ready to get a noctua so I have been researching them a bunch. it will play nicely with my raven case









my 965 is kinda at the ceiling at 4 on the h50, I think I could get 4.2 on the noctua


----------



## AlderonnX

Nice... Looks very bright in that thing


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Nice... Looks very bright in that thing


That's LED's for you!


----------



## Goharder

The joys of a non modular PSU.


The last image looks like it's really dust, but it's a mixture of bad lighting and a bad cell camera...hate it...blow it out weekly and all my images look like garbage with my lame lighting.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Got a new case







(NZXT M59) I'm kinda disappointed, I thought there would be a lot more room for cable management, and my 8-pin CPU and 6-pin GPU power cables aren't long enough to go behind and over/around -.- But it still looks better overall, will collect less dust, and my GPU is like 3 degrees cooler. I put blue tape over the ends of my main motherboard cable and GPU cables, it doesn't look as good as sleeving but it's better than colorful cables and red connectors

Before:









After:


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Got a new case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (NZXT M59) I'm kinda disappointed, I thought there would be a lot more room for cable management, and my 8-pin CPU and 6-pin GPU power cables aren't long enough to go behind and over/around -.- But it still looks better overall, will collect less dust, and my GPU is like 3 degrees cooler. I put blue tape over the ends of my main motherboard cable and GPU cables, it doesn't look as good as sleeving but it's better than colorful cables and red connectors
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


9.5/10 =D


----------



## TaylorBosse

Just finished tucking cables away. Next step, order a 5.25" to 3.5" adapter so I can get rid of that unsightly hard drive cage!



How'd I do?


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Just finished tucking cables away. Next step, order a 5.25" to 3.5" adapter so I can get rid of that unsightly hard drive cage!
> 
> How'd I do?


9.5/10
Im just not a big fan of LED Fans


----------



## Heimsgard

This is mine sorry for the crappy picture. I know I need to buy a black 8pin cpu power extension or sleeve it. Also hide the little bit of cables above the top grommet which I have already done just haven't taken a picture of it yet. Also I know I need to hide the very colorful wires that belong to the usb 2.0 connector. Other than that what do you guys think?


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> 
> This is mine sorry for the crappy picture. I know I need to buy a black 8pin cpu power extension or sleeve it. Also hide the little bit of cables above the top grommet which I have already done just haven't taken a picture of it yet. Also I know I need to hide the very colorful wires that belong to the usb 2.0 connector. Other than that what do you guys think?


10/10
Cant see a cable at all


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> 
> This is mine sorry for the crappy picture. I know I need to buy a black 8pin cpu power extension or sleeve it. Also hide the little bit of cables above the top grommet which I have already done just haven't taken a picture of it yet. Also I know I need to hide the very colorful wires that belong to the usb 2.0 connector. Other than that what do you guys think?


9.5/10 I see what you mean, bloody good job none the less, it is a bit annoying after spending so much time to hide things just to see more after









But that gives you another reason to pull it apart


----------



## ReckNball

SOME OF MY CABLES


----------



## snipekill2445

That cable sleeving looks great !


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> SOME OF MY CABLES


that looks slick...is it me or is the motherboard hidden? 10/10


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> that looks slick...is it me or is the motherboard hidden? 10/10


lol no my friend that would be the sabertooth cover for the motherboard the mb is up side down though and thx


----------



## staryoshi

The color scheme reminds me of Easter


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The color scheme reminds me of Easter


Lol I like it.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> 
> This is mine sorry for the crappy picture. I know I need to buy a black 8pin cpu power extension or sleeve it. Also hide the little bit of cables above the top grommet which I have already done just haven't taken a picture of it yet. Also I know I need to hide the very colorful wires that belong to the usb 2.0 connector. Other than that what do you guys think?


10/10 nice!


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> that looks slick...is it me or is the motherboard hidden? 10/10


that looks pretty sick! 10/10


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Lol I like it.


Me too









Just moved into a cozy Corsair 550D. Here's where I'm at right now sorry for the picture quality, my flash was bashful I suppose.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved into a cozy Corsair 550D. Here's where I'm at right now sorry for the picture quality, my flash was bashful I suppose.


going to mod it?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> going to mod it?


No need to. I am, however, planning a mod for my Antec 300. I have to find someone in the area that'll powder coat her, though







Spoiler: it's an arctic white theme.

I'm tempted to grab some fully-sleeved corsair cables, but without a side-panel window there isn't too much impetus behind the notion.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved into a cozy Corsair 550D. Here's where I'm at right now sorry for the picture quality, my flash was bashful I suppose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cozy? I suppose in comparison to an 800D...but it is still cavernous compared to my Arc Mini:



I find any opportunity to rib George for Corsair's position that the mATX market is not worth their time.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Cozy? I suppose in comparison to an 800D...but it is still cavernous compared to my Arc Mini:
> I find any opportunity to rib George for Corsair's position that the mATX market is not worth their time.


Well, I intended cozy in this context:
Quote:


> Adjective: Giving a feeling of comfort, warmth, and relaxation.


I suggested to a NZXT rep to make a Switch-inspired mATX case









I was on the fence between ATX and mATX, I went ATX







(I often change form factors) If I had gone mATX, I would have grabbed the Define Mini.

I tried the 600T last year, which was gorgeous but more than I needed in terms of size. The 550D is a nice compromise.

Side-note: That Arc Mini is nearly as large as my Antec 300









Side-note 2: The 550D doesn't compete with the Arc Mini, so their relative sizes are of little concern to me







It's competing at a notch above the ATX R3, which they've nailed. I could go for another 1/4" space behind the mobo tray, though.

Site-note 3: I'd love to give an Arc Mini a powder coat and custom design


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Site-note 3: I'd love to give an Arc Mini a powder coat and custom design


Stop by with your equipment. I'll spread the newspapers.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Stop by with your equipment. I'll spread the newspapers.


I'll have to set up a catapult for fast transportation from my mountains to yours







Just be ready to catch me.


----------



## roskof

Hello again,

Here is my current system, nothing much different from the last time, just a different video card.


----------



## Kunkka

My first attempt to be organized with my cables







usually i just toss them in there.. Here is my white 600t. please let me know if u think i can improve anywhere.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Hello again,
> Here is my current system, nothing much different from the last time, just a different video card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this is awesome. I am a fan of anything silverstone, very nice.







only complaint would be the faint yellow wires popping out of the supply

still, 10/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kunkka*
> 
> My first attempt to be organized with my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usually i just toss them in there.. Here is my white 600t. please let me know if u think i can improve anywhere.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


also beautiful. 10/10

but I have to say, if the heat sinks on the mobo were white, it would be shear perfection









only thing here is maybe color the wires out of the supply black


----------



## Tippy

Oh god everyone's rigs are looking so beautiful with all that sleeving...well, here goes.



















The fans aren't as bright as the camera makes them look, especially with the clear side window on. With the fan controller at minimum the LED's are actually a lot dimmer than they're supposed to be









Feel free to laugh at the rainbow cables...but for reasons unknown Seasonic must've thought along the lines of "plain black psu cables? psssh, use ALL the colors!". I may sleeve them some day.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Oh god everyone's rigs are looking so beautiful with all that sleeving...well, here goes.


9/10 The front panel cables should go under the MB. Also if you can the HDD power cable folded down and hidden behind the bottom fan.

Other then that looking sweet


----------



## octiny

Decided to do an AMD build! My Intel rig needed a friend


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Decided to do an AMD build! My Intel rig needed a friend


Mother of god... trade? :3


----------



## Rye26

@octiny

that's definitely 10/10..







nice cable management on the H100... got frustrated when I previously had it so I sold it


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Decided to do an AMD build! My Intel rig needed a friend


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Oh god everyone's rigs are looking so beautiful with all that sleeving...well, here goes.
> *snip*
> *snip*
> The fans aren't as bright as the camera makes them look, especially with the clear side window on. With the fan controller at minimum the LED's are actually a lot dimmer than they're supposed to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to laugh at the rainbow cables...but for reasons unknown Seasonic must've thought along the lines of "plain black psu cables? psssh, use ALL the colors!". I may sleeve them some day.


My cables themselves look just like yours, though completely non-modular.







I'm thinking of just pushing back all of the sleeving and wrapping everything in black electrical tape so the rainbow doesn't show.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Decided to do an AMD build! My Intel rig needed a friend


Whats your gpu usage looking like? Im inclined to believe that dozer is bottlenecking. Or sweating trying to pass that stone.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

^Speaking of which, one of our members recently did some testing regarding PCI-E 2.0 vs. PCI-E 3.0. The results were a bit surprising to me at least. You can check it out here in case you're curious about it.

I just thought that it would be worth mentioning since any potential bottleneck could have to do with the PCI-E lanes and how they're managed - which if I'm not mistaking, is still on the CPU anyway, but just some food for thought.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> My cables themselves look just like yours, though completely non-modular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of just pushing back all of the sleeving and wrapping everything in black electrical tape so the rainbow doesn't show.


Personaly, I didn't think the small section of rainbow looked bad...and I would avoid electrical tape like the plague.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Decided to do an AMD build! My Intel rig needed a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2128654/width/600/height/679
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I'm impressed you can afford having two lol. I can barely afford what I have now. 10/10


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Decided to do an AMD build! My Intel rig needed a friend


Cable management 10/10









BUT

I need a friend too









Two stella builds


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Mother of god... trade? :3


Okay!







...

lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> @octiny
> that's definitely 10/10..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice cable management on the H100... got frustrated when I previously had it so I sold it


Thanks! One of these days I'll build another custom loop, you have an awesome loop btw







..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks bud








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Whats your gpu usage looking like? Im inclined to believe that dozer is bottlenecking. Or sweating trying to pass that stone.


I was kinda surprised to find there was no bottleneck at all, in comparison to my 2500k. 3Dmark 11 I get 99% percent usage across all three, BF3 MP-64 I get 80-99% depending on the map, Metro 2033 95-99%.

CPU @ 4.82GHZ, NB @ 2.71GHZ, HT Link @ 2.71GHZ, DDR3 @ 2295mhz 9-9-9-27-1t so far..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I'm impressed you can afford having two lol. I can barely afford what I have now. 10/10


Day trading can do wonders lol.

I think the only thing I should worry about now is my electricity bill sky rocketing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Cable management 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT
> I need a friend too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two stella builds


Thanks friend!

..


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Day trading can do wonders lol.
> 
> ..


What is Day trading?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Okay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> lol


I can only assume your joking..


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> What is Day trading?


Oh sorry, It's just another term I use for "stock market"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I can only assume your joking..


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Oh sorry, It's just another term I use for "stock market"


I thought so. Any tips on stocks? Always looking to learn a thing or two


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I thought so. Any tips on stocks? Always looking to learn a thing or two


I do penny stocks, so it's very volatile and has more to do with playing the cards right and following the lines than thorough due diligence like the dollar stocks. The only tips I can offer for penny stocks is only spend what you can afford to lose, expect to lose money the first couple of times, form a portfolio of 4-5 penny stocks at a time, don't get caught in pump and dumps, and don't hold for more than 3-4 days at a time. These are up and down baby stocks, but you can make 100-400% more in a mere 6 hours, in comparison to 6+ months for dollar stocks.

Just don't get greedy!


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Had to make a couple custom pc`s for my school, These cases are CHEAP so they have no cable management options so i just zip tied


----------



## Smo

AIR CAN!


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> AIR CAN!


This is after 1 month of running


----------



## dan_ep82




----------



## sectionsone

My project now

















Please coment


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I thought so. Any tips on stocks? Always looking to learn a thing or two


My dad is in the stock market


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My dad is in the stock market


What's his asking price, I'd like to place a bid on him


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> What's his asking price, I'd like to place a bid on him


he not for sale.. he is my daddy


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan_ep82*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/819368/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Going to have to go with a 7.5/10. Some of the cables like the CPU cable seem like they could be hidden a bit better (though I don't know the capability of cable management in your case), but overall, very nice. I like that you have your PSU hidden behind that plate like that. Makes it look very nice. If you were interested enough, I'd advise a re-sleeving of some of those cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> My project now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please coment


9/10.

Very, very clean and you can hardly see a cable at all. High quality sleeving job. Very, very compact case, though. Doesn't look like much room for expansion.

One of my gripes on this build is the SSD - it looks nice there, but I'm not a big fan of the way you see the cables. I can't say I'm a big fan of the face of the computer being off and having all of the cables stashed and visible like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Personaly, I didn't think the small section of rainbow looked bad...and I would avoid electrical tape like the plague.


May I ask why you avoid electrical tape? I've seen plenty of people using it, especially white electrical tape in builds where people are using white sleeving, and I didn't hear about any problems with it.


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Going to have to go with a 7.5/10. Some of the cables like the CPU cable seem like they could be hidden a bit better (though I don't know the capability of cable management in your case), but overall, very nice. I like that you have your PSU hidden behind that plate like that. Makes it look very nice. If you were interested enough, I'd advise a re-sleeving of some of those cables.


Cable management is quite bad but do-able if your willing to cut into the case in a few places like I did.
Was much cleaner with 1 GPU and the modular PSU


Thanks


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My dad is in the stock market


Erm. That's not a tip?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> I do penny stocks, so it's very volatile and has more to do with playing the cards right and following the lines than thorough due diligence like the dollar stocks. The only tips I can offer for penny stocks is only spend what you can afford to lose, expect to lose money the first couple of times, form a portfolio of 4-5 penny stocks at a time, don't get caught in pump and dumps, and don't hold for more than 3-4 days at a time. These are up and down baby stocks, but you can make 100-400% more in a mere 6 hours, in comparison to 6+ months for dollar stocks.
> Just don't get greedy!


How do you get started with it? Is there a website or something?

Can you pm your answer to me before someone gets mad about this thread going so far off topic again







Thanks.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan_ep82*


8/10, hide the CPU cable and then it will look real clean, after you do that 10/10!


----------



## happynutz420

One question, how do you get pics and/or quotes to show up in the Warning:Spoiler (Click To Show), i like that way better because then you don't have to repeat a long string of pic when you are replying to someones post.


----------



## dan_ep82

[*SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> One question, how do you get pics and/or quotes to show up in the Warning:Spoiler (Click To Show), i like that way better because then you don't have to repeat a long string of pic when you are replying to someones post.


[/SPOILER*]
Just remove the stars.
When you quote,highlight the bit you want hidden and press the button 6 places the the right of the "Size" box,looks like a black quote


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan_ep82*
> 
> [*SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!]
> [/SPOILER*]
> Just remove the stars.
> When you quote,highlight the bit you want hidden and press the button 6 places the the right of the "Size" box,looks like a black quote






Thanks!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan_ep82*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dan_ep82*
Click to expand...

8.5 / 10

Like others say hide that CPU cable. Also change your cable ties to black, the white ones stand out to much. Also if there is anything you can do with the yellow showing on your GPU cable it will be a flat 10/10


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan




----------



## jameschisholm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*






Blue.

9.5/10


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would say 9.5/10









only thing I can get picky on is the fact you have one or two sata cables a different color.


----------



## Adrenaline

Some Of These cable managed Rigs are Sweet


----------



## vinton13

9/10 for jameschisholm


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How do you get started with it? Is there a website or something?


"Day trading" was all the rage several years ago. Many folks claimed to make money, but studies showed that the vast majority lost money. Frankly, it reminded me of gambling in a casino...where no one admits that they lose...but somehow the casinos manage to stay in business.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_trading

One guy lost his ass so badly that he snapped:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_O._Barton

IMHO, very few people are lucky enough to earn a living without working for it. When an opportunity to make significant money with little to no effort appears, it's usually accompanied by either a corresponding degree of risk to lose money or it is someone tempting you with a carrot so that they can take advantage of you in some other way.

No claims of any of that going on here. Just general advice from an old guy.









cheers,
Scuba


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> "Day trading" was all the rage several years ago. Many folks claimed to make money, but studies showed that the vast majority lost money. Frankly, it reminded me of gambling in a casino...where no one admits that they lose...but somehow the casinos manage to stay in business.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_trading
> One guy lost his ass so badly that he snapped:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_O._Barton
> IMHO, very few people are lucky enough to earn a living without working for it. When an opportunity to make significant money with little to no effort appears, it's usually accompanied by either a corresponding degree of risk to lose money or it is someone tempting you with a carrot so that they can take advantage of you in some other way.
> No claims of any of that going on here. Just general advice from an old guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> Scuba


Yeah, I'm not expecting to be able to make a living or anything, I just want to try it out with like $10 and see what happens.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My dad is in the stock market


so thats how u get all the components lol...like i said rich parents haha


----------



## di inferi

You don't want to see whats behind the MoBo panel....










CIMG2434 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr


CIMG2435 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr


CIMG2436 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr


CIMG2437 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr


CIMG2440 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You don't want to see whats behind the MoBo panel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIMG2434 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2435 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2436 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2437 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2440 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr





10/10! very clean and i love the cable sleaving and color scheme. That's one sic rig!


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> 9/10 for jameschisholm


9/10.

By the way the rig I quoted on the previous page is not mine, it's the members rig above my post.


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You don't want to see whats behind the MoBo panel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIMG2434 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2435 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2436 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2437 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2440 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr


----------



## snipekill2445

Please use spoilers, my index finger literally hurts!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You don't want to see whats behind the MoBo panel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10







sweet job

Who is saying we don't want to see behind, it is always helpful, but also understanding if it is a pain to get the panel back on


----------



## di inferi

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not expecting to be able to make a living or anything, I just want to try it out with like $10 and see what happens.


not too far off topic buttttt, I had a good friend and his wife try some day trading for a month. Fresh out of college they had $1000 to throw into some day trading. He did all the trading, lots of research and guessing, that's what day-trading is, educated guessing. He made $5000 from the original $1000. I believe this was 2 years ago... He use the money to put a down payment on a new car...not bad. It can happen, but its rare. I've always done virtual stock games. We had a few in high school. I'd usually get around a 30% return in about a 3month time. That's after brokerage fees too.

ontopic.

That red sleeving looks great! I'm tempted to get some....


----------



## arrow0309

*Rate mine plz*

There are lots of _*"before"*_ however these pics are my latest and best I can do


----------



## snipekill2445

Doesn't look bad at all. Maybe a 8/10 cause it is still a little messy at the bottom and on the bottom of the motherboard. Also I can't stand grey interiors.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Doesn't look bad at all. Maybe a 8/10 cause it is still a little messy at the bottom and on the bottom of the motherboard. Also I can't stand grey interiors.


Thanks!
I didn't expect more than 8









And yes, my next case will be *black*. I'm gonna get either a blank Phantom or a black Haf 932 Advenced or a black Switch 810


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> so thats how u get all the components lol...like i said rich parents haha


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> *Rate mine plz*
> 
> There are lots of _*"before"*_ however these pics are my latest and best I can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would say 8/10, you could change the cable ties to match the cable (black on black) and white ones for the case sections.

Maybe reducing the number of fans you have could also help with the cluttered look, that many fans pumping air in looks a little over kill


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I would say 8/10, you could change the cable ties to match the cable (black on black) and white ones for the case sections.
> 
> Maybe reducing the number of fans you have could also help with the cluttered look, that many fans pumping air in looks a little over kill


Med size case, small to me and I need positive pressure.
The fans are all downvolted when not needed. (I used to have a 6870 cfx, one is in rma right now).


----------



## moonmanas

This is my spare pc ive just built woth parts left from upgrading


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> This is my spare pc ive just built woth parts left from upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now where is the after photo


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> This is my spare pc ive just built woth parts left from upgrading


2/10.

The only effort I see in that was zip-tying the cables together ahaha


----------



## rgrwng

i do not know if i posted here, already.



Monitor cables:


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> This is my spare pc ive just built woth parts left from upgrading


Ummmm, 3 out of 10.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 2/10.
> The only effort I see in that was zip-tying the cables together ahaha


WRONG lol they came tied


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 2/10.
> The only effort I see in that was zip-tying the cables together ahaha
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG lol they came tied
Click to expand...

Lol, guys. Very lol!
I would say 8/10 for not removing the ties!







Good job!


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i do not know if i posted here, already.
> 
> Monitor cables:





Interesting setup, i like it! 9/10


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## rgrwng

^^^ 10/10


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


9/10
The only thing that might bother some is that the PCI-E cables aren't zip tied together and thus makes them look more like they are in the way. Other than that it looks great.









Love them AC-Extremes got two of them myself, don't they just make your system look better.


----------



## BradleyW

I have tightened them since lol. Cheers mate.


----------



## Snowmen

Sorry for the picture's bad quality, all I had was my iPod...



The only thing I think I could change is to reroute the two I/O cables running through the same hole as the 24-pin so that they can't be seen like the rest of the I/O but they literaly run between the motherboard and the tray so I don't feel like unscrewing the motherboard and GPU for that... Overall, I think it's pretty good considering it's an Antec DF-35 that we're talking about.

P.S. Gotta like the HDD wiring ^^ I ran the cables between the HDD and the front fan.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen*
> 
> Sorry for the picture's bad quality, all I had was my iPod...
> 
> The only thing I think I could change is to reroute the two I/O cables running through the same hole as the 24-pin so that they can't be seen like the rest of the I/O but they literaly run between the motherboard and the tray so I don't feel like unscrewing the motherboard and GPU for that... Overall, I think it's pretty good considering it's an Antec DF-35 that we're talking about.
> P.S. Gotta like the HDD wiring ^^ I ran the cables between the HDD and the front fan.


10/10


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Anyone else bothered by the fact that his cpu heatsink has been turned around between both of these pictures? lol

Great job though!!


----------



## snipekill2445

I think he just moved the fans, and no, I'm not bothered at all.

If someone shot me, I'd be bothered


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I think he just moved the fans, and no, I'm not bothered at all.
> If someone shot me, I'd be bothered


lol!!

I dont mean literally bothered, just ocd. I dont mean OVERCLOCKED either. I just mean obsessive compulsive disorder. Silly OCNrs.... OCD is for real nerds.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*






10/10, nice setup!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

pleeeeeeeease cut me some slack for the 8pin CPU connector it wont reach around the back of the case so this was the best i could do (also i will be getting my H100 back from my friend soon will update when that happens) cheers


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> pleeeeeeeease cut me some slack for the 8pin CPU connector it wont reach around the back of the case so this was the best i could do (also i will be getting my H100 back from my friend soon will update when that happens) cheers


get an 8pin nzxt sleeved cables extensions. come in 3 colors
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=NZXT+CB-8P+8-Pin+


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my Fractal Design Core 1000. No where to really hide the cables...but it's doable.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Here's my Fractal Design Core 1000. No where to really hide the cables...but it's doable.


10/10.. wow thats even better than my sig rig lol


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Here's my Fractal Design Core 1000. No where to really hide the cables...but it's doable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd have to go 8/10. The cable on the top left (back?) is pretty visible there. I don't know what's going on with the sleeved white cable, as it looks like you could easily push that back, but I can't see in there well.


----------



## xSociety




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> I'd have to go 8/10. The cable on the top left (back?) is pretty visible there. I don't know what's going on with the sleeved white cable, as it looks like you could easily push that back, but I can't see in there well.


The white GPU cable extension cable could have easily been hidden, but I kept it out on purpose for looks. What top left cable are you referring too? All I see is the top right of the HDD sata cable.

@xSociety Nice job. Looks pretty clean to me.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*


Looks sweet , 10/10


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2156180/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My Only nit-pickey thing is the two colored wires over on the right side







still 10/10 for being so pretty


----------



## Rye26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*


looks neat.. I'd give it a 9/10.. you could do better in hiding the cables near the radiator.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> lol!!
> I dont mean literally bothered, just ocd. I dont mean OVERCLOCKED either. I just mean obsessive compulsive disorder. Silly OCNrs.... OCD is for real nerds.


I swapped the fans around


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*






10/10 well done! how do you like the Switch 810, I'm pretty sure that's the case I'm getting soon, upgrading from phantom410.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10
I like this case but I'd prefer the black one.
One question.
Since you don't have any panel intake fan (am I wrong?) are you still able to have enough airflow your two 6950's in cf require? What temps do your video cards get?
I really wanna get this case, I know it's a full tower aimed for the water cooler's I'm only concerned about the lack of the panel fan when you're on air.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*


The wires for your h100 could go under your mobo and out the back of the mobo tray. Then it would be a 10/10 for me.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Anyone else bothered by the fact that his cpu heatsink has been turned around between both of these pictures? lol
> Great job though!!


the GPU's are different also in each pic


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> pleeeeeeeease cut me some slack for the 8pin CPU connector it wont reach around the back of the case so this was the best i could do (also i will be getting my H100 back from my friend soon will update when that happens) cheers


8/10 ... looks clean man i dont see very man green colored PC's for some reason, i dig that. I had the same problem with my 8 pin connector... i ran it directly behind the mobo it pushes up on the mobo a little bit, but you can flatten those wires down so that they fit in between. take into consideration that my case (thermaltake v3) doesnt have much room in the back for wire management, but i still managed to do so.. OR you could get the extension cord. I was cheap lol.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> 8/10 ... looks clean man i dont see very man green colored PC's for some reason, i dig that. I had the same problem with my 8 pin connector... i ran it directly behind the mobo it pushes up on the mobo a little bit, but you can flatten those wires down so that they fit in between. take into consideration that my case (thermaltake v3) doesnt have much room in the back for wire management, but i still managed to do so.. OR you could get the extension cord. I was cheap lol.


well i actually managed to find a longer 8pin CPU cable in the power supply box and now it is running through the cable management routing so now it looks much more neat will post an update pic soon







tnx


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You don't want to see whats behind the MoBo panel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIMG2434 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2435 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2436 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2437 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr
> 
> CIMG2440 by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr


You only need a Corsair case to go all the way. JK asides, looks great, 9.5/10.

BTW, did you sleeve all the cable yourself? Nice, esp. the fan cables.

PS. -0.5 is for that SATA cable connected to your optical drive. Since the rest of them are beautifully sleeved.


----------



## Evil262




----------



## .theMetal

hey evil you should pop the side off so we can see everything









looks awesome though. and your signature is equally awesome


----------



## ohcysp67

Here is My main pc


----------



## Evil262

Why thank you









Camera is out of action for now, so will have to wait for a side off shot. I will say every visible wire is sleeved though.


----------



## snipekill2445

I like your signature too lol, i hate fanboys, they are just too annoying


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohcysp67*
> 
> Here is My main pc
> *snip*


Awesome mate. Easily a 8/10. Sharpie of sleeve those cables and we have a 10.


----------



## ohcysp67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Awesome mate. Easily a 8/10. Sharpie of sleeve those cables and we have a 10.


Yea that is something that is on the to do list when i upgrade the graphics card and update the water loop


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Why thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera is out of action for now, so will have to wait for a side off shot. I will say every visible wire is sleeved though.


o thats no problem, from how it looks on the outside and from what I can see on the inside, you did it right









10/10 and will re-rate when your camera is back in commission


----------



## MiyukiChan

It's a work in progress i'm going to get more sleeves but what do you guys think so far? Sorry about the horrible quality i'll take a better when i can.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> It's a work in progress i'm going to get more sleeves but what do you guys think so far? Sorry about the horrible quality i'll take a better when i can.






From what i can see 10/10, very clean


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohcysp67*
> 
> Here is My main pc






Very nice, sleeve / use a sharpie to blacken the cables, but overall very nice 9.8/10.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Awesome looking rig! 10/10


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> From what i can see 10/10, very clean


Thank you


----------



## .theMetal

I think I'm switching over to white led's instead of blue


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I think I'm switching over to white led's instead of blue


welcome to the club


----------



## Jayjr1105

Got my Corsair Carbide 500R today. Finally a case with some decent cable management...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Got my Corsair Carbide 500R today. Finally a case with some decent cable management...


thats really nice


----------



## staryoshi

People hand out 10s like candy on Halloween, gee wiz. We see plenty of awesome computers daily, but rarely does one see the perfection that a perfect 10 entails.









(I'm referring to the cable management of said computers)


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> People hand out 10s like candy on Halloween, gee wiz. We see plenty of awesome computers daily, but rarely does one see the perfection that a perfect 10 entails. wink.gif


after browsing this thread for quite some time now this is the exact same thing i think when i see 10's given out left and right.








not my rig but this is what a 10 looks like to me


----------



## .theMetal

its not rating the computer though its rating the cable management. when someone has done absolutely everything to hide every hidable cable, and tighten up/color/sleeve every visible one, it deserves a 10.









rating a computer I think is a completely different animal, and yes very rarely should a 10 get handed out.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> its not rating the computer though its rating the cable management. when someone has done absolutely everything to hide every hidable cable, and tighten up/color/sleeve every visible one, it deserves a 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rating a computer I think is a completely different animal, and yes very rarely should a 10 get handed out.


My comment is not about the computers themselves, but the cable management therein. Anyone can run cables through a management hole or slap some zip-ties around their cabling, but rarely do we see the perfection that a 10/10 denotes. It's not only about hiding the cables, it's a combination of the presentation and functionality.


----------



## adam-c

I didn't mean the computer should be like the one i posted. its the way that you "manage" your cables, and in that silverstone the cables are like art.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> People hand out 10s like candy on Halloween, gee wiz. We see plenty of awesome computers daily, but rarely does one see the perfection that a perfect 10 entails. wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> after browsing this thread for quite some time now this is the exact same thing i think when i see 10's given out left and right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my rig but this is what a 10 looks like to me
Click to expand...

Thanx Man, it looks just like mine, I knew mine deserved a 10.


----------



## adam-c

true 10 right there


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanx Man, it looks just like mine, I knew mine deserved a 10.






I'm jealous. such a sick setup. 10/10!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> My comment is not about the computers themselves, but the cable management therein. Anyone can run cables through a management hole or slap some zip-ties around their cabling, but rarely do we see the perfection that a 10/10 denotes. It's not only about hiding the cables, it's a combination of the presentation and functionality.


I definitely agree with you I guess my whole things is when they have done everything they possibly can without hacking up their case, it's an effort worth rewarding, like taking it as far as possible with what they have to work with. Maybe I'm by my self?


----------



## happynutz420

I just went through and totally redid all the wiring and blackened the 24 pin cable with a sharpie, how does it look? any other tips?


----------



## happynutz420

oh and dont mind the little fan cable on the very bottom, its the connector for the side panel fan


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went through and totally redid all the wiring and blackened the 24 pin cable with a sharpie, how does it look? any other tips?


Great job, I would say 9.5/10.










That cable up the top stands out, but not to sure if that can be fixed.

And

The SATA cable, maybe tuck it in under the MB, along with the front panel cables and USB cables.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanx Man, it looks just like mine, I knew mine deserved a 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


Why do you post yours so often? Now I have to go change my pants AGAIN.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went through and totally redid all the wiring and blackened the 24 pin cable with a sharpie, how does it look? any other tips?


Looks great. 10/10 from me. A white interior is tough...and at the end of the day, the cabling is very clean and well out of the way of the air flows.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why do you post yours so often? Now I have to go change my pants AGAIN.


I post mine so often because I'm always upgrading, my triple 6970 that I had for 3 months is already for sale to go buy triple 7970 or Dual 7990 when they come out. I just bought triple 1440p monitors last week. My wallet hates me


----------



## OverClocker55

little update o.0


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> I post mine so often because I'm always upgrading, my triple 6970 that I had for 3 months is already for sale to go buy triple 7970 or Dual 7990 when they come out. I just bought triple 1440p monitors last week. My wallet hates me frown.gif


I like how you buy in sets of three


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> little update o.0


Lol can you give us your GPU list that you used?

Also what would you rate is better to get, blue LEDs or white? ie Are those white ones nice?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Lol can you give us your GPU list that you used?
> Also what would you rate is better to get, blue LEDs or white? ie Are those white ones nice?


I much prefer white LEDs


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I much prefer white LEDs


White Ledsss.. o.0


----------



## BradleyW

That rig looks very tidy!


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> little update o.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice...although you guys with your artsy shots...I can't see the guts! I want full frontal!









10/10 regardless.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Very nice...although you guys with your artsy shots...I can't see the guts! I want full frontal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 regardless.


ok let me get my camera







Front shots "D


----------



## mleblanc97

Here's mine, just got extensions for the 24 pin motherboard cable and the 8 pin CPU cable.
From the Front:

From the Back:


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mleblanc97*
> 
> Here's mine, just got extensions for the 24 pin motherboard cable and the 8 pin CPU cable.
> From the Front:
> 
> From the Back:


Your pictures makes me dissy what's up and what's down? Those cables are ok need to hide them somewhere or make them dark with a pen! 8.6/10


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> little update o.0





10/10, looks very nice!


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mleblanc97*
> 
> Here's mine, just got extensions for the 24 pin motherboard cable and the 8 pin CPU cable.
> From the Front:
> 
> From the Back:






The first pic makes my brain hurt, but not to bad on the cables 8/10, possibly sleeve the un-sleeved cables, or do what i did and blacken em' out with a sharpie.


----------



## boost

Here is mine


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


An actual 10/10


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


That RAM <3


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Wish i had a bigger case 11/10 (+1 for Elvis)


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*





10/10 great job


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice cable management. Nice case, and nice hardware


----------



## Maurauder

wish my 8 pin cable were longer but it gets the job done


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Here is mine


9.5/10







That is awesome looking setup.

Just run your GPU cables behind the tube, it stands out to much.

Is that white tubing? If so try taking a picture where the flash is not consatrated on any reflective surface.

Could you also post a few more pictures of your rig, it looks sweet.


----------



## OverClocker55

Here are some ''Close Ups'' of my rig as some people requested them.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*






10/10! Nice work phillyd, i like how you mounted your 2 SSD's


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> 10/10! Nice work phillyd, i like how you mounted your 2 SSD's


thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here are some ''Close Ups'' of my rig as some people requested them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10
route the GPU cables into the grommet right by the edge of the GPU


----------



## audiofreak95

A slightly more "artsy" shot


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> A slightly more "artsy" shot


That looks great, i like the blacked out frio too. 10/10!


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> My main rig


Mine got skipped over (250 pages ago







)
Is it fine if I repost?
PS:So little space in the back of a scout


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine got skipped over (250 pages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Is it fine if I repost?
> PS:So little space in the back of a scout


9.5/10 bloddy nice rig setup. And considering how small they are.

But what is that white cable sitting under your HDD ? And that thing at the top of your HDD cage area?


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> Mine got skipped over (250 pages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Is it fine if I repost?
> PS:So little space in the back of a scout


looks great, 9.5/10, sleeve or sharpie the GPU and 24 pin power cables(just to be picky),however, i say 10/10 for overall cable management because it looks so nice, good job for having such little space!


----------



## tezza192

Here is my 600t effort, Only my second build so please be nice lol


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Here is my 600t effort, Only my second build so please be nice lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice 9.7 out of 10, my only complaint is the yellow wires I would sharpie them


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Here is my 600t effort, Only my second build so please be nice lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10

The SATA data cable on your optical drive is what lowered it one point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine got skipped over (250 pages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Is it fine if I repost?
> PS:So little space in the back of a scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5/10 bloddy nice rig setup. And considering how small they are.
> 
> But what is that white cable sitting under your HDD ? And that thing at the top of your HDD cage area?
Click to expand...

Below is an inverter to his cold cathodes and those two black things are what I'm guessing ends to zip ties.


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> A slightly more "artsy" shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sleeving looks sweet, what sleeving is it?


----------



## sandy cheeks

I would like to see the following areas be cleaned up for 10/10

Plus your video card is sagging a little for the added weight of the cooler but needs to fixed.


----------



## BradleyW

Wow, that card needs support.


----------



## BF3Studios

I would post mine but no camera..


----------



## adi518

*repost* mine was also skipped like 300 pages or so







I did get few comments but it wasn't pointed directly at the case, oh well, call me attention whore


----------



## Gallien

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> *repost* mine was also skipped like 300 pages or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get few comments but it wasn't pointed directly at the case, oh well, call me attention whore






From the looks of it I'd say a 9.8/10. Only reason I took off was for the loose look of the cables. I prefer a tighter look, but others may feel different







. Any pics of it without the B/W filter?


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> From the looks of it I'd say a 9.8/10. Only reason I took off was for the loose look of the cables. I prefer a tighter look, but others may feel different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any pics of it without the B/W filter?


I made some changes so I'll take a new picture in color.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Here is my 600t effort, Only my second build so please be nice lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10









Your front audio cable and usb cable run under the MB. Gives it a cleaner look,

And that optical SATA cable needs something done to it, maybe try a straight one instead of a 90 degree cable.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> *repost* mine was also skipped like 300 pages or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get few comments but it wasn't pointed directly at the case, oh well, call me attention whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


11/10 (+1 for the work behind the tray)


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> A slightly more "artsy" shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Anyone know what sleeving that is pleasee?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> I would like to see the following areas be cleaned up for 10/10
> 
> Plus your video card is sagging a little for the added weight of the cooler but needs to fixed.


idk how to get the gpu to stay up, any ideas? the cord that is on the 5.25" cage is an LED strip, so no hiding that. and same for the top left near the side panel. ill hide the back left corner wire, and the bottom fan wire, but the psu cables im gonna leave. no easy way to cover them.

im working on something for the bottom right, but idk what


----------



## BradleyW

I made a metal thingy to prop my GPU up.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohcysp67*
> 
> Here is My main pc


Looks Clean 10/10 , If you had blue led fan's it might make the watercooling tubes Luminous


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> Here is my 600t effort, Only my second build so please be nice lol


Looks clean 10/10 , The Wiring at the back is messy but who cares No one ever sees the back !


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I made a metal thingy to prop my GPU up.


How come You Have a Stand proping the gpu up , Is the card heavy ? Looks clean as much as i can see


----------



## falcon26

Here's mine finished it this weekend....


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> *repost* mine was also skipped like 300 pages or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get few comments but it wasn't pointed directly at the case, oh well, call me attention whore


uber nice 10/10


----------



## [email protected]

Wow both cases very clean. Makes me wanna clean mine a bit more even if it's fine. Time to go SATA on dvd/cd drives. Tired of my Ribbon Glow in Dark IDE tubes lol.


----------



## Rye26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Here's mine finished it this weekend....


that looks very neat.. I'd give it a 10/10.. you may also consider putting sleeves on the cables for a more elegant look


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Here's mine finished it this weekend....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10

Could use some sleeving otherwise it's great!

My setup with SS:


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Here's mine finished it this weekend....


Is that the Carbide 500R?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Is that the Carbide 500R?


It says 550D in his sig.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> Anyone know what sleeving that is pleasee?


Paracord. The color is "Camo".

http://www.paracord.com/550-Paracord-Camo_p_21.html

There are tons of color combos


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It says 550D in his sig.


Sorry didn't think about looking there.. =) thanks anyway.

Updated mine a little and better quality picture but it's still terrible.. need to borrow a working camera and had to use chair to get all of the computer the desk is almost taller then me lol < .
Wish i knew what to do with those vga cables ugh..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It says 550D in his sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry didn't think about looking there.. =) thanks anyway.
> 
> Updated mine a little and better quality picture but it's still terrible.. need to borrow a working camera and had to use chair to get all of the computer the desk is almost taller then me lol < .
> Wish i knew what to do with those vga cables ugh..
Click to expand...

put them in the grommets..


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> put them in the grommets..


I did actually but i didn't like them there either


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Paracord. The color is "Camo".
> http://www.paracord.com/550-Paracord-Camo_p_21.html
> There are tons of color combos


Thanks, aww i guess they don't ship to the UK?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> put them in the grommets..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually but i didn't like them there either
Click to expand...

ninja sleeve them


----------



## phillyd

overclocker did you ever reroute ur gpu power cables? if so id like to see, your rig is clean


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> overclocker did you ever reroute ur gpu power cables? if so id like to see, your rig is clean


I'm confused sorry but do you mean his or mine?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> overclocker did you ever reroute ur gpu power cables? if so id like to see, your rig is clean


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> overclocker did you ever reroute ur gpu power cables? if so id like to see, your rig is clean
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused sorry but do you mean his or mine?
Click to expand...

I'm done posting pics and stuff. People troll me too much.. Sorry


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ninja sleeve them


I have enough cables to "test" sleeving on but I've never done it before.
I should give it a try i guess


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/830341/width/600/height/448/flags/


8.5/10.. So many cables that can still be hidden.

And although, it really has nothing to do with "cable management", that GPU really looks awkward.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> 8.5/10.. So many cables that can still be hidden.
> 
> And although, it really has nothing to do with "cable management", that GPU really looks awkward.


the cooler is poorly designed. workin on a support tho


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> Thanks, aww i guess they don't ship to the UK?


There are a TON of websites that sell paracord. I can guarantee there is one in the UK or ships there. Amazon has sellers as well.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> I'm confused sorry but do you mean his or mine?


"LOOK AT HIS SIG RIG!!!"









lol It says overclocker, its the other guys name. Not yours. hahaha


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> "LOOK AT HIS SIG RIG!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol It says overclocker, its the other guys name. Not yours. hahaha


=) Well we were discussing mine so his comment were kinda random to me that's why i got confused.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> =) Well we were discussing mine so his comment were kinda random to me that's why i got confused.


thats why i went

overclocker, blah blah blah blah blahhh. blah blah blah?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> thats why i went
> overclocker, blah blah blah blah blahhh. blah blah blah?


LoLz


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My setup with SS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thats awesome, what kind of temps do you get with that? also how loud is it?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> thats awesome, what kind of temps do you get with that? also how loud is it?


Temps depend on the load and the OC of course







But generally while running a bit over 5GHz at around 1.5v idle temps are obviously always below zero, all gaming can be done without hitting 0C on any of the cores as well, but heavy loads like prime95 or [email protected] make the highest core temps hit around 20-25C.

And it's not really loud, kinda like a GPU with a high-ish fan setting but the noise isn't as annoying.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> =) Well we were discussing mine so his comment were kinda random to me that's why i got confused.
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i went
> 
> overclocker, blah blah blah blah blahhh. blah blah blah?
Click to expand...

ok phillyd I never moved my gpu cables cause I like them there







added some stickers lolz


----------



## HugeTorque

I've done a lot of work on this build but i know there is room for improvement. Looking for some practical advice and BTW, you guys have sick rigs.





Edited to add pic from a real camera


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Temps depend on the load and the OC of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But generally while running a bit over 5GHz at around 1.5v idle temps are obviously always below zero, all gaming can be done without hitting 0C on any of the cores as well, but heavy loads like prime95 or [email protected] make the highest core temps hit around 20-25C.
> And it's not really loud, kinda like a GPU with a high-ish fan setting but the noise isn't as annoying.


pretty epic! for some reason in my mind I though for sure they would be just loud as hell









its good to know they are not


----------



## Tomiger

Don't remember if I ever posted my most recent setup in here, but anyways










Sorry for the crappy picture.


----------



## phillyd

so im going to sleeve all of my psu wires in paracord, which should i do?

blue/white
blue/white/grey
blue/white/black
blue/white/black/grey


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomiger*
> 
> Don't remember if I ever posted my most recent setup in here, but anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture.


9.5/10.. route the PCIe power cables to the grommet right next to the card. It will look cleaner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so im going to sleeve all of my psu wires in paracord, which should i do?
> blue/white
> blue/white/grey
> blue/white/black
> blue/white/black/grey


Here is a better place for that question.


----------



## Tomiger

yeah i just noticed that while looking at the picture haha. I wonder if there was a particular reason why I didn't do that because I would think I would have noticed it. I'll have to open my case when I get some free time and check it out.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Here is a better place for that question.


already asked there, i want more input


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> That sleeving looks sweet, what sleeving is it?


http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving/camo-paracord.html


----------



## Jras

So I kinda bored and had the OCD bug to re-cable my rig, took me an afternoon and a small pack of zip-ties, but I think it looks much better. What do you guys think?

Before


After


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> So I kinda bored and had the OCD bug to re-cable my rig, took me an afternoon and a small pack of zip-ties, but I think it looks much better. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> After


I think 6/10 before and 8/10 after. Great overall improvement. I love when people do before and after.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> So I kinda bored and had the OCD bug to re-cable my rig, took me an afternoon and a small pack of zip-ties, but I think it looks much better. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> After


8/10 Change the SATA to blue or black ones, orange and red stands out to much.

Those couple of fan cables around the place, try coloring them or something

and use cable ties the same color as the cables, or they draw attention to them.

But a very nice and huge improvement


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> So I kinda bored and had the OCD bug to re-cable my rig, took me an afternoon and a small pack of zip-ties, but I think it looks much better. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After


I would 5/10 before and 8.5/10 now.. Get some







Sleeves


----------



## cpachris

I made an attempt at doing a custom color dye job on some white cable sleeving. See results at this thread.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the cooler is poorly designed. workin on a support tho


Get this


And you'll get this (my previous build):


As of now, I've sold one of the cards. One's still waiting for its rightful owner. lol Both are straight as an arrow, when I took the coolers and everything out.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HugeTorque*
> 
> I've done a lot of work on this build but i know there is room for improvement. Looking for some practical advice and BTW, you guys have sick rigs.
> 
> 
> Edited to add pic from a real camera






Looks really good, could clean up some of the PSU wires that you can see that are behind the shroud, 9/10


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomiger*
> 
> Don't remember if I ever posted my most recent setup in here, but anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture.






Awesome rig! Looks pretty sic, 10/10


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the cooler is poorly designed. workin on a support tho
> 
> 
> 
> Get this
> 
> 
> And you'll get this (my previous build):
> 
> 
> As of now, I've sold one of the cards. One's still waiting for its rightful owner. lol Both are straight as an arrow, when I took the coolers and everything out.
Click to expand...

it looks like it works, but its ugly imo. ill have to rig a clip to the motherboard panel with a bar to support the card.

also trying to get an arctic accelero club goin, its in my sig. join!


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HugeTorque*
> 
> I've done a lot of work on this build but i know there is room for improvement. Looking for some practical advice and BTW, you guys have sick rigs.
> 
> 
> Edited to add pic from a real camera


looks good man, 8/10 just because those wires look a little loose. I would tighten up those 6pin and 24 pin connections up a bit, and tuck any of those little small wires behind the mobo, like those wires on the left hand side that are running on top and in front of the GPU, see if you can put behind mobo, if not, maybe along side the edge. Since it is a black wire it should hide a little better. Basically youve done coarse adjustments in your wire managment, now its time for some fine tuning, but thats a nice looking case.









Where did you get that cover thats next to your PSU? ive been looking but can never really find them, i even tried making one but it came out like crap lol.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> it looks like it works, but its ugly imo. ill have to rig a clip to the motherboard panel with a bar to support the card.
> also trying to get an arctic accelero club goin, its in my sig. join!


I know what you mean, but that was in a Phantom (w/ side mesh). So, no one sees it. More of a functionality than appearance.

Thanks for the offer. But as of now, I'm not using them anymore. But will check it out anyway.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> it looks like it works, but its ugly imo. ill have to rig a clip to the motherboard panel with a bar to support the card.
> also trying to get an arctic accelero club goin, its in my sig. join!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, but that was in a Phantom (w/ side mesh). So, no one sees it. More of a functionality than appearance.
> 
> Thanks for the offer. But as of now, I'm not using them anymore. But will check it out anyway.
Click to expand...

thanks!
and i got the PowerColor Power Jack


----------



## adi518

new pictures of the same, someone asked for a color picture so I made one and made them bigger this time, so it's easier to scrutinize the case and what I've done.

Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ?
















I also slightly revised the tray area since first photos. Btw, the usb 3 header cable is amazingly annoying, it's like the best I could route it I think. Also, soon I'll have a solution for the "floating" bunch of cables that go from the front panel, non of my cable management clips fit in the areas to hold it against the hdd cage pillar.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ?


John Lennon.


----------



## HugeTorque

Quote:


> looks good man, 8/10 just because those wires look a little loose. I would tighten up those 6pin and 24 pin connections up a bit, and tuck any of those little small wires behind the mobo, like those wires on the left hand side that are running on top and in front of the GPU, see if you can put behind mobo, if not, maybe along side the edge. Since it is a black wire it should hide a little better. Basically youve done coarse adjustments in your wire managment, now its time for some fine tuning, but thats a nice looking case.


excellent advice.
Quote:


> Where did you get that cover thats next to your PSU? ive been looking but can never really find them, i even tried making one but it came out like crap lol.


as for the cover, it comes with the haf-x, but i think it would be easy enough to make a better one with either bending a piece of acrylic or wielding 2 pieces together then cutting out a hole for some cable management. actually im working on designing a new one for it myself and im not sure which (bending vs wielding) would turn out better. what have you tried?


----------



## HugeTorque

Quote:


> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ? biggrin.gifrolleyes.gif


wheres the ram?


----------



## wardoc22

MY BABBBBYYYYYY


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HugeTorque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ? biggrin.gifrolleyes.gif
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the ram?
Click to expand...

Haha, it's actually there.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ?


The bottom intake fan at the front is missing bro..


----------



## Boinz

Actual plugs to the computer?


----------



## TheJesus

This is just a temporary arrangement, much more sleeving needs to be done and arranged.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Where did you get that cover thats next to your PSU? ive been looking but can never really find them, i even tried making one but it came out like crap lol.


as for the cover, it comes with the haf-x, but i think it would be easy enough to make a better one with either bending a piece of acrylic or wielding 2 pieces together then cutting out a hole for some cable management. actually im working on designing a new one for it myself and im not sure which (bending vs wielding) would turn out better. what have you tried?[/quote]

i havent tried with acrylic. I didnt even know you could bend acrylic, i had enough trouble cutting it when trying to mod the side of my case lol. I did try using the metal that i cut off the side panel to try to make a small cover and i just tried using a little bending, with a little extra cutting using a dremel and drilling some holes. I didnt like the outcome, it wasnt a horrible job and it could have worked, i just didnt really like the way it looked with the rest of the case. I still have acrylic, but i think if i were to join them i would weld or use some sort of epoxy glue to keep it together. I think the sharper edges would look better than round ones which i imagine would happen if bent.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> new pictures of the same, someone asked for a color picture so I made one and made them bigger this time, so it's easier to scrutinize the case and what I've done.
> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also slightly revised the tray area since first photos. Btw, the usb 3 header cable is amazingly annoying, it's like the best I could route it I think. Also, soon I'll have a solution for the "floating" bunch of cables that go from the front panel, non of my cable management clips fit in the areas to hold it against the hdd cage pillar.


how dare you make me go back and compare lol... i cant see the difference from your first to your second pic, but it does seem like your are missing your ram, cant tell if you just have black heatsinks on them or they just are not on there. 10/10 by the way, that looks sweet. That usb wire really isnt tooo noticable. Especially when you have that back panel on you probably cant even see it, and its not obstructing airflow. and unless you are going for a specific design with the wires, i would probably use that hole right next to your 24 pin connector and 6 pci connection to route those wires through and maybe tightem up a bit, but like i said i dont know if you are going for a certain style or look. awesome job either way:thumb:


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> how dare you make me go back and compare lol... i cant see the difference from your first to your second pic, but it does seem like your are missing your ram, cant tell if you just have black heatsinks on them or they just are not on there. 10/10 by the way, that looks sweet. That usb wire really isnt tooo noticable. Especially when you have that back panel on you probably cant even see it, and its not obstructing airflow. and unless you are going for a specific design with the wires, i would probably use that hole right next to your 24 pin connector and 6 pci connection to route those wires through and maybe tightem up a bit, but like i said i dont know if you are going for a certain style or look. awesome job either way:thumb:


Uhm I guess these are the Samsung low voltage RAMs.


----------



## NFL

Mostly pleased with the results


----------



## phillyd

9.5/10, just route the cables from the psu tighter and ziptie them behind the mobo panel, or near the grommet,


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 9.5/10, just route the cables from the psu tighter and ziptie them behind the mobo panel, or near the grommet,


This.

To top it off take a proper a pic!


----------



## PsYLoR

Hi, Just finishing this off so I thought I'd post a couple quick pics it up, mmmm Carrot Juice





Damn Fan controller keeps falling down





















-- ^^^^


----------



## TheRockMonsi

^Beautiful rig overall, Psylor, it just looks like that video card is bending downward a bit; otherwise I'm loving it!


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> Hi, Just finishing this off so I thought I'd post a couple quick pics it up, mmmm Carrot Juice
> 
> 
> Damn Fan controller keeps falling down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- ^^^^


10/10 Love that tubing colour


----------



## PsYLoR

thanks









the tubing is plain old clear with Mayhem Pastel Orange liquid







looks even better irl
despite the weight of the block and backplate 1.3kg, the card isnt bending its just an illusion in the photo


----------



## darkstar585

Got fed up with my case so i decided to make a test bench as the ones available are ridiculously expensive in the uk











the backside


still got to make a cover for the hole in the motherboard tray but otherwise what d'ya think?


----------



## mru

Cabling look just fine to me.
Nice solution for the drive bay, with the single screw to the chassis. On my Dimastec it is a bloody nightmare to grab the nut from underneath and fiddle with a screwdriver from above to remove the four screws holding the bay to the bottom of the bench. I have been avoiding the replacement of my optical drive for five weeks now; prefering to live with the issue....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Got fed up with my case so i decided to make a test bench as the ones available are ridiculously expensive in the uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the backside
> 
> still got to make a cover for the hole in the motherboard tray but otherwise what d'ya think?


Was it made of new bits or recycled?

But your cable management is great, would say 9/10.

A division plate behind the PSU and HDD's to hide the cable would be fab.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Cabling look just fine to me.
> Nice solution for the drive bay, with the single screw to the chassis. On my Dimastec it is a bloody nightmare to grab the nut from underneath and fiddle with a screwdriver from above to remove the four screws holding the bay to the bottom of the bench. I have been avoiding the replacement of my optical drive for five weeks now; prefering to live with the issue....


Thanks







i have already removed it several times and it works great. That does sound like such a hassle on the dimastec? i was going to get one of those as well.

I was planning fitting an optical drive from a laptop in the front of my bench but decided a usb blu ray player was an easier option








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Was it made of new bits or recycled?
> But your cable management is great, would say 9/10.
> A division plate behind the PSU and HDD's to hide the cable would be fab.


Thanks







yeah the bench is 100% recycled, found an ATX case in the scrapyard that i used for the io panel and motherboard tray, then i just used some mdf i had laying around to make the base and sides.

In total the bench cost £2.99 for screws as i even had the paint left over from another project









the components on the bench are in my sig rig below.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> new pictures of the same, someone asked for a color picture so I made one and made them bigger this time, so it's easier to scrutinize the case and what I've done.
> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ?


hmmmmmm

Verrrryyy nice.

And i dont know whats missing.


----------



## phillyd

its the ram!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> its the ram!


He said it was there.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> new pictures of the same, someone asked for a color picture so I made one and made them bigger this time, so it's easier to scrutinize the case and what I've done.
> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also slightly revised the tray area since first photos. Btw, the usb 3 header cable is amazingly annoying, it's like the best I could route it I think. Also, soon I'll have a solution for the "floating" bunch of cables that go from the front panel, non of my cable management clips fit in the areas to hold it against the hdd cage pillar.


It is the DVD/BluRay drive.


----------



## phillyd

oh. weird


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> new pictures of the same, someone asked for a color picture so I made one and made them bigger this time, so it's easier to scrutinize the case and what I've done.
> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also slightly revised the tray area since first photos. Btw, the usb 3 header cable is amazingly annoying, it's like the best I could route it I think. Also, soon I'll have a solution for the "floating" bunch of cables that go from the front panel, non of my cable management clips fit in the areas to hold it against the hdd cage pillar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Lemme see, uhh... Low-carb diets. Michael Moore. The Republican National Convention. Kabbalah and all Kabbalah-related products. Hi-def TV, the Bush daughters, wireless hot spots, 'The O.C.', the U.N., recycling, getting Punk'd, Danny Gans, the Latin Grammys, the real Grammys. Jeff, that Wiggle who sleeps too darn much! The Yankees payroll, all the red states, all the blue states, every hybrid car, every talk show host! Everything on the planet, everything in the solar system, everything everything everything everything everything everything - eve - everything that exists - past, present and future, in all discovered and undiscovered dimensions. Oh! And Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Btw, could anyone notice what's missing in the picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Lennon.
Click to expand...

Sound Card doesnt have power?


----------



## Avaro

Nah he ran out of heat shrink for ends of cables it seems.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sound Card doesnt have power?


sound card is powered thru the pcie slot


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sound Card doesnt have power?
> 
> 
> 
> sound card is powered thru the pcie slot
Click to expand...

No it's not, the PCI-E power fluctuates too much unlike PCI. That's why PCI-E soundcards need power whereas PCI does not.

And I am pretty sure I can clearly see the floppy connector there w/o a wire going to it


----------



## Avaro

Still think its just heatshrink missing..


----------



## docmccoy8604

Where are people getting these cabled that look like they have been individually wrapped? I found one place online that had something that looked like them but were CRAZY high...or are people just really paying that much for them????


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docmccoy8604*
> 
> Where are people getting these cabled that look like they have been individually wrapped? I found one place online that had something that looked like them but were CRAZY high...or are people just really paying that much for them????


I cheated and used NZXT sleeved extensions









http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series=13


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docmccoy8604*
> 
> Where are people getting these cabled that look like they have been individually wrapped? I found one place online that had something that looked like them but were CRAZY high...or are people just really paying that much for them????


Some people sleeve them their self, some people buy them. Also our definitions of CRAZY high are all probably different. Lutr0 sells them here on OCN, for really high prices, but they are great quality. The NZXT ones are $5-10 each on Amazon, but that's still too high for me if I was getting them just for looks, I need an extension for my 8-pin, so I'm getting one of those though.


----------



## NFL

Corsair sells pre-sleeved cables for most of its power supplies


----------



## ggoodd

the bunch of wires where my hdd i can tightin and shove in the back, but i like having room when i open my panel


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No it's not, the PCI-E power fluctuates too much unlike PCI. That's why PCI-E soundcards need power whereas PCI does not.
> 
> And I am pretty sure I can clearly see the floppy connector there w/o a wire going to it


my Xonar DG is PCIe powered!


----------



## Boinz

Decided to Join in.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Decided to Join in.


Very clean, 8.5/10, use some zip ties to tighten the cables up some more, and to zip the access unused ables together then it's a 10.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally took some more recent pics. Black on black is always hard to see sadly







Plans to do some resleeving in May to add some red accents to the harness.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Finally took some more recent pics. Black on black is always hard to see sadly










10/10.. looks like a beast


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No it's not, the PCI-E power fluctuates too much unlike PCI. That's why PCI-E soundcards need power whereas PCI does not.
> 
> And I am pretty sure I can clearly see the floppy connector there w/o a wire going to it
> 
> 
> 
> my Xonar DG is PCIe powered!
Click to expand...

Now why must you go around telling lies









PCI powered, not PCIe


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No it's not, the PCI-E power fluctuates too much unlike PCI. That's why PCI-E soundcards need power whereas PCI does not.
> 
> And I am pretty sure I can clearly see the floppy connector there w/o a wire going to it
> 
> 
> 
> my Xonar DG is PCIe powered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now why must you go around telling lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCI powered, not PCIe
Click to expand...

Yeah the DG is PCI powered.

An easy way to tell is: Is it in a PCI slot? Yes/No

If Yes: well done, it is PCI powered.
If No: It is not PCI powered, as it's not even in a PCI slot


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah the DG is PCI powered.
> An easy way to tell is: Is it in a PCI slot? Yes/No
> If Yes: well done, it is PCI powered.
> If No: It is not PCI powered, as it's not even in a PCI slot


You don't say


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah the DG is PCI powered.
> An easy way to tell is: Is it in a PCI slot? Yes/No
> If Yes: well done, it is PCI powered.
> If No: It is not PCI powered, as it's not even in a PCI slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't say
Click to expand...

Actually, he does... It's right there in your quote...


----------



## phillyd

lol woops...


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Actually, he does... It's right there in your quote...


/meme


----------



## phillyd

an annoying one at that


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Actually, he does... It's right there in your quote...
> 
> 
> 
> /meme
Click to expand...

By using OCN smilies, you waive the use of a meme...


----------



## phillyd

or memes of that poor caliber can be simply taken literally


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> or memes of that poor caliber can be simply taken literally


Or can be dis-regarded since there about as useful as Justin Bieber and Rebecca Black hooking up.


----------



## phillyd

they make annoying musically inferior offspring?


----------



## .theMetal

the most random discussions happen in this thread when there are not cables to rate







I think that's half the reason I watch it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> they make annoying musically inferior offspring?


Not sure how much musically inferior you can get...

EDIT: Forgot it was rate my cables, here's my latest endeavor:


----------



## vinton13

Hahaha....that's pretty neat..I'll give you an 8...since I can't see the other parts of the case and all.









Here is mine:


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> the most random discussions happen in this thread when there are not cables to rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's half the reason I watch it.


and for some reason it always goes down to beiber.... odd lol


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> and for some reason it always goes down to beiber.... odd lol


haha yea very odd


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Hahaha....that's pretty neat..I'll give you an 8...since I can't see the other parts of the case and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine:


9/10

I'll get a full picture tonight for you.

As for you rig, the front fan cable is out of place and your front panel cables should be able to be run through the little notches behind the PSU.


----------



## [email protected]

I wish i can do the sata and plugs too for the SSD and HD but there is no way i can take apart the cables. SATAS are a little too big for the holes to route. Only if i had a dremel sure. However i may have to do a experiment this weekend. I like how you hid the sata and cables routed to the hard drive. Better than seeing them down there. Much cleaner. Good work. a 9!


----------



## DreamScar

Wish I had a better camera:


----------



## axipher

As promised, a picture of my setup with the external HDD rack and front panel off. Looking at it now, a little messy for my tastes


----------



## .theMetal

that there is lot of radiators my friend, I'm diggin it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> that there is lot of radiators my friend, I'm diggin it.


Haha, thanks, it's ready for a 7970 under water in the possibly near future.


----------



## .theMetal

new card will be very nice


----------



## Fedack

Hello, i am not sure if this goes here, i couldn't figure out for certain where it goes.
I have made a few wire management but i am not sure of my wire management, my temp seems high and i am trying to understand of i did wrong.







My case is an Azza Hurricane 2000, i want to add a Hyper 212 Evo in there. I want to know first if my cable management is right.

It is to be added that those pictures seems to make things appear really cramped but theres about two inches between each sets of wires. For proportions please look at the graphic cards. Also, unfortunately, there was no way i could have tossed more behind the case, there is already too no more space. That PSU have a really thick cabling.


----------



## Maurauder

Got some cable extensions for the 24 pin & 8 pin



BEFORE


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fedack*
> 
> Hello, i am not sure if this goes here, i couldn't figure out for certain where it goes.
> I have made a few wire management but i am not sure of my wire management, my temp seems high and i am trying to understand of i did wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> My case is an Azza Hurricane 2000, i want to add a Hyper 212 Evo in there. I want to know first if my cable management is right.
> It is to be added that those pictures seems to make things appear really cramped but theres about two inches between each sets of wires. For proportions please look at the graphic cards. Also, unfortunately, there was no way i could have tossed more behind the case, there is already too no more space. That PSU have a really thick cabling.






Oh wow. Sorry but that truly is a mess. I'd only do a 5/10 for attempting to try tidy it a bit. Sorry


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fedack*
> 
> Hello, i am not sure if this goes here, i couldn't figure out for certain where it goes.
> I have made a few wire management but i am not sure of my wire management, my temp seems high and i am trying to understand of i did wrong.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is an Azza Hurricane 2000, i want to add a Hyper 212 Evo in there. I want to know first if my cable management is right.
> It is to be added that those pictures seems to make things appear really cramped but theres about two inches between each sets of wires. For proportions please look at the graphic cards. Also, unfortunately, there was no way i could have tossed more behind the case, there is already too no more space. That PSU have a really thick cabling.


It looks like you can mount a fan at the bottom of the case, that will help bring in cool fresh air, also if you can mount a side fan that can help exhaust hot air from the GPUs.


----------



## liquidzoo

There is a rat's nest behind the hard drives that I'm going to be working on shortly. I need to figure out a (semi-)permanent home for it first.


----------



## Fedack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> It looks like you can mount a fan at the bottom of the case, that will help bring in cool fresh air, also if you can mount a side fan that can help exhaust hot air from the GPUs.


I can, theres 2 230mm fan on the side of the case. Theres also a 120mm fan on its way for the bottom.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/840333/width/393/height/700/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a rat's nest behind the hard drives that I'm going to be working on shortly. I need to figure out a (semi-)permanent home for it first.


I would rate 9.5/10









The MB CPU cable and cables coming out of the PSU, just needs to be tightened up









But one sweet looking piece of work.

P.s. If you can, changing your SATA cables would be a bonus, IMO having different color cables is eye catching


----------



## Fedack

Earlier, i have posted my wiring management and after the two comments i got, i decided to attack it more aggressively.

So this is before.




Then i attacked it. Spent around 4 hours managing damn cables and trying to do the best i could and reach the same quality as some of you having great management.







So yes, i look forward to comments. I spent a lot of time on it ^^ Hope I did a good job.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fedack*
> 
> Earlier, i have posted my wiring management and after the two comments i got, i decided to attack it more aggressively.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So this is before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i attacked it. Spent around 4 hours managing damn cables and trying to do the best i could and reach the same quality as some of you having great management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, i look forward to comments. I spent a lot of time on it ^^ Hope I did a good job.


enormous improvement, youll do better each time you go at it. There are ways to improve, but ill just say 8/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, I agree, Looks much, MUCH better. I'd say 8.5.10 now, It would look Epic with some sleeved cables of coarse, but hey, what ya gonna do


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

hi guys just a quick question (i know it is not relevant) will a geforce Gtx 680 work fine on an X58 1366 board? thanks


----------



## Piderman

Don't worry I personally run 2 680's on my x58 Asus Gene no problem.
Throw up some great cabling pictures when you are done now.


----------



## Xristo

heres my pride and joy , sorry for rubbish photos they are off my iphone and i cbb opening the case at the time ..

Alot of time has gone into this build , iv taken the time to hide pretty much everything except the obvious which just cant be and i have added a few bits and pieces like the cold cathodes which i havent come around to tidying up yet .. let me know what u think =) thanks guys

next will be cable sleeving in a mixture of red and black =)

only thing im not fond of is the h50 cooler , the tubes are hideous .. want a nice aircooleer but restricted by my ram ..


----------



## TonyGrunt

Just finished installing on a Xilence Interceptor Pro case.


----------



## snipekill2445

Have you got coolant in those tubes? Or do you just like having a nice clear look going on.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Have you got coolant in those tubes? Or do you just like having a nice clear look going on.


Innovatek Protect concentrate with distilled water at 1:3.


----------



## snipekill2445

Oh nice, I love the look of non-colored tubing, colored liquid is too common.


----------



## bringonblink

Rebuilt my PC:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Question guys: How's the non-heatshrink work? I've got plenty of heatshrink tubing but I'm wondering if I should attempt the sleeve melt idea. Not sure if the cables will actually fit in the connectors...


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Alright i have a couple of pictures of my 300r before with my 650 tw just got the hx 650 while corsair was doing that 25% off stuff









*BEFORE*



*BEFORE*



*AFTER*



*AFTER*



I really like the hx 650! It cleared up that rats nest below my drives. I also got rid of the cd drive, because i have not used it since i built this comp


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Alright i have a couple of pictures of my 300r before with my 650 tw just got the hx 650 while corsair was doing that 25% off stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> I really like the hx 650! It cleared up that rats nest below my drives. I also got rid of the cd drive, because i have not used it since i built this comp


Looks super clean, 10/10


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Thanks a bunch


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> It seems like no matter what I do, the cables at the bottom always look tangled. I've ordered some sleeved extensions (24 pin, 8 pin and 2x 6 pin) What else can I do to make it look less like arse?


Run the cables from the psu straight under the hard drive cages and then out-the-back...


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Alright i have a couple of pictures of my 300r before with my 650 tw just got the hx 650 while corsair was doing that 25% off stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> I really like the hx 650! It cleared up that rats nest below my drives. I also got rid of the cd drive, because i have not used it since i built this comp


9.5 nice!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Alright i have a couple of pictures of my 300r before with my 650 tw just got the hx 650 while corsair was doing that 25% off stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the hx 650! It cleared up that rats nest below my drives. I also got rid of the cd drive, because i have not used it since i built this comp


Wow, I was in the same exact boat as you! I had the orange corsair power supply and bought the HX650. I have an all blue theme now, even went with blue ripjaws to replace the red ones. I'll have to take some new pics...


----------



## macarule

New/used Power supply


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^^^^
10/10 I actually had to look for something to be wrong







Very well done. But ah is it just me or do the tubes look cloudy?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 10/10 I actually had to look for something to be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well done. But ah is it just me or do the tubes look cloudy?


Thanks








They are a bit







im new to watercooling im planning on replacing them with black tubing...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> New/used Power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Also a 10/10, not given out alot but you desrve this









And how glossy is that PSU of yours









Great Job


----------



## macarule

Thanks









It sure is! But its one hell of a fingerprint magnet!


----------



## reborn624

And about mine?


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> heres my pride and joy , sorry for rubbish photos they are off my iphone and i cbb opening the case at the time ..
> Alot of time has gone into this build , iv taken the time to hide pretty much everything except the obvious which just cant be and i have added a few bits and pieces like the cold cathodes which i havent come around to tidying up yet .. let me know what u think =) thanks guys
> next will be cable sleeving in a mixture of red and black =)
> only thing im not fond of is the h50 cooler , the tubes are hideous .. want a nice aircooleer but restricted by my ram ..


10/10 man that is one sweet looking case. I like the Color contrast between lights, and the white racing stripes on your PSU.. did you do that yourself or did it come that way?


----------



## shockre

here is mine, not the best picture, but can't take better now.


----------



## SIDWULF

Where the F do i put all those cables on the bottom? I was only skilled enough to get the cables out of the way of the airflow.

Any more effort seems pointless since i do not have a window and I have 2 fans mounted in my side panel.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> 
> Where the F do i put all those cables on the bottom? I was only skilled enough to get the cables out of the way of the airflow.
> Any more effort seems pointless since i do not have a window and I have 2 fans mounted in my side panel.


This is where a $100+ dollar case comes into play. Nice cases will have holes with or without rubber grommets that let you hide wires behind and beside the motherboard tray.

Edit: Noob question but is there a way to link pics that are already in your gallery?


----------



## hoop17

Here is my current set-up, but going to be changing the wires to white single-braids next week sometimes.



My camera blows.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Between the case panel and HDD cage, you can tuck those cables back there.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> This is where a $100+ dollar case comes into play. Nice cases will have holes with or without rubber grommets that let you hide wires behind and beside the motherboard tray.
> Edit: Noob question but is there a way to link pics that are already in your gallery?


Uhg, i know, I operate in economy mode and am extremely carefull with money, I only spend top dollar on the parts that matter and i don't overclock or void warrenties. Hence the mobo and the case got the cut.

Good thing i never have to look at it.









Edit: if your wondering why i am here on this board in the first place, well i _used_ to overclock and mod cases. I put an artic cooler and ram sinks on my ATI 9800Pro and took it to some impressive clocks, and had a 2500 Barton @ 3200 clock speeds. So mabye one day i will have the courage, but seeing as Intel Turbo Boost and Nvidia GPU boost seem to do mild overclocking of thier own I am content for that right now. Only when i acctually need more power is when i *may* start overclocking.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> 
> Where the F do i put all those cables on the bottom? I was only skilled enough to get the cables out of the way of the airflow.
> Any more effort seems pointless since i do not have a window and I have 2 fans mounted in my side panel.


you can always try to route them behind the cages. Use zip ties and tie them up on those cages, it looks like there should be enough room to be able to hide them, or to just keep them out of the way of airflow. It wont be like some of these other cases here, but it wont look to bad.
OR
you can always get another case, you dont have to spend 100+ in order to get a good case with gromets, or with more room for wire management. Take my case for example, it was only 40 bucks, but i have about as much room as you if not less since its only a midtower, but it works (just look at my pics)


----------



## .theMetal

yea I was gonna say how much money you got? lol my previous case looked just like that so don't feel bad, absolutely no room for organization. You might just look into a case with the right kind of management, it honestly makes a world of difference. then sell your old case and even get a bit of the money back

just a thought


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> 
> Where the F do i put all those cables on the bottom? I was only skilled enough to get the cables out of the way of the airflow.
> Any more effort seems pointless since i do not have a window and I have 2 fans mounted in my side panel.


To give you some idea about hiding your cables and tie'n them up this is inside Antec's Two Hundred case,



But like "GhostSniper08" said use zip ties and plenty of them. They become your next best friend.

Give it a try and re-post some before and after shots


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoop17*
> 
> Here is my current set-up, but going to be changing the wires to white single-braids next week sometimes.
> 
> My camera blows.


9/10 I would try hiding the MB speaker, maybe under the MB it self. Other then that just tighten things a little.

Great job by the way









Why change to white? At least with black cables it hides alot better









I understand it is a personal choice thing


----------



## hoop17

That speaker is annoying isn't it. I never noticed it until I took the the picture. Thanks for the suggestion.

White cables to go with a future custom WC loop featuring white tubing, and some other stuff I have planned along the road. =)


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> 
> Where the F do i put all those cables on the bottom? I was only skilled enough to get the cables out of the way of the airflow.
> Any more effort seems pointless since i do not have a window and I have 2 fans mounted in my side panel.


I build in that chassis for work! With a bit of effort you can make it work quite well. Since the systems I build in that chassis are for clients, I have to make mine modular enough to be able to remove the PSU without removing much else (hence the stuff running across the mobo), but in your case, a couple extensions will go a looong way.










Spoiler: Camera phone pic


----------



## snipekill2445

OR just get a better case.


----------



## .theMetal

I haven't put mine up for a while, especially since I've cleaned it.



the random black cable is the led strip, its poking out for the lighting effect


----------



## fuadm424

Cape cod: 9/10. I really like the blue stripe patterns, but your USB and fron panel cables are showing and they arnt sleeved!

Here's mine. I'll probably sleeve my cables this summer


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I haven't put mine up for a while, especially since I've cleaned it.
> 
> the random black cable is the led strip, its poking out for the lighting effect


10/10. What kind of sleeve is that.


----------



## .theMetal

those are bitfenix alchemy extensions

I wish I could tell you I sleeved them myself, but I dont have the time to attempt with a one year old running around the house


----------



## hoop17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I haven't put mine up for a while, especially since I've cleaned it.
> 
> the random black cable is the led strip, its poking out for the lighting effect


That is damn sexy!









What's the other water tube for?


----------



## cazanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> heres my pride and joy , sorry for rubbish photos they are off my iphone and i cbb opening the case at the time ..
> Alot of time has gone into this build , iv taken the time to hide pretty much everything except the obvious which just cant be and i have added a few bits and pieces like the cold cathodes which i havent come around to tidying up yet .. let me know what u think =) thanks guys
> next will be cable sleeving in a mixture of red and black =)
> only thing im not fond of is the h50 cooler , the tubes are hideous .. want a nice aircooleer but restricted by my ram ..


but it says tuf inside....and you're using a MSI board....


----------



## snipekill2445

HAHAHA I didn't even see that! Nice spotting!


----------



## Darkslayer7

[email protected] 25-30 idle 70max under prime95.
GTX295 40-50idle 85+load

I can't manage cables with a top mounted PSU case. Too short cables for sata,and for GPU


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 25-30 idle 70max under prime95.
> GTX295 40-50idle 85+load
> 
> I can't manage cables with a top mounted PSU case. Too short cables for sata,and for GPU


What can I say?









*5/10* And I'm kind to you









This isn't the 2500k overclocking club, nor the GTX 295 owners thread, sorry but your excuses won't stand









PS: did you mention anything about the dust presence?


----------



## snipekill2445

I agree, and I mean if you can afford a 2500K, and that big a power supply, can't you afford a half decent case? I mean even a cheap $50.00 case with cable management is better than THAT


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoop17*
> 
> That is damn sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the other water tube for?


o thats actually the power cord for my raven case, psu sits inside. you can see a different pic of it in my album


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I haven't put mine up for a while, especially since I've cleaned it.
> 
> the random black cable is the led strip, its poking out for the lighting effect


Where'd you get the blue spiral stuff around your CPU coolers pipes? Looks wicked.


----------



## .theMetal

right here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10921/tsl-56/PrimoChill_Anti-Kink_Coils_-_38_OD_Tubing_-_UV_Blue.html?tl=g30c289s489

3/8 is the smallest diameter, it actually fits right into the grooves on the h50's lines but I did have to cut in into smaller pieces to get in on

also look at the price : dirty cheap









edit: I also wish I would have got the shiny instead of the uv reactive (its like see through instead of solid) but I've kinda gotten used to it now.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> right here:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10921/tsl-56/PrimoChill_Anti-Kink_Coils_-_38_OD_Tubing_-_UV_Blue.html?tl=g30c289s489
> 
> 3/8 is the smallest diameter, it actually fits right into the grooves on the h50's lines but I did have to cut in into smaller pieces to get in on
> 
> also look at the price : dirty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I also wish I would have got the shiny instead of the uv reactive (its like see through instead of solid) but I've kinda gotten used to it now.


Thanks for the idea, I'll have to do this on my H80's tubes. I'm thinking of just getting some white Teflon Tape and give the tubes a quick wrap to match the rest of my build. Anyone have any thoughts on that, or better suggestions for making the tubes white before adding a red anti-kink coil?


----------



## .theMetal

teflon would do wonders I think. it should wrap right into the grooves. thats a great idea for a white build


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> right here:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10921/tsl-56/PrimoChill_Anti-Kink_Coils_-_38_OD_Tubing_-_UV_Blue.html?tl=g30c289s489
> 3/8 is the smallest diameter, it actually fits right into the grooves on the h50's lines but I did have to cut in into smaller pieces to get in on
> also look at the price : dirty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I also wish I would have got the shiny instead of the uv reactive (its like see through instead of solid) but I've kinda gotten used to it now.


Thank you kindly


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimloque*
> 
> Thank you kindly


no problemo


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 25-30 idle 70max under prime95.
> GTX295 40-50idle 85+load
> I can't manage cables with a top mounted PSU case. Too short cables for sata,and for GPU


6/10 ... thats what my case looked like before i bought a new one and spent countless hours with wire management. Get creative with that if you dont want a new case, buy some extensions for the wires you if you need to, and if you can maybe hide behind cages if you have room. If you post some pics that show more of your case we could probably give you some better tips


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> teflon would do wonders I think. it should wrap right into the grooves. thats a great idea for a white build


I ended up ordering the Solid Red one based on your experience, along with some PSU connectors, white SATA cables, and White Sata Power plugs









I'll install it all as soon as I get it, will do the Teflon Tape tonight though since the H80 is still sitting out of my case while I wait for the motherboard to get delivered tomorrow


----------



## jameschisholm

Is the latest picture, showing a CM Hyper 212+ "leaning" to the right? or is just how the picture was taken.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is the latest picture, showing a CM Hyper 212+ "leaning" to the right? or is just how the picture was taken.


I don't think its a hyper 212+ ...i thinks its one of the baby brothers.....but mine did the same thing...its during installation you just have to hold it right before you tighten it..otherwise it tilts ...i wonder if its part of the design ...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I ended up ordering the Solid Red one based on your experience, along with some PSU connectors, white SATA cables, and White Sata Power plugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll install it all as soon as I get it, will do the Teflon Tape tonight though since the H80 is still sitting out of my case while I wait for the motherboard to get delivered tomorrow


cool, make sure to show us how it turns out


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I ended up ordering the Solid Red one based on your experience, along with some PSU connectors, white SATA cables, and White Sata Power plugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll install it all as soon as I get it, will do the Teflon Tape tonight though since the H80 is still sitting out of my case while I wait for the motherboard to get delivered tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool, make sure to show us how it turns out
Click to expand...

Of course, just follow my build log, my last update was pretty big


----------



## .theMetal

I just subbed it, looks great. I bet you could even paint the anti-kink coil with that metallic red paint, it seems like it should hold it pretty well.

Might be something to try


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I just subbed it, looks great. I bet you could even paint the anti-kink coil with that metallic red paint, it seems like it should hold it pretty well.
> 
> Might be something to try


Hmm, now that's not a bad idea. It would be quite a chore sanding down, priming, and sanding down again that coil. I'd almost be better off just sand-blasting it completely.


----------



## .theMetal

yea for sure. It would be some work, but holy crap it would look good. check it out when it comes in see what you think, you might just be able to primer it and paint it.

the kit comes with enough that you could chop a small piece off and give it a shot.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea for sure. It would be some work, but holy crap it would look good. check it out when it comes in see what you think, you might just be able to primer it and paint it.
> 
> the kit comes with enough that you could chop a small piece off and give it a shot.


Yeah, I might try just a bit.

I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do for the H80's block. I'm thinking doing the main block in the metallic red and the middle part in white, not sure ho well it will hold paint though since it's a glossy plastic, might need to really rough up the surface, prime it a little heavier then sand down the primer.


----------



## .theMetal

I agree the sand-prime-sand-prime method is usually the most reliable. even though its the most work


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I agree the sand-prime-sand-prime method is usually the most reliable. even though its the most work


Well as you can see from the start of the build, time is on my side and I'm in no rush to get this done, still have 2 months to finish it haha.


----------



## .theMetal

haha yup if you have the time use it! and since were in a relevant thread for me to ask, are you going to grab some more Lutro0's extensions for this one or go a different route?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> haha yup if you have the time use it! and since were in a relevant thread for me to ask, are you going to grab some more Lutro0's extensions for this one or go a different route?


Well I had originally planned on going through Lutro0 for my next build, but seeing as the case is so small and it's hard to hide cables as it, my only real option is to sleeve the whole PSU. So I will be sleeving it myself with red and white sleeve, still not sure on paracord of MDPC though.

I do have something else that Lutro0 will be helping me out with for this build though


----------



## .theMetal

awesome sounds like a plan


----------



## conwa

Just finished my first build.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Just finished my first build.


Nice, but where did you get a Samsung power supply?


----------



## SIDWULF

Thanks for all the suggestions guys









*Before:*


*After:*


Some of the cables just arn't long enough to do anything with, so nowhere to hide them. I could of used more zip ties but i wanted to be able to unplug hardware without cutting zip ties.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> *After:*
> 
> Some of the cables just arn't long enough to do anything with, so nowhere to hide them. I could of used more zip ties but i wanted to be able to unplug hardware without cutting zip ties.


Id say 5 maybe 6/10 The PSU is modular and it looks like you have cables you are not using plugged into it. Getting rid of the few you are not using will free up some space to try and tuck the other cables away. Front panel cables could probably be routed around the backside of the optical drive and down behind the drive bays. Front USB and audio cables look short so I can't think of anything else to do with those. Sata power cables looked clustered. But that falls back into having more than you need plugged in I think. Overall not to bad with what that case has to offer. But some improvements can be made.









Here Is my entry. Made a few recent changes,and snapped some fast pictures with my phone. what do ya'll think?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> right here:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10921/tsl-56/PrimoChill_Anti-Kink_Coils_-_38_OD_Tubing_-_UV_Blue.html?tl=g30c289s489
> 
> 3/8 is the smallest diameter, it actually fits right into the grooves on the h50's lines but I did have to cut in into smaller pieces to get in on
> 
> also look at the price : dirty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I also wish I would have got the shiny instead of the uv reactive (its like see through instead of solid) but I've kinda gotten used to it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea, I'll have to do this on my H80's tubes. I'm thinking of just getting some white Teflon Tape and give the tubes a quick wrap to match the rest of my build. Anyone have any thoughts on that, or better suggestions for making the tubes white before adding a red anti-kink coil?
Click to expand...

maybe get white water tubing and slit it on the side that wont be visible then wrap the anti kink


----------



## octiny

Updated a few things on my AMD build









Cabling can be a little finicky due to the size of the Cosmos II.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Updated a few things on my AMD build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cabling can be a little finicky due to the size of the Cosmos II.


11/10
thats perfect. I'm jelly


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Updated a few things on my AMD build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabling can be a little finicky due to the size of the Cosmos II.


Very very impressive.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> right here:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10921/tsl-56/PrimoChill_Anti-Kink_Coils_-_38_OD_Tubing_-_UV_Blue.html?tl=g30c289s489
> 
> 3/8 is the smallest diameter, it actually fits right into the grooves on the h50's lines but I did have to cut in into smaller pieces to get in on
> 
> also look at the price : dirty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I also wish I would have got the shiny instead of the uv reactive (its like see through instead of solid) but I've kinda gotten used to it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea, I'll have to do this on my H80's tubes. I'm thinking of just getting some white Teflon Tape and give the tubes a quick wrap to match the rest of my build. Anyone have any thoughts on that, or better suggestions for making the tubes white before adding a red anti-kink coil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe get white water tubing and slit it on the side that wont be visible then wrap the anti kink
Click to expand...

Hmm, that's a pretty good idea, but I already ordered the red anti-kink today and it shipped out :S


----------



## Ghooble

For the billionth time. Please put quoted pics in spoilers.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Updated a few things on my AMD build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabling can be a little finicky due to the size of the Cosmos II.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Surely them cards would be running extremely hot!


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 11/10
> thats perfect. I'm jelly


Thanks! I love clean looking set-ups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Very very impressive.


Thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Surely them cards would be running extremely hot!


They get a little toasty sometimes!









In BF3 I get into the mid-high 70's on a custom fan profile with 1 and 2 , 3 never leaves the 60's though.


----------



## Boyboyd

Here's the back of mine. Took me about an hour the other night. I didn't bother clamping the sata cables down because i'll be removing half of them and putting the hard drives in a NAS very shortly.



Here's the front. Not taken on the same day but it looks like this now.


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Id say 5 maybe 6/10 The PSU is modular and it looks like you have cables you are not using plugged into it. Getting rid of the few you are not using will free up some space to try and tuck the other cables away. Front panel cables could probably be routed around the backside of the optical drive and down behind the drive bays. Front USB and audio cables look short so I can't think of anything else to do with those. Sata power cables looked clustered. But that falls back into having more than you need plugged in I think. Overall not to bad with what that case has to offer. But some improvements can be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Is my entry. Made a few recent changes,and snapped some fast pictures with my phone. what do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! However, me being very picky only 9.5/10 as i can see your cables sticking out under the HDD tray


----------



## Doc1355

Here is my best attempt!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

BEAUTIFUL! 10/10 from me doc


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> BEAUTIFUL! 10/10 from me doc


Thanks buddy!


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> New/used Power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


10/10








Awesome work, haven't seen such a nice cable management in a looong time!
Perhaps you should sleeve the case cables?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Here is my best attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


phenomenal work friend. 10/10


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> phenomenal work friend. 10/10


Thank you very much!


----------



## SimpleTech

Nice decal work Doc1355.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Here is my best attempt!


did that PSU cover and HDD cover come with the case? or did you buy or make it your self?


----------



## mwl5apv

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








































My phone does not do well with awkward lighting but it looks great IRL




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0k3nLiNk*
> 
> Very nice! However, me being very picky only 9.5/10 as i can see your cables sticking out under the HDD tray


Thanks! and Yea, I noticed after I took the pic. But didint care enough to go back and re-tighten them and snap another one. Any other thoughts?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Here is my best attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 man, that is a piece of art. And I too am curious about the PSU cover. And whats it look like under the cover? Mess of spaghetti wires? great work!


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. Any tips for cable management? Thanks.


----------



## Psykopathic

I need to sleeve my cables...
Before:

After:

My main problem was all the molex fan adapters. I tried to find a fan controller but couldn't find one locally so I built my own for all of $4 at Radio Shack.









I was running my top three fans with some 3 pin adapters with resistors to reduced the voltage before so I wired them to the 7 volt side of the molex and my other two case fans to the 12 volt side problem solved.


----------



## reborn624

Before:



After:


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Nice decal work Doc1355.


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> did that PSU cover and HDD cover come with the case? or did you buy or make it your self?


Made them myself!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> 10/10 man, that is a piece of art. And I too am curious about the PSU cover. And whats it look like under the cover? Mess of spaghetti wires? great work!


Thanks man! Not a mess actually..just the cables coming out of the psu and one cold cathode inverter with its molex


----------



## axipher

Quick update to my build log.

List of things to-do:
- Cut cables to custom length
- Sleeve cables
- Run CPU 8-pin under motherboard
- Create a much cleaner dual 6-pin PCIe power cable


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work, haven't seen such a nice cable management in a looong time!
> Perhaps you should sleeve the case cables?


Thanks heaps








I will get round to it oneday


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Made them myself!


You mind telling me how you've achieved that? They look so nice, esp. the PSU cover, like something Corsair'd sell as an accessory. Nice looking rig btw.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quick update to my build log.
> List f things to-do:
> - Cut cables to custom length
> - Sleeve cables
> - Run CPU 8-pin under motherboard
> - Create a much cleaner dual 6-pin PCIe power cable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes You Uploded a Photo ,This looks damn Sweet also In a Small Case 10/10


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quick update to my build log.
> List f things to-do:
> - Cut cables to custom length
> - Sleeve cables
> - Run CPU 8-pin under motherboard
> - Create a much cleaner dual 6-pin PCIe power cable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes You Uploded a Photo ,This looks damn Sweet also In a Small Case 10/10
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy









And I updated the build log as well with a ton of pictures:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214261/project-maple-leaf-canadian-themed-design-core-1000/200_50#post_17080059


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> You mind telling me how you've achieved that? They look so nice, esp. the PSU cover, like something Corsair'd sell as an accessory. Nice looking rig btw.


You have a PM


----------



## .theMetal

I'm guessing cad of some kind?


----------



## mannyfc

heres mine i need a decent camera....


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> heres mine i need a decent camera....


Nice build, probably 10/10 for cleanliness from what i can see.

Why so many rad's for CPU only???


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Here is my best attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a blue GPU shroud?


----------



## reborn624

Why nobody rates my case?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624*
> 
> Why nobody rates my case?


I got skipped to... =/


----------



## tahayassen

I got skipped too. XD


----------



## lp75220

Please rate me, and tell me what to do to make this awesome.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lp75220*
> 
> Please rate me, and tell me what to do to make this awesome.


crysis 2 gpu?


----------



## bruflot

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lp75220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> crysis 2 gpu?


Yep its 560ti crysis 2. it was a little more than the super clocked one but was super clocked too. 900 mhz core. The reason i bought it was it came with a tshirt and the game. but if i could do it over i would have saved 200 more dolars and got a 580. Now tell me some thing on cables


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lp75220*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> crysis 2 gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep its 560ti crysis 2. it was a little more than the super clocked one but was super clocked too. 900 mhz core. The reason i bought it was it came with a tshirt and the game. but if i could do it over i would have saved 200 more dolars and got a 580. Now tell me some thing on cables
Click to expand...

sleeve them :0


----------



## Ghooble

I love how 600T's are auto 10/10's. They're basically cheating lol


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0k3nLiNk*
> 
> Nice build, probably 10/10 for cleanliness from what i can see.
> Why so many rad's for CPU only???


was planning on getting some gpu blocks but too hard to find / waited too long


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I love how 600T's are auto 10/10's. They're basically cheating lol


yea a lot of cases are like that, Silverstone's fall under that category too


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made them myself!
> Thanks man! Not a mess actually..just the cables coming out of the psu and one cold cathode inverter with its molex


I was just giving you a hard time bud!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> heres mine i need a decent camera....


Looks good. But I can see some dangling SATA cables behind the hard drives!







Other than that, nice and clean


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea a lot of cases are like that, Silverstone's fall under that category too


For airflow not for cables lol


----------



## .theMetal

well compared to my non-cable managed case, I didn't even have to try with my raven. there is like an inch or more of space behind the mobo to put cables and the back of the psu feeds directly into the space. I should say the raven rv03, I guess some aren't as easy.


----------



## 100cotton

I just redid my cables a bit, and here are the results.
Quote:


>


That's the old...



And here's the new. I need to steal my mom's camera again.







I'll add a 4th fan to my h100 here sometime soon too.


----------



## BodenM

Um, where do I start?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Um, where do I start?


dead link is dead


----------



## Silent Knight

Here's mine


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Here is my best attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Extremely well done. This is a 10/10. People hand out 10/10s way too easy. I also like how you took the effort to paint the red parts of that ati card and make it blue so it fits the color scheme.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Is that a blue GPU shroud?


Αctually it is blue vinyl sticker on the red stripes that the cooler has just to fit the scheme!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Extremely well done. This is a 10/10. People hand out 10/10s way too easy. I also like how you took the effort to paint the red parts of that ati card and make it blue so it fits the color scheme.


Thank you buddy,as i said its vinyl sticker not painted but the result is equal


----------



## cpachris

Custom cables need custom coloring......check this thread out.


----------



## famous1994

Final run through for now, until I get an AM3+ motherboard.

Pics:


----------



## snipekill2445

Why are you getting a AM3+ board? That motherboard you have look alright. Or are you gonna upgrade to a FX cpu?

I want to get a FX 8150 sooner or later, hopefully it gives me a big increase from my Phenom II 840 lol


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Why are you getting a AM3+ board? That motherboard you have look alright. Or are you gonna upgrade to a FX cpu?
> I want to get a FX 8150 sooner or later, hopefully it gives me a big increase from my Phenom II 840 lol


It's fine, I just wanna get a Crosshair Formula V too match my build and I might get a Pile driver CPU when they release.


----------



## snipekill2445

Yea, that's a good idea.


----------



## Hartk1213

Just got my new Switch 810 yesterday let me know what you think

here are my cables


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, that is insanely clean. Easy 10/10 from me


----------



## reborn624

Let's try one more time, at other times no one rated.

Before:


After:


Thanks


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624*
> 
> Let's try one more time, at other times no one rated.
> Thanks


8/10.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Just got my new Switch 810 yesterday let me know what you think
> 
> here are my cables


What do YOU think?

I'm thinking of getting a switch.. how do you like it?

10/10 btw


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624*
> 
> Let's try one more time, at other times no one rated.
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> Thanks


Is that an IDE cable?









7/10, I used a case like that once, and cable managing was impossible.


----------



## snipekill2445

lol, nothing wrong with the good old IDE









My friend has a case with no back panel (literally, the side is bolted on) so the only cable management I could do for him was to stuff all the cables into the empty CD/DVD bay lol

I'd say about 8/10 on that last picture btw







not bad for what you had to work with.


----------



## reborn624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Is that an IDE cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10, I used a case like that once, and cable managing was impossible.


Yea







more 350gb storage









Yes its a bit hard to manage all cables :S Im thinking paint the case black. And thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> lol, nothing wrong with the good old IDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has a case with no back panel (literally, the side is bolted on) so the only cable management I could do for him was to stuff all the cables into the empty CD/DVD bay lol
> I'd say about 8/10 on that last picture btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for what you had to work with.


Thanks!







this case makes it very difficult
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdanisx*
> 
> 8/10.


Thanks!


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Final run through for now, until I get an AM3+ motherboard.
> Pics:


I got skipped.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I got skipped.


Pretty good cable management for the A60, I have seen a lot of people complaining about the cable management features of this case, but your work is awesome, 10/10.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Just got my new Switch 810 yesterday let me know what you think
> 
> here are my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do YOU think?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a switch.. how do you like it?
> 
> 10/10 btw
Click to expand...

Its amazing...and its huge which makes it so easy to build in I would definitely recommend it to anyone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skitzab1

im bored anyone want to watch me do some sleeving
im just chilling got a long stint of parra sleaving.

if anyone is interested in watching.

My skype is skitzab1 i like to stream wilst modding


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> im bored anyone want to watch me do some sleeving
> im just chilling got a long stint of parra sleaving.
> 
> if anyone is interested in watching.
> 
> My skype is skitzab1 i like to stream wilst modding


adding.. ''i am Hitch''


----------



## OverClocker55

Boom!


----------



## skitzab1

these are parts for the trooper build









hay guys let us know what yas think 



my first unboxing short review from koolroom

short lol its like 25 min and got some big double rads lol









thay may continue to if us like them.

this was no prep.

i woke to the delivery guy and just grabed the laptop and went for it

i didnt edit befor i uploaded ether its got all and any mistakes like

PET lol i ment to say pec sleaving









little bit of work today this is for Daniel-epic pc cases


----------



## Bouf0010

Thinking of switching to paracord sleeving but these will do for now - the cables are extensions cause im too indecisive to make the full sleeving commitment lol


----------



## TheRockMonsi

^Wow, that's absolutely beautiful...


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Thinking of switching to paracord sleeving but these will do for now - the cables are extensions cause im too indecisive to make the full sleeving commitment lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Definitely the coolest high-tech blue rig I've ever seen.








And I do like blue, so: *11/10*









*+1 Rep*


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


I think I'm having a crysis just looking at that
















I would leave it JUST like it is, so pretty. The tubing looks awesome. I'd say around, 100000000/10 from me


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Thinking of switching to paracord sleeving but these will do for now - the cables are extensions cause im too indecisive to make the full sleeving commitment lol


dont be its not hard


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I think I'm having a crysis just looking at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would leave it JUST like it is, so pretty. The tubing looks awesome. I'd say around, 100000000/10 from me


Crisis*


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> crysis
> 
> 
> 
> Crisis*
Click to expand...

i do this all the time


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i do this all the time


lol


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Thinking of switching to paracord sleeving but these will do for now - the cables are extensions cause im too indecisive to make the full sleeving commitment lol






That's effing nice!


----------



## The Man

What do you think?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Thinking of switching to paracord sleeving but these will do for now - the cables are extensions cause im too indecisive to make the full sleeving commitment lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is an awesome looking machine,

Cable management is 10/10,









Except, Why do you use two SLi bridge cable's


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Man*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice looking setup.

9/10









Try hiding your front panel wires under the MB, and tucking that orange SATA cable away that is showing through your HDD bays.

Also removing the bottom HDD rack would make it look so much cleaner.


----------



## The Man

Thanks for the tip! I'll order the stuff to solve that problem.

http://www.links.hr/?naziv=kabel-nzxt-cb-fpan-set-premium-set-za-front-panel-30cm&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05091209&id_artikl=050.912.140
http://www.links.hr/?naziv=kabel-delock-interni-sata-6gb-s-30cm&option=artikl&id_kategorija=201510&id_artikl=201.510.044


----------



## HOTDOGS

How can I split up my fan cables better? For example I have 1 molex to 3 pin adapter for every fan and it's taking up a lot of space.

Also how can is there a splitter for 8pin to dual 6pin or molex to dual 6 pin?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> How can I split up my fan cables better? For example I have 1 molex to 3 pin adapter for every fan and it's taking up a lot of space.
> 
> Also how can is there a splitter for 8pin to dual 6pin or molex to dual 6 pin?


you could grab a fan controller.

also i started to sleeve








and rate this please


----------



## HOTDOGS

I bout some 4PIN Male Molex to 3x 3PIN Male cables instead. Now I just need to figure out what do do for the 2x 6pin issue.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

looks good so far Phillyd. Should really bring things together once sleeved. Don't be afraid to make ur own sata cables. Easier than you think and it really cleans up the rig. Replacing the red connectors with black is my only other suggestion


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> That is an awesome looking machine,
> Cable management is 10/10,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Why do you use two SLi bridge cable's


thanks everyone!!

i just like the look of it better - it doesnt hurt anything but than again it doesnt improve anything either


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> looks good so far Phillyd. Should really bring things together once sleeved. Don't be afraid to make ur own sata cables. Easier than you think and it really cleans up the rig. Replacing the red connectors with black is my only other suggestion


already on it! there will only be one red connector in the build, and it will be into the psu, so i dnt have to worry about that thanks to a new psu cover


----------



## placidity




----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *placidity*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The back looks very clean. The front could use some more work I think.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got my GPU power cables sleeved with paracord. Wow this stuff is WAY better than the normal sleeving material! Took me quite awhile to get a hang of the heatshrinkless way with meting the ends and rolling them tight on the connector...burn probably all my fingers but I got it... I'll get a pic up later hopefully. Still gotta cut some acrylic and glue it to cover some areas in my case....


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *placidity*






Thats looks good, I'd say maybe 8/10 cause you need sleeved cables, and to clean the front panel connectors by tightening them.


----------



## Alecthar

I put an old rig back together so a friend could have a computer while he stays with me for the summer, let me know what you guys think:





Apologies for the poor image quality, I only have my phone camera on me at the moment.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you could grab a fan controller.
> also i started to sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rate this please


Awsome job man







so my tips defanetly helped you


----------



## placidity

I fixed it. How does this look


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar*
> 
> I put an old rig back together so a friend could have a computer while he stays with me for the summer, let me know what you guys think:
> 
> Apologies for the poor image quality, I only have my phone camera on me at the moment.


You're a good friend, I would give that an 8/10, -1 for no sleeving (me neither...), and -1 because all I would honestly change is to run the cables a little straighter, if that makes any sense. Leave them where they are, but try to have them all either horizontal/vertical. Like if you look at your front panel cables, they could be run straight up and down into the motherboard. And actually, I would push all the cables exiting the PSU as far back in the cut-out (towards the PSU) as you can squeeze them, if cable length allows that. You might have tried that already, who knows. Another trick is running thinner cables through the motherboard tray cut-out that gives you access to the CPU cooler backplate area, and out from underneath the motherboard, between the motherboard and motherboard tray. In the negative space the stand-offs create basically. You may be able to get the front panel through that way, which would look much cleaner I would think. Maybe some other cables as well.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Awsome job man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my tips defanetly helped you


yeah and look at my build log in the sig


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *placidity*
> 
> I fixed it. How does this look
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks a lot better! Well done!


----------



## skitzab1

anyone want to go have a laugh

go check this out lolz its funny as hell for me it is

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=230148










Quote:
Originally Posted by skitzab1

Awsome job man so my tips defanetly helped you

yeah and look at my build log in the sig going the now


----------



## roskof

Hello again!

Here is my simple build without any mods etc. Still trying to improve the aesthetics, I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## cnopicilin

Not much to improve on, 10/10!


----------



## Sevada88

If you can/know how to, I think white tubes for your cooler would look nice. Other than that, I think you got yourself a pretty damn good looking rig!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Hello again!
> Here is my simple build without any mods etc. Still trying to improve the aesthetics, I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!


my first 10/10







grait use of color







put some thort into that


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Hello again!
> Here is my simple build without any mods etc. Still trying to improve the aesthetics, I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks amazing must have been expensive







10/10


----------



## Morideen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Hello again!
> Here is my simple build without any mods etc. Still trying to improve the aesthetics, I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!






Very stylish and elegant. Cheers mate. Easy 10/10!


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Another customer computer. Nothing Fancy but it gets the job done.


----------



## Octobox

Just got my Switch 810, tell me what you think of my attempt:



Cable management is VERY easy with this case and I had to put in very little effort to get it to where it is so I definately recommend it.








I still need to sort out the back though xD
~Octobox


----------



## jameschisholm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Hello again!
> Here is my simple build without any mods etc. Still trying to improve the aesthetics, I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!






Use white cable ties on those white braided power cables, 10/10 though!


----------



## roskof

Wow thanks for the great responses! There are few things that still bothers me, the intake fan wires. I tried sleeveing them together and individually before but it was not working as planned. Also I would like to sleeve the cable that connect the front panel audio port to the header on the sound card. Thanks again!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Its not a great work of art but here is my attempt with a pretty heavily loaded antec 300


----------



## itoxiczzhd

My new Switch 810


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Hello again!
> Here is my simple build without any mods etc. Still trying to improve the aesthetics, I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!






That is gorgeous, 10/10 all the way!


----------



## Paradigm84

Also definite 10/10 for roskof, it looks stunning.

If only my build didn't look so boring haha.


----------



## ikem

not the best but it fulfills its purpose.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> not the best but it fulfills its purpose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thats really cool. I guess the processor is basically passively cooled right? what kind of temps do you see?

there is a lot of cable to manage I think you did well with that 9/10 just because its not a looker


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> thats really cool. I guess the processor is basically passively cooled right? what kind of temps do you see?
> there is a lot of cable to manage I think you did well with that 9/10 just because its not a looker


theres actually a 80mm fan under there. so its not passive. themps are pretty nice. 53c under game load - 3870k


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> theres actually a 80mm fan under there. so its not passive. themps are pretty nice. 53c under game load - 3870k


nice! i digs it


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> not the best but it fulfills its purpose.






Wow, that's a really tight fit. Nice job!


----------



## FromUndaChz

Did the best I could in my Antec Three Hundred which doesn't really have any cable management aside from the wire tie anchors behind the HD bays... Going to get a new case after my 7950 - but the GPU takes priority over cable management for now!



Going to add a tiny zip tie to the USB wires on the bottom right of the mobo and one on the top right to tie back the CPU 8-PIN power extension and I think she'll be about as good as she's gonna get until I get my Antec Eleven Hundred.


----------



## axipher

@FromUndaChz: 10/10

Not much you could do with that case, cables are nice and cleanly run.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> @FromUndaChz: 10/10
> Not much you could do with that case, cables are nice and cleanly run.










Thanks man


----------



## Simplynicko

ta da!

yes i know, the orange doesn't match the white theme. gotta change that up.


----------



## Paradigm84

^Very nice, 9/10. My only criticisms would be the sticker on the PSU sticks out a bit and the fan as you mentioned.

Also I find it annoying how Corsair have used the tubing on the H100, as you can see in your build the tubing looks like it is the wrong way round, same in my rig.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^Very nice, 9/10. My only criticisms would be the sticker on the PSU sticks out a bit and the fan as you mentioned.
> Also I find it annoying how Corsair have used the tubing on the H100, as you can see in your build the tubing looks like it is the wrong way round, same in my rig.


its because they designed it for the rad to be upside down, but it doesn't fit due to the PCI slot cage extruding out.

i can definitely get rid of the Antec sticker. no big deal.

also, i don't know how to make my sleeved cables look straight. they just look tangled.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I see what you mean.

As for the cables the only thing I can suggest is maybe use a little less slack and make liberal use of cable ties where you can, maybe near where the GPU cables go through the cable management holes try and use a white cable-tie? But it's not really that much of an issue, it still looks excellent, I can't wait until I can afford the aesthetic stuff for my rig so it looks less messy.


----------



## Anti!!

Well, I thought I would upload my pc for judging since i have got all new parts.


----------



## mvrb

^Looks sweet! It's a 9/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*


Looks good. Would look alot better with some sleeved cables though. But as it is, 9/10 from me


----------



## Anti!!

Thx. I want to sleeve for sure. I just went broke getting the "go". Maybe soon i can afford the "show".


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Hello again!
> Here is my simple build without any mods etc. Still trying to improve the aesthetics, I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll tell ya how to make it slightly better looking.

The 24 pin cable is sticking out too far, slightly blocking air from the fan. Try to organize the excess of the cable behind the motherboard tray.

As for the gpu cables, first try to tuck the excess behind the tray as well and if that doesn't work, I'd sort the individual cables so they go tighter together and zip tie them. The excess however is what mainly causing it to look a little messy.

Kinda like how Maingear does it on their builds:










See how clean that looks?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Hello again!
> Here is my simple build without any mods etc. Still trying to improve the aesthetics, I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!


Awesome! Could you tell me where I can get those gold thumb screws from?


----------



## mironccr345

That MainGear rig looks super clean. The case looks like a SilverStone FT03?


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That MainGear rig looks super clean. The case looks like a SilverStone FT03?


You can check out their facebook page, gives a heck lot of inspiration on building a clean rig.

And yes, they use a few Silverstone cases for their Custom PCs. I actually really like these Silverstones, I saw someone here (lowfat I think is his nick) who built an amazing water cooled rig inside a FT02. I really liked how the cards are vertically mounted and how all the cables just go into the case so you can sort them out into one braid when they come out the back. Superb case.


----------



## Simplynicko

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3450/scr-01/Anodized_Thumbscrews.html


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3450/scr-01/Anodized_Thumbscrews.html


I almost bought some of those last week, still thinking I might.


----------



## dr.evil

heres mine!


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I almost bought some of those last week, still thinking I might.


i'd order them but i need to first change my MOBO to match it. i have too many different colors going on.
white cables, orange fan (NEEDS TO GO), blue RAM, red mobo.


----------



## phillyd

you can either paint the fan or pick up one of Cougar's black fans!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I almost bought some of those last week, still thinking I might.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd order them but i need to first change my MOBO to match it. i have too many different colors going on.
> white cables, orange fan (NEEDS TO GO), blue RAM, red mobo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I'd have to say go red components and accents on the white and black case.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'd have to say go red components and accents on the white and black case.


that would require me getting rid of my RAM... or going blue and getting rid of my mobo. ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## phillyd

you could always sand down, find some thermal paint and paint your ram!


----------



## Octobox

I decided to take some better photo's of my switch 810. Tell me what you think! :




~Octobox


----------



## Step83

My rather poor first attempt, the lack of space behind the mobo tray doesnt help though, trying to solve the spaghetti crisis coming from the PSU


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octobox*
> 
> I decided to take some better photo's of my switch 810. Tell me what you think! :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Octobox


I so like the Case, looks so good, but it also looks busy. 9/10









Maybe a White panel covering the PSU and all cables down the bottom of the MB, would work wonders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> My rather poor first attempt, the lack of space behind the mobo tray doesnt help though, trying to solve the spaghetti crisis coming from the PSU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8.5/10







I would suggest covering them cables coming out the PSU some how.

A cover or putting them through to the back would be great.


----------



## ranviper




----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*


10/10, can't really get better.


----------



## gamingowiz

All these rigs a very nicly done!!

Will be getting my 'DEVILS ANGEL' posted here wants I get it completely finished in terms of cable management... got a shipment coming in with some cable management handy things







looking forward for high mark!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 10/10, can't really get better.


Thanks!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3450/scr-01/Anodized_Thumbscrews.html


Thank you ^_^


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octobox*
> 
> I decided to take some better photo's of my switch 810. Tell me what you think! :
> 
> 
> ~Octobox


Great work ...............


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingowiz*
> 
> All these rigs a very nicly done!!
> Will be getting my 'DEVILS ANGEL' posted here wants I get it completely finished in terms of cable management... got a shipment coming in with some cable management handy things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward for high mark!


Bring it!!!!


----------



## Octobox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I so like the Case, looks so good, but it also looks busy. 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a White panel covering the PSU and all cables down the bottom of the MB, would work wonders.


Yeah, I get what you are saying. I kinda wish I bought a modular power supply now








But thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Great work ...............


Thank you


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octobox*
> 
> I decided to take some better photo's of my switch 810. Tell me what you think! :
> 
> 
> ~Octobox





Dued This is sweet 10/10 I like the edit also


----------



## Farih

Rebuilding me loop and light's

Still have some sleeving parts, UV CCFL light's + white leds for the pump top and resevoir and some Black Dragon memory incoming.
Will post again when its all done.

Gone from this:


To this:




Alot more sleeving to do though and replacing the light's for UV instead of white.


----------



## Octobox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Dued This is sweet 10/10 I like the edit also


Thanks








I decided to take proper photos this time as the last one I took was terrible xD


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octobox*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take proper photos this time as the last one I took was terrible xD


No Problem , And ah okay ahaha


----------



## cazanon

I'd like to throw my build in


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3450/scr-01/Anodized_Thumbscrews.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ^_^
Click to expand...

Just be aware that the anodizing of those thumbscrews chips off easily!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cazanon*
> 
> I'd like to throw my build in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would give 9/10









The power cable for the CPU block, maybe run straight up and behind the MB tray.

Can the CPU power cable bend up so it is hidden by the fan more.

For making it look cleaner, any chance of putting the HDD in the ODD bay's, then removing the HDD rack.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Rebuilding me loop and light's
> Still have some sleeving parts, UV CCFL light's + white leds for the pump top and resevoir and some Black Dragon memory incoming.
> Will post again when its all done.
> Gone from this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> Alot more sleeving to do though and replacing the light's for UV instead of white.






Nice transition, Good Job!









What are you using to cool those GPU's?


----------



## GhostSniper08

alright, made some changes to my case, which i hope help make it look cleaner, what do you guys think?
BTW i plan on redoing the psu cover and that ghost part. This is just a proto-type

*WAY BEFORE:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*
BEFORE:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*AFTER:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nimitz87

it definitely came a long way I give it an 8.5/10

this is my first build ever so....

how can I hide the pci-e cables better? the 24 pin?

right after it was done










after spending some time on it.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Looks like a pig of a case for cable management.

So I think as high as 8.5/10 you deserve.









I would say 10 for effort though.

PCIe cable, try running them behind your MB or if they are long enough across from the HDD rack.

To make it look neat and tidy you could consider trying to make some sort of panel that will give you more hiding places.


----------



## Cruz

my first post!! xD

I really don't put so much effort.. first this PS have so much cable for this mid case.. the cpu power is to short.. and i sell my h100 cpu cooler 'cuz i need the money..










Pd: sorry for the bad quality picture.. when i get my camera i get a better one


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> my first post!! xD
> 
> I really don't put so much effort.. first this PS have so much cable for this mid case.. the cpu power is to short.. and i sell my h100 cpu cooler 'cuz i need the money..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd: sorry for the bad quality picture.. when i get my camera i get a better one


looks good. welcome to ocn


----------



## Prpntblr95

Case is a Antec 900, kinda poopy for cable managment.
Going to dremel a hole in the upper left rear so I can route the 2-4pins for the mobo out the back verses having it run up behind the GPU


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> Case is a Antec 900, kinda poopy for cable managment.
> Going to dremel a hole in the upper left rear so I can route the 2-4pins for the mobo out the back verses having it run up behind the GPU


for that case its great


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> it definitely came a long way I give it an 8.5/10
> this is my first build ever so....
> how can I hide the pci-e cables better? the 24 pin?
> right after it was done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after spending some time on it.


8.0


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> Case is a Antec 900, kinda poopy for cable managment.
> Going to dremel a hole in the upper left rear so I can route the 2-4pins for the mobo out the back verses having it run up behind the GPU


9.0


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> for that case its great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.0
Click to expand...


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> for that case its great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> 9.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


I can't thank you guys enough









Future plans are a modular 750psu, paint the inside of the case black.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> for that case its great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> 9.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future plans are a modular 750psu, paint the inside of the case black.
Click to expand...

nice also get sleeves


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> nice also get sleeves


I'll get sleeves after a new PSU, HDD and SSD. I'm a huge aesthetics guy but performance also is a huge thing for me


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> nice also get sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get sleeves after a new PSU, HDD and SSD. I'm a huge aesthetics guy but performance also is a huge thing for me
Click to expand...

true


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> true


I'll figure something out


----------



## Step83

Ill admit instantly this is in no way mine, it may have been posted but i think weve been done over on cable management here. Sorry i cant img link from my mobile

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/pict0699j.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/pict0682.jpg/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Ill admit instantly this is in no way mine, it may have been posted but i think weve been done over on cable management here. Sorry i cant img link from my mobile
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/pict0699j.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/pict0682.jpg/


OHHGODD THATS AMAZING>> 80/10


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Ill admit instantly this is in no way mine, it may have been posted but i think weve been done over on cable management here. Sorry i cant img link from my mobile
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/pict0699j.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/pict0682.jpg/






It's creative and looks ok. But what's up with the packing tape.


----------



## snipekill2445

To be honest I hate that last one, It has a wooden case for goodness sake, If it was in an epic case I'd give it a 10/10. But it isn't, so only a 8/10 from me. Also, It has no graphics card, to that instantly removes the hard to hide cables


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> To be honest I hate that last one, It has a wooden case for goodness sake, If it was in an epic case I'd give it a 10/10. But it isn't, so only a 8/10 from me. Also, It has no graphics card, to that instantly removes the hard to hide cables


1. Its polly for editing and just general use and built into a wood cabinet.
2. A cool pc doesn't need to have GTX 680's and 12 core cpu's


----------



## mru

Step83
Thx for pointing out it isn't yours!
Did the 24pin ATX connector get removed completely, or where th wires just soldered at the bottom "as is"???
(I have senn it done on the small pins for the front panel wires, but not on the thick 24 pinner!)

Wood or no wood is pretty irrelevant in a cabling thread, my two cents worth.


----------



## Plenair




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*


10/10 Nice Job!


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*


10.0


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*






That's clean looking. What camera did you use? The picture looks very vivid.


----------



## Plenair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's clean looking. What camera did you use? The picture looks very vivid.


Photo was taken with an SLR but light came from an umbrella which you can see reflecting off the top right.
I should post the back of the case shouldn't I


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*


10/10. You might want to sleeve the cables tho, especially the front panel ones, or try to hide them.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Step83
> Thx for pointing out it isn't yours!
> Did the 24pin ATX connector get removed completely, or where th wires just soldered at the bottom "as is"???
> (I have senn it done on the small pins for the front panel wires, but not on the thick 24 pinner!)
> Wood or no wood is pretty irrelevant in a cabling thread, my two cents worth.


Im not sure, the guy doing it vanished i tried to look on the image shack account but couldnt see much more. Looks like he left all the connectors in place and soldered from the pans on the back. He did start on a case but again ive not idea on the final outcome


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*


Beautiful picture you took there; oh yeah, 10/10!


----------



## BradleyW

Great rig, but 750w psu? You could have saved some cash lol







:thumb:


----------



## Plenair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 10/10. You might want to sleeve the cables tho, especially the front panel ones, or try to hide them.


First time building my own, have 0 experience sleeving cables but it's definitely something I will want to do in the near future.
Almost forked out $50 to get those sleeved NZXT/Bitfenix extensions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Great rig, but 750w psu? You could have saved some cash lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I got the PSU cuz it was on sale for the price of a HX650 which was what I was planning to buy. Will be using it for another 5 years so just in case I decide to swap out the GFX card


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> First time building my own, have 0 experience sleeving cables but it's definitely something I will want to do in the near future.
> Almost forked out $50 to get those sleeved NZXT/Bitfenix extensions
> I got the PSU cuz it was on sale for the price of a HX650 which was what I was planning to buy. Will be using it for another 5 years so just in case I decide to swap out the GFX card


Or SLI


----------



## Sybr

Spent some time on my machine:






I used Kobra sleeving (heatshrinkless method), but there's still some work on the sata power cables.

(And I also like to take nice pictures with my Canon 450D, so what do you think?)


----------



## Anti!!

I think its outstanding!!

I also think you should visit here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/782557/official-starcraft-2-strategy-discussion-thread/19300#post_17183702

For the swarm!!


----------



## Alex132

How did you make the top of your HSF black? Or rather, how did you manage to remove it intact?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How did you make the top of your HSF black? Or rather, how did you manage to remove it intact?


looks like it spray painted or something


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How did you make the top of your HSF black? Or rather, how did you manage to remove it intact?


After measuring the position of each heatpipe, I drilled some holes in a piece of 5 mm acryl, which was then painted matte black and placed on top of the HSF. The metal fan clamp/wires keep everything in place.

Looks a LOT better than a massive aluminum square









And oh, there's more pictures of the HSF in my sig Rig album


----------



## Plenair

wow I love the sleeving!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Brilliant mod on your HSF there Sybr, nice work.


----------



## ZEX

rate my cables


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZEX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate my cables


I would give you 8/10









Some suggestions would be;

Plug your second card back in









Put the full cover back and place your SSD in there.

Also your rear fan cable looks like it is showing over your rear ports,
along with the power cable for the block could run straight, you wont see it as much.

But good work


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZEX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate my cables


Impressive, I say 9/10 just straighten out the wire cover and maybe carbon fiber the whole psu (that would look amazing) cables cant get much better except for the second card not being plugged in

also a bulldozer at 5.0, thats pretty bad ass I bet it screams.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*


9/10 Very nice! I would hide your front panel wires under the motherboard and try to do something with the back exhaust fan cable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Spent some time on my machine:
> 
> SIZE]


9.5/10
Can you clean up the cables coming from the psu a bit? maybe some kind of cover?
super clean!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZEX*
> 
> 
> rate my cables


Looking good man! your psu cover is crooked, and missing cables for the bottom gpu.
9/10

Here's mine. not done, just wired up for testing. I think I am going to use a HX1000 instead of the ax850. the ax850 can only use one 8-pin cpu aux power cable when running sli, and with the hx1000 I could add another 480 if I wanted to.

I think I will be doing custom length, sleeved cables, but I need to get off my butt and get some sleeving from mdpc, but it's a pita to order anything from them recently...


----------



## buddyboy

Wow! Is that acrylic on the bottom? How did you light it?

Also, Love the copper piping! Do you have to use special fittings for that?

9.7/10 until the cables are sleeved, that is just me though


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


custom bent tubing, extremely impressive sir.

no way I can't give you a 10/10.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 9/10 Very nice! I would hide your front panel wires under the motherboard and try to do something with the back exhaust fan cable.
> 9.5/10
> Can you clean up the cables coming from the psu a bit? maybe some kind of cover?
> super clean!
> Looking good man! your psu cover is crooked, and missing cables for the bottom gpu.
> 9/10
> Here's mine. not done, just wired up for testing. I think I am going to use a HX1000 instead of the ax850. the ax850 can only use one 8-pin cpu aux power cable when running sli, and with the hx1000 I could add another 480 if I wanted to.
> I think I will be doing custom length, sleeved cables, but I need to get off my butt and get some sleeving from mdpc, but it's a pita to order anything from them recently...


is that like a marble floor or something you put on your case??? man that looks slick. I like the copper tubes also. 10/10 already .


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Copper!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 9/10 Very nice! I would hide your front panel wires under the motherboard and try to do something with the back exhaust fan cable.
> 9.5/10
> Can you clean up the cables coming from the psu a bit? maybe some kind of cover?
> super clean!
> Looking good man! your psu cover is crooked, and missing cables for the bottom gpu.
> 9/10
> Here's mine. not done, just wired up for testing. I think I am going to use a HX1000 instead of the ax850. the ax850 can only use one 8-pin cpu aux power cable when running sli, and with the hx1000 I could add another 480 if I wanted to.
> I think I will be doing custom length, sleeved cables, but I need to get off my butt and get some sleeving from mdpc, but it's a pita to order anything from them recently...






Copper pipping looks really cool! I'd like to do that one day.









It does look like marble.


----------



## bob808

It's honey onyx. Onyx is a cryptocrystalline, a semi-precious natural stone, similar to agate. The honey onyx is semi-translucient, so I thought it would look pretty cool lit up


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> It's honey onyx. Onyx is a cryptocrystalline, a semi-precious natural stone, similar to agate. The honey onyx is semi-translucient, so I thought it would look pretty cool lit up


what fittings did u use? how did you seal it?


----------



## Alrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> what fittings did u use? how did you seal it?


Go check it's build log









http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-ii-case-mod

Cheers Bob


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5/10
> Can you clean up the cables coming from the psu a bit? maybe some kind of cover?
> super clean!


Thanks! What do you mean by cleaning up my psu cables?

I love your straight tubing! Can you post an image of the backside? I can imagine a case like the cosmos offers a very comfortable amount of working space (compared to my CM690)


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Here's mine. not done, just wired up for testing. I think I am going to use a HX1000 instead of the ax850. the ax850 can only use one 8-pin cpu aux power cable when running sli, and with the hx1000 I could add another 480 if I wanted to.
> I think I will be doing custom length, sleeved cables, but I need to get off my butt and get some sleeving from mdpc, but it's a pita to order anything from them recently...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Plumber is in the house! Amazing work, sir! Do you silicone tape on the connectors?

EDIT: Sorry, just saw your build log. Cheers.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Here's mine. not done, just wired up for testing. I think I am going to use a HX1000 instead of the ax850. the ax850 can only use one 8-pin cpu aux power cable when running sli, and with the hx1000 I could add another 480 if I wanted to.
> I think I will be doing custom length, sleeved cables, but I need to get off my butt and get some sleeving from mdpc, but it's a pita to order anything from them recently...


This is one impressive build my friend









Do you have a guide on how to bend the tubing or how to everything?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This is one impressive build my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a guide on how to bend the tubing or how to everything?


there are tools that bend tubing.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Thanks! What do you mean by cleaning up my psu cables?
> I love your straight tubing! Can you post an image of the backside? I can imagine a case like the cosmos offers a very comfortable amount of working space (compared to my CM690)


Oh I was just talking about the clump of cables coming out of the psu looked a little messy. Just nitpicking and suggesting you may be able to make it look a little more tidy in that area. upon taking a closer look, maybe its a sleeved usb cable thats making it look a little jumbled down there.. ?

Here's a picture of the backside. I was/am not happy with how the cables turned out, but it's temporary anyhow. I will be making custom length cables and getting some orange and black sleeves for them. note: the loose wire is for the lights on the right side door.
Thanks Sybr!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> there are tools that bend tubing.


Indeed. I had to order one used from ebay for $35. New ones run like $100. The little ones they sell at home depot and lowes are for smaller diameter pipe (up to 3/8"). It's quite big and solid metal. I hadn't ever used one before and had quite a few bad bends due to trial and error. Here's what the pipe bender looks like. It can do bends up to 180 degrees.


----------



## PTCB

Here is my partner's PC, which I built for her. No flashy stuff, just practical. Please rate.









PS. Sorry about the flash.


----------



## bob808

Id say 7.5/10

The audio and front panel connections could be routed through the cpu backplate cutout and behind the motherboard. I would use a zip-tie to tighten up both groups of cables coming through the upper grommet holes. The rear fan cable bothers me but not as much as the cable wrapped around your Kuhler. The cables coming from your power supply look very nice and tidy!

Why dont you have the case usb2 case cables hooked up?


----------



## sectionsone

My other RIG's





















Waitting for comments


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Id say 7.5/10
> The audio and front panel connections could be routed through the cpu backplate cutout and behind the motherboard. I would use a zip-tie to tighten up both groups of cables coming through the upper grommet holes. The rear fan cable bothers me but not as much as the cable wrapped around your Kuhler. The cables coming from your power supply look very nice and tidy!


Thank you for taking the time to rate my rig. I do know about the shortcomings you mentioned. However, I'm too lazy to spend anymore time on it. But, thanks for pointing out the backplate cutout. How could I have overlooked it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Why dont you have the case usb2 case cables hooked up?


The 550D only comes with 2 x front USB 3.0 which is already plugged in (near ATX connector).


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> "


Real nice! 9.5/10. Quite a few pict that have nothing to do with cables, but beautiful components none the less.

The res is one of the nicer ones you can get, but to me it looks a bit out of place on that clean front panel. I would paint those cougars red to match the rest of your build (or buy the black ones), and dont forget to remove the film off the windowed side door haha. If you want to paint those fans, the blades just pop off. Hold the frame and push evenly on two of blades, close to the round hub so you dont break them off. Then just peel off the rubber corners and you have red/black cougars









The only other thing that could look nicer would be the cables/water lines that go up to your res could be hidden in the empty 5.25 bay area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> The 550D only comes with 2 x front USB 3.0 which is already plugged in (near ATX connector).


Ahh well in that case you get an 8.5/10 I thought you were leaving things unplugged to make it cleaner.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> My other RIG's









Im Speechless!!!!


----------



## Anti!!

Those mars are like the Hot rod collector items of the pc world. haha


----------



## andrews2547

Best I could do with a non-modular PSU and my case


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do with a non-modular PSU and my case


Nice, also kind of hard to follow up to DUAL MARS II's


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> My other RIG's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitting for comments











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> kind of hard to follow up to DUAL MARS II's


Yup, especially with only one GTX 550Ti


----------



## mrcooler




----------



## Sybr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrcooler*






9/10, very tidy. Only the cable on the left crossing your motherboard is a bit less pleasing.

Edit: where is your video card?


----------



## mrcooler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> 9/10, very tidy. Only the cable on the left crossing your motherboard is a bit less pleasing.
> Edit: where is your video card?


Thanks for the 9/10! I dont know what to do about the front audio cable. Why would they put the header there!?!? I might try to stuff it between the first PCI slot and the rear I/O audio block.

The graphics card... about that. I built it for someone else who wanted to add the graphics card later so they would have a bigger budget for it.


----------



## ironhide138

This is my first case that had actual cable management room in it. Moved my system from an Antec nine hundred to the Antec eleven hundred. So far i love it. For a "mid" sized case its pretty damn big. and droped my temps by about 5 degrees with the exact same set up and case fans.

sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## bob808

That looks real good to me. Sleeving would make it look better, but I like all your wire placement. The bundle of cable coming out of the middle grommet looks massive, but I cant really tell what is going on ther due to resolution of the pic. Bottom looks nice and tidy. You have to keep your bottom clean...









8.75/10


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Rewired the rig today. Originally planned on just flipping three fans from intake to exhaust, but one thing led to another.


----------



## lagittaja

Might post these here as well lol
If the weather is nice tomorrow I'll do some work on the cables and clean the surfaces and drag the rig outside to take some better photos.

















Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snipekill2445

I don't think having two MARS II is that great, Elric Phares tried them on BF3 and only got 40FPS with Heavy micro-stuttering lol.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I don't think having two MARS II is that great, Elric Phares tried them on BF3 and only got 40FPS with Heavy micro-stuttering lol.


this looks like more that 40 fps to me... and at a pretty extreme resolution too. Still not as good as 4 gtx580s but still... http://hardocp.com/article/2011/11/08/asus_rog_mars_ii_gtx_580_quad_sli_video_card_review/3


----------



## helo moshi

This is the best i could do for now.


----------



## Rye26

^ that looks nice .. it would look a lot nicer if you'll put on sleeves on the other cables.. I'd give it a 8/10.


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*
> 
> This is the best i could do for now.


This is sweet, I love it By the way nice case 10/10













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Might post these here as well lol
> If the weather is nice tomorrow I'll do some work on the cables and clean the surfaces and drag the rig outside to take some better photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Man thats sweet behind the motherboard tray is the messy but you probably cant do anything about it , 9/10













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Rewired the rig today. Originally planned on just flipping three fans from intake to exhaust, but one thing led to another.


Wow pretty clean considering you have tonnes of cooling tubes , hard drives 10/10













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do with a non-modular PSU and my case


Looks good 9/10













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrcooler*


Nice and tidy ha where is the Graphics card ? 9/10


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*
> 
> This is the best i could do for now.


Thats a 9.5 in cable management. But sleeving the whole thing would be way better.


----------



## stumped

So here's my current setup after installing an H70.





I know it's not THAT great, but it's a ***** trying to wire up this m-itx board in the 550d with the power, sata and front panel being in the upper left corner.

Also, i'm going to be getting a new board until I do a socket upgrade.


----------



## pepejovi

You could fit 4 of those boards into that case D


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You could fit 4 of those boards into that case D


lol, tell me about it.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You could fit 4 of those boards into that case D
> 
> 
> 
> lol, tell me about it.
Click to expand...

I demand a mod, with four mobos.

You'll just need to somehow get a couple PSUs into the case. And use extensions or something for the I/O ports


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> So here's my current setup after installing an H70.
> 
> 
> I know it's not THAT great, but it's a ***** trying to wire up this m-itx board in the 550d with the power, sata and front panel being in the upper left corner.
> Also, i'm going to be getting a new board until I do a socket upgrade.





Wow That board is small , Agreed with the guys above me lol you could fit 4 or more in that case haha


----------



## Orc Warlord

troll board

10/10 will look again


----------



## lordj

best I can do.

edit: and yeah, I don't use my ODD so I just disconnected it. I bought it three years ago, and I use it only when I do a reinstall of WIndows


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> 
> best I can do.
> edit: and yeah, I don't use my ODD so I just disconnected it. I bought it three years ago, and I use it only when I do a reinstall of WIndows





Thats pretty good 9/10


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Thats pretty good 9/10


any ideas for improvements to get 10/10?


----------



## macarule

Sleeving!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> any ideas for improvements to get 10/10?


Yeah Try Sleeving the cables that are in view ! That would look sweet then deffinatly 10/10


----------



## The Man

*What do you think?*


----------



## The KurrK

Got my new Arc Midi case and this is how it turned out. This is the first time I've ever built in a case with cable management holes and I'm pretty impressed with it.

There's some loose wires around I know, but there's nothing I can do about that.


----------



## macarule

9/10
*Get sleeving!*


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Man*
> 
> *What do you think?*


Easy 9.9/10 You just need to try and hide that lovely colorful cable at the bottom.


----------



## Komder

Easy 9.9/10...really? ...get sleeving dude...then we can talk


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Yeah Try Sleeving the cables that are in view ! That would look sweet then deffinatly 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Sleeving!


alright, I'll buy some sleeving sometime later. thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Man*
> 
> *What do you think?*





Great , as far as i can see very tiday 10/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komder*
> 
> Easy 9.9/10...really? ...get sleeving dude...then we can talk


Why does he need sleeving? If he got sleeving even more cables would be showing. The whole point of cable management it to HIDE the cables,


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The KurrK*
> 
> 
> Got my new Arc Midi case and this is how it turned out. This is the first time I've ever built in a case with cable management holes and I'm pretty impressed with it.
> There's some loose wires around I know, but there's nothing I can do about that.





Very nice 9/10


----------



## The Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Why does he need sleeving? If he got sleeving even more cables would be showing. The whole point of cable management it to HIDE the cables,


I was thinking of buying black NZXT cable extensions CB FPAN SET, CB 8P & CB 24P, but that's too expensive and they would make a huge mess behind my motherboard tray.


----------



## snipekill2445

I wouldn't even bother, you only need extensions when there is a TON of colour and mess showing. You don't have a mess at all. Apart from that tiny cable at the bottom, which isn't a problem really.


----------



## shockre

finally finished my Arc Mini mATX build, what do you think?


----------



## Alatar

Really clean 9/10.

Mine:

missing a gfx card but I think you guys get the point


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockre*
> 
> 
> finally finished my Arc Mini mATX build, what do you think?


9.5/10 Really good job









My only things is them couple of colors showing, CPU 8pin, GPU cables, blue USB or SATA cable and the one for the rear of the case.

They are very eye catching.

If they can be colored black as well a straight 10/10


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Really clean 9/10.
> Mine:
> missing a gfx card but I think you guys get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat heat-sink!









On a more serious note, 10/10 from me! What happened to your Asus 590? you getting the 690???


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Dat heat-sink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, 10/10 from me! What happened to your Asus 590? you getting the 690???


Haha, the 590 just isn't in the pic, I'm still using it. And I don't think I'm going with the 690, gonna wait for GK110.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Really clean 9/10.
> Mine:
> missing a gfx card but I think you guys get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat heat-sink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, 10/10 from me! What happened to your Asus 590? you getting the 690???
Click to expand...

It's fine, he's just installing watercooling.


----------



## Schwarz

New 256gb SSD


----------



## casp1887

Here's my rig.


----------



## majesticcow

im going to try and clean it up more after my i get my CHV back from rma


----------



## 996gt2

It's harder to maintain clean cabling now that I've added a sound card, but here goes:


----------



## ironhide138

Thats one strangely layed out case.... but it looks cool


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> That looks real good to me. Sleeving would make it look better, but I like all your wire placement. The bundle of cable coming out of the middle grommet looks massive, but I cant really tell what is going on ther due to resolution of the pic. Bottom looks nice and tidy. You have to keep your bottom clean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.75/10


Thanks. TBH, i couldnt be bothered to sleeve the 24 pin cables







from where i sit i cant see it anyways.

And the bundle from the PSU looks kinda big.... but its only the 24 pin connector, 8 pin cpu, 2 PCIes 1 molex and 1 power for the HDD/DVD


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 256gb SSD


9.5/10 Your sound and usb cables could be hidden better, but it looks great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casp1887*
> 
> 
> Here's my rig.


Great job! I would route the pci cables from the side instead of the bottom, I would get a black sata cord instead of the yellow one, and also I would rotate the picture so it's right side up. 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> 
> im going to try and clean it up more after my i get my CHV back from rma


I'll give it an 7.5/10 because the main compartment looks very nice. Make a cover or something for that other section








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> It's harder to maintain clean cabling now that I've added a sound card, but here goes:


It would be a little bit of a pita, but most if not all those wires you have on top (front panel, usb, sata, and sound) could be routed between the motherboard and the tray and come out from behind right where they are needed. route them straight behind the mobo coming from the left side hole where your pci-e cables are coming out. You would have to loosen up all the mobo screws and remove the ones on top to get the cables past the standoffs, and make sure not to cross them over eachother or they will get too bulky to fit in the narrow space. You could also rotate your hdd so the connections are toward the front of the case.

8/10 as is. Like the case. I've made a build for a friend of mine using the same one. It's definately a bit different


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> It would be a little bit of a pita, but most if not all those wires you have on top (front panel, usb, sata, and sound) could be routed between the motherboard and the tray and come out from behind right where they are needed. route them straight behind the mobo coming from the left side hole where your pci-e cables are coming out. You would have to loosen up all the mobo screws and remove the ones on top to get the cables past the standoffs, and make sure not to cross them over eachother or they will get too bulky to fit in the narrow space. You could also rotate your hdd so the connections are toward the front of the case.
> 
> 8/10 as is. Like the case. I've made a build for a friend of mine using the same one. It's definately a bit different


Thanks for the tip, I might try to route cables behind the mobo when I have time.

Regarding the hard drives being rotated....already done


----------



## JAM3S121

how we looking?

I notice the cpu power cut out is a little messy, the fan wires are a pain because there all zip tied behind there from how the case came and i haven't gotten to fix it.

also i realize i could probably pull on the cpu power plugs a little more and i plan too.

I wont be using that grommet for my bottom video card when i sleeve the cable, but it was a pain to bend at the upper one.


----------



## Sybr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I might try to route cables behind the mobo when I have time.
> Regarding the hard drives being rotated....already done






offtopic: what lighting setup are you using for your shots? (Might benefit other users here)
Just a single soft box slightly to the right and a white backdrop?


----------



## GhostSniper08




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*


Where did you get the cover for your psu and your hd bays made? Nice build as well


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Where did you get the cover for your psu and your hd bays made? Nice build as well


thanks







had to make them myself. with an acrylic sheet, a lighter, tape spray paint and trial an error. If you can get someone to cut the sheet for you, that helps a lot.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

PC that I built for my step dad. No sleeving etc. but he only uses it for occasional gaming and photo editing. Looks fine to me but could do with a few improvements. Meh


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> PC that I built for my step dad. No sleeving etc. but he only uses it for occasional gaming and photo editing. Looks fine to me but could do with a few improvements. Meh


8.5/10









Considering it is build for someone else, there is very little point to have sleeved cables.

But it is a very tidy build.

You lose points points for the cables being loose and behind the HDD area there seems to be mess.

Good job.


----------



## GREG MISO

Heres my revised phantom 410.



-Greg


----------



## rck1984

My Corsair Graphite 600T SE cable management:


Graphite 600T SE by Rck1984F, on Flickr

600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## DaisukeJP

@rck1984

Very nice mate,
Bitfenix fans & the strip looks like alchemy..
are the white sleeves also from bitfenix?

Anyway it looks great ^^ 10/10 from me

which fan controller is that btw?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*
> 
> @rck1984
> Very nice mate,
> Bitfenix fans & the strip looks like alchemy..
> are the white sleeves also from bitfenix?
> Anyway it looks great ^^ 10/10 from me
> which fan controller is that btw?


Your right mate








Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED fans, Bitfenix Alchemy LED strip and Bitfenix alchemy/NZXT cables. (24pin, 2x 6pin, 8pin, 2x 3pin, frontpanel cables, 2x internal usb cables and 2x molex/sata cables)

Its a Scythe Kaze Master fan-controller:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998097


----------



## skitzab1

how bout these guys how would u rate these cables


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> how bout these guys how would u rate these cables


Very nice job sleeving your psu! Is that paracord?
10/10


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> how bout these guys how would u rate these cables


haha i watched you make those


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Heres my revised phantom 410.
> 
> -Greg


Kinda got skipped over.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Very nice job sleeving your psu! Is that paracord?
> 10/10


yes its paracord and thanks for the 10/10 bob808









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> haha i watched you make those


he he i think a few people did


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Kinda got skipped over.


got skipped over again. Come on ppl this is rate my cables and i want you to rate my cables.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> how bout these guys how would u rate these cables





Those look really nice! Good Job!


----------



## roskof

@rck1984

10/10 good looking rig bud!


----------



## TheRacker

How's this? The cables above the hdd rack bug me though.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

My daughters rig



My Server


----------



## skitzab1

now this is insane cable management


----------



## Anti!!

I have to trace a bad cat 5 or cat6 cable it that crap on a regular basis.. lol SO FUN...


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now this is insane cable management


Blame it on the OCD! lol

Nice looking setup, nonetheless. I wonder how long it took them.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Blame it on the OCD! lol
> Nice looking setup, nonetheless. I wonder how long it took them.


thats what i was thinking to have it that clean

but that looks like a office building server


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I have to trace a bad cat 5 or cat6 cable it that crap on a regular basis.. lol SO FUN...


I feel ya, I used to work for the IT department at my college. traced and ran tons of cable.

actually some of our server rooms look just like that video, just not organized at all


----------



## ZEX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Looking good man! your psu cover is crooked, and missing cables for the bottom gpu.
> 9/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Impressive, I say 9/10 just straighten out the wire cover and maybe carbon fiber the whole psu (that would look amazing) cables cant get much better except for the second card not being plugged in
> also a bulldozer at 5.0, thats pretty bad ass I bet it screams.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I would give you 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some suggestions would be;
> Plug your second card back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the full cover back and place your SSD in there.
> Also your rear fan cable looks like it is showing over your rear ports,
> along with the power cable for the block could run straight, you wont see it as much.
> But good work


Thanks brothers for advices and suggestions


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now this is insane cable management


Wow, I love that.


----------



## staccker

My computer sat like this for 4 years until as of recent when i started reading OCN I decided to make it a little better.

Before:


after:


then going to give a final clean rewiring once I gather the other pieces for my 3750K upgrade. (just need the ram)


----------



## Ramsey77

^^^^^^^^^Looks much better!

I guess I will throw mine out there. My GPU is on vacation.



















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bouf0010

Heres something from work


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Heres something from work


spaceship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Katcilla

Overclocker55, 10/10, I can't see anywhere to improve other than sleeving.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Overclocker55, 10/10, I can't see anywhere to improve other than sleeving.


thanks I own sleeves. I'm not using them until my new case arrives


----------



## .theMetal

update:



new mobo, cpu and heatsink









still a few things to take care of. I actually re-routed the wires to the heatsink fans right after the pic and I still need to remove the silverstone sticker on the fan up there

I also just noticed my keyboard and mouse are in the pic too lol


----------



## FlighterPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> update:
> 
> new mobo, cpu and heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a few things to take care of. I actually re-routed the wires to the heatsink fans right after the pic and I still need to remove the silverstone sticker on the fan up there
> I also just noticed my keyboard and mouse are in the pic too lol


Clean as hell. I'm diggin' the color scheme, just wish the picture showed more of the system.

10/10 as far as I can tell though.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> Clean as hell. I'm diggin' the color scheme, just wish the picture showed more of the system.
> 10/10 as far as I can tell though.


Thanks friend! here is another view or two:





I absolutely love the case. the fan controller helps a lot too with cable management. its hidden, if you check out my pics you will see that. I had an h50 in before which looked great but it wouldn't really handle keeping the ivy cool under the overclock.


----------



## FlighterPilot

I'm starting to feel like black/white is becoming the new black/red.

Just went under water


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel like black/white is becoming the new black/red.
> Just went under water


o wow. this is super clean as well. the water cooling is very simple. 10/10 back at you, because I see no room for cable improvement.

what kind of temps do you see on your proc out of curiosity?


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

REPOST

My daughters rig



My Server


----------



## FlighterPilot

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> o wow. this is super clean as well. the water cooling is very simple. 10/10 back at you, because I see no room for cable improvement.
> what kind of temps do you see on your proc out of curiosity?






Whaat, I didn't even notice we're on the same frequency with the same volts. I get 55C on Prime doing blends.


----------



## Badwrench

A few changes from last time (a long time ago).


Please ignore the white wire under the front fan, it has been removed.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*


Nice job on the server, especially on getting all those hdd's plumbed up nice and clean. Sata cabled always give me a hard time, and you seemed to have tamed them no problem!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


That is awsome Badwrench!
9.75/10

The only things I would change is the pci-e cable looks like it needs to come out of the next grommet hole up. Also, the sata cable for the hdd would look better if routed horizontally, out of sight and then come out through the grommet hole and into the mainboard.

Looks [email protected] Badwrench- I'm really likeing the uv green/blue/purple combo


----------



## axipher

Looking for a little feedback on the latest revision to Project Maple Leaf (link in signature).


----------



## pepejovi

Dem unsleeved molex cables...

Dem flared out SATA cables...


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel like black/white is becoming the new black/red.
> Just went under water






Nice job! 10/10!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Dem unsleeved molex cables...
> 
> Dem flared out SATA cables...


Sleeving will come eventually, all cables are custom length though with connectors from FrozenCPU. On a non-modular PSU, it makes it so much cleaner.

I was super happy to find the white SATA power connectors though, makes a huge difference over black.

As for the SATA cables, I couldn't find any -90 degree white SATA cables since regular 90 degree SATA cables would angle in to the side panel, and physics just doesn't allow a cable and a side panel to occupy the same space.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looking for a little feedback on the latest revision to Project Maple Leaf (link in signature).


ow Canada :0 didn't evan have to look at ur profile to guess that but nice job just finish the sata cables Evan if its paint


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looking for a little feedback on the latest revision to Project Maple Leaf (link in signature).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ow Canada :0 didn't evan have to look at ur profile to guess that but nice job just finish the sata cables Evan if its paint
Click to expand...

Thanks









And the sleeving plan will most likely be something like this:

*SATA*

*|||**|**|*
*|||**|**|*
*|||**|**|*
*|||**|**|*

*Molex*

*||**|**|*
*||**|**|*
*||**|**|*
*||**|**|*

*24-pin*

*||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
*||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
*||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
*||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the sleeving plan will most likely be something like this:
> 
> *SATA*
> *|||**|**|*
> *|||**|**|*
> *|||**|**|*
> *|||**|**|*
> 
> *Molex*
> *||**|**|*
> *||**|**|*
> *||**|**|*
> *||**|**|*
> 
> *24-pin*
> *||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
> *||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
> *||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
> *||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*


i like it should look nice ill keep my eye open for it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the sleeving plan will most likely be something like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *SATA*
> *|||**|**|*
> *|||**|**|*
> *|||**|**|*
> *|||**|**|*
> 
> *Molex*
> *||**|**|*
> *||**|**|*
> *||**|**|*
> *||**|**|*
> 
> *24-pin*
> *||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
> *||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
> *||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
> *||||||||||||||||**|||**|||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like it should look nice ill keep my eye open for it
Click to expand...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> Whaat, I didn't even notice we're on the same frequency with the same volts. I get 55C on Prime doing blends.


well I actually ended up bumping it up to 1.23 to get an 8 hour prime test







it failed sometime overnight the night before on 1.22 I know it had at least four hours before it did, but I usually aim for 8 hours. I might try 1.225 and see if it will pass, but gaming temps are in the 50's and I want to play instead of test









highest temps it hit were upper 70's lol Sandy vs. Ivy


----------



## skyn3t

Rate my Cables


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Rate my Cables





Looks good 10/10


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Rate my Cables


nice 10/10:thumb:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Looks good 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> nice 10/10:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> nice 10/10:thumb:


I'm still work on this build you can check my work log below all i have done.

thanks guys


----------



## 7tronic

Hi all,

New to these forums & just discovered this thread, some seriously tidy cable management on show









Building PC's for a long time but never bothered with sleeving until the current rig, as I'm always chopping & changing hardware. Now I've gone a bit OCD about it







.
Anyway, rate my cables?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> New to these forums & just discovered this thread, some seriously tidy cable management on show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building PC's for a long time but never bothered with sleeving until the current rig, as I'm always chopping & changing hardware. Now I've gone a bit OCD about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway, rate my cables?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10


----------



## roskof

@7Tronic

Looks great man 10/10!







And welcome to the forums


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hi all,
> New to these forums & just discovered this thread, some seriously tidy cable management on show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building PC's for a long time but never bothered with sleeving until the current rig, as I'm always chopping & changing hardware. Now I've gone a bit OCD about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway, rate my cables?


Great work 7tronic 10/10,
Now guys take a good look at this and find way to do some cable management because any RiG can look wonderful when you have time and patient when you do this kinda work and never RUSH yourself otherwise it will look crap and in the end you going to hate you selft.







i got one build coming up soon soon.... and this time i will going to work with paracord .


----------



## Farih

Changed some CCFL lights and added a sleeved molex extension for the audio card.
Also sleeved all fan cable's and molex for the fan-controller.

Still have to fit 2 switches to be able to select day or night lighting [now each fan has a button







], sleeve the usb cable's and 2 more fan cable's.
Will post back when thats all done.

Here is day and night light's

Day Light [Older picture but still looks the same]


Night Light [new stuff]


----------



## bob808

need some more daytime pics to see your cables.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> need some more daytime pics to see your cables.


THIS ^^


----------



## mxthunder

updated pics of my rig. If I only knew how to use my $700 camera.
Let me know what you think


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now this is insane cable management


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated pics of my rig. If I only knew how to use my $700 camera.
> Let me know what you think


Great shot man but do something put you camera in a tripod or any stable place , set the dial at P and turn ISO to the lowest you have and shoot , instead using push down the trigger use the time and set it to 5 secs this will give enough time to stabilize the lens and get a sharp photo







in any condition, if the photo turn out too dark get a floor lamp and use it like defuse light just to give a little bit light to your object and shoot , if you have a floor lamp with clear glass or water material is, just wrap it with 8 1/2" x 11" office paper with clear tape and defuse the light and than you will have a nice sharp photo. you do have a nice shot i love those pics i just mentioned it because about your comment
Quote:


> If I only knew how to use my $700 camera.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated pics of my rig. If I only knew how to use my $700 camera.
> Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


absolutely no complaints 10/10

and I know what you mean my wife has a $1000+ camera (Pentax K7 I think?) and I swear the owners manual is like a dictionary. it has so many features, and you would think being somewhat of a techy I could figure it out but no. too freakin complicated









great looking rig though


----------



## placidity

Please rate


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *placidity*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please rate


Clean, 9/10! Run the optical drive cables through the closest grommet and tie them behind the motherboard tray


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> need some more daytime pics to see your cables.


Here you go...

Remember i am still working on it though, dont mind the dust !
Have to sleeve 2 fan and 1 pump cable's and do something with the hard drive bay.
After that ill dust it off









Case is packed btw, even all pci slots are in use.







When its fully done i have to take pic's with a better camara, this camara doesnt really give the case any justice


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Here you go...
> Remember i am still working on it though, dont mind the dust !
> Have to sleeve 2 fan and 1 pump cable's and do something with the hard drive bay.
> After that ill dust it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is packed btw, even all pci slots are in use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When its fully done i have to take pic's with a better camara, this camara doesnt really give the case any justice


looks really nice. very clean. 10/10

what temps do you see on the proc just out of curiosity?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *placidity*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2361419/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please rate


looks good only thing that bothers me for some reason is the cables behind the hard drive cage. I will still give it an 8.5/10 though because its all arranged nicely. sleeves would make it a 10/10









also that fan on top looks epic, like it could chop a finger off epic.


----------



## SimpleTech

@Farih, I think you have the inlet/outlet wrong with your Heatkiller block. Should be the other way around if I'm looking at your loop correctly.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> looks really nice. very clean. 10/10
> what temps do you see on the proc just out of curiosity?


Rather hot because i run all fans around 700rpm.

@ 4,8ghz with 1.46V i see 84 degrees in LinX and 78 degrees in Prime95

Not the best but i cant hear the PC at all, only the harddrive i can hear a bit. [wich really annoys me ! going to put it in a box soon]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> @Farih, I think you have the inlet/outlet wrong with your Heatkiller block. Should be the other way around if I'm looking at your loop correctly.


It goes in at the bottom and out on top.
Think the manual sayed it didnt matter tbh.

I could try it other way around oneday, normally middle one is inlet yes.
I done it like this just for looks, tubing looks bit better hooked up this way.


----------



## Farih

Here is an old picture of my rig.


I dit had inlet in the middle then.
I must say though that since its the other way around i havent notice any difference in temperature's really.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Rather hot because i run all fans around 700rpm.
> @ 4,8ghz with 1.46V i see 84 degrees in LinX and 78 degrees in Prime95


its not too, too bad for that clock speed, I guess we pay a price for silence right. If it makes you feel any better my sig rig has just about the same exact temps when priming


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> its not too, too bad for that clock speed, I guess we pay a price for silence right. If it makes you feel any better my sig rig has just about the same exact temps when priming


If you would have had an I7-2600K your temps and OC would have been different









Made a mistake with this case when i bought it years ago, didnt had WC in my mind then.
Can only add slim rads up to 35mm thick max. total 360mm rad space but only 35mm thick









Next build has to be alot better then this and in a huge case.
Feels like i am done with dressing up this case but i am not completely satisfied yet.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hi all,
> New to these forums & just discovered this thread, some seriously tidy cable management on show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building PC's for a long time but never bothered with sleeving until the current rig, as I'm always chopping & changing hardware. Now I've gone a bit OCD about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway, rate my cables?






10/10 Great Work!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> If you would have had an I7-2600K your temps and OC would have been different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a mistake with this case when i bought it years ago, didnt had WC in my mind then.
> Can only add slim rads up to 35mm thick max. total 360mm rad space but only 35mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next build has to be alot better then this and in a huge case.
> Feels like i am done with dressing up this case but i am not completely satisfied yet.


yea I think it happens to the best of us, no looking ahead at the future. my first case had absolutely no cable management, what a mistake. but now I know


----------



## insertacoolname

Not a great picture, looks neater straight on. I am thinking of making a metal cover that goes from above the PSU all the way over to the HDD cage and down the front.


----------



## Step83

Attempt No1 in the new case...


----------



## gamesmonkey

Very nice colour scheme. Can tell a lot of planning went into that wiring. 10/10


----------



## mironccr345

Looks really good step83! 8/10:thumb:


----------



## TheRacker

RRRRRR--REPOST!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Here you go...
> Remember i am still working on it though, dont mind the dust !
> Have to sleeve 2 fan and 1 pump cable's and do something with the hard drive bay.
> After that ill dust it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is packed btw, even all pci slots are in use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When its fully done i have to take pic's with a better camara, this camara doesnt really give the case any justice


10/10 looks great even if you're not finished with it yet


----------



## PCModderMike

I cheated with the cable sleeving, they're the Corsair set, but I tried my best managing everything


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I cheated with the cable sleeving, they're the Corsair set, but I tried my best managing everything






That really looks amazing, 10/10. Everything goes together well, loving the blue with white










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> RRRRRR--REPOST!






Not bad at all, maybe a 9/10. All I can think of to improve is to get sleeving for the 24pin and pci-e connector (wouldn't worry about the top 8pin)


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Attempt No1 in the new case...






That looks great, 8/10 but to improve it try and clean the cables at the bottom, change to black Sata cables and tighten the Pci-e cables a bit.

Oh, sorry for the double post


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!






Wow looks excellent. 10/10. Colour scheme is great, and all looks well together. Have you got all the cables in btw? lol


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That really looks amazing, 10/10. Everything goes together well, loving the blue with white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all, maybe a 9/10. All I can think of to improve is to get sleeving for the 24pin and pci-e connector (wouldn't worry about the top 8pin)


Yeah I want to get some white sleeved cables for the 24pin and pcie cables. I think that then my system would be truly done.(Although I do need to update my 5 year old psu sometime soon, but hey, it still works).


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you attach that NZXT 200mm fan to the front? Zip-tie? Thanks.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I cheated with the cable sleeving, they're the Corsair set, but I tried my best managing everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


did u end up getting the dye of Dan from epic yet is that's whats in there now


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice 10/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ultra clean 10/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> did u end up getting the dye of Dan from epic yet is that's whats in there now


Yep I did end up getting the dye and that's what's in there now


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ultra clean 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I did end up getting the dye and that's what's in there now


nice much better i think good u won


----------



## staccker

could anyone recommend a place to buy cable sleeves either ecommerce or a brick and mortar ( NYC area)?

figured this would be the best place to ask









thanks


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!






That sabertooth mobo looks nice. I like that 590 too!









Nice job! 10/10 on the cable management


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> could anyone recommend a place to buy cable sleeves either ecommerce or a brick and mortar ( NYC area)?
> figured this would be the best place to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Ftwpc, mdpc, or furryletters (eBay)


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That sabertooth mobo looks nice. I like that 590 too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! 9/10


Thanks!







It looks better when its on, the Geforce lights up white








What could I improve on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> How did you attach that NZXT 200mm fan to the front? Zip-tie? Thanks.


Nope, I only have 2 screws in. One on the top left & the other is on the bottom right (screwed into the mesh).


----------



## ikem

not the best pics. but a little update.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> not the best pics. but a little update.


my eyes are always open for this build







i have the vb 1000+ sitting under my tabel







all there


----------



## sectionsone

Spoiler: allmyrig


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: allmyrig


nice







spot photography !


----------



## StormXLR

Here guys check this out my finished build it does look much better irl


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: allmyrig


Those are ALL your rigs?! Nice! One for each room?

You should fold for ChimpChallange!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks better when its on, the Geforce lights up white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could I improve on?
> Nope, I only have 2 screws in. One on the top left & the other is on the bottom right (screwed into the mesh).


Nothing really, your cable management looks spot on. I edited my rating.


----------



## evilghaleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: allmyrig


Dem Mars II...







11/10


----------



## Kimo

All these pictures are making me go water O.O


----------



## bob808

I just finished replacing a bad power supply for a customers rig.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished replacing a bad power supply for a customers rig.


10/10









Btw, what RAM is that?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what RAM is that?


Looks like G.Skill Trident to me.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Looks like G.Skill Trident to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks


----------



## jrl1357

sorry its upside down, dont know why. any way, cable management is hard in a case with no cable cutouts, where the motherboard tray is actually touching the side panel. as you can see however, i was able to route some of the thiner cables thougha hole thats there since im not using a full atx mobo. also the cables at the bottem look bad cause of the way i shot the photo, but there actully in a pretty good bundle


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> sorry its upside down, dont know why. any way, cable management is hard in a case with no cable cutouts, where the motherboard tray is actually touching the side panel. as you can see however, i was able to route some of the thiner cables thougha hole thats there since im not using a full atx mobo. also the cables at the bottem look bad cause of the way i shot the photo, but there actully in a pretty good bundle


Considering your challenges I would say

8.5/10









Nothing like a challenge.

But try to run the cables so they don't cross over anything, like the CPU fan cable, the rear fan power cable.

Great work


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> Looks gay as ****. You should feel bad... for real...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> lol j/k.. it's good. 10/10 for sure.


Hah, thanks.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I just finished replacing a bad power supply for a customers rig.


10/10, everything you do is perfect!

Keep it up Bob!


----------



## iCrap

Mine for now... still needs some work i think.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> 10/10, everything you do is perfect!
> Keep it up Bob!


Your avatar kills me, I think I've seen the YouTube video









EDIT: Sorry


----------



## solar0987

Cleaned up the wires a little bit added a 128gb m4 and another pump 3570k will be here tues!


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Cleaned up the wires a little bit added a 128gb m4 and another pump 3570k will be here tues!


whats in there now? (cpu)


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Mine for now... still needs some work i think.


Sexy looking rig Icrap, but the cables need some work
9/10 for looks
for the cables I gotta give you a 7


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Cleaned up the wires a little bit added a 128gb m4 and another pump 3570k will be here tues!


Looks awesome man 9.5/10
No zip ties or clamps on your tubing? You sir got cojones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Your avatar kills me, I think I've seen the YouTube video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry


hah, thanks.
The longer I look @ it.. the funnier it gets.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Mine for now... still needs some work i think.


got some issues there, the biggest being the one cable that comes out hind the ssd and cuts a cross the rest of the case to that card. like the water cooling thou, but not flashing the ocz would make me happyer. 7.5/10


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Looks awesome man 9.5/10
> No zip ties or clamps on your tubing? You sir got cojones.
> hah, thanks.
> The longer I look @ it.. the funnier it gets.


This! Also, I am going for 8/10 for now as its not done







. Looks great, but when you add more stuff, it gets tougher. Pick up some white or clear zip-ties for those hoses before you put it though its paces.


----------



## Phelan

My cables in Red Rover








What do y'all think?

btw, I have a 120 GB SSD in the top HDD rack-that's why you don't see it.


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, that looks absolutely excellent! 10/10


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> My cables in Red Rover
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think?
> btw, I have a 120 GB SSD in the top HDD rack-that's why you don't see it.


10/10









That 750W has a lot of cables, where do you keep the ones that you don't use? I usually keep the unnecessary cables of my PRO 550W in the larger HDD cage.


----------



## afropelican

The case is a coolermaster elite 430. It is absolute rubbish for cable management: no cable management holes grommets or slots for zipties. this is the best i could do!


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR*
> 
> Here guys check this out my finished build it does look much better irl


Im just gonna leave this here, so people can rate it, coz last time it got spammed away >_>


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I just finished replacing a bad power supply for a customers rig.


Absolutely Mint 10/10 Love it













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Mine for now... still needs some work i think.


Looks okay 8/10 Could do some more on the cables in eye sight but if you cant well... Looks good anyway













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Cleaned up the wires a little bit added a 128gb m4 and another pump 3570k will be here tues!


Wow Just wow , Love it 10/10











There is so many of these Pics Making me Dribble haha


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Looks awesome man 9.5/10
> No zip ties or clamps on your tubing? You sir got cojones.


See below!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Cleaned up the wires a little bit added a 128gb m4 and another pump 3570k will be here tues!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> whats in there now? (cpu)


a 2500k till tues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This! Also, I am going for 8/10 for now as its not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks great, but when you add more stuff, it gets tougher. Pick up some white or clear zip-ties for those hoses before you put it though its paces.


Why would i want to go ruining the look with clamps or cable ties?
Imo they look gaudy 7/16th inch hose over 1/2 inch barbs make a really good seal no clamps needed, been running over 6 months now clampless with 0 leaks.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 750W has a lot of cables, where do you keep the ones that you don't use? I usually keep the unnecessary cables of my PRO 550W in the larger HDD cage.


Thanks! There are a lot of cables and they are especially long, not to mention the 3 sleeved cable extensions I have in there. But the Phantom is very generous in space between the side door and the motherboard tray (1.25" width), so I have all the cables spread out like a spatula to let the side panel slide on.

Edit- I forgot tI mention that I specifically chose this particular single rail, non-modular power supply because I knew I would run it upside down and all the wires would come out on the side closest to the mobo tray, keeping it very clean and tidy, and with single rail I don't have to worry about which connector I use so I can use whichever cable is easier to manage. I also really like the XFX logo embossed in the front of it. When I go to full watercooling, I'm going to take the PSU apart and paint it white with black XFX logo, and I'll individually sleeve all the wires red, white, and black and ditch the cable extensions and unnecessary connections.


----------



## gymtansmush

Not many cables to begin with, but stll clean enough for not having modular.


----------



## audiofreak95

I love the sabertooth 990fx board it looks so just awesome lol thats why i have one.


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> I love the sabertooth 990fx board it looks so just awesome lol thats why i have one.


Hey, something is wrong..you are missing cables!!!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> I love the sabertooth 990fx board it looks so just awesome lol thats why i have one.


10/10 Absolute stella looking job


----------



## snipekill2445

Pretty sure I've seen this rig three times now -____-


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Pretty sure I've seen this rig three times now -____-


yes, why yes you have I was showing another with the same board as me


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many cables to begin with, but stll clean enough for not having modular.


Yea it's clean, 8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> I love the sabertooth 990fx board it looks so just awesome lol thats why i have one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super clean, I like that sleeving 10/10


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea it's clean, 8/10


Thank you. Both of your rigs look amazing, How "retired" is your old rig?


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Looks awesome man 9.5/10
> No zip ties or clamps on your tubing? You sir got cojones.
> 
> 
> 
> See below!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Cleaned up the wires a little bit added a 128gb m4 and another pump 3570k will be here tues!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> whats in there now? (cpu)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a 2500k till tues.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This! Also, I am going for 8/10 for now as its not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks great, but when you add more stuff, it gets tougher. Pick up some white or clear zip-ties for those hoses before you put it though its paces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would i want to go ruining the look with clamps or cable ties?
> Imo they look gaudy 7/16th inch hose over 1/2 inch barbs make a really good seal no clamps needed, been running over 6 months now clampless with 0 leaks.
Click to expand...

Keep thinking you don't need those clamps or ties. Its happened more than once on OCN and they wouldn't recommend it if you didn't need it.

Next in: Oh noes! My 7/16th over 1/2 barbs popped off and watered my parts. What do I do?

Anyways, I figured I would just go all out on comps when I did mine, since whats the difference between $50 for comps or ~$40 for barbs and clamps? Especially when the cooling stuff cost several hundred.


----------



## skitzab1

SSSSSSSSSSssssss.....................








hi guys









awesome work i flicked over by the way lots of post since i was last here


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> SSSSSSSSSSssssss.....................


I lol'd.


----------



## skitzab1

just to show it was not stuck down







balance


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Keep thinking you don't need those clamps or ties. Its happened more than once on OCN and they wouldn't recommend it if you didn't need it.
> Next in: Oh noes! My 7/16th over 1/2 barbs popped off and watered my parts. What do I do?
> Anyways, I figured I would just go all out on comps when I did mine, since whats the difference between $50 for comps or ~$40 for barbs and clamps? Especially when the cooling stuff cost several hundred.


I have to literally tug on them to get them off there are 2 pumps blowing aloooot of pressure and they don't even budge.

The fact is id have more worries about a seal in one of the blocks leaking before i would a hose on a barb!

And i ordered most my stuff from performance pcs and jabtech and got all my barbs free


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> [/SPOILER]
> I lol'd.


chaeers Xyro glad it made someone chuckle


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I have to literally tug on them to get them off there are 2 pumps blowing aloooot of pressure and they don't even budge.
> The fact is id have more worries about a seal in one of the blocks leaking before i would a hose on a barb!
> And i ordered most my stuff from performance pcs and jabtech and got all my barbs free


Not condoning it, but I, as well as others, have ran clamp-less for years without issue, and I use 1/2" I/D automotive heater hose over 1/2" barbs. The plastic barbs grip the tubing the best IMO. And a thread to link my clamp-less adventures -

http://www.overclock.net/t/565345/look-ma-no-clamps

Good luck either way.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> Thank you. Both of your rigs look amazing, How "retired" is your old rig?


Thanks. Eh it's "semi-retired", more like parted out. I sold the case to my wife's younger brother, for his first time build. The cards went into my Switch 810, and the guts (motherboard & processor) went into my wife's "couponing rig" LOL


----------



## gymtansmush

Well hopefully the parts get as much usage now as they did when they were all together

I cant seem to find ppl to giveaway old parts, hopefully since I joined OCN I can put them to good use.


----------



## Katcilla

It's been a while since I last posted in here, but my camera has been without a charger.
How does it rate?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I last posted in here, but my camera has been without a charger.
> How does it rate?


A little hard to see everything, but I like it, sleeving looks real good, you do it yourself? 9/10


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A little hard to see everything, but I like it, sleeving looks real good, you do it yourself? 9/10


I wish, but nah. They're Bitfenix extensions. Maybe when it's lighter out I'll post again.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I last posted in here, but my camera has been without a charger.
> How does it rate?


Where did you get those fans? Really nice them.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Where did you get those fans? Really nice them.


I got them from PCCaseGear, they're an Australian store, so obviously a bit out of the area for you. But the fans are 140mm Prolimatech Blue Vortexes.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> I wish, but nah. They're Bitfenix extensions. Maybe when it's lighter out I'll post again.


I wish the same, I haven't been able to tackle that hurdle yet for my builds. But now that's I'm cheating with Corsair's sleeved set, I think I might start practicing on the original cables that came with my AX850.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I last posted in here, but my camera has been without a charger.
> How does it rate?


extremely nice. from what I can see 10/10, pending change when you get brighter pics









by the way I love that mobo, its legendary. I just installed my old one into my wifes rig


----------



## Fasista

Mine


----------



## Katcilla

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> Mine





9/10. If you can route your front panel and USB cables directly under the motherboard, then 10/10.
And yeah, I love this motherboard. I'm almost not willing to upgrade, cause I loves it so much.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> I got them from PCCaseGear, they're an Australian store, so obviously a bit out of the area for you. But the fans are 140mm Prolimatech Blue Vortexes.


They are cracking fans shift a decent amount of air without lots of noise. also being ball bearing fans they will last a fair while


----------



## OverSightX

I'll repost mine after the new platform change. i like the PCI power cables this way, but I may just tighten them up to look a little more organized.


----------



## The Pro

Just finished mine this morning, its the best I can do with all those cables . BTW Igrnore the fan cables i will hide them as soon as i find my fan extensions/longer cables to go around the back of the case.


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> Mine


10/10 from me, sick rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I last posted in here, but my camera has been without a charger.
> How does it rate?


9/10 based on lighting but for just cables looks like a 10 in my book, awesome fans as well


----------



## gymtansmush

Looks good to me man, very clean...8/10 (same boat as me until I go modular!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pro*
> 
> Just finished mine this morning, its the best I can do with all those cables . BTW Igrnore the fan cables i will hide them as soon as i find my fan extensions/longer cables to go around the back of the case.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> Looks good to me man, very clean...8/10 (same boat as me until I go modular!


Get you a wire tool, some shrink wrap, and electrical tape, and you can do just as well without a modular PSU. If you look at my rig on page 2204, you'll notice my rig is super clean and it's not modular. You can cut off the unnecessary wires and cover the ends with electrical tape or shrink wrap to save space. Just keep the other end and you can wite it back in later if you need that connection. I didn't have to any wires off in my current rig but I have done so before to save space. I also wrapped unsleeved ends with electrical tape to make all the wires black and less noticeable. Also a handy idea is to use a single rail PSU so you don't have to worry about which connection you should use.


----------



## gymtansmush

I always thought about snipping unused wire tips, but never knew how it would affect the other power cables, err well never looked into it. I definitely think I'll look into this as I have all those tools already from doing car stereo systems.

Did you just hide the cut wire bunches behind the mobo? I really don't have hide box..

I also think I'm going to pick up a can of Matte Black spray paint and paint that back door to try and give me case some depth.


----------



## Phelan

I always leave the wires hidden the wires behind the mobo. I like the matte black idea.


----------



## gymtansmush

Yes, I think I'll run out and get paint and primer tomorrow...a quick sand, primer coat..matte black should set nicely and hide some of the cables sitting against it.


----------



## GUnit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR*
> 
> Here guys check this out my finished build it does look much better irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just gonna leave this here, so people can rate it, coz last time it got spammed away >_>






I'll say 9/10. Nice red and black theme. Couldn't fit in another hard drive?


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I always leave the wires hidden the wires behind the mobo. I like the matte black idea.


So I have painted the back panel of my case and cut as many wire pigtails as I could (I think, some of the ones I wanted to cut I am using a plug off of and didnt know if cutting the unused ones would mess with the power circuit)

Pics up soon with better cable mngment as well, well..maybe


----------



## fakeblood

New build...


----------



## gymtansmush

Update on my case painting and some different cable management, still need to get rid of my extra cables or get a better hide box.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> New build...


Beautiful 9.8/10. Very slight room for improvement on the backside, and some uneven heatshrink. How about a full-frontal picture for my enjoyment?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> Update on my case painting and some different cable management, still need to get rid of my extra cables or get a better hide box.


Nice and tidy 8/10 for the wires under the hdd and a couple fan cables and such.


----------



## bob808

I still have to get some mdpc-x sleeving from Nils (hopefully). I'm having a hell of a time even trying to log in to his site








I'm going to do orange and black sleeving with custom length cables then I will post again.

Here it is with the pc lighting-


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> New build...





That is a very clean TJ08! Very well done. 10/10 for me!







Nice pictures, what camera are you using?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> Update on my case painting and some different cable management, still need to get rid of my extra cables or get a better hide box.





Is there any room for the cables in the HDD bay to fit in the back? Other than that, 8/10!

@bob808 I like that rig! It looks like you have LED's behind the mobo?


----------



## gymtansmush

Hmm..Ya know I never thought of that, but I think I do have some room, lets see if i can find some tie wraps and make it happen..be back in a flash..maybe haha

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## ssgtnubb

@ StormXLR, 10/10 for sure, love it


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That is a very clean TJ08! Very well done. 10/10 for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures, what camera are you using?


Using a Sony Alpha A33


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Is there any room for the cables in the HDD bay to fit in the back? Other than that, 8/10!




Thanks again for the tip, looks even better. Also I stumbled upon an old HDD so I just put it in as a dummy drive to get rid of that open space.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the tip, looks even better. Also I stumbled upon an old HDD so I just put it in as a dummy drive to get rid of that open space.






wow, that does look a lot better. Nice work!


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I still have to get some mdpc-x sleeving from Nils (hopefully). I'm having a hell of a time even trying to log in to his site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do orange and black sleeving with custom length cables then I will post again.
> Here it is with the pc lighting-


stop it i have to go duck to the bathroom every time a pic of this build comes up


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I still have to get some mdpc-x sleeving from Nils (hopefully). I'm having a hell of a time even trying to log in to his site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do orange and black sleeving with custom length cables then I will post again.
> Here it is with the pc lighting-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


holy crap bob, every time I see this thing I'm like


----------



## Cruz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I still have to get some mdpc-x sleeving from Nils (hopefully). I'm having a hell of a time even trying to log in to his site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do orange and black sleeving with custom length cables then I will post again.
> Here it is with the pc lighting-


----------



## DavidTiger

Posted quite a few pages back.. but since removed the bottom hard drive bays. So now the whole case is a lot tidier looking








Fractal Arc Midi Case


----------



## gymtansmush

looking good... 10/10 ^^^


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> looking good... 10/10 ^^^


agreed 10/10


----------



## wipwar

A little bit of cable management I have done.






My white paracord Sleeving will come in the mail next week, I plan to sleeve every wire.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i would say 9/10 just clean up the cables at the bottom near the PSU and it will be a 10/10


----------



## wipwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i would say 9/10 just clean up the cables at the bottom near the PSU and it will be a 10/10


It will be all cleaned up when I sleeve them.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> It will be all cleaned up when I sleeve them.


awesome cant wait to see it


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> A little bit of cable management I have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My white paracord Sleeving will come in the mail next week, I plan to sleeve every wire.


Nice 9.5/10, after everything is sleeved id say 10/10!


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR*
> 
> Im just gonna leave this here, so people can rate it, coz last time it got spammed away >_>


You could do so much better with those cables. 7.5/10.


----------



## phillyd

I've stopped rating people's cables bc i end up rating the overall appearance of the rig and the quality of the photo.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> A little bit of cable management I have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My white paracord Sleeving will come in the mail next week, I plan to sleeve every wire.





It's looking good. Can't wait to see the sleeved cables.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've stopped rating people's cables bc i end up rating the overall appearance of the rig and the quality of the photo.


I agree!

maybe we should rename the thread to "rate my cables/appearance/color scheme/and photo taking skills"


----------



## mironccr345

^^ im for it!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've stopped rating people's cables bc i end up rating the overall appearance of the rig and the quality of the photo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I agree!
> maybe we should rename the thread to "rate my cables/appearance/color scheme/and photo taking skills"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ im for it!


Dang when you put it like that, good point! I do always find myself judging the rig as a whole







And I do notice people usually get brownie points for using a nice camera and taking awesome photos.


----------



## g00s3y

Some new additions, just cleaned it up and re did mine yesterday.


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00s3y*
> 
> Some new additions, just cleaned it up and re did mine yesterday.


What is that case fan on your side case panel! I want..NOW


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> And I do notice people usually get brownie points for using a nice camera and taking awesome photos.


An expensive camera doesn't make you a good photographer....

To illustrate: I can still make great pictures with my 5 year old 2 Megapixel phone camera. (Sony Ericsson W810i), even when I posses a nice DSLR camera and equipment. It's all about *light*.









*Showoff mode: on*



If you want tips for shooting better Rig pics with your compact camera or even smartphone, shoot me a pm.


----------



## gymtansmush

lol...so 10/10 for your camera skills?


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> holy crap bob, every time I see this thing I'm like


seriously bob. You keep making me look at my rig and say...."it can be better". I can never stop now after seeing your rig dammit.


----------



## wipwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Seriously Good Photo


----------



## g00s3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> What is that case fan on your side case panel! I want..NOW


Here you go COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP 200mm Red LED Case Fan


----------



## g00s3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> An expensive camera doesn't make you a good photographer....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To illustrate: I can still make great pictures with my 5 year old 2 Megapixel phone camera. (Sony Ericsson W810i), even when I posses a nice DSLR camera and equipment. It's all about *light*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showoff mode: on*
> 
> If you want tips for shooting better Rig pics with your compact camera or even smartphone, shoot me a pm.


Ok, going to retake my photo again, I already see some cables I can move again. Not to mention a picture like that makes mine look like a 5 year old took it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> An expensive camera doesn't make you a good photographer....
> To illustrate: I can still make great pictures with my 5 year old 2 Megapixel phone camera. (Sony Ericsson W810i), even when I posses a nice DSLR camera and equipment. It's all about *light*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showoff mode: on*
> *snip*
> If you want tips for shooting better Rig pics with your compact camera or even smartphone, shoot me a pm.


I didn't go as far as saying everyone with a good camera takes awesome pics







I said that when someone has a nice camera, and they know how to use it to take awesome photos, it really helps with the judging of the case.
I do just fine with my point and shoot.

EDIT: 10/10 on the cable management BTW


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00s3y*
> 
> Here you go COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP 200mm Red LED Case Fan


thank you my friend! I was looking for the cone shape coming from the fan but I see thats part of the case. Cheers.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> A little bit of cable management I have done.
> ]
> My white paracord Sleeving will come in the mail next week, I plan to sleeve every wire.


Instead of running the SATA and power cables to your opticals through the cable management hole, you can run them through the holes in the left side of the 5.25" bay below it to help hide them (that's what I did). Also run all the cords upward behind the mobo tray so they don't show up in the hole behind where the second HDD cage was and it'll be 10/10 in my book







.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> thank you my friend! but what is the cone front? is that a custom mod?


Comes with the HAF X.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> An expensive camera doesn't make you a good photographer....
> To illustrate: I can still make great pictures with my 5 year old 2 Megapixel phone camera. (Sony Ericsson W810i), even when I posses a nice DSLR camera and equipment. It's all about *light*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showoff mode: on*
> 
> If you want tips for shooting better Rig pics with your compact camera or even smartphone, shoot me a pm.


For the record, that pic was taken with an EOS 450D, not a camera phone


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> An expensive camera doesn't make you a good photographer....
> To illustrate: I can still make great pictures with my 5 year old 2 Megapixel phone camera. (Sony Ericsson W810i), even when I posses a nice DSLR camera and equipment. It's all about *light*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showoff mode: on*
> If you want tips for shooting better Rig pics with your compact camera or even smartphone, shoot me a pm.


The iPhone 4 takes great pictures in good light/natural light. But looks horrible when I take pictures in a dim room...just horrible!

Took a pic of a berry to google info about it later.


Here's a pic of my rig im working on in my garage, same iphone and the pic looks like CaRp and grainy. I even messed with the lightning to make it better, but its still crap.


....I know, it's off topic.







Back to rating cables....or rating the rigs?


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Comes with the HAF X.


Yeah I must of edited my post as you posted this lol. I was just on the CM site looking at the side panels and the have a 912 one with plexi and fan mount for 12 bucks, seems decently cheap.


----------



## wipwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Instead of running the SATA and power cables to your opticals through the cable management hole, you can run them through the holes in the left side of the 5.25" bay below it to help hide them (that's what I did). Also run all the cords upward behind the mobo tray so they don't show up in the hole behind where the second HDD cage was and it'll be 10/10 in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Perfect, I will do that when I get home from work.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The iPhone 4 takes great pictures in good light/natural light. But looks horrible when I take pictures in a dim room...just horrible!
> Took a pic of a berry to google info about it later.


Those are mulberries. They are AWESOME by themselves or in pies. If you do make a pie out of them, go easy on the sugar, as they are nice and sweet. I used to eat gobs of them while growing up in the Midwest.


----------



## SenorRed

Get some


----------



## adam-c

finished switching cases, I have bitfenix extensions but they are not in yet


----------



## wipwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> finished switching cases, I have bitfenix extensions but they are not in yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Neck will hurt if you look at this too long


My head and neck hurts from looking at this sideways for a while.

Nice and clean though.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> For the record, that pic was taken with an EOS 450D, not a camera phone


Sorry, I see how that last post of mine was a bit confusing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> Get some
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you turn your case more towards the camera? That way we can judge the cables better (although it already looks very nice). Are those NZXT extensions?


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Those are mulberries. They are AWESOME by themselves or in pies. If you do make a pie out of them, go easy on the sugar, as they are nice and sweet. I used to eat gobs of them while growing up in the Midwest.


Man... This thread has everthing. lol


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Those are mulberries. They are AWESOME by themselves or in pies. If you do make a pie out of them, go easy on the sugar, as they are nice and sweet. I used to eat gobs of them while growing up in the Midwest.


ohh yeah!! Memories!!








Come to think of it: midwestern girls get real "easy" with a bottle of mulberry wine!!








(Actually, any berry wine will do just fine!)


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Those are mulberries. They are AWESOME by themselves or in pies. If you do make a pie out of them, go easy on the sugar, as they are nice and sweet. I used to eat gobs of them while growing up in the Midwest.





You are correct sir. They didn't have a taste to them when I ate one? I'll try one next time I pass by the tree.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> You are correct sir. They didn't have a taste to them when I ate one? I'll try one next time I pass by the tree.


Don't eat them until they're deep purple. They are hard and bitter when they're still white/red







Perhaps you need to scoop up a handful of them and down them, maybe they'll be sweeter that way









Oh, and you can leave the stem on if it doesn't bother you. Personally, I take them off, but it's a hassle


----------



## snipekill2445

Here in New Zealand we have tons of Black berry bushes, and on our farm there are a couple of wind breaks full of them. The only hard part is that you have to sacrifice your arm to get them...


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Here in New Zealand we have tons of Black berry bushes, and on our farm there are a couple of wind breaks full of them. The only hard part is that you have to sacrifice your arm to get them...


Raspberries and blackberries make you work for them







Mulberries dangle helplessly on medium-sized trees









On topic: I'll have some cables to rate next week


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> ohh yeah!! Memories!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it: midwestern girls get real "easy" with a bottle of mulberry wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, any berry wine will do just fine!)


haha, wine will do the trick. For my wife at least.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Don't eat them until they're deep purple. They are hard and bitter when they're still white/red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to scoop up a handful of them and down them, maybe they'll be sweeter that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you can leave the stem on if it doesn't bother you. Personally, I take them off, but it's a hassle


ahhhhh, at a white-ish one! I'll have to take your advice and grab some. I pass by the tree when I take my kids on a walk in a wagon. Thanks!









haha, sorry again for the off topic subject.


----------



## skitzab1

hi guys mist it all







but anyways the convo is over but .......hay i want picture taking skills ratings only







taken with a handy cam


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hi guys mist it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but anyways the convo is over but .......hay i want picture taking skills ratings only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken with a handy cam


There is already a thread for that


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> hi guys mist it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but anyways the convo is over but .......hay i want picture taking skills ratings only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken with a handy cam


I see a shadow, presumably from you. Aside from reflections of yourself and crew, that's a major no-no on film and photography.


----------



## SenorRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Sorry, I see how that last post of mine was a bit confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you turn your case more towards the camera? That way we can judge the cables better (although it already looks very nice). Are those NZXT extensions?


Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I see a shadow, presumably from you. Aside from reflections of yourself and crew, that's a major no-no on film and photography.


dang i missed that good eye


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 from me, looking great


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 10/10 from me, looking great


tiz verry clean


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*






I love that reverse mobo look, well done! What kind of lights are you using?

Do you usually keep your iPhone box next to your rig?


----------



## SenorRed

^^^awesome setup man. 8/10

Female companions rig:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that reverse mobo look, well done! What kind of lights are you using?
Click to expand...

1 set of logisys white cathodes and 1 nzxt led light kit.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> For the record, that pic was taken with an EOS 450D, not a camera phone


Haha well spotted


----------



## Sybr

^^ my 2 MP cell phone camera wouldn't be as sharp of course. And even when I set the aperture to f14, it's still lacking sharpness imo








Of course, I could have removed the EXIF camera data from the photo and leave a lot of you guys thinking: "did he really take that shot with a 5 year old cell phone?"

But no OCN, you're too smart


----------



## mironccr345

Here's the Core 1000 with 460 Sli.










Hiding cables was a challenge, no room in the back panel at all.


----------



## wipwar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Here's the Core 1000 with 460 Sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding cables was a challenge, no room in the back panel at all.






9/10 - should get some lights in your case.









Perfect though!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> 9/10 - should get some lights in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect though!


^ this blue would look awesome in this rig


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^ YESS another Core 1000! Looks great 9/10


----------



## Orc Warlord




----------



## skitzab1




----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*


Extremely clean, 10/10 from me


----------



## DarkHollow

I spent a MASSIVE amount of time sleeving only to really dislike how horrible my shrink came out. Its a bit depressing having spent the last 3 days (Broken up, obviously I didn't go 3 days straight on it) on my power squid only to be annoyed by the shrink.... and mainly on the 24 pin..... maybe it will look a bit better when installed....


----------



## Orc Warlord

in my case the only thing I hate (even tho u can't see it thru the window when the side panel is on) is that audio cable from the front top panel..

there's HD audio and realtek 97 or something. Should I just SNIP the one I'm not using off using scissor?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> in my case the only thing I hate (even tho u can't see it thru the window when the side panel is on) is that audio cable from the front top panel..
> there's HD audio and realtek 97 or something. Should I just SNIP the one I'm not using off using scissor?


I snipped mine off, no problems found


----------



## Phelan

Snipped mine too


----------



## Orc Warlord

SNIP SNIP lol now im creeped out xDDD


----------



## skitzab1

i have a lot of work to do


----------



## snipekill2445

Yes you do...


----------



## Orc Warlord




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> i have a lot of work to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh my yes you do...so get to it! Haha, don't wanna rate until it's done, otherwise you might be upset


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> 9/10 - should get some lights in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect though!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> ^ this blue would look awesome in this rig


Thanks guys! The PSU has a blue LED that lights up when the rig is on. (Also has a on and off button on the PSU) But I also have some NZXT Blue LED strips, but I need an expansion slot to use it. I guess I can rig something up and make it work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ^^^ YESS another Core 1000! Looks great 9/10


Thanks! I love this case, so small and it was only $39.00!!!

I'll post pics once I get them installed.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks guys! The PSU has a blue LED that lights up when the rig is on. (Also has a on and off button on the PSU) But I also have some NZXT Blue LED strips, but I need an expansion slot to use it. I guess I can rig something up and make it work.
> Thanks! I love this case, so small and it was only $39.00!!!
> I'll post pics once I get them installed.


Yes Please Do , Im getting this case and im curious what it will look like with led strips in it


----------



## Katcilla

100th post, yeah!

I said I'd upload again with brighter photos, and what a better time than for my 100th post!







...but the weather's been pretty miserable for daylight photos, so I've taken some pretty ordinary indoor ones.
But anyway... here we go.



This next one I took with flash, so you can see everything, including all the dust!

And finally my tripod for taking the preceding pictures.

I think my mug sums it up pretty well.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Yes Please Do , Im getting this case and im curious what it will look like with led strips in it


Here's a pic with the 590 and without any cards in the case. Not a great pic but it'll give you an idea. I'll take better pics once I get the LED strips back in the case.


----------



## PCModderMike

That 590 looks beast in the little case


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That 590 looks beast in the little case


Thanks! The Core1k was it's temporary home. Now that my 2700K came in, I can finish up my main rig.


----------



## Atham

Here is my cabling:



Sorry for the quality. Is the SATA cable under the harddrive a good idea?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> A little bit of cable management I have done.
> 
> My white paracord Sleeving will come in the mail next week, I plan to sleeve every wire.


That fan is croocked









That cable management is very nice though. Easily 9/10. It's a shame you can see some cables behind the mobo tray through that square hole near the bottom right though


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@Atham still rockin the IDE eh? lol


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Here is my cabling:
> 
> Sorry for the quality. Is the SATA cable under the harddrive a good idea?


Does not look like an easy case to work with.

But 5/10

Suggestions for improvement would be:

1. Run all your front panel and USB cables up and under the MB, then behind the HDD bays.

2. Run your CPU power cable behind the MB as well and out the top.

3. Straighten out that IDE cable, make it look clean, they bend nicely, to give near perfect 90 degree bends.

4. Turn the HDD around, so connections are at the back.


----------



## staryoshi

Here's my build as it stands now (Still a work-in-progress):


Check here for what I'd like to do with the case when I have some time:
http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3940_20#post_17329952


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

superb build mate 10/10 for me


----------



## OverClocker55

@ staryoshi
Amazing 10/10
Only thing is maybe a little bit to much white.
Thats my


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> @ staryoshi
> Amazing 10/10
> Only thing is maybe a little bit to much white.
> Thats my


Case-ist against whities, eh? I plan on changing out the fans and adding more color via extensions and directional lighting, don't worry







The build is a WIP yet.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> @ staryoshi
> Amazing 10/10
> Only thing is maybe a little bit to much white.
> Thats my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case-ist against whities, eh? I plan on changing out the fans and adding more color via extensions and directional lighting, don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build is a WIP yet.
Click to expand...

kk its a purty case







though and the gtx 680


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> kk its a purty case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though and the gtx 680


It's actually a GTX 670 with a GTX 680 PCB







Core clocks match that of the GTX 680 and the memory is clocked higher,. (1006/6008 vs 1006/6208)


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> kk its a purty case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though and the gtx 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a GTX 670 with a GTX 680 PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core clocks match that of the GTX 680 and the memory is clocked higher,. (1006/6008 vs 1006/6208)
Click to expand...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Here's my build as it stands now (Still a work-in-progress):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check here for what I'd like to do with the case when I have some time:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3940_20#post_17329952


I see you went minimalist









very clean, 10/10


----------



## Bryst

Got everything in my Silverstone PS07B. Sadly is wasn't all fun and games, both fans are junk.


----------



## TheOx

What you think eh?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Does not look like an easy case to work with.
> But 5/10
> Suggestions for improvement would be:
> 1. Run all your front panel and USB cables up and under the MB, then behind the HDD bays.
> 2. Run your CPU power cable behind the MB as well and out the top.
> 3. Straighten out that IDE cable, make it look clean, they bend nicely, to give near perfect 90 degree bends.
> 4. Turn the HDD around, so connections are at the back.


4. I tried turning the HDD around, didn't work.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## skitzab1

just going live clean up and cable management on

lian li vb -1000 li Raw WC

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/skitzab1-live-stream-modding


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Here's my build as it stands now (Still a work-in-progress):
> 
> Check here for what I'd like to do with the case when I have some time:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3940_20#post_17329952


Like the white interior, but I think the front plastic looks beige, glad I got the black. H100 looks awesome in there!


----------



## skitzab1

white is nicce i think my next build will be a white build








just going live clean up and cable management on

lian li vb -1000

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/skitzab1-live-stream-modding


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Here's my build as it stands now (Still a work-in-progress):
> 
> Check here for what I'd like to do with the case when I have some time:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3940_20#post_17329952





Lookin good. Those cable extensions look like NZXT?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Got everything in my Silverstone PS07B. Sadly is wasn't all fun and games, both fans are junk.





Nice job hiding those cable in such a small case. Are you talking about the fans that came with the case?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> What you think eh?


I


like it! Good job on the sleeving, maybe one day I can do the same with my psu!


----------



## Katcilla

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> 100th post, yeah!
> I said I'd upload again with brighter photos, and what a better time than for my 100th post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the weather's been pretty miserable for daylight photos, so I've taken some pretty ordinary indoor ones.
> But anyway... here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> This next one I took with flash, so you can see everything, including all the dust!
> 
> And finally my tripod for taking the preceding pictures.
> 
> I think my mug sums it up pretty well.





I got skipped.


----------



## macarule

8/10 great job!


----------



## fbmowner

No way i could fit the 24pin behind the tray, so i did my best to keep it neat.. Other than that im very happy with it.


----------



## felladium

Here's what I've got, right now. The ODD has no power because I'm currently sleeving that.









The 600T is a DREAM to work with!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Like the white interior, but I think the front plastic looks beige, glad I got the black. H100 looks awesome in there!


That's a product of my terrible Epic 4G Touch camera (For indoors pictures, anyway). The whole of the case is as white as the driven snow. I am 100% happy that I did not opt for the black model. Black cases are too ubiquitous








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Lookin good. Those cable extensions look like NZXT?


Yep. I need to swap out the 8-pin for a white one and change up some other things, too, before it's a finished build.

Also, 8.75 @ Felladium. The SATA power cable could be wrangled in and ODD cabling needs to be established (







). Also, you chose a power supply with those glaring red caps


----------



## skitzab1

back live







http://www.ustream.tv/channel/skitzab1-live-stream-modding
w/c lian li vb-1000+


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmowner*
> 
> No way i could fit the 24pin behind the tray, so i did my best to keep it neat.. Other than that im very happy with it.


Why not cut the sleeving and zips off of it so you can spread it and fit it back there? I prefer no wrap myself anyway, as unless I have extensions or individually sleeved wires, I just wrap them in electrical tape to make it all black and get a much tighter, more space efficient wrap.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmowner*
> 
> No way i could fit the 24pin behind the tray, so i did my best to keep it neat.. Other than that im very happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I used to have a Scout. It is actually possible to get the 24 pin behind the tray and through the top cable management hole with some persuasion. It's not easy, but it's doable. Let me know if you need any help with it.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> Here's what I've got, right now. The ODD has no power because I'm currently sleeving that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 600T is a DREAM to work with!


9.5/10. Great work, only improvement I can see would be to hide the sata power going to the hdd's. Other than that, it practically feels like cheating with that case.

Ok guys, built a 939 rig out of spare parts - rate away. And yes, ide and molex above the gpus


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Lookin good. Those cable extensions look like NZXT?
> Nice job hiding those cable in such a small case. Are you talking about the fans that came with the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> like it! Good job on the sleeving, maybe one day I can do the same with my psu!


Yeah, one fan makes and annoying scraping sound, while the others motor housing is HOT. somethings faulty with that fan. I emailed silverstone about it, so its their move. I honestly don't expect anything more then a "were sorry you are experiencing problems" and nothing more.


----------



## audiofreak95

Got the old rig set up again


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> Got the old rig set up again


that's cool u sleaved a liteon psu


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> that's cool u sleaved a liteon psu


Haha yea that was before I was really tech savvy on what to and what not to buy


----------



## skitzab1

u have inspired me to mod a cheap psu







just cuz we can


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> u have inspired me to mod a cheap psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cuz we can


Antec 430 for the win! lolz


----------



## Lutro0

So good to see this thread get so much activity! Keep it up guys!


----------



## rainmaker

Pew pew!


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainmaker*
> 
> Pew pew!


nice! 10/10


----------



## Ragsters

Here is mine guys!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Here is mine guys!


10 out of 10 fantastic job buddy! Get those back ones hidden a bit though. =P


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> 10 out of 10 fantastic job buddy!


Couldn't of done it without your sleeving inspiration


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Couldn't of done it without your sleeving inspiration


----------



## Jackeduphard

The problem with this thread makes me wanna spend money I dont have









SOme of these jobs are beautiful man!


----------



## Karma Kills

Ordering longer sata cables so I can route them beneath motherboard.
Also buying extensions for the 8 pin cpu and the 24 pin, along with the gpu's as it looks nice.

Keep in mind, this isn't modular.


----------



## TaylorBosse

^Wow. The 670 is actually a little shorter than the 570. I thought it would be the same size if not longer seeing as it shares many specs with the 680. Hmmph.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> ^Wow. The 670 is actually a little shorter than the 570. I thought it would be the same size if not longer seeing as it shares many specs with the 680. Hmmph.


With the heatsink, it's about 0.5" shorter than a GTX 680 (9.5" vs 10"). Without the heatsink, it's about 6.8" long


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karma Kills*
> 
> 
> Ordering longer sata cables so I can route them beneath motherboard.
> Also buying extensions for the 8 pin cpu and the 24 pin, along with the gpu's as it looks nice.
> Keep in mind, this isn't modular.


Great job 9.5/10. What mobo is that, it looks so tall and narrow. My M4A89gtd looks huge in comparison:


Also, I I were you, I would take the 3 hdds and put them in a single cage and mount it in the rear position (closest to the psu) to clear up the airflow from the front fan.


----------



## Katcilla

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*





Nice, I love the UV-green sleeving. 9.8/10. if you can hide your HDD SATA cable and the white cathode cable on the bottom-right then 10/10.


----------



## Katcilla

Posting again for 22222 posts?
I apologise for double post, but I HAVE to.


----------



## Karma Kills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Great job 9.5/10. What mobo is that, it looks so tall and narrow. My M4A89gtd looks huge in comparison:
> 
> Also, I I were you, I would take the 3 hdds and put them in a single cage and mount it in the rear position (closest to the psu) to clear up the airflow from the front fan.


Love the UV theme.

I actually spent like an hour doing that and at the end I thought it looks stupid.

ASROCK pro3 gen3


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karma Kills*
> 
> Love the UV theme.
> I actually spent like an hour doing that and at the end I thought it looks stupid.
> ASROCK pro3 gen3


Yeah, it is a little odd looking after so many cases having the hdd racks along the front. That is actually why I cut one of mine and hung it. Also needed to make room for the thicker fan.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thread moved to the new cable sleeving forum


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> 10 out of 10 fantastic job buddy! Get those back ones hidden a bit though. =P


good to see you around here Lutro0


----------



## THC Butterz

my rigs...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

easily 10's for both my god are they clean! GJ bro!


----------



## tr4zz0id

Just got my new case guys, would be great to get some feedback




















Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

bet that 560ti aint gunna overheat anytime soon eh? lol


----------



## tr4zz0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> bet that 560ti aint gunna overheat anytime soon eh? lol


Well it's funny you should mention that







, at my 1GHz OC, the temps get very high (as in like 95˚++), and fully completing a 3DMark 11 run is a game of jackpot-sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I don't really wanna hijack the thread, but are there any good ways to keep it cool without going crazy (eg water cooling?)


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr4zz0id*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> bet that 560ti aint gunna overheat anytime soon eh? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's funny you should mention that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , at my 1GHz OC, the temps get very high (as in like 95˚++), and fully completing a 3DMark 11 run is a game of jackpot-sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I don't really wanna hijack the thread, but are there any good ways to keep it cool without going crazy (eg water cooling?)
Click to expand...

Lower volts, add a side fan, buy an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## tr4zz0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Lower volts, add a side fan, buy an aftermarket cooler?


Hmmm, which aftermarket cooler would you recommend? Apparently the Twin Frozr is one of the best aftermarket (pre-installed) coolers...anything that would top that?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr4zz0id*
> 
> Hmmm, which aftermarket cooler would you recommend? Apparently the Twin Frozr is one of the best aftermarket (pre-installed) coolers...anything that would top that?


I've heard good things about these, but that price tag scares me









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186048


----------



## Farih

The Accelero XTREME Plus II is a very good one but yes expensive. Also its huge, you have to be very sure it fits inside your case.

Basicly all aftermarket coolers you buy yourself are better then what MSI/Asus/Gigabyte and so on bring on the cards.

For lower costs you can get a Gelid Icy Vision, good cooling and little noise.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426026&Tpk=icy%20vision
Gelids custumors service is top notch to !

Another one to look for is the Thermalright Shaman.
But again expensive and huge.


----------



## tr4zz0id

Thanks guys, will look into some of those.

Back to the purpose of this thread







any comments on my cabling?


----------



## Furion92

@tra4zz0id:
It's always hard to rate the cables in a case like that, because it's so damn easy to hide them with all those grommets. Plus the case is huge, so the cables look even smaller.
I'd give it a 9/10. Half a point off for showing your front panel connections ( I think they can be routed behind the motherboard tray). Or are those fan cables leading to a front panel fan controller? Anyway, they look a bit messy.
And another half point off for not sleeving your cables









Other than that, it looks really tidy, well done!


----------



## Phelan

I posted this about 20 pages ago, but just wanted some more thoughts, since only one or two people said anything.
My cables in Red Rover








What do y'all think?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I posted this about 20 pages ago, but just wanted some more thoughts, since only one or two people said anything.
> My cables in Red Rover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think?


I think it looks awesome! well done!! 11/10


----------



## THC Butterz

looks great, 9.9/10, you dont have alot going on in that case, wich makes cable management a breeze, allthough i think it would look a bit better if you had the pci-e extensions tight against the vidio card rather than sagging down all droopy like


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I posted this about 20 pages ago, but just wanted some more thoughts, since only one or two people said anything.
> My cables in Red Rover
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think?


A perfect 10/10. That PSU has got A LOT of cables, and the way you managed them is amazing!


----------



## Phelan

Actually the cables on the PSU are many and long, and were a pain to hide. I'd like the cables to fit tighter to each other, but I prefer the loop it has. This particular angle makes the loop look worse.


----------



## jayhay

Here is me


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> A perfect 10/10. That PSU has got A LOT of cables, and the way you managed them is amazing!


lol thanks, my last post was in response to the previous, not yours. Thanks for the kind words







.


----------



## Azefore

Just some basic blue and black theme here, there'll be a evga gtx 670 FTW edition card replacing the clashing red 6950 tomorrow ^^


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I posted this about 20 pages ago, but just wanted some more thoughts, since only one or two people said anything.
> My cables in Red Rover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think?


Great job







10/10 easy


----------



## SoliDD

Here ya go










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tr4zz0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> @tra4zz0id:
> It's always hard to rate the cables in a case like that, because it's so damn easy to hide them with all those grommets. Plus the case is huge, so the cables look even smaller.
> I'd give it a 9/10. Half a point off for showing your front panel connections ( I think they can be routed behind the motherboard tray). Or are those fan cables leading to a front panel fan controller? Anyway, they look a bit messy.
> And another half point off for not sleeving your cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, it looks really tidy, well done!


Yeah, those are fan controller cables...when i have some time I will think about how I could reroute them.
And I figured not sleeving them would pull me down







i guess I should learn how to do that....


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@Azefore dude...easily a 10/10 i mean....that is jst stunning GJ mate:thumb:


----------



## macarule

Nice job, I want to remove the HDD cage in my ARC but I don't have anywhere to put my HDDS due to watercooling








8/10 get something to cover the wires at the bottom







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> Here is me


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gasp! thats the same case as mine, except i have grommets. Well managed. Anyway you could straighten up those spaghetti noodles? Kinda like they arent all twisted with each other? 9.9/10 from me


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Red Cables



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I posted this about 20 pages ago, but just wanted some more thoughts, since only one or two people said anything.
> My cables in Red Rover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think?





Job well done! Those cables really go well with your overall theme.











Spoiler: White Cables



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> Here is me





NICE! That's a beefy cpu cooler. The cables look really clean and laid out. Are those Bitphenix fans?



Spoiler: Blue Cables



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just some basic blue and black theme here, there'll be a evga gtx 670 FTW edition card replacing the clashing red 6950 tomorrow ^^





Good Work. Really clean looking CM2. The red on the gpu kind of throws off the color scheme. But it still looks good!


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: White Cables
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> Here is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! That's a beefy cpu cooler. The cables look really clean and laid out. Are those Bitphenix fans?
Click to expand...

Thanks man! I went for a clean understated, look. I removed both front hd cages, to open up the case. The bottom cage took popping the rivets. I Also put in a 200mm fan up top, with some creative use of rubber fan screws. And I swapped the white expansion slot covers for black ones. I was going for a b&w scheme, but the Fractal Arc Midi's already b&w schemed case was too much when my parts were added. I think too much white kills it. Black with a touch of white and chrome is pretty fantastic imho









The two front case fans are the oem Fractal 140's that came with the Arc Midi. The 3 x 120mm white led fans on the cpu cooler and rear case are Enermax Clusters. Gotta love Megahalems.


----------



## macarule

Few updates


----------



## Azefore

Thanks for the positive feedback guys, gonna throw in the gtx 670 when it arrives in an hour or so and should be able to modify the cooler to give off blue led lighting behind the geforce logo on the side. That's for another day off though


----------



## Slap Dash

My Build..










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Sleeved Cables on the Video Cards Have since been Pulled tighter and not as loose.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Cloudy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Few updates





I like those extensions and what you did with the fan controller. But your tubes look a little cloudy? What kind of tubes are you using?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like those extensions and what you did with the fan controller. But your tubes look a little cloudy? What kind of tubes are you using?


Thanks







its just standard PVC piping which is why it clouded







i want to get some PrimoChill


----------



## Nemesis158

ive finally got my rig looking just how i want it, but soon i will be upgrading to SB-E (thanks to Intel Retail Edge)


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> ive finally got my rig looking just how i want it, but soon i will be upgrading to SB-E (thanks to Intel Retail Edge)
> Snip!


Dat extension....


----------



## audioholic

Nemesis how did you make that cover? That looks so cool!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Nemesis how did you make that cover? That looks so cool!


Custom done by Dwood.

His thread is located here


----------



## audioholic

Awesome.I have been in contact with DWood before..I guess I never knew what he could do!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Awesome.I have been in contact with DWood before..I guess I never knew what he could do!


Just from the work that I have seen dwood does a phenomenal job!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Job well done! Those cables really go well with your overall theme.


Thanks! I spent quite a bit of time designing this rig in my head before I even sold the previous rig to fund this one. Well worth the payoff IMHO. My last rig was an FX4100 with a PC 6950 2GB and 3 cheap used monitors.


----------



## willmclaughlin1

Call me dumb, but do you not have a gpu? My computer looks 2x nicer without mine in too!
This is to the OP^^ I am clearly a noob xD


----------



## macarule

^ lolwat?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willmclaughlin1*
> 
> Call me dumb, but do you not have a gpu? My computer looks 2x nicer without mine in too!
> This is to the OP^^ I am clearly a noob xD


You mean THIS?, from 2006, and I don't know about you but I see a card in the PCI E slot


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willmclaughlin1*
> 
> Call me dumb, but do you not have a gpu? My computer looks 2x nicer without mine in too!
> This is to the OP^^ I am clearly a noob xD


His first post, he calls himself a noob, posts something from 2006, and makes a complete fool of himself.

Good luck next time you post something


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willmclaughlin1*
> 
> Call me dumb, but do you not have a gpu? My computer looks 2x nicer without mine in too!
> This is to the OP^^ I am clearly a noob xD


You are so cute.


----------



## rawfuls

Here's an NZXT Phantom 410 I put together for a friend.
For a case I've just started using; I have to say it's nice.
I went overkill with the zipties on the back panel, but I have to say; it really looks nice, IMO.

The PSU was a bit of a tossup, the back mounts wouldn't line up 100% correctly, so I threw it in upside down.
Why?
We will be mounting a fan on the side.
It appears that the PSU is an intake fan, so with the side blowing air in, the PSU will take some of the intake flow, while the GPU takes the rest.
We will have dual intakes on the front panel, dual exhausts on the top, as well as an exhaust out the rear.
In addition, we will have one more fan mounted on the middle drivebay to add additional cooling to the card.
I think this should be just fine.
Thoughts?
And on fan models?

He went out and got the Cool blue Hitlights from Hitlights.com
Did some measuring and went out and soldered it.
I have to say, it came out pretty nice, but if it were me, I'd opt for a few more strips on the top to better accent the back area.
Hooked it up to a 3pin connector, and put it into the fan connectors.
It will now adjust from off, to medium, to full brightness depending on all the other fans.
Pretty nifty!

However, there are many gripes I have with it.

One being that there are little to no wire management holes above the motherboard.
The paint chips very easily (screwing the panel screws in removes the paint from the surrounding of the hole.. weird)
Very plasticy feel (top and bezel).
Bezel is easily removed, way too easily.

Other than that, it was actually really nice working with it.
Looks and sounds a lot nicer than my Salvaged Antec P182.
We're looking to filling ALL the fan spots, as this friend's house is rather...hot.

Anyways, cables!
No sleeving on any wiring, as this is for a friend, who won't be bothered with the bare wires.




Rest of the pictures can be found here:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/godzilla1994/NZXT%20Phantom%20410%20Build/


----------



## evilhugbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> Here is me


Jeez, that looks really nice







. Do you mind telling me what CPU cooler that is? I think I've seen it before, but don't remember the name...


----------



## csm725

Probably Prolimatech Megahalems


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilhugbear*
> 
> Jeez, that looks really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you mind telling me what CPU cooler that is? I think I've seen it before, but don't remember the name...


It's a Megahalems







One helluva air cooler imho. Even better once it's been lapped!


----------



## ranviper

Sweet new pic. Replaced red vengeance with black to match better.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Sweet new pic. Replaced red vengeance with black to match better.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/899175/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks perfect, great job! 10/10!


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Here's an NZXT Phantom 410 I put together for a friend.
> For a case I've just started using; I have to say it's nice.
> I went overkill with the zipties on the back panel, but I have to say; it really looks nice, IMO.
> The PSU was a bit of a tossup, the back mounts wouldn't line up 100% correctly, so I threw it in upside down.
> Why?
> We will be mounting a fan on the side.
> It appears that the PSU is an intake fan, so with the side blowing air in, the PSU will take some of the intake flow, while the GPU takes the rest.
> We will have dual intakes on the front panel, dual exhausts on the top, as well as an exhaust out the rear.
> In addition, we will have one more fan mounted on the middle drivebay to add additional cooling to the card.
> I think this should be just fine.
> Thoughts?
> And on fan models?
> He went out and got the Cool blue Hitlights from Hitlights.com
> Did some measuring and went out and soldered it.
> I have to say, it came out pretty nice, but if it were me, I'd opt for a few more strips on the top to better accent the back area.
> Hooked it up to a 3pin connector, and put it into the fan connectors.
> It will now adjust from off, to medium, to full brightness depending on all the other fans.
> Pretty nifty!
> However, there are many gripes I have with it.
> One being that there are little to no wire management holes above the motherboard.
> The paint chips very easily (screwing the panel screws in removes the paint from the surrounding of the hole.. weird)
> Very plasticy feel (top and bezel).
> Bezel is easily removed, way too easily.
> Other than that, it was actually really nice working with it.
> Looks and sounds a lot nicer than my Salvaged Antec P182.
> We're looking to filling ALL the fan spots, as this friend's house is rather...hot.
> Anyways, cables!
> No sleeving on any wiring, as this is for a friend, who won't be bothered with the bare wires.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the pictures can be found here:
> http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/godzilla1994/NZXT%20Phantom%20410%20Build/


Rebumping.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Looks perfect, great job! 10/10!


Thanks. =) Now just wanna upgrade my GPU to a 660 (waiting to see price) or 670. I'm thinking EVGA 670 to match the black and white theme I have going on here...


----------



## buddyboy

All these cases are lookin' good. Here is Mine









Cathodes off


Cathodes on


A wild Creeper appeared. :O


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## SenorRed

^^^ I wish i could justify buying a Cosmos II when my 800D is perfectly fine...


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Gasp!!! A skrillex version of laz as overclockers avatar. You freak!


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddyboy*
> 
> All these cases are lookin' good. Here is Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cathodes off
> 
> Cathodes on
> 
> A wild Creeper appeared. :O


Psu cables are packed nicely, the other cables are also very clean. I would try to hide the pump power cable a bit better though. And that creeper *IS* something to worry about 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You sir, have a NICE lighting setup! And by that I mean: camera lighting and mobo lighting, it looks amazing. Can't rate your cables very well though


----------



## GUnit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Rebumping.


Looking good so far (said you'll be adding fans). 9/10. You might be able to tighten up the graphics card and optical drive cables a little (excess black wire really stands out in a white case). A small cover between the PSU and hard drive rack would hide those PSU cables.


----------



## Blaze0303

Just finished my NZXT Phantom What do ya think?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Just finised my NZXT Phantom What do ya think?


Looks good


----------



## Blaze0303

Edit: Wooh posted in wrong forum, lol.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Looks good


Thanks, its my first "high-end" case.

This was my old Zalman Z9 Plus


----------



## darklighthim

Got a 690 II Lite on Friday and this is the resulting cable management i managed.


----------



## Alex132

That's not overclocker55's rig tho


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's not overclocker55's rig tho


^^ I was about to say that aswell


----------



## cazanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklighthim*
> 
> Got a 690 II Lite on Friday and this is the resulting cable management i managed.


I couldn't give more than 6\10


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's not overclocker55's rig tho


o.0


----------



## Azefore

Put my GTX 670 in, sorry that it's kinda dark and isolated


----------



## Step83

cable management without a case causes problems...


----------



## pepejovi

Rasbperry Pi? NICE


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Put my GTX 670 in, sorry that it's kinda dark and isolated


Beautiful, but why'd you get a cosmos II for a fairly average sized system?


----------



## Furion92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Beautiful, but why'd you get a cosmos II for a fairly average sized system?


because he can?









@Azefore: 10/10, though I'd like to see the PSU area and the backside, just out of curiosity


----------



## LilScrappyD

Finally finished rebuilding my main rig and doing all the cable management.
Let me know what you guys think!

REALLY curious about what you guys think i should do with the antec 620 pump connector


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Put my GTX 670 in, sorry that it's kinda dark and isolated


looks realllly good 10/10


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Beautiful, but why'd you get a cosmos II for a fairly average sized system?


Thanks but I got it because I was too young to buy a Cosmos S or the original when they came out and I wanted to treat myself to a higher end case. I do however plan on filling the little tike up though, another 670 will be on the way soon and then I'll move on to custom water cooling. Might be moving soon because of problems between rents (I'm sure people know what that means) so I'll be holding off for a bit. And those 6 slots down there are filled with the HDD/SDDs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> because he can?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Azefore: 10/10, though I'd like to see the PSU area and the backside, just out of curiosity


Ty sir, and sure thing I'll get new pictures up around Wed/Thurs on my day off from work


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> Finally finished rebuilding my main rig and doing all the cable management.
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> REALLY curious about what you guys think i should do with the antec 620 pump connector


10/10 - Love the black on black theme, I'd just recommend an extension for the cord with lots and lots of cable ties to hide it, hated having to put my H100 cord over my mobo.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Rasbperry Pi? NICE


Sure is, running XMBC and Debian at the moment though im getting an annoying whine from the HDMI lead when i use analogue out


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> Finally finished rebuilding my main rig and doing all the cable management.
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> REALLY curious about what you guys think i should do with the antec 620 pump connector


IF you want to do something the most aesthetically pleasing shorten it and plug it into a fan header on your motherboard. or run it underneath your motherboard through the a space near the I/O.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> Finally finished rebuilding my main rig and doing all the cable management.
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> REALLY curious about what you guys think i should do with the antec 620 pump connector


I have ran them between the I/O shield and the Mobo before. Then out the cpu cutout on the motherboard tray.

I need some mod tips on that GPU cooling you did. My gtx 580 would lovvve to have that done to it. May get a h100 in the future and mod my h80 for the gpu


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> cable management without a case causes problems...


8/10, you should sleeve it!







Man, that heatsink is huge!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> cable management without a case causes problems...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you should do a micro sized water cooling system for that chip


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 8/10, you should sleeve it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that heatsink is huge!


haha its a Zalman Ramsink i need a tiny one for the GPU as well really
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> you should do a micro sized water cooling system for that chip


You thinking like the alphacool Ramchip coolers? its to much of a faff if im honest. quite happy air cooling it to 40ish c. Ill be making a totally custom case soon still in the design phase so ill do a build log somewhere


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> You thinking like the alphacool Ramchip coolers? its to much of a faff if im honest. quite happy air cooling it to 40ish c. Ill be making a totally custom case soon still in the design phase so ill do a build log somewhere


I just think it would be hilarious with like an 80mm radiator lol and little tiny lines


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> You thinking like the alphacool Ramchip coolers? its to much of a faff if im honest. quite happy air cooling it to 40ish c. Ill be making a totally custom case soon still in the design phase so ill do a build log somewhere


Bro just stick it in a fridge!


----------



## mironccr345

Please rate my cables.


----------



## bob808

very nice! 9.5/10
I see some rainbow up in the top left corner of first picture, and the other cables that you can see would look better sleeved.

That said, Super clean!


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 10/10 - Love the black on black theme, I'd just recommend an extension for the cord with lots and lots of cable ties to hide it, hated having to put my H100 cord over my mobo.


thanks probably gonna slip it back under the mobo near the io shield.
didnt even think of that







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> IF you want to do something the most aesthetically pleasing shorten it and plug it into a fan header on your motherboard. or run it underneath your motherboard through the a space near the I/O.


thanks for the tip!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I have ran them between the I/O shield and the Mobo before. Then out the cpu cutout on the motherboard tray.
> I need some mod tips on that GPU cooling you did. My gtx 580 would lovvve to have that done to it. May get a h100 in the future and mod my h80 for the gpu


definitely gonna do that. and any time mate just shoot me a pm!
not only are temps great but its the silence!


----------



## Xyro TR1

That feeling when you spend four hours routing your cables through the hole that is supposed to be for the side panel latch.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> That feeling when you spend four hours routing your cables through the hole that is supposed to be for the side panel latch.


Ewwwww... I did that once with one of my top mesh cap pin holes.. Where the plastic clips in.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> very nice! 9.5/10
> I see some rainbow up in the top left corner of first picture, and the other cables that you can see would look better sleeved.
> That said, Super clean!


Thanks! The rainbow you see is from the fan-controller, I cleaned up as best I can. I plan on getting corsairs black braided cables soon.


----------



## Braaapp




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*


um


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> That feeling when you spend four hours routing your cables through the hole that is supposed to be for the side panel latch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Been there, done that. How many hours did it take you to redo all that? I feel you.


----------



## Addict1973

Lol. Not sure this fits here but look what I had to deal with today at work. Grrrrrr.


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaapp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Kinda looks like a head.
Green being a hair/wig...
Weird.
But very nice!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addict1973*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Not sure this fits here but look what I had to deal with today at work. Grrrrrr.


Now that is just sexy, here's some recent jobs of mine:


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Kinda looks like a head.
> Green being a hair/wig...
> Weird.
> But very nice!






haha, your avatar made me laugh.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


Can u post a close up of your Sleeving pattern?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> Can u post a close up of your Sleeving pattern?


They're Lutro extensions


----------



## audiofreak95

yall guys and your "messy" cables look at what i dealt with at work recently


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> yall guys and your "messy" cables look at what i dealt with at work recently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've seen messy like this, let me guess you work at a college


----------



## Phelan

Off topic, but I need to get some new SATA cables. Should I get Red or Black?
Here's my rig again for reference.


----------



## Simplynicko

i'd say black, because the red cables you find will not match the red you currenly have


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


any rates?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> any rates?


i say 9.8/10, just cuz of the cable I see hanging in the hdd cage.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> i'd say black, because the red cables you find will not match the red you currenly have


Thanks, I believe I will get black cables.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> i say 9.8/10, just cuz of the cable I see hanging in the hdd cage.


PSU cover will cover that soon


----------



## deafboy

Terrible camera phone with terrible lighting...but it shows all the flaws so figured that'd be enough.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Terrible camera phone with terrible lighting...but it shows all the flaws so figured that'd be enough.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm more interested in what's outside the case.


----------



## deafboy

lol...talking about my temporary external WC loop?


----------



## macarule

Changed out my clouded tubing and added new lighting








soon a custom acrylic panel


----------



## Sybr

Lighting and color scheme looks great, the only big flaw I see are your unsleeved PCIe cables. All other cables are hidden very well


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Lighting and color scheme looks great, the only big flaw I see are your unsleeved PCIe cables. All other cables are hidden very well


Cheers








oh don't you worry, the extensions are on their way as we speak


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Changed out my clouded tubing and added new lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon a custom acrylic panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


just wondering how warm your cards run, cause dang that poor top one is samiched in there.

will rate when you get the extensions in


----------



## macarule

top card gets to about 85C







a little heat doesn't bother me


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> top card gets to about 85C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little heat doesn't bother me


well I actually expected worse, and it is what it is lol. actually my wifes 9800gt idles at like 50 and loads at 85, in a case with tons of air flow.


----------



## macarule

maybe theres some room for overclocking then


----------



## staryoshi

Water cooling CPUs and not GPUs makes me







The GPUs need it more... The CPU is on its own


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Water cooling CPUs and not GPUs makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPUs need it more... The CPU is on its own


That is absolutely right in *most* cases.

My AMD 6870 for example, with a VF3000A barely gets over 50 C with a 1 GHz core clock and a little extra voltage. And that's on the lowest fan speed which is pretty much inaudible.

I can 100% agree with the following though:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Water cooling CPUs and not GPUs makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPUs need it more *when they have crappy stock air cooling*... The CPU is on its own


----------



## staryoshi

My comment was without regard to high-end air cooling solutions. It was more "If you're going to water cool something, make it the GPU"

I prefer high end air on my GPUs and all-in-one water cooling on my CPUs, personally.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> My comment was without regard to high-end air cooling solutions. It was more "If you're going to water cool something, make it the GPU"
> 
> I prefer high end air on my GPUs and all-in-one water cooling on my CPUs, personally.


True, too many variables though.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> My comment was without regard to high-end air cooling solutions. It was more "If you're going to water cool something, make it the GPU"
> I prefer high end air on my GPUs and all-in-one water cooling on my CPUs, personally.


When it makes a difference, absolutely... I was considering putting a block on mine until I realized temps weren't an issue what so ever and didn't help overclocks. lol. Probably still will though, haha


----------



## OIburnedit

I still need to sleeve everything, when money permit it. Does this qualify?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OIburnedit*
> 
> I still need to sleeve everything, when money permit it. Does this qualify though?
> 
> PICT0014.JPG 690k .JPG file


9/10


----------



## Anti!!

First things first. This was a flat fee job, and was totally out of scope. So, i didnt waste to much time on it, but over all it was nice for the time i spent.

before


after


So can you rate? lol


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> First things first. This was a flat fee job, and was totally out of scope. So, i didnt waste to much time on it, but over all it was nice for the time i spent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can you rate? lol


Wowwww, looks awesome!! 10/10 because I can't see anything you could've done better.









Just did this one for a client:


----------



## deafboy

I'd have to say a 10/10, very well done.


----------



## itoxiczzhd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Just did this one for a client:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.9/10 because of the few tiny bits of coloured cable at the bottom but other than that great job.


----------



## mironccr345

I love that Sabertooth Mobo! 10/10 for me! Nice job.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Wowwww, looks awesome!! 10/10 because I can't see anything you could've done better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did this one for a client:


Thank you!

And well done! besides true sleeving you couldnt do a thing more. 10/10 After all its cable managment, not cable looks thread. haha


----------



## OC-Guru

?


----------



## mironccr345

what kind of LED's are you using? The picture is a little dark, but from what I can see, you can probably hide the cables a little better. Also some 3m double sided tape to hide the LED's. 6.5/10!


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> what kind of LED's are you using? The picture is a little dark, but from what I can see, you can probably hide the cables a little better. Also some 3m double sided tape to hide the LED's. 6.5/10!


I'm using this red LED strip, its ALOT brighter than it looks in the picture, I had to set the camera to -2.0 brightness (minimum setting) so you could see the PC parts, the red LED makes the cameras picture look dodgy.

I don't believe i could hide the cables anymore than I currently have. I've done my absolute best lol

heres what my PC looks like without the modified camera settings:


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> what kind of LED's are you using? The picture is a little dark, but from what I can see, you can probably hide the cables a little better. Also some 3m double sided tape to hide the LED's. 6.5/10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this red LED strip, its ALOT brighter than it looks in the picture, I had to set the camera to -2.0 brightness (minimum setting) so you could see the PC parts, the red LED makes the camera look dodgy.
> 
> I don't believe i could hide the cables anymore than I currently have. I've done my absolute best lol
Click to expand...

How well does that strip look at only 1" away from the ground?

I'm looking for some LED strips to put under my case as underglow, but most of them have too many bright spots at that distance.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How well does that strip look at only 1" away from the ground?
> 
> I'm looking for some LED strips to put under my case as underglow, but most of them have too many bright spots at that distance.


See above picture my friend







these LED strip's are so amazing, and so vibrant too, very cheap, well lit, they're just amazing, I would get 2 of them but then it'd be too strong lol, also, you can cut them to your length and not have to worry about breaking it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How well does that strip look at only 1" away from the ground?
> 
> I'm looking for some LED strips to put under my case as underglow, but most of them have too many bright spots at that distance.
> 
> 
> 
> See above picture my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these LED strip's are so amazing, and so vibrant too, very cheap, well lit, they're just amazing, I would get 2 of them but then it'd be too strong lol, also, you can cut them to your length and not have to worry about breaking it
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was thinking doing a rectangle about 2" in from the edges on the bottom, then some on the inside of the side panel as well.

Thanks for the info


----------



## deafboy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Terrible camera phone with terrible lighting...but it shows all the flaws so figured that'd be enough.






No one rated it


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No one rated it


9.683/10, could do with a LED strip and the piping could be the same colour as the fans, or the fans be the same colour as the piping


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No one rated it


That's a great looking rig right there, 10/10







Sleeve the cables maybe?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No one rated it


Nice rig. Can't see any cables because of the lighting, but from what I can see, it looks good. 9.3/10


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 9.683/10, could do with a LED strip and the piping could be the same colour as the fans, or the fans be the same colour as the piping


Been thinking the same thing thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> That's a great looking rig right there, 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeve the cables maybe?


Thanks....like individually sleeved? All my stuff is sleeved, lol, just not individually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice rig. Can't see any cables because of the lighting, but from what I can see, it looks good. 9.3/10


Thanks. Yeah, the lighting is terrible. Might try and take some better pics if I can.


----------



## deafboy

Opened the blinds and said...let there be light!

lol...so the exterior WC loop is temporary as is the lower molex PCI adapter (molex power leading out of the bottom PCI slot)

So here are some better pics....or at least better lighting, lol.







With side panel on, lol.


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> ?





Not too bad 8/10 , I have the same power supply as you


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Not too bad 8/10 , I have the same power supply as you


Thank you









The power supply is soo good! :O It's cheap too, i wonder if it was based off of a seasonic power supply? I've took the thing apart and looked inside, its very pretty.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Extreme CPU Cooling!!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Opened the blinds and said...let there be light!
> lol...so the exterior WC loop is temporary as is the lower molex PCI adapter (molex power leading out of the bottom PCI slot)
> So here are some better pics....or at least better lighting, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With side panel on, lol.





That's a lot better! 10/10 for me. Explain your external rad set up. Is the rad sandwiched with two fans on each side or a Shroud then a fan? I like the clear side panel and where did you get that external rad stand?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Opened the blinds and said...let there be light!
> lol...so the exterior WC loop is temporary as is the lower molex PCI adapter (molex power leading out of the bottom PCI slot)
> So here are some better pics....or at least better lighting, lol.










Please explain the reason with so many fans on the rad.

I can't think of a reason, unless you need masses of air due to redicoulus ambient temp's.

But then why not get a bigger rad.

Looks good anyway


----------



## rawfuls

Looks like he has a fan on the exterior, then the shroud, then the rad, then the shroud, and then the fan.

Would work decent IMO, that way he has a way to pipe the airflow...

I just wonder if there's a noticeable different in temps?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a lot better! 10/10 for me. Explain your external rad set up. Is the rad sandwiched with two fans on each side or a Shroud then a fan? I like the clear side panel and where did you get that external rad stand?


Thanks








I made the rad stand and side panel....as for the fans, read below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain the reason with so many fans on the rad.
> I can't think of a reason, unless you need masses of air due to redicoulus ambient temp's.
> But then why not get a bigger rad.
> Looks good anyway


The rad is simply in push pull, so 6 fans in total. The other "fans" are just shrouds between the fans and the radiator to get rid of dead spots. It's pretty much that way just because I wanted to try it out.

So it goes Fan->Shroud->Rad->shroud->Fan


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Looks like he has a fan on the exterior, then the shroud, then the rad, then the shroud, and then the fan.
> Would work decent IMO, that way he has a way to pipe the airflow...
> I just wonder if there's a noticeable different in temps?


Spot on...

It's taken a little bit off the temps but it's nothing amazing, but it does definitely help utilize the entire rad surface


----------



## mironccr345

That's cool you built that stand, and a little spot on the bottom for a fan controller. How about getting a RX480?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's cool you built that stand, and a little spot on the bottom for a fan controller. How about getting a RX480?


Honestly, lol, the fan controller going there was a complete accident. I didn't plan on having that there are all, just happened to work out that way.

New rads are in the future. RX480 is a contender, but probably a EX480 or two.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Opened the blinds and said...let there be light!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lol...so the exterior WC loop is temporary as is the lower molex PCI adapter (molex power leading out of the bottom PCI slot)
> So here are some better pics....or at least better lighting, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With side panel on, lol.


Floating SSDs, genious


----------



## csm725

Everyone here has been rating without posting pics








To even it out, I'll post pics without rating (since the last picture has been rated to hell and back already







)


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Everyone here has been rating without posting pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To even it out, I'll post pics without rating (since the last picture has been rated to hell and back already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


-8/10


----------



## Jeppzer

Oooh almost as good as mine!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power supply is soo good! :O It's cheap too, i wonder if it was based off of a seasonic power supply? I've took the thing apart and looked inside, its very pretty.


Agreed , aswell it was modular which was good


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Everyone here has been rating without posting pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To even it out, I'll post pics without rating (since the last picture has been rated to hell and back already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





Not bad 8/10










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oooh almost as good as mine!





Not bad for a tiny case, you could sleeve later on 7.5/10


----------



## Darylrese

*This is how mines looking now:*





*Cable management behind motherboard tray COLOUR CODED TIES LOL (red ties = power cables, green ties = case cables, blue ties = GPU cables, yellow ties = molex peripherals)*


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oooh almost as good as mine!


10/10

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> *This is how mines looking now:*
> 
> 
> *Cable management behind motherboard tray COLOUR CODED TIES LOL (red ties = power cables, green ties = case cables, blue ties = GPU cables, yellow ties = molex peripherals)*





I like it 10/10


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> what kind of LED's are you using? The picture is a little dark, but from what I can see, you can probably hide the cables a little better. Also some 3m double sided tape to hide the LED's. 6.5/10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this red LED strip, its ALOT brighter than it looks in the picture, I had to set the camera to -2.0 brightness (minimum setting) so you could see the PC parts, the red LED makes the cameras picture look dodgy.
> 
> I don't believe i could hide the cables anymore than I currently have. I've done my absolute best lol
> 
> heres what my PC looks like without the modified camera settings:
Click to expand...

You can do alot better than that.. I have the same case, and I know its bad but still..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alatar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> *This is how mines looking now:*
> 
> 
> *Cable management behind motherboard tray COLOUR CODED TIES LOL (red ties = power cables, green ties = case cables, blue ties = GPU cables, yellow ties = molex peripherals)*





Pretty much a 10/10

Mine:


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> I like it 10/10


Thank-you!


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> You can do alot better than that.. I have the same case, and I know its bad but still..
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Please, give me some advice?


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Please, give me some advice?


Sure









-If possible (temp wise), re-insert the HDD cage. It looks a lot, smoother/nicer in my opinion and it helps with hiding some of the cables.
-Start off by tying the front panel cables up on the back of the 5.25" bays, then route them through this little hole:



-Use the cable management cutouts for the graphics card, or at least use on a little higher/closer to the graphics card. Oh, and do the same thing with the SATA cables.
-Pull a little on the motherboard cable, and the SATA cable for the CD-ROM as they looks kinda "slack".
-For the fan cables, ignore the cable management holes and rather use the space between the case and the motherboard. Kinda hard to explain, but route them on the back of the motherboard, not the case.

I know mine isn't the greatest either, but I say it's the best I can do with this case..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Floating SSDs, genious


Thanks, haha, I stole the idea from someone else on OCN though from a while back

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> *This is how mines looking now:*
> 
> 
> *Cable management behind motherboard tray COLOUR CODED TIES LOL (red ties = power cables, green ties = case cables, blue ties = GPU cables, yellow ties = molex peripherals)*


Nice...loving the color coded cable ties...looks great, 10/10 from me.


----------



## trojan92

First time managing cables, could use some pointers. I won't be sleeving. Just need a better way to hide the Sata cables as one of them is really short.








Case is the NZXT Source 210.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> 
> First time managing cables, could use some pointers. I won't be sleeving. Just need a better way to hide the Sata cables as one of them is really short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is the NZXT Source 210.


Buy braided SATA cables, then tuck them through the gromit next to the SATA mainboard connectors and down behind the hard drives and pull them back around and straight into the HDD's so they are out of sight...like this if you get what i mean (dotted line = behind the motherboard tray. Whats that long thin cable going to your GPU??


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Pretty much a 10/10
> Mine:


Phhsss, who needs ram or graphics cards these days?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Phhsss, who needs ram or graphics cards these days?


Well I didn't have a pic with the wc loop and the gfx card










Spoiler: setup with gfx and ram but no wc loop


----------



## adam-c

i have my old sleeves in now since i was tired of looking at the corsair ones. White ones are supposes to be on the way from bitfenix since the sleeving has come loose on these ones, but it has been 2 months since they said they were gonna send them and i think they forgot.


----------



## deafboy

Parts look so small in that thing...haha.

Nice job with the cables. Going to say a 9.75/10

Those fan cables just bug me. I know you can't do much with it


----------



## adam-c

yeah those fan cables were the biggest pain, no cut out in the middle







but I ordered some white fan extensions yesterday so they should clean that up


----------



## skielbasa

Finally got my new build looking nice enough to submit to this thread (in my opinion).



I know there is some mess behind the HDD cages but you can't see those through the window.


Bonus: the backside. I know its not pretty, but it lays flat enough to get the panel on lol.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> i have my old sleeves in now since i was tired of looking at the corsair ones. White ones are supposes to be on the way from bitfenix since the sleeving has come loose on these ones, but it has been 2 months since they said they were gonna send them and i think they forgot.


I know it's a lot of work, but what I would do to hide those fan cables is lengthen them, run them behind the H100 and behind the mobo tray, through the CPU cutout, back up top and onto the fan plugs. You will have to remove the mobo or loosen the top to do so, but it would clean up quite a bit







.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skielbasa*
> 
> Finally got my new build looking nice enough to submit to this thread (in my opinion).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is some mess behind the HDD cages but you can't see those through the window.
> 
> Bonus: the backside. I know its not pretty, but it lays flat enough to get the panel on lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> i have my old sleeves in now since i was tired of looking at the corsair ones. White ones are supposes to be on the way from bitfenix since the sleeving has come loose on these ones, but it has been 2 months since they said they were gonna send them and i think they forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job both of you, but what is the deal with NZXT cases running one GPU with 1,000w+ PSU's?

Just a bit high, IMO


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Nice job both of you, but what is the deal with NZXT cases running one GPU with 1,000w+ PSU's?
> Just a bit high, IMO


i had a store credit and needed a new power supply, plus im going to sli this summer







i know that still leaves a lot of head room but what the hell it will last me at least 5 years with the warranty and the amount of power it has


----------



## skielbasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Nice job both of you, but what is the deal with NZXT cases running one GPU with 1,000w+ PSU's?
> Just a bit high, IMO


Thanks, and I wanted room to grow + I plan on keeping it as long as possible so even with capacitor aging it would always be more than enough.

... also not NZXT, its a BitFenix Colossus


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -If possible (temp wise), re-insert the HDD cage. It looks a lot, smoother/nicer in my opinion and it helps with hiding some of the cables.
> -Start off by tying the front panel cables up on the back of the 5.25" bays, then route them through this little hole:
> 
> -Use the cable management cutouts for the graphics card, or at least use on a little higher/closer to the graphics card. Oh, and do the same thing with the SATA cables.
> -Pull a little on the motherboard cable, and the SATA cable for the CD-ROM as they looks kinda "slack".
> -For the fan cables, ignore the cable management holes and rather use the space between the case and the motherboard. Kinda hard to explain, but route them on the back of the motherboard, not the case.
> I know mine isn't the greatest either, but I say it's the best I can do with this case..


1st thing's 1st, WOW! Nice post +rep.

I'd prefer to keep the HDD case out because I had no HDD's in it anyway and since i've taken it out my temps have dropped 2-3c (which is quite the difference to me).
I'm not one for putting stress on my cables, as much as I'd love this PC to be ***** and span, I dont want the cables under any stress (which is why everything is kinda loose)

I will keep your post for the future if I every do decide to sort out my cables again. Thanks again


----------



## phillyd

my friend and I's Phantom 410 build


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> my friend and I's Phantom 410 build


i love that psu cover. is it acrylic? if so how did you bend it?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> i love that psu cover. is it acrylic? if so how did you bend it?


no its painted metal, and it was made by Dwood.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skielbasa*
> 
> ... also not NZXT, its a BitFenix Colossus










Very sorry, they look very similar when browsing quickly.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Everyone here has been rating without posting pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To even it out, I'll post pics without rating (since the last picture has been rated to hell and back already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's a really good cabling job CSM.....

....if you're inviting cable rats to live in your PC.


----------



## skielbasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skielbasa*
> 
> ... also not NZXT, its a BitFenix Colossus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry, they look very similar when browsing quickly.
Click to expand...

Lol its fine they do look very similar, I think they use the same grommets even.

8penned from my Gummy Powered LTE Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> That's a really good cabling job CSM.....
> ....if you're inviting cable rats to live in your PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10, easy. I don't see why you'd leave your unused HDD-cage in, so my only suggestion would be to remove that to let your GPU breathe a little better.


----------



## audiofreak95

my little server/ backup box


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> my little server/ backup box
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've seen this one before, great job on the cables. It's amazing how you could fit everything so neat in that little case! 9/10 because there's still some unsleeved rainbow.


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> I've seen this one before, great job on the cables. It's amazing how you could fit everything so neat in that little case! 9/10 because there's still some unsleeved rainbow.


I posted it in this thread before







oh well either way it looks nice for not having any sort of cable management whatsoever


----------



## LiquidArrogance

I've been studying this thread for weeks to earn my 10/10 on this build . . .hope I've done so!! Please don't dink me for my light switch / cable on top of the PSU . . . I did my best to make it pretty!
















56k warning . . .


----------



## northbayvallejo

Very nice, 10/10.


----------



## Adrenaline

Yes deffinately worth 10/10 Looks amazing !


----------



## Phelan

10/10 for the one up above me!

How do my cables look now?


----------



## deafboy

Like a rats nest....lol Soooo many cables behind that case


----------



## NFL

eleventy/10...magnificent


----------



## LiquidArrogance

Yay!







Thanks peeps


----------



## brfield

Current case is an Antec 300, just bought an NZXT Phantom waiting on shipping.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I know it sucks, but I tried for forever to do better. This PSU has miles of wiring lol.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiquidArrogance*
> 
> I've been studying this thread for weeks to earn my 10/10 on this build . . .hope I've done so!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't dink me for my light switch / cable on top of the PSU . . . I did my best to make it pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56k warning . . .


























Can you take some pictures with the CCFLs on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brfield*
> 
> I know it sucks, but I tried for forever to do better. This PSU has miles of wiring lol.


Well, that case doesn't have room for a lot of cables... I like the getto piece of tape at the top though


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

My server


----------



## brfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Well, that case doesn't have room for a lot of cables... I like the getto piece of tape at the top though


Yeah, cable management blows.
There used to be a lot more ghetto in there!


----------



## LiquidArrogance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take some pictures with the CCFLs on?


LOL . . . thanks! I was hoping to get at least one drooly smile, I'm honored to get three!
















Took some bathed in red pics last night. Here you go . . .


----------



## mironccr345

^^ That's is great work! Not only does the cable management look outstanding, the entire red/black theme is clean looking. Nice work my friend! 10/10!


----------



## LiquidArrogance

Thank you!!


----------



## phillyd

bump
http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/22400_50#post_17448568


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> my friend and I's Phantom 410 build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


beast 11/10


----------



## phillyd

good job with the spoiler overclocker


----------



## bob808

haha
phillyd- that gets a 9.5 from me. the only cable you see besides the nicely sleeved pci-e cables is the ubs3. nice work dude!

and liquid... nicely done man! i personally like it better without 'too much' red lighting (the first set of pics) but that is what a red/black themed build should lok like









I'm currently still sleeving for my cosmos build..... not having much fun with it either haha


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> haha
> phillyd- that gets a 9.5 from me. the only cable you see besides the nicely sleeved pci-e cables is the ubs3. nice work dude!
> 
> and liquid... nicely done man! i personally like it better without 'too much' red lighting (the first set of pics) but that is what a red/black themed build should lok like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently still sleeving for my cosmos build..... not having much fun with it either haha


thanks bob, usb3 headers suck...they are impossible to bend. but it has a uniform arc so its not bad imo
and the PCI cables were my work


----------



## Nemesis158

New motherboard/processor for my new build http://www.overclock.net/t/1261897/build-log-nemesis-2-0/0_30









still working on side panel cables and finding what i did with my other PCIE slot covers.......


----------



## phillyd

@Nemesis 9.8/10
get those cables behind it taken care of








but i love that Dwood wire cover, great idea!


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> New motherboard/processor for my new build http://www.overclock.net/t/1261897/build-log-nemesis-2-0/0_30
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on side panel cables and finding what i did with my other PCIE slot covers.......


Looks good, I'd say 9.5/10, if you can tighten up those fan cables up the top, it's a 10 from me.
I have to ask though, what's with the positioning of the GPU? It doesn't look like it's getting as much air as it could, where it is.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Looks good, I'd say 9.5/10, if you can tighten up those fan cables up the top, it's a 10 from me.
> I have to ask though, what's with the positioning of the GPU? It doesn't look like it's getting as much air as it could, where it is.


there wasnt any room for it in the top slot, and while i could use the other slots (8x on PCIE 3.0) i decided to stick with the other 16x slot for now.
there is a fan on the side panel that blows air right on to it so its fine


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> New motherboard/processor for my new build http://www.overclock.net/t/1261897/build-log-nemesis-2-0/0_30
> still working on side panel cables and finding what i did with my other PCIE slot covers.......


Didn't you have a metal bracket holding your Noctua cooler up? Do you not need it anymore because you got a new mobo? 9/10 for me!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Didn't you have a metal bracket holding your Noctua cooler up? Do you not need it anymore because you got a new mobo? 9/10 for me!


Yes. that bracket was needed for my FTW3 board because it would not post if it was flexed. the bracket kept it straight by holding that massive heatsink up


----------



## strych9




----------



## bob808

I'll give that picture a 7, as you can see cables through the cable management holes, and in the empty hdd cage area, also what is up with the dangling usb cable coming out from behind the mobo on the bottom. The fan cable going to the cpu cooler needs to be tamed also.

A zip tie around all those cables going into the top 5.25 bay would work wonders.

Lets see a picture showing the whole case, not cropped to show only the top of the psu please.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*


6/10, with a case that large you should be able to do this a little cleaner, +1 on a picture of the whole case.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Just finished my NZXT Phantom What do ya think?


Where can I get good sleeved extensions for my PSU?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Where can I get good sleeved extensions for my PSU?


Bitfenix Alchemy are the best!


----------



## mordocai rp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Where can I get good sleeved extensions for my PSU?


performance-pcs.com
frozencpu.com
etc, nzxt, and alchemy are top quality


----------



## Blaze0303

Thanks gents.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Thanks gents.


+1 for the alchemy's they are extremely nice(see my rig pics in my default album for the blue ones), but if you have the money, have one of the fine gentlemen on the forum make them for you lutro0 is the first to come to mind. and they can be in any color combo your heart desires


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'm surprised no one recommended Lutro0 customs, the best period.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> good job with the spoiler overclocker


sorry i was on my ipad


----------



## phillyd

but what's your rating?


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'm surprised no one recommended Lutro0 customs, the best period.


I heard he is very busy and not accepting orders ATM is this not true?


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I heard he is very busy and not accepting orders ATM is this not true?


He's currently inbetween houses, so righto, not accepting orders.

He should be back in business, soon though!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> but what's your rating?


11/10


----------



## phillyd




----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'm surprised no one recommended Lutro0 customs, the best period.


Lutro0 has a permanent recommendation in my sig, I'm surprised you didn't look at my sig...


----------



## mironccr345

^ Just noticed your a Folding Editor. Congratulations!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ Just noticed your a Folding Editor. Congratulations!


Thanks man


----------



## OverClocker55

Is this safe to run like this? I sold all my cases and packing them up so i'm case-less for now







Also Rate Me!!!! o.0


----------



## pepejovi

As long as that rad doesn't tip over and make the fan hit all the mobo components, you should be fine


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> As long as that rad doesn't tip over and make the fan hit all the mobo components, you should be fine


Thanks


----------



## adam-c

why did you sell all your cases? are you buying something big n fancy


----------



## SenorRed

Seems legit to me. 10/10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> why did you sell all your cases? are you buying something big n fancy


Maybe o.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> Seems legit to me. 10/10
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol thanks would put my 2nd 580 on but my mobo so support sli


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Where can I get good sleeved extensions for my PSU?


For the price, you can't do better than NZXT extensions. They aren't perfect, but they're much more agreeable to the wallet than any other product on the market


----------



## skitzab1

almost done guys cant wait till im finished moving so i can go back to getting jobs done faster


----------



## Kakkilop




----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*


That looks a lot like an old HP cases.

As for cable management I understand how hard it would be,

BUT

Only 6/10

Try putting as many and as much of the cabling in the empty ODD bay.

Oh!!! and clean your CPU heatsink, it is filthy


----------



## Volvo

Rate meh.

PSU: FSP Aurum 700W Non Modular
Case: Fractal Designs Define Mini


----------



## rawfuls

I would give it a 7/10.
Though clean, you're missing GPU power cables, that can really kill a cable management setup.
Those blue cables in the front, are waaay too attracting, and really throw off a look.

However, without the sleeving, I think it was pretty good, given what you had to work with.

Pretty much, there are a ton of colors from the bottom wiring, and whatnot that attract my attention, kills the effect of the actual cable management over the mobo.


----------



## brfield

Your water cooling lines shouldn't cross the whole MoBo. GPU is unplugged.
6/10


----------



## BiscuitHead

My turn!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> I would give it a 7/10.
> Though clean, you're missing GPU power cables, that can really kill a cable management setup.
> Those blue cables in the front, are waaay too attracting, and really throw off a look.
> 
> However, without the sleeving, I think it was pretty good, given what you had to work with.
> 
> Pretty much, there are a ton of colors from the bottom wiring, and whatnot that attract my attention, kills the effect of the actual cable management over the mobo.


the blue cables are the video cables lol


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> My turn!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*






Doesn't look too bad, maybe a 8/10 would look much better with some sleeving, and if you could hide some of those extra little cables at the bottom.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Rate meh.
PSU: FSP Aurum 700W Non Modular
Case: Fractal Designs Define Mini



I'll give that a 7/10 cause I can just imagine what it would look like with the GPU cables while Actually plugged in.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Thanks for the ratings







. But I don't really understand how I'm missing GPU power cables. There are two going right into my GPU. Am I misunderstanding what you guys are trying to tell me?


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> I would give it a 7/10.
> Though clean, you're missing GPU power cables, that can really kill a cable management setup.
> Those blue cables in the front, are waaay too attracting, and really throw off a look.
> However, without the sleeving, I think it was pretty good, given what you had to work with.
> Pretty much, there are a ton of colors from the bottom wiring, and whatnot that attract my attention, kills the effect of the actual cable management over the mobo.


Blue ones are the GPU cables, forgot to plug them in and then I turned on the rig to a whole mass of beeping and no display.








Yep, fan cables are a bit of a pain. They are not long, and being server fans little attention is paid to aesthetics.

Thanks for feedback anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brfield*
> 
> Your water cooling lines shouldn't cross the whole MoBo. GPU is unplugged.
> 6/10


Don't have a choice there bro, if I turned the rad the other way up the 140mm top fan would cease to exist. LGA1366 CPU socket is quite a bit closer to the back of the rig than new sockets these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> the blue cables are the video cables lol


Yep! They are.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'll give that a 7/10 cause I can just imagine what it would look like with the GPU cables while Actually plugged in.


The blue cables there.








The only visible thing back there is the black SATA DVD cable which I didn't really manage to hide.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Ha ha, so I feel like a bit of a ******. I thought the "blue cables" comment was directed toward me. Disregard.









But as such I did a little bit of revising. Cleaned up the cables in the bottom a little. Is it cheating to re-post?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## snipekill2445

lol, I get mixed up sometimes too, makes ya feel like a doofus.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, so I feel like a bit of a ******. I thought the "blue cables" comment was directed toward me. Disregard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as such I did a little bit of revising. Cleaned up the cables in the bottom a little. Is it cheating to re-post?


9/10
route the 24 pin on the lower grommet, tighten those GPU cables, and hide that speaker. other than that sleeving is all you can really do.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## BiscuitHead

YES! Thanks for the 9. If only my PSU were modular I would be all over sleeving it. (You can't sleeve a non-modular can you?)

OC55, can we see a picture that has more of the cables in it? Maybe a top down shot?
From what I can see, I would go with probably a... 7 or 8?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


what happened to that beast you were building? :O


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> If only my PSU were modular I would be all over sleeving it. (You can't sleeve a non-modular can you?)


Sure you can if you dont mind voiding warranties


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to that beast you were building? :O
Click to expand...

Which one?


----------



## phillyd

the 3 GTX 670 4gb one


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the 3 GTX 670 4gb one


o.0 I'm just getting 2 680's and a case from caselabs or something cool


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> YES! Thanks for the 9. If only my PSU were modular I would be all over sleeving it. (You can't sleeve a non-modular can you?)
> OC55, can we see a picture that has more of the cables in it? Maybe a top down shot?
> From what I can see, I would go with probably a... 7 or 8?


What I did is make the wires come out the side instead of the front, then shortened them all and run sleeved extensions. Sorry I don't have a picture of it completed, but if you close you can see the shortened 24 pin and PCIEs. Raidmax makes a lower end "modular" PSU that's modular this same way- with short cables and extensions. Just from the 2 6 pin PCIEs and te 24 pin mobo cable being shortened, you can see how much wiring, on te left, I saved from having to hide behind my mobo while running the sleeved extensions. Imagine the savings from the 2 8 pin PCIEs and the 8 pin EPS I shortened as well as deleting a redundant molex line and SATA line.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Yeah not long after posting this I checked frozencpu. Found some nice 8" extensions I'll probably be getting here pretty soon


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> Yeah not long after posting this I checked frozencpu. Found some nice 8" extensions I'll probably be getting here pretty soon


Yeah I just ordered my Bitfenix EPS extension from them, and previously got my other extensions from them as well. I like xoxide.com and they have a nice following and community on Facebook, but every time I went to order these extensions from them they were out of stock...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> What I did is make the wires come out the side instead of the front, then shortened them all and run sleeved extensions. Sorry I don't have a picture of it completed, but if you close you can see the shortened 24 pin and PCIEs. Raidmax makes a lower end "modular" PSU that's modular this same way- with short cables and extensions. Just from the 2 6 pin PCIEs and te 24 pin mobo cable being shortened, you can see how much wiring, on te left, I saved from having to hide behind my mobo while running the sleeved extensions. Imagine the savings from the 2 8 pin PCIEs and the 8 pin EPS I shortened as well as deleting a redundant molex line and SATA line.


8/10 good work on the cabling


----------



## jcho285

Sorry for bad quality, would rather spend money on computer than a fancy camera








How did I do?


----------



## Phelan

Very nice! 10/10 from me


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Downgraded from my PC-A77 to my PC-6070, this is silent.









Please OCN, rate my cables!!


----------



## axipher

10/10 cables look great


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Downgraded from my PC-A77 to my PC-6070, this is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please OCN, rate my cables!!


Amazing 11/10


----------



## mattyp

There was no was to hide the 4 pin and 8 pin along the top


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no was to hide the 4 pin and 8 pin along the top


Looks great! I'd give it a 9.9/10, mainly cause the color combinations are a bit odd. Disregarding that, you've done incredibly well with the space you have, and it's a 10/10.
For the 4/8-pin, could you try flattening it out and running it directly under the motherboard? Or is there no room for that either?
Anyway, your system looks great!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Downgraded from my PC-A77 to my PC-6070, this is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please OCN, rate my cables!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful! 10/10. Makes me really miss my PC-60. Loved that case. The new version looks even cleaner. Can you show a pic of the back, would love to see how you routed.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Looks great! I'd give it a 9.9/10, mainly cause the color combinations are a bit odd. Disregarding that, you've done incredibly well with the space you have, and it's a 10/10.
> For the 4/8-pin, could you try flattening it out and running it directly under the motherboard? Or is there no room for that either?
> Anyway, your system looks great!


This is rate my cables, not rate my colours lol.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is rate my cables, not rate my colours lol.


And that's why I also gave it a rating disregarding the colour!


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Downgraded from my PC-A77 to my PC-6070, this is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please OCN, rate my cables!!





Acctually love it 10/10


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Acctually love it 10/10


agreed this build is very VERY nice


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Beautiful! 10/10. Makes me really miss my PC-60. Loved that case. The new version looks even cleaner. Can you show a pic of the back, would love to see how you routed.


Thanks! The PC-60, is that the one with a removable motherboard tray? Would love to have that on this. It's funny, i buy a new case now and then, but i always end up using this old instead.









Well, the back isn't as tidy as the front, i guess i could put some cable ties to hold everything together, but the side panel is a tight fit already. All the major cables, such as the 24-pin, 8-pn and all the PCI cables are routed under the motherboard through the CPU cooler backplate hole i did when i used watercooling in the case.











And thanks to everybody else!!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Thanks! The PC-60, is that the one with a removable motherboard tray? Would love to have that on this. It's funny, i buy a new case now and then, but i always end up using this old instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the back isn't as tidy as the front, i guess i could put some cable ties to hold everything together, but the side panel is a tight fit already. All the major cables, such as the 24-pin, 8-pn and all the PCI cables are routed under the motherboard through the CPU cooler backplate hole i did when i used watercooling in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to everybody else!!


Yeah, the PC-60 had the removable tray. It made making the cables perfect quite difficult as you couldn't do much routing through the mobo tray. Nice job on the back. Even without cable ties, it is very clean.

Here was mine:
Original:
Front









Back









Second build:
Front (yes, that is a wire holding the TRUE copper up. That thing was so heavy it would flex the mobo and mobo tray!)









Back









Later as bench rig:
Front









Back


----------



## bob808

quote name="jcho285" url="/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/22480_20#post_17483136"]Sorry for bad quality, would rather spend money on computer than a fancy camera








How did I do?
[/quote]

Sweet Jesus!







Looks great! are those two black wires above your cpu block for fans? 10
Are those Corsairs sleeved cables? looks good!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Downgraded from my PC-A77 to my PC-6070, this is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please OCN, rate my cables!!


Can't possible get much cleaner than that! 9.5








I wouldn't wrap the cables around the fan frame as you have done but it looks super tidy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no was to hide the 4 pin and 8 pin along the top


That look great! I give you a 9.5








I think you should rotate the exhaust fan so the cable is top right so you wouldn't even see it except for where it plugs into the mainboard.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey Badwrench, what is that blue vent cooler you have? What's the name? Cheers.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey Badwrench, what is that blue vent cooler you have? What's the name? Cheers.


It's this one: Antec Vcool. It's the only one I could find that is intake and not exhaust that actually moves some air. It's for sale, but would probably cost more to ship to you than to just find one local.


----------



## mattyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Looks great! I'd give it a 9.9/10, mainly cause the color combinations are a bit odd. Disregarding that, you've done incredibly well with the space you have, and it's a 10/10.
> For the 4/8-pin, could you try flattening it out and running it directly under the motherboard? Or is there no room for that either?
> Anyway, your system looks great!


No room, I tried. And the fans have blue LEDs
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> That look great! I give you a 9.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should rotate the exhaust fan so the cable is top right so you wouldn't even see it except for where it plugs into the mainboard.


I realized that myself after I installed it but the screws are being a pain in my rear and are too weak a metal to redo (need to rethread)


----------



## staryoshi

I used an Antec VCool back when I had an 8800GTS 640MB. They are nice little units. I even got Antec to send me an extension (which made it longer such that it lined up with my 8800's intake) free of charge


----------



## audiofreak95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no was to hide the 4 pin and 8 pin along the top


I have the same case as you what I did was ran the cables behind the tray then through the cpu cutout and under the motherboard and plugged them in and screwed the motherboard down


----------



## theturbofd

Before:









After:


----------



## phillyd

better lighting and close-ups later


----------



## marbleduck

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> better lighting and close-ups later






I like the blues. 9/10, -1 for yellowish lighting. Really nice, cohesive green/blue scheme though










finally, some use gotten out of that world history textbook.


----------



## Furion92

@phillyd: 10/10
@marbleduck: this is rate my cables, not rate my lighting







.. btw: 0/10


----------



## BradleyW

I wish i could run open bench.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I wish i could run open bench.


kids and pets?? lol


----------



## Phelan

Rate my cables now!







Please ignore the power cord, itt'll be replaced with a right-angle power cord and I'll hide the exit wire somehow later.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Rate my cables now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the power cord, itt'll be replaced with a right-angle power cord and I'll hide the exit wire somehow later.


Why would you have the power supply under the drive bay???? 

9/10, i dont like the big gap at the bottom of your case


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Rate my cables now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the power cord, itt'll be replaced with a right-angle power cord and I'll hide the exit wire somehow later.


AWESOME, just get some white stuff to cover those cable management holes in the bottom


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Rate my cables now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the power cord, itt'll be replaced with a right-angle power cord and I'll hide the exit wire somehow later.


Wow, your setup is a prime candidate for a massive rad!
Planning on fitting one in there?
Anyway 10/10, it'll be 11/10 when you change the power cable!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Wow, your setup is a prime candidate for a massive rad!
> Planning on fitting one in there?
> Anyway 10/10, it'll be 11/10 when you change the power cable!


Planning on either dual 480mm rads at te bottom or a cookie jar. Haven't decided which yet







.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Why would you have the power supply under the drive bay????
> 9/10, i dont like the big gap at the bottom of your case


See above post







.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Planning on either dual 480mm rads at te bottom or a cookie jar. Haven't decided which yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ooh, tough decision...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Rate my cables now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the power cord, itt'll be replaced with a right-angle power cord and I'll hide the exit wire somehow later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sweet dude 10/10

whats a cookie jar?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Sorry. Had to do it.


----------



## radarjam

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/920610/width/450/height/496/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Had to do it.


haha I like that, now I want a cookie


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> 
> Sorry. Had to do it.


10/10! cant even see the cables! Good work


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> better lighting and close-ups later


looks great philly! dwoods touch always makes a rig took bad ass









what is that black piece holding up the graphics card?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> I like the blues. 9/10, -1 for yellowish lighting. Really nice, cohesive green/blue scheme though


this isnt a "rate my lighting" thread. I know how to take pics, it just takes 30 minutes to do and is a pain.
I'll take the 10 thought








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> looks great philly! dwoods touch always makes a rig took bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is that black piece holding up the graphics card?


thanks man








And its the Power Color Powerjack


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its the Power Color Powerjack


sweet, a friend of mine might need one of those for his iceQ


----------



## mattyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> I have the same case as you what I did was ran the cables behind the tray then through the cpu cutout and under the motherboard and plugged them in and screwed the motherboard down


The cable sleeving make them too thick
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here....


8.5/10 the wires should be pulled a little tighter (just a little to get the slack out) and some of them are showing from behind the motherboard tray. Also what case is that?


----------



## radarjam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyp*
> 
> The cable sleeving make them too thick
> 8.5/10 the wires should be pulled a little tighter (just a little to get the slack out) and some of them are showing from behind the motherboard tray. Also what case is that?


Oh gee yeah you're right lol thanks for the suggestion. it's a Fractal Arc midi case


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Please rate my cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So nice







9/10...10/10 with single sleeved cables, but I know you're planning on that in the future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> better lighting and close-ups later
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original


Is it just an optical illusion? That tubing looks kinked there (I circled it in yellow)








Sticking to the topic though and rating the cables, solid 9/10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Rate my cables now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the power cord, itt'll be replaced with a right-angle power cord and I'll hide the exit wire somehow later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, 9.5/10. I like how you even took the time to tuck all the front panel cables up and behind the motherboard nice and neat. That void at the bottom though, would be nice if you could work something in there.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Is it just an optical illusion? That tubing looks kinked there (I circled it in yellow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking to the topic though and rating the cables, solid 9/10.


yeah it is a small bit, but I'm going to move up the res and redo the tubing.


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys you missed me


----------



## radarjam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys you missed me


Dat case♥


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> Looks great, 9.5/10. I like how you even took the time to tuck all the front panel cables up and behind the motherboard nice and neat. That void at the bottom though, would be nice if you could work something in there.


Trust me I will; I was just making room for dual 480mm radiators







.


----------



## jayhay

I posted this up a while ago and didn't get much feedback. So here we go again! Just a clean and simple build. Black, white with a touch of chrome. I removed the front hd cages (drilled the rivets) and mounted a 200mm fan uptop with the help of rubber screws. Hope ya'll like it.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> I posted this up a while ago and didn't get much feedback. So here we go again! Just a clean and simple build. Black, white with a touch of chrome. I removed the front hd cages (drilled the rivets) and mounted a 200mm fan uptop with the help of rubber screws. Hope ya'll like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 10/10


Damn, thanks! 10/10 for an air cooler FTW! I just wish my psu and case i/o connector cables were fully sleeved, but I think it looks good anyways







Btw, my eps connector that you can't see is sleeved in black. Also, the fan controller cable running over the psu is now sleeved. Thanks for the feedback man!


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: This is superb 10/10! The sata cables are even lined up in a clean and organized way. Nice job!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Downgraded from my PC-A77 to my PC-6070, this is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please OCN, rate my cables!!


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Thanks a lot!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> I posted this up a while ago and didn't get much feedback. So here we go again! Just a clean and simple build. Black, white with a touch of chrome. I removed the front hd cages (drilled the rivets) and mounted a 200mm fan uptop with the help of rubber screws. Hope ya'll like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like this, the only changes I would make would be to cover the colored cables at the bottom with some electrical tape and to tear off the 850W sticker, or cover it with that same black tape. its far too yellow









other wise 9.5 out of 10


----------



## mattyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> I posted this up a while ago and didn't get much feedback. So here we go again! Just a clean and simple build. Black, white with a touch of chrome. I removed the front hd cages (drilled the rivets) and mounted a 200mm fan uptop with the help of rubber screws. Hope ya'll like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 Sleeve the cables coming from the PSU and the rest of the showing cables and you got yourself a 10


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Thanks PCmike! Im definitely going to get some black or blue extensions. But i'm going to wait until they go on sale.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> So nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10...10/10 with single sleeved cables, but I know you're planning on that in the future.
> Is it just an optical illusion? That tubing looks kinked there (I circled it in yellow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking to the topic though and rating the cables, solid 9/10.
> 
> Looks great, 9.5/10. I like how you even took the time to tuck all the front panel cables up and behind the motherboard nice and neat. That void at the bottom though, would be nice if you could work something in there.


----------



## brfield

New case has arrived, everything rebuilt and transferred over. Lots of work getting all the wires to fit behind the tray.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> -snip-
> Looks great, 9.5/10. I like how you even took the time to tuck all the front panel cables up and behind the motherboard nice and neat. That void at the bottom though, would be nice if you could work something in there.


I have some more to do yet, and the PSU cover has a little hole for the front panel wires so they're just tucked in to that







and the void is just to make it clean, I'm going to have blue LED's behind the flame.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have some more to do yet, and the PSU cover has a little hole for the front panel wires so they're just tucked in to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the void is just to make it clean, I'm going to have blue LED's behind the flame.


That was actually my original post in reference to the build done by *Phelan*. When mironccr345 replied to my post rating his cable, for some reason included your picture and the quotes for everything else, including the one that had been below Phelan's build, but when he quoted removed Phelan's picture and kept yours.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have some more to do yet, and the PSU cover has a little hole for the front panel wires so they're just tucked in to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the void is just to make it clean, I'm going to have blue LED's behind the flame.
> 
> 
> 
> That was actually my original post in reference to the build done by *Phelan*. When mironccr345 replied to my post rating his cable, for some reason included your picture and the quotes for everything else, including the one that had been below Phelan's build, but when he quoted removed Phelan's picture and kept yours.
Click to expand...

he fixed it, when I saw it the comment was in the spoiler with my pic


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


10/10


----------



## mxfreek09

The new case makes a little bit of a difference.

Before:










After:


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

9/10


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*


easily a 10/10 holy hell you did an amazing job mate!


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Very sick, 10/10!


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> The new case makes a little bit of a difference.
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:





Looks really good, if i were you i would either sharpie or electrical tape the psu wires so they are blacked out and match everything else, i say 9.8/10.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you sleeve your cables yourself?


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Looks really good, if i were you i would either sharpie or electrical tape the psu wires so they are blacked out and match everything else, i say 9.8/10.


Thank You, As obvious as it is, I didn't even think about using electrical tape. I would eventually like to sleeve everything but I would really like to get some practice on an old psu first. If i take my time im sure that electrical tape would be a decent temporary solution though.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Nope. I dont have time to sleeve cables


----------



## ne0h

Just working with what I've got for now. Planning to get a modular PSU when I do the major build of the system.

Plan is to do a modular PSU, colour variant individual and grouped sleeving, sleeve every cable in the system to match. Spray various parts of the case and components with Sikkens Rally Black. I'm trying to find some one to do a window in the side panel, but I need to find a replacement side panel first. I've also got a block, pump, and rad on the way. I'm going to be giving my optical drive a very special hiding place.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ne0h*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just working with what I've got for now. Planning to get a modular PSU when I do the major build of the system.
> Plan is to do a modular PSU, colour variant individual and grouped sleeving, sleeve every cable in the system to match. Spray various parts of the case and components with Sikkens Rally Black. I'm trying to find some one to do a window in the side panel, but I need to find a replacement side panel first. I've also got a block, pump, and rad on the way. I'm going to be giving my optical drive a very special hiding place.


Speaking of windows. With the way you have your hard drives mounted it would be really cool if you were to do something like this:






BTW, Great job with your cables, i would have been pulling my hair out with wiring up the hard drives. 9.5/10 ( <= thats motivation so that I can see the case when you finish your plans with it







)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Hey Laz, I thought all you did was post in off topic threads







9/10 on the cables I would say, not really digging the mismatched cards though, just my


----------



## macarule

Sleeves finally arrived







rate it properly now?


















http://s


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hey Laz, I thought all you did was post in off topic threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10 on the cables I would say, not really digging the mismatched cards though, just my


lol you can look at my rep and see thats false. ive actually stopped posting in ot now.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> lol you can look at my rep and see thats false. ive actually stopped posting in ot now.


It's hard to miss, I have seen it.







Just kinda pulling your leg there...OT will miss you


----------



## mattyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Sleeves finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate it properly now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s


Pretty pretty computer!!! 9.5/10, the only thing keeping you from 10/10 is the PSU should be sleeved and maybe pull the PCIe wires a little (very little) tighter


----------



## Pittster

Since I got my new Gigabyte GTX670 OC I Decided to Do a tidy up of the wiring, put a black 24 PIN extension in and have a 6 & 8 Pin extension coming, also tapped the and cables that weren't black up.

Case looks so empty now without the GTX 280's.

I was also going to get a backplate for the GPU back I don't think its worth it cause you can barely see the PCB and it matches the Asus board.

Anyway what do ya reckon.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^^

Pretty clean!

That's a 10 imo.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Since I got my new Gigabyte GTX670 OC I Decided to Do a tidy up of the wiring, put a black 24 PIN extension in and have a 6 & 8 Pin extension coming, also tapped the and cables that weren't black up.
> Case looks so empty now without the GTX 280's.
> I was also going to get a backplate for the GPU back I don't think its worth it cause you can barely see the PCB and it matches the Asus board.
> Anyway what do ya reckon.





That looks killer, 10/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*


Nice Job! 10/10 looks great


----------



## mattyp

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Since I got my new Gigabyte GTX670 OC I Decided to Do a tidy up of the wiring, put a black 24 PIN extension in and have a 6 & 8 Pin extension coming, also tapped the and cables that weren't black up.
> Case looks so empty now without the GTX 280's.
> I was also going to get a backplate for the GPU back I don't think its worth it cause you can barely see the PCB and it matches the Asus board.
> Anyway what do ya reckon.






9.9/10 sorry I prefer real sleaving to tape, but it does look nice!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Since I got my new Gigabyte GTX670 OC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I Decided to Do a tidy up of the wiring, put a black 24 PIN extension in and have a 6 & 8 Pin extension coming, also tapped the and cables that weren't black up.
> Case looks so empty now without the GTX 280's.
> I was also going to get a backplate for the GPU back I don't think its worth it cause you can barely see the PCB and it matches the Asus board.
> Anyway what do ya reckon.


cables look great 9.5/10, just cause you can still see the colored wires at the bottom and it will look even better when you get those sleeves in the mail.

how does your new card run vs your two 280's?


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Downgraded from my PC-A77 to my PC-6070, this is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please OCN, rate my cables!!


10/10. Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Maximus4




----------



## Tabinhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus4*


Easily 10.1/10


----------



## Adrenaline

Was pretty hard to hide cables i managed to hide as many as possible -

-

There wasn't anywhere to hide the 8pin


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Easily 10.1/10


Thx


----------



## Tabinhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Was pretty hard to hide cables i managed to hide as many as possible -
> -
> There wasn't anywhere to hide the 8pin


Considering thats a non modular PSU and the case seems to have no cable managment that is pretty decent IMO.

8/10


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus4*


9.9/10

Almost perfect, you just need to sleeve the wire on that gentle typhoon... or just re-position the fan so it doesn't show


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Note bad, and by the looks of it, the PSU is semi modular/modular. You can bring all the wires through the cutout hole on the bottom of the 5.25 bay, then route your cables that way. You can possibly hide your 8pin behind the mobo if it's long enough. Nice job though 7.5/10. I know you can do



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Was pretty hard to hide cables i managed to hide as many as possible -
> -
> There wasn't anywhere to hide the 8pin


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^^
> Pretty clean!
> That's a 10 imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> That looks killer, 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Nice Job! 10/10 looks great


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyp*
> 
> 9.9/10 sorry I prefer real sleaving to tape, but it does look nice!


Yeah If I could be bothered to sleeve I would do it but there is so little gain for the effort. Even getting the sleeved extensions is going overboard because no one really looks in the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> cables look great 9.5/10, just cause you can still see the colored wires at the bottom and it will look even better when you get those sleeves in the mail.
> how does your new card run vs your two 280's?


Yeah I black taped the cables out of the power supply but you can still see the yellow core's through the sleeve. Got a 8 pin 12V for the Mobo & 6pin 8pin PCIE cables coming I think that will pretty much do it.

280's in SLI vs 670 is about double the frames in most games it runs 20 deg cooler and I cant hear it, where the 280's sounded like a jet when gaming. They were good value for how long they lasted


----------



## Maximus4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> 9.9/10
> Almost perfect, you just need to sleeve the wire on that gentle typhoon... or just re-position the fan so it doesn't show


hehe yea I will. I did it but I removed it cus it was not perfect. Need to get some heatsrhink that goes over the connector


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Okay thanks i will look at sorting the wires out tomorrow









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Considering thats a non modular PSU and the case seems to have no cable managment that is pretty decent IMO.
> 8/10


This is a semi modular power suplly but yeah there isnt any cable managment , thanks for 8


----------



## jvkua

http://cdn.overclock.net/0/0c/600x448px-LL-0cbd0f04_AwCaHU-CMAAPnB2.jpeg

Help?


----------



## jjsoviet

Go easy on me, I just built it.













It's a nightmare trying to fit all the cables in there. Should have bought the AX650 sleeved cables instead of relying on the Alchemy extensions, which made everything absurdly long and difficult to manage.


----------



## mattyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Go easy on me, I just built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nightmare trying to fit all the cables in there. Should have bought the AX650 sleeved cables instead of relying on the Alchemy extensions, which made everything absurdly long and difficult to manage.


That is just beautiful 10/10


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Go easy on me, I just built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nightmare trying to fit all the cables in there. Should have bought the AX650 sleeved cables instead of relying on the Alchemy extensions, which made everything absurdly long and difficult to manage.





Very nice 10/10











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvkua*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/0/0c/600x448px-LL-0cbd0f04_AwCaHU-CMAAPnB2.jpeg
> Help?





Not too bad 8/10


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Go easy on me, I just built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nightmare trying to fit all the cables in there. Should have bought the AX650 sleeved cables instead of relying on the Alchemy extensions, which made everything absurdly long and difficult to manage.


Why is that 680 in the bottom slot? Nice Cables!


----------



## BradleyW

Turn that Rad around and put the 680 in the top slot. Better cooling, looks and performance right there!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Turn that Rad around and put the 680 in the top slot. Better cooling, looks and performance right there!


Does putting the 680 on the top slot make it look better? :O

I decided to place it in the bottom slot to not interfere with my H60's pipes. And may I ask what orientation would be best for the cooler? I've always thought that this is the usual way most closed-loop systems are installed. Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Does putting the 680 on the top slot make it look better? :O
> I decided to place it in the bottom slot to not interfere with my H60's pipes. And may I ask what orientation would be best for the cooler? I've always thought that this is the usual way most closed-loop systems are installed. Thanks.


Turn the Rad so the pipes don't block the top slot. The top slot is full 16x so the 680 should perform slightly more optimally. Also Corsair say to install the Rad in the way I've suggested.

It's just a suggestion


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Turn the Rad so the pipes don't block the top slot. The top slot is full 16x so the 680 should perform slightly more optimally. Also Corsair say to install the Rad in the way I've suggested.
> It's just a suggestion


I see. Never knew that the position of the GPU matters, since I thought both are the same PCI-E 3.0 16x slots.

In which direction should I turn my rad, by the way?


----------



## BradleyW

180 degrees, so the pipes are at the top of the Rad. Make sure the pipes don't cross over each other.


----------



## CodofMC

Here's my rig, no sleeving at all so it's not exactly appealing to the eye. The 5570 is soon to be replaced with a 6950 once it gets shipped.


----------



## macarule

didnt get much feedback guys







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Sleeves finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate it properly now?


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> 10/10. Stunningly beautiful.


Thanks mate!


----------



## majesticcow

just finished today hows it lookin


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Not bad, but their is room for improvement. 7.5/10



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Here's my rig, no sleeving at all so it's not exactly appealing to the eye. The 5570 is soon to be replaced with a 6950 once it gets shipped.








Spoiler: Those cables look legit. Nice work. 10/10.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> didnt get much feedback guys








Spoiler: The cables look pretty clean 9/10. Straighten out the GPU connectors and add some zip ties and its10/10 for me. whats the deal with the 180mm/200mm fan set up? Also your sig rig states GTX 560??



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> just finished today hows it lookin


----------



## majesticcow

I will have to change my sig kinda forgot about it. tryed thinking outside the box for fan mounting.


----------



## Adrenaline

Old -


New -


The only annoying wires to hide where the 8pin Cpu power conector , Gpu fan Wire and the small fan wire running along the bottom of the case









I took out the sdd / hdd mount and stuffed all the lose wires that where every where in there -


----------



## BradleyW

That's a good improvement! I can't rate, because I don't know your old score.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That's a good improvement! I can't rate, because I don't know your old score.


Thanks , and i think 1 was 7.5 and another person rated 8


----------



## BradleyW

I will give 8.75.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Sleeves finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate it properly now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why are you not using the cable management holes? 8/10


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Why are you not using the cable management holes? 8/10


So he can get a smooth cuirl on the pci-e wires rather than having a bend? Maybe?


----------



## Jeppzer

I don't like the long curve, rather see a short one.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I don't like the long curve, rather see a short one.


It is a good job it's not your rig lol.


----------



## Jeppzer

But I'm the one rating.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> just finished today hows it lookin


Going to say 9.5/10 on the wiring...

but man that picture is busy...lol


----------



## BradleyW

Is that fan the wrong way around on the CPU heatsink?
Edit: And that fan near the botton front?


----------



## majesticcow

no i turned it around and saw a 7c increase in temps and yes the the bottom one is backwards whoops ill go change that now see if temps are better


----------



## Simplynicko

i am not a fan of the hanging fans. takes off 2 points of my /10 rating. another 1 point for not sleeving the cables, 1 more point off for lack of color coordination, you are down to 6/10. could have been 8/10


----------



## majesticcow

but it works


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> but it works


When facing the correct way


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> but it works


From my own tests when I had a 280 sli setup the only benefit from a fan feeding air into my cards was when mounted here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















When mounted in the orientation you had it made 1 deg difference where as from the side it made 5 deg difference.

Also normally a push setup on a CPU cooler works better than pull.


----------



## majesticcow

saw minus 3c on the video card when facing the right way lol


----------



## Simplynicko

if you want points for ghetto rigs and "it works" post your photos on http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/0_100

this place is for beautiful looking cases!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> i am not a fan of the hanging fans. takes off 2 points of my /10 rating. another 1 point for not sleeving the cables, 1 more point off for lack of color coordination, you are down to 6/10. could have been 8/10


This is a "Rate My Cables" thread, why are you taking off points that don't apply to the topic. I understand recommendations and constructive criticism are welcome, but no need to DB about it.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> if you want points for ghetto rigs and "it works" post your photos on http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/0_100
> *this place is for beautiful looking cases!!!*


It's actually to rate peoples cable management, and have your own cable management rated. For instance:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> just finished today hows it lookin


I'd rate that a 9.5/10, I'd give it a 10 if you tighten up the GPU power cables a bit, particularly the bottom ones.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> if you want points for ghetto rigs and "it works" post your photos on http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/0_100
> *this place is for beautiful looking cases!!!*


This place if for *anyone* who wants their cables rated. You don't like someone's cables, simply rate it, no need to throw them under the bus and tell them to carry their a** to the ghetto rig thread. Low blow like that make you feel good about yourself?


----------



## Prpntblr95

Posted a few months back, new mobo, painted the case black, got rid of the LED's, new psu and a few other things.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> Posted a few months back, new mobo, painted the case black, got rid of the LED's, new psu and a few other things.


9.5/10 that white cable is distracting haha

I had to cut that grill up top to fit that h100 for push pull


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## pbaines

My babies <3
What's the rating


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

mother of god... 11/10


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbaines*
> 
> My babies <3
> What's the rating


I have to agree with Eol, 11/10.

I can't find one bad thing about either of those 2 pictures. I got all my cords zip tied too in the back









Also may I ask what 2 cases those are?


----------



## pbaines

Wow, 11... out of 10?!

Thanksguys!









I built the first rig (NZXT Phantom) last year, modified it to a good level!

then

I have built the Switch 810 build, over the past 3 months.

BUT NOW! will be making a custom desk, so these builds will always mean so much to me, i LOVE to mod


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbaines*
> 
> Wow, 11... out of 10?!
> Thanksguys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built the first rig (NZXT Phantom) last year, modified it to a good level!
> then
> I have built the Switch 810 build, over the past 3 months.
> BUT NOW! will be making a custom desk, so these builds will always mean so much to me, i LOVE to mod


Well this is OCN so you are in teh correct place if you love to mod









I'm thinking about getting the Switch 810 for my next build, but I don't plan to water cool just run my 2700k with my H100


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbaines*
> 
> My babies <3
> What's the rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: His babies


Very clean, 9/10 on the cables.








Side note, and I've wondered this since seeing your build in the Switch 810 thread, why is the front 360 leaning back?


----------



## Pittster

The ONLY thing is the sleeved cables don't sit nicely next to each other really obvious on the green sleeve BUT everything else is perfecto. 9.999999999999/10


----------



## pbaines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very clean, 9/10 on the cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, and I've wondered this since seeing your build in the Switch 810 thread, why is the front 360 leaning back?


yeah, never could get those god damn green cables aligned perfectly >.<

Ahh, they lean back because the fan controller hits it at the top, its a pain in the arse i know. But only noticable when side pannel is off.
Have learnt my lesson, and in the Phantom 410 being build atm, everything will be flush, and 90/180 degrees


----------



## Nillus

Be nice! I still need to sleeve the front panel connectors but this is my build so far.


----------



## OverClocker55

No one rated me


----------



## BradleyW

I would say 10 because you have done a great job.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I would say 10 because you have done a great job.


Thanks


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Why are you not using the cable management holes? 8/10


because the cables actually look messier using them, as the cables aren't that flexible...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So he can get a smooth cuirl on the pci-e wires rather than having a bend? Maybe?


exactly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It is a good job it's not your rig lol.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillus*
> 
> Be nice! I still need to sleeve the front panel connectors but this is my build so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm a big fan of the red/black color scheme. Real nice tube work there. 10/10









By the way, what's that plate beside the PSU? I love how it covers the power cables - I want one!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the red/black color scheme. Real nice tube work there. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what's that plate beside the PSU? I love how it covers the power cables - I want one!


It comes with the HAF-X.


----------



## Aramaki23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> That's my HAF-X RIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for comments


i love this!!!!!! red and black is always best


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Nice choice for a PSU. I'd rate a 9/10. I see a ribbon cable and a sata cable that can be cleaned up. Other than that, nice job.



Posted a few months back, new mobo, painted the case black, got rid of the LED's, new psu and a few other things.

[/quote]





Spoiler: Clean up the cable connectors on the GPU and it's a 9/10. Only cause the little fan wires on the heat-sink are a little distracting and the molex cable in front of your SSD is out of place.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> 9.5/10 that white cable is distracting haha
> I had to cut that grill up top to fit that h100 for push pull








Spoiler: Finally got a case. Nice work with the cable management. Clean lines and proper amount of zip ties. The cable extension look a little rough, but it's a 9.5/10 for me.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*








Spoiler: The phantom is pretty clean looking, can't really see any cables and the ones I can see are spot on, 10/10. The S810 is a little hard to rate. The sleeved cables look great, but the GPU and the 24pin cables look like they can be cleaned up a bit. Maybe layering the 24pin cables for a cleaner look and adding some zip-ties the GPU cables to prevent it from saging?? Other than that, a 9.5/10! You have some nice rigs!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbaines*
> 
> My babies <3
> What's the rating








Spoiler: That looks a lot better! 9/10. You can still improve. I have the same case, so I know how hard it is to hide those cables. Have you tired running the 8pin behind the mobo?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Old -
> 
> New -
> 
> The only annoying wires to hide where the 8pin Cpu power conector , Gpu fan Wire and the small fan wire running along the bottom of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took out the sdd / hdd mount and stuffed all the lose wires that where every where in there -








Spoiler: Nice work and a beast rig! 9.5/10! The only suggestion I have is making your GPU cables look a little more uniform.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillus*
> 
> Be nice! I still need to sleeve the front panel connectors but this is my build so far.


----------



## ShadowEW

This is my latest attempt at rewiring the internals.


















It's somewhat better than my first attempt:


Spoiler: Attempt 1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well, here's an updated picture of mine. (I really REALLY wish the HDDs didn't face into the case, but rather to the back panel.. Would be so much neater ;~;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore the dust, I promise I've cleaned that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I dont have a picture of the back of the motherboard/case unfortunately.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aramaki23*
> 
> i love this!!!!!! red and black is always best


See how mironccr345 just did?^^ You should follow his lead and use spoilers when appropriate.

Please


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> It comes with the HAF-X.


Aww man, I'd love to have one on my rig.


----------



## Nillus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the red/black color scheme. Real nice tube work there. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what's that plate beside the PSU? I love how it covers the power cables - I want one!


Thanks!









Its just something that came with the HAF-X case. I guess its just called a PSU cover or something along those lines.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillus*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just something that came with the HAF-X case. I guess its just called a PSU cover or something along those lines.


Too bad most I've seen are custom built with sheet benders, which I have none. If there's anyone willing to sell some, I'll splurge on it.


----------



## roskof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillus*
> 
> Be nice! I still need to sleeve the front panel connectors but this is my build so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If it's not too much work you could try running the cables between the motherboard and the motherboard tray as I've done so in my previous builds (see pic below). I personally wouldn't take my computer apart just to perform this but I usually just run them prior to placing the motherboard in.









I will still give you 10/10 nice rig!


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> No one rated me


because its the same as the last 10 times


----------



## BradleyW

Great to see some excellent looking rigs!


----------



## roskof

Please rate my wife's computer cable management:







A few updates on mine:


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Please rate my wife's computer cable management:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few updates on mine:


10/10 for both


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> No one rated me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because its the same as the last 10 times
Click to expand...

No I got sleeves and black sleeves for power and usb/audio


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Please rate my wife's computer cable management:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few updates on mine:


I might steal the splitting the 24 cables into 3 sixes, thats a cool idea.

both look great by the way, 10's.


----------



## Furion92

@roskof: you've got 2 10/10s there









@.theMetal: so close... do the math again


----------



## candy_van

Eh what the heck I'll throw mine in.
Just finished a case swap into a Fractal Arc Mini...sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## BradleyW

10!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> @.theMetal: so close... do the math again


hahaha I'm a computer science major. I can't do math.









I'll split into 3 8's like you. or maybe even 4 6's. <- I originally had six in my mind cause my gpu's each have two 6's running to them.


----------



## BradleyW

Looking good Candy Van! See you on the USA thread tonight.


----------



## Nillus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> If it's not too much work you could try running the cables between the motherboard and the motherboard tray as I've done so in my previous builds (see pic below). I personally wouldn't take my computer apart just to perform this but I usually just run them prior to placing the motherboard in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still give you 10/10 nice rig!


That loos insanely neat! I've got to pull my rig apart in the coming weeks so I can add the 680 waterblocks so I'll do it then and post results!

Thanks for the rating and the suggestion


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Please rate my wife's computer cable management:
> 
> 
> 
> A few updates on mine:






Absolutely 11/10 for both! Excellent job


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbaines*
> 
> My babies <3
> What's the rating





I dig the black and green theme, it looks killer, 10/10!


----------



## Dirtyworks

Obviously its not done. I just finished sleeving and I'm pretty sure this is how cable management is going to be.


I'll post again if I change my mind.

PS
I don't believe in trying to hide as much of the cables as possible. In fact, I think those rigs in a mid-tower with the bare minimum of components, with cables you can barely see, look pretty boring.

EDIT:
Who says VGA cables have to come from the other side/behind the motherboard?










Because I changed my mind so soon, I just decided to edit my post.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

if that isnt a 10 don't know what it is..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Is that CPU fan the wrong way?


----------



## Dirtyworks

So I changed my mind








http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/22660#post_17567204


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> Obviously its not done. I just finished sleeving and I'm pretty sure this is how cable management is going to be.
> 
> I'll post again if I change my mind.
> PS
> I don't believe in trying to hide as much of the cables as possible. In fact, I think those rigs in a mid-tower with the bare minimum of components, with cables you can barely see, look pretty boring.
> EDIT:
> Who says VGA cables have to come from the other side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I changed my mind so soon, I just decided to edit my post.






I'll give you a 9.9/10. Only thing I see needing some "improvement" is tightening up your PWM fan wire or maybe somehow sticking it under the mobo, and tightening up the 8pin CPU power connector.
You sure those 12v power cables aren't pulling down the gpu's a bit? It kinda looks like it to me... Really like the multi-color paracord too!


----------



## BradleyW

I must say, the cables do look great!


----------



## sametc1903

i was gonna post mine then i saw the pics








awesome works people


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sametc1903*
> 
> i was gonna post mine then i saw the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome works people


What's the reason for this big smile







?
Post your cables I dare you .


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is that CPU fan the wrong way?


ram clearance


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

here is mine, rate away.




Around the back


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> ram clearance


But the Rear is extracting the air that the CPU fan is trying to get hold of?


----------



## TFL Replica

@Bitemarks: Gorgeous, 9.5/10


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But the Rear is extracting the air that the CPU fan is trying to get hold of?


pulling air through it, then into the exhuast fan.

@bites - doesnt get better than that really


----------



## BradleyW

It will beform better push air through though? (Yes i get the RAM clearence)


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> pulling air through it, then into the exhuast fan.
> @bites - doesnt get better than that really


I am pretty sure that the fan works better pushing the air through the fins of the CPU cooler, not trying to pull it.

Have you tried testing the fan on the other side?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

most likely. I dont OC this chip, its rather special.

it sits at 22c all cores.

fan wont fit on other side. doesnt matter. i could run it passive if i wanted to....


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> here is mine, rate away.
> 
> 
> Around the back












Nice and clean heck you could even eat off it!


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'll give you a 9.9/10. Only thing I see needing some "improvement" is tightening up your PWM fan wire or maybe somehow sticking it under the mobo, and tightening up the 8pin CPU power connector.
> *You sure those 12v power cables aren't pulling down the gpu's a bit?* It kinda looks like it to me... Really like the multi-color paracord too!


If anything they are pushing up on the cards. I don't have enough length in the PWM wire to move it, unfortunately.

The sleeving really does look great, huh?


----------



## Phelan

just got my right-angle PSU cable in. What do you guys think? Hopefully I can start picking up the rads and other parts for the full loop soon







.









Here's an overall shot. The blue tape on the back is temporary







.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> just got my right-angle PSU cable in. What do you guys think? Hopefully I can start picking up the rads and other parts for the full loop soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, it's gonna be awesome with the full loop!


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> just got my right-angle PSU cable in. What do you guys think? Hopefully I can start picking up the rads and other parts for the full loop soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an overall shot. The blue tape on the back is temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Looks cool, Interesting PSU placement, 10/10, i like seeing something original, will be awesome looking after full loop is installed.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Looks cool, Interesting PSU placement, 10/10, i like seeing something original, will be awesome looking after full loop is installed.


Thanks! The plan is some sort of GPU block (and maybe a different GPU), Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU block/pump, FrozenQ T virus res and dual Swiftech 420QP 480 mm radiators side by side in the bottom with 4 NZXT 120 mm fans on each, mounted on the inside. I'm going to cut out the bottom of the mobo tray and the side panels for more ventilation as necessary. Overkill, but AWESOME.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> here is mine, rate away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the back


Nice looking build, I like the color scheme







Strictly rating the cables though, I would say about 8/10. The cables coming out of the back and into the card could be cleaned up and tightened. If you wouldn't have shown the back I would say 9/10, but it's kind of a mess back there. I know you probably did the best you could considering what you were working with back there in regards to cable management, just all that tape though


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome Sauce. What are you hiding with the angled shot.







9.5/10!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> Obviously its not done. I just finished sleeving and I'm pretty sure this is how cable management is going to be.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post again if I change my mind.
> PS
> I don't believe in trying to hide as much of the cables as possible. In fact, I think those rigs in a mid-tower with the bare minimum of components, with cables you can barely see, look pretty boring.
> EDIT:
> Who says VGA cables have to come from the other side/behind the motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I changed my mind so soon, I just decided to edit my post.


The cable management is super clean! But Im not a fan of that type of sleeving. But, very well executed 10/10!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> here is mine, rate away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the back


The TJ-07, still one of the best water cooling case's to date, imo. You did a nice job, I had to check out your build log to see what kind of work was put into the rig. All around 9/10. I agree with PCmoddermike and the cable extension, which you can see in the second pic.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> just got my right-angle PSU cable in. What do you guys think? Hopefully I can start picking up the rads and other parts for the full loop soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an overall shot. The blue tape on the back is temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job! Super clean and I like that color on those extension. 10/10!


----------



## l3eans

Took 3 days to sleeve


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 3 days to sleeve


Looking good!
For the sleeving it's a 9.5/10, nice job!
For the cable management I'd say 8/10, I'd suggest you tighten up the GPU power cables, and try to hide the fan cable up top.


----------



## bob808

I give it a solid 9. -1 point for the cables wrapped around the fan frames and the little bit of rainbow in the top right corner.

I finally finished sleeving mine a few days back (first time sleeving). Please rate!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

apart from that loop being amazing. it is amazing 10/10 for cables


----------



## Katcilla

You know it's a 10/10... you've got MotM in the bag!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I give it a solid 9. -1 point for the cables wrapped around the fan frames and the little bit of rainbow in the top right corner.
> I finally finished sleeving mine a few days back (first time sleeving). Please rate!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Wow!


Absolutely 10/10, bravo. Sleeving looks very nicely done and everything is tucked nice and neat.








Also aside from the cables, the loop itself looks great, I love the look of the copper tubing.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*


I need to change underwear.
FINALLY someone who seems to agree with my stance that hoses do not belong in custom loops. GO TUBING!

I love you so much. 99/10.


----------



## Ironkidz

Here is my x79 build. I did something I have never seen anyone do with the drive bay on the 800d so let me know what you think!

Case: Corsair 800d
CPU: 3930k @ 5ghz
RAM: 16gb's 1866 Corsair Dominator GT
MOBO: Asus RIVE
GPU's: 2 x gtx590 in quad sli
HardDrives: 4x Patriot Torqx SSD's in Raid 0
PSU: Corsair AX1200
Cooling: Koolance and EK waterblocks, and 3 XSPC Rads - 120,240,360 with Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans. Koolance RP-452X2 res/pumps


----------



## Furion92

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironkidz*
> 
> Here is my x79 build. I did something I have never seen anyone do with the drive bay on the 800d so let me know what you think!
> Case: Corsair 800d
> CPU: 3930k @ 5ghz
> RAM: 16gb's 1866 Corsair Dominator GT
> MOBO: Asus RIVE
> GPU's: 2 x gtx590 in quad sli
> HardDrives: 4x Patriot Torqx SSD's in Raid 0
> PSU: Corsair AX1200
> Cooling: Koolance and EK waterblocks, and 3 XSPC Rads - 120,240,360 with Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans. Koolance RP-452X2 res/pumps






You know that it's called "rate my *cables*", right?








Would be nice to see a pic where they are actually visible.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ironkidz*
> 
> Here is my x79 build. I did something I have never seen anyone do with the drive bay on the 800d so let me know what you think!
> Case: Corsair 800d
> CPU: 3930k @ 5ghz
> RAM: 16gb's 1866 Corsair Dominator GT
> MOBO: Asus RIVE
> GPU's: 2 x gtx590 in quad sli
> HardDrives: 4x Patriot Torqx SSD's in Raid 0
> PSU: Corsair AX1200
> Cooling: Koolance and EK waterblocks, and 3 XSPC Rads - 120,240,360 with Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans. Koolance RP-452X2 res/pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that it's called "rate my *cables*", right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to see a pic where they are actually visible.
Click to expand...

this.. cant see jack tits..


----------



## MunneY

I think I'm missing the cables for the 6 miles of tubing....

oh and the lack of "natural" light


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironkidz*
> 
> Here is my x79 build. I did something I have never seen anyone do with the drive bay on the 800d so let me know what you think!
> Case: Corsair 800d
> CPU: 3930k @ 5ghz
> RAM: 16gb's 1866 Corsair Dominator GT
> MOBO: Asus RIVE
> GPU's: 2 x gtx590 in quad sli
> HardDrives: 4x Patriot Torqx SSD's in Raid 0
> PSU: Corsair AX1200
> Cooling: Koolance and EK waterblocks, and 3 XSPC Rads - 120,240,360 with Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans. Koolance RP-452X2 res/pumps





10/10 on the rig, it looks super sick, but i cant see any cables to rate _/10


----------



## rawfuls

Going to post up the new updated Phantom 410 for my buddy.

To be honest, I don't really like the management on this guy, had too much going on (tons of freaking fans), so I didn't tighten things too much.
But I still think it's a bit good.

Little forewarnings.
Please ignore the colorful PWM cable up top, that is to be replaced with a sleeve one soon, as goes with the "extension" on the bottom.

No sleeving on this one, would be too much for the owner of this computer









Also, the Kuhler 620 hoses cross right over the motherboard.
Has too much going on IMO, but hey, it will do!


----------



## Hukkel

Two fast pictures with my phone. Will get better pictures up with my regular camera in my worklog.

I am very pleased with them. I know the heatshrink isn't as perfect as Lutro0 does them, but these 24-pin connectors use thinner wires as well and they're horrible to get done right.


----------



## jvkua

I fixed my cables









I'm sorry if the picture is kinda uhh.... rotated.... I don't have programs to fix it right now...

Edit: I realize the sata power cable is sticking out in this picture. I already fixed that.







and rotated picture


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvkua*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2584312/width/600/height/448
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> I fixed my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if the picture is kinda uhh.... rotated.... I don't have programs to fix it right now...
> Edit: I realize the sata power cable is sticking out in this picture. I already fixed that.


you you a use Paint it is windows default program it will do the trick for you.


----------



## jvkua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you you a use Paint it is windows default program it will do the trick for you.


I'm using a mac right now... I'm stress testing my system


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Going to post up the new updated Phantom 410 for my buddy.
> To be honest, I don't really like the management on this guy, had too much going on (tons of freaking fans), so I didn't tighten things too much.
> But I still think it's a bit good.
> Little forewarnings.
> Please ignore the colorful PWM cable up top, that is to be replaced with a sleeve one soon, as goes with the "extension" on the bottom.
> No sleeving on this one, would be too much for the owner of this computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the Kuhler 620 hoses cross right over the motherboard.
> Has too much going on IMO, but hey, it will do!


bump


----------



## itoxiczzhd

Posted before I got my GPU but didn't get much of a response.


----------



## Phelan

All the areas I circled are distracting and I think could be hidden better. Considering the size of your case I'd say 7/10. Otherwise nice build!










The one with arrow means you should try to fit the PCIEs through the closer grommet; it looks better.


----------



## Ryanb213

I have a quality submission for you fine folks this evening. My rear fan isn't working so i threw it out, need to get another. (Filmed in my guest bedroom; in case you saw the odd looking doll.)


----------



## PCModderMike

The almighty silent overview!







Very clean and tidy job on the cables, can't see anything wrong really, 10/10


----------



## Katcilla

Got four new fans, and an 8-pin CPU extension, so here's an update on mine:
A few before pics:



The new fans, soooo sexy!


And the after shots:



And with flash so you can see the cables:



Man, I love these damn Blue Vortexes...
Let me know what you think!


----------



## snipekill2445

HOLY DAMN! That is so clean. Easy 20/10 from me!


----------



## itoxiczzhd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> All the areas I circled are distracting and I think could be hidden better. Considering the size of your case I'd say 7/10. Otherwise nice build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one with arrow means you should try to fit the PCIEs through the closer grommet; it looks better.


Thanks for the feedback and the PCIE cables actually are in the closer grommet but I took the picture on my phone so it's quite hard to tell.


----------



## Riskitall84

95% finished build


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*
> 
> 95% finished build


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*
> 
> 95% finished build


I really liked it until I noticed the rad being outside. Inside definitely looks nice though.

I'm just not a fan of external rads!


----------



## Jeremy1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I really liked it until I noticed the rad being outside. Inside definitely looks nice though.
> I'm just not a fan of external rads!


I'm gonna have to agree with that... The sad thing is that he has no real other choices... You can only fit a slim 360 with a single set of fans in that case... The case is really the restriction there...


----------



## BradleyW

I love the Rad on the outside!


----------



## Jeremy1998

I guess I will post mine up... Please keep these two things in mind:
1. The 24 pin was too short to reach if routed through the hole right by it, which is why I ran it lower.
2. I am currently mid upgrade, and also, my H100 is all jacked up right now, and has to be sent in for RMA, so I didn't bother organizing those cables.

The whole thing:









Closer look:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeremy1998*
> 
> I guess I will post mine up... Please keep these two things in mind:
> 1. The 24 pin was too short to reach if routed through the hole right by it, which is why I ran it lower.
> 2. I am currently mid upgrade, and also, my H100 is all jacked up right now, and has to be sent in for RMA, so I didn't bother organizing those cables.
> 
> The whole thing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


flip your psu and cables should reach


----------



## 23hocke

Obviously it's not done, I just finished sleeving the cables and still need to water cool it all.


----------



## Jeremy1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> flip your psu and cables should reach


Well... Thanks to Computex, most of this system is gonna be leaving soon. (and I JUST built it! technology, you funny!)

The PSU Is gonna go, and then I will be getting the AX1200i, which will also have sleeved cables.
The Motherboard is coming out and being replaced by the Crosshair V Formula-Z.
The CPU is gonna be replaced by the FX-8350.
The GPU is either coming out, or I will be adding another one... Dunno yet.

Basically, cable tying everything so it fits again is just not worth wasting the cable ties. It was a major pain in the you-know-where to get the cables to fit in the back the first time.


----------



## Katcilla

Didn't get much of a response last time...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Got four new fans, and an 8-pin CPU extension, so here's an update on mine:
> A few before pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new fans, soooo sexy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the after shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with flash so you can see the cables:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I love these damn Blue Vortexes...
> Let me know what you think!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> HOLY DAMN! That is so clean. Easy 20/10 from me!


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Svarog

Never had a good camera, but recently i got one, so here are the photos


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Never had a good camera, but recently i got one, so here are the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks quite good. 9/10. Sleeve the PCIe cables/get extensions and hide the SATA cables behind the HDD cage for a 10/10.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'll post mine in here. It's been awhile. Just completed sleeving the 24pin...I need to take care of the 12v power at the top right for the DVD drive and HDD. That's about the best I can get for this setup...
With Lights:

No Lights: (Gaming):


Ug, The 24 pin is a pain. It barely fits in the back of my case and the wires aren't all the exact same length, hence it lookin not so great...


----------



## DizzlePro

HERE's Mine

BTW i took these on my phone

This was about 2 months ago


1 Month ago


and now


----------



## rawfuls

That's a HUGE improvement!

I really like the way you did the wiring, 10/10.

Some suggestions: straighten out the PSU wiring, so it doesn't twist.
Same with the GPU PCI-E ones, though it looks like you could probably 3M sticky tape the cable to the edge of the GPU and have it look SUPER clean, just 2 cents.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> HERE's Mine
> BTW i took these on my phone
> This was about 2 months ago
> 
> 1 Month ago
> 
> and now





Massive improvement, looks great! I would say 9/10, either sleeve or black out the 24 pin, PCIe, and the front panel connection wires and i would give a 10/10, and im not a huge fan of the tape style power wires from the cooler master psu's but thats just my opinion and not taking any points off for it. Good job, looks better than mine lol.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Never had a good camera, but recently i got one, so here are the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great however that video card sag makes me cringe. Anything you can do to adjust those?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## BradleyW

An easy 10!


----------



## elektrohora

Well this is the current state of my rig. No holes or space in the back for cable management so the challenge called for a little creativity / cheating







I´m pretty happy with it for now but I will sleeve those few cables that are still visible soon...


----------



## elektrohora

And MrTOOSHORT great job! 10/10 on my behalf


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektrohora*
> 
> Well this is the current state of my rig. No holes or space in the back for cable management so the challenge called for a little creativity / cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m pretty happy with it for now but I will sleeve those few cables that are still visible soon...


Looks good


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


10/10


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektrohora*
> 
> Well this is the current state of my rig. No holes or space in the back for cable management so the challenge called for a little creativity / cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m pretty happy with it for now but I will sleeve those few cables that are still visible soon...





For no cable management holes it sure looks good! 9/10, sleeve or black out your cables with a sharpie and i would say 10/10


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> That's a HUGE improvement!
> I really like the way you did the wiring, 10/10.
> Some suggestions: straighten out the PSU wiring, so it doesn't twist.
> Same with the GPU PCI-E ones, though it looks like you could probably 3M sticky tape the cable to the edge of the GPU and have it look SUPER clean, just 2 cents.


Thanks, i've straightened the psu cables and i may consider Sleeving them in the future to get rid of that tape look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Massive improvement, looks great! I would say 9/10, either sleeve or black out the 24 pin, PCIe, and the front panel connection wires and i would give a 10/10, and im not a huge fan of the tape style power wires from the cooler master psu's but thats just my opinion and not taking any points off for it. Good job, looks better than mine lol.


Thanks aswell, I was thinking about getting some NZXT presleeved kits or i May just sleeve them myself.


----------



## Simplynicko

how does one efficiently straighten psu cables?


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> how does one efficiently straighten psu cables?


Yeah, I'd like to know that too.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> how does one efficiently straighten psu cables?


You don't.









Taken the time to take some pictures of mine. Before rating, keep in mind it's an inverted mATX case, and it's an absolute bastard to route cables in. The GT's at the front _just_ fit, had to persuade the HDD cage a little.














































Sure is a challenge compared to cabling in my older rig.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

9.9/10 from me. Sleeve the GTs and it'd be a 10


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> You don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken the time to take some pictures of mine. Before rating, keep in mind it's an inverted mATX case, and it's an absolute bastard to route cables in. The GT's at the front _just_ fit, had to persuade the HDD cage a little.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a challenge compared to cabling in my older rig.


It looks like a tight fit. I'd give it a 9/10. I was going to suggest putting your HDD's in you 5.25" bay, but it looks like both are populated.

Oh man, Nice TJ07, did you sell the case and water cooling parts? It looks like you have a Cosmo's case too?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> 9.9/10 from me. Sleeve the GTs and it'd be a 10


Thanks! Can't be bothered to remove them, would have to go through all the hassle of making them fit again!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It looks like a tight fit. I'd give it a 9/10. I was going to suggest putting your HDD's in you 5.25" bay, but it looks like both are populated.
> Oh man, Nice TJ07, did you sell the case and water cooling parts? It looks like you have a Cosmo's case too?


Thanks. Yeah, I have the two 1TB's in the drive cage along with my SSD, then two Data/Game drives in the 5.25" bays with adapters.









I did sell the case and watercooling parts (well, the case is sitting next to me ready to be shipped to a friend), and built this as I wanted to downsize/grade.

I do have a Cosmos S under my desk with a 775 test rig in, the case itself is very broken. No Carry bars, missing drive bay covers, front clips are broken, short two wires together to turn it on as the front panel is dea...it's a mess. Got it for free though.


----------



## happynutz420

Hey guys, i haven't posted in quite a while so here it is...I need to get a modular PSU.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

8/10. Pretty solid job









Haven't posted in a while. Finally got her up and running again. Just need to make the bundles a little cleaner and I think I'll be good to go.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 8/10. Pretty solid job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while. Finally got her up and running again. Just need to make the bundles a little cleaner and I think I'll be good to go.





That's just pure awesomeness! 10/10


----------



## skitzab1

what he said ^


----------



## Moneo

I swapped the top harddrive with a 120gb Corsair Force GT ssd, and put screws where you can see the brass above the hdds.


----------



## adi518

Nvidia so ruined the 670 with the middle connectors. I guess the only lucky ones are those who got the leftovers 680 pcb 670s.


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Nvidia so ruined the 670 with the middle connectors. I guess the only lucky ones are those who got the leftovers 680 pcb 670s.


I agree with you on that one, I would have gotten the 670 FTW edition but the green would clash my build.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

I like this thread. Decided to post up mine! Not too sure what to do with the H100 cables :/ they are really bothering me!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Just thought I would throw in what happened after I cleaned out the wife's computer today.

Keeping in mind this case, Asus Vento A9 (it is so rare I can't even find a page to link to) has extremely limited cable management.

Before:


After:


Oh and I can jjjuuuuussssssssstttt!!!!!!!! get the rear panel on


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Just thought I would throw in what happened after I cleaned out the wife's computer today.
> Keeping in mind this case, Asus Vento A9 (it is so rare I can't even find a page to link to) has extremely limited cable management.
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> Oh and I can jjjuuuuussssssssstttt!!!!!!!! get the rear panel on


holy. nice job 10/10 for the case that you used.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Hey guys, i haven't posted in quite a while so here it is...I need to get a modular PSU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job for a non-modular PSU. Not that you need one for clean cable management, you just have to work a little harder to hide the cables.







9/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 8/10. Pretty solid job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while. Finally got her up and running again. Just need to make the bundles a little cleaner and I think I'll be good to go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That my friend is a beast rig. Lots of stuff going on, but a 9.5/10 for clean looking cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> I like this thread. Decided to post up mine! Not too sure what to do with the H100 cables :/ they are really bothering me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The back looks crazy!







But not bad where it counts. The cables extensions look a little rough and could be cleaned up a bit. 8.8/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Just thought I would throw in what happened after I cleaned out the wife's computer today.
> Keeping in mind this case, Asus Vento A9 (it is so rare I can't even find a page to link to) has extremely limited cable management.
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I can jjjuuuuussssssssstttt!!!!!!!! get the rear panel on


I like before and after pictures. It really shows how much work was put into managing the cables. Well done and a 9.5/10!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Latest pic of my rig


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Nvidia so ruined the 670 with the middle connectors. I guess the only lucky ones are those who got the leftovers 680 pcb 670s.


The connector isn't in the middle. That is the end of the pcb. Waterblock or aftermarket cooler will change that.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Nvidia so ruined the 670 with the middle connectors. I guess the only lucky ones are those who got the leftovers 680 pcb 670s.


I wouldn't go so far to say it's "ruined" If done right I think it can look as clean as any other setup out there.
Not really posting for a rating, just to give a look at it...actually want to take better photos later


----------



## mironccr345

^ Now that looks good!


----------



## Lutro0

This thread gets allot of posting love. Good Job on the systems guys!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ Now that looks good!


Meh...haha thanks. Like I said though I want to take some good photos and see how they turn out...also get rid of those darn fingerprints!!


----------



## mironccr345

^ a 4.3/10 for finger prints!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ a 4.3/10 for finger prints!


Ouch that's rough!








I'll be back


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I wouldn't go so far to say it's "ruined" If done right I think it can look as clean as any other setup out there.
> Not really posting for a rating, just to give a look at it...actually want to take better photos later


Very nice, 10/10 where's the SLI bridge?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> This thread gets allot of posting love. Good Job on the systems guys!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## BradleyW

9/10!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Very Nice , 10/10


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

thanks!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Very nice, 10/10 where's the SLI bridge?


Thanks! Got ahead of myself with the picture taking, I had just gotten done putting the rig together and forgot the bridge before taking pics.


----------



## golfergolfer

Just finished my Core 1000







Come take a look at the build log if you like what you see







Linky


----------



## snipekill2445

Is their any dust filters on those fans!?! OR does it just stay white from all the dust


----------



## macarule

few updates


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Just finished my Core 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come take a look at the build log if you like what you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linky





This looks amazing ! Have you got dust filters on the front fans ?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Thoughts?


----------



## mtrx

My build isn't 100% finished, but close enough to show.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Just finished my Core 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come take a look at the build log if you like what you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> Linky


Wow I'm really digging this one







Nice jobs on the cables...but as a whole I really like it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> few updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 10/10


Very clean, sleeving looks great.

*You both might want to invest in some filters though*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 9/10


Well done on the cable management, just not a fan of the bumble bee cables.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> few updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice side panel! Did you use magnets or Velcro to mount it?

Already rated on previous post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> My build isn't 100% finished, but close enough to show.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super clean! Hard to hid cables in that case, but you did a good job. 9.5/10! Nice pictures too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Nice rig and good job on the cable management. Proper use of zip ties and the cables are uniform! 10/10!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where's the 670 backplate?







Looks good laz, 9.5/10!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well done on the cable management, just not a fan of the bumble bee cables.


Thanks. I would sleeve if I had the patience too. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice side panel! Did you use magnets or Velcro to mount it?
> Already rated on previous post.


its mounted with blutack at the moment haha, will either go magnet or velcro when i get the finished product


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Thanks. I would sleeve if I had the patience too. Perhaps in the future.


Yea I totally understand you on that...I would like to tackle sleeving a whole PSU myself one day, but for now using a Corsair sleeved kit


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> few updates


DUDE! The dopeness. 10, easy.

Question. I have the same case. How did you do the glass side panel? Any specifics would be appreciated. I'd like to do the same thing.

Awesome work man.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Where's the 670 backplate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good laz, 9.5/10!


hasn't came yet


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Just finished my Core 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come take a look at the build log if you like what you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Linky


10/10 looks really clean. one crit though, could you have run the line from the gpu block to the cpu block out of the top instead of the bottom and curving up over the gpu? seems like it would be half the amount of hose and maybe look even cleaner.


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> few updates





This is a Beauty , 10/10


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Is their any dust filters on those fans!?! OR does it just stay white from all the dust


Nope no dust filters and the fans are actually grey but I wanna paint them white. Maybe they will turn white soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> This looks amazing ! Have you got dust filters on the front fans ?


Thanks! and no I dont going for the white fan look ^^^








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow I'm really digging this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice jobs on the cables...but as a whole I really like it.
> *You both might want to invest in some filters though*


Thanks alot and I might have to get some filters








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> 10/10 looks really clean. one crit though, could you have run the line from the gpu block to the cpu block out of the top instead of the bottom and curving up over the gpu? seems like it would be half the amount of hose and maybe look even cleaner.


Lol so here is the problem... I originally had it that way but it leaked... The reason for that is my barb part of the fitting fits no problem but it is the outside compression part that gets stuck between the barb and the PCB of my GPU. So the fix that I found for this was to use a spacer that was included with the GPU, although I was able to get the fitting on really quite tight there was still a leak from it. Not enough of my fitting had made it into the block so I had to use the bottom ports which dont have a PCB in the way to route it.


----------



## willmclaughlin1

I don't have a working computer, so here is my best. Obviously it's not done, but the sleeving is!
http://db.tt/BikEP3SL


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> DUDE! The dopeness. 10, easy.
> Question. I have the same case. How did you do the glass side panel? Any specifics would be appreciated. I'd like to do the same thing.
> Awesome work man.


Thanks heaps!









um the panel is just smoke black perspex,

439mm X 479mm









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> This is a Beauty , 10/10


Thanks alot!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willmclaughlin1*
> 
> I don't have a working computer, so here is my best. Obviously it's not done, but the sleeving is!
> http://db.tt/BikEP3SL


You should use the built in image uploader, links like that looks very suspicious







I wouldn't mind checking the rig out, just not gonna take the risk...


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You should use the built in image uploader, links like that looks very suspicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind checking the rig out, just not gonna take the risk...


Its a dropbox public link, safe and sound.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Its a dropbox public link, safe and sound.


Ah cool, I've never shared out my dropbox publicly...so wasn't familiar with it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Lol so here is the problem... I originally had it that way but it leaked... The reason for that is my barb part of the fitting fits no problem but it is the outside compression part that gets stuck between the barb and the PCB of my GPU. So the fix that I found for this was to use a spacer that was included with the GPU, although I was able to get the fitting on really quite tight there was still a leak from it. Not enough of my fitting had made it into the block so I had to use the bottom ports which dont have a PCB in the way to route it.


I see said the blind man to the deaf man. Thats a bummer, but it still looks good anyhoo.


----------



## willmclaughlin1

Unfortunately, my build wont be done until Tuesday so everything thing is mobile, like drop box


----------



## dklic6

I ordered another side from corsair so I can window mod it. I'll update again when I have the window.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> I ordered another side from corsair so I can window mod it. I'll update again when I have the window.


7/10
nice we are brothers!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dklic6

I just don't know if spending the extra ~$50 on cable extensions is worth it to me. I definitely don't want to sleeve them myself, though. That 670 is hotter than my xfired 6970s.


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Thanks heaps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um the panel is just smoke black perspex,
> 439mm X 479mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot!


Word, thanks for the measurements! Curious how you attached it? I can see a small roundish piece of what looks like an adhesive/tape in one of your pics. Is that how you did it, some double-sided tape or velcro?

Anyways, looks great man!


----------



## Alatar




----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


9.8/10 If you could find a way of putting covers over them wholes it would be a smooth ten.

On the other note, It makes me want a test bench









Then the children and cats probably would not be a good combination with a open computer


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Awesome build man. Love what looks like a vacuum tube attached to the cpu lol. What exactly is going on there?

And I prefer no grommets, I think it looks cleaner. This one goes to 11.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> Awesome build man. Love what looks like a vacuum tube attached to the cpu lol. What exactly is going on there?
> And I prefer no grommets, I think it looks cleaner. This one goes to 11.


Phase change cooling







Condensed liquid travels through the tube, hits a copper evap that's attached to the CPU, turns into a gas, which requires energy and the result is low temps.

Couldn't find a pic of the OCd temps and I'm not at my rig, but that's stock. Temp sensors don't go below 0C. But basically at 5GHz you might see prime95 temps of around 10C depending on the voltage.


What the cooler reads (on idle though):


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Dude, that is OBSCENE!

I love it.


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Phase change cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condensed liquid travels through the tube, hits a copper evap that's attached to the CPU, turns into a gas, which requires energy and the result is low temps.
> Couldn't find a pic of the OCd temps and I'm not at my rig, but that's stock. Temp sensors don't go below 0C. But basically at 5GHz you might see prime95 temps of around 10C depending on the voltage.
> 
> What the cooler reads (on idle though):


Phase change. Hott. Seriously well played man. Great build, great build.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

surprise people on ocn dont know what that is


----------



## BradleyW

Niiiceee


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> surprise people on ocn dont know what that is


It is still fairly unknown TBH. I wouldn't have heard of it were it not for Alatar's enormous wallet.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I never went that deep into it. I had water chillers back when i messed with 775


----------



## azeller09

What do you think? I know I've got too many colors there.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azeller09*
> 
> What do you think? I know I've got too many colors there.


looks flippin great! an easy 10/10 keep it up!


----------



## PoisonousRakija

Upgraded to my Phantom 410 the other day, hoping for some better cable management.
well, i tried.
but at least there aren't cables running through the middle and over the mobo.
rate it, don't hate it  cheers

here's one facing the cables directly.
from a different angle you don't see nothing









.


----------



## PoisonousRakija

and here's one from my Aquarium PC.
yes, it's weird.
bought a new mobo, cpu and ram for it a couple weeks ago and put the psu outside of the case (fish tank) so it's not to cluttered inside.


----------



## asuindasun

Recently upgraded and re-cabled a little bit. Whatcha think?


----------



## snipekill2445

First of all, NICE RAD! Man that things thick.

Secondly, maybe a 9/10 for the cables, you should get sleeved extensions, and try to tidy those GPU cables a little.
And as for the colours, you really have a rainbow effect going on there


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> First of all, NICE RAD! Man that things thick.
> Secondly, maybe a 9/10 for the cables, you should get sleeved extensions, and try to tidy those GPU cables a little.
> And as for the colours, you really have a rainbow effect going on there


Thanks







Thinking about hiding the gpu cables using the shroud that came with the case... (it's in the background)


----------



## willmclaughlin1

Which radis that? I bought the XSPC 420mm expecting it to be that thick! But it's not...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> Recently upgraded and re-cabled a little bit. Whatcha think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would give you 7.5/10

The GPU power cables need to ran togeather.

Run the SATA, HDD power cables into the cable wholes.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonousRakija*
> 
> and here's one from my Aquarium PC.
> yes, it's weird.
> bought a new mobo, cpu and ram for it a couple weeks ago and put the psu outside of the case (fish tank) so it's not to cluttered inside.


Not bad this is the first oil submerged pc ive seen on here 9.5/10


----------



## PoisonousRakija

cheers, man 
i use to have the psu inside, but since it took it out and got a smaller mobo it looks really clean.


----------



## Leyaena

Redid my cables today, thought I'd post to see what you guys think.


Spoiler: Click to open!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Redid my cables today, thought I'd post to see what you guys think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to open!


7.5/10 GPU cables,Random cables,Colored cables just floating,Tighten them all up and hid them.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Redid my cables today, thought I'd post to see what you guys think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to open!


Aye 7.0/10 for me, gotta get rid of those cables sitting on back side panel between the front fan and HDD bays, maybe tidy up the gpu stuff like OC55 said, the sata cable sticking out from optics bays, but I do like the cable management effort in the back pretty tidy


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 7.5/10 GPU cables,Random cables,Colored cables just floating,Tighten them all up and hid them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye 7.0/10 for me, gotta get rid of those cables sitting on back side panel between the front fan and HDD bays, maybe tidy up the gpu stuff like OC55 said, the sata cable sticking out from optics bays, but I do like the cable management effort in the back pretty tidy


Tweaking some of that now, got rid of the cables near the front fan and tidied up some in the optics bay (tied together the cables coming from my front panel and fan controller).
Something I've been scratching my head over, though, you've both said to fix the GPU cables, but there isn't a whole lot I can do to make them less visible, since the 6-pins are on the front of the GPU...

Any suggestions?

Current cable layout:



New ratings encouraged!


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> Word, thanks for the measurements! Curious how you attached it? I can see a small roundish piece of what looks like an adhesive/tape in one of your pics. Is that how you did it, some double-sided tape or velcro?
> Anyways, looks great man!


it was just temporary with blutack im planning on using velcro or a magnetic adhesive strip


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> it was just temporary with blutack im planning on using velcro or a magnetic adhesive strip


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> I never went that deep into it. I had water chillers back when i messed with 775


I've heard of phase change, just never any first hand experience with it. And my friends don't have any badass setups like that, so I've never seen one in person. Which is why I was asking, because I wasn't sure. And his looks dope, and I kinda just wanted to hear more about it


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Tweaking some of that now, got rid of the cables near the front fan and tidied up some in the optics bay (tied together the cables coming from my front panel and fan controller).
> Something I've been scratching my head over, though, you've both said to fix the GPU cables, but there isn't a whole lot I can do to make them less visible, since the 6-pins are on the front of the GPU...
> Any suggestions?
> Current cable layout:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New ratings encouraged!


I was thinking along the lines of just using low tension in a cable tie and the 6 pin pci-es around the back of the card and through that open grommet you still have. Example below in my build.
8.8/10 for me now though, looks a lot better










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Latest pic of my rig


Got Skipped.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

10/10


----------



## PoisonousRakija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonousRakija*
> 
> Upgraded to my Phantom 410 the other day, hoping for some better cable management.
> well, i tried.
> but at least there aren't cables running through the middle and over the mobo.
> rate it, don't hate it  cheers
> here's one facing the cables directly.
> from a different angle you don't see nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


waiting for rate, pls. xD


----------



## Adrenaline

Looks Nice to me 10/10 , I have never seen that cooler before


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 7.5/10 GPU cables,Random cables,Colored cables just floating,Tighten them all up and hid them.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye 7.0/10 for me, gotta get rid of those cables sitting on back side panel between the front fan and HDD bays, maybe tidy up the gpu stuff like OC55 said, the sata cable sticking out from optics bays, but I do like the cable management effort in the back pretty tidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tweaking some of that now, got rid of the cables near the front fan and tidied up some in the optics bay (tied together the cables coming from my front panel and fan controller).
> Something I've been scratching my head over, though, you've both said to fix the GPU cables, but there isn't a whole lot I can do to make them less visible, since the 6-pins are on the front of the GPU...
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Current cable layout:
> 
> 
> 
> New ratings encouraged!
Click to expand...

Better


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of just using low tension in a cable tie and the 6 pin pci-es around the back of the card and through that open grommet you still have. Example below in my build.
> 8.8/10 for me now though, looks a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Better


Cheers! I tried to go on what you guys told me could be improved, and I have to admit it does look a lot better like this








Azefore, I might just try that, I hadn't thought of it before. Your own system is looking nice and tidy, by the way!


----------



## PoisonousRakija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Looks Nice to me 10/10 , I have never seen that cooler before


Thanx, dude.
its the Thermaltake Jing, pretty big.
it use to just fit in my old case but does a nice job


----------



## skylinecalvin

Lesson learned, don't use plasti-dip I failed miserably so excuse the scratches and dust.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Blaze0303

Can I be re-rated? I tried cleaning up a bit inside my case.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Can I be re-rated? I tried cleaning up a bit inside my case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10, there is still lot room for improvement. eg, you can move up the optical drive to the 2nd slot and run the cables through the top hole and etc. Btw, your card is sagging, you might want to take care of that too


----------



## PoisonousRakija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Can I be re-rated? I tried cleaning up a bit inside my case.


8.5/10, i think we have the same case too


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 8/10, there is still lot room for improvement. eg, you can move up the optical drive to the 2nd slot and run the cables through the top hole and etc. Btw, your card is sagging, you might want to take care of that too


Thanks, whats a good way to prop a card up? Also I'll try moving the OD up one slot but I might of put it there because of the power being too short.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Thanks, whats a good way to prop a card up? Also I'll try moving the OD up one slot but I might of put it there because of the power being too short.


Wedge something between the card and the bottom of the case.


----------



## Krispies

Just cleaned up my computer today, and added a few LEDs. How does it look? 

Ignore the nasty mess of cables behind the hdds from where my computer is placed that is impossible to see unless you crouch down


----------



## Pittster

So now I got my 670 and my sleeved extensions in thought I would post the final result. What do ya reckon?


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So now I got my 670 and my sleeved extensions in thought I would post the final result. What do ya reckon?


Smexy


----------



## Zyro71

Zalman Z11+


----------



## ikem

8/10 for a matx in a mid size, and no sleeving









changed a few things.



close up on the satas



and what you actually see.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyro71*
> 
> 
> Zalman Z11+


0/10 because its too dark to actually see anything


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zyro71*
> 
> 
> Zalman Z11+
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10 because its too dark to actually see anything
Click to expand...


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So now I got my 670 and my sleeved extensions in thought I would post the final result. What do ya reckon?


I reckon she be quite nice.


----------



## Jackarougi

This is my half finished build, I plan on doing full watercooling when I can afford it and replacing all the fans etc. I'm also going to change the way the rad is facing.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So now I got my 670 and my sleeved extensions in thought I would post the final result. What do ya reckon?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! nice cable management and pic! 9.5/10!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyro71*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/961757/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zalman Z11+


6.5/10 it's not a rats nest, but improvements can be made. Maybe a better picture will help us rate it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> 8/10 for a matx in a mid size, and no sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changed a few things.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up on the satas
> 
> and what you actually see.


That is a clean build! 9.5/10. Is that a custom window?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackarougi*
> 
> This is my half finished build, I plan on doing full watercooling when I can afford it and replacing all the fans etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8.5/10 Not bad. Can't really see the whole case to rate it properly.


----------



## Jackarougi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 8.5/10 Not bad. Can't really see the whole case to rate it properly.


I'll take a better one when I get the chance, that was just one to show my friend the inside.


----------



## skylinecalvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylinecalvin*
> 
> Lesson learned, don't use plasti-dip I failed miserably so excuse the scratches and dust.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can somebody rate my cable management?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylinecalvin*
> 
> Can somebody rate my cable management?


6/10, needs a little more love. I've seen some Antec 300 with some real nice cable management, so I know you can do better. Run all the cables through the back and rout them out accordingly. It might take some time but it's worth it. I'd also rout the USB cable/power cables behind the mobo tray too. Also, what's up with the HDD's, they don't look like they are mounted?


----------



## 23hocke

My last post didn't get any rating







So I re-took the pictures with better lighting and a real camera


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *23hocke*
> 
> My last post didn't get any rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I re-took the pictures with better lighting and a real camera


Nicely done! Looks awesome, 10/10!


----------



## 23hocke

Thank you


----------



## Jackarougi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *23hocke*
> 
> My last post didn't get any rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I re-took the pictures with better lighting and a real camera


9/10 looks nice.









Think you'll do watercooling in the TJ11, never seen an aircooling build in it? :3


----------



## GREG MISO

I believe that is the tj07 not the tj11. Either way its a 9 out of 10 in my book.

-Greg


----------



## Pittster

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So now I got my 670 and my sleeved extensions in thought I would post the final result. What do ya reckon?





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Awesome! nice cable management and pic! 9.5/10!


is the 0.5 missing because every cable isn't sleeved ? Hahaha still happy with 9.5


----------



## -tin-

This is my machine, I have put some effort in to tidy the cables, but it isn't as fancy as those I see on this forum. Maybe you could give me some suggestions?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

take the panel off


----------



## mxfreek09

A dremel and zip ties will be your best friend with the 900.


----------



## Jackarougi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> I believe that is the tj07 not the tj11. Either way its a 9 out of 10 in my book.
> -Greg


Ahh whoops, the matte black motherboard tray threw me off.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> A dremel and zip ties will be your best friend with the 900.


Yea, I heard that the 900 has absolutely no cable management. Even my 1200 V3 is pretty poor lol, but I think I've done well with it


----------



## mxfreek09

I had to cut a hole in the tray just to get some cables of the out of the way, I really didnt want to cut anymore at the time because I was worried about making the tray too flimsy. Im definably gonna try some modding with it this fall though. It really is a great case other than the lack cable management.


----------



## snipekill2445

One mod I recommend is to cut a hole in the bottom and turn the PSU upside down. I've actually got my PSU in my 1200 upside down, without a hole under it and it still runs very cool and quiet.


----------



## chandotjoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> 8/10 for a matx in a mid size, and no sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changed a few things.
> 
> close up on the satas
> 
> and what you actually see.


Holy frag, what case is that ?


----------



## Blaze0303

Lian Li v1200


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> is the 0.5 missing because every cable isn't sleeved ? Hahaha still happy with 9.5


haha, a second look at your case and to be honest, a 10/10! You did a good job. All your cables line up nicely, sleeved and non-sleeved.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *23hocke*
> 
> My last post didn't get any rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I re-took the pictures with better lighting and a real camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The 24 pin looks clean but the GPU cables can use a zip tip to close that gap. 9/10!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> I had to cut a hole in the tray just to get some cables of the out of the way, I really didnt want to cut anymore at the time because I was worried about making the tray too flimsy. Im definably gonna try some modding with it this fall though. It really is a great case other than the lack cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd take @snipeKill's advice and turn that PSU around. Maybe you can take that 8pin and run it behind the mobo and through the CPU cut out if your cable isn't long enough? You can also move your HDD's lower so it doesn't look cluttered behind your GPU. Some zip-ties would help too.


----------



## 23hocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackarougi*
> 
> 9/10 looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you'll do watercooling in the TJ11, never seen an aircooling build in it? :3


Yeah, I plan to water cool it, just need to save up


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *23hocke*
> 
> Yeah, I plan to water cool it, just need to save up


Good. The TJ07 is an absolute _darling_ to watercool, aircooling with it isn't all that good.


----------



## 23hocke

Air cooling in the TJ07 isn't actually that bad though, my 3820 is oc'd to 4.5ghz and it idles at around 32 degrees Celsius. But don't get me wrong I still plan to water cool.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

hes talking about in that case atleast.

air till i die


----------



## 23hocke

I know, maybe I was unclear. I was referring to how well the cases air flow and cooling abilities were.


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So now I got my 670 and my sleeved extensions in thought I would post the final result. What do ya reckon?





Damn that cooler is big I like it 10/10,










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> 8/10 for a matx in a mid size, and no sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changed a few things.
> 
> close up on the satas
> 
> and what you actually see.





This is really Really Nice ! 10/10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackarougi*
> 
> This is my half finished build, I plan on doing full watercooling when I can afford it and replacing all the fans etc. I'm also going to change the way the rad is facing.





Wow thats nice too







10/10


----------



## LilScrappyD

got both my rigs redone a while ago let me know what you guys think!











Spoiler: Fenrir



]








Spoiler: Tyr










the rosewill challenger sure was a challenge to get the cables managed in.
there was like almost no space in between the motherboard tray and the back panel.
nothing i could do with the bundle of cables sticking out i had literally NO room in the back.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Can I be re-rated? I tried cleaning up a bit inside my case.


There's a lot of room for improvement in this case. I have with an XFX 750w PSU and it has super-long cables yet I managed to hide all of the them behing the mobo tray without being seen underneath behind the HDD trays. It just takes work, effort, twisty ties, zip ties, and even some tape sometimes. A couple cables I ran along the backside of the 5.25' bays as wel to thin the blob.
This was after I shortened all the wires, but other than my bottom wires being ran behind the mobo, the wiring looks exactly the same as before the PSU relocation.


----------



## 23hocke

Easy 10/10 Looks great


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> got both my rigs redone a while ago let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fenrir
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tyr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rosewill challenger sure was a challenge to get the cables managed in.
> there was like almost no space in between the motherboard tray and the back panel.
> nothing i could do with the bundle of cables sticking out i had literally NO room in the back.





They are both Beauties







10/10 Look really nice!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> There's a lot of room for improvement in this case. I have with an XFX 750w PSU and it has super-long cables yet I managed to hide all of the them behing the mobo tray without being seen underneath behind the HDD trays. It just takes work, effort, twisty ties, zip ties, and even some tape sometimes. A couple cables I ran along the backside of the 5.25' bays as wel to thin the blob.
> This was after I shortened all the wires, but other than my bottom wires being ran behind the mobo, the wiring looks exactly the same as before the PSU relocation.





This looks really nice also, i have never seen a power supply been mounted right inside the front of a case ? And the small Motherboard in that case makes it easier to clean







10/10


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> They are both Beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 Look really nice!
> This looks really nice also, i have never seen a power supply been mounted right inside the front of a case ? And the small Motherboard in that case makes it easier to clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10


the older photos can be seen in my rig's profile; I moved the PSU to make room for twin 480mm rads in the bottom (though more work/room will be done as well). Note that I also fit a 200mm fan in the front







.

edit - here:


----------



## BradleyW

Easy 10!


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> There's a lot of room for improvement in this case. I have with an XFX 750w PSU and it has super-long cables yet I managed to hide all of the them behing the mobo tray without being seen underneath behind the HDD trays. It just takes work, effort, twisty ties, zip ties, and even some tape sometimes. A couple cables I ran along the backside of the 5.25' bays as wel to thin the blob.
> This was after I shortened all the wires, but other than my bottom wires being ran behind the mobo, the wiring looks exactly the same as before the PSU relocation.


Thanks a lot. Im going to make an effort to get mine cleaner. Maybe not as good as you did. But atleast somewhat cleaner.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Thanks a lot. Im going to make an effort to get mine cleaner. Maybe not as good as you did. But atleast somewhat cleaner.


No prob







. It doesn't look that bad btw, just there is room for improvement. If you unscrew a few of the mobo screws you can fit that H80 molex behind the mobo and through the cutout. Run the 5.25" bay's cables through the same grommet (the lower one). Run all the sata and the 2 PCIE cables through the left lower grommet. Pull all the cables to the PSU tighter through the opening.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> There's a lot of room for improvement in this case. I have with an XFX 750w PSU and it has super-long cables yet I managed to hide all of the them behing the mobo tray without being seen underneath behind the HDD trays. It just takes work, effort, twisty ties, zip ties, and even some tape sometimes. A couple cables I ran along the backside of the 5.25' bays as wel to thin the blob.
> This was after I shortened all the wires, but other than my bottom wires being ran behind the mobo, the wiring looks exactly the same as before the PSU relocation.





Phenomenal phantom! I dig the PSU placement, and an easy 10/10 for cable management ! great job, post your rig in my Rate my Rig thread. In fact, everyone get your cables rated here and get your rig rated on my thread.....here is the link.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1283216/post-your-rate-my-rig-here


----------



## Jayjr1105

It's been a while since I submitted my own machine here and I've done quite a few things in the mean time. Be gentle, these were taken with an original droid


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Very nice. I'd give it a 10/10 for cable neatness.









My P4 775 test setup. Got a Gainward 580 in it at the moment in a very, very beaten up and broken Cosmos S. Note that the PSU isn't even secured.


















Rate it?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

6/10


----------



## happynutz420

Zip Ties! 5/10. post us Before/After pics.


----------



## Hamy144

Still a work in progress


----------



## pepejovi

That's a lot of coke bottles behind the rig...


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That's a lot of coke bottles behind the rig...


Meh. Its not that many you should see the rest


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> It's been a while since I submitted my own machine here and I've done quite a few things in the mean time. Be gentle, these were taken with an original droid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job! 9/10!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Very nice. I'd give it a 10/10 for cable neatness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My P4 775 test setup. Got a Gainward 580 in it at the moment in a very, very beaten up and broken Cosmos S. Note that the PSU isn't even secured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate it?


I second that 6/10!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Still a work in progress
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8.5/10


----------



## BritishBob

Ok, posted just after building this, gonna repost as I have improved some what. Stock cooler, because I can and I want a proper monitor. THe brown electrical tape was because those wires were awful, and I don't have any black tape. :S I won't let you see behind the mobo tray as it's still a fairly large mess. At least I now have zip ties back there now....


Spoiler: Before









Spoiler: After


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Ok, posted just after building this, gonna repost as I have improved some what. Stock cooler, because I can and I want a proper monitor. THe brown electrical tape was because those wires were awful, and I don't have any black tape. :S I won't let you see behind the mobo tray as it's still a fairly large mess. At least I now have zip ties back there now....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After


I will give you 8/10 for the after shot.

To improve I would highly recommend running ALL the front panel cables up under the MB.

Move the ODD down in line with the grommet so the power and SATA cable can be shorter and neater.

Also try running your ATX power cable under the MB so it just pops out up the top.

Last but not least that top fan cable should be colored black to blend in.


----------



## Jackarougi

I've decided to repost due to my last photo being dark and just a quick snap for a friend not showing my full case. This also isn't my finished build, I'm just lacking funds right now.

Sorry about some blur in some of them, phones suck.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackarougi*
> 
> I've decided to repost due to my last photo being dark and just a quick snap for a friend not showing my full case. This also isn't my finished build, I'm just lacking funds right now.
> Sorry about some blur in some of them, phones suck.





Great job, i say 9.5/10, after sleeving the cables 10/10!


----------



## Jackarougi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Great job, i say 9.5/10, after sleeving the cables 10/10!


I've got a sleeving kit coming in the mail. ^_^


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackarougi*
> 
> I've got a sleeving kit coming in the mail. ^_^


Very nice rig!  9.7/10


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Wrong thread.


----------



## Furion92

Results look great so far, Knucklehead









Although I think you've posted them in the wrong thread


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Results look great so far, Knucklehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I think you've posted them in the wrong thread


Opps, you are right. I messed up.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackarougi*
> 
> I've decided to repost due to my last photo being dark and just a quick snap for a friend not showing my full case. This also isn't my finished build, I'm just lacking funds right now.
> Sorry about some blur in some of them, phones suck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now I can see your rig.







9.5/10, nice job and clean rig!


----------



## FahrenheitGTI

No additional sleeving or modding was done to this case to make it any better, I thought for $60 the HAF 912 has pretty good management. The only things that aren't updated are: I have two more sticks of RAM now, a SSD, and I might be putting a shroud on the CPU cooler.

Rate it!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FahrenheitGTI*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No additional sleeving or modding was done to this case to make it any better, I thought for $60 the HAF 912 has pretty good management. The only things that aren't updated are: I have two more sticks of RAM now, a SSD, and I might be putting a shroud on the CPU cooler.
> Rate it!


Not bad, all the cables are tidy and zip tied 8.7/10. You can probably hide the wires that are between HDD and 5.25" bay behind the mobo tray??


----------



## FahrenheitGTI

I could try, but they are just a bit short.


----------



## itoxiczzhd

Re-did my cable management and now I can get the back panel on easily now.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itoxiczzhd*
> 
> Re-did my cable management and now I can get the back panel on easily now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I honestly think that looks great and I am going to give you a 10/10.







The only thing that could possibly make that better would be white sleeving.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itoxiczzhd*
> 
> Re-did my cable management and now I can get the back panel on easily now.


nice mobo


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itoxiczzhd*
> 
> Re-did my cable management and now I can get the back panel on easily now.






That's looks really good. 9.9/10 from me, you just need some sleeving to make it look even better.


----------



## solar0987




----------



## Defunctronin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> [/quote}





9/10
Very nice!


----------



## squall325

Before:








After:


There's really not much change. I was just bored and used some zipties (coz I just used electrical tape and stuck the cables behind the mobo tray before) and rerouted the front panel connectors. Also, had to replace the Sata Cables, they got busted after the twisting on that pic (i know it sucks). I actually have no more ideas in making this tidier unless I buy a modular PSU. Planning to swap my Storm Sniper for a Core 3000 since its minimalistic and has awesome cable management too but I don't know if its a good idea.

Note: pardon the cam pics.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itoxiczzhd*
> 
> Re-did my cable management and now I can get the back panel on easily now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 Nice Job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10! Love the white and blue tubes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really not much change. I was just bored and used some zipties (coz I just used electrical tape and stuck the cables behind the mobo tray before) and rerouted the front panel connectors. Also, had to replace the Sata Cables, they got busted after the twisting on that pic (i know it sucks). I actually have no more ideas in making this tidier unless I buy a modular PSU. Planning to swap my Storm Sniper for a Core 3000 since its minimalistic and has awesome cable management too but I don't know if its a good idea.
> Note: pardon the cam pics.


It definitely looks a lot better. 8.7/10


----------



## squall325

I probably need to sleeve my PSU cables or get a modular one and also get a new case with mobo tray cutouts for better management. I'm really on the edge with Core 3000.


----------



## PCModderMike

Yea looks like a tough case for cable management. You've got some awesome parts, it would be nice to have them housed in a better case to be shown off better.


----------



## ekg84

ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now













please, rate it


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it


That's a solid 10/10


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it


That is a 10/10! All the cables are uniform even in the back of the mobo tray. Nice Job!

What about that Core 1K?


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it


Dude, that thing is mean looking. 10/10


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it


Solid 10/10. Huge fan!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

mount your PSU fan down.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it


Fan filters?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Fan filters?


Where? I don't see any??


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

thats what hes implying.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> That's a solid 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Dude, that thing is mean looking. 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That is a 10/10! All the cables are uniform even in the back of the mobo tray. Nice Job!
> What about that Core 1K?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Solid 10/10. Huge fan!


Thanx guys, i appreciate your rates








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> mount your PSU fan down.


Actually it was mounted with the fan facing down but that way cables are too long in the back and i really wanted to keep the back organized, there is plenty of air going throught the case so that psu definitely wont overheat, also i had to remove that external bottom mounted psu air filte because of the bigger feet so IMO it really wont improve anything if i flip it upside down again, but i appreciate the advice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Fan filters?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Where? I don't see any??


lol yeap there are no filters, tbh i kinda enjoy cleaning my rig once a week or so


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I have to clean my fan filter once a week/two weeks and it's always clogged with dust. I'd hate to see the inside of your rig each week.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I have to clean my fan filter once a week/two weeks and it's always clogged with dust. I'd hate to see the inside of your rig each week.


haha, honestly its not that bad, that coolit eco radiator gets a little dusty but that is pretty much it, i also dont have any pets so its not that scary even after 2 weeks


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> haha, honestly its not that bad, that coolit eco radiator gets a little dusty but that is pretty much it, i also dont have any pets so its not that scary even after 2 weeks


I'm jelly of your home more than your rig. lol. Any movement in my house will instantly create a cloud of dust. That's how bad it is.









Nice and clean setup.







Are you planning to do the SATA power cable as well?


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it


10/10


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I have to clean my fan filter once a week/two weeks and it's always clogged with dust. I'd hate to see the inside of your rig each week.


I know the feelings, my fan filters get filled with dust after a week.. its horrible, tedious and I blame myself for being so dusty! xD


----------



## snipekill2445

Lol, I love my house. I only have to clean the filters on my Antec 1200 every month or so, sometimes every 2 months. Unfortunately getting to the filters on this case is truly a pain in the arse LOL!


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it





Love it 10/10, Looks good what you did to the front and clean Inside


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it


Good lord that looks nice


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> ok, i 've finished rebuilding my rig, installed new psu which i have fully sleeved with paracord, got new mobo, new feet and i think it looks even better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, rate it





That is ill, by far one of the best ive ever seen, 10/10, so sick!


----------



## Rye26

re-did my sleeving adding some white sleeves..


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> re-did my sleeving adding some white sleeves..


Very nice. Looks very clean. 10/10


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

what are your temps with the Super Mega, That has the copper fin sections right? I have the nickel plated megashadow.


----------



## Swag

I don't have a modular PSU yet, but soon I will.


----------



## Furion92

Apart from the headphones and dock connector cable management, that would be at least a 9.5 for me









As cable managements gets easier and easier over the time with all those cable management options in the newer cases and custom cable kits from corsair, great extensions from bitfenix etc, I think we should start a parallel thread like "post your rate my backside cables here" ^^ Too many 9s and 10s lately, gets a bit boring.

PS: I'm aware that there's a thread about the "other" side of your computer, but there's no rating


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Apart from the headphones and dock connector cable management, that would be at least a 9.5 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As cable managements gets easier and easier over the time with all those cable management options in the newer cases and custom cable kits from corsair, great extensions from bitfenix etc, I think we should start a parallel thread like "post your rate my backside cables here" ^^ Too many 9s and 10s lately, gets a bit boring.
> 
> PS: I'm aware that there's a thread about the "other" side of your computer, but there's no rating


I'm not sure about the "other" side of my computer. Can you link it to me?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@Swag very nice system. nice and clean 10/10 imo


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> re-did my sleeving adding some white sleeves..


beautiful system, nice job!







that sleeving looks sexy


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> re-did my sleeving adding some white sleeves..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That is a 10/10 sir. The color scheme is boss!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a modular PSU yet, but soon I will.


9.5/10 where your cables at?!







Nice job!


----------



## Dirkonis

Cellphone pic, does the trick though. Feel like a novice compared to some of these cable management photos posted. Rosewill R5 case, one of the best cases I have seen in the 50-80 price range,big as hell too.


----------



## Rye26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> what are your temps with the Super Mega, That has the copper fin sections right? I have the nickel plated megashadow.


yep it has some copper plated fins, I'm using 2600k which idles around 33-36C and loads around 48-51C with turbo boost on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> beautiful system, nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sleeving looks sexy


Thanks mate, it took me a while to re-do my sleeving








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That is a 10/10 sir. The color scheme is boss!


thanks.. it's a good thing it looked nice or else I might have reverted it back to pure red sleeving


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> @Swag very nice system. nice and clean 10/10 imo


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a modular PSU yet, but soon I will.


9.5/10 where your cables at?!







Nice job![/quote]

Thanks, hidden.









When I finish my entire build and go WC, I'll be sure to re-post pictures.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellphone pic, does the trick though. Feel like a novice compared to some of these cable management photos posted. Rosewill R5 case, one of the best cases I have seen in the 50-80 price range,big as hell too.


6/10


----------



## mtrx

Had a go at improving the back of the case, as it was a horrible mess. Sorry 'bout the poor phone photos, as I was too tired from sorting the cables to set up a tripod and all the camera gear.

Before:


After:


Small changes inside too, before:


After (Noctuas will be later changed to SP120):


How'd I do?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellphone pic, does the trick though. Feel like a novice compared to some of these cable management photos posted. Rosewill R5 case, one of the best cases I have seen in the 50-80 price range,big as hell too.


Maybe you can route all your PSU cables through the grommet closest to the PSU. That will def. clean it up a bit. Also a couple more zip ties will help. 7.5/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Had a go at improving the back of the case, as it was a horrible mess. Sorry 'bout the poor phone photos, as I was too tired from sorting the cables to set up a tripod and all the camera gear.
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> Small changes inside too, before:
> 
> After (Noctuas will be later changed to SP120):
> 
> 
> 
> How'd I do?


Cable management FTW. I know that took a while. 10/10!


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Cable management for FTW. I know that took a while. 10/10!


Thank you, nice feedback makes it all worth it.









And it sure did, four hours to be exact. Could have done some things a bit better, but ran out of patience, energy and time.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 
> How'd I do?


Amazing build, super clean 10/10 !


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Had a go at improving the back of the case, as it was a horrible mess. Sorry 'bout the poor phone photos, as I was too tired from sorting the cables to set up a tripod and all the camera gear.
> 
> Small changes inside too, before:


I'll be honest, I like the way the cables are in this picture. Gives me the full satisfaction of seeing all the wires connecting to where they are. I wanted this case, but it was too big for where I wanted to place it.

Also just wondering, what is your OC and your temps? Also voltage if you can.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Thank you, nice feedback makes it all worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it sure did, four hours to be exact. Could have done some things a bit better, but ran out of patience, energy and time.


11/10 for the effort! I know how long it can take.









10/10 for the final result.


----------



## mxfreek09

Well, I was inspired acouple days ago to clean up the new build alittle bit. So I broke out the drill and hole saw and got to work, I got everything just about done. Unfortunately on the last hole I ended up burning up the clutch in a new Makita. So it looks like this is about as good as its gonna get. Im defiantly happy with the way it turned out. Antec 900's are my favorite cases by far, the cable management absolutely sucks in them. Mabe in the future I can do a better job with it but for now its prefect for being a family/folding rig.

Before:










After:


----------



## Triscuit

^^^ 5/10
not done yet but here is my system as it stands.... (needed it up before it was done)


----------



## saber101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit*
> 
> not done yet but here is my system as it stands.... (needed it up before it was done)


10/10 its clean better than what i can do with my thermaltake v3 case


----------



## Statius

6/10.

Here's mine.


----------



## GUnit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Well, I was inspired acouple days ago to clean up the new build alittle bit. So I broke out the drill and hole saw and got to work, I got everything just about done. Unfortunately on the last hole I ended up burning up the clutch in a new Makita. So it looks like this is about as good as its gonna get. Im defiantly happy with the way it turned out. Antec 900's are my favorite cases by far, the cable management absolutely sucks in them. Mabe in the future I can do a better job with it but for now its prefect for being a family/folding rig.
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


That's quite an improvement, still a little messy at the power supply though and I think there is a gray wire with switch hanging loose to the right of the PSU that could be hidden. You might also mount or hide the fan switch that's hanging in front of the RAM. 7/10


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was inspired acouple days ago to clean up the new build alittle bit. So I broke out the drill and hole saw and got to work, I got everything just about done. Unfortunately on the last hole I ended up burning up the clutch in a new Makita. So it looks like this is about as good as its gonna get. Im defiantly happy with the way it turned out. Antec 900's are my favorite cases by far, the cable management absolutely sucks in them. Mabe in the future I can do a better job with it but for now its prefect for being a family/folding rig.
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


nice improvement, I would say 7 out of 10.









my suggestion for further cheap improvement: grab your self a black sharpie and some electrical tape and have at it. color the little wires with the sharpie, and take the tape and wrap that whole mess of wires coming out of the power supply into the back of the case.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*


You could do what theMetal said or go to your local PC shop and buy a few sleeved cables for your components and lead everything to the back and have the sleeved cabled come out. That's what I did since I'm waiting to get more money to afford an AX850.


----------



## .theMetal

sorry about the bad pics (cell phone) my camera batter is dead. but here are some updates I organized behind the mother board, I know its not amazing but holy bloody hell, I can tell you it was bad before. I almost couldn't close the back panel because of how badly the cables were stuffed in.


----------



## Swag

I think it deserves a 10/10, but can you post a picture that's a bit more back? Because the last picture, I can't even see the whole motherboard.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think it deserves a 10/10, but can you post a picture that's a bit more back? Because the last picture, I can't even see the whole motherboard.


yup you got it, need to let the camera battery get some juice and I will send a better picture of the guts.

thanks by the way


----------



## Swag

I really like the color scheme and that phantek looks so sexy. What's your OC, vcore, and temps on that 3570k?


----------



## Statius

I'm post #22956. Never got rated.


----------



## Swag

Take a picture with the side panel out. I can't see anything.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really like the color scheme and that phantek looks so sexy. What's your OC, vcore, and temps on that 3570k?


I actually just posted it over in this thread, trying to help you solve your temp issue:









http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/2410#post_17811526


----------



## Swag

Oh, I didn't realize you posted that.







Continue our conversation over there.


----------



## PCModderMike

Well I've made a lot of changes, so figured I would post again for a re-rating


----------



## Furion92

10/10
Would you mind showing us the backside?


----------



## mxfreek09

That billet pump is sick. Those colors are just amazing. 10/10 in my book.


----------



## Statius

Half-ass picture. But it shows what counts.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Statius*
> 
> Half-ass picture. But it shows what counts.


6-7/10
It's tucked away neatly, but I can't get passed the fact that the cables aren't sleeved or decently looking. I also don't like the big bundle of mess around the hard drive.


----------



## Statius

The budle around the 3.5" cages are actually decent. Again the photo sucks. Will update.


----------



## Statius

Here.


----------



## Swag

Try putting your SSD at the back. Gets rid of the additional wires. Or turn it around so you can put the wires at the back. As I said previously. try getting some sleeved cables. It will make your case a whole lot cleaner.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> 10/10
> Would you mind showing us the backside?


No I wouldn't really mind....but then my score might go down! lol. I don't take my time like I do with the other side, just because I know I'll never look at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> That billet pump is sick. Those colors are just amazing. 10/10 in my book.


Thank you


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> 10/10
> Would you mind showing us the backside?
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't really mind....but then my score might go down! lol. I don't take my time like I do with the other side, just because I know I'll never look at it.
Click to expand...

Nah, just shows how effective you used your cable management. It won't bring down your score since this isn't the thread for rating the "back part".


----------



## Triscuit

IMO the people that rate lower due to none sleeved cables are just being WAY WAY to picky. not everyone likes the look of sleeved cables. I have most of mine sleeved because i wanted to try it and i ended up liking it. Just my opinion on the "your cables are not sleeved" comments.


----------



## dnnk

*BEFORE:*









*AFTER:*


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit*
> 
> IMO the people that rate lower due to none sleeved cables are just being WAY WAY to picky. not everyone likes the look of sleeved cables. I have most of mine sleeved because i wanted to try it and i ended up liking it. Just my opinion on the "your cables are not sleeved" comments.


Exactly why it's an opinion, not a fact. My comment is not a fact and is just an opinion of what I think and what I like. If you want to get rated, prepare to get an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*


That's a nice improvement. I like the RAM and how it just glows with the rest of your things. Red + Black = pure sexiness. That's basically why I went with the Maximus V mobo rather than the P series.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I've made a lot of changes, so figured I would post again for a re-rating





That looks awesome! I really like the color combo, and the cables are a perfect 10/10, rig = 15/10


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I've made a lot of changes, so figured I would post again for a re-rating


simply amazing, definitely 10/10 ! very well done


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> That looks awesome! I really like the color combo, and the cables are a perfect 10/10, rig = 15/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> simply amazing, definitely 10/10 ! very well done


Thanks guys for the kind comments


----------



## dnnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's a nice improvement. I like the RAM and how it just glows with the rest of your things. Red + Black = pure sexiness. That's basically why I went with the Maximus V mobo rather than the P series.


N'awh, shucks. Thank you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's a nice improvement. I like the RAM and how it just glows with the rest of your things. Red + Black = pure sexiness. That's basically why I went with the Maximus V mobo rather than the P series.
> 
> 
> 
> N'awh, shucks. Thank you.
Click to expand...

If you have the cash, you should try investing in a new case that's about $130 and some sleeved cables and work from there. It makes a significant difference to your temps as well because of the improved airflow since you're on air.


----------



## atwon23

This is my new setup for now. Going to do some black and red sleeving when the stuff arrives from MDPC-X. Will also be water cooling soon.


----------



## Statius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atwon23*
> 
> This is my new setup for now. Going to do some black and red sleeving when the stuff arrives from MDPC-X. Will also be water cooling soon.


9.5/10.

That red cathode should be re-positioned. (If possible)

Other then that 10/10 (I'm nit picking lol)

Also, off topic: How are those new Corsair fans? How do they compare to my Scythe GT AP-15's?


----------



## Blaze0303

10/10 Extreamly clean and simple.


----------



## Triscuit

very nice looking PC atwon23


----------



## Swag

@atwon23
Don't you just love those AP120s? I love mine. Shoots air nice and fast, and virtually quiet @ 2350 RPM.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atwon23*
> 
> This is my new setup for now. Going to do some black and red sleeving when the stuff arrives from MDPC-X. Will also be water cooling soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uber clean, 9/10. Really like the PSU cover.


----------



## dual




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Well, I was inspired acouple days ago to clean up the new build alittle bit. So I broke out the drill and hole saw and got to work, I got everything just about done. Unfortunately on the last hole I ended up burning up the clutch in a new Makita. So it looks like this is about as good as its gonna get. Im defiantly happy with the way it turned out. Antec 900's are my favorite cases by far, the cable management absolutely sucks in them. Mabe in the future I can do a better job with it but for now its prefect for being a family/folding rig.
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A overall nice improvement over the before picture. I'd give you a 7.5/10. I know how much a pain it is to get the cable management right. But I think you can do a little better. Nice job though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit*
> 
> ^^^ 5/10
> not done yet but here is my system as it stands.... (needed it up before it was done)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad. 9/10. You have sleeved cables which is a plus, but they look a little rough around the GPU and PSU area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> 10/10 its clean better than what i can do with my thermaltake v3 case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


5/10! Your case has the potential for hiding those cables. Give it a try and some time, and it'll turn out looking good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Statius*
> 
> 6/10.
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty clean looking. I like the electrical tape on your GPU cables.







8.5/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> sorry about the bad pics (cell phone) my camera batter is dead. but here are some updates I organized behind the mother board, I know its not amazing but holy bloody hell, I can tell you it was bad before. I almost couldn't close the back panel because of how badly the cables were stuffed in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice front and back pic. 9/10! Looking clean!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I've made a lot of changes, so figured I would post again for a re-rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10. Like a Boss!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad 7/10. I like the fact that you posted before and after. Shows the work put in to the managing the cables. Otherwise I would have rated it lower.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atwon23*
> 
> This is my new setup for now. Going to do some black and red sleeving when the stuff arrives from MDPC-X. Will also be water cooling soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The cables management looks super clean and uniformed. Nice work! 9.5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


An overall picture would help rate your rig. But from what I can see, it's looking pretty good.


----------



## .theMetal

thank you sir, and nice string of ratings.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> A overall nice improvement over the before picture. I'd give you a 7.5/10. I know how much a pain it is to get the cable management right. But I think you can do a little better. Nice job though!
> Not bad. 9/10. You have sleeved cables which is a plus, but they look a little rough around the GPU and PSU area.
> 5/10! Your case has the potential for hiding those cables. Give it a try and some time, and it'll turn out looking good.
> Pretty clean looking. I like the electrical tape on your GPU cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.5/10
> Nice front and back pic. 9/10! Looking clean!
> *10/10. Like a Boss!*
> Not bad 7/10. I like the fact that you posted before and after. Shows the work put in to the managing the cables. Otherwise I would have rated it lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cables management looks super clean and uniformed. Nice work! 9.5/10
> An overall picture would help rate your rig. But from what I can see, it's looking pretty good.


Thanks man! You are the king of quoting! Like Jim!


----------



## Axxess+

Meh, I think it's decent. It's to prepare for my new GPU(GTX560SE, quite the upgrade from my 4870 512MB... budgets suck







)


----------



## Swag

That's not bad cable management because of your case. It doesn't provide great cable management.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's not bad cable management because of your case. It doesn't provide great cable management.


Meh, right now it still offers MAXIMUM AIRFLOW. I guess.


----------



## Swag

Yes, better airflow so temps drop about half a degree.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Hmm, the only thing there I can think of improving would be to get some Black sata cables, and maybe paint the inside black too.

But as it is I'd give it a 7/10 ( I know what it's like to be a budget gamer







)


----------



## ikem

changed psus








re-routed sata cables.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Here is my Antec 900 a few months ago since i don't have any decent more recent pictures.

This might look quite amateur compared to some other setups on here but the Antec 900 first gen can be quite difficult to work with.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quick question for ya guys. I see some of you guys bend some acrylic to cover up some components.
What thickness should I get to bend some acrylic? is 0.06" too thin?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> changed psus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-routed sata cables.


10/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Here is my Antec 900 a few months ago since i don't have any decent more recent pictures.
> This might look quite amateur compared to some other setups on here but the Antec 900 first gen can be quite difficult to work with.


7/10, That's a awkward place for the the 8 pin CPU connector


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well I've made a lot of changes, so figured I would post again for a re-rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


12/10 I'M SPEECHLESS


----------



## b1gapl




----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## PCWIZMTL

Always wanted to participate in this thread... Pretty much where I learned to do it


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

spot on mate an easy 10/10


----------



## DizzlePro

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*
> 
> Always wanted to participate in this thread... Pretty much where I learned to do it






11/10


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 11/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> spot on mate an easy 10/10


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*
> 
> Always wanted to participate in this thread... Pretty much where I learned to do it





so nice! I have the maximus v formula on the way right now, i hope it performs as well as it looks! 10/10 for cables!


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*






Very tidy work! Looks great, 9/10 without sleeving, 10/10 with sleeving










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I'd give you an easy 10/10 for cables.

And a 20/10 for the overall looks!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@snipekill2445 thanks man when i get the money i can get some sleeving heppening again thanks


----------



## PTCB

Here're the rigs in my sig.

Mine:



GF's:


Please rate. Thank you.


----------



## sectionsone

Here is my 6th rig



























waiting for comment thank you ^^


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I think it's decent. It's to prepare for my new GPU(GTX560SE, quite the upgrade from my 4870 512MB... budgets suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't see much room for improvement. I 2nd snipekill2445 suggestion about the sata cables. Bring that orange one down with the other sata cables and zip tie them together. Im going to rate this 8/10 because it's not bad management, but your limited by your case. Nice upgrade too!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> changed psus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-routed sata cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice cable management. I dont know what I rated your rig last time, but 9.5/10. Where are you sata/power cable for you ODD?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Here is my Antec 900 a few months ago since i don't have any decent more recent pictures.
> This might look quite amateur compared to some other setups on here but the Antec 900 first gen can be quite difficult to work with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would run the 8pin in the back and through the cpu hole on the mobo tray. I've done it a few times when the cable doesnt reach or there isn't a grommet for the cable to pass through. The cables on the top right behind the ODD can be cleaned up. I would also run what looks like the HDD cable through the back and around the HDD cage so it's not in plain sight. Other than that, not bad, i'll rate it a 8.5/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1gapl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks pretty clean to me. I see some cables on the top right and below your 5.25" bay. 9/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job, 9/10!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*
> 
> Always wanted to participate in this thread... Pretty much where I learned to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it! 10/10!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Here're the rigs in my sig.
> Mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GF's:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please rate. Thank you.


Both rigs look super clean. I don't see any stragglers under the 5.25" bay and the ones I do see are lined up pretty well. The only suggestion for your rig would be zip ties for the GPU cables. Your wife's rig is spot on! The only eye sore imo would be the USB cable and the Power cables on the bottom right of the mobo. With a mATX mobo, the cables are more noticeable and can be easily hidden if you ran them behind the mobo tray and behind and under the mobo.
Great job on both rigs, 9.5/10 both!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here is my 6th rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for comment thank you ^^


Nice rig! 690's in sli, new corsair RAM/Fans, and the piping looks sick (from what I can see). Can't really see the cables inside the rig because of the lighting, but behind the mobo tray looks pretty well managed. 10/10 for a beast rig and for the behind the mobo tray, 9/10 for management. Take a better pic inside of the case and i'll rate it then.


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here is my 6th rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for comment thank you ^^


I would rate the cables, but it's too dark to see







You should post again with pictures that show the entire inside with better lighting because your rig looks SICK!!! The platinum memory, 690's, and custom loop look gorgeous, but I can't really see them very good









You should also fill out your rig specs on your profile page so we can see what that beast is made of


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I would run the 8pin in the back and through the cpu hole on the mobo tray. I've done it a few times when the cable doesnt reach or there isn't a grommet for the cable to pass through. The cables on the top right behind the ODD can be cleaned up. I would also run what looks like the HDD cable through the back and around the HDD cage so it's not in plain sight. Other than that, not bad, i'll rate it a 8.5/10.


Thanks for the response i don't have that motherboard anymore since i upgraded a while back i just don't have a decent good pic. also i don't think you realize what the case is.. its the antec 900 first gen from 2007 so came before any cases had cable holes and well designed layout to hide cables. there is very little room behind the mobo tray and because of that this case has been heavily chopped about to get stuff round the back and to mount the hard drives reversed. Oh and btw that cable running by the bottom of the case is just an extra loop of molex connectors i stuffed under there as they were never used.

I'm buying a new camera tomorrow so i will post some pictures of what it is like with a motherboard with a more decent layout.

Cheers for the feedback man !


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Thanks for the response i don't have that motherboard anymore since i upgraded a while back i just don't have a decent good pic. also i don't think you realize what the case is.. its the antec 900 first gen from 2007 so came before any cases had cable holes and well designed layout to hide cables. there is very little room behind the mobo tray and because of that this case has been heavily chopped about to get stuff round the back and to mount the hard drives reversed. Oh and btw that cable running by the bottom of the case is just an extra loop of molex connectors i stuffed under there as they were never used.
> I'm buying a new camera tomorrow so i will post some pictures of what it is like with a motherboard with a more decent layout.
> Cheers for the feedback man !


No problem! The 900 is a difficult case to work with, but you did a decent job. I see you have a Core 1K as a server rig, where did you get your custom HDD cage? I have the same case and I don't like the way the HDD's are mounted. Did you chop up an old case?


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> so nice! I have the maximus v formula on the way right now, i hope it performs as well as it looks! 10/10 for cables!


She does!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'd give you an easy 10/10 for cables.
> And a 20/10 for the overall looks!


wow!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like it! 10/10!


Thanks alot!


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> No problem! The 900 is a difficult case to work with, but you did a decent job. I see you have a Core 1K as a server rig, where did you get your custom HDD cage? I have the same case and I don't like the way the HDD's are mounted. Did you chop up an old case?


For my core 1000 i chopped up a really cheap case from 2004 that i had laying around. Luckily the hard drive mounting just consisted of two pieces of steel riveted to the case from the bottom of the case to the top of the ODD bay so what i did was cut it out and stick some old IDE drives in to get the right spacing and rivet the bottom of it to the bottom of my core 1000. Then the top of it its just "hovering" 3 cm below the core 1000's ODD mounts so i riveted the side to another small mod i made consisting on a piece of steel painted black which hides the power-supply and ODD bracket (the case used to be my HTPC so back then it mattered what it looked like.)

So that mod turned a really cheap nice looking case into a practical budget server case.

Oh and BTW what is the use of your core 1000 as you won't be throwing any "gamer" graphics cards in there with a big chunky HDD rack in, Heck my raid card only just fits in.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Both rigs look super clean. I don't see any stragglers under the 5.25" bay and the ones I do see are lined up pretty well. The only suggestion for your rig would be zip ties for the GPU cables. Your wife's rig is spot on! The only eye sore imo would be the USB cable and the Power cables on the bottom right of the mobo. With a mATX mobo, the cables are more noticeable and can be easily hidden if you ran them behind the mobo tray and behind and under the mobo.
> Great job on both rigs, 9.5/10 both!


This is what I came here for; constructive critism.









I didn't zip tie the PCI-E power cables due to the fact that I like making the cables behind the case look neat and flat (OCD). Might try to work it out somehow.

Now to my GF's, I just realized that by the time I'd finished. lol But since the case (550D) doesn't have side window, I might leave it like that.

Nonetheless, your time and input are greatly appreciated.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For my core 1000 i chopped up a really cheap case from 2004 that i had laying around. Luckily the hard drive mounting just consisted of two pieces of steel riveted to the case from the bottom of the case to the top of the ODD bay so what i did was cut it out and stick some old IDE drives in to get the right spacing and rivet the bottom of it to the bottom of my core 1000. Then the top of it its just "hovering" 3 cm below the core 1000's ODD mounts so i riveted the side to another small mod i made consisting on a piece of steel painted black which hides the power-supply and ODD bracket (the case used to be my HTPC so back then it mattered what it looked like.)
> So that mod turned a really cheap nice looking case into a practical budget server case.
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW what is the use of your core 1000 as you won't be throwing any "gamer" graphics cards in there with a big chunky HDD rack in, Heck my raid card only just fits in.


I'll be using it as a home server/HTPC. I have some spare case's with HDD's cage I can use. I'll have to mod an HDD cage to mount the HDD's vertically because I want them hidden. Thanks for the info.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> This is what I came here for; constructive critism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't zip tie the PCI-E power cables due to the fact that I like making the cables behind the case look neat and flat (OCD). Might try to work it out somehow.
> Now to my GF's, I just realized that by the time I'd finished. lol But since the case (550D) doesn't have side window, I might leave it like that.
> Nonetheless, your time and input are greatly appreciated.


No problem! I wouldn't change them either, they both look spot on and the changes wouldn't make a significant difference in appearance.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quick question for ya guys. I see some of you guys bend some acrylic to cover up some components.
> What thickness should I get to bend some acrylic? is 0.06" too thin?


shouldnt be a problem to bend that. I think thats the thickness i used to make a PSU cover, and i just used a lighter to bend it. It took FOREVER, but it worked. The thicker pieces of acrylic you might want to use a blow torch or something (of course you just do a quick light pass over it though, enough to just soften it).


----------



## EnticingSausage




----------



## Codycjd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*


10/10. I really don't like the look of those grommets though for some reason.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codycjd*
> 
> 10/10. I really don't like the look of those grommets though for some reason.


Thanks, they aren't really that obvious though, it's more the lighting


----------



## snipekill2445

What are "The grommets"


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What are "The grommets"


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What are "The grommets"


I believe he is referring to the Gromits that are in the pre-drilled holes for cable management (takes out all the fun of building a pc if you ask me)


----------



## snipekill2445

I love the irony, people complain about a case not having cable management ability, then they complain when it does. LOL


----------



## Swag

I like cases with cable management. If it doesn't, I say scrap it! What's the point in trying to get a nice cable management when the case is meant to not have great cable management. It's like trying to put a Lamborghini body on a pick-up truck chassis. It won't work because it wasn't meant for it.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I love the irony, people complain about a case not having cable management ability, then they complain when it does. LOL


I'm not really complaining to the point that "oh i don't want them to design cases that have good cable management !" its just more boring these days putting a system together I find it quite fun to play with the hard ware voiding warranty as i go chopping here and there My Antec 900 was so much fun to build !

Surely you see what i'm talking about here ?


----------



## snipekill2445

You like to void the Warranty?!? O_O

Umm yea, I truly have no idea of your logic, but if that's what suits you that's fine


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You like to void the Warranty?!? O_O
> Umm yea, I truly have no idea of your logic, but if that's what suits you that's fine


Well yeah it's a case there is not much to go wrong with it, Who needs warranty on a lump of sheet steel ?

But yeah at the end of the day it's whatever floats your boat some people like a challenge some people can't be bothered or don't have the time to fanny around with a case but heck all have one thing i common we all love tinkering with computers !


----------



## Codycjd




----------



## .theMetal

I actually bought my case directly around its cable management. but I also came from a case with absolutely no cable management at all, I learned from my mistakes.


----------



## sectionsone

Just update picture my cosmos ii



































My other project Cosmos ii


Please comment thank you ^^


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Just update picture my cosmos ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other project Cosmos ii
> 
> Please comment thank you ^^





Looks Lovely 10/10 Are Those 2 GTX 690's ?


----------



## snipekill2445

Holy crud, I almost crapped my undies when I saw that! One of the best looking builds I've seen so far! Easy 15/10


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Just update picture my cosmos ii
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other project Cosmos ii
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment thank you ^^


Mean rig, nice color scheme (e.g. coolant). BTW, you own a rig with 2 x MARS, right?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Looks Lovely 10/10 Are Those 2 GTX 690's ?


they sure are....i want one


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> they sure are....i want one


Very Nice i wish i could have one also haha


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

God I want a Cosmos II...hell, I'll even take the original. I'm pretty much drooling right now, while I console my Shinobi XL so it doesn't feel unwanted.


----------



## sectionsone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Looks Lovely 10/10 Are Those 2 GTX 690's ?


yes you right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Holy crud, I almost crapped my undies when I saw that! One of the best looking builds I've seen so far! Easy 15/10


thank's brother
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Mean rig, nice color scheme (e.g. coolant). BTW, you own a rig with 2 x MARS, right?


yes i have 2 x mars ii
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> they sure are....i want one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Very Nice i wish i could have one also haha


hahaha thanks bro


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> God I want a Cosmos II...hell, I'll even take the original. I'm pretty much drooling right now, while I console my Shinobi XL so it doesn't feel unwanted.


Funny I am thinking about swapping my very cut up CM 690 II Advanced for a BF XL Shinobi Windowed.


----------



## GhostSniper08

finally got my cables sleeved and did a few little mods. But i hid the wires as best as i could. What do you all think?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you guys think... Just got home from Afghanistan


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think... Just got home from Afghanistan


Easily 10/10


----------



## DizzlePro

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> finally got my cables sleeved and did a few little mods. But i hid the wires as best as i could. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






8/10



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think... Just got home from Afghanistan






10/10


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Just update picture my cosmos ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other project Cosmos ii
> 
> Please comment thank you ^^





Awesome looking rig! Cable are 10/10, Rig =25/10










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think... Just got home from Afghanistan





Very Clean layout, 10/10, nice!


----------



## GhostSniper08

man..what i got to do to to get that 10/10.....


----------



## Swag

Basically run all cables to the back and bring it to the front. You don't have to do watercooling to get a clean looking build. But watercool does make it look cleaner, also try getting some sleeved cables, if not, use ducktape and some sharpie.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically run all cables to the back and bring it to the front. You don't have to do watercooling to get a clean looking build. But watercool does make it look cleaner, also try getting some sleeved cables, if not, use ducktape and some sharpie.


look at my pic a couple posts up. Ive done all that. And considering my case has less than 1/4 in of space behind the mobo to run wires through, i think it looks great. There is almost nothing more i can do to it. Wires are sleeved. I even made my own PSU and HDD cover to give it a cleaner look.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically run all cables to the back and bring it to the front. You don't have to do watercooling to get a clean looking build. But watercool does make it look cleaner, also try getting some sleeved cables, if not, use ducktape and some sharpie.
> 
> 
> 
> look at my pic a couple posts up. Ive done all that. And considering my case has less than 1/4 in of space behind the mobo to run wires through, i think it looks great. There is almost nothing more i can do to it. Wires are sleeved. I even made my own PSU and HDD cover to give it a cleaner look.
Click to expand...

I don't know, I don't like the HDD cover and the heat sink cover. The picture is a bit blurry to me, can you take a better picture?


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> look at my pic a couple posts up. Ive done all that. And considering my case has less than 1/4 in of space behind the mobo to run wires through, i think it looks great. There is almost nothing more i can do to it. Wires are sleeved. I even made my own PSU and HDD cover to give it a cleaner look.


Don't worry i can vouch for you. People are spoilt these days with cases that are very easy to get good cable management on so don't give so much more sympathy to those using not so great cases. Personally out of effort and actual wire placement seeing as this is "rate my cables" not "rate my budget" i would give you 10/10

However i do have some advice and in the real world just rating it as i see it, i would give it a 8/10. First being that Power supply cover just paint it all black. I'm not sure why but personally that clear and back of the power supply cover does not agree with me as i can see cables through it. My second piece of advice would be to completely cover or paint that cooler master heat-sink. With the cutout for the logo being not perfectly lined up it looks kinda odd you could paint the top black then paint the letters and the oval ring around it white. That would look badass.

And my last advice ? Take a better picture. Getting the right lighting and angle with the right backdrop can improve someones overall opinion.


----------



## Furion92

Yes you're right GhostSniper08. Swag's post didn't make much sense as a reply to your question.

Although I wouldn't rate your cables 8/10, it's no 10/10 for me either. I just don't like psu covers, that's it. You build a cover to hide your psu and the cables that come out of it and we are supposed to rate them, that just doesn't feel right.
There isn't much that you could improve (like for example the cable of your cpu fan), but on the other hand with that psu cover there isn't much that you could've done worse either.
You sleeved your 24pin and graphics card cables, but nothing else, so there's still room to improve.

That's all overly picky, I know, but that's just the way I see it. And just fyi, most of the 10/10s from the past wouldn't have got the same rating from me either









So finally, because there's still room to improve (and I don't really like the idea of psu covers), I'll give you 9/10


----------



## GhostSniper08

thanks guys i really appreciate that advice. Yea im not huge on how my PSU cover came out either. Its the second one i make, but i didnt really like the design either. I wanted a more detailed design, and i wanted the lights to glow through the lines. It just didnt work out. I made the PSU cover to cover up the wires that are in there, since i dont have much room behind the MOBO, and since there are no grommets either, i put the PSU cover for that reason. Also it allows for a more direct flow of air from the fan behind the GPU card, which drops temps by 5 degrees. Ill probably redo the CPU heatsink cover, that was another that i wasnt able to get the proper cut due to improper tools (which i now have). Ill get a better picture once i make some adjustments. i spent many hours on that HDD cover so thats probably not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## EnticingSausage

I'd give you a 10/10 for cables since theres really no room for improvement. As for the psu cover check out Dwood in the artisan section he could probably do something for you there.


----------



## Azefore

Eveing fellas, just got to installing my new pci-e 6 pins into my second gtx 670. Forgive the sag in the wires, haven't found my cables ties since my move into my new home 2 weeks ago. Got that and some dusting to do then moving onto my first water loop, hoping to get all three main components running with it.

Sorry for the darker bottom as well, the usb/front headers are sleeved as well, you can see a little bit more in the second picture

Also to Ghost, I'd give it a 8.4/10, the flash combined with the transparency of the HDD cover make those wires visible, I'd move the gpu's pci-e wires down and straight back instead of making it ramp up into the 24 pin and then behind, straighten out the way the sata cables come from behind the mobo tray, and try to get a good natural light taken photo to make the gloss less of an immediate impact


----------



## Furion92

Every Cosmos II or 800D case should only be rated from the backside, really








In those pictures I can't see anything that you could've done better/cleaner.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Every Cosmos II or 800D case should only be rated from the backside, really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those pictures I can't see anything that you could've done better/cleaner.


ha ha that would be hilarious. cosmos II and 800D (also NZXT phantom?) should have a separate rating for the rear cables


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Eveing fellas, just got to installing my new pci-e 6 pins into my second gtx 670. Forgive the sag in the wires, haven't found my cables ties since my move into my new home 2 weeks ago. Got that and some dusting to do then moving onto my first water loop, hoping to get all three main components running with it.
> Sorry for the darker bottom as well, the usb/front headers are sleeved as well, you can see a little bit more in the second picture
> Also to Ghost, I'd give it a 8.4/10, the flash combined with the transparency of the HDD cover make those wires visible, I'd move the gpu's pci-e wires down and straight back instead of making it ramp up into the 24 pin and then behind, straighten out the way the sata cables come from behind the mobo tray, and try to get a good natural light taken photo to make the gloss less of an immediate impact
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks clean and tidy. But, you might wanna do something with that SLi bridge. It's killing the look of your rig. Get a new one or buy a carbon fibre vinyl and stick it to the back of the bridge.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Looks clean and tidy. But, you might wanna do something with that SLi bridge. It's killing the look of your rig. Get a new one or buy a carbon fibre vinyl and stick it to the back of the bridge.


Yah lol, I thought the same when I dug it up out of my first motherboard box, I'll look to get a black one soon.

As for showing the back, well meh lol, it's a small nest, not awful but I'll get pics up after work today or tomorrow


----------



## _REAPER_

you should run your PCI cables like this.


----------



## NewHighScore

I would like to see the back of peoples computers as well. I mean, everyone and anyone can easily manage the cables in the front to look nice but cable management is all about what's behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I would like to see the back of peoples computers as well.


Here you go. Linky.


----------



## mtrx

@Azefore
Really neat job, what kind of fan do you have cooling the GPU's there?


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*






Now that there is pure gold. 10/10 from me


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Now that there is pure gold. 10/10 from me


Thanks, it's my first time trying to color coordinate one of my rigs so it's fun
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> @Azefore
> Really neat job, what kind of fan do you have cooling the GPU's there?


Thank you, and there's two fans, the standard 200mm in upper front behind mesh and then a 200mm NZXT performance fan that you can make out in the pictures
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> you should run your PCI cables like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do they go underneath the cooler and then through the grommets? I have a feeling the top card would just bunch together with the 6 sata cables and bottom would look similar, I do however have the two grommets above the psu bay that runs straight down but I've tried it a while ago and wasn't a complete fan


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## famous1994

Changed the PSU out in my Brother's PC and did some cable management. I think it came out good for being in a Soprano.

Results:

Inside


Behind the tray


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow that looks pretty good. 9/10 from me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Changed the PSU out in my Brother's PC and did some cable management. I think it came out good for being in a Soprano.
> 
> Results:
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> Behind the tray


Proves that you don't need expensive cases to get good wire management. 10/10 because of the difficulty and the end product.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codycjd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad, the picture is a little dark. Maybe try to level out the cables with the GPU? Other than that, it looks pretty clean. 9/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Just update picture my cosmos ii
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other project Cosmos ii
> 
> Please comment thank you ^^


This is a beast rig. Nice job on the cable management. I like how you've routed/hidden your tubes through the top of the case, instead of over the RAM and over the CPU block. It's a cleaner look and shows off the CPU Block. This is hands down a 10/10! Please share your 3Dmark11 scores. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The S810 makes the NH-D14 look small. I would run the cables through one of the grommets just above the PSU and under the card for a cleaner look. 9.5/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> finally got my cables sleeved and did a few little mods. But i hid the wires as best as i could. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad, the flash in the pic makes it a little difficult to rate. But, from what I can see, Id give it a 8.5/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think... Just got home from Afghanistan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The cables on the GPU look out standing! They look like they've been brushed they look so good. Nice theme too. 10/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Eveing fellas, just got to installing my new pci-e 6 pins into my second gtx 670. Forgive the sag in the wires, haven't found my cables ties since my move into my new home 2 weeks ago. Got that and some dusting to do then moving onto my first water loop, hoping to get all three main components running with it.
> Sorry for the darker bottom as well, the usb/front headers are sleeved as well, you can see a little bit more in the second picture
> Also to Ghost, I'd give it a 8.4/10, the flash combined with the transparency of the HDD cover make those wires visible, I'd move the gpu's pci-e wires down and straight back instead of making it ramp up into the 24 pin and then behind, straighten out the way the sata cables come from behind the mobo tray, and try to get a good natural light taken photo to make the gloss less of an immediate impact
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks really clean. I like blue on those sleeved cables, look really vivid. Are they Corsair extensions?? 10/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Changed the PSU out in my Brother's PC and did some cable management. I think it came out good for being in a Soprano.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Results:
> Inside
> 
> Behind the tray


Like @swag mentioned, you don't need an expensive Case/Grommet holes to have clean cable management. Looks really clean and well managed in the back. Nice Job! 10/10! What are you using to wrap the pony tail on the PSU? It doesn't look like electrical tape?


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The S810 makes the NH-D14 look small. I would run the cables through one of the grommets just above the PSU and under the card for a cleaner look. 9.5/10


Thanks dude, I assume your talking about the gpu cables right?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Like @swag mentioned, you don't need an expensive Case/Grommet holes to have clean cable management. Looks really clean and well managed in the back. Nice Job! 10/10! What are you using to wrap the pony tail on the PSU? It doesn't look like electrical tape?


Thanks and just some zip ties.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> Thanks dude, I assume your talking about the gpu cables right?


Yes, Sorry about that.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looks really clean. I like blue on those sleeved cables, look really vivid. Are they Corsair extensions?? 10/10.


Thanks and no they're bitfenix alchemy extensions, really nice paracord they put on the wires.


----------



## katates

Before;

After;


I didn't bought anything. I made it for free.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> Before;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After;
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bought anything. I made it for free.


Hard to judge the after picture when it cut out below the gpu and bays on the right


----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Hard to judge the after picture when it cut out below the gpu and bays on the right





I am open for suggest with buying nothing.


----------



## Azefore

^ 7.8/10 - I'd try to just try and keep all the cables as straight and tight as possible with the lack of easy cable management in the case, perhaps try and straighten the sata cables, maybe tuck those molex connectors through the bay sides to conceal them, slip the 4 pin motherboard wires over the back the motherboard's upper right corner. Just my thoughts on it.

Ok as promised I got around to taking a picture of my back wiring, it's a mess but it'll be down to two SSDs and the 4 HDDs will be out of there on Thursday if all goes well (making the bottom nice and clean). Extensions make the extra cable somewhat of a pain even in the cosmos but I'll live with it.

Changes since last post: Added in the Corsair SP120 HPEs on the H100 and AF140 QE in the back, temps dropped pretty nicely


----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ 7.8/10 - I'd try to just try and keep all the cables as straight and tight as possible with the lack of easy cable management in the case, perhaps try and straighten the sata cables, maybe tuck those molex connectors through the bay sides to conceal them, slip the 4 pin motherboard wires over the back the motherboard's upper right corner. Just my thoughts on it.
> Ok as promised I got around to taking a picture of my back wiring, it's a mess but it'll be down to two SSDs and the 4 HDDs will be out of there on Thursday if all goes well (making the bottom nice and clean). Extensions make the extra cable somewhat of a pain even in the cosmos but I'll live with it.
> Changes since last post: Added in the Corsair SP120 HPEs on the H100 and AF140 QE in the back, temps dropped pretty nicely


If i did what you did, then my case's right side wouldn't close. Because its too narrow.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> If i did what you did, then my case's right side wouldn't close. Because its too narrow.


All depends on the case and what cables you got, none of that wiring gets close to the allotted height in the case, looks like unholy god but it works lol


----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> All depends on the case and what cables you got, none of that wiring gets close to the allotted height in the case, looks like unholy god but it works lol


Is there anyway to place ,for example, PSU the bottom?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> Is there anyway to place ,for example, PSU the bottom?


Do you mean in your case? It doesn't look like it to me but mine is already located in the bottom bay


----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Do you mean in your case? It doesn't look like it to me but mine is already located in the bottom bay


Yes in my case. I couldn't even intervention. Its too narrow i think. By the way how is that for plexi cutting?


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[quote name="Azefore" url="/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/23080#post_17885595"

[/quote]



Goodness, every time I see your rig I almost Jiz my pants. So pretty!


----------



## sectionsone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Eveing fellas, just got to installing my new pci-e 6 pins into my second gtx 670. Forgive the sag in the wires, haven't found my cables ties since my move into my new home 2 weeks ago. Got that and some dusting to do then moving onto my first water loop, hoping to get all three main components running with it.
> Sorry for the darker bottom as well, the usb/front headers are sleeved as well, you can see a little bit more in the second picture
> Also to Ghost, I'd give it a 8.4/10, the flash combined with the transparency of the HDD cover make those wires visible, I'd move the gpu's pci-e wires down and straight back instead of making it ramp up into the 24 pin and then behind, straighten out the way the sata cables come from behind the mobo tray, and try to get a good natural light taken photo to make the gloss less of an immediate impact


nice bro clean build love it. Very seemles


----------



## katates

How is that now?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> How is that now?


4/10


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> How is that now?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm giving you 6.5/10 due to the fact that cable management in that case i limited


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> HERE's Mine






As you can see i tried any failed even with a modular PSU


----------



## OverClocker55

^^ o.0


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I'm giving you 6.5/10 due to the fact that cable management in that case i limited
> As you can see i tried any failed even with a modular PSU


7/10 from me as you could have done a little more with those front panel and sata cables.

I find modular to be more difficult to work with as all the cables come out separately so you can't bunch them together in a pony tail type of thing. I usually get non modular over modular and just hide the cables elsewhere On my Antec 900 i hide them under the behind the HDD tower.


----------



## Ramsey77

I'll play too:


----------



## andrewx12

Given the horrible cable management for my old build b4 I traded it out for my Dv7-6143cl and other stuff. I would say its pretty decent.

Build is First Custom 2012 if you are wondering about the case.

Before I had any skill whatsoever...


After with lots of time and 4 times of ripping it all out and starting over...


Ramsey77 nice work 9/10


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> ^^ o.0





That is Very Nice 10/10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I'll play too:





Damn That is nice i like the cooler 10/10 Deffinately










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewx12*
> 
> Given the horrible cable management for my old build b4 I traded it out for my Dv7-6143cl and other stuff. I would say its pretty decent.
> Build is First Custom 2012 if you are wondering about the case.
> Before I had any skill whatsoever...
> 
> After with lots of time and 4 times of ripping it all out and starting over...
> 
> Ramsey77 nice work 9/10





Hmm Not bad i guess 7/10


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I'll play too:


10/10 but is that graphics card hanging at an angle or is it just me ?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> 10/10 but is that graphics card hanging at an angle or is it just me ?


Yeah, it might be just a tad. Might have to give those cables a little more slack. Good eye.








.....and thanks for the 10's!


----------



## snipekill2445

You think that GPU is haning, you should see mine! I'm always scared it's just gonna go "Snap"


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You think that GPU is haning, you should see mine! I'm always scared it's just gonna go "Snap"


Hehe, that is pretty bad although it was not as bad as my graphics card when i moved to a Gigabyte X79-UD3 motherboard. The UD3 has its first pci-e slot really close to the cpu socket so my Thermaltake frio was trying to snap the graphics card off !









I Had to grind down the some fins that come off the plastic fan mounts and it it now sits about 1mm off the card. Phew !


----------



## GhostSniper08

alright guys.. i took some of you all's advice aand re did some of the wiring. Just so you all know this is what the wiring look like when i first bought it.
Before:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This now after more work,and several upgrades. plus the wiring maintenence is really hard in the back since it always causes my panel to pop up. But tell me what you think. be gentle.

After:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











i apologize for the blurry pics though.. I could not get a decent pic out of my cell phone camera. And i took quite a few, these were the best.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Wow. That looks really clean now.

10/10 from me.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Amazing improvement, 10/10


----------



## Azefore

Aye 10/10 for me as well Sniper, did a real nice job finishing up the management.


----------



## GhostSniper08

yes!!!! thanks guys







 ....i did one of those jump into the air and stayed frozen there when i said "yes".


----------



## Supreme888




----------



## ginger_nuts

The lighting effect in this photo is awesome.


----------



## Custard

Specs as per sig rig.


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*


I give that a 9/10.


----------



## DizzlePro

Just installed a ssd


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Just installed a ssd


I would say 7.5/10. Some sleeved cables would look great.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Spoiler: DizzlePro



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Just installed a ssd


I would give that a 7.5/10 because you could have done something with the SSD placement and the GPU cables





Spoiler: Supreme888



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*


I would give that a 8/10 because the wires at the top could do with some more refinement. Otherwise nice setup.


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*





From What I can see, I'd give you a 10/10.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs as per sig rig.





Looks superb. 10/10 from me











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Just installed a ssd





Looks great for unsleeved cables. 9/10 from me cause of the few coloured ones...


----------



## Ikea1

My Silverstone Tj08-e waiting for my sli cards and better cpu cooler

Rig Specs:

Core i5 cpu
8gb Corsair Vengeance
8500 GT Video Card
Thermaltake 850w PSU
OCZ Agility 3 120gb SSD
Slim Slot Loading dvd rw drive
Silverstone Tj08-e case



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## furmark

omg that thing is amazin


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> My Silverstone Tj08-e waiting for my sli cards and better cpu cooler
> Rig Specs:
> Core i5 cpu
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> 8500 GT Video Card
> Thermaltake 850w PSU
> OCZ Agility 3 120gb SSD
> Slim Slot Loading dvd rw drive
> Silverstone Tj08-e case
> -image snip-


Holy zip ties Batman! That's some damn fine cable management there, 11/10


----------



## PTCB

Hail the zip-tie king!








It's gotta be 10/10 (front).


----------



## Ikea1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Hail the zip-tie king!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be 10/10 (front).


Thanks. Yeah, i get free zip ties at work so might as well use them


----------



## adi518

so many zipties


----------



## Keru

Hello friends


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keru*
> 
> Hello friends


I hate you and your clean case.









I'm going to go cry quietly to myself now...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keru*
> 
> Hello friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I demand specs, fill out your rig builder friend!

I actually don't know how a computer could look cleaner, so 10/10. good work.


----------



## adi518

Mother of god! \o/

I saved all pictures for future inspiration.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keru*
> 
> Hello friends






Hmm maybe a 6.5......

LOL








20/10


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keru*
> 
> Hello friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My first ever 10 goes to you.









You sure it's not a mock-up? lol


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Latest pic of inside.

[/URL


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> How is that now?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Def. room for improvement. 6/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ o.0


Not bad. Those angled pic's make it hard to rate though. 8/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I'll play too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like a tight fit in that case. But overall good looking. 9/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewx12*
> 
> Given the horrible cable management for my old build b4 I traded it out for my Dv7-6143cl and other stuff. I would say its pretty decent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Build is First Custom 2012 if you are wondering about the case.
> Before I had any skill whatsoever...
> 
> After with lots of time and 4 times of ripping it all out and starting over...
> 
> Ramsey77 nice work 9/10


A nice improvement. It still could look a bit cleaner. Some zip ties will clean it up. They look like NZXT extensions? 7/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> alright guys.. i took some of you all's advice aand re did some of the wiring. Just so you all know this is what the wiring look like when i first bought it.
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This now after more work,and several upgrades. plus the wiring maintenence is really hard in the back since it always causes my panel to pop up. But tell me what you think. be gentle.
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i apologize for the blurry pics though.. I could not get a decent pic out of my cell phone camera. And i took quite a few, these were the best.


That looks spot on. Great job. 9.5/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Another angled pic. 9/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custard*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs as per sig rig.


Sweet little rig. The extensions could be cleaned up a bit. 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Just installed a ssd
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job. Those NZXT 210/220 are one of the best budget cases imo. I have two of them.







You can use double sided tape or velcro to mount your SSD in the back. 8.5/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> My Silverstone Tj08-e waiting for my sli cards and better cpu cooler
> Rig Specs:
> Core i5 cpu
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> 8500 GT Video Card
> Thermaltake 850w PSU
> OCZ Agility 3 120gb SSD
> Slim Slot Loading dvd rw drive
> Silverstone Tj08-e case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That my friend, is how it's done! You did a excellent job with that TJ08. 10/10!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keru*
> 
> Hello friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What else can I say. It's a sick rig and a job well done on the cable management. I like how you mounted your res. This is a no brainer, 10/10!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Latest pic of inside.
> http://img19.imageshack.us/i/20120810181913.jpg/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL


You should have posted your avatar pic. The picture is lighter and changed my mind on my rating. You sir did a awesome job hiding the Power switch connection/USB cables. Liking the DiNoc Job. 10/10!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Yeah I need to take some decent bright pics. That was taken on my Galaxy S3 so it's not the best.


----------



## Keru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> I hate you and your clean case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go cry quietly to myself now...


Haha!!







Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I demand specs, fill out your rig builder friend!
> I actually don't know how a computer could look cleaner, so 10/10. good work.


Spec:
CPU : i7 980x
Memory : Ocz Reaper 6GB 1866mhz
Motherboard : Asus Rampage III extreme
GPU's : Asus GTX 480 SLI
PSU : Enermax Revolution 1020w
HDD : WD Velocirraptor 300GB + HDD's external.
Extra : OC Station
Case : Little Devil V8

Liquid Cooling :
CPU : EK Supreme HF Full Nikel
Motherboard : EK FULLBOARD EK-FB RE3 Acetal+ EN
GPU's : EK EK-FC480 GTX Acetal+EN
Radiators : 3x480 Black ice Sr1
Reservoir : EK X2 Avanced 250 ml
Pump : Swiftech MCP35X
Tube : Masterkleer 16-11m red uv
Fittings : BitsPower + EK
Fans : 13fans Excalibur 120 + 2fans BE QUIET! SILENTWINGS USC 140
Control Fans : Lamptron Fc5

Thank you very much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Mother of god! \o/
> I saved all pictures for future inspiration.


Wow!! Thank you very much for being your inspiration









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> Hmm maybe a 6.5......
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20/10


Haha!! Thank you very much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> My first ever 10 goes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it's not a mock-up? lol


Thanks for that 10. Haha! no, not a mock-up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Latest pic of inside.
> [/URL


Wow! great job!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> What else can I say. It's a sick rig and a job well done on the cable management. I like how you mounted your res. This is a no brainer, 10/10!


Thank you very much, thanks


----------



## .theMetal

very cool, I count 3 480 rads right? I bet it runs scarry silent.


----------



## Jras

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keru*
> 
> Hello friends






Great work, what case it that btw, I must have it.


----------



## socketus

Here is Keru's link to more pix at the rog forum:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?12325-My-Little-Devil

very impressive build, Keru









and by following his posts, here's a link to LD's facebook page, featuring Keru's build with 19 photos:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.368375669865436.73757.171942482842090&type=1

WoW! to Keru's build and all of the obviously enthusiastic builds on LD page


----------



## Theloudtrout

So if any of you remeber this picture of my rig that i posted ?



Well that picture was from January and i upgraded my rig then but ever since then the motherboard set has been laying around doing nothing and because it served me well for many years it holds a special place in my gamer heart and i could not let it die. So what i did was pick through my pile of computer parts and throw together a rig based off this motherboard and seeing as i'm on summer leave off college i though i would have some fun (on a very tight budget mind) while i built it. Now it's not completely finished as i still need a new front bay cover and the back pci covers as well as some other small stuff but, it would be nice to know what you guys think of it.

Here it is...


Spoiler: Red October






And for anyone with some time to kill here is the (not very detailed) Build log of "Red October"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291036/build-log-red-october#post_17901954


----------



## snipekill2445

Holy crud! 10/10


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Nothing like coming back with a vengeance.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Red October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone with some time to kill here is the (not very detailed) Build log of "Red October"
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291036/build-log-red-october#post_17901954


Night and day. 10/10 for the current state and the improvement over the old setup.


----------



## katates

I didn't used sleeves.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So now I got my 670 and my sleeved extensions in thought I would post the final result. What do ya reckon?












Wow this thread certainly moves fast I think I got missed, can I get a rating. Also was thinking of getting some corsair AF fans for the rear and side mainly for aesthetics, are they as good as the Noctua's I already have or should I just paint my Noctua's black?


----------



## furmark

^^ love it im also working on the same case


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> I didn't used sleeves.





Looks pretty good, you just need to try hide that rainbow in the top. 8.5/10 from me.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this thread certainly moves fast I think I got missed, can I get a rating. Also was thinking of getting some corsair AF fans for the rear and side mainly for aesthetics, are they as good as the Noctua's I already have or should I just paint my Noctua's black?





That looks stunning. 10/10 from me


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> [!IMG]http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm109/Pittster83/DSC04979.jpg[/IMG]
> Wow this thread certainly moves fast I think I got missed, can I get a rating. Also was thinking of getting some corsair AF fans for the rear and side mainly for aesthetics, are they as good as the Noctua's I already have or should I just paint my Noctua's black?










10/10


----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Looks pretty good, you just need to try hide that rainbow in the top. 8.5/10 from me.


How can i hide that?


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Mostly just finding a better way to tuck it out of view, or making it cleaner to look at. If you don't want to sleeve, you could make some kind of box to hide the wires coming out of the PSU (before they pass behind the Mobo tray). Maybe build one to hide the PSU all together?


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> Mostly just finding a better way to tuck it out of view, or making it cleaner to look at. If you don't want to sleeve, you could make some kind of box to hide the wires coming out of the PSU (before they pass behind the Mobo tray). Maybe build one to hide the PSU all together?


I do not have the right tools :S


----------



## Swag

Well here is my system so far until I get my AX650 next week. Shipping sucks.











Does anyone have any recommendations in taking better photos?

Can anyone list me all the cables that I need for my system? Including SATA and Motherboard cables. I'm going to a PC store tomorrow to pick up some cables before my AX650 comes and I can be prepared to just plug them all in.


----------



## Ikea1

Thanks, i will post more pics after i get my cards and custom water loop


That my friend, is how it's done! You did a excellent job with that TJ08. 10/10!


----------



## Morokei

Hi guys. Just assembled my sig rig today. Thinking about re-organizing the 6-pins that powers my 670. Hope you like it!


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this thread certainly moves fast I think I got missed, can I get a rating. Also was thinking of getting some corsair AF fans for the rear and side mainly for aesthetics, are they as good as the Noctua's I already have or should I just paint my Noctua's black?





Them New fans Are Nice Like your Build 10/10



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morokei*
> 
> Hi guys. Just assembled my sig rig today. Thinking about re-organizing the 6-pins that powers my 670. Hope you like it!





Damn Your Pc is Nice 10/10


----------



## radarjam

Without GPU lool.


----------



## katates

Its me again. I tried to hide rainbow


----------



## snipekill2445

Hmm look much better. I'll give it a 9.5.10 now. Just needs sleeving,


----------



## katates

If i can find sleeves, i'll make them sleeved.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> If i can find sleeves, i'll make them sleeved.


You can buy pre sleeved cables from Bitfenix I think it was. I bought them and they're nice.


----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You can buy pre sleeved cables from Bitfenix I think it was. I bought them and they're nice.


I am living in turkey and its hard to find sleeves.


----------



## Swag

Import them?


----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Import them?


I think it will be expensive. And i don't wanna pay anything. I just bought plexi and nothing else.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

MDPC Sleeving is based in Germany, might be easier to obtain. Lucky for you, they make some of the best. Pre-sleeved extensions wouldn't help all that much since it looks like you have an old squid-style PSU. You would only make the ends plugging into the parts look nice. Your PSU side would still be a rainbow.
But sleeving it yourself? Not all that hard. It is time consuming, but not much too it.


----------



## Rixon

Sorry for the bad photos, my droid is needing some service so my photos arn't exactly the prime 5mb quality they would be (LG Optimus 3D)

So I thought while I was cleaning the computer I would snap some photo's of my awesomely old hardware in it, and how I've made the best cable management case look awful with IDE

And I also decided to take off that annoyingly loud grate that makes the 200m fan whistle and humm

Just quickly used tin snips (Yellow shears) I'll be bringing the edges down with my dremel later once it's not 11pm

Any suggestions? I'm not ever going to be up to date with my hardware so bear with me, and sometimes I wish I just bought a NZXT Vulcan, I love my obsidian but it's huge!


----------



## NateST

Black and blue sleeving coming soon, always looking for ways to manage better if you see any.


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixon*





I'd give that a 7/10. You need to get rid of the IDE, and route that CPU power cable behind the tray.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*





Hmm, maybe a 8/10 there are lots of rainbow cables in there, but it will look 10 times better sleeved.


----------



## Swag

Does the Corsair AX650 come with pre-sleeved cables? Like the nice black ones that you can purchase from them for $100?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does the Corsair AX650 come with pre-sleeved cables? Like the nice black ones that you can purchase from them for $100?


I could be wrong but I believe you can buy the pre sleeved cables but I don't think they come with them.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does the Corsair AX650 come with pre-sleeved cables? Like the nice black ones that you can purchase from them for $100?


No, you buy the AX650 and then you buy the additional set of sleeved cables for 90 dollars.


----------



## Swag

So that bag doesn't come with the AX650?


----------



## Azefore

^ Those black cables in that posted picture are the standard plastic plain wires the AX PSUs come with

Below are an example of the individually sleeved wires corsair sells separately


----------



## Swag

Oh crap, I wasn't looking at the cables properly, I didn't see they were individually sleeved. Sorry, my eyes aren't too sharp. No problem, I bought sleeved cables from Bitfenix today so I hope they turn out good. I already have the white 24PIN and 1 6PIN. Anyone know if I should go with white sleeved cables or red sleeved cables? I have an Asus Maximus V Gene so it's black/red/blue.


----------



## Rixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'd give that a 7/10. You need to get rid of the IDE, and route that CPU power cable behind the tray.


I would if I was able to, I'm about 2cm to short for being able to, and i have yet to (Due to pure not really caring) get a 4pin EPS extension.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and blue sleeving coming soon, always looking for ways to manage better if you see any.





I would say 8/10, 9/10 if you were to run the front panel cables away from the grommet possibly remove your front panel and squeeze them into the motherboard tray, and 10/10 once sleeved


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh crap, I wasn't looking at the cables properly, I didn't see they were individually sleeved. Sorry, my eyes aren't too sharp. No problem, I bought sleeved cables from Bitfenix today so I hope they turn out good. I already have the white 24PIN and 1 6PIN. Anyone know if I should go with white sleeved cables or red sleeved cables? I have an Asus Maximus V Gene so it's black/red/blue.


res


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh crap, I wasn't looking at the cables properly, I didn't see they were individually sleeved. Sorry, my eyes aren't too sharp. No problem, I bought sleeved cables from Bitfenix today so I hope they turn out good. I already have the white 24PIN and 1 6PIN. Anyone know if I should go with white sleeved cables or red sleeved cables? I have an Asus Maximus V Gene so it's black/red/blue.
> 
> 
> 
> res
Click to expand...

Reserved or red? I'm guessing you mean red because res doesn't make sense.


----------



## estabya

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Reserved or red? I'm guessing you mean red because res doesn't make sense.


Meant red lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Reserved or red? I'm guessing you mean red because res doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Meant red lol
Click to expand...

Yea ok, I guess I'll exchange my white ones for reds. It won't really matter since the worker decided to throw in some free cables because of our long discussion about overclocking.


----------



## Psyrical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ Those black cables in that posted picture are the standard plastic plain wires the AX PSUs come with
> Below are an example of the individually sleeved wires corsair sells separately


Hey quick question, bare with me please I'm new. Why get sleeved wires for the AX650, is it just for looks? I was planning to get the AX650 with the all black cables so it can match with a black 660t case. Wouldn't the AX650 be fine with the cables it comes with?


----------



## radarjam

No one gonna rate mine? XD


----------



## NateST

Or mine


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> Hey quick question, bare with me please I'm new. Why get sleeved wires for the AX650, is it just for looks? I was planning to get the AX650 with the all black cables so it can match with a black 660t case. Wouldn't the AX650 be fine with the cables it comes with?


Since you plan on sticking with a black theme, keeping the stock cables wouldn't hurt. But the cables offer alternatives. I, for instance bought the white cables, because at the time I was going for a black/ white theme


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ Those black cables in that posted picture are the standard plastic plain wires the AX PSUs come with
> Below are an example of the individually sleeved wires corsair sells separately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey quick question, bare with me please I'm new. Why get sleeved wires for the AX650, is it just for looks? I was planning to get the AX650 with the all black cables so it can match with a black 660t case. Wouldn't the AX650 be fine with the cables it comes with?
Click to expand...

Completely just for looks, it in no shape or form makes performance better. I like how they look and a cleaner build = better airflow.


----------



## shredded

What do you think of mine?









Note that the cable sitting on the PSU is pushed back along the back of the case when my window is on, and is further out of the way. I cant get my H100 and fan cables between the front of my gpu and my ram cooler. I will move the rad to the top when i get a HD7790 (hopefully) as well as making it a push (2x120)/pull (2x140 mounted externally).

External cables are messy, but will be neatened up when i move my tv and get my room in order.


----------



## katates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Hmm look much better. I'll give it a 9.5.10 now. Just needs sleeving,




I have a question. I hide the cables behing the motherboard. And i barely screw the motherboard down. Does it harm to motherboard?


----------



## Theloudtrout

Spoiler: radarjam



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> 
> 
> Without GPU lool.


I would have to give that a solid 10/10 very clean build My old advice would be to do something with that front fan. The contrast in color makes it look weird.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> What do you think of mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the cable sitting on the PSU is pushed back along the back of the case when my window is on, and is further out of the way. I cant get my H100 and fan cables between the front of my gpu and my ram cooler. I will move the rad to the top when i get a HD7790 (hopefully) as well as making it a push (2x120)/pull (2x140 mounted externally).
> External cables are messy, but will be neatened up when i move my tv and get my room in order.


Could you get some more light on the situation ? all i really can see is a dark room and a big blue glow. Are you trying to hide something ?








No but from what i can see now looks to be a 9/10 ish


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> 
> I have a question. I hide the cables behing the motherboard. And i barely screw the motherboard down. Does it harm to motherboard?


It should not unless you are flexing the motherboard hard or putting it under much stress. If it is then you will need to do some chopping to that case to run them round the back of the motherboard.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


6/10
My eyes get drawn to the fan wires on the Hyper212+, as well as the top-right grommet (where the 24-pin comes out of). Get those front panel wires behind the Mobo tray - from up above, looks like you you have a little gap to work with.


----------



## macarule

Got a new PSU and cables


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> So if any of you remeber this picture of my rig that i posted ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that picture was from January and i upgraded my rig then but ever since then the motherboard set has been laying around doing nothing and because it served me well for many years it holds a special place in my gamer heart and i could not let it die. So what i did was pick through my pile of computer parts and throw together a rig based off this motherboard and seeing as i'm on summer leave off college i though i would have some fun (on a very tight budget mind) while i built it. Now it's not completely finished as i still need a new front bay cover and the back pci covers as well as some other small stuff but, it would be nice to know what you guys think of it.
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Red October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone with some time to kill here is the (not very detailed) Build log of "Red October"
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291036/build-log-red-october#post_17901954


What a huge improvement. I like the custom panel you made to hide the PSU and the cables. I also like that you mounted it on the 5.25" bay and not on the frame where the side panel slides on. I would take the power connection cables and route them behind the mobo for a cleaner look over the saggy look. But that's only my opinion. Nice work. 9.5/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


An overall picture would help rate your rig. I see your using zip ties and the cable management isn't bad. But the close up pictures shows some clutter from the PSU cover and above the ram cooler. I'd give it an 8/10. Post better pics and I'll re-rate your rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well here is my system so far until I get my AX650 next week. Shipping sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations in taking better photos?
> Can anyone list me all the cables that I need for my system? Including SATA and Motherboard cables. I'm going to a PC store tomorrow to pick up some cables before my AX650 comes and I can be prepared to just plug them all in.


The extension look clean and laid out evenly. Can't really see where you can improve. 9/10 Good luck on the PSU and Extensions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morokei*
> 
> Hi guys. Just assembled my sig rig today. Thinking about re-organizing the 6-pins that powers my 670. Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the extension but they look a little sloppy. I'd clean up the PSU and the GPU extensions so they look more uniform with the rest of your them. Not bad though, 9/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without GPU lool.


That's a clean rig. Didn't think a D14 can fit in that case. Also, I've seen similar rigs with the GPU cable routed around the front and you have it all in the back where it should be. Nice little rig and your cable management is really clean. 9.5/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katates*
> 
> Its me again. I tried to hide rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've seen your cable management improve through out the thread and it get's better and better. I wouldn't recommend getting sleeved extensions because it add more clutter. It wouldn't look right with the bumble bee colored cables connected to the extensions, especially since you can't hide them behind the mobo. I would recommend sleeving your own cables, or make a costume panel like @Theloudtrout to help hide some of your cables. Another option would get a PSU that's already sleeved, it doesn't have to be modular, but a sleeved PSU will help manage your cables. I'll give you a 8.5/10 for all the effort and progress you've made since your first post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixon*
> 
> Sorry for the bad photos, my droid is needing some service so my photos arn't exactly the prime 5mb quality they would be (LG Optimus 3D)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought while I was cleaning the computer I would snap some photo's of my awesomely old hardware in it, and how I've made the best cable management case look awful with IDE
> 
> And I also decided to take off that annoyingly loud grate that makes the 200m fan whistle and humm
> 
> Just quickly used tin snips (Yellow shears) I'll be bringing the edges down with my dremel later once it's not 11pm
> Any suggestions? I'm not ever going to be up to date with my hardware so bear with me, and sometimes I wish I just bought a NZXT Vulcan, I love my obsidian
> 
> 
> but it's huge!


Still rocking the IDE, I guess if it works, theirs no need to replace it. There is a lot of space in that case, making the cables more visible with your mATX mobo. I would route the GPU cables through the grommet closest to the GPU and run the cable underneath the card. Id take the 8 pin power cable and run that through the back of the mobo tray. If it doesn't fit, run it though the CPU cut out tray and over the mobo. It looks like you have enough room to slid the IDE cable behind the mobo tray. If you have some double sided tape, use it to help keep it in place. Last thing I'd do is clean up the clutter where the little hole is, located to the left side of the HDD cage. The case has the potential of hiding all the visible cables. Hope this helps, 7.5/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and blue sleeving coming soon, always looking for ways to manage better if you see any.


That back plate is sick. Looks pretty cramped in your case but overall good. Also a better pic to see what's under your cards. 8/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You can hide the CPU coolers fan cables under the heatsink. All the cables on the top right can be cleaned up and I can't really see what's going on underneath the GPU area. The rear exhaust fan cable can be hidden a lot better, either behind the mobo or up and over the I/O area. 7/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> What do you think of mine?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the cable sitting on the PSU is pushed back along the back of the case when my window is on, and is further out of the way. I cant get my H100 and fan cables between the front of my gpu and my ram cooler. I will move the rad to the top when i get a HD7790 (hopefully) as well as making it a push (2x120)/pull (2x140 mounted externally).
> External cables are messy, but will be neatened up when i move my tv and get my room in order.


Holy Ram Cooler Batman! All I see is blue. A better pic would help the members rate your rig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Got a new PSU and cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Like the extensions I meant sleeved. The overall theme of the build is clean. Why didn't your route your GPU cables through the grommet? 9.5/10.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Like the extensions. The overall theme of the build is clean. Why didn't your route your GPU cables through the grommet? 9.5/10.


The cables are too tight for my liking through the grommets and they're alot harder to work with also, But thanks heaps for the 9.5!









Ps. Extensions? I believe its custom sleeved


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Like the extensions. The overall theme of the build is clean. Why didn't your route your GPU cables through the grommet? 9.5/10.


The 24-pin doesn't go through the grommet either - seems to be because it doesn't line up with any of the grommets. But I think it looks better this way than it would if he tried to make them round those tight bends and tried to force it though. It's a very smooth look.
9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Got a new PSU and cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


**Edit**

I'm probably going to buy some sleeved cable extensions for the build I'm about to start. Which would everyone recommend? ModRight, Maxfinder or Bitfenix?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> The 24-pin doesn't go through the grommet either - seems to be because it doesn't line up with any of the grommets. But I think it looks better this way than it would if he tried to make them round those tight bends and tried to force it though. It's a very smooth look.
> 9/10


Spot on









Cheers for the 9!


----------



## shredded

For the guys that couldnt see my cabling! Sorry for the poor lighting, i have a dark room (not that im complaining







)


----------



## AsusFanZA123

I know i posted these pics in the other thread so if its breaking any rules i am truly sorry, but please feel free to rate and comment.

It aint the best but its getting there


----------



## Swag

Does anyone know if you can take out the bay for CD-ROMs (bay on the top right corner) for the 600T?


----------



## appleg33k85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFanZA123*
> 
> I know i posted these pics in the other thread so if its breaking any rules i am truly sorry, but please feel free to rate and comment.
> It aint the best but its getting there


You might want to shorten those cables up by oh 3 - 5 feet


----------



## OverClocker55

I give you 2 for 10 have you achieved the Zen?


----------



## Ficu

Rate please?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ficu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate please?


just jizzed


----------



## DizzlePro

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ficu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate please?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ficu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate please?


12/10

Love the white case + blue coolant + black mobo. Looks perfect. I wish I could do that! I also like the illuminating EK logo.

How do you take such beautiful photos? What's your camera?


----------



## Ficu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> just jizzed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 12/10
> Love the white case + blue coolant + black mobo. Looks perfect. I wish I could do that! I also like the illuminating EK logo.
> How do you take such beautiful photos? What's your camera?


Thanx!

We use a white background and flash, the camera is a FZ30.


----------



## Swag

I have a D60 and I used the flash upwards method. I still come out with crappy pictures. I even bought white construction paper to make the background whiter than my wall.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can take out the bay for CD-ROMs (bay on the top right corner) for the 600T?


The only way you could do it was to dremel it out. It's actually part of the frame.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ficu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate please?


OH GOD I HATE MY COMPUTER!

10/10

What coolant do you use by the way? At first I thought it was the hose color, until I took a look at the Res...

General photo tips for anyone, turn down your ISO setting. I mean, I take excellent free-hand night-time shots on an 80 ISO - using a Canon Point-and-shoot. You generally need less light than you think, and filtered light helps a lot. If you have a white plastic cap for you flash, use it - and still bounce the flash off the ceiling of you can adjust the angle. If you don't have a cap or filter, some white printer paper over the flash can work too.

If your issue is dark photos, still used filtered light and try to bounce it off the subject. Work area lamps, with a piece of printer paper could work, just aim at the ceiling so that the reflected light hits whatever the subject of the photograph is, and in such a way that shadows are eliminated or minimized.


----------



## MGF Derp

Whats my rating?


----------



## Krud

Best i could do. Kinda hard when you have a non-modular psu.

4 hard drives, 3 video cards in this rig.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ficu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate please?


110% I love this build I have tried to follow it here but sometimes it got hard... Looks great though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Whats my rating?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10 I would work on tightening up the cables at the bottom and what not just so that it looks like one cable instead off all of them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Best i could do. Kinda hard when you have a non-modular psu.
> 4 hard drives, 3 video cards in this rig.
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa274/Mrbaaman/DSC_0347.jpg]http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa274/Mrbaaman/DSC_0347.jpg[/URL][/SPOILER]
> [img][/QUOTE]
> 
> 9/10 It looks really good I would just organize the cables a bit more [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 8/10 I would work on tightening up the cables at the bottom and what not just so that it looks like one cable instead off all of them


Thanks. I plan on sleeving quite a few things. Which will make it look more tidy.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ficu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate please?


Too good to be true. =)

Btw, nice island Tenerife.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> For the guys that couldnt see my cabling! Sorry for the poor lighting, i have a dark room (not that im complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Looking good, and that looks very familiar


----------



## willmclaughlin1

Sorry for the terrible picture, I don't have a camera ):


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willmclaughlin1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the terrible picture, I don't have a camera ):


^ ^
Fix link


----------



## NateST

Lets try again.


----------



## Swag

What looks better for the H80 rad? The tubes on the bottom or top?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guy, please rate my cables in the PC ( and you could always rate the desk cable management) leave a comment on my youtube page if you want









Watch it in High Quality 1080p


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oh....
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, please rate my cables in the PC ( and you could always rate the desk cable management) leave a comment on my youtube page if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it in High Quality 1080p


Damn sexy, I wish I could afford that CPU and motherboard.







That OC is nice too. I'd give it a 11/10. Love the color scheme. Amazing watercooling and amazing sexy GPUs.


----------



## Azefore

^ I'm seeing this video get posted everywhere... hmmmmmm


----------



## Ficu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> OH GOD I HATE MY COMPUTER!
> 10/10
> *What coolant do you use by the way?* At first I thought it was the hose color, until I took a look at the Res...
> General photo tips for anyone, turn down your ISO setting. I mean, I take excellent free-hand night-time shots on an 80 ISO - using a Canon Point-and-shoot. You generally need less light than you think, and filtered light helps a lot. If you have a white plastic cap for you flash, use it - and still bounce the flash off the ceiling of you can adjust the angle. If you don't have a cap or filter, some white printer paper over the flash can work too.
> If your issue is dark photos, still used filtered light and try to bounce it off the subject. Work area lamps, with a piece of printer paper could work, just aim at the ceiling so that the reflected light hits whatever the subject of the photograph is, and in such a way that shadows are eliminated or minimized.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 110% I love this build I have tried to follow it here but sometimes it got hard... Looks great though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Too good to be true. =)
> Btw, nice island Tenerife.


Thanx!









*@ZombieEinstein*: Mahyems Pastel Blue Berry.


----------



## Sevada88

Man these corsair fans are popular!


----------



## raptorxrx

Sorry about the image, I was trying to get a couple of quick photos, and just threw it on auto. Didn't even check to see if they were OK... Which this one obviously isn't. That BRIGHT LIGHT!!

Some amazing setups here. I thought I did a OK job for a non modular PSU.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> Sorry about the image, I was trying to get a couple of quick photos, and just threw it on auto. Didn't even check to see if they were OK... Which this one obviously isn't. That BRIGHT LIGHT!!
> Some amazing setups here. I thought I did a OK job for a non modular PSU.


Looks great, but you need to at least get a decent CPU cooler. 8/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willmclaughlin1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the terrible picture, I don't have a camera ):





Wow, looks good. 9.5/10 cause you have cables across everywhere.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Lets try again.





I'm sure you've been rated by a few people but a 8/10 from me, too much yellow











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> Sorry about the image, I was trying to get a couple of quick photos, and just threw it on auto. Didn't even check to see if they were OK... Which this one obviously isn't. That BRIGHT LIGHT!!
> Some amazing setups here. I thought I did a OK job for a non modular PSU.





Very nice 9.5/10 Just need sleeved cables.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld*
> 
> Looks great, but you need to at least get a decent CPU cooler. 8/10


It's just an i3, the stock cooler handles the 65w TDP just fine. If anything, I need to get a decent PSU.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> It's just an i3, the stock cooler handles the 65w TDP just fine. If anything, I need to get a decent PSU.


Yea, but its fugly and luckily you live close to MicroCenter







I have to make a road trip up there once a month. Nothing wrong with the PSU since all the cables are well hidden. And just sleeve the fan cables. MC caries some nice Aerocool Shark blues that would look nice and keep the noise down. All in all, its a nice looking rig, better cm than mine.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Wow, looks good. 9.5/10 cause you have cables across everywhere.
> I'm sure you've been rated by a few people but a 8/10 from me, too much yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice 9.5/10 Just need sleeved cables.


Those are going to be Black and Blue sleeved soon, I didn't see the other ratings


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld*
> 
> Looks great, but you need to at least get a decent CPU cooler. 8/10


Remember, "Rate my Cables" not Rate my system


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Remember, "Rate my Cables" not Rate my system


This lol


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Remember, "Rate my Cables" not Rate my system


OK, the cables on that stock cooler look like hubcaps on a Ferrari. Swap it out with a decent cooler (rims).


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld*
> 
> OK, the cables on that stock cooler look like hubcaps on a Ferrari. Swap it out with a decent cooler (rims).


lol

New chair first, than possibly cooler.

Moar pics!!


----------



## ericld

OK, here is my PIA cable management nightmare. I have an old Lian Li V1000 that some refer to as backwards, haha. I just put a new PSU in it, but will need to do some more cutting to tighten the cables up. The rad is just a test. I plan to go with a full loop to an external heat exchanger using a Phobia Supernova 1260. Other thoughts are completely cutting out the aluminum that separates the top and bottom, from the HDD rack to the PSU. Then it will be easier to route the PCIe cables and CPU power. I also need some decent SATA cables. The empty fan plug is for the side panel fan.


----------



## willmclaughlin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Wow, looks good. 9.5/10 cause you have cables across everywhere.
> 
> And now?


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld*
> 
> OK, here is my PIA cable management nightmare. I have an old Lian Li V1000 that some refer to as backwards, haha. I just put a new PSU in it, but will need to do some more cutting to tighten the cables up. The rad is just a test. I plan to go with a full loop to an external heat exchanger using a Phobia Supernova 1260. Other thoughts are completely cutting out the aluminum that separates the top and bottom, from the HDD rack to the PSU. Then it will be easier to route the PCIe cables and CPU power. I also need some decent SATA cables. The empty fan plug is for the side panel fan.


7/10, I can understand the case not being ideal but thats why you drill holes to make it work. Also thats one thick rad with double fan double collar setup you've got there.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> 7/10, I can understand the case not being ideal but thats why you drill holes to make it work. Also thats one thick rad with double fan double collar setup you've got there.


The fan shrouds helped drop a few degrees off max temps with that crappy H60 rad, its kinda thick, but it works. I just swapped in the new PSU, and am getting the saw and drill ready. Hopefully have some new pics next week, but the rig is folding. When I go with a full loop, the rad and chiller will be in a separate case.

Not bad too bad for a 9yo case. Says something of Lian Li's quality.


----------



## 222Panther222

First time cable management, it's not as sick as some here but it's fine for me


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> First time cable management, it's not as sick as some here but it's fine for me


7/10

My two biggest and simplest improvements would be to run your front IO cables under the MB itself.

Also run the 8pin ATX power cable behind the MB tray.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Agreed. Than it would be a 8 or 8.5/10 IMO.


----------



## niveK

Hello guys,

i changed from my Silverstone TJ07 to a LittleDevil V8. Now i can mount 2 480mm rads in the case, but i mounted only 2.

Here is a "old" picture







The HeatmasterII has already been changed through a Aquaero5.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niveK*
> 
> Hello guys,
> i changed from my Silverstone TJ07 to a LittleDevil V8. Now i can mount 2 480mm rads in the case, but i mounted only 2.
> Here is a "old" picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HeatmasterII has already been changed through a Aquaero5.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10. Move the ATX power under the Rad, and you have a 9.5/10.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 7/10
> My two biggest and simplest improvements would be to run your front IO cables under the MB itself.
> Also run the 8pin ATX power cable behind the MB tray.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^Agreed. Than it would be a 8 or 8.5/10 IMO.


Thanks for rating and advices, as you can see i had some difficulty with the 8 pins, since it didn't fit tru the 8 pin hole in the mobo tray and didn't have a extender i simply toss it on the side.

Now it's runned underneath the gpu although i didn't finish it completely, because when i swapped case i didn't had zip ties so all the cable a lose in the back panel.


----------



## Blaze0303

Updated my rig and moved a few things around. Don't mind the H100 cables, I need to find a good way to tuck them. And yes, my gfx card prop is a chopstick...I do live in japan ya know


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Updated my rig and moved a few things around. Don't mind the H100 cables, I need to find a good way to tuck them. And yes, my gfx card prop is a chopstick...I do live in japan ya know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the chop stick! brilliant! I would rate it at a 9/10, you've just about done everything you possibly can. just hide those h100 cables and you will be set


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Updated my rig and moved a few things around. Don't mind the H100 cables, I need to find a good way to tuck them. And yes, my gfx card prop is a chopstick...I do live in japan ya know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I will give 8/10.

I suggest move the ODD up a slot and turning your sata cable around and running it with the power cable to together.

Also the front audio cable could be ran under the MB and just stick out under the rear IO ports. Stealthy ninja like
















And last but not least, using zip ties (cable ties) to keep all the cables tight and together would give a really clean look.

Big plus from me though for the chop stick stand.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I will give 8/10.
> I suggest move the ODD up a slot and turning your sata cable around and running it with the power cable to together.
> Also the front audio cable could be ran under the MB and just stick out under the rear IO ports. Stealthy ninja like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, using zip ties (cable ties) to keep all the cables tight and together would give a really clean look.
> Big plus from me though for the chop stick stand.


Now that you mention it I actually removed the OOD. It was just there to do a fresh install of windows. I tucked the cables in the back of the case. But I like your idea for the audio cable and you're right, I can tighten my cables up some. Thanks! +rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I love the chop stick! brilliant! I would rate it at a 9/10, you've just about done everything you possibly can. just hide those h100 cables and you will be set


Lol, thanks. I see everybody has atleast one creative thing on their build, so this is my little unique touch!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niveK*
> 
> Hello guys,
> i changed from my Silverstone TJ07 to a LittleDevil V8. Now i can mount 2 480mm rads in the case, but i mounted only 2.
> Here is a "old" picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HeatmasterII has already been changed through a Aquaero5.





I give you 10/10 very clean


----------



## charlesquik

Yeah i know the white cable on my hdd bay grr XD


----------



## audioholic

MY TURN!


----------



## BritishBob

Got some zip ties and black electrical tape today and with no internet I improved it again... Leaving the HDD bay area until I get some more hard drives. I have also removed the optical drive, but I am lazy and cannot be bothered to retake. XD

Before/After





cables down the right hand side are the same as this image, minus the optical drive:


----------



## DiamondCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Got some zip ties and black electrical tape today and with no internet I improved it again... Leaving the HDD bay area until I get some more hard drives. I have also removed the optical drive, but I am lazy and cannot be bothered to retake. XD
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1017341/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1017344/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1017345/width/350/height/700
> cables down the right hand side are the same as this image, minus the optical drive:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1017350/width/350/height/700


7/10 They are at least black but there is no real management here... Try to arrange your wires so it doesnt look cluttered.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Lol, thanks. I see everybody has atleast one creative thing on their build, so this is my little unique touch!


your so right about that! I have a hidden fan controller. the disk drive is not even hooked up to the motherboard.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> your so right about that! I have a hidden fan controller. the disk drive is not even hooked up to the motherboard.


Ha, epic!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Lol, thanks. I see everybody has atleast one creative thing on their build, so this is my little unique touch!
> 
> 
> 
> your so right about that! I have a hidden fan controller. the disk drive is not even hooked up to the motherboard.
Click to expand...

That's nice, but how do you access the fan controller if you have to keep opening that? Doesn't it get hassle-some? I don't know if it's the picture but that thing looks dusty! Clean it and rub it like you would to a girl.







Take care of your sexy case. It was that or 600T or Switch 810, I opted for the 600T. Love the look of it, it looks like those tall droids in Starwars 4 I think.


----------



## Pos1Den

MINES!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pos1Den*
> 
> 
> MINES!





7/10. That CPU cable and 24 pin just bothers me. Probably the cases fault though. Anyways, not too shabby!


----------



## snipekill2445

Yea 7/10 from me too, and that's generous. You need to somehow hide both the 24pin and 8pin.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's nice, but how do you access the fan controller if you have to keep opening that? Doesn't it get hassle-some? I don't know if it's the picture but that thing looks dusty! Clean it and rub it like you would to a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care of your sexy case. It was that or 600T or Switch 810, I opted for the 600T. Love the look of it, it looks like those tall droids in Starwars 4 I think.


His case is a Silverstone Raven RV01


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's nice, but how do you access the fan controller if you have to keep opening that? Doesn't it get hassle-some? I don't know if it's the picture but that thing looks dusty! Clean it and rub it like you would to a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care of your sexy case. It was that or 600T or Switch 810, I opted for the 600T. Love the look of it, it looks like those tall droids in Starwars 4 I think.


yea I have to open it and close it every time, but I dont' have to change the speeds very often anymore with the phanteks, it runs way quieter than my h50+yate loons did.

and yea its pretty dusty in that picture, that was when I was living with my wifes grand parents before we had moved into our place and there is a wood shop literally a room next to where my computer sat (grandfather is a wood artist (actually you can see a piece of his work sitting in the background )) so I could have dusted it every day and there would still be dust on it.

And I like the 600t also its a nice looking case. I chose this one for its unique psu position and massive amount of cable management. I absolutely love this case.

Also, I have an actual girl for rubbing and cleaning haha.


----------



## 303869

Very nice rigs here, how are my cables for my first time build?

First post here aswell


----------



## Evilsplashy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Very nice rigs here, how are my cables for my first time build?
> First post here aswell





Wow thats great! 9.5/10. Only because of the cables by the 24 pin. Very clean


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Wow thats great! 9.5/10. Only because of the cables by the 24 pin. Very clean


Thanks! yeah it is looking a bit crowded but unless i get rid of usb 3 on my front panel and optical drive i dont think i can get it any better. Thank you though









One question i will ask, where ive bent the 24pin power connector to curve around into the socket, is that too much of a bend? so is it safe to bend it that far? there doesnt seem much strain but i probably couldnt bend it any further. Dont want the wires to split or anything is all.


----------



## dklic6

Updated: and I'm not spending another $50 just to have sleeved cables.

A little hard to see:


With side panel on:


----------



## oldcompgeek

Okay, heres the Blue and Black budget build.More dang cable than time warner.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> Updated: and I'm not spending another $50 just to have sleeved cables.
> A little hard to see:
> 
> With side panel on:


10/10 for Jack Skellington!

Plus, I love that side panel


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> Updated: and I'm not spending another $50 just to have sleeved cables.
> A little hard to see:
> 
> With side panel on:


Did you buy that window kit for the 500R or all DIY?

FrozenCPU has one here and I've debated buying it for a while now.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Did you buy that window kit for the 500R or all DIY?
> FrozenCPU has one here and I've debated buying it for a while now.


the FrozenCPU one is 100% worth it.


----------



## 303869

One question i will ask, where ive bent the 24pin power connector to curve around into the socket, is that too much of a bend? so is it safe to bend it that far? there doesnt seem much strain but i probably couldnt bend it any further. Dont want the wires to split or anything is all.
Edited by RyReZar - Yesterday at 9:50 am View History

Can anyone answer this? Thanks, bit paranoid i think lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> One question i will ask, where ive bent the 24pin power connector to curve around into the socket, is that too much of a bend? so is it safe to bend it that far? there doesnt seem much strain but i probably couldnt bend it any further. Dont want the wires to split or anything is all.
> Edited by RyReZar - Yesterday at 9:50 am View History
> 
> Can anyone answer this? Thanks, bit paranoid i think lol


Doesn't look bent to me.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Doesn't look bent to me.


No its more of a curve but just wondered if you can damage your 24pin cable by bending it to much to plug into your motherboard? Dont want the wires coming out of the connector or splitting.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Cant tidy cables much more than this:


----------



## Tabinhu

Sorry for posting in a video format:




The language is Portuguese.


----------



## snipekill2445

Hmm, well I can't really see all the cables, so I can't make a rating.


----------



## Tabinhu




----------



## charlesquik

you guys skipped me and many other


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> MY TURN!


Interesting...


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> you guys skipped me and many other


If it's not absolutely jaw dropping, or absolutely hideous it will get skipped. All the average joe rigs get skipped


----------



## Hamy144

Still a wip and will be for a long time but i want to know what you guys think.
Link in my sig


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Shredded's Rig



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> For the guys that couldnt see my cabling! Sorry for the poor lighting, i have a dark room (not that im complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





Still not the best pic, but it'll do. Needs a little work. You can clean up the cables behind the front panel. The cables behind the HDD bay can be a little more uniform and the power connections on the bottom need some zip ties. With a little more time, you can make it look real clean. Good job so far, 7.5/10.



Spoiler: AsusFanZA123



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFanZA123*
> 
> I know i posted these pics in the other thread so if its breaking any rules i am truly sorry, but please feel free to rate and comment.
> It aint the best but its getting there





Nice job on the sleeved cables, looks pretty good. I can't put my finger on it, but it could look cleaner. Maybe it's the sleeved cable coming from your Block/Pump and the red sata cable? 9/10.
Also, a hair dryer would help get the rest of the sticker off the PSU.











Spoiler: Ficu



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ficu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate please?





A sick rig all around. I don't like the GPU cable wrapped around the tube, think it would look cleaner without it. 10/10.



Spoiler: MGF Derp



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Whats my rating?





The bottom USB/Audio/Power connections can be cleaned up. Run them behind the mobo or straiten them out a bit more and zip tie from each connection point. Also the cable on the top connecting to the three pin on the mobo, I would run that either behind the mobo or through the hole with no grommets. Nice job on the back though, pretty clean. 8/10.



Spoiler: Krud



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Best i could do. Kinda hard when you have a non-modular psu.
> 4 hard drives, 3 video cards in this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> [/SPOILER]
> I know how tight it can get in the back of the RV02 with cabled extensions, especially closer to the bottom. I would use some zip ties or layer your extension better, for a cleaner look. The PSU cables can be zip tied to the top of the grommet-less hole so its not resting on the 180mm fan. 8.5/10
> 
> [SPOILER=willmclaughlin1]
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]willmclaughlin1[/B] [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/23210#post_17953314][IMG alt="View Post"]https://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the terrible picture, I don't have a camera ):





Nice color scheme and loop. I like the placement of the SSD too, very clean. The top part of the rig looks outstanding. But below the GPU, it can use a little work. Have the GPU cable running through one of the grommets so it doesn't look like it's trying to mix-in with the tubes. 9/10.



Spoiler: KaRLiToS



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guy, please rate my cables in the PC ( and you could always rate the desk cable management) leave a comment on my youtube page if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it in High Quality 1080p





Beast of a rig and setup! The last two GPU cables could look a little more uniformed. Probably place the bottom on under the top one. But that's just being nit picky. Nice Work. 10/10



Spoiler: raptorxrx



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> Sorry about the image, I was trying to get a couple of quick photos, and just threw it on auto. Didn't even check to see if they were OK... Which this one obviously isn't. That BRIGHT LIGHT!!
> Some amazing setups here. I thought I did a OK job for a non modular PSU.





Nice job one the cables. You don't need a modular PSU to have clean cable management. It just takes more time and patients to get the right look.. A pretty clean job all around. 8.8/10



Spoiler: ericld



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld*
> 
> OK, here is my PIA cable management nightmare. I have an old Lian Li V1000 that some refer to as backwards, haha. I just put a new PSU in it, but will need to do some more cutting to tighten the cables up. The rad is just a test. I plan to go with a full loop to an external heat exchanger using a Phobia Supernova 1260. Other thoughts are completely cutting out the aluminum that separates the top and bottom, from the HDD rack to the PSU. Then it will be easier to route the PCIe cables and CPU power. I also need some decent SATA cables. The empty fan plug is for the side panel fan.





Kind of hard to tell from the pic. But it your cables look zip tied and laid out ok. Until I can see a better side pic, im only going to rate it a 7/10.











Spoiler: 222Panther222



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> First time cable management, it's not as sick as some here but it's fine for me





Oh man, that D14 looks huge in that case. I like it! The power connections on the bottom needs some zip ties and tightened up. I can't really see that well inside your case, but it looks clean. Needs side pic. 7/10.



Spoiler: niveK



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niveK*
> 
> Hello guys,
> i changed from my Silverstone TJ07 to a LittleDevil V8. Now i can mount 2 480mm rads in the case, but i mounted only 2.
> Here is a "old" picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HeatmasterII has already been changed through a Aquaero5.





I spot a white cable behind the mobo tray. It's white so it sticks.The cables extension look a little sketch and too much of it. But a nice build all around.I would figure out a way to shorten the length for the GPU cable and clean up the 24 pin cable. Like that rad! Did you do a lot of modding on the top to house that 480? Wait a min, your sig rig states a TJ07, but that doesn't look like a TJ07. 9/10



Spoiler: Blaze0303



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Updated my rig and moved a few things around. Don't mind the H100 cables, I need to find a good way to tuck them. And yes, my gfx card prop is a chopstick...I do live in japan ya know





haha, Chop stick prop FTW. You pretty much mentioned what I was going to critique. If you want to hide the ODD cables, run them behind the HDD bay instead of the grommet, it would look a lot better. What are cables on the bottom of the case for? The back doesn't look bad, but it can look better 8.8/10.


Spoiler: charlesquik



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know the white cable on my hdd bay grr XD





Holy shmit that looks clean. The sleeved cables are spot on and layered like a boss! Zip tie the sata cables for the ODD and it's a WinWin. Also, I can see the cold cathode cables bundled up in the bottom of the HDD rack. 9/10.











Spoiler: audioholic



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> MY TURN!





Nice mod on the Vulcan. I've always wanted the case but wouldn't know what to use it for. A clean looking build. I can see some loose cables on the top of the radiator. 9/10


Spoiler: BritishBob



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Got some zip ties and black electrical tape today and with no internet I improved it again... Leaving the HDD bay area until I get some more hard drives. I have also removed the optical drive, but I am lazy and cannot be bothered to retake. XD
> Before/After
> 
> 
> 
> cables down the right hand side are the same as this image, minus the optical drive:





A nice improvement. The cables look a lot tighter and cleaner. Clean up the ODD sata cables and some of the wires above the mobo and it would look better. Not bad though, 8.5/10.


Spoiler: Pos1Den



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pos1Den*
> 
> 
> MINES!





Hide those cables, you know which ones im talking about.








7/10


Spoiler: RyReZar



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Very nice rigs here, how are my cables for my first time build?
> First post here aswell





Clean looking front and the back isn't bad either. You could use some zip ties behind the HDD cage. Is that an Areo Shark fan on the top? 9/10!


Spoiler: dklic6



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> Updated: and I'm not spending another $50 just to have sleeved cables.
> A little hard to see:
> 
> With side panel on:





what's this, WHAT's THIS, There's color everywhere! Love that movie. Jacks hiding the cables so it's a 9/10 for me.



Spoiler: oldcompgeek



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Okay, heres the Blue and Black budget build.More dang cable than time warner.





The cables in the grommet-less hole behind the ODD could be cleaned up. What I think are fan cables on the top are easily spotted and can probably be tucked away out of sight. Pretty neat though. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: HuwSharpe



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Cant tidy cables much more than this:





That is a sick SFF rig. Do you have a work-log for your rig? I can't really see inside, but from the looks of it, the cables look clean. More Pics Please. 8/10 because I have a feeling it'll be good?!


Spoiler: Tabinhu



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*





Another sick rig. Love the build and I can't say much other than a 10/10!



Spoiler: Hamy144



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Still a wip and will be for a long time but i want to know what you guys think.
> Link in my sig





Where's the back panel? It's not bad and looks pretty cool with PSU and rad placement. Maybe mount the HDD the other way so the cables are hidden. 8/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> If it's not absolutely jaw dropping, or absolutely hideous it will get skipped. All the average joe rigs get skipped


I've noticed it too, but all rigs regardless of what they look like should get a rating.


----------



## niveK

Hallo mironccr,

thats my old TJ07 http://imageshack.us/g/205/87712232.jpg/ (or watch my profile/pictures).

In the LDV8 vase is no modding necessary to mount 3 480mm rads.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> A nice improvement. The cables look a lot tighter and cleaner. Clean up the ODD sata cables and some of the wires above the mobo and it would look better. Not bad though, 8.5/10.


Ty, I have actually removed the ODD, however My comp sits in the corner and I am too lazy to unplug everything and take a photo. I will have to move it again in about two weeks, so will work a bit more on it then.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I'm trying to decide if I should keep all black sleeve or do a black/white/red sleeve combination. I'm experimenting with the 6 pin at the moment


----------



## charlesquik

thank you miron for rating everyone . ill use a zip tie I promise









But im not satisfied with my build ... why msi made this mobo brown









Evil If you are able to make red white and black go for it







it will be really clean and beautiful and buy a sleeved cable for mobo power too XD

look really clean 9/10


----------



## NewHighScore




----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*


9/10 that's clean. Maybe a full internal shot might be nice.

As for me...updated with my new PSU...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> 9/10 that's clean. Maybe a full internal shot might be nice.
> As for me...updated with my new PSU...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is your case metal or painted?

If painted great job







If metal awesome case









I would give ya 9/10

That red SATA stands out to much, and those (sata) cables going to the raid controller between your GFX cards need tightening.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> thank you miron for rating everyone . ill use a zip tie I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But im not satisfied with my build ... why msi made this mobo brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evil If you are able to make red white and black go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be really clean and beautiful and buy a sleeved cable for mobo power too XD
> 
> look really clean 9/10


haha I know I was just sleeving the 6pin for now


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10 that's clean. Maybe a full internal shot might be nice.
> 
> As for me...updated with my new PSU...
Click to expand...

Is it just me or do those GPU cables remind you of hair...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> 9/10 that's clean. Maybe a full internal shot might be nice.
> As for me...updated with my new PSU...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking at your sig rig and the amount of HDDs, I understand a little bit more why you bought that PSU.









Nice cable management. 9.6/10


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should keep all black sleeve or do a black/white/red sleeve combination. I'm experimenting with the 6 pin at the moment


Nice cable management overall! If you're taking input regarding cable sleeving color(s), whatever you do, I would say do NOT make black the primary color. I think everything as a whole would look better with red as the main one.

*EDIT:*
I noticed that your SATA cables have white in them, so I think you would be right on with using red/white alone or together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*


Well done, sir!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> 9/10 that's clean. Maybe a full internal shot might be nice.
> As for me...updated with my new PSU...


I likey!!! Is that an aluminum chassis, though? If it is, I figured it's an older CM model since I'm not aware of any presence they have in that market today, but at the same time it looks like it has cable management features that older cases don't have.

*EDIT:*
I just realized that your case has been modded, so I'm guessing it's an older model, but I like the fact that you've stuck with it.


----------



## Ikea1

Got a card today











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Evilsplashy

Yeah I'm going 1/3 black, 1/3 red and 1/3 white. I'll post in a couple weeks with results!


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should keep all black sleeve or do a black/white/red sleeve combination. I'm experimenting with the 6 pin at the moment





Dude Really Nice Like it 10/10. If you dont mind me asking what Red Led Fans Are Those ?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*





Nice Like it also, I really need to Sleeve My Cables Also 10/10



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> 9/10 that's clean. Maybe a full internal shot might be nice.
> As for me...updated with my new PSU...





Very Nice, All the Red Cable Coming From you Gpu's Look Very Strange Hahah. 10/10











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> Got a card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Damn i like it Really Tidy For such a small Case







10/10


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Those tiewires look like tiny holes and I have a phobia against those. But clean. Wish I could do that great of a job.


----------



## audioholic

Those wires above my radiator are fan wires that wont reach to where I need them








I am going to make some extensions and get it cleaner


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Is your case metal or painted?
> If painted great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If metal awesome case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give ya 9/10
> That red SATA stands out to much, and those (sata) cables going to the raid controller between your GFX cards need tightening.


It's a stock ATCS 840 case with minor Dremel modifications. The red eSATA cable came with the case which I don't want to mess with since it's connected to the front panel cables. I tried tightening the ten SATA cables but it was more prone to dropping/loosening which would cause my RAID arrays to rebuild/recover. Thanks for the feedback though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is it just me or do those GPU cables remind you of hair...


I'd have to agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Looking at your sig rig and the amount of HDDs, I understand a little bit more why you bought that PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cable management. 9.6/10


Thanks. I actually won the PSU for free







...my Corsair HX1000 handled my computer just fine so this replacement is more focused on less heat, better efficiency, and attractive aesthetics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> I likey!!! Is that an aluminum chassis, though? If it is, I figured it's an older CM model since I'm not aware of any presence they have in that market today, but at the same time it looks like it has cable management features that older cases don't have.
> *EDIT:*
> I just realized that your case has been modded, so I'm guessing it's an older model, but I like the fact that you've stuck with it.


Yep it's an old aluminum ATCS 840 that has been fulfilling my needs since 2009. Did only minor modifications that includes removing the fan grills and creating space for an 8th expansion slot. Here's an old setup with it...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Very Nice, All the Red Cable Coming From you Gpu's Look Very Strange Hahah. 10/10


It does look weird but I'm a black/red preference type of person so it's all good









Since I've had so many comments...I thought I would let you see the backside


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should keep all black sleeve or do a black/white/red sleeve combination. I'm experimenting with the 6 pin at the moment


First of all 10/10 "-"

That's a great job there Evilsplashy, that 'GEFORCE GTX' logo really stands out, but surprisingly not in a bad way









For the sleeving question, I'd go all black sleeves personally. My reason is that, if you ever platform upgrade or change your gpu, it is most probable that the black sleeving would be the most compatible colour with a wide variety of hardware.

The Black,white,red combo would look good. But, again, I'd go without the white, as you'll add to the contrasting colour 'green'. It would possibly detract from the overall look.









Black and red would be nice, but you'll have to stick to that colour theme if you choose to keep that PSU as you upgrade in the future.

Final decision: Black... but you don't have to listen to me









Edit:

In about a week (when the mail arrives) I'm going to be sleeving my Silverstone Strider Plus 750W with all black cables. I chose to go with this as, the case is black, cable management is about hiding the cables, thus black on black = camouflage! The PSU is also black, so its wiring will be matching. My motherboard is black as well..









I'm going to introduce blue into the build using blue LED's, blue LED fans and my second GPU has a blue PCB, my RAM has blue heat-sinks.

I just need to work out how to make my main red HD6950, blue.









Once that's all done, I can dance.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

After fitting a new psu. Next to order is white sleeved cables


----------



## FlighterPilot

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> Got a card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






You did absolutely exceptional. Even though I hate the TJ08e, that is a very clean build.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> It does look weird but I'm a black/red preference type of person so it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I've had so many comments...I thought I would let you see the backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snip*


Yeah Im sort of a Black and Red Colour Person also Except My Motherboard Which is blue and Brown Gpu Pcb Ruins Everything


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Dude Really Nice Like it 10/10. If you dont mind me asking what Red Led Fans Are Those ?


Bitfenix Spectres. The originals not the pros.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> After fitting a new psu. Next to order is white sleeved cables


This is nice but I would suggest changing that green fan and those green sleeve. not at all in the color theme. You can make a red or black or white build cause ur psu is red, the case is white and the component are black. so you have 3 choose. I would opt for black cause it think its clean but buy a black fan with white rotor and black sleeve for gpu and motherboard

8/10 for management


----------



## Buzzin92

Recent client build, bearing in mind that there is absolutely no cable management in this case. And the client was on a budget.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> This is nice but I would suggest changing that green fan and those green sleeve. not at all in the color theme. You can make a red or black or white build cause ur psu is red, the case is white and the component are black. so you have 3 choose. I would opt for black cause it think its clean but buy a black fan with white rotor and black sleeve for gpu and motherboard
> 8/10 for management


I was planing to change all fans to all one manufacturer, colour scheme unknown atm. I was also planing white sleeved cables all round and some how making a white ( acrylic cover for big psu cables at the bottom. And maybe somewhere for the ssd to live or be mounted. The fans i have are all i got so yes i know they ruin colour theme lol.


----------



## prest0

So what do you think? I don't think that case and motherboard help me so much but...


----------



## skyn3t

My cables ? I'm re-doing some of my sleeving got re-router the cable and i need it a bit longer







SiG RiG Below


----------



## oldcompgeek

Wow! You are doing a very clean job wit that wiring, it's as good as oem if not better. I didn't know how to safely replace the psu ends on mine and just put the sleeving on instead.(on my fatality scorpious rig) Excellent work, but I'm no where experienced enough to rate someones work, sorry.


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> My cables ? I'm re-doing some of my sleeving got re-router the cable and i need it a bit longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SiG RiG Below





Wow Love the colours of them cable I need to Do mine But Dont have the time


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Wow! You are doing a very clean job wit that wiring, it's as good as oem if not better. I didn't know how to safely replace the psu ends on mine and just put the sleeving on instead.(on my fatality scorpious rig) Excellent work, but I'm no where experienced enough to rate someones work, sorry.


what about now



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Wow Love the colours of them cable I need to Do mine But Dont have the time


Thanks bro i do have a lot to come.


----------



## oldcompgeek

I really like your cable work. That evga gpu cable setup looks great!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Recent client build, bearing in mind that there is absolutely no cable management in this case. And the client was on a budget.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Considering it is a "Client Build" good work 8/10.

Yes that is high but how much time and profit has to be considered.

Some suggestions from my experience is:

Drop the HDD to the bottom, cable tie all available cables to the HDD rack and run every cable straight.

It gives the illusion that everything is missing.

Until the day the pull off the back cover, and curse under their breath about putting it back on.









Great work


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prest0*
> 
> So what do you think? I don't think that case and motherboard help me so much but...


thats a thermaltake v3 case right?? yay finally someone with my case...look at my pics for ideas to how to organize wires if you want man. I know how hard it is for wire management in that case, especially with a microATX board. Id give you 7.5/10. Lots of room for improvement, but its possible, just have to get creative.


----------



## evilghaleon

What do you think? I don't feel like sleeving anything, so it's as good as it's going to get.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> What do you think? I don't feel like sleeving anything, so it's as good as it's going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


fantastic job!! 10/10 from me - sleeving is overrated


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> What do you think? I don't feel like sleeving anything, so it's as good as it's going to get.


Why would you sleeve when it looks that good anyway?

Easy 10, I can not see any room for improvement


----------



## oldcompgeek

I agree with you, sleeving is not necessary on all builds to look good.... That is an excellent looking system!!


----------



## Cruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> Got a card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


what case is that? and the prize?

Im thinking get a small case.. i want make a build from my old pc and that case looks cool D:


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> what case is that? and the prize?
> Im thinking get a small case.. i want make a build from my old pc and that case looks cool D:


This one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163182


----------



## Cruz

@ mxfreek09
thx man!

btw this is my ghetto mod.. i think i did decent cable management xD



















sorry i move the cable for do something


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> @ mxfreek09
> thx man!
> btw this is my ghetto mod.. i think i did decent cable management xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i move the cable for do something


----------



## Cruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*


that's my second computer i make from old parts xD i got something better just make a second computer for my friend when he come to play to my house xD


----------



## charlesquik

in 1-2 years i will make my second build and note this with a paper it will be so awesome people will need to change their pants (even girl)


----------



## Swag

What's the best testing bench case? I want to get one soon and just put my entire PC on my desk rather than having it on my side.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's the best testing bench case? I want to get one soon and just put my entire PC on my desk rather than having it on my side.


I would say one of the custom made test benches from OCN's very own Artisan Dwood. His work can be found here


----------



## 303869

Just transferred my build into my new corsair 600t white case:







What do you think?

Granted im not finished with it yet, plan to get white sleeved cables, a corsair h100 and some either white or blue ram.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Just transferred my build into my new corsair 600t white case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> Granted im not finished with it yet, plan to get white sleeved cables, a corsair h100 and some either white or blue ram.


9.99/10 In your second photo your 24 pin ATX is showing









Nah!!! just kidding I give ya a 10/10. Great work









I think a custom loop with Mayhems Pastel White would look amazing, and as for what color ram, I would say white if you go custom loop or blue if your using a closed loop.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Just transferred my build into my new corsair 600t white case:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> Granted im not finished with it yet, plan to get white sleeved cables, a corsair h100 and some either white or blue ram.


I see you removed the hdd cage and moved it to the middle but you left the pedestal. You need to remove the white plastic front and then u can remove the pedestal which is annoying.

I got the 600t and it look like this if you want to get exemple


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 9.99/10 In your second photo your 24 pin ATX is showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah!!! just kidding I give ya a 10/10. Great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a custom loop with Mayhems Pastel White would look amazing, and as for what color ram, I would say white if you go custom loop or blue if your using a closed loop.


Thanks!







Yeah i did punch myself in the face after i noticed that when i uploaded it but couldnt be bothered to retake and re upload. I want to to go closed loop i think (h100) i have a fear of custom loops as i dont trust my plumbing skills! haha maybe if i go sli/xfire one day i'll consider custom loop.

@charles, i did think about removing the stool but ended up leaving it as i thought the gap under the fan and then a big step to the hdd cage would look a bit ugly.


----------



## OverClocker55

Br1cKSquad - A Lian Li PC-A05 Rig


----------



## Dr Acula

Can't say I'm exactly happy with how the cables are looking atm, I guess that's 'cause I'm really anal about it all. I did recently pick up 200ft of White Paracord, so hopefully over the next week I'll be able to update with a cleaner, better looking rig


----------



## oldcompgeek

I'm no expert, but your system looks ca-leeen!! I do like a clean looking setup but was curious how the h100 performs? Just ordered the zalman cnps20 that has the 38mm rad with dual 120 push pull setup and almost went with the h100


----------



## OverClocker55

Rate me?


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate me?


look good 9/10 but i dont like the bottow side motherboard . I dunno its not.. usual I guess


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Can't say I'm exactly happy with how the cables are looking atm, I guess that's 'cause I'm really anal about it all. I did recently pick up 200ft of White Paracord, so hopefully over the next week I'll be able to update with a cleaner, better looking rig


look good 8/10 but try inversing the rad so the tubing wont look squeezed like this

and damn gigabyte with the blue vga that waste the mobo look


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look good 9/10 but i dont like the bottow side motherboard . I dunno its not.. usual I guess
Click to expand...

bottow


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> bottow


u know what i mean im not english.. bottom side


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> bottow
> 
> 
> 
> u know what i mean im not english.. bottom side
Click to expand...

ahh okay sorry


----------



## ranviper

New GTX 470, upgraded from a 550ti. Huge improvements.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> New GTX 470, upgraded from a 550ti. Huge improvements.


Love it 10/10


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> New GTX 470, upgraded from a 550ti. Huge improvements.


What fans are that? They look like my NZXT Switch 810 stock fans.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Love it 10/10


Thanks.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What fans are that? They look like my NZXT Switch 810 stock fans.


They are the NZXT stock fans that came with the case. Had a wobbly one, so they sent me two in place of it, thus, I now have 2 140's, and now every fan slot is filled with the same white NZXT fans. They do a great job at cooling. The fans on my 212 are CM Sickleflow Blue LED 120's.


----------



## axipher

It's for my upcoming *Project Rose*, so technically it's still case wiring:

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Br1cKSquad - A Lian Li PC-A05 Rig


Great shots, I like the way your blue blade fan mirrors the unused cpu ports - nice ! Brilliantly lit in the case top. Cabling - I have to look close to see that you're using extensions. The rom drive cabling is neatly tied off; the startup cabling is minimal and black; even the braided vid card cooler wiring is neat.

There are no distracting case parts; the non-black aluminum Lian Li interior works to its favor - and guess what ? there's a Corsair pump, and its logo is UpSiDe DoWn !

After you've seen about a hundred thousand corsair builds with corsair psu, corsair sleeving, corsair air fans, corsair pumps, corsair ram .... a little standing em on their head is GREAT !

I give your pc and your photographic skills not only a *10/10* but the *CABLES BUILD OF THE DAY !!*


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Br1cKSquad - A Lian Li PC-A05 Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots, I like the way your blue blade fan mirrors the unused cpu ports - nice ! Brilliantly lit in the case top. Cabling - I have to look close to see that you're using extensions. The rom drive cabling is neatly tied off; the startup cabling is minimal and black; even the braided vid card cooler wiring is neat.
> 
> There are no distracting case parts; the non-black aluminum Lian Li interior works to its favor - and guess what ? there's a Corsair pump, and its logo is UpSiDe DoWn !
> 
> After you've seen about a hundred thousand corsair builds with corsair psu, corsair sleeving, corsair air fans, corsair pumps, corsair ram .... a little standing em on their head is GREAT !
> 
> I give your pc and your photographic skills not only a *10/10* but the *CABLES BUILD OF THE DAY !!*
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! Really what you said was great and meant a lot







I tried hard on the cables and guess I'm not that bad of a photographer


----------



## Step83

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It's for my upcoming *Project Rose*, so technically it's still case wiring:
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*






My current boot build


----------



## riggedveda

My first build. New components in an outdated case - the venerable Antec Three Hundred. I bought it for the size (only mid tower that would fit in my desk) but didn't realize how difficult cable management would be.

For now no painting, sleeves or drilling, but I'll probably do it at some point. To make matters worse, non-modular case and 7 used bays (5 HDDs, a DVD drive and a 5.25 card reader/USB3). I converted all my external HDDs to internal due to an abnormally long boot - all is well now.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riggedveda*
> 
> My first build. New components in an outdated case - the venerable Antec Three Hundred. I bought it for the size (only mid tower that would fit in my desk) but didn't realize how difficult cable management would be.
> For now no painting, sleeves or drilling, but I'll probably do it at some point. To make matters worse, non-modular case and 7 used bays (5 HDDs, a DVD drive and a 5.25 card reader/USB3). I converted all my external HDDs to internal due to an abnormally long boot - all is well now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can do a lot with a case like that, take mine for example. Started off with a case with zero cable managment.

Before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Current shot


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Id say there is definitely a large room for improvement, that's the fun of it. Start small with a load of zipties.


----------



## riggedveda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> You can do a lot with a case like that, take mine for example. Started off with a case with zero cable managment.
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id say there is definitely a large room for improvement, that's the fun of it. Start small with a load of zipties.


Very nice. It looks like a completely different case now!









Very neat cooling kit too. I'm really content with my zalman for now though. Keeps my i5 3570k idling at 26-28.

I'm going to try some wraparound sleeves to begin with. Where do you guys get yours? Is this a good kit:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_1002_1003&products_id=30881


----------



## Phelan

Just got mine back up and running yesterday after a GPU change and a lot of case mods. How are my cables?
The space at the bottom is for 2 480mm rads that will be sitting on their sides in tandem when I get the funds for the rest of the W/C loop.
Sorry for the terrible picture quality (iPhone 3G).



EDIT - And yes, the PSU is temporarily held up with zip-zies, and they're holding it crooked because their wrapped around the front of the case and not the PSU, by accident. But it'll be fixed once I strat version 2.0 (this is 1.2).


----------



## OverClocker55

Night Shot


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Night Shot


I think it looks great. I love seeing those cards, I personally think that the GTX 580 is one of the best looking cards around.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riggedveda*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My first build. New components in an outdated case - the venerable Antec Three Hundred. I bought it for the size (only mid tower that would fit in my desk) but didn't realize how difficult cable management would be.
> For now no painting, sleeves or drilling, but I'll probably do it at some point. To make matters worse, non-modular case and 7 used bays (5 HDDs, a DVD drive and a 5.25 card reader/USB3). I converted all my external HDDs to internal due to an abnormally long boot - all is well now.


This is your first build ??? wow, and in a 300. Everything is tied off and routed, it looks great considering what you're working with and its your first.

*8/10* easy, keep it up. I'm amazed, that pic takes me back, it was enough to get everything hooked up and running, cable mgmt was a million miles away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Night Shot


wow ! been hiding that 580 ?? hey, did you have to hock the vid extensions to buy that purdy 580 ?


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Night Shot


Nice build, need another 580 to make use of those 850 watts you got, some nice extensions or sleeve that psu and it would be a 10, as is its still a 9. The lighting works really well with your case and the 580 you already have kinda reminds me of tron? Well the top of it at least.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Just got mine back up and running yesterday after a GPU change and a lot of case mods. How are my cables?
> The space at the bottom is for 2 480mm rads that will be sitting on their sides in tandem when I get the funds for the rest of the W/C loop.
> Sorry for the terrible picture quality (iPhone 3G).
> 
> 
> EDIT - And yes, the PSU is temporarily held up with zip-zies, and they're holding it crooked because their wrapped around the front of the case and not the PSU, by accident. But it'll be fixed once I strat version 2.0 (this is 1.2).


Whats with the mATX in a mid atx case with nothing under neath? looks so empty, but not in a good way. I will say its very clean for a front mount psu, but zip ties, really? You can do better, make a proper mount and secure it with screws. maybe chop the case and make is super short? It would be a pretty crazy mod, something very unique. Just an idea, if not you should fill it up, big mobo, 2nd gpu. Still a 9. but ALL that empty space seems like wasted potential, I'm not upset, just disappointed.







Until you get that loop in at least.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riggedveda*
> 
> My first build. New components in an outdated case - the venerable Antec Three Hundred. I bought it for the size (only mid tower that would fit in my desk) but didn't realize how difficult cable management would be.
> For now no painting, sleeves or drilling, but I'll probably do it at some point. To make matters worse, non-modular case and 7 used bays (5 HDDs, a DVD drive and a 5.25 card reader/USB3). I converted all my external HDDs to internal due to an abnormally long boot - all is well now.


Good starter case, really not much you can do with that case, I've tried, many people have, its just those hard drives... Take what you've learned and apply it to a case with real potential and you will go far. Zip ties are your friends, just try and get black ones. Heres one I did for a client at work.

Not the best but maybe give you some ideas?

As is 6/10


----------



## _REAPER_

DREMMEL tool would do wonders for you and your cable managment


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> Whats with the mATX in a mid atx case with nothing under neath? looks so empty, but not in a good way. I will say its very clean for a front mount psu, but zip ties, really? You can do better, make a proper mount and secure it with screws. maybe chop the case and make is super short? It would be a pretty crazy mod, something very unique. Just an idea, if not you should fill it up, big mobo, 2nd gpu. Still a 9. but ALL that empty space seems like wasted potential, I'm not upset, just disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you get that loop in at least.


The rads will be on their sides so it'll be a very tight fit. So tight that I also had to cut out the bottom 2 1/2 PCIE slots with the bottom of the mobo tray. I literally cannot fit any bigger than an M-ATX board now that I've cut it. But that was part of the plan anyway. And it's not a mid-ATX case, it's a heavily modded full tower And I'm not worried about the mounts right now, as they'll be fixed before the final revision. I tried welding some mounts in but the the holes melted away. I'm going to have too find some way to make the mounts that won't ruin my ability to use the 4 th HDD bay. I already cut one out and don't want to lose another. On a side note, since you my cables a 9/10, what are your suggestions to make the cables better? Since this is "rate my cables", not rate my rig







.

Here's a diagram of the layout. It is in no way to scale, just a way to picture the idea. You can read about my build in my build log posted in my sig.



Also to note, the upcoming loop will have dual Swiftech MCR-420 QP rads, Swiftech Apogee Drive II, Swiftech Maelstrom with second MC35X pump, and an EK block for my 6950 until I get a 7970, which will have a Swiftech Komodo block.

Anyone else care to rate my rig?



BTW, this is what it used too look like.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riggedveda*
> 
> My first build. New components in an outdated case - the venerable Antec Three Hundred. I bought it for the size (only mid tower that would fit in my desk) but didn't realize how difficult cable management would be.
> For now no painting, sleeves or drilling, but I'll probably do it at some point. To make matters worse, non-modular case and 7 used bays (5 HDDs, a DVD drive and a 5.25 card reader/USB3). I converted all my external HDDs to internal due to an abnormally long boot - all is well now.


alot of cables 7/10

Why doe's your card say 7800 series not 7870?


----------



## pepejovi

...Because the 7870 is part of the 7800 series?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Night Shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks great. I love seeing those cards, I personally think that the GTX 580 is one of the best looking cards around.
Click to expand...

Yes I love this card. Have to get an 8-Pin White sleeved cable and then its done! -_-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Night Shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow ! been hiding that 580 ?? hey, did you have to hock the vid extensions to buy that purdy 580 ?







[/quote]

*LOL Yeah I don't got an 8-pin
*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Night Shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build, need another 580 to make use of those 850 watts you got, some nice extensions or sleeve that psu and it would be a 10, as is its still a 9. The lighting works really well with your case and the 580 you already have kinda reminds me of tron? Well the top of it at least.
Click to expand...

I will be getting my 680 sli soon.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> On a side note, since you my cables a 9/10, what are your suggestions to make the cables better? Since this is "rate my cables", not rate my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can see some clustered wires at the bottom that will eventually be hidden by those rads, but at the moment they are still very visible, maybe tuck em to the left side?

Thats why a 9, fix that and you get a 10 easy.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> Can see some clustered wires at the bottom that will eventually be hidden by those rads, but at the moment they are still very visible, maybe tuck em to the left side?
> Thats why a 9, fix that and you get a 10 easy.


Look closer, that's the inside of the left case door you see. The wire you speak of the HDMI cable that's not even in the case







.


----------



## riggedveda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> This is your first build ??? wow, and in a 300. Everything is tied off and routed, it looks great considering what you're working with and its your first.


Thanks for the kind words









I've actually been doing minor upgrades to store-bought desktops for a long time now, but this was my first build from scratch. The hookups were much easier than I expected. The toughest part was applying the right amount of thermal paste and bolting that cooler down without cutting myself up









My choice of components was purely functional. Its only when I started running benchmarks and comparing online that I chanced upon so many threads where people had turned the insides of their cases into works of art! I want to do that too! Right now I'm at an odd place where I bought this cool looking cooler because, well, it looks cool, but my case doesn't even have a window to look at it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> Good starter case, really not much you can do with that case, I've tried, many people have, its just those hard drives... Take what you've learned and apply it to a case with real potential and you will go far. Zip ties are your friends, just try and get black ones.


Thanks for the ideas. You're right - those HDD cables are killing me, and I have 5 HDDs in there. I wonder if they can be turned around so the cables are pointing to the front, out of sight. Hmm... Maybe I'll try that out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> DREMMEL tool would do wonders for you and your cable managment


I thought about drilling some holes. I do have a dremel as well. I'm just not sure there's enough room back there to route a 24-pin cable, without a tight squeeze while closing that panel. It looks like there's barely 0.4 inches of clearance. Is that how all cases are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> alot of cables 7/10


Thanks! Yeah, I've crammed a lot into that case. Also, I'm definitely doing a modular PSU next time.
Quote:


> Why doe's your card say 7800 series not 7870?


Maybe they're saving on production costs by making a generic plate. I like the metal plate compared to the plastic sleeves though.


----------



## bomberjun

please rate.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> please rate.


Oh very sexy, 10/10 from me


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> please rate.


10/10. Sexy build and I like how the fittings really catch your eye or it does to me.


----------



## bomberjun

Very much appreciated!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> please rate.










it..uh...i... 10/10


----------



## Swag

Is there any online store that sells a Corsair 600T window kit? I mean the ones where the window is huge.


----------



## _TRU_

u mean like mine?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> u mean like mine?


Just like yours! I like how it's a full window kit + the hinges. Sexy.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just like yours! I like how it's a full window kit + the hinges. Sexy.


cyberdruid did it. i'm not sure he posts on the forums anymore though. i could pm you his email if he says it's ok if you want


----------



## Jesse^_^

Mine, keep in mind the PSU cables are extremely stiff..

IMAG0115.jpg 927k .jpg file


----------



## snipekill2445

I see yellow in that rig O_O


----------



## Swag

How much did it cost you?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*
> 
> Mine, keep in mind the PSU cables are extremely stiff..
> 
> IMAG0115.jpg 927k .jpg file


Maybe a 6.5/10, you need alot of improvement.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Maybe a 6.5/10, you need alot of improvement.


That long wire to the side of mobo is the side fan extender cable.

5 HDD's, 2 CD Drives, lots of cards. Not easy!


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How much did it cost you?


http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/08/10/mnpctech-600t-clear-window-panel-information-ordering/

They will do it for $125 + shipping for you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How much did it cost you?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/08/10/mnpctech-600t-clear-window-panel-information-ordering/
> 
> They will do it for $125 + shipping for you.
Click to expand...

That looks good.







Any experience with them or any vouch? Also, they send me an entirely new panel or do they send me a modded panel of mine when I send it to them?


----------



## Supreme888

SKP-99-6 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> 
> SKP-99-6 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


12/10, that thing is just pure sexiness. I want that case! Costs too much though.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 12/10, that thing is just pure sexiness. I want that case! Costs too much though.


^ this


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP-99-6 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


Wow ! that pic is weird, as is the build and the case. Weird - Not sure what to rate it at









Tho I'm sure its over 8/10 - how did you get those effects in the photo ? weird ...


----------



## Supreme888

Geez thanks guys!!!!!! Yeah case labs make mean stuff, great room for management. As for the picture, was taken with long exposure and a bit of lightroom work. Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> please rate.


THAT IS A 10/10 BUILD ! Some people are too generous in this thread. No loose cable and no cable are visible


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> 
> SKP-99-6 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


Cable management is GREAT :OOO but u still can make improvment







9.5/10

Btw im not sure about orange and blue together O_O?


----------



## macarule

Sexy Cables


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Sexy Cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,I agree.So professional looking.Your case has no cable management, and it looks great. Not an easy task.Did you custom sleeve or did it come like that?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Sexy Cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Boy I say 9.9999/10 my only suggestion is to try and tighten up the cables together more.

But I still love the Blue and Black look.

Oh!!! on second look, it looks like someone forgot to install a draining point. Does make it clean though.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*


Missed your front panel wires.


----------



## macarule

double post


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Sexy Cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,I agree.So professional looking.Your case has no cable management, and it looks great. Not an easy task.Did you custom sleeve or did it come like that?
Click to expand...

The case actually does have cable management but i just decided against useing it because it would ruin the "smooth flow" of my cables, the PSU is custom sleeved but not by me because i dont have the spare time. But thank you very much for the compliments!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Boy I say 9.9999/10 my only suggestion is to try and tighten up the cables together more.
> But I still love the Blue and Black look.
> Oh!!! on second look, it looks like someone forgot to install a draining point. Does make it clean though.


Thank you very much! tightening up the cables more is pretty much impossible to do without losing the smooth flow of the cables
It does make things a bit more difficult not having a drain port but i think its worth it for the clean look
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> Missed your front panel wires.


well spotted haha, ill get round to them eventually


----------



## ginger_nuts

^^^^ In that case a 10/10 is in order









I agree no drain port looks so much cleaner.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> ^^^^ In that case a 10/10 is in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree no drain port looks so much cleaner.


That is a really clean build


----------



## streetbeast351

thought i would post in here my first try at it and for you guys laughing pleasure ill add a pic of before to..

Before... what a disgrace










and my frist go at it..


----------



## Rumilsurion

Upgraded motherboard, CPU, power supply.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

10/10 mate. really good stuff


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetbeast351*
> 
> thought i would post in here my first try at it and for you guys laughing pleasure ill add a pic of before to..
> Before... what a disgrace
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my frist go at it..


Well done on that one, I'll give you an 8 for the improvement! You definitely want cable ties for this one, and I'd suggest routing your GPU cables through that grommet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> Upgraded motherboard, CPU, power supply.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! I'll give it a 9.8 cause those GPU cables and maybe some cables on the PSU end seem like they could be tightened up a bit.


----------



## streetbeast351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Well done on that one, I'll give you an 8 for the improvement! You definitely want cable ties for this one, and I'd suggest routing your GPU cables through that grommet.
> Very nice! I'll give it a 9.8 cause those GPU cables and maybe some cables on the PSU end seem like they could be tightened up a bit.


thanks for the comment i whent and did that after reading it (that red sata cable has to stick out as the piece of plastic holds the sata cable into the drive broke so i gotta be carefull lol)


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetbeast351*
> 
> thanks for the comment i whent and did that after reading it (that red sata cable has to stick out as the piece of plastic holds the sata cable into the drive broke so i gotta be carefull lol)


Your rig looks good, but I like your car more.

Except, how many door handles have you gone through?









I have had a 250 x flow XD and XF Falcon.

Now my car is a BA XR6 T.

Sorry


----------



## RJacobs28

Always looking for Constructive feedback - where could I improve these cables?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

my eyes are bleeding....never seen something so perfect *sniff


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> my eyes are bleeding....never seen something so perfect *sniff


Thanks Dude.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

no prob mate!







that is one beauty of a build


----------



## Pittster

Just did this build for a mate. He will never open the side panel so i didn't go over board on neatness. His request was fast, quite with good dust filtering.

Rig has i7 3770K, Asus p8 Z77 Pro, Gskill 32Gb Ram, 240Gb Intel SSD, Gigabyte GTX 660OC, 2x Asus Bluray burners, NZXT Phantom 410 with the Demci Filter kit.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

definitely a very nice build. specs are beastly and the cable management is spot on. great job


----------



## Jesse^_^

Maybe pinch those PCI-e wires tighter, but other than that. Immaculate!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Always looking for Constructive feedback - where could I improve these cables?


Damn Son, Nice Build 10/10


----------



## 303869

Very nice rjacobs! But damm those gpu's are thick, 3 slot wide i take it?


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Always looking for Constructive feedback - where could I improve these cables?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9, why? well firstly people in here are too lenient.
First the different coloured cables coming from the PSU are off putting and stand out a lot, id say either sleeve none if sleeve them all.
Next tighten up your GPU cables with some zipties and make the look more alike each other.
Also you can see come cables peeking out from under your second GPU.
Finally the are a bunch of cables at the top right of your case you could tighten up and hide all together.

Those are the only things, except maybe that you are using three different colours of green in the build which I couldn't stand, but its your build and these are my views about it, do with them what you want.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Always looking for Constructive feedback - where could I improve these cables?


Improvement? Dude, that impresses the hell outta me. Dont change a thing in my opinion!


----------



## Aazelion

Rate me









And yes i painted my HAF922 interior


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> Rate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes i painted my HAF922 interior
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build and the 922 looks better painted but i would replace those cathodes with led's as i think they look a little ugly.

8.5/10 the wires in the top right corner could have something done to them and fan wires at top left. And of course the cathode wires.


----------



## OverClocker55

Just built a nice rig out of old parts for my brother. He is 17 and just got into custom computers.. Asked me for help and BOOM!







What do you guys think? Old parts and unused cables/fans.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just built a nice rig out of old parts for my brother. He is 17 and just got into custom computers.. Asked me for help and BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Old parts and unused cables/fans.


When I saw AMD, I was so tempted to say 0/10.








Sorry, I like Intel better. I'd give it a 6/10 mostly because I don't like the wires around the LEDs. I'm also not a fan of LEDs, but that didn't influence my rating. Just don't like those cables there.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Well, I give you a 10 for style points!! Love the green HAF style case and would go perfect for a Nvidia themed case. AMD rules! As far as the wiring, I'm not experienced enough to give a fair rating buit all-in-all I love the case! Good work especially from old used parts.


----------



## snipekill2445

That HAF case was just lying around?!?

You don't have any other valuable components to give to me do you


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That HAF case was just lying around?!?
> 
> You don't have any other valuable components to give to me do you


6970,6950's,570's,gts450's,amd x2's and amd x4's,intel i3, msi p67-gd65, msi 870a-g54,corsair 500r,650d and 300r







UNUSED


----------



## snipekill2445

You should send me a 6950 so I can crossfire, a 6950 in exchange for my good thoughts


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 6970,6950's,570's,gts450's,amd x2's and amd x4's,intel i3, msi p67-gd65, msi 870a-g54,corsair 500r,650d and 300r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNUSED


DAM!! lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 6970,6950's,570's,gts450's,amd x2's and amd x4's,intel i3, msi p67-gd65, msi 870a-g54,corsair 500r,650d and 300r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNUSED
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!! lol
Click to expand...

DAYUM *


----------



## snipekill2445

I just looked at your used build again, if you have a 6970 lying around, why'd you use that little GPU instead of that?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I just looked at your used build again, if you have a 6970 lying around, why'd you use that little GPU instead of that?


cause its mine. the used build is for my brother. does minecraft need a 6970? nope + psu dont got cables for it


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Always looking for Constructive feedback - where could I improve these cables?


Hey really nice mate







! 9.5/10!

The only improvement i could see is tightening the GPU cable a little bit
and try to hide the sleeved cable near the psu.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Evilsplashy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should keep all black sleeve or do a black/white/red sleeve combination. I'm experimenting with the 6 pin at the moment





Not bad, it's an angled pic so I can't really rate the 5.25"/HDD bay's. But from the looks of it, you did a good job managing the cables. 8.8/10



Spoiler: NewHighScore



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*





Another angled pic. I can't really see what's going on in the 5.25"/HDD bays, but the cables look really clean and looks like you combed the cables.







8.9/10.



Spoiler: pvp309rcp



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> 9/10 that's clean. Maybe a full internal shot might be nice.
> As for me...updated with my new PSU...





You have some beast cards. Love the red and you managed your cables pretty well. I do spot a red sata cable out of the bunch, sticks out like a soar thumb. 9.3/10



Spoiler: Mr-Mechraven



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> After fitting a new psu. Next to order is white sleeved cables





I have mixed feelings about this one. Maybe it's the color scheme? The power connections on the bottom of the mobo needs a zip-tie or two. But all in all, the cables look pretty clean. 8.5/10



Spoiler: Buzzin92



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Recent client build, bearing in mind that there is absolutely no cable management in this case. And the client was on a budget.





Not a bad client build. I've done a couple and it's hard to get the extra few bucks you need for a case that has more cable management options. The pictures are a little dark and I can kind of see the cables bundled on the top. I'll give you a 7/10.



Spoiler: prest0



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prest0*
> 
> So what do you think? I don't think that case and motherboard help me so much but...





I can see your making the effort and it doesn't look bad. You def. have your work cut out for you with that case, but you can certainly clean it up if you took your time. Use a couple of zip ties and tighten those cables. 6.9/10.



Spoiler: skyn3t



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what about now
> 
> 
> Thanks bro i do have a lot to come.





Nice, I like the back of the mobo tray. I would still like to see the whole rig and a overall picture. Nice cables though. 9.5/10 for the back.



Spoiler: evilghaleon



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> What do you think? I don't feel like sleeving anything, so it's as good as it's going to get.





Another example of a clean looking rig with out sleeved cables or a modular PSU. Nice job! 9.2/10.



Spoiler: Warning: RyReZar



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Just transferred my build into my new corsair 600t white case:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> Granted im not finished with it yet, plan to get white sleeved cables, a corsair h100 and some either white or blue ram.





Pretty clean looking. The pics are a little dark near the GPU/PSU area, would like to see what's going on there. 9.2/10



Spoiler: OverClocker55



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Br1cKSquad - A Lian Li PC-A05 Rig





Love that case. The cables under the ODD can be a little neater. The cable extensions look good, but can use some zip ties. The power connections for the mobo could use a zip tie. Nice job though. Saw that you added a 580, still a beast of a card IMO. 9/10.



Spoiler: Dr Acula



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Can't say I'm exactly happy with how the cables are looking atm, I guess that's 'cause I'm really anal about it all. I did recently pick up 200ft of White Paracord, so hopefully over the next week I'll be able to update with a cleaner, better looking rig





Looks pretty good to me. I don't see that much room for improvement. Good luck with the sleeve job. Post those pics once your finished. 8.7/10



Spoiler: ranviper



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> New GTX 470, upgraded from a 550ti. Huge improvements.





Wow, a Lexa S case done right. I have the same case but i've retired it over a year ago. I know the back panel has little to no room for the cables. But it looks good and the cables are laid out pretty well. But the picture is dark around the PSU area. Nice job all around. 9/10



Spoiler: riggedveda



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riggedveda*
> 
> My first build. New components in an outdated case - the venerable Antec Three Hundred. I bought it for the size (only mid tower that would fit in my desk) but didn't realize how difficult cable management would be.
> For now no painting, sleeves or drilling, but I'll probably do it at some point. To make matters worse, non-modular case and 7 used bays (5 HDDs, a DVD drive and a 5.25 card reader/USB3). I converted all my external HDDs to internal due to an abnormally long boot - all is well now.





Eh, i've seen worse. Like you mentioned, that case is difficult to manage the cables. But im sure you can clean it up a bit if you have the time and Patience. It also looks like you've made some effort in minimizing the "rat nest" look. 6/10



Spoiler: bomberjun



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> please rate.





I can't see any of the cables! But the loop looks really good! Seriously though, the cables are laid out super clean. 9.8/10. Lets see what the back of the mobo tray looks like.



Spoiler: Jesse



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*
> 
> Mine, keep in mind the PSU cables are extremely stiff..
> 
> 
> IMAG0115.jpg 927k .jpg file





The cables behind the GPU and the ones under the ODD can look a little cleaner. You'll need a few zips to straighten them out and get them to bend where you need them too. Not bad though. 8.3/10



Spoiler: Supreme888



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> 
> SKP-99-6 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr





The sleeved cables/extension look well layered and have a certain flow to them. I honestly can't put my finger on it, but their can be some improvements, especially with a M8. Maybe a better pic and not an angled one. 9.5/10.



Spoiler: streetbeast351



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetbeast351*
> 
> thought i would post in here my first try at it and for you guys laughing pleasure ill add a pic of before to..
> Before... what a disgrace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my frist go at it..





I like that you posted a before and after pic. It shows how much time and effort you put into managing your cables. A big improvement over your before picture. I would zip tie the GPU cables together, the bottom power/usb/ audio connections and the back of your PSU. You did a good job though.







8/10



Spoiler: Rumilsurion



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> Upgraded motherboard, CPU, power supply.





Pretty well laid out. I would have your GPU zip tied together or possibly run them under the GPU instead of around the back of the GPU. Also, the rear of the PSU can use some zip tie love. 9.1/10



Spoiler: RJacobs28



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Always looking for Constructive feedback - where could I improve these cables?





As far as the cable management, you did a good job. But I can't say the same about the color scheme. The GPU cables could look ok, but can use a zip tie or even try to layer it out.Those cards look so beast!! Nice job 9/10.



Spoiler: Pittster



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Just did this build for a mate. He will never open the side panel so i didn't go over board on neatness. His request was fast, quite with good dust filtering.
> Rig has i7 3770K, Asus p8 Z77 Pro, Gskill 32Gb Ram, 240Gb Intel SSD, Gigabyte GTX 660OC, 2x Asus Bluray burners, NZXT Phantom 410 with the Demci Filter kit.





I can't tell what's going on with the cables behind the GPU, looks "wavy" to me? It's a clean looking rig though. 9/10.



Spoiler: Aazelion



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> Rate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes i painted my HAF922 interior





Cables look good. Why not get sleeved LED's, much easier to hide. The cold cathode's look alright if they were hidden. Nice job on the cables though, 8.7/10



Spoiler: OverClocker55



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Just built a nice rig out of old parts for my brother. He is 17 and just got into custom computers.. Asked me for help and BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Old parts and unused cables/fans.





That's cool you built your bro a gaming rig. But I know you can do better with the cable management, just like you did with you Lian Li case. I would def. try and make the cold cathodes more discrete and try to hide the white wires. I would run the cpu 8 pin through the cpu cut out behind the mobo, it looks like it'll fit? Also the sata cables for the ODD, looks like their is a grommet-less hole on the top you can run the cables through. The power connections would look cleaner if you ran them behind the mobo. Not that you didn't do a good job, but you can certainly make improvements. 7.5/10


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Always looking for Constructive feedback - where could I improve these cables?













10/10


----------



## tezza192

My First Build in a while, please be nice!


----------



## kkorky

I have a coolermaster 700w silent pro:

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4202

The problem that i have is that the actual molex holes on the PSU cannot accomodate standard molex plugs sold on the market for modding purposes-the holes are too small-their molex plugs seem to be low profile in nature.



I have tried to remove their molex plugs so i could then sleeve the cables but its impossible, even with the proper tools'

Does anyone have an idea how i can deal with this problem, because i HAVE to get rid of those plastic cables, or at least sleeve them, they are the only weak part of my rig, in simple english-they suck!

I dont think that the corsair sleeving kit will fit either, anyways it is ridiculously priced for what it is imho.

Thanks in advance for any advice that will help









This is an old picture of my rig, i am posting it just for reference purposes:


----------



## PTCB

mironccr345. You (and bob), sir, are the reason why I'm still reading this thread. Constructive critism as always.


----------



## willywill

Just finish installing both Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans, what do you think, clean or is it still ghetto. Rate please


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Just finish installing both Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans, what do you think, clean or is it still ghetto. Rate please


Clean. Solid 8/10


----------



## snipekill2445

mironccr345, you truly are the King of massive spoiler, quote replies!


----------



## Saucee




----------



## Blaze0303

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saucee*






Good except that cluster of cables at the top left. Im assuming thats the rear fan, h100 and atx all routed though the same hole. If im correct, there is a small slit at the top of the case that you might be able to tuck the fan cables though. Thats how i did my phantom.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Wow, a Lexa S case done right. I have the same case but i've retired it over a year ago. I know the back panel has little to no room for the cables. But it looks good and the cables are laid out pretty well. But the picture is dark around the PSU area. Nice job all around. 9/10










Thanks. Yeah lighting in the room was "meh" but I promise it's just as clean as the rest. I'm way to OCD to settle for a messy bottom while the tops all clean.


----------



## JTHMfreak




----------



## Blaze0303

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*






I give you a 6/10 for working with what you got, but It looks like you are in desprate need of a new case.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*


What is this case, an Antec 900? Get a new one!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Yes it's a 900, and too poor for a new case unfortunately


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Yes it's a 900, and too poor for a new case unfortunately


Oh I see


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> I have a coolermaster 700w silent pro:
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4202
> 
> The problem that i have is that the actual molex holes on the PSU cannot accomodate standard molex plugs sold on the market for modding purposes-the holes are too small-their molex plugs seem to be low profile in nature.
> .......................


They standard molex plugs, but a different version which are not readily available to the public. (Only through distributors; and require extensive research and study of dozens of specs until one finds them.)

But, good news, the pins do come out! I have exactly those cables and can confirm that I gave up twice before succeeding.
Try pushing against the wire into the case to make 100% sure that the locking tongue is not buried into the plastic. Only then (while still holding the wire instead of the shell!!) push the tool in until you are absolutely sure that it has reached the bottom. Alos make sure the tool is actually holding the tongues in. (If you turn the wire 15° in one direction, and the tool is turned 15^is in the other..... you just missed the point of the tool!

If you lack the patience (I was really at my limit!) but have good strength: just grab the crimped end with a good pair of pliers and yank them out. Of course you will need new crimps (and a crimping tool.)

BTW: if the pin those not move at all when you push and tug on the wire end, the pins are glued (yes glued) into the shell.


----------



## mandrix

You might contact cooler master directly and see if you can get the connectors. When I was looking for Seasonic ATX 10 & 18 pin connectors I contacted Seasonic and they referred me to the US supplier, Antron Electronics. About the same time I found modDIY also carried the Seasonic connectors.

So, Cooler Master might direct you to where you can find the connectors, or you might contact modDIY and see if they have them. Trying to run them down from looking at spec sheets sounds like an aggravating way to go about it, but might be the only way, IDK.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> mironccr345. You (and bob), sir, are the reason why I'm still reading this thread. Constructive critism as always.


Thanks for the kind words sir. I try my best to rate fairly and suggest where improvements can be made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> mironccr345, you truly are the King of massive spoiler, quote replies!


haha, thanks! It takes a while, but I tend to do them on a slow day while I'm at work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yeah lighting in the room was "meh" but I promise it's just as clean as the rest. I'm way to OCD to settle for a messy bottom while the tops all clean.


I believe you, it looks really clean. Especially since I've used the same case for over a year. I know how difficult it can be with the limited space behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Ok so i bought all new complete fan kit ( as suggested ) for my pc and redid all the system again including a Gelid Tranquillo. Once i have funds should i go with Blue sleeving or white ?





Ideally id like to remove the red psu cover and paint it white/or blue to match the rest. But until then im thinking getting white sleeving for 24pin mobo , twin 8 pin gpu power cables, 8 pin cpu power, and maybe sleeve the USB 3.0 in white too. Wadda yall think ?


----------



## 303869

Mechraven, in this case as your case inside is white i would go for blue sleeving otherwise i think it could look all a bit 'to much' looks good so far anyhow


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Ok so i bought all new complete fan kit ( as suggested ) for my pc and redid all the system again including a Gelid Tranquillo. Once i have funds should i go with Blue sleeving or white ?
> 
> 
> Ideally id like to remove the red psu cover and paint it white/or blue to match the rest. But until then im thinking getting white sleeving for 24pin mobo , twin 8 pin gpu power cables, 8 pin cpu power, and maybe sleeve the USB 3.0 in white too. Wadda yall think ?


Well done, looks good as is, the all white sleeving will be a very white combination. If your going to sleeve your PSU yourself I would think about maybe an accent color. don't forget your front panel wires and try to get some black zip ties. easy 8.5/10 but still room for improvements.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> They standard molex plugs, but a different version which are not readily available to the public. (Only through distributors; and require extensive research and study of dozens of specs until one finds them.)
> But, good news, the pins do come out! I have exactly those cables and can confirm that I gave up twice before succeeding.
> Try pushing against the wire into the case to make 100% sure that the locking tongue is not buried into the plastic. Only then (while still holding the wire instead of the shell!!) push the tool in until you are absolutely sure that it has reached the bottom. Alos make sure the tool is actually holding the tongues in. (If you turn the wire 15° in one direction, and the tool is turned 15^is in the other..... you just missed the point of the tool!
> If you lack the patience (I was really at my limit!) but have good strength: just grab the crimped end with a good pair of pliers and yank them out. Of course you will need new crimps (and a crimping tool.)
> BTW: if the pin those not move at all when you push and tug on the wire end, the pins are glued (yes glued) into the shell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> You might contact cooler master directly and see if you can get the connectors. When I was looking for Seasonic ATX 10 & 18 pin connectors I contacted Seasonic and they referred me to the US supplier, Antron Electronics. About the same time I found modDIY also carried the Seasonic connectors.
> So, Cooler Master might direct you to where you can find the connectors, or you might contact modDIY and see if they have them. Trying to run them down from looking at spec sheets sounds like an aggravating way to go about it, but might be the only way, IDK.


Thank you guys for your replies-much appreciated (+1 rep coming your way- i wish others were as generous as i am, i give useful info/advice/help, and dont even get thanks lol!) i will re read your posts when im less busy and decide on a plan of action-damn! all that hassle just to sleeve a few cables


----------



## broadbandaddict

I figured I'd post these to get some opinions.

It's my server, the 24 pin and 8 pin aren't hooked up yet, still deciding on their color, leaning towards red.

Inside


Back Panel


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I figured I'd post these to get some opinions.
> It's my server, the 24 pin and 8 pin aren't hooked up yet, still deciding on their color, leaning towards red.
> Inside
> 
> Back Panel


lol sleeving for a server x)?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> lol sleeving for a server x)?


Heck yes. I'm gonna cut a side panel into it to so I'd like the interior to look really good too.

I'm crazy so that may be part of it too...

Sent from my Samsung RF323TEDBSR using Tupperware.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Sent from my Samsung RF323TEDBSR using Tupperware.


WHAT O_O?


----------



## Darco19

Really liking my new Corsair C70 so far. Amazing build quality as usual from Corsair and it was great to work with - very pleased with the results


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> WHAT O_O?


Oh yeah I forgot that I had set that up. It always sounded like people are bragging when they use Tapatalk to post stuff, saying stuff like "Sent from my White 128GB iPad 7 using Tapatalk (P.S. I'm better than you)" so I decided to change mine on my phone to say what it says. The "RF323TEDBSR" is Samsung's nicest fridge (afaik) and for a play on words for Tapatalk I used Tupperware, the food storage devices that go in your fridge. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot that I had set that up. It always sounded like people are bragging when they use Tapatalk to post stuff, saying stuff like "Sent from my White 128GB iPad 7 using Tapatalk (P.S. I'm better than you)" so I decided to change mine on my phone to say what it says. The "RF323TEDBSR" is Samsung's nicest fridge (afaik) and for a play on words for Tapatalk I used Tupperware, the food storage devices that go in your fridge. I just thought it was funny.


Hahah didnt realise x)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

So, after not checking this thread out for almost an entire week, I had 126 replies to catch up on, and I'm so glad I decided not to skip out on any!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Just got mine back up and running yesterday after a GPU change and a lot of case mods. How are my cables?
> The space at the bottom is for 2 480mm rads that will be sitting on their sides in tandem when I get the funds for the rest of the W/C loop.
> Sorry for the terrible picture quality (iPhone 3G).
> 
> 
> EDIT - And yes, the PSU is temporarily held up with zip-zies, and they're holding it crooked because their wrapped around the front of the case and not the PSU, by accident. But it'll be fixed once I strat version 2.0 (this is 1.2).


I'm loving where you're going with this project! Not only that, but I'm totally digging that mod you did with your keyboard; I have the same one, so I definitely noticed that something was up with it, and it looks great! Overall, I really like that you're incorporating your entire desktop with a particular theme.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> 
> SKP-99-6 by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


What pretty lights...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Always looking for Constructive feedback - where could I improve these cables?


Very clean and I'm loving the tone of colors you went with for the theme!


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Really liking my new Corsair C70 so far. Amazing build quality as usual from Corsair and it was great to work with - very pleased with the results


That is nice 8/10







next step is!!!

Sleeve that thing







in blue or black







!!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> ... I'm loving where you're going with this project! Not only that, but I'm totally digging that mod you did with your keyboard; I have the same one, so I definitely noticed that something was up with it, and it looks great! Overall, I really like that you're incorporating your entire desktop with a particular theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah I love this keyboard, though it's too big for my keyboard tray. I'd like to replace the LEDs in it with red ones like on the Mech5, but I think instead I'm going to eventually sell it and get another Mechanical keyboard, possibly the CM Storm Trigger, and paint it to match as well. I really want some red LED back lighting on my next keyboard, as well as a much smaller footprint. I'm thinking of painting my Logitech game controller to match, and even possibly painting one of my monitors white (I have 2 Acer 23", and will eventually have a 3rd).


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## 303869

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*






Very nice and clean, how the hell did you get it that good at the back? lol i seem to have a ton more cables than you at my rear and have less components!

10/10 though, cant see how it could look better


----------



## bomberjun

Thanks but im not yet satisfied with the pci-e and 24pin cables.









Routing the back cables took me a quiet while just to make the back clean. Most of my cables are routed as is, but I concealed those unsleeved once in some hidden spaces in that case. My fan cables are behind the mobo tray near the 5'25 bay too.

Since I dont have any Y-splitters for my fan cables, I used the box of the NZXT sentry mix and made a simple fan headers which really help me a lot by not spending for another fan controller or ysplitters.











This box is also concealed on the top 5'24 bay.









Thats all I did.


----------



## willywill

10/10 WOW


----------



## fr0sty_

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*






Wow that looks pretty amazing the backside is very impressive. I'm not a fan of the black and white cables but it is still a 9/10 from me.

This is what mine looks like now:


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks pretty amazing the backside is very impressive. I'm not a fan of the black and white cables but it is still a 9/10 from me.
> 
> This is what mine looks like now:
Click to expand...

Nice and clean, I don't see any place you can improve really. Your back is clean too! 10/10 for me. Also, how did you take those pictures? I really want to know, my pictures always comes out crappy!


----------



## Conspiracy

looks pretty awesome 10/10

this is my first build ever. put it together 2 days ago or so. and tried my best to have cables organized. hard to hide when you can see some of them through those holes lol


----------



## snipekill2445

Hmm not too bad, maybe a 8/10

I can see the cables hiding behind the HDD Rack.


----------



## Swag

Sorry for the crappy picture but my D7000 is still in the shop for a cracked lens.

New parts:
H100

Soon going to be putting in my AX650 when I have more time and I get sleeved cables for all my cables.







Is it okay? Does the H100 look cleaner like that or should I put the fans on the bottom of it? Does it look cleaner than my Zalman Closed Loop?


----------



## Conspiracy

how is a D7000 in the shop for a cracked lens when its an interchangeable lens camera? unless you only have one lens. even then you only have to send that one lens in to get repaired lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> how is a D7000 in the shop for a cracked lens when its an interchangeable lens camera? unless you only have one lens. even then you only have to send that one lens in to get repaired lol


Basically I dropped it and the inside got broken. They told me it was a broken lens. I don't know much about cameras. It's not technically even mine mine. It's my dad's and I use it a lot more than him. I like to take pictures but they always end up as fails.







I want to go take a photography class so I can take amazing pictures!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically I dropped it and the inside got broken. They told me it was a broken lens. I don't know much about cameras. It's not technically even mine mine. It's my dad's and I use it a lot more than him. I like to take pictures but they always end up as fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go take a photography class so I can take amazing pictures!


go for it. very fun hobby to get into. also thats a fairly sturdy camera so they might have ripped you off if they are claiming to fix both the camera and lens. depends on how bad the fall was though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically I dropped it and the inside got broken. They told me it was a broken lens. I don't know much about cameras. It's not technically even mine mine. It's my dad's and I use it a lot more than him. I like to take pictures but they always end up as fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go take a photography class so I can take amazing pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> go for it. very fun hobby to get into. also thats a fairly sturdy camera so they might have ripped you off if they are claiming to fix both the camera and lens. depends on how bad the fall was though.
Click to expand...

Not like intense, but I was in the mountains and I was taking pictures of the lake and things then I tripped and it hit a rock. It didn't want to take proper pictures anymore so I just took it to the shop.

This is my camera. It isn't as good as my dad's, that's why I brought his instead. I feel bad now though but I'm paying for the repair.


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice and clean, I don't see any place you can improve really. Your back is clean too! 10/10 for me. Also, how did you take those pictures? I really want to know, my pictures always comes out crappy!


Thanks. Regarding photographing cases I have a couple of suggestions. The best thing to do is use natural light and a tripod with a timed shutter speed so that the camera doesn't shake when you take the picture. A white background is also preferable, in this instance I use a large white poster that I had lying around. Best of luck.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice and clean, I don't see any place you can improve really. Your back is clean too! 10/10 for me. Also, how did you take those pictures? I really want to know, my pictures always comes out crappy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Regarding photographing cases I have a couple of suggestions. The best thing to do is use natural light and a tripod with a timed shutter speed so that the camera doesn't shake when you take the picture. A white background is also preferable, in this instance I use a large white poster that I had lying around. Best of luck.
Click to expand...

When I move to our new house, we're going to have a room that's completely empty and will be my photographing room.


----------



## Zeus

Please rate is you think its worthy of a score









Sorry for the crappy picture (taken with my HTC phone)


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeus*
> 
> Please rate is you think its worthy of a score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture (taken with my HTC phone)


sleeve look good but why no red fan instead of the blue one? you can change it with the corsair fan right?


----------



## Zeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> sleeve look good but why no red fan instead of the blue one? you can change it with the corsair fan right?


I forgot too


----------



## raptorxrx

^Looks nice mate. 8/10


----------



## BritishBob

.Ok, so I got bored today, updated my case and took some photos.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> When I move to our new house, we're going to have a room that's completely empty and will be my photographing room.


try this link - http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig


----------



## CloudX

Could neaten up the lower PSU area after taking pics. The case was a little tough to get all the wires hidden!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Could neaten up the lower PSU area after taking pics. The case was a little tough to get all the wires hidden!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A good 7.5/10. I like the HDD's, and like you say the PSU could be worked on. I think it's the audio, bottom right of the motherboard, could go behind PSU, if there's space, or maybe behind the motherboard. I think an attack of the zip/cable ties would be a good idea.


----------



## bomberjun

Okay, I got an old optical drive which is not working anymore... so, I removed to the cover at the bottom and painted it with matt black to conceal my cables inside the 5.25 bay. looks cleaner.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Okay, I got an old optical drive which is not working anymore... so, I removed to the cover at the bottom and painted it with matt black to conceal my cables inside the 5.25 bay. looks cleaner.


I might have to steal that idea! Came out great!


----------



## Hokies83

Ill play no wires besides the ones u have to see "do not count the psu wires because i was testing a fan and had it there..


----------



## bomberjun

Another trick that may come in handy to those who dont want to drill a hole in the motherboard tray for P-Clips.


----------



## Snyderman34

Finally sat down and redid mine.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Could neaten up the lower PSU area after taking pics. The case was a little tough to get all the wires hidden!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a whole lot to manage in such tight space, but I thought you did a great job of it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Built a random rig out of random parts.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Built a random rig out of random parts.


Lol do I even want to know the specs, looks, underwhelming. For a mishmash of parts thrown together for a rating it would be a 6.5/10

Hang on I guess I have to specify its a 6.5/10 for your cables.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> That's a whole lot to manage in such tight space, but I thought you did a great job of it.


Thanks! I've bundled up some of the cables by the psu area and the sata cables coming off the side. With the white panel behind there the wires really stand out.


----------



## OIburnedit

I must not be able to read correctly. I keep thinking that this is " Rate my cables ". When did this turn into rate my fan color or my thrown together part or what other crap?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OIburnedit*
> 
> I must not be able to read correctly. I keep thinking that this is " Rate my cables ". When did this turn into rate my fan color or my thrown together part or what other crap?


derp


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OIburnedit*
> 
> I must not be able to read correctly. I keep thinking that this is " Rate my cables ". When did this turn into rate my fan color or my thrown together part or what other crap?


So then we should have the thread closed... Glad its not up to you.

PS When did this turn into complain and ***** because you have nothing better to do with your time...


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> So then we should have the thread closed... Glad its not up to you.
> PS When did this turn into complain and ***** because you have nothing better to do with your time...


Geez mate, settle down.

And he is exactly right, this is "Rate my Cables".

You rate how good the cables are, Nothing else.


----------



## raptorxrx

Simple solution: MOAR PICS!!!!

I feel like this is in some ways an overall improvement suggestion thread for rigs. Yes you do rate cables, but I feel there is a bit more to it than just that.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> So then we should have the thread closed... Glad its not up to you.
> PS When did this turn into complain and ***** because you have nothing better to do with your time...


funny when you dont realize that you are also complaining because you have nothing better todo. just leave it be lol


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Geez mate, settle down.
> And he is exactly right, this is "Rate my Cables".
> You rate how good the cables are, Nothing else.


You are wrong my friend cause the color of component can make thing look cleaner which have to do with cable management.


----------



## ghostrider85

rate my cables please.


----------



## charlesquik

You did a really great job with that small case







! 9/10


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> You did a really great job with that small case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! 9/10


only 9?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> only 9?


10/10 from me...

Working with a Matx /ITX is much harder then a Full tower.


----------



## InsideJob

I'll give it a go, let's see what you guys think










The only judgement I have on my end is cleaning up my front panel connectors at the bottom of the mobo. Hope you guys like it


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> Ill play no wires besides the ones u have to see "do not count the psu wires because i was testing a fan and had it there..


lol i got forgot afew pages back..

But meh there is no wires out of place anywhere and there 99% out of sight. with the pci-e being on top of one another on ref card and the thick ends of the AX1200 PCi-e plugs makes them a bit tough to work with.

But meh u can not even tell i have Blue Ray player a cd rom drive and a Fan controller on the front...









That wire on the front is from a USB port what i use to upload photos so it does not count lol.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 10/10 from me...
> Working with a Matx /ITX is much harder then a Full tower.


yup, routing cables in such a small case is PITA, specially the sg08/sg07, i can't understand why they installed super duper long cables.


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*


Okay that picture is awesome haha


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> yup, routing cables in such a small case is PITA, specially the sg08/sg07, i can't understand why they installed super duper long cables.


Yah i build an Htpc but i did not even bother for cable neatness really i just made sure everything was out of the way and left it at that.. My main system however i have spent afew hrs with cable neatness.. and it has no cables showing at all.









Here is my HTPC lol









My Main System


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> You are wrong my friend cause the color of component can make thing look cleaner which have to do with cable management.


What am I wrong about?

I know the colour of say, a GPU can make the rig look worse. But once again, This is.........

*Rate my CABLES*

Just sayin'

And to the Cosmos II above, nice work. 10/10


----------



## OverClocker55

I hate cables. Make a i7 5ghz, 32gb ram, 1tb ssd, gtx 690 sli 8gb, 15 in screen 1920x1200 laptop and I'm good to go


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hate cables. Make a i7 5ghz, 32gb ram, 1tb ssd, gtx 690 sli 8gb, 15 in screen 1920x1200 laptop and I'm good to go


that will be 5 grand sir,


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> funny when you dont realize that you are also complaining because you have nothing better todo. just leave it be lol


Sorry, just tired of jack offs putting in their two cents and NOT RATING ANYONES CABLES.

And because that Comos has already been rated, guess Ill give that HTPC a go, its kind of a mess, hard to rate what looks like very little was put into actually managing the cables. 2/10?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> Sorry, just tired of jack offs putting in their two cents and NOT RATING ANYONES CABLES.
> And because that Comos has already been rated, guess Ill give that HTPC a go, its kind of a mess, hard to rate what looks like very little was put into actually managing the cables. 2/10?


LoL i did not put the htpc to be rated lol i was just using it as an example of the person i was responding tos hard work.









Ugh your gonna make me wanna clean it up on my free time now... ugh must resist ....


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hate cables. Make a i7 5ghz, 32gb ram, 1tb ssd, gtx 690 sli 8gb, 15 in screen 1920x1200 laptop and I'm good to go


If you hate cables, why are you on the "Rate my Cables" thread?


----------



## InsideJob

BUMP, any ratings?
http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/23490#post_18130246


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I'll give it a go, let's see what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only judgement I have on my end is cleaning up my front panel connectors at the bottom of the mobo. Hope you guys like it


8/10


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> BUMP, any ratings?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/23490#post_18130246


You don't need to bump it, most cases just fall through the cracks because they are decent. Most decent ones are ignored. Anyway, I'd give that a 7/10. The cabling is perfect until the bottom part. The ones right above the PSU. That bundle of cable just really irritates me.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I'll give it a go, let's see what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only judgement I have on my end is cleaning up my front panel connectors at the bottom of the mobo. Hope you guys like it


I'll give it an 8/10. There are those cables at the bottom, and I don't really like the sleeving


----------



## InsideJob

Thanks Hokies. I rate your main system a 9/10, losing the 1 point for the bit of mess down by the PSU. Other then that B-E-A-UTIFUL.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> rate my cables please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Easy 10/10 from me. I just did a MITX for my mom and it quickly got to the point of trying to figure out how to keep cables out of the CPU fan.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Thanks Hokies. I rate your main system a 9/10, losing the 1 point for the bit of mess down by the PSU. Other then that B-E-A-UTIFUL.


lol read my post that molex cable is only there because i was testing a fan =p.. So it does not count lol why would i have it all neat and have a molex just laying like that if i was not using it for something -p


----------



## Pittster

And now with lights









Added New Corsair fans, EVGA GTX 680 Backplate & Bitfenix alchemy LED's so so bright


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

10/10. i dont really like the different assortment of fans though. stick to one type maybe?


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL i did not put the htpc to be rated lol i was just using it as an example of the person i was responding tos hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh your gonna make me wanna clean it up on my free time now... ugh must resist ....


Okay, that makes more sense now, I know how hard it can be to manage inside a small case, had my system in a lanbox for a couple of weeks just for fun, but it really wasn't. Ran really hot, loud and it almost weighed as much as my sniper build







Too bad I never took any pictures. Good luck with yours if you do give it a go.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks just like my place, megablocks on the floor and mickey mouse on the tv screen. Ahhh kids


----------



## 303869

Just replaced all my psu cables with white sleeved ones from corsair, what do you all think?

(Updated pics)


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

exceptionally brilliant mate 10/10


----------



## weezymagic

I just completed my first build. I did decent wire management. The only thing not behind the mobo is the 24 pin atx and one other wire. They are just too short to wrap around the back. So when you guys sleeve and hide wires, do you get extentions and sleeve two sections or longer wires and then sleeve the new wires?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exceptionally brilliant mate 10/10


Thanks but the ram and cooler need to be changed, it just doesnt look right with them, def a lot better to come.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> I just completed my first build. I did decent wire management. The only thing not behind the mobo is the 24 pin atx and one other wire. They are just too short to wrap around the back. So when you guys sleeve and hide wires, do you get extentions and sleeve two sections or longer wires and then sleeve the new wires?
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


What psu do you have? as most psu's main atx cable is long enough to reach around the back going through a grommet.


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exceptionally brilliant mate 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but the ram and cooler need to be changed, it just doesnt look right with them, def a lot better to come.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> I just completed my first build. I did decent wire management. The only thing not behind the mobo is the 24 pin atx and one other wire. They are just too short to wrap around the back. So when you guys sleeve and hide wires, do you get extentions and sleeve two sections or longer wires and then sleeve the new wires?
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What psu do you have? as most psu's main atx cable is long enough to reach around the back going through a grommet.
Click to expand...

It should be in my signature. I believe OCZ 1000w zx series.

I'll snap a picture when I'm home. It's just a tad short.

I take it by your response that most ppl just wrap the existing wires then

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> It should be in my signature. I believe OCZ 1000w zx series.
> I'll snap a picture when I'm home. It's just a tad short.
> I take it by your response that most ppl just wrap the existing wires then
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Oh yeah lol sorry, anyway yeah the 810 is a full tower if im not mistaken? Which would explain it, if the ocz's wires are shorter than the average psu, you could buy some sleeved extensions for your psu to use. I guess not every psu/case config will allow all wires to reach where they need to go.


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> It should be in my signature. I believe OCZ 1000w zx series.
> I'll snap a picture when I'm home. It's just a tad short.
> I take it by your response that most ppl just wrap the existing wires then
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah lol sorry, anyway yeah the 810 is a full tower if im not mistaken? Which would explain it, if the ocz's wires are shorter than the average psu, you could buy some sleeved extensions for your psu to use. I guess not every psu/case config will allow all wires to reach where they need to go.
Click to expand...

Would you suggest getting a longer sleeved cable and run it or get an extension that's sleeved?

810 is a full Tower btw

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sectionsone

Here is my frend build comos ii









































waiting for your comment. Thank's^^


----------



## Hokies83

10/10 Hard to beat a build in a Cosmos II it is simply perfection.


----------



## bomberjun

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here is my frend build comos ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for your comment. Thank's^^






That's a 9.9/10 for the red cosmos II..

That yellow cable on top of the motherboard distracted my attention.


----------



## pbaines

Still a work in progress,
still need to touch a few things up!


----------



## bomberjun

awesome job man!!!!

easy 10/10.. I also like your loop! its very clean.

Suggestions, if you can just spray paint the fan headers with black. it will look better imo.

but still.. you did a wonderful cablemanagement in there.

now can we have a full body picture.


----------



## DizzlePro

just moved the SSD to the bottom of the case


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> just moved the SSD to the bottom of the case


Hmm if you removed the HDD trays completely and moved the SSd behind the back panel it would give you a much much more clean look.

You could put the HDD in a 5.25 bay and run the wires thru the holes on one side aswell.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbaines*
> 
> Still a work in progress,
> still need to touch a few things up!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here is my frend build comos ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for your comment. Thank's^^


20/10 when i add your result of you both xDDDD

wow I wish I could make my own sleeve but im so short on time

Good job!


----------



## _REAPER_

I will get this hooked up when I get home for RR... DMN all I have to do now is wait until RR is approved.. LOL I will get some pics of my system up as I make it home

I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will get this hooked up when I get home for RR... DMN all I have to do now is wait until RR is approved.. LOL I will get some pics of my system up as I make it home
> I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


Very jelly!


----------



## Furion92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will get this hooked up when I get home for RR... DMN all I have to do now is wait until RR is approved.. LOL I will get some pics of my system up as I make it home
> I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


[sarcasm] WOW, extraordinary cable management! 10/10 [/sarcasm]









//edit: you obviously didn't get the hint


----------



## _REAPER_

It will be more like 15/10 when I am done


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will get this hooked up when I get home for RR... DMN all I have to do now is wait until RR is approved.. LOL I will get some pics of my system up as I make it home
> I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


DIdnt they do away with RR leave?


----------



## _REAPER_

No I had them shipped to my current APO, I am living overseas right now and it is hard to find these cards and PSU


----------



## ikem




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*


That is freaking amazing


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


So you prefer 1080p at 120Hz than 1440p/1600p? So much win in that pic!


----------



## CloudX

Excellent!


----------



## Step83

who needs loads of cables all i have is three!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> who needs loads of cables all i have is three!


Raspberry Pi







Very nice, plan on doing anything cool with it!?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Raspberry Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, plan on doing anything cool with it!?


Indeedy, been breadboarding to get a HD44780 2X16 display working which im getting there with just needs further tweaking in the python script to do what i want it to. i have the basics for a case just waiting on a cable and some switch gear to get that finished. WiFi works as does BBC iPlayer and XMBC Remote and a USB DVDROM drive.
If i can get the IR remote working correctly i should have a pretty nifty little media beast going.I already have a case semi built just cant drop it all in till i have the cables.


----------



## vinton13

10/10...that's pretty neat!

Here is mine.


----------



## Blimp

@vinton13 Pretty good, too bad the front panel usb/audio cables arent black, 9/10.

I give myself a 7/10 for the lack of sleeving:


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

no need. it looks incredibly neat. 9/10. a 10 if you get a Solid SLI bridge


----------



## Furion92

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blimp*
> 
> @vinton13 Pretty good, too bad the front panel usb/audio cables arent black, 9/10.
> I give myself a 7/10 for the lack of sleeving:





I'd give you a 9/10 because of the rainbow 24pin. Other than that, great cable management!









There's one question I have: why the heck do you have 2 sli bridges connected?


----------



## snipekill2445

Why have TWO SLI bridges?

Cause it looks Balling.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

because it looks awesome dude.


----------



## PTCB

True dat! LOL


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> who needs loads of cables all i have is three!


1/10 i still see some cables.


----------



## Munk

Here is mine from last week, took everything out and did a clean up, dremel'd the mobo tray a bit to allow the front I/O's to pass through without raising the sidepanel.

While writing this reply I figured out why my attempts to hide the mobo 8-pin cable failed. I was trying to run it behind the mobo tray *instead of underneath the mobo, between the risers.*









Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 (no cable management holes, not space behind mobo tray).
PSU: Corsair AX750.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munk*
> 
> Here is mine from last week, took everything out and did a clean up, dremel'd the mobo tray a bit to allow the front I/O's to pass through without raising the sidepanel.
> While writing this reply I figured out why my attempts to hide the mobo 8-pin cable failed. I was trying to run it behind the mobo tray *instead of underneath the mobo, between the risers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 (no cable management holes, not space behind mobo tray).
> PSU: Corsair AX750.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good for a case with no cable management features at all. 8/10.
Ps, that is one huge chunk of metal


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munk*
> 
> Here is mine from last week, took everything out and did a clean up, dremel'd the mobo tray a bit to allow the front I/O's to pass through without raising the sidepanel.
> While writing this reply I figured out why my attempts to hide the mobo 8-pin cable failed. I was trying to run it behind the mobo tray *instead of underneath the mobo, between the risers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 (no cable management holes, not space behind mobo tray).
> PSU: Corsair AX750.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damm, thats the biggest heatsink ive ever seen lol


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Damm, thats the biggest heatsink ive ever seen lol


I second that...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great, can't really see anything to pick on 10/10. Also I checked out your work on your profile, good stuff


----------



## chrischoi




----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


10/10 can't find anything to complain about.
Whats with the tape though, was it bout to fall over!? hehe


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 can't find anything to complain about.
> Whats with the tape though, was it bout to fall over!? hehe
Click to expand...

The protective packaging thing at the bottom? It was a new case, so I left it on there.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


How did you get those fans to fit there? Can you take more pictures?


----------



## PiERiT

Installed my new PSU today, but every time I come in here to post a picture, I no longer want to because everyone else's is better.









It's about the best I can do with what I have, I think.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Installed my new PSU today, but every time I come in here to post a picture, I no longer want to because everyone else's is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about the best I can do with what I have, I think.


you did a good job after all... 9/10


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


May I ask you a question.. X) Why no dvd reader/writer O_O


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> May I ask you a question.. X) Why no dvd reader/writer O_O


No every need a CD Drive. I personally NEVER use mine, only to re-install windows


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> No every need a CD Drive. I personally NEVER use mine, only to re-install windows


You never know when you will need it, exemple friend or family bring a cd etc..


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> You never know when you will need it, exemple friend or family bring a cd etc..


Because it's so hard to plug one in lol.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Because it's so hard to plug one in lol.


IT WILL DESTROY THE CABLE MANAGEMENT :3


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> You never know when you will need it, exemple friend or family bring a cd etc..


Yeah I removed mine cause it was a waste of space I just plug it into my E-sata port whenever I need to use it.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> IT WILL DESTROY THE CABLE MANAGEMENT :3


Why do you think he left it out, it looks 20x better without the CD Drive in there.


----------



## Swag

I don't see the point in CD readers anymore. I just use a USB to re-install Windows or anything and if someone brings in a CD, I just use my laptop because all laptops have to come with a DVD reader.


----------



## snipekill2445

If you were someone who done a ton of music editing and stuff, or had a Jukebox PC then you'd need a CD Drive, or if you are like me and still like to buy physical copies of games then they're good.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> If you were someone who done a ton of music editing and stuff, or had a Jukebox PC then you'd need a CD Drive, or if you are like me and still like to buy physical copies of games then they're good.


I just download games via Steam or free online download. So much easier.







Although, I have a DJ set but I connect my laptop to it. I personally think it's easier, but really comes down to preference. My friend's DJ set uses the old black record disks. Old.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> If you were someone who done a ton of music editing and stuff, or had a Jukebox PC then you'd need a CD Drive, or if you are like me and still like to buy physical copies of games then they're good.


I edit and record music all the time and I have never used a CD Drive. It's all USB and HDDs.


----------



## snipekill2445

I meant more if you edited music and needed to burn it to a disk for some reason, like giving it to granny who only has a cd player


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> No every need a CD Drive. I personally NEVER use mine, only to re-install windows
> 
> 
> 
> You never know when you will need it, exemple friend or family bring a cd etc..
Click to expand...

I would just ask them to leave.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get those fans to fit there? Can you take more pictures?
Click to expand...

I am so not taking it back apart. Haha. I should have pictures somewhere.
I bugged DD about how to do it. I guess it's like a torch. Pass it on.
The way I did it was cut everything flush on the inside of the case. You also have to cut a little of the white front plastic.
Trim some more on the black tabs on the bay grills. I slammed mine in with the tabs in and was wondering why the fan wasn't spinning. Lol.
Took a good bit off the fan as well. Then the top white plastic needed trimmed where the fan connectors are.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you a question.. X) Why no dvd reader/writer O_O
Click to expand...

Legacy Technology. I think Devious Dog mentioned having a usb drive for that. Might just grab one. I could always just grab mine and plug it in. It's not like I use it all the time.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> My HTPC has been transferred to it's new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before pictures


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you a question.. X) Why no dvd reader/writer O_O
Click to expand...

In my setup my drive is bootable external & USB powered

Sent from my Tranquil ELiTE


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


That simply looks awesome! Great idea.

One question, what fan are you using in the back? Is that the quiet or high performance edition?


----------



## OverClocker55

Rate my cables


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate my cables


3/10

We hate twisty ties.


----------



## OverClocker55

Hehe thanks ^







<3


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Hehe thanks ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Definitely a 10 once you switch out the twisty's for zip ties.


----------



## CloudX

Nice case


----------



## OverClocker55

thanks







i'm building it today


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm building it today




Let me have your fan. The dogs chewed through my cord.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm building it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me have your fan. The dogs chewed through my cord.
Click to expand...

hehe lol


----------



## MichaelJustin

My first try at Cable Management,
PSU: XFX Core (Non-Modular)
Case: Zalman Z9 Plus






Tell me what you think


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelJustin*
> 
> My first try at Cable Management,
> PSU: XFX Core (Non-Modular)
> Case: Zalman Z9 Plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think


decent for a non modular psu and a case with limited room behind the tray.
next time take pics with the back plate on so we can really see what it would look like.
7/10

and here's mine.
Fresh GTX 670 just in today.
immediately did "the mod" and OCed.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> and here's mine. Fresh GTX 670 just in today. immediately did "the mod" and OCed.


9.5 PSU cables & optical drive could use sleeves or extensions.
Sent from my Tranquil ELiTE


----------



## Phelan

Just got done adding some colors in my sleeving what do you guys think? Ignore the random white wire along the bottom of the mobo tray. It's only visible because the back door isn't back on yet./ It tucks away nicely with the rest







.


----------



## bomberjun

*THEY SAID ITS PHOTOSHOPED* I lolled so hard..


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *THEY SAID ITS PHOTOSHOPED* I lolled so hard..


Get out. Photoshopped.

10/10 anyway. You can just mail it to me for verification.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I really love your build Bomberjun

This one is shopped though? do you have a clear shot of your rig. With no effect.


----------



## PTCB

Bomberjun, why so many locks on your door?

Wait, I'd have more if I had a killer rig like yours. Haha...


----------



## Evilsplashy

Here's my build with the CM Storm Trooper. Rate nice


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Here's my build with the CM Storm Trooper. Rate nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos!


That looks excellent, 10/10.

One question, as far as I can see that's not paracord, so how do you sleeve the cables without using heat shrink?


----------



## Evilsplashy

It's sleeving from Moddiy. It's basically MDPC. I just melted it to the pin. Lutro0 does a guide on it.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> It's sleeving from Moddiy. It's basically MDPC. I just melted it to the pin. Lutro0 does a guide on it.


Melting it down into the pin is how I did my sleeving. The extensions are red Bitfenix extensions that I cut off the fabric sleeving off the wires I resleeved. I used Nylon 1/8" sleeving and melted it onto the pin. Turned out pretty great for my first attempt at sleeving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Just got done adding some colors in my sleeving what do you guys think? Ignore the random white wire along the bottom of the mobo tray. It's only visible because the back door isn't back on yet./ It tucks away nicely with the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

This is a build I did for a friend last weekend. It's a Fractal Design Arc midtower case and I just used the stock cabling from the Corsair HX850 PSU. It's not the greatest job possible, but I did the best I could with the regular cabling. My goal was just to optimize the airflow through the case.



In a few months I plan to build something new for myself that I will be doing a lot more on the cable management for.







That will be my first MDPC-X job. Looking forward to it!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

10/10 see no problems.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*


Damn!!!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

please ignore the Fan connector hanging out.


----------



## Jimbags

mine still needs work but made a cover for my psu


----------



## _REAPER_

How did you make the PSU cover


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> How did you make the PSU cover


This


----------



## Jimbags

just 3 peices of 3mm acrylic cut to shape withjigsaw and fine tooth metal blade, some aluminium angle for the internal corners, and rivet it all together with white aluminium pop rivets







pics for you guys








i resized em this time





































edit sorry bout the dust really need to clean


----------



## dnnk

*Before:
*







[B]After:[/B]

[IMG alt="900x900px-LL-749da68a_cables.jpeg"]http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/900x900px-LL-749da68a_cables.jpeg

Inbetween:
Thread


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

before: generic PC.

after 8/10


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well I'm workin on some hiding of cables...hopefully once I get this new PSU cover and move my HDD down under the PSU cover, it should be a pretty good lookin case...
I need better lighting in the case....I wanna underlight this HDPE inlay...


----------



## ShineGraphics

NZXT Phantom attempt at cable management..

Cable-tie's galore...
Rear








Ghetto velcro attach on the SSD

Front


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> NZXT Phantom attempt at cable management..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto velcro attach on the SSD


how is that holding? i was going to do the same thing, but didn't think it would hold.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> how is that holding? i was going to do the same thing, but didn't think it would hold.


Depends on the quality of the Velcro. I have done the same with mine. Two half inch think bits of Velcro, width running full length, and it stayed stuck on during a 120 mile trip in the back of a car.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Ghetto Velcro attachment is the way to go









That's pretty good though, I don't plan on moving my case any time soon so I should be fine


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Ghetto Velcro attachment is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good though, I don't plan on moving my case any time soon so I should be fine


Yea, mines tucked right in. Top left.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Yea, mines tucked right in. Top left.


I can see why it lasted so well aha

That's pretty clean cable management there too








Modular PSU? or are you stashing all of your cables somewhere in the front?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I can see why it lasted so well aha
> That's pretty clean cable management there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modular PSU? or are you stashing all of your cables somewhere in the front?


Modular. It's changed abit, I now have a massive cooler on my GPU, but the cables are the same:


Spoiler: Warning: Images!











Just realised I have no decent photos of the entire case. Weird. Normally the fist thing I do... :/


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Modular. It's changed abit, I now have a massive cooler on my GPU, but the cables are the same:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Images!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised I have no decent photos of the entire case. Weird. Normally the fist thing I do... :/


Nice, nice







modular PSU's are so good for cable management.
I love how you can pretty much chuck the cables you don't need, makes it so much cleaner.

I need to get a new PSU, the 24-pin only just reaches through the back and the 4-pin doesn't even reach up the back, I had to run it up the front to reach, it's only just long enough








Pluss I plan on upgrading my GPU and I don't think 430W is enough for a 7850-7870 haha


----------



## chezzer123




----------



## InsideJob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chezzer123*





9.5/10 Get those cables sleeved to get your other .5 point








I also suggest changing out that noctua fan you have as case exhaust. It doesn't really match despite how good of a fan it may be. Don't know how picky you are on looks, just sayin!
Great build


----------



## mxfreek09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chezzer123*






Screw the sleeving and screw the colors and whatever else people have been taking off points for. Im gonna rate your cables and give that a 10/10. You didn't just try to hide them, you kept them straight and even and it turned out great. Great job!


----------



## chezzer123

Wow thanks guys, as for the sleeving i have my white sleeving at the ready and i see see how that goes, just waiting till i have enough time to do it properly and don't know whether to order a tool or just use a staple. And yea i know about the fan but i don't know what it is about the noctua, i just love it too much it screams quality but yea the colour's aren't great.



shed a tear earlier, i had the two noctua's on my a70, and i dont know why but out of stupidity i tried to move a fan cables whilst the pc was on ( it was rubbing on the fan) and bam it broke.









But yea thanks


----------



## InsideJob

Could always paint it too


----------



## chezzer123

Its a tight squeeze in the back of the 600t is that nf-p14 the door takes a good push, so might swap it out for a Bitfenix spectre 120mm white LED


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chezzer123*
> 
> Wow thanks guys, as for the sleeving i have my white sleeving at the ready and i see see how that goes, just waiting till i have enough time to do it properly and don't know whether to order a tool or just use a staple. And yea i know about the fan but i don't know what it is about the noctua, i just love it too much it screams quality but yea the colour's aren't great.
> 
> shed a tear earlier, i had the two noctua's on my a70, and i dont know why but out of stupidity i tried to move a fan cables whilst the pc was on ( it was rubbing on the fan) and bam it broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yea thanks


I've actually repaired fan blades before by putting gorilla glue on one side of the break and super glue on the other side, then using a dremel/rotary tool to sand off the expanded excess once it cures overnight. Gorilla glue alone won't set fast enough to make the repair, and super glue alone won't hold it. But the super glue accelerates the gorilla glue's setting. It's not the prettiest, but if you're thinking of painting it anyway, it can be worth it







. You could even paint it to match you Corsair fans! I repaired 2 broken fins on a 140mm NZXT fan and even 2 fins on one of the fans of my old Powercolor 6950 2GB







.


----------



## chezzer123

Yea i suppose that would fix it, although i did have one case fan spare anyway when i had the noctua's on my A70 one of the corsair fans i have on it now was going spare, i guess the noctua has now become that spare one, thought it was dead at first because it stopped spinning completely, plugged it into a header earlier on though and it spun, but man it doesn't half vibrate now its unbalanced.

I may actually paint them then, could paint the fins black and the outer part white, hmm.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Great work with the cable management, really clean!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chezzer123*


A little off topic, but what CPU cooler is that?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> what CPU cooler is that?


Corsair A70


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Corsair A70


Is it any good?
What are your temps like?


----------



## DizzlePro

I don't own It, heres a comparison to other cpu coolers.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Corsair A70
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any good?
> What are your temps like?
Click to expand...

It ain't too good. It performed almost the same, if not worse, than my 212 Evo. Probably because of the thermal paste not getting spread properly because of the Direct contact Heatsink. The little grooves just made it worse!


----------



## chezzer123

It manages to keep my 1.4v 4.5ghz i5 around 28-30 on idle and around 50 in gaming. but its the next thing on my list to be changed.


----------



## chezzer123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It ain't too good. It performed almost the same, if not worse, than my 212 Evo. Probably because of the thermal paste not getting spread properly because of the Direct contact Heatsink. The little grooves just made it worse!


I thought the hyper 212 was direct contact too?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chezzer123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It ain't too good. It performed almost the same, if not worse, than my 212 Evo. Probably because of the thermal paste not getting spread properly because of the Direct contact Heatsink. The little grooves just made it worse!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the hyper 212 was direct contact too?
Click to expand...

Not like the A70. Look at the 212 Evo, it is DHS but it basically has a flat, no groove bottom.


----------



## chezzer123

ah right, well its holding up for me anyway and has kept my oc stable. But im thinking about the Thermaltake CLW0217 or the H100.


----------



## drummer4261900

Here is my newly done cable management first time I have tried it. The power supply is horrible so I posted a picture of what I had to deal with LOL! I had to put the cables through the wall before I could screw in the power supply. This PSU has so many cables it was insane. I went through a 100 zip ties and I only used about 20 on the front the other 80 went on the back trying to get my case to close! Hope you like it!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> Here is my newly done cable management first time I have tried it. The power supply is horrible so I posted a picture of what I had to deal with LOL! I had to put the cables through the wall before I could screw in the power supply. This PSU has so many cables it was insane. I went through a 100 zip ties and I only used about 20 on the front the other 80 went on the back trying to get my case to close! Hope you like it!


I just cut off the cables I don't believe I'll use (long enough that I can reattach them later if need be). Just gotta make sure the ends are covered so they don't touch metal and short out.


----------



## socketus

ProoF ! Show us the back side ... wanna see ! Looks ... *loomy* - but not - *fruity*. I rate it 9/10 on the principle there is no 10/10 rateable rig, until you see one ;-)


----------



## drummer4261900

I would show you the back if i had any chance of putting it back on after I took the picture LOL! I am going to have to work on that another day







I spent 12 hrs just trying to get this done and my fingers are as close to bleeding as possible. I just finished about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Davitz

Constructive Criticism welcomed


----------



## midgetjacko

Well i just finished sleeving my cables last night, not the best in the world but it was my first time.










Davitz how did you get your radiator to mount like that? 9.5/10


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midgetjacko*
> 
> Well i just finished sleeving my cables last night, not the best in the world but it was my first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davitz how did you get your radiator to mount like that? 9.5/10


9.5/10 Very good job for your first time!

NZXT supplies small brackets with the phantom that you can attach to the H100 to slip em under the 200mm fans. My 200mm fans aren't the 800rpm 89cfm stockers, i've got two of the 1300rpm 166cfm 200mm fans up there


----------



## OverClocker55

I like those lightnings


----------



## midgetjacko

I will have to see if i can find me some of those i like that, I am going to replace all the fans in my rig soon.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> Here is my newly done cable management first time I have tried it. The power supply is horrible so I posted a picture of what I had to deal with LOL! I had to put the cables through the wall before I could screw in the power supply. This PSU has so many cables it was insane. I went through a 100 zip ties and I only used about 20 on the front the other 80 went on the back trying to get my case to close! Hope you like it!


That would look way better if it was sleeved..Too many tubes.


----------



## drummer4261900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> That would look way better if it was sleeved..Too many tubes.


I thought about putting sleeves on it but it just seems a little unnatural. Computers are made of plastic's, and metal's. People talking about the thread counts in there computer sleeves just makes me laugh LOL. This is not sewing class were trying to build computers. It just unnatural if the only thing in the whole computer that is cloth of any sort is your sleeves. Its just like putting animals in cloths it's just not meant to happen. Whats next are we going to knit sweaters for our cases LOL.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> I thought about putting sleeves on it but it just seems a little unnatural. Computers are made of plastic's, and metal's. People talking about the thread counts in there computer sleeves just makes me laugh LOL. This is not sewing class were trying to build computers. It just unnatural if the only thing in the whole computer that is cloth of any sort is your sleeves. Its just like putting animals in cloths it's just not meant to happen. Whats next are we going to knit sweaters for our cases LOL.


While I do like sleeving I think that the tubing looks nice in your case. Props for making your rig unique, that counts for a lot in my book.









Oh yeah, 9.5/10. The only thing I think would improve it would be if you could consolidate some of the tubing. Like for the bottom 4 (I think I see 4) tubes you could run them all of one tube making cuts where the wires come out. Would maybe look a little cleaner.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> I thought about putting sleeves on it but it just seems a little unnatural. Computers are made of plastic's, and metal's. People talking about the thread counts in there computer sleeves just makes me laugh LOL. This is not sewing class were trying to build computers. It just unnatural if the only thing in the whole computer that is cloth of any sort is your sleeves. Its just like putting animals in cloths it's just not meant to happen. Whats next are we going to knit sweaters for our cases LOL.


Let me rephrase my statement. Some of the tubes are just way too big. A good example is your front I/O connections and your SATA connections. It's way too much. You don't need giant tubes going across the motherboard like that. It'd look better with just the wires, considering they're black already.

Otherwise, a 9/10


----------



## Nitrogannex




----------



## drummer4261900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Let me rephrase my statement. Some of the tubes are just way too big. A good example is your front I/O connections and your SATA connections. It's way too much. You don't need giant tubes going across the motherboard like that. It'd look better with just the wires, considering they're black already.
> Otherwise, a 9/10


Yeah I defiantly agree some are way to big I plan on working on it more when I get my new graphics card in the next few weeks. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## mxfreek09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*






I dont want to rate this one just yet. I feel that there's wayyyy to much potential here for it to be rated right now. Can you mount those hdd's and ssd the other way to the cables would plug into the back. That would make a huge difference. Dont forget, cable ties are your best friend. I think this could look look great with a few small changes but like I said I just dont feel like a rating now would be fair with all the potential that is there.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> I dont want to rate this one just yet. I feel that there's wayyyy to much potential here for it to be rated right now. Can you mount those hdd's and ssd the other way to the cables would plug into the back. That would make a huge difference. Dont forget, cable ties are your best friend. I think this could look look great with a few small changes but like I said I just dont feel like a rating now would be fair with all the potential that is there.


Honestly I've been meaning to route cables for a long while it's just that my case is against the wall and i'm to lazy to move it

plus my wifi card, if it moves even slightly it takes about a day to get it working again


----------



## Majorhi

Worth a shot..


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Worth a shot..


9.8/10 @ the least from me. only things i can see to change would be to rotate the front intake 180° so the power cable is on the right side (looking at case from font) so it can hide, then the top left fan * eps cables could be tied together & tightened


----------



## Majorhi

Thanks for the feedback. The cable that you see on the front fan is the cable that connects to the side intake fan.


----------



## stubass

not the best job in the world i must admit after seeing some really nice jobs before me tho at least airflow is good


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> not the best job in the world i must admit after seeing some really nice jobs before me tho at least airflow is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm I would give you an 7.5/10 many of the cables can be tightened up alot more and better hidden but if you are just going for airflow than it would be alot better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Worth a shot..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10 Not sure how much room you have behind your mobo tray if any at all but if it is possible to hid some of you gpu cables and 24 pin it would look alot better for sure!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10 many things can be done here like turning your drives around so the cables go out the back instead of in front of your H100 you could mount your H100 on the room but it is ok there too the gpu cables are a little off but i dont think you can fix that much over all hid the cables behind the mobo not in front








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midgetjacko*
> 
> Well i just finished sleeving my cables last night, not the best in the world but it was my first time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davitz how did you get your radiator to mount like that? 9.5/10


This 10/10 this is perfect sleeved cables, clean cables, organized everything this is what all rigs should look like! simply stunning you should be proud of that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Constructive Criticism welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 you got some nice sleeved cables up top for sure and one hell of a nice psu but the cables coming out are bothering me







this would look so sweet if you had a psu cover or like a way to hid and or clean up a few of those cables by bunching them up a bit more. Also that one lone cable where your 24 pin comes out hid that a bit if u can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chezzer123*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is also very good 9.8/10 All your cables are well taken care of now you just need a bit of sleeve and to hid that noctua fan cable and it will be an easy 10/10 nice


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 9/10 you got some nice sleeved cables up top for sure and one hell of a nice psu but the cables coming out are bothering me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would look so sweet if you had a psu cover or like a way to hid and or clean up a few of those cables by bunching them up a bit more. Also that one lone cable where your 24 pin comes out hid that a bit if u can


I've actually been trying to find a cover for it since i'm thinking of doing a custom loop instead of the H100 once the black ek full cover blocks come out for the lightnings.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> I've actually been trying to find a cover for it since i'm thinking of doing a custom loop instead of the H100 once the black ek full cover blocks come out for the lightnings.


Well you could make the cover yourself or you could try and contact the ever so busy man Dwood who is an artisan here who does custom work for people. This said he is VERY busy right now... and btw CANADA FTW


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Constructive Criticism welcomed


Needs more waterco-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> I've actually been trying to find a cover for it since i'm thinking of doing a custom loop instead of the H100 once the black ek full cover blocks come out for the lightnings.


Touché.


----------



## terence52

-removed-


----------



## Hamy144

Rate please


----------



## Majorhi

Before:


After:Adding new PSU, Different Ram, Sound Card and 2 HD's


After:LED's Off


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Constructive Criticism welcomed


Very nice man. But your camera doesn't do it justice. A better pic woul;d have everyone saying WHOA! Gj man!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:Adding new PSU, Different Ram, Sound Card and 2 HD's


Why did you go from a 850 to 750 psu might i add? looks good though anyhow 9/10 for wires, but too much light IMO


----------



## Majorhi

The 850 died during a Folding competition. It was only 2-3 months old and my local place didn't have any 850's to replace it with so I got what they did have which was the 750. The lighting is adjustable. I edited my previous post. LoL


----------



## fakeblood

another GTX580 fitted


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> another GTX580 fitted
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.9/10 What is that black cable by your 5.25 bay? Amazing looking build nonetheless







So much power in such a small area









EDIT: forgot spoiler


----------



## fakeblood

the black cable is for the fan control switch on the side of the case, is very hard to keep it in place :/


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> the black cable is for the fan control switch on the side of the case, is very hard to keep it in place :/


Eh oh well looks great still


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> another GTX580 fitted


omg







100/10


----------



## bomberjun

raw shots of my rig..


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> raw shots of my rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nicely done. 10/10. is that 7 or 10 GTs? cant tell if u did P/P in the top.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> raw shots of my rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Easy 10/10 I love this so clean and so nice and the way the tubing is behind the tray! Can we get any night shots?


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> nicely done. 10/10. is that 7 or 10 GTs? cant tell if u did P/P in the top.


yes 7 gt ap15. no pp at all..

thanks!


----------



## bomberjun

cant get decent night shots since i still dont have a tripod at the moment. but will do once Ill get one


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> nicely done. 10/10. is that 7 or 10 GTs? cant tell if u did P/P in the top.


10/10 good job with the cable management


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 10/10 good job with the cable management


Thank you _REAPER_


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> another GTX580 fitted





10/10 that is pretty sweet, and all that in a tiny case....fook me i like it!


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> raw shots of my rig..





10/10, my rig looks like a pos compared to yours. nice!


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> another GTX580 fitted


Is that green or yellow?

(In case you are wondering, yes, I am colorblind.)


----------



## Furion92

Looks like Toxic Green to me.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

yeah. definately a toxic green color


----------



## 303869

My new theme is finally complete as i add a h100 and domintor platinum ram to finish it off


----------



## BritishBob

Phone camera, so sos. But replaced/added the 200m fans with Bitfenix Spectre Pros and added a Lamptron FC-2. The loose cable in the 4th photo is for the fan on the side of the case, and the loose cable in the last photo is for when I replace that annoying LED fan in the front of the case. I might also want some support for that GPU. Kind of sags.


----------



## Jimbags

looking good!
but stock cooler???


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> looking good!
> but stock cooler???


If my GPU fan hadn't died it would have been a CPU cooler. And it never goes over 60 stock clocks. TBH I have no reason to overclock atm and it works just fine.


----------



## Jimbags

but its a K version and your a member of OCN!!! jk mate nice setup


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> but its a K version and your a member of OCN!!! jk mate nice setup


*You're

(Sorry, had to do it)


----------



## InsideJob

Jimbags has a valid point


----------



## BritishBob

Still have received a rating yet...


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Still have received a rating yet...


9/10. cables are good but 1 point off cause of the stock cooler


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 9/10. cables are good but 1 point off cause of the stock cooler


Awesome. Ty.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Is that green or yellow?
> (In case you are wondering, yes, I am colorblind.)


Its mdpc green


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Its mdpc green


looks blue wierd


----------



## fakeblood

lol wut?!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> lol wut?!


the cables they look blueish. like this -->


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> the cables they look blueish. like this -->


umm lol x) stop taking stuff


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> raw shots of my rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


simply 10/10, hands down.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> If my GPU fan hadn't died it would have been a CPU cooler. And it never goes over 60 stock clocks. TBH I have no reason to overclock atm and it works just fine.


wait, wut? u need a reason to OC a K series cpu?


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> wait, wut? u need a reason to OC a K series cpu?


i have it at 4.5 ghz for no reason







only because i can and this is overclock.net ^^


----------



## estabya

Just finished re-managing... I think it looks pretty good other than the jumble of cables behind the drive bay







I think I'm gonna make a plate to stick there and cover it up...

What do you guys think?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished re-managing... I think it looks pretty good other than the jumble of cables behind the drive bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna make a plate to stick there and cover it up...
> What do you guys think?


8/10 the cables behind teh hdd cagers


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 8/10 the cables behind teh hdd cagers


haha yeah like I said that is what really ruins it. Once I make a little plate to cover that I think it will look lots and lots better.


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*






Looks pretty good, but 8/10. You need to hide those cables you can see through the HDD tray, and try route those little motherboard cables straight under the motherboard.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> My new theme is finally complete as i add a h100 and domintor platinum ram to finish it off


Dont think anyone commented on my update, any improvement?


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*






Holy crap, that is sexy. 10/10


----------



## dogsofwar909

Iphone pic :/ Can't see many wires, and adding light takes away from the pretty lights =P The FT03 doesn't allow for much room, but it sure looks nice when it's filled up


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, that is sexy. 10/10


Thanks man!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Vote for September Mod Of The Month.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1304801/september-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_30


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Vote for September Mod Of The Month.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1304801/september-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_30


Ive voted for yours karlitos


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am not asking for votes.







(but I appreciate you vote)

I just want people to vote. That contest is every months so get your dremel out and Mod the hell out of your case and Win


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Dont think anyone commented on my update, any improvement?


10/10 for sure


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am not asking for votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but I appreciate you vote)
> I just want people to vote. That contest is every months so get your dremel out and Mod the hell out of your case and Win


I'm trying to get done in time!!! lol


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Dont think anyone commented on my update, any improvement?


great job. 10/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> Iphone pic :/ Can't see many wires, and adding light takes away from the pretty lights =P The FT03 doesn't allow for much room, but it sure looks nice when it's filled up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


can't see anything. use your monitor to try and cancel out / lower the brightness of your leds. as it stands 7.5/10. (quality)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished re-managing... I think it looks pretty good other than the jumble of cables behind the drive bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna make a plate to stick there and cover it up...
> What do you guys think?


8/10. simple, just use a piece of cardboard painted black or a piece of black construction paper. then tape in place with electrical tape. (temporary fix only)


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am not asking for votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but I appreciate you vote)
> I just want people to vote. That contest is every months so get your dremel out and Mod the hell out of your case and Win


yea but totally just had to vote for yours. such an awesome custom build lol

also that last case has no visible cables anywhere lolol 100/10 id almost suspect there were no cables in there haha









tried to tweak a little but no major improvement since you can still see the cables so they arent like perfectly hidden. my computer just doesnt look nearly as awesome on the inside as most of yalls









waiting on some new fans to come in the mail in a assorted random fans thrown in a box. to try and get some better cooling and quieter cooling since that stock 212 EVO fan is too loud for my taste lol


----------



## HighwayStar

Heres mine







Don't mind the RAM its gonna go into another system and I'll put in Black or Red Vengeance. Also don't mind the 24pin lol I'll have it sleeved like the cpu power tomorrow.


----------



## Deacon

So here is mine from my nearly complete build...









The lower part is still a bit messy, to solve that I will sleeve all the cables and shorten them.


----------



## Conspiracy

i dont understand what those 3 fans in the bottom do when everything is above that bottom area


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i dont understand what those 3 fans in the bottom do when everything is above that bottom area


I like how it looks =P, and I do have 4 hard drives+ SSD and the PSU down there.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> I like how it looks =P, and I do have 4 hard drives+ SSD and the PSU down there.


ah ok. i thought there was like just nothing under it. didnt even think about the other parts of a computer lol


----------



## SpecializedPro

Well heres my " girlfriends gona leave me, if put any more love, time & money into my pc" effort!! lol!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Well heres my " girlfriends gona leave me, if put any more love, time & money into my pc" effort!! lol!
> 
> DSC_0155.JPG 1090k .JPG file


dang dude







that looks perfect. very neat and clean


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> dang dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks perfect. very neat and clean


Thanks man, glad you like my efforts!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Well heres my " girlfriends gona leave me, if put any more love, time & money into my pc" effort!! lol!


I really like your computer, very clean and....800D


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really like your computer, very clean and....800D


LOL! Thanx 800D's are great!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes, it is a very versatile case.


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really like your computer, very clean and....800D


Yours is a great looking machine, loving the colour scheme, looking at the watercooling options myself as wana run my 3930K @ 5ghz.


----------



## KaRLiToS

5Ghz is a very very optimistic Overclock. I prefer to keep mine at 4.6 Ghz, not because of temperature but because of voltage. Over 4.7 Ghz, I need more than 1.4 v and I don't like to go over that voltage.

65'C and 1.38v is perfect for me.

(Thanks for your comment)


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 5Ghz is a very very optimistic Overclock. I prefer to keep mine at 4.6 Ghz, not because of temperature but because of voltage. Over 4.7 Ghz, I need more than 1.4 v and I don't like to go over that voltage.
> 65'C and 1.38v is perfect for me.
> (Thanks for your comment)


Well ive actually had it running at 5ghz, on a Corsair H100, got through a 3d Mark run, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/2980305%3bjsessionid=b3m4riygiwqh1rh7qezjbo3hl ,and also a session BF3 Gaming where it crashed out after about an hour and a half, temps were peaking at 82 degrees, average 75 degrees, which i thought was pretty good, i was using voltage of 1.45, Would only run prime 95 for about 30 seconds though!
So think i could get that 5ghz overclock stable on a decent WC system.


----------



## _TRU_

I'm kinda disappointed, my mobo is my bottleneck here. According to what u read it won't boot past 4.6. I could have a golden chip & nit know it

Sent from my Tranquil ELiTE


----------



## tezza192

My 600t, first crack at watercooling









I7 3770k
GTX 680 SLI
16gb RAM
Asus Z77 Deluxe MB


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> My 600t, first crack at watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I7 3770k
> GTX 680 SLI
> 16gb RAM
> Asus Z77 Deluxe MB


10/10, beautiful!

No fancy picture takin' going on, but here's the guts of my box. Certainly wasn't trying to hide everything, just making sure air flow is uninterrupted.

Not much I can do about the small clutter towards the bottom, could have done better with the front fan cables (wrapped them in electrical tape or something). Yes, my hard drive is indeed zip tied to the drive case in the back. Have some BitFenix white sleeved 24 pin, EPS, and 2x 6 pin PCI-E extensions on the way.


Back side and zip tie graveyard.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My 600t, first crack at watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 3770k
> GTX 680 SLI
> 16gb RAM
> Asus Z77 Deluxe MB


cables in the back need to be cleaned up. but i'll give you 10/10 for the pure smexyness of the main section


----------



## paopaovocal

*Rate it please!!!!!*


----------



## bomberjun

easy 10!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> *Rate it please!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 stunning


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> *Rate it please!!!!!*
> 
> 
> What size tubes are those


----------



## paopaovocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> *Rate it please!!!!!*
> 
> What size tubes are those
> 
> 
> 
> Tygon tube size 1/2 ID 3/4 OD.
Click to expand...


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: tezza192



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> My First Build in a while, please be nice!





The cables are well hidden, but it is dark around the GPU/24pin area. The loop and the color scheme is clean and has a subtle look. Nice job all around. 9.8/10



Spoiler: willywill



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Just finish installing both Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans, what do you think, clean or is it still ghetto. Rate please





Not bad WillyWill. Looks like you can run the Red Sata cable under the mobo so it's not as distracting. But you did an overall good job on the cable management. 8.5/10



Spoiler: Saucee



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saucee*





The top left could be cleaned up a bit. Straight lines will help make that area look a little better. Overall, a good job. 9/10



Spoiler: JTHMfreak



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*





You can probably clean up the cables if you took you time and use zip ties. But it it looks like a tight fight in the 900? It could be worse and I cans see an attempt was made. 6/10. I bet those 480's crank out some heat!











Spoiler: Mr-Mechraven



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Ok so i bought all new complete fan kit ( as suggested ) for my pc and redid all the system again including a Gelid Tranquillo. Once i have funds should i go with Blue sleeving or white ?
> 
> 
> Ideally id like to remove the red psu cover and paint it white/or blue to match the rest. But until then im thinking getting white sleeving for 24pin mobo , twin 8 pin gpu power cables, 8 pin cpu power, and maybe sleeve the USB 3.0 in white too. Wadda yall think ?





The PSU cables look tight and clean going through the grommet with the zip ties. The blue LED's behind the 5.25" bay mask the cables pretty well. But I'm sure they are more noticeable in natural lighting. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: broadbandaddict



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I figured I'd post these to get some opinions.
> It's my server, the 24 pin and 8 pin aren't hooked up yet, still deciding on their color, leaning towards red.
> Inside
> 
> Back Panel





That's a nice sever rig. The cables in the back look clean too! I can't really find any thing wrong with the cables in your rig. Job well done. 9.4/10



Spoiler: Darco19



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Really liking my new Corsair C70 so far. Amazing build quality as usual from Corsair and it was great to work with - very pleased with the results





I have to admit, even though the cables have the bumble-bee color, your rig looks good. The cables are properly managed through out the whole case and they look tight and clean. Well done! 9/10.



Spoiler: fr0sty



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Wow that looks pretty amazing the backside is very impressive. I'm not a fan of the black and white cables but it is still a 9/10 from me.
> This is what mine looks like now:





The front and back look awesome. The back cables look tight and neat. I can't really see any improvements as far as cable management. Nice work! 9.5/10



Spoiler: Zeus



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeus*
> 
> Please rate is you think its worthy of a score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture (taken with my HTC phone)





The only cables that really stick out are the cables on the top right. Also the cable under the GPU, where does that go too? Other than that, I like how you have the GPU cables running on the top of the card. I looks really neat and I would have missed it if I didn't notice the cable under the GPU. 8.8/10



Spoiler: CloudX



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Could neaten up the lower PSU area after taking pics. The case was a little tough to get all the wires hidden!





First Source 210 I've seen with an external 360 rad mount. The only thing I can pick about your cables are the HDD and the cables behind the PSU. It doesn't look bad, but with an AX PSU, you could make it look a lot cleaner. Nice rig all around. 8.5/10



Spoiler: Hokies83



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> Ill play no wires besides the ones u have to see "do not count the psu wires because i was testing a fan and had it there..





Can't see anything in that case. The pic is too dark and it's hard to see how you routed your cables. I'm sure routing the cables hard with a Cosmos II case.











Spoiler: OverClocker55



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Built a random rig out of random parts.





I've seen a few cases you've built, and I know you can do better cable management. Not bad for throwing something together though. 5.5/10



Spoiler: Snyderman34



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Finally sat down and redid mine.





I don't know if you posted a pic of the other side, but the back looks good. The cables could be a little tighter, but it's the effort that counts. 9/10



Spoiler: ghostrider85



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> rate my cables please.





Wow, nice job! Most of the cables are running in parallel with each other and even the spaces between the zip ties are clean looking. I know this was a pain and took some time to do, but the results are really awesome. 10/10 for me.











Spoiler: InsideJob



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I'll give it a go, let's see what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only judgement I have on my end is cleaning up my front panel connectors at the bottom of the mobo. Hope you guys like it





The sleeve on the cables are interesting. But I can't seem to put my finger on this one, something just doesn't flow right? Maybe it's just me?? Maybe it's the white/black cables? As far as management, you could tighten up the GPU cables and the back of the PSU. Also, under the mobo could use a little work. 8.7/10



Spoiler: Pittster



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> And now with lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added New Corsair fans, EVGA GTX 680 Backplate & Bitfenix alchemy LED's so so bright





The main cables extensions look really good. Unless they are sleeved, but it's hard to tell? Nice job. 9/10.



Spoiler: RyReZar



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Just replaced all my psu cables with white sleeved ones from corsair, what do you all think?
> (Updated pics)





You sir, did a outstanding job! From the PSU to the ODD, it looks good. The cables have a nice curve from the top to bottom. The extension look clean, but I've seen some where it looks like a find comb went through them. Your cables still look good regardless of that. 10/10











Spoiler: sectionsone



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here is my frend build comos ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for your comment. Thank's^^





First off, the pics look great. Second, the rigs has some beast components. Third, well done on the cables. 10/10.
*Edit:* Didn't see it at first because the rigs look amazing, but @bomberjun pointed out the yellow 8 pin on the top. Still a 10/10. But a build of this caliber, you should def. hide that cable.Good eye @Bomberjun.



Spoiler: pbaines



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbaines*
> 
> Still a work in progress,
> still need to touch a few things up!





Now that's what I'm talking about! The cable's look so good that it looks like you combed them! Nice work and the color scheme on the cables look really nice. 10/10! More pics please.











Spoiler: DizzlePro



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> just moved the SSD to the bottom of the case





A clean and subtle look. Those Source Case's have decent amount of room behind the mobo. I can't really pic at the cables, everything looks neat to me. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: Hokies83



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm if you removed the HDD trays completely and moved the SSd behind the back panel it would give you a much much more clean look.
> You could put the HDD in a 5.25 bay and run the wires thru the holes on one side aswell.





The HDD cage is not removable. Well, it's riveted in, and it looks good as is IMO.



Spoiler: ikem



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*





2P for the win! Working on getting a budget 2P folding rig together too. The cables look really clean and I don't even mind the blue sata cable because it goes with the color scheme. 10/10



Spoiler: vinton13



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> 10/10...that's pretty neat!
> Here is mine.





The only cables that really catch my attention, are the USB and the power connections on the bottom right. I would zip tie them or run them behind and under the mobo. Is that a fan cable under the HDD? A decent job on the cables. 8/10.



Spoiler: Blimp



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blimp*
> 
> @vinton13 Pretty good, too bad the front panel usb/audio cables arent black, 9/10.
> I give myself a 7/10 for the lack of sleeving:





It looks a little clutter (in a neat way) right above the 24 pin. Other than that, you did a nice job. No need for sleeved or extension, it looks good as it sits. 9/10.



Spoiler: Munk



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munk*
> 
> Here is mine from last week, took everything out and did a clean up, dremel'd the mobo tray a bit to allow the front I/O's to pass through without raising the sidepanel.
> While writing this reply I figured out why my attempts to hide the mobo 8-pin cable failed. I was trying to run it behind the mobo tray *instead of underneath the mobo, between the risers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 (no cable management holes, not space behind mobo tray).
> PSU: Corsair AX750.





For what you have to work with, you did a decent job. The HDD sata cables could use some TLC, but if the if the time and effort isn't worth it, I would leave it as is. Nice job. 8/10.



Spoiler: chrischoi



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*





Nice Mod for optimizing air flow. Everything in your rig looks clean, infact....too clean. Even the cables on the top are good looking. 10/10



Spoiler: MichaelJustin



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelJustin*
> 
> My first try at Cable Management,
> PSU: XFX Core (Non-Modular)
> Case: Zalman Z9 Plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think





Pretty good for first attempt. I know my first attempt wasn't as good as yours. I use to take the extra cables and zip tie them behind the PSU. C'mon, Who's done that? 7/10.



Spoiler: LilScrappyD



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> decent for a non modular psu and a case with limited room behind the tray.
> next time take pics with the back plate on so we can really see what it would look like.
> 7/10
> and here's mine.
> Fresh GTX 670 just in today.
> immediately did "the mod" and OCed.





The picture is dark, but I can make out how some of your cables are routed. Not bad for what I can see, but post a better pic and the member can critique your cables a little better.











Spoiler: Evilsplashy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Here's my build with the CM Storm Trooper. Rate nice





Love that last pic.







Nice job on the sleeved cables. The colors match well with your theme, minus the green on the GPU.







The Bottom of the PSU and the GPU cables can look just as neat as your 24 pin. 9.5/10



Spoiler: tehHyDr0iD



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> This is a build I did for a friend last weekend. It's a Fractal Design Arc midtower case and I just used the stock cabling from the Corsair HX850 PSU. It's not the greatest job possible, but I did the best I could with the regular cabling. My goal was just to optimize the airflow through the case.
> 
> In a few months I plan to build something new for myself that I will be doing a lot more on the cable management for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be my first MDPC-X job. Looking forward to it!





Can't find anything wrong with this build. Your friend is lucky that you did the build for him. Nice job. 9.5/10



Spoiler: EoL RiNzleR



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> please ignore the Fan connector hanging out.





Cables through grommet holes, check. Cables look neat, check. Nice job. 9/10.


Spoiler: Jimbags



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> mine still needs work but made a cover for my psu





Zip ties on the top and maybe if you can hide the 8 pin? the cables on the bottom of the mobo look well hidden with the PSU cover. 8/10



Spoiler: dnnk



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> *Before:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [B]After:[/B]
> [IMG alt="900x900px-LL-749da68a_cables.jpeg"]http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/900x900px-LL-749da68a_cables.jpeg
> Inbetween:
> Thread





Really like the before/after pics. Shows how much work was put into cleaning up the cables. Nice improvement, 8/10



Spoiler: ShineGraphics



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> NZXT Phantom attempt at cable management..
> Cable-tie's galore...
> Rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto velcro attach on the SSD
> Front





The back has gratuitous amounts of zip ties.







I would suggest re-routing the cable under your mobo, but it actually fits well there. 8/10 for the front and 8.5 for the back.



Spoiler: chezzer123



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chezzer123*





Yea! that looks good! No need for sleeved cables when you can manage your cables like this. 10/10!



Spoiler: Davitz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Constructive Criticism welcomed





I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I saw your rad. But I found the brackets holding it up. I can't find anything wrong with the cables. Except behind the PSU, could tighten them up a bit. 9/10.


Spoiler: midgetjacko



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midgetjacko*
> 
> Well i just finished sleeving my cables last night, not the best in the world but it was my first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davitz how did you get your radiator to mount like that? 9.5/10





Can't complain with this one. All the cables look good. I hope mine look as good when I sleeve my cables. 10/10



Spoiler: Nitrogannex



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*





Why not mount the H100 on the top? Sata, GPU, Fan on the Block cables, and the HDD cables would look cleaner if your routed them in in the back. It could be worse. 6/10.



Spoiler: Majorhi



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Worth a shot..





You can definitly notice the black cables in a case that's painted silver. Looks good, but I would tighten up the cables and clean up the cables on the top left and the cables near the HDD. 8/10.



Spoiler: stubass



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> not the best job in the world i must admit after seeing some really nice jobs before me tho at least airflow is good





To be honest, as long as your getting good air flow in your case, your golden. You seem to have done a good job managing the cables for adequate air flow. The rest would be extra. Tighten up those cables for a cleaner look. 8/10.



Spoiler: Majorhi



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:Adding new PSU, Different Ram, Sound Card and 2 HD's
> 
> After:LED's Off





Ahh, this actually looks better. Nice improvement, 9/10.



Spoiler: fakeblood



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> another GTX580 fitted





That. Looks. Good! Looks like a fan cable on the top left is in plain sight. 10/10



Spoiler: bomberjun



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> raw shots of my rig..













10/10 for the front and back.



Spoiler: estabya



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished re-managing... I think it looks pretty good other than the jumble of cables behind the drive bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna make a plate to stick there and cover it up...
> What do you guys think?





A dark picture. The cables i can see look neat and routed through the grommets. 8/10.



Spoiler: dogsofwar909



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> Iphone pic :/ Can't see many wires, and adding light takes away from the pretty lights =P The FT03 doesn't allow for much room, but it sure looks nice when it's filled up





Whoa! Need a better pic with some flash or natural lighting.











Spoiler: Conspiracy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> yea but totally just had to vote for yours. such an awesome custom build lol
> also that last case has no visible cables anywhere lolol 100/10 id almost suspect there were no cables in there haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to tweak a little but no major improvement since you can still see the cables so they arent like perfectly hidden. my computer just doesnt look nearly as awesome on the inside as most of yalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on some new fans to come in the mail in a assorted random fans thrown in a box. to try and get some better cooling and quieter cooling since that stock 212 EVO fan is too loud for my taste lol





I would tighten up the "pony tail" on the psu, then run it through the grommet. It'll make the bottom look a lot cleaner. As far as the other cables, straigtening them out would give it a clean look. Not bad though, I have the CX450 PSU, and the cables are pretty stiff. 8/10.



Spoiler: HighwayStar



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the RAM its gonna go into another system and I'll put in Black or Red Vengeance. Also don't mind the 24pin lol I'll have it sleeved like the cpu power tomorrow.





The Di-Noc on the GPU looks pretty good. I would have wrapped the whole fan shroud in it, but that's just me. The cables in your rig are laid out pretty well. I notice that the cable on the H100 block can be tricky to hide, but it kind of blends in with the hear-sink. 9/10.



Spoiler: Deacon



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> So here is mine from my nearly complete build...
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1076103/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1076105/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1076107/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1076128/
> The lower part is still a bit messy, to solve that I will sleeve all the cables and shorten them.





As far as cables go 8.5/10. It's kind of hard to hide the cables when their out in the open. Interesting how the H100 is mounted above the mobo.



Spoiler: SpecializedPro



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Well heres my " girlfriends gona leave me, if put any more love, time & money into my pc" effort!! lol!





It's a beast of a rig and it looks good too. But the angles pic kind of doesn't show how your cables are routed. But I bet they are clean looking?



Spoiler: tezza192



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> My 600t, first crack at watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 3770k
> GTX 680 SLI
> 16gb RAM
> Asus Z77 Deluxe MB





For your first time, you did a awesome job with your loop. The cables look good too. The back looks a little crazy, but in a good way. 9.5/10.



Spoiler: Decade



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> 10/10, beautiful!
> No fancy picture takin' going on, but here's the guts of my box. Certainly wasn't trying to hide everything, just making sure air flow is uninterrupted.
> Not much I can do about the small clutter towards the bottom, could have done better with the front fan cables (wrapped them in electrical tape or something). Yes, my hard drive is indeed zip tied to the drive case in the back. Have some BitFenix white sleeved 24 pin, EPS, and 2x 6 pin PCI-E extensions on the way.
> 
> Back side and zip tie graveyard.





Not a bad job on both sides. I think it would look a lot cleaner if you mounted the HDD on the bottom slot of the HDD cage. It would be easier to hide the sata cables. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: paopaovocal



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> *Rate it please!!!!!*





C'mon, that's a killer build. The cables look Too good! I like how you have the GPU cable running on the side of the PSU cover, I haven't seen that before. it's an easy 10/10.



Spoiler: Hamy144



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Rate please





The zip ties on the GPU cables look especially good in your rig. Did you sleeve the cables your self? I can see the 8 pin on the top isn't sleeved, so maybe the cables are extension? Regardless, the way they are laid out is really clean. I can't see the rest of the rig so I'll rate with what cables I can see, 9.5/10. Only because you did such a good job with the GPU cables and the 24 pin. I'd like to see your whole rig though.


----------



## mxfreek09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The cables are well hidden, but it is dark around the GPU/24pin area. The loop and the color scheme is clean and has a subtle look. Nice job all around. 9.8/10
> Not bad WillyWill. Looks like you can run the Red Sata cable under the mobo so it's not as distracting. But you did an overall good job on the cable management. 8.5/10
> The top left could be cleaned up a bit. Straight lines will help make that area look a little better. Overall, a good job. 9/10
> You can probably clean up the cables if you took you time and use zip ties. But it it looks like a tight fight in the 900? It could be worse and I cans see an attempt was made. 6/10. I bet those 480's crank out some heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU cables look tight and clean going through the grommet with the zip ties. The blue LED's behind the 5.25" bay mask the cables pretty well. But I'm sure they are more noticeable in natural lighting. 8.8/10.
> That's a nice sever rig. The cables in the back look clean too! I can't really find any thing wrong with the cables in your rig. Job well done. 9.4/10
> I have to admit, even though the cables have the bumble-bee color, your rig looks good. The cables are properly managed through out the whole case and they look tight and clean. Well done! 9/10.
> The front and back look awesome. The back cables look tight and neat. I can't really see any improvements as far as cable management. Nice work! 9.5/10
> The only cables that really stick out are the cables on the top right. Also the cable under the GPU, where does that go too? Other than that, I like how you have the GPU cables running on the top of the card. I looks really neat and I would have missed it if I didn't notice the cable under the GPU. 8.8/10
> First Source 210 I've seen with an external 360 rad mount. The only thing I can pick about your cables are the HDD and the cables behind the PSU. It doesn't look bad, but with an AX PSU, you could make it look a lot cleaner. Nice rig all around. 8.5/10
> Can't see anything in that case. The pic is too dark and it's hard to see how you routed your cables. I'm sure routing the cables hard with a Cosmos II case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few cases you've built, and I know you can do better cable management. Not bad for throwing something together though. 5.5/10
> I don't know if you posted a pic of the other side, but the back looks good. The cables could be a little tighter, but it's the effort that counts. 9/10
> Wow, nice job! Most of the cables are running in parallel with each other and even the spaces between the zip ties are clean looking. I know this was a pain and took some time to do, but the results are really awesome. 10/10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sleeve on the cables are interesting. But I can't seem to put my finger on this one, something just doesn't flow right? Maybe it's just me?? Maybe it's the white/black cables? As far as management, you could tighten up the GPU cables and the back of the PSU. Also, under the mobo could use a little work. 8.7/10
> The main cables extensions look really good. Unless they are sleeved, but it's hard to tell? Nice job. 9/10.
> You sir, did a outstanding job! From the PSU to the ODD, it looks good. The cables have a nice curve from the top to bottom. The extension look clean, but I've seen some where it looks like a find comb went through them. Your cables still look good regardless of that. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the pics look great. Second, the rigs has some beast components. Third, well done on the cables. 10/10.
> *Edit:* Didn't see it at first because the rigs look amazing, but @bomberjun pointed out the yellow 8 pin on the top. Still a 10/10. But a build of this caliber, you should def. hide that cable.Good eye @Bomberjun.
> Now that's what I'm talking about! The cable's look so good that it looks like you combed them! Nice work and the color scheme on the cables look really nice. 10/10! More pics please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean and subtle look. Those Source Case's have decent amount of room behind the mobo. I can't really pic at the cables, everything looks neat to me. 8.8/10.
> The HDD cage is not removable. Well, it's riveted in, and it looks good as is IMO.
> 2P for the win! Working on getting a budget 2P folding rig together too. The cables look really clean and I don't even mind the blue sata cable because it goes with the color scheme. 10/10
> The only cables that really catch my attention, are the USB and the power connections on the bottom right. I would zip tie them or run them behind and under the mobo. Is that a fan cable under the HDD? A decent job on the cables. 8/10.
> It looks a little clutter (in a neat way) right above the 24 pin. Other than that, you did a nice job. No need for sleeved or extension, it looks good as it sits. 9/10.
> For what you have to work with, you did a decent job. The HDD sata cables could use some TLC, but if the if the time and effort isn't worth it, I would leave it as is. Nice job. 8/10.
> Nice Mod for optimizing air flow. Everything in your rig looks clean, infact....too clean. Even the cables on the top are good looking. 10/10
> Pretty good for first attempt. I know my first attempt wasn't as good as yours. I use to take the extra cables and zip tie them behind the PSU. C'mon, Who's done that? 7/10.
> The picture is dark, but I can make out how some of your cables are routed. Not bad for what I can see, but post a better pic and the member can critique your cables a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the sleeved cables. The colors match well with your theme, minus the green on the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bottom of the PSU and the GPU cables can look just as neat as your 24 pin. 9.5/10
> Can't find anything wrong with this build. Your friend is lucky that you did the build for him. Nice job. 9.5/10
> Cables through grommet holes, check. Cables look neat, check. Nice job. 9/10.
> Zip ties on the top and maybe if you can hide the 8 pin? the cables on the bottom of the mobo look well hidden with the PSU cover. 8/10
> Really like the before/after pics. Shows how much work was put into cleaning up the cables. Nice improvement, 8/10
> The back has gratuitous amounts of zip ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest re-routing the cable under your mobo, but it actually fits well there. 8/10 for the front and 8.5 for the back.
> Yea! that looks good! No need for sleeved cables when you can manage your cables like this. 10/10!
> I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I saw your rad. But I found the brackets holding it up. I can't find anything wrong with the cables. Except behind the PSU, could tighten them up a bit. 9/10.
> Can't complain with this one. All the cables look good. I hope mine look as good when I sleeve my cables. 10/10
> Why not mount the H100 on the top? Sata, GPU, Fan on the Block cables, and the HDD cables would look cleaner if your routed them in in the back. It could be worse. 6/10.
> You can definitly notice the black cables in a case that's painted silver. Looks good, but I would tighten up the cables and clean up the cables on the top left and the cables near the HDD. 8/10.
> To be honest, as long as your getting good air flow in your case, your golden. You seem to have done a good job managing the cables for adequate air flow. The rest would be extra. Tighten up those cables for a cleaner look. 8/10.
> Ahh, this actually looks better. Nice improvement, 9/10.
> That. Looks. Good! Looks like a fan cable on the top left is in plain sight. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 for the front and back.
> A dark picture. The cables i can see look neat and routed through the grommets. 8/10.
> Whoa! Need a better pic with some flash or natural lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would tighten up the "pony tail" on the psu, then run it through the grommet. It'll make the bottom look a lot cleaner. As far as the other cables, straigtening them out would give it a clean look. Not bad though, I have the CX450 PSU, and the cables are pretty stiff. 8/10.
> The Di-Noc on the GPU looks pretty good. I would have wrapped the whole fan shroud in it, but that's just me. The cables in your rig are laid out pretty well. I notice that the cable on the H100 block can be tricky to hide, but it kind of blends in with the hear-sink. 9/10.
> As far as cables go 8.5/10. It's kind of hard to hide the cables when their out in the open. Interesting how the H100 is mounted above the mobo.
> It's a beast of a rig and it looks good too. But the angles pic kind of doesn't show how your cables are routed. But I bet they are clean looking?
> For your first time, you did a awesome job with your loop. The cables look good too. The back looks a little crazy, but in a good way. 9.5/10.
> Not a bad job on both sides. I think it would look a lot cleaner if you mounted the HDD on the bottom slot of the HDD cage. It would be easier to hide the sata cables. 8.5/10.
> C'mon, that's a killer build. The cables look Too good! I like how you have the GPU cable running on the side of the PSU cover, I haven't seen that before. it's an easy 10/10.






10/10 for the massive amount of ratings


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The cables are well hidden, but it is dark around the GPU/24pin area. The loop and the color scheme is clean and has a subtle look. Nice job all around. 9.8/10
> Not bad WillyWill. Looks like you can run the Red Sata cable under the mobo so it's not as distracting. But you did an overall good job on the cable management. 8.5/10
> The top left could be cleaned up a bit. Straight lines will help make that area look a little better. Overall, a good job. 9/10
> You can probably clean up the cables if you took you time and use zip ties. But it it looks like a tight fight in the 900? It could be worse and I cans see an attempt was made. 6/10. I bet those 480's crank out some heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU cables look tight and clean going through the grommet with the zip ties. The blue LED's behind the 5.25" bay mask the cables pretty well. But I'm sure they are more noticeable in natural lighting. 8.8/10.
> That's a nice sever rig. The cables in the back look clean too! I can't really find any thing wrong with the cables in your rig. Job well done. 9.4/10
> I have to admit, even though the cables have the bumble-bee color, your rig looks good. The cables are properly managed through out the whole case and they look tight and clean. Well done! 9/10.
> The front and back look awesome. The back cables look tight and neat. I can't really see any improvements as far as cable management. Nice work! 9.5/10
> The only cables that really stick out are the cables on the top right. Also the cable under the GPU, where does that go too? Other than that, I like how you have the GPU cables running on the top of the card. I looks really neat and I would have missed it if I didn't notice the cable under the GPU. 8.8/10
> First Source 210 I've seen with an external 360 rad mount. The only thing I can pick about your cables are the HDD and the cables behind the PSU. It doesn't look bad, but with an AX PSU, you could make it look a lot cleaner. Nice rig all around. 8.5/10
> Can't see anything in that case. The pic is too dark and it's hard to see how you routed your cables. I'm sure routing the cables hard with a Cosmos II case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few cases you've built, and I know you can do better cable management. Not bad for throwing something together though. 5.5/10
> I don't know if you posted a pic of the other side, but the back looks good. The cables could be a little tighter, but it's the effort that counts. 9/10
> Wow, nice job! Most of the cables are running in parallel with each other and even the spaces between the zip ties are clean looking. I know this was a pain and took some time to do, but the results are really awesome. 10/10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sleeve on the cables are interesting. But I can't seem to put my finger on this one, something just doesn't flow right? Maybe it's just me?? Maybe it's the white/black cables? As far as management, you could tighten up the GPU cables and the back of the PSU. Also, under the mobo could use a little work. 8.7/10
> The main cables extensions look really good. Unless they are sleeved, but it's hard to tell? Nice job. 9/10.
> You sir, did a outstanding job! From the PSU to the ODD, it looks good. The cables have a nice curve from the top to bottom. The extension look clean, but I've seen some where it looks like a find comb went through them. Your cables still look good regardless of that. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the pics look great. Second, the rigs has some beast components. Third, well done on the cables. 10/10.
> *Edit:* Didn't see it at first because the rigs look amazing, but @bomberjun pointed out the yellow 8 pin on the top. Still a 10/10. But a build of this caliber, you should def. hide that cable.Good eye @Bomberjun.
> Now that's what I'm talking about! The cable's look so good that it looks like you combed them! Nice work and the color scheme on the cables look really nice. 10/10! More pics please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean and subtle look. Those Source Case's have decent amount of room behind the mobo. I can't really pic at the cables, everything looks neat to me. 8.8/10.
> The HDD cage is not removable. Well, it's riveted in, and it looks good as is IMO.
> 2P for the win! Working on getting a budget 2P folding rig together too. The cables look really clean and I don't even mind the blue sata cable because it goes with the color scheme. 10/10
> The only cables that really catch my attention, are the USB and the power connections on the bottom right. I would zip tie them or run them behind and under the mobo. Is that a fan cable under the HDD? A decent job on the cables. 8/10.
> It looks a little clutter (in a neat way) right above the 24 pin. Other than that, you did a nice job. No need for sleeved or extension, it looks good as it sits. 9/10.
> For what you have to work with, you did a decent job. The HDD sata cables could use some TLC, but if the if the time and effort isn't worth it, I would leave it as is. Nice job. 8/10.
> Nice Mod for optimizing air flow. Everything in your rig looks clean, infact....too clean. Even the cables on the top are good looking. 10/10
> Pretty good for first attempt. I know my first attempt wasn't as good as yours. I use to take the extra cables and zip tie them behind the PSU. C'mon, Who's done that? 7/10.
> The picture is dark, but I can make out how some of your cables are routed. Not bad for what I can see, but post a better pic and the member can critique your cables a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the sleeved cables. The colors match well with your theme, minus the green on the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bottom of the PSU and the GPU cables can look just as neat as your 24 pin. 9.5/10
> Can't find anything wrong with this build. Your friend is lucky that you did the build for him. Nice job. 9.5/10
> Cables through grommet holes, check. Cables look neat, check. Nice job. 9/10.
> Zip ties on the top and maybe if you can hide the 8 pin? the cables on the bottom of the mobo look well hidden with the PSU cover. 8/10
> Really like the before/after pics. Shows how much work was put into cleaning up the cables. Nice improvement, 8/10
> The back has gratuitous amounts of zip ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest re-routing the cable under your mobo, but it actually fits well there. 8/10 for the front and 8.5 for the back.
> Yea! that looks good! No need for sleeved cables when you can manage your cables like this. 10/10!
> I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I saw your rad. But I found the brackets holding it up. I can't find anything wrong with the cables. Except behind the PSU, could tighten them up a bit. 9/10.
> Can't complain with this one. All the cables look good. I hope mine look as good when I sleeve my cables. 10/10
> Why not mount the H100 on the top? Sata, GPU, Fan on the Block cables, and the HDD cables would look cleaner if your routed them in in the back. It could be worse. 6/10.
> You can definitly notice the black cables in a case that's painted silver. Looks good, but I would tighten up the cables and clean up the cables on the top left and the cables near the HDD. 8/10.
> To be honest, as long as your getting good air flow in your case, your golden. You seem to have done a good job managing the cables for adequate air flow. The rest would be extra. Tighten up those cables for a cleaner look. 8/10.
> Ahh, this actually looks better. Nice improvement, 9/10.
> That. Looks. Good! Looks like a fan cable on the top left is in plain sight. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 for the front and back.
> A dark picture. The cables i can see look neat and routed through the grommets. 8/10.
> Whoa! Need a better pic with some flash or natural lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would tighten up the "pony tail" on the psu, then run it through the grommet. It'll make the bottom look a lot cleaner. As far as the other cables, straigtening them out would give it a clean look. Not bad though, I have the CX450 PSU, and the cables are pretty stiff. 8/10.
> The Di-Noc on the GPU looks pretty good. I would have wrapped the whole fan shroud in it, but that's just me. The cables in your rig are laid out pretty well. I notice that the cable on the H100 block can be tricky to hide, but it kind of blends in with the hear-sink. 9/10.
> As far as cables go 8.5/10. It's kind of hard to hide the cables when their out in the open. Interesting how the H100 is mounted above the mobo.
> It's a beast of a rig and it looks good too. But the angles pic kind of doesn't show how your cables are routed. But I bet they are clean looking?
> For your first time, you did a awesome job with your loop. The cables look good too. The back looks a little crazy, but in a good way. 9.5/10.
> Not a bad job on both sides. I think it would look a lot cleaner if you mounted the HDD on the bottom slot of the HDD cage. It would be easier to hide the sata cables. 8.5/10.
> C'mon, that's a killer build. The cables look Too good! I like how you have the GPU cable running on the side of the PSU cover, I haven't seen that before. it's an easy 10/10.


Thanks, ok will take some other shots from diffrerent angles to show my cable routing and repost


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The cables are well hidden, but it is dark around the GPU/24pin area. The loop and the color scheme is clean and has a subtle look. Nice job all around. 9.8/10
> Not bad WillyWill. Looks like you can run the Red Sata cable under the mobo so it's not as distracting. But you did an overall good job on the cable management. 8.5/10
> The top left could be cleaned up a bit. Straight lines will help make that area look a little better. Overall, a good job. 9/10
> You can probably clean up the cables if you took you time and use zip ties. But it it looks like a tight fight in the 900? It could be worse and I cans see an attempt was made. 6/10. I bet those 480's crank out some heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU cables look tight and clean going through the grommet with the zip ties. The blue LED's behind the 5.25" bay mask the cables pretty well. But I'm sure they are more noticeable in natural lighting. 8.8/10.
> That's a nice sever rig. The cables in the back look clean too! I can't really find any thing wrong with the cables in your rig. Job well done. 9.4/10
> I have to admit, even though the cables have the bumble-bee color, your rig looks good. The cables are properly managed through out the whole case and they look tight and clean. Well done! 9/10.
> The front and back look awesome. The back cables look tight and neat. I can't really see any improvements as far as cable management. Nice work! 9.5/10
> The only cables that really stick out are the cables on the top right. Also the cable under the GPU, where does that go too? Other than that, I like how you have the GPU cables running on the top of the card. I looks really neat and I would have missed it if I didn't notice the cable under the GPU. 8.8/10
> First Source 210 I've seen with an external 360 rad mount. The only thing I can pick about your cables are the HDD and the cables behind the PSU. It doesn't look bad, but with an AX PSU, you could make it look a lot cleaner. Nice rig all around. 8.5/10
> Can't see anything in that case. The pic is too dark and it's hard to see how you routed your cables. I'm sure routing the cables hard with a Cosmos II case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few cases you've built, and I know you can do better cable management. Not bad for throwing something together though. 5.5/10
> I don't know if you posted a pic of the other side, but the back looks good. The cables could be a little tighter, but it's the effort that counts. 9/10
> Wow, nice job! Most of the cables are running in parallel with each other and even the spaces between the zip ties are clean looking. I know this was a pain and took some time to do, but the results are really awesome. 10/10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sleeve on the cables are interesting. But I can't seem to put my finger on this one, something just doesn't flow right? Maybe it's just me?? Maybe it's the white/black cables? As far as management, you could tighten up the GPU cables and the back of the PSU. Also, under the mobo could use a little work. 8.7/10
> The main cables extensions look really good. Unless they are sleeved, but it's hard to tell? Nice job. 9/10.
> You sir, did a outstanding job! From the PSU to the ODD, it looks good. The cables have a nice curve from the top to bottom. The extension look clean, but I've seen some where it looks like a find comb went through them. Your cables still look good regardless of that. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the pics look great. Second, the rigs has some beast components. Third, well done on the cables. 10/10.
> *Edit:* Didn't see it at first because the rigs look amazing, but @bomberjun pointed out the yellow 8 pin on the top. Still a 10/10. But a build of this caliber, you should def. hide that cable.Good eye @Bomberjun.
> Now that's what I'm talking about! The cable's look so good that it looks like you combed them! Nice work and the color scheme on the cables look really nice. 10/10! More pics please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean and subtle look. Those Source Case's have decent amount of room behind the mobo. I can't really pic at the cables, everything looks neat to me. 8.8/10.
> The HDD cage is not removable. Well, it's riveted in, and it looks good as is IMO.
> 2P for the win! Working on getting a budget 2P folding rig together too. The cables look really clean and I don't even mind the blue sata cable because it goes with the color scheme. 10/10
> The only cables that really catch my attention, are the USB and the power connections on the bottom right. I would zip tie them or run them behind and under the mobo. Is that a fan cable under the HDD? A decent job on the cables. 8/10.
> It looks a little clutter (in a neat way) right above the 24 pin. Other than that, you did a nice job. No need for sleeved or extension, it looks good as it sits. 9/10.
> For what you have to work with, you did a decent job. The HDD sata cables could use some TLC, but if the if the time and effort isn't worth it, I would leave it as is. Nice job. 8/10.
> Nice Mod for optimizing air flow. Everything in your rig looks clean, infact....too clean. Even the cables on the top are good looking. 10/10
> Pretty good for first attempt. I know my first attempt wasn't as good as yours. I use to take the extra cables and zip tie them behind the PSU. C'mon, Who's done that? 7/10.
> The picture is dark, but I can make out how some of your cables are routed. Not bad for what I can see, but post a better pic and the member can critique your cables a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the sleeved cables. The colors match well with your theme, minus the green on the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bottom of the PSU and the GPU cables can look just as neat as your 24 pin. 9.5/10
> Can't find anything wrong with this build. Your friend is lucky that you did the build for him. Nice job. 9.5/10
> Cables through grommet holes, check. Cables look neat, check. Nice job. 9/10.
> Zip ties on the top and maybe if you can hide the 8 pin? the cables on the bottom of the mobo look well hidden with the PSU cover. 8/10
> Really like the before/after pics. Shows how much work was put into cleaning up the cables. Nice improvement, 8/10
> The back has gratuitous amounts of zip ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest re-routing the cable under your mobo, but it actually fits well there. 8/10 for the front and 8.5 for the back.
> Yea! that looks good! No need for sleeved cables when you can manage your cables like this. 10/10!
> I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I saw your rad. But I found the brackets holding it up. I can't find anything wrong with the cables. Except behind the PSU, could tighten them up a bit. 9/10.
> Can't complain with this one. All the cables look good. I hope mine look as good when I sleeve my cables. 10/10
> Why not mount the H100 on the top? Sata, GPU, Fan on the Block cables, and the HDD cables would look cleaner if your routed them in in the back. It could be worse. 6/10.
> You can definitly notice the black cables in a case that's painted silver. Looks good, but I would tighten up the cables and clean up the cables on the top left and the cables near the HDD. 8/10.
> To be honest, as long as your getting good air flow in your case, your golden. You seem to have done a good job managing the cables for adequate air flow. The rest would be extra. Tighten up those cables for a cleaner look. 8/10.
> Ahh, this actually looks better. Nice improvement, 9/10.
> That. Looks. Good! Looks like a fan cable on the top left is in plain sight. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 for the front and back.
> A dark picture. The cables i can see look neat and routed through the grommets. 8/10.
> Whoa! Need a better pic with some flash or natural lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would tighten up the "pony tail" on the psu, then run it through the grommet. It'll make the bottom look a lot cleaner. As far as the other cables, straigtening them out would give it a clean look. Not bad though, I have the CX450 PSU, and the cables are pretty stiff. 8/10.
> The Di-Noc on the GPU looks pretty good. I would have wrapped the whole fan shroud in it, but that's just me. The cables in your rig are laid out pretty well. I notice that the cable on the H100 block can be tricky to hide, but it kind of blends in with the hear-sink. 9/10.
> As far as cables go 8.5/10. It's kind of hard to hide the cables when their out in the open. Interesting how the H100 is mounted above the mobo.
> It's a beast of a rig and it looks good too. But the angles pic kind of doesn't show how your cables are routed. But I bet they are clean looking?
> For your first time, you did a awesome job with your loop. The cables look good too. The back looks a little crazy, but in a good way. 9.5/10.
> Not a bad job on both sides. I think it would look a lot cleaner if you mounted the HDD on the bottom slot of the HDD cage. It would be easier to hide the sata cables. 8.5/10.
> C'mon, that's a killer build. The cables look Too good! I like how you have the GPU cable running on the side of the PSU cover, I haven't seen that before. it's an easy 10/10
> 
> 
> .


You missed me out


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Awesome reviews Micron!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Here's mine. Any ideas how to improve it (without buying anything)?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The main cables extensions look really good. Unless they are sleeved, but it's hard to tell? Nice job. 9/10.


Yeah there all sleeved extensions bit of a pain trying to get them to sit nice, here is maybe a better pic of the cables maybe









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> As far as cables go 8.5/10. It's kind of hard to hide the cables when their out in the open. Interesting how the H100 is mounted above the mobo.


Really nice massive review, anyway yeah its an unfinished build, I'm gonna sleeve all of the cables and shorten them down to size, plus will make an acrylic front panel to hide the rest of the cables.

About the H100 I got the idea after I saw how strong that support that comes with the benchtable his, I'm pretty sure he could even hold a thicker 240 radiator.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Talk about going the extra mile!!


----------



## 303869

Thanks for the review mironccr and well done for reviewing so many at once!


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Here's mine. Any ideas how to improve it (without buying anything)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1078818/


6/10, but there's a lot of room for improvement without dropping cash!

The bundle of cable ziptied at the top should be moved to the back and, take zipties and pull all of your cables back and try to take up as much of the slack as you can. Other then that, tidy up the cables by organizing them, they look all crossed together, you can get a better look by organizing and over lapping them. Look at my sata cables to get an idea of what I mean.

*Redid my cables yet again, my best work get!*


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> *Rate it please!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice 10/10!









Here's my second attempt at cable management in a 650D but first attempt at W/C though.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Machine!
> 
> 
> 
> The cables are well hidden, but it is dark around the GPU/24pin area. The loop and the color scheme is clean and has a subtle look. Nice job all around. 9.8/10
> Not bad WillyWill. Looks like you can run the Red Sata cable under the mobo so it's not as distracting. But you did an overall good job on the cable management. 8.5/10
> The top left could be cleaned up a bit. Straight lines will help make that area look a little better. Overall, a good job. 9/10
> You can probably clean up the cables if you took you time and use zip ties. But it it looks like a tight fight in the 900? It could be worse and I cans see an attempt was made. 6/10. I bet those 480's crank out some heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU cables look tight and clean going through the grommet with the zip ties. The blue LED's behind the 5.25" bay mask the cables pretty well. But I'm sure they are more noticeable in natural lighting. 8.8/10.
> That's a nice sever rig. The cables in the back look clean too! I can't really find any thing wrong with the cables in your rig. Job well done. 9.4/10
> I have to admit, even though the cables have the bumble-bee color, your rig looks good. The cables are properly managed through out the whole case and they look tight and clean. Well done! 9/10.
> The front and back look awesome. The back cables look tight and neat. I can't really see any improvements as far as cable management. Nice work! 9.5/10
> The only cables that really stick out are the cables on the top right. Also the cable under the GPU, where does that go too? Other than that, I like how you have the GPU cables running on the top of the card. I looks really neat and I would have missed it if I didn't notice the cable under the GPU. 8.8/10
> First Source 210 I've seen with an external 360 rad mount. The only thing I can pick about your cables are the HDD and the cables behind the PSU. It doesn't look bad, but with an AX PSU, you could make it look a lot cleaner. Nice rig all around. 8.5/10
> Can't see anything in that case. The pic is too dark and it's hard to see how you routed your cables. I'm sure routing the cables hard with a Cosmos II case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few cases you've built, and I know you can do better cable management. Not bad for throwing something together though. 5.5/10
> I don't know if you posted a pic of the other side, but the back looks good. The cables could be a little tighter, but it's the effort that counts. 9/10
> Wow, nice job! Most of the cables are running in parallel with each other and even the spaces between the zip ties are clean looking. I know this was a pain and took some time to do, but the results are really awesome. 10/10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sleeve on the cables are interesting. But I can't seem to put my finger on this one, something just doesn't flow right? Maybe it's just me?? Maybe it's the white/black cables? As far as management, you could tighten up the GPU cables and the back of the PSU. Also, under the mobo could use a little work. 8.7/10
> The main cables extensions look really good. Unless they are sleeved, but it's hard to tell? Nice job. 9/10.
> You sir, did a outstanding job! From the PSU to the ODD, it looks good. The cables have a nice curve from the top to bottom. The extension look clean, but I've seen some where it looks like a find comb went through them. Your cables still look good regardless of that. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the pics look great. Second, the rigs has some beast components. Third, well done on the cables. 10/10.
> *Edit:* Didn't see it at first because the rigs look amazing, but @bomberjun pointed out the yellow 8 pin on the top. Still a 10/10. But a build of this caliber, you should def. hide that cable.Good eye @Bomberjun.
> Now that's what I'm talking about! The cable's look so good that it looks like you combed them! Nice work and the color scheme on the cables look really nice. 10/10! More pics please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean and subtle look. Those Source Case's have decent amount of room behind the mobo. I can't really pic at the cables, everything looks neat to me. 8.8/10.
> The HDD cage is not removable. Well, it's riveted in, and it looks good as is IMO.
> 2P for the win! Working on getting a budget 2P folding rig together too. The cables look really clean and I don't even mind the blue sata cable because it goes with the color scheme. 10/10
> The only cables that really catch my attention, are the USB and the power connections on the bottom right. I would zip tie them or run them behind and under the mobo. Is that a fan cable under the HDD? A decent job on the cables. 8/10.
> It looks a little clutter (in a neat way) right above the 24 pin. Other than that, you did a nice job. No need for sleeved or extension, it looks good as it sits. 9/10.
> For what you have to work with, you did a decent job. The HDD sata cables could use some TLC, but if the if the time and effort isn't worth it, I would leave it as is. Nice job. 8/10.
> Nice Mod for optimizing air flow. Everything in your rig looks clean, infact....too clean. Even the cables on the top are good looking. 10/10
> Pretty good for first attempt. I know my first attempt wasn't as good as yours. I use to take the extra cables and zip tie them behind the PSU. C'mon, Who's done that? 7/10.
> The picture is dark, but I can make out how some of your cables are routed. Not bad for what I can see, but post a better pic and the member can critique your cables a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the sleeved cables. The colors match well with your theme, minus the green on the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bottom of the PSU and the GPU cables can look just as neat as your 24 pin. 9.5/10
> Can't find anything wrong with this build. Your friend is lucky that you did the build for him. Nice job. 9.5/10
> Cables through grommet holes, check. Cables look neat, check. Nice job. 9/10.
> Zip ties on the top and maybe if you can hide the 8 pin? the cables on the bottom of the mobo look well hidden with the PSU cover. 8/10
> Really like the before/after pics. Shows how much work was put into cleaning up the cables. Nice improvement, 8/10
> The back has gratuitous amounts of zip ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest re-routing the cable under your mobo, but it actually fits well there. 8/10 for the front and 8.5 for the back.
> Yea! that looks good! No need for sleeved cables when you can manage your cables like this. 10/10!
> I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I saw your rad. But I found the brackets holding it up. I can't find anything wrong with the cables. Except behind the PSU, could tighten them up a bit. 9/10.
> Can't complain with this one. All the cables look good. I hope mine look as good when I sleeve my cables. 10/10
> Why not mount the H100 on the top? Sata, GPU, Fan on the Block cables, and the HDD cables would look cleaner if your routed them in in the back. It could be worse. 6/10.
> You can definitly notice the black cables in a case that's painted silver. Looks good, but I would tighten up the cables and clean up the cables on the top left and the cables near the HDD. 8/10.
> To be honest, as long as your getting good air flow in your case, your golden. You seem to have done a good job managing the cables for adequate air flow. The rest would be extra. Tighten up those cables for a cleaner look. 8/10.
> Ahh, this actually looks better. Nice improvement, 9/10.
> That. Looks. Good! Looks like a fan cable on the top left is in plain sight. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 for the front and back.
> A dark picture. The cables i can see look neat and routed through the grommets. 8/10.
> Whoa! Need a better pic with some flash or natural lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would tighten up the "pony tail" on the psu, then run it through the grommet. It'll make the bottom look a lot cleaner. As far as the other cables, straigtening them out would give it a clean look. Not bad though, I have the CX450 PSU, and the cables are pretty stiff. 8/10.
> The Di-Noc on the GPU looks pretty good. I would have wrapped the whole fan shroud in it, but that's just me. The cables in your rig are laid out pretty well. I notice that the cable on the H100 block can be tricky to hide, but it kind of blends in with the hear-sink. 9/10.
> As far as cables go 8.5/10. It's kind of hard to hide the cables when their out in the open. Interesting how the H100 is mounted above the mobo.
> It's a beast of a rig and it looks good too. But the angles pic kind of doesn't show how your cables are routed. But I bet they are clean looking?
> For your first time, you did a awesome job with your loop. The cables look good too. The back looks a little crazy, but in a good way. 9.5/10.
> Not a bad job on both sides. I think it would look a lot cleaner if you mounted the HDD on the bottom slot of the HDD cage. It would be easier to hide the sata cables. 8.5/10.
> C'mon, that's a killer build. The cables look Too good! I like how you have the GPU cable running on the side of the PSU cover, I haven't seen that before. it's an easy 10/10.
> The zip ties on the GPU cables look especially good in your rig. Did you sleeve the cables your self? I can see the 8 pin on the top isn't sleeved, so maybe the cables are extension? Regardless, the way they are laid out is really clean. I can't see the rest of the rig so I'll rate with what cables I can see, 9.5/10. Only because you did such a good job with the GPU cables and the 24 pin. I'd like to see your whole rig though.


You are a cable rating machine! LOL







Just gotta give a 10/10 for the amount of work that goes into that.


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The cables are well hidden, but it is dark around the GPU/24pin area. The loop and the color scheme is clean and has a subtle look. Nice job all around. 9.8/10
> Not bad WillyWill. Looks like you can run the Red Sata cable under the mobo so it's not as distracting. But you did an overall good job on the cable management. 8.5/10
> The top left could be cleaned up a bit. Straight lines will help make that area look a little better. Overall, a good job. 9/10
> You can probably clean up the cables if you took you time and use zip ties. But it it looks like a tight fight in the 900? It could be worse and I cans see an attempt was made. 6/10. I bet those 480's crank out some heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU cables look tight and clean going through the grommet with the zip ties. The blue LED's behind the 5.25" bay mask the cables pretty well. But I'm sure they are more noticeable in natural lighting. 8.8/10.
> That's a nice sever rig. The cables in the back look clean too! I can't really find any thing wrong with the cables in your rig. Job well done. 9.4/10
> I have to admit, even though the cables have the bumble-bee color, your rig looks good. The cables are properly managed through out the whole case and they look tight and clean. Well done! 9/10.
> The front and back look awesome. The back cables look tight and neat. I can't really see any improvements as far as cable management. Nice work! 9.5/10
> The only cables that really stick out are the cables on the top right. Also the cable under the GPU, where does that go too? Other than that, I like how you have the GPU cables running on the top of the card. I looks really neat and I would have missed it if I didn't notice the cable under the GPU. 8.8/10
> First Source 210 I've seen with an external 360 rad mount. The only thing I can pick about your cables are the HDD and the cables behind the PSU. It doesn't look bad, but with an AX PSU, you could make it look a lot cleaner. Nice rig all around. 8.5/10
> Can't see anything in that case. The pic is too dark and it's hard to see how you routed your cables. I'm sure routing the cables hard with a Cosmos II case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few cases you've built, and I know you can do better cable management. Not bad for throwing something together though. 5.5/10
> I don't know if you posted a pic of the other side, but the back looks good. The cables could be a little tighter, but it's the effort that counts. 9/10
> Wow, nice job! Most of the cables are running in parallel with each other and even the spaces between the zip ties are clean looking. I know this was a pain and took some time to do, but the results are really awesome. 10/10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sleeve on the cables are interesting. But I can't seem to put my finger on this one, something just doesn't flow right? Maybe it's just me?? Maybe it's the white/black cables? As far as management, you could tighten up the GPU cables and the back of the PSU. Also, under the mobo could use a little work. 8.7/10
> The main cables extensions look really good. Unless they are sleeved, but it's hard to tell? Nice job. 9/10.
> You sir, did a outstanding job! From the PSU to the ODD, it looks good. The cables have a nice curve from the top to bottom. The extension look clean, but I've seen some where it looks like a find comb went through them. Your cables still look good regardless of that. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the pics look great. Second, the rigs has some beast components. Third, well done on the cables. 10/10.
> *Edit:* Didn't see it at first because the rigs look amazing, but @bomberjun pointed out the yellow 8 pin on the top. Still a 10/10. But a build of this caliber, you should def. hide that cable.Good eye @Bomberjun.
> Now that's what I'm talking about! The cable's look so good that it looks like you combed them! Nice work and the color scheme on the cables look really nice. 10/10! More pics please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean and subtle look. Those Source Case's have decent amount of room behind the mobo. I can't really pic at the cables, everything looks neat to me. 8.8/10.
> The HDD cage is not removable. Well, it's riveted in, and it looks good as is IMO.
> 2P for the win! Working on getting a budget 2P folding rig together too. The cables look really clean and I don't even mind the blue sata cable because it goes with the color scheme. 10/10
> The only cables that really catch my attention, are the USB and the power connections on the bottom right. I would zip tie them or run them behind and under the mobo. Is that a fan cable under the HDD? A decent job on the cables. 8/10.
> It looks a little clutter (in a neat way) right above the 24 pin. Other than that, you did a nice job. No need for sleeved or extension, it looks good as it sits. 9/10.
> For what you have to work with, you did a decent job. The HDD sata cables could use some TLC, but if the if the time and effort isn't worth it, I would leave it as is. Nice job. 8/10.
> Nice Mod for optimizing air flow. Everything in your rig looks clean, infact....too clean. Even the cables on the top are good looking. 10/10
> Pretty good for first attempt. I know my first attempt wasn't as good as yours. I use to take the extra cables and zip tie them behind the PSU. C'mon, Who's done that? 7/10.
> The picture is dark, but I can make out how some of your cables are routed. Not bad for what I can see, but post a better pic and the member can critique your cables a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the sleeved cables. The colors match well with your theme, minus the green on the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bottom of the PSU and the GPU cables can look just as neat as your 24 pin. 9.5/10
> Can't find anything wrong with this build. Your friend is lucky that you did the build for him. Nice job. 9.5/10
> Cables through grommet holes, check. Cables look neat, check. Nice job. 9/10.
> Zip ties on the top and maybe if you can hide the 8 pin? the cables on the bottom of the mobo look well hidden with the PSU cover. 8/10
> Really like the before/after pics. Shows how much work was put into cleaning up the cables. Nice improvement, 8/10
> The back has gratuitous amounts of zip ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest re-routing the cable under your mobo, but it actually fits well there. 8/10 for the front and 8.5 for the back.
> Yea! that looks good! No need for sleeved cables when you can manage your cables like this. 10/10!
> I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I saw your rad. But I found the brackets holding it up. I can't find anything wrong with the cables. Except behind the PSU, could tighten them up a bit. 9/10.
> Can't complain with this one. All the cables look good. I hope mine look as good when I sleeve my cables. 10/10
> Why not mount the H100 on the top? Sata, GPU, Fan on the Block cables, and the HDD cables would look cleaner if your routed them in in the back. It could be worse. 6/10.
> You can definitly notice the black cables in a case that's painted silver. Looks good, but I would tighten up the cables and clean up the cables on the top left and the cables near the HDD. 8/10.
> To be honest, as long as your getting good air flow in your case, your golden. You seem to have done a good job managing the cables for adequate air flow. The rest would be extra. Tighten up those cables for a cleaner look. 8/10.
> Ahh, this actually looks better. Nice improvement, 9/10.
> That. Looks. Good! Looks like a fan cable on the top left is in plain sight. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 for the front and back.
> A dark picture. The cables i can see look neat and routed through the grommets. 8/10.
> Whoa! Need a better pic with some flash or natural lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would tighten up the "pony tail" on the psu, then run it through the grommet. It'll make the bottom look a lot cleaner. As far as the other cables, straigtening them out would give it a clean look. Not bad though, I have the CX450 PSU, and the cables are pretty stiff. 8/10.
> The Di-Noc on the GPU looks pretty good. I would have wrapped the whole fan shroud in it, but that's just me. The cables in your rig are laid out pretty well. I notice that the cable on the H100 block can be tricky to hide, but it kind of blends in with the hear-sink. 9/10.
> As far as cables go 8.5/10. It's kind of hard to hide the cables when their out in the open. Interesting how the H100 is mounted above the mobo.
> It's a beast of a rig and it looks good too. But the angles pic kind of doesn't show how your cables are routed. But I bet they are clean looking?
> For your first time, you did a awesome job with your loop. The cables look good too. The back looks a little crazy, but in a good way. 9.5/10.
> Not a bad job on both sides. I think it would look a lot cleaner if you mounted the HDD on the bottom slot of the HDD cage. It would be easier to hide the sata cables. 8.5/10.
> C'mon, that's a killer build. The cables look Too good! I like how you have the GPU cable running on the side of the PSU cover, I haven't seen that before. it's an easy 10/10.
> The zip ties on the GPU cables look especially good in your rig. Did you sleeve the cables your self? I can see the 8 pin on the top isn't sleeved, so maybe the cables are extension? Regardless, the way they are laid out is really clean. I can't see the rest of the rig so I'll rate with what cables I can see, 9.5/10. Only because you did such a good job with the GPU cables and the 24 pin. I'd like to see your whole rig though.


Hey Mironccr345! , av added pics showing cable routes as best i can! Thanks for review by they way!


----------



## Blaze0303

I got skipped?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10. Would be cool to see some colour added to those tubes!

Here's mine (main rig)

Other i5 system


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Hey Mironccr345! , av added pics showing cable routes as best i can! Thanks for review by they way!


Spoilers are your friend









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rating the cables here, 10/10. SATA cables are nice and straight and even. Front I/O connectors are tucked up nice and neat. It's good.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Gaming rig really need to finish sleeving her











Dont mind the dust


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> *Redid my cables yet again, my best work get!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pics!


Looking good! 10/10! Please though, pull that prop a little further out if you can. It looks dangerously close to the fan. Don't ask me how I know what happens when you get too close!..


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Looking good! 10/10! Please though, pull that prop a little further out if you can. It looks dangerously close to the fan. Don't ask me how I know what happens when you get too close!..


Thanks! I actually thought the same thing last night so I put a small piece of doublesided tape on the chopstick to keep it from moving.







(yes that's a chopstick)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Gaming rig really need to finish sleeving her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the dust


7/10 for now, but if you finish sleeving and clean the out dust you can get 10! Also, pull your cables a bit tighter to give it a better look.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Here's mine (main rig)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Other i5 system


Looks good ! 8/10 - if you don't want to cut the heatsink fan's tags, you can rotate that fan and then stuff the tags under the sink's top.
Can you flip the rear corner ccfl so that you can hide the inverter more on the tray ? and its wires ? maybe ....
Does your case have a mobo cpu cutout ? You can run your startup or front wires - might have to loosen the mobo screws - and reduce their visibility.

Which CM case is that i5 build ? oy ! its always good to have a backup


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Which CM case is that i5 build ? oy ! its always good to have a backup


It is the CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced nVidia Edition w/ USB 3.0. I took and switched out the junk stock fans and put in some better flowing green LED ones and a couple green cathode tubes


----------



## comradequestion

First post! Been a lurker forever. Hope the attachments work.. Here's my 5GHz 3570k build:





Work in progress. Still have to throw my sound deadening in. The 600t stock white fans have a blueish hue that makes my red LEDs look purple.. Not on purpose, but not too shabby. All cables are sleeved except SATA and the top 3-pins.

EDIT: Will post non-sucky nighttime iPhone pics later


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comradequestion*
> 
> First post! Been a lurker forever. Hope the attachments work.. Here's my 5GHz 3570k build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Unratable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress. Still have to throw my sound deadening in. The 600t stock white fans have a blueish hue that makes my red LEDs look purple.. Not on purpose, but not too shabby. All cables are sleeved except SATA and the top 3-pins.
> EDIT: Will post non-sucky nighttime iPhone pics later


Post those "non-sucky" pics when you can, at the moment, can't see anything and can't be rated IMO.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comradequestion*
> 
> First post! Been a lurker forever. Hope the attachments work.. Here's my 5GHz 3570k build:
> 
> 
> Work in progress. Still have to throw my sound deadening in. The 600t stock white fans have a blueish hue that makes my red LEDs look purple.. Not on purpose, but not too shabby. All cables are sleeved except SATA and the top 3-pins.
> EDIT: Will post non-sucky nighttime iPhone pics later


I'm all for "outside the box" mods (check my Red Rover build log







), but I gotta ask - what's with the eggcrate foam? Just curious.... Rig looks great, but can't be rated without a better view of the wire-holding locations under scrutiny.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comradequestion*
> 
> First post! Been a lurker forever. Hope the attachments work.. Here's my 5GHz 3570k build:
> 
> 
> Work in progress. Still have to throw my sound deadening in. The 600t stock white fans have a blueish hue that makes my red LEDs look purple.. Not on purpose, but not too shabby. All cables are sleeved except SATA and the top 3-pins.
> EDIT: Will post non-sucky nighttime iPhone pics later


Can i ask what temps you get a 5ghz? And what your v core is?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Can I post my laptop? lol


----------



## ErBall

Bad cell phone photo, but recently redid my loop. Replaced my aging gtx570 with a 4gb 670.

The poor little card just looks lost in there. It's barely half the length of the motherboard. Do keep in mind I'm not using extensions. I've sleeved the power supply like a proper man.

*Insert Tim Allen grunt*


----------



## comradequestion

Moar pics as requested:






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Can i ask what temps you get a 5ghz? And what your v core is?


vcore is right at 1.415v, when running a blend test. If you run small FFTs it creeps up a little. Temps with the H80 and Scythe Kaze-Jyuni Slipstreams at 5GHz is around 90, depending on ambient.

The egg crate foam is for sound deadening. It's amazing how well it works, though not as well in an open case like the 600t. That piece was leftover from my Antec P180 that due to deadening and fan placement ran both cooler and quieter than the 600t. I haven't yet finished up with the sound deadening yet with this build. Still experimenting. These super detail pics make it look worse than it is - it looks SO CLEAN in the dark with the LEDs lit up through the case window.


----------



## socketus

You can't set your case up against the whitescreen of an LCD ? I can't see the upper left corner, but I do see the unsleeved set of cables at top center. Also can't see into the void behind the drive cages. All in all, its a Corsair case, and we've all seen a lot of these clean builds, but MOAR LIGHT !


----------



## Atmosfear86

Still has a way's to go, waiting on some 5.25 - 3.5 Converters to get rid of the drive cages and make a box for the whole bottom section to cover the power supply. And i really need to paint that CD Drive black.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atmosfear86*
> 
> 
> Still has a way's to go, waiting on some 5.25 - 3.5 Converters to get rid of the drive cages and make a box for the whole bottom section to cover the power supply. And i really need to paint that CD Drive black.


Yeah I am thinking I need to also make my cd drive black as well, takes away from the whole atheistic of the thing.



I mean look at that thing.


----------



## BritishBob

Ok, so I finally got a decent camera to my rig. Got all my BitFenix spectre pros in now. Three 200mm fans and one 230mm fan that I had to ship in from Germany, because I couldn't find it in stock in the uk. In the process of fitting the fans i have lost my zip ties.









I must change that brown tape for some black stuff, but computer is back in it's corner now. It's not coming out unless it really needs to.

Damn look at that saggy card... Might need to get a support up there.


----------



## Psyrical

@BritishBob, 8/10. I want your PSU









My second try:


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can dig it! 9/10


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YAY ANOTHER CORE 1000







after personally dealing with this case alot I can say that is the best you can do with out a doubt 10/10


----------



## pLuhhmm

Update!

I think it's better now...?



Side by side:



Figured I'd take a picture of the back, even though IDC about it at all:



Accessory management? 



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Here's mine. Any ideas how to improve it (without buying anything)?


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Side by side:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1084994/


It's good!
It looks neater now









Only suggestion is try and hide the little jumble of cables above your mobo...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1084990/


----------



## drummer4261900

Just got me some new stuff ASUS 7850 2GB card, AMD FX-8150 8 Core 3.6ghz, and Thermaltake 130mm Frio Advanced CPU Cooler. With the new cooler I am running 30C lower!

Old Pic:



New Pic:


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummer4261900*
> 
> Just got me some new stuff ASUS 7850 2GB card, AMD FX-8150 8 Core 3.6ghz, and Thermaltake 130mm Frio Advanced CPU Cooler. With the new cooler I am running 30C lower!
> Old Pic:
> 
> New Pic:





Nice i like the colour scheme 9/10


----------



## willywill

NEW CASE NEW SETUP


----------



## Fishinfan

Very nice,but missing several key components. How about some after pics.What case is that?


----------



## Furion92

Wanna let your pet live in there buddy? ;P That's a lot of space you've got in there.
I'll give you a 9.9/10 because of the gentle typhoon cable and the non-sleeved cables









//edit: @Fishinfan: which key components? There's probably an SSD in the back and who needs an optical drive these days...


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Very nice,but missing several key components. How about some after pics.What case is that?


nothing is missing i just keep my SSD on the back, everything is working great. Its a Corsair 600T


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> NEW CASE NEW SETUP


Mind sharing why you need 1200 watts?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Mind sharing why you need 1200 watts?


ha ha


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Mind sharing why you need 1200 watts?


Haven't you heard, this is OCN. The home of overkill.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Mind sharing why you need 1200 watts?


That's a dumb question..we all know we going to upgrade our system, why not get that out the way and have a psu that will last for years. A $240 price tag and water cooling down the road and a pair of graphic card coming who not going to get a bigger psu, i already got two XSPC RS360 radiator..That why i remove the 5.25 bay...Do i have to explain why i have two 360 radiator instead of just leaving the Intel's stock cooling systems??


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> That's a dumb question..we all know we going to upgrade our system, why not get that out the way and have a psu that will last for years. A $240 price tag and water cooling down the road and a pair of graphic card coming who not going to get a bigger psu, i already got two XSPC RS360 radiator..That why i remove the 5.25 bay...Do i have to explain why i have two 360 radiator instead of just leaving the Intel's stock cooling systems??


Even with sli/xfire and watercooling 1200w is still overkill, maybe if you had tri or quad sli/xfire then yes go for the 1200.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Even with sli/xfire and watercooling 1200w is still overkill, maybe if you had tri or quad sli/xfire then yes go for the 1200.


Mind sharing why YOU need 850 watts?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Mind sharing why YOU need 850 watts?


Plan to upgrade and sli in the future.


----------



## NFL

Lighting sucks, taken from an iPhone, but finally got around to co-wiring my computer


----------



## HighwayStar

To get the thread back on topic I'd like a rerating







Got the GPU and 24pin sleeved.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> To get the thread back on topic I'd like a rerating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the GPU and 24pin sleeved.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10


----------



## sectionsone

Please rate my RIG


Spoiler: update 11-10-2012





































Thank you all


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Please rate my RIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: update 11-10-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


Could I just say 100/10?







So sexy


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Please rate my RIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: update 11-10-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


I give it a







and a


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> NEW CASE NEW SETUP
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean and well put together. Just curious about why you gutted the entire front like that? Plan on getting a rad in the front at some time? 9/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> To get the thread back on topic I'd like a rerating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the GPU and 24pin sleeved.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sleeving looks great. 10/10 Also love the Di-Noc bits








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Please rate my RIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: update 11-10-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


Absolute 10/10. sleeving looks great, front and back.
Besides the cables though, great looking rig all around


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> To get the thread back on topic I'd like a rerating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the GPU and 24pin sleeved.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't see any room for improvement. 9.5/10. Not sure I am a fan of the sleeving personally. Other than my own subjective views, great work! Keep it up.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Please rate my RIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: update 11-10-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


This is pretty much 10/10







Can't be any less

btw Thank you all for the ratings!


----------



## Master__Shake

how bout this one?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very clean and well put together. Just curious about why you gutted the entire front like that? Plan on getting a rad in the front at some time? 9/10
> 
> You got it, i already got a pair of 360 rad just need more fans and the rest of the water cooling stuff..little by little


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Please rate my RIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: update 11-10-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


Now that is the nicest rig ive seen on here in a long time, love that theres no excess pipe hanging around, one of the best WC setups ive ever seen... obviously 10/10









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> how bout this one?


A 6/10? EDIT Raised my score as i realised theres not much you can do with that case, but some cable ties wouldnt go a miss to start with.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Please rate my RIG


Simply fantastic! Beautiful photography as well. 10/10 hands down, What camera? Also what are the specs of the monster?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> To get the thread back on topic I'd like a rerating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the GPU and 24pin sleeved.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.9/10, that blue RAM is killing me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Please rate my RIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: update 11-10-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


Wow. Very very nice. 10/10.


----------



## sectionsone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Simply fantastic! Beautiful photography as well. 10/10 hands down, What camera? Also what are the specs of the monster?


i'm use nikon d90 for photography


Spoiler: Here is my spec:



*Processor :* Intel i7 980x
*Motherboard :* Asus ROG Rampage III Extreme (X58)
*Power Supply :* Enermax Revolution 1250W
*Memory :* Corsair Vengeance (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8) 6 x 4GB
*Chassis :* Corsair Obsidian 800D
*VGA :*Point of View Nvidia GTX 580 x 3 Watercooling
*SSD :*Corsair Force GS 240 GB/Sata III
*ODD :*Silverstone SOD02 Slot In + Silverstone FP58 Black

*Watercooling Parts :*
*CPU Waterblock :*EK-Supreme HF - Full EN (Nickel)
*Memory Waterblock :**Bitspower Galaxy Freezer DIMM6 RAM Liquid Cooling Block - Ice Red*
*Motherboard Waterblock :* EK-FB RE3 Black - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
*VGA Waterblock :* EK-FC580 GTX - Acetal+EN (Nickel) with EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - Black x3
*Radiator :* EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)*
*Reservoir :* Koolance RP-401X2 Ingle 5.25" Reservoir
*Pump:* 2 x Koolace PMP-400 High Flow Pum as Single loop
*Tube :* Tygoon 13 mm UV - BLACK
*Compression Fitting :*EK-PSC Fitting 13mm compressian - G1/4 - Nickel,ID 1/2"; OD 3/4" x8
*Adapter & Rotary :*EK-Extender G1/4 (EN), EK-PSC Adapter 90" G1/4 Nickel , EK-PSC Adapter 45" G1/4 Nickel, Bitspower (Nyusul gan lupa lengkapnya)
*Radiator Grill :* MNPCTech Pro-line 3x120mm "360 Degree Rotating" Slotted Radgrill - Silver
*Fan Controller :* Lamptron FC5
*Fan :*Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 1850rpm x3



@for all comment
thanks a lot of for your nice rate

Now i'm build for my mini fractal again but not finished


----------



## BradleyW

The D-90 is a decent camera. Good build too. Nice one.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> how bout this one?


WTH !?! wats up with all those sata cables ? what are they hooked up to ?


----------



## DinaAngel

how about my cableing


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WTH !?! wats up with all those sata cables ? what are they hooked up to ?


That's most likely SAS to SATA cables hooked up to a Backplane.

Backplane's are used in server cases so that you can hot-swap drives in and out of the system as needed.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about my cableing


can't tell. video wasn't really good. stick with pictures.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys, I know its not a picture but check my whole cable management of my whole setup. Under the desk too !









(DinaAngel gave me the idea of the video)

*1080p*

(Rigs start at 2:12)


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys, I know its not a picture but check my whole cable management of my whole setup. Under the desk too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DinaAngel gave me the idea of the video)
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> (Rigs start at 2:12)


Pretty sure I've seen a video of the "Quad damage" log here like a dozen times already


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Pretty sure I've seen a video of the "Quad damage" log here like a dozen times already


same


----------



## KaRLiToS

It has been two months since I posted something here, sorry.


----------



## ObtuseWalrus

My first time actually putting any effort into cable management. I wasn't able to wrap the cpu connector behind the motherboard because it wasn't long enough, but that's the only aspect i'm not satisfied about.

How' did I do?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObtuseWalrus*
> 
> 
> My first time actually putting any effort into cable management. I wasn't able to wrap the cpu connector behind the motherboard because it wasn't long enough, but that's the only aspect i'm not satisfied about.
> How' did I do?


IIsay 8.5-9/10. If you get a extension for that cpu then you'd be set!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObtuseWalrus*
> 
> 
> My first time actually putting any effort into cable management. I wasn't able to wrap the cpu connector behind the motherboard because it wasn't long enough, but that's the only aspect i'm not satisfied about.
> How' did I do?


not bad, but you have some room for improvement.

Flip that psu. Then it won't fight for air with the gpu and you will have enough length to reach the top with that 8 pin from behind. You might have to cut open and slide the wire cover down a bit and squeeze the wires between the top of the motherboard and the case but it should work.

right now I would say 7 out of 10 I know that case will do even better


----------



## S3RK

Got a molex to 4x3pin today and decided to manage my cables a bit, and a quick clean too









Before:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Incoming ghetto!





After:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Case: Antec Three Hundred Two
Should of taken more shots of the after, but basically all the junk cables are sitting in the side panel space!


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WTH !?! wats up with all those sata cables ? what are they hooked up to ?


they're hooked up to 12 seagate 2tb drives in RAID 6 giving me about 18 terabytes of storage and then the 4 bottom bays of that case are my random drives i use and the boot ssd drive


----------



## socketus

So ... what's the case ? I'm interested in the one-off builds. How many have you served ??


----------



## Big-Pete

Spoiler: Please rate, be gentle :) !

















Pre 580




profiso: the psu has midget cables.
2 there are 6 fans running off the mobo.
3: why cant all cables be black/sleeved








4 my new 580 is huge i had to move the HDD and SSD.
5: quality is poop taken on my HTC HD2 in the pitch black!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about my cableing


Such nice components.....yet such horrible cabling







3/10
And that camera work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObtuseWalrus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time actually putting any effort into cable management. I wasn't able to wrap the cpu connector behind the motherboard because it wasn't long enough, but that's the only aspect i'm not satisfied about.
> How' did I do?


Good effort. I would say 7/10. Is there anyway of running the 8 pin for the CPU behind the motherboard? Would help clean it up.


----------



## Semiregular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Please rate, be gentle :) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre 580
> 
> 
> 
> profiso: the psu has midget cables.
> 2 there are 6 fans running off the mobo.
> 3: why cant all cables be black/sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 my new 580 is huge i had to move the HDD and SSD.
> 5: quality is poop taken on my HTC HD2 in the pitch black!


From what I can see from the pictures it's pretty good, that 4-pin CPU power cable looks horrible though.
You can zip tie the cables coming from your PSU and work on hiding the front panel connectors and some of the fan cables.
I give you 7 for the current state (that 4-pin CPU really bothers me)

This is my old rig, new one isn't ready for being judged yet









And the back side







(I'd like to see others to do this also







)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Plan to upgrade and sli in the future.


Even so, with another 7850 in tow, you would only need a 450w max power supply for your build.

600w for three 7850s.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Even so, with another 7850 in tow, you would only need a 450w max power supply for your build.
> 600w for three 7850s.


I was thinking 680's actually.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semiregular*
> 
> From what I can see from the pictures it's pretty good, that 4-pin CPU power cable looks horrible though.
> You can zip tie the cables coming from your PSU and work on hiding the front panel connectors and some of the fan cables.
> I give you 7 for the current state (that 4-pin CPU really bothers me)
> This is my old rig, new one isn't ready for being judged yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd like to see others to do this also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


the psu has teh shortest cables going, im going to get an extended sleeved kit for all of em,.









that fan cable on the gpu would annoy me, other then that 9/10


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> So ... what's the case ? I'm interested in the one-off builds. How many have you served ??


its a norco 4020. if you look at my sig, its the file server computer i have listed.

what do you mean by how many have you served?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> I was thinking 680's actually.


550 - 600w max for two 680s and a 3570k.

See sig, gtx 690 and 3960x with a 650w unit. 3dmark11 score in Signature was done with my current psu.

Sorry for the off topic guys, nice rigs!


----------



## Ironkidz

Just finished my GTX 680 4gb 4way SLI rig. 1500w of powahhhh.


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3RK*
> 
> Got a molex to 4x3pin today and decided to manage my cables a bit, and a quick clean too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming ghetto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Antec Three Hundred Two
> Should of taken more shots of the after, but basically all the junk cables are sitting in the side panel space!


Someone rate mine please!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironkidz*
> 
> Just finished my GTX 680 4gb 4way SLI rig. 1500w of powahhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8.5/10 I like that setup







, the red sleeving is what kills it for me, how many rads are there? I see two!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironkidz*
> 
> Just finished my GTX 680 4gb 4way SLI rig. 1500w of powahhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Careful, the PSU police might get you and tell you you're 1500 watts is overkill for what you need.








But really, 9/10, cabling looks great.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 550 - 600w max for two 680s and a 3570k.
> See sig, gtx 690 and 3960x with a 650w unit. 3dmark11 score in Signature was done with my current psu.
> Sorry for the off topic guys, nice rigs!


Ok fair enough, i give in im overkilling it aswell but the psu was on offer so i thought what the hell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Careful, the PSU police might get you and tell you you're 1500 watts is overkill for what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, 9/10, cabling looks great.


I give in, i'll never make another comment saying anything else is overkill!









But anyway that is a nice rig, but yes the red sleeve cables dont go. I was going to say why do you need 4 680's for but i guess i'll keep my mouth shut


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> they're hooked up to 12 seagate 2tb drives in RAID 6 giving me about 18 terabytes of storage and then the 4 bottom bays of that case are my random drives i use and the boot ssd drive


I couldn't figure out the case's design ... it puzzled me









served ? like mickeyD's - file server .... just a bogus question. Seriously, how MANY files can a file server have ? with that kind of hard drive space ? I can't imagine ...

*@ Master__Shake* - here's a thread I just ran across - Post your server - you otta check it out

http://www.overclock.net/t/731801/post-your-server


----------



## broadbandaddict

Alrighty guys, just got the last of the cables for my unRAID box. I figure it's time to get them rated.

Hyper-V Server


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I cut all the grills off the fans in the front and middle, really helped on the noise.


Couple of "artsy" photos













unRAID Server


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Cache Drive:


Back of the hotswap cages:


I cut the original backing for the filter:



And a few to show off the case and parts














Hope you like them.


----------



## Phelan

How do my cables look?










Before anyone asks, YES! There IS a power supply in there!







. It's behind the shroud. And before anyone asks about my power needs, I have an XFX 750w because the price was right, and I plan to upgrade to X79, add a second 6970, a second MCP35X, and my rig when finished will have 15 fans installed.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> How do my cables look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone asks, YES! There IS a power supply in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's behind the shroud. And before anyone asks about my power needs, I have an XFX 750w because the price was right, and I plan to upgrade to X79, add a second 6970, a second MCP35X, and my rig when finished will have 15 fans installed.


Nice, I'd say 9/10, show us the fans too (or the new setup) and I'll give you 10


----------



## Ironkidz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3RK*
> 
> Someone rate mine please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.5/10 I like that setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the red sleeving is what kills it for me, how many rads are there? I see two!


There is a triple up top, a single in the middle and a double down below. Yeah the sleeving is the standard for the EVGA NEX1500


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Easy 10/10 from me!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> How do my cables look?






What cables?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What cables?


lol. thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Nice, I'd say 9/10, show us the fans too (or the new setup) and I'll give you 10


Yeah, my fans haven't got here yet :/. But the 8 will be in pull formation so you won't see their wires anyway. I said 15 fans but now I'm not sure if I'm gonna add a 15th or not. O thought my visible cables were complete so I can get a rating, but I just noticed the USB and front panel wires aren't installed yet. I'll have to go put those in today or tomorrow. This thing obviously isn't done yet, but I'm excited to say that it's super-close.


----------



## HPE1000

The pictures dont make it look as good as it is, the whole center is unrestricted to the psu that exhausts. There are only cables along the side, then the 24pin is there, and thats it. Pretty amazing for mitx, I wish I could find an angle that showed how open it is.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The pictures dont make it look as good as it is, the whole center is unrestricted to the psu that exhausts. There are only cables along the side, then the 24pin is there, and thats it. Pretty amazing for mitx, I wish I could find an angle that showed how open it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 Sleeve Them


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 9/10 Sleeve Them


I was thinking that, can I sleeve somehow without disassembling the whole psu?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was thinking that, can I sleeve somehow without disassembling the whole psu?


Not really. But if you were to sleeve you could make the cables shorter and colorful


----------



## Moneo

I'm upgrading to a 650D, Maximus V Formula, and a 3770k in the next few months.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> I'm upgrading to a 650D, Maximus V Formula, and a 3770k in the next few months.


send me your gene
















10 /10 cable wise!


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> send me your gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 /10 cable wise!


I would but I already have a buyer at $185, which is more than I'd get anywhere else


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> I'm upgrading to a 650D, Maximus V Formula, and a 3770k in the next few months.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10
Almost perfect









I'd try to swap the M4G to the newer M5F, the sooner the better, you're torturing your main gpu like that (even if you shot a nice pic)


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 9.5/10
> Almost perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try to swap the M4G to the newer M5F, the sooner the better, you're torturing your main gpu like that (even if you shot a nice pic)


If all goes well I should have one in the next couple weeks, and I have a very aggressive fan profile so it never goes over 72°C @ 80% fan speed


----------



## Blaze0303

Woot did a photoshoot today. Please rate


----------



## Jimbags

LOVE THE COLOR SCHEME 9.9/10 just th power button ones i think could be made into one would look heaps neater







gret work tho im just bein picky haha


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> LOVE THE COLOR SCHEME 9.9/10 just th power button ones i think could be made into one would look heaps neater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gret work tho im just bein picky haha


You think I should ziptie them into a tighter bunch?


----------



## Fuganater




----------



## Blaze0303

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*






Damn, right when I thought I had a nice build and photos this guy drops Steampunk after mine....lol, but seriously 10/10 hands down.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*


Interesting colour scheme, looks nice so far though! would like to see a finished pic


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Interesting colour scheme, looks nice so far though! would like to see a finished pic


Build log is in the sig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Damn, right when I thought I had a nice build and photos this guy drops Steampunk after mine....lol, but seriously 10/10 hands down.


Ha. I HATE extensions so I make my own cables.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Build log is in the sig


Just add an aluminium block/radiator to your loop and you'll get that corroded look in no time.









Joke aside, 10/10 even if it's not finished.


----------



## jokrik

Rate mine









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






























Didn't plan to post on "rate cables" thread so I've just took shots for photography purposes, will take a clear plain photo for rate cables purpose if I've the chance
Worked really hard to hide those non-modular PSU, was a nightmare


----------



## Boinz

10/10


----------



## CloudX

10/10


----------



## PTCB

10/10 for cables (esp. with that GS800) and 10/10 for tubing.


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Woot did a photoshoot today. Please rate





Nice and clean build, i like the shot through the drive bay it pretty cool. I would say 9.9/10 just because the wiring out the back of the gpu doesn't match the rest of the sleeved cables( just nit picking though) great job.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*





That is one sick themed build i like it alot, very clean cables, Flawless comes to mind, good job 10/10


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


I think you could do a better job at the sleeving. It looks a bit messed up. Pull them tighter.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I think you could do a better job at the sleeving. It looks a bit messed up. Pull them tighter.


----------



## Sevada88

I am very serious. Why, people are not allowed to be honest? Last time I checked, this was "rate my cables".


----------



## Boinz

nvm. I can't read.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

titied up my 800d today:


----------



## CloudX

10/10 super


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> titied up my 800d today:


I personally don't like the knot thing you did with the cables, but other than that it looks good.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Awsome rig Mister Too Short

10/10, plain perfect


----------



## dogsofwar909

Updated!


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> titied up my 800d today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


11/10 just for the king himself. lol

Looks solid. I hope one day that my little 650D will grow up to be something that good.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> 
> Updated!


9.9/10 in my opinion









If I had to be picky, the sleeving colour would have worked better if it was white/blue instead of the white/red simply because the case seems to have a white/blue theme to it.
That's just my opinion of course, it's your rig and it still looks great!

Other than that, top job Dogsofwar


----------



## dogsofwar909

It was originally going to be that color scheme, but I had a hitch that I'd like the red more. Only thing i'd need to change would be the memory fans. Thanks!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Still a work in progress, I'm in the process of building


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> It was originally going to be that color scheme, but I had a hitch that I'd like the red more. Only thing i'd need to change would be the memory fans. Thanks!


Ahh, fair enough.
Great build either way









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress, I'm in the process of building


9.5/10 so clean!
Do you have any photos of the front of the case?
Only 9.5 because I can' see the front


----------



## MetallicAcid

They are coming, half way through installing a H80 and GPU


----------



## ShineGraphics

That's understandable,
Keen to see them when you upload


----------



## Badwrench

Wow. The progress of the quality of the work in this thread is amazing. So many great jobs in here. It really shows the added incentive from the manufacturers to produce cases with more cabling options.

Recently switched cases from a 600T to an original Antec P180. Really a dramatic difference when you build in a modern case. The old case takes a very long time to build as you must think about every wire and how to route it (there is only about 5-6mm behind the mobo tray). The 600T feels like anyone could build a clean setup.

Done with my rant, so on to the picture:



Oh, and before anyone asks, the reason behind the switch to the P180 has to do with sound and cooling. While I loved the ease of the 600T, I was not happy with the acoustics and cooling of the case. I recently started folding, and in the 600T, I actually had to dial back my OC just to let it run. That was with all fans 100% and my case sounding like a vacuum cleaner. With the P180, I can get my daily OC back and then some with significantly lower noise.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Tips on cable management?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> *Tips on cable management?*


10/10, seriously, I think you are the one that should give tips


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Tips on cable management?


Cables? What cables?









Looks awesome









I'm going to re-do mine soon as i get a 3h block of time and find my 2 bags of cable ties lol!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks guys.

I am wanting to buy some sleeving and do some more custom work. Red, black, and grey would be nice









Once again, thanks for the tips!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> I am wanting to buy some sleeving and do some more custom work. Red, black, and grey would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks for the tips!


You can do it.! DO IT!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Text
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The progress of the quality of the work in this thread is amazing. So many great jobs in here. It really shows the added incentive from the manufacturers to produce cases with more cabling options.
> Recently switched cases from a 600T to an original Antec P180. Really a dramatic difference when you build in a modern case. The old case takes a very long time to build as you must think about every wire and how to route it (there is only about 5-6mm behind the mobo tray). The 600T feels like anyone could build a clean setup.
> 
> 
> Done with my rant, so on to the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Text
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and before anyone asks, the reason behind the switch to the P180 has to do with sound and cooling. While I loved the ease of the 600T, I was not happy with the acoustics and cooling of the case. I recently started folding, and in the 600T, I actually had to dial back my OC just to let it run. That was with all fans 100% and my case sounding like a vacuum cleaner. With the P180, I can get my daily OC back and then some with significantly lower noise.


I total agree with you, modern cases are so easy to keep tidy, my wifes and children PC's where a great challenge as well.

8/10

I think the color cables you have coming up could be tighter and maybe a little more uniform.

The rear exhaust fan power cable is a bit of an eye catcher, as well as the usb cables coming from the front.

Other then the small details great work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips on cable management?


Every so often we get blessed to see a rig which looks fantastic on both sides, and this is one of them.

Fantastic job









10/10


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks ginger!

No one has mentioned the plexiglass though


----------



## socketus

I was just about to mention the mirrored surface - i noticed that the top of the mobo had an identical set of startup cables, and a diagnostic led !!! Howd you do that ?

very clean. I'd luv to have a LANinar - you know, a seminar as a LAN for teaching cable mgmt ? I built a simple surf box using the tj-08 last year and that build came nowwhere close to your levvel of mgmt.

Cheers ! 10/10


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks socketus!

A quick question, what would you guys think if I were to plexi under the PSU, and on the sides of the 5.25 bays?


----------



## socketus

I'd say go for it - this is _*OCN !*_







you a funny guy, 5.25 bays ??? in the tj-08 ? umm, what about acrylic window panel ? mirrors within mirror ?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'd say go for it - this is _*OCN !*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you a funny guy, 5.25 bays ??? in the tj-08 ? umm, what about acrylic window panel ? mirrors within mirror ?


Yeah on the outside to hide the m3 screws. Might look nice









Ill have a look at it when I am at work tomorrow


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I total agree with you, modern cases are so easy to keep tidy, my wifes and children PC's where a great challenge as well.
> 8/10
> I think the color cables you have coming up could be tighter and maybe a little more uniform.
> The rear exhaust fan power cable is a bit of an eye catcher, as well as the usb cables coming from the front.
> Other then the small details great work


Thanks. They look cluttered there because I was trying to keep them to the back of the case to increase airflow from the front fan. I will be making some new extensions in the near future to match the blue/grey colors going on. The purple and neon yellow was from my previous build.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks ginger!
> No one has mentioned the plexiglass though


Wow, thats actually really cool!
10/10 for cables and case








Great work.


----------



## Shiveron

Don't think i'll ever go full tower again. So much wasted space, and even with a full sized ATX board there's no way to get cables to look clean thx to the routing holes being like 2 inches away from everything.


----------



## 222Panther222

@mironccr345

Thanks, i was aiming for a basic cable management for hiding the cables mess that i had in my antec three hundred and for good air flow and also make the nh-14 fit. If i would tinker again i would probably swap the power supply to a fully modular one.


----------



## Katcilla

Hey guys, it's been a while since I updated my rig in here:
Recently upgraded to to a Rampage IV Extreme, added 2 more HDDs, and got a decent PSU. Boy am I glad the HX1050 is modular... also those SATA cables were a right pain to route with the second HDD cage back in the case.

This was also my first go at daytime shots, so hopefully it looks ok.





Points to whoever spots my optical drive!

And the disaster of a back panel. Whoever it was at Enermax who decided it was a good idea to have the motherboard tray end right after the last expansion slot, is an idiot.


Spoiler: Ugly back panel cables - You've been warned!







Thanks guys!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Hey guys, it's been a while since I updated my rig in here:
> Recently upgraded to to a Rampage IV Extreme, added 2 more HDDs, and got a decent PSU. Boy am I glad the HX1050 is modular... also those SATA cables were a right pain to route with the second HDD cage back in the case.
> This was also my first go at daytime shots, so hopefully it looks ok.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points to whoever spots my optical drive!
> And the disaster of a back panel. Whoever it was at Enermax who decided it was a good idea to have the motherboard tray end right after the last expansion slot, is an idiot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ugly back panel cables - You've been warned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


Looks good. I was trying to figure out why some of your cables could be seen in the second pic but after seeing that side panel pulled off it makes sense. Is there any way you could cover the random three cables running at the bottom of the case?

As for the optical drive I believe it's on the shelf behind the computer.









edit: Looking again it looks to me like you could pull the 24 pin and 8 pin CPU power over behind the front tray with the rest of the cables. What is the third cable there?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think i'll ever go full tower again. So much wasted space, and even with a full sized ATX board there's no way to get cables to look clean thx to the routing holes being like 2 inches away from everything.


I would say only a 6/10.


Running your front panel IO's under the MB it self would look better.
Putting your CPU ATX cable behind the MB or behind the MB panel would help as well.
Try hiding your power cable which is running to behind the HDD rack, it is standing out lots.
The rear exhaust fan power cable is also standing out.
Also grouping the SATA cables together would look good, but if you can run them also behind the MB it will look fantastic.

Hope I don't come across picky, just trying to help out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Hey guys, it's been a while since I updated my rig in here:
> Recently upgraded to to a Rampage IV Extreme, added 2 more HDDs, and got a decent PSU. Boy am I glad the HX1050 is modular... also those SATA cables were a right pain to route with the second HDD cage back in the case.
> This was also my first go at daytime shots, so hopefully it looks ok.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points to whoever spots my optical drive!
> And the disaster of a back panel. Whoever it was at Enermax who decided it was a good idea to have the motherboard tray end right after the last expansion slot, is an idiot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ugly back panel cables - You've been warned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


8/10

Them two power cables coming from under your MB stand out to much.

No I can not find the ODD


----------



## midgetjacko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Hey guys, it's been a while since I updated my rig in here:
> Recently upgraded to to a Rampage IV Extreme, added 2 more HDDs, and got a decent PSU. Boy am I glad the HX1050 is modular... also those SATA cables were a right pain to route with the second HDD cage back in the case.
> This was also my first go at daytime shots, so hopefully it looks ok.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points to whoever spots my optical drive!
> And the disaster of a back panel. Whoever it was at Enermax who decided it was a good idea to have the motherboard tray end right after the last expansion slot, is an idiot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ugly back panel cables - You've been warned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


Its between the two rows of hdd's


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Here's mine. Could be better but eh


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

just tighten them a tad bit and its an easy 10. that case is a breaze to work in


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Here's mine. Could be better but eh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good to me. 9.9/10 Just fix the cables at the bottom and the little headers see if you can move them like under the moberboard and wrap around instead of having them come out the grommet way below


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Here's mine. Could be better but eh


I'd give it an 8 personally. Run the satas and the and the front panel cables behind the mobo tray, run all the cables from the PSU through 1 grommet, and run the GPU cables straight down through the grommet bellow and I'd give it a 9.5/10.


----------



## Phelan

Now that it's done...





Whaddaya think?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

not enough effort i say a 2/10

JK its amazing 10/10


----------



## Shiveron

Reminds me of a storm trooper lol


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Hmm, forgot to head in here to get new ratings.









Here's my build in the ATCS, before I got the SM8:

http://i.imgur.com/ehj2D.jpg

and this is in the SM8:

http://i.imgur.com/62fAU.jpg

Which did I pull off better? I kinda liked how it looked in the ATCS better, but the SM8 is such a damn nice case that I'm not taking everything out again.









And yes, I do have more work to do in the SM8 but after the work I put into it as it is I'm not going to spend more time on it until I have more parts to add. Also I have no idea why my 670 is sagging in the SM8 when it wasn't in the ATCS, I might have to fiddle with the backplate screws a bit.


----------



## Hartk1213

here is my rig


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

10 isn't an understatement.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 10 isn't an understatement.


sorry i dont get what u mean


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

typo 10 *IS* an understatement


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> typo 10 *IS* an understatement


oh ok







thanks man


----------



## pm1109

Recently finished.What do you guys think?

http://imageshack.us/f/24/img1258a.jpg/


----------



## mit5u

Mine:


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Recently finished.What do you guys think?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/24/img1258a.jpg/


Nice Gigabyte rig (EX58-UD5 previously?)
10/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mit5u*
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean, 10/10


----------



## kabrita

When i single sleeve my cables i'll post another pic

DSC01844.JPG 4929k .JPG file


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> here is my rig


nice job


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> nice job


thanks man


----------



## Big-Pete

1st attempt,

had to trick the psu into turning on thats why teh 24pins not connected, but everything else is! +6fans!!

















ignore the drive bay, there will be a samsung ssd and a WD black tb drive in there soon

(taken on a potato)




mid build



also a 2500k and a 7950.









how can i sort the front panel on off reset switch cables out? they look horrific in pics, but are tucked as hard as possible


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 1st attempt,
> had to trick the psu into turning on thats why teh 24pins not connected, but everything else is! +6fans!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the drive bay, there will be a samsung ssd and a WD black tb drive in there soon
> (taken on a potato)
> 
> 
> mid build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a 2500k and a 7950.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can i sort the front panel on off reset switch cables out? they look horrific in pics, but are tucked as hard as possible


Looks good







. 9/10. For the front panel connectors, pull them tight and put electrical tape in the crevasse between the mobo and tray to hold them tight







. I modded the same front panel into my Phantom full tower and did that to keep them tight.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 9/10. For the front panel connectors, pull them tight and put electrical tape in the crevasse between the mobo and tray to hold them tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I modded the same front panel into my Phantom full tower and did that to keep them tight.


10/10

Also my newly refreshed HTPC:


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> 10/10
> Also my newly refreshed HTPC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice job considering the multiple hdds and the ide cable - 9.5/10.

My new setup:


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> 10/10
> Also my newly refreshed HTPC:


I likes it ! The red, yellow highlights that compliment each other. I can see the effort put into arranging the cabling. Nicely done, no need to sleeve imo, 9/10 - IDE cable ! seeing less of that these days; maybe a tighter snap to the cables - sata maybe can be banded for a straighter or on top of each other look - hide some of the bulge of the 24pin in back, but why bother ? HTPC ftw. Nice pix, too - I dunno bout white balance, but the colors pop, esp the red. As does the case's white.

Only question I have - why do I not see any cable to the vid card ? and pardon my ignorance, but I'm guessing that the vid card is pcb only so there's no fan noise .... I've probably seen that before without thinking why its pcb only without any attached cooling solution, guess the case fans are doing their job.


----------



## BritishBob

I have cable ties and new fans. Expect some minor adjustments on my rig within a few hours.

Previous.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Ok, so I finally got a decent camera to my rig. Got all my BitFenix spectre pros in now. Three 200mm fans and one 230mm fan that I had to ship in from Germany, because I couldn't find it in stock in the uk. In the process of fitting the fans i have lost my zip ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must change that brown tape for some black stuff, but computer is back in it's corner now. It's not coming out unless it really needs to.
> Damn look at that saggy card... Might need to get a support up there.






Too dark for phone photos, gonna have to wait for friend to wake up so I can steal his DSLR...

Only about 50% of these used. Some replaced others, and most I just moved.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I likes it ! The red, yellow highlights that compliment each other. I can see the effort put into arranging the cabling. Nicely done, no need to sleeve imo, 9/10 - IDE cable ! seeing less of that these days; maybe a tighter snap to the cables - sata maybe can be banded for a straighter or on top of each other look - hide some of the bulge of the 24pin in back, but why bother ? HTPC ftw. Nice pix, too - I dunno bout white balance, but the colors pop, esp the red. As does the case's white.
> Only question I have - why do I not see any cable to the vid card ? and pardon my ignorance, but I'm guessing that the vid card is pcb only so there's no fan noise .... I've probably seen that before without thinking why its pcb only without any attached cooling solution, guess the case fans are doing their job.


Thanks and the video card is a passive cooled HD5450 so no cables are needed to power it and it also doesn't get very hot since I mounted the fan in front of it. It doesn't reach over 35'C.


----------



## reborn624

What about mine management with this case? It's really hard :/




I'm thinking painting my case inside with black


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624*
> 
> What about mine management with this case? It's really hard :/
> 
> 
> I'm thinking painting my case inside with black


Good effort, the case does look rather hard to have really good cable management









Only tips I have are pull and cable tie the cables at the bottom a little lighter so they're less "messy" and pull the cables under the mobo a bit tighter aswell








Other than that, great work 9/10

And yeah, paint the inside of the case black, it would look much better than the stock grey colour in the HAF


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishie36*
> 
> I'm going head to head with sladesurfer!


This is a good one


----------



## Big-Pete

tuck the 4 pin harder.
hide the bottom molex
pull the ide square,
hide the yellow fan wire in the front.

thats me beign super picky! thas an awesome setup id give a 9.5 when its all done.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishie36*
> 
> I'm going head to head with sladesurfer!


looking good with thiose crazy stiff cables there







i give you a 9/10 for what you have to work with... 10/10 would be flatening the IDE, removing the sleeve on the 24 pin to pull it behind a little more, and maybe ,making something to cover the top bay would get an 11









EDIT: you could also turn your exaust fan and tuck the CPU cooler fan cable a little closer to the board if u wanted to go crazy


----------



## fg2chase

Here is mine


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Here is mine


space heater ahoy! dual 6990s! bro bet its warm where you are!


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> space heater ahoy! dual 6990s! bro bet its warm where you are!


OH yeah.... it stays pretty warm in my bedroom lol

also here is my server

how is the cabling here?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> OH yeah.... it stays pretty warm in my bedroom lol
> also here is my server
> how is the cabling here?


My head just exploded.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> My head just exploded.


mine imploded from the thought of just what will fill 30 TB on a home server


----------



## HulkMode

Mew build I just finished.
Pics taken at night sadly so not so great lighting.


----------



## eskamobob1

looks prity good... 9/10 or so here... the two things i would do is hide the cabled below your mobo and turn the h100 rad 180 so that it crosses over the mobo instead of empty case (looks better that way imo)

and i didnt take off for it cause iots external, but IPod cord is distracting


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Mew build I just finished.
> Pics taken at night sadly so not so great lighting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 Love it!


----------



## HulkMode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 10/10 Love it!


Why thank you!
I actually updated it a bit today and got some better pics.
This is how she will sit for a bit.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Why thank you!
> I actually updated it a bit today and got some better pics.
> This is how she will sit for a bit.


Much better 10/10 in wire and 10/10 in components you sir have a monster


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Much better 10/10 in wire and 10/10 in components you sir have a monster


sorry double post


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Why thank you!
> I actually updated it a bit today and got some better pics.
> This is how she will sit for a bit.


Can i have one of your 680's please?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Why thank you!
> I actually updated it a bit today and got some better pics.
> This is how she will sit for a bit.


looks much better







... 9.8/10... alll you have left is to sleeve your cables


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> OH yeah.... it stays pretty warm in my bedroom lol
> also here is my server
> how is the cabling here?


I did the best I could with the cables... there are just so many.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> I did the best I could with the cables... there are just so many.


yeah, from what i can see thats the best you can do with that case


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> yeah, from what i can see thats the best you can do with that case


haha no other consumer case would fit so many drives.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> haha no other consumer case would fit so many drives.


yep.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> haha no other consumer case would fit so many drives.


TX-10 maxed out


----------



## HulkMode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> looks much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 9.8/10... alll you have left is to sleeve your cables


One day, for now she rests as I need a break and my GF is on the verge of murdering me due to already having taken 2 full days to build, and rebuild and rebuild it again.


----------



## mahiv87

Here is my cable management. The header cables at the bottom are ugly but i really dont know what to do with them.


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Here is my cable management. The header cables at the bottom are ugly but i really dont know what to do with them.






As it is, 8/10.

Those little cables are easy. Route them directly behind the motherboard (where the stand-offs are) then have them coming out the bottom, and bent straight to the headers. I'd give you a 9/10 after that.


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> As it is, 8/10.
> Those little cables are easy. Route them directly behind the motherboard (where the stand-offs are) then have them coming out the bottom, and bent straight to the headers. I'd give you a 9/10 after that.


Awesome, thanks for the suggestion. I'll re-route those cables now.


----------



## saber101

i really cbf taking the back, cant find a full waterblock for 6870 if your wondering


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> TX-10 maxed out


ok an affordable one lol


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> i really cbf taking the back, cant find a full waterblock for 6870 if your wondering


what GPU is that


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> what GPU is that


From his sig rig - Powercolor HS 6870 1GB


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> what GPU is that


6870


----------



## Rognin

Other than that front audio cable (which I can do nothing with), what do you think?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Other than that front audio cable (which I can do nothing with), what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gorgeous, how much?







10/10

Heres mine...


----------



## johnvosh

9/10! Love the blue!

Not much more I can really do in this case. Will probably be switching it into a different one once I find one that I like and will fit the board! Any suggestions on how to tidy the cables up a bit more?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

for what you can do with that case. 8/10


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Other than that front audio cable (which I can do nothing with), what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


11/10

I want it


----------



## ikem

only pic i have so far, will add another better pic when i get home.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Why thank you!
> I actually updated it a bit today and got some better pics.
> This is how she will sit for a bit.


My only complaint is how ridiculously close the GFX cards are!
Your top card must be hotter than the sun!


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Other than that front audio cable (which I can do nothing with), what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












That is VERY impressive!


----------



## Zyro71

was


----------



## Moneo

Changed my case to the Arc Mini


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Changed my case to the Arc Mini


10/10. saw it on 4chan


----------



## Tabinhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Changed my case to the Arc Mini


10/10

Love that case =)

Might post some more pictures?


----------



## Idef1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> only pic i have so far, will add another better pic when i get home.


Kind of hard to rate the cabling, since all you can see on the picture is a PCIe and sata connector. But damn, that build is just up my alley - very nice indeed. Love it.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Changed my case to the Arc Mini


very nice looking build







... i hardly ever do this, but 10/10


----------



## Conspiracy

awesome stuff everyone.

just installed my new video card. wasnt sure how to arrange the cables and saw sever other people do it like this. sadly my cables arent as nice looking and sleeved as most of yall but heres my new arrangement


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> awesome stuff everyone.
> just installed my new video card. wasnt sure how to arrange the cables and saw sever other people do it like this. sadly my cables arent as nice looking and sleeved as most of yall but heres my new arrangement


Good effort, just a few things you could improve on.
Tighten up the PSU cables at the bottom and maybe run the front IO cables under your motherboard (if there is enough clearance to do so) and pull them tight to hide them.
Also, are you able to hide that fan wire at the top? It stands out a bit.

From what you've got though, 8/10


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> 10/10
> Love that case =)
> Might post some more pictures?


I will post some more when my Dominator GT ram and H100 arrive, it should be about a week.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> awesome stuff everyone.
> just installed my new video card. wasnt sure how to arrange the cables and saw sever other people do it like this. sadly my cables arent as nice looking and sleeved as most of yall but heres my new arrangement
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love it <3


----------



## jktmas

RATE?


----------



## BradleyW

7/10.


----------



## rck1984

600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Graphite 600T SE by Rck1984F, on Flickr

600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATE?


Preachin' to the choir







. Wiring for 14 fans, 2 fan controllers, and the usual stuff:



How it turned out (no need to rate unless you want to, it's been rated a couple pages ago):


----------



## HulkMode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> My only complaint is how ridiculously close the GFX cards are!
> Your top card must be hotter than the sun!


Not a whole lot I can do about that sadly :/
I will be looking into Water Cooling today to solve this issue, but for now it's not too horrible.
The top card reaches low 70's while gaming, which I suppose could be worse.


----------



## Big-Pete

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> Graphite 600T SE by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> 600T white edition by Rck1984F, on Flickr





shouldnt that saphire logo light up on the 7950?! other then that 10/10. loove 600Ts.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> shouldnt that saphire logo light up on the 7950?! other then that 10/10. loove 600Ts.


Thank you







no, the logo does not light up on the side, unfortunately.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, the logo does not light up on the side, unfortunately.


ah shame buddy







wish my 580 lit up somewhere







might have to get 3 80mm fans that light up lol!


----------



## paopaovocal

*Rate it again please*


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> *Rate it again please*


thats a 10/10 my friend


----------



## paopaovocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thats a 10/10 my friend


Thank you STU.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Good effort, just a few things you could improve on.
> Tighten up the PSU cables at the bottom and maybe run the front IO cables under your motherboard (if there is enough clearance to do so) and pull them tight to hide them.
> Also, are you able to hide that fan wire at the top? It stands out a bit.
> From what you've got though, 8/10


thanks. ill try those IO wires soon. still trying to figure out the PSU cable its way long for the size of my case and very like stiff to adjust but ill see if i can stretch it out and fit more the the excess behind the mobo so that all the wires at the bottom look straight and arent looking like they do now lol


----------



## MichaelJustin

My first attempt with a new case and PSU, waiting for tubings and some fittings to arrive then I'll post the new rig with blocks and everything, enjoy!









still finishing up on sleeving but can't get the molex to come out without tools so waiting on those tools so I can finish the sleeving, if you want to sleeve without tools PM me, it's easy apart from molex pins...


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Why thank you!
> I actually updated it a bit today and got some better pics.
> This is how she will sit for a bit.


Are you using a fan controller for those fans? Oh and nice cables


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelJustin*
> 
> My first attempt with a new case and PSU, waiting for tubings and some fittings to arrive then I'll post the new rig with blocks and everything, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still finishing up on sleeving but can't get the molex to come out without tools so waiting on those tools so I can finish the sleeving, if you want to sleeve without tools PM me, it's easy apart from molex pins...


Wow ! those mixed cables are flashing from the pix like some kinda interstellar *blast* !! .... I know its a work in progress, but run your start up cables behind the mobo; run the sata cabling from the psu under the custom cables, and use the grommets to hide that sata cabling. Or even better, slip the sata cabling thru the rom bay side cutouts, hiding them as much as you can. I see some cabling showing thru the right panel to the left of the h/d cage, and your rear fan wire ? can it be tied down ? along the edge of the rad ? Likewise the corsair cpu fan, even tho you say you're going with water block ,,,, yay ! you'll love it ! and you will be stimulatin the economEE !

7.5/10 for first try.


----------



## olebakk

First real attempt at some custom cables (120cm!). Not the best handywork, but they are for one of my servers so looks isn't primary concern. I have 12 of them planned so I guess it will get better in time...


----------



## olebakk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> OH yeah.... it stays pretty warm in my bedroom lol
> also here is my server
> how is the cabling here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> haha no other consumer case would fit so many drives.


I've had 18 drives (17x 3,5 + 1x 2,5) in a PC-A71FB. I now have 2 servers as it got a bit crowded. I will update with pictures as soon as my modding efforts progress. You should benefit swapping out your SATA power cables with custom ones (like my previous post) and perhaps going with a SAS controller and SFF-8087 cables...


----------



## HulkMode

And one more update.
Yes I am using a fan controller by the way.

As if it wasn't ridiculous enough, here we have it.

Watercooling next.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> And one more update.
> Yes I am using a fan controller by the way.
> As if it wasn't ridiculous enough, here we have it.
> Watercooling next.


You bought another one?!?







now wheres mine?


----------



## HulkMode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> You bought another one?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now wheres mine?


Haha, let me see how much this loop will cost me before I run around buying GPU's for people


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Haha, let me see how much this loop will cost me before I run around buying GPU's for people


Haha well you could give me your GTX 680 :d


----------



## Badwrench

Cleaned it up a bit more:


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Cleaned it up a bit more:


looks prity good... only thing i would realy say is to see if you can get the GPU cable to make a nice looking arc (like teh 24-pin does)... other then that, not sure what else you could do with that case







9/10 here


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't really feel comfortable rating...I've been "out of the game" for awhile now. Just wanted to see if I could get an opinion on my cabling in my Shinobi XL.

The car is inside to weigh down the false floor thingy, which is unfinished. The floor is made of suede, and needs to be stitched (not even sure of stitching design yet), and some other things, but I was test fitting it and thought it looked kind of cool with the car in there too.



Also, the car is dusty...I might clean it and leave it in there once the floor is done


----------



## HPE1000

Sweet 599 gtb bro!









9/10 from what I can see.




I think these are my most recent. You are seeing ~4 hours or more of cable management!

I have since cut the ties holding the tubes down, just in case it was causing too much stress, but I dont think it was, so I might put them back on.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Sweet 599 gtb bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10 from what I can see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are my most recent. You are seeing ~4 hours or more of cable management!
> I have since cut the ties holding the tubes down, just in case it was causing too much stress, but I dont think it was, so I might put them back on.


Looking great bro!


----------



## ikem

some better pics. One under natural light, and one with an added lamp. I need to get out and get this is a photo booth....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> some better pics. One under natural light, and one with an added lamp. I need to get out and get this is a photo booth....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> some better pics. One under natural light, and one with an added lamp. I need to get out and get this is a photo booth....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You don't need a photo booth, you can make one youself!!









Couple of lamps and a spacious room is all you really need...


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> You don't need a photo booth, you can make one youself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of lamps and a spacious room is all you really need...


not much space in the apartment. I will plly just take pics down at the station. Nice gray concrete as a background.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> some better pics. One under natural light, and one with an added lamp. I need to get out and get this is a photo booth....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm always so jealous when I see your rig, I wish mine looked that good. 10/10 easy. Quick question, how do the TPC-812s do? I've heard a lot of mixed reviews.


----------



## octiny

Just finished up my new MATX build with the Silverstone FT03B, the cabling was a bit of a challenge compared to my other full size builds but I think it came out alright









I modified the wires on the Matrix 7970 so the LED stays red the entire time, no matter the load. Also I wanted to mention that I think Corsair did a bang up job on the new H60, really like the looks of it compared to the older version. Although I did have to paint the magnetic bracket and screws that came with it, didn't like the mirrored finish.


----------



## HPE1000

sexy!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Just finished up my new MATX build with the Silverstone FT03B, the cabling was a bit of a challenge compared to my other full size builds but I think it came out alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modified the wires on the Matrix 7970 so the LED stays red the entire time, no matter the load. Also I wanted to mention that I think Corsair did a bang up job on the new H60, really like the looks of it compared to the older version. Although I did have to paint the magnetic bracket and screws that came with it, didn't like the mirrored finished.






mother of god


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I'm always so jealous when I see your rig, I wish mine looked that good. 10/10 easy. Quick question, how do the TPC-812s do? I've heard a lot of mixed reviews.


they keep these cpus at 40C while folding.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Just finished up my new MATX build with the Silverstone FT03B, the cabling was a bit of a challenge compared to my other full size builds but I think it came out alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modified the wires on the Matrix 7970 so the LED stays red the entire time, no matter the load. Also I wanted to mention that I think Corsair did a bang up job on the new H60, really like the looks of it compared to the older version. Although I did have to paint the magnetic bracket and screws that came with it, didn't like the mirrored finish.


truly amazing... literally not a single suggestion... even the wires tucked away on the righ look nice... 10/10 and truly deserved here


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> sexy!


Thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> mother of god


Hahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> truly amazing... literally not a single suggestion... even the wires tucked away on the righ look nice... 10/10 and truly deserved here


Thanks! Much appreciated.

It was really hard getting everything tucked neatly away in a small case like this especially since nearly every cable has a sleeved extension connected to it, but I'm a sucker for clean looks.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Thanks man!
> Hahaha
> Thanks! Much appreciated.
> It was really hard getting everything tucked neatly away in a small case like this especially since nearly every cable has a sleeved extension connected to it, but I'm a sucker for clean looks.


lol.. same heer, and i must say you pulled it off well... think ive only ever givent 2 other 10s to not heavily modded cases, but that took enough work and had enough charm in its own right


----------



## OverClocker55

That new H60 looks a lot better than the old one.!


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> That new H60 looks a lot better than the old one.!


They finally got rid of that awful tubing, I'm so happy!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> They finally got rid of that awful tubing, I'm so happy!


i still have the old version







wonder if they'll trade?


----------



## axipher

And 6 month temporary bench setup in a hotel suite :S


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And 6 month temporary bench setup in a hotel suite :S
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1105783/






desk/10


----------



## snipekill2445

Well I got my new stuff today, the Switch 810, Asus mobo and 3570K. But now I need to send the motherboard back cause the on board sound is faulty. But this is what it looked like


----------



## lawndart

Well here is mine I know I have a little cleaning up to do on it but it looks much better than it did before..

LawnDart


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> 
> Well here is mine I know I have a little cleaning up to do on it but it looks much better than it did before..
> LawnDart


cables need a bit of work down the bottom but not bad apart from that. Sorry but i think you colour combinations look awfull


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> cables need a bit of work down the bottom but not bad apart from that. Sorry but i think you colour combinations look awfull


+1

Here are my cables


----------



## HPE1000

Most recent cable management





Spoiler: More pics









I ordered a desktop storage drive last night, and it should get here sometime soon, but it will fit.


Spoiler: OLD Desktop HDD does fit







I dont think 1/2 of you will realize how difficult it is to pull of what I have done as far as the management!


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Most recent cable management
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a desktop storage drive last night, and it should get here sometime soon, but it will fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OLD Desktop HDD does fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think 1/2 of you will realize how difficult it is to pull of what I have done as far as the management!


I think you're generalizing a little too much. We are on an enthusiast forum afterall.

You also really really need to sleeve those cables... they're killing the look of the SFF.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> I think you're generalizing a little too much. We are on an enthusiast forum afterall.
> You also really really need to sleeve those cables... they're killing the look of the SFF.


idk if I sleeved, I would want to shorted the cables, and apparently that isnt all that easy.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> idk if I sleeved, I would want to shorted the cables, and apparently that isnt all that easy.


Scared of a challenge are we?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Scared of a challenge are we?


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


You'll need:
-22AWG wires (you could bring it up to 24AWG)
-Crimping tool
-ATX pins
-Pin removal tool
-Sleeving
-Heat shrink
-Patience
-Time

Step 1:
Decide the lenght you want the cables to be. Cut the wires (the spare roll, not the current wires in the rig).

Step 2:
Crimp all the connectors to the pre-cut wires

Step 3:
Sleeve all the wires

Step 4:
Take out one wire at a time from the ATX 24 pin and replace with one you made.

Step 5:
Profit!

See, it just takes time, patience and the other half of the people who do understand how much time you spent getting that rig cleaned up to give you ideas.

Get her done!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> You'll need:
> -22AWG wires (you could bring it up to 24AWG)
> -Crimping tool
> -ATX pins
> -Pin removal tool
> -Sleeving
> -Heat shrink
> -Patience
> -Time
> Step 1:
> Decide the lenght you want the cables to be. Cut the wires (the spare roll, not the current wires in the rig).
> Step 2:
> Crimp all the connectors to the pre-cut wires
> Step 3:
> Sleeve all the wires
> Step 4:
> Take out one wire at a time from the ATX 24 pin and replace with one you made.
> Step 5:
> Profit!
> See, it just takes time, patience and the other half of the people who do understand how much time you spent getting that rig cleaned up to give you ideas.
> Get her done!


Maybe in the future, just not right now! Thanks


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Step 5:
> Profit!
> See, it just takes time, patience and the other half of the people who do understand how much time you spent getting that rig cleaned up to give you ideas.
> Get her done!


No doubt you're an experienced sleever, but to be fair to HPE1000, it's a bit different sleeving a fully modular AX850 than the tiny non-modular ST45SF. Extensions wouldn't help the look, so you have to open the unit and get the sleeve inside it for a clean look. It's horrible and cramped in there, with several caps in the way as well. All the wires come out of a little hole no bigger than the end of your thumb.



I've only ever seen one guy able to sleeve this PSU nicely, and that was Simon Laine, see build log.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> No doubt you're an experienced sleever, but to be fair to HPE1000, it's a bit different sleeving a fully modular AX850 than the tiny non-modular ST45SF. Extensions wouldn't help the look, so you have to open the unit and get the sleeve inside it for a clean look. It's horrible and cramped in there, with several caps in the way as well. All the wires come out of a little hole no bigger than the end of your thumb.
> 
> I've only ever seen one guy able to sleeve this PSU nicely, and that was Simon Laine, see build log.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a beautiful PSU. And no doubt it is hard. but if the hole is a problem, there's an easy fix - just make a bigger hole







. I'm not a very practiced sleever, but I've done a little bit, and I've done PSU mods. Before I had the tools and knowledge of sleeving, I bought sleeved extensions and shortened the original wires by cutting, twisting, and heatshrinking them. I also cut a hole on the side of the PSU so I could reroute my wires and relocate my PSU to under the 5.25" bays. Things can be done.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> if the hole is a problem, there's an easy fix - just make a bigger hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Unfortunately, even if you open the hole, there is a large heatsink and some caps blocking the way. You can see in Laine's build that he could make the hole only big enough for some of the cables, and used a junction box elsewhere in his build to split off the rest of the cables.


----------



## Phelan

Ahh, fair enough.


----------



## ekg84

Just put this Core 1000 build together for my little nephew, rate please but dont forget - this case has no cable management whatsoever


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just put this Core 1000 build together for my little nephew, rate please but dont forget - this case has no cable management whatsoever


I like it. Everything is open and well-organized, which is often just as good as hiding everything from view.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just put this Core 1000 build together for my little nephew, rate please but dont forget - this case has no cable management whatsoever


Nice work with this case! 9/10

Here's a build I did for my boss, a budget work/office pc using the very same case. Please rate


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Nice work with this case! 9/10
> Here's a build I did for my boss, a budget work/office pc using the very same case. Please rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's quite humbling considering what you've built before (MKG). 9/10 cause it isn't sleeved and I know you can do it.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just put this Core 1000 build together for my little nephew, rate please but dont forget - this case has no cable management whatsoever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Nice work with this case! 9/10
> Here's a build I did for my boss, a budget work/office pc using the very same case. Please rate


Both 10/10 Love the Core 1000. Just wish mine was cleaner


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just put this Core 1000 build together for my little nephew, rate please but dont forget - this case has no cable management whatsoever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Nice work with this case! 9/10
> Here's a build I did for my boss, a budget work/office pc using the very same case. Please rate


Both Awesome


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@bob808*

The shape you put in your cables are awsome, that's great cable management. With zipties and everything









9/10 Because its sad that CPU power extension is so distracting.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just put this Core 1000 build together for my little nephew, rate please but dont forget - this case has no cable management whatsoever






but you did a nice clean looking rig, the way you held up the cables gave attitude of it's own without sleeving at all.

10/10 easily


----------



## estabya

Here's how mine looks after I threw in the Antec 620 cooler. It's still a little rough but I'm happy with it.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> but you did a nice clean looking rig, the way you held up the cables gave attitude of it's own without sleeving at all.
> 10/10 easily


Thank you!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how mine looks after I threw in the Antec 620 cooler. It's still a little rough but I'm happy with it.


9/10 Sleeve Cables


----------



## sectionsone

Hello please comment my frend build. Thank you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Hello please comment my frend build. Thank you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10

that looks great! considering the space looks limited to stash and keep excess cable out of the way i think you did great. the photos are a little dark on my screen but you can still see what important. looks like that case is a challenge for cable management and hiding them all









also did you do all that for you friend? like sleeving the cables and everything? if so we totally need to be friends so you can make my computer look like that


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Hello please comment my frend build. Thank you


looks great, very clean despite the fact i'm not a big fan of these thermaltake cases.
How are the temps on that cpu with a single 120 rad?


----------



## rafety58

I was bored, so I decide to redo my rats nest of a wiring job. At least I can close the rear side panel now, without having to sit on it.
I think I got it about as good as I can, other than moving on to a modular psu


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> I was bored, so I decide to redo my rats nest of a wiring job. At least I can close the rear side panel now, without having to sit on it.
> I think I got it about as good as I can, other than moving on to a modular psu






i say 7/10 could be cleaner. soz


----------



## sectionsone

Here my Fractal Arc Mini newest build, please give rate and comment.
Quote:


> *Specifications:*
> *Chassis :* Fractal Design Arc Mini
> *Processor :* Intel 3960X
> *Motherboard :* Asus ROG Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011
> *VGA :* ASUS ROG Matrix Platinum GTX 580
> *Memory :* Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Black PC12800 16GB (4X4GB) - CML16GX3M4A1600C9 LP
> *HSF :* Prolimatech Black Megahelm
> *Fans :* 3 x Corsair AF120, 2 x Corsair SP120, 2 x Corsair AF140
> *Power Supply :* Seasonic X660W
> *SSD :* 2 x Corsair Force GT 120GB SATA III as RAID0
> *HDD :* WDC Black 1TB SATA III
> *ODD :*Silverstone SOD02 Slot In + Silverstone FP58 Black
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: black sleeve


----------



## MetallicAcid

^ Great work mate!

10/10 from me


----------



## Onex

Got myself a bigger case comments?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Got myself a bigger case comments?


Nice PSU! I have the same one. 7.78/10. Pull the cables tighter, and maybe sleeve them? Your choice there of course. Diggin' the multicolor LED zones.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Got myself a bigger case comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PSU! I have the same one. 7.78/10. Pull the cables tighter, and maybe sleeve them? Your choice there of course. Diggin' the multicolor LED zones.
Click to expand...

Thanks my old psu died on me so I picked this one up and decided to get a case too. The multi color LEDs was actually by accident,







just that the power on indicator was stupidly bright and i have this one bootleg coolermaster fan. I didnt notice till I took the pic.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Good evening, gents!










This is one of the workstation builds I get to crank out at work. Regarding its cable management, it was designed for easy replacement of components while providing as little obstruction of airflow as possible. For this reason, the 8pin CPU cable couldn't be routed behind the mobo tray since it wouldn't be possible to remove the PSU without taking the mobo off.

Specs:
AMD FX4100
ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
8GB G.Skill DDR3-1600
AMD HD5450 1GB
Corsair CX430W v2.3 PSU
120GB SanDisk SF-2281 SSD
LG DVD+/-RW
CoolerMaster Elite 430 Black


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

due to the lack of cable management features. i say an easy 10/10 this build is as neat as physically possible for this case. clap clap for you sir !


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Good evening, gents!
> This is one of the workstation builds I get to crank out at work.


nice build! Curious, how large of a company is this or how many of these workstations do you have to build?

From a enthusiast standpoint i'd love to spec and build machines for our staff but supporting them just isnt feasible (RMAs, etc. unless i have a handful of stand by machines for a quick swap out), not to mention i'd have to build 150 of these single handedly lol









10/10 because that's a lot of work, and having to be consistent.

anyways, so we're not OT, here's mine (nothing fancy):


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> And one more update.
> Yes I am using a fan controller by the way.
> As if it wasn't ridiculous enough, here we have it.
> Watercooling next.


What fan controller? Looks good BTW.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Well I got my new stuff today, the Switch 810, Asus mobo and 3570K. But now I need to send the motherboard back cause the on board sound is faulty. But this is what it looked like


I don't like the way that GPU PCB is twisted. Is the GPU seated correctly at the PCIe motherboard connector?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Hello please comment my frend build. Thank you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sleeving is really good. Is that custom sleeved? I give it a 9.75/10 just because I am jealous. (seriously it is a 10/10)

EDIT: Dang it, I triple posted. I hope you're not mad guys.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










10/10 Looks great to me.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 Looks great to me.


agreed.

jump on "Aussie OCN hot tub" OC55


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> agreed.
> jump on "Aussie OCN hot tub" OC55


Hot Tub incoming!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I don't like the way that GPU PCB is twisted. Is the GPU seated correctly at the PCIe motherboard connector?


Yep. It's just the card, it just sits like that for some reason -__-

It doesn't help that I took that photo on a slight angle either lol


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Yep. It's just the card, it just sits like that for some reason -__-
> It doesn't help that I took that photo on a slight angle either lol


It just bugs me, that's all. I hope it won't break.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> It just bugs me, that's all. I hope it won't break.


Oh it's not THAT bad. Trust me, it's only flexing behind the PCI-E slot, the part that actually connected is fine.

I can't wait for my 7950 none-the-less


----------



## OverClocker55

Rate my builds :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1324488/my-desk-setups-and-rigs


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate my builds :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324488/my-desk-setups-and-rigs


pffft 3/10 FOR ALL OF THEM

i kid ofc 10/10


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> pffft 3/10 FOR ALL OF THEM
> i kid ofc 10/10


Well the main rigs I did try but the budget ones.. Well I gave up...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well the main rigs I did try but the budget ones.. Well I gave up...


no one cares about budget rigs.


----------



## Mr357




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*


just bunch up the nearing cables a bit more. and hiding them a bit better would help also.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> just bunch up the nearing cables a bit more. and hiding them a bit better would help also.


Please tell me you're kidding


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Please tell me you're kidding


WE NO KID


----------



## socketus

I'd run the startup cables behind the mobo. Dunno what he means by the 'nearing' cables. Since 10/10 ratings seem to be awarded - sometimes - by how much tying off the cables there are, I'd say that this thread is dominated by a sado-masochistic trait - cables in bondage !

You could zip tie the psu cables, that'd look nice. And same for the cables going to your rom. One trick is to run the rom cables thru the side vents of the rom tray. Not sure how to handle those Corsair w/c wires but to bind them too ! 8.5/10 as is


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'd run the startup cables behind the mobo. Dunno what he means by the 'nearing' cables. Since 10/10 ratings seem to be awarded - sometimes - by how much tying off the cables there are, I'd say that this thread is dominated by a sado-masochistic trait - cables in bondage !
> You could zip tie the psu cables, that'd look nice. And same for the cables going to your rom. One trick is to run the rom cables thru the side vents of the rom tray. Not sure how to handle those Corsair w/c wires but to bind them too ! 8.5/10 as is


Trust me, I did plenty of zip-tying. They're all at the back, cleanly out of sight. I'm not sure what you mean by "rom" cables though. Are you talking about the SATA cables?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Trust me, I did plenty of zip-tying. They're all at the back, cleanly out of sight. I'm not sure what you mean by "rom" cables though. Are you talking about the SATA cables?


yah, those sata cables. well, i'm just sayin from what i've seen in this thread, the psu cables being tied is actually very neat. I believe there's an example a few pages back. I'm not gonna say SLEEVE EM ! but I'll re-rate - 9/10

Here it is - check it out - you might like it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/24050#post_18543050


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*






......show off


----------



## saber101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


nice








10/10
best watercooling setup so far


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 Can you take more showing the entire case instead of the side?


----------



## socketus

Don't think you're gonna see much more, not in that switch

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/31260#post_18537553


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 10/10 Can you take more showing the entire case instead of the side?


I will take some more Photos. Just so nub on using DSLR. Still using Auto Mode.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I will take some more Photos. Just so nub on using DSLR. Still using Auto Mode.


nothing wrong with using auto mode







the biggest thing that helps photos look better is lighting. using some desk lamps angled towards your computer make a big difference over just using flash or ambient light.

this thread is pretty useful as well as the sticky threads in the photo section

http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig

http://www.overclock.net/f/266/photography


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> nice build! Curious, how large of a company is this or how many of these workstations do you have to build?
> From a enthusiast standpoint i'd love to spec and build machines for our staff but supporting them just isnt feasible (RMAs, etc. unless i have a handful of stand by machines for a quick swap out), not to mention i'd have to build 150 of these single handedly lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 because that's a lot of work, and having to be consistent.


The company is super-small, but we build these for our clients when they need replacement workstations. I think I've built nearly 70 in the past 12 months.

Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> due to the lack of cable management features. i say an easy 10/10 this build is as neat as physically possible for this case. clap clap for you sir !


Thanks!


----------



## XAslanX

Best I can do with this case:


----------



## socketus

I'm curious as to how you came across that case - I don't think or see Xigmateks here in the plains states. I'd give you a *8/10* only coz it aint sleeved; you have gone about as far as you can possibly go with that case. Maybe a bit tighter tying of that top set of cables so it more closely resembles a cylinder. Same thing goes for the sata cables - can they be tied up ?


----------



## audioholic

I still need to redo my sleeving but I am looking more for locations and any other suggestions.
Also I know the 670 PCB looks super warped in these pics, which it was, but it is now straight


----------



## eskamobob1

8/10 or so... nothing actualy wrong with it, it just looks sloppy... it may be the shadows... would you mind posting a pic w/ back pannel on?


----------



## MODISK

I'll play


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MODISK*
> 
> I'll play


lol... looks good, but can we get a straight on pick? cant tell if ur hiding any cables with the camera angle


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to redo my sleeving but I am looking more for locations and any other suggestions.
> Also I know the 670 PCB looks super warped in these pics, which it was, but it is now straight


That poor graphics card, but you said you fixed it, so all is well


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is the best i got do with my skill camera wise








SSD Should have been mounted a bit higher but forgot RAD was there


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This is the best i got do with my skill camera wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD Should have been mounted a bit higher but forgot RAD was there


0/10... i see no wires to rate


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm curious as to how you came across that case - I don't think or see Xigmateks here in the plains states. I'd give you a *8/10* only coz it aint sleeved; you have gone about as far as you can possibly go with that case. Maybe a bit tighter tying of that top set of cables so it more closely resembles a cylinder. Same thing goes for the sata cables - can they be tied up ?


The case has been on newegg for a while now. bought mine over a year ago for $30 shipped http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811815004 Don't really care much for individually sleeved wires, just makes it look more messy, prefer them to be fully sleeved under one for each type of connector. I reshaped the cables up top and they look a lot better, I've already done all I can for the Sata cables. Anyway, here's my other machine:


----------



## socketus

Well Done ! 10/10 on that antec .. I see what you mean by done with the sata, lil buggers are all wrapped up


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*






showoff..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> showoff..


----------



## socketus

still have the Yeyo scarface side panel ? missing that about now


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*






showoff....


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Guess no one rates anymore.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Guess no one rates anymore.


I'd give it a 9/10 - very clean, ahhh, pix aren't clickable for larger size.

your build ? have you seen those modsmart 3 and 4 wire clamps ? People are using them on their 24 pin and graphics card cables for alignment/stricture. Very binding


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: 9/10, I can see fan wires...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*








Spoiler: 8.5/10, need to tighten those GPU cables



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MODISK*








Spoiler: 10/10, put simply, astonishing!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*








Spoiler: 9/10, for how good you've gotten it with a case like that!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*








Spoiler: 10/10, looks amazingly good



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*








Spoiler: 10/10, Great work!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*








Spoiler: 0/10, um, need's some cable management work done IMHO!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


What even is cable management?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> What even is cable management?


----------



## MetallicAcid

snap


----------



## ShineGraphics

I was waiting for that









I admit defeat...


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to redo my sleeving but I am looking more for locations and any other suggestions.
> Also I know the 670 PCB looks super warped in these pics, which it was, but it is now straight


I give this a 9/10

Do you keep reusing the corsair from video card to video card? Did that thing come with everything you needed for it to fit onto the card and will it fit whatever card come next? That interests me quiet a bit. I've been thinking about getting a universal gpu block but that may be a better route since it will leave my CPU loop all to the CPU.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what case is that?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> what case is that?


White 500R.


----------



## HPE1000

Here is mine after I installed my desktop drive last night.




No gpu right now as I am in no rush because this computer is just overkill for surfing the web and doing school work, games at 720p now, but I will get a gtx670 soon.
All the pictures


Spoiler: Here


















p.s. Stop telling me to sleeve the psu!









I ghetto rigged the hdd mount, but it works great.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> White 500R.


ty


----------



## Tabinhu

Great work HPE1000!
Impressive for such a small case.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## givmedew

Doesn't get much cleaner. I have no interest in doing the sleeves on every wire thing, I do not like the way it looks.

My other PC does not have a window so I didn't put much work into cable management. The tube management I did a good job on just in case I put a window on this case.



Lastly is this


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*


10/10 Beautiful


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Are those PSU cables individually sleeved, or did you just cut off the braiding on the cables?


----------



## socketus

That's how Corsair psus - ax line, at least - comes with their cabling.


----------



## Atham

I have an AX750. But my cables are braided together into a fat chunk like here:


----------



## OverClocker55

Maybe newer/older AX versions?


----------



## Moneo

I swapped out my cooler to a H100 and plan on picking up Corsairs new AX 860i to fix my blue psu issue.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> 
> I swapped out my cooler to a H100 and plan on picking up Corsairs new AX 860i to fix my blue psu issue.


until then why not just peel the sticker off? I pulled it off of my tx750 and it looks much cleaner









but anyways 10/10. clean.


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> until then why not just peel the sticker off? I pulled it off of my tx750 and it looks much cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but anyways 10/10. clean.


I've been debating that but it will be only a couple weeks before I will get it, and peeling the sticker off wont fix the blue modular connectors. Thanks for the rating


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have an AX750. But my cables are braided together into a fat chunk like here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see what Corsair is doing with their cables - they've extended the bare cabling - the big uni-sleeve is still there, but now the visible cabling is all black, no more rainbow.
And it appears to be limited to the new AXi line. Check it out in the pix, look closely for the uni-sleeve. The sata power cables aren't uni-sleeved at all, however.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Are those PSU cables individually sleeved, or did you just cut off the braiding on the cables?


Yeah i cut it off. I hated it + the 6+2 Pin looks bad when its not being used. This way it looks need.

Today i will be ordering some more fitting to make the loop look even better.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah i cut it off. I hated it + the 6+2 Pin looks bad when its not being used. This way it looks need.
> Today i will be ordering some more fitting to make the loop look even better.


That's you doing that ! oh wow ! I've been noticing in some pix the same black cables on the Corsairs and not really paying attention. Is it just this build that you've cut off the braiding ? Looks great. Need to spread that technique more, looks way cooler.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> That's you doing that ! oh wow ! I've been noticing in some pix the same black cables on the Corsairs and not really paying attention. Is it just this build that you've cut off the braiding ? Looks great. Need to spread that technique more, looks way cooler.


I got the idea from someone with a CM 840 case. This way the cables are soft and easily bendable. It does not void warranty since PSU is full modular. If you build the PC without cables you would. Single sleeved cables look good when taking pictures out of the system but once you start bending them i think they look bad.


----------



## socketus

You know you're right ! We've all seen the tricks that people have come up with - tying the singles together in a knit - plastic clamps, velcro clamps, etc - they may look great in a DLSR pic, all blown up, but in real life, they're a pain to get them to look natural and flowing. It can be done, but not all of us are that obsessed. Makes me wanna buy a Corsair psu and replace my Seasonic


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You know you're right ! We've all seen the tricks that people have come up with - tying the singles together in a knit - plastic clamps, velcro clamps, etc - they may look great in a DLSR pic, all blown up, but in real life, they're a pain to get them to look natural and flowing. It can be done, but not all of us are that obsessed. Makes me wanna buy a Corsair psu and replace my Seasonic


Well if you go to the effort of getting single sleeved cables u want them to look at their best.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> 
> I swapped out my cooler to a H100 and plan on picking up Corsairs new AX 860i to fix my blue psu issue.


i could do with a new psu! and if your being a tart then ill gladly take that psu off you









also pics of 2500k/gtx670/phantom coming shortly.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> i could do with a new psu! and if your being a tart then ill gladly take that psu off you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also pics of 2500k/gtx670/phantom coming shortly.


An 860i hey? Forgive me but what do the 'i' variants actually do?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Rate my cables!
The fan adapter in the bottom right corner is for my side panel fan.
I'm aware of the horrible situation of my pci power cables, but I'll be getting extenders soon hopefully.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 
> Rate my cables!
> The fan adapter in the bottom right corner is for my side panel fan.
> I'm aware of the horrible situation of my pci power cables, but I'll be getting extenders soon hopefully.


im in hte same boat with short ass cables! my 8 pin/pcies are all short!
not bad work tho!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> An 860i hey? Forgive me but what do the 'i' variants actually do?


from the product page:

Corsair AXi Digital ATX PSU: complete digital controlThe revolutionary AXi Series PSUs are the first desktop PC power supplies to use digital (DSP) control and Corsair Link to bring you an unprecedented level of monitoring and performance customization. The DSP in the AX860i makes on-the-fly adjustments for incredibly tight voltage regulation, 80 PLUS® Platinum Efficiency, and clean, stable power.


----------



## ShineGraphics

This case has pretty much 0 cable management options...

























(bit dark..sorry :/ )









and the back


----------



## Jimbags

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> This case has pretty much 0 cable management options...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bit dark..sorry :/ )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back





make some cable management then (mod it!)








nice job considering the circumstances


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> This case has pretty much 0 cable management options...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bit dark..sorry :/ )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back


Yah, what Jimbags said - I'd rate your black box as a 8/10 - there's always room for improvement ... but you've got the cables out of the airflow, all bound up. I see you have a Phantom - wanna rate that ?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> from the product page:
> Corsair AXi Digital ATX PSU: complete digital controlThe revolutionary AXi Series PSUs are the first desktop PC power supplies to use digital (DSP) control and Corsair Link to bring you an unprecedented level of monitoring and performance customization. The DSP in the AX860i makes on-the-fly adjustments for incredibly tight voltage regulation, 80 PLUS® Platinum Efficiency, and clean, stable power.


So apart from platinum status and 10 more watts corsair link is the only real advantage?


----------



## socketus

Yah it appears so, I dunno about that hyper marketing **** they put out. DSP I'm sure is real, tho.

And there's a $30 bump - the i series psu isn't available yet, from what I can't find








Well apart from the ax1200 i - which is $50 over the ax1200.

Here's the Guru's take on the 860i

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_ax860i_psu_review,1.html


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah, what Jimbags said - I'd rate your black box as a 8/10 - there's always room for improvement ... but you've got the cables out of the airflow, all bound up. I see you have a Phantom - wanna rate that ?


I got a rating on it a while ago, but I'm getting a new PSU soon so I'll post it up for a rate once I get it and re-do the cable management









Cheers for the rate though!


----------



## vrhunski

my cable mess








http://basepic.com/images.php?di=ZQEX


----------



## Billy_5110

well made case would help you with it :O


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah it appears so, I dunno about that hyper marketing **** they put out. DSP I'm sure is real, tho.
> And there's a $30 bump - the i series psu isn't available yet, from what I can't find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well apart from the ax1200 i - which is $50 over the ax1200.
> Here's the Guru's take on the 860i
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_ax860i_psu_review,1.html


Makes me think how much of a hype DSP is and how much advantage it has over "analog" psu's. Just had a quick look at that link and it looks like a promising new technology. Will have a full read later. Dont think it'll be worth upgrading my regular ax850 though, maybe in the future. As i care not for corsair link, its just the higher efficiency and DSP will be the things i want. Nice to see the connections on the psu are labelled now, not that it was too hard to figure out before. Also I prefer the gold lettering on the current ax series rather than the red on the I series.


----------



## 02ssei

Watched the lutro0 paracord sleeveless guide and did my practice extension. Was my first time so I have to work on getting all the sleeves really tight. It was really easy though.


----------



## octiny

Devil 7990 arrived so I had to do a little rearranging with the cables since the card is 12.4 inches! Close to the height of it's MATX case









Added another PCIE cable, and also sleeved the tiny pw/reset etc cables since they were feeling left out.

Pretty much just tinkered around with stuff, and I think it came out alright all things considered









Temps are great for the 7990 by the way


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Devil 7990 arrived so I had to do a little rearranging with the cables since the card is 12.4 inches! Close to the height of it's MATX case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added another PCIE cable, and also sleeved the tiny pw/reset etc cables since they were feeling left out.
> Pretty much just tinkered around with stuff, and I think it came out alright all things considered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great for the 7990 by the way


10/10 you've done the FT03 justice - should post it to Silverstone's facebook gallery


----------



## Yukss

great cable management



also

seeying your loop carfully is pump outlet to gpu, cpu, rad, and reservoir, you can use less tubing and also look wayyy better to use the rigth bottom inlet of gpu waterblock and the left upper outlet straigth to the cpu inlet--


----------



## thomasf94

Haven't had time to get threaded cables, but here's what I've done with the default psu cables:


----------



## marduke83

Not the best photo, and it was before I neatened it up a bit more. I'm still yet to pull it apart again to fit the white braided cables, When I do I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## TwinFrozrIII

I recently found this forum and I have found so much useful information on here!







It's definitely helped me in making my rig more presentable and neat while learning the ins and outs of the hardware/components.

I built this rig about 2 years ago. Just recently upgraded the GPU so obviously, I caught the mod bug










Added individually sleeved cables and did some cable management as well as purchased an SSD (there is a loose cord on the back fan attached to the rad - it's more hidden now)


















For future plans, I plan on upgrading the rad fans for the 620 to 2x Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition Fans and possibly replacing the top 200mm fan to 2x GT AP-15s. Thoughts? I'm not too worried about the noise. Currently, these are my temps according to SpeedFan 4.45









I'm not entirely sure why 'Temp:' reads -128C...something is obviously wrong or the sensor is broken.

Also, a question to you fellow PC owners. I'm having some trouble on deciding whether I want the rear fan setup as an intake or exhaust. Currently, the front fan is intake, the top fan is exhaust, the rear is intake and the bottom fan is blowing air up.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinFrozrIII*
> 
> I recently found this forum and I have found so much useful information on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely helped me in making my rig more presentable and neat while learning the ins and outs of the hardware/components.
> I built this rig about 2 years ago. Just recently upgraded the GPU so obviously, I caught the mod bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added individually sleeved cables and did some cable management as well as purchased an SSD (there is a loose cord on the back fan attached to the rad - it's more hidden now)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For future plans, I plan on upgrading the rad fans for the 620 to 2x Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition Fans and possibly replacing the top 200mm fan to 2x GT AP-15s. Thoughts? I'm not too worried about the noise. Currently, these are my temps according to SpeedFan 4.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure why 'Temp:' reads -128C...something is obviously wrong or the sensor is broken.
> Also, a question to you fellow PC owners. I'm having some trouble on deciding whether I want the rear fan setup as an intake or exhaust. Currently, the front fan is intake, the top fan is exhaust, the rear is intake and the bottom fan is blowing air up.
> Any suggestions would be great!


Nice. Mind sharing us the pic of the bottom where you put one 120mm fan as intake? Cheers.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Nice. Mind sharing us the pic of the bottom where you put one 120mm fan as intake? Cheers.


^ this


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Devil 7990 arrived so I had to do a little rearranging with the cables since the card is 12.4 inches! Close to the height of it's MATX case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added another PCIE cable, and also sleeved the tiny pw/reset etc cables since they were feeling left out.
> Pretty much just tinkered around with stuff, and I think it came out alright all things considered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great for the 7990 by the way


Great, 10/10 from me








On a side note, how many pins connect into that 7990? Looks almost like a 24 pin connector going into that GPU


----------



## pepejovi

I'm counting 3x 8 pins, maybe one 4 pin with them, or 6 pin.


----------



## InsideJob

That's potentially more then 24 pins going to just the GPU








That must be one power hungry card!

Edit, researched a little. 3 8 Pin connectors are what you deal with to power your 7990 when you buy one of these bad boys, a whole 24 pins. They recommend an 850W PSU for running this beast as it can use up to 450W alone







GEEZUS MURPHY! That's quite the graphics card!


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 10/10 you've done the FT03 justice - should post it to Silverstone's facebook gallery


Thanks, I appreciate it! I need a better camera








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Great, 10/10 from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, how many pins connect into that 7990? Looks almost like a 24 pin connector going into that GPU


Thanks InsideJob








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'm counting 3x 8 pins, maybe one 4 pin with them, or 6 pin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> That's potentially more then 24 pins going to just the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be one power hungry card!
> Edit, researched a little. 3 8 Pin connectors are what you deal with to power your 7990 when you buy one of these bad boys, a whole 24 pins. They recommend an 850W PSU for running this beast as it can use up to 450W alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZUS MURPHY! That's quite the graphics card!


Hahahaha it's 3x8 pin, and yes it's very power hungry!









It consumes about 5%-10% less than a 7970 crossfire system and those have no problem running in a overclocked system on a quality 750w.

Max system load while benchmarking and gaming is around 540W with the system overclocked and 7990 @1100mhz

Beast of a card in games!


----------



## TwinFrozrIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Nice. Mind sharing us the pic of the bottom where you put one 120mm fan as intake? Cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> ^ this


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinFrozrIII*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently found this forum and I have found so much useful information on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely helped me in making my rig more presentable and neat while learning the ins and outs of the hardware/components.
> I built this rig about 2 years ago. Just recently upgraded the GPU so obviously, I caught the mod bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added individually sleeved cables and did some cable management as well as purchased an SSD (there is a loose cord on the back fan attached to the rad - it's more hidden now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For future plans, I plan on upgrading the rad fans for the 620 to 2x Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition Fans and possibly replacing the top 200mm fan to 2x GT AP-15s. Thoughts? I'm not too worried about the noise. Currently, these are my temps according to SpeedFan 4.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure why 'Temp:' reads -128C...something is obviously wrong or the sensor is broken.
> Also, a question to you fellow PC owners. I'm having some trouble on deciding whether I want the rear fan setup as an intake or exhaust. Currently, the front fan is intake, the top fan is exhaust, the rear is intake and the bottom fan is blowing air up.
> Any suggestions would be great!


Don't worry bout that sensor - i forget what its all about, but it reads wrong on every pc. You might try MSI afterburner or Evga Precision, or better yet for monitoring, CPUID HardWare Monitor.

As for your fan setup, your rear fan, besides intaking, is also acting as a pull fan on the radiator - a push fan is much more efficient - plus, as it is now, that rear rad fan is just sucking in any hot air rising from the psu exhaust and the video card's exhaust; coupled with your 200mm intake/exhaust and 120mm intake, your rig is gonna come out balanced in terms of pressure ... but its just as easy to clean your pc as it is to let filters do the dust catching and then clean those and the pc - you know you're going to do it, anyway.

Your psu - you could flip it so its fan doesn't rob the cool intake air that's hitting the video card, plus you get longer psu cabling because of the way that the psu sockets are designed - 24pin & cpu 8pin sockets will be next to the mobo tray. Other than that, thats a very clean and tight case, should be proud of what you've done.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinFrozrIII*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i meant did you have to cut it out or mod it, or just bolted it in? show the actual mount w/o the fan.


----------



## Spritanium

My K62. Works for me. I'm more proud of the back than the front












I apologize for the phone pictures


----------



## TwinFrozrIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> i meant did you have to cut it out or mod it, or just bolted it in? show the actual mount w/o the fan.


I just bolted it in


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinFrozrIII*
> 
> I just bolted it in


No cutting/modding done to the chassis? Cheers.


----------



## jokrik

Updated my rig with some sleeving and SLI
























More shots HERE

Rate please


----------



## helo moshi

here's mine. long cables + case with no cable management feature = lots of hard work










using IDE cable to hold the psu cables in place


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinFrozrIII*
> 
> I just bolted it in


od though. if you just bolted it in, (in the HDD cage spot next to the psu), then there would be 0 air intake since there is metal underneath. where would the air come from? if i put a fan there i'd have to dremil a few holes so it can bring in cold air from the bottom.


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*
> 
> here's mine. long cables + case with no cable management feature = lots of hard work


what cooler is it?


----------



## helo moshi

Quote:


> what cooler is it?


Evercool HPV

http://www.it.com.cn/f/diy/0712/5/071204_diy_rksrq_table.jpg

then i painted the top part flat black


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*
> 
> Evercool HPV
> http://www.it.com.cn/f/diy/0712/5/071204_diy_rksrq_table.jpg
> then i painted the top part flat black


nice work on the paint, mate









At the first glance, I really think that's another Ximagtek ceramic thing


----------



## rck1984

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Updated my rig with some sleeving and SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More shots HERE
> Rate please






9.8 / 10.

Great looking rig, very nice sleeving








But that black cable going down from you 5.25 bay was the first thing i noticed when looking at the picture, not possible putting it on the back of the bay?

Here's an update on mine:


Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 9.8 / 10.
> Great looking rig, very nice sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that black cable going down from you 5.25 bay was the first thing i noticed when looking at the picture, not possible putting it on the back of the bay?
> Here's an update on mine:


Very nice cabling ! love the white sleek sleeving







my OCD telling me that you can comb the cable better, but it already looks good








the cable coming down from 5.25 is the NZXT LED cable, will try to hide it somehow later on


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Very nice cabling ! love the white sleek sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my OCD telling me that you can comb the cable better, but it already looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cable coming down from 5.25 is the NZXT LED cable, will try to hide it somehow later on


Thanks, I actually did something with the advice you gave me and combed the cables better


----------



## knd775

Well, I'd post a pic, but my case has no cable management








Can you guys help me hide some cables? I have this.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knd775*
> 
> Well, I'd post a pic, but my case has no cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys help me hide some cables? I have this.


mind posting your rig current state?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knd775*
> 
> Well, I'd post a pic, but my case has no cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys help me hide some cables? I have this.


You can always use zip ties to tie up your cables - if its a non-modular psu, bundle those cables as they come out of the psu until they split off to their connection paths.

If you have multiple sata devices, zip tie those cables together the same way till they head off to their connectors.

You can, depending on the setup, run your front wires under the mobo and pull them out the bottom - might be hard to do with the audio and/or usb cables.

Fan cables - rotate the fan so the cable is on the mobo side, and in general, press the cabling up against the case, hide cables behind other items.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah, what Jimbags said - I'd rate your black box as a 8/10 - there's always room for improvement ... but you've got the cables out of the airflow, all bound up. I see you have a Phantom - wanna rate that ?


A little bit late but...

Ask and you shall receive








New 700W Thermaltake PSU and 570









My Phantom

















New 570 W/Backplate

















Hard Drives..(little bit dark)









Interior









And the not so amazing back panel..

















Rating? Suggestions? Tips?
Cheers


----------



## yutzybrian

Looks really good Shine. I'd give it a 9/10 for not being sleeved. But you did an excellent job routing the cables as is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knd775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> mind posting your rig current state?


Here's this picture , but it was taken with an iPod camera and is a little old







I'll try to take another one with my real camera later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You can always use zip ties to tie up your cables - if its a non-modular psu, bundle those cables as they come out of the psu until they split off to their connection paths.
> If you have multiple sata devices, zip tie those cables together the same way till they head off to their connectors.
> You can, depending on the setup, run your front wires under the mobo and pull them out the bottom - might be hard to do with the audio and/or usb cables.
> Fan cables - rotate the fan so the cable is on the mobo side, and in general, press the cabling up against the case, hide cables behind other items.


It's semi-modular (with only the mobo and cpu power being permanent), but each cable has a bazillion headers on them. I have some stuff ran behind the motherboard tray, but not enough. My main problem is the SATA and unused parts of the connected modular cables. I'm gonna take a look at it and see if I can fix anything with zip ties. I'll try to take a better picture to upload soon.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> ...
> And the not so amazing back panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rating? Suggestions? Tips?
> Cheers


BAck panel looks great compared to mine. But this is what I had to deal with:


----------



## knd775

Here's how it looks after I just spent a few hours running cables behind the motherboard and rerouting others through the drives bays.

Sorry for the bad picture. I couldn't get a good angle.


----------



## Atham

Hey guys,

what do you call those things that extend the number of 3 pin fan connectors you have? I don't mean a Y splitter but a box with multiple outputs (I hope you know what I mean). I want to get one with my fan controller to connect more fans to the fan controller.

~A.T.


----------



## socketus

Ya mean one of these ? the cheaper ones down the page ...










http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c121/s424/list/p1/b145/Bitspower_International_Co_Ltd-Fan_Accessories-Multi_Fan_Ports-Page1.html


----------



## Atham

Do I still control the fans using the fan controller?


----------



## socketus

Um, I guess you would, as long as you run the wires from the fans to the station to the controller.

*EDIT*: Hmm, yah that mite be a problem ... I dunno that the station board can send juice along a wire to the controller, then again, I dunno why it wouldn't ... maybe some one else can confirm. Maybe there's some text in the item's page telling about its functions.

*ADD*: this may be more of what you're looking for

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_392


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> BAck panel looks great compared to mine. But this is what I had to deal with:


So many cables









Has that build finished?
I was following it for a while but lost track of it amoung the other builds haha


----------



## DOOOLY

I still need some work done. I ordered sleeved cables from corsair but sh** is taking to long, anyway here is mine please rate.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Um, I guess you would, as long as you run the wires from the fans to the station to the controller.
> *EDIT*: Hmm, yah that mite be a problem ... I dunno that the station board can send juice along a wire to the controller, then again, I dunno why it wouldn't ... maybe some one else can confirm. Maybe there's some text in the item's page telling about its functions.
> *ADD*: this may be more of what you're looking for
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_392


Yeah, thanks. None of this stuff is sold in my country though








Once again thanks for the research.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Yeah, thanks. None of this stuff is sold in my country though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again thanks for the research.


http://www.aquatuning.sk/product_info.php/info/p12359_Phobya-4Pin-Molex-to-6x-3Pin-Fan-Splitter-PCB.html

You then also need an adapter for 3-pin fan header to 4-pin molex. You can also find this at the same vendor, I believe.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> I still need some work done. I ordered sleeved cables from corsair but sh** is taking to long, anyway here is mine please rate.


looking good! 8/10!
love the look of the new h100i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knd775*
> 
> Here's how it looks after I just spent a few hours running cables behind the motherboard and rerouting others through the drives bays.
> Sorry for the bad picture. I couldn't get a good angle.


I've never seen MSI raptor physically yet and dont know how capable it is with the cable management
but there are still stuff that you can do with it to hide those cables







else the case just dont have enough cable management space


----------



## knd775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I've never seen MSI raptor physically yet and dont know how capable it is with the cable management
> but there are still stuff that you can do with it to hide those cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> else the case just dont have enough cable management space


It just doesn't seem to have the space. I imagine that there is something else I can do, but I don't know what to do. I could take some better, well lit pictures so you can see what I'm working with here.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> So many cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has that build finished?
> I was following it for a while but lost track of it amoung the other builds haha


Check out PURE AWESOMENESS in my sig







.


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knd775*
> 
> Here's how it looks after I just spent a few hours running cables behind the motherboard and rerouting others through the drives bays.
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture. I couldn't get a good angle.


One thing you could do is put the sata cables under the HDDs, that should tidy it up a little bit more


----------



## Vitaliy93

Nothing special, just a small motherboard in a big case








Thinking about picking up a phantom case and selling the haf922


----------



## BradleyW

That is an easy 9.5 out of 10! Black SATA cables would give it a 10.


----------



## knd775

I'd suggest wrapping the multicolored button wires with electrical tape or something. And, as the othe guy said, getting black SATA cables. Other than that, nice! Much better than mine right now


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93*
> 
> Nothing special, just a small motherboard in a big case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about picking up a phantom case and selling the haf922


easily 9/10!
your ability to manage such cables is amazing


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Here's mine

while waiting for new GPU and finding a Y cable for CPU fans.


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks good


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That is an easy 9.5 out of 10! Black SATA cables would give it a 10.


I appreciate the feedback. Ive hated those yellow cables since the day I got them with my motherboard. I even hate the motherboard layout as its not very cable friendly but Im doing an intel build soon so nothing Im stressing about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knd775*
> 
> I'd suggest wrapping the multicolored button wires with electrical tape or something. And, as the othe guy said, getting black SATA cables. Other than that, nice! Much better than mine right now


Haha funny that you mention the electrical tape because I was thinking the exact same thought a couple days ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> easily 9/10!
> your ability to manage such cables is amazing


Coming from a guy who has probably the nicest looking rig on OCN means a lot. Thank you. BTW if you could put a computer in a Victoria Secret catalog, it would be your Victoria SecRed rig. I mean words just cannot describe how awesome it looks.


----------



## ixsis

OK, I finally finished my rebuild and would appreciate a review. Excuse the lousy photography skills....

Front 1


Front 2


Back


----------



## OverClocker55

^ Nice! Specs?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> OK, I finally finished my rebuild and would appreciate a review. Excuse the lousy photography skills....


9.5/10 for the cables
very nice "dark" build


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ^ Nice! Specs?


Forgot to turn the new rig on in my sig. Should be there now.


----------



## InsideJob

@ixsis
easy 10/10 for me. Gorgeous build








I love those silverstone cases, so clean.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Since were on the subject of Silverstone









Ill take better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## helo moshi




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*


SUPER CLEAN


----------



## BritishBob

OK, so this build is for my parents...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325483/build-log-building-the-rents-christmas-surprise-amd-5800k-apu-build

I had to include the image of the 750w PSU in this baby.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> OK, I finally finished my rebuild and would appreciate a review. Excuse the lousy photography skills....
> Front 1


Sweet! 10!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*
> 
> Since were on the subject of Silverstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take better pictures tomorrow.


Another beautiful job! 10!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*


Great job 9!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> OK, so this build is for my parents...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325483/build-log-building-the-rents-christmas-surprise-amd-5800k-apu-build
> I had to include the image of the 750w PSU in this baby.


I give this one an 8! Nice job on the backside too


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> OK, so this build is for my parents...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325483/build-log-building-the-rents-christmas-surprise-amd-5800k-apu-build
> I had to include the image of the 750w PSU in this baby.


8.5/10 Very clean, but a decent number cables exposed and not always tied tightly.


----------



## BritishBob

If the board wasn't so small then the USB cables wouldn't be as bad. My only real problem with that system...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*
> 
> Since were on the subject of Silverstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take better pictures tomorrow.


10/10 Its so neat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For the cases options I give it a 9/10. Sleeve the cables


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> OK, so this build is for my parents...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325483/build-log-building-the-rents-christmas-surprise-amd-5800k-apu-build
> I had to include the image of the 750w PSU in this baby.


Nice! Good use of routing behind the board, I would just say to tighten up the cables through to the back. 8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 10/10 Its so neat


Thanks!


----------



## 996gt2

Just for the lolz, here's a small ITX rig I built up last week:

(I know the wiring is not that good







)



For size reference:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Just for the lolz, here's a small ITX rig I built up last week:
> (I know the wiring is not that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For size reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


100/10 BEAST


----------



## Markerx

rate mine


----------



## Phelan

eleventy seven! Very nice!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Just for the lolz, here's a small ITX rig I built up last week:
> (I know the wiring is not that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hi 996gt2. I give it a 7. Obviously hard to deal with wires in that tiny thing, but Only way for a ten in my book would be custom length cables, preferably all black. A question for you, where do those sata cables even go to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> rate mine


Nothing wrong with this! As it sits now, its a beaut! 10
Do you have any hard drives hooked up? It almost looks like there a couple black 90 degree sata plugs on the mainboard ports, but I see nothing in the optical drive area, and bottom bays are removed.. Did you hide a couple ssds on the backside of the mainboard tray?

I though the ax850 was able to use both 8-pin cpu power cables as long as you are not running sli?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Hi 996gt2. I give it a 7. Obviously hard to deal with wires in that tiny thing, but Only way for a ten in my book would be custom length cables, preferably all black. A question for you, where do those sata cables even go to?


I believe it has 2 hard drives (2.5") on the back of the mobo tray he said.


----------



## bob808

That's pretty damn cool. I just checked out the little build log for it. I'm going to revise my score to a 7.5. The sata cables bug me too much. Black ones would be better then pull them over to the right to tie in with the rest of the black cables, hiding even more of the rainbow wires.

Nice job regardless of my nitpicking. Would be awesome though if you pulled the pins from the connectors, and made custom, very short wires, all black and tidy.


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Hi 996gt2. I give it a 7. Obviously hard to deal with wires in that tiny thing, but Only way for a ten in my book would be custom length cables, preferably all black. A question for you, where do those sata cables even go to?
> Nothing wrong with this! As it sits now, its a beaut! 10
> Do you have any hard drives hooked up? It almost looks like there a couple black 90 degree sata plugs on the mainboard ports, but I see nothing in the optical drive area, and bottom bays are removed.. Did you hide a couple ssds on the backside of the mainboard tray?
> I though the ax850 was able to use both 8-pin cpu power cables as long as you are not running sli?


Thanks for the comments Phelan and bob, i really like any sort of critique because i want this build to be literally perfect.
I still have a few cosmetic stuff i can do like getting a sticker for the psu labels, blacking out the usb 2.0 wires, and maybe also get a few labels for the fans
The mech storage drive is located in the 5.25bay, the reason you can't see any cables going into it is because i reversed it so the cables are hidden

Heres a picture of the ssd at the back


----------



## edhahaha

Hello Guys, Here is a little daily pc for a friend of mine, will post more pic of my main gaming rig if I get some decent rating haha,






My main Rig


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







P.S and my Next project for my little cousin....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Phelan

Looks good ED! 9 out of 10 possible free internets to you







. Only thing I don't like is the way the cables are set up in the top right.


----------



## Vlada011




----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good, but I would definitely have the GPU cables coming from the side and not from the bottom. Also, I can't see anything else cause it's on an angle. Do a direct shot. 9/10


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*


9/10, can't see your other cables! Great job, the style is nicely done, it just doesn't suit me. I like my cables high and tight.;

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edhahaha*
> 
> Hello Guys, Here is a little daily pc for a friend of mine, will post more pic of my main gaming rig if I get some decent rating haha,


7/10, CPU cooler leads could be oriented closer to the plug/shortened, bundle some cables, and tighten them up behind the board a bit more. I like the fact that you used every possible cable management opportunity!


----------



## ekg84

New CPU Cooler, PSU, custom HDD bracket and a second 570


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> New CPU Cooler, PSU, custom HDD bracket and a second 570


Brilliant! I love this one. You have my 10/10.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> New CPU Cooler, PSU, custom HDD bracket and a second 570


how critical do you want us to be?







... is a 10/10 at first look for sure, but i personaly like people to tear apart my builds so i can make them 100% perfect


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> New CPU Cooler, PSU, custom HDD bracket and a second 570


10/10 Looks awesome, I'd just put some black tape over the sli bridge


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> New CPU Cooler, PSU, custom HDD bracket and a second 570


Cables look great! 9.25/10 as you can clean it up just a bit where they're coming out of the psu.
I really like how you have the hdd on display like that- did you polish the cover?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> New CPU Cooler, PSU, custom HDD .........


9.5/10
You can tidy it up more on the cables coming on the psu
Other than that love the theme color


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> 10/10 Looks awesome, I'd just put some black tape over the sli bridge


yes, do tell us what you did with that HDD


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Cables look great! 9.25/10 as you can clean it up just a bit where they're coming out of the psu.
> I really like how you have the hdd on display like that- did you polish the cover?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> 10/10 Looks awesome, I'd just put some black tape over the sli bridge


thanx, i have actually just painted one with flat black
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> yes, do tell us what you did with that HDD


thanks guys, i made that flat hdd bracket from piece of metal i had laying around




this is how it looks in the back


----------



## socketus

WOW ! that's neat, the depth of field illusion. At first glance, it looks like the ssd & spinner are flush with the left side of the case. Is that panel the hd mounting panel from your Core 1000 ?
Always jelly of your builds and photo skills


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WOW ! that's neat, the depth of field illusion. At first glance, it looks like the ssd & spinner are flush with the left side of the case. Is that panel the hd mounting panel from your Core 1000 ?
> Always jelly of your builds and photo skills


Thanx a lot man, that is not a bracket from core 1K, i actually wanted to use it but its too short. So i had to use my dremel and drill to make one


----------



## ekg84

Here is a final revision with tightened cables and painted sli bridge:



Guys please vote for Mod Of The Month!

here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_50


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Here is a final revision with tightened cables and painted sli bridge:
> 
> Guys please vote for Mod Of The Month!
> here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_50


Wow man, that looks amazing. I think just hid the cable connecting to the CPU block and it's perfect. I voted btw.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow that is a nice piece of work you did there! Would love to know what you did to make such a good looking case lol.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Here is a final revision with tightened cables and painted sli bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please vote for Mod Of The Month!
> 
> here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_50


Looks really good, voted.


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Here is a final revision with tightened cables and painted sli bridge:
> 
> Guys please vote for Mod Of The Month!
> here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_50


VOTED!! Clean, simple, elegant, very stunning rig. If you don't mind saying, what fan is that on the radiator, I never seen purple led fans and that one looks legit.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93*
> 
> VOTED!! Clean, simple, elegant, very stunning rig. If you don't mind saying, what fan is that on the radiator, I never seen purple led fans and that one looks legit.


thank you, your vote is very much appreciated!,







that fan is Enermax Vegas Duo. And there are 2 sets of led's blue ones and red ones but when they are on together it looks like purple:


----------



## socketus

You got my vote, and your core 1000 build with the acrylic panel and its Vegas fan were my first to see on OCN


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You got my vote, and your core 1000 build with the acrylic panel and its Vegas fan were my first to see on OCN


Thank you socketus!

That Core 1000 build was my favorite







really enjoyed putting it together although cable management in that case is horrible







now my nephew is using it.


----------



## Vlada011

This is some direct picture. It;s good because 24 pin is black and only can se 3cm from holes on 650D.
I don't like wave where is 24pin...
And I back little black rubber close to 24 pin. that hide wires and look even better.
This is old pictures I now I have some changes and I connect one more VGA cables just in case







, one cable for 8pin, second for 6pin tighten with little tapes for that cables.
I don't like VGA cables from holes on Obsidian 650D. I love like on 800D but my case is different and than I choose like this...



Soon better pictures with upgrades.

I am biggest overkiller on whole forum I think 1500W(1650 OC Mode) but I see 604W my PC pull only once for one moment during Furmark/Prime with heavy OC card.
1KW Over.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I am biggest overkiller on whole forum I think 1500W(1650 OC Mode) but I see 604W my PC pull only once for one moment during Furmark/Prime with heavy OC card.
> 1KW Over.


Add another GPU or 2, or 3







and that 1500W will be much more justified









Looks great though


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Please rate my RIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: update 11-10-2012


Wow! Yeah that an easy 10/10! Nice work


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> rate mine


9.9/10


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Here is a final revision with tightened cables and painted sli bridge:
> 
> Guys please vote for Mod Of The Month!
> here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_50










10/10


----------



## shadow water




----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> 9.9/10


what do i need to change to get the .1?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> what do i need to change to get the .1?


nothing. a solid 10 from me!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> what do i need to change to get the .1?


for me i would say change the way the GPU power is run... the ziptie on it takes away from the case IMO and i personaly like shorter more arched cables


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> nothing. a solid 10 from me!


Thank you! feels great to do it right this time versus the build i did in an antec 900 5 years ago when i was 14, i still have pictures of the build and i feel disgusted every time i look at them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> for me i would say change the way the GPU power is run... the ziptie on it takes away from the case IMO and i personaly like shorter more arched cables


Thanks, I already tried running them through the upper grommet and it didn't look too great but i can try running them through the bottom one right below the connectors to see how it looks, not sure how feasible that'll be considering that the front panel connectors come through there.

I hate the zip ties too, and i wish there was another option. Would stitching them look better?

I already have the urge to sell this build and do one with custom watercooling next time haha.
I also need to get a better camera, the red looks washed out and not as vibrant as it looks in real life.


----------



## shadow water

i think if you ran it from the grommet that your front panel headers are coming out of the two best things to do would be find a cool looking braid or stitch them together two thick and a nice clean stripe


----------



## Vlada011

Guys we are best with CORSAIR Hydro series.
Our coolers look so cool.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Guys we are best with CORSAIR Hydro series.
> Our coolers look so cool.


its cable management, not water cooling loops. there is another "post your watercooling loops here"


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*


9/10, all there left is to do is sleeve! Easy to get a good score without GPU power!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> its cable management, not water cooling loops. there is another "post your watercooling loops here"


I'm pretty sure he wasn't offering criticism, just being silly in thinking that the Corsair H-Series are superior.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> Thank you! feels great to do it right this time versus the build i did in an antec 900 5 years ago when i was 14, i still have pictures of the build and i feel disgusted every time i look at them.
> Thanks, I already tried running them through the upper grommet and it didn't look too great but i can try running them through the bottom one right below the connectors to see how it looks, not sure how feasible that'll be considering that the front panel connectors come through there.
> I hate the zip ties too, and i wish there was another option. Would stitching them look better?
> I already have the urge to sell this build and do one with custom watercooling next time haha.
> I also need to get a better camera, the red looks washed out and not as vibrant as it looks in real life.


i personaly dont like the look of stitching, but what you could try is doing a crude stitch just behind the grommet to help the cable hold its shape... you could also just not run the GPU cables through a hole and run them from where the 3.5 bays were to the GPU (but idk if this would look good or not)... what i would do before you sell this build and start over, is make your own 100% custom cables... it will be great practice for your next build and having them custom lengths will make cable management much easier... best of luck







... and custom loops are fun, but one you start you wont be able to stop... you have officaly been warned


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*
> 
> 9/10, all there left is to do is sleeve! Easy to get a good score without GPU power!


Haha i was thinking the same thing when I saw that...CHEATER!!!!


----------



## shadow water

Haha it's not my fault I don't have the money for a better card right now
And I plan on doing some things that will clean it up farther but that will most likely be after a better card like a 7950


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Haha it's not my fault I don't have the money for a better card right now
> And I plan on doing some things that will clean it up farther but that will most likely be after a better card like a *7950*


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> what do i need to change to get the .1?


To be honest I really REALLY like your setup. I only put 9.9 because I know if I had done it I would have more than likely ran the cables from the GPU to the right towards the front of the case then out of sight thru the closest cable management hole. Something like this:
Before


After re-run of cables


Just my personal opinion. Outside of that it clean clean clean cable management! And I love the color


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I really REALLY like your setup. I only put 9.9 because I know if I had done it I would have more than likely ran the cables from the GPU to the right towards the front of the case then out of sight thru the closest cable management hole. Something like this:
> Before
> 
> After re-run of cables
> 
> Just my personal opinion. Outside of that it clean clean clean cable management! And I love the color


A lot of people seem to think the gpu's power cables should be run another way so i'm definitely going to take another look into that once i have some time.

I'll visit this thread again for a reevaluation once i've done all of the necessary cosmetic changes









Thanks a lot guys for your very much needed constructive criticism.


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> A lot of people seem to think the gpu's power cables should be run another way so i'm definitely going to take another look into that once i have some time.
> I'll visit this thread again for a reevaluation once i've done all of the necessary cosmetic changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys for your very much needed constructive criticism.


You're welcome. Just know, like I said in my earlier response, you DO have a clean setup truly worthy of a 10/10. I think my mind got the best of me when I first glanced at the cables








Plus I was thinking about air flow in the case and under your GPU from the fan. My pic isn't perfect but it may give you an idea of what was in (my) noggin.
All in all great job!








Don't think for any reason that it wasn't


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> A lot of people seem to think the gpu's power cables should be run another way so i'm definitely going to take another look into that once i have some time.
> I'll visit this thread again for a reevaluation once i've done all of the necessary cosmetic changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys for your very much needed constructive criticism.


yeah to each their own. I like the way they're ran now, just without the ziptie







.


----------



## Fishinfan

Before

After re-run of cables


How did you get your psu cables red? Did you re-sleeve them?

I would like to do the same to my rig,but in blue.


----------



## Markerx

if you're talking to me, i got the AX pre sleeved red cables directly from corsair on sale for $60

I think for $60, it's an amazing value for the benefits you get with pre sleeved


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> After re-run of cables
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get your psu cables red? Did you re-sleeve them?
> I would like to do the same to my rig,but in blue.


You can either buy sleeved sets made by Corsair themselves, obviously you need a modular Corsair PSU for those.
Or get cable extensions from BitFenix or NZXT, both are quality sleeved cables. BitFenix uses some cloth kind of sleeving, NZXT is more of a plastic kind of sleeve. These can be used with any PSU.

- Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
- Bitfenix: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/
- NZXT: http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series=13

I personally prefer the BitFenix ones, i use them in my own case and i love them.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201033/
Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> if you're talking to me, i got the AX pre sleeved red cables directly from corsair on sale for $60
> I think for $60, it's an amazing value for the benefits you get with pre sleeved


How about the sata cables?


----------



## shadow water

For sata cables just buy the color that matches and either use them plain or buy sata sleeving and a good quality heat shrink that has a ratio of 4:1 so you get a nice firm hold on the conector.


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> How about the sata cables?


just regular right angled sata cables.


----------



## Davitz

Rate meh


----------



## HPE1000

Cables 10/10 I would say, tubing, meh. Not a fan of the saggy/overlapping tubing, but thats just an opinion.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cables 10/10 I would say, tubing, meh. Not a fan of the saggy/overlapping tubing, but thats just an opinion.


Thanks







Only reason the tubing is saggy is because it's so I can haul the dual bay res/pump out through the front for quick service, refills, flush etc


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason the tubing is saggy is because it's so I can haul the dual bay res/pump out through the front for quick service, refills, flush etc


I understand.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> You can either buy sleeved sets made by Corsair themselves, obviously you need a modular Corsair PSU for those.
> Or get cable extensions from BitFenix or NZXT, both are quality sleeved cables. BitFenix uses some cloth kind of sleeving, NZXT is more of a plastic kind of sleeve. These can be used with any PSU.
> - Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> - Bitfenix: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/
> - NZXT: http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series=13
> I personally prefer the BitFenix ones, i use them in my own case and i love them.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201033/
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr


what color lighting is that in your system...White?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Rate meh


Cabling is great







9/10 from me
pretty sure you can shorten and tidy the tubing somehow, you'll get that sort out sure it would look even more awesome


----------



## eskamobob1

@Davitz

The cables are like 9.5/10 or so (I'm not a fan on mono color cables), but over all, I would say 7/10... I don't mean to rag, and you have an awsome build but you really need to clean up that tubing... Try using QDCs (I like Koolance) on the back of the bay res to be able to add the slac when you need, but keep it looking nice and tight when you don't need to access it


----------



## rck1984

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*





Quote:


> what color lighting is that in your system...White?


Yes, one Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED 200mm fan, one Bitfenix Spectre Pro white 120mm fan and a 12cm white LED Bifenix alchemy strip.


----------



## DEcomputers

Please let me know what you think....


----------



## jokrik

8/10
You can make it tidier IMO especially for the tubing from res to pump, you can shorten it and make it not to clash with the graphic cable








maybe you might consider rerouting the graphic cables from below like


Spoiler: This









Spoiler: or this






since we have the same case


----------



## DEcomputers

I like it, that's probably the route I will go. Thanks!


----------



## Helltech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> You can either buy sleeved sets made by Corsair themselves, obviously you need a modular Corsair PSU for those.
> Or get cable extensions from BitFenix or NZXT, both are quality sleeved cables. BitFenix uses some cloth kind of sleeving, NZXT is more of a plastic kind of sleeve. These can be used with any PSU.
> - Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> - Bitfenix: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/
> - NZXT: http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series=13
> I personally prefer the BitFenix ones, i use them in my own case and i love them.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202201033/
> Cable management 600T by Rck1984F, on Flickr


What are you using for lighting? Looks amazing.


----------



## kkorky

Could anyone please tell me what size braiding/heatshrink i should order to sleeve my cables of my new D5 vario pump(with tach cable)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED 200mm fan, one Bitfenix Spectre Pro white 120mm fan and a 12cm white LED Bifenix alchemy strip.


4 posts above, Helltech


----------



## SenorRed

You guys have already seen the front, but here is a refresher:



But I want to know what you think about the back, and my colorful zipties












rck1984, I'll give you a 9/10. I really like that you used braided cables going to the H100.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> You guys have already seen the front, but here is a refresher:
> 
> But I want to know what you think about the back, and my colorful zipties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rck1984, I'll give you a 9/10. I really like that you used braided cables going to the H100.


That's a 10/10 and a few hours of work


----------



## Helltech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> 4 posts above, Helltech


Whoop missed that, but holy cow the alchemy strip gives off a very true white "color".


----------



## BodenM

I have to get the short cable kit for the PSU yet, that's why there's 3845943cm of cable behind the mobo


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Could anyone please tell me what size braiding/heatshrink i should order to sleeve my cables of my new D5 vario pump(with tach cable)?
> Thanks in advance


Oooooh that's why no one answered your question, posting in here wasn't the best option.....but over HERE, these guys will definitely help you out.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oooooh that's why no one answered your question, posting in here wasn't the best option.....but over HERE, these guys will definitely help you out.


Aha! i thnak you squire







(+1 rep)


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## wanako

Here's my Onyx in it's new skin, the BitFenix Raider, which I upgraded from the Antec 100.

It's the best I could do for the cabling using a non-modular PSU.


Here's the gruesome sight that is the back of the case.










Now I've got to figure out where I'm gonna stick the second SSD...


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Here's my Onyx in it's new skin, the BitFenix Raider, which I upgraded from the Antec 100.
> It's the best I could do for the cabling using a non-modular PSU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the gruesome sight that is the back of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've got to figure out where I'm gonna stick the second SSD...


Buy some Velcro and simply stick it to the other one.


----------



## fakeblood

rate me


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Buy some Velcro and simply stick it to the other one.


oh duh! of course! I can't believe I forgot the almighty velcro. HURDUR! +REP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> rate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! 10/10. Let me put it this way, I'm ashamed to have put my rig in the same page as your beauty.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Wow! 10/10. Let me put it this way, I'm ashamed to have put my rig in the same page as your beauty.


Yours is not bad considering its a non modular PSU


----------



## Slimeyjimey

So I just got in the mail some Bitfenix, Mod/Smart Kobra, and MaxFinder extensions (for different reasons, mainly because no one company had everything I wanted). The braid on the Mod/Smart Kobra's are amazing for the price, and they offer a plethora of colors to choose from, why people don't like them here I don't know. They don't have bleed through and the colors and nice. The MaxFinder IMO are better than the BitFenix they just scream quality to me, maybe they age poorly or something but I absolutely love them. The Bitfenix are great too, don't get me wrong, the braid is the best of the three (I like the way the MaxFinders are done up more, plus the multi-colors), but they are just so much more expensive than the others I can't seem to justify it.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get the short cable kit for the PSU yet, that's why there's 3845943cm of cable behind the mobo


Nudge nudge


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> rate me


9/10
i would pull those 2 fan cables in the upper right corner of the mobo back a little tighter but overall, nice cable management, real nice rig .


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How efficient is milk at transferring heat?

just kidding, it looks awesome with black and white contrast


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> How efficient is milk at transferring heat?
> just kidding, it looks awesome with black and white contrast


Its doing an ok job at the moment, bit worried about it curdling though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 9/10
> i would pull those 2 fan cables in the upper right corner of the mobo back a little tighter but overall, nice cable management, real nice rig .


Have them that way on purpose, may be a bit too loopy. thanks for the comments


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> rate me


9.5/10








I would comb the cable more to get a perfect 10, but still an awesome awesome build!
nice job on the tubing (not big fan on tube crossing) and color theme is amazing considering the picking the components


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

This is my daughters rig



This is my server



This is my mom's rig


----------



## ericlee30

How about my cables, What would you guys rate mine at?


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

10/10. Nice and clean but I am sure some will give you a 9 because the cables aren't custom sleeved


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> 10/10. Nice and clean but I am sure some will give you a 9 because the cables aren't custom sleeved


Thank you very much for the 10/10. I have ordered color 19 witch is a very very dark grey almost black and yellow sleeving from MDPC-X it will be here in the next week I do be leave it will look much much cleaner after im finished sleeving the hole PSU


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Well lets see how I did with this. 20+4 pin was far to short to put behind along with the 8pin for the mobo so ended up going up backside kinda lol. well let me know XD. I'm probably going to try and clean it up a little more and see what can be done


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

7/4


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Thank you very much for the 10/10. I have ordered color 19 witch is a very very dark grey almost black and yellow sleeving from MDPC-X it will be here in the next week I do be leave it will look much much cleaner after im finished sleeving the hole PSU


I have posted my pics several times and have never been rated etc. I don't know why I do it. LOL. It seems like no one cares unless you have a water cooled/sleeved PSU and there are only 2 colors used. LOL


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> I have posted my pics several times and have never been rated etc. I don't know why I do it. LOL. It seems like no one cares unless you have a water cooled/sleeved PSU and there are only 2 colors used. LOL


I think you did a great job on your moms rig very clean 10/10 for almost no cables showing









I finally finish my 24 pin connector cant wait to finish the rest of them


----------



## Lizard-Brain




----------



## Gahstly

Picture is kind of grainy, not sure why


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> 
> Picture is kind of grainy, not sure why


9.5/10, Don't think I can't see that rear 120 fan cable









(At least it looks like a cable in the picture)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean, 9/10....The Di Noc bits is a nice touch. But I would use single sleeved extensions for the GPU since you're using one for the 24 pin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> 
> Picture is kind of grainy, not sure why


Looks real good....but I see that fan cable at the back too and it kind of sticks out. 9.5/10


----------



## Gahstly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*
> 
> 9.5/10, Don't think I can't see that rear 120 fan cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At least it looks like a cable in the picture)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Looks real good....but I see that fan cable at the back too and it kind of sticks out. 9.5/10










busted. It's actually just there temporarily till I get a new fan anyways and will manage it better, it was an intake but it started whining and was super annoying. No excuse for laziness though I guess


----------



## fast_fate

Well thought I'ld throw up a few pics of some custom cables I've been working on.
Guess that I'm over the half way point now to completion - I'm pleased so far......
But I'm always looking for suggestions, ideas and constructive criticism.
 
  
 

If you're interested in following progress, this is where I'll be adding updates as the build continues.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/549040-nzxt-tempest-user-community-56k-no.html


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very clean, 9/10....The Di Noc bits is a nice touch. But I would use single sleeved extensions for the GPU since you're using one for the 24 pin.


I am not really happy with the PCIe cables too. I think I will get a pair of those extensions with my next order. Thanks.


----------



## satya18

Hi everyone,my first post here...I want to share my rig, just finished custom sleeves and cable management yesterday




with PSU cable cover



I cut off the PSU sticker( vx 550) coz seem dont match the theme here...


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Very nice, I would be interested in some hi-res pictures. I am especially interested in the PCI interface covers but also the di-noc finish and the sys fan cover. Did you mod the GPU too?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Well thought I'ld throw up a few pics of some custom cables I've been working on.
> Guess that I'm over the half way point now to completion - I'm pleased so far......
> But I'm always looking for suggestions, ideas and constructive criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in following progress, this is where I'll be adding updates as the build continues.
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/549040-nzxt-tempest-user-community-56k-no.html


9.5/10 - very nice use of backside cable brackets. And the double strand of graphics card cabling run in between the cards is striking. Only thing I can't see are the i/o cables - a full shot would complete the pictures, but really - I think you're finished !!


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Well thought I'ld throw up a few pics of some custom cables I've been working on.
> Guess that I'm over the half way point now to completion - I'm pleased so far......
> But I'm always looking for suggestions, ideas and constructive criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in following progress, this is where I'll be adding updates as the build continues.
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/549040-nzxt-tempest-user-community-56k-no.html


Where did you get those cable management clip things, those are nice?

10/10


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satya18*
> 
> Hi everyone,my first post here...I want to share my rig, just finished custom sleeves and cable management yesterday
> 
> I cut off the PSU sticker( vx 550) coz seem dont match the theme here...


Really clean! great job in choosing the color components!
love it! take some hi res photo
9.8/10! 0.2 for the white cable running in between 24 pin and optical drive, whats that btw?


----------



## ericlee30

FrozenCPU sales Those clips. I dont know if that is were he got them but that is one place you can get them at and you can get them in almost any color


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> FrozenCPU sales Those clips. I dont know if that is were he got them but that is one place you can get them at and you can get them in almost any color


can you link them? cant seem to find it


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> can you link them? cant seem to find it


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15898/ele-1084/Akust_Wire_Management_-_Flat_Cable_Clamp_-_3_Pack_AV01-0065-AKS.html?tl=g35c34s806

I know they make them in alot of colors but this is the only one I found


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15898/ele-1084/Akust_Wire_Management_-_Flat_Cable_Clamp_-_3_Pack_AV01-0065-AKS.html?tl=g35c34s806
> I know they make them in alot of colors but this is the only one I found


thank you kind sir

repped


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> thank you kind sir
> repped


Your welcome









and thank you very much for the rep it is much appreciated


----------



## satya18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Very nice, I would be interested in some hi-res pictures. I am especially interested in the PCI interface covers but also the di-noc finish and the sys fan cover. Did you mod the GPU too?


Thanks,thats PCI and USB cover made from hard paper with black doff stiker finish...
the GPU is my old GTX 260 that already have backplate in there,no mod this time...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Really clean! great job in choosing the color components!
> love it! take some hi res photo
> 9.8/10! 0.2 for the white cable running in between 24 pin and optical drive, whats that btw?


Thanks bro...actually I like black-red themes like your NZXT swicth







but since my mobo not have that colour,i must change to black-grey...haha
yeah i will take photo again when i have a better camera, thats cable ? thats a led flexible light i put in the roof top case...look weird ya? maybe i will route it in diferent way letter...


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satya18*
> 
> Thanks,thats PCI and USB cover made from hard paper with black doff stiker finish...
> the GPU is my old GTX 260 that already have backplate in there,no mod this time...
> Thanks bro...actually I like black-red themes like your NZXT swicth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but since my mobo not have that colour,i must change to black-grey...haha
> yeah i will take photo again when i have a better camera, thats cable ? thats a led flexible light i put in the roof top case...look weird ya? maybe i will route it in diferent way letter...


just realize it.... hello fellow indonesian!








did you sleeve the cable your self? looking really good....


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15898/ele-1084/Akust_Wire_Management_-_Flat_Cable_Clamp_-_3_Pack_AV01-0065-AKS.html?tl=g35c34s806
> I know they make them in alot of colors but this is the only one I found


Thanks also


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Where did you get those cable management clip things, those are nice?
> 10/10


Thanks








The cable clips I used are from ModDIY - they are the 5.5cm ones (on the 24 pin) and a perfect fit., other sizes are also available - which I also used - on RHS back of case.
http://www.moddiy.com/products/Flat-Snap%252dClose-Nylon-Cable-Clamp-Adhesive-Back-%252d-5.5cm-Black.html#.UM4tlXcRqvg


----------



## OverClocker55

Rate me


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate me


easy 10. simply awesome man.


----------



## OverClocker55

Thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

Ok, I did some final cable management that I am happy with in prep for Christmas. I will never easily get the chance to manage my cables after the GTX 670 goes in, so I decided it was time to finish it up (I really don't intend on taking the gpu out as I know it will be difficult)






Put the controller in there for teh lulz and to show that it is pretty open and unrestricted in there.


----------



## Gahstly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate me


Looks great, I'd give it a 10 for sure. What are the fans on the corsair radiator?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

need to get my H100 back


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, I'd give it a 10 for sure. What are the fans on the corsair radiator?
Click to expand...

Logisys Rubber Quiet Fans. There like 30 each o.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to get my H100 back


I gives u 8/10
Get sleeved xD


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I gives u 8/10
> Get sleeved xD


if i could possibly be bothered i would sleave.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I gives u 8/10
> Get sleeved xD
> 
> 
> 
> if i could possibly be bothered i would sleave.
Click to expand...

xD


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine after adding an i7 3930k and an ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme:



Rate?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine after adding an i7 3930k and an ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme:
> 
> Rate?


PFFFFFFT.......10/10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine after adding an i7 3930k and an ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate?


10/10 MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## OverClocker55

Added a white led light


----------



## ponywithaids

TJ08-E, the 120mm fan is off now and I'm running the heatsink passive. Excuse the terrible flash, this was actually (sadly) the only recent photo of my machine.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Added a white led light


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Added a white led light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A white light ? looks like a string ! Is that blue heatshrink on the graphics card ? or blue tint ? either way, looks great in the pic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ponywithaids*
> 
> TJ08-E, the 120mm fan is off now and I'm running the heatsink passive. Excuse the terrible flash, this was actually (sadly) the only recent photo of my machine.


Always luvving the tj08 builds - cabling is neat and tidy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*


From what I can see - arghH! blinded by the LIGHT ! - looks good









Is that led fans with led strip ? really bright !


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> A white light ? looks like a string ! Is that blue heatshrink on the graphics card ? or blue tint ? either way, looks great in the pic.
> Always luvving the tj08 builds - cabling is neat and tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see - arghH! blinded by the LIGHT ! - looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that led fans with led strip ? really bright !


nah they are just the stock Corsair LED's on the 500r. BRIGHT RIGHT!?









i am now using the bitfenix LED strip


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Latest pic. Pretty much just shoved everything in and made it look neat whilst I'm waiting for the sleeve and heat shrink to turn up


----------



## socketus

WoW ! if thats an indicator of what your cabling prowess is, its gonna look real sharp with the sleeving









10/10


----------



## bdenpaka

BitFenix Prodigy - Mini ITX


----------



## helo moshi




----------



## Bmxant

Some amazing work in this thread!





Lack of light until I get my LED strip in the mail.

Is there anything I should change? I can't get rid of that ugly molex sticking out of no where due to my Xonar STX (Not trying to spend more money at the moment due to Christmas coming close, but I'm still open to suggestions)


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Jimbags

10/10 very neat well done mate


----------



## ponywithaids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*










10/10
That back panel is beautiful.
The front is even better.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Oh come on, my mom could do better







Just kidding, that's tight as can be. Very nice work!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thank you pony and Aaron!


----------



## Frodenstein

My first post here









Well.... i tried my best


----------



## socketus

Sometimes I wonder just how much the current pc case has gained on the old box. I see effort made, not much air blockage, you do what you gotta do with what you got ...

If serious about improving, is there any cutouts on the mobo tray to slide the front panel connectors behind, to minimize their appearance ?
You might check out some of the wire loom that is starting to show up in this thread to wrap the cables that travel together ..

You have 5 120mm fans running, whats the temps like ? cpu/gpu ambient .... I'll give ya a 6.8/10 coz of effort and willingness to submit a pic


----------



## _TRU_

before:


after:


it's not finished yet.


----------



## cyberspyder

Finally we have reached the penultimate update of the silent Lian Li! I got my Arctic Cooling S1 Plus heatsink at last and installed it a few nights ago. I thought their G1 thermal adhesive was going to be hard to work with as after I applied pressure and let go, the VRM sinks slid around, but luckily after curing for a few hours they didn't fall off and I was able to mount the actual VGA sink. First off, it's BIG, but not ginormously so, thus most cases will be able to swallow it. Secondly you really do have to check the heights of any capacitors on the board itself, as it JUST clears the tops of the capacitors on my MSI 7770:





View from the front intakes, relatively unimpeded, straight to the two passive sinks. I may build a duct for the bottom fan to channel air directly to the GPU and out the exhaust, but temps look fine at the moment, we'll see.



I used MSI's Kombustor to stress the GPU for an hour, and as you can see the max temps reported by Afterburner (and Hardware Monitor) was around 75C (it plateaued there and wouldn't go higher, and in fact started to drop).



View from bottom intake.



View from top intake.













I had some braided wire left over from suspending my Ninja and used it to brace the GPU sink as well. Instead of drooping down, it hangs perfectly parallel.







Close!

Brendan


----------



## socketus

Dood ! can you edit your posts and reduce the size of those bandwidth hogging pix ? you'll notice in the image links a number - like 500, change it to 200 .. then we can suffer thru the long wait of popups on our own

udder dan dat !! looks MAHVELUS !!


----------



## Frodenstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Sometimes I wonder just how much the current pc case has gained on the old box. I see effort made, not much air blockage, you do what you gotta do with what you got ...
> If serious about improving, is there any cutouts on the mobo tray to slide the front panel connectors behind, to minimize their appearance ?
> You might check out some of the wire loom that is starting to show up in this thread to wrap the cables that travel together ..
> You have 5 120mm fans running, whats the temps like ? cpu/gpu ambient .... I'll give ya a 6.8/10 coz of effort and willingness to submit a pic


Temps are around 16 on idle and around 23 under load (CPU) and since i have an old GTS 250 temps are usually high around 46 on idle and 72 under load... There are lots of holes for cable routing but the problem is that my cables are too short and the mATX board makes the length from the holes to the different pins longer . Is it ideal to buy extension cables?...... But i don't mind how the inside looks, since i don't have a window. Thanks for the rating. All of the other build i've seen in this thread pwns mine


----------



## GeoffXP

Hello!
Puher is my COD4 team.


----------



## silverbullet134

Case is a Phantom 820







ignore the wire at the bottom coming out of the case, it is for the side panel.


----------



## Jesibel

What do you guys think?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


5/10, you can do much better then that.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


5/10.

You might want to connect your optical drive too...


----------



## Jesibel

I only had red cables for my optical drive, waiting for new black ones









Any tips for making it better?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Sure thing.

1. You could route all of the PSU cables through the same hole

2. Take the cables that go from the H100 CPU block and and bind them together, then drag them up to the hole where you have your 8pin CPU cable coming out. Have them go between the RAM and the VRM cooling.

3. I might suggest that you spin your H100 around and have the hoses at the back end nearer to the exhaust fan.

4. And zip tying the cables together before they reach the grommit holes.

Good luck.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> I only had red cables for my optical drive, waiting for new black ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips for making it better?


Zip tie everything!

Then pull more of the cables behind the mobo tray, use duck tape and zip ties to keep it there.

Add zip tie people...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This Is Post Your Cables. Not Temps And 50 Pics :mad: :sozo:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally we have reached the penultimate update of the silent Lian Li! I got my Arctic Cooling S1 Plus heatsink at last and installed it a few nights ago. I thought their G1 thermal adhesive was going to be hard to work with as after I applied pressure and let go, the VRM sinks slid around, but luckily after curing for a few hours they didn't fall off and I was able to mount the actual VGA sink. First off, it's BIG, but not ginormously so, thus most cases will be able to swallow it. Secondly you really do have to check the heights of any capacitors on the board itself, as it JUST clears the tops of the capacitors on my MSI 7770:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the front intakes, relatively unimpeded, straight to the two passive sinks. I may build a duct for the bottom fan to channel air directly to the GPU and out the exhaust, but temps look fine at the moment, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> I used MSI's Kombustor to stress the GPU for an hour, and as you can see the max temps reported by Afterburner (and Hardware Monitor) was around 75C (it plateaued there and wouldn't go higher, and in fact started to drop).
> 
> 
> 
> View from bottom intake.
> 
> 
> 
> View from top intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some braided wire left over from suspending my Ninja and used it to brace the GPU sink as well. Instead of drooping down, it hangs perfectly parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close!
> 
> Brendan


Post 2-4 pictures of your cables. Not a book about your temps. Your making it take 30 mins to load this page..


----------



## Jesibel

Zip tie to the people!

I'll try again next year


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> Zip tie to the people!
> 
> I'll try again next year


Good Luck. Zip Ties help everything xD


----------



## _TRU_

no rating for me?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> no rating for me?


6/10,

I still see some cables that can easily be hidden, also pull your cables tighter.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> no rating for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10,
> 
> I still see some cables that can easily be hidden, also pull your cables tighter.
Click to expand...

Ty. not finished yet though. Need the final touches. This is my mid way pt

Sent from my Bombed SIII


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate me


I'm going to be really anal here and say 9.8/10. It looks amazing, but you could probably comb those exposed cables a bit and make them look neater. To me part of the beauty of individually sleeved cables is the potential for clean symmetry and evenly spaced wires.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Rate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be really anal here and say 9.8/10. It looks amazing, but you could probably comb those exposed cables a bit and make them look neater. To me part of the beauty of individually sleeved cables is the potential for clean symmetry and evenly spaced wires.
Click to expand...

Also, get that top label off the PSU, looks so out of place...


----------



## OverClocker55

Fine


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Fine


Also if you get any issues with noise on that corsair cooler flip the rad 180 so hoses are on bottom and the internal res is on top


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you get any issues with noise on that corsair cooler flip the rad 180 so hoses are on bottom and the internal res is on top
Click to expand...

Noise don't matter to me.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Just received my Sabertooth Z77 so I tried some cable management in there.


----------



## shadow water

9.5 you could hide those cables even more


----------



## DaMirrorLink

New case, the NZXT M59, did the best I could with what I had, didn't feel like getting into zip-tie level, the few cables that are reached are like that cause they weren't long enough to go around =/

did the hard drive cabling like that so the power supply sata cable would be stretched, otherwise it would have been a pain to get it where it wasnt bulging in the back


----------



## FlighterPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*
> 
> New case, the NZXT M59, did the best I could with what I had, didn't feel like getting into zip-tie level, the few cables that are reached are like that cause they weren't long enough to go around =/
> did the hard drive cabling like that so the power supply sata cable would be stretched, otherwise it would have been a pain to get it where it wasnt bulging in the back


3/10 You should really get some zipties mah doo

I mean no disrespect, but I can only see that being worse if you avoided routing behind the mobo.


----------



## OverClocker55

Got a 400R. Can't open it till the 25th. Will post pics then


----------



## Swag

Does anyone know if $60 is the new permanent price for Corsair sleeved cables?

For this:
Corsair Sleeved Cables

I want to order them but I can't right now. I plan to 1 - 2 weeks after New Years, but I want them at this price!

Also which color? White or red?


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know if $60 is the new permanent price for Corsair sleeved cables?
> 
> For this:
> Corsair Sleeved Cables
> 
> I want to order them but I can't right now. I plan to 1 - 2 weeks after New Years, but I want them at this price!
> 
> Also which color? White or red?


I'm going to put my neck out and say 0/10 for not having any cables to rate.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## fakeblood

got some cable ties and combed the cables a bit

BEFORE :



AFTER :


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I just upgraded my rig a week ago and did the cabling. I could probably work this a bit better, but it's just my daily use/gaming rig so as long as it's functional I'm satisfied at this point. I have one of those corsair pre-sleeved kits in, but oneday I would like to do a full individual conversion and get that 24-pin one sorted.


----------



## socketus

Looks good to me, I'm a fan of casually applied cable management, I think there's too much of an emphasis on super combed sleeved cabling and everything tucked out of sight, to the exclusion of rom drives ....

Don't see too many H50s these days - wheres the rad ? above that fan in front of the 200mm top fan ? I like the monochrome gray look coming thru in your pics.

Unusual case to see in here, I had to look it up - BIG case ! and that Asus card is juicy, the drive bay blue matches the board's blue ... I like that semi-industrial look of the hoses and wires coming off the H50 ... sorta squid like









You might wanna check out routing your front panel cabling thru the mobo cutout ... there ! there's that cable mgmt repressive streak









oh yah - 8/10 ..... and no, you don't have to go sleeving, I actually like the restrained look of that 24 pin.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Looks good to me, I'm a fan of casually applied cable management, I think there's too much of an emphasis on super combed sleeved cabling and everything tucked out of sight, to the exclusion of rom drives ....
> Don't see too many H50s these days - wheres the rad ? above that fan in front of the 200mm top fan ? I like the monochrome gray look coming thru in your pics.
> Unusual case to see in here, I had to look it up - BIG case ! and that Asus card is juicy, the drive bay blue matches the board's blue ... I like that semi-industrial look of the hoses and wires coming off the H50 ... sorta squid like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might wanna check out routing your front panel cabling thru the mobo cutout ... there ! there's that cable mgmt repressive streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yah - 8/10 ..... and no, you don't have to go sleeving, I actually like the restrained look of that 24 pin.


Thanks!









Yeah, I love all the super sleek cable management, but for a regular use rig that sits tucked away under my desk 24/7 I try just to make sure the airflow isn't hindered too much.
Yes, the H50 rad is up above that black fan. I have 2 fans on it in a push/pull setup. I would have bought an H100 this year but I didn't quite have the cash, plus I hope to do a custom loop end of next year.
I think the monochrome effect was caused by my white balance being slightly off.







It's not a very expensive camera though, just a $150 Canon IXUS HS 220.
The case is a ThermalTake Armor Revo, I actually got it for free directly from ThermalTake in exchange for giving my opinion on it. The styling is a bit more extravagant than my tastes, but it does the job very well and when it's free I can't complain.









Yes! the 7970 is a monster haha, that was my "upgrade" last week, along with the 32GB of RAM and an extra SSD.

I am doing a Corsair 650D build for a friend in a week or two (parts have been ordered) so I'll post pics of that too when I am done. Also I'll drop this here first. Next year I am going to be starting up a case mod that will be all out so expect my best work yet in that.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Superb, 10/10....the back panel cabling is most impressive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not finished yet.


Awesome improvement, I would say 9/10. I would suggest straightening out the PCIe cables going into the cards, and tucking away those cables sticking out from behind the motherboard tray near the bottom.

Here's my latest submission....very small case but I still think I managed to do alright with the cables.


----------



## kcuestag

^10/10.









Here are 2 shots I did with some sun light:





Pull config is so much better than push, the fans run quieter (Due to less vibration probably) and less dust into the rig/filters.


----------



## MightEMatt

My recently rewired case. I need to buy some extension cables so I can tuck a bit cleaner, but this is much better than it was before. The P280 is a great case for cable management, but I wish all of the front panel cables were a couple inches longer.

That bundle of red wire is the case speaker; looks silly but it does the job. I also have a piece of thread holding the back of the graphics card level. Also, I decided to take all of the grommets out, since the edges they protect are rounded anyways, and they just got in the way.


----------



## Zyro71

9.5/10, the reason i say ths is because it kinda looks like you could hide the cables a bit more there. Other than that, its great.

Also, my 5800K

*Before*


*After*


----------



## HuwSharpe

Hard to get the cables any tidier i think =)


----------



## OverClocker55

Got my 400R up and running







Don't mind the robot xD He is Woody


----------



## GoLDii3

I think the best i could do with the Z9.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best i could do with the Z9.


8/10
Get some sleeves and tighten the cables up a bit


----------



## Charris231

Older pictures are in my profile


The cpu cable needs and extension and i need molex to sata power adapter for the Optical Drive.


----------



## socketus

You might have cable length enough to run your front panel wires and the cpu cable behind the motherboard, even if there isn't a cutout.

As it is - 7.5/10


----------



## Chickenman




----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*






Looks good, 9/10 as it is.

I'd move those GPU power cables down to the next cable routing grommet.


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Looks good, 9/10 as it is.
> I'd move those GPU power cables down to the next cable routing grommet.


I hear ya, had them there originally but... idle hands...


----------



## Charris231

The cpu cable is too short to go behind the tray, ordering a molex to sata adapter and an 8 pin extension soon.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Got my 400R up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the robot xD He is Woody


Very clean, can't really see anything out of place so 10/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*


Again another very clean rig....but yes the GPU cables are somewhat out of place like that IMO... 9/10


----------



## KJ4MRC

Here is mine, little dusty...Going to watercool the CPU then get some single sleeved cables.


----------



## silverbullet134

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


Your powersupply is installed wrong for that case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverbullet134*
> 
> Case is a Phantom 820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the wire at the bottom coming out of the case, it is for the side panel.


Rate/tips on my phantom 820 please


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, I want sleeved cables for my AX650 but I'm not sure where to get the best possible price. I just looked on Corsair's website and they are selling the sleeved cables for only $60 but will it be cheaper if I buy somewhere else. Also, I was examining various pictures of the cables Corsair sells and it looks like some cables have like 4 heads each, wouldn't this be kinda counter-productive in terms of shorter, neater cables?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverbullet134*
> 
> Your powersupply is installed wrong for that case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate/tips on my phantom 820 please


I'll give it 7/10
you can tidy the cables up more, get it sleeved maybe
especially the graphic cable that crossing the tube
but great job








oh and get a bay res to make it even tidier, just some thoughts


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverbullet134*
> 
> Your powersupply is installed wrong for that case


There is no right or wrong way to do it. In this orientation, yes I do lose the functionality of the of the bottom dust filter, but I also lose the awesome look of that side of the PSU. I'm not the only one who does this, just ask Tiny Tom Logan.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> There is no right or wrong way to do it. In this orientation, yes I do lose the functionality of the of the bottom dust filter, but I also lose the awesome look of that side of the PSU. I'm not the only one who does this, just ask Tiny Tom Logan.


QFT....makes absolutely no difference at all which way you decide to make the fan on a PSU face.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> QFT....makes absolutely no difference at all which way you decide to make the fan on a PSU face.


I would think because heat rises that it'd be best to mount it right-side up.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> QFT....makes absolutely no difference at all which way you decide to make the fan on a PSU face.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think because heat rises that it'd be best to mount it right-side up.
Click to expand...

"Right-side" being which side? And a little disturbance from a fan can easily overcome that.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I would think because heat rises that it'd be best to mount it right-side up.


That psu's fan is an INTAKE fan - the only downside is that most psu's 24pin & 8 pin cabling is closer to the mobo tray/cutouts when the fan side is facing down.
So with the fan facing up, that fan is sucking the hot air from those vid cards that shoot hot air back into the case. And it looks good, too !


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I would think because heat rises that it'd be best to mount it right-side up.
> 
> 
> 
> That psu's fan is an INTAKE fan - the only downside is that most psu's 24pin & 8 pin cabling is closer to the mobo tray/cutouts when the fan side is facing down.
> So with the fan facing up, that fan is sucking the hot air from those vid cards that shoot hot air back into the case. And it looks good, too !
Click to expand...

The last thing is my main concern. Looks.
Besides, the fan isn't ever moving much air, it is a very low PM fan as it is meant to be a silent PSU


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverbullet134*
> 
> Rate/tips on my phantom 820 please


9/10 tighten the front panel? wires under your 2nd card, & move that vid card power behind the tube.


----------



## shadow water

How about this for hdd cage cableing?


----------



## OverClocker55

Just made another rig out of scraps


----------



## HPE1000

tear me apart people


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tear me apart people
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1/10
Sleeve it. Get a 480 rad. Get 2 690's. Then I give 10.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just Kidding 11/10 Great Build


----------



## shadow water

use some more zipties and it could be a 10


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## OverClocker55

Amazing rig. Tuck the cables in a bit and where are your HDD's and SSD's?


----------



## Vlada011

WOW that is rig for me.
FTW/Classified No.1.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## helo moshi




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*






1/1


----------



## Okle

Still a work in progress but I'd love to see what people think.


----------



## SpecializedPro

Upgraded from the brilliant little H100 to Full watercooling loop, managed to keep everything as tidy as it was before!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Upgraded from the brilliant little H100 to Full watercooling loop, managed to keep everything as tidy as it was before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










10/10


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10


THANX! Glad you like it!









Gona be installing a RX240 on its side in the bottom compartment shortly, will hide pump e.t.c, will post again in next couple of weeks


----------



## Frazz

Finally got cable sleeves:


----------



## iPrevailed




----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress but I'd love to see what people think.






Thats really clean for no sleeved cables, 9.9/10


----------



## Midgethulk

I'll just throw it in here.


----------



## BradleyW

My cables look a mess compared to these images and my cable management is very good.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress but I'd love to see what people think.


Looks great to me. 9/10 - - only thing I think could be better is the 24 pin sleeved or using an extension with it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Upgraded from the brilliant little H100 to Full watercooling loop, managed to keep everything as tidy as it was before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome loop and setup. 10/10








Those cards look thirsty though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Finally got cable sleeves:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can't see much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I'll just throw it in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


5/10 The majority of the cables coming off your PSU should be run up behind the motherboard tray, looks kinda sloppy with them all hanging out on the bottom like that.


----------



## Okle

thanks! I have a nzxt 24 individual sleeved cable extension but its so stiff so I'm not able to get to behind the motherboard. Actually looking just taking a sharpy to those cooled cables, heard that will do the trick just is gonna be a pain


----------



## crazyg0od33

Here's my rig.
I want to get a custom cover from Dwood for the bottom over the PSU, but I have all my watercooling gear in the way...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338091733/
IMG_0044 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338088757/
IMG_0043 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338089463/
IMG_0042 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8339151510/
IMG_0041 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338090887/
IMG_0040 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338091733/


Thats the way to do it, if cables have to be on show, make them something to look at =)


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Here's my rig.
> I want to get a custom cover from Dwood for the bottom over the PSU, but I have all my watercooling gear in the way...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338091733/
> IMG_0044 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338088757/
> IMG_0043 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338089463/
> IMG_0042 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8339151510/
> IMG_0041 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338090887/
> IMG_0040 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr


Where do you have your HDD?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hot swap bay under the 2 disk drives.
I have 2 ssds. You can see the intel one and that's attached with velcro onto my Samsung one


----------



## JAM3S121

How does my pc look? I am not great at taking photos, the lights are actually purple ( I messed with my camera's white balance so it showed propery. I am working on sleeved cables soon and getting new lightning in the case. I know the bottom PCI-E cables could be snugger and tighter but I wanted them to have that loop look. Thanks



You can't see it but in the top left cutout there is the cpu power and case fan power plug.


----------



## Frazz

Hardest thing to manage is the CCFL and inverter.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> 
> Hardest thing to manage is the CCFL and inverter.


looks good to me 8/10. try pulling those psu cables a little tighter though, what about my case above yours?


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha I never did get a rating on mine, but:

@JAM3S

8/10. Swap those sata cables for black or white ones, the blue catches my eye too much. would be a 10/10 if the cables were sleeved. I also like the "loop" look of your GPU cables. Great Build









@Frazz

9/10. Pull the right GPU power cables tighter to make em match, they bulge a bit more that the left one. Mostly nitpicking there though. Maybe cover up the back of the PSU? Those rainbow cables are the worst part. Awesome looking build though!


----------



## JAM3S121

Thanks! I'm planning on buying some grey sleeved sata cables and sleeving my psu soon so i'll report back then.!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


What coolant is that? Mayhems pastel ice white?


----------



## SpecializedPro

Thanks!, yeah they do look a bit thirsty lol!, one of the guys on the forumn says im gona need roughly another 480 + 360 al least to keeps those happy, defo dont have enuff space left in the 800D for those so not gona put them under water if its not gona be efficient, was thinking maybe if i upgrade to 780's they will use less power and i can get away with a lot less rad, don't really want to be hacking up my 800D just to make them fit!


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Looks great to me. 9/10 - - only thing I think could be better is the 24 pin sleeved or using an extension with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome loop and setup. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cards look thirsty though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see much
> 5/10 The majority of the cables coming off your PSU should be run up behind the motherboard tray, looks kinda sloppy with them all hanging out on the bottom like that.


Thanks!, yeah they do look a bit thirsty lol!, one of the guys on the forumn says im gona need roughly another 480 + 360 al least to keeps those happy, defo dont have enuff space left in the 800D for those so not gona put them under water if its not gona be efficient, was thinking maybe if i upgrade to 780's they will use less power and i can get away with a lot less rad, don't really want to be hacking up my 800D just to make them fit!


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> haha I never did get a rating on mine, but:
> @JAM3S
> 8/10. Swap those sata cables for black or white ones, the blue catches my eye too much. would be a 10/10 if the cables were sleeved. I also like the "loop" look of your GPU cables. Great Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Frazz
> 9/10. Pull the right GPU power cables tighter to make em match, they bulge a bit more that the left one. Mostly nitpicking there though. Maybe cover up the back of the PSU? Those rainbow cables are the worst part. Awesome looking build though!


Thanks for the advice I will do that







. Think of the rainbow cables as a feature!







(I hate them too.)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Thanks!, yeah they do look a bit thirsty lol!, one of the guys on the forumn says im gona need roughly another 480 + 360 al least to keeps those happy, defo dont have enuff space left in the 800D for those so not gona put them under water if its not gona be efficient, was thinking maybe if i upgrade to 780's they will use less power and i can get away with a lot less rad, don't really want to be hacking up my 800D just to make them fit!


That's a negative IMO, who told you that? Ask around, especially the water cooling club, and I think most would say you could get away with just adding a 240 at the bottom. That looks like a decent 360 up top, and you got a D5 as your pump right? The D5 is plenty powerful enough to pump through those rads and all those cards blocked up. A good rule of thumb I use is start off with a 240 for the CPU, and then for each additional component add 120mms worth of radiator. So with the CPU and 3 cards, you're right at the max if you were to run the 360 up top and the 240 at the bottom, but still looking at great temps with some overclocking headroom. Sorry this rant is not really geared towards trying to convince you to water cool your cards, I'm just so surprised someone out there told you to add an additional 480 to your *existing* 360 just to be able to cool that kind of loop.








Of course do what's best you for at the moment, and that probably would be holding off if you think you're going to upgrade. Just grabbing two 780's in the future and adding them to that loop would be plenty more powerful than three 580's, run cooler and use much less power.


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's a negative IMO, who told you that? Ask around, especially the water cooling club, and I think most would say you could get away with just adding a 240 at the bottom. That looks like a decent 360 up top, and you got a D5 as your pump right? The D5 is plenty powerful enough to pump through those rads and all those cards blocked up. A good rule of thumb I use is start off with a 240 for the CPU, and then for each additional component add 120mms worth of radiator. So with the CPU and 3 cards, you're right at the max if you were to run the 360 up top and the 240 at the bottom, but still looking at great temps with some overclocking headroom. Sorry this rant is not really geared towards trying to convince you to water cool your cards, I'm just so surprised someone out there told you to add an additional 480 to your *existing* 360 just to be able to cool that kind of loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course do what's best you for at the moment, and that probably would be holding off if you think you're going to upgrade. Just grabbing two 780's in the future and adding them to that loop would be plenty more powerful than three 580's, run cooler and use much less power.


LOL! No probs, well they actually said it would need probably 3 x 360 for the loop at least or a 1060 or 1050 i think it was cant quite remember, my rad is a XSPC RX360 and yep thats the Swiftech MPC655 i also have a Alphacool MPC655 i havent used yet which i bought just in case i need when i add more rads, thanks for that info on the rads just what i needed to hear, was just going to put my RX240 in there which would fit with no problems, now i need to work out how im going to stuff another 360 in that bottom compartment need to find about another 3 inches somehow, be lucky if i find 3mm!!

As for the 2 780's no chance, its goto be 3! You know how we roll!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have a Cooler Master K350 very bad cable management case no space at all to hide them, tell me what you think and what i can do for better management thanks












PS: i have zero space behind the MB tray


----------



## Crooksy

Sleeving from the PSU would help but it's a big job.

Other than that, there's not a whole lot that you can actually do considering your case. I really don't like that Xigmatek fan there!

What can I say, I expected more from a retired mod!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well that xigmatek fan is cooling the mems and the VRMS that are much need it to be cool on this board for stable OC


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have a Cooler Master K350 very bad cable management case no space at all to hide them, tell me what you think and what i can do for better management thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: i have zero space behind the MB tray


Ok wow. I don't get it, if it has cable management holes, how does it not have space in the back of the mobo?


----------



## [CyGnus]

If you look close i can squeeze a fan power cable in those holes.... anything thicker i cant close the case... This case is like 35€


----------



## Boinz

You just gotta spread them out more









I cut cable management holes into my antec 300 and still was able to hide the majority of my cables, and it was never meant for hiding cables behind the mobo. It takes a bit of pressure but I can technically close the case.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> If you look close i can squeeze a fan power cable in those holes.... anything thicker i cant close the case... This case is like 35€


do you have the 1 meter NZXT leds or the 2 meter leds?

If you have the 2 Meter L.E.Ds then try doing it like mine . I started from the bottom front then went across the bottom of the HDD cage the went up the motherboard try up the topof the motherboard try the to the back of the case were the back fan is an back down to the bottom.you cant really see mine at all. That would clean up the 2 cables I see in your 5.25 bays


----------



## Jacksonator36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*





you have the best looking PC i've seen on OCN.


----------



## [CyGnus]

ericlee30 i have the 1 meter ones


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> you have the best looking PC i've seen on OCN.


LOL you need to get around more then.







Sorry no intentions of being a smart arse, and @reaper your build is awesome, truly....but this a very large community with many fantastic builds, I still get surprised with what I run across. Just when I think I've seen it all...


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ericlee30 i have the 1 meter ones


Yeah that would be pretty hard to make them disappear with the 1 meter ones. Now i think I know why you did it that way


----------



## GoLDii3

Just got a Phantom 410


----------



## shadow water




----------



## [CyGnus]

shadow water that is very clean i would say 10/10


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Just got a Phantom 410


i say 8/10

You should move the drives up if you can, that way we won't see the sata and sata power cables. Otherwise everything else looks good,


----------



## OverClocker55

Tuck them sleeved cables in a bit more.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> shadow water that is very clean i would say 10/10


thank you very much


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Just got a Phantom 410
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10 - looks good...only thing I would suggest is pulling back the cables behind the motherboard some more to make them tighter, and changing the orientation of the back fan on the heatsink so it doesn't show the wire.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's got to be one of the cleanest Scouts around. 10/10. I still have my old Scout, great case. Is that paracord sleeving you're using? Looks great.


----------



## shadow water

Yeah heat shrinkless paricord


----------



## xlastshotx

Some pretty nice cables no?


----------



## eskamobob1

10/10... those cables are beautiful in themselves, but we tend to try and hide them in this thread


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> 10/10... those cables are beautiful in themselves, but we tend to try and hide them in this thread


WHAT WHY WOULD YOU HIDE THESE BEAUTIFUL CABLES?!?

I keep mine out on display in an open case along with my watercooling for all to see


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> WHAT WHY WOULD YOU HIDE THESE BEAUTIFUL CABLES?!?
> I keep mine out on display in an open case along with my watercooling for all to see


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## PoisonousRakija

Did some more tucking in and painted the CPU cooler from green to black/white. How do we like it?
Going to add some more fans and lighting soon too.


----------



## OverClocker55

Updated my cable management


----------



## crazyg0od33

9/10
VERY nice build and cables there


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> 9/10
> VERY nice build and cables there


Thanks M8


----------



## Rust1d?




----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

6.5/10


----------



## Rust1d?

That bad? I know I am not too color coordinated


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Updated my cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Don't really see anything you could improve on....10/10 IMO. I like those fans


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Updated my cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Don't really see anything you could improve on....10/10 IMO. I like those fans
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yeah there amazing


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> 9/10
> VERY nice build and cables there


Just asking why did you give him a 9/10 instead of a 10/10?

The cables are pretty tight and I see menial to no other cables plus its very clean no dust. Do I not see something?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

nvm


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


Run those front panel i/o wiring under the mobo.
Is there enough length on the the blue usb cable to tuck it up into the top of the case ?
Not sure what you can do for front sata cabling ....

7/10 !


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Just asking why did you give him a 9/10 instead of a 10/10?
> The cables are pretty tight and I see menial to no other cables plus its very clean no dust. Do I not see something?


Didn't think it mattered that much. I just threw a high score out there. I'd give it a 10, I just usually reserve tens (at least for me) to builds with a ton of stuff in there so that cabling is more difficult. It just didn't seem that hard to get such good cabling there...but it is a great job.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Didn't think it mattered that much. I just threw a high score out there. I'd give it a 10, I just usually reserve tens (at least for me) to builds with a ton of stuff in there so that cabling is more difficult. It just didn't seem that hard to get such good cabling there...but it is a great job.


Oh ok







I know what you mean my newest build is so hard to do cabling I have the 690 II advance case and I'm seriously thinking that that was a bad idea now I just have to much stuff in a midsize tower I have to have someone help me put on the side panel every time it just takes to many hands to try to do it your self lol
Here is some pics of mine


----------



## Tigerboy

heres mine








if you have any tips by all means please leave em here or msg me. this is my first real attempt but i have a good case for it







gonna get black sata cables cuz that red one sticks out too much


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Just asking why did you give him a 9/10 instead of a 10/10?
> The cables are pretty tight and I see menial to no other cables plus its very clean no dust. Do I not see something?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think it mattered that much. I just threw a high score out there. I'd give it a 10, I just usually reserve tens (at least for me) to builds with a ton of stuff in there so that cabling is more difficult. It just didn't seem that hard to get such good cabling there...but it is a great job.
Click to expand...

Haha alright. Well thanks


----------



## Swag

Guys, does anyone know how to clean sleeved cables? Would it be fine to just bury them in mild soap and water and just let them dry overnight or a few days?


----------



## shadow water

That is the strangest question I've ever heard and do not have at answer


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> That is the strangest question I've ever heard and do not have at answer


Lol, I think it's a fair question.







My sleeved cables have gotten dirty and the white isn't as bright as before. Just want to freshen them up!


----------



## shadow water

I understand why and your logic but maybe a solution with a little bit of bleach and water would work but that might discolor your connectors


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> I understand why and your logic but maybe a solution with a little bit of bleach and water would work but that might discolor your connectors


I've just removed all the connectors. All I have are bare cables.







I just don't know how to clean them! I don't want to remove the sleeves from the cables because that's just too much work and if I mess up, a lot of money.


----------



## BradleyW

I just can't seem to get my cables tidy in my HAF-X. These rigs look great.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> I understand why and your logic but maybe a solution with a little bit of bleach and water would work but that might discolor your connectors


Sleeving is comparable to nylon. Would you bleach your pantyhose?









Soap and water is fine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> I understand why and your logic but maybe a solution with a little bit of bleach and water would work but that might discolor your connectors
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving is comparable to nylon. Would you bleach your pantyhose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soap and water is fine.
Click to expand...

I just used the staple method to remove the pins and my fingers are bleeding.







Partly numb too. Lol! Anyone got an easier way other than one of those tools?


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> I understand why and your logic but maybe a solution with a little bit of bleach and water would work but that might discolor your connectors
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving is comparable to nylon. Would you bleach your pantyhose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soap and water is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just used the staple method to remove the pins and my fingers are bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly numb too. Lol! Anyone got an easier way other than one of those tools?
Click to expand...

A paper clip and a multitool, or pliers. I bend the tip just slightly.

Edit: Yes, you can clean an organic stain (anything like grease, butter, ketchup) with regular detergent, and clean a inorganic stain with dilute bleach solution (or similar), or oxyclean. I do not know if your cables are colored or not, so check for colorfast. I would not bleach a colored cable. The detergent WILL NOT react to the plugs. Also, if your using a bleach type solution, rinse thoroughly afterward to prevent metal reaction.


----------



## HPE1000

Hopefully I will be making a post before then end of next week


----------



## OverClocker55

You got a big case....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> You got a big case....


For my brother.


----------



## Born For TDM




----------



## BritishBob

Ok so don't laugh... But we spent hours working on these cables...




It's on OCN's Creative MC server.
ocnmc.com:25565


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats badass...10/10 just for the sheer effort!


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hopefully I will be making a post before then end of next week


just did a build in this case....its NNNIIIIICEEE


----------



## Rixon

Re did my cable management since I got my Segate barracuda 1Tb drive in earlier this holiday season, I'm glad I was able to find the time to wrench that annoying EPS cable behind the motherboard tray, desipite the 650D being awesome at cable management.


Although when I tucked everything together those pesky SATA and 4-pin molex cables were tied up and hidden from the HDD bay access hole, I really need the money to put the hardware that this case deserves in it.

As for Born For TDM's post, that is almost completely immaculate man, no doubt it is a 9.8 or 9.9 of 10. The only thing I would like to see is maybe hiding the second GPU's power cables behind the first, or even weave them together to get rid of that loop but keep the contrasting black and blue colours.


----------



## GreenNeon

8/10 - I can see a wire hanging down below the video card. There are also power leads visible behind the HDD cage area, try zipping them down the side of the tray?

Here's mine: Corsair Graphite Series 600T (Silver edition)


Mobile pics ftw!


----------



## Tigerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*


dude is that a SSD mounted on the back of your board? and is it a legitamate spot or did you custom mount that there? thats kind of genuis if it doesnt need cooling. i think i have 4 holes there and i noticed i have no internal drive mounts on my thermaltake level 10 gt, only the hot swappables. that would be a nice spot if thats a SSD mount


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> dude is that a SSD mounted on the back of your board? and is it a legitamate spot or did you custom mount that there? thats kind of genuis if it doesnt need cooling. i think i have 4 holes there and i noticed i have no internal drive mounts on my thermaltake level 10 gt, only the hot swappables. that would be a nice spot if thats a SSD mount


A lot of people do that with ssd's, they just stick them back there.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> A lot of people do that with ssd's, they just stick them back there.


Yep, both of mine are on the back tray as well.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> dude is that a SSD mounted on the back of your board? and is it a legitamate spot or did you custom mount that there? thats kind of genuis if it doesnt need cooling. i think i have 4 holes there and i noticed i have no internal drive mounts on my thermaltake level 10 gt, only the hot swappables. that would be a nice spot if thats a SSD mount


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> A lot of people do that with ssd's, they just stick them back there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yep, both of mine are on the back tray as well.


He also was asking if the guy had customized it to fit or did the case come like that. The answer is that is the Coolermaster haf XM case and were his SSD is was made by coolermaster not custom. I have that case. That is how I know the answer to that


----------



## ekg84

Just built this photo editing machine for my girlfriend, organizing cables in this case is a pure pain in a butt, but hey happy wife - happy life right?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just built this photo editing machine for my girlfriend, organizing cables in this case is a pure pain in a butt, but hey happy wife - happy life right?


Nice rig, nice management. 10/10. I would recommend sleeving those case header and USB 3.0 cables too if it was you who had sleeved the PSU.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just built this photo editing machine for my girlfriend, organizing cables in this case is a pure pain in a butt, but hey happy wife - happy life right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 Btw you said made it for the gf and then said happy wife?







Which one is she?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 10/10 Btw you said made it for the gf and then said happy wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is she?


that was just a somewhat funny expression that came to my mind ("happy wife happy life") , she's a gf.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 10/10 Btw you said made it for the gf and then said happy wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is she?
> 
> 
> 
> that was just a somewhat funny expression that came to my mind ("happy wife happy life") , she's a gf.
Click to expand...

Next Step


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Next Step


still skeptical.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



don't hurt me


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Next Step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> don't hurt me
Click to expand...

I Wuv U 2 Much 2 Hurt U


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I Wuv U 2 Much 2 Hurt U


<3


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I Wuv U 2 Much 2 Hurt U
> 
> 
> 
> <3
Click to expand...

<3 <3 Rate Me


----------



## dmanstasiu

0/10

Get those case headers tucked away


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 0/10
> 
> Get those case headers tucked away


That's not nice


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> That's not nice


I see way too many cables for a case without a power supply


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> That's not nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see way too many cables for a case without a power supply
Click to expand...


----------



## GreenNeon

Rate mine please, anything I could improve?


And the back of the case, sorry for low quality...

I plan on buying some blue/white LED strips and black sleeved extenders for the cables to make the interior look nicer, just need the money


----------



## crazyg0od33

looks great for non-sleeved...8/10. If not sleeving, I'd just say maybe to cover up that spot between the PSU and the HDD cage (thats what it is, right?) with some acrylic or something black...


----------



## GreenNeon

Well, the resolution doesn't help. I'm going to take some better images with my DSLR tomorrow. The cables are partially sleeved (Not individually but in bundles) and that spot is a zip-tie hook on the base plate. The case is cosmetically new...


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> <3 <3 Rate Me





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Why not put the 120 rad/fan at the rear of case to disipate some heat between CPU and GPU ?
Then run from GPU back to pump/resi combo.
Shorten your loop, better thermal performance, and should look cleaner.

Either the above or go through both rads first before getting to components to be cooled like this...


My build still in progress, BUT this is how I intend my loop to look, might add a 120 rad/fan at rear as suggested above.

Just my opinion


----------



## jktmas

rate plz, btw im waiting on a new H80 :[


----------



## HPE1000

I will be like anyone else on here and say 8.5 because the cables aren't sleeved









Great anyway









This is far from being done, I am setting the computer up right now (windows, driver, programs, transfering data etc..) and that was a quick job, heatsink and GPU will probably be ordered tonight. It's my brother computer I just built him today


----------



## THC Butterz

How bout my rigs,

HAF XM:

HAF X

HAF 912


I also Have a 932 but Ill Be Re doing in in the next day or 2 when my new ssd comes in


----------



## Zeek

Your cable management looks great in all the rigs











Can't really do "good" cable management in this case, but it's better than nothing









SSD is on the other side behind the motherboard tray so I didn't have a huge mess on the bottom, even tho I still do, lol.


----------



## Disturbed117

9.5/10

Excellent management.

Here is mine. I need to do some more work on it though.



Spoiler: Picture


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Ok let's try this again. Maybe my post won't be overlooked









Mine... Nothing to brag about but it is fairly clean, but you really dont want to see behind the mobo tray , it's scary. Although if someone wants to help me brainstorm on how I can route everything back there I can provide a picture...



I wish my Sata power connectors didnt have so much extra length between plugs though, got that weird looping stuff going on...

I had the hardest time finding 6" sata cables in store so I had to settle for half meter cables.

Advice? Ideas? Both are appreciated. :3


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Ok let's try this again. Maybe my post won't be overlooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine... Nothing to brag about but it is fairly clean, but you really dont want to see behind the mobo tray , it's scary. Although if someone wants to help me brainstorm on how I can route everything back there I can provide a picture...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my Sata power connectors didnt have so much extra length between plugs though, got that weird looping stuff going on...
> I had the hardest time finding 6" sata cables in store so I had to settle for half meter cables.
> Advice? Ideas? Both are appreciated. :3


8/10 would be 9 if the SATA connections weren't showing that much.








Maybe custom sleeve those wires? You could make them look nicer if they were white sleeved, maybe shorten them aswell when you are at it.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I would suggest sleeving those SATA as well.. It is really easy to move the connectors to whatever length you want, then just take some black heat shrink and place them on the cables where the connectors used to be.

It is REALLY easy


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's try this again. Maybe my post won't be overlooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine... Nothing to brag about but it is fairly clean, but you really dont want to see behind the mobo tray , it's scary. Although if someone wants to help me brainstorm on how I can route everything back there I can provide a picture...
> 
> 
> I wish my Sata power connectors didnt have so much extra length between plugs though, got that weird looping stuff going on...
> 
> 
> I had the hardest time finding 6" sata cables in store so I had to settle for half meter cables.
> Advice? Ideas? Both are appreciated. :3


You haint looked in the rite place ! I've got 5 of them right here ! the shipping will double the cost, tho, if you get em from Aquatuning.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You haint looked in the rite place ! I've got 5 of them right here ! the shipping will double the cost, tho, if you get em from Aquatuning.


When I mean in store, I mean in a brick and mortar store cuz I needed the cables.. Didnt have time to wait for them to ship.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> 8/10 would be 9 if the SATA connections weren't showing that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe custom sleeve those wires? You could make them look nicer if they were white sleeved, maybe shorten them aswell when you are at it.


Yeah that may work... Might order some white paracord or the like... Will need to purchase one more round sata cable though...


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I would suggest sleeving those SATA as well.. It is really easy to move the connectors to whatever length you want, then just take some black heat shrink and place them on the cables where the connectors used to be.
> It is REALLY easy


Are you referring to the PSU sata cables or the data cables? I was gonna see if I could figure out a way to sleeve the data cables but I have a long time left on my PSU warranty. (I think)

Edit: **Yeah I have 2 years left if I recall correctly**


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Ok so don't laugh... But we spent hours working on these cables...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on OCN's Creative MC server.
> ocnmc.com:25565


This is purely win. Love it 11/10


----------



## Bmxant

The back panel was hit by a tornado, you're not allowed to see it


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> 
> 
> The back panel was hit by a tornado, you're not allowed to see it


I reckon the front panel has debris from the back panel tornado !!

Really need more pics from different angles and better quality to rate properly.
From what I can see in the pic posted I rate a 7/10.
To me it looks average with room for improvement.
Some improvements you could try are....
Improving the cables coming from the PSU, pull tighter and bend into shape so they go through hole at rear of psu.
Try routing the PCI-e cables from gpu under the card, might improve the the look.
Look at the cable supplying power to your Asus sound card, that extra plug hanging out looks lost where it is.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I reckon the front panel has debris from the back panel tornado !!
> 
> Really need more pics from different angles and better quality to rate properly.
> From what I can see in the pic posted I rate a 7/10.
> To me it looks average with room for improvement.
> Some improvements you could try are....
> Improving the cables coming from the PSU, pull tighter and bend into shape so they go through hole at rear of psu.
> Try routing the PCI-e cables from gpu under the card, might improve the the look.
> Look at the cable supplying power to your Asus sound card, that extra plug hanging out looks lost where it is.


The stock AX850 cables are really stiff, I tried pulling the cables a bit tighter, but it puts too much pressure on the plastic connectors (At least for my liking)

PCI-e cables are bothering me how they are, I originally had them under the card, but they were bending it down a bit.

I hate that extra plug coming from the sound card









I'd really like to replace all of the cables (or sleeve them myself) in the future.

Thanks for the rate / advice


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> The stock AX850 cables are really stiff, I tried pulling the cables a bit tighter, but it puts too much pressure on the plastic connectors (At least for my liking)
> 
> PCI-e cables are bothering me how they are, I originally had them under the card, but they were bending it down a bit.
> 
> I hate that extra plug coming from the sound card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to replace all of the cables (or sleeve them myself) in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the rate / advice


I just cut thos exta hagning cables off. pci 6+2 pin or whatever. Go for it and sleeve man. Honestly throw on a couple of lord of the rings and youll have your psu done in no time ( sorta )


----------



## famous1994

Just switched to a Rosewill Blackhawk that I won from the Community Awards, thoughts?


----------



## OverClocker55

Ninja Robot Turtle





















10/10


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Just switched to a Rosewill Blackhawk that I won from the Community Awards, thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A lil bit dark, but I'd like to see the case with the lights ON ! Its functional, I can see that you've managed the cables quite well.
If you feel its worth the trouble, you might try slipping the front i/o cabling behind the mobo to minimize their appearance.

8/10 - without any consideration for telling you to sleeve the cables. Works for me


----------



## Layd Dly

Almost where i want it. I think i may need to get into some custom sleeving though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layd Dly*
> 
> Almost where i want it. I think i may need to get into some custom sleeving though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm thinking 10/10 but with some black sleeves it will look great


----------



## ericlee30

Finally finished my cabling in my new Haf XM case


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Finally finished my cabling in my new Haf XM case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 Very Clean








BTW why so many hard drives? There for what type of content?


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 10/10 Very Clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW why so many hard drives? There for what type of content?


Thank you. I love media. I have over 6000+ movies and most of them are in MKV files. My goal is to get every movie ever made. I know I have a long ways to go but its kind of a hobby


----------



## bdenpaka

Rate em'!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 10/10 Very Clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW why so many hard drives? There for what type of content?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I love media. I have over 6000+ movies and most of them are in MKV files. My goal is to get every movie ever made. I know I have a long ways to go but its kind of a hobby
Click to expand...

6000+ movies * $10.00 (Average costs of DVDs I'm guessing) = A lot of money! Of course, you are getting them legally.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate em'!




















































10/10


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 6000+ movies * $10.00 (Average costs of DVDs I'm guessing) = A lot of money! Of course, you are getting them legally.


LOL yes I am getting them legally


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> 
> Rate em'!


10/10


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 6000+ movies * $10.00 (Average costs of DVDs I'm guessing) = A lot of money! Of course, you are getting them legally.


Why get 6000 movies for free when you can pay tens of thousands for them?







His ISP must love him with all the bandwidth he uses buying movies off Amazon.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Why get 6000 movies for free when you can pay tens of thousands for them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ISP must love him with all the bandwidth he uses buying movies off Amazon.


LOL I like that one







lol my ISP loves me but not for buying so many movies


----------



## l3eans

New Build












Gotta fix that 24 pin pretty badly.


----------



## GreenNeon

Comb those extenders some more mate, they look a little untidy. Also, I can see the cables in/behind the HDD bay area, try hiding them or zipping the wires to something? That's just me being anal though - 8.5/10


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*
> 
> Comb those extenders some more mate, they look a little untidy. Also, I can see the cables in/behind the HDD bay area, try hiding them or zipping the wires to something? That's just me being anal though - 8.5/10


Thanks, gotta go get some more black zip ties. And those aren't extensions XD.


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Thanks, gotta go get some more black zip ties. And those aren't extensions XD.


Oh shetz, did you braid the PSU cables yourself?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> New Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta fix that 24 pin pretty badly.


9.5 i still see wires that can be easily hidden, make it happen


----------



## Cruz

I try


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

you need to get the bitfenix 5.25" drive bay


----------



## HPE1000

Not the best, I tried though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not the best, I tried though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10 TRY HARDER BOY

Jk Nice Rig


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 7/10 TRY HARDER BOY
> 
> Jk Nice Rig


LOL that made me laugh so hard


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> I try


Does the shoe box help with temps?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1228441/
> 
> I try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the shoe box help with temps?
Click to expand...

I was thinking the exact same thing! How's the shoe box? I'd cover that with CF and it'll look like a sexy PSU cover! I guess you got some MacGyver in your blood!


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Does the shoe box help with temps?


As long as the psu is facing down and pulling air beneath the case, the cover shouldn't do any harm in terms of temperature.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 7/10 TRY HARDER BOY
> 
> Jk Nice Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that made me laugh so hard
Click to expand...


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty nice cables no?


2/10 Its really nice but i think they can be tightened up a TINY bit not much but maybe just a bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonousRakija*
> 
> Did some more tucking in and painted the CPU cooler from green to black/white. How do we like it?
> Going to add some more fans and lighting soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 All your cables are very very clean get them sleeved and you will have a nice 10/10 there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Updated my cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.8/10 I would just pull the cables abit tighter and clean them and line them up a bit more and then it is very very nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10 My suggestion here is what I like to normally do which is for all the IO ones on the bottom try and tuck them underneath the mother board tray a tiny bit so that it is possible to high them and run them all out of the same hole so essentially you cannot see them at all. and for the rest of them just hide them a bit more and pull things tighter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Oh ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean my newest build is so hard to do cabling I have the 690 II advance case and I'm seriously thinking that that was a bad idea now I just have to much stuff in a midsize tower I have to have someone help me put on the side panel every time it just takes to many hands to try to do it your self lol
> Here is some pics of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.8/10 I have owned a CM 690 and I know just how hard/easy cable management is in them and with the amount of hard ware that you have inside this one you have done a fantastic job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have any tips by all means please leave em here or msg me. this is my first real attempt but i have a good case for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna get black sata cables cuz that red one sticks out too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10 the new sata cables would be a nice addition but also try and hide some of the cables down by the psu a bit more they are just a little too cluttered for my liking. But good job for your first attempt i know mine was alot worse!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hopefully I will be making a post before then end of next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Look down at your other post for your ratings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.9/10 I really love it when people do things with their GPU cables like you did! The only reason why you are a tiny bit off is because of the one cable underneath you gpus but other than that amazing job really really like it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixon*
> 
> Re did my cable management since I got my Segate barracuda 1Tb drive in earlier this holiday season, I'm glad I was able to find the time to wrench that annoying EPS cable behind the motherboard tray, desipite the 650D being awesome at cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although when I tucked everything together those pesky SATA and 4-pin molex cables were tied up and hidden from the HDD bay access hole, I really need the money to put the hardware that this case deserves in it.


8/10 The idea is right in hiding all the cables but they are still visible through the gaps if you were able to hide them there then it would be much better imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just built this photo editing machine for my girlfriend, organizing cables in this case is a pure pain in a butt, but hey happy wife - happy life right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.99/10 Ah good ole ekg84 and his beautiful white and purple cables I love how you can make any rig look great! my only thing is though that one black cable at the bottom of the case from the PSU. I had to look hard to find something wrong in this one







But I just cannot give a 10/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> <3 <3 Rate Me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


3/10 I can still see cables and there is a lack of psu sooooooo.... lmao








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> rate plz, btw im waiting on a new H80 :[
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10 This would look really good if you got some sleeved cables in there and hid a few of the cables up by the top hole there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I will be like anyone else on here and say 8.5 because the cables aren't sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far from being done, I am setting the computer up right now (windows, driver, programs, transfering data etc..) and that was a quick job, heatsink and GPU will probably be ordered tonight. It's my brother computer I just built him today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10 but heck if its for the bro it doesnt matter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> How bout my rigs,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HAF XM:
> 
> HAF X
> 
> HAF 912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also Have a 932 but Ill Be Re doing in in the next day or 2 when my new ssd comes in


9/10 for them all they all have their cables well hidden and look like decent rigs. Good Job
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Your cable management looks great in all the rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really do "good" cable management in this case, but it's better than nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD is on the other side behind the motherboard tray so I didn't have a huge mess on the bottom, even tho I still do, lol.


8.5/10 Bundle up the cables coming from the PSU to give it a more streamlined look and not as cluttered but it is a quite a good job for what you can work with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 9.5/10
> Excellent management.
> 
> Here is mine. I need to do some more work on it though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


9/10 Not too bad imo I would try and clean up those IO cables at the bottom try and hid them a bit more like I said to Rust1D above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Ok let's try this again. Maybe my post won't be overlooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine... Nothing to brag about but it is fairly clean, but you really dont want to see behind the mobo tray , it's scary. Although if someone wants to help me brainstorm on how I can route everything back there I can provide a picture...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my Sata power connectors didnt have so much extra length between plugs though, got that weird looping stuff going on...
> 
> I had the hardest time finding 6" sata cables in store so I had to settle for half meter cables.
> 
> Advice? Ideas? Both are appreciated. :3


I am kinda lost here dont really know what to say the one picture i would rate a 7/10 and the other one a 9.9/10. With your mother board being so small the cables have a hard time reaching everything the only idea there I would have would be to maybe drill a few new holes so that you can make your own cable management and as for the sata cables most of the time you can adjust the length on them yourself by taking off the sleeving taking off the adapters and readjusting them to the length in which you want. I have done this before and it worked fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back panel was hit by a tornado, you're not allowed to see it


9/10 tighten up your PSU cables a bit so that they dont look so cluttered and then there is the one hanging cable by the GPU which i cannot figure out what it is but it looks like one nice rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Just switched to a Rosewill Blackhawk that I won from the Community Awards, thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10 if all your cables were sleeved it would be almost perfect!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layd Dly*
> 
> Almost where i want it. I think i may need to get into some custom sleeving though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.7/10 I love it just get some of that custom sleeving and it is nearly perfect!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Finally finished my cabling in my new Haf XM case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.8/10 already rated above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate em'!


9.9/10 Very Very Very well done just take some better pictures and its a 10/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> New Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta fix that 24 pin pretty badly.


9.8/10 I agree fix that 24 pin and hide the red and yellow cables in 5.25 bays and you got a beautiful rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try


9.5 Cables can be a bit tighter around the mobo but I love the shoebox PSU cover <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not the best, I tried though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10 Sadly not the best up around the top of the mobo needs a bit of work but its all on the right track

And to conclude my top 4 from the last 10 pages of Post your "rate my cables" goes to

4th - OverClocker55 for his clean and simple build!



3rd - bdenpaka and his tiny yet powerful silver sleeved build!! (blury pics though







)



2nd - Born for TDM for his sexy gpu cables and clean overall build!!!



1st - ekg84 and his stunning white and purple cables! As well as his excellent cable management behind the mobo tray as well!!!!



I hope this doesnt annoy anyone havent posted here in a while and felt like I needed to catch up a bit and try and provide some help


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow thanks and awesome long post!


----------



## HPE1000

Nice, I don't mind the long post!


----------



## crazyg0od33

I still didnt get a rating on mine haha...but it was so far back I think it got lost








oh well, I love all of these builds!!


----------



## Cruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> you need to get the bitfenix 5.25" drive bay


If u are talking to me.. i have a litte problem with that.. i live on Puerto Rico and find things like that here is kinda hard. and the problem about buy it on newegg or page like that i need pay like $20.00+ on the shipping no matter if the item i buy cost like 2 dollars lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Does the shoe box help with temps?


Well.. i got the psu looking down so i don't think can affect the temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing! How's the shoe box? I'd cover that with CF and it'll look like a sexy PSU cover! I guess you got some MacGyver in your blood!


Haha thanks!

@golfergolfe
thanks for the rate! i will do work better when i get sleeved cables xD


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Here's my rig.
> I want to get a custom cover from Dwood for the bottom over the PSU, but I have all my watercooling gear in the way...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338091733/
> IMG_0044 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338088757/
> IMG_0043 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338089463/
> IMG_0042 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8339151510/
> IMG_0041 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338090887/
> IMG_0040 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr


9/10 Took a bit to find but I found it! I really love your set up but I would have to say to try and make the cables flow better out of the gpus more like how they come out of the 24pin nice and smooth. It is hard to do this but it is possible! I would try and hid the cables a bit more coming out of the 5.25 bays as well as down where your ssd is. I love how everything is sleeved though just clean up some of the cables and you will be good to go! Sweet looking rig!


----------



## crazyg0od33

thanks man!
I'm definitely looking into a cover for the PSU and that whole area where the SSD's are, that way you dont see it anymore. I'll also look into ways to fix up the GPU cables









Thanks again for the rating!


----------



## Ecstacy

If you have a bottom mounted PSU is there any benefit to covering the PSU other than looks? Does it help with GPU temps or CPU temps?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> thanks man!
> I'm definitely looking into a cover for the PSU and that whole area where the SSD's are, that way you dont see it anymore. I'll also look into ways to fix up the GPU cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the rating!


Yea no problem! Maybe ask Dwood about his sleeving spacers I dont know if he is selling them but they are really quite nice


----------



## Gahstly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> 
> Rate em'!


Looks good, 9.5


----------



## BritishBob

Nicely done for all those rigs... But you missed one.









http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/24510#post_18976759


----------



## Davcos

Rate my cables







(no front audio plugged in)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Yea no problem! Maybe ask Dwood about his sleeving spacers I dont know if he is selling them but they are really quite nice


sleeving spacers? never seen those before, but I'll look into them!


----------



## overamdclock

Here's mine, With extra hidden power supply behind it. .


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Nicely done for all those rigs... But you missed one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/24510#post_18976759


99.9/100 I must say it is a really nice rig you got there I have never seen like a forest built into a computer before with doors and everything. I would have to say I like how you have done the sata cables and everything but looking at the 24pin I see the header part is unsleeved and just showing the bear wires... Thats ok though it still looks great







I did infact see this build before when I was putting together my first post but decided to pass on it as it is a very special build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davcos*
> 
> Rate my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no front audio plugged in)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.8 Very nice work just get the front audio stuff in and sleeve up the cables and you have will have one great looking rig!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> sleeving spacers? never seen those before, but I'll look into them!


This is what I was talking about here Sleeving Spacers by Dwood


----------



## l3eans

Take two... CMON DWOOD SELL THEM SPACERS NAOOO !!!!!!!


----------



## crazyg0od33

beautiful 10/10


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Take two... CMON DWOOD SELL THEM SPACERS NAOOO !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 beautiful! I dont normally give 10 but I looked so hard for something to be wrong with this and can find nothing! Your 24pin looks great now and you were able to hide the red and yellow cables up in the 5.25 bays







Stunning build bud


----------



## 303869

Heres a update of mine as I haven't posted on here in about 3 months:





Just a small few changes like swapping my wireless pci card for a external usb one and swapping out my stock h100 fans for the noctua nf f12's


----------



## OverClocker55

10/10 Nice Build!


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Take two... CMON DWOOD SELL THEM SPACERS NAOOO !!!!!!!


Now you get the 10/10, it wasn't to hard to hide the wires


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 10/10 Nice Build!


Thanks!


----------



## Master__Shake

Rate my living room PC's cables


----------



## OverClocker55

Nice. Blue AMD card?? HACKS


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> beautiful 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 10/10 beautiful! I dont normally give 10 but I looked so hard for something to be wrong with this and can find nothing! Your 24pin looks great now and you were able to hide the red and yellow cables up in the 5.25 bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning build bud


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Now you get the 10/10, it wasn't to hard to hide the wires


Thanks Guys.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Heres a update of mine as I haven't posted on here in about 3 months:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small few changes like swapping my wireless pci card for a external usb one and swapping out my stock h100 fans for the noctua nf f12's


9.999999999999999999999999999999999/10 Really really well done everything is very nice and clean and nearly perfect. My OCD is taking over and saying that the cables need to be sorted out a bit more to provide a nice clean curve but its no big deal Great job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> Rate my living room PC's cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 Overall a decently clean build I would tighten up the cables and hide them a bit more around the GPU but its not too bad


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 9.999999999999999999999999999999999/10 Really really well done everything is very nice and clean and nearly perfect. My OCD is taking over and saying that the cables need to be sorted out a bit more to provide a nice clean curve but its no big deal Great job


Yeah I may have another look at the cables as other people have mentioned them also. But thank you


----------



## SpecializedPro

More work done, rad added and fans


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> More work done, rad added and fans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is nice 10/10 from here just finish replace the stock 800D case fans with the Corsair Air Series AF, since they are quieter and perform better


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> More work done, rad added and fans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 Do those 580's run hot?


----------



## SpecializedPro

Well they hit around 70 - 75 degrees when gaming on BF3 on Ultra settings @1920x1200 with a 70% fan speed, on idle they are roughly 48 Degrees give or take a few degrees between them, so nothing that i would worry about, i think they do quite well.


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> This is nice 10/10 from here just finish replace the stock 800D case fans with the Corsair Air Series AF, since they are quieter and perform better


Kool thanks,







i'll prob change the rear cage fan, but the hard drive one i prefer black and i dont really think the SSDS gona really need more cooling than that, they never go over 30 degrees.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 3rd - bdenpaka and his tiny yet powerful silver sleeved build!! (blury pics though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




This one is slightly better. The PCI cables look as though they're sagging, but trust me those cables are pulled back as tight as I can get them!


----------



## OverClocker55

I'll be using my current fans on my H60. Later down the road CM R4's. I forgot to measure space o.0 Well what ever haha. If it doesn't fit I'll buy a fan shroud ad mount them on top of my case


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'll be using my current fans on my H60. Later down the road CM R4's. I forgot to measure space o.0 Well what ever haha. If it doesn't fit I'll buy a fan shroud ad mount them on top of my case


Oh no, don't use R4s on your rad, their such cheap fans. They'll last you a year before they start to make noise. Get a nice double ball bearing fan like a Gentle Typhoon or if you want the LEDs go with something that at least has a twister bearing or hydro/fluid bearing.


----------



## WZ3r0

Here's mine


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WZ3r0*
> 
> Here's mine


10/10 Looks good


----------



## Renairy

Just installed my Gainward 680's and H80i


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WZ3r0*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean, I would say 9/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Just installed my Gainward 680's and H80i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't really see anything, unrateable IMO.


----------



## Tator Tot

If you see a rude or disrespectful post, please do not quote it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Just installed my Gainward 680's and H80i


We can barely see things in your Case. Maybe this can help.









*How to Photograph your rig !!!*


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *How to Photograph your rig !!!*


Wow that is an amazing guide...


----------



## wanako

My cabling is not all that great but here is some shots from my latest project: "Obelisk"






I did as best as I could with this thing.


----------



## BradleyW

Now that is what you call a system!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> My cabling is not all that great but here is some shots from my latest project: "Obelisk"
> I did as best as I could with this thing.


You did great







Only thing sort of sore on the eyes is that 3.0 adapter but adapters are a pain in the rear end so it's understood. 9.8/10. - the .2 points for no sleeving on the front panel connectors and the pesky adapter


----------



## Decade

Can't see the CCFL's cable when the side panel is on.




Window needs cleaning + faintly see glow from UV CCFL.

Switch 810, sleeved cable extensions.


----------



## HPE1000

Nice! How long does that heatsink make the gpu exactly?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice! How long does that heatsink make the gpu exactly?


Thanks HPE1000!

It's 10" long with the Accelero Twin Turbo II installed, making it a little over half an inch longer than with stock heatsink. I'm still surprised at how tiny these 670s are.


----------



## Swag

I used nuts instead of the traditional washers+screws for the C70 Window mod.







Rate it but this rig is dead. That AX650 blew and I had so many problems!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used nuts instead of the traditional washers+screws for the C70 Window mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate it but this rig is dead. That AX650 blew and I had so many problems!


Now tell that to all the SeaSonic fanboys out there. LOL

But that cooler is HUGE! Can't even see the board


----------



## Swag

I agree the cooler is huge but it looks so damn nice. I love the NH-D14!


----------



## Frodenstein

Hello ! My second try







I managed my cables for four hours.. Is is an improvement ? I got a 6.8/10 before.

BEFORE PICTURE :



AFTER PICTURE ( w/ flash and w/o flash) added some cathodes











oh and i found this guide :http://www.instructables.com/id/Guide-To-Computer-Cable-Management/step7/Covering-the-Holes/

this person is genius ! he used tape as a make shift cable grommet since the HAF 912 doesn't have rubber grommets







made things much cleaner


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'd give a 7.5 now...just try and tuck that 8 pin out of the way up top, and the cable under the hard drive and you'd have a solid 8 from me


----------



## Frodenstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'd give a 7.5 now...just try and tuck that 8 pin out of the way up top, and the cable under the hard drive and you'd have a solid 8 from me


Thanks for that rating







will post in around 30 mins


----------



## Frodenstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> Thanks for that rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post in around 30 mins


Here it is








I hid the molex cables on the SSD mount and mounted it on lower hard drive bay


----------



## crazyg0od33

Much better.


----------



## Frodenstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Much better.


WOOOHOO


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hid the molex cables on the SSD mount and mounted it on lower hard drive bay
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the whole blue thing going on in your HAF 912, I also like blue and black look. The Hyper 212 and GPU look massive on the little mobo too. Covering the holes with tape isn't a bad solution, makes me want to come up with a better one though. As far as cables go, looks like an 8/10 but that's only due to the mobo size you have to run them half way across the space a full ATX would take up.


----------



## Master__Shake

how about this one


----------



## Frodenstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I like the whole blue thing going on in your HAF 912, I also like blue and black look. The Hyper 212 and GPU look massive on the little mobo too. Covering the holes with tape isn't a bad solution, makes me want to come up with a better one though. As far as cables go, looks like an 8/10 but that's only due to the mobo size you have to run them half way across the space a full ATX would take up.


Thanks for the rating







The cooler isn't a Hyper 212 it's a Deepcool 200t ... Didn't have enough money to buy a Hyper 212..
glad you liked the look of my rig







and yah i'm planning to buy a new motherboard but i'm on a budget







so that's still far from my reach.


----------



## Swag

Rate please?


Spoiler: It's okay, probably why it got overlooked!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rate please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's okay, probably why it got overlooked!


nice and neat 9.5 outta 10







awesome get ride of the ODD bay if possible can i get a front on shot of your case?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rate please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's okay, probably why it got overlooked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice and neat 9.5 outta 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome get ride of the ODD bay if possible can i get a front on shot of your case?
Click to expand...

Wilco once I have some time to set up the white background and everything. I plan to buy another DSLR soon, I dropped my last one.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rate please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's okay, probably why it got overlooked!


Looks good to me. I would say around 8.5/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wilco once I have some time to set up the white background and everything. I plan to buy another DSLR soon, *I dropped my last one*.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rate please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's okay, probably why it got overlooked!


i would say to get a hole saw and drill half inch holes right above where the bottom of the mb goes on your mb tray so the you can run the headers from behide the mb and that would make it a 9.5/10 atm i would say 8.5


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rate please?


Or he could run his headers through the hole, behind the motherboard CPU cooler bracket, and have them poke out from underneath...


----------



## Konkistadori

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Or he could run his headers through the hole, behind the motherboard CPU cooler bracket, and have them poke out from underneath...





MetallicAcid;;
9.6/10!









Here is mine;


----------



## MetallicAcid

Wait, did I just get my cables rated for a comment I quoted?

Haha!


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha yes you did


----------



## MetallicAcid

I thought so


----------



## Konkistadori

Oh geeeez, what i have done








Never write reply in hurry


----------



## SeanOMatic

Just ordered the 300R extra drive bay kit so I can add two SSD's in the upper bay. Waiting on a GTX 660 to show up. The sound card is a Xonar DSX. PC Power Silencer 910 PSU, which was a mighty ***** to get the cables neatly routed behind the tray and close the 300R up, but I got it done. Got the grommets from an 800.


----------



## crazyg0od33

10








VERRRY nice


----------



## baconbitz44

You can see that I just kinda threw my two ssds in the bottom haha I really need a modular power supply... The tx750 is really hard to work with I just shoved them in my lower drive bays


----------



## SeanOMatic

4/10 for the loosely tossed SSD. That always hurts me to see.


----------



## baconbitz44

Yea ive been trying to figure something out how do most people mount them do you just use a 3.5 to 2.5 adapter?


----------



## SeanOMatic

That's the best course of action, IMO. Not that just leaving it like that is gonna cause a problem, but it'll suck if you move your PC and it decides to take a dive on you and hits something like your GPU, causing a transistor to fall off that just botches the whole operation.


----------



## trust-no-1

/\ Supposed to be rotated 90 degrees.

/\ Organized chaos, I like it









Wadda we reckon guys?


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trust-no-1*
> 
> 
> /\ Supposed to be rotated 90 degrees.
> 
> /\ Organized chaos, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wadda we reckon guys?


Can you turn the fans so the power cables are facing the motherboard and not towards the outside of the case, it will look cleaner? Otherwise, very nice!


----------



## trust-no-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> Can you turn the fans so the power cables are facing the motherboard and not towards the outside of the case, it will look cleaner? Otherwise, very nice!


Ive thought about it, Havent been bothered enough to try tbh







Thanks


----------



## socketus

That's how I had mine for the longest time ... until I finally stuck em under the heatsink. I thot it was kinda cool with the cables showing.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconbitz44*
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I just kinda threw my two ssds in the bottom haha I really need a modular power supply... The tx750 is really hard to work with I just shoved them in my lower drive bays


velco that sucker to the back of the mb tray


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> velco that sucker to the back of the mb tray


What he said


----------



## k98lemur

delete.


----------



## jas2377

Case is the IN WIN GRone. Haven't seen too many of these cases posted, but it definitely gives a ton of room for cable management.


----------



## dragonfly789

New Case (HAF X) first attempt at decent cable management


----------



## BradleyW

I just can't seem to get my cables tidy in the HAF-X due to the GPU plugs and the fans that need connecting to my mobo.


----------



## dragonfly789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just can't seem to get my cables tidy in the HAF-X due to the GPU plugs and the fans that need connecting to my mobo.


Could you not run the PCI-e Power cables through the top grommet near the CPU fan like i have?


----------



## ploppercon

I'm **** at cable management


----------



## CS14

I'm mind-blown at some of the cable management I have seen on this thread. Browse this occasionally, even before I was a member, but never posted mine. Compared to what I've seen, I'm hesitant to post my current cable management on my first build (first time cable managing). Just browsing through this has given me ideas on how to re-do my cable management.


----------



## socketus

Nobody bites here, and if they do, they get warned. So go ahead and post it.

I'll start off with my Silverstone TJ-04


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragonfly789*
> 
> New Case (HAF X) first attempt at decent cable management


its a shame that there are ANY modern cases out that dont at least "bundle sleeve" (not individual) their front panel headers









looks great otherwise


----------



## Gahstly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> its a shame that there are ANY modern cases out that dont at least "bundle sleeve" (not individual) their front panel headers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great otherwise


600T bundles the front panel connectors, but after they are out of it they aren't black. So it had potential


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> its a shame that there are ANY modern cases out that dont at least "bundle sleeve" (not individual) their front panel headers


I've seen a few caes that at least bundle them into a USB like cable, the individual connectors are still the standard format though. I plan on sleeving mine along with the other wires at some point. Those will probably be the only wires I use heat shrink on since the little connectors so small.


----------



## TheRacker

How'd I do?


----------



## Ecstacy

With that case and power supply that's about the best you can do. The only thing I can see that you can do to improve is zip tie the front panel cables and fan cables and push them into the corners of the case so they're less visible.

Good job.


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> With that case and power supply that's about the best you can do. The only thing I can see that you can do to improve is zip tie the front panel cables and fan cables and push them into the corners of the case so they're less visible.
> 
> Good job.


Thanks. I would zip tie those if I had zip ties, but oh well. And yeah this psu is ancient, glad its still kicking. I don't want to put any more money into this rig though, it's just not worth it. I'll just upgrade in a year or two. It's already over a year old and still running games no problem, so I'm fine for now.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jas2377*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is the IN WIN GRone. Haven't seen too many of these cases posted, but it definitely gives a ton of room for cable management.


Interesting case, would like to see more of it. Overall cable management is real good, 9/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragonfly789*
> 
> New Case (HAF X) first attempt at decent cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ploppercon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm **** at cable management


Doesn't even look like you really tried. 4/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Nobody bites here, and if they do, they get warned. So go ahead and post it.
> 
> I'll start off with my Silverstone TJ-04
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sleeving looks great, although a little cluttered overall for my liking. 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> How'd I do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did real good. 8/10. That Earthwatts PSU throws off the whole look though IMO.


----------



## GoLDii3

"Phantom 410 v2"


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> "Phantom 410 v2"


9.5/10, could make the front panel connecters a little nicer looking, but very very neat.

Built my work PC today, didn't spend too long on the cables but I'm pretty happy with it. The fan controller under the drive bay is relocated from the rear vertical PCI slot as it was a mess with it there, this way I can keep all of the fan cables in one place and the molex doesn't look unsightly.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Built my work PC today, didn't spend too long on the cables but I'm pretty happy with it. The fan controller under the drive bay is relocated from the rear vertical PCI slot as it was a mess with it there, this way I can keep all of the fan cables in one place and the molex doesn't look unsightly.


9/10 cables are nice and tidy, I suggest moving your drives to lower cage and removing that middle one for dramatically better airflow in the case


----------



## TempestxPR

Rate my Cable



rate please


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*
> 
> Rate my Cable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it would be best to take off the side panel, and do a wide shot.
*How to Photograph your Rig*


----------



## TempestxPR

Like so?


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*


7/10. You'll be able to route the EPS cable properly if you flip the PSU over (with the fan facing downwards).


----------



## CasperGS

Thx, never accured to me.


----------



## Swag

In reference to this:


Spoiler: It's okay, probably why it got overlooked!










What do you guys think I can improve on? I want to get the best looking system possible. Also, I want to get sleeved cables and have ordered the red sleeved cable kit via Corsair but unsure if I should go with another color? What do you guys think? I don't mind waiting so time isn't an issue!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> In reference to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's okay, probably why it got overlooked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think I can improve on? I want to get the best looking system possible. Also, I want to get sleeved cables and have ordered the red sleeved cable kit via Corsair but unsure if I should go with another color? What do you guys think? I don't mind waiting so time isn't an issue!


Only thing I can really say is maybe take the bottom cables and get some slack on the ones on the left and pull them to the right, and zip tie them together.


----------



## Stige

Rate plz?


----------



## Ecstacy

Do you really need that crazy thick 360 rad just for the CPU? xD


----------



## makol

Go big or go home.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Go big or go home.


Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!

To your Donald Duck avatar.


----------



## CroSsFiRe2009

Antec 300 and oldish hardware. Rate?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Do you really need that crazy thick 360 rad just for the CPU? xD


Well friend only had 240 and lesser pump so I had to go bigger


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroSsFiRe2009*
> 
> Antec 300 and oldish hardware. Rate?
> nice work mate 9/10 i have a 600 i painted the inside flat black changes the whole look. also dont know how much difference it would make in airflow but im thinking of removing the bottom hdd bays in mine would loo
> k alot beMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1246784/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*


what the my post turned into a quote. hate posting on my phone haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroSsFiRe2009*
> 
> Antec 300 and oldish hardware. Rate?


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroSsFiRe2009*
> 
> Antec 300 and oldish hardware. Rate?


Looks clean, I like.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BUUUURNN!!! You demonic beast!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroSsFiRe2009*
> 
> Antec 300 and oldish hardware. Rate?


WoW ! best Antec 300 I've seen in a LONG time !! 10/10

I like the near copperish colors on the heatsinks and cards. Really old school, with excellent cable mgmt. Not a stray cable to be seen anywhere.
Yet I can actually see the cables - I'd buy it off you in an instant


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WoW ! best Antec 300 I've seen in a LONG time !! 10/10
> 
> I like the near copperish colors on the heatsinks and cards. Really old school, with excellent cable mgmt. Not a stray cable to be seen anywhere.
> Yet I can actually see the cables - I'd buy it off you in an instant


They are copper actually, I wanted them so much when they came out.


----------



## .theMetal

Yea a friend of mine has one of the 560ti with the all copper twin frozr. its such an awesome card.


----------



## justarealguy

She needs some more cleanup and some sleeving but man am I happy with this case.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> In reference to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's okay, probably why it got overlooked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think I can improve on? I want to get the best looking system possible. Also, I want to get sleeved cables and have ordered the red sleeved cable kit via Corsair but unsure if I should go with another color? What do you guys think? I don't mind waiting so time isn't an issue!


Paint the Noctua fans white and the blades black? I've seen a few people paint those fans before, they look much better and work just as well.


----------



## Fuggins

custom laser etched acrylic window that I had done at my work too







single braids just got in today and i was super excited. iphone took a pretty crappy picture though and the orange/blue color scheme looks way better in person. all in a NZXT 810 switch.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Where is the etching? I don't see any...


----------



## Fuggins

i know it's a bit tough to see there. like i said, my iphone takes pretty bad pictures. the whole uhhh aperture thing there heh.


----------



## crazyg0od33

ahhh now I see it. I was looking on my phone, so it was really hard to see


----------



## naved777

Grabbed my frnd's cam and took some quick shots















forgot the PSU.......damn


----------



## [email protected]

You can still make a better picture with different lighting. Iphones are known to take good pictures and that's no excuse sir!


----------



## Stevesack




----------



## Charris231

Looking Good! Im getting a picture now!


----------



## Charris231




----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuggins*
> 
> custom laser etched acrylic window that I had done at my work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single braids just got in today and i was super excited. iphone took a pretty crappy picture though and the orange/blue color scheme looks way better in person. all in a NZXT 810 switch.


You must really like Portal.


----------



## Paliosh

*Before:*



*After:*




*It was really pain in the ass bearing in mind the case and PSU but there's no impossible things.
I think this is the best i can do with this case but still i will accept any advice for improvement










Rate*


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paliosh*
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was really pain in the ass bearing in mind the case and PSU but there's no impossible things.
> I think this is the best i can do with this case but still i will accept any advice for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate*


9/10.

I build in that chassis for work. I know how it is to work with it.


----------



## BradleyW

Please Rate


----------



## bruflot

8/clown.


----------



## Cyrious

Guts of my future firewall/Fileserver



I tried compacting the cables more but i am literally out of room. The only place to hide them is under the drive rack and there's frankly not that much room there in the first place. Doesnt help that the power cables are shorter than normal, so much i barely had enough length to run the CPU 12v cable under the board, and even then the interference near the PSU caused the board to flex in ways its not meant to.

Still not going to post the guts of my bedside rig or my desktop, cause both of those are kinda horrid.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> 8/clown.


From one Nord to another, shut it Bruflot and show me your gaming PC so I can rate it!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> From one Nord to another, shut it Bruflot and show me your gaming PC so I can rate it!


Seconded


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Never posted my little HTPC/Lan rig here, what do you guys think of my wiring? I couldn't take a picture from the back because the side panel has cables that can only be plugged in while the panel is on.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Never posted my little HTPC/Lan rig here, what do you guys think of my wiring? I couldn't take a picture from the back because the side panel has cables that can only be plugged in while the panel is on.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean, Im loving me a clean Prodigy build, haven't seen that 670 block before, very cool. And a standard psu - no mod to get it all in there ? Got the Alphacool logo - very nice build








And I like that pump/res combo - and using the Silverstone fans in a Bitfenix chassis







10/10


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paliosh*
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was really pain in the ass bearing in mind the case and PSU but there's no impossible things.
> I think this is the best i can do with this case but still i will accept any advice for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate*


The intel stock cooler has no place on overclock.net.


----------



## Paliosh

I know , i don't like it too but for now i don't have any options. Soon it will be upgraded with 212 evo and will put some fans(Thinking of FD R2 fans), because for now i only have the stock case fan to flow from the side.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> The intel stock cooler has no place on overclock.net.


The stock cooler has a place... it just gives him time to plan his upgrade path.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Never posted my little HTPC/Lan rig here, what do you guys think of my wiring? I couldn't take a picture from the back because the side panel has cables that can only be plugged in while the panel is on.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow looks great! I love that case, have been very tempted to build a HTPC with that case lately but cant justify needing it. Great WC setup in there though 10/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Never posted my little HTPC/Lan rig here, what do you guys think of my wiring? I couldn't take a picture from the back because the side panel has cables that can only be plugged in while the panel is on.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's a clean Prodigy. 10/10


----------



## Hokies83

I got this lol


----------



## Jimbags

need some mobo shots of taht beast!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> need some mobo shots of taht beast!


Build is so clean you can not even se the MB lmao.


----------



## jlhawn

heres my cables. I wish I had sleeved but i'm not sure if they would look bigger and take up more space.
corsair has a set for my AX1200. any advice you all can give will be taken into consideration.


----------



## Jesibel

nice clean build! I'd give it a 5. If you want an even cleaner look you could get an external NAS or something for all your drives and remove the bay







Just an idea!


----------



## mironccr345

I haven't rated anything rigs in a while. But here's my latest build.


----------



## Jesibel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I haven't rated anything rigs in a while. But here's my latest build.


SWEET BUILD! 6 from me!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> SWEET BUILD! 6 from me!


Thanks, but the reason for 6? Is it because the cables aren't sleeved, the yellow on the cables, cables aren't uniformed, the Lack of cables, the Cables behind the PSU, zip ties?

If that's a 6 I'd like to know what you rate these rigs.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I haven't rated anything rigs in a while. But here's my latest build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean and well put together. I do like seeing sleeved cables, but don't think it should effect a score. Overall I can't see anything to pick on 10/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> SWEET BUILD! 6 from me!


Lol what kind of scale are you using? Also when quoting more than one pic, please use spoilers.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> nice clean build! I'd give it a 5. If you want an even cleaner look you could get an external NAS or something for all your drives and remove the bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea!


thats a very good idea, thank you.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my cables. I wish I had sleeved but i'm not sure if they would look bigger and take up more space.
> corsair has a set for my AX1200. any advice you all can give will be taken into consideration.


these may work. they're designed for your psu & aren't extensions but the actual psu wires.


----------



## famous1994

Rebuilt my brother's PC today and did the cables. It was kinda hard being that his case is a Thermaltake Soprano RS. I think it came out pretty good though.


----------



## Jimbags

nice job with the cables


----------



## _REAPER_

Small update let me know what you guys think


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Small update let me know what you guys think


well i'm a little nicer than the others and I give yours a 10. I think it's perfect. nice job.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> these may work. they're designed for your psu & aren't extensions but the actual psu wires.


yes i looked at those months ago but i read some users had problems with the 24 pin staying in the motherboard even though it's made by corsair for their psu. i will look into more.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> SWEET BUILD! 6 from me!


That's a bit harsh









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I haven't rated anything rigs in a while. But here's my latest build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great







love the colour of your coolant, cant see anything that could be done better so 10/10


----------



## bruflot

I think 'Jesibel' is using a 1-6 scale, like a dice or something.


----------



## theknappkin

Finally added some red sleeved cables to my rig so i though i should post here


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> From one Nord to another, shut it Bruflot and show me your gaming PC so I can rate it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Seconded


Come on Bruflot, post your rig.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> Finally added some red sleeved cables to my rig so i though i should post here


Very nice, I'd rate it a 9.5/10 - its very close to what I have in mind for a build, with colored slots/screws - sleeving, fans, mobo slots, ram - too bad that the red sata cable doesn't match. You'd think that at the price of the cable, there would be more options. Finish off your i/o cables and paint over the green EVGA text, and its an easy 10+ !!


----------



## .theMetal

Haven't posted in a while, here is the latest:


----------



## socketus

Oh ! the normal atx Raven - very nice, 9.5 / 10 - like that Phanteks. Seems so bare at bottom, nothing going on. I've got the TJ-04 on Noctua cooling, very happy with this stone of Silver









Hide that stray fan cable up top, and its a 10


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Oh ! the normal atx Raven - very nice, 9.5 / 10 - like that Phanteks. Seems so bare at bottom, nothing going on. I've got the TJ-04 on Noctua cooling, very happy with this stone of Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hide that stray fan cable up top, and its a 10


Thanks! yea that guy keeps escaping, I had it hidden and it slipped back down, I think when I was tinkering with the back of the case. And silverstone makes amazing cases. the cable management in this thing is flawless.


----------



## socketus

you could tape that sukka ! yah, I agree, the Stone is GOOT ! uber goot


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Here's something different to rate, the Cooler Master HAF XB build I just finished "Dark Wind"


----------



## .theMetal

sweet case binary, I love unique layouts







I don't see any reason not to give you a 10/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Small update let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Always been a fan of your build. 10/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> I think 'Jesibel' is using a 1-6 scale, like a dice or something.


Could be







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> Finally added some red sleeved cables to my rig so i though i should post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Always like seeing a nicely built Switch, 9/10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, here is the latest:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super clean, 9/10.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Super clean, 9/10.


Appreciate it


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Always been a fan of your build. 10/10
> 
> I appreciate the compliment, it is still a work in progress I am going to try to run the tubes behind the back at some point.


----------



## Swag

Ok, I'm going to order the Corsair cables right now, what color should I get? Red, blue, white or black?

My *case* is the *Corsair C70* in *Military Green*.
My *Mobo* is the *Maximus V Gene*.
My *cooler* is a *NH-D14*.


----------



## theknappkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I'm going to order the Corsair cables right now, what color should I get? Red, blue, white or black?
> 
> My *case* is the *Corsair C70* in *Military Green*.
> My *Mobo* is the *Maximus V Gene*.
> My *cooler* is a *NH-D14*.


I would probably match the motherboard, going with red


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I'm going to order the Corsair cables right now, what color should I get? Red, blue, white or black?
> 
> My *case* is the *Corsair C70* in *Military Green*.
> My *Mobo* is the *Maximus V Gene*.
> My *cooler* is a *NH-D14*.
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably match the motherboard, going with red
Click to expand...

I was leaning towards the red too but I want more opinions so I don't have buyer's remorse!

Here is a picture of my current rig with Bitfenix Alchemy extensions that I'm not too very fond of!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

No input on mine? :-(


----------



## axipher




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> No input on mine? :-(


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> sweet case binary, I love unique layouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any reason not to give you a 10/10


I did


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*


Nice to see the system on the bench. Looks quite fantastic for an open set-up as such. Good job, 10/10









I haven't posted here in a while. Not sure if much has changed cable wise in the rig but I could use an updated vote


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see the system on the bench. Looks quite fantastic for an open set-up as such. Good job, 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while. Not sure if much has changed cable wise in the rig but I could use an updated vote
Click to expand...

thanks man, your's looks amazing as well, just that one silly SATA cable coming from the ODD.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> thanks man, your's looks amazing as well, just that one silly SATA cable coming from the ODD.


Thanks









I often question my reasoning for having the ODD... Then I realize I didn't have a reason other then owning it and not wanting it laying around









Next time I'm bored I'll move it to the bottom 5.25" so the cables from it will barely be visible.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> thanks man, your's looks amazing as well, just that one silly SATA cable coming from the ODD.
> 
> 
> 
> I often question my reasoning for having the ODD... Then I realize I didn't have a reason other then owning it and not wanting it laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I'm bored I'll move it to the bottom 5.25" so the cables from it will barely be visible.
Click to expand...

I haven't ran an ODD in ages...


----------



## Jixr

I know this is mainly for cases, but I feel like I have to share my monitor setup.

cables? what cables?



and what you don't see is the 3 speakers, usb hub, cables, mouse reciever and all that carefully attatched to the back of the monitor


----------



## eBombzor

Rate please


----------



## Bezna

Should have posted mine a long time ago...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have posted mine a long time ago...






you gotta tenoutaten


----------



## Bezna

Yay! What do I win?





















lol I'm playing


----------



## Hokies83

LoL wonder what ima get for perfect cables in this case..

I have 35 Fans 2 pumps and 3 res 2 fan controllers and no wires to be seen..

Yah no mb and stuff in it yet but that is just somthing to hide wires behind lol..


----------



## Stige

8-pin connectors are too short just like a few other cables so there is room left for improvement I guess









And the pic is bad cause of awful lightning at my place right now and N9 camera.

Xigmatek Elysium is the case.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Alright let me have it!


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Alright let me have it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see nothing but a 10/10 in this one. Nice job.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I see nothing but a 10/10 in this one. Nice job.


Hey thanks! I'm diggin' your sig rig. Nice work!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Alright let me have it!


You did a superb job. 10/10


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> I see nothing but a 10/10 in this one. Nice job.




WoW ! if that's typical of your camera work, you otta post a few more, Nicely done rig, great camera work


----------



## SteevyT

Here's mine, it isn't the greatest, but with the limited length of some of the cables I don't think I did terribly.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Alright let me have it!


Very nice work with the cables. I see nothing but a 10/10.

But I have to ask why the bottom fan is pushing air down and out of the case, and the top fan is pushing air down into the case. I would think having the top fan exhausting and the bottom fan bringing air in would help the graphics card and the processor temps.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I'm honestly surprised no one has torn apart my cabling job still. This thread must be getting soft


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Very nice work with the cables. I see nothing but a 10/10.
> 
> But I have to ask why the bottom fan is pushing air down and out of the case, and the top fan is pushing air down into the case. I would think having the top fan exhausting and the bottom fan bringing air in would help the graphics card and the processor temps.


Doh! I will switch them and see if it helps.


----------



## driftingforlife

Just re-did my work PC.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Doh! I will switch them and see if it helps.


Cool let me know if it does help.


----------



## Bezna

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Just re-did my work PC.






Nice! 8.5 / 10

I'm guessing you ran one of the power cables from your psu over it and to the back for a reason?


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I'm honestly surprised no one has torn apart my cabling job still. This thread must be getting soft


The lighting on the first shot is spectacular. I love it!

Your sata cables and power button/usb cables are messy but where are you supposed to hide them? There is so much empty space there. Maybe fabricate a plate to cover them up? Is there a way to snake them behind the mobo?


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Just re-did my work PC.


8.0 / 10 nice management would game with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> Nice! 8.5 / 10
> 
> I'm guessing you ran one of the power cables from your psu over it and to the back for a reason?


I figure it was not long enough to go behind and come down from above the mobo!


----------



## Hokies83

Here mah old build perfect cable management im Anal XD I spent like 2 hrs making sure all the braided cables were nice and fluffy lol...

If there is a cable seen it is because i want it seen because it is a UV Cable.


----------



## crazyg0od33

less red lol. I cant see the cables


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> less red lol. I cant see the cables


sure u can there UV there the red ones.. other then that.. there are no cables u can see


----------



## crazyg0od33

well I mean I get that...I'm just saying if its so bright all the time, theres no way to see any cables but the ones you want seen, so I guess I have to give you a 10/10... -_-


----------



## Dylanren99

Not too bad for a first build dont you think?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> well I mean I get that...I'm just saying if its so bright all the time, theres no way to see any cables but the ones you want seen, so I guess I have to give you a 10/10... -_-


My re build in progress i have 35 fans 4 rads 2 pumps etc.

Only reason u can see the wire from the Res is because it is not hooked up yet... Im hide it behind the 400ML frozenQ res im waiting for in the mail.


----------



## crazyg0od33

new build looks AWESOME!!
cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> new build looks AWESOME!!
> cant wait to see it finished


I cut the Fan controller flush with the case... And i have a Million wires hidden behind 20lb test double sided tape XD


----------



## driftingforlife

That cable is the CPU 8-pin. It run up the side of the case and across to the board. the is no space behind the mobo. Its a £35 case.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> That cable is the CPU 8-pin. It run up the side of the case and across to the board. the is no space behind the mobo. Its a £35 case.


Made it work as best you could!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb




----------



## Bezna

8/10 looks good!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow ! that's weird .. the top pic looks like a normal upright case, that's what I thought I was looking at ... 2 different cases.

yah, 9.5/10


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Yeah, its the Cooler Master HAF XB that has a dual deck design, so doing cabling in this thing is a bitter different then your tower based cases, hence why I was curious to see how my wiring came across and what else could be done to it.

*Here's another angle*










*Here it is with the mobo tray removed*


----------



## Bezna

Those pictures confused me !! lol


----------



## SteevyT

Alright, I redid my cable management, I think it looks much better this time. Edit: That random 6 pin connector hanging out in the middle is for when my GPU comes back.


----------



## MetallicAcid

From this:



To this:


Thanks for looking


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Nasty Cable management! 0/10!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks for looking


Entropy always prevails... Nice management esp. behind the mobo! 10/10!

I updated mine a bit from the post on page 2479. Spot the differences?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't know what to tell ya - the case is different, presents its own problems, but I'd say you've done a 9.7/10 job - the only thing that catches my eye wandering is those front i/o wires.
Don't know what you could do there, really wouldn't do any good zip tie-ing them, or maybe a big loose sleeve ? If you've seen Brianwhite's Green Machine, you can see - somewhat, there's 3 680s in it ! - that his front i/o cabling is the same setup as yours.
I'd say give yourself a pat on the back - just don't pull a muscle doing it







I think you've done a helluva job with the XB. Guess its not for everyone, but I can appreciate its design, and if I could justify it, I'd be playing with one, just like I wanted to play with a Prodigy, but seeing all the builds on a new exciting case here at OCN usually takes care of that urge









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteevyT*
> 
> Alright, I redid my cable management, I think it looks much better this time. Edit: That random 6 pin connector hanging out in the middle is for when my GPU comes back.


That's a lot better, moving the 2nd hdd down, minmizing that cluster, 7.5/10 - I thinks you can do MOAH !
Does the case have a mobo cutout for the cpu ? One of the tricks is to run your front i/o wires thru that cutout, and pull them tight, getting rid of the wiring laying on top of the psu.
Sometimes you can feed the cables thru without loosening the mobo standoffs, which would mean loosening your heatsink .... which would be a lot of trouble.

The rear fan - you can rotate it so that the wire is on the mobo tray side, and tape it with electrical or black tape.
Another thing that can improve the looks - replace the red sata data with black cable.

Get all that done, and get your vid card in and I'd rate it a 9/10 - I'm not gonna tell ya to sleeve your cables. That's something personal


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I don't know what to tell ya - the case is different, presents its own problems, but I'd say you've done a 9.7/10 job - the only thing that catches my eye wandering is those front i/o wires.
> Don't know what you could do there, really wouldn't do any good zip tie-ing them, or maybe a big loose sleeve ? If you've seen Brianwhite's Green Machine, you can see - somewhat, there's 3 680s in it ! - that his front i/o cabling is the same setup as yours.
> I'd say give yourself a pat on the back - just don't pull a muscle doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've done a helluva job with the XB. Guess its not for everyone, but I can appreciate its design, and if I could justify it, I'd be playing with one, just like I wanted to play with a Prodigy, but seeing all the builds on a new exciting case here at OCN usually takes care of that urge


Yeah, I suppose I could put some sleeving on it to make it look "slicker" is about the only thing I can think of. I could move the fans to the inside to help cover up the wiring but then the fans will get in my way when I need to work on the internals and remove the mobo tray

Without the camera flash making every little thing stick out, it doesn't look as bad looking through the window though


----------



## Jesibel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very clean and well put together. I do like seeing sleeved cables, but don't think it should effect a score. Overall I can't see anything to pick on 10/10.
> Lol what kind of scale are you using? Also when quoting more than one pic, please use spoilers.


Haha, the white with dual 480's is a superclean nice build







I always use dice, so 6 out of 6 from me


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Yeah, I suppose I could put some sleeving on it to make it look "slicker" is about the only thing I can think of. I could move the fans to the inside to help cover up the wiring but then the fans will get in my way when I need to work on the internals and remove the mobo tray
> 
> Without the camera flash making every little thing stick out, it doesn't look as bad looking through the window though


Hey ! your sleeving is excellent, I luv that top and what you did with it. I'd like to see moar pix - you otta do a build log or sum such similar treatment of the components, and what you did during the build. I'd like to know - I get all goosebumpy when I see a squat box with a window up top - sorta like a greenhouse with exotic plants inside - I wanna see









*ADD*: I didn't know but just found the HAF XB club - cool !

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Entropy always prevails... Nice management esp. behind the mobo! 10/10!
> 
> I updated mine a bit from the post on page 2479. Spot the differences?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work did you see a difference? probably not a whole lot but now the air should flow smoother.


----------



## SteevyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Does the case have a mobo cutout for the cpu ? One of the tricks is to run your front i/o wires thru that cutout, and pull them tight, getting rid of the wiring laying on top of the psu.
> Sometimes you can feed the cables thru without loosening the mobo standoffs, which would mean loosening your heatsink .... which would be a lot of trouble.
> 
> The rear fan - you can rotate it so that the wire is on the mobo tray side, and tape it with electrical or black tape.
> Another thing that can improve the looks - replace the red sata data with black cable.


There is a cut out, although I just noticed that for some reason I ran the front audio cable through a weird spot considering that all of my other cables from the front (aside from a USB 3.0) are coming through a routing hole behind the PSU (I have no clue why there is a routing hole there, but there is). I'll have to see if there is room for me to get the wire between the PSU and the mobo, I think I tried that already and there wasn't room. The rear fan is rotated so that the cable comes out right next to the back of the case, the power cable for it is just long (and red so it really sticks out), it's currently folded up and zip tied to the bottom of the fan, I could move which side of the fan I have it zip tied too so it is behind the fan. I guess that's what I get for using a fan out of an old HP from 2003ish. That red sata cable will be going once I get another black one.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nice work did you see a difference? probably not a whole lot but now the air should flow smoother.


It did seem to knock off a few degrees under load. Thanks again!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Built this for my mom last year. Not too concerned about cable management but did the best I could. Any further recommendations?


----------



## Jimbags

nice job for what it is, try hiding that cpu fan cable more maybe wrap around heatsink back to plug... looks good as is tho


----------



## Bezna

What case is that yetipoacher? It is a nice color, might go well with noctuas fans!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> What case is that yetipoacher? It is a nice color, might go well with noctuas fans!


Thanks! It is the NZXT H2. Advertised as a silent case but it really isn't. Not made for liquid cooling. I still love it though. My sig rig has the Noctua NH-D14 but the other fans are by NZXT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> nice job for what it is, try hiding that cpu fan cable more maybe wrap around heatsink back to plug... looks good as is tho


Thanks! I will try to secure it around the heatsink for more stealthiness lol.


----------



## Crazycarl

well i guess heres mine suppose could use some work


----------



## roudabout6

Just finished routing my cables



Still need a couple things though. Been upgrading this computer since I got it 2 years ago
P.S My tubing is blue I took this with my phone


----------



## Calpern

Very hard case to work with when it comes to cable management. I have done my best, but please come with feedback if it's anything I can do different or better.












Yea.... I use a stock cooler


----------



## MetallicAcid

Please rate my cables












*BEFORE*:

*AFTER:*


----------



## xplode-bg

Here is mine

Thermaltake Chaser MK-1 (which many hate and I love)

Airflow:

Overview:

Back:

Back looks like a mess but as long as back panel closes normally it's OK.

Front USB3 cable in the corner, and PCI-E power cables around the graphics card

I lost my second PCI-E power cable (modular crap) so i ordered parts to rebuild one, until then i will use molex to PCI-E converter as seen on the pic, its looks ugly but for now it will be like this.

Another view:

Just below the motherboard there are the front audio cable and Front USB2 cable together, Next to 4 SATA3 cables which i grouped 2 by 2 to take less spaceand not interfere with graqphics card fan


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calpern*
> 
> Very hard case to work with when it comes to cable management. I have done my best, but please come with feedback if it's anything I can do different or better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.... I use a stock cooler


GJ considering you're working with a non modular psu & a case with no cable management. Also diggin the camo on the gpu 8.5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Just finished routing my cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need a couple things though. Been upgrading this computer since I got it 2 years ago
> P.S My tubing is blue I took this with my phone


Props for the custom corsair tubes







, very neat looking build. 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazycarl*
> 
> well i guess heres mine suppose could use some work
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks great, if it were sleeved would've been perfect, GJ nonetheless 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake Chaser MK-1 (which many hate and I love)
> 
> Airflow:
> 
> Overview:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Back looks like a mess but as long as back panel closes normally it's OK.
> 
> Front USB3 cable in the corner, and PCI-E power cables around the graphics card
> 
> I lost my second PCI-E power cable (modular crap) so i ordered parts to rebuild one, until then i will use molex to PCI-E converter as seen on the pic, its looks ugly but for now it will be like this.
> 
> Another view:
> 
> Just below the motherboard there are the front audio cable and Front USB2 cable together, Next to 4 SATA3 cables which i grouped 2 by 2 to take less spaceand not interfere with graqphics card fan


Other than the molex-pci-e connection it looks good, sometimes s*** happens so you worked with it. 8/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Please rate my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEFORE*:
> 
> *AFTER:*


Haven't tried sleeving yet so I'm in no place to really critique, but it does look nice. Why is the cable halfway done?


----------



## PinzaC55

Here's the backside of my current build. Any good?


----------



## MetallicAcid

I left it to show a comparison, and I got tired


----------



## CS14

Decided to spend most of the day working on my cable management since the weather is bad. My 212+ came in the middle of working on it









Before:


After:




Ignore the old graphics card in both the photos, temporary until my RMA'd 7770 comes Monday. Also ignore the iPhone quality photos









I think I did pretty damn well considering this is only my 2nd time trying to manage cables and this case offers no options to help with cable management on top of the fact the PSU isn't modular either.

Let me know if there are things that can be improved and suggestions for improving.


----------



## ViperSB1

Here's mine...


----------



## Adhmuz

Very Nice

10/10


----------



## theknappkin




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*


Looks nice.. 10/10


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, I ordered my set of red sleeved cables from Corsair too, for only $45, not a bad deal!







I'd give it a 9/10 mostly due to the fact that the GPU cable is routed from the bottom grommet rather than the grommet right next to it, also I hate those CD-ROM cables up there...


----------



## n3gr0

my sleeved cables!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> my sleeved cables!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You've done well. Great little rig







10/10 for sure


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Just finished routing my cables
> 
> Still need a couple things though. Been upgrading this computer since I got it 2 years ago
> P.S My tubing is blue I took this with my phone


How'd you change your tubing?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> my sleeved cables!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, 10/10


----------



## jcleary47

I don't have any pics of my whole case ready yet, but this is my first time sleeving cables so I figured I'd share. I only have one end of my PCI-E cables done but I'm fairly happy with it. I decided to go with the heatshrink-less look. My fingers might be regretting that decision at the moment









In hindsight I probably should have either painted the connectors to get rid of the PCI-E writing (or replaced them with blank connectors. Oh well.

Hopefully I don't mess up the other side of the PCI-E cables.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Nothing a good ole' black magic marker or some artist's paint wouldn't take care of.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Nothing a good ole' black magic marker or some artist's paint wouldn't take care of.


Permanent marker tends to look dark purple or dark brown on those nylon connectors. Best thing for a natural look is probably some P300 followed by P600 grit sandpaper.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Just finished routing my cables
> 
> Still need a couple things though. Been upgrading this computer since I got it 2 years ago
> P.S My tubing is blue I took this with my phone
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you change your tubing?
Click to expand...

I'm also curious about how this was done too.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm also curious about how this was done too.


I know that previously people would cut the tubing and just slip it over the stock one. It looks like that's what he did (maybe, not 100% sure but it kinda looks like there is Corsair tubing in the purple tube).


----------



## .theMetal

Looks to me like the original tubing is under the purple tubing. if you look really carefully you can see the bumpy tubing through the purple. (correct me if I'm wrong) still curious if you split the purple tubing or if you took the loop apart and slid it on.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Looks to me like the original tubing is under the purple tubing. if you look really carefully you can see the bumpy tubing through the purple. (correct me if I'm wrong) still curious if you split the purple tubing or if you took the loop apart and slid it on.


If they took the CLC apart it could have lost pressure/fluid but I do see the corrugated tubing inside there, so perhaps they split the tube in just a way to slip it over and then glue or seal it shut somehow. There are simple screw clamps near the rad though implying it may also be under pressure somehow. I'm curious about how this is working but can't figure it out.


----------



## roudabout6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm also curious about how this was done too.


I followed this guide but bought colored tubing instead of spraying painting clear tubing. Turned out looking really well and only cost about $8 http://www.overclock.net/t/1259366/covered-my-h100-tubing-works-for-all-h60-h80-h100/0_30


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm also curious about how this was done too.
> 
> 
> 
> I followed this guide but bought colored tubing instead of spraying painting clear tubing. Turned out looking really well and only cost about $8 http://www.overclock.net/t/1259366/covered-my-h100-tubing-works-for-all-h60-h80-h100/0_30
Click to expand...

Thanks for taking the time to let me know your secret. I figured that's what was done but you're also doing this to an older style Corsair CLC, not the newer H100i/H80i/H60i models that have thicker tubes. I don't think this idea will work for me as well as has for you. Guess I'm stuck with black.


----------



## Swag

Corsair Sleeved Cables for my C70 Military Green!


----------



## Xyro TR1

It sort of sucks building in a case with no cable management...



SPECS:
- Fractal Design Core 1000
- Intel i5-3470
- ASUS P8H77-M/CSM
- 8GB G.Skill DDR3-1600
- Corsair CX 430W
- 128GB Samsung 840 (or) 120GB SanDisk Extreme
- AIO card reader
- DVD+RW drive

What you DON'T see...


----------



## theknappkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Corsair Sleeved Cables for my C70 Military Green!


Yay now we are two of a kind!








Post pics when done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> It sort of sucks building in a case with no cable management...


Thats incredibly clean for no cable management. Well done!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> It sort of sucks building in a case with no cable management...


Yes that is super clean! Well done!


----------



## CS14

Little update to mine, ignore the crappy quality (plan to have a high quality one soon).



Plan on tidying it up again soon, refer to my previous post(s) to see the progress of it.

Keep in mind that the case has no options for cable management and it's a non-modular PSU


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Well here goes nothing lol. Keep in mind it's an antec 900


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> It sort of sucks building in a case with no cable management...
> 
> 
> 
> SPECS:
> - Fractal Design Core 1000
> - Intel i5-3470
> - ASUS P8H77-M/CSM
> - 8GB G.Skill DDR3-1600
> - Corsair CX 430W
> - 128GB Samsung 840 (or) 120GB SanDisk Extreme
> - AIO card reader
> - DVD+RW drive
> 
> What you DON'T see...


Custom length cables like in my Core 1000.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Well here goes nothing lol. Keep in mind it's an antec 900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8.5/10 just tighten the front panel wires, hide the red wire above the HDD behind the sleeved wires that are there, & tuck those fan controls in


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Well here goes nothing lol. Keep in mind it's an antec 900


Pretty sweet for an antec 900. When I owned mine,it wasn't easy to hide cables.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Well here goes nothing lol. Keep in mind it's an antec 900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For an Antec 900 you did an amazing job! Case is over hyped







PITA to do cable management.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> It sort of sucks building in a case with no cable management...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you DON'T see...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


but the way you made it can put those nice cases yet poorly managed cables in shame.
so neat.







10/10

a nice cooler would just be an icing on the cake


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Custom length cables like in my Core 1000.


I so wish I could convince my clients to fund that. Alas, these are just workstations that I build at work. They have to be easy to repair and cheap to replace parts should something fail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> but the way you made it can put those nice cases yet poorly managed cables in shame.
> so neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10
> 
> a nice cooler would just be an icing on the cake


Thanks!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Custom length cables like in my Core 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> I so wish I could convince my clients to fund that. Alas, these are just workstations that I build at work. They have to be easy to repair and cheap to replace parts should something fail.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> but the way you made it can put those nice cases yet poorly managed cables in shame.
> so neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10
> 
> a nice cooler would just be an icing on the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...

True enough, and it's funny you say that, I just build a bunch of these (ten) last year for a small engineering firm locally that needed some cheap CAD workstations, through in an i7-2600, FirePro V5800 , 8 GB, and a H80 off the front for silence. They want a new file server soon too :S


----------



## PinzaC55

Well I got no comments on the backside of my rig earlier so here is the business end. I've just done my nth bit of tidying up and ditched the internal DVD drive, saving me two cables







Also I just realised how horrible the label on top of the PSU looks - it has to go!


----------



## Bezna

8.5/10 nice


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Well I got no comments on the backside of my rig earlier so here is the business end. I've just done my nth bit of tidying up and ditched the internal DVD drive, saving me two cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I just realised how horrible the label on top of the PSU looks - it has to go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This gets a 7.5 from me.
Your 690's PCI-e cables in front of the tubing really jump out and I think would look instantly better if routed behind the tubing.
That bunch of front in/out cables could be bundled together to form a neat group (looks bit like a bird's nest atm)
Can you tuck the sound card ?? (bottom expansion slot) cables back under itself.
Small time to put in managing on this build will significantly improve overall looks I think.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys, I know its not PC related but I wanted to share with you some REAL cables.

*25 kv (25 000volts) (In manhole)* (3/0)













*This is 25 kv in underground tranformation room.* (Brand new room)

Inspection time before putting voltage into the equipment.

This is a 3-way Switch











Transformer (From 25kv to 347/600v) the 347/600v coming out of the transfo are 500 cu cables, very heavy since its in copper.



*This is 347/600v* (with 750 kcmil cables and 350kcmil) It's a job I did yesterday at a new condos building.
It is really hard to shape 750 kcmil cables in boxes like those. I am the most picky one













(Chart about electric cables sizes, from 14 awg to 750 KCMIL, to give you an idea how big it is)



14 awg Versus 4/0 (750 KCMIL is much bigger than 4/0)


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys, I know its not PC related but I wanted to share with you some REAL cables.]


Electricity is always PC related. Without those cables some people would not be able to turn on their computers!

Pretty neat stuff! Professional electron movers.


----------



## CS14

Nobody's rated mine yet, would love to get some opinions and tips


----------



## Midgethulk

What kind of current are you getting through such cables?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Little update to mine, *ignore the crappy quality* (plan to have a high quality one soon).


I can't ignore the crappy photo and that is probably why nobody rated it.

I would say 8/10 (great job from what I can see







)

*How to Photograph your Rig*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> What kind of current are you getting through such cables?


Thanks for showing interest, it depends, the 12kv or 25kv lines usually have around 300 Amps or less while the 120/240v or 347/600v can go very high, sometimes up to 800-1000 Amps, but that is usually with 750kcmil cables and 500cu cables. The best cables are the 500cu because they are in copper. It really depends on how far you are compare to the transformation station. If you are at the end of the netwrok, expect high Current.on the main lines







. When cables have very high current such as 300 amps and more, you don't even need the Ampmeter clamp to know the current is high because the cable are vibrating so much.







.

High voltage cables (under 35kv (35 000v) ) they have much more insulation

 

While low voltage cables (under 1000v) only have one plastic insulation layer



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Electricity is always PC related. Without those cables some people would not be able to turn on their computers!
> 
> Pretty neat stuff! Professional electron movers.


Thanks man


----------



## BradleyW

All these images is KaRLiToS's rig I tell you!


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Thanks for showing interest, it depends, the 12kv or 25kv lines usually have around 300 Amps or less while the 120/240v or 347/600v can go very high, sometimes up to 800-1000 Amps, but that is usually with 750kcmil cables and 500cu cables. The best cables are the 500cu because they are in copper. It really depends on how far you are compare to the transformation station. If you are at the end of the netwrok, expect high Current.on the main lines . When cables have very high current such as 300 amps and more, you don't even need the Ampmeter clamp to know the current is high because the cable are vibrating so much. .


lol never seen cables vibrate from the current. Must be kind of scary to work with, knowing that 1A can basicly kill a man.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> my sleeved cables!


Love it. Why did you go with that case over the PS07B out of interest? Surely the two x 120MM front instead of 1 x 180 is much preferable for watercooling. Looks sick though!









Here is my secondary download PC that is left on 24/7 to download/as a fileserver. Celeron D in a junker ATX case that I got for £10 with faulty S478 internals. Ripped them out, kept the PSU and replaced the inside. For a case with absoloutley zero cable management, I don't think I did too bladly. Not to mention I had to use a 20 > 24 Pin, 4 > 8 Pin and 2 X Molex > SATA adapters..










Another picture

Rear:










Actual case:










The fans are all ghetto zip tied on, only ones I had spare and they are silent, nice to have a little airflow.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can't ignore the crappy photo and that is probably why nobody rated it.
> 
> I would say 8/10 (great job from what I can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> -


Thanks for taking the time to rate mine. Going to make it even neater soon down the road when I have a good amount of time and patience for that case again. I would love to take better quality photos iPhone and am still figuring out the best way to do such. Anyways, let me know if you have any suggestions on what could be better aside from image quality.


----------



## _TRU_

[quote name="KaRLiToS" url="/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/24870#post_19244598"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]Hey Guys, I know its not PC related but I wanted to share with you some REAL cables.

*25 kv (25 000volts) (In manhole)* (3/0)













*This is 25 kv in underground tranformation room.* (Brand new room)

Inspection time before putting voltage into the equipment.


Spoiler: VIDEO!











This is a 3-way Switch











Transformer (From 25kv to 347/600v) the 347/600v coming out of the transfo are 500 cu cables, very heavy since its in copper.



*This is 347/600v* (with 750 kcmil cables and 350kcmil) It's a job I did yesterday at a new condos building.
It is really hard to shape 750 kcmil cables in boxes like those. I am the most picky one













(Chart about electric cables sizes, from 14 awg to 750 KCMIL, to give you an idea how big it is)



14 awg Versus 4/0 (750 KCMIL is much bigger than 4/0)




[/quote]
totally agree on this. it's crazy. i used to work at a power plant in the field of transformers the transformer bushing vibration was so loud you could hear it in the parking lot. (faint though) but up close it was so loud that it sounded like those speakers in Back to the Future right before Marty blew them with the guitar. & you could actually see them vibrating


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> It sort of sucks building in a case with no cable management...
> 
> 
> 
> SPECS:
> - Fractal Design Core 1000
> - Intel i5-3470
> - ASUS P8H77-M/CSM
> - 8GB G.Skill DDR3-1600
> - Corsair CX 430W
> - 128GB Samsung 840 (or) 120GB SanDisk Extreme
> - AIO card reader
> - DVD+RW drive
> 
> What you DON'T see...


Nice job for the Case. Was it budget decision to get it or because you like it. I was going to get it for my server but thinking about it all i have to do is speed 20-30$ more to get a much better case all around.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nice job for the Case. Was it budget decision to get it or because you like it. I was going to get it for my server but thinking about it all i have to do is speed 20-30$ more to get a much better case all around.


It's a high quality case for the money, good if you're doing a lower end build like his, but depending on what you're going to be using the server for it might be best to spend a little more on a better case. If you wait for deals you can get a nice case for cheap. I got my Fractal Designs Arc Mini for $59.99 shipped.


----------



## pel

will try to post mine later


----------



## jktmas

Ok should be done for a few weeks, yes i am getting my entire psu sleeved so no need to mention it







And the back side, its amazingly hard to close btw.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Ok should be done for a few weeks, yes i am getting my entire psu sleeved so no need to mention it
> 
> And the back side, its amazingly hard to close btw.


you might have wanted to get a modular psu if youre going to sleeve it makes it look even better


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> you might have wanted to get a modular psu if youre going to sleeve it makes it look even better


Yes but i bought that PSU before i knew that people sleeved their cables, but i dont plan on buying another psu anytime soon with my budget and plans.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> you might have wanted to get a modular psu if youre going to sleeve it makes it look even better
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but i bought that PSU before i knew that people sleeved their cables, but i dont plan on buying another psu anytime soon with my budget and plans.
Click to expand...

I'm in this boat too. I want to sleeve my non-modular PSU however when I do I plan to remove the unused cables. I can always add them back later if I want to.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm in this boat too. I want to sleeve my non-modular PSU however when I do I plan to remove the unused cables. I can always add them back later if I want to.


yeah that would probably be a good idea unless you know you are going to go something like sli or a gpu upgrade in the near future


----------



## lordhinton

heres mine with an extra hole cut for cable management, i am going to try the drives the other way round after i remove more of the front (further case mod)
i sleeved the disk drive sata (extender) on purpose











this was after the 3rd attempt!, its hard with a non modular psu


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> yeah that would probably be a good idea unless you know you are going to go something like sli or a gpu upgrade in the near future


well unfortunantly i am planing on a new gpu in the next month or 2.


----------



## cam51037

Well, I found this picture and I knew it had to be placed here somewhere. Sadly I couldn't find a bad cable management job in the last 5 pages, so I just leave you with this picture:

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3sxgex/


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well, I found this picture and I knew it had to be placed here somewhere. Sadly I couldn't find a bad cable management job in the last 5 pages, so I just leave you with this picture:
> 
> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3sxgex/


You could find an eagle nest in all those cables


----------



## SteevyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> You could find an eagle nest in all those cables


I couldn't, it would be hidden by all the cables.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> This gets a 7.5 from me.
> Your 690's PCI-e cables in front of the tubing really jump out and I think would look instantly better if routed behind the tubing.
> That bunch of front in/out cables could be bundled together to form a neat group (looks bit like a bird's nest atm)
> Can you tuck the sound card ?? (bottom expansion slot) cables back under itself.
> Small time to put in managing on this build will significantly improve overall looks I think.


Thanks for your comments.

The watercooling was/is my first attempt and the pipe is a tad long but in my next upgrade it will probably be shortened. Being behind the GPU cables stops it being too close to the side panel window.
True, the cables to the fan controller could be tidier and I will be addressing this shortly.
The cables to the sound card are quite thick and the connectors are extremely hard to remove so they are the best I can do.
My build is in a constant state of upgrading and I will be doing more in future with some custom cables.


----------



## dosmond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Like the white interior, but I think the front plastic looks beige, glad I got the black. H100 looks awesome in there!


With the Corsair H100 installed whats the maximum size video card you can install in that case?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dosmond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Like the white interior, but I think the front plastic looks beige, glad I got the black. H100 looks awesome in there!
> 
> 
> 
> With the Corsair H100 installed whats the maximum size video card you can install in that case?
Click to expand...

Original max size - (H100 width + fan width + possible power cords to gpu)


----------



## CrazyCorky

Here is mine! Let me know what you guys think!

PC.jpg 1544k .jpg file


----------



## DarkPyro

I think that it should be a pic we can see without downloading it


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> I think that it should be a pic we can see without downloading it


^ This, you joined 4hrs ago have 4 posts and want us to DL an image when everyone else embeds them in ocn.








not trolling but as a sec tech, i wouldn do it


----------



## HPE1000

Call me an idiot, but I downloaded it.

Here it is


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Call me an idiot, but I downloaded it.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ty.

i honestly can't rate it "correctly" i need to know what case that is. don't want to take pts off for no reason


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> The intel stock cooler has no place on overclock.net.


Ouch. No need to criticize him for having a stock cooler.


----------



## HPE1000

Am I right by thinking that a picture cannot have a virus hidden inside of it? I thought only executable files could.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Am I right by thinking that a picture cannot have a virus hidden inside of it? I thought only executable files could.


any "file" can be "infected"


----------



## Nemesis158

Just swapped my whole build into my new case, an NZXT Switch 810:


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Just swapped my whole build into my new case, an NZXT Switch 810:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


only thing wrong, is that it's not mine







10/10


----------



## Dt_Freak1

the only things that have changed since this pic is ive added a blu-ray drive and changed to an fx8350 and 16gb of g skill snipers ddr3-1866 memory. otherwise its all the same. please feel free to rate me


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> any "file" can be "infected"


^^^ this

You would be surprised what can be put in any file.

Nemesis158 > nice wiring job.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Just swapped my whole build into my new case, an NZXT Switch 810:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures!


Very very nice. 10/10 from me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only things that have changed since this pic is ive added a blu-ray drive and changed to an fx8350 and 16gb of g skill snipers ddr3-1866 memory. otherwise its all the same. please feel free to rate me


I'd say a 9/10. Can you tighten that wire at the top under the optical drive bay? Also it looks like you could bundle the front panel connectors with the black (I'm guessing SATA) cables above them to look a little cleaner. The mismatched GPUs are driving me nuts too, but that's OK. Otherwise nice, could always paint the interior though.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> ty.
> 
> i honestly can't rate it "correctly" i need to know what case that is. don't want to take pts off for no reason


The case is a Zalman Z11 plus sorry!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Call me an idiot, but I downloaded it.
> 
> Here it is


swap cpu coller fan push your exhaust will draw away hot air


----------



## CrazyCorky

I have a H100i just need to instal it.


----------



## xNovax

I wish the cables on my Enermax MaxRevo 1350 were not so bulky and I wish they did not have funky coloured sleeving.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I'm getting a lovely new case next week, the rarely seen Lian Li PC-U6:










Certainly an acquired taste, but I adore it. Looks MUCH better than the (equally rare) PC-777, which is basically the ATX version in my opinion.

Should be interesting swapping my system into it, as the layout inside is a little odd, and both sides of the case are see-through! Going to need to bust out the cable ties!

Example:










Hard drive placement is interesting.

Very excited to have a case I have always seen and wanted but never seen for sale, and its certainly a head turner and not very common. Buying it used, but it's in pristine condition apart from a TINY mark on the DVD drive bay cover.










Anyone got any experience with cable management in this?

Edit: fixed the images I somehow managed to break


----------



## BradleyW

Links now work


----------



## kcuestag

Bought an XSPC Dual Bay Acrylic Reservoir for my D5 pump to make it all look much cleaner:



Hope you like it.

PS: Ignore the cables behind the bottom rad, can't hide those since that's where my SSD is sitting at.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Bought an XSPC Dual Bay Acrylic Reservoir for my D5 pump to make it all look much cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> PS: Ignore the cables behind the bottom rad, can't hide those since that's where my SSD is sitting at.






EASY 10/10

looks fantastic man


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> dead links.


Fixed. No idea how I managed to break them. Take a look now,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Bought an XSPC Dual Bay Acrylic Reservoir for my D5 pump to make it all look much cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> PS: Ignore the cables behind the bottom rad, can't hide those since that's where my SSD is sitting at.


Although I hate bay reservoirs with a passion that borders on erotic, I have to admit that looks very nice. A lot better than it did.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Fixed. No idea how I managed to break them. Take a look now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I hate bay reservoirs with a passion that borders on erotic, I have to admit that looks very nice. A lot better than it did.


Even if you have a nice tube res with a good pump combination the way its placed inside the case right next to the 24 pin and the way you place the PC case in your right it very hard to see but good when you take pictures.

As far as kcuestag build. Try to hide the cables in the back that show at the RAD area. 24 pin looks really nice. the 6 pins not so much maybe try to put them though the same place as the sata cables.

Build wise run Quad RAM and add 2 x more fans in the bottom RAD







.


----------



## famous1994

Changed some stuff around in my HTPC/LAN rig and improved the cables.

Results:


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Bought an XSPC Dual Bay Acrylic Reservoir for my D5 pump to make it all look much cleaner:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> PS: Ignore the cables behind the bottom rad, can't hide those since that's where my SSD is sitting at
> 
> 
> .


9.5/10

you CAN hide those cables. tape a piece of printing paper between the exposed wiring & the case.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Fixed. No idea how I managed to break them. Take a look now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I hate bay reservoirs with a passion that borders on erotic, I have to admit that looks very nice. A lot better than it did.


That is an extremely nice build


----------



## Swag

Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.


That sir is a nice build 10/10 on the cables


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sir is a nice build 10/10 on the cables
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot! Makes the 1 hour I spent fixing the cables worth it.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nice job for the Case. Was it budget decision to get it or because you like it. I was going to get it for my server but thinking about it all i have to do is speed 20-30$ more to get a much better case all around.


Sorry for the _terribly_ late reply! The system was for a client, it's one of many I build for work. The case was chosen as it is cheap, stylish, and good quality for the money.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.


very nice







9.99 i can see the front fan cables lol but other then that its a beauty.
what do you use this build for?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Fixed. No idea how I managed to break them. Take a look now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I hate bay reservoirs with a passion that borders on erotic, I have to admit that looks very nice. A lot better than it did.


how can one hate bay reservoirs? theyre SO much cleaner looking


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.99 i can see the front fan cables lol but other then that its a beauty.
> what do you use this build for?
Click to expand...

Which front fan cable? I want to fix it now!







OCD... Also, I use it for browsing/gaming/benchmarks. I'm waiting for the new line of GPUs to release and then I'll buy one of those. Can't wait for the 700 series to come out.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> how can one hate bay reservoirs? theyre SO much cleaner looking


I don't hate them but I didn't have room on the front of my HAF-X plus personally I think cylinder reservoirs look better.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Yet another client build.

Specs:
> Fractal Design Define Mini
> ASUS P8Z77-M PRO
> Intel i7-3770K
> 16GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 1.35v
> ASUS HD7770 2GB
> Corsair HX650
> 2x Samsung 840 Pro 512GB in RAID1


----------



## pepejovi

I've never seen someone Raid 1 their SSD


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I've never seen someone Raid 1 their SSD


It's for a client who wanted local data redundancy. It gets over 1GB/sec average reads, too.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I've never seen someone Raid 1 their SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for a client who wanted local data redundancy. It gets over 1GB/sec average reads, too.
Click to expand...

That's awesome! If i may ask, where do you work if you get to compile PCs for customers?


----------



## ninojean

rebuilding my computer tonight, so hopefully i can contribute to the thread


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That's awesome! If i may ask, where do you work if you get to compile PCs for customers?


Just a local IT company in my area.







I'm their lead tech. The work is fun and the pay is great.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That's awesome! If i may ask, where do you work if you get to compile PCs for customers?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a local IT company in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm their lead tech. The work is fun and the pay is great.
Click to expand...

Lucky


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*


front bottom right those look like fan cables to me lol


----------



## zer0entropy

Sorry for the darkness of the pic.

BTW Swag, that thing is NICE 10/10


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front bottom right those look like fan cables to me lol
Click to expand...

I wish I knew how to hide it. I tried earlier when I realized myself what you were talking about.


----------



## shadow water

can you run it up the front and through the 5.25 the out the back?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Just a local IT company in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm their lead tech. The work is fun and the pay is great.


Do you have some kind of education in IT?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0entropy*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the darkness of the pic.
> 
> BTW Swag, that thing is NICE 10/10


You should mount your SSD on the back it will clean up your cables


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You should mount your SSD on the back it will clean up your cables


agreed


----------



## Kornivsky

Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?

Case - InWin Dragon Rider - http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11

Pictures.


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?
> 
> Case - InWin Dragon Rider - http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
> 
> Pictures.
> -Snip-


OH MY GOD...








kill it with fire!!!

zip ties are your friend - pro tip


----------



## SteevyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?
> 
> Case - InWin Dragon Rider - http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
> 
> Pictures.
> 
> -snip-


I was looking through the pictures like "not bad, not bad....OH SWEET JESUS WHAT HAPPENED IN THERE?!?!"

I'm surprised those cables aren't getting caught in the side panel fan.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?
> 
> Case - InWin Dragon Rider - http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
> 
> Pictures.


You first might want to start by putting your cables on the other side of the mobo tray


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?
> 
> Case - InWin Dragon Rider - http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures.


is that wiring or are you doing open case surgery?


----------



## robster84

Only just finished the sleeving. A bit more wire hiding to be done and buy the cable grommets too


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> OH MY GOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill it with fire!!!
> 
> zip ties are your friend - pro tip


Zipties look like butt!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Zipties look like butt!


indeed. if you can hide the cables behind something then zip tie them. they look great


----------



## Fieel

I need advice from you old and mystic sages.

I'm using this aqua blue extensions (still have to wait for them to arrive) for my build, (check my project log for more infos),
now, wich color do you think i could sleeve some cables? My case will look something like this at the final stage, ice blueish: 




Here's the extensions i'd like to 20% sleeve (i also have the 6 and 4 pin version).


I was thinking about something like



or



or.. both? With some black? Or no black? **** wat, help me decide D:

Or gray? Gray looks awesome


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> I need advice from you old and mystic sages.
> 
> I'm using this aqua blue extensions (still have to wait for them to arrive) for my build, (check my project log for more infos),
> now, wich color do you think i could sleeve some cables? My case will look something like this at the final stage, ice blueish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the extensions i'd like to 20% sleeve (i also have the 6 and 4 pin version).
> -- snip --
> 
> I was thinking about something like
> 
> -- snip --
> 
> or.. both? With some black? Or no black? **** wat, help me decide D:
> 
> Or gray? Gray looks awesome
> 
> -- snip --


If you are going for more of an ice theme try light blues mixed with a few whites, or a more of a sea theme try deep blues and blue-greens.
Think about a few dark green cables surrounded by blue and blue green cables.... idk...

my


----------



## Pebruska

Hey everybody!
So here's my cable management, and just to be clear this was just a quick build and i didn't bother to spend much time with the cables.
Tell me, is it acceptable? Maybe i should have a crack at them and see if i could do better.


Waddya think?


----------



## CrazyCorky

For a "quick" job that looks good!


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> If you are going for more of an ice theme try light blues mixed with a few whites, or a more of a sea theme try deep blues and blue-greens.
> Think about a few dark green cables surrounded by blue and blue green cables.... idk...
> 
> my


Sounds great, you're right, to get a light ice feeling i'll probably use some light gray and white


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?


I don't mean to be rude here, but what cable management have you actually tried doing here? Clearly this is a mess, look at anyones rig in this thread for some basic ideas of what you could do. You have room in the right panel of your case for a majority of your cables to go. When you have properly managed cables you'll get much better airflow which leads to lower temps on your CPU and GPU. Spend some time on it, save this picture for the before and upload an after picture so we can see your progress.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Do you have some kind of education in IT?


None, actually. Well nothing formal, at least. I really need to get around to taking my cert tests... >.>


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?


Not to be mean but
i thought i was going to throw up looking at that, you couldnt spend 30 seconds to hide something before posting it here?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?
> 
> Case - InWin Dragon Rider - http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
> 
> Pictures.


buy alot of zip ties and spent an hour because when i saw this my jaw dropped


----------



## CaelanB

I'm using a Cooler Master CM690 II, and I'm looking to upgrade because this case is nice but I'm looking to get into watercooling and some better cable management. So what are some good suggestions for a good watercooling and cable management case?

Edit: I though you might want to see the entire inside in one picture so here you go


----------



## socketus

Corsairs are the cleanest. Removeable hard drive cages, for the cleanest, leave out the rom drive, and velcro your hard drive to the right side panel, and take out the hard drive cages entirely. Most of the big names have generous cable mgmt and space for w/c gear, like the NZXT Switch 810.

But seeing your name, I'd be remiss if I didn't mention CaseLabs - USA Made strong thick aluminum, with a modular design, and over sized so you can STUFF IT UP with rads and blocks and stuff.

Pricing is going to be 2.5 times greater than your typical Stamped In China steel tower, however, it is all put together with screws and bolts and nuts - completely able to be disassembled and put together.

Btw, nice job on that cable mgmt - 9/10 - apart from sleeving all of the cables, you might tuck your power & reset wiring thru the mobo's cutout hole, and slip 'em down for a less of a show - pull 'em tight.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Corsairs are the cleanest. Removeable hard drive cages, for the cleanest, leave out the rom drive, and velcro your hard drive to the right side panel, and take out the hard drive cages entirely. Most of the big names have generous cable mgmt and space for w/c gear, like the NZXT Switch 810.
> 
> But seeing your name, I'd be remiss if I didn't mention CaseLabs - USA Made strong thick aluminum, with a modular design, and over sized so you can STUFF IT UP with rads and blocks and stuff.
> 
> Pricing is going to be 2.5 times greater than your typical Stamped In China steel tower, however, it is all put together with screws and bolts and nuts - completely able to be disassembled and put together.
> 
> Btw, nice job on that cable mgmt - 9/10 - apart from sleeving all of the cables, you might tuck your power & reset wiring thru the mobo's cutout hole, and slip 'em down for a less of a show - pull 'em tight.


I would probably say Corsair are the second cleanest cases. Caselabs would be the first for me and for special cases, a desk case would be the cleanest of them all.







I really like my C70 though, it looks beautiful! I'm so happy my rig is finally finished.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.


So clean and tidy, wow.

10.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.


10/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Yet another client build.
> 
> Specs:
> > Fractal Design Define Mini
> > ASUS P8Z77-M PRO
> > Intel i7-3770K
> > 16GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 1.35v
> > ASUS HD7770 2GB
> > Corsair HX650
> > 2x Samsung 840 Pro 512GB in RAID1


10/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> None, actually. Well nothing formal, at least. I really need to get around to taking my cert tests... >.>


Same here...doing some coursera stuff atm (Stanford introduction to databases) but I want to start with Computer Science by August.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So clean and tidy, wow.
> 
> 10.
Click to expand...

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10
Click to expand...

I spent so much time fixing it up, I wish I could sleeve the all my fan cables.


----------



## bdenpaka

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?
> 
> Case - InWin Dragon Rider - http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
> 
> Pictures.






I CANNOT UNSEE WHAT I HAVE JUST SEEN!


----------



## _REAPER_

I spent a few hours getting my PC taken care of cable wise.. I am going to redo everything when I get home again from this deployment.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I spent a few hours getting my PC taken care of cable wise.. I am going to redo everything when I get home again from this deployment.


9.9/10 you have 2 loose wires towards the front of your PSU, other than that it's perfect.

Here's mine, with some more improvements.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> 9.9/10 you have 2 loose wires towards the front of your PSU, other than that it's perfect.
> 
> Here's mine, with some more improvements.


once i heard a nice quote, "with cathodes, if you can ever see the light itself instead of the light it gives off, your not getting what you want"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> once i heard a nice quote, "with cathodes, if you can ever see the light itself instead of the light it gives off, your not getting what you want"


They look nice if you can hide them inside of a case.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> once i heard a nice quote, "with cathodes, if you can ever see the light itself instead of the light it gives off, your not getting what you want"


I'm acutally getting rid of them cause i wanted to see the light effect and not the cathode itself


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> I'm acutally getting rid of them cause i wanted to see the light effect and not the cathode itself


only the red one that you can see in the picture right?


----------



## DBEAU

Here's mine currently. What do ya think?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Here's mine currently. What do ya think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10
Would love to see some custom sleeved cables in that!








Also I'm liking the look of the 830, Samsung SSDs look so clean.


----------



## Gavush

I was going to buy parachord and do black sleeves but decided not to spend the time or money on the rocketfish psu and I already had a spool of wire harness tape for motor vehicles so I tidied things up that way instead.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I was going to buy parachord and do black sleeves but decided not to spend the time or money on the rocketfish psu and I already had a spool of wire harness tape for motor vehicles so I tidied things up that way instead.


I have that same psu lol, I did paracord it though.
Nice job!


----------



## PinzaC55

Posted by Drbeau
Quote:


> Here's mine currently. What do ya think?


Personally I would give it 10/10 but 9.5 seems to be the max here so I will say that. Obviously the white cable near the front rad needs to be sleeved.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I was going to buy parachord and do black sleeves but decided not to spend the time or money on the rocketfish psu and I already had a spool of wire harness tape for motor vehicles so I tidied things up that way instead.


9/10

Looks great in my book...what kind of tape is that again? You did a clean job with it.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

A fancy faux bottom







Going to sleeve that HHD wire, don't freak out lol.






Wow looks a lot better in person lol.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Looks great in my book...what kind of tape is that again? You did a clean job with it.


it's Volkswagen / Audi wire harness tape part number 000 979 950 but I'd venture it's available from other sources as well... an alternative might be hockey stick tape?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool, thanks for the info! I was curious that's all...I don't know how or can afford materials for proper sleeving. I may use something like that along with the psu cover with a fan port cause my tx750 is a mess and I don't know where else to stuff cables inside my cm 690 II.


----------



## ert3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmc7983*
> 
> here is my nice wiring skills from outside too inside. nice huh? i give myself a 12/10!!! btw, nice job slade where is your 20+4 pin power wire!?!?!?!?


Yeah that seams pretty much the extent of organization for most of us


----------



## CS14

Nothing big has changed since my last post here aside from taking a better quality pic with my iPhone and the rotation of the CM 212+, no enhancements done...


----------



## Dt_Freak1

need some fans in that case man


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Here's mine currently. What do ya think?


Only thing I could suggest is to move those PCI cables of that itty bitty little GPU to behind the tube.









On a side note, long time no talk Zero how's it been?! Still rockin any DayZ? I've been playing ArmA online with the ACE/ACRE mods daily and have fallen in love with the experience. You should come join sometime, it'd be good to game with an old OCN buddy.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Only thing I could suggest is to move those PCI cables of that itty bitty little GPU to behind the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, long time no talk Zero how's it been?! Still rockin any DayZ? I've been playing ArmA online with the ACE/ACRE mods daily and have fallen in love with the experience. You should come join sometime, it'd be good to game with an old OCN buddy.


Isn't it just the cutest little thing? I love my baby GPU. The thing packs a punch tho









Actually, right after I posted that I went back and routed the gpu wires behind the tube.

But yeah man, things are going. I haven't been playing dayz at all lately; it just stopped doing it for me. I am definitely looking forward to the stand alone though. I haven't been playing too much of anything lately; been busy with life ya know. But next time I get a free day I'll come play some stuff with you


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> it's Volkswagen / Audi wire harness tape part number 000 979 950 but I'd venture it's available from other sources as well... an alternative might be hockey stick tape?


My car is full of this stuff, it'll never come off!


----------



## CrazyCorky

When you used the wire harness tape did you wrap each individual wire or the whole bunch!?


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> need some fans in that case man


I have 3 fans in the case, but you can't see them aside from the one (which I am going to change). I have one intake at the top front where the drive bays are, then one intake at the bottom front before the hard drive, then I have one intake at the bottom, and the 212+ is my exhaust. I'm probably taking the bottom intake and turning it into an exhaust soon.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Isn't it just the cutest little thing? I love my baby GPU. The thing packs a punch tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, right after I posted that I went back and routed the gpu wires behind the tube.
> 
> But yeah man, things are going. I haven't been playing dayz at all lately; it just stopped doing it for me. I am definitely looking forward to the stand alone though. I haven't been playing too much of anything lately; been busy with life ya know. But next time I get a free day I'll come play some stuff with you


Hit me up with a PM when the day comes







I shall look forward to it.

On a seperate note, I just want to say that a good 90-95% of the rigs posted in here are clear 9 or 10/10's








Keep up the good work all


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Hit me up with a PM when the day comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall look forward to it.
> 
> On a seperate note, I just want to say that a good 90-95% of the rigs posted in here are clear 9 or 10/10's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work all


actually i found out that we have 3 ratings on this thread, the 0-1' for people that post messes, the 9's for non sleeved, and the 10's for sleeved


----------



## tig33r

That's my wm


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> When you used the wire harness tape did you wrap each individual wire or the whole bunch!?


I took the black plastic sheath/loom stuff off the PCI-E cables so I could bundle up the two +2 plugs and hide them in the back in case I ever needed them later and I wrapped the ends of the two individual plugs for about an inch or so and then wrapped both of groups up together as one. The 24 pin and other cables I wrapped up loom and all. Do note you want to have the wires in the shape that you're after because when using sticky tape they become very stiff and want to stay in the position they were taped up in due the fact that they're actually fixed in position in relation to each other. You can still bend them somewhat, but not a lot.


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> actually i found out that we have 3 ratings on this thread, the 0-1' for people that post messes, the 9's for non sleeved, and the 10's for sleeved


It's not the sleeving itself which gives a 10 score. It's having a visible bundle of red, orange and yellow wires which loses you a point.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's not the sleeving itself which gives a 10 score. It's having a visible bundle of red, orange and yellow wires which loses you a point.


Exactly, usually non-sleeved cables still show some red-yellow-orange wires all around


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's not the sleeving itself which gives a 10 score. It's having a visible bundle of red, orange and yellow wires which loses you a point.


Funnily enough I plan to sleeve all my cables in red , orange and yellow sleeving. I dig retro.


----------



## pel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tig33r*
> 
> That's my wm


Antec fans? are they noisy?


----------



## tig33r

That's not Antec, F12 there. The fans are ok, controlled by the fan-controller.

Sent from I8190


----------



## BradleyW

Please rate









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Please rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 here. I love the idea of the fan cooling the cards.


----------



## BradleyW

wow, 9/10! Thanks!
I was expecting 7








Yep, the fan cools those naken VRMs by 15-20c!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

looks great bradleyW ! 9/10


----------



## cookiesowns

Build I did for a friend. Please rate =)


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Build I did for a friend. Please rate =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow ! how hard is it to close that right panel ? I don't care about the lack of sleeving - 10/10


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Wow ! how hard is it to close that right panel ? I don't care about the lack of sleeving - 10/10


As far as I can remember, it was flush.

Thanks for the 10/10 =) I do have MDPC sleeving around, but friend was on budget and time constraint. It was also the first build not for myself that I spent nearly 2 hours just on cable management and making sure nothing was crimped excessively.


----------



## PatriBrod

Here it is. My first post on this website, my first build, my first cable management !


----------



## BradleyW

10/10!


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatriBrod*
> 
> Here it is. My first post on this website, my first build, my first cable management !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and tidy. 9/10

Can you move the 8 pin motherboard cable behind the motherboard tray? That would make things look real tidy.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatriBrod*
> 
> Here it is. My first post on this website, my first build, my first cable management !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good - Could you route the CPU power connector behind the motherboard rather than across it? That would clean things up even more. You might have to have an extension to pull it off though.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatriBrod*
> 
> Here it is. My first post on this website, my first build, my first cable management !


9.5/10 from me. I would suggest replacing the pink SATA cable with a black one, with black connectors?


----------



## Chillie

What yall think?


----------



## PatriBrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice and tidy. 9/10
> 
> Can you move the 8 pin motherboard cable behind the motherboard tray? That would make things look real tidy.


Unfortunately no, the back lid wouldn't close.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Looks good - Could you route the CPU power connector behind the motherboard rather than across it? That would clean things up even more. You might have to have an extension to pull it off though.


Yeah I actually had no idea there was extensions for that! Will definitely look into it thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> 9.5/10 from me. I would suggest replacing the pink SATA cable with a black one, with black connectors?


Yeah bad quality picture they are RED MAN !!







I was being cheap actually but I'll grab some black ones soon. Thing is one of my HDD has a broken connector so I need a SATA cable that locks into place and I tape it with electrical tape.

Thanks for the comments tho. This website's community is great


----------



## PatriBrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillie*
> 
> 
> 
> What yall think?


9/10 I like the dark theme going on in that case.


----------



## Cannon19932006




----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*


7.5/10, purely for those cables at the bottom and the GPU cables looking ugly.









Only case I've really done lately, a Dell that I sold to a family friend, Celeron D, 2GB DDR2, and a random 80GB HDD I had lying around..not much to work with, then again not much to do.










Will be putting my system in my PC-U6 at the end of the week so I'll post that up when I'm done.


----------



## HPE1000

Why cant we have more black hard drives, they looks soooooooo good.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why cant we have more black hard drives, they looks soooooooo good.


Right? I have a 160GB Caviar Black (basically the same as his except without the silver screws.) It's sexy, but it's too small for my tastes.


----------



## airplaneman

Any pics of white/orange sleeving? I haven't checked this thread in a while..


----------



## socketus

well, the 2nd set is not mine - but I did just buy a set of cables from this guy - my set is the first.



Here's one of his jobs, orange,black & white, whatcha think ?


----------



## airplaneman

Thanks!

Can I ask how you got the heatshrink-less look?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Can I ask how you got the heatshrink-less look?


You can buy paracord to sleeve your cables in. Basically, instead of using heatshrink, you melt the ends of the paracord onto the cable and it holds tight to it. It allows you to get that heatshrinkless look since you can hide the melted part of the paracord inside the plug.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Can I ask how you got the heatshrink-less look?


What he said - ^^ - I bought the cable set, I didn't make it.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Can I ask how you got the heatshrink-less look?


Here is a nice guide by Lutro0 for plastic-based sleeving:


----------



## jd2195

Here is my first attempt at sleeving. It is an 8 pin connector using MDPC sleeving using the heatshrinkless method.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Looks very nice.









I would really like to sleeve my PSU with paracord however it's non-modular. If I'm going to open it up anyways to sleeve it I'll probably remove some of my unused cables. I would probably leave my extra set of PCI-E though just incase I want to add another GPU. It looks so nice but takes so much time that just buying extensions would be easier and less of a hassle.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> 7.5/10, purely for those cables at the bottom and the GPU cables looking ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only case I've really done lately, a Dell that I sold to a family friend, Celeron D, 2GB DDR2, and a random 80GB HDD I had lying around..not much to work with, then again not much to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be putting my system in my PC-U6 at the end of the week so I'll post that up when I'm done.


Lower then i expected


----------



## Swag

Hows the cables in my server?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the cables in my server?


thats a 15 out of 10...where are they lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the cables in my server?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a 15 out of 10...where are they lol
Click to expand...

Haha! I think they're hidden.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha! I think they're hidden.


very nice server, whats the specs and use?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the cables in my server?


Is it in some sort of filing cabinet? Kinda looks like a sliding drawer of some sort.

Nice and tidy. 10


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*


Ziptie those 2 vid cables together at top and bottom, and I'd rate it 8.5/10 and higher - 9.5/10 - if you can hide / tie together those front i/o cables under the vid card. Looking good


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha! I think they're hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice server, whats the specs and use?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the cables in my server?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in some sort of filing cabinet? Kinda looks like a sliding drawer of some sort.
> 
> Nice and tidy. 10
Click to expand...

No it's just a normal server rack.







Specs are 12C/24T and 72GB of RAM.


----------



## Swag

Swag's "*Venus*" Build (Posted this in a different thread so it might be redundant for you







)

*Cleaned GPU die:*

*Application of CLP:*


*Actual Build:*





*Window Mod:*


----------



## sinnedone

10

Looks very nice. Reminds me of red velvet for some reason.


----------



## rafety58

I spent a few minutes tidying up my cables, I think its as good as it will get without buying a modular PSU.
The front audio cable on my sound card really kills the look.

Sorry for the cell phone pic.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> I spent a few minutes tidying up my cables, I think its as good as it will get without buying a modular PSU.
> The front audio cable on my sound card really kills the look.
> 
> Sorry for the cell phone pic.


Honestly, I'd give that a 9/10. Some people will say it is ugly because of the camera picture and the cabling, but based on how that case is built; that cable management is actually really good.


----------



## Phil~




----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*


Wheres the gfx card cables?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the gfx card cables?
Click to expand...

It's a new type of cable that's invisible.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's a new type of cable that's invisible.


lol no its the new driver for the 670's that requires no power!


----------



## HPE1000

DQ'd for cheating LOL


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> lol no its the new driver for the 670's that requires no power!


They're called the green team for a reason.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> They're called the green team for a reason.


If only they required no power









the crazy thing is.... some day they won't


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> If only they required no power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the crazy thing is.... some day they won't


Yeah were getting more performance for less power every generation.


----------



## TSXmike

mine:


(ack, dark picture)

still on the fence about sleeving my cables in paracord. part of me REALLY wants to do it, but the other half is still a little on the nervous side.


----------



## Terreos

I just dusted the inside of my rig and decided to fix the wires some. Here it is before.


And this is the cables as they are now.


----------



## BradleyW

Very good job! Looks better.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> mine:
> 
> still on the fence about sleeving my cables in paracord. part of me REALLY wants to do it, but the other half is still a little on the nervous side.


Kinda hard to see but looks good from what I can tell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I just dusted the inside of my rig and decided to fix the wires some. Here it is before.
> this is the cables as they are now.


Looks way better. I'd still like to see all those cables coming out of the PSU to go into the first horizontal grommet.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Very good job! Looks better.


Thank-you. It was my first pc build and I was too excited to get it together I didn't do a good initial job hiding the wires.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Looks way better. I'd still like to see all those cables coming out of the PSU to go into the first horizontal grommet.


Oh would you now? I'll do that actually. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## estabya

Just finished making my custom case... Here's the work log


----------



## sinnedone

8.5/10

Sleeve those fan cables too. Looks good though I was following your build.


----------



## jktmas

Rate me plz, not much changed but new graphics card and i moved the HDD.


Spoiler: Pictures!










EDIT: Why the bullet? idk im trying to figure out what caliber it is, its a really weird bullet.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Rate me plz, not much changed but new graphics card and i moved the HDD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Why the bullet? idk im trying to figure out what caliber it is, its a really weird bullet.


8.8/10

Looking good though.


----------



## sinnedone

Ok My turn.









I just finished pretty much what I was planning on doing with this, rate?


----------



## KaRLiToS

WOW







(Jealous)

10/10


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Ok My turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished pretty much what I was planning on doing with this, rate?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Easily 10/10! Looks beautiful!


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Ok My turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished pretty much what I was planning on doing with this, rate?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, i was going to do carbon fiber like that to my stuff to match my sabertooth Z77, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## sinnedone

Thanks guys, dont mind the dangly 3 pin, its for the door fan. lol Id like to get the pcie cables to the cards better thoguh. Theyre just so stiff and cant really do a tight 90 with em.

Yeah man the CF vynil worked better than I expected. Probably going to try different finishes next time.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Ok My turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished pretty much what I was planning on doing with this, rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


everything goes well.
flawlessly 10/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Ok My turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished pretty much what I was planning on doing with this, rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nothing to pick on there...looking good. 10/10


----------



## pm1109

Heres my rig guys

Please rate

Thanks


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Heres my rig guys
> 
> Please rate
> 
> Thanks


Lovely 10/10. Did you remove the molex connection from your led strip? It bugged me so much I ended up moving the little pci control panel out of the pci slot to behind the mobo so I didn't have to see it









Ahh nevermind I see your Switch has much more room then my 410, and you had cable holes much closer to the pci slots then I. Lucky you


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Easily 10/10! Looks beautiful!


Amazing build 10/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Heres my rig guys
> 
> Please rate
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Easily 9.5/10. Very nice.....only thing I would do personally, instead of just having white extensions, I would buy the white Corsair sleeved cable set. Just a suggestion. But again, very nice.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Heres my rig guys
> Please rate
> Thanks
> 
> [/IMG]


9.5/10. Very nice Rig my friend !


----------



## cgg123321

Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.



http://imgur.com/bWVzrfV


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWVzrfV


I would have to say you did one hell of a job cleaning your pc


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.
> 
> [Hide]
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWVzrfV


[/Hide]

10/10 from me. Like the copper theme too.


----------



## Rixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.


10/10 from me, you did a great job. Here is my second baby (Bikes come first)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWVzrfV


10/10 Super clean and love the photo.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Ok My turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished pretty much what I was planning on doing with this, rate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You did that with a Gateway case ?!?! wow. Talk about a planned build, and you matched the Asus heatsink blues all around. wow.
Fan rings, card strips, sleeving - awesome !

10/10 of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWVzrfV


If you can't match the fan, then make all the fans the same ! great foto of a great looking build - none of that miniature dust mite showing, 10/10 !


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Heres my rig guys
> 
> Please rate
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. 9.8/10

Can you route the cable over the power supply and drive bays behind the moherboard?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWVzrfV


Very nice system, Very nice picture taking! 10/10 Everything looks nice and tidy.

Thanks for the compliments guys.









Yes I kinda went overboard with the blue. lol Well I matched the corsair blue. The asus motherboard heatsinks are a light blue and not a nice deep blue.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWVzrfV


nice job with the cleaning and so did your setup was excellent.
i just noticed your graphics card sags a bit.


----------



## Phil~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Wheres the gfx card cables?


They are clear









Nah I just finished cleaning







and hadn't gotten around to putting them in yet


----------



## Swag

Here are some slightly better photos than the previous ones, still not good since I'm still saving up money for a new DSLR! Clumsiness has never cost me more money.







(Posted them in another thread so it may be redundant for you!)


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Swag

Ahh i wish i had sleeved cables







. I had the c70 but i couldnt get it to look nice at all. so i bought a new case.
Also your name rustles me.


----------



## nleksan

Excuse the missing section of tubing, pic was taken with the loop in a state of dis-assembly












Argh, I forgot I pulled the 24pin back through the grommet to more easily work with the PITA connection between the EK and XSPC reservoirs :S


----------



## CS14

Will have a nice little update to post this upcoming weekend. Planning on spending some of Friday doing some touch-ups to my case.


----------



## Rixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Excuse the missing section of tubing, pic was taken with the loop in a state of dis-assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh, I forgot I pulled the 24pin back through the grommet to more easily work with the PITA connection between the EK and XSPC reservoirs :S


Very nice, right now 9/10; once you get around to pulling the 24 back around its a 10 from me. Here is a build for a friend of mine I just finished, it's got
i7 3930K
ASUS ROG Rampage IV Formula
MSI GEFORCE GTX 680 4GB Twin Frozr
G.Skill Trident X 32Gb 2400
Corsair H100i Watercooler
Corsair AX760 PSU
2x Samsung 840 PRO 256Gb
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200
Asus Xonar DGX sound card
Asus Blu-ray Read and writer
ASUS PA248Q monitor
ASUS VG248QE
650D


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Excuse the missing section of tubing, pic was taken with the loop in a state of dis-assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh, I forgot I pulled the 24pin back through the grommet to more easily work with the PITA connection between the EK and XSPC reservoirs :S


Nice build


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Excuse the missing section of tubing, pic was taken with the loop in a state of dis-assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh, I forgot I pulled the 24pin back through the grommet to more easily work with the PITA connection between the EK and XSPC reservoirs :S


Nice 10 I like the white black contrasts. (white fat rad maybe?)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixon*
> 
> Very nice, right now 9/10; once you get around to pulling the 24 back around its a 10 from me. Here is a build for a friend of mine I just finished, it's got
> i7 3930K
> ASUS ROG Rampage IV Formula
> MSI GEFORCE GTX 680 4GB Twin Frozr
> G.Skill Trident X 32Gb 2400
> Corsair H100i Watercooler
> Corsair AX760 PSU
> 2x Samsung 840 PRO 256Gb
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200
> Asus Xonar DGX sound card
> Asus Blu-ray Read and writer
> ASUS PA248Q monitor
> ASUS VG248QE
> 650D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I say 8.5/10. The H100i cables are looking a little cluttered in the center of the rig. Try bending them to route better. Like this:











They blend in very well being that the cables are black and you kinda hide them next to your heatsinks. The USB one is hard to hide, but if you route it nice and neat by your heatsinks you can get it to look a little better.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Just have that one loose cable connected to the mobo on the left of the pic. That's with 5 SSD's and one HDD and Optical drive connected. So imagine the mess of Sata and Power cables behind the case.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just have that one loose cable connected to the mobo on the left of the pic. That's with 5 SSD's and one HDD and Optical drive connected. So imagine the mess of Sata and Power cables behind the case.


Yeah that yellow wire on the left side is hideous but wow what a rig. I'd like to know what other parts you have in there. Maybe fill out your sig rig info?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Yeah that yellow wire on the left side is hideous but wow what a rig. I'd like to know what other parts you have in there. Maybe fill out your sig rig info?


I did one a couple days ago: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4996835

The CPU cooler is going to be replaced with a Swiftech H220 + 4x Delta AFB1212SH-pwm (113cfm/10.92mm H20) for a nice push/pull config. I also am replacing the Quad-SLI with Tri-SLI GTX Titan's. Which is sad because then it won't look as cool.


----------



## Chillie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just have that one loose cable connected to the mobo on the left of the pic. That's with 5 SSD's and one HDD and Optical drive connected. So imagine the mess of Sata and Power cables behind the case.


4 680s.......absurd. pretty cool though! they look like they do not have good air flow cramped together like that. how are the temps?


----------



## shaolin95

Such amazing builds here that I feel lame for not having a black painted case now.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillie*
> 
> 4 680s.......absurd. pretty cool though! they look like they do not have good air flow cramped together like that. how are the temps?


At 1200MHz, only 2 of them go above 70c under extended full load. Even then it's only like 72c max. It helps that I have 5 fans on the top of my case pushing massive air down on them, building pressure and forcing them to be used as the exhaust for the case. But since they never do get maxed out as they are overkill...I'm usually sitting in the 55c-65c range depending on the game.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just have that one loose cable connected to the mobo on the left of the pic. That's with 5 SSD's and one HDD and Optical drive connected. So imagine the mess of Sata and Power cables behind the case.


Just curious, when you power your rig up do the streetlights outside go dim?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Just curious, when you power your rig up do the streetlights outside go dim?


Haha. Maybe when my Titan's arrive.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Haha. Maybe when my Titan's arrive.


Dont GTX 590's take up more energy than titans?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Dont GTX 590's take up more energy than titans?


I'm unsure of the relevance of comparing a dual-gpu board to a single-gpu board in terms of power consumption. 2 GTX titans will easily require more power than a GTX 590. And that's not taking into account that the GTX Titan will actually be overclockable whereas the 590 had heat issues. I am a little concerned about their power consumption, to be honest with you. My CPU uses around 160w under load. The fans for my (yet to arrive) radiator are 24w x 6 = 144w (though of course they won't be running at 100%). The GTX Titan itself uses about 257W under load as tested. So 3 of them will be at 791W. Not including other components, that already comes to 1095W. Overclocking the Titans would mean I'd be pushing my PSU pretty hard.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Haha. Maybe when my Titan's arrive.


You going to be selling those 680s?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> You going to be selling those 680s?


Yup. They're the classified 4gb evbot versions too.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just have that one loose cable connected to the mobo on the left of the pic. That's with 5 SSD's and one HDD and Optical drive connected. So imagine the mess of Sata and Power cables behind the case.


Holy mother of GPU


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just have that one loose cable connected to the mobo on the left of the pic. That's with 5 SSD's and one HDD and Optical drive connected. So imagine the mess of Sata and Power cables behind the case.


Ruined with a H100. Fracking H100........ Otherwise beast build!


----------



## fast_fate

Curlicue project near completion.
No more cable work to be done ( I hope )
So please rate as you see fit.





Next project - will be harder with the cabling as 4 x 580's underwater go in the PCIe slots (not the 690's as in picture)


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Curlicue project near completion.
> No more cable work to be done ( I hope )
> So please rate as you see fit.


10/10 awesome. Nice and neat in the rear as well.


----------



## Fishinfan

10/10. What's the case you are using? It looks like a corsair.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> 10/10 awesome. Nice and neat in the rear as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> 10/10. What's the case you are using? It looks like a corsair.


Thanks guys









The case is the Tempest Evo from NZXT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Case modders dream to work on
(but the case is now discontinued and hard to find anywhere)


----------



## KyleMart06

Interested to see what you guys think of my routing. These are just pics from my sig rig. Using a CM 692A case.

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c2/c264a8ab_P1020918.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/13/13c7b3ce_P1020916.jpeg


----------



## nleksan

Thanks for the compliments, guys! Compared to a lot of the rigs in here, mine doesn't even compare, so I appreciate it!

(I am very tempted by those 680 Classies with the EVBots







)

Oh, and yes, White/Black was the intended color scheme so I'm glad it came out as well as it did. I was worried because the Rampage IV Extreme has so much red in it, but with it installed and everything, the red kind of "disappears" into just a bit of an accent color









I am thinking of doing fully-custom-sleeved cables, probably with Paracord, and doing the "string braiding method" as well. As I intend to have a second 670FTW in there soon, as well as the MIPS Ni/Blk Rampage IV Extreme Full-Coverage Motherboard Block Kit; this means a lot more visible tubing. I don't want the cables to be TOO "visually overpowered" by all the tubes and fittings, so I want to have some really nice looking cables. Oh, and I do my sleeving heatshrinkless whenever possible.

Any suggestions on color? I am hoping to avoid just "black and white" as it doesn't seem terribly exciting, but I was thinking something along the lines of 2/3rds white and 1/3 a mix of grey and gunmetal? Then sleeve all the fans, pump, etc with gunmetal sleeving?

Lastly, does anyone have any advice as to how to make the cleanest run for a pair of cables to the 6pin PCI-E and 4pin Floppy "Extra Power" Connectors on the Motherboard? I would really like to have the extra voltage for RAM overclocking and take some load off my 24pin, but I have no idea how to do it without it looking bad!

Here's the pic with the parts highlighted:



I have about 90-95ft of Black 550lb ultra-dense Paracord, ~25ft of the proper size black heatshrink, a 6" MOLEX-to-Floppy converter...and I was going to get another BitFenix 6pin PCI-E *********** Cable. I just don't see any way I can make them look good!

Oh, and if it matters, I will be adding some touches of black Di-NOC carbon fiber, and some white, including over the shiny-metal rear IO covers. Going to do a side panel that covers the entirety of the 5.25 bays and top HDD Cage out of 1/4" aluminum or plexi, not sure yet, and wrap it in the White Di-NOC film (leaving the mounts for the row of black screws because I like them), and put a pair of SSD mounts (small stand-offs); the whole thing mounted with stand offs just tall enough to allow for the SSD cables to pass between it and the actual case metal. Hoping that it will turn out like I picture it, and if so, I will be doing a dual-pump-mount out of acrylic sheet and copper sheet so that I can finally add in my second MCP35X (connected to the first via MCP35X2-Housing in White).

Anyway, thanks all!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Lastly, does anyone have any advice as to how to make the cleanest run for a pair of cables to the 6pin PCI-E and 4pin Floppy "Extra Power" Connectors on the Motherboard? I would really like to have the extra voltage for RAM overclocking and take some load off my 24pin, but I have no idea how to do it without it looking bad!
> 
> Here's the pic with the parts highlighted:


I'd make them come out the top hole in the case, then follow the same path (and cover up) the black wire that is powering the LED light on the back. Have it run right on top of it, then have the wires make a hard 90 degree bend right over the USB port case and on to the 4-pin and 6-pin connection point.

You most likely could hold them down maybe by drilling 2 holes (one where the 90 degree turn happens, and the other just a bit farther up on that ledge) and then get what is known as an "R Clamp". You would then feed the wires through that and fasten the R-clamp to the hole you drilled with a screw.

http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-kabelkrimskrams.htm



Alternatively, you might not have to drill anything. You could just run the wires the same way, then rotate the R-clamp 90 degrees and attach it via a nut and bolt through one of the vent holes that run just over that ledge.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, guys! Compared to a lot of the rigs in here, mine doesn't even compare, so I appreciate it!
> 
> (I am very tempted by those 680 Classies with the EVBots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Oh, and yes, White/Black was the intended color scheme so I'm glad it came out as well as it did. I was worried because the Rampage IV Extreme has so much red in it, but with it installed and everything, the red kind of "disappears" into just a bit of an accent color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of doing fully-custom-sleeved cables, probably with Paracord, and doing the "string braiding method" as well. As I intend to have a second 670FTW in there soon, as well as the MIPS Ni/Blk Rampage IV Extreme Full-Coverage Motherboard Block Kit; this means a lot more visible tubing. I don't want the cables to be TOO "visually overpowered" by all the tubes and fittings, so I want to have some really nice looking cables. Oh, and I do my sleeving heatshrinkless whenever possible.
> 
> Any suggestions on color? I am hoping to avoid just "black and white" as it doesn't seem terribly exciting, but I was thinking something along the lines of 2/3rds white and 1/3 a mix of grey and gunmetal? Then sleeve all the fans, pump, etc with gunmetal sleeving?
> 
> Lastly, does anyone have any advice as to how to make the cleanest run for a pair of cables to the 6pin PCI-E and 4pin Floppy "Extra Power" Connectors on the Motherboard? I would really like to have the extra voltage for RAM overclocking and take some load off my 24pin, but I have no idea how to do it without it looking bad!
> 
> Here's the pic with the parts highlighted:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 90-95ft of Black 550lb ultra-dense Paracord, ~25ft of the proper size black heatshrink, a 6" MOLEX-to-Floppy converter...and I was going to get another BitFenix 6pin PCI-E *********** Cable. I just don't see any way I can make them look good!
> 
> Oh, and if it matters, I will be adding some touches of black Di-NOC carbon fiber, and some white, including over the shiny-metal rear IO covers. Going to do a side panel that covers the entirety of the 5.25 bays and top HDD Cage out of 1/4" aluminum or plexi, not sure yet, and wrap it in the White Di-NOC film (leaving the mounts for the row of black screws because I like them), and put a pair of SSD mounts (small stand-offs); the whole thing mounted with stand offs just tall enough to allow for the SSD cables to pass between it and the actual case metal. Hoping that it will turn out like I picture it, and if so, I will be doing a dual-pump-mount out of acrylic sheet and copper sheet so that I can finally add in my second MCP35X (connected to the first via MCP35X2-Housing in White).
> 
> Anyway, thanks all!


run them through the top left with the eps cord, bring them to the barbell there, use double adhesive tape and tape them to the back of the tubing there.


----------



## nleksan

47 Knucklehead - Thank you, that's absolutely perfect! I can't believe I didn't "see" that, but I am VERY glad that you did! I have been looking at getting a few dozen of those clamps, actually, along with my cable sleeve so that I can keep the back-side of my case looking super-tidy. I don't really want to do any more drilling in this case at the moment, lol, so I think I'll use some clear sewing thread to tie the cables to the same little things the LED cable is attached to. Speaking of, I need to sleeve that LED cable... Grrr, it's really bugging me now, but I really don't want to have to take off my front panel lol.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Excuse the missing section of tubing, pic was taken with the loop in a state of dis-assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh, I forgot I pulled the 24pin back through the grommet to more easily work with the PITA connection between the EK and XSPC reservoirs :S


Seriously amazing! very tidy and neat!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just have that one loose cable connected to the mobo on the left of the pic. That's with 5 SSD's and one HDD and Optical drive connected. So imagine the mess of Sata and Power cables behind the case.


Those GPU cables really has stood up inside







thumbs up


----------



## shadow water

what do you guys think?















sorry i dont have a pic of the back but im sure you can get an idea of how clean it is too


----------



## sinnedone

10/10

Very nice! Whats going on with the front fans? looks like you made an extra ring in front, or looking at it again looks like clear panel?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Very nice! Whats going on with the front fans? looks like you made an extra ring in front, or looking at it again looks like clear panel?


its clear plexi


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i dont have a pic of the back but im sure you can get an idea of how clean it is too


Nice, Neat 10/10


----------



## shadow water

thank you very much


----------



## Schematics

I've been a fan of the site for a long time. I just created an account and this is my first post!
NZXT Phantom 410


I hate the stupid cathode switch cables...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schematics*
> 
> I've been a fan of the site for a long time. I just created an account and this is my first post!
> NZXT Phantom 410
> 
> 
> I hate the stupid cathode switch cables...


Great cable management. I give you a 8.5/10 because of the cathode cables and the front fan power cable. This is a perfect job for this case.

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking through all these tidy cases makes me feel sad, I need to get some extensions or sleeved cables.











I blame the HAF-X for having rainbow front panel connectors.


----------



## Rangerjr1

After hours of tweaking airflow and HDD placement i found this to be the most tidy and cool setup.


----------



## Schematics

Thanks man! the front fan cable is really short, i tried to hide it. I may get rid of the cathode switch all together since my lights are on all the time anyway.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> After hours of tweaking airflow and HDD placement i found this to be the most tidy and cool setup.


Looking good


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i dont have a pic of the back but im sure you can get an idea of how clean it is too


Wow. 10/10 from me. Love how the 5.25 bays are so clean looking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Looking through all these tidy cases makes me feel sad, I need to get some extensions or sleeved cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the HAF-X for having rainbow front panel connectors.


I'd say that's an 8/10. Looks pretty good but some of the cables at the bottom could be a little cleaner. As for extensions I've got a set on the marketplace that would match your GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schematics*
> 
> I've been a fan of the site for a long time. I just created an account and this is my first post!
> NZXT Phantom 410
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the stupid cathode switch cables...


Looks good. Only thing that bothers me is the top front fan cable. Also the fans don't match, would look better with a matching fan like the others.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hey guys tell me what you think of my setup! a few posts back.


----------



## Schematics

Yeah i know what you mean about that fan cable, its just really short, and yeah matching fans would be cool but it doesnt bother me since you cant see it when the side panel is on. And it gives off a green light through my front panel.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> After hours of tweaking airflow and HDD placement i found this to be the most tidy and cool setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice. Solid 9.5/10 for a non sleeved build. My only complaint is the power wire sticking out of the 5.25 bays.


----------



## Bezna

very nice


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Cleaned up the computer a bit so time for a couple pics!


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up the computer a bit so time for a couple pics!


10/10 nice job


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Cleaned up the computer a bit so time for a couple pics!


Wow, 10/10 from me. Awesome job









My daily rig. Best I could do in a Antec 902







Crappy pictures ftw


----------



## jammo2k5

got upgraded on my RMA of my Z1000W. Just redid my entire cabling to hide all the wires that aren't black.


----------



## KyleMart06

Wow, that looks super sleek. I would give you a 10.


----------



## Nedlamar

Well since I just finished my CMST mod, I thought I might as well join this thread too









It's not the best, I fully intend on creating my own cables within the next couple of months and have it true perfect.
The Mobo power cable was just too short to route, so it had to go straight up and over, I wasn't particularly please with this, but needs must.


----------



## Schematics

Wow, Jammo, that's an awesome cable job! 10/10


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> got upgraded on my RMA of my Z1000W. Just redid my entire cabling to hide all the wires that aren't black.


What board is that?!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> What board is that?!


Looks like an Asus Crosshair IV Formula.

EDIT: Yeah it is. Checked his Sig.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey, this isn't strictly OT, but more of a request for a small bit of advice, if my rig looks like this:



Would you suggest I get red, black or graphite grey sleeved cables?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, this isn't strictly OT, but more of a request for a small bit of advice, if my rig looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you suggest I get red, black or graphite grey sleeved cables?


mixture


----------



## Paradigm84

I was going to buy the Corsair sleeved ones, after seeing Lutro0's offerings my attempts would just disappoint me.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was going to buy the Corsair sleeved ones, after seeing Lutro0's offerings my attempts would just disappoint me.


I feel you can get Lutro0 quality sleeving just by taking your time with it, doing everything precisely.

Not to say Lutro isn't skilled, since he is pretty fast at what he does and still gets exquisite results.


----------



## Scott1541

The result of today's work:



As the more observant of you may have noticed, those aren't grommets, they're just pieces of rubber that I cut down and fixed to the back of the holes to cover them







It nearly looks just as good as a grommet.


----------



## Farih

Nice and clean ! 8/10

I wuld try to put the USB3 MB plug under the 24-pin cable and PCI-E power cable.

The front audio cable can be tucked away on the side of your PSU, there should be a tiny bit of room for it there.

The front case connectors can be tucked together and made as 1 with black tape.

Its just nitpicking though..........


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Nice and clean ! 8/10
> 
> I wuld try to put the USB3 MB plug under the 24-pin cable and PCI-E power cable.
> 
> The front audio cable can be tucked away on the side of your PSU, there should be a tiny bit of room for it there.
> 
> The front case connectors can be tucked together and made as 1 with black tape.
> 
> Its just nitpicking though..........


I'll look into your suggestions another day, once I'm messing about again (Won't be long







) I don't think there is any space next to the PSU though, I seem to remember it being a tight fit. There could be another way to hide it, I'll have to investigate.


----------



## KyleMart06

Scott1541: like the rubber idea!! that is really sweet. looks like I am going have to hop on my case sometime and do some wire management tweaking.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was going to buy the Corsair sleeved ones, after seeing Lutro0's offerings my attempts would just disappoint me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you can get Lutro0 quality sleeving just by taking your time with it, doing everything precisely.
> 
> Not to say Lutro isn't skilled, since he is pretty fast at what he does and still gets exquisite results.
Click to expand...

That's the problem, it might take me 10 minutes to do a single cable.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Nice and clean ! 8/10
> 
> I wuld try to put the USB3 MB plug under the 24-pin cable and PCI-E power cable.
> 
> The front audio cable can be tucked away on the side of your PSU, there should be a tiny bit of room for it there.
> 
> The front case connectors can be tucked together and made as 1 with black tape.
> 
> Its just nitpicking though..........


That reminds me, I can't seem to find a sleeved USB 3.0 extension anywhere, it'll be the only cable that's not sleeved









I think I might go with black cables instead of red so it looks less ostentatious.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> The result of today's work:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the more observant of you may have noticed, those aren't grommets, they're just pieces of rubber that I cut down and fixed to the back of the holes to cover them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It nearly looks just as good as a grommet.


I give you lots of extra bonus points for actually coming up with something on your own and not relying on something that's commercially available.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> The result of today's work:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the more observant of you may have noticed, those aren't grommets, they're just pieces of rubber that I cut down and fixed to the back of the holes to cover them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It nearly looks just as good as a grommet.


i really like this idea!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Looking through all these tidy cases makes me feel sad, I need to get some extensions or sleeved cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the HAF-X for having rainbow front panel connectors.


Route all of the front panel connectors behind the mobo using the CPU cutout. they will reach easily. See my previous post.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Route all of the front panel connectors behind the mobo using the CPU cutout. they will reach easily. See my previous post.


Wait, between the motherboard and the tray?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Wait, between the motherboard and the tray?


Yep. I do that too with my front panel connectors. Makes them a lot cleaner.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*
> 
> This is funny... huge cables in a micro box are trouble to deal with.


I like it! Its original. If somebody posted a pic with same case the cables would still look different


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh, for some reason I thought it was better to keep cables from being pressed against the back of the board.









Not sure what to do with that pesky cable going into the soundcard.


----------



## remixedMind

my current pc


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> my current pc


Nice little rig. Can you post up another photo without the side panel?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Nice little rig. Can you post up another photo without the side panel?


sure ;]


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> sure ;]


I would suggest getting a lot of zipties on your PSU cables as soon as the come out from the hole. You could then have your 8pin power run from that same bundle.

I would then zip tie the 24pin, sata and GPU cables together.

Hope this helps


----------



## remixedMind

thx for the suggestions but im not gonna be doing anything else on that pc, im gonna do new build in the upcoming months, i will use the psu (maybe) and making the cables custom length and sleeving them. anyway thats just an idea for now ;]


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> thx for the suggestions but im not gonna be doing anything else on that pc, im gonna do new build in the upcoming months, i will use the psu (maybe) and making the cables custom length and sleeving them. anyway thats just an idea for now ;]


Make sure you put up a build log


----------



## broadbandaddict

Hey guys. Just got done reassembling my rig with a new mobo, CPU, HDDs and fan controller. This is the best I can do for the time being. I really need to sleeve this PSU.










Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## SteevyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Hey guys. Just got done reassembling my rig with a new mobo, CPU, HDDs and fan controller. This is the best I can do for the time being. I really need to sleeve this PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


Where did you find a rotated case like that? I can't seem to find any whenever I search.


----------



## Paradigm84

Their are some out there, one I can think of immediately is the TJ11, but it's pretty expensive. (more to do with the size and features than the orientation of the board







)


----------



## SteevyT

Back to my original reason for coming to this thread, I did some rearranging of fans. Now I have two intake (top and bottom) and one exhaust (out the back)


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteevyT*
> 
> Where did you find a rotated case like that? I can't seem to find any whenever I search.


Silverstone. Mine is a Fortress FT02. There's also the Raven series. They're expensive but really nice.


----------



## Paradigm84

Any particular reason you chose to use the top as intake instead of exhaust?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteevyT*
> 
> Back to my original reason for coming to this thread, I did some rearranging of fans. Now I have two intake (top and bottom) and one exhaust (out the back)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd say that's a 7/10. Could use a little organizing but at least the cables aren't everywhere. Do you see lower CPU temps with the top fan pushing in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Any particular reason you chose to use the top as intake instead of exhaust?


My guess is so that cool air can get dumped right into the CPU cooler.


----------



## SteevyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I'd say that's a 7/10. Could use a little organizing but at least the cables aren't everywhere. Do you see lower CPU temps with the top fan pushing in?
> My guess is so that cool air can get dumped right into the CPU cooler.


Haven't checked load temps yet, but at idle it sits a good 2-3ºC cooler. I was sitting at mid 30's idle, now i'm in low 30's or high 20's.

Edit: actually one core is sitting at mid-low 20's.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Here's mine as it stands now. Any more suggestions, not quite happy with it yet.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Here's mine as it stands now. Any more suggestions, not quite happy with it yet.


Nice work. I would suggest to just try straighten out the GPU and 24pin cables so that they do not cross and look like spaghetti.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Here's mine as it stands now. Any more suggestions, not quite happy with it yet.


If You have a modular PSU use a Molex - 3 pin adapter to connect the fan cable, or if possible use an extension cable to route it to a less conspicuous header. Mounting the Pull fan of your radiator outside the case would be aesthetically pleasing as well as making it easier for you to access the ATX connectors


----------



## SDBolts619

Okay, let me have it. About the only thing I think I can do to clean up everything more is to custom build some cables...


----------



## Renairy

Just threw my Titan in, reorganized


----------



## _REAPER_

Nice GPU..


----------



## Charris231

I cleaned my cables up and also got my new motherboard that ASUS sent me.


----------



## chase11

Not as pretty as all of the others but it is something.....


----------



## Solonowarion




----------



## Gavush

Is that thing painted that ivory color or is it lighting?


----------



## logoris

here is mine there is no video card because its a server but what do you think any and all tips welcome just finished it today


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logoris*
> 
> here is mine there is no video card because its a server but what do you think any and all tips welcome just finished it today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can do better than that. Route the front panel cables through the hole that the PSU cables go through. You could route the angled SATA cable through there too, but you might need to switch the ends of it around if you have it coming from below. Other than that just make sure the minimum length of cable possible is showing and use a few cable ties (zip ties) here and there and it should look a whole lot better.


----------



## KyleMart06

Wow, a lot of posts here with pics. I think mine will be crowded out. Just Reorganized mine as well.









Before:



After:


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Wow, a lot of posts here with pics. I think mine will be crowded out. Just Reorganized mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Looks good 9/10, best thing to do if you want it to look better is to get a black sata cable for your dvd drive.


----------



## KyleMart06

Oh, right on! that would be cool. I will have to see if I can find a black or gray on laying around work.


----------



## mtrx

New case, temporary PSU/cables so only did a quick job on them.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Corsair H80i reinstalled, Corsair AF140s reinstalled and Corsair sleeved cables installed.



Ignore the opening in the roof, waiting for another AF140 so I can fill it.


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> New case, temporary PSU/cables so only did a quick job on them.


Only did a quick job! That is one of the neatest cases I have ever seen. Much better than my permanent job that I have done. I would be insanely proud of myself if I did that.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Is that thing painted that ivory color or is it lighting?


Yeah painted.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Wow, a lot of posts here with pics. I think mine will be crowded out. Just Reorganized mine as well.


9.5/10

It looks prety good.







I couldnt help but think you could make some of the wires disappear by hiding them or rerouting them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> New case, temporary PSU/cables so only did a quick job on them.


10/10

lol your idea of quick is apparently different then most. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Corsair H80i reinstalled, Corsair AF140s reinstalled and Corsair sleeved cables installed.
> 
> Ignore the opening in the roof, waiting for another AF140 so I can fill it.


10/10

Nice and neat, everything well hidden.


----------



## KyleMart06

Thank you guys so far for the ratings. Yeah, I could probably tweak some of the fan routings and stuff. Will have to do that sometime but will probably wait or not bother.







The wife was almost unhappy with the time I spent on it already. lol. I do appreciate the suggestions because I will probably tweak it later. That is what a geek does right!!


----------



## Dustin1

Spoiler: Warning: Cable Management Awesomesauce!












It was around 3AM, I was tired, but it HAD to be done.. Still need to get an extension for my 24pin and my 8pin up top, but after that, I think she'll be looking good









Might even consider taking out the HDD bay on the bottom..


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Cable Management Awesomesauce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was around 3AM, I was tired, but it HAD to be done.. Still need to get an extension for my 24pin and my 8pin up top, but after that, I think she'll be looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might even consider taking out the HDD bay on the bottom..










. . . uh, that is a sweet deal man. I am so lost for words.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . uh, that is a sweet deal man. I am so lost for words.


Thanks!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Greetings all!
I'm looking for advice on my cables and fans. Here is my rig as of now.




What I ask is, what colour BitFenix Alchemy braided extensions I should get, and what fans should I get in order to make my rig look nice and sleek, quiet as possible and with a uniform colour scheme. I don't wanna spend mega bucks, but I'll do my best to make it look good.
Also once said components are purchased, my whole rig will be disassembled and built basically from scratch again, should I do a build log of building it up again?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smanci

The amount of molex connectors behind the HDD cage is too damn high. I wonder how things will turn out with the PC-Q08 or Q25


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Greetings all!
> I'm looking for advice on my cables and fans. Here is my rig as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I ask is, what colour BitFenix Alchemy braided extensions I should get, and what fans should I get in order to make my rig look nice and sleek, quiet as possible and with a uniform colour scheme. I don't wanna spend mega bucks, but I'll do my best to make it look good.
> Also once said components are purchased, my whole rig will be disassembled and built basically from scratch again, should I do a build log of building it up again?
> Thanks in advance!


I would put all the same fans to start off with,


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would put all the same fans to start off with,


This was one of my questions, what fans should I get?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> This was one of my questions, what fans should I get?


The new Corsair fans are nice you can get the ones that are quiet or the performance version


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of molex connectors behind the HDD cage is too damn high. I wonder how things will turn out with the PC-Q08 or Q25


Awesome cable management with that PSU in a Lian Li case? Welcome to 10/10 territory.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of molex connectors behind the HDD cage is too damn high. I wonder how things will turn out with the PC-Q08 or Q25


Excellent. 10/10


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of molex connectors behind the HDD cage is too damn high. I wonder how things will turn out with the PC-Q08 or Q25


I would give a 10/10 as well. I have the same/similar PS. There are a lot of molex to contend with. You have to find creative ways to hide them.


----------



## SDBolts619

I've got another thread going with some sleeving questions. I posted up in here a while back, but would like to get some feedback on these questions:

Would it be worthwhile to redo the cables and sleeving to the HDD's/SSD's/Optical drives? I think the back of my motherboard tray looks decent, if not perfect and am not 'sold' on the reward vs. effort for redoing all those cables.
My PCI-E cables are a little too short for my taste - I'd like them to stay behind the motherboard tray and come directly out to each card. So I'm figuring on making entirely new custom cables. However, if I fully single sleeve them, I'm thinking that they're going to be even bulkier than the current ones behind the tray. What about single sleeving them only where they're visible from the front, and sleeving them together behind the tray?
Is this really clean enough and I'm totally going OCD trying to clean it up more?
Here's the current setup:
Front:


Back:


Thanks!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> I've got another thread going with some sleeving questions. I posted up in here a while back, but would like to get some feedback on these questions:
> 
> Would it be worthwhile to redo the cables and sleeving to the HDD's/SSD's/Optical drives? I think the back of my motherboard tray looks decent, if not perfect and am not 'sold' on the reward vs. effort for redoing all those cables.
> My PCI-E cables are a little too short for my taste - I'd like them to stay behind the motherboard tray and come directly out to each card. So I'm figuring on making entirely new custom cables. However, if I fully single sleeve them, I'm thinking that they're going to be even bulkier than the current ones behind the tray. What about single sleeving them only where they're visible from the front, and sleeving them together behind the tray?
> Is this really clean enough and I'm totally going OCD trying to clean it up more?
> Here's the current setup:
> Front:
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I would get cable extensions to tidy up the look of the inside of your case


----------



## PinzaC55

I obtained a length of this cable sleeving from a local hardware shop for my last build and it is great stuff - it takes a 15 mm diameter bunch of cables and is split down one side so it can stretch to nearly an inch.


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would get cable extensions to tidy up the look of the inside of your case


Thanks for the feedback REAPER. I actually tried some extensions - for the PCI-E cables and ATX cable, but the PCI-E extensions weren't even long enough to get behind the mobo tray. Plus, they made for a lot of extra junk behind the tray. My ATX cable is too long as is, so the extension just made it way worse. That's why I'm considering shortening and sleeving the ATX and making new PCI-E cables from scratch...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback REAPER. I actually tried some extensions - for the PCI-E cables and ATX cable, but the PCI-E extensions weren't even long enough to get behind the mobo tray. Plus, they made for a lot of extra junk behind the tray. My ATX cable is too long as is, so the extension just made it way worse. That's why I'm considering shortening and sleeving the ATX and making new PCI-E cables from scratch...


These cables are long enough..

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/c537/s1534/list/p1/Cables-Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeved-Alchemy_24-Pin_Ext-Page1.html


----------



## SDBolts619

It's actually the PCI-E cable extensions that weren't long enough. The ATX cable is already too long as is.


----------



## xxxaksxxx

Hi everyone!

There's a lot of nice rigs in here.







I'll attempt a shot at this, here is the cabling in my newly completed rig.


----------



## SDBolts619

Looks sweet xxxaksxxx - that's the sleeving color scheme I'm planning on going with as well. How long did it take to sleeve everything?


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*


That is one clean looking setup right there!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> That is one clean looking setup right there!


I would have to agree


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*


My gawd! It's so clean and uniform!









Have you made a build log of your case mods?! I want to know how to build that cage thing you've got going on inside the 600T. That is AWESOME!


----------



## xxxaksxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Looks sweet xxxaksxxx - that's the sleeving color scheme I'm planning on going with as well. How long did it take to sleeve everything?


Thanks! I wish I could take the credit for the sleeving but I can't as I custom ordered my set of sleeved PSU modular cables to the specs I needed for my build









I calculated the costs of creating new sleeved cables (new connectors, pins, heatshrink, wires, sleeving and required tools) vs ordering a custom set, for the amount of money I would of saved and the time it would of taken me to sleeve them, I opted to purchase the custom set. In my next build I will attempt custom sleeving with para-cord rather than nylon sleeving as I think it looks nicer.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxaksxxx*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> There's a lot of nice rigs in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt a shot at this, here is the cabling in my newly completed rig.


Sweet deal. I think you get a 10/10. What case and mobo is that? The color scheme is just awesome.

NVM: checked out your sig rig.


----------



## xxxaksxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxxaksxxx*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> There's a lot of nice rigs in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt a shot at this, here is the cabling in my newly completed rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet deal. I think you get a 10/10. What case and mobo is that? The color scheme is just awesome.
> 
> NVM: checked out your sig rig.
Click to expand...

Thanks! And no problem!


----------



## KyleMart06

Sure thing. Another guy at work here was checking it out too and we were both drooling. I would love just one 660Ti or a 670. You have two of them water cooled and that makes me jealous. lol


----------



## Xyro TR1

I hate this build. Too many devices, zero cable management.



i5-3570k stock
ASUS P8H77-M/CSM
SanDisk Extreme 120GB SSD
2x 3TB WD Red RAID1
2x 2TB WD Green RAID1
Corsair VX550W PSU from the dark ages

This is just my data imaging system at work where I take client HDD images, the case has no windows or anything so you can't see the terribleness.

(I'm really not terrible at this, my builds usually look awesome. This one just kicked my butt!)


----------



## xxxaksxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Sure thing. Another guy at work here was checking it out too and we were both drooling. I would love just one 660Ti or a 670. You have two of them water cooled and that makes me jealous. lol


I feel ya, I'm happy with my system but when I see fully water cooled LGA2011 systems with SLI 690s or SLI Titans I get jelly and drool for that lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I hate this build. Too many devices, zero cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> i5-3570k stock
> ASUS P8H77-M/CSM
> SanDisk Extreme 120GB SSD
> 2x 3TB WD Red RAID1
> 2x 2TB WD Green RAID1
> Corsair VX550W PSU from the dark ages
> 
> This is just my data imaging system at work where I take client HDD images, the case has no windows or anything so you can't see the terribleness.
> 
> (I'm really not terrible at this, my builds usually look awesome. This one just kicked my butt!)


Your builds don't look bad at all, your cables appear well managed and out of the way and it looks clean inside the case!


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxaksxxx*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> There's a lot of nice rigs in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt a shot at this, here is the cabling in my newly completed rig.


10/10 very nice


----------



## xxxaksxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> 10/10 very nice


Thank you! I like the color scheme of your build, it looks nice
















Your blue/black/gray sleeved cables are nice, I was aiming for those colors at first in my build but eventually settled for only blue/black. I also like what you have done with the carbon fiber, very nice!


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxaksxxx*
> 
> Thank you! I like the color scheme of your build, it looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your blue/black/gray sleeved cables are nice, I was aiming for those colors at first in my build but eventually settled for only blue/black. I also like what you have done with the carbon fiber, very nice!


Thanks







Was inspired by all the great builds on this site.


----------



## SpykeZ

Just finished my water loop and will be sleeving next week hopefully and getting rid of those ugly red sata cables. This is it how it stands. From my Build log


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Just finished my water loop and will be sleeving next week hopefully and getting rid of those ugly red sata cables. This is it how it stands. From my Build log


9.2/10, try to put the vid card wires behind the tubing and straighten up the bottom two sata cables pluged into your board, then its an easy 10


----------



## Moomaster

Sweet.


----------



## makol

Could that bottom rad be any thicker?


----------



## SpykeZ

haha well, if they made them than sure!!

It's the *Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta*, 80mm thick


----------



## Dav3ric

How's it look?


I do see a couple of stray fan cables that need to be addressed...*grabs zip ties*

Easy to miss that though since this is how it looks with the panel on.


----------



## SpykeZ

just move the strays to route under teh motherboard.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Just finished my water loop and will be sleeving next week hopefully and getting rid of those ugly red sata cables. This is it how it stands. From my Build log


GI JOE heck yeah. Nice build but I would try to do something with the GPU cables.


----------



## SpykeZ

Not worried about the GPU cables as of now since they're going to be sleeved hopefully next week.


----------



## Kungfood

Fire away, just finished it!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kungfood*
> 
> Fire away, just finished it!


9/10 good job with the cable management only thing I would do different is your hard drive cables


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kungfood*
> 
> Fire away, just finished it!


Cables are great 9.5/10 but I have to say I don't dig those logo's on the mobo - they are too jazzy.


----------



## Kungfood

Lol, yeah I'm not a huge fan of them either, but between the price and specs of that board, I just couldn't say no


----------



## Kungfood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 9/10 good job with the cable management only thing I would do different is your hard drive cables


If you mean sleeving the SATA power, I'm still debating that. If you mean how they are kinda jammed up under the cage, I'd really like some suggestions, couldn't really think of a good way to do them.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kungfood*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 9/10 good job with the cable management only thing I would do different is your hard drive cables
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean sleeving the SATA power, I'm still debating that. If you mean how they are kinda jammed up under the cage, I'd really like some suggestions, couldn't really think of a good way to do them.
Click to expand...

can you try to shove them under the hdd instead of on top


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kungfood*
> 
> Lol, yeah I'm not a huge fan of them either, but between the price and specs of that board, I just couldn't say no


My mobo (MSI Big Bang Xpower 2) got a lot on negative criticism for its "gatling gun" nortthbridge and "gold bullets" southbridge but in practice you don't really notice them. It makes you wonder what these designers are thinking of though.


----------



## Sgtbash

I got my first DSLR today









Go easy on my photos, most are done in auto mode!






Excuse the dust!


----------



## HPE1000

I have had my d3100 for years and still use auto mode









my god my camera has tanked in value after looking online...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have had my d3100 for years and still use auto mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my god my camera has tanked in value after looking online...


You would think a good camera its everything but its not. Its the person that takes it and then edit it too.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You would think a good camera its everything but its not. Its the person that takes it and then edit it too.


That is very true, I can take some decent pictures but I don't know any good free editing software to use or anything. I mean, with the right lighting some people can take amazing pictures with cell phones and point and shoots.


----------



## sinnedone

Gimp is pretty good


----------



## azrael36

Just tore the PC down today and rerouted all the cables as well as I can with this case

Before:


After:


Any thoughts or other tips more than welcome!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Gimp is pretty good


I downloaded that last night and need to put some time into it, my lets say official photoshop cs6 was lost during a fresh windows install and I cant remember where I put the "CD"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Just tore the PC down today and rerouted all the cables as well as I can with this case
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or other tips more than welcome!


What made you go oh 2 x HD 7770 thats a good idea?

You are better off with a single HD 7870. Never i mean never CF/SLI budget cards.


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What made you go oh 2 x HD 7770 thats a good idea?
> 
> You are better off with a single HD 7870. Never i mean never CF/SLI budget cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> No worries lol. When I started to make the list I was working with a tighter budget, the day I ordered I was told to get what I wanted, of course this was 10 minutes before I had to leave for work that day, so I grabbed the SSD, a better RAM package and was trying to decide on another grfx card when I was outta time, I figured if 1 was good, then 2 would be better right? LOL Heck I may return them after they arrive and have the 7850 sent!


*ETA* I've heard lots of people have had problems with this particular setup, maybe I'm just lucky but I've had no problems at all with this setup, running AC3 on ultra with no problems at all


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Just tore the PC down today and rerouted all the cables as well as I can with this case
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or other tips more than welcome!


It doesnt look like you can do a whole lot more in that case but heres what i would do.
Install the hard drive backwards so the cables are on the other side and in a slot where it wont hit the fan.
Tuck the fan wires behind the radiator and under craphics cards.
Reroute the 8 pin power connector on the motherboard either behind the motherboard tray or up the other side (under the graphics cards and radiator)
Fold the flat PCIe power cable and put a cable tie on it.
Sleeve the red sata cables.

Hope that helps!


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> It doesnt look like you can do a whole lot more in that case butheres what i would do.
> Install the hard drive backwards so the cables are on the other side and in a slot where it wont hit the fan.
> Tuck the fan wires behind the radiator and under craphics cards.
> Reroute the 8 pin power connector on the botherboard either behind the motherboard tray or up the other side (under the graphics cards and radiator)
> Fold the flat PCIe power cable and put a cable tie on it.
> Sleeve the red sata cables.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Those are good ideas! If my new case hasn't arrived by the weekend I know what I will be doing then! thanks for the feedback


----------



## SpykeZ

A little offtopic but in reply of the photo editing, If you're not into photomanipulation, look into Adobe Lightroom, LOVE it


----------



## swOrd_fish

i took my rig's pictures with a point a shoot camera, came out good enough somehow by following some pointers here.


----------



## caraboose

I just use Photoshop, put my T1i in aperture priority mode, and then play with the contrast and whatnot a bit... lol


----------



## fishymamba

Horrible compared to most of you guys, but good enough for me:


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishymamba*
> 
> Horrible compared to most of you guys, but good enough for me:


It's not that bad







Everyone's case has room for improvement though


----------



## shadow water

here is a friends computer i just finished last night this is before any mods and this system will be sleeved soon.
but as of now what do you guys think?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Once everything is sleeved I see no reason as to it not being a 10/10 imo


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> 
> 
> here is a friends computer i just finished last night this is before any mods and this system will be sleeved soon.
> but as of now what do you guys think?


Allowing for the multi coloured cables it looks very neat and tidy. Obvious cheap improvements would be black SATA cables and sleeve the GPU cables. I got this sleeving cheaply at a local hardware store and it would look good on that GPU. 9/10 I would say!


----------



## shadow water

I'm going to be paricording the whole thing and all red sata cables so that should improve it dramatically


----------



## azrael36

Ok so I posted some pics a few days ago in here and got some grief for a personal/financial choice in grfx cards, and some good tips on how to further tidy things up a bit, but never got a rating lol








So here we go again folks, would you guys please Rate My Cables?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Maybe a 5ish/10, system looks like it has potential
What case is that?
essentially what you want is to get as many cables hidden around the back behind the motherboard as you can, especially that CPU power cable.
Also, are those red LEDs a particular cable of any sort, or JUST LEDs? If it's just LED lighting then you need to hide it, the point LED lighting is to have them light up the system, not be able to actually see the LEDs themselves. HTH!


----------



## azrael36

That is the Thermaltake V3 AMD Edition. There is no space behind the mobo tray, or behind the mobo really. I'm going to try routing the 12v cables under the grfx cards this weekend and work on the cabling from the kuhler 920 block.

*ETA* BTW Thanks for the rating!!!


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> i took my rig's pictures with a point a shoot camera, came out good enough somehow by following some pointers here.


lol I used my cell phone for all of mine. lighting is the key









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Ok so I posted some pics a few days ago in here and got some grief for a personal/financial choice in grfx cards, and some good tips on how to further tidy things up a bit, but never got a rating lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go again folks, would you guys please Rate My Cables?


6.5/10???

Do you really have no space what so ever behind the motherboard tray? You cant take off the side panel behind the motherboard?

You might have to get creative then and drill some holes in the case here and there to tidy up your cables. All the drive ones should be able to be hidden though. Turn them around like was suggested and it would look a litytle neater.

The 8 pin power cable and the cables near the graphics card over the motherboard are really killing it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> That is the Thermaltake V3 AMD Edition. There is no space behind the mobo tray, or behind the mobo really. I'm going to try routing the 12v cables under the grfx cards this weekend and work on the cabling from the kuhler 920 block.
> 
> *ETA* BTW Thanks for the rating!!!


I think a better case with cable management holes would help an enormous amount


----------



## azrael36

I was planning on cutting some holes in the mobo tray, I found another case, a HAF X, a member here on OCN was trying to sell and purchased it. My brother has stated he was interested in buying the case in the picture so that put the plans of cutting holes on hold for the time being. If he decides not to purchase it then I will proceed with cutting the routing holes in the mobo tray. When I say there is no room behind the mobo, I exaggerate. There is maybe 7/16" of space behind it. But given that I have a new case on the way I think I've done about as much cable management as this one is going to see for now.

Thanks for the input and tips, they are really helpful. When I move into the new case I will definitely keep all these things in mind. I am also planning on doing some cable sleeving in the near future.

THANKS


----------



## _REAPER_

The HAF X is a much easier case to manage the cables in. If you need some help let me know I have a HAF X as well


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> The HAF X is a much easier case to manage the cables in. If you need some help let me know I have a HAF X as well


Not only is milk good for your bones, it can also cool a computer! Who knew.


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> The HAF X is a much easier case to manage the cables in. If you need some help let me know I have a HAF X as well


WoW that looks so nice and clean!!! I hope I can put together a setup as tidy as what you've got here!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> WoW that looks so nice and clean!!! I hope I can put together a setup as tidy as what you've got here!


I will be home from deployment in 105 days 17 hours 21 min and 49 sec but who is counting. I will be redoing this entire PC and running a majority of the loop in the back so you cannot see the tubes also will be adding another GPU/ NEW MOBO/ NEW CPU/ and new RES


----------



## azrael36

I'm still dipping my toes into the water cooling pool so to speak. I've started off slow, with the Antec Kuhler 920. If things go well and there's no catastrophic failures I hope to move into the deep end of the pool. I have been checking out the set-ups here and I must say that I am in amazement at what some of you guys have done. You've turned a utilitarian tool into a veritable work of art and function! I think I'm in love with some of the set-ups here lol


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have had my d3100 for years and still use auto mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my god my camera has tanked in value after looking online...


I have the same camera.... Why did you have to make me so sad :'(


----------



## unequalteck




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I have the same camera.... Why did you have to make me so sad :'(


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Those that have the single sleeved corsair kit, how long are the pcie, 4+4 pin and 24pin cables? My components are kind of far away from the psu so I want to make sure they'll reach before I spend $100 on them. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## _TRU_

i think the same as the original?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Those that have the single sleeved corsair kit, how long are the pcie, 4+4 pin and 24pin cables? My components are kind of far away from the psu so I want to make sure they'll reach before I spend $100 on them. Thanks in advance guys.


Those cables are the same length as the standard cables stallion. Can someone confirm this though?


----------



## benfica101

Here is my rig


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benfica101*
> 
> Here is my rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks really good! Only one thing IMO would make it better and that would be a PSU cover to cover up that floor








Otherwise you got a 10 from me!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> i think the same as the original?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Those cables are the same length as the standard cables stallion. Can someone confirm this though?


Thanks for the heads up, I thought I read that on corsair's site somewhere, but was unsure


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I thought I read that on corsair's site somewhere, but was unsure


i happen to have both sets. i can compare lengths of unused parts of both. sec.

update: yah, same length


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benfica101*
> 
> Here is my rig


that gpu sag! .... whats on that gpu, looks like a DCII without the shroud


----------



## Unknownm

my psu wires are to big to fit on the other side of the case so I organized each one and zipped them together. Just looks like one ball of mess in the middle but everything else is clean


----------



## Ramzinho

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> my psu wires are to big to fit on the other side of the case so I organized each one and zipped them together. Just looks like one ball of mess in the middle but everything else is clean






route these cables from the back man... your airflow will be bad


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> my psu wires are to big to fit on the other side of the case so I organized each one and zipped them together. Just looks like one ball of mess in the middle but everything else is clean


if you cant fit them behind the motherboard tray put the extra cables under your harddrive that will give you much better airflow and youre going to need that with xfire


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> if you cant fit them behind the motherboard tray put the extra cables under your harddrive that will give you much better airflow and youre going to need that with xfire


Good point, i'll post some up in a few hours. Time to put them under the HDD


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benfica101*
> 
> Here is my rig


A masterpiece of cable management and I would be struck by a lightning bolt if I didn't give it 10/10.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> that gpu sag! .... whats on that gpu, looks like a DCII without the shroud


Was gonna say the same thing, man that looks severe, those 120mm fan on there are likely the reason for the extra droop. Looks like a dual GPU Radeon, 6990 would be my guess with some after market cooling solution.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> i happen to have both sets. i can compare lengths of unused parts of both. sec.
> 
> update: yah, same length


Thank you good sir. +rep


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Just tore the PC down today and rerouted all the cables as well as I can with this case
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or other tips more than welcome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> my psu wires are to big to fit on the other side of the case so I organized each one and zipped them together. Just looks like one ball of mess in the middle but everything else is clean


I know the feeling of having no room and having a big mess of cables, but here is what I was able to accomplish in a few hours and with a little bit of thought. There are no holes in the mobo tray for cable routing, I'm not going to cut any because someone is going to buy this case. The backside of your drive bay cages can be helpful for hiding your cables. As one poster also said you can hide some of your cables in a drive bay as well. Use zip ties or bread twisters will work as well.


----------



## Unknownm

updated. Took a few hours to get everything good again


----------



## Gman200108

Just rebuilt my whole rig yesterday, spent some time on cable management. How's it look?


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> updated. Took a few hours to get everything good again


as you can tell from my case I'm no expert, but that is a 100% improvement.


----------



## Alastair

So what do you think of my cabling in my machine!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what do you think of my cabling in my machine!


Looks great 9.5 out of 10 here. What are your GPU's with the unusual coolers?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Looks great 9.5 out of 10 here. What are your GPU's with the unusual coolers?


siclone2 550ti's i believe seeing that they only have one 6pin


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Looks great 9.5 out of 10 here. What are your GPU's with the unusual coolers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> siclone2 550ti's i believe seeing that they only have one 6pin


If you look at his sig, it says
2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition


----------



## ampy60

Something still feels wrong here but I can't place my finger on it.


----------



## _REAPER_

That sir is a nice build.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampy60*
> 
> Something still feels wrong here but I can't place my finger on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think the problem is that you only have one GPU. Better get another in there stat.









On a serious note, that is an easy 10/10. The blue, black and white look very good together.


----------



## wthenshaw

Got my Cooler Master HAF XB a few days back.

Sorry, I took quite a few photos


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Got my Cooler Master HAF XB a few days back.
> 
> Sorry, I took quite a few photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great to me, i feel like you went past what normal 10/10'ers do, if you need proof look at the sata cables but on a side note whats up with the ram
10.01/10


----------



## nleksan

ampy60 - the front panel connectors, perhaps?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Looks great to me, i feel like you went past what normal 10/10'ers do, if you need proof look at the sata cables but on a side note whats up with the ram
> 10.01/10


Dont worry about my ram configuration, its only temporary. i am running 4GB vengeance and 2x2gb crucial, because my friend is using my other 4gb vengeance temporarily

And thanks for the high rating


----------



## Moomaster

How have I done? Just put some work in it and it is MUCH better than the original build.


----------



## skyn3t

this is from my work log that Im doing now









*[Case Mod ] T-inv3rted ITX Work Log*


----------



## Eudisld15

Xclio Touch 787 has it's limitation, but I keep pushing it further and further. Cable management wise.









Will be modding that 7950 sapphire in a week!














Sleeving will come in two weeks!







Kinda put off by the work involve with individually sleeving each wire









A bit dusty...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eudisld15*
> 
> Xclio Touch 787 has it's limitation, but I keep pushing it further and further. Cable management wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be modding that 7950 sapphire in a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving will come in two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda put off by the work involve with individually sleeving each wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit dusty...


8/10 as it is, once those wires are sleeved and organized you'll be closer to a 10


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomaster*
> 
> How have I done? Just put some work in it and it is MUCH better than the original build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7/10 hide the cathode, hide the cathode inverter somewhere ( i also painted mine black ) tighten up your gpu cables if you can, and try to get your hands on some black sata cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is from my work log that Im doing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Case Mod ] T-inv3rted ITX Work Log*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can we get a shot of the component end your your rig?


----------



## Moomaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> 7/10 hide the cathode, hide the cathode inverter somewhere ( i also painted mine black ) tighten up your gpu cables if you can, and try to get your hands on some black sata cables.
> 
> Awesome, thank you! I'm looking for ways to improve my set up. I was having the damnest time finding a spot for the inverter, i'll have to paint it. Unfotrunately to keep down on the amount of cables needed to get to my GPU I need to use a stretch that loops and has 2x8pin connector on the same loop resulting in the 'U'


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> 7/10 hide the cathode, hide the cathode inverter somewhere ( i also painted mine black ) tighten up your gpu cables if you can, and try to get your hands on some black sata cables.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thank you! I'm looking for ways to improve my set up. I was having the damnest time finding a spot for the inverter, i'll have to paint it. Unfotrunately to keep down on the amount of cables needed to get to my GPU I need to use a stretch that loops and has 2x8pin connector on the same loop resulting in the 'U'
Click to expand...

this is what i did,


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is from my work log that Im doing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Case Mod ] T-inv3rted ITX Work Log*


The backs looking good, whens the full frontal coming?


----------



## Adrenaline

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampy60*
> 
> Something still feels wrong here but I can't place my finger on it.






Very nice 10/10











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Got my Cooler Master HAF XB a few days back.
> 
> Sorry, I took quite a few photos






10/10 for you aswell


----------



## Jaren1

Alright ill post. Just built this about two and a half weeks ago


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Alright ill post. Just built this about two and a half weeks ago


may i suggest pulling the gpu and cpu power through the back and out through the grommet closest to there power plugs but other then that very clean for a stock rig


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> may i suggest pulling the gpu and cpu power through the back and out through the grommet closest to there power plugs but other then that very clean for a stock rig


Thank you! as for the suggestion, that just doesnt work as the 8 pin is a little on the short side and i didnt want to put to much stress on the connector. I could do the gpu one tho!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Thank you! as for the suggestion, that just doesnt work as the 8 pin is a little on the short side and i didnt want to put to much stress on the connector. I could do the gpu one tho!


They sell extenders for them and most large cases (like my HAF 932 B.E.) came with a extender.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Thank you! as for the suggestion, that just doesnt work as the 8 pin is a little on the short side and i didnt want to put to much stress on the connector. I could do the gpu one tho!


you dont think it will be able to reach? it looks like you have a pretty big arch on that wire.


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> They sell extenders for them and most large cases (like my HAF 932 B.E.) came with a extender.


Yeah I'm gonna be ordering some braided ones soon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> you dont think it will be able to reach? it looks like you have a pretty big arch on that wire.


It does but its pretty tight across my ram and I don't want it putting pressure on anything. I'm just waiting till I get my extenders then I'll route it right:thumb:


----------



## shadow water

when you get the extension for your 8pin cpu power take out your motherboard plug it in and run it between the motherboard and the tray. then it will becoming out where your cpu cutout is and will clean it up a bit


----------



## KSIMP88

EDIT: LOL just saw how tight that H80 fan is on there


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## KSIMP88

Uhh... 3/10.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


4/10, get those spare cables hidden or removed and roue your cables neater


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Can I get a rating please?


----------



## ssgtnubb

No..........

JK good 9/10


----------



## KSIMP88

Rating? plox


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Rating? plox
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


4/10
You need to spend more time making that neater and flip the rad at the bottom and pull it over all of the psu wires. And utilize the cutout at the bottom of your motherboard and pull all of your PSU wires through there.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> No..........
> 
> JK good 9/10


Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So I installed my old GTX 480 coming from my GTX 690 and I tidied up the cables a little bit more:


----------



## AlDyer

The H100 was broken so I ordered a H220 instead, which I had to RMA, because it was broken out of box -.-
I will post pics with H220 later. Need some sleeved extensions too







But yeah, go ahead and give it a rating..


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can I get a rating please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8.5/10 would be a 9 but extensions... Meh that doesn't really matter. I cannot see any way to improve it though, so 9/10.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I installed my old GTX 480 coming from my GTX 690 and I tidied up the cables a little bit more:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful, 9.5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H100 was broken so I ordered a H220 instead, which I had to RMA, because it was broken out of box -.-
> I will post pics with H220 later. Need some sleeved extensions too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, go ahead and give it a rating..


8/10. Once you get those wires covered it will look much better.


----------



## Baghi

Excuse the dust and poor picture quality, too busy these days.


Thanks.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Excuse the dust and poor picture quality, too busy these days.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


8/10 You need a sleeved PSU and re-route your SATA cables. They easily could be hidden, other than that great job








PS:Wow your cooler is huge! It's literally half the size of your board!

Re-did mine after swapping boards and adding a HD7970.

Results:


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Re-did mine after swapping boards and adding a HD7970.
> 
> Results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sleeved cables looks cool tho i'm not a big fan of those, but the way you spruced up your cables and everything makes it 10/10. neat!


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Re-did mine after swapping boards and adding a HD7970.
> 
> Results:


Excellent job, I'm not in a position to give you rating though. Just a question, isn't 24-pin too tight? Wouldn't it break?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Excellent job, I'm not in a position to give you rating though. Just a question, isn't 24-pin too tight? Wouldn't it break?


Nah, it's fine. It just looks like it's tight, but it isn't.


----------



## Skiivari

Having had my case finished for a few months, here's a quick pic with some small wires dangling around, fixed now but I don't want to dive under my desk again









And yes, I only have one hdd on the floor, it's a minimalistic approach (Also, I removed "unnecessary" wires from the PSU while sleeving, and I sort of need them for another HDD







)


----------



## NKrader

yeahhh rate deeze cables, just picked em up



yeah, they are sleeved, what of it!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> yeahhh rate deeze cables
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they are sleeved


10/10!!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Re-did mine after swapping boards and adding a HD7970.
> 
> Results:


Looks good 9/10!


----------



## Theelichtje

Well, i did my best. Thinking of cutting the hard drive bays and turning them around so that the cables from the drives go out the side of the case.


----------



## magreddog

How about this haf x setup (new on the forums)


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magreddog*
> 
> 
> How about this haf x setup (new on the forums)


Looks pretty good to me - 9/10. If you're feeling ambitious, sleeve that 24pin ATX cable and the 8pin EPS cable...


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> Well, i did my best. Thinking of cutting the hard drive bays and turning them around so that the cables from the drives go out the side of the case.


Not bad - 7.5/10. Any way you can get that EPS cable behind the motherboard tray? That would help. Also, on the SATA power cables to the HDD's, the connectors are usually simple press in connectors, so if you have some sleeving around, you can remove the connectors and place them the proper distance apart for your setup so you don't have that bowing of the extra cables between the HDD's. It's a pretty simple process to do...


----------



## magreddog

I will try sleeving however the 24 pin did come pre sleeved (not properly of course) so debating sleeving the entire 24 pin or buying a presleeved. Anyone want to recommend a color :O thinking about white but I have a red color scheme


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magreddog*
> 
> I will try sleeving however the 24 pin did come pre sleeved (not properly of course) so debating sleeving the entire 24 pin or buying a presleeved. Anyone want to recommend a color :O thinking about white but I have a red color scheme


Something like this would probably work:



I tried looking for true presleeved cables, but couldn't find anything that wasn't either a custom job or an extension, so I've ordered all the sleeving, wire and tools to do my own sleeving, since it was actually less expensive than the custom spec jobs and I'll have the tools around for future use...


----------



## Fishinfan

Here's my first attempt at cable management.



and back.



I kind of regret buying blue sata cables.It will be changed with my new mobo soon.


----------



## VindalooJim

Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Not bad - 7.5/10. Any way you can get that EPS cable behind the motherboard tray? That would help. Also, on the SATA power cables to the HDD's, the connectors are usually simple press in connectors, so if you have some sleeving around, you can remove the connectors and place them the proper distance apart for your setup so you don't have that bowing of the extra cables between the HDD's. It's a pretty simple process to do...


I can't sadly, its just too short, and i dont really want to spent 10 bucks on an extension, might look around for a cheap one.

The sata power cable thing is great to know, will look into that! + rep


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality.


Very nice and clean. 10/10 for me.


----------



## mironccr345

*These are rating from 01/01/2013 up to the last post. Please dont mind the bad spelling and typo's.* Thanks:thumb:


Spoiler: Okle



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress but I'd love to see what people think.





Nice job on the front and back. The cables look tight behind the PSU, GPU cable isn't lagging and the 24pin cable is curved just right. All around nice job. 9.2/10



Spoiler: SpecializedPro



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Upgraded from the brilliant little H100 to Full watercooling loop, managed to keep everything as tidy as it was before!





GPU stacks! Time to get those cards wet! The cable management in this case is exceptionally good. Cables on the gpu run clean and some what uniformed with each other. Nice rig and clean cables. 9.5/10



Spoiler: Frazz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Finally got cable sleeves:





Nice! Lets see the rest of that case.











Spoiler: iPrevailed



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPrevailed*





Clean up the bottom cables on the mobo and behind the GPU and your set. Nice little rig too! 8.5/10



Spoiler: Midgethulk



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I'll just throw it in here.





It's a little dark, so I can't rate. But, from what I can see, it doesn't look bad.



Spoiler: crazyg0od33



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Here's my rig.
> I want to get a custom cover from Dwood for the bottom over the PSU, but I have all my watercooling gear in the way...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338091733/
> IMG_0044 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338088757/
> IMG_0043 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338089463/
> IMG_0042 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8339151510/
> IMG_0041 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338090887/
> IMG_0040 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr





Sleeved cables are a plus, but they still need to be executed correctly for a clean look. The area behind/under the ssd, behind the pump and the top behind the 5.25" bays can use a little cleaning. If you can route your cables that are behind/under the ssd behind the 5.25 bay, that will clean up that area. Even if you can't hide the Pump Cables, you can route it to where it looks clean. If you can get the other sleeved cables as clean looking as the 24pin cable, it would be that much better. Other than that, you have a really nice build. 9/10.



Spoiler: JAM3S121



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> How does my pc look? I am not great at taking photos, the lights are actually purple ( I messed with my camera's white balance so it showed propery. I am working on sleeved cables soon and getting new lightning in the case. I know the bottom PCI-E cables could be snugger and tighter but I wanted them to have that loop look. Thanks
> 
> You can't see it but in the top left cutout there is the cpu power and case fan power plug.





I'm not gonna lie, I like the purple lighting. From what I can see, the cables look really good. Everything looks tight and curved just enough. But the pics is a little dark, can't see what rest of the cables look like. 8.5/10



Spoiler: Frazz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> 
> Hardest thing to manage is the CCFL and inverter.





There's the rest of the rig. Nice extensions, I would tighten up the GPU cables and shorted the curve of the PSU cables. Zip ties are your friend. Nice rig though. 8.3/10



Spoiler: CyGnus



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have a Cooler Master K350 very bad cable management case no space at all to hide them, tell me what you think and what i can do for better management thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: i have zero space behind the MB tray





not bad, I dont know how it can look any better? Proper use of zip ties and the pony tail on the PSU is pretty clean. 7.5/10



Spoiler: GoLDii3



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Just got a Phantom 410





I would tighten up the gpu and 24 pin cable with some zip ties and shorten the length of cables. Looks pretty clean besides what I mention. 8/10



Spoiler: shadow water



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*





Now that's some nice cable management front and back. Also, the color scheme flows with the entire build. I know that took a while to do. Nice job all around 9.6/10.



Spoiler: xlastshotx



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> 
> Some pretty nice cables no?





Yes they are.











Spoiler: PoisonousRakija



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonousRakija*
> 
> Did some more tucking in and painted the CPU cooler from green to black/white. How do we like it?
> Going to add some more fans and lighting soon too.





Clean and simple. The cables look tight and well manage from the bottom up. Can't complain with the simplicity of this build. 9/10.



Spoiler: OverClocker55



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Updated my cable management





Tighten up those gpu cables. Other than that, nice cable management. I like how you tucked the cables under the mobo. Really clean looking. 9.5/10



Spoiler: Rust1d



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*





Use some zip ties on the cables under the mobo and tighten up the 24 pin cable. 7.5/10



Spoiler: Tigerboy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have any tips by all means please leave em here or msg me. this is my first real attempt but i have a good case for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna get black sata cables cuz that red one sticks out too much





^^ I was just going to say that. The red cable under the CPU cooler can be tucked away as well. Can probably use some zip ties to clean up those cables under the mobo. Not bad at all though. 8/10



Spoiler: Born For TDM



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*





Now that looks clean. The only eye sore is the miss matching cable on the bottom card. Besides that, nice job on the cable management. 9/10



Spoiler: Rixon



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixon*
> 
> Re did my cable management since I got my Segate barracuda 1Tb drive in earlier this holiday season, I'm glad I was able to find the time to wrench that annoying EPS cable behind the motherboard tray, desipite the 650D being awesome at cable management.
> 
> 
> Although when I tucked everything together those pesky SATA and 4-pin molex cables were tied up and hidden from the HDD bay access hole, I really need the money to put the hardware that this case deserves in it.
> As for Born For TDM's post, that is almost completely immaculate man, no doubt it is a 9.8 or 9.9 of 10. The only thing I would like to see is maybe hiding the second GPU's power cables behind the first, or even weave them together to get rid of that loop but keep the contrasting black and blue colours.





Use a zip tie to clean up the gpu cable. If you can hide the cables in the back of the mobo so it's not visible through the grommet holes. 8.5/10



Spoiler: ekg84



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just built this photo editing machine for my girlfriend, organizing cables in this case is a pure pain in a butt, but hey happy wife - happy life right?





Nice to see your still pumping out some clean looking rigs. Everything about this rig is clean, back and front. Nice job all around. 9.8/10











Spoiler: Bazinga69



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> rate plz, btw im waiting on a new H80 :[





Not bad, I see proper use of zip ties on the cpu and the PSU area looks very tidy. I dont think there's much you can do to make it look better? I would probably work on the cables behind the ODD, but other than that, it looks good. 8/10



Spoiler: HPE1000



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I will be like anyone else on here and say 8.5 because the cables aren't sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far from being done, I am setting the computer up right now (windows, driver, programs, transfering data etc..) and that was a quick job, heatsink and GPU will probably be ordered tonight. It's my brother computer I just built him today





Electrical tape on the 24pin cable FTW. I've done that a couple of time on my earlier builds. This is late, but I'm sure you're brother appropriates you building his computer instead of going to BestBuy. As far as the cables, not bad. I'd probably put the same amount of effort into a family build too. The cables I would clean up would be around the bottom grommet hole, I would route the cables over/under so their not as visible. If you wanted, you can run the 8pin cable behind the mobo so it's not as noticeable too and straiten up the cables under the mobo. Not bad though, 7.5/10.



Spoiler: THC Butterz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> How bout my rigs,
> HAF XM:
> 
> HAF X
> 
> HAF 912
> 
> I also Have a 932 but Ill Be Re doing in in the next day or 2 when my new ssd comes in





1st Computer: other than the cables behind/under the 3.5" bay, the cables look pretty neat and tidy. Normally those cables wouldn't be visible, but the angle of the picture and the flash make bring them out of hiding. 8.8/10 2nd computer: This one is clean as well. The only two cables that stick out to me is the exhaust fan cable and the 8pin, wouldn't be bothered to try and hide them unless you had the time. 8.8/10 3rd computer: Nice 360 in the front! The gpu cables look really clean in the rig. Tucked away and uniform, nice job. I would rate this a 8.9/10 because I can see the cluster of cables behind the rad. All around clean looking builds, what do you use them for?



Spoiler: Zeek



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Your cable management looks great in all the rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really do "good" cable management in this case, but it's better than nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD is on the other side behind the motherboard tray so I didn't have a huge mess on the bottom, even tho I still do, lol.





I see you ran some cables behind the mobo, nice. Doesn't look like there a lot of room for cable management? Looks good from what I see, 8.8/10.



Spoiler: Disturbed117



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 9.5/10
> Excellent management.
> Here is mine. I need to do some more work on it though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture





All I see is the 24pin cable and one of the cables behind the PSU. I can't see much because of the dark picture. But I'll rate it a 8/10 because looking closely at it, it looks like you've routed the cables pretty well.



Spoiler: raidmaxGuy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Ok let's try this again. Maybe my post won't be overlooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine... Nothing to brag about but it is fairly clean, but you really dont want to see behind the mobo tray , it's scary. Although if someone wants to help me brainstorm on how I can route everything back there I can provide a picture...
> 
> 
> I wish my Sata power connectors didnt have so much extra length between plugs though, got that weird looping stuff going on...
> I had the hardest time finding 6" sata cables in store so I had to settle for half meter cables.
> Advice? Ideas? Both are appreciated. :3





If you have/get longer sata cables, you can run the sata cables through the grommet hole right next to the GPU and use a zip-tie's to keep it looking straight and tight. Since you don't, I would straiten those sata cables and use the zip-tie anchors to tie them down, I see two of them that you can use. Would probably look better than having them curved like you do now. Clean up the extensions on the 24pin and the GPU cable. Also try to hide the HDD cables. Only if you can. It's not worth it if it's gonna be a pain. Other than that, you have a good looking rig. 8.5/10



Spoiler: Bmxant



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> 
> The back panel was hit by a tornado, you're not allowed to see it





Like the blue LED's. Need a better pic so I can rate.











Spoiler: famous1994



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Just switched to a Rosewill Blackhawk that I won from the Community Awards, thoughts?





Any free case is a win, especially if it's a brand new one.







The pic is a little dark around the PSU area and behind the bay's. But I can see enough to make a rating. The cables behind the PSU look clean and uniform. The GPU cables look pretty good, from what I can see. Proper use of grommet holes but the red sata cable sticks out more than anything else. I would try to straighten it out. 8.5/10



Spoiler: Layd Dly



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layd Dly*
> 
> Almost where i want it. I think i may need to get into some custom sleeving though.





Pretty clean looking to me. The PSU, 24 pin, and the sata cables look uniformed. The only cables that need work are the front panel cables. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: ericlee30



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Finally finished my cabling in my new Haf XM case





From the bottom to the top, this is clean cable management. I like how you ran the power/USB/Audio cables behind and under the mobo. The GPU cables, did you run that through the shroud? Because it looks like you did, which is SMART. LoL, a good idea and looks super clean. The sata cables are lined up and colors are matching. I see a black cable running behind the odd/hdd bays, but it not that noticeable since it's tucked away nicely. Nice job! 9.5/10.



Spoiler: bdenpaka



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> Rate em'!





ok, you get a 10/10 since the only cables I can see are extremely clean looking. All the cables are combed to perfection and layered like a three layered cake. Nice job!











Spoiler: l3eans



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> New Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta fix that 24 pin pretty badly.





The rig as a whole looks nice. I can see the cables in the HDD bay, one cable through the grommets and the sleeved/extensions needs a little TLC. Normally wouldn't see those cables in the bays, but your flash makes them noticeable. So unless you have the time to mess with it, it's not a big issues. 9/10.











Spoiler: Cruz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> 
> I try





It looks good to me. What looks like a floating HDD sticks out and the shoe box. =D But the cables in the rig look pretty clean. I would bring the 24 pin a grommet higher so it has a nice curve to it. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: Davcos



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davcos*
> 
> Rate my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no front audio plugged in)





yeah, this is clean all around. All the cables are uniformed and tight. And no cables visible through the bottom grommet hole or behind the bays. Well done! 9/10.



Spoiler: overamdclock



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overamdclock*
> 
> Here's mine, With extra hidden power supply behind it. .





Whoa, not gonna lie, it needs some work. Doesn't look like you have much room for cable management, so zip-ties will be your best friend. Just take some time and you'll get it looking right. But for now, 3/10.



Spoiler: Master__Shake



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> Rate my living room PC's cables





The GPU cables could look a neater and the cables under the mobo as well. Nice placement of the res, hides the other cables.







8/10.



Spoiler: WZ3r0



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WZ3r0*
> 
> Here's mine





Looks good all around. You should have ran the power/led/reset cables behind the mobo to finish off that clean look. GPU and PSU cables look tidy and clean. 9/10



Spoiler: Renairy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Just installed my Gainward 680's and H80i





Need a better pic, It's too dark.



Spoiler: wanako



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> My cabling is not all that great but here is some shots from my latest project: "Obelisk"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did as best as I could with this thing.





Cool looking 2P rig. Proper use of Grommets, the sata cable stack is layered nicely, and all around looks pretty good. I would try to clean up the cables under the mobo, but not a big deal. 9/10



Spoiler: Decade



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> 
> Can't see the CCFL's cable when the side panel is on.
> 
> 
> Window needs cleaning + faintly see glow from UV CCFL.
> Switch 810, sleeved cable extensions.





Man that S810 makes that sabertoom mobo look like a mATX. You've done everything right in this case as far as cable management goes. Used grommet holes, sleeved extensions and kept the bottom wires clean. The only issues I have with this is the cable extensions, nice you have them, but would look a lot cleaner if you can possibly make them look uniformed. Nice build though. 9/10.



Spoiler: Swag



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used nuts instead of the traditional washers+screws for the C70 Window mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate it but this rig is dead. That AX650 blew and I had so many problems!





The front back look good. I would tighten up those extensions for that extra clean look. 9.3/10.



Spoiler: Frodenstein



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> Hello ! My second try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed my cables for four hours.. Is is an improvement ? I got a 6.8/10 before.
> BEFORE PICTURE :
> 
> AFTER PICTURE ( w/ flash and w/o flash) added some cathodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i found this guide :http://www.instructables.com/id/Guide-To-Computer-Cable-Management/step7/Covering-the-Holes/
> this person is genius ! he used tape as a make shift cable grommet since the HAF 912 doesn't have rubber grommets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made things much cleaner





Like that you posted the before and after pictures. Really shows the effort and work that's went into it. I would tighten up the ODD cables, hide the 4-8pin power cable, and clean up the cables under the HDD. 8.5/10



Spoiler: Konkistadori



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> MetallicAcid;;
> 9.6/10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine;





The 24 pin cable looks really nice. The cables in the very far back right..tuck them away. 9/10











Spoiler: SeanOMatic



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> 
> Just ordered the 300R extra drive bay kit so I can add two SSD's in the upper bay. Waiting on a GTX 660 to show up. The sound card is a Xonar DSX. PC Power Silencer 910 PSU, which was a mighty ***** to get the cables neatly routed behind the tray and close the 300R up, but I got it done. Got the grommets from an 800.





The pics a little dark. Don't know if you posted another pic, but if you did, I'll rate it when I see it.











Spoiler: baconbitz44



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconbitz44*
> 
> 
> You can see that I just kinda threw my two ssds in the bottom haha I really need a modular power supply... The tx750 is really hard to work with I just shoved them in my lower drive bays





Pop that side panel off, would like to see what's going on in there. You can probably use some Velcro or double sided tape to mount that SSD.











Spoiler: trust-no-1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trust-no-1*
> 
> 
> /\ Supposed to be rotated 90 degrees.
> 
> /\ Organized chaos, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wadda we reckon guys?





Sleeved cables, nice. Dark Picture, not so nice.











Spoiler: jas2377



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jas2377*
> 
> 
> 
> Case is the IN WIN GRone. Haven't seen too many of these cases posted, but it definitely gives a ton of room for cable management.





This deserves a 9.5/10. Clean looking all around, even though I see some electrical tape.











Spoiler: dragonfly789



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragonfly789*
> 
> New Case (HAF X) first attempt at decent cable management





I would tidy up those cables on the bottom, but from what I can see....it looks like a nice job on the cable management. 9/10



Spoiler: ploppercon



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ploppercon*
> 
> 
> I'm **** at cable management





eh, I wouldn't get so discourage at it. It does take time and patience to get it done right.....oh, and some zip-ties. First off, I would route all the PSU cables through the grommet hole, then take it from there.











Spoiler: socketus



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Nobody bites here, and if they do, they get warned. So go ahead and post it.
> I'll start off with my Silverstone TJ-04





Look at that wave of sleeved cables. It actually looks cool, the way it's laid out. Why didn't you run the cables behind the mobo tray? Looks good, but def. could look better. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: TheRacker



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> How'd I do?





8.5/10 Nice attempt and doesn't seem like you can do anything major to improve it. Maybe clean up the rats nest on the PSU? It's clean looking though considering the old PSU.











Spoiler: SmokinWaffle



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> 9.5/10, could make the front panel connecters a little nicer looking, but very very neat.
> Built my work PC today, didn't spend too long on the cables but I'm pretty happy with it. The fan controller under the drive bay is relocated from the rear vertical PCI slot as it was a mess with it there, this way I can keep all of the fan cables in one place and the molex doesn't look unsightly.





Everything in this case was done right. Proper use of grommets, tight cables from the bottom up, and even the cable on the CPU cooler is tightly tucked away. Other than the fan controller cables, a nice job all around. 9/10



Spoiler: TempestxPR



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*
> 
> Rate my Cable
> 
> rate please





haha, cute pug. My brother has two.







Your cables are clean, but can use some work. I would tighten up the PSU cables on the bottom and rought them through the grommet closes to the PSU. That way it'll free up the bottom of the case and show case the bottom green panel. I would tighten up the gpu cables and close that gap. Route the 24pin cable through the grommet closest to the 24pin connecter, it'll look cleaner with a nice curve. Not necessary but if you can probably route the cables better instead of shoving them inside the HDD cage. Not bad though, what kind of green did you use? 8.7/10



Spoiler: CasperGS



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*





I would rout the cable leaning on the PSU through the grommet hole. The cables behind the ODD can be cleaned up and the ones under the HDD can be hidden a little better. Not bad though. 7.8/10



Spoiler: Stige



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Rate plz?













/10



Spoiler: CroSsFiRe2009



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroSsFiRe2009*
> 
> Antec 300 and oldish hardware. Rate?





Nice job considering the difficulty of hiding cables in that Antec. 9/10.











Spoiler: justarealguy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy*
> 
> 
> She needs some more cleanup and some sleeving but man am I happy with this case.





Pretty tidy in there, minus the little red and yellow cables on the bottom that are visible. Route the cables around the bottom square hole so the cables aren't so visible. Use the grommet closest to the bottom mobo to hide the cable that goes to the Raid controller (not sure what it is)? Other than that, nice job. You use grommets closes the the connection points for a clean look. 8.7/10



Spoiler: Fuggins



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuggins*
> 
> custom laser etched acrylic window that I had done at my work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single braids just got in today and i was super excited. iphone took a pretty crappy picture though and the orange/blue color scheme looks way better in person. all in a NZXT 810 switch.





I'll rate what I can see since the side panel is on. The PSU cables behind the PSU look tight and clean. The GPU extensions could use a zip tie or two and maybe layered better for a cleaner look. The 24pin cable looks ok too. Could layer it for a cleaner look. Again, a clean looking rig and really not necessary unless you have the time or want to change the look. 8/10



Spoiler: naved777



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Grabbed my frnd's cam and took some quick shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot the PSU.......damn





Nice looking pics. As far as the sleeved cables, tighten, layer and use some zip-ties on the GPU cables for a cleaner look. Can't really see the rest of the rig so it's a 7/10.











Spoiler: Stevesack



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"*





Sleeved cable a plus, still needs some effort for a clean look. I would clean up the bottom cables that plug into the mobo, tighten up the cable extensions on the GPU and the CPU and route the sata cables a little better. Cool looking rig though, very bright green.







8/10



Spoiler: BradleyW



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Please Rate





I like the noctua fan posted up behind the cards.







What's the diff. in temps with it on? As far as cable goes, I would try to clean up the gpu cables, maybe run them through the grommets? I see some cables behind the front fan that can be tucked away too. 8.8/10



Spoiler: WizrdSleevz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Never posted my little HTPC/Lan rig here, what do you guys think of my wiring? I couldn't take a picture from the back because the side panel has cables that can only be plugged in while the panel is on.
> Let me know what you guys think!





Cool SFF rig. The only thing that sticks out to me is the white cable coming from the fans. Maybe if you you routed them so their not in plain view, it would look better. Really clean build though. 9.5/10.



Spoiler: jlhawn



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> heres my cables. I wish I had sleeved but i'm not sure if they would look bigger and take up more space.
> corsair has a set for my AX1200. any advice you all can give will be taken into consideration.





All the cables coming out of the grommets, which is a plus. I would just try to straighten out the GPU cables and layer them for a better look. Well done. 9/10











Spoiler: famous1994



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Rebuilt my brother's PC today and did the cables. It was kinda hard being that his case is a Thermaltake Soprano RS. I think it came out pretty good though.





Looking good! Nice job keeping the psu cables ziptied. It's a pain in some of cases when the PSU is on the top and there is no room in the back of the mobo tray to hid the cables. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: theknappkin



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> Finally added some red sleeved cables to my rig so i though i should post here





GPU cables zip-tied, check! Sleeved cables Check! Clean looking rig, check! Angled pic, awesom, but I'd like to see the rest of the rig for ratings. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: theMetal



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, here is the latest:





Nice job. All I see is are the sleeved cables and the blue sata cable, which look clean. Pretty bright too since it takes away from the rest of the rig. The only cable that stuck out, was the top fan cable. It was hard to spot, only noticed it when I blew up the pic. 9/10











Spoiler: Binary Ecyrb



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Here's something different to rate, the Cooler Master HAF XB build I just finished "Dark Wind"





Now this is a proper way of using zip-ties. I would clean up the sata and the cables around it and shorten the 24pin curve. Clean looking rig bud. 9/10.



Spoiler: vio2700k



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have posted mine a long time ago...





Cables are well hidden in the 800D. Not much you can change in there other than titening some of the cables. 9/10



Spoiler: Yeti Poacher



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Alright let me have it!





9.5/10. Very clean. The gpu/cpu cables are layered and tight looking as well as the other cables. Proper use of grommet holes. Super clean job you did there.











Spoiler: SteevyT



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteevyT*
> 
> Here's mine, it isn't the greatest, but with the limited length of some of the cables I don't think I did terribly.





The cables behind hdd could use some cleaning up. The cable on the cpu fan and the rear fan can be tidied up. It would probably look better if you used the grommet hole to route your 24pin cable. There's plenty of room in the back of that source to clean up those cables.







7.8/10



Spoiler: driftingforlife



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Just re-did my work PC.





I dont know if I rated this previosly but here it goes. All together, the cables are in a straight line and from the PSU up, the cables look neat. I can see you hide you front panel cables behind the PSU ponty tail, Smart. I can still see the bow of rainbow cables in the front behind the bottom front



Spoiler: Dylanren99



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad for a first build dont you think?





There are some area's that could use some improving. The front panel cables under the mobo could be tucked away a little better. The cables on the top and the 120mm fan cable on the rear sticks out to me. Other than that, not bad for you're first build. 8/10.



Spoiler: Crazycarl



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazycarl*
> 
> well i guess heres mine suppose could use some work





Pretty tidy in there. I would zip-tie those front panel cables and route them a little better. Tuck up the front panel cables in the back so it's not visible once you close the back panel. I dont think you can really do much for the hdd's cables?? 8/10.



Spoiler: roudabout6



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Just finished routing my cables
> 
> 
> 
> Still need a couple things though. Been upgrading this computer since I got it 2 years ago
> P.S My tubing is blue I took this with my phone





That's a cool AIO tube mod. The sleeved cables look really good too. The only thing I would do is layer those cables a little better. 9/10.



Spoiler: Calpern



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calpern*
> 
> Very hard case to work with when it comes to cable management. I have done my best, but please come with feedback if it's anything I can do different or better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.... I use a stock cooler





Not bad. I can tell some work went into this one. You even tried to tuck most of the cables behind the 5.25"/3.25" bays. Improvements would be.....not really sure? lol All the cables have a good curve/bend to them and even though some of the cables are noticble, I dont see any other way to route them? I would proabbly keep the way you have it and just tuck the cables behind the bay's a little better. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: xplode-bg



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Here is mine
> Thermaltake Chaser MK-1 (which many hate and I love)
> Airflow:
> 
> Overview:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Back looks like a mess but as long as back panel closes normally it's OK.
> Front USB3 cable in the corner, and PCI-E power cables around the graphics card
> 
> I lost my second PCI-E power cable (modular crap) so i ordered parts to rebuild one, until then i will use molex to PCI-E converter as seen on the pic, its looks ugly but for now it will be like this.
> Another view:
> 
> Just below the motherboard there are the front audio cable and Front USB2 cable together, Next to 4 SATA3 cables which i grouped 2 by 2 to take less spaceand not interfere with graqphics card fan





Proper use of grommets, pretty clean routing of the cables. I would try to hid the molex cable as it's the only cables that catch my eye. Other than that, not bad. 8/10











Spoiler: CS14



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Decided to spend most of the day working on my cable management since the weather is bad. My 212+ came in the middle of working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Ignore the old graphics card in both the photos, temporary until my RMA'd 7770 comes Monday. Also ignore the iPhone quality photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did pretty damn well considering this is only my 2nd time trying to manage cables and this case offers no options to help with cable management on top of the fact the PSU isn't modular either.
> Let me know if there are things that can be improved and suggestions for improving.





I would try to clean up the cables under the mobo, only if you can. Try to tuck them behind the mobo tray of have them coming out of the bottom grommet hole. A pretty good improvement from you're previous attempt. 8/10.



Spoiler: ViperSB1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Here's mine...





That's a nice looking rig. The only cables I notice are the LED's cables on the top for the cpu. The gpu cables look good and the 24pin looks extremely good. Nice job all around. 9.5/10.



Spoiler: n3gr0



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> my sleeved cables!





oh man, so compacted. Nicely done! I would layer the sleeved cables a little better.







9.5/10.



Spoiler: Xyro TR1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> It sort of sucks building in a case with no cable management...
> 
> SPECS:
> - Fractal Design Core 1000
> - Intel i5-3470
> - ASUS P8H77-M/CSM
> - 8GB G.Skill DDR3-1600
> - Corsair CX 430W
> - 128GB Samsung 840 (or) 120GB SanDisk Extreme
> - AIO card reader
> - DVD+RW drive
> What you DON'T see...





9.3/10. Love Core 1K case! Looks like that's as good as it's going to get in that case. Nice job!



Spoiler: Evil Genius Jr



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Well here goes nothing lol. Keep in mind it's an antec 900





It's pretty clean in there. All the front panel cables look tidy and and the rest of the cables look neat too. Pics a little dark to really see the details, but job well done. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: PinzaC55



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Well I got no comments on the backside of my rig earlier so here is the business end. I've just done my nth bit of tidying up and ditched the internal DVD drive, saving me two cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I just realised how horrible the label on top of the PSU looks - it has to go!





Don't know if I've already rated the backside?? But the front is looking good. I see a slew of cables off to the right that can use a zip-tie or two. Try routing the GPU cables under the tube, would look a lot better imo. 9/10.



Spoiler: SmokinWaffle



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Love it. Why did you go with that case over the PS07B out of interest? Surely the two x 120MM front instead of 1 x 180 is much preferable for watercooling. Looks sick though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my secondary download PC that is left on 24/7 to download/as a fileserver. Celeron D in a junker ATX case that I got for £10 with faulty S478 internals. Ripped them out, kept the PSU and replaced the inside. For a case with absoloutley zero cable management, I don't think I did too bladly. Not to mention I had to use a 20 > 24 Pin, 4 > 8 Pin and 2 X Molex > SATA adapters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture
> Rear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fans are all ghetto zip tied on, only ones I had spare and they are silent, nice to have a little airflow.





I like that first pic, really makes the cables look clean. I would tighten up the cables on the top and clean up the cables on the botttom with some zip-ties. Not bad though!







8/10



Spoiler: Bazinga69



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Ok should be done for a few weeks, yes i am getting my entire psu sleeved so no need to mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back side, its amazingly hard to close btw.





Not bad, no need for a modular PSU if it's looking that good. Unless you just want it, like most of us here on OCN.







As far as your cables, you did a nice job hiding most of the cables and keeping them clean with zip-ties. Nothing major I would change as the cables look pretty neat...unless you go sleeved. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: Nemesis158



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Just swapped my whole build into my new case, an NZXT Switch 810:





oh man, looking good. A proper use of cable extensions and I see you're using an abundance amount of zip-ties. Like that the gpu extensions are comb to perfection. All around nice work. 9.3/10



Spoiler: kcuestag



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Bought an XSPC Dual Bay Acrylic Reservoir for my D5 pump to make it all look much cleaner:
> 
> Hope you like it.
> PS: Ignore the cables behind the bottom rad, can't hide those since that's where my SSD is sitting at.





Not bad bud. The only two things I would clean up is the GPU cables and the behind the rad where your SSD sits. I know you mentioned you can't, But I know you can.


Spoiler: Similar SSD Mount






9/10











Spoiler: Xyro TR1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Yet another client build.
> Specs:
> > Fractal Design Define Mini
> > ASUS P8Z77-M PRO
> > Intel i7-3770K
> > 16GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 1.35v
> > ASUS HD7770 2GB
> > Corsair HX650
> > 2x Samsung 840 Pro 512GB in RAID1





From the bottom up all the cables are uniformed, tightly tucked away, straight and routed neatly through the grommets. A really good job all around. 9.8/10











Spoiler: zer0entropy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0entropy*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the darkness of the pic.
> BTW Swag, that thing is NICE 10/10





The darkness! I dont know, the cables coming for the SSD are really noticable and the SSD is slightly crooked. Work on hiding those cables and straitening out the ssd and it'll look better. I can't really see what else is going in there so I'll just rate it for what I can see. 7/10



Spoiler: Kornivsky



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello guys! Any suggestions here with wiring?
> Case - InWin Dragon Rider - http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
> Pictures.





oh my Glob! I would just start all over. Buy some zip-ties and go to town. Only if you have the patience for it. 2/10



Spoiler: Pebruska



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> So here's my cable management, and just to be clear this was just a quick build and i didn't bother to spend much time with the cables.
> Tell me, is it acceptable? Maybe i should have a crack at them and see if i could do better.
> 
> 
> Waddya think?





Acceptable, very much so. If you didn't take time to really put work into it, I'd like to see what it would look like if you did. Looks good in the front and the back. Not much I can think of to really improve the cables besides sleeved cables. Nicely done! 9/10.











Spoiler: Gavush



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I was going to buy parachord and do black sleeves but decided not to spend the time or money on the rocketfish psu and I already had a spool of wire harness tape for motor vehicles so I tidied things up that way instead.





That actually looks good. I would straighten the cables up to give it that extra clean look. Other than that, it looks good. 9/10



Spoiler: tig33r



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tig33r*
> 
> That's my wm





hmmm, what stuck out at me the most was the cable on the CPU fan cooler. I would try to tuck that under the cooler/fan. Looking closely at you're rig, you did a really good job. The other thing I would do is clean up the GPU cables and maybe tighten up the front panel cables. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: cookiesowns



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Build I did for a friend. Please rate =)





Nice job bud. I would only tighten up the GPU cables. 9/10



Spoiler: Chillie



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillie*
> 
> 
> What yall think?





Tighten up the front panel cables and make them run parallel for a cleaner look. Clean up the PSU cables on the bottom with some zip-ties. I would re-route the GPU cables under the GPU so it's not making contact with the fans. 8.7/10











Spoiler: Phil~



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*





The top cables on the right can probably be hidden a little better or use a zip-tie to tighten them up. Other than the missing GPU cables, It looks good. 5/10 because of the missing GPU cables.











Spoiler: TSXmike



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> mine:
> 
> (ack, dark picture)
> still on the fence about sleeving my cables in paracord. part of me REALLY wants to do it, but the other half is still a little on the nervous side.





Sleeving you're cables would give it that extra clean look. I can't see much because the pic is dark. The only visable cables are the gpu cables and the 24pin. Maybe take a better pic so we can see what your working with.











Spoiler: Terreos



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I just dusted the inside of my rig and decided to fix the wires some. Here it is before.
> 
> And this is the cables as they are now.





Look at the improvement. Nice job all around. I would clean up the straggler cables on the bottom of the case and on the top right. Tighten up those front panel cables and your set. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: estabya



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> Just finished making my custom case... Here's the work log





Holy case! Sleeved cables a plus but clean them up a bit. Layer them a little better and try to tighten them up. Cool looking build bud. 9/10.



Spoiler: pm1109



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Heres my rig guys
> Please rate
> Thanks





The GPU and the 24pin cables are the only ones I see. I'd try to layer them a little better for a cleaner look. 9.3/10. The water looks a little murky?



Spoiler: cgg123321



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Just cleaned my rig (only a few times a year, yay for fan filters!) so I decided to take a few photos.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWVzrfV





Look at that picture quality!







Everything in this build looks outstanding. The cables are spot on! The Special Edition GPU complements the Noctua fans. Awesome work bud. A really clean looking build. 10/10



Spoiler: Rangerjr1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Swag
> Ahh i wish i had sleeved cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had the c70 but i couldnt get it to look nice at all. so i bought a new case.
> Also your name rustles me.





Straighten out those cables coming out of the top grommet and use some zip-ties. Clean up the cables coming from the Noctua fans and try to hid them. Other than that, looks pretty clean. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: nleksan



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Excuse the missing section of tubing, pic was taken with the loop in a state of dis-assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh, I forgot I pulled the 24pin back through the grommet to more easily work with the PITA connection between the EK and XSPC reservoirs :S





The back and the front are pretty neat looking. I would tighten up those GPU extensions. Other than the missing 24pin extension, you have a clean looking rig. 9/10.



Spoiler: Rixon



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixon*
> 
> Very nice, right now 9/10; once you get around to pulling the 24 back around its a 10 from me. Here is a build for a friend of mine I just finished, it's got
> i7 3930K
> ASUS ROG Rampage IV Formula
> MSI GEFORCE GTX 680 4GB Twin Frozr
> G.Skill Trident X 32Gb 2400
> Corsair H100i Watercooler
> Corsair AX760 PSU
> 2x Samsung 840 PRO 256Gb
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200
> Asus Xonar DGX sound card
> Asus Blu-ray Read and writer
> ASUS PA248Q monitor
> ASUS VG248QE
> 650D





The AIO cooler cables could use a zip-tie and maybe could be hidden a little better. The bottom cables coming off the card(?) would look better if they were a little discrete. Not a bad looking build. 8.8/10



Spoiler: HyperMatrix



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just have that one loose cable connected to the mobo on the left of the pic. That's with 5 SSD's and one HDD and Optical drive connected. So imagine the mess of Sata and Power cables behind the case.





BEAST! The yellow cables on the left and the pink/red sata cable are the only cables that stick out to me. The cables on the GPU look pretty good too. Beast of a build bud. 9/10



Spoiler: fast_fate



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Curlicue project near completion.
> No more cable work to be done ( I hope )
> So please rate as you see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Next project - will be harder with the cabling as 4 x 580's underwater go in the PCIe slots (not the 690's as in picture)





The cables are Layered like a Boss! Front and back looks superb! 10/10



Spoiler: shadow water



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i dont have a pic of the back but im sure you can get an idea of how clean it is too





Another clean build! Even the HDD cables are clean and tight! 10/10











Spoiler: Paradigm84



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Looking through all these tidy cases makes me feel sad, I need to get some extensions or sleeved cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the HAF-X for having rainbow front panel connectors.





No need for extensions, I've seen plenty of super clean builds on here with out extensions/sleeved cables. But, it is a bonus. Tighten up those front panel cables and try to run them parallel to each other for a clean look. You can also rout them under the mobo for a cleaner look. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: Zeek



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Wow, 10/10 from me. Awesome job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily rig. Best I could do in a Antec 902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy pictures ftw





Not bad for an antec. What's hanging on the top right? Looks out of place. The red cable on the top left, and the bottom cables can be tightened up. Nice work though. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: jammo2k5



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> got upgraded on my RMA of my Z1000W. Just redid my entire cabling to hide all the wires that aren't black.





Clean looking rig. The front panel cables are hidden very well. I'm assuming they are routed behind the mobo. I would try to straiten the 24 pin cable and try to make the GPU cables a little more uniform.Other than that, clean looking rig. 9.5/10



Spoiler: Nedlamar



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedlamar*
> 
> Well since I just finished my CMST mod, I thought I might as well join this thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the best, I fully intend on creating my own cables within the next couple of months and have it true perfect.
> The Mobo power cable was just too short to route, so it had to go straight up and over, I wasn't particularly please with this, but needs must.





I have mixed feelings about this one. If you're going for "showing off my cables," then you did a nice job. I honestly dont know how to rate this one? So I would rate it 6/10 for having a unique look.



Spoiler: Scott1541



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> The result of today's work:
> 
> As the more observant of you may have noticed, those aren't grommets, they're just pieces of rubber that I cut down and fixed to the back of the holes to cover them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It nearly looks just as good as a grommet.





That's a really good idea, looks good too. I like how you have your gpu and usb3 cable paired with your 24pin. I would change the zip-tie to a black one, as the white one is really noticeable. The top fan cables can be tucked away and the front panel cables can look neater. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: remixedMind



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> sure ;]





Rocking a core 1k case, a really nice case for the price. Cable management can be tricky in this case. Using the HDD cage that mounts on the side will help hide most of those cables. I would take all the cables and route them through the hole on the bottom of the 5.25" then route them accordingly. Use some zip-ties too.







7.5/10.



Spoiler: broadbandaddict



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Hey guys. Just got done reassembling my rig with a new mobo, CPU, HDDs and fan controller. This is the best I can do for the time being. I really need to sleeve this PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures





I would route all those cables through the grommet hole under the mobo instead of around the fans. I would also tighten up the cables coming off the PSU. I know it's a little hard to hide those ODD/HDD cables, but it looks like it can be tucked away a little neater. Sleeved cables would def. give your build a clean and more uniform look. 8.5/10.



Spoiler: Renairy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Just threw my Titan in, reorganized





Look's pretty neat in there. How you liking the Titan? Can't really see anything I'd change besides tightening up the gpu cables. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: chase11



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> 
> Not as pretty as all of the others but it is something.....





The 24pin cables looks spot on. I would clean up the cluttered cables on the top left. Tighten up the cables coming out of the PSU and layer/tighten up the gpu cables. Looks good besides those things I pointed out. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: logoris



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logoris*
> 
> here is mine there is no video card because its a server but what do you think any and all tips welcome just finished it today





I would clean up the front panel cables, route them behind the mobo and through the PSU grommet hole. If you can rotate the cpu cooler so the cables are on the top, it would look cleaner. Get a non-90* sata cable or try to route the sata cable through the bottom grommet so it's not as noticeable. But for a server, since it looks ok as it sits. If you have the time, go for it. 7.5/10.











Spoiler: KyleMart06



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Wow, a lot of posts here with pics. I think mine will be crowded out. Just Reorganized mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:





Like the before and after pics. The only thing I would change is tighning up the bottom front panel cables and re-routing the top cables on the top right. Other than that, looking better. 8.8/10



Spoiler: mtrx



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> New case, temporary PSU/cables so only did a quick job on them.





Super clean! All the cables look really good. I would pony-tail the cables on the bottom, I think it would look better. 9.5/10.



Spoiler: Dustin1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Cable Management Awesomesauce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was around 3AM, I was tired, but it HAD to be done.. Still need to get an extension for my 24pin and my 8pin up top, but after that, I think she'll be looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might even consider taking out the HDD bay on the bottom..






I would tighten up the gpu cables and layer them a little better. Other than the missing extension, you did a nice job. 8.8/10



Spoiler: Smanci



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 
> The amount of molex connectors behind the HDD cage is too damn high. I wonder how things will turn out with the PC-Q08 or Q25





Awesome cable management bud. From the bottom up, all the main cables look tight and straight. Nothing I would change in this build. Well done.







10/10



Spoiler: SDBolts619



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> I've got another thread going with some sleeving questions. I posted up in here a while back, but would like to get some feedback on these questions:
> 
> Would it be worthwhile to redo the cables and sleeving to the HDD's/SSD's/Optical drives? I think the back of my motherboard tray looks decent, if not perfect and am not 'sold' on the reward vs. effort for redoing all those cables.
> My PCI-E cables are a little too short for my taste - I'd like them to stay behind the motherboard tray and come directly out to each card. So I'm figuring on making entirely new custom cables. However, if I fully single sleeve them, I'm thinking that they're going to be even bulkier than the current ones behind the tray. What about single sleeving them only where they're visible from the front, and sleeving them together behind the tray?
> Is this really clean enough and I'm totally going OCD trying to clean it up more?
> Here's the current setup:
> Front:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Thanks!





Would it be worth it, yes. But That's really up to you. I've seen many rig's on here that look good with out extensions/sleeved cables. In you're case, sleeved cables would really clean it up in there and give your build a better look. As it sits now, I would try to clean up your front panel cables. GPU cables would look better if they were straight. The back of the case looks really good though. Hope you work things out. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: xxxaksxxx



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxaksxxx*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> There's a lot of nice rigs in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt a shot at this, here is the cabling in my newly completed rig.





Sweet looking build. I would tighten up the cables on the bottom. Route the top GPU cable like the bottom GPU, it'll give it a more uniform look. Really clean build. 9.5/10.



Spoiler: SpykeZ



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Just finished my water loop and will be sleeving next week hopefully and getting rid of those ugly red sata cables. This is it how it stands. From my Build log





GiJoe! At least that what it looks like. Since you're getting rid of the red sata cables, the only thing I would clean up is the GPU cables. I'm liking the cooper theme. 9/10.



Spoiler: Dav3ric



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> How's it look?
> 
> I do see a couple of stray fan cables that need to be addressed...*grabs zip ties*
> Easy to miss that though since this is how it looks with the panel on.





Minus the stray fan cables and the GPU cables, you did a good job on cable management. I would route the GPU cables through one of the bottom grommet holes, would look a lot cleaner imo. 9/10.



Spoiler: Kungfood



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kungfood*
> 
> Fire away, just finished it!





Nice cables, really goes well with your build. I would tighten up those cables on the bottom. Maybe pony-tail them for a cleaner look. The front panel cables could be tightened up as well. Nice job 9.3/10.



Spoiler: Sgtbash



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> I got my first DSLR today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go easy on my photos, most are done in auto mode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the dust!





The bottom of the case looks clean, sata cables look stacked and properly routed, GPU and 24pin cable look nice and tight. Can't really see the HDD area, but from what I can see, you did a good job on the cables. 8.810.



Spoiler: azrael36



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Just tore the PC down today and rerouted all the cables as well as I can with this case
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> Any thoughts or other tips more than welcome!





An improvement on the second time around, but still looks pretty cramped in there. The 8pin can be routed behind the mobo, just doing that alone will improve the look in your case. The sata cables would look better in black as they are really noticble and bring a lot of attention to the clutter behind the HDD's. If you can tighten up the cables in that area and route them a little better, I think it'll clean it up nicely. 7/10.



Spoiler: shadow water



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a friends computer i just finished last night this is before any mods and this system will be sleeved soon.
> but as of now what do you guys think?





You're friend is lucky that you took time to manage his cables. Really clean from the psu up, and even the sata cables look clean zip-tied. Aside from the multiple colored cables, you did a fine job. 9/10.



Spoiler: unequalteck



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*





The only cables I see are the 24pin and the gpu. I guess I can rate it since those are the only two visible cables to me. Both are layered nicely and routed pretty neat. 8.8/10.



Spoiler: benfica101



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benfica101*
> 
> Here is my rig





Notice the GPU sag more than anything in your rig. Stick a black chopstick under it. I've seen someone do it on here before. As far as the cables, they look really clean. Layered and routed really nicely. I can see one cable peaking out of the bottom through the one of the holes.....which can be easily tucked away. 9/10.



Spoiler: Unknownm



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> my psu wires are to big to fit on the other side of the case so I organized each one and zipped them together. Just looks like one ball of mess in the middle but everything else is clean





Whoa, none of those cables fit behind the mobo tray? If not, you can try to tuck them away in HDD cage. It will restrict some airflow from the front intake fan, but at least your components can breath a little better. For now, it's a 5/10, only because i've seen worse. Give it another try and post with results.











Spoiler: Gman200108



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gman200108*
> 
> Just rebuilt my whole rig yesterday, spent some time on cable management. How's it look?





It looks pretty good. The bottom Sata/PSU/Front Panel/HDD cables/ look a little cluttered. But with some zip-ties and hidding them, would look a lot better. Other than that, you did a good job. 8/10.



Spoiler: Alastair



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what do you think of my cabling in my machine!





Not bad, looks clean in there. Add a zip-tie to the top fan cables and maybe route the GPU cables a little better. 9/10



Spoiler: ampy60



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampy60*
> 
> Something still feels wrong here but I can't place my finger on it.





The only thing I do notice is the front panel cables other than that, every thing looks really clean. Nicely done. 9.5/10.



Spoiler: wthenshaw



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Got my Cooler Master HAF XB a few days back.
> Sorry, I took quite a few hotos





Those are some head turning pictures.







Nice work bud. Can't find anything I would change. 9.5/10



Spoiler: Moomaster



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomaster*
> 
> How have I done? Just put some work in it and it is MUCH better than the original build.





If you have 22mm of space or more behind the mobo tray, that cold cathode Inverter can fit in the back. Replace the pink sata with a black one and tighten up the front panel cables. 8/10.



Spoiler: skyn3t



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is from my work log that Im doing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Case Mod ] T-inv3rted ITX Work Log*





By the looks of how you have your cables sleeved and routed, It's look really good. Even thought you didn't post an overall pic of the rig, I think the cables speak for them selves. Nice work bud. 9/10.



Spoiler: Eudisld15



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eudisld15*
> 
> Xclio Touch 787 has it's limitation, but I keep pushing it further and further. Cable management wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be modding that 7950 sapphire in a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving will come in two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda put off by the work involve with individually sleeving each wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit dusty...





Route the front panel cables through the bottom psu grommet. The sata cables could use some work and the cables behind the GPU as well. 8/10.



Spoiler: Jaren1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Alright ill post. Just built this about two and a half weeks ago





Re-route the GPU cables through the back and Grommet hole and the 8 Pin behind the mobo tray. If you can't route it behind to mobo tray, try routing it behind and through the CPU cut-out and over the mobo. Most of the time it'll fit. If all else fails, buy extensions. Other than that, tighten up the front panel cables. 8.3/10



Spoiler: KSIMP88



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Rating? plox





Clean up the AIO cables on the top near the block/pump. I would change the orientation of the rad on the bottom to see if that helps clean the clutter in that area. I would use the 5.25" bay to hide some of those cables if you have no room behind the mobo tray. It doesn't look bad, but with some time and paitence, you can make it look really clean.







6.5/10.



Spoiler: MrTOOSHORT



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I installed my old GTX 480 coming from my GTX 690 and I tidied up the cables a little bit more:





Looks good as always. Why the switch back to 480? Nothing wrong with it, because it looks boss with that backplate. Just curious.



Spoiler: AlDyer



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> 
> 
> The H100 was broken so I ordered a H220 instead, which I had to RMA, because it was broken out of box -.-
> I will post pics with H220 later. Need some sleeved extensions too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, go ahead and give it a rating..





Not having any luck with AIO cooler's. Hope things work out if they haven't already. Try to hide the fan cables on the bottom, really noticeable. Tighten up the GPU cables. The front panel cables could be tightened up as well. Clean looking rig though. 9/10



Spoiler: famous1994



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> 8/10 You need a sleeved PSU and re-route your SATA cables. They easily could be hidden, other than that great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:Wow your cooler is huge! It's literally half the size of your board!
> Re-did mine after swapping boards and adding a HD7970.
> Results:





Really clean work you did there bud. Everything looks really good in there from the bottom of the case to the top. 9/10



Spoiler: Skiivari



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skiivari*
> 
> Having had my case finished for a few months, here's a quick pic with some small wires dangling around, fixed now but I don't want to dive under my desk again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I only have one hdd on the floor, it's a minimalistic approach (Also, I removed "unnecessary" wires from the PSU while sleeving, and I sort of need them for another HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





Man, those cables match the Noctua fans really well. I'd like to see what you did to clean up the look of the cables. it's a 8.5 for now.











Spoiler: Theelichtje



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> Well, i did my best. Thinking of cutting the hard drive bays and turning them around so that the cables from the drives go out the side of the case.





The Hades case, did a build in one of those for a buddy. Very little to no room in the back for cable management. The bottom looks pretty clean. The clutter seems to be coming from the HDD's. Try to have the bend going in-between the HDD's, it looks like it'll fit. Would def. clean up that area. Route the 8 pin behind the mobo and through the CPU cut out, it'll should work. Get rid of the 24pin cable slack and tighen up the front panel cables on the top right. Not bad though, just do a little more work and it'll look awesome. 7.8/10.



Spoiler: magreddog



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magreddog*
> 
> 
> How about this haf x setup (new on the forums)





The pics a little dark, so it's hard to rate. I can see the front panel cables and 24pin cable....from the looks of it, looks pretty clean. I would try to hide the Pump cable. Minus the dark pic, it looks alright. 8.5/10



Spoiler: Fishinfan



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Here's my first attempt at cable management.
> 
> and back.
> 
> I kind of regret buying blue sata cables.It will be changed with my new mobo soon.





The blue sata cables do stick out a lot in there. Nothing I would change in there. Everything looks clean tight. Nice job. 9/10.



Spoiler: VindalooJim



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality.





The blue cables really complement those color of the noctua fans. Clean build bud. I would clean up the top GPU cable, maybe make it uniform with the bottom on. Also, try to hid the cable behind the HDD cage. Other than that, it's a really clean build. 9.5/10.


----------



## SDBolts619

Holy crap, that's a lot of reviews. Bored much?

Thanks for the feedback on mine. My cable sleeving supplies are in transit, so a couple of weeks and I'll be cleaned up more.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Somebody replied? I've been ignored a lot of times


----------



## .theMetal

We can always count on miron to do some super 1337 cable rating!

Cables never go unrated under your watch


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Holy crap, that's a lot of reviews. Bored much?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on mine. My cable sleeving supplies are in transit, so a couple of weeks and I'll be cleaned up more.


Haha, that actually took about a month to do. I would only do them on my breaks at work. I would never sit down and rate all those computers....would loose my mind. Glad to hear you're going to sleeve your cables. Should look really clean when you're finished.


----------



## BritishBob




----------



## MetallicAcid

Holy multiquote Batman!!!

That must have taken something like 2 hours!


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> *These are rating from 01/01/2013 up to the last post. Please dont mind the bad spelling and typo's.* Thanks:thumb:
> Thanks for the rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on a new rig and am currently in the process of sleeving the cables, will post pics when I am finished, prolly a few more days for the 24 pin by itself, doing it between work and actually using the computer lol


----------



## Fishinfan

Noone rated me?


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Here's my first attempt at cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> and back.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of regret buying blue sata cables.It will be changed with my new mobo soon.


Looks pretty good to me. I don't think the blue sata cables look bad - would work nicely if you sleeved your ATX/EPS/PCI-E in blue/black too. The back could use some zipties to bundle the cables together though. 8.5/10


----------



## jlhawn

updated, got rid of ugly red Blu-Ray sata cables and fixed gpu cables a little better.


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> updated, got rid of ugly red Blu-Ray sata cables and fixed gpu cables a little better.


Very clean - 9.5/10. And you're from Oly eh? That's where I grew up, but after college, I'd had enough of rain and have been in SoCal pretty much ever since. Still, my family's up there, so it's nice to come and visit!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Very clean - 9.5/10. And you're from Oly eh? That's where I grew up, but after college, I'd had enough of rain and have been in SoCal pretty much ever since. Still, my family's up there, so it's nice to come and visit!


thank you.

and yes it's pouring down rain as I type.
it was very nice for Easter though, sunny and 71F
I lived in Arizona for years, my wife is a Intel employee
and when they opened the new Dupont Wa location and asked her too relocate
they made her an offer she couldn't refuse along with about 1,500 other employees, and I didn't mind as I lived in
Seattle as a teenager. but I do love sunshine and warm temps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Electrical tape on the 24pin cable FTW. I've done that a couple of time on my earlier builds. This is late, but I'm sure you're brother appropriates you building his computer instead of going to BestBuy. As far as the cables, not bad. I'd probably put the same amount of effort into a family build too. The cables I would clean up would be around the bottom grommet hole, I would route the cables over/under so their not as visible. If you wanted, you can run the 8pin cable behind the mobo so it's not as noticeable too and straiten up the cables under the mobo. Not bad though, 7.5/10.


Thanks, the cables have been slightly tidied up since and we threw a hyper 212 plus and 7950 twin frozr in a couple days after I build that and posted it, also got some red cold cathodes and evrything









The problem was that corsair psu's cables were really short and they wouldn't stretch anymore to actually do cable management more than that, I was literally pulling the cables as hard as I possibly could to get them to even get up to the top of the case


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Looks pretty good to me. I don't think the blue sata cables look bad - would work nicely if you sleeved your ATX/EPS/PCI-E in blue/black too. The back could use some zipties to bundle the cables together though. 8.5/10


Thanks. That will be my next project.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Noone rated me?


I did.

wow, too many typo's. lol, sorry.


----------



## Fishinfan

Thanks,I didn't catch that you did.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The Server is Antec 302 and my Main PC Switch 810.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The Server is Antec 302 and my Main PC Switch 810.


nice work, 10/10 on both


----------



## VindalooJim

@ mironccr.

Epic post









Thanks for the feedback mate. The GPU cables and SATA power cables are on my to do list.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> *These are rating from 01/01/2013 up to the last post. Please dont mind the bad spelling and typo's.* Thanks:thumb:


Mine didn't get rated!


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> *These are rating from 01/01/2013 up to the last post. Please dont mind the bad spelling and typo's.* Thanks:thumb:


Yeah, the Hades doesn't have much space at the back sadly, it would be an amazing case if it was just that extra 5mm wider, but thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Baghi

Previous:


Current:


This is the best I could do with my budget and very basic chassis + motherboard and a non-modular PSU.









edit:
In case you wondering, the red and blue are PEG cables for PCI-E GPU (not installed yet).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

10/10. I dont thing there is a better way to do those cables.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Previous:
> 
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do with my budget and very basic chassis + motherboard and a non-modular PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> In case you wondering, the red and blue are PEG cables for PCI-E GPU (not installed yet).


If you are feeling ambitious, you could take a dremel and cut a hole in the motherboard tray next to the 24 pin connector and put it through there, but unless you mod there's not much else that you can do
9.5/10


----------



## 303869

Right guys heres my htpc build up for rating, now it is a micro itx build so go easy









Those pci cables will be attached to a gpu when I get one. But due to the hassle of installing cables in this I just put them in now.


----------



## zer0patches

I really wish I had a pic of my Thermaltake Armor+ before I disassembled it. With 2 Raid arrays, 13 hard drives 3x video cards and all slots taken, internal and external, the thing was a cabling nightmare. Only so much that could be done. =p

I admire some of the clean setups I see here. I'll post some pics when the camera finishes charging but most of you put me to shame.


----------



## Baghi

Thanks guys, appreciated. Yes, literally utilized everything this case has to offer.


----------



## mastercommander

Rate my cables


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Rate my cables


9.7/10 if you cleaned up those wires behind the hdd I would give you a 10


----------



## mastercommander

thanks btw behind the dvd cages is where i hide my ssd, creative huh


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> thanks btw behind the dvd cages is where i hide my ssd, creative huh


yep I have seen others put them behind the motherboard tray also.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 9.7/10 if you cleaned up those wires behind the hdd I would give you a 10


and btw i would give you a score of a 9/10 reason:
1) the red sata cable does match to all the black ones.
2) clean up the cables to the gpu

other than that it looks beast

..And i have one question i used to have 2 gtx 580s in sli but got rid of them because of surround but i used to run them sandwiched like that and they got up to the 80s C doesnt that bother you? i hated it when my gpus went over 75*C


----------



## Ramzinho

here is mine


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> and btw i would give you a score of a 9/10 reason:
> 1) the red sata cable does match to all the black ones.
> 2) clean up the cables to the gpu
> 
> other than that it looks beast
> 
> ..And i have one question i used to have 2 gtx 580s in sli but got rid of them because of surround but i used to run them sandwiched like that and they got up to the 80s C doesnt that bother you? i hated it when my gpus went over 75*C


I thought my red sata cables didn't look good, but that's just me that's why I replaced them
my 2 GTX 580's idle at: top card 38c bottom card 35c.
full load: top card 72c bottom card 69c.
but under load fans are at 85% and I have that fan mounted on the hdd cage that feeds them air, I also removed the heat sinks on
both cards and put on some good thermal paste on and made the heat sinks more smooth with very fine emery cloth. and I gave you a 9.7 out of 10







:









oh and the gpu cables are routed that way so as not too block the air flow from the fan on the hdd cage, and having to run 2 6pin and 2 8pin that show up.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is from my work log that Im doing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Case Mod ] T-inv3rted ITX Work Log*


NOOOOOO! Don't make the cables go around the res, unless you plan using clear coolant.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sometime you have no choice.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sometime you have no choice.


ive been following you for a bit and i heard you sold the 7970s and those back plates just curious what gpu are you rocking now?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> ive been following you for a bit and i heard you sold the 7970s and those back plates just curious what gpu are you rocking now?


AMD Radeon HD 6470M









(and awaiting another 7970)

I will be buying four cards of the next gen when they release.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 6470M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and awaiting another 7970)
> 
> I will be buying four cards of the next gen when they release.


Snap. Been using my HD 6470M for past 5 weeks.


----------



## nleksan

(The different SATA cable colors are intentional; I am still constantly mucking about with my HDD's/SSD's, so the different colors make it possible to instantly identify the drive, as the area behind the HDD cage is where I stash all the extra excess wiring; they WILL be sleeved in the near future)


----------



## Magical Eskimo

That is a sweeeet rig dude, 9.9/10 from me - the 0.1 is the sata cables and to be reeaallllyy picky I think your braided cables could be combed better







other than that, impeccable!


----------



## neurotix

Sorry for the bad quality pictures, all I have to work with is a cheap Android phone.









I think I've done pretty good with it considering hiding all the stupid cables coming out of my H100i water block. The bottom and psu look messy but I have no clue how to fix it.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Rate my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10 pretty good but the cables at the top could do with a little more hiding or bundle together but not much more you can do really, except for the wires in the hdd cage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> here is mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 Not bad but for a 10/10 I would like to see the cables above your pump sorted out, the front panel connectors would look better going straight down into the psu grommet giving you a free grommet and also hide the wires around the mobo tray a bit more and the wires to the right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sometime you have no choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing rig Karlitos as always, 10/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> (The different SATA cable colors are intentional; I am still constantly mucking about with my HDD's/SSD's, so the different colors make it possible to instantly identify the drive, as the area behind the HDD cage is where I stash all the extra excess wiring; they WILL be sleeved in the near future)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At first I though 9.9/10 as the sata wires being different colours bothered me but then thought what the hell 10/10 you've done a fantastic job on the build and cables are very well managed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality pictures, all I have to work with is a cheap Android phone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've done pretty good with it considering hiding all the stupid cables coming out of my H100i water block. The bottom and psu look messy but I have no clue how to fix it.


8.5/10 good attempt but as you say the bottom of the case needs some work, try directing them more towards the hole and stick a cable tie round them to keep them in place which should make it look neater. Again maybe do the same with the h100 and wires up top. But considering the lack of cable management features on the case, i'd say you've done a good job so far


----------



## Baghi

*upset* mine didn't get rated.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Previous:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do with my budget and very basic chassis + motherboard and a non-modular PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> In case you wondering, the red and blue are PEG cables for PCI-E GPU (not installed yet).


Sorry Baghi, only went back a couple of pages









Anyway, an easy 10/10 you've done all you can and more with the case's wire management features and have made a very good job at hiding them up! Wouldn't of done It any better myself really


----------



## Baghi

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## xplode-bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> Thermaltake Chaser MK-1 (which many hate and I love)
> 
> Airflow:
> 
> Overview:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Back looks like a mess but as long as back panel closes normally it's OK.
> 
> Front USB3 cable in the corner, and PCI-E power cables around the graphics card
> 
> I lost my second PCI-E power cable (modular crap) so i ordered parts to rebuild one, until then i will use molex to PCI-E converter as seen on the pic, its looks ugly but for now it will be like this.
> 
> Another view:
> 
> Just below the motherboard there are the front audio cable and Front USB2 cable together, Next to 4 SATA3 cables which i grouped 2 by 2 to take less spaceand not interfere with graqphics card fan


Here is my updated cable management


What's changed:
PSU Cables Sleeved
Custom Cover for my motherboard (made from plasticard)
Modded USB3 card
Custom Backplate for VGA
Replaced Zalman Cooler with Corsair H100i

Hope to get better rating now


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Here is my updated cable management
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's changed:
> PSU Cables Sleeved
> Custom Cover for my motherboard (made from plasticard)
> Modded USB3 card
> Custom Backplate for VGA
> Replaced Zalman Cooler with Corsair H100i
> 
> Hope to get better rating now


Pretty nice job - 9.5/10 for me. My only deduction is for that USB card - I'm guessing you don't have enough USB 3.0 ports? In any case, if you really need the card, the only way I see to improve it is to pull out the motherboard and send the cabling to the back of the case, then behind the motherboard tray.

On a side note, while that motherboard cover looks neat, I'm not so sure it's a good idea since you're trapping the heat from all the various components. Sure, the heatsinks are sticking out, but those aren't the only points of heat generation on a motherboard and with the cover, all those components that normally get plenty of cooling aren't getting it. While it looks sweet, I'm guessing you don't have any sort of dedicated fans pumping air under the covering ala a Sabertooth board?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Here is my updated cable management
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's changed:
> PSU Cables Sleeved
> Custom Cover for my motherboard (made from plasticard)
> Modded USB3 card
> Custom Backplate for VGA
> Replaced Zalman Cooler with Corsair H100i
> 
> Hope to get better rating now


Like what you've done, looks very nice







I would give it a 9.9/10 being very picky but theres a wire going up at a angle from your h100, if you put it behind that flat (what looks like a cable) then it would look better and you'll get the extra .1 back







But very good job overall! Also the usb card, if you need it then that's fair enough, wont deduct points for it as I think you've done the best you can with the cable.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality pictures, all I have to work with is a cheap Android phone.
> .


First thing you want to do is turn off the flash on your phone. Then get better lighting either by facing it torwards a window or getting a lamp/light at a good distance to give good indirect lighting. ie not a flashlight. Im pretty sure you will be amazed how much better the pictures come out.

I give it 8.5/10. Everything seems pretty tidy, you just have to work at hiding the wires better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Here is my updated cable management
> 
> 
> What's changed:
> PSU Cables Sleeved
> Custom Cover for my motherboard (made from plasticard)
> Modded USB3 card
> Custom Backplate for VGA
> Replaced Zalman Cooler with Corsair H100i
> 
> Hope to get better rating now


revised looks real good. 10/10


----------



## xplode-bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Like what you've done, looks very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give it a 9.9/10 being very picky but theres a wire going up at a angle from your h100, if you put it behind that flat (what looks like a cable) then it would look better and you'll get the extra .1 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But very good job overall! Also the usb card, if you need it then that's fair enough, wont deduct points for it as I think you've done the best you can with the cable.


About the wires above the H100i i agree its a good idea to put them below the motherboard cover, thanks for pointing this out. The cable which is on left of the H100i CPU block is mini USB one which is very hard to hide. About USB card i modded it to hide the 4 pin power connector completely, but i need to get USB3 20 pin extender strip the insulation to make flat wire and hide it below the USB3 card plastic cover like i did with the molex one and then connect it on the back side of my case. Probably to a later date this will be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Pretty nice job - 9.5/10 for me. My only deduction is for that USB card - I'm guessing you don't have enough USB 3.0 ports? In any case, if you really need the card, the only way I see to improve it is to pull out the motherboard and send the cabling to the back of the case, then behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> On a side note, while that motherboard cover looks neat, I'm not so sure it's a good idea since you're trapping the heat from all the various components. Sure, the heatsinks are sticking out, but those aren't the only points of heat generation on a motherboard and with the cover, all those components that normally get plenty of cooling aren't getting it. While it looks sweet, I'm guessing you don't have any sort of dedicated fans pumping air under the covering ala a Sabertooth board?


Well i need this USB3-card because my motherboard does not have front USB3 connector on it, it only has 2 USB3 ports on the I/O panel, and the front ones are more comfortable for me to use. So i have to deal with it this way, maybe in few months i will replace this motherboard for more up to date one with onboard front USB3 connector (just waiting next intel generation CPU's to arrive). About my cover the main difference from Sabertooth one is that mine is like sheet on top of the board, it's open on all sides while the sabertooth one is closed like a box, this is why sabertooth needs fans to pull air from it while in mine air cisculates freely. My cover is on about 9 milimeters above the board and have plenty of space for air to cisrculate. According to my motherboard thermal sensors it does not affect temperatures at all. The cover main purpose is to keep the motherbiard from dust, and make it look cool. Probably the 200 mm fan on top of my case helps a little with the air which circulates below the cover.

Thanks for the opinions and suggestions, they are helpful.


----------



## GoLDii3

Just went from air to wc.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> 9/10 Not bad but for a 10/10 I would like to see the cables above your pump sorted out, the front panel connectors would look better going straight down into the psu grommet giving you a free grommet and also hide the wires around the mobo tray a bit more and the wires to the right.


Thanks for the rating. i'll do the Front panel cables. and will zip tie the Pump fan cables together. but the mobo tray cables.. i did them while putting the back


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> ... About my cover the main difference from Sabertooth one is that mine is like sheet on top of the board, it's open on all sides while the sabertooth one is closed like a box, this is why sabertooth needs fans to pull air from it while in mine air cisculates freely. My cover is on about 9 milimeters above the board and have plenty of space for air to cisrculate. According to my motherboard thermal sensors it does not affect temperatures at all. The cover main purpose is to keep the motherbiard from dust, and make it look cool. Probably the 200 mm fan on top of my case helps a little with the air which circulates below the cover.
> 
> Thanks for the opinions and suggestions, they are helpful.


Interesting and good to know that your temps are looking fine. I do really like the look of that, so maybe it's something I will consider for my own build. First things first though - all my sleeving supplies arrived today, so I have a few days worth of work to do building some custom cables!


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Here is my updated cable management
> 
> What's changed:
> PSU Cables Sleeved
> *Custom Cover for my motherboard (made from plasticard)*
> Modded USB3 card
> Custom Backplate for VGA
> Replaced Zalman Cooler with Corsair H100i
> 
> Hope to get better rating now


Thats so cooool!








How did you mount it? I don't see any screw holes on it from the picture..
10/10 for cabling too


----------



## xplode-bg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Thats so cooool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you mount it? I don't see any screw holes on it from the picture..
> 10/10 for cabling too


YOu dont see any because there are no screws. It is purely cosmetic and does not handle any weight on it so it's mainly mounted to the CPU retention bracket. Other things that hold it are the PCI-E slots and Chipset and VRM Coolers.


----------



## nleksan

Thanks guys!

I knew the SATA cables would bother some, and frankly they bother me too, but like I said it's the ONE concession I had to make otherwise simply changing a hard drive takes an hour instead of 30 seconds :S I'll take some pics with the res filled, and the cables will be a lot less visible!

Also, I still have to figure out how best to sleeve a MOLEX to FDD cable, which will come down from the same area as the ATX 8pin + 4pin connectors and connect just above the GPU (below the rear I/O) for extra power for the RAM ("Asus EZ_Plug").
My options are either individually-sleeve with black paracord, or sleeve all four cables with one length of 1/8" or 1/4" Clean Cut PET... Whaddya'll think?


----------



## Eudisld15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eudisld15*
> 
> Xclio Touch 787 has it's limitation, but I keep pushing it further and further. Cable management wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be modding that 7950 sapphire in a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving will come in two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda put off by the work involve with individually sleeving each wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit dusty...


Here is an update. Had some trouble with the psu. I'm planning on switching it out and I am waiting for my crimping tops from Lutro0 and MDPC sata sleeving.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eudisld15*
> 
> Here is an update. Had some trouble with the psu. I'm planning on switching it out and I am waiting for my crimping tops from Lutro0 and MDPC sata sleeving.


Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## KyleMart06

*mironccr345:* Thank you for the rating last week! Appreciate your input. Would to more to make it better but will probably just leave it be. Thank you for the time you spent on the ratings.


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## SDBolts619

9.75/10, but disqualified because open bench rigs aren't any sort of challenge to manage cables on, lol.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> 9.75/10, but disqualified because open bench rigs aren't any sort of challenge to manage cables on, lol.


hahaha i figured


----------



## mastercommander

I agree


----------



## EpicPie

before
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130411_210218.jpg

after (before putting the psu in)
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_210613.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_210649.jpg

after (with psu in)
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213553.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213632.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213643.jpg


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> before
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130411_210218.jpg
> 
> after (before putting the psu in)
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_210613.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_210649.jpg
> 
> after (with psu in)
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213553.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213632.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213643.jpg


10/10 for improvement!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> before
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130411_210218.jpg
> 
> after (before putting the psu in)
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_210613.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_210649.jpg
> 
> after (with psu in)
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213553.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213632.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213643.jpg


Wow nice improvement! 10/10


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> before
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130411_210218.jpg
> 
> after (before putting the psu in)
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_210613.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_210649.jpg
> 
> after (with psu in)
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213553.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213632.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/20130412_213643.jpg


This is why i dont buy small cases! It takes way too much effort to make it look nice and im lazy, the fact that you did it this good is definately a 10/10.


----------



## Rangerjr1

I win!


----------



## wthenshaw

Update on rig









Ignore the ram configuration, it's only temporary.

I had a fault to the PCB of my H80 so I removed it and pulled the wire out for the pump so it's directly controlled from the motherboard


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 10/10 for improvement!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Wow nice improvement! 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> This is why i dont buy small cases! It takes way too much effort to make it look nice and im lazy, the fact that you did it this good is definately a 10/10.


Wow, thanks guys. First time I've ever been rated a 10/10 in this thread.









I don't think my phone pictures do justice though, stock jellybean camera over-exposes all the photo's with flash enabled in comparison to the cm10.1 camera. xD


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Here is my updated cable management
> 
> 
> What's changed:
> PSU Cables Sleeved
> Custom Cover for my motherboard (made from plasticard)
> Modded USB3 card
> Custom Backplate for VGA
> Replaced Zalman Cooler with Corsair H100i
> 
> Hope to get better rating now


I *really* like that mobo cover.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi


It just looks so empty








9/10, route your front panel back under the motherboard to use the same geometry as your gpu power cables. Also, fill it with some stuff!


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## ralphi59

Yop wthenshaw, like this ???


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Yop wthenshaw, like this ???


Much better, don't you think? 10/10 for the improvement.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi


10/10
that's neat


----------



## ralphi59

Yeah man.
You re right.
Much better.
Thanks for comments.
I like this forum.
Cool.


----------



## BradleyW

Please Rate.


----------



## Ramzinho

9/10
Turn the rad around







also those cables beside the PSU.. just arrange them on the back of the Case


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Please Rate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7.5/10
I spy a sneaky fan power cable in the front there








Tidy up the little bit under the GPU's and I'll give it an 8.5


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> 7.5/10
> I spy a sneaky fan power cable in the front there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidy up the little bit under the GPU's and I'll give it an 8.5


you are harsh on the guy. aren't you


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> 7.5/10
> I spy a sneaky fan power cable in the front there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidy up the little bit under the GPU's and I'll give it an 8.5


That fan cable cannot be seen when it is plugged into the side panel fan.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> you are harsh on the guy. aren't you


I thought 7.5 is a pretty good score








I'd be pleased If someone gave me that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I thought 7.5 is a pretty good score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be pleased If someone gave me that.


Not when I just got a 9 on the first rating. I think the HAF-X is crap for cable management when using certain hardware so I believe I've done alright.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Not when I just got a 9 on the first rating. I think the HAF-X is crap for cable management when using certain hardware so I believe I've done alright.


now I feel bad about that 7.5.
It does look quite hard to do cables in so here's an 8.5 and a free printer for your troubles








Hope were all good now


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> now I feel bad about that 7.5.
> It does look quite hard to do cables in so here's an 8.5 and a free printer for your troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope were all good now


Let me guess, I have to pay for shipping?


----------



## ralphi59

Yop Bradley, nice rig !


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Yop Bradley, nice rig !


Thank you buddy!


----------



## ralphi59

You re welcome. What do you think about mine ??

Not the same power ......
I really enjoy your gpu power !!!!
Have a nice afternoon.
Sorry for my "moderate" english.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> You re welcome. What do you think about mine ??
> 
> Not the same power ......
> I really enjoy your gpu power !!!!
> Have a nice afternoon.
> Sorry for my "moderate" english.


Yeah, I looked at this a little while ago. It looks excellent! 10/10 for sure!


----------



## ralphi59

Thank s. Cool


----------



## Baghi

Excellent work there @ralphi59. Especially with the second picture. 10/10.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> You re welcome. What do you think about mine ??
> 
> Not the same power ......
> I really enjoy your gpu power !!!!
> Have a nice afternoon.
> Sorry for my "moderate" english.


10 flames for sure, good work.


----------



## ralphi59

Merci beaucoup


----------



## AlDyer

10/10 I wish I had sleeved cables/extensions


----------



## ralphi59




----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*


fill in your sig rig buddy.. use instructions in my sig.


----------



## ralphi59

Allright.


----------



## BritishBob

One last set before I ruin my setup with a new mobo and a perc 5i with 4 hard drives...
Please ignore the two extra GPU cables, I had a 9800 GX2 in there for hybrid PhyX, but the game I wanted ti for didn't support it...

Before Silver arrow:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






After:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Back pannel from old photos....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

I Tried Not very hard at that and I failed , Messy to say the least


----------



## Ramzinho

Decent Job man 9.5/10 for those cables beside the lower intake fan


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Decent Job man 9.5/10 for those cables beside the lower intake fan


If you are taking to me...



That is the side fan cable...


----------



## BradleyW

@Brit-Bob, that card has some serious strain on it. You need to prop it up with something.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Please Rate.


Is there something wrong with me when everytime i look at build like this (big case, lots of empty room), I think "well that's stupid, why he/she would'nt shove that case full of rads"?








Oh and i'd rate that 9/10, those cables look like they could reach even if routed at the back


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @Brit-Bob, that card has some serious strain on it. You need to prop it up with something.


Lol... It wasn't that bad when I put it in. Support ordered...


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*


Wow really I get nothing. Oh well I think i did an okay job.


----------



## lordhinton

my 300r, the fans are disconnected following a problem earlier with my fan controller but the wires are usually hidden anyway,




thanks for looking









-lordhinton

-edit, my h80i block needs a clean


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> my 300r, the fans are disconnected following a problem earlier with my fan controller but the wires are usually hidden anyway,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -lordhinton
> 
> -edit, my h80i block needs a clean


Nice clean work.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job 9.8/10 but for a 10 group the wires at the bottom a bit more, the front panel connectors could do with coming straight down and grouped together more. Also bring that usb 3 header through the grommet. And take a pic of your rig in a clean background or with the rear panel on (will give the impression of a tidier build) im just being picky but good job overall


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Good job 9.8/10 but for a 10 group the wires at the bottom a bit more, the front panel connectors could do with coming straight down and grouped together more. Also bring that usb 3 header through the grommet. And take a pic of your rig in a clean background or with the rear panel on (will give the impression of a tidier build) im just being picky but good job overall


I tried to take the USB 3 cable through the grommet but it was putting to much pressure on the motherboard. I have cleane up the rear but i have not taken a pic yet. thanks for the vote and suggestions.


----------



## SDBolts619

Multirate!

TwrilyWhirly555 - 5/10 - Ouch, is that a hard drive unmounted just sitting at an odd angle there? Might be time for a new case...

Ralphi59 - 9.5/10 - Damn, that setup looks like a toy in that case. Why not go with a smaller case on that form factor. Still, very, very clean.

BradleyW - 8/10 - I take it that random red fan cable isn't normally visible? Maybe get extensions or custom cables for the GPU's so you can route the cables behind the tray. Or, if those cables are long enough, train them so they're able to take the bend around back and out to the cards without putting too much stress on the PCI slots.

Lshuman - 8/10 - I think I read about you being worried about putting too much stress on the motherboard with the USB 3.0 cables. Maybe work on training them so the bend is proper before connecting them. Front fan cable could route down and behind rather than crossing in front (not long enough?). I also read that you've cleaned up the back some - try bundling everything together so they're grouped - IMO, better to have a slightly longer cable run if the cables are properly grouped together.

And for everyone on today's list but Ralphi59, sleeving your cables would be cool


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> TwrilyWhirly555 - 5/10 - Ouch, is that a hard drive unmounted just sitting at an odd angle there? Might be time for a new case...


"Ouch" would the best way to describe it







, Yeah its a 2.5" with OS on That just "floats" in the case ; not good I know , need to get a 3.5" to 2.5" tray

I Did try to route the cables but there really wasn't any place to locate them as some are too long , I think the best routed cable in there is the 8 Pin CPU power cable







, A case with better cable management would be better , unless im missing something with my case currently or I could get shorter cables for PSU maybe ,


----------



## AlDyer

Cant wait to post some more pictures here. Very nice builds here, although some could use some more managing, but altogether excellent stuff.







After I get my H220 and 128 GB 840 Pro I will post a proper update on my rig with a proper camera. I think I will get sleeved extensions sometime soon. Has anyone actually sleeved their cables themselves? From what I have gathered from OCN is that it is extremely time consuming, but anyhow great builds and I have to start rating your cables too, because I have been visiting this thread for a while now without really giving ratings


----------



## SDBolts619

You'll reallly like the H220 when you get it AlDyer. I'm very happy with mine!

I am in the process of creating completely custom cables for everything except my SATA cables. Only the 8pin EPS cable is done though - I didn't order enough in the way of ATX pins the first go around, so I'm waiting on a delivery of more (ordered a couple hundred this time, so I shouldn't run out, LOL.) Last night and tonight are dedicated to extending or shortening my lighting and fan cables to the proper length, the back to the 24pin ATX, PCI-E, SATA power and Molex power cables once my stuff comes in.

They are a little time consuming, but the results are worthwhile if your existing cables are too short or long and you don't want to run extensions. It really helps to have the correct tools - check out Lutro0's guides and forum which has the best tools and supplies for sleeving hands down.

Once I'm done, I'll have updated pix here for rating and the gallery...


----------



## ralphi59

Yop Sdbolts619, thank s for your comment. I always have big tower like Atcs 840 (black with sidewindow), haf x, and my lovely Fulmo Gt. And I have a project to sli perhaps tri sli in the future. I can say my Big tower is future proof, and so nice. Also dead silent with all the dw1 @450rpm. Excellent.


----------



## dvalle22

Second build that I've done so far. Opinions appreciated! This time I took the time to feel out the rig builder but it apparently didn't stick, so I'll redo it.







In case you're wondering whats hanging down on the top. I'm using the top 200 as intake, and it was bringing in a lot of dust since the 650d doesn't have a filter. I stole the top dust filter off my Fractal case and jerry rigged it on. I'll cut it to a better size soon.


----------



## Fishinfan

Nice build.I do like the gpu. But please redo your rig in rigbuilder.

10/10 easily.


----------



## Belial

Custom heatshrinkless paracord sleeving, Colonial Blue, using Rosewill pre-sleeved extensions

Removed the HDD bay
Taped SSD behind motherboard panel
Cell Cast Acrylic custom window from a high quality, local plasticier (Free sample!)
Rubber trim from BestByte.com (super cheap, based on pics of the mod-of-the-month guy who did the army/green phantom)
Covered exposed ends on modular cables on rosewill capstone where they connect to the PSU
Routed case/usb cables behind motherboard
Sekusui double sided thermal tape holds a thermal diode down on the GPU VRM backside, which is sleeved in paracord and wrapped with special, aesthetic tape to hold the paracord in place (burning it on looked terrible, replaced that thermal diode with a new one)
3 Thermal diodes in VRM, 1 in RAM. Black cables.
8 case fans in total (120/140/140 Noctua, 2 Yate Loon Medium from Petras intake, 1 YL-M Rear exhaust, NZXT 140mm havik fans as bottom intake/top exhaust.
NZXT Sentry 2 Fan Controller, controls all fans but the front 2 CPU fans (which are PWM).
Case speaker cannibalized from an old build, hidden behind motherboard near vents
Cannibalized legacy pci wifi card. i dont use usb but when i sell this build im sure it'll really boost resale value
NZXT 1m Sleeved Blue LED



Spoiler: System Specs




i7-3770K [email protected] (verified DMM, offset voltage); Delidded CLU/CLU
NH-D14 SE2011 w/LGA1155 mount (ie pwm 120/140 fans)
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Rev 1.1 UEFI F15R
MSi GTX460 768mb Twin Frozr II [email protected]
2x2GB Mushkin Blacklines 996902 2000mhz CL7-10-8-27
2x2GB Mushkin Blacklines 996826 1600mhz CL6-8-6-24
RAM running at 2200mhz CL8-11-8-26 1.75v (both are PSC XDZs)
Intel X25-M G2 80GB SSD
Rosewill Capstone 550w Modular
NZXT Source 210
NZXT Sentry 2, NZXT 1m Blue LED, Noctua, NZXT 140mm Havik, Yate Loon Medium Petras fans

Overclock verified twice (45 hours recently, 35 hours a month ago with only 2x2gb of ram, no whea errors, custom blend)


----------



## dvalle22

Thanks! Rig should be in my sig now. Not sure what you guys are really looking to see, but I'll add whatever you want to see.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*


BLUE BELL ICECREAM?!?!?!
used to eat that all the time since i discovered it while working @ kroger. banana pudding was my fav. haven't had any since HS. i had moved back to the west coast can't get it here.they want me 2 pay like $200 for it to be shipped here.

o btw. 9.8 on the wiring. move that odd wire out that's right above the gpu cabling. make it go out of the same gromet.


----------



## Belial

It just came to VA - for the last 2 years I've been miserable about how no blue bell is here (raised in VA, stayed in TN for a while and met what was once a die hard breyers fan someone who can't even stand to eat breyers even if it's free), then I heard about it coming to va and now i love va. For the last 2 years I've been buying a 3 gallon tub of blue bell every month from outback - see to get blue bell outside of blue bell territory, it costs like $120 for 4 half gallon tubs, but outback buys it straight from the source in texas, and then ships it out on their own distribution network, hence, anyone in the country can get bluebell, $30 for 4 gallon tub, which is an awesome price, it's a better deal than you get for the half gallon per half gallon, but you only get vanilla.

Of what I've eaten since March 8th:
Best Flavor: Pistachio Almond (getting a bit burnt out on the 4th tub in a month, but my favorite for sure)
Milk Chocolate (i dont know what is up with this, but this flavor is insane!)
Southern Blackberry Cobbler (as awesome as it sounds)

Great:
Banana Split
New York Cherry (it's not the cherry vanilla, it's vanilla ice cream with cherries in it and i think a cherry swirl)
Neopolitan (their strawberry and dutch chocolate, basically)

Okay (as in still awesome):
Mint Chocolate Chip
Peaches and Vanilla
homemade vanilla, it's awesome but im probably REALLY burned out on it.

Bad:
some coconut flavor (i know they have two, it was the one that is actually flavored coconut - it was just bland.)
Pralines and cream (my favorite flavor outside blue bell, but blue bell makes the 'cream' bland)
black walnut (this is like the licorice of their flavors or something, it's terrible I had to spit it out!))

oh besides 2 of those, the rest i've had in the last month lol. i buy about 2-3 tubs a week. I haven't tried the banana pudding, I'll be sure to try it next time.

No I am not fat, I am actually super skinny.
Quote:


> o btw. 9.8 on the wiring. move that odd wire out that's right above the gpu cabling. make it go out of the same gromet.


I have tried that, and it looks really bad. But I will actually move it up a hole, I think that what I did was originally, it was in the wire mounting slot closer to the motherboard, but once I sleeved it, I opted to put it in the further back one, to show off more of the sleeved cable. But looking at it, I think there's enough blue in that area that it's okay to move it back forward, and it'd look better.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It just came to VA - for the last 2 years I've been miserable about how no blue bell is here (raised in VA, stayed in TN for a while and met what was once a die hard breyers fan someone who can't even stand to eat breyers even if it's free), then I heard about it coming to va and now i love va. For the last 2 years I've been buying a 3 gallon tub of blue bell every month from outback - see to get blue bell outside of blue bell territory, it costs like $120 for 4 half gallon tubs, but outback buys it straight from the source in texas, and then ships it out on their own distribution network, hence, anyone in the country can get bluebell, $30 for 4 gallon tub, which is an awesome price, it's a better deal than you get for the half gallon per half gallon, but you only get vanilla.
> 
> Of what I've eaten since March 8th:
> Best Flavor: Pistachio Almond (getting a bit burnt out on the 4th tub in a month, but my favorite for sure)
> Milk Chocolate (i dont know what is up with this, but this flavor is insane!)
> Southern Blackberry Cobbler (as awesome as it sounds)
> 
> Great:
> Banana Split
> New York Cherry (it's not the cherry vanilla, it's vanilla ice cream with cherries in it and i think a cherry swirl)
> Neopolitan (their strawberry and dutch chocolate, basically)
> 
> Okay (as in still awesome):
> Mint Chocolate Chip
> Peaches and Vanilla
> homemade vanilla, it's awesome but im probably REALLY burned out on it.
> 
> Bad:
> some coconut flavor (i know they have two, it was the one that is actually flavored coconut - it was just bland.)
> Pralines and cream (my favorite flavor outside blue bell, but blue bell makes the 'cream' bland)
> black walnut (this is like the licorice of their flavors or something, it's terrible I had to spit it out!))
> 
> oh besides 2 of those, the rest i've had in the last month lol. i buy about 2-3 tubs a week. I haven't tried the banana pudding, I'll be sure to try it next time.
> 
> No I am not fat, I am actually super skinny.
> I have tried that, and it looks really bad. But I will actually move it up a hole, I think that what I did was originally, it was in the wire mounting slot closer to the motherboard, but once I sleeved it, I opted to put it in the further back one, to show off more of the sleeved cable. But looking at it, I think there's enough blue in that area that it's okay to move it back forward, and it'd look better.


it's not that it looks bad, it's just like a 3rd wheel, know what i mean? just put it somewhere that's "populated" with cabling. you can stash it behind mobo if necessary







shooting you a pm


----------



## Belial

On second thought, you are right. I fixed it, that cable. I'll take pictures TRU in a day or two, today was the first time in 2 months I had put side panels on my case and an overclock failed and gigabyte's beta bios is glitchy so i gotta do a cmos reset any time i want to change bios settings, that and im swapping things in and out so often.

The issue was that depending on how I angle the cable on the backside, right when it comes out of the grommet, changes sort of how the cable flexes. Going the natural direction, it looked odd in the grommet, but when I twisted it to go towards the rear of the case (and then the other way, to get to the front to the fan controller), it looked more natural. And I think your call is right, about how it kinda looks like a third wheel all by itself. It did cross my mind at one time how it looked odd that an LED was shining really hard just on that single cable, yet not as hard on the sleeved extensions.

It does look better though tru, i really appreciate your hard criticism of my cable management.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Just finished my new build.

And before anyone mentions it, the 8pin CPU cable doesn't reach behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Just finished my new build.
> 
> And before anyone mentions it, the 8pin CPU cable doesn't reach behind the motherboard tray.


What about the 24 pin?


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> What about the 24 pin?


The 24 pin is behind the tray although looking at it now it does look a bit weird.


----------



## Hokies83

I put the fluff on the pci-e wires since then so they perfect now









I have 4 360 86mm rads 2 pumps 3 res 36 fans 3 wbs 2 fan controllers in this case it is quite alot >.>

removed till i take a pic of cleaned pci-e cables.


----------



## SDBolts619

Belial - 9.75/10, but only if we ignore the back of that thing, lol







. Probably a 10/10 once you post up pics with that lone wire bundled in with the GPU wires.

ShineGraphics - 7.5/10. Clean organization for what you have currently, but sleeving, extensions, something to get those wires out of sight.

Hokies83 - 9.5/10. About the only thing I see here is to sew or otherwise bundle together those sleeved cables so they're tighter and more connected.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> The 24 pin is behind the tray although looking at it now it does look a bit weird.


I was gonna suggest passing the 24 pin thru the motherboard/cpu cut out, but you'll probably have to unscrew the motherboard to lift it high enough for the 24 pin plug to fit. I had to do the same with my antec 300 and my antec 650w's 8 pin.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Just finished my new build.
> 
> And before anyone mentions it, the 8pin CPU cable doesn't reach behind the motherboard tray.


* Get an extension for your 8pin CPU cable, newegg has it for less than $4 shipped for a pre-sleeved one. I'd recommend you get a custom paracord (or whatever you like sleeved best) sleeved 8 pin extension cable, it's only like $7 on ebay. That way, in the far future, if you ever decide to sleeve your cables or get sleeved extensions or whatever, as the 8 pin is the most difficult to remove/attach. It isn't bad if you are using the stock heatsink but I imagine you are going to replace your heatsink soon?

* on second thought i have a hard time belieiving your cpu pin won't fit. I'm pretty sure that will, you will just have to shoot straight across, behind the motherboard, maybe even come out through the cpu punchout and being squeezed by the motherboard against the case, instead of behind the motherboard panel.

* I think all heatsinks, air, water, look sexy, the bigger and bulkier, the more attractive imo. A tiny stock heatsink - ugly. I gotta dock you for using the stock heatsink. It would be okay if you modded your stock heatsink (they don't even sell for $5 on ebay, and that's before paying for shipping...). If you are going to stick to stock cooling, mutilate modify your stock heatsink.

* your 24 pin coming out of a grommet in a full size case to a micro atx board looks weird. your cpu punch-out is exposed, route the 24pin through that instead. it's okay to be crushed by the motherboard, it's insulated.

* Your usb and audio front header cables are ugly there. Route them underneath your motherboard instead. You did it with your case buttons, why didnt you do it with the usb and audio cables?

* HDD is ugly. Remove it, get an adaptor to put your HDD in your cd bay. Preferably remove your HDD bay - if it isn't detachable then pop the rivets off with a drill. If you dont want to do that (it's a reversible thing to do, you just use a rivet gun to attach them back on in the future), then at least pull out all those HDD mounting brackets of cheap plastic.

* I can see a mess of cables in the HDD bay. Stuff them behind the cd bay, inside the cd bay, manage them more delicately behind the hdd bays, whatever. It's ugly.

* The way the cables come out of your PSU, to behind the motherboard panel, is all gnarly and twisted and ugly. Streamline them a bit more. Organize them, and then use a cable tie behind the motherboard panel, out of sight, to keep them taut and cool looking. Here's a pic of what I'm talking about: http://i.imgur.com/aqfKDMr.jpg . The only problem here is that I put a cable tie on it in visible sight... i think that psu actually came with that cable tie there, and I ended up removing that tie. I ended up replacing that psu too so whatever.

* Pull the slack on the pci-e cable, it looks goofy.

* The sata cables should come out of the same grommet as your pci-e cable.

* the usb and case wires at the top, by the cd bay, re-route them so they are out of view. The easiest way for you to do it without dissambleing everything is just un-plug them from where they attach to the front of the case. There should be a routing port in the top right corner of your case, out of view. Im sure you can route them somewhere, but they are ugly and shouldnt be in view.

I'm not going to give a ranking lol.


----------



## Baghi

I had that Thermaltake Litepower in the past (it's only available in AU and S. Asian regions) and I tell you what, it has too short cables. I tried all the things I possibly could, even though I had a Mid Tower chassis I was still unable to to route that 4-pin cable. Without extension it's next to impossible thing I reckon. The worst part is that this PSU ain't even 80% efficient, if budget isn't an issue get one of those Builder Series (CX-XXX) from Corsair, it'll make your life easy for a long time. Getting an extension means if you ever upgrade your PSU, it'll become a useless thing.

All said and done, 9/10.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Belial - 9.75/10, but only if we ignore the back of that thing, lol . Probably a 10/10 once you post up pics with that lone wire bundled in with the GPU wires.


I've re-done the cables completely, all from scratch, 4 times already (it took like 2 days each time...). What they look like right now is the prettiest it's ever looked back there, and that's after adding a 24 pin, 8 pin, and 2x6pin pci extensions.

There's just no way to make the back look pretty in my case, the only reason it seems to look bad is because I cut out my HDD bay, and because I have so many molex connectors... i have 14 molex connectors. You show me any case that looks this good in the back with 14 molex connectors or 8 case fans, or with their hdd bay removed. HDD bay is where everyone hides their cables, you tell me how your case would look without the hdd bay. I could have just as easily not submitted that picture.

Here's your 10/10 case. I won't begin to tell you how difficult it was to do this, it took about 2 hours lol:


Quote:
The worst part is that this PSU ain't even 80% efficient, if budget isn't an issue get one of those Builder Series (CX-XXX) from Corsair, it'll make your life easy for a long time. Getting an extension means if you ever upgrade your PSU, it'll become a useless thing.

All said and done, 9/10.

Efficiency changes with load, it'll probably be 80% efficient given that you aren't going to come close to 600w on a single GPU system, let alone one like that OPs, especially since 90% of the day the computer is just idle/low load anyways. Obviously I wouldn't be comfortable with that particular psu myself, but it's not efficiency I'd be worried about. It just is a few percentage points below 80 only if you use like SLI.

As for the CX series, i've had 2 blow out on me on 2 separate occassions, just as much bad luck on me - 2 totally different, unique, LEDs, not even the same brand, although one was an nzxt sleeved led, they are cheap AND cheap! but look awesome - as it was a bad psu. But if you dont run a ton of peripherals or LEDs or extreme overclocks I would recommend the cx series. cant beat dat price and corsair's support is some of the best in the business, so worst case scenario your CX series PSU blows out every every other week like it does for me and corsair just gives you a free replacement!

I dont understand what you mean about an extension becoming useless, that comment makes no sense... it's only $3 for a pre-sleeved, high quality rosewill extension, $7 if you get a high quality, custom sleeved one. And then you can just sell it on ebay or ocn for what you paid for it (ship it in an envelope)... or use it on the next build, a sleeved cable will look nice in anyone's build.

If you ever upgrade your i7-3770k... it'll become a useless thing... wat? I think it's a bit silly to recommend to him to get yet another low quality PSU just because his cable is too short. There is nothing wrong at all with extensions, they're practically free.


----------



## Hokies83

2 hrs lol man i got like 20 - 25 hrs into my cables XD


----------



## Captain Lolburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Just finished my new build.
> 
> *And before anyone mentions it, the 8pin CPU cable doesn't reach behind the motherboard tray.*


Extension cables, my friend. They work wonders.


----------



## ekg84

Just replaced my psu with a quality unit, cables look so plain without custom sleeving... will need to fix that soon


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just replaced my psu with a quality unit, cables look so plain without custom sleeving... will need to fix that soon


Total 10, bro. Love the clean black look with a hint of chrome. Nice camera work too! Gjgj.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just replaced my psu with a quality unit, cables look so plain without custom sleeving... will need to fix that soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


easy 10


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Well turns out the case has cable management , Me ; Not so much . This is my second attempt .

First one was , well " ouch " so here is my second


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just replaced my psu with a quality unit, cables look so plain without custom sleeving... will need to fix that soon


You sir get a 9.99999999999/10 because I hate power cables that go under the GPU. Going over the top looks better in my opinion BTW is your ssd and HDD on the HDD cage or is that the side panel? And is that the fractal design r4?


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just replaced my psu with a quality unit, cables look so plain without custom sleeving... will need to fix that soon


10 Really nice clean looking case. Good job


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> You sir get a 9.99999999999/10 because I hate power cables that go under the GPU. Going over the top looks better in my opinion BTW is your ssd and HDD on the HDD cage or is that the side panel? And is that the fractal design r4?


You my friend fail, if you go up the page to his first post you will see in his sig what type of case he has. Reading is fundamental!!!


----------



## Hokies83

LoL i hate Psu cables in General in My builds you see no Psu cables


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Just replaced my psu with a quality unit, cables look so plain without custom sleeving... will need to fix that soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total 10, bro. Love the clean black look with a hint of chrome. Nice camera work too! Gjgj.
Click to expand...

Really? I totally would not call this a 10. I'd say 6, maybe 7, and very easy to make a 9 with a few adjustments and then a 10 once he gets those custom cables (i dont attribute much to colors or customs but i do think an led, custom cables, something, is necessary for a 10). It's very close, and the color coordination and the HDD/SSD definitely add points, but it's definitely not perfect in my opinion. Here's what I'd fix:

The 2 3-pin cables at the top right of the motherboard, wire them to go underneath the motherboard instead. That will give them a much tighter look. Just have them exit out of the CPU socket (i have sooo many cables coming out of my cpu punch-out, as you can see in my pics).
The cable coming out of your heatsink's block, you should make it go underneath the thermal armor instead.
The cable ties on your pci-e cables, I see them. Either use silver, colorful cable ties to match your build, or find another way to bind the cables. You can use tape rolled up (you know, like how you would use a single piece of tape to attach a picture to a wall). Or you could cable tie them where the cables are behind the motherboard, right before they become visible, and they should stay tidy due to how they connect to the GPU.
the case front audio cable, make that go either underneath the motherboard, or behind the power supply.
you have a huge ugly mess of cables on the bottom corner of your motherboard, all of them need to go under your motherboard instead. It'll give a much cleaner look.
The cables coming out of your power supply, they should be pulled much tighter. What I recommend is bunching all the psu cables tightly together, thread through the hole for behind the motherboard panel, and then pull them back toward the psu and hold them with a cable tie. That'll make them all look very clean.
To the left of your HDD, I can see a few cables.
On the top of your motherboard, you got a few cables, fan cables, that are revealed. Pull them tight up, so they are hidden behind the top fan, for a cleaner look.
The top front intake fan is on the wrong side. Either flip it or take the sticker off and re-orient it. I'm guessing it's sideways like that because of cable management, but I'm sure you can still hide the cable.
Otherwise it looks great. I love how you took the sticker off the HDD. You should really get a white LED strip.
Quote:


> 2 hrs lol man i got like 20 - 25 hrs into my cables XD


As do I. I was talking about it taking 2 hours just to fix that one cable that was complained about.


----------



## Hokies83

OH im over 150 hrs into my Build it is not simple like most of these here... there is alot to it.

I could build one with a simple closed loop / Air cooler in 2-3 hrs and look like alot of these getting 10s there quite easy to do.

Think i build my HTPC in Hour and a half... lol..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> OH im over 150 hrs into my Build it is not simple like most of these here... there is alot to it.
> 
> I could build one with a simple closed loop / Air cooler in 2-3 hrs and look like alot of these getting 10s there quite easy to do.
> 
> Think i build my HTPC in Hour and a half... lol..


True that. We have to increase our standards.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> Well turns out the case has cable management , Me ; Not so much . This is my second attempt .
> 
> First one was , well " ouch " so here is my second


I'm a bit confused, is this a case just laid down on it's side or some sort of micro/desktop case?

Black electric tape is a really cheap way to make non-sleeved cables look really good. That would go a long way for you on your PSU.
Put your PCI-E cables from where your motherboard cable comes from.
The cable on your front fan, can that not go under the fan instead? Or the side? If not, use some sort of tape inside the cd bay to make it look better, just have the cable go straight into the cd bay.
I can see some sort of blue/white cable in the cd bay, remove that.
I see some sort of case cable on the bottom/left in the pic, remove that.
The pci-e stickers, use tape to hold them down. Or remove them.
The 3 pin fan connector by the cd bay, route it underneath the motherboard and exit from the cpu socket instead. If it's not long enough, then route the connector out of some hole in the cd bay so you dont see the whole length of it like you can now
the cpu fan connector, re-orient the fan so that the cable can be routed to the right (on the pic, top of the case), then make it go behind the motherboard, and then out from where the motherboard cable is, so you dont see the whole length of it
i see a few cables by the cd bay, route them through the holes in the cd bay instead. looks like a sata connector and case cable line.

not sure what i would rank it, but not high. but these are all very easy fixes.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Damn that's some intense cable reviewing haha


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Damn that's some intense cable reviewing haha


lol indeed, i didnt expect to get 6 but hey at least its a solid 6, not a 6- ... well i hope so


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> lol indeed, i didnt expect to get 6 but hey at least its a solid 6, not a 6- ... well i hope so


6 out of 10 is pretty justified considering what you've, you can do much and much better. I know you can do it.


----------



## bomberjun

working on it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> 6 out of 10 is pretty justified considering what you've, you can do much and much better. I know you can do it.


I want a thorough review on mine! haha


----------



## SDBolts619

EKG84 - 9.5/10 Please pay no attention to Belial - he forgot to take his pills for a couple of days. J/K. Looks very clean to me - about the only things I can think of are fan cable above the 24pin ATX - this could route back under the motherboard, depending on where it's going to. Also the USB or FP Audio cable could get tucked behind the PSU, but only if you have space there to do it - it's kinda hard to tell if there's enough of a gap between the PSU and motherboard tray.

TwirlyWhirly555 - 7/10, but 9/10 for improvement over the last submission. HUGE improvement - good work. Heatsink fan cable needs something done with it still, and sleeving would always help the look.

bomberjun - Great looking build. Is that a Cosmos case? In any case 9.75/10 for that and I'm just nitpicking because custom sleeved red and black cables that were sewn properly to replace those NXTZ extensions would add the finishing touch to a pretty epic build.

Magical Eskimo - 9.5/10. Very clean - maybe you could sleeve those front panel connectors and possibly even run them around behind the motherboard and through the cutout?


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I want a thorough review on mine! haha


lol, seems you've utilized every bit of that computer chassis. 9.9/10.0 from me. Use ties for front panel connectors and you'll get a perfect 10!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> lol, seems you've utilized every bit of that computer chassis. 9.9/10.0 from me. Use ties for front panel connectors and you'll get a perfect 10!


He has spoken!

...Thank you O' great cable rater


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> He has spoken!
> 
> ...Thank you O' great cable rater


lol, my pleasure. I'm enjoying this.


----------



## p33k

Just a work in progress but always open to suggestions!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Just a work in progress but always open to suggestions!


9.9/10
I think you could comb the cables a little better and the sata cables could be pulled just a little tighter - it's only small things, but I think it'll just be the icing on the cake!








Sweet build though, looks excellent in general.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> 6 out of 10 is pretty justified considering what you've, you can do much and much better. I know you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a thorough review on mine! haha
Click to expand...


The PSU cables on the bottom, they look okay without any of them crossing over eachother, but it doesn't have that clean bundled look. I know certain cables gotta go right, up, left, but the viewer doesn't need to know that. Bundle all the cables with a cable tie right out of view, behind the motherboard panel, and pull them hard back toward the psu. It'll give them a very minimal look. Then, have the cables go whatever direction they need to be going.
I had the same problem with my rosewill capstone, but the modular cables aren't sleeved all the way and that yellow/ornage/etc cables right where they meet at the psu is ugly. Use some black electric tape to cover it (or heatshrink if you want to look even nicer).
Im sure a lot of the case/frontpanel/audio/usb cables could go under the motherboard instead. And could be wrapped with electric tape or sleeving or something.

There's a few more things I think I see that could be cleaned up but you really need to provide a higher resolution image or a closer up image of specifically them otherboard and cables. Cable management in your case would be super easy considering that you got that huge hdd/cd cage block.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> EKG84 - 9.5/10 Please pay no attention to Belial - he forgot to take his pills for a couple of days. J/K. Looks very clean to me - about the only things I can think of are fan cable above the 24pin ATX - this could route back under the motherboard, depending on where it's going to. Also the USB or FP Audio cable could get tucked behind the PSU, but only if you have space there to do it - it's kinda hard to tell if there's enough of a gap between the PSU and motherboard tray.
> 
> TwirlyWhirly555 - 7/10, but 9/10 for improvement over the last submission. HUGE improvement - good work. Heatsink fan cable needs something done with it still, and sleeving would always help the look.
> 
> bomberjun - Great looking build. Is that a Cosmos case? In any case 9.75/10 for that and I'm just nitpicking because custom sleeved red and black cables that were sewn properly to replace those NXTZ extensions would add the finishing touch to a pretty epic build.
> 
> Magical Eskimo - 9.5/10. Very clean - maybe you could sleeve those front panel connectors and possibly even run them around behind the motherboard and through the cutout?


There's a lot that could be better with ekg84 that would make it a 9, and i think you need something (an led, a colored fan, custom sleeves, a sticker...) to make it a 10. I dont like to put any weight into more money spent, or buying color coordinated parts, I like to put points only in what takes skill and resourcefulness (and just brute force and time), but I do think you need a little something for a 9 to be a 10. 10 imples perfect, every single build getting a 9/10 doesn't sit right with me, I think 6/10 still means you did a really good job. There's a lot EKG84 can do to make that case perfect, very simple things.

bomberjun's picture looks nice but it's impossible to really look at how good his cable management is because the img is too low a resolution and isn't close up enough. I could take a low resolution picture far away of my entire build and it'll look 10/10 when plenty of cables aren't sitting perfectly.


----------



## Belial

There's a ton of nasty usb/frontaudio/header/case cables that nothing is done with on the bottom of the motherboard. Pull them underneath the motherboard, it's a big mess with no management.
Do you think you can train your cables a bit better? I know PCI-E cables are virtually impossible to work with without making them yourself, but the motherboard cable could be trained a lot better. The cables on the bottom side don't need to be perfect, only the visible cables.
The sata connectors on the hdd, where it goes above the hdd, can you pull it tight? It's just sort of loose.
A few cables on the top of the motherboard can go under the thermal armor instead.
i think the pci-e cables could look a bit more organized. Like the bottom gpu, the pci-e cables, one of them is pulled really tight while the other is loose, and it's much tighter in general than the top card. It's not symmetric.

It's not possible for you to mount your HDDs the other way around and then open your front panel to dress up the cables, is it?

Like other builds, I should probably just hold off on saying what ranking this is, and assume you'll repost with the touch-ups where you'll get a 10/10. I think there are all potential 10/10s here but not quite.


----------



## HingedEmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Just a work in progress but always open to suggestions!


Looks awesome dude... 9.5/10. I really liked the UV sleeving.

-Is there a way to take out the HDD cage mount at the right bottom corner? i have the R4 and its possible, and if its possible for you to it will be much cleaner.
-The cables at the 5.5" bay are messy... pull them under the motherboard tray.
-The UV stick at the bottom is really shiny, if i were you ill try to find a way to cover in a way witch you wont see the stick itself, only the light.
-Cable management for the GPUs is a bit weird, try to give it a cleaner look.

(sorry for the poor english)


----------



## Sgtbash

Some pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8662862823/
IMG_0379 by CameronCS, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663961054/
IMG_0386 by CameronCS, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960914/
IMG_0390 by CameronCS, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8662862299/
IMG_0392 by CameronCS, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960498/
IMG_0393 by CameronCS, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960256/
IMG_0395 by CameronCS, on Flickr


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8662862823/
> IMG_0379 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663961054/
> IMG_0386 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960914/
> IMG_0390 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8662862299/
> IMG_0392 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960498/
> IMG_0393 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960256/
> IMG_0395 by CameronCS, on Flickr


8/10.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Just a work in progress but always open to suggestions!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love seeing a nice and clean 600T. Not much I can pick on (unlike another







) except try to tame the PCIe cables a little more. 9.5/10.


----------



## Belial

how is that a 9.5/10, a nearly perfect case? didnt you just give a 10/10 to the white/blue case


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8662862823/
> IMG_0379 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663961054/
> IMG_0386 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960914/
> IMG_0390 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8662862299/
> IMG_0392 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960498/
> IMG_0393 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8663960256/
> IMG_0395 by CameronCS, on Flickr






the sata cables to the top drive in the cd bay would look a lot better if you had them snake in through the front panel (via a cable routing port, a hole in the cd bay, etc), and then come back under or above the drive to the connector, instead of coming out the grommet
the pci-e cable look like a mess out of the gpu, take off the current cable tie and reposition it so it all looks taut
the sata connectors to motherboard would look better if they came from under the motherboard instead of from the grommet
the case cables would look better if they went under the motherboard instead of the grommet
the psu cables coming out of the psu, its not uniform and looks weird, like a muscle. Make it so that all the cables are smooth and straight, like this: http://i.imgur.com/GlLcV7H.jpg
there's some usb or front audio cables that could go undr the motherboard instead, or at least straight down under the psu.
some cables by the front clear fan need to be tucked away
the front usb panel cables, dont have them come out of the grommet by the cd bay, instead, have them continue behind the cd bay and then come out of a cable routing hole or some hole in the cd bay.You might have to remove the connectors on the usb/audio cables for them to fit and then re-attach them, but that takes like 5 seconds to do, its very simple.

i wouldnt dock points for the cable under your rear case fine poking out, that probably is only visible due to the camera angle.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> how is that a 9.5/10, a nearly perfect case? didnt you just give a 10/10 to the white/blue case
> 
> the sata cables to the top drive in the cd bay would look a lot better if you had them snake in through the front panel (via a cable routing port, a hole in the cd bay, etc), and then come back under or above the drive to the connector, instead of coming out the grommet
> the pci-e cable look like a mess out of the gpu, take off the current cable tie and reposition it so it all looks taut
> the sata connectors to motherboard would look better if they came from under the motherboard instead of from the grommet
> the case cables would look better if they went under the motherboard instead of the grommet
> the psu cables coming out of the psu, its not uniform and looks weird, like a muscle. Make it so that all the cables are smooth and straight, like this: http://i.imgur.com/GlLcV7H.jpg
> there's some usb or front audio cables that could go undr the motherboard instead, or at least straight down under the psu.
> some cables by the front clear fan need to be tucked away
> the front usb panel cables, dont have them come out of the grommet by the cd bay, instead, have them continue behind the cd bay and then come out of a cable routing hole or some hole in the cd bay.You might have to remove the connectors on the usb/audio cables for them to fit and then re-attach them, but that takes like 5 seconds to do, its very simple.
> 
> i wouldnt dock points for the cable under your rear case fine poking out, that probably is only visible due to the camera angle.


Thank you very much for that









I will attempt the changes you suggested and take another pic tomorrow!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> how is that a 9.5/10, a nearly perfect case? didnt you just give a 10/10 to the white/blue case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sata cables to the top drive in the cd bay would look a lot better if you had them snake in through the front panel (via a cable routing port, a hole in the cd bay, etc), and then come back under or above the drive to the connector, instead of coming out the grommet
> the pci-e cable look like a mess out of the gpu, take off the current cable tie and reposition it so it all looks taut
> the sata connectors to motherboard would look better if they came from under the motherboard instead of from the grommet
> the case cables would look better if they went under the motherboard instead of the grommet
> the psu cables coming out of the psu, its not uniform and looks weird, like a muscle. Make it so that all the cables are smooth and straight, like this: http://i.imgur.com/GlLcV7H.jpg
> there's some usb or front audio cables that could go undr the motherboard instead, or at least straight down under the psu.
> some cables by the front clear fan need to be tucked away
> the front usb panel cables, dont have them come out of the grommet by the cd bay, instead, have them continue behind the cd bay and then come out of a cable routing hole or some hole in the cd bay.You might have to remove the connectors on the usb/audio cables for them to fit and then re-attach them, but that takes like 5 seconds to do, its very simple.
> 
> i wouldnt dock points for the cable under your rear case fine poking out, that probably is only visible due to the camera angle.


How? Because it's my opinion. That's all this thread is really about, giving your opinions on ones cabling inside of a case. Your ratings are very detailed, and that's cool if you want to take it that seriously. But for me, as long as I can see someone took a decent amount of time putting together a nice rig, I'm gonna give them props and rate them how I want.
Also it's been several weeks since my last post in here, I do not recall giving any white/blue case a 10 out of 10 recently.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> You my friend fail, if you go up the page to his first post you will see in his sig what type of case he has. Reading is fundamental!!!


You my friend fail to realize that I can't see people's sigs on the mobile version of this site


----------



## BradleyW

That's a very clean rig. I bet the GPU runs cool!


----------



## ikem

front-


back-


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> front-


That is so clean! 10/10!

Also I re-did my HTPC and Server, what do you guys think?

HTPC:


Server:


----------



## HingedEmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> That is so clean! 10/10!
> 
> Also I re-did my HTPC and Server, what do you guys think?
> 
> HTPC:
> Server:


8/10 for both.


----------



## jfry94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I want a thorough review on mine! haha


Looks good matey 9.8/10. Finally some one else who uses novatech, I've got the 850w version of that PSU, what did you do with the second 8pin cable I cut mine out when I was sleeving it. Oh and if you ever need a spare cable for the PSU message me as I have 2 sets of the cables that come with it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfry94*
> 
> Looks good matey 9.8/10. Finally some one else who uses novatech, I've got the 850w version of that PSU, what did you do with the second 8pin cable I cut mine out when I was sleeving it. Oh and if you ever need a spare cable for the PSU message me as I have 2 sets of the cables that come with it.


I actually used to work at the Reading novatech store, I've met a one other person on here that uses Novatech, you're the 2nd!
I just tucked the 2nd 8pin away at the back of the case where everything else is


----------



## Sgtbash

Well just re did the cabling.

http://s149.photobucket.com/user/ABRITISHKID/media/IMG_0397_zpsb981f48a.jpg.html


----------



## BradleyW

9.5/10
Buy some sleeved cable extenders!


----------



## Search

Must overlook my headphone cable between the camera and PSU and that pesky zip tie behind the HDD rack I didn't snip (until now).

And yes.. I need to sleeve the last few cables at the edge of the MOBO









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Shifty_5/media/IMG_20130411_160315_304_zps50b2c6f8.jpg.html


----------



## steyFR0STIE

I've got sleeved front panel cables on the way.


----------



## carmal

Hello everyone..this is my rig for 2013...feel free to comment and rate...


----------



## HingedEmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steyFR0STIE*
> 
> 
> 
> I've got sleeved front panel cables on the way.


Amazing R4... Remember also to remove the upper hdd cage mounts (4 screws each).
9.13333/10 right now lol


----------



## RX7-2nr

Mine used to look good but with 2 HDDs, a SSD, a fan controller, and a dvd burner...It's gotten a bit sloppy.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Hello everyone..this is my rig for 2013...feel free to comment and rate...


1. hide the cathode.

2. hide the transformer for it.

3. smooth the gpu wires and push the zipties back,so we don't see them.

4. run the fan wire under the mobo.

5. turn the fan around so the red wire is not showing.

5/10


----------



## BritishBob

Sorted out that strain, and hidden my loose GPU cables a bit more.
http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/25440#post_19759065

From:
Quote:


>


To:


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Sorted out that strain, and hidden my loose GPU cables a bit more.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/25440#post_19759065
> 
> From:
> To:


Is there any way you could tighten up the cables at the bottom of your motherboard? tuck them behind better? would give a much cleaner look


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Sorted out that strain, and hidden my loose GPU cables a bit more.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/25440#post_19759065
> 
> From:
> To:


What did you use to prop up your gpu?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What did you use to prop up your gpu?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003XID4Z4/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Also the motherboard is going in the near future. I need One triple slot PCI-E 16, graphics card, one double slot PCI-E 8, RAID card, and a PCI for my soundcard.


----------



## Weshhh

Well guys I got some spare time and some spare parts, so show me your thoughts


----------



## Hokies83

Beer!


----------



## Belial

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Well just re did the cabling.
> 
> http://s149.photobucket.com/user/ABRITISHKID/media/IMG_0397_zpsb981f48a.jpg.html






Did you just remove your cd drive? Haha, nice, piece of junk anyways, theyre' like floppies nowadays.

Motherboard, SATA, and pci-e cables look a million times better!

I see you added a HDD bay. Why did you do that?

Definitely, in my opinion, a very solid 9.9/10! I think I can see a fan cable on the top of your motherboard, either hide it behind the motherboard or push it up, behind the fans.

See how easy that was? Come on, anyone saying your before was a 9/10 is delusional







. Your before and afters are just night and day.

You don't need sleeved cables to make it a 10/10 for cable management. This is the cable management thread, not the case aesthetics thread.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> 
> Did you just remove your cd drive? Haha, nice, piece of junk anyways, theyre' like floppies nowadays.
> 
> Motherboard, SATA, and pci-e cables look a million times better!
> 
> I see you added a HDD bay. Why did you do that?
> 
> Definitely, in my opinion, a very solid 9.9/10! I think I can see a fan cable on the top of your motherboard, either hide it behind the motherboard or push it up, behind the fans.
> 
> See how easy that was? Come on, anyone saying your before was a 9/10 is delusional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your before and afters are just night and day.
> 
> You don't need sleeved cables to make it a 10/10 for cable management. This is the cable management thread, not the case aesthetics thread.


Cool!









Yeah I noticed the fan cable at the top of the motherboard, i suppose I can tuck that behind the motherboard.

I added the 2nd HDD bay and installed the HDD's in it as the SATA cables were not long enough go trial behind the motherboard and into the bottom bay :/ I really need some longer SATA cables to sort that!

I removed the CD Drive as it was causing me lots of problems with the cable management hah! And I only use it around once a year so I figured it was time to go!.


----------



## aviator8




----------



## shadow water

just finished making a gpu cable what do you guys think?


----------



## ikem

i like it, custom length and paracord?


----------



## shadow water

yup it is


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> 
> just finished making a gpu cable what do you guys think?


Your cables look good


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> I removed the CD Drive as it was causing me lots of problems with the cable management hah! And I only use it around once a year so I figured it was time to go!.


That is what externals are for


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Hello everyone..this is my rig for 2013...feel free to comment and rate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yikes! Have you got enough colours going on in there?


----------



## _REAPER_

yeah i would stick with one color


----------



## PhilWrir

Ive been trying to trim down my internal clutter, but the placement of routing holes in this thing makes it a little problematic.
Anyone have any ideas?

Also, Rate my cables.


The Molex and other wires in the 5.25" bays is for my FC4.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Ive been trying to trim down my internal clutter, but the placement of routing holes in this thing makes it a little problematic.
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Also, Rate my cables.
> 
> 
> The Molex and other wires in the 5.25" bays is for my FC4.


Nice fans


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Nice fans


Lol.
Similar fans.
Mine are RFX120s rather than SilenX or Enermax.
I actually hate the color scheme, but their price performance is unbeatable as far as im concerned.


----------



## DisturbedElite

2nd attempt at sleeving a fan


----------



## lroy

few of my old bus, work in progress.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/imag0060lp.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/imag0063dm.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/imag0055fn.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/imag0054b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/imag0096m.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/imag0097z.jpg/


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Very nice! 10/10 because you did a great job keeping your cable routing very neat.


IMG_8900 by b.han, on Flickr


----------



## Swag

Rip it up:

Updated version of my system (H100i installed):
Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rip it up:
> 
> Updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think it looks freakin bad arse


----------



## HingedEmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> 2nd attempt at sleeving a fan


where the hell is the heatshrink? lol
+ i believe that this post doesn't belong to this thread, its "rate my cables" not "rate my fan sleeving".


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HingedEmu*
> 
> where the hell is the heatshrink? lol
> + i believe that this post doesn't belong to this thread, its "rate my cables" not "rate my fan sleeving".


It does belong here, this thread is for rating CABLES which includes rating people's sleeving, this isn't the first post of this kind I've seen.


----------



## HingedEmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> It does belong here, this thread is for rating CABLES which includes rating people's sleeving, this isn't the first post of this kind I've seen.


ok, good to know


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rip it up:
> 
> Updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! I don't usually like red themed rigs but this is nice. The white EVGA GPU kinda spoils it thouhg IMO.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Very nice! 10/10 because you did a great job keeping your cable routing very neat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8900 by b.han, on Flickr


Looks good, but can't see much so 8/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rip it up:
> 
> Updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can't really see anything to pick on, and the Corsair sleeved set looks great. 10/10


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rip it up:
> 
> Updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks freakin bad arse
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Rip it up:
> 
> Updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I don't usually like red themed rigs but this is nice. The white EVGA GPU kinda spoils it thouhg IMO.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Rip it up:
> 
> Updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can't really see anything to pick on, and the Corsair sleeved set looks great. 10/10[/quote]

Thanks guys! I was wondering, what are some ideas I could do to make it even better?

@Vindaloo
Should I make a custom sticker for my 680?


----------



## SDBolts619

Swag - about the only thing I can see to improve on might be sewing your cables. They're pretty smooth and tight already, but sewing them could tighten it up a bit more...


----------



## DisturbedElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HingedEmu*
> 
> where the hell is the heatshrink? lol
> + i believe that this post doesn't belong to this thread, its "rate my cables" not "rate my fan sleeving".


You don't need to use heat shrink, the paracord is not going anywhere. I'm trying something new







Well not really new as lutro showed heatshrinkless sleeving but I'm proud of my work


----------



## SDBolts619

Hmm, I've been doing heatshrinkless Paracord for most of my sleeving however, my understanding is that you need to melt the Paracord onto the very end of a pin to get it to stay. For my SATA power cables I used heatshrink to make sure the Paracord stays taut and where I want it....


----------



## Hokies83

Difficulty factor needs to be factored in with feedback scores..

If you got 1 gpu and a closed loop cooler / Air cooler... You got like 3-4 wires.. which is quite easy to hide... And the Max score should be an 8....

Builds with more Difficulty where there is tons of stuff and dozens upon dozens of wires to deal with tubing / multi devices should be reserved for 9 / 10 scores just factoring in Difficulty...

A Massive build takes more time dealing with wires... then a 1 gpu / closed loop cooler does ordering it from newegg and building it..


----------



## DisturbedElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Hmm, I've been doing heatshrinkless Paracord for most of my sleeving however, my understanding is that you need to melt the Paracord onto the very end of a pin to get it to stay. For my SATA power cables I used heatshrink to make sure the Paracord stays taut and where I want it....


I used some super glue with mine it works great


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Difficulty factor needs to be factored in with feedback scores..
> 
> If you got 1 gpu and a closed loop cooler / Air cooler... You got like 3-4 wires.. which is quite easy to hide... And the Max score should be an 8....
> 
> Builds with more Difficulty where there is tons of stuff and dozens upon dozens of wires to deal with tubing / multi devices should be reserved for 9 / 10 scores just factoring in Difficulty...
> 
> A Massive build takes more time dealing with wires... then a 1 gpu / closed loop cooler does ordering it from newegg and building it..


Maybe we need to come up with a 'degree of difficulty' to apply to the gross rating to get the net? Kinda like Olympic Diving, except a decimal -


1.00 is the base point
2 GPU's is a net zero change, 1 GPU is -.10, 3 GPU is +.10
Passive cooler is -.20 - I'd have to disagree with AIO or an air cooler being any different from a custom loop. Maybe you get +.10 for each additional pump in the loop though.
+.05 for every SSD/HDD over 2, -.05 for a single SSD/HDD
+.02 for each fan above 3, -.05 for each fan below 3
+.02 for each lighting element.
+.01 for each sleeved cable.
So my rig's scores will be multiplied by 1.30 degree of difficulty!









Who am I kidding. This is a 'slightly' serious ratings thread, not a blue ribbon contest, jeez.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Swag - about the only thing I can see to improve on might be sewing your cables. They're pretty smooth and tight already, but sewing them could tighten it up a bit more...


Yea, I was thinking of sewing them but I need a great guide, I feel like I might puncture one of the wires and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I was thinking of sewing them but I need a great guide, I feel like I might puncture one of the wires and all hell breaks loose!


Here is something that I found the other day. Link.


----------



## HingedEmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisturbedElite*
> 
> You don't need to use heat shrink, the paracord is not going anywhere. I'm trying something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well not really new as lutro showed heatshrinkless sleeving but I'm proud of my work


isn't heatshrinkless sleeving should be for single sleeving? with the 3 fan cables and without the heatshrink it just looks odd.


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I was thinking of sewing them but I need a great guide, I feel like I might puncture one of the wires and all hell breaks loose!


The guide here, plus the videos linked above should do the trick. I sewed up my 24pin cable last night using clear monofilament line. Worked great, no needles needed - and not very visible at all either. Hopefully I'll finish up my PCI-E cables by sometime Saturday, complete the project and get some pics up soon...


----------



## Patternutz

Sorry for the sloppy picture but please rate my computer. Let me know if y'all have any suggestions too.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Sneak peak. Build is almost finished!


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> Sneak peak. Build is almost finished!


I am digging!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patternutz*
> 
> Sorry for the sloppy picture but please rate my computer. Let me know if y'all have any suggestions too.


9/10 pretty clean though if you dont want to sleeve the PSU cables maybe painting them black is a good idea (24 pin and the 6pin ones)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patternutz*
> 
> Sorry for the sloppy picture but please rate my computer. Let me know if y'all have any suggestions too.


cable Management 7/10 Multi colored pci-e / 24 pin wire on bottom board to the left bottom corner of HSF above HSF can see SSD wires and can see CD rom wires.

difficulty factor 3/10


----------



## Patternutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> cable Management 7/10 Multi colored pci-e / 24 pin wire on bottom board to the left bottom corner of HSF above HSF can see SSD wires and can see CD rom wires.
> 
> difficulty factor 3/10


I can understand the cables by my heatsink and the cable on the SSD but the multi colored 24 pin connector has no bearing on cable management. The cable is managed properly and having a sleeved single color cable is purely aesthetic.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> Sneak peak. Build is almost finished!


DMN that looks nice............


----------



## SDBolts619

Finished up - better pics to follow, but the cabling remains the same....

All PSU cables from scratch...

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/2013-04-27204234_zpsc39bc742.jpg.html

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/2013-04-27204252_zps5bffb0c1.jpg.html

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/2013-04-27211143_zpsfa4e793e.jpg.html

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/2013-04-27203722_zps1db947a5.jpg.html


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Finished up - better pics to follow, but the cabling remains the same....
> 
> All PSU cables from scratch...
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/2013-04-27204234_zpsc39bc742.jpg.html
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/2013-04-27204252_zps5bffb0c1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/2013-04-27211143_zpsfa4e793e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/2013-04-27203722_zps1db947a5.jpg.html


Cables 8.5/10 " can see cables coming from psu" And towards the bottom of the MB also yellow cable from fan on rad.

difficulty 7/10 " due to cables from scratch" Get water blocks on Gpus and would be a solid 8/10


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I am digging!


Thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> DMN that looks nice............


Thanks heaps! Can't wait to post up the finished product!


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> Sneak peak. Build is almost finished!


Small question, what are you using to hold down the ssd?


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Cables 8.5/10 " can see cables coming from psu" And towards the bottom of the MB also yellow cable from fan on rad.
> 
> difficulty 7/10 " due to cables from scratch" Get water blocks on Gpus and would be a solid 8/10


Yeah, no way to hide all the cables coming out of the PSU on this case...

Also not going to dissasemble the fan cable to the motor just to sleeve it...

Cards are GTX 660 Ti's - no need for H20. Maybe if I fall over a bag of money and go GTX 680's...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Small question, what are you using to hold down the ssd?


the SSD in this picture is just sitting there, and the final placement is not currently decided. I will create some holes through the plate and use screws to hold it in place. If I run out of time, than double sided tape will also work great!

Thanks for taking an interest in my build


----------



## _REAPER_

or you can use Double sided tape


----------



## BritishBob

Or velcro...


----------



## MetallicAcid

I am thinking double sided tape personally, as there is much less work involved to get the same effect. In the future though I am thinking of drilling and tapping holes, and raising the SSD up off from the plate, and setting some LED's underneath to make it have a nice glow.

Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Jaren1

New case, better management

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/8686396618/
IMG_4503 by awdftw!, on Flickr


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patternutz*
> 
> Sorry for the sloppy picture but please rate my computer. Let me know if y'all have any suggestions too.


Do you find your hard drive bay mounted fans effect your GPU temps substantially? I'm toying with the idea of installing one my hard driver bay.


----------



## caraboose

I know it's nothing too great... but oh well!


I'd like a rating none the less


----------



## [CyGnus]

Is that orange stick really needed? That 24pin cable could be sleeved or the wires painted black same goes for the ones in the top 5.25 bay and that white sticker could be removed.

I give it 8/10


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Is that orange stick really needed? That 24pin cable could be sleeved or the wires painted black same goes for the ones in the top 5.25 bay and that white sticker could be removed.
> 
> I give it 8/10


If the straw wasn't there the pcb would sag about an inch or so.

You know, I never noticed the tag on the 24 pin until now! Lol
I'll go remove that, not fond of sleveing wires individually, paint probably when I get around to it.


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## Patternutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Do you find your hard drive bay mounted fans effect your GPU temps substantially? I'm toying with the idea of installing one my hard driver bay.


I don't know how much it affects my GPU temp. I transferred everything from my old HAF 922 into this case. My idle temps for the GPU is at 28 celsius and 56 celsius while gaming.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patternutz*
> 
> I don't know how much it affects my GPU temp. I transferred everything from my old HAF 922 into this case. My idle temps for the GPU is at 28 celsius and 56 celsius while gaming.


Those are pretty good temps


----------



## bloodfury

My gaming setup

Case is: Fractal Design Define XL R2

Yes, I know... the cables are not sleeved and the cooler is on sideways.





my Cisco CDE-200
over 4400 hrs on the drives


----------



## KyadCK

Main rig (Forge):


Backup rig (Anvil):


----------



## EndymionFRS

My rig, proud of it right now because I actually got around to managing the cables.

Decided to snap a picture before I did everything.


Then once I finished.


I'd love it to be all color coordinated and fancy, buy a new case and generally not have everything boring black, but I'm a poor college kid and chose functionality over style.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Main rig (Forge):
> 
> 
> Backup rig (Anvil):


sleeve those bad boys


----------



## MetallicAcid

I would like to preset my TJ08-e.












Still a WIP, hence the bad photos. More to follow soon!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I would like to preset my TJ08-e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a WIP, hence the bad photos. More to follow soon!


Love the look of that case! and love the sleeved cable colors, keep up the good work!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Ok little update CM K350


----------



## SDBolts619

Looking good - 8.5/10 - you're doing your part in keeping the ziptie companies in business!


----------



## Smanci

Okay... Here we go








I highly doubt it'll be 10/10 again.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Okay... Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt it'll be 10/10 again.


Is there any air flow?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Is there any air flow?


Surprisingly, yes!
GPU sits at 72C during Heaven 4.0 and CPU hovers at around 80C on P95. Both a lot or a little less on games, it depends on the title.
Turning the PSU so that it sucks air from the socket area would propably drop temperatures by couple of degrees. GPU fan never goes above 50%/2400rpm and pretty much the same applies to the stock CPU fan.


----------



## [CyGnus]

SDBolts619 lol guess you are right


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Surprisingly, yes!
> GPU sits at 72C during Heaven 4.0 and CPU hovers at around 80C on P95. Both a lot or a little less on games, it depends on the title.
> Turning the PSU so that it sucks air from the socket area would propably drop temperatures by couple of degrees. GPU fan never goes above 50%/2400rpm and pretty much the same applies to the stock CPU fan.


wow and what is the room temps ? in Celsius and Fahrenheit?


----------



## Smanci

19-23C or 66,2-73,4F.
I've actually undervolted my 560ti from 1,062v to 0,975v. No dramatic performance hit but a great effect on power consumption.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 19-23C or 66,2-73,4F.
> I've actually undervolted my 560ti from 1,062v to 0,975v. No dramatic performance hit but a great effect on power consumption.


I really can't rate your cables, if I had that case it would cause headaches for me so I think 8/10 is a good score.
-1 for those ugly adapters in the bottom of the PSU
-1 for not using black zip ties

I'm really having to pick small things I don't like because I feel like that case is as good as its going to get with those cables
Also get a PSU with less power connectors like a moduler one


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Ok little update CM K350


This deserves a 9/10, because the case is not exactly the best for cable management. Good job!


----------



## AlDyer

Here's mine


----------



## [CyGnus]

AlDyer that looks pretty good, though the vga connectors could be in the above hole it might look better even so i rate it 9/10


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah they dont quite reach unfortunately, but I can try. Sleeved extensions would propably do me a favor


----------



## [CyGnus]

good idea go for it


----------



## GoLDii3




----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> New case, better management
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarenmorrisphotography/8686396618/
> IMG_4503 by awdftw!, on Flickr


Cables 7.5 / 10 Can see wires by Hdds bottom of MB and from HDDs going behind MB tray.

Difficulty 5/10 need water on that gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> I know it's nothing too great... but oh well!
> 
> 
> I'd like a rating none the less


Minus the glow stick holding up gpu 8/10

I always subtract 1 for when i can see psu cables.. i can also see cables at the 5.25 bays and bottom of MB even tho there black

Difficulty 5/10 get some water on that gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodfury*
> 
> My gaming setup
> 
> Case is: Fractal Design Define XL R2
> 
> Yes, I know... the cables are not sleeved and the cooler is on sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Cisco CDE-200
> over 4400 hrs on the drives


Not gonna comment on 2nd rig only gaming rig lol.

6/10 Can see un coordinated wires down by psu and 5.25 bays " Zip ties" Can also see some colored wires by HDDS.

Difficulty 5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Main rig (Forge):
> 
> 
> Backup rig (Anvil):


Forge 8.3 / 10 can see Psu cables and yellow wire from 200MM front fan also something going on in the 5.25 bays

Difficulty 6/10 Get that custom loop on those gpu's









Anvil 8.5/10 Forge needs that psu wire cover =p Any can see some yellow wires around 5.25 bays and the multi colored wires from pci-e connectors 24 pin and bottom left of mb the USB?

Difficulty 5/10 Anvil wants water to









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EndymionFRS*
> 
> My rig, proud of it right now because I actually got around to managing the cables.
> 
> Decided to snap a picture before I did everything.
> 
> 
> Then once I finished.
> 
> 
> I'd love it to be all color coordinated and fancy, buy a new case and generally not have everything boring black, but I'm a poor college kid and chose functionality over style.


First picture... 1/10

Difficulty 1/10

2nd picture

4.5 / 10 still needs some cleaning.. You can take black electric tape have a person help u by holding cables tight and wraping them would help alot.

Also in the Online deals section of this forum the Data Metro Vac is on sale.. this will help u with dusting for years to come.. I own one cannot recommend one more.

Difficulty also 4.5/10 there is room to improve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Here's mine


Hard to see with picture Angle..
But 8/10 i see wires to the Hdds and a bunch coming from that 240mm rad

Difficulty 5/10 needs moar water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*


8.8/10 No psu wires color coordinated i like it.. Could try to get water lines a bit more tight? Putting blocks on Gpus would help with the flow of the water lines a whole lot.

Difficulty 6/10 water on those gpu's


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Ok little update CM K350


10/10 for effort, Pretty good job you've done, I know an old case with a non modular PSU is a pain do deal with. I know I had to practically sit on my old case to get the back panel on since it only had 3mm of space or something stupid.

what's up with that fan covering the top half of the motherboard though?
You could maybe attach the hard drives with something more permanent than zip ties for a nicer look but I'm just picking holes in it now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Stickeelion yeah the back panel is a pain to place, that 120mm fan is there to cool the crappy ASRock VRMs and the mems


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Stickeelion yeah the back panel is a pain to place, that 120mm fan is there to cool the crappy ASRock VRMs and the mems


fair enough, I was guessing it was for the ram or something like that.









I could do with some ratings myself. Found some pics of my PC I took a little while back


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is very good i give it 9.5/10, i am sure you can do something about those cables between the HDD and the front of the case


----------



## Captain Lolburger

My first water build. I spent days running these cables. What do you guys think of my efforts?


----------



## Stickeelion

wow! great effort, I might say that the tube going from the GPU to the rad looks like it's kinked a bit.

The back looks crazy man, you could maybe try bunching some together, but then again I'm the person who likes to have the stuff you don't even see looking perfect

for the front side 10/10


----------



## Captain Lolburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> wow! great effort, I might say that the tube going from the GPU to the rad looks like it's kinked a bit.
> 
> The back looks crazy man, you could maybe try bunching some together, but then again I'm the person who likes to have the stuff you don't even see looking perfect
> 
> for the front side 10/10


Thanks for the rating.









Yeah that length of tubing is kinked, but it didn't kink until I had filled the loop and I had used the system for a few days. It must have just been right on the limit of curvature when I installed it and maybe after running the system in, it shrunk a bit. I've just been too lazy to drain and cut a new length.

As for the back, I'm usually anal about things I can't see being perfect too, but there is simply no space! Even with the huge amount of space there, I've got so many cables that I can't get them neater. Believe me, I've tried. Props to Fractal for engineering so much cable management space in the Arc Midi, because this setup simply wouldn't be possible in most other cases.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Lolburger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first water build. I spent days running these cables. What do you guys think of my efforts?


Looks awesome!


----------



## Captain Lolburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Looks awesome!


Thanks Jim.









EDIT: I love your avatar, by the way!


----------



## Baghi

Captain Lolburger: Excellent effort man, 10/10.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Lolburger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first water build. I spent days running these cables. What do you guys think of my efforts?


I do not judge on what the back of cases look like.

But it gets a good 9/10 from me...

I always subtract 1 if i can see Psu cables.

I can also see wires bottom of mb behind Hdd mount area and going to 5.25 bay but there is enough Blue to where they blend in and do not really take away from anything.









Difficulty factor 7/10 Good to see that Gpu water cooled as well


----------



## notarat

Mine


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> Mine


Very nice.

Starting to see a lot of AX series power supplys with the blue corsair braided cables.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> Mine
> [*Snip*]


9,5/10.
Those Noctuas hurt my eyes


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> Mine


8/10

See multi wires bottom of MB up at 5.25 bay and on the Noctuas Cables running from MB to fans for back and top fans.

Difficulty 5/10


----------



## notarat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 9,5/10.
> Those Noctuas hurt my eyes


I'll take performance over looks anyday.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> See multi wires bottom of MB up at 5.25 bay and on the Noctuas Cables running from MB to fans for back and top fans.
> 
> Difficulty 5/10


hmm rate mine.





old pic but it shows the side panel, here


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> I'll take performance over looks anyday.


Lucky for me I love the look _and_ the performance of Noctua.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> hmm rate mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic but it shows the side panel, here


9/10

I see one multi colored wire down by the psu. one below the 5.25 bays The blue i guess sata connector if that was black / matched pci-e color and run up tight towards MB and along top of case would be ubber.

If these 3 things were corrected i could see this being a 10/10 rig.

Difficulty 6/10 due to duel cpu. Doing a WC build with duel cpu water blocks / gpu water blocks this could very easy be an 8/10


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> hmm rate mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic but it shows the side panel, here


9/10, easily.

Overall that's a nice little rig, I like it


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> I see one multi colored wire down by the psu. one below the 5.25 bays The blue i guess sata connector if that was black and run up tight towards MB and along top of case would be ubber.
> 
> If these 2 things were corrected i could see this being a 10/10 rig.
> 
> Difficulty 6/10 due to duel cpu. Doing a WC build with duel cpu water blocks / gpu water blocks this could very easy be an 8/10


thanks, another old pic but there are 9 sata cables back there. the sleeve moved when i re-did the cables. Im waiting on lutro0s new sleeve to sleeve everything again.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> thanks, another old pic but there are 9 sata cables back there. the sleeve moved when i re-did the cables. Im waiting on lutro0s new sleeve to sleeve everything again.


LoL see i could not even see the black ones







if they were all black would be ubber.. Really very easy things to fix to be a 10/10

Mine is Massive and has no cables out of place anywhere / cables plugged into MB... i power pc on with onboard power button.



36 fans 4 360 rads

2 fan controllers 3 gpus 4 water blocks

2 pumps 3 Res.

2 Psus

5 SSDs.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL see i could not even see the black ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they were all black would be ubber.. Really very easy things to fix to be a 10/10
> 
> Mine is Massive and has no cables out of place anywhere / cables plugged into MB... i power pc on with onboard power button.
> 
> 
> 
> 36 fans 4 360 rads
> 
> 2 fan controllers 3 gpus 4 water blocks
> 
> 2 pumps 3 Res.
> 
> 2 Psus
> 
> 5 SSDs.


yea i have seen your build. I also have all the front connectors plugged in up behind the fans. 2 usb front, power, reset, and even the front audio plugged in under the gpus. I have 2 48 inch 6pin extensions going all the awy around the case to get the gpu cables like that.

also did water cooling once, and didnt really get into it. With the setup I have now, it is quiet and still runs cool.

thing is though.. my case is only 19 inches tall.


----------



## Hokies83

lo l think mine is like 2 and a half feet lol when i first got the case together i put my 3 yearold and rolled him around in it lol.


----------



## notarat

One of my other systems. It's difficult to route the cables when using it in this manner because the USB Hub is as long as the 32 x 32 lego plate (so the wires stick out the side a little)

Before False Floor added


After false floor and storage compartment added


Spare Pi shown for size comparison. Various peripherals connected.


Final product


----------



## Hokies83

Im not gonna rate it.. But i sure do like it!


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah hard to rate cable management on that, but its pretty cool


----------



## darwing

so keep in mind this is an ANTEC 900!!!!! with Dual Radiator + Single Radiator, Both in push Pull Config and Frozen Q res...

remember its an ANTEC 900 v1!!!


----------



## Nova.

I would give it a 9/10 darwing. Very nice cable management considering you are using an Antec 900!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> so keep in mind this is an ANTEC 900!!!!! with Dual Radiator + Single Radiator, Both in push Pull Config and Frozen Q res...
> 
> remember its an ANTEC 900 v1!!!


8.5/10 Stuff going on up top of mb stuff at the bottom but a good job for that case.

Difficulty 7.5/10 Luv the 250mm res out the door mod water cooled cpu / gpu and multi rad


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> hmm rate mine.


http://www.raptorsrepublic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/clap.gif


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> One of my other systems.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to route the cables when using it in this manner because the USB Hub is as long as the 32 x 32 lego plate (so the wires stick out the side a little)
> 
> Before False Floor added
> 
> 
> After false floor and storage compartment added
> 
> 
> Spare Pi shown for size comparison. Various peripherals connected.
> 
> 
> Final product


nice work! that's a kick, I grew up on legos. in fact I think part of it fueled my love for building computers.

Like others said, its hard to rate the cables. but no doubt you get a 10/10 for creativity


----------



## notarat

Thanks









Here's another couple oddballs I did so I could have Reddit in my truck (before I cleaned up the cabling so I would expect 0/10, lol) I put the system into an amplifier case and put it in the truck. (Yeah the screen is cracked. It's a spare I use so I don't have to lug around a large LCD to troubleshoot with)



Hello Kitty Lunchbox ION2


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 8.5/10 Stuff going on up top of mb stuff at the bottom but a good job for that case.
> 
> Difficulty 7.5/10 Luv the 250mm res out the door mod water cooled cpu / gpu and multi rad


From an OCN guy, I'll definitely take it







my next update will be different pump, cover cables up top, change tubing to uv blue, change coolant to clear, install 1 more hidden UV tube...

****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

hidden in this build,
1) PCI LED strip at the top back in a crevas,
2) 2 radiators you cannot see with push pull config,
3) LED lights for both cpu & GPU waterblocks,
4) 4x temps sensors,
5) 4 x fan controllers (cables),
6) 8 seperate fans,
7) 1 stata drive + PWR
8 1 SSD + PWR
9) GPU power
10) Motherboard power, switch connectory, dont know what the other power cable does
11) 1 UV 12" strip at the top + reservoir cables.

All of this is hidden in the Antec 900... do you remember what it was like dealing with the antec 900??? ROFL regardless I'm really happy I was able to put two radiators in there without having any visual impedance, and was able to make a huge window for the antec to show it's guts!!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 9,5/10.
> Those Noctuas hurt my eyes


^AGREED


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

While were on antec 900s..... Made a couple of changes recently.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> I would give it a 9/10 darwing. Very nice cable management considering you are using an Antec 900!


Thanks







I'm actually thinking of changing the coolant and tubing, and pump... and i will definitely clean up those wires at the top, or put sleeving over top so you cannot see them going to the back of the case.

it is very difficult cause there were no holed to the back for cable management on the antec 900 v1! so each hole I cut specifically for each wire, GPU power and mobo power and all the usb connections.

OCN is a drug and you can continue to build even when you have a monster machine! LOL


----------



## KyadCK

I present the lost cause!


Friend can't afford a new case. Did the best I could.


----------



## nleksan

Not the best pics, but here are some of my rig actually up and running







Oh, and I KNOW THE SATA CABLES ARE DIFFERENT COLORS (IT IS INTENTIONAL!)


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Not the best pics, but here are some of my rig actually up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I KNOW THE SATA CABLES ARE DIFFERENT COLORS (IT IS INTENTIONAL!)


More pics and build log link please


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


What is that lighting on the bottom of your case and why r there so many cables to your video card? Lol I love it!!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> What is that lighting on the bottom of your case and why r there so many cables to your video card? Lol I love it!!


Thanks mate!

That lighting is a failed floor panel I tried to make, similar to the murdermod glowing panel for the Silverstone TJ11. I had the idea of creating a design in aluminium which resembled the design which is found on the ASUS Maximus Gene V Z77 motherboard.

As for the GPU cables, they are just a little wild


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> What is that lighting on the bottom of your case and why r there so many cables to your video card? Lol I love it!!


because those are either 7970's or 680's


----------



## MetallicAcid

These are 670's, but the cables are 8pin. But I am using just 6 pins, and the other 2 (the red ones) are just sitting there unused.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> What is that lighting on the bottom of your case and why r there so many cables to your video card? Lol I love it!!


I need pictures closer and more focused on the inside before I can rate it right now it looks good but I really cannot tell what is going on.


----------



## PB4UGO

After two years still running strong.

-kcco-


----------



## redleader1138




----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redleader1138*


that's an easy 10/10 although if it were me id tighten the cables up a bit.
the rig screams streamline so id think it would look better with clean flowing cables.
also, + rep on your first post welcome to OCN for realz!


----------



## DiamondRyce

Hi everyone, This will be my first post on this thread. This was a 10 minute job so please excuse how bad it looks already.
Case is Cougar Spike. Absolutely no cable management space. Any suggestions on cleaning/tidying up?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After two years still running strong.
> 
> -kcco-


Is that an Antec Kuhler 620 painted? Very clean build and colour scheme, 9/10, Just tighten up those SATA cables if you can


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup it sure is it looks nice, i did a super simple mod on mine (white tube sleeved on the stock one)


----------



## wthenshaw

On the subject of sealed loops, i have a H80, and i HATE the look of the tubing, the ridges look just doesnt feel right at all. how easy is it the replace the tubes and what would i need to replace ie, fitting and coolant


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do with my budget and very basic chassis + motherboard and a non-modular PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> In case you wondering, the red and blue are PEG cables for PCI-E GPU (not installed yet).


Update on mine.

After installing HD 7850 2GB and NF-F12 PWM (NF-B9 PWM still not installed neither is needed) - previously was running in passive mode:

[this picture was taken right after installing the GPU (without closing both side panels]




Excuse the dust and poor quality pictures.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> On the subject of sealed loops, i have a H80, and i HATE the look of the tubing, the ridges look just doesnt feel right at all. how easy is it the replace the tubes and what would i need to replace ie, fitting and coolant


You only need some zipties or barbs right size tubing and distilled water. Get something to do as reservoir or buy one (microres is very popular) to add the distiled water to the loop


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You only need some zipties or barbs right size tubing and distilled water. Get something to do as reservoir or buy one (microres is very popular) to add the distiled water to the loop


Would I not also need some form of biocide?


----------



## [CyGnus]

If it makes you feel better yes you can use some or use a little bit of alcohol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> If it makes you feel better yes you can use some or use a little bit of alcohol


Thanks for the help


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redleader1138*






definitely a 10/10 very nice


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


Thats gnarly! i love it


----------



## Airborn




----------



## Zeus

Here's my NAS. It's not the best cabling but it will do as the airflow & temps are good..

Before



After


----------



## Zeus

EDIT: opps... double post


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> because those are either 7970's or 680's


I have 7970's and it takes reg power


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> I have 7970's and it takes reg power


i know they take regular power but they 14 cables going to them and when you sleeve them individually thats alot of wires to tame


----------



## NeoReaper

My Cable Management inside a Case that was designed for cable management...


----------



## redleader1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> that's an easy 10/10 although if it were me id tighten the cables up a bit.
> the rig screams streamline so id think it would look better with clean flowing cables.
> also, + rep on your first post welcome to OCN for realz!


Thank you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> 
> definitely a 10/10 very nice


Thanks.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> My Cable Management inside a Case that was designed for cable management...


Dont blame the case.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Dont blame the case.


Touche


----------



## Hokies83

Haha Here is some pics of a new htpc im building in a mid towwer that has no behind the mb area....

Dub this build " Ghetto Build " I have about an Hour into it atm.... in a case with 0 cable mangt.....

It will look better when it is done maybe another hr on it..but waiting for gpus and ram to get here.

I have a Total of 548$ into this build...

It is an i5 3570k + Extreme 4

Xfire 7850s

4gb 1866mhz hyperx ram

Antec true power 1200 watt psu.

The case is about 10 years old..i ripped the 5.25 / HDD cages to promote better air flow which this old case almost had none.


----------



## ikem

got the rest done


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> got the rest done


Dayum! Sweet, man! 12/10

-kcco-


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> If it makes you feel better yes you can use some or use a little bit of alcohol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Would I not also need some form of biocide?


you can use PT nuke or a silver kill coil but whatever you do do *not* use alcohol, I repeat do not use alcohol!, almost all loops contain acrylic somewhere in it (usually the res) and alcohol will kill acrylic, it causes it to craze where you'll get cracks appearing all over it and it will most certainly start leaking. (Vinegar also does this to acrylic so never let either of those substances touch it)

I can't let a fellow watercooler kill his system like that


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> you can use PT nuke or a silver kill coil but whatever you do do *not* use alcohol, I repeat do not use alcohol!, almost all loops contain acrylic somewhere in it (usually the res) and alcohol will kill acrylic, it causes it to craze where you'll get cracks appearing all over it and it will most certainly start leaking. (Vinegar also does this to acrylic so never let either of those substances touch it)
> 
> I can't let a fellow watercooler kill his system like that


Thanks for that, I havent started it yet (Low funds)

When i do start howver, the fluid already in the H80,can i re use that? add to it etc? use a mixture of that and top it up with water?


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thanks for that, I havent started it yet (Low funds)
> 
> When i do start howver, the fluid already in the H80,can i re use that? add to it etc? use a mixture of that and top it up with water?


you could if you were really desperate but I wouldn't do it as some cooant will gunk up if you mix them, I would just get a premix for $15 that already has biocide and anti-corrosives (mayhems is my favourite) which you just dilute with distilled water or just fill your loop with distilled water and PT-nuke

before you assemble your loop you can clean out your parts with distilled water or diluted vinegar (except on nickel or acrylic), if you use vinegar be sure to rinse it out.


----------



## Speedster159

How about me?







Haha.. This is an el cheapo case not designed for cable management.




Horrid setup.. 0.0


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> you could if you were really desperate but I wouldn't do it as some cooant will gunk up if you mix them, I would just get a premix for $15 that already has biocide and anti-corrosives (mayhems is my favourite) which you just dilute with distilled water or just fill your loop with distilled water and PT-nuke
> 
> before you assemble your loop you can clean out your parts with distilled water or diluted vinegar (except on nickel or acrylic), if you use vinegar be sure to rinse it out.


Thanks for the advice, +rep


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, +rep


no worries, anytime mate


----------



## DiamondRyce

How did I do? Case is Cougar Spike


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiamondRyce*
> 
> How did I do? Case is Cougar Spike


8/10, move those cables in the HDD bay if you can


----------



## fakeblood

rating please

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC09758_zps3f2efb58.jpg.html

NB. sata cables have since been sleeved and top sata cable has been relocated to port 3


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> rating please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC09758_zps3f2efb58.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> NB. sata cables have since been sleeved and top sata cable has been relocated to port 3


OMG 10/10 easily, that's MDPC quality stuff you've got there. I would love to know how you made the midplate.

Also your GPU seems to be sagging a little


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> OMG 10/10 easily, that's MDPC quality stuff you've got there. I would love to know how you made the midplate.
> 
> Also your GPU seems to be sagging a little


I cheated and purchased my midplate from coldzero, dont have the tools or knowledge to make my own.

Yeah not much I can do about the GPU sag, might try pulling the cables a bit tighter might help


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> I cheated and purchased my midplate from coldzero, dont have the tools or knowledge to make my own.
> 
> Yeah not much I can do about the GPU sag, might try pulling the cables a bit tighter might help


fair enough, but still it's an awesome job, sorry to be a pest but your tubing bends are pretty tight (cpu to chipset) and I want to bend my tubing like that, did you just bend it or do something to it to get it that tight?


----------



## DiamondRyce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> 8/10, move those cables in the HDD bay if you can


Ok I wlll see what I can do.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> fair enough, but still it's an awesome job, sorry to be a pest but your tubing bends are pretty tight (cpu to chipset) and I want to bend my tubing like that, did you just bend it or do something to it to get it that tight?


I just bent it. It would kink if it were any closer I think, mainly due to 7/16-5/8 being rather thin walled. 3/8-5/8 would be sweet though.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> I just bent it. It would kink if it were any closer I think, mainly due to 7/16-5/8 being rather thin walled. 3/8-5/8 would be sweet though.


ahh that makes me feel confident about my tubing going from CPU to chipset but I have 3/8-5/8 so I should be fine thanks fakeblood


----------



## fakeblood

sweet! glad I could help


----------



## OIburnedit

One possibility is to move the video card up one slot. Then use a top hanging support for the card. Attach to back plate on card ??? Or move card to lower position the use an acryllic tube to hold up the card. The tube will also pick up some of the lighting from the mid panel.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OIburnedit*
> 
> One possibility is to move the video card up one slot. Then use a top hanging support for the card. Attach to back plate on card ??? Or move card to lower position the use an acryllic tube to hold up the card. The tube will also pick up some of the lighting from the mid panel.


unfortunately I cant run the GPU on the top (or bottom lol) slot due to not enough PCI slots on my back plate! I originally planned to run it in one of the lower slots but running the cables like I have not just didnt look right. Will tighten the cables today and see how much difference it makes.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Another work build. Apologies for the crappy camera phone pics.

Front


Back


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Another work build. Apologies for the crappy camera phone pics.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> Back


Gotta give that one a solid 8, very tidy considering what you had to work with. Is it possible to route the 24-pin any other way?


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Another work build. Apologies for the crappy camera phone pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> Back


Hello again Xyro,







It looks like you cant put anything behind the motherboard tray, that sucks, mayby you could try cutting out that indent along the top of it so you can pass cables from behind the motherboard tray to the PSU

EDIT: Theres no GPU?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Gotta give that one a solid 8, very tidy considering what you had to work with. Is it possible to route the 24-pin any other way?


Thanks! Sadly, that's really the only place I see that it can go. I'm open to suggestions, though! Keep in mind that these have to be *relatively* easy to replace parts in considering they are workstations to be sold to clients.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Hello again Xyro,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you cant put anything behind the motherboard tray, that sucks, mayby you could try cutting out that indent along the top of it so you can pass cables from behind the motherboard tray to the PSU
> 
> EDIT: Theres no GPU?


Howdy!







I like your thinking, though I unfortunately cannot do any custom casemods to these as they need to be easy to assemble and easily repairable should a component fail. And yeah, no GPU. It's got a 3570K as the CPU, the iGPU is adequate for workstation duties.


----------



## samehsameh

do me


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> do me


1/10 for going through the effort of taking a picture


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> do me


are you really that lazy that you cant just switch out your power supply?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> do me


I don't think the side panel is going to go back on the way you have it. Might want to install the PSU and see if it fits better.


----------



## SDBolts619

No changes, but better pictures...

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09468_zpsdbb4de77.jpg.html

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09536_zps3b80a848.jpg.html


----------



## samehsameh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> are you really that lazy that you cant just switch out your power supply?


It's going in my new computer I was just trying it out. I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I decided to start switching from the std psu cables to Alchemy Extensions ... ... It's a slow process due to stock in my country and also the cost (exchange rate kills me) but I have bought 3 of the 7 cables I will be replacing ...

I just received my order of Metal Bright so I can finally clean my Silver Arrow properly ...

(please ignore the poor quality pictures, they were resized for mms)

Before :



After :



Still going to replace the Front panel usb cable, 3x sata cables and maybe the front panel audio if I can find it


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> It's going in my new computer I was just trying it out. I wasn't being serious.


I knew you weren't being serious








Post pics when it's all cabled up properly! Are you planning on using corsairs PSU monitoring software? I've heard a lot of mixed opinions/reviews about it


----------



## HingedEmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redleader1138*


Looks pretty nice... if you could give us pictures of the sleeving from smaller distance so we will be able to see the details it would be awesome.
Btw, what motherboard is in the pics? i might be interested at one like this.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HingedEmu*
> 
> Looks pretty nice... if you could give us pictures of the sleeving from smaller distance so we will be able to see the details it would be awesome.
> Btw, what motherboard is in the pics? i might be interested at one like this.


I believe that is a Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4


----------



## samehsameh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I knew you weren't being serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics when it's all cabled up properly! Are you planning on using corsairs PSU monitoring software? I've heard a lot of mixed opinions/reviews about it


Yeah I plan on using corsair link, that's why I quickly wired it up in my current rig to see what its like. The software seemed fine to me, i was torture testing my 1100t and 6970 crossfire and it was pulling ~720W from the wall and out putting around 690W as the powersupply was getting hotter the efficiency was dropping which you would expect. Im guessing the figures are accurate to within 5%.

I've just started making my own custom length cables and individually sleeving them today, when I'm done I will post pics. Looking for at least an 8/10.


----------



## shadow water

so what do you guys rate my babe naked on my desk?


----------



## Katcilla

Been a long while since I last posted my PC in this thread, and I just redid my cables in favor of adding a shroud for my PSU and hard drives.

These are also my first outdoor photos of my PC and my first set of photos with a tripod, so hopefully they look nice!

So here we go, please rate and give me some feedback!




Spoiler: Tons more Photos!















Thanks!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*
> 
> This is funny... huge cables in a micro box are trouble to deal with.


THAT belongs here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/242346/worst-cable-management/30


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HingedEmu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redleader1138*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty nice... if you could give us pictures of the sleeving from smaller distance so we will be able to see the details it would be awesome.
> Btw, what motherboard is in the pics? i might be interested at one like this.
Click to expand...

8/10

front looks nice, back could habeen a tad cleaner/straighter


----------



## Baghi

Rerouted my PCI-E cable:


Rate please.


----------



## _REAPER_

I would have routed it straight across, and if you get sleeved cables then 8/10 but without sleeved cables then 6/10


----------



## Baghi

Straight means?


----------



## _REAPER_

Go through the hole that is straight across from the GPU not the one with the 24pin


----------



## Baghi

Alright thanks. I thought if they both come from the same direction will make it look more cleaner. Also, I'll happily take your 6/10 because I can't go through the hassle of sleeving since I've an absolute budget build, if I were to spend anything more I'd rather spend on a mousepad and a mouse as mine 2 year old already showing it's age.







Just wanted to make most out of what I already have, thus spend a little bit of time on the cable management.


----------



## _REAPER_

You did a good job with you cable management


----------



## neo0031

Had some time with a DSLR, as well as having done some (what is possible with my PSU) cable management with some new left-angle SATA cables.. Ghetto-ness all around. My cheap cheap rig in all her glory.












Go easy on me.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Had some time with a DSLR, as well as having done some (what is possible with my PSU) cable management with some new left-angle SATA cables.. Ghetto-ness all around. My cheap cheap rig in all her glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go easy on me.


Looks real tidy in there, gotta give it a good 8 for your efforts with the cable shroud and black tape for sleeving. I'd recommend pulling tight the USB and sound cables under the motherboard, and if possible rotating that top HDD or moving it down to where the other two are, unless you're set on your ghetto vibration damping.
Other than that, you've done real well with what you've got to work with!










...I got skipped? D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Been a long while since I last posted my PC in this thread, and I just redid my cables in favor of adding a shroud for my PSU and hard drives.
> 
> These are also my first outdoor photos of my PC and my first set of photos with a tripod, so hopefully they look nice!
> 
> So here we go, please rate and give me some feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tons more Photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CS14

Decided to re-do my cable management last night. Did the best I could but my case really does not offer much in terms of cable management.


----------



## kingchris

heres a pic of mine


----------



## _REAPER_

How did you do that ^^^^


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Looks real tidy in there, gotta give it a good 8 for your efforts with the cable shroud and black tape for sleeving. I'd recommend pulling tight the USB and sound cables under the motherboard, and if possible rotating that top HDD or moving it down to where the other two are, unless you're set on your ghetto vibration damping.
> Other than that, you've done real well with what you've got to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I got skipped? D:


I think I have to keep with the ghetto HDD suspension. The WD Caviar Black vibrates HARD in the actual drive cage. I could turn it around. I actually did, but will try again later. Thanks!

EDIT : Top HDD turned.









I love the coordination and the colour scheme on yours, as well as DAYUM it looks tidy! But I don't know how to rate....









And those thin wires!!!







They're safe... right?!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Decided to re-do my cable management last night. Did the best I could but my case really does not offer much in terms of cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I feel you man.... But in the ends it feels so accomplishing! Looks great man. (Dunno how to rate since I iz n00b too)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> How did you do that ^^^^


EL Wire I believe


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> How did you do that ^^^^


the cables or the EL wire..


----------



## .theMetal

Little different build here guys tell me what you think of my stuff in an SFF case:


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Little different build here guys tell me what you think of my stuff in an SFF case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm more impressed at how it all fits in such a small space.... and I want that card...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'm more impressed at how it all fits in such a small space.... and I want that card...


thanks, it was an adventure getting it all in here and getting the cables tamed


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'm more impressed at how it all fits in such a small space.... and I want that card...


I agree that looks nice like the matching GPU to the CPU cooler


----------



## neo0031

n00b question, did your colour that Phantek cooler yourself?


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> n00b question, did your colour that Phantek cooler yourself?


no they come in different colors


----------



## mru

Just for ref: Amazon UK in black, white, orange, red, and blue.
Mind you, there are two sizes 12 and 14cm (referring to the associated fan!).


----------



## neo0031

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Baskt_Case

I'll play. This is my first high(er) end build with a proper case. It's a real pain to route all the wiring on an H100i.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> I'll play. This is my first high(er) end build with a proper case. It's a real pain to route all the wiring on an H100i.


Looks pretty good, i have the same issue with my H70 its just a pain to make it look nice!


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> I'll play. This is my first high(er) end build with a proper case. It's a real pain to route all the wiring on an H100i.


Yeah I use one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-4-Pin-3-Pin-Splitter-Connection/dp/B007S3T4O0



I use one in my rig behind the H100 rad to hide all the fan wires it helps alot...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> No changes, but better pictures...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09468_zpsdbb4de77.jpg.html
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09536_zps3b80a848.jpg.html


Smashing, solid 8/10


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Yeah I use one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-4-Pin-3-Pin-Splitter-Connection/dp/B007S3T4O0


Why use a splitter on the H100*i* when the pump already lets me hook 4 fans directly to it. It came with 2 splitter cables and they are long enough to go behind the motherboard.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Smashing, solid 8/10


Grr. the picture didn't carry in the quote, and I'm too lazy to go get it.

If possible, I think that setup would be perfect if the rad could be turned around with the hoses on the other end. Right now, the "X" made with the hoses and cables is throwing off the Feng Shui.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> Why use a splitter on the H100*i* when the pump already lets me hook 4 fans directly to it. It came with 2 splitter cables and they are long enough to go behind the motherboard.


I have a Benchtable, even with the 2 spliter cables is still not easy to hide them, using this allows me to hide all of the cables, really makes my life easier since I have 10 fans on my Bench, even tho I don't need a fan controller since all my fans are 1000 rpm, but you can always plug the power molex to a fan controler.


----------



## fabulo19

Quote:


> So, here's my SG09, pretty damn good case, but fitting a full-sized ATX PSU and all of its cables in this tiny thing was a challenge, but let's take a tour of my build, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the cable management, which was a bit of a pain, took me a few hours to get it neatly organized. I also had to resort to using rubberbands instead of zipties as I'm simply too lazy to look for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how I routed the 8-pin and 3-pin.
> 
> Here's where the fun begins, an OC'd HD 7950 and a Core i3 2100. Hmm, just realized that the i3 really didn't sound as beastly as i originally intended, oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view w/o the panel
> 
> Front view w/o the panel
> 
> Another pic of the cable management
> 
> Front view, fully assembled
> 
> And the back of it
> 
> 
> So there you go, my little, tiny, cute gaming system, feedback is appreciated


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## mxfreek09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*






Have some components to go with your case. haha







. Id give it a 9/10


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


so good work on the cable management, however these cases these days make it so wasy to have so much space.. you need to have like 3 radiators and 2 reservoirs to fill up the space!


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> so good work on the cable management, however these cases these days make it so wasy to have so much space.. you need to have like 3 radiators and 2 reservoirs to fill up the space!


you sure about that?, this is a e-ATX/SSI case with a SSI EEB mobo in it!, very lacking in cable management unless i put weight on the back panel when trying to close it (Build is not complete obviously)
Im having to wedge things between the back panel and the 5.25 Bays


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> so good work on the cable management, however these cases these days make it so wasy to have so much space.. you need to have like 3 radiators and 2 reservoirs to fill up the space!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> so good work on the cable management, however these cases these days make it so wasy to have so much space.. you need to have like 3 radiators and 2 reservoirs to fill up the space!


or 2 pc's


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I'll be posting some new pics of my rig on Tuesday. Got a TJ08-E on it's way so I'll post them as soon as I have finished cabling it.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I'll be posting some new pics of my rig on Tuesday. Got a TJ08-E on it's way so I'll post them as soon as I have finished cabling it.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


It's because of you that I bought the case. Your build looks so good. Mine won't be anywhere near as good as yours but I'll do my best.

Congrats on the baby. My 3rd is due on 9th June but my kids are usually late.


----------



## d1nky




----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*


Solid 9.

Would bump it up to a 10 if you ran the I/O cables behind the mobo and hid the cables that you can see above the 24 pin (looks like they are actually behind the tray but still on view)

Nothing to do with cables but that cooler looks too shiny to be in there. Maybe go for a Red Megahalems which has a matt black top.


----------



## d1nky

it took me a while to handcraft those sleeved cables lol i understand about the I/O cables, before my psu was up the other way and there was space between board and psu but now there isnt.

the cables above the 24pin i put like that to match the 8pin opposite side otherwise theres a void of black

im planning on a watercooler tbh

but im impressed i got a 9 for my first ever mod









thanks


----------



## AlDyer

Is anyone going to rate him? I rated him personally on skype already since I know the guy. I know he is a rookie , but atleast let him know your rating, don't be mean only because he doesn't have many posts guys










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> So, here's my SG09, pretty damn good case, but fitting a full-sized ATX PSU and all of its cables in this tiny thing was a challenge, but let's take a tour of my build, shall we?
> 
> Here you can see the cable management, which was a bit of a pain, took me a few hours to get it neatly organized. I also had to resort to using rubberbands instead of zipties as I'm simply too lazy to look for them
> 
> Here's how I routed the 8-pin and 3-pin.
> 
> Here's where the fun begins, an OC'd HD 7950 and a Core i3 2100. Hmm, just realized that the i3 really didn't sound as beastly as i originally intended, oh well
> 
> Back view w/o the panel
> 
> Front view w/o the panel
> 
> Another pic of the cable management
> 
> Front view, fully assembled
> 
> And the back of it
> 
> So there you go, my little, tiny, cute gaming system, feedback is appreciated






EDIT: Apparently quoting a quoted post doesn't work


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Is anyone going to rate him? I rated him personally on skype already since I know the guy. I know he is a rookie , but atleast let him know your rating, don't be mean only because he doesn't have many posts guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's my SG09, pretty damn good case, but fitting a full-sized ATX PSU and all of its cables in this tiny thing was a challenge, but let's take a tour of my build, shall we?
> 
> Here you can see the cable management, which was a bit of a pain, took me a few hours to get it neatly organized. I also had to resort to using rubberbands instead of zipties as I'm simply too lazy to look for them
> 
> Here's how I routed the 8-pin and 3-pin.
> 
> Here's where the fun begins, an OC'd HD 7950 and a Core i3 2100. Hmm, just realized that the i3 really didn't sound as beastly as i originally intended, oh well
> 
> Back view w/o the panel
> 
> Front view w/o the panel
> 
> Another pic of the cable management
> 
> Front view, fully assembled
> 
> And the back of it
> 
> So there you go, my little, tiny, cute gaming system, feedback is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Apparently quoting a quoted post doesn't work
Click to expand...

The case is pretty small and looks kind of hard to deal with but it's still a bit messy to me. I'd give it a 7/10 and that's being generous. With my build, I still rate it an 8.5 because of the small things that bother me. I don't like the fact that the 24-pin and the GPU cable is out there in the open. Also the case cables on the bottom not tightened enough. But it's pretty good for a normal build.

Also, I wouldn't say people skipped it because it was bad or because he was new, people normally skip the ones that look normal. Like me, I only rate the extremely good, eye popping, or ridiculously awful.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The case is pretty small and looks kind of hard to deal with but it's still a bit messy to me. I'd give it a 7/10 and that's being generous. With my build, I still rate it an 8.5 because of the small things that bother me. I don't like the fact that the 24-pin and the GPU cable is out there in the open. Also the case cables on the bottom not tightened enough. But it's pretty good for a normal build.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't say people skipped it because it was bad or because he was new, people normally skip the ones that look normal. Like me, I only rate the extremely good, eye popping, or ridiculously awful.


Yeah I see the same faults, you can see that he is doing serious cable management for the first time, but not too shabby IMO. He did a decent job with what he had


----------



## fabulo19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The case is pretty small and looks kind of hard to deal with but it's still a bit messy to me. I'd give it a 7/10 and that's being generous. With my build, I still rate it an 8.5 because of the small things that bother me. I don't like the fact that the 24-pin and the GPU cable is out there in the open. Also the case cables on the bottom not tightened enough. But it's pretty good for a normal build.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't say people skipped it because it was bad or because he was new, people normally skip the ones that look normal. Like me, I only rate the extremely good, eye popping, or ridiculously awful.


Thanks for the feedback








I've been looking at some sleeved extensions for the 8-pin, 24-pin, pci-e cables and some sleeving for the IO connectors








I'll update my post when I have the money to get the things I mentioned.


----------



## golfergolfer

I guess it doesnt really count yet but I would like to get some first impressions on what people think













Build Log --> [Build Log] C O M P A C T - S P L A S H - 0 0 8 ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I guess it doesnt really count yet but *I would like to get some first impressions on what people think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*** man?


----------



## AlDyer

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I guess it doesnt really count yet but I would like to get some first impressions on what people think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log --> [Build Log] C O M P A C T - S P L A S H - 0 0 8 ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)





How should I react? Beatiful ghetto-mounting skills !!!! Isn't it a bit hard to play games with a PSU in your other hand?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> How should I react? Beatiful ghetto-mounting skills !!!! Isn't it a bit hard to play games with a PSU in your other hand?


Not sure if sarcasm


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*


So dark, ominous, and cool. I don't know what to pick apart about it. I am going for a 9-9.5/10.


----------



## d1nky

I cant believe the comments im getting on my first ever mod!









this was it before.... probably rated at about 2/10 lol


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> *** man?


lololol I hope thats a good *** man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> How should I react? Beatiful ghetto-mounting skills !!!! Isn't it a bit hard to play games with a PSU in your other hand?


You know it is a little hard to play like this and my components get a little hot as I only have one tube hooked up in watercooling but I was going for the open air concept where the parts just kinda do what they want. My hand is getting sore now I am gonna have to put it down and take a break








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Not sure if sarcasm


Thanks for the sub









It isnt much right now but once I get the case in I will be sure to post here again to get a true rating


----------



## fabulo19

So, I fixed some of the things Swag talked about and it turned out a lot nicer


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabulo19*
> 
> So, I fixed some of the things Swag talked about and it turned out a lot nicer


Huge improvement. I like the fact that you routed the CPU power cable out of the face of the motherboard and through the back. The case cables at the bottom, you could probably route those through the back of the motherboard and it will give you a cleaner look. Sleeved cables are another way to make your build look better. If the back is already filled, which I doubt, all you can do is get shorter cables for a snugger fit and/or sleeved cables.









EDIT: People must be sick seeing my build here but here is what it looks like with the motherboard cables routed through the back:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fabulo19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Huge improvement. I like the fact that you routed the CPU power cable out of the face of the motherboard and through the back. The case cables at the bottom, you could probably route those through the back of the motherboard and it will give you a cleaner look. Sleeved cables are another way to make your build look better. If the back is already filled, which I doubt, all you can do is get shorter cables for a snugger fit and/or sleeved cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: People must be sick seeing my build here but here is what it looks like with the motherboard cables routed through the back:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you! It took me some time to figure out what to do with the 8-pin, this case is kind of odd when it comes to cable management, you have to think a bit differently









Also, did u notice my super-ghetto sleeving on the dual molex to 8-pin pci-e adapter, had to use ducttape









PS. HOLY CRAP, love your build, wish I had the money to get such nice components


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabulo19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Huge improvement. I like the fact that you routed the CPU power cable out of the face of the motherboard and through the back. The case cables at the bottom, you could probably route those through the back of the motherboard and it will give you a cleaner look. Sleeved cables are another way to make your build look better. If the back is already filled, which I doubt, all you can do is get shorter cables for a snugger fit and/or sleeved cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: People must be sick seeing my build here but here is what it looks like with the motherboard cables routed through the back:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It took me some time to figure out what to do with the 8-pin, this case is kind of odd when it comes to cable management, you have to think a bit differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, did u notice my super-ghetto sleeving on the dual molex to 8-pin pci-e adapter, had to use ducttape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. HOLY CRAP, love your build, wish I had the money to get such nice components
Click to expand...

Yea I saw it a bit but a lot of people do it so I figured you wanted to do the same. It is a nice improvement from your original picture. A whole lot cleaner.

My entire build didn't cost me too much. Considering I got the H100i for free from my dad's boss (for helping set up VOIP around their office). The entire build cost slightly above $1000, I think about $1050. Just look out for sales and take time upgrading it (Christmas sales are the best) and it'll reach it.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Rate my recent build please. It's a Silverstone TJ08B-E (mATX) case, first mATX build for me. I spent a few hours on cable management; had to get creative. Note the location of the SSD's.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/8755790607/
i7 3770k/GTX 690 Build by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/8756912728/
i7 3770k/GTX 690 Build by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## carmal

Hello....just bought a new case....feel free to rate my new cable management























Old one..HAF 912 ADV.







New One..Corsair 600T White..


----------



## mru

Carmal
(Like the carpet!)

Nice work on the Corsair! 8.5/10 from me.

Suggestions:
1. clean up the hard drive cables; move the hard drives to the lower cage for better heat dissipation.
1.a. if you move the hard drives, you could remove the middle drive cage for better airflow to your GPUs
2. Run the power of the lower GPU to its own tray opening.
2.a. Alternatively (my favorite!) run both GPU cables from the top of the card straight down to the power supply. But this only makes sense if you make a custom length cable with right angle connectors to the cards.


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Carmal
> (Like the carpet!)
> 
> Nice work on the Corsair! 8.5/10 from me.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 1. clean up the hard drive cables; move the hard drives to the lower cage for better heat dissipation.
> 1.a. if you move the hard drives, you could remove the middle drive cage for better airflow to your GPUs
> 2. Run the power of the lower GPU to its own tray opening.
> 2.a. Alternatively (my favorite!) run both GPU cables from the top of the card straight down to the power supply. But this only makes sense if you make a custom length cable with right angle connectors to the cards.


Thanks mate....and superb suggestions......


----------



## fabulo19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea I saw it a bit but a lot of people do it so I figured you wanted to do the same. It is a nice improvement from your original picture. A whole lot cleaner.
> 
> My entire build didn't cost me too much. Considering I got the H100i for free from my dad's boss (for helping set up VOIP around their office). The entire build cost slightly above $1000, I think about $1050. Just look out for sales and take time upgrading it (Christmas sales are the best) and it'll reach it.


Heh, wish I was less spontaneous than you with my purchases, allthough I did get my ram while it was still a complete steal








Getting some money from a job I'm doing for the company my dad is working at, so you might see some more pics of this build soon









Also, thanks for the feedback and tips, it really made it 10x better!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

The Corsair build looks good, very tidy, but the Coolmaster is a little messier. The red fan cabels in the middle of the board kind of stick out. Maybe get some Molex converters and run them directly to the PSU?


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Rate my recent build please. It's a Silverstone TJ08B-E (mATX) case, first mATX build for me. I spent a few hours on cable management; had to get creative. Note the location of the SSD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hidden
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/8755790607/
> i7 3770k/GTX 690 Build by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/8756912728/
> i7 3770k/GTX 690 Build by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


Nice work on the mATX build!! They cannot be easy to do. On the SSDs, you going to do velcro or double sided tape?

Otherwise, I would say that is super clean for the size and deserves a 9/10. (the black tape I would change and about the only thing I can pick out about it.


----------



## Solonowarion

Still a work in progress till I get the acrylic bent and installed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1334522/build-log-vanilla-royale-another-600t/190#post_20008945

Build log if anyone interested.


----------



## KyleMart06

Oh good gracious that looks nice. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice work on the mATX build!! They cannot be easy to do. On the SSDs, you going to do velcro or double sided tape?
> 
> Otherwise, I would say that is super clean for the size and deserves a 9/10. (the black tape I would change and about the only thing I can pick out about it.


Probably double-sided tape. I definitely don't plan to leave the electrical tape. It leaves some nasty residue. Double-sided tape was the one thing I forgot to buy, and I was nearly finished with the build, so I said screw it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Still a work in progress till I get the acrylic bent and installed.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1334522/build-log-vanilla-royale-another-600t/190#post_20008945
> 
> Build log if anyone interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, wish I had the time/patience to sleeve all my cables the same color.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Looks great, wish I had the time/patience to sleeve all my cables the same color.


I painted these. They were different colors but didnt want to re sleeve them all.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I painted these. They were different colors but didnt want to re sleeve them all.


What paint did you use?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> What paint did you use?


rustoleum primer gray. I love this color.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Painter-s-Touch-2X-12-oz-Flat-Gray-Primer-General-Purpose-Spray-Paint-249088/100670412#.UZvkULXvt2M


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Wow, I better jot that down in my mess of future mod ideas...painting sleeved cables...never would have guessed they were painted at all. Looks great *Solonowarion*!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Wow, I better jot that down in my mess of future mod ideas...painting sleeved cables...never would have guessed they were painted at all. Looks great *Solonowarion*!


^this


----------



## OCT23JNR

Here's my recently acquired PC setup: SPECs are below the images...
http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/O...e-402d-a629-5cd553c3f16b_zps3f98066c.jpg.htmlhttp://s1082.photobucket.com/user/O...3-4020-a5a1-8e490899f46d_zps91a06c08.jpg.htmlhttp://s1082.photobucket.com/user/O...c-4195-a2bd-b9bf5d85fab1_zps21ff2d6b.jpg.html

Intel Core i7 3930K | ASRock X79 Extreme 11 Motherboard | EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB FTW+ with Backplate | Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M2A2133C10 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 | Corsair AX1200 Gold Power Supply | Western Digital WD Blue WD10JPVT 1TB | Corsair Hydro Series H80i CPU Cooler | LG BH16NS40 16X BD-R Blu-ray Writer OEM | Thermaltake Armor Revo Black Full Tower Case | 24' HP 2511 Series Wide 1080P LCD Monitor | Samsung 55' UA55ES8000M LED LCD 1080P TV


----------



## AlDyer

Very nice looking build









9.5/10


----------



## ixsis

OCT23JNR, looks very nice but I may need to award you with the most overkill PSU I've seen in a while


----------



## GoneTomorrow

@OCT23JNR: 9/10, very tidy. One small suggestion: try binding together the SATA cables that are visible with electrical tape. That way it looks even cleaner.


----------



## OCT23JNR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> OCT23JNR, looks very nice but I may need to award you with the most overkill PSU I've seen in a while


You're probably right. Duly noted







... Don't know whether it was naive of me but the idea behind it is that I have intentions of adding multiple GPU's in the near future.


----------



## OCT23JNR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> @OCT23JNR: 9/10, very tidy. One small suggestion: try binding together the SATA cables that are visible with electrical tape. That way it looks even cleaner.


It all depends, would you add at least .5 to your original rating


----------



## DMT94

Any input would be appreciated, although moving to a Cosmos 2 tomorrow


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Any input would be appreciated, although moving to a Cosmos 2 tomorrow


9.5 out of 10 from me. It is just that cable going across the psu cover. Other than that it is pretty much perfect.


----------



## Velanoris

Here's my rig


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velanoris*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my rig


so much red!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Any input would be appreciated, although moving to a Cosmos 2 tomorrow


Not normally a fan of blue builds but this one is really nice... my only recommendation would be to fix the cable in the front I think it is your lights you can hide it better and since you have the blue fan up top I think it would look much better if that cable was not visible


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just swapped over to a TJ08-E from an R4.



Excuse the cable tied fans on the D14, lost the clips ages ago.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velanoris*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my rig


Would have to go for a 5/10. Cables are the main thing. Routing them in a manor that is more organized. Looks like the PSU could be turned over so the cables are closer to the mother board and make it easier to route them. I guess that depends though if there is hole on the bottom to do that or not for the fan sake..


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Just swapped over to a TJ08-E from an R4.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the cable tied fans on the D14, lost the clips ages ago.


I approve









What does the backside look like though?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I approve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the backside look like though?


Yay approval. Thanks.

I'll post a pic in a bit just for you MA


----------



## MetallicAcid

Cheers mate. Front view gets a 10/10 from me.


----------



## DMT94

Hey guys, just moved from my Tempest EVO into a Cosmos 2!

Before:

After:


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Hey guys, just moved from my Tempest EVO into a Cosmos 2!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Looks good. Cases make a HUGE difference.


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Looks good. Cases make a HUGE difference.


Should read, 'HUGE cases make a HUGE difference.'









I had a Cosmos before my RV02 - those things are monstrous. I read reviews on the RV02 saying how big they are, but it's small stuff compared to the Cosmos.

Great job of cabling DTM94 - 9.75/10 for me. The only thing I might do would be to get those fan cables going to the door fans a bit tighter - use some clips or similar. Quick work too on the changeover to the new case.


----------



## BradleyW

I was going to buy that COSMOS II but the clearance from the top of the MB to the top of the case is extremely limited for those with high VRM sinks on the mobo.
Please rate:


----------



## KyleMart06

That case is HUGE.









I would say a 8.5 out of 10. for such a big case I am seeing some wires in the upper right corner that are sticking out/showing. Also PSU cables for the GPUs could be cleaned up or re-routed.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I was going to buy that COSMOS II but the clearance from the top of the MB to the top of the case is extremely limited for those with high VRM sinks on the mobo.
> Please rate:


Yeah I mean I can fit an RX360 with push/pull in my 800D.

From what I have seen, the Cosmos II has problems with even thin rads like the H100's.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I mean I can fit an RX360 with push/pull in my 800D.
> 
> From what I have seen, the Cosmos II has problems with even thin rads like the H100's.


This is true and this is also the reason why I did not buy it. It is not the case for me. Let us hope they make a revised version to fix the poor clearance.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I mean I can fit an RX360 with push/pull in my 800D.
> 
> From what I have seen, the Cosmos II has problems with even thin rads like the H100's.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true and this is also the reason why I did not buy it. It is not the case for me. Let us hope they make a revised version to fix the poor clearance.
Click to expand...

Also for the price they are asking, and no window... ugh.

Won't deny it looks nice, but it just doesn't feel like they really thought it through - rather just remade the original Cosmos with nicer metals and some standard features of cases today.


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Looks good. Cases make a HUGE difference.


Thank you







and haha that is true!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Should read, 'HUGE cases make a HUGE difference.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Cosmos before my RV02 - those things are monstrous. I read reviews on the RV02 saying how big they are, but it's small stuff compared to the Cosmos.
> 
> Great job of cabling DTM94 - 9.75/10 for me. The only thing I might do would be to get those fan cables going to the door fans a bit tighter - use some clips or similar. Quick work too on the changeover to the new case.


They are absolutely huge, it makes my TV look small... Love the case though - will eventually get a window for it, but not too fussed at the moment








Thanks for the feedback, they are tied up, and I can't find a way to tie them to the door, I'll have a look see if I have any sticky clips left from the build!


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Hey guys, just moved from my Tempest EVO into a Cosmos 2!
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:


9.5/10

Very, very well done! Not a huge fan of blue builds as they're usually over-done, but I like the shade of yours (except for the RAM, which doesn't quite match). Also, normally I HATE anything but WHITE LED's, yet somehow you managed to get your Blue ones looking fantastic, and unlike 99.9% of other LED-laden builds, yours doesn't appear "washed out" at all!

Just a suggestion, but have you considered using a piece of plexiglass/aluminum/acrylic (whatever you used for the "Cable Hider" in your Tempest EVO) to cover up the visible drive cages in the Cosmos II? I think that would look great, especially if you can continue with the Carbon Fiber (or whatever film type you prefer, but you seem to like CF) subtly throughout the rest of the case, such as your already-done (and excellent looking) Cross-Fire Bridge.

Maybe it's just me, but the thing that really pops out at me from your build (aside from the very well done cable management), is that your graphics cards have decided to "lean back"







I'm just OCD, but if it were me, I'd probably either order (possibly custom) or make my own backplates for the cards, ones that actually attach to the rear "I/O" shield and provide support for the cards. In fact, I think it would look sweet if you could somehow manage to have the backplates be a solid piece of metal or acrylic, and then have them come down over the side (a clean 90 degree bend) and there have it go from solid sheet of whatever to Modder's Mesh, painted a dark blue or even a gunmetal color (or black), which would cover the sides of each cards without completely blocking them, and then another 90 degree bend and run either an inch or so across the "bottom" of the card before stopping, or even all the way across with a cutout for the fan.

Anyway, just a few thoughts of my own.

Really, it looks great!


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> 9.5/10
> 
> Very, very well done! Not a huge fan of blue builds as they're usually over-done, but I like the shade of yours (except for the RAM, which doesn't quite match). Also, normally I HATE anything but WHITE LED's, yet somehow you managed to get your Blue ones looking fantastic, and unlike 99.9% of other LED-laden builds, yours doesn't appear "washed out" at all!
> 
> Just a suggestion, but have you considered using a piece of plexiglass/aluminum/acrylic (whatever you used for the "Cable Hider" in your Tempest EVO) to cover up the visible drive cages in the Cosmos II? I think that would look great, especially if you can continue with the Carbon Fiber (or whatever film type you prefer, but you seem to like CF) subtly throughout the rest of the case, such as your already-done (and excellent looking) Cross-Fire Bridge.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but the thing that really pops out at me from your build (aside from the very well done cable management), is that your graphics cards have decided to "lean back"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just OCD, but if it were me, I'd probably either order (possibly custom) or make my own backplates for the cards, ones that actually attach to the rear "I/O" shield and provide support for the cards. In fact, I think it would look sweet if you could somehow manage to have the backplates be a solid piece of metal or acrylic, and then have them come down over the side (a clean 90 degree bend) and there have it go from solid sheet of whatever to Modder's Mesh, painted a dark blue or even a gunmetal color (or black), which would cover the sides of each cards without completely blocking them, and then another 90 degree bend and run either an inch or so across the "bottom" of the card before stopping, or even all the way across with a cutout for the fan.
> 
> Anyway, just a few thoughts of my own.
> 
> Really, it looks great!


Cheers for the super high score! haha I straightened out the GPU's and am thinking of the other things you said and how to possibly do them








Here's some updated pictures








Sorry about the LED glare, my phone wasn't liking the lighting this time







EDIT: Got rid of the LED glare!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Cheers for the super high score! haha I straightened out the GPU's and am thinking of the other things you said and how to possibly do them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some updated pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the LED glare, my phone wasn't liking the lighting this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Got rid of the LED glare!


Looks good to me do you have a pic of the back?


----------



## mill0r

Thanks for rating!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mill0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for rating!


I can't really find anything wrong from that build 10/10. Picture quality could be better so I could see all the cables properly, but from what I can see that is perfect


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I can't really find anything wrong from that build 10/10. Picture quality could be better so I could see all the cables properly, but from what I can see that is perfect


sata cable isn't straight


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Cheers for the super high score! haha I straightened out the GPU's and am thinking of the other things you said and how to possibly do them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some updated pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the LED glare, my phone wasn't liking the lighting this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Got rid of the LED glare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that looks fantastic! Probably the best GPU stand/support I've ever seen; can't even tell it's there unless you're looking, but once you do see it, it only ADDS to the visual appeal of the case









Now you get a 10/10 from me !


----------



## mill0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I can't really find anything wrong from that build 10/10. Picture quality could be better so I could see all the cables properly, but from what I can see that is perfect


Thank you!









I tried to take some better pictures to show you some more details (including the backside):




I don't like the gap below the fan controller, so maybe I'll add a bay cover..



Of course, with only two HDD's and one GPU, cable management wasn't that hard.. but still it took me some time


----------



## _REAPER_

I like your CPU cooler it goes well with your build 10/10


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mill0r*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to take some better pictures to show you some more details (including the backside):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the gap below the fan controller, so maybe I'll add a bay cover..
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, with only two HDD's and one GPU, cable management wasn't that hard.. but still it took me some time


Excellent you definitely deserve the 10/10 rating, because honestly you have done all you can and more








Even the cable management on the back is beautiful, this is truly an example to follow


----------



## PCunicorn

mill0r gets a 10/10 from me, that is some of the best cable managment I have ever seen.


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Looks good to me do you have a pic of the back?


Nope, but trust me you don't want to see haha it's the biggest rats nest you will ever see, that's the problem when you add more and more stuff








I'll probably take one of the back when I get my second SSD for RAID and cleaned it up a little bit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Wow, that looks fantastic! Probably the best GPU stand/support I've ever seen; can't even tell it's there unless you're looking, but once you do see it, it only ADDS to the visual appeal of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you get a 10/10 from me !


Thank you! I try


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I approve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the backside look like though?


Sorry I've taken so long to take a pic of the back, was waiting for the fan controller to turn up.


----------



## AlDyer

Here is mine, but I warn you it is not finished yet, not even close. Finally have all my components now I just have to finish the looks


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Here is mine, but I warn you it is not finished yet, not even close. Finally have all my components now I just have to finish the looks


That's some serious GPU sag, get it propped before it rips out your PCIe port


----------



## AlDyer

Nope that is just how the mk-26 works







. The right side fan on it is a bit loose fom the bottom tho

Edit: I see what you mean now, it is a mix of the angle of the pic, the fan being loose from the bottom and actual sag. But I will try to fix that too...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Here is mine, but I warn you it is not finished yet, not even close. Finally have all my components now I just have to finish the looks


I was thinking of putting my sp 120's onto my GPU's just like you have done. How did you attach the fans and would it work well with crossfire?


----------



## untitled

Any thoughts on mine?







Anything I can Improve on?


----------



## NeoReaper

8/10 Cause some of those loose cables at the bottom.


----------



## AlDyer

I have an aftermarket gpu heatsink and it came with fan mounting clips, which I used for mounting the corsair 140 mm fans. The cooler is a mk-26, which is the biggest one on the market I believe.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> 8/10 Cause some of those loose cables at the bottom.


The one cable hanging is fan control for the fan on my side panel.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> The one cable hanging is fan control for the fan on my side panel.


Nah, he meant the bottom mobo cables, from the front i/o panel. You can run those behind the mobo, thru the cpu cutout.

Other than that, I'd say 9.5/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mill0r*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to take some better pictures to show you some more details (including the backside):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the gap below the fan controller, so maybe I'll add a bay cover..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, with only two HDD's and one GPU, cable management wasn't that hard.. but still it took me some time


Can't find anything to really pick on, super clean 10/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Here is mine, but I warn you it is not finished yet, not even close. Finally have all my components now I just have to finish the looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean, 9/10 because of the stray wires coming off the front fans...and also the wires coming from the front I/O....would be nice if you could hide them some how.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Any thoughts on mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I can Improve on?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Again real clean....I would say again about 9/10 just because of some stray wires at the bottom.


----------



## oxygen200000

New PC case. Silverstone TJ04-E.


----------



## Tabinhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxygen200000*
> 
> New PC case. Silverstone TJ04-E.


Really nice

I would say 9.5/10

Love the way you kept those SATA cables clean, although using alot of them.
The only thing you can improve is getting those cables sleeved.

By the way, why are you using passive cooling?


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Really nice
> 
> I would say 9.5/10
> 
> Love the way you kept those SATA cables clean, although using alot of them.
> The only thing you can improve is getting those cables sleeved.
> 
> By the way, why are you using passive cooling?


my guess is noise & he made not be overclocking enough where his core 2 duo's TDP is high enough that he really needs it.

at any rate, good job man! thats a 10/10.
great job on managing the sata cables the best you could!


----------



## OverSightX

Heres another version in a new case for me. What you guys think?


























My Note2


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Heres another version in a new case for me. What you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Note2


really nice man! thats a 10/10 but if it were me i would route the gpu cables to the grommet on the right.
also, i would have only sleeved black and red but none-the-less a great build!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxygen200000*
> 
> New PC case. Silverstone TJ04-E.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would imagine that's one super quiet rig...nice job managing those cables. 10/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Heres another version in a new case for me. What you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Note2


Good job. 9/10 because the cables going to the cards look like they could be tightened up.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Maximum points oxygen!!!! Super tidy and well planned. Are you a network technician or electrician by any chance?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxygen200000*
> 
> New PC case. Silverstone TJ04-E.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You win.

only thing that would make it look cleaner is if the sata cables were black, but regardless its a 10


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You win.
> 
> only thing that would make it look cleaner is if the sata cables were black, but regardless its a 10


If only he had an MSI Xpower mobo and 680 Lightning...


----------



## oxygen200000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> my guess is noise & he made not be overclocking enough where his core 2 duo's TDP is high enough that he really needs it.


Oops...I've forgot to update my components list I did it now...


----------



## [CyGnus]

New Rig


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> New Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


simply neat and tidy








10/10


----------



## GoLDii3

Little update.


----------



## johnvosh

Let me know what I could improve on...

Old Ivy Bridge system...



New Haswell system... Can't really change how the power cable is for the drives as the connectors are upside down on the cable for this PSU.


----------



## Cupa

My first rig the Entertainer. Got lazy in the left corner of the back panel. I could zip tie the fan controller cables and sata power, but If I move fans or add storage I would have to undo them.

Front:


Back:


----------



## [CyGnus]

Cupa that looks pretty nice and clean 10/10


----------



## rainger2

Put together a new computer for myself finally. Haven't upgraded since 2007 (an e8500 and gtx280 lol). I'm really happy with how it turned out (except for the one sata data and power cable - it wasn't long enough to fit in with the rest). Sorry for the terrible phone pictures, but I don't have a dslr









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrYakuZa




----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> New Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 - If you could I would pull the cables / group them up a bit better out of the PSU. It is quite good though so not the biggest problem. The cables from the CPU cooler could maybe be tucked in a little bit better just so that you cannot see it as much and the 24 pin could be a bit more hidden as well. Overall very nice just tighten things up a little








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Little update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10 I love it! The sleeved cables look great (extensions?) but I would clean up the ones down by the header area at the bottom of the mobo and the CPU one at the top of the board as well. I love that motherboard :3 I think the GPU is a little thirsty







Really nice though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Let me know what I could improve on...
> 
> Old Ivy Bridge system...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Haswell system... Can't really change how the power cable is for the drives as the connectors are upside down on the cable for this PSU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10 Aside from the cables showing for the drives everything else is as tight and clean as can be! If you got your cables sleeved and kept it this way it is an easy 10/10!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cupa*
> 
> My first rig the Entertainer. Got lazy in the left corner of the back panel. I could zip tie the fan controller cables and sata power, but If I move fans or add storage I would have to undo them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> Back:


9.5/10 Just like johnvosh's all your cables are super well done all I would say to do is get a little bit of sleeving for that 10/10 but It is not even needed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainger2*
> 
> Put together a new computer for myself finally. Haven't upgraded since 2007 (an e8500 and gtx280 lol). I'm really happy with how it turned out (except for the one sata data and power cable - it wasn't long enough to fit in with the rest). Sorry for the terrible phone pictures, but I don't have a dslr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.5/10 All these rigs are so well done! Not much to say about them basically the same as above! But on another note Welcome to OCN and thanks for making "rate my cables" your first place to post in! Hopefully you enjoy your time here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrYakuZa*


10/10 I dont normally give perfect when I rate rigs but I love this! Most of the time I go for really clean and streamline cables but I really like how these ones flow around each other! I love how they wrap around the res as well. these bamboos are getting all artsy as well except (not sure if you did or not) cut back on some of the editing your bamboo is sooo green







Or i just havent seen bamboo for a while

This wraps up my long rating post


----------



## lagittaja

How about that

I'm too lazy to go and rotate that front fan 90* so the cable would be hidden better.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> How about that
> 
> I'm too lazy to go and rotate that front fan 90* so the cable would be hidden better.


i would say an 8/10 for what you can do with that case, hiding that orange cable is the only thing i would like to see


----------



## lagittaja

Might as well show my main rig, got a new PSU for it as well. Someday when I'm bored I'll grab my dremel and make some holes to the MB tray for those cables at the top so I can route them through the back.





Spoiler: Before


----------



## Rangerjr1

Its my rigs pictures, i cant upload it here for some reason.


----------



## Rangerjr1

...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Should work now...


----------



## golfergolfer

Was using post to help Rangerjr1


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> 
> This one ? ^


Its the one i use as a rig pic.


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## THC Butterz

cant get a good pic of the inside due to current lighting conditions, but heres what I did last night.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> cant get a good pic of the inside due to current lighting conditions, but heres what I did last night.


You didnt rate my pc....


----------



## lagittaja

You didn't rate mine lol. P.S. It looks good but can't really rate since it's not inside a regular case


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## jd2195

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


9/10. Could have used the dust a bit better to hide the cables but did a pretty good job covering most of them


----------



## Pebruska

Dear god! What in the name of all that is good!?








How is that still running?


----------



## d1nky

i just wee'd a lil


----------



## shadow water

dont even bother cleaning it just kill it with fire.


----------



## d1nky

enter it in mod of the month lol


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> Code:


9/10. Could have used the dust a bit better to hide the cables but did a pretty good job covering most of them


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> enter it in mod of the month lol


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Hahah! So that's your sig rig, right?


----------



## conwa

Just received my first high end gpu.
Still in progress, but here is a first impression.


----------



## PCModderMike

Put a build together for my brother in law...turned out pretty good I think.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Put a build together for my brother in law...turned out pretty good I think.


Very clean! I'd say 9.5/10, you should reroute the black cables above the 24-pin. Maybe run them through a hole in the drive bays.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Put a build together for my brother in law...turned out pretty good I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> *snip*


Great work Mike. The middle photo was the best of the 3. 10/10.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Very clean! I'd say 9.5/10, you should reroute the black cables above the 24-pin. Maybe run them through a hole in the drive bays.


Thanks. Yea good idea. Probably would have tried a different route for those cables if it had been my personal build....for him though, oh well.







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Great work Mike. The middle photo was the best of the 3. 10/10.


Thanks!


----------



## NoodleGTS

Super clean, Mike. 10/10

What about mine?


G]


----------



## Swag

Evolution of Swag's Venus (Cable management improves overtime):
Early 2012:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Mid-Late 2012:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2013:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Rate the 2013 one, I changed the fan/case cables a bit around.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Super clean, Mike. 10/10
> 
> What about mine?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]


Very clean. 9/10
I just think since you have a single sleeved extension for the 24 pin, you should also have some for the GPU cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Evolution of Swag's Venus (Cable management improves overtime):
> Early 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-Late 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate the 2013 one, I changed the fan/case cables a bit around.


Can't see anything to pick on at all. Super clean. 10/10


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I just think since you have a single sleeved extension for the 24 pin, you should also have some for the GPU cables.


I just bought some yesterday


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> I just bought some yesterday


Oh, cool.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Evolution of Swag's Venus (Cable management improves overtime):
> Early 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-Late 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate the 2013 one, I changed the fan/case cables a bit around.


Show us the backside - is it possible to rate a negative, to encourage you to show some cabling ? Nice tucking away of the front fans cabling, nowhere to be seen !
How did you get your 24 pin psu side connection moved to the left side of the psu ? At least, that's the way I see it from mid-2012 to 2013 pix. You didn't change your psu's orientation. Generally, those 24 pin connections are on the right side of the psu, inside.

10/10 and then some


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Evolution of Swag's Venus (Cable management improves overtime):
> Early 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-Late 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate the 2013 one, I changed the fan/case cables a bit around.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the backside - is it possible to rate a negative, to encourage you to show some cabling ? Nice tucking away of the front fans cabling, nowhere to be seen !
> How did you get your 24 pin psu side connection moved to the left side of the psu ? At least, that's the way I see it from mid-2012 to 2013 pix. You didn't change your psu's orientation. Generally, those 24 pin connections are on the right side of the psu, inside.
> 
> 
> 10/10 and then some
Click to expand...

Thanks!







Your wish for the picture of the back is granted, I just didn't put it in a proper place to take a nice picture of it but you get the idea.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fishinfan

Looks nice, swag! 10/10.


----------



## socketus

Another Samsung on the backside kind of guy - _NOICE !!_


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Super clean, Mike. 10/10
> 
> What about mine?
> 
> 
> G]






honestly drooled a bit...

23/10 bloody heck dude that build is lovely


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*






obvious/obvious.

it can't get more perfect


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yours? Very nice
I would say 10/10 for the last pic.
But the couple above that, the PSU cables are all jumbled up in the front of the PSU and not tucked behind the motherboard tray, 8/10.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yours? Very nice
> I would say 10/10 for the last pic.
> But the couple above that, the PSU cables are all jumbled up in the front of the PSU and not tucked behind the motherboard tray, 8/10.


Yeah, none modular PSU.

I am looking for a PSU cover.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Looks nice, swag! 10/10.


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Another Samsung on the backside kind of guy - _NOICE !!_


Yea! I didn't like the extra clutter an SSD put when it's in the front so I put it in the back.









@Karlitos
All your builds are always so clean.








Nice IKEA side table, I got the exact same for $5.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yeah, none modular PSU.
> 
> I am looking for a PSU cover.


Hello.
Nice rig. Strange not to see your usual 4 GPU configuration








Looks great though!


----------



## Esguelha

Well, what about mine?

Non modular PSU. And the case is a Bitfenix Shinobi.

http://img40.imageshack.us/i/dsc9444n.jpg/
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dsc9447r.jpg/


----------



## jktmas

done some changes, im going to move the usb cables behind the motherboard this week hopefully, so rate me on everything else.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Clean! 8.5/10!


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Clean! 8.5/10!


Mother of Noctua!


----------



## NeoReaper

I need to hire one of you guys to come and do my cables for me. XD lol


----------



## om3nz

Switched a mobo and cpu today.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Switched a mobo and cpu today.


Very clean man. I give it a 10/10. Nothing I see wrong with it.

Cases these days are so good, it's so easy to hide cables. I remember when I started building computer you had to be a ninja at folding IDE cables and stuff. Way harder back then.


----------



## Tillmander




----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Very clean man. I give it a 10/10. Nothing I see wrong with it.
> 
> Cases these days are so good, it's so easy to hide cables. I remember when I started building computer you had to be a ninja at folding IDE cables and stuff. Way harder back then.


Thanks mate. Modular PSUs help a lot too.


----------



## Born For TDM




----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*


That's a lovely looking build, I'm guessing someone likes EVGA?







the 770 looks wicked, I love that gold bit on it.
I'm gonna give it a 10/10


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> That's a lovely looking build, I'm guessing someone likes EVGA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 770 looks wicked, I love that gold bit on it.
> I'm gonna give it a 10/10


I swear its not me! (it actually is! :X) Thanks, one day if i ever feel like it i may change the H100i cabling around so its in one bundle rather than like 2. If i can ever find replacement cables for the 650 il sleeve my cables as well (or i may be stuck buying EVGA's single sleeved ones $.$) For now i love it though Xd.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Clean! 8.5/10!


That GPU must run very cool. I was thinking of modding my GPU's like this because I have 5 NF F12's.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> If i can ever find replacement cables for the 650 il sleeve my cables as well (or i may be stuck buying EVGA's single sleeved ones $.$) For now i love it though Xd.


i wont bother to custom sleeve those. it blends perfectly with your color scheme somehow and the way you managed your cables simply made it looks neat and tidy.
10/10


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> i wont bother to custom sleeve those. it blends perfectly with your color scheme somehow and the way you managed your cables simply made it looks neat and tidy.
> 10/10


Haha thanks, yeah that was my reasoning for not sleeveing them right off the start. TBH, when cables are done right i actually prefer them to individually sleeved cables, but hey maybe thats just me.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That GPU must run very cool. I was thinking of modding my GPU's like this because I have 5 NF F12's.


This is not a mod though! But i suggest that you NOT get the prolimatech MK-26 because its tricky to get installed, and the screws never "stop" when tightening. I didnt notice how tight they where before i saw that the PCB was bent.


----------



## dean_8486




----------



## Miniblazeu

My Phantom. ^.^


----------



## Miniblazeu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*


Wow really clean, one of the nicest builds IMO. 10/10!


----------



## chase11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miniblazeu*
> 
> My Phantom. ^.^


9.5/10 try to do something with the cables in the top right by the top of the 5.25in bays. That's all though, it looks really clean


----------



## Miniblazeu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> 9.5/10 try to do something with the cables in the top right by the top of the 5.25in bays. That's all though, it looks really clean


Just noticed those! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> This is not a mod though! But i suggest that you NOT get the prolimatech MK-26 because its tricky to get installed, and the screws never "stop" when tightening. I didnt notice how tight they where before i saw that the PCB was bent.


What cooler would you suggest then?

Thanks.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Edit:

Please rate. It is hard to manage the cables with this hardware configuration.


----------



## chase11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miniblazeu*
> 
> Just noticed those! Thanks for pointing that out!


No problem keep up the good work


----------



## Paradigm84

For BradleyW - 8/10 as there's not much else you could do given the positioning of the hardware.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I uploaded 3 pictures to get all the applicable areas visible.


----------



## kcuestag

Nice one Paradigm84, I'd give it a 9.5/10 (The remaining .5 for not being properly watecooled.







)

Here's mine:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nice one Paradigm84, I'd give it a 9.5/10 (The remaining .5 for not being properly watecooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 because I don't see the SP120's I got you.









EDIT: 9.5/10 because you got AP-15's instead.


----------



## kcuestag

I forgot to add BEFORE and AFTER, so here it goes:

BEFORE:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AFTER:


----------



## neo565

This is my "Cable Management", internal and external.







Sorry about the bad pictures, I had to take them with a nintendo dsi.


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I forgot to add BEFORE and AFTER, so here it goes:
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


7/10 because of those cables in the bottom near the radiator, apart from that it looks like pretty good, maybe I am just a perfectionist.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> This is my "Cable Management", internal and external.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad pictures, I had to take them with a nintendo dsi.


That's cheating you put so many light in there we can't see the cables because our sight is obfuscated. =P


----------



## happynutz420

Haven't posted in a while, sleeved 8 pin,2x 6 pin, and 24 pin mobo pwr.


----------



## [CyGnus]

happynutz420 nice very clean 9/10


----------



## d1nky

update to water. still my first mod and first time on water.


----------



## d1nky

dp


----------



## IChangedMyName

Hi, Here's my apu htpc built with budget of $400

since it is based on ml03 from silverstone, there isn't any cable management despite of modular power supply
any recommendation?
I actually moved 2 hard drives around like 5 times and tried to figure out how to put 24 pin out of the way

feel free to give me low scores






sorry for the image quality, took picture with cellphone

is there any award for worst cable management?


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Here's my apu htpc built with budget of $400
> 
> since it is based on ml03 from silverstone, there isn't any cable management despite of modular power supply
> any recommendation?
> I actually moved 2 hard drives around like 5 times and tried to figure out how to put 24 pin out of the way
> 
> feel free to give me low scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the image quality, took picture with cellphone
> 
> 
> 
> is there any award for worst cable management?


Believe me, if there was I would destroy that competition. Those cables ain't nothing.


----------



## [CyGnus]

danielkim624 nice nest you have there lol, with some effort i think you can do something good out of that mess....


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> Believe me, if there was I would destroy that competition. Those cables ain't nothing.


You should post the picture of your computer!


----------



## skyn3t

[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.

Quote:


> Ok all images from my [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues. will be spoiled it will be easy for who has a slow connection Hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part I !

















































































Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part II !











My 140mm Cougar fan frame less








Custom SSD bracket





































Custom paint on IO mobo plate and PCI brackets














Sleeve and cable management behind mobo tray.








Top case.


----------



## BradleyW

I'd have to say 10, It looks very good!

Please rate: 

Thank you.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'd have to say 10, It looks very good!
> 
> Please rate: snip*
> 
> Thank you.


Love the look of all the Noctua fans. The small ones over the VRM's made me smile. Getting a little warm? Or just for aesthetics?

9/10 for cabling. Only thing better is fully sleeved!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Love the look of all the Noctua fans. The small ones over the VRM's made me smile. Getting a little warm? Or just for aesthetics?
> 
> 9/10 for cabling. Only thing better is fully sleeved!


Thanks for 9 out of 10!


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'd have to say 10, It looks very good!
> 
> Please rate:
> 
> Thank you.


Wow is that some kind of magical wireless computer haha.









10/10 great job.


----------



## golfergolfer

Just finished this up what do you guys think?







Log Below:
[Build Log] [Completed] C O M P A C T - S P L A S H - 0 0 8 ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)


----------



## Evil Genius Jr




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Wow is that some kind of magical wireless computer haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 great job.


wow, I must have done a good job this time around.








Thank you.

Computer above gets 10/10 from me.


----------



## Konkistadori

Not so tidy one, needs shorter ATX cable and longer PCI-e cables...
Will fix those cables when i mod this sleeper case for WC









@evil genius 9.9/10


----------



## _REAPER_

Not yet done, let me know what you guys think


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not yet done, let me know what you guys think


Looks good


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not yet done, let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10! Especially since you were able to do what I couldn't! Get that 8pin on the RIVE and a Monsta!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> 10/10! Especially since you were able to do what I couldn't! Get that 8pin on the RIVE and a Monsta!


I can help you out if you need help it is tricky but it can be done


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not yet done, let me know what you guys think


looks very nice,
Can I ask you what fan is that (basement)
and why you have only one ram installed? shouldn't you be putting 4?

edit : are you cooling vrm as well?


----------



## _REAPER_

All of the fans on this build are ND E loop fans they are extremely quiet. Also I had one stick of ram in just to boot it up and ensure all of the fans and the pump were running.


----------



## _REAPER_

Finished please rate


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is a 10/10







very good job congratz


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Agreed on the 10/10, that build is just gorgeous dude, you should be proud.


----------



## IChangedMyName

I'll give 10/10 only if you do something with that swiftech sticker on the pump, doesn't match the colour scheme. just take the sticker off or paint the pump black maybe?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> I'll give 10/10 only if you do something with that swiftech sticker on the pump, doesn't match the colour scheme. just take the sticker off or paint the pump black maybe?


I actually liked that sicker being there to figure out which version of it he's using. I know they make covers for them too a red one would look boss. That being said I thought this thread was for cable ratings only?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> I'll give 10/10 only if you do something with that swiftech sticker on the pump, doesn't match the colour scheme. just take the sticker off or paint the pump black maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually liked that sicker being there to figure out which version of it he's using. I know they make covers for them too a red one would look boss. That being said I thought this thread was for cable ratings only?
Click to expand...

It switched over from rate the cables to rate my build. I think it's better this way so everyone focuses on making their build 100% sexy rather than just looking at cables. It's like, do you ever look at just one part of a girl (or guy if you're into that) or everything? Haha, I might be flagged for that.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It switched over from rate the cables to rate my build. I think it's better this way so everyone focuses on making their build 100% sexy rather than just looking at cables.


If that were the case, then the thread title would have been changed - would it not ??
I think that a dedicated cable thread should be kept.
There are numerous other "build rating" threads to be found in various categories.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It switched over from rate the cables to rate my build. I think it's better this way so everyone focuses on making their build 100% sexy rather than just looking at cables.
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, then the thread title would have been changed - would it not ??
> I think that a dedicated cable thread should be kept.
> There are numerous other "build rating" threads to be found in various categories.
> Just my 2 cents
Click to expand...

^ This. I expect to see clear rigs without any stray cables just running all over the place. Sure it's a visual thing and asethics can play a factor but you don't have to match perfect (look at Noctua fans they don't match anything) and cables don't need to even be sleeved but it helps.


----------



## chase11

to the last build, 10/10 but it looks like those cables in the bottom right by the back of your pump could have something done to them. Im just being super picky here and I can't even tell for sure haha. Anyway great looking build nice job.


----------



## swOrd_fish

@ REAPER'S rig;

10/10

hands down


----------



## powruser

My new rig. New PSU on its way.

Edited to fix image size. I originally uploaded from my phone and the mobile version of imageshack doesn't give the option to resize the image and I forgot


----------



## KyleMart06

Spoiler: powruser



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powruser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new rig. New PSU on its way.
> 
> Edited to fix image size. I originally uploaded from my phone and the mobile version of imageshack doesn't give the option to resize the image and I forgot






I rate a 9/10 for that one. I have that same power supply and to get the cables laying nice behind the computer is a PAIN. Biggest critique is the front I/O cables could be moved over a bit to minimize them showing or run behind the board. Other than that it looks really good.









BTW, what graphics card is that?? I would say it looks like a 7xxx series card.


----------



## drftr

_REAPER_ your PC looks awesome









Heres my build









http://s265.photobucket.com/user/drifter197/media/wc600tcable_zpsf623cbde.jpg.html


----------



## chase11

You couldnt have done a better job. I can see almost no cables. It looks really good







10/10


----------



## powruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> 
> I rate a 9/10 for that one. I have that same power supply and to get the cables laying nice behind the computer is a PAIN. Biggest critique is the front I/O cables could be moved over a bit to minimize them showing or run behind the board. Other than that it looks really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what graphics card is that?? I would say it looks like a 7xxx series card.


Thanks! Yeah that PSU is a pain! The new one I'm getting (Cooler Master/Seasonic V850) is fully modular and should be easier to work with. It has flat ribbon style cables and is fully modular.

The video card is a Gigabyte GTX 770 4GB. Awesome card but has coil whine which I believe might be caused by my old PSU which is the main reason I'm getting a new one.

I'm going to try to sleeve the motherboard header cables and will move them to match better with the rest of the cables. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drftr*
> 
> _REAPER_ your PC looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s265.photobucket.com/user/drifter197/media/wc600tcable_zpsf623cbde.jpg.html




rate his pipes.


----------



## DUpgrade

^







Wrong thread for that!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread for that!


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drftr*
> 
> _REAPER_ your PC looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s265.photobucket.com/user/drifter197/media/wc600tcable_zpsf623cbde.jpg.html


what tubing is that and coolant

Oh and amazing rig and management!


----------



## drftr

Oh my bad i thought it was a cable management thread, here you can rate the back cables









As for the tubing its Primochill PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing 7/16 ID and the coolant is Mayhems UV Blue

http://s265.photobucket.com/user/drifter197/media/DSC07676a_zps59570176.jpg.html


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drftr*
> 
> Oh my bad i thought it was a cable management thread, here you can rate the back cables


It is a cable management thread however nobody can actually see your cables with the UV light on and the blue tubes. I'm not knocking your rig though I think it's awesome but in terms of cable management it's nearly impossible to rate what cannot be seen. Take a photo of it with the flash on so the wires can be seen. I get that the black out cables are not reactive to the UV light but regular white light they will still show up.


----------



## drftr

Sorry guys, here is a pic with flash on









http://s265.photobucket.com/user/drifter197/media/DSC07681a_zps259723d5.jpg.html


----------



## Swag

I just took a photo op of my build (just my monthly cable maintenance, and someone asked for new pics) with a DSLR so pictures should look creamier.








This is also with my newly delidded 3770k, upgraded from my previous 3570k. Sold that one for around $140 to my brother.









Here, I'll put in a spoiler so for people who have seen my build enough won't have to deal with it:



Spoiler: Exterior of Venus











Spoiler: Interior of Venus












Spoiler: Backpanel of Venus


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just took a photo op of my build (just my monthly cable maintenance, and someone asked for new pics) with a DSLR so pictures should look creamier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also with my newly delidded 3770k, upgraded from my previous 3570k. Sold that one for around $140 to my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll put in a spoiler so for people who have seen my build enough won't have to deal with it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exterior of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Backpanel of Venus


That's a big ol 10/10!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just took a photo op of my build (just my monthly cable maintenance, and someone asked for new pics) with a DSLR so pictures should look creamier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also with my newly delidded 3770k, upgraded from my previous 3570k. Sold that one for around $140 to my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll put in a spoiler so for people who have seen my build enough won't have to deal with it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exterior of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Backpanel of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big ol 10/10!
Click to expand...

Thanks.







I appreciate it. The time I spent hasn't gone to waste.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drftr*
> 
> _REAPER_ your PC looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s265.photobucket.com/user/drifter197/media/wc600tcable_zpsf623cbde.jpg.html


Cables are good to go.. I like the color contrast


----------



## Eagle1995

Best I could I with the components I have.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drftr*
> 
> Oh my bad i thought it was a cable management thread, here you can rate the back cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the tubing its Primochill PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing 7/16 ID and the coolant is Mayhems UV Blue


We've all had builds that look like that behind the tray - challenge for next time is manage here also !!

Good looking build.....
But......
You really should do some research on Pro LRT - it needs to be taken off the market and resellers should make a stand on not stocking this tubing.
Heard of plasticizing by any chance ??
http://www.overclock.net/t/1199158/plasticizer-problems-discussion-gallery
My advice - turn off your pc - tear it down and clean it out before the rot sets in.
Buy some non-plasticizing tube.


----------



## happynutz420

What to y'all think?





The fan cable in the front of the case has been tucked away since i took these pics.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> We've all had builds that look like that behind the tray - challenge for next time is manage here also !!
> 
> Good looking build.....
> But......
> *You really should do some research on Pro LRT* - it needs to be taken off the market and resellers should make a stand on not stocking this tubing.
> Heard of plasticizing by any chance ??
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1199158/plasticizer-problems-discussion-gallery
> My advice - turn off your pc - *tear it down and clean it out before the rot sets in*.
> *Buy some non-plasticizing tube*.


+1


----------



## drftr

Just striped/rebuilt my system and waiting on my sleeved cables to arrive then the back will be sorted.
As for the tube i will keep an eye out, but all good at the moment. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1995*
> 
> 
> Best I could I with the components I have.


May i ask you what graphic card is that? looks like gtx 660 or 650ti boost


----------



## james111333

Here's mine from a few years ago, really gutted that I didn't get any finished pictures with the DVD drive cables sleeved etc and I went to town on the rear management too. Ah well this is sort of an indication though















Other pictures of the build and tubing management here: Scroll about half way down my current build log


----------



## nelson007

Here's mine ,


----------



## roskof

Here is mine:


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Here is mine:



i'll give 9.5/10
very very clean, but i think you could have done something with the 8 pin cpu power connector (make a new cable management hole i guess?)

what is the thing between the gtx 680s


----------



## ert3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Here is mine:


is it weird if I got half chub to this.


----------



## KyleMart06

Yes... that is odd.


----------



## NeoReaper

I guess tiding up cables just is not for some people...


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I guess tiding up cables just is not for some people...


2/10 for taking the time to take a pic, plus its not the worst i've seen


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I guess tiding up cables just is not for some people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/10 for taking the time to take a pic, plus its not the worst i've seen
Click to expand...

Meh, I know a lot of people with cable management sorted have modular PSU's but if I had one, I would probably lose all the spare cables. XD


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drftr*
> 
> Sorry guys, here is a pic with flash on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s265.photobucket.com/user/drifter197/media/DSC07681a_zps259723d5.jpg.html


thats a 8.5/10 on the front side and 2/10 on the back, the back side kinda scared me a-bit... i got the goosebumps from it lol







with a bit of time and effort you could make it shine.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I guess tiding up cables just is not for some people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/10 for taking the time to take a pic, plus its not the worst i've seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, I know a lot of people with cable management sorted have modular PSU's but if I had one, I would probably lose all the spare cables. XD
Click to expand...

sleaved non modular psu's tend to give the cleanest look for me, as all the cables run imediatly behind the motherbord tray and the front of the psu has a cleaner look to it, but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## luciddreamer124

Been done for a while, thought I'd see what you guys think anyway. Lutro PET all the way, built all the cables to length including fan cables.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Been done for a while, thought I'd see what you guys think anyway. Lutro PET all the way, built all the cables to length including fan cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love it, looks very TRON like.


----------



## jd2195

Here's mine:

What do you guys think?


----------



## Miniblazeu

] Still more to come, Hope to do acrylic tubing


----------



## Sgtbash

Best I can do with my case:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/9365995669/
Rig shot 250713 by CameronCS, on Flickr


----------



## roskof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> What do you guys think?


Cable management is excellent but that bright thing just takes away all the glory and makes everything else less visible, everything else looks just like a background. It's like looking at the headlights of an oncoming show car at nighttime.

If that's what you like then that's fine but to me I like the lights shinning to the hardware so I can see my hardware and cable management. I personally don't like seeing the actual lights(LED "bulbs") and I covered up most of the visible LEDs with a carbon fiber film/tape.

Great job though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Best I can do with my case:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/9365995669/
> Rig shot 250713 by CameronCS, on Flickr


Looks good.









8.5 / 10

Some black cable extensions would give a higher score.


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Cable management is excellent but that bright thing just takes away all the glory and makes everything else less visible, everything else looks just like a background. It's like looking at the headlights of an oncoming show car at nighttime.
> 
> If that's what you like then that's fine but to me I like the lights shinning to the hardware so I can see my hardware and cable management. I personally don't like seeing the actual lights(LED "bulbs") and I covered up most of the visible LEDs with a carbon fiber film/tape.
> 
> Great job though.


It is actually not that bright in real life. It is just the way the camera caught the light. I can take a photo with it off if you like.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Been done for a while, thought I'd see what you guys think anyway. Lutro PET all the way, built all the cables to length including fan cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /content/type/61/id/1549659/width/500/height/1000


That's gotta be a 11/10! I love the color scheme and the incredible detail with every wire! must have taken a long time, I'm thinking of doing the same but its just so hard to justify spending that much time and money and effort, when nobody can notice it! people come over and are like Neat you built that and you are like yea I spent 10hrs on aesthetics, and then that's it. it still runs just as good as if you didn't...

with that said I appreciate a great cable management!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> That's gotta be a 11/10! I love the color scheme and the incredible detail with every wire! must have taken a long time, I'm thinking of doing the same but its just so hard to justify spending that much time and money and effort, when nobody can notice it! people come over and are like Neat you built that and you are like yea I spent 10hrs on aesthetics, and then that's it. it still runs just as good as if you didn't...
> 
> with that said I appreciate a great cable management!


Thanks! And I know what you mean... I mainly do it for the self-satisfaction really. My friends mostly just make fun of me for it XD.

But then again, there's always the folks on OCN


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Best I can do with my case:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/9365995669/


Can you get the PCIe cables from the cards to go into the grommet at edge of the motherboard rather than across that extra few inched to the grommet further over they are currently passing through.
With some care I think you could get your sata cables coming off mb to go through that same grommet I suggested for PCIe cables.

Everything else looks real clean !!!
8/10


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Can you get the PCIe cables from the cards to go into the grommet at edge of the motherboard rather than across that extra few inched to the grommet further over they are currently passing through.
> With some care I think you could get your sata cables coming off mb to go through that same grommet I suggested for PCIe cables.
> 
> Everything else looks real clean !!!
> 8/10


I almost suggested what you said and if you look closely, there is no hole/grommet by the motherboard's sata ports.


----------



## Sgtbash

Thanks guys









I will try, there is one slot behind the motherboard that's near the CPU socket (that's where the 24 pin is routed from) so it will be a tight fit if I can, the PCI-E cables really annoy me though due to the way they are formed, they don't look the best!


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Been done for a while, thought I'd see what you guys think anyway. Lutro PET all the way, built all the cables to length including fan cables.






That is one nice setup, and super clean cables! 10/10 !!!


----------



## MetallicAcid

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html







http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html


----------



## THC Butterz

^ that looks absolutely amazing, keep up the good work.

Just re did mine what do you guys think? (I Already Know I need a better Camera, this was shot with my cell phone)



And of course cant forget to manage the back, helps exhaust i'm sure, or at the very least doesn't look like a bundle of nasty wires


----------



## _TRU_

Spoiler: below



I want to try and clean up the GPU cable but it wasn't cooperating.




Spoiler: Some Videos







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=470959012991403


----------



## JKuhn

Here's mine:




Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## drftr

That is probably the best rear management i have seen.

10/10










[/quote]


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks mate!









MetallicAcid


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions are welcome.


i'll give 6/10
I see cables everywhere, but you have individually sleeved cables at least
you should at least hide the cables in the 5.25" drive bay

what case is that? looks like those silverstone 90 degree case


----------



## _TRU_

can i get a rate plz?

I wanted to try clean up the GPU cable but it wasn't cooperating. ill try something like sewing or similar




Spoiler: Some Videos







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=470959012991403


----------



## bigredishott

Man there is some clean looking rigs in here. Here is my two main rigs, One is my media server the other game box
.


----------



## bigredishott

Tru 10/10 nice and clean


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> can i get a rate plz?
> 
> I wanted to try clean up the GPU cable but it wasn't cooperating. ill try something like sewing or similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some Videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=470959012991403


Since no one rated you and you want to be rated and I feel like rating you, I'll rate you!
I'll give 10/10
I am going to take 0.1 off because of bunch of cables coming off at the back side of the computer in the video
Everything looks neat and tidy
I like the the color changing techno ninja and ocn logo
but I'm guessing that there are bunch of wires and stuffs inside the techno ninja box
and I also see a mini pci-e thingy at the bottom which is warping

what is the gpu problem that you are talking about? I see no problem
you said some videos and there is only one

edit : people rated you while I was writing all these


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Man there is some clean looking rigs in here. Here is my two main rigs, One is my media server the other game box
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .


5/10 on the media server, that can definitely be cleane up, 8.5/10 on the game box, the gpu cable is a bit loose, the audio connector for front panel can be routed a bit better and all in all things could be a bit tighter.

could someone please rate my rig from the last page, I know I don't have a good camera, but im not made of money, otherwise i would run intell







, but I put in alot of effort, and was wondering what other people think, and hoping to get any suggestions on anything i could approve.


----------



## bigredishott

THC Butterz 9.5/10 get a better camera! lol and mismatch sata cables blue and red


----------



## Watagump

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/imag0178hq.jpg/


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Tru 10/10 nice and clean


ty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> Since no one rated you and you want to be rated and I feel like rating you, I'll rate you!
> I'll give 10/10
> I am going to take 0.1 off because of bunch of cables coming off at the back side of the computer in the video
> Everything looks neat and tidy
> I like the the color changing techno ninja and ocn logo
> but I'm guessing that there are bunch of wires and stuffs inside the techno ninja box
> and I also see a mini pci-e thingy at the bottom which is warping
> 
> what is the gpu problem that you are talking about? I see no problem
> you said some videos and there is only one
> 
> edit : people rated you while I was writing all these



PCI-e thing is just a nzxt led light strip.
cables in back are there cause i was gaming & took the vid while dead
i can show a pic w/o the psu cover
ty for rating


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> i'll give 6/10
> I see cables everywhere, but you have individually sleeved cables at least
> you should at least hide the cables in the 5.25" drive bay
> 
> what case is that? looks like those silverstone 90 degree case


It's a CM Storm Stryker. The top photo is rotated. I'll see what I can do about the cables, but as you can see from the back photo there isn't a lot of space.


----------



## MrYakuZa




----------



## IChangedMyName

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrYakuZa*






Instead of showing part by part, why not show the whole rig? Feel like it will be nice


----------



## Darc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html






Hot damn! That is excellent work. I really need to get into my little orange box and clean it up, so I can strut my stuff in here. Right now it is an unmanageable mass of wires and cables sprawling every inch crammed in any little pocket of space. Any tips?


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html


why did you block the front usb 3 with silverstone sticker? wondering why,,


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> why did you block the front usb 3 with silverstone sticker? wondering why,,


I didn't use it, and wanted to get rid of unnecessary cables inside the case. I am not so happy with the Silverstone sticker, but it is better than massive gaping empty holes..

MetallicAcid


----------



## BradleyW

My rig:


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My rig:


8.75/10 - why ? the i/o wires, run them behind the mobo. The gpu cables - use the grommets, Luke !

You did the Noctuas right - all or none ! with baby Noccies









The Noccies match, sumwat, the gpu's cooling tubes and the ram spreaders, nicely done


----------



## james111333

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Here's mine from a few years ago, really gutted that I didn't get any finished pictures with the DVD drive cables sleeved etc and I went to town on the rear management too. Ah well this is sort of an indication though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pictures of the build and tubing management here: Scroll about half way down my current build log






Ah man, is this so bad that not even one person wants to rate it








*sob*


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Ah man, is this so bad that not even one person wants to rate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sob*


10/10, would magnet to fridge


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> 
> Ah man, is this so bad that not even one person wants to rate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sob*


10/10

here's another 2 shots of mine


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> 10/10, would magnet to fridge


LOL, now i'm a charity case.....A kind rating but not quite justified


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> LOL, now i'm a charity case.....A kind rating but not quite justified


That cable management was done very well, I agree with WebsterXC's rating.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> 
> Ah man, is this so bad that not even one person wants to rate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sob*


Surely you know your cables are in immaculate shape... Are you really that starved for attention?


----------



## Sikkamore

K, some of you guys are _NUTS_ with the stuff you're doing for cable management.

I just built my first PC and thought I did a half way decent job of cable management haha but damn I'd love to get to the level you guys are at!

Have any tips?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here's mine:


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> K, some of you guys are _NUTS_ with the stuff you're doing for cable management.
> 
> I just built my first PC and thought I did a half way decent job of cable management haha but damn I'd love to get to the level you guys are at!
> 
> Have any tips?


Train your cables harder than your pokemons. And zip ties are your new best friend.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Train your cables harder than your pokemons. And zip ties are your new best friend.


Bahahaha! Nice







thanks for the tip. I actually didn't use a single zip tie







I'll work on it and post some before/after pics :3


----------



## bigredishott

Mr TooShort 10/10 I miss hearing some too short with some good beats in the trunk!


----------



## bigredishott

This is how I used to roll. Does this wiring job get rated too?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

10/ 10 buddy

Myself used to roll with two 15 Type Rs and a Crossfire vr1000d.


----------



## bigredishott

Those were 12s I never cared for the drag in 15s. My last set up was 3 old school RF HX2 10"s in a large box with 54" square port area and 2 sets infinity kappa 6.5 components in custom fiber glassed door panels. Those were a pain in the a$$ to make. here is a pic.

And that system specs: Alpine CDA-9847 HU
F Highs 2x Infinity Kappa 60.9CS Powered by Eclipse EA4200
R Highs Infinity Ref. 9622i powered by HU
3x RF Punch HX2 RFD2210 Powered by MTX Thunder 81000D
Box Vol. 3.259 before displacement, Tuned 36.6, Port area 54"
Pulled from old sig in another forum.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Surely you know your cables are in immaculate shape... Are you really that starved for attention?


It's nothing to do with attention, I posted my pictures on a 'rate my cables' thread and not one person rated my cables, I was quite gutted to be honest, I put a lot of work into it all those years ago and as my post was a few pages back, if I didn't say anything, they'd likely be lost forever deep in the thread. Everyone on here posts on this thread to see what other people think of their hard work, that's the nature of the thread









I think there are some truly outstanding systems featured here and genuinely don't think mine was to the standard of some of them








There was also a great compliment in your post so cheers for that


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> It's nothing to do with attention, I posted my pictures on a 'rate my cables' thread and not one person rated my cables, I was quite gutted to be honest, I put a lot of work into it all those years ago and as my post was a few pages back, if I didn't say anything, they'd likely be lost forever deep in the thread. Everyone on here posts on this thread to see what other people think of their hard work, that's the nature of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are some truly outstanding systems featured here and genuinely don't think mine was to the standard of some of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a great compliment in your post so cheers for that


I didn't get a rating either, I must not be in the cool kids club yet.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/imag0178hq.jpg/


Whoa !! wats up with the light in this shot ??

Great looking cabling job, 9/10. To get a 10/10 from myself, you'd have to pull those USB cables tighter, and your led strip cable, you could maybe mark it up with a white ? marker, or tape. Dunno what you could do with your rom drive's cables, white tape ?

I like how you matched your 2 big cable sets with a single zip tie, and your black tubing run with blue ties !!
Really nice pull on the psu cabling, too


----------



## mrkambo

How's mine?


----------



## bigredishott

Very clean! 9.5/10


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Whoa !! wats up with the light in this shot ??
> 
> Great looking cabling job, 9/10. To get a 10/10 from myself, you'd have to pull those USB cables tighter, and your led strip cable, you could maybe mark it up with a white ? marker, or tape. Dunno what you could do with your rom drive's cables, white tape ?
> 
> I like how you matched your 2 big cable sets with a single zip tie, and your black tubing run with blue ties !!
> Really nice pull on the psu cabling, too


Its the flash from my camera on the phone. I would have to take the PC and move it to better lighting, so just decided to snap the pictures where it stays.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> How's mine?


That is a clean build 9.75/10 I dont like the sata cable out like that I would run it behind your mobo like the below pic


----------



## bigredishott

This thread has me wanting to tear my rigs down and redo them. I know I will not come close to most of these super clean rigs but, I think I can do much better. I never thought about running wires under my motherboard maybe, I can do some of that to clean up my rig. It's just when I got my motherboard and cpu, I wanted to hurry up and get it installed and check it out. I haven't a high-end pc in almost 10 years. I think my media pc would be much harder, it has so much going on, 5x HDDs , a SSD , dvd burner, sata card, and 5x fans. I think when my wive give my computer a break, she's been using the crap out of it for her online schooling because her computer an asus notebook is not as smooth with dragon. I want to thank everyone with super clean rigs for inspiration.








I think before I proceed I should learn how to sleeve cables.

The rig above this 10/10 very nice!







Black and red I love and black and white. very sexi! I think if I sleeve will be black and white and maybe paint some fans white too.


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> That is a clean build 9.75/10 I dont like the sata cable out like that I would run it behind your mobo like the below pic


I would have done that, but where it's sleeved the heatshrink overlaps the connector and cable so it's not flexible enough for a sharp bend, that's the best I could do!


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> That is a clean build 9.75/10 I dont like the sata cable out like that I would run it behind your mobo like the below pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Both get in a 10 imo









How's mine


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Both get in a 10 imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's mine


10/10 I like the color coordination as well


----------



## Triniboi82

Thanks Reaper


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Thanks Reaper


You really did a good job with the whole case to be honest with you.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 10/10 I like the color coordination as well


10/10 also for me, one of the originals


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## kcuestag

2/10 (?), that's a mess.









Here's mine, recently got some sleeved extensions and also backplates for the GPU's.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2/10 (?), that's a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, recently got some sleeved extensions and also backplates for the GPU's.


Gotta go with a 7/10, you can clean it up.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Gotta go with a 7/10, you can clean it up.


Might as well say what exactly you want to be cleaned.









Apart from having a fully sleeved power supply, I don't see anything else "wrong" there.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Might as well say what exactly you want to be cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from having a fully sleeved power supply, I don't see anything else "wrong" there.


I feel the white cables could be better with zip ties and more even looking if that makes sense. They could also be done straighter going through the grommets. Then you have a bunch of black cables between the HD bay and bottom res that are scattered.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I feel the white cables could be better with zip ties and more even looking if that makes sense. They could also be done straighter going through the grommets. Then you have a bunch of black cables between the HD bay and bottom res that are scattered.


Good point. I guess it's all matter of taste, I find the sleeved cables to look better when they're in "natural" position without any zip ties tightening them. Regarding the cables behind the bottom radiator, I'll agree on that, will fix it.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Good point. I guess it's all matter of taste, I find the sleeved cables to look better when they're in "natural" position without any zip ties tightening them. Regarding the cables behind the bottom radiator, I'll agree on that, will fix it.


I didn't even get a 10 on mine lol. Its the one in my rig gallery. Tough crowd here.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I didn't even get a 10 on mine lol. Its the one in my rig gallery. Tough crowd here.


Yours look like a 10 to me, very clean.









But you're also way too tough, I believe mine deserves some more.









I have some stuff in mind like clear tubing and mayhems pastel white coolant, and a bit smaller tubing, once all is done I'll make sure I hide those cables from the bottom rad.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yours look like a 10 to me, very clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're also way too tough, I believe mine deserves some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some stuff in mind like clear tubing and mayhems pastel white coolant, and a bit smaller tubing, once all is done I'll make sure I hide those cables from the bottom rad.


I got a 9, so its all good. Honestly, with your current setup, red cables would have gotten a higher score from me. But since you say you might go with clear tubing and white fluid, then the white cables should play well off that.


----------



## ironhide138

Took my PC outside for a little dusting today. Nowhere near as neat and tidey as some of the ones here, but it does the job for me. I plan on switching cases in the fall, so Im not to worried about the cables that much.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> ...Im not to worried about the cables that much.


Don't say that here!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> 
> 
> Took my PC outside for a little dusting today. Nowhere near as neat and tidey as some of the ones here, but it does the job for me. I plan on switching cases in the fall, so Im not to worried about the cables that much.


Looks great - cable management in motherboard area is really good.
Few niggley stray cables that detract justa' little.
Looks like drive cage area you lost interest, as a few looked just tossed in there at the end.
7.5 from me for your work here.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Looks great - cable management in motherboard area is really good.
> Few niggley stray cables that detract justa' little.
> Looks like drive cage area you lost interest, as a few looked just tossed in there at the end.
> 7.5 from me for your work here.


The ones at the bottom of the HDD cage are what my side panel fans plug into









When the sides on, you cant see it.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You really did a good job with the whole case to be honest with you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> 10/10 also for me, one of the originals


Thanks guys








I still can't stop staring at it, thinking of what improvements could be done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2/10 (?), that's a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, recently got some sleeved extensions and also backplates for the GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Give a 9/10, I also agree that the gpu cables could probably be tidied up abit. But if you prefer them like that it's all good, as long as you're happy with your work.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2/10 (?), that's a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, recently got some sleeved extensions and also backplates for the GPU's.


I would shoot more for a 8.5/10 reason for this is the GPU cables should be cleaned up a bit. as well as clean up the cables in the front behind your MONSTA rad I would put a zip tie on them to keep them in place. EXAMPLE BELOW


----------



## mav2000

Heres mine..


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Heres mine..






that is really nice, 10/10, i like the sleeving on the cables to match the color scheme on the OC formula!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2/10 (?), that's a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, recently got some sleeved extensions and also backplates for the GPU's.






The sleeved extensions look good, but just clean up the cables behind the bottom rad and it will be much much better, 8.5/10. Nice rig though, i'm jealous!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my PC outside for a little dusting today. Nowhere near as neat and tidey as some of the ones here, but it does the job for me. I plan on switching cases in the fall, so Im not to worried about the cables that much.






Maybe clean up the cables behind the hdd cage, some sleeved cables/ or extensions would help alot too! 6/10



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*






Both get in a 10 imo









How's mine



Those colors are awesome, i would try to hide the LED light strip a bit more (i have the same problem with mine too), but overall 9/10!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> How's mine?






So clean, thats badass, even the sata cable that would normally bug me is ok cuz it matches everything else. 10/10!


----------



## Stickeelion

hey guys, I have a Corsair AX1200 with the stock cables that have those ferrite cores on them, what's your opinion, Should I cut off the cores and the sleeving to have bare cables or keep it as is??

I can't afford individual sleeving


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> hey guys, I have a Corsair AX1200 with the stock cables that have those ferrite cores on them, what's your opinion, Should I cut off the cores and the sleeving to have bare cables or keep it as is??
> 
> I can't afford individual sleeving


Leave them be if they have those. Even with the AX1200 I'm sure you could get or make some PCI-E cables for that if you really don't like how they look. Your 900D WC effort is coming together much faster than mine.


----------



## jlhawn

my new cables


----------



## chase11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my new cables


8/10. The 2 fan cables in the top could be fixxed. Also that mess by the 24pin.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> 8/10. The 2 fan cables in the top could be fixxed. Also that mess by the 24pin.


thank you.
yeah I noticed the 2 fan cables after I posted, and yes they don't look good.
I can't do much with the cables going into the 2 optical drives but I will try again as
your right in a pic they don't look good, but in person it's easy to see what their doing
so it looks o.k. but not perfect.


----------



## chase11

No problem! You could tighten the cables up by the 24 pin and take better advantage of that groumet. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TaylorBosse

Is that a 670 and a 570?...
The PNY card on the bottom looks like it has the same fan shroud as a reference 570.

*EDIT*
Just checked sig rig and read 680 and 580. Didnt even know you could use different gen cards in SLI, even for PhysX stuff. Ya learn something new every day!


----------



## Stickeelion

well guys, I accidentally nicked one of the wires in my 24 pin connector trying to take the sleeving off








should have listened to your advice

I have tried to look around for a replacement AX1200 24 pin cable but can't seem to find them anywhere so I sent a hopeful PM to CorsairGeorge (It was my fault and hence I didn't really want to put an RMA in)


----------



## mru

You may want to try moddiy in Hong Kong. At the moment world wide free shipping, which may just be handy for you........


----------



## ozlay

sorry for old bad pictures


i really need to get a new case one with better cable routing holes


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Is that a 670 and a 570?...
> The PNY card on the bottom looks like it has the same fan shroud as a reference 570.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Just checked sig rig and read 680 and 580. Didnt even know you could use different gen cards in SLI, even for PhysX stuff. Ya learn something new every day!


yeah they don't work in sli but the 580 makes metro last light perform fantastic, I had 2 580's but my friends 560 died on him so he begged me to sell him 1 of my 580's which gave me an excuse to tell my wife I needed a new 680 gpu, plus with the sabertooth x58 board the 580's in sli had to be in the 2 top pci-e slots which put them about 1/16th of an inch from each other which made for some hot gaming but performed well as the 2 top pci-e slots would both run at x16 in sli. where my 580 is now runs at x4 but that is all you need if it's only running PhysX.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> well guys, I accidentally nicked one of the wires in my 24 pin connector trying to take the sleeving off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have listened to your advice
> 
> I have tried to look around for a replacement AX1200 24 pin cable but can't seem to find them anywhere so I sent a hopeful PM to CorsairGeorge (It was my fault and hence I didn't really want to put an RMA in)


to bad you live so far away from me as I have 2 brand new 24 pin cables for the corsair ax1200 as I have the sleeved corsair cables on my ax1200.
but if you can't find one you can have one of mine for free if you cover shipping cost.


----------



## babouk100

Sleeving in progress.
Already done: non-modular psu cables (24 pins + 2x 8 pins PCI-e + 2x 8 pins power) + 2x 8 pins PCI-e modular


----------



## jlhawn

Wow, now thats lots of work. good job.


----------



## babouk100

Thank you. It's just the biginning. A lot of cables are coming and another psu to sleeve (I'll put 2 psu in my rig)...

and it's my first sleeving


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys





waiting for my ASUS GTX 690 to finish it

give me some advices please !









PS: sorry for the bad quality


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for my ASUS GTX 690 to finish it
> 
> give me some advices please !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: sorry for the bad quality


You should use yellow cable ties on all of you cables. It kind of ties in with the yellow of the motherboard









MetallicAcid


----------



## zander89

Just a quick question on this as i am making a custom mobo cover out of aluminium, how did you raise the cover off the mobo far enough to clear all the capacitors etc? Atm i am having trouble thinking of the best way. Was originally thinking about screwing in another mobo standoff ontop (maybe 2) to life it off but the thread inside the standoffs are different from the screw part. How many MM did you have to raise the cover in total, above the mobo?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zander89*
> 
> Just a quick question on this as i am making a custom mobo cover out of aluminium, how did you raise the cover off the mobo far enough to clear all the capacitors etc? Atm i am having trouble thinking of the best way. Was originally thinking about screwing in another mobo standoff ontop (maybe 2) to life it off but the thread inside the standoffs are different from the screw part. How many MM did you have to raise the cover in total, above the mobo?


Is this question directed to me? I wouldn't know, as I do not have a motherboard cover. But I can speak from the experience from creating a GPU backplate if it helps. I used Nylon spacers to lift the alu plate from the PCB. In your case, your aluminium plate cannot be any higher then your PCI-E slots, otherwise it will interfere with your GPU. I would also recommend using Plexiglass instead as it has a lower conductivity, and easier to work with. It may be that you would have to route into the plexi or alu to gain the necessary clearances over the capacitors.

There is a thread over on rog.asus.com where someone had made themselves a custom plexiglass "armor" for their Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79. I cannot link you as I am having troubles with loading their site, but I suggest you check it out!

MetallicAcid


----------



## jlhawn

here is a re-do, just can't do much with the cables to the dvd burners


----------



## cam51037

Mine definitely isn't as clean as some, I need to get some PCI-E extensions to clean up my GPU wiring and feed it through the back of the case, but here are some pictures:


----------



## t3nn1spr3p

Before and after shots of the pc my dad built that I couldn't bare to not cable manage.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3nn1spr3p*
> 
> Before and after shots of the pc my dad built that I couldn't bare to not cable manage.


way better.

8/10


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3nn1spr3p*
> 
> Before and after shots of the pc my dad built that I couldn't bare to not cable manage.
> 
> -Snip-


8/10

Hey, antec 900 (looks like the V2 model). High five !

You have done really quite well given the space available to you, i know how much of a pain the 900's are to work on haha !

Here is my desktop



It could do with a bit of a tidy up but i'll get to that when i have some spare time.


Tad dusty too by the looks of it !


----------



## t3nn1spr3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Hey, antec 900 (looks like the V2 model). High five !
> 
> You have done really quite well given the space available to you, i know how much of a pain the 900's are to work on haha !
> 
> Here is my desktop


It is the V2!







And guess you would know the pain. Hardest case I've worked on to take apart. But of course I used a little less than half the screws going back in as when my dad built it.

3 hdd's, a solid state, 2 optical drives, and a flash memory card reader make the space a little too tight and seemingly still cluttered for my taste.

Yours is sweet. Love the all black.


----------



## bigredishott

Cleaned up! Sadly I am having an issue now and need to tear it back apart







It will look like this again when done


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Cleaned up! Sadly I am having an issue now and need to tear it back apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will look like this again when done


Is that... Is that... Is that a GTX 560 Ti and a GTX 580 in SLI?

Edit: Oops nevermind I'm an idiot.


----------



## bigredishott

No they both are 560 TI's. One is EvGA and one is stock.


----------



## bigredishott

Fixed my issue. I pulled the wires off the power switch pcb board when putting it together, plugged them back in good to go. On it now, and I like how it cleaned it up. This is the cleanest build I have ever done. I also have all 3 temp sensors installed, one in my gpu, one in the middle of my ram, and one under the motherboard plastic guard. Here is a better pic from my dslr.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Fixed my issue. I pulled the wires off the power switch pcb board when putting it together, plugged them back in good to go. On it now, and I like how it cleaned it up. This is the cleanest build I have ever done. I also have all 3 temp sensors installed, one in my gpu, one in the middle of my ram, and one under the motherboard plastic guard. Here is a better pic from my dslr.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice, I give it a 10. very very clean.


----------



## bigredishott

Thank you I took my time! I had never thought about running wires under motherboard until I read it here one time.
Trust me too when I put it all together and it wouldn't turn on was heart broke! lol Glad it was an easy fix just a matter of finding it, took extra long because I tried to jump the pins with an old screwdriver must not have mad good contact. (was 2 in morning after me and my fam got home from drive in movie) I started to tear it down 1 Vcard 1 ram etc... when I decided to try to jump the pins again. I took a bunch of pic s with my phone thinking about making a rebuild log. I need to check the quality of the pics 1st.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Cleaned up! Sadly I am having an issue now and need to tear it back apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will look like this again when done


That Ultra X4 could become an issue at some point.


----------



## bigredishott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> That Ultra X4 could become an issue at some point.


I know and have heard.







I hadn't really known about this site when I bought it. I did look at a lot of reviews though. I can say I have learned a lot being a member of OCN!
Believe me, that was the 1st thing I thought of when it wouldn't start, until I hit the direct key and it powered up and brought me to bios. I had pulled the cables off the back of the power button and
reset button pcb it just plugged right in. I think I will be building a computer for my dad in a month or two if his online biz keeps up. I will let him buy me a new psu and pass this one to him. He will not care. If it does give issues it does have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## kingchris

starting again. new build.


----------



## GoLDii3

A photo of my rig after i quit wc.


----------



## l3eans

Terrible picture but I'll post a good pic when I finish this build.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> A photo of my rig after i quit wc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seriously - I can not rate this rig's cables.
The photo is too blurry, like you sneezed when you took the picture.
A better quality pic please.


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Seriously - I can not rate this rig's cables.
> The photo is too blurry, like you sneezed when you took the picture.


lol, rep for making me laugh,,


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Seriously - I can not rate this rig's cables.
> The photo is too blurry, like you sneezed when you took the picture.
> A better quality pic please.


Yeah, photography isn't my thing.


----------



## bigredishott

Everything looks great until the bottom pic. It's hard to judge, give is some better pics. Turn a light or two on next time.


----------



## Dctr

Recently finished transplanting my build into a new Define XL R2. Hope you like it. Enjoy


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dctr*
> 
> Recently finished transplanting my build into a new Define XL R2. Hope you like it. Enjoy


I never thought I would say this in a thread about case interiors...But turn on your flash.


----------



## DUpgrade

What's with the quality of the last couple of posts? Cell phone pictures can be fine if you take them outside with plenty of light, not indoors with a regular 40W bulb. I mean all else fails open notepad and full screen it, the white light coming off the monitor is great for brightening up your case enough to see cables.


----------



## Dctr

Haha. Sorry photography's not my thing. Images looked crisper before resizing.


----------



## golfergolfer

Hmm I finished my build a little while ago and I think I posted it here but didnt really get any replies














Spoiler: More Pics


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hmm I finished my build a little while ago and I think I posted it here but didnt really get any replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics


9.999 only cos i can see 1 cable out of alignment.









BIG 10.0


----------



## kingchris

how about mine

 

not this one though..










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> What's with the quality of the last couple of posts? Cell phone pictures can be fine if you take them outside with plenty of light, not indoors with a regular 40W bulb. I mean all else fails *open notepad and full screen it, the white light coming off the monitor is great for brightening up your case enough to see cables*.


What I do is open Paint , set the picture size to your screen resolution and view it fullscreen. That way there's no off colours, but it's the same in principle. I'd highly recommend this for indoor photos even if you have a DSLR.


----------



## Dctr

Beautifully done Gulfergulfer, also very nice Kingchris. Both 10/10







.


----------



## Dctr

Aside from my **** photography, someone please rate my cables!


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dctr*
> 
> Aside from my **** photography, someone please rate my cables!


Can't really see much, but lol M-ATX board in a full tower case.

i'd give it a 6.5/10 personally from what i can see.


----------



## Dctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Can't really see much, but lol M-ATX board in a full tower case.
> 
> i'd give it a 6.5/10 personally from what i can see.


Haha yes big case. May sleeve with white in the future.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Excuse the poor quality and lighting.



Really need to sort out the 24 pin near the PSU so it looks neater but I'm pretty happy with it.

Can't find my SLI cable so I have ordered a new one.


----------



## ekg84

havent posted here for awhile, changed pretty much all components, finally got rig of crappy ultra x4 psu too.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> 9.999 only cos i can see 1 cable out of alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG 10.0


:O Which one!?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> how about mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not this one though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 I love the color combination here! Even for the PSU side it is really nice, it is an organized mess








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dctr*
> 
> Beautifully done Gulfergulfer, also very nice Kingchris. Both 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










Thanks







Not much room in the case for cables lol


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> havent posted here for awhile, changed pretty much all components, finally got rig of crappy ultra x4 psu too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol, fresh psu, no hdd cage, paneled rom drive - the usual 10/10









Your builds otta be featured on Fractal's facebook/twitter page


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> havent posted here for awhile, changed pretty much all components, finally got rig of crappy ultra x4 psu too.


10/10 front and back

But can you overclock on that board at all? I have one but any voltage changes causes the mobo to not post. The latest bios fixes on evga did not fix this either.


----------



## d1nky

my new build


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> 10/10 front and back
> 
> But can you overclock on that board at all? I have one but any voltage changes causes the mobo to not post. The latest bios fixes on evga did not fix this either.


yeah man, that board was a disappointment, im at 4.3 with vcore set to auto, and every time you touch it board wouldn't post at all, also once in a while monitor would not wake up after sleep.


----------



## The_Nephilim

I just did this last night but from some of the pics here I am going to have to do better


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ




----------



## helo moshi




----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did this last night but from some of the pics here I am going to have to do better


Yeah, that could use some work pulling the cables together. I would say a 6/10. They just need to be streamlined.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Computer


I would say a 9.5/10. On the second pic I can't really see much. Nice LEDs but it does not help to see the cables. Nice work!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Computer


I would say this is a 10/10 because of the difficulty of working in that case!! Nice job.


----------



## bigredishott

10 Very nice! I just wish the pics were better, a bit blurry.









<-- was for desktop doctor Page was open for a while and I just got back in should have refreshed!

I will give Moshi a 10 too! very nice fellas


----------



## bigredishott

The_Nephilim 7.8 I am sure you could tighten up them wires and make it better.

If you look at my game rig in sig you can find before and after pics. I cleaned mine right up just took a little time. I was also upgrading the cpu cooler so, I had a good excuse to take it all apart too. I even order a black sli bridge from ebay, the Orange one draws too much attention. Its a RoG bridge.


----------



## shadow water

how my computer is right now im waiting for a 210 in the mail and ill post how the wiring looks in that but ive killed my scout for now to make a custom motherboard tray and get rid of all the cluttered drive cages
but for open air chopped up old computer what does this rate?


----------



## Jo3f1sh

Here's mine. I really wish this case had more routing options.


----------



## Theloudtrout

It does if you fancy getting stuck in with a drill and some carefully placed holes. Either way, it already looks fantastic anyway. great job dude !









Me being a minimalist sort of fellow i'm not sure i like the yellow fans though


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo3f1sh*
> 
> Here's mine. I really wish this case had more routing options.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Computer










oh, oh, . . . sorry, got distracted by the wall of guitars. . .









I would give you a 10 on that rig. I see what you mean by the routing. I say that is a really good effort and not much else you can do to tweak that.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay finally got the gall to post this. I know it isn't the best but I hope not the worse. Any advice will be taken for that matter.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay finally got the gall to post this. I know it isn't the best but I hope not the worse. Any advice will be taken for that matter.


tuck as many wires behind your mobo that u can, just try to hide them behind whatever you can, it takes a few times.

finally got around to re wiring when i got my new 1Ter Barracuda, i think it looks much better. next on my list is to get a better graphics card, sleeved cables, an ssd, new fans, and a kracken X60


----------



## The_Nephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> The_Nephilim 7.8 I am sure you could tighten up them wires and make it better.
> 
> If you look at my game rig in sig you can find before and after pics. I cleaned mine right up just took a little time. I was also upgrading the cpu cooler so, I had a good excuse to take it all apart too. I even order a black sli bridge from ebay, the Orange one draws too much attention. Its a RoG bridge.


I will look at more of these rigs to get a better Idea how to do it.. This was my first attempt.. Im learning tho.. I would like to paint the inside what would be a good color.. the case is Red and black


----------



## Norse

Build not completly finished yet! (still need to add raid card and 5 hdd they will be going into the cable management hole just under the PCI/PCI-E

Currently have 1 HDD installed but its just tucked into same hole as the Front panel (bottom right corner)


----------



## bigredishott

I know I was already rated but, I changed out orange sli bridge for a black one. I know it's like false advertising with a RoG bridge. It was black and it was cheap on ebay. If they had a black asus or sabertooth I would have gotten that







Please only the internal cabling, I move my computer alot so, loose messy cables.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Theloudtrout

Take a black marker pen to those colored cables


----------



## bigredishott

I want to try my hand at sleeving. I was thinking black and white, I was also thinking I need a new PSU first.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Hehe, yeah the ultra X4s are not the best to put it politely.


----------



## jerry1998

1003769_488058164624531_911454632_n.jpg 101k .jpg file

looks bad but ok


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry1998*
> 
> 1003769_488058164624531_911454632_n.jpg 101k .jpg file
> 
> looks bad but ok


Is that a 775 board?


----------



## oneilljstn

I really want to upgrade to a Define r4, but I just cannot justify having two cases in my possession. I need to sell this one before i can purchase another, but im finding it really hard to palm it off lol.

Try to ignore my terrible first attempt at cable sleeving lol. Paracord was harder to work with than Lutro0 made it look haha


----------



## Norse

Only thing i havent got in this pic is the Single SATA drive, sadly this wont stay uber tidy for long once the raid card is in though its going to be routed to the cable management hole just below the PCI/PCI-E


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Only thing i havent got in this pic is the Single SATA drive, sadly this wont stay uber tidy for long once the raid card is in though its going to be routed to the cable management hole just below the PCI/PCI-E
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you run a server on that rig or do you use it for personal use?


----------



## jerry1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Is that a 775 board?


yes


----------



## jerry1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneilljstn*
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to upgrade to a Define r4, but I just cannot justify having two cases in my possession. I need to sell this one before i can purchase another, but im finding it really hard to palm it off lol.
> 
> Try to ignore my terrible first attempt at cable sleeving lol. Paracord was harder to work with than Lutro0 made it look haha


like it!


----------



## eskamobob1

Haha... Sleeving is hard! Lutro is a pro (literaly), so don't let it get you down... After a few cables it will start to look better and better... It's more about forming good habits and knowing what to look for than persay having skill


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> [/SPOILER]Do you run a server on that rig or do you use it for personal use?


Personal server, its currently running ESXI, i am just waiting until i get time to move my fileserver hdd and raid card into it then it'll be running 5 Virtual Machines 24/7


----------



## KyleMart06

Good lord, that is sweet. Would love to have the resources to run a server with all my OSes on one box at the same time. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Good lord, that is sweet. Would love to have the resources to run a server with all my OSes on one box at the same time. Awesome stuff.


Its mostly power and space saving, i currently have 4 physical servers (2 mATX, 2 Mid tower) running various things totalling about 500 watts idle, new thing is less (will shove the wattage meter on it next week, currently its just importing a VM thats going to take 4 days)


----------



## GoLDii3

There should be an H60 instead of stock cooler,but i had a problem with it so i had to rma. sad.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Its mostly power and space saving, i currently have 4 physical servers (2 mATX, 2 Mid tower) running various things totalling about 500 watts idle, new thing is less (will shove the wattage meter on it next week, currently its just importing a VM thats going to take 4 days)


Awesome stuff.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be an H60 instead of stock cooler,but i had a problem with it so i had to rma. sad.


That looks really clean. I would give a 10 on it.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be an H60 instead of stock cooler,but i had a problem with it so i had to rma. sad.


I was about to ask why you were using the stock heatsink.









Looks good, very clean. What did you use to cover the power supply and give it that carbon fiber look?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I was about to ask why you were using the stock heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, very clean. What did you use to cover the power supply and give it that carbon fiber look?


I used a carbon fiber adhesive film. Its pretty easy to apply and cheap.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I was about to ask why you were using the stock heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, very clean. What did you use to cover the power supply and give it that carbon fiber look?
> 
> 
> 
> I used a carbon fiber adhesive film. Its pretty easy to apply and cheap.
Click to expand...

Was it really that embarassing of a PSU to cover it?







I would understand if it was an Ultra X4 or something....


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Was it really that embarassing of a PSU to cover it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would understand if it was an Ultra X4 or something....


No,actually it was a nice XFX 550W.

I just liked it all black.


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Was it really that embarassing of a PSU to cover it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would understand if it was an Ultra X4 or something....


Ultra X4 is being recognized as worst psu in this thread for now
why is it so bad though?


----------



## eskamobob1

It's not tbh... The x3 was terrible, but the higher wattage x4s weren't bad stat wise... Polls just like to rate on them (btw, running a LEPA G now, just haven't updated my sig yet)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> *Ultra X4 is being recognized as worst psu in this thread for now*
> why is it so bad though?


Worse than my Huntkey Greenpower 450W?

On a different note, I made some improvements to my cable management, but I didn't want to remove the motherboard so I couldn't get all the nasty cables behind it:

Before:


After:


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Worse than my Huntkey Greenpower 450W?
> 
> On a different note, I made some improvements to my cable management, but I didn't want to remove the motherboard so I couldn't get all the nasty cables behind it:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


I recommend you read this and buy a new power supply. xD

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Huntkey-Green-Star-450-W-LW-6450SG-Power-Supply-Review/527/9


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I recommend you read this and buy a new power supply. xD
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Huntkey-Green-Star-450-W-LW-6450SG-Power-Supply-Review/527/9


Thanks for the heads-up, but I can't afford a new one at this stage. I've also seen that review so I'm well aware that the Green Star explodes. Hopefully this one (a Green Power, but I couldn't find any information about it) is a bit better. At least my PC doesn't use much more than 360W because my UPS will complain if I try to exceed 380W. I'll see what I can do next month though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, but I can't afford a new one at this stage. I've also seen that review so I'm well aware that the Green Star explodes. Hopefully this one (a Green Power, but I couldn't find any information about it) is a bit better. At least my PC doesn't use much more than 360W because my UPS will complain if I try to exceed 380W. I'll see what I can do next month though.


The Green-Power 450 P-PFC or no-PFC is a 350w unit (DC Constant output) and not a 450w unit like the name would imply.

It's pretty mediocre and will blow if you try to pull 450w from it, different design but similar results out of it.

If you're reading 360w on the AC intake though, that's not bad as the unit is only 76-78% efficient.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Green-Power 450 P-PFC or no-PFC is a 350w unit (DC Constant output) and not a 450w unit like the name would imply.
> It's pretty mediocre and will blow if you try to pull 450w from it, different design but similar results out of it.
> 
> If you're reading 360w on the AC intake though, that's not bad as the unit is only 76-78% efficient.


Do you mean that the 450 doesn't refer to the wattage? Or do you mean that like the Green Star it can't handle the rated power? Because on the box it said "450W max". I don't know how much power it uses, as I don't have a meter.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you mean that the 450 doesn't refer to the wattage? Or do you mean that like the Green Star it can't handle the rated power? Because on the box it said "450W max". I don't know how much power it uses, as I don't have a meter.


That 450w "MAX" rating means that 450w is the peak rating. It'll only be able to do it for 60 seconds max.

350w is the 24/7 no matter what rating.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That 450w "MAX" rating means that 450w is the peak rating. It'll only be able to do it for 60 seconds max.
> 
> 350w is the 24/7 no matter what rating.


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Polska

Recently went SLI and switched sockets. Cleaned my case up a bit.


----------



## HyperMatrix

After seeing some of the amazing builds people have posted I feel a bit amateurish in comparison. Figure I should post the updated build, regardless.


----------



## Dctr

Don't be hard on yourself, looks awesome







. Love the water cooling and sleeving, 10/10.


----------



## KnownDragon

I give you 9/10 only because and still a lot better then my water build you make mine look amat.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> After seeing some of the amazing builds people have posted I feel a bit amateurish in comparison. Figure I should post the updated build, regardless.


For now, I'll give it about an 8/10.. If it would be possible to also get some shots of it with exterior lighting so that we can see some of the finer parts I think that you comp has a serious case for 10/10 with one or two minor adjustments


----------



## xdoo675

What I have now.



After taking this I fixed the 7970 sag.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdoo675*
> 
> What I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> After taking this I fixed the 7970 sag.


SO CLOSE! 9.75/10 for me... the only complaint i have is that im not a fan of the LED fans... if you found a better way of lighting the case it would be an easy 10/10... now whats that back panel look like


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xdoo675*
> 
> What I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After taking this I fixed the 7970 sag.
> 
> 
> 
> SO CLOSE! 9.75/10 for me... the only complaint i have is that im not a fan of the LED fans... if you found a better way of lighting the case it would be an easy 10/10... now whats that back panel look like
Click to expand...

What do the LED fans have anything to do with how OP managed their cables?


----------



## xdoo675

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> SO CLOSE! 9.75/10 for me... the only complaint i have is that im not a fan of the LED fans... if you found a better way of lighting the case it would be an easy 10/10... now whats that back panel look like


I have an NZXT HUE in there too, but it was interfering with the pictures so I turned it off.

I don't even want to think about the back panel.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> What do the LED fans have anything to do with how OP managed their cables?


I think most everyone here rates by over all ascetics of the PC... prity commonly on this thread will people with terrible color schemes, but good management get lower scores then lesser management, but very solid color schemes... yo will often see people comment on how one or two components look out of place because they simply don't seem to go... also, since this is "rate my cables" we technically shouldn't comment on WC tube routing, but i think almost everyone here would comment on a build with terrible tube management... basically what im saying is that rating over all ascetics has become the status quo, and as i have no objections to it i rate that way as well... i actually think it is better that way, as you get advice on many aspects, and the ascetics are very heavily reliant on the cable management anyways
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdoo675*
> 
> I have an NZXT HUE in there too, but it was interfering with the pictures so I turned it off.
> 
> I don't even want to think about the back panel.


haha! i know that feling







... but seriously... your management looks excellent, i just feel that having direct light spots effects the overall look of the PC very slightly... im a large fan of putting LEDs behind frosted acrylic half rounds to evenly distribute the light... i also find the CCs create too intense of lighted spots for my tastes as well

EDIT: SP


----------



## HairyGamer

Now I just need 2x 780's and to get rid of the blue LED fans in front


----------



## eskamobob1

dont have much time right now, but from a quick glance over it looks to be about an 8.5/10 for me... very clean over all, but -1 for no self sleeved cables (yes i have actually seen monosleeve look good btw), and then a -.5 or so for the ugliness of the heat shrink on those cables along with a few very minor tidiness issues.

some quick notes... if you could clean up that 24 pin a bit more (pull the mono sleeve back a bit more and straighten the wire a tad, along with making the PCI-E cables a bit more parallel it would easily be a solid 9/10 for me (i dont like to give 10/10 unless custom sleeved as i feel it should be reserved for people that went to the effort)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Worse than my Huntkey Greenpower 450W?
> 
> On a different note, I made some improvements to my cable management, but I didn't want to remove the motherboard so I couldn't get all the nasty cables behind it:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


It seems my post got a bit lost after the PSU discussion. Would anyone mind rating it please?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It seems my post got a bit lost after the PSU discussion. Would anyone mind rating it please?


8/10 only because of that sata cable sticking through the side of the cage.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 8/10 only because of that sata cable sticking through the side of the cage.


Actually that's the power cable for the lower CCFL. I did it like that in an effort to keep it from sticking out too much. I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Actually that's the power cable for the lower CCFL. I did it like that in an effort to keep it from sticking out too much. I'll see what I can do though.


Sorry didn't see that. Maybe some tiny wire straps.


----------



## estabya

Got a Fractal Define R4 and I LOVE what I was able to do with the cables









What do you guys think?



EDIT: I have hidden the unsightly cable that's peeking out over on the right under the 5.25 bays


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## IAmDay

That looks awesome


----------



## Spritanium

Love this rig


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this rig


10/10


----------



## jerry1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> 
> 
> Love this rig


nice!


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this rig


Everything always looks better in a Fractal Design case!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*


it looks realy good, but i cant realy give an accurate rating until i see a straight on shot with good light
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> 
> 
> Love this rig


so im going to give this about an 8/10 or so... you are using sleeved extensions, so thats a decent plus, but they are not well used (not straight and the wires are spread)... the front panel connectors are also untidy... if you were just to straighten the sleeved extensions, and tidy them up it would probably be a solid 9.5/10


----------



## estabya

Redid a few cables.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> Redid a few cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really like it. That 780 is making me


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Really like it. That 780 is making me


Haha thanks







I'm planning to get another 780 soon, as well as either a 120/144hz or 1440p monitor (haven't decided which). This should incite maximum droolage haha


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> Redid a few cables.


8.5/10

*Notes*

above the CPU socket is messy
you should rout the 24 pin and the PCI cables out for behind the tray its self so that they may come in parallel to the motherboard
the same as above should happen for all of your front panel connectors as well


----------



## fakeblood

How'd I do?

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC00654_zpsc8ef1f2c.jpg.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC00647_zps459954d8.jpg.html


----------



## kingchris

i will go a 9/10 only cos it needs a silverstone psu with the short mod kit.
but 10/10 for getting it in there.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> i will go a 9/10 only cos it needs a silverstone psu with the short mod kit.
> but 10/10 for getting it in there.


That was what I had planned as I already had both, however all the SS Golds are 180mm long which is too long by 20mm







so had to go with the Seasonic


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> How'd I do?
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC00654_zpsc8ef1f2c.jpg.html
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC00647_zps459954d8.jpg.html


I like the color combo I have not seen alot of purple and black done this looks really good 9.5/10


----------



## IAmDay

Where is the radiator for that build?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Where is the radiator for that build?


See his build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1416485/build-log-project-ft03/60#post_20696434

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC00622_zps7d7fc373.jpg.html


----------



## IAmDay

Thank You


----------



## bhav

How did I do?



I took the picture before realizing that the cable ties were protruding into the fans, they are tucked away now. I just used plain black akasa cable extensions on everything.

Do not ask about, or judge based on the back ...

http://i.imgur.com/DSX6JRh.jpg


----------



## bomberjun

Rate please.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> How did I do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture before realizing that the cable ties were protruding into the fans, they are tucked away now. I just used plain black akasa cable extensions on everything.
> 
> Do not ask about, or judge based on the back ...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DSX6JRh.jpg


9/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Rate please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 That is awesome!


----------



## LordOfTots

My sig rig











Rig I just built my dad


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> 
> 
> My sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig I just built my dad


I would clean up your cables just a bit


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Rate please.


definitely ill id say 10 and i dont say that about many is any rigs


----------



## happynutz420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> How did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture before realizing that the cable ties were protruding into the fans, they are tucked away now. I just used plain black akasa cable extensions on everything.
> 
> Do not ask about, or judge based on the back ...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DSX6JRh.jpg






looks real nice 9.75/10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Rate please.






you cant get much better than that, looks awesome! 10


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just a quick put together (swapped from a dif case so parts a lil dusty)


----------



## socketus

9.5/10

easy ! a non-painted case interior makes it easy to spot cables ... all I see is the top fan's cable, the heatsink's front fan cable, and what looks to be the top hard drive's power cable is hunched up at the drive's top. Your audio card cable appears to not be hooked up, but its covering up the front i/o cables. Very well done


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> -snip-
> just a quick put together (swapped from a dif case so parts a lil dusty)


8/10 - Only thing i'd say is the sound card cable could do with sorting also not related but i do think cases look better in black









Anywho, here is my contribution.

Just finished giving it a rebuild. It's a server so not really intended to be pretty but i thought i'd get it somewhere near for the purposes of airflow. i also discovered how hard it is to take pictures of a black computer in a room with no natural light











Side note, I really do like the Core 1000, it's cracking for the price !


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> 8/10 - Only thing i'd say is the sound card cable could do with sorting also not related but i do think cases look better in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, here is my contribution.
> 
> Just finished giving it a rebuild. It's a server so not really intended to be pretty but i thought i'd get it somewhere near for the purposes of airflow. i also discovered how hard it is to take pictures of a black computer in a room with no natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, I really do like the Core 1000, it's cracking for the price !


Cheater. Your Perc5/6 isn't wired up.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Cheater. Your Perc5/6 isn't wired up.


Hehe, if you look in the "The Server" rig i mentioned that. I'm currently running a mostly JBOD array and a then two 2tb drives in raid 1. I did that off the motherboard though. the Raid card is just there for when i need it.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Thoughts? Newest iteration of my standard workstation build for work. Absolutely ZERO cable management concessions in the case, heh.





(yes I know, there's no RAM - it's en route from Newegg.









Specs:
_Intel i5-4670K
ASUS H87M-Plus CSM
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600
Corsair 430W PSU
120GB SanDisk Extreme SSD
Fractal Design Core 1000 USB3_


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Thoughts? Newest iteration of my standard workstation build for work. Absolutely ZERO cable management concessions in the case, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes I know, there's no RAM - it's en route from Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> _Intel i5-3570K
> ASUS H87M-Plus CSM
> 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600
> Corsair 430W PSU
> 120GB SanDisk Extreme SSD
> Fractal Design Core 1000 USB3_


u mad bro? 3570K with H87 motherboard?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> u mad bro? 3570K with H87 motherboard?


Errrrrrrrrrrrr it could have also been a 4670K...

derp! >.>


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> 
> just a quick put together (swapped from a dif case so parts a lil dusty)


9/10


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*


I get the names confused when I'm tired!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I get the names confused when I'm tired!


----------



## DizzlePro

I didnt focus on cable management while switching to the new case anyway

i will post again once ive tidied the cables up

Old Case



New Case


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I didnt focus on cable management while switching to the new case anyway
> 
> i will post again once ive tidied the cables up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Old Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Case


8/10

Mine


----------



## LordOfTots

10/10







That looks amazing



My Rig(I really need to learn how to sleeve, and get a fan controller)



My dad's rig I recently built for him


----------



## GoLDii3

Finally i have everything together.


----------



## sinnedone

Very nice. I say 9.9/10

Where are your H80i cables though?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Very nice. I say 9.9/10
> 
> Where are your H80i cables though?




They are tiny and black,that's why they are hard to spot.

And there aren't any sata cables as this is the H60 2013 editon.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 - IGN


----------



## [CyGnus]

A few updates its nothing spectacular but i have 9 fans (+2 on the side panel) in my case


----------



## johnnyman

]hi guys!!here is my desktop case!!previous my case was orange devil black xpredator and i painted all to black!!







the only thing i didnt paint is the back of the case where mobo is!













here is with old original color!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Try a to take the pics with flash and the neons turned off


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

About 90% through my build:


----------



## ChrisB17

Tried to hide everything best I could. Corsair 540 air is a awesome case!


----------



## neurotix

Got some Corsair SP120 fans and sleeved extension cables:


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/IMG_3304.jpg.html


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Here is my share


----------



## chefproject

Hi guys,

here is my share about cables







................isn't quite easy in a open case speak benchtable











Greetings and regards chefproject


----------



## benjamen50

So many cables all over the place in my picture, took care not to block airflow mostly.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Dude.. You can do better than that lol
get yourself a crap load of cable ties, unplug everything, sit and stare at your case and think about what you can do to tidy that mess up!


----------



## benjamen50

I tried that, the back of the case chassis is very narrow for cable management and it's very difficult to run all through back, oh god I should buy myself a new case maybe, but this one fits any computer part I can afford lol..


----------



## neurotix

I agree, right now it looks terrible.

Even without a better case I see a ton of cables that can be run behind the motherboard itself. Also, all of your SATA power and data cables can be stuffed behind the drive bays on the back side to hide them. You can get creative with the molex cables too. You may want to get a different case, but even with that one you could do a much better job.

Nice heatsink though. Thermaltake Frio. That's an excellent cooler. I used to use one before I got my H100i.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Check Me Out (tips appreciated):


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Check Me Out (tips appreciated):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


One thing I would try is to mount the hdd's the other way so the cables pop out of the hidden side. only if its possible, some cases you can get away with it others you cant. Although it may require needing longer sata cables I guess.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> One thing I would try is to mount the hdd's the other way so the cables pop out of the hidden side. only if its possible, some cases you can get away with it others you cant. Although it may require needing longer sata cables I guess.


Cool, I'll try to see if it's possible.

The first time I tried, the 5.25 mounts had issues with mounting in the case (drives only screw in 1 way), I might have to drill holes into the mounts to offset them to make room for the front panel fan. (there's a AF120 behind the front faceplates (still looking for a grill solution for it).

As you said, I might need to get longer sata cables......


----------



## neurotix

.theMetal's advice is good. Although you did a great job zip-tying the SATA data cables and arranging them, they still look cluttered. If you can remount all of your drives except your DVD (if you have one) so they face the other way, and you can still plug them in and put your front panel on, I would do it that way. That's what I did with mine.

Additionally, all of the cables coming out of your power supply look a little loose and messy. See if you can pull them tighter behind the motherboard and put zipties around all of them to keep them neatly together.

Here's my rig as an example, look near the bottom.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> .theMetal's advice is good. Although you did a great job zip-tying the SATA data cables and arranging them, they still look cluttered. If you can remount all of your drives except your DVD (if you have one) so they face the other way, and you can still plug them in and put your front panel on, I would do it that way. That's what I did with mine.
> 
> Additionally, all of the cables coming out of your power supply look a little loose and messy. See if you can pull them tighter behind the motherboard and put zipties around all of them to keep them neatly together.
> 
> Here's my rig as an example, look near the bottom.


Ok cool, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## socketus

Or use velcro wraps for your psu cabling.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Or use velcro wraps for your psu cabling.


oooh, I have some rolls of velcro, good idea.

Is there something I can wrap the cables with? like a blue pipe? or something to make it look like 1 cable?


----------



## socketus

Dunno, never thought of that, I used the linked wraps. Get creative, remember first year of school ? maybe kindegarten ? when the teach brought out the glue and scissors and construction paper ?

cut cut cut sniff sniff fold lol, get creative







and don't forget to show us


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Dunno, never thought of that, I used the linked wraps. Get creative, remember first year of school ? maybe kindegarten ? when the teach brought out the glue and scissors and construction paper ?
> 
> cut cut cut sniff sniff fold lol, get creative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and don't forget to show us


haha, glitter EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Can I get a rate on my rig?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can I get a rate on my rig?


Very very nice. Super clean. Only thing I would change are the white zipties, and change them to black zipties, very minor thing though.

That blue milk makes me thirsty.


----------



## Liradon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can I get a rate on my rig?


I'd give it a 6... Out of 5! I love light blue coolant! Seriously, clean build







love the blue theme. Sleeving could've been better/neater imo, but it looks amazing







.
7/10.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Very very nice. Super clean. Only thing I would change are the white zipties, and change them to black zipties, very minor thing though.
> 
> That blue milk makes me thirsty.


Thanks








Yeah the zipties are a bit of an eyesore at the moment. Waiting for some longer black ones because I ran out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liradon*
> 
> I'd give it a 6... Out of 5! I love light blue coolant! Seriously, clean build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the blue theme. Sleeving could've been better/neater imo, but it looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 7/10.


Thanks, the sleeved cable are extensions, I'll look at combing them a bit better, I hate how far the cables have to travel to the GPU, makes them tricky to make them look good


----------



## benjamen50

Should I move the cd-drive from the top expansion bay to the bottom expansion bay?

Also cable management should be easy to do without zip ties right?


----------



## Solonowarion

I personally like zip ties. I just turn the conction to the back. One of the cleanest least bulky options imo. Small narrow black strip. Doesnt get any neater than that.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can I get a rate on my rig?


Looks great, I'd give it a 10.

~neuro


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Before


After (I need to get one with the side panel removed)


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Or use velcro wraps for your psu cabling.


These are great. Also, Monoprice sells them for a lot cheaper: http://www.monoprice.com/Product/Index?p_id=5809

Something I've learned, if you're buying any sort of computer/electronic accessory check Monoprice first, they're awesome.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Looks great, I'd give it a 10.
> 
> ~neuro


Wow thanks!









Does anyone have any experiences with the NZXT HUE? Are they any good?


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> These are great. Also, Monoprice sells them for a lot cheaper: http://www.monoprice.com/Product/Index?p_id=5809
> 
> Something I've learned, if you're buying any sort of computer/electronic accessory check Monoprice first, they're awesome.


THey're also great for buying cables, I buy near all of my cables from them.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can I get a rate on my rig?


As suggested i would change the white zipties to black ones, the PCI-E power cable i would route it on top of the Sata cables and hide that red cable on the bottom rad fan


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> As suggested i would change the white zipties to black ones, the PCI-E power cable i would route it on top of the Sata cables and hide that red cable on the bottom rad fan


Yessir!









If I can move my arms after fitness training tonight I'll do all this and take new pics


----------



## Witchdoctor




----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm afraid that's going to have to be a massive great big fat 10/10.

That is a truly impressive build, I tip my hat for thee!


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


10/10.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

@WitchDoctor

Why am I even here? LOL

need to buy tools.....

10/10


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> @WitchDoctor
> 
> Why am I even here? LOL
> 
> need to buy tools.....
> 
> 10/10


I feel the same.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


>










Really amazing build! Looks awesome. Can I ask, what diameter pipe is used and what fittings are needed for a good seal? I assume normal compression fittings for flexible pipe won't be any good?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Brutal build, a bit overkill on the rad side though 4x 480mm woww







10/10


----------



## Witchdoctor

Thank you gentlemen for the kind words

the tubing is 1/4" ID and 3/8" OD

Using typical 3/8" OD compresion fittings

Don't let the small size fool you as copper tubing works really well

Here are some temps

W/Prime 1024, Furmark and Crysis 3


----------



## theturbofd




----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























I like


----------



## james111333

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*






This is remarkably similar to a system a friend and I built!


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Can I get a rate people







100% done


----------



## sinnedone

5/10 because your graphics card cables aren't as straight as your 24 pin..............







j/k

10/10 It looks real good. I cant really see th bottom cables on the motherboard. Are those sleeved to?


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> 5/10 because your graphics card cables aren't as straight as your 24 pin..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> 10/10 It looks real good. I cant really see th bottom cables on the motherboard. Are those sleeved to?


Thats because the 24 pins are stitched with a thin nylon thread







yea everything is sleeved. How would you go about training your sleeved cables. Its frustrating me how they aren't. but cheers


----------



## Unknownm

Still needs work but it's better than before (for air flow). Temps are stable with higher voltage


----------



## _TRU_

don't remember if i added mine


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> don't remember if i added mine


I think you did.Btw did you win rig of the month,I knew you entered.

100/100 cause 10/10 would be too low of a score.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I think you did.Btw did you win rig of the month,I knew you entered.
> 100/100 cause 10/10 would be too low of a score.


thnx! nah didn win, but got a few votes which is pretty sweet. at least i know ppl like my work.








fall back was going up against custom loops etc. i want to get sponsored to do a rig w a custom loop, but that's dreaming


----------



## wthenshaw

Up for criticism whilst I wait for sleeved extensions.


----------



## sinnedone

Pictures are pretty dark but from what I can see its nice and tidy 9.5/10


----------



## GoLDii3




----------



## mtrx

600T noise was starting to be too much, 750D for the rescue!


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 600T noise was starting to be too much, 750D for the rescue!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10, only litter thing is cleaning up the bottom part a little to hide that 24pin and other I/O cables. Man the 350D does such a great job cleaning up when you are using 2.5/SSDs. Superior mounting system imho. Great build









New Case NZXT Source 530

Link: Tiny Review/Pics here for those interested in it.

Amazing case!


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 600T noise was starting to be too much, 750D for the rescue!


Awesome case, I love the SSD mounting.

Here's mine


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> Awesome case, I love the SSD mounting.
> 
> Here's mine


10/10


----------



## chase11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> Awesome case, I love the SSD mounting.
> 
> Here's mine


Can you make the DVD drive cable go up instead of down for a shorter run? That would be the only thing to make it cleaner otherwise 10/10


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nothing special but here goes


----------



## bclk

I'll give mine a shot! The front panel cables are flat up against the side panel in the back there, even though it doesn't look like it. Oh, and that runaway PCIe cable will get connected to my GPU once I can afford it (thank god for integrated graphics, at least for now!).

Would appreciate any suggestions y'all have.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bclk*
> 
> (thank god for integrated graphics00


Never before has any one ever said this......


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Never before has any one ever said this......


i did, when i didn have an external card


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Can you make the DVD drive cable go up instead of down for a shorter run? That would be the only thing to make it cleaner otherwise 10/10


If the drive was mounted in the top bay is would look much nicer but is not possible because it fowls on the 140mm top fan. I could mount it in the middle bay but then the front of the case wouldn't look as clean. If I were to loop it to enter the same grommet as the 24pin cables I think the loop would look more untidy than the straight cable down.


----------



## BritishBob

So anyone want to rate my nearly build half broken rig atm....

I seem to have broken the images...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mdoiwu9sqyqkdob/DSC_0087.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/35kmgfykp3us2ja/DSC_0088.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/li2n7w8fcfpxuqh/DSC_0089.jpg

For those who notice, the two cable going top left away from the case are for the two missing fans on my Silver Arrow, and I have busted my front panel circuit board on my HAF X, hence the unplugged front panel cables.


----------



## neurotix

BritishBob, those look really good to me. Nice and clean. Your case has a lot of room in it, so it looks good. I can't see anything I'd recommend changing.

8/10.. I'd rate it higher if it were color coordinated, had sleeved PSU and PCI-E cables, etc. The stuff that really makes a rig stand out.


----------



## Lukas026

remade my cables in my case

what do you guys think ? what would you advice ?


----------



## fast_fate

I think the GPU is about to snap !!!
Decent start made on the cables but I see quite a few still to go








Front fan cable really sticks out as do the drive bay cables up top.
See if you can pock them in somewhere toward the front


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I think the GPU is about to snap !!!
> Decent start made on the cables but I see quite a few still to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front fan cable really sticks out as do the drive bay cables up top.
> See if you can pock them in somewhere toward the front


tell me about it. I dont know what to do with the GPU - I know its bending like hell becouse its heavy but I dont have any reasoanble and nice looking way how make it better


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> tell me about it. I dont know what to do with the GPU - I know its bending like hell becouse its heavy but I dont have any reasoanble and nice looking way how make it better


Scythe Ninja Wire

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/pc-accessory/ninja-wire.html


----------



## ssgtnubb

Decent gage fishing line also works well.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> tell me about it. I dont know what to do with the GPU - I know its bending like hell becouse its heavy but I dont have any reasoanble and nice looking way how make it better


IS it just this card's design? cause I see the case's PCI slot screws in there. Or is it the pci connectors pulling it down?


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> IS it just this card's design? cause I see the case's PCI slot screws in there. Or is it the pci connectors pulling it down?


its the card weight which pulls it down. the more it is from the rear of the case (and the 2 screws) the more it drops. some nice stand offs would be great. but I dont know how to instal them and also how to fit them exactly where I want to. I will take a look at the scythe thing right now


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> its the card weight which pulls it down. the more it is from the rear of the case (and the 2 screws) the more it drops. some nice stand offs would be great. but I dont know how to instal them and also how to fit them exactly where I want to. I will take a look at the scythe thing right now


If your PCI connectors are long enough, route them through where the 24 pin cable come in, and zip tie them down tightly so it's pulling up. Not the best solution cause you wouldn't want to damage the GPU socket, but it might look better LOL.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*


Also, you can try look for a gpu bracket like this one from a CM case.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> If your PCI connectors are long enough, route them through where the 24 pin cable come in, and zip tie them down tightly so it's pulling up. Not the best solution cause you wouldn't want to damage the GPU socket, but it might look better LOL.


This. Use the PCI cables to fix the problem. A backplate might help too.


----------



## Lukas026

ok thanks will do. I am not sure about the backplate - you see I am using accelero xtreme III on my Titan and I think I cant use any backplate with it. or am I wrong ?

the idea with cables seems good. FYI if you have ever saw some ASUS card with tri slot DCU II cooler, its bending even more


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok thanks will do. I am not sure about the backplate - you see I am using accelero xtreme III on my Titan and I think I cant use any backplate with it. or am I wrong ?
> 
> the idea with cables seems good. FYI if you have ever saw some ASUS card with tri slot DCU II cooler, its bending even more


I went from a 7970 with accelero to a DCU2, I can confirm this isn't true...


----------



## Lukas026

realy ? I owned matrix 580 and also 680 dcuII for some time and both bends down...

asus is making some dcuII's in 2 slot mode so maybe now its better


----------



## MooseHead

Finally finished my build. Here's some final pics.



Some Purple?


White Light


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> realy ? I owned matrix 580 and also 680 dcuII for some time and both bends down...
> 
> asus is making some dcuII's in 2 slot mode so maybe now its better






Um yea... The DUC2 might bend a bit but the card is flat...

BTW the top card is now dead, which is why I got the DCU2.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooseHead*
> 
> Finally finished my build. Here's some final pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Purple?
> 
> 
> White Light


I think you're missing a dimm!


----------



## LordOfTots

EDIT Wrong thread


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Rh1no0oWn/media/IMG_2396-1.jpg.html

How am i doing on the cable front?


----------



## WiSK

Nice look there Brokenlink


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0k3nLiNk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Rh1no0oWn/media/IMG_2396-1.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> How am i doing on the cable front?


I like it, black and blue vengeance dimms look sick too.


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Cheers! Had to get blue dimms when i got 16gb as they went with the sleeved extensions i bought


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

I just finished this build. Any advice for cable improvements? I'm thinking about doing a custom sleeve job, but it sounds really tedious...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoaDMTGguy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished this build. Any advice for cable improvements? I'm thinking about doing a custom sleeve job, but it sounds really tedious...


I think it looks dam clean.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


i hate to requote but... 10/10.... is this even real life??? Mother of GOD epic pipe bending skillz!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoaDMTGguy*
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished this build. Any advice for cable improvements? I'm thinking about doing a custom sleeve job, but it sounds really tedious...


Looks great.

About the custom sleeving, if you want an alternative you can purchase sleeved extension cables relatively cheaply. I used Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved cables in mine and it turned out good. I got them from frozencpu. Just letting you know if you didn't already.


----------



## darwing

Hey guys I'm in need of some serious molex cable management help, how can I fix all my connections there are like 7-9 molex barbs and just want to slim them down!


----------



## mru

Do you have a photo?
Do you mean that you want to get rid of extra/unused Molex connectors on the various PSU strands?

You can just simply cut them off. If you do it cleanly (de-pin, cut the unwanted wire down to the pin, and re-pin) you can just leave it like that, or add a shrinksleeve to cover the exposed wire end before re-pinning.
If you just cut the wire at the connector's edge, I would apply some insulation tape.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Karasu

This is only the third computer I've built. My first I did no cable management whatsoever :X What a nightmare that was, the second was decent, and I think this is my best cable management yet for me anyway :B


----------



## [CyGnus]

Karasu you can hide 50% of those cables specially that red sata cable behind the tray...Get creative some Zip ties do miracles







and you have the CPU fan in the wrong place it should be blowing air through the CPU not pulling it back.


----------



## Karasu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Karasu you can hide 50% of those cables specially that red sata cable behind the tray...Get creative some Zip ties do miracles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you have the CPU fan in the wrong place it should be blowing air through the CPU not pulling it back.


Oops, thanks for that xD put it together on very little sleep the other night hah. I'll get on it, thanks! :] I appreciate the constructive criticism~

Edit: Fixed it, and wow. Now my CPU temps are around 9-24c idle and 39 under full load :] Thanks for pointing it out, I probably wouldn't have noticed it otherwise till later hahah.


----------



## darwing

Quick random question can I cut the nzxt led lights to size? 1meter was to short and 2m is to long can I just snip off the excess lights and the rest will still function as expected?

With that said can I cut off excess power plugs I'm not using? Like the last moles connection and the others would still work?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Karasu


----------



## fast_fate

G'Day Crew,

I'm at the stage of cable managent of 24 pin and PCIe in my build.
Elysium log here.
I think I like the look of what I'm trying here - but would like opinions as maybe it looks wacky and I'm just not seeing it.
Just sort of put in place and not "groomed" yet


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> G'Day Crew,
> 
> I'm at the stage of cable managent of 24 pin and PCIe in my build.
> Elysium log here.
> I think I like the look of what I'm trying here - but would like opinions as maybe it looks wacky and I'm just not seeing it.
> Just sort of put in place and not "groomed" yet


Overall, kickass build. 10/10.

I think the twist or angle of how the 24 pin routes down puts too much fray (or space between) on the sleeves.


----------



## mru

Darwing
That's like a waterhose: you can cut off what you dont need.
With the LED strips, there usually is a mark where you can/must cut.


----------



## [CyGnus]

fast_fate i understand the color scheme and all but i would hide the 24pin cable, overall i think it would look better if it went behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> fast_fate i understand the color scheme and all but i would hide the 24pin cable, overall i think it would look better if it went behind the motherboard tray.


Hey CyGnus.
Thanks for the feedback - appreciated








To be honest the color scheme wasn't my concern though.
It was more the routing down the front.
To do an arc back through the square grommet I thought might just make it stick out too much with nothing else there.

So the cables in Elysium are not actually in Elysium then - back to the same old same old then








Rather than hijack this thread any one who cares to comment can post away at the build log
This is how I've done my cables previously...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 



Cheers


----------



## [CyGnus]

Pretty nice builds


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I like what you did with the GPU cables in the last one.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> I like what you did with the GPU cables in the last one.


me too... its a mildly old school way of doing GPU cables, and if you get the spacing right is extremely low key... i remember a few years back when there was a fad to not show any cables at all (make them blend into the case background)... i believe that is when this became popular with sleved cables


----------



## fast_fate

Thanks for the feedback guys









I toyed around a bit more and have decide to run with this for the routing.
With some final grooming when finished I think will have desired outcome.
Neat clean looking but not same as what I've done before.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I toyed around a bit more and have decide to run with this for the routing.
> With some final grooming when finished I think will have desired outcome.
> Neat clean looking but not same as what I've done before.


like a barber pole/twisted stripes.

I like it. Color scheme is sick!


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Are you gonna add more purple to the build?

*NVM, I see the purple fans now, nice


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Are you gonna add more purple to the build?
> 
> *NVM, I see the purple fans now, nice


Fans are really deep midnight blue - Intend on getting the case powder coated in that color.
Coolant will most likely be purple - but maybe I'll just run distilled and leave that bit of purple cabling as a highlight.
Not yet decided


----------



## DF is BUSY




----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*


Pretty clean, 8.5/10, maybe bundle thos PSU cables







.


----------



## Polska

I put my rig into a new case yesterday. I really like this case, so may add some flare/lighting to it in the future. Pretty basic as is.


----------



## IAmDay

Wow I really like that rig


----------



## [CyGnus]

Polska nice work


----------



## Step83

Got annoyed, case went from this



To this


----------



## TiezZ BE

Old and new are both nice, looks very tidy.

Is that a hybrid cooling block on your graphics card? If so, how are the noiselevels? More or less noise in comparison to the one in the previous pic?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Old and new are both nice, looks very tidy.
> 
> Is that a hybrid cooling block on your graphics card? If so, how are the noiselevels? More or less noise in comparison to the one in the previous pic?


It is indeed, noise levels are brilliant i dont hear the thing it manages both fans on its own. Temps are good bit better than the stock ASUS DCUII but it is a good cooler to be fair.


----------



## awil95

Custom paracord sleeving on my Raidmax 630 Watt PSU

















Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Roxycon

My go at it









I have to change the cpu fans to black extensions and when i get around to it, i maybe have to stitch my gpu power cables, anything you can suggest me to do?

What do you guys do with multi coloured front io cables?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to change the cpu fans to black extensions and when i get around to it, i maybe have to stitch my gpu power cables, anything you can suggest me to do?
> _What do you guys do with multi coloured front io cables?_


Clean looking mobo area that is








9 out of 10 as it stands.
as you mentioned, you've still a bit of work to finish it off.

io cables - black artliner works really well, as a quick effective solution, maybe even the best option.
individual sleeving them gets a bit bulky with lots of wires in small place - it's doable but not my choice.
usually you have to shrink wrap the ends and that makes the ends stiffer and harder to get a tight bend out of the area.
and the small two pin plugs (power / reset ect) melt really easy under the heat gun







I've done it !!
To get really pedantic about - you could make a new cable with black wires and sleeve it bundled as one, so just short black wires showing at mobo side.


----------



## Roxycon

Bringing makeup to my pc, haha







may ask my mom tomorrow if she got something like that.

A lot work to be done actually but mostly behind the mb tray







tucked in fast so i could rather read to my finals and leave something to the holiday's


----------



## Furion92

Probably not everyone's taste, but you could put them into a 10x2 connector and braid them like I did here: Click me!

//edit: I just realized this was about the colors and not the organization *facepalm* ... well I'd either solder in new black wires or make little black extensions and/or sleeve them in pairs


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Probably not everyone's taste, but you could put them into a 10x2 connector and braid them like I did here: Click me!
> 
> //edit: I just realized this was about the colors and not the organization *facepalm* ... well I'd either solder in new black wires or make little black extensions and/or sleeve them in pairs


I don't have the skillz, nor the patience to braid PSU cables.....I don't even wanna sleeve it.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Probably not everyone's taste, but you could put them into a 10x2 connector and braid them like I did here: Click me!
> 
> //edit: I just realized this was about the colors and not the organization *facepalm* ... well I'd either solder in new black wires or make little black extensions and/or sleeve them in pairs


Cables... 10/10... holy mother of







What even possessed you to do that... Not my style but kudos on the braiding...


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, got another rig to throw in the fire. It's a 300R. Could really use another 1/4th inch behind the tray.


----------



## lordhinton

ive got one of those








did my best with cables with no ties etc just all hidden


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> ive got one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did my best with cables with no ties etc just all hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


and that's pretty neat 10/10


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Just finished my first Prodigy build, I'll post pics soon cause I had some cable routing questions. Specifically the routing of the side panel connectors.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

I would like to present my second mod WIP, Fractal Effect. All cables have bee cut to custom length, and sleeved. I have created some custom length fan cables and SATA power cables for the SSD and H80i.







What do you guys think? Score?

MA


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I would like to present my second mod WIP, Fractal Effect. All cables have bee cut to custom length, and sleeved. I have created some custom length fan cables and SATA power cables for the SSD and H80i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Score?
> 
> MA


Well usually builds are scored on how well you hid the cables, but I think this needs a score on the presentation which I'd give a solid 9/10!
That's a good looking PC no doubt.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Well usually builds are scored on how well you hid the cables,


We kinda need a different convention for scoring mini ITX builds. It's very hard to hide any cables. I thought I was doing a good job here...



... but when I stood back from it I realised it's still a rat's nest


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> We kinda need a different convention for scoring mini ITX builds. It's very hard to hide any cables. I thought I was doing a good job here...
> 
> 
> 
> ... but when I stood back from it I realised it's still a rat's nest


9/10

Looking sharp WiSK!

MA


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Well usually builds are scored on how well you hid the cables, but I think this needs a score on the presentation which I'd give a solid 9/10!
> That's a good looking PC no doubt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Well usually builds are scored on how well you hid the cables, but I think this needs a score on the presentation which I'd give a solid 9/10!
> That's a good looking PC no doubt.


Thanks Eskimo!







Very nice of you to say









MA


----------



## xdoo675

Miiiiiiiiine


----------



## Hartk1213

heres mine....let me know what you think



oops forgot to plug in to USB3.0 in this picture


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> heres mine....let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> oops forgot to plug in to USB3.0 in this picture


You've done a very good job in my opinion. I'd suggest running the pump's power cable against the motherboard (try routing it between components), and you might also be able to make the SATA cable at the top a bit less visible.

It seems you have a very glossy case and it looks like you had very bright directional light. To reduce those reflections, you could try using indirect light.


----------



## fast_fate

Latest update for Elysium's cables


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Yeti Poacher

Elysium's cable management is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Here's an update to my personal build:

Installed the RM850, and Corsair White sleeved cables.


----------



## zuri

Hi all!

Noob here! This is my first serious gaming/graphics build. First case with cable management features and first time actually trying to manage them.

I'd appreciate any suggestions, tips or advice before I move further - closing up the case and all that.

The wire hanging out there is the NZXT hue to be attached to the LED strip.

Have mercy







.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuri*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Noob here! This is my first serious gaming/graphics build. First case with cable management features and first time actually trying to manage them.
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions, tips or advice before I move further - closing up the case and all that.
> 
> The wire hanging out there is the NZXT hue to be attached to the LED strip.
> 
> Have mercy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: computer


I think you have a solid 8-9. Good work!









I would say the power supply cabling could be tightened up with a zip tie or two. There is a wire on the bottom that goes to the right. It could just loop down to tighten it up. That is about all I can think of for now.


----------



## jktmas

new graphics card, new HDD, and new and improved cable management!
For a graphics card, i didn't have too much of a budget, so i went with a refurb ASUS radeon 7950 DC2 for $260
enjoy the pictures and rate me honestly, im feeling proud of this time around.




Spoiler: More Pics inside















And a new setup, i went with two monitors on my desk this time, and my tv on the other side of my tower for movies and netflix stuff.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Bazinga69 that is pretty good the only thing i would change is that 24PIN cable try to find a black sleeved one (extension) and that would look perfect


----------



## benjamen50

Some average cable management I did for someone:


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Some average cable management I did for someone:


It's not related to the cables, but are you aware that the closest pipe (the one going between the front and the radiator) isn't completely filled? I'm not an expert in watercooling but I think that might cause some problems.


----------



## benjamen50

Yeah I told my friend that he needs to fill it up. Still cools cpu at 30°C


----------



## Roxycon

Should manage it some more imo.. Get those molexes behind the mb tray, or even better get some foam with tape on either side and stick the nzxt led cable pcb's behind the mobo, top odd bay clamp is open and it looks like you guys got some serious kink going on between cpu and the rad ( probably just the angle given the temp you posted)

And you got a random fan/pump connection wich is not connected right behind the gpu


----------



## benjamen50

Thanks for noting, I got it plugged in, it was for the Radiator pump.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Thanks for noting, I got it plugged in, it was for the Radiator pump.


I would have used a bit longer green tubing, that white connector doesn't look aesthetically great.

Take that with an huge grain of salt, I've only used AIO coolers. I'm hoping of doing a custom loop soon, maybe in a different case.


----------



## Roxycon

It would be more hideable if they flipped the rad in/outlet to the front









I can recommend you the enthoo primo if you want a wc optimised case







nice and roomy


----------



## _REAPER_

I just finished my rebuild let me know what you think


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I just finished my rebuild let me know what you think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i just thought it was awesomely neat.

10/10


----------



## Angrychair




----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow nice build 10/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I just finished my rebuild let me know what you think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 Whenever you feel like it I could use a Titan


----------



## GoLDii3

Here i go:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IAmDay

Nice rig







Solid job on the cables mate.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Here i go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, love the white cabling. No suggestions 10/10


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Looks great, love the white cabling. No suggestions 10/10


do it right. get a tripod.


----------



## vilius572

So, what you think about my cable managenent? These are Nanoxia extensions but I will get fully sleeved cables soon. 



Also you might think that I forgot to connect SATA cables to DVD reader but cable is there. Believe me







It's hiding back there.


----------



## Roxycon

Nice rig







i will give it 9,5, i would route the gpu power from the above grommet and the front audio could be routed behind the mb so it doesn't show as much







and you could dismount the unused hdd bay


----------



## vilius572

That hdd bay is actually useful. It hiding some cables







I moved from my old case yesterday ( Corsair Carbide 300r) I used just about 30min. to put my components in this case so cable management is not perfect. Also this is not my final rig.
Are you from Norway?








Old case :


----------



## Roxycon

Ah, kudos to you making that only 30 min then







used like 3 hours on my cable management ver 2.0 in my enthoo

Yes i am, well originally from costa rica but i live here in norway but for my master degree im hoping to move to either us, belgium or some place in asia


----------



## vilius572

I will redo my cable management one day.
I'm from Norway too!


----------



## Roxycon

Well it does look good as is








Oh, nice, are you going to the gathering? or maybe youre more of a home staying guy/girl?
Arent that many from our country on ocn so its always nice to get a little chat with the few


----------



## vilius572

Yes, I'm going to the gathering. I hate to stay home everytime








I totally agree with you mate


----------



## Roxycon

Nice, ill keep a lookout for a 750 d then







so pumped to show off my rig there this year


----------



## vilius572

Yeah! Btw I bought mine one from cdon.no there is pretty good price for this case.


----------



## Gavush

Before:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After:


----------



## IAmDay

Looks good!


----------



## Roxycon

Nice, the possibility to whether or not its possible to "daisy chain" pgu power cables like you have done, have been grindig my backhead the last few days







thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Nice, the possibility to whether or not its possible to "daisy chain" pgu power cables like you have done, have been grindig my backhead the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for clearing that up


I didn't really put that much thought into it. Each connector has the same pin-out, and I assumed that they all go to the same source since it's a single rail. It seemed like they were spaced like it was meant to be.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Here's an update to my personal build:
> 
> Installed the RM850, and Corsair White sleeved cables.


does the gpu work correctly when hooked up like that? i used the other single wire with jumper but i would rather do it the way you did..


----------



## spungyplunger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> does the gpu work correctly when hooked up like that? i used the other single wire with jumper but i would rather do it the way you did..


working for me on my rm650. I actually cut off the second part of the gpu cable and sleeved mine.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> working for me on my rm650. I actually cut off the second part of the gpu cable and sleeved mine.


i just want to get rid of the silly looking loop of wires on my gpu..i just didnt know if it was ok to run two seperate rails to it or not...it looks much cleaner that way


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i just want to get rid of the silly looking loop of wires on my gpu..i just didnt know if it was ok to run two seperate rails to it or not...it looks much cleaner that way


Yah, GPU works fine with 2 separate cables, I don't even think my Corsair Sleeve kit came with a dual PCIE cable. I run a 6 and 8 connector, you'rs looks like dual 6 pins.

That reminds me...I need to grab the sleeved 24 pin soon :/


----------



## respartan

sweet i went ahead did the same to mine and it works great! thanks for the reply!


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> does the gpu work correctly when hooked up like that? i used the other single wire with jumper but i would rather do it the way you did..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10

liked the white theme and nice touch with the V8


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> liked the white theme and nice touch with the V8


o thanks man!!! I really appreciate the kind words!!


----------



## carmal

Just Want To Share my new upgrade...


----------



## kdawgmaster

well i just finished touching up mine xD

please dont comment on the dust i know its there i just dont have anything to rid of it :/

 Pre power video cards
 With power
 Back =D


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

My Arc Midi R2, sorry for the really crappy cellphone pics.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> 
> 
> My Arc Midi R2, sorry for the really crappy cellphone pics.


where/how did u get the psu cover?


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Just Want To Share my new upgrade...


dang... very nice..im gonna use green in my wifes build


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> well i just finished touching up mine xD
> 
> please dont comment on the dust i know its there i just dont have anything to rid of it :/
> 
> Pre power video cards
> With power
> Back =D


lots of gpu's and lots of hdd's ...u a baller?


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> where/how did u get the psu cover?


I made it out of 1/16 aluminum and carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> lots of gpu's and lots of hdd's ...u a baller?


Nope im from grove street. and dont bring that Baller stuff in here. They aint taken over my turf


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Nope im from grove street. and dont bring that Baller stuff in here. They aint taken over my turf


lol..ya u a baller if u can afford all that gear..congrats..


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> I made it out of 1/16 aluminum and carbon fiber vinyl.


dang..good job man it looks nice


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> dang... very nice..im gonna use green in my wifes build


Thanks Frenzz...


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> well i just finished touching up mine xD
> 
> please dont comment on the dust i know its there i just dont have anything to rid of it :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pre power video cards
> With power
> Back =D


3x 290x with so little space between? Whats the temps?


----------



## vilius572

Now can I imagine how much noise these gpu's make


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 3x 290x with so little space between? Whats the temps?


fan speeds are around 70% and they get to be around 75C


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> fan speeds are around *turbo jet* and they get to be around 75C


Fixed


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Put in a new mobo and cleaned out all my water cooling gear:


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> well i just finished touching up mine xD
> 
> please dont comment on the dust i know its there i just dont have anything to rid of it :/
> 
> Pre power video cards
> With power
> Back =D


you should try spacing them out a bit. you have so much unused slot space!
like this:


I'll apply for a RMC once I get my custom sleeved 6 pin installed, and tidy it up a bit.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll apply for a RMC once I get my custom sleeved 6 pin installed, and tidy it up a bit.


I never knew that red and green team could coexist in the same case - on the same mobo ! I see the 660 is for folding, but ... driver issues ? how do you get around that ? google time !!

ADD: ah ! of course, with different functions, no problem having an amd and nvidia gpu on same mobo. Nice


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> you should try spacing them out a bit. you have so much unused slot space!
> like this:
> 
> 
> I'll apply for a RMC once I get my custom sleeved 6 pin installed, and tidy it up a bit.


Im not having any issues with temps. They dont go above 75 for me although fans speeds are high I just dont care


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I never knew that red and green team could coexist in the same case - on the same mobo ! I see the 660 is for folding, but ... driver issues ? how do you get around that ? google time !!
> 
> ADD: ah ! of course, with different functions, no problem having an amd and nvidia gpu on same mobo. Nice


Yep. only the 7970 has monitors attached. the other two are dedicated to their tasks.


----------



## Xylene

You don't want to see the back.


----------



## Roxycon

@u3b3rg33k, which ram cooler do you have?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> @u3b3rg33k, which ram cooler do you have?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CN2C9fSq5bsCFclaMgod8H4AKA&Item=N82E16835236002&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Memory+%26+Chipset+Cooling-_-N82E16835236002&[email protected]:20140104201504:s

G.skill ram fan. at this point it's completely unnecessary, but I don't want to risk removing it while it's running, and I keep forgetting to pull it when I turn it off.


----------



## Gman200108

Hoping to get white sleeved cables eventually. The back is a mess XD


----------



## Gray Fox

Here's my updated cable management after adding in the fully modular power supply with a set of sleeved cables! Sorry about the quality, I don't have a nice camera. Thanks in advance for ratings


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CN2C9fSq5bsCFclaMgod8H4AKA&Item=N82E16835236002&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Memory+%26+Chipset+Cooling-_-N82E16835236002&[email protected]:20140104201504:s
> 
> G.skill ram fan. at this point it's completely unnecessary, but I don't want to risk removing it while it's running, and I keep forgetting to pull it when I turn it off.


Ah, i was looking at that too but bought the ocz xtc1 instead since it was a little more boxy







i dont need it but it will tidy a lot more in with my theme than the vengeance heatsinks







is it making much noise?


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Rate and comments are welcome


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Rate and comments are welcome


That's a 8/10 as the cables at the bottom could have been sleeved a bit better, but other than it's a really good job.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Rate and comments are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 Awesome build


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Rate and comments are welcome


i'm not a fan of extensions..an AX760I would have matched the wiring color you chose better..but blue or black wiring would have matched the current psu and mobo nicely...i can only assume you chose red wires to match the ssd...

8/10


----------



## Shaded War

I didnt try very hard, but I don't think it's too shabby.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> That's a 8/10 as the cables at the bottom could have been sleeved a bit better, but other than it's a really good job.


Appreciate the feedback, that was my first attempt at cable sleeving.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> 10/10 Awesome build


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i'm not a fan of extensions..an AX760I would have matched the wiring color you chose better..but blue or black wiring would have matched the current psu and mobo nicely...i can only assume you chose red wires to match the ssd...
> 
> 8/10


Actually is all the way around, the extensions are a result of my old short cables non-modular PSU, bought them red to match the case fan led later the PSU died so i needed new one under my budget and as soon as possible, newegg had the HX750 on sale at that time so I went for it, and the SSD got it a few days ago, was on sale, got good reviews and it was red


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Appreciate the feedback, that was my first attempt at cable sleeving.
> Thanks!
> Actually is all the way around, the extensions are a result of my old short cables non-modular PSU, bought them red to match the case fan led later the PSU died so i needed new one under my budget and as soon as possible, newegg had the HX750 on sale at that time so I went for it, and the SSD got it a few days ago, was on sale, got good reviews and it was red


well gj for a pc that sounds like it sort of parted together randomly


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> well gj for a pc that sounds like it sort of parted together randomly


That's rude, not everyone can start on a blank canvas after a psu failure..

But the rig is a 8/10, you should untwist the gpu power cables and tie them together so they get more centered, and you should do something with the random cable in the middle of your mb..

Its nothing wrong with the color scheme since you got blue elements on the mb that ties in with the psu on the back and the red coloring is in the front, this comes from a guy who studyed art for three years, i like it
















What could really make it a grade A+, hardware wise since youre fireing hiim anyways on that, would be if you bought some black vinyl to cover the gray on the gpus and also the sticker on your ssd


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> That's rude, not everyone can start on a blank canvas after a psu failure..
> 
> But the rig is a 8/10, you should untwist the gpu power cables and tie them together so they get more centered, and you should do something with the random cable in the middle of your mb..
> 
> Its nothing wrong with the color scheme since you got blue elements on the mb that ties in with the psu on the back and the red coloring is in the front, this comes from a guy who studyed art for three years, i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could really make it a grade A+, hardware wise since youre fireing hiim anyways on that, would be if you bought some black vinyl to cover the gray on the gpus and also the sticker on your ssd


i'm sorry. i actually didn't mean to be rude..
Cy5Patrick...sorry if i came off rude...you are doing well with your build..
i dont agree with roxy though...i dont think red and blue mix very well..but i think that's probly a matter of taste..


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I didnt try very hard, but I don't think it's too shabby.


not bad at all..if that fan was red it would be sooo much better imo


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


10/10, That's damn tidy











I still have not gotten around to cleaning mine up yet


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


dayum...very cool dude..not a fan of the color combo but still...very nice


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dayum...very cool dude..not a fan of the color combo but still...very nice
Click to expand...

The color combo will be change once I get a new PSU. That will have to wait until I get back from AFG though


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> The color combo will be change once I get a new PSU. That will have to wait until I get back from AFG though


thank you for your service!!!


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> You don't want to see the back.


Anyone?


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Anyone?


i'm not a fan of extensions but other than that and the random blue fan.. it looks super cool dude...and yes i would like to see the back!!!


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i'm not a fan of extensions but other than that and the random blue fan.. it looks super cool dude...and yes i would like to see the back!!!


The fan is actually white LED, it's the stock fan in the case. If you mean the blue light on the top near the CPU, that's part of the motherboard. It's supposed to move with CPU power or something but I've never gotten it to work.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> The fan is actually white LED, it's the stock fan in the case. If you mean the blue light on the top near the CPU, that's part of the motherboard. It's supposed to move with CPU power or something but I've never gotten it to work.


i was talking about the big case fan.. it looks kinda blue on my tv.. i think this fan would look awesome



what made you choose that mobo? msi has awesome red/black options


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i was talking about the big case fan.. it looks kinda blue on my tv.. i think this fan would look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> what made you choose that mobo? msi has awesome red/black options


It was the best board I could buy at Micro Center when I bought the 3570k+Motherboard combo. I cared more about getting a good board for a good price than a matching color scheme. I may paint the yellow parts one of these days. But anyway, the case fan is white to me, but who knows, my vision isn't perfect.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> It was the best board I could buy at Micro Center when I bought the 3570k+Motherboard combo. I cared more about getting a good board for a good price than a matching color scheme. I may paint the yellow parts one of these days. But anyway, the case fan is white to me, but who knows, my vision isn't perfect.


i'm sure it is white. my tv is wierd sometimes. anyway..looks nice for the most part


----------



## BradleyW

Rate please. Sorry for the very bad lighting. Rig looks 50 times better in real life.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> It was the best board I could buy at Micro Center when I bought the 3570k+Motherboard combo. I cared more about getting a good board for a good price than a matching color scheme. I may paint the yellow parts one of these days. But anyway, the case fan is white to me, but who knows, my vision isn't perfect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i'm sure it is white. my tv is wierd sometimes. anyway..looks nice for the most part


It happens with white led fans. When I bought my CM Storm Stryker the front fans looked blue in the pictures I saw, but it was in fact white.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Anyone?


10/10







looks really smart


----------



## bigredishott

I cleaned up my cables. Not sure if I re-posted since so here it is. I replaced the sli bridge with a black RoG bridge to blend in better. 


Here is what it look like before.


----------



## IAmDay

Looks great.


----------



## vilius572

So here is the updated cable management. What do you think guys?


----------



## Roxycon

Nice







but you got some slack on the 24 pin, mate


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you got some slack on the 24 pin, mate


Thanks for feedback







Will fix that 24 pin later.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the updated cable management. What do you think guys?


Sick build, cables pretty clean.

Also like the orientation of your H60 tubes.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Sick build, cables pretty clean.
> 
> Also like the orientation of your H60 tubes.


My H60 tubes are like that as well.


----------



## vilius572

.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Sick build, cables pretty clean.
> 
> Also like the orientation of your H60 tubes.


Thank You. I had h60 mounted other way before but tube were banding too much in my opinion so I mounted it upside down. Btw I just hide sata cable to dvd reader and fixed 24 pin cable too.


----------



## JAM3S121

Not much I can do about that corsair h100 cables, I don't have enough slack to reach my fan controller and the h100 currently with only 1 molex cable into my modular psu and two molex cables is a mess currently. I have a set of fully sleeved seasonic cables coming soon though and i will tidy it up more currently I only used the few zip ties that came with my case. I will post pics when I get better lighting inside the case too. I am pleased with behind the motherboard tray tho, absolutely no bulge and very easy to put the panel on.

It kinda looks like crap in the front because I have the psu facing up and the first plug is the motherboard cable, I might flip it again when I get my sleeved cables from ensource.


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> Not much I can do about that corsair h100 cables, I don't have enough slack to reach my fan controller and the h100 currently with only 1 molex cable into my modular psu and two molex cables is a mess currently. I have a set of fully sleeved seasonic cables coming soon though and i will tidy it up more currently I only used the few zip ties that came with my case. I will post pics when I get better lighting inside the case too. I am pleased with behind the motherboard tray tho, absolutely no bulge and very easy to put the panel on.
> 
> It kinda looks like crap in the front because I have the psu facing up and the first plug is the motherboard cable, I might flip it again when I get my sleeved cables from ensource.


I would give it 7/10. If you flip the psu and use sleeved cables it would look much better.


----------



## JAM3S121

Well since the psu has these black and gold labels on them i took the liberity of peeling them off one side and it took me like 30 minutes.. i would need to do it again on the other side heh. But i probably will.. I am getting my cables soon hopefully.. sleeved 24pin, pci-e, cpu power and molex/sata power


----------



## Roxycon

Updated a lot of my cables since last time, still not happy







want graphics cards with unstacked power delivery











Think ill have to do like villius and cover up the mb heatsink, soon ill also tear down the whole rig and paint the I/O's on my graphics











aaand one from behind







its the best i could do considering i dont have custom length and not the time to make them


----------



## davcc22

this


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Updated a lot of my cables since last time, still not happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want graphics cards with unstacked power delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think ill have to do like villius and cover up the mb heatsink, soon ill also tear down the whole rig and paint the I/O's on my graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand one from behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the best i could do considering i dont have custom length and not the time to make them


Nice


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*


Really good job on those cables. I would give it 9/10 as the only way to improve would be by using custom cables.


----------



## TrevorAMD

I'd say I did a fairly good job with my cable managing the PSU shroud was custom made with some black spray paint and Plexy glass. I leave a little slack on the custom sleeved cables, I like to show them off and I think it flows really nicely. also my buddy took these photo's thought they came out really good tell me what you think.






This is the New fan I put in after the photoshoot, flows really nice with the case and the colors.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Updated a lot of my cables since last time, still not happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want graphics cards with unstacked power delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think ill have to do like villius and cover up the mb heatsink, soon ill also tear down the whole rig and paint the I/O's on my graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand one from behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the best i could do considering i dont have custom length and not the time to make them


do you have a build log so i can see what it looks like when u paint the i/o?


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> do you have a build log so i can see what it looks like when u paint the i/o?


Yhea i have a build log







its here

But as i said, i dont know when i get time to do it since it will take a teardown of the watercooling loop and when i first have downtime on my main rig i would also like to paint the mb heatsink and cut a piece off of the front of the case

But basically what ill do is use plastidip on the graphic cards i/o shields on both sides, for the mb i/o shield ill be using a black nail polish (work great for minor scratches on metal too) and lastly ill use some vinyl wrap for the mb hs









@bg92 and @vilius572, thanks guys, i appreciate it







custom cables is kind of out off the picture atm because of school projects sadly


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Yhea i have a build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its here
> 
> But as i said, i dont know when i get time to do it since it will take a teardown of the watercooling loop and when i first have downtime on my main rig i would also like to paint the mb heatsink and cut a piece off of the front of the case
> 
> But basically what ill do is use plastidip on the graphic cards i/o shields on both sides, for the mb i/o shield ill be using a black nail polish (work great for minor scratches on metal too) and lastly ill use some vinyl wrap for the mb hs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bg92 and @vilius572, thanks guys, i appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom cables is kind of out off the picture atm because of school projects sadly


nice i have been wondering if it is safe to paint mobo heatsinks..mine has a god awful gold in it that i have been wanting to paint for soooo long.. do you think plastidip would be ok for such a thing? i have some left over from when i did my ram


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorAMD*
> 
> I'd say I did a fairly good job with my cable managing the PSU shroud was custom made with some black spray paint and Plexy glass. I leave a little slack on the custom sleeved cables, I like to show them off and I think it flows really nicely. also my buddy took these photo's thought they came out really good tell me what you think.
> 
> This is the New fan I put in after the photoshoot, flows really nice with the case and the colors.


i like it more with the gray fan.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> nice i have been wondering if it is safe to paint mobo heatsinks..mine has a god awful gold in it that i have been wanting to paint for soooo long.. do you think plastidip would be ok for such a thing? i have some left over from when i did my ram


if it's minor parts of the hs you should be ok i guess, remember that plastidip is flammable so make sure its completely dry before exposing it to any heat







still think the wrapped hs like vilius did is the best solution as long as the wrapping dont cover the whole hs


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorAMD*
> 
> I'd say I did a fairly good job with my cable managing the PSU shroud was custom made with some black spray paint and Plexy glass. I leave a little slack on the custom sleeved cables, I like to show them off and I think it flows really nicely. also my buddy took these photo's thought they came out really good tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: computer pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the New fan I put in after the photoshoot, flows really nice with the case and the colors.


I am really liking that color scheme! I think the overall look would be a 9/10 on the cables. This merely personal preference but I would have tightened them a bit more. Otherwise, overall really like the look. (I think the second fan is fine)


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


9.5/10 Looks really good - Maybe you could comb the cables a bit neater if you wanted to add that extra bit of perfection


----------



## JAM3S121

thanks, I'm gonna buy combs soon hopefully to complete the look


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 9.5/10 Looks really good - Maybe you could comb the cables a bit neater if you wanted to add that extra bit of perfection


my thoughts exactly


----------



## mrawesome421

Eh, here's mine. Could be better but temps are terrific as is. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Ziglez

When i bought this case, i was like, I'm definetly going to do a proper cable management.


----------



## kdawgmaster

This is my new silver 540 air.


----------



## therealjustin

Nice! The 540 was an excellent choice!

Here is my Define R4 build I just completed:


----------



## Ziglez

i would pay you guys to come do my pc haha, i go to do it, but then i just wanna play some games etc.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> Nice! The 540 was an excellent choice!
> 
> Here is my Define R4 build I just completed:


Nice! The only thing I'd change is the SATA cable at the top, it looks like you might be able to hide it a bit better. Apart from that well done!


----------



## abirli

ill play

heres mine

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abi...2-4abc-a0a6-e737fed4cee5_zps044ac200.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/casepic1_zpsa937d703.jpg.html


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> ill play
> 
> heres mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abi...2-4abc-a0a6-e737fed4cee5_zps044ac200.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/casepic1_zpsa937d703.jpg.html




GAME OVER!


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> 
> 
> GAME OVER!


Not really, he needs to show the back as well







But from what I see it's 9/10.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> Not really, he needs to show the back as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But from what I see it's 9/10.


http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abi...d-464a-bf9e-0aa7f251c3c0_zps082040c5.jpg.html

and here you go bg92

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_31701_zpsc148f642.jpg.html

not the best photo but still clean on the back, when i tear down for rebuild i will lengthen all cables for perfect cable runs


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> Nice! The 540 was an excellent choice!
> 
> Here is my Define R4 build I just completed:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Nice! The only thing I'd change is the SATA cable at the top, it looks like you might be able to hide it a bit better. Apart from that well done!


Yeah, swap it for a black one and you're sorted


----------



## IAmDay

I actually like the blue contrast against the black case


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> and here you go bg92
> not the best photo but still clean on the back, when i tear down for rebuild i will lengthen all cables for perfect cable runs


I wish that my cables were that good. It's almost perfect so 9.9/10


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> I wish that my cables were that good. It's almost perfect so 9.9/10


thanks!, what would you change on mine?


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> thanks!, what would you change on mine?


The only thing you can change is organize the cables at the back a bit better with some sort of clips like on the picture below.


----------



## abirli

im using pclips liks Murdermod's. i just used existing holes as opposed to tapping new ones.

ill try to take a better picture tonight, this thing weights well over 100lbs and doesnt move too often


----------



## Banedox

I love this thread, I can do this, but I usually say I have to much crap plugged in always...


----------



## therealjustin

That is the one area that I had trouble with and I still don't know what to do with that SATA cable.

I needed to put the DVD drive on the bottom 5.25" bay because the NZXT HUE is up top. It had to be done this way because of the wiring in the HUE and how it is routed through the case. If I could find a 90 degree swivel SATA adapter in this color it might work...


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> Nice! The 540 was an excellent choice!
> 
> Here is my Define R4 build I just completed:


10


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> i would pay you guys to come do my pc haha, i go to do it, but then i just wanna play some games etc.


live near portland?


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> live near portland?


Brisbane


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Brisbane










soooo far away


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> That is the one area that I had trouble with and I still don't know what to do with that SATA cable.
> 
> I needed to put the DVD drive on the bottom 5.25" bay because the NZXT HUE is up top. It had to be done this way because of the wiring in the HUE and how it is routed through the case. If I could find a 90 degree swivel SATA adapter in this color it might work...


I have the same problem, too many sata cables.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I have the same problem, too many sata cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mate, wait till you have 20+ sata cables+power lol. It looks like you could pull them close to the drives though.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I have the same problem, too many sata cables.


That is the sole reason I can not wait for a 2TB SSD and just have 1 bloody cable...


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Mate, wait till you have 20+ sata cables+power lol. It looks like you could pull them close to the drives though.


I might order some right angles, I wonder if they have some that point upwards, instead of downwards......


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I might order some right angles, I wonder if they have some that point upwards, instead of downwards......


I actually saw some guy review some slim sata cables, You could look into getting these.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> I actually saw some guy review some slim sata cables, You could look into getting these.


wow....that's pretty nice.


----------



## Eagle1995




----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1995*


clean dude


----------



## Eagle1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> clean dude


thanks man!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1995*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler/


Very good 9/10 could reach a ten by moving the pcie power cable to the hole immediately to the right of the gpu and maybe tidy the wires up a bit more top right of mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> Nice! The 540 was an excellent choice!
> 
> Here is my Define R4 build I just completed:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9.7/10 Very good job still a few more cables I would straighten up though, the blue sata cable coming from the odd tray for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> ill play
> 
> heres mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abi...2-4abc-a0a6-e737fed4cee5_zps044ac200.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/casepic1_zpsa937d703.jpg.html


9.9/10 Very nice but cables immediately above and below mobo could be grouped and aligned a little tighter.

Am being very picky but when the standard is this high you need to be. Great work


----------



## kcuestag

Can I have some cable rating?





I'm looking at ways of improving it (Please don't mention custom sleeving, won't do that.







).

I was considering zip ties on the GPU cables to keep them all together, but not too sure.


----------



## ranviper

Got out the wife's camera for some better pics.


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can I have some cable rating?
> 
> I'm looking at ways of improving it (Please don't mention custom sleeving, won't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I was considering zip ties on the GPU cables to keep them all together, but not too sure.


I would give 8/10, but that's because the cables behind the rad are showing.
You could use something like this instead of zip ties. It would look better with these in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Got out the wife's camera for some better pics.


That's a 9/10, as there isn't much except for custom sleeved cables that you can do to improve


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can I have some cable rating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ways of improving it (Please don't mention custom sleeving, won't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I was considering zip ties on the GPU cables to keep them all together, but not too sure.


i agree with BG92 .. cable combs are a great option.. that or sewing


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Got out the wife's camera for some better pics.


what is that on the cpu???


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can I have some cable rating?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ways of improving it (Please don't mention custom sleeving, won't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I was considering zip ties on the GPU cables to keep them all together, but not too sure.


The cpu power cable could do with tidying but it looks like theres not much you can do with it considering the placement on the mobo. The gpu power cables could do with straightening or grouped together more. But all in all a very good, clean build.

A solid 9.5/10 I know you said you wont but sleeving the same colour from the psu would look a lot better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Got out the wife's camera for some better pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very good effort with the case, 8.5/10 Could something be done with the cables under the gpu?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Very good effort with the case, 8.5/10 Could something be done with the cables under the gpu?


I think so, perhaps a few more zipties to tie them more tightly together. I'd eventually like to sleeve call my cables black anyhow...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> what is that on the cpu???


Cooler Master Gemin II S524


----------



## neurotix

Spoiler: Click


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click


6.5/10 you took the time to hide the cables, and got extensions, but you have quite a bit of areas that need some straitening up,


----------



## Weshhh

Well guys here is mine, just spend some time to clean it all up


----------



## abirli

Some sleeves I made for a customer

One is an extension and the other is for evga p1000w.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Some sleeves I made for a customer
> 
> One is an extension and the other is for evga p1000w.


May I ask where you got your supplies for those cables, they look great, im in the market for similar colors for extensions...


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> May I ask where you got your supplies for those cables, they look great, im in the market for similar colors for extensions...


Mdpc and lutro0. It's cheaper to buy them from us than to do it on your own


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> May I ask where you got your supplies for those cables, they look great, im in the market for similar colors for extensions...
> 
> 
> 
> Mdpc and lutro0. It's cheaper to buy them from us than to do it on your own
Click to expand...

Truth. Save your thumb prints from burning off too.


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it, think about using anything besides water?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I like it, think about using anything besides water?


It's X1 Clear from Mayhems. It is brilliant. Extremely brilliant. You never know. I might add some Mayhems Die. Then again, I don't spend all my time looking at my rig so clear is fine for now I guess.

Thank you.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I like it, think about using anything besides water?


agreed


----------



## MillerModPCs

Extension I made using Mod Bunkers Conduit sleeve. Awesome stuff


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Mdpc and lutro0. It's cheaper to buy them from us than to do it on your own


Yeah but I might be weaving some steel chainmail into my custom cable =P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Truth. Save your thumb prints from burning off too.


My thumbs are already numb on a daily basis, I work in a shop, do graphic design, but together a water loop last week and play guitar!

Thanks for the info guys, tho what would it cost from you to get some extensions...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerModPCs*
> 
> Extension I made using Mod Bunkers Conduit sleeve. Awesome stuff


Looks like im gonna invest some money into custom sleeving!


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Brisbane


I'm moving to Bris in a couple weeks is be glad to help you out. Send me a pm if you need a hand with anything


----------



## Gamedaz

* Here's the link to my Case mod.

*Here you'll see the before Cables Mess> And after.
*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406848/antec-case-mod-pics


----------



## Jimbags

Heres mine best i could do with what I got need some sleeved extensions.
Also wanting some advice,
Should i route the pci power through lower hole?
Is there such thing as 90 degree pci power connectors?
Any better way of doing the hdd, ssd and odd? Hard to see them but they don't look so bad in real life.
Sorry bout the dust too :/ way over due for a clean...


RATE away!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Jimbags yeah royte the PCI-E in the lower hole it will look better


----------



## Banedox

Just finished putting my first water rig together...

RATE MY CABLES!!! Hazzah!


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Heres mine best i could do with what I got need some sleeved extensions.
> Also wanting some advice,
> Should i route the pci power through lower hole?
> Is there such thing as 90 degree pci power connectors?
> Any better way of doing the hdd, ssd and odd? Hard to see them but they don't look so bad in real life.
> Sorry bout the dust too :/ way over due for a clean...
> 
> 
> RATE away!


pls dont get extensions...they look so bad..
maybe mount the ssd behind mobo... or get a bracket to mount it under hdd bays kinda like this


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished putting my first water rig together...
> 
> RATE MY CABLES!!! Hazzah!


well...the cables look nice...


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished putting my first water rig together...
> 
> RATE MY CABLES!!! Hazzah!


The two cables at the bottom could be fasten more thight

Your hoseing colour look out of place imo, white on the hoses and maybe a lightbox since youve already modded it that much could work wonders


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> The two cables at the bottom could be fasten more thight
> 
> Your hoseing colour look out of place imo, white on the hoses and maybe a lightbox since youve already modded it that much could work wonders


The tubing looks so much better under blacklight =),

Im trying to get a sleeved cable for my 2 pci expansion cards (firewire and usb 3.0)

Would love a light bot but I need the bottom res fans to circulate air through the case a bit.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> The tubing looks so much better under blacklight =),
> 
> Im trying to get a sleeved cable for my 2 pci expansion cards (firewire and usb 3.0)
> 
> Would love a light bot but I need the bottom res fans to circulate air through the case a bit.


Ah, theyre uv reactive then









Do you use firewire? o.o

Cant you put any fans on the hdd bays?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Ah, theyre uv reactive then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use firewire? o.o
> 
> Cant you put any fans on the hdd bays?


Yeah their US. I'm one to like weird color combos.

I use firewire for audio recording stuff.

I have 2 front fans and my rear is an intake.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Yeah their US. I'm one to like weird color combos.
> 
> I use firewire for audio recording stuff.
> 
> I have 2 front fans and my rear is an intake.


Im sure it looks good in the right lightning then









Hm, thought firewire was as good as dead







learn something new everyday

Should be enough fans for a lightbox though


----------



## Gamedaz

Before Case Mod Wiring.



After Case Mod Re-Wire


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Im sure it looks good in the right lightning then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, thought firewire was as good as dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learn something new everyday
> 
> Should be enough fans for a lightbox though


I will see if I can make a aluminum plate and get it painted orange... with lots of perforated holes in it.

Also no one makes a usb 3 recording interface yet...


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I will see if I can make a aluminum plate and get it painted orange... with lots of perforated holes in it.
> 
> Also no one makes a usb 3 recording interface yet...


http://www.rme-audio.de/en_products_madiface_xt.php

does this work?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> http://www.rme-audio.de/en_products_madiface_xt.php
> 
> does this work?


I should have rephrased one that is affordable... That thing costs 2700$.... My present interface goes for around 400$


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> Before Case Mod Wiring.
> 
> 
> 
> After Case Mod Re-Wire


Good job but to be fair they are different components,


----------



## abirli

rig i customized for my friend.

corsair 750d
evga 780ti
silverstone 1200w
asus sabetooth z87
intel i7 4770k i think
16gb gskill ram
corsair h110i

still got to get the fans and i/o cables done, he also needs to buy corsair sp fans

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_38381_zps135a7c20.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_38391_zps3639e1ca.jpg.html

what the midplate actually looks like

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_38411_zpse36d4dc9.jpg.html

with lights on

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_38421_zps6a483c34.jpg.html


----------



## KyleMart06

^







^


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> rig i customized for my friend.
> 
> corsair 750d
> evga 780ti
> silverstone 1200w
> asus sabetooth z87
> intel i7 4770k i think
> 16gb gskill ram
> corsair h110i
> 
> still got to get the fans and i/o cables done, he also needs to buy corsair sp fans
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_38381_zps135a7c20.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_38391_zps3639e1ca.jpg.html
> 
> what the midplate actually looks like
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_38411_zpse36d4dc9.jpg.html
> 
> with lights on
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_38421_zps6a483c34.jpg.html


how? just... how??


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> how? just... how??


Thank you =]


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Thank you =]


no. really. how did u make the psu cover..


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> no. really. how did u make the psu cover..


Metal, plexiglas and LEDs


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Metal, plexiglas and LEDs


----------



## swOrd_fish

@ abirli

that's something new to my eyes, what a "bright" idea to spruce up the PSU compartment









10 in no sweat.


----------



## IAmDay

That case though


----------



## KyleMart06

I just like the whole layout. The PSU cover though is ridiculous. In a good way of course. I am giving a 10 as well. I just think there are a lot of sweet rigs showing up here so want to give props in general. Will be a bit till I can join the awesome sauce crowd that frequents this thread.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I almost am a shame of posting my rig after seeing soo much brutal ones but here goes:

PS: Just noticed the cables under the HDD after i took the picture, already fixed







if you guys see anything i can do better i am all ears thanks


----------



## [CyGnus]

I almost am a shame of posting my rig after seeing soo much brutal ones but here goes:

PS: Just noticed the cables under the HDD after i took the picture already fixed


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I almost am a shame of posting my rig after seeing soo much brutal ones but here goes:
> 
> PS: Just noticed the cables under the HDD after i took the picture already fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: computer


Nothing to be ashamed of in that rig!! I would give that an 8.5-9. I would spin that bottom fan to hide the cable better. The picture with the most cable management showing is a little dark so I am going on good faith.







Nice work sir.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I almost am a shame of posting my rig after seeing soo much brutal ones but here goes:
> 
> PS: Just noticed the cables under the HDD after i took the picture already fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Apart from rotating the fan as mentioned (and the wires under the HDD but you already fixed that), I'd also run the wire at the lower-right of the motherboard behind the board and through a hole where they won't be seen that easily. Apart from that, well done!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> @ abirli
> 
> that's something new to my eyes, what a "bright" idea to spruce up the PSU compartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 in no sweat.


Thank you! i cant take all the credit for the light box, the first time i saw one was on the murdermod mkii. since then i knew i had to make one. i believe i am the first one to make an led light box for the 900d as well as the 750d! check my build log x7900d titans rampage from June.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That case though












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I just like the whole layout. The PSU cover though is ridiculous. In a good way of course. I am giving a 10 as well. I just think there are a lot of sweet rigs showing up here so want to give props in general. Will be a bit till I can join the awesome sauce crowd that frequents this thread.


Thank you!


----------



## [CyGnus]

KyleMart06 and JKuhn thanks for the advice


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Good job but to be fair they are different components,


*I just changed the MOBO and GPU> The case is the same.


----------



## sirmister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> Awesome case, I love the SSD mounting.
> 
> Here's mine


So many stunning rigs out here, that i'm ashamed to put mines.

Nice and clean. What case is that? the 300R? looks pretty tight.


----------



## neurotix

Cleaned up my cables a bit since I got a new PSU recently and was lazy installing it.

Rate please.


Spoiler: Click


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Cleaned up my cables a bit since I got a new PSU recently and was lazy installing it.
> 
> Rate please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click


I want to give you a 6-7. In my opinion I think that the cables could be addressed a little better. Like the extension for the rear fan could be guided under the motherboard then routed behind the graphics card. I know the three pin connectors will not fit but the extension looks long enough to get under the mother board.

Also zip tie the wires that you have running behind the fan in the bottom of the case and use some tape or double sided tape to rein them in.

I also like the fact that you have turned the Hdd around to hide wires but could you move it higher in the rack to push it in a little further?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I want to give you a 6-7. In my opinion I think that the cables could be addressed a little better. Like the extension for the rear fan could be guided under the motherboard then routed behind the graphics card. I know the three pin connectors will not fit but the extension looks long enough to get under the mother board.
> 
> Also zip tie the wires that you have running behind the fan in the bottom of the case and use some tape or double sided tape to rein them in.
> 
> I also like the fact that you have turned the Hdd around to hide wires but could you move it higher in the rack to push it in a little further?


Don't think the fan extension would fit behind the motherboard, besides, I got it for it it to be seen anyway since it matches the others.

The wires running behind the fan in the bottom are a molex plug that my side panel fan plugs into, so I need that there to hook it up.

I had the HDD higher but I had to lower it last night because I tried fitting my graphics card into a PCI-E slot and it was blocking it. Since I plan on getting another 290 Tri-X soon, I needed to move the HDD down to make space for it.

Thanks.


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirmister*
> 
> So many stunning rigs out here, that i'm ashamed to put mines.
> 
> Nice and clean. What case is that? the 300R? looks pretty tight.


Yep, 300R. Thanks for the kind words homie, you have unlocked more eye candy







Post your rig up, we don't discriminate here


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Don't think the fan extension would fit behind the motherboard, besides, I got it for it it to be seen anyway since it matches the others.
> 
> The wires running behind the fan in the bottom are a molex plug that my side panel fan plugs into, so I need that there to hook it up.
> 
> I had the HDD higher but I had to lower it last night because I tried fitting my graphics card into a PCI-E slot and it was blocking it. Since I plan on getting another 290 Tri-X soon, I needed to move the HDD down to make space for it.
> 
> Thanks.


I understand and have had the problem with the Hdd case being in the way. Also the fan extension is understandable too. So with that being said I would say 7-8 especially for the custom extension. The light which really blends into the case.


----------



## Smanci

Here's a tricky one


----------



## [CyGnus]

As suggested i redid some wires and turned the bottom fan around this is pretty much the best i can do but if anything pops up please tell me thanks


----------



## kcuestag

^9.5 only because you can see the white cable from the light cathode, it's pretty damn perfect though.









Here's mine, after suggestions, I changed GPU cable management and moved the temperature display:


Spoiler: BEFORE







*AFTER:*



I'd say it looks better now?


----------



## [CyGnus]

kcuestag that is very clean i like it 9.5 to you, try to hide or maybe make a white cover for those cables on the bottom right above the rad


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^9.5 only because you can see the white cable from the light cathode, it's pretty damn perfect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, after suggestions, I changed GPU cable management and moved the temperature display:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it looks better now?


That looks almost perfect, ill be honest, i don't really like the positioning of the temp sensor, idk why.
I always wanted to make my build white, but i didn't know how it would work with red, but seeing yours i feel a lot more comfortable to go white.


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> As suggested i redid some wires and turned the bottom fan around this is pretty much the best i can do but if anything pops up please tell me thanks


Pretty good - 8/10

I think you can probably hide the top cables for the front IO by threading them behind the chassis somehow like in front or beside the optical drive bay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^9.5 only because you can see the white cable from the light cathode, it's pretty damn perfect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, after suggestions, I changed GPU cable management and moved the temperature display:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it looks better now?


9.5/10

looks great for a busy case


----------



## [CyGnus]

one4hope thanks


----------



## carmal

hello guys...please rate my new rig....






























feel free to comment and rate...


----------



## LordOfTots

9.5/10, the only thing I think you could do better is sleeving







are hdd temps ok with that rad right against the cage?


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> 9.5/10, the only thing I think you could do better is sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are hdd temps ok with that rad right against the cage?


thanks bro...my HDD temps are around 35c...i think quite ok in my country weather...Malaysia...room temp at about 32c...so hot...


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> hello guys...please rate my new rig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to comment and rate...


Looks super nice. Especially when side panel is on. Not so much when off. Love the bay controller!


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> Looks super nice. Especially when side panel is on. Not so much when off. Love the bay controller!


thanks bro...the bay controller are from aerocool strike x..


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's X1 Clear from Mayhems. It is brilliant. Extremely brilliant. You never know. I might add some Mayhems Die. Then again, I don't spend all my time looking at my rig so clear is fine for now I guess.
> 
> Thank you.


I see alot of rigs using dyed coolants. I can tell you now, distilled with no additives is the way to go! I can;t tell you how many times dyes and other things build up in your blocks and radiator.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> I see alot of rigs using dyed coolants. I can tell you now, distilled with no additives is the way to go! I can;t tell you how many times dyes and other things build up in your blocks and radiator.


I have used dyed coolant now for a year without any problem, but i have also changed coolant and hoses 3 times over that period

But out of all things in a loop (not rigid tubing), the tubing have the shortest life span and the only thing with dyed coolant i have encountered is red (a build for a friend of mine) which stains everything, glad thats not a colour ill be diving in to anyways









With proper maintainance and matching the metal as much as possible dyes will not be your first concern


----------



## xlastshotx

My cables are great. I don't hide them like everyone, how can your cables be rated if you guys just keep hiding them?! I really feel like this thread is way off with the real idea of this thread


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> My cables are great. I don't hide them like everyone, how can your cables be rated if you guys just keep hiding them?! I really feel like this thread is way off with the real idea of this thread


Things that make you feel hmmmmm


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> My cables are great. I don't hide them like everyone, how can your cables be rated if you guys just keep hiding them?! I really feel like this thread is way off with the real idea of this thread
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10 for the spaghetti bolognese attempt









Needs more sauce.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> I see alot of rigs using dyed coolants. I can tell you now, distilled with no additives is the way to go! I can;t tell you how many times dyes and other things build up in your blocks and radiator.


Normally, the block ups are due to algae or plasterization (or whatever you call it), but often mistaken for dye coolant since the clogs are coloured.
In contrast, I've seen people using exactly what you use, and suffered corrosion and other issues.
I personally use Mayhems X1 Clear. Performs the same as distilled water, with added corrosion and algae prevention. It makes sense to use X1.


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> My cables are great. I don't hide them like everyone, how can your cables be rated if you guys just keep hiding them?! I really feel like this thread is way off with the real idea of this thread


appropriate thread can be found here
http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans

10/10 for not giving a ****


----------



## mrinfinit3

Sorry for the bad cell phone pics- wife won't "let" me use her DSLR cam


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*


10


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This one goes to 11.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*


Easy 10 no doubts


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> 10


Dear god man you have to be ocd..... 10


----------



## dragonfly789

Rig above looks amazing.

Bit embarrassed about my own now


----------



## carmal

My Rig transformation....











New One...


----------



## cdoublejj

Not done,



Here are some bad photos from a cramped space.


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragonfly789*
> 
> Rig above looks amazing.
> 
> Bit embarrassed about my own now


8/10

Try covering your IO cables in black tape or something and route them through the grommet on the left & route your optical cables into the top grommet. Should make it look a bit neater


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> HDD bay is where everyone hides their cables, you tell me how your case would look without the hdd bay.


I don't hide any cables behind the HDD bay because you could see them from front on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> Well turns out the case has cable management , Me ; Not so much . This is my second attempt .
> 
> First one was , well " ouch " so here is my second


Hey not too bad. I'd say 8/10 at the moment. Could be a 9 if you replaced those ugly coloured cable with some nice clean braided extensions on the GPU/ATX and wrap the rest. Food for thought, you could easily make a custom back panel there to make hiding some of those cables a bit easier


----------



## Insane569

So far I only have 4 out of the 8 cables for my GPU power cable. Kind of new to this but Im this far in, might as well continue. Might end up doing the 24 pin. Or I might just make an extension.
Corsair CX600M. They got some freaky set up for cables. 1 8 pin connection from the PSU goes to another 8 pin and then it splits off to a 6 pin which also splits off to a 2 pin. Basically they split an 8 pin into two 8 pin connectors. Makes sleeving kind of tricky.


----------



## respartan

got my ssd installed! yay!


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> So far I only have 4 out of the 8 cables for my GPU power cable. Kind of new to this but Im this far in, might as well continue. Might end up doing the 24 pin. Or I might just make an extension.
> Corsair CX600M. They got some freaky set up for cables. 1 8 pin connection from the PSU goes to another 8 pin and then it splits off to a 6 pin which also splits off to a 2 pin. Basically they split an 8 pin into two 8 pin connectors. Makes sleeving kind of tricky.


Looks good bud. Just a heads up; remove the pins from the connector and run the heat shrink all the way to the pin (use a drop of super glue as well to prevent it from pulling out). If you don't run it all the way to the pin itself, the wire will be very visible when installed and bent. Just a hint since it's your 1st time and you haven't gotten that far in yet. Also to help keep all the heat shrink "even" cut a piece of cardboard to the exact length you want your shrink


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> 
> got my ssd installed! yay!


I like it








Trying to figure out the logo on your psu though...Is that supposed to be the Nvidia "eye" logo?


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out the logo on your psu though...Is that supposed to be the Nvidia "eye" logo?


It says spartan, and has a spartan helmet on it


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> 
> got my ssd installed! yay!


That's a pretty nice setup, what GPU is that? Did you paint it


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> It says spartan, and has a spartan helmet on it


Ah OK- I see it now


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> That's a pretty nice setup, what GPU is that? Did you paint it


msi 660ti..it used to look like this: http://www.dslrfilmnoob.com/2012/12/25/msi-gtx-660-ti-2g-oc-graphics-card/

yes i painted it!


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out the logo on your psu though...Is that supposed to be the Nvidia "eye" logo?


its a spartan helmet that is suppose to match my side panel paint job



check my log out here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1453043/build-log-armor-revo-spartan-edition


----------



## one4hope

Awesome


----------



## Farih

New Home server PC (crappy Phone pics sorry)

AMD APU with 8GB 1866mhz RAM and 2x 2TB Constellation drive's in Raid-1


----------



## one4hope

nice one. Love that case


----------



## respartan

Love that case


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Looks good bud. Just a heads up; remove the pins from the connector and run the heat shrink all the way to the pin (use a drop of super glue as well to prevent it from pulling out). If you don't run it all the way to the pin itself, the wire will be very visible when installed and bent. Just a hint since it's your 1st time and you haven't gotten that far in yet. Also to help keep all the heat shrink "even" cut a piece of cardboard to the exact length you want your shrink


I have been doing that. But the other end of these cables makes it really hard to get anything done.

Still have no idea how I'm gonna make them look good when they curve around to connect. I only got 2 more cables to go. Should be fairly easy.


----------



## tdrloux




----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Niccce! 9.5/10









How about putting some black masking tape on the yellow cables ?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Niccce! 9.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about putting some black masking tape on the yellow cables ?


Maybe i will get sleeve cables next month


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Maybe i will get sleeve cables next month


Even better. What colour scheme you going for ?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Even better. What colour scheme you going for ?


I am thinking about paint the Thermal Armor and the Twin Frozr to white. Then get white sleeves.

Dont know if worth, I already saw too much white thermal armors, is no longer a "new mod".


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I am thinking about paint the Thermal Armor and the Twin Frozr to white. Then get white sleeves.
> 
> Dont know if worth, I already saw too much white thermal armors, is no longer a "new mod".


Carbon Fiber plastidip (or wrap)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I am thinking about paint the Thermal Armor and the Twin Frozr to white. Then get white sleeves.
> 
> Dont know if worth, I already saw too much white thermal armors, is no longer a "new mod".


It's your rig, so the most important thing is that you should like it. White can look great if it's done right. And well done with the cable management.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*


is there ram in it? i dont see any...


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> is there ram in it? i dont see any...


I am using just 2 slim ram 1333mhz.

I could use a "high end performance ram" with beaultiful heatsinks, maybe leds like Corsair Dominator, but it dont give me any game performance...


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I am using just 2 slim ram 1333mhz.
> 
> I could use a "high end performance ram" with beaultiful heatsinks, maybe leds like Corsair Dominator, but it dont give me any game performance...


i just couldn't see any at all..and everyone knows leds give minimum 25% performance boost lol...your in an aesthetics thread. you should know this


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I am using just 2 slim ram 1333mhz.
> 
> I could use a "high end performance ram" with beaultiful heatsinks, maybe leds like Corsair Dominator, but it dont give me any game performance...


It's all aesthetics, if you have a windowed sidepanel, like mine, I'd get nice looking ram.

Not sure if heat is an issue with 1333mhz, but the cheapest Vengeance series isn't that much different in price, I think. I used to run the 1600mhz Blue kits, $50 for 8gb kit.


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i just couldn't see any at all..and everyone knows leds give minimum 25% performance boost lol...your in an aesthetics thread. you should know this


i have to equilibrate price x performance, in brazil a kit like "corsair dominator 2x4Gb 1600mhz" is more expensive than a 250gb ssd in EUA


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> i have to equilibrate price x performance, in brazil a kit like "corsair dominator 2x4Gb 1600mhz" is more expensive than a 250gb ssd in EUA


Don't need dominators for a good looking system, Vengeance series are cheaper. Same goes for G.Skill ripjaws.

I'm not sure if Kingston or Crucial have heatsinks that cover the top. Hyper-x blu's are nice, but only the side-view looks good.

RAM cooler could be another option for a cheaper route.

NCIX.ca can ship to Brazil, I don't know what taxes are incurred or anything.

System looks nice though, these are just small details.


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Don't need dominators for a good looking system, Vengeance series are cheaper. Same goes for G.Skill ripjaws.
> 
> I'm not sure if Kingston or Crucial have heatsinks that cover the top. Hyper-x blu's are nice, but only the side-view looks good.
> 
> RAM cooler could be another option for a cheaper route.
> 
> NCIX.ca can ship to Brazil, I don't know what taxes are incurred or anything.
> 
> System looks nice though, these are just small details.


I agree with you.
But i bought this RAM 2 years ago, i paid something around $50 in 8gb.
Today a simple vengeance 2x4gb 1600mhz costs around $130 here.

Our problem here are the taxes, if I buy a $130 product I should pay 60% to taxes









I will wait until find a nice used RAM kit


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I agree with you.
> But i bought this RAM 2 years ago, i paid something around $50 in 8gb.
> Today a simple vengeance 2x4gb 1600mhz costs around $130 here.
> 
> Our problem here are the taxes, if I buy a $130 product I should pay 60% to taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait until find a nice used RAM kit


That sucks man, hopefully you find something good on the secondary market.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Don't need dominators for a good looking system, Vengeance series are cheaper. Same goes for G.Skill ripjaws.
> 
> I'm not sure if Kingston or Crucial have heatsinks that cover the top. Hyper-x blu's are nice, but only the side-view looks good.
> 
> RAM cooler could be another option for a cheaper route.
> 
> NCIX.ca can ship to Brazil, I don't know what taxes are incurred or anything.
> 
> System looks nice though, these are just small details.


crucial and kingston both have nice looking kits as well as corsair...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I agree with you.
> But i bought this RAM 2 years ago, i paid something around $50 in 8gb.
> Today a simple vengeance 2x4gb 1600mhz costs around $130 here.
> 
> Our problem here are the taxes, if I buy a $130 product I should pay 60% to taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait until find a nice used RAM kit


60%...OMG..i would never buy anything new EVER..


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Maybe i will get sleeve cables next month


10/10 once you have cable extensions


----------



## PantoffelKnager

Cant wait to sleeve, its a mess in this beautifull case


----------



## bigredishott

Rebuilt my Media server in my corsair 400r with new motherboard and added my H60. Bought a new case 750D and swiftech h220 and 2 more ssds for my raid 0.
Media server


Game rig


----------



## one4hope

nice, very clean


----------



## bigredishott

Thanks! Your suppose to rate 1-10.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Rebuilt my Media server in my corsair 400r with new motherboard and added my H60. Bought a new case 750D and swiftech h220 and 2 more ssds for my raid 0.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Media server
> 
> 
> Game rig


Give both a 10/10, very clean work. I love how neat the ssds are stacked in the gaming rig, are those mounts that came with the case or done yourself?

Also maybe time for a gpu upgrade


----------



## Insane569

So I decided to properly route my cables. With my 1 sleeved cable. Still have some sleeving left. Dont know if I should do any other cables.


----------



## bigredishott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Give both a 10/10, very clean work. I love how neat the ssds are stacked in the gaming rig, are those mounts that came with the case or done yourself?
> 
> Also maybe time for a gpu upgrade


Yes the are mounts came with the case, and Thanks! I took my time! But, rushed at the same time! I am sure could have done a little better.Here is a pic of the old case.

Insane, 8.9/10 I just imagine it could look a little better. The wires seem really loose,


----------



## Xyro TR1

My simple desktop.


----------



## KyleMart06

I really am starting to like the smaller cases and the setup you can do in them. I give you a 10. The composition of the components and the theme really has made for an awesome build. Props to you sir!


----------



## one4hope

yep, defiantly 10 for cables. They can be hard in a sff case like that


----------



## Xyro TR1

Thanks, guys!









I'm just waiting for my longer SATA cables to come in to relieve some of the tension so I can make them completely straight as well.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Another client build.


----------



## LordOfTots

10/10


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Gotta say, Dell has some of the worst cases for Cable management, did the best I could.

This is a power supply swap (375w to 750w) and conversion to a server. Red drives are coming in soon. Really wanted to replace the Heatsink and intake, this dell board doesn't allow it (or made it very difficult). Hyper 212 evo was too tall for this case. Replaced the intake fan to a bitfenix one, and removed some excess cables from the board.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Gotta say, Dell has some of the worst cases for Cable management, did the best I could.
> 
> This is a power supply swap (375w to 750w) and conversion to a server. Red drives are coming in soon. Really wanted to replace the Heatsink and intake, this dell board doesn't allow it (or made it very difficult). Hyper 212 evo was too tall for this case. Replaced the intake fan to a bitfenix one, and removed some excess cables from the board.


i would probably have looked for a new case. What just my first thought. I would think there has to be some CPU heatsink you could do. Dell made it hard because the back support for the heatsink is tied into the MB.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> i would probably have looked for a new case. What just my first thought. I would think there has to be some CPU heatsink you could do. Dell made it hard because the back support for the heatsink is tied into the MB.


Here's what the board looks like. The CPU is oriented diagonally, and the heatsink holes are wide.

I also didn't have a spare case around, that supports a BTX motherboard.



and here's the heatsink before I cleaned it out and reapplied some paste.


----------



## KyleMart06

ah, good call. yeah, it makes it tough. some zip ties would go a long way for you though....


----------



## Unknownm

Those damn PCI-e power cables are a PITA. Compared to before the wiring is little bit better, however much much more air flow. Now the top GPU does not overheat when I put the side panel on.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Those damn PCI-e power cables are a PITA. Compared to before the wiring is little bit better, however much much more air flow. Now the top GPU does not overheat when I put the side panel on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No room in the back panel?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> No room in the back panel?


not really. Since wires are tick and so much of it to put through it pushes the back panel out little bit when it's closed even if I tape it to the case. Which is why it was moved to the front


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> not really. Since wires are tick and so much of it to put through it pushes the back panel out little bit when it's closed even if I tape it to the case. Which is why it was moved to the front


Could always cut them down a bit. Lutro has some great (and very cheap) replacement plugs and pins.
Doesn't look too bad though







Considering the amount and length of the excess cabling Nice work







.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Question/suggestion-
Should I stitch the PCI-e (6+8pin) together with the lower GPU's power wires or just leave it as is. I'm thinking "looks" wise I should stich them all together like it's a single connection. But, it would make it a real PITA if I ever have to remove the GPUs.
BTW; I do have 3x GPUs now which is why I'm asking.






As you can see I tried zip-ties in an attempt to make it seem more uniform; but honestly I hate Zip ties









*edit**
and I no longer have that res in there (homemade). I swapped it out for a 3rd pump built into a bay res. So now have 1 pump per case "section" and am prepping for 1/2" Rigid tubing. During this process I am building a false floor just below the base of the mobo in order to hide the newly installed "T" fitting between the bottom GPU (PCIe 3 slot) and front mounted 240mm rad for the drainage system. Floor will be made of Vinyl covered Acrylic sheets with various 3/4" grommets for tubing and pci-e wires to run through and it "may" be illuminated (haven't decided yet)
Besides all that...the pics are pretty accurate.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> not really. Since wires are tick and so much of it to put through it pushes the back panel out little bit when it's closed even if I tape it to the case. Which is why it was moved to the front


or you may coil all those slacks below just after the PSU. it will ease up the weight that somewhat stressing your GPUs.


----------



## abirli

What do you guys think?

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1005_zpsdfe99bb3.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0968_zpsf5210b88.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/DSCF0971_zps6ca3d236.jpg.html


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> What do you guys think?


Jolly nice!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Em smexy, 10/10


----------



## Insane569

O lorde that is sexy
11/10


----------



## mrinfinit3

Saw this over in the Water Cooling Club-
Looks great bro!


----------



## Cannonkill

One of the best builds I've ever seen


----------



## NKrader

LOL waiting on caselabs case.


----------



## Deegan

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/Deegan000/media/IMG_0197.jpg.html

only diff is a gtx 760 in now


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Those damn PCI-e power cables are a PITA. Compared to before the wiring is little bit better, however much much more air flow. Now the top GPU does not overheat when I put the side panel on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks decent yeah 8.5/10. Something that would bother me is the different colored velcro straps around the aio tubing, see if you can find some black ones on amazon, they would blend in better.

Is this your case?

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-330r-quiet-mid-tower-case

I'm sure if it is, you could route most cables around the back of the motherboard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deegan*
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/Deegan000/media/IMG_0197.jpg.html
> 
> only diff is a gtx 760 in now


Looking good 10/10


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1005_zpsdfe99bb3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0968_zpsf5210b88.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/DSCF0971_zps6ca3d236.jpg.html


Good god that is beautiful...


----------



## BlueLights

Hey guys! Just finished my.new build. Just wanted to see what you all think of my. Cabling job an such









Also. Beautiful job abirli!.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Just finished my.new build. Just wanted to see what you all think of my. Cabling job an such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also. Beautiful job abirli!.


Very nice. 9/10


----------



## emilitoo997

I hope you like my PC and its cable management, I want to buy some red sleeved cables








This is my first post

















Regards from Spain!


----------



## LordOfTots

9.7/10







maybe some sleeving?

and awesome keyboard buy the way lol


----------



## emilitoo997

I'm glad to hear that from you!









The keyboard is mechanic, thats why I have xD

I'll put the HDD in the lower bay, before I didn't have two fans in the front and it became very hot. Now it's 26ºC, so it's ok.

Also, I will upgrade the GPU to a future GTX870, maybe Asus again or MSI (or EVGA, if it isn't much more expensive).


----------



## h2spartan

I guess I havent posted here yet and would like to know if my cable management is alright. I might make some adjustments later but for now im just happy my build is finished for the time being.


----------



## emilitoo997

I guess, you have monney hahaha

Very good PC, but I would try to hide some cables because they seem like if there were more.

However, an amazing PC! Congrats









Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danilon62

A pic from a while ago, I know its pretty untidy lol, also GPU is bended lol, anyway, don't be bad with me for the crappy pic lol


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> A pic from a while ago, I know its pretty untidy lol, also GPU is bended lol, anyway, don't be bad with me for the crappy pic lol


Haha my GPU also bends. The pains of not having a backplate.
7.5/10 on the cables. I feel like you could tighten up the cables near the PSU.


----------



## RickPlaysWarr

Hi

Here is my first truly custom cable. I have an Obsidian 250D mITX case and need really short cables. So got the tools from Lutro0 Customs and made my own vs the PP05 cable set from Silverstone. It came out well, now just need to put into the case



--Rick--


----------



## abirli

hey guys if you liked the sleeve job in my Black Gold build Vote for me for Mod of the Month!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st/20

heres a sick video


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> hey guys if you liked the sleeve job in my Black Gold build Vote for me for Mod of the Month!


I had a look, it was between you and Robocop, but your painting skills are sublime


----------



## mAs81

Well I might as well..








Front:

Back:

Using BitFenix Alchemy extensions,which made the overall cable length,well,longer...
It's a mess,I know,might try sleeving in the future


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Well I might as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Using BitFenix Alchemy extensions,which made the overall cable length,well,longer...
> It's a mess,I know,might try sleeving in the future


But this psu is modular right? Why not to order sleeved cables from Lutro0 or moddiy?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> But this psu is modular right? Why not to order sleeved cables from Lutro0 or moddiy?


I've thought about that too,just a little tight on money now...
I've seen the moddiy sets and they are kind of nice I guess,even though I've seen posts referring to poor quality,but Lutr0's ones are perfect!!!More expensive though,but I guess what you pay is what you get..


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I've thought about that too,just a little tight on money now...
> I've seen the moddiy sets and they are kind of nice I guess,even though I've seen posts referring to poor quality,but Lutr0's ones are perfect!!!More expensive though,but I guess what you pay is what you get..


Indeed


----------



## Unknownm

Updated, now just one 280x. With added fans, which can be found at ghetto mod thread


----------



## KyleMart06

Holy light scheme Batman!!









I would give it maybe an 7-8/10. I think those cables could be streamlined a bit. It looks like you are working with little cable management in the back.


----------



## KyadCK

*Rubs hands together* Alright, I just gave my XM an overhaul. How's she look guys?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Rubs hands together* Alright, I just gave my XM an overhaul. How's she look guys?


Neat & clean







9/10 Because there's no such thing as ''perfect'' cable management


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Rubs hands together* Alright, I just gave my XM an overhaul. How's she look guys?


Much better than before! Looks great!


----------



## TheCodpiece

still working on the sleeving and other mods but for now this is how it looks lol


----------



## SonicGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1005_zpsdfe99bb3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0968_zpsf5210b88.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/DSCF0971_zps6ca3d236.jpg.html










Amazing! 10/10 Love that color scheme too.


----------



## Blazeiam

New member and my first water build, be gentle


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazeiam*
> 
> New member and my first water build, be gentle


black n white... i like it!


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazeiam*
> 
> New member and my first water build, be gentle


black and white... i like it !!


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazeiam*
> 
> New member and my first water build, be gentle


black and white... i like it!!!


----------



## Archer206

Hi Guys, first post. I finally finished my first build after a lot of trial and error. I think it turned out nice, what do you guys think?


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer206*
> 
> Hi Guys, first post. I finally finished my first build after a lot of trial and error. I think it turned out nice, what do you guys think?


i like it. what is the thing on the psu?


----------



## Archer206

It's a bitspower x station i use it to power some led's on the side panel and 1 fan. it cleans the cable mess up a bitt.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazeiam*
> 
> New member and my first water build, be gentle


Hi, welcome to OCN.

Visually it looks pretty clean. 8/10
What I would suggest is to put some velcro
on the SSD and attach it to the back panel,
just so it's not loose like that.

Any particular reason why you have your
graphics card so low on the mobo ?
Are you going to add it to the loop later?
Would be a shame not to with all that radiator space.

And lastly, is the RAM you're using quad-channel
memory? If so, then in order for it to run properly you
need to move some of the DIMMs into the correct slots.


Spoiler: LIKE THIS







The slots 1,3,5,7 which are highlighted in red should be occupied.
The yellow circles show what way the DIMM slots are numbered.
Left to Right: 1 2 3 4 CPU 8 7 6 5


----------



## Blazeiam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Hi, welcome to OCN.
> 
> Visually it looks pretty clean. 8/10
> What I would suggest is to put some velcro
> on the SSD and attach it to the back panel,
> just so it's not loose like that.
> 
> Any particular reason why you have your
> graphics card so low on the mobo ?
> Are you going to add it to the loop later?
> Would be a shame not to with all that radiator space.
> 
> And lastly, is the RAM you're using quad-channel
> memory? If so, then in order for it to run properly you
> need to move some of the DIMMs into the correct slots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slots 1,3,5,7 which are highlighted in red should be occupied.
> The yellow circles show what way the DIMM slots are numbered.
> Left to Right: 1 2 3 4 CPU 8 7 6 5


I plan on hiding it completely when I can afford my storage and get the cabling behind more managed. The fan controller I have requires 3 molex connectors to work properly which is a pain to work with in that area and hide ssds. I plan on getting new graphics cards because the 7970 i have isn't reference and they dont make a block for it that lines up with the VRMs. Plan on getting something from next gen next year when I have more cash to drop. But the reason it was so low is to avoid such a large bend in the tubing over the graphics card. It's cheap-o dual channel ram I picked. Also Plan on upgrading that eventually to something above 1600mhz. Still pretty new to the Performance PCs but I'd be glad to hear any suggestions


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazeiam*
> 
> I plan on hiding it completely when I can afford my storage and get the cabling behind more managed. The fan controller I have requires 3 molex connectors to work properly which is a pain to work with in that area and hide ssds. I plan on getting new graphics cards because the 7970 i have isn't reference and they dont make a block for it that lines up with the VRMs. Plan on getting something from next gen next year when I have more cash to drop. But the reason it was so low is to avoid such a large bend in the tubing over the graphics card. It's cheap-o dual channel ram I picked. Also Plan on upgrading that eventually to something above 1600mhz. Still pretty new to the Performance PCs but I'd be glad to hear any suggestions


Cool cool... Yeah kinda thought it was in favour of the tubing.
What are your CPU temps?

Oh and btw... fill out your rigbuilder so we can see
what hardware you have


----------



## Blazeiam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Cool cool... Yeah kinda thought it was in favour of the tubing.
> What are your CPU temps?
> 
> Oh and btw... fill out your rigbuilder so we can see
> what hardware you have


Regular gaming peaks around 45 after a few hours. Idle is around upper 20s/low 30s.
The loop is rather overkill for what it;s cooling
I wish my cpu didnt have a huge voltage wall at 4.6 ghz or it would be clocked much higher.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Hi, welcome to OCN.
> 
> Visually it looks pretty clean. 8/10
> What I would suggest is to put some velcro
> on the SSD and attach it to the back panel,
> just so it's not loose like that.
> 
> Any particular reason why you have your
> graphics card so low on the mobo ?
> Are you going to add it to the loop later?
> Would be a shame not to with all that radiator space.
> 
> And lastly, is the RAM you're using quad-channel
> memory? If so, then in order for it to run properly you
> need to move some of the DIMMs into the correct slots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slots 1,3,5,7 which are highlighted in red should be occupied.
> The yellow circles show what way the DIMM slots are numbered.
> Left to Right: 1 2 3 4 CPU 8 7 6 5


No such thing as quad channel ram sticks, or dual or triple. Technically speaking its the platform (cpu/chipset/mobo) that decide if it runs at dual, quad etc not the actual sticks. When theyre sold as these it just means they might be match which isnt a huge deal as long as you buy same specced sticks your all good. BEWARE sales gimmicks people. /rant over... Nicesetups people!!!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> No such thing as quad channel ram sticks, or dual or triple. Technically speaking its the platform (cpu/chipset/mobo) that decide if it runs at dual, quad etc not the actual sticks. When theyre sold as these it just means they might be match which isnt a huge deal as long as you buy same specced sticks your all good. BEWARE sales gimmicks people. /rant over... Nicesetups people!!!


You're right. What I meant by quad channel is just a set of 4 identical DIMMs sold together.
Yes Advertising








But it's not just that they MIGHT match but they have been tested to work together.
Yes, 2 different (same specced) sets will work together, but from what I read,
there might be some system instability (nothing major) when ppl try to overclock them.

Bottom line, the RAM he uses (even in the off chance it's 2 different sets) will
work in quad channel no bother, as long as they're placed in the appropriate slots.
The way he has them now would be... umm single or dual channel? Not sure tbh


----------



## Sosab123




----------



## NexusRed

^9.5/10!!


----------



## HugeTorque

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unknownm

last time I did some work on my pc the back was all put together using red tape. Replaced all the tape with zip ties , which is a cheap alternative (you can buy lots at the dollar store)


----------



## dwoww

7.5/10- the back looks fairly clean, but I think the front could use some work.
Edit: gave ya an extra point, the mobile site image quality made it look really bad

Pretty new to all this. My first build, and first PC.


I'll be cleaning it up with some sleeving over the next couple weeks.


----------



## mrawesome421

^^ Looks good. 8.5/10

Eh, this is the most effort I'm willing to put in to it.. lol


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Sorry about the crap tablet pic....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Sorry about the crap tablet pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Thanks Short!
9/10
Nothing left to do but clip the fan mount nips. Cables are nice and tidy...
I guess you could sleeve the rest of your cables for a 10/10!!!


----------



## Skye12977

*This is not my current build*
I'm just wondering how you think I managed this case
Also sorry for the bad pictures



Background:
This was a computer that was either for 2008 or 2009.
The crystal disk info showed that this computer was on 75% of the time sense the computer was bought.
It was definitely the oldest computer we ever had, and also the only Fully Aluminum Full Tower case.
and yet again, sorry for the bad pictures lol
e) there was literally no real back panel to this case, all the wires had no way of being hidden.


----------



## Trexxit

Decent for a first build?


----------



## Hartk1213

nice job Trexxit..looks good for a first job...now u just need to tackle sleeving those cables







...im guessing u are using onboard video?? cause i dont see a GPU

let me know what you guys think....just added a second GPU and sleeved it last night. added a few touches to the crossfire bridges as well


----------



## Hartk1213

ah ok...that 760 will do ya just fine good luck with your build man


----------



## Trexxit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ah ok...that 760 will do ya just fine good luck with your build man


Thanks, good luck with yours!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Here's mine...


----------



## Naz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> let me know what you guys think....just added a second GPU and sleeved it last night. added a few touches to the crossfire bridges as well


Very clean! 9/10

Here's mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/4_zpse4b6fc90.jpg.html

http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/WP_20140416_17_31_50_Pro_zpsc4b6dea5.jpg.html

http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/WP_20140416_17_32_30_Pro_zps768ee6b2.jpg.html


----------



## Hartk1213

Only had a few ratings wanna see what others think and what would make it better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> let me know what you guys think....just added a second GPU and sleeved it last night. added a few touches to the crossfire bridges as well


----------



## Jimbags

Very neat 9/10 those cables could be tighter is all. Good work


----------



## Smanci

I guess this is "as good as it gets" in this case, with this psu.


----------



## Cannonkill

Still waiting on fittings but for now what do u guys think


----------



## Insane569

It's looking pretty nice Cannon.


----------



## longroadtrip

Didn't realize I hadn't posted here...Here's mine, made my GPU cables a little short, so I'll have to make new ones...but this build is almost a year old now.


----------



## Comrade627

Just started sleeving lastnight and got the GPU done.


----------



## emilitoo997

Some changes in my hardware...










10 points maybe?









Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Here's mine...


super clean! Gets a 10 from me








It almost seems like there aren't enough wires.. Everything is hooked up?


----------



## Cheaptrick

I've added 2 more SATA cables (only 4 SATA cables in the picture) & 4 pin molex connector for the pump. It looks about the same in the picture. The trick is I've cut the GPU power cables to make it shorter & less messy inside.


----------



## KyleMart06

Cheaptrick... You get a 10 for the avy...


----------



## Cannonkill

Hey guys I have a question on watercooling and air, so I have a slightly pressurized loop and was wondering if I were to drill a hole in the res would that help the air get out and de pressurize the loop and make the pump quite. Will post picks later.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question on watercooling and air, so I have a slightly pressurized loop and was wondering if I were to drill a hole in the res would that help the air get out and de pressurize the loop and make the pump quite. Will post picks later.


You can get a pressure valve for that (http://www.aquatuning.us/index.php/cat/c1295_Pressure-Valve.html).


----------



## Cannonkill

That and allot of air gets in the pump. I am doing a leek test tonight,and might bleed it all out to refill and move fittings if I can


----------



## lawndart

OK Gents please be nice.. I have reworked my rig and added some new things. 



I know the 24 pin needs an extension but right now I could not afford it.


----------



## bob808

That looks great Lawndart! I like all the cables behind the motherboard tray, very clean from this side, 9.2/10

Is there any chance of a picture of the other side?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Oh crap that looks shocking actually


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> That looks great Lawndart! I like all the cables behind the motherboard tray, very clean from this side, 9.2/10
> 
> Is there any chance of a picture of the other side?


If I showed the other side it would drop to 2 or 3 LOL

LawnDart


----------



## Wihglah

Just gone SLI - waiting on a new set of braided PCIe cables


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Just gone SLI - waiting on a new set of braided PCIe cables


squeaky clean! 10 for sure
what kind of ram is that? looks sweet-


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> squeaky clean! 10 for sure
> what kind of ram is that? looks sweet-


Looks like Geil EVO TWO
Very tasty looking indeed.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Looks like Geil EVO TWO
> Very tasty looking indeed.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*


Right back at ya









Really great job. 9.9/10
The only additional thing I would do
is sleeve the cables at the bottom of the mobo.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Right back at ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really great job. 9.9/10
> The only additional thing I would do
> is sleeve the cables at the bottom of the mobo.


It's on the list. I'm thinking a little heat shrink will do the trick (they are already sleeved - it's just not long enough)

I went way over budget with this build, so progress has slowed quite a bit recently.


----------



## MonarchX

This is my first time wiring inside Rosewill Challenger (The WalMart case). I originally decided to buy a small, cheap case with no regarding to cable neatness capabilities. I couldn't fit most think cables in the back, behind the motherboard because the case wouldn't close. The same applies to PSU and its wires - they are SUPER-STIFF, especially the SATA ones. PC components use different colors because I cared about OC and performance, NOT aesthetics. Next time I will buy the right case, the right PSU (or just the right cables), and I'll do water-cooling.



I know its crap in comparison to most people's rigs, but for me its the first and the best wiring job that targeted neatness. Its quite ironic because I am somewhat OCD, so you'd expect some pristine wiring but it was freaking impossible. Anybody live in SC and willing to help me wire this bish better?

This is the case:


A side question - is there ANY chance a custom CPU & GPU water loop possible in my case after re-arrenging hardware and wires, but without going as far as cutting metal or parts of the case..???


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time wiring inside Rosewill Challenger (The WalMart case). I originally decided to buy a small, cheap case with no regarding to cable neatness capabilities. I couldn't fit most think cables in the back, behind the motherboard because the case wouldn't close. The same applies to PSU and its wires - they are SUPER-STIFF, especially the SATA ones. PC components use different colors because I cared about OC and performance, NOT aesthetics. Next time I will buy the right case, the right PSU (or just the right cables), and I'll do water-cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I know its crap in comparison to most people's rigs, but for me its the first and the best wiring job that targeted neatness. Its quite ironic because I am somewhat OCD, so you'd expect some pristine wiring but it was freaking impossible. Anybody live in SC and willing to help me wire this bish better?
> 
> This is the case:
> 
> 
> A side question - is there ANY chance a custom CPU & GPU water loop possible in my case after re-arrenging hardware and wires, but without going as far as cutting metal or parts of the case..???


I have the same case and I agree with you. It is very hard to manage wires in it. Best bet is to unsleeve them and sleeve them individually or leave them unsleeved.
I would say 7/10 for doing so much on such a crap case.
As for the Water Cooling loop, I don't know about that. Never tried to go custom in this case. Thought about it though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> So I decided to properly route my cables. With my 1 sleeved cable. Still have some sleeving left. Dont know if I should do any other cables.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> This is my first time wiring inside Rosewill Challenger (The WalMart case). I originally decided to buy a small, cheap case with no regarding to cable neatness capabilities. I couldn't fit most think cables in the back, behind the motherboard because the case wouldn't close. The same applies to PSU and its wires - they are SUPER-STIFF, especially the SATA ones. PC components use different colors because I cared about OC and performance, NOT aesthetics. Next time I will buy the right case, the right PSU (or just the right cables), and I'll do water-cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its crap in comparison to most people's rigs, but for me its the first and the best wiring job that targeted neatness. Its quite ironic because I am somewhat OCD, so you'd expect some pristine wiring but it was freaking impossible. Anybody live in SC and willing to help me wire this bish better?
> 
> This is the case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A side question - is there ANY chance a custom CPU & GPU water loop possible in my case after re-arrenging hardware and wires, but without going as far as cutting metal or parts of the case..???


What you've got there is my case, too. More to the purpose, it's a Casecom KM-6788 - which, for all it's cheapness, has a chassis as close to a NZXT Lexa S as makes no difference, so if you want an idea of what you can do with it - including waterblocking, just do a Google search for NZXT Lexa S and switch to images.

Of course, you don't have the side window, the rubber grommets, the PSU filter plate, the SSD trays and you only have one top fan instead of two, but you don't have to sell yourself short on what you can do with it.

As far as sleeving in the backplane is concerned, you're not going to be able to cross cable bundles but double cable bundles are easy. One thing you might consider is using 3mm sleeving, such as from ModDiy instead of 4mm, this will not be so easy to slip onto the cables but will make your cable bundles thinner and easier to arrange in the backplane.


----------



## Cannonkill

[/URL]
So I finnished the loop and temps are all good. So here is the final produce until new larger case and gpu cooling in hopefully sli so ya here it is.


----------



## Cannonkill

One with light


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Looks like Geil EVO TWO
> Very tasty looking indeed.


Thanks!


----------



## respartan




----------



## darthjoe229

Spoiler: Hidden images



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*






Spartan, I'm going to give that a 9.5/10. The paintjob is amazing (I never would have tried painting a cooler!) and it looks like some excellent sleeve work BUT the 24 pin cables aren't quite aligned properly, they look like spaghetti coming through the grommet. Similarly, a bit of taming where the cables come out of the PSU would go a long way. GPU cables are something to strive for, pay attention to their layers. Don't cross the streams!


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> 
> Spartan, I'm going to give that a 9.5/10. The paintjob is amazing (I never would have tried painting a cooler!) and it looks like some excellent sleeve work BUT the 24 pin cables aren't quite aligned properly, they look like spaghetti coming through the grommet. Similarly, a bit of taming where the cables come out of the PSU would go a long way. GPU cables are something to strive for, pay attention to their layers. Don't cross the streams!


I agree. I have thought about maybe sewing them or getting cable combs. Thank You for the review and suggestions, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> 
> Spartan, I'm going to give that a 9.5/10. The paintjob is amazing (I never would have tried painting a cooler!) and it looks like some excellent sleeve work BUT the 24 pin cables aren't quite aligned properly, they look like spaghetti coming through the grommet. Similarly, a bit of taming where the cables come out of the PSU would go a long way. GPU cables are something to strive for, pay attention to their layers. Don't cross the streams!


Btw move your 24pin cable to lower grommet. It will look much nicer


----------



## KyadCK

I'm cheating by using an APU, I know. Rate meh!


----------



## jjjc_93

Simple, but tidy. Nice.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm cheating by using an APU, I know. Rate meh!


very tidy indeed. 10 for cables surely


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm cheating by using an APU, I know. Rate meh!


I personally say 8/10

Since you used an APU, IMO the cables you have need to be more hidden. Ie front panel cables could of been wraped under the motherboard and the cables behind the hdd rack catch my attention.


----------



## Dragoon

Been a while since I had my rig rated here.









Rate away pl0x!


----------



## jjjc_93

The tubing bugs me for some reason, doesn't seem to have much organisation to it. The two white ones going to cpu especially, where they cross over.

Overall though not bad, nice work on getting that into a little case. 7/10


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Been a while since I had my rig rated here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate away pl0x!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: computer


I don't know. I kind of disagree. Cables are what we are rating and I think they look pretty good. I actually like the way tubing looks because it is two separate loops. Hard to make that marry together perfectly. the cables look clean so I would give a 9/10. any reason the GPU cables go down instead of wrap around close to the power? That would get a bump up in my opinion. There is probably a floor partition that I can't see or something.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I don't know. I kind of disagree. Cables are what we are rating and I think they look pretty good. I actually like the way tubing looks because it is two separate loops. Hard to make that marry together perfectly. the cables look clean so I would give a 9/10. any reason the GPU cables go down instead of wrap around close to the power? That would get a bump up in my opinion. There is probably a floor partition that I can't see or something.


If I'm not mistaken there is a floor partition, it's black and hard to see.
I think all it needs is those GPU power cables to be combed nicely, sewing them would be the icing on the cake, no doubt!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> The tubing bugs me for some reason, doesn't seem to have much organisation to it. The two white ones going to cpu especially, where they cross over.
> 
> Overall though not bad, nice work on getting that into a little case. 7/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I don't know. I kind of disagree. Cables are what we are rating and I think they look pretty good. I actually like the way tubing looks because it is two separate loops. Hard to make that marry together perfectly. the cables look clean so I would give a 9/10. any reason the GPU cables go down instead of wrap around close to the power? That would get a bump up in my opinion. There is probably a floor partition that I can't see or something.


I understand what jjjc means. But yes, given that it's a dual loop solution with standard tubing It's hard to improve that, AFAIK.

And yes, there is a PSU cover, it's a glossy acrylic. The reservoirs are half way into the cover and the water flow output also comes from under the cover.

I really can't wrap the GPU power cables around the card given they are reference 670s (short PCB) and the extensions are kind of small so I couldn't route them to the side or to the bottom afterwards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken there is a floor partition, it's black and hard to see.
> I think all it needs is those GPU power cables to be combed nicely, sewing them would be the icing on the cake, no doubt!


Correct. It kinda blends in since it is reflective.

I kind of thought about that, I wonder how to properly do that but I've seen it's a bit hard, but if anyone knows a good place to look for I'd appreciate.

Thanks guys!


----------



## neurotix




----------



## BradleyW

I've got to say 10/10. Everything looks very smart and neat!


----------



## Hankanman

Hi Guys, rate my cables! the following two shots are from before, working with a terrible psu that i got just because i needed one and the cables are ugly as hell.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









This next one is after getting a Be Quiet Power Zone 850w, fully modular psu and doing some good wrangling around with the cables at the back


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In a couple of days, i should have a H100i to put in there too and get rid of the nasty stock cooler *shivers at thought its still in there*


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hankanman*
> 
> Hi Guys, rate my cables! the following two shots are from before, working with a terrible psu that i got just because i needed one and the cables are ugly as hell


I got distracted from reading your text and thought those were two entirely different computers. That is amazing. I definitely think you should look into some extensions, though; getting some uniformly colored, sleeved cable extensions would be a great improvement. The organization is mostly there, but neatening up the color would help a lot. The 2pin hanging off your video card is something to look at. Also, I see some yellow cable spaghetti behind your lowest SATA cable I think? And a black cable coming out from behind the 5.25" going down behind the motherboard tray could hopefully be neatened up, though we've all dealt with not-quite-long-enough front panel connectors. Also in that area, what are your GPU power cables doing? It looks like the SATA cable is splitting them, but I'd try and have both cables come out of the grommet below the top SATA and above the lower SATA, I think.

Great work but always room for improvement! 8/10, 7 if you include the CPU cable.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Btw move your 24pin cable to lower grommet. It will look much nicer


you dont think that would be too much from one grommet?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> you dont think that would be too much from one grommet?


Yes but it will look nicer as 24pin cable will be more natural look


----------



## BradleyW

I think my rig got missed on the rating.


----------



## TheDarkLord100




----------



## helo moshi

Never mind the red sata cable, ill replace it soon to black and re-route it behind


----------



## SoliDD

Harsh flash, case in Fractal core 1000


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


8/10. Cables are minimally visible, but where they are sometimes needs love. First there's the random fan power cable dangling from the radiator in the right side of the picture. Next, is there a way to fit more of the power cables behind the motherboard tray? I think it would free up some of the shenanigans at the bottom there. Can you feed the GPU power cables through the grommet with the SATA cables? Some extensions would help neaten up the GPU power connector areas, too.


----------



## vilius572

Don't look at the stock cooler and its cable. I just put it in there until I get my H60 from RMA.


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> 8/10. Cables are minimally visible, but where they are sometimes needs love. First there's the random fan power cable dangling from the radiator in the right side of the picture. Next, is there a way to fit more of the power cables behind the motherboard tray? I think it would free up some of the shenanigans at the bottom there. Can you feed the GPU power cables through the grommet with the SATA cables? Some extensions would help neaten up the GPU power connector areas, too.


Also, you can run the chassis cables behind the motherboard(usb, front panel audio, led/power button etc...), you will get a much cleaner look.


----------



## Jhereg10

I'm interested in any suggestions for further improvement. I only learned about cable management a couple of weeks ago from this site. Prior to that I was the "if it reaches it fits" school.









Here is my current cable setup, front and back with some closeup shots.












CCFL system (Did the best I could with big limitations on stock cable length there. I plan on extending the switch/power side of the inverter and sleeving it. My understanding is you can't change the length of the lamp side, but I will sleeve that too.





I have issues with this area. I only needed a single Molex connector, really, but the only one I had was a 4-connector, and those blasted things are bulky.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> I'm interested in any suggestions for further improvement. I only learned about cable management a couple of weeks ago from this site. Prior to that I was the "if it reaches it fits" school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my current cable setup, front and back with some closeup shots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCFL system (Did the best I could with big limitations on stock cable length there. I plan on extending the switch/power side of the inverter and sleeving it. My understanding is you can't change the length of the lamp side, but I will sleeve that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have issues with this area. I only needed a single Molex connector, really, but the only one I had was a 4-connector, and those blasted things are bulky.


Not bad. I'd route the SATA cables through the bottom hole, and at the lower back I'd run that cable (I don't know what it's for) straight to the motherboard and behind it. Same for the USB and audio.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Not bad. I'd route the SATA cables through the bottom hole, and at the lower back I'd run that cable (I don't know what it's for) straight to the motherboard and behind it. Same for the USB and audio.


Thanks for the feedback.

SATA cables: I'll definitely consider that. I was worried that hole was getting crowded, but that's a pretty easy reroute.

The others, I'm not sure exactly what you are saying. Are you talking about this stuff?



If so, the unsleeved red/yellow cable, is the cold cathode PCI-plate switch wires. Unfortunately, those are only long enough to run like that until I solder in an extension. But as soon as I do, I'll rerun it.

When you say run the USB and audio "behind the motherboard" what exactly do you mean? Are you saying loop them around immediately behind the motherboard, and run them along behind it to the hole they are already passing through?


----------



## awesomedude872

how's my Gaming Rig?? Newly done Sleeves on them!


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awesomedude872*
> 
> how's my Gaming Rig?? Newly done Sleeves on them!


what kind/color paint did you use?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> SATA cables: I'll definitely consider that. I was worried that hole was getting crowded, but that's a pretty easy reroute.
> 
> The others, I'm not sure exactly what you are saying. Are you talking about this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, the unsleeved red/yellow cable, is the cold cathode PCI-plate switch wires. Unfortunately, those are only long enough to run like that until I solder in an extension. But as soon as I do, I'll rerun it.
> 
> *When you say run the USB and audio "behind the motherboard" what exactly do you mean? Are you saying loop them around immediately behind the motherboard, and run them along behind it to the hole they are already passing through?*


What he means is that most modern cases have a cutout for the cpu ... failing that, you can run your front panel i/o wires behind the mobo - between the mobo and the case wall - to the bottom of the mobo itself where the wires hook up. Makes for a neater install.

Forget about the hole that they are run thru by default - most cables are too short for all that routing.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Don't look at the stock cooler and its cable. I just put it in there until I get my H60 from RMA.


You guys forgot to rate my cable management.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> You guys forgot to rate my cable management.


8.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Don't look at the stock cooler and its cable. I just put it in there until I get my H60 from RMA.


Going to agree with the 8 on rating. The wire on top of the power supply could have been better. Then the bottom right connector probably could have been tucked behind the mobo with the others. Still better then my buddy keep your head up!


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> You guys forgot to rate my cable management.


8 yes, you could still tighten up the 24 pin and vga cables a bit more and do something with that next led strip


----------



## awesomedude872

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> what kind/color paint did you use?


I kinda feel embarrased but i just used a piece of green paper for that dragon mate!looks like it was painted from afar though!
Will paint those red dragon heatsinks next time because it's a sore in the eye to just look at it!


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> 8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Going to agree with the 8 on rating. The wire on top of the power supply could have been better. Then the bottom right connector probably could have been tucked behind the mobo with the others. Still better then my buddy keep your head up!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> 8 yes, you could still tighten up the 24 pin and vga cables a bit more and do something with that next led strip


I'm not done yet. I will redo cable managent after I get new parts.


----------



## fast_fate

S_alive_8's cables are coming together


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> S_alive_8's cables are coming together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


_*sobs*_ It's so beautiful...


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> _*sobs*_ It's so beautiful...


^^







... what he said.


----------



## Roxycon

more updated cable management, cant say the sound card is pretty in there but it did help me alot with the problems the on-board was giving me.. now im looking forward to z97


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awesomedude872*
> 
> I kinda feel embarrased but i just used a piece of green paper for that dragon mate!looks like it was painted from afar though!
> Will paint those red dragon heatsinks next time because it's a sore in the eye to just look at it!


what about the green in the fan?


----------



## SinatraFan

Here are my cables:


----------



## KyleMart06

What the.....







So awesome.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Looks good! Nice job on the stitch work







Its a very clean and simple yet often overlooked and time consuming addition to any build. Surprised we don't see it more often.


Give it a 9/10 Would be a full 10 if the fan & pump wires were not visible


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Give it a 9/10 Would be a full 10 if the fan & pump wires were not visible


If you are referring to me... give me another week or so. I still have the pump wires to finish, and I have acrylic sheets going in to hide most everything else.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> 
> 
> more updated cable management, cant say the sound card is pretty in there but it did help me alot with the problems the on-board was giving me.. now im looking forward to z97


9/10 very nice!
I would've given a perfect 10 for black cables (I know yours is a b&w theme). Black cables would have almost been invisible!
The sound card looks fine in there btw.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Here are my cables:


10!


----------



## Oliver1234

May as well post:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> May as well post:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thread's about cable management bud. Post the entire rig, not extreme close ups of sleeved cable.


----------



## Oliver1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thread's about cable management bud. Post the entire rig, not extreme close ups of sleeved cable.


Whoops!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thread's about cable management bud. Post the entire rig, not extreme close ups of sleeved cable.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Much better. And nicely done, tis a very clean rig.


----------



## StrongForce

Damn nice to see this thread is living since 2006 ! and you guys have some crazy sweet builds and cable management there







I should get my hands dirty and fix mine haven't found the motivation since I installed my last upgrade..


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Roxycon

the water cooling is looking better Bradley









still got a random fan wire over your dimm's


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> the water cooling is looking better Bradley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got a random fan wire over your dimm's


Thank you, and don't worry about that wire, it is just for my side panel fan.









This is what it looked like before:


----------



## benjamen50

Messy wiring incoming:


----------



## mru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> S_alive_8's cables are coming together


Just seen this in my weekly "thumbing through the pages".

WOW!!!!








Easily one of the best I've ever seen!
The wire management is an easy 10.
The color choice: stunning! Like it or not, I shall copy that that scheme!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry I don't have the skills of some of the recent builds, but I thought I would share my attempt of cable management in my HTPC, which is extremely packed and limited.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I think my cables are the cleanest in this thread


----------



## fast_fate

Originally Posted by fast_fate


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Salive8's cables are coming together









 

 


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> Just seen this in my weekly "thumbing through the pages".
> 
> WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily one of the best I've ever seen!
> The wire management is an easy 10.
> The color choice: stunning! Like it or not, I shall copy that that scheme!


Thanks mru,
Us Aussies taking over this thread of what









Started doing some of the fan cabling on the cooler packs
The GT's I adjusted length on and sleeved, the e-Loops came already sleeved.


----------



## benfica101

Hahah lol, its a Arctic Cooling HD6990. When I received the cooler one of the fans were'nt working. So i decided to stick some 120's on them with cable ties.


----------



## BradleyW

Pretty much 10/10.



Just reposted this so I can get a score rating. Please ignore the wire over the dimm's. It has been now hidden. Thank you.


----------



## Unknownm

upgraded my case from corsair 330r to Carbide Series® Air 540. Took few hours to clean out the dust and reinstall everything. Also bought a 500GB for games only.

Now
2x 128GB SSD RAID0 (Win7/8.1U1)
1x 500GB (Games)
1x 1.5TB (Music/Videos/backup)
1x 160GB (Small backups)


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Pretty much 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Just reposted this so I can get a score rating. Please ignore the wire over the dimm's. It has been now hidden. Thank you.


7/10 for me..(I'm picky)
For a few reasons:
-Visible "zip" ties on both wiring and as a radiator mount...
-Pump wires visible/not sleeved
-Missing slot overs
-Missing CFX bridge
-Not a fan of multi-gpu link used (does not match anything else in the system)

Again; It doesn't look "bad" at all , I'm just a picky person


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> -Missing CFX bridge


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*


I too tried so hard not to lol at that.
Thanks for the rating anyway.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too tried so hard not to lol at that.
> Thanks for the rating anyway.
Click to expand...

Have you thought about rotating your CPU block 180' so that the tubes don't cross each other? It's what I have done with my block.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Have you thought about rotating your CPU block 180' so that the tubes don't cross each other? It's what I have done with my block.


Yep, i've thought about it, and then tried it. But I prefer the crossing of the tubes on the CPU block. Just looks cool to me.

*@Unknownm*

Hey man, I'd say 9/10! I guess you could clean up the fan and pump cable. Other than that, sweet looking rig and I love that case.


----------



## Highlnder3

I finally got my sleeved cables and the time to install them. What does everyone think? (Before you say it, yes I knew the SATA cable was not connected when I took these photos LOL)


----------



## BradleyW

7.5 / 10
Seems to be a lot going on behind the HDD rack. You've done a great job anyway. Looks like cable management is tight in that chassis.


----------



## Tillmander




----------



## Highlnder3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 7.5 / 10
> Seems to be a lot going on behind the HDD rack. You've done a great job anyway. Looks like cable management is tight in that chassis.


Yeah, this case doesn't have a ton of room on the back side. I was still deciding what I was doing back there and was much more interested in the inside.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tillmander*


Might need a day time shot.







But based on that shot, 10/10 since I can't see shizz!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highlnder3*
> 
> Yeah, this case doesn't have a ton of room on the back side. I was still deciding what I was doing back there and was much more interested in the inside.


It looks good anyway! You've done well man! Cable management is hard.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yep, i've thought about it, and then tried it. But I prefer the crossing of the tubes on the CPU block. Just looks cool to me.
> 
> *@Unknownm*
> 
> Hey man, I'd say 9/10! I guess you could clean up the fan and pump cable. Other than that, sweet looking rig and I love that case.


thanks. The case is awesome!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tillmander*


I'd rather not give a score, but judging from that picture I'd tighten the black cable just right of the GPU power cable, do something about the cable(s) above the PSU, and if possible route that front fan cable so it's a bit less visible. It doesn't look bad though.


----------



## Photographer

Did some cable management out of boredom. This is the best i could do with this case










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1234

8/10, nicely done.


----------



## BradleyW

9/10
Cables behind HDD bay are distracting.


----------



## Oliver1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 9/10
> Cables behind HDD bay are distracting.


Any suggestions of how to fix them? Thanks!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Any suggestions of how to fix them? Thanks!


Mount SSD behind motherboard tray with 3M Double Sided mounting tape, and not use the top 3 HDD trays. That way you can use the end of the SATA power cable from your PSU, rather than having that part sticking out because you can't use it. You can pretty much hide all of the cables that way.

An SSD has no moving parts and doesn't get remotely warm, so you can mount it pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Oliver1234

Thanks a ton! It's not my pc, I just built it, but when I get the chance, I'll try it out!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Any suggestions of how to fix them? Thanks!


Put the back side panel on. It should help the black wires to blend in.








Maybe run the cables along the back of the HDD's to hide the wires. It would be a tight bend though on the connectors.


----------



## ThornTwist

I have a question. Is using electrical tape a viable option to cover up where the sleeve ends?


----------



## Roxycon

@ThornTwist yes, but its hard to make it look good


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have a question. Is using electrical tape a viable option to cover up where the sleeve ends?


I guess anything is possible, but plan on posting your rig on this thread if you do that...

Post your ghetto rigging shenanigans

Just sayin


----------



## Xylene

New power supply, no more colored power cables. I have to deal with the power button wires still.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I guess anything is possible, but plan on posting your rig on this thread if you do that...
> 
> Post your ghetto rigging shenanigans
> 
> Just sayin


I've posted on their a few times, no joke!


----------



## Wihglah

A minor update :


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Behind the scenes.



Good side coming soon.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> A minor update :


I actually hate red and black themes but yours does look really nice. 10/10. well done! what ram is that if i may ask?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> what ram is that if i may ask?


Geil EVO TWO


----------



## Krulani

I know its not the right thread, but I can't find one related. It seems like some of you may know though. Do any of you know if PSU makers sell replacement sets of their cables? I have a Silverstone ST1000-G, and need a new set of cables and can't find anything on Google.


----------



## HackManSD

Just got done building this for a client. He likes the Martini Racing Team so I made the cables match! Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackManSD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got done building this for a client. He likes the Martini Racing Team so I made the cables match! Let me know what you guys think.


Wow that is really clean. 10/10 from me. Also, Welcome to OCN.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've posted on their a few times, no joke!


K, thanks. Now I know its not like photos of shame. I'll post there if I post at all. I have to wait till my new stuff comes in the mail though.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I know its not the right thread, but I can't find one related. It seems like some of you may know though. Do any of you know if PSU makers sell replacement sets of their cables? I have a Silverstone ST1000-G, and need a new set of cables and can't find anything on Google.


I know that Corsair sells sleeved cables for their PSUs. If you can't find any for your PSU then you might be able to use sleeved extension cables. Or just go custom and do it yourself.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I know its not the right thread, but I can't find one related. It seems like some of you may know though. Do any of you know if PSU makers sell replacement sets of their cables? I have a Silverstone ST1000-G, and need a new set of cables and can't find anything on Google.


Only evga and corsair that i know of, but then again, those are single braided replacements and not directly replacements.. i think silverstone had a sfx cable set for one of their small psu's.. have you sent them an email asking if its possible to get the cables? If they dont want to give nor sell off to you you could just make them yourself


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackManSD*
> 
> Just got done building this for a client. He likes the Martini Racing Team so I made the cables match! Let me know what you guys think.


looks clean


----------



## HackManSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Wow that is really clean. 10/10 from me. Also, Welcome to OCN.


Thanks, and I can't wait to post more of my creations here.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Only evga and corsair that i know of, but then again, those are single braided replacements and not directly replacements.. i think silverstone had a sfx cable set for one of their small psu's.. have you sent them an email asking if its possible to get the cables? If they dont want to give nor sell off to you you could just make them yourself


I did make them for myself once for a smaller case. The thing is now I need longer cables, and I need one of the ones that is 8pinPCI with a 6pinPCI attached at the end. I took all that fanciness off and now i need it but don't know how to make one


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I know its not the right thread, but I can't find one related. It seems like some of you may know though. Do any of you know if PSU makers sell replacement sets of their cables? I have a Silverstone ST1000-G, and need a new set of cables and can't find anything on Google.


If you have damaged your original cables you can contact Silverstone *Sales dept* to buy replacement parts. http://www.silverstonetek.com/contactus.php?area=en



You can also consider the Silverstone PP06 series. They are black sleeved. Here's a link to the ATX24 connector, and you can see an overview of the whole series: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=354&area=en


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If you have damaged your original cables you can contact Silverstone *Sales dept* to buy replacement parts. http://www.silverstonetek.com/contactus.php?area=en
> 
> 
> 
> You can also consider the Silverstone PP06 series. They are black sleeved. Here's a link to the ATX24 connector, and you can see an overview of the whole series: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=354&area=en


Oh my. That is even better than what I was looking for. Thank you so much WiSK!


----------



## Unknownm

Not much happening at work!

Not very good with HDR yet. Anyways here is two more pictures


----------



## Cannonkill

anyone here know of a person that will sleeve cables if I already have the psu and sleeving .like some one that I could send it all to and have it done


----------



## Polska

Here is my latest, moved to a new case.

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/96/961f704e_1.jpeg



http://cdn.overclock.net/0/06/065cbcae_4.jpeg



http://cdn.overclock.net/2/2a/2acb20f9_7.jpeg



http://cdn.overclock.net/3/38/38f77786_asdasfdsadf.jpeg


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Here is my latest, moved to a new case.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/96/961f704e_1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/0/06/065cbcae_4.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/2a/2acb20f9_7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/38/38f77786_asdasfdsadf.jpeg


how are u liking the sli 760 I'm thinking of doing it my self


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> anyone here know of a person that will sleeve cables if I already have the psu and sleeving .like some one that I could send it all to and have it done


i think "lutro0 customs" will but not positive


----------



## Cannonkill

how a that for temporary managment . Right now taking cables and psu out for on and off sleeving


----------



## vilius572

Does anybody knows if sleeved cables from Corsair AX1200 will work with Corsair AX860?


----------



## Big Elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Does anybody knows if sleeved cables from Corsair AX1200 will work with Corsair AX860?


Wow, déjà vu

Unlikely, the AX860 is manufactured by SeaSonic, the AX1200 by Flextronics.


----------



## Highlnder3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> Wow, déjà vu
> 
> Unlikely, the AX860 is manufactured by SeaSonic, the AX1200 by Flextronics.


The answer is yes, the same cable kit for the AX1200i does work with the AX860i. The 24 pin cables have to be ordered separately and the 860 uses a different one.


----------



## Big Elf

The AX1200 and AX1200i are 2 different PSUs.


----------



## vilius572

Question was if cables from AX1200 will fit AX860


----------



## Big Elf

And you've told him/her that the cables for an AX1200i (excluding 24 pin) will fit an AX860i which are different PSUs to an AX1200 and AX860. The AX1200i and AX860i are made by Flextronics, the AX1200 is made by Flextronics but the AX860 is made by SeaSonic


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> And you've told him/her that the cables for an AX1200i (excluding 24 pin) will fit an AX860i which are different PSUs to an AX1200 and AX860. The AX1200i and AX860i are made by Flextronics, the AX1200 is made by Flextronics but the AX860 is made by SeaSonic


I always thought the AX860 "i" was SEASONIC?


----------



## FerminTigas




----------



## LordOfTots

that's a 10/10 in my book


----------



## FerminTigas

Thank u sir for the appreciation. ^^


----------



## JambonJovi

10/10










Extremely tidy considering the amount of hw you've got in there.
Well done.


----------



## FerminTigas

Thank you.


----------



## swOrd_fish

hey Fermin!
i'll slap that with a 10/10

boom!


----------



## FerminTigas

Hey sword!

Thank you man.


----------



## Step83

fitted a new CPU cooler after the old one died so thought best get a photo or two

[


----------



## TheDarkLord100

my latest build


----------



## GTX670

I've done nothing, they were already sleeved, they are the PP09 series from SilverStone ...


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> my latest build


Wow that is beautiful. More pics?


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Wow that is beautiful. More pics?


Thanks!







It's got Sound activated cathodes and an RGB LED strip inside, I just hadn't had the time to take pics that would really show off the beauty of that beast. Will do soon.


----------



## Decade

Man, wish I had some of the time y'all have to really go all out.

Here's what I'm working with right now:


Those are just sleeved extensions, any suggestions on making those look better?
I need to order longer ones for my GPU, the connectors are actually sitting RIGHT at the gasket they're entering.

I also need to move that rad back to the rear again... the Gelid heatsink on my 290 can dump off some heat like a boss.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Man, wish I had some of the time y'all have to really go all out.
> 
> Here's what I'm working with right now:
> 
> 
> Those are just sleeved extensions, any suggestions on making those look better?
> I need to order longer ones for my GPU, the connectors are actually sitting RIGHT at the gasket they're entering.
> 
> I also need to move that rad back to the rear again... the Gelid heatsink on my 290 can dump off some heat like a boss.


Start by doing one thing every weekend, should get there eventually, I didn't build that pc in one night, just sayin

to be honest, I don't like those extensions and that's what I think is killing the looks of your build. I would've gone with dark green (military green) extensions to match your board, but that's just me, to each his own.

I would keep that rad where it is, this way, you can show off your board's 8pin connector, but I would paint or swap out one those fans to make them match each other.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Start by doing one thing every weekend, should get there eventually, I didn't build that pc in one night, just sayin
> 
> to be honest, I don't like those extensions and that's what I think is killing the looks of your build. I would've gone with dark green (military green) extensions to match your board, but that's just me, to each his own.
> 
> I would keep that rad where it is, this way, you can show off your board's 8pin connector, but I would paint or swap out one those fans to make them match each other.


Thanks DarkLord100.

Fans will all eventually be swapped out entirely, they make copious amounts of unwanted noise when running at ~50% speed. Granted, not an issue when gaming and headphones are involved, but drives me up the wall when I'm doing minimal CPU use tasks.

Honestly, I'm not 100% sold on the extension colors I chose myself. I'd prefer to use a bright color to contrast the black case and motherboard. Purple, maybe? Black/aqua even? Hrmm.


----------



## jameschisholm

White cables maybe?


----------



## mAs81

New GPU,got some cable combs too









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jameschisholm

beasty 10/10


----------



## mAs81

Thank you man,I appreciate it!!!
My first 10/10 in any rating thread!!
Woot!!!


----------



## ron1389

How is this for a first time???



Sorry for the bad photo quality.


----------



## mAs81

They look beautiful man,nice sleeving job!mine are extensions I'm a total noob in sleeving








But for me to rate you,post again photos with them inside your rig!


----------



## ron1389

I'll do that when I'm done sleeving.
And thanks.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Wow that is beautiful. More pics?


As per your request


----------



## mAs81

Wow,this is beautiful!!I'm a sucker for blue-themed rigs anyway,but I like your attention to details..
10/10


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Wow,this is beautiful!!I'm a sucker for blue-themed rigs anyway,but I like your attention to details..
> 10/10


Thank you


----------



## jmdulay

Thought I'd post a few pics of my rig in this thread. Nothing special, though. I don't even have custom length cables. Just some stock SilverStone Sleeved Cables.


----------



## respartan

looks nice. i didnt even know they had sleeved cable kits .. i thought only corsair had them


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> looks nice. i didnt even know they had sleeved cable kits .. i thought only corsair had them


Thanks. SS has such cables, although they're individually bought. Check this link out for pictures. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/ST60F-PS/4.html


----------



## one4hope

very tidy for an itx case


----------



## Decade

Let's do this again, new color scheme and several new fans warrant a new post. Right? (24 pin is the stock EVGA SuperNova 750 G2 cable)




Thought: should I even bother using a sleeved extension for the 24 pin since my 6 and 8 pin PCI-e cables conveniently cover it?

Things left to do:
This week: receive and install Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC as well as sleeved power cables for that
This month: Get FrozenCPU to replace the defective 24 pin extension I received. (Freaking wire came uncrimped from a pin when I opened the box!)


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Let's do this again, new color scheme and several new fans warrant a new post. Right? (24 pin is the stock EVGA SuperNova 750 G2 cable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought: should I even bother using a sleeved extension for the 24 pin since my 6 and 8 pin PCI-e cables conveniently cover it?
> 
> Things left to do:
> This week: receive and install Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC as well as sleeved power cables for that
> This month: Get FrozenCPU to replace the defective 24 pin extension I received. (Freaking wire came uncrimped from a pin when I opened the box!)


and i thought i had alot of led's


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> and i thought i had alot of led's


It's much less offensive in person, can't do much about decent pictures of LED fans on a phone.


----------



## Hartk1213

Heres mine what do you guys think


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Heres mine what do you guys think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


9/10

These might be handy for you.

And you could cover up that yellow and
red wire with some black masking tape.


----------



## _REAPER_

you dont need cable combs just route your cables differently for a cleaner look. Below is what I did


----------



## Gavush




----------



## Nark96

Here's mine


----------



## cyberspyder

Zipties - they are your friend. I've always been a fan of neatness over hiding everything. This is a client build, 4930K clocked to 4.4GHz, a mild 24/7 stable OC.














































More pictures later.


----------



## respartan

10 for tidiness


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*
> 
> Zipties - they are your friend. I've always been a fan of neatness over hiding everything. This is a client build, 4930K clocked to 4.4GHz, a mild 24/7 stable OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures later.


10 for super clean. Really a work of art there sir. Quite the firepower of GFX cards too. Nice.

(Is that an MX518 mouse I spy in the pic? I have the same one for work.







)


----------



## cyberspyder

Completed pictures (excuse the crappy pics, cell phone gives a grainy feel to them):


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your gpu support system is incredibly nice!









Cables are very clean as well.


----------



## socketus

guess I can't tell what those cables are all about on the corners of the hdds in your build, cyberspider :-(

Othwerise, an excellent example of cable mgmt using zipties and imaginative routing/bending, etc


----------



## octiny

My new build, probably the easiest cable management I've had the pleasure to deal thanks to the case!


----------



## mAs81

10/10







only a couple of cable combs could make it cleaner..
The AeroCool Dead Silence series are great looking fans


----------



## respartan

how did you do the fans?


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a couple of cable combs could make it cleaner..
> The AeroCool Dead Silence series are great looking fans


Thanks! I love the fans.

I was thinking the something, unfortunately I have the cables to the cards zipped to the fans for support since they are very heavy and sag!

Lol not sure I could use combs without it losing tension support, I could do the 24 pin but then it would look odd without combs on the other cables









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> how did you do the fans?


Front fans are intakes, push/pull and rear are all pushing air out. Good temps!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Thanks! I love the fans.
> 
> I was thinking the something, unfortunately I have the cables to the cards zipped to the fans for support since they are very heavy and sag!
> 
> Lol not sure I could use combs without it losing tension support, I could do the 24 pin but then it would look odd without combs on the other cables


I know what you mean...my Vapor-X 290 sags too..
I'll try to fix it in the near future-I'm going to redo the cables anyway 'cause I'll change my CPU,so I'll give it another go


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I know what you mean...my Vapor-X 290 sags too..
> I'll try to fix it in the near future-I'm going to redo the cables anyway 'cause I'll change my CPU,so I'll give it another go


Love the look of your build, especially the vapor-x.....if only they made a black/red version as well, I would've totally picked them up!









Nice combs.


----------



## mAs81

Thanks!!!
Stay tuned because the HDD cage is going to go and I'll redo the cables to make it even cleaner


----------



## doomlord52

This is more of a "how do I improve this" than a "rate my cables" (i'd say it's about a 6, maybe 7).


Any ideas? Main issue is that there's 6 drives in there, as well as a blu-ray drive. Routing 7 sata cables isn't easy. Missing brackets at the back are because I had to remove a dead GPU.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Any ideas? Main issue is that there's 6 drives in there, as well as a blu-ray drive. Routing 7 sata cables isn't easy. Missing brackets at the back are because I had to remove a dead GPU.


You could use some velcro cable ties to tie some cables together ,such as the GPU cables and the PSU ones ,so that they look tighter before they go out of sight in the case's grommets..Plus 80% of the cable management happens behind the mobo , so pull , zip tie , and tighten everything so that the cables that are visible in the front aren't long enough to look bad..

Also,for a cleaner look you could always spray paint black the optical drive to suit your case interior..

I see in your rig that you have 3 SSDs but only one is visible in the pic..Have you placed them in the back of the case?I've seen people that have mounted 1 or 2 SSDs on top of the PSU , and I personally like how that looks..Of course "out of sight , out of mind" is always a more preferable solution..

If your 2 Toshiba HDDs are 2,5" too , and you have money to spare , you could buy an adapter to place them on your top 5,25" bay that is not being used(as far as I can tell)..

Silverstone has some very good adapters you could try out :
SDP08 : A simple dual 2,5" HDD capacity adapter..
SDP10B : For one 3,5" HDD and two 2,5"(9.5mm version only)
FP58 : For four 2,5" HDD plus a slim optical drive (If you're willing to spend some more money)

(Note there are similar adapters allover eBay&Amazon to suit your needs, a tad cheaper)

That way multiple cables,tied together of course,will go through one case grommet ..


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> You could use some velcro cable ties to tie some cables together ,such as the GPU cables and the PSU ones ,so that they look tighter before they go out of sight in the case's grommets..Plus 80% of the cable management happens behind the mobo , so pull , zip tie , and tighten everything so that the cables that are visible in the front aren't long enough to look bad..
> 
> Also,for a cleaner look you could always spray paint black the optical drive to suit your case interior..
> 
> I see in your rig that you have 3 SSDs but only one is visible in the pic..Have you placed them in the back of the case?I've seen people that have mounted 1 or 2 SSDs on top of the PSU , and I personally like how that looks..Of course "out of sight , out of mind" is always a more preferable solution..
> 
> If your 2 Toshiba HDDs are 2,5" too , and you have money to spare , you could buy an adapter to place them on your top 5,25" bay that is not being used(as far as I can tell)..
> 
> Silverstone has some very good adapters you could try out :
> SDP08 : A simple dual 2,5" HDD capacity adapter..
> SDP10B : For one 3,5" HDD and two 2,5"(9.5mm version only)
> FP58 : For four 2,5" HDD plus a slim optical drive (If you're willing to spend some more money)
> 
> (Note there are similar adapters allover eBay&Amazon to suit your needs, a tad cheaper)
> 
> That way multiple cables,tied together of course,will go through one case grommet ..


Nice, I'll give that a shot. I was thinking of re-doing the backside to clean up the look, but really had no idea how to go about it. As for the missing SSD, it's actually bellow the drive cage, in that gloss-black plastic bit. The computer never moves, so it's just held down by tape (only place I could put it). I'm considering just getting a 2nd drive cage so that I can mount that SSD properly, and bring back my 2x500gb HDDs that I was using prior (about 3 days ago) to getting my 2x2tb setup - of course, that does mean even more sata cables.

I'll also consider the drive-paint. Not sure exactly how I would go about that (last time I spray-painted, it looked awful), but I'll try and figure something out.

I'll post again when that gets done. Hopefully it will look a lot better.


----------



## Himo5

You might consider a sheet of carbon fibre sticker - like this from MODDIY - instead of spraying that burner. I would certainly hesitate to paint my LG BH16s.


----------



## DMT94

Cleaned out my PC and got some new fans and cables recently, also getting a Sapphire 290 Vapor X so the GPU will match as soon as my 7990 has sold










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mAs81

9/10
You'll get your 10 as soon as you get the Vapor-X and maybe some cable combs








(Although they look good without them anyway)


----------



## cyberspyder

Putting together another low-budget HTPC ($300) in a case I'm quite familiar with (I have one, and it is a PAIN to work in).
Quote:


> -Intel Pentium G3258
> -ASRock H81M-ITX
> -Kingston HyperX Genesis 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
> -Intel 530 120GB SSD
> -Antec ISK310-150W
> -Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B


Took around a day, managed to get the feisty Pentium up to 4.2GHz (I know the screen cap says 4.1GHz, this was before I tweaked some more settings). Right now it is rock stable at *1.25V VCORE* and the *multiplier set at 42*. *Overvoltage is enabled*, but aside from those settings, there are really no in depth adjustments. Ram is set to XMP Profile 1.3. Probably going to start lowering VCORE and see if we could get lower temps - it's hitting 85C with the stock Intel cooler (the Scythe is on backorder):



















If you've seen my previous builds, most of you will know I have a thing for steel cables, and this is no different. Since I had cut down the ODD/HDD tray (original tray below) to increase the clearance for the HSF, it became slightly flimsy front to back since the original unaltered tray ran the full length of the case and tied the front to the back with screws. Decided to install a couple of steel cables to mitigate this - an unexpected bonus, they came out pretty sleek personally and just look cool.























































I knew the PSU in this particular case ran HOT so like my own HTPC I removed all possible obstructions from the intake and exhaust grills to aid in venting - even still the PSU blows out warm air, someone you'll have to put up with due to the extremely crammed compartment.


----------



## MonarchX

My case has almost no space behind the motherboard to manage wires neatly, so this is the best my cutie-pie Cheburashka can do with what he has


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My case has almost no space behind the motherboard to manage wires neatly, so this is the best my cutie-pie Cheburashka can do with what he has


may I suggest small black zip ties to wrap all the cables up together to look as one strand of cables?


----------



## MonarchX

Cables won't fit behind the motherboard if I do that because the aggregation of cables would be too thick...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Cables won't fit behind the motherboard if I do that because the aggregation of cables would be too thick...


bummer.
maybe it's time for a new case, there are some nice Corsair case's on sale right now on new egg.

I like this one,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139042

but I currently have this Corsair case but my new build in November will be with the case I linked.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Forgot to post my server







lol

Crappy pics but will take better ones once I've sleeved the sata cables, painted the ram and get more lights


----------



## Himo5

MonarchX - Snap!

This is just an interim installation while I figure out internal cable lacing - and I know I haven't got a graphics card to deal with - but these Casecom copies of the NZXT LexaS are more versatile than they look.

It helps to thread as much as possible through the front of the case - I'm using an extension for the audio cable - and I cut an access window in the top right corner for power cables for the CPU and my PWM chain, but if you use cable ties you'll be amazed how much you can squeeze into the backplane.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> MonarchX - Snap!
> 
> This is just an interim installation while I figure out internal cable lacing - and I know I haven't got a graphics card to deal with - but these Casecom copies of the NZXT LexaS are more versatile than they look.
> 
> It helps to thread as much as possible through the front of the case - I'm using an extension for the audio cable - and I cut an access window in the top right corner for power cables for the CPU and my PWM chain, but if you use cable ties you'll be amazed how much you can squeeze into the backplane.


Yeah, I could squeeze a few of those thick cables behind the motherboard tray, but once I tried to squeeze PSU wires for BD-RW, HDD, MB, etc. in the same place, I just said "F*** this...". It wasn't worth it because there was no way to achieve that awesome clean cable assembly that you see in other cases. Tomorrow Corsair Graphite 760T will arrive and I sure as hell will spend a few hours to hide all the cables I can in this baby - 

In a week I will get those sleeved wires, and then a custom WC setup to finally join the club of "I own a sweet-looking PC!"


----------



## wthenshaw

Go on then:


----------



## mAs81

Doesn't get any cleaner than that , 10/10


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Doesn't get any cleaner than that , 10/10


Thank you sir


----------



## MonarchX

Here are my old case (*Rosewill Challenger Mid-Tower Gaming Case* with practically no space and no ability to hide wires):







Here is the new Corsair Graphite 760T in its full glory with my hardware already in place. I apologize for bad photos - I haven't figured out how to properly use my Samsung Galaxy S5 and my hands can be shaky. PLEASE let me know if you think this wiring job is clean or just an average "meh" (be brutally honest!)... I spent a couple hours figuring out the best way to hide the wires and that is what I came up with... I will do better than I get water-cooling and extremely well-sleeved PSU wires!


----------



## MonarchX

Woah - not even a SINGLE rating for my cable work?


----------



## danno29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> 9/10
> You'll get your 10 as soon as you get the Vapor-X and maybe some cable combs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Although they look good without them anyway)


did someone say vapor-x and cable combs


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Woah - not even a SINGLE rating for my cable work?


Was hopping to see some sleeving, not psu wires, however, really clean looking computer wire management.
Mine is still work in progress; ordering sleeving spools. Right now, mine looks like a typhoon dragged it accross the land
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danno29*
> 
> did someone say vapor-x and cable combs


Nice sleeving, clean


----------



## Nark96




----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey everyone









I have another PC mod completed now, and would like to share with you the cable management.







I hope you guys like bare cables, or might consider using them yourself now that you have seen mine









Kind regards,
Justin


----------



## methadon36

Here is my new game rig and first water cooling project. Tried to keep wires clean but my carbide 300r case isn't the most optimal for a build of this type.


----------



## mAs81

@danno29
10/10 as promised the vapor-x is massive right ?

@Nark96
9/10 nice
Do you really need all the HDD cages?

@MetallicAcid
9,5/10 those cable clips help a lot with the cable management right?

@Methadon36
8,5/10
They seem clean enough considering..
Although since I'm on my phone I cannot see your pics clearly.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> @danno29
> 10/10 as promised the vapor-x is massive right ?
> 
> @Nark96
> 9/10 nice
> Do you really need all the HDD cages?
> 
> @MetallicAcid
> 9,5/10 those cable clips help a lot with the cable management right?
> 
> @Methadon36
> 8,5/10
> They seem clean enough considering..
> Although since I'm on my phone I cannot see your pics clearly.


Haha thank you! and well no.. obviously







funny you asked that actually, the reason I left the other HDD cage there is to hide that massive gaping hole on the 760T behind the HDD cage, it just looked really odd, so I left it in


----------



## mAs81

Even with the back side panel closed? ?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Even with the back side panel closed? ?


Yeah lmao, it's a little flaw in the 760T case unfortunately, not a big deal tbh


----------



## mAs81

As long as you have good airflow, and you like how it looks









@Cyberspyder







very good job putting order in that small space/cable ties are our friends







10/10

@MonarchX
Clean enough,but there is no such thing as "perfect cable management
8.5/10 consider sleeving or extensions in the future to compliment your build more..


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> As long as you have good airflow, and you like how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cyberspyder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good job putting order in that small space/cable ties are our friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10
> 
> @MonarchX
> Clean enough,but there is no such thing as "perfect cable management
> 8.5/10 consider sleeving or extensions in the future to compliment your build more..


How can I make it clearer without sleeved cables? What extensions are you talking about?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How can I make it clearer without sleeved cables? What extensions are you talking about?


I believe that you've done the best you can maybe rerouting a couple of cables before entering the grommets,like the front panel cables etc,but that's about it
I was talking about sleeved extension cables for your PSU..
There are a lot in the market but I believe that the bitFenix ones are the best..

NZXT makes extensions too and you could always ask away at lutro customs,icemodz,
ensourced
I'm sorry but I'm on my phone and can't provide links atm..


----------



## Cannonkill

what do u guys think?


----------



## BradleyW

Looks pretty good! Nice and clean, well built and good colour illumination.


----------



## MonarchX

Anyone know why almost any fan placed on the bottom of the case and blowing air upwards ends up making this mild buzzy noise? Like bearing noise..?


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> @danno29
> 10/10 as promised the vapor-x is massive right ?
> 
> @Nark96
> 9/10 nice
> Do you really need all the HDD cages?
> 
> @MetallicAcid
> 9,5/10 those cable clips help a lot with the cable management right?
> 
> @Methadon36
> 8,5/10
> They seem clean enough considering..
> Although since I'm on my phone I cannot see your pics clearly.


Yea I need to get some sleeved cables in all black to finish up my rig.. I was going to sleeve myself but I will just buy them instead.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Anyone know why almost any fan placed on the bottom of the case and blowing air upwards ends up making this mild buzzy noise? Like bearing noise..?


If bearing noise, it should go away after a few minutes, if not, then buy some sound silencers for the fan...its like groments for the mounting screws.
For the fans which has bearing noise, you can change the type of fans to non-bearing type


----------



## MonarchX

I found out that putting a thick towel to fully block the opening kills that noise all the way, so it's the sound of air going through the holes I guess? Some say using motherboard port is better than mole because it uses 7v and not 12v. True? I use mole atm...


----------



## Cannonkill

They should be adjustable from 20% to 100% at 12v. You can get a controler for the fans or u can get a speed reducer like the one that comes with the sp120 silent edition to go to 7v from 12v


----------



## methadon36

The speed reducer is the lil wire that comes in the box with the fan? If so I had no clue it was for that reason...


----------



## Cannonkill

Ya that's it should be shrink wrapped with a small bump in the middle and connectors on each side.looks like this from corsair


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Ya that's it should be shrink wrapped with a small bump in the middle and connectors on each side.looks like this from corsair


Its a resistor but forgot how many ohms


----------



## methadon36

Well il be! Never knew what that was for. Thought it was just an extention to make the wire longer lol. I love these forums for this very reason..


----------



## GaMbi2004

Got my sleeving done today







Someone, switch fingers with me!
and a few other cable management changes..

What do you guys think?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Got my sleeving done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone, switch fingers with me!
> and a few other cable management changes..
> 
> What do you guys think?


very nice.


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Got my sleeving done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone, switch fingers with me!
> and a few other cable management changes..
> 
> What do you guys think?


Love the color scheme! Those Sata cables (sleeved) are expensive unless you made them


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> They should be adjustable from 20% to 100% at 12v. You can get a controler for the fans or u can get a speed reducer like the one that comes with the sp120 silent edition to go to 7v from 12v


Thanks, but I had the issue resolved simply by raising the level of the fan above the netted opening by 2mm. I used special screws and bolts, which is what elevated the fan. Once I did that - no more strange noise!!!

I still wonder how else i can improve the looks of my current setup given the tools and wires i have right now. I realize cable sleeving is what makes it look awesome, but there's got to be ways to hide cables better or do something else to get to 8.75 out of 10 or even 9 out of 10 state! I already made a few changes, so I will take a few pics and post them ASAP.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Got my sleeving done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone, switch fingers with me!
> and a few other cable management changes..
> What do you guys think?


10/10
Looks very clean,kudos


----------



## GaMbi2004

Thanks guys








Im very pleased with it myself!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Love the color scheme! Those Sata cables (sleeved) are expensive unless you made them


I made them








I used a somewhat thick heat shrink on them, and hope I wont have to pull them out, any time soon since I THINK the locking clip is blocked by the HS..


----------



## Juliotech

Rate my cables!



Here is the magic:


----------



## mrinfinit3

My "old" PSU died







so haven't had the chance to sleeve & stitch yet...but here's what I've got going on for now:





Also; the "top" GPU is missing it's back-plate as I'm currently using it as a template..just FYI


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Got my sleeving done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone, switch fingers with me!
> and a few other cable management changes..
> 
> What do you guys think?


I hear ya...Last Time I sleeved/stitched everything I was in a hand/wrist brace for 3 months lol (partially tore the tendon between my thumb and wrist)
When I explained "how" it happened to the doc, her only reply was "Why?" lol Guess some people just don't understand


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> My "old" PSU died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so haven't had the chance to sleeve & stitch yet...but here's what I've got going on for now


Gorgeous build man, good job with the tubing looks awesome!








It'll look even better when you get that sleeving done


----------



## MonarchX

[quot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juliotech*
> 
> Rate my cables!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the magic:










8.0 :thumb:just because cables are different colors







! Get some nice sleeved cables and make sure only they can be seen







. Then you'll get a strong 9 or even 9.5/10 if you manage to replace the Noctua fans with blue ones or get black Noctua fans. 10/10 is only meant for WC systems with sleeved cables and a fitting theme







, something I can never achieve with my blue motherboard and red RAM







... Nobody has any advice regarding a theme to pick either


----------



## MonarchX

[quot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juliotech*
> 
> Rate my cables!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the magic:










8.0 :thumb:just because cables are different colors







! Get some nice sleeved cables and make sure only they can be seen







. Then you'll get a strong 9 or even 9.5/10 if you manage to replace the Noctua fans with blue ones or get black Noctua fans. 10/10 is only meant for WC systems with sleeved cables and a fitting theme







, something I can never achieve with my blue motherboard and red RAM... Nobody has any advice regarding a theme to pick either


----------



## mAs81

@Juliotech
8/10 from me too
Very clean considering your PSU is not modular









@MonarchX
You know you can paint the ram heatsinks,right?
Although it might require some careful modding from your part


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, I got one for you guys... It ain't going to be the most pretty, but there's not a lot of room for pretty. I have images of the stages, since otherwise no one will know where the cables are.



Spoiler: In Progress Images


----------



## _REAPER_

Time to redo my Cable management



This was the before I will have the after posted this coming weeking


----------



## MonarchX

I updated my wiring a bit and took better pictures, but to be completely honest I am still not over the hype and excitement of having the first case that lets you hide wires behind the motherboard tray effectively and allowing you to have a very clean wiring job. I am just showing off, even though nowhere near the level of those WC PC's with sleeved cables. Its not something that is aesthetically pleasing to look at yet, but soon, very soon....in a month or so I will have me an awesome WC + sleeved cables + awesome fans to finally have that good looking PC!






I guess it's still 8.5/10, but still a bit better than previous assemble, although I no longer have pictures of it.


----------



## MonarchX

Oh and painting RAM sinks may be a bad idea because it may decrease their thermal capabilities, but I don't know that for a fact. I also suck at painting and I also don't want to lose my warranty on these sticks in case I need a replacement. This is why I am SO concerned about a theme for my PC. Maybe I should get a red backplate for my videocard, and then have half of my fans blue, while the other half is red, and then make all sleeved cables white! It will American Flag theme, so white sleeved cables = white stripes on US flag... no???


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I updated my wiring a bit and took better pictures, but to be completely honest I am still not over the hype and excitement of having the first case that lets you hide wires behind the motherboard tray effectively and allowing you to have a very clean wiring job. I am just showing off, even though nowhere near the level of those WC PC's with sleeved cables. Its not something that is aesthetically pleasing to look at yet, but soon, very soon....in a month or so I will have me an awesome WC + sleeved cables + awesome fans to finally have that good looking PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's still 8.5/10, but still a bit better than previous assemble, although I no longer have pictures of it.


I give you a 9.5, even with non-sleeved cables you did a very nice job of having them not very noticeable.
it looks very clean.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Oh and painting RAM sinks may be a bad idea because it may decrease their thermal capabilities, but I don't know that for a fact. I also suck at painting and I also don't want to lose my warranty on these sticks in case I need a replacement. This is why I am SO concerned about a theme for my PC. Maybe I should get a red backplate for my videocard, and then have half of my fans blue, while the other half is red, and then make all sleeved cables white! It will American Flag theme, so white sleeved cables = white stripes on US flag... no???


WRT to painting things black a THIN coating of black paint will make things more efficient, but you still have to get the heat out of the case. FWIW my heatspreaders are black from the factory, and good airflow in a case matters 100x more than heatsink color.

that said:


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Oh and painting RAM sinks may be a bad idea because it may decrease their thermal capabilities, but I don't know that for a fact. I also suck at painting and I also don't want to lose my warranty on these sticks in case I need a replacement. This is why I am SO concerned about a theme for my PC. Maybe I should get a red backplate for my videocard, and then have half of my fans blue, while the other half is red, and then make all sleeved cables white! It will American Flag theme, so white sleeved cables = white stripes on US flag... no???


we paint the engine blocks of our drag race engines black as black paint pulls the heat out.
also if you use a ceramic type paint on your heat spreaders would work to remove heat.
and as others have said, just have good air flow.


----------



## Nark96

Any ideas on what I can do to improve? Anything, idm?


----------



## mAs81

Maybe some cable combs and also you can take off the ring of the Corsair pump and spray paint it white...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Maybe some cable combs and also you can take off the ring of the Corsair pump and spray paint it white...


Will try and look for some cable combs







but idk about the ring on the H105, it's silver, so painting it white... hmmm Idk if it will make much of a difference







but I'll have a look and see what I can do









Oh and can you think of any other way to hide the pump cable? I've tried everything, was actually thinking of running it under the base plate of the pump but I'm not sure if that's a good idea lol


----------



## mAs81

It makes a difference IMO
I have the H75 but I found the rings out of the H105 and I use the blue one.
It really ads to the whole color theme..
Check out Icemodz and Lutro customs for some quality cable combs..
I'm sorry but I'm on my phone and can't give you links


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> It makes a difference IMO
> I have the H75 but I found the rings out of the H105 and I use the blue one.
> It really ads to the whole color theme..
> Check out Icemodz and Lutro customs for some quality cable combs..
> I'm sorry but I'm on my phone and can't give you links


Ahhh no worries man, I'll have a look though







thanks for the reply!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I updated my wiring a bit and took better pictures, but to be completely honest I am still not over the hype and excitement of having the first case that lets you hide wires behind the motherboard tray effectively and allowing you to have a very clean wiring job. I am just showing off, even though nowhere near the level of those WC PC's with sleeved cables. Its not something that is aesthetically pleasing to look at yet, but soon, very soon....in a month or so I will have me an awesome WC + sleeved cables + awesome fans to finally have that good looking PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's still 8.5/10, but still a bit better than previous assemble, although I no longer have pictures of it.


meh it matters not what others think but you my friend !

my only opinion would be run wires behind the mobo as possible ( under it IE the power/reset hdd leds ect )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Maybe some cable combs and also you can take off the ring of the Corsair pump and spray paint it white...


i personally HATE the cable combs

if your going to do it that route and not let the wires do it on their own, at least do the cable sewing



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Maybe some cable combs and also you can take off the ring of the Corsair pump and spray paint it white...
> 
> 
> 
> Will try and look for some cable combs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but idk about the ring on the H105, it's silver, so painting it white... hmmm Idk if it will make much of a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'll have a look and see what I can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and can you think of any other way to hide the pump cable? I've tried everything, was actually thinking of running it under the base plate of the pump but I'm not sure if that's a good idea lol
Click to expand...

full custom water ?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh it matters not what others think but you my friend !
> 
> my only opinion would be run wires behind the mobo as possible ( under it IE the power/reset hdd leds ect )
> i personally HATE the cable combs
> 
> if your going to do it that route and not let the wires do it on their own, at least do the cable sewing
> 
> 
> 
> full custom water ?


H105







pics are available on the previous page


----------



## Mega Man

you dont relize not everyone uses 10 posts per page, FYI easier to tell post num then page i use 100 posts per page


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you dont relize not everyone uses 10 posts per page, FYI easier to tell post num then page i use 100 posts per page


100 post per page FTW. Never going back


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you dont relize not everyone uses 10 posts per page, FYI easier to tell post num then page i use 100 posts per page


What are you talking about lol?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> What are you talking about lol?


You can set in your preferences how many posts you want to display per page in a thread. This means less clicky clicky though pages when reading but of course you're loading data per page.

I keep it as 10 on PC and have it as 30 on mobile.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You can set in your preferences how many posts you want to display per page in a thread. This means less clicky clicky though pages when reading but of course you're loading data per page.
> 
> I keep it as 10 on PC and have it as 30 on mobile.


Ahhhh I see, thanks for clarifying


----------



## _REAPER_

Note done with my cable management yet have to redo it but here is the preview.


----------



## mAs81

Well,considering the amount of hardware you have, it's a solid 9/10 atm


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Well,considering the amount of hardware you have, it's a solid 9/10 atm


Thanks I am going to redo the GPU cables in a few days just needed to get some other life things handled.


----------



## GringoKillah1

Waiting for your critics

__
https://flic.kr/p/p61bFw


__
https://flic.kr/p/p66Hsb


----------



## _REAPER_

not much to say other than wow. 10/10


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> not much to say other than wow. 10/10


Great start for me, thanks you


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GringoKillah1*
> 
> Waiting for your critics
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p61bFw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p66Hsb


What you used to paint the motherboard heatsink?


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> What you used to paint the motherboard heatsink?


Rabeco marker for graffiti writers


----------



## mAs81

@Gringokillah1
Solid 10









Nice sleeving and tubing


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> @Gringokillah1
> Solid 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sleeving and tubing


Thank you sir :3


----------



## sakae48

awesome/10 for you, ******!


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> awesome/10 for you, ******!


Thank you


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GringoKillah1*
> 
> Waiting for your critics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p61bFw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p66Hsb


SUPER clean. I give a 10 on this too. Really nice work.

I also like the Reaper computer too. 9-9.5/10 as well. Cable tidy up would take it to 10.


----------



## qndrm

Looks much better after redoing and removing the heatshrink


----------



## mAs81

I like the color scheme very much , kudos


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GringoKillah1*
> 
> Waiting for your critics
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p61bFw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p66Hsb


That's a nice build there, definitely a lot better than mine.









The only thing that bothers me is the fact that the cables are a bit messy, maybe you can use combs or stitch them? Apart from that though, I can't see anything wrong.

Oh, and the pictures aren't 100% level. I just had to point that out.


----------



## Mega Man

i dislike combs let the wires fall where they may looks so much prettier or sew them if done right you cant see them

edited


----------



## .theMetal

Broke out the wife's fancy camera. I still need tons of practice with the thing, it has more settings than a space station. The lighting was pretty good, in the kid's room.


----------



## mAs81

Very clean and cool for that case size factor
10/10 from me


----------



## caliking420

very messy i know.. still need to go back and finish my cable management, i just wanted to get it it up and running asap.

actually have done some since this picture but its late i don't feel like taking some more picutres


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Last but not least my new fav toy i added, the fan controller..


----------



## KyleMart06

Clean from what I can see. First thought was holy fans batman!! lol

I would give an 8/10. The back of the hard drive area could be cleaned up a bit more. It is also hard to see with the graininess of the picture. Overall, good work!


----------



## Obnoxious

Hey all!

First time posting pictures of my system anywhere, please let me know what you think of it. I also apologise for the poor quality images, I don't know why they turned out this way; I used my iPhone 4S (8MP/1.4u) which usually turns out sharp.

I also have a fully wired PSU/Non-Modular, and did not sleeve the cables. The specifications of the system are:

Case: Corsair Carbide SPEC-01
PSU: XFX Pro 550W Core 80+ Bronze
Motherboard: ASUS P8H61-M LE
CPU: Intel i7-3770
RAM: Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1333MHz
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD
HDD: 500GB (may consider a SSD for my next upgrade, not anytime soon however; perhaps after I finish university)

The total above cost me £330 (GBP) to build; I spent a lot of effort and time in waiting/searching for deals to pop up, I suppose it has paid off. My GPU easily powers my 1280x1024 resolution for gaming, which I do rarely. Please let me know how my cable management went.














Even though it may not look it, I did pull, tighten and zip-tie everything. The PSU cover I made with some cardboard I had laying around, I then wrapped it in Matt Black (ordered from eBay for £0.99); I didn't have any other materials or a workshop.

Thank you again!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obnoxious*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> First time posting pictures of my system anywhere, please let me know what you think of it. I also apologise for the poor quality images, I don't know why they turned out this way; I used my iPhone 4S (8MP/1.4u) which usually turns out sharp.
> 
> I also have a fully wired PSU/Non-Modular, and did not sleeve the cables. The specifications of the system are:
> 
> Case: Corsair Carbide SPEC-01
> PSU: XFX Pro 550W Core 80+ Bronze
> Motherboard: ASUS P8H61-M LE
> CPU: Intel i7-3770
> RAM: Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1333MHz
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD
> HDD: 500GB (may consider a SSD for my next upgrade, not anytime soon however; perhaps after I finish university)
> 
> The total above cost me £330 (GBP) to build; I spent a lot of effort and time in waiting/searching for deals to pop up, I suppose it has paid off. My GPU easily powers my 1280x1024 resolution for gaming, which I do rarely. Please let me know how my cable management went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it may not look it, I did pull, tighten and zip-tie everything. The PSU cover I made with some cardboard I had laying around, I then wrapped it in Matt Black (ordered from eBay for £0.99); I didn't have any other materials or a workshop.
> 
> Thank you again!


very clean for having a non-mod psu.
I give it a 8 out of 10 due to I think you could do a better job on the cover you made for the psu cables.
you have a good idea on that cover just needs to be made better.
I'm going to make one out of thin sheet metal and bend it then paint it.

edit: one other thing, get a nice cpu cooler (Noctua) yes I'm a Noctua fanboy.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obnoxious*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> First time posting pictures of my system anywhere, please let me know what you think of it. *I also apologise for the poor quality images, I don't know why they turned out this way; I used my iPhone 4S (8MP/1.4u) which usually turns out sharp.*
> 
> I also have a fully wired PSU/Non-Modular, and did not sleeve the cables. The specifications of the system are:
> 
> Case: Corsair Carbide SPEC-01
> PSU: XFX Pro 550W Core 80+ Bronze
> Motherboard: ASUS P8H61-M LE
> CPU: Intel i7-3770
> RAM: Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1333MHz
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD
> HDD: 500GB (may consider a SSD for my next upgrade, not anytime soon however; perhaps after I finish university)
> 
> The total above cost me £330 (GBP) to build; I spent a lot of effort and time in waiting/searching for deals to pop up, I suppose it has paid off. My GPU easily powers my 1280x1024 resolution for gaming, which I do rarely. Please let me know how my cable management went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Even though it may not look it, I did pull, tighten and zip-tie everything. The PSU cover I made with some cardboard I had laying around, I then wrapped it in Matt Black (ordered from eBay for £0.99); I didn't have any other materials or a workshop.
> 
> Thank you again!


I know this is off topic, but cellphone cameras aren't the best quality, especially in less than ideal light (due to the manufacturers jamming too many pixels into a too small sensor). That's why a DSLR gives cleaner and sharper images, and better contrast, etc (you can fit several cellphone sensors in even an entry-level DSLR sensor). To make the best of what you have, use a large light source (a window (not in direct sunlight though), or even your monitor with a white background). Also avoid tungsten/incandescent lights.

EDIT: The lack of sharpness is probably mild camera shake, due to the camera having to lower shutter speed to comensate for the poor lighting.


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, got another one done.


----------



## ShadoX

So just finishing up my first jump into the Acrylic Hardline watercooling scene (Currently leak testing), doesn't look terrible, next time will be better thought







.

Just playing around with the cables, thoughts?



ps, i havn't finished putting it all together, front and sizes are all off, fan and light controller wires hanging, mainly questioning the power wiring.

cheers


----------



## _REAPER_

Finished up the cables management on my PC let me know what you guys think


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obnoxious*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> First time posting pictures of my system anywhere, please let me know what you think of it. I also apologise for the poor quality images, I don't know why they turned out this way; I used my iPhone 4S (8MP/1.4u) which usually turns out sharp.
> 
> I also have a fully wired PSU/Non-Modular, and did not sleeve the cables. The specifications of the system are:
> 
> Case: Corsair Carbide SPEC-01
> PSU: XFX Pro 550W Core 80+ Bronze
> Motherboard: ASUS P8H61-M LE
> CPU: Intel i7-3770
> RAM: Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1333MHz
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD
> HDD: 500GB (may consider a SSD for my next upgrade, not anytime soon however; perhaps after I finish university)
> 
> The total above cost me £330 (GBP) to build; I spent a lot of effort and time in waiting/searching for deals to pop up, I suppose it has paid off. My GPU easily powers my 1280x1024 resolution for gaming, which I do rarely. Please let me know how my cable management went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it may not look it, I did pull, tighten and zip-tie everything. The PSU cover I made with some cardboard I had laying around, I then wrapped it in Matt Black (ordered from eBay for £0.99); I didn't have any other materials or a workshop.
> 
> Thank you again!


Looks great! psu cover could be better (but I am rating wiring) 9/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, got another one done.


The money side looks super clean! 9.5/10 because I think the sata cables would look a little nicer it they went straight/parallel out into the grommet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadoX*
> 
> So just finishing up my first jump into the Acrylic Hardline watercooling scene (Currently leak testing), doesn't look terrible, next time will be better thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just playing around with the cables, thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ps, i havn't finished putting it all together, front and sizes are all off, fan and light controller wires hanging, mainly questioning the power wiring.
> 
> cheers


Looks great so far! no rating because your not done, but an excellent start! Why are there still fans on your graphic cards? looks like full cover blocks?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Finished up the cables management on my PC let me know what you guys think


That's a powerhouse of a pc! looks very nice. clean build but something about the power cables going to the gpus are just not doing it for maybe some zip ties?


----------



## ShadoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Looks great so far! no rating because your not done, but an excellent start! Why are there still fans on your graphic cards? looks like full cover blocks?


Actually the opposite! they're both running universal waterblocks (one Swiftech MCW80, one MCW82),
Fans left on as the bottom half of the cooler is still on (which covers everything on the board as a big heatsink/fans apart of that plate) - save pulling it off and adding stand alone ramsinks/etc to everything.

After browsing around i might try a few different routes, maybe cable tie them together into a single long run or something might look better? Open to any suggestions









ps, wish this case had a little more backside width, just don't have enough room back there, can't get it clean looking either







- might be easier when i buy my self a new modular PSU


----------



## ShadoX

Ok so final product - Went with a slightly different route on the cabling.





And a rear shot, bout as good as i can get with this PSU, length of cables and the room back there (just not enough to bundle it into a loom, side won't fit on







)


Judge away, definitely better than my last attempt, can only wonder how much easier cabling would be if i weren't using 5 year old hardware







One of these days i'll move up to from the Qs to the I's


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadoX*
> 
> Ok so final product - Went with a slightly different route on the cabling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a rear shot, bout as good as i can get with this PSU, length of cables and the room back there (just not enough to bundle it into a loom, side won't fit on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Judge away, definitely better than my last attempt, can only wonder how much easier cabling would be if i weren't using 5 year old hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days i'll move up to from the Qs to the I's


looks good I give it a 10. as for the back, I have a mid-tower case and the cables in the back of mine are a mess. I won't even take pics of it back there.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have a mid-tower case and the cables in the back of mine are a mess. I won't even take pics of it back there.


Well it looks clean enough , though it would look cleaner if the 5,25 optical drivers were closer to each other,at least cable-wise..8,5/10








I'm using sleeved extensions for my PSU cables and you can imagine what is going on behind the m/b!!

I finally took some pics of my case and new cable management..
I took out the HDD cage and used a BYTECC 5,25 bracket to mount my HDD and a slim optical drive..





Used more cable combs plus velcro cable ties to tidy things up






I like how it looks,plus the airflow is so much better now than it was before..
Rate away!


----------



## _REAPER_

I would change up the cables on the top but that is just me other than that I would give it a 9/10


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would change up the cables on the top but that is just me other than that I would give it a 9/10


Thanks for your input









How would you change them?..There are many cables in that bundle lol..
To be more precise :
there are 6 X 3pin sleeved extensions plus power cable for the fans & fan controller ,
One sleeved extension molex to sata which leads to a sata power to mini sata for the slim optical drive ,
and another sleeved molex to sata power for the HDD plus the sata data cables for them both..







... I know lol
Here's what it kind of looks like :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I just put them close together and tightened them with cable ties..
I guess having the sata angled side on the motherboard instead of the HDD would make it a little easier to handle..
I will do that when I get the chance..


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would change up the cables on the top but that is just me other than that I would give it a 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you change them?..There are many cables in that bundle lol..
> To be more precise :
> there are 6 X 3pin sleeved extensions plus power cable for the fans & fan controller ,
> One sleeved extension molex to sata which leads to a sata power to mini sata for the slim optical drive ,
> and another sleeved molex to sata power for the HDD plus the sata data cables for them both..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know lol
> Here's what it kind of looks like :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put them close together and tightened them with cable ties..
> I guess having the sata angled side on the motherboard instead of the HDD would make it a little easier to handle..
> I will do that when I get the chance..
Click to expand...

I used a dremmel and cut out a route for the cables


----------



## DMT94

Updated again...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Updated again...


Looking good 10/10


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Updated again...


You posted this on Kitguru page on Facebook right?







yeah mine got shared too:



haha







Btw very nice build man, everything is very colour coordinated


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You posted this on Kitguru page on Facebook right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah mine got shared too:
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw very nice build man, everything is very colour coordinated


Yeah I did haha







I don't think I've seen yours before but I like it a lot, always wanted to do a black and white build


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Yeah I did haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen yours before but I like it a lot, always wanted to do a black and white build


Look at their page, in their albums it's there somewhere. In fact just found the link here ya go:









Oh and thanks







yeah black and white colour scheme/theme looks gorgeous, I was getting tired of seeing mostly Red+ Black builds, it's just too common now and it's getting boring, so I thought I'd stand out from the crowd and went with a black+white colour scheme


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Look at their page, in their albums it's there somewhere. In fact just found the link here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah black and white colour scheme/theme looks gorgeous, I was getting tired of seeing mostly Red+ Black builds, it's just too common now and it's getting boring, so I thought I'd stand out from the crowd and went with a black+white colour scheme


Yeah red and black on all the "gaming" stuff is getting really boring and repetitive, I only went with blue because it's my favorite colour haha, I'm trying to get my brother to build a yellow, green or orange build as something more unique


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Yeah red and black on all the "gaming" stuff is getting really boring and repetitive, I only went with blue because it's my favorite colour haha, I'm trying to get my brother to build a yellow, green or orange build as something more unique


Yep







and go for it man!


----------



## jthm4goth




----------



## mAs81

I really like the colors









Are they extensions?


----------



## jthm4goth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I really like the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they extensions?


Yes they are. I like them to a color combo not seen much


----------



## jlhawn

update, I took the advice of mAs81 on my 2 optical drives but instead of moving them closer together I removed the large top Blu-ray and am just keeping the smaller dvd burner as I have an external Blu-ray connected in a rear motherboard usb 3.0 port.
please don't look at my 2 ssd's as I don't have the hardware to mount them yet so they are just sitting in the drive cage until my mounting hardware shows up.

edit: my ssd rack came in so now my drives are mounted correctly.
also see my graphics card adjustable support I made for $3.24 with tax.
noticed my gpu sagging and if I lifted the corner up I could see it go into the pci-e slot a little, I made a thread under graphics cards / general showing it close up and posted instructions and parts used if anyone wants to make one for their gpu.


----------



## mAs81

Looks very clean









The only thing I would change is the same thing that I have to do in my optical drive too,meaning reseating the sata wire so the straight one is in the drive and the angled one is in the m/b..

That way it won't bend and it'll be easier to manage with the other cables..

Other than that it really looks great,don't mind the ssds, you could always hide them behind the m/b tray,if you have room(I don't) or use double sided tape or Velcro, should the said brackets you ordered don't fit your needs









9+/10


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Looks very clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I would change is the same thing that I have to do in my optical drive too,meaning reseating the sata wire so the straight one is in the drive and the angled one is in the m/b..
> 
> That way it won't bend and it'll be easier to manage with the other cables..
> 
> Other than that it really looks great,don't mind the ssds, you could always hide them behind the m/b tray,if you have room(I don't) or use double sided tape or Velcro, should the said brackets you ordered don't fit your needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9+/10


thank you.
my motherboard will only take straight end sata cables, I think they make them with straight connectors on both ends.
I have the Rosewill ssd bracket that holds 2 ssd's on the way from new egg, it will allow me to put both in the hdd rack so that ones not sitting on top of the rack as it is now.


----------



## jlhawn

I did a edit to my 3rd post up from this one if anyone wants to look. I posted a new pic with my new ssd mount so their not just hanging on with double sided tape.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> update, I took the advice of mAs81 on my 2 optical drives but instead of moving them closer together I removed the large top Blu-ray and am just keeping the smaller dvd burner as I have an external Blu-ray connected in a rear motherboard usb 3.0 port.
> please don't look at my 2 ssd's as I don't have the hardware to mount them yet so they are just sitting in the drive cage until my mounting hardware shows up.
> 
> edit: my ssd rack came in so now my drives are mounted correctly.
> also see my graphics card adjustable support I made for $3.24 with tax.
> noticed my gpu sagging and if I lifted the corner up I could see it go into the pci-e slot a little, I made a thread under graphics cards / general showing it close up and posted instructions and parts used if anyone wants to make one for their gpu.


BERRRR it's me Skyda haha! small world ehhhhhhh


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> BERRRR it's me Skyda haha! small world ehhhhhhh


I like your avatar.
I was just over on nvidia reading all the crap going on last 6 hours.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I like your avatar.
> I was just over on nvidia reading all the crap going on last 6 hours.


LMAO! haha thanks man, I like yours too









Seems like Sora's cooled off a bit, he's been awfully nice to me lately.. strange.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> LMAO! haha thanks man, I like yours too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Sora's cooled off a bit, he's been awfully nice to me lately.. strange.


maybe he got a girlfriend


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> maybe he got a girlfriend


ROFL







maybe man, maybeeee....









Is that your car btw? looks awesome!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe man, maybeeee....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your car btw? looks awesome!


yes thats my car, you can see more of it in my profile.
built it myself. aluminum Ford 302 engine, 11.92 @ 117mph 1/4mile


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes thats my car, you can see more of it in my profile.
> built it myself. aluminum Ford 302 engine, 11.92 @ 117mph 1/4mile


Daaaaamn!







it looks really good man, American muscle


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Daaaaamn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks really good man, American muscle


thank you


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you


No worries!







cya on the NVIDIA forum


----------



## vilius572

What do you think guys?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> What do you think guys?


very nice.
I give it a perfect score of 10


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> very nice.
> I give it a perfect score of 10


thank you


----------



## roguetrip

Here we go, I use a Rosewell Challenger USB3 case and love it. only paid $20 for it.

Last night I decided to paint the CM 212 Evo HSF and just got it installed again and can see a wire sticking out from under the fan to fix. Also got a new 8-pin PCI-E cable enroute.



For fun I'll leave you with last weeks mod


----------



## Himo5

8/10. Nice use of the coinciding edges of motherboard and backplate aperture to get the 8Pin line in. How much of a squeeze was it to get the Sata Data line under the DVD drive? PIty the the PSU Cover isn't straight. I'm also glad someone else mixes up the way those 5.25 bay clamps are supposed to be fitted.


----------



## roguetrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> 8/10. Nice use of the coinciding edges of motherboard and backplate aperture to get the 8Pin line in. How much of a squeeze was it to get the Sata Data line under the DVD drive? PIty the the PSU Cover isn't straight. I'm also glad someone else mixes up the way those 5.25 bay clamps are supposed to be fitted.


Thanks. Trying to make use off all this luxurious space the case gives, as long as you don't look under that PSU cover! lol.

It was my first time bending and cutting plexiglass to be used as the PSU cover. Originally it was set to be clear and paint the under side black. Had it painted and it looked great but went to cut some notches in the side for the HDD support rail and made a huge crack teaching me not to use sidecutters on plexi ever again. What you see there is that same plexi with a wrap over it now. I'll probably get around to making a new one some day but not the top of my list. That wrap is just a roll of chalkboard for kids rooms from Micheal's and was like $3~4 bucks and love the stuff as it used on some fan labels and the front IO cover.

As for the DVD sata cable it just bends upwards and back to the back-plane and zipped tied down on the backside of the back-plane until it meets its sata cable brethren.

You can see other little mishaps here and there with the system, especially if you look in my photo album. Like the scratched paint on the DVD drive as well. I think that needs fixed next. Also as I said I have the PCI-E extension (orange) coming to install by the end of the week.

What I really want to do is get some pics of my retro rig and get you guys to help get me some ideas on cable management. Its a P3 1400MHz Taulatin/ 512MB SDRam/ 3Dfx Voodoo 4 AGP rig themed Black with red and purple lighting like transformers. Painted the floppy drive black with purple led and same with DVD burner + more.


----------



## dwoww

Decided to sleeve some of my cables, and make a backplate for the ssd.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Love the color scheme! Those Sata cables (sleeved) are expensive unless you made them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwoww*
> 
> Decided to sleeve some of my cables, and make a backplate for the ssd.


8/10 from me: Looks nice and clean, but still room for improvements


----------



## gtz




----------



## Alex132

Please ignore the cloth, it's to stop the LED shining in my face.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*


7/10

Two things that could massively improve the look would be:

Sleeved cables
Black SATA cable
Also it's too much carbon fibre for my liking


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dislike combs let the wires fall where they may looks so much prettier or sew them if done right you cant see them
> 
> edited


combs can have their place but yes I agree you can group cables and route them but let them be.


----------



## Mega Man

i must respectfully disagree with you


----------



## Phantatsy

I am a fan of cable combs AND stitching. Mostly when you can't see them, though.


----------



## jthm4goth




----------



## Phantatsy

^ Looks great. 10/10.

LC Teleios?


----------



## jthm4goth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> ^ Looks great. 10/10.
> 
> LC Teleios?


Yep thats the color the customer wanted and I don't have my sleeve in stock yet.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthm4goth*
> 
> Yep thats the color the customer wanted and I don't have my sleeve in stock yet.


Wish I had customers..









I use Teleios myself and actually have both those colors, too.


----------



## jthm4goth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Wish I had customers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Teleios myself and actually have both those colors, too.


Well I am just getting started and ill use whatever the customer wants. I am working on getting my own supply with some custom colors for my store.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i must respectfully disagree with you


lol you disagree that I agree with you?


----------



## Mega Man

nope " that combs have their place "


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Most recent pic, though there have been a few changes since, mainly replacing that white 6-pin PCIe cable with a black one. Picked up the white to use until I found another black one in stock. Other than that, it's looked about the same since I took out my loop and just shoved an H80 in there instead. Want to get another loop going though, but a second 290x and monitor comes first.



Excuse the mess, was in the middle of moving when the pic was taken. All fans are hooked to motherboard headers, if I can recall correctly. 2 HDD's and an optical drive...I have a suede "false floor" to hide the cable bunch exiting the PSU, but I have to dig it out from the packing boxes. So just rate as is and I will repost sometime with the updates. Every cable is a Bitfenix Alchemy in black. Removed all LED strips I had in there. And by the way...the white extension is not plugged into anything in the pic, it's just hanging there waiting to be replaced...


----------



## Nark96

Most recent pics, didn't take any pictures after I got the HUE installed


----------



## emilitoo997

What do you think guys?

I'm waiting for the graphics card and EPS white sleeving


----------



## KyleMart06

Holy fans batman.









I give you a 10 on this. I do not know what you could improve on.


----------



## Nark96

So no rates on mine? :/


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> So no rates on mine? :/


I'm one post before you...me first


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Most recent pics, didn't take any pictures after I got the HUE installed


10 out of 10


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 10 out of 10


Cheers dude
















you haven't been on the NVIDIA forums for a while hehe


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Most recent pic, though there have been a few changes since, mainly replacing that white 6-pin PCIe cable with a black one. Picked up the white to use until I found another black one in stock. Other than that, it's looked about the same since I took out my loop and just shoved an H80 in there instead. Want to get another loop going though, but a second 290x and monitor comes first.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess, was in the middle of moving when the pic was taken. All fans are hooked to motherboard headers, if I can recall correctly. 2 HDD's and an optical drive...I have a suede "false floor" to hide the cable bunch exiting the PSU, but I have to dig it out from the packing boxes. So just rate as is and I will repost sometime with the updates. Every cable is a Bitfenix Alchemy in black. Removed all LED strips I had in there. And by the way...the white extension is not plugged into anything in the pic, it's just hanging there waiting to be replaced...


9 out of 10


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'm one post before you...me first


lol, I just saw yours, very clean. I like the whole black colour scheme too









Although, that one white sleeved cable at the bottom ruins it for me. So a 9/10


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 9 out of 10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> lol, I just saw yours, very clean. I like the whole black colour scheme too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, that one white sleeved cable at the bottom ruins it for me. So a 9/10


Yeah, I mentioned that in the post, it bothered the hell out of me too, I only picked it up as a temp until more black where in stock. All black now to my 290x, no more white lol I will post some updated pics when I get around to it, but thanks for the kind ratings guys







I tried to get some light in there to let it all show for criticism, the cables virtually disappear in normal lighting, and are basically invisible once the side panel goes on


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Cheers dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you haven't been on the NVIDIA forums for a while hehe


good morning (in the U.S. anyway) been on other threads the last 2 days but not many post.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, I mentioned that in the post, it bothered the hell out of me too, I only picked it up as a temp until more black where in stock. All black now to my 290x, no more white lol I will post some updated pics when I get around to it, but thanks for the kind ratings guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get some light in there to let it all show for criticism, the cables virtually disappear in normal lighting, and are basically invisible once the side panel goes on


Fair enough haha







and yeah post an updated pic once you replace that one white odd cable







The maybe... just maybe I'll give ya a 10


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> good morning (in the U.S. anyway) been on other threads the last 2 days but not many post.


It's almost 20 past 2 in the afternoon in the UK haha, so good afternoon from the UK







and ahhhh I see well looking forward to seeing you there, just to annoy Sora a little








Although lately like I mentioned a few weeks ago, he's being nice to me... maybe he got a girlfriend rofl


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Fair enough haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah post an updated pic once you replace that one white odd cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maybe... just maybe I'll give ya a 10


It's been awhile since I posted in here, so I am quite happy with my 9/10, but will certainly be hunting for that 10/10 next time I am back here







I was hesitant to rate you guys because I have been "out of the loop" for awhile, but it looks like I still know what's up from time to time


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> It's almost 20 past 2 in the afternoon in the UK haha, so good afternoon from the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ahhhh I see well looking forward to seeing you there, just to annoy Sora a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although lately like I mentioned a few weeks ago, he's being nice to me... maybe he got a girlfriend rofl


7:20am here.
sora needs his


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted in here, so I am quite happy with my 9/10, but will certainly be hunting for that 10/10 next time I am back here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hesitant to rate you guys because I have been "out of the loop" for awhile, but it looks like I still know what's up from time to time


No worries at all! looking forward to seeing some updated pictures- the more pictures on here the better


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted in here, so I am quite happy with my 9/10, but will certainly be hunting for that 10/10 next time I am back here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hesitant to rate you guys because I have been "out of the loop" for awhile, but it looks like I still know what's up from time to time


I only get an 8 from others on here.
I think it's cause they can't get past the Noctua fans.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 7:20am here.
> sora needs his


Wowserssssssssssssss literally- see what I did there hehe







You're up early








and yeah he does definitely. I don't get the guy, like sometimes he actually posts some useful information and helps others. But the majority of the time he just







's the thread with a load of bs lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I only get an 8 from others on here.
> I think it's cause they can't get past the Noctua fans.


Yeah I'm not too fond of the Noctua fans, but they have some serious airflow which is nice if you don't have a windowed panel. The colour just really puts me off







But dat GTX 970 Gaming G1 Windforce GPU- looks pretty damn sexy hehe


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I only get an 8 from others on here.
> I think it's cause they can't get past the Noctua fans.


Can't see much to improve on, maybe cable combs and tighten up the runs a hair, so I would give 9.7/10 cause I wouldn't bother, and the Noctua are a love or hate kind of thing...how can someone fault your cables because they don't like the noctua brown is beyond me, but things have come along way since this thread was created I guess...so who knows, I have seen bad rating because the person rating didn't like the colour choices of sleeving, or similar scenarios...I would be proud of the work done, cabling sucks lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Wowserssssssssssssss literally- see what I did there hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're up early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah he does definitely. I don't get the guy, like sometimes he actually posts some useful information and helps others. But the majority of the time he just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's the thread with a load of bs lol
> Yeah I'm not too fond of the Noctua fans, but they have some serious airflow which is nice if you don't have a windowed panel. The colour just really puts me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But dat GTX 970 Gaming G1 Windforce GPU- looks pretty damn sexy hehe


I have a smoked acrylic window so I can see those sexy Noctuas, their the color only a mother could love.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Can't see much to improve on, maybe cable combs and tighten up the runs a hair, so I would give 9.7/10 cause I wouldn't bother, and the Noctua are a love or hate kind of thing...how can someone fault your cables because they don't like the noctua brown is beyond me, but things have come along way since this thread was created I guess...so who knows, I have seen bad rating because the person rating didn't like the colour choices of sleeving, or similar scenarios...I would be proud of the work done, cabling sucks lol


agreed the focus should be on cables only but the Noctuas are kind of a shock if you have never seen them before.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have a smoked acrylic window so I can see those sexy Noctuas, their the color only a mother could love.


Like I said bro, colour is just taste, if you like it great! who cares what I or others think, it's just personal choice of colour/preference







enjoy your build and how it looks! If you're happy that's all that matters


----------



## emilitoo997

Just received the sleeving wires today!

To me it looks perfect



























Epic photos hahaha


----------



## Archer206

Looks great!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emilitoo997*
> 
> Just received the sleeving wires today!
> 
> To me it looks perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic photos hahaha


It's a really clean build , maybe you could show off your new cables a bit more..
But that massive cooler steals the show , I guess ..

9/10


----------



## emilitoo997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Epic photos It's a really clean build , maybe you could show off your new cables a bit more..
> But that massive cooler steals the show , I guess ..
> 
> 9/10


Totally agree with you, it would looks better with a water system, but I prefer not to mix liquids and electronic pieces hahaha


----------



## jameschisholm

bit of white ambient lighting along the bottom would really set it off, windowed case?


----------



## emilitoo997

Yes, it's windowed









I have white LEDs also near the front fans.



















I have take some better photos but I'm at the car right now hahaha


----------



## inlandchris

Nice case and game, grid2?
What is the brand of the steering wheel and do you like it?


----------



## emilitoo997

The game is Project CARS









The steering wheel is the Xbox 360 Thruhtmaster (don't know how to write it xD) Ferrari F458 Italia.

It works also in PC but I don't like it because it acts like a Xbox 360 controller and that makes it more difficult to configure








For example, it has a very big deadzone and it's very uncomfortable while you're playing









I'm sorry for my English from last grade in Spain, I hope it's enough! Hahaha


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emilitoo997*
> 
> The game is Project CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steering wheel is the Xbox 360 Thruhtmaster (don't know how to write it xD) Ferrari F458 Italia.
> 
> It works also in PC but I don't like it because it acts like a Xbox 360 controller and that makes it more difficult to configure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, it has a very big deadzone and it's very uncomfortable while you're playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for my English from last grade in Spain, I hope it's enough! Hahaha


Its cool, I live in Thailand (retired) and very easy-going with language.
I do Grid2 but using Logiteck wireless controllers configured like xbox, dont like it, very hard to steer.
What would you recommend for a good usb (wired) steering wheel?
Nice case!


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Its cool, I live in Thailand (retired) and very easy-going with language.
> I do Grid2 but using Logiteck wireless controllers configured like xbox, dont like it, very hard to steer.
> What would you recommend for a good usb (wired) steering wheel?
> Nice case!


Hi I would recommend the Logitech G27 for sure, awesome wheel , I personally am fussy and it gets me some of the best times in the world I have 1 world record and about 25 records on a German site ,so good enough at a high level.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inlandchris*
> 
> Its cool, I live in Thailand (retired) and very easy-going with language.
> I do Grid2 but using Logiteck wireless controllers configured like xbox, dont like it, very hard to steer.
> What would you recommend for a good usb (wired) steering wheel?
> Nice case!


I have not raced online for about a year now , because of other commitments , and also because my current PC has held me back , so I will be very keen to race again , when I finally get my new PC built , will be a month before I get my R9 290 , and SSD's and PSU shortly after that.
I have not driven Grid2 Asseto Corsa or Project cars yet , as I need my new PC ,so I dont know if the G27 will solve your problem with dead zone, or if it is the game itself , as some game developers dont have things sorted with realisim and real physics , but from what I read and hear Grid 2 is good ,I hope ? and the more realistic the better i recon !

I'm also watching this thread because latter I will be making my own cables for sure to finish my build off .


----------



## Mega Man

now that i am back ill post my not finished s3 ( need to get my res custom built )

before you mention combs i will tell you there is not enough room.

i was going to sew them, still may but again no room and at the bottom there will be a giant mess.

was alotta fun making them myself though [email protected]

in front is going a monsta 240 up top a ut60 240 the sata cable will also be removed was using it for testing
the other thing you can not see as it is not in there is over the ram ( i mean directly over it ) and in front of the GPU is going a EK DDCx2/PWM and the heatsinks for the pumps ( will be going directly from discharge of pumps to CPU block intake ) !


----------



## inlandchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> I have not raced online for about a year now , because of other commitments , and also because my current PC has held me back , so I will be very keen to race again , when I finally get my new PC built , will be a month before I get my R9 290 , and SSD's and PSU shortly after that.
> I have not driven Grid2 Asseto Corsa or Project cars yet , as I need my new PC ,so I dont know if the G27 will solve your problem with dead zone, or if it is the game itself , as some game developers dont have things sorted with realisim and real physics , but from what I read and hear Grid 2 is good ,I hope ? and the more realistic the better i recon !
> 
> I'm also watching this thread because latter I will be making my own cables for sure to finish my build off .


I have not had time to research the G27 but its got to be better than a handheld gamepad, will see.
Yes, I did some sleeving for the first time and its not hard. lutr0 has a video on how to do it, just need a heat gun for the shrinkable tubing at the ends or even try a hair dryer if its hot enough. i took some time off but have to make some power cables with the 4 pin molex and I bought some Lutr0 pwr wire so it fits better in the paracord sleeving. I am experimenting with having 4 other HDD (10 TB) with my SSD as a boot but boot times are 7 seconds slower so I will remove some drives to see which one is slowing me down.....work in progress
Will have pictures soon
Take care


----------



## Chargeit




----------



## jthm4goth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*


That does not look fun


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*


That is definitely a 10/10 right there!!
I cant even begin to imagine how much time you have put into that kind of cable management!! absolutely stunning!
Did you use some sort of vanishing dye to make the cables more or less invisible?


----------



## Chargeit

I'm a master of my craft.


----------



## abirli

Hey guys just sleeved my power cable, do you think there's a market for this?


----------



## KyleMart06

Would be interested to see it a bit more zoomed out. The focus is a bit off and can't quite tell all the detail.

I think it would be a mixed market. If someone is trying to have a total finished look, they might buy. The larger market is the inside which would be looked at more often.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Would be interested to see it a bit more zoomed out. The focus is a bit off and can't quite tell all the detail.
> 
> I think it would be a mixed market. If someone is trying to have a total finished look, they might buy. The larger market is the inside which would be looked at more often.


Oh I agree this like the final piece to add if you've got everything else done!


----------



## KyleMart06

I do think that looks sharp! This last pic is much better. You never know. Can always test bed it for sales and see where the cookie crumbles.

I see you are in Hershey, PA? I live outside of Lititz and work in the Mount Joy area. Small world.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I do think that looks sharp! This last pic is much better. You never know. Can always test bed it for sales and see where the cookie crumbles.
> 
> I see you are in Hershey, PA? I live outside of Lititz and work in the Mount Joy area. Small world.


Thanks yeah the first few pics were focusing on the sleeveing.

And that is a small world! I live in marietta but just moved from mount joy actually!

You'll have to come to the next LAN party, we just had one for Halloween


----------



## KyleMart06

What did you play? I have actually not been to a LAN party in a LOOOONG time. That would be fun to do sometime.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> What did you play? I have actually not been to a LAN party in a LOOOONG time. That would be fun to do sometime.


This was the last one for the year but there were several and there's a 250 man one in March. All sorts of games and contests, lot of minecraft, load out, csgo, etc


----------



## KyleMart06

Ha, nice. Well I don't want to clog this thread with these details. Might have to check this out at some point.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Definitely no market in Europe since we do not use that kind of wall sockets







but indeed it looks sharp! or though Im no big fan of transparent plugs since im an electrician and I know there is only boooooring parts behind the plug walls..









Great job though! I might sleeve my power cable as well!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Definitely no market in Europe since we do not use that kind of wall sockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but indeed it looks sharp! or though Im no big fan of transparent plugs since im an electrician and I know there is only boooooring parts behind the plug walls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job though! I might sleeve my power cable as well!


Thank you and yeah the plug don't work so well over seas! I know they make red and blue but they're translucent and then a black which is solid


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Hey guys just sleeved my power cable, do you think there's a market for this?


not really, this is not new, ( not trying to be rude, just honest ) and has been done on several other forums ( OLD entries )

one such example from 2010

http://www.overclock.net/t/871183/guide-how-to-sleeve-a-psu-power-cord/0_100

not saying they wont sell but most i think will not buy them imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Definitely no market in Europe since we do not use that kind of wall sockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but indeed it looks sharp! or though Im no big fan of transparent plugs since im an electrician and I know there is only boooooring parts behind the plug walls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job though! I might sleeve my power cable as well!


this is just ONE example but they sell them in others as well

http://www.vhaudio.com/connectors-ac.html


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really, this is not new, ( not trying to be rude, just honest ) and has been done on several other forums ( OLD entries )
> 
> one such example from 2010
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/871183/guide-how-to-sleeve-a-psu-power-cord/0_100
> 
> not saying they wont sell but most i think will not buy them imo
> this is just ONE example but they sell them in others as well
> 
> http://www.vhaudio.com/connectors-ac.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really, this is not new, ( not trying to be rude, just honest ) and has been done on several other forums ( OLD entries )
> 
> one such example from 2010
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/871183/guide-how-to-sleeve-a-psu-power-cord/0_100
> 
> not saying they wont sell but most i think will not buy them imo
> this is just ONE example but they sell them in others as well
> 
> http://www.vhaudio.com/connectors-ac.html


Nope def not new. Just thoughtd Id share it and get some feedback, thanks man!


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Did some cleaning and decided to post this here and get some rating


----------



## mAs81

Looks great but why you have your sound card that way?
9/10 for the cables


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Looks great but why you have your sound card that way?
> 9/10 for the cables


Didn't want to sandwich it between the GPUs and below the 2nd card was it almost touching it and I have a side panel windows; in short to avoid heat from the GPUs and for show







, Thanks for the rating


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Looks great but why you have your sound card that way?
> 9/10 for the cables


If I had to guess, he has the ZxR (with the daughter card that doesn't plug in via an expansion slot, but rather to the main card via a ribbon cable) this config is probably the only one that allows him to have space between his GPUs and be able to have the sound card together. I think it looks really nice, personally.

edit: he posted back right before I finished typing!
I'd agree with the 9/10 rating though


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Did some cleaning and decided to post this here and get some rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't rate that often but gotta give that a 10/10.

Really like the sound card placement too.
The only thing I could suggest is to spray-paint
the VRM heatsink red. That would tie everything
together nicely.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> If I had to guess, he has the ZxR (with the daughter card that doesn't plug in via an expansion slot, but rather to the main card via a ribbon cable) this config is probably the only one that allows him to have space between his GPUs and be able to have the sound card together. I think it looks really nice, personally.
> 
> edit: he posted back right before I finished typing!
> I'd agree with the 9/10 rating though


Nah, that's just the standard Z with a ribbon riser.


----------



## jthm4goth

@ThornTwist Red white and Black cables I just finished up


----------



## Pittster

Cy5Patrick: Thats looks unreal 10/10

So picked up another GXT670 and got some more sleeved extensions.

I give my self 8/10 taking 2 away because of the sleeved wires not looking neat, the full 8 cause if anyone has tried to get wiring neat in one of these Coolermaster HAF 912 Cases with a non modular power supply knows my pain









http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...8-4BA8-948A-AF41A5ABCA9F_zpscio5fu6d.jpg.html

http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...C-49B3-A26C-039983D074A3_zps7j8wam7o.jpg.html

http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...8-4D76-8C42-9EF44BFDC4EC_zpspqkmohov.jpg.html

The side you dont see :O

http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...1-4596-BC75-51B99FC3739D_zpsoh4qzuad.jpg.html


----------



## jthm4goth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Cy5Patrick: Thats looks unreal 10/10
> 
> So picked up another GXT670 and got some more sleeved extensions.
> 
> I give my self 8/10 taking 2 away because of the sleeved wires not looking neat, the full 8 cause if anyone has tried to get wiring neat in one of these Coolermaster HAF 912 Cases with a non modular power supply knows my pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...8-4BA8-948A-AF41A5ABCA9F_zpscio5fu6d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...C-49B3-A26C-039983D074A3_zps7j8wam7o.jpg.html
> 
> http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...8-4D76-8C42-9EF44BFDC4EC_zpspqkmohov.jpg.html
> 
> The side you dont see :O
> 
> http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...1-4596-BC75-51B99FC3739D_zpsoh4qzuad.jpg.html


Cables look nice but my God that back


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> The side you dont see :O
> http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...1-4596-BC75-51B99FC3739D_zpsoh4qzuad.jpg.html


I feel your pain..even though my PSU is modular,I also have sleeved extensions and the back of my case looks pretty much like yours








8.5/10 tho , very decent job - maybe stitching/a couple of combs will make them neater


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthm4goth*
> 
> Cables look nice but my God that back


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I feel your pain..even though my PSU is modular,I also have sleeved extensions and the back of my case looks pretty much like yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.5/10 tho , very decent job - maybe stitching/a couple of combs will make them neater


Yep painful is how I would put it at least you don't see that side







It's the only way I could get the cables to lay flat enough to get the rear cover on.

When I get bored I might try get them a bit nicer I managed to get the 24pin extension perfect but it took a while got a bit over it on the 2x 6pin and 2x 8 pins.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I feel your pain..even though my PSU is modular,I also have sleeved extensions and the back of my case looks pretty much like yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.5/10 tho , very decent job - maybe stitching/a couple of combs will make them neater


this is why I don't do extensions as to much cable in the back.
not your fault it's just due to the extensions.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is why I don't do extensions as to much cable in the back.
> not your fault it's just due to the extensions.


Well they _are_ definitely cheaper though..although when I was fixing my cables I got extremely worried that the back panel wouldn't close , but all's well that ends well I guess..
Here's an old picture(I have even more now







)



I have removed the HDD cage and it looks neater but,boy,the cable management sucked!


----------



## Mega Man

i dont do extensions as i go for max oc, they tend to melt lol


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is why I don't do extensions as to much cable in the back.
> not your fault it's just due to the extensions.


Ironically the Extension connectors are the easy part, its the sheer mass of the cables that power supply has and you cant have cables laid on at double height other the back lid wont go on.

If I really wanted to fix it nice I would sleeve the entire power supply but my hat goes off to poeple who put that much time and effort into that, more patience than me.

Extension are the quick bang for buck method or the lazy mans way of wiring tidy up


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont do extensions as i go for max oc, they tend to melt lol











did not know that..
But I'm truly satisfied by my BitFenix Alchemy extensions' quality


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Well they _are_ definitely cheaper though..although when I was fixing my cables I got extremely worried that the back panel wouldn't close , but all's well that ends well I guess..
> Here's an old picture(I have even more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I have removed the HDD cage and it looks neater but,boy,the cable management sucked!


now that looks very good.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> now that looks very good.


Thanks,but as I said it's got worse








I'll get a proper pic and post it in the near future for you to see..The Obsidian 350D has an efficient space for cable routing behind the m/b tray,but even then I had a really hard time pulling it off


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Thanks,but as I said it's got worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a proper pic and post it in the near future for you to see..The Obsidian 350D has an efficient space for cable routing behind the m/b tray,but even then I had a really hard time pulling it off


I have the Corsair C70 and mine doesn't look that good, I don't even have a pic of the back of mine as I don't like the way it looks,
my case doesn't have the room back there that Corsair claims, heres the front though.


----------



## Hasdrubal

My Corsair PSU died on me, so I couldn't use the nice sleeved cable set I got on sale and used a spare Seasonic re-badged PSU I was keeping as a spare unit :/



I'm actually quite satisfied by how tidy the cables bundles behind the M/B are, the right panel sets in like a charm in spite of the max 19 mm depth for cable management










I plan to get a sleeved set from Ensourced later on to improve the look and upgrade the cable management, gotta have to check the feasibility first


----------



## kckyle

what is better than good cable management? no cable management


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what is better than good cable management? no cable management


Oh goodness... what a goober...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

lol what about meeeee?


----------



## fakeblood

Cable management for new build. Waiting on extra pins for the 2nd PCIE cable and stock cooler is being replaced with water, so dont worry about that









http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/componentside_zpsb0c2e945.jpg.html

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/cableside_zps5db96fba.jpg.html


----------



## ThornTwist

Well here's mine (I apologize for the dirty floor, its where I do my working):











Keep in mind that this is a non-modular PSU. Please rate out of 10.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Well here's mine (I apologize for the dirty floor, its where I do my working):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that this is a non-modular PSU. Please rate out of 10.


Solid 9. Your AIO appears to be unscrewed from the back fan. Tubing not have enough give in it?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Solid 9. Your AIO appears to be unscrewed from the back fan. Tubing not have enough give in it?


That's it exactly actually. I'm going custom loop, but need to get another STRIX 980. I honestly don't know why they make those tubes so... unflexible.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> That's it exactly actually. I'm going custom loop, but need to get another STRIX 980. I honestly don't know why they make those tubes so... unflexible.


Would it work better if you had it mounted on one of the top fan mounts and not the back? It doesnt appear as if it'd cause a clearance issue.


----------



## ThornTwist

Fixed!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Solid 9. Your AIO appears to be unscrewed from the back fan. Tubing not have enough give in it?


BTW, goes without saying you get a 10/10.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Fixed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics Inside
Click to expand...

8/10. Looks great except for a few random wires. White wires at top, fan wires at motherboard header, and red wire in front of the sound chip. Overall that is a great looking build.









Finally finished all the wiring on my Air 540 build. Still need to do a bit of work on the sata cables in the back, but overall I am pretty much done.


----------



## ironhide138

what... the...how...huh?

540 looks awesome...and heavy modded! 2 psus? how are the hdds stacked there? whats the tubes in the back go to... how are the SSDs uptop!?!?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> what... the...how...huh?
> 
> 540 looks awesome...and heavy modded! 2 psus? how are the hdds stacked there? whats the tubes in the back go to... how are the SSDs uptop!?!?


Thanks.










One PSU for each system
hdd trays are from one of my old fractal cases. Added some legs and tapped the trays, so they can screw to the center panel of the 540
Tubes in the back go to an AMD 7700k
SSDs are mounted with velcro 

Most of the info is in my build log: Dualin' 540


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One PSU for each system
> hdd trays are from one of my old fractal cases. Added some legs and tapped the trays, so they can screw to the center panel of the 540
> Tubes in the back go to an AMD 7700k
> SSDs are mounted with velcro
> Most of the info is in my build log: Dualin' 540


Absolutely awesome job definitely 10/10 considering how much you have crammed in there. What do you use the 7700k system for?


----------



## WALSRU

Absolutely 10/10 for that 540!

Alright watch this rat's nest, take it easy on me haha


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





(excuse the dust, she was getting a cleaning)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I know there wasn't much case volume to work with there, but I can still see some improvement. In a case that size you almost have to do custom length cables from the PSU to have an efficient cable setup. I'll still say 7/10 considering I have seen much worse attempts in much larger cases.

Sorry for potato pic...


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I know there wasn't much case volume to work with there, but I can still see some improvement. In a case that size you almost have to do custom length cables from the PSU to have an efficient cable setup. I'll still say 7/10 considering I have seen much worse attempts in much larger cases.
> 
> Sorry for potato pic...


Looks good to me! I'll give it a 9 of 10.

Here's my last build- for sale by the way if anyone is interested.


----------



## edhahaha

Re did my cables and added new cooler! please rate =)
OLD cables



and with the new upgrades =)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edhahaha*
> 
> Re did my cables and added new cooler! please rate =)
> OLD cables
> 
> 
> 
> and with the new upgrades =)


well I would have gave you a 10 but in your last picture there is a fan or lighting wire just hanging out in the open running down from the fan in back then across the front of the power supply, then there's that wire in the bottom of the drive cage, and then that little plug peeking out from behind the motherboard tray.
therefore I will give you a 9.


----------



## GaMbi2004

What a transformation @edhahaha








I give it a 9/10 as well.. room for minor improvements, but over all, it looks really good!


----------



## edhahaha

@jlhawn. @GaMbi2004 I know the little silver wire by the PSU is pretty annoying.. because the rear case fan is Lepa casino which u can switch between different led modes and the little wire is for the switch and I run it through the bottom PSU fan filter hole and tape it on the rear of the case so whenever I want to change the led mode I don't have to open the case LOL , I know it is a bit annoying but much more convenient haha.. thanks for the comments though =)


----------



## bob808

Nice improvement edhahaha. good use of extensions. The back is a bit sloppy, 8/10
No one rated mine... I got skipped-


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Looks good to me! I'll give it a 9 of 10.
> 
> Here's my last build- for sale by the way if anyone is interested.


sorry I totally missed yours, due to the liquid cooling it must have been a lot of work
to make it look that clean, and the back is







. mine looks good in front but not the back.

anyway I give it a perfect 10.









by the way I live just north of Lacey Washington in what they call non-city limits of Olympia.
anyway it's right off exit 111 Marvin rd.


----------



## ThornTwist

What do you think?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not hugely OCD when it comes to cables, but here's mine. Will update with some better shots when I'm home. If anything I might have a final sort out later









EDIT: nah, I'll post some better ones later


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


another perfect 10


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*


Both 10 / 10 good job


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what is better than good cable management? no cable management


What case is that???


----------



## KyleMart06

That is an Apple Mac Pro.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> That is an Apple Mac Pro.


Powermac G5


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Powermac G5


Nope... definitely a Mac Pro. I followed the thread where he was looking into it. I also do Mac repair and the setup is not the G5 layout.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> What case is that???


it's the new corsair 1000D


----------



## caliking420




----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> That is an Apple Mac Pro.


The one where they switches to intel core2 cpu's? Link the thread? I love these cases


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> The one where they switches to intel core2 cpu's? Link the thread? I love these cases


http://www.overclock.net/t/1522205/buying-a-2009-mac-pro-8-core


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> The one where they switches to intel core2 cpu's? Link the thread? I love these cases


The guy above is the one you want to look at. Kckyle got a nice deal and they are pretty sweet computers. I have a Power Mac G5 case I want to mod at some point to put my pc parts into. I am looking forward to it.







(I have never done a case mod so it could be interesting)


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> The guy above is the one you want to look at. Kckyle got a nice deal and they are pretty sweet computers. I have a Power Mac G5 case I want to mod at some point to put my pc parts into. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have never done a case mod so it could be interesting)


apple's case are very well compartmentalized. i would love to see you mod one.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> apple's case are very well compartmentalized. i would love to see you mod one.


doing that cleanly is one heck of a challenge. check around the interwebs first - 95% of the mods i've seen end up with something that looks terrible (kind of like modding a G4 case, blowholes and chopped up backplates do not look pretty!)


----------



## Wiz766




----------



## mAs81

Solid 10









Nice build


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Solid 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build


Thanks! It was in the works for months with too many upgrades


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> doing that cleanly is one heck of a challenge. check around the interwebs first - 95% of the mods i've seen end up with something that looks terrible (kind of like modding a G4 case, blowholes and chopped up backplates do not look pretty!)


Fact, I saw a bunch of them that just look cheezy. I have a few saved that looked good and would be a great base to work from. Some pretty crazy modders out there.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Fact, I saw a bunch of them that just look cheezy. I have a few saved that looked good and would be a great base to work from. Some pretty crazy modders out there.


A friend of mine did one - the only way we could figure it out was to do a micro loop that exhausts out the bottom of the case. had to be custom water to pull it off. he's got the case for sale, but it's hard to sell those things to people that don't REALLY want them.


----------



## KyleMart06

You would not happen to be talking about Jeffinslaw? That is a pretty sweet case he has. That is why I want to make my own.


----------



## helo moshi

Coolermaster N200 with a non-modular PSU


----------



## Gavush

That looks great.


----------



## awil95

Hey guys just got done with my winter cleaning of the Gaming Rig. It had tons of dust in it and the i was not happy with the cabling routes. Spent all evening tearing it down and back up again. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Ryncrash

I have this just seeing if anyone thinks I need to do anything different.


----------



## Ryncrash

One more look different angle.


----------



## Mega Man

lies one you have a pcb sli bridge the other a flexible....


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> lies one you have a pcb sli bridge the other a flexible....


Yeah I thought that the PCB sli bridge looked better the flex one.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awil95*
> 
> Hey guys just got done with my winter cleaning of the Gaming Rig. It had tons of dust in it and the i was not happy with the cabling routes. Spent all evening tearing it down and back up again. Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You did a nice job,although I'd try to show off my sleeved cables a little more,using combs or stitching...Kudos on the cleanness behind the m/b tray too
8/10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> I have this just seeing if anyone thinks I need to do anything different.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The Air 540 has tons of room for cable management-nicely done!
9/10


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Here's one of mine


----------



## XRogerX

Well is been 5yrs since I posted in this thread what you think about my cables, its all Air cooled, with stock fan


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Here's one of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I presume that the pic is from The Yellow Minotaur..Nice sleeving job

9/10









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Well is been 5yrs since I posted in this thread what you think about my cables, its all Air cooled, with stock fan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean build,nice cable management especially in the back.Though the cable for your cpu cooler throws me off..

8/10


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I presume that the pic is from The Yellow Minotaur..Nice sleeving job
> 
> 9/10


Yup, Thanks







Guess I should've used some cable combs to get that 10


----------



## Sazexa

This is currently what I've got inside my M-ITX PC. Tight fit.



I'm pretty good at cable/wire management. But I'm having serious doubts about my ability to hide everything flawlessly with the set up I'm planning on putting together.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Left Monitor: Power and Displayport cable *[2]*
Middle Monitor: Power, Displayport, USB cable *[3]*
Right Monitor: Power and HDMI cable *[2]*
PC: Power, USB from Monitor, Ethernet, USB to DAC, two DisplayPorts to monitors, one HDMI to receiver *[3]*
Digital->Analog Converter: Power and USB to PC *[2]*
Headphone Amplifier: Power *[1]*
On Desk cables to be hidden: Phone Charger, SD card reader, USB CD Drive, headphone cables, keyboard cable *[6]*
Amplifier: Power, speakers (7.1 surround), Ethernet, RCA from DAC, HDMI from PC, HDMI from Xbox One, HDMI to right-monitor, composite from Wii *[~18*, maybe more]
Sub Woofer: Power, RCA to amplifier *[2]*
Xbox One: Power, Kinect, Ethernet *[3]*
Wii: Power, WiiMote receiver, Composite [*2*, more if using controllers]
Wireless Headset: Power/PC link, from Xbox One *[2]*



I think that's everything. I only counted each cable once, so, it might not add up if you add each category. So I'm looking at roughly 45 cables, probably more like 50 with other random crap. About 35 of those are either directly under/behind my desk, or pass along/behind my desk at some point. This is going to be fun.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Here's my latest, need to take more pics


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Yup, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I should've used some cable combs to get that 10


Cable managment is seperate from cable combs in my opinion. They can look nice but usually I like it better without.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> This is currently what I've got inside my M-ITX PC. Tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good at cable/wire management. But I'm having serious doubts about my ability to hide everything flawlessly with the set up I'm planning on putting together.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Left Monitor: Power and Displayport cable *[2]*
> Middle Monitor: Power, Displayport, USB cable *[3]*
> Right Monitor: Power and HDMI cable *[2]*
> PC: Power, USB from Monitor, Ethernet, USB to DAC, two DisplayPorts to monitors, one HDMI to receiver *[3]*
> Digital->Analog Converter: Power and USB to PC *[2]*
> Headphone Amplifier: Power *[1]*
> On Desk cables to be hidden: Phone Charger, SD card reader, USB CD Drive, headphone cables, keyboard cable *[6]*
> Amplifier: Power, speakers (7.1 surround), Ethernet, RCA from DAC, HDMI from PC, HDMI from Xbox One, HDMI to right-monitor, composite from Wii *[~18*, maybe more]
> Sub Woofer: Power, RCA to amplifier *[2]*
> Xbox One: Power, Kinect, Ethernet *[3]*
> Wii: Power, WiiMote receiver, Composite [*2*, more if using controllers]
> Wireless Headset: Power/PC link, from Xbox One *[2]*
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's everything. I only counted each cable once, so, it might not add up if you add each category. So I'm looking at roughly 45 cables, probably more like 50 with other random crap. About 35 of those are either directly under/behind my desk, or pass along/behind my desk at some point. This is going to be fun.


I love thag orange and grey or whatever sleeving. It looks awesome.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Cable managment is seperate from cable combs in my opinion. They can look nice but usually I like it better without.
> I love thag orange and grey or whatever sleeving. It looks awesome.


Thanks! The picture's white-balance is off, it's more of a dark red.


----------



## Gavush




----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Here's my latest, need to take more pics


10/10


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> This is currently what I've got inside my M-ITX PC. Tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good at cable/wire management. But I'm having serious doubts about my ability to hide everything flawlessly with the set up I'm planning on putting together.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Left Monitor: Power and Displayport cable *[2]*
> Middle Monitor: Power, Displayport, USB cable *[3]*
> Right Monitor: Power and HDMI cable *[2]*
> PC: Power, USB from Monitor, Ethernet, USB to DAC, two DisplayPorts to monitors, one HDMI to receiver *[3]*
> Digital->Analog Converter: Power and USB to PC *[2]*
> Headphone Amplifier: Power *[1]*
> On Desk cables to be hidden: Phone Charger, SD card reader, USB CD Drive, headphone cables, keyboard cable *[6]*
> Amplifier: Power, speakers (7.1 surround), Ethernet, RCA from DAC, HDMI from PC, HDMI from Xbox One, HDMI to right-monitor, composite from Wii *[~18*, maybe more]
> Sub Woofer: Power, RCA to amplifier *[2]*
> Xbox One: Power, Kinect, Ethernet *[3]*
> Wii: Power, WiiMote receiver, Composite [*2*, more if using controllers]
> Wireless Headset: Power/PC link, from Xbox One *[2]*
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's everything. I only counted each cable once, so, it might not add up if you add each category. So I'm looking at roughly 45 cables, probably more like 50 with other random crap. About 35 of those are either directly under/behind my desk, or pass along/behind my desk at some point. This is going to be fun.


I like the theme as well. What InWIn case is this? That layout is slick.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*


Love your tubing man,nice








It's going to look even cooler with some sleeved color cables

8.5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Yup, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I should've used some cable combs to get that 10


You'll get a 10 when you post more pics of that awesome build









You have clean cables even without cable combs/stitches
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> This is currently what I've got inside my M-ITX PC. Tight fit.


Very nice cable job - especially the back and in a such a tight case

9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Here's my latest, need to take more pics


The H220X looks always great in builds , I just love it..Clean cables too-although I kind of see some "wild" cables in the bottom...you using extensions??

9.3/10


----------



## ssgtnubb

They are extensions and the cable at the bottom is the power cord for the LED kit I have in the system. I've got more to do and I'm going to order a panel flor from coldzero.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> They are extensions and the cable at the bottom is the power cord for the LED kit I have in the system. I've got more to do and I'm going to order a panel flor from coldzero.


Well it looks great..good idea about getting a panel from Colzero..those guys do pro work for sure!!I had them make me a custom backplate for my msi 280X and they did a great job!!

Post pics when ready,if you wish


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I like the theme as well. What InWIn case is this? That layout is slick.


It's the In Win 901! My personal favorite of all the cases I've ever owned, and I've had some real big-name/popular ones that cost much more. They make a regular ATX size also, the 904. I'd love to see them make an M-ATX version, called a "902" or maybe "903." And lay it out like the 901, instead of like the 904. It would be awesome. I heard rumors they're considering anodized variants also, instead of purely brushed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> You have clean cables even without cable combs/stitches
> Very nice cable job - especially the back and in a such a tight case
> 
> 9/10


Thanks! I took a good hour or two and sat down with the cables and planned it all out before tying anything down for good. When I was finished, getting in the PCI-E connectors, they barely fit through the bottom opening. I'm satisfied with the results, regardless.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> It's the In Win 901! My personal favorite of all the cases I've ever owned, and I've had some real big-name/popular ones that cost much more. They make a regular ATX size also, the 904. I'd love to see them make an M-ATX version, called a "902" or maybe "903." And lay it out like the 901, instead of like the 904. It would be awesome. I heard rumors they're considering anodized variants also, instead of purely brushed.


We use InWin cases for our computer builds at work. Have always liked the build quality. I will have to check this model out. Thanks!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> We use InWin cases for our computer builds at work. Have always liked the build quality. I will have to check this model out. Thanks!


No problem! They have them available in Silver, Gold/Champagne, and Black (currently only for 904, soon for 901).

If you have any questions about the case, feel free to message me at any time.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> 8.5/10
> You'll get a 10 when you post more pics of that awesome build


lol Thanks, well the mothebroard blew up, it was my first BIOSTAR motherboard, I'll check how the RMA goes through (if there's an RMA)

I've replaced it with an MSI board for now.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> lol Thanks, well the mothebroard blew up, it was my first BIOSTAR motherboard, I'll check how the RMA goes through (if there's an RMA)
> 
> I've replaced it with an MSI board for now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


10/10 , I do really like the Black / Yellow builds , that MOBO and block , cables & fan combo looks very nice


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> 10/10 , I do really like the Black / Yellow builds , that MOBO and block , cables & fan combo looks very nice


Thanks


----------



## Gereti

I got recommendation to go here, so: here we go:

MainPC


ITX-PC


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I got recommendation to go here, so: here we go:
> 
> MainPC
> 
> 
> ITX-PC










I'm confused.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I got recommendation to go here, so: here we go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MainPC
> 
> 
> ITX-PC


You deserve to be tortured for the wiring









m8, give your wires some love, why would you want your airflow to suffer that bad?

Also, rate my cables (wip, but nevertheless)


----------



## kernel G

So, call me old fashioned. Current trend is to sleeve each individual wire, and many examples (like by Lutro0 and Lowfat) are just awesome. I still prefer bundling the wires (which matches my custom floppy cable and the cooler tubes). And paracord seems the sleeve of choice, but for my system I want a UV glow. A few years ago I settled on Modsmart Kobra HD. But I've learned a lot from browsing through various posts and howtos. Previously I had my switch and power wires for my case lights under the motherboard. This thread inspired me to move that mess behind the system tray where there's a lot more room.

Here is my latest result:





I could have crimped a new fully custom cable, but I'm also cheap and opted for using a salvaged lead from a discarded power supply. I only had to add the SATA connector. This did make sleeving the middle wires a challenge. Each individual wire is sleeved for about an inch, and I melted the sleeve by the pin, adding a small piece of heat shrink for durability. And I also routed and trained the wires for their final destination. Never would have thought of using heat shrink on the end of the berg connector!



So now I have one cable replacing 3: to power my floppy, optical, SATA bay and power to my lights. Now to finish my 24 pin ATX cable. One connector is done, now I need to measure and crimp each individual wire to its final connector.



Thanks!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I got recommendation to go here, so: here we go:
> 
> MainPC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITX-PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WHOA!

I've a recommendation for ya...
Put the side panels back on and never take them off again.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kernel G*
> 
> So, call me old fashioned. Current trend is to sleeve each individual wire, and many examples (like by Lutro0 and Lowfat) are just awesome. I still prefer bundling the wires (which matches my custom floppy cable and the cooler tubes). And paracord seems the sleeve of choice, but for my system I want a UV glow. A few years ago I settled on Modsmart Kobra HD. But I've learned a lot from browsing through various posts and howtos. Previously I had my switch and power wires for my case lights under the motherboard. This thread inspired me to move that mess behind the system tray where there's a lot more room.
> 
> Here is my latest result:
> 
> I could have crimped a new fully custom cable, but I'm also cheap and opted for using a salvaged lead from a discarded power supply. I only had to add the SATA connector. This did make sleeving the middle wires a challenge. Each individual wire is sleeved for about an inch, and I melted the sleeve by the pin, adding a small piece of heat shrink for durability. And I also routed and trained the wires for their final destination. Never would have thought of using heat shrink on the end of the berg connector!
> 
> So now I have one cable replacing 3: to power my floppy, optical, SATA bay and power to my lights. Now to finish my 24 pin ATX cable. One connector is done, now I need to measure and crimp each individual wire to its final connector.
> Thanks!


better qs.... why do you have a floppy ?


----------



## kernel G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better qs.... why do you have a floppy ?


I am sooo glad you asked! It's one of the hallmarks of my build, and why I picked the motherboard I have.
Did you ever see the Crocodile Dundee movie where they are accosted by a mugger wielding a 3-1/2" floppy? Dundee walks up to him and says: "You call that a floppy? (he pulls out his 5-1/4" drive) _This_ is a *real* floppy!" (Well, I paraphrase!)

My build sports not just a 3-1/2" drive, but also a 1.2M 5-1/4" drive introduced with the legendary IBM AT (Advanced Technology) computer. (Source of the AT in ATX, SATA etc) I need a 34 pin connector to be able to boot from my '90s era floppy. Besides, the floppy was the only storage on your original IBM PC, and has only recently passed into obscurity like the large 6-pin DIN keyboard connector, Beta-Max tapes and the dodo.

Here it sits right below the laptop DVD nestled snugly in a single bay. It also has a motorized inject/eject, working much like a slot loading optical drive.


----------



## Mega Man

which still does not answer the question... why ?

you could easily convert.... anything fron 3.5/5.25 to CD or HD, or * trumpet sound * USB flash drive.... the floppy of today

i grew up on these things, i know what they are, and up until 10 years ago i had a floppy that is BIGGER then most itx pc

that said i kept it because it was a cool collectable and not for using.

what in todays world do you need a floppy drive for, even cd roms are almost obsolete


----------



## kernel G

True that! I agree with all of your points. Why? Because we know Stimpy is an eediot! And so that just for the halibut, I can boot from a floppy to show how we did it back in the 80's. (Makes booting from my SSD even more impressive!) I can boot from everything you mentioned. One foot in the old legacy, the other in quad core 64bit 32GB modern goodness. (I was overjoyed to have 2MB RAM in my AT! And that 20MB disk was enormous!)

And I guess in part, that's why I prefer the old-school bundled UV cabling. (And I do like your 8bit pixilated icon, even though I prefer Doom or Half Life)


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kernel G*
> 
> True that! I agree with all of your points. Why? Because we know Stimpy is an eediot! And so that just for the halibut, I can boot from a floppy to show how we did it back in the 80's. (Makes booting from my SSD even more impressive!) I can boot from everything you mentioned. One foot in the old legacy, the other in quad core 64bit 32GB modern goodness. (I was overjoyed to have 2MB RAM in my AT! And that 20MB disk was enormous!)
> 
> And I guess in part, that's why I prefer the old-school bundled UV cabling. (And I do like your 8bit pixilated icon, even though I prefer Doom or Half Life)










Amusing , you really should have built an X99 system to go with that floppy


----------



## kernel G

Who makes an X99 board with a 34pin floppy interface? Back in '11when I upgraded, ASUS had no boards with a floppy connector, so I settled on a Gigabyte board. Plus, I prefer an AMD cpu because it's more affordable on my budget. I had to convert my 3-1/2" floppy to USB because my new system board only supported one floppy. (that did help clean up my cables- 1 sheath with 2 USB cables) Couldn't do that with the big drive.

Amused that my fine floppy cable gets all the comments, when I posted my power cable!


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kernel G*
> 
> Who makes an X99 board with a 34pin floppy interface? Back in '11when I upgraded, ASUS had no boards with a floppy connector, so I settled on a Gigabyte board. Plus, I prefer an AMD cpu because it's more affordable on my budget. I had to convert my 3-1/2" floppy to USB because my new system board only supported one floppy. (that did help clean up my cables- 1 sheath with 2 USB cables) Couldn't do that with the big drive.
> 
> Amused that my fine floppy cable gets all the comments, when I posted my power cable!


What the front door are you using Floppy drives for? o.o


----------



## kernel G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> What the front door are you using Floppy drives for? o.o


um... because- i can, and I got tired flipping them as frisbees. (The plastic ones don't fly to good, but the 5-1/4" fly almost as well as a CD!







)

Still considering if I should add a 20mb floptical or a Zip drive!


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kernel G*
> 
> um... because- i can, and I got tired flipping them as frisbees. (The plastic ones don't fly to good, but the 5-1/4" fly almost as well as a CD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Still considering if I should add a 20mb floptical or a Zip drive!


Those badges though.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Those badges though.


Yeah thats quite a machine aint it , mod of the month ?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> WHOA!
> 
> I've a recommendation for ya...
> Put the side panels back on and never take them off again.


Good Recommendation








I'll do that to my itx pc (actually did already), but i'm myself too lazy to use sidepanel on my mainpc, and i light my room with that one in night


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I got recommendation to go here, so: here we go:
> *snip


You won this thread..congrats







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Also, rate my cables (wip, but nevertheless)
> *snip


You don't seem finished but
8/10 anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kernel G*
> 
> Here is my latest result:
> 
> Thanks!


Ah,the memories,I had cables like that in my previous rig..they were a mess too,lol


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Good Recommendation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do that to my itx pc (actually did already), but i'm myself too lazy to
> use sidepanel on my mainpc, and i light my room with that one in night


Just teasing man heh

A genuine suggestion would be to get a modular PSU or cable extentions,
try to hide most of the cables on the backside of the case if at all possible
and maybe use some more cable ties and masking tape. It would certainly
improve the aesthetics and your airflow a lot. That is if you're bothered.

Here's a few snaps of my PC after I installed my 750ti FTW a couple of months ago.
Don't think I actually posted them here before.
It's the best I can/will do for now without resorting to the aforementioned
cable extentions or a modular power supply. Pardon the potato pics.










Before:



Spoiler: Click!







After:



Spoiler: Clicketty click!


----------



## mAs81

Very clean job ,
9/10


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Very clean job ,
> 9/10


Nice one


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Just teasing man heh
> 
> A genuine suggestion would be to get a modular PSU or cable extentions,
> try to hide most of the cables on the backside of the case if at all possible
> and maybe use some more cable ties and masking tape. It would certainly
> improve the aesthetics and your airflow a lot. That is if you're bothered.
> 
> Here's a few snaps of my PC after I installed my 750ti FTW a couple of months ago.
> Don't think I actually posted them here before.
> It's the best I can/will do for now without resorting to the aforementioned
> cable extentions or a modular power supply. Pardon the potato pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicketty click!


Well, it's pretty difficult to try put (atleast my psu) cables behind mobo, becose then i can very barely put the side panel back (and want to throw pc out of window becose that)
Soo, that is why my cables are like that...


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Yeah thats quite a machine aint it , mod of the month ?


I'm thinking mod of the year.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Cables in my spare (potato pic)



Gonna rebuild and sleeve them all from scratch I think, just need to work out colours, maybe mod the case a little to hide the SATA and power button cables if I can to


----------



## Janac

Today I got a task to install a new graphics card(from 8400GTS to a new GTX 970) and I also decided that computer would also need a better PSU. That appeared to be to easy for me, so I decided to do the cable management the righty way.


__
https://flic.kr/p/16277861307


__
https://flic.kr/p/16277498479


__
https://flic.kr/p/15843740903


__
https://flic.kr/p/16462067751


__
https://flic.kr/p/16437790226

Rate my cables please


----------



## Roxycon

First time building in anything smaller than the "ultra" sized cases











Can you see my cables?

Here's a hint.



Wasn't easy getting the cables to show enough, but i won't go back to big form factor for a while







Will post again when I've water cooled my system


----------



## dean_8486

9.5/10 Excellent work their bud, not easy in such a small case. You would get an extra 0.5 if the GPU power cable was sleeved in black/red


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> 9.5/10 Excellent work their bud, not easy in such a small case. You would get an extra 0.5 if the GPU power cable was sleeved in black/red


WOW!! a perfect 10 on your build.


----------



## Revs9K

Just finished up making these tonight Let me know what you Guys think! Rate these Cables!


----------



## guitarhero23

10/10 nice work


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revs9K*
> 
> Just finished up making these tonight Let me know what you Guys think! Rate these Cables!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice , looks great 10/10 , looks like a 750D case , post your pics in the club :http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/6470


----------



## Xyro TR1

Just some systems I've built recently...

New build for my office



Budget gaming build for my friend


Desktop for the president of my company


No major custom work on any of them, just standard components tidied up best I could with what I had on hand!


----------



## Mega Man

what kind of company do you work for ?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what kind of company do you work for ?


A local IT support company, I'm their master technician.


----------



## Mega Man

Nice. Do they know you game ( your video cards ) on company time (I kid)


----------



## Translator

I've had many various systems over the last years, so I will show several rigs)
http://piccy.info/view3/7774854/f5f5a22379d495e25503dafaa93c853d/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774854/334x500-rhttp://piccy.info/view3/7774855/ced792c8ab3a3e79e92c84ae0a25a83e/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774855/334x500-r
http://piccy.info/view3/7774856/e062bc94602ebbb991e12e69bb6860dc/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774856/391x426-rhttp://piccy.info/view3/7774857/ef28d0db3182f2cc06aab662ad781b76/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774857/500x332-r
http://piccy.info/view3/7774858/6ded1b56e0f2823112c77da7ce54fd4c/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774858/500x334-r


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Translator*
> 
> I've had many various systems over the last years, so I will show several rigs)
> http://piccy.info/view3/7774854/f5f5a22379d495e25503dafaa93c853d/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774854/334x500-rhttp://piccy.info/view3/7774855/ced792c8ab3a3e79e92c84ae0a25a83e/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774855/334x500-r
> http://piccy.info/view3/7774856/e062bc94602ebbb991e12e69bb6860dc/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774856/391x426-rhttp://piccy.info/view3/7774857/ef28d0db3182f2cc06aab662ad781b76/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774857/500x332-r
> http://piccy.info/view3/7774858/6ded1b56e0f2823112c77da7ce54fd4c/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-02-21-19-04/i9-7774858/500x334-r


I'll sat a 10, the last case must have been a pain with how small it is. Wil post my rigs later.

Does anyone have a method to the madness when it comes to cable management? Maybe a specific order to how the cables are installed?


----------



## rgrwng

think and design management in layers. i always do sata, fans, and other stuff that doesn't get changed out much first (they are also the smallest cables, i think), then go for the main cables like motherboard power and graphics cards, which take up the bulk behind the panel.


----------



## maddangerous

That could very well be why mine turned out the way it did. I went exactly the opposite route. It wasn't too bad but I feel it could be better.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Translator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I'll sat a 10, the last case must have been a pain with how small it is.


Oh yeah, miniITX (Lian Li 08) was a real hell for me, after spending 4-5 hours for cleaning/reassembling everything a couple of times I decided that I had to get some bigger case again








That was a powerful mini system containing [email protected] and [email protected], +10 degrees C both on the CPU and GPU, extra noise, heat and dust)


----------



## vilius572

What you think guys?


----------



## Janac

I like it. Espacially the color scheme.


----------



## babouk100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> What you think guys?


great minds think alike


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babouk100*
> 
> great minds think alike


Very nice







Unfortunately I'm not able to do the same bend like you did because extensions are not long enough and reservoir is in the way.


----------



## babouk100

Thank you. Iput my reservoir on the right (facade side) to keep the most place possible


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babouk100*
> 
> Thank you. Iput my reservoir on the right (facade side) to keep the most place possible


That looks good. I have nowhere to move my reservoir because I've got 360mm rad in there.


----------



## abirli

just finished the parvum Audi RS4

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/parvum s20/IMG_5202_zpskgmeujrb.jpg.html

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/parvum s20/IMG_5211_zpsqm9kqnds.jpg.html

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/parvum s20/IMG_5212_zps8irgyz0e.jpg.html


----------



## mAs81

Definitely a 10/10


----------



## babouk100

Just WAOUHHHHHH !!!


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> just finished the parvum Audi RS4


Saweeet rig... I need to visit your shop sometime.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Saweeet rig... I need to visit your shop sometime.


lol no doubt!


----------



## KyleMart06

I might just do that. My wife and I work as relief houseparents for the Milton Hershey school. Maybe I could bring a couple of our boys over and check it out.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Well guys, Just did a "remodel" in my rig, took out the red for silver. Also added some new threaded cables. What ya'll think..


----------



## sinnedone

i like the new colors.









How you liking that board? Been thinking about trying to pick one up.

Oh and the H100i cables. I know they're a pain but maybe zip tie them together or tuck em under heatsinks or something to keep that clean.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> i like the new colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you liking that board? Been thinking about trying to pick one up.
> 
> Oh and the H100i cables. I know they're a pain but maybe zip tie them together or tuck em under heatsinks or something to keep that clean.


Tried Zippin them up, but endedup looking like blah anyways.. They dont like to hide either.. They keep popping out from behind the mobo, so fornow till i put her under water. It will have to have afew strays.. As for the board, I really havnt done to much.. Got 4.8 and havnt played around to much with it.. Once I get better cooling im going to try for 5ghz as long as its not over 1.4v. The bios is super easy and really, one of the easiest boards Iv used. For the price its a no brainer.. You can find em on Ebay new in box for 200 bones.


----------



## lawndart

Well I know i have posted here before but here is my new rig...









Yes I know.. I forgot the SLI bridge ...LOL










LawnDart


----------



## mironccr345

__
https://flic.kr/p/16827680581


__
https://flic.kr/p/16802886276


__
https://flic.kr/p/16208815843


----------



## PCModderMike

Looks great^^ Everything is tucked away nicely, I barely see any cables. And even if the 24 pin isn't sleeved, because it's so clean I still say 10/10


----------



## Lysdexik




----------



## bigredishott

I give you a 9.3 wish had better angles to peek at.

Game Rig


Media Rig


----------



## Yuniver

How's this?


----------



## KyleMart06

Your sig computer is awesome. I would consider this ideal for my needs. If only I could make it a reality... lol


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Your sig computer is awesome. I would consider this ideal for my needs. If only I could make it a reality... lol


Mine?


----------



## KyleMart06

Ha, sorry about that. I was looking at an earlier post and didn't realize it. Never mind. I do like your main sig rig though too. I just want an i7.









(I was making the comment about @Lysdexik for his sig rig)


----------



## bigredishott

Yuniver 7.5 I think you could tighten up the psu cables and there must be something you can do with sata cables. You could also rotate the fan on the heat sink so the wire coming off it is closest to the top of motherboard. and pull the extra to the back of the case. just my thoughts. Other than that looks pretty good, not cluttered or anything.


----------



## DR4G00N

Here's mine.


The fans on the NB cooler and gpu's will be removed once I get my cpu/mobo custom loop, but until then they are needed.
I also really need to get a datavac...


----------



## Yuniver

Is this better?


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Is this better?


It looks better now. One more thing that you can do to make it perfect, you can run the front USB and front audio cables under the motherboard instead of using that cutout, it will look much better.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> It looks better now. One more thing that you can do to make it perfect, you can run the front USB and front audio cables under the motherboard instead of using that cutout, it will look much better.


In the little cutout directly above my PSU or the bigger one where all the power cords are being fed?

Also, do you think I should put an intake fan where that cage is or leave it as is? I currently don't have a problem with anything being too hot, the case actually has really good airflow already.


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> In the little cutout directly above my PSU or the bigger one where all the power cords are being fed?
> 
> Also, do you think I should put an intake fan where that cage is or leave it as is? I currently don't have a problem with anything being too hot, the case actually has really good airflow already.


If you have a cutout in the motherboard tray in the cpu area (for easier heatsink installation), run those cables through there, between the motherboard and motherboard tray. You will be able to hide the cables behind the motherboard this way.

If the airflow is already good enough, don't put another fan. Your PC will collect less dust.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> In the little cutout directly above my PSU or the bigger one where all the power cords are being fed?
> 
> Also, do you think I should put an intake fan where that cage is or leave it as is? I currently don't have a problem with anything being too hot, the case actually has really good airflow already.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a cutout in the motherboard tray in the cpu area (for easier heatsink installation), run those cables through there, between the motherboard and motherboard tray. You will be able to hide the cables behind the motherboard this way.
> 
> If the airflow is already good enough, don't put another fan. Your PC will collect less dust.
Click to expand...

can i please see some evidence of this


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can i please see some evidence of this


Touche, positive air pressure in the case = less dust. But also, less fans - less noise.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Touche, positive air pressure in the case = less dust. But also, less fans - less noise.


So that's a yes for the intake fan?


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> So that's a yes for the intake fan?


It definitely will not hurt. I assume that you have 2x120mm intake fans in the front and 200mm top and 140mm rear exhaust fans. You probably have a negative pressure in the case and additional fan will bring it to the positive side.


----------



## grazz1984

Rate my cables ?










Temp rig untill finished my new build


----------



## Kaosuonline

That's a solid *3/10* right there! Could have been a little lower if you had routed your fan header cables between the CPU fan blades and cooler!


----------



## maddangerous

Disregard the R7770, will be removed after configuration









Also just got the CPU cooler in on Friday. Pretty quiet now, got rid of that stock Phenom II cooler finally.

I still need to get all new matching sata cables as well. Eventually a new PSU too, and sleeve those cables hopefully.


----------



## vilius572

So I'm finally done with upgrades and details. (for this month atleast







) What do you think guys? Btw I will replace current backplate with EK one soon.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So I'm finally done with upgrades and details. (for this month atleast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What do you think guys? Btw I will replace current backplate with EK one soon.


I give you a perfect score of 10/10.
everything matches so good I almost didn't even see the cables.
maybe design a black cover to go over the cables coming out of the power supply, I almost didn't see them either, had to look real close to my screen.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So I'm finally done with upgrades and details. (for this month atleast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What do you think guys? Btw I will replace current backplate with EK one soon.


10/10 , very nice , tidy , flowing , harmonized


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I give you a perfect score of 10/10.
> everything matches so good I almost didn't even see the cables.
> maybe design a black cover to go over the cables coming out of the power supply, I almost didn't see them either, had to look real close to my screen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> 10/10 , very nice , tidy , flowing , harmonized


Thank you guys. I want make a psu cover but I have clearance issue with tubing that goes from radiator to gpu


----------



## bigredishott

Here is a computer I just put together from mostly spare parts and a little help from craigslist. When I started it was getting late and I had to fight the water cooler it. (had to offset it) After a while around 1am I got tired and just closed it up and called it a day, I should reopen and straighten up but, not sure if I will. lol Lazy I suppose. I also added some heat sinks to the VRMs I had in my tool box plan to give it a mild overclock just for fun.
Corsair Carbide Series 200R Windowed
GIGABYTE GA-880GM-USB3 REV3.1
AMD FX-6300
Corsair H100i
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti
2x Corsair XMS3 4GB PC10666 DDR3 1333MHz 4096MB
Kingston V300 240GB SSD
Silverstone OP750 PSU
old 250GB 7200 rpm HDD
CD/DVD Burner


----------



## TreeTheG

Intel i5-4670k (OCed to 4.5ghz)
Gigabyte GTX 770
8gb Corsair Vengeance Pro (1600mhz)
Corsair H100i
Asus z87m-Plus Motherboard
Corsair 350d case
120gb Samsung 840 evo (OS)
500gb Samsung 840 evo (Games Etc.)
500gb Western Digital RE4 7200rpm (Backup)
Asus Blu-Ray Player (stealth drive)
EVGA NEX650G Modular PSU

Mods/Customization:
Painted SSDs and HDD black
Took out drive cage, mounted HDD with velcro to the floor of the case to increase airflow
Put SSDs on top of PSU with velcro
Individually Sleeved GPU cables from SilverStone
Painted all fan rings gold, the brackets for the drive bays, as well as side bracket of GPU
Removed cover of Blu-Ray and attatched bay cover to it (Stealth Mod)
Cable combs for the GPU power cables from Performance PCs
Added red and white LEDs

(sorry for crappy phone pix, light looks a little bluish, but is very white in reality)

Rate My Cables!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard the R7770, will be removed after configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just got the CPU cooler in on Friday. Pretty quiet now, got rid of that stock Phenom II cooler finally.
> 
> I still need to get all new matching sata cables as well. Eventually a new PSU too, and sleeve those cables hopefully.


Looks good. You could tidy up the cables coming out of the PSU a little more, maybe run all of them together through the squarish connector closest to the power supply. Thin cables like the USB/audio headers can be routed through the cutout on the back and under the motherboard to clean it up. Maybe use the GPU power cable to cover up some of the SATA cables. 7/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm finally done with upgrades and details. (for this month atleast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What do you think guys? Btw I will replace current backplate with EK one soon.


11/10, obviously.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a computer I just put together from mostly spare parts and a little help from craigslist. When I started it was getting late and I had to fight the water cooler it. (had to offset it) After a while around 1am I got tired and just closed it up and called it a day, I should reopen and straighten up but, not sure if I will. lol Lazy I suppose. I also added some heat sinks to the VRMs I had in my tool box plan to give it a mild overclock just for fun.
> Corsair Carbide Series 200R Windowed
> GIGABYTE GA-880GM-USB3 REV3.1
> AMD FX-6300
> Corsair H100i
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti
> 2x Corsair XMS3 4GB PC10666 DDR3 1333MHz 4096MB
> Kingston V300 240GB SSD
> Silverstone OP750 PSU
> old 250GB 7200 rpm HDD
> CD/DVD Burner


Tighten up the cables, less slack all around would be good. Group up the PSU cables as they go through to the other side. Doesn't look great but airflow should be fine. 5/10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreeTheG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i5-4670k (OCed to 4.5ghz)
> Gigabyte GTX 770
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance Pro (1600mhz)
> Corsair H100i
> Asus z87m-Plus Motherboard
> Corsair 350d case
> 120gb Samsung 840 evo (OS)
> 500gb Samsung 840 evo (Games Etc.)
> 500gb Western Digital RE4 7200rpm (Backup)
> Asus Blu-Ray Player (stealth drive)
> EVGA NEX650G Modular PSU
> 
> Mods/Customization:
> Painted SSDs and HDD black
> Took out drive cage, mounted HDD with velcro to the floor of the case to increase airflow
> Put SSDs on top of PSU with velcro
> Individually Sleeved GPU cables from SilverStone
> Painted all fan rings gold, the brackets for the drive bays, as well as side bracket of GPU
> Removed cover of Blu-Ray and attatched bay cover to it (Stealth Mod)
> Cable combs for the GPU power cables from Performance PCs
> Added red and white LEDs
> 
> (sorry for crappy phone pix, light looks a little bluish, but is very white in reality)
> 
> Rate My Cables!


Looks very good! I especially like the SSDs sitting on the power supply, really keeps the cabling localized and hides the SATA cables. The optical drive connections look like they could be tightened up a bit, same with the front panel connectors running at the bottom of the motherboard. SATA cables are mismatched BTW but I'm guessing those are the two that came with the board. The empty drive cage area looks odd. 8/10


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Looks good. You could tidy up the cables coming out of the PSU a little more, maybe run all of them together through the squarish connector closest to the power supply. Thin cables like the USB/audio headers can be routed through the cutout on the back and under the motherboard to clean it up. Maybe use the GPU power cable to cover up some of the SATA cables. 7/10
> 11/10, obviously.
> Tighten up the cables, less slack all around would be good. Group up the PSU cables as they go through to the other side. Doesn't look great but airflow should be fine. 5/10
> Looks very good! I especially like the SSDs sitting on the power supply, really keeps the cabling localized and hides the SATA cables. The optical drive connections look like they could be tightened up a bit, same with the front panel connectors running at the bottom of the motherboard. SATA cables are mismatched BTW but I'm guessing those are the two that came with the board. The empty drive cage area looks odd. 8/10


Thank You!


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Looks good. You could tidy up the cables coming out of the PSU a little more, maybe run all of them together through the squarish connector closest to the power supply. Thin cables like the USB/audio headers can be routed through the cutout on the back and under the motherboard to clean it up. Maybe use the GPU power cable to cover up some of the SATA cables. 7/10


Thanks for the tips.

I'm hoping to have a passive GPU in there soonish, with no required power connector. Those sata ports are a pain though.. will probably grab some all black cables. Was even thinking about some kindof shroud.. I wasn't sure about those cables (usb/audio) being long enough to route behind the mobo, do you know if they make extensions for that sort of thing? I wasn't feeling up to trying at the time.

I'm thinking my back panel won't go on if I run all of those PSU cables the way you mention, but I will try. Not a windowed case ,but it makes me feel better having things nice and tidy in there.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Thank You!


I love the yellow, same color as my coolant and when I do sleeve I think I might go with a similar color scheme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I'm hoping to have a passive GPU in there soonish, with no required power connector. Those sata ports are a pain though.. will probably grab some all black cables. Was even thinking about some kindof shroud.. I wasn't sure about those cables (usb/audio) being long enough to route behind the mobo, do you know if they make extensions for that sort of thing? I wasn't feeling up to trying at the time.
> 
> I'm thinking my back panel won't go on if I run all of those PSU cables the way you mention, but I will try. Not a windowed case ,but it makes me feel better having things nice and tidy in there.


Yeah black SATA cables would clean it up, not sure on a shroud I'm not great at fabricating stuff but if you can go for it. I would think somewhere would have extensions for the front panel but if they reach to there they should reach under the board as the distance is shorter and you seem to have some slack. Ah yeah the back might be a tight fit... I didn't think of that and the Fractal R5 I've been working with recently has like an inch of space.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I love the yellow, same color as my coolant and when I do sleeve I think I might go with a similar color scheme.
> Yeah black SATA cables would clean it up, not sure on a shroud I'm not great at fabricating stuff but if you can go for it. I would think somewhere would have extensions for the front panel but if they reach to there they should reach under the board as the distance is shorter and you seem to have some slack. Ah yeah the back might be a tight fit... I didn't think of that and the Fractal R5 I've been working with recently has like an inch of space.


Yeah. I really love yellow color scheme because it's not so much used and it stands out from red and blue lol


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Yeah black SATA cables would clean it up, not sure on a shroud I'm not great at fabricating stuff but if you can go for it. I would think somewhere would have extensions for the front panel but if they reach to there they should reach under the board as the distance is shorter and you seem to have some slack. Ah yeah the back might be a tight fit... I didn't think of that and the Fractal R5 I've been working with recently has like an inch of space.


i've never fabricated anything either, but there is a first time for everything. I'll take a link for extensions.

Yeah it came down to the Nanoxia I have now or the R5. I love my fractal Design Node 804, but something about the Nanoxia caught me... but it has little room in the back panel. What kind of fans/components are in the R5? How quiet would you say it is?


----------



## TreeTheG

Thanks! Yeah i mounted the HDD to the floor of the case so i could take out the cage for better airflow.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> i've never fabricated anything either, but there is a first time for everything. I'll take a link for extensions.
> 
> Yeah it came down to the Nanoxia I have now or the R5. I love my fractal Design Node 804, but something about the Nanoxia caught me... but it has little room in the back panel. What kind of fans/components are in the R5? How quiet would you say it is?


Here are some examples of the extensions but I'm 99% sure yours will reach, they look pretty long. My R5 build is in my signature, it's called Silent Lime, but I haven't finalized the fans I'm gonna use.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreeTheG*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah i mounted the HDD to the floor of the case so i could take out the cage for better airflow.


If you have enough tubing length you could move your radiator to the front. Not that it doesnt look good as it sits now, dont get me wrong. Nicely done.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Here are some examples of the extensions but I'm 99% sure yours will reach, they look pretty long. My R5 build is in my signature, it's called Silent Lime, but I haven't finalized the fans I'm gonna use.


Alrighty thanks. there is a build log i take it edit: saw it when I was on the full site

Are you considering any fans in particular?


----------



## Lyxchoklad

Rate my cables.


This is my first chassis mod


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyxchoklad*
> 
> Rate my cables.
> 
> 
> This is my first chassis mod


What cables??







pictures are way under exposed that you can't see the cables in the first pic


----------



## lagittaja

A tad under exposed but on top there's not much cables and all go straight to the back. There's rear and hs fan cables and also the 8pin which wouldn't even be visible considering the angle..

le spaghetti, was a bit tired at this point so whatever. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## bluedevil

I'd rate ya a 9/10, a little spaghetti action, but not bad.

Now mine I know I have to clean up the bottom where the PSU is, think I am gonna fab up a black PSU cover to hide the spaghetti monster in there.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I'd rate ya a 9/10, a little spaghetti action, but not bad.
> 
> Now mine I know I have to clean up the bottom where the PSU is, think I am gonna fab up a black PSU cover to hide the spaghetti monster in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that GPU bending???


----------



## marc0053

Bench and daily rig


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Is that GPU bending???


Yeah its got some sag going on. If I keep that GPU I need to get it better supported. Any ideas?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Bench and daily rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't even know what to say lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah its got some sag going on. If I keep that GPU I need to get it better supported. Any ideas?


I wish I had something for you! I don't have experience with that.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I don't even know what to say lol.
> I wish I had something for you! I don't have experience with that.


Think I just fixed it.







Cut off a PCI bracket and wedged it between my fans on my rad.







Works like a charm.


----------



## Himo5

Forget it. You've already done it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Think I just fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut off a PCI bracket and wedged it between my fans on my rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works like a charm.


here is a thread I made months ago for making your own gpu support jack, it's from when I had my GTX 680 but it is now working on my GTX 970,
my thread has detailed instructions of what to buy etc, cost me under 5 bucks.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1515355/graphics-card-jack-support


----------



## FinalOmega97

Redid my cable management since my initial build the other day. PSU is unfortunately not modular so that adds to the challenge of making it look nice, but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Can post more pictures later today.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Is that GPU bending???
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its got some sag going on. If I keep that GPU I need to get it better supported. Any ideas?
Click to expand...

fishing line fyi


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fishing line fyi


Nah, that seems ghetto to me. I like what I did much better.


----------



## Mega Man

you cant see it ( you dont use deep sea line )


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Nah, that seems ghetto to me. I like what I did much better.


did you see the link I posted for you to my support jack build instructions?
although your's is good as I can't see it. I have seen others use fishing line
and I could see it plane as day and did not like it, they didn't use the right kind I guess.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> did you see the link I posted for you to my support jack build instructions?
> although your's is good as I can't see it. I have seen others use fishing line
> and I could see it plane as day and did not like it, they didn't use the right kind I guess.


I did see the link, however I got this to work in the meantime. Most likely gonna upgrade to a 980 Ti when I launches anyways, hopefully that GPU won't sag on me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I did see the link, however I got this to work in the meantime. Most likely gonna upgrade to a 980 Ti when I launches anyways, hopefully that GPU won't sag on me.


yep I want a 980ti also, every gpu I have owned has sagged in my system, 1 GTX 295 2 580's in sli 1 680, and now my 970, and all but the 970 were the short reference cards but they still sagged. maybe it's my Sabertooth X58 main board that causes it.


----------



## Gereti

Ookay, did something to my pc, now it should be atleast 100% better versus last time


----------



## Adhmuz

7/10 too many little wires visible, especially behind your GPU


----------



## intermission

I guess I'll throw up my new build.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> I guess I'll throw up my new build.


I give you a 9.5 hide that yellow wire top right and you get a 10.








everything else is perfect


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> 7/10 too many little wires visible, especially behind your GPU


...so i think that you havent saw last picture what i posted here from that pc








Well, cant do better, and i dont even care to do it better


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> ...so i think that you havent saw last picture what i posted here from that pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, cant do better, and i dont even care to do it better


No I did not.

Can you not reposition some of those inverters to be hidden better? Perhaps behind the motherboard tray, it looks like it has cutouts for cable management, is there no room back there?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> No I did not.
> 
> Can you not reposition some of those inverters to be hidden better? Perhaps behind the motherboard tray, it looks like it has cutouts for cable management, is there no room back there?


Yeah there is cutouts and some room for cabling but, let's say that if i wanted use it, it needed force to push sidepanel back, and becose i sometimes open etc do stuff with my pc, i'm not gonna open it again and again, and get pissed about that i need fight the sidepanel back and have feel that i want throw this piece of something out of the window, so then i have just done cabling like that way how it is now... i was gonna buy bigger case anyway when i have money, antec p280 white is 60€ from sale in here, so propably planning to get that (and it's e-atx what i need if i want buy second 7970...as you can see from pictures that there isnt any room for second gpu...)


----------



## Thrillsy

I've been looking through this thread for a couple of days now, some of the systems are absolutely fantastic, grays, yellows, blacks, whites multi colored.

But another red build here, hehe.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I've been looking though this thread for a couple of days now, some of the systems are absolutely fantatsic, grays, yellows, blacks, whites multi colored.
> 
> But another red build here, hehe.


well I looked it over for some time and I can't find anything that needs improvement, so you get a score of 10 out of a possible 10.


----------



## Thrillsy

Thanks jlhawn, the rate was quite positive for me to read. I was in a rush earlier, i edited my post to remove typos.


----------



## TreeTheG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I've been looking through this thread for a couple of days now, some of the systems are absolutely fantastic, grays, yellows, blacks, whites multi colored.
> 
> But another red build here, hehe.


Ooh very nice. 9.5/10


----------



## TK421

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TreeTheG

Hey guys, what do you think of my build? I added 16gb of Klevv Genuine Memory. I think this ram is super sexy, but I want to know what everyone else thinks. Also rate my cables









Klevv Genuine
















Also the red leds don't actually look like that, where it's really bright in the corner. The camera just picks it up but it looks even in person


----------



## mAs81

9/10 for the cables - very clean,but maybe putting the cables going in your dvd through the top grommet will make it look cleaner?
10/10 for the sexy ram


----------



## TreeTheG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> 9/10 for the cables - very clean,but maybe putting the cables going in your dvd through the top grommet will make it look cleaner?
> 10/10 for the sexy ram


Thanks! Yeah I am going to try to fix those somehow, but I'm not sure what exactly.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreeTheG*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think of my build? I added 16gb of Klevv Genuine Memory. I think this ram is super sexy, but I want to know what everyone else thinks. Also rate my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klevv Genuine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the red leds don't actually look like that, where it's really bright in the corner. The camera just picks it up but it looks even in person


Clean, tidy and lit well, 9.7/10


----------



## wanako

Here are some of my cabling shots from my Onyx III in a Sugo 10




I admit it was a bit difficult to do.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> I guess I'll throw up my new build.


Nice! Ill give you a 10/10! looks really neat and clean!
One thing I would change, is the pink LED under "Audio Boost".. You can change the LED, put tape over it etc.. but I found that the easiest way is to disable it in the BIOS








Here is my guide of doing so: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434273/msi-z87-audio-boost-led-glows-pink-solved


----------



## intermission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Nice! Ill give you a 10/10! looks really neat and clean!
> One thing I would change, is the pink LED under "Audio Boost".. You can change the LED, put tape over it etc.. but I found that the easiest way is to disable it in the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my guide of doing so: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434273/msi-z87-audio-boost-led-glows-pink-solved


Thanks.

I just turned that LED, looks so much better, if only I could change the blue LED


----------



## TK421

Installed a new noctua fan on the HDD slot

Changed 40mm fan to work with Y cable instead of separately

Put cable management tool in the bottom of case


----------



## JambonJovi

^^^

You've some sick sense of humour!
Christ on a bicycle, that's something else...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> You've some sick sense of humour!
> Christ on a bicycle, that's something else...


It's not that bad, isn't it?


----------



## TK421

Got the case off craigslist, I just like the visual apprearance of it. Looks better than most cases out there.

The AIO comes from an Aurora 2011 X79 "premium" water cooler upgrade, it's a Dell version on Asetek 869 (retail: Zalman LQ315) - bought it off ebay for 50usd. It runs from a 7 pin molex cable which I bought an adapter to run on a 3 pin header. The Alienware logo is shiny









I know the cable management is near impossible on this case. There are better cases out there, but not with this aesthethics. /:

If I would change cases, probably would modify my existing Aurora R4 (dell) case to accept an ATX motherboard, or buy a decently priced Area 51 R1 on ebay and gut it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Still rocking the 800d for since I can remember!









Only change recently is the TITAN-X:



I still really love this case!


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Still rocking the 800d for since I can remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only change recently is the TITAN-X:
> 
> 
> 
> I still really love this case!


Can't really tell as you can't see the cables since the pic is under-exposed


----------



## Mega Man

you cant see them ?? i can without issue


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you cant see them ?? i can without issue


Damn you small phone screen


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Still rocking the 800d for since I can remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only change recently is the TITAN-X:
> 
> 
> 
> I still really love this case!


Darkest build I've seen, i like it.


----------



## TreeTheG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Clean, tidy and lit well, 9.7/10


Thank you, come again.


----------



## helo moshi




----------



## w0rmk00n

Hey this is my main rig, but with a GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-Bit that just replaced my 660 for a short time. It's been running since 2012. I don't have it OC because my PSU is low quality (I built this computer when I didn't know anything ;s). It was fun trying to hide those cables in this case.

By the way, I really love the HAF 912. I am going to upgrade my case, PSU, RAM, storage, and quiet possibly new cooling. Do you guys think I can achieve similar cable mangement with a high rated modular PSU and the HAF 912+? I really love the HAF 912 so I want to get the + version for the black inside. With a nice modular PSU with black cables like the EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS, I should get a similar cable management as the one in my picture right? Also I was thinking about a cooling system like the Hydro series, possibly a cheap one like the H60. Would appreciate any feed back


----------



## Fishinfan

I would give it an 7. Tuck the power to your cooler master behind the motherboard. Yeah, you can upgrade and get better cabling results. Like going with a sleeved to a total modular to get a cleaner look.

Also,I would upgrade to the h60, it will make a liottle cleaner.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Just got a new RM750 PSU.


----------



## delegus612

All visible cables in a few photos. Taken with cellphone so not the best of quality. Did the sleeving myself with some para-cord from Wal-Mart and no heat shrink. Fingers were pretty messed up for a week or so.




Pre-Sleeve Photo


----------



## dlgtech

My first post & build as well as an attempt on cable management so be genital


----------



## TreeTheG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlgtech*
> 
> My first post & build as well as an attempt on cable management so be genital


"Be genital" hahhahahhaha


----------



## dlgtech

I hate auto correct


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Still rocking the 800d for since I can remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only change recently is the TITAN-X:
> 
> 
> 
> I still really love this case!


Looks great, but a 9, almost a 10, but not quite-


----------



## cr1

Still needs a little work, probably never get around to it


----------



## falcon26

Got my new Corsair 450D case and red Corsair Cable kit installed. I think it looks pretty good. The back side is a mess though. The 450D doesn't have that much room behind the motherboard for cables. Its OK but not as good as other Mid towers.


----------



## Thrillsy

[quote name=Got my new Corsair 450D case and red Corsair Cable kit installed. I think it looks pretty good. The back side is a mess though. The 450D doesn't have that much room behind the motherboard for cables. Its OK but not as good as other Mid towers.








[/quote]

Like how you twisted the 24 pin ATX that much i may do it to my own build. 10/10. Where are your disks?


----------



## Mega Man

i think he is using an m2


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think he is using an m2


Nope, I'd bet on the 2 2.5" mounts on the back of the motherboard.


----------



## falcon26

1 Samsung 850 Pro 256GB on the back 2.5 inch mount


----------



## Toan

Please be gentle, it's my first time










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Straighten up those cable combs on the PCI cables and it's an easy 10.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Please be gentle, it's my first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome, a 10!


----------



## one4hope

10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Got my new Corsair 450D case and red Corsair Cable kit installed. I think it looks pretty good. The back side is a mess though. The 450D doesn't have that much room behind the motherboard for cables. Its OK but not as good as other Mid towers.


----------



## falcon26

I actually changed it a tad. I added another 140MM fan on the top


----------



## Dukman

Lets wake this thread up a little bit. Here's the latest adaptation of my build.

Have at it.


----------



## mAs81

Looks really clean - kudos
9/10 - you'll get a 10 when all the cables are red


----------



## Tabinhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukman*
> 
> Lets wake this thread up a little bit. Here's the latest adaptation of my build.
> 
> Have at it.


Is that a right angle 24pin plug?


----------



## Alex132

Yes, EVGA motherboards are awesome for having them.


----------



## Dukman

Correct, as Alex said. One of the many things I enjoy about that motherboard.

@mAs81. Looks like Im never going to make it to a 10 then.







Not usually a big fan of red, but the red highlights and accents work well with this theme.

That pic is a bit muddy. I had my white balance set all wrong when I shot it.


----------



## funfordcobra




----------



## Dukman

That looks really good. Clean and tidy, doesn't make my OCD twitch at all. 9/10.


----------



## SkyeHack

__
https://flic.kr/p/wpJeji


----------



## Mega Man

12 - just because of the astronaut

and fully sleeved cables vs cheap extensions and no crappy cable combs


----------



## mru

Hmmm?!?
I actually do like combs, and they are used on the 24pin and pcie cables. But why are they so spread out?


----------



## Mega Man

Ew... no

But that is why he got 12 and people with combs only get 9-10.... not from me mind you. Far lower just because of that


----------



## Dukman

I don't mind cable combs if used judiciously. They can certainly help manage untrained wires.


----------



## Mega Man

AWWWWW now that i am not on mobile i see the cable combs, i r sadz !~


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Plz, no h8 m8.


----------



## DizzlePro

i has been awhile


----------



## CarnageHimura

I had finished my moving from the HAF XB yo my new NZXT Noctis 450, any suggestions?




























In the end, I ended up using more power cables which had wanted, that's why the back is a little messy


----------



## jmdulay

Lots of room for improvement. I feel very limited with the motherboard layout but will still revisit this in a week and see if I can do something about those cables.


----------



## Silent Scone

What case is that?


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What case is that?


InWin 901


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Please be gentle, it's my first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All kinds of beast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of room for improvement. I feel very limited with the motherboard layout but will still revisit this in a week and see if I can do something about those cables.


Far out case.


----------



## krzesuo

Hello everybody








It looks as it looks, but I haven't got cash for sleeving and some normal case. Nothing more could be done in Zalman Z9, maybe Arc Mini will be better for cable management







.


----------



## kabrita

Later i'll post the backside... So proud of my boy hehehe


----------



## Redzo

There's literally nothing I can do with this abomination plus the airflow is so out of whack my side panel is never on. Increases temps substantially.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krzesuo*
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as it looks, but I haven't got cash for sleeving and some normal case. Nothing more could be done in Zalman Z9, maybe Arc Mini will be better for cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its tidy. 10/10


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redzo*
> 
> 
> 
> There's literally nothing I can do with this abomination plus the airflow is so out of whack my side panel is never on. Increases temps substantially.


Air flow, not so tidy. 3/10.


----------



## Redzo

I expected even less


----------



## Cheaptrick

Finally got time to properly sleeve the cables of my old computer. This cables are the original sleeveless cables that comes with the PSU. I've cut short most of the cables rather than just hide them at the back. Still need to sleeve my 24 pin motherboard cable but I run out of pin terminals.


----------



## bluedevil

It's pretty good, just alot of red for me.

9/10

Here's my new build, Project Stealth.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> It's pretty good, just alot of red for me.
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Here's my new build, Project Stealth.


10/10,

I don't see anything that could be improved tbh. I do think it looks a little boring though but what does it matter without side-window right?







Great management









My new skylake build and its cable management, this case is such a breeze to work with:


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 10/10,
> 
> I don't see anything that could be improved tbh. I do think it looks a little boring though but what does it matter without side-window right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new skylake build and its cable management, this case is such a breeze to work with:


10/10, everything about this build i like, just beautiful.


----------



## Gereti

Loong time from last post, it's my time to shine again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Ookay, did something to my pc, now it should be atleast 100% better versus last time


With: THIS!

Enjoy









Personally i rate them 3/10


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 10/10,
> 
> I don't see anything that could be improved tbh. I do think it looks a little boring though but what does it matter without side-window right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new skylake build and its cable management, this case is such a breeze to work with:


Yeah, thinking I need some white LED fans...


----------



## Bezna

^ 4/10



just swapped out the 590 for a 770...

need to wipe the dust off the ol 800d


----------



## markasoftware

Ok, this is on my first build. When I first built I barely had any idea in hell what I was doing. I rearranged the cables a few months later because it was atrocious, but it's still faaar from perfect.

Before:




Pretty darn bad. And I didn't even take off the side panel window before taking pics

After:



I also built my friend's computer for him, with an equally bad cable job the first time around:

Before:



After:


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah, thinking I need some white LED fans...


I'm going to be some of those cable spacers. So sexy.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I'm going to be some of those cable spacers. So sexy.


Those might make it my next order.


----------



## Silent Scone

My full radiator 900D, with external 1080mm (+elaborate VRM cooling)


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I'm going to be some of those cable spacers. So sexy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Those might make it my next order.












Do so, they make the cabling look even better.


----------



## Bollum

Case is a Fractal Core 1000, theres like no possibilities for cable management In this case, but I feel like I did a decent job.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bollum*
> 
> Case is a Fractal Core 1000, theres like no possibilities for cable management In this case, but I feel like I did a decent job.


yes you are.

8/10


----------



## jmdulay

GPU upgrade. Kinda annoying that the 980 Ti doesn't have a backplate.


__
https://flic.kr/p/y5EFzv
by Justin Dulay, on Flickr


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> GPU upgrade. Kinda annoying that the 980 Ti doesn't have a backplate.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/y5EFzv
> by Justin Dulay, on Flickr


not stock cooler but has backplate

love the inwin 901, just think they could have added an extra few hdd mount in the void at the bottom, 9/10 gpu needs backplate for 10/10









oh and for reference \/


----------



## Cheaptrick




----------



## Ferrum26




----------



## Steeps5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> GPU upgrade. Kinda annoying that the 980 Ti doesn't have a backplate.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/y5EFzv
> by Justin Dulay, on Flickr


Question, how does the GPU get air in that case? Not seeing an intake at all (with sides on).


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Case finally came today! Far from perfect, I know. But it looks like airflow should be more than adequate. Saving up for the CPU now.


----------



## XRogerX

ok its been A while since I posted my Rig so here it goes , its a new rig , well now its 9,onths old

what you guys think this is rated


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> ok its been A while since I posted my Rig so here it goes , its a new rig , well now its 9,onths old
> 
> what you guys think this is rated


I give a 8.5 due to the fan wires from the pump, if you zip tie them together and run them straight up to the fans it would be way better.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I give a 8.5 due to the fan wires from the pump, if you zip tie them together and run them straight up to the fans it would be way better.


ty for the response I will do that in a few days as im switching out the mobo and Cpu
and that's when I will fix it, then I will post bk

is there anything else , and yes im am going to give the tower a wipe down inside b4 putting it back together lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> ty for the response I will do that in a few days as im switching out the mobo and Cpu
> and that's when I will fix it, then I will post bk
> 
> is there anything else , and yes im am going to give the tower a wipe down inside b4 putting it back together lol


nope, just those fan wires off the pump, everything else is neat and clean.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Here is my cable management. Is there any way I can improve it?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Here is my cable management. Is there any way I can improve it?


10


----------



## sinnedone

Finished up the rear of my case, what yall think.


----------



## XRogerX

Wow wheres the rest of it lol myself I give that a 20


----------



## KShirza1

In progress...



[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project [Nothing to hide] - Caselabs S8S (X99, 980Ti, Watercooling) LEVEL=OCD


----------



## Jorgekovski

Damn guys, now I am ashamed of my "cable management"











Removed the combs, I think it looks better this way.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Nothing to be ashamed of. You did a stellar job! 9/10

If I REALLY had to nit-pick, you could do something about the SATA power cable for the SSD.


----------



## neDav

http://s206.photobucket.com/user/vrhymer/media/DSC01471.jpg.html

Haven't posted here in ages......


----------



## neDav

http://s206.photobucket.com/user/vrhymer/media/20151001_222018.jpg.html

A modified Dell XPS 9100, I think I should have painted the inside white instead of black.


----------



## bob808

last two posts are great. I give the one with the red cables a 9.5. Minus .5 for the cables above the psu. I give the dell xps a 9.


----------



## KShirza1

[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project [Nothing to hide] - Caselabs S8S (X99, 980Ti, Watercooling) LEVEL=OCD


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project [Nothing to hide] - Caselabs S8S (X99, 980Ti, Watercooling) LEVEL=OCD


I give you a 10+ on this bad boy


----------



## NinjaDuck

Okay first build from almost 4 years ago when I was 14...



And latest build:



I like to think of my first builds cabling as... modern art.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Don't know if they'll pass muster with the 'loomed and groomed' crowd here - this place has some seriously sick cable management going on now.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*
> 
> Don't know if they'll pass muster with the 'loomed and groomed' crowd here - this place has some seriously sick cable management going on now.


Nice looks good, and hey as long as most of the cables are out of the way airflow wise, I think that's what really matters. Doesn't have to be perfect IMO, but whatever floats your boat you know?

Anyway, here's my new build, got a new case for my bday.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So i added some more parts to my rig. What ya guys think now? I just need to order 2 cable combs and it should be set... Not sure what else I can do beside add some lighting... I thought Id never say that.









Crappy cell phone pics. Left my DSLr at work, will have to take some glamour shots later.


No cables here either


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if they'll pass muster with the 'loomed and groomed' crowd here - this place has some seriously sick cable management going on now.


I like it, and that cpu cooler









anyway I give a 9.9


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takkei*
> 
> Nice looks good, and hey as long as most of the cables are out of the way airflow wise, I think that's what really matters. Doesn't have to be perfect IMO, but whatever floats your boat you know?
> 
> Anyway, here's my new build, got a new case for my bday.


9.5


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So i added some more parts to my rig. What ya guys think now? I just need to order 2 cable combs and it should be set... Not sure what else I can do beside add some lighting... I thought Id never say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy cell phone pics. Left my DSLr at work, will have to take some glamour shots later.
> 
> 
> No cables here either


looks perfect, don't install any lights and no more cable combs. a perfect 10 my friend.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Wow @ both of the guys that posted after me - that's what I was talking about when I said this place has some sick cable management. Great stuff!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really very nice, how did you mount your speakers to your monitor? I have a similar setup and I wouldn't mind having them mounted up there off my desk.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Double sided tape. Clean both surfaces really well and put the tape on the monitor, then line up the speaker lol.


----------



## .theMetal

Nice. I want to find some plastic hinges of some kind, then I could fold the speakers in and out. Two sided tape on would work with hinges as well I'm thinking.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*


Would look good with one my evga rad/fan covers


----------



## SabbathHB

I "WAS" going to sleeve everything until I spent the 1st few hours on what you see here.. Don't know if I'll EVER sleeve my own cables again! What a PITA.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> I "WAS" going to sleeve everything until I spent the 1st few hours on what you see here.. Don't know if I'll EVER sleeve my own cables again! What a PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol I spent over a week custom making mine. Just relax and do it little by little.


----------



## Cheaptrick

My current build cable management.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> My current build cable management.


Like the PCIe cable in the last picture how it overlaps. Overall 10/10 Tight set up. That reminds me i need purchase some cable combs and finish off my build.


----------



## Thrillsy

I picked up some cable combs today to finish off and smarten up my basic build. It's nothing comparied to how elaborate some of the builds i've seen with in this thread though..Any how.. " I got ma self some COOOMMMBBBBS"


----------



## Lavins

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lavins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I hate pink, but that is a great job, 9.9/10 from me


----------



## Roxycon

Another Evolv


----------



## Lavins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Another Evolv


Would love to rate your cables but... can't really see any. Heh


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lavins*
> 
> Would love to rate your cables but... can't really see any. Heh


Thanks!











Highlighted picture


----------



## kabrita

Just finished making my sleeved cables, maybe just swapping the back fan to a white onde, and this PC is done !!


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lavins*
> 
> (image snipped)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Another Evolv


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabrita*
> 
> Just finished making my sleeved cables, maybe just swapping the back fan to a white onde, and this PC is done !!


Man, those all look great - outstanding stuff!


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lavins*


10


----------



## thaimonen

A couple of the building of the pc.


----------



## Maelstrom13

To be fair, this is freshly built on a budget case..haha. Upgrading to either 780t or Enthoo Luxe after new years..

Also, graphics card comes end of November..shhhh...


----------



## kabrita

Just finished my backside cable management.

Still not happy with it though :s i have an idea, but can't do it right now...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'd be happy with that kabrita, 10 from me.









Got some EVGA custom cables for my 1300 g2 recently:


----------



## Alex132

Nice to see another 800D user. Surprised you still use the 140mm fan HDD plastic cover. I got rid of mine a long time ago









Do you too just run without the side-panel on? That's the only way I can get decent airflow in my system.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi there Alex.

The whole hdd cage is gutted out and now I have my pump and top behind that plastic cover. I do run mostly without the side cover off. Does seem a little cooler with it off.

I've had this case since 2010, can't come to terms going for another tower anytime soon.


----------



## bob808

Mrtooshort- Your cables look nice, extensions I assume, 9/10. But I would snip off those leftover rubber fan holders in the lower compartment to clean it up a bit. Nice rig!


----------



## thaimonen

My current setup, but the building is still in progress...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thaimonen*
> 
> 
> 
> My current setup, but the building is still in progress...


looks good so far, post when finished so we can give a score.


----------



## thaimonen

Memory exchanged and a 24-pin holder. Even down to the wires and clips msi 2x970 gaming graphics card and a custom back plate + custom SLI bridge. Little by little forward.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thaimonen*
> 
> 
> 
> Memory exchanged and a 24-pin holder. Even down to the wires and clips msi 2x970 gaming graphics card and a custom back plate + custom SLI bridge. Little by little forward.


the memory is a big improvement in the looks of your system. Now finish it


----------



## jlhawn

new power supply with new sleeved cables. (old psu was AX1200 with blue sleeved cables)


----------



## Solonowarion

Though Id post my rig. This is after I had some of my acrylic tube crack and had to put tubing in sloppily. At least this is what it looked like in its final days before I tore it down and picked it apart for scraps. Also yes I realize the sata cables are a little wild lol


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'd be happy with that kabrita, 10 from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some EVGA custom cables for my 1300 g2 recently:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very neat, I like the dark theme going on aswell! 10/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thaimonen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current setup, but the building is still in progress...


Looks great so far! Those pipes look too long though, my only criticism 9/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> new power supply with new sleeved cables. (old psu was AX1200 with blue sleeved cables)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Again looking good, 24pin could be combed a lot more and those gpu cables could do with pulling back a bit. Like the sleeving tho!







8.5/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Though Id post my rig. This is after I had some of my acrylic tube crack and had to put tubing in sloppily. At least this is what it looked like in its final days before I tore it down and picked it apart for scraps. Also yes I realize the sata cables are a little wild lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice front and back but yes those sata cables need tidying 9/10


----------



## thaimonen

Standard tubing is really rigid and no shorter running or pitäs change the hoses, but I at least not yet scab to change.


----------



## thaimonen

Now one graphics card added and the backplate still need to do or buy. Another step forward...


----------



## thaimonen

Pci boards changed to black


----------



## MIGhunter

crazy how this thread has changed from hiding your cables so nobody can see them to showing off your cables.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So I'm finally done with upgrades and details. (for this month atleast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What do you think guys? Btw I will replace current backplate with EK one soon.


Nice & clean.....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> 9.5/10 Excellent work their bud, not easy in such a small case. You would get an extra 0.5 if the GPU power cable was sleeved in black/red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm loving this in a white case...


----------



## thaimonen

My pc is ready.


----------



## Solonowarion

Just some rear cable management in progress.


----------



## Cheaptrick

My Corsair Obsidian 250D cable management...


----------



## Lordevan83

Before



and After


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> and After
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Total 180.. Great cleanup.


----------



## urbanfreestyle

__
https://flic.kr/p/wvmwDa
go on... tear me apart... i dare you! lol.

__
https://flic.kr/p/wvmwDa
 by Geoff Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanfreestyle*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wvmwDa
> go on... tear me apart... i dare you! lol.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wvmwDa
> by Geoff Palmer, on Flickr


Cables are decent, 8/10. Could flip the two fans to the other side to hide better and bunch up the cables near the 8 pin.

Get either one of these for your GPU instead of that thing holding it up.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019ZZQVK8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B019ZZQVK8&linkCode=as2&tag=pugesyst07-20&linkId=SUBIKZK3XGUQRLTP


http://mnpctech.com/gpu-support-bracket/mnpctech-gpu-support-bracket.html


----------



## urbanfreestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Cables are decent, 8/10. Could flip the two fans to the other side to hide better and bunch up the cables near the 8 pin.
> 
> Get either one of these for your GPU instead of that thing holding it up.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019ZZQVK8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B019ZZQVK8&linkCode=as2&tag=pugesyst07-20&linkId=SUBIKZK3XGUQRLTP
> 
> 
> http://mnpctech.com/gpu-support-bracket/mnpctech-gpu-support-bracket.html


THAT.....
IS....
AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanfreestyle*
> 
> THAT.....
> IS....
> AWESOME!!!!!!!


Yeah I quite like the MNPCTech one. The more "industrial" look appeals more to me.


----------



## urbanfreestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah I quite like the MNPCTech one. The more "industrial" look appeals more to me.


Not too sure how i would manage getting one of these as i'm in the UK :-(


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah I quite like the MNPCTech one. The more "industrial" look appeals more to me.


Agree there, hmmmm will go nice with my build coming up.


----------



## jlhawn

here is my support jack I made for a few dollars, these instructions are for my old 680 but since then I have made a new one for my 970 and 980
http://www.overclock.net/t/1515355/graphics-card-jack-support

you can see it just at the end of the graphics card in this pic, click on pic to enlarge for a better view.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here is my support jack I made for a few dollars, these instructions are for my old 680 but since then I have made a new one for my 970 and 980
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515355/graphics-card-jack-support
> 
> you can see it just at the end of the graphics card in this pic, click on pic to enlarge for a better view.


I remember that thread. Good post.







The sag is real, personally I think I would either spend the money on the two I mentioned earlier or get a different GPU. Just looks more refined, but to each their own.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I remember that thread. Good post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sag is real, personally I think I would either spend the money on the two I mentioned earlier or get a different GPU. Just looks more refined, but to each their own.


Yes I must admit the ones you linked are very nice, I did not know about them.
The metal one is the one I would consider.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Yes I must admit the ones you linked are very nice, I did not know about them.
> The metal one is the one I would consider.












Here is my rig. Playing with the Nvidia stock HSF on my 980 TI.

Gonna do a stock vs ACX 2.0+ vs Hybrid video soon.

















Dat bokeh......shot on my Sony NEX-5T with the kit lens @ F3.5 with 6400ISO. Thinking I am gonna get the Rokinon 12mm F2.0 soon.

http://www.amazon.com/Rokinon-Ultra-Angle-E-Mount-RK12M-E/dp/B00JD4TAWI


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my rig. Playing with the Nvidia stock HSF on my 980 TI.
> 
> Gonna do a stock vs ACX 2.0+ vs Hybrid video soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat bokeh......shot on my Sony NEX-5T with the kit lens @ F3.5 with 6400ISO. Thinking I am gonna get the Rokinon 12mm F2.0 soon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rokinon-Ultra-Angle-E-Mount-RK12M-E/dp/B00JD4TAWI


I really like the black sleeved cables. I might have to redo my red ones.


----------



## 303869

Just got some cable combs for my power cables, what you guys think as a whole?





The cables from the h100i look a bit ugly but cant think of anywhere else to route them.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Just got some cable combs for my power cables, what you guys think as a whole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cables from the h100i look a bit ugly but cant think of anywhere else to route them.


looks good, are they a pain in the rear to install? I was considering them for mine.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks good, are they a pain in the rear to install? I was considering them for mine.


They're not that bad to install actually, I think next time I take it apart I will take the cables out, straighten them out and then install the combs the whole length of the cable outside of the case, as trying to trace each individual wire can be a pain.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> They're not that bad to install actually, I think next time I take it apart I will take the cables out, straighten them out and then install the combs the whole length of the cable outside of the case, as trying to trace each individual wire can be a pain.


that sounds like a good idea, I will pull mine out and comb them and put back in, I don't have very many cables.
1 24 pin
2 pci-e 8 pin
1 sata for 3 drives and their hidden
1 molex, and it's hidden
1 cpu


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that sounds like a good idea, I will pull mine out and comb them and put back in, I don't have very many cables.
> 1 24 pin
> 2 pci-e 8 pin
> 1 sata for 3 drives and their hidden
> 1 molex, and it's hidden
> 1 cpu


Yeah you've got a clean buid but some combing on the cables would really finish it off!







If your interested in the combs I bought mine from here http://www.moddiy.com/products/Professional-Single-Sleeved-Cable-Wire-Clear-Comb-(4-to-24-Slots).html Postage will prob be more than the combs so you might want to combine the order with something.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that sounds like a good idea, I will pull mine out and comb them and put back in, I don't have very many cables.
> 1 24 pin
> 2 pci-e 8 pin
> 1 sata for 3 drives and their hidden
> 1 molex, and it's hidden
> 1 cpu


8/10,

Cable-management looks good but it could be a tad tidier.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8.5 / 10
Very clean,tho you could route the cable going into your music card from a side grommet because it kinda looks off to me,coming from the bottom..
And for God's sake,take the brown stickers off of your cable combs,it's driving my OCD crazy









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> 8.5 / 10
> Very clean,tho you could route the cable going into your music card from a side grommet because it kinda looks off to me,coming from the bottom..
> And for God's sake,take the brown stickers off of your cable combs,it's driving my OCD crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They're not stickers, they're colored greyish from the "inside". Been thinking of painting them black because of that reason but i've been too lazy lately.

About the soundcard cable, i tried routing it through the grommet but the grommet is too far away from the card, it just looks dull to me.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> About the soundcard cable, i tried routing it through the grommet but the grommet is too far away from the card, it just looks dull to me.


Oh,okay then..I guess you would have thought of that ,lol..It doesn't look bad but I thought it'd look better that way..
it is a very clean case,once again,kudos







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> They're not stickers, they're colored greyish from the "inside". Been thinking of painting them black because of that reason but i've been too lazy lately.


I'm pretty sure that cable combs come with stickers like that,to avoid scratching when in transit..I thought that it was that way too,but after changing some combs in my rig,I found out that they aren't..Maybe give it another look??
Here's a potato pic of how my rig looks...sorry for the quality


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 8/10,
> 
> Cable-management looks good but it could be a tad tidier.


that my friend is a perfect 10. very very nice,


----------



## Mega Man

8 sorry I hate cable combs

Train the cables and toss them, imo cables are too long too need to be trimmed


----------



## DR4G00N

Re did the cable management in my rig, looks better than it did before.



I may get a red Cablemod set for it and swap the cougar fans for a pair of red led AF120's sometime after I get a custom loop done up to spruce it up a bit.


----------



## ThornTwist

Its clean and its not bad, but nothing spectacular. 7/10

Here's what I got:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Just finished cable management on a HAF XB for a friend








RGB light strip glued all around the top
Sorry about the bad lighting.. I only had a small flashlight, or camera flash -_-


----------



## fbmowner

New Case 5 years later = much better cable management. Loving NZXT so far.


----------



## Stige

Building a secondary PC in an old case with no places to hide cables etc so doing my best to do it as tidy as possible, things so far:


PSU, GPU and CPU cooler coming later today.

And my ghetto fan slot in the front panel from cardboard and some black duct tape.


Not very pretty but works.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Rig I built for a friend today. Sorry about the potato pic.



Intel i5 4690K, MSI Z97 GAMING 5, MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G, 8GB Corsair 2400MHZ, Corsair H105, EVGA 650 GS, 120 GB Samsung 850 in an NZXT S340.


----------



## helo moshi




----------



## STN71190

New rig I just built.


----------



## Crazycarl




----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*


Less concerned with rating your cables, more concerned with telling you that your CPU heatsing is competing for airflow with your rear exhaust fan, best way to do this would be to turn you heatsink 180 degrees.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Picked up a BitFenix Neos and some ITX kit, could be slightly better.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Picked up a BitFenix Neos and some ITX kit, could be slightly better.


No GPU in build............thats a paddlin'.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> No GPU in build............thats a paddlin'.


It's a headless server?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Less concerned with rating your cables, more concerned with telling you that your CPU heatsing is competing for airflow with your rear exhaust fan, best way to do this would be to turn you heatsink 180 degrees.


Or putting the fan on the front side of the heatsink?


----------



## helo moshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Less concerned with rating your cables, more concerned with telling you that your CPU heatsing is competing for airflow with your rear exhaust fan, best way to do this would be to turn you heatsink 180 degrees.


The fan was in Pull Mode. I was trying out pull setup to lessen dust building up fast on the heatsink. Just like Pull config on rads


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helo moshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Less concerned with rating your cables, more concerned with telling you that your CPU heatsing is competing for airflow with your rear exhaust fan, best way to do this would be to turn you heatsink 180 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> The fan was in Pull Mode. I was trying out pull setup to lessen dust building up fast on the heatsink. Just like Pull config on rads
Click to expand...

In that case that is perfectly fine, but I worked in a computer repair shop for 3 years, and the amount of people who put their heatsinks on so that the air was fighting against other fans was amazing and shocking.


----------



## bluedevil

How is mine?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> How is mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! Very very clean, love the stealthy look.
Props to you man









My recent upgrade:


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Awesome! Very very clean, love the stealthy look.
> Props to you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent upgrade:


Thanks a ton buddy. Might be on Booted on Monday night on AwesomeSauce Network on YT.









Yours looks phenomenal. Love the custom WC. That's the next step in my building .


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> How is mine?












Never seen rear cable management so... perfect


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen rear cable management so... perfect


Thanks! Come cheer/vote for me on Monday!


----------



## reborn624

How is mine?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624*
> 
> How is mine?


Its pretty good, 7/10. I wanna see the rear end.


----------



## Deago999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624*
> 
> How is mine?


----------



## reborn624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Its pretty good, 7/10. I wanna see the rear end.


You sure?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624*
> 
> You sure?


Tisk tisk.....I see some opportunity to clean that up.....


----------



## reborn624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Tisk tisk.....I see some opportunity to clean that up.....


You right, on weekend ! When I have time


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624*
> 
> You right, on weekend ! When I have time


PM me if you have any questions, happy to help!


----------



## AreTheGod

Hey!
This is my first cable sleeving soo please be kind










I just finished the CPU cable (witch you see here) soo I'd like to know if i got the right method


----------



## colinreay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AreTheGod*
> 
> Hey!
> This is my first cable sleeving soo please be kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished the CPU cable (witch you see here) soo I'd like to know if i got the right method


Looks good to me! Looks like Black, Grey, Dark Grey and Blue Teleios?


----------



## AreTheGod

Nice








But no it's some MDPC Titanium Grey, Aquamarine and Shade 19


----------



## colinreay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AreTheGod*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's some MDPC Titanium Grey, Aquamarine and Shade 19


Sweet! Pet sleeving is the best IMO, well worth it.


----------



## CS14

Just finished setting up my new Corsair Obsidian 450D I picked up today.



Next on my list is a modular PSU with sleeved cables.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Just finished setting up my new Corsair Obsidian 450D I picked up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Next on my list is a modular PSU with sleeved cables.


impressive, my cable management is terrible/borderline i'm ashamed of it lol


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> impressive, my cable management is terrible/borderline i'm ashamed of it lol


I was right there with ya on my last case. Had practically no room at all for cable management.


----------



## vesley

Icemodz cables i ordered for my uncle.

Surprised how good the gold color looks in the NZXT H440.


----------



## Bearded Gamer

This is only about my 3rd time attempting to make the inside of my case look "nice".

Hows it look? Don't be cruel







Just switched over to this CM Elite 334 Nvidia case from a Antec 300.

(Yes crossfire in an Nvidia case i know... My 750Ti SC is in route from Amazon)


----------



## Boinz

I give a B- for effort.


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I give a B- for effort.


----------



## MOD-ONE

24 pin I did for a friend of mine.


----------



## WiSK

That is nice @MOD-ONE and great photography too!


----------



## MOD-ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That is nice @MOD-ONE and great photography too!


Thanks!! The photo was taken with a fairly basic canon g12 with natural window light.


----------



## .theMetal

New case and stuff with new fans and sleeved extensions, specs in my signature:


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> New case and stuff with new fans and sleeved extensions, specs in my signature:


A+

But where's your motherboard?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearded Gamer*
> 
> A+
> 
> But where's your motherboard?


Eh I ditched it, figured it would be fine with out it


----------



## DeviousAddict

Not my work but thought I'd share as it is a work of genious


----------



## baird gow

new build from last week


----------



## DeviousAddict

^^ what cooler is that on your CPU?


----------



## ojbristow

Current cable management


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojbristow*
> 
> Current cable management


Stupendous!


----------



## Trinergy

Current setup of my daughter's PC. Totally inspired by some of these posts.

I don't like the bottom front panel/USB2 cables crawling out of the hole at the bottom. Might try to see if I have enough slack to have them come out through the back and go horizontally across. It just sticks out a lot. I think I also need to move the fan cable at the bottom to exit by the PSU cables to make it hidden instead of sticking out like a sore thumb. Bottom fan controlled by GPU and top fan controlled by CPU PWM fans using splitters. All drives in top 5.25" cage, I got jealous of all of the cases without drive cages and then I forgot that I can remove mine. I only had 2.5" drives so I moved them up to the top in an ICY DOCK that also houses a SD card reader.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> ^^ what cooler is that on your CPU?


Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3


----------



## Ripple

What really matters is what's behind the motherboard:


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> What really matters is what's behind the motherboard:


Lol not gonna happen in my 13" x 13" x 8" case. the back of my case has a quarter inchbetween the panel and the mobo. I had to hook up every mobo,fans, usbs, and case adapters before i even screwed in my motherboard because you cant even fit your hand down to the board.


----------



## serave

Don't really know what to improve, doesn't feel like spending $25-30 for sleeved cables

I also need to deal with that GPU sag somehow, i had 290X Vapor-X once and it didnt even sag that bad like my current gpu does :^(


----------



## jktmas

just re wired my "server rack", quite a few cables were just not the perfect length.




Edit: Wording.


----------



## Amaz




----------



## Hello Sir

So i recently built a PC for the first time and I think i did a pretty good job for a First-timer...(atleast i hope so







)
Note: This is a WIP so it's not completely finished yet, I still need to get a second Ram stick and im looking for some nice Sleeved Cable extensions (especially 24-pin and 8-pin PCI-e) that aren't too expensive but still look nice







This PCI-e cable piece of ****


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Im ares a proz


----------



## Xyro TR1

Cable management in this small of a case is a challenge! What do y'all think?





The weird cable sticking out of the case is for an LED strip that goes on the side panel.


----------



## fg2chase

Wasn't much I could do with all the drives... lol


----------



## xdanisx

OMG I can't believe this thread is still going... I should finally have something to post within the next month!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Cable management in this small of a case is a challenge! What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weird cable sticking out of the case is for an LED strip that goes on the side panel.


Nicely done!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nicely done!


Thanks!!









Just shoved my 1TB Crucial SSD into it for storage. No sticky pads required, the cables keep it all pressed into place!


----------



## Caos

Hi. Greetings from Paraguay.
I need a score xD


----------



## wot

Best I can do with this case.

*I have usb 3.0 cables


----------



## -MrE-

My first cables, after seeing a lot of tutorials, it took me just about 2.5 hours


















Plus I just did these


----------



## Lordevan83

First time doing fully custom cable, except for some of the double cables that are conveniently hidden:








Back side could still be a lot better if I sodderred RGB LED cables instead of using splitters.


----------



## intermission

New setup. I know it could use a little tweaking. I'm not happy with the cables coming off of the GPU, but I don't know how else to run them.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 
> http://mnpctech.com/gpu-support-bracket/mnpctech-gpu-support-bracket.html


Thanks bro!


----------



## ekg84

Still work in progress..


----------



## KyadCK

They won't be perfect, but it's also an open cube, so there's only so much you can do.






So much room for future projects.


----------



## Juliotech

Hello everyone,

This is my new Rig to start 2017 with power

Board: Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Republic of Gamers).
CPU: Intel i7 6700K.
Cooler: Corsair Hydro H110i GTX with 2 Corsair AF140.
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR4.
GPU: Asus Strix 1070 OC Edition 8Gb (Republic Of Gamers).
Monitor: Asus VN247 1080p 1ms (Need to change it).
PSU: Corsair RM 750i 80+ Gold.
PSU Sleeves: Phanteks Sleeves kit (Red/Black).
Case: NZXT S340 Elite with 1 Corsair AF120 and a Corsair AF140.
SSD: Samsung 128GB.
HDD: WD Black 1TB y Seagate 2 TB.

What do you think?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Awesome! Very very clean, love the stealthy look.
> Props to you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent upgrade:


What are those satin silver fittings? I love their look.


----------



## panmanr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-MrE-*
> 
> My first cables, after seeing a lot of tutorials, it took me just about 2.5 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I just did these


Hi. Nice work. Where can i buy online these 24-pin ATX Cable Wire Management Holder? I live in Europe and i only found them on USA and Canada sites.


----------



## -MrE-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panmanr*
> 
> Hi. Nice work. Where can i buy online these 24-pin ATX Cable Wire Management Holder? I live in Europe and i only found them on USA and Canada sites.


I buy them from highflow.nl, they ship internationally


----------



## mAs81

I still haven't got a full braided kit for my PSU , but I did mount all of my drives in the upper 5.25" bay using a Sharkoon bracket , and redid some cables(kinda)
Before:


After:



I believe that it looks cleaner now with the SSD tray out of the way,although I'd like it if the sharkoon extension tray didn't make my HDD protrude that much , but oh well









What'cha guys think??


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> ok its been A while since I posted my Rig so here it goes , its a new rig , well now its 9,onths old
> 
> what you guys think this is rated


been a few month since i posted my Rig i don't have a AMD system no more
and upgraded to a 1070SC and got a swiftech 240 x2 will be going custom soon
i think i did good with the part i picked out and the cables but you guys tell me
i posted my old picture and then my new

System Specs are now

Case: Phanteks Enthoo Pro
CPU: I7 6700 4.0Ghz Stock
MB: EVGA Z170 Classified K
Cooler: Swiftech H240 X2 Prestige
RAM: G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
GPU: Nvidia EVGA GeForce GTX 1070SC Black Edition
SSD: Kingston SSDNow V300 Series (Main)
HDD1: Western Digital Blue 250GB (Storge)
HDD2: Western Digital Blue 250GB (Bench)
HDD3: Seagate Hybrid Drive 1TB 64MB Cache (Games)
PSU: Corsair RM1000


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks very clean, nice work. How are the temps with the chips sharing the swiftech 240? Any overclocking?


----------



## XRogerX

i had it overclocked today to 4.8Ghz @1.4volts stressing it with XTU for 10mins and at the current time when it was running at the time was 84-85c
now Benching with XTU with one pass only ranges between 72-80c

now i did fold that where i have an issue why the CPU and GPU both was stock and overclock , started overclock 1st , that folded like nothing easy as pie
but the heat was on the CPU was borderline for me almost 87c ,that where i stopped it after it finished the WU so then i rebooted and put the CPU bk to Stock
and folded again and that was awesome and more my speed ,the temps there was more in the 60c .....Fold on the GPU IS NOTIHNG but folding with these two
together on this unit nooooooo . get way to warm so when i bench it one or the other ,it get so damn warm the fittings feel it lol

and early today i overclocked both CPU and GPU that was fun lol, it wasn't as warm as it was when i was folding , but for benching yes keeps it in range

so in all in all DONT FOLD with this Kit lol
overclock and bench yes lol


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i had it overclocked today to 4.8Ghz @1.4volts stressing it with XTU for 10mins and at the current time when it was running at the time was 84-85c
> now Benching with XTU with one pass only ranges between 72-80c
> 
> now i did fold that where i have an issue why the CPU and GPU both was stock and overclock , started overclock 1st , that folded like nothing easy as pie
> but the heat was on the CPU was borderline for me almost 87c ,that where i stopped it after it finished the WU so then i rebooted and put the CPU bk to Stock
> and folded again and that was awesome and more my speed ,the temps there was more in the 60c .....Fold on the GPU IS NOTIHNG but folding with these two
> together on this unit nooooooo . get way to warm so when i bench it one or the other ,it get so damn warm the fittings feel it lol
> 
> and early today i overclocked both CPU and GPU that was fun lol, it wasn't as warm as it was when i was folding , but for benching yes keeps it in range
> 
> 
> 
> so in all in all DONT FOLD with this Kit lol
> overclock and bench yes lol


Sweet, yea folding taxes things pretty rough. You could eventually add another radiator too, I would think.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sweet, yea folding taxes things pretty rough. You could eventually add another radiator too, I would think.


i will be going for a custom loop with two Rads , with the top being a 360 of course lol and a 240 somewhere else


----------



## RPierce

Not sure if this is still going or not, but could use some help on mine currently. Below is the current setup. Theme is red/black. I am looking to order some cable extensions or an entire kit to tidy things up. My question is, where can I find cables for things like USB 3.1, fans, HD audio, etc? Or do you guys just end up living with those things? Please let me know which color cables you think would look good, and maybe give some recommendations of where to get them, etc Also, thinking of maybe going with white LED light kit to accent and show off the components? This is my first real build, so not sure where to go from here.


----------



## XRogerX

well all i would do if you want to save your self some money and if you plain on having this system for awhile

if the
USB 3.1, fans, HD audio wires are bothering you that much put some electrical tape around the parts that are showing

as for the PSU you want to get a PSU that fully Modular , your is a Semi Modular and your CPU 8pin doesn't reach at least
that what it looks like to me, thats why your using a extension

the PSU is whats catching my Eye , also what GFX is that

from the looks of the two pins it looks like its a 10xx series , if so to clear up the wires a bit more get a evga power link

if you scroll bk a few post you will see how it looks on my card , looks nice with no wires in front

Just my two cents , like i said , mostly the PSU the sticks out like a sore thumb

but all in all the USB 3.1, fans, HD audio extension wont cost that much


----------



## fg2chase

Cable job isn't the best in my router, but I did it quick.


----------



## RPierce

Here is where I ended up with mine.


----------



## HansCC

Nice job on the 9100 XPS - I see you have modded your internals - very nice - what is the video card - thx


----------



## Himo5

Finally decided how to build the PSU cover.


----------



## Alastair

Rate mah cables!


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Finally decided how to build the PSU cover.


That's impressive


----------



## frostbite

How did you get that liquorice to stay so straight?

when I tried it with silverstone extensions it was all over the place


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0*
> 
> That's impressive


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> How did you get that liquorice to stay so straight?
> 
> when I tried it with silverstone extensions it was all over the place


Beading wire and fishing line.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Finally decided how to build the PSU cover.


that last one is a work of art. Well done.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> that last one is a work of art. Well done.


Thanks. There aren't that many cases that would allow a design like this to work nowadays.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Finally decided how to build the PSU cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: PICTURES


I thought I had nice cables. Then I saw this. Good job man 10/10


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> I thought I had nice cables. Then I saw this. Good job man 10/10


Thanks. Considering how difficult it is to source a sleeving job like this with such things as colored heat shrink and opaque white connectors it's not surprising so few bother to go as far as this.


----------



## bluedevil

Here is my Silencio 352 Build I did a little while back...I like to think its my best cable work. Spent 8+ hours on it.









https://ibb.co/gKGmMF
https://ibb.co/hiBxTv
https://ibb.co/kMmWov


----------



## Himo5

Nice. It can't be easy setting up the AIO lines to stay leak free in a small case like that.


----------



## jmdulay

Working on a case that can only do so much in hiding cables, I've decided to just make them visible and be at the very least "presentable" without custom cables.


----------



## ironhide138

Just built my new pc today. Pretty happy how it turned out.

You dont want to see the back though







.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Thanks. Considering how difficult it is to source a sleeving job like this with such things as colored heat shrink and opaque white connectors it's not surprising so few bother to go as far as this.


I must say that it really sucks that today, people think "oh, amazing! too bad I don't know anyone that can do that!" instead of "I can't wait to do it myself!".
I really miss the times when everyone was trying cable sleeving with small or big successes.


----------



## Lordevan83

This was an absolute nightmare in cable management. Check out my ROG Yacht HTPC

https://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/4443/rog-yacht-htpc


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> This was an absolute nightmare in cable management. Check out my ROG Yacht HTPC
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/4443/rog-yacht-htpc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That... is a work of art. 10/10









That tubing must have been so awkward to get right. I love the sneaky placement of the radiator.


----------



## aallanigue

not yet complete but cable management is!


----------



## OrangeClockwerk

Recently saw those impressive red licorice cables on facebook shared with a link to this thread, I figured I would share the cable mgmt from my most recent build Cyprus29. What do you guys think?? The metal plugs are called aviation connectors. There is a more official name for them but I can't recall off hand.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeClockwerk*
> 
> Recently saw those impressive red licorice cables on facebook shared with a link to this thread, I figured I would share the cable mgmt from my most recent build Cyprus29. What do you guys think?? The metal plugs are called aviation connectors. There is a more official name for them but I can't recall off hand.


Very nice! More official would be something like Amphenol and a part number, perhaps also milspec and intended use (depending on the manufacturer), but we called round ones like yours cannon plugs in the Air Force. The bulkhead connectors we simply called bulkhead connectors, though they too would be identified in a similar way as their mating plugs.

Wires soldered to the pins in the plugs?


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> This was an absolute nightmare in cable management. Check out my ROG Yacht HTPC]


That, my friend, is a work of art! Assurredly expensive, but definitely a labor of love.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeClockwerk*
> 
> Recently saw those impressive red licorice cables on facebook shared with a link to this thread, I figured I would share the cable mgmt from my most recent build Cyprus29. What do you guys think?? The metal plugs are called aviation connectors. There is a more official name for them but I can't recall off hand.


Great matching paint job on the connectors and board armor. You're definitely heading into Snef territory on this build.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeClockwerk*
> 
> Recently saw those impressive red licorice cables on facebook shared with a link to this thread, I figured I would share the cable mgmt from my most recent build Cyprus29. What do you guys think?? The metal plugs are called aviation connectors. There is a more official name for them but I can't recall off hand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Thund3rTw0nk

After scrolling through a couple of the pages in this thread my cable management skills feel inadequate.

But...

Here's what I did with what I had to work with,,,



I am looking at perhaps getting another case in the not so distant future, since I want a windowed case...


----------



## SHNS0

I think anyone would feel inadequate after seeing the copper/white build here on the top of this page, heh.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0*
> 
> I think anyone would feel inadequate after seeing the copper/white build here on the top of this page, heh.


Yep...

That thing is insane. Love the custom connectors. I never would have thought of that!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fg2chase

Do your worst


----------



## Himo5

Just you wait, one of these days they're gonna have RGB sleeving!









AvariGold finally done.


----------



## msd0

Nice work. So what's the secret to keeping your cables together like that? I can almost see a stitch, but if you laced them, you did a good job hiding the thread.


----------



## frostbite

Hairspray


----------



## msd0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> Hairspray


I'll have to pick up a can of Aquanet


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msd0*
> 
> Nice work. So what's the secret to keeping your cables together like that? I can almost see a stitch, but if you laced them, you did a good job hiding the thread.


0.3mm Nylon beading wire - and the trick of bending needles without breaking them. There's an illustration of the method in my AvariRog build.

But I like the idea of hairspray.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> This was an absolute nightmare in cable management. Check out my ROG Yacht HTPC
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/4443/rog-yacht-htpc


That is amazing! A functional piece of art


----------



## ekg84




----------



## mAs81

10/10 for the quality of the photos alone









Great job done on the cables too , kudos ..


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Nothing too impressive, but I put an effort forward to make it clean for the recipient of the giveaway. My last mod Project:Military Tech.


----------



## urbanfreestyle

Is that a purpose built case? looks weird on the rear?


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanfreestyle*
> 
> Is that a purpose built case? looks weird on the rear?


The case started as the picture below. I had to craft a new backplate and motherpanel as the old ones were fused together. Additionally the old configuration didn't allow any room for cable management, so I created a new backplate with the motherboard shifted inward 10mm.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> The case started as the picture below. I had to craft a new backplate and motherpanel as the old ones were fused together. Additionally the old configuration didn't allow any room for cable management, so I created a new backplate with the motherboard shifted inward 10mm.


Wow, good work on that case. I had no idea it was originally some beige office box. Moving the motherboard tray must have been a lot of work.


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Wow, good work on that case. I had no idea it was originally some beige office box. Moving the motherboard tray must have been a lot of work.


It definitely wasn't easy. I chose to create a new full size motherboard panel out of my plastic paneling and create aluminum L brackets to hold it in place. That was easier than cutting up the steel monstrosity that was there.


----------



## helo moshi

CM N200


----------



## dualdottv

Made this yesterday. My first ever sleeved cable. I can't get it to sit right like all these nice archs lol.


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dualdottv*
> 
> Made this yesterday. My first ever sleeved cable. I can't get it to sit right like all these nice archs lol.


Nicely sleeved! It looks crisp and clean. Loving the color choice also, make sure to post a pic of them installed also


----------



## SDBolts619

Updated with new video card / video card cables...


----------



## bolo1800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dualdottv*
> 
> Made this yesterday. My first ever sleeved cable. I can't get it to sit right like all these nice archs lol.


Is that the new papaya-orange from MDPC-X?


----------



## dualdottv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolo1800*
> 
> Is that the new papaya-orange from MDPC-X?


Unfortunately not. I did this like a week before the new colours came out. The orange is just orange and the blue is B-Magic. The new papaya one is a lot brighter than this one.


----------



## bolo1800

So many beautiful sleeves and cable management in here.
This was my first try with sleeving.


----------



## bolo1800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dualdottv*
> 
> Unfortunately not. I did this like a week before the new colours came out. The orange is just orange and the blue is B-Magic. The new papaya one is a lot brighter than this one.


I think Nils sent me a sample of the new Papaya-Orange and Gulf-Blue in the last shipment, but I'm not sure if it's the new orange or the Lava-Orange.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Updated with new video card / video card cables...


Good work on that cable management behind the mobo! As nice as the FT02 case is, you can really tell it's getting old with the lack of space back there.

Also, how did you mount the 240mm rad? Is it just sitting there or do you have it secured down?


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Good work on that cable management behind the mobo! As nice as the FT02 case is, you can really tell it's getting old with the lack of space back there.
> 
> Also, how did you mount the 240mm rad? Is it just sitting there or do you have it secured down?


Thanks - it's a bit tight, but nothing too bad.

Radiator is mounted to a lexan piece that I modified. That in turn screws into the big fans at the bottom of the case.


----------



## THC Butterz

Cant afford fancy sleeved cables but did what i could with what i have, had to as i have glass on both sides


----------



## dualdottv

Here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> Nicely sleeved! It looks crisp and clean. Loving the color choice also, make sure to post a pic of them installed also




Here you go @Dalchi Frusche


----------



## KyadCK

Just finished moving Forge into a new box;


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dualdottv*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> Here you go @Dalchi Frusche


Very nice, that color really stands out against that monochromatic motherboard!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just finished moving Forge into a new box;


7.5/10 siriously comb those cables!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> 7.5/10 siriously comb those cables!


Will not happen ever. Stitching or leaving them lie, combs themselves are ugly as hell and ruin the effect every time.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Will not happen ever. Stitching or leaving them lie, combs themselves are ugly as hell and ruin the effect every time.


 

Yup, totally agree,I also dislike combs, its removes from the effect the same with hard tubbing, always liked soft tubbing better, but its, as usual, a personal preference.


----------



## bellyflopdog

IMG_0630.JPG 1744k .JPG file


----------



## rock14

Hi everyone!
First time making extension cables. this is the result for now!
i had already sleeved my non modular psu with all black paracord but now i'm starting to plan my next build, so i decided to make extensions. any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Mega Man

I totally agree about combs. But i am not against using them in "unseen" areas to organize


----------



## brox

Work related





So, should I do an aviation themed cable run in my case?


----------



## msd0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brox*
> 
> So, should I do an aviation themed cable run in my case?


I could see that working on the back of case where the cables can be bundled together, but don't see how that would work on the front.


----------



## brox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msd0*
> 
> I could see that working on the back of case where the cables can be bundled together, but don't see how that would work on the front.


I was thinking that I could have all cables enter through a single grommet and then branch off where necessary kind of like a harness, or would that be too busy looking?


----------



## msd0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brox*
> 
> I was thinking that I could have all cables enter through a single grommet and then branch off where necessary kind of like a harness, or would that be too busy looking?


Hard to say without trying I guess. Are you thinking about bundling each cable in a single sleeve?


----------



## brox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msd0*
> 
> Hard to say without trying I guess. Are you thinking about bundling each cable in a single sleeve?


Initially yes, but then have them split off where necessary with stitching, clamps, and individual sleeves, so the whole harness kind of wraps around the motherboard


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Finally got my new cables, Just waiting for my grey vue coolant and its done. Didnt spend to much time on the back. But not to bad.


----------



## WiSK

Nice tube sleeving @Taint3dBulge









No cable combs for me... Just bunching them up and letting wires hang a bit naturally.

This new Silverstone PSU has 4 sense wires on the ATX24 so I'd have to get 28-slot combs anyway.

It's ranger green, commando green and color-X. And a tiny bit of atomic green on the speaker wire in the middle there. Gotta change that to color-X.


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Finally got my new cables, Just waiting for my grey vue coolant and its done. Didnt spend to much time on the back. But not to bad.


You might want to check out the Vue thread before putting that stuff in your system. Many people seem to be pretty upset about their real world results.


----------



## Intrepidation

Here is my current PC housed in my Corsair 600T. I recently added a couple 120mm Riing fans under the 5.25" bays and put the old front panel, with the mesh insert, on the back side.


----------



## Intrepidation

Here's my previous PC which can trace it routs back to 2006, although only the case is from the original build. Raidmax Sagitta. Loved the look of the case when I got it. even now I still like the exterior. Interior's terrible to work with, but after 2 tries I got the cable management as good as it will probably ever be. I actually got inspired by a post in this thread tiding up the cables in an old case to go back to give it another go. Last 2 photos are the result from this evening. The GTX 970 was in there for testing, the GTX 260 is the third photo is card that goes with it.


----------



## Intrepidation

Finally we have my very first build, running an AMD Athlon with a GeForce 6600. I hadn't touched this PC in years, and the interior since High School, but a few months ago I decided to fire it up, and then clean it up.


----------



## KC_Flip

Installed a rack and ethernet in my house


----------



## Revan654

KC_Flip said:


> Installed a rack and ethernet in my house
> View attachment 116953
> 
> View attachment 116937
> 
> View attachment 116929
> 
> View attachment 116961


Very clean with the Velcro straps.

Not sure if you care for Cablecombs or not but it looks like they even make cablecombs for Cat cables.

CableCombs For Cat 5 & Cat 6: https://mnpctech.com/buy-stealth-cable-combs-for-pcs/cat-5-cable-comb/
CableCombs For Cat6a: https://mnpctech.com/buy-stealth-cable-combs-for-pcs/cat6-6a-combs/


----------



## KC_Flip

Revan654 said:


> Very clean with the Velcro straps.
> 
> Not sure if you care for Cablecombs or not but it looks like they even make cablecombs for Cat cables.
> 
> CableCombs For Cat 5 & Cat 6: https://mnpctech.com/buy-stealth-cable-combs-for-pcs/cat-5-cable-comb/
> CableCombs For Cat6a: https://mnpctech.com/buy-stealth-cable-combs-for-pcs/cat6-6a-combs/


Definitely going to check those out. Might not use them on the rack, but something like that could be great attached to the underside of my desk. Cables are up and out of the way, but not very clean.


----------



## ekg84

my old trusty Lian Li build. Redone all cabling last year but never got to post it.


----------



## jvillaveces

ekg84 said:


> my old trusty Lian Li build. Redone all cabling last year but never got to post it.


Impressive!


----------



## Bill Owen

@Himo5 your awesome cable job is on Twitter, https://twitter.com/Mnpctech/status/991339415527182337


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Figured we'd post our most recent cable job! Our first time making custom extensions from scratch.

Internal shot










Day shot.... where's all the cables?










Night glamour shot


----------



## Himo5

> Bill Owen
> @*Himo5* your awesome cable job is on Twitter, https://twitter.com/Mnpctech/status/991339415527182337


Wow! That's taken an awful long time to come to light.
I used to have that build in my signature but when they changed the site format it was lost.
If anyone is still asking about the cabling technique using 0.3mm nylon beading wire I'll post the build images here again.


----------



## Himo5

Dalchi Frusche said:


> Figured we'd post our most recent cable job! Our first time making custom extensions from scratch.
> 
> Internal shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day shot.... where's all the cables?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night glamour shot


Great build. I'd love to see what TechSource made of it in Setup Wars, but don't show him that stock shelf.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

Hey so my first post here guys.

Iv'e been building computers since high school, but I dunno why I never bothered to sign up yet lol.

anyway the first two pics will be the two computers I built for a rich friend. I got a smart watch for it lol.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174545&thumb=1

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174553&thumb=1

so the next one is my personal computer which only cost me about $620 total. I know all of you are probably super elitist and stuff but it's a core i3 8100 which intel made sure I can't overclock, an MSI Z370 board, a semi modular 650watt PSU 80 plus bronze, 240gb el cheapo SSD, GTX 970 etc









my pc here.

to give you an idea how Microcenter's horrible IT department made almost the same exact case with an uglier face look:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174577&thumb=1

and they want like 900 bucks for the one with INTEGRATED GRAPHICS LOLOL

terrible IT department there, but yeah just me and some of my humble builds. I like the small Hadron build I did there the most out of any computer I ever built, and it was watercooled. check out the pepsi can next to it for size chart.


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Himo5 said:


> Great build. I'd love to see what TechSource made of it in Setup Wars, but don't show him that stock shelf.


Haha right, he would rip me a new one. I do need to address the storage up there on the shelf and get some better pictures. Then I can submit to TechSource, IMFR, and Brian.


----------



## DaaQ

Sub since sub forum disappeared.


----------



## SugarBalz

This is a bit sloppy due to retaining the factor caps and then re-wiring them into PSU side. Im hoping for a 6.5/10 rating!


----------



## Touge180SX

Here's mine:


----------



## Cyph3r




----------



## HardheadedMurphy

My cables...


----------



## Avacado

Mine is sub optimal at the moment, I have the white cover off. Was digging around to add a GPU for the foldathon. Front is the same as the sig.


----------



## grazz1984

ekg84 said:


>


Love It


----------



## g00s3y

My son's PC.










Case - NR200
CPU - 5600x / Cooler - U12S
GPU - 6900xt
MB - AORUS B450i
RAM - 16GB 3600mhz
SSD - 500GB 970EVO m.2
PSU - SF600 PSU


----------



## Eze2kiel

24 pin Motherboard cable based on Frank N. Stein Cable Sewing: Cable Sewing Tutorial


----------



## grazz1984

Not the best pictures
















Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------

